# VCA Van Cleef & Arpels addiction - support group



## Swanky

A continuation of this thread.

Please post all things VCA in this thread; questions, photos, VCA chat . . .

***remember there's absolutely no buying or selling on tPF!**

*


----------



## Junkenpo

Whew, I was worried that this thread was closed when i saw it all grey in my subscription list.  

Yay! New thread!


----------



## beachy10

I am getting a 10 motif tiger's necklace eye today! Should be here within the hour. Woo hoo.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Hey VCA family! Can anyone help me authenticate this WG Frivole pendant?  In addition, has anyone seen it in person or tried it on?  Looking for an anniversary gift . . . 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...ner_Jewelry&hash=item27c4551801#ht_2138wt_986


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

mamaluvsbags said:


> Hey VCA family! Can anyone help me authenticate this WG Frivole pendant? In addition, has anyone seen it in person or tried it on? Looking for an anniversary gift . . .
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...ner_Jewelry&hash=item27c4551801#ht_2138wt_986
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


 
I have bought from them before. They have a store on jewelers row in Philadelphia. Also if you direct buy from them you can get it for less. That pendant has been there for months and months.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I am getting a 10 motif tiger's necklace eye today! Should be here within the hour. Woo hoo.


 
Yay! please add it to your family pics! ))


----------



## beachy10

Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


----------



## Swanky

Please post authenticity questions in our "Authenticate This Jewelry" thread


----------



## kim_mac

so pretty beachy10!  congrats!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



so gorgeous!


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



Beautiful!  Congratulations Beachy10!


----------



## *jennifer*

lovely!! great addition to start this thread with *beachy10*!!


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


 
They look beautiful together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> I am getting a 10 motif tiger's necklace eye today! Should be here within the hour. Woo hoo.



Yea!!! 
The tigers eye is so special.
You might find that you want to add another ten someday...it looks great worn long as a twenty motif and is rarely seen.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



Your TE looks so pretty with mop!
Honestly, the TE is so versatile...it looks wonderful paired with a lot.
Have you tried it with turquoise?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

When's the next price increase?  Going to get the mop 5 motif bracelet but not sure to get it now or wait.  It's not a funds issue....just trying to talk myself out of it for now. Until the price increases


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> When's the next price increase?  Going to get the mop 5 motif bracelet but not sure to get it now or wait.  It's not a funds issue....just trying to talk myself out of it for now. Until the price increases



Get it now so that you can enjoy it.  There will always be another price increase.....this way you won 't have to worry about it being out of stock once you finally decide to get it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get it now so that you can enjoy it.  There will always be another price increase.....this way you won 't have to worry about it being out of stock once you finally decide to get it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Spoken from someone who has been there....
Yes, I can always enable.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have the rose de Noel earrings?
Also...has anybody seen photos of the upcoming limited edition vintage Alhambra pieces?
They are wood....  Anybody interested in it?


----------



## saks4me

Beachy, looks fab on you! Not originally a fan of the TE but after seeing your mod, I'm won over! Congrats!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Fine fine. I will get it. Haha. 

I don't have a store near by. Is it a big deal to match the mop with my current pendant necklace??


----------



## I'll take two

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


Beautiful, congrats


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have the rose de Noel earrings?
> Also...has anybody seen photos of the upcoming limited edition vintage Alhambra pieces?
> They are wood....  Anybody interested in it?


I tried the chalcedony rose de Noel earrings on .They were really beautiful and I was very tempted but found them a little too heavy for my liking so I decided to pass .


----------



## *jennifer*

I'll take two said:


> I tried the chalcedony rose de Noel earrings on .They were really beautiful and I was very tempted but found them a little too heavy for my liking so I decided to pass .



oh, i bet those were gorgeous!!! i love VCA chalcedony.


----------



## elleestbelle

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


 
congrats!!!  absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


 That looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Candice0985

beachy- the tigers eye and MOP look great together, enjoy your new necklace it looks great on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I tried the chalcedony rose de Noel earrings on .They were really beautiful and I was very tempted but found them a little too heavy for my liking so I decided to pass .



I see. I tried the black mop set....I can't remember how heavy they felt but they looked heavy.  I an currently somwhat obsessed with the white mop..


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I can't get my nerves in check to call and order it. I don't know whats stopping me!  I think maybe the size as I have a 5.5" wrist. Or the stone??  I really want a YG turquoise bracelet....but I like the price of the mop.....

I already have a RG love. Do u guys think the 5 motif would look best or the sweet RG?  Anyone have a pic with the love and a 5 motif they can share???  Thanks!


----------



## kat99

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> When's the next price increase?  Going to get the mop 5 motif bracelet but not sure to get it now or wait.  It's not a funds issue....just trying to talk myself out of it for now. Until the price increases



I think the next increase may be coming soon...I got a little warning from my SA in London though I'm not sure if that applies to the US...anyway buy it and enjoy it now!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Sorry, I have another question. Hope you gals aren't getting annoyed. I just don't want to regret my purchase. 

Does the mop turn yellowish over time?? I've had this happen to an agatha pendant I purchased more than 10 yrs ago.

I am torn btwn the mop and all gold bracelet.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I see. I tried the black mop set....I can't remember how heavy they felt but they looked heavy.  I an currently somwhat obsessed with the white mop..


The white mop are beautiful ,you should definitely try them.


----------



## CATEYES

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I can't get my nerves in check to call and order it. I don't know whats stopping me!  I think maybe the size as I have a 5.5" wrist. Or the stone??  I really want a YG turquoise bracelet....but I like the price of the mop.....
> 
> I already have a RG love. Do u guys think the 5 motif would look best or the sweet RG?  Anyone have a pic with the love and a 5 motif they can share???  Thanks!


I don't have photos but I am picturing in my mind what you are pairing together. The sweet Alhambra would look very cute but the MOP would look devine! Either would be a nice addition to what you have.....


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


You sure are one lucky girl! I really never pay attention to the TE but it actually very pretty! It's especially pretty with the MOP!!


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Sorry, I have another question. Hope you gals aren't getting annoyed. I just don't want to regret my purchase.
> 
> Does the mop turn yellowish over time?? I've had this happen to an agatha pendant I purchased more than 10 yrs ago.
> 
> I am torn btwn the mop and all gold bracelet.


 
I've only owned my white MOP for about a year and don't see any yellowing.


----------



## beachy10

saks4me said:


> Beachy, looks fab on you! Not originally a fan of the TE but after seeing your mod, I'm won over! Congrats!


 
Thanks! I wasn't sure about it either but I love how there are so many colors to it.
I was originally going to get the onyx because I wanted a darker color necklace but I like how the brown and gold shades look so warm against the YG.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yea!!!
> The tigers eye is so special.
> You might find that you want to add another ten someday...it looks great worn long as a twenty motif and is rarely seen.


 
I know. I would love to get another 10 but right now I have other VCA pieces in the works. We'll have to see.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I did it.  Ordered the YG bracelet!  Hope I love it!


----------



## I'll take two

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I did it.  Ordered the YG bracelet!  Hope I love it!


Congrats ,I'm sure you will love it !!


----------



## Jinsun

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I did it.  Ordered the YG bracelet!  Hope I love it!



Congrats!  I've been wondering what you would pick.  I'm glad I found out the prices are the same btwn the 2. I just bought the YG bracelet as well!! Free overnight shipping and I get it tmrw!!!!!!  Woohoo. I can't wait.  My first vca piece!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> here is my new addition....te 10 motif. I like how it pairs with wmop.


 
awesome!!!


----------



## Candice0985

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I did it.  Ordered the YG bracelet!  Hope I love it!


yay! you will love it!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I did it.  Ordered the YG bracelet!  Hope I love it!



You will love it!
The yg is really pretty.....


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Oh man oh man oh man!!!!  I just got my bracelet. It is tdf!!  I am so glad I purchased the all gold.  I put my mop pendant on my wrist to compare it and the all gold just glows.  Bam!  I was blown away.  Love love love it!  It is loose but not too bad.  I can't slide it off. I am so very happy!  Hope this will be my last purchase from vca . So far I am content.


----------



## I'll take two

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Oh man oh man oh man!!!!  I just got my bracelet. It is tdf!!  I am so glad I purchased the all gold.  I put my mop pendant on my wrist to compare it and the all gold just glows.  Bam!  I was blown away.  Love love love it!  It is loose but not too bad.  I can't slide it off. I am so very happy!  Hope this will be my last purchase from vca . So far I am content.


Congrats ,hope you can post some pics 
I would love one in all white gold .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Oh man oh man oh man!!!!  I just got my bracelet. It is tdf!!  I am so glad I purchased the all gold.  I put my mop pendant on my wrist to compare it and the all gold just glows.  Bam!  I was blown away.  Love love love it!  It is loose but not too bad.  I can't slide it off. I am so very happy!  Hope this will be my last purchase from vca . So far I am content.



Congratulations!! I couldn't be happier for you; please post pictures!


----------



## Junkenpo

So i went to NM around 7pm  yesterday to go see the VCA displays and was surprised to find it closes at 5pm even though NM closes later. Ah well, just another excuse to go today.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Here it is 

Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Here it is
> 
> Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.



It's gorgeous!! Personally I like my bracelets to fit tightly so I would get it sized but if you like a looser fit I think it's ok. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you.

It doesn't look that bad...gonna see what my hubby thinks later.

BTW, is there a serial no on the bracelets??


----------



## wren

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Here it is
> 
> Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.



Love it!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Oh wow! The gold is very nice! Maybe a little should be taken off that way you feel safer wearing it. Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Oh man oh man oh man!!!!  I just got my bracelet. It is tdf!!  I am so glad I purchased the all gold.  I put my mop pendant on my wrist to compare it and the all gold just glows.  Bam!  I was blown away.  Love love love it!  It is loose but not too bad.  I can't slide it off. I am so very happy!  Hope this will be my last purchase from vca . So far I am content.



LAST purchase???
Not a chance.....
I highly recommend the yg earrings..they go with everything!


----------



## Jinsun

Jinsun said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It doesn't look that bad...gonna see what my hubby thinks later.
> 
> BTW, is there a serial no on the bracelets??




Sorry, Didn't mean to post this here....multi tasking...hahaha.

But yes, I would like to know if the bracelets have serial no.  I'm still waiting for my bracelet.  This waiting game is a killer.

Congrats on your new bracelet I.Want.It.All.

I can't wait to get mine and post a pic.


----------



## kim_mac

i think you could go either way on the fit.  my 5 motif is big on my 5.75 wrist but i sort of like keeping the integrity of the original design.  but when i wear it with my love bracelet that fits tighter, i feel like getting it shortened.  that's why i think you could go either way.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> So i went to NM around 7pm  yesterday to go see the VCA displays and was surprised to find it closes at 5pm even though NM closes later. Ah well, just another excuse to go today.



What are you planning to try on?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> LAST purchase???
> Not a chance.....
> I highly recommend the yg earrings..they go with everything!



I would love earrings!  I like the look of the ear studs from pics I have seen. Does it come in all gold?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks everyone. I love my bracelet. I think I'm just going to leave it as is.

Jin, I didn't see a serial number but I did get a certificate with the serial number on it.  Hope that helps. Also my pendant necklace does have a serial number attached to the chain.


----------



## Candice0985

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thanks everyone. I love my bracelet. I think I'm just going to leave it as is.
> 
> Jin, I didn't see a serial number but I did get a certificate with the serial number on it.  Hope that helps. Also my pendant necklace does have a serial number attached to the chain.


congrats it looks great on you!! there is a serial number on the clover closest to the clasp, it's on the side


----------



## Jinsun

First VCA Piece!!!!

Finally got mine.  Was afraid Fedex forgot about me.  Had that happen before from Fedex and UPS.  I planned on wearing my vintage with my love but don't see that happening.  Both have different fits so maybe I need a sweet in RG.  DH would love that idea, hahaha.  My jewelry box has been smiling while DH has been frowning.  Hahaha.  Maybe it was a bad idea to get a bracelet as my first VCA piece bc now instead of wanting a vintage pendant I want a 10 or 20 motif necklace!  Hahahaha.


----------



## I'll take two

Jinsun said:


> First VCA Piece!!!!
> 
> Finally got mine.  Was afraid Fedex forgot about me.  Had that happen before from Fedex and UPS.  I planned on wearing my vintage with my love but don't see that happening.  Both have different fits so maybe I need a sweet in RG.  DH would love that idea, hahaha.  My jewelry box has been smiling while DH has been frowning.  Hahaha.  Maybe it was a bad idea to get a bracelet as my first VCA piece bc now instead of wanting a vintage pendant I want a 10 or 20 motif necklace!  Hahahaha.


Lovely congrats


----------



## beachy10

Jinsun said:


> First VCA Piece!!!!
> 
> Finally got mine. Was afraid Fedex forgot about me. Had that happen before from Fedex and UPS. I planned on wearing my vintage with my love but don't see that happening. Both have different fits so maybe I need a sweet in RG. DH would love that idea, hahaha. My jewelry box has been smiling while DH has been frowning. Hahaha. Maybe it was a bad idea to get a bracelet as my first VCA piece bc now instead of wanting a vintage pendant I want a 10 or 20 motif necklace! Hahahaha.


 

Congrats on your first VCA!  I have both of these bracelets and I wear the VCA on one wrist and the more fitted Love on another stacked above my watch. If you get the matching 10 motif necklace you can link the bracelet and necklace together to give it a longer length!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> First VCA Piece!!!!
> 
> Finally got mine.  Was afraid Fedex forgot about me.  Had that happen before from Fedex and UPS.  I planned on wearing my vintage with my love but don't see that happening.  Both have different fits so maybe I need a sweet in RG.  DH would love that idea, hahaha.  My jewelry box has been smiling while DH has been frowning.  Hahaha.  Maybe it was a bad idea to get a bracelet as my first VCA piece bc now instead of wanting a vintage pendant I want a 10 or 20 motif necklace!  Hahahaha.



So pretty!!!!
Start with a ten motif....then you can wear it with your bracelet clipped on..and even add another ten motif later...same price as a twenty motif and more options.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies I just purchased my onyx pendant with YG, she is ready to ship and wants to know if I want to add anything, lol. 

Sooo the choice is YG large Frvolie earrings or Onyx Supers, or pleas suggest any other earring. I was going to get the 3 dangle, but am worried it is too much for everyday. She is suggesting Large Perlee hoops that have variation. 
I also regret getting the pendant and not a 10 motif. I already had her add 2 inches to the pendant or i would swich it out for a 10 motif .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> Congrats on your first VCA!  I have both of these bracelets and I wear the VCA on one wrist and the more fitted Love on another stacked above my watch. If you get the matching 10 motif necklace you can link the bracelet and necklace together to give it a longer length!



Just read your post...great minds/true enablers think alike


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies I just purchased my onyx pendant with YG, she is ready to ship and wants to know if I want to add anything, lol.
> 
> Sooo the choice is YG large Frvolie earrings or Onyx Supers, or pleas suggest any other earring. I was going to get the 3 dangle, but am worried it is too much for everyday. She is suggesting Large Perlee hoops that have variation.
> I also regret getting the pendant and not a 10 motif. I already had her add 2 inches to the pendant or i would swich it out for a 10 motif .



Get the frivole earrings!!!  I am wearing mine right now, even. 
LOVE them..... They go with everything...and not so match match (unless this is what ...) 
Too bad you can't exchange the pendant for a ten motif. Are you absolutely certain they won't allow this? I just feel bad for you to have regrets...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I would love earrings!  I like the look of the ear studs from pics I have seen. Does it come in all gold?



Yes. They are great! Same size as one of the motifs on the bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the frivole earrings!!! I am wearing mine right now, even.
> LOVE them..... They go with everything...and not so match match (unless this is what ...)
> Too bad you can't exchange the pendant for a ten motif. Are you absolutely certain they won't allow this? I just feel bad for you to have regrets...


 
I am not a necklace person at all. I wear my grand mothers heart daily on a long chain. I have a 34 inch citrine and YG necklace I have worn once. It was a small investment for me and I never wore it.

I do have 3 bracelets to make the 10 motif longer, but since I never wear a necklace I thought I would start with a pendant, see if I like it and then go from there. I thought the pendant might look good layered with the citrine necklace or even a YG DBTY.
Ok as far as the earrings I will go Frivole. )) I too think they will go with everyting, day and night and get a lot of wear out of them. I will email her and eask if the pendant can be exchanged! Thanks TGG. Your Frivole is stunning!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really love these frivole earrings.  I was initially worried about the large vs the small size and I haven't regretted my decision to purchase the large pair.  Despite my recently acquired "collection" of VCA necklaces I have never been much of a necklace person, either. 
I love that the frivole earrings have enough impact on their own.  That said, I did break down and purchase the frivole necklace, too.
Tonight I plan to wear both pieces out to dinner....I will be wearing all black so the jewelry will stand out.

UOTE=sjunky13;21333901]I am not a necklace person at all. I wear my grand mothers heart daily on a long chain. I have a 34 inch citrine and YG necklace I have worn once. It was a small investment for me and I never wore it.

I do have 3 bracelets to make the 10 motif longer, but since I never wear a necklace I thought I would start with a pendant, see if I like it and then go from there. I thought the pendant might look good layered with the citrine necklace or even a YG DBTY.
Ok as far as the earrings I will go Frivole. )) I too think they will go with everyting, day and night and get a lot of wear out of them. I will email her and eask if the pendant can be exchanged! Thanks TGG. Your Frivole is stunning![/QUOTE]


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Yes. They are great! Same size as one of the motifs on the bracelet.



So the ear "studs" are the same size as the motif?  I always thought the ear "clips" were.  I need to go back and look thru pics!  Do u know by any chance how much the ear studs are?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Sjunky, the frivole is gorgeous.  Hope u have a store nearby to try on the sizes so u could choose.


Question. Do you ladies have a separate jewelry box for your fine jewelry?  I have 2 pottery barn McKenna med and the vertical armoire but they are filling up too quickly.  Esp since I tend to space my jewelry out to avoid scratches. Thinking of taking out a few costume fashion pieces but it's a waste to throw them out or give them away.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Sjunky, the frivole is gorgeous.  Hope u have a store nearby to try on the sizes so u could choose.
> 
> Question. Do you ladies have a separate jewelry box for your fine jewelry?  I have 2 pottery barn McKenna med and the vertical armoire but they are filling up too quickly.  Esp since I tend to space my jewelry out to avoid scratches. Thinking of taking out a few costume fashion pieces but it's a waste to throw them out or give them away.



****i have the large not the med****


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> So the ear "studs" are the same size as the motif? I always thought the ear "clips" were. I need to go back and look thru pics! Do u know by any chance how much the ear studs are?


 
My understanding is that earstuds are smallest, then earclips, then supers.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Yes thank you. But is the studs more like a sweet size motif or the vintage size?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Yes thank you. But is the studs more like a sweet size motif or the vintage size?



Yes I found the studs to be more the sweet size and the clips to be the vintage size. 

When I tried them on I preferred the clips (vintage) size.


----------



## kim_mac

i think studs are sweet size and clips are regular size (like motif necklaces/bracelets) and super are bigger.  i have only seen the studs in mop...did not know that they also come in solid yellow gold.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just checked the price on betteridge and the all gold clips are $4150. More than the bracelet.  How can that be?


----------



## tbbbjb

kim_mac said:
			
		

> i think studs are sweet size and clips are regular size (like motif necklaces/bracelets) and super are bigger.  i have only seen the studs in mop...did not know that they also come in solid yellow gold.



They come in onyx clover and mop butterfly in yg as well.


----------



## tbbbjb

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I just checked the price on betteridge and the all gold clips are $4150. More than the bracelet.  How can that be?



That is a question we have all pondered.  Maybe the omega backs are more expensive or more labor intensive?


----------



## tbbbjb

kim_mac said:
			
		

> i think studs are sweet size and clips are regular size (like motif necklaces/bracelets) and super are bigger.  i have only seen the studs in mop...did not know that they also come in solid yellow gold.



You are correct as far as sizes.  They supers are esrclips as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> So the ear "studs" are the same size as the motif?  I always thought the ear "clips" were.  I need to go back and look thru pics!  Do u know by any chance how much the ear studs are?



You are right.
I am referring to the ear clips.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Sjunky, the frivole is gorgeous.  Hope u have a store nearby to try on the sizes so u could choose.
> 
> 
> Question. Do you ladies have a separate jewelry box for your fine jewelry?  I have 2 pottery barn McKenna med and the vertical armoire but they are filling up too quickly.  Esp since I tend to space my jewelry out to avoid scratches. Thinking of taking out a few costume fashion pieces but it's a waste to throw them out or give them away.



I keep my fine jewelry in it's original boxes.


----------



## modestine

Hello,

I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## tbbbjb

modestine said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> VCA turquoise comes in a large range of colors.  VCA turquoise is hard to match, for example, a fellow tpfer waited over a year to get a matching 5 motif turquiose bracelet to match her existing 10 motif necklace until she finally gave up.  If you are unhappy exchange it NOW as the turquoise pieces are becoming rarer and scarer due to the fact that VCA is "resting" (discontinuing) turquoise for the time being until they can find another suitable mining source.  That being said the differences in the shades of turquoise makes each piece more special because of its uniqueness, but you should *love* it and not have to talk yourself into loving it, especially not at this price point, kwim?  I hope this helps, please tell us what you decide to do.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to TPF!!
Assuming the piece is authentic, I think the color is lovely.


----------



## CATEYES

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


This deep color of turquoise is beautiful!


----------



## hermes_fan

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Here it is
> 
> Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.


i can actually slide mine off with JUST enough effort that i know it won't fall of and i actually prefer it that way.  I can do the same with my black one but not the MOP one.  What i like about being able to slide it off is that sometimes i find it difficult to attach the clasp and i find my nail slightly chipped in the process.
Enjoy - i LOVE mine!


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



I love this TE beachy!!  I just saw my first TE piece last month at NM and it is spectacular.  Very versatile,  looks lovely with MOP.  Congrats on this beauty- wear in the best of health!!!!


----------



## peppers90

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Here it is
> 
> Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.



You are going to really enjoy this all YG bracelet, I WANT IT ALL.  Such a classic piece, great for stacking and looks chic on its own. Congrats


----------



## peppers90

Jinsun said:


> First VCA Piece!!!!
> 
> Finally got mine.  Was afraid Fedex forgot about me.  Had that happen before from Fedex and UPS.  I planned on wearing my vintage with my love but don't see that happening.  Both have different fits so maybe I need a sweet in RG.  DH would love that idea, hahaha.  My jewelry box has been smiling while DH has been frowning.  Hahaha.  Maybe it was a bad idea to get a bracelet as my first VCA piece bc now instead of wanting a vintage pendant I want a 10 or 20 motif necklace!  Hahahaha.



Another YG!  Congrats and enjoy!!  Looks fab with your Love


----------



## Junkenpo

So I finally got to try on the 10 & 20 motif & it's good I did because I discovered that while I like the mop, it doesnt sing to me the way the onyx does. But! They didn't have the onyx in a 20. Slim pickings at the counter. They said they could order, but if I think if have to wait to ship I might as well save the tax and order from elsewhere. I also would probably get it lengthened.

I almost got a cute Ippolita  Necklace to tide me over but wound up in Hermes to see if they had a Farandole 120.... And they did! I'll be posting shots when I get home. I'm so happy!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



It is lovely -- congrats!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> So I finally got to try on the 10 & 20 motif & it's good I did because I discovered that while I like the mop, it doesnt sing to me the way the onyx does. But! They didn't have the onyx in a 20. Slim pickings at the counter. They said they could order, but if I think if have to wait to ship I might as well save the tax and order from elsewhere. I also would probably get it lengthened.
> 
> I almost got a cute Ippolita  Necklace to tide me over but wound up in Hermes to see if they had a Farandole 120.... And they did! I'll be posting shots when I get home. I'm so happy!



Congrats on your farondole. Please post modeling shots. I have this piece and need inspiration to bring it out of hiding. Such a classic piece with a nice weight to it.


----------



## park56

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



What a pretty color!  It's ll about personal preference for which shade of turquoise (or any other stone with variations) is best for you. So if you love it, yes - hang onto it!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I am not a necklace person at all. I wear my grand mothers heart daily on a long chain. I have a 34 inch citrine and YG necklace I have worn once. It was a small investment for me and I never wore it.
> 
> I do have 3 bracelets to make the 10 motif longer, but since I never wear a necklace I thought I would start with a pendant, see if I like it and then go from there. I thought the pendant might look good layered with the citrine necklace or even a YG DBTY.
> Ok as far as the earrings I will go Frivole. )) I too think they will go with everyting, day and night and get a lot of wear out of them. I will email her and eask if the pendant can be exchanged! Thanks TGG. Your Frivole is stunning!


 
I think the Frivole will be beautiful and go with a lot!  I love this style.  Did you swicth to a 10-motif?  I think it depends on whether you see yourself wearing a necklace or pendant more since you don't usually wear necklaces.  I love 10 or 20 motifs on others, but always find myself drawn to pendants.  Post pics when you get your new items!


----------



## modestine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Welcome to TPF!!
> Assuming the piece is authentic, I think the color is lovely.





CATEYES said:


> This deep color of turquoise is beautiful!





HermesNewbie said:


> It is lovely -- congrats!!





park56 said:


> What a pretty color!  It's ll about personal preference for which shade of turquoise (or any other stone with variations) is best for you. So if you love it, yes - hang onto it!





tbbbjb said:


> modestine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> VCA turquoise comes in a large range of colors.  VCA turquoise is hard to match, for example, a fellow tpfer waited over a year to get a matching 5 motif turquiose bracelet to match her existing 10 motif necklace until she finally gave up.  If you are unhappy exchange it NOW as the turquoise pieces are becoming rarer and scarer due to the fact that VCA is "resting" (discontinuing) turquoise for the time being until they can find another suitable mining source.  That being said the differences in the shades of turquoise makes each piece more special because of its uniqueness, but you should *love* it and not have to talk yourself into loving it, especially not at this price point, kwim?  I hope this helps, please tell us what you decide to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your helpful and positive feedback!  Now I feel  compelled to tell a little more!  Ever since I graduated college and  started my professional career, I have been saving up for a "big  splurge."  I originally wanted a Chanel bag, but kept putting it off for  various reasons.  I finally realized I didn't really want/felt ready to  carry a Chanel bag.  I decided to get the VCA necklace, which I had  been admiring for a long time, but hadn't done too much research about.   I went into the VCA store three weeks ago to check it out and the SA  had the YG turquoise necklace on hand and explained how rare it was that  they had it in stock, as they are usually specially ordered for  specific customers.  She was raving about the color and I thought it was  stunning- I had never seen turquoise so vibrant before!  So I happily  took it home.  But at that point, I didn't realize it was "different."   Only after I started looking through the style books she gave me, did I  begin to notice that my turquoise was significantly deeper.  And being  the indecisive girl I am, I began looking up more and more pictures of VCA  turquoise.
> 
> In the end, and thanks to everyone's feedback, I am really happy with my  piece.  I fell in love with the color when I bought it and I *love* it  now!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kim_mac

glad to hear that you love your turquoise piece, modestine.  it looks beautiful on you.

i'm really regretting not getting a 20 motif yg mop alhambra years ago when the price was lower.  at almost $15k now, it's hard for me to justify that price for jewelry without diamonds.  i've been a little crazy about buying equipment silk shirts lately and it would look soooo good draped over them.  but i'm trying to hold out for a cosmos pendant but it's soooo hard to be good.  just sharing my jewelry angst...


----------



## S_A_L

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece! (And this is my first TPF post!) I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise. I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I love the dark color of your turquoise! It's so unique! Personally I prefer the dark than the sky blue in terms of the turq's shade. 

Enjoy your first VCA!


----------



## peppers90

kim_mac said:


> glad to hear that you love your turquoise piece, modestine.  it looks beautiful on you.
> 
> i'm really regretting not getting a 20 motif yg mop alhambra years ago when the price was lower.  at almost $15k now, it's hard for me to justify that price for jewelry without diamonds.  i've been a little crazy about buying equipment silk shirts lately and it would look soooo good draped over them.  but i'm trying to hold out for a cosmos pendant but it's soooo hard to be good.  just sharing my jewelry angst...



I hear ya *kim mac!*. I love those Equipment shirts-  very comfy and versatile


----------



## kat99

kim_mac said:


> glad to hear that you love your turquoise piece, modestine.  it looks beautiful on you.
> 
> i'm really regretting not getting a 20 motif yg mop alhambra years ago when the price was lower.  at almost $15k now, it's hard for me to justify that price for jewelry without diamonds.  i've been a little crazy about buying equipment silk shirts lately and it would look soooo good draped over them.  but i'm trying to hold out for a cosmos pendant but it's soooo hard to be good.  just sharing my jewelry angst...



Totally agree, I wish I had added another 20 motif to my collection as well years ago...and you are right, they look fantastic over silk shirts!

I wonder if several years from now we'll look back and think that $15k for a 20 motif was a steal? Hard to imagine!


----------



## ashton

The turquoise gold is gorgeous.. I'm looking for that also. 
My vca stores do not have this combo!!! 
Has anyone seen this at their store?


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> I think the Frivole will be beautiful and go with a lot! I love this style. Did you swicth to a 10-motif? I think it depends on whether you see yourself wearing a necklace or pendant more since you don't usually wear necklaces. I love 10 or 20 motifs on others, but always find myself drawn to pendants. Post pics when you get your new items!


 
Hi, I have not asked her to switch them out. yesterday I wore my Citrine and YG long necklace and really liked it. O no! Now I want 20's!!! help. I wore it with a pendant layered and really liked the look. I feel I need a 20 mop yg! 
My sa does not have the Frivole earrings, she can get them for me though. I love the style soooo much. 



modestine said:


> tbbbjb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your helpful and positive feedback! Now I feel compelled to tell a little more! Ever since I graduated college and started my professional career, I have been saving up for a "big splurge." I originally wanted a Chanel bag, but kept putting it off for various reasons. I finally realized I didn't really want/felt ready to carry a Chanel bag. I decided to get the VCA necklace, which I had been admiring for a long time, but hadn't done too much research about. I went into the VCA store three weeks ago to check it out and the SA had the YG turquoise necklace on hand and explained how rare it was that they had it in stock, as they are usually specially ordered for specific customers. She was raving about the color and I thought it was stunning- I had never seen turquoise so vibrant before! So I happily took it home. But at that point, I didn't realize it was "different." Only after I started looking through the style books she gave me, did I begin to notice that my turquoise was significantly deeper. And being the indecisive girl I am, I began looking up more and more pictures of VCA turquoise.
> 
> In the end, and thanks to everyone's feedback, I am really happy with my piece. I fell in love with the color when I bought it and I *love* it now!!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and welcome ! This VCA thread is so much fun and also addicting. &#9829; it here! Your pendant has a goergeous deep color and that is hard to find.
> 
> 
> kim_mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear that you love your turquoise piece, modestine. it looks beautiful on you.
> 
> i'm really regretting not getting a 20 motif yg mop alhambra years ago when the price was lower. at almost $15k now, it's hard for me to justify that price for jewelry without diamonds. i've been a little crazy about buying equipment silk shirts lately and it would look soooo good draped over them. but i'm trying to hold out for a cosmos pendant but it's soooo hard to be good. just sharing my jewelry angst...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!! I want the 20 MOP, but 15k I could get a great diamond piece. Ughh. I so regret not buying it then. But you have the amazing diamond Frivole collection, so . LOL
> 
> 
> 
> kat99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree, I wish I had added another 20 motif to my collection as well years ago...and you are right, they look fantastic over silk shirts!
> 
> I wonder if several years from now we'll look back and think that $15k for a 20 motif was a steal? Hard to imagine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't say that. Can you imagine them at 25k? Noo!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone have the perlee variation ring?


----------



## wren

I have a question for all you VCA  experts.  Is it ok to wear a vintage Alhambra mop bracelet with an all gold vintage Alhambra?  Does the all gold ever scratch the mop?  I have the mop and am considering adding an all gold.

TIA!!!


----------



## sabrina80

Would love a VCA alahambra bracelet 

http://www3.images.coolspotters.com...nd-arpels-sweet-alhambra-bracelet-profile.jpg

Does anyone know how much the above would cost?

Thks


----------



## beachy10

sabrina80 said:


> Would love a VCA alahambra bracelet
> 
> http://www3.images.coolspotters.com...nd-arpels-sweet-alhambra-bracelet-profile.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know how much the above would cost?
> 
> Thks


 
I believe 1450


----------



## sabrina80

beachy10 said:


> I believe 1450


Thks! It's so beautiful, some saving required!!


----------



## sjunky13

I got my Onyx pendant today and I am unsure. It is a pain to put on . Need to see it layered .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sjunky13 said:


> I got my Onyx pendant today and I am unsure. It is a pain to put on . Need to see it layered .



A pain how? Is the clasp hard to manage?

Please show us pics!


----------



## sjunky13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> A pain how? Is the clasp hard to manage?
> 
> Please show us pics!


 LOL. it is soo boring, just a pendant. Yes the clasp is hard to open. 
I am awaitng Frivole earrings. I should not of got this pendant!! I need to see it with VCA earrings, other than that it is kinda dull. LOL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sjunky13 said:


> LOL. it is soo boring, just a pendant. Yes the clasp is hard to open.
> I am awaitng Frivole earrings. I should not of got this pendant!! I need to see it with VCA earrings, other than that it is kinda dull. LOL



Oh no! So sorry to hear that. Can you exchange or get a store credit/return? I say wait until you get the earrings but if it's not love, back it goes!


----------



## sjunky13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh no! So sorry to hear that. Can you exchange or get a store credit/return? I say wait until you get the earrings but if it's not love, back it goes!


 
It is just one motif! Hmm, Maybe I should exchage for the 20 and be done with it! . But can't bring myself to spend 15k on it. Haha. I will play around with it and then get some pics up. TY hun!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sjunky13 said:


> It is just one motif! Hmm, Maybe I should exchage for the 20 and be done with it! . But can't bring myself to spend 15k on it. Haha. I will play around with it and then get some pics up. TY hun!



Sounds like a plan! Just exchange for the 20!!


----------



## sjunky13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sounds like a plan! Just exchange for the 20!!


 
Yes I wish! I am getting a new ering custom setting. 

I would if there were another price increase coming. Haha! You are bad.


----------



## bigheart

so i am contemplating falling down the slippery slope of this addiction, enable me and suggest a good first piece, i am thinking maybe a bracelet or 10 motif necklace, would probably want white gold, of course some of the earrings look great too, help me think this one through

thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> It is just one motif! Hmm, Maybe I should exchage for the 20 and be done with it! . But can't bring myself to spend 15k on it. Haha. I will play around with it and then get some pics up. TY hun!


 
Get the 20!  It sounds like that is the style you like the most and that would suit you the best.  Every time I try to talk myself into liking a purchase, I end up regretting it and then ultimately getting the item I really wanted in the first place (the Pave Magic Pendant is a prime example).  Good luck!  I also wish I had started with VCA several increases ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I thought there was another price increase coming...isn't there one around every four months or so?? 

If you are already feeling unimpressed with the pendant EXCHANGE IT.  
Get the 20 or at least get a 10 motif that you can add to later...... if you ultimately get it anyway think of it this way...it will cost you the price of the 20 motif PLUS the onyx pendant that you don't really want.

I just have to tell you....the 20 onyx is fabulous.  I actually have two tens but wear them all the time.  Look at kat's blog..The feather factor...she has beautiful photos somewhere posted of her wearing the 20 motif onyx...  
(sorry..I know that I am so bad!)




sjunky13 said:


> Yes I wish! I am getting a new ering custom setting.
> 
> I would if there were another price increase coming. Haha! You are bad.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A ten motif is a wonderful start!  You can start with a ten and always clip another ten or even a bracelet to it to achieve different lengths.

If you prefer white gold, you can select from mother of pearl (always a classic), turquoise (if you can even find it) and chalcedony.  The pave is gorgeous but very expensive and probably not a starter piece....

I had always preferred white gold (platinum, really) until I because introduced to VCA.  Many of the vintage alhambra stones that are set in yg are so beautiful. Examples are onyx, tigers eye, carnelian and the all yellow gold which is a gorgeous layering piece.
You really need to go look and try pieces on and enjoy the process.....







bigheart said:


> so i am contemplating falling down the slippery slope of this addiction, enable me and suggest a good first piece, i am thinking maybe a bracelet or 10 motif necklace, would probably want white gold, of course some of the earrings look great too, help me think this one through
> 
> thanks!


----------



## adeedee

wren said:


> I have a question for all you VCA  experts.  Is it ok to wear a vintage Alhambra mop bracelet with an all gold vintage Alhambra?  Does the all gold ever scratch the mop?  I have the mop and am considering adding an all gold.
> 
> TIA!!!


MOP is very soft, it will get scratch with anything. You can put a leather bangle, leather bracelet-just leather, or a scarf in between a gold vintage alhambra bracelet to minimize scratches.


----------



## bigheart

thanks texasgirliegirl, i am contemplating the 10 motif white gold and mop, thinking that i could always get a second one down the road and attach them


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Yes I wish! I am getting a new ering custom setting.
> 
> I would if there were another price increase coming. Haha! You are bad.


There is a 5/6 % price increase in the UK on the 1st April. US is often the month after.
You could consider a 10 motif to wear with an extender at the back or just have one permanently lengthened.


----------



## I'll take two

bigheart said:


> thanks texasgirliegirl, i am contemplating the 10 motif white gold and mop, thinking that i could always get a second one down the road and attach them


Good first choice.


----------



## LeeMiller

VCA ladies please help me out - do you know who has the best selection in Las Vegas, I'm going there for a conference and I'm dying to try on a YG 10 and 20 motif.  Or YG and onyx.  I'm a little hesitant because I never wear my other YG jewelry anymore in favor of WG and platinum, but I've always loved the VCA look.  Thanks in advance!  

I'm also going to check out Cartier and Chanel fine jewelry, which I believe is only in the Belagio.  Sigh, so many possibilities.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LeeMiller said:
			
		

> VCA ladies please help me out - do you know who has the best selection in Las Vegas, I'm going there for a conference and I'm dying to try on a YG 10 and 20 motif.  Or YG and onyx.  I'm a little hesitant because I never wear my other YG jewelry anymore in favor of WG and platinum, but I've always loved the VCA look.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> I'm also going to check out Cartier and Chanel fine jewelry, which I believe is only in the Belagio.  Sigh, so many possibilities.



There is a Cartier and 2 Chanel boutiques in the Wynn, which is right next to the Palazzo which has a VCA boutique. I was at that particular boutique at the end of Feb and I thought them well stocked and very nice SAs. I worked with Dorothy and she was awesome. Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## *jennifer*

LeeMiller said:


> VCA ladies please help me out - do you know who has the best selection in Las Vegas, I'm going there for a conference and I'm dying to try on a YG 10 and 20 motif.  Or YG and onyx.  I'm a little hesitant because I never wear my other YG jewelry anymore in favor of WG and platinum, but I've always loved the VCA look.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> I'm also going to check out Cartier and Chanel fine jewelry, which I believe is only in the Belagio.  Sigh, so many possibilities.


The VCA boutique in the new CityCenter by Aria in Vegas was pretty well-stocked when I visited in the fall!


----------



## Florasun

LeeMiller said:


> VCA ladies please help me out - do you know who has the best selection in Las Vegas, I'm going there for a conference and I'm dying to try on a YG 10 and 20 motif.  Or YG and onyx.  I'm a little hesitant because I never wear my other YG jewelry anymore in favor of WG and platinum, but I've always loved the VCA look.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> I'm also going to check out Cartier and Chanel fine jewelry, which I believe is only in the Belagio.  Sigh, so many possibilities.


Lee they make WG too! But it would be nice to have a stunning piece of YG for those times when you need YG. Okay I am no help, LOL!


----------



## Florasun

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Here it is
> 
> Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.


omg this is gorgeous!

note: I have been trying to stay away from this thread because everytime I start hanging out here I end up buying a piece of VCA!


----------



## wren

adeedee said:


> MOP is very soft, it will get scratch with anything. You can put a leather bangle, leather bracelet-just leather, or a scarf in between a gold vintage alhambra bracelet to minimize scratches.



That's good to know!  Thank you for your response.  I see so many photos here of ladies wearing multiple bracelets, and I always wondered about the scratching issue.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bigheart said:


> thanks texasgirliegirl, i am contemplating the 10 motif white gold and mop, thinking that i could always get a second one down the road and attach them


 This is such a pretty look....like modern day pearls.
The mop looks great with a t-shirt as well as a little black dress.....wonderful starting point.  Just keep an open mind about the white gold vs the yg....you might feel very surprised by what "sings" to you.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> There is a 5/6 % price increase in the UK on the 1st April. US is often the month after.
> You could consider a 10 motif to wear with an extender at the back or just have one permanently lengthened.


 Yes...or buy a bracelet to attach to the 10 motif....(bad...so, so bad!)


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I want to get a 10 motif necklace before a price increase in the US.  I wear a lot of white.  Do u think the YG MOP would blend in with my tops?  If u ladies remember I just got the all YG 5 motif bracelet last week.  Should I just get the all YG 10 motif necklace instead?  I'm sure it'll have more pop of color.  Thoughts?  Any pics floating around with a white blouse and the mop in YG?  Thanks


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Also is an extender free??


----------



## kim_mac

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I want to get a 10 motif necklace before a price increase in the US.  I wear a lot of white.  Do u think the YG MOP would blend in with my tops?  If u ladies remember I just got the all YG 5 motif bracelet last week.  Should I just get the all YG 10 motif necklace instead?  I'm sure it'll have more pop of color.  Thoughts?  Any pics floating around with a white blouse and the mop in YG?  Thanks



are you able to go into a boutique and try on the wg versus yg mop while wearing a white top?  both look amazing but i love the richness of yg with alhambra pieces.  if you get the all yg, you can combine the 10 motif and your new bracelet and have options for lengths.  my favorite is the yg mop though.  it's so pretty with the iridescence of mop and richness of yg.


----------



## kim_mac

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Also is an extender free??



you can certainly ask before you purchase and they might be willing to give you a removable extender for free.  i've heard a few members getting one this way but the majority of us pay for removable extenders.  if you want them to permanently increase the length, i think they will do up to 2 inches for free.  if you want them to permanently increase the length, make sure to be very specific with your instructions (increase by 1 chain ring between each motif, throughout the entire necklace, etc).


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Closest store is a little over 3 hrs. So usually I go by pics posted or what others suggest. I really love the look of YG mop but opted for the YG bracelet instead and haven't regretted it. I think the YG mop is gorgeous and the all YG might be too much gold for a necklace.  I would love a turquoise but so far only found it in WG but I prefer YG.  And the price is so much more.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies for all of your help! I just ordered a 10 motif in YG and onyx! I have fair skin and think the ONYX will pop, the pendant was shifting all over the place on me and did not sit right.
I am having 3 inches added and I also have the bracelet to make it longer. I was told they do not make extenders for it. If anyone knows where I can get an extender please let me know! 

Oh and a shout out to the Naples store. They really are very very sweet and helpfull!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Closest store is a little over 3 hrs. So usually I go by pics posted or what others suggest. I really love the look of YG mop but opted for the YG bracelet instead and haven't regretted it. I think the YG mop is gorgeous and the all YG might be too much gold for a necklace. I would love a turquoise but so far only found it in WG but I prefer YG. And the price is so much more.


 
I was at the Chicago boutique last weekend and saw some turquoise/YG pieces


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your help! I just ordered a 10 motif in YG and onyx! I have fair skin and think the ONYX will pop, the pendant was shifting all over the place on me and did not sit right.
> I am having 3 inches added and I also have the bracelet to make it longer. I was told they do not make extenders for it. If anyone knows where I can get an extender please let me know!
> 
> Oh and a shout out to the Naples store. They really are very very sweet and helpfull!



great news!  it was obvious that you weren't too crazy about the pendant so i'm glad you were able to exchange it for pieces that you love.


----------



## MTML

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and also new to VCA (I can totally see myself falling in love with it real fast)  I'm so glad that I found this support group!

I went to NM last week with the intention to check out the Socrate BTF ring and the Alhambra collection.  Too bad that they didn't have the Socrate in stock, but I was shown the 2 butterflies diamond/yellow sapphire BTF ring.  It was such a stunning ring, but with a $25,000+ price tag, my wallet thinks otherwise  

Since the SA knew I like BTF rings, she showed me the Lucky Alhambra BTF with a TE butterfly and a MOP clover in YG.  I don't know how to post picture, but hopefully you all know which one I'm talking about. This BTF also comes in turquoise butterfly and MOP clover in WG (but out of stocks in the US).  Since all my jewelries are in WG/Platinum, I'm leaning more toward the WG one.  The price difference is $6250 (TE) vs. $6900 (turquoise).  Here comes my questions -

1) What are your thoughts on this ring?  I don't see a lot of discussions around it, just wondering if it's "popular" or even worth that much?

2) I'm not rich, like a lot of people out there, I'm working hard and saving up to buy jewelries and bags once in a while as a treat for myself.  Given that this is my first piece of VCA, should I be spending that much?  Should I start with something simple, such as a 5-motif MOP bracelet instead?

3) Or should I save up more and get the Socrate BTF instead?  Somehow I kind of think "at least it comes with diamond".  (silly me)

4) I heard from my SA that VCA "may" be putting a "resting" on turquoise.  She's checking to see if it's even possible to place a SO for the BTF Alhambra in turquoise.  Have you heard similar comments regarding turquoise?

Please help


----------



## MTML

Btw, I saw discussions about VCA price increase couple pages back.  My SA told me that the price increase will be effective in April (no specific dates though).  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your help! I just ordered a 10 motif in YG and onyx! I have fair skin and think the ONYX will pop, the pendant was shifting all over the place on me and did not sit right.
> I am having 3 inches added and I also have the bracelet to make it longer. I was told they do not make extenders for it. If anyone knows where I can get an extender please let me know!
> 
> Oh and a shout out to the Naples store. They really are very very sweet and helpfull!


 
Yay!  Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## bigheart

congrats sjunky on ordering the necklace, i hope to pick up one probably the mop soon, i am glad to to hear you guys say that you wear it with lots of different looks as i am a pretty casual person- tell me what most of you guys wear your necklaces with, do you wear it with jeans, mainly for dressy occasions, etc

thanks!


----------



## kat99

MTML said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and also new to VCA (I can totally see myself falling in love with it real fast)  I'm so glad that I found this support group!
> 
> I went to NM last week with the intention to check out the Socrate BTF ring and the Alhambra collection.  Too bad that they didn't have the Socrate in stock, but I was shown the 2 butterflies diamond/yellow sapphire BTF ring.  It was such a stunning ring, but with a $25,000+ price tag, my wallet thinks otherwise
> 
> Since the SA knew I like BTF rings, she showed me the Lucky Alhambra BTF with a TE butterfly and a MOP clover in YG.  I don't know how to post picture, but hopefully you all know which one I'm talking about. This BTF also comes in turquoise butterfly and MOP clover in WG (but out of stocks in the US).  Since all my jewelries are in WG/Platinum, I'm leaning more toward the WG one.  The price difference is $6250 (TE) vs. $6900 (turquoise).  Here comes my questions -
> 
> 1) What are your thoughts on this ring?  I don't see a lot of discussions around it, just wondering if it's "popular" or even worth that much?
> 
> 2) I'm not rich, like a lot of people out there, I'm working hard and saving up to buy jewelries and bags once in a while as a treat for myself.  Given that this is my first piece of VCA, should I be spending that much?  Should I start with something simple, such as a 5-motif MOP bracelet instead?
> 
> 3) Or should I save up more and get the Socrate BTF instead?  Somehow I kind of think "at least it comes with diamond".  (silly me)
> 
> 4) I heard from my SA that VCA "may" be putting a "resting" on turquoise.  She's checking to see if it's even possible to place a SO for the BTF Alhambra in turquoise.  Have you heard similar comments regarding turquoise?
> 
> Please help



Hi MTML!

My opinion is that while all the pieces you mentioned are lovely, you should try on the Socrate BTF and then choose. The Socrate ring was the item that made me fall in love with VCA, it was one of my first major purchases from VCA, I just loved it and it makes me happy to see it sitting on my finger. A BTF ring is their trademark and the perfect piece to celebrate your hard work and saving 

That being said I honestly can't imagine anybody not falling in love with a classic MOP bracelet which is a very beautiful and more conservative choice - so try it on! But I think you should save up for what your heart desires...

I posted this somewhere else but here is a picture of my Socrate to help you!


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and also new to VCA (I can totally see myself falling in love with it real fast) I'm so glad that I found this support group!
> 
> I went to NM last week with the intention to check out the Socrate BTF ring and the Alhambra collection. Too bad that they didn't have the Socrate in stock, but I was shown the 2 butterflies diamond/yellow sapphire BTF ring. It was such a stunning ring, but with a $25,000+ price tag, my wallet thinks otherwise
> 
> Since the SA knew I like BTF rings, she showed me the Lucky Alhambra BTF with a TE butterfly and a MOP clover in YG. I don't know how to post picture, but hopefully you all know which one I'm talking about. This BTF also comes in turquoise butterfly and MOP clover in WG (but out of stocks in the US). Since all my jewelries are in WG/Platinum, I'm leaning more toward the WG one. The price difference is $6250 (TE) vs. $6900 (turquoise). Here comes my questions -
> 
> 1) What are your thoughts on this ring? I don't see a lot of discussions around it, just wondering if it's "popular" or even worth that much?
> 
> 2) I'm not rich, like a lot of people out there, I'm working hard and saving up to buy jewelries and bags once in a while as a treat for myself. Given that this is my first piece of VCA, should I be spending that much? Should I start with something simple, such as a 5-motif MOP bracelet instead?
> 
> 3) Or should I save up more and get the Socrate BTF instead? Somehow I kind of think "at least it comes with diamond". (silly me)
> 
> 4) I heard from my SA that VCA "may" be putting a "resting" on turquoise. She's checking to see if it's even possible to place a SO for the BTF Alhambra in turquoise. Have you heard similar comments regarding turquoise?
> 
> Please help


I just ordered the btf ring but mine is in YG MOP butterfly with grey MOP clover. I wouldn't worry if it's popular or not, question is will you wear it and do you love it? Yes, turq has been rested so you may not be able to get the ring in turq, not at least any time soon.

If you truly want the diamonds I say save up and get it. I don't think you can go wrong with any VCA pieces.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MTML said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and also new to VCA (I can totally see myself falling in love with it real fast) I'm so glad that I found this support group!
> 
> I went to NM last week with the intention to check out the Socrate BTF ring and the Alhambra collection. Too bad that they didn't have the Socrate in stock, but I was shown the 2 butterflies diamond/yellow sapphire BTF ring. It was such a stunning ring, but with a $25,000+ price tag, my wallet thinks otherwise
> 
> Since the SA knew I like BTF rings, she showed me the Lucky Alhambra BTF with a TE butterfly and a MOP clover in YG. I don't know how to post picture, but hopefully you all know which one I'm talking about. This BTF also comes in turquoise butterfly and MOP clover in WG (but out of stocks in the US). Since all my jewelries are in WG/Platinum, I'm leaning more toward the WG one. The price difference is $6250 (TE) vs. $6900 (turquoise). Here comes my questions -
> 
> 1) What are your thoughts on this ring? I don't see a lot of discussions around it, just wondering if it's "popular" or even worth that much?
> 
> 2) I'm not rich, like a lot of people out there, I'm working hard and saving up to buy jewelries and bags once in a while as a treat for myself. Given that this is my first piece of VCA, should I be spending that much? Should I start with something simple, such as a 5-motif MOP bracelet instead?
> 
> 3) Or should I save up more and get the Socrate BTF instead? Somehow I kind of think "at least it comes with diamond". (silly me)
> 
> 4) I heard from my SA that VCA "may" be putting a "resting" on turquoise. She's checking to see if it's even possible to place a SO for the BTF Alhambra in turquoise. Have you heard similar comments regarding turquoise?
> 
> Please help


 
I would get whichever makes your heart sing and don't "settle" for the Alhambra BTF ring if you really want the socrate. Try everything on before deciding. 

PS I saw the turquoise butterfly BTF ring at the Vegas boutique last month. It was in the back. HTH.


----------



## MTML

Hi kat99,

Thanks for the picture, the Socrate is really gorgeous on your fingers!  I forgot to mention in my previous post, I did have my SA order it in store for me to try, it should be here this coming Friday. After seeing your picture, now I really~~ have to give it a try.

I have tried the 5-motif MOP bracelet before, it's certainly very lovely, as you said, it's a more conservative piece.  I like it, but it doesn't give me the wow factor as all BTFs do.




kat99 said:


> Hi MTML!
> 
> My opinion is that while all the pieces you mentioned are lovely, you should try on the Socrate BTF and then choose. The Socrate ring was the item that made me fall in love with VCA, it was one of my first major purchases from VCA, I just loved it and it makes me happy to see it sitting on my finger. A BTF ring is their trademark and the perfect piece to celebrate your hard work and saving
> 
> That being said I honestly can't imagine anybody not falling in love with a classic MOP bracelet which is a very beautiful and more conservative choice - so try it on! But I think you should save up for what your heart desires...
> 
> I posted this somewhere else but here is a picture of my Socrate to help you!


----------



## MTML

Hi beachy, 

Glad to hear that you also love the alhambra btf ring!  I didn't know it comes with YG MOP butterfly with grey MOP clover.  My SA told me they only have the TE and turq.  Umm.... I'll have to check with her again this Friday.  Do you have any pictures to share?

I actually love both the alhambra btf and the socrate (from pictures, need to try it on to be sure) and probably will wear it quite often if I do decide to purchase one   I have to try them on again before making a decision.

It's really too bad that turq is rested , I was thinking if I go with the turq butterfly btf, I can start collecting other turq items to go along with it.



beachy10 said:


> I just ordered the btf ring but mine is in YG MOP butterfly with grey MOP clover. I wouldn't worry if it's popular or not, question is will you wear it and do you love it? Yes, turq has been rested so you may not be able to get the ring in turq, not at least any time soon.
> 
> If you truly want the diamonds I say save up and get it. I don't think you can go wrong with any VCA pieces.


----------



## MTML

Good Point! Will definitely give all of them a try before making a decision.

Thanks for letting me know about the turq butterfly btf ring, I think that one might be sold.  I have my local SA checked last week and this week again, she said there's nothing showing up in the US market.  If I do decide to go with the turq butterfly, I'll give Vegas boutique a ring to make sure!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I would get whichever makes your heart sing and don't "settle" for the Alhambra BTF ring if you really want the socrate. Try everything on before deciding.
> 
> PS I saw the turquoise butterfly BTF ring at the Vegas boutique last month. It was in the back. HTH.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MTML said:


> Good Point! Will definitely give all of them a try before making a decision.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the turq butterfly btf ring, I think that one might be sold.  I have my local SA checked last week and this week again, she said there's nothing showing up in the US market.  If I do decide to go with the turq butterfly, I'll give Vegas boutique a ring to make sure!



I believe that boutique is a privately owned store but it could very well be sold as it was a month ago. The boutique in the Palazzo.


----------



## tbbbjb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I believe that boutique is a privately owned store but it could very well be sold as it was a month ago. The boutique in the Palazzo.



If it is the privately owned store, the stock would not show-up in the regular VCA store search as they have to actually buy their pieces and do not transfer between stores.


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> Hi beachy,
> 
> Glad to hear that you also love the alhambra btf ring! I didn't know it comes with YG MOP butterfly with grey MOP clover. My SA told me they only have the TE and turq. Umm.... I'll have to check with her again this Friday. Do you have any pictures to share?
> 
> I actually love both the alhambra btf and the socrate (from pictures, need to try it on to be sure) and probably will wear it quite often if I do decide to purchase one  I have to try them on again before making a decision.
> 
> It's really too bad that turq is rested , I was thinking if I go with the turq butterfly btf, I can start collecting other turq items to go along with it.


 

Check below for pics. Peppers has it. I know NM has this ring but it was size 47, too small for me. They also had the YG TE butterfly with white MOP btf.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857-10.html


----------



## adeedee

wren said:


> That's good to know!  Thank you for your response.  I see so many photos here of ladies wearing multiple bracelets, and I always wondered about the scratching issue.



You're welcome.. the only metal to resist scratch is tungsten.. diamond and any color gemstones will break or get scratches.. you should enjoy the piece you want to own now bc life is really short...


----------



## carrie8

On Ann's Fabulous Finds 10 motif chalcedony necklace.


----------



## *jennifer*

carrie8 said:


> On Ann's Fabulous Finds 10 motif chalcedony necklace.



ahhh! love chalcedony. what a great price too!


----------



## carrie8

*jennifer* said:


> ahhh! love chalcedony. what a great price too!


 
Yes and just in time before the next price increase.


----------



## Florasun

*jennifer* said:


> ahhh! love chalcedony. what a great price too!


on hold, already!


----------



## Bethc

There was a bracelet too, wow!!


----------



## saks4me

That was fast! 

Too much of a sleepyhead to get to any of these great deals! Major score to however got the 10motif!


----------



## MTML

nakedmosher2of3 and tbbbjb,

That's good news , I'll definitely give them a call if I decided to go with the turq betterfly btf.



tbbbjb said:


> If it is the privately owned store, the stock would not show-up in the regular VCA store search as they have to actually buy their pieces and do not transfer between stores.


----------



## MTML

Nice thread!  I have to subscribe to that one now, so many great pieces for me to drool 

The MOP butterfly + grey clover looks lovely, it goes well with many other MOP pieces.  Since I want to *slowly* collect some MOP necklace/bracelet/pendant, the MOP butterfly might be the way to go.  Now you seriously made me wanna give this one a try. 

Which finger do you plan on wearing it?  Size 47 will fit my e-ring finger, but I want to have it on my middle finger 

The YG TE was the one I tried on last week, it's a nice ring, but I don't know if I can pull off TE :wondering



beachy10 said:


> Check below for pics. Peppers has it. I know NM has this ring but it was size 47, too small for me. They also had the YG TE butterfly with white MOP btf.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857-10.html


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> Nice thread! I have to subscribe to that one now, so many great pieces for me to drool
> 
> The MOP butterfly + grey clover looks lovely, it goes well with many other MOP pieces. Since I want to *slowly* collect some MOP necklace/bracelet/pendant, the MOP butterfly might be the way to go. Now you seriously made me wanna give this one a try.
> 
> Which finger do you plan on wearing it? Size 47 will fit my e-ring finger, but I want to have it on my middle finger
> 
> The YG TE was the one I tried on last week, it's a nice ring, but I don't know if I can pull off TE :wondering


 
I know what you mean about TE. I didn't like how TE looked on my hand. The white & grey MOP was so much more flattering for a ring! I find turq is more limiting with what you can wear.

I was planning on wearing it on my right ring finger but it will also fit my index depending on weather/bloating, etc.  One SA told me the ring could be sized 1 size up/down, another told me no.


----------



## texasbrooke

carrie8 said:
			
		

> Yes and just in time before the next price increase.



Has date and % of next price increase been been verified????  Scared to know....but dying for frivole station necklace!  May be good time to explain my  "Gotta spend money to save money!" philosophy again to dh!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

YEA!!!!!
You are going to LOVE this piece, Sjunky!!!
( I am wearing mine today )



sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your help! I just ordered a 10 motif in YG and onyx! I have fair skin and think the ONYX will pop, the pendant was shifting all over the place on me and did not sit right.
> I am having 3 inches added and I also have the bracelet to make it longer. I was told they do not make extenders for it. If anyone knows where I can get an extender please let me know!
> 
> Oh and a shout out to the Naples store. They really are very very sweet and helpfull!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gold or pave?
I have photos of the yg posted...



texasbrooke said:


> Has date and % of next price increase been been verified???? Scared to know....but dying for frivole station necklace! May be good time to explain my "Gotta spend money to save money!" philosophy again to dh!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So gorgeous....
Kat, you have the most wonderful collection.



kat99 said:


> Hi MTML!
> 
> My opinion is that while all the pieces you mentioned are lovely, you should try on the Socrate BTF and then choose. The Socrate ring was the item that made me fall in love with VCA, it was one of my first major purchases from VCA, I just loved it and it makes me happy to see it sitting on my finger. A BTF ring is their trademark and the perfect piece to celebrate your hard work and saving
> 
> That being said I honestly can't imagine anybody not falling in love with a classic MOP bracelet which is a very beautiful and more conservative choice - so try it on! But I think you should save up for what your heart desires...
> 
> I posted this somewhere else but here is a picture of my Socrate to help you!


----------



## texasbrooke

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Gold or pave?
> I have photos of the yg posted...



Gold!  I tried it on last week!  Love!


----------



## carrie8

texasbrooke said:


> Has date and % of next price increase been been verified???? Scared to know....but dying for frivole station necklace! May be good time to explain my "Gotta spend money to save money!" philosophy again to dh!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You should get it!!
I purchased mine about a month ago and have already enjoyed it a LOT. Initially I bought the large frivole earrings...that's when I saw the necklace.. I did not even know that it existed until then.  
It haunted me.  
I am very happy with this purchase...it looks great dressed up or down and especially pretty from the back if you wear your hair up.
Since I am tech challenged another TPF member posted photos of my piece.
So pretty and I have never seen it on another person...yet 




texasbrooke said:


> Gold! I tried it on last week! Love!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should get it!!
> I purchased mine about a month ago and have already enjoyed it a LOT. Initially I bought the large frivole earrings...that's when I saw the necklace.. I did not even know that it existed until then.
> It haunted me.
> I am very happy with this purchase...it looks great dressed up or down and especially pretty from the back if you wear your hair up.
> Since I am tech challenged another TPF member posted photos of my piece.
> So pretty and I have never seen it on another person...yet




its really fabulous on you.  and it is not seen as commonly as other pieces.  so a real stand out without being too blingy


----------



## beachy10

Yikes look at this "V.C.A". Is this some weird vintage piece or fake?
And what's up with that "original pouch"?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-VA...38539?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item256e93522b


----------



## Junkenpo

Wow. Those are some really visible airlines on that one!  Even if it were authentic, I wouldn't want it at that price.

Edit to add: I don't mean to comment on authenticity. I really have no idea.


----------



## texasbrooke

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> You should get it!!
> I purchased mine about a month ago and have already enjoyed it a LOT. Initially I bought the large frivole earrings...that's when I saw the necklace.. I did not even know that it existed until then.
> It haunted me.
> I am very happy with this purchase...it looks great dressed up or down and especially pretty from the back if you wear your hair up.
> Since I am tech challenged another TPF member posted photos of my piece.
> So pretty and I have never seen it on another person...yet



Trust me, I want to get it!  It's also haunting me. Dh offered to buy on the spot but I always need to think about it...see if it does haunt me and then think of a creative way to just happen to bring it up and wait for the offer to buy again....and of course i always end up taking him up on the offer the 2nd time!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are my favorite enabler (and sound voice of reason on expensive new VCA purchases)......




Hermesaholic said:


> its really fabulous on you. and it is not seen as commonly as other pieces. so a real stand out without being too blingy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That piece does not look very "lustrous" to me.....





beachy10 said:


> Yikes look at this "V.C.A". Is this some weird vintage piece or fake?
> And what's up with that "original pouch"?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-VA...38539?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item256e93522b


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are my favorite enabler (and sound voice of reason on expensive new VCA purchases)......



glad to be the little devil on your shoulder!


----------



## MTML

I like the turquoise color, but I agree that it's not as easy as MOP to match with the wardrobe.  

Btw, my SA just told me today that turquoise has been discontinued. 




			
				beachy10 said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about TE. I didn't like how TE looked on my hand. The white & grey MOP was so much more flattering for a ring! I find turq is more limiting with what you can wear.
> 
> I was planning on wearing it on my right ring finger but it will also fit my index depending on weather/bloating, etc.  One SA told me the ring could be sized 1 size up/down, another told me no.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh my goodness, you should get it!
This piece is so fresh and feminine.....perfect for Spring.





texasbrooke said:


> Trust me, I want to get it! It's also haunting me. Dh offered to buy on the spot but I always need to think about it...see if it does haunt me and then think of a creative way to just happen to bring it up and wait for the offer to buy again....and of course i always end up taking him up on the offer the 2nd time!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Friendly little devil with excellent taste.





Hermesaholic said:


> glad to be the little devil on your shoulder!


----------



## MTML

I haven't seen enough to comment on authenticity, but is it normal to have these big gaps between the MOP and the gold?




			
				beachy10 said:
			
		

> Yikes look at this "V.C.A". Is this some weird vintage piece or fake?
> And what's up with that "original pouch"?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DESIGNER-VAN-CLEEF-ARPELS-ALHAMBRA-18K-GOLD-MOTHER-OF-PEARL-NECKLACE-W-POUCH-/160768938539?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item256e93522b


----------



## tbbbjb

MTML said:
			
		

> I haven't seen enough to comment on authenticity, but is it normal to have these big gaps between the MOP and the gold?



I bought a couple of 10 motif necklaces from Betteridge Jewelers and they are a authorized dealer.  Both of the necklaces came with HUGE gaps all around it motif.  I explained it to them and they said that since they are handmade to expect differences.  I did not care for the explanation or believe it  and returned them and bought them from a direct VCA store and told them I wanted absolutely NO gaps and when they arrived they were PERFECT in everyway.  This was right at the time before the 1st of 2 price increases so, I assumed Betteridge was just trying to get rid of some unsellable pieces.  I seem to recall someone else also had quality issues regarding some mop earrings at the same time.  So, to answer your question I would not say it was normal, but they do seem to pass quality control.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Friendly little devil with excellent taste.




thanks--right back at you


----------



## MTML

Good to know. Thanks. 




			
				tbbbjb said:
			
		

> I bought a couple of 10 motif necklaces from Betteridge Jewelers and they are a authorized dealer.  Both of the necklaces came with HUGE gaps all around it motif.  I explained it to them and they said that since they are handmade to expect differences.  I did not care for the explanation or believe it  and returned them and bought them from a direct VCA store and told them I wanted absolutely NO gaps and when they arrived they were PERFECT in everyway.  This was right at the time before the 1st of 2 price increases so, I assumed Betteridge was just trying to get rid of some unsellable pieces.  I seem to recall someone else also had quality issues regarding some mop earrings at the same time.  So, to answer your question I would not say it was normal, but they do seem to pass quality control.  Hope this helps!


----------



## modestine

MTML said:


> I like the turquoise color, but I agree that it's not as easy as MOP to match with the wardrobe.
> 
> Btw, my SA just told me today that turquoise has been discontinued.



Hello again- I love this thread! 

I stopped by my VCA last night and asked my SA about the turquoise.  She said that yes, the mines are being depleted, but has not heard any definitive statement about turquoise being discontinued.  She just said that it may take significantly longer (maybe 6 months - a year) to receive a turquoise order.

I don't know what to believe!  I don't want to raid my savings for turquoise now, so soon after I bought my first piece, but I don't want to regret months/years later that I didn't buy more!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The VCA SA's have been talking about resting turquoise since last Spring.
As long as you can afford it, buy what you would like to have.  
Don't get something just because you believe that it will become scarce....but if you love an item it is best to buy it sooner rather than later because VCA does and WILL have frequent price increases.  

Once the next increase is confirmed, people start buying like crazy and stock becomes depleted..then you have to wait for what you want in addition to paying more for it.




modestine said:


> Hello again- I love this thread!
> 
> I stopped by my VCA last night and asked my SA about the turquoise. She said that yes, the mines are being depleted, but has not heard any definitive statement about turquoise being discontinued. She just said that it may take significantly longer (maybe 6 months - a year) to receive a turquoise order.
> 
> I don't know what to believe! I don't want to raid my savings for turquoise now, so soon after I bought my first piece, but I don't want to regret months/years later that I didn't buy more!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

texasgirliegirl said:


> The VCA SA's have been talking about resting turquoise since last Spring.
> As long as you can afford it, buy what you would like to have.
> Don't get something just because you believe that it will become scarce....but if you love an item it is best to buy it sooner rather than later because VCA does and WILL have frequent price increases.
> 
> Once the next increase is confirmed, people start buying like crazy and stock becomes depleted..then you have to wait for what you want in addition to paying more for it.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your help! I just ordered a 10 motif in YG and onyx! I have fair skin and think the ONYX will pop, the pendant was shifting all over the place on me and did not sit right.
> I am having 3 inches added and I also have the bracelet to make it longer. I was told they do not make extenders for it. If anyone knows where I can get an extender please let me know!
> 
> Oh and a shout out to the Naples store. They really are very very sweet and helpfull!


 
Congrats!


----------



## WinniesCloset

Hi VCA lovers!
I am new to TPF (although I've been following this thread for a while now). I finally decided to join in the fun 
I love seeing everyone's photos and purchases here, it's so nice to know that I am not the only one super addicted to VCA!! 
Am excited to be part of this thread and will post photos of some of my pieces shortly (i need to figure out how to do that first :weird 
Winnie xx


----------



## modestine

texasgirliegirl said:


> The VCA SA's have been talking about resting turquoise since last Spring.
> As long as you can afford it, buy what you would like to have.
> Don't get something just because you believe that it will become scarce....but if you love an item it is best to buy it sooner rather than later because VCA does and WILL have frequent price increases.
> 
> Once the next increase is confirmed, people start buying like crazy and stock becomes depleted..then you have to wait for what you want in addition to paying more for it.



Thank you so much for your advice.  It makes a lot of sense to me.  I just graduated college less than two years ago (without any student debt) and have been able to save a modest sum of money.  I can afford it, but there's obviously the opportunity cost of building up my savings, which I think is important.  Ultimately- I am just trying to find a balance between the VCA frenzy and what I feel comfortable with.

And the item I am debating is the 5 motif bracelet!  It seems like a pretty popular staple piece, but what I am concerned about is the use/comfort/wear of wearing a more dangley bracelet (vs let's say a more Cartier love bracelet) and the overall wow factor of a bracelet vs a necklace.


----------



## Blingaddict

Hello, 
Please can someone help with the price of the VCA 5 motif vintage chalcedony bracelet? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> YEA!!!!!
> You are going to LOVE this piece, Sjunky!!!
> ( I am wearing mine today )


 
Yes but you have a pretty neck! I feel I made a terrible choice. My neck is fat and I am very large on top.  Well bottom too. LOL I returned a 10 motif because my sa told me it was not for me before. I need lenth to not make me look rounder and fuller. ALso I do not think I can get an extender.  I am regretting this purchase that is on the way to me. ((


----------



## I'll take two

Blingaddict said:


> Hello,
> Please can someone help with the price of the VCA 5 motif vintage chalcedony bracelet?
> Thanks in advance


Hi I think the Chacedonay bracelet is £2750 + vat in the UK


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Yes but you have a pretty neck! I feel I made a terrible choice. My neck is fat and I am very large on top.  Well bottom too. LOL I returned a 10 motif because my sa told me it was not for me before. I need lenth to not make me look rounder and fuller. ALso I do not think I can get an extender.  I am regretting this purchase that is on the way to me. ((


I am sure it wiil be very nice on you .
Any local jeweller would be able to make an extender .I have had one made up at 6" with an extra ring at 4" and 2" for extra choices .For me 6 " is the maximum length I can go to without showing a second clasp.


----------



## I'll take two

WinniesCloset said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> I am new to TPF (although I've been following this thread for a while now). I finally decided to join in the fun
> I love seeing everyone's photos and purchases here, it's so nice to know that I am not the only one super addicted to VCA!!
> Am excited to be part of this thread and will post photos of some of my pieces shortly (i need to figure out how to do that first :weird
> Winnie xx


Look forward to seeing your pics. 
It took me ages to figure out how to post pictures from my iPad.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Yes but you have a pretty neck! I feel I made a terrible choice. My neck is fat and I am very large on top. Well bottom too. LOL I returned a 10 motif because my sa told me it was not for me before. I need lenth to not make me look rounder and fuller. ALso I do not think I can get an extender. I am regretting this purchase that is on the way to me. ((


 
Whoah what did you buy?    I feel bad that you aren't looking forward to your new VCA piece!


----------



## Blingaddict

Bethc said:


> There was a bracelet too, wow!!





I'll take two said:


> Hi I think the Chacedonay bracelet is £2750 + vat in the UK



Thank you, I'll take two..


----------



## WinniesCloset

I'll take two said:


> Look forward to seeing your pics.
> It took me ages to figure out how to post pictures from my iPad.


 
I cant wear to share photos!!  I cant seem to figure out how I can post pics at all! Can anyone help? I tried to insert a photo but it asked for the URL of the pic, which I am not sure what it is 
Sorry am helpless when I comes to these things 
Thanks girls!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sjunky13 said:


> Yes but you have a pretty neck! I feel I made a terrible choice. My neck is fat and I am very large on top.  Well bottom too. LOL I returned a 10 motif because my sa told me it was not for me before. I need lenth to not make me look rounder and fuller. ALso I do not think I can get an extender.  I am regretting this purchase that is on the way to me. ((



I am so sorry to hear this ...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Yes but you have a pretty neck! I feel I made a terrible choice. My neck is fat and I am very large on top.  Well bottom too. LOL I returned a 10 motif because my sa told me it was not for me before. I need lenth to not make me look rounder and fuller. ALso I do not think I can get an extender.  I am regretting this purchase that is on the way to me. ((



Sjunky, try to stop worrying.  Don't you have the bracelet? If so, just wear it attached to the ten motif.  Do you feel that what you really want is a 20 motif??  I feel bad that you are worrying so much over this....the onyx is so beautiful and versatile.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I understand.
I was in your position years ago..deciding that compounded interest is a good thing, I was pretty much a miser for years.  Now I will allow myself a purchase every once in a while but my rule is that I can't touch the principle..just interest earned. I bought a lot of VCA this year and felt guilty for a while but the prices increased so much that I feel thankful for what I do have.  If I were you...as much as I love VCA...I would buy either a necklace (significantly more impact than a bracelet) or a love bracelet.  Just my opinion....



QUOTE=modestine;21396831]Thank you so much for your advice.  It makes a lot of sense to me.  I just graduated college less than two years ago (without any student debt) and have been able to save a modest sum of money.  I can afford it, but there's obviously the opportunity cost of building up my savings, which I think is important.  Ultimately- I am just trying to find a balance between the VCA frenzy and what I feel comfortable with.

And the item I am debating is the 5 motif bracelet!  It seems like a pretty popular staple piece, but what I am concerned about is the use/comfort/wear of wearing a more dangley bracelet (vs let's say a more Cartier love bracelet) and the overall wow factor of a bracelet vs a necklace.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Samia

Hi everyone, this question is for the Sweet alhambra bracelet owners, I went to VCA today to look/buy one but when I tried them on they look too delicate to be worn as a daily bracelet to me, whats your opinion?


----------



## Junkenpo

Samia said:


> Hi everyone, this question is for the Sweet alhambra bracelet owners, I went to VCA today to look/buy one but when I tried them on they look too delicate to be worn as a daily bracelet to me, whats your opinion?



I wear mine nearly every day. I have 2 that I wear stacked and I love them. No problems at all. I do take them off before shower and bed, but they go right back on before I leave the house the next day.


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> Hi everyone, this question is for the Sweet alhambra bracelet owners, I went to VCA today to look/buy one but when I tried them on they look too delicate to be worn as a daily bracelet to me, whats your opinion?


I wear mine with a 5 motif and a dbty. it's delicate looking but not enough to break easy.


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> I wear mine nearly every day. I have 2 that I wear stacked and I love them. No problems at all. I do take them off before shower and bed, but they go right back on before I leave the house the next day.



Thanks, I will go back and try it on and see how I feel, I have a lost a chain bracelet before, I am quite clumsy maybe!


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> I wear mine with a 5 motif and a dbty. it's delicate looking but not enough to break easy.



Thanks this is encouraging to hear!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Are the Sweets intended to be jewelry for children?  
I fully understand that a lot of adults wear it, of course....


----------



## kim_mac

i think the sweets come in 2 lengths.  years ago i went into a boutique to try on a sweet bracelet and the uninformed SA tried to put on the child's length so i thought it was impossible.  later, i found out that they come in adult lengths.  if i had a daughter, i would get the matching pendant or bracelet, so cute!


----------



## lara0112

Samia said:


> Hi everyone, this question is for the Sweet alhambra bracelet owners, I went to VCA today to look/buy one but when I tried them on they look too delicate to be worn as a daily bracelet to me, whats your opinion?




i wear mine constantly, do not take it off. compared to the love cuff, it is much more comfy to wear on a daily busy - one reason why I could never wear the love bracelet.

and I promised my 4 year old today that when she gets older she will get one in the child length. LOL - she told me to buy one for her.... her mother's daughter


----------



## Samia

lara0112 said:


> i wear mine constantly, do not take it off. compared to the love cuff, it is much more comfy to wear on a daily busy - one reason why I could never wear the love bracelet.
> 
> and I promised my 4 year old today that when she gets older she will get one in the child length. LOL - she told me to buy one for her.... her mother's daughter



Thanks, all the replies are really helpful!


----------



## couturequeen

Samia said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, this question is for the Sweet alhambra bracelet owners, I went to VCA today to look/buy one but when I tried them on they look too delicate to be worn as a daily bracelet to me, whats your opinion?



I wear mine daily. It is a delicate look, but the simplicity is quite elegant. Plus it is a great piece if you want to stack some bracelets. I just had a new Sweet delivered in carnelian. I will post pics soon!


----------



## bigheart

well i should hopefully be getting my 10 motif wg mop in april, the yellow gold just did not look as good on me, my question is they said that i could get an extender place on the back by the company for free, but i guess i wouldn't want to do this if i would ever consider getting a second one and linking them together, thoughts?


----------



## CATEYES

bigheart said:


> well i should hopefully be getting my 10 motif wg mop in april, the yellow gold just did not look as good on me, my question is they said that i could get an extender place on the back by the company for free, but i guess i wouldn't want to do this if i would ever consider getting a second one and linking them together, thoughts?


Well....if it were me, I'd get the free extender just in case with some shirts/ dresses it looked better slightly longer. Then if you do get another 10 motif later, you can just keep it for versatility.


----------



## ryu_chan

bigheart said:


> well i should hopefully be getting my 10 motif wg mop in april, the yellow gold just did not look as good on me, my question is they said that i could get an extender place on the back by the company for free, but i guess i wouldn't want to do this if i would ever consider getting a second one and linking them together, thoughts?


When I got my 1st 10 motif, I had it extended at the ends. But when I got the second one, my SA put the request to have them extended between the motifs so that the two necklaces match evenly when I link them together.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Well....if it were me, I'd get the free extender just in case with some shirts/ dresses it looked better slightly longer. Then if you do get another 10 motif later, you can just keep it for versatility.



I agree with Cateyes.


----------



## tbbbjb

CATEYES said:


> Well....if it were me, I'd get the free extender just in case with some shirts/ dresses it looked better slightly longer. Then if you do get another 10 motif later, you can just keep it for versatility.





ryu_chan said:


> When I got my 1st 10 motif, I had it extended at the ends. But when I got the second one, my SA put the request to have them extended between the motifs so that the two necklaces match evenly when I link them together.





bigheart said:


> well i should hopefully be getting my 10 motif wg mop in april, the yellow gold just did not look as good on me, my question is they said that i could get an extender place on the back by the company for free, but i guess i wouldn't want to do this if i would ever consider getting a second one and linking them together, thoughts?



If you get it extended at the ends, you could have your personal jeweler easily make a removable extension for you with the extra chain and with the laser repairs they do nowadays you will not even see a solder point.  Plus once you have a removable extension you can use it for multiple necklaces.  I have one from VCA which is tiny 1.5") and I think I paid $375 for it.  So if you can get 2" free with each necklace you will get quite a nice extension and it will not mess up the integrity of the spacing between the necklaces.  Although between 16" and 18" it is very subtle, you REALLY have to LOOK for it.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks Ladies. My Sa is going to ask for an extender again, if not I may just get the magic 3 motif earrings . 
TGG, I would love to have a 20 Motif, but that is not possible right now, so I either do the 10 and extender or go for the earrings. I know I can add my bracelet to make it longer, but it would be nice to wear the 2 seperate pieces. LOL. I just linked 3 bracelets together and if looked nice, lenth wise I mean. It is hard to have a budget and get something with this jewelry . If I wanted to really have the look I want. I would need 100K! Ha. O well.


----------



## carrie8

The 10 chalcedony necklace is again available at Ann's Fabulous Finds!


----------



## Hermesaholic

carrie8 said:


> The 10 chalcedony necklace is again available at Ann's Fabulous Finds!



I would rather buy it new.  i dont understand why anyone would pay retail or close to it for a used/second hand piece.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> I would rather buy it new.  i dont understand why anyone would pay retail or close to it for a used/second hand piece.



Totally agree.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks Ladies. My Sa is going to ask for an extender again, if not I may just get the magic 3 motif earrings .
> TGG, I would love to have a 20 Motif, but that is not possible right now, so I either do the 10 and extender or go for the earrings. I know I can add my bracelet to make it longer, but it would be nice to wear the 2 seperate pieces. LOL. I just linked 3 bracelets together and if looked nice, lenth wise I mean. It is hard to have a budget and get something with this jewelry . If I wanted to really have the look I want. I would need 100K! Ha. O well.



I hear you!!
We could all have a lot of fun with a 100K VCA budget


----------



## Samia

Hermesaholic said:


> I would rather buy it new.  i dont understand why anyone would pay retail or close to it for a used/second hand piece.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Totally agree.



I guess because a lot of people take the layaway option.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> I would rather buy it new.  i dont understand why anyone would pay retail or close to it for a used/second hand piece.



I agree.
It always amazes me that vintage Alhambra pieces sell for more than retail at the Sotheby's auctions when they are currently available brand new.  I can see it for an impossible to find item such as jade or coral....


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> It always amazes me that vintage Alhambra pieces sell for more than retail at the Sotheby's auctions when they are currently available brand new.  I can see it for an impossible to find item such as jade or coral....




right something hard to find, vintage or rare i understand but chalcedony (while lovely) is readily available


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Samia said:


> I guess because a lot of people take the layaway option.



Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking. I think AFF charges retail (or close to retail) for many of their items because they offer layaway. I'm guessing some people don't mind paying more for something second hand if they can make payments on it.


----------



## kim_mac

i'm so excited - i finally ordered my cosmos pendant, and it's coming tomorrow!  24 hours is going to be LONG!  i've literally wanted this pendant for 5 years but always got sidetracked with other purchases.  

i got the small since i want to wear it casually/daytime/everyday piece but whenever i see the medium i am floored!  i went back and forth "small versus medium" for years.  they are so different.  the small is pretty while the medium is awesome.  

i am so excited and will definitely post pics when i receive it!  and i promised DH no more purchases for at least 6 months!  

i'm also hoping i'm done with VCA for a long time since i need to focus on and save for my e-ring upgrade!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited - i finally ordered my cosmos pendant, and it's coming tomorrow!  24 hours is going to be LONG!  i've literally wanted this pendant for 5 years but always got sidetracked with other purchases.
> 
> i got the small since i want to wear it casually/daytime/everyday piece but whenever i see the medium i am floored!  i went back and forth "small versus medium" for years.  they are so different.  the small is pretty while the medium is awesome.
> 
> i am so excited and will definitely post pics when i receive it!  and i promised DH no more purchases for at least 6 months!
> 
> i'm also hoping i'm done with VCA for a long time since i need to focus on and save for my e-ring upgrade!


Congrats I know you have been thinking about the Cosmos for such a long time !!
 We will be twins on the Cosmos as we have flights booked to my boutique on Wednesday as it is our wedding anniversary on the 31st 
I like you have struggled enormously in deciding between the small and medium as they are both beautiful I think though I am going to go with the medium as it is the same size motif as my ring and I already have a few other small pendants.I also like the fact it can be worn on the ravena or as a brooch.
If I find it too heavy which is my only reservation I will go with the small .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited - i finally ordered my cosmos pendant, and it's coming tomorrow! 24 hours is going to be LONG! i've literally wanted this pendant for 5 years but always got sidetracked with other purchases.
> 
> i got the small since i want to wear it casually/daytime/everyday piece but whenever i see the medium i am floored! i went back and forth "small versus medium" for years. they are so different. the small is pretty while the medium is awesome.
> 
> i am so excited and will definitely post pics when i receive it! and i promised DH no more purchases for at least 6 months!
> 
> i'm also hoping i'm done with VCA for a long time since i need to focus on and save for my e-ring upgrade!


 
OMG I can't WAIT to see the pendant!

My two HGs are the lotus ring and the cosmos pendant (ok and the perlee bangle). I have them as my desktop background.

I'm over the moon excited for you!! Congrats!!!


----------



## *jennifer*

congrats, *kim_mac*! i know you have had the cosmos pendant on your radar for quite some time. how exciting that you will finally get it! can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## MTML

After checking on couple more rings in store last Friday, I think I'm 70% sure I would get the Lucky Alhambra btf ring 

Anyway, I called the boutique in the Palazzo, they still have the turq version, available in size 53!!  It's too big for me, too bad   If you're interested, grab it before it's gone 

Now I'm debating between the TE+MOP and the MOP+grey MOP.  I only tried on the TE in store... what do you think? Any thoughts?


----------



## MTML

Congrats!  I can't wait to see your modeling pictures 



kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited - i finally ordered my cosmos pendant, and it's coming tomorrow!  24 hours is going to be LONG!  i've literally wanted this pendant for 5 years but always got sidetracked with other purchases.
> 
> i got the small since i want to wear it casually/daytime/everyday piece but whenever i see the medium i am floored!  i went back and forth "small versus medium" for years.  they are so different.  the small is pretty while the medium is awesome.
> 
> i am so excited and will definitely post pics when i receive it!  and i promised DH no more purchases for at least 6 months!
> 
> i'm also hoping i'm done with VCA for a long time since i need to focus on and save for my e-ring upgrade!


----------



## *jennifer*

MTML said:


> After checking on couple more rings in store last Friday, I think I'm 70% sure I would get the Lucky Alhambra btf ring
> 
> Anyway, I called the boutique in the Palazzo, they still have the turq version, available in size 53!!  It's too big for me, too bad   If you're interested, grab it before it's gone
> 
> Now I'm debating between the TE+MOP and the MOP+grey MOP.  I only tried on the TE in store... what do you think? Any thoughts?



i don't think you can go wrong with either, but i adore the grey MOP so that would be my personal choice. the TE has a really gorgeous dimension to it which i like. 
does your wardrobe go better with either choice?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MTML said:


> After checking on couple more rings in store last Friday, I think I'm 70% sure I would get the Lucky Alhambra btf ring
> 
> Anyway, I called the boutique in the Palazzo, they still have the turq version, available in size 53!! It's too big for me, too bad  If you're interested, grab it before it's gone
> 
> Now I'm debating between the TE+MOP and the MOP+grey MOP. I only tried on the TE in store... what do you think? Any thoughts?


 
I think this compliments your skin tone so well.


----------



## peppers90

kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited - i finally ordered my cosmos pendant, and it's coming tomorrow!  24 hours is going to be LONG!  i've literally wanted this pendant for 5 years but always got sidetracked with other purchases.
> 
> i got the small since i want to wear it casually/daytime/everyday piece but whenever i see the medium i am floored!  i went back and forth "small versus medium" for years.  they are so different.  the small is pretty while the medium is awesome.
> 
> i am so excited and will definitely post pics when i receive it!  and i promised DH no more purchases for at least 6 months!
> 
> i'm also hoping i'm done with VCA for a long time since i need to focus on and save for my e-ring upgrade!




 Congrats *kim mac!!!!!*  Nothing like yearning for a piece to finally be able to wear it.   Very excited for you   Can't wait to see the action shots of the beautiful Cosmos!


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> After checking on couple more rings in store last Friday, I think I'm 70% sure I would get the Lucky Alhambra btf ring
> 
> Anyway, I called the boutique in the Palazzo, they still have the turq version, available in size 53!! It's too big for me, too bad  If you're interested, grab it before it's gone
> 
> Now I'm debating between the TE+MOP and the MOP+grey MOP. I only tried on the TE in store... what do you think? Any thoughts?


 
I prefer MOP+grey. Sorry, I can't recall whose picture this belongs to.


----------



## Jinsun

Mtml, u have really pretty fingers


----------



## kim_mac

I'll take two said:


> Congrats I know you have been thinking about the Cosmos for such a long time !!
> We will be twins on the Cosmos as we have flights booked to my boutique on Wednesday as it is our wedding anniversary on the 31st
> I like you have struggled enormously in deciding between the small and medium as they are both beautiful I think though I am going to go with the medium as it is the same size motif as my ring and I already have a few other small pendants.I also like the fact it can be worn on the ravena or as a brooch.
> If I find it too heavy which is my only reservation I will go with the small .



Cosmos twins!  I remember how we've both been wanting this pendant!  I think the medium is amazing!  Congratulations!!!  Please let me know how the medium works out (weight)!   



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> OMG I can't WAIT to see the pendant!
> 
> My two HGs are the lotus ring and the cosmos pendant (ok and the perlee bangle). I have them as my desktop background.
> 
> I'm over the moon excited for you!! Congrats!!!



I love how they are your desktop background.  The lotus ring is iconic VCA!  Have you seen this interview done by Kat on her blog?  The first picture of this blog entry shows Hera with both your HG pieces!  

http://www.featherfactor.com/2011/10/interview-with-hera.html



*jennifer* said:


> congrats, *kim_mac*! i know you have had the cosmos pendant on your radar for quite some time. how exciting that you will finally get it! can't wait to see modeling pics.



thanks, jennifer!  i know i've been longing for so long!  there were times when i was literally tossing and turning in my bed, dying to have it (crazy obsession).  



MTML said:


> Congrats!  I can't wait to see your modeling pictures



thanks MTML!  so exciting for you to start your VCA collection.  this thread is dangerous.  lots of eye candy and enabling.  i can't wait to see what you end up choosing!



peppers90 said:


> Congrats *kim mac!!!!!*  Nothing like yearning for a piece to finally be able to wear it.   Very excited for you   Can't wait to see the action shots of the beautiful Cosmos!



i know, this one will be very sweet because i've wanted it for so long.  i've enjoyed the whole process: thinking, comparing, wanting, waiting...now i'm just ready to have it FINALLY!   

btw, love your action shots, jewelry, outfits, bags, shoes and all!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kim_mac said:
			
		

> Cosmos twins!  I remember how we've both been wanting this pendant!  I think the medium is amazing!  Congratulations!!!  Please let me know how the medium works out (weight)!
> 
> thanks, jennifer!  i know i've been longing for so long!  there were times when i was literally tossing and turning in my bed, dying to have it (crazy obsession).
> 
> thanks MTML!  so exciting for you to start your VCA collection.  this thread is dangerous.  lots of eye candy and enabling.  i can't wait to see what you end up choosing!
> 
> i know, this one will be very sweet because i've wanted it for so long.  i've enjoyed the whole process: thinking, comparing, wanting, waiting...now i'm just ready to have it FINALLY!
> 
> btw, love your action shots, jewelry, outfits, bags, shoes and all!



Ha yes! That very photo of Hera is my desktop background!! 

Congratulations again!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> I prefer MOP+grey. Sorry, I can't recall whose picture this belongs to.



Is this Peppers?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yea!
I prefer the small one.....the one without the stem.



kim_mac said:


> i'm so excited - i finally ordered my cosmos pendant, and it's coming tomorrow!  24 hours is going to be LONG!  i've literally wanted this pendant for 5 years but always got sidetracked with other purchases.
> 
> i got the small since i want to wear it casually/daytime/everyday piece but whenever i see the medium i am floored!  i went back and forth "small versus medium" for years.  they are so different.  the small is pretty while the medium is awesome.
> 
> i am so excited and will definitely post pics when i receive it!  and i promised DH no more purchases for at least 6 months!
> 
> i'm also hoping i'm done with VCA for a long time since i need to focus on and save for my e-ring upgrade!


----------



## xoxo1858

Does anyone have a list of which Neiman Marcus stores sell VCA? I tried calling a few yesterday and was put on hold forever or sent to voicemail. I don't want to use any SA I want to speak to that carries it and can answer my questions. Thanks


----------



## I'll take two

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ha yes! That very photo of Hera is my desktop background!!
> 
> Congratulations again!


I read the Hera interview as well ,fabulous .
I always enjoy reading Kats blog ,she does some great interviews and always looks so lovely in all her shots .


----------



## elleestbelle

xoxo1858 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which Neiman Marcus stores sell VCA? I tried calling a few yesterday and was put on hold forever or sent to voicemail. I don't want to use any SA I want to speak to that carries it and can answer my questions. Thanks


 
i don't have a list, but i know that the n-m in charlotte, nc carries vca.  i've worked with swanee there and she is wonderful.


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> I prefer MOP+grey. Sorry, I can't recall whose picture this belongs to.



This is me   But it is MOP and YG only, the curtain cast a grey shadow on it......


----------



## peppers90

elleestbelle said:


> i don't have a list, but i know that the n-m in charlotte, nc carries vca.  i've worked with swanee there and she is wonderful.



I would agree, Swanee (at NM CLT) is very helpful and enthusiastic!


----------



## beachy10

xoxo1858 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which Neiman Marcus stores sell VCA? I tried calling a few yesterday and was put on hold forever or sent to voicemail. I don't want to use any SA I want to speak to that carries it and can answer my questions. Thanks


 
Yes, go to van cleef's website and there is a list of locations.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xoxo1858 said:


> Does anyone have a list of which Neiman Marcus stores sell VCA? I tried calling a few yesterday and was put on hold forever or sent to voicemail. I don't want to use any SA I want to speak to that carries it and can answer my questions. Thanks



Neimans in Houston has a VCA boutique. It's new so pretty well stocked. Ask for Irina...she is a doll


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

texasgirliegirl said:


> Neimans in Houston has a VCA boutique. It's new so pretty well stocked. Ask for Irina...she is a doll


 
Second this. Love that they moved into Cartier's old area.


----------



## MTML

*jennifer* said:


> i don't think you can go wrong with either, but i adore the grey MOP so that would be my personal choice. the TE has a really gorgeous dimension to it which i like.
> does your wardrobe go better with either choice?



I think the white MOP goes well with my wardrobe, and it can be better align with my future VCA purchase as I'm more interested in getting white MOP pieces to make a set.  However, this TE has such a light color, which I can't take my eyes off of it.....decision, decision!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think this compliments your skin tone so well.



Thanks nakedmosher!



beachy10 said:


> I prefer MOP+grey. Sorry, I can't recall whose picture this belongs to.



beachy you're always really good at finding modeling pictures for me.  I was searching all over trying to find a modeling pic for the grey MOP. Thanks.



Jinsun said:


> Mtml, u have really pretty fingers



Thanks Jinsun!



kim_mac said:


> thanks MTML!  so exciting for you to start your VCA collection.  this thread is dangerous.  lots of eye candy and enabling.  i can't wait to see what you end up choosing!



kim_mac, I can't agree more that this is a dangerous, but exciting thread


----------



## MTML

Thanks peppers90 for sharing your picture!  Do you knowif I can still get this version of the ring? i.e. white MOP and YG only, without the grey.



peppers90 said:


> This is me   But it is MOP and YG only, the curtain cast a grey shadow on it......


----------



## peppers90

^^ I would think you could, I don't think VcA has stopped
that combo.


----------



## Samia

MTML said:


> After checking on couple more rings in store last Friday, I think I'm 70% sure I would get the Lucky Alhambra btf ring
> 
> Anyway, I called the boutique in the Palazzo, they still have the turq version, available in size 53!!  It's too big for me, too bad   If you're interested, grab it before it's gone
> 
> Now I'm debating between the TE+MOP and the MOP+grey MOP.  I only tried on the TE in store... what do you think? Any thoughts?



I think it looks great!


----------



## MTML

peppers90, may I ask when you purchased your ring?  The last time I checked with my SA, she said there are only 3 variations - turq+ white MOP (rested), TE+ white MOP, and white MOP + grey MOP.  I wondered if they discontinued your version....(certainly hope not)



peppers90 said:


> ^^ I would think you could, I don't think VcA has stopped
> that combo.


----------



## peppers90

MTML said:


> peppers90, may I ask when you purchased your ring?  The last time I checked with my SA, she said there are only 3 variations - turq+ white MOP (rested), TE+ white MOP, and white MOP + grey MOP.  I wondered if they discontinued your version....(certainly hope not)



I did purchase it awhile ago- spring 2010.


----------



## kim_mac

here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant. a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover. also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually. i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring. the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece. i'm so happy to finally have it. do you have a favorite VCA piece?


 
Kim_mac, your pictures and collection are just stunning.

Wow, if that is the small the medium must be huge, I think the small suits you perfectly and it matches your other pieces so well.


----------



## kimber418

Kim~ Your cosmos is beautiful.  It looks gorgeous on you.   I just love that 2 butterfly ring.
I tried it on in Dallas a few years ago and kick myself for not purchasing it then!

My favorite piece of VCA is probably my 20 motif turquoise right now.  HOWEVER!  Very shortly it will be the pave frivole earrings.   They are next on my list.........My first diamond VCA!

Your photos are simply VCA heaven!  Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant. a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover. also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually. i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring. the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece. i'm so happy to finally have it. do you have a favorite VCA piece?


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!  It looks great with your Frivole pieces as well!


----------



## kim_mac

Suzie said:


> Kim_mac, your pictures and collection are just stunning.
> 
> Wow, if that is the small the medium must be huge, I think the small suits you perfectly and it matches your other pieces so well.



thank you so much, suzie.  i just love your 20 motif turquoise and ring!


----------



## kim_mac

kimber418 said:


> Kim~ Your cosmos is beautiful.  It looks gorgeous on you.   I just love that 2 butterfly ring.
> I tried it on in Dallas a few years ago and kick myself for not purchasing it then!
> 
> My favorite piece of VCA is probably my 20 motif turquoise right now.  HOWEVER!  Very shortly it will be the pave frivole earrings.   They are next on my list.........My first diamond VCA!
> 
> Your photos are simply VCA heaven!  Thank you for sharing with us!



thank you for the nice compliments.  the 2 butterfly ring is my second favorite piece.  LOVE 20 motif turquoise.  i kick myself for not purchasing a 20 motif yg mop!  i guess we're all kicking ourselves about something  at least the diamond pieces haven't gone up as much as alhambra.  

the pave earrings are so nice.  goes perfectly day to night.


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  It looks great with your Frivole pieces as well!



thank you!  i know you also love sparkly pendants with your gorgeous magic pave pendant!


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> I read the Hera interview as well ,fabulous .
> I always enjoy reading Kats blog ,she does some great interviews and always looks so lovely in all her shots .



Oh thank you, you are so kind  Are you getting anything before the UK increase? 



kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?




Amazing and so beautiful!! Congrats on finding your favorite piece!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?


Congrats Kim Mac ,all your pieces are really beautiful !!! You wear them so well .
You must be so excited to have  your favorite piece !!
Your frilled pink cardigan wouldn't happen to be from Anne Fontaine ?
It looks just like one I have in white.


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> Oh thank you, you are so kind  Are you getting anything before the UK increase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing and so beautiful!! Congrats on finding your favorite piece!


You are most welcome Kat 
I am actually going to London today so will PM you later.


----------



## modestine

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?





Suzie said:


> Kim_mac, your pictures and collection are just stunning.
> 
> Wow, if that is the small the medium must be huge, I think the small suits you perfectly and it matches your other pieces so well.



Congratulations Kim_Mac- everything is absolutely stunning! And Suzie- you took the words right out of my mouth! I'm new to VCA, but that's not small at all! It's gorgeous and I think beyond perfect for casual wear. I wish my everyday casual was so beautiful


----------



## Samia

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?



Stunning! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## burberryprncess

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?



Stunning!


----------



## burberryprncess

Pssst......I have a question for you gals.  

I've been wearing my 10 motif MOP, 10 motif onyx, combination of the two to create a funky 20 motif look, and/or Magic Mop almost daily.  Anyway, my question is, do you gals get negative comments from wearing VCA pieces?  My collection is far from extravagant; yet I get comments from colleagues or people who know VCA prices, such as:

1) "You paid this for that? Why!?" 

2) "You know you can get a nice diamond for this." 

3) "Is that........?  I was going to get one until I saw the price."  

4) "Do you know onyx and MOP are abundant and very inexpensive?"  

5) "I wouldn't buy it."  

6) "I understand celebrities wear them, but you are not a celebrity."  


Ok, fine and enuf said.  I'm always happy wearing my clovers despite these comments and nothing will stop me from wearing them.


----------



## Samia

burberryprncess said:


> 1) "You paid this for that? Why!?"
> 
> 2) "You know you can get a nice diamond for this."
> 
> 3) "Is that........?  I was going to get one until I saw the price."
> 
> 4) "Do you know onyx and MOP are abundant and very inexpensive?"
> 
> 5) "I wouldn't buy it."
> 
> 6) "I understand celebrities wear them, but you are not a celebrity."
> 
> 
> Ok, fine and enuf said.  I'm always happy wearing my clovers despite these comments and nothing will stop me from wearing them.



Wear it! I think they are beautiful and if you can afford and rock them why not!


----------



## burberryprncess

Samia said:


> Wear it! I think they are beautiful and if you can afford and rock them why not!



I do wear them with a smile on my face, which kills those who are questioning their worth.


----------



## *jennifer*

*kim_mac*, the small cosmos looks perfect on you. it could easily transition from day to night, and look chic. so lovely! this is on my list too... for the far future though!


----------



## Ascella

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?


Very lovely combinations!


----------



## elleestbelle

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant. a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover. also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually. i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring. the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece. i'm so happy to finally have it. do you have a favorite VCA piece?


 
congrats on your new cosmos!  your pics are simply stunning!


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> After checking on couple more rings in store last Friday, I think I'm 70% sure I would get the Lucky Alhambra btf ring
> 
> Anyway, I called the boutique in the Palazzo, they still have the turq version, available in size 53!! It's too big for me, too bad  If you're interested, grab it before it's gone
> 
> Now I'm debating between the TE+MOP and the MOP+grey MOP. I only tried on the TE in store... what do you think? Any thoughts?


 

FYI my order for the MOP+grey ring  was canceled due to VCA retiring this ring. If you want it get it now while there are some in stock.


----------



## peppers90

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?



I am loving these pics *kim mac*.  You are looking so lovely with all
your sparklers!!  I especially like the cosmos with your butterfly ring; excellent choice on the size- the small suits you perfect . Thanks for sharing and wear in
the best of health!


----------



## peppers90

Oh,  and I have to say my favorite pieces (of my own)are magic dangle earrings,
btf Socrate ring, and turq 20!  Hey,  I like most all of them


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant. a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover. also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually. i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring. the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece. i'm so happy to finally have it. do you have a favorite VCA piece?


 
Gorgeous! The cosmos looks so perfect on you and goes so well with your frivole pieces. The butterly BTF ring is gorgeous as well. You have an amazing collection!


----------



## beachy10

Kim mac all of your pieces are TDF! Enjoy!


----------



## kim_mac

I'll take two said:


> Congrats Kim Mac ,all your pieces are really beautiful !!! You wear them so well .
> You must be so excited to have  your favorite piece !!
> Your frilled pink cardigan wouldn't happen to be from Anne Fontaine ?
> It looks just like one I have in white.



Thank you!  The cosmos is my favorite - in my heart I've always loved the design and could never get it out of my mind!  Yes, the pink cardigan is Anne Fontaine!  I have it also in hot pink and black.  I don't wear it enough because it is tight and body conscious.  Do you wear yours often?  I just love the ruffles and that it's machine washable!  



modestine said:


> Congratulations Kim_Mac- everything is absolutely stunning! And Suzie- you took the words right out of my mouth! I'm new to VCA, but that's not small at all! It's gorgeous and I think beyond perfect for casual wear. I wish my everyday casual was so beautiful



Glad you think it's not "small".  I agree that it works well for casual wear.  This morning I'm wearing with a James Perse T and J Brand jeans.  I'm sure your everyday casual is beautiful too!  



Samia said:


> Stunning! Looks amazing on you!



Thank you!



burberryprncess said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!



*jennifer* said:


> *kim_mac*, the small cosmos looks perfect on you. it could easily transition from day to night, and look chic. so lovely! this is on my list too... for the far future though!



Oh, you will love it.  It's so light and comfortable.  I hardly know it's there!  I have to keep checking mirrors and my rear-view mirror when driving to enjoy it!  



Ascella said:


> Very lovely combinations!



Thank you!



elleestbelle said:


> congrats on your new cosmos!  your pics are simply stunning!



Thank you!



peppers90 said:


> I am loving these pics *kim mac*.  You are looking so lovely with all
> your sparklers!!  I especially like the cosmos with your butterfly ring; excellent choice on the size- the small suits you perfect . Thanks for sharing and wear in
> the best of health!



Yes, the Cosmos and Butterfly ring combo is my favorite too.  Thank you for reassuring me on the size.  My greedy angel on my shoulder sometimes tells me to exchange for the medium haha!  I love your favorites, and you wear them so well!  



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous! The cosmos looks so perfect on you and goes so well with your frivole pieces. The butterly BTF ring is gorgeous as well. You have an amazing collection!



Thank you!  I'm glad the Cosmos works with the Frivole because I don't think I can get Cosmos earclips for a long time!



beachy10 said:


> Kim mac all of your pieces are TDF! Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## kim_mac

kat99 said:


> Oh thank you, you are so kind  Are you getting anything before the UK increase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing and so beautiful!! Congrats on finding your favorite piece!



Hi Kat, I don't know why the multi-quote missed yours.  Thank you for the compliment.  It means a lot coming from you because I read your blog almost daily and love your style!  I also love the combo of fashion, travel, food, and you are hilarious in your self-deprecation!


----------



## jayjay77

*kim_mac *-- wow! just love all your vca! My favorite is the Cosmos pendant with the two butterfly ring and diamond studs!! You wear everything beautifully and pink is a fantastic color on you


----------



## MTML

Wow  fabulous modeling pictures!! 

You look really great with your new cosmos pendant (and all others of course)!  What a great collection you have there! 

Do I have a favorite piece?  For now, it's the two butterfly ring, but need to do a lot of savings 

Congrats again! 



kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant.  a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover.  also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually.  i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring.  the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece.  i'm so happy to finally have it.  do you have a favorite VCA piece?


----------



## MTML

I say wear whatever makes you happy.  

I don't own a VCA piece yet (still a newbie here), but I sometimes get similar comments on my Hermes bags.  I understand some people may not appreciate brand name items as much as others, afterall, it's a personal choice.  I would take whatever comments with a smile, knowing that I would much rather owning a VCA (that I really adore) than 10 bargain pieces that I dont have much feeling for.  I wouldn't worry too much about those comments.




burberryprncess said:


> Pssst......I have a question for you gals.
> 
> I've been wearing my 10 motif MOP, 10 motif onyx, combination of the two to create a funky 20 motif look, and/or Magic Mop almost daily.  Anyway, my question is, do you gals get negative comments from wearing VCA pieces?  My collection is far from extravagant; yet I get comments from colleagues or people who know VCA prices, such as:
> 
> 1) "You paid this for that? Why!?"
> 
> 2) "You know you can get a nice diamond for this."
> 
> 3) "Is that........?  I was going to get one until I saw the price."
> 
> 4) "Do you know onyx and MOP are abundant and very inexpensive?"
> 
> 5) "I wouldn't buy it."
> 
> 6) "I understand celebrities wear them, but you are not a celebrity."
> 
> 
> Ok, fine and enuf said.  I'm always happy wearing my clovers despite these comments and nothing will stop me from wearing them.


----------



## MTML

Really? Wow, thanks for the information!  My SA was trying to see if she can place a SO for me, I still haven't heard back, it's been couple days already.  Maybe they're trying to cancel the order as well.

London Jewelers - they have the Turq+MOP in size 53; TE+MOP in size 50, I didn't ask for MOP+grey MOP at that time, but it's worth a try.




beachy10 said:


> FYI my order for the MOP+grey ring  was canceled due to VCA retiring this ring. If you want it get it now while there are some in stock.


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> Really? Wow, thanks for the information! My SA was trying to see if she can place a SO for me, I still haven't heard back, it's been couple days already. Maybe they're trying to cancel the order as well.
> 
> London Jewelers - they have the Turq+MOP in size 53; TE+MOP in size 50, I didn't ask for MOP+grey MOP at that time, but it's worth a try.


 
I know SF NM has the TE+MOP, can't remember the size though. I guess it was meant to be. I have to pay my taxes anyway so it worked out my ring was canceled. Hope you find one you like and one that fits!


----------



## l.karljohan

Hi All,

Im planning to get my first VCA piece. I like the alhambra collection and prefer something simple with one Clover motif. Would you recommend a necklace or a bracelet as my first piece? Also, which color?

Thank you.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

l.karljohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im planning to get my first VCA piece. I like the alhambra collection and prefer something simple with one Clover motif. Would you recommend a necklace or a bracelet as my first piece? Also, which color?
> 
> Thank you.



hi there! I'm saving up for my first piece soon as well! I'm thinking necklace because it is more noticeable and cute with a top...There is a "Turquiose shortage" but I recommend turquoise of MOP as your first since they are both super pretty colors...Its just my opinion..maybe own bias


----------



## l.karljohan

l.karljohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im planning to get my first VCA piece. I like the alhambra collection and prefer something simple with one Clover motif. Would you recommend a necklace or a bracelet as my first piece? Also, which color?
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry i forgot to mention the two pieces. 

Im looking at either the sweet alhambra clover OR vintage alhambra clover necklace. Both in yellow gold with mother of pearl. 

Please advice


----------



## l.karljohan

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> hi there! I'm saving up for my first piece soon as well! I'm thinking necklace because it is more noticeable and cute with a top...There is a "Turquiose shortage" but I recommend turquoise of MOP as your first since they are both super pretty colors...Its just my opinion..maybe own bias



Hey thanks for your opinion. Yup i was thinking of necklace as it is more noticeable as well, considering bracelet also because i want to create a stack with my current bracelets. 

Im considering MOP, but the turquoise option is nice as well. VCA clover alhambra in turquoise is a great combination. But which is more classic? turquoise in white gold or MOP in yellow gold? or do they have turquoise in yellow gold?

Thanks again!


----------



## tbbbjb

MTML said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, thanks for the information!  My SA was trying to see if she can place a SO for me, I still haven'ting heard back, it's been couple days already.  Maybe they're trying to cancel the order as well.
> 
> London Jewelers - they have the Turq+MOP in size 53; TE+MOP in size 50, I didn't ask for MOP+grey MOP at that time, but it's worth a try.



The Naples VCA has a mop + grey mop ring in a 51.  Ask for Carly and tell her I refered you


----------



## tbbbjb

l.karljohan said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for your opinion. Yup i was thinking of necklace as it is more noticeable as well, considering bracelet also because i want to create a stack with my current bracelets.
> 
> Im considering MOP, but the turquoise option is nice as well. VCA clover alhambra in turquoise is a great combination. But which is more classic? turquoise in white gold or MOP in yellow gold? or do they have turquoise in yellow gold?
> 
> Thanks again!



Yes, the turquoise comes in yg as well, if you can find it (because of the current scarcity).


----------



## tbbbjb

l.karljohan said:
			
		

> Hey thanks for your opinion. Yup i was thinking of necklace as it is more noticeable as well, considering bracelet also because i want to create a stack with my current bracelets.
> 
> Im considering MOP, but the turquoise option is nice as well. VCA clover alhambra in turquoise is a great combination. But which is more classic? turquoise in white gold or MOP in yellow gold? or do they have turquoise in yellow gold?
> 
> Thanks again!



Mop is more classic VCA in my opinion.


----------



## tbbbjb

l.karljohan said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Im planning to get my first VCA piece. I like the alhambra collection and prefer  msomething simple with one Clover motif. Would you recommend a necklace or a bracelet as my first piece? Also, which color?
> 
> Thank you.



I would recommend a vintage Alhambra rnecklace in either plain gold, mop, or onyx.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

l.karljohan said:


> Hey thanks for your opinion. Yup i was thinking of necklace as it is more noticeable as well, considering bracelet also because i want to create a stack with my current bracelets.
> 
> Im considering MOP, but the turquoise option is nice as well. VCA clover alhambra in turquoise is a great combination. But which is more classic? turquoise in white gold or MOP in yellow gold? or do they have turquoise in yellow gold?
> 
> Thanks again!



I'm not sure I'm still a newbie as well...If i recall I've seen turquoise in WG and YG...as well as MOP in YG and WG..I think MOP is the most classic...I'm saving for the sweet alhambra in MOP because i think the MOP looks super pretty and has pretty undertones.It is also good to layer with other necklaces like maybe a DBTY.


----------



## kim_mac

most classic is vintage alhambra pendant mop - either yg or wg.  i prefer in yg.  very pretty.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

l.karljohan said:


> Sorry i forgot to mention the two pieces.
> 
> Im looking at either the sweet alhambra clover OR vintage alhambra clover necklace. Both in yellow gold with mother of pearl.
> 
> Please advice


 
Definitely try them on before buying. The sweet is really tiny and looks best on a child or layered with another piece. The vintage was actually too small for me, so I went with the modern, which was a bit more substantial. I'm also not a big person (5'4, 110lbs). As for color, MOP with yellow gold is classic and matches everything.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

burberryprncess said:


> I do wear them with a smile on my face, which kills those who are questioning their worth.


 
I have one co-worker who always asks me if its real and how much I paid. It's like she forgot that she asked a week ago. VCA is not ostentatius and very wearable, so enjoy and screw them!


----------



## MTML

I see, hopefully you'll find a new love in VCA soon, which should be really easy 



beachy10 said:


> I know SF NM has the TE+MOP, can't remember the size though. I guess it was meant to be. I have to pay my taxes anyway so it worked out my ring was canceled. Hope you find one you like and one that fits!


----------



## MTML

If you're looking for something classic, I would say vintage MOP in YG or WG necklace, this seems to be the most popular Alhambra item because it's so casual and wearable.  You can also layer with another sweet Alhambra in the future if you choose to add more to your collection.  I'm thinking of the sweet turq butterfly or the cornelian heart. 



l.karljohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im planning to get my first VCA piece. I like the alhambra collection and prefer something simple with one Clover motif. Would you recommend a necklace or a bracelet as my first piece? Also, which color?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## MTML

Thanks tbbbjb for thinking of me   I'm actually a size 49... 



tbbbjb said:


> The Naples VCA has a mop + grey mop ring in a 51.  Ask for Carly and tell her I refered you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh Kim, it's PERFECT.
I especially love how beautiful your new cosmos pendant looks with your pave frivole pieces.




kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant. a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover. also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually. i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring. the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece. i'm so happy to finally have it. do you have a favorite VCA piece?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So glad to hear that you are enjoying that turquoise 20 motif!
The pave frivole earrings are to die for...love them 



kimber418 said:


> Kim~ Your cosmos is beautiful. It looks gorgeous on you. I just love that 2 butterfly ring.
> I tried it on in Dallas a few years ago and kick myself for not purchasing it then!
> 
> My favorite piece of VCA is probably my 20 motif turquoise right now. HOWEVER! Very shortly it will be the pave frivole earrings. They are next on my list.........My first diamond VCA!
> 
> Your photos are simply VCA heaven! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Right now my favorite VCA pieces are the gold frivole multi station necklace and the large frivole earrings.  I wore both today 





kim_mac said:


> here are action pics of my new small cosmos pendant. a part of me still loves the medium size but i love the small too because it's pretty and doesn't have the stem so it looks more like a flower than a clover. also, this is a pendant i want to wear casually. i love how it looks with my frivole earrings and 2 butterfly ring. the cosmos is my favorite VCA piece. i'm so happy to finally have it. do you have a favorite VCA piece?


----------



## texasbrooke

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Right now my favorite VCA pieces are the gold frivole multi station necklace and the large frivole earrings.  I wore both today



Can you post pics!  I am getting necklace (it is getting lengthened now!!)  and trying to decide if earrings would be too much for me to pull off!!!  Never seen them together on anyone or even been able to try them on together myself because each boutique I go to has either only the necklace or only the earrings in stock!   Do you wear the earrings with your Alhambra too? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

thanks jayjay, MTML and texasgirliegirl ~ you're all so sweet!  i love hearing what everyone's favorite pieces are.  you just know in your heart!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats, texasbrooke on the yg station frivole necklace.  it's such a special piece!  i think it would look gorgeous with the matching earrings!


----------



## kimber418

I have you to thank for my Turquoise TGG!!!!  I do love it and I and so happy you told me about it.  I get so many compliments on it.  You have been a very bad influence on me and I thank you for it !  My husband is in charge of the Frivole pave earrings...... 
I am trying to be patient.






texasgirliegirl said:


> So glad to hear that you are enjoying that turquoise 20 motif!
> The pave frivole earrings are to die for...love them


----------



## kat99

kim_mac said:


> Hi Kat, I don't know why the multi-quote missed yours.  Thank you for the compliment.  It means a lot coming from you because I read your blog almost daily and love your style!  I also love the combo of fashion, travel, food, and you are hilarious in your self-deprecation!



omg thank you! You made my day 


I am loving all the eye candy in this thread!


----------



## princessLIL

Hi Ladies, I just got MOP yg ear clips and vintage MOP YG pendant but I m not loving the pieces I m thinking for exchanging it for frivole earrings. My lifestyle is very casual and I rarely get dressed up, being a mommy Eventually I would get the frivole necklace too. Do u think frivole small earrings casual enough for everyday? Please give you input, thx


----------



## beachy10

princessLIL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just got MOP yg ear clips and vintage MOP YG pendant but I m not loving the pieces I m thinking for exchanging it for frivole earrings. My lifestyle is very casual and I rarely get dressed up, being a mommy Eventually I would get the frivole necklace too. Do u think frivole small earrings casual enough for everyday? Please give you input, thx


 
I think either are great choices but think MOP vintage is a little more casual.


----------



## kim_mac

princessLIL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just got MOP yg ear clips and vintage MOP YG pendant but I m not loving the pieces I m thinking for exchanging it for frivole earrings. My lifestyle is very casual and I rarely get dressed up, being a mommy Eventually I would get the frivole necklace too. Do u think frivole small earrings casual enough for everyday? Please give you input, thx



definitely exchange for something else if you're not loving the pieces.  frivole earrings are great for everyday, comfortable but might not be as comfortable as simple studs.  i think the frivole pendant would be a great choice.  are you thinking wg, yg or pave for the frivole line?


----------



## MTML

I agree with *beachy10* that MOP appears to be more casual IMO, but if you like the frivole line more, you should go for it.



princessLIL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just got MOP yg ear clips and vintage MOP YG pendant but I m not loving the pieces I m thinking for exchanging it for frivole earrings. My lifestyle is very casual and I rarely get dressed up, being a mommy Eventually I would get the frivole necklace too. Do u think frivole small earrings casual enough for everyday? Please give you input, thx


----------



## princessLIL

thanks for your input Ladies.. I m thinking YG frivole earrings in small. Hubby doesn't like mop ear clips on me. May be I should just do YG ear clips.


----------



## princessLIL

does anyone have ear clips (vintage) in yg or wg set in pave? can u post a pic, thx! What would be more versatile(dress up or down) the frivole small YG earrings or  vintage ear clips YG Pave?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

There are photos of my necklace posted somewhere in this thread....
If you PM me, I can email you a photo of me wearing it.

I actually do wear the frivole earrings with the alhambra necklaces..this was my original intent.  I bought the large pair because I laready have the vintage yg pair and the small frivole is the same size.  Also, the large frivole look great by themselves while I felt that (on me) the small got sort of lost....  



texasbrooke said:


> Can you post pics! I am getting necklace (it is getting lengthened now!!) and trying to decide if earrings would be too much for me to pull off!!! Never seen them together on anyone or even been able to try them on together myself because each boutique I go to has either only the necklace or only the earrings in stock! Do you wear the earrings with your Alhambra too? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Absolutely fine for every day.
I wear mine all the time and I have the large pair, so the small pair is even more subtle....





princessLIL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just got MOP yg ear clips and vintage MOP YG pendant but I m not loving the pieces I m thinking for exchanging it for frivole earrings. My lifestyle is very casual and I rarely get dressed up, being a mommy Eventually I would get the frivole necklace too. Do u think frivole small earrings casual enough for everyday? Please give you input, thx


----------



## hermes_fan

tbbbjb said:


> I would recommend a vintage Alhambra rnecklace in either plain gold, mop, or onyx.


i second that -- it also depends on your skin color.  I'm very fair and started out with all MOP with YG but now that I've started buying the onyx i think it "pops" more.  You need to try them on....


----------



## Junkenpo

I've come to my senses...  lol.  a 20 motif is out of my range at the moment, and the H farandole currently satisfies my craving for a long necklace.  What I am debating though is whether to get 2 more sweets (turquoise butterfly & mop clover) or a 5 motif in yg/onyx. 

Opinions?


----------



## burberryprncess

Junkenpo said:


> I've come to my senses...  lol.  a 20 motif is out of my range at the moment, and the H farandole currently satisfies my craving for a long necklace.  What I am debating though is whether to get 2 more sweets (turquoise butterfly & mop clover) or a 5 motif in yg/onyx.
> 
> Opinions?



What about a 10 motif onyx?  This way you can always buy another 10 motif onyx in the future to create a 20 motif.  If the 10 motif is still out of reach fund wise, then I think the 5 motif onyx bracelet is just as gorgeous.


----------



## tbbbjb

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have it straight from my Paris boutique that France is having a 10% price increase starting tomorrow, 4/1/12.  Sorry, Ladies!


----------



## oystar

My action shot of Une Journee a Paris ring...  Thanks to ALLinTHEbag for her enabling.


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have it straight from my Paris boutique that France is having a 10% price increase starting tomorrow, 4/1/12.  Sorry, Ladies!


Wow bad news !!  Thanks for the info 

My store manager was only expecting 5 or 6% in the UK.
Think I might give him a call.


----------



## I'll take two

oystar said:


> My action shot of Une Journee a Paris ring...  Thanks to ALLinTHEbag for her enabling.


Lovely it is a really nice ring !
Glad you managed to track one down.


----------



## oystar

Thanks, *I'll take two.* Felt really lucky that my local boutique managed to track down one for me despite it being out of production 


I'll take two said:


> Lovely it is a really nice ring !
> Glad you managed to track one down.


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> I've come to my senses...  lol.  a 20 motif is out of my range at the moment, and the H farandole currently satisfies my craving for a long necklace.  What I am debating though is whether to get 2 more sweets (turquoise butterfly & mop clover) or a 5 motif in yg/onyx.
> 
> Opinions?


5 motif yg onyx i'm so in love with this combination! junkenpo you have the carnelian sweet right?


----------



## burberryprncess

oystar said:


> My action shot of Une Journee a Paris ring...  Thanks to ALLinTHEbag for her enabling.



Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## princessLIL

after much contemplating i got the yg vintage ear clips! the mop wasn't for me! i m in love with my new earringshope i ll love them 20 years from now


----------



## princessLIL

question for you ladies.. DO u wear your YG Vintage ear clips with your Love bracelet(s)?
Can u post a picture, thank u


----------



## I'll take two

princessLIL said:


> after much contemplating i got the yg vintage ear clips! the mop wasn't for me! i m in love with my new earringshope i ll love them 20 years from now


Congrats ,I am sure you will still love them in 20 years time.


----------



## Junkenpo

burberryprncess said:


> What about a 10 motif onyx?  This way you can always buy another 10 motif onyx in the future to create a 20 motif.  If the 10 motif is still out of reach fund wise, then I think the 5 motif onyx bracelet is just as gorgeous.





Candice0985 said:


> 5 motif yg onyx i'm so in love with this combination! junkenpo you have the carnelian sweet right?




I was thinking about the 10 motif, because "what if", right? But when I really think about it, I know I'd never wear it... I just don't wear short necklaces unless it's just a thin chain and small pendant.  I'd hate to spend that money and have it just sit in the box till later. 

I do have a carnelian heart in the sweet and a mop butterfly... which is why I'm thinking of getting the other 2 just to round out my collection & i think they'd look all great together... but it's not that much more from the 2 sweets to a 5 motif, so I was thinking why not a 5 motif?  yg/onyx is my favorite combo.

And then I think why not all of them? lol But then, that's not that much more to a 10 motif... which I'd never wear, but would get me half way to the 20 motif.  

I think too much. lol   then that takes me back to sweets or 5 motif... and the craziness starts again.


----------



## pond23

oystar said:


> My action shot of Une Journee a Paris ring...  Thanks to ALLinTHEbag for her enabling.



^ I LOVE that ring! It is totally my style! I wish I could see this in person at the boutique.

There is a white gold Frivole pendant necklace at AFF:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_frivole_necklace

Most of my necklaces are in yellow gold, and now I am starting to get a hankering for white gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

texasbrooke said:


> Can you post pics!  I am getting necklace (it is getting lengthened now!!)  and trying to decide if earrings would be too much for me to pull off!!!  Never seen them together on anyone or even been able to try them on together myself because each boutique I go to has either only the necklace or only the earrings in stock!   Do you wear the earrings with your Alhambra too? Thanks!!!!!



Just sent you a photo
In wear my earrings with the vintage Alhambra, the frivole necklace and also just by themselves.
I find the frivole earrings (both sizes) very wearable..special.
They look like flowers!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

princessLIL said:


> Hi Ladies, I just got MOP yg ear clips and vintage MOP YG pendant but I m not loving the pieces I m thinking for exchanging it for frivole earrings. My lifestyle is very casual and I rarely get dressed up, being a mommy Eventually I would get the frivole necklace too. Do u think frivole small earrings casual enough for everyday? Please give you input, thx



Absolutely!!
They are so lovely, too....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

princessLIL said:


> question for you ladies.. DO u wear your YG Vintage ear clips with your Love bracelet(s)?
> Can u post a picture, thank u



ANYTHING goes with a love bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Juat my opinion of course but i think that the onyx is more enduring than a couple of sweets.
I never thought i would wear these ten motifs and bought everything in sets of two's (so i could wear them as a twenty and later divide among my daughters).
Well, I wear these ten motifs all the time! Crazy!
Today I am wearing the mop......
You really love onyx...hold out for what you really want.




UOTE=Junkenpo;21467478]I was thinking about the 10 motif, because "what if", right? But when I really think about it, I know I'd never wear it... I just don't wear short necklaces unless it's just a thin chain and small pendant.  I'd hate to spend that money and have it just sit in the box till later. 

I do have a carnelian heart in the sweet and a mop butterfly... which is why I'm thinking of getting the other 2 just to round out my collection & i think they'd look all great together... but it's not that much more from the 2 sweets to a 5 motif, so I was thinking why not a 5 motif?  yg/onyx is my favorite combo.

And then I think why not all of them? lol But then, that's not that much more to a 10 motif... which I'd never wear, but would get me half way to the 20 motif.  

I think too much. lol   then that takes me back to sweets or 5 motif... and the craziness starts again. [/QUOTE]


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone have the frivole earrings without the clip backings, ones with regular pieced backings? I hate how I can see the gold from the clips when I try on the frivole. I heard you can order them without the normal clip back but wondered how they sit on the ears without that additional support.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone have the frivole earrings without the clip backings, ones with regular pieced backings? I hate how I can see the gold from the clips when I try on the frivole. I heard you can order them without the normal clip back but wondered how they sit on the ears without that additional support.



Hi Beachy,
Are you referring to the small size? I don't see the backs when I wear mine (large).....


----------



## burberryprncess

Why not use an extender with the 10 motif so you can wear it longer?  I wear 10 motif with a 7 inch or even longer extender so that the clover do not touch the back of my neck.....I hate having anything touch the back of my neck other than the chain.  Personally I'm all for the 10 motif because, like I said earlier, you can always buy another matching 10 motif to wear together with the 10 motif to make a 20 motif if price is the issue at the moment.  This way you get what you want and not suffer from buyer's remorse since your ultimate is the 20 motif.  The extender does not necessarily have to be VCA, in fact I use a generic brand extender with my 10 motif.  If I feel funky, I connect my 10 motif onyx with my 10 motif MOP in combination with my extender to make a nice long necklace.  




Junkenpo said:


> I was thinking about the 10 motif, because "what if", right? But when I really think about it, I know I'd never wear it... I just don't wear short necklaces unless it's just a thin chain and small pendant.  I'd hate to spend that money and have it just sit in the box till later.
> 
> I do have a carnelian heart in the sweet and a mop butterfly... which is why I'm thinking of getting the other 2 just to round out my collection & i think they'd look all great together... but it's not that much more from the 2 sweets to a 5 motif, so I was thinking why not a 5 motif?  yg/onyx is my favorite combo.
> 
> And then I think why not all of them? lol But then, that's not that much more to a 10 motif... which I'd never wear, but would get me half way to the 20 motif.
> 
> I think too much. lol   then that takes me back to sweets or 5 motif... and the craziness starts again.


----------



## burberryprncess

I agree.  Hold out for what you really want.  





texasgirliegirl said:


> Juat my opinion of course but i think that the onyx is more enduring than a couple of sweets.
> I never thought i would wear these ten motifs and bought everything in sets of two's (so i could wear them as a twenty and later divide among my daughters).
> Well, I wear these ten motifs all the time! Crazy!
> Today I am wearing the mop......
> You really love onyx...hold out for what you really want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=Junkenpo;21467478]I was thinking about the 10 motif, because "what if", right? But when I really think about it, I know I'd never wear it... I just don't wear short necklaces unless it's just a thin chain and small pendant.  I'd hate to spend that money and have it just sit in the box till later.
> 
> I do have a carnelian heart in the sweet and a mop butterfly... which is why I'm thinking of getting the other 2 just to round out my collection & i think they'd look all great together... but it's not that much more from the 2 sweets to a 5 motif, so I was thinking why not a 5 motif?  yg/onyx is my favorite combo.
> 
> And then I think why not all of them? lol But then, that's not that much more to a 10 motif... which I'd never wear, but would get me half way to the 20 motif.
> 
> I think too much. lol   then that takes me back to sweets or 5 motif... and the craziness starts again.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Beachy,
> Are you referring to the small size? I don't see the backs when I wear mine (large).....


 
Yes the small ones. I tried on the frivole pave and could see the backings on the bottom. I asked my SA at Betteridge and she said they could order with different backs but wondered if that would affect the way they sit on the ear in a bad way. Don't want them to droop or anything. Just wasn't sure if anyone had them with different backs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh, I see. I would not want to see the backs, either.
Please let us know what you find out. The pave frivole are so special.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> Yes the small ones. I tried on the frivole pave and could see the backings on the bottom. I asked my SA at Betteridge and she said they could order with different backs but wondered if that would affect the way they sit on the ear in a bad way. Don't want them to droop or anything. Just wasn't sure if anyone had them with different backs.



I have the pave --in fact i have several pairs of VCA earrings-- and what you can see is the gold "bar" that comes from the back of the earring that the folding back attaches to.  this is standard and the most secure type of back.  one thing to keep in mind is that everyones ears are different.  how are your pierced holes centered--do you have thick or thin lobes?, are your ears are folded back tightly or do they stand out a bit?--etc Not suggesting you buy something you dont like but I guarantee from some angle everyone can see a little metal from the back


----------



## Florasun

Hermesaholic said:


> I have the pave --in fact i have several pairs of VCA earrings-- and what you can see is the gold "bar" that comes from the back of the earring that the folding back attaches to.  this is standard and the most secure type of back.  one thing to keep in mind is that everyones ears are different.  how are your pierced holes centered--do you have thick or thin lobes?, are your ears are folded back tightly or do they stand out a bit?--etc Not suggesting you buy something you dont like but I guarantee from some angle everyone can see a little metal from the back



I have the pave earclips and the metal doesn't bother me. You can try to move it around a little bit and cover it with your hair, although the angle of the posts makes it somewhat difficult.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Juat my opinion of course but i think that the onyx is more enduring than a couple of sweets.
> I never thought i would wear these ten motifs and bought everything in sets of two's (so i could wear them as a twenty and later divide among my daughters).
> Well, I wear these ten motifs all the time! Crazy!
> Today I am wearing the mop......
> You really love onyx...hold out for what you really want.



I agree with TGG - the onyx is a keeper. This will be a classic piece that you can wear for years to come. Although the sweets are cute, I don't know if they will stand the test of time.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> I have the pave earclips and the metal doesn't bother me. You can try to move it around a little bit and cover it with your hair, although the angle of the posts makes it somewhat difficult.



I agree.  I do know that with one pair of earclips because they were originally clip -- the metal was not visible because the earring sat much high up on the lobe.  when VCA converted them to posts at my request they hung lower (my preference) and there is a bit of metal that shows from the back. however most earrings are the same.  I have an antique pair of post back earring with large push on gold backs.  from the right angle you can see the back protrude from behind my ear.


----------



## peppers90

Florasun said:


> I agree with TGG - the onyx is a keeper. This will be a classic piece that you can wear for years to come. Although the sweets are cute, I don't know if they will stand the test of time.



I also agree with you, *Flora.*  The onyx IRL is really stunning and a versatile piece.


----------



## l.karljohan

tbbbjb said:


> I would recommend a vintage Alhambra rnecklace in either plain gold, mop, or onyx.



Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

oystar said:


> My action shot of Une Journee a Paris ring...  Thanks to ALLinTHEbag for her enabling.



I LOVE it on that finger. Sadly, my fingers are larger and I had to go with my right ring finger. Looks amazing! Do you find yourself spinning it all the time.   Looks phenomenal on you!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*Kim_mac*, the pendant looks incredible on you! All of your pieces are TDF beautiful!


----------



## beachy10

Here are my two goodies from NM with triple points- Frivole pave pendant and btf ring. 

I was originally going to get the pave frivole earrings because I didn't think this ring would fit. It only fits my wedding finger and I can't order it since it's being discontinued. Does it look funny on my wedding finger? BTW I am not married so I don't wear a ring on this finger anyway. I mean no one will think I am married with this ring, right?

Now I am wondering if I should have gotten the earrings afterall? The pendant is lovely and probably the most wearable. But for the same price as the earrings I can get both of these pieces. Ugh decisions....


----------



## I'll take two

beachy10 said:


> Here are my two goodies from NM with triple points- Frivole pave pendant and btf ring.
> 
> I was originally going to get the pave frivole earrings because I didn't think this ring would fit. It only fits my wedding finger and I can't order it since it's being discontinued. Does it look funny on my wedding finger? BTW I am not married so I don't wear a ring on this finger anyway. I mean no one will think I am married with this ring, right?
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should have gotten the earrings afterall? The pendant is lovely and probably the most wearable. But for the same price as the earrings I can get both of these pieces. Ugh decisions....


The frivole pendant and BTF ring look beautiful on you congrats.
If you are concerned about wearing the ring on your wedding finger ,would you be able to have it stretched just a little so it fits on your right hand ring finger.
If not the earrings would make an equally good choice .


----------



## MTML

Congrat on your new purchase!!  You finally found one that fits, it looks great on you. I don't think people will mistaken it as a wedding or e-ring, but if you are worried, you should exchange for the earrings. 

The pendant looks ready nice too!




			
				beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here are my two goodies from NM with triple points- Frivole pave pendant and btf ring.
> 
> I was originally going to get the pave frivole earrings because I didn't think this ring would fit. It only fits my wedding finger and I can't order it since it's being discontinued. Does it look funny on my wedding finger? BTW I am not married so I don't wear a ring on this finger anyway. I mean no one will think I am married with this ring, right?
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should have gotten the earrings afterall? The pendant is lovely and probably the most wearable. But for the same price as the earrings I can get both of these pieces. Ugh decisions....


----------



## MTML

Btw, I've been getting mixed messages about whether this btf ring can be resized, my local NM SA said that it can, if the size diff is not too big. 




			
				beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here are my two goodies from NM with triple points- Frivole pave pendant and btf ring.
> 
> I was originally going to get the pave frivole earrings because I didn't think this ring would fit. It only fits my wedding finger and I can't order it since it's being discontinued. Does it look funny on my wedding finger? BTW I am not married so I don't wear a ring on this finger anyway. I mean no one will think I am married with this ring, right?
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should have gotten the earrings afterall? The pendant is lovely and probably the most wearable. But for the same price as the earrings I can get both of these pieces. Ugh decisions....


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh my Lord... just asked VCA for a valuation on my lotus earrings and they've gone up from $12,400 (when I bought them like a year ago if that?) to $16,200!!! 

Wow. So glad I got them and "only" paid $12K! :0


----------



## surfergirljen

Beachy I love those two pieces!! I wouldn't trade them for the earrings but it's such a personal thing I know!

How much is the pendant? The ring is gorgeous ... I agree you could totally have it stretched a smidge for your right hand one day if you need to but also agree it doesn't look like a wedding ring at all, no.  

They are both beautiful!!!


----------



## I'll take two

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my Lord... just asked VCA for a valuation on my lotus earrings and they've gone up from $12,400 (when I bought them like a year ago if that?) to $16,200!!!
> 
> Wow. So glad I got them and "only" paid $12K! :0


Yes and I have a feeling they will be going up even more
The UK had a price increase on 1st April


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> Btw, I've been getting mixed messages about whether this btf ring can be resized, my local NM SA said that it can, if the size diff is not too big.


 
One SA told me they can size it 1 size up or down another said no. I talked to a non-VCA jeweler and he said they could shave the sides down but would not advise cutting the ring in half as it would compromise the integrity/strength of the ring. If I had it sized I would go to my local jeweler as I liked his idea. I would prefer to wear in on my index or middle finger but would probably require them sizing up about 2 sizes.
For now I am ok with it on the wedding finger. I also tried on the TE with MOP and really liked that one too (I previously didn't like it). That one fit my index finger.


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> Beachy I love those two pieces!! I wouldn't trade them for the earrings but it's such a personal thing I know!
> 
> How much is the pendant? The ring is gorgeous ... I agree you could totally have it stretched a smidge for your right hand one day if you need to but also agree it doesn't look like a wedding ring at all, no.
> 
> They are both beautiful!!!


 
Thanks! The pendant is 8700.


----------



## MTML

Sounds like you had it figured out  Give it a try and see if you like it on the ring finger, I personally like the idea of wearing it in the middle finger more, but u pull it off nicely with the ring finger also. 

I also like TE, but my fave is still the turq, still trying to find one oversea, and hope that I will be able to do so before the price increase. 




			
				beachy10 said:
			
		

> One SA told me they can size it 1 size up or down another said no. I talked to a non-VCA jeweler and he said they could shave the sides down but would not advise cutting the ring in half as it would compromise the integrity/strength of the ring. If I had it sized I would go to my local jeweler as I liked his idea. I would prefer to wear in on my index or middle finger but would probably require them sizing up about 2 sizes.
> For now I am ok with it on the wedding finger. I also tried on the TE with MOP and really liked that one too (I previously didn't like it). That one fit my index finger.


----------



## MTML

Does anyone know when prices will increase in the US?


----------



## kim_mac

beachy10, my SA told me that my btf ring could be stretched a bit or pushed together a bit to size up or down.  i think the pendant and ring look really beautiful on you.   it's up to you whether you want to exchange for the earclips.  i have the earclips and they are great - dressed up or down.  the pendant you could wear everyday for sure.  hard decision!


----------



## beachy10

MTML said:


> Does anyone know when prices will increase in the US?


 
My SA said hinted 1 month after Cartier's increase which is what happened last increase. I am guessing Cartier this month, VCA next month.


----------



## bigheart

beachy those pieces look great, congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> Here are my two goodies from NM with triple points- Frivole pave pendant and btf ring.
> 
> I was originally going to get the pave frivole earrings because I didn't think this ring would fit. It only fits my wedding finger and I can't order it since it's being discontinued. Does it look funny on my wedding finger? BTW I am not married so I don't wear a ring on this finger anyway. I mean no one will think I am married with this ring, right?
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should have gotten the earrings afterall? The pendant is lovely and probably the most wearable. But for the same price as the earrings I can get both of these pieces. Ugh decisions....


 
They look great on you!  Congrats!  I think the pendant and ring are probably more wearable every day than the earrings, but it depends on your personal style and existing collection.


----------



## texasbrooke

When was/is NM triple points?  My sa has been holding onto a couple pieces for me since last week to be rung on April 11 for double points!


----------



## diana

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here are my two goodies from NM with triple points- Frivole pave pendant and btf ring.
> 
> I was originally going to get the pave frivole earrings because I didn't think this ring would fit. It only fits my wedding finger and I can't order it since it's being discontinued. Does it look funny on my wedding finger? BTW I am not married so I don't wear a ring on this finger anyway. I mean no one will think I am married with this ring, right?
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should have gotten the earrings afterall? The pendant is lovely and probably the most wearable. But for the same price as the earrings I can get both of these pieces. Ugh decisions....



I love the pave frivole, it looks great on you!  Is the NM triple points still going on?  I am tempted to get something before the price increase.


----------



## sbelle

texasbrooke said:


> When was/is NM triple points?  My sa has been holding onto a couple pieces for me since last week to be rung on April 11 for double points!



I just got a flier that says 

"Thursday- Sunday, April 12- 15 earn 10 points for virtually every dollar spent when you use your Neiman Marcus credit card in stores and online.  Earn fifteen points for virtually every dollar spent in fine apparel, jewelry, the ladies' shoe salon and the fur salon."


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> When was/is NM triple points? My sa has been holding onto a couple pieces for me since last week to be rung on April 11 for double points!


 
Yes, April 11th to I think the 15th? I was told it was triple points. I'll have to get confirmation now. They let me take the items home but I haven't been charged yet.


----------



## beachy10

Here is what I found when I logged in to Incircle:

Thursday, April 12- Sunday, April 15 
Shop all departments during the April InCircle Event in any Neiman Marcus store or Neiman Marcus online, using your NM or BG credit card, and earn FOUR points for virtually every dollar spent! (President's Circle Members will receive TEN points per dollar.) When shopping Fine Apparel, Designer Jewelry, Precious Jewelry, Ladies Shoe Salon, and Furs you will receive SIX points for virtually every dollar spent.* (President's Circle Members will receive FIFTEEN points per dollar.)


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Yes, April 11th to I think the 15th? I was told it was triple points. I'll have to get confirmation now. They let me take the items home but I haven't been charged yet.



Yes, I checked the NM website in circle section. 6 points per dollar spent in fine jewelry (15 points of your are presidents level, which sadly, I am not). Still, I'm going to earn a lot of points!  Woo hoo!


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Here is what I found when I logged in to Incircle:
> 
> Thursday, April 12- Sunday, April 15
> Shop all departments during the April InCircle Event in any Neiman Marcus store or Neiman Marcus online, using your NM or BG credit card, and earn FOUR points for virtually every dollar spent! (President's Circle Members will receive TEN points per dollar.) When shopping Fine Apparel, Designer Jewelry, Precious Jewelry, Ladies Shoe Salon, and Furs you will receive SIX points for virtually every dollar spent.* (President's Circle Members will receive FIFTEEN points per dollar.)



Our posts crossed!


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> Yes, I checked the NM website in circle section. 6 points per dollar spent in fine jewelry (15 points of your are presidents level, which sadly, I am not). Still, I'm going to earn a lot of points! Woo hoo!


 
What are you getting?


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> What are you getting?



Frivole station necklace in gold and either frivole earrings or turquoise/wg pendant. Leaning toward earrings but waiting to see shade of turquoise she gets in and will take a look!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful pieces, Beachy.
If you enjoy rings and pendants..these are keepers!


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> Frivole station necklace in gold and either frivole earrings or turquoise/wg pendant. Leaning toward earrings but waiting to see shade of turquoise she gets in and will take a look!



Ooohhh, sounds lovely!


----------



## birkingirl

beachy10 said:


> Here is what I found when I logged in to Incircle:
> 
> Thursday, April 12- Sunday, April 15
> Shop all departments during the April InCircle Event in any Neiman Marcus store or Neiman Marcus online, using your NM or BG credit card, and earn FOUR points for virtually every dollar spent! (President's Circle Members will receive TEN points per dollar.) When shopping Fine Apparel, Designer Jewelry, Precious Jewelry, Ladies Shoe Salon, and Furs you will receive SIX points for virtually every dollar spent.* (President's Circle Members will receive FIFTEEN points per dollar.)



Are we sure that VCA is not excluded? Thanks.


----------



## pond23

birkingirl said:


> Are we sure that VCA is not excluded? Thanks.



^ Yes, VCA has no say when it comes to InCircle points. They only have a say when it comes to store promotional events.


----------



## tbbbjb

Does anyone know what a size 49 and a size 50 converts to in American sizing?  I am looking to get a BTF ring and any sizing advice would help as I will have to special order it.


----------



## pond23

tbbbjb said:


> Does anyone know what a size 49 and a size 50 converts to in American sizing?  I am looking to get a BTF ring and any sizing advice would help as I will have to special order it.



^ Approx. US 5 - 5.25.


----------



## Junkenpo

What are Incircle points at NM good for ?


----------



## pond23

Junkenpo said:


> What are Incircle points at NM good for ?



Nowadays the InCircle points are converted into NM gift cards.

Before, they used to have different redemption gifts (e.g. gift cards, beauty baskets, trips, airline miles).


----------



## sbelle

birkingirl said:


> Are we sure that VCA is not excluded? Thanks.





pond23 said:


> ^ Yes, VCA has no say when it comes to InCircle points. They only have a say when it comes to store promotional events.



*pond23* is right!  I buy most of my VCA from NM so I have a lot of experience!  VCA used to be included in the tiered gift card events (as was Chanel) but Chanel pulled out a couple of years ago and VCA followed shortly thereafter .  Those were the good old days. 

You can still earn InCircle points on VCA/ Chanel when you use your NM credit card.  Triple points makes it quite nice!!


----------



## misssoph

I'll take two said:


> Yes and I have a feeling they will be going up even more
> The UK had a price increase on 1st April



I was wondering if any of the UK ladies know how large the UK price rise was and if it applied to all lines equally?
Cheers


----------



## peppers90

Turquoise alert--  super turq earrings with YG at Boca store!
PM me if need SA info-


----------



## peppers90

*beachy* great purchases!! You got your btf ring- whoopee!  You have
great hands btw!!  I wear mine on the same finger but on right hand.  I dont 
think it looks like a wedding ring.  I can also wear mine on my middle finger if I
use a little lotion to slide it on.  Maybe try that?  I can wear my Socrate ring
on both fingers too.....


----------



## beachy10

peppers90 said:


> *beachy* great purchases!! You got your btf ring- whoopee! You have
> great hands btw!! I wear mine on the same finger but on right hand. I dont
> think it looks like a wedding ring. I can also wear mine on my middle finger if I
> use a little lotion to slide it on. Maybe try that? I can wear my Socrate ring
> on both fingers too.....


 
Thanks Peppers. I was able to get it on my right finger with a little lotion! I find if you twist it to the side it goes on much better. I have the same thing with my frivole ring. I can wear it on my index and middle finger depending on the weather.


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> Thanks Peppers. I was able to get it on my right finger with a little lotion! I find if you twist it to the side it goes on much better. I have the same thing with my frivole ring. I can wear it on my index and middle finger depending on the weather.



Perfect!!  Although with your hands it would look great on any finger!   Be prepared, that ring is really a conversation piece (in a good way).  You will get all kinds of comments on it   Enjoy!!


----------



## Junkenpo

After much thought (and I appreciate all the advice that came my way, it really helped me to clarify what I really want) I think I've made up my mind. As much as I'd love to have a 20 motif, it's just not in the cards this year and I don't think I'd be happy enough with a 10 motif to justify the cost now and then have to wait for the other half of the necklace. 

The thought of the price increases pushing the 20 motif completely out of range for me does make me cringe, but I don't wear necklaces often enough and my day-to-day work outfit doesn't quite sync up with an alhambra 10 or 20 motif. A single motif would probably be best for me, but right now I want to spend money on jewelry I can see without looking in mirror. 

So...  I love bracelets and I love my sweets and I love the onyx/yg.  I'm going to pick up a 5 motif bracelet and see if I can have it sized down for my wrist, and I'm also going to get the 2 sweets because I keep coming back to them.  Hopefully I'll be back here to post some modeling picks soon and I think having the 5 motif bracelet will either satisfy my need for yg/onyx or inspire me to save more creatively for the 20 motif. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Junkenpo

pond23 said:


> Nowadays the InCircle points are converted into NM gift cards.
> 
> Before, they used to have different redemption gifts (e.g. gift cards, beauty baskets, trips, airline miles).



Ahh... thanks! probably a good thing I don't live so near a NM.


----------



## burberryprncess

beachy10 said:


> Here is what I found when I logged in to Incircle:
> 
> Thursday, April 12- Sunday, April 15
> Shop all departments during the April InCircle Event in any Neiman Marcus store or Neiman Marcus online, using your NM or BG credit card, and earn FOUR points for virtually every dollar spent! (President's Circle Members will receive TEN points per dollar.) When shopping Fine Apparel, Designer Jewelry, Precious Jewelry, Ladies Shoe Salon, and Furs you will receive SIX points for virtually every dollar spent.* (President's Circle Members will receive FIFTEEN points per dollar.)



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## burberryprncess

Junkenpo said:


> After much thought (and I appreciate all the advice that came my way, it really helped me to clarify what I really want) I think I've made up my mind. As much as I'd love to have a 20 motif, it's just not in the cards this year and I don't think I'd be happy enough with a 10 motif to justify the cost now and then have to wait for the other half of the necklace.
> 
> The thought of the price increases pushing the 20 motif completely out of range for me does make me cringe, but I don't wear necklaces often enough and my day-to-day work outfit doesn't quite sync up with an alhambra 10 or 20 motif. A single motif would probably be best for me, but right now I want to spend money on jewelry I can see without looking in mirror.
> 
> So...  I love bracelets and I love my sweets and I love the onyx/yg.  I'm going to pick up a 5 motif bracelet and see if I can have it sized down for my wrist, and I'm also going to get the 2 sweets because I keep coming back to them.  Hopefully I'll be back here to post some modeling picks soon and I think having the 5 motif bracelet will either satisfy my need for yg/onyx or inspire me to save more creatively for the 20 motif.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I think having the 5 motif yg onyx will inspire you to eventually get the 20 motif.  I have the 10 and thinking about getting another 10.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> After much thought (and I appreciate all the advice that came my way, it really helped me to clarify what I really want) I think I've made up my mind. As much as I'd love to have a 20 motif, it's just not in the cards this year and I don't think I'd be happy enough with a 10 motif to justify the cost now and then have to wait for the other half of the necklace.
> 
> The thought of the price increases pushing the 20 motif completely out of range for me does make me cringe, but I don't wear necklaces often enough and my day-to-day work outfit doesn't quite sync up with an alhambra 10 or 20 motif. A single motif would probably be best for me, but right now I want to spend money on jewelry I can see without looking in mirror.
> 
> So...  I love bracelets and I love my sweets and I love the onyx/yg.  I'm going to pick up a 5 motif bracelet and see if I can have it sized down for my wrist, and I'm also going to get the 2 sweets because I keep coming back to them.  Hopefully I'll be back here to post some modeling picks soon and I think having the 5 motif bracelet will either satisfy my need for yg/onyx or inspire me to save more creatively for the 20 motif.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I applaud you for getting what you love irregardless of trends because if you love it, you will always love it and if it is just a trend for you than it will have been money wasted.  Also, when you get your bracelet sized make sure to get and keep the extra links because you will be 1/4 of the way to your 20 motif and will need those links later on and you can believe that VCA or your local jeweler will charge you for them.  JMHO.


----------



## Samia

I will be picking up my first Sweet bracelet soon and I need a little help, which one to get?
I am not a huge fan of yellow gold, all my jewelry is WG and some RG.


----------



## kim_mac

samia, how about wg with turquoise butterfly or rg with carnelian heart?  both so cute!


----------



## Samia

kim_mac said:
			
		

> samia, how about wg with turquoise butterfly or rg with carnelian heart?  both so cute!



Any IRL pics? 

Maybe I should just go and try them on to see which one I like best.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

RG with carnelian.



Samia said:


> I will be picking up my first Sweet bracelet soon and I need a little help, which one to get?
> I am not a huge fan of yellow gold, all my jewelry is WG and some RG.


----------



## Junkenpo

Samia said:


> Any IRL pics?
> 
> Maybe I should just go and try them on to see which one I like best.



Trying them on is the best part of trying to decide.   While you're waiting, here's a link to some pics of my rg carnelian heart  in another thread.


----------



## kim_mac

love those pics of your sweet, junkenpo!


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Trying them on is the best part of trying to decide.   While you're waiting, here's a link to some pics of my rg carnelian heart  in another thread.



Thanks! I love your pics and the bracelets look amazing together, more difficult to choose one ;p


----------



## surfergirljen

beachy10 said:


> Thanks! The pendant is 8700.



Interesting - almost exactly (actually I think exactly!) what my Cartier Orchid pendant is... I thought someone here had said that the VCA was much bigger/more expensive. Maybe they were referring to the cosmos? 

Anyway it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That sounds right.
For some reason I remember feeling suprised that the cosmos was so much more expensive than the Frivole...
I am on a ban right now, but I wish that somebody would buy something new and post it...LOL.
I would especially love to see the flower lace earrings.....



surfergirljen said:


> Interesting - almost exactly (actually I think exactly!) what my Cartier Orchid pendant is... I thought someone here had said that the VCA was much bigger/more expensive. Maybe they were referring to the cosmos?
> 
> Anyway it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## peppers90

Yes,  let's see some pics!  I'm on a ban too . Maybe the NM
Points will tempt some members!  I know it has tempted me----


----------



## veroliz

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


Hi! I'm new here! this is my first post... Your TE is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## kat99

I totally agree with the sentiment on being banned yet wanting to see lovely things! I'd like to add my request for snowflake items please, lol!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody heard when the new limited edition vintage Alhambra pieces will arrive??
I thought they were supposed to be available in April.....

How does snakewood with pink gold sound???


----------



## etoupebirkin

pond23 said:


> ^ Yes, VCA has no say when it comes to InCircle points. They only have a say when it comes to store promotional events.



In the last promotion, it was a gift card with purchase, i.e. $1,500 gift card for $10K purchase. That promo had specific exclusions for Van Cleef and Chanel. 

This time its points only and I just memo'ed a 20 motif pink gold necklace. It's really pretty.

Now I am swimming to Ban Island.


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> In the last promotion, it was a gift card with purchase, i.e. $1,500 gift card for $10K purchase. That promo had specific exclusions for Van Cleef and Chanel.
> 
> This time its points only and I just memo'ed a 20 motif pink gold necklace. It's really pretty.
> 
> Now I am swimming to Ban Island.


Pink gold 20 motif sounds divine


----------



## pond23

etoupebirkin said:


> In the last promotion, it was a gift card with purchase, i.e. $1,500 gift card for $10K purchase. That promo had specific exclusions for Van Cleef and Chanel.
> 
> This time its points only and I just memo'ed *a 20 motif pink gold necklace. It's really pretty.*
> 
> Now I am swimming to Ban Island.



^ I die! That must be stunning!


----------



## Junkenpo

I would love to see pics of that it sounds divine!


----------



## Bethc

YG/MOP bracelet on Ann's - $3,300

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/haute_stuff/vintage_mother_of_pearl_alhambra_bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

Trying to narrow down my bracelet craving before all these price increase (again!?!?)

Between the YG and WG MOP Alhambra 5 motif, which do you prefer more? and Why??


Between YG and RG Antique Alhambra 5 motif... which do you prefer more?



THEN from the two you have selected which one do you prefer the most?
(I have tan/olive skin)

thanks!


----------



## I'll take two

LVoeletters said:


> Trying to narrow down my bracelet craving before all these price increase (again!?!?)
> 
> Between the YG and WG MOP Alhambra 5 motif, which do you prefer more? and Why??
> 
> 
> Between YG and RG Antique Alhambra 5 motif... which do you prefer more?
> 
> 
> 
> THEN from the two you have selected which one do you prefer the most?
> (I have tan/olive skin)
> 
> thanks!


I prefer the white gold and rose gold but only because I have a lot of white gold jewellery ,which I do think rose gold still works with.
Yellow gold is of course equally beautiful so it is really just down to personal choice,I don't think you can go wrong with any of your choices.
Lots of ladies like and wear a real mix of gold colours .


----------



## LVoeletters

I'll take two said:


> I prefer the white gold and rose gold but only because I have a lot of white gold jewellery ,which I do think rose gold still works with.
> Yellow gold is of course equally beautiful so it is really just down to personal choice,I don't think you can go wrong with any of your choices.
> Lots of ladies like and wear a real mix of gold colours .



all of my jewelry is actually WG, but lately I've been craving a lapis and yellow gold pendant from tiffanys as well as  the yellow gold butterfly from VCA, so idk what to pick! Originally I was gung ho about the RG, but now I'm not so sure! The only thing I don't like about VCA white gold is I don't want people who don't know thebrand to mistaken it for silver..


----------



## I'll take two

LVoeletters said:


> all of my jewelry is actually WG, but lately I've been craving a lapis and yellow gold pendant from tiffanys as well as  the yellow gold butterfly from VCA, so idk what to pick! Originally I was gung ho about the RG, but now I'm not so sure! The only thing I don't like about VCA white gold is I don't want people who don't know thebrand to mistaken it for silver..


I think we all crave something a different from time to time which is why I am thinking about the rose gold at the moment.
I think if I see some cool modelling shots that will be it ,so I probably should try and avert my gaze at the moment.LOL
Iunderstand what you are saying about white gold and silver but I still love white gold regardless
In fact I have some special order VCA white gold pieces being made at the moment that some people might think are fake but I will still be happy to wear them .


----------



## MTML

Just like you, I'm a WG person too, but I started to like VCA's YG creations.  I would choose a YG MOP if you worried about people could potentially mistaken WG for silver, yet the MOP still gives the "white" appeal, does it make sense?






			
				LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Trying to narrow down my bracelet craving before all these price increase (again!?!?)
> 
> Between the YG and WG MOP Alhambra 5 motif, which do you prefer more? and Why??
> 
> Between YG and RG Antique Alhambra 5 motif... which do you prefer more?
> 
> THEN from the two you have selected which one do you prefer the most?
> (I have tan/olive skin)
> 
> thanks!


----------



## MTML

My mom managed to find the Lucky Alhambra btf ring in turq  + MOP (exactly my size) for me in Paris~   I can't wait to see it~

My SA also located the same ring in size 50 (after my mom made the purchase), if you would like to buy it, please PM me


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mop set in yg.
It is a very classic combination that will go with everything and pop with your tanned skin.
To me, the mop set in yg looks a lot richer than set in wg.....


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mop set in yg.
> It is a very classic combination that will go with everything and pop with your tanned skin.
> To me, the mop set in yg looks a lot richer than set in wg.....


i agree with that!


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> Between the YG and WG MOP Alhambra 5 motif, which do you prefer more? and Why??
> 
> Between YG and RG Antique Alhambra 5 motif... which do you prefer more?
> 
> THEN from the two you have selected which one do you prefer the most?
> (I have tan/olive skin)
> 
> thanks!



When I think of yg & wg, to me yg is warmer... reminds me of the sun and summer days.  WG is cooler, the moon and starlit nights.

I prefer the yg mop for this reason.  Between the yg & rg, I still prefer the yg, bc for me, the rg is too close to my own skin tone... not enough oomph. RG gives me a softer, more feminine feeling. 

Between all of these, I'd still have to go with the yg mop as its classic vca and can be dressed up or down depending on the outfit. 



That said.. I put in my order for the yg/onyx 5 motif bracelet!  So happy... I won't get it right away as it has to be resized, but I feel good about the purchase.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> That sounds right.
> For some reason I remember feeling suprised that the cosmos was so much more expensive than the Frivole...
> I am on a ban right now, but I wish that somebody would buy something new and post it...LOL.
> I would especially love to see the flower lace earrings.....




I am hoping to see a pair of flower lace earrings at VCA tomorrow!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> When I think of yg & wg, to me yg is warmer... reminds me of the sun and summer days.  WG is cooler, the moon and starlit nights.
> 
> I prefer the yg mop for this reason.  Between the yg & rg, I still prefer the yg, bc for me, the rg is too close to my own skin tone... not enough oomph. RG gives me a softer, more feminine feeling.
> 
> Between all of these, I'd still have to go with the yg mop as its classic vca and can be dressed up or down depending on the outfit.
> 
> That said.. I put in my order for the yg/onyx 5 motif bracelet!  So happy... I won't get it right away as it has to be resized, but I feel good about the purchase.



I tried on the yG mop and the solid yg... I have to say I was more attracted visually to the yellow gold, but literally everyone in the store and the friends I sent pictures too all said they only like mop on me! So idk what to do  but they also did say that the white gold mop bracelet suited my Michele caber soo nicely like it was designed for it


----------



## LVoeletters

I keep thinking like the solid yg would work best bcuz I could wear it with the schulberger lapis egg necklace and when I can the Tiffany bee necklace, and that it could also go with some nice big tanzanite ring or or a yellow diamond ring, but everyone loves the yg and mop against my skin


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I keep thinking like the solid yg would work best bcuz I could wear it with the schulberger lapis egg necklace and when I can the Tiffany bee necklace, and that it could also go with some nice big tanzanite ring or or a yellow diamond ring, but everyone loves the yg and mop against my skin


I think you need to try the mop and all YG bracelets again and decide without asking anyone which one you like best. you need to love your purchase! I often do not ask my friends their opinion because we have very different tastes!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

From Yoogi's Closet, Carnelian Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Necklace 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22170...elian-vintage-alhambra-20-motif-necklace.aspx

Sorry if this was already posted.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I am hoping to see a pair of flower lace earrings at VCA tomorrow!!



Oh goodness!!!  Are you thinking of buying these?!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> I tried on the yG mop and the solid yg... I have to say I was more attracted visually to the yellow gold, but literally everyone in the store and the friends I sent pictures too all said they only like mop on me! So idk what to do  but they also did say that the white gold mop bracelet suited my Michele caber soo nicely like it was designed for it



You just need to forget being nervous about making a mistake and get what you like best. Everybody is going to have an opinion.....there is no bad choice because everything is so beautiful!!
Trust yourself.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness!!!  Are you thinking of buying these?!!!



No---not thinking about buying.  I would have a very hard time talking DH into those earrings!  This is as close to owning them as I'll get-- trying them on.


----------



## I'll take two

HermesNewbie said:


> From Yoogi's Closet, Carnelian Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Necklace
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22170...elian-vintage-alhambra-20-motif-necklace.aspx
> 
> Sorry if this was already posted.


That necklace is just stunning . I am sure it will sell quickly


----------



## Bethc

I'll take two said:
			
		

> That necklace is just stunning . I am sure it will sell quickly



It's gone., did you get it??


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> It's gone., did you get it??


No , but I am not at all surprised it has sold so quickly !!


----------



## Bethc

I hope it went to someone here!


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> I hope it went to someone here!


Yes that would be good, we should find out in a few days  !!


----------



## sjunky13

Junkenpo said:


> When I think of yg & wg, to me yg is warmer... reminds me of the sun and summer days. WG is cooler, the moon and starlit nights.
> 
> I prefer the yg mop for this reason. Between the yg & rg, I still prefer the yg, bc for me, the rg is too close to my own skin tone... not enough oomph. RG gives me a softer, more feminine feeling.
> 
> Between all of these, I'd still have to go with the yg mop as its classic vca and can be dressed up or down depending on the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> That said.. I put in my order for the yg/onyx 5 motif bracelet! So happy... I won't get it right away as it has to be resized, but I feel good about the purchase.


 

You will love this piece! 
I agree with this post.


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> all of my jewelry is actually WG, but lately I've been craving a lapis and yellow gold pendant from tiffanys as well as the yellow gold butterfly from VCA, so idk what to pick! Originally I was gung ho about the RG, but now I'm not so sure! The only thing I don't like about VCA white gold is I don't want people who don't know thebrand to mistaken it for silver..


 

If you are tan WG and YG will both look good. I am very fair skinned and like YG on myself. 
I think you should get the MOP/YG as your first bracelet. it goes with every jewelry piece and year round. 
ALso if you do like WG, the stones set in WG are gorgeous. I would love to have a WG stack as well. But if you are starting to get into YG, def get the mop. It is a nice starting piece.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness!!!  Are you thinking of buying these?!!!



Tried the small flower lace earrings on today and if they didn't cost as much as a car I would have bought them on the spot.  *tgg*--I see why you love them so much!!

Also tried on the Cosmos and super yellow gold vintage alhambra pave earrings.  I had the SA take pics that I will post when I am back home.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh, Sbelle!!!!  I can totally relate!!!
The flower lace earrings are so unexpected and beautiful and I had the exact same hesitation to buy them for the very same reason!  I feel they are fun, yet classically elegant.
Please do post photos....




sbelle said:


> Tried the small flower lace earrings on today and if they didn't cost as much as a car I would have bought them on the spot. *tgg*--I see why you love them so much!!
> 
> Also tried on the Cosmos and super yellow gold vintage alhambra pave earrings. I had the SA take pics that I will post when I am back home.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Already????
Wow..that was really fast!
Such a gorgeous color for Summer...(and Fall, Winter and Spring....)





Bethc said:


> It's gone., did you get it??


----------



## pond23

HermesNewbie said:


> From Yoogi's Closet, Carnelian Vintage Alhambra 20 Motif Necklace
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22170...elian-vintage-alhambra-20-motif-necklace.aspx
> 
> Sorry if this was already posted.



^ That's a beauty! Whoever bought it is a lucky gal!


----------



## kim_mac

eagerly anticipating your photos with the earrings, sbelle!


----------



## Machick333

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Here it is
> 
> Too big?  Honestly I dont think I can part with it while getting sized.



LOVE IT! do you mind me asking how much? im just getting into VCA and this is what i have my eye on as my first peice


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Machick333 said:
			
		

> LOVE IT! do you mind me asking how much? im just getting into VCA and this is what i have my eye on as my first peice



I bought it for $3700


----------



## sbelle

I was in Connecticut yesterday and stopped by the Betteridge store there.  I have always wanted to see it.  Sadly it was closed for Easter Monday!!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:
			
		

> I was in Connecticut yesterday and stopped by the Betteridge store there.  I have always wanted to see it.  Sadly it was closed for Easter Monday!!



I believe they are only open Tuesday through Saturday, so it had nothing to do with Easter.  Just fyi.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How disappointing!!





sbelle said:


> I was in Connecticut yesterday and stopped by the Betteridge store there.  I have always wanted to see it.  Sadly it was closed for Easter Monday!!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> I believe they are only open Tuesday through Saturday, so it had nothing to do with Easter.  Just fyi.



Good to know so next time I'm in the area I don't make the same mistake!





texasgirliegirl said:


> How disappointing!!


I thought so, but the friend I was with thought that it was really better that it was closed.  I had already done quite a bit of damage before we got there ( no VCA) .  I am really wondering how I am going to explain this wave of purchases to DH .


----------



## kim_mac

what kind of damage, sbelle?  anything good???


----------



## Candice0985

sbelle said:


> Good to know so next time I'm in the area I don't make the same mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so, but the friend I was with thought that it was really better that it was closed.  I had already done quite a bit of damage before we got there ( no VCA) .  I am really wondering how I am going to explain this wave of purchases to DH .


oooh sbelle feel free to share with us your wave of purchases


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:


> oooh sbelle feel free to share with us your wave of purchases



I second that!  Pretty please!!


----------



## ShyShy

Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on. 

Now I have to decide if I want the frivole pave earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring or get the socrate 3 motif earrings to match this ring for my next purchase... At current I am more smitten with the socrate earrings, but somehow they seem more dressy compared to the frivole earrings... the rings however are the complete opposite. The socrate ring is so much more wearable compared to my frivole one... Maybe I need both haha. Every time I step into VCA, I feel so giddy with all the eye candy. I am now also in love with a watch that they have...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So pretty!!!!

QUOTE=ShyShy;21558520]Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on. 

Now I have to decide if I want the frivole pave earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring or get the socrate 3 motif earrings to match this ring for my next purchase... At current I am more smitten with the socrate earrings, but somehow they seem more dressy compared to the frivole earrings... the rings however are the complete opposite. The socrate ring is so much more wearable compared to my frivole one... Maybe I need both haha. Every time I step into VCA, I feel so giddy with all the eye candy. I am now also in love with a watch that they have... [/QUOTE]


----------



## kim_mac

congrats, shy shy!!!  also sounds like you're in big trouble with future purchases!  it's hard to say which earrings will be next.  enjoy your lovely ring for now, and your answer will come to you!  i love how our vca wishlists continue to grow.


----------



## dolphingirl

This is beyond gorgeous! A big congrat!


----------



## I'll take two

ShyShy said:


> Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want the frivole pave earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring or get the socrate 3 motif earrings to match this ring for my next purchase... At current I am more smitten with the socrate earrings, but somehow they seem more dressy compared to the frivole earrings... the rings however are the complete opposite. The socrate ring is so much more wearable compared to my frivole one... Maybe I need both haha. Every time I step into VCA, I feel so giddy with all the eye candy. I am now also in love with a watch that they have...


Congrats, Such a pretty ring and the matching earrings


----------



## kimber418

ShyShy~Your new ring is gorgeous!  I would love to see it on your finger!  Enjoy it!


----------



## sbelle

kim_mac said:


> what kind of damage, sbelle?  anything good???





Candice0985 said:


> oooh sbelle feel free to share with us your wave of purchases





tbbbjb said:


> I second that!  Pretty please!!



You talked me into it!  It isn't VCA, so I won't post it here.  Let me work on some pictures and I'll start a new thread very soon and I'll post the link here!


----------



## sbelle

ShyShy said:


> Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on.



Gorgeous!  I see why your heart went to the land of no return!  

I had my white gold frivole earrings on this weekend when I went into a Chanel boutique and the SA noticed them.  She told me her daughter had that ring and how drop dead gorgeous it was.  I hadn't ever seen the ring, so I wasn't sure what it looked like until now.  The SA was right -- drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## sbelle

kim_mac said:


> what kind of damage, sbelle?  anything good???





Candice0985 said:


> oooh sbelle feel free to share with us your wave of purchases





tbbbjb said:


> I second that!  Pretty please!!





sbelle said:


> You talked me into it!  It isn't VCA, so I won't post it here.  Let me work on some pictures and I'll start a new thread very soon and I'll post the link here!




Ok....I've got one of the pieces posted.  I'm working on the other one!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/shhhh-dont-tell-dh-743703.html


----------



## Ascella

ShyShy said:


> Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want the frivole pave earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring or get the socrate 3 motif earrings to match this ring for my next purchase... At current I am more smitten with the socrate earrings, but somehow they seem more dressy compared to the frivole earrings... the rings however are the complete opposite. The socrate ring is so much more wearable compared to my frivole one... Maybe I need both haha. Every time I step into VCA, I feel so giddy with all the eye candy. I am now also in love with a watch that they have...


This is my favorite ring, wish I can get it sometime in the far future. Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## cookiejar

is it cheaper to buy VCA in Europe(paris)?


----------



## Bethc

ShyShy said:
			
		

> Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want the frivole pave earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring or get the socrate 3 motif earrings to match this ring for my next purchase... At current I am more smitten with the socrate earrings, but somehow they seem more dressy compared to the frivole earrings... the rings however are the complete opposite. The socrate ring is so much more wearable compared to my frivole one... Maybe I need both haha. Every time I step into VCA, I feel so giddy with all the eye candy. I am now also in love with a watch that they have...



So pretty!  I love them both!!


----------



## dialv

Love your ring ShyShy. Can we have an action shot please!!!


----------



## ryu_chan

shyshy - absolutely beautiful ring!  I have the frivole single flower ring and the socrate btf ring. I love them both.

As for the earring, I would say the frivole. You can absolutely rock them with the socrate ring. I think they are much more versatile than the socrate. You can wear them with anything.


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks texasgirliegirl, kim_mac, dolphingirl, i'll take two, kimber418, sbelle, ascella, bethc, dial & ryu_chan! 

It is indeed a never ending love affair with my ever growing wish list kim_mac!   

Ryu_chan, thank you so much for your thoughtful suggestion. I am seriously considering what you say... I did think the frivole pave earrings would be more wearable as they were more like fancier versions of diamond studs.  The socrate design however, makes the earrings drop from the earlobes... like an evening piece. The SAs kept on saying the socrate is a better investment in the long run, plus I was head over heels with the socrate btf ring... perhaps they were trying to sell me the more expensive piece of the two...


----------



## ryu_chan

ShyShy said:


> Ryu_chan, thank you so much for your thoughtful suggestion. I am seriously considering what you say... I did think the frivole pave earrings would be more wearable as they were more like fancier versions of diamond studs.  The socrate design however, makes the earrings drop from the earlobes... like an evening piece. The SAs kept on saying the socrate is a better investment in the long run, plus I was head over heels with the socrate btf ring... perhaps they were trying to sell me the more expensive piece of the two...


I know exactly what you are going thru. For me, it was a decision between the socrate, the lotus, and the frivole. I thought that having a matching ring and earrings would be very chic, but the socrate just was not as wearable, a little too dressy for me.  ended up with the lotus, but even now, I wonder if the frivole would jave been a better choice because they are more versatile. So my answer to this dilema is to save for the cosmos down the road


----------



## Junkenpo

So I spoke with my SA today and was told that the wait on resizing my bracelet is probably 4-6 weeks. In the meantime, i've got my sweets on their way to me to tide me over. I should get those next week.


----------



## pond23

The new Neiman Marcus NM The Book catalog has some great VCA pics.


----------



## tbbbjb

pond23 said:
			
		

> The new Neiman Marcus NM The Book catalog has some great VCA pics.



Oh, when did you receive it?  Something to look forward to!  What pieces did they have, ie anything new?


----------



## pond23

tbbbjb said:


> Oh, when did you receive it?  Something to look forward to!  What pieces did they have, ie anything new?



^ I received it one or two days ago. They had a lot of pics of the Perlee line - rings especially, pendant, bracelets. They also had a gorgeous watch (Feerie I think?). It's a good issue - beautiful ads and content.


----------



## sbelle

Junkenpo said:


> So I spoke with my SA today and was told that the wait on resizing my bracelet is probably 4-6 weeks.* In the meantime, i've got my sweets on their way to me to tide me over. I should get those next week.*



Yay!  Can't wait to see your sweets!


----------



## ashton

My first reveal post. WG vintage ear clips... So happy about them. 

With my favorite bear : )


----------



## MTML

ashton said:


> My first reveal post. WG vintage ear clips... So happy about them.
> 
> With my favorite bear : )



Nice ear clips (I have it on my list too, still debating between WG and YG) and very cute pic with the bear, congrats


----------



## I'll take two

ashton said:


> My first reveal post. WG vintage ear clips... So happy about them.
> 
> With my favorite bear : )


Congrats ,they are very pretty on you and your bear !!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on your ear clips.  they look great on you!  probably won't be your only vca piece if you keep visiting this thread


----------



## peppers90

ShyShy said:


> Just came back from a rather short overseas trip and managed to get a ring I have been drooling over since I first fell in love with VCA. I thought I was going to buy a pair of frivole pave earrings but because they made a special effort to get my size in for me, I heart just went to the land of no return when I put it on.
> 
> Now I have to decide if I want the frivole pave earrings to match my frivole btf pave ring or get the socrate 3 motif earrings to match this ring for my next purchase... At current I am more smitten with the socrate earrings, but somehow they seem more dressy compared to the frivole earrings... the rings however are the complete opposite. The socrate ring is so much more wearable compared to my frivole one... Maybe I need both haha. Every time I step into VCA, I feel so giddy with all the eye candy. I am now also in love with a watch that they have...




 Congrats on your Socrate ring* shyshy!*  I wore mine today, fabulous piece and very unique, you will get lots of wear from it!


----------



## babielovah

Hi Ladies! I have a dilemma here. I was thinking to buy turquoise pendant with gold $3150, but I'm thinking if I should buy MOP 5 motif bracelet $3700 instead? Which is only $550 difference. I have a mop pendant already btw. Any suggestion?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

babielovah said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I have a dilemma here. I was thinking to buy turquoise pendant with gold $3150, but I'm thinking if I should buy MOP 5 motif bracelet $3700 instead? Which is only $550 difference. I have a mop pendant already btw. Any suggestion?



Bracelet!  I love my YG and I also have a mop pendant but I wouldn't pay that much for a single motif pendant now that I own a bracelet. But if u are a necklace gal, go for it. I'd love a turquoise pendant


----------



## darkangel07760

babielovah said:


> Hi Ladies! I have a dilemma here. I was thinking to buy turquoise pendant with gold $3150, but I'm thinking if I should buy MOP 5 motif bracelet $3700 instead? Which is only $550 difference. I have a mop pendant already btw. Any suggestion?


 
Mmmm I say the turquoise.


----------



## kim_mac

my vote is for 5 motif bracelet!  i get lots of compliments when i wear mine.  plus you already have a pendant in the same design.


----------



## MTML

babielovah said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I have a dilemma here. I was thinking to buy turquoise pendant with gold $3150, but I'm thinking if I should buy MOP 5 motif bracelet $3700 instead? Which is only $550 difference. I have a mop pendant already btw. Any suggestion?



I vote for the bracelet, which will match with your mop pendant.


----------



## pants

Please help me!! I own the 10 motif yg van cleef mother of pearl alhambra and 10 motif yg van cleef black onyx...I am thinking of trading them in for a 20 motif mother of pearl yg...they want me to pay 3,500 for the trade.....what should i do!!!!!!????? Thank you!!!!


----------



## modestine

babielovah said:


> Hi Ladies! I have a dilemma here. I was thinking to buy turquoise pendant with gold $3150, but I'm thinking if I should buy MOP 5 motif bracelet $3700 instead? Which is only $550 difference. I have a mop pendant already btw. Any suggestion?



If you're looking to get a turquoise pendant- get the turquoise pendant! There is no substitute for the beauty of VCA turquoise! I recently got my first VCA piece and it was the turquoise pendant- I absolutely love it & the turquoise is stunning!

The price tag was hard for me to swallow, especially compared to the MOP, but for me, turquoise was what I really wanted! I have zero regrets!


----------



## sbelle

pants said:


> Please help me!! I own the 10 motif yg van cleef mother of pearl alhambra and 10 motif yg van cleef black onyx...I am thinking of trading them in for a 20 motif mother of pearl yg...they want me to pay 3,500 for the trade.....what should i do!!!!!!????? Thank you!!!!



Could you give us a bit more information?  

Who are you doing the trade with?  
It this a new 20 motif?  
Is there the possibility to trade the 10 motif black onyx for another 10 motif yg mop and if so would it be the same price?


----------



## Florasun

Well this is annoying! Take a look at these Kenneth Jay Lane earrings that are on Rue La La right now.... look familiar? at only 70 dollars maybe I will sell my pave frivole and buy these instead.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Two 10 motifs cost the same as one 20 motif in both those stones.
Why do you have to pay more for a trade?





pants said:


> Please help me!! I own the 10 motif yg van cleef mother of pearl alhambra and 10 motif yg van cleef black onyx...I am thinking of trading them in for a 20 motif mother of pearl yg...they want me to pay 3,500 for the trade.....what should i do!!!!!!????? Thank you!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh my goodness.....
How large are they?
Frivole only comes in wg pave, right? 




Florasun said:


> Well this is annoying! Take a look at these Kenneth Jay Lane earrings that are on Rue La La right now.... look familiar? at only 70 dollars maybe I will sell my pave frivole and buy these instead.
> View attachment 1682920


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Well this is annoying! Take a look at these Kenneth Jay Lane earrings that are on Rue La La right now.... look familiar? at only 70 dollars maybe I will sell my pave frivole and buy these instead.
> View attachment 1682920


 
I actually saw a pendant version of these earrings in silver with CZs.  It looked just like the pave Frivole on the website, but looked really cheap IRL.  It was much larger in size than the pave Frivole pendant and just did not look well made.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> I actually saw a pendant version of these earrings in silver with CZs.  It looked just like the pave Frivole on the website, but looked really cheap IRL.  It was much larger in size than the pave Frivole pendant and just did not look well made.



Just peeked at the rulala website...they have the matching pendant.
How do these designers get away with such knock offs?


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh my goodness.....
> How large are they?
> Frivole only comes in wg pave, right?


I think you can get the pave frivole in YG, but I'm not 100% sure. I don't know how large they are - it would be interesting if they are the same size, since then it would be almost a knock-off.



G&Smommy said:


> I actually saw a pendant version of these earrings in silver with CZs.  It looked just like the pave Frivole on the website, but looked really cheap IRL.  It was much larger in size than the pave Frivole pendant and just did not look well made.


I haven't seen these IRL. I wonder how they would look from a few feet away - would they pass for the real thing? I think I'll stick with VCA for now. Sorry KJL.


----------



## LVoeletters

modestine said:
			
		

> If you're looking to get a turquoise pendant- get the turquoise pendant! There is no substitute for the beauty of VCA turquoise! I recently got my first VCA piece and it was the turquoise pendant- I absolutely love it & the turquoise is stunning!
> 
> The price tag was hard for me to swallow, especially compared to the MOP, but for me, turquoise was what I really wanted! I have zero regrets!



Turquoise is more expensive than the gold and mop?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Turquoise is more expensive than the gold and mop?



Yes.
So is the TE and the carnelian (more than the mop, onyx and the yg).
Turquoise is technically "rested" so in addition to being more expensive, it is difficult to find.


----------



## LVoeletters

i was looking at the global price thread and am very confused... can someone tell me the exact price for both the sweet mother of pearl and turquoise butterfly and the little alhambra charm ring? in either the turquoise or gold vintage? thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> i was looking at the global price thread and am very confused... can someone tell me the exact price for both the sweet mother of pearl and turquoise butterfly and the little alhambra charm ring? in either the turquoise or gold vintage? thanks!


I don't know what you are referring to (little alhambra charm ring)  but you can go to the Betteridge website and click on the "request price" tab to see what the current prices are...assuming they are in stock.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't know what you are referring to (little alhambra charm ring)  but you can go to the Betteridge website and click on the "request price" tab to see what the current prices are...assuming they are in stock.



they are not lol i checked unfortunately unless i missed it-- the ring that is just one alhambra motif?


----------



## pants

sbelle said:


> Could you give us a bit more information?
> 
> Who are you doing the trade with?
> It this a new 20 motif?
> Is there the possibility to trade the 10 motif black onyx for another 10 motif yg mop and if so would it be the same price?



This would be a brand new 20 motif....from a jeweler in Greenwich, CT


----------



## pants

texasgirliegirl said:


> Two 10 motifs cost the same as one 20 motif in both those stones.
> Why do you have to pay more for a trade?



i guess i have to pay more because mine are used and the trade would be for a new one....they don't have any second hand


----------



## ashton

pants said:
			
		

> i guess i have to pay more because mine are used and the trade would be for a new one....they don't have any second hand



It's actually quite nice to just link up the 10 black onyx and 10 white mop.
You would save 35k. 
How much do u like the 20motif mop???


----------



## sbelle

pants said:


> This would be a brand new 20 motif....from a jeweler in Greenwich, CT





pants said:


> i guess i have to pay more because mine are used and the trade would be for a new one....they don't have any second hand






It does make sense to me, after running through the numbers.

1)  The current retail of a 20 motif white mop is $14,800
2)  They are offering you $11,300 for your two 10 motifs ($14,800 current retail less $3,500 trade in)
3)  $11,300 is 76% of the current retail ($14,800)
4)  They will have to sell your items as "estate items" and hence won't be able to charge full retail for them.   The 24% differene between what you are being paid and the current retail price allows them some room for profit.

At first I was wondering if you'd do better consigning the pieces at someplace like AFF (since they seem to be selling VCA fairly often).  But Ann's will typically price the item at a little bit under retail and you get 75% of that.  So in this case, I think you are doing better trading in.

I guess you have to decide how much you want a 20 motif (and factor in how long you've had your 10 motifs -- maybe you bought them several price increases ago and you didn't pay $7,400 apiece for them.)


I LOVE this new editing timeframe, it makes it so much easier to go back and add something.  I did want to make sure that I clarified that AFF gives you 75% of selling price for your VCA sold, but the shared percentage is different for other items.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Must be Betteridge Jewelers.
If I were you, I would just buy a new 10 motif and attach it to the old one...and keep the onyx unless that is cost prohibitive.
If this is not an option, the deal they are offering you sounds pretty good. 



pants said:


> This would be a brand new 20 motif....from a jeweler in Greenwich, CT


----------



## pants

sbelle said:


> It does make sense to me, after running through the numbers.
> 
> 1)  The current retail of a 20 motif white mop is $14,800
> 2)  They are offering you $11,300 for your two 10 motifs ($14,800 current retail less $3,500 trade in)
> 3)  $11,300 is 76% of the current retail ($14,800)
> 4)  They will have to sell your items as "estate items" and hence won't be able to charge full retail for them.   The 24% differene between what you are being paid and the current retail price allows them some room for profit.
> 
> At first I was wondering if you'd do better consigning the pieces at someplace like AFF (since they seem to be selling VCA fairly often).  But Ann's will typically price the item at a little bit under retail and you get 75% of that.  So in this case, I think you are doing better trading in.
> 
> I guess you have to decide how much you want a 20 motif (and factor in how long you've had your 10 motifs -- maybe you bought them several price increases ago and you didn't pay $7,400 apiece for them.)
> 
> 
> I LOVE this new editing timeframe, it makes it so much easier to go back and add something.  I did want to make sure that I clarified that AFF gives you 75% of selling price for your VCA sold, but the shared percentage is different for other items.



Wow!! Thanks for that breakdown!!! Which do you think looks better?? I always wear my mop and onyx together...not sure what to do!!!! I did buy both necklaces several years ago.


----------



## pants

what is aff???


----------



## sbelle

pants said:


> Wow!! Thanks for that breakdown!!! Which do you think looks better?? I always wear my mop and onyx together...not sure what to do!!!! I did buy both necklaces several years ago.



It is such a personal decision that it is hard to say what's the best to do.  

If it were me though, I would have a hard time letting go of the onyx 10 motif.   I think I'd hang on to it.  Then I think I'd wait until I could afford another 10 motif white mop to combine with the first 10 motif mop, making a 20 motif necklace.    But that's me.  I love the onyx necklace.




pants said:


> what is aff???



Ann's Fabulous Finds - a reseller.  Pre-owned VCA pieces pop up there fairly often.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love the onyx just a bit more than mop, but if I already had 10 motifs in either or both, I'd save up a bit longer & purchase another 10 to link for a 20 rather than give either up!

What found when I googled gemstone meanings. 



> Onyx is known to separate. It can help release negative emotions such as sorrow and grief. It is used to end unhappy or bothersome relationships.
> 
> Onyx guards against negativity
> Onyx jewelry is worn to defend against negativity that is directed at you. Black stones have protective energies in the sense that black is the absence of light, and therefore, can be used to create invisibility.
> 
> Fortifies self confidence and responsibility
> Sharpens your senses
> Encourages a healthy egotism


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It is such a personal decision that it is hard to say what's the best to do.
> 
> If it were me though, I would have a hard time letting go of the onyx 10 motif. I think I'd hang on to it. Then I think I'd wait until I could afford another 10 motif white mop to combine with the first 10 motif mop, making a 20 motif necklace. But that's me. I love the onyx necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann's Fabulous Finds - a reseller. Pre-owned VCA pieces pop up there fairly often.


I agree with Sbelle.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I love the onyx just a bit more than mop, but if I already had 10 motifs in either or both, I'd save up a bit longer & purchase another 10 to link for a 20 rather than give either up!
> 
> What found when I googled gemstone meanings.


 Fun!!
OK..now please tell us what the rest of them stand for...MOP, carnelian, turquoise, tigers eye....


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Fun!!
> OK..now please tell us what the rest of them stand for...MOP, carnelian, turquoise, tigers eye....



Just google 'meaning of.....' whichever stone. Mop is virtue and innocence, I love lapis it has to do with energy and protection and enervation of the mind, intelligence and so foeth


----------



## LVoeletters

Does the one motif alhambra ring all have the diamond in the middle? Can you buy it without? Would you buy this ring or no? 


Would you choose the sweet pendant or the ring?


----------



## babielovah

Thank you ladies for your help!






			
				modestine said:
			
		

> If you're looking to get a turquoise pendant- get the turquoise pendant! There is no substitute for the beauty of VCA turquoise! I recently got my first VCA piece and it was the turquoise pendant- I absolutely love it & the turquoise is stunning!
> 
> The price tag was hard for me to swallow, especially compared to the MOP, but for me, turquoise was what I really wanted! I have zero regrets!


Do you mind show a photo of the turquoise? Thanks much!


----------



## kimber418

Here is mine!  Just happened to be wearing it tonight!!  You can do a search of the turquoise VCA and there is so much more!


----------



## kimber418

oops! have not post a photo in awhile.......sort of messed it up! Sorry!


----------



## dialv

Can't get enough of this pendant. I love mine to bits. VCA turquoise is tdf!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

ahhh!  i never get tired of seeing yg/turq.  If VCA comes out with a sweet bracelet in yg/turq I would snatch it up in a heartbeat. I'd love a pendent, too, but I always want bracelets first as that way I can layer/stare at it all day.


----------



## modestine

babielovah said:


> Thank you ladies for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind show a photo of the turquoise? Thanks much!



Sorry if this is overkill- I couldn't resist!  You can also find a close up picture on page 6 of this thread.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> oops! have not post a photo in awhile.......sort of messed it up! Sorry!



Gorgeous!


----------



## kimber418

Hi VCA lovers!  I just wanted to let you all know that CHRISTIES is having an auction (you can register and bid online) and there are several VCA vintage pieces (to die for) and even a few Vintage alhambra necklaces.  There is a carnelian YG (20 motif) and a black onyx YG (10 motif)!  The prices seem very fair, however I do not know how high they go.  I am registered on Christies and it is not hard to open an account.  You can place a bid online, etc.  Would love for some of my Jewelry friends to get a great deal.  I am on a serious ban for a little while but I had to pass the info on!  If anyone needs more info on the link PM me!


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks TGG!  I think you might need to check out some of the vintage earrings on the Christies auction


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Thanks TGG!  I think you might need to check out some of the vintage earrings on the Christies auction



Uh oh.......


----------



## kimber418

VCA Sapphire and Diamond earl clips....from the Christie's auction

A PAIR OF "MYSTERY-SET" SAPPHIRE AND DIAMOND EAR CLIPS, BY VAN CLEEF & ARPELS
Each designed as a calibré-cut sapphire flower blossom, with a circular-cut diamond pistil, mounted in platinum
Signed V.C.A. for Van Cleef & Arpels, N.Y., no. 54725

Oh these are so goregous!  I am obsessed.  I think I better go to bed or I will be in trouble in the morning.


----------



## beachy10

pants said:


> Please help me!! I own the 10 motif yg van cleef mother of pearl alhambra and 10 motif yg van cleef black onyx...I am thinking of trading them in for a 20 motif mother of pearl yg...they want me to pay 3,500 for the trade.....what should i do!!!!!!????? Thank you!!!!



Can't you just trade in the 10 onyx and get another 10 MOP? You can link the 2 10's together. Seems like you would save way more money that way.


----------



## kimber418

Just one more!  Oh if I was not getting the white gold pave frivole earrings I would jump on these gorgeous VCA earclips.  

A SET OF DIAMOND EAR CLIPS, BY VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 
Each designed as a circular-cut diamond flower blossom, centering upon a circular-cut diamond pistil, mounted in 18k gold, with French assay marks and maker's marks
Signed Van Cleef & Arpels, no. M36187  (Estimate between 8K-12K)

I think you have to buy the catalouge to find out more infor on diamond weight, etc.


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> i was looking at the global price thread and am very confused... can someone tell me the exact price for both the sweet mother of pearl and turquoise butterfly and the little alhambra charm ring? in either the turquoise or gold vintage? thanks!


 
I know the mop sweet butterfly necklace is 1450. Not sure about the turq but it would be more, maybe 1600?

If in doubt email or call betteridge or london jewelers- they will give you the current price.


----------



## darkangel07760

modestine said:


> Sorry if this is overkill- I couldn't resist! You can also find a close up picture on page 6 of this thread.


 
I LOVE it!  So pretty!  Been on a turquoise kick myself... Been wearing my wg turquoise sweet butterfly alot lately


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't know about the necklace, but the bracelet was $1700 when I placed my order last week.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Just one more!  Oh if I was not getting the white gold pave frivole earrings I would jump on these gorgeous VCA earclips.
> 
> A SET OF DIAMOND EAR CLIPS, BY VAN CLEEF & ARPELS
> Each designed as a circular-cut diamond flower blossom, centering upon a circular-cut diamond pistil, mounted in 18k gold, with French assay marks and maker's marks
> Signed Van Cleef & Arpels, no. M36187  (Estimate between 8K-12K)
> 
> I think you have to buy the catalouge to find out more infor on diamond weight, etc.



Beautiful!
Also listed...mop magic necklace and some coral rose de Noel pieces......


----------



## ShyShy

ryu_chan said:


> I know exactly what you are going thru. For me, it was a decision between the socrate, the lotus, and the frivole. I thought that having a matching ring and earrings would be very chic, but the socrate just was not as wearable, a little too dressy for me.  ended up with the lotus, but even now, I wonder if the frivole would jave been a better choice because they are more versatile. So my answer to this dilema is to save for the cosmos down the road



That's the thing though... will the cosmos really be more wearable? I know there are some similarities between the cosmos and frivole in terms of their floral shape, but somehow I feel the cosmos earrings are a little more dressy like the socrate? It's so good to be able to find someone who has gone through the same dilemma or thought process...!


----------



## ShyShy

peppers90 said:


> Congrats on your Socrate ring* shyshy!*  I wore mine today, fabulous piece and very unique, you will get lots of wear from it!



Thanks peppers!


----------



## birkin10600

I am so happy that finally my order is hete! Modeling shots and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dialv

So Pretty, the necklace looks great on you. Love the bracelet too!


----------



## MTML

birkin10600 said:
			
		

> I am so happy that finally my order is hete! Modeling shots and thanks for letting me share!



Looks gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## kimber418

Birkin10600~
Beautiful WG MOP alhambra necklace and bracelet.  Congrats!  Love it!


----------



## kim_mac

love the alhambra necklace and bracelet on you!  enjoy!!!


----------



## VD za

Is anyone know the current price of VCA sweet Alhambra mother of pearl with yellow gold in France?

My friend is in France now and I would like to know if it's cheaper than USA price.


Thank you in advand,

VD za


----------



## VD za

I mean sweet Alhambra butterfly MOP with yellow gold.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!  I just wanted to let you all know that CHRISTIES is having an auction (you can register and bid online) and there are several VCA vintage pieces (to die for) and even a few Vintage alhambra necklaces.  There is a carnelian YG (20 motif) and a black onyx YG (10 motif)!  The prices seem very fair, however I do not know how high they go.  I am registered on Christies and it is not hard to open an account.  You can place a bid online, etc.  Would love for some of my Jewelry friends to get a great deal.  I am on a serious ban for a little while but I had to pass the info on!  If anyone needs more info on the link PM me!



Thanks for sharing-- such beautiful things!  I am also on a serious ban, so alas no bidding for me.


----------



## Bethc

I just got this in the mail, is anyone going?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So special!!!!



birkin10600 said:


> I am so happy that finally my order is hete! Modeling shots and thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1684750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684756


----------



## peppers90

birkin10600 said:


> I am so happy that finally my order is hete! Modeling shots and thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1684750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684756




  Love it~ and with your CSMC silk~ perfect match H and VCA


----------



## birkin10600

Thanks so much peppers90, dialv,mtml,kim_mac & kimber418 for all your kind words! I know this is my first purchase of VCA and won't be my last because this is addictive!


----------



## kimber418

birkin10600 said:


> Thanks so much peppers90, dialv,mtml,kim_mac & kimber418 for all your kind words! I know this is my first purchase of VCA and won't be my last because this is addictive!




Your quite welcome birkin!   Welcome to the world of VCA! Once you are in there is no turning back.  Sort of like the twilight zone  

From the looks of your Avatar something else is addictive also!  Gorgeous
photo......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody heard anything recently about another price increase???


----------



## Junkenpo

The only things I've Heard is possibly after the Cartier one, which is supposedly may 1.  I hope they're gentle if it's true.


----------



## I'll take two

birkin10600 said:


> I am so happy that finally my order is hete! Modeling shots and thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1684750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1684756


Very pretty, congrats 
It will be the first of many I am sure !


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody heard anything recently about another price increase???


The UK and Europe had a rise of 6% on the 1st April .
US is normally one month after but not sure whether that will definitely be the case again.


----------



## ElegantKelly

^Are you sure re: UK? I don't think UK has had any increase and I shop at two stores who have both advised me the UK is the only place that has not had an increase. 

One SM and one SA in two places advised me this and normally I get an email from another SA regarding an increase and again I haven't received anything?


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:
			
		

> The UK and Europe had a rise of 6% on the 1st April .
> US is normally one month after but not sure whether that will definitely be the case again.



I know for certain that FRANCE had a 10% price increase on April 1st.  It was not, however announced but a day or 2 ahead of time.


----------



## ElegantKelly

^Yes , I was advised Paris had the increase.

It is the UK which I do not think has...


----------



## I'll take two

ElegantKelly said:


> ^Are you sure re: UK? I don't think UK has had any increase and I shop at two stores who have both advised me the UK is the only place that has not had an increase.
> 
> One SM and one SA in two places advised me this and normally I get an email from another SA regarding an increase and again I haven't received anything?


I can't understand this as I had to finalise the purchase of a few pieces before the 1st April otherwise I was told the price would be 6 % more . I have since been quoted for another item which does seem to have gone up by that amount. I would be very disappointed if my SM has blatantly lied to me in person and by email.
I might just ring one of the other London stoes to check this out .


----------



## I'll take two

I'll take two said:


> I can't understand this as I had to finalise the purchase of a few pieces before the 1st April otherwise I was told the price would be 6 % more . I have since been quoted for another item which does seem to have gone up by that amount. I would be very disappointed if my SM has blatantly lied to me in person and by email.
> I might just ring one of the other London stoes to check this out .


I have spoken to the SM and he has now back tracked a little and said that Europe did go up 6% but Uk was variable ?
Not really sure what to think now but as I was able to complete my purchases at the prices going back to August last year when I paid my deposit I suppose I am still happy. 
My DH thinks that he has been good as he allowed us to add on a couple of pieces at the old prices and was maybe under pressure to have these items finalised as the rise last September was huge.
Will be interested to see whether the price info is correct or not .
These are a some of my new items,will try and do better shots later


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WOW! your chalcydony is beautiful!!




I'll take two said:


> I have spoken to the SM and he has now back tracked a little and said that Europe did go up 6% but Uk was variable ?
> Not really sure what to think now but as I was able to complete my purchases at the prices going back to August last year when I paid my deposit I suppose I am still happy.
> My DH thinks that he has been good as he allowed us to add on a couple of pieces at the old prices and was maybe under pressure to have these items finalised as the rise last September was huge.
> Will be interested to see whether the price info is correct or not .
> These are a some of my new items,will try and do better shots later
> 
> View attachment 1685961


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> WOW! your chalcydony is beautiful!!



Thank you  . This should hopefully be a better picture of the colour.
It is great for layering .


----------



## beachy10

Very pretty - I'll Take Two!


----------



## ElegantKelly

^congrats on the VCA. I would be very surprised if there has been any increase, because I have been assured by so many various people who work for VCA. Maybe if you had a fair amount on hold with a deposit they were pushing the sale? 

I have known one of my stores getting it wrong before... and often sales managers are pushed for time and might of thought UK was also having an increase when it was not in fact. I have experienced fibs/incompetance from a SM before so im not surprised, I find the SA's better in fact.


----------



## kim_mac

swooning over your purchases, i'll take two!  the bulgari, alhambra, and of course my favorite vca - cosmos!!!  i am so happy you finally got your cosmos pendant!


----------



## I'll take two

ElegantKelly said:


> ^congrats on the VCA. I would be very surprised if there has been any increase, because I have been assured by so many various people who work for VCA. Maybe if you had a fair amount on hold with a deposit they were pushing the sale?
> 
> I have known one of my stores getting it wrong before... and often sales managers are pushed for time and might of thought UK was also having an increase when it was not in fact. I have experienced fibs/incompetance from a SM before so im not surprised, I find the SA's better in fact.


Yes I think it was more to do with pressurising me to complete my sales order which I had held off until they finally agreed to make a special order for me. He does however still insist there has been some increases. I am not going to push the issue as the pieces I bought were at the aug price last year which actually seems like a bargain,which of course it isn't LOL


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> swooning over your purchases, i'll take two!  the bulgari, alhambra, and of course my favorite vca - cosmos!!!  i am so happy you finally got your cosmos pendant!


Thanks Kim I am very happy to have finally settled my Cosmos affliction  of should I or shouldn't I  !! 
I'm sure you are still loving yours .


----------



## I'll take two

beachy10 said:


> Very pretty - I'll Take Two!


Thanks Beachy


----------



## Sammyjoe

Many congrats I'll take two! Such a beautiful collection!
Congrats everyone on their vca goodies


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> I have spoken to the SM and he has now back tracked a little and said that Europe did go up 6% but Uk was variable ?
> Not really sure what to think now but as I was able to complete my purchases at the prices going back to August last year when I paid my deposit I suppose I am still happy.
> My DH thinks that he has been good as he allowed us to add on a couple of pieces at the old prices and was maybe under pressure to have these items finalised as the rise last September was huge.
> Will be interested to see whether the price info is correct or not .
> These are a some of my new items,will try and do better shots later
> 
> View attachment 1685961



Beautiful pieces!  I would love to see a modeling shot of the Cosmos pendant.


----------



## I'll take two

Thank you I will try and do a decent picture tomorrow in normal clothes.The attached photo is poor and I am wearing my golf clothes !!!


----------



## I'll take two

Sammyjoe said:


> Many congrats I'll take two! Such a beautiful collection!
> Congrats everyone on their vca goodies


Thank you Sammyjoe you are always so kind 
I really need to find out if I can multi quote from an iPad !!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thank you I will try and do a decent picture tomorrow in normal clothes.The attached photo is poor and I am wearing my golf clothes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686264



Thanks!  It looks good even with a casual outfit.  That is one of the things I love about VCA - it can be dressed up or down. I wear my pave Magic pendant casually all the time.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  It looks good even with a casual outfit.  That is one of the things I love about VCA - it can be dressed up or down. I wear my pave Magic pendant casually all the time.


It is a just about the same size as the magic pendant , which I also think is fab.
BTW I love your new avatar picture


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> It is a just about the same size as the magic pendant , which I also think is fab.
> BTW I love your new avatar picture



Thanks!  I used my daughters as my Chanel models    If I am fortunate enough to get another VCA pendant, it will be the Cosmos.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I used my daughters as my Chanel models    If I am fortunate enough to get another VCA pendant, it will be the Cosmos.


They do a fab job !! Adorable 
I should probably ask one of my daughters to model for me .


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> Thank you  . This should hopefully be a better picture of the colour.
> It is great for layering .
> 
> View attachment 1685964



Beautiful chalcedony!!!!!  Congrats and wear in the best of health!


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> Thank you I will try and do a decent picture tomorrow in normal clothes.The attached photo is poor and I am wearing my golf clothes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1686264



I kinda like it with your golf clothes


----------



## kim_mac

i agree, love the pendant with golf clothes too!


----------



## saks4me

I'll take two said:


> Thank you  . This should hopefully be a better picture of the colour.
> It is great for layering .
> 
> View attachment 1685964



I'm in chalcedony heaven!!! I have the 10 motif and can't wait to get another one!!! Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

I'll take two, I love your new chalcedony pieces and Cosmos pendant.  All I can say is
WOW!  Gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Samia

I'll take two said:


> I have spoken to the SM and he has now back tracked a little and said that Europe did go up 6% but Uk was variable ?
> Not really sure what to think now but as I was able to complete my purchases at the prices going back to August last year when I paid my deposit I suppose I am still happy.
> My DH thinks that he has been good as he allowed us to add on a couple of pieces at the old prices and was maybe under pressure to have these items finalised as the rise last September was huge.
> Will be interested to see whether the price info is correct or not .
> These are a some of my new items,will try and do better shots later
> 
> View attachment 1685961



Wow, the chalcydony pieces are so beautiful!! and I love your Bulgari necklace!


----------



## Samia

birkin10600 said:


> I am so happy that finally my order is hete! Modeling shots and thanks for letting me share!


Congrats! Looks beautiful on you!! love your scarf too!


----------



## dialv

I'll take two your pieces are beautiful.


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> Thank you I will try and do a decent picture tomorrow in normal clothes.The attached photo is poor and I am wearing my golf clothes !!!



As you know, I love all these new gorgeous pieces!!! Just STUNNING 

And love the mod.shot as well; I'm sure you're the best looking girl on the golf course!


----------



## luxluv

kimber418 said:


> oops! have not post a photo in awhile.......sort of messed it up! Sorry!


It's so beautiful! May I ask you when you bought it! I want to get the same one but I'm told it's impossible to find turquoise these days.


----------



## luxluv

I have a dilemma that perhaps you ladies can help me solve. I really want to get the 20 motif YG MOP necklace. Should I get the single necklace or two 10's? I've never seen how the 10's link together to create one necklace. Could someone post a pic? Is it obvious that its two necklaces and does that bother you? I like the option of having two necklaces to play with, short and long. I'll also add I have two daughters. I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## I'll take two

tae said:


> As you know, I love all these new gorgeous pieces!!! Just STUNNING
> 
> And love the mod.shot as well; I'm sure you're the best looking girl on the golf course!


GIRL !! don't you mean old battle axe LOL
You are toooo nice as always


----------



## I'll take two

Peppers thank you so much  ,your little flower water baby is just too cute !!
Saks4me YAY chalcedony twins !! And I must say your lovely necklace did confirm my love of chalcedony 
Kimber, Samia, Dialv thank you so much for all your kind words bearing in mind my terrible photography


----------



## I'll take two

Lots of ladies buy two ten motif necklaces so that they can wear them in different ways and then share with their girls down the line. 
I myself have two girls and often buy things with them in mind which is where my nickname I'll Take Two comes from


----------



## *jennifer*

luxluv said:


> I have a dilemma that perhaps you ladies can help me solve. I really want to get the 20 motif YG MOP necklace. Should I get the single necklace or two 10's? I've never seen how the 10's link together to create one necklace. Could someone post a pic? Is it obvious that its two necklaces and does that bother you? I like the option of having two necklaces to play with, short and long. I'll also add I have two daughters. I would love to hear your thoughts.



i'd get the 2 10-motifs because it really does give you more options and wearability. also, MOP does not vary too terribly like carnelian or chalcedony so it would be easy to combine 2 10's without it being obvious, imo.


I'll take two said:


> Lots of ladies buy two ten motif necklaces so that they can wear them in different ways and then share with their girls down the line.
> I myself have two girls and often buy things with them in mind which is where my nickname I'll Take Two comes from



^that is such an adorable story! congrats on your chalcedony. they are gorgeous!!


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> Lots of ladies buy two ten motif necklaces so that they can wear them in different ways and then share with their girls down the line.
> I myself have two girls and often buy things with them in mind which is where my nickname I'll Take Two comes from



That is a great nickname!!  Great reason to get 2 10s.....I really do like it with the golf clothes, as long as it doesn't interfere with your swing, I would wear it again.  Great lil piece of bling!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

luxluv said:


> I have a dilemma that perhaps you ladies can help me solve. I really want to get the 20 motif YG MOP necklace. Should I get the single necklace or two 10's? I've never seen how the 10's link together to create one necklace. Could someone post a pic? Is it obvious that its two necklaces and does that bother you? I like the option of having two necklaces to play with, short and long. I'll also add I have two daughters. I would love to hear your thoughts.



I went through the same thinking process nearly a year ago..for all the same reasons, including the two daughters!
With the exception of my turquoise 20 motif, ALL my other vintage Alhambra necklaces are multiples of two.....mop, onyx, carnelian, tigers eye and yg.
I find that I really do wear both sizes a lot....and I love the flexibility. The reason I did not buy the turquoise this way is because it can be tough to match turquoise. I do not have a photo to show of the clasp, but it really does not bother me at all..and I tend to be picky!!


----------



## birkin10600

I have a dilemma, should i wear my diamond bangle together with my new mop bracelet? They are nice together but i am afraid that my bangle might scratch the mop surface, any info is much appreciated! Thanks ladies!


----------



## darkangel07760

birkin10600 said:


> I have a dilemma, should i wear my diamond bangle together with my new mop bracelet? They are nice together but i am afraid that my bangle might scratch the mop surface, any info is much appreciated! Thanks ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1687911


 
Oh they look lovely together!  I know MOP is pretty soft...


----------



## G&Smommy

birkin10600 said:


> I have a dilemma, should i wear my diamond bangle together with my new mop bracelet? They are nice together but i am afraid that my bangle might scratch the mop surface, any info is much appreciated! Thanks ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1687911


 
They look great together!  It just depends on how much your bangle moves on your arm and how hard it is.  I wore my MOP with a diamond bangle and did lightly scratch the MOP.  The bangle moved a lot on my arm and it had a somewhat hard edge that scraped against the MOP.  The scratches are only noticeable when I look closely but I do know they are there.  I now wear the MOP bracelet with a diamond tennis bracelet and have no problems.  The tennis bracelet is lighter and has softer more rounded edges so it does not seem to scrape the MOP.  HTH!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Lots of ladies buy two ten motif necklaces so that they can wear them in different ways and then share with their girls down the line.
> I myself have two girls and often buy things with them in mind which is where my nickname I'll Take Two comes from


 
That is so sweet!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I went through the same thinking process nearly a year ago..for all the same reasons, including the two daughters!
> With the exception of my turquoise 20 motif, ALL my other vintage Alhambra necklaces are multiples of two.....mop, onyx, carnelian, tigers eye and yg.
> I find that I really do wear both sizes a lot....and I love the flexibility. The reason I did not buy the turquoise this way is because it can be tough to match turquoise. I do not have a photo to show of the clasp, but it really does not bother me at all..and I tend to be picky!!


 
Your daughters will have a lovely collection one day!


----------



## luxluv

texasgirliegirl said:


> I went through the same thinking process nearly a year ago..for all the same reasons, including the two daughters!
> With the exception of my turquoise 20 motif, ALL my other vintage Alhambra necklaces are multiples of two.....mop, onyx, carnelian, tigers eye and yg.
> I find that I really do wear both sizes a lot....and I love the flexibility. The reason I did not buy the turquoise this way is because it can be tough to match turquoise. I do not have a photo to show of the clasp, but it really does not bother me at all..and I tend to be picky!!



Thank you!


----------



## tbbbjb

*jennifer* said:
			
		

> i'd get the 2 10-motifs because it really does give you more options and wearability. also, MOP does not vary too terribly like carnelian or chalcedony so it would be easy to combine 2 10's without it being obvious, imo.



ITA and I would suggest getting different lengths so that you can layer them.  I did that with mine and I just *love* the extra options it gives me.


----------



## tbbbjb

birkin10600 said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma, should i wear my diamond bangle together with my new mop bracelet? They are nice together but i am afraid that my bangle might scratch the mop surface, any info is much appreciated! Thanks ladies!



WOW, Gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

G&Smommy said:


> They look great together!  It just depends on how much your bangle moves on your arm and how hard it is.  I wore my MOP with a diamond bangle and did lightly scratch the MOP.  The bangle moved a lot on my arm and it had a somewhat hard edge that scraped against the MOP.  The scratches are only noticeable when I look closely but I do know they are there.  I now wear the MOP bracelet with a diamond tennis bracelet and have no problems.  The tennis bracelet is lighter and has softer more rounded edges so it does not seem to scrape the MOP.  HTH!



Thanks for your advice and info! Actually the bangle doesn't move that much, i custom made it to fit my wrist nicely, it stay in place so maybe it's not a problem then. I really love to wear them together.  Thanks again!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, all of your pieces are gorgeous! 
So many diamond reveals. Love them.

I just put my deposit down for the Frivole ring. I wanted it for a long long time and I am happy to finally be getting it.
They said about 4 months. The waiting is so hard.
I hope there is no increase next month. Please say no!


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, all of your pieces are gorgeous!
> So many diamond reveals. Love them.
> 
> I just put my deposit down for the Frivole ring. I wanted it for a long long time and I am happy to finally be getting it.
> They said about 4 months. The waiting is so hard.
> I hope there is no increase next month. Please say no!


Congrats !! The Frivole pieces are gorgeous.
As you have paid the deposit the price should be fixed for you now.
I paid a deposit last August and had the old prices fixed until the end of March


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, all of your pieces are gorgeous!
> So many diamond reveals. Love them.
> 
> I just put my deposit down for the Frivole ring. I wanted it for a long long time and I am happy to finally be getting it.
> They said about 4 months. The waiting is so hard.
> I hope there is no increase next month. Please say no!



Congrats!  The waiting is hard!  I also hope there will be no increase.  I have four pieces on my never ending wish list and all are pave so I need more time to save up.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, all of your pieces are gorgeous!
> So many diamond reveals. Love them.
> 
> I just put my deposit down for the Frivole ring. I wanted it for a long long time and I am happy to finally be getting it.
> They said about 4 months. The waiting is so hard.
> I hope there is no increase next month. Please say no!


 
Where did you order it from? I know Betteridge let's me order w/out a deposit and gives the old price in case of a price increase.

NM made me pay for it in full when I ordered an out of stock item which kind of sucked but I guess that was to lock in the price.


----------



## kimber418

Hi VCA lovers!

We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks.  I am doing the master bathrooms in our home.  I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic.  It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person.  It shimmers brilliantly.  I have the sample at my home today.  Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath!  Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!    I think the dress is for TGG!!!!  The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~


----------



## G&Smommy

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks. I am doing the master bathrooms in our home. I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic. It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person. It shimmers brilliantly. I have the sample at my home today. Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath! Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!  I think the dress is for TGG!!!! The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble.


 
I saw this as an ad in a home design magazine.  Love it!


----------



## sjunky13

I'll take two said:


> Congrats !! The Frivole pieces are gorgeous.
> As you have paid the deposit the price should be fixed for you now.
> I paid a deposit last August and had the old prices fixed until the end of March


  Yay! I love the Frivole ligne as well. Yes, I should not be charged any new prices, which is great.


beachy10 said:


> Where did you order it from? I know Betteridge let's me order w/out a deposit and gives the old price in case of a price increase.
> 
> NM made me pay for it in full when I ordered an out of stock item which kind of sucked but I guess that was to lock in the price.


  I ordered it from the Naples store, Carly is the boutique director and very very patient and helpfull. if anyone needs VCA help, she is great and so is her team.


kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks. I am doing the master bathrooms in our home. I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic. It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person. It shimmers brilliantly. I have the sample at my home today. Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath! Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!  I think the dress is for TGG!!!! The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~


  That is so cool! I also would love this in my bathroom.


G&Smommy said:


> Congrats! The waiting is hard! I also hope there will be no increase. I have four pieces on my never ending wish list and all are pave so I need more time to save up.


 Yes, the wait is hard, but I am trying to get healthy and working hard on my diet and excersise, so it will be a reward when it does come!


----------



## sjunky13

birkin10600 said:


> I have a dilemma, should i wear my diamond bangle together with my new mop bracelet? They are nice together but i am afraid that my bangle might scratch the mop surface, any info is much appreciated! Thanks ladies!
> 
> View attachment 1687911


 

Wow! I never really wanted any WG pieces, but seeing the sones in WG and then a diamond pices makes them glow like moonlight. Really gorgeous! 
I would wear them together as they look stunning! 
I wear mine with my LOVE, but I guess the diamond can stratch the MOP. IDK, I can't stop staring at everyones cooler ALhambra pieces, they really look so dreamy in the WG.


----------



## kimber418

sjunky13!  Yeah Yeah Yeah!  You are getting the Frivole ring!  Love this!   Can't wait til it comes in.  Did you get it at NM?  I hope you got it with triple points!


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> sjunky13! Yeah Yeah Yeah! You are getting the Frivole ring! Love this! Can't wait til it comes in. Did you get it at NM? I hope you got it with triple points!


 Nah. VCA in Naples, she was nice enough to let me exchange my pendant , plus add cash for the 50%. I need a size 56 (7) and there are none in stock. 

I am bummed I missed triple points. I hope there is another before the increase. They offer 6 and 12 month financing, and I love that! 
This is a ring I had and exchanged for a different size and then  there was a huge mess , I forgot about it, then I would see pics and it makes my heart sing. It really does! I am glad it is in the works!


----------



## Florasun

This is gorgeous!


I'll take two said:


> I have spoken to the SM and he has now back tracked a little and said that Europe did go up 6% but Uk was variable ?
> Not really sure what to think now but as I was able to complete my purchases at the prices going back to August last year when I paid my deposit I suppose I am still happy.
> My DH thinks that he has been good as he allowed us to add on a couple of pieces at the old prices and was maybe under pressure to have these items finalised as the rise last September was huge.
> Will be interested to see whether the price info is correct or not .
> These are a some of my new items,will try and do better shots later
> 
> View attachment 1685961


----------



## Florasun

OMG! now I want to redo my bathroom, LOL!


kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks.  I am doing the master bathrooms in our home.  I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic.  It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person.  It shimmers brilliantly.  I have the sample at my home today.  Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath!  Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!    I think the dress is for TGG!!!!  The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> OMG! now I want to redo my bathroom, LOL!


Thanks very much Flora 

To Kimber those tiles are great ,the dress made out of tiles must have weighed a ton !!


----------



## surfergirljen

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks.  I am doing the master bathrooms in our home.  I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic.  It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person.  It shimmers brilliantly.  I have the sample at my home today.  Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath!  Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!    I think the dress is for TGG!!!!  The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~



OH MY GOD I love this!!!!!! I'd do this on my floor in a heart beat... (probably insanely too expensive but I love the look!)


----------



## Belle.

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks. I am doing the master bathrooms in our home. I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic. It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person. It shimmers brilliantly. I have the sample at my home today. Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath! Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!  I think the dress is for TGG!!!! The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~


 

Which company sells these ? they are beautiful


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks.  I am doing the master bathrooms in our home.  I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic.  It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person.  It shimmers brilliantly.  I have the sample at my home today.  Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath!  Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!    I think the dress is for TGG!!!!  The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~


Omg!! So beautiful! I would love this in my bathroom too!


----------



## kimber418

Belle. said:


> Which company sells these ? they are beautiful





It is made by ARTISTIC TILE.  Go under GLASS and then Mosaic.  I met with my designer today and she said she would not recommend it for a floor because it actually has GLASS in it along with Marble (will scratch easily).   It could be a border or used in the shower/bath area.  It is pretty $$$$.  I have to say I am sort of obsessed with it.   Today I had my 20 motif turquoise on at the tile studio and the owner came over and she said, "oh look, your necklace matches the sample tile board you picked out!"  I said "Oh I didn't know that!  Wow!"   Sort of didn't want to admit that I am obsessed with the design of alhambra!  Only my friends here can relate!


----------



## ILoveC

can someone tell me the prices of the alhambra single motif pendant in turquoise versus mother of pearl versus onyx versus the red stone (forgot the name).  I'm trying to decide on which to buy.


----------



## kimber418

Here you go.  Some may be off by a bit but this is from the VCA price thread.
Pendant set in WG with MOP and chain $2100 
Pendant set in YG with Onyx and chain $2500
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian  $2600 
Pendant set in YG with Yellow Gold  $2500 
Pendant set in YG with Tiger eye   $2600 
Pendant set in WG with Turquoise  $3150 

Not sure about YG turquoise (hard to find) or YG MOP


----------



## modestine

ILoveC said:


> can someone tell me the prices of the alhambra single motif pendant in turquoise versus mother of pearl versus onyx versus the red stone (forgot the name).  I'm trying to decide on which to buy.





kimber418 said:


> Here you go.  Some may be off by a bit but this is from the VCA price thread.
> Pendant set in WG with MOP and chain $2100
> Pendant set in YG with Onyx and chain $2500
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian  $2600
> Pendant set in YG with Yellow Gold  $2500
> Pendant set in YG with Tiger eye   $2600
> Pendant set in WG with Turquoise  $3150
> 
> Not sure about YG turquoise (hard to find) or YG MOP



The YG turquoise pendant is the same price as the WG. I purchased mine in February of this year at the VCA store in Orange County.


----------



## Belle.

kimber418 said:


> It is made by ARTISTIC TILE. Go under GLASS and then Mosaic. I met with my designer today and she said she would not recommend it for a floor because it actually has GLASS in it along with Marble (will scratch easily). It could be a border or used in the shower/bath area. It is pretty $$$$. I have to say I am sort of obsessed with it. Today I had my 20 motif turquoise on at the tile studio and the owner came over and she said, "oh look, your necklace matches the sample tile board you picked out!" I said "Oh I didn't know that! Wow!" Sort of didn't want to admit that I am obsessed with the design of alhambra! Only my friends here can relate!


 
Thanks! and LOL about it matching the necklace comment! would indeed make a very pretty border


----------



## ILoveC

Thank you kimber418.    I have the yellow gold vintage with yellow gold Alhambra. For my second VCA piece which color is probably best? I have olive skin tone and dark brown hair. I was thinking turquoise or onyx or mop in yg.


----------



## kimber418

I would get YG MOP.  It is timeless, classic & goes with anything you are wearing.  It would compliment your skin tones also.  Good luck.  The yellow gold vintage is a great first piece of VCA by the way.  Like I said earlier, the turquoise is very hard to find.


----------



## LVoeletters

hey guys-- quick question- i don't know the name of this ring-- its from the pearlee line, its a ring band with the pearl edging and little diamond alhambras around the circumference. How much is it and how much are the littlle pearlee thin bands?


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> hey guys-- quick question- i don't know the name of this ring-- its from the pearlee line, its a ring band with the pearl edging and little diamond alhambras around the circumference. How much is it and how much are the littlle pearlee thin bands?


 
It's like $14K+ ish If you go to betteridge.com you can request price on the perlee pieces.


----------



## momoftwoprinces

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


OMG ! i love this beautiful piece ..., which location did you purchased it (im in Pasadena,ca. area)? and how much ? i havent had this piece yet ..., i'm starting my collection since last month and i so far i have two of Alhambra necklace. btw I'm a NEWBIE here in ..., hello everyone ...! 
have a blessed Saturday


----------



## momoftwoprinces

modestine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my first VCA piece!  (And this is my first TPF post!)  I was a little surprised by how deep the coloring was of the turquoise.  I feel that most of the turquoise Alhambra pieces I have seen on the website and in their advertisements are usually a lot more of a sky blue color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



hi there,
i love this piece, i couldn find it anywhere for this piece, do  you mind letting me know where to bu this ? and how much on this beautiful piece ? i love turquoise. btw i'm a newbie to this site and this forum  sorry if i bugged you with my message. thank so much.
have a blessed saturday.


----------



## ILoveC

thanks kimber418; i think i'll get the mop with yg.  my dh suggested the same but you know i needed a vca expert opinion


----------



## modestine

momoftwoprinces said:


> hi there,
> i love this piece, i couldn find it anywhere for this piece, do  you mind letting me know where to bu this ? and how much on this beautiful piece ? i love turquoise. btw i'm a newbie to this site and this forum  sorry if i bugged you with my message. thank so much.
> have a blessed saturday.



Hello- welcome!

There's a great thread- Van Cleef & Arpels Global Current Price List on the forum that has the prices. I purchased mine in the VCA store in Costa Mesa in February for $3150. I was extremely lucky because it was my first time in any VCA store & they had my necklace! It was ordered for a customer who changed her mind last minute. I suppose you would have to order it now and put down a deposit. Let know if you need an SA- I love mine!


----------



## momoftwoprinces

modestine said:


> Hello- welcome!
> 
> There's a great thread- Van Cleef & Arpels Global Current Price List on the forum that has the prices. I purchased mine in the VCA store in Costa Mesa in February for $3150. I was extremely lucky because it was my first time in any VCA store & they had my necklace! It was ordered for a customer who changed her mind last minute. I suppose you would have to order it now and put down a deposit. Let know if you need an SA- I love mine!



oh yes, i saw that. thank you for welcoming me and thank you for the the info. wow, that hard to find eh ? amazing that you finally got it, congratulations! so how long did it takes you to order it and received it in your mail box and how much do i have to put for the deposit ? oh btw, i just checked on ebay they also have one just sold today (clover turquoise just like the one you have) for buy it now listing for $2599 and last week i think sold for $2800. thats a very good deal, i assuming this particular piece of jewelry are rare/ hard to find then  none of them have their receipt and auth paper. so far i know NONE of VCA product have any replica/ duplicate/ copy/ fake stuff right ? just wonder  anywho, thank so much again for the info..., i'll hunt for mine now ..., wish me luck..., and yes i will let you know if i do need more info. ta... ta ... ! have a blessed weekend !


----------



## Junkenpo

momoftwoprinces said:


> oh  none of them have their receipt and auth paper. so far i know NONE of VCA product have any replica/ duplicate/ copy/ fake stuff right ?  !




If a brand is well liked, someone out there has made an inspired or knock off version of it.


----------



## momoftwoprinces

Junkenpo said:


> If a brand is well liked, someone out there has made an inspired or knock off version of it.



really ? how can you tell the different ? i know that there's a stamp on the chain, and does it all the same ? or ...? i'm kinda planning to buy it from ebay  IF i didnt get it in any store ...., since its rare and difficult to find.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA lovers!
> 
> We are remodeling two bathrooms so I have been enthralled with mosaic stone patterns for the last few weeks.  I am doing the master bathrooms in our home.  I came across this sample board mosaic today and this photo was in the book of the company that makes the mosaic.  It actually is MOP and so much prettier in person.  It shimmers brilliantly.  I have the sample at my home today.  Not sure it it fits in my remodel project but I may try to use it as a border in the tub area of my bath!  Luckily we have his/hers master bathrooms!    I think the dress is for TGG!!!!  The little alhambras on the tile board are a mixture of a MOP substance and carrara marble~



Kim!! I absolutely LOVE the tile in that dress. No kidding!! I must find it because as you know....we are building right now! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## diamond lover

I have a very small collection of vca and hoping to get a new piece for my birthday. Ive tried the frivole 2 flowers pave and love it a lot but out of budget. Tried the single flower frivole ring and pendant which I quite like too. I always hope to get a 10 motif wig mop to match with my bracelet too. However I can only buy 1 piece. Shall I get the single frivole ring or 10 motif?? I have a yg frivole ring already but want something in all diamonds from vca which I hvn'nt had.  

Does anyone knows if frivole in the classic line like vintage Alhambra.  Want to pass on to my daughter so want to buy a classic piece which will be everlasting.

I wear white gld more than yellow gold although I hv quite a lot of hv jewellery incl magic yg mop ring, byzantine necklace and earrings.

I wear ring more often than necklace because I won't wear necklace in winter.

Thanks


----------



## kim_mac

an all diamond vca piece, why not go for the single frivole ring?  the double flower ring is dressier and hard to size more than 1 or 2 sizes (for your daughter if she is very different in finger size), so the single might be a good option.  it's a tough decision because the vintage alhambra is classic vca, you could hook up your bracelet for a variety of lengths, and alhambra seems to go up the most in price increases, but you already have lots of alhambra - magic, byzantine - so why not go for a DIAMOND piece?


----------



## beachy10

diamond lover said:


> I have a very small collection of vca and hoping to get a new piece for my birthday. Ive tried the frivole 2 flowers pave and love it a lot but out of budget. Tried the single flower frivole ring and pendant which I quite like too. I always hope to get a 10 motif wig mop to match with my bracelet too. However I can only buy 1 piece. Shall I get the single frivole ring or 10 motif?? I have a yg frivole ring already but want something in all diamonds from vca which I hvn'nt had.
> 
> Does anyone knows if frivole in the classic line like vintage Alhambra. Want to pass on to my daughter so want to buy a classic piece which will be everlasting.
> 
> I wear white gld more than yellow gold although I hv quite a lot of hv jewellery incl magic yg mop ring, byzantine necklace and earrings.
> 
> I wear ring more often than necklace because I won't wear necklace in winter.
> 
> Thanks


 
The diamond frivole single flower ring is nice but so is the pendant. I think the pendant is more wearable. If I could only own one diamond piece by VCA it would be frivole pave.


----------



## I'll take two

diamond lover said:


> I have a very small collection of vca and hoping to get a new piece for my birthday. Ive tried the frivole 2 flowers pave and love it a lot but out of budget. Tried the single flower frivole ring and pendant which I quite like too. I always hope to get a 10 motif wig mop to match with my bracelet too. However I can only buy 1 piece. Shall I get the single frivole ring or 10 motif?? I have a yg frivole ring already but want something in all diamonds from vca which I hvn'nt had.
> 
> Does anyone knows if frivole in the classic line like vintage Alhambra.  Want to pass on to my daughter so want to buy a classic piece which will be everlasting.
> 
> I wear white gld more than yellow gold although I hv quite a lot of hv jewellery incl magic yg mop ring, byzantine necklace and earrings.
> 
> I wear ring more often than necklace because I won't wear necklace in winter.
> 
> Thanks


Frivole ring and pendant are both gorgeous but as you think you would wear the ring more I would go with that .


----------



## Junkenpo

momoftwoprinces said:


> really ? how can you tell the different ? i know that there's a stamp on the chain, and does it all the same ? or ...? i'm kinda planning to buy it from ebay  IF i didnt get it in any store ...., since its rare and difficult to find.



The materials are not hard to get... Gold, semi-precious gemstones... And while the quality may be harder to duplicate, the design is not. It's always buyer beware on eBay, be careful.


----------



## Junkenpo

Happy joy! 

My sweets came.  The turquoise is not as deep as I was hoping, a little on the pale side.  I'm still making up my mind on whether to keep or return.

Here's pics of all 4.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love them ALL.........!!


QUOTE=Junkenpo;21666035]Happy joy! 

My sweets came.  The turquoise is not as deep as I was hoping, a little on the pale side.  I'm still making up my mind on whether to keep or return.

Here's pics of all 4. 











[/QUOTE]


----------



## modestine

Junkenpo said:


> Happy joy!
> 
> My sweets came.  The turquoise is not as deep as I was hoping, a little on the pale side.  I'm still making up my mind on whether to keep or return.
> 
> Here's pics of all 4.



Gorgeous!! I love your collection! Please post modeling pictures- I don't recall seeing too many pictures of sweets layered!


----------



## LVoeletters

modestine said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! I love your collection! Please post modeling pictures- I don't recall seeing too many pictures of sweets layered!



Please don't post pictures bcuz I know it's going to tempt me!!!!  just kidding please post pics but fully be aware if I start coveting the look I will blame you!


----------



## MsCandice

I've been admiring all the lovely VCA pieces you ladies have posted for so long. Wanted to make my own minor contribution to the VCA thread.  Introducing my sweet YG MOP bracelet. Actually, I don't have it any more, second picture, is why. Too large, but the smaller size is on the way.


----------



## cappys

I added to my VCA bracelet YG collection today. My final big purchase until October. Thanks for letting me share my 'Lucky' bracelet with you (here pictured with her older sisters)


----------



## cappys

MsCandice said:


> I've been admiring all the lovely VCA pieces you ladies have posted for so long. Wanted to make my own minor contribution to the VCA thread.  Introducing my sweet YG MOP bracelet. Actually, I don't have it any more, second picture, is why. Too large, but the smaller size is on the way.


So very pretty and I look forward to another pic with the new one.  LOL - now I know where they get the extra two inches I always add


----------



## Junkenpo

MsCandice said:


> I've been admiring all the lovely VCA pieces you ladies have posted for so long. Wanted to make my own minor contribution to the VCA thread.  Introducing my sweet YG MOP bracelet. Actually, I don't have it any more, second picture, is why. Too large, but the smaller size is on the way.





cappys said:


> I added to my VCA bracelet YG collection today. My final big purchase until October. Thanks for letting me share my 'Lucky' bracelet with you (here pictured with her older sisters)



I love these!  

MsCandice, I always thought I had a tough time finding bracelets that fit... it must be a double challenge for you!  Love that layered look. 

Cappys - gorgeous collection... please add it to the VCA family pic thread. 

As for me.. I will see what I can do to tempt others  by making a stand alone thread for my sweets sometime this week.


----------



## cappys

Junkenpo said:


> I love these!
> 
> MsCandice, I always thought I had a tough time finding bracelets that fit... it must be a double challenge for you!  Love that layered look.
> 
> Cappys - gorgeous collection... please add it to the VCA family pic thread.
> 
> As for me.. I will see what I can do to tempt others  by making a stand alone thread for my sweets sometime this week.


Hello and thank you.  I have been collecting bit by bit for 5 years.  I didn't know there was a "VCA family pic thread".  I'll go have a look very soon!!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LVoeletters

MsCandice said:
			
		

> I've been admiring all the lovely VCA pieces you ladies have posted for so long. Wanted to make my own minor contribution to the VCA thread.  Introducing my sweet YG MOP bracelet. Actually, I don't have it any more, second picture, is why. Too large, but the smaller size is on the way.



Love it! What's that beaded bracelet? Michael kors?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Are those diamonds in the center of each motif of your vintage Alhambra bracelet?
If so, I have never seen this before!  I thought there was only the pave or the plain version..... Pretty!



cappys said:


> I added to my VCA bracelet YG collection today. My final big purchase until October. Thanks for letting me share my 'Lucky' bracelet with you (here pictured with her older sisters)
> 
> View attachment 1692711


----------



## cappys

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are those diamonds in the center of each motif of your vintage Alhambra bracelet?
> If so, I have never seen this before! I thought there was only the pave or the plain version..... Pretty!


 
Hi - yes there is one diamond in each motif. Apparently it was a special request/order for a longtime VCA client who co-owns the store at the Short Hills Mall. She had five made for her store and I was very lucky to get one. I've learned to snap things up when there are available or else the price goes up OR it is a while before (or if ever) another one comes in. Learned it with the Lucky Alhambra bracelet so when it came up this time - I got it (with a little help from my SA). She rocks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So pretty!!
Get your special SA to put you on the list for the next special edition vintage Alhambra. It is expected to be released in October in very limited quantities.....it is snakewood.



cappys said:


> Hi - yes there is one diamond in each motif. Apparently it was a special request/order for a longtime VCA client who co-owns the store at the Short Hills Mall. She had five made for her store and I was very lucky to get one. I've learned to snap things up when there are available or else the price goes up OR it is a while before (or if ever) another one comes in. Learned it with the Lucky Alhambra bracelet so when it came up this time - I got it (with a little help from my SA). She rocks!


----------



## cappys

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!
> Get your special SA to put you on the list for the next special edition vintage Alhambra. It is expected to be released in October in very limited quantities.....it is snakewood.


Thank you.  This self-inflicted ban will not be fun so I hope to live vicariously through all of you. My next purchase with either be the Lucky Necklace or a watch - I finally found one I love.  Here is to a long long six months


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Don't feel bad.....I am on Ban Island right with you!!


QUOTE=cappys;21668931]Thank you.  This self-inflicted ban will not be fun so I hope to live vicariously through all of you. My next purchase with either be the Lucky Necklace or a watch - I finally found one I love.  Here is to a long long six months [/QUOTE]


----------



## diamond lover

I called 2 SAs in Hong Kong and both said turquoise will not be discontinued, only set in 18KYG discontinued but still have new stocks for WG. Can anyone re-confirm in the US or other countries? I am considering their 5 OR 10 motifs too over the single frivole pave ring.

Please advice. thanks!


----------



## diamond lover

do u prefer WG or YG turquoise? I wear WG more often but I think YG looks more lovely with turquoise, as it makes the T pops.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cappys said:
			
		

> I added to my VCA bracelet YG collection today. My final big purchase until October. Thanks for letting me share my 'Lucky' bracelet with you (here pictured with her older sisters)



Ohhh love your collection. All such special pieces! Do you know if the Byzantine bracelet is still around? I love it!


----------



## CATEYES

I agree with nakedmosher-such speciall pieces Cappys Does the one with the hanging leaf & clover motif, I believe called lucky, bother you/get caught on things since they dangle? Thanks for sharing your collection!


----------



## MsCandice

Thanks, I will l can't wait for the other one to come in. Your bracelets are all so unique and beautiful. More things for me to add to my dreamlist. I l think they are even more lovely since  they are not the typical VCA  pieces. 


cappys said:


> So very pretty and I look forward to another pic with the new one.  LOL - now I know where they get the extra two inches I always add


----------



## MsCandice

Thanks  my layered look was actually inspired by another member here. Part of the TPF disease LOL.  I fell in love with the look of the single charm, bezel bracellet and LOVE bracelet, with the latter being one of my next planned purchases.  Looking forward to thread with your sweets, I've been thinking about getting either the sweet butterfly necklace or bracelet. Such beautiful pieces.  



Junkenpo said:


> I love these!
> 
> MsCandice, I always thought I had a tough time finding bracelets that fit... it must be a double challenge for you!  Love that layered look.
> 
> Cappys - gorgeous collection... please add it to the VCA family pic thread.
> 
> As for me.. I will see what I can do to tempt others  by making a stand alone thread for my sweets sometime this week.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This makes no sense because the issue is with sourcing the turquoise.....





diamond lover said:


> I called 2 SAs in Hong Kong and both said turquoise will not be discontinued, only set in 18KYG discontinued but still have new stocks for WG. Can anyone re-confirm in the US or other countries? I am considering their 5 OR 10 motifs too over the single frivole pave ring.
> 
> Please advice. thanks!


----------



## cappys

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ohhh love your collection. All such special pieces! Do you know if the Byzantine bracelet is still around? I love it!


Thank you. I saw one yesterday in the store.  The only thing I don't like is how quickly the byzantine develops a patina (VCA speak for scratches   The chalcedony and gold ones don't scratch.  So if you don't mind that - the byzantine is very nice.  I love mine and have the pendant to match.  Bday gift from husband and I wear it for work.  Someone asked it the four leaf clover was for the girl scouts


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cappys said:


> Thank you. I saw one yesterday in the store. The only thing I don't like is how quickly the byzantine develops a patina (VCA speak for scratches  The chalcedony and gold ones don't scratch. So if you don't mind that - the byzantine is very nice. I love mine and have the pendant to match. Bday gift from husband and I wear it for work. Someone asked it the four leaf clover was for the girl scouts


 
Ahhh I see your point. I have the same issue with my Cartier Orchid ring. The surface area of the leaves is such that it develops more scratches than other pieces (which I must say does drive me a bit batty!!). I do love the nature of that bracelet though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cappys

CATEYES said:


> I agree with nakedmosher-such speciall pieces Cappys Does the one with the hanging leaf & clover motif, I believe called lucky, bother you/get caught on things since they dangle? Thanks for sharing your collection!


Hi Cateyes - I just got it yesterday so I don't know yet.  Some of my othe VCA alhambra do get caught so I am extra careful.  I refuse to save my jewelry for special occasions so I wear my bracelets almost every day.  I'll let you know if it causes any undo snagging which makes me rethink this position.  I am just happy to have some color on my wrist!! LOL - and I mix them with bead bracelets all the time which the VCA SAs find very amusing.  Thanks for commenting and asking.


----------



## dialv

cappys I love your bracelets, the Lucky is my favorite.


----------



## cappys

dialv said:


> cappys I love your bracelets, the Lucky is my favorite.


Thank you.  Each represents little/large milestones in my life so I love them. I just hope the perle of the one gold bracelet doesn't scratch the motifs (charms) of the Lucky Alhambra.  If it does - there goes wearing them on one arm.


----------



## CATEYES

cappys said:


> Hi Cateyes - I just got it yesterday so I don't know yet.  Some of my othe VCA alhambra do get caught so I am extra careful.  I refuse to save my jewelry for special occasions so I wear my bracelets almost every day.  I'll let you know if it causes any undo snagging which makes me rethink this position.  I am just happy to have some color on my wrist!! LOL - and I mix them with bead bracelets all the time which the VCA SAs find very amusing.  Thanks for commenting and asking.



I like to be practical about my purchases too. I like to be able to use them & admire them (sigh)......I have a few things that I can't wear all the time and I feel like they are being wasted & not appreciated like they should. Lol but I think you know what I'm saying. I have a Tiffany charm bracelet with far too many charms (I should post a pic to see what you all think) but don't wear it much b/c a few of the charms snag clothing, etc. I feel bad b/c hubby spent so much on it Anyhoo-I love all 3 of your bracelets. Wear them all!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Please post a photo of your charm bracelet so that we can all admire it.
Sounds lovely!



CATEYES said:


> I like to be practical about my purchases too. I like to be able to use them & admire them (sigh)......I have a few things that I can't wear all the time and I feel like they are being wasted & not appreciated like they should. Lol but I think you know what I'm saying. I have a Tiffany charm bracelet with far too many charms (I should post a pic to see what you all think) but don't wear it much b/c a few of the charms snag clothing, etc. I feel bad b/c hubby spent so much on it Anyhoo-I love all 3 of your bracelets. Wear them all!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Got my sweet thread up for those who want to see modeling pics.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-sweet-it-is-746564.html


----------



## misssoph

Hello ladies
Hoping for your advice.

I have just ordered a 10 motif onyx necklace from London jewelers to ship to Australia. The only thing now is to work out if and how much to have it lengthened by VCA before shipping
I won't be able to send it back easily to have it adjusted because of customs duties.
I am pretty sure it will be too short as is at 16.75 inches.
One option would be just to get a local jeweler to make an extension here, wouldn't quite match of course.
Otherwise I believe VCA will add links between each motif.

For those who have had necklaces lengthened could you tell me how many links they added and how much longer the necklace ended up?
 Cheers


----------



## texasbrooke

misssoph said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> Hoping for your advice.
> 
> I have just ordered a 10 motif onyx necklace from London jewelers to ship to Australia. The only thing now is to work out if and how much to have it lengthened by VCA before shipping
> I won't be able to send it back easily to have it adjusted because of customs duties.
> I am pretty sure it will be too short as is at 16.75 inches.
> One option would be just to get a local jeweler to make an extension here, wouldn't quite match of course.
> Otherwise I believe VCA will add links between each motif.
> 
> For those who have had necklaces lengthened could you tell me how many links they added and how much longer the necklace ended up?
> Cheers



You just tell them how much longer you want it to be (1 inch, 1 1/2 inch, whatever you want) and they figure out how many links to add.


----------



## beachy10

misssoph said:


> Hello ladies
> Hoping for your advice.
> 
> I have just ordered a 10 motif onyx necklace from London jewelers to ship to Australia. The only thing now is to work out if and how much to have it lengthened by VCA before shipping
> I won't be able to send it back easily to have it adjusted because of customs duties.
> I am pretty sure it will be too short as is at 16.75 inches.
> One option would be just to get a local jeweler to make an extension here, wouldn't quite match of course.
> Otherwise I believe VCA will add links between each motif.
> 
> For those who have had necklaces lengthened could you tell me how many links they added and how much longer the necklace ended up?
> Cheers


 
They added 2 links per motif. It will lengthen it by about 2 inches. Mine have O jump rings in case I want to wear it shorter.


----------



## misssoph

Thankyou texasbrooke and beachy10 for your replies, very helpful


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please post a photo of your charm bracelet so that we can all admire it.
> Sounds lovely!


Ok....you all help me so much by posting your pics. The least I van do is start as well. I created a yahoo/flickr account, got my pic loaded but how do I put my name across it so others can't pull off Internet to use? I know, I'm a virgin!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wish I could help..I had to email my photos to another dear tpf member who posted them for me!



CATEYES said:


> Ok....you all help me so much by posting your pics. The least I van do is start as well. I created a yahoo/flickr account, got my pic loaded but how do I put my name across it so others can't pull off Internet to use? I know, I'm a virgin!


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't know about flicker, but photobucket has an edit button where you can add text or stamps, or even the filter of a photo.


----------



## CATEYES

Ha ha!! Someone else did it for you-how sweet I tried to insert when I was replying from my computer (without Flickr) but no luck. Maybe I'll make a photobucket account....thanks girls!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey! Anyone know if you can resize a btf butterfly ring?


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> Hey! Anyone know if you can resize a btf butterfly ring?


 
I've been told no. You don't want to cut the ring as the integrity will be compromised. I was told by a local jeweler that they could shave the inside a bit to make it bigger. I didn't ask them about making it smaller.


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I've been told no. You don't want to cut the ring as the integrity will be compromised. I was told by a local jeweler that they could shave the inside a bit to make it bigger. I didn't ask them about making it smaller.



I was told the same thing, they had get me one from Europe to fit exactly.


----------



## Junkenpo

Woohoo! Turns out the 4-6 weeks was overestimation... My 5 motif yg onyx bracelet is now on its way to me! I'm so excited.

Also, I'm sending the sweet turquoise back. I really wanted to want it, but the color just wasn't vibrant enough for me. It was very pale ice blue to me in real life, still very pretty, just not me.

Part of me wonders about trading for the RG clover sweet, but the sensible side is saying "enough". :/


----------



## geminigal1

Hi girls, just wanted to share some eye candies with you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## geminigal1

This is something I tried on recently in a boutique.  It's stunning!!!












Have a great weekend everyone!!! beach:


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! I went to the VCA boutique yesterday. I should not haved walked in. 
I fell in love with the 16 motif magic necklaces. Both female sa's had them one, one in WG and Grey MOP, mop, the other in YG and Onyx, mop. I was dying. Now that is a necklace!  I also tried on the pave clover Perlee bangle. OMG. It was a small size and was tight. But what a piece! Layered next to my love it was amazing. 
I looked at Cosmos and Pave Frivole. Too beautiful for words. They are now on my wishlist.

Then as I was leaving, I saw it! The 2 butterflies ring that a few ladies her have. I was blown away. I had to try it on!  My hubby even said it was gorgeous. Be happy ladies, the ring is now 25k!!! I found it hard to walk away from. sighhhhh.

So I am now planning my next piece. 
My Frivole yg ring is being made for me and I am very happy about that as I can wear it everyday. They did not have the Frivole earrings to try on.
I think I need a Rose Gold piece and a pave piece. 
I then went to Cartier and was like meh, lol. VCA stole my heart again yesterday.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I went to the VCA boutique yesterday. I should not haved walked in.
> I fell in love with the 16 motif magic necklaces. Both female sa's had them one, one in WG and Grey MOP, mop, the other in YG and Onyx, mop. I was dying. Now that is a necklace! I also tried on the pave clover Perlee bangle. OMG. It was a small size and was tight. But what a piece! Layered next to my love it was amazing.
> I looked at Cosmos and Pave Frivole. Too beautiful for words. They are now on my wishlist.
> 
> Then as I was leaving, I saw it! The 2 butterflies ring that a few ladies her have. I was blown away. I had to try it on! My hubby even said it was gorgeous. Be happy ladies, the ring is now 25k!!! I found it hard to walk away from. sighhhhh.
> 
> So I am now planning my next piece.
> My Frivole yg ring is being made for me and I am very happy about that as I can wear it everyday. They did not have the Frivole earrings to try on.
> I think I need a Rose Gold piece and a pave piece.
> I then went t
> o Cartier and was like meh, lol. VCA stole my heart again yesterday.


 
I always find stuff at VCA that I want! Ugh, it's dangerous going in that store.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I went to the VCA boutique yesterday. I should not haved walked in.
> I fell in love with the 16 motif magic necklaces. Both female sa's had them one, one in WG and Grey MOP, mop, the other in YG and Onyx, mop. I was dying. Now that is a necklace! I also tried on the pave clover Perlee bangle. OMG. It was a small size and was tight. But what a piece! Layered next to my love it was amazing.
> I looked at Cosmos and Pave Frivole. Too beautiful for words. They are now on my wishlist.
> 
> Then as I was leaving, I saw it! The 2 butterflies ring that a few ladies her have. I was blown away. I had to try it on! My hubby even said it was gorgeous. Be happy ladies, the ring is now 25k!!! I found it hard to walk away from. sighhhhh.
> 
> So I am now planning my next piece.
> My Frivole yg ring is being made for me and I am very happy about that as I can wear it everyday. They did not have the Frivole earrings to try on.
> I think I need a Rose Gold piece and a pave piece.
> I then went to Cartier and was like meh, lol. VCA stole my heart again yesterday.


 
Sounds like you had an awesome play day!! Isn't the perlee bracelet amazing? I would adore that layered with a RG love (swooon!!)


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I always find stuff at VCA that I want! Ugh, it's dangerous going in that store.


 
I know! I have now seen WG things I never thought I would want. Ughh


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sounds like you had an awesome play day!! Isn't the perlee bracelet amazing? I would adore that layered with a RG love (swooon!!)


 It was nice. The perlee with pave clovers is gorgeous. I know Kat99 has one.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I went to the VCA boutique yesterday. I should not haved walked in.
> I fell in love with the 16 motif magic necklaces. Both female sa's had them one, one in WG and Grey MOP, mop, the other in YG and Onyx, mop. I was dying. Now that is a necklace! I also tried on the pave clover Perlee bangle. OMG. It was a small size and was tight. But what a piece! Layered next to my love it was amazing.
> I looked at Cosmos and Pave Frivole. Too beautiful for words. They are now on my wishlist.
> 
> Then as I was leaving, I saw it! The 2 butterflies ring that a few ladies her have. I was blown away. I had to try it on! My hubby even said it was gorgeous. Be happy ladies, the ring is now 25k!!! I found it hard to walk away from. sighhhhh.
> 
> So I am now planning my next piece.
> My Frivole yg ring is being made for me and I am very happy about that as I can wear it everyday. They did not have the Frivole earrings to try on.
> I think I need a Rose Gold piece and a pave piece.
> I then went to Cartier and was like meh, lol. VCA stole my heart again yesterday.


 
How fun!  My wish list grows as well every time I go into the boutique.  Unfortunately, I only want pave pieces now.  I love the Perlee pave clover bangle - it is one of my wish list items, along with a few others.  It is so hard to walk out without buying anything!


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> Hey! Anyone know if you can resize a btf butterfly ring?




I was told that you can squeeze or stretch the butterfly motifs together or apart to make the ring a little smaller or bigger but they don't suggest re-sizing in general.  hope this helps.  are you considering this ring


----------



## timayyyyy

Hi Ladies! I'm new to VCA and I'm just loving everything! I was wondering if you guys have a dedicated reference thread with pics or a thread with just modeling pics of all things VCA. I'm trying to decide on what to get and I'm getting confused as to what piece is what. All help is appreciated!


----------



## timayyyyy

Nevermind, I found the reference thread! Heehee


----------



## surfergirljen

kim_mac said:


> I was told that you can squeeze or stretch the butterfly motifs together or apart to make the ring a little smaller or bigger but they don't suggest re-sizing in general.  hope this helps.  are you considering this ring



Thanks Kim! I have never actually tried one on but LOOOOVE the design and had a week ago seen one on ebay (has since been removed) that was whatever Fr. size equates to a US 4.5. On my right hand I'm a 7.5 but I thought maybe since it's open etc I could stretch it or have it worked on a bit... seems to be a moot point though as it's been removed!   I don't think I can justify the $24 K (I think it is now?) for a new one but thought I might have found a bit of a steal there and would have gone for it if it had been a bit closer in size!  Oh well... REALLY don't need more jewels at the moment!


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks Kim! I have never actually tried one on but LOOOOVE the design and had a week ago seen one on ebay (has since been removed) that was whatever Fr. size equates to a US 4.5. On my right hand I'm a 7.5 but I thought maybe since it's open etc I could stretch it or have it worked on a bit... seems to be a moot point though as it's been removed!   I don't think I can justify the $24 K (I think it is now?) for a new one but thought I might have found a bit of a steal there and would have gone for it if it had been a bit closer in size!  Oh well... *REALLY don't need more jewels at the moment!** *




I keep telling myself that all the time, especially with Mother's Day around the corner!


----------



## girlie_girl

Hi ladies..
I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
* vintage pendant YG/MOP
* sweet pendant YG/MOP
* sweet earrings YG/MOP

I'm confused as the earring will complete the set more but actually since the sweet is small and I always wear my hair down it might not show.. And as the pendant will show more I still believe that even if I wore the pendant still the set will be missing without the earrings plus the sweet pendant is too small and the vintage pendant is almost double the price of the sweet pendant!!
If I got the pendant what earrings would go with the set?
Please helppp me decide!! 

TIA


----------



## MsCandice

I would go for either pendant, especially since you wear your hair down a pendant would be more visible and get more wear. You could always wear diamond or gold ball earrings, if you want studs. Also, I don't think its necessary to think about wearing them all together. Just because you have a complete set doesn't mean you have to wear them all together,at least I wouldn't, maybe that helps with your decision.. 



girlie_girl said:


> Hi ladies..
> I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
> * vintage pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet earrings YG/MOP
> 
> I'm confused as the earring will complete the set more but actually since the sweet is small and I always wear my hair down it might not show.. And as the pendant will show more I still believe that even if I wore the pendant still the set will be missing without the earrings plus the sweet pendant is too small and the vintage pendant is almost double the price of the sweet pendant!!
> If I got the pendant what earrings would go with the set?
> Please helppp me decide!!
> 
> TIA


----------



## LVoeletters

girlie_girl said:
			
		

> Hi ladies..
> I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
> * vintage pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet earrings YG/MOP
> 
> I'm confused as the earring will complete the set more but actually since the sweet is small and I always wear my hair down it might not show.. And as the pendant will show more I still believe that even if I wore the pendant still the set will be missing without the earrings plus the sweet pendant is too small and the vintage pendant is almost double the price of the sweet pendant!!
> If I got the pendant what earrings would go with the set?
> Please helppp me decide!!
> 
> TIA



Pendant, you can always get sweet earrings down the road but the necklace will make a statement


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the vintage pendant.
It is a wonderful piece that will have just the right impact.
The sweets are nice but cute.........tiny.
I would not worry about matching earrings..once you have the pendant, you will have a lot of clovers going on.....more chic to wear gold hoops or diamonds.

 ladies..
I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
* vintage pendant YG/MOP
* sweet pendant YG/MOP
* sweet earrings YG/MOP

I'm confused as the earring will complete the set more but actually since the sweet is small and I always wear my hair down it might not show.. And as the pendant will show more I still believe that even if I wore the pendant still the set will be missing without the earrings plus the sweet pendant is too small and the vintage pendant is almost double the price of the sweet pendant!!
If I got the pendant what earrings would go with the set?
Please helppp me decide!! 

TIA[/QUOTE]


----------



## Junkenpo

girlie_girl said:


> Hi ladies..
> I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
> * vintage pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet earrings YG/MOP
> 
> 
> TIA



Since you said you wear your hair down, and wouldnt get much visibility with the earrings, I'd go with vintage pendant. The sweets are really small and unless tiny is what you specifically want, it probably won't make you happy in the long run.

Plus, for me, 2 of 3 pieces in different areas (ears, neck, hand/wrist) is usually my limit. So, 2 matchy & 1 complementary, otherwise I feel too matchy-matchy... But that's me. I've totally seen other ladies rock the all matched sets.


----------



## Junkenpo

My bracelet came back& I totally love it. The only problem is that when I had it sized down, I was over zealous in my estimate. It is a hair short... It'll fit one wrist but not the other. So... Back it goes! (sigh) I attached it to a sweet to stack & make up the length and it looks great! I'll get some pics to share before I send it back.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Can anyone tell me prices for a single motif YG/MOP clover necklace, as well as the Sweet sized version?  There's no VCA store in my city, and I can't find any pricing online.  

Do they also make a single motif WG/Chalcedony clover as well, or is that multiple motif only?


----------



## girlie_girl

Hi.. In my country (Dubai) the small pendant (sweet) in YG/MOP is $1375 and the bigger one (vintage) is $2380..


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Do they make the necklace with the single clover in rose gold? Thanks


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the vintage pendant.
> It is a wonderful piece that will have just the right impact.
> The sweets are nice but cute.........tiny.
> I would not worry about matching earrings..once you have the pendant, you will have a lot of clovers going on.....more chic to wear gold hoops or diamonds.
> 
> ladies..
> I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
> * vintage pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet earrings YG/MOP
> 
> I'm confused as the earring will complete the set more but actually since the sweet is small and I always wear my hair down it might not show.. And as the pendant will show more I still believe that even if I wore the pendant still the set will be missing without the earrings plus the sweet pendant is too small and the vintage pendant is almost double the price of the sweet pendant!!
> If I got the pendant what earrings would go with the set?
> Please helppp me decide!!
> 
> TIA


[/QUOTE]
I have long hair as well ,so tend to buy the regular vintage earrings as I find the sweet a little too small for me


----------



## kim_mac

LVoeletters said:


> Pendant, you can always get sweet earrings down the road but the necklace will make a statement



i agree with the ladies here - i would get the vintage pendant.  i think diamond stud earrings would tie in the diamond on your alhambra ring.  the sweet earrings are a little small IMO.  i like the vintage size earrings better.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.

And it looks great with my sweets!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very, very pretty!!!



Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


I love all of your bracelets!! They all go so well together too! Congrats


----------



## surfergirljen

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!
> 
> Oh wow this is so pretty... I LOVE it! I don't know why I've never considered the onyx until now but now I am kind of loving it!!





kim_mac said:


> [/B]
> 
> I keep telling myself that all the time, especially with Mother's Day around the corner!



HAHA! Oh there's an excuse around every corner isn't there? LOL! They seem to be so perfectly evenly spaced through the year for me too! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the vintage pendant.
> It is a wonderful piece that will have just the right impact.
> The sweets are nice but cute.........tiny.
> I would not worry about matching earrings..once you have the pendant, you will have a lot of clovers going on.....more chic to wear gold hoops or diamonds.
> 
> ladies..
> I need your opinions and help! I recently bought the vintage 5 motifs YG/MOP bracelet and vintage ring YG/MOP with diamond. I now want to add to the set and don't know what to get as my budget is limited.. So do you think I should get which of the following:
> * vintage pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet pendant YG/MOP
> * sweet earrings YG/MOP
> 
> I'm confused as the earring will complete the set more but actually since the sweet is small and I always wear my hair down it might not show.. And as the pendant will show more I still believe that even if I wore the pendant still the set will be missing without the earrings plus the sweet pendant is too small and the vintage pendant is almost double the price of the sweet pendant!!
> If I got the pendant what earrings would go with the set?
> Please helppp me decide!!
> 
> TIA


[/QUOTE]

TGG - the sweet earrings are TINY. Not huge impact... very pretty and classic... but I would go vintage pendant. It's really not that big and the sweet is TINY - lovely and great for layering, but knowing what you have already I think you'd be happier with the vintage size! 



Sweetyqbk said:


> Do they make the necklace with the single clover in rose gold? Thanks



Yes they DID... in solid RG (not with MOP or anything in the middle) - I think they still do!  I WISH they would introduce RG with MOP motifs... I would have very little control if those came out! What a gorgeous combo!

I have long hair as well ,so tend to buy the regular vintage earrings as I find the sweet a little too small for me [/QUOTE]

Agree!


----------



## kim_mac

junkenpo - love the onyx paired with your sweets!  glad to hear you are happy with it.  enjoy!


----------



## einseine

Congrats!!! They are really pretty!!! I have the onyx yg 5 motif, too. YG X Black looks better on your skin tone.



Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for all the kind words ladies!  I'm so going to miss it when I send it back out to have a few links put back in. It already feels like a basic part of jewelry wardrobe. 

Einseine, I saw your thread about your necklace & bracelet, and thought you looked so classy!  it definitely played a part in enabling my decision to go with onyx.


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for all the kind words ladies! I'm so going to miss it when I send it back out to have a few links put back in. It already feels like a basic part of jewelry wardrobe.
> 
> Einseine, I saw your thread about your necklace & bracelet, and thought you looked so classy! it definitely played a part in enabling my decision to go with onyx.


----------



## sjunky13

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


 
Gorgeous! So elegant. 
I agree with the stealth and it being so elegant. Great choice.


----------



## Candice0985

looks amazing junkenpo!!! I love the combinations of the sweets with your 5 motif


----------



## G&Smommy

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


 
Looks great on you!  Congrats!  I wear my 5-motif WG MOP bracelet every day.  It is a perfect every day piece IMO.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## LVoeletters

Do you lovely ladies think that like layering a VCA  5 motif bracelet with another in mop and gold would look weird with a Cartier juste un clou gold plain ring? I don't want to be too matchy w an Alhambra ring KWIM?


----------



## Candice0985

^ I think it would look fabulous!!  not matchy matchy at all


----------



## MsCandice

These are so lovely! Thank you for enabling, I mean posting these. lol. 


Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!



Wowoza!!! Congrats!! Looks amazing!!
Did you return your butterfly sweet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hey surfergirljen!
My post confused you....I don't have any sweets....and I already have the vintage mop earrings. I agree with you that the sweets are teeny tiny....they would be invisible on me!!!!  I was just responding to the question about which piece to add.......And I advised her to get the vintage pendant 







surfergirljen said:


> HAHA! Oh there's an excuse around every corner isn't there? LOL! They seem to be so perfectly evenly spaced through the year for me too!



TGG - the sweet earrings are TINY. Not huge impact... very pretty and classic... but I would go vintage pendant. It's really not that big and the sweet is TINY - lovely and great for layering, but knowing what you have already I think you'd be happier with the vintage size! 



Yes they DID... in solid RG (not with MOP or anything in the middle) - I think they still do!  I WISH they would introduce RG with MOP motifs... I would have very little control if those came out! What a gorgeous combo!


I have long hair as well ,so tend to buy the regular vintage earrings as I find the sweet a little too small for me [/QUOTE]

Agree![/QUOTE]


----------



## purseaddictnew

Hi Ladies,
it's my first time posting here. I finally can't help myself after reading this thread. everyone's pieces are so gorgeous. So I have decided to purchase my first VCA piece.  yeah, I am thrilled. I have my eyes set on an alhambra bracelet for my start piece. I am wondering whether anyone know which store has a good bracelet stock right now or recommend a nice sa to me?  there isn't a store in my state, so I will have to order by phone. 
thanks a lot and I am so existed.


----------



## LVoeletters

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> it's my first time posting here. I finally can't help myself after reading this thread. everyone's pieces are so gorgeous. So I have decided to purchase my first VCA piece.  yeah, I am thrilled. I have my eyes set on an alhambra bracelet for my start piece. I am wondering whether anyone know which store has a good bracelet stock right now or recommend a nice sa to me?  there isn't a store in my state, so I will have to order by phone.
> thanks a lot and I am so existed.



Better ridge! Ask for amanda but all the girls are nice there


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Does anyone know if the Frivole collection is discontinued? Why can't I find it on the website??


----------



## pond23

mamaluvsbags said:


> Does anyone know if the Frivole collection is discontinued? Why can't I find it on the website??



^ On the VCA website? They don't have every collection on there for some strange reason.


----------



## kimber418

Frivole is definitely not discontinued!  That would be the worst news in the jewelry industry!  I just received my YG Frivole earrings about a week ago.  Have not had time
to post pictures yet but Frivole is one gorgeous part of VCA!  The earrings are perfect.

I am a little under the weather this week but as soon as I feel better I will post my new YG Frivole Earrings!


----------



## diamond lover

kimber418 said:


> Frivole is definitely not discontinued! That would be the worst news in the jewelry industry! I just received my YG Frivole earrings about a week ago. Have not had time
> to post pictures yet but Frivole is one gorgeous part of VCA! The earrings are perfect.
> 
> I am a little under the weather this week but as soon as I feel better I will post my new YG Frivole Earrings!


 

agree! Frivole is my favourite collection. I just got my yellow gold Frivole pendant necklace to match my 2 flowers ring.  They are so lovely. I haven't take off my necklace since I got it a week ago.  the all pave ring is my dream ring.

Since I started purchasing VCA 2 years, Frivole was not on their website.


----------



## tbbbjb

Great news that I just HAD to share....my Carnelian Sweet Heart Pendant that I ordered in September is finally here.  Well, actually at NM.  But, I should receive it by the end of the week.  YEA!!!  The wait has been excruciating and I have thought about all the things I could have used that money towards, but I bought it right before the price increase so I just kept waiting.  Anyway, I just had to share and only my friends here would understand


----------



## Bethc

tbbbjb said:


> Great news that I just HAD to share....my Carnelian Sweet Heart Pendant that I ordered in September is finally here. Well, actually at NM. But, I should receive it by the end of the week. YEA!!! The wait has been excruciating and I have thought about all the things I could have used that money towards, but I bought it right before the price increase so I just kept waiting. Anyway, I just had to share and only my friends here would understand


 
Yeah!!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

diamond lover said:


> agree! Frivole is my favourite collection. I just got my yellow gold Frivole pendant necklace to match my 2 flowers ring.  They are so lovely. I haven't take off my necklace since I got it a week ago.  the all pave ring is my dream ring.
> 
> Since I started purchasing VCA 2 years, Frivole was not on their website.



That's a relief! I remember seeing it on the website some time back, and it may have been a few years already. Since I'm not near a boutique I really have to rely on the website. Great to hear!!


----------



## peppers90

Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!



 I have this bracelet too.  Looks fantastic on you, paired with the sweets.  It is such a versatile piece and VCA onyx is stunning!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What pieces are your considering?
I purchased the yg earrings (large) and the multi-station necklace this year....I have been very pleased with both pieces.





mamaluvsbags said:


> That's a relief! I remember seeing it on the website some time back, and it may have been a few years already. Since I'm not near a boutique I really have to rely on the website. Great to hear!!


----------



## veroliz

Hello my VCA friends!!! my husband just came back from Miami, and brought me a surprise: vintage alhambra WG turquoise pendant!!! My birthday was last month but he did not give me anything because we had agreed that the 10 motif YG MOP and earrings I got for Christmas was enough also as a birthday present....
Well, he knew I was dying to get something alhambra with turquoise and went yesterday to the VCA boutique in Bal Harbour and they only had the 20 motif (way too expensive).... so they had it shipped from California and he went to pick it up today (he almost missed his plane, sooooo sweet!)
I was in shock when he gave it to me!!! soooo happy!!! I have to figure out how to post pictures! anyway, I needed to tell someone! and who better than you all VCA lovers who can understand the joy I have right now


----------



## dialv

So sweet of your husband, The turquoise pendant is a beautiful necklace.


----------



## ghoztz

congrats on the turquoise pendant!!!  pls show us ASAP!!


----------



## beachy10

veroliz said:


> Hello my VCA friends!!! my husband just came back from Miami, and brought me a surprise: vintage alhambra WG turquoise pendant!!! My birthday was last month but he did not give me anything because we had agreed that the 10 motif YG MOP and earrings I got for Christmas was enough also as a birthday present....
> Well, he knew I was dying to get something alhambra with turquoise and went yesterday to the VCA boutique in Bal Harbour and they only had the 20 motif (way too expensive).... so they had it shipped from California and he went to pick it up today (he almost missed his plane, sooooo sweet!)
> I was in shock when he gave it to me!!! soooo happy!!! I have to figure out how to post pictures! anyway, I needed to tell someone! and who better than you all VCA lovers who can understand the joy I have right now


 
How sweet! Congrats on your new piece.


----------



## Florasun

Gorgeous! This will be very versatile - good investment, imho.


Junkenpo said:


> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!


----------



## luxluv

Does anyone have a picture of a 5 motif bracelet linked with a 10 motif necklace? I'm thinking about getting one of these to start. In yellow gold with MOP. I would love a 20 motif or two 10 motif necklace but it's not in the budget right now and I love the look of the long necklace. Thank you!


----------



## dialv

That is how I wear mine, Surfergirljen had hers that way with an extender made and I had the same done, that way when I buy the onyx 5 and 10 motif I can use the extender with them too.  I will try to post a pic later, I am not sure how to search it but Surfergirljen has great pics of this somewhere in the previous vca addiction thread.


----------



## sbelle

I've been out of the loop for a few months-- has anyone heard about a US price increase?  I know there was one in Europe recently, but haven't heard anything about the US ( unless I missed it!)


----------



## Tall1Grl

My SA from NM told me it would be first of June.


----------



## dolphingirl

Tall1Grl said:


> My SA from NM told me it would be first of June.



Ouch, it's coming soon!


----------



## thimp

Tall1Grl said:


> My SA from NM told me it would be first of June.


Gulp. So soon.


----------



## Tall1Grl

I know it's crazy that's why I recently purchased a 5 motif bracelet before the increase..and probably my last purchase ....


----------



## sjunky13

Tall1Grl said:


> My SA from NM told me it would be first of June.


 
Thanks for the info!!! I will call my store and I need to move on some things. I knew it was coming.  

I am glad I got the order in for my Frivole ring. Now for the other stuff.


----------



## dialv

Hey luxluv here is a picture of my 10 motif and bracelet with a 3 inch extender and without. Hope this helps. I like the way it hangs without the extender.


----------



## dialv

Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!


----------



## CATEYES

dialv said:


> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!


I love your bracelet too! And your turq necklace-congrats!


----------



## peppers90

dialv said:


> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!



This is such a cool looking bracelet, enjoy that unique piece!


----------



## dialv

Thanks CATEYES, they just came in.


----------



## dialv

Thanks peppers90, I was a little unsure over dangling charms but when I wore it around the house I don't think they will get bumped as they seem to just move out of the way.


----------



## LVoeletters

kat99 said:
			
		

> Hi MTML!
> 
> My opinion is that while all the pieces you mentioned are lovely, you should try on the Socrate BTF and then choose. The Socrate ring was the item that made me fall in love with VCA, it was one of my first major purchases from VCA, I just loved it and it makes me happy to see it sitting on my finger. A BTF ring is their trademark and the perfect piece to celebrate your hard work and saving
> 
> That being said I honestly can't imagine anybody not falling in love with a classic MOP bracelet which is a very beautiful and more conservative choice - so try it on! But I think you should save up for what your heart desires...
> 
> I posted this somewhere else but here is a picture of my Socrate to help you!



This is GORGEOUS! How much is it currently may I ask?


----------



## Samia

dialv said:


> Hey luxluv here is a picture of my 10 motif and bracelet with a 3 inch extender and without. Hope this helps. I like the way it hangs without the extender.



Oh my! that looks amazing specially against that mint top!!



dialv said:


> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!


Love!!


----------



## veroliz

dialv said:
			
		

> So sweet of your husband, The turquoise pendant is a beautiful necklace.



Thanks dialv!


----------



## veroliz

beachy10 said:
			
		

> How sweet! Congrats on your new piece.



Thanks beachy10!


----------



## veroliz

ghoztz said:
			
		

> congrats on the turquoise pendant!!!  pls show us ASAP!!



Thank you ghoztz! I will ask my teenage son to help me with posting the pics....


----------



## veroliz

dialv said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!



They are gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## I'll take two

dialv said:


> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!


Very pretty pieces


----------



## Tall1Grl

dialv said:


> Hey luxluv here is a picture of my 10 motif and bracelet with a 3 inch extender and without. Hope this helps. I like the way it hangs without the extender.


Wow! DialV that is a Beautiful necklace! I love the yg mop clovers!!! And I love your tq butterfly sweet and bracelet of course!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Here are my modeling shots for my onyx yg 5 motif! I'm so happy with it. I love how under the radar it is where I live. It's gorgeous, I can wear it everyday with a polo & jeans for work and it will still look sharp for out to dinner.
> 
> And it looks great with my sweets!



I cant stop looking at your pictures! If I had all of these I'd stack 2 sweets together on one wrist and then wear the 5 motif w the other sweet so I could be wrapped with VCA all day every day! I especially like the heart w the onyx!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Ok, tell me if this sounds dumb, but what about getting an extendor to put on a sweet necklace and then wrapping it around your wrist as a charm bracelet??? I am considering doing that ... My SA said it would be $400 for 3.5"


----------



## LVoeletters

I feel like that'll end up scratching the charm and getting tangled and knotted on your wrist..


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hmmm, wish I could post pix ... I wrapped a vintage pendant with a sweet bracelet and the 5 motif together on one wrist just to see;playing around with them since I've been hoarding them mostly:shame:


----------



## Junkenpo

dialv said:


> Hey luxluv here is a picture of my 10 motif and bracelet with a 3 inch extender and without. Hope this helps. I like the way it hangs without the extender.



So gorgeous!



dialv said:


> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!



Love the pieces! Modeling shots, please?



LVoeletters said:


> I cant stop looking at your pictures! If I had all of these I'd stack 2 sweets together on one wrist and then wear the 5 motif w the other sweet so I could be wrapped with VCA all day every day! I especially like the heart w the onyx!



Thank you!  I've considered that exact thing, but haven't worked up the courage yet. Lol



Tall1Grl said:


> Ok, tell me if this sounds dumb, but what about getting an extendor to put on a sweet necklace and then wrapping it around your wrist as a charm bracelet??? I am considering doing that ... My SA said it would be $400 for 3.5"



And I've also thought about this, I'm actually thinking of doing this with a Roberto Coin necklace I have. I was going to try this with the mop clover sweet or vintage but the necklaces don't hang the same as bracelets, so I was worried about it looking unbalanced to me... 

Can anyone with a sweet or single motif vintage necklace post a rough modeling shot of what this might look like?


----------



## Samia

I just called VCA and they still don't know about a price increase, however the manager did mention that there is one every May.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Wow, I don't know what to say;I don't know why my SA at NM would tell me something that wasn't true but if that is the case, if no increase, then maybe I could get the yg mop earrings  and possibly someday getting another 5 motif yg mop to make a necklace!!
That would be awesome!!


----------



## Samia

^ There still may be an increase, there is one every year, maybe this SA still does not know about it.


----------



## veroliz

Hello! I finally figured out how to post pictures... So, here is my small collection:














Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CATEYES

veroliz said:


> Hello! I finally figured out how to post pictures... So, here is my small collection:
> 
> View attachment 1720985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720988
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Sooo pretty!! Are the earclips pink??


----------



## dialv

Very pretty, love your turquoise necklace.


----------



## LVoeletters

veroliz said:


> Hello! I finally figured out how to post pictures... So, here is my small collection:
> 
> View attachment 1720985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720988
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


drooling over the necklace!


----------



## Suzie

veroliz said:


> Hello! I finally figured out how to post pictures... So, here is my small collection:
> 
> View attachment 1720985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720988
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
They look loveley on you, are you wearing an extender on your 10 motif?


----------



## *emma*

*veroliz*, you have some great pieces! Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## *emma*

*Junkenpo*, love your sweets as well as your onyx bracelet! Hope you are enjoying them! This thread is so dangerous to look at. My list keeps growing and growing . . .


----------



## veroliz

CATEYES said:


> Sooo pretty!! Are the earclips pink??


No, they are YG MOP, I think they look pink because of the light...


----------



## veroliz

dialv said:


> Very pretty, love your turquoise necklace.


thank you! I love it too!!


----------



## veroliz

LVoeletters said:


> drooling over the necklace!



Thank you!! I love it too!


----------



## veroliz

Suzie said:


> They look loveley on you, are you wearing an extender on your 10 motif?



No... I am wearing it alone... I want to buy an extender though


----------



## veroliz

*emma* said:


> *veroliz*, you have some great pieces! Thanks for sharing them with us!


Thank you!!


----------



## VD za

Hi Guys,

I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.  But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold.   I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios.  I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace. 

BTW, I already have 

- pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
- sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
- sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
- sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold

So what do you guys think?  Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?

Thanks, 

VD Za


----------



## LVoeletters

VD za said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.  But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold.   I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios.  I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace.
> 
> BTW, I already have
> 
> - pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
> - sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
> - sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
> - sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold
> 
> So what do you guys think?  Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VD Za


YG!!!!! I'm biased because this is the set I am currently working on... the WG looked amazing with my current jewelry of stainless steel mop michele watch and the rest of my white gold and diamonds- but theres something so rich about the yellow gold and MOP... when I put on the necklace I could see myself wearing it when I'm fifty and it still looking glamorous. So obviously I chose YG lol but either way you will be happy with what you have. I would love to layer it with a solid YG 5 motif bracelet!


----------



## tbbbjb

VD za said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.  But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold.   I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios.  I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace.
> 
> BTW, I already have
> 
> - pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
> - sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
> - sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
> - sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold
> 
> So what do you guys think?  Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VD Za



I vote for yellow gold.  It just gives it a richer look, but that is jmho.


----------



## LaBoisson

dialv said:


> Here is a picture of my Lucky bracelet and Sweet Turquoise butterfly necklace. Love this bracelet so much!



Your bracelet is sooo pretty...you mentioned that it just came in.
Could you tell me how much it cost and where I can pick one up ?
TIA!


----------



## Tall1Grl

VD za said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet. But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold. I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios. I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace.
> 
> BTW, I already have
> 
> - pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
> - sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
> - sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
> - sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold
> 
> So what do you guys think? Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VD Za


 YG!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

i have always preferred yg with mop for myself for the reasons above but i've seen many lovely ladies on this forum with their wg/mop.  maybe you can try them on and see how you react to yg versus wg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

YG.
It looks much richer.....
The WG is pretty but seems more casual to me...




QUOTE=VD za;21882063]Hi Guys,

I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.  But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold.   I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios.  I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace. 

BTW, I already have 

- pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
- sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
- sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
- sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold

So what do you guys think?  Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?

Thanks, 

VD Za[/QUOTE]


----------



## CATEYES

veroliz said:


> No, they are YG MOP, I think they look pink because of the light...


Well, they are stunning!! Thanks for answering


----------



## sjunky13

VD za said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet. But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold. I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios. I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace.
> 
> BTW, I already have
> 
> - pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
> - sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
> - sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
> - sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold
> 
> So what do you guys think? Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VD Za


 I personally love YG. My Alhambra pieces are in YG. But you should try them on. Some ladies here have the WG and it is very crisp and pretty. 
My heart always goes to YG though.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, so did anyone hear of a def price increase? I have a list and I don't want to rush it. I hope I don't have too by June 1st.


----------



## veroliz

VD za said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to get the 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.  But I'm still deciding between the MOP with white gold or yellow gold.   I would also like to see pictures (if possible) from you guys if you have either of these scenarios.  I heard people can connect the 10 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet together to make a longer necklace.
> 
> BTW, I already have
> 
> - pendant, tiger eye with yellow gold
> - sweet pendant, cornellian with rose gold
> - sweet pendant, butterfly MOP with yellow gold
> - sweet bracelet, TQ with white gold
> 
> So what do you guys think?  Get MOP with yellow gold or MOP with white gold?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VD Za



Yellow gold!!


----------



## *emma*

I have both wg and yg mop, and I wear the wg more especially in the summer.  The wg suits my skin tone more, but I love the look of the yg with mop. Try them both on and see which one tugs at your heart. It is different for everyone. Good luck deciding!


----------



## thimp

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so did anyone hear of a def price increase? I have a list and I don't want to rush it. I hope I don't have too by June 1st.


I would love to know also. Any news of a June 1st price increase?


----------



## thimp

Ladies, I would love your advice. I'm trying to decide on my next VCA earrings. I have narrowed it down to small lotus and the three flower socrates. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## thimp

Double post


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> Ladies, I would love your advice. I'm trying to decide on my next VCA earrings. I have narrowed it down to small lotus and the three flower socrates. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


 
Lotus!
I personally like them more, plus you have the ring! They are gorgeous.


----------



## kim_mac

Thimp, did you get a chance to try on the 3 flower socrates?  I wish I could see them on you because I already know how lovely the lotus earrings look on you.  A comparison picture would be helpful (hint hint).  The lotus did not look very good on me when I tried them on in the boutique.  They look so good on Eva Mendes and surgergirljen but look terrible (like ninja stars) on me!  I have not had a chance to try on the 3 flower socrates.  What's the rationale behind the earrings?  What's the look you are going for?  What are you thinking they would coordinate with?  Without knowing anything, I would pick the Lotus earrings for you because I've already seen that they look beautiful on your ears and you have the ring!  That would be a stunning evening look!


----------



## kim_mac

here are some comparison pics - la van's posting #1509:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-328176-101.html

another shot of zooey with socrates earclips:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--l2BY3imX4k/Tu4q0ewb6-I/AAAAAAAAChY/5_zbzK5ySqY/s1600/Zooey_Deschanel.jpg


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> here are some comparison pics - la van's posting #1509:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-328176-101.html
> 
> another shot of zooey with socrates earclips:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/--l2BY3imX4k/Tu4q0ewb6-I/AAAAAAAAChY/5_zbzK5ySqY/s1600/Zooey_Deschanel.jpg



Hopefully, I will be trying the three flower socrates earrings by this weekend. I realized that I am more of an earring gal, and would like another VCA pair to wear in the daytime. The socrates just look so feminine and special. But you are right, the lotus earrings will be a perfect match to my ring, and a perfect evening set.


----------



## thimp

sjunky13 said:


> Lotus!
> I personally like them more, plus you have the ring! They are gorgeous.



Yes, the lotus earrings and ring would be a nice set.


----------



## kim_mac

agree that the socrates are more feminine and would be great to wear in the daytime!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> agree that the socrates are more feminine and would be great to wear in the daytime!


I prefer curves to sharp angles. So I am more drawn to the socrates. However, I do need a set, and just haven't been able to commit myself to establishing one. ush:


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> Thimp, did you get a chance to try on the 3 flower socrates?  I wish I could see them on you because I already know how lovely the lotus earrings look on you.  A comparison picture would be helpful (hint hint).  The lotus did not look very good on me when I tried them on in the boutique.  They look so good on Eva Mendes and surgergirljen but look terrible (*like ninja stars*) on me!


LOL, now I cannot get that image out of my head. Lotus earrings=Ninja stars earrings.


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> I prefer curves to sharp angles. So I am more drawn to the socrates. However, I do need a set, and just haven't been able to commit myself to establishing one. ush:


 
Thimp, you have cosmos earrings, correct? 
How about pave Frivole? I love them and they are so gorgeous! Then you could get the ring and necklace . LOL


----------



## thimp

sjunky13 said:


> Thimp, you have cosmos earrings, correct?
> How about pave Frivole? I love them and they are so gorgeous! Then you could get the ring and necklace . LOL



Lol! I wish I have the cosmos earrings! No, I have the frivole earrings and the cosmos pendant. I love my frivole earrings, and use them at least 2-3 times a week!


----------



## kim_mac

i am with you - i prefer curves to sharp angles.  if you are looking for daytime, i would consider the socrates since i think the curved shape compliments the cosmos pendant and alhambra necklaces you have.  i wouldn't get the lotus simply to have a set.  i think in time you will know what "set" you have your heart set on.  

this is so fun contemplating your purchase choices!  i have to sit out this price increase (pouting on ban island) but i get to live vicariously through you ladies!


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> Lol! I wish I have the cosmos earrings! No, I have the frivole earrings and the cosmos pendant. I love my frivole earrings, and use them at least 2-3 times a week!


 
Thats what I thought! Then I rewrote my comment! Ok, I guess the Socrates would be a softer daytime look, more subtle.
The Lotus really stand on thier own and make a statement. I guess both Thimp! 






oh and get the pave frivole ring too!


----------



## sjunky13

I am deciding myself what earrings to get. Frivole YG or Magic 3 motif dangle.
I am having the YG Frivole ring made right now and I have the Magic MOP 2 motif already.
I guess Frivole so I can have a set. But I love the impact of the magic.


----------



## thimp

sjunky13 said:


> I am deciding myself what earrings to get. Frivole YG or Magic 3 motif dangle.
> I am having the YG Frivole ring made right now and I have the Magic MOP 2 motif already.
> I guess Frivole so I can have a set. But I love the impact of the magic.


You will love the Frivole! The Frivole earrings are incredibly versatile, and so pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> You will love the Frivole! The Frivole earrings are incredibly versatile, and so pretty!


 I think so too. Plus I can age well with them. LOL. 
I am just so used to large earrings.


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> I am deciding myself what earrings to get. Frivole YG or Magic 3 motif dangle.
> I am having the YG Frivole ring made right now and I have the Magic MOP 2 motif already.
> I guess Frivole so I can have a set. *But I love the impact of the magic.*



gotta go with what you love!


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> gotta go with what you love!


 True! They were my first love from VCA and i never got them. 
I just need to know if there is an increase. The Alhambra always goes up the most.


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> I am deciding myself what earrings to get. Frivole YG or Magic 3 motif dangle.
> I am having the YG Frivole ring made right now and I have the Magic MOP 2 motif already.
> I guess Frivole so I can have a set. But I love the impact of the magic.



I have the 3 motif dangle, and love them!  Great presence and not too heavy! Are you thinking WG or YG?


----------



## sjunky13

peppers90 said:


> I have the 3 motif dangle, and love them! Great presence and not too heavy! Are you thinking WG or YG?


 I love your WG magic earrings. They look great on you. You have a lot of WG pieces.  But I am wanting the YG. I love the grey mop. I want the 16 motif necklace too. But it is 24k I think. I probally will let the price increase influance my choice. With an increase they will be way out of my comfort zone. 
 I wish they did a turq, mop combo. I bet everyone would get them!


This thread seems dead. Maybe everyone is happy with thier pieces. I wonder if it will pick up if there is a price increase announced.


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so did anyone hear of a def price increase? I have a list and I don't want to rush it. I hope I don't have too by June 1st.


OMG - again???  I thought there was just an increase in April?:censor:


----------



## LVoeletters

Florasun said:


> OMG - again???  I thought there was just an increase in April?:censor:


And they had one in the end of Jan/Feb this year TOO!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Speaking of large (or larger) have you tried on the flower lace earrings?
I am secretly obsessed with them...




sjunky13 said:


> I think so too. Plus I can age well with them. LOL.
> I am just so used to large earrings.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Speaking of large (or larger) have you tried on the flower lace earrings?
> I am secretly obsessed with them...



Sorry, Girlie, It is no secret in these parts


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:
			
		

> OMG - again???  I thought there was just an increase in April?:censor:



That was in France and I believe Switzerland only.


----------



## lorenzo94580

Am interested in a sweet Alhambra bracelet. Where are you ladies purchasing your sweet Alhambra jewelry? NM San Francisco seems to always be on backorder at least 3 months in advance. Is the Rodeo drive boutique always stocked? We're going to So Cal for summer vacation, so I might be able to swing by there to take a look.


----------



## LVoeletters

lorenzo94580 said:


> Am interested in a sweet Alhambra bracelet. Where are you ladies purchasing your sweet Alhambra jewelry? NM San Francisco seems to always be on backorder at least 3 months in advance. Is the Rodeo drive boutique always stocked? We're going to So Cal for summer vacation, so I might be able to swing by there to take a look.


hmm give betterridge in CT a call? or VCA in short hills NJ ? They'll do a charge send


----------



## tbbbjb

lorenzo94580 said:
			
		

> Am interested in a sweet Alhambra bracelet. Where are you ladies purchasing your sweet Alhambra jewelry? NM San Francisco seems to always be on backorder at least 3 months in advance. Is the Rodeo drive boutique always stocked? We're going to So Cal for summer vacation, so I might be able to swing by there to take a look.



I just returned a sweet carnelian heart pendant to the San Francisco NM that I had been waiting for since September because it was supposed to be yg and arrived in pg.  Urgh!!!  I am beyond upset as now they do not even offer that combination anymore, but it might be something for you and if you ask for my SA you MIGHT still get the old price of $1300.  It is worth a shot.  Good luck and try the Naples and Boca Raton stores they are independents and often have things other stores do not.  Ask for Carly and tell her I referred you (aka the lady in love with the yellow socrate earrings).  Good luck if I can help more please pm me as I have lots of SAs contacts


----------



## peppers90

sjunky13 said:


> I love your WG magic earrings. They look great on you. You have a lot of WG pieces.  But I am wanting the YG. I love the grey mop. I want the 16 motif necklace too. But it is 24k I think. I probally will let the price increase influance my choice. With an increase they will be way out of my comfort zone.
> I wish they did a turq, mop combo. I bet everyone would get them!
> 
> 
> This thread seems dead. Maybe everyone is happy with thier pieces. I wonder if it will pick up if there is a price increase announced.



I really like the 3 motif with MOP, Grey MOP and Onyx; very striking.  If I didn't have the 2 dangle, I would get the three.  They are awesome earrings!  

Yeah, not much posting lately.  I am saving up for a 10 motif WG MOP and something in tigers eye.  Will probably not have enough til end of the year.  That Turquoise 20 took all my funds!


----------



## sjunky13

Florasun said:


> OMG - again???  I thought there was just an increase in April?:censor:



Ok, I called. There is no planned increase for June or any upcoming months! LOL



texasgirliegirl said:


> Speaking of large (or larger) have you tried on the flower lace earrings?
> I am secretly obsessed with them...


TGG. I am scared to move into Pave. I think I will finish off my collection with a Pave piece. The FL are gorgeous. Kim K looks fab with hers. 



peppers90 said:


> I really like the 3 motif with MOP, Grey MOP and Onyx; very striking.  If I didn't have the 2 dangle, I would get the three.  They are awesome earrings!
> 
> Yeah, not much posting lately.  I am saving up for a 10 motif WG MOP and something in tigers eye.  Will probably not have enough til end of the year.  That Turquoise 20 took all my funds!



So, do you think it is redundant to get the 3 in YG since I have the 2 motif in MOP?
And it was worth it for that amazing necklace! I am turquoise obsessed!

Speaking of turquoise. I am having these earrings made for me from Penny Preville. 
http://www.pennypreville.com/collection/new/turquoise/turquoise-earring
with a longer drop like the one in WG next to it.

My sa called PP and asked her to match my 5 motif Turq. She scanned the bracelet and the image was a little lighter, paler. The sa wants me to send my bracelet to PP, so she can make the turq match.  I already paid in full for them. They sent a sample pair in white gold and they were a milky pale color. I ordered yellow gold and asked for the darker , richer color. I don't know where PP get's her stones. SA said she would insure my bracelet and they would ship it back to me after a match. I said I need to think about it. LOL. I am scared. Anyway. I have been looking for a Turq drop and found one! I am happy, not VCA. But they are still very pretty !  
Does anyone have PP jewelry? I was looking and her pieces are very feminine and pretty.


----------



## kimber418

I love Penny Preville jewels~   Their turquoise is TDF!   I do not own any but after looking at her website ........... The NM website never has the turquoise pieces.   I would be careful about mailing your bracelet to them.  Where are they located?  Hmmmm......
not too sure about that one!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have PP jewelry? I was looking and her pieces are very feminine and pretty.



I have several pairs of Penny Preville earrings-- mostly diamond ones. I love her things!  

This is one that I love -- aquamarine and diamonds








Oh, and I think you should send them your bracelet.  I think it is the only way that they will get the color you want!


----------



## kim_mac

very pretty, sbelle!  you ARE the earring queen!!!  

i think you could go either way on sending your bracelet since the earrings and bracelet are so far from each other...but if you are very particular and color sensitive, you should send them your bracelet.


----------



## lorenzo94580

LVoeletters said:


> hmm give betterridge in CT a call? or VCA in short hills NJ ? They'll do a charge send


Thank you!



tbbbjb said:


> I just returned a sweet carnelian heart pendant to the San Francisco NM that I had been waiting for since September because it was supposed to be yg and arrived in pg.  Urgh!!!  I am beyond upset as now they do not even offer that combination anymore, but it might be something for you and if you ask for my SA you MIGHT still get the old price of $1300.  It is worth a shot.  Good luck and try the Naples and Boca Raton stores they are independents and often have things other stores do not.  Ask for Carly and tell her I referred you (aka the lady in love with the yellow socrate earrings).  Good luck if I can help more please pm me as I have lots of SAs contacts



Thanks for the info! Nice to see a local on the boards. Sorry to hear about the heart pendant. Still amazes me how long the wait is.


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I called. There is no planned increase for June or any upcoming months! LOL
> 
> 
> TGG. I am scared to move into Pave. I think I will finish off my collection with a Pave piece. The FL are gorgeous. Kim K looks fab with hers.



Girls do NOT let me get into VCA pave! I will never be able to afford continuing my education otherwise!! Feel free to enable me on the 10 motif and a cartier love bangle though 

Where are Kim K VCA pics located?


----------



## Junkenpo

http://www.ross-simons.com/products/779181.html

Anyone?  

I can't take the temptation.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOL............




tbbbjb said:


> Sorry, Girlie, It is no secret in these parts


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> http://www.ross-simons.com/products/779181.html
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> I can't take the temptation.


if this is authentic that is a great price, and I agree...tempting


----------



## VD za

I'm planning to get VCA in France. And I need you guys to help me prepare for the price 



Do you know the current price there? 
-10 motifs vintage Alhambra necklace in MOP
-5 motifs vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP
-and earring in regular size vintage Alhambra in MOP




Thank you so much !!!


----------



## tbbbjb

VD za said:
			
		

> I'm planning to get VCA in France. And I need you guys to help me prepare for the price
> 
> Do you know the current price there?
> -10 motifs vintage Alhambra necklace in MOP
> -5 motifs vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP
> -and earring in regular size vintage Alhambra in MOP
> 
> Thank you so much !!!



There was a recent (May) price increase in France and even with the VAT refund, I doubt you will get a better price than purchasing here tax free.


----------



## pianoprincess

VD za said:
			
		

> I'm planning to get VCA in France. And I need you guys to help me prepare for the price
> 
> Do you know the current price there?
> -10 motifs vintage Alhambra necklace in MOP
> -5 motifs vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP
> -and earring in regular size vintage Alhambra in MOP
> 
> Thank you so much !!!



I was in Paris last week,iirc ,5motif bracelet mop with YG was 2900 euro before tax refund!


----------



## LVoeletters

I hate how long it takes to get something! The wait is killing me and its allowing me to look at other things to buy.......... I can't wait for my 5 motif bracelet! Although I know I have to shorten the bracelet. But I don't want to give it back!


----------



## tbbbjb

pianoprincess said:


> I was in Paris last week,iirc ,5motif bracelet mop with YG was 2900 euro before tax refund!



That is $3707 with the current exchange rate.  So, you will only save the VAT which is anywhere from 9%-12% and takes a few MONTHS to get back.  And if you forget to file at the airport or your paperwork gets misplaced you are SOL.  Also, if you pay with a credit card there are international currency transaction fees (some credit cards do not have this, so definitely check this out BEFORE you go) and if you pay with cash there is the currency exchange rate fees.  So, to me it really is not worth it, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## tbbbjb

VD za said:


> I'm planning to get VCA in France. And I need you guys to help me prepare for the price
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the current price there?
> -10 motifs vintage Alhambra necklace in MOP
> -5 motifs vintage Alhambra bracelet in MOP
> -and earring in regular size vintage Alhambra in MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much !!!


pianoprincess mentioned that the bracelet was 2900 euros, which would make the the necklace 5800 euros or $7414 at the current exchange rate.


----------



## birkinkellylove

does anybody know the paris price for the lotus ring? and/or an email address of a paris SA?? tia


----------



## tbbbjb

birkinkellylove said:


> does anybody know the paris price for the lotus ring? and/or an email address of a paris SA?? tia



You have a pm


----------



## I'll take two

birkinkellylove said:


> does anybody know the paris price for the lotus ring? and/or an email address of a paris SA?? tia


I would love the know the Paris price as well to compare with the Uk price which is £22,100.
I have a feeling Uk will be best for me though because of maximum 8% loyalty points from Harrods.


----------



## birkinkellylove

^
^^
thank you ladies! will publish the price when I find out -


----------



## I'll take two

That would be great as you never know with the currency exchange rate improvement it just could be cheaper for me in Paris


----------



## birkinkellylove

^I hope so...


----------



## VD za

Thank you ladies! You guys are very helpful 
I'm so exciting to see my beautiful necklace and bracelet soon....I'm totally addicted to VCA,and I really need a "VCA rehab" after this purchasing 


VD Za


----------



## parisglamor

Thank you birkinkellylove  I am waiting anxiously for VCA paris price.


----------



## birkinkellylove

Lotus euros 26,100 .......


----------



## dolphingirl

tbbbjb said:


> That is $3707 with the current exchange rate.  So, you will only save the VAT which is anywhere from 9%-12% and takes a few MONTHS to get back.  And if you forget to file at the airport or your paperwork gets misplaced you are SOL.  Also, if you pay with a credit card there are international currency transaction fees (some credit cards do not have this, so definitely check this out BEFORE you go) and if you pay with cash there is the currency exchange rate fees.  So, to me it really is not worth it, but that is just my opinion.



Thank you.  This is very good calculation.  I think I may be better off with department store's double/triple points or gift cards when available.


----------



## tbbbjb

birkinkellylove said:


> Lotus euros 26,100 .......



currency exchange at today's rate: $33,359.82


----------



## luxluv

dialv said:


> Hey luxluv here is a picture of my 10 motif and bracelet with a 3 inch extender and without. Hope this helps. I like the way it hangs without the extender.


Thank you for sharing these pictures. It's absolutely beautiful!!! Do you ever wear the 10 motif alone and the bracelet on the wrist? I'm wondering if it's too matchy. I love both pieces!! Simply beautiful!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I have several pairs of Penny Preville earrings-- mostly diamond ones. I love her things!
> 
> This is one that I love -- aquamarine and diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think you should send them your bracelet. I think it is the only way that they will get the color you want!


 

Gorgeous! I did not send the bracelet. As KIM said it will be far from my face. 

Thanks ladies! )


----------



## I'll take two

Birkin kelly love thanks for posting the euro price of the Lotus.
It looks as though I am better off buying from Harrods because of the loyalty points (double during birthday week)and AMEX points which equate to an overall 8% discount


----------



## I'll take two

veroliz said:


> Hello! I finally figured out how to post pictures... So, here is my small collection:
> 
> View attachment 1720985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1720988
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very pretty.
It took me ages to figure out how to post photo's as well !


----------



## birkinkellylove

tbbbjb said:


> currency exchange at today's rate: $33,359.82


 
Thanks, sadly it does not make sense for me to buy in Paris either......

I'll take two, the Harrods option is good


----------



## I'll take two

It certainly is worthwhile for any VCA purchases.
I only ever buy Jewellery from them when the double points option is available as I always feel better thinking that I have at least had a little bit of discount !!


----------



## I'll take two

I have recently found myself wearing the Cosmos pendant more than any of my other VCA pieces so I was thinking about adding another pendant to my collection.
I can't decide between the lotus pendant to match the ring I have ordered  or the flowerlace pendant which would be my only item from this range . Any thoughts would be appreciated .


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> I have recently found myself wearing the Cosmos pendant more than any of my other VCA pieces so I was thinking about adding another pendant to my collection.
> I can't decide between the lotus pendant to match the ring I have ordered  or the flowerlace pendant which would be my only item from this range . Any thoughts would be appreciated .


I've been thinking about the same thing! Out of all my VCA pieces, I wear my cosmos pendant the most. It's just so easy! Personally, I do not like the chain on the lotus pendant. And I fell in love with the flower lace pendant ever since I saw geminigal wearing it. It looks so feminine and light!


----------



## LVoeletters

sbelle said:


> I have several pairs of Penny Preville earrings-- mostly diamond ones. I love her things!
> 
> This is one that I love -- aquamarine and diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think you should send them your bracelet.  I think it is the only way that they will get the color you want!





thimp said:


> I've been thinking about the same thing! Out of all my VCA pieces, I wear my cosmos pendant the most. It's just so easy! Personally, I do not like the chain on the lotus pendant. And I fell in love with the flower lace pendant ever since I saw geminigal wearing it. It looks so feminine and light!



what does the flower lace pendant look like?


----------



## kuu

Hi, would like to ask for your help.

 In the beginning of the June I'll go to Miami and want to buy Lotus earring. This will be my first time in USA and I'm not familiar with shopping tips there(like VAT refund in Europe, special day discounts etc).

Any ideas if I can get some discounts in Bal Harbor shopping mall? It's always nice to get some discounts 

Thank you very much for your help.

P.s. In Paris Van Cleef boutique VAT refund is 12%.


----------



## park56

kuu said:


> Hi, would like to ask for your help.
> 
> In the beginning of the June I'll go to Miami and want to buy Lotus earring. This will be my first time in USA and I'm not familiar with shopping tips there(like VAT refund in Europe, special day discounts etc).
> 
> Any ideas if I can get some discounts in Bal Harbor shopping mall? It's always nice to get some discounts
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> P.s. In Paris Van Cleef boutique VAT refund is 12%.



Hi, there are no discounts in the US (there's no VAT here either).
Hope you'll have a good trip though!


----------



## kim_mac

I'll take two said:


> I have recently found myself wearing the Cosmos pendant more than any of my other VCA pieces so I was thinking about adding another pendant to my collection.
> I can't decide between the lotus pendant to match the ring I have ordered  or the flowerlace pendant which would be my only item from this range . Any thoughts would be appreciated .



From pictures, I prefer the flowerlace pendant.  It's very pretty and feminine and whimsical.  I also like that it is an open design, giving you a different look; whereas, the lotus is concentrated like the cosmos.  I have to say that i do love the lotus on black silk collar though!  If you decide on the lotus pendant, maybe VCA can switch out the snake chain.


----------



## kim_mac

what about the Noeud collection?  it's a bow and different from flowers.  does anyone know if there is a pendant?  i've only seen the ring.  nevermind, i searched online and there is only a fancy line necklace but a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## VD za

Still need more help ladies,

I will get vintage alhambra MOP 10 motifs necklace and 5 motifs bracelet. And here is my questions.

- For Necklace,can I get extension link...I saw some picture from this threads got 4 inches extension link before. How much do I need to pay extra?

- For Bracelet,I have really small wrists..and I will have to adjust the bracelet(maybe almost 10 links off total) but my question is....if I connected 10 motifs necklace with 5 motifs bracelet (which already adjusted short).....is that gonna be noticeable ??
Is anyone has been experiencing in this issue?
And if I don't adjust the bracelet at the store,do you recommend to adjust at local jeweler? Coz I might want to wear both as 10+5 motifs necklace.



Thanks
VD Za


----------



## dialv

I had an extention made, my SA in Toronto said VCA would only go 3 inches. The first inch was free, than they charged me for the extra two. I believe it was 400.00 plus tax. I just got mine back a couple months ago, they did a really nice job. I had to send them the necklace so it would match up, it took them two months. That's how it was for me but I know some people have 4 inch extentions. It looks really nice with them linked up though.


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:


> I have recently found myself wearing the Cosmos pendant more than any of my other VCA pieces so I was thinking about adding another pendant to my collection.
> I can't decide between the lotus pendant to match the ring I have ordered  or the flowerlace pendant which would be my only item from this range . Any thoughts would be appreciated .



I would love to see a modeling shot of the cosmos or lotus pendant.  I have been going through the old threads searching and so far I have not had any luck.  Does anyone have one they could post or point me to?  Thanks!!


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> I would love to see a modeling shot of the cosmos or lotus pendant.  I have been going through the old threads searching and so far I have not had any luck.  Does anyone have one they could post or point me to?  Thanks!!


Here is an old modeling shot of me wearing my small cosmos pendant with the 20 motif in turquoise and wg.


----------



## thimp

And here is the medium cosmos pendant, that I did not purchased.


----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:


> Here is an old modeling shot of me wearing my small cosmos pendant with the 20 motif in turquoise and wg.



Thank you, Thimp.  I really do like this size on you much better


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> Thank you, Thimp.  I really do like this size on you much better


I'm so glad you think so, too! It was agonizing turning down the medium. :cry:


----------



## kuu

Park56, Thank you very much for the info. It looks a bit disappointing... 

Another question. I have found a VCA boutique in Boca Raton. The web of shopping mall looks a bit more customer friendly rather than Bal Habor. Does anyone have bought something there?  Is BR boutique worth the trip? Does Mizner park has loyalty cards that can be used in VCA?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

kuu said:
			
		

> Park56, Thank you very much for the info. It looks a bit disappointing...
> 
> Another question. I have found a VCA boutique in Boca Raton. The web of shopping mall looks a bit more customer friendly rather than Bal Habor. Does anyone have bought something there?  Is BR boutique worth the trip? Does Mizner park has loyalty cards that can be used in VCA?



I don't know about friendly but bal harbour is so beautiful and I love carpaccios. Any time we are in Miami we go =)


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Here is an old modeling shot of me wearing my small cosmos pendant with the 20 motif in turquoise and wg.


This is a beautiful look Thimp ,I remember it well LOL
I agree about the chain on the Lotus pendant so am going to see if it is possible to change it.

Tbbbjb I am going to store again this week so will see if I can take a picture of the Lotus as there are very few pictures around.

Kim mac I also love the Noeud and saw a two tone ring ( white and rose good) that was beautiful 
I am normally drawn to sets of things but the Flowerlace just seems a little more fun.(whimsical is a great description )
I am so undecided but hopefully will be able to make a decision when I see them side by side . 
Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> This is a beautiful look Thimp ,I remember it well LOL
> I agree about the chain on the Lotus pendant so am going to see if it is possible to change it.
> 
> Tbbbjb I am going to store again this week so will see if I can take a picture of the Lotus as there are very few pictures around.
> 
> Kim mac I also love the Noeud and saw a two tone ring ( white and rose good) that was beautiful
> I am normally drawn to sets of things but the Flowerlace just seems a little more fun.(whimsical is a great description )
> I am so undecided but hopefully will be able to make a decision when I see them side by side .
> Thank you for your thoughts



Thank you, dear! I,too, would love to see a modeling pic of the lotus pendant! And congratulations on your lotus ring! This ring is so fun! I wear mine to bits!


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:


> This is a beautiful look Thimp ,I remember it well LOL
> I agree about the chain on the Lotus pendant so am going to see if it is possible to change it.
> 
> Tbbbjb I am going to store again this week so will see if I can take a picture of the Lotus as there are very few pictures around.
> 
> Kim mac I also love the Noeud and saw a two tone ring ( white and rose good) that was beautiful
> I am normally drawn to sets of things but the Flowerlace just seems a little more fun.(whimsical is a great description )
> I am so undecided but hopefully will be able to make a decision when I see them side by side .
> Thank you for your thoughts



Again?  Lucky Lady!! I wish I lived close to a store and did not have to do all my shopping through here and mail order.   I would love it if you could take a modeling picture!  BTW, I searched through the whole reference thread and at least at one time there was a TDF Triple Flower necklace and Flower lace came in yg and there were matching wg earrings.

Could you also please compare the small Lotus pendant to the earrings?  I was told they were the same size.  Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## tbbbjb

Flower Lace earrings picture from the reference thread


----------



## tbbbjb

Flower Lace necklace in YG from reference thread


----------



## tbbbjb

Flower Lace clip from the reference thread


----------



## tbbbjb

Flower Lace TDF Triple Flower Necklace from the reference thread


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll Take Two, I posted these for your benefit as you stated you were a fan of sets and I thought maybe you did not know that you could still have a set of Flower Lace.  There is a ring too.


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> Flower Lace earrings picture from the reference thread


I never would have really considered these, but they are very striking in the light


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> I'll Take Two, I posted these for your benefit as you stated you were a fan of sets and I thought maybe you did not know that you could still have a set of Flower Lace.  There is a ring too.


Thanks for posting but ,Oh dear !!! I really really shouldn't have looked at those , 
I am supposed to be climbing Mount Lotus Ear clips and pendant at the moment , sorry for the joke but my husband thinks I'm a shopping mountaineer who is always planning a new expedition as soon as I have reached a new peak  !! I really don't know what he means LOL


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> Flower Lace TDF Triple Flower Necklace from the reference thread


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> Flower Lace earrings picture from the reference thread


The flower lace earrings are soooo pretty!


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for posting but ,Oh dear !!! I really really shouldn't have looked at those ,
> I am supposed to be climbing Mount Lotus Ear clips and pendant at the moment , sorry for the joke but my husband thinks I'm a shopping mountaineer who is always planning a new expedition as soon as I have reached a new peak  !! I really don't know what he means LOL


Does that mean you are leaning toward the Lotus earrings and pendant to match with your coming Lotus ring?


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Does that mean you are leaning toward the Lotus earrings and pendant to match with your coming Lotus ring?


Yes I confess I am a SET addict as well as being a VCA addict .
I guess that's what you call double trouble.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Yes I confess I am a SET addict as well as being a VCA addict .
> I guess that's what you call double trouble.


Are you considering the larger size lotus ear clips? It is such a gorgeous, statement piece!


----------



## kim_mac

i must confess that i'm a set addict too (yikes, sounds very similar to another phrase) LOL!  i know whatever you get, it will be really spectacular!  can't wait to see how you like the pieces when you actually try them on.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Are you considering the larger size lotus ear clips? It is such a gorgeous, statement piece!


Hi Thimp, the larger ones are just beautiful but I really don't think I could carry them off.
I have never worn large earrings which is why I had the middle motif's removed from the magic 3 motif. Maybe if I was a few years younger........ Sigh


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> i must confess that i'm a set addict too (yikes, sounds very similar to another phrase) LOL!  i know whatever you get, it will be really spectacular!  can't wait to see how you like the pieces when you actually try them on.


It's a shame we can't all be like Ivana ***** and just get EVERYTHING from VCA
Yes SET addict could certainly does sound similar to something else LOL
I don't think there is any fear my DH could confuse the two .
He knows my addictions only too well Ha Ha


----------



## kim_mac

does she really have a big vca collection?  i'm so jealous!  i guess things wouldn't seem as special.  like a buffet where looking at too much food ends up ruining my appetite (trying to convince myself LOL).  

sigh...i love vca jewelry...it's a good addiction to have!!!


----------



## texasbrooke

kuu said:
			
		

> Park56, Thank you very much for the info. It looks a bit disappointing...
> 
> Another question. I have found a VCA boutique in Boca Raton. The web of shopping mall looks a bit more customer friendly rather than Bal Habor. Does anyone have bought something there?  Is BR boutique worth the trip? Does Mizner park has loyalty cards that can be used in VCA?



The Boca store is very nice. Mizner has no loyalty cards. The very best thing about the Boca store is they are independently owned, so if you by there, and ship out of state, no sales tax!  That is not the case with bal harbour, as they are company owned. I am local and have shopped at the Mizner store, but haven't bought there much  as try to save tax when I can!


----------



## HDMom

I recently purchased the small yg Frivole earrings. I love them, but when I take them out my piercing bleeds & my ears are sore. I want to wear them frequently, but cannot if this continues. If any of you lovely & knowledgable ladies have suggestions re: how to fix this I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## mikeyta

I'll take two said:


> Yes I confess I am a SET addict as well as being a VCA addict .
> I guess that's what you call double trouble.


 count me in also, I''take two, I work very hard now to get the lotus earings.
I told my husband, shopping is better than gambling.


----------



## beachy10

HDMom said:


> I recently purchased the small yg Frivole earrings. I love them, but when I take them out my piercing bleeds & my ears are sore. I want to wear them frequently, but cannot if this continues. If any of you lovely & knowledgable ladies have suggestions re: how to fix this I would greatly appreciate it!


 
I had this problem too and returned my frivole. I believe you can have VCA take off the clip back and put a regular post on.


----------



## Tall1Grl

mikeyta said:


> count me in also, I''take two, I work very hard now to get the lotus earings.
> I told my husband, shopping is better than gambling.


ME TOO ME TOO!


----------



## Tall1Grl

ME TOO ME TOO, I ALSO HAVE TWO SETS,YIKES


----------



## Tall1Grl

mikeyta said:


> count me in also, I''take two, I work very hard now to get the lotus earings.
> I told my husband, shopping is better than gambling.


 


Junkenpo said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pieces! Modeling shots, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've considered that exact thing, but haven't worked up the courage yet. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> And I've also thought about this, I'm actually thinking of doing this with a Roberto Coin necklace I have. I was going to try this with the mop clover sweet or vintage but the necklaces don't hang the same as bracelets, so I was worried about it looking unbalanced to me...
> 
> Can anyone with a sweet or single motif vintage necklace post a rough modeling shot of what this might look like?


ok I now have a pix...

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9794&pictureid=92467


----------



## Tall1Grl

here is another pix:
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9794&pictureid=92468


----------



## kuu

texasbrooke said:


> The Boca store is very nice. Mizner has no loyalty cards. The very best thing about the Boca store is they are independently owned, so if you by there, and ship out of state, no sales tax!  That is not the case with bal harbour, as they are company owned. I am local and have shopped at the Mizner store, but haven't bought there much  as try to save tax when I can!





Thank you very much Texasbroke. This sounds promising. I do the same - if there is opportunity to save i'll do. May i ask how much is the sale tax? How it works? Should I pay it and then return it in the airport or I show them passport and tickets and not pay tax at all? Sorry for so many questions...


----------



## birkinkellylove

the triple flowerlace necklace is incredible! but would need a formal (regular imo) occaision/occaisions to justify. My friend has the pendant, earrings and ring set and they are adorable! She is an opera singer and wears them for many occaisions formal/casual...


----------



## texasbrooke

kuu said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Texasbroke. This sounds promising. I do the same - if there is opportunity to save i'll do. May i ask how much is the sale tax? How it works? Should I pay it and then return it in the airport or I show them passport and tickets and not pay tax at all? Sorry for so many questions...



No. You do nothing other than tell them when you purchase you want is shipped to you anywhere out of the state of florida. Then they do not charge you the 6% sales tax.


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> This is a beautiful look Thimp ,I remember it well LOL
> I agree about the chain on the Lotus pendant so am going to see if it is possible to change it.
> 
> Tbbbjb I am going to store again this week so will see if I can take a picture of the Lotus as there are very few pictures around.
> 
> Kim mac I also love the Noeud and saw a two tone ring ( white and rose good) that was beautiful
> I am normally drawn to sets of things but the Flowerlace just seems a little more fun.(whimsical is a great description )
> I am so undecided but hopefully will be able to make a decision when I see them side by side .
> Thank you for your thoughts


 
I tried on the Lotus pendant a few months ago and really disliked the chain.  Not only the look, but also the length which is really short and more like a choker on me.  Also, while I love the Lotus motif, the pendant is fairly small and does not make a huge statement like the Lotus ring.  I guess I am just used to my Magic pendant which is more of a statement piece.  For those reasons, I would prefer the Flowerlace.  I would love to see a modeling shot of the Flowerlace as I have never seen it worn.  Good luck with your choice and have fun deciding!  I love shopping at VCA and always leave with an even longer wish list!


----------



## Junkenpo

Tall1Grl said:


> ok I now have a pix...



I like it! The 3 together kind of give it a lok similar to the magic line.


----------



## HDMom

Thanks for your response Beachy10. I plan to go to VCA this weekend for suggestions.


----------



## birkinkellylove

I'll take two

Doesn't the "Mirrior"(sp) chain also fit the lotus pendant? I think this chain is longer and would give a different look to the Lotus?


----------



## Tall1Grl

Junkenpo said:


> I like it! The 3 together kind of give it a lok similar to the magic line.


 Thanks Junkenpo, I like it too


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks for everyones comments and thoughts.
Just had some interesting info about the large Lotus pendant . Apparently the chain is now charged as a separate item so I am assuming that I will be able to choose a different chain .
I like the type of chain used on the vintage Alhambra pieces so will make that enquiry and post an update later.
The small lotus pendant must be quite dainty as the diamond weight is 0.43. The large pendant is 1.77
I am going to try and get some comparison pics of the Magic pendant,my medium cosmos pendant,large and small Lotus alongside the flowerlace pendant.


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyones comments and thoughts.
> Just had some interesting info about the large Lotus pendant . Apparently the chain is now charged as a separate item so I am assuming that I will be able to choose a different chain .
> I like the type of chain used on the vintage Alhambra pieces so will make that enquiry and post an update later.
> The small lotus pendant must be quite dainty as the diamond weight is 0.43. The large pendant is 1.77
> I am going to try and get some comparison pics of the Magic pendant,my medium cosmos pendant,large and small Lotus alongside the flowerlace pendant.



One of my SAs mentioned a medium lotus pendant.  Please take modeling comparison shots with the different chains, if possible.  Thanks in advance


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for everyones comments and thoughts.
> Just had some interesting info about the large Lotus pendant . Apparently the chain is now charged as a separate item so I am assuming that I will be able to choose a different chain .
> I like the type of chain used on the vintage Alhambra pieces so will make that enquiry and post an update later.
> The small lotus pendant must be quite dainty as the diamond weight is 0.43. The large pendant is 1.77
> I am going to try and get some comparison pics of the Magic pendant,my medium cosmos pendant,large and small Lotus alongside the flowerlace pendant.


 
Looking forward to your pics!  I must have tried the small Lotus pendant.  I did not know there was another size!


----------



## kuu

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for info Texasbrooke!!!


----------



## kuu

Dear Lotus earrings owners. How often do you wear them? What ocasions? Thanks


----------



## birkinkellylove

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for everyones comments and thoughts.
> Just had some interesting info about the large Lotus pendant . Apparently the chain is now charged as a separate item so I am assuming that I will be able to choose a different chain .
> I like the type of chain used on the vintage Alhambra pieces so will make that enquiry and post an update later.
> The small lotus pendant must be quite dainty as the diamond weight is 0.43. The large pendant is 1.77
> I am going to try and get some comparison pics of the Magic pendant,my medium cosmos pendant,large and small Lotus alongside the flowerlace pendant.


 
Yes, the small is tiny in fact (think micro!)  , the large is stunning!


----------



## I'll take two

I tried the large Lotus and flowerlace pendants . I loved the Lotus but didn't feel it sat well on my neck . It does makes a much nicer brooch or on a silk collar.

I'm afraid the picture quality is very poor but does give some indication the size comparison between some of the pieces.

The lotus ring fortunately was the perfect size so that will be winging its way to me sometime next week along with the small lotus earrings.
The larger earrings were just stunning but felt too a little too heavy for me ,though i was still seriously tempted .


----------



## birkinkellylove

^congrats

I actually think the Cosmos pendant is the best looking all in all - and you already have the Cosmos.....


----------



## thimp

birkinkellylove said:


> ^congrats
> 
> I actually think the Cosmos pendant is the best looking all in all - and you already have the Cosmos.....


I completely agree. Cosmos pendant wins hands down. IMHO.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> I tried the large Lotus and flowerlace pendants . I loved the Lotus but didn't feel it sat well on my neck . It does makes a much nicer brooch or on a silk collar.
> 
> I'm afraid the picture quality is very poor but does give some indication the size comparison between some of the pieces.
> 
> The lotus ring fortunately was the perfect size so that will be winging its way to me sometime next week along with the small lotus earrings.
> The larger earrings were just stunning but felt too a little too heavy for me ,though i was still seriously tempted .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733263


If you don't mind, I would love to see a pic of you wearing the small lotus earrings with the lotus ring when you receive them. Please tempt me with those earrings.


----------



## kimber418

I'll take two,

Thanks for the comparison pictures and congrats on the Lotus earrings and Lotus ring. 
The picture is gorgeous!

HDmom,

I have the small YG frivole and have VERY sensitive skin when it comes to pieced earrings or any metal touching my skin.  I can only wear 14k or 18K gold or platinum earrings.   The first time I wore my Frivole (small) I was alittle red and sore and I gave them a week break.  Now I can wear them all day and do not even know they are in.  In fact I fell asleep the other night with them in and was surprised in the morning to have them on!   Maybe give them a chance?  I love them!    I hope to get the pave frivole soon also!  

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## kimber418

Oops too big.  How do I make this picture smaller....OMG!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> I tried the large Lotus and flowerlace pendants . I loved the Lotus but didn't feel it sat well on my neck . It does makes a much nicer brooch or on a silk collar.
> 
> I'm afraid the picture quality is very poor but does give some indication the size comparison between some of the pieces.
> 
> The lotus ring fortunately was the perfect size so that will be winging its way to me sometime next week along with the small lotus earrings.
> The larger earrings were just stunning but felt too a little too heavy for me ,though i was still seriously tempted .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733263


 
Thanks for the pics!  I definitely tried on the small Lotus.  The Flowerlace looks really pretty on you, but I agree that the Cosmos is the best of all the options!  Congrats on your Lotus ring!  It is such a beautiful piece!


----------



## Junkenpo

I found another thing to do with my sweet bracelets. 







Here's the underside.


----------



## kim_mac

i'll take two - so happy to hear that the lotus ring is the right size and you're getting the earrings too - congratulations!!!  the flower lace looks very nice too.  are you still looking for another pendant to rotate?

junkenpo - how creative!  looks so cute on your finger!


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> I found another thing to do with my sweet bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the underside.


I like this idea!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> I found another thing to do with my sweet bracelets.
> 
> Here's the underside.



Cool idea!!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> I found another thing to do with my sweet bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the underside.


That looks soo cute! Does it easily stay on your finger?


----------



## XCCX

Ahhh now I remember why I stayed away from this thread... Its too dangerous!!!


----------



## ABlovesH

I tried on the 6-motif yellow gold/ mop Alhambra Magic necklace today & loved it!!! But now I'm thinking maybe I should get it in white gold instead since I have the 10 motif & 20 motif already in yellow gold. I didn't even think to ask to see the white gold version until well after I had left & had a moment to think-- anyone have pictures of the 6-motif Magic necklace with white MOP? I think it would be amazing with white clothes for the summer!! I've been thinking of adding some white gold Alhambra pieces to my collection & this might be a great way to start.


----------



## Junkenpo

xactreality - super dangerous!  tpf in general is, sigh. 

i'll take two - love everything, especially the cosmos and lotus.  Flowerlace is pretty, but too asymmetrical for me. i love it on you! so sparkly. 

cateyes - yup, it stays well.  It is a little loose, so there is some movement that the chain shows, but i don't mind.  I haven't tried it with my other sweets, yet.


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> i'll take two - so happy to hear that the lotus ring is the right size and you're getting the earrings too - congratulations!!!  the flower lace looks very nice too.  are you still looking for another pendant to rotate?
> 
> junkenpo - how creative!  looks so cute on your finger!


Thanks ladies.
I am still wanting another pendant that I will love as much as the Cosmos but not sure what to go for. My DH thinks I should maybe have a look at Chanel,Bvlgari or Cartier before deciding . 
I did like the Flowerlace very much but did wonder like Junkenpo said would I be bothered by its asymmetrical after a while. 
I also think that the best pendant for money versus carat weight and design is the Magic pave pendant which is almost 3 carats, and really sparkles as G&S mommy says but still wearable every day or evening 
I have only hesitated with that one as I have the 6 motif ,but it is definitely still a leading contender . In any event I will have to wait a while as I have just blown the current budget with the small Lotus earrings


----------



## I'll take two

Junkenpo said:


> I found another thing to do with my sweet bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the underside.


Very clever and sweet  ,my daughter has now put the sweet bracelet on her birthday list after I showed her your pic's .


----------



## Junkenpo

What bday is she celebrating? Is it soon? Lol

I love the clover more than I thought would, honestly.  I'm tempted to round out the collection with the carnelian clover and the rose gold clover.  I would be over the moon if vca released a yg sweet clover or a pave wg sweet clover. Heck, pave wg sweet anything would be awesome.

I posted the mop butterfly & carnelian heart as rings in my sweet thread for any interested. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-sweet-it-is-746564-4.html#post21978853


----------



## I'll take two

She will be 17 on the 21st July 
She did try to get her dad to buy her the Lotus ring first but has done a deal with him for the sweet .
I credit her pleading as being the reason DH thought I should have the Lotus ring so maybe I should buy her a bonus present as well LOL


----------



## G&Smommy

Junkenpo said:


> I found another thing to do with my sweet bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the underside.


 
Fun idea!  It looks great!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I am still wanting another pendant that I will love as much as the Cosmos but not sure what to go for. My DH thinks I should maybe have a look at Chanel,Bvlgari or Cartier before deciding .
> I did like the Flowerlace very much but did wonder like Junkenpo said would I be bothered by its asymmetrical after a while.
> I also think that the best pendant for money versus carat weight and design is the Magic pave pendant which is almost 3 carats, and really sparkles as G&S mommy says but still wearable every day or evening
> I have only hesitated with that one as I have the 6 motif ,but it is definitely still a leading contender . In any event I will have to wait a while as I have just blown the current budget with the small Lotus earrings


 
I love my pave Magic pendant and wear it every day!  If I could add another, it would be the Cosmos.  They are my two favorites.  They have the most sparkle of any of the VCA pendants I have tried.  If you want something as sparkly as your Cosmos, but different, the pave Magic may be your best bet!  Enjoy your new Lotus pieces in the meantime!


----------



## birkinkellylove

I'll take two, I have a 6 motif also and feel a magic pendant is too similar jmho, I would imagine cartier might have some very appealing options?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am crazy about the flower lace but prefer them as earrings.
Among the rest of the necklace choices, I like the cosmos the best.
What did you decide??




I'll take two said:


> I tried the large Lotus and flowerlace pendants . I loved the Lotus but didn't feel it sat well on my neck . It does makes a much nicer brooch or on a silk collar.
> 
> I'm afraid the picture quality is very poor but does give some indication the size comparison between some of the pieces.
> 
> The lotus ring fortunately was the perfect size so that will be winging its way to me sometime next week along with the small lotus earrings.
> The larger earrings were just stunning but felt too a little too heavy for me ,though i was still seriously tempted .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1733263


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am crazy about the flower lace but prefer them as earrings.
> Among the rest of the necklace choices, I like the cosmos the best.
> What did you decide??



I agree about the Flowerlace.  I am not a huge fan of the Cosmos.  Its too much for me. Beautiful but not my taste.

 I have the Magic Pendant and I find it modern yet vintage --and very versatile.  I wear it with coral beads, an ivory tusk and other various pieces of mine.  Alone it is stunning but it looks fabulous layered.  The flowers only look good alone IMO.  Also, the diamonds in the magic are quite large and really stand out.  I prefer the look of the stones to the micro melee.


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree about the Flowerlace.  I am not a huge fan of the Cosmos.  Its too much for me. Beautiful but not my taste.
> 
> I have the Magic Pendant and I find it modern yet vintage --and very versatile.  I wear it with coral beads, an ivory tusk and other various pieces of mine.  Alone it is stunning but it looks fabulous layered.  The flowers only look good alone IMO.  Also, the diamonds in the magic are quite large and really stand out.  I prefer the look of the stones to the micro melee.



I would love to see how you layer the pave magic pendant with your other jewelry.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I would love to see how you layer the pave magic pendant with your other jewelry.




i will try to get some "self portraits" this week!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> i will try to get some "self portraits" this week!



Thank you!


----------



## HDMom

Thanks, Kimber418. VCA is loosening the backs, if that doesn't work I'll have smaller posts put on. If that doesn't work I'll just grin & bear it.


----------



## tbbbjb

HDMom said:


> Thanks, Kimber418. VCA is loosening the backs, if that doesn't work I'll have smaller posts put on. If that doesn't work I'll just grin & bear it.



Good Luck, those are such gorgy earrings it would be a shame not to be able to wear them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Absolutely love these earrings. They look perfect on your ears!
I am wearing my large gold frivole earrings nearly every single day...they look great with just about everything (except athletic wear...)





kimber418 said:


> I'll take two,
> 
> Thanks for the comparison pictures and congrats on the Lotus earrings and Lotus ring.
> The picture is gorgeous!
> 
> HDmom,
> 
> I have the small YG frivole and have VERY sensitive skin when it comes to pieced earrings or any metal touching my skin. I can only wear 14k or 18K gold or platinum earrings. The first time I wore my Frivole (small) I was alittle red and sore and I gave them a week break. Now I can wear them all day and do not even know they are in. In fact I fell asleep the other night with them in and was surprised in the morning to have them on! Maybe give them a chance? I love them! I hope to get the pave frivole soon also!
> 
> I hope it works out for you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I tend to agree.....
While I prefer the cosmos (and the small size at that) I can never see myself wearing it...nor the lotus ring.
Beautiful, but OTT for my taste.  






Hermesaholic said:


> I agree about the Flowerlace. I am not a huge fan of the Cosmos. Its too much for me. Beautiful but not my taste.
> 
> I have the Magic Pendant and I find it modern yet vintage --and very versatile. I wear it with coral beads, an ivory tusk and other various pieces of mine. Alone it is stunning but it looks fabulous layered. The flowers only look good alone IMO. Also, the diamonds in the magic are quite large and really stand out. I prefer the look of the stones to the micro melee.


----------



## tbbbjb

WOW, Look what just popped up on eBay:

A Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif JADE Necklace:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VAN-CL...955?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebea3cec3


----------



## G&Smommy

tbbbjb said:


> WOW, Look what just popped up on eBay:
> 
> A Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif JADE Necklace:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VAN-CL...955?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebea3cec3


 
Beautful!  I would love this in a bracelet!  I have a jade ring from my grandmother and a VCA jade bracelet would look amazing with it!


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Beautful!  I would love this in a bracelet!  I have a jade ring from my grandmother and a VCA jade bracelet would look amazing with it!



Omg I died this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I want! Please post pics of the ring!


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> Omg I died this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I want! Please post pics of the ring!


 
My ring is not VCA, sorry if I was misleading.  It is just a jade and diamond ring, but it would look amazing with a VCA jade bracelet if one existed!  I am happy to post a pic of the ring, though.


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> My ring is not VCA, sorry if I was misleading.  It is just a jade and diamond ring, but it would look amazing with a VCA jade bracelet if one existed!  I am happy to post a pic of the ring, though.


oh no no you weren't misleading at all, I'm just nosy and would love to see it


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> oh no no you weren't misleading at all, I'm just nosy and would love to see it


 
Sure!  I will try to snap a pic tomorrow.


----------



## tbbbjb

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> My ring is not VCA, sorry if I was misleading.  It is just a jade and diamond ring, but it would look amazing with a VCA jade bracelet if one existed!  I am happy to post a pic of the ring, though.



A Vintage Alhambra 5 motif JADE bracelet was up for an eBay auction this past October and it sold So QUICKILY for $5500.  I was devastated that missed out, especially at that price.  It was gorgeous, but it did have a crack in at least one of the motifs and I have been looking for jade pieces ever since.  I cannot believe another one just showed up.


----------



## G&Smommy

tbbbjb said:


> A Vintage Alhambra 5 motif JADE bracelet was up for auction this past October and it sold So QUICKILY for $5500. It was gorgeous and I have been looking for jade pieces ever since.


 
Thanks for the info!  I will have to keep an eye out.  I would love a Jade Alhambra bracelet!


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> A Vintage Alhambra 5 motif JADE bracelet was up for auction this past October and it sold So QUICKILY for $5500.  It was gorgeous and I have been looking for jade pieces ever since.


When did they release jade pieces? Why did they stop releasing stones like jade or lapis or malachite? I'd love a lapis or a jade single motif (obviously I'd love a 5 10 or 20 motif more!)


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> When did they release jade pieces? Why did they stop releasing stones like jade or lapis or malachite? I'd love a lapis or a jade single motif (obviously I'd love a 5 10 or 20 motif more!)



Probably the same reason they are giving turquoise a break.  Too hard or too costly to find the quality they seek in the quantity they require.


----------



## doloresmia

tbbbjb said:


> WOW, Look what just popped up on eBay:
> 
> A Vintage Alhambra 10 Motif JADE Necklace:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VAN-CL...955?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebea3cec3



this is too beautiful. i wish i had not seen it....


----------



## wantitneedit

^ they have other VCA listed.  Are they trustworthy?


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> Probably the same reason they are giving turquoise a break.  Too hard or too costly to find the quality they seek in the quantity they require.



Wow, is it really that expensive for turquoise and lapis? I always saw them has desirable but easily acquired materials. How much do you think a turquoise Alhambra is material cost wise?


----------



## Hermesaholic

LVoeletters said:


> Wow, is it really that expensive for turquoise and lapis? I always saw them has desirable but easily acquired materials. How much do you think a turquoise Alhambra is material cost wise?



its very cheap material-they do use a particular top grade quality of these materials.  however its still relatively inexpensive


----------



## lubird217

That jade is very pretty... I love the milky green quality a lot, but I'm sticking with my black onyx goals before I get creative  I sort of took a leap with my turquoise necklace - it was very unplanned but I have no regrets. This is a great piece for those who've been thinking about jade in their dreams!


----------



## Nodi

Hi, I am new to VCA thread, even though I own a pair of vintage earrings and a bracelet. Today my SA called me saying that the mine of Carnelian is closed, and from now on, there will be no such kind of bracelet, necklace any more. Has anyone else heard about this??


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> Omg I died this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! I want! Please post pics of the ring!


 
Here is the ring. Not a VCA piece, but lovely nonetheless.  Excuse the poor cell phone pics.


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> Here is the ring. Not a VCA piece, but lovely nonetheless.  Excuse the poor cell phone pics.


soooooooo elegant and beautiful!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> soooooooo elegant and beautiful!!!! thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks!  I love it and it is even more special because it was my grandmother's.


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy - that is such a special piece, beautiful and meaningful coming from your grandmother.  thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&Smommy - that is such a special piece, beautiful and meaningful coming from your grandmother. thank you for sharing with us!


 
Thank you for your sweet comments!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm so excited for I think my first VCA piece will finally arrive by the end of next week!


----------



## Tall1Grl

WOW, I love it Junkenpo! That's very clever!


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Here is the ring. Not a VCA piece, but lovely nonetheless.  Excuse the poor cell phone pics.


Just beautiful ,but with the sentimental value attached it makes it even more special.
I hope my girls with have the same sentimental attachment to the jewellery that I will pass down to them one day


----------



## lil tote

Been lurking around here and admiring everyone's beautiful pieces  I'm happy to announce my first VCA piece as a result. It's a bit big, but I'm not sure I want to adjust it yet. Thanks!


----------



## kim_mac

lil tote - congrats on your first (probably not last) vca piece!  onyx and yg is classic and modern at the same time.  beautiful!  is it fastened in the picture?  if so, it does look a little big.  i decided to lengthen my bracelet after a couple years of wearing and really being convinced that it was too big.  try it out and in time you will know!


----------



## purseaddictnew

can someone recommend a SA that would know how to add a removable extender on a necklace? I talked with mine and she only knows they would add link between the motifs but not at the end. I would rather add at the end so there is some flexibility. I am planning my next purchase. help!


----------



## I'll take two

lil tote said:


> Been lurking around here and admiring everyone's beautiful pieces  I'm happy to announce my first VCA piece as a result. It's a bit big, but I'm not sure I want to adjust it yet. Thanks!


Gorgeous ,congrats !
Love your ring too


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Just beautiful ,but with the sentimental value attached it makes it even more special.
> I hope my girls with have the same sentimental attachment to the jewellery that I will pass down to them one day



Thanks!  I love having family pieces in my collection.  They are very special.  I also hope my daughters will treasure them one day.


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> I'm so excited for I think my first VCA piece will finally arrive by the end of next week!



Congrats!  What are you getting?


----------



## G&Smommy

lil tote said:


> Been lurking around here and admiring everyone's beautiful pieces  I'm happy to announce my first VCA piece as a result. It's a bit big, but I'm not sure I want to adjust it yet. Thanks!



Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  What are you getting?


5 motif mother of pearl!!!!! I really hope theres no gaps though I'm worried...


----------



## VD za

kim_mac said:


> lil tote - congrats on your first (probably not last) vca piece!  onyx and yg is classic and modern at the same time.  beautiful!  is it fastened in the picture?  if so, it does look a little big.  i decided to lengthen my bracelet after a couple years of wearing and really being convinced that it was too big.  try it out and in time you will know!



Hi..kim_mac,

I probably will have the same issue coz I will pick up the bracelet next month...should I adjust the length with them right away? And how many links did you take off? My wrist is really small (5.5 inches) but the bracelet is 7.5 inches long.

Also I will get the 10 motifs necklace and I would like to wear 5 motifs bracelet connect with 10 motifs necklace as a long necklace....should I not adjust the bracelet right away and bring in later? Would that be any cost...do you know?



Hard decision for me


----------



## VD za

lil tote said:


> Been lurking around here and admiring everyone's beautiful pieces  I'm happy to announce my first VCA piece as a result. It's a bit big, but I'm not sure I want to adjust it yet. Thanks!



Congrats to lil tote! Very beautiful


----------



## kim_mac

VD za said:


> Hi..kim_mac,
> 
> I probably will have the same issue coz I will pick up the bracelet next month...should I adjust the length with them right away? And how many links did you take off? My wrist is really small (5.5 inches) but the bracelet is 7.5 inches long.
> 
> Also I will get the 10 motifs necklace and I would like to wear 5 motifs bracelet connect with 10 motifs necklace as a long necklace....should I not adjust the bracelet right away and bring in later? Would that be any cost...do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard decision for me



Originally the bracelet was a bit big but wearable for my wrist which is 5.75 inches but since I want to wear it with my Love bracelet, I want them to be similar in diameter, so I decided to shorten the bracelet.  

I am bringing my bracelet to the boutique later this month.  I will probably have them take out 1 link between motifs.  My wrist is 5.75 inches.  I don't think you will be able to notice the difference between the spacing on the bracelet and necklace if you decide to link them together.  I don't think there is a cost to shortening the bracelet.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## tbbbjb

kim_mac said:


> Originally the bracelet was a bit big but wearable for my wrist which is 5.75 inches but since I want to wear it with my Love bracelet, I want them to be similar in diameter, so I decided to shorten the bracelet.
> 
> I am bringing my bracelet to the boutique later this month.  I will probably have them take out 1 link between motifs.  My wrist is 5.75 inches.  I don't think you will be able to notice the difference between the spacing on the bracelet and necklace if you decide to link them together.  I don't think there is a cost to shortening the bracelet.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I thought that the minimum that you could take out was 2 links per section, otherwise it does not sit right.


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> I thought that the minimum that you could take out was 2 links per section, otherwise it does not sit right.


 2 links make one link. LOL


----------



## Junkenpo

I had links taken out & wasn't charged. The only problem was it was slightly too short, so I had to send it back again. It is taking longer this time than last time.


----------



## CATEYES

lil tote said:


> Been lurking around here and admiring everyone's beautiful pieces  I'm happy to announce my first VCA piece as a result. It's a bit big, but I'm not sure I want to adjust it yet. Thanks!


Me likey!!!! Congrats


----------



## kim_mac

tbbbjb said:


> I thought that the minimum that you could take out was 2 links per section, otherwise it does not sit right.




oops, maybe you're right.  i haven't spoken to my SA yet.  i'm planning on doing it later this month.


----------



## VD za

kim_mac said:


> Originally the bracelet was a bit big but wearable for my wrist which is 5.75 inches but since I want to wear it with my Love bracelet, I want them to be similar in diameter, so I decided to shorten the bracelet.
> 
> I am bringing my bracelet to the boutique later this month.  I will probably have them take out 1 link between motifs.  My wrist is 5.75 inches.  I don't think you will be able to notice the difference between the spacing on the bracelet and necklace if you decide to link them together.  I don't think there is a cost to shortening the bracelet.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for your advice..its very helpful.


----------



## lil tote

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Me likey!!!! Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## lil tote

VD za said:
			
		

> Congrats to lil tote! Very beautiful



Thanks! I can't stop wearing it


----------



## lil tote

kim_mac said:
			
		

> lil tote - congrats on your first (probably not last) vca piece!  onyx and yg is classic and modern at the same time.  beautiful!  is it fastened in the picture?  if so, it does look a little big.  i decided to lengthen my bracelet after a couple years of wearing and really being convinced that it was too big.  try it out and in time you will know!



Thanks! You're right, I actually don't mind it a little big. I guess I can always decide later.


----------



## sjunky13

lil tote said:


> Been lurking around here and admiring everyone's beautiful pieces  I'm happy to announce my first VCA piece as a result. It's a bit big, but I'm not sure I want to adjust it yet. Thanks!


 This was my first VCA piece too. Congrats! it is so elegant and rich looking.


----------



## LVoeletters

VD za said:


> Hi..kim_mac,
> 
> I probably will have the same issue coz I will pick up the bracelet next month...should I adjust the length with them right away? And how many links did you take off? My wrist is really small (5.5 inches) but the bracelet is 7.5 inches long.
> 
> Also I will get the 10 motifs necklace and I would like to wear 5 motifs bracelet connect with 10 motifs necklace as a long necklace....should I not adjust the bracelet right away and bring in later? Would that be any cost...do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Hard decision for me


I'm debating this too! Have you figured out what you want to do yet?


----------



## VD za

LVoeletters said:


> I'm debating this too! Have you figured out what you want to do yet?



Still thinking :

1) Keep bracelet the same and wear with 10 motifs necklace (then adjusts the bracelet..1 year later)

2) Adjust bracelet right way when I purchase...so I can wear the bracelet but once I connect to long necklace might see the different.

1? or 2? or 1? or 2?  hrrrr....seem like I'm not going anywhere  help me


----------



## purseaddictnew

VD za said:


> Still thinking :
> 
> 1) Keep bracelet the same and wear with 10 motifs necklace (then adjusts the bracelet..1 year later)
> 
> 2) Adjust bracelet right way when I purchase...so I can wear the bracelet but once I connect to long necklace might see the different.
> 
> 1? or 2? or 1? or 2? hrrrr....seem like I'm not going anywhere  help me


 

I would suggest you take it as is for now. You will find out how much you want to wear it with the 10 after a couple of month. see how you like it. You can decide then.


----------



## LVoeletters

What metals/jewelry are you not supposed to wear with MOP?


MY bracelet comes Wednesday!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED! My most expensive piece so far!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> What metals/jewelry are you not supposed to wear with MOP?
> 
> 
> MY bracelet comes Wednesday!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED! My most expensive piece so far!


yay!! can't wait to see it!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> yay!! can't wait to see it!!


Me too, although I am anxious if there are gaps between the MOP and gold... I read here that thats an issue... I really truly hope not!!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Me too, although I am anxious if there are gaps between the MOP and gold... I read here that thats an issue... I really truly hope not!!


I haven't seen this in the 5 motif, but I had a sweet bracelet that had noticable gaps. i'm sure it'll be perfect


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I haven't seen this in the 5 motif, but I had a sweet bracelet that had noticable gaps. i'm sure it'll be perfect


Ohhh so its only sweets that have had this problem?? That is such a relief if this is so! I've been panicking the past two weeks about that!


----------



## tbbbjb

I have seen it in 2 different 10 motif necklaces.


----------



## Florasun

G&Smommy said:


> Beautful!  I would love this in a bracelet!  I have a jade ring from my grandmother and a VCA jade bracelet would look amazing with it!


This would look fabulous with your ring! Maybe you can buy the necklace and have it converted to a bracelet and earrings.


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> This would look fabulous with your ring! Maybe you can buy the necklace and have it converted to a bracelet and earrings.


 
Thanks!  I would love to find a jade VCA bracelet!  I actually saw a jade and diamond VCA Alhambra ring on ebay today.  Very pretty!

Here it is for anyone interested

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTREMELY-R...83177?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item5d33d6f1e9


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> I have seen it in 2 different 10 motif necklaces.


oh crap, so it can show up in the 5 motif? -_______- this is why I hate buying unseen...


----------



## VD za

LVoeletters said:


> oh crap, so it can show up in the 5 motif? -_______- this is why I hate buying unseen...




Pls let me know once you received the item.

I have 3 sweets and 1 pendent.....couple of them have some gap around but very tiny....not sure it's normal.


----------



## foxyqt

I bought my first VCA piece! The sweet Alhambra clover pendant (gold/mop)  I've been wearing it everyday since I got it.. its adorable


----------



## LVoeletters

*women who have had MOP VCA pieces-- do you wear them everyday without any damage? do you have to only wear it on occasion? 
*


----------



## Suzie

LVoeletters said:


> *women who have had MOP VCA pieces-- do you wear them everyday without any damage? do you have to only wear it on occasion? *


 
I have the single motif MOP pendant and wear it pretty much every day. I have had it for 2 1/2 years and no problems at all.


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> *women who have had MOP VCA pieces-- do you wear them everyday without any damage? do you have to only wear it on occasion? *


 
I have a 20 motif and my mom has the bracelet....no issues and I don't baby it at all.


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's Fabulous Finds just got in a 10 motif Tiger's Eye $8000
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=4495273189a6906a5740b8f53669481f


----------



## Bethc

Hmmm... it's below the current price, I could join it to my 10 motif...


----------



## LVoeletters

Bethc said:


> Hmmm... it's below the current price, I could join it to my 10 motif...


go for it!


----------



## jayjay77

LVoeletters said:


> *women who have had MOP VCA pieces-- do you wear them everyday without any damage? do you have to only wear it on occasion? *


 
I wear my MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet pretty much every day -- maybe 80% of the time -- I have had it for about a year and do not see any damage


----------



## LVoeletters

jayjay77 said:


> I wear my MOP/YG 5 motif bracelet pretty much every day -- maybe 80% of the time -- I have had it for about a year and do not see any damage


That is relieving to hear-- do you layer with it?


----------



## jayjay77

LVoeletters said:


> That is relieving to hear-- do you layer with it?


  No I just wear it solo


----------



## Junkenpo

Less surface area, but I am...how do you say, klutzy? But my mop sweet butterfly looks the same as when I got it a year ago. I wear it nearly everyday and always with another sweet or bracelet.


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> *women who have had MOP VCA pieces-- do you wear them everyday without any damage? do you have to only wear it on occasion? *


 
I wear my WG MOP 5-motif bracelet every day.  It does have a few minor scratches because I layered it with a diamond bangle and the bangle rubbed against the MOP.  If you layer it at all, make sure you layer it with something that does not have hard edges that can scratch the MOP.  The scratches are very minor, however, and only noticeable when I really scrtuinize the bracelet.  HTH!


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> I wear my WG MOP 5-motif bracelet every day.  It does have a few minor scratches because I layered it with a diamond bangle and the bangle rubbed against the MOP.  If you layer it at all, make sure you layer it with something that does not have hard edges that can scratch the MOP.  The scratches are very minor, however, and only noticeable when I really scrtuinize the bracelet.  HTH!


That does thank you! So something like metal beads or stone beads without edges would be okay?


----------



## chaneljewel

I so want a mop bracelet


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> That does thank you! So something like metal beads or stone beads without edges would be okay?


 
I don't know to be honest.  I layer mine now with a diamond tennis bracelet and don't seem to have any issues because they don't rub against one another.  I think there is always a risk that any other bracelet that rubs against the MOP will scratch it because the MOP is delicate.  You would have to see how they lay together on your wrist and whether they have a tendency to rub against one another due to movement on your arm.  My bangle had hard edges so it actually scraped against the MOP when it rubbed across the top of it.  Usually the bangle managed to stay in place on my wrist and not rub against the MOP bracelet, but it fell down my arm a few times and I am sure that is how the tiny scratches happened.  

Also, I am sure you have read not to expose the MOP to chemicals, such as perfume, hairspray, etc. because it can ruin the MOP.  I no longer put perfume on my wrists when wearing the bracelet and I don't put the bracelet on until I am done getting ready.  I also take it off right away when I get home.  I would not wear it around the house while doing housework, etc.


----------



## chaneljewel

Do most of you get your bracelets from vca stores or are you able to find them at NM?   Which NM if you find them there?


----------



## Junkenpo

I have purchased mine from betteridge and london jewelers. VCA counter at NM is small and doesnt always have stock when i make over to oahu. I figure, if i have to order/ship, might as well save on the taxes.


----------



## VD za

purseaddictnew said:


> I would suggest you take it as is for now. You will find out how much you want to wear it with the 10 after a couple of month. see how you like it. You can decide then.




Thanks! I think this is a very good idea


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> Hmmm... it's below the current price, I could join it to my 10 motif...



Maybe you would be interested in the latest offering from Ann's Fabulous Finds:
5 motif Tiger's Eye Bracelet $3700

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...v/van_cleef_arpels/vintage_tiger_eye_bracelet

BTW, the necklace is still available


----------



## Bethc

tbbbjb said:


> Maybe you would be interested in the latest offering from Ann's Fabulous Finds:
> 5 motif Tiger's Eye Bracelet $3700
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...v/van_cleef_arpels/vintage_tiger_eye_bracelet
> 
> BTW, the necklace is still available


 
Thanks, I just saw that... that's a very good price too!


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> Maybe you would be interested in the latest offering from Ann's Fabulous Finds:
> 5 motif Tiger's Eye Bracelet $3700
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...v/van_cleef_arpels/vintage_tiger_eye_bracelet
> 
> BTW, the necklace is still available


 This is soo tempting! Hmm, should I? I am trying to save for the Frivole earrings. 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . I love bracelets too much! I have 3 Alhambra, that is enough right?


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> This is soo tempting! Hmm, should I? I am trying to save for the Frivole earrings.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . I love bracelets too much! I have 3 Alhambra, that is enough right?


 
If you have 3 bracelets I would go for the frivole earrings.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> If you have 3 bracelets I would go for the frivole earrings.


 
Yes, plus I have the ring being made for me, still 2 months to go. Had to pay half . I always liked the tigers eye, but it is not top of the list. 
Frivole pieces, then more ALhambra, unless Alhambra goes up in August! (((

I hope someone grabs it asap. Beth, you need the 10 motif, then you can have a 20! LOL. I need to enable some one else.


----------



## tbbbjb

Definitely, the frivole earrings, however my enabling side says AFF does have layaway.


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> Definitely, the frivole earrings, however my enabling side says AFF does have layaway.


 
Layaway! LOL. 
You are bad!!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

sjunky13 said:


> Layaway! LOL.
> You are bad!!!!!



Yes, I am.  Luckily I am not into Tiger's eye or I would be SO tempted!


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> Yes, I am. Luckily I am not into Tiger's eye or I would be SO tempted!


 
I think it looks so nice with the YG! It is so rich looking. I bet it is amazing with ONYX. 

It is under retail as well! Someone grab the set!


----------



## tbbbjb

Who knows, they might have matching earrings tomorrow.  AFF tends to put VCA out 1 per day.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You should consider the extra TE 10 motif!
I honestly feel that the TE has a lot more impact as a 20 motif.....I rarely wear mine as a ten. Go for it!!




Bethc said:


> Hmmm... it's below the current price, I could join it to my 10 motif...


----------



## dialv

I have a little reveal!!!  After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hold out for the frivole earrings. 
You will love them....worth the wait.

QUOTE=sjunky13;22064833]This is soo tempting! Hmm, should I? I am trying to save for the Frivole earrings. 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . I love bracelets too much! I have 3 Alhambra, that is enough right?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sjunky13

dialv said:


> I have a little reveal!!! After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.


 

gorgeous! I LOVE Turquoise!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Hold out for the frivole earrings.
> You will love them....worth the wait.
> 
> I agree TGG, and to have matching earrings and ring will be nice. need to focus on my goal. When the ring is done, I want her to ship me the earrings. So I need to maintain focus! LOL.
> Now Hermes is getting in the way!
> 
> QUOTE=sjunky13;22064833]This is soo tempting! Hmm, should I? I am trying to save for the Frivole earrings.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . I love bracelets too much! I have 3 Alhambra, that is enough right?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I was browsing eBay and came across the all YG vintage bracelet. From the pic, it looks like it was purchased in 2011.  Seller states 'old style' which isn't being produced anymore. What does the seller mean?  Did they change the style of the all gold motifs or are they doing away with it?


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> I have a little reveal!!!  After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.


gorgeous!!! the colour is amazing 

btw the amount of patience you have is worthy of an award, waiting 9 months for it to come in!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

dialv said:


> I have a little reveal!!!  After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.



These are lovely, thanks so much for sharing! I love the look of yg & turquoise, so rich!


----------



## dialv

Thank you for the nice posts girls. It was a good test of patience, but it is always nice to have something to look forward to.


----------



## Candice0985

dialv said:


> Thank you for the nice posts girls. It was a good test of patience, but it is always nice to have something to look forward to.


btw dialv did you order from birks? I always find it takes forever for them to receive VCA!! but I agree definitely worth it!!!


----------



## dialv

Yes I did order from Birks in Toronto, love my SA there.  I really didn't think I would get the bracelet but it was locked in at the price in Sept/11 so I thought I better just leave it alone. If they bring it back who knows what they will charge for turquoise.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> I think it looks so nice with the YG! It is so rich looking. I bet it is amazing with ONYX.
> 
> It is under retail as well! Someone grab the set!


 
I didn't think I would like TE but I got a 20 motif and wear it as much as my white MOP. In fact I wear them together sometimes and they look really good together. I was amazed how much I can wear it with. Not trying to enable but I prefer it to onyx.


----------



## beachy10

beachy10 said:


> I didn't think I would like TE but I got a 20 motif and wear it as much as my white MOP. In fact I wear them together sometimes and they look really good together. I was amazed how much I can wear it with. Not trying to enable but I prefer it to onyx.


 


I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I was browsing eBay and came across the all YG vintage bracelet. From the pic, it looks like it was purchased in 2011. Seller states 'old style' which isn't being produced anymore. What does the seller mean? Did they change the style of the all gold motifs or are they doing away with it?


 
Yep, VCA changed it a while back. The new one has less of a hammered look, more busy looking in the patern, center ball is smaller. I think there are a few on ebay with old style. They aren't discontinuing the all gold, just changed the pattern a little.


----------



## beachy10

dialv said:


> I have a little reveal!!! After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.


 
Congrats! That's a long time to wait. I had ordered some turq earrings at the same time and decided to cancel. I knew the wait would be long. I kind of wish I would have gotten the bracelet but really I couldn't afford to spend more at the time. I have the turq pendant so that's my bit of turq!


----------



## lubird217

I agree that that's a really long time but I love turquoise and you're so lucky to get it now that they're so difficult to get!


----------



## qookymonster

Was eyeing the 10 motif jade Alhambra on eBay that someone posted a while back. It's a beauty!! And it went for much more than the list price. When did vca ever make this and how can I get my hands on one???


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Yep, VCA changed it a while back. The new one has less of a hammered look, more busy looking in the patern, center ball is smaller. I think there are a few on ebay with old style. They aren't discontinuing the all gold, just changed the pattern a little.



Thanks.  I purchased mine around feb/mar. I'm guessing mine is the new design?  I had no idea. Mine should be equally as beautiful right?  I picked all YG gold over mop/YG bc I figured more gold for the price.  Hope I made the right decision....


----------



## LVoeletters

=D !!
Finally! 
It's here!


----------



## CATEYES

LVoeletters said:


> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!


Omg! Soooo pretty, 2nd pic looks almost pink Congrats!


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!



Wow, I have the same one myself, but yours is so pretty with the pink hues.  Enjoy it!  You finally got it, YEA!  And it does not look like it has major gaps, nice and tight, double YEA!!


----------



## foxyqt

What kind of damage are we talking about when it comes to MOP?


----------



## LVoeletters

dialv said:


> I have a little reveal!!!  After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.


dying and swooning at the same time! Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

dialv said:
			
		

> I have a little reveal!!!  After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.



Congratulations on your new acquisition, but most of all on your incredible patients.  I waited the same amount of time and I was thoroughly disappointed when my carnelian sweet heart necklace FINALLY came in.  I am so happy for you that you had a much better outcome!  Enjoy it, have fun with it, it is such a versatile piece.


----------



## daluu

love the turquoise!!


----------



## VD za

LVoeletters said:


> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!




Congratssss!!! 
Will u adjust the bracelet?


----------



## tbbbjb

foxyqt said:


> What kind of damage are we talking about when it comes to MOP?



$3700 for a bracelet


----------



## tbbbjb

sjunky13 said:


> This is soo tempting! Hmm, should I? I am trying to save for the Frivole earrings.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . I love bracelets too much! I have 3 Alhambra, that is enough right?



OMG, You asked and AFF answered:
Frivole Earrings $4500 and remember they have layaway
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...cleef_arpels/18k_yellow_gold_frivole_earrings


----------



## dialv

lvoeletters I love the pink hue of your mop, so pretty.


----------



## kim_mac

lvoeletters - congrats on your mop bracelet - it was my first vca piece and i still love it after years.  enjoy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Question:  When purchasing VCA jewelry items from NM, are the prices the same as the VCA boutiques?  I'm asking because my SA from NM quoted the mop  5 Alhambra bracelet as 4700...I thought the price is 3700???  I plan to question the 1000 difference before actually purchasing it but am thinking some of you have bought the VCA items from NM and know their prices.  Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

tbbbjb said:


> OMG, You asked and AFF answered:
> Frivole Earrings $4500 and remember they have layaway
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...cleef_arpels/18k_yellow_gold_frivole_earrings



AHHHHHHHHH...so pretty!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

chaneljewel said:


> Question:  When purchasing VCA jewelry items from NM, are the prices the same as the VCA boutiques?  I'm asking because my SA from NM quoted the mop  5 Alhambra bracelet as 4700...I thought the price is 3700???  I plan to question the 1000 difference before actually purchasing it but am thinking some of you have bought the VCA items from NM and know their prices.  Thanks!



Yes, the prices at NM should be exactly the same as at the VCA boutiques.  Maybe the SA made a mistake.


----------



## chaneljewel

tbbbjb said:


> Yes, the prices at NM should be exactly the same as at the VCA boutiques.  Maybe the SA made a mistake.



Yes, that's what I'm thinking.  I'll be sure though before I purchase the bracelet.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!


GORGEOUS!! It looks amazing!!


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> Yes, the prices at NM should be exactly the same as at the VCA boutiques.  Maybe the SA made a mistake.





chaneljewel said:


> Question:  When purchasing VCA jewelry items from NM, are the prices the same as the VCA boutiques?  I'm asking because my SA from NM quoted the mop  5 Alhambra bracelet as 4700...I thought the price is 3700???  I plan to question the 1000 difference before actually purchasing it but am thinking some of you have bought the VCA items from NM and know their prices.  Thanks!



Yeah its 3700... maybe they were quoting a magic MOP piece?


----------



## chaneljewel

LVoeletters said:


> Yeah its 3700... maybe they were quoting a magic MOP piece?



What's a magic MOP piece?  Sounds fab!!


----------



## lil tote

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!



So pretty!!


----------



## tbbbjb

chaneljewel said:


> What's a magic MOP piece?  Sounds fab!!


It is basically a 5 motif bracelet but with different size motifs and dangling motifs.  It is hard to explain.
Here is an auction with pictures of one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-VAN-CL...94495?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3a7591d43f


----------



## Roregirl

Does anyone have the current price of Magic Alhambra 3 motif earrings.


----------



## chaneljewel

tbbbjb said:


> It is basically a 5 motif bracelet but with different size motifs and dangling motifs.  It is hard to explain.
> Here is an auction with pictures of one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-VAN-CL...94495?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item3a7591d43f



That's nice!!


----------



## couturequeen

Layering some sweets today!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> OMG, You asked and AFF answered:
> Frivole Earrings $4500 and remember they have layaway
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...cleef_arpels/18k_yellow_gold_frivole_earrings




I'd highly recommend these earrings!  I find I wear this style more than any other earring.  The way the flower sits up on the ear is unique and people really notice them!  I hope whoever is selling these is doing so to buy the bigger size-- I coud never let mine go!!


----------



## Bethc

I love mine as well, I don't remember why I didn't get the larger ones at the time?  Do the larger ones come in wg?


----------



## Junkenpo

couturequeen said:


> Layering some sweets today!



Its about 4am in Hawaii right now, woke up bc of the baby and couldn't fall back asleep. I so didn't need to see how cute those are! Those are the 2 I had convinced myself I didn't need. Your pic is making me reconsider!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree!!!!




sbelle said:


> I'd highly recommend these earrings!  I find I wear this style more than any other earring.  The way the flower sits up on the ear is unique and people really notice them!  I hope whoever is selling these is doing so to buy the bigger size-- I coud never let mine go!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!!!!




I knew you would!  You were the one who got me interested in them!!

I have *tgg* to thank for these!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I love mine as well, I don't remember why I didn't get the larger ones at the time?  Do the larger ones come in wg?



They only do the white gold frivole in the small.  :town:


----------



## tbbbjb

I just had to share with others who would understand .

I was driving and I looked down at my mop bracelet and the motifs looked like they had a special glow to them, it was really cool looking!!  I wish I could have captured it in a picture, it was just the way the sun hit it.


----------



## chaneljewel

So excited, so excited!  My 5 mop is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Those are gorgeous on your ears!
You carry them off even better that I do because you have beautiful dark hair....


QUOTE=sbelle;22085647]I knew you would!  You were the one who got me interested in them!!

I have *tgg* to thank for these!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

We are each other's VCA addiction support group!!!!




tbbbjb said:


> I just had to share with others who would understand .
> 
> I was driving and I looked down at my mop bracelet and the motifs looked like they had a special glow to them, it was really cool looking!!  I wish I could have captured it in a picture, it was just the way the sun hit it.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> We are each other's VCA addiction support group!!!!



That is the truth.  I could not share this with my other friends, they just would not "get it."


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My own mother doesn't even get it.....
In fact, she thinks that I am a little crazy......





tbbbjb said:


> That is the truth.  I could not share this with my other friends, they just would not "get it."


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> My own mother doesn't even get it.....
> In fact, she thinks that I am a little crazy......



I have tgg & sbelle to thank for my frivole YG earrings also and I am ever so grateful for you both for enabling me ........ These are by far my favorite earrings!   I am in Newport RI visiting my daughter right now and my VCA frivole  earrings are here with me!   Still getting up the courage to purchase my WG pave frivoles!!!!! Will be my next VCA purchase!!!!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

LVoeletters said:


> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!


 
Oh, It's so Beautiful! Congrats!! Is that a mikimoto pearl bracelet as well?? Georgeous!!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know the current UK price of the sweet Alhambra clover bracelet ? Also is the price due to rise soon ? Thanks


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!


 

Congrats!  It looks pretty with your other pearl bracelet!


----------



## VCAknowItAll

Hello everyone. I cannot believe how many Van Cleef & Arpels lovers are on this blog. I'm so excited because I eat, sleep and breathe VCA! Its a little disturbing to read that some of you are interested in buying a dream piece from Van Cleef and have no where to go for information and pricing. It would be my pleasure to inform you of pricing for any pieces as well as help you locate ALMOST any piece, including the impossible to get, sold out, and discontinued. Please always buy only from authorized Van Cleef retailers. There are so many copies out there and they are not cheap.
I'm so happy to find such an awesome forum!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Are you a sales representative for VCA?




VCAknowItAll said:


> Hello everyone. I cannot believe how many Van Cleef & Arpels lovers are on this blog. I'm so excited because I eat, sleep and breathe VCA! Its a little disturbing to read that some of you are interested in buying a dream piece from Van Cleef and have no where to go for information and pricing. It would be my pleasure to inform you of pricing for any pieces as well as help you locate ALMOST any piece, including the impossible to get, sold out, and discontinued. Please always buy only from authorized Van Cleef retailers. There are so many copies out there and they are not cheap.
> I'm so happy to find such an awesome forum!


----------



## VCAknowItAll

Roregirl said:


> Does anyone have the current price of Magic Alhambra 3 motif earrings.


$7,850 the Yellow gold version


----------



## VCAknowItAll

my best friend is, she got me addicted to this brand and I refuse to buy anything else
Sammy


----------



## sjunky13

VCAknowItAll said:


> Hello everyone. I cannot believe how many Van Cleef & Arpels lovers are on this blog. I'm so excited because I eat, sleep and breathe VCA! Its a little disturbing to read that some of you are interested in buying a dream piece from Van Cleef and have no where to go for information and pricing. It would be my pleasure to inform you of pricing for any pieces as well as help you locate ALMOST any piece, including the impossible to get, sold out, and discontinued. Please always buy only from authorized Van Cleef retailers. There are so many copies out there and they are not cheap.
> I'm so happy to find such an awesome forum!


 

Welcome! We love VCA too. It should not disturb you that we talk with each other about pricing and where to buy. We like to spend out $$ with an SA we like. We are also very informed buyers and know what we are talking about and doing! Some women here have been purchasing for decades and I value thier opinon as I am sure others do. 
It is nice your friend is a sa. 
I know you said you would like to help us locate any piece, even discontinued. How would you go about doing that? There is no buying and selling or soliciting on this forum as you know by reading the rules. 
Please post your awesome collection so we can drool over all of your pieces!!!


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> =D !!
> Finally!
> It's here!


 
Yay!!! I love it. MOP is so pretty! So classic and feminine!


----------



## LVoeletters

Tall1Grl said:


> Oh, It's so Beautiful! Congrats!! Is that a mikimoto pearl bracelet as well?? Georgeous!!!!


Oh I wish, I would love some mikimoto pearls! It's just a bracelet I made one day when I was sick and stuck at home out of a broken chain and a couple of pearls I bought a while back.


----------



## Florasun

dialv said:


> I have a little reveal!!!  After waiting since last September my 5 motif Turquoise in YG finally came in. I did a group shot with my sweet butterfly and my Vintage pendant. I am so happy to have this.


Oh congrats! super that you got it locked in before all this year's price increases. That was a long time to wait, but you will love it!
Early this year I bought the turquoise and yg earrings, and I am glad I did! (sadly it was after the price increase). I wear them all the time. Wish I had the bracelet, too. How much is it going for now?


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> My own mother doesn't even get it.....
> In fact, she thinks that I am a little crazy......


we are all each a little crazy in our own way.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I knew you would!  You were the one who got me interested in them!!
> 
> I have *tgg* to thank for these!



I remember when you bought these - they look fab on you, especially with your dark hair. I saw the ones on AFF but couldn't pull the trigger. Too many other things going on. Hope someone here got them!


----------



## dialv

^ Not sure what the price of the bracelet would be Florasun. Probably in the high 5's.


----------



## Florasun

dialv said:


> ^ Not sure what the price of the bracelet would be Florasun. Probably in the high 5's.


 oh boo. I can't do that. (at least that's what I'll say up until the point that I buy it.)


----------



## j0yc3

I ordered a sweet bracelet and the SA told me that the bracelet is a kids size? Is this true? TIA!


----------



## j0yc3

Hi, do you mind me asking your wrist size? My wrist is 6" and the SA that I spoke to said its a kids' bracelet?
Thanks.





			
				couturequeen said:
			
		

> Layering some sweets today!


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:
			
		

> Oh congrats! super that you got it locked in before all this year's price increases. That was a long time to wait, but you will love it!
> Early this year I bought the turquoise and yg earrings, and I am glad I did! (sadly it was after the price increase). I wear them all the time. Wish I had the bracelet, too. How much is it going for now?



$5150 in wg or yg for the 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in turquoise if you can find it.  The Naples or Boca Raton stores might still have one.  Ask for Carly and tell her the lady who *loves* the yg socrate earrings referred you


----------



## Chanelle

is there any thread regarding VCA prices ? please direct me


----------



## tbbbjb

Yes, there is.  Please do a forum search on VCA pricing worldwide and show the results by threads.  Sorry, I cannot search from my phone or I would link it for you.


----------



## Junkenpo

j0yc3 said:


> Hi, do you mind me asking your wrist size? My wrist is 6" and the SA that I spoke to said its a kids' bracelet?
> Thanks.



It's shorter than the vintage or other lines, and daintiest, which makes them appropriate for kids, but I like them for me, and I'm in my mid 30s.

Here's a repost pic of measurement.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> It's shorter than the vintage or other lines, and daintiest, which makes them appropriate for kids, but I like them for me, and I'm in my mid 30s.
> 
> Here's a repost pic of measurement.



Supposedly, they have 2 sizes in the sweet bracelets, one for moms and a smaller size for kids, but the motif and the price are the same.


----------



## Junkenpo

I thought that was only for the id bracelet and the clover motif? And y'know... I've actually never seen what the difference in the measurements are for the child/mother bracelets.  Does anyone know?


----------



## tbbbjb

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the current UK price of the sweet Alhambra clover bracelet ? Also is the price due to rise soon ? Thanks



I do not know of it helps you at all but the sweet clover bracelet pricing is $1300 US and the sweet heart carnelian bracelet is $1400 US.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> I thought that was only for the id bracelet and the clover motif? And y'know... I've actually never seen what the difference in the measurements are for the child/mother bracelets.  Does anyone know?






			
				j0yc3 said:
			
		

> I ordered a sweet bracelet and the SA told me that the bracelet is a kids size? Is this true? TIA!



The sweet bracelet in the adult size is 7"
The sweet bracelet in the child size is 5"


----------



## j0yc3

Thanks so much! This will fit my wrist no problem lol 






			
				Junkenpo said:
			
		

> It's shorter than the vintage or other lines, and daintiest, which makes them appropriate for kids, but I like them for me, and I'm in my mid 30s.
> 
> Here's a repost pic of measurement.


----------



## j0yc3

This is good to know, especially for a VCA newbie like me. 

Hmm I'll get my order on Tuesday hopefully, and I hope its the adult size. I'm really not comfortable with the SA that I worked with from NM NY.  She pushes me to get the 5 motif since the sweet is "kids size", to quote her. 

Anyone has a NM SA they can recommend. Unfortunately my awesome SA from BH Fl already resigned 







			
				tbbbjb said:
			
		

> The sweet bracelet in the adult size is 7"
> The sweet bracelet in the child size is 5"


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know if they yet offer the sweet alhambra clover bracelet in turquoise in both yellow or white gold? i would give anything for them to offer them with turquoise
i would HAVE to buy both
also i would love for them to release it in also YG with black onyx and the white gold with mop
am i expecting too much?
i just love the sweet clover design

i'm already looking for the rose gold clover in with red carnelian but cant find it 

turquouise i believe would be so popular if they done it in the sweet clover collection
i know they offer the butterfly in WG but i much prefer the clover personally


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks for trying to help but i think in the uk its way more expensive now or am i wrong? i thought it was about £900 not sure though 



tbbbjb said:


> I do not know of it helps you at all but the sweet clover bracelet pricing is $1300 US and the sweet heart carnelian bracelet is $1400 US.


----------



## Tall1Grl

LVoeletters said:


> Oh I wish, I would love some mikimoto pearls! It's just a bracelet I made one day when I was sick and stuck at home out of a broken chain and a couple of pearls I bought a while back.


 Well, its Gorgeous anyway and looks fab with your new VCA piece! Congrats again! I finally got the same one too and wished that I hadn't waited until now to get it; the 5 motif is just beautiful!


----------



## thimp

Ladies, I just saw the most amazing pic, in the Asians with Hermes thread, posted by IFFAH. This gorgeous charm bracelet belongs to Jamie Chua.


----------



## chaneljewel

thimp said:


> Ladies, I just saw the most amazing pic, in the Asians with Hermes thread, posted by IFFAH. This gorgeous charm bracelet belongs to Jamie Chua.



Wow!


----------



## sjunky13

thimp said:


> Ladies, I just saw the most amazing pic, in the Asians with Hermes thread, posted by IFFAH. This gorgeous charm bracelet belongs to Jamie Chua.


 

THIS PIC IS GORGEOUS! 
lol. wow~


----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:
			
		

> Ladies, I just saw the most amazing pic, in the Asians with Hermes thread, posted by IFFAH. This gorgeous charm bracelet belongs to Jamie Chua.



Wow, they are they are drool worthy!!!  Great eye candy, thanks for posting thimp!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I doubt that VCA will be offering the sweets in turquoise anytime soon since turquoise has been rested.



xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know if they yet offer the sweet alhambra clover bracelet in turquoise in both yellow or white gold? i would give anything for them to offer them with turquoise
> i would HAVE to buy both
> also i would love for them to release it in also YG with black onyx and the white gold with mop
> am i expecting too much?
> i just love the sweet clover design
> 
> i'm already looking for the rose gold clover in with red carnelian but cant find it
> 
> turquouise i believe would be so popular if they done it in the sweet clover collection
> i know they offer the butterfly in WG but i much prefer the clover personally


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow.
That Kelly is gorgeous, too.




QUOTE=thimp;22099017]Ladies, I just saw the most amazing pic, in the Asians with Hermes thread, posted by IFFAH. This gorgeous charm bracelet belongs to Jamie Chua. [/QUOTE]


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay now I want the frivole gold small earrings after reading the last few weeks of this thread!!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Okay now I want the frivole gold small earrings after reading the last few weeks of this thread!!



Get them!  Ann's has layaway.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Ladies, I just saw the most amazing pic, in the Asians with Hermes thread, posted by IFFAH. This gorgeous charm bracelet belongs to Jamie Chua.


 
Gorgeous!  I haven't seen most of those pave charms before.   That must look amazing on and it gives a little piece of each collection!


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:


> Okay now I want the frivole gold small earrings after reading the last few weeks of this thread!!



They are really quite special, the way they sit on your ear.  Perfection!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> Get them!  Ann's has layaway.





tbbbjb said:


> They are really quite special, the way they sit on your ear.  Perfection!



I just started wearing my lotus ones for "every day" (well not quite but wedding showers/etc) and am amazed how comfortable I am in earrings suddenly! I haven't worn earrings in SO long - mostly because I'm too lazy to take them out every night and I'm allergic to everything but platinum (even 24K gold itches me - including my VCA earrings but at least they are easy to take off!) I guess I thought I wasn't an earring girl but now I think I'd totally wear the frivoles on a day to day basis, interchanged with my diamond studs and occasionally with the lotus on more special occasions.

I was very tempted by the Anne's ones - but is it me or do they look quite scratched up in close ups? I think for $400 I'd just as soon get them from the official VCA boutique brand new... anyone else feel this way? It's not much of a discount... if it was even $800 I'd jump and just have them polished but something about that seems like not QUITE enough of a deal - the layaway is tempting though!!

Will try to hold out for our next FL trip - but LOL you know how well that usually works out for me!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You won't regret them!
Just ask me, Sbelle, Kimber and tbbbjb. People comment on mine all the time.
In fact, I keep wondering if it would be redundant to have both the large and the small...

QUOTE=surfergirljen;22101645]Okay now I want the frivole gold small earrings after reading the last few weeks of this thread!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You won't regret them!
> Just ask me, Sbelle, Kimber and tbbbjb. People comment on mine all the time.
> In fact, I keep wondering if it would be redundant to have both the large and the small...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just call the BOCA shop and have them shipped. You will have them overnight and they don't charge tax. They usually have the small size in stock.



surfergirljen said:


> I just started wearing my lotus ones for "every day" (well not quite but wedding showers/etc) and am amazed how comfortable I am in earrings suddenly! I haven't worn earrings in SO long - mostly because I'm too lazy to take them out every night and I'm allergic to everything but platinum (even 24K gold itches me - including my VCA earrings but at least they are easy to take off!) I guess I thought I wasn't an earring girl but now I think I'd totally wear the frivoles on a day to day basis, interchanged with my diamond studs and occasionally with the lotus on more special occasions.
> 
> I was very tempted by the Anne's ones - but is it me or do they look quite scratched up in close ups? I think for $400 I'd just as soon get them from the official VCA boutique brand new... anyone else feel this way? It's not much of a discount... if it was even $800 I'd jump and just have them polished but something about that seems like not QUITE enough of a deal - the layaway is tempting though!!
> 
> Will try to hold out for our next FL trip - but LOL you know how well that usually works out for me!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't regret them!
> Just ask me, Sbelle, Kimber and tbbbjb. People comment on mine all the time.
> In fact, I keep wondering if it would be redundant to have both the large and the small...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> I just started wearing my lotus ones for "every day" (well not quite but wedding showers/etc) and am amazed how comfortable I am in earrings suddenly! I haven't worn earrings in SO long - mostly because I'm too lazy to take them out every night and I'm allergic to everything but platinum (even 24K gold itches me - including my VCA earrings but at least they are easy to take off!) I guess I thought I wasn't an earring girl but now I think I'd totally wear the frivoles on a day to day basis, interchanged with my diamond studs and occasionally with the lotus on more special occasions.
> 
> I was very tempted by the Anne's ones - but is it me or do they look quite scratched up in close ups? I think for $400 I'd just as soon get them from the official VCA boutique brand new... anyone else feel this way? It's not much of a discount... if it was even $800 I'd jump and just have them polished but something about that seems like not QUITE enough of a deal - the layaway is tempting though!!
> 
> Will try to hold out for our next FL trip - but LOL you know how well that usually works out for me!!



I don't know, if there's any issues with an item Ann is very good about saying it up front.  The things I've purchased from her are usually better than I think they will be. 

I guess I always factor tax in too, which adds a few hundred $ more for me.  I don't know if you have to pay taxes if you have it shipped?


----------



## surfergirljen

I have to try to be good and hold out a bit!

Since I'm in Canada, no one charges me tax UNTIL it hits the border... then I get hit. But it's not tooooooo bad. I mean it is, but on say a MOP bracelet it's traditionally been about $700 tax and duties. IF I buy in Naples in November she won't charge me tax and if I wear them over the border I should be tax free! So will save $$ just like with Anne's but for brand new ones. The question is can I wait that long!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> partners in enabling crime


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Do you have any trusted friends or family coming out for a visit before then?



surfergirljen said:


> I have to try to be good and hold out a bit!
> 
> Since I'm in Canada, no one charges me tax UNTIL it hits the border... then I get hit. But it's not tooooooo bad. I mean it is, but on say a MOP bracelet it's traditionally been about $700 tax and duties. IF I buy in Naples in November she won't charge me tax and if I wear them over the border I should be tax free! So will save $$ just like with Anne's but for brand new ones. The question is can I wait that long!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> I have to try to be good and hold out a bit!
> 
> Since I'm in Canada, no one charges me tax UNTIL it hits the border... then I get hit. But it's not tooooooo bad. I mean it is, but on say a MOP bracelet it's traditionally been about $700 tax and duties. IF I buy in Naples in November she won't charge me tax and if I wear them over the border I should be tax free! So will save $$ just like with Anne's but for brand new ones. The question is can I wait that long!



Wow, I didn't know they could do that. I never seem to be that lucky!


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> I have to try to be good and hold out a bit!
> 
> Since I'm in Canada, no one charges me tax UNTIL it hits the border... then I get hit. But it's not tooooooo bad. I mean it is, but on say a MOP bracelet it's traditionally been about $700 tax and duties. IF I buy in Naples in November she won't charge me tax and if I wear them over the border I should be tax free! So will save $$ just like with Anne's but for brand new ones. The question is can I wait that long!


I dont think the pair on ann's is in bad condition I think moreso they were bought a while back, worn a handful of times and then were never cleaned or polished. I feel like all surface area of gold will end up looking like that after some usage, but you could use that to your advantage and they may go lower in price. Anytime I have shopped from ann's it turns out better than they described it personally. But if you have the chance to buy it and without the tax you would be taxed on your ann's package it would still be cheaper then def get it when you go to florida.


----------



## sjunky13

I would grab the Ann's , but I am waiting for the large ones. 
It is hard enough for me not to have a dangle, let alone wear something small.


----------



## surfergirljen

Well I went to Birks (VCA dealer in Canada) to have them change out the posts on my Lotus earrings and they had the Frivoles there! Shiney new (so so shiney!) and perfect and SO PRETTY OMG... 

AND they're the same price as in Florida... but since Birks has a full service dept, if you buy there they can change out those posts for me too for free... soooo they are on hold until I pick up the Lotus and make up my mind! Yay! 

SO pretty... SO tempting!


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> Well I went to Birks (VCA dealer in Canada) to have them change out the posts on my Lotus earrings and they had the Frivoles there! Shiney new (so so shiney!) and perfect and SO PRETTY OMG...
> 
> AND they're the same price as in Florida... but since Birks has a full service dept, if you buy there they can change out those posts for me too for free... soooo they are on hold until I pick up the Lotus and make up my mind! Yay!
> 
> SO pretty... SO tempting!


 
What exactly are they doing to the posts? I purchased the pave frivole earrings and after about 2 hrs of wearing them my ears were throbbing and in pain. Are you having the backs loosened or removing those clips entirely and replacing with normal posts?


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> What exactly are they doing to the posts? I purchased the pave frivole earrings and after about 2 hrs of wearing them my ears were throbbing and in pain. Are you having the backs loosened or removing those clips entirely and replacing with normal posts?



On mine the clip was too tight, they had to loosen it slightly for all of my clip earrings.


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> Well I went to Birks (VCA dealer in Canada) to have them change out the posts on my Lotus earrings and they had the Frivoles there! Shiney new (so so shiney!) and perfect and SO PRETTY OMG...
> 
> AND they're the same price as in Florida... but since Birks has a full service dept, if you buy there they can change out those posts for me too for free... soooo they are on hold until I pick up the Lotus and make up my mind! Yay!
> 
> SO pretty... SO tempting!



i personally would buy a shiny new pair over the ones on AFF.  they do seem a bit scratched up.  i understand rings to be scratched up but not earrings.  

tempting!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> Well I went to Birks (VCA dealer in Canada) to have them change out the posts on my Lotus earrings and they had the Frivoles there! Shiney new (so so shiney!) and perfect and SO PRETTY OMG...
> 
> AND they're the same price as in Florida... but since Birks has a full service dept, if you buy there they can change out those posts for me too for free... soooo they are on hold until I pick up the Lotus and make up my mind! Yay!
> 
> SO pretty... SO tempting!


AWESOME1 Glad it all worked out! If they are super shiny new then perhaps you are right and the anns ones are worn down!! is switching posts expensive? hope it all works out


----------



## Bethc

That's great!  You're getting the larger ones?

 I don't know, I think it's just the picture?  I've bought a few things from her, if you look at other items she has listed (I wanted a CDC she had sold) she mentions a couple of marks on the hardware, here there's no mention of scratches at all?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get them!!!!!!
Btw- I have worm mine a LOT and they are still shiny.  No reason for them to get scratched....




QUOTE=surfergirljen;22109429]Well I went to Birks (VCA dealer in Canada) to have them change out the posts on my Lotus earrings and they had the Frivoles there! Shiney new (so so shiney!) and perfect and SO PRETTY OMG... 

AND they're the same price as in Florida... but since Birks has a full service dept, if you buy there they can change out those posts for me too for free... soooo they are on hold until I pick up the Lotus and make up my mind! Yay! 

SO pretty... SO tempting![/QUOTE]


----------



## Junkenpo

Whee!

My 5 motif onyx came back today and I'm very happy with the length. It is exactly 6 3/4 inches but it fits like my sweets.


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> Whee!
> 
> My 5 motif onyx came back today and I'm very happy with the length. It is exactly 6 3/4 inches but it fits like my sweets.


 yayy!
how long did it take for them to shorten the bracelet?


----------



## surfergirljen

LVoeletters said:


> AWESOME1 Glad it all worked out! If they are super shiny new then perhaps you are right and the anns ones are worn down!! is switching posts expensive? hope it all works out



No they are doing it for free! So nice... I bought a lot of VCA there but not these specifically.... I told them I did though.   They ALL asked (they spoke to three people about them) so it sounded like it was crucial to how much they'd help me! I was more than willing to pay to have it done so they don't hurt me... but they might have made a sale of Frivoles for being so accomodating!  See, pays to deliver good customer service!!



Bethc said:


> That's great!  You're getting the larger ones?
> 
> I don't know, I think it's just the picture?  I've bought a few things from her, if you look at other items she has listed (I wanted a CDC she had sold) she mentions a couple of marks on the hardware, here there's no mention of scratches at all?



No the smaller ones.  I love the size... not too "statement" - just perfect and able to wear with jeans or a dress! 



kim_mac said:


> i personally would buy a shiny new pair over the ones on AFF.  they do seem a bit scratched up.  i understand rings to be scratched up but not earrings.
> 
> tempting!!!



Me too! I'd probably not buy that ring b/c I can just see how scratchy it could get - I want to get new earrings and as long as you keep them away from one another in the box they should never scratch! Mind you they CAN be polished up to new. Just surprised Ann didn't have that done to them! 



beachy10 said:


> What exactly are they doing to the posts? I purchased the pave frivole earrings and after about 2 hrs of wearing them my ears were throbbing and in pain. Are you having the backs loosened or removing those clips entirely and replacing with normal posts?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Get them!!!!!!
> Btw- I have worm mine a LOT and they are still shiny.  No reason for them to get scratched....
> 
> 
> Exactly!! You're so enabling sister!! LOL...
> 
> QUOTE=surfergirljen;22109429]Well I went to Birks (VCA dealer in Canada) to have them change out the posts on my Lotus earrings and they had the Frivoles there! Shiney new (so so shiney!) and perfect and SO PRETTY OMG...
> 
> AND they're the same price as in Florida... but since Birks has a full service dept, if you buy there they can change out those posts for me too for free... soooo they are on hold until I pick up the Lotus and make up my mind! Yay!
> 
> SO pretty... SO tempting!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> That's great! You're getting the larger ones?
> 
> I don't know, I think it's just the picture? I've bought a few things from her, if you look at other items she has listed (I wanted a CDC she had sold) she mentions a couple of marks on the hardware, here there's no mention of scratches at all?


 
I agree, if they were stratched she would mention it. 
I think they just need a cleaning and a wiping. They look like fingerprints.


----------



## sjunky13

I also have the ring on order. Hope it comes soon. I know I can prevent it from getting stratches. I am super anal with my stuff.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The design is such that I believe you ring will be fine. The really shiny surface is on the interior. It would be hard to scratch the inside of the flowers....




sjunky13 said:


> I also have the ring on order. Hope it comes soon. I know I can prevent it from getting stratches. I am super anal with my stuff.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> I also have the ring on order. Hope it comes soon. I know I can prevent it from getting stratches. I am super anal with my stuff.


 
I've worn my frivole ring alot and don't really see any scratches. I think when you have a chunkier ring on you are more aware of it and are careful not to go scratching it against walls and such. I do hate the fingerprints they leave. If anything that's what makes it look dull. Nothing some cleaner and a polishing cloth can't fix.
I find my onyx bracelet gets nasty looking with fingerprints and other residue.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ask your VCA SA for a polishing cloth. It is black and rolls up/ties with a pretty satin ribbon.


----------



## beansbeans

Has anyone seen the new VCA website?  (or maybe it's just new to me cos I haven't checked it in a while!)

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/

There's a "Purchase by Category" drop down in which some items even have prices listed - mostly for the non-diamond pieces.  There's also an option to see the item worn on a model, which I love!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> The design is such that I believe you ring will be fine. The really shiny surface is on the interior. It would be hard to scratch the inside of the flowers....


 
I agree! 



beachy10 said:


> I've worn my frivole ring alot and don't really see any scratches. I think when you have a chunkier ring on you are more aware of it and are careful not to go scratching it against walls and such. I do hate the fingerprints they leave. If anything that's what makes it look dull. Nothing some cleaner and a polishing cloth can't fix.
> I find my onyx bracelet gets nasty looking with fingerprints and other residue.


Yay, I feel like I am waiting an eternity for this ring!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Ask your VCA SA for a polishing cloth. It is black and rolls up/ties with a pretty satin ribbon.


 
i want one! 


beansbeans said:


> Has anyone seen the new VCA website? (or maybe it's just new to me cos I haven't checked it in a while!)
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/
> 
> There's a "Purchase by Category" drop down in which some items even have prices listed - mostly for the non-diamond pieces. There's also an option to see the item worn on a model, which I love!


 
TY for this. I am loving it. It was about time. They never showed the Frivole ligne before!


----------



## wantitneedit

beansbeans said:


> Has anyone seen the new VCA website?  (or maybe it's just new to me cos I haven't checked it in a while!)
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/
> 
> There's a "Purchase by Category" drop down in which some items even have prices listed - mostly for the non-diamond pieces.  There's also an option to see the item worn on a model, which I love!



  i can't breathe!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Whatttttttt? I saw the new website the other day and the prices weren't on any pieces 
Have they priced the sweet collection?
Please do tell me how did you view the prices x


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So happy for you!!!



Junkenpo said:


> Whee!
> 
> My 5 motif onyx came back today and I'm very happy with the length. It is exactly 6 3/4 inches but it fits like my sweets.


----------



## Junkenpo

beansbeans said:


> Has anyone seen the new VCA website?  (or maybe it's just new to me cos I haven't checked it in a while!)
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/
> 
> There's a "Purchase by Category" drop down in which some items even have prices listed - mostly for the non-diamond pieces.  There's also an option to see the item worn on a model, which I love!



whoohoo!

it's a little awkward, but i'm loving it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have both the wg frivole earrings and the pave version? Sbelle?.
Is it worth the extra diamonds and expense or do you feel that the wg have enough impact?


----------



## xblackxstarx

on the new website they have the sweet alhambra earrings in white gold and turquoise clover and in white gold and white mother of pearl clover..................
does this mean they offer the sweet clover bracelet in these colours? surely they would do the matching set right?
please let this be true im dying for the sweet bracelet in both those colours


----------



## xblackxstarx

these two ... or is this old news ?
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2446/Sweet Alhambra Clover earstuds
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2424/Sweet Alhambra Clover earstuds


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have both the wg frivole earrings and the pave version? Sbelle?.
> Is it worth the extra diamonds and expense or do you feel that the wg have enough impact?



You are right, I have both!  

I bought the wg first and debated whether the pave would be repeating the same look.  Now that I have both, I realize that they look very different when worn.  And even though the paves are real attention getters I wear mine as every day earrings.  They really are gorgeous!

To be honest, I love having both the wg and pave.  I think in the white gold/ yellow gold versions it is easy to see the flower detail, and the center diamond/diamonds.  The details are "wows".  In the pave version the "wow" is the flash of the pave diamonds.  

I think that the wg earrings are worth having.  Because they only come in the small, they don't have as much impact as the large yellow gold.  Yet I still get lots of comments on them.  And if you have to pick between the wg and the pave, I would say that I would get the wg.  My reasoning is that they are perfect for every occasion .  I think there are some things that would be too casual for my paves.

In a perfect world, I'd say get both though......


----------



## avedashiva

Can someone pls post the link of the making of the MOP necklaces? I cannot find it.

Thanks!


----------



## beansbeans

At the bottom of the page, there should be a video for "The Making of Alhambra."

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2478/Vintage Alhambra ring




avedashiva said:


> Can someone pls post the link of the making of the MOP necklaces? I cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## beansbeans

xblackxstarx said:


> on the new website they have the sweet alhambra earrings in white gold and turquoise clover and in white gold and white mother of pearl clover..................
> does this mean they offer the sweet clover bracelet in these colours? surely they would do the matching set right?
> please let this be true im dying for the sweet bracelet in both those colours


 
I think the only sweet bracelet in WG is the turquoise butterfly.  You might actually like this combination a lot .


----------



## beansbeans

xblackxstarx said:


> Whatttttttt? I saw the new website the other day and the prices weren't on any pieces
> Have they priced the sweet collection?
> Please do tell me how did you view the prices x


 
The site is a bit wierd.  Sometimes the price will show, and other times it won't.  Yesterday, I was able to view all the prices on the sweet collection and some prices on the Vintage Alhambra.  

Maybe try using the "Purchase By category" dropdown on the homepage....

Oh, and the prices I saw were all in USD.


----------



## beansbeans

Junkenpo said:


> whoohoo!
> 
> it's a little awkward, but i'm loving it!


 
Yes, kind of slow.... hahah

BUT, I am now in LOVE with the Magic grey MOP ring....

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2400/Magic Alhambra ring

And $3850 isn't THAT bad, right????


----------



## beansbeans

Junkenpo said:


> whoohoo!
> 
> it's a little awkward, but i'm loving it!


 
Ugh, there are things on there that I didn't even know I wanted.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm using the uk version there is no purchase by category as far as I can see , maybe it isn't offered here 
I found out the price of the sweet alhambra bracelet its £875 at harrods 



beansbeans said:


> The site is a bit wierd.  Sometimes the price will show, and other times it won't.  Yesterday, I was able to view all the prices on the sweet collection and some prices on the Vintage Alhambra.
> 
> Maybe try using the "Purchase By category" dropdown on the homepage....
> 
> Oh, and the prices I saw were all in USD.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have both the wg frivole earrings and the pave version? Sbelle?.
> Is it worth the extra diamonds and expense or do you feel that the wg have enough impact?


 
I had the pave frivole and they are amazing. They sparkle like crazy. I can't comment on the WG only version but I think you could own both and carry off different looks.


----------



## beachy10

beansbeans said:


> Yes, kind of slow.... hahah
> 
> BUT, I am now in LOVE with the Magic grey MOP ring....
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2400/Magic Alhambra ring
> 
> And $3850 isn't THAT bad, right????


 
Someone at NM called me about this ring. It was a return and my SA was offering it at the old price 2750. I didn't take it and not sure if it's still available.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks,  Beachy.








beachy10 said:


> I had the pave frivole and they are amazing. They sparkle like crazy. I can't comment on the WG only version but I think you could own both and carry off different looks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

beansbeans said:


> Ugh, there are things on there that I didn't even know I wanted.


 
Ha! Same here!!


----------



## tbbbjb

beansbeans said:


> Has anyone seen the new VCA website?  (or maybe it's just new to me cos I haven't checked it in a while!)
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/
> 
> There's a "Purchase by Category" drop down in which some items even have prices listed - mostly for the non-diamond pieces.  There's also an option to see the item worn on a model, which I love!



Thanks so much for posting I am just !  It is definitely new to me.  There are SO many things I have never seen before.  A butterfly bracelet..wow...I have to get back to it...


----------



## tbbbjb

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm using the uk version there is no purchase by category as far as I can see , maybe it isn't offered here
> I found out the price of the sweet alhambra bracelet its £875 at harrods


Thanks, please post in the worldwide pricing too (If you haven't already).


----------



## Tall1Grl

Originally Posted by *beansbeans* 

 Has anyone seen the new VCA website? (or maybe it's just new to me cos I haven't checked it in a while!)

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/

There's a "Purchase by Category" drop down in which some items even have prices listed - mostly for the non-diamond pieces. There's also an option to see the item worn on a model, which I love! 



tbbbjb said:


> Thanks so much for posting I am just ! It is definitely new to me. There are SO many things I have never seen before. A butterfly bracelet..wow...I have to get back to it...


 
Whoa! I am def going to check this out!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi  sorry to be a pain but not sure where that is to post it there ? If anyone else wants to add it feel free as I haven't a clue 



tbbbjb said:


> Thanks, please post in the worldwide pricing too (If you haven't already).


----------



## kuu

Hi Ladies,

Does anyone own the snowflake band ring? How often do you wear it? Thank you for sharing your opinions.


----------



## beansbeans

Thanks for the info!  It's nice to hear that NM will still honor the old price.  While I love the ring, I need to face the fact that I'm not much of a ring person.  

I am (TRYING) to patiently wait for my Carnelian pendant necklace to come in and of course, want to get something else in the meantime to tide me over 




beachy10 said:


> Someone at NM called me about this ring. It was a return and my SA was offering it at the old price 2750. I didn't take it and not sure if it's still available.


----------



## tbbbjb

There is a sale at AFF for 10% off of everything, today.  I thought it really meant everything, but in the fine print it says VCA is excluded.  Thanks beachy10 for catching it!


----------



## beachy10

tbbbjb said:


> If anyone is thinking about buying ANYTHING from AFF, now is the time to do it as today ONLY there is an extra 10% off of EVERYTHING and Free Shipping to boot. The Frivole earrings are still available and they would be a total of $850 off of retail. Not bad!


 

VCA isn't included.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> VCA isn't included.



Whoops, I totally did not see the *tiny* little astrix.  Darn it!  Sorry all!


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone know what the price of this pendant is? I've never seen it before and I couldn't find any recent pricing on the world wide thread... its so lovely! http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2620/Butterfly Pendant


----------



## chaneljewel

LVoeletters said:


> does anyone know what the price of this pendant is? I've never seen it before and I couldn't find any recent pricing on the world wide thread... its so lovely! http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2620/Butterfly Pendant



That is gorgeous!


----------



## beansbeans

It's $7,850 on the Betteridge website, but it's out of stock right now.  





LVoeletters said:


> does anyone know what the price of this pendant is? I've never seen it before and I couldn't find any recent pricing on the world wide thread... its so lovely! http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2620/Butterfly Pendant


----------



## LVoeletters

ughhhh why does there always have to be a spoiled grape whenever you get something new? One of my co workers (older than me so she thinks she can talk to me any which way) whenever someone compliments my bracelets always goes out of the way to put me down for having a "real thing" because "its not that serious" and its stupid and I should go get a replication like she does. She keeps insisting all the jewelery she wears is reproduction van cleef and arpels but when I look at it its more like charriol bracelets and random cuffs but since I'm newer and younger, all I can do is grit my teeth and smile. She makes me not want to wear it.  I though I left high school mean girls in high school several years ago! It's not just one comment its always an onslaught on how no one cares if I have a real item (was I saying that I cared that others knew it was real? All that matters is if I care and sorry I want to be able to pass down an investment piece to my future daughter?!)


----------



## LVoeletters

beansbeans said:


> It's $7,850 on the Betteridge website, but it's out of stock right now.


thanks!


----------



## xblackxstarx

She is clearly jelous of you , wear it with pride and enjoy. If she weren't jelous she wouldn't feel the need to comment and try to bring you down . People like that are not worth letting affect you that's what she wants . 
Enjoy your jewelry and don't worry what others say , anyone with a negative opinion is clearly jelous cos seriously who who turn down owning genuine vca when they can you would have to be nuts 



LVoeletters said:


> ughhhh why does there always have to be a spoiled grape whenever you get something new? One of my co workers (older than me so she thinks she can talk to me any which way) whenever someone compliments my bracelets always goes out of the way to put me down for having a "real thing" because "its not that serious" and its stupid and I should go get a replication like she does. She keeps insisting all the jewelery she wears is reproduction van cleef and arpels but when I look at it its more like charriol bracelets and random cuffs but since I'm newer and younger, all I can do is grit my teeth and smile. She makes me not want to wear it.  I though I left high school mean girls in high school several years ago!


----------



## Slidey

To be fair, it's nobody's business what you spend your money on. Personally I would respond and say whilst you respect her opinion you would prefer it if she didn't make those comments in future. We're all different and associate value to different things and that's ok. For all she knows, you may have inheritance from a close relative and you purchased the items to remember them buy. The wicked side of me might even say that, lol 
Otherwise, ignore her, and feel proud and enjoy what you own!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> ughhhh why does there always have to be a spoiled grape whenever you get something new? One of my co workers (older than me so she thinks she can talk to me any which way) whenever someone compliments my bracelets always goes out of the way to put me down for having a "real thing" because "its not that serious" and its stupid and I should go get a replication like she does. She keeps insisting all the jewelery she wears is reproduction van cleef and arpels but when I look at it its more like charriol bracelets and random cuffs but since I'm newer and younger, all I can do is grit my teeth and smile. She makes me not want to wear it.  I though I left high school mean girls in high school several years ago! It's not just one comment its always an onslaught on how no one cares if I have a real item (was I saying that I cared that others knew it was real? All that matters is if I care and sorry I want to be able to pass down an investment piece to my future daughter?!)


Rise above it and simple ignore her.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I also agree with the fact that it's nobody's business


----------



## G&Smommy

I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


----------



## LVoeletters

wow ! stunning!


----------



## peachbaby

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!



Omg! It's gorgeous, congrats!
So cool that you got a gift w purchase too.


----------



## dialv

Wow G&Smommy your pave pieces are amazing.  The ring looks great with your bracelets too.


----------



## G&Smommy

peachbaby said:


> Omg! It's gorgeous, congrats!
> So cool that you got a gift w purchase too.


 
Thanks!  This is the first time NM has given me a gift and my pave Magic pendant was even more expensive than the ring!


----------



## G&Smommy

dialv said:


> Wow G&Smommy your pave pieces are amazing. The ring looks great with your bracelets too.


 
Thanks!  I hope to have the pave Alhambra bracelet one day too, but I love my MOP bracelet and wear it every day!


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


WOW ! stunning!


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> WOW ! stunning!


 
Thanks!


----------



## tbbbjb

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!



Congratulations on your beautiful and I am sure sparkly new ring.  May you wear it in health and happiness always!


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful, beautiful g&smommy!  I'm so in love with vca!!


----------



## G&Smommy

tbbbjb said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful and I am sure sparkly new ring.  May you wear it in health and happiness always!



Thanks!  My camera cannot capture the amazing sparkle of the pieces!  VCA pave is truly stunning!


----------



## G&Smommy

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful, beautiful g&smommy!  I'm so in love with vca!!



Thanks!  The pave Magic pieces are some of my absolute favorites!


----------



## chaneljewel

The Magic pieces are gorgeous for sure.  I can't wait to get my next piece although I just got my first...lol!  Already addicted!


----------



## LVoeletters

ladies with the 5 motif with small wrists, do you recc. shortening the bracelet? Mine goes down more than half my forearm. I know the bracelet is great to lengthen the 10 motif which I want to eventually get within the next two and a half years, but I am also worried that the extra slack will make my bracelet susceptible to damage. what would you recc?


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


Absolutely gorgeous, big congrats.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!



It looks absolutely stunning on you!  You have such wonderful pieces!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!



Beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> ladies with the 5 motif with small wrists, do you recc. shortening the bracelet? Mine goes down more than half my forearm. I know the bracelet is great to lengthen the 10 motif which I want to eventually get within the next two and a half years, but I am also worried that the extra slack will make my bracelet susceptible to damage. what would you recc?



I'm hoping to somewhere down the line purchase 2 ten motifs and have them lengthened or a twenty and have it lengthened.  I thought about the fact that shortening the bracelet would make the link-up look uneven, but I don't intend to wear it linked with my hair up, so the bracelet would be concealed anyway. 

I don't like wearing bracelets that are too long and have too much movement up and down the arm.  I don't like being able to just slide off a bracelet, I always worry I'll lose it.  There's no way I'd've been happy with my 5 motif at the 7.5" length.  Mine is shortened down to 6.75" and I love it.  I'll try to get pic tomorrow and post it. For me, it's much easier to wear.


----------



## Junkenpo

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!




Absolutely stunning! 

All your pieces are lovely, I am turning six shades of envy here!


----------



## Samia

Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?


----------



## Samia

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!



Wow! Congrats on the new purchase!! The set looks amazing on you!


----------



## kim_mac

G&S mommy - congrats on your new sparkly ring!  love it with your pendant!  enjoy!


----------



## kim_mac

Samia said:


> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?
> 
> vancleefarpels.com/media/cache/thumb_mosaic/uploads/media/7a0/VCARD39600_VanCleefArpels_Byzantine-Alhambra-bracelet-1.png


i have never tried the byzantine.  for me, i still prefer the vintage 5 motif bracelets.


----------



## thimp

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


Sooo pretty! A big congratulations! The pendant and ring are stunning together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Samia said:


> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?
> 
> vancleefarpels.com/media/cache/thumb_mosaic/uploads/media/7a0/VCARD39600_VanCleefArpels_Byzantine-Alhambra-bracelet-1.png



I love that bracelet but it really depends on what you already have (or plan to collect) and whether or not you like for your sets to match.


----------



## tbbbjb

Samia said:


> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?
> 
> vancleefarpels.com/media/cache/thumb_mosaic/uploads/media/7a0/VCARD39600_VanCleefArpels_Byzantine-Alhambra-bracelet-1.png


I personally do not care for it.  It is not my taste, I like my items to be more symmetrical, like the 5 motif.  However, it is $1000 cheaper than the 5 motif.  So, if you are looking to get your foot in the door at a lower price point, this might be it.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal! I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful! This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM. This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


 

This looks stunning on you!!! LOVE!
Will you wear it daily? The pave is sooo gorgeous. I envy you ladies with pave pieces! 
I must own one someday!


----------



## sjunky13

Samia said:


> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?


 

When I wanted to buy this ligne , my sa said it was very "Roberto Coin" and talked me out of buying it. This was before I saw it IRL.
It is very very thin, so I think that is what she means. I like the pieces, but they are not substancial at all. Then I see Sbelles and wish i got them. Maybe you should see IRL.


----------



## LVoeletters

I prefer the 5 motif. this doesn't look substantial in my eyes. the chain necklace that you can double is very nice, or the byzantine chain bracelet


Samia said:


> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?
> 
> vancleefarpels.com/media/cache/thumb_mosaic/uploads/media/7a0/VCARD39600_VanCleefArpels_Byzantine-Alhambra-bracelet-1.png


----------



## Junkenpo

Samia said:
			
		

> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?



 I wouldn't choose it over the 5 motif, but if I could afford it, it might be something I'd wear alongside a 5 motif. If you love it more than a 5 motif, then go for it. It still has the recognizable vca alhambras, but its quirky asymmetry gives it a different personality that might appeal to a different shopper who may not want a "classic" quickly recognized 5 motif.


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> ladies with the 5 motif with small wrists, do you recc. shortening the bracelet? Mine goes down more than half my forearm. I know the bracelet is great to lengthen the 10 motif which I want to eventually get within the next two and a half years, but I am also worried that the extra slack will make my bracelet susceptible to damage. what would you recc?



Okie dokie. Here are my photos. You can see that there are less links between the motifs than in other's photos. I don't remember how many total removed it was. I asked to be sent the removed links on the advice of someone in this thread. When it came back too short the 1st time, I sent it back with some of the links returned to me. Second photo shows how far up my arm it goes and that is about as far I like it. Third photo shows that it's not too tight and I do have enough play that it'll go over that wrist  bone bump if I want to shake it down, but that there's no way it'd slip off without undoing the clasp. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> Okie dokie. Here are my photos. You can see that there are less links between the motifs than in other's photos. I don't remember how many total removed it was. I asked to be sent the removed links on the advice of someone in this thread. When it came back too short the 1st time, I sent it back with some of the links returned to me. Second photo shows how far up my arm it goes and that is about as far I like it. Third photo shows that it's not too tight and I do have enough play that it'll go over that wrist  bone bump if I want to shake it down, but that there's no way it'd slip off without undoing the clasp.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I really shouldn't be in this thread, but since I am , how long did it take to have your beautiful bracelet shortened? It looks perfect on you!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, big congrats.


 
Thanbks, I'll take two!  This way, each of my girls can have a Magic pave piece someday!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> It looks absolutely stunning on you! You have such wonderful pieces!


 
Thanks, marialc121!  I am very happy with my small collection!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thanks texasgirliegirl!


----------



## G&Smommy

Junkenpo said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> All your pieces are lovely, I am turning six shades of envy here!


 
Thanks!  I have wanted this piece for some time now!


----------



## G&Smommy

Samia said:


> Wow! Congrats on the new purchase!! The set looks amazing on you!


 
Thanks Samia!


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Sooo pretty! A big congratulations! The pendant and ring are stunning together!


 
Thanks thimp!  I am hoping it is not Alhambra overload wearing the three pieces together (including my MOP bracelet) but I love them all!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> G&S mommy - congrats on your new sparkly ring! love it with your pendant! enjoy!


 
Thanks kim_mac!  I love VCA pave!


----------



## Junkenpo

etk123 said:
			
		

> I really shouldn't be in this thread, but since I am , how long did it take to have your beautiful bracelet shortened? It looks perfect on you!



Not that long the first time, I was quoted 4-6 weeks, and it arrived maybe 2 weeks after I paid/ordered. Then I had it for a week before I sent it back, and then that one took maybe 3-4 weeks? But it is the perfect length for me now and I'm happy I had it shortened. I don't think I could enjoy it at a longer length.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> This looks stunning on you!!! LOVE!
> Will you wear it daily? The pave is sooo gorgeous. I envy you ladies with pave pieces!
> I must own one someday!


 
Thanks sjunky!  I wear the pave Magic pendant daily, but probably will not wear the ring daily.  I have a few different right hand rings that I rotate.  One of them is the Magic MOP BTF ring which I do wear daily from time to time.  The pave version, even with just a single motif, stands out so much more with the diamonds so it is not necessarily an every day piece for me but I can see using it a lot!  I almost got it before the last price increase and kept wishing that I had so at least I got triple points at NM!


----------



## surfergirljen

G&Smommy said:


> Thanbks, I'll take two!  This way, each of my girls can have a Magic pave piece someday!



Sooooooo pretty! I love your necklace and that you think of your girls, so sweet!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> Sooooooo pretty! I love your necklace and that you think of your girls, so sweet!


 
Thanks, surfergirljen!  Part of my justification for these beautiful pieces is that one day my girls can use them and hopefully enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## Samia

sjunky13 said:


> When I wanted to buy this ligne , my sa said it was very "Roberto Coin" and talked me out of buying it. This was before I saw it IRL.
> It is very very thin, so I think that is what she means. I like the pieces, but they are not substancial at all. Then I see Sbelles and wish i got them. Maybe you should see IRL.





LVoeletters said:


> I prefer the 5 motif. this doesn't look substantial in my eyes. the chain necklace that you can double is very nice, or the byzantine chain bracelet





Junkenpo said:


> I wouldn't choose it over the 5 motif, but if I could afford it, it might be something I'd wear alongside a 5 motif. If you love it more than a 5 motif, then go for it. It still has the recognizable vca alhambras, but its quirky asymmetry gives it a different personality that might appeal to a different shopper who may not want a "classic" quickly recognized 5 motif.



Thanks for all the comments, I want to see this one in person.


----------



## Samia

kim_mac said:


> i have never tried the byzantine.  for me, i still prefer the vintage 5 motif bracelets.


I have never tried it either


tbbbjb said:


> I personally do not care for it.  It is not my taste, I like my items to be more symmetrical, like the 5 motif.  However, it is $1000 cheaper than the 5 motif.  So, if you are looking to get your foot in the door at a lower price point, this might be it.


Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks sjunky! I wear the pave Magic pendant daily, but probably will not wear the ring daily. I have a few different right hand rings that I rotate. One of them is the Magic MOP BTF ring which I do wear daily from time to time. The pave version, even with just a single motif, stands out so much more with the diamonds so it is not necessarily an every day piece for me but I can see using it a lot! I almost got it before the last price increase and kept wishing that I had so at least I got triple points at NM!


 

It is just gorgeous! I can't wait for my Frivole to be finished. I wear my trinity on my right hand for now. I like having lots of RHR's too.
That baby is gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> It is just gorgeous! I can't wait for my Frivole to be finished. I wear my trinity on my right hand for now. I like having lots of RHR's too.
> That baby is gorgeous!


 
Thanks!  I love the Frivole ring!  If I wore any YG jewelry, it would definitely be on my list!


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! I love the Frivole ring! If I wore any YG jewelry, it would definitely be on my list!


 I love YG so much!
My dream white gold ring is the two butterfly ring. I tried it on and it is so stunning!


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> I love YG so much!
> My dream white gold ring is the two butterfly ring. I tried it on and it is so stunning!



Oh I hear you - I'm obsessed with that ring but don't think I'd ever allow myself to spend that much on one piece! It's SO PRETTY though!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I love YG so much!
> My dream white gold ring is the two butterfly ring. I tried it on and it is so stunning!



I used to wear only wg/platinum.
VCA has changed me into somebody who loves the warmth of yg.


----------



## Tall1Grl

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal! I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful! This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM. This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


 
OMG soo jealous! but very happy for you!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm really surprised they don't have pink gold with MOP. I feel like it would bring out the pigments of the MOP and it would have a great vintage romantic vibe. I would love to layer that with a pink gold/lapis or yg/lapis 5 motif!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I used to wear only wg/platinum.
> VCA has changed me into somebody who loves the warmth of yg.



Me too!


----------



## Candice0985

^ same! I never liked YG until I fell for my YG 5 motif


----------



## G&Smommy

Tall1Grl said:


> OMG soo jealous! but very happy for you!!!



Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I used to wear only wg/platinum.
> VCA has changed me into somebody who loves the warmth of yg.



I love VCA YG, but I think it would be a slippery slope.  If I got the Frivole ring, then I would need a YG onyx 5 motif and an all YG 5 motif to wear with it.  Maybe that will be my next VCA set.  I have always loved the contrast of the YG with onyx but don't have any other YG pieces.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> I love VCA YG, but I think it would be a slippery slope. If I got the Frivole ring, then I would need a YG onyx 5 motif and an all YG 5 motif to wear with it. Maybe that will be my next VCA set. I have always loved the contrast of the YG with onyx but don't have any other YG pieces.


 J, do it , do it! I promise you will love it!!!
My first piece was the onyx and YG. Get the onyx, frivole ring and turquoise!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> J, do it , do it! I promise you will love it!!!
> My first piece was the onyx and YG. Get the onyx, frivole ring and turquoise!



Thanks for the enabling!  I just made a big purchase, but may go for YG next.  What is the current price of the Frivole ring?  I would want the ring and two bracelets to go with it.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for the enabling! I just made a big purchase, but may go for YG next. What is the current price of the Frivole ring? I would want the ring and two bracelets to go with it.


 
I think 5450. I put down half of a deposit, I needed a size 7. I usually am an 8, but the Frivole ring runs large, as it is open. 
Would you do another mop, but in yg? I just love the richness of the YG. Next piece will be matcing Frivole earrings and then maybe some kind of necklace.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I think 5450. I put down half of a deposit, I needed a size 7. I usually am an 8, but the Frivole ring runs large, as it is open.
> Would you do another mop, but in yg? I just love the richness of the YG. Next piece will be matcing Frivole earrings and then maybe some kind of necklace.


 
Thanks!  I probably would not do a MOP YG.  I definitely want onyx/YG and probably the all YG to layer it with.  I love the Frivole earrings too!  There is something about the petals that makes them look so pretty on the ears!


----------



## surfergirljen

LVoeletters said:


> I'm really surprised they don't have pink gold with MOP. I feel like it would bring out the pigments of the MOP and it would have a great vintage romantic vibe. I would love to layer that with a pink gold/lapis or yg/lapis 5 motif!



Oh I so agree... I would be all over that!!

AND a yg perlee bangle! why no yg???


----------



## diamond lover

Samia said:


> Ladies I want your opinion on the Byzantine Alhambra bracelet, would you choose this over the 5 motif ones?
> 
> vancleefarpels.com/media/cache/thumb_mosaic/uploads/media/7a0/VCARD39600_VanCleefArpels_Byzantine-Alhambra-bracelet-1.png


 
I like the 5 motif more. I like this byzantine bracelet, I have it in necklace and earrings. The bracelet looks nice in person and in pictures but it is very lightweighted. The necklace has a substantial weight though.


----------



## Samia

diamond lover said:


> I like the 5 motif more. I like this byzantine bracelet, I have it in necklace and earrings. The bracelet looks nice in person and in pictures but it is very lightweighted. The necklace has a substantial weight though.


Thank you, I love hearing opinions of my fellow tpfers!! If you get a chance please share the pics of your byzantine collection


----------



## chaneljewel

I love, love the frivole earrings too and want to make them my next future purchase .  Don't they come in two sizes?  What are the pros/cons of each and difference in cost?


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> Oh I so agree... I would be all over that!!
> 
> AND a yg perlee bangle! why no yg???


This is kinda similar in YG http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+11-c+262626-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## 336

Ladies, some help! 

http://superqueen.wordpress.com/category/lily-van-der-woodsens-style-1st-season/

The VCA Alhambra necklace, that is the medium size WG with MOP?

Can I just confirm that it's $1100, not $1600?

I'm in Australia, and just wanted to double check. 

TIA!


----------



## LVoeletters

thoughts on the alhambra ring? Or do you prefer to put the money toward another type of ring close to that price range?


----------



## marialc121

My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day! So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina. Thanks for letting me share.


 
Congratulations on your wedding!  It looks beautiful!  You made a perfect choice!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

G&Smommy said:


> I have a reveal!  I finally got the matching ring to my pave Magic pendant! I also got a lovely Feerie candle as a gift which smells beautiful!  This is the first time I have gotten a gift with my purchase through NM.  This piece has been on my wish list for awhile and I am so happy to have it!


Beautiful *G&Smommy*!!! I love the magic pave pieces. They look amazing on you! Wear them in good health!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.


You look incredibly beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## elleestbelle

marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day! So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina. Thanks for letting me share.


 
congratulations!!!  you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tbbbjb

marialc121 said:
			
		

> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!  Congratulations on your wedding.  May you have a long and happy marriage!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Congratulations on your wedding!  It looks beautiful!  You made a perfect choice!





elleestbelle said:


> congratulations!!!  you look absolutely gorgeous!





tbbbjb said:


> Stunning!  Congratulations on your wedding.  May you have a long and happy marriage!



Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Samia

marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats!! Your dress, the necklace, everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ascella

marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations! The necklace looks beautiful on you.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful necklace for a beautiful day of your life!


----------



## j0s1e267

You look amazing!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> I love VCA YG, but I think it would be a slippery slope.  If I got the Frivole ring, then I would need a YG onyx 5 motif and an all YG 5 motif to wear with it.  Maybe that will be my next VCA set.  I have always loved the contrast of the YG with onyx but don't have any other YG pieces.



This is how I got in trouble (LOL) but I started buying ten motifs...in multiples of TWO!  While I have necklaces and earrings I still have not collected any bracelets.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> I'm really surprised they don't have pink gold with MOP. I feel like it would bring out the pigments of the MOP and it would have a great vintage romantic vibe. I would love to layer that with a pink gold/lapis or yg/lapis 5 motif!



I thought they did have pink gold with mop..for breast cancer awareness.
Perhaps it was just a pendant....?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I probably would not do a MOP YG.  I definitely want onyx/YG and probably the all YG to layer it with.  I love the Frivole earrings too!  There is something about the petals that makes them look so pretty on the ears!



I wear the frivole earrings all the time and always receive compliments on them.


----------



## kim_mac

marialc - so so beautiful.  congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> This is kinda similar in YG http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...arams=s+5-p+11-c+262626-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+





marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is how I got in trouble (LOL) but I started buying ten motifs...in multiples of TWO! While I have necklaces and earrings I still have not collected any bracelets.


 
That's what I am worried about!  If I start going down a YG path, I won't be able to stop!  At least they are less expensive than the pave pieces


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wear the frivole earrings all the time and always receive compliments on them.


 
They are beautiful earrings!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> I thought they did have pink gold with mop..for breast cancer awareness.
> Perhaps it was just a pendant....?



They had earrings with their own little cute pink pouch or box (I cannot recall).  I know there was a limit like maybe 5 per store.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is how I got in trouble (LOL) but I started buying ten motifs...in multiples of TWO!  While I have necklaces and earrings I still have not collected any bracelets.



You really need a bracelet or two.


----------



## ILoveC

Current price of the 10 motif in onyx ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> That's what I am worried about!  If I start going down a YG path, I won't be able to stop!  At least they are less expensive than the pave pieces



This is how I feel about the wg....
I can't even consider chalcedony for this reason.
Besides, my dh already thinks that I'm weird for collecting the same necklace in so many different colors...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> You really need a bracelet or two.



You are such an enabler, dear friend!!
Actually, while I completely adore the entire Alhambra collection I much prefer bangle style bracelets.  In addition, I don't see myself wearing a matching bracelet and necklace. Quite often I will wrap my turquoise 20 motif five times around my wrist (makes a great bracelet) but I only wear earrings w/that because it has a lot of impact. It doesn't flop and slide around either.
:smile1


----------



## purseaddictnew

ilovec said:


> current price of the 10 motif in onyx ?



7400$


----------



## Junkenpo

I made the mistake of looking at the jewelry reference section and started at the beginning of the vca thread when the 10 motif was still in the 4K range. lol Why couldn't I have discovered vca back when I first started posting on tPF? Too caught up in LV at the time.


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are such an enabler, dear friend!!
> Actually, while I completely adore the entire Alhambra collection I much prefer bangle style bracelets.  In addition, I don't see myself wearing a matching bracelet and necklace. *Quite often I will wrap my turquoise 20 motif five times around my wrist *(makes a great bracelet) but I only wear earrings w/that because it has a lot of impact. It doesn't flop and slide around either.
> :smile1



modeling request, please!  I've seen calisnoopy's pics on this, but I'm always interested in seeing it again.


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the jewelry reference section and started at the beginning of the vca thread when the 10 motif was still in the 4K range. lol Why couldn't I have discovered vca back when I first started posting on tPF? Too caught up in LV at the time.


I was looking at the thread yesterday too and thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## MsJones

Samia said:
			
		

> I was looking at the thread yesterday too and thinking the exact same thing!



I have been kicking myself for the last several weeks!  If only my eyes could have been opened to via a few years ago, oh what a collection I would have.  Oh well, as painful as that is, I can only look forward now...and droll over everyone else's collections!


----------



## Samia

Heading out to VCA to pick up a Sweet bracelet in a few hours, I originally planned to get the 5 motif but a great deal came along for a H bag and some Valentino I had my eyes on for a while so my bracelet budget dropped, anyway will see you all this evening with pics. 
My birthday gifts to myself (my big 35th!!!)


----------



## 336

Can someone please tell me the price for a WG one motif pendant? TIA


----------



## darkangel07760

I know it has been awhile since I last looked at vca's website, but wow it is so much better! 
I love that they have the prices right there. Makes it easier for me.
I was trying to find it in this thread and the reference one, but does anyone have any modeling pics of the carnelian sweet clover necklace? 
Curious to see how it looks!


----------



## janiepie

For those of you with the Frivole earrings, which size do you prefer? I wonder if the large would look too big for everyday?


----------



## Bethc

janiepie said:
			
		

> For those of you with the Frivole earrings, which size do you prefer? I wonder if the large would look too big for everyday?



I tried them both and choose the small yg for everyday.  The large ones are beautiful too, you have to try them.


----------



## Samia

So I just came back from my shopping day and sadly the VCA store was undergoing repairs and many things were not on display and they didn't have the sweet with the clover that I wanted.
But then I tried on the 5 motif and guess what caved in and got something!!
Pics coming soon!


----------



## marialc121

Samia said:


> Congrats!! Your dress, the necklace, everything looks gorgeous!





Ascella said:


> Congratulations! The necklace looks beautiful on you.





chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful necklace for a beautiful day of your life!





j0s1e267 said:


> You look amazing!!!





kim_mac said:


> marialc - so so beautiful.  congratulations and thanks for sharing.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## ILoveC

purseaddictnew said:


> 7400$



thank you!  any idea when is the next price increase?


----------



## Junkenpo

Samia said:


> So I just came back from my shopping day and sadly the VCA store was undergoing repairs and many things were not on display and they didn't have the sweet with the clover that I wanted.
> *But then I tried on the 5 motif and guess what caved in and got something!!*
> Pics coming soon!



Congrats!  You will love it! Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> Congrats!  You will love it! Can't wait to see modeling pics!


Thanks, I put some pics here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...er-or-vca-bracelet-749992-4.html#post22211421


----------



## sbelle

janiepie said:


> For those of you with the Frivole earrings, which size do you prefer? I wonder if the large would look too big for everyday?



I first bought the white gold in small frivole, then I got the the pave in small, and then the yellow gold in the large.

The yg felt huge on me when I first started wearing them because I was used to the small.  *texasgirlygirl* has the large gold and she told me I'd get used to the large very quickly.  She was right.  So, I don't find the large too big for every day.  I wear my quite often with jeans and t-shirt.

If you want white gold, you'll have to settle for the smaller one because VCA doesn't make a large in white gold.  If you want yellow gold, you wouldn't go wrong with either size.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

This thread is so bad!  I thought I was done with vca for a while but I need the frivole earrings!  I can't decide on the WG or YG in the small size.  Also what are ur thoughts on the clip type backing?  This will be my first clip style.  Thanks!!!

Btw I already own YG mop vintage pendant and all YG 5 motif bracelet. I don't know if I'll wear this with the bracelet and/or necklace. My vca pieces are pretty much the only YG I have. Everything else is white gold.


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> This thread is so bad! I thought I was done with vca for a while but I need the frivole earrings! I can't decide on the WG or YG in the small size. Also what are ur thoughts on the clip type backing? This will be my first clip style. Thanks!!!
> 
> Btw I already own YG mop vintage pendant and all YG 5 motif bracelet. I don't know if I'll wear this with the bracelet and/or necklace. My vca pieces are pretty much the only YG I have. Everything else is white gold.


 
I hate the clip backs, they make my earlobes throb and bleed. I've heard you can have them loosened or the clip back removed altogether.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I hate the clip backs, they make my earlobes throb and bleed. I've heard you can have them loosened or the clip back removed altogether.



Bleed??  From being too tight?


----------



## kendal

beachy10 said:


> I hate the clip backs, they make my earlobes throb and bleed. I've heard you can have them loosened or the clip back removed altogether.


I foolishly bought the clip backs without trying them on & apparently I have "fat lobes" and I had to have the clip backs altered by a local jeweler.  VCA wouldn't touch them & said they were loosened as much as they could be.  The SA also recommended that I get my ears repierced so they would fit


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> I made the mistake of looking at the jewelry reference section and started at the beginning of the vca thread when the 10 motif was still in the 4K range. lol Why couldn't I have discovered vca back when I first started posting on tPF? Too caught up in LV at the time.


it was the cost of a bracelet now?!  one of the few reasons why I wish I was in my 30s not 20s! I feel like I arrived late to the party lmao


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I have fat lobes as well. Guess I'll have to try these on one day I go on vacation somewhere that has vca.  Anyone know when the next price increase is?


----------



## HDMom

My ears hurt & bled when I first got the small Frivole earrings. The SA I worked with suggested loosening the clips &, if that didn't work, replacing with smaller posts. Loosening the backs worked (I didn't have to have posts replaced) & they are now very comfortable- no pain, no bleeding. I love them & wear them all the time!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on. 
I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.

On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
> I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on.
> I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.
> 
> On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .



I am obsessed with Verdura--what did you try?


----------



## tesi

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
> I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on.
> I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.
> 
> On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .



love those verdura cuffs!!!  do tell us more...


----------



## beachy10

Yes, I have really fat lobes too. If I were to get the frivole pave I would order them with no clip backs.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

HDMom said:
			
		

> My ears hurt & bled when I first got the small Frivole earrings. The SA I worked with suggested loosening the clips &, if that didn't work, replacing with smaller posts. Loosening the backs worked (I didn't have to have posts replaced) & they are now very comfortable- no pain, no bleeding. I love them & wear them all the time!



Smaller posts as in thinner posts?  I don't wear earrings much but when I do I notice my piercing hole would be red and irritated. But if I leave them in then by day 3 they are fine. Once I take earrings out for a while and put them back on, the cycle starts all over again.  I do know that some posts are thicker than others esp screw backs.

Wonder why vca makes post clip earrings?  Kind of a turn off. Reminds me of when my gmother wore clip ons when I was a child.  Are they more secure that way?  I think vca should make their earrings with the la pouchette backings or whatever they are called.  I really want the frivole and I hope I get to try on a pair before a price increase!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> modeling request, please!  I've seen calisnoopy's pics on this, but I'm always interested in seeing it again.



If you pm me I am happy to email a photo.
I can't seem to post photos....I did a few and my recent attempts tell me that I have exceeded the size allowance..??


----------



## kat99

marialc121 said:


> My big day finally came and I wanted to thank all the ladies who have given me advice on a necklace that I could wear for my wedding day!  So, here is a beautiful pic taken by Elizabeth Messina.  Thanks for letting me share.



Oh you look beautiful! And we almost had Elizabeth for our wedding photographer, she is amazing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> I hate the clip backs, they make my earlobes throb and bleed. I've heard you can have them loosened or the clip back removed altogether.



Poor thing!!
Fortunately, I have not had any issues with my VCA earrings.
My ear lobes are very thin and the clip backs help my earrings sit up properly.
At first I was also a bit turned off by the clip backs but I can't even see them once the earrings are on and I like the stability they provide.
Btw..the posts are made to screw off...just an FYI in case somebody finds one a bit loose.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Smaller posts as in thinner posts?  I don't wear earrings much but when I do I notice my piercing hole would be red and irritated. But if I leave them in then by day 3 they are fine. Once I take earrings out for a while and put them back on, the cycle starts all over again.  I do know that some posts are thicker than others esp screw backs.
> 
> Wonder why vca makes post clip earrings?  Kind of a turn off. Reminds me of when my gmother wore clip ons when I was a child.  Are they more secure that way?  I think vca should make their earrings with the la pouchette backings or whatever they are called.  I really want the frivole and I hope I get to try on a pair before a price increase!



I hope that you will try them on!  The frivole earrings are so special.
They seem just right for a lot of outfits and occasions. Especially nice for the spring/summer.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
> I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on.
> I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.
> 
> On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .



I am so jealous! However, I will be flying out to the east coast in couple of days. I will be in NYC! I will be visiting the same shops for sure. I want something from each place! 
Glad to hear you are having fun!


----------



## plsrgn2b

I'm so glad I found this forum! You ladies sound fabulous! My husband just got me the 20 motif tiger's eye for my birthday yesterday.  I love it, but I am trying to figure out what colors and outfits to wear it with.  If you have any outfit ideas or favorite color combinations, I would love to hear them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

janiepie said:


> For those of you with the Frivole earrings, which size do you prefer? I wonder if the large would look too big for everyday?



I love both sizes and had a very difficult time deciding.
Ultimately (after trying them both on AND having the SA try them on....I decided on the large.
At first I was certain that I would buy the small but in real life, the small looked smaller than I had expected (still wonderful).  My plan was to have a non matching VCA earring to wear with my Alhambra necklaces. For this use, I probably should have gone with the small because I never wear a necklace with these earrings, except for the frivole multi station necklace.
My SA tells me that the large size is hard to keep in stock.
Clearly, the small size is lovely and more discrete and the larger size makes more of a statement. I wear mine all the time......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

plsrgn2b said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum! You ladies sound fabulous! My husband just got me the 20 motif tiger's eye for my birthday yesterday.  I love it, but I am trying to figure out what colors and outfits to wear it with.  If you have any outfit ideas or favorite color combinations, I would love to hear them!



The TE worn long is gorgeous!  I have two ten motifs that I wear as a 20.
I have layered my TE with carnelian, the yg, mop, onyx and turquoise.
My favorite look is just the simple TE by itself.
TE works well as a neutral...wear it as you would gold. It looks great with more than you would expect...ivory, white, black, navy, chocolate, denim are my favorites.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
> I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on.
> I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.
> 
> On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .



It sounds like you are having a LOT of fun!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I love both sizes and had a very difficult time deciding.
> Ultimately (after trying them both on AND having the SA try them on....I decided on the large.
> At first I was certain that I would buy the small but in real life, the small looked smaller than I had expected (still wonderful).  My plan was to have a non matching VCA earring to wear with my Alhambra necklaces. For this use, I probably should have gone with the small because I never wear a necklace with these earrings, except for the frivole multi station necklace.
> My SA tells me that the large size is hard to keep in stock.
> Clearly, the small size is lovely and more discrete and the larger size makes more of a statement. I wear mine all the time......



And just like everything else, they look stunning on you.

When you mentioned wrapping your turquoise 20 motif around your wrist, I thought you might be gearing up for some serious bracelet purchases.  But, with your 10s you could wear one and wrap one, if you ever so desire.  I get what you mean now.

Do you have any btf rings?


----------



## tbbbjb

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
> I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on.
> I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.
> 
> On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .



Wow, glad you can have some fun.after your love bracelet debacle.  You deserve it!  Are you going to go to H too?  I am so glad you liked the frivole in person. I believe AFF might still have them available and they have layaway.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that you will try them on!  The frivole earrings are so special.
> They seem just right for a lot of outfits and occasions. Especially nice for the spring/summer.


TGG, from your collection, what are your top five favorites?


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> it was the cost of a bracelet now?!  one of the few reasons why I wish I was in my 30s not 20s! I feel like I arrived late to the party lmao



Oh yeah, post #50-51. In 2008, 5 motif yg/mop was $2100, and 10 motif was $4200. That was only a year after I joined tpf.


I love how quickly this thread moves. I'll be back in the morning to look at everyone's posts.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Junkenpo said:


> Oh yeah, post #50-51. In 2008, 5 motif yg/mop was $2100, and 10 motif was $4200. That was only a year after I joined tpf.
> 
> 
> Ack! don't remind me...too painful


----------



## babymoo

Hi everyone,

I was searching for Van Cleef sweet Alhambra bracelet and found this picture from purseforum through Google image. I am just wondering does anyone know what is the name of the bracelet on the left? Is this by Van Cleef as well?
t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRDVRTUTqHxwT0rSJ_MLG5ldI-_RkVZ8lg3woKNus_csjqiuHwW
I do not own this picture. I could not find the thread it belonged to.


----------



## marialc121

kat99 said:


> Oh you look beautiful! And we almost had Elizabeth for our wedding photographer, she is amazing!



Thanks, *kat99*!    Elizabeth is indeed amazing!  Actually, we almost had Jose!  His photographs are gorgeous and of course, your's were stunning!


----------



## Suzie

I tried on the small WG frivoles in Dubai and again in London and  I thought that they were too large for my ears. The SA got me to try on the Socrates and they were gorgeous on my ears but alas, I can't afford them, maybe next overseas trip!


----------



## LVoeletters

Oh no... I tried doubling my bracelet to see how two would look.... I reaaaaaally liked it lol


----------



## beachy10

plsrgn2b said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum! You ladies sound fabulous! My husband just got me the 20 motif tiger's eye for my birthday yesterday. I love it, but I am trying to figure out what colors and outfits to wear it with. If you have any outfit ideas or favorite color combinations, I would love to hear them!


 

TE goes with everything. I love wearing mine with black/white also with reds, pinks and blues.


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> I tried on the small WG frivoles in Dubai and again in London and  I thought that they were too large for my ears. The SA got me to try on the Socrates and they were gorgeous on my ears but alas, I can't afford them, maybe next overseas trip!



Sorry you did not come home with anything.  I was curious, did you try the 1 motif or 3 motif Socrate earrings?


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:


> Oh no... I tried doubling my bracelet to see how two would look.... I reaaaaaally liked it lol



Welcome to VCA addiction


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I am nyc now and just left Bergdorf's and VCA. I tried on the Large Frivole and it is a YES! I willl be getting them when the Frivole ring is done.
> I also tried on the standard Perlee bangle and it was tight on me. There is only one large in stock in the country and there is no way to try it on.
> I loved the look of the Perlee with the 2 Alhambra bracelets I had on. Very very pretty.
> 
> On another note, I was trying on Vedura cuffs and fell in love with one. OMG. They are amazing, so gorgeous! Tomorrow is Tiffany's and Cartier .


 
Sounds like you are having a great trip!  Enjoy!


----------



## G&Smommy

I visited a VCA boutique in NM today and got to try on a few pieces they have not had before, including the small Cosmos pendant and the double flower pave Frivole ring.  It seems that every time I go there my wish list increases!  Both pieces are gorgeous and definitely on my list!  They also look very nice together and with my existing pave Magic pieces.  I love how the pieces from the different collections fit together and complement one another!  It makes it fun to build a collection!


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Sorry you did not come home with anything.  I was curious, did you try the 1 motif or 3 motif Socrate earrings?



I tried on the 1 motif, they we very pretty but way above my budget. Maybe next trip!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Samia said:
			
		

> Heading out to VCA to pick up a Sweet bracelet in a few hours, I originally planned to get the 5 motif but a great deal came along for a H bag and some Valentino I had my eyes on for a while so my bracelet budget dropped, anyway will see you all this evening with pics.
> My birthday gifts to myself (my big 35th!!!)



Happy Birthday!!!!!! (Even tho a little late) ((grin))


----------



## surfergirljen

It is soooo funny that there's "Frivole Fever" on this thread now b/c I think I'm going to buy the small YG ones this week! I haven't tried them on but love how they sit on the ears, so pretty and love the 3D effect ... those would be my "everyday VCA" earrings (well my studs are my everyday, those would be my dressier ones!) and my lotus for special occasions! 

As for the clip-backs... I just had the posts on my lotus set changed from gold to platinum so we'll see if that helps (I'm allergic to EVERYTHING in my ears except platinum!) ... I don't think it was the clip backs but might have those loosened too. Both sets are so weighty I think I'd notice if one flew off! But in general I LOVE the clip backs - SO easy to get on and off! My screw back studs take FOREVER to screw on and the sweet MOP clovers I had were so tricky! Little butterfly backs that released with tabs on the side but man they were hard to find when on you! 

Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing all my frivole's sisters modelled here!!! YAY!


----------



## surfergirljen

G&Smommy said:


> I visited a VCA boutique in NM today and got to try on a few pieces they have not had before, including the small Cosmos pendant and the double flower pave Frivole ring.  It seems that every time I go there my wish list increases!  Both pieces are gorgeous and definitely on my list!  They also look very nice together and with my existing pave Magic pieces.  I love how the pieces from the different collections fit together and complement one another!  It makes it fun to build a collection!



OMG you are having a dream shopping trip!! I can't wait to see what you come home with ~ we'll be frivole sisters! (Except you'll be the "big" sister!!) Double pave frivole ring... OMG I have to see this in real life...


----------



## darkangel07760

Okay so there is a new perlee pendant which is gorgeous! But... Now vca has no prices listed... What is going on?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Okay so there is a new perlee pendant which is gorgeous! But... Now vca has no prices listed... What is going on?



Check Betteridge.com and get a quote.  Have u checked trinity necklace and the baby love?  You have so many options!  Have fun shopping!


----------



## j0s1e267

The new perlee pendant in RG is divine!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Check Betteridge.com and get a quote. Have u checked trinity necklace and the baby love? You have so many options! Have fun shopping!


 
I will do that!  I know, so many choices!!!  I am excited.  I was even considering Bulgari.... 
But the other day when I was on VCA's website, they had prices on there for all of their jewelry items!  And now those prices are gone.  Do you think they are doing ANOTHER price increase?  Hopefully it is only a glitch in their system.  I would be sad if I had waited and I had to pay more!


----------



## darkangel07760

Okay so so there are some prices on their site. Strange. I assume the Perlee pendant will be out of my budget for this trip anyhow


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> The new perlee pendant in RG is divine!!!!



See I've been waiting for someone else to notice this!! I looove the 3 row with diamonds pendant but the $9600 price is freaking me out a bit. On the one hand it is  super wearable and pretty and fun and sparkly!! It has 5 rows, which looks like my family to me (the two outside being solid gold and three sparkling rows of diamonds for my 3 sparkly little girls!)  A more feminine version of the bzero IMHO... but then again I could do a lot of damage with that money and it seems so SMALL for the price!  I'm sort of torn between that and the frivole YG small earrings ($4900) and also the 5 orchid Cartier RG station necklace which I think is about $9K?   

I mean what do you think? A classic or something that just simply isn't worth the money?  I'm on the verge of buying the frivole earrings but could hold off and save up... I LOVE them though! AHH!

I've always been attracted to this piece... 

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh my, this is new and pretty!
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3370/Perlée pendant with diamond motifs


----------



## surfergirljen

Maybe I could do the frivole YG small earrings and this in November: the 3 row with ONE row of diamonds perlee?

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3362/Perlée pendant with diamonds, 1 row


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my, this is new and pretty!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3370/Perlée%20pendant%20with%20diamond%20motifs


this is my FAVE! how much is this? its soooo divine!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm not sure yet! Anyone??


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> Okay so so there are some prices on their site. Strange. I assume the Perlee pendant will be out of my budget for this trip anyhow


I know its a tease! I feel like the "lower price" pieces or the most common pieces have the price maybe? It's frustrating I would love to be able to know the price instead of seeing and obsessing over something for days and then get dealt the blunt blow of finding out its worth more than my life lmao. 

Btw- would you consider for your NYC trip maybe stacking two rings together? Like one from tiffanys one from VCA?


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Oh my, this is new and pretty!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3370/Perlée%20pendant%20with%20diamond%20motifs



$5850 for the rose gold pendant with diamond motifs and $6100 for the white gold pendant with diamond motifs


----------



## j0s1e267

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my, this is new and pretty!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3370/Perlée pendant with diamond motifs


 
This is the ONE that I am eyeing, just sooooo lovely!!!!! I am a sucker for rose gold.

The price tag for the 3-row with diamonds seems abit much although you are getting 3 rows of diamonds. You kinda wish that for that price tag, the item itself will be more substantial if you know what I mean.

The 1-row with diamonds is sweet but I prefer the diamond motifs one. 

Everyone seems all for the Frivole earrings! Since you love your Lotus earrings so much, the Frivole might be great for everyday wear.

My next piece is the RG 5-motif bracelet. DH has gotten it in advance of my birthday. Darn! Why didn't this new Perlee pendant appear sooner!!!!!!! 

I am obsessing over Anita Ko's spike bracelet and I think I am going to cave really soon .....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> And just like everything else, they look stunning on you.
> 
> When you mentioned wrapping your turquoise 20 motif around your wrist, I thought you might be gearing up for some serious bracelet purchases.  But, with your 10s you could wear one and wrap one, if you ever so desire.  I get what you mean now.
> 
> Do you have any btf rings?



I actually have a 20 motif in turquoise w/yg. It was my first purchase
The BFF rings are not for me....not my style.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfergirljen said:


> Maybe I could do the frivole YG small earrings and this in November: the 3 row with ONE row of diamonds perlee?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3362/Perlée pendant with diamonds, 1 row



I would do the frivole earrings and the diamond motif per lee ...(sorry, auto correct won't allow me to type the proper name...).
The width is nice and you still get sparkle..clover like sparkle.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> TGG, from your collection, what are your top five favorites?



From  my collection....
Large frivole earrings
20 motif turquoise vintage Alhambra in yg worn as a 20 
2 ten motif onyx vintage Alhambra in yg worn as a 20
Same as a above but in white mop
Frivole multi station necklace in gold/diamonds. 

Those are probably my favorites that I actually wear a lot.
While I love the carnelian, I still have not worn mine, yet!
The TE and the yg are fun to have but while I intend to layer with them I tend to forget to do,that.

If I could add it would be the flower lace earrings and the
White mop rose de Noel pin/pendant or small earrings.....
I also love the per lee  bangle


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> I know its a tease! I feel like the "lower price" pieces or the most common pieces have the price maybe? It's frustrating I would love to be able to know the price instead of seeing and obsessing over something for days and then get dealt the blunt blow of finding out its worth more than my life lmao.
> 
> Btw- would you consider for your NYC trip maybe stacking two rings together? Like one from tiffanys one from VCA?



 I would love to get a ringfrom vca! We will see.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Oh my, this is new and pretty!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/3370/Perlée pendant with diamond motifs



I really want this! I wonder how much it is?


----------



## tbbbjb

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I really want this! I wonder how much it is?




I believe I just recently posted this on this thread a couple pages back, but here it is again for your convenience:

$5850 for the rose gold pendant with diamond motifs and $6100 for the white gold pendant with diamond motifs


----------



## Samia

A Diamond Socrate Between the Fingers Ring just popped up on Ann's Fabulous Finds if anyone is interested
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=1ba2177f216118614017c5da095ac785

And the 18K Yellow Gold Frivole Earrings are still there too


----------



## Bethc

Samia said:


> A Diamond Socrate Between the Fingers Ring just popped up on Ann's Fabulous Finds if anyone is interested
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=1ba2177f216118614017c5da095ac785
> 
> *And the 18K Yellow Gold Frivole Earrings are still there too*


 
At a lower price!


----------



## darkangel07760

tbbbjb said:


> I believe I just recently posted this on this thread a couple pages back, but here it is again for your convenience:
> 
> $5850 for the rose gold pendant with diamond motifs and $6100 for the white gold pendant with diamond motifs



Thank you so much, I appreciate it.


----------



## bp26

Anyone w good advice on best way to keep the mother of pearl alhambra necklace clean?  simple cloth and  swipe? my girlfriend has one from 5 years ago and her MOP is receding from the edges, freaked me out!  want to keep mine in good condition.


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's Fabulous Finds just got in a 10 motif wg mop with a non-vca 4" removable extension.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...s/ten_motif_mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace


----------



## beachy10

tbbbjb said:


> Ann's Fabulous Finds just got in a 10 motif wg mop with a non-vca 4" removable extension.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...s/ten_motif_mother_of_pearl_alhambra_necklace


 
These aren't great prices. I would rather get one brand new that I could inspect close up.


----------



## cherishlee

beachy10 said:


> These aren't great prices. I would rather get one brand new that I could inspect close up.


totally agree!  but thanks for posting as always~


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:
			
		

> These aren't great prices. I would rather get one brand new that I could inspect close up.



I agree, but they are authentic, have layaway and no tax for most.  Also, on their non Alhambra pieces, the pricing seems to be better.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

bp26 said:
			
		

> Anyone w good advice on best way to keep the mother of pearl alhambra necklace clean?  simple cloth and  swipe? my girlfriend has one from 5 years ago and her MOP is receding from the edges, freaked me out!  want to keep mine in good condition.



What?!  That can happen???  Oh my


----------



## purseaddictnew

If anyone is looking for a turquoise in YG bracelet, VCA in Chicago has one available. 
(312) 944-8988 ask for Connie. She is the best SA I have ever dealt with. She went above and beyond to make me happy. I would recommend to anyone!


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> These aren't great prices. I would rather get one brand new that I could inspect close up.



And, I paid over $200 just for my extender lol


----------



## kim_mac

purseaddictnew said:


> If anyone is looking for a turquoise in YG bracelet, VCA in Chicago has one available.
> (312) 944-8988 ask for Connie. She is the best SA I have ever dealt with. She went above and beyond to make me happy. I would recommend to anyone!



this is very tempting.  i would love one but thinking that i might get 2 - 10 motif mop yg first.  

which is more wearable - the bracelet in turquoise or 20 motif in mop (both yg)?


----------



## purseaddictnew

kim_mac said:


> this is very tempting. i would love one but thinking that i might get 2 - 10 motif mop yg first.
> 
> which is more wearable - the bracelet in turquoise or 20 motif in mop (both yg)?


 
Really denpends on whether you are necklace person or bracelet person. do you have any other VCA necklaces/bracelets? I like bracelets because I can see them on my wrist.  If this is your first piece, I would say go with the MOP as it's the most classic. Turquoise is nice to have if you really like pop of color. MOP will go with everything.


----------



## kim_mac

in general i'm more of a necklace person, specifically pendants.  i'm not sure if i would wear the 20 motif a lot since i'm not sure if it looks right layered with my existing pendants.  i just thought a nice pop of color on my wrist would be fun.  i wear my mop yg bracelet occasionally and enjoy looking at the alhambra motifs throughout the day.  i think the more practical choice would be the 20 motif since mop goes with everything but i'm craving the fun pop of turquoise and being limited in supply out there makes me feel the urgency LOL.


----------



## purseaddictnew

kim_mac said:


> in general i'm more of a necklace person, specifically pendants. i'm not sure if i would wear the 20 motif a lot since i'm not sure if it looks right layered with my existing pendants. i just thought a nice pop of color on my wrist would be fun. i wear my mop yg bracelet occasionally and enjoy looking at the alhambra motifs throughout the day. i think the more practical choice would be the 20 motif since mop goes with everything but i'm craving the fun pop of turquoise and being limited in supply out there makes me feel the urgency LOL.


 
sounds like you are leaning more towards turquoise. both are gorgeous, I don't think you will regret either. one will be a staple piece to own and treasure, the other will be fun and different. I like my turquoise a lot now. I wasn't sure at first cause it doesn't go with all the colors I wear. Now I liked it so much I try to arrange my outfit so I can wear the bracelet. :giggles:


----------



## kim_mac

thanks for the feedback purseaddictnew!  i think eventually i will get the mop necklace but i'm really feeling the bracelet these days.  i'll think about it some more...


----------



## beachy10

kim_mac said:


> this is very tempting. i would love one but thinking that i might get 2 - 10 motif mop yg first.
> 
> which is more wearable - the bracelet in turquoise or 20 motif in mop (both yg)?


 
I wear my 20 motif TE and MOP way more than I do my bracelets. I think turquoise is a great piece but don't think it goes with as much. I find I don't wear my turq/yg pendant all that much but it is a nice pop of color.


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Hello, I was able to visit for the first time a VCA boutique and everything was so beautiful.  The SA was so nice too and let me play with everything.  I looked at the MOP motifs on the bracelet and I did notice there were different variations almost like blur marks.  Is this normal or a flaw?? Appreciate your comments.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> this is very tempting.  i would love one but thinking that i might get 2 - 10 motif mop yg first.
> 
> which is more wearable - the bracelet in turquoise or 20 motif in mop (both yg)?



Depends on you but I find the necklaces more wearable and they get noticed more...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Hello, I was able to visit for the first time a VCA boutique and everything was so beautiful.  The SA was so nice too and let me play with everything.  I looked at the MOP motifs on the bracelet and I did notice there were different variations almost like blur marks.  Is this normal or a flaw?? Appreciate your comments.



Are you referring to the actual mop? if so, thismis the nature of mop.
I prefer my mop to have a lot of luminescence..as opposed to flat white.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> this is very tempting.  i would love one but thinking that i might get 2 - 10 motif mop yg first.
> 
> which is more wearable - the bracelet in turquoise or 20 motif in mop (both yg)?



Get BOTH.
By this time next year you will be happy to have them and the price will have increased.


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you referring to the actual mop? if so, thismis the nature of mop.
> I prefer my mop to have a lot of luminescence..as opposed to flat white.



Yes the actual mother of pearl.  It just looked smudged but I guess that is just the nature of it.  Thanks for the response.  I also looked at the video on their website and it looks like a stringent process picking out the motifs.


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get BOTH.
> By this time next year you will be happy to have them and the price will have increased.



i know, right?!  i know i'll end up with both at some point.  i'm just trying to be good...


----------



## LVoeletters

kim_mac said:


> this is very tempting.  i would love one but thinking that i might get 2 - 10 motif mop yg first.
> 
> which is more wearable - the bracelet in turquoise or 20 motif in mop (both yg)?


Honestly, I'd wear the bracelet everyday, and the necklace almost as frequently. Turquoise and MOP are my two favorites. If the turquoise price was lower I would have went for that. I want the reverse of what you have, I'd love 2 turquoise 10 motifs and I have the mop bracelet. I've been dressing very casually during the summer and it seems to fit everything. I think either way you can't go wrong. The necklace has more impact though. I would probably get the two necklaces first and then the bracelet... OR why not the 10 motif mop and turquoise 5 motif and then later get another 10 motif to make the 20 motif?


----------



## LVoeletters

Hey everyone, do you think if I wear this bead bracelet, I forgot what stone it was I think it was adventurine or agate? I bought the beads so long ago! Do you think this or the buddah bead would scratch the mother of pearl?
Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> Hey everyone, do you think if I wear this bead bracelet, I forgot what stone it was I think it was adventurine or agate? I bought the beads so long ago! Do you think this or the buddah bead would scratch the mother of pearl?
> Thanks!


 
I like the bead bracelet, but it over powers the MOP! IT  would look best with other chunky jewelry.
I know you were not asking that, so sorry if it was rude. It may damage the beading on the VCA. I like the bracelets worn together in pairs or with a gold braclet. Like you said you wanted the Tiffany's beads. That would be perfect.


----------



## sjunky13

Kim Mac, grab the turquoise , it is soo pretty and I am glad I have one! 
You can always get the mop later.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I like the bead bracelet, but it over powers the MOP! IT  would look best with other chunky jewelry.
> I know you were not asking that, so sorry if it was rude. It may damage the beading on the VCA. I like the bracelets worn together in pairs or with a gold braclet. Like you said you wanted the Tiffany's beads. That would be perfect.



I agree.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Kim Mac, grab the turquoise , it is soo pretty and I am glad I have one!
> You can always get the mop later.



Good point....


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:


> I like the bead bracelet, but it over powers the MOP! IT  would look best with other chunky jewelry.
> I know you were not asking that, so sorry if it was rude. It may damage the beading on the VCA. I like the bracelets worn together in pairs or with a gold braclet. Like you said you wanted the Tiffany's beads. That would be perfect.


Thanks for your opinion, and I agree the Tiffany beads would compliment it best


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> Kim Mac, grab the turquoise , it is soo pretty and I am glad I have one!
> You can always get the mop later.



with the shortage in turquoise, i haven't ever tried it on!  i was in las vegas last week and didn't see any bracelets and next month i may be in southern cali so will check out bev hills and south coast...i will know once i try it on i'm sure...


----------



## chaneljewel

Are there any turquoise bracelets around ?  Does anyone know where?  Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!


----------



## texasbrooke

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



Famous last words!!!


----------



## beachy10

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



Beautiful!!
VCA is more dangerous than Hermes, dear friend.


----------



## sbelle

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. *But I SWEAR I am not addicted*!


----------



## sjunky13

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!


 
Join the addiction! LOL. Looks great on you!


----------



## sjunky13

kim_mac said:


> with the shortage in turquoise, i haven't ever tried it on! i was in las vegas last week and didn't see any bracelets and next month i may be in southern cali so will check out bev hills and south coast...i will know once i try it on i'm sure...


 
I think once you put it one, you will not want to take it off! The color is so gorgeous and you already have the mop bracelet. It will go together wonderfully. Also, I think it is a year round color. I will be wearing mine in the fall and winter too.


----------



## LVoeletters

BRAVO tv right now.. sharon obsbourne... I dub thee the queen of VCA stacking!
Did anyone else see? I was flipping through the channels to order a movie and she was wearing magic mop long necklace and bracelet with a 5 motif onyx and a carnelian sweet. sooo pretty!


----------



## purseaddictnew

chaneljewel said:
			
		

> Are there any turquoise bracelets around ?  Does anyone know where?  Thanks!



If u look the previous page I have posted some info about it.


----------



## rayshines

Hello, I've just completed my initiation with a small perlee ring in YG 

Here it is being worn 

I love it! Now I can't stop thinking of what to get next... doesn't help that I took a few catalogues with me after also..


----------



## Samia

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



LOL! It's beautiful! I just got the bracelet in the same combo and love it!! Looks great on you

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> BRAVO tv right now.. sharon obsbourne... I dub thee the queen of VCA stacking!
> Did anyone else see? I was flipping through the channels to order a movie and she was wearing magic mop long necklace and bracelet with a 5 motif onyx and a carnelian sweet. sooo pretty!



Oh boo, you spoiled it for me.  I had it recorded to watch today.  The magic Alhambras were divine to see.  The sweet was a carnelian heart necklace, such a nice small pop of red.  She wore it with a white and black outfit and the show was called Kathy.  Thanks for the Intel on the channel and celebrity or I never would have recorded the show.


----------



## Bethc

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



Gorgeous!! Congrats!  

Yep, I said the same thing 27 purchases ago!


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Depends on you but I find the necklaces more wearable and they get noticed more...



Me too... I prefer necklaces vrs bracelets....


----------



## veroliz

TankerToad said:
			
		

> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## veroliz

rayshines said:
			
		

> Hello, I've just completed my initiation with a small perlee ring in YG
> 
> Here it is being worn
> 
> I love it! Now I can't stop thinking of what to get next... doesn't help that I took a few catalogues with me after also..



Beautiful! So delicate!


----------



## Samia

rayshines said:


> Hello, I've just completed my initiation with a small perlee ring in YG
> 
> Here it is being worn
> 
> I love it! Now I can't stop thinking of what to get next... doesn't help that I took a few catalogues with me after also..



Love the perlee on you! These look lovely stacked too, I just saw this pic on a blog and I am in love with these rings  

*Credit:* http://latifalshamsi.com/


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



Congrats, A!  Maybe not addicted........yet!    Believe me, honey, the addiction is just as serious as Hermes.......maybe worse.


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> Oh boo, you spoiled it for me.  I had it recorded to watch today.  The magic Alhambras were divine to see.  The sweet was a carnelian heart necklace, such a nice small pop of red.  She wore it with a white and black outfit and the show was called Kathy.  Thanks for the Intel on the channel and celebrity or I never would have recorded the show.


I'm confused, Spoiled what? And your welcome, I wish I could have caught a tv still to post here so everyone could see it


----------



## LVoeletters

Samia said:


> Love the perlee on you! These look lovely stacked too, I just saw this pic on a blog and I am in love with these rings
> 
> *Credit:* http://latifalshamsi.com/
> latifalshamsi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/312-1024x682.jpg


Those are lovely!!! I love her collection!

For those who want these in YG I saw similar ones at tiffany!


----------



## Samia

LVoeletters said:


> Those are lovely!!! I love her collection!
> 
> For those who want these in YG I saw similar ones at tiffany!
> 
> *What are they called? I wanted to check out the global thread to see, if they aren't on there does anyone know How much are they?*



Do you mean the VCA Perlee rings?

On the website they are called Perlee rings
The prices are on VCA website now:
Small in PG is $800, WG is 900
Medium in PG is $1350 and WG $1450
Large in PG is $1850 and WG $2150

The Perlee variation ring in PG is $2600 and WG is $2800


----------



## Suzie

Hi ladies, I am in Paris and my hotel is 5 doors away from VCA. There are some beautiful pieces here and there is no shortage of turquoise here in Paris.
I wish I had more funds but I am thinking of getting the Mop bracelet and maybe down the track when I have more funds buying another to make a 10 necklace, has anyone done that and does it look okay?


----------



## tbbbjb

Some tpfers have talked about it.  I think the consensus was was that it would be too short as the bracelet has less links then half a necklace.  But the matching up could be done.  I have done it myself.  Since you are there anyway see if they have the single motif socrate earrings :gracho:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

So sorry for the OT post, but I thought you ladies would like this dressing table chair as much as I do. How cool!


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Some tpfers have talked about it. I think the consensus was was that it would be too short as the bracelet has less links then half a necklace. But the matching up could be done. I have done it myself. Since you are there anyway see if they have the single motif socrate earrings :gracho:


 
Maybe if i got the bracelet and then down the track had enough for the 10 motif that would be a better option as I could add the 5 + the 10 motif for a longer necklace, I think that I may do that.

I think I have decided agains the socrate single motif as I emailed Betteridge and they are $7300 so I thought that I mainly just wear diamond studs daily and I have pearls and an aquamarine/diamond earrings that I would get more wear out of the bracelet/necklace.

It would be nice to have a piece from the mothership though so i think that I will buy the bracelet.

I have just arrived in Mykonos, Greece for 8 days and then head back to Paris for 1 day and night so the opportunity is there for me to buy it.

By the way I thought I would add I saw an arabic lady in the Hermes store at Rue St Honore, what first alerted me to her was the pink crocdile birkin and she had on her black abaya and then I gasped as she had on a long necklace with varying size motifs in pave diamonds!! It was the most amazing thing I have set eyes on. She just plopped her stunning birkin on the floor also.


----------



## cherishlee

Suzie said:


> Maybe if i got the bracelet and then down the track had enough for the 10 motif that would be a better option as I could add the 5 + the 10 motif for a longer necklace, I think that I may do that.
> 
> I think I have decided agains the socrate single motif as I emailed Betteridge and they are $7300 so I thought that I mainly just wear diamond studs daily and I have pearls and an aquamarine/diamond earrings that I would get more wear out of the bracelet/necklace.
> 
> It would be nice to have a piece from the mothership though so i think that I will buy the bracelet.
> 
> I have just arrived in Mykonos, Greece for 8 days and then head back to Paris for 1 day and night so the opportunity is there for me to buy it.
> 
> By the way I thought I would add I saw an arabic lady in the Hermes store at Rue St Honore, what first alerted me to her was the pink crocdile birkin and she had on her black abaya and then I gasped as she had on a long necklace with varying size motifs in pave diamonds!! It was the most amazing thing I have set eyes on. She just plopped her stunning birkin on the floor also.


Of course, she would...sigh.....
BTW, have a great shopping in Paris.  I think thanks to low Euro, the price in Europe is great now.


----------



## MissCheetah

Hello ladies 

i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy


----------



## Junkenpo

I love the look of the onyx (any stone, really) vintage with the matching gold love bracelet, but i know i wouldn't be able to handle not being able to take the bracelet on and off easily and i don't like the cuff on me. (sigh)

Yours look gorgeous MissCheetah!


----------



## Suzie

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



They are just so beautiful together, congrats.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



Beautiful!!


----------



## LVoeletters

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy


wow congrats! and WOH your love looks so beautiful and shiny! Is that new too!


----------



## kim_mac

misscheetah - just love vca and cartier together, beautiful!


----------



## Samia

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



Congrats! Looks great on you


----------



## rayshines

Samia said:


> Love the perlee on you! These look lovely stacked too, I just saw this pic on a blog and I am in love with these rings
> 
> *Credit:* http://latifalshamsi.com/
> latifalshamsi.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/312-1024x682.jpg



Ooh now you're making me want to get a few more to stack!! 

Is it bad that I'm now constantly thinking about what next to get from VC&A but keen on constantly changing my mind about which one? It's like being in a candy shop ^_^


----------



## rayshines

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



Wow, stunning!


----------



## Samia

So those of you who wear their 5 motif bracelets stacked with other bracelets regularly, have you noticed the motifs getting scratched?


----------



## Tall1Grl

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy


 
Oh WoW, that is just beautiful! congratulations!!!


----------



## MissCheetah

Junkenpo said:


> I love the look of the onyx (any stone, really) vintage with the matching gold love bracelet, but i know i wouldn't be able to handle not being able to take the bracelet on and off easily and i don't like the cuff on me. (sigh)
> 
> Yours look gorgeous MissCheetah!





Suzie said:


> They are just so beautiful together, congrats.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you so much 



LVoeletters said:


> wow congrats! and WOH your love looks so beautiful and shiny! Is that new too!



Thank you LVoeletters, yes the love bracelet is new i got it last month 





kim_mac said:


> misscheetah - just love vca and cartier together, beautiful!





Samia said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you





rayshines said:


> Wow, stunning!





Tall1Grl said:


> Oh WoW, that is just beautiful! congratulations!!!




Thank you all  i really love to wear them together . and next month i will travel to LA to catch the matching VCA ring


----------



## Bethc

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## SarahB

cherishlee said:


> Of course, she would...sigh.....
> BTW, have a great shopping in Paris.  I think thanks to low Euro, the price in Europe is great now.


If anyone is interested the next Bonhams sale in London (July 11?) has the 10 motif necklace for auction. The estimate is low (1500 - 2000) usually their estimates are correct but the last VCA sold there for about 15% less than the shop price. 
I already have one or I would be placing a bid and am somewhat gutted that I paid full price for mine across the road in Harrods. They can arrange delivery, or rather give you companies that can pick up and send to you, I received something last week from a previous sale but you do have to pay tax if you are not in the European Union and they had to organise an export certificate for me (I live in Switzerland) (It was silver, not jewelry although I have bought that as well through telephone bidding and organised a friend to collect it) Just thought someone may be interested


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, I am in Paris and my hotel is 5 doors away from VCA. There are some beautiful pieces here and there is no shortage of turquoise here in Paris.
> I wish I had more funds but I am thinking of getting the Mop bracelet and maybe down the track when I have more funds buying another to make a 10 necklace, has anyone done that and does it look okay?



Yes! I did it Suzie and I think it looks LOVELY. I posted pics waaaay back in the old VCA addicts thread if you care to track them down!  SO jealous you're in Paris and that close to VCA!


----------



## surfergirljen

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!



HAHA! Can we quote you in a year or two? 

GORGEOUS piece!! I have that one too and it's soooo versatile and fresh ... I LOVE it!  The YG is so pretty too (I went back and forth and have the YG bracelet) but the WG is so young and fresh and can go casual as well as dressy, which is why I went with it in the 20 motif. Wear it in health!! 



rayshines said:


> Hello, I've just completed my initiation with a small perlee ring in YG
> 
> Here it is being worn
> 
> I love it! Now I can't stop thinking of what to get next... doesn't help that I took a few catalogues with me after also..



Welcome to the club! It's so pretty and delicate, congrats! Looks beautiful on you! 



MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



WOW it looks so pretty with your YG LOVE I'm tempted to get one myself!! So stunning!


----------



## VD za

Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.

I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chaneljewel

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Omg!  What a collection!


----------



## kim_mac

very lovely and classic additions to your fast growing alhambra family!  congrats!!!


----------



## sjunky13

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy


 Gorgeous! Congrats. I love the YG and Onyx. So glam and classic.


----------



## sjunky13

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 

Beautiful! I love the shot of red and blue with all the MOP.


----------



## G&Smommy

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Beautiful collection!  Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## VD za

chaneljewel said:


> Omg!  What a collection!






kim_mac said:


> very lovely and classic additions to your fast growing alhambra family!  congrats!!!






sjunky13 said:


> Beautiful! I love the shot of red and blue with all the MOP.






G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful collection!  Congrats on your new additions!




Thank you ladies


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice collection!
You are going to enjoy having the mop 10 motif and bracelet.


----------



## VD za

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very nice collection!
> You are going to enjoy having the mop 10 motif and bracelet.



Thanks texasgirliegirl! Since I got them, I pretty much wear them everyday in some combinations (even at home)...My DBF thinks I'm getting crazy now


----------



## VD za

kim_mac said:


> very lovely and classic additions to your fast growing alhambra family!  congrats!!!



Thanks Kim_mac! Do you remember I asked you about the bracelet adjustment? I think the length is a little too long but I will wear like this for now, and maybe send them to adjust later. Thanks for you advice


----------



## Shela Bella

The Jewellery Editor looks at Van Cleef & Arpels Charms watch and explains the history behind this jewel.

http://vimeo.com/17883695

Very interesting video & VCA pieces.


----------



## VD za

Shela Bella said:


> The Jewellery Editor looks at Van Cleef & Arpels Charms watch and explains the history behind this jewel.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/17883695
> 
> Very interesting video & VCA pieces.



Cool video! Didn't think about how close a clover and cross symbol look alike as described by the narrator.


----------



## poporon

VD za said:
			
		

> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow!! Beautiful collection. Congrats!!


----------



## poporon

My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.


----------



## purseaddictnew

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Yeah! VCA is do addictive! what a nice collection you have!


----------



## purseaddictnew

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.


 

Congratulations! very cute and nice piece to start with! It's a slippery slope from here!


----------



## sbelle

VD za said:


> Cool video! Didn't think about how close a clover and cross symbol look alike as described by the narrator.



I've actually heard people say that they wouldn't buy the VCA clover jewelry as it looks too much like a cross.  I really don't think of a cross when I see it.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> I've actually heard people say that they wouldn't buy the VCA clover jewelry as it looks too much like a cross.  I really don't think of a cross when I see it.



Me neither, but I've heard people say it as well. To me it's a clover/flower.


----------



## LVoeletters

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.


Sooo Gorgeous!!! This is on my list!! Can we please please have a modeling pic!


----------



## Samia

poporon said:
			
		

> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



Beautiful! Congrats on your purchase


----------



## Samia

VD za said:
			
		

> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow! What a great collection!


----------



## poporon

purseaddictnew said:


> Congratulations! very cute and nice piece to start with! It's a slippery slope from here!


 
Thank you. Yes, it is true. I have started to write down my wish list for next purchase.



LVoeletters said:


> Sooo Gorgeous!!! This is on my list!! Can we please please have a modeling pic!


 
Thanks. I will post my modeling pic if I get a chance. 



Samia said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your purchase


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## VD za

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



Beautiful..congrats!


----------



## VD za

sbelle said:


> I've actually heard people say that they wouldn't buy the VCA clover jewelry as it looks too much like a cross.  I really don't think of a cross when I see it.



Me too....I keep looking at my VCA and still see clovers.


----------



## VD za

poporon said:


> Wow!! Beautiful collection. Congrats!!






purseaddictnew said:


> Yeah! VCA is do addictive! what a nice collection you have!






Samia said:


> Wow! What a great collection!




Thank you so much...agree, VCA is so addictive


----------



## MissCheetah

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!





surfergirljen said:


> WOW it looks so pretty with your YG LOVE I'm tempted to get one myself!! So stunning!





sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats. I love the YG and Onyx. So glam and classic.





G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!



Thank you everyone


----------



## rayshines

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Oh wow, what a collection! They're to die for, congrats!


----------



## rayshines

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



Good choice! What a gorgeous pendant! 

I couldn't decide between the vintage, clover and butterfly that I left with nothing... Still deciding.

Definitely getting the fleurette earrings in YG and diamonds for my 30th birthday present to myself tho ^_^


----------



## chaneljewel

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



Love, love!


----------



## MissCheetah

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



beautiful congrats


----------



## VD za

rayshines said:


> Oh wow, what a collection! They're to die for, congrats!




Thank you Rayshines.


----------



## veroliz

VD za said:
			
		

> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow!! Great collection!! I love the tiger eye pendant!! Looks beautiful with the MOP!  Congrats!!


----------



## veroliz

MissCheetah said:
			
		

> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy



Congrats!! Looks perfect on your wrist!!


----------



## veroliz

poporon said:
			
		

> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



Congrats!! So delicate and pretty!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Me neither, but I've heard people say it as well. To me it's a clover/flower.



Same here!!


----------



## VD za

veroliz said:


> Wow!! Great collection!! I love the tiger eye pendant!! Looks beautiful with the MOP!  Congrats!!



Thank you...I think I wear TE the most because it is very versatile and goes well with all my outfit...Great piece!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> Yes! I did it Suzie and I think it looks LOVELY. I posted pics waaaay back in the old VCA addicts thread if you care to track them down!  SO jealous you're in Paris and that close to VCA!


Thanks so much surfergirljen for your reply. We are now in Greece but will head back to Paris for a day before leaving. It is hard being so close to the 2 stores without the funds though!


----------



## einseine

Hi ladies!  We have just returned from Cote d'Azur.  Last week we stayed at the Hotel de Paris in Monaco and there is a VCA boutique just in front of the hotel.  Of course, I visited them and tried on alhambra vintage 20 motif necklaces in various colours/materials.  I loved them all and I couldn't pick one, so let my DH decide.  He liked the carnelian one because they changed colours from orangish to red depending on the lighting!  He also loved the PG one!  He and the SA said these two looked best on me.

My DH REALLy liked the idea of wearing two 10-motifs instead of one 20-motif!  I should say he could not see the point of purchasing one 20-motif.  Unfortunately, they did not have two 10-motif carnelian ones.  So, I purchased two PG 10-motif necklaces AND the matching earrings!!!  The earrings' price was almost equal to the price difference between carnelian and PG.  Both ideas that purchasing two 10-motifs and getting the earrings with the money saved are *texasgirliegirl *inspired by!!! THANKS!


----------



## einseine

I forgot to attach the most important pic!
To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

einseine said:
			
		

> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)



 beautiful. Congrats!  

I noticed u got 2 diff necklace holder (not that it matters). Which one do u like best?

Time for a matching bracelet. Maybe 2...heehee. One to wear on the wrist and one to wear with the 10 motif if 10 is too short and 20 is too long for the look u r going for


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:


> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center. But, I don't care about it any more!!! (to some people it's a cross????????????? To me, NEVER!)


 
congrats! so many purchases lately on the thread. so existing! model pics, please!


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)



Wow!! Thank you for the pictures of the boutique and its windows!! Your purchases are TDF,  I loveeeeee them all!! Enjoy and wear them in good health!!!


----------



## beachy10

Wow, nice goodies you got there! Congrats on your new additions.
That window case is amazing with all of the perlee!


----------



## kim_mac

einseine - the PG is so lovely!  i think 2 10s is such a smart choice.  gives you more options for sure.  congratulations and hope you had a great trip.


----------



## kim_mac

suzie - i hope you are enjoying your trip to greece and paris.  sigh...those are such lovely places!  and maybe you'll come away with a little vca souvenir...even if you don't, you'll have your memories of a beautiful vacation...


----------



## lovely64

einseine said:


> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)


Lovely VCA! 

I love Hotel de Paris, it feels very old-times


----------



## lovely64

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.


Very pretty


----------



## MissCheetah

einseine said:


> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)



woow lovely purchase, congratulations


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Maybe if i got the bracelet and then down the track had enough for the 10 motif that would be a better option as I could add the 5 + the 10 motif for a longer necklace, I think that I may do that.
> 
> I think I have decided agains the socrate single motif as I emailed Betteridge and they are $7300 so I thought that I mainly just wear diamond studs daily and I have pearls and an aquamarine/diamond earrings that I would get more wear out of the bracelet/necklace.
> 
> It would be nice to have a piece from the mothership though so i think that I will buy the bracelet.
> 
> I have just arrived in Mykonos, Greece for 8 days and then head back to Paris for 1 day and night so the opportunity is there for me to buy it.
> 
> By the way I thought I would add I saw an arabic lady in the Hermes store at Rue St Honore, what first alerted me to her was the pink crocdile birkin and she had on her black abaya and then I gasped as she had on a long necklace with varying size motifs in pave diamonds!! It was the most amazing thing I have set eyes on. She just plopped her stunning birkin on the floor also.


Have fun here in Europe dear Suzie! I think it´s a lovely idea to get someting from the mother store. Great memory. I would love something turqoise as my first piece, I think I´ll have to fly to Paris soon


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Have fun here in Europe dear Suzie! I think it´s a lovely idea to get someting from the mother store. Great memory. I would love something turqoise as my first piece, I think I´ll have to fly to Paris soon


Thank you dear Kat, I love Europe, I just wish it wasn't so far away for us Aussies!


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> suzie - i hope you are enjoying your trip to greece and paris.  sigh...those are such lovely places!  and maybe you'll come away with a little vca souvenir...even if you don't, you'll have your memories of a beautiful vacation...


Thank you dear Kim_mac, i hope to come away with something, I will let everyone know if I do!


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Thank you dear Kat, I love Europe, I just wish it wasn't so far away for us Aussies!


I feel the same about OZ, I looooove Australia but it´s so far away!


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> I feel the same about OZ, I looooove Australia but it´s so far away!


Hence the name of a great song, we can't always get what we want!


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)



Sooooooooooooooooooooo pretty.  CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> I forgot to attach the most important pic!
> To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)



Congrats!! Love, love, love it!! Hope to see the mod pics soon


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love the Cote d'Azure and Monaco!
What fun to be across from VCA. I would be in there every day!!
You have made such a wonderful choice...so versatile and the perfect layering piece!  
You can always find carnelian later..it took me a little effort to find two 10 motifs that closely match. While I love having it, I have worn it only a couple of times.
Try linking your new necklaces together and wrapping it around your wrist. It should wrap about five times.
It makes a GREAT bracelet and will look divine with your earrings..very chic.
So happy for you!!!





QUOTE=einseine;22284986]I forgot to attach the most important pic!
To tell you the truth, I did not like the YG/PG ones very much because it has a bump in the center.  But, I don't care about it any more!!!  (to some people it's a cross?????????????  To me, NEVER!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi ladies!  We have just returned from Cote d'Azur.  Last week we stayed at the Hotel de Paris in Monaco and there is a VCA boutique just in front of the hotel.  Of course, I visited them and tried on alhambra vintage 20 motif necklaces in various colours/materials.  I loved them all and I couldn't pick one, so let my DH decide.  He liked the carnelian one because they changed colours from orangish to red depending on the lighting!  He also loved the PG one!  He and the SA said these two looked best on me.
> 
> My DH REALLy liked the idea of wearing two 10-motifs instead of one 20-motif!  I should say he could not see the point of purchasing one 20-motif.  Unfortunately, they did not have two 10-motif carnelian ones.  So, I purchased two PG 10-motif necklaces AND the matching earrings!!!  The earrings' price was almost equal to the price difference between carnelian and PG.  Both ideas that purchasing two 10-motifs and getting the earrings with the money saved are *texasgirliegirl *inspired by!!! THANKS!


----------



## einseine

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> I noticed u got 2 diff necklace holder (not that it matters). Which one do u like best?
> 
> Time for a matching bracelet. Maybe 2...heehee. One to wear on the wrist and one to wear with the 10 motif if 10 is too short and 20 is too long for the look u r going for


 
Thanks I.WANT.IT.ALL!!
Umm.. I might prefer the holder on the right. It seemed they lacked the holder of this size. lol 

I want a matching bracelet! But, not the PG 5-motif one, the Perlee bracelets in PG!! The SA said the Perlee collections are inspired by vintage alhambra collections. Any of the Perlee bracelets looked so graeat with the PG vintage alhambra necklace!




purseaddictnew said:


> congrats! so many purchases lately on the thread. so existing! model pics, please!


 
Thank you purseaddictnew!!! I did not plan to purchase VCA pieces, but I could not resist after trying them on!! I will post modeling pics later!



veroliz said:


> Wow!! Thank you for the pictures of the boutique and its windows!! Your purchases are TDF, I loveeeeee them all!! Enjoy and wear them in good health!!!


 
Thank you veroliz!!!

The VCA in Monaco is very small, but very cozy place!!! The display of PG vintage alhambra necklace and Perlee collections really attracted my attention! I am happy with my purchase. 



beachy10 said:


> Wow, nice goodies you got there! Congrats on your new additions.
> That window case is amazing with all of the perlee!


 
Thank you beachy10!!
I finally got family members, still a small family though. 
The Perlee collections are sooo beautiful... I want to add the bracelets!!!




kim_mac said:


> einseine - the PG is so lovely! i think 2 10s is such a smart choice. gives you more options for sure. congratulations and hope you had a great trip.


 
Thank you kim_mac!!!
Yes, 2 10s is really a good idea! I love wearing 10, 20 and doubling 20!!!
We liked Monaco very much. Great hotels and french restaurants!




lovely64 said:


> Lovely VCA!
> 
> I love Hotel de Paris, it feels very old-times


 
Thank you lovely64!!

Yes, Hotel de Paris was a nice one. They keep vintage atomosphere and the guest rooms have been fully renovated lately. Have you stayed Elmitage Hotel next door? Their room with sea view was fantastic!!!



MissCheetah said:


> woow lovely purchase, congratulations


 
Thank you MissCheetah!! I love my PG collection so much!



surfergirljen said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooo pretty.  CONGRATS!!!!!


 
Thanks surfergirljen!!

I did not like PG very much before, but now I looooove them! I've given up purchasing a Victoria Bracelet. In fact, I have lost interes in a tb. I don't tihnk I will wear a tb often. Perhaps, not my style.



Samia said:


> Congrats!! Love, love, love it!! Hope to see the mod pics soon


 
Thank you Samia!!!

Yes, I love love love love love my PG pieces!!! They look really good on my skin tone.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> i love the cote d'azure and monaco!
> What fun to be across from vca. I would be in there every day!!
> You have made such a wonderful choice...so versatile and the perfect layering piece!
> You can always find carnelian later..it took me a little effort to find two 10 motifs that closely match. While i love having it, i have worn it only a couple of times.
> Try linking your new necklaces together and wrapping it around your wrist. It should wrap about five times.
> It makes a great bracelet and will look divine with your earrings..very chic.
> So happy for you!!!


 
Hi tgg! We stayed in Monaco and visited Niece, Cannes and other small villages! We had really a great time there! Hotel de Paris is located in the center of Monaco and surrounded by famous brand-name shops. Cartier is at the corner. Graff is in the hotel.

The 20 motif carnelian was very orangish! I liked that! The orangish one would be more wearable, i guess. They had one 10 motif and it was deep red. wide colour variations! Finding matching two 10 would not be so easy... Anyway, as for my second VCA, I (actually my dh) must have made a good choice! I'll try wear them as a bracelet!


----------



## einseine

OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:


----------



## hermes_fan

they look fabulous - congratulations!


----------



## einseine

hermes_fan said:


> they look fabulous - congratulations!


 
Thank you hermes_fan! I so much them!!!


----------



## einseine

I had another look at the receipt and realized that I was mistaken about the prices of the earrings.:shame:  Let me share the correct prices:

PG 10 motif - 5,900
     Earrings - 3,400
20-motif carnelian is 13,800

After Monaco, I dropped by the VCA store (new bond street) in London:

PG 10 motif - 5,000 pounds
     Earrings - 2,900 pounds


----------



## LVoeletters

Soo beautiful! I'm glad you went with this over the tennis bracelet! Does it work with your love bangles? I cannot wait for the day that you reveal perlee purchases!! 

BTW... did you check out the all gold motif as well? What made you go with the PG?


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:


Looks fabulous!


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:



Those look AMAZING on you!  You were right, that PG just hits all the right notes.  I love the all YG, too, but the PG is cooler and doesn't seem as bold... it's just very elegant, especially with your coloring and that top. (I love that top you're wearing!)


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Soo beautiful! I'm glad you went with this over the tennis bracelet! Does it work with your love bangles? I cannot wait for the day that you reveal perlee purchases!!
> 
> BTW... did you check out the all gold motif as well? What made you go with the PG?


 


Yes. I tried on all gold motifs they had. My DH (and the SA) said carnelian or PG looked best on me. Turquoise did not look great at all on my skin tone. MOP was just beautiful, but I preferred one with stones. I think they are more resistent to beating or cosmetics (sunscreen cream, etc.).


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Looks fabulous!


 
Thank you!:kiss:




Junkenpo said:


> Those look AMAZING on you! You were right, that PG just hits all the right notes. I love the all YG, too, but the PG is cooler and doesn't seem as bold... it's just very elegant, especially with your coloring and that top. (I love that top you're wearing!)


 
Thank you Junkenpo!!!
Yes, I have felt exactly the same. PG doesn't seem as bold. It's discreetly STUNNING! LOL. Actually, the earrings may be mistaken for my earlobes.  Oh, I am in a dress, one-piece. It's from Max Mara.


----------



## wantitneedit

what does PG stand for? thanks


----------



## wantitneedit

oops, just figured it out, Pink Gold.  sorry


----------



## thimp

einseine said:
			
		

> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:



You look absolutely gorgeous wearing them! A big congrats! You chose well! Now I want PG! Lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!  
Perfection!!!


QUOTE=einseine;22290912]OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:[/QUOTE]


----------



## etk123

einseine said:
			
		

> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:



Omg, these are gorgeous!! Congrats, what a wonderful vacation and shopping trip! They look beautiful on you!! You're right, the pg is so flattering on you. What a wonderful dh to choose these pieces for you!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:


They are so beautiful !!! Big congrats 

I will be in Monaco on Saturday and think I could do with a pair of blinkers so that I can avert my gaze from the VCA boutique temptation .


----------



## I'll take two

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.


So pretty , congrats and enjoy !!


----------



## I'll take two

MissCheetah said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> i finally got my vintage onyx bracelet , I'm so happy


Great choice congrats !!


----------



## I'll take two

TankerToad said:


> I have joined the club. But I SWEAR I am not addicted!


Super choice ,congrats !!


----------



## I'll take two

VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats you have such a pretty collection !!


----------



## wren

einseine said:


> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:



Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Junkenpo

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.




That is pretty!  The mop looks nice and tight to the gold.  Please post a modeling pic when you have the chance!


----------



## LVoeletters

*dear ladies, what are your thoughts of layering pink gold and yellow gold together? *


----------



## lovely64

LVoeletters said:


> *dear ladies, what are your thoughts of layering pink gold and yellow gold together? *


 I think mixing metals/colours can look great. It all depends on the style and how you combine it


----------



## lovely64

wrong thread, lol!


----------



## kimber418

einseine,

I love your new pieces and they look lovely on you.  You are making me want some rose gold now!  I cannot get it out of my head~  I think you made an excellent choice of VCA!
The earrings look gorgeous on you~

Congrats on your new pieces!  The Rose Gold is stunning~  I may be adding a piece soon and will blame it on YOU!


----------



## kim_mac

rose gold is so rich and PRETTY - love it!


----------



## VD za

I'll take two said:


> Congrats you have such a pretty collection !!




Thank you


----------



## VD za

einseine said:


> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:



Wow!! Beautiful! I love your outfit too


----------



## einseine

thimp said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous wearing them! A big congrats! You chose well! Now I want PG! Lol.


 
Thank you thimp!
Love your alhambra necklaces!!! Add the PG one! I am sure it will look super great on you!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Perfection!!!


 




etk123 said:


> Omg, these are gorgeous!! Congrats, what a wonderful vacation and shopping trip! They look beautiful on you!! You're right, the pg is so flattering on you. What a wonderful dh to choose these pieces for you!


 
etk~~~! Thanks!
Yeeeesss! We had a great time! I didn't think my DH would like PG. My DH confessed that he was not so keen on Victoria Bracelet. He was not so keen on alhambra collections, either, but he now understands their beauty and values.



I'll take two said:


> They are so beautiful !!! Big congrats
> 
> I will be in Monaco on Saturday and think I could do with a pair of blinkers so that I can avert my gaze from the VCA boutique temptation .


 
Thank you I'll take two!
Oh, you are going to Monaco!!! I am sure you will have a good time! (Give in to the temptation!)



wren said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!


 
Thank you wren!! I Loooovvvee it!



kimber418 said:


> einseine,
> 
> I love your new pieces and they look lovely on you. You are making me want some rose gold now! I cannot get it out of my head~ I think you made an excellent choice of VCA!
> The earrings look gorgeous on you~
> 
> Congrats on your new pieces! The Rose Gold is stunning~ I may be adding a piece soon and will blame it on YOU!


 
Yes, go go go GO for PG!!! I am so happy that I have now PG and onyx ones!
I am ready to be blamed by you!



kim_mac said:


> rose gold is so rich and PRETTY - love it!


 
Next to YG, PG looks modest. PG is cooler, so rich in a different way! I love that!



VD za said:


> Wow!! Beautiful! I love your outfit too


 
Thanks VD za!!!
I love simple outfit. Alhambra pieces difinetely work as decorative accents!


----------



## LVoeletters

is it cheaper to buy it in france?


----------



## MissCheetah

I'll take two said:


> Great choice congrats !!



Thank you so much


----------



## MissCheetah

veroliz said:


> Congrats!! Looks perfect on your wrist!!



Thank you very much veroliz


----------



## MissCheetah

einseine said:


> OK!  Let me share the mod pics!  It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink.  The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters!  I have officially become addicted...:worthy:



you look great , and the PG is matching your skin tone  very beautiful


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> *dear ladies, what are your thoughts of layering pink gold and yellow gold together? *


 
PG can be better paried with WG than YG IMO.

At VCA in London, I tried on PG Perlee signature bracelet, which was out of stock in Monaco.  The PG Perlee looked much better with my WG Love than with YG Love.  The SA was very curious about how the Perlee in PG could be stacked with the Love and impressed with the WG X PG combination!


----------



## VD za

Has anyone bought a VCA piece from Europe and exchange back in USA? I bought something from Paris a week ago and may want to upgrade to another piece that cost a little more.

Thanks.


----------



## einseine

MissCheetah said:


> you look great , and the PG is matching your skin tone  very beautiful


 
Thank you MissCheetah!!!!! 
I am so happy with my PG alhambra pieces! I am grateful to my dh and the SA for good advice!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> *dear ladies, what are your thoughts of layering pink gold and yellow gold together? *


 
YG vintage alhambra  X PG vintage alhambra can be layered perfectly!  They have same colour tones.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> OK! Let me share the mod pics! It's very difficult to find the pics in which PG looks as pink. The PG absolutely looks PINK IRL, but not so much in the pic. Thank you again for the vca addiction thread and its great supporters! I have officially become addicted...:worthy:


 I am in love with your pieces! Your dh made a great choice!!! No more Victoria? I think you may want it again. 

I love the Perless ligne, have you seen the rings and hoops? I know you are not a large earring wearer, but the hoops are very very pretty! I also love the stacking rings.


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> I am in love with your pieces! Your dh made a great choice!!! No more Victoria? I think you may want it again.
> 
> I love the Perless ligne, have you seen the rings and hoops? I know you are not a large earring wearer, but the hoops are very very pretty! I also love the stacking rings.


 
Hi sjunky!!
Probably, I am not a tb girl... I chose Soleste over Victoria/Schulumberger last summer.
I have never seen the rings and hoops. The hoops, I don't know, but I might want the rings!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Hi sjunky!!
> Probably, I am not a tb girl... I chose Soleste over Victoria/Schulumberger last summer.
> I have never seen the rings and hoops. The hoops, I don't know, but I might want the rings!


 That Soleste!   So perlee is next on the list? I am waiting for a large bracelet to pop up. There was 1 in the country and not at all close to me.  
They can make me one, but I have no clue if it even will fit. I did try the standard and it was tight!  . 

I do love it and think it would look great with the Alhambra bracelets. I love the rings to stack and think they would look great. I have so many RHRs I never wear. I still have a Frivole being made for me right now. Will you wear your PG with your LG love? 
I personally like them together.


----------



## lovely64

I love the Perlee rings!


----------



## sjunky13

lovely64 said:


> I love the Perlee rings!


 Nice to see you here. Are you going to join our addiction? 

You need a Alhambra in your great stacks!


----------



## lovely64

sjunky13 said:


> Nice to see you here. Are you going to join our addiction?
> 
> You need a Alhambra in your great stacks!


 Hahahah, thanks for your kindness!

I might join you here, we will have to see

I haven´t ventured outside of the Hermès or ebay forum before. Just a little


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> That Soleste!  So perlee is next on the list? I am waiting for a large bracelet to pop up. There was 1 in the country and not at all close to me.
> They can make me one, but I have no clue if it even will fit. I did try the standard and it was tight!  .
> 
> I do love it and think it would look great with the Alhambra bracelets. I love the rings to stack and think they would look great. I have so many RHRs I never wear. I still have a Frivole being made for me right now. Will you wear your PG with your LG love?
> I personally like them together.


 
Perlee satin bangle and signature bracelet have been on my wish list since last summer. But, I got YG Love instead. By "a large bracelet," you mean the satin bangle? The signature one in large size??? I would stack "my" Perlee satin or signature in PG with my WG Love & wedding set. I love pink gold X white metal X diamond look!


----------



## Sammyjoe

lovely64 said:


> Hahahah, thanks for your kindness!
> 
> *I might join you here, we will have to see*
> 
> I haven´t ventured outside of the Hermès or ebay forum before. Just a little


 
I think that is a yes 


Lovely VCA reveals in this thread!!Congrats everyone!


----------



## lovely64

Sammyjoe said:


> I think that is a yes
> 
> 
> Lovely VCA reveals in this thread!!Congrats everyone!


 Hahaha


----------



## sjunky13

lovely64 said:


> Hahahah, thanks for your kindness!
> 
> I might join you here, we will have to see
> 
> I haven´t ventured outside of the Hermès or ebay forum before. Just a little


 

Oh, you will love VCA. Most Hermes ladies do! Maybe a Chanel for you too.


----------



## lovely64

sjunky13 said:


> Oh, you will love VCA. Most Hermes ladies do! Maybe a Chanel for you too.


 Yes, that´s what I heard I´ve been contemplating getting a Chanel bag for ever but I always end up buying something else!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Perlee satin bangle and signature bracelet have been on my wish list since last summer. But, I got YG Love instead. By "a large bracelet," you mean the satin bangle? The signature one in large size??? I would stack "my" Perlee satin or signature in PG with my WG Love & wedding set. I love pink gold X white metal X diamond look!


 
Yes hun, that one. The standard is tight on me. I need to try on the large size. I want to stack it with everything!


----------



## sjunky13

lovely64 said:


> Yes, that´s what I heard I´ve been contemplating getting a Chanel bag for ever but I always end up buying something else!


 

OOOo, I know the feeling. Can't go wrong with the Ressiue or classic flap. Chanel forum us really nice and helpfull too. )



Ladies, really awesome pieces. can't wait to update myself!


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> OOOo, I know the feeling. Can't go wrong with the Ressiue or classic flap. Chanel forum us really nice and helpfull too. )
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, really awesome pieces. can't wait to update myself!


 
I agree with you sjunky, I love my classic flaps.


----------



## lovely64

sjunky13 said:


> OOOo, I know the feeling. Can't go wrong with the Ressiue or classic flap. Chanel forum us really nice and helpfull too. )
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, really awesome pieces. can't wait to update myself!


 


Suzie said:


> I agree with you sjunky, I love my classic flaps.


 Hmmmm, do I need a Chanel flap

I actually wanted the Chanel nature flap at one point, but I think maybe I would have tired of it due to its extra handle


----------



## beachy10

Never knew VCA made an WG alhambra necklace

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-white-gold-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/6249/


----------



## einseine

beachy10 said:


> Never knew VCA made an WG alhambra necklace
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-white-gold-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/6249/


 
Last week I asked the SA at the New Bond Street in London if VCA made WG vintage alhambra withouht "diamonds." The answer is "NO."


----------



## Junkenpo

Neat. It's estate, too. I'm not a wg type, but I bet it's gorgeous. I wondered when they stopped making it.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> PG can be better paried with WG than YG IMO.
> 
> At VCA in London, I tried on PG Perlee signature bracelet, which was out of stock in Monaco.  The PG Perlee looked much better with my WG Love than with YG Love.  The SA was very curious about how the Perlee in PG could be stacked with the Love and impressed with the WG X PG combination!





VD za said:


> Just add 10 motifs and 5 motifs to my VCA collection. Here are my family pictures.
> 
> I'm so happy I can have all those pieces but this VCA collection is growing so fast. I just realized my first purchased was Oct last year which only 10 months ago....as I said...I'm very happy but I think my DBF wallet isn't
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



what was the order of your purchases? how did you choose your pieces?


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> Neat. It's estate, too. I'm not a wg type, but I bet it's gorgeous. I wondered when they stopped making it.


This is what I was looking for, I asked in the VCA store in Paris and they said only YG or PG. could it have been a special order?


----------



## VD za

LVoeletters said:


> what was the order of your purchases? how did you choose your pieces?



My order of purchases :

1) Sweet clover carnelian wt rose gold necklace
2) Sweet butterfly turquoise wt white gold bracelet 
3) Pendent clover tiger eyes wt yellow gold necklace 
4) Sweet butterfly mop wt yellow gold necklace
5) Sweet butterfly mop wt yellow gold bracelet
6) 10 motifs mop yellow gold necklace
7) 5 motifs mop yellow gold bracelet 

How I chose my pieces? I only thought about getting 1 small piece at the beginning.
I saw 1 lady wear sweet clover carnelian necklace and i like it alot but i didnt kmow much about VCA.
The price was $1450,so I thought it was too expensive to get more than that.

But that's why they call this board "VCA Addiction"

After that,I kept saying 1 more sweet piece. Some was match my skin tone, some was what was available (never thought about turquoise butterfly but I didn't want to leave Las Vegas VCA empty handed )

And only recently, I got the 10 and 5 motifs MOP....I don't want to think about next items yet but my eyes keep wandering back to the tiger eys 10 and 5 motifs (gulp)


----------



## lovely64

What is the name of the Turqoise collection? I have tried searching but nothing turns up, sorry!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> what was the order of your purchases? how did you choose your pieces?


 
My order or purchase:

Last December
- Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
- Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx

Last week:
- Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
- Vintage alhambra earclips in PG

When I decided to purchase vintage alhambra necklace, I went to the VCA store to view them. Before going to the store, I thought WG MOP long necklace would be nice, but I fell in love with YG onyx and carnelian. I was advised by TGG to go for onyx as my first piece because it was more versatile. The onyx 20-motif one was out of stock, so I purchased 10-motif and 5-moif.

Second time, as I posted before, my dh & SA chose carnelian and PG for me! My dh seemed to love carnelian more, but they did not have 2 10-motif in carnelian, so I bought 2 10-motif in PG.

I always choose which piece to buy at the boutique, after viewing it and trying it on. As VD za said, availability is also important. I had never thought of earclips, actually I wanted a PG perlee signature bracelet, but the bracelet was not available.

Next time, I want a Perlee satin or signature bracelet. My dh may want 2 10 motif carnelian necklaces. He cannot really get my love for bracelets!!!

Go to the VCA store in your city and play with your potential pieces!


----------



## Suzie

beachy10 said:


> Never knew VCA made an WG alhambra necklace
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-white-gold-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/6249/


 
I have enquired about this, it is gorgeous. When I was in Paris I saw a lady wearing the pin gold 20 motif and it was stunning and I enquired about WG in the VCA store, they don't make it.
Betteridge said that they did make it years ago, I hope that I can make this piece mine.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> My order or purchase:
> 
> Last December
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> 
> Last week:
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG
> 
> When I decided to purchase vintage alhambra necklace, I went to the VCA store to view them. Before going to the store, I thought WG MOP long necklace would be nice, but I fell in love with YG onyx and carnelian. I was advised by TGG to go for onyx as my first piece because it was more versatile. The onyx 20-motif one was out of stock, so I purchased 10-motif and 5-moif.
> 
> Second time, as I posted before, my dh & SA chose carnelian and PG for me! My dh seemed to love carnelian more, but they did not have 2 10-motif in carnelian, so I bought 2 10-motif in PG.
> 
> I always choose which piece to buy at the boutique, after viewing it and trying it on. As VD za said, availability is also important. I had never thought of earclips, actually I wanted a PG perlee signature bracelet, but the bracelet was not available.
> 
> Next time, I want a Perlee satin or signature bracelet. My dh may want 2 10 motif carnelian necklaces. He cannot really get my love for bracelets!!!
> 
> Go to the VCA store in your city and play with your potential pieces!


 
Your collection is certainly growing quickly and is gorgeous!


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> I have enquired about this, it is gorgeous. When I was in Paris I saw a lady wearing the pin gold 20 motif and it was stunning and I enquired about WG in the VCA store, they don't make it.
> Betteridge said that they did make it years ago, I hope that I can make this piece mine.



I have heard that as well.  Good Luck, Suzie!


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> What is the name of the Turqoise collection? I have tried searching but nothing turns up, sorry!


 Hi Kat, I think that the turquoise is only available in the vintage alhambra line. I have the white gold 20 motif which I bought in NYC a year ago and I also bought the single motif turquoise ring and it has a little diamond in the middle. Turquoise so they say is being rested as it is difficult to obtain but in Paris they had a lot of turquoise.

Some ladies have turquoise in the small butterfly pendants and single motif ones aswell. I hope this helps, other ladies who are more knowledgeable than me might like to chime in.


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> I have heard that as well. Good Luck, Suzie!


 Thanks you tbbbjb, maybe this is meant to be!


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Hi Kat, I think that the turquoise is only available in the vintage alhambra line. I have the white gold 20 motif which I bought in NYC a year ago and I also bought the single motif turquoise ring and it has a little diamond in the middle. Turquoise so they say is being rested as it is difficult to obtain but in Paris they had a lot of turquoise.
> 
> Some ladies have turquoise in the small butterfly pendants and single motif ones aswell. I hope this helps, other ladies who are more knowledgeable than me might like to chime in.


 Thank you


----------



## Suzie

Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.


Good for you!! I hope you are in love when it arrives. Looks lovely!! I wonder how it will look layered with your turq in WG.....nice!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Good for you!! I hope you are in love when it arrives. Looks lovely!! I wonder how it will look layered with your turq in WG.....nice!


Wow Cateyes, I hadn't even thought about layering it with the turquoise, thanks for reminding me.

I was thinking maybe when I can afford it I would buy the 10 motif MOP and I could attach it to the WG for a different look.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.

Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???

4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)

4 matching bracelets

1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



Suzie!  That's wonderful!  I was hoping someone here bought it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



woo hoo! congrats!  I bet it looks awesome in person, can't wait to see modeling pics with it.


----------



## LVoeletters

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



sooo excited to see it!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Wow Cateyes, I hadn't even thought about layering it with the turquoise, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> I was thinking maybe when I can afford it I would buy the 10 motif MOP and I could attach it to the WG for a different look.


Oh yes! Well, not a bad option either- you go girl!


----------



## CATEYES

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.


Maybe some sweet items to pair with your existing vintage Alhambra's....or a ring


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



Yeah!  Good for you!  I guess it was meant to be that you did not find anything at the VCA stores in your price range otherwise you would not have been able to get this.  The price isn't bad either   I am sure it will look LOVELY on you.  I remember there was one on eBay a while back that stirred interest here on the thread and I was hoping you would get it before someone else snatched it up


----------



## tbbbjb

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.



Maybe 1 pair Alhambra earrings in yg super (TGG loves to wear hers with all her necklaces because it does not look too matchy matchy)
and the Frivole (I *love* the Frivole, it is such a special piece.  It looks like a flower just landed on your earlobe) earrings.

In case you do not know, there are 2 VCA stores in Vegas.  One is an independent and you do not get charged tax the other is a regular boutique.  If you are partial to a particular piece like the Larger Frivole earrings, I would call ahead and make sure they have them or can get them for you.  I always work with the manager at the independent store. PM me if you want his name and number.  But, most important, hope you have FUN!


----------



## LVoeletters

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.


I would get gold alhambra earrings to wear with your other stuff or I'd get the frivole earrings or rings. Or the mother of pearl butterfly pendant with the diamonds... Truly stunning. I would think about what category you are lacking in most and build that up! You could also get the vintage alhambra watch!


----------



## veroliz

Suzie said:
			
		

> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



How exciting!! Can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help. We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there. I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want. Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds. I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have. Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.


 
 Happy Birthday dear! Frivole! I have ring on order and am going to get these as well. they are ageless, go witheverything and gorgeous!!! 
If not, then my second choice woule be a ring. Frivole ring is gorgeous too. 
You have a great collection of necklaces and bracelets! Have a fabulous time. Please take lots of pics and post.


----------



## beachy10

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.


 
Good for you. Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## sjunky13

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.


 

Congrats!  I know you love white gold. This was meant to be.


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



Congrats!  I wonder why VCA stopped making this?  I would love an all WG vintage Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you everyone for such wonderful suggestions.  I'm leaning toward the Frivole gold earrings.  My I request modeling pictures from any of you who have them


----------



## beachy10

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for such wonderful suggestions. I'm leaning toward the Frivole gold earrings. My I request modeling pictures from any of you who have them


 
Based on your collection I think something Frivole, such as the earrings or ring. The diamond pave frivole necklace is pretty awesome too and still under your budget.
You have a lovely collection by the way.


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Your collection is certainly growing quickly and is gorgeous!


 
Thank you Suzie!!!  I really love alhambra collections.
Congrats on your new purchase!
PG X YG vintage alhambra layring looked good, but I thought PG X WG would be better!  So, I asked the SA if it was available, but she said no.... But, you will have it!!  Cannot wait to see the modeling pic!  Envious!


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:
			
		

> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.



Suzie -congratulations on a stunning and rare piece! Please take pics when you receive it!


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.



I think the large frivole earrings in yg is the perfect addition to your gorgeous collection!


----------



## tbbbjb

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you everyone for such wonderful suggestions.  I'm leaning toward the Frivole gold earrings.  My I request modeling pictures from any of you who have them



I cannot figure out how to repost a picture, but SBELLE posted her modeling picture of these on Page 71 Message 1059 of this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-737862-71.html#post22085647

Hope this helps!


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Yeah! Good for you! I guess it was meant to be that you did not find anything at the VCA stores in your price range otherwise you would not have been able to get this. The price isn't bad either  I am sure it will look LOVELY on you. I remember there was one on eBay a while back that stirred interest here on the thread and I was hoping you would get it before someone else snatched it up


 
Thank you tbbbjb, it was more expensive than a bracelet and less than a full price 10 motif, I didn't really want to settle for the bracelet.

I am still away, hope it will be waiting for me when i get home.


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> Suzie! That's wonderful! I was hoping someone here bought it.


Thank you Cavalier Girl, Happy Birthday and I hope you get something lovely in LV.


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> woo hoo! congrats! I bet it looks awesome in person, can't wait to see modeling pics with it.


 
Thank you Junenpo, I have an extender also so I can make it longer.


----------



## Suzie

LVoeletters said:


> sooo excited to see it!!!!


 
I can't wait also, I think it was meant to be.


----------



## Suzie

Thank you so much beachy, sjunky, G& Smommy, einseine & thimp for all of your good wishes. (Sorry, don't know how to multi-quote).

I wonder why they stopped making this piece, it doesn't make sense, the bracelet would be gorgeous also.

People might think that it is fake as they don't make it anymore, oh well, they dont sell VCA in Australia so no-one will know what it is anyway.


----------



## VD za

lovely64 said:


> What is the name of the Turqoise collection? I have tried searching but nothing turns up, sorry!



It's from sweet alhambra collection...very cute butterfly bracelet.


----------



## lovely64

VD za said:


> It's from sweet alhambra collection...very cute butterfly bracelet.


 Thank you, very pretty!


----------



## VD za

einseine said:


> My order or purchase:
> 
> Last December
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, YG, onyx
> - Vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif, YG, onyx
> 
> Last week:
> - Vintage alhambra necklace 10 motif, PG X 2
> - Vintage alhambra earclips in PG
> 
> When I decided to purchase vintage alhambra necklace, I went to the VCA store to view them. Before going to the store, I thought WG MOP long necklace would be nice, but I fell in love with YG onyx and carnelian. I was advised by TGG to go for onyx as my first piece because it was more versatile. The onyx 20-motif one was out of stock, so I purchased 10-motif and 5-moif.
> 
> Second time, as I posted before, my dh & SA chose carnelian and PG for me! My dh seemed to love carnelian more, but they did not have 2 10-motif in carnelian, so I bought 2 10-motif in PG.
> 
> I always choose which piece to buy at the boutique, after viewing it and trying it on. As VD za said, availability is also important. I had never thought of earclips, actually I wanted a PG perlee signature bracelet, but the bracelet was not available.
> 
> Next time, I want a Perlee satin or signature bracelet. My dh may want 2 10 motif carnelian necklaces. He cannot really get my love for bracelets!!!
> 
> Go to the VCA store in your city and play with your potential pieces!



Agree with you.....always go see and try on in person before purchase. One more tip,try to wear outfit most like your everyday style. One time, I was dressed more casual than normal and it affected how I was choosing my VCA pieces. I ended up going back and exchanging the next day)


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> This is what I was looking for, I asked in the VCA store in Paris and they said only YG or PG. could it have been a special order?


Congrats Suzie I am pleased you have secured such a great piece. 
Look forward to some more pic's when it arrives .


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Congrats Suzie I am pleased you have secured such a great piece.
> Look forward to some more pic's when it arrives .


Thank you I'll take two, did you ever post pics of the beauties you were having made?


----------



## jeweladdict

In the last 6 months I have purchased a wg mop single motif then I had to have the ear studs to match and for my birthday my DH treated me to a 10 motif wg mop. I am totally hooked!!

I have been lurking about in this forum for some time now and have come across a few posts with concerns to quality control so, I took my pieces out of the safe last night to scrutinise them and noticed one of my ear studs look defective like the mop is very dull almost scratched.
Do yo think if I call my SA they would exchange or repair after 6 months of owning them? I have only worn them about 5 times

I would really appreciate any advice as you lady's do seem to have a wealth of knowledge


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Thank you I'll take two, did you ever post pics of the beauties you were having made?


Still waiting for them to arrive . I was quoted 12 weeks when I ordered so hopefully very soon .


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Still waiting for them to arrive . I was quoted 12 weeks when I ordered so hopefully very soon .



I bet you can't wait for them to arrive! I am sure they will look gorgeous. I will be anxiously awaiting my parcel for the US.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Does anyone know if they have VC&A stores in South Africa? Either Jburg or Capetown?  TIA!


----------



## Suzie

jeweladdict said:


> In the last 6 months I have purchased a wg mop single motif then I had to have the ear studs to match and for my birthday my DH treated me to a 10 motif wg mop. I am totally hooked!!
> 
> I have been lurking about in this forum for some time now and have come across a few posts with concerns to quality control so, I took my pieces out of the safe last night to scrutinise them and noticed one of my ear studs look defective like the mop is very dull almost scratched.
> Do yo think if I call my SA they would exchange or repair after 6 months of owning them? I have only worn them about 5 times
> 
> I would really appreciate any advice as you lady's do seem to have a wealth of knowledge



I am not sure, maybe someone with more experience with VCA can help you out.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I bet you can't wait for them to arrive! I am sure they will look gorgeous. I will be anxiously awaiting my parcel for the US.


It is very exciting for you Suzie. Do you know when your package will arrive ,soon I hope !!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> I think the large frivole earrings in yg is the perfect addition to your gorgeous collection!



Coming from someone with such an amazing VCA collection, I take your advice very seriously.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Coming from someone with such an amazing VCA collection, I take your advice very seriously.



I agree with Thimp.  TexasGirlieGirl has them and they are to die for on.  Also -they seem truly versatile, more so than say the pave. They would be stunning with a black dress at night but perfect with jeans and flats.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> I agree with Thimp.  TexasGirlieGirl has them and they are to die for on.  Also -they seem truly versatile, more so than say the pave. They would be stunning with a black dress at night but perfect with jeans and flats.



You know me too well.


----------



## jeweladdict

Suzie said:


> I am not sure, maybe someone with more experience with VCA can help you out.



Thanks for the reply! Just took another look, I have to say it has been driving me crazy!! I held them up to the natural light and you can't see it at all, just at a certain angle in a certain light.
I have decided to keep them as it is only myself that would notice under scrutiny!

I would love to see any pics of you ladies wearing a single motif onyx and yg or the onyx ear studs. I am obsessing over them both for my next purchases.
I tried the single onyx on in Las Vegas a few days ago and it was stunning!!!
The SA was a delight too!


----------



## VD za

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.




How about Tiger Eyes? I love the way the reflection of the stripes of yellow and brown or maybe carnelian? .......please try on and let me know


----------



## VD za

Suzie said:


> I can't wait also, I think it was meant to be.



I'm looking forward to see u post the picture once it arrives


----------



## kim_mac

so excited for you suzie!  it was meant to be yours!


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Coming from someone with such an amazing VCA collection, I take your advice very seriously.



Thank you for your lovely comments! I am in love with the frivole collection. It is such a feminine and versatile collection! In fact, I am considering the larger frivole earrings and station necklace in yg, even though I am not a yellow gold person. Lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What an incredible find!!!!
Enjoy!




[/B]





Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How about the tigers eye AND the carnelian?
They are beautiful together!




VD za said:


> How about Tiger Eyes? I love the way the reflection of the stripes of yellow and brown or maybe carnelian? .......please try on and let me know


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mine are the regular vintage Alhambra (not supers) and they are very nice.
Based on your collection I would get the frivole earrings form certain!!!
I have the same necklaces and the frivole looks great with Alhambra ...and looks great by themselves.
I receive compliments on mine all the time.
Sometimes I wish that I also had the small size.....








tbbbjb said:


> Maybe 1 pair Alhambra earrings in yg super (TGG loves to wear hers with all her necklaces because it does not look too matchy matchy)
> and the Frivole (I *love* the Frivole, it is such a special piece.  It looks like a flower just landed on your earlobe) earrings.
> 
> In case you do not know, there are 2 VCA stores in Vegas.  One is an independent and you do not get charged tax the other is a regular boutique.  If you are partial to a particular piece like the Larger Frivole earrings, I would call ahead and make sure they have them or can get them for you.  I always work with the manager at the independent store. PM me if you want his name and number.  But, most important, hope you have FUN!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Listen to Hermesaholic.
She is my go to expert for jewelry advice and she is always right!!!





Cavalier Girl said:


> You know me too well.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> It is very exciting for you Suzie. Do you know when your package will arrive ,soon I hope !!


 
It's in transit so hopefully it will be waiting for me, but I doubt it as I will have to pay duty so they will call me up and I will have to pay first. I am in Paris and arrive home to Australia early Wednesday morning, so hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> so excited for you suzie! it was meant to be yours!


 
Thank you so much kim_mac, I just strolled past the store in Paris and they a pink gold 10 motif in the window.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> What an incredible find!!!!
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 
Thank you so much texasgirliegirl, can't wait and i will take lot of photos.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Well ladies, I took the plunge and purchased the WG Alhambra necklace from Betteridge, they said it is from late 80's, early 90's. It will probably take a week or so to get to me.


 Congrats, it´s stunning!


----------



## lovely64

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help. We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there. I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want. Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds. I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have. Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.


 Whhaa, your collection sounds amazing! I´d love a necklace in turqoise I´m sure whatever you decide to get for your B-day will be stunning. 

Have fun and happy B-day


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Congrats, it´s stunning!


 
Thank you dear Kat.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Listen to Hermesaholic.
> She is my go to expert for jewelry advice and she is always right!!!



 thanks that is so sweet.  with VCA it is hard to ever go wrong.....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lovely64 said:


> Whhaa, your collection sounds amazing! I´d love a necklace in turqoise I´m sure whatever you decide to get for your B-day will be stunning.
> 
> Have fun and happy B-day



Thank you, dear Kat.  I'm looking forward to it.  In the words of the Queen, this has been "annus horribilis."  But, we are enjoying a delightful respite.


----------



## lovely64

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, dear Kat. I'm looking forward to it. In the words of the Queen, this has been "annus horribilis." But, we are enjoying a delightful respite.


 I´m glad to hear you are enjoying a delightful respite

I agree with you, this year has been anus horribilis In every way.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Kat, you should definitely think about the turquoise.  The necklace was my first piece of VCA, and I've never looked back.  In the summer, I wear it with my MOP, and in the winter, with both the onyx and gold.

It's been a great investment piece.....even in terms of price.  But, most of all, it's been an accessory staple.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help.  We're going to Las Vegas for my b-day next week, and I'm to choose my pressie there.  I think I'd like something VCA, but don't have a clue what I want.  Maybe the Frivole yellow gold earrings....the larger ones with 3 little diamonds.  I don't want to spend over 10k.
> 
> Here's what I already have.  Any suggestions???
> 
> 4 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklaces (Turq, onyx, MOP, and yellow gold)
> 
> 4 matching bracelets
> 
> 1 pair Super Turq. Alhambra earrings in turq. and i on Onyx.



First of all, I am dying over your collection, dear.  Wow!

How about something from the magic collection?  I love the long necklace -- a statement piece.

PS--Happy birthday!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Kat, you should definitely think about the turquoise. The necklace was my first piece of VCA, and I've never looked back. In the summer, I wear it with my MOP, and in the winter, with both the onyx and gold.
> 
> It's been a great investment piece.....even in terms of price. But, most of all, it's been an accessory staple.


 
I want to like this post! I have the 5 motif bracelet and agree and thanks to a wonderfull woman was able to get one!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> First of all, I am dying over your collection, dear.  Wow!
> 
> How about something from the magic collection?  I love the long necklace -- a statement piece.
> 
> PS--Happy birthday!



Thank you, T!  I do love the magic line.  I'm just not sure I want another long necklace.  I often add the matching bracelets to my 20 motif necklaces.  Though, I must admit, the TE may be calling my name.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> I want to like this post! I have the 5 motif bracelet and agree and thanks to a wonderfull woman was able to get one!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I totally agree!!
That was also my first piece....the beginning of a wonderful addiction....



Cavalier Girl said:


> Kat, you should definitely think about the turquoise.  The necklace was my first piece of VCA, and I've never looked back.  In the summer, I wear it with my MOP, and in the winter, with both the onyx and gold.
> 
> It's been a great investment piece.....even in terms of price.  But, most of all, it's been an accessory staple.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the TE!
I love mine...it is very special..classic yet unexpected.  Reminds me a bit of tortoiseshell....  It is beautiful layered with the turquoise.




Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you, T!  I do love the magic line.  I'm just not sure I want another long necklace.  I often add the matching bracelets to my 20 motif necklaces.  Though, I must admit, the TE may be calling my name.


----------



## VD za

texasgirliegirl said:


> How about the tigers eye AND the carnelian?
> They are beautiful together!




Magic alhambra TE and Carnellian is so perfect combination....I love them too


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone else heard from their SA that turquoise is available but by special order only? My SA told me about 16 week turnaround. Just curious if anyone else had heard that.


----------



## Suzie

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone else heard from their SA that turquoise is available but by special order only? My SA told me about 16 week turnaround. Just curious if anyone else had heard that.


There is a ton of turquoise in Paris, it is everywhere.


----------



## beachy10

Suzie said:


> There is a ton of turquoise in Paris, it is everywhere.


 
Wow ok. I wonder what the 20 motif turq costs there and if it would be worth while to make a trip for it.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> Wow ok. I wonder what the 20 motif turq costs there and if it would be worth while to make a trip for it.



I have a SA that I use in Paris, pm me if you want his contact information.  He is awesome!


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> Has anyone else heard from their SA that turquoise is available but by special order only? My SA told me about 16 week turnaround. Just curious if anyone else had heard that.



I've heard the same thing from NM.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So what all the talk about turquoise being "rested"?
I just KNEW that something had to be up when they featured that turquoise 20 motif so prominently in their most recent catalogue.....





sbelle said:


> I've heard the same thing from NM.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> So what all the talk about turquoise being "rested"?
> I just KNEW that something had to be up when they featured that turquoise 20 motif so prominently in their most recent catalogue.....



I thought that too!!! I guess they just said that to make demand.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> So what all the talk about turquoise being "rested"?
> I just KNEW that something had to be up when they featured that turquoise 20 motif so prominently in their most recent catalogue.....


I'm wondering too......I fell in love with someone's recent photo of the 5 motif and have been mentioning it to DH so I hope VCA doesn't stop selling by the time I can convince him-lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes! It worked, too!!
The turquoise is also more expensive that the others (excluding the pave)....
hhhmmmmm
I fell for it!  





LVoeletters said:


> I thought that too!!! I guess they just said that to make demand.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes! It worked, too!!
> The turquoise is also more expensive that the others (excluding the pave)....
> hhhmmmmm
> I fell for it!


 
Hasn't turquoise always been the most expensive?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> So what all the talk about turquoise being "rested"?
> I just KNEW that something had to be up when they featured that turquoise 20 motif so prominently in their most recent catalogue.....



I don't understand what's wrong with just telling customers the truth.  This whole thing rubbed me the wrong way!


----------



## Bethc

That's odd, my SA told me that it was being rested - she has none at all for months, but then why would they put it in a catalogue?  I guess I'll just ask her.

I already have the whole turquoise set so she wasn't trying to get me to buy anything.


----------



## beachy10

Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
> I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.


OMG-these sooo cute! Exactly the size I want because like you, I wear my diamond studs most of the time. Congrats!!


----------



## einseine

beachy10 said:


> Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
> I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.


 
Cute!! Love your new sweets earrings. I can wear the clip back, but I find the vintage alhambra earclips in regular size are bit heavy...


----------



## j0s1e267

beachy10 said:


> Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
> I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.


 
They are GORGEOUS on you!!!!!!   Really precious!


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
> I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.



Congratulations!  They look lovely on you!  Enjoy them in good health always!  I have some sweet earrings that I was saving for my daughter  (she is only 2 and does not even have pierced ears, yet), maybe you have given me the push I needed to wear them


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with just telling customers the truth.  This whole thing rubbed me the wrong way!



This is one of few things I HATE about VCA.  I agree with you, it has rubbed me the wrong way, just like the double increase of last year.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> That's odd, my SA told me that it was being rested - she has none at all for months, but then why would they put it in a catalogue?  I guess I'll just ask her.



Within the past month, I've been approached by two SA's from two different NM stores offering to special order turquoise items for me.  When I asked how that could be since turquoise was being rested they didn't have an answer that made sense.


----------



## tbbbjb

Is this a good layered look with my 5 motifs?  I cannot seem to load the one with just the onyx and the beaded bracelet.  I will keep trying.  But, please tell me what you think.  Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> Is this a good layered look with my 5 motifs?  I cannot seem to load the one with just the onyx and the beaded bracelet.  I will keep trying.  But, please tell me what you think.  Thanks!



Very cool, I personally like the smaller one better so none of the pieces overwhelm each other but this is a cool way to modernize the vintage line


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is the Onyx and the Tiffany beaded bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> Is this a good layered look with my 5 motifs?  I cannot seem to load the one with just the onyx and the beaded bracelet.  I will keep trying.  But, please tell me what you think.  Thanks!



I love the 2 VCA bracelets with the bead bracelet. A nice balance!


----------



## tbbbjb

skyqueen said:


> I love the 2 VCA bracelets with the bead bracelet. A nice balance!



Thank you.  I wish I could take a more size accurate picture for opinions.  The only thing that I am really worried about is that it is a stretchy bracelet and I bought the very last one, makes me wonder if there was a problem with it.  My local store manager has never seen this style.  I also cannot figure out where the Tiffany and 18k stamp is.


----------



## kim_mac

love the sweet onyx earrings!  so precious!

tbbbjb - i think both ways work!  love black and mop together and the bead bracelet adds more interest.


----------



## Hermesaholic

so VCA is pretending turquoise is scarce so as to justify higher prices?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

They are probably trying to sell some of the turquoise that they stockpiled in France!



> Within the past month, I've been approached by two SA's from two different NM stores offering to special order turquoise items for me. When I asked how that could be since turquoise was being rested they didn't have an answer that made sense.


----------



## VD za

beachy10 said:


> Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
> I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.



The earring is gorgeous. I love the sweet collection. They good for everyday 

can I see more picture of the earring? Is your earring (carnelian color) more like deep red or lighter side?


----------



## VD za

tbbbjb said:


> Is this a good layered look with my 5 motifs?  I cannot seem to load the one with just the onyx and the beaded bracelet.  I will keep trying.  But, please tell me what you think.  Thanks!



I love both color with the beaded bracelet in the middle...


----------



## beachy10

I am sad.... so my SA told me that the Frivole Pave earrings can be customized...made into posts only but they charge $1500 extra! I mean for real?? Even if I order them special order they charge more. Lame, I would never pay that.


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I am sad.... so my SA told me that the Frivole Pave earrings can be customized...made into posts only but they charge $1500 extra! I mean for real?? Even if I order them special order they charge more. Lame, I would never pay that.



I was told the same about the yellow gold with diamond from my as at NM. I said no way too!!!! Especially absurd as that represents a 30% increase, for what seems to be a simple modification!  They said they may be able to have some flexibility (ie lower the price!) as i have bought 6 pieces since january, but honestly unless they were modifying for free, i wasn't interested!  After much thought, I opted to get them as is and try  them on the condition I could return with full refund (not Vca credit like at boutique) if they were too saggy, heavy.  I have not had any problems with them with the clips, thankfully!  They are the small size and they are fine, despite my torn lobe!  
Good luck!  The pave are beyond gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

beachy10 said:


> Check out my new sweets earrings. I think they are the perfect size for me since I like to wear diamond studs. They also don't have the clip back which I can't wear.
> I had a $750 NM giftcard buring a hole in my pocket. Apparently these were SO and they lady decided against them. My NM never carries the sweets line so it wa a nice find.



Love your onyx ear studs! I have them in mop and you make me want an onyx pair!! The vintage size were too heavy for me, so the sweet size is perfect!!


----------



## texasbrooke

elleestbelle said:
			
		

> Love your onyx ear studs! I have them in mop and you make me want an onyx pair!! The vintage size were too heavy for me, so the sweet size is perfect!!



Me too! I have the mop and just called my sa today to order me the onyx after seeing yours and obsessing over them the last few days! Lol!


----------



## angelicdust

hi ladies - do any of you have a SA in Paris?  i'm looking to buy a turquoise 5 motif bracelet and would love to find out the price for that one and the onyx (still trying to decide between the two) before buying!

on a semi related note - which do you think would look better?  i currently have a WG and YG love bracelet and am adding a diamond bangle (~3cts) soon.  the last time i tried on turquoise it didn't seem to look too good with the love bracelets...


----------



## lovely64

tbbbjb said:


> Here is the Onyx and the Tiffany beaded bracelet.


 Very pretty


----------



## LVoeletters

angelicdust said:


> hi ladies - do any of you have a SA in Paris?  i'm looking to buy a turquoise 5 motif bracelet and would love to find out the price for that one and the onyx (still trying to decide between the two) before buying!
> 
> on a semi related note - which do you think would look better?  i currently have a WG and YG love bracelet and am adding a diamond bangle (~3cts) soon.  the last time i tried on turquoise it didn't seem to look too good with the love bracelets...



I personally love the yg turquoise with a gold love bangle


----------



## beachy10

elleestbelle said:


> Love your onyx ear studs! I have them in mop and you make me want an onyx pair!! The vintage size were too heavy for me, so the sweet size is perfect!!


 
Thanks! I know what you mean about the weight. I love that these are small and lightweight. They are great for everyday. Now I want the mop butterfly earrings.


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> Me too! I have the mop and just called my sa today to order me the onyx after seeing yours and obsessing over them the last few days! Lol!


 
Thanks! I know they are a great size. I don't know why I didn't consider them before. I don't think you can go wrong with the onyx and mop. They go with everything!


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> I was told the same about the yellow gold with diamond from my as at NM. I said no way too!!!! Especially absurd as that represents a 30% increase, for what seems to be a simple modification! They said they may be able to have some flexibility (ie lower the price!) as i have bought 6 pieces since january, but honestly unless they were modifying for free, i wasn't interested! After much thought, I opted to get them as is and try them on the condition I could return with full refund (not Vca credit like at boutique) if they were too saggy, heavy. I have not had any problems with them with the clips, thankfully! They are the small size and they are fine, despite my torn lobe!
> Good luck! The pave are beyond gorgeous!!!!!


 
Yeah, seems ridiculous especially when you think they will be using less gold.


----------



## elie

angelicdust said:


> hi ladies - do any of you have a SA in Paris?  i'm looking to buy a turquoise 5 motif bracelet and would love to find out the price for that one and the onyx (still trying to decide between the two) before buying!
> 
> on a semi related note - which do you think would look better?  i currently have a WG and YG love bracelet and am adding a diamond bangle (~3cts) soon.  the last time i tried on turquoise it didn't seem to look too good with the love bracelets...



I like Michel from the Place Vendome store.
Bon chance!


----------



## LVoeletters

percentage wise how much do you save by buying from france?


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> percentage wise how much do you save by buying from france?



If you are talking about VAT, I believe it is 12% and it takes FOREVER to get it back.  Last time it was 3 months.  However, VCA does make it easy on you by filling out all the paperwork, all you have to do is sign it, get it stamped at the airport, and mail it (it is postage paid and the box to mail it is usually right were you get it stamped).


----------



## elleestbelle

beachy10 said:


> Thanks! I know what you mean about the weight. I love that these are small and lightweight. They are great for everyday. Now I want the mop butterfly earrings.



I haven't seent the butterfly earrings in person before if you get those. You will have to post pix! I wear my mop sweets almost every day and i don't even notice that i'm wearing anything in my ears


----------



## CATEYES

Sorry to interrupt this thread everyone.

Texasgirlygirl,

I tried to send this to you in a PM but doesn't allow attachements that aren't links so.....I got a new laptop and finally figured out how to post pics-LMAO!!  You had asked to see my Tiffany's charm bracelet a while ago so here you go..... (although love my Tiffany's, I wish I had your VCA collection but I'm working on the DH slowly ha ha!)


----------



## LVoeletters

How many people bought the sweets butterfly  but after having them for a while they either continue regularly using those pieces or find that they don't wear it as much and wish they put it toward a bigger piece?


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> How many people bought the sweets butterfly  but after having them for a while they either continue regularly using those pieces or find that they don't wear it as much and wish they put it toward a bigger piece?



I bought the little one for my daughter and the lucky size for myself.  Unless you are a child it is definitely not a stand alone piece.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> percentage wise how much do you save by buying from france?


 
As tbbbjb said, VAT is 12% in France (20% in England).  Does it take ages to get it back???  In my experience, no.  If you ask to cash back on your credit card, it would take one month.  You can take it back in cash when you leave France at the airport.  But, you have to take in to consideration exchange rates and custom duties/consumption tax when you arrive at your home airport.


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> How many people bought the sweets butterfly  but after having them for a while they either continue regularly using those pieces or find that they don't wear it as much and wish they put it toward a bigger piece?





tbbbjb said:


> I bought the little one for my daughter and the lucky size for myself.  Unless you are a child it is definitely not a stand alone piece.



tbbbjb: would you mind posting a pic of them stacked or side-by-side? I'm curious about the size difference.  


LVoeletters: I love love love my sweet butterfly, but I do wear it either stacked with another sweet or layered with another bracelet. I don't think I've ever worn it alone, but I bought it with the intention to layer with the rg sweet carnelian heart. I've only had it for about a year, but no regrets yet.


----------



## ashton

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> How many people bought the sweets butterfly  but after having them for a while they either continue regularly using those pieces or find that they don't wear it as much and wish they put it toward a bigger piece?



I have the butterfly earrings and I wear them very often. But I had VCA file down the posts (thinner) as they were hurting my ears. But now they are perfect.


----------



## Suzie

Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that my WG Frivole necklace arrived today and I love it! I so wish that they still made this combination as I would love either earrings or a bracelet.
I don't understand how they make YG and PG and Pave diamonds with white gold but no longer WG, you sometimes wonder what are they thinking.
By the way Betteridge were amazing and the necklace came with a new VCA green pouch and white box, I could not have been happier with their communication and customer service. I was not charged any postage and it was posted FedEx.


----------



## Candice0985

^ that's great! Have to love when a store does a great job with customer service 

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that my WG Frivole necklace arrived today and I love it! I so wish that they still made this combination as I would love either earrings or a bracelet.
> I don't understand how they make YG and PG and Pave diamonds with white gold but no longer WG, you sometimes wonder what are they thinking.
> By the way Betteridge were amazing and the necklace came with a new VCA green pouch and white box, I could not have been happier with their communication and customer service. I was not charged any postage and it was posted FedEx.



Oh Yeah!  I am so happy for you!  No postage to Australia is definitely a nice bonus.  Enjoy it I am so glad the wg Vintage Alhambra necklace found it's home with you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that my WG Frivole necklace arrived today and I love it! I so wish that they still made this combination as I would love either earrings or a bracelet.
> I don't understand how they make YG and PG and Pave diamonds with white gold but no longer WG, you sometimes wonder what are they thinking.
> By the way Betteridge were amazing and the necklace came with a new VCA green pouch and white box, I could not have been happier with their communication and customer service. I was not charged any postage and it was posted FedEx.



Do Pink gold and WG perlee bracelets and earrings with the necklace! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

Thanks ladies and I don't know why but I wasn't charged duty. It is night time here so pics will have to wait.
Good suggestions lvoe letters, but you could say my credit card is in the negative so anything else will have to wait a while. 
I did see the WG perlee pave ring in Paris and it looked gorgeous and would surely match.


----------



## Suzie

I might add that as I am an older gal my extender added to the necklace suits more as I have a bit of a turkey neck so a bit longer is more flattering.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> tbbbjb: would you mind posting a pic of them stacked or side-by-side? I'm curious about the size difference.
> 
> 
> LVoeletters: I love love love my sweet butterfly, but I do wear it either stacked with another sweet or layered with another bracelet. I don't think I've ever worn it alone, but I bought it with the intention to layer with the rg sweet carnelian heart. I've only had it for about a year, but no regrets yet.



Here you are:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

WOW! 
So fun and pretty!
I love how you have that classic tiffany blue enamel mixed in with the silver....




CATEYES said:


> Sorry to interrupt this thread everyone.
> 
> Texasgirlygirl,
> 
> I tried to send this to you in a PM but doesn't allow attachements that aren't links so.....I got a new laptop and finally figured out how to post pics-LMAO!! You had asked to see my Tiffany's charm bracelet a while ago so here you go..... (although love my Tiffany's, I wish I had your VCA collection but I'm working on the DH slowly ha ha!)
> 
> View attachment 1791767


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is just about the sweetest thing (no pun intended) I have seen in a long time!
Makes me wish that I had purchased my daughter the sweet instead of the single vintage motif...(that she has NO INTEREST in whatsoever...)




tbbbjb said:


> Here you are:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great news!!!!
I will agree that Betteridge has excellent service...and they are very consistent with this great service. GREAT shop.
Please post photos when you can.


Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that my WG Frivole necklace arrived today and I love it! I so wish that they still made this combination as I would love either earrings or a bracelet.
> I don't understand how they make YG and PG and Pave diamonds with white gold but no longer WG, you sometimes wonder what are they thinking.
> By the way Betteridge were amazing and the necklace came with a new VCA green pouch and white box, I could not have been happier with their communication and customer service. I was not charged any postage and it was posted FedEx.


----------



## dolphingirl

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you know that my WG Frivole necklace arrived today and I love it! I so wish that they still made this combination as I would love either earrings or a bracelet.
> I don't understand how they make YG and PG and Pave diamonds with white gold but no longer WG, you sometimes wonder what are they thinking.
> By the way Betteridge were amazing and the necklace came with a new VCA green pouch and white box, I could not have been happier with their communication and customer service. I was not charged any postage and it was posted FedEx.



Happy for you.  Now waiting patiently for your pictures.


----------



## TankerToad

*May I share my new treasure?*
*(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*


----------



## jeweladdict

Stunning!!! It looks so elegant on you! Is it two 10's?


----------



## veroliz

TankerToad said:
			
		

> May I share my new treasure?
> (Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)



Wow that is GORGEOUS!! 
Is that MOP or chalcedony? Can't tell from the pics... It's stunning!!


----------



## jeweladdict

jeweladdict said:


> Stunning!!! It looks so elegant on you! Is it two 10's?


I have just sent my wg mop 10 to be lengthened by one inch. Cannot wait to get it back!
Do any of you ladies have any onyx and yellow gold Vintage Alhambra pieces? wanting to get the single motif and ear studs for my next purchase. Just wondered what anyone thought about the onyx yg combo.


----------



## thimp

TankerToad said:
			
		

> May I share my new treasure?
> (Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)



So pretty!! And goes perfectly with your B!


----------



## G&Smommy

TankerToad said:


> *May I share my new treasure?*
> *(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  Looking at the first pic, I am afraid that your lovely B is about to fall off the balcony!


----------



## einseine

TankerToad said:


> *May I share my new treasure?*
> *(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*


 
What a beautiful piece!!!  You look perfect!!!  Congrats!
Now I begin to wonder my third alhambra piece should be YG carnelian? 
OR WG piece....


----------



## LVoeletters

jeweladdict said:


> I have just sent my wg mop 10 to be lengthened by one inch. Cannot wait to get it back!
> Do any of you ladies have any onyx and yellow gold Vintage Alhambra pieces? wanting to get the single motif and ear studs for my next purchase. Just wondered what anyone thought about the onyx yg combo.



Yes it is popular, if you do a search for it in this thread and the VCA collection thread you will see pics.


----------



## TankerToad

jeweladdict said:


> Stunning!!! It looks so elegant on you! Is it two 10's?


One 20 motif~WG MOP


----------



## TankerToad

veroliz said:


> Wow that is GORGEOUS!!
> Is that MOP or chalcedony? Can't tell from the pics... It's stunning!!


MOP ~ It is very luminous. Seems to glow really..maybe you can see better here.


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie, congrats and i know how perfectly you will rock this!  Fab present to celebrate a milestone and hope you had an exquisite holiday in europe!


----------



## wantitneedit

TT - looks amazing and surely will tempt others.  Congrats!


----------



## Junkenpo

TankerToad said:


> *May I share my new treasure?*
> *(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*



Love!  It's all glowy and luminous.  Your white B is gorgeous, too!


----------



## sbelle

TankerToad said:


> MOP ~ It is very luminous. Seems to glow really..maybe you can see better here.



This is one of my favorites!  I think the wg white mop is so clean and crisp looking.  Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> *May I share my new treasure?*
> *(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*


 
Your necklace is stunning TT.


----------



## Suzie

Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Suzie, congrats and i know how perfectly you will rock this! Fab present to celebrate a milestone and hope you had an exquisite holiday in europe!


 Thank you, we had a fabulous time, I bought some nice clothes, shoes etc and now back to reality!


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.



Oh Suzie, it is LOVELY on!  Congratulations!!  It really suits you and it sits just right.  May you wear it in health and happiness always!


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Oh Suzie, it is LOVELY on! Congratulations!! It really suits you. May you wear it in health and happiness always!


 
Thank you so much, I think that I will get a lot of wear out of this piece as it is not so hard to match up as the turquoise is.


----------



## Suzie

I tried to make the pic a bit larger but it would not attach.


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.



Beautiful!!! It looks perfect against your skin!


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> Thank you so much, I think that I will get a lot of wear out of this piece as it is not so hard to match up as the turquoise is.



It is definitely a great basic that will go with anything.  Truly meant to be!  And no customs on top of that is just the cherry on top


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> It is definitely a great basic that will go with anything. Truly meant to be! And no customs on top of that is just the cherry on top


I know it was very strange, when I tracked my parcel, it said held up in customs due to insufficient description so I phoned fedex and they said that they wanted a copy of the receipt, so I emailed Betteridge and they scanned and emailed back to me and I sent it to the Fedex guy. I wonder because it said it was an Estate piece, maybe they only charge on new items?


----------



## jeweladdict

LVoeletters said:


> Yes it is popular, if you do a search for it in this thread and the VCA collection thread you will see pics.


Yes, thanks! I just took a look at a piece that had a 4inch extension and it looked pretty amazing around the neck!
I only went with 1inch so I hope that will give it just enough length to make it feel more comfortable on my neck.

I have to say it is great to be able to share my addiction with like minded Van Cleef addicts!!

Thank you ladies.


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.


 
Congrats! It looks great on you! I want to see it in person!!!


----------



## JNP

To those who own carnelian and turquoise necklaces - how do you clean these necklaces/motifs?  I was told that you should only ever wipe the carnelian with a cloth but I never feel like that is enough?  Thoughts?  Thx!


----------



## Suzie

I took some photos of the window displays in Paris.


----------



## Suzie

.


----------



## Suzie

Here are some more.


----------



## Suzie

And some more


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.


 
Congrats!  It looks great on you!  I wish they still made this.


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats! It looks great on you! I wish they still made this.


 
Thanks you G&Smommy, I wish they still made them also, as I would love the earrings and bracelet.


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Thanks you G&Smommy, I wish they still made them also, as I would love the earrings and bracelet.


 
I would love a bracelet too!  The only option even close is the pave version which is insanely gorgeous, but very $$$$.


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> I would love a bracelet too! The only option even close is the pave version which is insanely gorgeous, but very $$$$.


I agree, the pave is stunning but way out of my price range. If they can make pave with WG, why not just plain WG?


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> Thanks you G&Smommy, I wish they still made them also, as I would love the earrings and bracelet.



I can't wait to see it on you Suzie! Congrats!!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> WOW!
> So fun and pretty!
> I love how you have that classic tiffany blue enamel mixed in with the silver....


 
Thank you!


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> I agree, the pave is stunning but way out of my price range. If they can make pave with WG, why not just plain WG?



I know - I'd LOVE the perlee bangle in yellow gold too but they skipped over YG!! I don't get it!


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.



Suzie it's so pretty! I've never seen this piece before in WG! Sorry I'm behind here in the thread... did you special order this? I LOVE the length!! It looks very elegant on you!


----------



## surfergirljen

TankerToad said:


> *May I share my new treasure?*
> *(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*



YAY I have this one too and LOVE it! Congrats you're going to get SO much wear out of this!!! I love it on you... enjoy!!!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> Suzie it's so pretty! I've never seen this piece before in WG! Sorry I'm behind here in the thread... did you special order this? I LOVE the length!! It looks very elegant on you!


 
No, I purchased from Betteridge, apparently they made this combination in the 80's, 90's. I had an extender made from a local jeweler and it is almost 6 inches long and the extender sits at the back of my neck and is covered by my hair.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie-thanks for sharing your pics from your dream trip!!


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.



Absolutely lovely!  Congratulations!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Suzie-thanks for sharing your pics from your dream trip!!


My pleasure Cateyes.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Absolutely lovely!  Congratulations!


Thank you do much sbelle.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.


Wow stunning Suzie !!   big congrats . I am so pleased for you as I know how much you love white gold.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Wow stunning Suzie !!   big congrats . I am so pleased for you as I know how much you love white gold.


Thank you sweetie.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Suzie said:


> I took some photos of the window displays in Paris.



Great pictures Suzie!!! Thanks so much for posting. Congrats on your necklace, too. It's stunning.


----------



## hermes_fan

jeweladdict said:


> I have just sent my wg mop 10 to be lengthened by one inch. Cannot wait to get it back!
> Do any of you ladies have any onyx and yellow gold Vintage Alhambra pieces? wanting to get the single motif and ear studs for my next purchase. Just wondered what anyone thought about the onyx yg combo.


i bought the complete mop yg suite but i must say that i prefer to onyx and yellow gold as it "pops" better.  I only have the single pendant / earrings ang bracelet but am waiting patiently some day for the 20 motif...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

STUNNING!!!!!!!!
Your white gold vintage alhambra necklace looks gorgeous on you!!!  
Such a treasure........



Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie,
Thank you for sharing the photos from VCA Paris....so much fun to see!



Suzie said:


> I took some photos of the window displays in Paris.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TT,
Your new MOP vintage alhambra 20 motif is the perfect compliment to that gorgeous birkin.  You have such wonderful taste!!  
Your new necklace looks beautiful on you...so fresh!
Are you feeling a slight sense of addiction, yet??  Earrings??




TankerToad said:


> *May I share my new treasure?*
> *(Last picture looks like a spot on my shirt but I promise it is just reflection)*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

With your coloring, the carnelian would be TDF.
I first saw it at the NY boutique and could not stop thinking about it....until I finally caved.




einseine said:


> What a beautiful piece!!! You look perfect!!! Congrats!
> Now I begin to wonder my third alhambra piece should be YG carnelian?
> OR WG piece....


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

When u ladies buy vca do u buy to complete a set?

I have a vintage mop YG pendant and a vintage YG 5 motif bracelet.  I want the small YG frivole earrings and also the sweet clover studs.  But not sure if I should get YG/mop to match my pendant or WG/turquoise from Betterridge.  Does it come in carnelian?


----------



## jeweladdict

hermes_fan said:


> i bought the complete mop yg suite but i must say that i prefer to onyx and yellow gold as it "pops" better.  I only have the single pendant / earrings ang bracelet but am waiting patiently some day for the 20 motif...


I want to get the single onyx pendant and the onyx ear studs. I have the single pendant mop and wg and the ear studs to match....very wearable! I also have the 10 motif wg mop which I love!! The onyx against the yellow gold totally pops, it looks more modern than the mop in my opinion.
I keep telling myself enough after each purchase but the pieces are so gorgeous that I just can't help myself!


----------



## jeweladdict

jeweladdict said:


> I want to get the single onyx pendant and the onyx ear studs. I have the single pendant mop and wg and the ear studs to match....very wearable! I also have the 10 motif wg mop which I love!! The onyx against the yellow gold totally pops, it looks more modern than the mop in my opinion.
> I keep telling myself enough after each purchase but the pieces are so gorgeous that I just can't help myself!


Hi again Hermes_fan. Do you have modelling pics with you wearing the single motif and earrings? I would love to see them.


----------



## Junkenpo

So much gorgeous jewelry happening here. I love it!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> With your coloring, the carnelian would be TDF.
> I first saw it at the NY boutique and could not stop thinking about it....until I finally caved.


 
I will listen to you!
Actually, WG chalcedoney did not look good on me in Monaco. I had a poor memory!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Carnelian...especially when worn long (20 motif) is so regal.  You rarely see it.....
It looks great layered with the all yg and the te.  I would imagine it would be beautiful layered with your pg, too.




einseine said:


> I will listen to you!
> Actually, WG chalcedoney did not look good on me in Monaco. I had a poor memory!


----------



## thimp

Ladies, I just tried on the small flower lace pendant necklace, and I am in love!!! I like it even more than my small cosmos pendant necklace!!!It's so fun, delicate, and pretty!! Unfortunately, the boutique did not have the small flower flower lace earrings for me to try.


----------



## veroliz

TankerToad said:
			
		

> MOP ~ It is very luminous. Seems to glow really..maybe you can see better here.



Thanks for the picture! It is really beautiful and looks perfect on you!


----------



## kim_mac

TT - congrats on your 20 motif and it looks amazing with the birkin!  enjoy!!!

suzie - wow, what a special addition.  i'm sure it will get lots of wear and will finish so many outfits!  congrats on scoring piece!  it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> Ladies, I just tried on the small flower lace pendant necklace, and I am in love!!! I like it even more than my small cosmos pendant necklace!!!It's so fun, delicate, and pretty!! Unfortunately, the boutique did not have the small flower flower lace earrings for me to try.



uh oh, thimp LOL!  it is exactly how you describe - fun, delicate, and pretty!  i tried it on last month and i can tell you that the earrings are that way too.  sigh, so many beautiful things on our VCA wishlists...


----------



## elaina

kim_mac said:


> uh oh, thimp LOL!  it is exactly how you describe - fun, delicate, and pretty!  i tried it on last month and i can tell you that the earrings are that way too.  sigh, so many beautiful things on our VCA wishlists...





thimp said:


> Ladies, I just tried on the small flower lace pendant necklace, and I am in love!!! I like it even more than my small cosmos pendant necklace!!!It's so fun, delicate, and pretty!! Unfortunately, the boutique did not have the small flower flower lace earrings for me to try.



Hi.  I noticed that both of you ladies own the small cosmos pendant.  I was curious to find out how you felt about the Magic Alhambra pave pendant.   Have you seen it in person?  The back of the pendant is stunning IMHO.  I hope you dont mind me asking, what made you both purchase the cosmos over this since they are roughly the same in price and the Magic is a newer design (released late Dec '10)?

I was thinking of treating myself to either pendants but I can't make up my mind..    TIA!


----------



## G&Smommy

elaina said:


> Hi.  I noticed that both of you ladies own the small cosmos pendant.  I was curious to find out how you felt about the Magic Alhambra pave pendant.   Have you seen it in person?  The back of the pendant is stunning IMHO.  I hope you dont mind me asking, what made you both purchase the cosmos over this since they are roughly the same in price and the Magic is a newer design (released late Dec '10)?
> 
> I was thinking of treating myself to either pendants but I can't make up my mind..    TIA!



I have the pave Magic pendant and matching ring and love them!  I get a lot of complimentary on both pieces.  I have posted pics in this thread.  I also love the Cosmos pendant.  It is next on my wish list.  Both are beautiful pieces and you can't go wrong.  I have tried on the small Cosmos and it has a more delicate look than my Magic pendant.  It also seems to float on the neck where the Magic sits flat.  Both have amazing sparkle and are wearabke either casual or dressy.  HTH!


----------



## elaina

G&Smommy said:


> I have the pave Magic pendant and matching ring and love them!  I get a lot of complimentary on both pieces.  I have posted pics in this thread.  I also love the Cosmos pendant.  It is next on my wish list.  Both are beautiful pieces and you can't go wrong.  I have tried on the small Cosmos and it has a more delicate look than my Magic pendant.  It also seems to float on the neck where the Magic sits flat.  Both have amazing sparkle and are wearabke either casual or dressy.  HTH!



Thank you for replying G&Smommy!  Quick question, does your pendant always stay centered around your neck?  I noticed that it is stationed around the chain unlike the cosmos. Out of curiosity, do you always remove this before going to bed?   I have a tendency to wear my necklaces to bed because I forget.  I asked the SA which design was more popular and she said the Magic pave because it's more casual than the cosmos.  To be honest, the pin of the cosmos scares me.  It poked my skin as the SA tried it on me.  The SA said they can cover the sharp tip of the pin with plastic.

BTW, I love your avatar!  Your girls are so cute and so are the bags they are carrying.


----------



## kim_mac

both pendants are super sparkly but cosmos is my absolute favorite from vca since it's three dimensional and moves around on the chain.  weird but i feel slightly claustrophobic when i put on a stationary pendant.  i need to be sure it's centered and it's much easier when it moves on the chain.  it stays pretty well centered on my neck.  i always remove before going to bed.  the pin has never poked me.  there are 2 pins on the back.  one is covered and the other exposed.  i don't know why vca won't also provide a second cover.  i know another tpf member had vca give her a second cap for the exposed pin since she was concerned about her baby daughter getting poked.  

between magic and cosmos - it's up to your personal preference.  both are lovely.  can you try them on and see what you gravitate towards?


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> uh oh, thimp LOL!  it is exactly how you describe - fun, delicate, and pretty!  i tried it on last month and i can tell you that the earrings are that way too.  sigh, so many beautiful things on our VCA wishlists...


LOL! Yes, big sigh. My SA offered to send me the small flower lace earrings when she receives them, but I'm afraid to try them on!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> both pendants are super sparkly but cosmos is my absolute favorite from vca since it's three dimensional and moves around on the chain.  weird but i feel slightly claustrophobic when i put on a stationary pendant.  i need to be sure it's centered and it's much easier when it moves on the chain.  it stays pretty well centered on my neck.  i always remove before going to bed.  the pin has never poked me.  there are 2 pins on the back. * one is covered and the other exposed.*  i don't know why vca won't also provide a second cover.  i know another tpf member had vca give her a second cap for the exposed pin since she was concerned about her baby daughter getting poked.
> 
> between magic and cosmos - it's up to your personal preference.  both are lovely.  can you try them on and see what you gravitate towards?



elaina -I love the small cosmos pendant for a very simple reason. I just adore anything with a flower motif. 

kim_mac-both pins on my small cosmos pendant are covered. But I have seen versions where one pin is exposed. Very strange indeed. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## G&Smommy

elaina said:


> Thank you for replying G&Smommy!  Quick question, does your pendant always stay centered around your neck?  I noticed that it is stationed around the chain unlike the cosmos. Out of curiosity, do you always remove this before going to bed?   I have a tendency to wear my necklaces to bed because I forget.  I asked the SA which design was more popular and she said the Magic pave because it's more casual than the cosmos.  To be honest, the pin of the cosmos scares me.  It poked my skin as the SA tried it on me.  The SA said they can cover the sharp tip of the pin with plastic.
> 
> BTW, I love your avatar!  Your girls are so cute and so are the bags they are carrying.



The pendant stays centered most of the time.  I do periodically adjust it throughout the day.  I do sleep in it most of the time with no issues.  I really love it!  It is the first VCA piece that caught my attention and it has been a slippery slope from there.  The Cosmos is lovely as well and I think it really just depends on personal preference.  I hope to own both one day!

The pic is of my twins modeling my Chanel bags.  They already love bags, shoes, and jewelry!


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> LOL! Yes, big sigh. My SA offered to send me the small flower lace earrings when she receives them, but I'm afraid to try them on!



that's great that she will send them to you so you can really think about them.  it's so interesting how these pieces can look different from person to person, especially earrings.  i thought the frivole earclips fit your ear best; whereas the cosmos earclips suited me the most.  i tried on the flowerlace earclips after texasgirliegirl sparked my curiosity about this line.  they were gorgeous but didn't sit well on my earlobes.  and after geminigal's modeling pics of the flowerlace pendant, i had to try it on.  for me, i still love the cosmos pendant over the flowerlace.  but if you're wanting to get another collection to rotate with your pieces, flowerlace is such a great option.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> elaina -I love the small cosmos pendant for a very simple reason. I just adore anything with a flower motif.
> 
> kim_mac-both pins on my small cosmos pendant are covered. But I have seen versions where one pin is exposed. Very strange indeed. Here is a pic of mine.



thanks so much for posting this pic.  i asked my SA about getting the small cap for the second pin and he said that i should try wearing it first and then if i still wanted it later, he could inquire.  since it hasn't poked me, i shouldn't care but i think i'm going to insist on getting the smaller cap soon.  thanks again!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thanks so much for posting this pic.  i asked my SA about getting the small cap for the second pin and he said that i should try wearing it first and then if i still wanted it later, he could inquire.  since it hasn't poked me, i shouldn't care but i think i'm going to insist on getting the smaller cap soon.  thanks again!


I think that is an excellent idea. The small cap on the second pin gives it a more finished look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The small flower lace earrings are TDF.
I tried them on and my knees went weak...really.



thimp said:


> Ladies, I just tried on the small flower lace pendant necklace, and I am in love!!! I like it even more than my small cosmos pendant necklace!!!It's so fun, delicate, and pretty!! Unfortunately, the boutique did not have the small flower flower lace earrings for me to try.


----------



## tbbbjb

Does anyone have any modeling shots of the Lotus necklace?  Does it also have a pin in the back?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chaneljewel

TT, beautiful VCA necklace!
Suzie, gorgeous VCA necklace!


----------



## VD za

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.




Suzie, very beautiful on you...love it!


----------



## surfergirljen

tbbbjb said:


> Does anyone have any modeling shots of the Lotus necklace?  Does it also have a pin in the back?  Thanks in advance!



http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/post-your-van-cleef-family-portrait-733857-21.html

Not a modelling shot but someone posted  a picture of theirs! I don't think it has a pin, no... just a pendant and it moves around on a "snake" chain. 

I have the earrings and insanely love this design! However personally... I kind of like their traditional chains more than this one. Then again I have never ever liked snake chains so there you go!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick? 

WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace

or

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/

(rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)

  

ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

surfergirljen said:


> Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick?
> 
> WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/
> 
> (rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)
> 
> 
> 
> ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!!


 

definitely the Alhambra!


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick?
> 
> WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/
> 
> (rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)
> 
> 
> 
> ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!!



The Alhambra! But I guess it also depends on the rest of your collection


----------



## elaina

thimp said:


> elaina -I love the small cosmos pendant for a very simple reason. I just adore anything with a flower motif.
> 
> kim_mac-both pins on my small cosmos pendant are covered. But I have seen versions where one pin is exposed. Very strange indeed. Here is a pic of mine.



Hi thimp.  The ones I saw so far at the VCA boutique have one pin exposed.  Did you request them to cover the second pin?  May I ask where you purchased yours....was it trough Niemans?   The VCA boutique SA said it would probably take months to cover the second pin.  Is the cover on your second pin part of the pendant or is it removable?  TIA!

My husband actually likes the cosmos.   He said it has a nice 3D effect compared to the Magic pave.   But he thought the Magic was worth more than the cosmos.  I'm kind of leaning towards the cosmos now that I seen the back of your pendant...

Do you have a modelling pic of the small flowerlace on you?  I would love to see how it looks.


----------



## kim_mac

surfergirljen said:


> Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick?
> 
> WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/
> 
> (rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)
> 
> 
> 
> ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!!




ooooh, can't wait to see the frivole earrings on you!  tough decision on the necklace because how can you say no to rose gold and diamonds.  i've never seen this necklace in person or in modeling shots online so it's hard to say but i'm not won over by the design...yet.  i have seen the turquoise alhambra and it's so nice but IMO hard to pay so much for turquoise and not diamonds.  but i know you have the bracelet so that would be nice to have the 10 and 15 motif options...

any modeling pics to help in the decision???


----------



## kim_mac

elaina said:


> Hi thimp.  The ones I saw so far at the VCA boutique have one pin exposed.  Did you request them to cover the second pin?  May I ask where you purchased yours....was it trough Niemans?   The VCA boutique SA said it would probably take months to cover the second pin.  Is the cover on your second pin part of the pendant or is it removable?  TIA!
> 
> My husband actually likes the cosmos.   He said it has a nice 3D effect compared to the Magic pave.   But he thought the Magic was worth more than the cosmos.  I'm kind of leaning towards the cosmos now that I seen the back of your pendant...
> 
> Do you have a modelling pic of the small flowerlace on you?  I would love to see how it looks.



found a picture online of a model with the flowerlace pendant and earrings.  a bit hard to see but you can get an idea

http://www.washingtonlife.com/2008/05/01/suited-for-power/


----------



## marialc121

elaina said:


> Hi thimp.  The ones I saw so far at the VCA boutique have one pin exposed.  Did you request them to cover the second pin?  May I ask where you purchased yours....was it trough Niemans?   The VCA boutique SA said it would probably take months to cover the second pin.  Is the cover on your second pin part of the pendant or is it removable?  TIA!
> 
> My husband actually likes the cosmos.   He said it has a nice 3D effect compared to the Magic pave.   But he thought the Magic was worth more than the cosmos.  I'm kind of leaning towards the cosmos now that I seen the back of your pendant...
> 
> Do you have a modelling pic of the small flowerlace on you?  I would love to see how it looks.



I hope you guys don't mind me chiming in.   I was also in the same situation as you...deciding between the Magic and the Cosmos.  They are both so beautiful but in different ways.  The Magic is stunning on both front and back.  I was so impressed.  However, I ended up choosing the Cosmos.  I, like thimp, loved flower motifs and it went well with my wedding dress.  

As for the back of my Cosmos it has two covers for the pins as well.  I purchased mine at a VCA boutique last year.  Both covers are not removable.  I hope that helps.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> LOL! Yes, big sigh. My SA offered to send me the small flower lace earrings when she receives them, but I'm afraid to try them on!



The flower lace collections is so beautiful!  Very delicate and fun like you said.  I tried the necklace on last year while shopping for the Cosmos.  I can't wait to see the earrings on you.  Hehe...  I'm sure they will look fabulous!


----------



## einseine

I have found these pics, Perlee pendant limited version for Japan.  I prefer 3 rows or flower motif versions.


----------



## thimp

elaina said:


> Hi thimp.  The ones I saw so far at the VCA boutique have one pin exposed.  Did you request them to cover the second pin?  May I ask where you purchased yours....was it trough Niemans?   The VCA boutique SA said it would probably take months to cover the second pin.  Is the cover on your second pin part of the pendant or is it removable?  TIA!
> 
> My husband actually likes the cosmos.   He said it has a nice 3D effect compared to the Magic pave.   But he thought the Magic was worth more than the cosmos.  I'm kind of leaning towards the cosmos now that I seen the back of your pendant...
> 
> Do you have a modelling pic of the small flowerlace on you?  I would love to see how it looks.


I purchased my small cosmos pendant at a VCA boutique. I did not have to order for the second covering, it came with it. The second covering is fixed to the pendant. 

No, I'm sorry, I do not have a modeling pic of the small flower lace pendant. But I recall a forum member posting her small flower lace pendant on this thread. HTH.


----------



## elaina

Thank you kim_mac,  marialc121, G&Smommy, and thimp for the extra insight on the cosmos (and flowerlace)!    You are all very helpful!  

Time to visit the SA again and see what they could do and pick a pendant.


----------



## Samia

surfergirljen said:


> Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick?
> 
> WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/
> 
> (rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)
> 
> 
> 
> ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!!



As I recall you have a few Alhambra pieces, I would say go for the Perlee diamond pendant this time.


----------



## j0s1e267

tbbbjb said:


> Does anyone have any modeling shots of the Lotus necklace? Does it also have a pin in the back? Thanks in advance!


 
Here you go  

Two of the Lotus leaves form a pinch clasp to put on/take off the necklace. There is no pin per se.


----------



## j0s1e267

surfergirljen said:


> Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick?
> 
> WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/
> 
> (rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)
> 
> 
> 
> ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!!


 
Which would you wear more?  I will pick the RG with diamonds


----------



## geminigal1

Suzie said:


> Here are a couple of photos although they are not great. Sorry, one is upside down, thought I had turned it. I have added an extender that I had made as I hate the necklace high up on my neck.



Hi Suzie, congrats! The necklace looks so pretty on you!  Enjoy it!


----------



## geminigal1

Hi girls!  Thanks to the great TPF, my VCA family has been growing slowly   Here are a few new members.  Please enjoy! 

The flowerlace ring







Small flowerlace earrings






The flowerlace family


----------



## purseaddictnew

geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls! Thanks to the great TPF, my VCA family has been growing slowly  Here are a few new members. Please enjoy!


oh, Wow! Amazing!
Model pics please!


----------



## geminigal1

The butterfly earrings












The butterfly family






The butterfly ring and flowerlace earrings






The Dentelle watch and some Socrate pieces


----------



## geminigal1

purseaddictnew said:


> oh, Wow! Amazing!
> Model pics please!


Thanks purseaddictnew!


----------



## Junkenpo

*swoons* oh my! Those are beautiful!


----------



## j0s1e267

*geminigal1, WOW!  Your collection is TDF!!  Amazing!!!!*


----------



## geminigal1

Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## geminigal1

Junkenpo said:


> *swoons* oh my! Those are beautiful!



Thanks Junkenpo!!


----------



## geminigal1

j0s1e267 said:


> *geminigal1, WOW!  Your collection is TDF!!  Amazing!!!!*



Thank you sweetie


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!


geminigal1-You have an amazing collection, and your modeling pics are magazine worthy! You wear VCA beautifully!

Of your collection, which would you say are your favorite pieces?


----------



## FleurDLys

Geminigal-  your collection is absolutely tdf!  Love the dvf too . Just curious and off topic but what brand is the black dress that you are wearing?


----------



## elaina

Geminigal -  WOW!  

You have an extensively gorgeous collection!  And your figure looks like that of a supermodel.  You are truly blessed.   *sigh*


----------



## marialc121

*geminigal1*, all your pieces are so beautiful and you look stunning with them as well!


----------



## purseaddictnew

geminigal1 said:
			
		

> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!



Oh my god! I'm speechless!


----------



## dolphingirl

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!




This is a very beautiful collection.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## I'll take two

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!


Stunning collection !!! Love it all . Thanks for posting


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am staggered at your collection* Geminigal* , it is like a VCA boutique collection all in one place!! Thanks for posting the in action pics!!

Congrats to everyone that has posted their goodies, such beautiful eye candy on display, this thread rocks!!


----------



## bagbunny23

Hi Ladies,

First of all, thank you for posting all your VCA beauties... It has been amazing reading this thread and learning about the different VCA pieces. Since you all seem to be so knowledgeable, I would like to get some of your expert opinions. 

I have yet to purchase a VCA piece and would like to in the near future. I recently picked up a Cartier Love Bracelet in RG so I was thinking about a VCA Vintage Alhambra to wear with it. I was thinking of getting the YG and Onyx 5 motifs bracelet. Do you think it would go with the RG love?  Or would you get a WG MOP bracelet? I also have a really small wrist, so would the VCA bracelet need to be resized... if so, would it look different shorter?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Would love to know what you girls think!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The turquoise ten motif!

QUOTE=surfergirljen;22385469]Okay girls - if you were going to treat yourself to a birthday pressie that's a biggie, and they were the same price pretty much, which would you pick? 

WG 10 motif TURQUOISE alhambra necklace

or

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-perlee-pendant/p/5414/

(rose gold with 3 rows of diamonds perlee pendant/chain)

  

ps... will have a reveal later today of my latest... the small frivole earrings in YG!![/QUOTE]


----------



## beachy10

bagbunny23 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> First of all, thank you for posting all your VCA beauties... It has been amazing reading this thread and learning about the different VCA pieces. Since you all seem to be so knowledgeable, I would like to get some of your expert opinions.
> 
> I have yet to purchase a VCA piece and would like to in the near future. I recently picked up a Cartier Love Bracelet in RG so I was thinking about a VCA Vintage Alhambra to wear with it. I was thinking of getting the YG and Onyx 5 motifs bracelet. Do you think it would go with the RG love? Or would you get a WG MOP bracelet? I also have a really small wrist, so would the VCA bracelet need to be resized... if so, would it look different shorter?
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. Would love to know what you girls think!!! Thanks in advance!!!


 
I personally don't like the look for the Love with the VCA bracelet. They sit differently on the wrist. I think the VCA should be on it's own or layered with other VCA bracelets.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Those earrings are killing me!



geminigal1 said:


> Hi girls!  Thanks to the great TPF, my VCA family has been growing slowly   Here are a few new members.  Please enjoy!
> 
> The flowerlace ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small flowerlace earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flowerlace family


----------



## geminigal1

thimp said:


> geminigal1-You have an amazing collection, and your modeling pics are magazine worthy! You wear VCA beautifully!
> 
> Of your collection, which would you say are your favorite pieces?



Hi thimp!  Thank you for the sweet words .  I love all my vca pieces and really don't have a "favorite".  Recently I've been wearing the bird ring and the large socrate ring a lot.  And the flowerlace earrings make a statement.  

I look forward to seeing more of your photos!


----------



## geminigal1

FleurDLys said:


> Geminigal-  your collection is absolutely tdf!  Love the dvf too . Just curious and off topic but what brand is the black dress that you are wearing?



Thank you FleurDLys   The dvf dress is a lot fun! I have them in three colors 

The black dress you are referring to is a Prada, maybe from 2011.  It's actually a long top, not a dress.  And it's navy


----------



## geminigal1

elaina said:


> Geminigal -  WOW!
> 
> You have an extensively gorgeous collection!  And your figure looks like that of a supermodel.  You are truly blessed.   *sigh*



Thank you Elaina! You are too kind 



marialc121 said:


> *geminigal1*, all your pieces are so beautiful and you look stunning with them as well!



Hi marialc!  Thank you


----------



## geminigal1

purseaddictnew said:


> Oh my god! I'm speechless!



Thank you! 



dolphingirl said:


> This is a very beautiful collection. Thank you for sharing.



Thanks dolphingirl :kiss:



Sammyjoe said:


> I am staggered at your collection Geminigal , it is like a VCA boutique collection all in one place!! Thanks for posting the in action pics!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone that has posted their goodies, such beautiful eye candy on display, this thread rocks!!



Thank you for your sweet words Sammyjoe.


----------



## geminigal1

I'll take two said:


> Stunning collection !!! Love it all . Thanks for posting



Hi I'll take two!  Thank you!  When do we get to see more of your beautiful collections?  I can't wait! 

btw, I wonder which Lucea earrings you picked at the end


----------



## geminigal1

texasgirliegirl said:


> Those earrings are killing me!



Thanks texasgirliegirl .  The flowerlace earrings are my favorite earrings these days.


----------



## kim_mac

geminigal - absolutely beautiful!  i love all the combinations.  you wear all your pieces so well.


----------



## tbbbjb

I am rendered completely speechless.  You have a mini store.  WOW!  Thanks for sharing!  I also love how you mix and match the different collections.  You are so lucky to have endless choices.


geminigal1 said:


> The butterfly earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The butterfly family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The butterfly ring and flowerlace earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dentelle watch and some Socrate pieces


----------



## LVoeletters

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!



I dub thee queen of VCA! I aspire to be like you! And you have a gorgeous figure to pair with these beautiful pieces! How did you start collecting VCA? What are your favorite pieces?


----------



## Suzie

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!



Your collection is truly amazing and you wear each piece so beautifully.


----------



## VD za

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!






Love all your collection.....stunning!


----------



## veroliz

geminigal1 said:
			
		

> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!! I am drooling over your collection! And VCA should hire you as their model!!


----------



## CATEYES

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!


Wow!!  You look like a model.  VCA should hire you for their advertisements!!  Love your entire large collection The watches I rarely see and you have several.  My favorite is the flower lace earrings and the Alhambra turquoise necklace!!!!  Such a blessed girl!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surfergirljen

Gemingal1 - OMG what a collection!!! Those are big-hitter pieces too!! How do you choose which to wear each day when they are all so pretty!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> The turquoise ten motif!
> 
> Thanks for weighing in TGG! I picked up my Frivoles today!! Have to post them tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm leaning turquoise. I've always been slightly obsessed with it and I have the bracelet as well of course... Do you have any modelling pics of your turquoise?


----------



## Samia

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!



Amazing collection, I almost fainted  and great job with the pics too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Another tpf friend helped me post photos a while back because I am totally inept.
Looking forward to your reveal!!!


surfergirljen said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The turquoise ten motif!
> 
> Thanks for weighing in TGG! I picked up my Frivoles today!! Have to post them tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm leaning turquoise. I've always been slightly obsessed with it and I have the bracelet as well of course... Do you have any modelling pics of your turquoise?
Click to expand...


----------



## Suevushka

I hope I'm not doing the wrong thing here, but there's a pair of vintage VCA earrings on Ebay.  The bid just now was $870.00 (!!!)  I can't bid now, but if anyone wants to check them out, search "18k orange coral." I don't believe the seller has any idea of what they are.


----------



## G&Smommy

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!


 

Gorgeous pieces!  Thank you for posting your photos!  Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Candice0985

Suevushka said:


> I hope I'm not doing the wrong thing here, but there's a pair of vintage VCA earrings on Ebay.  The bid just now was $870.00 (!!!)  I can't bid now, but if anyone wants to check them out, search "18k orange coral." I don't believe the seller has any idea of what they are.



can you link them? I searched ebay and didn't see them!


----------



## Suevushka

Candice0985 said:


> can you link them? I searched ebay and didn't see them!


  Here they are: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221074473571?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_930  I am NOT a VCA expert, so I'm not sure if they're authentic, but they seemd like they might be.


----------



## Candice0985

Suevushka said:


> Here they are: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221074473571?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_930  I am NOT a VCA expert, so I'm not sure if they're authentic, but they seemd like they might be.


darn, I don't wear hoops but thanks for posting! whoever buys these will get an amazing deal!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does VCA only do store credit if you need to return something?


----------



## j0s1e267

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Does VCA only do store credit if you need to return something?



Yes only store credit.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

If anyone is interested in where they can buy a pair of yellow gold Frivole (large 3 diamond ones) for the old price of $5,300, PM me and I'll give you the info you need.

Mods, this is not a solicitation to sell.  But, if you find it violates any rules, please feel free to delete.


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> If anyone is interested in where they can buy a pair of yellow gold Frivole (large 3 diamond ones) for the old price of $5,300, PM me and I'll give you the info you need.
> 
> Mods, this is not a solicitation to sell. But, if you find it violates any rules, please feel free to delete.


 PMED you!


----------



## tbbbjb

Suevushka said:


> Here they are: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221074473571?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_930  I am NOT a VCA expert, so I'm not sure if they're authentic, but they seemd like they might be.



Nice find!


----------



## thimp

Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty!


----------



## CATEYES

thimp said:


> Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty!


OMG!!!  Just lovely-congrats!!


----------



## geminigal1

thimp said:


> Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty!



Hi thimp, the earrings look beautiful on you!


----------



## Junkenpo

flowerlace earrings are so cute!

And those coral earrings are interesting, i like the color, but not the style, reminds me of a segmented earthworm. lol


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> flowerlace earrings are so cute!
> 
> And those coral earrings are interesting, i like the color, but not the style, reminds me of a segmented earthworm. lol


LOL!!  Ew! They do look like that!


----------



## kim_mac

omg thimp, they are stunning.  i hope you're keeping them!  so so beautiful on you!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty!



Stunning!  They look fabulous on you like all the other VCA pieces that you own.  I hope you are keeping them as well!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful, Thimp.
I hope you are going to keep these.....


QUOTE=thimp;22406732]Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty![/QUOTE]


----------



## LVoeletters

They look stunning on you!


----------



## dolphingirl

The flower lace collection is very beautiful. They look gorgeous on you, not small at all.  Hope you are keeping them.


----------



## I'll take two

geminigal1 said:
			
		

> Hi I'll take two!  Thank you!  When do we get to see more of your beautiful collections?  I can't wait!
> 
> btw, I wonder which Lucea earrings you picked at the end



My collection is no where near as comprehensive as your beautiful collection although I am expecting a few special order pieces anytime now as it has already been longer than quoted.
In the end  I went for these Bulgari earrings 
Sorry for the huge image ,I didn't know how to reduce it LOL


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty!


Stunning Thimp !!


----------



## thimp

CATEYES said:
			
		

> OMG!!!  Just lovely-congrats!!



Thank you, CATEYES! I am still debating on them...


----------



## thimp

geminigal1 said:
			
		

> Hi thimp, the earrings look beautiful on you!



Thank you, geminigal! I really love how center they sit on the ears! And the openness of the design makes the earrings seem less overwhelming.


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:
			
		

> omg thimp, they are stunning.  i hope you're keeping them!  so so beautiful on you!



Thank you, kim_mac! I'm still debating on them since it is such a big purchase for me. After trying on the small lotus with a friend, we decided it was not the best fit for me. The small flower lace earrings seem more centered on my ears. Now, I'm torn between the small cosmos and the small flower lace. Lol


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:
			
		

> Stunning!  They look fabulous on you like all the other VCA pieces that you own.  I hope you are keeping them as well!



Thank you, marialc! They are beautiful, but I'm torn between the flower lace and cosmos.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Beautiful, Thimp.
> I hope you are going to keep these.....
> 
> QUOTE=thimp;22406732]Today, my SA shipped to me the small flower lace earrings to try. Thought I'd share the photos for anyone who is considering the earrings. The craftsmanship on the flower lace collection is so pretty!


[/QUOTE]

Thank you, texasgirliegirl! Now I know why you love them do much! So feminine and elegant!


----------



## thimp

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> They look stunning on you!



Thank you, LVoveletters!


----------



## thimp

dolphingirl said:
			
		

> The flower lace collection is very beautiful. They look gorgeous on you, not small at all.  Hope you are keeping them.



Thank you, dolphingirl! I'm falling in love with this collection. Such a delicate and feminine design.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Stunning Thimp !!



Thank you, I'll take two! I remember you were debating on the flower lace pendant. After trying it on, I think I love it more than my small cosmos pendant! Lol


----------



## chaneljewel

Ahhhh, flower lace earrings are gorgeous, thimp!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I find the flower lace earrings very striking.  They have a lot of impact and I would never wear a necklace with them.... Just a bracelet, perhaps.

To me, they look elegant, yet playful...but in a good way.  Before I tried then on I thought they were too "loopy" but they really do sit nicely on the ears... 
Elegant and not at all matronly.

Thank you, texasgirliegirl! Now I know why you love them do much! So feminine and elegant![/QUOTE]


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I find the flower lace earrings very striking.  They have a lot of impact and I would never wear a necklace with them.... Just a bracelet, perhaps.
> 
> To me, they look elegant, yet playful...but in a good way.  Before I tried then on I thought they were too "loopy" but they really do sit nicely on the ears...
> Elegant and not at all matronly.



I completely agree, elegant and not matronly, but timeless. Do you think they are too much for daytime wear? I would hate to buy something this expensive, and have it be limited to night time wear, esp when my lifestyle is casual...


----------



## kim_mac

I'll take two said:


> My collection is no where near as comprehensive as your beautiful collection although I am expecting a few special order pieces anytime now as it has already been longer than quoted.
> In the end  I went for these Bulgari earrings
> Sorry for the huge image ,I didn't know how to reduce it LOL
> 
> View attachment 1799592



congrats i'll take two on the bulgari earrings.  are they in the same collection as the multi pearl pendant/necklace (sorry i don't know the name) that you shared before?  the earrings look great on your ears!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Thank you, marialc! They are beautiful, but I'm torn between the flower lace and cosmos.



That is a tough decision as both look great on you.  I think the flower lace is so feminine and fun.  It would be lovely with casual wear.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> Thank you, kim_mac! I'm still debating on them since it is such a big purchase for me. After trying on the small lotus with a friend, we decided it was not the best fit for me. The small flower lace earrings seem more centered on my ears. Now, I'm torn between the small cosmos and the small flower lace. Lol



thimp they really do look gorgeous on your ears (but then all of them do LOL).  between cosmos and flowerlace, i think the flowerlace sit better on your ears.  but in terms of design, you know my heart is always set on cosmos.  and i'm a matchy matchy gal so i love that you already have the pendant.  i hope you're not having second thoughts about the cosmos pendant because it looks so perfect on you.  maybe there's room in your collection for both flowerlace and cosmos pendant.  i think they look very different and would be fun to rotate them.  

as far as the flowerlace earrings being too dressy - i'm wondering how you feel about wearing the pave frivole with daytime casual.  i think it would be similar.  the frivole are smaller but the flowerlace has that open design that lends itself to more fun/casual vibe.  i think you could wear them but maybe without a necklace.  of course the flowerlace would be drop dead gorgeous with an evening dress as well.  oh my, how awesome would a white silk sheath dress be with those earrings!  LOVE!  i hope you end up keeping them so we can admire some modeling pics of yours!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> thimp they really do look gorgeous on your ears (but then all of them do LOL).  between cosmos and flowerlace, i think the flowerlace sit better on your ears.  but in terms of design, you know my heart is always set on cosmos.  and i'm a matchy matchy gal so i love that you already have the pendant.  i hope you're not having second thoughts about the cosmos pendant because it looks so perfect on you.  maybe there's room in your collection for both flowerlace and cosmos pendant.  i think they look very different and would be fun to rotate them.
> 
> as far as the flowerlace earrings being too dressy - *i'm wondering how you feel about wearing the pave frivole with daytime casual.  i think it would be similar.*  the frivole are smaller but the flowerlace has that open design that lends itself to more fun/casual vibe.  i think you could wear them but maybe without a necklace.  of course the flowerlace would be drop dead gorgeous with an evening dress as well.  oh my, how awesome would a white silk sheath dress be with those earrings!  LOVE!  i hope you end up keeping them so we can admire some modeling pics of yours!


I do wear the pave frivole earrings in the daytime, on a very regular basis. I think it's simple, and perfect for daytime wear. Here is an old photo of me wearing the pave frivole, and a comparison photo of the small flower lace vs. the pave frivole. Quite a difference in size.


----------



## geminigal1

I'll take two said:


> My collection is no where near as comprehensive as your beautiful collection although I am expecting a few special order pieces anytime now as it has already been longer than quoted.
> In the end  I went for these Bulgari earrings
> Sorry for the huge image ,I didn't know how to reduce it LOL
> 
> View attachment 1799592



I'll take two, thank you for posting the photo! They look amazing on you.  So elegant!  Nice choice!  I'm so happy for you


----------



## LVoeletters

I'll take two said:


> My collection is no where near as comprehensive as your beautiful collection although I am expecting a few special order pieces anytime now as it has already been longer than quoted.
> In the end  I went for these Bulgari earrings
> Sorry for the huge image ,I didn't know how to reduce it LOL
> 
> View attachment 1799592



How cool!


----------



## geminigal1

thimp said:


> I do wear the pave frivole earrings in the daytime, on a very regular basis. I think it's simple, and perfect for daytime wear. Here is an old photo of me wearing the pave frivole, and a comparison photo of the small flower lace vs. the pave frivole. Quite a difference in size.



I hope you will keep them thimp.  The flowerlace and frivole are quite different in terms of design. I wore the frivole more when I had short hair.  Now that my hair is growing long I love the flowerlace more.  They are definitely not limited to nightime only.


----------



## LVoeletters

Keep them! Although if it came between the cosmos or this I would say cosmos. But these look just divine on you.


----------



## geminigal1

kim_mac said:


> geminigal - absolutely beautiful!  i love all the combinations.  you wear all your pieces so well.



Thank you kim-mac! I remember you have a wonderful collection of VCA.  I look forward to more photo of yours!!


----------



## geminigal1

tbbbjb said:


> I am rendered completely speechless. You have a mini store. WOW! Thanks for sharing! I also love how you mix and match the different collections. You are so lucky to have endless choices.



Thank you tbbbjb!  One thing I like about VCA is that you can mix and match almost every collection and create different looks.  Makes it so much more fun!


----------



## geminigal1

LVoeletters said:


> I dub thee queen of VCA! I aspire to be like you! And you have a gorgeous figure to pair with these beautiful pieces! How did you start collecting VCA? What are your favorite pieces?



You are so sweet LVoeletters.  Thank you! 

My first VCA item was a 20 motif MOP alhambra necklace from DB.  I completely forgot about it after I got it.  The poor necklace was asleep at the bottom of my jewelry box for almost two years!  One day I accidentally discovered this lonely beauty and started wearing it.  I soon realized how beautiful and versatile it was.  I went back to the boutique the following week to find more things.  And it all started from there... 

My favorite pieces are ... the Feerie watch, the Flowerlace earrings, the Oiseaux de Paradis ring, the butterfly earrings, the Folie De Pres watch... The list goes on...


----------



## geminigal1

Suzie said:


> Your collection is truly amazing and you wear each piece so beautifully.



Thanks Suzie! 



VD za said:


> Love all your collection.....stunning!



Thank you!!! 



veroliz said:


> Wow!! I am drooling over your collection! And VCA should hire you as their model!!



Thank you veroliz! 



CATEYES said:


> Wow!! You look like a model. VCA should hire you for their advertisements!! Love your entire large collection The watches I rarely see and you have several. My favorite is the flower lace earrings and the Alhambra turquoise necklace!!!! Such a blessed girl! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for your sweet words CATEYES! You are too kind. 



surfergirljen said:


> Gemingal1 - OMG what a collection!!! Those are big-hitter pieces too!! How do you choose which to wear each day when they are all so pretty!!!!



Surgergirljen,  thank you!!!



Samia said:


> Amazing collection, I almost fainted  and great job with the pics too!



Thanks Samia! 



G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous pieces! Thank you for posting your photos! Your collection is amazing!



G&Smommy, thank you! Your girls are so adorable!!:buttercup::blossom:


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thimp, I adore the Flowerlace.  I tried them on in Las Vegas last week.  They look fabulous on you!  They definitely get my vote.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Thimp-simply stunning! If you were to wear them in the day it would be The statement piece IMO with a tailored business suit(talk about empowerment!!!) As MC Hammer said,.."can't touch this.." lol!


----------



## beachy10

the small flowerlace are amazing and have a totally different look from the frivole.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thimp,

The frivole earrling look gorgeous on you!!
As far as wearing the flower lace earrings during the day...I believe it depends on what you wear them with.  As long as you wear them by themselves...I do think you can pull it off.
While I like the cosmos necklace, I prefer the flower lace earrings.  I feel they are more youthful looking..a bit fresher, perhaps.  That said, I feel they have enduring appeal...
Keep them!!


thimp said:


> I do wear the pave frivole earrings in the daytime, on a very regular basis. I think it's simple, and perfect for daytime wear. Here is an old photo of me wearing the pave frivole, and a comparison photo of the small flower lace vs. the pave frivole. Quite a difference in size.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I'll take 2 I love your pearl earrings! They look so unique! 
Love the flowerlace on you Thimp, they really look special, not too much but just enough.

Congrats on your vintage WG Suzie! I popped into VCA today and tried on the ring that Beachy has and that Sjunky is getting, it is really lovely. The SA there said she is able to put in a request for the Frivole earrings and 2 flower ring to be made in WG, she has had one made for another client. I thought I would like the opp to do so, but the YG has a certain something also.


----------



## lovely64

geminigal1 said:


> Some modeling photos. blushing: Thanks for letting me share!


 Absolutely beautiful collection! Exquisitly sought out pieces. Each and every item looks wonderful on you! I hope to find the turqoise soon. Suzie said there are plenty in Paris so I might have to take a little trip


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.  

The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.  

I love them!


----------



## j0s1e267

Congratulations *Cavalier Girl*!  The earrings looks amazing on you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, j0s1e267.  I've been wearing them every day since I bought them.


----------



## G&Smommy

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas. I first went to the store in Crystals. The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me. She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me. I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases. Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!


 
Love these!  Congrats!  I also love the Crystals store in Las Vegas!  They have an amazing selection and really friendly staff.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!



I love these too!  They look great on you!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats CG, they look stunning on you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, all!  I think I'm going to love these for years to come.

Next on my list is the lovely Flowerlace earrings.........a long, long time from now.


----------



## sbelle

Has anyone tried on the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earrings?  Did you like them?

They are much on my mind right now.  I tried them on in April and had the SA take a picture.  The quality is poor, but you get the idea....


----------



## kim_mac

beautiful, cg!  i love the vca boutique in palazzo.  everyone is so friendly and helpful.  i'm so glad they had your earrings!  i think the yg frivole look especially nice against blonde hair.

sbelle - those look really lovely on you.  still on your mind since april is a good sign!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, I like all earrings in the Super Vintage line.  Love the impact they make.  Those look gorgeous on you!

Kim, I loved the Palazzo VCA, too.  Much less stuffy than the Crystals store, I thought.

If anyone is interested, the Palazzo VCA has the discontinued Byzantine bracelet in yellow gold.  I think it's around $4700.  They showed it with a stunning MOP and diamond charm that was somewhere around 7k.  I was sorely tempted by both.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!



The yellow gold frivole earrings look absolutely perfect on you! And so gorgeous with your blonde hair!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried on the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earrings?  Did you like them?
> 
> They are much on my mind right now.  I tried them on in April and had the SA take a picture.  The quality is poor, but you get the idea....



The yg pave super vintage  Alhambra earrings look so pretty on you!


----------



## thimp

Thank you everyone for your advice on the small flower lace earrings. After much deliberation, I decided to go with the small flower lace earrings. I think the openness of the design will allow me to wear it during the daytime, whereas the small cosmos may be more of a night time wear. Again, thank you everyone for your kindness and patience. Some of you know how long I have been debating on this purchase...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice on the small flower lace earrings. After much deliberation, I decided to go with the small flower lace earrings. I think the openness of the design will allow me to wear it during the daytime, whereas the small cosmos may be more of a night time wear. Again, thank you everyone for your kindness and patience. Some of you know how long I have been debating on this purchase...



Woohoo!  I think you're going to love them!


----------



## kim_mac

the flowerlace look so pretty on your ears!  also, the cosmos design is much more similar to your frivole already so you are getting a very different look from the flowerlace.  the open design is so unique and fun and pretty.  i'm so happy for you!!!  how are you feeling about the flowerlace pendant?  is it on your horizon?


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Has anyone tried on the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earrings?  Did you like them?
> 
> They are much on my mind right now.  I tried them on in April and had the SA take a picture.  The quality is poor, but you get the idea....


Look lovely & bling bling on you!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> Has anyone tried on the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earrings? Did you like them?
> 
> They are much on my mind right now. I tried them on in April and had the SA take a picture. The quality is poor, but you get the idea....


 
They look great!  Of course, I love all VCA pave!


----------



## G&Smommy

I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. Thanks ladies!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> the flowerlace look so pretty on your ears!  also, the cosmos design is much more similar to your frivole already so you are getting a very different look from the flowerlace.  the open design is so unique and fun and pretty.  i'm so happy for you!!!  how are you feeling about the flowerlace pendant?  is it on your horizon?


Thank you, kim_mac! I am ecstatic about my decision! You know I have been searching for the longest time, for the perfect set of VCA earrings, to alternate with my pave frivole earrings. Yes, the flower lace pendant is definitely in the horizon. But it will have to wait for next year.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Woohoo!  I think you're going to love them!


Thank you, Cavalier Girl! I esp. love how the earrings  look when my hair is down. Oddly enough, when my hair is up, I prefer the pave frivole.


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Thank you, kim_mac! I am ecstatic about my decision! You know I have been searching for the longest time, for the perfect set of VCA earrings, to alternate with my pave frivole earrings. Yes, the flower lace pendant is definitely in the horizon. But it will have to wait for next year.


 
Congrats on the new earrings!  The flowerlace is so whimsical and feminine!  You will need to add the pendant at some point too!


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. Thanks ladies!



I love your ring, if you don't mind me asking, how much is if and what is the correct name for it?


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> I love your ring, if you don't mind me asking, how much is if and what is the correct name for it?


 
Thanks!  It is called the Magic Alhambra Pave Single Motif Ring (there is also a BTF version with two pave clovers - one about the size of my ring and a smaller one).  This only comes in WG.  I also have the matching pendant.  The price is $12K USD.  I love it!  My VCA pieces just make me smile every time I look at them!


----------



## Suzie

I just checked on the website and it is called the magic Alhambra Ring, I think this may have to on my wishlist.


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> I just checked on the website and it is called the magic Alhambra Ring, I think this may have to on my wishlist.


 
It would go well with your new necklace!


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  It is called the Magic Alhambra Pave Single Motif Ring (there is also a BTF version with two pave clovers - one about the size of my ring and a smaller one).  This only comes in WG.  I also have the matching pendant.  The price is $12K USD.  I love it!  My VCA pieces just make me smile every time I look at them!



Thank you, wow, I bet the pendant is stunning also. I think the ring would match my WG necklace.


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Thank you, wow, I bet the pendant is stunning also. I think the ring would match my WG necklace.


 
We must be overlapping in our comments! Here is a pic with the pendant.


----------



## Candice0985

G&Smommy said:


> We must be overlapping in our comments! Here is a pic with the pendant.


stunning pieces!


----------



## kim_mac

wow - i never tire of seeing vca pave!  gorgeous G&S mommy.  as far as adding another bracelet, i'm not sure if your two bracelets need anything more.  they look perfect together.  but then again, i'm not a stacking kind of girl.


----------



## G&Smommy

Candice0985 said:


> stunning pieces!



Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. Thanks ladies!



I really love the tiffany beads bracelet with the alhambra. I would get one in rose gold. It would coordinate very nicely. And at the same time it would contrast nicely with a perlee bangle down the road.


----------



## G&Smommy

Candice0985 said:


> stunning pieces!





kim_mac said:


> wow - i never tire of seeing vca pave!  gorgeous G&S mommy.  as far as adding another bracelet, i'm not sure if your two bracelets need anything more.  they look perfect together.  but then again, i'm not a stacking kind of girl.



Thanks!  I love the two together as well but always think about adding another.  I need to get to a boutique and try some things on.   I love your pave pieces as well!  The Cosmos pendant and Frivole pave ring are on my wish list!


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> I really love the tiffany beads bracelet with the alhambra. I would get one in rose gold. It would coordinate very nicely. And at the same time it would contrast nicely with a perlee bangle down the road.



I'll have to take a look.  I'm not familiar with many Tiffany pieces.  Most of my other jewelry is estate.  Thanks!


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> We must be overlapping in our comments! Here is a pic with the pendant.



Yes, we posted at the same time, your pendant and ring look amazing!


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Yes, we posted at the same time, your pendant and ring look amazing!



Thanks!  The Magic pave ligne is what made me fall in love with VCA!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> We must be overlapping in our comments! Here is a pic with the pendant.



Gorgeous!  The Magic pieces look fabulous on you.  I love and hope to get something from that collection someday.


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Gorgeous!  The Magic pieces look fabulous on you.  I love and hope to get something from that collection someday.



Thanks!  I remember when you were debating between the Cosmos and the Magic.  I think the answer is BOTH!  I hope to have the Cosmos one day!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I remember when you were debating between the Cosmos and the Magic.  I think the answer is BOTH!  I hope to have the Cosmos one day!



You got that right!


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!


Lovely congrats !!


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> We must be overlapping in our comments! Here is a pic with the pendant.


So pretty and blingy!! Love your matching set!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yea!!!!!!
The large frivole earrings look amazing on your ears!
Enjoy!!




Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

We are frivole twins.
I wear mine all the time and I hope that you will enjoy yours as much as I have enjoyed mine.



Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The super pave earrings really look beautiful on you!




sbelle said:


> Has anyone tried on the super vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earrings?  Did you like them?
> 
> They are much on my mind right now.  I tried them on in April and had the SA take a picture.  The quality is poor, but you get the idea....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow!!!!
What a lucky girl you are!!
I love those earrings!





thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice on the small flower lace earrings. After much deliberation, I decided to go with the small flower lace earrings. I think the openness of the design will allow me to wear it during the daytime, whereas the small cosmos may be more of a night time wear. Again, thank you everyone for your kindness and patience. Some of you know how long I have been debating on this purchase...


----------



## redjazzy

poporon said:
			
		

> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection. Thank you for sharing my joy.



Beautiful

Can someone share how much this Cost n the matching earring?


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!
> What a lucky girl you are!!
> I love those earrings!



Thank you! DH said it is my bday and Christmas present. No H for me til next year. I hope my H SA will not call me with something special. Lol


----------



## Samia

G&Smommy said:


> I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. Thanks ladies!



I think the Chalcedony would be a great addition and I love the WG Perlee Bangle too
I have a question for you, does your TB scratch your VCA?


----------



## Tall1Grl

thimp said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice on the small flower lace earrings. After much deliberation, I decided to go with the small flower lace earrings. I think the openness of the design will allow me to wear it during the daytime, whereas the small cosmos may be more of a night time wear. Again, thank you everyone for your kindness and patience. Some of you know how long I have been debating on this purchase...


 
Awesome!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> The super pave earrings really look beautiful on you!



these are the vintage pave i believe.  there is no super that i am aware of in pave.  unless you are referring to the magic?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yea!!!!!!
> The large frivole earrings look amazing on your ears!
> Enjoy!!



So Cavalier Girl got the YG large Frivole!?


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> these are the vintage pave i believe.  there is no super that i am aware of in pave.  unless you are referring to the magic?



This is from the VCA website








http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2532/Vintage Alhambra large earclips


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> This is from the VCA website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2532/Vintage Alhambra large earclips



ah they now have two size!  the small is tiny i think?


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> sbelle:
> 
> thanks--i am fairly certain that while it says "large" that there is only one size and these arent the same size as the Super in the stone/mother of pearl.  I could be wrong.



You could very well be right.  I only saw them the one time when I was in NYC and the SA called the super when she brought them out to me.  But lol, maybe she just thought they were super looking earrings.  I am going to check them out next week and I'll report back!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> ah they now have two size!  the small is tiny i think?



The ones I tried on did seem bigger than the regular size vintage.  I do have some super onyx so I am familiar with the size.  But again, it was April when I saw them.

The pave on the website that is $13,200 looks like what I have and they are the regular size.  Of course I bought mine a couple of years ago, but factoring in the price increases, the price seems in line.

I will report back what I find out next week!!


----------



## lovely64

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas. I first went to the store in Crystals. The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me. She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me. I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases. Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!


 Pretty!


----------



## lovely64

G&Smommy said:


> I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. Thanks ladies!


 Lovely set


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> You could very well be right.  I only saw them the one time when I was in NYC and the SA called the super when she brought them out to me.  But lol, maybe she just thought they were super looking earrings.  I am going to check them out next week and I'll report back!



i think you are right actually.  i always thought that there was one size of the vintage pave but maybe they are reissuing them or maybe they always had them...........STUNNING anyway you look at it in either size.


----------



## pianoprincess

does anyone know of any jeweler that sells VCA in vienna, austria..? thanks!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Do you ladies think that a sweet motif or regular sized yg vintage Alhambra would look good layered with this pendant? 

Attached is also to see the regular sized motifs of my bracelet next to the pendant. Thanks!


I don't want to overwhelm the bee, I wore jade bead long necklace yesterday and while it looked nice together, the bee was lost.

Otherwise if this wasn't a nice combo I was considering making a DBTY with a center emerald and two diamonds, or instead of an emerald a yellow diamond prob around .20 like the Tiffany one.


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. Thanks ladies!




how about a watch instead???


----------



## kim_mac

loveletters, maybe a sweet pendant might not overwhelm as much as a single motif vintage.


----------



## chaneljewel

So does anyone know if there will be a price increase for vca in the near future?  Or was there one in the spring?


----------



## tbbbjb

There was not one in the US this past Spring.  However, there was a price increase in France this past Spring.  I have not heard anything about a price increase in the near future.  Maybe some of the other ladies can chime in.


----------



## LVoeletters

kim_mac said:


> loveletters, maybe a sweet pendant might not overwhelm as much as a single motif vintage.



thats what I'm wondering. Obviously I would prefer the bigger piece, I like that its a substantial size but I think it'll overwhelm the bee


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Don't you just know it?
Sometimes the h angels can surprise you when you least expect...and when it's the least convenient...ha!




thimp said:


> Thank you! DH said it is my bday and Christmas present. No H for me til next year. I hope my H SA will not call me with something special. Lol


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> So pretty and blingy!! Love your matching set!


 
Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is such a cute little bee that I would not layer it with anything.



LVoeletters said:


> Do you ladies think that a sweet motif or regular sized yg vintage Alhambra would look good layered with this pendant?
> 
> Attached is also to see the regular sized motifs of my bracelet next to the pendant. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I don't want to overwhelm the bee, I wore jade bead long necklace yesterday and while it looked nice together, the bee was lost.
> 
> Otherwise if this wasn't a nice combo I was considering making a DBTY with a center emerald and two diamonds, or instead of an emerald a yellow diamond prob around .20 like the Tiffany one.


----------



## G&Smommy

Samia said:


> I think the Chalcedony would be a great addition and I love the WG Perlee Bangle too
> I have a question for you, does your TB scratch your VCA?


 
Thanks!  I need to try to find these pieces to try on!  The tennis bracelet does not scratch the VCA.  I did, however, wear a bangle with the MOP Alhambra and got a few small scratches (not noticeable unless you look really closely) because the bangle had harder edges and would slide over the MOP.  The tennis bracelet is softer and they do not tend to rub together much.  I would have to be careful that any other layering piece I pick will not rub on the MOP.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Don't you just know it?
> Sometimes the h angels can surprise you when you least expect...and when it's the least convenient...ha!



Did the H angels call upon you?


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> how about a watch instead???


 
Thanks for the inspiration!  This is a beautiful watch, but I don't need a watch and it is probably close to the price of the pave Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, both of which are on my wish list but out of my price range right now!  Some day!


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> Do you ladies think that a sweet motif or regular sized yg vintage Alhambra would look good layered with this pendant?
> 
> Attached is also to see the regular sized motifs of my bracelet next to the pendant. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I don't want to overwhelm the bee, I wore jade bead long necklace yesterday and while it looked nice together, the bee was lost.
> 
> Otherwise if this wasn't a nice combo I was considering making a DBTY with a center emerald and two diamonds, or instead of an emerald a yellow diamond prob around .20 like the Tiffany one.


 
What a pretty pendant!  I think a sweet would be better proportionally.  Are you able to get to a boutique to try both options?


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for the inspiration!  This is a beautiful watch, but I don't need a watch and it is probably close to the price of the pave Alhambra bracelet or the Perlee pave clover bangle, both of which are on my wish list but out of my price range right now!  Some day!




I know.......I personally like the perlee cuff or something thats different to mix it up!


----------



## karenlee

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> I know.......I personally like the perlee cuff or something thats different to mix it up!



Can anyone share isn't worth to invest on the watch"lover bridge"?


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> I know.......I personally like the perlee cuff or something thats different to mix it up!


 
I would love to get the Perlee with the pave clovers.  One day!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

G&Smommy said:


> I would love to get the Perlee with the pave clovers.  One day!



Oh, I would, too!  I looked into it, but I'd have to do a special order.  I can't stand anything to be too tight on my wrist.  I have to be able to slide it off easily.  It's a stunning bracelet.  I don't normally wear diamond jewelry in the daytime, but I'd make an exception for this.


----------



## dk2504

Does anyone experience ear lobe pain from their VCA earrings? I have two pairs of the Vintage Al Hambra studs and they both seem to hurt my ear lobes when I wear them. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## kat99

G&Smommy said:


> I would love to get the Perlee with the pave clovers.  One day!





Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, I would, too!  I looked into it, but I'd have to do a special order.  I can't stand anything to be too tight on my wrist.  I have to be able to slide it off easily.  It's a stunning bracelet.  I don't normally wear diamond jewelry in the daytime, but I'd make an exception for this.



This is one of my favorite bracelets, I think it's a great "buy" (can't believe I'm saying that) from VCA. CG they make a larger size as well that they can bring in for you - do you want to be able to slide it off without opening the latch? That may be hard.


----------



## G&Smommy

kat99 said:


> This is one of my favorite bracelets, I think it's a great "buy" (can't believe I'm saying that) from VCA. CG they make a larger size as well that they can bring in for you - do you want to be able to slide it off without opening the latch? That may be hard.


 
Yours is so gorgeous!  I wish I had purchased it before the last two increases.  I am still kicking myself for being so hooked on bags instead of VCA!  I could seeing wearing it almost every day so I would also consider it a good buy in terms of cost per wear.  I think I need to start resisting the smaller items and just save up for one big item!


----------



## G&Smommy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, I would, too! I looked into it, but I'd have to do a special order. I can't stand anything to be too tight on my wrist. I have to be able to slide it off easily. It's a stunning bracelet. I don't normally wear diamond jewelry in the daytime, but I'd make an exception for this.


 
I think this is completely wearable as an every day piece.  I try it on every time it is available at the VCA boutique.  I love it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

dk2504 said:


> Does anyone experience ear lobe pain from their VCA earrings? I have two pairs of the Vintage Al Hambra studs and they both seem to hurt my ear lobes when I wear them. Does anyone else experience this?



You might try asking them to switch out the posts for longer ones.  They did that for me on the Frivoles.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kat99 said:


> This is one of my favorite bracelets, I think it's a great "buy" (can't believe I'm saying that) from VCA. CG they make a larger size as well that they can bring in for you - do you want to be able to slide it off without opening the latch? That may be hard.



Yes, I know it's silly, but I like to be able to slide bangles on and off.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Not this time......
Last year was a killer, though.


tbbbjb said:


> Did the H angels call upon you?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I had an interesting time looking for these in Las Vegas.  I first went to the store in Crystals.  The salesperson didn't have them, but said she'd do a nationwide search for me.  She called me later and told me there were none to be had in the country, but she'd be happy to order them for me.  I knew where I could find them, so I told her no.
> 
> The next day, I went to the other VCA just to see what they had, and lo and behold, guess what was waiting for me in one of the cases.  Yep, the earrings I was looking for.
> 
> I love them!



I haven't been to this thread in a while. Congrats CG!!! You certainly scored in Vegas!!!! They look great on you too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

G&Smommy said:


> I am craving another vintage Alhambra bracelet to add to my stack. I currently have a WG MOP which I layer with an estate diamond tennis bracelet (pic below). I would love to add the all pave Alhambra bracelet in WG, but that is not an option right now. Any recommendations? Seeing Suzie's purchase makes me wish there was an all WG Alhambra bracelet. I have not seen the Chalcedony IRL, but that might be a good option. Has anyone seen one recently in stores? Do you know the current price? Any other suggestions/ideas? The other option I am considering is the plain WG Perlee Bangle. *I would love the one with the pave clovers, but, again, can't make that big of a purchase right now. *Thanks ladies!



Wait and get this. IRL it is the prettiest bracelet on earth.


----------



## beachy10

dk2504 said:


> Does anyone experience ear lobe pain from their VCA earrings? I have two pairs of the Vintage Al Hambra studs and they both seem to hurt my ear lobes when I wear them. Does anyone else experience this?


 
yes, they made my ears throb and bleed. i can only wear the sweet earrings which are posts.


----------



## Samia

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I need to try to find these pieces to try on!  The tennis bracelet does not scratch the VCA.  I did, however, wear a bangle with the MOP Alhambra and got a few small scratches (not noticeable unless you look really closely) because the bangle had harder edges and would slide over the MOP.  The tennis bracelet is softer and they do not tend to rub together much.  I would have to be careful that any other layering piece I pick will not rub on the MOP.


Thanks for your reply, its helpful.


----------



## dk2504

Cavalier Girl said:


> You might try asking them to switch out the posts for longer ones.  They did that for me on the Frivoles.



Thank you Cavalier Girl, I will definitely ask for this!


----------



## dk2504

beachy10 said:


> yes, they made my ears throb and bleed. i can only wear the sweet earrings which are posts.



Oh no! I am sorry to hear that! I hope I can get mine taken care of...I love them too much


----------



## j0s1e267

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, I would, too! I looked into it, but I'd have to do a special order. I can't stand anything to be too tight on my wrist. I have to be able to slide it off easily. It's a stunning bracelet. I don't normally wear diamond jewelry in the daytime, but I'd make an exception for this.


 
That's on my wish list too, it's TDF! For now, I shall be content with a very tiny mini version  A birthday pressie to myself. It's so dainty and pretty! Perhaps if I wish hard enough, it will "grow" into bracelet size  Haha!


----------



## Candice0985

j0s1e267 said:


> That's on my wish list too, it's TDF! For now, I shall be content with a very tiny mini version  A birthday pressie to myself. It's so dainty and pretty! Perhaps if I wish hard enough, it will "grow" into bracelet size  Haha!


gorgeous! would you mind sharing a modelling pic? i havent seen it on yet!


----------



## j0s1e267

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous! would you mind sharing a modelling pic? i havent seen it on yet!


 
I don't have one yet, very soon!  It is pretty tiny, about 1cm in circumference.


----------



## Candice0985

j0s1e267 said:


> I don't have one yet, very soon!  It is pretty tiny, about 1cm in circumference.


it sounds like a great size, and happy birthday


----------



## j0s1e267

Candice0985 said:


> it sounds like a great size, and happy birthday


 
Thank you!


----------



## beachy10

j0s1e267 said:


> That's on my wish list too, it's TDF! For now, I shall be content with a very tiny mini version  A birthday pressie to myself. It's so dainty and pretty! Perhaps if I wish hard enough, it will "grow" into bracelet size  Haha!


 
Love it! Congrats


----------



## G&Smommy

etoupebirkin said:


> Wait and get this. IRL it is the prettiest bracelet on earth.


 
Thanks!  I have tried it on several times and love it!  Just wish I had bought it earlier!


----------



## G&Smommy

j0s1e267 said:


> That's on my wish list too, it's TDF! For now, I shall be content with a very tiny mini version  A birthday pressie to myself. It's so dainty and pretty! Perhaps if I wish hard enough, it will "grow" into bracelet size  Haha!


 
Happy birthday!  This is pretty!  I haven't seen this version before.  I love the little pave clovers!  Wouldn't it be great if we could just plant little VCA seeds to grow our favorite pieces!  I bet those would be pretty expensive seeds, though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I have tried it on several times and love it!  Just wish I had bought it earlier!



You and me both. 

But I am getting it in WG for my 25th Anniversary in September. My DH hates to shop and knows I'm picky, so he let's me choose what I want. My Neiman's SA originally convinced me to get the turquoise 20-motif because of its rareness, but I had second thoughts and exchanged it for this. To me the Perlee bracelet w/diamonds is more anniversary present-y, than the turquoise. And I also have another turquoise/18K YG necklace, so the 20-motif would be redundant.

But I am counting the days until my Anniversary!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

etoupebirkin said:


> You and me both.
> 
> But I am getting it in WG for my 25th Anniversary in September. My DH hates to shop and knows I'm picky, so he let's me choose what I want. My Neiman's SA originally convinced me to get the turquoise 20-motif because of its rareness, but I had second thoughts and exchanged it for this. To me the Perlee bracelet w/diamonds is more anniversary present-y, than the turquoise. And I also have another turquoise/18K YG necklace, so the 20-motif would be redundant.
> 
> But I am counting the days until my Anniversary!!!


 
Congrats!  What a fabulous anniversary gift!  You will have to post pics when you get it!  I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## MelanieDManning

dk2504 said:
			
		

> Does anyone experience ear lobe pain from their VCA earrings? I have two pairs of the Vintage Al Hambra studs and they both seem to hurt my ear lobes when I wear them. Does anyone else experience this?



Initially my Frivole earrings hurt my ears & made them bleed, I talked to an SA & she recommended loosening the clips. Afterwards they felt fine; no pain at all. I'd highly recommend getting the clips loosened, for me the difference was huge. Good luck!


----------



## j0s1e267

beachy10 said:


> Love it! Congrats


 
Thank you!


----------



## j0s1e267

G&Smommy said:


> Happy birthday! This is pretty! I haven't seen this version before. I love the little pave clovers! Wouldn't it be great if we could just plant little VCA seeds to grow our favorite pieces! I bet those would be pretty expensive seeds, though!


 
Thanks!  This is new and as soon as I saw the mailer, I just had to have it!  Perfect timing for a birthday pressie!  Initially, I got the RG 5-motif bracelet but exchanged that for this instead, I am so happy with this!    Haha, oh yes, if only our little VCA seeds will grow and grow!  I sure wouldn't mind growing some Cosmo or Magic Diamond pendants!


----------



## j0s1e267

etoupebirkin said:


> You and me both.
> 
> But I am getting it in WG for my 25th Anniversary in September. My DH hates to shop and knows I'm picky, so he let's me choose what I want. My Neiman's SA originally convinced me to get the turquoise 20-motif because of its rareness, but I had second thoughts and exchanged it for this. To me the Perlee bracelet w/diamonds is more anniversary present-y, than the turquoise. And I also have another turquoise/18K YG necklace, so the 20-motif would be redundant.
> 
> But I am counting the days until my Anniversary!!!


 
What a wonderful choice!  The Perlee bracelet w/diamonds is indeed more anniversary present-y than the turquoise!  A few weeks ago, I actually told DH that I want it for our 20th wedding anniversary!  It is actually 9 years away so I shall wait very patiently .  I wonder what price it will be at that time!


----------



## tesi

etoupebirkin said:


> You and me both.
> 
> But I am getting it in WG for my 25th Anniversary in September. My DH hates to shop and knows I'm picky, so he let's me choose what I want. My Neiman's SA originally convinced me to get the turquoise 20-motif because of its rareness, but I had second thoughts and exchanged it for this. To me the Perlee bracelet w/diamonds is more anniversary present-y, than the turquoise. And I also have another turquoise/18K YG necklace, so the 20-motif would be redundant.
> 
> But I am counting the days until my Anniversary!!!



congratulations eb!  i love this bracelet, have had it on a few times, but not permanently...someday maybe....


----------



## kat99

j0s1e267 said:


> That's on my wish list too, it's TDF! For now, I shall be content with a very tiny mini version  A birthday pressie to myself. It's so dainty and pretty! Perhaps if I wish hard enough, it will "grow" into bracelet size  Haha!



This is lovely! Is it WG or RG? So pretty and dainty like you said


----------



## christymarie340

I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever 

My new vintage WG mop single motif:


----------



## advokaitplm

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


So gorgeous! 
This is probably an ignorant question as I just found out about VCA through PF but do the single motifs come in different sizes?


----------



## christymarie340

advokaitplm said:


> So gorgeous!
> This is probably an ignorant question as I just found out about VCA through PF but do the single motifs come in different sizes?



Thank you!!

I'm not an expert, but I believe there are 3 sizes: sweet, vintage and magic (small to large)


----------



## purseaddictnew

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


 
very elegant! 
my addiction begines with my first piece which is a lucky butterfly pendant.


----------



## kim_mac

congrats and welcome christymarie!  a wonderful first (and probably not last) piece.  looks great on you.


----------



## christymarie340

purseaddictnew said:


> very elegant!
> my addiction begines with my first piece which is a lucky butterfly pendant.



Thank you! The butterfly pendant is next on my list! Its so pretty and butterflies have special meaning to me



kim_mac said:


> congrats and welcome christymarie!  a wonderful first (and probably not last) piece.  looks great on you.



Thank you Kim_Mac....I'm sure your right! I'm already eyeing another


----------



## jssl1688

Hi girls, have a quick question about the 2 inch extension chain that VCA provides complimentary. I bought a 20 motif vintage Alhambra and my sales lady said VCA no longer provides the extra chain but they will add links between the motif if I request it. Is that true they will only do so?! I don't want VCA to do that as I'd like to keep the 20 motif length exactly the way it is, but still have the flexibility to add the link and remove it if needed. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Sammyjoe

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


Congrats Christymarie! It looks lovely on you!


----------



## christymarie340

Sammyjoe said:


> Congrats Christymarie! It looks lovely on you!



Thank you Sammyjoe I'm just in some casual summer-wear, but I just HAD to wear it


----------



## thimp

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:



Very pretty! Congratulations! It looks lovely on you!


----------



## Suzie

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


 
This was my first piece also and I wear it daily.


----------



## einseine

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


 
Congrats! Lovely!!! I want a single motif one, too!


----------



## veroliz

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:



Congrats!! That is such a beautiful piece!! Enjoy!


----------



## surfergirljen

jssl1688 said:


> Hi girls, have a quick question about the 2 inch extension chain that VCA provides complimentary. I bought a 20 motif vintage Alhambra and my sales lady said VCA no longer provides the extra chain but they will add links between the motif if I request it. Is that true they will only do so?! I don't want VCA to do that as I'd like to keep the 20 motif length exactly the way it is, but still have the flexibility to add the link and remove it if needed. Thanks for everyone's help



That's what I've been told too.


----------



## j0s1e267

kat99 said:


> This is lovely! Is it WG or RG? So pretty and dainty like you said


 
Kat, it is RG   Btw, just a shout out that I  your blog!


----------



## j0s1e267

Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.


----------



## Sammyjoe

j0s1e267 said:


> Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.


Congrats! It looks really cute!!


----------



## christymarie340

thimp said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations! It looks lovely on you!


 


einseine said:


> Congrats! Lovely!!! I want a single motif one, too!


 


veroliz said:


> Congrats!! That is such a beautiful piece!! Enjoy!


 
Thank you all for your kind comments! I've been wanting this forever, so I'm so happy I have you all to share my joy with


----------



## elleestbelle

j0s1e267 said:


> Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.


 
that is so pretty on you!!!  congratulations on your gorgeous pendant!


----------



## kat99

j0s1e267 said:


> Kat, it is RG   Btw, just a shout out that I  your blog!





j0s1e267 said:


> Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.



Thank you! This looks lovely on you!


----------



## kim_mac

j0s1e, so pretty - thanks for sharing!  this is the first time i've seen this pendant modeled!


----------



## j0s1e267

*Thanks Sammyjoe, Kat, elleestbelle and kim_mac!*  I have been wearing it everyday since I got it, it is a very pretty wearable piece


----------



## CATEYES

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


Love it!!  Congrats!


----------



## tesi

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:



Gorgeous!  Congrats sweetie.  Wear it in good health and through many happy times!


----------



## christymarie340

CATEYES said:


> Love it!!  Congrats!



Thank you!



tesi said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats sweetie.  Wear it in good health and through many happy times!



hey love, thank you so much hope you're well!


----------



## christymarie340

Ok-I can't get enough of this necklace right now, so I just want to apologize in advance!


----------



## surfergirljen

j0s1e267 said:


> Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.



Oh this is SO pretty! I've been eying the 3 row diamonds one and just love it!!

OOH so funny am watching The Boss right now and the mayor's wife is wearing the MOP YG earrings!


----------



## CATEYES

surfergirljen said:


> Oh this is SO pretty! I've been eying the 3 row diamonds one and just love it!!
> 
> OOH so funny am watching The Boss right now and the mayor's wife is wearing the MOP YG earrings!


He He!  I always notice stuff like that too that no one else probably does.  Good eye!


----------



## CATEYES

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-I can't get enough of this necklace right now, so I just want to apologize in advance!


Your necklace looks so fresh with the white blazer!


----------



## kim_mac

gorgeous shot of you with the pendant, christymarie - please keep them coming!!!  pics on this thread make my day!  glad you are loving your pendant!


----------



## karenlee

kim_mac said:
			
		

> gorgeous shot of you with the pendant, christymarie - please keep them coming!!!  pics on this thread make my day!  glad you are loving your pendant!



Anyone know whether Van Cleef watches are popular?


----------



## chicmom78

Does VCA still make this perlee cuff bracelet? I don't see it on the website


----------



## kashmira

As I understand it the earrings (Alhambra) comes in two different sizes ("normal" and "mni"). Does anyone have these? I'd love to see ear shots of someone wearing them.


----------



## christymarie340

CATEYES said:


> Your necklace looks so fresh with the white blazer!





kim_mac said:


> gorgeous shot of you with the pendant, christymarie - please keep them coming!!!  pics on this thread make my day!  glad you are loving your pendant!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

chicmom78 said:


> Does VCA still make this perlee cuff bracelet? I don't see it on the website
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811457




yes and i love this!  this is my next purchase


----------



## chicmom78

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> yes and i love this!  this is my next purchase



Thank you! Do you know the price?


----------



## kat99

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-I can't get enough of this necklace right now, so I just want to apologize in advance!



You look great! So elegant!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kashmira said:


> As I understand it the earrings (Alhambra) comes in two different sizes ("normal" and "mni"). Does anyone have these? I'd love to see ear shots of someone wearing them.



Also, Super.


----------



## G&Smommy

j0s1e267 said:


> Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.


 
Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

christymarie340 said:


> Ok-I can't get enough of this necklace right now, so I just want to apologize in advance!


 
Looks great!  Congrats!


----------



## surfergirljen

chicmom78 said:


> Does VCA still make this perlee cuff bracelet? I don't see it on the website
> 
> 
> View attachment 1811457



ONG that is so rich looking!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay ladies if you want to OD on Van Cleef gorgeousness you have to check out the series "Boss" on HBO. I've watched 4 eps now and Connie Neilson (gorgeous actress) who plays Kelsey Grammer's wife (first lady of Chicago) is DRIPPING in VCA in every episode! The first or second ep she had the MOP YG earrings on... second the lotus (yay!) ... the fourth episode she had a WG MOP 20 motif layered with the extra long Magic MOP/Onyx/Chalcedony necklace and the mini onyx earrings... I'm DYING! And I think in episode 5 she had the birds of paradise earrings on - whatever they were, they were huge and sparkling and gorgeous. Here's some eye candy for you!!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> Okay ladies if you want to OD on Van Cleef gorgeousness you have to check out the series "Boss" on HBO. I've watched 4 eps now and Connie Neilson (gorgeous actress) who plays Kelsey Grammer's wife (first lady of Chicago) is DRIPPING in VCA in every episode! The first or second ep she had the MOP YG earrings on... second the lotus (yay!) ... the fourth episode she had a WG MOP 20 motif layered with the extra long Magic MOP/Onyx/Chalcedony necklace and the mini onyx earrings... I'm DYING! And I think in episode 5 she had the birds of paradise earrings on - whatever they were, they were huge and sparkling and gorgeous. Here's some eye candy for you!!


 
She is stunning!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> Okay ladies if you want to OD on Van Cleef gorgeousness you have to check out the series "Boss" on HBO. I've watched 4 eps now and Connie Neilson (gorgeous actress) who plays Kelsey Grammer's wife (first lady of Chicago) is DRIPPING in VCA in every episode! The first or second ep she had the MOP YG earrings on... second the lotus (yay!) ... the fourth episode she had a WG MOP 20 motif layered with the extra long Magic MOP/Onyx/Chalcedony necklace and the mini onyx earrings... I'm DYING! And I think in episode 5 she had the birds of paradise earrings on - whatever they were, they were huge and sparkling and gorgeous. Here's some eye candy for you!!


 
Thanks for the pics!  I have been rewatching old Sex and the City episodes and there are a lot of VCA spots that I didn't even notice when I first starting watching the show!


----------



## surfergirljen

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for the pics!  I have been rewatching old Sex and the City episodes and there are a lot of VCA spots that I didn't even notice when I first starting watching the show!



Oh I know!! I had the same experience re-watching them myself!! I just realized Charlotte has my 20 motif doubled up on the second movie too! She wears a LOT of things in the movies. Bigger budget I think! 

Whoever styles Connie Neilson has incredible taste... she looks impeccable on Boss. Those necklaces layered... SO BEAUTIFUL in white gold!!


----------



## wantitneedit

^i think she was in Gladiator with Joaquim Phoenix and Russell Crowe.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> ^i think she was in Gladiator with Joaquim Phoenix and Russell Crowe.


Yes, she was, I knew I had seen her somewhere, she is so naturally beautiful.


----------



## wantitneedit

^these gorgeous Scandinavian beauties age so well.....


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> ^these gorgeous Scandinavian beauties age so well.....



Yeah, don't you just hate them!


----------



## kashmira

kashmira said:


> As I understand it the earrings (Alhambra) comes in two different sizes ("normal" and "mni"). Does anyone have these? I'd love to see ear shots of someone wearing them.



It obviously should be "mini" not "mni". I wonder if these "minis" are in fact Sweet Alhambra?


----------



## einseine

I am truely happy that I have joined the club!!!  I really love my onyx & PG vintage alhambra!  I am sure I will add carnelian, mini studs (in onyx and carnelian) and diamond earclips and Perlee bangles.    Love this thread!!!


----------



## lumy_

Does anyone have a vintage alhambra single motif necklace in onyx? I'd love too see pics! What's the retail on that piece?


----------



## christymarie340

G&Smommy said:


> Looks great!  Congrats!





kat99 said:


> You look great! So elegant!



Thank you so much G&Smommy and kat99


----------



## kim_mac

einseine - that is so pretty!  love the layered look!


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> I am truely happy that I have joined the club!!!  I really love my onyx & PG vintage alhambra!  I am sure I will add carnelian, mini studs (in onyx and carnelian) and diamond earclips and Perlee bangles.    Love this thread!!!



This looks amazing!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I am truely happy that I have joined the club!!!  I really love my onyx & PG vintage alhambra!  I am sure I will add carnelian, mini studs (in onyx and carnelian) and diamond earclips and Perlee bangles.    Love this thread!!!


So jealous! Love your collection!


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> I am truely happy that I have joined the club!!!  I really love my onyx & PG vintage alhambra!  I am sure I will add carnelian, mini studs (in onyx and carnelian) and diamond earclips and Perlee bangles.    Love this thread!!!



So beautiful pieces!! I love them!!


----------



## jeweladdict

It looks stunning on you!!! That was also my first piece too!


----------



## jeweladdict

christymarie340 said:


> I can finally join the club! I've been lurking here forever
> 
> My new vintage WG mop single motif:


Stunning!! What's next on your list?


----------



## jeweladdict

lumy_ said:


> Does anyone have a vintage alhambra single motif necklace in onyx? I'd love too see pics! What's the retail on that piece?


Would also love to see modelling pics of the onyx and yg too!


----------



## MiaLo

kashmira said:
			
		

> It obviously should be "mini" not "mni". I wonder if these "minis" are in fact Sweet Alhambra?



Anyone can pls share the ear shot pic of wearing the mini and normal sweet Alhambra, will like to see the differences. Thanks


----------



## Jasyl

Hi, I'm new here. Does anyone know if the prices in HK is cheaper than in US?


----------



## Suzie

Jasyl said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Does anyone know if the prices in HK is cheaper than in US?


Not 100% sure but HK is tax free so I would assume it was cheaper.


----------



## Jasyl

Thanks for your info Suzie!


----------



## einseine

kim_mac said:


> einseine - that is so pretty! love the layered look!


 


Samia said:


> This looks amazing!


 


CATEYES said:


> So jealous! Love your collection!


 


veroliz said:


> So beautiful pieces!! I love them!!


 
Thanks!!! I love love looove them!! I did not expect that I would learn to love VCA pieces this much. I cannot stop thinking of my next VCA piece!!!


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> I am truely happy that I have joined the club!!! I really love my onyx & PG vintage alhambra! I am sure I will add carnelian, mini studs (in onyx and carnelian) and diamond earclips and Perlee bangles.  Love this thread!!!


 
I was very surprised to see that YG Onyz and RG Vintage goes so well together!  So pretty!  Thanks for sharing!  

OT:  I love your bracelet stack too!


----------



## j0s1e267

chicmom78 said:


> Thank you! Do you know the price?


 
This is solid gold so it is crazy expensive for something with no diamonds .  The last time I checked was about 2 years ago and I can't remember the exact price but I believe it was more than US$11-13K or something along that line.


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> I was very surprised to see that YG Onyz and RG Vintage goes so well together! So pretty! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> OT: I love your bracelet stack too!


 
Thanks j0s1e267!!  Actually they are not bad together, but it's especially because I was dressed in beige.  YG and PG are beautifully blended against the beige.

Love and very jerous of your wide range of VCA collection!


----------



## chicmom78

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> This is solid gold so it is crazy expensive for something with no diamonds .  The last time I checked was about 2 years ago and I can't remember the exact price but I believe it was more than US$11-13K or something along that line.



Wow, I was hoping it was around $7-8K!! Ha! Im sure it's even more now. Meanwhile I will just keep drooling over it Thank you for the info!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> I am truely happy that I have joined the club!!! I really love my onyx & PG vintage alhambra! I am sure I will add carnelian, mini studs (in onyx and carnelian) and diamond earclips and Perlee bangles.  Love this thread!!!


 Flawless!


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> Flawless!


 
Thanks sjunky!!! I know you have been waiting for some custome made pieces.  What will most likely be your next piece? I have been thinking very hard about my next piece...


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Thanks sjunky!!! I know you have been waiting for some custome made pieces. What will most likely be your next piece? I have been thinking very hard about my next piece...


 
I just got the large Frivole earrings and am waiting on the ring. Paris shuts down for a while in August so who knows when it is coming. Maybe better is good! 
I can't even think about my next piece. I can't. I want necklaces and feel horrible that I almost bought the onyx and MOP when they were 5200 last year.  I love the onyx so much and I know I need to get it. I  have been trying to stay away from this thread. there is Chanel and Hermes I want! OY. Halp! 

I want a  diamond perlee bangle so bad! I need help.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Thanks sjunky!!! I know you have been waiting for some custome made pieces. What will most likely be your next piece? I have been thinking very hard about my next piece...


 
you need something perlee and Frivole and then Pave, but maybe pave is not you?

FRIVOLE!


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> I just got *the large Frivole earrings* and am waiting on the ring. Paris shuts down for a while in August so who knows when it is coming. Maybe better is good!
> I can't even think about my next piece. I can't. I want necklaces and feel horrible that I almost bought the onyx and MOP when they were 5200 last year. I love the onyx so much and I know I need to get it. I have been trying to stay away from this thread. there is Chanel and Hermes I want! OY. Halp!
> 
> I want a diamond perlee bangle so bad! I need help.


 
Congrats!!! In YG??? I saw the small Frivole earrings in WG last week. They were beautiful! (I have long kept saying that I am not a fan of flower pieces, but it seems my taste has been changing... OMG! I will be in a big trouble!!!) I am sure the large one will be too heavy for me... Even the vintage alhambra earclips are heavy...


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Congrats!!! In YG??? I saw the small Frivole earrings in WG last week. They were beautiful! (I have long kept saying that I am not a fan of flower pieces, but it seems my taste has been changing... OMG! I will be in a big trouble!!!) I am sure the large one will be too heavy for me... Even the vintage alhambra earclips are heavy...


 
In YG yes, I don't do wg well. 
I am a big earrring girl. I love hoops. etc. I have not worn them yet . I think my face is too fat for them. LOL.
Try the small yg, soo pretty!


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> you need something perlee and Frivole and then Pave, but maybe pave is not you?
> 
> FRIVOLE!


 
Yeah! I will buy a Perlee satin or signature in PG. I like sweet alhambra pave studs. I don't think I will wear a flower ring, but flower earrings are another story. Among flower pieces, I love 3-mtif Socrates earrings most!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Yeah! I will buy a Perlee satin or signature in PG. I like sweet alhambra pave studs. I don't think I will wear a flower ring, but flower earrings are another story. Among flower pieces, I love 3-mtif Socrates earrings most!


I like the sweets size too.  I wear 2ct tw studs and so these are more my size too.  I hope to get a pair of VCA one day soon...

I hope you get a pair or two that you mentioned to go with your set.  I am living through all of you for my VCA dreams-lol!!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> I like the sweets size too. I wear 2ct tw studs and so these are more my size too. I hope to get a pair of VCA one day soon...
> 
> I hope you get a pair or two that you mentioned to go with your set. I am living through all of you for my VCA dreams-lol!!


 
Hi CATEYS!
You wear 1ct each. WOW gorgeours!!! My "biggest" diamond stud is 0.85 each. I don't need bigger ones. I want to get two sweets in red and balck & wear them together! Left is me wearing my PG vintage alhambra, Right is someone wearing mini!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYS!
> You wear 1ct each. WOW gorgeours!!! My "biggest" diamond stud is 0.85 each. I don't need bigger ones. I want to get two sweets in red and balck & wear them together! Left is me wearing my PG vintage alhambra, Right is someone wearing mini!


They are both very nice!! I don't think I could do the earclips as my ears would get too irritated I like both sizes though! Not too big. The sweets are #1 on my list b/c the size is just right. I'm so white, I don't think I can get MOP so I may get the onyx or carnelian like you were saying. Such a nice pop of color! I'm excited for you! I am wondering how they will look together...hmm


----------



## CATEYES

Here are a few pics of the earring size I like to wear.  Since I have to drive 5 hours to Dallas to visit VCA, I would like to have an idea of what I want before I go (probably not til around Christmas though)...most likely sweets like you Einseine.

I tried to make these smaller...


----------



## kashmira

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYS!
> You wear 1ct each. WOW gorgeours!!! My "biggest" diamond stud is 0.85 each. I don't need bigger ones. I want to get two sweets in red and balck & wear them together! Left is me wearing my PG vintage alhambra, Right is someone wearing mini!



Thank you so much for posting these pictures


----------



## luxluv

Does anyone know if buying VCA is less expensive in France?


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:


> What a pretty pendant!  I think a sweet would be better proportionally.  Are you able to get to a boutique to try both options?



Thank you! It's my fave Tiffany piece! It is a while away but I should go play with the sizes to know best


----------



## surfergirljen

Anyone who might be interested in the limited ed. magic single motif pendants, someone is selling one on ebay! (looks legit - it's not me!!! just enabling!) She has a couple of other pieces up as well (a turquoise butterfly ring and lucky single heart YG necklace). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...ner_Jewelry&hash=item46057220b4#ht_500wt_1187


----------



## Candice0985

I love this bracelet 

does anyone here have it?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170888390271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## CATEYES

Candice0985 said:


> I love this bracelet
> 
> does anyone here have it?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170888390271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


I don't but I did see this for sale last week on Yoogi's Closet for $5300.  But it sold within a few days.  It is such a cute bracelet!!!


----------



## Candice0985

CATEYES said:


> I don't but I did see this for sale last week on Yoogi's Closet for $5300.  But it sold within a few days.  It is such a cute bracelet!!!


it's one of my favorite vca bracelets! one day I would love to buy it but it's still far back on my wish list


----------



## CATEYES

Candice0985 said:


> it's one of my favorite vca bracelets! one day I would love to buy it but it's still far back on my wish list


 
I know what you mean! This bracelet is super cute and I love all of the different colors and shapes.  I have a huge VCA list too.  I was just on their web-site and was going to try to make a purchase after I created an account but it wouldn't let me.  I need to find an awesome SA  to work with as we do not have VCA in my city


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If you pm me, I am happy to share a few wonderful SA's names.
One is in TX.
A few of the VCA boutiques will gladly ship items and their customer service is excellent.



[/B]





CATEYES said:


> I know what you mean! This bracelet is super cute and I love all of the different colors and shapes.  I have a huge VCA list too.  I was just on their web-site and was going to try to make a purchase after I created an account but it wouldn't let me.  I need to find an awesome SA  to work with as we do not have VCA in my city


----------



## j0s1e267

Candice0985 said:


> it's one of my favorite vca bracelets! one day I would love to buy it but it's still far back on my wish list


 
IIRC, one of the TPFers in the Bay Area has this bracelet.  This bracelet is retired because of the scarcity of turquoise and lapis.  I put a deposit to get this bracelet around this time last year.  I waited a few months for it only to be told that there's just no more.   So if you like this one, you should get it. Or wait for it to pop up again.


----------



## kashmira

Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood

I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.


----------



## j0s1e267

kashmira said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> 
> I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.


 
Thanks for sharing!  This is new news to me!  The collection looks so pretty!  But I wonder how durable is letterwood?  Setting it in RG is just so lovely!


----------



## CATEYES

kashmira said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> 
> I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.


I agree-this a lovely combination! Wondering the same as J0s1e267 about durability....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have been hearing about this since last winter...the much anticipated limited edition pieces. My SA kept referring to it as snakewood.  
It does look very pretty set in pink gold.  If I understand correctly, are they going to have the LE pieces with alternating pink gold and letter wood and also add the all letter wood pieces to the Alhambra collection?
What does everybody think about buying wood?


----------



## G&Smommy

kashmira said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> 
> I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.


 
Thanks for posting!  This is very pretty.  I like the bracelet with the alternating RG motifs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can see how beautiful this will look for Fall.  Hard to get a good look from the five motif... I think that it will be gorgeous in a necklace.


----------



## sbelle

I visited Chicago the this week and got to pop into VCA.  It was a great visit and the SA was wonderful!  We tried on everything we could think of, starting with the flower lace earrings .

My current wish list is:









I took two pairs of ear clips in to get the clasp loosened, thinking they could do it there.  Unfortunately I found out that everything gets shipped to the workshop in NYC, so I could have dropped them off the next time I visit NYC.  The SA was very kind to send them to NYC for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How fun!!!!
I am headed to Vail next week and hope to pop into Betteridge. 
Howmdidmthe flower lave earrings look?
I need to be talked out of them....


----------



## advokaitplm

kashmira said:
			
		

> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> 
> I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.



Omg. I NEED this. Just a single pendant would be lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## l.karljohan

Hi All,

Im interested to get my second VCA piece (vintage alhambra single motif necklace, in white gold and mother of pearl). I will be traveling toeurope in two weeks time, would it be cheaper to get VCA in Brussels or Paris? and i would appreciate if someone can provide the updated prices for the necklace in Brussels or Paris? 

Thank you so much


----------



## Bethc

kashmira said:
			
		

> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> 
> I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.



Thank you!  My SA had told me about this, but didn't have any pics. This sounds like it will be very limited.  I'm not sure what I think about it yet, but it is very pretty!


----------



## aalinkaa

Just wanted to share my latest addition to my VCA family:


----------



## aalinkaa

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> just wanted to share my latest addition to my vca family:



I was so excited, forgot the picture here it is:


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> How fun!!!!
> I am headed to Vail next week and hope to pop into Betteridge.
> Howmdidmthe flower lave earrings look?
> I need to be talked out of them....



You know how they looked -- FABULOUS!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> *What does everybody think about buying wood*?



I just don't think I can do it.  The pictures look gorgeous, especially the earrings, but already have a hard time paying VCA prices for onyx, mop, etc.   I just don't think I can do it for wood no matter what the wood is.

Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## sbelle

aalinkaa said:


> I was so excited, forgot the picture here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1819053



Your sweets are so sweet!  Congratulations!


----------



## christymarie340

aalinkaa said:


> Just wanted to share my latest addition to my VCA family:



LOVE!! May I ask the size and price? That's the size I'm looking for!


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> I was so excited, forgot the picture here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1819053


LOVE these!!! Super adorable!


----------



## einseine

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> I was so excited, forgot the picture here it is:



Pretty!!!!!! Congrats! I want them!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

j0s1e267 said:
			
		

> Here's the modeling pic of my new RG Perlee diamond clovers pendant. I had the chain extended by 2 inches.



Pleaseeeee post more pics!!!!!!!!! It's gorgeous. I just bought a diamond necklace from Tiffany's so I had to put this far back on my wish list but I'm dying for the ring


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I just don't think I can do it.  The pictures look gorgeous, especially the earrings, but already have a hard time paying VCA prices for onyx, mop, etc.   I just don't think I can do it for wood no matter what the wood is.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong.


I feel exactly the same way. My SA told me about this new edition a few months ago. I just dunno about wood...


----------



## advokaitplm

I may be the only one but I love the letterwood collection... I don't like rose gold normally but there's just something about it paired with the wood. I typically am not even really drawn towards VCA pieces just due to the price for turquoise, MOP, etc. but I'm kindof enamored with this new line.  

A plus side of wood jewelry is that it actually is better to wear it all the time because the wood naturally absorbs oils from our skin to hydrate itself whereas with other materials/stones the oils from our skin have a drying effect on them so it's best to take them off at night or wear them sparingly.


----------



## LVoeletters

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> I may be the only one but I love the letterwood collection... I don't like rose gold normally but there's just something about it paired with the wood. I typically am not even really drawn towards VCA pieces just due to the price for turquoise, MOP, etc. but I'm kindof enamored with this new line.
> 
> A plus side of wood jewelry is that it actually is better to wear it all the time because the wood naturally absorbs oils from our skin to hydrate itself whereas with other materials/stones the oils from our skin have a drying effect on them so it's best to take them off at night or wear them sparingly.



You're not the only one, I like them a lot too they look very mysterious and romantic, but if this wood isn't an extremely rare wood or something I don't know if I could bite the bullet for the price


----------



## advokaitplm

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> You're not the only one, I like them a lot too they look very mysterious and romantic, but if this wood isn't an extremely rare wood or something I don't know if I could bite the bullet for the price



Yeah, exactly. I plan on looking into it later today. Not that I have the money to buy any VCA right now but it's still fun to pretend. Haha


----------



## advokaitplm

Also, (sorry for blowing up this thread!) how long are the single motif necklaces? I would assume either 16 or 18, correct?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I know!!!!




sbelle said:


> You know how they looked -- FABULOUS!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I doubt that this letter wood is truly rare because VCA will introduce it as part of the permanent collection in November.
The LE pieces are being romanticized...special planks from a cupboard recently discovered...??
While I can hardly wait to see the pieces, I can't stop imagining the true cost of wood and how little of it there actually is.



sbelle said:


> I just don't think I can do it.  The pictures look gorgeous, especially the earrings, but already have a hard time paying VCA prices for onyx, mop, etc.   I just don't think I can do it for wood no matter what the wood is.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Candice0985

I found some info on letterwood aka snakewood:
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/snakewood/

in this article it states that snakewood has been known to be a skin irritant?


----------



## advokaitplm

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I found some info on letterwood aka snakewood:
> http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/snakewood/
> 
> in this article it states that snakewood has been known to be a skin irritant?



Once sealed I don't believe it would be a problem as a skin irritant but who knows? 
Thanks for the article!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you for the article.
I did not realize that snakewood and letter wood are the same. 



Candice0985 said:


> I found some info on letterwood aka snakewood:
> http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/snakewood/
> 
> in this article it states that snakewood has been known to be a skin irritant?


----------



## j0s1e267

aalinkaa said:


> I was so excited, forgot the picture here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1819053


 
So pretty!  I have the same pair of earrings in WG, love how wearable they are


----------



## purseaddictnew

j0s1e267 said:


> So pretty! I have the same pair of earrings in WG, love how wearable they are


is that yellow gold? I didn't know they came in yellow gold.


----------



## aalinkaa

christymarie340 said:


> LOVE!! May I ask the size and price? That's the size I'm looking for!



These are the MINI size, and they were $2,700 in May when I bought them. I hope there wasn't another price increase since then!


----------



## aalinkaa

purseaddictnew said:


> is that yellow gold? I didn't know they came in yellow gold.



Yes, mine are yellow gold (hard to see on the picture). They are hard to find


----------



## aalinkaa

j0s1e267 said:


> So pretty!  I have the same pair of earrings in WG, love how wearable they are



Yes! I was a little concerned about wearability, but they go with EVERYTHING!!! Love Love Love them


----------



## advokaitplm

How much do the single motifs run?


----------



## purseaddictnew

aalinkaa said:


> Yes, mine are yellow gold (hard to see on the picture). They are hard to find


 lovely! enjoy them!


----------



## Longchamp

kashmira said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Ambra collections in letterwood
> 
> I am sorry if this information has already been posted here.


 
Just read this article.  

I was just in the Place Vendome boutique a couple weeks ago where the "wood was uncovered" as inspiration for the new pieces.  

The carpet even has alhambara motifs in it on the floor and the space is twice the size. 

I agree with others about the price for MOP,  can't imagine paying that much for wood.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How much do you think it wil cost?


----------



## Junkenpo

I think the snakewood is pretty, but unless it's Hawaiian koa being paired with VCA, I'm not going to shell out that kind of money. 


I'd love to see it in real life, though.


----------



## Suzie

I am just not into the wood thing at all and at VCA prices!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> That is such a cute little bee that I would not layer it with anything.



You are always right TGG, I wanted to be able to not have to choose between wearing one or the other so I wanted to layer!  But I am now thinking if I should get the sweets earrings in yellow gold instead. That way both my necklace and my bracelet could coordinate with each other and it would look like a set without being perfectly matching. 

I was thinking of the vintage ear clips but I'm worried that it's going to look too mature on me and more like I am "borrowing" my mother's earrings instead of looking like it belonged on me. I think the 10 motif and the bracelet vintage size is the perfect size but for earrings IDK if it would look right on me.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> How much do you think it wil cost?



From what I've seen with other brands, I'd wager it would  be priced a minute marginal price more than the standard mop motif or it'll be priced the price the rest of the standard alhambra pieces will be with an impending price increase... or just slightly lower so that they will even it out with the price increase... which I really hope doesn't happen any time soon!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I honestly don't think they will look too large. The supers, yes, but not the regular size.
I have the regular size in mop and I like the size a lot. To me, the sweets might look a bit dinky with your ten motif. The mop is just so light...KWIM?



LVoeletters said:


> You are always right TGG, I wanted to be able to not have to choose between wearing one or the other so I wanted to layer!  But I am now thinking if I should get the sweets earrings in yellow gold instead. That way both my necklace and my bracelet could coordinate with each other and it would look like a set without being perfectly matching.
> 
> I was thinking of the vintage ear clips but I'm worried that it's going to look too mature on me and more like I am "borrowing" my mother's earrings instead of looking like it belonged on me. I think the 10 motif and the bracelet vintage size is the perfect size but for earrings IDK if it would look right on me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I think the snakewood is pretty, but unless it's Hawaiian koa being paired with VCA, I'm not going to shell out that kind of money.
> 
> 
> I'd love to see it in real life, though.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie, I keep telling myself the same thing, but when I see the photo I will admit to feeling a bit weak!
I am already contemplating which earrings will look best..(per lee hoops?)
Omg!




Suzie said:


> I am just not into the wood thing at all and at VCA prices!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> I honestly don't think they will look too large. The supers, yes, but not the regular size.
> I have the regular size in mop and I like the size a lot. To me, the sweets might look a bit dinky with your ten motif. The mop is just so light...KWIM?



Oo really? Okay I'll go check it out next week. I've honestly never tried the clips I just assumed they wouldn't look right on me-- I was going to go for the all yellow gold one-- I know I have the mop bracelet, but I think the yellow gold would look better with the necklace but still coordinate with the bracelet. Also too because I always get powder on my earrings so I would feel better if they were solid gold instead of MOP.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The all yg would be a smart choice...especially if you decide to collect more vintage Alhambra..such as the onyx. 
If you have time, I strongly encourage you to try on the small frivole earrings. They are sooooo pretty!!  I have thes in the large but, if you are looking for beautiful gold earrings that will look chic with your Alhambra, this is it. Not so match matchy.  
This week I had the pleasure of having coffee with a dear tpf friend and she was wearing the small frivole earrings and now I am obsessed. They are small and discrete and the flowers are so fun and youthful..very fresh.







LVoeletters said:


> Oo really? Okay I'll go check it out next week. I've honestly never tried the clips I just assumed they wouldn't look right on me-- I was going to go for the all yellow gold one-- I know I have the mop bracelet, but I think the yellow gold would look better with the necklace but still coordinate with the bracelet. Also too because I always get powder on my earrings so I would feel better if they were solid gold instead of MOP.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> The all yg would be a smart choice...especially if you decide to collect more vintage Alhambra..such as the onyx.
> If you have time, I strongly encourage you tom try on the small frivole earrings. They are sooooo pretty!!  Imhabenthem in the large but if younare looking for beautiful gold earrings that will look chic with your Alhambra, this is it. Not so match matchy.
> I had coffee with a dear tpf friend this week and she was wearing the small frivole earrings and now I am obsessed. They are small and discrete and the flowers are so fun and youthful..very fresh.


Oh thats true too, I didn't think about the day when I can finally add more colors. What a great time that will be!
The frivole is the one with the three diamonds in the center with the 3 petals or am I think of the wrong one?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The small frivole earrings have one diamond.
The large has three.
Based on what you have, I really thing you will like these! They sit up on the ears beautifully and can be dressy or casual.
My vote for you is the small frivole. Take a peek at them on the VCA website.


LVoeletters said:


> Oh thats true too, I didn't think about the day when I can finally add more colors. What a great time that will be!
> The frivole is the one with the three diamonds in the center with the 3 petals or am I think of the wrong one?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Suzie said:


> I am just not into the wood thing at all and at VCA prices!




i know.....rose gold and wood is fun but not classic enough for the price. IMO


----------



## Suzie

I just want them to do more WG, I don't care abut wood!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> The small frivole earrings have one diamond.
> The large has three.
> Based on what you have, I really thing you will like these! They sit up on the ears beautifully and can be dressy or casual.
> My vote for you is the small frivole. Take a peek at them on the VCA website.



Ohhh I See, great thanks TGG, I'll check them out!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCA used to offer other pieces in wood...it was called snakewood back then.
While I am not attracted to the all pink gold pieces, I am looking forward to seeing these pieces.
I will agree that it will be hard to justify VCA prices for wood. Rare, exotic wood but still....wood.
I really do wish that VCA would offer the grey mop...set in yg or wg.







Hermesaholic said:


> i know.....rose gold and wood is fun but not classic enough for the price. IMO


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA used to offer other pieces in wood...it was called snakewood back then.
> While I am not attracted to the all pink gold pieces, I am looking forward to seeing these pieces.
> I will agree that it will be hard to justify VCA prices for wood. Rare, exotic wood but still....wood.
> I really do wish that VCA would offer the grey mop...set in yg or wg.




yes and even ebony  --and cartier, verdura and others used organic and exotic materials but the prices were substantially less than the serious jewelry.  they were done as playful limited pieces.  personally i am offended by their prices now.  ....i love their aesthetic but i think the prices are obscene for -- mop, tigers eye and turquoise ....unfortunately they lost me.  tulip bulbs............


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA used to offer other pieces in wood...it was called snakewood back then.
> While I am not attracted to the all pink gold pieces, I am looking forward to seeing these pieces.
> I will agree that it will be hard to justify VCA prices for wood. Rare, exotic wood but still....wood.
> I really do wish that VCA would offer the grey mop...set in yg or wg.


We are thinking alike! I was wondering why grey mop isn't available in more options than the magic line too. I love the between finger ring in grey mop & onyx with YG but think a bracelet or earrings without dangling pieces would be perfect (sigh)


----------



## Belle.

sbelle said:


> I just don't think I can do it.  The pictures look gorgeous, especially the earrings, but already have a hard time paying VCA prices for onyx, mop, etc.   I just don't think I can do it for wood no matter what the wood is.
> 
> Of course I could be wrong.



Agreed!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone know when the next price increase is?  Seriously wanting the small frivole but waiting til the last min.  Dh can't justify the price.  I mean would it be silly that the frivole cost double of my diamond studs??  Maybe I should upgrade my studs, but the frivole is so darn cute!  I know this is a vca thread but maybe a diff designer has something similar???  Ah!  I want them bad!!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> Suzie, I keep telling myself the same thing, but when I see the photo I will admit to feeling a bit weak!
> I am already contemplating which earrings will look best..(per lee hoops?)
> Omg!



I love these hoops they are classic yet sexy! You should def get them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I know, it is crazy!!!
Well, if you are like me, you should just get the earrings now and enjoy them. Wear them all the time! If you get something similar, you might not feel satisfied until you get the frivole earrings. By then, you will have spent the current price plus the cost of the other earrings..... 




I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone know when the next price increase is?  Seriously wanting the small frivole but waiting til the last min.  Dh can't justify the price.  I mean would it be silly that the frivole cost double of my diamond studs??  Maybe I should upgrade my studs, but the frivole is so darn cute!  I know this is a vca thread but maybe a diff designer has something similar???  Ah!  I want them bad!!!!!!


----------



## bigheart

i am also wanting the small frivole, i want the white gold ones!


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> I just want them to do more WG, I don't care abut wood!



Me too!  This week I asked if I could special order a vintage alhambra wg 20 motif necklace and I was told that they won't do special orders in the vintage alhambra line.


----------



## POODLGRL

l.karljohan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im interested to get my second VCA piece (vintage alhambra single motif necklace, in white gold and mother of pearl). I will be traveling toeurope in two weeks time, would it be cheaper to get VCA in Brussels or Paris? and i would appreciate if someone can provide the updated prices for the necklace in Brussels or Paris?
> 
> Thank you so much



The prices are exactly the same as in the US however you save the detax, which in France is 12% on jewelry.  In other words, you pay 12% less.  In addition, you're not paying sales tax.  I don't know about Belgium.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Suzie, I keep telling myself the same thing, but when I see the photo I will admit to feeling a bit weak!
> I am already contemplating which earrings will look best..(per lee hoops?)
> Omg!


I have the perlee hoops and they're fabulous. I wear them all the time.


----------



## POODLGRL

Belle. said:


> Agreed!


You're not paying for mother of pearl or onyx. You're paying for Van Cleef!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> Me too!  This week I asked if I could special order a vintage alhambra wg 20 motif necklace and I was told that they won't do special orders in the vintage alhambra line.


I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
PM me if you would like further info .


----------



## Bethc

I'll take two said:
			
		

> I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
> They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
> Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
> I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
> PM me if you would like further info .



Wow!  Sounds amazing!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I know, it is crazy!!!
> Well, if you are like me, you should just get the earrings now and enjoy them. Wear them all the time! If you get something similar, you might not feel satisfied until you get the frivole earrings. By then, you will have spent the current price plus the cost of the other earrings.....



ITA.  I have made that mistake thinking I would be ok with something close and I ended up buying it and later the real deal.  It is A LOT of money to spend on high end jewelry, but that is what this is and why they can and do charge what they charge.  You cannot expect to pay mall store prices for jewelry of this caliber.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
> They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
> Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
> I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
> PM me if you would like further info .


 
How exciting that you will soon have your special orders, I cant wait to see pics.


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
> They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
> Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
> I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
> PM me if you would like further info .



Suzie and I were talking about your special order and agreed that VCA is a bit like Hermes.  It depends on who you talk to and what suits them.  I was in Chicago and it was my first time in that boutique, so maybe it was because I am not a regular customer.  Now that I've heard your story, I think I'll ask again somewhere else!!

The reason I even thought about trying is my experience with combining my two yg 10 motif necklaces.  Everyone told me there was 0% chance that VCA would approve my request, but they did approve it.


----------



## Suzie

I just can't understand how they do not offer the same combinations in WG as they do in YG, it just doesn't make sense. They make MOP and turquoise with WG so why not other colours.

If they did I would own both the carnelian and onyx so they cost themselves sales.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi  sorry to jump in on your conversation I'm hoping you can help me 
Do you know if vca would for a price be willing to special make the sweet alhbra bracelet in wg and turquoise in the clover version
They don't offer this and I would absolutely live it in this combination
Thanks 



I'll take two said:


> I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
> They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
> Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
> I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
> PM me if you would like further info .


----------



## Belle.

30% over retail?! geeez!


----------



## kim_mac

cartier also charges around 30% over retail for special orders.

i'm excited that you are getting these special pieces, i'll take two!  can't wait to see them!


----------



## AMJ

I remember I ever read some info of buying vca necklace online without being charge tax (I am located in CA). Can anyone help with this? Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

POODLGRL said:


> I have the perlee hoops and they're fabulous. I wear them all the time.



do you have modeling pics??


----------



## I'll take two

I do think VCA work a bit like H and at times their customer service can be a bit lacking.
We are away for another couple of weeks so have asked the boutique ( London ) for some photo's in the meantime.
Suzie I hope you are enjoying your special white gold Alhambra necklace . It is stunning !!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> I do think VCA work a bit like H and at times their customer service can be a bit lacking.
> We are away for another couple of weeks so have asked the boutique ( London ) for some photo's in the meantime.
> Suzie I hope you are enjoying your special white gold Alhambra necklace . It is stunning !!


Can't wait to see pics. Thank you I am loving the WG necklace and wearing it quite a bit.


----------



## POODLGRL

AMJ said:


> I remember I ever read some info of buying vca necklace online without being charge tax (I am located in CA). Can anyone help with this? Thanks!



One of the VCA's in Las Vegas is owned by Bellusso. It looks identical to the boutique but because it's not VCA owned, they don't have to charge sales tax as they have no affiliate stores in California. The only rule is that the item has to be sent out of state.  You can also buy VCA from Betteridge.  They're on the internet.  Again, they will take your order and will ship to CA without sales tax.  If they don't have the item in stock, either store will order it.
Please PM me if you need further info.


----------



## beachy10

AMJ said:


> I remember I ever read some info of buying vca necklace online without being charge tax (I am located in CA). Can anyone help with this? Thanks!


 
betteridge or london jewelers are no tax to CA. I prefer betteridge because they do free overnight ship and free shipping returns. Can't beat that.


----------



## AMJ

Thank you! 



POODLGRL said:


> One of the VCA's in Las Vegas is owned by Bellusso. It looks identical to the boutique but because it's not VCA owned, they don't have to charge sales tax as they have no affiliate stores in California. The only rule is that the item has to be sent out of state.  You can also buy VCA from Betteridge.  They're on the internet.  Again, they will take your order and will ship to CA without sales tax.  If they don't have the item in stock, either store will order it.
> Please PM me if you need further info.


----------



## AMJ

Thank you!  I wonder does betteridge offer same type of service as vca boutique (adjust bracelet length, add necklace extension...)?
Will they fix if there is any problem in the future?



beachy10 said:


> betteridge or london jewelers are no tax to CA. I prefer betteridge because they do free overnight ship and free shipping returns. Can't beat that.


----------



## beachy10

AMJ said:


> Thank you!  I wonder does betteridge offer same type of service as vca boutique (adjust bracelet length, add necklace extension...)?
> Will they fix if there is any problem in the future?


 
yes


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

http://www.howtospendit.com/#!/articles/7816-gift-guide-van-cleef-arpels-bracelet

Upon currency conversion I think this piece will be about 4600 USD...crazy!


----------



## tbbbjb

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.howtospendit.com/#!/articles/7816-gift-guide-van-cleef-arpels-bracelet
> 
> Upon currency conversion I think this piece will be about 4600 USD...crazy!



WOW, that would make the ten motif $9,200 and the twenty $18,400 for basically wood and gold.  Yes, beautifully crafted wood and gold, but wood and gold none the less.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.howtospendit.com/#!/articles/7816-gift-guide-van-cleef-arpels-bracelet
> 
> Upon currency conversion I think this piece will be about 4600 USD...crazy!



Hmmmm....Kelly bag or Birkin or the SE vintage alhambra Ten motif in letterWOOD??
(I might be falling for it but I hope not),..,


----------



## Pazdzernika

beachy10 said:


> betteridge or london jewelers are no tax to CA. I prefer betteridge because they do free overnight ship and free shipping returns. Can't beat that.



Has anyone ordered a watch/other items from either betteridge or london jewelers? Since they're ADs, have you been able to negotiate a price down over the phone? I'm out of their area and would have to contact them via phone/email. Sharing your experience would be very much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hmmmm....Kelly bag or Birkin or the SE vintage alhambra Ten motif in letterWOOD??
> (I might be falling for it but I hope not),..,




I was until I read the article about the wood being a skin irritant and then I checked a vintage papillon piece I had and that was wood....now I don't know...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

tbbbjb said:


> WOW, that would make the ten motif $9,200 and the twenty $18,400 for basically wood and gold.  Yes, beautifully crafted wood and gold, but wood and gold none the less.



I know....total sticker shock.


----------



## beachy10

Pazdzernika said:


> Has anyone ordered a watch/other items from either betteridge or london jewelers? Since they're ADs, have you been able to negotiate a price down over the phone? I'm out of their area and would have to contact them via phone/email. Sharing your experience would be very much appreciated! TIA!


 
 I tried to order a Rolex but they said no, they are only allowed to sell in their store, not over the phone.


----------



## Pazdzernika

beachy10 said:


> I tried to order a Rolex but they said no, they are only allowed to sell in their store, not over the phone.



Aww, boo.  There go my tax-free dreams. LOL Thanks for the info, Beachy!


----------



## POODLGRL

Betterridge has taken orders over the internet for VCA.  There's never been an issue. However, there's no negotiation over price. VCA sets the price and I gather they have no discretion.  The prices therefore, are the same as at VCA. The advantage however, is that you save sales tax.


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA used to offer other pieces in wood...it was called snakewood back then.
> While I am not attracted to the all pink gold pieces, I am looking forward to seeing these pieces.
> I will agree that it will be hard to justify VCA prices for wood. Rare, exotic wood but still....wood.
> I really do wish that VCA would offer the grey mop...set in yg or wg.


maybe we should send requests -- i totally agree...GREY!, GREY! GREY! needs to be our collective chant!


----------



## hermes_fan

tbbbjb said:


> ITA.  I have made that mistake thinking I would be ok with something close and I ended up buying it and later the real deal.  It is A LOT of money to spend on high end jewelry, but that is what this is and why they can and do charge what they charge.  You cannot expect to pay mall store prices for jewelry of this caliber.


i totally agree.  I recently (stupidly) special ordered a 10 "motif" onyx necklace from Ippolita to match my earrings and bracelet thinking at 2500 it's a lot cheaper than the 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace that i REALLY want.  Well, sure 'nuf, i got it and did NOT love it.  In fact i hated that the motifs "flipped" all over my neck.  However I didn't realize that special order at Saks meant, instead of we are out of it, that we don't carry it, so returning it only gave me a merchandise credit (after my nicely griping).  Too bad they don't carry VCA....


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
> They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
> Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
> I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
> PM me if you would like further info .


Oh wow!!  I can harldy wait to see how these look.  Lucky you!!


----------



## POODLGRL

hermes_fan said:


> i totally agree.  I recently (stupidly) special ordered a 10 "motif" onyx necklace from Ippolita to match my earrings and bracelet thinking at 2500 it's a lot cheaper than the 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace that i REALLY want.  Well, sure 'nuf, i got it and did NOT love it.  In fact i hated that the motifs "flipped" all over my neck.  However I didn't realize that special order at Saks meant, instead of we are out of it, that we don't carry it, so returning it only gave me a merchandise credit (after my nicely griping).  Too bad they don't carry VCA....



I've done that too. Now, whenever I'm tempted to compromise, I think "do the math."  Spending more often ends up being less in the long run.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes!!!!!



hermes_fan said:


> maybe we should send requests -- i totally agree...GREY!, GREY! GREY! needs to be our collective chant!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> i totally agree.  I recently (stupidly) special ordered a 10 "motif" onyx necklace from Ippolita to match my earrings and bracelet thinking at 2500 it's a lot cheaper than the 10 motif Vintage Alhambra necklace that i REALLY want.  Well, sure 'nuf, i got it and did NOT love it.  In fact i hated that the motifs "flipped" all over my neck.  However I didn't realize that special order at Saks meant, instead of we are out of it, that we don't carry it, so returning it only gave me a merchandise credit (after my nicely griping).  Too bad they don't carry VCA....



If you paid with Amex you probably can dispute that credit only policy.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you paid with Amex you probably can dispute that credit only policy.


Good suggestion!


----------



## sbelle

Pazdzernika said:


> Has anyone ordered a watch/other items from either betteridge or london jewelers? Since they're ADs, have you been able to negotiate a price down over the phone? I'm out of their area and would have to contact them via phone/email. Sharing your experience would be very much appreciated! TIA!





beachy10 said:


> I tried to order a Rolex but they said no, they are only allowed to sell in their store, not over the phone.



Further on this topic....   I tried to hook up an out-of-state friend of mine with an Rolex AD in my area.  I found out that AD's are not allowed to sell out of their area because of Rolex's rules.  So in my friend's case the only way that she could buy from them is if I paid for it (since I am in the area).  They told me that Rolex wanted to ensure that AD's get the sales in their area.  

I don't know if this policy is new or not.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> Further on this topic.... I tried to hook up an out-of-state friend of mine with an Rolex AD in my area. I found out that AD's are not allowed to sell out of their area because of Rolex's rules. So in my friend's case the only way that she could buy from them is if I paid for it (since I am in the area). They told me that Rolex wanted to ensure that AD's get the sales in their area.
> 
> I don't know if this policy is new or not.


 
I guess what sucks is for people that don't have an AD in their area... would they be out of luck? My only other thought is that they want you to come into the store so they can develop a relationship with you... you know get you to buy more stuff further down the road- maybe more rolexes.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I received this pic today....


----------



## POODLGRL

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I received this pic today....


Very pretty! What's the combination? Is this the wood?


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:
			
		

> I received this pic today....



Wow! It's actually very pretty! Casual and earthy. Must not be tempted...


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I received this pic today....



This is the main reason why I have not been visiting this thread!  Too much temptation!  If this was WG....I would have a heart attack!!!!

Did anyone read the article on the 4-hour classes jewelry classes you can take at VCA in Paris?  I was riveted and my DH kept trying to talk to me while I was reading it!!!!  I finally told him that he needed to wait until I was finished!


----------



## tbbbjb

mp4 said:
			
		

> This is the main reason why I have not been visiting this thread!  Too much temptation!  If this was WG....I would have a heart attack!!!!
> 
> Did anyone read the article on the 4-hour classes jewelry classes you can take at VCA in Paris?  I was riveted and my DH kept trying to talk to me while I was reading it!!!!  I finally told him that he needed to wait until I was finished!



They have offered those for almost a year now.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I received this pic today....


Enabler!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

thimp said:


> Wow! It's actually very pretty! Casual and earthy. Must not be tempted...



I agree, Thimp! We must be STRONG.... Because once we fall for the necklace, we have to get pink gold earrings to go with it...yikes.
I am interested to see how much I like this IRL vs the TE which I already have...I keep telling myself that I have the browns covered....BUT.....


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you paid with Amex you probably can dispute that credit only policy.


unfortunately i paid with SFA charge.  But i'm still seething that they did not make it clear to me that it was "FINAL SALE" BEFORE signing the receipt.... Grrr....


----------



## hermes_fan

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I received this pic today....


WOW! I've seen the 10 motif limited editions with malachite, or lapis and YG but this is new to me.  However, i'm thinking that if this is to be part of their permanent collection that it's very close to the Tigers eye which although in YG seems a bit more versatile...


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree, Thimp! We must be STRONG.... Because once we fall for the necklace, we have to get pink gold earrings to go with it...yikes.
> I am interested to see how much I like this IRL vs the TE which I already have...I keep telling myself that I have the browns covered....BUT.....


YOU MUST BE STRONG -- this is way too close to TE to buy another.... (but I am not known for strength in these areas!)


----------



## AMJ

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I received this pic today....



Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## beachy10

I don't like the alternating wood and gold. Too busy for my preference. The wood looks very close to TE and I think TE has more glow.


----------



## tbbbjb

It seems that I am in miniority on this one.  I love the one for the permenant collection, I just wish they would offer it in yg!


----------



## POODLGRL

hermes_fan said:


> unfortunately i paid with SFA charge.  But i'm still seething that they did not make it clear to me that it was "FINAL SALE" BEFORE signing the receipt.... Grrr....


I think you should speak with a manager.  If final sale is not written on the receipt, it's not a final sale.


----------



## POODLGRL

tbbbjb said:


> It seems that I am in miniority on this one.  I love the one for the permenant collection, I just wish they would offer it in yg!


I'm confused.  What are you referring to? Help!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does your receipt say "final sale"?
Have you spoken with the manager or with customer service??




hermes_fan said:


> unfortunately i paid with SFA charge.  But i'm still seething that they did not make it clear to me that it was "FINAL SALE" BEFORE signing the receipt.... Grrr....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Beachy!
I need to be unenabled.....seriously!!!
To be honest, I could see adding this because it is LE, in pink gold, and I don't have anything with the alternating motifs...BUT....I am having difficulty justifying the fact that it is...WOOD...for the price.
Today I took a close look at the grey mop motifs in the magic necklace. It literally glows...there were flashes of green, even. Extraordinarily beautiful. I can't help but feel that once I buy this WOOD, in a couple of years they will finally offer grey mop and I will be so... (I have always wanted to use this firey little thing...hahaha)




beachy10 said:


> I don't like the alternating wood and gold. Too busy for my preference. The wood looks very close to TE and I think TE has more glow.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tbbbjb was referring to the letter wood pieces that will be a new and permanent part of the vintage Alhambra line. It is set in pink gold and she would prefer it in yg.



POODLGRL said:


> I'm confused.  What are you referring to? Help!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tbbbjb was referring to the letter wood pieces that will be a new and permanent part of the vintage Alhambra line. It is set in pink gold and she would prefer it in yg.


Thanks TGG!  You always know what I am thinking


----------



## einseine

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I received this pic today....


 
Love it! PG X the alternating motifs!!! But, wood??????  I love stones! But, I still want it.


----------



## aalinkaa

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> i know.....rose gold and wood is fun but not classic enough for the price. IMO



Ladies, is there a picture of this new rose gold and wood anywhere? Did I miss it in this thread? I  am curiouser to see after reading all your posts. Thank you!


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Beachy!
> I need to be unenabled.....seriously!!!
> To be honest, I could see adding this because it is LE, in pink gold, and I don't have anything with the alternating motifs...BUT....I am having difficulty justifying the fact that it is...WOOD...for the price.
> Today I took a close look at the grey mop motifs in the magic necklace. It literally glows...there were flashes of green, even. Extraordinarily beautiful. I can't help but feel that once I buy this WOOD, in a couple of years they will finally offer grey mop and I will be so... (I have always wanted to use this firey little thing...hahaha)


 
I wonder how you clean it?  I clean my other VCA pieces with soap. My VCA stuff gets so dirty.
 I would die if they offered 20 motif grey MOP necklace.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

POODLGRL said:


> Very pretty! What's the combination? Is this the wood?


Yes, its the letterwood...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

aalinkaa said:


> Ladies, is there a picture of this new rose gold and wood anywhere? Did I miss it in this thread? I  am curiouser to see after reading all your posts. Thank you!



I posted it a few pages back but will repost...

I am still not sure on this. I have the TE in YG and the LE malachite in YG...


----------



## advokaitplm

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> It seems that I am in miniority on this one.  I love the one for the permenant collection, I just wish they would offer it in yg!



I love the wood too, I prefer the pink gold on it in this piece though-- it brings out the red undertones in the wood and looks more romantic in my humble opinion. Is the permanent line going to be different from the LE?


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Love it! PG X the alternating motifs!!! But, wood??????  I love stones! But, I still want it.



When I first saw it I thought it was alternating tiger's eye and yg.  That would  be incredible.  Like you, I don't think I can do wood!


----------



## sbelle

I tried these on at VCA Chicago and I have to say they were yummy!

Perlee white gold, one row diamond hoop earrings
$20,200, 1.4 carats

Sorry for the big pic, but I couldn't resize it down!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Tbbbjb was referring to the letter wood pieces that will be a new and permanent part of the vintage Alhambra line. It is set in pink gold and she would prefer it in yg.


Got it. Thank you!


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> I wonder how you clean it?  I clean my other VCA pieces with soap. My VCA stuff gets so dirty.
> I would die if they offered 20 motif grey MOP necklace.


All of the Alhambra are of semi-precious stones, none of which are very expensive.  Relatively speaking, the MOP is just as outrageously priced as the wood.  The real issue is whether you're willing to pay a premium for VCA.  I suspect in the long-run the wood may be more scarce on the secondary market, adding to its long-term value.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The LE will feature motifs of alternating pink gold and letterwood.
The letter wood used in the LE pieces are all crafted from the special "discovered planks" found in a cupboard at the VCA in France...having been stored there for 25 years. A chance to own a piece of VCA history..or just older wood.
The permanent collection will feature motifs of letter wood edged in pink gold...




advokaitplm said:


> I love the wood too, I prefer the pink gold on it in this piece though-- it brings out the red undertones in the wood and looks more romantic in my humble opinion. Is the permanent line going to be different from the LE?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My SA tells me that VCA has had plenty of requests for the grey mop.
I can't quite understand why it hasn't been offered (except in the regular Alhambra line).
Is grey mop difficult to source??





beachy10 said:


> I wonder how you clean it?  I clean my other VCA pieces with soap. My VCA stuff gets so dirty.
> I would die if they offered 20 motif grey MOP necklace.


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> I wonder how you clean it?  I clean my other VCA pieces with soap. My VCA stuff gets so dirty.
> I would die if they offered 20 motif grey MOP necklace.



I would never use soap on mother of pearl. Over time it will dry it out.  The oils are actually good for the MOP, and it would add a richness and patina to the wood as well.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA tells me that VCA has had plenty of requests for the grey mop.
> I can't quite understand why it hasn't been offered (except in the regular Alhambra line).
> Is grey mop difficult to source??


I would want anything in the vintage alhambra line if in YG or PG with grey MOP! Texasgirliegirl-I agree with you that there are green tones in the grey (sigh) so pretty! I wish I would have gotten my hands on the green malachite. Green's my fav color Wishes...


----------



## texasbrooke

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> WOW, that would make the ten motif $9,200 and the twenty $18,400 for basically wood and gold.  Yes, beautifully crafted wood and gold, but wood and gold none the less.



 Here are the pictures and pricing info I got from one of my SAs in mid-July on the perm collection letterwood  and rg pieces:
She says "Prices are the same as MOP":
10 motif necklace $ 7,400
20 motif necklace $14,800
Earrings $4150
5 motif bracelet $3,700
The piece that interests me the most is oversized pendant on 38" chain that can be worn single or doubled for $5,350
I think that would be a very versatile piece.


----------



## kim_mac

not feeling the letterwood.  the LE edition is prettier with the alternating rose gold.  in general, i prefer the tigers eye.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> When I first saw it I thought it was alternating tiger's eye and yg. That would be incredible. Like you, I don't think I can do wood!


 
First, I did not think I could do wood, but wood can be as hard as, as durable as stone...  I don't swim with it anyway.  I must see it IRL!  I have a PG long necklace, so TE x PG might have a special appeal!

By the way, your earring collection is too great to exist in this world!!!  My problem is I cannot wear a heavy earclip.  My PG vintage alhambra weighs 4.9g, which seems to be maximum!!!  Do you think your WG vintage alhambra pave weighs more?  I want to add diamond earrings in the future.  (I am sure I can wear the socrates 3-motif one, which weighs 4.2g!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

texasbrooke said:


> Here are the pictures and pricing info I got from one of my SAs in mid-July on the perm collection letterwood  and rg pieces:
> She says "Prices are the same as MOP":
> 10 motif necklace $ 7,400
> 20 motif necklace $14,800
> Earrings $4150
> 5 motif bracelet $3,700
> The piece that interests me the most is oversized pendant on 38" chain that can be worn single or doubled for $5,350
> I think that would be a very versatile piece.



Thanks for sharing that information texasbrooke!
The pendant is very pretty....I like it doubled.


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> First, I did not think I could do wood, but wood can be as hard as, as durable as stone...  I don't swim with it anyway.  I must see it IRL!  I have a PG long necklace, so TE x PG might have a special appeal!
> 
> By the way, your earring collection is too great to exist in this world!!!  My problem is I cannot wear a heavy earclip.  My PG vintage alhambra weighs 4.9g, which seems to be maximum!!!  Do you think your WG vintage alhambra pave weighs more?  I want to add diamond earrings in the future.  (I am sure I can wear the socrates 3-motif one, which weighs 4.2g!)



Thank you!

I don't notice any additional weight for the pave, although I haven't weighed them.  The only ear clip that feels heavy for me is the two motif Magic ear clip.  I wear a support behind the ear clip to bear the weight of that one!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You can find a product called Lobe Wonder at Claires.
This is a great product..like tiny clear tape like disks that you stick to the underside of your ear. You then put your earring on. It provides excellent, invisible support!
One of my ear lobes is slightly torn. These make all of my earrings sit up beautifully.
I recommend them highly....


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> I tried these on at VCA Chicago and I have to say they were yummy!
> 
> Perlee white gold, one row diamond hoop earrings
> $20,200, 1.4 carats
> 
> Sorry for the big pic, but I couldn't resize it down!


 

Please get these.  They are beautiful, I saw them IRL.  

I bet you have a bag or two that would fund these beauties.


----------



## CATEYES

Any one still awake to see my first VCA arrival?


----------



## LVoeletters

CATEYES said:


> Any one still awake to see my first VCA arrival?



me me! did you get the bracelet??


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Any one still awake to see my first VCA arrival?


----------



## CATEYES

Thank you to all the ladies here who helped me with SA info (you know who you lovlies are!) and guiding me to my first piece.  Thank you to aalinkaa for enabling me with her reveal!

I ended up with this one because I didn't want to miss out on it before the price was even higher.  Also, I think I can get the onyx bracelet without any problems of it "running out" any time soon.  Here goes:

Turq Sweets in YG!!!!!!  My DH said to make a VCA list because he likes them too.  I said, "I already have one".  LOL


----------



## POODLGRL

Longchamp said:


> Please get these.  They are beautiful, I saw them IRL.
> 
> I bet you have a bag or two that would fund these beauties.



These are beautiful.  I've never seen them before-thanks for posting!  I have the graduated perlee in RG-they're terrific and I wear them all the time, but these are something else-truly special.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't notice any additional weight for the pave, although I haven't weighed them. The only ear clip that feels heavy for me is the two motif Magic ear clip. I wear a support behind the ear clip to bear the weight of that one!


 
Thanks sbelle!!  I cannot wait to see your new earrings!!!  Perlee diamond hoop earrings???  They are definitely gorgeours!  I know you will be able to wear them very well!!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can find a product called Lobe Wonder at Claires.
> This is a great product..like tiny clear tape like disks that you stick to the underside of your ear. You then put your earring on. It provides excellent, invisible support!
> One of my ear lobes is slightly torn. These make all of my earrings sit up beautifully.
> I recommend them highly....


 
Thanks tgg!!!  I have found many pics of Wonder Bra!!!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Thank you to all the ladies here who helped me with SA info (you know who you lovlies are!) and guiding me to my first piece. Thank you to aalinkaa for enabling me with her reveal!
> 
> I ended up with this one because I didn't want to miss out on it before the price was even higher. Also, I think I can get the onyx bracelet without any problems of it "running out" any time soon. Here goes:
> 
> Turq Sweets in YG!!!!!! My DH said to make a VCA list because he likes them too. I said, "I already have one". LOL
> View attachment 1826655


 
Congrats on your first VCA piece!!! I am happy for you!!!
MODELING PICS PLEASE!!! (perhaps, tomorrow...)


----------



## CATEYES

Here's a quick pic in action so you can see the size...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wait!!!  Lobe wonder...not wonder bra!!!
(although I should check that one out myself....)




einseine said:


> Thanks tgg!!!  I have found many pics of Wonder Bra!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!!!!
I can't believe you found these!!!



CATEYES said:


> Thank you to all the ladies here who helped me with SA info (you know who you lovlies are!) and guiding me to my first piece.  Thank you to aalinkaa for enabling me with her reveal!
> 
> I ended up with this one because I didn't want to miss out on it before the price was even higher.  Also, I think I can get the onyx bracelet without any problems of it "running out" any time soon.  Here goes:
> 
> Turq Sweets in YG!!!!!!  My DH said to make a VCA list because he likes them too.  I said, "I already have one".  LOL
> View attachment 1826655


----------



## Candice0985

CATEYES said:


> Here's a quick pic in action so you can see the size...
> 
> View attachment 1826679



I love these! congrats!


----------



## lovely64

CATEYES said:


> Here's a quick pic in action so you can see the size...
> 
> View attachment 1826679


 Very pretty, I love turqoise

I am not a VCA expert and I don´t mean to offend anyone but the Wood line is awful IMO. Who would want 25 year old wood on their body? I don´t regard 25 years as old either. I have older wood in my place, lol!


----------



## marialc121

CATEYES said:


> Here's a quick pic in action so you can see the size...
> 
> View attachment 1826679



Beautiful earrings and they look great on you!


----------



## avedashiva

CATEYES said:


> Here's a quick pic in action so you can see the size...
> 
> View attachment 1826679




Stunning Cateyes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are so funny!!
I like the wood but take issue with the price for what it is.




lovely64 said:


> Very pretty, I love turqoise
> 
> I am not a VCA expert and I don´t mean to offend anyone but the Wood line is awful IMO. Who would want 25 year old wood on their body? I don´t regard 25 years as old either. I have older wood in my place, lol!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl, avedashiva, marialc121, lovely64, Candice0985, einseine- thank you ladies I hope to do another reveal sooner than later


----------



## kim_mac

the sweets look great on you.  lovely choice with turquoise, cateyes!


----------



## tbbbjb

CATEYES said:


> texasgirliegirl, avedashiva, marialc121, lovely64, Candice0985, einseine- thank you ladies I hope to do another reveal sooner than later



Uh oh, someone has caught the addiction bug


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> Uh oh, someone has caught the addiction bug


 
Ha ha!  Yep I have a problem!  Or should I say my checking account does...


----------



## CATEYES

kim_mac said:


> the sweets look great on you.  lovely choice with turquoise, cateyes!


Thanks kim_mac!


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Here's a quick pic in action so you can see the size...



Love-love-love! They look great!!!! What a great way to star your VCA collection!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't want to post a new thread but is there a piece of VCA that you have purchased and now regret/hardly wear??? For me it's the mop ear clips....I wish that I had the onyx instead.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't want to post a new thread but is there a piece of VCA that you have purchased and now regret/hardly wear??? For me it's the mop ear clips....I wish that I had the onyx instead.


That's a shame-you should sell them and buy the onyx instead


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't want to post a new thread but is there a piece of VCA that you have purchased and now regret/hardly wear??? For me it's the mop ear clips....I wish that I had the onyx instead.


As you have the necklace it is a shame you feel regret having bought the earclips . I really like mine. You may get rid of them and then miss them.
I am pleased to say to date I have no regrets about any of my VCA .
But in all honesty it wouldn't matter if I did as my 2 daughters would be more than happy to take a piece of my hands permanently as they love to borrow pieces already LOL


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Thank you to all the ladies here who helped me with SA info (you know who you lovlies are!) and guiding me to my first piece.  Thank you to aalinkaa for enabling me with her reveal!
> 
> I ended up with this one because I didn't want to miss out on it before the price was even higher.  Also, I think I can get the onyx bracelet without any problems of it "running out" any time soon.  Here goes:
> 
> Turq Sweets in YG!!!!!!  My DH said to make a VCA list because he likes them too.  I said, "I already have one".  LOL
> View attachment 1826655


Congrats ,they are really pretty.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't want to post a new thread but is there a piece of VCA that you have purchased and now regret/hardly wear??? For me it's the mop ear clips....I wish that I had the onyx instead.




I didnt end up loving the vintage alhambra pendant necklace.  I had the wg white mop, but it wouldn't have made any difference what the stone was.  I ended up selling it.


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> I am very surprised that your boutique has refused a special order for you bearing in mind your large collection.
> They definitely do special orders as I have a special order of onyx in white gold which I will be receiving imminently ( it is already in store for me to collect )and carnelian in white gold is expected in September.
> Both sets comprise of Vintage Alhambra 15 motif necklace,5 motif bracelet and matching earrings .
> I have paid a premium of about 30% over standard retail.
> PM me if you would like further info .




Well, I tried a special order through a different channel and it went directly to VCA and was turned down.  Maybe it's because I wanted too much!  I was trying to get a 20 motif white gold vintage alhambra necklace.  Maybe your orders were accepted because you have stones -- carnelian and onyx -- where I was trying to get all white gold (no pave).  Or maybe because yours was a request for a larger order?

Oh well!


----------



## kim_mac

hmm, maybe the sweets - i have 2 pendants and 1 bracelet.  last summer i wore them to death.  i couldn't stand a lot of jewelry in heat so a little light something seemed cute with tshirts and shorts and sun dresses but this summer i keep grabbing my larger pendants.  i'm also wearing pants this summer which i NEVER do.  i think i'm just getting older haha!  i will keep them though because i adore vca and the craftsmanship.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are absolutely right!
I have two little girls and because I have the necklace, I would never consider selling the earrings.
Whenever I buy a piece of VCA, I think of them.



I'll take two said:


> As you have the necklace it is a shame you feel regret having bought the earclips . I really like mine. You may get rid of them and then miss them.
> I am pleased to say to date I have no regrets about any of my VCA .
> But in all honesty it wouldn't matter if I did as my 2 daughters would be more than happy to take a piece of my hands permanently as they love to borrow pieces already LOL


----------



## resource

Hi,  Has anyone out there ever see a yellow gold Alhambra VCA necklace with 10 motifs that has a single diamond in the center? I just saw one at a jewelry store as an estate peice.  There was no certificate with the necklace but the seller claims it was a vintage limited edition VCA necklace. So far I can't find any others like it online.  I called VCA and they would need me to send it to them for 4-6 weeks and pay $500 for authentication. Before I go to these lengths I want to make sure that such a necklace ever even existed.

Thanks!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

resource said:


> Hi,  Has anyone out there ever see a yellow gold Alhambra VCA necklace with 10 motifs that has a single diamond in the center? I just saw one at a jewelry store as an estate peice.  There was no certificate with the necklace but the seller claims it was a vintage limited edition VCA necklace. So far I can't find any others like it online.  I called VCA and they would need me to send it to them for 4-6 weeks and pay $500 for authentication. Before I go to these lengths I want to make sure that such a necklace ever even existed.
> 
> Thanks!!!



VCA did make Alhambra. I've seen this before in earrings. There's a Vintage Alhambra ring on ebay right now w the diamond in the center.  If you're concerned about reselling, and given that few people including dealers are familiar with this style, it might be prudent to have the piece authenticated from VCA regardless. You can then use it for insurance as well as resale purposes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sounds beautiful!
Another idea might be to contact a jeweler like Betteridge that sells estate VCA because they might be familiar with it.



resource said:


> Hi,  Has anyone out there ever see a yellow gold Alhambra VCA necklace with 10 motifs that has a single diamond in the center? I just saw one at a jewelry store as an estate peice.  There was no certificate with the necklace but the seller claims it was a vintage limited edition VCA necklace. So far I can't find any others like it online.  I called VCA and they would need me to send it to them for 4-6 weeks and pay $500 for authentication. Before I go to these lengths I want to make sure that such a necklace ever even existed.
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## resource

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sounds beautiful!
> Another idea might be to contact a jeweler like Betteridge that sells estate VCA because they might be familiar with it.



Thank you - I will try to contact Betteridge.  I spoke to a few fols at VCA directly in various stores across the country and nobody had heard of it yet. I don't want to buy this (even conditionally) if I can't confirm whether or not VCA ever even made the necklace in the first place.


----------



## jssl1688

resource said:


> Thank you - I will try to contact Betteridge.  I spoke to a few fols at VCA directly in various stores across the country and nobody had heard of it yet. I don't want to buy this (even conditionally) if I can't confirm whether or not VCA ever even made the necklace in the first place.



they absolutely did make the yg with the diamond in the center. I can't be certain when it came out but i know for a fact they made it. my saleslady wears the 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet, it's darling. i actually want them too but they no longer make them! if you get them count yourself lucky


----------



## LVoeletters

i think i came across this long before but has anyone been able to convince vca to join two pieces to make a long necklace? if i wanted to put together my bracelet and a bracelet of someone very special into a 10 motif, would they?


----------



## sbelle

LVoeletters said:


> i think i came across this long before but has anyone been able to convince vca to join two pieces to make a long necklace? if i wanted to put together my bracelet and a bracelet of someone very special into a 10 motif, would they?



I submitted a request to join two yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklaces to make one 20 motif necklace.  The workshop told me that the request would have to go to Paris and there was no way to predict whether it would be accepted.  It was accepted, but only under the condition that  the resulting piece retained both serial numbers.  From start to finish it took about 6 months.  

My impression is VCA is somewhat unpredictable, so just because my request was approved doesn't mean they'd do it again!


----------



## I'll take two

Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pretty!
How did you decide to what to order? Two fives, and a ten vs two tens? So creative...as this allows you just about every combination!



I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874


----------



## kim_mac

truly special!  thank you for sharing - i would have never been able to see otherwise.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty!
> How did you decide to what to order? Two fives, and a ten vs two tens? So creative...as this allows you just about every combination!


Thanks, I am really looking forward to the end of my holiday when I will be able to wear it !!
With regard to the length I loved it when I saw Thimps and your layered look so bought a 20 motif Chalcedony to wear with my MOP.
 I then worried that two sets of motif's rubbing together at the back of the neck might damage them so had the idea of an extender and 15 motif's .Even on its own I will be able to use the extender and add the bracelet as well for even more length.
I am actually very excited to have extra colours to layer with and can't wait to receive the Carnelian as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is absolutely brilliant!





I'll take two said:


> Thanks, I am really looking forward to the end of my holiday when I will be able to wear it !!
> With regard to the length I loved it when I saw Thimps and your layered look so bought a 20 motif Chalcedony to wear with my MOP.
> I then worried that two sets of motif's rubbing together at the back of the neck might damage them so had the idea of an extender and 15 motif's .Even on its own I will be able to use the extender and add the bracelet as well for even more length.
> I am actually very excited to have extra colours to layer with and can't wait to receive the Carnelian as well.


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874



Wow wow wow!!


----------



## veroliz

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .



Soo pretty!! Very unique!!


----------



## kimber418

I'll take two!

The Onyx and white gold are beautiful together.   I love that you have the bracelet and
necklace combo.   It is stunning.   Can't wait to see it on you!  Congrats on a beautiful VCA purchase!


----------



## advokaitplm

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .



Soooo cute!


----------



## POODLGRL

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874


This is a stunning, elegant combination. Congratulations and wear it well!


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874



Lovely!  What a great choice in your combination!  Wear it in good health always!


----------



## POODLGRL

resource said:


> Hi,  Has anyone out there ever see a yellow gold Alhambra VCA necklace with 10 motifs that has a single diamond in the center? I just saw one at a jewelry store as an estate peice.  There was no certificate with the necklace but the seller claims it was a vintage limited edition VCA necklace. So far I can't find any others like it online.  I called VCA and they would need me to send it to them for 4-6 weeks and pay $500 for authentication. Before I go to these lengths I want to make sure that such a necklace ever even existed.
> Thanks!!!


Here's the matching ring in gold on ebay: eBay Item number: 390452936790
There's another one that just went up in lapis lazuli.
This style is not common, because it's older and also they didn't make as many-the Alhambra collection wasn't as popular as it is now, but  there's no question the Alhambra line was made with a diamond in the  center. The problem is, most of the salespeople at the boutiques don't  know, because they don't have the knowledge or the historical reference points, and even  if they do, they may not want to say as their motivation is to sell you  something new.


----------



## Bethc

resource said:
			
		

> Hi,  Has anyone out there ever see a yellow gold Alhambra VCA necklace with 10 motifs that has a single diamond in the center? I just saw one at a jewelry store as an estate peice.  There was no certificate with the necklace but the seller claims it was a vintage limited edition VCA necklace. So far I can't find any others like it online.  I called VCA and they would need me to send it to them for 4-6 weeks and pay $500 for authentication. Before I go to these lengths I want to make sure that such a necklace ever even existed.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hi, I asked my SA at VCA who has been there a while and does a lot of vintage sales.  

She said, they did make it for one season, the motif was very flat and the diamond was on one side only.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bethc

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .



Stunning!  What a fabulous set!


----------



## Bethc

I was at VCA to get my butterflies  ring cleaned today and asked whats new,   They told me about the leather wood, which is going to be on both sides of the motif?  I have to see why they all think this is so amazing.

Also, for those of you that liked the malachite from a few years ago, there's going to be another set this spring...  All the way around instead of alternating with yg, like Princess Grace's necklace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> I was at VCA to get my butterflies  ring cleaned today and asked whats new,   They told me about the leather wood, which is going to be on both sides of the motif?  I have to see why they all think this is so amazing.
> 
> Also, for those of you that liked the malachite from a few years ago, there's going to be another set this spring...  All the way around instead of alternating with yg, like Princess Grace's necklace!



Oh my!!! Great intel, Beth!!
I am going to be in so much trouble......


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh my!!! Great intel, Beth!!
> I am going to be in so much trouble......


That was my thinking entirely . . .


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks everyone I can't wait to collect my new set.
Moving on .... Malachite ..... OH No .... I feel a new craving coming on !!!
This thread is soooooo dangerous to read .
I don't imagine there will be any chance of this in white gold .Although you never know ...
I could try for it


----------



## Bethc

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone I can't wait to collect my new set.
> Moving on .... Malachite ..... OH No .... I feel a new craving coming on !!!
> This thread is soooooo dangerous to read .
> I don't imagine there will be any chance of this in white gold .Although you never know ...
> I could try for it



I asked, but I think yg


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hopefully, yg.
Pink gold would be just wrong....although in other situations I love pink and green!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Hopefully, yg.
> Pink gold would be just wrong....although in other situations I love pink and green!



Oh no!  I am going to be in trouble.  I wonder if they are going to bring back Lapis Lazuli?  Than I will be in MAJOR trouble!


----------



## Bethc

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I am going to be in trouble.  I wonder if they are going to bring back Lapis Lazuli?  Than I will be in MAJOR trouble!



I asked about lapis, they said No.  I loved princess Grace's when I saw it at the VCA exhibition last year. My mom was like "maybe you'll have one someday" lol!


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Hopefully, yg.
> Pink gold would be just wrong....although in other situations I love pink and green!



Actually, I think yg would be best, WG would not look right.  I guess it depends.


----------



## Bethc

I had to go look at it again... Here are the pics from the book from the exhibition. It was really beautiful.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> I was at VCA to get my butterflies  ring cleaned today and asked whats new,   They told me about the leather wood, which is going to be on both sides of the motif?  I have to see why they all think this is so amazing.
> 
> Also, for those of you that liked the malachite from a few years ago, there's going to be another set this spring...  All the way around instead of alternating with yg, like Princess Grace's necklace!


Thank you so much for this information! I certainly will keep my fingers crosses as this is a dream combo of mine that I misses out on. My husband knows this green is my fav color...if you hear anything about release dates or other info, please update us! Thank you BethC!!!


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> I had to go look at it again... Here are the pics from the book from the exhibition. It was really beautiful.


Great pic's ,georgeous necklace ,thanks for posting !!!
I have noticed some quite large gaps between the malachite and the gold mount which look larger than some of the more recent pieces I have seen So I think the quality of production may have actually improved ....... which is good .


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874


 
WOW!!! Beautiful!!! I have realized how much I like onyx, and I am sure I prefer WG to YG. Your set is my dream.....


----------



## tbbbjb

From Beladora's front page


----------



## Junkenpo

You would think that they'd keep some sort of green stone as a part of the regular line up in the vintage alhambra, considering the motifs _are_ clovers, right?  I think it would be awesome to see that in a green/yg combo. 

What stones have they never offered?   

I think I'd like to see a yg/rock crystal combo, a clear motif sounds like fun to me.  Or rose quartz. I'd like a pink/wg or pink/yg version.


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> You would think that they'd keep some sort of green stone as a part of the regular line up in the vintage alhambra, considering the motifs are clovers, right?  I think it would be awesome to see that in a green/yg combo.
> 
> What stones have they never offered?
> 
> I think I'd like to see a yg/rock crystal combo, a clear motif sounds like fun to me.  Or rose quartz. I'd like a pink/wg or pink/yg version.



I'm so excited for malachite!!!!!


----------



## einseine

Everyone is talking about this version's reintroduction?  Wow...  I love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Grey mother of pearl.
Dying for it in a twenty motif.

QUOTE=Junkenpo;22599996]You would think that they'd keep some sort of green stone as a part of the regular line up in the vintage alhambra, considering the motifs _are_ clovers, right?  I think it would be awesome to see that in a green/yg combo. 

What stones have they never offered?   

I think I'd like to see a yg/rock crystal combo, a clear motif sounds like fun to me.  Or rose quartz. I'd like a pink/wg or pink/yg version.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874


Your set is truly stunning, it will be worth the wait I'll Take Too. It is the necklace I always wanted,pity they don't make it as a part of their standard line.

But you will be the only person that has this, how special!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874


I love how well thought out your order is!  You made very versitile pieces out of the necklace and bracelet.  I bet you are on pins and needles awaiting their arrival!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> You would think that they'd keep some sort of green stone as a part of the regular line up in the vintage alhambra, considering the motifs _are_ clovers, right?  I think it would be awesome to see that in a green/yg combo.
> 
> What stones have they never offered?
> 
> I think I'd like to see a yg/rock crystal combo, a clear motif sounds like fun to me.  Or rose quartz. I'd like a pink/wg or pink/yg version.


I was wondering the same thing Junkenpo-that green would be more accessible as they are clovers-lol!  But I guess they have their reasoning.


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .
> 
> 
> View attachment 1829874



This is stunning! What a fabulous set. Major congrats!


----------



## einseine

I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rapvictoria

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .



Lovely set! I just received mine in yellow gold, Im in love!


----------



## doloresmia

einseine said:


> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!



einseine the onyx is just  

this is so pretty too from my favorite seller! i have it in YG
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWE-INSPIRI...H_Handbags&hash=item35bed702e3#ht_1599wt_1271


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous congrats !! I also love the layered look and your white dress .
Pink gold Mmmmmm wonder what it would look like with white gold 
I might need to see a therapist soon to resist all this temptation LOL


----------



## I'll take two

rapvictoria said:


> Lovely set! I just received mine in yellow gold, Im in love!


Congrats , do post some pic's !! 
No doubt there will be more in the future !!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> grey mother of pearl.
> Dying for it in a twenty motif.
> 
> Quote=junkenpo;22599996]you would think that they'd keep some sort of green stone as a part of the regular line up in the vintage alhambra, considering the motifs _are_ clovers, right?  I think it would be awesome to see that in a green/yg combo.
> 
> What stones have they never offered?
> 
> I believe they used to offer rock crystal. I saw some pieces at auction in new york, christie's i think it was.  They were selling about 12 20-motif vintage necklaces in all kinds of combinations. It was pretty wonderful.  The prices were outrageous-or so i thought-at about retail.  That was before the 40% price jump.
> 
> I think i'd like to see a yg/rock crystal combo, a clear motif sounds like fun to me.  Or rose quartz. I'd like a pink/wg or pink/yg version.


[/quote]


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!


This looks stunning!


----------



## kimber418

einseine,

Your black onyx is amazing!  I love it layered with your yellow gold Vintage alhambra!
You made great choices!  Thank you for sharing and making me want onyx Vintage
alhambra next!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!!
The onyx is one of my favorites and I just know that you will get a lot of enjoyment from it?
I love how you have layered your pg with the onyx, too!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on adding another 10 onyx!  now you have longer options!  onyx and your rose gold look great together.  love alhambra over white dresses!


----------



## kim_mac

i need to take back what i said about maybe regretting my sweets.  i decided to wear them these past 2 days and i'm in love again.  just reminds me to think really really hard before ever parting with any vca.


----------



## thimp

einseine said:
			
		

> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on your 10 motif addition! Onyx is so beautiful!


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone I can't wait to collect my new set.
> Moving on .... Malachite ..... OH No .... I feel a new craving coming on !!!
> This thread is soooooo dangerous to read .
> I don't imagine there will be any chance of this in white gold .Although you never know ...
> I could try for it



Lol! Yes, moving on to Malachite. What a stunning green! Well worth a try, I believe.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Finally received the photo's from VCA of the special order onyx in white gold.
> It is a battle getting such things out of them but fortunately I love them so I suppose it has been worth the wait .



This is just stunning! Onyx looks so refreshing with wg! I can't wait to see your other special order!


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> Oh no!  I am going to be in trouble.  I wonder if they are going to bring back Lapis Lazuli?  Than I will be in MAJOR trouble!


Strangely enough, my SA told me that they are bringing back the Lapis, in yg, as a limited edition. As for the Malachite, also in yg only, it should be arriving in a year. :tumbleweed:


----------



## LVoeletters

thimp said:


> Strangely enough, my SA told me that they are bringing back the Lapis, in yg, as a limited edition. As for the Malachite, also in yg only, it should be arriving in a year. :tumbleweed:



OMG WHEN!!!!!!!!!! when are they bringing back Lapis? I am officially done for.


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!



  Gorgeous!  You have made me realize I need to double my efforts to save up for the 20 motif (or 2 tens!) in the yg/onyx.  



kim_mac said:


> i need to take back what i said about maybe regretting my sweets.  i decided to wear them these past 2 days and i'm in love again.  just reminds me to think really really hard before ever parting with any vca.



Me, too! Since getting my 5 motif, I wear my sweets, even to stack... but everytime I think about rehoming them and pull them out, I wind up putting them on and loving them too much!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Strangely enough, my SA told me that they are bringing back the Lapis, in yg, as a limited edition. As for the Malachite, also in yg only, it should be arriving in a year. :tumbleweed:



Oh, I hope this is true!  I better start saving my pennies!  Thimp, did she give you any kind of time frame?


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> Strangely enough, my SA told me that they are bringing back the Lapis, in yg, as a limited edition. As for the Malachite, also in yg only, it should be arriving in a year. :tumbleweed:


OMG-I am in sooo much trouble.  Malachite _and_ lapis! That's really too good to be true.


----------



## thimp

LVoeletters said:


> OMG WHEN!!!!!!!!!! when are they bringing back Lapis? I am officially done for.





Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, I hope this is true!  I better start saving my pennies!  Thimp, did she give you any kind of time frame?



She said the Lapis should also be coming in about a year. She will keep me posted.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You will need the lapis to coordinate with your LV bag!



LVoeletters said:


> OMG WHEN!!!!!!!!!! when are they bringing back Lapis? I am officially done for.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow!
Letter wood, malachite and lapis on the horizon.
So many beautiful choices to look forward to!

So, if you could have just three choices in Vintage Alhambra, what would they be?


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow!
> Letter wood, malachite and lapis on the horizon.
> So many beautiful choices to look forward to!
> 
> So, if you could have just three colors, what would they be?


Yellow gold, turquoise with yellow gold, red coral with yellow gold . . .
In a perfect world!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lovely choices!
What about carnelian since red coral is not available?





POODLGRL said:


> Yellow gold, turquoise with yellow gold, red coral with yellow gold . . .
> In a perfect world!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It is really hard to choose just three!
Onyx
Mop
Turquoise


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely choices!
> What about carnelian since red coral is not available?



LOL . . . I'm way ahead of you . . . I have it on order!


----------



## einseine

doloresmia said:


> einseine the onyx is just
> 
> this is so pretty too from my favorite seller! i have it in YG
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWE-INSPIRI...H_Handbags&hash=item35bed702e3#ht_1599wt_1271


 
Thanks doloresmia!!! I want to collect the onyx set!



I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous congrats !! I also love the layered look and your white dress .
> Pink gold Mmmmmm wonder what it would look like with white gold
> I might need to see a therapist soon to resist all this temptation LOL


 
Thanks I'll take two! PG looks really good with WG!!! I want to collect Perlee bangles in both colours... I really need a therapist!!! There must be a VCA Addiction therapy thread!!!



POODLGRL said:


> This looks stunning!


 
Thanks POODLGRL!!! Love my LIMITED vintage alhambra collection!



kimber418 said:


> einseine,
> 
> Your black onyx is amazing! I love it layered with your yellow gold Vintage alhambra!
> You made great choices! Thank you for sharing and making me want onyx Vintage
> alhambra next!


 
Thanks kimber!!! It's actually pink gold! I am quite satisfied with my decisions so far! All alhambra pieces are very beautiful of course, but I am absolutely-fascinated with the onyx's grossy, deep black!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> The onyx is one of my favorites and I just know that you will get a lot of enjoyment from it?
> I love how you have layered your pg with the onyx, too!


 
Special :kiss:!!! My next descision will be carnelian VS. limited edition??? But, blue or green would not look so good on my skin tone. I know that...



kim_mac said:


> congrats on adding another 10 onyx! now you have longer options! onyx and your rose gold look great together. love alhambra over white dresses!


 
Thanks kim_mak!!! I am glad I can wear the onyx in three lengths now!!! I did not expect, but the onyx X PG is not bad at all. I am glad some of you have mentioned about my white dress! I love it!



thimp said:


> Congrats on your 10 motif addition! Onyx is so beautiful!


 
Thanks thimp!!! I am so happy with my decision! I wanted to add the onyx, my before the flood of new introductions... I love wearing the onyx long. It's so cool!



Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous! You have made me realize I need to double my efforts to save up for the 20 motif (or 2 tens!) in the yg/onyx.


 
Thanks Junkenpo!!! Yearh! The onyx will never go wrong! I love wearing 10-motif, but if you don't wear it short, get the 20 motif! In which colour, vintage alhambra long necklaces are really really gorgeours!!!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Wow!
> Letter wood, malachite and lapis on the horizon.
> So many beautiful choices to look forward to!
> 
> So, if you could have just three choices in Vintage Alhambra, what would they be?



Mop, turquoise, and if I can brave myself into trying yg, it would definitely be malachite-- what a stunning green! And then maybe carnelian. Lol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love carnelian! Mine is blood red...not too dark but not orange.
What did you order?
BTW..it is gorgeous layered with tigers eye....





POODLGRL said:


> LOL . . . I'm way ahead of you . . . I have it on order!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Does anyone know the current retail on the white gold single MOP Alhambra necklace? Thank you!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love carnelian! Mine is blood red...not too dark but not orange.
> What did you order?
> BTW..it is gorgeous layered with tigers eye....



Gosh, you make me laugh. I have the 20-motif tiger's eye--you too?  The carnelian is also 20 motif.  I can't wait! I pick it up next month.
I love layering. I started with the black, had to then have the white.  The rest is history . . . 
Somehow I'm going to have to figure out how to fund the malachite and lapis.  Let us hope there will be no intervening price increase.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes I do!! (actually two 10 motifs).....
The all yg, too!
Yes...I need a 12 step program.






POODLGRL said:


> Gosh, you make me laugh. I have the 20-motif tiger's eye--you too?  The carnelian is also 20 motif.  I can't wait! I pick it up next month.
> I love layering. I started with the black, had to then have the white.  The rest is history . . .
> Somehow I'm going to have to figure out how to fund the malachite and lapis.  Let us hope there will be no intervening price increase.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> einseine the onyx is just
> 
> this is so pretty too from my favorite seller! i have it in YG
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWE-INSPIRI...H_Handbags&hash=item35bed702e3#ht_1599wt_1271



whoops! I just realized I posted a link to BV, which is another favorite brand of mine..... this is the link to the VCA 20 motif MOP with WG HW. Sorry for anyone who thought I was nuts!

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...0-motif-m-o-p-alhambra-18k-i-77860-s-356.html


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will need the lapis to coordinate with your LV bag!





And the malachite would coordinate with my emerald band...... oh my!! Thank god I have a year to prepare!!!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes I do!! (actually two 10 motifs).....
> The all yg, too!
> Yes...I need a 12 step program.



Me too, but not until I get the carnelian, malachite and lapis.  Oh gosh!
I was going to stop with the carnelian.


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!! Beautiful combination and well thought purchase!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!


Wow!  I love this layered look together.  What a lucky girl!  Congrats


----------



## CATEYES

thimp said:


> Strangely enough, my SA told me that they are bringing back the Lapis, in yg, as a limited edition. As for the Malachite, also in yg only, it should be arriving in a year. :tumbleweed:


Thanks for sharing this info!  I wonder if they are coming out at the same time next year?  I hope not so I can save up for both!  I showed pics to my DH and he liked both.  Dreamy


----------



## CATEYES

LVoeletters said:


> And the malachite would coordinate with my emerald band...... oh my!! Thank god I have a year to prepare!!!!!


You have an emerald band?  Sounds uber nice!


----------



## surfergirljen

Gorgeous reveals girls! I love that Onyx set!!!

OMG that gorgeous actress on Boss has a new piece or layers every episode... just saw an alhambra ring, the GORGEOUS perlee bangle with the motifs and diamonds (I die!!)... seriously it's a dark series but if you want to see things modelled you must watch!!


----------



## LVoeletters

CATEYES said:
			
		

> You have an emerald band?  Sounds uber nice!



Just a eternity band in YG, but loooove the green! And thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

LVoeletters said:


> Just a eternity band in YG, but loooove the green! And thanks!


Sounds devine!  You have to get at least one piece in malachite then!


----------



## einseine

veroliz said:


> Wow!! Beautiful combination and well thought purchase!! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks veroliz!!! I have my adviser here.   Of course I have preference, but I try to choose based on wheter or not something looks right on me!



CATEYES said:


> Wow! I love this layered look together. What a lucky girl! Congrats


 
Thanks CATEYS!!! Actually, the purchae of 2 10-motif in onyx had been pending since last Decdmber. I still need sweet alhambra studs in onyx and carnelian!!! But, I am very happy now.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> I have a reveal. I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length. (the 10-motif length, too!) Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe). I love layering onyx and PG. PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together! I am happy with what I have now. No new VCA purchase until next year. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Wow, these 2 necklaces look absolutely stunning together. You have got a lovely collection now and they work so well together.


----------



## Suzie

I have a question for you ladies. I am not a yellow gold girl but if yellow gold does not suit you is pink gold an option? I am thinking about saving up for a 20 motif, might take me a year or more.

As VCA don't make many combinations of the WG with alhambra my options are MOP or maybe pink gold.

I have added pics of my collection and you can see my skin tone with the WG necklace.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> I have a reveal.  I realized I really love onyx and the 20-motif length.  (the 10-motif length, too!)  Yesterday I purchased one more 10-motif in onyx (I have not told my dh yet...hehe).  I love layering onyx and PG.  PG 20-motif and onyx 25-motif also look nice together!  I am happy with what I have now.  No new VCA purchase until next year.  Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Suzie

I guess another option would be the Magic Alhambra Long Necklace in WG. 

If anyone has this, do you love it?


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Wow, these 2 necklaces look absolutely stunning together. You have got a lovely collection now and they work so well together.


 
Thanks Suzie!!! I love my onyx and PG necklaces so much! Before I purchased my vintage alhambra in PG, I did not pay attention to PG and complained about VCA's lacking YG for Perlee collections. But, I happend to find out that PG looks very good on me!!! The SA said PG is not for everyone. It just does not look good on some people. Some people just don't like it! (like old self!) So, please try on PG long necklace! It must look good on you because your skin tone looks like pinkish. I am sure I will collect Perlee bangles in PG & WG!



Samia said:


> Congrats! Looks great!


 
Thanks~Samia!!! I can wear 10, 15, 20 & 25 motifs now! Very enjoyable.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Thanks Suzie!!! I love my onyx and PG necklaces so much! Before I purchased my vintage alhambra in PG, I did not pay attention to PG and complained about VCA's lacking YG for Perlee collections. But, I happend to find out that PG looks very good on me!!! The SA said PG is not for everyone. It just does not look good on some people. Some people just don't like it! (like old self!) So, please try on PG long necklace! It must look good on you because your skin tone looks like pinkish. I am sure I will collect Perlee bangles in PG & WG!
> 
> 
> I would have to wait until I travel overseas again to try on the PG as there is no VCA in my country.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Thanks~Samia!!! I can wear 10, 15, 20 & 25 motifs now! Very enjoyable.


I am sure its very enjoyable!


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> I guess another option would be the Magic Alhambra Long Necklace in WG.
> 
> If anyone has this, do you love it?




I have the Magic in wg with white mop, grey mop , and chalcedony.  I LOVE it !  I bought mine before all the crazy price increases though.  I think the price is now over $22,000.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I have the Magic in wg with white mop, grey mop , and chalcedony. I LOVE it ! I bought mine before all the crazy price increases though. I think the price is now over $22,000.


 
Thanks sbelle, gosh, well that is out of contention, didn't realise how expensive it was!


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> I guess another option would be the Magic Alhambra Long Necklace in WG.
> 
> If anyone has this, do you love it?



Oh Suzie... get this one!!! 

I'm not sure about colouring... I can see the WG does really suit you nicely. I am not a HUGE fan of the all-rose gold by VCA... I find it very coppery looking. According to my SA that means it's the 'highest quality' - but it's not my fav. Especially in the all-rose gold. IF they came out with it in the MOP combo OMG I would grab it - I had my hands on the magic one for a few short months and it was STUNNING. But there wasn't too much RG on it, KWIM? I also love the perlee with diamonds on it but same thing... not a lot of RG all at once. 

I've seen this one on and if you can carry off this length and this style it is RIDICULOUSLY beautiful. There is one at Birks (Canadian retailer of VCA) in the window and it TAUNTS me at every visit!!! 

You might also consider WG with chalcedony? There is a blue agate one on ebay (is that the same as chalcedon) in 10 motif I think and wow - what a gorgeous tone to it!!! 

But if you can swing the price you really can't beat the long magic one, with those luscious big fat motifs in grays and whites - SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Suzie

surfergirljen said:


> Oh Suzie... get this one!!!
> 
> I'm not sure about colouring... I can see the WG does really suit you nicely. I am not a HUGE fan of the all-rose gold by VCA... I find it very coppery looking. According to my SA that means it's the 'highest quality' - but it's not my fav. Especially in the all-rose gold. IF they came out with it in the MOP combo OMG I would grab it - I had my hands on the magic one for a few short months and it was STUNNING. But there wasn't too much RG on it, KWIM? I also love the perlee with diamonds on it but same thing... not a lot of RG all at once.
> 
> I've seen this one on and if you can carry off this length and this style it is RIDICULOUSLY beautiful. There is one at Birks (Canadian retailer of VCA) in the window and it TAUNTS me at every visit!!!
> 
> You might also consider WG with chalcedony? There is a blue agate one on ebay (is that the same as chalcedon) in 10 motif I think and wow - what a gorgeous tone to it!!!
> 
> But if you can swing the price you really can't beat the long magic one, with those luscious big fat motifs in grays and whites - SO PRETTY!!!


 
Thanks for your reply surfergirljen, it is stunning but unfortunately so is the price! But you never know maybe if I stop buying things here and there that I don't need, I may get myself a bit of a kitty together.


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> Thanks for your reply surfergirljen, it is stunning but unfortunately so is the price! But you never know maybe *if I stop buying things here and there that I don't need, I may get myself a bit of a kitty together.*



That is always my problem.  If I would quit buying shoes and bags that I don't need, it would go a long way towards VCA!


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> That is always my problem. If I would quit buying shoes and bags that I don't need, it would go a long way towards VCA!


 
Too true, it is amazing how all those little purchases can add up!


----------



## surfergirljen

I know, I hate that! I buy and buy and then go on "returning fits" when I find something I really want!

That is a big price tag, yikes. But soooo beautiful... worth saving for I think!


----------



## POODLGRL

Suzie said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I am not a yellow gold girl but if yellow gold does not suit you is pink gold an option? I am thinking about saving up for a 20 motif, might take me a year or more.
> 
> As VCA don't make many combinations of the WG with alhambra my options are MOP or maybe pink gold.
> 
> I have added pics of my collection and you can see my skin tone with the WG necklace.



In my experience the pink gold is indistinguishable from the yellow gold when it's worn.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie,
You have such a beautiful collection.
I was just about to suggest calcedony when I saw the beautiful piece that you posted. I love this magic piece! 




Suzie said:


> I guess another option would be the Magic Alhambra Long Necklace in WG.
> 
> If anyone has this, do you love it?


----------



## kim_mac

suzie, i've always loved the mop and turquoise together.  you could layer the mop with your all wg as well.  or it looks lovely on it's own - crisp and would match so many things.  the magic is special but more of a stand alone piece.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

One more...I do not have the magic necklace.
I am very short, so sadly the only way I could wear it is doubled. 
The magic necklace is what initially attracted me to VCA....


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:
			
		

> suzie, i've always loved the mop and turquoise together.  you could layer the mop with your all wg as well.  or it looks lovely on it's own - crisp and would match so many things.  the magic is special but more of a stand alone piece.



I completely agree--the magic is a gorgeous stand alone piece! Unfortunately, I am too short to wear it. And I loooove mop with turquoise -- so pretty together!


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone know if the byzantine line was discontinued. I haven't seen it around anywhere. Interested in YG.

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-byzantine-alhambra-link-bracelet/p/3006/


----------



## AMJ

thinking to get my first 20 motif long necklace. which one? MOP/yg or onyx/yg? please help!


----------



## beachy10

AMJ said:


> thinking to get my first 20 motif long necklace. which one? MOP/yg or onyx/yg? please help!


 
Both are great choices. MOP is more subtle, onyx is more of a pop.
I love mop and onyx together.
I think you have to try them on. I was thinking of onyx but then wanted an everyday necklace and chose MOP.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Both are beautiful classics!
Have you tried them both on, yet?




AMJ said:


> thinking to get my first 20 motif long necklace. which one? MOP/yg or onyx/yg? please help!


----------



## AMJ

beachy10 said:


> Both are great choices. MOP is more subtle, onyx is more of a pop.
> I love mop and onyx together.
> I think you have to try them on. I was thinking of onyx but then wanted an everyday necklace and chose MOP.



I think I prefer an everyday necklace. I wish I can get both!




texasgirliegirl said:


> Both are beautiful classics!
> Have you tried them both on, yet?



I tried them both but still couldn't decide which one. Normally I am a wg girl but really prefer the necklace in yg. I think the mop looks nicer with yg.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I heard last year that this line is no longer available.
A shame because it is so beautiful...especially in gold. The wg bracelet looks more substantial IRL.





beachy10 said:


> Does anyone know if the byzantine line was discontinued. I haven't seen it around anywhere. Interested in YG.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-byzantine-alhambra-link-bracelet/p/3006/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I felt the same way when I first started looking at this line. Like you, I typically prefer wg but the vintage Alhambra collection changed that for me..while it is all gorgeous, I love how the stones look set in yg.
A lot of collectors start out with the mop...it is fresh and beautiful and will go with a lot...but the onyx is very lux.
Have you looked at some of the other colors? Not to complicate your decision, but three more choices are coming out by next year.
One more consideration...
Do you ever wear shorter necklaces? You can buy two ten motifs for the same price as a 20 motif. Linked together, you will have the long option as long as the extra clasp doesn't bother you. 



AMJ said:


> I think I prefer an everyday necklace. I wish I can get both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried them both but still couldn't decide which one. Normally I am a wg girl but really prefer the necklace in yg. I think the mop looks nicer with yg.


----------



## beachy10

I saw a girl yesterday that had a 10 onyx and 10 mop layered. It was gorgeous!
It makes me want a 10 onyx. 

A 10 onyx and 10 YG would also look great layered.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I felt the same way when I first started looking at this line. Like you, I typically prefer wg but the vintage Alhambra collection changed that for me..while it is all gorgeous, I love how the stones look set in yg.
> A lot of collectors start out with the mop...it is fresh and beautiful and will go with a lot...but the onyx is very lux.
> Have you looked at some of the other colors? Not to complicate your decision, but three more choices are coming out by next year.
> One more consideration...
> Do you ever wear shorter necklaces? You can buy two ten motifs for the same price as a 20 motif. Linked together, you will have the long option as long as the extra clasp doesn't bother you.


 
I agree with getting 2 10's, then you can wear alone short or long. I also think there is better resale value with the 10's vs the 20. If you ever had to sell I think you would have an easier time with the 10's (not that I would ever sell but you never know)!


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I heard last year that this line is no longer available.
> A shame because it is so beautiful...especially in gold. The wg bracelet looks more substantial IRL.


 
I found one online but it comes with a charm. I don't really want the charm.


----------



## AMJ

Thank you for the opinion.
May I ask what are the 3 choices?
So what combination did you get for your first long necklace?
I don't like how the 10 motif look on me - too short. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> I felt the same way when I first started looking at this line. Like you, I typically prefer wg but the vintage Alhambra collection changed that for me..while it is all gorgeous, I love how the stones look set in yg.
> A lot of collectors start out with the mop...it is fresh and beautiful and will go with a lot...but the onyx is very lux.
> Have you looked at some of the other colors? Not to complicate your decision, but three more choices are coming out by next year.
> One more consideration...
> Do you ever wear shorter necklaces? You can buy two ten motifs for the same price as a 20 motif. Linked together, you will have the long option as long as the extra clasp doesn't bother you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Technically my first piece was the 20 motif turquoise set in yg. I had to order the mop so the turquoise came first.
VCA will introduce letter wood this fall in both limited edition and permanent collections. The LE collection will have alternating motifs with pink gold motifs. It is very pretty!
Next will come malachite and lapis.
There are so many beautiful choices and more to look forward to.
This is why this is the VCA addiction thread!!!!




AMJ said:


> Thank you for the opinion.
> May I ask what are the 3 choices?
> So what combination did you get for your first long necklace?
> I don't like how the 10 motif look on me - too short.


----------



## AMJ

Haha.. I love the turquoise too! Do you wear the mop more often or the turquoise? Thanks.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Technically my first piece was the 20 motif turquoise set in yg. I had to order the mop so the turquoise came first.
> VCA will introduce letter wood this fall in both limited edition and permanent collections. The LE collection will have alternating motifs with pink gold motifs. It is very pretty!
> Next will come malachite and lapis.
> There are so many beautiful choices and more to look forward to.
> This is why this is the VCA addiction thread!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone know if the byzantine line was discontinued. I haven't seen it around anywhere. Interested in YG.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-byzantine-alhambra-link-bracelet/p/3006/



Beachy, I saw the bracelet in LV last month, and almost bought it.  it's YG.  They may still have it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It depends on the season. I wear the turquoise in the spring/summer but the mop year round.
I have to admit, though...I wear the onyx a lot more than my mop.
If you decide on turquoise, you will probably need to buy it in Europe because it has become very difficult to find in the USA.



AMJ said:


> Haha.. I love the turquoise too! Do you wear the mop more often or the turquoise? Thanks.


----------



## kim_mac

my favorite alhambra the mop yg because it's so pretty.  the turquoise is a close second because it pops.  the onyx is a close third because it's so bold.  i hope you will have a chance to try them all on because i think you'll know once you put them on.  they are all beautiful and many people don't stop at 1.  truly an addiction!


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, (I don't know how to multi quote) thank you for weighing in with your opinions. Maybe the Magic would be too long (and too expensive for me) I am 5"4' and yes I guess it would be more of a statement piece. 

I think the MOP 20 would be more user friendly and I would get more wear out of it. Or I could also do a 10 and a 5. Ah descisions.

I think somehow the PG is not for me.


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone know if the byzantine line was discontinued. I haven't seen it around anywhere. Interested in YG.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-byzantine-alhambra-link-bracelet/p/3006/



VCA told me in February of 2011 that the byzantine alhambra design was being rested.  At that time I had already bought two of the short yellow gold byzantine alhambra necklaces (similar in length to the 10 motif necklaces) and wanted to buy a long white gold byzantine alhambra necklace (this matches the bracelet you posted the link to).   As there were no longer any necklaces in the system, VCA agreed to make one for me.

Some of you may remember the fiasco that resulted-- VCA actually made the byzantine necklace, not the byzantine alhambra.  The byzantine only has the oval pieces, where the byzantine alhambra has alternating oval and clover pieces.  The byzantine is sold in Europe.

In the end, I was able to get them to make the right necklace but was told at the time that they would no longer make them as a special order.

ETA:  I do want to emphasize that although VCA told me that the byzantine alhambra design was being rested, I don't know if it is absolutely true.  Seems like we've all heard some things from VCA that weren't really true (turquoise being rested???!!!)


----------



## thimp

I just heard a rumor that there will be a price increase, for US customers, in September. Can anyone confirm this rumor? TIA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This does not surprise me at all considering the fact that they will be introducing a LE collection in October.
What a bummer!!
This is what VCA does to stimulate sales.....increase prices so that we all run out and buy what we can just to avoid the price increase....until the NEXT one.




thimp said:


> I just heard a rumor that there will be a price increase, for US customers, in September. Can anyone confirm this rumor? TIA.


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I saw a girl yesterday that had a 10 onyx and 10 mop layered. It was gorgeous!
> It makes me want a 10 onyx.
> 
> A 10 onyx and 10 YG would also look great layered.



Ohhhh!  Was it me?  I wore those 2 layered yesterday!!!!! Where we're you?


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Technically my first piece was the 20 motif turquoise set in yg. I had to order the mop so the turquoise came first.
> VCA will introduce letter wood this fall in both limited edition and permanent collections. The LE collection will have alternating motifs with pink gold motifs. It is very pretty!
> Next will come malachite and lapis.
> There are so many beautiful choices and more to look forward to.
> This is why this is the VCA addiction thread!!!!


Texasgirliegirl-do you know if the malachite and lapis are coming out next year at the same time or will there be time in between releases?  I need to plan my purchases


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> I have a question for you ladies. I am not a yellow gold girl but if yellow gold does not suit you is pink gold an option? I am thinking about saving up for a 20 motif, might take me a year or more.
> 
> As VCA don't make many combinations of the WG with alhambra my options are MOP or maybe pink gold.
> 
> I have added pics of my collection and you can see my skin tone with the WG necklace.


I think the wg does compliment your skin tone and you have a good set of wg already to mix and match.  You may be right in thinking pg or yg solid may "blend in" if you will, to your skin and not stand out as much as wg.  I think what many of the ladies here have done lately may be a good option for you-get a 10 motif and a 5 motif of the same stones to put together if you wish.  Then you could also pair with your already existing 10 motifs for contrast as Texasbrooke said she did today with onyx and mop.


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> Ohhhh! Was it me? I wore those 2 layered yesterday!!!!! Where we're you?


 
LOL, it was in San Francisco.


----------



## beachy10

thimp said:


> I just heard a rumor that there will be a price increase, for US customers, in September. Can anyone confirm this rumor? TIA.


 
Gosh, I was hoping there wouldn't be another one until next year. I was hoping to get a few piceces on vacation. I really want the pave frivole earrings.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks veroliz!!! I have my adviser here. Of course I have preference, but I try to choose based on wheter or not something looks right on me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CATEYS!!! Actually, the purchae of 2 10-motif in onyx had been pending since last Decdmber. I still need sweet alhambra studs in onyx and carnelian!!! But, I am very happy now.


 
That is a long time to wait for your onyx!!  I agree, now you need earrings to match or contrast and carnelian and onyx will be beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> I think the wg does compliment your skin tone and you have a good set of wg already to mix and match. You may be right in thinking pg or yg solid may "blend in" if you will, to your skin and not stand out as much as wg. I think what many of the ladies here have done lately may be a good option for you-get a 10 motif and a 5 motif of the same stones to put together if you wish. Then you could also pair with your already existing 10 motifs for contrast as Texasbrooke said she did today with onyx and mop.


 
Thank you, it sounds a good option so I will set my saving target for the WG MOP.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Thank you, it sounds a good option so I will set my saving target for the WG MOP.


Would look so good with your wg turq and/or recent wg vintage find!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Would look so good with your wg turq and/or recent wg vintage find!


 
Yes, I agree, it will be about a year or so away though, so something to look forward to!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I read about it here!
QUOTE=CATEYES;22616565]Texasgirliegirl-do you know if the malachite and lapis are coming out next year at the same time or will there be time in between releases?  I need to plan my purchases[/QUOTE]


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> That is a long time to wait for your onyx!! I agree, now you need earrings to match or contrast and carnelian and onyx will be beautiful!


 
Ha ha.  But, I had almost forgot it.  I did not feel I needed one more 10 motif in onyx until I started wearing my 2 x 10 motif in PG!!!  Yes, yes, yes.  I neeeed vintage alhambra earclips in onyx.  Actually, I wanted to purchase the onyx earclips last month in Monaco, but they did not have onyx so I bought PG.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Ha ha.  But, I had almost forgot it.  I did not feel I needed one more 10 motif in onyx until I started wearing my 2 x 10 motif in PG!!!  Yes, yes, yes.  I neeeed vintage alhambra earclips in onyx.  Actually, I wanted to purchase the onyx earclips last month in Monaco, but they did not have onyx so I bought PG.


PG is a great choice because it matches both necklaces and goes with everything!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> PG is a great choice because it matches both necklaces and goes with everything!


 
Thanks CATEYES! Now I want to wear ahambra earrings every day.... I need at least one more pairs!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The onyx ear clips are very flattering and I feel that they will be versatile...casual to dressy when worn with your beautiful necklace..





einseine said:


> Thanks CATEYES! Now I want to wear ahambra earrings every day.... I need at least one more pairs!!!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks CATEYES! Now I want to wear ahambra earrings every day.... I need at least one more pairs!!!


He he!!  I know how you feel.  Since my turq sweets arrived, I put up my diamond studs because I can't stop looking at these.  The color is just so pretty!  I am thinking like you and need another pair to rotate too (ha ha-need) but am behaving until the LE's next spring You have great willpower einseine to wait from Dec to now so I will remember you when I'm pining for VCA, Chanel or LV.  I need to pray for self-restraint!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have the rose de Noel earrings? 
I love them in mop and also in turquoise. VCA in BOCA used to have a set in chalcedony.
I don't recall seeing any photos here of the earrings....
Any fans?


----------



## POODLGRL

Suzie said:


> Too true, it is amazing how all those little purchases can add up!


There are times I've bought 2-3 pair of shoes-then brought them back-I get them home and think for a little more I could have a piece of jewelry. I wear them once and they're used shoes I'd be lucky to be able to sell on ebay for a fraction of what I spent. At least jewelry, and certainly VCA doesn't have that kind of obsolescence.


----------



## Suzie

POODLGRL said:


> There are times I've bought 2-3 pair of shoes-then brought them back-I get them home and think for a little more I could have a piece of jewelery. I wear them once, they're used shoes which I probably won't want to wear next year. At least jewelry, and certainly VCA doesn't have that kind of obsolescence.


 
So true, I shudder to think if we add up the total cost of a pair of shoes here, a dress there, handbag there etc!! We might all be dripping in diamonds.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> One more...I do not have the magic necklace.
> I am very short, so sadly the only way I could wear it is doubled.
> The magic necklace is what initially attracted me to VCA....


There's a short Magic Alhambra that just went up on ebay. It's very pretty.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A..._Watches_FineJewellery_CA&hash=item2c675b982c


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody have the rose de Noel earrings?
> I love them in mop and also in turquoise. VCA in BOCA used to have a set in chalcedony.
> I don't recall seeing any photos here of the earrings....
> Any fans?



That's a good question. I've always wondered if they're heavy to wear.  They're gorgeous but they don't look like they'd be comfortable.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> The onyx ear clips are very flattering and I feel that they will be versatile...casual to dressy when worn with your beautiful necklace..


 
 My dh recommended I should buy the onyx earclips in Monaco! So he might gave them to me for X'mas unless I don't tell him I have got 10-motif in onyx.......


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> He he!! I know how you feel. Since my turq sweets arrived, I put up my diamond studs because I can't stop looking at these. The color is just so pretty! I am thinking like you and need another pair to rotate too (ha ha-need) but am behaving until the LE's next spring You have great willpower einseine to wait from Dec to now so I will remember you when I'm pining for VCA, Chanel or LV. I need to pray for self-restraint!


 
NONONO. nonono. I don't have  that kind of willpower. 

I was happy with the 5+10 length until last month. If not, I must have purchased 10 motif in onyx instead of PG in Monaco! My PG 20-motif length made me want another 10 motif in onyx. Last week I suddenly, seriously felt the necessity of it and rushed into the VCA store to get it!!! Thus, my decision was rather hasty, but for me, 20 motifs in onyx will be must have!!!!


----------



## AMJ

Thank you! 


kim_mac said:


> my favorite alhambra the mop yg because it's so pretty.  the turquoise is a close second because it pops.  the onyx is a close third because it's so bold.  i hope you will have a chance to try them all on because i think you'll know once you put them on.  they are all beautiful and many people don't stop at 1.  truly an addiction!


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> NONONO. nonono. I don't have that kind of willpower.
> 
> I was happy with the 5+10 length until last month. If not, I must have purchased 10 motif in onyx instead of PG in Monaco! My PG 20-motif length made me want another 10 motif in onyx. Last week I suddenly, seriously felt the necessity of it and rushed into the VCA store to get it!!! Thus, my decision was rather hasty, but for me, 20 motifs in onyx will be must have!!!!


 
Onyx is just divine,if only they made it in WG I would be a happy camper!


----------



## thimp

Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.


They are sooooo beautiful.  Wear them well.  Are these the small?


----------



## thimp

POODLGRL said:


> They are sooooo beautiful.  Wear them well.  Are these the small?


Thank you, POODLGRL. Yes, they are small. I never even considered the large. I think they would be ginormous.


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.



It looks stunning on you!  It is indeed very fun and feminine.  I'm so happy that you decided to get them.


----------



## AMJ

Really beautiful! 



thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## kim_mac

never tired of seeing your modeling pics, thimp.  those earrings are so gorgeous on you.  completely fun and feminine and super sparkly!  i'm so happy to hear you are enjoying them!


----------



## thimp

marialc121 said:


> It looks stunning on you!  It is indeed very fun and feminine.  I'm so happy that you decided to get them.


Thank you, marialc! I still crave for the small cosmos earrings. But I think the small flower lace earrings sit better on my ears.



AMJ said:


> Really beautiful!


Thank you, AMJ!:kiss:


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:


> never tired of seeing your modeling pics, thimp.  those earrings are so gorgeous on you.  completely fun and feminine and super sparkly!  i'm so happy to hear you are enjoying them!


Thank you, kim_mac! I just hope they will still be wearable when I am 60-70s.


----------



## kim_mac

thimp said:


> Thank you, kim_mac! I just hope they will still be wearable when I am 60-70s.



for sure!  you will rock them at any age!


----------



## marialc121

thimp said:


> Thank you, marialc! I still crave for the small cosmos earrings. But I think the small flower lace earrings sit better on my ears.



I think they both look great on you as with all the VCA pieces, but I really love the flower lace.  It's the perfect size and it makes me happy seeing the earrings on you.


----------



## texasbrooke

beachy10 said:
			
		

> LOL, it was in San Francisco.



Wasn't me then!  I was literally on opposite end of country in Ft. Lauderdale!   Would have been funny if it was me though!  Lol


----------



## einseine

thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.


 
They are really beautiful!!  Looks great on you thimp!!  You always wear your VCA pieces so elegantly!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ok....ok....I have the flower lace earrings on approval.
You are all killing me!  Why must they cost three times what the pave frivole cost?
Waaaahhhh!!!! 
Thimp, you are such a devil to tempt me in this way....
A very lovely devil...with great taste!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Ok....ok....I have the flower lace earrings on approval.
> You are all killing me!  Why do have to cost three times what the pave frivole cost?
> Waaaahhhh!!!!
> Thimp, younger such a devil to tempt me in this way....
> A very lovely devil...with great taste!



Lol! I was thinking about you when I posted the pic. Xxoo. They are actually very wearable.


----------



## thimp

einseine said:
			
		

> They are really beautiful!!  Looks great on you thimp!!  You always wear your VCA pieces so elegantly!



Thank you, einseine! I can say the same about you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really love them.
Why does the wish list just keep growing?


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I really love them.
> Why does the wish list just keep growing?



I know! It's terrible, isn't it? I wish they start coming out with ugly pieces. Lol


----------



## kim_mac

yay, congrats tgg!  i knew you were bound to get them!  i'm so happy for you!!!

thimp, i see more cosmos and flower lace in your future!


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:
			
		

> yay, congrats tgg!  i knew you were bound to get them!  i'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> thimp, i see more cosmos and flower lace in your future!



Lol! Shhh, don't say that. Lol. Perhaps one day, I will managed to get a matching set...


----------



## Suzie

thimp said:


> Thank you, kim_mac! I just hope they will still be wearable when I am 60-70s.


 
They are just stunning on you thimp.

I saw a picture in a a magazine recently and is showed Jane Fonda wearing 2 x 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces, and they looked great on her so at least we can wear them for a very long time.


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.


These are so beautiful. How is it I've never seen them before? Wear them well, sweetie!


----------



## avedashiva

thimp - you look so chic, so elegant.


----------



## thimp

avedashiva said:
			
		

> thimp - you look so chic, so elegant.



Thank you, avedashiva! So sweet of you!


----------



## thimp

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> These are so beautiful. How is it I've never seen them before? Wear them well, sweetie!



Lol. I never even considered the flower lace until tgg mentioned about them here on the forum. This is a dangerous place!


----------



## thimp

Suzie said:
			
		

> They are just stunning on you thimp.
> 
> I saw a picture in a a magazine recently and is showed Jane Fonda wearing 2 x 10 motif vintage alhambra necklaces, and they looked great on her so at least we can wear them for a very long time.



Thank you, Suzie! Have you decided on your next 20 motif?? I think the MOP would be perfect!


----------



## Suzie

thimp said:


> Thank you, Suzie! Have you decided on your next 20 motif?? I think the MOP would be perfect!



Yes thimp, I think the MOP with WG is the one for me, will have to save up for awhile so I must stay focused!


----------



## einseine

Perlee Bangle Stacking pics!  I prefer how they look to Love Bracelet stacking.  I love the satin one, but it's a cuff and very heavy...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow....so beautiful!!
Which one is on your wish list?




einseine said:


> Perlee Bangle Stacking pics!  I prefer how they look to Love Bracelet stacking.  I love the satin one, but it's a cuff and very heavy...


----------



## G&Smommy

thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.



They look great on you!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Perlee Bangle Stacking pics!  I prefer how they look to Love Bracelet stacking.  I love the satin one, but it's a cuff and very heavy...



I love these pics!  Thanks for posting!  The Perlee bangle is at the top of my wish list!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow....so beautiful!!
> Which one is on your wish list?


 
tgg!!!
I know your recommendation. The diamond clover one! But, unfortunately, my dh did not like it. I tried on the WG diamond clover one for his approval. He said, you cannot believe this, "It looks cheap." But, I know, he cannot turn thumbs down if I insist. He has not yet seen the PG diamond clover one. He might like it!

My top prioity is Perlee Signature both in PG and WG, then the Satin one. I am not really interested in the diamond ones NOW.


----------



## einseine

G&Smommy said:


> I love these pics! Thanks for posting! The Perlee bangle is at the top of my wish list!


 
Hi G&Smommy!!!  They will look great with your beautiful pave collections!  Which bangle?  PG or WG?


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> Perlee Bangle Stacking pics!  I prefer how they look to Love Bracelet stacking.  I love the satin one, but it's a cuff and very heavy...


I've tried them, they're beautiful and I am so lusting after them it's not funny.


----------



## Belle.

is there any news on price increases in europe?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Pricing for the Limited Edition Letterwood Collection(alternating motifs):

20 Motifs  $18,400.00

10 Motifs  $9,200

Bracelet    $4,600

Earrings    $4,450.00


----------



## POODLGRL

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pricing for the Limited Edition Letterwood Collection(alternating motifs):
> 
> 20 Motifs  $18,400.00
> 
> 10 Motifs  $9,200
> 
> Bracelet    $4,600
> 
> Earrings    $4,450.00



That's ridiculous. And the price of gold has gone done since the last price increase.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Ladies, I know you are probably tire of hearing about the small flower lace earrings, but I just have to share with you how much I love them! The open design makes the earrings so fun and feminine. Thank you for letting me share.


Gorgeous Thimp , big big congrats !!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

POODLGRL said:


> That's ridiculous. And the price of gold has gone done since the last price increase.


Yes, I am pretty shocked and getting ready to decline it. I think that is insane! With tax, it is about a grand a motif which although is cheaper than what a single pendant would cost, seems ridiculously high to me. If the regular versions are as much, I am not sure how well they will sell. I do love my malachite pieces though....


----------



## beachy10

There's a cute lucky bracelet on Yoogi's closet

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22510...urquoise-lucky-alhambra-4-motif-bracelet.aspx


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> There's a cute lucky bracelet on Yoogi's closet
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-22510...urquoise-lucky-alhambra-4-motif-bracelet.aspx


The same one is on ebay


----------



## beachy10

POODLGRL said:


> The same one is on ebay


 
Looks like that one sold already. Too bad they didn't see this one, better price.


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> Looks like that one sold already. Too bad they didn't see this one, better price.


Lucky Diamonds will negotiate.  Give them a call and ask for Susan (the owner's wife).


----------



## beachy10

POODLGRL said:


> Lucky Diamonds will negotiate. Give them a call and ask for Susan (the owner's wife).


 
Oh, I don't want the bracelet but it's good to know they negotiate.


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Hi G&Smommy!!! They will look great with your beautiful pave collections! Which bangle? PG or WG?


 
Thanks!  I want the WG with pave clovers and the plain WG.  I actually saw a picture online with someone wearing the pave Magic ring and the WG MOP Alhambra bracelet I have along with the WG pave clover Perlee bangle and it looked gorgeous!  The Perlee is definitely next on my list!

Be sure to post a reveal if you get one!  I never get tired of looking at them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I saw the same bracelet (the wg) last week and I agree with your husband!!
Certainly beautiful in pg, I did not care for it in wg...was not the least bit tempted!



einseine said:


> tgg!!!
> I know your recommendation. The diamond clover one! But, unfortunately, my dh did not like it. I tried on the WG diamond clover one for his approval. He said, you cannot believe this, "It looks cheap." But, I know, he cannot turn thumbs down if I insist. He has not yet seen the PG diamond clover one. He might like it!
> 
> My top prioity is Perlee Signature both in PG and WG, then the Satin one. I am not really interested in the diamond ones NOW.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

......and it's WOOD.



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Pricing for the Limited Edition Letterwood Collection(alternating motifs):
> 
> 20 Motifs $18,400.00
> 
> 10 Motifs $9,200
> 
> Bracelet $4,600
> 
> Earrings $4,450.00


----------



## einseine

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! I want the WG with pave clovers and the plain WG. I actually saw a picture online with someone wearing the pave Magic ring and the WG MOP Alhambra bracelet I have along with the WG pave clover Perlee bangle and it looked gorgeous! The Perlee is definitely next on my list!
> 
> Be sure to post a reveal if you get one! I never get tired of looking at them!


 
The pic you have seen must be from ELLE's PICTURE BOOK. Yes, yes, yes. Her combo looked so beautiful and gorgeours!!! I personally prefer the PG one. Because the surface of the WG diamond clovers looks too shiny, seems to me a bit like a mirror. But if I had the pave Magic ring & the WG MOP Alhambra bracelet, my choice would be the WG diamond clover.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> ......and it's WOOD.


 
I don't need to hover between the carnelian and the alternating one.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> ......and it's WOOD.




you know my thoughts


----------



## kimber418

After much thought and consideration I will not be buying wood.  I do love the alternating PG and clover design but I cannot see spending that kind of money for wood.   I will be choosing between the following 2 or black onyx for my next 20 motif!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> The pic you have seen must be from ELLE's PICTURE BOOK. Yes, yes, yes. Her combo looked so beautiful and gorgeours!!! I personally prefer the PG one. Because the surface of the WG diamond clovers looks too shiny, seems to me a bit like a mirror. But if I had the pave Magic ring & the WG MOP Alhambra bracelet, my choice would be the WG diamond clover.


 
Yes, it was Elle's Picture Book.  She has some beautiful pieces!  I love the PG version too, but the WG ties in with my current pieces better.


----------



## LVoeletters

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Yes, it was Elle's Picture Book.  She has some beautiful pieces!  I love the PG version too, but the WG ties in with my current pieces better.



What is Elle's picture book


----------



## G&Smommy

LVoeletters said:


> What is Elle's picture book


 
Here's the link.  The post "Lazy Sunday" has the combo I was talking about.

http://mstylepicturebook.blogspot.com/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Any of the three would look absolutely gorgeous with your coloring.
Difficult choice!
I am with you on the 'wood.....
Just can't do it..



kimber418 said:


> After much thought and consideration I will not be buying wood.  I do love the alternating PG and clover design but I cannot see spending that kind of money for wood.   I will be choosing between the following 2 or black onyx for my next 20 motif!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have become turned off to the wood as well.
Especially after seeing the pricing.




Hermesaholic said:


> you know my thoughts


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody know why VCA sets diamonds in wg instead of platinum?


----------



## couturequeen

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Does anybody know why VCA sets diamonds in wg instead of platinum?



My guess is because platinum is softer. For these prices, you would expect platinum pieces!


----------



## lisabmiller

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Does anybody know why VCA sets diamonds in wg instead of platinum?



White gold is much "whiter" than platinum. Diamonds look brighter and whiter in white gold. Platinum usually has to be dipped in rhodium to make it look as bright as white gold. But platinum is not as soft as gold.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have become turned off to the wood as well.
> Especially after seeing the pricing.



I hate to play devil's advocate, but in light of the suggestion of a September price increase, could this be the new price for some of the 20-motifs and not just the wood?
It seems strange that the price of the wood alhambra would be so high, but then again the cost of the limited edition lacquered Magic Alhambra pendant was pretty outrageous as well.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have become turned off to the wood as well.
> Especially after seeing the pricing.



yep. i have become turned off to the brand to some degree. love it aesthetically but i am done with it. its simply no longer worth the price to me


----------



## bbcakes

I am considering buying a 5 motif turquoise WG bracelet from my friend. It is the dark, rich hue that I love but noticed not all the motifs are well matched in terms of hue--one motif is a tad lighter than the others. Not a glaring difference, but noticeable to my untrained eye when the bracelet is laying flat on a table. Is this normal for VCA turquoise or could it be a sign of a poorly matched piece by VCA? I do not own any VCA turquoise yet, an just assumed motifs on a given piece of jewelry would be a nearly perfect match. Thanks for any insight into this. (BTW, I have no doubts about he authenticity b/c I was with her when she purchased it at the boutique).


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody know why VCA sets diamonds in wg instead of platinum?





couturequeen said:


> My guess is because platinum is softer. For these prices, you would expect platinum pieces!






			
				lisabmiller said:
			
		

> White gold is much "whiter" than platinum. Diamonds look brighter and whiter in white gold. Platinum usually has to be dipped in rhodium to make it look as bright as white gold. But platinum is not as soft as gold.



If that is the case than why do all the top jewelers put their biggest stones in platinum?  I can guarantee you that my tiffany diamond with platinum prongs is not plated in rhodium.  And neither is anyone else's that I know of.  Also, it costs more to use raw platinum material plain and simple and you also need special tools which is why more jewelers shy away from it.  But I have never heard of it being softer than say 18kt yellow or have the need to be rhodium plated.  I believe it just needs a polish with the right tools and it smooths out the scratches without any metal loss like you see with gold.  But, let's start a thread on this on the forum and let the experts inform us because I am just as curious.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> ......and it's WOOD.


My thoughts exactly!!  I know the LE malachite I bought way back when was priced higher than the regular 10 motifs were. I bought a pair but wood? Eh. I just cannot do it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone have any more info about when the Lapis will be released, and what the prices may be?


----------



## Hermesaholic

lisabmiller said:


> White gold is much "whiter" than platinum. Diamonds look brighter and whiter in white gold. Platinum usually has to be dipped in rhodium to make it look as bright as white gold. But platinum is not as soft as gold.



this is not accurate:  white gold is a combination of nickel or some "white" alloy mixed with yellow gold. it is a warm white.  nothing is as white as platinum. Platinum is rarely , if ever dipped it rhodium.  White gold is routinely dipped in rhodium to "whiten" it.  VCA dips it as does Cartier.  Gold is historically less expensive than platinum and it is easier to work with.  Platinum is far rarer than white gold and is typically used in the finest jewelry.  white gold is lighter and it is much easier to work with.  both are valid reasons why it is often chosen for many pieces.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My thoughts exactly!!  I know the LE malachite I bought way back when was priced higher than the regular 10 motifs were. I bought a pair but wood? Eh. I just cannot do it.



i know............not a snowballs chance


----------



## POODLGRL

bbcakes said:


> I am considering buying a 5 motif turquoise WG bracelet from my friend. It is the dark, rich hue that I love but noticed not all the motifs are well matched in terms of hue--one motif is a tad lighter than the others. Not a glaring difference, but noticeable to my untrained eye when the bracelet is laying flat on a table. Is this normal for VCA turquoise or could it be a sign of a poorly matched piece by VCA? I do not own any VCA turquoise yet, an just assumed motifs on a given piece of jewelry would be a nearly perfect match. Thanks for any insight into this. (BTW, I have no doubts about he authenticity b/c I was with her when she purchased it at the boutique).



VCA uses natural turquoise, not dyed or color enhanced. Turquoise is very porous and it's not uncommon for the color to change over time based on exposure to sun, oils in the skin, perfume, etc.  The clovers may have matched perfectly when it was new, but you can expect some color change over time.  Because there are multiple clovers and each clover is cut from a different part of the stone you're more likely to see a color change.  What you're seeing is characteristic of natural turquoise.  If it bothers you, don't buy it, but I daresay, any turquoise alhambra will show some color variation over time.
Any other TPF'ers have any experience with this?


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> VCA uses natural turquoise, not dyed or color enhanced. Turquoise is very porous and it's not uncommon for the color to change over time based on exposure to sun, oils in the skin, perfume, etc.  The clovers may have matched perfectly when it was new, but you can expect some color change over time.  Because there are multiple clovers and each clover is cut from a different part of the stone you're more likely to see a color change.  What you're seeing is characteristic of natural turquoise.  If it bothers you, don't buy it, but I daresay, any turquoise alhambra will show some color variation over time.
> Any other TPF'ers have any experience with this?



yes....pretty common.  sunlight, natural body chemicals and perfume etc can can also affect it


----------



## bkforbes

Hi all! I went into VCA today and purchased the alhambra MOP earrings. Unfortunately, they were not in stock so we have to wait 2-3 weeks for them to come in, but I am so excited!!


----------



## einseine

bkforbes said:


> Hi all! I went into VCA today and purchased the alhambra MOP earrings. Unfortunately, they were not in stock so we have to wait 2-3 weeks for them to come in, but I am so excited!!


 
Congragts!!! Pls post modeling pics!!!


----------



## bkforbes

I will the second I pick them up!! Although it seems silly, I figured that because the earrings were a classic and almost a staple of the brand, that they would be in stock. Boy, was I wrong!! Hopefully it will be closer to two weeks than as long as three weeks for the wait =] P.S. @einseine-I ADORE the stack you have with the cartier, vca, and tiffany bracelets. It is gorgeous.


----------



## CATEYES

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone have any more info about when the Lapis will be released, and what the prices may be?


I've asked here too but no details were given to me yet.  My husband asked the sa we just worked with and he knows of the malachite but not the lapis.....


----------



## einseine

bkforbes said:


> I will the second I pick them up!! Although it seems silly, I figured that because the earrings were a classic and almost a staple of the brand, that they would be in stock. Boy, was I wrong!! Hopefully it will be closer to two weeks than as long as three weeks for the wait =] P.S. @einseine-I ADORE the stack you have with the cartier, vca, and tiffany bracelets. It is gorgeous.


 
Thanks bkforbes!!!  I know what you mean.  I could not get 10-motif onyx and onyx earclips when I wanted them!!!  Some pieces are not in stock becuase they are rare, others are not because they are very popular...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I may be eating my own words someday. While I would not buy the regular letter wood, I do find the LE wood compelling. The pricing makes me mad..ha!

I would imagine the rich brown looks beautiful layered with the malachite or even the lapis...



QUOTE=texasgirliegirl;22643318]I have become turned off to the wood as well.
Especially after seeing the pricing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> i may be eating my own words someday. While i would not buy the regular letter wood, i do find the le wood compelling. The pricing makes me mad..ha!
> 
> I would imagine the rich brown looks beautiful layered with the malachite or even the lapis...
> If i could, i'd rather buy the malachite and the lapis . . .
> 
> 
> Quote=texasgirliegirl;22643318]i have become turned off to the wood as well.
> Especially after seeing the pricing.


[/quote]


----------



## Junkenpo

The letterwood pricing makes me wonder what they would charge for hawaiian koa. I would definitely buy an alternating koa/yellow gold bracelet to layer with my onyx.  I should stop dreaming, lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My SA tells me that the LE looks gorgeous with the onyx.


----------



## Bethc

I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...

Him: where are you?
Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.

Then it gets interesting...

Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)

Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?

Him: How does your mind work?
Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?

Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
Me: That's what MOP is?! 
Him: To who?
Me: Me?

Me : We have a mop?  Where?
Him: Corner by my closet

Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
Him: Yippee!!

One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol


----------



## POODLGRL

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop?  Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol



OMG! This has to be the funniest thing I've read in a long time.  I laughed so hard, the Poodle wondered what was up.  You should be in comedy . . . the problem is, no one other than a die-hard jewelery fan would understand!
Thanks for sharing-this made my day.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop?  Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol


OMG!! Thank you for the laugh!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop?  Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol



AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is AWESOME. I would have been so excited too!!! LOL...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My husband can relate to your husband!!!
That was so funny!!!


QUOTE=Bethc;22655081]I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...

Him: where are you?
Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.

Then it gets interesting...

Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)

Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?

Him: How does your mind work?
Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?

Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
Me: That's what MOP is?! 
Him: To who?
Me: Me?

Me : We have a mop?  Where?
Him: Corner by my closet

Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
Him: Yippee!!

One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## lubird217

That is so hilarious!! That happened to me last time I was home making a list of things to buy from Target. When I got to the store  a week later I was wondering what mother of pearl I planned on finding there. I can't believe I'm not the only one! Only on TPF!!


----------



## Bethc

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> OMG! This has to be the funniest thing I've read in a long time.  I laughed so hard, the Poodle wondered what was up.  You should be in comedy . . . the problem is, no one other than a die-hard jewelery fan would understand!
> Thanks for sharing-this made my day.






			
				CATEYES said:
			
		

> OMG!! Thank you for the laugh!!






			
				surfergirljen said:
			
		

> AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That is AWESOME. I would have been so excited too!!! LOL...






			
				texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> My husband can relate to your husband!!!
> That was so funny!!!
> 
> QUOTE=Bethc;22655081]I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop?  Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol


[/QUOTE]




			
				lubird217 said:
			
		

> That is so hilarious!! That happened to me last time I was home making a list of things to buy from Target. When I got to the store  a week later I was wondering what mother of pearl I planned on finding there. I can't believe I'm not the only one! Only on TPF!!



Thanks ladies!!  I knew you would all understand!

Unfortunately, DH doesn't always find me so funny and I was really bummed when I realized I wasn't getting a present!    If I hadn't just bought a gator CDC @ H, I might have bought myself some MOP, lol.   

To make matters worse, my VCA SA has left and gone to Cartier, it's weird going there without her.


----------



## tbbbjb

OMG!  I love it!  This is priceless!  Thanks for sharing



Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop?  Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him: Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask. Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop? Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol


 
That is hilarious!


----------



## *jennifer*

cute story! thanks for the laugh, *bethc*!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Absolutely loved your story, Beth!


----------



## kimber418

That is so funny!  I could see something like happening at my house also!  The other day I almost passed out when I heard my husband refer to my necklace as "VCA"!  I just never really thought he paid too much attention to "the brand" to use that term.............

hmmmmm.......


----------



## POODLGRL

kimber418 said:


> That is so funny!  I could see something like happening at my house also!  The other day I almost passed out when I heard my husband refer to my necklace as "VCA"!  I just never really thought he paid too much attention to "the brand" to use that term.............
> 
> hmmmmm.......


It's amazing what they process . . . like children!


----------



## kimber418

So true POODLGRL!!!!


----------



## aalinkaa

kimber418 said:
			
		

> After much thought and consideration I will not be buying wood.  I do love the alternating PG and clover design but I cannot see spending that kind of money for wood.   I will be choosing between the following 2 or black onyx for my next 20 motif!



Are these photos of the talked about malachite and lapis?? How often do these come out? Always limited and never part of regular line?
Thank you!


----------



## aalinkaa

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Here's the link.  The post "Lazy Sunday" has the combo I was talking about.
> 
> http://mstylepicturebook.blogspot.com/



I have the wg mop 10 motif and earrings and I always thought it is too much to wear them together. But on her photo, it looks good!


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> Are these photos of the talked about malachite and lapis?? How often do these come out? Always limited and never part of regular line?
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1839610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1839609


Hi aalinkaa!! These are LE and you're right about the stones. The last time VCA released these stones were for their 70th anniversary but the motifs were alternating stones & solid gold. These are such beautiful stones! Are you thinking of purchasing?


----------



## LVoeletters

Blue is my fave all around color and I am obsessed with the lapis yellow gold combo.... Lapis was what made me fall in love w yellow gold in the first place actually... But for the first time the malachite is calling out to me...... 

I also wanted to make a Tiffany charm bracelet with the schlumberger charms and use them as pendants to mix with VCA... So these two options just made even more enticed!


----------



## beachy10

I love the Lapis. I think it would go with more in my wardrobe than malachite.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

scoobiesmomma said:


> Does anyone know the current retail on the white gold single MOP Alhambra necklace? Thank you!



Can anyone help me with this please?? Thank you!


----------



## sbelle

I might be the only one who hadn't noticed this before, but thought I would share just in case.  I found a section on VCA's website about the care of the stones they use in their pieces:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/the-maison/11/14/Van Cleef & Arpels stones?page=1&currentGrid=10


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I love the Lapis. I think it would go with more in my wardrobe than malachite.



I can't wait to see it in person. I love all the variations of lapis. I also am obviously interested in what such a width of surface area of malachite looks like. I'd love a necklace one day bcuz my eyes are hazel so I like wearing green to play up the color.


TGG I still have frivole on the brain because of you girl!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

scoobiesmomma said:


> Can anyone help me with this please?? Thank you!



there is a separate thread with prices in it.  Let me see if I can find it.....


Here it is....people ask lots of questions, but if you go to post 336 there is a long listing of items.  It will show dates of when people have updated the price

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html


***ETA -- looks like the price hasn't been increased.  I am going to change it now -- it should be $2,500.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Thank you so much! I appreciate your time and help! 


sbelle said:


> there is a separate thread with prices in it.  Let me see if I can find it.....
> 
> 
> Here it is....people ask lots of questions, but if you go to post 336 there is a long listing of items.  It will show dates of when people have updated the price
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/van-cleef-and-arpels-current-worldwide-prices-537111.html
> 
> 
> ***ETA -- looks like the price hasn't been increased.  I am going to change it now -- it should be $2,500.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I might be the only one who hadn't noticed this before, but thought I would share just in case.  I found a section on VCA's website about the care of the stones they use in their pieces:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/the-maison/11/14/Van Cleef & Arpels stones?page=1&currentGrid=10


Thank you sbelle-this was interesting to read!


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Hi aalinkaa!! These are LE and you're right about the stones. The last time VCA released these stones were for their 70th anniversary but the motifs were alternating stones & solid gold. These are such beautiful stones! Are you thinking of purchasing?



I love the lapis!! I've seen photos of VCA items with lapis before but didn't know they will repeat this collection. Do you know when they will do it again? Is it going to be all stone motifs?
What were the prices back in 2010 for the alternating lapis and gold motifs?
I am not ready to buy but I am afraid once it comes out, I will not be able to resist  

P.s. how are you turquoise minis doing 
?


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> I love the lapis!! I've seen photos of VCA items with lapis before but didn't know they will repeat this collection. Do you know when they will do it again? Is it going to be all stone motifs?
> What were the prices back in 2010 for the alternating lapis and gold motifs?
> I am not ready to buy but I am afraid once it comes out, I will not be able to resist
> 
> P.s. how are you turquoise minis doing
> ?


I haven't been able to confirm from the two sa's I've spoken to about the lapis-only the malachite that it will be released spring 2013.  I am still trying to find a date for the lapis.  I've seen the alternating motifs only for resale and they were about $7500.-$8000. for the 10 motif necklace.  I assume it may be a little more this time around because they've had price increases and the stones will cost more than the solid gold-I am only assuming.  Although the prices may be a little higher, I agree it will be hard to resist as you won't want to miss out this time around too....I know that's how I feel.  

Thanks for asking about my minis!  They are super cute and where I live hardly anyone knows who VCA is but I do see a lot of ladies take double takes when talking to me  There are precious to me so that's what matters!  How are yours?


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> I haven't been able to confirm from the two sa's I've spoken to about the lapis-only the malachite that it will be released spring 2013. I am still trying to find a date for the lapis. I've seen the alternating motifs only for resale and they were about $7500.-$8000. for the 10 motif necklace. I assume it may be a little more this time around because they've had price increases and the stones will cost more than the solid gold-I am only assuming. Although the prices may be a little higher, I agree it will be hard to resist as you won't want to miss out this time around too....I know that's how I feel.
> 
> Thanks for asking about my minis! They are super cute and where I live hardly anyone knows who VCA is but I do see a lot of ladies take double takes when talking to me There are precious to me so that's what matters! How are yours?


 
I did price search! Originally, 10 motifs with alternating clovers in yellow gold and lapis was $7,200, and yellow gold and malachite, $6,800. A total of 100 of each necklace were produced and sold only in US Van Cleef & Arpels boutiques. I am not sure when they were introduced...


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I did price search! Originally, 10 motifs with alternating clovers in yellow gold and lapis was $7,200, and yellow gold and malachite, $6,800. A total of 100 of each necklace were produced and sold only in US Van Cleef & Arpels boutiques. I am not sure when they were introduced...


 
Oh wow-thanks as always einseine!  We can only hope the prices won't be too much higher than this but it's not likely. (sigh) I still plan on purchasing though


----------



## Junkenpo

oh my... i love the lapis, but i think i'd get more wear out of malachite, but the info on the stone makes me nervous. 



> Maintaining your malachite:
> 
> As this stone is especially soft and thus fragile, Van Cleef & Arpels recommends protecting it from scratches and sharp blows.
> 
> Please avoid washing malachite in water, as this will remove its protective polish and alter its brilliance.


----------



## Bethc

They were introduced in September 2009,  I think I had put up pics in the last thread of mine. I had 2, one of each.


----------



## sbelle

Junkenpo said:


> oh my... i love the lapis, but i think i'd get more wear out of malachite, but the info on the stone makes me nervous.



That's exactly what I thought when I read it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very fun and informative article.
Thanks for sharing, Sbelle.



sbelle said:


> I might be the only one who hadn't noticed this before, but thought I would share just in case. I found a section on VCA's website about the care of the stones they use in their pieces:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/the-maison/11/14/Van Cleef & Arpels stones?page=1&currentGrid=10


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

einseine said:


> I did price search! Originally, 10 motifs with alternating clovers in yellow gold and lapis was $7,200, and yellow gold and malachite, $6,800. A total of 100 of each necklace were produced and sold only in US Van Cleef & Arpels boutiques. I am not sure when they were introduced...


There were a few left in the boutiques somehow last year, Lapis and Malachite and they were then priced over 8,000 which at the time was more than the MOP. Probably due to the fact that they only made 100? Not sure.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> T*here were a few left in the boutiques somehow last year, Lapis and Malachite *and they were then priced over 8,000 which at the time was more than the MOP. Probably due to the fact that they only made 100? Not sure.



Yes, and I'm still kicking myself for not buying then.  One boutique had two of the lapis and gold.


----------



## bkforbes

I am a newcomer so please pardon my ignorance. What is the difference between the mini sweet alhambra ear clips and the mini vintage alhambra ear clips?


----------



## beachy10

bkforbes said:


> I am a newcomer so please pardon my ignorance. What is the difference between the mini sweet alhambra ear clips and the mini vintage alhambra ear clips?


 
sweets are smaller than the vintage earclips


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Yes, and I'm still kicking myself for not buying then.*  One boutique had two of the lapis and gold.



Me too!  It's funny but I didn't love them when they first came out.  Like so many other things it just took time for them to grow on me.  By the time I was ready, they were all gone!


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Me too!  It's funny but I didn't love them when they first came out.  Like so many other things it just took time for them to grow on me.  By the time I was ready, they were all gone!


i couldn't agree more, sbelle!  Back when Hermes scarves were $115 in 1984 or so, i thought they were ugly - now i love them.  Also i used to think VCA Alhambra was ugly especially the all gold which i thought looked cheap.  Hah!  I'm still glad that i finally looked at the items as wearable investments.  What good was money doing in a stupid savings account at 1% when i could be wearing it (making me feel like a million bucks), having it appreciate at a crazy rate and being able to flip it if i liked at basically the going rate.  Who needs ETFs and sophisticated investment vehicles when there's the VCA liquid IRA!


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... My DH sent me a text...
> 
> Him: where are you?
> Me: 5th ave, I have to stop @ VCA and get my ring cleaned and then I'll be home.
> 
> Then it gets interesting...
> 
> Him: Look at mop and tell me what to get
> Me: MOP?! (I got all excited!!)
> 
> Him:  Yes the cleaning lady said we need new sponge for it.
> Me: Oh, I thought you meant mother of pearl?
> 
> Him: How does your mind work?
> Me: How should I know what look at mop means, where was a going to find a mop on 5th ave?
> 
> Him: Then ask.  Mother of pearl, yeessh!
> Me: That's what MOP is?!
> Him: To who?
> Me: Me?
> 
> Me : We have a mop?  Where?
> Him: Corner by my closet
> 
> Me: See I use mother if pearl much more than I use a mop!
> Him: Yippee!!
> 
> One day when he snaps you'll all understand why, Lol



Thanks for the laugh!!!!  Too funny!

Question for all:  If you had a chance to buy a 5 motif turquoise WG bracelet, would you?  I've never had the urge to buy one of stone....and I've read about the debates here regarding its rarity.  My current plan was to buy another 5 motif MOP and a 5 motif Chalcedony bracelet.....thinking that I could hook them all together when I want.  Should I deviate?

BTW the mega increases have made my stomach turn a bit.....keeping me from purchasing....but I guess waiting isn't helping my stomach!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Only buy it if you love it.
There is plenty of turquoise in Europe....




mp4 said:


> Thanks for the laugh!!!!  Too funny!
> 
> Question for all:  If you had a chance to buy a 5 motif turquoise WG bracelet, would you?  I've never had the urge to buy one of stone....and I've read about the debates here regarding its rarity.  My current plan was to buy another 5 motif MOP and a 5 motif Chalcedony bracelet.....thinking that I could hook them all together when I want.  Should I deviate?
> 
> BTW the mega increases have made my stomach turn a bit.....keeping me from purchasing....but I guess waiting isn't helping my stomach!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Only buy it if you love it.
> There is plenty of turquoise in Europe....




there is plenty of turquoise alhambra here in the US


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to confirm from the two sa's I've spoken to about the lapis-only the malachite that it will be released spring 2013.  I am still trying to find a date for the lapis.  I've seen the alternating motifs only for resale and they were about $7500.-$8000. for the 10 motif necklace.  I assume it may be a little more this time around because they've had price increases and the stones will cost more than the solid gold-I am only assuming.  Although the prices may be a little higher, I agree it will be hard to resist as you won't want to miss out this time around too....I know that's how I feel.
> 
> Thanks for asking about my minis!  They are super cute and where I live hardly anyone knows who VCA is but I do see a lot of ladies take double takes when talking to me  There are precious to me so that's what matters!  How are yours?



I showed photos of lapis and malachite to my DH and he actually liked malachite better!!! I told him he is in luck as it is being released in the spring  
Although I love lapis, I feel like both need to be tried on to see which one goes better with my complexion, hair color, etc... I guess I'll have to wait until at least malachite comes out. ---- and my wish list keeps getting longer 

I've been wearing my minis every days! Having a newborn on my hands limits the amount of jewelry I can wear. I've been staying away from necklaces, watches and rings, but have been practically wearing the minis 24/7  I feel like since I got them and started wearing them, I love them even more


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sbelle said:
			
		

> Me too!  It's funny but I didn't love them when they first came out.  Like so many other things it just took time for them to grow on me.  By the time I was ready, they were all gone!



Thatt happens quiet Orten to me too.


----------



## aalinkaa

hermes_fan said:
			
		

> i couldn't agree more, sbelle!  Back when Hermes scarves were $115 in 1984 or so, i thought they were ugly - now i love them.  Also i used to think VCA Alhambra was ugly especially the all gold which i thought looked cheap.  Hah!  I'm still glad that i finally looked at the items as wearable investments.  What good was money doing in a stupid savings account at 1% when i could be wearing it (making me feel like a million bucks), having it appreciate at a crazy rate and being able to flip it if i liked at basically the going rate.  Who needs ETFs and sophisticated investment vehicles when there's the VCA liquid IRA!



Well said!!!


----------



## avedashiva

hermes_fan said:


> i couldn't agree more, sbelle!  Back when Hermes scarves were $115 in 1984 or so, i thought they were ugly - now i love them.  Also i used to think VCA Alhambra was ugly especially the all gold which i thought looked cheap.  Hah!  I'm still glad that i finally looked at the items as wearable investments.  What good was money doing in a stupid savings account at 1% when i could be wearing it (making me feel like a million bucks), having it appreciate at a crazy rate and being able to flip it if i liked at basically the going rate.  Who needs ETFs and sophisticated investment vehicles when there's the VCA liquid IRA!



I have to show my husband this! I like your way of thinking.


----------



## Le Lapin Blanc

bkforbes said:


> I am a newcomer so please pardon my ignorance. What is the difference between the mini sweet alhambra ear clips and the mini vintage alhambra ear clips?


The only different between Mini Vintage Alhambra and Sweet Alhambra earrings are the metals and gem variaties.  In relation to the size and design, they are exactly the same.


----------



## mp4

texasgirliegirl said:


> Only buy it if you love it.
> There is plenty of turquoise in Europe....





Hermesaholic said:


> there is plenty of turquoise alhambra here in the US



Thanks Ladies!  I will stick to my plan...the turquoise was very pretty and tempting!

BTW - I was at the BH boutique yesterday.  I've had 2 lackluster experiences there in the past, but everyone was very nice and helpful this time.

I was also shown the LE wood collection.  Pretty, but not me....and not for that price!  Necklace, bracelet and ear clips are available.


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> I was also shown the LE wood collection.  Pretty, but not me....and not for that price!  Necklace, bracelet and ear clips are available.



I saw it in NYC last week.  Call me crazy, but I thought the 20 motif was beautiful.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> I saw it in NYC last week. Call me crazy, but I thought the 20 motif was beautiful.


 
Wow! I want to see it! The price might be rediculous for the letterwood, but I want a gold/motif alternating necklace! The Lapis blue and the Malachite green are not for me.


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> I showed photos of lapis and malachite to my DH and he actually liked malachite better!!! I told him he is in luck as it is being released in the spring
> Although I love lapis, I feel like both need to be tried on to see which one goes better with my complexion, hair color, etc... I guess I'll have to wait until at least malachite comes out. ---- and my wish list keeps getting longer
> 
> I've been wearing my minis every days! Having a newborn on my hands limits the amount of jewelry I can wear. I've been staying away from necklaces, watches and rings, but have been practically wearing the minis 24/7  I feel like since I got them and started wearing them, I love them even more



My DH liked both too-wondered how the malachite would fair since cannot get water on it or may alter color....yikes! Still love it though!  

Glad you are enjoying your sweets!  I have been wearing my minis almost every day too!  They are so comfortable and match so many outfits.  I feel like my face looks more glowing when I wear them because of the color (I know, I know. I just feel that way-lol).  When your newborn gets a little older he/she may start to spot them due to the color!  Distract with toy immediately!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I saw it in NYC last week.  Call me crazy, but I thought the 20 motif was beautiful.



I will call you lucky to have seen it, I love it too!  I wish that it came in yg because pg looks terrible on me.  The only thing I find crazy is the prices, but they aren't any different then the rest of their crazy pricing, it just keeps getting crazier.  But the letterwood is gorgeous.  If you get it PLEASE post pictures.  I would really appreciate it.  Ignore the negative posts, if you love it and you can afford to, get it and give it a good home,  Could you please describe the letterwood to someone who has never seen it? and probably will not for a long time at least.  Thank you SBELLE!


----------



## 628628

In what form will the Malachite be released in Spring 2013? Earrings? Long necklace? Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Don't they typically release the whole collection?
10, 20, earrings, bracelet, pendant?



628628 said:


> In what form will the Malachite be released in Spring 2013? Earrings? Long necklace? Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> My DH liked both too-wondered how the malachite would fair since cannot get water on it or may alter color....yikes! Still love it though!
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your sweets!  I have been wearing my minis almost every day too!  They are so comfortable and match so many outfits.  I feel like my face looks more glowing when I wear them because of the color (I know, I know. I just feel that way-lol).  When your newborn gets a little older he/she may start to spot them due to the color!  Distract with toy immediately!


I was seriously thinking about the malachite as it is beautiful but am now slightly worried about the fact that it is exceptionally porous and can't get wet .I might ask for more info about maintenance when I go to my boutique next week.


----------



## sbelle

628628 said:


> In what form will the Malachite be released in Spring 2013? Earrings? Long necklace? Please let me know! Thanks





texasgirliegirl said:


> Don't they typically release the whole collection?
> 10, 20, earrings, bracelet, pendant?



You're right *TGG*



*
Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
* 

July 2012 &#8211; Van Cleef & Arpels, during the recent refurbishment of their Atelier on Place Vendôme in Paris, discovered some planks of letterwood in a hidden cupboard which had been untouched for 25 years.  

This unusual discovery has inspired the luxury jeweller to use this wood to create new pieces to complement their quintessential Vintage Alhambra collection.

Precious South American letterwood was so named because the speckled patina of black spots on the wood bears some resemblance to hieroglyphics. 

The first collection, a limited edition of pieces, is to launch in September 2012, and will be created with alternating motifs of *the original* letterwood and pink gold. 

Each piece will be one of a numbered edition; in the UK one of no more than 20. 

These limited pieces are strongly linked to the jeweller&#8217;s heritage, symbolising the continuing expression of Van Cleef & Arpels&#8217; knowledge and use of audacious materials.

The organic differences of this precious wood mean that each jewel is one-of-a-kind. 

The second collection will be a permanent addition to the Vintage Alhambra range, and is created solely from letterwood set in pink gold. 

The range will be available in boutiques from November 2012.

*Both collections feature a 20 motif sautoir, a 10 motif necklace, a bracelet, pendant and earstuds.  *

Only the most exceptional craftsmen are commissioned to carve Van Cleef & Arpels&#8217; letterwood into the lucky Alhambra four-leaf clover shape.



http://www.jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1037


----------



## tbbbjb

Does this mean earstuds as in the mini ones, seems a bit strange.  Shouldn't it be earclips?  Do you think it is just a typo or maybe a misunderstanding of mini and regular?



sbelle said:


> You're right *TGG*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> *
> 
> July 2012  Van Cleef & Arpels, during the recent refurbishment of their Atelier on Place Vendôme in Paris, discovered some planks of letterwood in a hidden cupboard which had been untouched for 25 years.
> 
> This unusual discovery has inspired the luxury jeweller to use this wood to create new pieces to complement their quintessential Vintage Alhambra collection.
> 
> Precious South American letterwood was so named because the speckled patina of black spots on the wood bears some resemblance to hieroglyphics.
> 
> The first collection, a limited edition of pieces, is to launch in September 2012, and will be created with alternating motifs of *the original* letterwood and pink gold.
> 
> Each piece will be one of a numbered edition; in the UK one of no more than 20.
> 
> These limited pieces are strongly linked to the jewellers heritage, symbolising the continuing expression of Van Cleef & Arpels knowledge and use of audacious materials.
> 
> The organic differences of this precious wood mean that each jewel is one-of-a-kind.
> 
> The second collection will be a permanent addition to the Vintage Alhambra range, and is created solely from letterwood set in pink gold.
> 
> The range will be available in boutiques from November 2012.
> 
> *Both collections feature a 20 motif sautoir, a 10 motif necklace, a bracelet, pendant and earstuds.  *
> 
> Only the most exceptional craftsmen are commissioned to carve Van Cleef & Arpels letterwood into the lucky Alhambra four-leaf clover shape.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1037


----------



## 628628

Thank you for the info, ladies! I went through so many hoops to get the Malachite earrings from Selfridges London, where they were limited edition only to Selfridges. Now an entire collection is going to be released, and I'm in dangerzone!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Does this mean earstuds as in the mini ones, seems a bit strange.  Shouldn't it be earclips?  Do you think it is just a typo or maybe a misunderstanding of mini and regular?



Good catch!  I didn't even notice that.  Everything I've seen seems to written from a release by VCA, so it's all the same.  They all refer to studs.


----------



## I'll take two

Saw this lovely stonework in Scotland today . I think I would like gate posts like these !! I wonder why LOL


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Saw this lovely stonework in Scotland today . I think I would like gate posts like these !! I wonder why LOL



Lol! I wonder why, too. Lol


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> I was seriously thinking about the malachite as it is beautiful but am now slightly worried about the fact that it is exceptionally porous and can't get wet .I might ask for more info about maintenance when I go to my boutique next week.



Please let us know what you find out I'll Take Two!


----------



## darkangel07760

sbelle said:


> You're right *TGG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood*
> 
> 
> July 2012  Van Cleef & Arpels, during the recent refurbishment of their Atelier on Place Vendôme in Paris, discovered some planks of letterwood in a hidden cupboard which had been untouched for 25 years.
> 
> This unusual discovery has inspired the luxury jeweller to use this wood to create new pieces to complement their quintessential Vintage Alhambra collection.
> 
> Precious South American letterwood was so named because the speckled patina of black spots on the wood bears some resemblance to hieroglyphics.
> 
> The first collection, a limited edition of pieces, is to launch in September 2012, and will be created with alternating motifs of *the original* letterwood and pink gold.
> 
> Each piece will be one of a numbered edition; in the UK one of no more than 20.
> 
> These limited pieces are strongly linked to the jewellers heritage, symbolising the continuing expression of Van Cleef & Arpels knowledge and use of audacious materials.
> 
> The organic differences of this precious wood mean that each jewel is one-of-a-kind.
> 
> The second collection will be a permanent addition to the Vintage Alhambra range, and is created solely from letterwood set in pink gold.
> 
> The range will be available in boutiques from November 2012.
> 
> *Both collections feature a 20 motif sautoir, a 10 motif necklace, a bracelet, pendant and earstuds. *
> 
> Only the most exceptional craftsmen are commissioned to carve Van Cleef & Arpels letterwood into the lucky Alhambra four-leaf clover shape.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1037


 
Thanks for the info!  I am intrigued.  I like wood in jewelry form, but it is hard to find a classy look.  This might do the trick!


----------



## bkforbes

Ladies, I am on my way home from the city and I thought I would post my first item from VCA. I will upload pictures when I get home but thought I would post anyway. 

P.s I saw the letter wood alternating motif necklace today-gorgeous!! My sales associate when I was asking about malachite and lapis mentioned about how blogging has caused a lot of speculation as to their release but she said malachite would be release next spring. Is that accurate?


----------



## Bethc

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Ladies, I am on my way home from the city and I thought I would post my first item from VCA. I will upload pictures when I get home but thought I would post anyway.
> 
> P.s I saw the letter wood alternating motif necklace today-gorgeous!! My sales associate when I was asking about malachite and lapis mentioned about how blogging has caused a lot of speculation as to their release but she said malachite would be release next spring. Is that accurate?



Yes, that is what my SA said, spring 2013.


----------



## aalinkaa

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Saw this lovely stonework in Scotland today . I think I would like gate posts like these !! I wonder why LOL



Wow! Maybe I should consider something like this on my front door!? i am sure my HOA will approve lololol


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What did you bring home?



bkforbes said:


> Ladies, I am on my way home from the city and I thought I would post my first item from VCA. I will upload pictures when I get home but thought I would post anyway.
> 
> P.s I saw the letter wood alternating motif necklace today-gorgeous!! My sales associate when I was asking about malachite and lapis mentioned about how blogging has caused a lot of speculation as to their release but she said malachite would be release next spring. Is that accurate?
> 
> View attachment 1844641


----------



## sbelle

When I was in Chicago I dropped off two pairs of ear clips for adjustment because they made my ears sore.  I got them back yesterday and then don't feel any different.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> When I was in Chicago I dropped off two pairs of ear clips for adjustment because they made my ears sore. I got them back yesterday and then don't feel any different.


 
That's really disappointing because I really want the frivole earclips but can't stand how they are so tight on my fat earlobes. Mine bled and throbbed like crazy. I was told if I ordered them without the clips I would be charged 1500 - um no thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is very concerning to me because I have the opposite problem. The pave frivole earrings that I was (am still) considering need to be tightened. 



sbelle said:


> When I was in Chicago I dropped off two pairs of ear clips for adjustment because they made my ears sore.  I got them back yesterday and then don't feel any different.


----------



## bkforbes

Although I ordered earrings the other day, this is my first VCA piece I have in my possession! My mother and I were at Bergdorfs yesterday and she wanted to purchase the goyard for me because I am starting a new school year but I could tell she didn't love it so we decided on the sweet Alhambra pendent instead!  








I am still waiting for the earrings and hopefully when the malachite is released in the spring if they make a pendent of that, my mother said she would love to see me layer the two!!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> When I was in Chicago I dropped off two pairs of ear clips for adjustment because they made my ears sore.  I got them back yesterday and then don't feel any different.





beachy10 said:


> That's really disappointing because I really want the frivole earclips but can't stand how they are so tight on my fat earlobes. Mine bled and throbbed like crazy. I was told if I ordered them without the clips I would be charged 1500 - um no thanks!





texasgirliegirl said:


> That is very concerning to me because I have the opposite problem. The pave frivole earrings that I was (am still) considering need to be tightened.


Ugggh. I have such a hard time with my pave frivole. They pinch like crazy, even after two adjustments. I am sending them back for another adjustment. I love them to bits, so I endure the discomfort. My lovely SA gave me ear clip paddings that slip over the clips, and they seem to help.


----------



## thimp

bkforbes said:


> Although I ordered earrings the other day, this is my first VCA piece I have in my possession! My mother and I were at Bergdorfs yesterday and she wanted to purchase the goyard for me because I am starting a new school year but I could tell she didn't love it so we decided on the sweet Alhambra pendent instead!
> 
> View attachment 1846119
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846120
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for the earrings and hopefully when the malachite is released in the spring if they make a pendent of that, my mother said she would love to see me layer the two!!


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> Ugggh. I have such a hard time with my pave frivole. *They pinch like crazy, even after two adjustments. I am sending them back for another adjustment.* I love them to bits, so I endure the discomfort. My lovely SA gave me ear clip paddings that slip over the clips, and they seem to help.





texasgirliegirl said:


> That is very concerning to me because I have the opposite problem. The pave frivole earrings that I was (am still) considering need to be tightened.





beachy10 said:


> That's really disappointing because I really want the frivole earclips but can't stand how they are so tight on my fat earlobes. Mine bled and throbbed like crazy. I was told if I ordered them without the clips I would be charged 1500 - um no thanks!



The SA told me that it usually takes several adjustments to get it right, but I figured I'd be able to feel some difference.  None at all.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> The SA told me that it usually takes several adjustments to get it right, but I figured I'd be able to feel some difference.  None at all.



i have a few pairs of their earrings and have had them all adjusted both tightened and loosened and they all fit so comfortably I sometimes forget they are on.  i do know that they try to adjust in miniscule increments on purpose.  dont despair --


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Ugggh. I have such a hard time with my pave frivole. They pinch like crazy, even after two adjustments. I am sending them back for another adjustment. I love them to bits, so I endure the discomfort. My lovely SA gave me ear clip paddings that slip over the clips, and they seem to help.



I have the same issue with my YG Frivoles.  While I was in the boutique, they tried the padding for me, but it didn't help quite enough.  I've been hoping to get to NY soon to have them adjusted, not I'm worried there'll be little they can do.  Though, if it comes to it, I'll have my jeweler replace the backing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> i have a few pairs of their earrings and have had them all adjusted both tightened and loosened and they all fit so comfortably I sometimes forget they are on.  i do know that they try to adjust in miniscule increments on purpose.  dont despair --



That's good news!  Do you have them done at the VCA in Bergdorfs?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bkforbes said:


> Although I ordered earrings the other day, this is my first VCA piece I have in my possession! My mother and I were at Bergdorfs yesterday and she wanted to purchase the goyard for me because I am starting a new school year but I could tell she didn't love it so we decided on the sweet Alhambra pendent instead!
> 
> View attachment 1846119
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846120
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for the earrings and hopefully when the malachite is released in the spring if they make a pendent of that, my mother said she would love to see me layer the two!!



Wonderful choice!  You'll wear the VCA long after the Goyard would have worn out.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's good news!  Do you have them done at the VCA in Bergdorfs?



yes. sometimes they can do them while you wait.  i bought one pair that came clip with no post so they added the post.  then they were really loose so they tightened them.  still too loose then tightened again finally perfect.  they really are a pleasure to deal with even when it takes a while


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> When I was in Chicago I dropped off two pairs of ear clips for adjustment because they made my ears sore.  I got them back yesterday and then don't feel any different.


That's a shame.  Maybe they can be adjusted further?


----------



## POODLGRL

Cavalier Girl said:


> Wonderful choice!  You'll wear the VCA long after the Goyard would have worn out.


How lovely.  Wear it well and best wishes at school!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> i have a few pairs of their earrings and have had them all adjusted both tightened and loosened and they all fit so comfortably I sometimes forget they are on.  i do know that they try to adjust in miniscule increments on purpose. * dont despair --. *



Thanks for your feedback!  

  I was on NYC last week and was wearing my mop vIntage alhambra ear clips .  After two days my ears were sore so I dropped them off a VCA for adjustment .  My SA was very specific and told them to adjust both the tension and the space .  I am curious to see if these come back any better.  They called yesterday to say they were ready, so it took a week.

At the same time I dropped off the mop I also dropped off a pair of vintage VCA ear clips that I recently bought.   (I will post pictures wen I get them back).  They needed posts and a week later they still aren't done.

Btw, I am not complaining about the time it takes.  I am not in a hurry.  Just wanted to share my experience .

_*
ETA: lol-didn't mean to add that exclamation point thingy at the top of this post.  I'm on my iPad and can't get rid of it!*_


----------



## thimp

I think it is also in the design, that the frivole seems to give the most problem for those with chubby earlobes (like me). I did not need any adjustments with my flower lace, and only one adjustment with my lotus, but my frivole has not improved after several adjustments. 

In the pic, you can see how tight the base of the frivole clips are, in comparison to the other earrings. Too much to hope for a modification in design.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Let me just say that both you and Sbelle have the most amazing collection of VCA earrings.
Last week I had several pairs of VCA earrings that I was/am considering. All three were VERY loose..like your FL example. Two sets had the posts temporarily removed.
It is encouraging to me that adjustments can be made.






thimp said:


> I think it is also in the design, that the frivole seems to give the most problem for those with chubby earlobes (like me). I did not need any adjustments with my flower lace, and only one adjustment with my lotus, but my frivole has not improved after several adjustments.
> 
> In the pic, you can see how tight the base of the frivole clips are, in comparison to the other earrings. Too much to hope for a modification in design.


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:


> Let me just say that both you and Sbelle have the most amazing collection of VCA earrings.
> Last week I had several pairs of VCA earrings that I was/am considering. All three were VERY loose..like your FL example. Two sets had the posts temporarily removed.
> It is encouraging to me that adjustments can be made.


Thank you, tgg! My DH made the decision for me re the lotus earrings. He said, "You've been thinking about it, you might as well get it and have a set." He's hoping that I am finally done with my VCA addition. 

Ear clips are so personal and specific to the individual. I'm positive that whatever earrings you choose, they can be adjusted to your comfort. All we need is patience.


----------



## birkingirl

thimp said:


> I think it is also in the design, that the frivole seems to give the most problem for those with chubby earlobes (like me). I did not need any adjustments with my flower lace, and only one adjustment with my lotus, but my frivole has not improved after several adjustments.
> 
> In the pic, you can see how tight the base of the frivole clips are, in comparison to the other earrings. Too much to hope for a modification in design.



Thimp -

I blame you (in a very nice way ) for fueling my desire for the lotus pieces. We are twins on the earclips and ring. I love them to bits and don't find that wearing them together is too much. Enjoy them!

p.s. thank you for posting the wonderful comparison shots when you were deciding on the earrings and ring. They were most helpful!


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> I think it is also in the design, that the frivole seems to give the most problem for those with chubby earlobes (like me). I did not need any adjustments with my flower lace, and only one adjustment with my lotus, but my frivole has not improved after several adjustments.
> 
> In the pic, you can see how tight the base of the frivole clips are, in comparison to the other earrings. Too much to hope for a modification in design.


You know, if it can't be loosened enough to be comfortable, you could ask that the clip be removed. That way you could use the post with a french back.  I'm sure they'd be happy to accommodate you.


----------



## thimp

birkingirl said:


> Thimp -
> 
> I blame you (in a very nice way ) for fueling my desire for the lotus pieces. We are twins on the earclips and ring. I love them to bits and don't find that wearing them together is too much. Enjoy them!
> 
> p.s. thank you for posting the wonderful comparison shots when you were deciding on the earrings and ring. They were most helpful!


birkingirl-so good to hear from you! And thank you!

I've always remembered your lotus earrings. I'm so happy that you purchased the ring to match. 

After wearing the lotus earrings and ring together, I wonder why I ever hesitated. I just love them together, and like you, I do not feel they are too much.


----------



## thimp

POODLGRL said:


> You know, if it can't be loosened enough to be comfortable, you could ask that the clip be removed. That way you could use the post with a french back.  I'm sure they'd be happy to accommodate you.


Thank you, POODLGRL, for the suggestion. My only fear with removing the clips is that it may change the design of the earrings, or the way they rest on the ears.


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> Thank you, POODLGRL, for the suggestion. My only fear with removing the clips is that it may change the design of the earrings, or the way they rest on the ears.


That's a legitimate concern and I would ask VCA. It may be that the post would have to be repositioned.  I know that for many of my earrings w/o clips, especially the large ones, I place a transparent disk on the back of my ear, then slide the french back onto the post.  The disk anchors the earring so it doesn't flop.  This is especially helpful if the earring's heavy.  It also helps to anchor an earring with a post & clip back.  I don't know about VCA, (I've never asked), but most jewelery stores have the disks and give them away for free.  You just need to ask.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> I think it is also in the design, that the frivole seems to give the most problem for those with chubby earlobes (like me). I did not need any adjustments with my flower lace, and only one adjustment with my lotus, but my frivole has not improved after several adjustments.
> 
> In the pic, you can see how tight the base of the frivole clips are, in comparison to the other earrings. Too much to hope for a modification in design.



Thimp, even from the side, your earrings are beautiful!


----------



## thimp

POODLGRL said:


> That's a legitimate concern and I would ask VCA. It may be that the post would have to be repositioned.  I know that for many of my earrings w/o clips, especially the large ones, I place a transparent disk on the back of my ear, then slide the french back onto the post.  The disk anchors the earring so it doesn't flop.  This is especially helpful if the earring's heavy.  It also helps to anchor an earring with a post & clip back.  I don't know about VCA, (I've never asked), but most jewelery stores have the disks and give them away for free.  You just need to ask.


Thank you, POODLGRL, for your advice. I will definitely look into the disks.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thimp, even from the side, your earrings are beautiful!


LOL! Thank you, Cavalier Girl! Here is a front pic of the earrings, and a modeling pic of the lotus, for all those who are considering the lotus earrings.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> LOL! Thank you, Cavalier Girl! Here is a front pic of the earrings, and a modeling pic of the lotus, for all those who are considering the lotus earrings.


OMG they're all so beautiful. If I had to pick one, I'd be hard pressed to choose.  Lucky girl!


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> They are all so beautiful!


Thank you, Cavalier Girl!


POODLGRL said:


> OMG they're all so beautiful. If I had to pick one, I'd be hard pressed to choose.  Lucky girl!


Thank you, POODLGRL! I love them all equally.


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> Thank you, Cavalier Girl!
> 
> Thank you, POODLGRL! I love them all equally.


I'm curious--do you find you favor one more than another?  Were you at all tempted to do one of these in yellow gold?


----------



## thimp

POODLGRL said:


> I'm curious--do you find you favor one more than another?  Were you at all tempted to do one of these in yellow gold?


It really depends on the environment. For work, I like to use the frivole or the lotus. When I'm not at work, it's anything goes. If I am in the mood to keep it simple, then I just wear the small flower lace alone. If I would like to add other jewelries to my ensemble, then I wear the frivole or the small lotus. 

Most of my jewelries are wg or platinum, so I never really considered yg. I am tempted with the yg frivole...


----------



## POODLGRL

thimp said:


> It really depends on the environment. For work, I like to use the frivole or the lotus. When I'm not at work, it's anything goes. If I am in the mood to keep it simple, then I just wear the small flower lace alone. If I would like to add other jewelries to my ensemble, then I wear the frivole or the small lotus.
> 
> Most of my jewelries are wg or platinum, so I never really considered yg. I am tempted with the yg frivole...



I have the large frivole in YG-they're lovely. But then again most of my jewelery is YG


----------



## thimp

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> I have the large frivole in YG-they're lovely. But then again most of my jewelery is YG



The large frivole in yg is stunning! The yg really emphasizes the beauty and femininity of the frivole design.


----------



## Bethc

thimp said:
			
		

> LOL! Thank you, Cavalier Girl! Here is a front pic of the earrings, and a modeling pic of the lotus, for all those who are considering the lotus earrings.



Each pair is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dolphingirl

thimp said:


> LOL! Thank you, Cavalier Girl! Here is a front pic of the earrings, and a modeling pic of the lotus, for all those who are considering the lotus earrings.



Each pair is unique and beautiful in it's own way.  What lovely collection you have.  Thank you for the comparison pictures.


----------



## CATEYES

Oh my Thimp!  All gorgy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thimp,
Do you ever wear your pave frivole during the day?
I am having the most difficult time deciding on my next pair. 
My worry is that if I get the pave, I will save them for special occasions while the wg would be perfect for daytime. 
Then again, if I get the wg will I regret not just getting then pave. I feel so silly about this! I am trying to not get both...because there are more Alhambra pieces to look forward to. I am trying hard to only invest in pieces that will get a lot of wear....
Decisions, decisions.....



thimp said:


> The large frivole in yg is stunning! The yg really emphasizes the beauty and femininity of the frivole design.


----------



## redjazzy

thimp said:
			
		

> LOL! Thank you, Cavalier Girl! Here is a front pic of the earrings, and a modeling pic of the lotus, for all those who are considering the lotus earrings.



I love the earrings on top !!
What is it call and how much may I ask ?


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> I think it is also in the design, that the frivole seems to give the most problem for those with chubby earlobes (like me). I did not need any adjustments with my flower lace, and only one adjustment with my lotus, but my frivole has not improved after several adjustments.
> 
> In the pic, you can see how tight the base of the frivole clips are, in comparison to the other earrings. Too much to hope for a modification in design.



This was such an informative picture!  I didn't realize this but pulled my ear clips out and immediately saw it.  My white gold frivoles were one of the pairs that I sent for adjustment and they ate actually worse than they were before.  Lol-- maybe the workshop got confused and made them tighter!  I am going to send them again tomorrow.



ETA:  I must be in a silly mood because when I was typing the above, I kept thinking of having to talk to VCA again about adjusting the ear clips and my mind flashed to the "Rush Hour " movie when Chris Tucker says to Jackie Chan, "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth???"


----------



## LVoeletters

sbelle said:


> This was such an informative picture!  I didn't realize this but pulled my ear clips out and immediately saw it.  My white gold frivoles were one of the pairs that I sent for adjustment and they ate actually worse than they were before.  Lol-- maybe the workshop got confused and made them tighter!  I am going to send them again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I must be in a silly mood because when I was typing the above, I kept thinking of having to talk to VCA again about adjusting the ear clips and my mind flashed to the "Rush Hour "* movie when Chris Tucker says to Jackie Chan, "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth???"*


*
*


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> This was such an informative picture!  I didn't realize this but pulled my ear clips out and immediately saw it.  My white gold frivoles were one of the pairs that I sent for adjustment and they ate actually worse than they were before.  Lol-- maybe the workshop got confused and made them tighter!  I am going to send them again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I must be in a silly mood because when I was typing the above, I kept thinking of having to talk to VCA again about adjusting the ear clips and my mind flashed to the "Rush Hour " movie when Chris Tucker says to Jackie Chan, "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth???"


Lol!!!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> This was such an informative picture!  I didn't realize this but pulled my ear clips out and immediately saw it.  My white gold frivoles were one of the pairs that I sent for adjustment and they ate actually worse than they were before.  Lol-- maybe the workshop got confused and made them tighter!  I am going to send them again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  I must be in a silly mood because when I was typing the above, I kept thinking of having to talk to VCA again about adjusting the ear clips and my mind flashed to the "Rush Hour " movie when Chris Tucker says to Jackie Chan, *"Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth???"*



LOL!  Sbelle, I feel like saying that almost daily.


----------



## POODLGRL

Does anyone have any experience with the VCA watches-I've been looking at the cadenas, the classique. They dont' seem to be very popular and I'm wondering if anyone owns them, what they think of them, do they like them, etc.


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the VCA watches-I've been looking at the cadenas, the classique. They dont' seem to be very popular and I'm wondering if anyone owns them, what they think of them, do they like them, etc.



I love them!  I have the alhambra bracelet watch but i am angling for the cadenas!


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> I love them!  I have the alhambra bracelet watch but i am angling for the cadenas!


The cadenas looks intriguing, but I'm wondering if it's comfortable?


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> The cadenas looks intriguing, but I'm wondering if it's comfortable?




I know--I have never seen one in real life to try. It looks no less comfortable than any bracelet but perhaps not as comfortable as a regular watch.  my alhambra is very comfortable.........more of a bracelet


----------



## thimp

Bethc said:
			
		

> Each pair is absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you, Bethc!


----------



## thimp

dolphingirl said:
			
		

> Each pair is unique and beautiful in it's own way.  What lovely collection you have.  Thank you for the comparison pictures.



Thank you, dolphingirl! And you are most welcomed.


----------



## thimp

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Oh my Thimp!  All gorgy



Thank you, CATEYES!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Thimp,
> Do you ever wear your pave frivole during the day?
> I am having the most difficult time deciding on my next pair.
> My worry is that if I get the pave, I will save them for special occasions while the wg would be perfect for daytime.
> Then again, if I get the wg will I regret not just getting then pave. I feel so silly about this! I am trying to not get both...because there are more Alhambra pieces to look forward to. I am trying hard to only invest in pieces that will get a lot of wear....
> Decisions, decisions.....



I have no problem wearing my pave frivole during the daytime. I really do not considered them as dressy. For me, they are a feminine and playful alternative to studs.

I do not think you would ever regret getting the pave frivole -- I don't think anyone ever does. The pave frivole  lend  the perfect oomph to daytime wear.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wear something fancy everyday!


----------



## thimp

redjazzy said:
			
		

> I love the earrings on top !!
> What is it call and how much may I ask ?



They are the small flower lace earrings. When I purchased them, they were $34,800. HTH.


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> I have no problem wearing my pave frivole during the daytime. I really do not considered them as dressy. For me, they are a feminine and playful alternative to studs.
> 
> I do not think you would ever regret getting the pave frivole -- I don't think anyone ever does. The pave frivole  lend  the perfect oomph to daytime wear.



I agree 100%!!  I got mine after I had already purchased the white gold and am happy to have both!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Sbelle, I feel like saying that almost daily.



Lol -- me too.  A lot of time with my dh!


----------



## einseine

thimp said:


> LOL! Thank you, Cavalier Girl! Here is a front pic of the earrings, and a modeling pic of the lotus, for all those who are considering the lotus earrings.


 
So elgantly you wear as always!
May I ask you a question? I have seen some of the diamond earrings and liked the three-flower Socrates earrings, which has not yet in your collection... You preferred those three piars to socrates ones of course, but are there any specific reasons? They are too casual, may be???


----------



## LVoeletters

Ahhh I did some major window shopping today... And am now completely obsessed (thanks to you *Texasgirliegrl* with the frivole earrings!!! And the single motif alhambra in all yellow gold or YG/MOP... it looked so good with my tiffany bee... wasn't overwhelming at all... But then I had to go to Tiffanys and put on the victoria earrings the (4900 one) was the perfect size... and the small BB watch from cartier... ahhhhh...... decisions decisions!!!


----------



## thimp

einseine said:
			
		

> So elgantly you wear as always!
> May I ask you a question? I have seen some of the diamond earrings and liked the three-flower Socrates earrings, which has not yet in your collection... You preferred those three piars to socrates ones of course, but are there any specific reasons? They are too casual, may be???



Thank you, einseine. I tried on the socrates, and it is beautiful! I picked the frivole first because I love how it sits high and more centered on the ear, like studs, and is great for daytime wear. I chose the flower lace for that same reason--it seems to sit high and nicely centered on the ear lobes.

The socrates and the lotus sit lower on the ear lobes, almost dangling. Both are lovely, but I simply chose the lotus over the socrates because I have a the matching ring.


----------



## loves

thimp said:


> Thank you, einseine. I tried on the socrates, and it is beautiful! I picked the frivole first because I love how it sits high and more centered on the ear, like studs, and is great for daytime wear. I chose the flower lace for that same reason--it seems to sit high and nicely centered on the ear lobes.
> 
> The socrates and the lotus sit lower on the ear lobes, almost dangling. Both are lovely, but I simply chose the lotus over the socrates because I have a the matching ring.



thimp gorgeous pics! i'm saving up for my matching earrings too  the lotus ring didn't fit me well at all although i really love it


----------



## loves

I neglected this little thing for over a year and a half, i forgot how pretty it is


----------



## CATEYES

loves said:


> I neglected this little thing for over a year and a half, i forgot how pretty it is


Very pretty! Don't neglect her anymore


----------



## einseine

thimp said:


> Thank you, einseine. I tried on the socrates, and it is beautiful! I picked the frivole first because I love how it sits high and more centered on the ear, like studs, and is great for daytime wear. I chose the flower lace for that same reason--it seems to sit high and nicely centered on the ear lobes.
> 
> The socrates and the lotus sit lower on the ear lobes, almost dangling. Both are lovely, but I simply chose the lotus over the socrates because I have a the matching ring.


 
Thanks for your input!  I may not dislike dangling look!  I love the socrates because they are not heavy!


----------



## loves

CATEYES said:


> Very pretty! Don't neglect her anymore



thank you


----------



## ashton

Wow check this out. Pink Alhambra bracelet and magic pendant.


----------



## Candice0985

ashton said:


> Wow check this out. Pink Alhambra bracelet and magic pendant.


what stone is the pink material? is this being released next year?


----------



## POODLGRL

ashton said:


> Wow check this out. Pink Alhambra bracelet and magic pendant.


What is this supposed to be?


----------



## kim_mac

wow, i was traveling this weekend and missed out on so much!  

thimp, congrats on another pair of gorgeous earrings!  it's so hard to just choose one!  now you have such a beautiful set with the lotus earrings and ring.  i love the vintage vibe of the lotus collection.

i got to try on some vca on vacation this weekend.  i tried on the flower lace earrings and they looked terrible on my thin earlobes.  same with the socrates triple flower.  but the cosmos was just perfection!  it was so fun trying everything on, especially with champagne and chocolates!


----------



## ashton

Candice0985 said:


> what stone is the pink material? is this being released next year?



i actually dont know what material it is. I came across these pics on facebook. According to the info, its a limited edition collection of 100 pieces which is only sold in the Paris VCA store. It should be released this year.

Im guessing the blue is lapis. 

Anyone seen them in Paris?


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:
			
		

> wow, i was traveling this weekend and missed out on so much!
> 
> thimp, congrats on another pair of gorgeous earrings!  it's so hard to just choose one!  now you have such a beautiful set with the lotus earrings and ring.  i love the vintage vibe of the lotus collection.
> 
> i got to try on some vca on vacation this weekend.  i tried on the flower lace earrings and they looked terrible on my thin earlobes.  same with the socrates triple flower.  but the cosmos was just perfection!  it was so fun trying everything on, especially with champagne and chocolates!



Thank you, kim_mac! I'm soooo glad I finally have a set!! It actually feels wonderful to wear matchy matchy jewelry. Lol

I remember how beautiful  you look wearing the cosmos earrings. They are definitely made for you!


----------



## thimp

loves said:
			
		

> thimp gorgeous pics! i'm saving up for my matching earrings too  the lotus ring didn't fit me well at all although i really love it



Which matching earrings are you considering?


----------



## thimp

loves said:
			
		

> I neglected this little thing for over a year and a half, i forgot how pretty it is



So pretty on your hand!


----------



## Candice0985

ashton said:


> i actually dont know what material it is. I came across these pics on facebook. According to the info, its a limited edition collection of 100 pieces which is only sold in the Paris VCA store. It should be released this year.
> 
> Im guessing the blue is lapis.
> 
> Anyone seen them in Paris?


interesting! I have VCA on FB too, i'll go check it out. thanks for posting!


----------



## CATEYES

ashton said:


> Wow check this out. Pink Alhambra bracelet and magic pendant.


I wonder if this is LE for breast cancer awareness? It certainly is a pretty pop of color


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ashton said:


> i actually dont know what material it is. I came across these pics on facebook. According to the info, its a limited edition collection of 100 pieces which is only sold in the Paris VCA store. It should be released this year.
> 
> Im guessing the blue is lapis.
> 
> Anyone seen them in Paris?



I wonder if that's the new pieces that were done in porcelain.  I'm thinking they were only released in Paris.


----------



## loves

thimp said:
			
		

> So pretty on your hand!



Thank you!

And wow@pink


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody else seen the letterwood, yet?


----------



## kim_mac

saw it, tried it and personally prefer tiger wood/yg over it because it has more shine/luster.  the wood was...wood and the only thing that made it pretty was the rose gold.  JMO though.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Thank you, kim_mac! I'm soooo glad I finally have a set!! It actually feels wonderful to wear matchy matchy jewelry. Lol
> 
> I remember how beautiful  you look wearing the cosmos earrings. They are definitely made for you!


Congratulations on your Lotus earrings Thimp !!
 I love to have matching sets too even though I don't always wear them together.


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> saw it, tried it and personally prefer tiger wood/yg over it because it has more shine/luster.  the wood was...wood and the only thing that made it pretty was the rose gold.  JMO though.


I think I would agree with you . Tigers eye does seem more appealing to me.

I wonder how durable the letter wood will be and also how could you clean it ?


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your Lotus earrings Thimp !!
> I love to have matching sets too even though I don't always wear them together.



Thank you, I'll take two! Are we twins with the lotus earrings, too? Lol


----------



## TankerToad

Just for fun...summer is fading and love how everything here is disappearing except my necklace 
Ok so, now even though I said I would *not* get VCA addicted...really want something with colored stones to layer or just have. And of course earrings.......Grrrr...I do not need ANY more bad habits.....


----------



## veroliz

OMG!! I have not checked this thread for a while, and just browsing today I saw the pictures of the malachite, lapis, and wood collections... They are to die for!! And I thought I had narrowed down my wish list to the all YG 10 motif or the 10 motif carnelian... Now I have to add the lapis... Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## veroliz

TankerToad said:
			
		

> Just for fun...summer is fading and love how everything here is disappearing except my necklace
> Ok so, now even though I said I would not get VCA addicted...really want something with colored stones to layer or just have. And of course earrings.......Grrrr...I do not need ANY more bad habits.....



Nice picture!!


----------



## kim_mac

tankertoad - i love how a 20 motifs finish outfits so nicely.  thanks for posting!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful photo, TT!
What do you think of malachite? Since your mop is set in wg do you plan to stick with white gold?



TankerToad said:


> Just for fun...summer is fading and love how everything here is disappearing except my necklace
> Ok so, now even though I said I would *not* get VCA addicted...really want something with colored stones to layer or just have. And of course earrings.......Grrrr...I do not need ANY more bad habits.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Kim Mac.
Helpful information. 
I think that in an ideal world it would be wonderful to have a piece from the LE collection but I believe that you just really need to see it ..could go either way for me. 
I share concerns about the durability. Love the photos and i can't wait to see modeling photos once somebody buys it.



kim_mac said:


> saw it, tried it and personally prefer tiger wood/yg over it because it has more shine/luster.  the wood was...wood and the only thing that made it pretty was the rose gold.  JMO though.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TT, I knew after you bought the first piece, you'd be toast!    Enjoy the ride!


----------



## TankerToad

Cavalier Girl said:


> TT, I knew after you bought the first piece, you'd be toast!    Enjoy the ride!


Yes, I think I may be toast~not quite in the toaster yet...but getting dangerously close.


----------



## TankerToad

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful photo, TT!
> What do you think of malachite? Since your mop is set in wg do you plan to stick with white gold?


Love the idea of green. Yes I am planning to stay with WG~


----------



## TankerToad

kim_mac said:


> tankertoad - i love how a 20 motifs finish outfits so nicely.  thanks for posting!


The thing about this MOP WG VCA necklace is that it really does go with everything from casual to dressy. That was a surprise. Who would guess that even with shorts and a tank that this necklace would add just that something to make an outfit look finished?? Remarkable.
And still it looks lovely with an evening gown (but this is the part that makes me want earrings, as well)
Ok, I think I am toast.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know when the next price increase is roughly ?


----------



## sbelle

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know when the next price increase is roughly ?



I asked at VCA NYC two weeks ago and my SA said that the SA's won't have a lot of advance notice when it happens.  VCA does not like the frenzied pre-price increase buying that has gone on in the past when the SA's know very far ahead of time.

I was guessing it would happen 9/1, but I am now thinking 10/1.  The last increase was October 2011.


----------



## Junkenpo

pffft. (me, being annoyed with VCA) They make a profit either way, that's just being greedy on their part. I don't think they'd have such frenzy if the hikes weren't always so substantial.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Isn't a buying frenzy a good thing ?


----------



## kim_mac

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks, Kim Mac.
> Helpful information.
> I think that in an ideal world it would be wonderful to have a piece from the LE collection but I believe that you just really need to see it ..could go either way for me.
> I share concerns about the durability. Love the photos and i can't wait to see modeling photos once somebody buys it.



i should have specified that i didn't see the LE alternating motifs.  i saw the all wood/rose gold 20 motif, pendant, bracelet and ring.  i like the LE necklace over the regular wood offering.  even then, i much prefer the LE malachite over wood.


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Thank you, I'll take two! Are we twins with the lotus earrings, too? Lol


Well as you know I suffer from compulsive matching syndrome so I am afraid I will be twins very soon LOL
I am really really struggling to decide which bracelet to get next between the Perlee diamond clover bangle or the Vintage 5 motif diamond pave . I would like to make a decision before they have another price rise . I don't want to buy them both as I already have the diamond magic 5 motif . Mmmmm so hard to choose but you already know that !!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

I'll take two said:


> Well as you know I suffer from compulsive matching syndrome so I am afraid I will be twins very soon LOL
> I am really really struggling to decide which bracelet to get next between the Perlee diamond clover bangle or the Vintage 5 motif diamond pave . I would like to make a decision before they have another price rise . I don't want to buy them both as I already have the diamond magic 5 motif . Mmmmm so hard to choose but you already know that !!!


 
My vote is the Perlee since it will be different from your magic 5. it would be something special to rotate with the magic.


----------



## kim_mac

purseaddictnew said:


> My vote is the Perlee since it will be different from your magic 5. it would be something special to rotate with the magic.



i agree!!!


----------



## bkforbes

This may sound silly, but does the MOP with WG look the same as the MOP with YG? When I look at the two next to one another the actual MOP part of the piece looks greyish to me but in a beautiful way. Is it just my poor eyesight or the reflection?


----------



## purseaddictnew

bkforbes said:


> This may sound silly, but does the MOP with WG look the same as the MOP with YG? When I look at the two next to one another the actual MOP part of the piece looks greyish to me but in a beautiful way. Is it just my poor eyesight or the reflection?


 
the material should be the same. but the different metal gives the stone a different look. in my opinion, MOP in YG looks more feminine than the WG. WG looks more modern to me.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Well as you know I suffer from compulsive matching syndrome so I am afraid I will be twins very soon LOL
> I am really really struggling to decide which bracelet to get next between the Perlee diamond clover bangle or the Vintage 5 motif diamond pave . I would like to make a decision before they have another price rise . I don't want to buy them both as I already have the diamond magic 5 motif . Mmmmm so hard to choose but you already know that !!!



I also vote for the Perlee diamond clover bangle! I feel in love with it when I tried it on!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> I also vote for the Perlee diamond clover bangle! I feel in love with it when I tried it on!


Thankyou ladies for your input 
 I do think I prefer the look of the bangle but struggle to ignore the better price and diamond carat weight of the vintage pave ( 2.53 v 1.75  and £2,100 cheaper ) plus I think you could wear the bracelet as a necklace sometimes with an extender which is a nice option.
I am hoping to try them both again later this week when I finally get to pick up my onyx in white gold. I am so excited to be finally having another colour to layer with the MOP and Chalcedony .


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> The thing about this *MOP WG VCA necklace is that it really does go with everything from casual to dressy. *That was a surprise. Who would guess that even with shorts and a tank that this necklace would add just that something to make an outfit look finished?? Remarkable.
> And still it looks lovely with an evening gown (but this is the part that makes me want earrings, as well)
> Ok, I think I am toast.



VCA is just as slippery a slope as Hermes.  All the Alhambra collection is like this. It works perfectly from jeans to black tie -- so incredibly versatile. Next on my list is the WG/MOP 20 motif.

I am hooked, too.


----------



## LVoeletters

purseaddictnew said:


> My vote is the Perlee since it will be different from your magic 5. it would be something special to rotate with the magic.



ditto!! nothing tops the perlee diamond bangle in my book


----------



## LVoeletters

Girls the MOP single motif necklace looked stunning with my Tiffany garden bee... but should I wait for the malachite single motif? Could I wear that everyday? I wear an emerald eternity band and a emerald colored bead bracelet I made with my 5 motif. I've always been partial to the color I guess because my eyes are hazel. But is the malachite like able to be worn everyday? Obviously not in the shower. I am worried because I bought a tanzanite ring 2 years ago and when I sold it I literally got like 90 bucks for it because the stone was rendered "worthless" because of how soft the stone was. It couldn't handle the day to day banging on my hand.

Will this happen to my MOP 5 motif bracelet since I wear it everyday?? ahhh :/


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Thankyou ladies for your input
> I do think I prefer the look of the bangle but struggle to ignore the better price and diamond carat weight of the vintage pave ( 2.53 v 1.75 and £2,100 cheaper ) plus I think you could wear the bracelet as a necklace sometimes with an extender which is a nice option.
> I am hoping to try them both again later this week when I finally get to pick up my onyx in white gold. I am so excited to be finally having another colour to layer with the MOP and Chalcedony .


 
Can't wait to see your gorgeous onyx with WG, it will look smashing with your red, MOP or chalcedony.


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> Just for fun...summer is fading and love how everything here is disappearing except my necklace
> Ok so, now even though I said I would *not* get VCA addicted...really want something with colored stones to layer or just have. And of course earrings.......Grrrr...I do not need ANY more bad habits.....


 
I love all of your pics with your WG MOP and that is what I will be saving for and hopefully buy the middle of next year. We have no VCA here in OZ so I have to wait to go away and save up!

I have the turquoise which I love but I would wear the MOP way more as it just goes with everything!


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> tbbbjb: would you mind posting a pic of them stacked or side-by-side? I'm curious about the size difference.
> 
> 
> LVoeletters: I love love love my sweet butterfly, but I do wear it either stacked with another sweet or layered with another bracelet. I don't think I've ever worn it alone, but I bought it with the intention to layer with the rg sweet carnelian heart. I've only had it for about a year, but no regrets yet.



do you think the butterfly would look cute layered with a love bangle?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The per lee gets my vote. (sorry -this iPad won't allow me to type it correctly!)
Pink gold or white?
The pink gold version looks a lot richer to me.





I'll take two said:


> Well as you know I suffer from compulsive matching syndrome so I am afraid I will be twins very soon LOL
> I am really really struggling to decide which bracelet to get next between the Perlee diamond clover bangle or the Vintage 5 motif diamond pave . I would like to make a decision before they have another price rise . I don't want to buy them both as I already have the diamond magic 5 motif . Mmmmm so hard to choose but you already know that !!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The mop can also vary.
Some is more flat vs more lively.
Some looks more pink....
I discovered this a while back during my attempt to match two strands.





bkforbes said:


> This may sound silly, but does the MOP with WG look the same as the MOP with YG? When I look at the two next to one another the actual MOP part of the piece looks greyish to me but in a beautiful way. Is it just my poor eyesight or the reflection?


----------



## LVoeletters

Does the weight of the frivole bother anyone? They never felt tight on me, but I am weary of heavy earrings because my mother would always wear them and she ended up having to get her lobe stitched...I've only worn studs and diamond hoops.


----------



## POODLGRL

I'll take two said:


> Well as you know I suffer from compulsive matching syndrome so I am afraid I will be twins very soon LOL
> I am really really struggling to decide which bracelet to get next between the Perlee diamond clover bangle or the Vintage 5 motif diamond pave . I would like to make a decision before they have another price rise . I don't want to buy them both as I already have the diamond magic 5 motif . Mmmmm so hard to choose but you already know that !!!


I'd go for the Perlee. I think it's far more substantial. I think the Alhambra bracelets have a tendency to disappear and in my opinion, are insignficant, particularly given the price point.


----------



## little LV lover

Hi ladies, sorry to bother, but I'm in search of some VCA advice.

Is carnelian harder to obtain than onyx or mop?  I think the carnelian heart sweet bracelet is adorable but a part of me wonders if it would be a better pick than something like a single onyx or mop vintage pendant?  

The 'practical' side of me wants to invest in something I'd still use when I'm in my 40's, 50's, etc.  The 'shopper' in me wants to get the carnelian sweet bracelet because of the 'hard to find' allure, lol.

TIA!


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> The per lee gets my vote. (sorry -this iPad won't allow me to type it correctly!)
> Pink gold or white?
> The pink gold version looks a lot richer to me.


It is funny you should ask about the gold colour as I do seem drawn to the rose gold despite the fact that most of my other jewellery is white gold.
It has great warmth and the lovely little clovers stand out better.
I saw a picture of the white and rose gold stacked together which was gorgeous but I really don't want the expense of that !!! 
This is going to be a tough decision ,maybe this is why I have left it until last.
Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## I'll take two

little LV lover said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to bother, but I'm in search of some VCA advice.
> 
> Is carnelian harder to obtain than onyx or mop?  I think the carnelian heart sweet bracelet is adorable but a part of me wonders if it would be a better pick than something like a single onyx or mop vintage pendant?
> 
> The 'practical' side of me wants to invest in something I'd still use when I'm in my 40's, 50's, etc.  The 'shopper' in me wants to get the carnelian sweet bracelet because of the 'hard to find' allure, lol.
> 
> TIA!


Well I am 48 and am just waiting for a set of carnelian so I will hope to be wearing it for a long time.
I don't think any of them will be age restrictive .


----------



## sbelle

LVoeletters said:


> Does the weight of the frivole bother anyone? They never felt tight on me, but I am weary of heavy earrings because my mother would always wear them and she ended up having to get her lobe stitched...I've only worn studs and diamond hoops.



I have 3 pairs of frivole earclips and I consider them very lightweight.  

My only VCA earclips that feel heavy to me are the 2 motif magic alhambra earclips.  I do wear those circular discs (for support) behind them.


----------



## Hermesaholic

little LV lover said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to bother, but I'm in search of some VCA advice.
> 
> Is carnelian harder to obtain than onyx or mop?  I think the carnelian heart sweet bracelet is adorable but a part of me wonders if it would be a better pick than something like a single onyx or mop vintage pendant?
> 
> The 'practical' side of me wants to invest in something I'd still use when I'm in my 40's, 50's, etc.  The 'shopper' in me wants to get the carnelian sweet bracelet because of the 'hard to find' allure, lol.
> 
> TIA!



the carnelian is probably the least seen.  mop is the easiest to wear with anything so its the most popular.  i love the carnelian.  it has a vintage look ....


----------



## POODLGRL

I'll take two said:


> Well I am 48 and am just waiting for a set of carnelian so I will hope to be wearing it for a long time.
> I don't think any of them will be age restrictive .


I don't think the carnelian is at all limited. I do think the sweet bracelet is. I suspect that's something you will outgrow.  But I've found with jewelery, buy what you like and buy what you will wear now. VCA is holding its value. If you look at the sweet bracelet one day and want to sell it, you'd be able to do so.  With that being said, I think the single motif Alhambra is something you could wear all the time.


----------



## bkforbes

I'm a newcomer to this thread and much less knowledgeable/experienced with jewelry than all of the other ladies so I guess take this with a grain of salt-
When my mother and I went to the London Jewelers boutique to look at the different sweet and vintage alhambra pieces-we were shocked to find that they did not have 90% of the pieces in stock and it would take a while to order. We put down a deposit and our SA said 2-3 weeks. However, the next few days we went to the Manhattan boutique and after finding out that they had the pieces I wanted in stock we called LJ and explained the situation and somehow-LJ ended up getting our pieces to us the next day!! 

Carnelian is harder to obtain in the stores but I think that carnelian, onyx, and MOP are pieces that if boutique doesnt have them they can order it because theyre not a limited edition, to my knowledge. 

I personally LOVE the pendents-whether its the sweet or the bigger vintage size. Would you consider getting the carnelian in the pendents? Good luck!!


----------



## bkforbes

On a side note, I wanted to share my new earrings with the thread!! They are the sweet MOP Alhambra earrings in YG.


----------



## elananovo

LOVE and very much appreciate Van Cleef !


----------



## kim_mac

LVoeletters said:


> Does the weight of the frivole bother anyone? They never felt tight on me, but I am weary of heavy earrings because my mother would always wear them and she ended up having to get her lobe stitched...I've only worn studs and diamond hoops.



the pave frivole never bother me - and i have sensitive ears and cannot wear heavy earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Not at all!
I wear mine all the time and my ear lobes are very small/thin. 
I do wear "Lobe wonders" behind my ear lobes which are like tiny invisible tapes that provide support with ALL of my earrings.
I have a slightly torn lobe (from long ago) and the frivole earrings have not been a problem..and mine are the large size.



LVoeletters said:


> Does the weight of the frivole bother anyone? They never felt tight on me, but I am weary of heavy earrings because my mother would always wear them and she ended up having to get her lobe stitched...I've only worn studs and diamond hoops.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am in my 40's and I love my carnelian vintage alhambra. 
I find it both rich and timeless....and quite special because you don't see it very often.
The carnelian has a translucency to it that the coral does't.
LOVE IT.




little LV lover said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to bother, but I'm in search of some VCA advice.
> 
> Is carnelian harder to obtain than onyx or mop? I think the carnelian heart sweet bracelet is adorable but a part of me wonders if it would be a better pick than something like a single onyx or mop vintage pendant?
> 
> The 'practical' side of me wants to invest in something I'd still use when I'm in my 40's, 50's, etc. The 'shopper' in me wants to get the carnelian sweet bracelet because of the 'hard to find' allure, lol.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> Well as you know I suffer from compulsive matching syndrome so I am afraid I will be twins very soon LOL
> I am really really struggling to decide which bracelet to get next between the Perlee diamond clover bangle or the Vintage 5 motif diamond pave . I would like to make a decision before they have another price rise . I don't want to buy them both as I already have the diamond magic 5 motif . Mmmmm so hard to choose but you already know that !!!



Perlee! I love mine and I think it'd look great on you  Another vote for the rose gold as well!


----------



## bkforbes

When did VCA come out with the coral alhambra? Did the pendents have the plain alhambra or only the ones with the diamond in the middle?


----------



## CATEYES

bkforbes said:


> On a side note, I wanted to share my new earrings with the thread!! They are the sweet MOP Alhambra earrings in YG.
> 
> View attachment 1852564


Just lovely!  The color on yours is so pretty-they look almost pink!!

What size are these?  I do hope you will consider doing a mod shot as I've always wondered if MOP would sort of.....blend into lighter skin tones and not stand out like onyx, for example.  Do you find these stand out?  TIA


----------



## bkforbes

I will post pictures tomorrow. I dont have light or dark skin tone i'm an in-between. But, the earrings really do stand out. For me, the onyx and carnelian or turquoise didnt suit my personality and didnt look phenomenal on my ears-I'm not able to pull them off although I wish I could!! The MOP are delicate but they do stand out on my ears.


----------



## POODLGRL

Purdys_99 said:


> Oh those earrings are just so elegant. Love them. I hope you get a lot of where out of them! They are very pretty indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> http://jeweledlantern.com


they're pretty, they're kind-of pinkish.  Wear them well and in good health.


----------



## einseine

bkforbes said:


> On a side note, I wanted to share my new earrings with the thread!! They are the sweet MOP Alhambra earrings in YG.
> 
> View attachment 1852564


 
So beautiful...


----------



## little LV lover

POODLGRL said:


> I don't think the carnelian is at all limited. I do think the sweet bracelet is. *I suspect that's something you will outgrow*.  But I've found with jewelery, buy what you like and buy what you will wear now. VCA is holding its value. If you look at the sweet bracelet one day and want to sell it, you'd be able to do so.  With that being said, I think the single motif Alhambra is something you could wear all the time.



This is what my dilemma is.  I would love to own a carnelian piece...just don't know if the sweet heart bracelet would be the right choice.

Thanks for all the advice ladies!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not at all!
> I wear mine all the time and my ear lobes are very small/thin.
> I do wear "Lobe wonders" behind my ear lobes which are like tiny invisible tapes that provide support with ALL of my earrings.
> I have a slightly torn lobe (from long ago) and the frivole earrings have not been a problem..and mine are the large size.


Oh good that is a load off my mind! I could feel the weight of the earrings when I had them on. They weren't unmanagable but then again I only wore it for 20 minutes lol.

I only tried the white gold one and I actually really liked it in the white gold, it was very "fresh" but because my VCA pieces will likely all be in yellow gold, I'm wondering if I should look at the yellow gold instead


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pretty!
Do they look pink in real life?



bkforbes said:


> On a side note, I wanted to share my new earrings with the thread!! They are the sweet MOP Alhambra earrings in YG.
> 
> View attachment 1852564


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes!
The small yg frivoles would be perfect for you.
Based on your collection, I would not recommend wg...although I do like those as well.




LVoeletters said:


> Oh good that is a load off my mind! I could feel the weight of the earrings when I had them on. They weren't unmanagable but then again I only wore it for 20 minutes lol.
> 
> I only tried the white gold one and I actually really liked it in the white gold, it was very "fresh" but because my VCA pieces will likely all be in yellow gold, I'm wondering if I should look at the yellow gold instead


----------



## G&Smommy

I brought my 4-year old twins with my to VCA for the first time while we were on vacation and they have the most adorable children's coloring book that I had to share! Here are a few pictures from the book.

The store (South Coast Plaza) also had an amazing selection and I got to try on all of my wish list items and more! I now have a new favorite stack - my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet with a Chalcedony WG bracelet and Pave WG bracelet. The three together look amazing! I also tried the Cosmos pendant in both small and medium, the pave Frivole ring, the Perlee bangles, and the Flowerlace pendant and ring. I had never tried the Flowerlace pieces before and they are really gorgeous on!


----------



## TankerToad

Ok fellow VCA groupies, have to post this. Was in the city yesterday and came across this in Michigan Ave mag:
LOOK how she mixed the YG 20 Motif MOP with the WG and diamond. The acticle even had the prices right, at least until the next VCA increase; which rumor had it might even be today. 14800usd for the 20 motif MOP YG and 59000usd for the WG pave and diamond Magic.
Confired at VCA as of yesterday.
Anyway to me this looks PERFECT and makes me re-think mixing YG with my WG 20 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Price increase?
TODAY?!






TankerToad said:


> Ok fellow VCA groupies, have to post this. Was in the city yesterday and came across this in Michigan Ave mag:
> LOOK how she mixed the YG 20 Motif MOP with the WG and diamond. The acticle even had the prices right, at least until the next VCA increase; which rumor had it might even be today. 14800usd for the 20 motif MOP YG and 59000usd for the WG pave and diamond Magic.
> Confired at VCA as of yesterday.
> Anyway to me this looks PERFECT and makes me re-think mixing YG with my WG 20 motif.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Price increase?
> TODAY?!


Wow I am hoping not  !!! 
My SA in the UK has said this week that he was not aware of a price increase . I was kind of expecting one on the 1st September ( like last year ) so asked him to let me know when one is imminent so I could have the option of paying a deposit to fix at the current price.


----------



## HermesFSH

I have been in touch with both Harrods and Bond St VCA in the last few days and neither said there would be a UK price increase today. Same with Cartier in the UK who aren't expecting one either.


----------



## TankerToad

Was told they can't say anything to clients anymore- which means they may not even tell management or staff until day of. Good news if it wasn't today- before the info clamp down the word was one more increase this year. Nothing would delight me more than if it weren't so-


----------



## sbelle

I really do try and adhere to the thought "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all", but I'm feeling a wee bit cranky and want to stomp my feet a little.

I used to buy my VCA from the VCA NYC boutique, but the service is so great at NM I started buying most of my pieces from NM.  That being said, whenever I am in town, I do still go to VCA NYC and do occasionally buy things there.  

I was there a few weeks ago and visited with my SA.  On Monday, I needed to ask her about something so I called her work phone and cell phone and left messages and sent an email.  (It usually takes doing all three for me to get a reply from her).   I didn't hear anything by Friday so I called and found out that she has been out for 2 weeks and will be out another week!  Now wouldn't you think that is a long enough absence from work that she might want to indicate that on her voicemail, or have her voicemail forwarded?  lol-- probably not the VCA way -- need to keep the customers on their toes!!

I decided that I wasn't in the mood to wait another week for her to get back when my question is one any of the SA's could probably answer.  I made a second call on Friday and this time got "VCA customer relations" who told me that they take the messages when everyone is busy and forward the messages to the boutique.  (I was told it was a very efficient way for the boutique to handle phone calls!)  So I left a message that I needed to talk to a SA and would appreciate a call back.  I did not get a call from anyone. 

This morning I decided to call again, so I repeated the entire exercise again.  I called, I had to talk to customer relations, I explained that my call hadn't been returned on Friday.  A very nice gentleman assured me that my call should be returned within an hour.  And you guessed it, the entire day went by and no one called me back.

I definitely can't think of anything nice to say about VCA NYC right now!

I can be a very stubborn person, so I will not give up on this.  I am going to call them every day until I get an answer back.


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I really do try and adhere to the thought "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all", but I'm feeling a wee bit cranky and want to stomp my feet a little.
> 
> I used to buy my VCA from the VCA NYC boutique, but the service is so great at NM I started buying most of my pieces from NM.  That being said, whenever I am in town, I do still go to VCA NYC and do occasionally buy things there.
> 
> I was there a few weeks ago and visited with my SA.  On Monday, I needed to ask her about something so I called her work phone and cell phone and left messages and sent an email.  (It usually takes doing all three for me to get a reply from her).   I didn't hear anything by Friday so I called and found out that she has been out for 2 weeks and will be out another week!  Now wouldn't you think that is a long enough absence from work that she might want to indicate that on her voicemail, or have her voicemail forwarded?  lol-- probably not the VCA way -- need to keep the customers on their toes!!
> 
> I decided that I wasn't in the mood to wait another week for her to get back when my question is one any of the SA's could probably answer.  I made a second call on Friday and this time got "VCA customer relations" who told me that they take the messages when everyone is busy and forward the messages to the boutique.  (I was told it was a very efficient way for the boutique to handle phone calls!)  So I left a message that I needed to talk to a SA and would appreciate a call back.  I did not get a call from anyone.
> 
> This morning I decided to call again, so I repeated the entire exercise again.  I called, I had to talk to customer relations, I explained that my call hadn't been returned on Friday.  A very nice gentleman assured me that my call should be returned within an hour.  And you guessed it, the entire day went by and no one called me back.
> 
> I definitely can't think of anything nice to say about VCA NYC right now!
> 
> I can be a very stubborn person, so I will not give up on this.  I am going to call them every day until I get an answer back.


Cheering you for the sidelines.
You certainly deserve better.


----------



## sbelle

TankerToad said:


> Cheering you for the sidelines.
> You certainly deserve better.



Thank you!   

I am feeling less cranky now that I got it off my chest.


----------



## Sanfoorah

Hello everyone, this is my first time here 
I purchased an alhambra vintage bracelet, but I left the city where the boutique is located without adjusting the length. is it possible for a jeweler in my city to shorten the bracelet for me? I asked the SA in VC boutique if they can adjust it for me then send it via fedex since I would leave the city in the same day, but he replied that they can't do that, and I should collect it in person. 

I can't wear to wear it, please help me 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kim_mac

ugh, how frustrating.  i usually call the vca boutique in vegas (palazzo first, then crystals) and since they work until midnight, they are there when i have late night questions.


----------



## kim_mac

Sanfoorah said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time here
> I purchased an alhambra vintage bracelet, but I left the city where the boutique is located without adjusting the length. is it possible for a jeweler in my city to shorten the bracelet for me? I asked the SA in VC boutique if they can adjust it for me then send it via fedex since I would leave the city in the same day, but he replied that they can't do that, and I should collect it in person.
> 
> I can't wear to wear it, please help me
> Thank you in advance!



i don't know where you are located but my SA shipped back my shortened bracelet to my home.


----------



## LVoeletters

If they are raising prices this month then I'm holding of on the frivole. I think I need to start buying 2nd hand pieces that are in new condition because it literally took me the past couple of months to accept the price, and now they're raising it again?! Oh boy...


----------



## Junkenpo

Sanfoorah said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time here
> I purchased an alhambra vintage bracelet, but I left the city where the boutique is located without adjusting the length. is it possible for a jeweler in my city to shorten the bracelet for me? I asked the SA in VC boutique if they can adjust it for me then send it via fedex since I would leave the city in the same day, but he replied that they can't do that, and I should collect it in person.
> 
> I can't wear to wear it, please help me
> Thank you in advance!




I don't know why they wouldn't, that's strange.   I purchased mine from an authorized dealer and had it shortened a little too short & had to send it back.  They sent it to VCA & it came back to me... I just had to wait.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How frustrating. Especially since you are a dream VCA customer to any sales person.  You have such an appreciation for the brand and you have a vast and beautiful collection.
While it is fun and exciting to visit VCA in NYC, I would probably window shop there and then order elsewhere.

My favorite SA s are in Vail and BOCA Raton.
Such exceptional service..and patience.

You deserve much better.







sbelle said:


> I really do try and adhere to the thought "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all", but I'm feeling a wee bit cranky and want to stomp my feet a little.
> 
> I used to buy my VCA from the VCA NYC boutique, but the service is so great at NM I started buying most of my pieces from NM.  That being said, whenever I am in town, I do still go to VCA NYC and do occasionally buy things there.
> 
> I was there a few weeks ago and visited with my SA.  On Monday, I needed to ask her about something so I called her work phone and cell phone and left messages and sent an email.  (It usually takes doing all three for me to get a reply from her).   I didn't hear anything by Friday so I called and found out that she has been out for 2 weeks and will be out another week!  Now wouldn't you think that is a long enough absence from work that she might want to indicate that on her voicemail, or have her voicemail forwarded?  lol-- probably not the VCA way -- need to keep the customers on their toes!!
> 
> I decided that I wasn't in the mood to wait another week for her to get back when my question is one any of the SA's could probably answer.  I made a second call on Friday and this time got "VCA customer relations" who told me that they take the messages when everyone is busy and forward the messages to the boutique.  (I was told it was a very efficient way for the boutique to handle phone calls!)  So I left a message that I needed to talk to a SA and would appreciate a call back.  I did not get a call from anyone.
> 
> This morning I decided to call again, so I repeated the entire exercise again.  I called, I had to talk to customer relations, I explained that my call hadn't been returned on Friday.  A very nice gentleman assured me that my call should be returned within an hour.  And you guessed it, the entire day went by and no one called me back.
> 
> I definitely can't think of anything nice to say about VCA NYC right now!
> 
> I can be a very stubborn person, so I will not give up on this.  I am going to call them every day until I get an answer back.


----------



## Slidey

VCA really need to sort out their customer service. I logged two requests via the website for information and had no response. I emailed the SA using the address on the business card he gave me, again no response. They shouldn't advertise these methods of contact if they have no intention of responding.


----------



## Suzie

I have a question, maybe a silly one, but what size are the vintage Alhambra earings in regards to the necklace motifs, are they the same size or slightly smalle.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I hope they don't increase their prices yet again as I'm so close to buying my first piece the sweet Alhambra bracelet which I should be buying this month!!! Please don't spoil it for me VCA !!!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:
			
		

> I have a question, maybe a silly one, but what size are the vintage Alhambra earings in regards to the necklace motifs, are they the same size or slightly smalle.



My MOP earclips are the same size as a motif on the 20 motif necklace.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> My MOP earclips are the same size as a motif on the 20 motif necklace.


Thank you Beth,I was holding my single motif up to my ear to see how it would look and not sure if it was the same size.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:
			
		

> Thank you Beth,I was holding my single motif up to my ear to see how it would look and not sure if it was the same size.



The sweet ones are smaller and the super ones are much larger. I like the regular ear clips on my ears best.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> The sweet ones are smaller and the super ones are much larger. I like the regular ear clips on my ears best.



Thanks,I am contemplating getting a pair of MOP WG,to keep me company until I can save up for the MOP 20 motif.


----------



## kim_mac

Suzie said:


> Thanks,I am contemplating getting a pair of MOP WG,to keep me company until I can save up for the MOP 20 motif.



hi suzie, that would look lovely with your future MOP 20 motif.  have you considered getting just all white gold alhambra earrings so they would coordinate nicely with your turquoise and future MOP?  i really like how texasgirliegirl has her yellow gold alhambra earrings to go with all her various alhambra stones.  just a thought.  either way, the mop earclips are classic!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Do they even make all white vintage Alhambra earrings?
My choice would be the white golf small frivole. They are the same size as the vintage Alhambra motifs.


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Do they even make all white vintage Alhambra earrings?
> My choice would be the white golf small frivole. They are the same size as the vintage Alhambra motifs.



No, they don't make WG like they do YG, they may have in the past. The WG vintage Alhambra earring are pave diamonds (which are just gorgeous!)


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> My choice would be the white golf small frivole. They are the same size as the vintage Alhambra motifs.



I agree!  I generally steer away from wearing things that could be considered matching, as it reminds me too much of my mother's generation!  So I wouldn't ever wear vintage alhambra earrings with a vintage alhambra necklace (even though my SA tells me it is ok if the necklace is long), but I do wear the frivole with the vintage alhambra necklaces.  I think the frivoles are lovely.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> No, they don't make WG like they do YG, they may have in TE past. TE WG vintage Alhambra earring are pave diamonds (which are just gorgeous!)



lol-- a lot of times the SA's don't even know what has been made in the past!  When I was asking about a special order 20 motif in white gold, my youngish SA told me that VCA has* never* made vintage alhambra in all white gold.  Well I know they did because *Suzie* got an estate 10 motif wg necklace from Betteridge!


----------



## tbbbjb

Oh NO!  That is unacceptable!  You are much too kind and patient.  I would ask to speak to a manager at this point.  You especially deserve MUCH better customer service than this.  Please keep us updated.  Good Luck!




sbelle said:


> I really do try and adhere to the thought "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all", but I'm feeling a wee bit cranky and want to stomp my feet a little.
> 
> I used to buy my VCA from the VCA NYC boutique, but the service is so great at NM I started buying most of my pieces from NM.  That being said, whenever I am in town, I do still go to VCA NYC and do occasionally buy things there.
> 
> I was there a few weeks ago and visited with my SA.  On Monday, I needed to ask her about something so I called her work phone and cell phone and left messages and sent an email.  (It usually takes doing all three for me to get a reply from her).   I didn't hear anything by Friday so I called and found out that she has been out for 2 weeks and will be out another week!  Now wouldn't you think that is a long enough absence from work that she might want to indicate that on her voicemail, or have her voicemail forwarded?  lol-- probably not the VCA way -- need to keep the customers on their toes!!
> 
> I decided that I wasn't in the mood to wait another week for her to get back when my question is one any of the SA's could probably answer.  I made a second call on Friday and this time got "VCA customer relations" who told me that they take the messages when everyone is busy and forward the messages to the boutique.  (I was told it was a very efficient way for the boutique to handle phone calls!)  So I left a message that I needed to talk to a SA and would appreciate a call back.  I did not get a call from anyone.
> 
> This morning I decided to call again, so I repeated the entire exercise again.  I called, I had to talk to customer relations, I explained that my call hadn't been returned on Friday.  A very nice gentleman assured me that my call should be returned within an hour.  And you guessed it, the entire day went by and no one called me back.
> 
> I definitely can't think of anything nice to say about VCA NYC right now!
> 
> I can be a very stubborn person, so I will not give up on this.  I am going to call them every day until I get an answer back.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> lol-- a lot of times the SA's don't even know what has been made in the past!  When I was asking about a special order 20 motif in white gold, my youngish SA told me that VCA has never made vintage alhambra in all white gold.  Well I know they did because Suzie got an estate 10 motif wg necklace from Betteridge!



Sorry, not sure how my thes became TE?  

Anyway, Suzie's necklace is why I said they may have made them in the past.  My SA said the wg was made for like one season. Not sure if there were earrings.


----------



## kim_mac

great suggestion with the wg frivole earclips.  or just stay with the wg mop earclips.  maybe suzie will luck out and find vintage wg alhambra earclips...


----------



## POODLGRL

Suzie said:


> I have a question, maybe a silly one, but what size are the vintage Alhambra earings in regards to the necklace motifs, are they the same size or slightly smalle.


They come in two sizes. All the vintage alhambra is available as an earring in the same size.  I believe the larger size is available in onyx and mother of pearl.  The larger size used to be available in all yellow gold and pave diamond (now discontinued).


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Sorry, not sure how my this became TE?




Lol-- I didnt even notice!  Probably something I did since I was on my IPad, but have no idea what it was!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Whenever I see TE I think "tiger eye".
Similar to the way I see street pavement as"etoupe".


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Whenever I see TE I think "tiger eye".
> Similar to the way I see street pavement as"etoupe".



Me too!  Did you see my MOP story a few pages back?


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, thank you for all of your suggestions. If they made all WG I would buy them but unfortunately they don't.
I looked at the WG frivole when I was in Dubai and they weren't me.


----------



## bkforbes

I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?


----------



## Bethc

bkforbes said:
			
		

> I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?



Yes, for my magic MOP necklace, I had them make it 2" longer, but then put in a "jump loop" so that I could wear it shorter too.


----------



## sbelle

I found this picture from an article a few years ago about a London boutique, so it is not a picture of the upcoming malachite release, but wouldn't it be great?







Of course when I was typing that I realized that if they did release malachite in a Magic necklace it would probably cost over $25,000, so maybe it wouldn't be so great!


----------



## POODLGRL

bkforbes said:


> I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?


I have the Magic Alhambra in MOP. There are two jump-rings on the necklace, so two settings are available.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Loved your story!!
Read it out loud to my husband and he laughed, too.....that knowing sort of laugh, of course.





Bethc said:


> Me too!  Did you see my MOP story a few pages back?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It could be on a long chain that allows you to wear it long or wrap the chain twice and essentially have a short pendant necklace.
The permanent letter wood collection is going to have a pendant like this..





bkforbes said:


> I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I found this picture from an article a few years ago about a London boutique, so it is not a picture of the upcoming malachite release, but wouldn't it be great?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course when I was typing that I realized that if they did release malachite in a Magic necklace it would probably cost over $25,000, so maybe it wouldn't be so great!


----------



## CATEYES

bkforbes said:


> I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?


Let's hope they make this an option! I believe someone here posted a pic of the letterwood/pg version & it was quite appealing. Malachite would be sweet!!


----------



## thimp

Per request of a lovely lady...


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:
			
		

> Ok fellow VCA groupies, have to post this. Was in the city yesterday and came across this in Michigan Ave mag:
> LOOK how she mixed the YG 20 Motif MOP with the WG and diamond. The acticle even had the prices right, at least until the next VCA increase; which rumor had it might even be today. 14800usd for the 20 motif MOP YG and 59000usd for the WG pave and diamond Magic.
> Confired at VCA as of yesterday.
> Anyway to me this looks PERFECT and makes me re-think mixing YG with my WG 20 motifs.



Ok I have been thinking deeply on this issue . Initially i said to myself no, but then i realized i walk around mixed all the time as my ray bans are gold, my jewelry and bags are generally white.  I don't mind my mismatch a bit.

To make this work, i think you may need a mixed metal piece to tie the two together.


----------



## sbelle

thimp said:


> Per request of a lovely lady...


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Ok I have been thinking deeply on this issue . Initially i said to myself no, but then i realized i walk around mixed all the time as my ray bans are gold, my jewelry and bags are generally white.  I don't mind my mismatch a bit.
> 
> To make this work, i think you may need a mixed metal piece to tie the two together.




I tend to do the mixed metal piece to tie things together too -- generally a watch.  BUT I have seen ladies rocking white and yellow gold together without a mixed piece.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> I tend to do the mixed metal piece to tie things together too -- generally a watch.  BUT I have seen ladies rocking white and yellow gold together without a mixed piece.




I think mixing metals and styles is an art of sorts.  Too much of anything and everything gets lost in the jumble.  I find that mixing metals works best when you have one bigger statement piece with smaller pieces in the other metal.  I find mixing also can be done using texture, volume or depth.  Personally I prefer pink gold with white gold/plat/or silver. I like shiny yellow gold with sterling or wood.  I like to mix shiny with matte and so on.


----------



## XCCX

My one and only VCA, nothing you guys have not seen before!


----------



## Bethc

xactreality said:
			
		

> My one and only VCA, nothing you guys have not seen before!



Lovely, I also love the other bracelets you have with it!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I think mixing metals and styles is an art of sorts.  Too much of anything and everything gets lost in the jumble.  I find that mixing metals works best when you have one bigger statement piece with smaller pieces in the other metal.  I find mixing also can be done using texture, volume or depth.  Personally I prefer pink gold with white gold/plat/or silver. I like shiny yellow gold with sterling or wood.  I like to mix shiny with matte and so on.



*calisnoopy* posted a picture here a few years ago of her wearing her yg byzantine alhambra necklaces with what looks like a white gold Tiffany key necklace. I loved the mix of metals and was inspired to do some of the same.

I didn't notice it a the time--I just knew I liked the look -- but as *Hermesaholic * suggested, *calisnoopy's* statement piece is the byzantine alhambra necklace, while the white gold pieces are smaller.








This is probably the 4th time I've posted this picture because I like it so much.  It was what inspired me to look at and ultimately buy pieces from the byzantine alhambra collection !


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> *calisnoopy* posted a picture here a few years ago of her wearing her yg byzantine alhambra necklaces with what looks like a white gold Tiffany key necklace. I loved the mix of metals and was inspired to do some of the same.
> 
> I didn't notice it a the time--I just knew I liked the look -- but as *Hermesaholic * suggested, *calisnoopy's* statement piece is the byzantine alhambra necklace, while the white gold pieces are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the 4th time I've posted this picture because I like it so much.  It was what inspired me to look at and ultimately buy pieces from the byzantine alhambra collection !


I don't blame you-it's beautiful


----------



## einseine

thimp said:


> Per request of a lovely lady...


 
 I have never seen it closely, in details! A lot more beautiful than I thouhgt.


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> My one and only VCA, nothing you guys have not seen before!


 
Love your combo!  Makes me want a MOP piece...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have always loved that piece and I can't understand why VCA stopped producing it.
One of my favorite images is of the Byzantine alhambra chain with a rose de Noel clipped onto it.
Dreamy.




sbelle said:


> *calisnoopy* posted a picture here a few years ago of her wearing her yg byzantine alhambra necklaces with what looks like a white gold Tiffany key necklace. I loved the mix of metals and was inspired to do some of the same.
> 
> I didn't notice it a the time--I just knew I liked the look -- but as *Hermesaholic * suggested, *calisnoopy's* statement piece is the byzantine alhambra necklace, while the white gold pieces are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the 4th time I've posted this picture because I like it so much.  It was what inspired me to look at and ultimately buy pieces from the byzantine alhambra collection !


----------



## einseine

I think I have posted this pic. somewhere...  I don't remember...  This is my attempt of mixing metals and styles.  I don't really like mixing PG X YG, but the DBTY's chain(YG) is very thin and almost invisible.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I think I have posted this pic. somewhere...  I don't remember...  This is my attempt of mixing metals and styles.  I don't really like mixing PG X YG, but the DBTY's chain(YG) is very thin and almost invisible.


Yeah, no one else can tell they aren't of the same hw. I like this together a lot!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> *calisnoopy* posted a picture here a few years ago of her wearing her yg byzantine alhambra necklaces with what looks like a white gold Tiffany key necklace. I loved the mix of metals and was inspired to do some of the same.
> 
> I didn't notice it a the time--I just knew I liked the look -- but as *Hermesaholic * suggested, *calisnoopy's* statement piece is the byzantine alhambra necklace, while the white gold pieces are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the 4th time I've posted this picture because I like it so much.  It was what inspired me to look at and ultimately buy pieces from the byzantine alhambra collection !


I had recently looked for this necklace on the VCA website and wondered why I couldn't find it. I wish they wouldnt have discontinued it-it's lovely


----------



## CATEYES

xactreality said:


> My one and only VCA, nothing you guys have not seen before!


This looks very cute! I love the sweets line-so delicate & can layer it easily


----------



## little LV lover

einseine said:


> I think I have posted this pic. somewhere...  I don't remember...  This is my attempt of mixing metals and styles.  I don't really like mixing PG X YG, but the DBTY's chain(YG) is very thin and almost invisible.



I must look away!  This is gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I think I have posted this pic. somewhere...  I don't remember...  This is my attempt of mixing metals and styles.  I don't really like mixing PG X YG, but the DBTY's chain(YG) is very thin and almost invisible.



Always stunning einseine!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous as always!


einseine said:


> I think I have posted this pic. somewhere...  I don't remember...  This is my attempt of mixing metals and styles.  I don't really like mixing PG X YG, but the DBTY's chain(YG) is very thin and almost invisible.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

When are we going to get to see a reveal of......letter wood?
Does anybody have it, yet?


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> *calisnoopy* posted a picture here a few years ago of her wearing her yg byzantine alhambra necklaces with what looks like a white gold Tiffany key necklace. I loved the mix of metals and was inspired to do some of the same.
> 
> I didn't notice it a the time--I just knew I liked the look -- but as *Hermesaholic *suggested, *calisnoopy's* statement piece is the byzantine alhambra necklace, while the white gold pieces are smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the 4th time I've posted this picture because I like it so much. It was what inspired me to look at and ultimately buy pieces from the byzantine alhambra collection !


 
This pix is what got us both hooked.   I ended up getting the 
necklace and bracelet from Betteridge before it was discontinued.  But that was after I saw all the SA's with oval link necklace on at the Place Vendome VCA with pendants.   

Remind me, didn't VCA sent you an oval link necklace by mistake instead of the alhambra WG byzantine necklace? 

I see RC has an oval link bracelet and necklace out now.

I tried to find the RG with diamonds oval link bracelet on the Dunn website but couldn't.
That is my next obsession.

By no way affiliated, these pix are from Dunn jewelers.


----------



## sjunky13

My Frivole ring is here! Took the longest time, but it is done. I have brand new matching Frivole earrings too. 
Both will be here Wed. &#9829;


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> My Frivole ring is here! Took the longest time, but it is done. I have brand new matching Frivole earrings too.
> Both will be here Wed. &#9829;


Wed probably feels like forever from now!  Can't wait to see your set....


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> This pix is what got us both hooked.   I ended up getting the
> necklace and bracelet from Betteridge before it was discontinued.  But that was after I saw all the SA's with oval link necklace on at the Place Vendome VCA with pendants.
> 
> *Remind me, didn't VCA sent you an oval link necklace by mistake instead of the alhambra WG byzantine necklace? *
> 
> I see RC has an oval link bracelet and necklace out now.
> 
> I tried to find the RG with diamonds oval link bracelet on the Dunn website but couldn't.
> That is my next obsession.
> 
> By no way affiliated, these pix are from Dunn jewelers.



Yes they did send the wrong one!  You had told me about the necklace the Paris SA's were wearing and I didn't know which one you meant until I got it.  I found out it is the byzantine necklace which I've not seen here in US.

I like the *RC*!!


----------



## myism

xactreality said:


> My one and only VCA, nothing you guys have not seen before!



like this one so much! looks so pretty on you


----------



## purseaddictnew

Sanfoorah said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time here
> I purchased an alhambra vintage bracelet, but I left the city where the boutique is located without adjusting the length. is it possible for a jeweler in my city to shorten the bracelet for me? I asked the SA in VC boutique if they can adjust it for me then send it via fedex since I would leave the city in the same day, but he replied that they can't do that, and I should collect it in person.
> 
> I can't wear to wear it, please help me
> Thank you in advance!


 
it's best to have it done by VCA. anything touched by another jeweler will no longer be a "VCA" anymore. If you have purchased it within 30 days, they will shorten it for free. I would suggest you mail it in to the boutique (call and let them know first) and they should take care of it for you.  good luck!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> When are we going to get to see a reveal of......letter wood?
> Does anybody have it, yet?



I know it's in the boutiques....I just don't know if I want it...


----------



## purseaddictnew

texasgirliegirl said:


> When are we going to get to see a reveal of......letter wood?
> Does anybody have it, yet?


 
I just saw it this past weekend. it's pretty, but not my "have to have".  too many other pieces I want.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yea!!!!!
SO happy for you!!
Such gorgeous pieces.



sjunky13 said:


> My Frivole ring is here! Took the longest time, but it is done. I have brand new matching Frivole earrings too.
> Both will be here Wed. &#9829;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OK...I have to admit it.
Last week I saw the LE letterwood....the infamous "wood"....
It is really gorgeous. The motifs are rich and shiny and the pieces have the same weight/heft of the stone pieces.  The brown is such a rich, chocolate color.  It really does look very different from the other pieces.  There is even a pendant with a diamond..very sweet yet sophisticated.  

It is so hard because VCA just keeps introducing new items while raising the prices....yikes!  
I am looking forward to seeing the malachite, myself.

This thread is very appropriately named.


----------



## XCCX

^ Thanks!


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> OK...I have to admit it.
> Last week I saw the LE letterwood....the infamous "wood"....
> It is really gorgeous. The motifs are rich and shiny and the pieces have the same weight/heft of the stone pieces.  The brown is such a rich, chocolate color.  It really does look very different from the other pieces.  There is even a pendant with a diamond..very sweet yet sophisticated.
> 
> It is so hard because VCA just keeps introducing new items while raising the prices....yikes!
> I am looking forward to seeing the malachite, myself.
> 
> This thread is very appropriately named.



It may be gorgeous, but when my SA showed me the price list, I couldn't justify it. So I passed on it without seeing it. I may kick myself in the pants later.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't think that you will kick yourself over it but I do feel that the letter wood can be a nice addition to one's collection.
The letter wood IS expensive...but I have a feeling that by Springtime, the malachite will cost as much.

To be honest, I really did not want to like the letter wood. I already have the TE so I did not plan to feel the slightest bit attracted to it.  It is REALLY beautiful...and nice for Fall.

The letter wood collection is not something that I would see as a first or second purchase, however.
This is really more for the serious collector who already has the basics covered.  

What makes the LE pieces so pretty are the alternating pg motifs.
The new letter wood will be lighter and the character marks not so visible...and the pieces will be all letter wood set in pg...all of this is according to my SA.


----------



## sbelle




----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


>


----------



## beachy10

In case anyone is looking for some Carnelian pieces. Betteridge has some estate ones.
10 Motif - 6,550
bracelet - 3,300

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/2933/


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> In case anyone is looking for some Carnelian pieces. Betteridge has some estate ones.
> 10 Motif - 6,550
> bracelet - 3,300
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/2933/



Yesterday they had a pair of earrings too


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Yeah, no one else can tell they aren't of the same hw. I like this together a lot!!!!


 


little LV lover said:


> I must look away! This is gorgeous!


 


LVoeletters said:


> Always stunning einseine!


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous as always!


 
Thanks everyone!!
I found this mixing metals and styles pic!


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> My Frivole ring is here! Took the longest time, but it is done. I have brand new matching Frivole earrings too.
> Both will be here Wed. &#9829;


 

Congrats!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't think that you will kick yourself over it but I do feel that the letter wood can be a nice addition to one's collection.
> The letter wood IS expensive...but I have a feeling that by Springtime, the malachite will cost as much.
> 
> To be honest, I really did not want to like the letter wood. I already have the TE so I did not plan to feel the slightest bit attracted to it. It is REALLY beautiful...and nice for Fall.
> 
> The letter wood collection is not something that I would see as a first or second purchase, however.
> This is really more for the serious collector who already has the basics covered.
> 
> What makes the LE pieces so pretty are the alternating pg motifs.
> The new letter wood will be lighter and the character marks not so visible...and the pieces will be all letter wood set in pg...all of this is according to my SA.


 
I want the alternating pg motifs!!!! BUT, my next piece will be carnelian!!! I don't think I can get 2 20 motifs (purhaps 4 10 motifs) next year... I need Perlee Bracelets, too....  (I think I can get at least one Perlee Bracelet within this year, though.)


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> Yesterday they had a pair of earrings too



They did, did they ?
Any idea what happened to them?
Any confessions you want to make?


----------



## sbelle

TankerToad said:


> They did, did they ?
> Any idea what happened to them?
> Any confessions you want to make?



Well.....not really my fault (a common theme with me)....I was on the phone with Betteridge ordering a little something else and the Carnelian pieces popped up on the website.  I have the 20 motif and thought a pair of Carnelian earrings would be nice addition.  Not sure Ricky would agree so mums the word.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Betteridge has a 10 motif and at a great price.
I just took a peek and the color seems to be a nice bright red.



einseine said:


> I want the alternating pg motifs!!!! BUT, my next piece will be carnelian!!! I don't think I can get 2 20 motifs (purhaps 4 10 motifs) next year... I need Perlee Bracelets, too.... (I think I can get at least one Perlee Bracelet within this year, though.)


----------



## Junkenpo

I notice that the bracelet is gone.... !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That was fast!


----------



## beachy10

If you are going to sell your VCA don't sell it to Betteridge. I called them once and they offered me 1800 for the 5 motif bracelet. Sheesh, no way.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> If you are going to sell your VCA don't sell it to Betteridge. I called them once and they offered me 1800 for the 5 motif bracelet. Sheesh, no way.



Good to know. I was thinking about selling my piece there, but i am going to stick with ebay for now!


----------



## Candice0985

ebay seems like a good place to sell vca, I sold my sweet bracelet and it sold within 8 hours of having the listing up!


----------



## beachy10

Candice0985 said:


> ebay seems like a good place to sell vca, I sold my sweet bracelet and it sold within 8 hours of having the listing up!


 
I've had good luck too.


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> Well.....not really my fault (a common theme with me)....I was on the phone with Betteridge ordering a little something else and the Carnelian pieces popped up on the website. I have the 20 motif and thought a pair of Carnelian earrings would be nice addition. Not sure Ricky would agree so mums the word.....


 
Of course it wasn't your fault. The earrings found you that is all there is to it.


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> ebay seems like a good place to sell vca, I sold my sweet bracelet and it sold within 8 hours of having the listing up!



Thanks candice! I am selling some jewelry to clear out what I never wear and I am going to get another vca. As much I love other designer jewelry vca is just so.. Pretty! That is the best description that I can give. Vca is the most feminine in my opinion.


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't think that you will kick yourself over it but I do feel that the letter wood can be a nice addition to one's collection.
> The letter wood IS expensive...but I have a feeling that by Springtime, the malachite will cost as much.
> 
> To be honest, I really did not want to like the letter wood. I already have the TE so I did not plan to feel the slightest bit attracted to it.  It is REALLY beautiful...and nice for Fall.
> 
> The letter wood collection is not something that I would see as a first or second purchase, however.
> This is really more for the serious collector who already has the basics covered.
> 
> What makes the LE pieces so pretty are the alternating pg motifs.
> The new letter wood will be lighter and the character marks not so visible...and the pieces will be all letter wood set in pg...all of this is according to my SA.



I saw the 10-motif today. I won't be kicking myself in the pants. Though my bank balance is smaller. Since I have a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif, it really made sense to get it.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the 10-motif today. I won't be kicking myself in the pants. Though my bank balance is smaller. Since I have a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif, it really made sense to get it.


 Can't wait to see etoupebirkin.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the 10-motif today. I won't be kicking myself in the pants. Though my bank balance is smaller. Since I have a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif, it really made sense to get it.



Let me make sure I understand.....you got the LE 10 motif?


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Let me make sure I understand.....you got the LE 10 motif?



Yes I did.


----------



## CATEYES

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes I did.


Oh yay! Would you consider showing us your collection? Sounds lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You purchased the 10 motif?!!!!





etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the 10-motif today. I won't be kicking myself in the pants. Though my bank balance is smaller. Since I have a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif, it really made sense to get it.


----------



## Junkenpo

etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the 10-motif today. I won't be kicking myself in the pants. Though my bank balance is smaller. Since I have a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif, it really made sense to get it.



oooh!  Pics and/or modeling shots please!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes I did.



Whoo hoo!  Congratulations!

After I saw it in NYC, I told *TGG* that although I thought it looked beautiful in the pictures, I was more wowed by it in person -- I thought it was gorgeous.  I think it's the rose gold.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pictures do not do these pieces justice. The combination of RG and LE is just stunning. It is different though it blends with TE pieces. When I was at Neimans, I tried it on with a RG 20 motif. I also tried it on w/20 motif TE as well as WG MOP.

I will try to take pics soon, but it's my busy season at work.


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Thanks candice! I am selling some jewelry to clear out what I never wear and I am going to get another vca. As much I love other designer jewelry vca is just so.. Pretty! That is the best description that I can give. Vca is the most feminine in my opinion.


I completely agree! I love how wearable, layerable, and pretty vca is


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Betteridge has a 10 motif and at a great price.
> I just took a peek and the color seems to be a nice bright red.


 
Yes, it's a GREAT price!  But, would it be difficult to find another matching 10-motif?  It might be easier to order 2 matching 10-motif at the same time...  Yes?

Besides, I have already purchased three vintage alhambra 10-motif necklaces this year...  I think I want a Perlee signature bracelet more!  I want it soon because I have lost my Tiffany open clasp link bracelet and all the charms attached!!!  sigh..


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> I saw the 10-motif today. I won't be kicking myself in the pants. Though my bank balance is smaller. Since I have a RG 20-motif, 10-motif and 5-motif,* it really made sense to get it*.



I love the logic eb, am dying to see the pictures!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Yes, it's a GREAT price!  But, would it be difficult to find another matching 10-motif?  It might be easier to order 2 matching 10-motif at the same time...  Yes?
> 
> Besides, I have already purchased three vintage alhambra 10-motif necklaces this year...  I think I want a Perlee signature bracelet more!  I want it soon because I have lost my Tiffany open clasp link bracelet and all the charms attached!!!  sigh..


oh no! how/when did this happen?


----------



## tbbbjb

einseine said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a GREAT price!  But, would it be difficult to find another matching 10-motif?  It might be easier to order 2 matching 10-motif at the same time...  Yes?
> 
> Besides, I have already purchased three vintage alhambra 10-motif necklaces this year...  I think I want a Perlee signature bracelet more!  I want it soon because I have lost my Tiffany open clasp link bracelet and all the charms attached!!!  sigh..



Oh no, I am so sorry!  I have loved your avatar with that bracelet . Do you think it is really gone gone or just misplaced?


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> I completely agree! I love how wearable, layerable, and pretty vca is



I love my cartier love bangle, my tiffany bean and charm bracelet, and my bulgari zero pendant, and i just need more vca!


----------



## darkangel07760

I gotta see this wood vca stuff. I tried finding it online, is it online?


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> oh no! how/when did this happen?


 


tbbbjb said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry! I have loved your avatar with that bracelet . Do you think it is really gone gone or just misplaced?


 
Thanks Candice, tbbbjb 

Not misplaced. I definitely lost it somewhere outside. I saw my link bracelet and charms on my right arm before going out, when I put on my jacket. When I came home, after a while, I found that my bracelet had gone!!! I went out by car. I searched my car, but in vain. The bracelet might have come off when I put off my jakcet somewhere!!! I have no clue.:cry: The sad part is I had attached all the charms, which is very rare. I normally wore my link bracelet without charms. I am SO sad.


----------



## Slidey

So sorry to read this, so sad


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> Thanks Candice, tbbbjb
> 
> Not misplaced. I definitely lost it somewhere outside. I saw my link bracelet and charms on my right arm before going out, when I put on my jacket. When I came home, after a while, I found that my bracelet had gone!!! I went out by car. I searched my car, but in vain. The bracelet might have come off when I put off my jakcet somewhere!!! I have no clue.:cry: The sad part is I had attached all the charms, which is very rare. I normally wore my link bracelet without charms. I am SO sad.



Oh gosh, that's awful.  By any chance do you have insurance?


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg thats awful im so sorry


----------



## Coffee Addicted

einseine said:
			
		

> Thanks Candice, tbbbjb
> 
> Not misplaced. I definitely lost it somewhere outside. I saw my link bracelet and charms on my right arm before going out, when I put on my jacket. When I came home, after a while, I found that my bracelet had gone!!! I went out by car. I searched my car, but in vain. The bracelet might have come off when I put off my jakcet somewhere!!! I have no clue.:cry: The sad part is I had attached all the charms, which is very rare. I normally wore my link bracelet without charms. I am SO sad.



Yikes, that is awful


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh NO!!!!
I feel for you because I have the exact same bracelet and mine is filled with the gold charms given to me by my children.  I would be absolutely beside myself if I lost it!
Have you called every place that you visited that day?
I do hope that the bracelet turns up...and soon!



einseine said:


> Thanks Candice, tbbbjb
> 
> Not misplaced. I definitely lost it somewhere outside. I saw my link bracelet and charms on my right arm before going out, when I put on my jacket. When I came home, after a while, I found that my bracelet had gone!!! I went out by car. I searched my car, but in vain. The bracelet might have come off when I put off my jakcet somewhere!!! I have no clue.:cry: The sad part is I had attached all the charms, which is very rare. I normally wore my link bracelet without charms. I am SO sad.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Oh *einseine * I am SOOO sorry to hear that! I pray somehow that you find it.


----------



## einseine

Slidey said:


> So sorry to read this, so sad


 


POODLGRL said:


> Oh gosh, that's awful. By any chance do you have insurance?


 


xblackxstarx said:


> omg thats awful im so sorry


 


Coffee Addicted said:


> Yikes, that is awful


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh NO!!!!
> I feel for you because I have the exact same bracelet and mine is filled with the gold charms given to me by my children. I would be absolutely beside myself if I lost it!
> Have you called every place that you visited that day?
> I do hope that the bracelet turns up...and soon!


 


ALLinTHEbag said:


> Oh *einseine *I am SOOO sorry to hear that! I pray somehow that you find it.


 
Thank you, thank you ladies.

I have called EVERY PLACE that I visited and even asked to search in the parking lot. At first I was rather optimisitic because people will report it where they find, instead of taking it away. But, it seems someone loved it from the moment they clapped eyes on it!!! btw, it's not insured.

Why did it fall off? Because it has open links! One of the links must have been slack. So, please be careful! tgg!!! But, I know you can feel it when it comes off your hand. I did not notice it!!!!!  sigh...

I'll put forward the purchase of a Perlee signature bracelet while my dh is feeling very sorry for me.


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> Thanks Candice, tbbbjb
> 
> Not misplaced. I definitely lost it somewhere outside. I saw my link bracelet and charms on my right arm before going out, when I put on my jacket. When I came home, after a while, I found that my bracelet had gone!!! I went out by car. I searched my car, but in vain. The bracelet might have come off when I put off my jakcet somewhere!!! I have no clue.:cry: The sad part is I had attached all the charms, which is very rare. I normally wore my link bracelet without charms. I am SO sad.


 
Oh no!!!  I really like your stack!  I do like your idea about getting the Perlee Signature while DH is feeling sorryfor you   I still hope that you will be able to get it back.  Good luck!  Keep everyone posted!


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> Oh no!!! I really like your stack! I do like your idea about getting the Perlee Signature while DH is feeling sorryfor you  I still hope that you will be able to get it back. Good luck! Keep everyone posted!


 
Thanks j0s1e!! No, no hope... I called every place I visited within an hour after I came home. But, they could not find it. I left my contact info anyway...

Yesterday, our department store SA and the SA from the VCA boutique came over to our house. They brought me these Perlee brochures. I already know what I want!


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> Thanks j0s1e!! No, no hope... I called every place I visited within an hour after I came home. But, they could not find it. I left my contact info anyway...



I would also recommend filing a police report for lost/stolen property. And leaving your information with any pawn shops in the area.  That way, if the piece is pawned, they will hold it and/or have a record of who tried to sell it. 

Good luck!


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> Thanks j0s1e!! No, no hope... I called every place I visited within an hour after I came home. But, they could not find it. I left my contact info anyway...
> 
> Yesterday, our department store SA and the SA from the VCA boutique came over to our house. They brought me these Perlee brochures. I already know what I want!


 
Yummy goodies on the brochures!!!!  I have the RG Perlee signature bracelet so we may become twins   My dream VCA bracelet is the RG diamond clovers, a girl can dream!!!!


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> I would also recommend filing a police report for lost/stolen property. And leaving your information with any pawn shops in the area. That way, if the piece is pawned, they will hold it and/or have a record of who tried to sell it. Good luck!


 
Thanks Junkenpo! Pawn shops... may be. 



j0s1e267 said:


> Yummy goodies on the brochures!!!! I have the RG Perlee signature bracelet so we may become twins  My dream VCA bracelet is the RG diamond clovers, a girl can dream!!!!


 
I have seen your RG Perlee Signature somewhere... (WHERE? Family Photo thread?) Yes! We will soon become twins!! Actually I am not sure about the diamond clover one. I am sure I will get a Signature in WG as well!


----------



## kim_mac

i'm so sorry to hear about your bracelet, einseine.  i hope it turns up somehow.  

i tried on the rg perlee bracelet today and i fell in love with it.  the small size was the same shape as my love bracelet - perfect for stacking.  i'm in trouble again...


----------



## kimber418

einseine,
so sorry to hear about your bracelet.  I know the feeling when a special piece is gone.  The best thing to do is what you are doing.....replace it.   I lost a diamond bracelet many years ago and I was so sick about it until I replaced it a year later.  I felt better then 
Now I am overly careful with my jewelery.  I can't wait to see your new bracelet.  I love the perlee collection and am so happy it is getting attention now!  I would love to pair my love bracelet with a perlee bracelet someday.  Can't wait to see what you decide on!


----------



## I'll take two

Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .

Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH 
I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee  items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee  items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .


What beauties! Love them all-carnelian most! Lucky you-or should I say your daughters


----------



## meno2

thimp said:


> Per request of a lovely lady...


this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee  items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .



BEAUTIFUL bracelets!  Thanks for sharing them with us!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

How exciting!!
Love everything..especially your perlee earrings with diamonds.


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks  so much ladies !! 
I posted the large hoop earrings by mistake but couldn't edit the photo out LOL
I actually went for the attached hoops in white gold as we decided the large hoops ( whilst fab in the white gold ) would look great in pink gold to highlight the interesting way the diamonds are set.


----------



## kim_mac

so so beautiful on you, i'll take two!  congrats on such special pieces.  your vca collection keeps growing!!!  enjoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> so so beautiful on you, i'll take two!  congrats on such special pieces.  your vca collection keeps growing!!!  enjoy and thanks for sharing.


Thanks Kim .Before this visit I was thinking that I had just about done with VCA but when I tried the white gold and rose gold bangles on together my heart litteraly skipped a beat.
Fortunately and thankfully my DH was actually paying attention and agreed with me that they were a stunning look.
The nice thing about Perlee is it works so well with the other pieces without being too matchy . That's another reason why I liked the large single row diamond hoop earrings so much .


----------



## kim_mac

I'll take two said:


> Thanks Kim .Before this visit I was thinking that I had just about done with VCA but when I tried the white gold and rose gold bangles on together *my heart litteraly skipped a beat*.
> Fortunately and thankfully my DH was actually paying attention and agreed with me that they were a stunning look.
> The nice thing about Perlee is it works so well with the other pieces without being too matchy . That's another reason why I liked the large single row diamond hoop earrings so much .



don't you just love that feeling?  i've been trying to avoid falling for the perlee since i'm trying to finish up my vca collection (obsession) but i tried on the rg dia clover perlee bracelet yesterday and it looked so nice.


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> don't you just love that feeling?  i've been trying to avoid falling for the perlee since i'm trying to finish up my vca collection (obsession) but i tried on the rg dia clover perlee bracelet yesterday and it looked so nice.


Well I wouldn't recommend you try on the white gold with it otherwise you will be in big trouble and might even hyperventilate !!! 
It is just toooooo addictive LOL


----------



## j0s1e267

I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .


 
Your collection is AMAZING!  I love how your special order WG onyx and carnelian turned out!  LOVE IT!

I simply love the Perlee diamond clover collection, everything is so pretty!


----------



## I'll take two

j0s1e267 said:


> Your collection is AMAZING!  I love how your special order WG onyx and carnelian turned out!  LOVE IT!
> 
> I simply love the Perlee diamond clover collection, everything is so pretty!


Thank you so much , I can't tell you the relief I felt when I saw it.
I was fretting that I would end up having to take it even if I didn't love it just because I had specially ordered it !! 

Perlee items are Pretty and addictive LOL
As many people have said before this thread is aptly named !!!


----------



## Slidey

They are really gorgeous. You lucky thing /


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee  items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .



YAY! So happy for you, they are gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .


 
Beautiful!  I love the onyx and carnelian together!  I also love your Cosmos pendant that I can see peeking through the edge of one of the photos!  I agree that the Perlee pieces are gorgeous, especially the pave clover bangles.


----------



## einseine

kim_mac said:


> i'm so sorry to hear about your bracelet, einseine. i hope it turns up somehow.
> 
> i tried on the rg perlee bracelet today and i fell in love with it. the small size was the same shape as my love bracelet - perfect for stacking. i'm in trouble again...


 
Thanks kim! I'll stack PG signature with my WG love! I tried this combo in the store and looked great!!! Love pg x wg so much!



kimber418 said:


> einseine,
> so sorry to hear about your bracelet. I know the feeling when a special piece is gone. The best thing to do is what you are doing.....replace it. I lost a diamond bracelet many years ago and I was so sick about it until I replaced it a year later. I felt better then
> Now I am overly careful with my jewelery. I can't wait to see your new bracelet. I love the perlee collection and am so happy it is getting attention now! I would love to pair my love bracelet with a perlee bracelet someday. Can't wait to see what you decide on!


 
Thanks kimber! I was really shocked it did not turn up. I was quite shure where I visited that day. Last year, I was torn between YG love and PG signature, and ended up with YG love! This time I will def purchase PG signature.



I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .


 
Thanks I'll take two! Your custom made pieces are beyond gorgeours!!! Your perlee earrings look great on you! Congratulations! Envious!


----------



## Suzie

einseine, so terrible for you to have lost your beautiful bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

I'll Take Two, your new pieces are as beautiful as I thought that they would be. Can we have a pic of the necklaces when you get a chance?


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> einseine, so terrible for you to have lost your beautiful bracelet.


 
Thanks Suzie! I still can not stop asking myself WHY WHY WHY I did not notice when it fell off... I will be more alert in the future!


----------



## chaneljewel

darkangel07760 said:


> I gotta see this wood vca stuff. I tried finding it online, is it online?



My SA at NM emailed me that she had some wooden pieces.  I just don't know if I can spend that much money on wood...


----------



## darkangel07760

chaneljewel said:


> My SA at NM emailed me that she had some wooden pieces.  I just don't know if I can spend that much money on wood...



I totally understand. I am just dying of curiosity to see them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

At least go take a peek.
The wood is gorgeous....looks like stone.
I tried really hard not to like it but I have to admit that the wood is very special.
I would love a 20 motif.




chaneljewel said:


> My SA at NM emailed me that she had some wooden pieces.  I just don't know if I can spend that much money on wood...


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> At least go take a peek.
> The wood is gorgeous....looks like stone.
> I tried really hard not to like it but I have to admit that the wood is very special.
> I would love a 20 motif.



I was thinking about getting a single motif... If I liked it. What are the price poi ts? I was wondering if you have seen them online?


----------



## tbbbjb

darkangel07760 said:


> I was thinking about getting a single motif... If I liked it. What are the price poi ts? I was wondering if you have seen them online?


20 motif necklace is $18,400
10 motif necklace is $9,200
5 motif bracelet is $4,600
The pendant with the diamond in the center is $3,750


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Pictures do not do these pieces justice. The combination of RG and LE is just stunning. It is different though it blends with TE pieces. When I was at Neimans, I tried it on with a RG 20 motif. I also tried it on w/20 motif TE as well as WG MOP.
> 
> I will try to take pics soon, but it's my busy season at work.



Would love to see it too as my SA from NM sent me pics and just couldn't justify price for wood from her pics.  I'm somewhat fascinated by the lure of the wood though and don't want to miss out on it if I decide to get a piece.


----------



## TankerToad

tbbbjb said:


> 20 motif necklace is $18,400
> 10 motif necklace is $9,200
> 5 motif bracelet is $4,600
> The pendant with the diamond in the center is $3,750


So wood is more than the stones in the 20 motif or is this the price of a 20 motif now after the newest increase? A 20 motif was 14800 usd, now it is 18400 usd. Yikes!! That is a heck of an increase. Wowser!!!!!


----------



## kimber418

I would love to see the Letterwood collection.  I have to schedule a trip to a VCA. I just
want to see the combination in person.


----------



## etoupebirkin

VCA wrote some information about letterwood.

It is very rare. It's the densest of all woods. It doesn't float. VCA had 22 panels of wood that was aged/cured for 25 years. Through their finishing process, the wood should have a similar durability to that of the stone pieces. But that does not mean the pieces won't evolve as they are exposed to light and air. They will darken with time. I believe that they will turn into a rich dark reddish brown&#8212;like mixing carnelian and onyx. It's a very different color than the TE/YG pieces, which to me have a yellow ochre feel.

TTT, I don't think that there's been a price increase. The YG/PG/MOP 20-motifs are still $14,800; the TE/Carnelian 20-motifs are still $17K. This is a special limited edition release.  I think that there were only 326 made worldwide on the 10-motif that I got. There were less made of the 20 motif, 5 motif, pendant and earrings. You can  get a ring, but is special order only. My SA told me the Neimans as an entity almost sold all their stock in the first day. I got the last piece from my local store.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The single motif is really pretty...the diamond is nice.
Perhaps the wood costs more because it is a LE collection....???
The special 25 year old wood found in the hidden cabinet at the Place Vendome...
Regardless, it is very pretty. I was not that interested in the wood based on the photos. I had expected them to look like....wood.
They are highly polished.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is definitely something that you need to see in person to fully appreciate. The photos do not do it justice.
FYI...the letter wood looks gorgeous layered with turquoise so watch out......





kimber418 said:


> I would love to see the Letterwood collection.  I have to schedule a trip to a VCA. I just
> want to see the combination in person.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee  items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .



My dear, they are both so perfect! The carnelian is such a gorgeous shade of red! I'm so happy everything worked out for you!

Now to focus on the perlee collection. Stacking rg with wg for the bracelets would be STUNNING!


----------



## thimp

einseine said:
			
		

> Thanks Candice, tbbbjb
> 
> Not misplaced. I definitely lost it somewhere outside. I saw my link bracelet and charms on my right arm before going out, when I put on my jacket. When I came home, after a while, I found that my bracelet had gone!!! I went out by car. I searched my car, but in vain. The bracelet might have come off when I put off my jakcet somewhere!!! I have no clue.:cry: The sad part is I had attached all the charms, which is very rare. I normally wore my link bracelet without charms. I am SO sad.



I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your very special bracelet! So distressing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous earrings!!



I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much ladies !!
> I posted the large hoop earrings by mistake but couldn't edit the photo out LOL
> I actually went for the attached hoops in white gold as we decided the large hoops ( whilst fab in the white gold ) would look great in pink gold to highlight the interesting way the diamonds are set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1863103


----------



## sallhs

etoupebirkin said:


> VCA wrote some information about letterwood.
> 
> It is very rare. It's the densest of all woods. It doesn't float. VCA had 22 panels of wood that was aged/cured for 25 years. Through their finishing process, the wood should have a similar durability to that of the stone pieces. But that does not mean the pieces won't evolve as they are exposed to light and air. They will darken with time. I believe that they will turn into a rich dark reddish brown&#8212;like mixing carnelian and onyx. It's a very different color than the TE/YG pieces, which to me have a yellow ochre feel.
> 
> TTT, I don't think that there's been a price increase. The YG/PG/MOP 20-motifs are still $14,800; the TE/Carnelian 20-motifs are still $17K. This is a special limited edition release. I think that there were only 326 made worldwide on the 10-motif that I got. There were less made of the 20 motif, 5 motif, pendant and earrings. You can get a ring, but is special order only. My SA told me the Neimans as an entity almost sold all their stock in the first day. I got the last piece from my local store.


 
I am new to this addicting thread! 
Yes, the quantity is very limited, I was told only 273 pendants made worldwide.


----------



## darkangel07760

tbbbjb said:


> 20 motif necklace is $18,400
> 10 motif necklace is $9,200
> 5 motif bracelet is $4,600
> The pendant with the diamond in the center is $3,750


 
Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is definitely something that you need to see in person to fully appreciate. The photos do not do it justice.
> FYI...the letter wood looks gorgeous layered with turquoise so watch out......


 
Sounds gorgeous!!!


----------



## einseine

thimp said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your very special bracelet! So distressing.


 
Thanks thimp! I am ok now!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks Suzie! I still can not stop asking myself WHY WHY WHY I did not notice when it fell off... I will be more alert in the future!


Sorry this happened to you! I hope you had it ensured! 

I wore mine to school the other day and me & the girl next to me heard something fall. We looked around and found my Tiffany charm bracelet We looked at each other like, what the....because all I did was scratch my back. I noticed the links get looser when opened a lot so maybe this was the problem with yours too


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Sorry this happened to you! I hope you had it ensured!
> 
> I wore mine to school the other day and me & the girl next to me heard something fall. We looked around and found my Tiffany charm bracelet We looked at each other like, what the....because all I did was scratch my back. I noticed the links get looser when opened a lot so maybe this was the problem with yours too


 
Thanks CATEYES! It was not insured...
Oh! You heard something fall!! You were lucky! Yes, I geuss so. The links of my bracelet must have gotten looser! But, I sent my bracelet to Tiffany to fix and check all the links last fall!!! I am sorry it happend within a year...


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks CATEYES! It was not insured...
> Oh! You heard something fall!! You were lucky! Yes, I geuss so. The links of my bracelet must have gotten looser! But, I sent my bracelet to Tiffany to fix and check all the links last fall!!! I am sorry it happend within a year...


That's too bad you can't get the money to buy something new from insurance We heard the bracelet hit the chair-otherwise I may not have realized either. I notice myself checking my jewelry a lot since I left my first engagement ring in the bathroom of a hospital I worked in-yikes! Ran right back and of course it was gone. Its a bad feeling huh?! Hopefully never happens to VCA-make sure yours gets insured my friend. My ring was so I was able to get another one (quite larger-happy ending after all but I felt really bad).


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! I love my Frivole set! 
I have the large YG earrings and the ring finally cam it. i was going to let the earrings go. but I tried them on with the ring and it was LOVE.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

Also was at VCA on 57th today and tried on all of the LE letterwood. OMG. I must have a piece. it is stunning, the wood is so rich and deep and dence and the pink gold was so warm and pretty, together  STUNNING. I had a hard time getting them off. The pendant was beautifull, it was like the old Le's with the diamong inside. The 20 motif with the pendant looked great. The bracelet is stunning as well. I think the combo is amazing and may be a favorite of mine. Perfect for fall. Now where do I get the funds? LOL


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I love my Frivole set!
> I have the large YG earrings and the ring finally cam it. i was going to let the earrings go. but I tried them on with the ring and it was LOVE.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> 
> Also was at VCA on 57th today and tried on all of the LE letterwood. OMG. I must have a piece. it is stunning, the wood is so rich and deep and dence and the pink gold was so warm and pretty, together STUNNING. I had a hard time getting them off. The pendant was beautifull, it was like the old Le's with the diamong inside. The 20 motif with the pendant looked great. The bracelet is stunning as well. I think the combo is amazing and may be a favorite of mine. Perfect for fall. Now where do I get the funds? LOL


 
Congrats!  You have to post some pics!  Even though I never wear YG jewelry, I am tempted by the Frivole pieces.  Of course, I am even more tempted by the pave Frivole ring which is one of my new favorites!

The letterwood is beautiful IRL!  I saw the 20 motif when I was in Southern California a few weeks ago.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am so happy that you received your frivole set and that you love it!

The letter wood is fabulous, isn't?!



sjunky13 said:


> Ladies! I love my Frivole set!
> I have the large YG earrings and the ring finally cam it. i was going to let the earrings go. but I tried them on with the ring and it was LOVE.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
> 
> Also was at VCA on 57th today and tried on all of the LE letterwood. OMG. I must have a piece. it is stunning, the wood is so rich and deep and dence and the pink gold was so warm and pretty, together  STUNNING. I had a hard time getting them off. The pendant was beautifull, it was like the old Le's with the diamong inside. The 20 motif with the pendant looked great. The bracelet is stunning as well. I think the combo is amazing and may be a favorite of mine. Perfect for fall. Now where do I get the funds? LOL


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Now where do I get the funds? LOL




The question that always haunts me.....


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is definitely something that you need to see in person to fully appreciate. The photos do not do it justice.
> FYI...the letter wood looks gorgeous layered with turquoise so watch out......



TGG~you are an enabler!   I don't think I should see it because my frivole earrings are coming soon and DH is not going to buy into 2 VCA pieces in 
one month.   I  may have to be inconspicuous about this if I decide to bring home a piece of LE.....


----------



## Haleema

Just got an email of the letterwood collection from the SA in Dubai VCA, tell me what you think. The collection is interesting but it s not what I had in mind for my next VCA purchase. I m going in to see it this week for a closer look i keep seeing the letterwood flowers as tiger eye,


----------



## bkforbes

I think that these two pictures from these two articles are a better representation of the actual color of the letterwood. But, when seeing it in person it is a much more interesting piece because of as the ladies mentioned above, the deep hues and how great it would look paired with something like the turquoise or potentially carnelian. TE is much light and gives off a brownish yellow hue.







NYTimes fashion blog about letterwood:
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...f-arpels-touch-wood-vintage-alhambra-pendant/

Article from Jewellery Outlook:
http://jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1037


----------



## Hermesaholic

bkforbes said:


> I think that these two pictures from these two articles are a better representation of the actual color of the letterwood. But, when seeing it in person it is a much more interesting piece because of as the ladies mentioned above, the deep hues and how great it would look paired with something like the turquoise or potentially carnelian. TE is much light and gives off a brownish yellow hue.
> 
> View attachment 1865374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1865375
> 
> 
> NYTimes fashion blog about letterwood:
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...f-arpels-touch-wood-vintage-alhambra-pendant/
> 
> Article from Jewellery Outlook:
> http://jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1037




I like jewelry made of wood and organic materials but for some reason the color of the letterwood paired with rose gold doesnt work for me at all.  I personally think it would have looked better with yellow gold. I love the tigers eye as light passes through it similar to the carnelian.  This just seems a little flat to me.


----------



## darkangel07760

Hopefully I will get to see it in person.  But I am looking for something else, however it is intriguing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I was inclined to agree until I actually saw this pieces.
The TE is very yellow...this is a beautiful red/brown..chocolate shade.  The pink gold is lighter than the pink gold in the regular collection. It appears cooler...like the wood. 
Strangely, this metal blends with yg when you layer it.
I was very resistant to the wood but I must admit that I absolutely love it...especially with the alternating pg motifs.

I can hardly wait until somebody here reveals a 20 motif.







Hermesaholic said:


> I like jewelry made of wood and organic materials but for some reason the color of the letterwood paired with rose gold doesnt work for me at all.  I personally think it would have looked better with yellow gold. I love the tigers eye as light passes through it similar to the carnelian.  This just seems a little flat to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have the TE and it looks nothing like tiger eye when you see it.
My SA keeps trying to convince me that the letter wood layers well with TE, however.



Haleema said:


> Just got an email of the letterwood collection from the SA in Dubai VCA, tell me what you think. The collection is interesting but it s not what I had in mind for my next VCA purchase. I m going in to see it this week for a closer look i keep seeing the letterwood flowers as tiger eye,


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was inclined to agree until I actually saw this pieces.
> The TE is very yellow...this is a beautiful red/brown..chocolate shade.  The pink gold is lighter than the pink gold in the regular collection. It appears cooler...like the wood.
> Strangely, this metal blends with yg when you layer it.
> I was very resistant to the wood but I must admit that I absolutely love it...especially with the alternating pg motifs.
> 
> I can hardly wait until somebody here reveals a 20 motif.




i have seen it too..........completely different impression.  i just dont like the color of the wood itself or the color of the wood  with the rose gold.  I have vintage VCA in ebony and it is more neutral --for me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> The question that always haunts me.....



Me too, Sbelle, me too!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Me too, Sbelle, me too!!!



I know!  I almost dread finding something I really am jonesing for.............


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> Hopefully I will get to see it in person.  But I am looking for something else, however it is intriguing!



What are you lemming?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was inclined to agree until I actually saw this pieces.
> The TE is very yellow...this is a beautiful red/brown..chocolate shade.  The pink gold is lighter than the pink gold in the regular collection. It appears cooler...like the wood.
> Strangely, this metal blends with yg when you layer it.
> I was very resistant to the wood but I must admit that I absolutely love it...especially with the alternating pg motifs.
> 
> *I can hardly wait until somebody here reveals a 20 motif.*



Totally with you *tgg*!  If we were to look back at my initial postings about the LE, you woukd see that I was was not a fan.  Seeing it is person changed that.  I don't think I would like it as much with yellow gold, for me something about the pink with the red undertone of the wood really makes it special!!  I also think doing it with the pink sets it apart from the tiger's eye.  I own tiger's eye pieces and originally thought the letterwood would be a duplication.  I don't now -  they really are very different.

And like *tgg* I'm looking forward to a 20 motif reveal!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The letter wood might look ok with yg but the pg looks really beautiful with the wood in my opinion.  Additionally, VCA has never offered a LE in pg before so for me, this makes this choice so much more special.


----------



## tbbbjb

I know someone on here must have purchased the Letterwood LE by now.  PLEASE do a reveal!!  I do not have a VCA near me.  I am really intrigued to see it on and I am not a fan of the VCA pg, but I will happily cheer for anyone who has decided to make this special purchase


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> The letter wood might look ok with yg but the pg looks really beautiful with the wood in my opinion.  Additionally, VCA has never offered a LE in pg before so for me, this makes this choice so much more special.



TGG, have you decided on what would be your next purchase?


----------



## etoupebirkin

OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.

I hope this helps people out.


----------



## veroliz

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



OMG!! Your collection is TDF, and the letterwood is beautiful!! I love the alternating pink gold motifs on it... They make it soooo special!! Thanks for posting... There is abig difference between TE and letterwood.... Both are beautiful though...


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful collection.  Really want to see wood collection irl!   I think it must be amazing from all the posts!


----------



## einseine

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.


 
Thank you for your sharing your new purchase and collection!!!
Very beautiful!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EEEEEEEEBBBBBBB!  It's gorgeous!  Do you mix the letterwood with your other VCA pieces?  Honey, you're going to be the cause of my financial ruin.


----------



## Rockerchic

EB, that collection is yummy!

So anyone have any news on the rumored price increase? Any truth to it?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> EEEEEEEEBBBBBBB!  It's gorgeous!  Do you mix the letterwood with your other VCA pieces?  *Honey, you're going to be the cause of my financial ruin.  [*/QUOTE]
> 
> CG, we'll keep each other company&#8212;and be spectacularly jeweled!!!
> 
> 
> I only picked this up Wednesday! I wore it yesterday with my RG 20-motif and 10-motif (connected). So the top layer was the LE, then I wrapped the 30-motif twice around my neck to create a three strand necklace. Needless to say, it looked fabulous. It also looks fabulous with the 20-motif WG/MOP, which I don't own...yet. That's next on my list.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to layer this piece.


----------



## tbbbjb

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



Thank you ever so much!  You are a doll to do this for us  It is MUCH more than I could have hoped for.  You have a beautiful collection!!  Please wear it in health and happiness always.  Thanks again


----------



## tbbbjb

Now, I really MUST find a way to see the Letterwood LE in person!


----------



## fendibbag

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



WoW!!!  What an amazing collection!! I love how all your pieces coordinate, just beautiful!! Congratulations on acquiring the LE 10 motif, it is truly a special piece!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Junkenpo

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



Beautiful!

You're so right, there is  huge difference between the letterwood and the tiger eye. I think the RG fits the letterwood, and i like the coloring of the letter more than the TE, personally.  

How does it feel, weight-wise?  

This makes me wish they would consider doing one with hawaiian koa, or other interesting colored/textured woods.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



Thanks so much for sharing with us!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree!!
Don't you anticipate that this will be a very versatile piece? 
The wood seems to layer nicely with a lot....even turquoise, carnelian..and eventually lapis and malachite.
Wood is such a neutral....






etoupebirkin said:


> Cavalier Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEBBBBBBB!  It's gorgeous!  Do you mix the letterwood with your other VCA pieces?  *Honey, you're going to be the cause of my financial ruin.  [*/QUOTE]
> 
> CG, we'll keep each other companyand be spectacularly jeweled!!!
> 
> 
> I only picked this up Wednesday! I wore it yesterday with my RG 20-motif and 10-motif (connected). So the top layer was the LE, then I wrapped the 30-motif twice around my neck to create a three strand necklace. Needless to say, it looked fabulous. It also looks fabulous with the 20-motif WG/MOP, which I don't own...yet. That's next on my list.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to layer this piece.
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.


These two colors look so good together-loving the pink gold now!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sallhs

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.


 
Thanks for sharing!

Compared with the shining goldish TE, the letter wood is more low key, the warm, brown hue is a really nice color for the fall. I thought TE could replace the letter wood, now I don't think so.


----------



## beachy10

I saw the letterwood in person today in SF. They said they got one of each piece and everything sold out except the earrings. I didn't get to see it with the alternating PG which would have been nice. I think that's what makes it special. Didn't think the earrings were anything great.


----------



## kimber418

etoupebirkin~
Congrats on your new LE pink gold vca.  It is gorgeous along with your entire collection!
Love that you are going to layer the LE with other pieces!  The pink gold is beautiful....


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has anyone ordered items over the phone, sight-unseen?  I am really dying for a piece of VCA but nobody sells it in my city...  Is it important to check out the piece IRL for the fit & finish usually?


----------



## beachy10

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone ordered items over the phone, sight-unseen? I am really dying for a piece of VCA but nobody sells it in my city... Is it important to check out the piece IRL for the fit & finish usually?


 
As long as you know what you want I don't think you need to see IRL. I order from Betteridge as the offer free ship and free ship returns if you don't like it.
I order from them because it's no tax in my state.


----------



## Junkenpo

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone ordered items over the phone, sight-unseen?  I am really dying for a piece of VCA but nobody sells it in my city...  Is it important to check out the piece IRL for the fit & finish usually?



I ordered yg/onyx bracelet from London Jewelers NY (i'm in Hawaii) and just made it clear that I would only accept a bracelet where all the motifs were flush & perfect and that they could expect me to return one with any visible air lines.  My sweet mop butterfly bracelet I got from Betteridge has tiny air lines, but I kept it before I knew better. It only bothers me when I dwell on it, but there's no way I'd accept it in a vintage size motif.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'd likely only order from a boutique within Canada, because duty charges would kill me otherwise...  The stuff is expensive enough as it is.  

Great tip on specifying no "air lines".  I've seen them in some pics and I'm definitely not fond of them!!

Can anyone tell me what the length of the 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet is?  If it's more than 6.5" I"ll likely need it shortened as well.  :S

What about the length of a single motif bracelet (Sweet or normal Vintage size)?


----------



## einseine

Has anyone tried on Perlee Signature in Large? I know the medum is my size, but wearing it very loosely would look elegant???


----------



## Haleema

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the TE and it looks nothing like tiger eye when you see it.
> My SA keeps trying to convince me that the letter wood layers well with TE, however.


 
I need to go in and see it, it would be interesting to see it with TE. playing around with VCA different collectios is FUN!!


----------



## LVoeletters

etoupebirkin said:


> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



SUPER stunning!!!! Love this new LE collection. I truly believe that the beauty of the LE collection is unparalleled if you see it in person! I think people need to look past the aspect of the "wood" and go and actually see these pieces! It's kind of like the concept of MOP or turquoise honestly. It's so prevalent in cheaper jewelry, but since we are used to it being of VCA, we love it. If we were more accustomed to the wood pieces I think this would have had a more positive response.


Sorry, side tracked! Love your collectioN!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Passed by the boutique today...these are def on my must have list.........ugh one day!


----------



## chaneljewel

Junkenpo said:


> I ordered yg/onyx bracelet from London Jewelers NY (i'm in Hawaii) and just made it clear that I would only accept a bracelet where all the motifs were flush & perfect and that they could expect me to return one with any visible air lines.  My sweet mop butterfly bracelet I got from Betteridge has tiny air lines, but I kept it before I knew better. It only bothers me when I dwell on it, but there's no way I'd accept it in a vintage size motif.



What do the 'air lines' look like?  I'm confused about this.  Thanks.  Can you show me a picture with/without air lines?


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone ordered items over the phone, sight-unseen?  I am really dying for a piece of VCA but nobody sells it in my city...  Is it important to check out the piece IRL for the fit & finish usually?


I've ordered sight unseen, the finishing seems pretty consistent with VCA. I haven't had any issues


----------



## j0s1e267

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> OK, ladies, here's some pictures of my 10-motif LE with my YG/TE and my YG/Onyx for reference. I took it outside this morning to take pics in the natural light.
> 
> I hope this helps people out.



Wow!  It looks amazing!  Modeling pics please!


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> I'd likely only order from a boutique within Canada, because duty charges would kill me otherwise...  The stuff is expensive enough as it is.
> 
> Great tip on specifying no "air lines".  I've seen them in some pics and I'm definitely not fond of them!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the length of the 5 motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet is?  If it's more than 6.5" I"ll likely need it shortened as well.  :S
> 
> What about the length of a single motif bracelet (Sweet or normal Vintage size)?


the only thing about ordering within Canada is the only authorized dealer is Birks, and if they do not have it in stock the wait time to receive a piece in is 6 to 8 months!!!

every time i've ordered from the states it's a bit more then it would be taxes (13% in Ontario) but it's been worth it for me because I dont want to wait 6 months for jewellery...I have no patience lol.

the 5 motif bracelet is 7.5 inches and the sweet bracelets are supposed to be 7 inches in adult size but mine was 6.75- I had it lengthened to 7.5 inches.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Candice0985 said:


> the only thing about ordering within Canada is the only authorized dealer is Birks, and if they do not have it in stock the wait time to receive a piece in is 6 to 8 months!!!
> 
> every time i've ordered from the states it's a bit more then it would be taxes (13% in Ontario) but it's been worth it for me because I dont want to wait 6 months for jewellery...I have no patience lol.
> 
> the 5 motif bracelet is 7.5 inches and the sweet bracelets are supposed to be 7 inches in adult size but mine was 6.75- I had it lengthened to 7.5 inches.



Do the Sweet bracelets have 2 jump rings for adjustability?  Do the Vintage single motifs?

I guess I am a bit spoiled coming from a 5% tax province...    I think I'd be ok with the wait considering I just got married last week and depleted my savings!!  LOL

That said, where in the US do you order from?


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> Einseine hope you still get your bracelet back ,it is very distressing to loose an item with sentimental value .
> 
> Finally arrived at my store yesterday to see my special order onyx and carnelian .I was so relieved and happy to see that they are all perfect and the carnelian colour is just right . YAH
> I had a good try on of quite a few Perlee  items and I must say loved them more than I thought. I tried on the white gold and rose gold clover bangles which looked fabulous together . It was very tough to choose but in the end my DH thought I should go for the white gold pieces first and then maybe buy a couple of rose gold items in the future.
> VCA rose gold is incredible pretty .



This is all so gorgeous, dear friend!!!! Have said it but will say it again; Am extremely happy for you! 
(Sorry for this late comment, but you know why I've been slow the last couple of days , lol)


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> Do the Sweet bracelets have 2 jump rings for adjustability?  Do the Vintage single motifs?
> 
> I guess I am a bit spoiled coming from a 5% tax province...    I think I'd be ok with the wait considering I just got married last week and depleted my savings!!  LOL
> 
> That said, where in the US do you order from?


yep the sweets do have 2 jump rings. one at 7 inches and the next at 6.5 I believe? vintage only have one closure ring at 7.5 inches.

If you're okay with the wait then order away 

and yes i'm very jealous of your 5% taxes!!!!


----------



## HermesFSH

I need some advice re my frivole pendant in YG. When I put it on, I make sure the flower is placed centrally but it "moves" slightly to the side after a short while and it's driving me mad!

I just took it off, closed the clasp and held it up so that the clasp was horizontal at the top. The lengths of chain either side of the flower were different which would explain the moving about. Has anyone else experienced this?

Also have any UK tPFers had experience of buying from Harrods but returning items at Bond St instead? Normally I only purchase from Bond St but as I was in London on a Sunday I had to go to Harrods to buy the pendant. My usual SA at VCA Bond St has left so not sure what to do....


----------



## beachy10

Yesterday I was in SF and bought the Grey MOP Magic/YG ring motif. It was the old price of 2,750. I looked online and the new price is 3,850. My SA had emailed me about it a while ago and said it was a special order and the person declined it. I would think they would just listed it at the new price. Maybe not. Wonder how many other old priced items are lingering out there.


----------



## j0s1e267

beachy10 said:


> Yesterday I was in SF and bought the Grey MOP Magic/YG ring motif. It was the old price of 2,750. I looked online and the new price is 3,850. My SA had emailed me about it a while ago and said it was a special order and the person declined it. I would think they would just listed it at the new price. Maybe not. Wonder how many other old priced items are lingering out there.


 
What a lucky buy!!!  Pics please!  Now if only they will have the RG 5-motif bracelet with old prices ....


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Yesterday I was in SF and bought the Grey MOP Magic/YG ring motif. It was the old price of 2,750. I looked online and the new price is 3,850. My SA had emailed me about it a while ago and said it was a special order and the person declined it. I would think they would just listed it at the new price. Maybe not. Wonder how many other old priced items are lingering out there.


Lucky you!! I love that ring because the gray mop looks devine against the YG. Yes, pic plz!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The grey mop set in yg is divine!
Should VCA ever offer it in a vintage Alhambra necklace, I would be so completely 




beachy10 said:


> Yesterday I was in SF and bought the Grey MOP Magic/YG ring motif. It was the old price of 2,750. I looked online and the new price is 3,850. My SA had emailed me about it a while ago and said it was a special order and the person declined it. I would think they would just listed it at the new price. Maybe not. Wonder how many other old priced items are lingering out there.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Cavalier Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEBBBBBBB!  It's gorgeous!  Do you mix the letterwood with your other VCA pieces?  *Honey, you're going to be the cause of my financial ruin.  [*/QUOTE]
> 
> CG, we'll keep each other company&#8212;and be spectacularly jeweled!!!
> 
> 
> I only picked this up Wednesday! I wore it yesterday with my RG 20-motif and 10-motif (connected). So the top layer was the LE, then I wrapped the 30-motif twice around my neck to create a three strand necklace. Needless to say, it looked fabulous. It also looks fabulous with the 20-motif WG/MOP, which I don't own...yet. That's next on my list.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to layer this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> EB
> Did you try it with the WG MOP 20 Motif? Did the mixed metals look good together? Is this something I need to consider to go with the MOP WG?
> Your collection is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.
Click to expand...


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> etoupebirkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> EB
> Did you try it with the WG MOP 20 Motif? Did the mixed metals look good together? Is this something I need to consider to go with the MOP WG?
> Your collection is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT, It was jaw-droppingly gorgeous. So much so, I finally got off my heiny and listed some jewelry I don't use on ebay.
Click to expand...


----------



## surfergirljen

LVoeletters said:


> Passed by the boutique today...these are def on my must have list.........ugh one day!



Okay THIS is killing me! I LOVE those two perlees together... sigh!!!


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> The grey mop set in yg is divine!
> Should VCA ever offer it in a vintage Alhambra necklace, I would be so completely


 
I know what you mean. I've asked about a custom 20 grey mop and keep getting told no. So frustrating.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I sort of hope that it doesn't come out for a while because there are still a few items left on my wish list and my run away fund needs to recover.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have to just wonder why they don't offer that combination.
Is grey mop more difficult to get?
They offer the vintage Alhambra in every other stone except for this one...
Strange.




beachy10 said:


> I know what you mean. I've asked about a custom 20 grey mop and keep getting told no. So frustrating.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have to just wonder why they don't offer that combination.
> Is grey mop more difficult to get?
> They offer the vintage Alhambra in every other stone except for this one...
> Strange.


 
Yeah I don't get it. I would get the magic necklace (grey+white MOP + onyx) if it wasn't a million dollars. Maybe grey MOP is more rare and they want to save it for smaller pieces. I am sure it would sell well. Can you imagine wearing it layered with white mop or onyx. OMG!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That would be so beautiful!
I suppose this just leaves us someone to look forward to...
With malachite and lapis being offered next, I really can't imagine what is left unless they reintroduce jade or offer clear quartz.  
Then again, never in a million years would I have anticipated wood.

The magic of VCA....





beachy10 said:


> Yeah I don't get it. I would get the magic necklace (grey+white MOP + onyx) if it wasn't a million dollars. Maybe grey MOP is more rare and they want to save it for smaller pieces. I am sure it would sell well. Can you imagine wearing it layered with white mop or onyx. OMG!!


----------



## LVoeletters

TankerToad said:


> etoupebirkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> EB
> Did you try it with the WG MOP 20 Motif? Did the mixed metals look good together? Is this something I need to consider to go with the MOP WG?
> Your collection is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB, please post pics of the 30 motif combo you made!! It sounds like a DREAM come true!
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would be so beautiful!
> I suppose this just leaves us someone to look forward to...
> With malachite and lapis being offered next, I really can't imagine what is left unless they reintroduce jade or offer clear quartz.
> Then again, never in a million years would I have anticipated wood.
> 
> The magic of VCA....


Right?!  Jade would be beautiful with rg.....I will have sweet dreams tonight


----------



## Junkenpo

Jade would be lovely!  Especially since it comes in so many shades.  I'd love to see imperial green, apple jade, lavender, mutton fat, or an icy clear jade.  I'd like to see a rock crystal/yg combo. Rose quartz would be good, too, or moonstone.


----------



## park56

Junkenpo said:


> Jade would be lovely!  Especially since it comes in so many shades.  I'd love to see imperial green, apple jade, lavender, mutton fat, or an icy clear jade.  I'd like to see a rock crystal/yg combo. Rose quartz would be good, too, or moonstone.



There was a rock crystal / gold long necklace for sale at Christie's, part of Elizabeth Taylor's collection.  It was sale 2626, lot 102.  I saw one in person a few years ago and wasn't blown away (looked too plastic-y).  

But icy jade, rose quartz, or moonstone sound like lovely stones for Vintage Alhambra...!


----------



## ashton

Does anyone have problems with the MOP? One of the motifs on my bracelets went matte!!! I'm so sad. Has anyone encountered this problem? 

The SA told me all other stones are much harder than MOP. Considering getting another one so that I can wear it more often. 
Do they make cornelian w rose gold for the 5 motifs??


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

not sure if anyone has posted this yet or seen it but I found this video about the Letterwood. It's in fremnch but has english subtitles 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en...mbra in bois d&#8217;amourette?page=2&grid=10


----------



## beachy10

ashton said:


> Does anyone have problems with the MOP? One of the motifs on my bracelets went matte!!! I'm so sad. Has anyone encountered this problem?
> 
> The SA told me all other stones are much harder than MOP. Considering getting another one so that I can wear it more often.
> Do they make cornelian w rose gold for the 5 motifs??


 
Have you exposed it to chemicals, perfume, etc?


----------



## Junkenpo

chaneljewel said:


> What do the 'air lines' look like?  I'm confused about this.  Thanks.  Can you show me a picture with/without air lines?



I'll see if i can find a picture.  What I mean by air lines are gaps between the stone and the gold, a slight sliver of empty space... a line of air. My butterfly sweet has them.  I can see my skin through space in the motif.  I probably should have sent it back, but I didn't know any better at the time. When I ordered a turquoise sweet (didn't keep it bc the color was too pale for my tastes) from LJ the following year, there were no gaps, the stone was flush with the gold. All my other vca is the same way, no gaps.


----------



## einseine

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> not sure if anyone has posted this yet or seen it but I found this video about the Letterwood. It's in fremnch but has english subtitles
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/article/4956/Vintage Alhambra in bois damourette?page=2&grid=10


 
I have seen it!  But, watching the raw material and the working process is not so enchanting.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Every time I see a jade Alhambra pop up somewhere I miss it. Sigh. I hope they reintroduce it some day.


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> I'll see if i can find a picture. What I mean by air lines are gaps between the stone and the gold, a slight sliver of empty space... a line of air. My butterfly sweet has them. I can see my skin through space in the motif. I probably should have sent it back, but I didn't know any better at the time. When I ordered a turquoise sweet (didn't keep it bc the color was too pale for my tastes) from LJ the following year, there were no gaps, the stone was flush with the gold. All my other vca is the same way, no gaps.


 
Oh, I see.  Air lines mean the gap between the motif and the gold frame.  I have seen not a few alhambra pieces that have slight "air lines."  Not all their motifs, but a few of them.  Does VCA have rigid quality control over the gaps???  It doesn't seem to me so.


----------



## chaneljewel

Junkenpo said:


> I'll see if i can find a picture.  What I mean by air lines are gaps between the stone and the gold, a slight sliver of empty space... a line of air. My butterfly sweet has them.  I can see my skin through space in the motif.  I probably should have sent it back, but I didn't know any better at the time. When I ordered a turquoise sweet (didn't keep it bc the color was too pale for my tastes) from LJ the following year, there were no gaps, the stone was flush with the gold. All my other vca is the same way, no gaps.



Thanks for explaining...I'll have to be sure to check that out.


----------



## POODLGRL

Junkenpo said:


> I'll see if i can find a picture.  What I mean by air lines are gaps between the stone and the gold, a slight sliver of empty space... a line of air. My butterfly sweet has them.  I can see my skin through space in the motif.  I probably should have sent it back, but I didn't know any better at the time. When I ordered a turquoise sweet (didn't keep it bc the color was too pale for my tastes) from LJ the following year, there were no gaps, the stone was flush with the gold. All my other vca is the same way, no gaps.


May I ask where you bought the butterfly from?  Was it from VCA or was it used from a secondary seller?


----------



## surfergirljen

LVoeletters said:


> Passed by the boutique today...these are def on my must have list.........ugh one day!



ps which ones are you longing for? I just put myself on the list for the RG/MOP vintage alhambra pendant (breast cancer one) and really really really love that 3 row of diamonds perlee in RG - would love to layer the two. So pretty!! I think I'm going to exchange my brand new frivole earrings towards the perlee!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You will probably love the Christmas LE pendant for this year.
My SA tells me that it will be mop set in pink gold with a diamond.



surfergirljen said:


> ps which ones are you longing for? I just put myself on the list for the RG/MOP vintage alhambra pendant (breast cancer one) and really really really love that 3 row of diamonds perlee in RG - would love to layer the two. So pretty!! I think I'm going to exchange my brand new frivole earrings towards the perlee!


----------



## LVoeletters

surfergirljen said:


> ps which ones are you longing for? I just put myself on the list for the RG/MOP vintage alhambra pendant (breast cancer one) and really really really love that 3 row of diamonds perlee in RG - would love to layer the two. So pretty!! I think I'm going to exchange my brand new frivole earrings towards the perlee!



EVERYTHING! I am obsessed with the butterfly ring and earrings, I've always wanted them ever since I saw the earrings on leighton meester! And gosh that rose gold 20 motif........ with perlee bangle and ring!! And I love that pendant with the diamonds but I prefer the other stuff first.  I'm not that picky hahah! But I will be banned because I'm about to order the RG love...damn cartier ate up all my vca money!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Exchange your brand new frivole earrings?
How can you possibly part with those?




surfergirljen said:


> ps which ones are you longing for? I just put myself on the list for the RG/MOP vintage alhambra pendant (breast cancer one) and really really really love that 3 row of diamonds perlee in RG - would love to layer the two. So pretty!! I think I'm going to exchange my brand new frivole earrings towards the perlee!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Hi everyone!

I'd love to buy my first VC&A piece in November on my trip to Paris. Can you recommend a SA to me?


----------



## Junkenpo

My fun stack for the day!


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> you will probably love the christmas le pendant for this year.
> My sa tells me that it will be mop set in pink gold with a diamond.



....omg!


----------



## Junkenpo

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> May I ask where you bought the butterfly from?  Was it from VCA or was it used from a secondary seller?



I bought the butterfly new from an authorized dealer of VCA, Betteridge. Here are some photos I took with my iPad. The air lines are only visible on close inspection, but I know they are there... so I try not to think about it. The turquoise I returned fit the motif more snugly, with no noticeable gaps, so I know it is a quality issue and not just a difficulty fitting the butterfly shape.  I also too a picture of my sweet clover for comparison.


----------



## chaneljewel

Junkenpo said:


> I bought the butterfly new from an authorized dealer of VCA, Betteridge. Here are some photos I took with my iPad. The air lines are only visible on close inspection, but I know they are there... so I try not to think about it. The turquoise I returned fit the motif more snugly, with no noticeable gaps, so I know it is a quality issue and not just a difficulty fitting the butterfly shape.  I also too a picture of my sweet clover for comparison.



Thanks. I see what you mean now about the butterfly.  I'm sure no one else notices but it's hard when we know the flaws are there.  I'm the same way.


----------



## Slidey

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> You will probably love the Christmas LE pendant for this year.
> My SA tells me that it will be mop set in pink gold with a diamond.



Oh dear, this is bad news for me   
Are there any pictures yet?


----------



## bkforbes

Junkepo, and all the other ladies-can you explain/show me what the "ideal" motif should look like. 
What are airlines--what do they look like?
How should the motif fit-snug or there should be a gap?


----------



## CATEYES

Slidey said:


> Oh dear, this is bad news for me
> Are there any pictures yet?


I got one of the earclips through email. I'll try to remember to download later I'm awaiting a pic of the pendant-they didn't mention it had a diamond in the middle so we shall see-sounds pretty.


----------



## loves

all my mop whether earrings bracelet or rings have no gaps between the mop and the gold hardware... perhaps you can take them back to the store and get a replacement? i've the same butterfly sweet bracelet and it is also air-line/gap free


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Has anyone else noticed that VCA is missing from Betteridge's website???

Edited to add it's also missing from London Jewelry.  Hmmm...............


----------



## tesi

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone else noticed that VCA is missing from Betteridge's website???
> 
> Edited to add it's also missing from London Jewelry.  Hmmm...............



no, no, no!!!  what a great resource betteridge is.


----------



## Suzie

Coffee Addicted said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'd love to buy my first VC&A piece in November on my trip to Paris. Can you recommend a SA to me?


 
Maybe a Parisian lady may be able to help.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh no!!!



Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone else noticed that VCA is missing from Betteridge's website???
> 
> Edited to add it's also missing from London Jewelry.  Hmmm...............


----------



## b_c1

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone else noticed that VCA is missing from Betteridge's website???
> 
> Edited to add it's also missing from London Jewelry. Hmmm...............


 
Are you thinking price hike coming down the pike?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perhaps they are just updating the VCA part?
I hope there is not another price hike right now....I will be kicking myself.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope there is not another price hike right now....I will be kicking myself.



Me too!


----------



## CATEYES

Here is a pic I received for the LE MOP with RG for Breast Cancer Awareness      (10%of profits donated to the cause).  Can't really tell the difference between this and yg through this pic though.  I think a "real life" one would be better but here it is for those wandering.....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

London Jewelers never listed prices on the website.  I wonder if the line has been pulled from general jewelers the way Tiffany was some years back.


----------



## LVoeletters

IDK what I want more... the new LE MOP/RG/Diamond or the lapis/malachite!!!! I'm leaning to MOP!


----------



## SophiaLee

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



Wow it's really beautiful!


----------



## jhs216

VCA ladies, do they make Effeuillage earrings anymore? Are these super rare.

I saw a picture browsing through this thread and they have been on my mind ever since


----------



## ashton

jhs216 said:
			
		

> VCA ladies, do they make Effeuillage earrings anymore? Are these super rare.
> 
> I saw a picture browsing through this thread and they have been on my mind ever since



I've seen the effeuillage earrings around. Not a rare item i think.


----------



## jhs216

ashton said:


> I've seen the effeuillage earrings around. Not a rare item i think.



Ahhh. They are so beautiful. You don't know the ballpark $ range for them do you?
(I know what I'm asking for for my birthday now!)


----------



## purseaddictnew

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed that VCA is missing from Betteridge's website???
> 
> Edited to add it's also missing from London Jewelry.  Hmmm...............



There is a link for van cleef if u go to all brands. But then it links to vca website. Maybe they are required to link to vca website now.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone else noticed that VCA is missing from Betteridge's website???
> 
> Edited to add it's also missing from London Jewelry.  Hmmm...............





tesi said:


> no, no, no!!!  what a great resource betteridge is.





b_c1 said:


> Are you thinking price hike coming down the pike?





texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps they are just updating the VCA part?
> I hope there is not another price hike right now....I will be kicking myself.





purseaddictnew said:


> There is a link for van cleef if u go to all brands. But then it links to vca website. Maybe they are required to link to vca website now.



I called Betteridge (since I just purchased two items from them last week!) and they said the VCA will no longer allow them to post anything other than pre-owned on their website.


----------



## sbelle

I have a little confession to make.


----------



## b_c1

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


 
OMG it's GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!! 

and thanks for checking on Betteridge.


----------



## advokaitplm

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


Is this the letterwood?! It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

sbelle said:
			
		

> I have a little confession to make.



Congrats! Like the whole outfit!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!
I have a confession of my own......




sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


Big congrats Sbelle !!!


----------



## j0s1e267

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


 
It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## katmb

jhs216 said:


> Ahhh. They are so beautiful. You don't know the ballpark $ range for them do you?
> (I know what I'm asking for for my birthday now!)


 

There are two pairs shown on the Van Cleef website. MOP is $6550; carnelian is $6,950.


----------



## I'll take two

tae said:


> This is all so gorgeous, dear friend!!!! Have said it but will say it again; Am extremely happy for you!
> (Sorry for this late comment, but you know why I've been slow the last couple of days , lol)


Thank you my dear little PIC !!!
So glad you are feeling better :


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Those are beautiful earrings.
Which color are you interested in?
Once I saw them in carnelian...so pretty.


jhs216 said:


> VCA ladies, do they make Effeuillage earrings anymore? Are these super rare.
> 
> I saw a picture browsing through this thread and they have been on my mind ever since


----------



## jhs216

katmb said:


> There are two pairs shown on the Van Cleef website. MOP is $6550; carnelian is $6,950.



Ahh! I didn't even know I could find them on the website. Thank you . Now to find that money laying around somewhere!:giggles:


----------



## jhs216

texasgirliegirl said:


> Those are beautiful earrings.
> Which color are you interested in?
> Once I saw them in carnelian...so pretty.



I really like the carnelian:
Sighhhhhh


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, too.
The red is absolutely gorgeous and I love how the parts look like little hearts.


jhs216 said:


> I really like the carnelian:
> Sighhhhhh


----------



## sbelle

advokaitplm said:


> Is this the letterwood?! It's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!





purseaddictnew said:


> Congrats! Like the whole outfit!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!
> *I have a confession of my own*......





I'll take two said:


> Big congrats Sbelle !!!





j0s1e267 said:


> It looks so pretty on you!




Thank you for your sweet comments.  

I know in the beginning that I was a big naysayer on the letterwood, but I really do love it in person.  I know it isn't for everyone, but it would be a boring world if we all loved the same things!!

*tgg* must have something up her sleeve.....


----------



## advokaitplm

sbelle said:


> Thank you for your sweet comments.
> 
> I know in the beginning that I was a big naysayer on the letterwood, but I really do love it in person.  I know it isn't for everyone, but it would be a boring world if we all loved the same things!!
> 
> *tgg* must have something up her sleeve.....


At some point could you post some more pictures of it (close-ups and modeling)? I've been thinking about asking for the single motif in the letterwood as a graduation present.


----------



## kim_mac

omg sbelle, that is quite a confession!  beautiful on you.  congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

sbelle said:
			
		

> i have a little confession to make.



gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> You will probably love the Christmas LE pendant for this year.
> My SA tells me that it will be mop set in pink gold with a diamond.


 

OOO, sounds gorgeous!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


 

I had this on my neck! how hard it was to remove. I find this so stunning and it just lights up the face. Enjoy it hun!


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> I had this on my neck! how hard it was to remove. I find this so stunning and it just lights up the face. Enjoy it hun!


Forgot to say earlier ,congrats on your Frivole pieces .


----------



## sjunky13

I'll take two said:


> Forgot to say earlier ,congrats on your Frivole pieces .


 Thanks hun. I need to take pics. They are so feminine and pretty. I am very pleased with them.


----------



## einseine

Congrats!!! What a beautiful necklace!!! The PG X letterwood is perfect combo and really looks great on you. Absolutely different piece!!! PG is nice!  Thanks for your sharing!



sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have been so excited for you to receive your frivole pieces!!
Do you plan to post photos?
The frivole design is one that I have fallen in love with...it is so cheerful and feminine, yet elegant.  Very flattering.  I wish that I could be like our dear Sbelle and have them in every version.




sjunky13 said:


> Thanks hun. I need to take pics. They are so feminine and pretty. I am very pleased with them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The single motif is very pretty because it has a diamond.
It is gorgeous.
The back is encased in gold, too.
I will ask a dear TpF friend to help me post a few photos....



advokaitplm said:


> At some point could you post some more pictures of it (close-ups and modeling)? I've been thinking about asking for the single motif in the letterwood as a graduation present.


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


 Just gorgeous sbelle and it really suits your skin tone.


----------



## veroliz

sbelle said:
			
		

> I have a little confession to make.
> 
> Wow!! It is sooo beautiful!! Congrats!! It looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


Just fab!!!! Would love to see this layered with one of your many other pieces! Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


 
Congrats!  This is such a pretty combination!


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


That is classic, and perfect. Timeless elegance.
Just lovely.


----------



## sallhs

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


 
Big Congrats!!! Love the unique, rich, warm brown hue of the Letter wood, pairing with PG make it more gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tbbbjb

The beautiful TexasGirlieGirl requested that I post some pictures on her behalf.  Are you ready for her reveal/ confession?


----------



## tbbbjb

Without further ado, may I present TexasGirlieGirl's stunning 10 motif LE Letterwood Necklace:


----------



## tbbbjb

A close-up of the letterwood courtesy of TexasGirlieGirl:


----------



## einseine

tbbbjb said:


> Without further ado, may I present TexasGirlieGirl's stunning 10 motif LE Letterwood Necklace


 
Congrats! tgg!!! PG X LE Letterwood looks really great on you!!! Thank you for sharing!!! Thank you, tbbbjb!


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl's 10 motif LE Letterwood Necklace in its entirety:


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> I have a little confession to make.



Gorgeous!!!  I have to go see them in person.


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl's Tiger's Eye 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace for comparison:


----------



## einseine

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl's Tiger's Eye 10 motif necklace for comparison:


 
tgg!!! Tiger Eye looks great on you, too!! It did not on me...


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG these letterwood reveals are so beautiful girls!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE them!


----------



## tbbbjb

One last picture from TexasGirlieGirl, The large Frivole earrings with the Vintage Alhambra MOP Necklace:


----------



## CATEYES

surfergirljen said:


> OMG these letterwood reveals are so beautiful girls!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE them!


Yes the LE and Tiger Eye are so lovely!!  I love to log on and see pics of VCA Thanks ladies!


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl's Onyx and MOP vintage alhambra necklaces:


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.



Big congrats sbelle!!! It looks gorgeous on you!!! The next thing you're going to do is get some more RG to match this!!! Wear it in the best of health!!!

I am loving these Letterwood reveals!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Einseine.
I prefer to wear the TE long (two tens together) because I feel that it looks prettier against clothing than against my skin.
At least this way you can see how a ten motif TE compares to a ten motif in letter wood. They really are very different.




einseine said:


> tgg!!! Tiger Eye looks great on you, too!! It did not on me...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me!
I seriously need to figure out how to resize and post photos.  
Once I do, I will post the carnelian and the all yg.

I hope these photos are helpful...


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl's Onyx and MOP vintage alhambra necklaces:


OMG-So cutie together!!!  I told my DH all the goodies on here tonight and he said he is going to ban me.  Ha ha!  You are giving me more ideas of things to covet.  Thanks for sharing!!  TGG-I hope you do post your carnelian and YG soon too


----------



## einseine

tgg!!! All pics are amaging and very helpful!
Everything is gorgeours!
Your hair X Frivole earring, and your dress X onyx X MOP...


----------



## j0s1e267

Amazing pictures tgg!  Loving the letterwood on you!  It compliments your skin tone very well!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, Einseine.
I love your personal style so coming from you, this is a huge compliment.





einseine said:


> tgg!!! All pics are amaging and very helpful!
> Everything is gorgeours!
> Your hair X Frivole earring, and your dress X onyx X MOP...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you so much!!
I really love the warm, casual yet upscale vibe that the letter wood gives off.
In addition, I hope that the close up of the motifs helps illustrate the lovely detail of the letter wood.  It is very hard to capture the beauty of the wood in photographs.
I tried really hard to talk myself out of the wood....but once I saw it, it was 


j0s1e267 said:


> Amazing pictures tgg!  Loving the letterwood on you!  It compliments your skin tone very well!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yours is the ultimate collection and that gorgeous 20 motif (wowza!!!!) is the icing on the cake!!



sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


----------



## Suzie

tbbbjb said:


> Without further ado, may I present TexasGirlieGirl's stunning 10 motif LE Letterwood Necklace:


 
Wow, it is gorgeous close up. No wonder you ladies love it!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me!
> I seriously need to figure out how to resize and post photos.
> Once I do, I will post the carnelian and the all yg.
> 
> I hope these photos are helpful...


You have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me!
> I seriously need to figure out how to resize and post photos.
> Once I do, I will post the carnelian and the all yg.
> 
> I hope these photos are helpful...



Your welcome TGG!  Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection with all of us


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> One last picture from TexasGirlieGirl, The large Frivole earrings with the Vintage Alhambra MOP Necklace:



TGG I love everything!!!!!! And you killed me with this picture! Seeing the combo of the alhambra and frivole...you were right it is a DREAM come true... totally makes me regret ordering cartier instead! Now I know what my next fund will be toward...  Seeing the frivole shape on you makes me think you should take the plunge for another....


----------



## loves

to the tpfrs with the letterwood edition. wow it's gorgeous and certainly very special! love vca to bits


----------



## kim_mac

tgg - what a treat to see all the beautiful vca on you!  the letterwood/rg LE is very pretty on you!  congrats!  yes, you must learn to resize and post so we can enjoy your gorgeous collection


----------



## I'll take two

Congratulations TGG on your new necklace !! Pink gold is just so charming!!

I am really craving some at the moment but will have to wait 

I find using that using an iPad is the easier way to post pics. I managed to figure it out by myself yet I am normally hopeless when it comes to IT so it must be easy LOL


----------



## chaneljewel

Your VCA pieces are just gorgeous, TGG!!  Love them all!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I really love the warm, casual yet upscale vibe that the letter wood gives off.
> In addition, I hope that the close up of the motifs helps illustrate the lovely detail of the letter wood.  It is very hard to capture the beauty of the wood in photographs.
> I tried really hard to talk myself out of the wood....but once I saw it, it was



Love, love, love your 10 motif!! Thanks for sharing all your pictures!  I knew your secret met be something good!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> I had this on my neck! how hard it was to remove. I find this so stunning and it just lights up the face. Enjoy it hun!





einseine said:


> Congrats!!! What a beautiful necklace!!! The PG X letterwood is perfect combo and really looks great on you. Absolutely different piece!!! PG is nice!  Thanks for your sharing!





Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous sbelle and it really suits your skin tone.





veroliz said:


> sbelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little confession to make.
> 
> Wow!! It is sooo beautiful!! Congrats!! It looks gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CATEYES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just fab!!!! Would love to see this layered with one of your many other pieces! Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G&Smommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  This is such a pretty combination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TankerToad said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is classic, and perfect. Timeless elegance.
> Just lovely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sallhs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congrats!!! Love the unique, rich, warm brown hue of the Letter wood, pairing with PG make it more gorgeous. Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoupebirkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats sbelle!!! It looks gorgeous on you!!! The next thing you're going to do is get some more RG to match this!!! Wear it in the best of health!!!
> 
> I am loving these Letterwood reveals!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!  I have to go see them in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all !    I was a little hesitant to post the picture because I know there are a lot of people who aren't fans.  I totally understand why someone might not be a fan.  I do love it though and was afraid that someone might " rain on my parade" .  Thank you to the classy ladies of the VCA thread for being so supportive!
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note-- related to the idiom "rain on my parade".  I've been posting about this on a different thread that my 15 year old daughter and I've been having discussions on idioms lately.  When I use one -- rain on my parade, nose the the grindstone, if I had my druthers, between a rock and a hard pace, etc-- she gives me a hard time.
> 
> Just the other day when I told her that she needed to out her nose to the grindstone she said "Where do you get this stuff?   You've got to stop.  Nobody understands anything you say.". Made me laugh.
Click to expand...


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I know the frivole small yg is $4900 but how much is the large?

Also, I'm guessing/hoping that the price didn't increase.  Going to order a pair today!!!  yay!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Suzie



Suzie said:


> You have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks so much!
I wanted to show how the large frivole earrings look with a vintage alhambra necklace. Typically I wear the earrings by themselves.  If I had the small gold frivole earrings I would be more inclined to wear them with the vintage alhambra pieces.
I could only justify one set right now.
Perhaps someday I will be fortunate to have the pave frivole earrings.  
They are so pretty!




LVoeletters said:


> TGG I love everything!!!!!! And you killed me with this picture! Seeing the combo of the alhambra and frivole...you were right it is a DREAM come true... totally makes me regret ordering cartier instead! Now I know what my next fund will be toward...  Seeing the frivole shape on you makes me think you should take the plunge for another....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

$6,100.




i.want.it.all said:


> i know the frivole small yg is $4900 but how much is the large?
> 
> Also, i'm guessing/hoping that the price didn't increase. Going to order a pair today!!! Yay!!


----------



## TankerToad

LOVE everyones new treasures. You are all killing me here. But keep sharing. Don't stop. Please.


----------



## TankerToad

sbelle said:


> veroliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all !    I was a little hesitant to post the picture because I know there are a lot of people who aren't fans.  I totally understand why someone might not be a fan.  I do love it though and was afraid that someone might " rain on my parade" .  Thank you to the classy ladies of the VCA thread for being so supportive!
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note-- related to the idiom "rain on my parade".  I've been posting about this on a different thread that my 15 year old daughter and I've been having discussions on idioms lately.  When I use one -- rain on my parade, nose the the grindstone, if I had my druthers, between a rock and a hard pace, etc-- she gives me a hard time.
> 
> Just the other day when I told her that she needed to out her nose to the grindstone she said "Where do you get this stuff?   You've got to stop.  Nobody understands anything you say.". Made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 14 year old son. I can so relate. That is so funny. But someday your daughter  will be using all of your expressions without even knowing it and her daughter will say sometime like that to her someday. And isn't that just poetic justice?
Click to expand...


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> $6,100.



Thanks. I ordered the small this morning from Naples, FL!  I should get them tmrw!!!  So excited.  Glad there wasn't a price increase just yet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

YAY!!!
The perfect size!!!




I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thanks. I ordered the small this morning from Naples, FL! I should get them tmrw!!! So excited. Glad there wasn't a price increase just yet.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> On a different note-- related to the idiom "rain on my parade".  I've been posting about this on a different thread that my 15 year old daughter and I've been having discussions on idioms lately.  When I use one -- rain on my parade, nose the the grindstone, if I had my druthers, between a rock and a hard pace, etc-- she gives me a hard time.
> 
> Just the other day when I told her that she needed to out her nose to the grindstone she said "Where do you get this stuff?   You've got to stop.  Nobody understands anything you say.". Made me laugh.




lol-- I just noticed there are about 10 typos in what I posted this morning.  I have great trouble with the autocorrect on my Iphone/Ipad combined with a rapidly diminishing close up eyesight.  I just wanted y'all to know that I am not butchering the idioms...just typing poorly.....I do know what they are!

nose to the grindstone
between a rock and a hard place

Other ones my daughter hates:

Take what someone says with a pinch of salt
Burning the candle at both ends
Got a bee in her bonnet




TankerToad said:


> I have a 14 year old son. I can so relate. That is so funny. But someday your daughter  will be using all of your expressions without even knowing it and her daughter will say sometime like that to her someday. And isn't that just poetic justice?



So glad you can relate!!

I so remember feeling just the same way when I was her age-- you just wonder what planet your parents came from!  She is convinced that she'll never use any of them because these expressions are from the Middle Ages!!


----------



## nycdiva

It has been a couple price increases since I purchased anything and I was wondering how much the five motif bracelets cost in MOP, all gold, and turqoise in US dollars.


----------



## beachy10

Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring. 
I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


----------



## beachy10

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl's 10 motif LE Letterwood Necklace in its entirety:


 
Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow, Beachy.
That very last image is killing me.
You can see the beautiful hints of green and purple .
Hey, VCA.....we want the vintage Alhambra in grey MOP!!



beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow, Beachy.
> That very last image is killing me.
> You can see the beautiful hints of green and purple .
> Hey, VCA.....we want the vintage Alhambra in grey MOP!!


 
Thanks! I was hoping it would have more striations like my grey mop earrings did but it's still nice. The SA said I could order a different one but I don't think he realized this ring was the old price. I doubt they would have honored that price on a new ring.


----------



## POODLGRL

tbbbjb said:


> A close-up of the letterwood courtesy of TexasGirlieGirl:


This is so pretty! Congratulations and wear it well.


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


 
Congrats!  What a great find at an amazing price!


----------



## G&Smommy

tbbbjb said:


> One last picture from TexasGirlieGirl, The large Frivole earrings with the Vintage Alhambra MOP Necklace:


 
You have such beautiful pieces TGG!  I especially love this combination together!  It is so fun to mix and match the various VCA collections together!  They compliment one another very well.  Last time I was at VCAS. I tried on the pave Frivole ring and the Cosmos pendant and they looked lovely together!


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> lol-- I just noticed there are about 10 typos in what I posted this morning.  I have great trouble with the autocorrect on my Iphone/Ipad combined with a rapidly diminishing close up eyesight.  I just wanted y'all to know that I am not butchering the idioms...just typing poorly.....I do know what they are!
> 
> nose to the grindstone
> between a rock and a hard place
> 
> Other ones my daughter hates:
> 
> Take what someone says with a pinch of salt
> Burning the candle at both ends
> Got a bee in her bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you can relate!!
> 
> I so remember feeling just the same way when I was her age-- you just wonder what planet your parents came from!  She is convinced that she'll never use any of them because these expressions are from the Middle Ages!!


I love idioms-use them all the time in my writing-Pot calling  the kettle black,  No good deed goes unpunished . . .
In a world which eschews sentimentalism, it seems to bring back some of  the folksy sense of togetherness we seem to have lost in this computer  age.


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


Oh my! I am loving the greens that are showing in the light You did good with this gem at that price! So....you already have grey MOP earrings to match?! Are they the 3 motif?


----------



## bags to die for

In case anyone was interested

The pink and blue pieces posted here are porcelain http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-172.html#post22724460

Pink is in rose gold, blue in white gold. They've been made with the wood for an exhibition in Paris that starts next week. The blue is very intense IRL.

Haven't seen the pink IRL but the blue is in all the VCA stores in Paris. Price of 5 motif bracelet is EUR44XX compared to WG MOP of EUR29XX.

SA whispered that there might be a price increase in October in Paris 6-10%


----------



## CATEYES

bags to die for said:


> In case anyone was interested
> 
> The pink and blue pieces posted here are porcelain http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-172.html#post22724460
> 
> Pink is in rose gold, blue in white gold. They've been made with the wood for an exhibition in Paris that starts next week. The blue is very intense IRL.
> 
> Haven't seen the pink IRL but the blue is in all the VCA stores in Paris. Price of 5 motif bracelet is EUR44XX compared to WG MOP of EUR29XX.
> 
> SA whispered that there might be a price increase in October in Paris 6-10%


Such cute pieces! To me, porcelain sounds like it will be very easily damaged. Does anyone here know, is this treated in some way to make it more resilient as a wearable piece of jewelry?


----------



## j0s1e267

bags to die for said:


> In case anyone was interested
> 
> The pink and blue pieces posted here are porcelain http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-172.html#post22724460
> 
> Pink is in rose gold, blue in white gold. They've been made with the wood for an exhibition in Paris that starts next week. The blue is very intense IRL.
> 
> Haven't seen the pink IRL but the blue is in all the VCA stores in Paris. Price of 5 motif bracelet is EUR44XX compared to WG MOP of EUR29XX.
> 
> SA whispered that there might be a price increase in October in Paris 6-10%


 
Thanks for sharing!  I wish I could get my hands on the pink one


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!
> I have a confession of my own......


Me too....I just couldn't resist and they are really beautiful in real life. The gold really isn't that pink IMO and compliments so many other pieces. LOVE them!!


----------



## sparklelisab

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I really love the warm, casual yet upscale vibe that the letter wood gives off.
> In addition, I hope that the close up of the motifs helps illustrate the lovely detail of the letter wood. It is very hard to capture the beauty of the wood in photographs.
> I tried really hard to talk myself out of the wood....but once I saw it, it was


 
TGG, I am thrilled for you.  What interesting colors on your new motifs. I completely understand how you feel they are more "casual," kinda Earthy in a high end sort of way. But,  I must be old-school because I love your "vintage" Alhambra pieces the mostest!!  Congrats sweet friend. You deserve these!


----------



## sparklelisab

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


 
What a perfect, elegant ring.  Love it. What a fun day of shopping in the city--Wowza!


----------



## I'll take two

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


Very pretty !! Congrats on your lovely ring at a lovely price !!


----------



## kim_mac

great score, beachy10!  gorgeous grey mop and i love that it's with yg.


----------



## j0s1e267

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


 
That is VERY pretty!!!!  Congrats!  Enjoy your new buy!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


 
oh my how beautiful!  did you get it at the neiman marcus boutique?  
i am having alot of issues with my incircle card...
i want to buy something from the VCA boutique, pending when i sell something else, but i never got my $100 gift card!  so frustrated.
currently back and forth on the phone with customer service at sf nm.  i had opened an account last year and was never informed that i had to purchase something that day. a few weeks later, i was looking online at the incirlce perk stuff, and saw that i was supposed to have done that!  i freaked and called customer service, and she was going to do me a favor and get me the points, as long as i made a couple of purchases at some key times.
long story short, i never got my 10,000 points and now i am STILL trying to get them.
i am thinking about cancelling my card and asking my SO to open an account to start over. 
Gah!
anyway, sorry for the long rant, i LOVE your ring!


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.



Lucky you!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.



Beachy! It's beautiful on your hand!!


----------



## einseine

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.


 
Congrats!!! It looks great on your hand!! You have such nice long fingers!!! If the original price is more than $10.000 range, an increase by $1,000 would be likely and OK, but,,,, ummm... Anyway, I am happy for you!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.



WOW! stunning, is that the finger you plan to wear it on? I love the size and the color tones on you! Also  what watch did you end up with!!


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.



I die!!!! would you ever just put everything on and parade around? i would love to see that


----------



## doloresmia

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl's Tiger's Eye 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace for comparison:



beautiful.... i love the TE


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a picture on how two bracelets would look like around your neck connected?


And, should I be concerned about my mother of pearl... I wear it everyday and I try to layer it with bead bracelets so it has soft edges, but I do end up wearing it everyday and I have not shortened it because of the aspect of a future necklace LONG down the road... I have a very small wrist too. So it does hang off my wrist and can bang into things.... Am I going to regret wearing this? What happens to mother of pearl when you wear it daily?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that it is ok to wear and enjoy your beautiful bracelet!just be careful to avoid lotions and perfumes....treat the mop like you would pearls.
Supposedly, pearls retail their luster by being worn.you are smart to keep your bracelet long if you plan to use it as an extender.
As far as wearing two bracelets as essentially a ten motif, would the clasps bother you? I only ask because they will be right next to your neck...when I wear two tens, the extra clasp is not that noticeable. 





LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have a picture on how two bracelets would look like around your neck connected?
> 
> 
> And, should I be concerned about my mother of pearl... I wear it everyday and I try to layer it with bead bracelets so it has soft edges, but I do end up wearing it everyday and I have not shortened it because of the aspect of a future necklace LONG down the road... I have a very small wrist too. So it does hang off my wrist and can bang into things.... Am I going to regret wearing this? What happens to mother of pearl when you wear it daily?


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> oh my how beautiful! did you get it at the neiman marcus boutique?
> i am having alot of issues with my incircle card...
> i want to buy something from the VCA boutique, pending when i sell something else, but i never got my $100 gift card! so frustrated.
> currently back and forth on the phone with customer service at sf nm. i had opened an account last year and was never informed that i had to purchase something that day. a few weeks later, i was looking online at the incirlce perk stuff, and saw that i was supposed to have done that! i freaked and called customer service, and she was going to do me a favor and get me the points, as long as i made a couple of purchases at some key times.
> long story short, i never got my 10,000 points and now i am STILL trying to get them.
> i am thinking about cancelling my card and asking my SO to open an account to start over.
> Gah!
> anyway, sorry for the long rant, i LOVE your ring!


 
Yes, it was from NM. Sorry to hear you are having issues with the card. I think you get one double points day once a year of your choosing. There are also triple points days. Last time I bought my VCA necklace I did it on triple points and got a 700 giftcard. How far are you away from the 10,000 mark?


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that it is ok to wear and enjoy your beautiful bracelet!just be careful to avoid lotions and perfumes....treat the mop like you would pearls.
> Supposedly, pearls retail their luster by being worn.you are smart to keep your bracelet long if you plan to use it as an extender.
> As far as wearing two bracelets as essentially a ten motif, would the clasps bother you? I only ask because they will be right next to your neck...when I wear two tens, the extra clasp is not that noticeable.


That makes me feel better wearing it.  And thats my main concern... I think eventually I would plead with VCA to join the two bracelets together into a 10 motif. But then the follow up concern is, would VCA keeping both serial numbers on the necklace decrease the value? Not that I plan on selling it but in case something happens to me and I have sold EVERYTHING else I could and still had to part with it..  Anyway I do like the fact of the sentimental reason of why I bought the bracelet, but this is what I get for not listening to you earlier this year!  TGG always knows best!


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> I have a little confession to make.


Bad girl!!  But i love it!!! Congratulations!


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> WOW! stunning, is that the finger you plan to wear it on? I love the size and the color tones on you! Also what watch did you end up with!!


 
Yes, this is the only finger it fits on. I might have it sized down so I can wear it on other fingers. The watch is a tank solo. I ordered a fuschia alligator strap to go with it.


----------



## sbelle

LVoeletters said:


> I think eventually I would plead with VCA to join the two bracelets together into a 10 motif. But then the follow up concern is, would VCA keeping both serial numbers on the necklace decrease the value?




I had two 10 motifs joined into a 20 motif necklace.  The request has to go to Paris and they are not always consistent in what they approve.  In my case it took almost 6 months to get approval ( and the New York workshop had the necklaces during that entire time) and then another few weeks to get it done.  There is also a charge to do it.

I do have two serial numbers on my necklace but it doesn't bother me.  I assume that VCA has record of the work done and I have the authenticity certificates for both serial numbers.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Yes, it was from NM. Sorry to hear you are having issues with the card. I think you get one double points day once a year of your choosing. There are also triple points days. Last time I bought my VCA necklace I did it on triple points and got a 700 giftcard. How far are you away from the 10,000 mark?


 
lol not even close!  i haven't used my card at all... I was actually supposed to get 10,000 right off the bat, but we will see what happens.
  I have learned!  I will make sure to read the fine print next time


----------



## demisemiquaver

Hi Ladies,

For those of you who have your VCA insured, how do you account for the price increases? I'm planning to get insurance but today's retail is about 25% more than what I originally paid, and I'm not sure what information I need to give to the company.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay in pictures. Here is my magic Grey MOP ring.
> I didn't intend to buy anything in SF but left with a Cartier Watch and this beauty. She was listed at an old price, $1000 below retail. Wow, just goes to show how much prices have increased.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get an appraisal from the boutique where you purchased it.
I suppose that insurance policies can differ but ours will honor the "replacement value".



demisemiquaver said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> For those of you who have your VCA insured, how do you account for the price increases? I'm planning to get insurance but today's retail is about 25% more than what I originally paid, and I'm not sure what information I need to give to the company.


----------



## advokaitplm

texasgirliegirl said:


> The single motif is very pretty because it has a diamond.
> It is gorgeous.
> The back is encased in gold, too.
> I will ask a dear TpF friend to help me post a few photos....



Does it really?!?!
I think I may have just died and gone to heaven just imagining it. 
Thank you so much!! That is so kind of you, I really appreciate it! 

All the letterwood is in RG so far, correct?


----------



## sbelle

Shhh.....I have another little secret.  











This is an older style Cosmos pendant.  It is different than the current style:

1)  Cannot be worn as a pin.  It is a pendant only.
2)  It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.  
3)  Is smaller than the size that *thimp* has modeled for us.  (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!)    So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.  
4)  This is made of platinum, not white gold.

Here's one like *thimp's*






And here's one like mine






And a comparison of the two for size


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant. It is different than the current style:
> 
> 1) Cannot be worn as a pin. It is a pendant only.
> 2) It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.
> 3) Is smaller than the size that *thimp* has modeled for us. (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!) So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.
> 4) This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's *thimp's* beautiful cosmos pendant
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...d-arpels-addiction-support-group-img_1944.jpg


 

Congrats on your beautiful and unique find!  I have never seen this before.  Where did you find it?  I always dream of stumbling across vintage Van Cleef at a good price somewhere!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Congrats on the new purchases!

Still waiting on my frivole.....waiting is killing me!


----------



## foryoda

I would love to buy the WG MOP or WG Turquoise sweet ear studs but these are completely out of stock in HK.   Does anyone know of any stores that would ship internationally that have these in stock at the moment?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very beautiful!!




sbelle said:


> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant. It is different than the current style:
> 
> 1) Cannot be worn as a pin. It is a pendant only.
> 2) It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.
> 3) Is smaller than the size that *thimp* has modeled for us. (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!) So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.
> 4) This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's one like *thimp's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a comparison of the two for size


----------



## Junkenpo

oh my goodness!  such fantastic reveals over the last few days... letterwood, cosmos, frivole, all so lovely!! I'm in awe.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes,
They call it pink gold but it is not very pink.
It blends really well with yg.


advokaitplm said:


> Does it really?!?!
> I think I may have just died and gone to heaven just imagining it.
> Thank you so much!! That is so kind of you, I really appreciate it!
> 
> All the letterwood is in RG so far, correct?


----------



## elaina

sbelle said:


> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant.
> 4)  This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's one like *thimp's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a comparison of the two for size
> 
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOLG][/QUOTE]
> 
> What a great find sbelle!  Do you mind modelling it for us?
> 
> Edit - opps ..never mind.  I just opened the file you posted.  It looks great!  Lucky find indeed.


----------



## einseine

Congrats!!!  It's smaller in platinum, which makes sense!  I looks beautiful on you!!!  Def gorgeours in any metal!!!



sbelle said:


> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant. It is different than the current style:
> 
> 1) Cannot be worn as a pin. It is a pendant only.
> 2) It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.
> 3) Is smaller than the size that *thimp* has modeled for us. (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!) So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.
> 4) This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's one like *thimp's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a comparison of the two for size


----------



## einseine

I happen to know that the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG - will soon be released.  It will be only available via Van Cleef Online Store Japan.  I don't know if it's worldwide or local introduction, but I think I will buy one!


----------



## elaina

sbelle said:


> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant.  It is different than the current style:
> 
> 1)  Cannot be worn as a pin.  It is a pendant only.
> 2)  It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.
> 3)  Is smaller than the size that *thimp* has modeled for us.  (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!)    So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.
> 4)  This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's one like *thimp's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a comparison of the two for size



What a great find!  Modelling pic please?


----------



## POODLGRL

tbbbjb said:


> One last picture from TexasGirlieGirl, The large Frivole earrings with the Vintage Alhambra MOP Necklace:


Oh my goodness, we're twins . . . at least in jewelry!  Looks great on you-hope they look as nice on me.


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> Yes, this is the only finger it fits on. I might have it sized down so I can wear it on other fingers. The watch is a tank solo. I ordered a fuschia alligator strap to go with it.


Good choices! Love Fuchsia


----------



## POODLGRL

elaina said:


> What a great find!  Modelling pic please?


It's very pretty and delicate.  Wear it well.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> veroliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all ! I was a little hesitant to post the picture because I know there are a lot of people who aren't fans. I totally understand why someone might not be a fan. I do love it though and was afraid that someone might " rain on my parade" . Thank you to the classy ladies of the VCA thread for being so supportive!
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note-- related to the idiom "rain on my parade". I've been posting about this on a different thread that my 15 year old daughter and I've been having discussions on idioms lately. When I use one -- rain on my parade, nose the the grindstone, if I had my druthers, between a rock and a hard pace, etc-- she gives me a hard time.
> 
> Just the other day when I told her that she needed to out her nose to the grindstone she said "Where do you get this stuff? You've got to stop. Nobody understands anything you say.". Made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never rain on your parade with this piece. I think it is so stunning and I would LOVE a 20 motif!A 10 motif, hell a bracelet!  It looked really good on me, LOL.
> 
> I was surprised i liked it as much as I did. I think, now I wish they did more alternating pieces. It really is a gorgeous look.
Click to expand...


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl! Your skin is amazing! Your Frivole looks beautiful. I love your collection.

I need to take pics of my Frivole set. Do you think you would get the ring? 
Do you feel the need to wear your hair tucked behind your ears for these earrings? My hair is long, thick and dark. They are gorgeous, but hardly show unless I wear my hair back. I think I need to show them off .


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Boohoo. I didn't get my frivole earrings today.  I guess I'll have to wait til Monday


----------



## sjunky13

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Boohoo. I didn't get my frivole earrings today. I guess I'll have to wait til Monday


 

Frivole ligne is gorgeous! Congrats on your earrrings!


----------



## POODLGRL

Some large YG Frivole earrings just went up on ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...83438926?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item4abc1a964e


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I happen to know that the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG - will soon be released.  It will be only available via Van Cleef Online Store Japan.  I don't know if it's worldwide or local introduction, but I think I will buy one!


WhatI love rose gold and would love to see it paired with grey MOP!!  But if it is onyx with rose gold, that would be lovely as well.  I wonder why only Japan


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant.  It is different than the current style:
> 
> 1)  Cannot be worn as a pin.  It is a pendant only.
> 2)  It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.
> 3)  Is smaller than the size that *thimp* has modeled for us.  (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!)    So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.
> 4)  This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's one like *thimp's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a comparison of the two for size


Sooo pretty and great find!!  You have quite the collection


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> I was surprised i liked it as much as I did. I think, now I wish they did more alternating pieces. It really is a gorgeous look.



I was surprised too!  I love the alternating too.  Really made me wish I had gotten either the limited edition alternating malachite or lapis from a couple of years ago.


----------



## diana

einseine said:


> I happen to know that the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG - will soon be released.  It will be only available via Van Cleef Online Store Japan.  I don't know if it's worldwide or local introduction, but I think I will buy one!



OMG!! that sounds beautiful, I really hope it's not just released in Japan. Do you know if it's only the sweet alhambra necklace?  Will there be a bracelet or earrings?  Or in the vintage alhambra size?


----------



## kimber418

sbelle~
you have good secrets.  LOVE your new pieces, especially your Letterwood piece!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> WhatI love rose gold and would love to see it paired with grey MOP!! But if it is onyx with rose gold, that would be lovely as well. I wonder why only Japan


 


diana said:


> OMG!! that sounds beautiful, I really hope it's not just released in Japan. Do you know if it's only the sweet alhambra necklace? Will there be a bracelet or earrings? Or in the vintage alhambra size?


 
I am not sure if it's really only on Japan's online boutique or VCA ONLINE worldwide, but I am sure this time it's sweet alhambra necklace only.


----------



## kimber418

tgg~  thanks for posting (or having tbbbjb) post your LETTERWOOD for us.  It is gorgeous.
I love the photo of your large frivole with MOP!  You wear all your pieces with such flair!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I am not sure if it's really only on Japan's online boutique or VCA ONLINE worldwide, but I am sure this time it's sweet alhambra necklace only.


 
Thanks for the info.  Hmmm....will await....


----------



## tbbbjb

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> Some large YG Frivole earrings just went up on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-ARPELS-VCA-FRIVOLE-FLOWER-DIAMOND-18KT-RING-5450-TAX-/320983438926?pt=US_Fine_Rings&hash=item4abc1a964e



That is a Frivole ring, not earrings.  Sorry to disappoint anyone.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sbelle said:
			
		

> Shhh.....I have another little secret.
> 
> This is an older style Cosmos pendant.  It is different than the current style:
> 
> 1)  Cannot be worn as a pin.  It is a pendant only.
> 2)  It hangs differently because it only has one place where the chain runs through.
> 3)  Is smaller than the size that thimp has modeled for us.  (She was so kind to post a picture of hers next to a nickel for me when I was deciding on this!)    So hers is the size of a nickel, this is the size of a penny.
> 4)  This is made of platinum, not white gold.
> 
> Here's one like thimp's
> 
> And here's one like mine
> 
> And a comparison of the two for size



Stunning!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you for the sweet compliments.
Besides my engagement and wedding ring, I don't wear rings.
I usually wear my hair back....especially when I wear special earrings like the frivole.
I can only imagine how stunning they look on you with your gorgeous dark hair!



sjunky13 said:


> texasgirliegirl! Your skin is amazing! Your Frivole looks beautiful. I love your collection.
> 
> I need to take pics of my Frivole set. Do you think you would get the ring?
> Do you feel the need to wear your hair tucked behind your ears for these earrings? My hair is long, thick and dark. They are gorgeous, but hardly show unless I wear my hair back. I think I need to show them off .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, Kim.
You know how much I admire your style.


kimber418 said:


> tgg~  thanks for posting (or having tbbbjb) post your LETTERWOOD for us.  It is gorgeous.
> I love the photo of your large frivole with MOP!  You wear all your pieces with such flair!


----------



## Francesca1234

I don't see it on their website anymore.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sbelle said:


> I was surprised too! * I love the alternating too.  Really made me wish I had gotten either the limited edition alternating malachite or lapis from a couple of years ago.*



That was the deciding factor for me on the letter wood.  I so regretting missing out on the alternating lapis, I was determined to not let it happen again.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Francesca1234 said:


> I don't see it on their website anymore.



They do, but VCA will no longer allow them to post pictures.  However, you can go to the VCA website for pictures and prices of many things.


----------



## faintlymacabre

einseine said:


> I happen to know that the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG - will soon be released.  It will be only available via Van Cleef Online Store Japan.  I don't know if it's worldwide or local introduction, but I think I will buy one!



Wow, WANT THIS.  I really hope those outside of Japan will be able to purchase!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for the sweet compliments.
> Besides my engagement and wedding ring, I don't wear rings.
> I usually wear my hair back....especially when I wear special earrings like the frivole.
> I can only imagine how stunning they look on you with your gorgeous dark hair!


 
Thanks hun! I just love all Frivole! LOL. Pave is on the list now, long list. But it is there. HA


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I was surprised too! I love the alternating too. Really made me wish I had gotten either the limited edition alternating malachite or lapis from a couple of years ago.


  Beautiful Cosmo's! Lucky gal.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mine, too!!
Do you feel like you will wear the pave frivole earrings a lot or save then for special occasions? Would you ever wear them with jeans and a t-shirt?




sjunky13 said:


> Thanks hun! I just love all Frivole! LOL. Pave is on the list now, long list. But it is there. HA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, too!
I love the alternating motifs. This was a deciding factor for me as well.
Congrats, Cavalier girl. I missed your reveal, I think. 



Cavalier Girl said:


> That was the deciding factor for me on the letter wood.  I so regretting missing out on the alternating lapis, I was determined to not let it happen again.


----------



## darkangel07760

I would love to see that sweet!  I hate that it is only in Japan... Not fair!!!


----------



## Bethc

Ok, I went to VCA today just to see the letter wood and... I could easily have bought the 20 motif too, it looked so pretty!

Here it is with my RG Love and CDC, it's a much pinker gold.  Sorry the pic came out fuzzy, I'll take more soon.


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Ok, I went to VCA today just to see the letter wood and... I could easily have bought the 20 motif too, it looked so pretty!
> 
> Here it is with my RG Love and CDC, it's a much pinker gold. Sorry the pic came out fuzzy, I'll take more soon.


 
yay. I want the bracelet so badly! Looks great Beth!
Do you think you will get the 20 motif??


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine, too!!
> Do you feel like you will wear the pave frivole earrings a lot or save then for special occasions? Would you ever wear them with jeans and a t-shirt?


 
O yes! I don't go out in ball gowns, not many special events. I would wear with jeans, a tee and a nice scarf!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me, too!
> I love the alternating motifs. This was a deciding factor for me as well.
> Congrats, Cavalier girl. I missed your reveal, I think.



I haven't done one.  It won't be here till Tuesday, and I'll be MIA for most of next week, but I promise to take pictures when I can.  

I LOVED all your gorgeous pictures, TGG!


----------



## dialv

Beautiful Letterwood ladies. I really want the pendant and was wondering do you get any sort of paperwork telling the story of why these are limited edition? Just wondering.


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks dear Tbbbjb for posting these for me!
> I seriously need to figure out how to resize and post photos.
> Once I do, I will post the carnelian and the all yg.
> 
> I hope these photos are helpful...



You have an amazing collection!! I love all of your pieces!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## beaumonde

Looks amazing!  Congrats on your new bracelet! 



Bethc said:


> Ok, I went to VCA today just to see the letter wood and... I could easily have bought the 20 motif too, it looked so pretty!
> 
> Here it is with my RG Love and CDC, it's a much pinker gold.  Sorry the pic came out fuzzy, I'll take more soon.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Love all your bracelets....



Bethc said:


> Ok, I went to VCA today just to see the letter wood and... I could easily have bought the 20 motif too, it looked so pretty!
> 
> Here it is with my RG Love and CDC, it's a much pinker gold. Sorry the pic came out fuzzy, I'll take more soon.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you so much!





veroliz said:


> You have an amazing collection!! I love all of your pieces!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, CG.
I hope that your new piece arrives sooner rather than later.



Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't done one. It won't be here till Tuesday, and I'll be MIA for most of next week, but I promise to take pictures when I can.
> 
> I LOVED all your gorgeous pictures, TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really have struggled with this earring decision for a long time.
What I really thought I wanted were the flower lace earrings BUT I honestly can't justify the expense for what they are...however lovely.
I was comparing them to the frivole earrings which are so small and dainty by comparison and I feared they would be a consolation prize..well, I have grown to LOVE the frivole earrings, but I need to carefully consider if I will wear the earrings a LOT....  I had planned to get the plain wg for this reason...but, the pave are just so WOW....
Happy to see that the majority agrees that the pave is fine for every day wear
Perhaps this needs to be my next piece...someday...hopefully before the next price increase.
The love just never ends.....




sjunky13 said:


> O yes! I don't go out in ball gowns, not many special events. I would wear with jeans, a tee and a nice scarf!


----------



## einseine

faintlymacabre said:


> Wow, WANT THIS. I really hope those outside of Japan will be able to purchase!


 


darkangel07760 said:


> I would love to see that sweet! I hate that it is only in Japan... Not fair!!!


 
I definitely need this piece~. To layer with my PG 20-motif, I want a single motif in PG ,but different motif size (not carnelian). Must be fun!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I definitely need this piece~. To layer with my PG 20-motif, I want a single motif in PG ,but different motif size (not carnelian). Must be fun!


That would look so good layered with your 10/20 motif!!!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> yay. I want the bracelet so badly! Looks great Beth!
> Do you think you will get the 20 motif??



Thanks!  I don't think so, while I would love the 20, it's a lot of money.  Did you buy yours in NYC?  It was in a box that said "VIP only", I've never seen that before!  I'm certainly not a VIP.


----------



## Bethc

beaumonde said:
			
		

> Looks amazing!  Congrats on your new bracelet!



Thank you!


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Love all your bracelets....



Thank you!  You have the most amazing collection!!


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really have struggled with this earring decision for a long time.
> What I really thought I wanted were the flower lace earrings BUT I honestly can't justify the expense for what they are...however lovely.
> I was comparing them to the frivole earrings which are so small and dainty by comparison and I feared they would be a consolation prize..well, I have grown to LOVE the frivole earrings, but I need to carefully consider if I will wear the earrings a LOT.... I had planned to get the plain wg for this reason...but, the pave are just so WOW....
> Happy to see that the majority agrees that the pave is fine for every day wear
> Perhaps this needs to be my next piece...someday...hopefully before the next price increase.
> The love just never ends.....


 
Pave frivole are next on my wish list too. I would wear them as everday earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Beachy.
I had them on hold for so long that my SA probably wants to throw me into the river by now. I need to just get them and stop worrying about it....hard because I just bought the LE.
=beachy10;22884966]Pave frivole are next on my wish list too. I would wear them as everday earrings.[/QUOTE]


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> I definitely need this piece~. To layer with my PG 20-motif, I want a single motif in PG ,but different motif size (not carnelian). Must be fun!


 
I wonder if there is a way to get it???


----------



## Kissmark

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Pave frivole are next on my wish list too. I would wear them as everday earrings.



Can anyone tell me how much these earrings cost these days?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm going to finally be purchasing the VCA sweet Alhambra bracelet this month  
Please could someone tell me have they had a price increase recently or are they having one anytime soon? Would like to beat it


----------



## foryoda

no price increase as of yet... but rumours of one coming soon


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks do you know how much they usually put prices up by ? The bracelet I'm looking at buying is currently £875 so what sort of increase can I expect on a piece of that price?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Another thing I love to layer my bracelets and I'm guessing this could potentially damage the mop right?
Can VCA replace it for a price if the mop is damaged?
Also can I wear it 25/7 in the shower etc ?


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Thanks!  I don't think so, while I would love the 20, it's a lot of money.  Did you buy yours in NYC?  It was in a box that said "VIP only", I've never seen that before!  I'm certainly not a VIP.



I got mine from NM and did not get a VIP box.  :cry:

The only thing different is each piece is numbered on one of the wood clovers.  My 20 motif is something like 81.  I was told there werE just over 200 20 motifs made.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> I got mine from NM and did not get a VIP box.  :cry:
> 
> The only thing different is each piece is numbered on one of the wood clovers.  My 20 motif is something like 81.  I was told there werE just over 200 20 motifs made.



I'm sorry, I didn't mean I received a VIP box, I meant they had the collection for show for sale in a box that says "VIPs only".    Of all of the pieces that I've seen over the years, I've never seen that at VCA.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has anyone had their 5-motif bracelet sized down?  How do they do it?  I'm concerned that there will be 2 motifs very close to each other, with normal spacing between the others...  That would look so goofy!  

If the bracelet is 7.5", I will probably need 1" removed!


----------



## ashton

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Has anyone had their 5-motif bracelet sized down?  How do they do it?  I'm concerned that there will be 2 motifs very close to each other, with normal spacing between the others...  That would look so goofy!
> 
> If the bracelet is 7.5", I will probably need 1" removed!



They take off one to two links off between the motifs, so that it looks balanced..


----------



## ashton

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Another thing I love to layer my bracelets and I'm guessing this could potentially damage the mop right?
> Can VCA replace it for a price if the mop is damaged?
> Also can I wear it 25/7 in the shower etc ?



For bracelets, do not recommend you to wear it when doing heavy duties, shower, or even when u sweat. Definitely no perfume.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

My new frivole!!!  Just got them a few minutes ago.  Sorry for the bad quality pics.  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My new frivole!!! Just got them a few minutes ago. Sorry for the bad quality pics. Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Very nice, congrats!


----------



## veroliz

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> My new frivole!!!  Just got them a few minutes ago.  Sorry for the bad quality pics.  Thanks for letting me share!!



Beautiful!! Enjoy!


----------



## park56

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My new frivole!!!  Just got them a few minutes ago.  Sorry for the bad quality pics.  Thanks for letting me share!!



So pretty! They never looked right on me - but they are perfect on you!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bethc

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> My new frivole!!!  Just got them a few minutes ago.  Sorry for the bad quality pics.  Thanks for letting me share!!



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thank you ladies....

They've been in my ears since I've received them and so far so good.  No pinching.

I do have a question though.  The back clips have a little bump (not sure what to call it).  The SA said they're meant to be worn a certain way and once I receive my earrings I would know.  But I'm confused.  Been wearing them away from the face.  Are they suppose to be towards the face??  TIA


----------



## G&Smommy

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My new frivole!!! Just got them a few minutes ago. Sorry for the bad quality pics. Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Ok, I went to VCA today just to see the letter wood and... I could easily have bought the 20 motif too, it looked so pretty!
> 
> Here it is with my RG Love and CDC, it's a much pinker gold. Sorry the pic came out fuzzy, I'll take more soon.


 
Congrats!  What a beautiful trio!  I love the alternating motifs on the letterwood!  

I agree with others who wish there were more pieces like this.  I would also love to see alternating motifs with pave.  I think they did a Turquoise and pave alternating necklace but I haven't seen any others with pave and another stone.  I would also love to see the all WG Alhambra come back.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Around 15K


Kissmark said:


> Can anyone tell me how much these earrings cost these days?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Perfection!!!!!!




I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My new frivole!!! Just got them a few minutes ago. Sorry for the bad quality pics. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The bumps differentiate the left earring from the right earring.
Try switching them to see which looks better.





I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thank you ladies....
> 
> They've been in my ears since I've received them and so far so good. No pinching.
> 
> I do have a question though. The back clips have a little bump (not sure what to call it). The SA said they're meant to be worn a certain way and once I receive my earrings I would know. But I'm confused. Been wearing them away from the face. Are they suppose to be towards the face?? TIA


----------



## j0s1e267

xblackxstarx said:


> Another thing I love to layer my bracelets and I'm guessing this could potentially damage the mop right?
> Can VCA replace it for a price if the mop is damaged?
> Also can I wear it 25/7 in the shower etc ?


 
I wear mine for maybe a week or so before I take it off.  I don't wear perfume or use body creams/lotions but I do wear it in the shower and I think my MOP looks fine.  Yes, VCA can replace the MOP for a fee if it is damaged.  I know because my Turquoise was scratched up by my Love bracelets and to replace all 5 motifs was about US$1500.  Hope this helps.


----------



## j0s1e267

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My new frivole!!! Just got them a few minutes ago. Sorry for the bad quality pics. Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Beautiful!  More modelling pics please!


----------



## j0s1e267

Bethc said:


> Ok, I went to VCA today just to see the letter wood and... I could easily have bought the 20 motif too, it looked so pretty!
> 
> Here it is with my RG Love and CDC, it's a much pinker gold. Sorry the pic came out fuzzy, I'll take more soon.


 
It looks fabulous on you!  MORE PICS please!!!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean I received a VIP box, I meant they had the collection for show for sale in a box that says "VIPs only".    Of all of the pieces that I've seen over the years, I've never seen that at VCA.




Got it!  I think I saw that box!  I saw the letterwood first at VCA NYC, and they only had the one set in what I think was a wooden box.  The SA opened it up 
as she was walking to me.


----------



## POODLGRL

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone had their 5-motif bracelet sized down?  How do they do it?  I'm concerned that there will be 2 motifs very close to each other, with normal spacing between the others...  That would look so goofy!
> 
> If the bracelet is 7.5", I will probably need 1" removed!


My wrists are tiny too.  They take a couple of links out in between each clover so they remain evenly spaced.  Only take it to VCA.  Another jeweler would probably do it the easy way and just take them all from one end.


----------



## faintlymacabre

POODLGRL said:


> My wrists are tiny too.  They take a couple of links out in between each clover so they remain evenly spaced.  Only take it to VCA.  Another jeweler would probably do it the easy way and just take them all from one end.



Ugh I really wish I had a VCA boutique in my city.  I have to buy completely blind and tell them how to size it remotely.    Maybe I'll hold off after all...


----------



## POODLGRL

xblackxstarx said:


> Another thing I love to layer my bracelets and I'm guessing this could potentially damage the mop right?
> Can VCA replace it for a price if the mop is damaged?
> Also can I wear it 25/7 in the shower etc ?


It depends on the bracelets you're wearing with it.  I would think it would be fine, but expect it to get some scratches from friction.  VCA can replace a MOP if it's damaged, but frankly I wouldn't wear this or anything that wasn't solid gold in the shower.   The heat could damage the MOP and loosen the settings.


----------



## sbelle

When I was wearing my onyx necklaces yesterday I noticed that the 2nd clasp was showing and thought I'd take a picture.  I know some people worry about attaching two necklaces together and whether the 2nd clasp would be noticeable.  I don't worry about it at all, but wanted to post so others could see.

This is a 20 motif and 10 motif together.


----------



## sjunky13

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My new frivole!!! Just got them a few minutes ago. Sorry for the bad quality pics. Thanks for letting me share!!


 Congrats hun! We are Frivole cousins, lol.

I love this ligne sooo much! 
Frivole for all!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Thanks! I don't think so, while I would love the 20, it's a lot of money. Did you buy yours in NYC? It was in a box that said "VIP only", I've never seen that before! I'm certainly not a VIP.


  Me, VIP? Yes yes, NO NO 
LOL. I wish! 
With the Butterfly ring, you are VIP.


----------



## sjunky13

So, if you wanted to get a piece of the LE letterwood and wanted to stay on a budget ( haha), what piece would you get, pendant or bracelet.
I have 3 bracelets, all Vintage, turq, mop, onyx, all YG.

The earrings were boring, IMO.
I LOVED the 20 motif! ( In my dreams!, Sbelle, I am jealous!), but am looking more into pendant or bracelet. This would also be a while, hopefully they will still have them. 

The pendant was pretty , it had the diamond and looked nice! I layered it with the 20 motif and wow!
The bracelet I loved and did not want to take it off.

I also am trying to get the magic 3 motif earrings. But I just got my Frivole set. Ahh, I would love it all!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is a tough one.
It depends on what you love about the letterwood and the nature of the LE.
You have several bracelets already so I might be inclined to suggest that you go with the pendant.  It is special..you really do gain an appreciation of the wood and the sparkle makes it special.  SHould you ever decide to buy from the regular letterwood collection down the road, you can layer it with a 20 motif.  
I also feel that it will be special by itself...a real focal point in a neutral color.

On the other hand, if what attracts you to the LE collection are the alternating pg motifs, you need the bracelet.  You can layer it well with the colors you have...the letterwood looks especially beautiful with the turquoise.

The pendant is less expensive (I believe) than the bracelet and it is encased in the gold (the back).  One other consideration....since this is wood, wearing it on your neck will protect it.  I would be a little protective of the bracelet, but that is just me.

I agree about the earrings...boring.  They really should have added diamonds or something to make them more special like they did the pendant.

Have I helped or confused you??




sjunky13 said:


> So, if you wanted to get a piece of the LE letterwood and wanted to stay on a budget ( haha), what piece would you get, pendant or bracelet.
> I have 3 bracelets, all Vintage, turq, mop, onyx, all YG.
> 
> The earrings were boring, IMO.
> I LOVED the 20 motif! ( In my dreams!, Sbelle, I am jealous!), but am looking more into pendant or bracelet. This would also be a while, hopefully they will still have them.
> 
> The pendant was pretty , it had the diamond and looked nice! I layered it with the 20 motif and wow!
> The bracelet I loved and did not want to take it off.
> 
> I also am trying to get the magic 3 motif earrings. But I just got my Frivole set. Ahh, I would love it all!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sbelle,
You are a VCA VIP if there ever was one......
Oh yes.




sbelle said:


> Got it! I think I saw that box! I saw the letterwood first at VCA NYC, and they only had the one set in what I think was a wooden box. The SA opened it up
> as she was walking to me.


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> I wonder if there is a way to get it???


 
If it is a limited release only availble on VCA Japan online, you need to have your address in Japan.  To purchase online, you need to create your account.


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> If it is a limited release only availble on VCA Japan online, you need to have your address in Japan.  To purchase online, you need to create your account.



Darn.


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> When I was wearing my onyx necklaces yesterday I noticed that the 2nd clasp was showing and thought I'd take a picture.  I know some people worry about attaching two necklaces together and whether the 2nd clasp would be noticeable.  I don't worry about it at all, but wanted to post so others could see.
> 
> This is a 20 motif and 10 motif together.



Beautiful!

I attach two 10s together for my MOP WG and it doesn't show too much IMO.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> That is a tough one.
> It depends on what you love about the letterwood and the nature of the LE.
> You have several bracelets already so I might be inclined to suggest that you go with the pendant.  It is special..you really do gain an appreciation of the wood and the sparkle makes it special.  SHould you ever decide to buy from the regular letterwood collection down the road, you can layer it with a 20 motif.
> I also feel that it will be special by itself...a real focal point in a neutral color.
> 
> On the other hand, if what attracts you to the LE collection are the alternating pg motifs, you need the bracelet.  You can layer it well with the colors you have...the letterwood looks especially beautiful with the turquoise.
> 
> The pendant is less expensive (I believe) than the bracelet and it is encased in the gold (the back).  One other consideration....since this is wood, wearing it on your neck will protect it.  I would be a little protective of the bracelet, but that is just me.
> 
> I agree about the earrings...boring.  They really should have added diamonds or something to make them more special like they did the pendant.
> 
> Have I helped or confused you??




you always have very well thought out answers!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Sbelle,
> You are a VCA VIP if there ever was one......
> Oh yes.



   At least in my own mind!!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Yes, it was from NM. Sorry to hear you are having issues with the card. I think you get one double points day once a year of your choosing. There are also triple points days. Last time I bought my VCA necklace I did it on triple points and got a 700 giftcard. How far are you away from the 10,000 mark?



Oi not that far... I spoke to customer service on friday, and have not heard back from them. This is what happened months ago when i tried to get just even my 5000 points.... 
I work a late shift tomorrow, i will be calling yet again...


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> That is a tough one.
> It depends on what you love about the letterwood and the nature of the LE.
> You have several bracelets already so I might be inclined to suggest that you go with the pendant. It is special..you really do gain an appreciation of the wood and the sparkle makes it special. SHould you ever decide to buy from the regular letterwood collection down the road, you can layer it with a 20 motif.
> I also feel that it will be special by itself...a real focal point in a neutral color.
> 
> On the other hand, if what attracts you to the LE collection are the alternating pg motifs, you need the bracelet. You can layer it well with the colors you have...the letterwood looks especially beautiful with the turquoise.
> 
> The pendant is less expensive (I believe) than the bracelet and it is encased in the gold (the back). One other consideration....since this is wood, wearing it on your neck will protect it. I would be a little protective of the bracelet, but that is just me.
> 
> I agree about the earrings...boring. They really should have added diamonds or something to make them more special like they did the pendant.
> 
> Have I helped or confused you??


 
Just made me want both! LOL. . We will see. I usually do not like pendants, had the onyx and it was boring. IMO. But this one was so pretty. But if they are going to come out with Holiday LE pendants and or Breast Cancer pendants with diamonds, maybe the bracelet! I really want the 20 motif! I think I like it more than any other motif, it was the alternating. This is not good. LOL.
Even my hubby said it was really beautiful, held the pieces and agreed they were stunning. He was taken back with the wood, but did like how rich it looked. 
O my! Are these selling out like fire?


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> That is a tough one.
> It depends on what you love about the letterwood and the nature of the LE.
> You have several bracelets already so I might be inclined to suggest that you go with the pendant.  It is special..you really do gain an appreciation of the wood and the sparkle makes it special.  SHould you ever decide to buy from the regular letterwood collection down the road, you can layer it with a 20 motif.
> I also feel that it will be special by itself...a real focal point in a neutral color.
> 
> On the other hand, if what attracts you to the LE collection are the alternating pg motifs, you need the bracelet.  You can layer it well with the colors you have...the letterwood looks especially beautiful with the turquoise.
> 
> The pendant is less expensive (I believe) than the bracelet and it is encased in the gold (the back).  One other consideration....since this is wood, wearing it on your neck will protect it.  I would be a little protective of the bracelet, but that is just me.
> 
> I agree about the earrings...boring.  They really should have added diamonds or something to make them more special like they did the pendant.
> 
> Have I helped or confused you??


OMG - i think you just talked me into the pendant!


----------



## Kissmark

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Around 15K



Thanks! Guess I wont be getting these for awhile....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh no!!!
I have heard that Neimans is practically sold out but I would imagine that you
 could find a 20 motif. If you can swing it, you should get one. I purchased a ten motif for now. There were more ten motifs than 20 motifs created so I am banking on the idea that I can add to my ten motif later if I decide to pass on the malachite or the lapis.  I need to keep my options open.

My SA tells me that the holiday pendant will be mop set in pg with a diamond. In my humble opinion, I worry that the diamond will get lost on the mop..
The diamond is more prominent on the letter wood.

I have not heard what the breast cancer awareness pendant will be...mop set in pg with no diamond?




sjunky13 said:


> Just made me want both! LOL. . We will see. I usually do not like pendants, had the onyx and it was boring. IMO. But this one was so pretty. But if they are going to come out with Holiday LE pendants and or Breast Cancer pendants with diamonds, maybe the bracelet! I really want the 20 motif! I think I like it more than any other motif, it was the alternating. This is not good. LOL.
> Even my hubby said it was really beautiful, held the pieces and agreed they were stunning. He was taken back with the wood, but did like how rich it looked.
> O my! Are these selling out like fire?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Sbelle.
I tend to over think things. I am building a house right now and my decision making process is wacko:



sbelle said:


> you always have very well thought out answers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least in my own mind!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - i think you just talked me into the pendant!


----------



## foryoda

Does anyone know if the sweet earstuds were released in a YG grey or black MOP?  I was at a school event this evening and I'm pretty sure one of the mommies was wearing this.  I was trying to look as closely as possible without being obvious.   She's from Japan so maybe it was something that is available there?  They were gorgeous!


----------



## beachy10

foryoda said:


> Does anyone know if the sweet earstuds were released in a YG grey or black MOP? I was at a school event this evening and I'm pretty sure one of the mommies was wearing this. I was trying to look as closely as possible without being obvious.  She's from Japan so maybe it was something that is available there? They were gorgeous!


 
Black onyx but no on the grey mop. Grey MOP only comes in a limited amount of things.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I heard the 20 motif necklaces in letter wood are sold out at Neimans.  Mine came today, but I haven't seen it, yet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TODAY!!!!!!!



Cavalier Girl said:


> I heard the 20 motif necklaces in letter wood are sold out at Neimans. Mine came today, but I haven't seen it, yet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Yep!  I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it.  But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.  

What does this say about me???  FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am sorry about your sister.
If FedEx ever took a package of mine to my husband's office I would be in a lot of trouble.




Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep! I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it. But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.
> 
> What does this say about me??? FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep!  I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it.  But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.
> 
> What does this say about me???  FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.



I'm sorry about your sister, I hope everything goes well.  

I would be in real trouble if my packages went to my husband's office!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.





texasgirliegirl said:


> If FedEx ever took a package of mine to my husband's office I would be in a lot of trouble.





Bethc said:


> I would be in real trouble if my packages went to my husband's office!




It sent chills down my spine thinking about Fed Ex/UPS taking my packages anywhere near my husband.


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep!  I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it.  But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.



So sorry about your sister.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

You guys crack me up!  I often have DH open my boxes, if I'm not home, to make sure the contents are as expected.  We've been married for 42 years......there's not much about me that surprises him anymore.  

Still not home.  This type of chemo requires hospitalization for 4 or 5 days, so I don't know when I'll get back home.  I'm happy to have internet, though.


----------



## surfergirljen

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am sorry about your sister.
> If FedEx ever took a package of mine to my husband's office I would be in a lot of trouble.



Lord, you and me both girlie girl!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Cavalier Girl said:


> You guys crack me up!  I often have DH open my boxes, if I'm not home, to make sure the contents are as expected.  We've been married for 42 years......there's not much about me that surprises him anymore.
> 
> Still not home.  This type of chemo requires hospitalization for 4 or 5 days, so I don't know when I'll get back home.  I'm happy to have internet, though.



You're lucky - some of my packages would give my husband a heart attack. 

I hope your sister is okay! So nice of you to stay with her.


----------



## foryoda

beachy10 said:


> Black onyx but no on the grey mop. Grey MOP only comes in a limited amount of things.


Thanks!


----------



## einseine

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep! I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it. But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.
> 
> What does this say about me??? FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.


 
So sorry about your sister. Hope she will get better. Your FedEX package won't run away!


----------



## einseine

^Gray MOP only comes in a limited amout of things.

I did not know that!!!  I will never miss a gray MOP sweet alhambra necklace in PG!


----------



## einseine

I have finally noticed...
Do you ladies purchase VCA pieces withouth telling your DH??? lol
Will you eventually tell your DH about it, or keep it a secret???

My DH has not realized yet that I am wearing 20-motif onyx, insted of 10 or 15.  It means, I can do that as well.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Do the precious stones in the motifs like onyx, carnelian, or chalcedony have to be taken off when showering?


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> You guys crack me up! I often have DH open my boxes, if I'm not home, to make sure the contents are as expected. We've been married for 42 years......there's not much about me that surprises him anymore.
> 
> Still not home. This type of chemo requires hospitalization for 4 or 5 days, so I don't know when I'll get back home. I'm happy to have internet, though.


 Im sorry hun! Prayers for your family!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> I have finally noticed...
> Do you ladies purchase VCA pieces withouth telling your DH??? lol
> Will you eventually tell your DH about it, or keep it a secret???
> 
> My DH has not realized yet that I am wearing 20-motif onyx, insted of 10 or 15. It means, I can do that as well.


 
No.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have purchased a few pieces before discussing them but ultimately I share the information.




einseine said:


> I have finally noticed...
> Do you ladies purchase VCA pieces withouth telling your DH??? lol
> Will you eventually tell your DH about it, or keep it a secret???
> 
> My DH has not realized yet that I am wearing 20-motif onyx, insted of 10 or 15.  It means, I can do that as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would highly recommend it.



*NYC Princess* said:


> Do the precious stones in the motifs like onyx, carnelian, or chalcedony have to be taken off when showering?


----------



## einseine

Jennifer Garner@Tronto International Film Festival on the 7th September


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> I have finally noticed...
> Do you ladies purchase VCA pieces withouth telling your DH??? lol
> Will you eventually tell your DH about it, or keep it a secret???
> 
> My DH has not realized yet that I am wearing 20-motif onyx, insted of 10 or 15.  It means, I can do that as well.


Okay . . . I don't mean to pry. But they may not be observant when it comes to what you're wearing, but what about the bill?  I mean these things aren't in the nickels and dimes?


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> Jennifer Garner@Tronto International Film Festival on the 7th September


I don't love the dress.  But the jewelry , that's another matter entirely.


----------



## G&Smommy

Cavalier Girl said:


> You guys crack me up! I often have DH open my boxes, if I'm not home, to make sure the contents are as expected. We've been married for 42 years......there's not much about me that surprises him anymore.
> 
> Still not home. This type of chemo requires hospitalization for 4 or 5 days, so I don't know when I'll get back home. I'm happy to have internet, though.


 

So sorry to hear about your sister!

The only problem for me would be if my DH saw the receipt!  He knows what I buy, but has no idea of the cost!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Jennifer Garner@Tronto International Film Festival on the 7th September


 
Gorgeous jewelry!  I always love watching the Rachel Zoe Project when she goes to VCA and Neil Lane and gets to pick trays of gorgeous jewels for her clients!


----------



## darkangel07760

Does vca sell just chains? I have a vca pendant i am interested in but it has no chain...


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> Does vca sell just chains? I have a vca pendant i am interested in but it has no chain...



yes they do


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> yes they do



Cool! I took a look online, i see there is one for a rose gold perlee. I bet that would work. If i get this then i am going to need a chain!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep!  I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it.  But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.
> 
> What does this say about me???  FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.



My thoughts and prayers for your sister and family.


----------



## surfergirljen

darkangel07760 said:


> Cool! I took a look online, i see there is one for a rose gold perlee. I bet that would work. If i get this then i am going to need a chain!



what are yoy getting??

I have my eye on the perlee pendant in RG with three rows of diamonds...


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> what are yoy getting??
> 
> I have my eye on the perlee pendant in RG with three rows of diamonds...


 
Oh nice! If I was more of a pendant wearer I'd be all over that.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> what are yoy getting??
> 
> I have my eye on the perlee pendant in RG with three rows of diamonds...



I saw a rose gold byzantine on ebay. Looks intriguing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

The perlee diamond clover pendants look beautiful on. I bought the WG version and then two plain RG perlee pendants to wear with it or on sep RG chain for a different look.


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The perlee diamond clover pendants look beautiful on. I bought the WG version and then two plain RG perlee pendants to wear with it or on sep RG chain for a different look.


Hi ,Have you ever worn your diamond clover Perlee ring as a pendant on a long chain ?
I was thinking I might try mine like that ,but haven't got a suitable chain yet.


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> No.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> I have purchased a few pieces before discussing them but ultimately I share the information.


 


POODLGRL said:


> Okay . . . I don't mean to pry. But they may not be observant when it comes to what you're wearing, but what about the bill? I mean these things aren't in the nickels and dimes?


 
Thanks! My dh will notice if I am wearing carnelian, but not the all letterwood one???! I am sure I will eventually let him know because I want a compliment from him! But the problem is when to reveal...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

OMG I can't believe it! My SA at NM said she was able to transfer in both the letterwood pendant (with diamond) and bracelet (with alternating pink gold) for me! I thought they were both sold out on the first day and I didn't have my hopes high when I asked here. I hope they're the right items! If they're, that means they're probably returns right? I want the bracelet for sure, and I'd love to have the pendant as well but If I get both pieces, it's almost like paying for a 10-motif... What do you girls suggest?


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The perlee diamond clover pendants look beautiful on. I bought the WG version and then two plain RG perlee pendants to wear with it or on sep RG chain for a different look.


I was trying to find this piece on-line recently but it was not on the VCA website...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Confession-when I bought the frivole multi station necklace I was feeling hesitant to reveal it. It was months before I wore it out.
Dh and I were at dinner one night and dh noticed the piece."Is that new?", he asked.
Define "new" was my reply.
We laughed about it and after he complimented the piece he told me to slow down on the jewelry.





einseine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My dh will notice if I am wearing carnelian, but not the all letterwood one???! I am sure I will eventually let him know because I want a compliment from him! But the problem is when to reveal...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't believe that everything sold out on the first day.
We both were in a similar position.
I purchased the ten motif.....
Between the pendant and the bracelet, I would get the pendant.
If you want the bracelet, you can get an all letter wood bracelet once the collection comes out in November.







OuiCestLaVie said:


> OMG I can't believe it! My SA at NM said she was able to transfer in both the letterwood pendant (with diamond) and bracelet (with alternating pink gold) for me! I thought they were both sold out on the first day and I didn't have my hopes high when I asked here. I hope they're the right items! If they're, that means they're probably returns right? I want the bracelet for sure, and I'd love to have the pendant as well but If I get both pieces, it's almost like paying for a 10-motif... What do you girls suggest?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't believe that everything sold out on the first day.
> We both were in a similar position.
> I purchased the ten motif.....
> Between the pendant and the bracelet, I would get the pendant.
> If you want the bracelet, you can get an all letter wood bracelet once the collection comes out in November.



Thanks for your input! I found myself really into the 5-clover bracelet these days because they can also be worn as a necklace. Ive tried it on both ways and really like the alternating letterwood/pink gold, but I don't think the all letterwood one would appeal that much to me. I haven't seen the pendant in person so I'm a little hesitant about it. I'm not sure if I should pass this one and wait for the limited mop pendant w/ diamond, but the diamond kinda blends in with the mop from pictures I've seen.


----------



## foryoda

einseine said:


> I happen to know that the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG - will soon be released.  It will be only available via Van Cleef Online Store Japan.  I don't know if it's worldwide or local introduction, but I think I will buy one!


Does anyone know when the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG in Japan will be released? 

I have a friend going to Japan in the next couple of weeks and am thinking of calling in a favour...


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg will they do the matching bracelet too?



foryoda said:


> Does anyone know when the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG in Japan will be released?
> 
> I have a friend going to Japan in the next couple of weeks and am thinking of calling in a favour...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I'll take two said:


> Hi ,Have you ever worn your diamond clover Perlee ring as a pendant on a long chain ?
> I was thinking I might try mine like that ,but haven't got a suitable chain yet.


  Not as of yet but when I bought the diamond clover perlee pendant, I thought to myself "I could have done this with the ring".


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> I was trying to find this piece on-line recently but it was not on the VCA website...


I could swear I saw it recently...let me check for you. I have pics of mine on my PC at home. Will post later.


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Not as of yet but when I bought the diamond clover perlee pendant, I thought to myself "I could have done this with the ring".


I haven't tried a pendant on yet but thought that maybe they were the size of my pinky finger so could be worn as a ring ?
I really love the ring and have been wearing it instead of my Engagement ( which is old cushion cuts ) and wedding ring as the more modern look of it goes better with my other pieces of VCA


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> I was trying to find this piece on-line recently but it was not on the VCA website...


http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3372/Perlée pendant with diamond motifs


----------



## j0s1e267

I'll take two said:


> I haven't tried a pendant on yet but thought that maybe they were the size of my pinky finger so could be worn as a ring ?
> I really love the ring and have been wearing it instead of my Engagement ( which is old cushion cuts ) and wedding ring as the more modern look of it goes better with my other pieces of VCA


 
The pendant is really lovely and super wearable!  After wearing it, all my other VCA pendants pales in comparison.  BNut it is too tiny to be worn on the pinky, the diameter is maybe 0.5cm.  I have the ring as well and love it lots too!  Diamond clovers just rock!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I'll take two said:


> I haven't tried a pendant on yet but thought that maybe they were the size of my pinky finger so could be worn as a ring ?
> I really love the ring and have been wearing it instead of my Engagement ( which is old cushion cuts ) and wedding ring as the more modern look of it goes better with my other pieces of VCA


If your finger is really small, maybe. I cannot fit my pendant on mine.


----------



## I'll take two

Thank you for your replies 
I have a feeling the ring may not look great on a chain unless it is long and a reasonable weight but am certainly going to try it.


----------



## sjunky13

O No. That pendant is gorgeous! I need to ban myself from this thread. Between the LE letterwood, the perlee. It is all go gorgeous.

How much is the pendant, I think 13k?


----------



## sjunky13

I'll take two said:


> I haven't tried a pendant on yet but thought that maybe they were the size of my pinky finger so could be worn as a ring ?
> I really love the ring and have been wearing it instead of my Engagement ( which is old cushion cuts ) and wedding ring as the more modern look of it goes better with my other pieces of VCA


 

I would soooo do this! I think I would love a few Perless stacked and this ring for my ring finger. LOVE this. ANy pics?


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3372/Perlée pendant with diamond motifs


 
Why thank you!!  It doesn't show the pricing.  Any idea?  This is such a cute piece that would be perfect to layer


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> Why thank you!!  It doesn't show the pricing.  Any idea?  This is such a cute piece that would be perfect to layer


I bought that and the chain and it was a little over 5,000 I think? The pendant was in the 4800-5000 range. I bought the matching earrings and they are substantial and were 14,000.  Makes me nervous that those have no prices. They did a week ago. I hope that doesn't mean a price increase?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Here is a pic of some small perlee bands with the letterwood. Pardon my hands. They do not photograph well.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Oops, turned around.


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Oops, turned around.


Gorgeous !! Love the Perlee stacked 
It is amazing how different the LE looks with different angles/ light


----------



## I'll take two

Not a great pic but the only one I have so far !!
Sorry about the size I do not know how to resize them .


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I'll take two said:


> Not a great pic but the only one I have so far !!
> Sorry about the size I do not know how to resize them .
> 
> View attachment 1881326



  We are twins! I LOVE that ring!! I wear it as my wedding band sometimes too.


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> We are twins! I LOVE that ring!! I wear it as my wedding band sometimes too.


Great minds think alike LOL 
I hope there is not an imminent price rise as I would really love  
a rose gold perlee bangle to layer with my white gold one . They are so pretty and comfortable to wear .


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> We are twins! I LOVE that ring!! I wear it as my wedding band sometimes too.



me tooooooooooooo (i love it...dont own it)


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I'll take two said:


> Great minds think alike LOL
> I hope there is not an imminent price rise as I would really love
> a rose gold perlee bangle to layer with my white gold one . They are so pretty and comfortable to wear .


I bought the RG by mistake. I ordered it in WG but she sent RG. I ended up loving it. I really would love the WG perlee diamond clover bangle but the price has gone up SO much since 2009. They do look amazing layered. My SA in the boutique has several and I love the look.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> me tooooooooooooo (i love it...dont own it)


 I am still shocked that I liked the letterwood so much. I think I am done for a while....:ban:


----------



## I'll take two

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I am still shocked that I liked the letterwood so much. I think I am done for a while....:ban:


I think there are quite a few of us here that probably SHOULD be on a BAN


----------



## einseine

foryoda said:


> Does anyone know when the limited edition of the sweet alhambra necklace - gray(or black) MOP in PG in Japan will be released?
> 
> I have a friend going to Japan in the next couple of weeks and am thinking of calling in a favour...


 
It will be only available on VCA JAPAN ONLINE STORE. It must be gray MOP! No bracelet.


----------



## einseine

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Oops, turned around.


 
Elegant & sophisticated!!! Love the coloration! I more and more love PG pieces. YG looks too strong on me...


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Confession-when I bought the frivole multi station necklace I was feeling hesitant to reveal it. It was months before I wore it out.
> Dh and I were at dinner one night and dh noticed the piece."Is that new?", he asked.
> Define "new" was my reply.
> We laughed about it and after he complimented the piece he told me to slow down on the jewelry.


 
I may not be able to purchase something that is more than $10,000 without telling my dh... The frivole multi-station necklace!!! I have never seen on any one IRL. It must look great on you with your beautiful hair! My official gift seasons are in summer and winter. So, I must develop a plan!


----------



## j0s1e267

ALLinTHEbag said:


> We are twins! I LOVE that ring!! I wear it as my wedding band sometimes too.


 
We are triplets!


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> We are triplets!


 
Gorgeours!!!
Could you share the pic the ring & PG Perlee signature???
PLEASE!!!


----------



## einseine

My contribution!  10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG.  Love this combo!  Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!


----------



## Bethc

Betteridge has a long magic necklace and a 10 motif carnelian. The carnelian is listed for $6500.


----------



## park56

einseine said:


> My contribution!  10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG.  Love this combo!  Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!



One of my favorite combinations too! It's perfect with your coloring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!
(so are you!)
Seeing this makes me glad that I have collected most of my vintage Alhambra in multiples of ten motifs.
These two are so pretty together!




einseine said:


> My contribution!  10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG.  Love this combo!  Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!


----------



## G&Smommy

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Oops, turned around.


 
Beautiful!  I really love the alternating motifs on the letterwood.  It is such a lovely combination with the PG!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Not a great pic but the only one I have so far !!
> Sorry about the size I do not know how to resize them .
> 
> View attachment 1881326


 
Gorgeous!  I love the Perlee pave clover ring.  It is yet another piece on my seemingly never-ending VCA wish list!


----------



## G&Smommy

j0s1e267 said:


> We are triplets!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> My contribution! 10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG. Love this combo! Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!


 

They look great together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel the same way.
This is why I decided to buy the ten motif. The alternating motifs make it so special.
I agree with you about the mop plus diamond.





OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thanks for your input! I found myself really into the 5-clover bracelet these days because they can also be worn as a necklace. Ive tried it on both ways and really like the alternating letterwood/pink gold, but I don't think the all letterwood one would appeal that much to me. I haven't seen the pendant in person so I'm a little hesitant about it. I'm not sure if I should pass this one and wait for the limited mop pendant w/ diamond, but the diamond kinda blends in with the mop from pictures I've seen.


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:
			
		

> My contribution!  10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG.  Love this combo!  Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!



Very pretty! That's what make me decide that I need to get the onyx. When my sa put this combo on me , I know I am sold. Love them! U wear them beautifully!


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3372/Perlée pendant with diamond motifs


Thank you ALLinTHEbag!!


----------



## CATEYES

j0s1e267 said:


> We are triplets!


Such a lovely piece we don't see much of!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> My contribution!  10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG.  Love this combo!  Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!


Everytime I see your photos, I begin to want the PG but then I want an onyx too!  They work so very well together.  Your collection is well thought out so that all your pieces can be interchangable.  That's how my mind works too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is how my SA sold me the carnelian and the TE.



CATEYES said:


> Everytime I see your photos, I begin to want the PG but then I want an onyx too!  They work so very well together.  Your collection is well thought out so that all your pieces can be interchangable.  That's how my mind works too


----------



## einseine

park56 said:


> One of my favorite combinations too! It's perfect with your coloring.


 
Thank you!!! At present it's the only one combo I can make... Love it!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!
> (so are you!)
> Seeing this makes me glad that I have collected most of my vintage Alhambra in multiples of ten motifs.
> These two are so pretty together!


 
Thanks tgg! I prefer wearing 2 PG 10-motif seperately together to doubling the attached 2 10 motif!!!



G&Smommy said:


> They look great together!


 
Thank you!!! I wonder when I will be able to get a diamond alhambra piece...



purseaddictnew said:


> Very pretty! That's what make me decide that I need to get the onyx. When my sa put this combo on me , I know I am sold. Love them! U wear them beautifully!


 
Thanks! Yeah! When I purchased the PG, I did not expect PG X onyx would work this much!!! I'm happy!



CATEYES said:


> Everytime I see your photos, I begin to want the PG but then I want an onyx too! They work so very well together. Your collection is well thought out so that all your pieces can be interchangable. That's how my mind works too


 
Thanks! YES YES YES!! Get the PG!!! I don't think I would collect many alhambra pieces, so interchangeability is important!


----------



## I'll take two

j0s1e267 said:


> We are triplets!


YAH triplets !!! 
Very versatile ring .
I finally tried mine on a long chain today and was actually very happy with the look .
Didn't like it as much short but maybe that was because of what I was wearing .


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the Perlee pave clover ring.  It is yet another piece on my seemingly never-ending VCA wish list!


Thanks , I thought my never ended list had almost come to an end until I tried the Perlee items on .
They work so well with the vintage and magic pieces .
I go to bed at night dreaming of the Rose gold clover bangle that I tried on with my white gold one


----------



## chaneljewel

I have a questions about the LE pieces.  Since they are limited-edition, is there a number on the piece that states that?  I thought I read somewhere that there's a number on one of the gold clovers but I can't seem to find it on my friend's LE bracelet.  Maybe we're just not looking the correct place.  Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

chaneljewel said:


> I have a questions about the LE pieces.  Since they are limited-edition, is there a number on the piece that states that?  I thought I read somewhere that there's a number on one of the gold clovers but I can't seem to find it on my friend's LE bracelet.  Maybe we're just not looking the correct place.  Thanks!



They are numbered.  It's on a clover by the clasp-- engraved on the gold.  It just says what number in the series it is.  So on mine it say "81". Not "81 of XXX".


----------



## foryoda

I have been stalking VCA shop recently as I would really like to buy the sweet alhambra WG clover earstuds but they are out of stock in HK.

When I went to another VCA boutique today (not my usual one), the SA told me that as of today they stopped taking all orders (!!) and that the only way that I could get a pair was to put my name down and hope one shows up!  

I insisted that I had just spoken to a SA at the other boutique yesterday and she gave me her card and said that I could order any time.  The SA said that the policy just changed today and that this was now not possible.  

I was getting a bit distressed and said that I would call the other SA on the phone.  This basically spurred the SA in front of me into action.  She went to speak with a manager and within 10 sec came back and said they can do the order this one time because this was a special case.  

Do you think they are stopping the special orders now because they are planning a price increase?  I asked the SA this point blank and she said that she didn't know of any upcoming price increase at the moment.  

At least I have the earstuds on order now!


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> My contribution! 10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG. Love this combo! Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!


 
I have said this before and I must say it again, I never expected RG and YG Onyx to pair so well together!  Beautiful!


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> Gorgeours!!!
> Could you share the pic the ring & PG Perlee signature???
> PLEASE!!!


 
Here you go sweetie!  I do not usually wear my Perlee with my Anita Ko and Love bracelet but my Perlee is a RHR so I paired them together just for this photo.

Also sharing a photo of my WG MOP and Turquoise stack


----------



## CATEYES

j0s1e267 said:


> Here you go sweetie!  I do not usually wear my Perlee with my Anita Ko and Love bracelet but my Perlee is a RHR so I paired them together just for this photo.
> 
> Also sharing a photo of my WG MOP and Turquoise stack


----------



## darkangel07760

Weee!  So I am totally eyeballing the rose gold carnelian sweet clover necklace.  I was going to wait, but I do technically have the money.  Does anyone know if they are going to do a price increase anytime soon?


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> They are numbered.  It's on a clover by the clasp-- engraved on the gold.  It just says what number in the series it is.  So on mine it say "81". Not "81 of XXX".



I still don't see it.  The LE bracelet came from NM so I know it's genuine.  Do you need a magnifying glass?...lol!


Ok, found it finally!   Thought you meant the gold clover not the actual wood one


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> I have said this before and I must say it again, I never expected RG and YG Onyx to pair so well together! Beautiful!


 


j0s1e267 said:


> Here you go sweetie! I do not usually wear my Perlee with my Anita Ko and Love bracelet but my Perlee is a RHR so I paired them together just for this photo.
> 
> Also sharing a photo of my WG MOP and Turquoise stack


 
Thanks jls1e267!
WOW!!! Gorgeous!!! You have many beautiful bracelets! Are you wearing Perlee Signature Medium? And your Love is, say 17??

I wear size 17 Love on my left wrist, and used to wear size 18, on the right. (I sold the YG Love a week ago!!) I know the Medium(17.5cm) is just right for me, but I want to try on the Large(19cm). Wearing it very loosely might be elegant...

VCA does not have any large size in PG worldwide!!! I have to wait until November!!! I am wondering if I should get the medium right away, or wait for the large and compare both.



What do you think?


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> Thanks jls1e267!
> WOW!!! Gorgeous!!! You have many beautiful bracelets! Are you wearing Perlee Signature Medium? And your Love is, say 17??
> 
> I wear size 17 Love on my left wrist, and used to wear size 18, on the right. (I sold the YG Love a week ago!!) I know the Medium(17.5cm) is just right for me, but I want to try on the Large(19cm). Wearing it very loosely might be elegant...
> 
> VCA does not have any large size in PG worldwide!!! I have to wait until November!!! I am wondering if I should get the medium right away, or wait for the large and compare both.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


 
Thank you!  Yes you are right, my Perlee should be a Medium (17.5cm).  My Love is a size 17.  OMG, you sold your YG Love??  It looks GORGEOUS on you!!!!  Do you have another Love?

I think you should wait to try on both, this way, you won't second guess your decision, just my 2 cents


----------



## XCCX

j0s1e267 said:


> Here you go sweetie! I do not usually wear my Perlee with my Anita Ko and Love bracelet but my Perlee is a RHR so I paired them together just for this photo.
> 
> Also sharing a photo of my WG MOP and Turquoise stack


 
WOW! May I ask you what is the current price of the Perlee signatire bangle?


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> Thank you!  Yes you are right, my Perlee should be a Medium (17.5cm). My Love is a size 17. OMG, you sold your YG Love?? It looks GORGEOUS on you!!!! Do you have another Love?
> 
> I think you should wait to try on both, this way, you won't second guess your decision, just my 2 cents


 
Thanks j0s1e267!!!Yes... I will wait....until November...sigh...

I have 4-diamond WG Love, which is a X'mas present from my dh in 2010 (my avator). I love my WG Love very much!! I purcahsed the YG plain one last November. I was torn between PG Perlee and YG Love, and chose the YG Love!! I should have purchased PG Perlee....

I sold the YG one because I don't like PG X YG combo very much. As you may know, I am now collecting PG pieces!!! Besides, I lost my Tiffany charm bracelet in YG. I don't have YG bracelets any more!!! I will collect Perlee bracelets. They are available both in WG and PG.


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> WOW! May I ask you what is the current price of the Perlee signatire bangle?


 
WG:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3046/Perlée signature bracelet, medium model
PG:
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3044/Perlée signature bracelet, medium model


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> WG:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3046/Perlée signature bracelet, medium model
> PG:
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3044/Perlée signature bracelet, medium model


 
Thanks alot for the links! 

BTW I love your avatar! Those are Love and DBTY bracelets right? Stunning! I always enjoy your photos they are always so crystal clear and vibrant and show the colors well.. I used to come back to look at photos of your YG Love.. Gorgeous! Thanks for posting such eye candies!

I'll wear some WG pieces tonight (I'm a YG person 90% of the time) thanks to your avatar!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know the price of the diamond white hold five motif bracelet ?


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:
			
		

> Thanks j0s1e267!!!Yes... I will wait....until November...sigh...
> 
> I have 4-diamond WG Love, which is a X'mas present from my dh in 2010 (my avator). I love my WG Love very much!! I purcahsed the YG plain one last November. I was torn between PG Perlee and YG Love, and chose the YG Love!! I should have purchased PG Perlee....
> 
> I sold the YG one because I don't like PG X YG combo very much. As you may know, I am now collecting PG pieces!!! Besides, I lost my Tiffany charm bracelet in YG. I don't have YG bracelets any more!!! I will collect Perlee bracelets. They are available both in WG and PG.



Ahhhhh, how could I have missed your pic!  Pretty pretty pretty!!!!  I do have to tell you that VCA's RG has more yellow undertones, my Perlee bracelet looks quite yellow after 2.5 years and I do not wear it daily.


----------



## kimber418

I love all the new photos up of the Perlee.  I have been secretly obsessed with Perlee since it came out and have always wanted to purchase a piece someday.  These photos encourage a move in that direction.   I love the RG of VCA also.   

THanks ladies for posting all your beautiful pieces!   It is so fun to look at....


----------



## I'll take two

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know the price of the diamond white hold five motif bracelet ?


Hi the current Uk price is £17,800 .
I have been told there is to be a price rise in November.
Hope it is not a BIG one !!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Woah!!! And the non diamond versions are £2500 approx??
I didn't expect it to be that much
With the rest of my wishlist I doubt I'll ever get found to saving for that
Guess I better cross it off lol



I'll take two said:


> Hi the current Uk price is £17,800 .
> I have been told there is to be a price rise in November.
> Hope it is not a BIG one !!


----------



## mizbutterfly

Hi guys, I'm very new to this brand though I've heard this name for a long time but I'm hoping someone will be kind enough to educate me here, why do people buy VCA? Is it because of something they do or did? What about their wedding band?


----------



## Junkenpo

mizbutterfly said:


> Hi guys, I'm very new to this brand though I've heard this name for a long time but I'm hoping someone will be kind enough to educate me here, why do people buy VCA? Is it because of something they do or did? What about their wedding band?




I suppose it's just like any other designer brand... history, quality, along with matching your personal taste in jewelry.


----------



## Junkenpo

I was thinking about getting the matching earclips and just realized that the vintage earclips in onyx are more expensive than the 5 motif bracelet.  

So frustrating. I'm wondering if I should just try to get a 10 motif necklace before the next hike, and leave it up to chance to see when I can get another 10 and earclips on the secondary market.


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> Ahhhhh, how could I have missed your pic! Pretty pretty pretty!!!! I do have to tell you that VCA's RG has more yellow undertones, my Perlee bracelet looks quite yellow after 2.5 years and I do not wear it daily.


 
haha 
Really? That's different from what I understand. My understanding is VCA's RG is not yellowish, more pinkish compared to other brands' PG. They say that PG Love will turn into almost yeallow down the road... 

I have seen many PG Perlee pieces IRL. They were not yellowish... But, it's OK! I want to purchase Perlee bracelets because they I can take them off.


----------



## MsJones

Junkenpo said:


> I was thinking about getting the matching earclips and just realized that the vintage earclips in onyx are more expensive than the 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> So frustrating. I'm wondering if I should just try to get a 10 motif necklace before the next hike, and leave it up to chance to see when I can get another 10 and earclips on the secondary market.



I think you may have been looking at the jumbo extra large size, if I'm not mistaken.  I don't believe the regular size ear clips are more than a 5 motif.  I am sure someone else here that is more knowledgeable can help.  I saw your post and just thought I would write a quick response.


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> Thanks alot for the links!
> 
> BTW I love your avatar! Those are Love and DBTY bracelets right? Stunning! I always enjoy your photos they are always so crystal clear and vibrant and show the colors well.. I used to come back to look at photos of your YG Love.. Gorgeous! Thanks for posting such eye candies!
> 
> I'll wear some WG pieces tonight (I'm a YG person 90% of the time) thanks to your avatar!


 
Thanks xactreality! Not Tiffany's DBTY bracelet. I have my smaller diamond studs remodelled into the DBTY type bracelet! I don't miss the YG Love. Actually, no emotional attachment. I guess I just craved for the SECOND love bracelet. That's it. But, the WG one is a gift from my dh. I will never sell it!

You should post your look of unusual WG look somewhere!!! Stacking & layering look or What are you wearing today threads!! PLS.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I should check the price list but for some reason I remember feeling surprised that my earclips were so expensive. 
I really did not expect it...just two clovers, right??


Junkenpo said:


> I was thinking about getting the matching earclips and just realized that the vintage earclips in onyx are more expensive than the 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> So frustrating. I'm wondering if I should just try to get a 10 motif necklace before the next hike, and leave it up to chance to see when I can get another 10 and earclips on the secondary market.


----------



## Junkenpo

I should have mentioned the prices on that first post, I was looking at the vca website... but yeah, surprisingly the vintage earclips are more than the 5 motif bracelet. 

5 motif onyx bracelet: $3700
sweet ear studs: $2250
vintage earclips: $4150
large earclips: $5200

How did that happen? lol  crazy VCA pricing.


----------



## Junkenpo

j0s1e267 said:


> Here you go sweetie!  I do not usually wear my Perlee with my Anita Ko and Love bracelet but my Perlee is a RHR so I paired them together just for this photo.
> 
> Also sharing a photo of my WG MOP and Turquoise stack



I love that perlee with the pyramids!


----------



## Cullinan

I've bought 2 pieces -a platinum and diamond band ring which broke and they refused to mend, and a pair of white gold knot cuff links which I sold because they kept coming undone!

They do lovely jewellery but I don't think I'd risk another piece..


----------



## CATEYES

Okay ladies, I am in need of your help.  I have been working with a very lovely SA who has tried high and low (including 3 people at corporate) to find out if/when malachite will be available. She said they are all saying they have no info that it is going to be available.  She asked me to find out where this info is coming from-even the magazine, or state/SA where other customers are being told this would help her.  Anyone have any info on these LE items?


----------



## MsJones

Junkenpo said:


> I should have mentioned the prices on that first post, I was looking at the vca website... but yeah, surprisingly the vintage earclips are more than the 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> 5 motif onyx bracelet: $3700
> sweet ear studs: $2250
> vintage earclips: $4150
> large earclips: $5200
> 
> How did that happen? lol  crazy VCA pricing.



WOW!  So sorry for the misinformation!  That is crazy!  We need to start buying up all the bracelets we can at this bargain!


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> I should have mentioned the prices on that first post, I was looking at the vca website... but yeah, surprisingly the vintage earclips are more than the 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> 5 motif onyx bracelet: $3700
> sweet ear studs: $2250
> vintage earclips: $4150
> large earclips: $5200
> 
> How did that happen? lol crazy VCA pricing.


 
I don't think its not only VCA. Tiffany's victoria earrings are very expensive, compared to the same line bracelets. Perhaps, the earclips structually require more hand effort... You just need to join the motifs for a bracelet.


----------



## einseine

Love Perlee bracelet stacking & diamond clover rings!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I am in need of your help.  I have been working with a very lovely SA who has tried high and low (including 3 people at corporate) to find out if/when malachite will be available. She said they are all saying they have no info that it is going to be available.  She asked me to find out where this info is coming from-even the magazine, or state/SA where other customers are being told this would help her.  Anyone have any info on these LE items?



My SA said the spring, I didn't think it was a secret.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> My SA said the spring, I didn't think it was a secret.


Thanks Bethc. She said she called NY and talked with them.  I see you are in NY too so....hmmmm...I don't know what other info I can give her since she is trying so hard but not getting info on it She knows I am serious and want to buy the 5 & 10 motif, and possibly the earclips.  I do not want to miss out on this classic again :cry:


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> My SA said the spring, I didn't think it was a secret.



My NM SA checked with the NM corporate buying office and they told her spring also.





CATEYES said:


> Thanks Bethc. She said she called NY and talked with them.  I see you are in NY too so....hmmmm...I don't know what other info I can give her since she is trying so hard but not getting info on it She knows I am serious and want to buy the 5 & 10 motif, and possibly the earclips.  I do not want to miss out on this classic again :cry:



The only info my SA got was the timing.  She couldn't find out anything about what the collection would look like.  I also asked her to check about lapis and the people she talked to didn't know anything about a lapis release.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> My NM SA checked with the NM corporate buying office and they told her spring also.
> 
> The only info my SA got was the timing.  She couldn't find out anything about what the collection would look like.  I also asked her to check about lapis and the people she talked to didn't know anything about a lapis release.



Mine didn't know about the lapis either, I heard about that here.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love those perlee pg hoops.



einseine said:


> Love Perlee bracelet stacking & diamond clover rings!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> My NM SA checked with the NM corporate buying office and they told her spring also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only info my SA got was the timing.  She couldn't find out anything about what the collection would look like.  I also asked her to check about lapis and the people she talked to didn't know anything about a lapis release.


Thank sbelle.  Is your SA in NY too?


----------



## einseine

PG Perlee hoops will definetely look great on you!!! :okay: PG hoops X PG Letterwood alternating will be 



texasgirliegirl said:


> I love those perlee pg hoops.


----------



## kimber418

I wanted to share with all my fellow VCA lovers my two new additions to my VCA collection.   I have had the pave on special order for a few months so I was so pleased when they came in.  Then out of the blue my SA from Neiman's called to see if I was interested the Vintage Alhambra turquoise earclips.  I already own the single vintage alhambra in Turquoise and the 20 motif but I have always wanted the earclips because I love turquoise and I do not own any of vintage alhambra earclips.  Both the Pave Frivole and the turquoise earclips were delivered yesterday!   I also own the wg sweet butterfly in turquoise......


----------



## kimber418

I will post photos later because it is saying my file is too large.  Sorry!


----------



## mizbutterfly

Junkenpo said:


> I suppose it's just like any other designer brand... history, quality, along with matching your personal taste in jewelry.



Thanks for your reply. I'm going to own my first piece of VCA soon, if all goes well. Plan to purchase my wedding band from this brand


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> haha
> Really? That's different from what I understand. My understanding is VCA's RG is not yellowish, more pinkish compared to other brands' PG. They say that PG Love will turn into almost yeallow down the road...
> 
> I have seen many PG Perlee pieces IRL. They were not yellowish... But, it's OK! I want to purchase Perlee bracelets because they I can take them off.


 
My Perlee bracelet is 2.5 years old.  Here's a comparison pic with my Perlee pendant.  The difference is quite obvious.  Perhaps the newer RG won't have that problem.  I did not have my Cartier RG Love for that long so I don't know if it would turn yellow like my Perlee.  I am hoping that my Perlee pendant retains it's pinkishness for a long time


----------



## j0s1e267

Junkenpo said:


> I love that perlee with the pyramids!


 
Thanks!  I should move my Perlee and Spike bracelet to my left wrist!   Perlee + Love just somehow doesn't work too great together.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Love Perlee bracelet stacking & diamond clover rings!


I want a perlee clover ring sooo bad.......


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> Thanks xactreality! Not Tiffany's DBTY bracelet. I have my smaller diamond studs remodelled into the DBTY type bracelet! I don't miss the YG Love. Actually, no emotional attachment. I guess I just craved for the SECOND love bracelet. That's it. But, the WG one is a gift from my dh. I will never sell it!
> 
> You should post your look of unusual WG look somewhere!!! Stacking & layering look or What are you wearing today threads!! PLS.


 
I'm glad you're loving your "second" love! I'm sure it does mean alot to you since its a gift from your DH!

My WG collection is very small since as I mentioned I much prefer YG on me..

Here is a link to what I usually wear: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/jewelry-box-in-action-170693-69.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Betteridge has an estate cosmos ring on their website.
Probably platinum...old style. Beautiful.


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> My Perlee bracelet is 2.5 years old. Here's a comparison pic with my Perlee pendant. The difference is quite obvious. Perhaps the newer RG won't have that problem. I did not have my Cartier RG Love for that long so I don't know if it would turn yellow like my Perlee. I am hoping that my Perlee pendant retains it's pinkishness for a long time


 
Thanks for the comparison pic!! Hmmmm. Between the same Perlee pieces, there is a big differene in PG tones. Yes, all the VCA PG pieces should reatin its pinkishness because VCA has these pics on the website, saying "_P_ink gold is also known as red gold in the world of jewelry. Its sparkling pink hue with purple highlights graces jewels with a luminous shimmer."


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Have you considered taking the bracelet back to show your SA how it has turned yellow?


----------



## j0s1e267

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Have you considered taking the bracelet back to show your SA how it has turned yellow?



Yes, now that I realize how yellow my bracelet is, I plan to talk to my store.  Argh, I just seems to have problems with RG bracelets!


----------



## kat99

Question for you ladies - do any of you have 30 motifs of the same necklace, for layering purposes (one 10, and one 20 around the neck)? I've been thinking about it but don't know if it's overkill and if I should just concentrate on another color...thank you!


----------



## Junkenpo

^^I would love to see a photo of that!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

A while back Greycat posted a photo of her yg 20 motif with her 10 motif yg pave. At first glance you can't tell that the 10 motif is pave....
It is beautiful!!!  If you look in the older photos, you will see it. This should give you a good idea what it would look like to layer a TE we Ty with a ten.
Btw-Kat...sorry to have not responded to your earlier email. I have been crazy busy!!





kat99 said:


> Question for you ladies - do any of you have 30 motifs of the same necklace, for layering purposes (one 10, and one 20 around the neck)? I've been thinking about it but don't know if it's overkill and if I should just concentrate on another color...thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If you go to the jewelry reference section, look at the last post by Sbelle. She kindly shared a photo of the LE letter wood 20 motif layered with a ten motif.
It is amazing.
I would imagine that any stone would be gorgeous layered this way.





kat99 said:


> Question for you ladies - do any of you have 30 motifs of the same necklace, for layering purposes (one 10, and one 20 around the neck)? I've been thinking about it but don't know if it's overkill and if I should just concentrate on another color...thank you!


----------



## Bethc

kat99 said:
			
		

> Question for you ladies - do any of you have 30 motifs of the same necklace, for layering purposes (one 10, and one 20 around the neck)? I've been thinking about it but don't know if it's overkill and if I should just concentrate on another color...thank you!



I don't, but one of the moms at my son's school was wearing a 10 and 20 yg/mop layered at parent's night, DH said i was drooling.


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> Yes, now that I realize how yellow my bracelet is, I plan to talk to my store. Argh, I just seems to have problems with RG bracelets!


 
Yeah! They should know what's happend to your PG signature. They should have new one. You can compare the pinkishness between the two.

I have found this post. NY Princess's reveal of her new PG LOVE!!! She chose PG LOVE instead of PG vintage alhambra 5-motif because VCA's PG was not pink enough, a little yellow for her taste!!! 

Her opinion is just the opposite to mine. Because my PG vintage alhambra pieces are so PINK!!! If PG is tricky and the colour differs from place to place based on the composition as she said, it is a BIG problem. I don't think the composition differs from a piece to piece, but it seems the fixation of pinkishness differs, which is still a big problem...


----------



## kat99

texasgirliegirl said:


> A while back Greycat posted a photo of her yg 20 motif with her 10 motif yg pave. At first glance you can't tell that the 10 motif is pave....
> It is beautiful!!!  If you look in the older photos, you will see it. This should give you a good idea what it would look like to layer a TE we Ty with a ten.
> Btw-Kat...sorry to have not responded to your earlier email. I have been crazy busy!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> If you go to the jewelry reference section, look at the last post by Sbelle. She kindly shared a photo of the LE letter wood 20 motif layered with a ten motif.
> It is amazing.
> I would imagine that any stone would be gorgeous layered this way.



I will check them out , thank you! NP take your time, I know things are super busy! 



Bethc said:


> I don't, but one of the moms at my son's school was wearing a 10 and 20 yg/mop layered at parent's night, DH said i was drooling.



Oh that sounds good...I wonder if a 30 onyx will be too heavy. I'll update the thread if I go check it out!


----------



## POODLGRL

kat99 said:


> Question for you ladies - do any of you have 30 motifs of the same necklace, for layering purposes (one 10, and one 20 around the neck)? I've been thinking about it but don't know if it's overkill and if I should just concentrate on another color...thank you!


I wore two 20 motif into my store and the manager began to play around-he roped the two together so I had 40-motif-it was very, very cool . . .  Bottom line, I don't think it's overkill at all-not if you would wear it.


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> Question for you ladies - do any of you have 30 motifs of the same necklace, for layering purposes (one 10, and one 20 around the neck)? I've been thinking about it but don't know if it's overkill and if I should just concentrate on another color...thank you!



I wear a 20 with a 10 fairly often, but I hook them together and then double them.  I've got 30's for onyx and yellow gold.

This is a picture with the 20 and 10 onyx


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you go to the jewelry reference section, look at the last post by Sbelle. She kindly shared a photo of the LE letter wood 20 motif layered with a ten motif.
> It is amazing.
> I would imagine that any stone would be gorgeous layered this way.



Made me want a 10 motif too!  Alas, the money tree is bare.


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> Oh that sounds good...*I wonder if a 30 onyx will be too heavy*. I'll update the thread if I go check it out!



Not in the least.  I love wearing the 30!


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> My contribution!  10 motif onyx x 10 motif PG.  Love this combo!  Of course I want a letterwood piece badly!



Beautiful!! They look good together! I hope you get the letterwood also! It would look gret with your PG...


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> I wear a 20 with a 10 fairly often, but I hook them together and then double them.  I've got 30's for onyx and yellow gold.
> 
> This is a picture with the 20 and 10 onyx



Thank you! It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## *NYC Princess*

einseine said:


> Yeah! They should know what's happend to your PG signature. They should have new one. You can compare the pinkishness between the two.
> 
> I have found this post. NY Princess's reveal of her new PG LOVE!!! She chose PG LOVE instead of PG vintage alhambra 5-motif because VCA's PG was not pink enough, a little yellow for her taste!!!
> 
> Her opinion is just the opposite to mine. Because my PG vintage alhambra pieces are so PINK!!! If PG is tricky and the colour differs from place to place based on the composition as she said, it is a BIG problem. I don't think the composition differs from a piece to piece, but it seems the fixation of pinkishness differs, which is still a big problem...



I feel like it will be hard to have multiple RG pieces that will match well. It is my (and hubby's) personal impression that the VCA RG was more yellow toned than Cartier's. Actually the VCA SA told me that she preferred VCA's RG to others because other RG can be too "pink." However j0s1e267's RG losing its pink color is really concerning. As an alloy which should be consistent throughout, I don't see how that would happen unless it were only coated.


----------



## POODLGRL

kat99 said:


> I will check them out , thank you! NP take your time, I know things are super busy!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds good...I wonder if a 30 onyx will be too heavy. I'll update the thread if I go check it out!


It won't be too heavy . . . I think you'll find it's very comfortable.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I still think you should get the carnelian....a twenty.
With your coloring....and layered with your pg or the onyx.....
Stunning.




einseine said:


> Yeah! They should know what's happend to your PG signature. They should have new one. You can compare the pinkishness between the two.
> 
> I have found this post. NY Princess's reveal of her new PG LOVE!!! She chose PG LOVE instead of PG vintage alhambra 5-motif because VCA's PG was not pink enough, a little yellow for her taste!!!
> 
> Her opinion is just the opposite to mine. Because my PG vintage alhambra pieces are so PINK!!! If PG is tricky and the colour differs from place to place based on the composition as she said, it is a BIG problem. I don't think the composition differs from a piece to piece, but it seems the fixation of pinkishness differs, which is still a big problem...


----------



## Junkenpo

sbelle said:
			
		

> I wear a 20 with a 10 fairly often, but I hook them together and then double them.  I've got 30's for onyx and yellow gold.
> 
> This is a picture with the 20 and 10 onyx



You look fabulous! It's a lovely photo & is tempting me to squeeze the dregs of my funds for a ten now rather than later.  10 is doable now, 20 is not.  Boo.


----------



## westiepup

Hi everyone,

Delurking to ask the opinions of the wonderful ladies here.  

I am thinking of purchasing the LE letterwood necklace.
My dilemma is whether to get two 10-motifs or one 20-motif.

I have the two MOP WG 10-motifs which I almost always wear as a 20.  When I made the purchase, they were out of the 20 and said I could have the two 10s attached together later.  However, I liked the option of having two necklaces instead of one and the clasps don't bother me, so I didn't bother to get it done.

I am buying sight unseen from another country, so I won't be able to inspect the letterwood necklace before purchase.  
Is there a lot of variation in the patterning of the letterwood?  
If so, I suppose the wood pieces would match better on a 20-motif than two separate 10-motifs?  

Please advise, thank you!


----------



## einseine

*NYC Princess* said:


> I feel like it will be hard to have multiple RG pieces that will match well. It is my (and hubby's) personal impression that the VCA RG was more yellow toned than Cartier's. Actually the VCA SA told me that she preferred VCA's RG to others because other RG can be too "pink." However j0s1e267's RG losing its pink color is really concerning. As an alloy which should be consistent throughout, I don't see how that would happen unless it were only coated.


 
Thank you NYC Princess!!! I went to Cartier and VCA today. My intention is to have a bracelet that matches my vintage alhambra pieces, but it may be not easy as you point out. I'ts OK! I want to collect Perlee bracelets, so I'll get one anyway. (BTW, Cartier's nail bracelet was nice!  It looked great on me! Very comfortable.)


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I still think you should get the carnelian....a twenty.
> With your coloring....and layered with your pg or the onyx.....
> Stunning.


 
Hi tgg!!! My dh loves them! He's promised he will get me 2 10-motif in carnelian as a birthday present next year!!! Othre pieces would be my secret projcet... (Not Perlee signature. He knows that!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would get two tens.
This way you can have both the long or short options.



westiepup said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Delurking to ask the opinions of the wonderful ladies here.
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing the LE letterwood necklace.
> My dilemma is whether to get two 10-motifs or one 20-motif.
> 
> I have the two MOP WG 10-motifs which I almost always wear as a 20.  When I made the purchase, they were out of the 20 and said I could have the two 10s attached together later.  However, I liked the option of having two necklaces instead of one and the clasps don't bother me, so I didn't bother to get it done.
> 
> I am buying sight unseen from another country, so I won't be able to inspect the letterwood necklace before purchase.
> Is there a lot of variation in the patterning of the letterwood?
> If so, I suppose the wood pieces would match better on a 20-motif than two separate 10-motifs?
> 
> Please advise, thank you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

j0s1e267 said:


> we are triplets!


:d


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

einseine said:


> Elegant & sophisticated!!! Love the coloration! I more and more love PG pieces. YG looks too strong on me...


I really am surprised at how much I love the RG. I never would have expected it.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know the UK gbp price of this style necklace and bracelet?
5 motif bracelet and both lengths of the necklace 
i absolutely love it
im thinking of buying the sweet first whilst saving for either the 5 motif bracelet or the necklace




einseine said:


> Thank you NYC Princess!!! I went to Cartier and VCA today. My intention is to have a bracelet that matches my vintage alhambra pieces, but it may be not easy as you point out. I'ts OK! I want to collect Perlee bracelets, so I'll get one anyway. (BTW, Cartier's nail bracelet was nice! It looked great on me! Very comfortable.)


----------



## xblackxstarx

doe VCA pink gold fade to yellow gold like cartiers pink gold?


----------



## xblackxstarx

why why whyyyyyyyy do VCA not offer the sweet clover bracelet in WG? it makes no sense.... i would give anything for them to do this! 
such a shame they wont custom pieces i would pay to have it made in wg and turquoise and in yg with turquoise
please vca hear my cry!!!!!!!!


----------



## einseine

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I really am surprised at how much I love the RG. I never would have expected it.


 
Hi ALLinTHEbag!! I am exactly the same status of mind as yours. I ignored PG and wnet for YG 100%. But, sold my YG Love to get PG Prelee!!! (not only because I prefer PG, but also I appreciate a removable bracelet as my second one!)


----------



## einseine

xblackxstarx said:


> does anyone know the UK gbp price of this style necklace and bracelet?
> 5 motif bracelet and both lengths of the necklace
> i absolutely love it
> im thinking of buying the sweet first whilst saving for either the 5 motif bracelet or the necklace


 
Call the VCA store in the New Bond Street. As far as I know, they are kind enough to let you know the prices. When I bought them in Monaco, the PG 10-motif was 5900 euro, and 5000 pounds, perhaps.


----------



## einseine

xblackxstarx said:


> doe VCA pink gold fade to yellow gold like cartiers pink gold?


 
VCA PG piece owners are not as many as Cartier's/Tiffany's so far.  So we still lack the data.  If you worry about it very much, you'd better not buy PG, perhaps.


----------



## cocochanel123

Hi ladies, I'm thinking buy a Perlee ring. Can I also wear it as pendant? thanks!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks  if it turns it's not the end of the world I do love and wear YG too 24/7
Just curious I guess
I love mixing rose and yellow gold that's all
If still love the piece if it turned YG 
Do you know whether they offer it in WG? The diamonds version is out of my league sadly  



einseine said:


> VCA PG piece owners are not as many as Cartier's/Tiffany's so far.  So we still lack the data.  If you worry about it very much, you'd better not buy PG, perhaps.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks  I just feel a bit rude phoning up to ask when I have to save up to buy 
I don't want them thinking I'm time wasting 



einseine said:


> Call the VCA store in the New Bond Street. As far as I know, they are kind enough to let you know the prices. When I bought them in Monaco, the PG 10-motif was 5900 euro, and 5000 pounds, perhaps.


----------



## westiepup

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would get two tens.
> This way you can have both the long or short options.



Thanks texasgirliegirl, I placed the order for two tens today!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

All of mine are in multiples of ten except for turquoise.
You wil enjoy having the long or short option. It is like having two necklaces. Additionally, if you want to wear both together, they stay put better vs wrapping a twenty around twice.
Personal preference but I love having the option.
One more advantage..should you decide to wear it short and layered with another ten it looks really nice. When I have tried wrapping my 20 motif and adding another stone it seems like too much.



westiepup said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl, I placed the order for two tens today!


----------



## westiepup

texasgirliegirl said:


> All of mine are in multiples of ten except for turquoise.
> You wil enjoy having the long or short option. It is like having two necklaces. Additionally, if you want to wear both together, they stay put better vs wrapping a twenty around twice.
> Personal preference but I love having the option.
> One more advantage..should you decide to wear it short and layered with another ten it looks really nice. When I have tried wrapping my 20 motif and adding another stone it seems like too much.



I've seen your fab collection and what you say totally makes sense to me.
I only have the MOP WG now, but will definitely try layering that with the letterwood when it comes.  I'm a little hesitant mixing metal colors though, I hope I can carry it off.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The nice thing about VCA pink gold is how well it mixes with the other metals.I was skeptical until I saw the letter wood layered.





westiepup said:


> I've seen your fab collection and what you say totally makes sense to me.
> I only have the MOP WG now, but will definitely try layering that with the letterwood when it comes.  I'm a little hesitant mixing metal colors though, I hope I can carry it off.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies! 
What is your favorite Perlee piece, excluding the bracelet. Do you like the pendant with the diamond clovers? If anyone has it, please post modeling pics. TY


----------



## LVoeletters

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Ladies!
> What is your favorite Perlee piece, excluding the bracelet. Do you like the pendant with the diamond clovers? If anyone has it, please post modeling pics. TY



The ring! The motif diamond ring!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies!
> What is your favorite Perlee piece, excluding the bracelet. Do you like the pendant with the diamond clovers? If anyone has it, please post modeling pics. TY


 
The ring with the diamond clovers!  It is beautiful on and would work as an every day piece.  I have not seen the pendants IRL, but they seem small.  I prefer a pendant with more of an impact, hence my pave Magic pendant which I wear vurtually every day


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> The ring with the diamond clovers! It is beautiful on and would work as an every day piece. I have not seen the pendants IRL, but they seem small. I prefer a pendant with more of an impact, hence my pave Magic pendant which I wear vurtually every day


 
I have so many rings. I need to purge some. I don't even wear them and I just got the Frivole ring, so I am looking at anything other than rings. LOL.

But I do agree, it is gorgeous! 
The pendant is small? I need to see it modeled. I am busty and need substance. LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

my next piece will be the perlee small gold hoop earrings.
My dream perlee piece is the pg bracelet with the diamond clovers.


----------



## sjunky13

LVoeletters said:


> The ring! The motif diamond ring!


 Too many rings! LOL. 
seriously I need to purge some .


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> my next piece will be the perlee small gold hoop earrings.
> My dream perlee piece is the pg bracelet with the diamond clovers.


 
I was looking at the earrings and I think the Frivole have me covered with small earrings. I love large hoops and dangles, so my next earrings will be Perlee hoops or Magic 3 motifs.


----------



## cocochanel123

G&Smommy said:


> The ring with the diamond clovers!  It is beautiful on and would work as an every day piece.  I have not seen the pendants IRL, but they seem small.  I prefer a pendant with more of an impact, hence my pave Magic pendant which I wear vurtually every day



Is it possible to wear ring as a pendant?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

xblackxstarx said:


> doe VCA pink gold fade to yellow gold like cartiers pink gold?



Does Cartier's pink gold fade??? I don't understand why it would...isn't it an alloy which has the metals mixed consistently throughout?


----------



## ChicGirlStyle

Bethc said:


> Mine didn't know about the lapis either, I heard about that here.


Just wanted to reconfirm to the malachite questions. I visited the SA at NM today and she confirmed definitely malachite will arrive in the spring, definitely the 20 motif in YG but didn't know the cost yet. Also, wasn't sure if there would be any other pieces but didn't say no. She also said she didn't know how many of the 20 motif they would get. 
Didn't know anything about Lapis but mentioned they did a re-release a few years ago, which we all know from this thread.
I hope I can snag the 20! I'm about to purchase my first non-vintage VC piece from her. A tigers-eye YG pendant. Hopefully that will be enough to build a relationship for her to give me a call for the Malachite in the spring!


----------



## Florasun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yep!  I'm spending today with my sister while she has chemo, so I don't know when I'll get to open it.  But, it'll be nice surprise, whenever it is.
> 
> What does this say about me???  FedEx came by this morning, and no one answered the door, so they took my package to my husband's office.



CG - just read about your sister, so sorry to hear this! I hope everything went okay and she makes a full recovery.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Congrats on you TE pendant!
Love TE .
VCA is not like Hermes.
If you are willing to pay for a piece, they will find it for you.





ChicGirlStyle said:


> Just wanted to reconfirm to the malachite questions. I visited the SA at NM today and she confirmed definitely malachite will arrive in the spring, definitely the 20 motif in YG but didn't know the cost yet. Also, wasn't sure if there would be any other pieces but didn't say no. She also said she didn't know how many of the 20 motif they would get.
> Didn't know anything about Lapis but mentioned they did a re-release a few years ago, which we all know from this thread.
> I hope I can snag the 20! I'm about to purchase my first non-vintage VC piece from her. A tigers-eye YG pendant. Hopefully that will be enough to build a relationship for her to give me a call for the Malachite in the spring!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I don't understand it either it's just something I've seen others complaining about 
I don't have any personal experience of it
I don't understand how it can fade unless its plated I dunno



*NYC Princess* said:


> Does Cartier's pink gold fade??? I don't understand why it would...isn't it an alloy which has the metals mixed consistently throughout?


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies!
> What is your favorite Perlee piece, excluding the bracelet. Do you like the pendant with the diamond clovers? If anyone has it, please post modeling pics. TY


I have the graduated hoop earrings (next to largest size) and I love them.  They're big but not too big, yet very refined.  They  pair nicely with the vintage alhambra collection.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone have the Byzantine bracelet and wouldn't mind posting modelling shots please? Layered of possible?


----------



## j0s1e267

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies!
> What is your favorite Perlee piece, excluding the bracelet. Do you like the pendant with the diamond clovers? If anyone has it, please post modeling pics. TY


 
I love my WG diamond clovers ring but it's the pendant with diamond clovers which I wear daily.  It's so pretty and very wearable!  Every time I switch it out to my other VCA pendants such as the Lotus or Xmas 2009 LE MOP with diamond, I always revert back to my RG diamond clovers 

Here's a pic I posted back in July.  

Yes, the pendant is pretty small


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> Yeah! They should know what's happend to your PG signature. They should have new one. You can compare the pinkishness between the two.
> 
> I have found this post. NY Princess's reveal of her new PG LOVE!!! She chose PG LOVE instead of PG vintage alhambra 5-motif because VCA's PG was not pink enough, a little yellow for her taste!!!
> 
> Her opinion is just the opposite to mine. Because my PG vintage alhambra pieces are so PINK!!! If PG is tricky and the colour differs from place to place based on the composition as she said, it is a BIG problem. I don't think the composition differs from a piece to piece, but it seems the fixation of pinkishness differs, which is still a big problem...


 
I will be in touch with my SA, he's on vacation now  I don't have a free standing boutique near me.  I do have NM but all they do is send it to NYC 

Comparing my RG Perlee and RG Cartier, I still think that Cartier has a prettier RG.  Just my personal opinion only


----------



## POODLGRL

xblackxstarx said:


> I don't understand it either it's just something I've seen others complaining about
> I don't have any personal experience of it
> I don't understand how it can fade unless its plated I dunno


I wonder if the color change could be attributable to oxidation-also a reaction to chemicals in the skin, or perfumes and lotions it comes into contact with.
I would definitely bring it into to VCA and find out what's going on.  I'm curious, did you buy it new at VCA or an authorized dealer, or did you buy it from a reseller?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry I don't understand
I don't own any VCA or a Cartier love bangle 
I'm speaking of others experiences 



POODLGRL said:


> I wonder if the color change could be attributable to oxidation-also a reaction to chemicals in the skin, or perfumes and lotions it comes into contact with.
> I would definitely bring it into to VCA and find out what's going on.  I'm curious, did you buy it new at VCA or an authorized dealer, or did you buy it from a reseller?


----------



## beachy10

so sad for the person that bought this fake VCA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## POODLGRL

j0s1e267 said:


> My Perlee bracelet is 2.5 years old.  Here's a comparison pic with my Perlee pendant.  The difference is quite obvious.  Perhaps the newer RG won't have that problem.  I did not have my Cartier RG Love for that long so I don't know if it would turn yellow like my Perlee.  I am hoping that my Perlee pendant retains it's pinkishness for a long time


I  wonder if the color change could be attributable to oxidation-also a  reaction to chemicals in the skin, or perfumes and lotions it comes into  contact with.
I would definitely bring it into to VCA and find out what's going on.   I'm curious, did you buy it new at VCA or an authorized dealer, or did  you buy it from a reseller?


----------



## j0s1e267

POODLGRL said:


> I wonder if the color change could be attributable to oxidation-also a reaction to chemicals in the skin, or perfumes and lotions it comes into contact with.
> I would definitely bring it into to VCA and find out what's going on. I'm curious, did you buy it new at VCA or an authorized dealer, or did you buy it from a reseller?


 
I bought it new at VCA   I don't use perfumes or lotions.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

beachy10 said:


> so sad for the person that bought this fake VCA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
I wonder why the item went for so much.  The auction did say that it was not a Van Cleef piece.


----------



## beachy10

AntiqueShopper said:


> I wonder why the item went for so much. The auction did say that it was not a Van Cleef piece.


 
And it's gold plated! Yuck


----------



## AntiqueShopper

beachy10 said:


> And it's gold plated! Yuck


 
I know!!!!  I hope the buyer read what he/she was bidding on carefully.


----------



## chaneljewel

beachy10 said:


> so sad for the person that bought this fake VCA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Just unbelievable that someone wouldn't check this out better...maybe she likes to throw away money???


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> I will be in touch with my SA, he's on vacation now  I don't have a free standing boutique near me. I do have NM but all they do is send it to NYC
> 
> Comparing my RG Perlee and RG Cartier, I still think that Cartier has a prettier RG. Just my personal opinion only


 
I have found your post!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-328176-216.html#post14567425
Your PG Signature did not look pink from the very beginning, but that might be just pics.

I don't cmpare RG Perlee and RG Cartier Love.  When I compare RG Love and YG Love at the Cartier store, I cannot tell the difference much...  Besides, they say RG Love turn yellow.  But, RG VCA pieces might turn yellow!!!  However, as much as I love my PG pieces, I don't care!!!  I can enjoy both PG and YG colours.


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> so sad for the person that bought this fake VCA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I saw this too, it says van cleef style not authentic van cleef, why would someone pay 400 pounds for this!?

and it's white gold plated too... they sell these at the mall by my work for 20 dollars!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is crazy but it is still a fraction of the price for the real item.
Honestly, I would rather do without the piece instead of pay for a cheap copy.
The seller was very clear that the item is an imitation.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love both of these earrings so much........
I really "need" the pg perlee hoops.....yes, I NEED them



sjunky13 said:


> I was looking at the earrings and I think the Frivole have me covered with small earrings. I love large hoops and dangles, so my next earrings will be Perlee hoops or Magic 3 motifs.


----------



## Junkenpo

Woo!  I wonder if the seller of that "Van Cleef Style" item thought the bidding would go so high.  It looks like it started low and then someone bid a high final amount and the other bidders kept getting outbid, the edit-to-add info came several days after the bidding went higher, so maybe they were afraid people weren't reading the description and were just going by the picture?  It looks cute, except for the extender on the end. There's no way I'd drop that much on a plated look alike item.

I'm tempted to find a cheapy version of the 20 motif,  just to see if I can handle wearing a long necklace all the time.  I have an hermes 120 farandole that doesn't get worn near enough. I love it, but I'm not as into silver as I used to be, and it seems to get heavier through the day. I also don't wear it enough because I'm afraid of tarnishing. Opinions?


----------



## foryoda

Just wanted to post something that I heard from my SA in Hong Kong today.

When I bought my sweet ear studs last week from a different VCA boutique from my regular one, the SA there said that they stopped taking orders for Alhambra pieces.  She was able to order it after she got special approval from her manager.

I went into my normal boutique yesterday and spoke to my SA.  She said that she was never told this and that she would look into it.  She just gave me a call and said that the managers of all the boutiques were informed by head office that they were contemplating not allowing orders for Alhambra pieces going forward!  This has not been officially implemented yet but the head office was just giving a heads-up to the boutiques that it was under consideration.

I really hope this isn't going to be the case! Has anyone else heard something similar?  I was told that it would only apply to Alhambra and it would be a worldwide policy.


----------



## park56

Junkenpo said:


> Woo!  I wonder if the seller of that "Van Cleef Style" item thought the bidding would go so high.  It looks like it started low and then someone bid a high final amount and the other bidders kept getting outbid, the edit-to-add info came several days after the bidding went higher, so maybe they were afraid people weren't reading the description and were just going by the picture?  It looks cute, except for the extender on the end. There's no way I'd drop that much on a plated look alike item.
> 
> I'm tempted to find a cheapy version of the 20 motif,  just to see if I can handle wearing a long necklace all the time.  I have an hermes 120 farandole that doesn't get worn near enough. I love it, but I'm not as into silver as I used to be, and it seems to get heavier through the day. I also don't wear it enough because I'm afraid of tarnishing. Opinions?



Hey there, I have several 10 motifs that I link together to wear as 20 motifs...it's still a very lightweight necklace, in my opinion. The Hermes Farandole, on the other hand, was waaaaay too heavy for me.  Tried it many times in the store because I was in love with the style, but it hung like a weight around my neck.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have the same Hermes necklace and have worn it only once.



Junkenpo said:


> Woo!  I wonder if the seller of that "Van Cleef Style" item thought the bidding would go so high.  It looks like it started low and then someone bid a high final amount and the other bidders kept getting outbid, the edit-to-add info came several days after the bidding went higher, so maybe they were afraid people weren't reading the description and were just going by the picture?  It looks cute, except for the extender on the end. There's no way I'd drop that much on a plated look alike item.
> 
> I'm tempted to find a cheapy version of the 20 motif,  just to see if I can handle wearing a long necklace all the time.  I have an hermes 120 farandole that doesn't get worn near enough. I love it, but I'm not as into silver as I used to be, and it seems to get heavier through the day. I also don't wear it enough because I'm afraid of tarnishing. Opinions?


----------



## ChicGirlStyle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congrats on you TE pendant!
> Love TE .
> VCA is not like Hermes.
> If you are willing to pay for a piece, they will find it for you.



Good to know! And I was assuming it was like Hermes! The SA was so sweet as she is holding it for me until the next triple (or double point?) Incircle event which should be in a week or two. 
I'm thinking the TE will be the perfect everyday pendant and just in time for my birthday next month! I'll post pics when I get it!


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> I have found your post!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-328176-216.html#post14567425
> Your PG Signature did not look pink from the very beginning, but that might be just pics.
> 
> I don't cmpare RG Perlee and RG Cartier Love. When I compare RG Love and YG Love at the Cartier store, I cannot tell the difference much... Besides, they say RG Love turn yellow. But, RG VCA pieces might turn yellow!!! However, as much as I love my PG pieces, I don't care!!! I can enjoy both PG and YG colours.


 
I am amazed you found my original pics!  It did look pinker back then!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

einseine said:


> Hi ALLinTHEbag!! I am exactly the same status of mind as yours. I ignored PG and wnet for YG 100%. But, sold my YG Love to get PG Prelee!!! (not only because I prefer PG, but also I appreciate a removable bracelet as my second one!)


Their pink gold really goes well with white gold. I really came around to loving it.


----------



## dbeech

What are your thoughts about the "modern" alhambra line? I haven't seen too many posts about this line. I tried on 9 motif onyx necklace at my local boutique and I really liked it.


----------



## Suzie

dbeech said:


> What are your thoughts about the "modern" alhambra line? I haven't seen too many posts about this line. I tried on 9 motif onyx necklace at my local boutique and I really liked it.


 
I like the modern line. Is everything with YG or do they do onyx with WG?


----------



## etoupebirkin

I want to let people know about a design flaw in VCA bangles. As you know, I got a Perlee Clover Diamond bangle for my 25th wedding anniversary. I wore the bangle to London on my anniversary trip. The first time I wore it, the safety broke. I brought the bracelet into Neimans today for it to be repaired. They will fix it at no cost. But I said if it happened a second time, I would return it. The Neimans Precious Jewelry manager said this is a known problem as they had taken in another bracelet for an identical issue. SO I am without my bracelet for a month. I am disappointed. A 30K bracelet should not break the first time out.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to let people know about a design flaw in VCA bangles. As you know, I got a Perlee Clover Diamond bangle for my 25th wedding anniversary. I wore the bangle to London on my anniversary trip. The first time I wore it, the safety broke. I brought the bracelet into Neimans today for it to be repaired. They will fix it at no cost. But I said if it happened a second time, I would return it. The Neimans Precious Jewelry manager said this is a known problem as they had taken in another bracelet for an identical issue. SO I am without my bracelet for a month. I am disappointed. A 30K bracelet should not break the first time out.


 
Wow, that is a serious flaw in a 30K bracelet!! Not good at all.


----------



## beachy10

dbeech said:


> What are your thoughts about the "modern" alhambra line? I haven't seen too many posts about this line. I tried on 9 motif onyx necklace at my local boutique and I really liked it.


 
I like it but none of the boutiques I have visited carry any of these pieces.


----------



## dolphingirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to let people know about a design flaw in VCA bangles. As you know, I got a Perlee Clover Diamond bangle for my 25th wedding anniversary. I wore the bangle to London on my anniversary trip. The first time I wore it, the safety broke. I brought the bracelet into Neimans today for it to be repaired. They will fix it at no cost. But I said if it happened a second time, I would return it. The Neimans Precious Jewelry manager said this is a known problem as they had taken in another bracelet for an identical issue. SO I am without my bracelet for a month. I am disappointed. A 30K bracelet should not break the first time out.



Thank you for letting us know.  I can't imagine if the bracelet comes loose and is lost somewhere.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Last Spring my SA told me that the moderm alhambra line is being discontinued.



dbeech said:


> What are your thoughts about the "modern" alhambra line? I haven't seen too many posts about this line. I tried on 9 motif onyx necklace at my local boutique and I really liked it.


----------



## kat99

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to let people know about a design flaw in VCA bangles. As you know, I got a Perlee Clover Diamond bangle for my 25th wedding anniversary. I wore the bangle to London on my anniversary trip. The first time I wore it, the safety broke. I brought the bracelet into Neimans today for it to be repaired. They will fix it at no cost. But I said if it happened a second time, I would return it. The Neimans Precious Jewelry manager said this is a known problem as they had taken in another bracelet for an identical issue. SO I am without my bracelet for a month. I am disappointed. A 30K bracelet should not break the first time out.



Wow! I can't believe this happened. I'll be more careful with mine, but so far nothing has happened and I've had it for a little over a year. Was it the little safety latch on the side - did it just break loose?


----------



## dbeech

texasgirliegirl said:


> Last Spring my SA told me that the moderm alhambra line is being discontinued.


 

Good to know...I guess I will stick with the Vintage Alhambra!


----------



## j0s1e267

etoupebirkin said:


> I want to let people know about a design flaw in VCA bangles. As you know, I got a Perlee Clover Diamond bangle for my 25th wedding anniversary. I wore the bangle to London on my anniversary trip. The first time I wore it, the safety broke. I brought the bracelet into Neimans today for it to be repaired. They will fix it at no cost. But I said if it happened a second time, I would return it. The Neimans Precious Jewelry manager said this is a known problem as they had taken in another bracelet for an identical issue. SO I am without my bracelet for a month. I am disappointed. A 30K bracelet should not break the first time out.


 
Oh no!  Is it the little 1cm long safety latch on the side or something else?  I wonder if it is different between a non-diamond and diamond bracelet.  I have the plain Perlee for 2.5 years and I am quite hard on my bracelets and so far, it has been ok.  I am with you, if it breaks a second time, I would return it.


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> Oh no! Is it the little 1cm long safety latch on the side or something else? I wonder if it is different between a non-diamond and diamond bracelet. I have the plain Perlee for 2.5 years and I am quite hard on my bracelets and so far, it has been ok. I am with you, if it breaks a second time, I would return it.


 
It seems no difference.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone,

It's the little bead that holds the safety latch in place. It broke off. To their credit, Neimans has been very helpful. They are fixing the bracelet at no charge. If I want to return it and exchange it for something else, that's fine. 

I saw a jaw-dropping modified emerald cut 16.5 carat ruby band today. The rubies were the most stunning color I've ever seen, and the stones were perfectly matched. Unfortunately it's way more expensive than the bangle.

So I am going to see how the repair comes in. I have the ruby band on hold, too. Then I'll come to a decision.


----------



## CATEYES

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's the little bead that holds the safety latch in place. It broke off. To their credit, Neimans has been very helpful. They are fixing the bracelet at no charge. If I want to return it and exchange it for something else, that's fine.
> 
> I saw a jaw-dropping modified emerald cut 16.5 carat ruby band today. The rubies were the most stunning color I've ever seen, and the stones were perfectly matched. Unfortunately it's way more expensive than the bangle.
> 
> So I am going to see how the repair comes in. I have the ruby band on hold, too. Then I'll come to a decision.


Sounds amazing


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's the little bead that holds the safety latch in place. It broke off. To their credit, Neimans has been very helpful. They are fixing the bracelet at no charge. If I want to return it and exchange it for something else, that's fine.
> 
> I saw a jaw-dropping modified emerald cut 16.5 carat ruby band today. The rubies were the most stunning color I've ever seen, and the stones were perfectly matched. Unfortunately it's way more expensive than the bangle.
> 
> So I am going to see how the repair comes in. I have the ruby band on hold, too. Then I'll come to a decision.


Ohhh my~wish we could see a spy pic of the ruby band. WOW! AM dreaming of how decadent that band is~ 
Etoupe~you get the best stuff~


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's the little bead that holds the safety latch in place. It broke off. To their credit, Neimans has been very helpful. They are fixing the bracelet at no charge. If I want to return it and exchange it for something else, that's fine.
> 
> I saw a jaw-dropping modified emerald cut 16.5 carat ruby band today. The rubies were the most stunning color I've ever seen, and the stones were perfectly matched. Unfortunately it's way more expensive than the bangle.
> 
> So I am going to see how the repair comes in. I have the ruby band on hold, too. Then I'll come to a decision.





Ahhhh...I'd love to see the ruby band too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody heard any recent intel reports about anything new and exciting that might be coming out soon?

Letter wood was the most recent offering....I keep hearing about malachite for the spring. Very little details except that it will be part of the vintage collection.  Still no confirmation on the lapis.

Please share your thoughts about malachite.
Love the green??


----------



## bkforbes

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Has anybody heard any recent intel reports about anything new and exciting that might be coming out soon?
> 
> Letter wood was the most recent offering....I keep hearing about malachite for the spring. Very little details except that it will be part of the vintage collection.  Still no confirmation on the lapis.
> 
> Please share your thoughts about malachite.
> Love the green??



I thought malachite was the blue? I posted a few weeks about what my SA told me about the malachite and will repost it!


----------



## Bethc

bkforbes said:
			
		

> I thought malachite was the blue? I posted a few weeks about what my SA told me about the malachite and will repost it!



I believe the blue is lapis, malachite is green.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I believe the blue is lapis, malachite is green.



Absolutely!


----------



## Slidey

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Has anybody heard any recent intel reports about anything new and exciting that might be coming out soon?
> 
> Letter wood was the most recent offering....I keep hearing about malachite for the spring. Very little details except that it will be part of the vintage collection.  Still no confirmation on the lapis.
> 
> Please share your thoughts about malachite.
> Love the green??



I went to the Bond Street Store in London yesterday, tbh I didn't ask about spring but they told me of the new limited editions for Christmas. These will be the vintage pendant in white MOP, and pink gold, and also one with a diamond. They did also allude to the prices going up in November too (but that may just be UK).
I saw the 5 motif letter wood in pink gold which is part of the new range ( not the limited one ). I didn't like it at all I am afraid, if I was in the market for something in that colour I definitely prefer the tigers eye.
I like malachite a lot, but I would be scared to buy an expensive piece with it as I wrecked a piece I had in the past by mistake, it is quite fragile as a material.

I did try on the YG 5 motif with diamonds  but sadly at £19 it's way beyond my budget .

I did buy the YG 5 motif MOP though   (pics later)


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please share your thoughts about malachite.
> Love the green??



*tgg* you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!

the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:
			
		

> tgg you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....



Absolutely gorgeous!!  Love them!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


Very pretty colour ,congrats


----------



## cowbelle

Einseine, 

A few pages back, I read that your Tiffany charm bracelet fell off. Was this due to the clasping link design? Is the clasping link design not very secure? 

I ask because I have been on a quest to find the perfect chunky size yellow gold link necklace, and I have just ordered the Tiffany yellow gold round link clasping link design chain. And after reading your post, I'm wondering if the clasping links relax over time and become insecure?

Would appreciate hearing your thoughts on the matter. Thank you.


----------



## cowbelle

Has the Alhambra Byzantine yellow gold chain necklace been discontinued? Love this necklace on SBelle and Calisnoopy. As mentioned in my post above, I've been searching for a yellow gold chain necklace. Love the Volterra by Elizabeth Locke, but tried it on and is a little too chunky for me. tried on the C de Cartier necklace but the links were too shiny. Just ordered Tiffany's gold clasping link necklace, but now I'm worried that the clasping link design is not secure. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

cowbelle said:


> Has the Alhambra Byzantine yellow gold chain necklace been discontinued? Love this necklace on SBelle and Calisnoopy. As mentioned in my post above, I've been searching for a yellow gold chain necklace. Love the Volterra by Elizabeth Locke, but tried it on and is a little too chunky for me. tried on the C de Cartier necklace but the links were too shiny. Just ordered Tiffany's gold clasping link necklace, but now I'm worried that the clasping link design is not secure. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!



Birks in Toronto has one in 16 inch so I think it is still around?


----------



## sbelle

cowbelle said:


> Has the Alhambra Byzantine yellow gold chain necklace been discontinued?





surfergirljen said:


> Birks in Toronto has one in 16 inch so I think it is still around?



I have both the yellow gold and white gold necklaces, and got them a couple of years ago.  At that time I was told by my SA at VCA that the design was being rested.  She is not the most reliable with her information, but I think it might have been correct.


----------



## loves

sbelle said:
			
		

> tgg you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....



Wow gorgeous find indeed!,


----------



## CATEYES

Slidey said:


> I went to the Bond Street Store in London yesterday, tbh I didn't ask about spring but they told me of the new limited editions for Christmas. These will be the vintage pendant in white MOP, and pink gold, and also one with a diamond. They did also allude to the prices going up in November too (but that may just be UK).
> I saw the 5 motif letter wood in pink gold which is part of the new range ( not the limited one ). I didn't like it at all I am afraid, if I was in the market for something in that colour I definitely prefer the tigers eye.
> I like malachite a lot, but I would be scared to buy an expensive piece with it as I wrecked a piece I had in the past by mistake, it is quite fragile as a material.
> 
> I did try on the YG 5 motif with diamonds  but sadly at £19 it's way beyond my budget .
> 
> I did buy the YG 5 motif MOP though   (pics later)


May I ask how your previous Malachite piece was damaged? I am planning on buying a piece or three but do not want a diva material that can be easily damaged. TIA!


----------



## POODLGRL

bkforbes said:


> I thought malachite was the blue? I posted a few weeks about what my SA told me about the malachite and will repost it!


Lapis lazuli is a deep bright blue.  It has little bits of gold flecks in it called pyrite.  Malachite is a deep bright green-with colors ranging from blue green to emerald and is characterized by heavy veining-much like marble.  Both were previously used for Vintage Alhambra but have long been discontinued.  Now malachite and lapis make occasional appearances in the Magic and Lucky Alhambra lines. Apparently however, VCA intends to bring it back for the Vintage Alhambra-I don't know if this is inclusion for the regular line or as a limited edition or if it will be alternating motifs (semi-precious with gold).


----------



## doloresmia

sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....



Sbelle these are so striking with you hair!


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


These are quite stunning. Great find!  Wear them well, they're beautiful.


----------



## CATEYES

POODLGRL said:


> Lapis lazuli is a deep bright blue.  It has little bits of gold flecks in it called pyrite.  Malachite is a deep bright green-with colors ranging from blue green to emerald and is characterized by heavy veining-much like marble.  Both were previously used for Vintage Alhambra but have long been discontinued.  Now malachite and lapis make occasional appearances in the Magic and Lucky Alhambra lines. Apparently however, VCA intends to bring it back for the Vintage Alhambra-I don't know if this is inclusion for the regular line or as a limited edition or if it will be alternating motifs (semi-precious with gold).


I am still wondering if either line will truely be available soon either.  My SA emailed me the form to fill out for special request to ask the house if they will consider making either for me.  I think I will wait and see what is to come.  I wish they would make these part of the permanent line as well.  They are both very special due to the variations in texture/color!!


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite! Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's. They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


 
The malachite is stunning!  Congrats!  What an amazing vintage find!

Does anyone know if it will also be released in a bracelet or a single motif pendant?  Those are the pieces I would wear the most.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


Totally gorg sbelle!!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

CATEYES said:


> I am still wondering if either line will truely be available soon either.  My SA emailed me the form to fill out for special request to ask the house if they will consider making either for me.  I think I will wait and see what is to come.  I wish they would make these part of the permanent line as well.  They are both very special due to the variations in texture/color!!


Yes, I agree-and it would be nice to have the variety to fill-in.  Not that I need to . . .


----------



## Slidey

CATEYES said:
			
		

> May I ask how your previous Malachite piece was damaged? I am planning on buying a piece or three but do not want a diva material that can be easily damaged. TIA!



To be fair, I was a bit stupid, but I got silver polish on it and it literally dissolved. They were silver earrings with a malachite piece set in them. I am sure ones set in gold would be much easier to look after, as clearly gold doesn't tarnish in the same way. They weren't expensive but I did like them a lot.


----------



## beachy10

cowbelle said:


> Has the Alhambra Byzantine yellow gold chain necklace been discontinued? Love this necklace on SBelle and Calisnoopy. As mentioned in my post above, I've been searching for a yellow gold chain necklace. Love the Volterra by Elizabeth Locke, but tried it on and is a little too chunky for me. tried on the C de Cartier necklace but the links were too shiny. Just ordered Tiffany's gold clasping link necklace, but now I'm worried that the clasping link design is not secure. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


 
You can special order it. I know because I was going to order the bracelet from Betteridge. I think the necklace is around 8K for the 16 inch.


----------



## einseine

cowbelle said:


> Einseine,
> 
> A few pages back, I read that your Tiffany charm bracelet fell off. Was this due to the clasping link design? Is the clasping link design not very secure?
> 
> I ask because I have been on a quest to find the perfect chunky size yellow gold link necklace, and I have just ordered the Tiffany yellow gold round link clasping link design chain. And after reading your post, I'm wondering if the clasping links relax over time and become insecure?
> 
> Would appreciate hearing your thoughts on the matter. Thank you.


 
Hi cowbelle!

Yes, it 's definetely due to the clasping link design. It seems any design, Cartier Love Bracelet, VCA perlee, tends to have a trouble with its movable parts. As for Love Bracelet, its screws. Each link of the Tiffany open clasp link bracelet is movable. So, you must be careful. Some of the links were strained and did not close properly after wearing one month non-stop last summer. I sent my bracelet to Tiffany to fix the broken linksbut right away. But, they must have become weak. It fell off my hand.


----------



## einseine

_"To celebrate the launch of the Van Cleef & Arpels online boutique in Japan, the Maison has created an exclusive Sweet Alhambra pendant. For the first time, Alhambra collection combines radiant grey mother-of-pearl with exquisite pink gold setting. 200 pendants were created and are available for sale on the Online Boutique only."_(from VCA JAPAN Online Boutique)

I like it very much!  I have already ordered it somehow.


----------



## einseine

Beautiful colours!!! They look really great on you.  Really impressive collection...


sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite! Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's. They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


----------



## wintersong

Hi! Just wondering if anyone had modeling pics of the RG Alhambra Sweet Clover bracelet?

This one aha:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2420/Sweet Alhambra Clover bracelet

It's SO cute and I'm interested in purchasing it at some point soon, but I haven't had the chance to check out a VCA irl.


----------



## bkforbes

Is the malachite green? I thought lapis was green and malachite blue. Do I have it mixed up?


----------



## *jennifer*

stunning find, *sbelle*! 
yes, malachite is green and lapis lazulis is blue.


----------



## *jennifer*

einseine said:


> _"To celebrate the launch of the Van Cleef & Arpels online boutique in Japan, the Maison has created an exclusive Sweet Alhambra pendant. For the first time, Alhambra collection combines radiant grey mother-of-pearl with exquisite pink gold setting. 200 pendants were created and are available for sale on the Online Boutique only."_(from VCA JAPAN Online Boutique)
> 
> I like it very much!  I have already ordered it somehow.


this is beautiful! i would love the grey MOP in the vintage alhambra line... someday, maybe? 
i wonder if there is any way to order this as a US-based customer?


----------



## CATEYES

*jennifer* said:


> this is beautiful! i would love the grey MOP in the vintage alhambra line... someday, maybe?
> i wonder if there is any way to order this as a US-based customer?


I'm wondering if US customers can order too.....


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> _"To celebrate the launch of the Van Cleef & Arpels online boutique in Japan, the Maison has created an exclusive Sweet Alhambra pendant. For the first time, Alhambra collection combines radiant grey mother-of-pearl with exquisite pink gold setting. 200 pendants were created and are available for sale on the Online Boutique only."_(from VCA JAPAN Online Boutique)
> 
> I like it very much!  I have already ordered it somehow.


This little piece will compliment your existing collection very well!!


----------



## einseine

*jennifer* said:


> this is beautiful! i would love the grey MOP in the vintage alhambra line... someday, maybe?
> i wonder if there is any way to order this as a US-based customer?


 
If you have an aquaintance in Japan...   All I have been told is you need to create your account to purchase the limited edition.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> This little piece will compliment your existing collection very well!!


 
Hi CATEYES! Yes, I tihnk so!! I am also excited to know gray MOP is only used for LE piece.  I hope I can also get the little studs soon.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYES! Yes, I tihnk so!! I am also excited to know gray MOP is only used for LE piece. I hope I can also get the little studs soon.


 
That would be uber cute to have matching earrings in the sweet size.  I can't wait to see this pendant with your pg and onyx necklaces!


----------



## cowbelle

surfergirljen said:


> Birks in Toronto has one in 16 inch so I think it is still around?



SurferGirlJen, thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## cowbelle

sbelle said:


> I have both the yellow gold and white gold necklaces, and got them a couple of years ago.  At that time I was told by my SA at VCA that the design was being rested.  She is not the most reliable with her information, but I think it might have been correct.



SBelle, thanks for your help. Your gold one looks wonderful on you in the photo you posted.


----------



## cowbelle

einseine said:


> Hi cowbelle!
> 
> Yes, it 's definetely due to the clasping link design. It seems any design, Cartier Love Bracelet, VCA perlee, tends to have a trouble with its movable parts. As for Love Bracelet, its screws. Each link of the Tiffany open clasp link bracelet is movable. So, you must be careful. Some of the links were strained and did not close properly after wearing one month non-stop last summer. I sent my bracelet to Tiffany to fix the broken linksbut right away. But, they must have become weak. It fell off my hand.




Einseine, thank you so much for telling me. Now I really need to rethink which necklace to get...

By the way, your engagement ring is absolute perfection!  gorgeous diamond in my favorite setting.


----------



## einseine

cowbelle said:


> Einseine, thank you so much for telling me. Now I really need to rethink which necklace to get...
> 
> By the way, your engagement ring is absolute perfection! gorgeous diamond in my favorite setting.


 
Hi cowbelle!
Oh, I overlooked that.  You are considering purchasing a necklace.  In that case, it would be not a big problem.  You don't beat your necklace like you do with the bracelet.  Actually, open links are such great invention!  You can attach a charm to any link as you like.  You can design your necklace or bracelet.  Thanks for your sweet word.  I really love my Tiffany Classic e-ring!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:
			
		

> tgg you know I like malachite!  Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's.  They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....



Congratulations on your most recent acquisition .  May you were them in health and happiness always!


----------



## couturequeen

wintersong said:


> Hi! Just wondering if anyone had modeling pics of the RG Alhambra Sweet Clover bracelet?
> 
> This one aha:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2420/Sweet Alhambra Clover bracelet
> 
> It's SO cute and I'm interested in purchasing it at some point soon, but I haven't had the chance to check out a VCA irl.



Here's mine!


----------



## einseine

I also found the pic of the Christmas LE pendant for this year.  So pretty!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Does anyone here have modeling shots of the all gold sweet or vintage size alhambra earrings?  

I lost one of my fave pair of T&Co earrings and short of rebuying them on ebay, I can't get a replacement. I probably ought to do that, but I don't want to spend money on second hand earrings that I've already owned, if that makes sense. 

I'm thinking that in all gold, the vintage size might be too big for me, but I don't know if the sweet size will be too small. I thought about getting onyx, but I think I'd prefer the all gold.


----------



## Junkenpo

couturequeen said:


> Here's mine!



Every time I see this photo, I have to talk myself out of getting the rg sweet bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!
What an extra special find.
Love them on you! 



sbelle said:


> *tgg* you know I like malachite! Late summer I was able to find a pair of super size vintage alhambra malachite earrings from the 70's. They were at VCA for almost 6 weeks putting posts in them, but they are finally with me!
> 
> the other earrings are in the pictures for size comparison....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> _"To celebrate the launch of the Van Cleef & Arpels online boutique in Japan, the Maison has created an exclusive Sweet Alhambra pendant. For the first time, Alhambra collection combines radiant grey mother-of-pearl with exquisite pink gold setting. 200 pendants were created and are available for sale on the Online Boutique only."_(from VCA JAPAN Online Boutique)
> 
> I like it very much! I have already ordered it somehow.


----------



## LVoeletters

wintersong said:
			
		

> Hi! Just wondering if anyone had modeling pics of the RG Alhambra Sweet Clover bracelet?
> 
> This one aha:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2420/Sweet%20Alhambra%20Clover%20bracelet
> 
> It's SO cute and I'm interested in purchasing it at some point soon, but I haven't had the chance to check out a VCA irl.



Candice posted hers in this thread! It's quite pretty on her, I'd search for her post in this thread.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have the yg vintage.
I will ask my special IT tech friend to help me poost a photo for you 


Junkenpo said:


> Does anyone here have modeling shots of the all gold sweet or vintage size alhambra earrings?
> 
> I lost one of my fave pair of T&Co earrings and short of rebuying them on ebay, I can't get a replacement. I probably ought to do that, but I don't want to spend money on second hand earrings that I've already owned, if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm thinking that in all gold, the vintage size might be too big for me, but I don't know if the sweet size will be too small. I thought about getting onyx, but I think I'd prefer the all gold.


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the yg vintage.
> I will ask my special IT tech friend to help me poost a photo for you



TexasGirlieGirl asked me to post her gorgeous yellow gold Vintage Alhambra earclips:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you, Dear tbbbjb!





tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl asked me to post her gorgeous yellow gold Vintage Alhambra earclips:


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl's Lovely 2 ten motif Vintage Alhambra Necklaces and matching Vintage Alhambra earclips in yellow gold:


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl wearing her stunning Frivole 9 motif necklace (her beautiful skin really makes the necklace look extra awesome!):


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl's Frivole necklace in its Van Cleef & Arpel's box:


----------



## G&Smommy

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl wearing her stunning Frivole 9 motif necklace (her beautiful skin really makes the necklace look extra awesome!):


 
I love this piece!  I do not really wear YG jewelry, but the Frivole ligne in YG is very tempting to me.  It is really stunning!  Congrats TGG!


----------



## tbbbjb

TexasGirlieGirl has asked me to reveal her latest Van Cleef & Arpels addition,  May I present her Sparkly Pave Frivole earclips:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, G&S mommy.
Somebody had asked for a photo of the necklace so my dear IT specialist and good friend posted the photo for me.




G&Smommy said:


> I love this piece!  I do not really wear YG jewelry, but the Frivole ligne in YG is very tempting to me.  It is really stunning!  Congrats TGG!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl wearing her stunning Frivole 9 motif necklace (her beautiful skin really makes the necklace look extra awesome!):


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really struggled over the decision to buy the pave frivoles. 
This is my very first piece of vca pave.  I was also considering the flower lace earrings.
Ultimately I decided that the frivoles better fit my lifestyle.
While I love the fl earrings, I knew that I would not have the occasion to enjoy them nearly as often.
I LOVE these treasures. 
Thank you to my dear tpf friends who helped me decide on these....you know who you are.:hugs


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really struggled over the decision to buy the pave frivoles.
> This is my very first piece of vca pave.  I was also considering the flower lace earrings.
> Ultimately I decided that the frivoles better fit my lifestyle.
> While I love the fl earrings, I knew that I would not have the occasion to enjoy them nearly as often.
> I LOVE these treasures.
> Thank you to my dear tpf friends who helped me decide on these....you know who you are.:hugs



love the frivole on you!


----------



## POODLGRL

tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl has asked me to reveal her latest Van Cleef & Arpels addition,  May I present her Sparkly Pave Frivole earclips:


These are quite beautiful.  I had not seen them before-they're quite impressive!


----------



## CATEYES

TGG-
Love these and your yellow gold vintage earrings!!!!


----------



## kimber418

TGG~
I love the Frivole on you and I am so happy you love them!  Also thank you to tbbbjb
for posting all TGG's beautiful VCA.  One of my favorites is the Frivole necklace.  I have to stop and stare at it everytime I see a photo.  It is stunning...


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the yg vintage.
> I will ask my special IT tech friend to help me poost a photo for you



This was quite lovely of you to do!



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl asked me to post her gorgeous yellow gold Vintage Alhambra earclips:



I love how glowy the yellow gold is! 



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl has asked me to reveal her latest Van Cleef & Arpels addition,  May I present her Sparkly Pave Frivole earclips:



These are gorgeous!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I really struggled over the decision to buy the pave frivoles.
> This is my very first piece of vca pave.  I was also considering the flower lace earrings.
> Ultimately I decided that the frivoles better fit my lifestyle.
> While I love the fl earrings, I knew that I would not have the occasion to enjoy them nearly as often.
> I LOVE these treasures.
> Thank you to my dear tpf friends who helped me decide on these....you know who you are.:hugs



I think you made the right choice! The flower lace earrings are fabulous, but the pavé frivole earrings are elegant and appropriate anywhere, anytime! I also loved the 9 Frivole motif necklace, I love it even more than vintage alhambra and I didn't think that was possible.  Wear it always in good health!


----------



## sleepykitten

einseine said:


> I also found the pic of the Christmas LE pendant for this year.  So pretty!!!



Thanks for sharing! These are gorgeous, are they available now? what are the price points?


----------



## veroliz

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> TexasGirlieGirl's Lovely 2 ten motif Vintage Alhambra Necklaces and matching Vintage Alhambra earclips in yellow gold:



TGG, I have wanted the 10 motif YG for a long time... After your beautiful modeling pic, now I also want the earrings! They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## veroliz

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> TexasGirlieGirl wearing her stunning Frivole 9 motif necklace (her beautiful skin really makes the necklace look extra awesome!):



WOw!! I am speechless!! So delicate and stunning!! And you definetely should share your secret for your beautiful skin!!


----------



## veroliz

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> TexasGirlieGirl has asked me to reveal her latest Van Cleef & Arpels addition,  May I present her Sparkly Pave Frivole earclips:



Love them!!


----------



## veroliz

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> TexasGirlieGirl asked me to post her gorgeous yellow gold Vintage Alhambra earclips:



Thank you tbbbjb for posting these TGG pictures  can't stop staring at them... Oh I need a money tree!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


>


 
My secret project!!! 



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl asked me to post her gorgeous yellow gold Vintage Alhambra earclips:


 
Beautiful!!! You have really gorgeous hair.



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl's Lovely 2 ten motif Vintage Alhambra Necklaces and matching Vintage Alhambra earclips in yellow gold:


 
We are almost twins!!!



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl wearing her stunning Frivole 9 motif necklace (her beautiful skin really makes the necklace look extra awesome!):


 
Wow... Was this your secret purchase??? Tooooo obvious IMO. lol It looks really great on you!



tbbbjb said:


> TexasGirlieGirl has asked me to reveal her latest Van Cleef & Arpels addition, May I present her Sparkly Pave Frivole earclips:


 
:worthy: Love your first diamnd pave piece!!! You look great!

Conclusion: You have not really slowed down yet.
Thanks for *tbbbjb*!! Why not post all these tgg's pics in the Reference Forum, too?


----------



## einseine

sleepykitten said:


> Thanks for sharing! These are gorgeous, are they available now? what are the price points?


 
Hi sleepykitten!  2012 Christmas LE pendant should be available in December???  I am not sure.  I don't know the price, either.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks, Einseine
No, the frivole was not a secret purchase. I posted it because somebody has asked to see a mod photo.  My letterwood was my secret piece (from dh) because he feels that the price is silly for the 'wood.  I love it and really wanted a LE piece...(yes, I totally drank the kool aid) so I only bought a 10 motif but I am still afraid to show him because he will make fun of me/it.:shame:





einseine said:


> My secret project!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! You have really gorgeous hair.
> 
> 
> 
> We are almost twins!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Was this your secret purchase??? Tooooo obvious IMO. lol It looks really great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> :worthy: Love your first diamnd pave piece!!! You look great!
> 
> Conclusion: You have not really slowed down yet.
> Thanks for *tbbbjb*!! Why not post all these tgg's pics in the Reference Forum, too?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you for the very kind words, Veroliz
Perhaps it's just good lighting...or dove soap?





veroliz said:


> WOw!! I am speechless!! So delicate and stunning!! And you definetely should share your secret for your beautiful skin!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really struggled over the decision to buy the pave frivoles.
> This is my very first piece of vca pave.  I was also considering the flower lace earrings.
> Ultimately I decided that the frivoles better fit my lifestyle.
> While I love the fl earrings, I knew that I would not have the occasion to enjoy them nearly as often.
> I LOVE these treasures.
> Thank you to my dear tpf friends who helped me decide on these....you know who you are.:hugs



Love all your pictures, but especially the pave frivole.  I know how you struggled with the decision, but they are beautiful on you!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Beautiful pieces. Congrats


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel that I am in excellent company!






sbelle said:


> Love all your pictures, but especially the pave frivole. I know how you struggled with the decision, but they are beautiful on you!


----------



## bkforbes

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Has anybody heard any recent intel reports about anything new and exciting that might be coming out soon?
> 
> Letter wood was the most recent offering....I keep hearing about malachite for the spring. Very little details except that it will be part of the vintage collection.  Still no confirmation on the lapis.
> 
> Please share your thoughts about malachite.
> Love the green??



Hi! A few weeks ago I posted this:
I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?

responded to by texasgirliegirl: 

It could be on a long chain that allows you to wear it long or wrap the chain twice and essentially have a short pendant necklace.
The permanent letter wood collection is going to have a pendant like this..

I was under the impression that the malachite would not be a limited edition but a i guess semi permanent addition to their current offerings but again I'm a newcomer and maybe I misunderstood!


----------



## chaneljewel

So what's the difference between the limited edition LE and the regular LE?  What makes the limited edition special if there's a regular line LE?  I'm confused.


----------



## etoupebirkin

CATEYES said:


> Sounds amazing





TankerToad said:


> Ohhh my~wish we could see a spy pic of the ruby band. WOW! AM dreaming of how decadent that band is~
> Etoupe~you get the best stuff~





chaneljewel said:


> Ahhhh...I'd love to see the ruby band too!



For those who were asking, here are pics of the 16.56 carat ruby band. Each stone is close to 1.2 carats. I memo-ed it today. In reality, the stones are somewhat redder and more transparent than in the pictures. I will have to have it re-made and sized to my finger. So what do you ladies think  Perlee or ruby?


----------



## park56

etoupebirkin said:


> For those who were asking, here are pics of the 16.56 carat ruby band. Each stone is close to 1.2 carats. I memo-ed it today. In reality, the stones are somewhat redder and more transparent than in the pictures. I will have to have it re-made and sized to my finger. So what do you ladies think  Perlee or ruby?




WOW!  I am speechless - this ring is so stunning and so unusual.  It is gorgeous on you!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> for those who were asking, here are pics of the 16.56 carat ruby band. Each stone is close to 1.2 carats. I memo-ed it today. In reality, the stones are somewhat redder and more transparent than in the pictures. I will have to have it re-made and sized to my finger. So what do you ladies think  perlee or ruby?


 
ruby ruby ruby!!
Like something royalty would wear.
ADORE!!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

TankerToad said it right, looks like a piece royalty would have!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The limited editions are just that...limited offerings and characterized by alternating motifs.
For example, a few years back the malachite and the lapis were offered...each had the alternating motifs...malachite with yg or lapis with yg. Only 100 ten motifs of each were created and numbered. I am unsure about how many 20 motifs were created.
This past August, the LE letter wood collection was introduced. These pieces have wood alternating with solid pink gold motifs.
In November the regular letter wood collection will be released...each motif will be wood set in pg.
This Spring, the malachite will be released...same concept. Each motif will be malachite...
Does this help





chaneljewel said:


> So what's the difference between the limited edition LE and the regular LE?  What makes the limited edition special if there's a regular line LE?  I'm confused.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes!
A magic pendant will be offered..along with a ten motif, a 20 motif, bracelet and earrings.





bkforbes said:


> Hi! A few weeks ago I posted this:
> I went in to VCA today and my SA said that with the malachite for spring, they would have a magic pendent but the chain would be longer so that you could wear it two ways? I cant remember her exact wording but does that make sense?
> 
> responded to by texasgirliegirl:
> 
> It could be on a long chain that allows you to wear it long or wrap the chain twice and essentially have a short pendant necklace.
> The permanent letter wood collection is going to have a pendant like this..
> 
> I was under the impression that the malachite would not be a limited edition but a i guess semi permanent addition to their current offerings but again I'm a newcomer and maybe I misunderstood!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!
> A magic pendant will be offered..along with a ten motif, a 20 motif, bracelet and earrings.


The pendant is sounding quite appealing since it has the option for long necklace or short!  Can hardly wait to start seeing some of these pieces!


----------



## POODLGRL

etoupebirkin said:


> For those who were asking, here are pics of the 16.56 carat ruby band. Each stone is close to 1.2 carats. I memo-ed it today. In reality, the stones are somewhat redder and more transparent than in the pictures. I will have to have it re-made and sized to my finger. So what do you ladies think  Perlee or ruby?


1) What's your source for these?  The reason I ask, is because stones can be reset into a designer setting.  These look lovely, but make sure the stones are original to the setting (if need be, take the ring to an appraiser--there are tell-tale signs) and make sure the stones are not color enhanced (heat or chemicals).  If this is original VCA they should not be.
Assuming everything checks out-GO FOR THE RUBIES!   Fine, natural rubies that are perfectly matched are extraordinarily hard to come by and and in this size--and all the way around the band are even more rare.
The ring is spectacular.  You can always buy the perlee.
Thanks for offering a peek, asking advice (so much fun to see your choices and those of everyone else) and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## POODLGRL

Just found out VCA is having a dreaded price increase in November.  I don't know how much.  I think the least they could do is wait until after Christmas.  Bah Humbug.


----------



## couturequeen

POODLGRL said:


> Just found out VCA is having a dreaded price increase in November.  I don't know how much.  I think the least they could do is wait until after Christmas.  Bah Humbug.



My SA just told me this today. She said 11/1.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> For those who were asking, here are pics of the 16.56 carat ruby band. Each stone is close to 1.2 carats. I memo-ed it today. In reality, the stones are somewhat redder and more transparent than in the pictures. I will have to have it re-made and sized to my finger. So what do you ladies think  Perlee or ruby?


 
The ring is stunning. You could have it re-made and not have the rubies go all around, that way you could get earings made too.


----------



## periogirl28

I totally agree with going for the rubies. If these are vintage VCA then they are probably unheated Burmese rubies, which are getting scarce. In this size, matched for colour, it's worth grabbing!


----------



## cowbelle

EtoupeB, ruby ring all the way. So unique and fab.


----------



## sbelle

couturequeen said:


> My SA just told me this today. She said 11/1.





POODLGRL said:


> Just found out VCA is having a dreaded price increase in November.  I don't know how much.  I think the least they could do is wait until after Christmas.  Bah Humbug.




Just curious-- are these VCA SA's that told you?  Seems like they would know.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> So what do you ladies think  Perlee or ruby?



Ruby all the way!  It is an incredible ring and you won't see anyone else wearing it!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> So what do you ladies think &#151; Perlee or ruby?


Ruby


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Thank you for the very kind words, Veroliz
> Perhaps it's just good lighting...or dove soap?



TGG... I think it's genes!!... I also wear Dove soap and dont have such beautiful skin LOL...


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> The limited editions are just that...limited offerings and characterized by alternating motifs.
> For example, a few years back the malachite and the lapis were offered...each had the alternating motifs...malachite with yg or lapis with yg. Only 100 ten motifs of each were created and numbered. I am unsure about how many 20 motifs were created.
> This past August, the LE letter wood collection was introduced. These pieces have wood alternating with solid pink gold motifs.
> In November the regular letter wood collection will be released...each motif will be wood set in pg.
> This Spring, the malachite will be released...same concept. Each motif will be malachite...
> Does this help


 
Yes, thanks.  I thought the alternating motifs must be the reason for the limited edition.  I actually love that look too.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> For those who were asking, here are pics of the 16.56 carat ruby band. Each stone is close to 1.2 carats. I memo-ed it today. In reality, the stones are somewhat redder and more transparent than in the pictures. I will have to have it re-made and sized to my finger. So what do you ladies think  Perlee or ruby?


 

Exquisite!!!  Would be impossible to resist!!!!


----------



## thimp

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I really struggled over the decision to buy the pave frivoles.
> This is my very first piece of vca pave.  I was also considering the flower lace earrings.
> Ultimately I decided that the frivoles better fit my lifestyle.
> While I love the fl earrings, I knew that I would not have the occasion to enjoy them nearly as often.
> I LOVE these treasures.
> Thank you to my dear tpf friends who helped me decide on these....you know who you are.:hugs



So late to your reveal! Your VCA collection is perfection, and you wear every piece beautifully! Your pave frivole looks gorgeous on you, tgg! Xxoo


----------



## dbeech

Betteridge just added some VCA estate pieces to their website.  They have a lotus between the fingers ring, Cosmos earrings, a carnelian alhambra bracelet and some grey MOP studs.  

They also had a 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace, but I just purchased that piece this morning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oh NO!

Right before the letter wood release....




POODLGRL said:


> Just found out VCA is having a dreaded price increase in November.  I don't know how much.  I think the least they could do is wait until after Christmas.  Bah Humbug.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yay!
Great piece...





dbeech said:


> Betteridge just added some VCA estate pieces to their website.  They have a lotus between the fingers ring, Cosmos earrings, a carnelian alhambra bracelet and some grey MOP studs.
> 
> They also had a 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace, but I just purchased that piece this morning.


----------



## dbeech

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yay!
> Great piece...


 

Now I just need to find another 10 motif so I can wear the two together as a 20 motif. It never ends does it???


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes!
> A magic pendant will be offered..along with a ten motif, a 20 motif, bracelet and earrings.


 
Thanks for the info!  I can't wait to see the Magic pendant and bracelet.  I was hoping for alternating motifs on the bracelet, like the letterwood.


----------



## darkangel07760

I KNEW there was going to be a price increase soon. I was going to wait on gettong my next piece, but forget it, this is the last for me.
I wanted to get the rose gold carnelian sweet clover. I was trying to decide between the necklace or the bracelet. I think I wkll get the necklace because the single motifs.always seem to slide and be under my wrist, not on top.


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you know how much the sweet bracelets are likely to go up by?


----------



## tbbbjb

dbeech said:


> Betteridge just added some VCA estate pieces to their website.  They have a lotus between the fingers ring, Cosmos earrings, a carnelian alhambra bracelet and some grey MOP studs.
> 
> They also had a 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace, but I just purchased that piece this morning.



That went fast!  I didn't even get a chance to see the grey MOP studs


----------



## CATEYES

dbeech said:


> Betteridge just added some VCA estate pieces to their website.  They have a lotus between the fingers ring, Cosmos earrings, a carnelian alhambra bracelet and some grey MOP studs.
> 
> They also had a 10 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace, but I just purchased that piece this morning.


Don't see the grey MOP earrings...guess they already sold!


----------



## ILoveC

I need some advice please. I want to buy the onyx in a 10 motif or 20. I'm in my mid 30s. Should I buy 2 10s and link them together or just one 20?  The 20 offers 2 looks while linking 2 10s offers 3 looks. I also don't know how the clasps look when you link 2 10s together. And I could just buy one 10 now and later buy another 10. If anyone has any pictures of 2 10s linked that would be great. Thank you !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I do not believe at the motifs will be alternating as these are typically for the limited pieces.



G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for the info!  I can't wait to see the Magic pendant and bracelet.  I was hoping for alternating motifs on the bracelet, like the letterwood.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the two if you ever feel that you will wear it short.
I would get them now because another price increase is rumored!



ILoveC said:


> I need some advice please. I want to buy the onyx in a 10 motif or 20. I'm in my mid 30s. Should I buy 2 10s and link them together or just one 20?  The 20 offers 2 looks while linking 2 10s offers 3 looks. I also don't know how the clasps look when you link 2 10s together. And I could just buy one 10 now and later buy another 10. If anyone has any pictures of 2 10s linked that would be great. Thank you !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Never!
I already want another LE letter wood....ugh.


dbeech said:


> Now I just need to find another 10 motif so I can wear the two together as a 20 motif. It never ends does it???


----------



## ILoveC

Thank you Texas girl. I've had my eye on the onyx for a while.


----------



## ILoveC

Sorry, texasgirliegirl.


----------



## dbeech

ILoveC said:


> I need some advice please. I want to buy the onyx in a 10 motif or 20. I'm in my mid 30s. Should I buy 2 10s and link them together or just one 20? The 20 offers 2 looks while linking 2 10s offers 3 looks. I also don't know how the clasps look when you link 2 10s together. And I could just buy one 10 now and later buy another 10. If anyone has any pictures of 2 10s linked that would be great. Thank you !


 

I agree with Texasgirliegirl.  I have a 20 motif MOP necklace which I do wear doubled occasionally, but I really like the look of the single 10 motif necklace.  Today I purchased a 10 motif onyx and will be looking for another one.  The clasp on the necklace is pretty discrete so you don't really notice it when wearing two 10's.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Are you guys certain VCA is adding letter wood to the regular line?  I heard today that they are not.  I'm concerned because I have the LE, but the pink doesn't look great on me.  I've been planning on returning it, and waiting for it in YG, but I don't want to totally miss out on it because I do really like the wood.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Are you guys certain VCA is adding letter wood to the regular line?  I heard today that they are not.  I'm concerned because I have the LE, but the pink doesn't look great on me.  I've been planning on returning it, and waiting for it in YG, but I don't want to totally miss out on it because I do really like the wood.



There is supposed to be a regular on, but I think it's RG as well.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Bethc said:


> There is supposed to be a regular on, but I think it's RG as well.



Well, shoot!  Thanks, Beth.  Now, I don't know what to do.  I have too much pink tone in my face to wear pink gold.  Maybe I'll play with mixing it with my other 20s and see what I think.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi everyone! Thanks for the advice on the ruby ring. FYI, it's not VCA, but it is a very high end jewelry manufacturer. It's one of the most exclusive and expensive manufacturers that Neiman's sources from. The stones are all certified Burmese, non-heat treated stones.

They may also have a ring in a smaller finger size. So, I'll look at both and make a decision. Also, triple points is coming up, so this will represent a healthy gift card.


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I do not believe at the motifs will be alternating as these are typically for the limited pieces.


 
Thanks.  Too bad.  I love the look of the alternating motifs (:


----------



## MsJones

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the advice on the ruby ring. FYI, it's not VCA, but it is a very high end jewelry manufacturer. It's one of the most exclusive and expensive manufacturers that Neiman's sources from. The stones are all certified Burmese, non-heat treated stones.
> 
> They may also have a ring in a smaller finger size. So, I'll look at both and make a decision. Also, triple points is coming up, so this will represent a healthy gift card.


Do you know when triple points is?  I am ready to make a purchase and have been holding out for the next one.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MsJones said:


> Do you know when triple points is?  I am ready to make a purchase and have been holding out for the next one.  Thanks for the help!



October 11-12 is what was told to me today. I am hoping to get my new ring by 10/31.


----------



## bkforbes

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> October 11-12 is what was told to me today. I am hoping to get my new ring by 10/31.



Is tripe points for Amex?


----------



## couturequeen

sbelle said:


> Just curious-- are these VCA SA's that told you?  Seems like they would know.



Yes, my VCA SA told me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My understanding is that the regular letterwood will be set in pg.
In fact, strangely in one of my VCA coffee table books (gift from SA) there is a photo of a letterwood bracelet set in pg and it is listed circa 2009.

The letterwood is so beautiful...I would love to add another ten motif because IMO it is most beautiful worn long.  Have you tried mixing yours with turquoise?
Since yours is a 20 and worn against clothing and not close to your face/neck like a 10 motif do you suppose you can get used to it?  I did not really think that I could pull off the pg either, but I like how it sort of blends in with my skintone and the focus is more on the wood....




Cavalier Girl said:


> Are you guys certain VCA is adding letter wood to the regular line? I heard today that they are not. I'm concerned because I have the LE, but the pink doesn't look great on me. I've been planning on returning it, and waiting for it in YG, but I don't want to totally miss out on it because I do really like the wood.


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks.  Too bad.  I love the look of the alternating motifs (:


I love the look of the alternating motifs the most as well.  I am crossing my fingers the malachite and lapis are going to be released that way this time around....but from the sneak peak pics, doesn't look like it.  Are you thinking of getting the alternating letterwood?


----------



## chaneljewel

I also love the look of the alternating LE and pg...it's just gorgeous.  I just got my mop bracelet today and am soooo excited!   I love vca!


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the advice on the ruby ring. FYI, it's not VCA, but it is a very high end jewelry manufacturer. It's one of the most exclusive and expensive manufacturers that Neiman's sources from. The stones are all certified Burmese, non-heat treated stones.
> 
> They may also have a ring in a smaller finger size. So, I'll look at both and make a decision. Also, triple points is coming up, so this will represent a healthy gift card.



Go, go, go!


----------



## Slidey

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Are you guys certain VCA is adding letter wood to the regular line?  I heard today that they are not.  I'm concerned because I have the LE, but the pink doesn't look great on me.  I've been planning on returning it, and waiting for it in YG, but I don't want to totally miss out on it because I do really like the wood.



Yes they are definitely adding letter wood to the regular line, I saw it at the weekend. It's in pink gold though as one of the other posters mentioned.
If you have not seen it already, definitely check out the tigers eye in yellow gold, it is much nicer than I expected! Wow!


----------



## MsJones

etoupebirkin said:


> October 11-12 is what was told to me today. I am hoping to get my new ring by 10/31.



Thank you!  Love the ring!  It's just stunning!  Lucky lucky lady!


----------



## sbelle

ILoveC said:


> I also don't know how the clasps look when you link 2 10s together.





dbeech said:


> The clasp on the necklace is pretty discrete so you don't really notice it when wearing two 10's.



Here's a picture of a 20 and a 10 hooked together.  The 2nd clasp is visible.  Additionally the clasp that is visible is the flat longer clasp (that I love), not the one you see most often.  It is more noticeable that the regular clasp.


----------



## ILoveC

sbelle said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of a 20 and a 10 hooked together.  The 2nd clasp is visible.  Additionally the clasp that is visible is the flat longer clasp (that I love), not the one you see most often.  It is more noticeable that the regular clasp.



Thank you for posting. Does the clasp bother you? There was another thread about purchasing 2 10s versus one 20 and there were good points about buying the 2 10s, for instance you can wear a short single strand, and that vc could solder together later. I would like as many options to wear as possible.


----------



## sbelle

ILoveC said:


> Thank you for posting.* Does the clasp bother you?* There was another thread about purchasing 2 10s versus one 20 and there were good points about buying the 2 10s, for instance you can wear a short single strand, and *that vc could solder together later*. I would like as many options to wear as possible.



If you ever think you'd wear the 10 motif by itself for a shorter look, I'd get  two 10's.  I tend to wear 20 motifs more often, so I have 20's more than 10's.

The clasp *never* bothers me.  I took that picture because I noticed it was showing and wanted people to see what the clasp looks like when it is visible.  When I look at the picture even though I know exactly where the clasp is showing, it still takes me a couple seconds to find it.   I think 99% of other people would never see it.

I would caution you not to count on VCA agreeing to join two 10 motifs.  I had three 10 motifs and decided I wanted to make two of them into a 20.  I sent them to the NYC workshop and had to go through a 6 month process (during which they had my pieces) of getting approval from Paris.  

Regardless of what a SA might tell you, everything like that needs to be approved in Paris.  My SA told me that the workshop would do whatever I wanted.  Not true--Paris decides many of these things.    My request was approved, but my understanding is just because something has been approved in the past, does not mean it will be again.  So I would buy two 10's only if you would be ok if VCA turned a request to combine.



This is a bit off topic, but further on the getting work approved by VCA.  I know someone who had a pair of vintage alhambra earclips and lost one.  She asked VCA if they would turn the one earclip into a pendant and it was not approved.  They suggested that she send the one earclip back to VCA in exchange for a pair with her paying additional for the extra earclip.  Years ago I did that with David Yurman and John Hardy and each time I had to pay 50% of the current retail.  VCA made her pay more than 60% of current retail.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

So, I just heard that not EVERYTHING will be going up. Only certain collections as they have done in the past. This is the list I received:

All pave items(frivole, alhambra, etc.)
Cosmos collection
Alhambra white gold and turquoise
Alhambra solid yellow gold and solid rose gold
Vintage alhambra watches
Charm watches 

If anything above is on your wish list, NM has triple points next week. I know the store in Tampa gets a ton of VCA in.


----------



## MsJones

ALLinTHEbag said:


> So, I just heard that not EVERYTHING will be going up. Only certain collections as they have done in the past. This is the list I received:
> 
> All pave items(frivole, alhambra, etc.)
> Cosmos collection
> Alhambra white gold and turquoise
> Alhambra solid yellow gold and solid rose gold
> Vintage alhambra watches
> Charm watches
> 
> If anything above is on your wish list, NM has triple points next week. I know the store in Tampa gets a ton of VCA in.


What kind of increase do they generally do?  10%? 20%? 30%?
Thanks for the info!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Someone posted the specifics in the pricing thread:
Vintage Alhambra All PG & YG(solid) 5%
Magic Alhambra WG Pave- 4%
Magic Alhambra WG-4%
Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP_ 8%
Fleurette WG: 7%
Butterfly Clip & Pendants- 11%
Cosmos: 6%
Charms Watches: 4%
Alhambra Watches: 6%


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I wonder how they decide what goes up?


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you know if the sweet alhambra yg mop bracelet will go up? if it does are we talking alot? thanks


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, so only WG Alhambra pieces are going up and the solid gold pieces? I hope this is true! Please no YG! ))


----------



## beachy10

bkforbes said:


> Is tripe points for Amex?


 
It's with the NM card.


----------



## CATEYES

chaneljewel said:


> I also love the look of the alternating LE and pg...it's just gorgeous.  I just got my mop bracelet today and am soooo excited!   I love vca!


Can't wait to see your new bracelet!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

bkforbes said:


> Is tripe points for Amex?



No, only for Neiman Marcus cardholders.


----------



## ILoveC

sbelle said:


> If you ever think you'd wear the 10 motif by itself for a shorter look, I'd get  two 10's.  I tend to wear 20 motifs more often, so I have 20's more than 10's.
> 
> The clasp *never* bothers me.  I took that picture because I noticed it was showing and wanted people to see what the clasp looks like when it is visible.  When I look at the picture even though I know exactly where the clasp is showing, it still takes me a couple seconds to find it.   I think 99% of other people would never see it.
> 
> I would caution you not to count on VCA agreeing to join two 10 motifs.  I had three 10 motifs and decided I wanted to make two of them into a 20.  I sent them to the NYC workshop and had to go through a 6 month process (during which they had my pieces) of getting approval from Paris.
> 
> Regardless of what a SA might tell you, everything like that needs to be approved in Paris.  My SA told me that the workshop would do whatever I wanted.  Not true--Paris decides many of these things.    My request was approved, but my understanding is just because something has been approved in the past, does not mean it will be again.  So I would buy two 10's only if you would be ok if VCA turned a request to combine.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but further on the getting work approved by VCA.  I know someone who had a pair of vintage alhambra earclips and lost one.  She asked VCA if they would turn the one earclip into a pendant and it was not approved.  They suggested that she send the one earclip back to VCA in exchange for a pair with her paying additional for the extra earclip.  Years ago I did that with David Yurman and John Hardy and each time I had to pay 50% of the current retail.  VCA made her pay more than 60% of current retail.




Thank you for the information.  Based on your picture, I don't think the clasp would bother me either.  I also want the option to wear the necklace as a single strand.  Thanks again for helping me decide.  I love tPF!


----------



## tbbbjb

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> No, only for Neiman Marcus cardholders.



Actually depending on what type of amex you have you can link it and receive the points.   I have a platinum and my friend has a black and they are both linkable.  Just FYI.  HTH


----------



## Coffee Addicted

ALLinTHEbag said:
			
		

> Someone posted the specifics in the pricing thread:
> Vintage Alhambra All PG & YG(solid) 5%
> Magic Alhambra WG Pave- 4%
> Magic Alhambra WG-4%
> Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP_ 8%
> Fleurette WG: 7%
> Butterfly Clip & Pendants- 11%
> Cosmos: 6%
> Charms Watches: 4%
> Alhambra Watches: 6%



Thanks!


----------



## MsJones

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Someone posted the specifics in the pricing thread:
> Vintage Alhambra All PG & YG(solid) 5%
> Magic Alhambra WG Pave- 4%
> Magic Alhambra WG-4%
> Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP_ 8%
> Fleurette WG: 7%
> Butterfly Clip & Pendants- 11%
> Cosmos: 6%
> Charms Watches: 4%
> Alhambra Watches: 6%


 
Wow!  Great info!  Thanks so much for the details!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tbbbjb said:


> Actually depending on what type of amex you have you can link it and receive the points.   I have a platinum and my friend has a black and they are both linkable.  Just FYI.  HTH



Wow!  Does that mean you get AmEx points and InCircle points???  How could I not have known this???


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

FROM NM website: "Enrolled Platinum Card® and Centurion® members from American Express earn one point for virtually every dollar spent and are not eligible
for bonus-point opportunities."  I don't think you could do both.


----------



## MsJones

ALLinTHEbag said:


> FROM NM website: "Enrolled Platinum Card® and Centurion® members from American Express earn one point for virtually every dollar spent and are not eligible
> for bonus-point opportunities."  I don't think you could do both.



Yeah, we have the centurion card and cannot have both either.  That is why I have a Neiman Marcus card as well.


----------



## bkforbes

Can't believe that in 2010 the 20 motif costs how much the magic necklace costs today!!


----------



## tbbbjb

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Can't believe that in 2010 the 20 motif costs how much the magic necklace costs today!!



I think you have that in reverse...


----------



## purseaddictnew

bkforbes said:


> Can't believe that in 2010 the 20 motif costs how much the magic necklace costs today!!


 
???


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree...this must be in reverse because the long magic is pricier than the 20 motif.




bkforbes said:


> Can't believe that in 2010 the 20 motif costs how much the magic necklace costs today!!


----------



## bbcakes

Can anyone recommend a knowledgeable and friendly SA at Fashion Island (CA) VCA? Or any other NM in the country for that matter? TIA!


----------



## Kkho

Hi there, I'm new to van cleef but I'm trying to find the Alhambra vintage ear clips , yellow gold with turquoise and its matching ring for a while. Called London, Los Angeles, Singapore and all haven't seen the turquoise for months. Has anyone seen any recently?


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really struggled over the decision to buy the pave frivoles.
> This is my very first piece of vca pave.  I was also considering the flower lace earrings.
> Ultimately I decided that the frivoles better fit my lifestyle.
> While I love the fl earrings, I knew that I would not have the occasion to enjoy them nearly as often.
> I LOVE these treasures.
> Thank you to my dear tpf friends who helped me decide on these....you know who you are.:hugs


Congrats they look lovely on you.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Kkho said:


> Hi there, I'm new to van cleef but I'm trying to find the Alhambra vintage ear clips , yellow gold with turquoise and its matching ring for a while. Called London, Los Angeles, Singapore and all haven't seen the turquoise for months. Has anyone seen any recently?


The VCA in Palm Beach has turquoise as soon as a month ago. My SA called me to tell me they found some and how rare it was. I already have it in WG so I did not ask what she had. Her name is Christiane Ouvier at the PB store.


----------



## purseaddictnew

Just have to share this, got another 10 mop to make mine twenty. Absolutely love the option. Yeah!


----------



## purseaddictnew

Here is my onyx. Finally I think I'm happy with my vca collection. Thank u for letting me share.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Love them BOTH!!!!!
Yay!!!




purseaddictnew said:


> Here is my onyx. Finally I think I'm happy with my vca collection. Thank u for letting me share.


----------



## purseaddictnew

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love them BOTH!!!!!
> Yay!!!


 Thank you! I am so happy! hopefully my addction will ease for a while.


----------



## dbeech

Kkho said:


> Hi there, I'm new to van cleef but I'm trying to find the Alhambra vintage ear clips , yellow gold with turquoise and its matching ring for a while. Called London, Los Angeles, Singapore and all haven't seen the turquoise for months. Has anyone seen any recently?


 

Betteridge Jewelers has those earrings on their website for $4,950, but it looks like a link from VCA, so I am not sure if they have them in stock.  I would highly recommend Betteridge.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Well, you have two great basics covered.
Don't be surprised if you start to crave color...turquoise? Carnelian? 
Then after that you will explore differrent collections...frivole? Perlee?
Eventually, the REALLY dangerous territory...pave...





purseaddictnew said:


> Thank you! I am so happy! hopefully my addction will ease for a while.


----------



## purseaddictnew

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well, you have two great basics covered.
> Don't be surprised if you start to crave color...turquoise? Carnelian?
> Then after that you will explore differrent collections...frivole? Perlee?
> Eventually, the REALLY dangerous territory...pave...


 
this has been very bad for my back acocunt. for now, I'll lay low for a while. hehe, but I know, maybe not for long.... and don't tempt me...


----------



## einseine

purseaddictnew said:


> Just have to share this, got another 10 mop to make mine twenty. Absolutely love the option. Yeah!


 
Congrats!!! It looks great on you! I love the 2 x 10-motif idea very much, too!!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:


> Congrats!!! It looks great on you! I love the 2 x 10-motif idea very much, too!!!


thank you! having 2 10s gives the best options! and there are times that I only want to wear one 10. also I love the option of mix and match!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Vca is so addictive!
Much worse than Hermes.....
More expensive and more attainable.



purseaddictnew said:


> this has been very bad for my back acocunt. for now, I'll lay low for a while. hehe, but I know, maybe not for long.... and don't tempt me...


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Vca is so addictive!
> Much worse than Hermes.....
> More expensive and more attainable.


 


I'ts been less than a year since I purchased my first VCA pieces....


----------



## foryoda

einseine said:
			
		

> I'ts been less than a year since I purchased my first VCA pieces....



Haha. I bought my first piece the frivole pave pendant 2 months ago using a big birthday as my excuse.  Since my husband got me the vintage 20-motif WG MOP and I have the matching sweet earrings on order. 

It is so so addictive but I must stop now.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Vca is so addictive!
> Much worse than Hermes.....
> More expensive and more attainable.


More righteous words were never spoken!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

:d





poodlgrl said:


> more righteous words were never spoken!


----------



## Suzie

purseaddictnew said:


> thank you! having 2 10s gives the best options! and there are times that I only want to wear one 10. also I love the option of mix and match!


They both look gorgeous on you, you could also wear the 2 x 20 together and the MOP and onyx 10 together also.


----------



## purseaddictnew

Suzie said:
			
		

> They both look gorgeous on you, you could also wear the 2 x 20 together and the MOP and onyx 10 together also.



Thank you! Good suggestions. I'm def going to try out all the possibilities.  hehe, this is fun!


----------



## Kkho

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The VCA in Palm Beach has turquoise as soon as a month ago. My SA called me to tell me they found some and how rare it was. I already have it in WG so I did not ask what she had. Her name is Christiane Ouvier at the PB store.


Thank you so much. Will call them.


----------



## Kkho

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The VCA in Palm Beach has turquoise as soon as a month ago. My SA called me to tell me they found some and how rare it was. I already have it in WG so I did not ask what she had. Her name is Christiane Ouvier at the PB store.


Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## bkforbes

Is the turquoise going to become unavailable like the coral?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I doubt it.
In the US, the turquoise is supposedly "rested" for a while...something to do with finding an acceptable source for the turquoise.
There have been reports here that in Europe Turquoise is a lot more plentiful.
Turquoise was featured in the last VCA catalogue, so you just never know.
It is very hard to find right now...at least compared to the other stones.



bkforbes said:


> Is the turquoise going to become unavailable like the coral?


----------



## Hermesaholic

bkforbes said:


> Is the turquoise going to become unavailable like the coral?



there is plenty of turquoise.  you just have to ask.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Kkho said:


> Thank you so much for the information!


  Anytime! I hope you were able to find something!!


----------



## bkforbes

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I doubt it.
> In the US, the turquoise is supposedly "rested" for a while...something to do with finding an acceptable source for the turquoise.
> There have been reports here that in Europe Turquoise is a lot more plentiful.
> Turquoise was featured in the last VCA catalogue, so you just never know.
> It is very hard to find right now...at least compared to the other stones.



Okay good I am considering what to buy I'm deciding between a 20 motif necklace or two bracelets which would be the YG mop and YG onyx. I don't know which 20 motif to get. My original instinct was the YG mop but if the turquoise is becoming hard to find then that would be my first choice.. eventually I would like to have them all but that's not happening for quite some time!


----------



## tbbbjb

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Okay good I am considering what to buy I'm deciding between a 20 motif necklace or two bracelets which would be the YG mop and YG onyx. I don't know which 20 motif to get. My original instinct was the YG mop but if the turquoise is becoming hard to find then that would be my first choice.. eventually I would like to have them all but that's not happening for quite some time!



There is a significant price difference between a 20 motif in turquoise (much more) and a 20 motif in mop or onyx (which is $14,800) so you might want to take that into consideration when making your purchase.  HTH


----------



## tbbbjb

My previous post just made me think of something interesting.  If the vintage Alhambra all gold is going up but not the rest of the line, the all gold will cost more than the mop and onyx.  They do utilize more gold for those pieces and maybe that is why they have choosen to increase just that group?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My first 20 motif was the turquoise (followed by the MOP).
It is such a fun and cheerful color...no regrets





tbbbjb said:


> There is a significant price difference between a 20 motif in turquoise (much more) and a 20 motif in mop or onyx (which is $14,800) so you might want to take that into consideration when making your purchase. HTH


----------



## purseaddictnew

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Okay good I am considering what to buy I'm deciding between a 20 motif necklace or two bracelets which would be the YG mop and YG onyx. I don't know which 20 motif to get. My original instinct was the YG mop but if the turquoise is becoming hard to find then that would be my first choice.. eventually I would like to have them all but that's not happening for quite some time!



Keep in mind that mop or onyx can go with more than turquoise. U prob will wear those way more than the turquoise. Turquoise  costs much more also. More than 20k. I would't buy just because it's rare.


----------



## beachy10

bkforbes said:


> Okay good I am considering what to buy I'm deciding between a 20 motif necklace or two bracelets which would be the YG mop and YG onyx. I don't know which 20 motif to get. My original instinct was the YG mop but if the turquoise is becoming hard to find then that would be my first choice.. eventually I would like to have them all but that's not happening for quite some time!


 
I find mop and onyx more wearable than turquoise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would agree with this..especially the part about not buying just because you think it's rare.

Between the MOP and the onyx, I find that I wear the onyx a lot more often.  Hermesaholic seriously enabled me to buy the onyx (along with featherfactor Kat) and I am so happy that they did.



purseaddictnew said:


> Keep in mind that mop or onyx can go with more than turquoise. U prob will wear those way more than the turquoise. Turquoise costs much more also. More than 20k. I would't buy just because it's rare.


----------



## bkforbes

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> I would agree with this..especially the part about not buying just because you think it's rare.
> 
> Between the MOP and the onyx, I find that I wear the onyx a lot more often.  Hermesaholic seriously enabled me to buy the onyx (along with featherfactor Kat) and I am so happy that they did.



You guys are right. To clarify the decision was between:
Option A: a YG 20 motif which would be my first
Or
Option B: two 5 motif YG bracelets one mop one onyx. I saw them layered on the avatar/profile picture of one of the ladies here and fell in love!!

In terms of the first option, I eventually want to have mop, carnelian, onyx, and turquoise all in YG. In terms of my first addition I rationalized that MOP would be best because of its versatility. However I've been hearing that turquoise is harder to find but can be found if asked for which is why if now is the best time to get it that makes sense albeit the price difference. 

I also don't know if I should opt for the two different five motifs because I think the combination of the two is more age appropriate for me!!


----------



## beachy10

bkforbes said:


> You guys are right. To clarify the decision was between:
> Option A: a YG 20 motif which would be my first
> Or
> Option B: two 5 motif YG bracelets one mop one onyx. I saw them layered on the avatar/profile picture of one of the ladies here and fell in love!!
> 
> In terms of the first option, I eventually want to have mop, carnelian, onyx, and turquoise all in YG. In terms of my first addition I rationalized that MOP would be best because of its versatility. However I've been hearing that turquoise is harder to find but can be found if asked for which is why if now is the best time to get it that makes sense albeit the price difference.
> 
> I also don't know if I should opt for the two different five motifs because I think the combination of the two is more age appropriate for me!!


 
Honestly I get the most wear out of my 20 motif necklace than I do any of my bracelets. The bracelets feel more dressy to me for some reason. 

If you really like turquoise you could do a bracelet or pendant. The necklace is so expensive!


----------



## POODLGRL

bkforbes said:


> Okay good I am considering what to buy I'm deciding between a 20 motif necklace or two bracelets which would be the YG mop and YG onyx. I don't know which 20 motif to get. My original instinct was the YG mop but if the turquoise is becoming hard to find then that would be my first choice.. eventually I would like to have them all but that's not happening for quite some time!


I have an entirely different take on this.  If you love the turquoise and can do it, even if it's a stretch, go for it.  The price increases have been so steep, some pieces have become out of reach.  I think of VCA as a moving escalator-it's expensive, but if you love it, at some point you just have to jump on.
To give you an example: my first 20 motif necklace-YG MOP was $6600.  I was horrified-it had increased from $4500 (btw, that was only about 6 years ago).  The price has now more than doubled.  
The point is, next year's prices will make this year's prices seem reasonable. No matter what the increase, the MOP and the onyx will always be less expensive than turquoise.  If you love the turquoise and can do it, I say buy it now, you can always fill in with the others later.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

beachy10 said:


> *Honestly I get the most wear out of my 20 motif necklace than I do any of my bracelets.* The bracelets feel more dressy to me for some reason.
> 
> If you really like turquoise you could do a bracelet or pendant. The necklace is so expensive!


 
Same here.  Though, I often connect my bracelets to the coordinating necklaces to make them longer.  Plus, it's the only way I can comfortable wear the twenties doubled.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

May I see pictures from any of you that have carnelian?  I traded my letter wood for it, and it arrived today.  I was hoping for a more reddish tone, but it's much more orange.  I like it, I'm just not sure I "love" it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

To Bkforbes..........If you love the turquoise, and can possibly afford it, go for it!  It was my first VCA Alhambra, and is still my favorite.  I wear it year round.  Looks fantastic in the winter with navy!  It never fails to lift my mood.


----------



## POODLGRL

tbbbjb said:


> My previous post just made me think of something interesting.  If the vintage Alhambra all gold is going up but not the rest of the line, the all gold will cost more than the mop and onyx.  They do utilize more gold for those pieces and maybe that is why they have choosen to increase just that group?


The excuse they have used in the past to justify price increases is that the price of gold has gone up.  This is implausible if price increases are limited to the vintage Alhambra w only semi-precious stones- the amount of gold in those is negligible compared to the all gold Alhambra. That's the reason for the increase.


----------



## MoreTorque

Hello!!

I've been admiring everyone's VCA pieces in the thread and I finally made my first purchase...WG vintage Alhambra pendant in chalcedony!!

But I have a question:  What kind of earrings does everyone pair their pieces with??  I normally wear hoops but I'm thinking something like simple studs will be better?


----------



## bkforbes

MoreTorque said:
			
		

> Hello!!
> 
> I've been admiring everyone's VCA pieces in the thread and I finally made my first purchase...WG vintage Alhambra pendant in chalcedony!!
> 
> But I have a question:  What kind of earrings does everyone pair their pieces with??  I normally wear hoops but I'm thinking something like simple studs will be better?



Congratulations!!! Can you post pictures?!


----------



## bkforbes

Thank you for all of your insight!! I understand everyone's viewpoints and have a lot to consider!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

POODLGRL said:


> I have an entirely different take on this.  If you love the turquoise and can do it, even if it's a stretch, go for it.  The price increases have been so steep, some pieces have become out of reach.  I think of VCA as a moving escalator-it's expensive, but if you love it, at some point you just have to jump on.
> To give you an example: my first 20 motif necklace-YG MOP was $6600.  I was horrified-it had increased from $4500 (btw, that was only about 6 years ago).  The price has now more than doubled.
> The point is, next year's prices will make this year's prices seem reasonable. No matter what the increase, the MOP and the onyx will always be less expensive than turquoise.  If you love the turquoise and can do it, I say buy it now, you can always fill in with the others later.



Bingo! I agree with every word


----------



## texasbrooke

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> May I see pictures from any of you that have carnelian?  I traded my letter wood for it, and it arrived today.  I was hoping for a more reddish tone, but it's much more orange.  I like it, I'm just not sure I "love" it.



I would not describe mine as orangey.  Mine is probably 3 years or so old and I have noticed the newer carnelian pieces I've seen are lighter and more translucent in turn giving less of a deep red tone.


----------



## dbeech

MoreTorque said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I've been admiring everyone's VCA pieces in the thread and I finally made my first purchase...WG vintage Alhambra pendant in chalcedony!!
> 
> But I have a question: What kind of earrings does everyone pair their pieces with?? I normally wear hoops but I'm thinking something like simple studs will be better?


 

I like to wear my diamond studs or gold hoops with my Vintage Alhambra necklaces.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> May I see pictures from any of you that have carnelian?  I traded my letter wood for it, and it arrived today.  I was hoping for a more reddish tone, but it's much more orange.  I like it, I'm just not sure I "love" it.


If you are not 100% happy with the shade of red ask them to find another one for you ,they shouldn't mind It does vary unite a lot which is why I was so worried about the carnelian pieces I had on order. Fortunately I was very happy with the shade but have seen other pieces that have been quite orange ,which is great if that is what you wanted but not if you prefer a true red.


----------



## I'll take two

texasbrooke said:


> I would not describe mine as orangey.  Mine is probably 3 years or so old and I have noticed the newer carnelian pieces I've seen are lighter and more translucent in turn giving less of a deep red tone.


Beautiful !!


----------



## einseine

I tend to wear my 5-motif in onyx to extend the 10-motif or 20-motif more than it is worn alone as a bracelet. *bkforbes, *as your first piece, my vote is 20-motif in any colour (or 10-motif X 2 pieces!!!)


----------



## surfergirljen

Has anyone seen the breast cancer or holiday pieces yet? I know they're RG with MOP and one with a diamond - I ordered the BC one but wondering when it's coming in?


----------



## surfergirljen

ps Emily Vancamp wearing the gorgeous VCA pave cosmos earrings at the Emmy's!! She had a bracelet on too... sigh!! looove her style!http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2727420/emily-vancamp-emmys-2012-red-carpet-02/


----------



## MoreTorque

bkforbes said:


> Congratulations!!! Can you post pictures?!



Thank you bkforbes!!  I still can't believe I actually bought it!  

The picture is a really blurry (sorry!) but the color is a milky blue with lavender undertones.  The most amazing part is the translucency of the chalcedony!


----------



## MoreTorque

dbeech said:


> I like to wear my diamond studs or gold hoops with my Vintage Alhambra necklaces.



I figured those would be my best two options!  Guess you can never go wrong with a classic look!  Thanks~


----------



## bkforbes

MoreTorque said:
			
		

> Thank you bkforbes!!  I still can't believe I actually bought it!
> 
> The picture is a really blurry (sorry!) but the color is a milky blue with lavender undertones.  The most amazing part is the translucency of the chalcedony!



Wow-I am a newcomer so I haven't seen a picture of the chalcedony highlighting its translucency that's an interesting observation and so cool!!! Enjoy


----------



## sallhs

MoreTorque said:


> Thank you bkforbes!! I still can't believe I actually bought it!
> 
> The picture is a really blurry (sorry!) but the color is a milky blue with lavender undertones. The most amazing part is the translucency of the chalcedony!


 
Amazing!!

First time to see the translucency of the chalcedony, really a beautiful piece.

Congrats and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I typically wear studs or hoops as well but I LOVE the look of the small frivole earrings paired with the vintage alhambra necklaces...



MoreTorque said:


> I figured those would be my best two options! Guess you can never go wrong with a classic look! Thanks~


----------



## Blingaddict

Finally!! I know how to post pics.. Lol..
My turq & mop in wg Alhambra bracelets
 I wear them everyday!


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> Finally!! I know how to post pics.. Lol..
> My turq & mop in wg Alhambra bracelets
> I wear them everyday!


 
They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## katmb

Took advantage of triple points to pick this up (apologies for the somewhat blurry iPhone pic):





According to the SAs, all of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces are increasing in price, not just the ones mentioned in a previous post. Single motifs (pendants) will not increase.


----------



## ghoztz

Blingaddict said:


> Finally!! I know how to post pics.. Lol..
> My turq & mop in wg Alhambra bracelets
> I wear them everyday!




Love the combination of Turq and MOP together.  

I wonder if I'm still able to find Turq with GHW.


----------



## beachy10

katmb said:


> Took advantage of triple points to pick this up (apologies for the somewhat blurry iPhone pic):
> 
> View attachment 1908720
> 
> 
> 
> According to the SAs, all of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces are increasing in price, not just the ones mentioned in a previous post. Single motifs (pendants) will not increase.


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## POODLGRL

A 20-motif turquoise & yellow gold Alhambra necklace just posted on ebay today.


----------



## bkforbes

katmb said:
			
		

> Took advantage of triple points to pick this up (apologies for the somewhat blurry iPhone pic):
> 
> According to the SAs, all of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces are increasing in price, not just the ones mentioned in a previous post. Single motifs (pendants) will not increase.



Wow, beautiful!! Such a classic timeless piece, congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## sbelle

I normally don't ask questions like this, since there will be a 100 different opinions on something like this, but I am having trouble making a decision.  Do y'all think that the lotus earclips look too similar to the pave frivole white gold earclips?  They are both florals.

Frivole









Lotus


----------



## dbeech

katmb said:


> Took advantage of triple points to pick this up (apologies for the somewhat blurry iPhone pic):
> 
> View attachment 1908720
> 
> 
> 
> According to the SAs, all of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces are increasing in price, not just the ones mentioned in a previous post. Single motifs (pendants) will not increase.


 

Beautiful!  I get so much wear out of my 20 motif MOP.  Enjoy!


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I normally don't ask questions like this, since there will be a 100 different opinions on something like this, but I am having trouble making a decision. Do y'all think that the lotus earclips look too similar to the pave frivole white gold earclips? They are both florals.
> 
> Frivole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus


 



I think they look very different. Love both!


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> I think they look very different. Love both!


I don't think the issue is about the difference in appearance as much as the difference in wearability.  Are they interchangeable in terms of function? If so, buy the pair you like best.
If you have the Alhambra necklaces, I'd choose the Alhambra.


----------



## POODLGRL

katmb said:


> Took advantage of triple points to pick this up (apologies for the somewhat blurry iPhone pic):
> 
> View attachment 1908720
> 
> 
> 
> According to the SAs, all of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces are increasing in price, not just the ones mentioned in a previous post. Single motifs (pendants) will not increase.


When is this price increase happening?


----------



## hermesfund

POODLGRL said:


> When is this price increase happening?



The price increase is effective 11/01. 

Ladies where would you recommend buying VCA from?

I am thinking to purchase a 10 motif alhambra MOP and would like to buy it before the price increase.


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> I don't think the issue is about the difference in appearance as much as the difference in wearability.  Are they interchangeable in terms of function? If so, buy the pair you like best.
> If you have the Alhambra necklaces, I'd choose the Alhambra.



I actually have the frivole already and was thinking about adding the lotus.  I love the look of both, but feel like I am duplicating the same look.


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> I actually have the frivole already and was thinking about adding the lotus.  I love the look of both, but feel like I am duplicating the same look.


Well, that's the issue.  Is your frivole also pave?  If so, I'd wait.  Sounds like you want buy something.  As something fabulous is bound to be right around the corner it would be a shame to spend the money on earrings that don't really add to your collection.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I actually have the frivole already and was thinking about adding the lotus. I love the look of both, but feel like I am duplicating the same look.


 
I don't think you would be duplicating but they are rather expesive if you are usure.  I think the Lotus look a little more fancy, Frivole I could see wearing anytime.....with jeans or dressed up. I guess it just depends how much you think you'd wear them.

I am trying to holdback from getting the pave frivole earrings....do you know how much they are going up in price?


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> Well, that's the issue.  Is your frivole also pave?  If so, I'd wait.  Sounds like you want buy something.  As something fabulous is bound to be right around the corner it would be a shame to spend the money on earrings that don't really add to your collection.



My frivole are pave.





beachy10 said:


> I don't think you would be duplicating but they are rather expesive if you are usure.  I think the Lotus look a little more fancy, Frivole I could see wearing anytime.....with jeans or dressed up. I guess it just depends how much you think you'd wear them.
> 
> I am trying to holdback from getting the pave frivole earrings....do you know how much they are going up in price?



I am not sure how much -- if any -- the diamond pieces are going up.  



Thanks so much for y'all's opinions!    I think if I am having this much trouble deciding yes on them that it probably means no!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Go get the pave frivole earrings!




beachy10 said:


> I don't think you would be duplicating but they are rather expesive if you are usure. I think the Lotus look a little more fancy, Frivole I could see wearing anytime.....with jeans or dressed up. I guess it just depends how much you think you'd wear them.
> 
> I am trying to holdback from getting the pave frivole earrings....do you know how much they are going up in price?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Both earrings are beautiful but since you already have the pave frivole (which are my personal favorite) I would wait to see what wonderful item VCA introduces next.
I also feel that the frivole are a bit more wearable..the lotus seem more dressy somehow. Then again of this is what you are looking for they might be just what you need.



sbelle said:


> My frivole are pave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how much -- if any -- the diamond pieces are going up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for y'all's opinions! I think if I am having this much trouble deciding yes on them that it probably means no!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Both earrings are beautiful but since you already have the pave frivole (which are my personal favorite) I would wait to see what wonderful item VCA introduces next.
> I also feel that the frivole are a bit more wearable..the lotus seem more dressy somehow. Then again of this is what you are looking for they might be just what you need.


 

I agree with texasgirliegirl.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Go get the pave frivole earrings!


You're such an enabler!


----------



## beachy10

POODLGRL said:


> You're such an enabler!


 
I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## sjunky13

Wait, all VCA is going up? O no!

So yellow gold pieces as well? I feel sick!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes.
Yes, I am .
(..btw, I absolutely love these earrings! They are my favorites! Really!!  
Why was it so hard for me to decide in the first place? Absolutely love them and when I love something I want for everybody else to have them, too...LOL)........




POODLGRL said:


> You're such an enabler!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Me, too!
So..what's on your list?



sjunky13 said:


> Wait, all VCA is going up? O no!
> 
> So yellow gold pieces as well? I feel sick!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Me, too!
> So..what's on your list?


 
Magic 3 motif earrings,
Onyx 2 tens
MOP 2 tens

Now what? LOL. I can maybe get one item . But what? 

#FWP's!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would get the the onyx.
Onyx is so striking and elegant.....I wear mine a lot more often than my mop and I never would have imagined this would be the case.




sjunky13 said:


> Magic 3 motif earrings,
> Onyx 2 tens
> MOP 2 tens
> 
> Now what? LOL. I can maybe get one item . But what?
> 
> #FWP's!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Turquoise alert!!!
Neimans in Houston has a 20 motif, a bracelet and the super earrings........!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would get the the onyx.
> Onyx is so striking and elegant.....I wear mine a lot more often than my mop and I never would have imagined this would be the case.


 
Onyx 10 motif? Over the earrings? 
I am mad because last year I had the 10 motifs on sale and my sa said I didn't look good in them, this was when they were 5200! 
I didn't think then to add the bracelet to make it longer, I hate this. LOL. This always happens and I am rushed! OY! VCA why?????????????????


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Oh my gosh! When's the increase? Before November? Or December? I might be getting a sweet Alhambra necklace for my sweet sixteen or Christmas!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes.
> Yes, I am .
> (..btw, I absolutely love these earrings! They are my favorites! Really!!
> Why was it so hard for me to decide in the first place? Absolutely love them and when I love something I want for everybody else to have them, too...LOL)........


You're so cute.
I understand completely.  Mine are not pave, but still, I feel very special whenever I wear them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes.The earrings are dangly.
The earrings are more special occasion and the necklace....




sjunky13 said:


> Onyx 10 motif? Over the earrings?
> I am mad because last year I had the 10 motifs on sale and my sa said I didn't look good in them, this was when they were 5200!
> I didn't think then to add the bracelet to make it longer, I hate this. LOL. This always happens and I am rushed! OY! VCA why?????????????????


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nov. 1st.


CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Oh my gosh! When's the increase? Before November? Or December? I might be getting a sweet Alhambra necklace for my sweet sixteen or Christmas!


----------



## Greentea

Of course, now that the price is increasing I'm becoming obsessed with the MOP 10 motif.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

texasgirliegirl said:


> Nov. 1st.



was this confirmed? nooo my birthday is November 8th:cry:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes.


CHANELGIRL96 said:


> was this confirmed? nooo my birthday is November 8th:cry:


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes.



i guess i will just drop that info tidbit by my mom and dad this week... I can't believe how crazy this is. I feel like everyone rushes each time theres a price increase because there's always another one coming


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> I actually have the frivole already and was thinking about adding the lotus.  I love the look of both, but feel like I am duplicating the same look.


i think they are similar and buying the lotus will decrease the "specialness" of the frivole.  But if disposable income is no issue then by all means get the Lotus.  I think the frivole is more fun and flexible and the lotus is dressier....


----------



## kim_mac

i think the lotus and frivole are similar in size but very different in style.  the lotus has a vintage/dressier vibe.  it also sits lower on the lobe.  i think the frivole can be dressed up or down.  sbelle, i can see you adding the lotus to your already impressive vca earring collection.


----------



## MsJones

sjunky13 said:


> Onyx 10 motif? Over the earrings?
> I am mad because last year I had the 10 motifs on sale and my sa said I didn't look good in them, this was when they were 5200!
> I didn't think then to add the bracelet to make it longer, I hate this. LOL. This always happens and I am rushed! OY! VCA why?????????????????



On sale?  Really?  I didn't think VCA ever went on sale.  I purchased a bracelet last year at the current retail price (October 2011), and I remember the 10 motif being the same price it is now.  I have heard that there were 3 price increases last year, but from $5,200 to $7,400?  Wow!  That is insane!


----------



## einseine

MsJones said:


> On sale? Really? I didn't think VCA ever went on sale. I purchased a bracelet last year at the current retail price (October 2011), and I remember the 10 motif being the same price it is now. I have heard that there were 3 price increases last year, but from $5,200 to $7,400? Wow! That is insane!


 
I believe Vintage Alhambra Necklace onyx 10-motif was $5,200 until Feb. 2011. The price was raised to $6,400 in July, and to $7,400 in December (or Jan. 2012?). Right?


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:
			
		

> I believe Vintage Alhambra Necklace onyx 10-motif was $5,200 until Feb. 2011. The price was raised to $6,400 in July, and to $7,400 in December (or Jan. 2012?). Right?



That absolutely make me sick. I wish I had discovered vca earlier.


----------



## perfumegirl01

Ladies I just want to make sure the overall price increase is true.  I asked a sales associate at NM just a few days ago to verify for me.  she said absolutely not increasing on the vintage Alhambra (gold+stone like mop or onyx) which are the ones on my "to buy" list.  Please let me know if you have heard differently from your SA!


----------



## kim_mac

i also have heard that only all gold (yg and pg) vintage alhambra (not stones) will increase on nov 1st.


----------



## wintersong

would the sweets be increasing at all?


----------



## darkangel07760

I am mad! I wish there wasnt going to be a price increase. Now i have to make a decision sooner than i expected.


----------



## MsJones

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> That absolutely make me sick. I wish I had discovered vca earlier.



Me too!  I need to go lay down!


----------



## katmb

perfumegirl01 said:


> Ladies I just want to make sure the overall price increase is true. I asked a sales associate at NM just a few days ago to verify for me. she said absolutely not increasing on the vintage Alhambra (gold+stone like mop or onyx) which are the ones on my "to buy" list. Please let me know if you have heard differently from your SA!


 
My NM SA told me that they were given a list of things that would NOT increase. The single motif Alhambra necklaces were on the list. The 10 and 20 motif necklaces were not on the list, so they are assuming they are increasing. But no one has told them that directly.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok guys, we are kind of safe! 
Only WG Ahlambra with stones is going up.
Pave pieces and watches , diamond collections ect.

No YG stone motifs are going up in price!!! YAY


Also my sa in Naples Florida has 1, one! Limeted edition Letterwood 10 motif necklace Grab it!!!! 
Carly at Naples VCA (239) 254-8845. She is awesome and very friendly.


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you know if the all gold 5 motif bracelets are going up? x


----------



## G&Smommy

I have a small reveal! I picked up the Vintage Alhambra 5-motif Chalcedony WG bracelet today. The Chalcedony is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet. It is really hard to capture the color of the Chalcedony in pictures. It is a very pretty greyish blue with some darker blue striations. Very subtle and beautiful.

I have a couple of modeling pics with my two Alhambra rings - the Magic Pave Ring and the Magic Alhambra BTF ring in White MOP and Grey MOP and a few pics of my modest collection.

I think now I need to branch out from the Alhambra ligne! I have two bracelets, two rings, and two Magic pendants - pave and white MOP. Unfortunately everything else on my list is pave and probably going up in price! I have fallen in love with the pave Frivole ring and I would love a pave bracelet, either the vintage Alhambra pave to complete my stack, or the Perlee with pave clovers. I also love the Cosmos pendant as an alternative to my Magic pave, and the Lotus earrings.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> I have a small reveal! I picked up the Vintage Alhambra 5-motif Chalcedony WG bracelet today. The Chalcedony is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet. It is really hard to capture the color of the Chalcedony in pictures. It is a very pretty greyish blue with some darker blue striations. Very subtle and beautiful.
> 
> I have a couple of modeling pics with my two Alhambra rings - the Magic Pave Ring and the Magic Alhambra BTF ring in White MOP and Grey MOP and a few pics of my modest collection.
> 
> I think now I need to branch out from the Alhambra ligne! I have two bracelets, two rings, and two Magic pendants - pave and white MOP. Unfortunately everything else on my list is pave and probably going up in price! I have fallen in love with the pave Frivole ring and I would love a pave bracelet, either the vintage Alhambra pave to complete my stack, or the Perlee with pave clovers. I also love the Cosmos pendant as an alternative to my Magic pave, and the Lotus earrings.


 
Beautiful! Love your pave pieces!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Beautiful! Love your pave pieces!


 
Thanks!  My entire wish list now consists of pave pieces!  Sigh.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! My entire wish list now consists of pave pieces! Sigh.


 
I think I would fall over if I got a pave piece. LOL I am ok knowing I probally will not have one soon. 

I will be happy with my Magic earrings.


----------



## POODLGRL

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  My entire wish list now consists of pave pieces!  Sigh.


Join the club.  Sigh back.


----------



## POODLGRL

Was someone looking for VCA alhambra in Turquoise?  A single pendant in YG just went up on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item2323c6c21d

Also, there's a YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet in carnelian from a terrific seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...4405?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item27cbe59195


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I think I would fall over if I got a pave piece. LOL I am ok knowing I probally will not have one soon.
> 
> I will be happy with my Magic earrings.



I love the Magic earrings!  If I didn't have a pair of estate Old European cut drop earrings that I wear nearly every day, they would be on my wish list too!


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> I love the Magic earrings! If I didn't have a pair of estate Old European cut drop earrings that I wear nearly every day, they would be on my wish list too!


 Oh pics of the diamonds! 
I would love to see your whole jewelry collection and many ladies here too!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Oh pics of the diamonds!
> I would love to see your whole jewelry collection and many ladies here too!



Maybe one day I will post it!  The rest is almost all estate pieces with old cut diamonds.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Thanks!  My entire wish list now consists of pave pieces!  Sigh.



Congrats , I love the chalcedony as well !!

My magic pave bracelet has been somewhat annoying ever since I bought it as the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top of the wrist like this 




I also found it annoying as if you are dining it often lands in your food SO  this is what I have done .
Purists please look away now LOL




Now it look this when worn 




I know this is quite radical but as one of my good friends has said it could very easily be put back to its original way.
The other huge advantage is that I can now wear the large drop motif as a pendant ( when my new chain arrives ) or add back to the bracelet for special occasions .
It also means the bracelet is so much more wearable during the day.


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Congrats , I love the chalcedony as well !!
> 
> My magic pave bracelet has been somewhat annoying ever since I bought it as the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top of the wrist like this
> 
> View attachment 1910960
> 
> 
> I also found it annoying as if you are dining it often lands in your food SO  this is what I have done .
> Purists please look away now LOL
> 
> View attachment 1910961
> 
> 
> Now it look this when worn
> 
> View attachment 1910962


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll take two, I think you made a very wise decision.  It looks lovely, and makes the bracelet more versatile.


----------



## Hermesforlife

I usually hang out on the Hermes or Chanel board but recently I've been branching out. Some of the pictures i'm seeing here are really gorgeous I think I'm going to have to purchase some VCA specifically the alhambra. I have a few q's hopefully someone can answer .....How large are the sweet pieces? I don't usually wear any sort of chunky jewellery and these pendants would be chunky for me.....also does this smaller clover come in the ten motif style and of bracelet? And is it possible to link the necklaces & bracelets together?? It's sounds like some people have.... 

Lastly .... While I love mop & onyx I'm curious.....Do they ever bring out a green version???

TIA!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The green (malachite) is coming out this spring in the vintage Alhambra.
The sweets are not offered in the ten motifs. 
The vintage Alhambra pieces can be attached together.
The sweet pieces are very tiny. Nice for children or for layering....
You really should see them in person or search the reference section for comparisons. 



Hermesforlife said:


> I usually hang out on the Hermes or Chanel board but recently I've been branching out. Some of the pictures i'm seeing here are really gorgeous I think I'm going to have to purchase some VCA specifically the alhambra. I have a few q's hopefully someone can answer .....How large are the sweet pieces? I don't usually wear any sort of chunky jewellery and these pendants would be chunky for me.....also does this smaller clover come in the ten motif style and of bracelet? And is it possible to link the necklaces & bracelets together?? It's sounds like some people have....
> 
> Lastly .... While I love mop & onyx I'm curious.....Do they ever bring out a green version???
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I have a small reveal! I picked up the Vintage Alhambra 5-motif Chalcedony WG bracelet today. The Chalcedony is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet. It is really hard to capture the color of the Chalcedony in pictures. It is a very pretty greyish blue with some darker blue striations. Very subtle and beautiful.
> 
> I have a couple of modeling pics with my two Alhambra rings - the Magic Pave Ring and the Magic Alhambra BTF ring in White MOP and Grey MOP and a few pics of my modest collection.
> 
> I think now I need to branch out from the Alhambra ligne! I have two bracelets, two rings, and two Magic pendants - pave and white MOP. Unfortunately everything else on my list is pave and probably going up in price! I have fallen in love with the pave Frivole ring and I would love a pave bracelet, either the vintage Alhambra pave to complete my stack, or the Perlee with pave clovers. I also love the Cosmos pendant as an alternative to my Magic pave, and the Lotus earrings.



Your collection is beautiful.  You always make such good decisions to add to your existing pieces.  I love VCA's pave pieces too.  They are TDF.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Your bracelet is stunning!  I actually think that is a great idea!  You get two pieces for the price of one and you have versatility!


Thanks G&S , I thought you might agree because I know how much you love and wear your Magic pave pendant , which I have to say looks gorgeous . It was your lovely photo's that kind of helped lead me to my radical decision which I am quite sure is the right one as I can't wait to wear the large motif as a pendant.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'll take two, I think you made a very wise decision.  It looks lovely, and makes the bracelet more versatile.


Thanks I was a little nervous about my decision for the first few minutes after doing it but as I can now wear the bracelet so much more I am really glad I did. It sits on the wrist so much better.

Have you decided on the colour of your carnelian bracelet yet ? Or still mulling it over ?


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Congrats , I love the chalcedony as well !!
> 
> My magic pave bracelet has been somewhat annoying ever since I bought it as the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top of the wrist like this
> 
> View attachment 1910960
> 
> 
> I also found it annoying as if you are dining it often lands in your food SO  this is what I have done .
> Purists please look away now LOL
> 
> View attachment 1910961
> 
> 
> Now it look this when worn
> 
> View attachment 1910962
> 
> 
> I know this is quite radical but as one of my good friends has said it could very easily be put back to its original way.
> The other huge advantage is that I can now wear the large drop motif as a pendant ( when my new chain arrives ) or add back to the bracelet for special occasions .
> It also means the bracelet is so much more wearable during the day.


I've always wondered if the large motif on this magic bracelet would be bothersome. Now I know! This was a perfect solution and I actually like it much more. Our treasures have to be practical to be enjoyed! Thanks for sharing your solution!


----------



## chaneljewel

G&Smommy said:


> I have a small reveal! I picked up the Vintage Alhambra 5-motif Chalcedony WG bracelet today. The Chalcedony is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet. It is really hard to capture the color of the Chalcedony in pictures. It is a very pretty greyish blue with some darker blue striations. Very subtle and beautiful.
> 
> I have a couple of modeling pics with my two Alhambra rings - the Magic Pave Ring and the Magic Alhambra BTF ring in White MOP and Grey MOP and a few pics of my modest collection.
> 
> I think now I need to branch out from the Alhambra ligne! I have two bracelets, two rings, and two Magic pendants - pave and white MOP. Unfortunately everything else on my list is pave and probably going up in price! I have fallen in love with the pave Frivole ring and I would love a pave bracelet, either the vintage Alhambra pave to complete my stack, or the Perlee with pave clovers. I also love the Cosmos pendant as an alternative to my Magic pave, and the Lotus earrings.





I love it all!!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Your collection is beautiful. You always make such good decisions to add to your existing pieces. I love VCA's pave pieces too. They are TDF.


 
Thanks!  VCA definitely makes some of the most gorgeous pave pieces I have seen!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks G&S , I thought you might agree because I know how much you love and wear your Magic pave pendant , which I have to say looks gorgeous . It was your lovely photo's that kind of helped lead me to my radical decision which I am quite sure is the right one as I can't wait to wear the large motif as a pendant.


 
Thanks!  I think you will love it as a pendant!  I get a lot of compliments on mine.  Most people don't know it's VCA, but they love it nonetheless.


----------



## G&Smommy

chaneljewel said:


> I love it all!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## einseine

Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian.  Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved.  They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit.  And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!!  It changes colours a lot, too!  It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


----------



## einseine

G&Smommy said:


> I have a small reveal! I picked up the Vintage Alhambra 5-motif Chalcedony WG bracelet today. The Chalcedony is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet. It is really hard to capture the color of the Chalcedony in pictures. It is a very pretty greyish blue with some darker blue striations. Very subtle and beautiful.
> 
> I have a couple of modeling pics with my two Alhambra rings - the Magic Pave Ring and the Magic Alhambra BTF ring in White MOP and Grey MOP and a few pics of my modest collection.
> 
> I think now I need to branch out from the Alhambra ligne! I have two bracelets, two rings, and two Magic pendants - pave and white MOP. Unfortunately everything else on my list is pave and probably going up in price! I have fallen in love with the pave Frivole ring and I would love a pave bracelet, either the vintage Alhambra pave to complete my stack, or the Perlee with pave clovers. I also love the Cosmos pendant as an alternative to my Magic pave, and the Lotus earrings.


 
 Your white collection is so beautiful and perfect!!! I've tried on the Magic Pave Alhambra BTF for the first time! I was mesmerised...


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Congrats , I love the chalcedony as well !!
> 
> My magic pave bracelet has been somewhat annoying ever since I bought it as the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top of the wrist like this
> 
> View attachment 1910960
> 
> 
> I also found it annoying as if you are dining it often lands in your food SO this is what I have done .
> Purists please look away now LOL
> 
> View attachment 1910961
> 
> 
> Now it look this when worn
> 
> View attachment 1910962
> 
> 
> I know this is quite radical but as one of my good friends has said it could very easily be put back to its original way.
> The other huge advantage is that I can now wear the large drop motif as a pendant ( when my new chain arrives ) or add back to the bracelet for special occasions .
> It also means the bracelet is so much more wearable during the day.


 
What a great idea!!! All of your customized pieces are stunning!!!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian.  Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved.  They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit.  And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!!  It changes colours a lot, too!  It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


The carnelian is  I did not know it could look translucent or orangey until recently. Did you like that about it or did you expect it to be more true red? Looks fab! The sweet is a cutie and love how it turns green


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> The carnelian is  I did not know it could look translucent or orangey until recently. Did you like that about it or did you expect it to be more true red? Looks fab! The sweet is a cutie and love how it turns green


 
Hi CATEYES!  Actually I had asked the SA to let me know if they got orangey carnelian.  Dark red one is gorgerous, but I prefer the orangey translucent one.  Thanks!  I looove the sweet much more than I thought.  Very wearable!


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian. Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved. They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit. And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!! It changes colours a lot, too! It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


 
Stunning!! It pains me so that they do not make carnelian or onyx in WG as they are just so gorgeous!!


----------



## dialv

einseine your carnelian is beautiful but that sweet pendant is amazing. I love it!


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian. Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved. They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit. And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!! It changes colours a lot, too! It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


 
gorgeous! did you get both? I didn't know the grey mop/pg is available. is it LE? just came out?


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:
			
		

> I've always wondered if the large motif on this magic bracelet would be bothersome. Now I know! This was a perfect solution and I actually like it much more. Our treasures have to be practical to be enjoyed! Thanks for sharing your solution!



Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of  DIY Lol
I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> What a great idea!!! All of your customized pieces are stunning!!!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


Thanks !!
The carnelian looks really beautiful on you . The colour translucency is amazing very much like chalcedony.


----------



## purseaddictnew

I'll take two said:


> Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of DIY Lol
> I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .
> 
> View attachment 1912234


 
how smart! love both of these. Do you have pics of wearing them?


----------



## POODLGRL

I'll take two said:


> Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of  DIY Lol
> I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .
> 
> View attachment 1912234


That's very smart. Good choice.  VCA should consider a day/night option like this.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I think you will love it as a pendant!  I get a lot of compliments on mine.  Most people don't know it's VCA, but they love it nonetheless.


It is lovely and much better to receive compliments just because someone see's the beauty in a piece rather than Complimenting something just because they know it is expensive .
Alhambra is very attractive to most people I find, even my DH's friends have commented on some of my pieces before now and they don't have a clue whether it is even real or costume jewellery


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian.  Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved.  They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit.  And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!!  It changes colours a lot, too!  It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.



The carnelian is always stunning. 
I was not aware of a pink gold/gray mop sweet!  
This is why i wish i had a vca near me. Is this a new sweet that hasnt been put out on the website yet?


----------



## POODLGRL

I'll take two said:


> It is lovely and much better to receive compliments just because someone see's the beauty in a piece rather than Complimenting something just because they know it is expensive .
> Alhambra is very attractive to most people I find, even my DH's friends have commented on some of my pieces before now and they don't have a clue whether it is even real or costume jewellery


That's so true. Thanks for the wonderful reminder.  It's the beauty of the piece that should shine, not the identity of the maker.


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian. Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved. They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit. And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!! It changes colours a lot, too! It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


 
Beautiful pieces!  The grey MOP looks so pretty set in PG.  I wish they would make more grey MOP standalone pieces.


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Your white collection is so beautiful and perfect!!! I've tried on the Magic Pave Alhambra BTF for the first time! I was mesmerised...


 
Thanks!  The Magic pave pieces are definitely mesmerizing!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of DIY Lol
> I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .
> 
> View attachment 1912234


 
Another great idea!  I love the Magic earrings as a two motif drop.  I think that is much mroe wearble and now you also have studs for every day.  You should post your collection.  You have some amazing pieces!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> It is lovely and much better to receive compliments just because someone see's the beauty in a piece rather than Complimenting something just because they know it is expensive .
> Alhambra is very attractive to most people I find, even my DH's friends have commented on some of my pieces before now and they don't have a clue whether it is even real or costume jewellery


 
I totally agree!  I buy the pieces because I love the way they look and the craftsmanship, not because of the name.  I think most people just assume it is costume jewelry which is fine with me.  Many people have asked where I purchased the pieces and when I say Neiman Marcus, they are quite surprised!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous!
I hope that you brought both home with you!



einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian.  Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved.  They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit.  And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!!  It changes colours a lot, too!  It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!!!



I'll take two said:


> Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of  DIY Lol
> I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .
> 
> View attachment 1912234


----------



## texasgirliegirl

One of these days VCA is going to offer the grey in the vintage Alhambra...I hope.



einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian.  Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved.  They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit.  And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!!  It changes colours a lot, too!  It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


----------



## I'll take two

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> how smart! love both of these. Do you have pics of wearing them?



Thanks so much 
I don't  think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP 




 This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> I don't  think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912320
> 
> This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912325




I love the 2 stacked together...have you thought about the all pave bangle as well? Gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> I don't think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912320
> 
> This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912325


 
The earrings look beautiful and I love the two Perlees stacked together!  Stunning!


----------



## pnewb

Beautiful pictures!! This thread is my first exposure to VCA and single handedly  motivated me to search for a VCA pendant as a gift to my GF. I want to get her something can be worn every day and have a budget of $4k. Do you recommend the Vintage MOP pendant or Magic MOP pendant? She wears mostly platinum and white gold so I will stick with WG. TIA


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks I was a little nervous about my decision for the first few minutes after doing it but as I can now wear the bracelet so much more I am really glad I did. It sits on the wrist so much better.
> 
> *Have you decided on the colour of your carnelian bracelet yet ? Or still mulling it over ?*



I decided it's too orangy for me, and I wasn't thrilled that it seemed a fair amount lighter than my other 20 motif necklaces.  I FedExed it back this morning.  I really liked it, but it still wasn't exactly what I wanted color wise.  I might wait out buying anymore Alhambra till I know if lapis is coming out.  I know I'll want the 20 motif, a bracelet and super earrings in it, IF it ever gets made.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian.  Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved.  They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit.  And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!!  It changes colours a lot, too!  It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.



Einseine, it looks gorgeous with your beautiful hair!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of  DIY Lol
> I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .
> 
> View attachment 1912234



Brilliant!  I'll take too, you're positively fearless, and I love it!


----------



## beachy10

pnewb said:


> Beautiful pictures!! This thread is my first exposure to VCA and single handedly motivated me to search for a VCA pendant as a gift to my GF. I want to get her something can be worn every day and have a budget of $4k. Do you recommend the Vintage MOP pendant or Magic MOP pendant? She wears mostly platinum and white gold so I will stick with WG. TIA


 
I would do the vintage size. It's a great, classic piece.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll take two said:


> It is lovely and much better to receive compliments just because someone see's the beauty in a piece rather than Complimenting something just because they know it is expensive .
> Alhambra is very attractive to most people I find,* even my DH's friends have commented on some of my pieces before now and they don't have a clue whether it is even real or costume jewellery*



I've had the same experience, and I love it!  I always consider it a much bigger compliment when someone doesn't know it's monetary value.


----------



## hx32

Please help me to decide which earrings to match my flowlace necklace, small lotus or pave frivole? I have been debating over this for a long time...


----------



## konfetka24

Love your sweet gray MOP/PG!!!!!!!!!!!!
you must be in Japan??



einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian. Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved. They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit. And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!! It changes colours a lot, too! It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> I decided it's too orangy for me, and I wasn't thrilled that it seemed a fair amount lighter than my other 20 motif necklaces.  I FedExed it back this morning.  I really liked it, but it still wasn't exactly what I wanted color wise.  I might wait out buying anymore Alhambra till I know if lapis is coming out.  I know I'll want the 20 motif, a bracelet and super earrings in it, IF it ever gets made.


Hope the lapis is released ,if not you may well find a carnelian bracelet the right colour in the future. I too like the orange shades of carnelian but prefer the red shades a little bit more .


----------



## I'll take two

hx32 said:


> Please help me to decide which earrings to match my flowlace necklace, small lotus or pave frivole? I have been debating over this for a long time...


I think the frivole would be lovely with the flowerlace pendant .


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> The earrings look beautiful and I love the two Perlees stacked together!  Stunning!


Thanks , I do love the stack but am just trying to tell myself that it is not too much of a good thing . The pink gold is really beautiful and warm in colour but may be better as a stand alone piece . Funnily enough though DH liked the two together and he doesn't usually make that many comments . 
What is next on your wish list ? Or are you undecided as well ?


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> I love the 2 stacked together...have you thought about the all pave bangle as well? Gorgeous!


Thanks Kat , I do love the all pave but already have a couple of diamond bangles . 
I do however quite like the Perlee rose gold large bead bangle without diamonds so may try that on when I am next in store.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> I decided it's too orangy for me, and I wasn't thrilled that it seemed a fair amount lighter than my other 20 motif necklaces.  I FedExed it back this morning.  I really liked it, but it still wasn't exactly what I wanted color wise.  I might wait out buying anymore Alhambra till I know if lapis is coming out.  I know I'll want the 20 motif, a bracelet and super earrings in it, IF it ever gets made.





Oohhhh, I'd love to have lapis too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wow!!!


I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> I don't  think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912320
> 
> This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912325


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks , I do love the stack but am just trying to tell myself that it is not too much of a good thing . The pink gold is really beautiful and warm in colour but may be better as a stand alone piece . Funnily enough though DH liked the two together and he doesn't usually make that many comments .
> What is next on your wish list ? Or are you undecided as well ?


 
With VCA there is never too much of a good thing!  I agree with your DH, the stack looks amazing!

Next on my list is either the pave Frivole ring, or a pave bracelet, with the WG vintage Alhambra pave or the Perlee with pave clovers.  I need to save for a little while first, though


----------



## diane m

I love the rose gold sweet gray mother of pearl!  I called the boutique I usually buy from and the SA ( the girl I usually work with wasn't there) said she knew nothing about this pendant. Anyone know where I can locate one?
Thanks in advance.
Diane


----------



## einseine

Thank you ladies!! The carnelian is not mine yet! I want to get two 10-motif!!! They have been unable to find two 10 in the shame shades yet. They are trying to make me get the 20-motif, instead of 2X10-motif. I am thinking...



Suzie said:


> Stunning!! It pains me so that they do not make carnelian or onyx in WG as they are just so gorgeous!!


 
Yeah! VCA should make every colour in both YG and WG!!!



dialv said:


> einseine your carnelian is beautiful but that sweet pendant is amazing. I love it!


 
Thanks dialv! Love my little grayy MOP a lot!!!



purseaddictnew said:


> gorgeous! did you get both? I didn't know the grey mop/pg is available. is it LE? just came out?


 
Sweet gray MOP was LE only available VCA JAPAN ONLINE. I managed to get it! hehehe



I'll take two said:


> Thanks !!
> The carnelian looks really beautiful on you . The colour translucency is amazing very much like chalcedony.


 
I have no vintage alhambra WG piece! Chalcedony would be my first WG piece!!! (The road to PAVE will be a LONG one...)



darkangel07760 said:


> The carnelian is always stunning.
> I was not aware of a pink gold/gray mop sweet!
> This is why i wish i had a vca near me. Is this a new sweet that hasnt been put out on the website yet?


 
Gray MOP/PG sweet was made 200 pieces and only available on VCA JAPAN online store on October 1. I heard that they were GONE within a week! They will never be availalbe on the websites in other countries... I was lucky!



G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful pieces! The grey MOP looks so pretty set in PG. I wish they would make more grey MOP standalone pieces.





G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! The Magic pave pieces are definitely mesmerizing!


 
Thanks G&Smommy! My sweet grey MOP is tiny, but so beautiful! Now I know why some VCA experts crave for gay MOP pieces so badly!!! Alhambra pave pieces are beyond gorgeours! SOMEDAY!!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> I hope that you brought both home with you!


 
tgg!!! I loved the 20-motif very much, but I think I should wait until they find two 10-motif. Beause I really love two 10 layer look!!! What do you think???



texasgirliegirl said:


> One of these days VCA is going to offer the grey in the vintage Alhambra...I hope.


 




Cavalier Girl said:


> Einseine, it looks gorgeous with your beautiful hair! Enjoy!


 
Thanks Cavalier Girl!!!



konfetka24 said:


> Love your sweet gray MOP/PG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you must be in Japan??


 
No, I am not. I asked someone to purchase it for me! I thought sweet was too tiny. But it is not! It has a presence and goes with 10-motif or 20-motif very well!!!


----------



## einseine

diane m said:


> I love the rose gold sweet gray mother of pearl! I called the boutique I usually buy from and the SA ( the girl I usually work with wasn't there) said she knew nothing about this pendant. Anyone know where I can locate one?
> Thanks in advance.
> Diane


 
Hi diane m!!!  The rose gold sweet gray MOP was Japan VCA online store LE and released on the 1st of October.  I heard that all of them (200 pieces) were gone within a week!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> I don't  think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912320
> 
> This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912325


Love the earrings!!! Totally made the right choice. They seem still dressy but more wearable than a three row (although the 3 are beautiful seem more for dressy occasions). Yes, you should have both of the bangles:greengrin:


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYES!  Actually I had asked the SA to let me know if they got orangey carnelian.  Dark red one is gorgerous, but I prefer the orangey translucent one.  Thanks!  I looove the sweet much more than I thought.  Very wearable!


This shade looks good on your skin tone and with your hair. I think you should wait to get the two matching 10 motifs because of your love of layering different lengths. That's what I would do if I had your collection too. Ill live through your photos until I can catch uppresents


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Don't worry if the two strands are just slighty different. Mine are but worn long, you can not tell a difference. I promise.
Worn together short, you get almost an ombre effect....very beautiful.
At least try it.
I am very particular, too....


einseine said:


> Thank you ladies!! The carnelian is not mine yet! I want to get two 10-motif!!! They have been unable to find two 10 in the shame shades yet. They are trying to make me get the 20-motif, instead of 2X10-motif. I am thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! VCA should make every colour in both YG and WG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dialv! Love my little grayy MOP a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet gray MOP was LE only available VCA JAPAN ONLINE. I managed to get it! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> I have no vintage alhambra WG piece! Chalcedony would be my first WG piece!!! (The road to PAVE will be a LONG one...)
> 
> 
> 
> Gray MOP/PG sweet was made 200 pieces and only available on VCA JAPAN online store on October 1. I heard that they were GONE within a week! They will never be availalbe on the websites in other countries... I was lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks G&Smommy! My sweet grey MOP is tiny, but so beautiful! Now I know why some VCA experts crave for gay MOP pieces so badly!!! Alhambra pave pieces are beyond gorgeours! SOMEDAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tgg!!! I loved the 20-motif very much, but I think I should wait until they find two 10-motif. Beause I really love two 10 layer look!!! What do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cavalier Girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am not. I asked someone to purchase it for me! I thought sweet was too tiny. But it is not! It has a presence and goes with 10-motif or 20-motif very well!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree!
Get two tens.
Another nice benefit is this...you can wear layered short....without having so much wrapped around your neck.
I like to layer mine with tigers eye.





CATEYES said:


> This shade looks good on your skin tone and with your hair. I think you should wait to get the two matching 10 motifs because of your love of layering different lengths. That's what I would do if I had your collection too. Ill live through your photos until I can catch uppresents


----------



## surfergirljen

I just LOOOOVE that gray MOP! PLEASE come out with more of that VCA! I'd buy WG/Grey MOP earrings in a second as I wear so much grey...

Anyone have their RG/MOP breast cancer month pendant yet?? I can't wait - I put one  on order in Naples but haven't heard from them if it's in yet. Same as last year but in the vintage size, not the magic. Excited to get it in November!!!


----------



## diane m

einseine said:


> Hi diane m!!! The rose gold sweet gray MOP was Japan VCA online store LE and released on the 1st of October. I heard that all of them (200 pieces) were gone within a week!


 Thank you.......it is a beauty!  Why is it the pieces I like are the ones they don't release here? 
Diane


----------



## surfergirljen

OOH - the rose gold mop vintage alhambra pendant is on the website now! sooo pretty!!


----------



## CATEYES

surfergirljen said:


> OOH - the rose gold mop vintage alhambra pendant is on the website now! sooo pretty!!


This is a nice combo! Do you know how big this is? Is it about the size of a nickel?


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> This shade looks good on your skin tone and with your hair. I think you should wait to get the two matching 10 motifs because of your love of layering different lengths. That's what I would do if I had your collection too. Ill live through your photos until I can catch uppresents


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!
> Get two tens.
> Another nice benefit is this...you can wear layered short....without having so much wrapped around your neck.
> I like to layer mine with tigers eye.


 
CATEYES, tgg!!!
Thanks for your advice.
I really loved the colour.  The best carnelian I have ever seen, but I'll follow my original intention!  I'll wait until I find matching two tens.


----------



## purseaddictnew

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> I don't think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912320
> 
> This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912325


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mp4

I'll take two said:


> Thanks . Here is another little alteration I had done ,but this one I had done by VCA instead of  DIY Lol
> I loved the three motif for special occasions but they were just too heavy for me so I had the centre motif's taken out and turned into studs which I wear more now than any of my other earrings .
> 
> View attachment 1912234



Your collection is too amazing for words!  Wear them all in good health!!!

BTW - I like the perlee double stack!


----------



## mp4

G&Smommy said:


> I have a small reveal! I picked up the Vintage Alhambra 5-motif Chalcedony WG bracelet today. The Chalcedony is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with my WG MOP Alhambra bracelet. It is really hard to capture the color of the Chalcedony in pictures. It is a very pretty greyish blue with some darker blue striations. Very subtle and beautiful.
> 
> I have a couple of modeling pics with my two Alhambra rings - the Magic Pave Ring and the Magic Alhambra BTF ring in White MOP and Grey MOP and a few pics of my modest collection.
> 
> I think now I need to branch out from the Alhambra ligne! I have two bracelets, two rings, and two Magic pendants - pave and white MOP. Unfortunately everything else on my list is pave and probably going up in price! I have fallen in love with the pave Frivole ring and I would love a pave bracelet, either the vintage Alhambra pave to complete my stack, or the Perlee with pave clovers. I also love the Cosmos pendant as an alternative to my Magic pave, and the Lotus earrings.



Congrats J!  I love Chalcedony!!!  I only have this and the MOP....and wear them together most of the time when I have them on.  

I often think I want one more MOP and Chalcedony 5-motif bracelet to wear as a 4 stack or together as a necklace.  I think they look great together and the contrast would be interesting.



I'll take two said:


> Congrats , I love the chalcedony as well !!
> 
> My magic pave bracelet has been somewhat annoying ever since I bought it as the weight of the large motif drags the fastener to the top of the wrist like this
> 
> View attachment 1910960
> 
> 
> I also found it annoying as if you are dining it often lands in your food SO  this is what I have done .
> Purists please look away now LOL
> 
> View attachment 1910961
> 
> 
> Now it look this when worn
> 
> View attachment 1910962
> 
> 
> I know this is quite radical but as one of my good friends has said it could very easily be put back to its original way.
> The other huge advantage is that I can now wear the large drop motif as a pendant ( when my new chain arrives ) or add back to the bracelet for special occasions .
> It also means the bracelet is so much more wearable during the day.



I think this is a great idea!  I love the magic and lucky lines, but was convinced the dangly motifs would be annoying....you just proved my theory!  Do what makes you happy!


----------



## G&Smommy

mp4 said:


> Congrats J! I love Chalcedony!!! I only have this and the MOP....and wear them together most of the time when I have them on.
> 
> I often think I want one more MOP and Chalcedony 5-motif bracelet to wear as a 4 stack or together as a necklace. I think they look great together and the contrast would be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a great idea! I love the magic and lucky lines, but was convinced the dangly motifs would be annoying....you just proved my theory! Do what makes you happy!


 
Thanks!  I have been looking for another Alhambra bracelet to stack with my MOP and fell in love with the Chalcedony (and, of course, the pave WG)!  The Chalcedony looks amazing with the MOP!  I can see why you wear them together.  They make a great combination!


----------



## I'll take two

mp4 said:
			
		

> Your collection is too amazing for words!  Wear them all in good health!!!
> 
> BTW - I like the perlee double stack!



Thanks so much . I was a bit wary of posting altered items as I thought everyone would think it was almost a criminal offence LOL but fortunately everyone can see the logic behind the alterations which is nice . I am soooo tempted by the Perlee stack !!!

G&S mommy It will be tough for you to decide on your next piece as they are all so lovely but as you already have a pave ring and pendant I would go for one of the bracelets or earrings .

Purseaddictnew and TGG thanks 

Cat eyes Thanks maybe I may be lucky and find the pink gold Perlee bangle under my Christmas tree this year .

Here is a pic of the snowflake pendant that I tried on which was gorgeous !!! I really loved it but will have to wait a long time for this little beauty to become a reality.


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much . I was a bit wary of posting altered items as I thought everyone would think it was almost a criminal offence LOL but fortunately everyone can see the logic behind the alterations which is nice . I am soooo tempted by the Perlee stack !!!
> 
> G&S mommy It will be tough for you to decide on your next piece as they are all so lovely but as you already have a pave ring and pendant I would go for one of the bracelets or earrings .
> 
> Purseaddictnew and TGG thanks
> 
> Cat eyes Thanks maybe I may be lucky and find the pink gold Perlee bangle under my Christmas tree this year .
> 
> Here is a pic of the snowflake pendant that I tried on which was gorgeous !!! I really loved it but will have to wait a long time for this little beauty to become a reality.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913751


 
The Snowflake pendant is lovely!  I tried on the ring once and it took my breath away!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much . I was a bit wary of posting altered items as I thought everyone would think it was almost a criminal offence LOL but fortunately everyone can see the logic behind the alterations which is nice . I am soooo tempted by the Perlee stack !!!
> 
> G&S mommy It will be tough for you to decide on your next piece as they are all so lovely but as you already have a pave ring and pendant I would go for one of the bracelets or earrings .
> 
> Purseaddictnew and TGG thanks
> 
> Cat eyes Thanks maybe I may be lucky and find the pink gold Perlee bangle under my Christmas tree this year .
> 
> Here is a pic of the snowflake pendant that I tried on which was gorgeous !!! I really loved it but will have to wait a long time for this little beauty to become a reality.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913751


What a statement piece the snowflake pendant is!!

Maybe Santa will be feeling generous this Christmas:snowballs: and you'll get the RG bangle. Wow-I can only imagine....


----------



## foryoda

Just wanted to share my new WG sweet earrings that arrived today!


----------



## Suzie

foryoda said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG sweet earrings that arrived today!


 
They look great on you, congratulations.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

foryoda said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG sweet earrings that arrived today!


Looks great on you - enjoy wearing it!


----------



## foryoda

Suzie said:


> They look great on you, congratulations.





Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks great on you - enjoy wearing it!



Thank you for your comments! I'm really enjoying them - they are so comfortable to wear!


----------



## CATEYES

foryoda said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG sweet earrings that arrived today!


Super cute!


----------



## aliao

foryoda said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my new WG sweet earrings that arrived today!



Those are soooo sweet!  I'm looking for the turquoise butterfly ones.  Could you tell me where did you get them?

TY


----------



## foryoda

aliao said:
			
		

> Those are soooo sweet!  I'm looking for the turquoise butterfly ones.  Could you tell me where did you get them?
> 
> TY



I bought these at the boutique in Hong Kong. They do have the turquoise butterfly ones in stock in Hong Kong at the moment.


----------



## aliao

foryoda said:


> I bought these at the boutique in Hong Kong. They do have the turquoise butterfly ones in stock in Hong Kong at the moment.



Oh, I should've guess it's not in the US.  I wonder if they would ship international.  Are the prices in HK pretty much the same as in the US?


----------



## j0s1e267

einseine said:


> Yesterday I went to the boutique to try on very orangey & translucent carnelian. Every motif changed their colours a lot as I moved. They looked orange on my skin, and dark red on my navy outfit. And they looked fabulous on my mother's cream-coloured blouse!!! I fell in love with it....  BTW, the pendant is sweet gray MOP/PG!!! It changes colours a lot, too! It is very sparkly and looks very greenish gray most of the time.


 
It's beautiful on you!  I love the sweet gray MOP/PG pendant on you, very pretty dainty!


----------



## foryoda

aliao said:
			
		

> Oh, I should've guess it's not in the US.  I wonder if they would ship international.  Are the prices in HK pretty much the same as in the US?



You should try calling your nearest boutique. They didn't have my earrings in stock when I bought them. I had to order them in. They said it may take 4-6 months but I got them in a month!!! . So I'm sure they can find some for you somehow. Good luck!


----------



## thimp

sbelle said:


> I actually have the frivole already and was thinking about adding the lotus. I love the look of both, but feel like I am duplicating the same look.


 
Am I too late for a response? Haven't been on in ages. I feel that the lotus and the frivole are interchangeable in function and wearability, but most definintely NOT similar in looks. I have no problem wearing both during the daytime.


----------



## thimp

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much
> I don't think I have a clear pic of the studs but I have this of the two drop . I think they are OK now because VCA do make this identical design in MOP
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912320
> 
> This is just for fun although I am still dreaming about it for the future ,potential Perlee layered OTT I know but I am still thinking about it LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912325


 
Be still my heart! The rg and wg perlee bangles are perfect together! So decadent. 
I'll take two-you have impeccable taste!


----------



## j0s1e267

Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.

Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!  
It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).

I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.


----------



## darkangel07760

j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.



It looks alot better! I have a feeling thats why rose gold sometimes changes and sometimes doesnt. 
I hope it doesnt change again!


----------



## I'll take two

thimp said:


> Be still my heart! The rg and wg perlee bangles are perfect together! So decadent.
> I'll take two-you have impeccable taste!


OTT taste probably but thanks sweety you are too kind as always !!
I haven't taken the plunge yet but am secretly hoping the rose gold finds its way to the foot of my Xmas tree !!
I will definitely severely restrict my other jewellery when wearing two together if I do get it .


----------



## I'll take two

j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.


Wow your bracelet looks as good as new ,the colour is totally restored . I am so pleased you have had such a great result .


----------



## einseine

j0s1e267 said:


> It's beautiful on you! I love the sweet gray MOP/PG pendant on you, very pretty dainty!


 
Thank you j0s1e267!!!!  I love love love my sweet gray MOP!  I wear it every day!!!



j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store. VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color  For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.


 
Wow!!!  Looks totally new one after polishing!!!  That's good!  My Perlee Signature will be arriving from Paris in early November!!!  I tihnk I will purchase the Large size...


----------



## CATEYES

j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.


What a difference the RG & YG have!! Love how pink yours is again.


----------



## park56

j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.




It's so pretty!  I am glad to hear they could restore the color for you. Enjoy!


----------



## einseine

foryoda said:


> Just wanted to share my new WG sweet earrings that arrived today!


 
Congrats!!  Looks great on you!  Love the sweet size.


----------



## ohsohappy

Anyone knows Paris will increase the price in Nov.1st or not?   I go to Paris at the end of Oct so I'd like to visit Bandom store and buy some there instead of in US.  
How about the price? Is it almost same or lower (after detax?) 
Please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## poptarts

j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.



That looks amazing! I love the simple chic look of the Perlee bangle. 

-------------

Two recent purchases 







Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.



Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). Grey MOP would be the next best thing. TIA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful carnelian!
Navy with wg?  Was that porcelain or was it lapis?




poptarts said:


> That looks amazing! I love the simple chic look of the Perlee bangle.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Two recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). TIA


----------



## poptarts

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful carnelian!
> Navy with wg?  Was that porcelain or was it lapis?



Thank you so much 

It wasn't Lapis. Probably porcelain. It was a really deep and rich navy. I really wish I had gotten a closer look


----------



## wantitneedit

poptarts - stunning! That looks to be quite a darker red than what i am used to seeing....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The color looks like mine.
It took a while to find a nice red....I am slightly obsessed with the carnelian but I have not worn mine very often, yet.
What colors do you plan to wear with yours?  
I like grey, white,camel and chocolate and can benefit from some inspiration.


poptarts said:


> That looks amazing! I love the simple chic look of the Perlee bangle.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Two recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). Grey MOP would be the next best thing. TIA


----------



## foryoda

poptarts said:
			
		

> Two recent purchases
> 
> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.
> 
> Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). Grey MOP would be the next best thing. TIA



That is GORGEOUS!!!!! Is it difficult to get the pink gold with carnelian? I have never seen this combo in the boutiques!

Enjoy your set! Really stunning!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

poptarts said:


> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.



Simply amazing, i love the color of the carnelian with pg!


----------



## Junkenpo

And have you ladies seen the bird of paradise ring on ebay?  *swoon*

I remember seeing someone model it in an earlier vca thread and thought it was so beautiful.  I wish I had a money tree for this one!


----------



## thimp

poptarts said:
			
		

> That looks amazing! I love the simple chic look of the Perlee bangle.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Two recent purchases
> 
> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.
> 
> Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). Grey MOP would be the next best thing. TIA



Whoa! I did not know Carnelian comes with pink gold! Definitely a stunner!


----------



## MsJones

poptarts said:


> That looks amazing! I love the simple chic look of the Perlee bangle.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Two recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). Grey MOP would be the next best thing. TIA



Gorgeous finds!  Lucky lady!


----------



## poptarts

wantitneedit said:
			
		

> poptarts - stunning! That looks to be quite a darker red than what i am used to seeing....






			
				texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> The color looks like mine.
> It took a while to find a nice red....I am slightly obsessed with the carnelian but I have not worn mine very often, yet.
> What colors do you plan to wear with yours?
> I like grey, white,camel and chocolate and can benefit from some inspiration.






			
				foryoda said:
			
		

> That is GORGEOUS!!!!! Is it difficult to get the pink gold with carnelian? I have never seen this combo in the boutiques!
> 
> Enjoy your set! Really stunning!!!






			
				Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Simply amazing, i love the color of the carnelian with pg!






			
				thimp said:
			
		

> Whoa! I did not know Carnelian comes with pink gold! Definitely a stunner!






			
				MsJones said:
			
		

> Gorgeous finds!  Lucky lady!



Thank you so much everyone for your kind words 

I am a huge idiot. This was purchased in Paris, I asked to see the Carnelian and this was what the SA showed me. He kept saying it's very special I just assumed it was because it's set in pink gold since I've never seen Carnelian in pg before either. Besides taking a picture of it I haven't touched it Til today when I wore it to see my VCA SA here, she goes omg beautiful Porcelain and that made me looked at it upclose and I realized it's not Carnelian! The SA in Paris brought out the wrong thing and I didn't notice the difference.. I'm so embarrassed and I sincerely apologize for sharing incorrect information. It's indeed porcelain. 

Texasgirliegirl - I tried different colors and I agree with you, it looks best with white and grey


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sad for you to have been confused in this way.
I would imagine that the porcelain is a lot more reasonable price-wise, though.
Another difference is this- carnelian is translucent (held up to the light) and porcelain is not.
I am sure that your piece is very beautiful...special.




poptarts said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your kind words
> 
> I am a huge idiot. This was purchased in Paris, I asked to see the Carnelian and this was what the SA showed me. He kept saying it's very special I just assumed it was because it's set in pink gold since I've never seen Carnelian in pg before either. Besides taking a picture of it I haven't touched it Til today when I wore it to see my VCA SA here, she goes omg beautiful Porcelain and that made me looked at it upclose and I realized it's not Carnelian! The SA in Paris brought out the wrong thing and I didn't notice the difference.. I'm so embarrassed and I sincerely apologize for sharing incorrect information. It's indeed porcelain.
> 
> Texasgirliegirl - I tried different colors and I agree with you, it looks best with white and grey


----------



## tbbbjb

ohsohappy said:
			
		

> Anyone knows Paris will increase the price in Nov.1st or not?   I go to Paris at the end of Oct so I'd like to visit Bandom store and buy some there instead of in US.
> How about the price? Is it almost same or lower (after detax?)
> Please let me know.  Thanks.



France had their price increase in either April or May of this year.  They seem to do one every year during that time.  So, I really doubt they will do another one.  As far as the VAT, you get back 12% so it depends on the piece and how much it costs there now versus how much it costs here.  HTH.


----------



## sfshopgirl

bbcakes said:


> Can anyone recommend a knowledgeable and friendly SA at Fashion Island (CA) VCA? Or any other NM in the country for that matter? TIA!


Ask for Karmen at South Coast...it's not NM VCA but she can find you anything!


----------



## sfshopgirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> My understanding is that the regular letterwood will be set in pg.
> In fact, strangely in one of my VCA coffee table books (gift from SA) there is a photo of a letterwood bracelet set in pg and it is listed circa 2009.
> 
> The letterwood is so beautiful...I would love to add another ten motif because IMO it is most beautiful worn long.  Have you tried mixing yours with turquoise?
> Since yours is a 20 and worn against clothing and not close to your face/neck like a 10 motif do you suppose you can get used to it?  I did not really think that I could pull off the pg either, but I like how it sort of blends in with my skintone and the focus is more on the wood....


Hello, VCA is making the snakewood with pg.  I was shown the 20 motif last month when I was at SCP.  For some reason it is not supposed to be released until December but I was shown one.  It is absolutely beautiful and can be worn more casual than the limited edition.  I love them both as my fiance just got me the 20 motif limited edition piece.  I thought I wanted the 20 motif with all snakewood motifs but now that I have the other piece, I think differently.  Knowing me... I'm going to want both!  Not sure if they will make them with WG or YG but the PG is beautiful with the snakewood.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really like it, too.
ITA that the all wood takes on a much more casual vibe.
Can you imagine how many things you can layer it with? Another perfect neutral.....VCA just keeps doing it again and again.
The LE letter wood (to me)looks best as a stand alone....




sfshopgirl said:


> Hello, VCA is making the snakewood with pg.  I was shown the 20 motif last month when I was at SCP.  For some reason it is not supposed to be released until December but I was shown one.  It is absolutely beautiful and can be worn more casual than the limited edition.  I love them both as my fiance just got me the 20 motif limited edition piece.  I thought I wanted the 20 motif with all snakewood motifs but now that I have the other piece, I think differently.  Knowing me... I'm going to want both!  Not sure if they will make them with WG or YG but the PG is beautiful with the snakewood.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hi Ladies!  I am a newbie with VCA and my first time perusing this thread...such lovely pieces!  I dropped by the boutique in NM last night with DH.  

There are 2 pieces I'm considering as my first piece: black onyx or MoP 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet and the carnelian/tiger eye Magic alhambra bracelet.  My first love is the Magic, but given the price $6,500 and the worrying of the charm getting "banged up", I'm thinking the smaller 5 motif one would be better....thoughts?? Also, I wear a jade bangle that's permanent, not removable, on my right wrist.  Would that scratch/crack the MoP motifs?  I can wear the VCA bracelet on my left wrist, but my watch would interfere too.  What would you suggest would be great daily first piece of VCA?  

Thanks for your comments in advance!!


----------



## Junkenpo

wonger1024 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am a newbie with VCA and my first time perusing this thread...such lovely pieces!  I dropped by the boutique in NM last night with DH.
> 
> There are 2 pieces I'm considering as my first piece: black onyx or MoP 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet and the carnelian/tiger eye Magic alhambra bracelet.  My first love is the Magic, but given the price $6,500 and the worrying of the charm getting "banged up", I'm thinking the smaller 5 motif one would be better....thoughts?? Also, I wear a jade bangle that's permanent, not removable, on my right wrist.  Would that scratch/crack the MoP motifs?  I can wear the VCA bracelet on my left wrist, but my watch would interfere too.  What would you suggest would be great daily first piece of VCA?
> 
> Thanks for your comments in advance!!



If you can, I would say try them on if you haven't yet. I was enamored of the mop until I tried on my onyx and it popped against my skin tone in a way the mop did not. I still love mop, but it is secondary on my list now.  If you love the magic, perhaps you could have a jeweler clip the larger dangling motif and make it into a pendant for you.. double the fun! A fellow pf'r in this thread showed the way for that. 

Between mop & onyx, onyx is more durable, but I haven't tried layering mine with any larger/heavier bracelets, so I'm not sure how it'd do with jade.  I bet it would make a pretty chiming sound as it clinked together during the day, though.


----------



## cherishlee

poptarts said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your kind words
> 
> I am a huge idiot. This was purchased in Paris, I asked to see the Carnelian and this was what the SA showed me. He kept saying it's very special I just assumed it was because it's set in pink gold since I've never seen Carnelian in pg before either. Besides taking a picture of it I haven't touched it Til today when I wore it to see my VCA SA here, she goes omg beautiful Porcelain and that made me looked at it upclose and I realized it's not Carnelian! The SA in Paris brought out the wrong thing and I didn't notice the difference.. I'm so embarrassed and I sincerely apologize for sharing incorrect information. It's indeed porcelain.
> 
> Texasgirliegirl - I tried different colors and I agree with you, it looks best with white and grey


Yours are beautiul!!!!  COngrats~~~ 
I happen to visit Paris two weeks after, right before price increase here.  
In terms of price, Paris is better than US after detax? 
I am considering Frivole pave earing, Frivole YG earing (large), Byzantine YG necklace, Cosmos necklace, Vintage 10 motif YG MOP and Onyx, Vintage earing. (a lot...I know...I like to finish VCA.....possible? haha) 
Also are there many choices?  Paris also have a price increase or...If you have any idea, please me know. Thank you so much...


----------



## POODLGRL

poptarts said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your kind words
> 
> I am a huge idiot. This was purchased in Paris, I asked to see the Carnelian and this was what the SA showed me. He kept saying it's very special I just assumed it was because it's set in pink gold since I've never seen Carnelian in pg before either. Besides taking a picture of it I haven't touched it Til today when I wore it to see my VCA SA here, she goes omg beautiful Porcelain and that made me looked at it upclose and I realized it's not Carnelian! The SA in Paris brought out the wrong thing and I didn't notice the difference.. I'm so embarrassed and I sincerely apologize for sharing incorrect information. It's indeed porcelain.



That's a mistake. There's a big difference between porcelain and carnelian.  I would expect there's a price difference between the two.  I'm curious, did you pay for carnelian but instead receive porcelain?


----------



## purseaddictnew

wonger1024 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!  I am a newbie with VCA and my first time perusing this thread...such lovely pieces!  I dropped by the boutique in NM last night with DH.
> 
> There are 2 pieces I'm considering as my first piece: black onyx or MoP 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet and the carnelian/tiger eye Magic alhambra bracelet.  My first love is the Magic, but given the price $6,500 and the worrying of the charm getting "banged up", I'm thinking the smaller 5 motif one would be better....thoughts?? Also, I wear a jade bangle that's permanent, not removable, on my right wrist.  Would that scratch/crack the MoP motifs?  I can wear the VCA bracelet on my left wrist, but my watch would interfere too.  What would you suggest would be great daily first piece of VCA?
> 
> Thanks for your comments in advance!!



My vote goes to vintage onyx bracelet. It's durable as a bracelet. One of my favorites I wear everyday. It goes with everything.


----------



## aalinkaa

j0s1e267 said:


> Some of you may recall that my RG Perlee bangle was looking very yellow so I sent it back to the store.  VCA's NYC workshop said that the RG reacted with my natural body oils and therefore changed color   For the record, I do not wear perfumes or body lotion.
> 
> Anyhow, they polished it and it's looking truly RG again!
> It is almost a sure thing that my bracelet will fade to yellow again so I would have to send it back for polishing (for a fee).
> 
> I have attached before and after pics so you can see what a big difference polishing made to the bracelet.



The exact same thing happened to my Cartier Ballon Bleu rose gold watch! Even SAs at Cartier boutique thought it was yellow gold!!! My jeweler gave me the little cloth to polish the watch with - and VOILA it is rose again!!! I was told it is not the body oils or perfumes, it is actually from other jewelry items! I kept my watch with all my husband's watches in the same drawer and apparently my watch changed to yellow because it was stored with stainless steel items! I now store it in its own pouch and it's been rose for 6 months!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> If you can, I would say try them on if you haven't yet. I was enamored of the mop until I tried on my onyx and it popped against my skin tone in a way the mop did not. I still love mop, but it is secondary on my list now.  If you love the magic, perhaps you could have a jeweler clip the larger dangling motif and make it into a pendant for you.. double the fun! A fellow pf'r in this thread showed the way for that.
> 
> Between mop & onyx, onyx is more durable, but I haven't tried layering mine with any larger/heavier bracelets, so I'm not sure how it'd do with jade.  I bet it would make a pretty chiming sound as it clinked together during the day, though.






			
				purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> My vote goes to vintage onyx bracelet. It's durable as a bracelet. One of my favorites I wear everyday. It goes with everything.



Thank you for your insights!  The SA called today and said they've located a Vintage Carnelian, and will also transfer in the Onyx and MoP this week.  I'm excited and will report back .


----------



## aalinkaa

sfshopgirl said:
			
		

> Hello, VCA is making the snakewood with pg.  I was shown the 20 motif last month when I was at SCP.  For some reason it is not supposed to be released until December but I was shown one.  It is absolutely beautiful and can be worn more casual than the limited edition.  I love them both as my fiance just got me the 20 motif limited edition piece.  I thought I wanted the 20 motif with all snakewood motifs but now that I have the other piece, I think differently.  Knowing me... I'm going to want both!  Not sure if they will make them with WG or YG but the PG is beautiful with the snakewood.



What's the difference between letterwood released in Sept and the snakewoid?
Thank u!


----------



## poptarts

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sad for you to have been confused in this way.
> I would imagine that the porcelain is a lot more reasonable price-wise, though.
> Another difference is this- carnelian is translucent (held up to the light) and porcelain is not.
> I am sure that your piece is very beautiful...special.



Well, that's mostly my fault. I had walked in and asked to see the Carnelian set that was in the display window. Not knowing it was actually Porcelain and that's what the SA showed me.

Thanks very much for the tip. I'm not a seasoned VCA buyer for any means so I'm always interested to learn more. Price wise, the bracelet doesn't differ too much from the Carnelian, but the necklace was actually quite a bit more. 

Thank you again for your kind words. I'm excited this "mistake" worked out for the better!



cherishlee said:


> Yours are beautiul!!!!  COngrats~~~
> I happen to visit Paris two weeks after, right before price increase here.
> In terms of price, Paris is better than US after detax?
> I am considering Frivole pave earing, Frivole YG earing (large), Byzantine YG necklace, Cosmos necklace, Vintage 10 motif YG MOP and Onyx, Vintage earing. (a lot...I know...I like to finish VCA.....possible? haha)
> Also are there many choices?  Paris also have a price increase or...If you have any idea, please me know. Thank you so much...



Thanks very much  I have not purchased any of the pieces you've mentioned (tho I would love a pair of Cosmo earrings one day); the few Alhambra pieces I've purchased over the years were slightly better compare to US prices. During my recent trip earlier this month, the boutique is pretty well stocked. I apologize as I don't know if Paris have had (or will have) their price increase yet. I hope you'll find your pieces and do share pictures with us 



POODLGRL said:


> That's a mistake. There's a big difference between porcelain and carnelian.  I would expect there's a price difference between the two.  I'm curious, did you pay for carnelian but instead receive porcelain?



Yes there's a price difference between the two, I thought it was because since he mentioned it's a special limited edition (under the impression it was Carnelian set in pg the whole time). My guess was he didn't hear me say Carnelian and just brought what I was pointing to and I didn't mention it otherwise either. I was the one that was mistaken but I'm very happy this is what I brought home.


----------



## POODLGRL

Gorgeous pair of large YG frivole earclips on ebay with a best offer option:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281006294636&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## POODLGRL

poptarts said:


> Well, that's mostly my fault. I had walked in and asked to see the Carnelian set that was in the display window. Not knowing it was actually Porcelain and that's what the SA showed me.
> 
> Thanks very much for the tip. I'm not a seasoned VCA buyer for any means so I'm always interested to learn more. Price wise, the bracelet doesn't differ too much from the Carnelian, but the necklace was actually quite a bit more.
> 
> Thank you again for your kind words. I'm excited this "mistake" worked out for the better!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much  I have not purchased any of the pieces you've mentioned (tho I would love a pair of Cosmo earrings one day); the few Alhambra pieces I've purchased over the years were slightly better compare to US prices. During my recent trip earlier this month, the boutique is pretty well stocked. I apologize as I don't know if Paris have had (or will have) their price increase yet. I hope you'll find your pieces and do share pictures with us
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there's a price difference between the two, I thought it was because since he mentioned it's a special limited edition (under the impression it was Carnelian set in pg the whole time). My guess was he didn't hear me say Carnelian and just brought what I was pointing to and I didn't mention it otherwise either. I was the one that was mistaken but I'm very happy this is what I brought home.


That's terrific-a fortuitous mistake! Wear it well, it's beautiful and I imagine very durable.  I had the Chanel J12 watch w the porcelain band.  It wore like iron-not a chip, scratch or crack after years of wear.


----------



## sfshopgirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really like it, too.
> ITA that the all wood takes on a much more casual vibe.
> Can you imagine how many things you can layer it with? Another perfect neutral.....VCA just keeps doing it again and again.
> The LE letter wood (to me)looks best as a stand alone....



I can't wait to layer my new piece with the others!  Thanks also for the malachite info...dangerous...another piece to the collection.


----------



## sfshopgirl

aalinkaa said:


> What's the difference between letterwood released in Sept and the snakewoid?
> Thank u!


The letter wood is the same as the snakewood.  When I first saw it, it was referred to me as snakewood.  I believe other tPfers also mentioned it.


----------



## surfergirljen

Ladies! If you had to decide would you get the large fleurette pendant, or the 3 rows of diamonds rose gold perlee pendant?


----------



## POODLGRL

surfergirljen said:


> Ladies! If you had to decide would you get the large fleurette pendant, or the 3 rows of diamonds rose gold perlee pendant?


Go for whatever is bigger!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Ladies! If you had to decide would you get the large fleurette pendant, or the 3 rows of diamonds rose gold perlee pendant?


perlee! I feel like the fleurette design is copied by mass market stores so they've kind of ruined me on this design....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Snakewood is another name for letterwood.




aalinkaa said:


> What's the difference between letterwood released in Sept and the snakewoid?
> Thank u!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> Go for whatever is bigger!


----------



## j0s1e267

darkangel07760 said:


> It looks alot better! I have a feeling thats why rose gold sometimes changes and sometimes doesnt.
> I hope it doesnt change again!


 

Thanks!  I hope it doesn't change again too


----------



## j0s1e267

I'll take two said:


> Wow your bracelet looks as good as new ,the colour is totally restored . I am so pleased you have had such a great result .


 
Yes!  I feel as if I have a BRAND NEW bracelet!


----------



## j0s1e267

aalinkaa said:


> The exact same thing happened to my Cartier Ballon Bleu rose gold watch! Even SAs at Cartier boutique thought it was yellow gold!!! My jeweler gave me the little cloth to polish the watch with - and VOILA it is rose again!!! I was told it is not the body oils or perfumes, it is actually from other jewelry items! I kept my watch with all my husband's watches in the same drawer and apparently my watch changed to yellow because it was stored with stainless steel items! I now store it in its own pouch and it's been rose for 6 months!


 
That's interesting.  What about stacking bracelets??


----------



## j0s1e267

poptarts said:


> That looks amazing! I love the simple chic look of the Perlee bangle.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Two recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian pink gold 20 motif necklace + bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen onyx set in WG? I saw a navy-ish color set in WG (really gorgeous) in Paris a few weeks ago but can't recall onyx in WG (alhambra). Grey MOP would be the next best thing. TIA


 
This is the LE Porcelain?  It looks Carnelian to me!  I thought the LE Porcelain came in a fuchsia pink and lapis like blue .... I must be mistaken.


----------



## poptarts

POODLGRL said:


> That's terrific-a fortuitous mistake! Wear it well, it's beautiful and I imagine very durable.  I had the Chanel J12 watch w the porcelain band.  It wore like iron-not a chip, scratch or crack after years of wear.



Thank you very much  The J12 band is very solid indeed. I'm looking to get a lot of use out of this fortunate mistake 



j0s1e267 said:


> This is the LE Porcelain?  It looks Carnelian to me!  I thought the LE Porcelain came in a fuchsia pink and lapis like blue .... I must be mistaken.



I'll take better photos. It's lighter under the sunlight (compare to the photo I posted) but it's definitely not fuchsia. I saw the other color set in WG, it was a very saturated rich, blue. Slightly darker than Lapis I thought? But then again I thought the raspberry Porcelain was Carnelian so clearly these old eyes are due for a doctor's visit!


----------



## Minda

Does anyone have this Magic Alhambra MOP between the finger ring? 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2402/Magic Alhambra Between the Finger Ring

Have been thinking of getting this to match my earrings...... Any cons? Do you wash your hands when you have your ring on?


----------



## aalinkaa

j0s1e267 said:


> That's interesting.  What about stacking bracelets??



No idea... sorry


----------



## kim_mac

Minda said:


> Does anyone have this Magic Alhambra MOP between the finger ring?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2402/Magic Alhambra Between the Finger Ring
> 
> Have been thinking of getting this to match my earrings...... Any cons? Do you wash your hands when you have your ring on?



i have a btf ring but not magic alhambra.  i love the look but found for me that even though it looks better on my middle finger, it's more comfortable to wear on my ring finger.  personally i would not wash an alhambra ring with stones (pave or solid gold is fine).  for that reason i wouldn't buy an alhambra ring since i never take my rings off for washing my hands since i would probably forget to put it back on and leave it somewhere.


----------



## G&Smommy

Minda said:


> Does anyone have this Magic Alhambra MOP between the finger ring?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2402/Magic Alhambra Between the Finger Ring
> 
> Have been thinking of getting this to match my earrings...... Any cons? Do you wash your hands when you have your ring on?


 
I have this ring in WG with the white and grey MOP.  It is a beautiful piece!  I love the look of VCA BTF rings!  They are very whimsical.  I do take it off every time I wash my hands because I don't want to damage the MOP.  Unfortunately, because of that, it is not an everyday piece for me.  I have two little ones and I spend too much of my time cleaning up after them to keep taking the ring on and off.  I only wear this ring when I am going out.  The only con is my concern about damaging the MOP with soap or chemicals.  Otherwise, it is a gorgeous piece and very unique!  My pave Magic ring gets more use because it is less fussy.  HTH!


----------



## poptarts

poptarts said:
			
		

> I'll take better photos. It's lighter under the sunlight (compare to the photo I posted) but it's definitely not fuchsia.



It looks more pink when under bright lights and/or against a darker background; photo on the right shows the true color.


----------



## dialv

Wow poptarts. I am going to dream about that bracelet. I love the color, it's so juicy!


----------



## dialv

My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.


----------



## poptarts

dialv said:


> Wow poptarts. I am going to dream about that bracelet. I love the color, it's so juicy!





dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.



Thanks so much *dialv*  I love the pg with it. 

Your Letterwood necklace is beautiful. Congratulations, it looks gorgeous on you


----------



## Suzie

poptarts said:


> It looks more pink when under bright lights and/or against a darker background; photo on the right shows the true color.


 Just gorgeous poptarts.


----------



## Minda

G&Smommy said:


> I have this ring in WG with the white and grey MOP.  It is a beautiful piece!  I love the look of VCA BTF rings!  They are very whimsical.  I do take it off every time I wash my hands because I don't want to damage the MOP.  Unfortunately, because of that, it is not an everyday piece for me.  I have two little ones and I spend too much of my time cleaning up after them to keep taking the ring on and off.  I only wear this ring when I am going out.  The only con is my concern about damaging the MOP with soap or chemicals.  Otherwise, it is a gorgeous piece and very unique!  My pave Magic ring gets more use because it is less fussy.  HTH!



Thanks for sharing G&Smommy! Not the most practical ring but oh so gorgeous! I love the WG white and grey MOP ring! If I didn't already have the magic 2 motif earrings, I would have definitely gone for the WG version with the white and grey MOP as it is really unique!


----------



## Minda

kim_mac said:


> i have a btf ring but not magic alhambra.  i love the look but found for me that even though it looks better on my middle finger, it's more comfortable to wear on my ring finger.  personally i would not wash an alhambra ring with stones (pave or solid gold is fine).  for that reason i wouldn't buy an alhambra ring since i never take my rings off for washing my hands since i would probably forget to put it back on and leave it somewhere.



kim_mac - is that the lotus ring that you have? That is actually my first choice -  low maintenance and you can wash your hands with that ring on  Pity the price difference


----------



## j0s1e267

poptarts said:


> It looks more pink when under bright lights and/or against a darker background; photo on the right shows the true color.


 
It's beautiful!  Thanks for taking these additional pictures.  Modeling pics please!


----------



## j0s1e267

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.


 
That looks really pretty on you!


----------



## foryoda

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.



That is REALLY beautiful!!!


----------



## dialv

Thanks for the nice comments girls, I am happy to share my pentdant with my fellow VCA addicts because when I showed my DH the picture of it he told me he would get out the scroll saw and whip me up one for a way better price. So the pendant will be "resting"  until his memory becomes fuzzy!!


----------



## surfergirljen

POODLGRL said:


> Go for whatever is bigger!



HAHAHA!! Well said!!! 



Candice0985 said:


> perlee! I feel like the fleurette design is copied by mass market stores so they've kind of ruined me on this design....



Yeah I kind of know what you mean Candice... 



dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.



It's gorgeous!!!



dialv said:


> Thanks for the nice comments girls, I am happy to share my pentdant with my fellow VCA addicts because when I showed my DH the picture of it he told me he would get out the scroll saw and whip me up one for a way better price. So the pendant will be "resting"  until his memory becomes fuzzy!!



HAHA! Sounds like my DH!


----------



## Hermesaholic

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.



WOW!  i really like the pendant--the diamond makes it very special


----------



## texasgirliegirl

As beautiful as your photos are, I will testify that in real life this pendant is even MORE beautiful!
It looks more rosewood in person.....the diamond shows up nicely, too.
Congrats on a very special piece.





dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.


----------



## aalinkaa

Ladies, I have a question. I have a few VCA pieces - all came from VCA boutique with the exception of one - my 16 motif magic necklace - which was an eBay find. I had it authenticated by an online service before I bought it (cannot remember the authentication website now, it was a few years ago). But still, being an eBay purchase I still have second thoughts about authenticity sometimes. I was wondering if I can post it here or in the jewelry authentication thread to get some opinions?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My ten motif is also "resting".......for the same reason. My dh is going to give me a lot of grief for buying the 'wood. I am not planning to wear it around him anytime soon.....


dialv said:


> Thanks for the nice comments girls, I am happy to share my pentdant with my fellow VCA addicts because when I showed my DH the picture of it he told me he would get out the scroll saw and whip me up one for a way better price. So the pendant will be "resting"  until his memory becomes fuzzy!!


----------



## kim_mac

Minda said:


> kim_mac - is that the lotus ring that you have? That is actually my first choice -  low maintenance and you can wash your hands with that ring on  Pity the price difference



no, my sister has the lotus and i have the 2 butterflies btf ring (diamond and yellow sapphire).  the lotus ring is so iconic and gorgeous!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> My ten motif is also "resting".......for the same reason. My dh is going to give me a lot of grief for buying the 'wood. I am not planning to wear it around him anytime soon.....




you cant say--oh this old thing??


----------



## einseine

poptarts said:


> It looks more pink when under bright lights and/or against a darker background; photo on the right shows the true color.


 
Wow!!! What a beautiful pink!!! Congrats!!
Modeling pics, PLEASE~


----------



## einseine

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.


 
Congrats!!!  It looks great on you! I want to see it IRL!


----------



## dialv

Yes, IRL it looks better. My pictures didn't capture how pretty it is.


----------



## purseaddictnew

poptarts said:


> It looks more pink when under bright lights and/or against a darker background; photo on the right shows the true color.


 
beautiful color! love it against pink gold. congrats!


----------



## purseaddictnew

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.


 
I was never into the letterwood, but I def like your pendant. very nice against your skin! and the diamond makes a difference. congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HA!! 
I am counting on him not recognizing it as wood....it is so highly polished that it looks like stone.
I still have the carnelian on the down low....I am in so deep......



Hermesaholic said:


> you cant say--oh this old thing??


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> HA!!
> I am counting on him not recognizing it as wood....it is so highly polished that it looks like stone.
> I still have the carnelian on the down low....I am in so deep......



 i know how it is!  but you got GOOD stuff!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i know how it is! but you got GOOD stuff!


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> Ladies, I have a question. I have a few VCA pieces - all came from VCA boutique with the exception of one - my 16 motif magic necklace - which was an eBay find. I had it authenticated by an online service before I bought it (cannot remember the authentication website now, it was a few years ago). But still, being an eBay purchase I still have second thoughts about authenticity sometimes. I was wondering if I can post it here or in the jewelry authentication thread to get some opinions?


I am no expert myself....but post some pics and see what the ladies here say. I believe some here have that same necklace too.


----------



## aalinkaa

Ok, so first thing is first - I want to share my small collection:

Vintage alhambra WG mop earrings
Vintage alhambra WG mop 10 motif necklace
Sweet Alhambra turquoise  YG earrings
LE Magic Alhambra RG mop pendant


----------



## aalinkaa

And this is my magic necklace - my only piece that didn't come from the boutique and I always have doubts about authenticity, can you ladies take a look please


----------



## aalinkaa




----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> View attachment 1923390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923391


Wow! This is prettier than I ever knew-the colors change so much! It looks to have all the authentic markings of VCA jewelry. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## surfergirljen

Aalinkaa it looks good to me! I don't own a magic necklace but do own a few others and I agree with cateyes, nothing jumps out at me at all. I think especially if you have others to compare it to you should be able to see if it's fake, tell by it's weight etc, no? I think you're maybe just unsettled because it can be scary buying off ebay but trust me... a lot of things are authentic there! I've sold many things (and bought too) just because I wasn't in love with them anymore and they were obviously authentic.   Try to relax and enjoy!


----------



## purseaddictnew

Looks authentic to me. Beautiful piece! stop worrying and enjoy it!


----------



## aalinkaa

surfergirljen said:


> Aalinkaa it looks good to me! I don't own a magic necklace but do own a few others and I agree with cateyes, nothing jumps out at me at all. I think especially if you have others to compare it to you should be able to see if it's fake, tell by it's weight etc, no? I think you're maybe just unsettled because it can be scary buying off ebay but trust me... a lot of things are authentic there! I've sold many things (and bought too) just because I wasn't in love with them anymore and they were obviously authentic.   Try to relax and enjoy!



Yes, I also do not see any signs for concern, and I myself sell and buy on eBay. I agree with everything you are saying and it makes me feel a lot better just by getting your guys' opinions  just needed a little reassurance  Thank you!


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:


> Wow! This is prettier than I ever knew-the colors change so much! It looks to have all the authentic markings of VCA jewelry. Anyone else want to chime in?



Thank you! Yes, it is super pretty! I love it. It took me a few years to get my DH mentally ready for this one and all of the sudden it popped up on eBay at an amazing price! I am so glad I got it!


----------



## POODLGRL

aalinkaa said:


> View attachment 1923390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923391


You need some additional photos to authenticate this.  You need both ends of the clasp, a photo of the hallmark, a better photo of the maker's mark (VCA) and serial number, and a close ups of some of the clovers so you can get a better look at the setting.
Also, if you want an additional level of assurance, VCA will authenticate the necklace for a fee. I believe the necklace would be sent to New York--it's probably about a 2 week turn-around time.  I assume you would also receive a certificate of authenticity. This can be used for insurance purposes and would make it very easy to sell if you chose to do so and would add to the value.
Finally, while the turquoise and coral vintage Alhambra necklaces have been heavily counterfeited, I'm not aware of this being the case with the Magic collection. However, that doesn't mean that there aren't fakes-anything that commands a premium such as VCA is a ready target for counterfeiters.


----------



## poptarts

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous poptarts.





j0s1e267 said:


> It's beautiful!  Thanks for taking these additional pictures.  Modeling pics please!





einseine said:


> Wow!!! What a beautiful pink!!! Congrats!!
> Modeling pics, PLEASE~





purseaddictnew said:


> beautiful color! love it against pink gold. congrats!



Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):












aalinkaa said:


> Ok, so first thing is first - I want to share my small collection:
> 
> Vintage alhambra WG mop earrings
> Vintage alhambra WG mop 10 motif necklace
> Sweet Alhambra turquoise  YG earrings
> LE Magic Alhambra RG mop pendant



Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.


----------



## POODLGRL

purseaddictnew said:


> Looks authentic to me. Beautiful piece! stop worrying and enjoy it!


Hey, I don't mean to rain on your parade, but the "looks authentic to me," is exactly what counterfeiters' aim for.  Just because it looks authentic doesn't mean it is authentic, and there's a world of difference in value between the two.
I don't mean to scare you, but I've seen fake Cartier Love bracelets that look terrific. Fake Bulgari, fake Tiffany, fake VCA . . . you name it . . . *and all sold by seemingly reputable jewelers*.  And I've seen the converse, things people think are fake which are actually genuine.
How do you tell the difference?  That's a good question.  I'm not a jeweler, but there are some indicators.
Look at the workmanship--inside and out--is it crisp and clean or sloppy?  Look at the bezels or prongs and how the stones are set.  Are there casting marks or solder marks?  Some marker's marks are done with a laser, others are engraved (this  changes w the age of the item).  If a mark should be hand made, but wasn't, this is a give-away, and vice-versa.
Also, historical knowledge of the brand is important. What does an older Alhambra piece look like (the manufacturing process has changed), what are the variants in style-remember the Alhambra ring with a diamond in the center someone asked about a while ago--that was genuine but the TPF member thought it was fake.  Also, don't overlook the gut reaction test.  If there's something that causes you to question a piece even if you can't put it into words, go with your hunch and check it out.  Better to be safe than sorry.  Finally, if a piece seems too good to be true, it probably is.
Best way to educate yourself, look at a lot of pieces, go into VCA and pester them (the SA's love to show off the jewelry), and buy some books on VCA (or whatever it is you like to collect) and educate yourself on the brand.
It doesn't mean you won't make a mistake, particularly if you're buying on ebay and have no opportunity to examine a piece before buying it, but it will minimize the risk-and hey, there's always buyer protection!


----------



## Suzie

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.


 
It certainly look beautiful on you and really suits your skin tone. Love it!


----------



## Suzie

Hi Ladies,  the clasp has broken on my vintage Alhambra MOP single necklace. This is the one that I wear almost every day. It looks like the spring mechanism inside is broken, not sure though.

I do not have a VCA here in my country so I assume it would be OK to take to a jeweller to get a new clasp put on? I can't see any VCA markings on the clasp so I hope that I would not be damaging the piece.


----------



## foryoda

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):



It looks really lovely!!!


----------



## honeybeez

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.



How much is this special piece?  so beautiful.


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> Also, if you want an additional level of assurance, VCA will authenticate the necklace for a fee.



Two years ago I was quoted $500 to authenticate a 20 motif.

I felt that was too high to pay and didn't pursue it.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> Two years ago I was quoted $500 to authenticate a 20 motif.
> 
> I felt that was too high to pay and didn't pursue it.


 
Geez, that's ridiculous.


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> Two years ago I was quoted $500 to authenticate a 20 motif.
> 
> I felt that was too high to pay and didn't pursue it.


Actually, I disagree. For a $14,000 to $20,000 necklace that's not a lot.  Appraisers ordinarily base their fee on a percentage of the value.
Further, if you ever wanted to sell it I'm confident you'd realize your $500 and then some if you had a certificate of authenticity.  Many insurers now inquire an outside appraisal for jewelry if the receipt is more than 2 years old.  Also, there would be no question of authenticity or value should you ever need to make an insurance claim.
Just a thought.


----------



## POODLGRL

Suzie said:


> Hi Ladies,  the clasp has broken on my vintage Alhambra MOP single necklace. This is the one that I wear almost every day. It looks like the spring mechanism inside is broken, not sure though.
> 
> I do not have a VCA here in my country so I assume it would be OK to take to a jeweller to get a new clasp put on? I can't see any VCA markings on the clasp so I hope that I would not be damaging the piece.


There usually are tongue markings on the clasp.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Two years ago I was quoted $500 to authenticate a 20 motif.
> 
> I felt that was too high to pay and didn't pursue it.



i believe it is 1200 now


----------



## aalinkaa

Originally Posted by *poptarts  *


> Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.



Thank you!~ 
I have to say I love-love your necklace! The color is amazing! I was considering either an onyx or cornelian myself but if the price is right, I may just go with porcelain. May I ask how much was the necklace? Do you know if porcelain pieces are available in the US? or just Europe?


----------



## aalinkaa

Hermesaholic said:


> i believe it is 1200 now



$1,200!!!! just to get an item authenticated?!?!?!


----------



## aalinkaa

POODLGRL said:


> You need some additional photos to authenticate this.  You need both ends of the clasp, a photo of the hallmark, a better photo of the maker's mark (VCA) and serial number, and a close ups of some of the clovers so you can get a better look at the setting.
> Also, if you want an additional level of assurance, VCA will authenticate the necklace for a fee. I believe the necklace would be sent to New York--it's probably about a 2 week turn-around time.  I assume you would also receive a certificate of authenticity. This can be used for insurance purposes and would make it very easy to sell if you chose to do so and would add to the value.
> Finally, while the turquoise and coral vintage Alhambra necklaces have been heavily counterfeited, I'm not aware of this being the case with the Magic collection. However, that doesn't mean that there aren't fakes-anything that commands a premium such as VCA is a ready target for counterfeiters.



Here are some additional photos.... Are these good or am I missing any?
According to fellow TPFer, a fee to authenticate it by VCA is $1,200! I don't think this is an option for me right now, although I agree with you about having a VCA certificate.It definitely adds value!


----------



## aalinkaa

poodlgrl said:
			
		

> you need some additional photos to authenticate this.  You need both ends of the clasp, a photo of the hallmark, a better photo of the maker's mark (vca) and serial number, and a close ups of some of the clovers so you can get a better look at the setting.
> Also, if you want an additional level of assurance, vca will authenticate the necklace for a fee. I believe the necklace would be sent to new york--it's probably about a 2 week turn-around time.  I assume you would also receive a certificate of authenticity. This can be used for insurance purposes and would make it very easy to sell if you chose to do so and would add to the value.
> Finally, while the turquoise and coral vintage alhambra necklaces have been heavily counterfeited, i'm not aware of this being the case with the magic collection. However, that doesn't mean that there aren't fakes-anything that commands a premium such as vca is a ready target for counterfeiters.


----------



## POODLGRL

aalinkaa said:


> View attachment 1924318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924321


Great photos-thank you.  Yes, I would say this is authentic.  It also has the "dog's head" maker's mark. This indicates the necklace was made in France which gives it a higher value.  Those sold in the US are typically made in workshops in New York and have a different maker's mark.


----------



## kim_mac

sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:


----------



## POODLGRL

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:


That's very beautiful.  You did good girl! Medium was a brilliant choice.  As my mother says, "jewelry shrinks."


----------



## kim_mac

POODLGRL said:


> That's very beautiful.  You did good girl! Medium was a brilliant choice.  As my mother says, "jewelry shrinks."



thank you, poodlgrl - i'm getting used to the size (very quickly)


----------



## aalinkaa

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> That's very beautiful.  You did good girl! Medium was a brilliant choice.  As my mother says, "jewelry shrinks."



Ahahaa I haven't heard this one before. Lol! Need to remember to use it with my husband when choosing my next piece!


----------



## aalinkaa

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> Great photos-thank you.  Yes, I would say this is authentic.  It also has the "dog's head" maker's mark. This indicates the necklace was made in France which gives it a higher value.  Those sold in the US are typically made in workshops in New York and have a different maker's mark.



Thank you so much for taking the time for this! I really appreciate it!
Good to know about the maker's mark! I didn't realize any of the VCA was made in NY, I thought it all came from Paris!


----------



## einseine

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get). just in time before the price increase. here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:


 
Wow!  You look beautiful Do you wear it daily??? Love your VCA collection!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

dialv said:


> My LE Letterwood pendant arrived yesterday. Very nice neutral piece, and it has some weight to it.



Beautiful piece!  Congrats!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> thank you, poodlgrl - i'm getting used to the size (very quickly)


Congrats Kim we are now not just Cosmos twins but identical Cosmos twins LOL
You must have caught that  little known disorder DSS ,diamond shrinkage syndrome to give it its full title Ha Ha 
I am sure you will wear it a lot , I wear mine more than anything else at the moment .


----------



## G&Smommy

aalinkaa said:


> Ok, so first thing is first - I want to share my small collection:
> 
> Vintage alhambra WG mop earrings
> Vintage alhambra WG mop 10 motif necklace
> Sweet Alhambra turquoise  YG earrings
> LE Magic Alhambra RG mop pendant
> 
> 
> View attachment 1923364



You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## I'll take two

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.


Very pretty congrats .
I haven't had the opportunity to see the new porcelain items yet so will look forward to that even more now.


----------



## G&Smommy

poptarts said:


> It looks more pink when under bright lights and/or against a darker background; photo on the right shows the true color.



Very pretty!  I would love to see modeling pics!


----------



## G&Smommy

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.




It looks beautiful on!


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:



Gorgeous!  I love this piece.  It is on my ever growing VCA wish list!


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is super pretty! I love it. It took me a few years to get my DH mentally ready for this one and all of the sudden it popped up on eBay at an amazing price! I am so glad I got it!



I am too scared to purchase from ebay but glad you found a good deal on a dreamy vca piece there!


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get). just in time before the price increase. here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:


 
This is stunning and looks beautiful on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What an amazing find!



aalinkaa said:


> View attachment 1924318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1924321


----------



## kim_mac

einseine said:


> Wow!  You look beautiful Do you wear it daily??? Love your VCA collection!!! Congratulations!!!



thank you, einseine!  yes, i am planning on wearing it daily.  



I'll take two said:


> Congrats Kim we are now not just Cosmos twins but identical Cosmos twins LOL
> You must have caught that  little known disorder DSS ,diamond shrinkage syndrome to give it its full title Ha Ha
> I am sure you will wear it a lot , I wear mine more than anything else at the moment .



hey there, i'lltaketwo!  i'm so happy to be identical cosmos twins with you!  yes, i've been afflicted with DSS for some time now  i'm so glad you are still enjoying yours!  it looks beautiful on you!



G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  I love this piece.  It is on my ever growing VCA wish list!



thank you g&smommy - out of all the collections, cosmos is my favorite.  i hope to add the earclips in the future.  i'm not sure about the ring though.  vca is so addicting!  i hope to not get started on alhambra or perlee - or i'll be in big trouble!  



Suzie said:


> This is stunning and looks beautiful on you.



thanks so much, suzie - i hope you get your clasp fixed very soon.  i love your turquoise alhambra collection!!!


----------



## poptarts

Suzie said:


> It certainly look beautiful on you and really suits your skin tone. Love it!



Thank you Suzie  I hope you can get your clasp fixed so you can wear the necklace again, with a stunning MK dress 





foryoda said:


> It looks really lovely!!!



Thank you 




aalinkaa said:


> Originally Posted by *poptarts  *
> 
> Thank you!~
> I have to say I love-love your necklace! The color is amazing! I was considering either an onyx or cornelian myself but if the price is right, I may just go with porcelain. May I ask how much was the necklace? Do you know if porcelain pieces are available in the US? or just Europe?



Thank you aalinkaa  The Porcelain is a bit more than the Carnelian (I'll PM you the price). I believe Porcelain pieces are only sold in Paris boutiques and quantity is limited (expert please correct if I'm wrong). 





kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:



Wow, your Cosmo necklace is beautiful. It looks wonderful on you. Congratulations!




I'll take two said:


> Very pretty congrats .
> I haven't had the opportunity to see the new porcelain items yet so will look forward to that even more now.



Thank you  I think you will really love it when you see it in person.




G&Smommy said:


> It looks beautiful on!



Thank you *G&Smommy*


----------



## CATEYES

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:


Stunning :girlwhack:


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:


> I am too scared to purchase from ebay but glad you found a good deal on a dreamy vca piece there!



I know exactly how you feel! This was a few years ago now... and it was an AMAZING deal. Now, I don't think I would take the risk.


----------



## aalinkaa

kim_mac said:


> thank you, einseine!  yes, i am planning on wearing it daily.



I LOVE your wish list!


----------



## aalinkaa

texasgirliegirl said:


> What an amazing find!



Thank you! it sure was!


----------



## aalinkaa

G&Smommy said:


> You have a beautiful collection!



Thank you! I am working on growing it


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.



stunning poptarts!! couldn't look better, you wear it so well  thanks a lot for converting me over! VCA is like candy, and they make it so easy to buy on their website lol.


----------



## Lucynancy

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:



Beyond beautiful!! I was inspired to get the Cosmos pendant because of your photos. Mine is the small size. Wish I can copy you & get a Medium too but it's not possible to do the switch from the store that I bought mine from...
Enjoy!!


----------



## POODLGRL

CATEYES said:


> I am too scared to purchase from ebay but glad you found a good deal on a dreamy vca piece there!


Most sellers of VCA on ebay are pretty significant jewelry concerns.  And if you know your pieces you should know what they should look like.


----------



## sfshopgirl

My first picture post to this thread.  Just wanted to share my new piece.  I'm loving it more and more every day.  I placed my cornelian YG earrings next to it to show the contrast.


----------



## ghoztz

sfshopgirl said:


> My first picture post to this thread.  Just wanted to share my new piece.  I'm loving it more and more every day.  I placed my cornelian YG earrings next to it to show the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 1925504




Totally love the Letterwood!  I was thinking of getting it.  


Do you find the weight of Letterwood too light or it does have some substantial weight to it? 


Pls show us some modeling pics.


----------



## sfshopgirl

ghoztz said:
			
		

> Totally love the Letterwood!  I was thinking of getting it.
> 
> Do you find the weight of Letterwood too light or it does have some substantial weight to it?
> 
> Pls show us some modeling pics.




You should definitely get it.  I love it!! I didn't think I would love this one as much as I tried on the 20 piece with all letterwood but my fiancé was smart enough to get me this one .  I'll try to take some pictures later to share. I don't find the letterwood to be too light compared to my turquoise 20 motif.  Then again I wear my 20 motif pieces pretty often! Does anyone else do that? I wear them like every day pieces. Is that terrible?


----------



## surfergirljen

sfshopgirl said:


> You should definitely get it.  I love it!! I didn't think I would love this one as much as I tried on the 20 piece with all letterwood but my fiancé was smart enough to get me this one .  I'll try to take some pictures later to share. I don't find the letterwood to be too light compared to my turquoise 20 motif.  Then again I wear my 20 motif pieces pretty often! Does anyone else do that? I wear them like every day pieces. Is that terrible?



NO! I'm terrible, mine's all tucked away and I don't wear it nearly enough - I wish I was more like you!!! Better to even wear it out than never wear it!


----------



## G&Smommy

sfshopgirl said:


> My first picture post to this thread. Just wanted to share my new piece. I'm loving it more and more every day. I placed my cornelian YG earrings next to it to show the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 1925504


 
Beautiful piece!  The alternating motifs make it very special!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very pretty!
The LE letterwood in the 20 motif is my favorite piece from this colelction.
Your carnelian earrings are very pretty, too.
It is not bad to wear your jewelry.  The Vintage alhambra line is not "high" jewelry..but meant to be worn and enjoyed!
Like Jen, I am guilty of keeping mine in the box.  
It makes me happy just to know that I have the pieces....even if nobody else knows it.



sfshopgirl said:


> My first picture post to this thread. Just wanted to share my new piece. I'm loving it more and more every day. I placed my cornelian YG earrings next to it to show the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 1925504


----------



## I'll take two

Just came across this new diamond cut which is called the Lily.
A very pretty shape that goes perfectly with a lot of VCA pieces.
Not sure about availability yet as I think Louis Vuitton may have bought the rights to the design .


----------



## aalinkaa

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Just came across this new diamond cut which is called the Lily.
> A very pretty shape that goes perfectly with a lot of VCA pieces.
> Not sure about availability yet as I think Louis Vuitton may have bought the rights to the design .



WOW is all I have to say!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sfshopgirl said:


> You should definitely get it.  I love it!! I didn't think I would love this one as much as I tried on the 20 piece with all letterwood but my fiancé was smart enough to get me this one .  I'll try to take some pictures later to share. I don't find the letterwood to be too light compared to my turquoise 20 motif. * Then again I wear my 20 motif pieces pretty often! Does anyone else do that? *I wear them like every day pieces. Is that terrible?



I do, too!  I like to do all kinds of combos with them.  I mix my 20 motif necklaces with other longs, too.


----------



## POODLGRL

sfshopgirl said:


> You should definitely get it.  I love it!! I didn't think I would love this one as much as I tried on the 20 piece with all letterwood but my fiancé was smart enough to get me this one .  I'll try to take some pictures later to share. I don't find the letterwood to be too light compared to my turquoise 20 motif.  Then again I wear my 20 motif pieces pretty often! Does anyone else do that? I wear them like every day pieces. Is that terrible?


I wear mine everyday too.  I love layering, doubling-up too.  What's the point of having jewelry if not to wear?


----------



## POODLGRL

I'll take two said:


> Just came across this new diamond cut which is called the Lily.
> A very pretty shape that goes perfectly with a lot of VCA pieces.
> Not sure about availability yet as I think Louis Vuitton may have bought the rights to the design .
> 
> View attachment 1925590


Wow! That's very beautiful. Where did you come across this?


----------



## thimp

kim_mac said:
			
		

> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:



Gorgeous!!!! You make me want to trade up too!! Xxoo


----------



## sbelle

poptarts said:


> Thank you aalinkaa  The Porcelain is a bit more than the Carnelian (I'll PM you the price). I believe Porcelain pieces are only sold in Paris boutiques and quantity is limited (expert please correct if I'm wrong).



My understanding is they are only sold in France. They are very limited .  I know there were only fifty blue porcelain 20 motifs made.


----------



## sbelle

kim_mac said:


> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:




It looks incredible on you!!


----------



## sbelle

poptarts said:


> Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. Here are some modeling shots (I apologize for poor quality phone pix):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection *aalinkaa*. You have some very elegant and classic pieces.



Really beautiful !!  You are lucky to have gotten such a limited edition piece.  It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## Suzie

sfshopgirl said:


> My first picture post to this thread. Just wanted to share my new piece. I'm loving it more and more every day. I placed my cornelian YG earrings next to it to show the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 1925504


 
Stunning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My letter wood piece feels the same as my other pieces.not a lightweight piece at all.





ghoztz said:


> Totally love the Letterwood!  I was thinking of getting it.
> 
> 
> Do you find the weight of Letterwood too light or it does have some substantial weight to it?
> 
> 
> Pls show us some modeling pics.


----------



## kim_mac

poptarts said:


> Wow, your Cosmo necklace is beautiful. It looks wonderful on you. Congratulations!



Thank you poptarts - congrats on your beautiful 20 motif!  such a special piece.  



CATEYES said:


> Stunning :girlwhack:



thank you cateyes!



aalinkaa said:


> I LOVE your wish list!



i should revise this wishlist LOL - the only thing i really want is an e-ring upgrade and maybe cosmos earrings.  the daytona might be too big and masculine for my taste/style, and i don't think i'll like the clinking of 2 love bracelets.  



Lucynancy said:


> Beyond beautiful!! I was inspired to get the Cosmos pendant because of your photos. Mine is the small size. Wish I can copy you & get a Medium too but it's not possible to do the switch from the store that I bought mine from...
> Enjoy!!



i just love the cosmos pendant - small and medium.  i think the small is so pretty and more versatile but i saw the medium years ago and couldn't stop thinking about it.  



sfshopgirl said:


> My first picture post to this thread.  Just wanted to share my new piece.  I'm loving it more and more every day.  I placed my cornelian YG earrings next to it to show the contrast.
> 
> View attachment 1925504



i love the LE pieces with alternating solid gold motifs - and rose gold is my favorite!  thank you for sharing your special piece!



I'll take two said:


> Just came across this new diamond cut which is called the Lily.
> A very pretty shape that goes perfectly with a lot of VCA pieces.
> Not sure about availability yet as I think Louis Vuitton may have bought the rights to the design .
> 
> View attachment 1925590



wow - are you thinking about adding this to your collection?  that center stone is so unique!  



thimp said:


> Gorgeous!!!! You make me want to trade up too!! Xxoo



do it!!!  i thought both sizes looked great on you, especially with that gorgeous lotus ring of yours!  don't tell DH but i secretly love both the small and medium.  the small is so pretty and versatile and the medium is such a statement...i can see  myself having both if money were no object.  but i had to choose, and i guess i'm greedy 



sbelle said:


> It looks incredible on you!!


----------



## foryoda

Just popped into VCA and the SA told me that the price increase will happen in Hong Kong on 12 Nov. Not sure if this is the same date worldwide.


----------



## aalinkaa

kim_mac said:


> Thank you poptarts - congrats on your beautiful 20 motif!  such a special piece.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you cateyes!
> 
> 
> 
> i should revise this wishlist LOL - the only thing i really want is an e-ring upgrade and maybe cosmos earrings.  the daytona might be too big and masculine for my taste/style, and i don't think i'll like the clinking of 2 love bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> i just love the cosmos pendant - small and medium.  i think the small is so pretty and more versatile but i saw the medium years ago and couldn't stop thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> i love the LE pieces with alternating solid gold motifs - and rose gold is my favorite!  thank you for sharing your special piece!
> 
> 
> 
> wow - are you thinking about adding this to your collection?  that center stone is so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> do it!!!  i thought both sizes looked great on you, especially with that gorgeous lotus ring of yours!  don't tell DH but i secretly love both the small and medium.  the small is so pretty and versatile and the medium is such a statement...i can see  myself having both if money were no object.  but i had to choose, and i guess i'm greedy



Speaking of daytona - I was in love with it too a few years ago. But, I ended up getting a 36mm DayDate in rose gold - and I think it is a much better choice after all - less chunky, more classy, yet still big and unmistakable rolex http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a2ce07b3127ccef1207406d5ff00000040O30AcNmjlm0bOGIPbz4I/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D3/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/


----------



## aalinkaa

Does anyone have sweet alhambra onyx earrings? can you post mod pictures? thinking maybe I need a pair....?


----------



## einseine

sfshopgirl said:


> You should definitely get it. I love it!! I didn't think I would love this one as much as I tried on the 20 piece with all letterwood but my fiancé was smart enough to get me this one . I'll try to take some pictures later to share. I don't find the letterwood to be too light compared to my turquoise 20 motif. Then again I wear my 20 motif pieces pretty often! Does anyone else do that? I wear them like every day pieces. Is that terrible?


 
Your new letterwood piece is so beautiful!!!  Congrats!!!  I wear my 20 motif length (2X10motif in onyx or solid PG) most every day!!!!  I also Love 10-motif length, and 2 10-motif layering look!!


----------



## foryoda

I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!


----------



## Kissmark

kim_mac said:
			
		

> sharing my new cosmos medium pendant (using my store credit after returning the small cosmos since i was so unsure of which size to get).  just in time before the price increase.  here with my favorite hermes magic kelly scarf:



Love Both the necklace and scarf!


----------



## aalinkaa

foryoda said:


> I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!



Love the color, just gorgeous!


----------



## foryoda

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Love the color, just gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## sfshopgirl

einseine said:


> Your new letterwood piece is so beautiful!!!  Congrats!!!  I wear my 20 motif length (2X10motif in onyx or solid PG) most every day!!!!  I also Love 10-motif length, and 2 10-motif layering look!!


 Thank you!  I do love it.  Thank you everyone for your comments.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who wears their VCA every day.


----------



## kim_mac

foryoda - lovely shade of red!  congrats.


----------



## sbelle

poptarts said:


> I believe Porcelain pieces are only sold in Paris boutiques






sbelle said:


> My understanding is they are only sold in France. They are very limited .  I know there were only fifty blue porcelain 20 motifs made.







I was told today it is only Paris and not throughout all of France.  I wanted to correct what I said before!


----------



## sbelle

Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.


----------



## Junkenpo

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



Oh wow!


----------



## foryoda

sbelle said:
			
		

> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.


That's beautiful. If given a choice however, I'd rather have lapis lazuli.


----------



## Junkenpo

I just want to verify that the blue porcelin is wg?  

Has the lapis ever been set with wg?


----------



## einseine

I finally got Perlee Signature in PG (Medium)!  I tried on Large, but it was TOO BIG and my DH laughed at me...  
I am so happy with my new purchase!


----------



## einseine

foryoda said:


> I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!


 
Love carnelian + diamond!!!  Looks great on your hand!  Congrats!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> I finally got Perlee Signature in PG (Medium)!  I tried on Large, but it was TOO BIG and my DH laughed at me...
> I am so happy with my new purchase!


Just beautiful.  I want modeling shots.  Also, I just finished the 1st season of Boss-love remote control.  I kept replaying all the scenes where the mayor's wife wears VCA, this bracelet included, albeit in white gold!  You're in great company.  Wear it well.


----------



## einseine

POODLGRL said:


> Just beautiful. I want modeling shots. Also, I just finished the 1st season of Boss-love remote control. I kept replaying all the scenes where the mayor's wife wears VCA, this bracelet included, albeit in white gold! You're in great company. Wear it well.


 
Thanks POODLEGRL!!!  Love Perlee Signature~~!!  I'll post some pics.  I want the WG one, too!


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> Thanks POODLEGRL!!!  Love Perlee Signature~~!!  I'll post some pics.  I want the WG one, too!


Me too!


----------



## einseine

My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!


----------



## foryoda

einseine said:
			
		

> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



That is soooooooo BEAUTIFUL!!! And it goes so well with your watch. I love the strap on the watch too. Everything just works so well together!


----------



## G&Smommy

foryoda said:


> I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!


 
Very pretty!  I haven't seen this before.  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!! Love both combos!!!


 
Congrats!  It looks beautiful with your onyx bracelet!  I love the Perlee pieces!


----------



## einseine

My new additions in October!!!  Love pink gold!  I always appreciate all of your support here!!!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!


It's just lovely with both combos!! I love pg too so both your October additions are splendid in my book. Congrats Einseine!!!


----------



## CATEYES

foryoda said:


> I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!


Carnelian is so rich looking! Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.


Another Sbelle?! I would love to play dress up in your jewelry box This blue is so vibrant-congrats!!!!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Gorgeous!! Esp love it with your 5-motif! Enjoy!


----------



## foryoda

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Very pretty!  I haven't seen this before.  Congrats!



Thank you! They actually didn't have it on display. I figured I would just ask and they brought out an orangy one in a size too large. I told them I was looking for a nice deep red one and they were able to get one delivered from head office in the time it took me to eat lunch next door!


----------



## foryoda

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Carnelian is so rich looking! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> My new additions in October!!!  Love pink gold!  I always appreciate all of your support here!!!  Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful . . .


----------



## aalinkaa

einseine said:
			
		

> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Very nice!!!! Love-love-love the perlee bracelet! Have had my eye on it for a while


----------



## kim_mac

sbelle - you always manage to score the limited special stuff!  congrats!!!  i bet it looks stunning on!

einseine - congrats on the pg perlee - so pretty with your 5 motif!


----------



## aalinkaa

Ladies, have you seen the video on VCA website about making the letter wood motifs? very interesting!


----------



## Kkho

foryoda said:
			
		

> Just popped into VCA and the SA told me that the price increase will happen in Hong Kong on 12 Nov. Not sure if this is the same date worldwide.



Was told by my SA initially that singapore's price increase on the 12 nov but got a text message last week to say its been brought forward to 1st Nov


----------



## VD za

einseine said:


> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## VD za

einseine said:


> My new additions in October!!!  Love pink gold!  I always appreciate all of your support here!!!  Thanks for letting me share.



Love both of them...is the sweet necklace from VCA Japan online ? Very cute


----------



## VD za

foryoda said:


> I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!



Congrats! Such a nice ring


----------



## sfshopgirl

Thanks for sharing! It's gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



So pretty!  What a wonderful addition to your collection!


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Another Sbelle?! I would love to play dress up in your jewelry box This blue is so vibrant-congrats!!!!





kim_mac said:


> sbelle - you always manage to score the limited special stuff!  congrats!!!  i bet it looks stunning on!




Thanks for your kind comments!  

I have to say it looks even better on.  The white gold with the blue is incredible.  I had black on when I tried it on and it looks amazing with black-- I think it's the white gold .   I was told that the blue was used in one of the two limited edition sets because it is the color of France.




Junkenpo said:


> I just want to verify that the blue porcelin is wg?
> 
> Has the lapis ever been set with wg?



Yes white gold!



POODLGRL said:


> That's beautiful. If given a choice however, I'd rather have lapis lazuli.



I hope you have your chance on the lapis very soon!  

I decided on the porcelain because they only made 50 twenty motifs for the world and when the 50 are gone, that's it.  They are only sold in Paris--  I wanted something to remind me of my Paris trip,  and something that is not sold in the US.  Oh , and I loved the fact it is set in white gold-- something else that makes it special.




There are only 3 pieces in the blue porcelain collection.  The 20 motif, the bracelet , and a large pendant.  There were more pieces made in the bracelet and pendant ( more than 50) but I can't remember how many.


----------



## einseine

foryoda said:


> That is soooooooo BEAUTIFUL!!! And it goes so well with your watch. I love the strap on the watch too. Everything just works so well together!


 
Thanks foryoda! Love my PG leather strap watch so much! (Actually, I don't have many watches. hehehe)



G&Smommy said:


> Congrats! It looks beautiful with your onyx bracelet! I love the Perlee pieces!


 
Thnks G&Smommy!!! Love my Signature~~~ ( I enjoyed trying on pave diamond pieces in the boutique.)



CATEYES said:


> It's just lovely with both combos!! I love pg too so both your October additions are splendid in my book. Congrats Einseine!!!


 
CATEYES! Yes, I really love my October additions! I will not purchase any piece for a while.



phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous!! Esp love it with your 5-motif! Enjoy!


 
Thanks philllj12! Actually 5-motif in onyx goes with anything! It is such a great piece! Love it!



POODLGRL said:


> Beautiful . . .


 
Thanks again!!!



aalinkaa said:


> Very nice!!!! Love-love-love the perlee bracelet! Have had my eye on it for a while


 
Thanks aalinkaa!!! Yeah! Love love love love my Perlee Signature! It is much more gorgeours IRL!



kim_mac said:


> einseine - congrats on the pg perlee - so pretty with your 5 motif!


 
Thanks kim!!! I am really happy with my first Perlee piece!



VD za said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thanks VD!!!



sbelle said:


> So pretty! What a wonderful addition to your collection!


 
Thanks sbelle! I am very happy with my current collection...as of now...hehe


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.


Stunning colour Sbelle  ,I can't wait to see the Lapis pieces Congrats 

Foryoda congrats on your Carnelian ring

SFShopgirl rose gold is so lovely ,congrats

Einseine ,already said very pretty congrats


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.


 
What!!! WoW!!! What a beautiful special piece!!! I want to wear this necklace when I dress in white.   Envious~~~


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> I finally got Perlee Signature in PG (Medium)!  I tried on Large, but it was TOO BIG and my DH laughed at me...
> I am so happy with my new purchase!



So beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## veroliz

einseine said:
			
		

> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Love both combos too!! And your watch is tdf!!


----------



## veroliz

sbelle said:
			
		

> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



Wow!! So beautiful!! And the white gold makes it even more stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## park56

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



Stunning. A perfect souvenir!


----------



## foryoda

VD za said:


> Congrats! Such a nice ring



Thank you!


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> Thanks for your kind comments!
> 
> I have to say it looks even better on.  The white gold with the blue is incredible.  I had black on when I tried it on and it looks amazing with black-- I think it's the white gold .   I was told that the blue was used in one of the two limited edition sets because it is the color of France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes white gold!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have your chance on the lapis very soon!
> 
> I decided on the porcelain because they only made 50 twenty motifs for the world and when the 50 are gone, that's it.  They are only sold in Paris--  I wanted something to remind me of my Paris trip,  and something that is not sold in the US.  Oh , and I loved the fact it is set in white gold-- something else that makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 3 pieces in the blue porcelain collection.  The 20 motif, the bracelet , and a large pendant.  There were more pieces made in the bracelet and pendant ( more than 50) but I can't remember how many.


It is beautiful.  And the blue with WG is particularly stunning. Wear it well.


----------



## xoxo1858

Does any1 know what is going up for sure 4 the alhambra line? One SA says its only solid gold is going up the other is saying all Alhambra is going up? Trying to make a choice but not sure which SA is right. Please help


----------



## ghoztz

einseine said:


> My new additions in October!!!  Love pink gold!  I always appreciate all of your support here!!!  Thanks for letting me share.





Lovely little collection!!    What color is the MOP pendent?  It looks like Grey MOP on my computer screen.  Or is it White MOP?


----------



## einseine

VD za said:


> Love both of them...is the sweet necklace from VCA Japan online ? Very cute


 
Yes, the sweet gray MOP is LE for VCA JAPAN ONLINE STORE!



veroliz said:


> So beautiful! Congrats!!


 


veroliz said:


> Love both combos too!! And your watch is tdf!!


 
Thanks veroliz! Love my Cartier watch!!



ghoztz said:


> Lovely little collection!!  What color is the MOP pendent? It looks like Grey MOP on my computer screen. Or is it White MOP?


 
Thanks ghoztz! My VCA PG collection has been growing!!! The sweet is gray MOP in PG.


----------



## lolakitten

Hi Ladies  I've been lurking on this thread for a while & enjoying the pics & info - thanks! I just got my fiirst VCA piece this weekend - the Pink gold Vintage Alhambra pendant & I'm hooked!


----------



## foryoda

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies  I've been lurking on this thread for a while & enjoying the pics & info - thanks! I just got my fiirst VCA piece this weekend - the Pink gold Vintage Alhambra pendant & I'm hooked!



Congrats!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> My new additions in October!!!  Love pink gold!  I always appreciate all of your support here!!!  Thanks for letting me share.



oooh is that the breast cancer edition? LOVE the perlee!!!!!!!


----------



## einseine

lolakitten said:


> Hi Ladies  I've been lurking on this thread for a while & enjoying the pics & info - thanks! I just got my fiirst VCA piece this weekend - the Pink gold Vintage Alhambra pendant & I'm hooked!


 
Congrats!!! I love my solid PG vintage alhambra necklace! Modeling pic, please!


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> oooh is that the breast cancer edition? LOVE the perlee!!!!!!!


 
Thanks surfergirljen! Love my Perlee! It's so elegant.. The sweet is LE for VCA JAPAN ONLINE STORE!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

einseine said:


> My new additions in October!!! Love pink gold! I always appreciate all of your support here!!! Thanks for letting me share.


 
Love your new set!!!


----------



## Candice0985

lolakitten said:


> Hi Ladies  I've been lurking on this thread for a while & enjoying the pics & info - thanks! I just got my fiirst VCA piece this weekend - the Pink gold Vintage Alhambra pendant & I'm hooked!


oooh congrats!! any modelling pics?


----------



## Samia

einseine said:
			
		

> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Congrats on the new bangle and it looks great with the rest if your pieces!


----------



## einseine

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love your new set!!!


 
Thanks antiqueShopper!



Samia said:


> Congrats on the new bangle and it looks great with the rest if your pieces!


 
Yeah!  Love my PG VCA family!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



This is gorgeous sbelle! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful choices (as always!)


einseine said:


> Thanks surfergirljen! Love my Perlee! It's so elegant.. The sweet is LE for VCA JAPAN ONLINE STORE!


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> Hi Ladies  I've been lurking on this thread for a while & enjoying the pics & info - thanks! I just got my fiirst VCA piece this weekend - the Pink gold Vintage Alhambra pendant & I'm hooked!


 
YAY! Good choice hun!


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> My new additions in October!!! Love pink gold! I always appreciate all of your support here!!! Thanks for letting me share.


 

LOVE! I need to loose more weight! The Perlee doesn't  sit right on my fat wrist! 
I love it so much.


----------



## sjunky13

foryoda said:


> I wasn't meaning to buy anything today but I stopped by the VCA boutique for a quick look and they had a dark red carnelian ring just my size (47) so I guess it was just meant to be!!!


  Beautifull congrats!


----------



## sjunky13

Sbelle, 
please do a collection pic. I think we would all die!

Kim Mac, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous pendant, your skin is really pretty too!

Ladies everyone has beautiful things. I am working on earrings. 

Oh and is the Lapis going to be alternating with yellow gold? That sounds amazing!


----------



## foryoda

sjunky13 said:


> Beautifull congrats!



thank you!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful choices (as always!)


 
Thanks tgg!! I want to stack Perlee Diamond Clover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sjunky13 said:


> LOVE! I need to loose more weight! The Perlee doesn't sit right on my fat wrist!
> I love it so much.


 
Thanks sjunky! I  my Perlee Signature! I was a bit worried about the design of the backside, but no problem! It can be worn like Love Bracelet, but I take it off in the shower/bed. I want WG one & PG Satin, too. But, if I want the diamond clover one, I must develop a plan! hehe

You said you had placed a special order for the Perlee Satin????


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> *Sbelle*,
> please do a collection pic. I think we would all die!
> 
> *Kim Mac*, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous pendant, your skin is really pretty too!
> 
> Ladies everyone has beautiful things. I am working on earrings.
> 
> Oh and is the Lapis going to be alternating with yellow gold? That sounds amazing!


 
Yes!!! Ladies!!! Pls post a collection pic. in the family portrait thread!!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

sbelle said:
			
		

> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



Stunning!


----------



## lolakitten

foryoda said:


> Congrats!!!





einseine said:


> Congrats!!! I love my solid PG vintage alhambra necklace! Modeling pic, please!





Candice0985 said:


> oooh congrats!! any modelling pics?





sjunky13 said:


> YAY! Good choice hun!



Thank you ladies!  
I will post a mod pic shortly - my baby girl is drawn to it like a moth to a flame, lol, so I'm not wearing it right at the moment  

I really want the matching earrings!!


----------



## lolakitten

einseine said:


> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky13 said:


> Sbelle,
> please do a collection pic. I think we would all die!
> 
> Kim Mac, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a gorgeous pendant, your skin is really pretty too!
> 
> Ladies everyone has beautiful things. I am working on earrings.
> 
> Oh and is the Lapis going to be alternating with yellow gold? That sounds amazing!



that's so sweet, thank you so much, sjunky!


----------



## einseine

lolakitten said:


> Beautiful!!!


 
Thanks lolakitten!!! Cannot wait your modeling pics!!
FYI my modling pics of PG vintage alhambra earclips: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ion-support-group-737862-99.html#post22290912


----------



## 336

Actually can someone explain the difference between sweet, vintage and modern? 
I'm after the single motif pendant in WG and MOP and I've seen two different versions; one with smooth edges and another with a chain sort of edge. Can someone help me clarify?

And also which one is the one that Kelly Rutherford wears! TIA


----------



## sophiasuyi

i love everything about VCA, i just felt that the price is tooooo expensive compare to other brands like tiffany and bvlgari


----------



## aalinkaa

336 said:
			
		

> Actually can someone explain the difference between sweet, vintage and modern?
> I'm after the single motif pendant in WG and MOP and I've seen two different versions; one with smooth edges and another with a chain sort of edge. Can someone help me clarify?
> 
> And also which one is the one that Kelly Rutherford wears! TIA



I think the quickest way is for you to go on VCA website http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ click on Jewelry, click on Alhambra. Under Discover the Collections you will be able to see the differences 

On this photo, Kelly Rutherport is wearing Magic Alhambra earrings: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/01...ssip_Girls-Van_Cleef--CelebPic_large.jpg?1291
http://www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/201775/kelly-rutherford-and-gossip-girl-gallery.jpg


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm sooo craving your bangle, einseine! And your collection in general!!! Swoons


----------



## Cullinan

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



Amazing!

It's absolutely gorgeous!!

Enjoy wearing it!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I'm sooo craving your bangle, einseine! And your collection in general!!! Swoons


 
Hi LVoeletters! I love love love love my Perlee Signature. It is less likely to get scratched because it has perlees (small beads) on both sides! I much prefer WG Love X PG Perlee combo to WG Love X YG Love that I used to do! I am happy.


----------



## ashton

So it's 1 November!! Any price increase implemented? does anybody know?


----------



## purseaddictnew

ashton said:


> So it's 1 November!! Any price increase implemented? does anybody know?


All gold alhambra pieces have gone up. some white gold pieces also went up.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anyone looking for PG mop? VCA has it for sale online:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3440/Vintage Alhambra Pendant, Special Edition


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Blue porcelain limited edition 20 motif.



So pretty!  Do you know if this comes in 10 motif or if a bracelet is offered?

I'm not sure I will hold my breath for a lapis with WG offering...


----------



## bbcakes

For those of you with VCA earrings, do you find the posts to be uncomfortably thick? I recently tried on the WG sweet turquoise butterfly earrings in theboutique and found they hurt my ears due to the thickness. The SA said VCA could shave them down for me but that seems like a risky procedure with an uncertain outcome. I've been following this thread and haven't seen this issue mentioned, wondering I'd it's just me.


----------



## foryoda

bbcakes said:


> For those of you with VCA earrings, do you find the posts to be uncomfortably thick? I recently tried on the WG sweet turquoise butterfly earrings in theboutique and found they hurt my ears due to the thickness. The SA said VCA could shave them down for me but that seems like a risky procedure with an uncertain outcome. I've been following this thread and haven't seen this issue mentioned, wondering I'd it's just me.



I have the sweet earrings and I find them to be very comfortable!  Are you talking about the diameter of the posts, or the length?


----------



## bbcakes

foryoda said:


> I have the sweet earrings and I find them to be very comfortable!  Are you talking about the diameter of the posts, or the length?



The diameter of the posts was unusually thick. Maybe it's just me, but the waythe SA proposed the fix made me wonder if it is a common request.


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> So pretty!  Do you know if this comes in 10 motif or if a bracelet is offered?
> 
> I'm not sure I will hold my breath for a lapis with WG offering...



Bracelet, but no 10 motif.

Only bracelet, 20 motif and large pendant


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

bbcakes said:


> The diameter of the posts was unusually thick. Maybe it's just me, but the waythe SA proposed the fix made me wonder if it is a common request.



No you're not alone. I feel the same, and that's why I haven't made up my mind to get any earrings yet.


----------



## POODLGRL

bbcakes said:


> For those of you with VCA earrings, do you find the posts to be uncomfortably thick? I recently tried on the WG sweet turquoise butterfly earrings in theboutique and found they hurt my ears due to the thickness. The SA said VCA could shave them down for me but that seems like a risky procedure with an uncertain outcome. I've been following this thread and haven't seen this issue mentioned, wondering I'd it's just me.



I have 4-5 VCA earrings and have not had any problem. If you buy them I suggest you wear them a bit before having anything altered.   I've noticed that when I try earrings on in a store, my ears will get irritated and inflamed particularly if I try multiple pairs.
 If the problem persists, I wouldn't have anything "shaved down," rather, I would ask that they replace the post with thinner gauge wire.  VCA can do anything.  This shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ashton

bbcakes said:
			
		

> The diameter of the posts was unusually thick. Maybe it's just me, but the waythe SA proposed the fix made me wonder if it is a common request.



Oh it hurt for me so bad that my ears were swollen and tender !!! So I took them back to VCA and they shaved down the posts for me. 
It looked fine to me.. I can post some pics if u like.


----------



## bbcakes

Thanks for your input and good to know posts can be replaced with a different size. I was a bit saddened to think I may never be able to wear VCA earrings. Maybe I will go back and try them again. I didn't get to try the vintage Alhambra earrings...perhaps those will fit better.



POODLGRL said:


> I have 4-5 VCA earrings and have not had any problem. If you buy them I suggest you wear them a bit before having anything altered.   I've noticed that when I try earrings on in a store, my ears will get irritated and inflamed particularly if I try multiple pairs.
> If the problem persists, I wouldn't have anything "shaved down," rather, I would ask that they replace the post with thinner gauge wire.  VCA can do anything.  This shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bbcakes

Oh yes if you could post pics I would much appreciate it! That's exactly how my ears felt...swollen and painful. It was an ordeal to even get the earring in; I had to shove it in!

Ladies--thank you all for chiming in on this question. I guess for some of us the posts work fine but for others they do seem a bit thick. 




ashton said:


> Oh it hurt for me so bad that my ears were swollen and tender !!! So I took them back to VCA and they shaved down the posts for me.
> It looked fine to me.. I can post some pics if u like.


----------



## foryoda

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> All gold alhambra pieces have gone up. some white gold pieces also went up.



Checked Hong Kong boutique today. No price increases yet.


----------



## periogirl28

Depending on where you had your ears pierced I believe some of us have problems with the thicker, shorter posts on VCA earrings. My SA is aware of this problem and its common in my local boutiques to offer options, which are to change the posts with VCA or get them shaved, neither of which appealed to me. So I remain earringless.


----------



## dolphingirl

I do not find the posts too thick, but rather, they are too short.  I always have problem getting them through so my ears usually end up swollen.  I am thinking about brining them back to VCA for longer posts. Has anyone done it before?


----------



## aalinkaa

I have vintage Alhambra and sweet Alhambra earrings - I don't have the problem of the posts being too thick or short...


----------



## ashton

bbcakes said:
			
		

> Oh yes if you could post pics I would much appreciate it! That's exactly how my ears felt...swollen and painful. It was an ordeal to even get the earring in; I had to shove it in!
> 
> Ladies--thank you all for chiming in on this question. I guess for some of us the posts work fine but for others they do seem a bit thick.



Hi here's a pic.. I compared them to my vintage size earrings and the thickness is around the same. But the vintage size posts in their original state are even shorter than the sweets.

I don't plan to sell my earrings ever, so alteration is fine for me! I wear them all the time now.. Before filing them down.. I felt like I was being tortured! Lol.. 

Fix them bbcakes. You will enjoy your earrings much more!


----------



## Candice0985

ouch these earrings sound painful! why wouldnt VCA make the posts skinnier and longer? it seems like this is a reoccuring issue??


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have several pairs of VCA earrings (two frivole and two va) and the posts look the same.
Sadly, I have the opposite problem. My ear lobe holes are so thin and tiny that they have stretched. I need to either have them sutured or wear lobe wonder patches behind my earrings.  One thing to consider....these posts are made to screw in. They can become loose and even fall out!  you can have them soldered into place.
Nice to know that van cleef is willing to make the earrings work.


----------



## Candice0985

If VCA is willing to accommodate their clients that is most important. No one's bodies are the same ears, fingers, neck lines etc...but we all love VCA and want to wear it!


----------



## bbcakes

Thank you so much for the pics!

And thanks everyone for sharing your experiences.

Interesting that the VA posts original state seems thinner and shorter than the SA original state. Yes, it was a weird sensation when I tried on the SA b/c I never had that problem with other earrings.

Maybe I will look into the turquoise WG VA. But also he talk on this thread re: possible lapis release is also very intriguing. I wonder if it would be WG or YG.





ashton said:


> Hi here's a pic.. I compared them to my vintage size earrings and the thickness is around the same. But the vintage size posts in their original state are even shorter than the sweets.
> 
> I don't plan to sell my earrings ever, so alteration is fine for me! I wear them all the time now.. Before filing them down.. I felt like I was being tortured! Lol..
> 
> Fix them bbcakes. You will enjoy your earrings much more!


----------



## beachy10

For some reason I was able to wear the YG frivole earrings but the pave ones killed my ears. They would bleed and throb. I had to return the earrings...sad. I hope to buy them again someday but would probably have my jeweler take off the clip backs or else get a longer post put on. I tried to order them with just the posts and VCA told me it would cost $1500. Sorry I just don't think it's worth that much money to change.


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> For some reason I was able to wear the YG frivole earrings but the pave ones killed my ears. They would bleed and throb. I had to return the earrings...sad. I hope to buy them again someday but would probably have my jeweler take off the clip backs or else get a longer post put on. I tried to order them with just the posts and VCA told me it would cost $1500. Sorry I just don't think it's worth that much money to change.


whoa! I would expect maybe 3 to 400 to change them out but 1500!? that's a sweet bracelet or a perlee ring


----------



## beachy10

Candice0985 said:


> whoa! I would expect maybe 3 to 400 to change them out but 1500!? that's a sweet bracelet or a perlee ring


 
I know! Outrageous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have got to be kidding me!
They remove platinum (the omega backs) and charge you 1500?
Have you tried Betteridge? They would probably have their in house jeweler adapt them for you..call the one in Vail.
The pave frivole earrings are my favorite VCA earrings..






beachy10 said:


> For some reason I was able to wear the YG frivole earrings but the pave ones killed my ears. They would bleed and throb. I had to return the earrings...sad. I hope to buy them again someday but would probably have my jeweler take off the clip backs or else get a longer post put on. I tried to order them with just the posts and VCA told me it would cost $1500. Sorry I just don't think it's worth that much money to change.


----------



## westiepup

Perhaps you should check with other VCA stores?

I had the clips removed and requested longer posts for my pave frivole earrings in Paris and it was done without charge.  After I received the earrings, I had some difficulty putting them on and realized the posts were probably their original lengths.  Although I'm used to it now, I still feel a pinch so I will have VCA attach longer posts if I ever get back to Paris.



beachy10 said:


> For some reason I was able to wear the YG frivole earrings but the pave ones killed my ears. They would bleed and throb. I had to return the earrings...sad. I hope to buy them again someday but would probably have my jeweler take off the clip backs or else get a longer post put on. I tried to order them with just the posts and VCA told me it would cost $1500. Sorry I just don't think it's worth that much money to change.


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> For some reason I was able to wear the YG frivole earrings but the pave ones killed my ears. They would bleed and throb. I had to return the earrings...sad. I hope to buy them again someday but would probably have my jeweler take off the clip backs or else get a longer post put on. I tried to order them with just the posts and VCA told me it would cost $1500. Sorry I just don't think it's worth that much money to change.


Beachy10, I'm curious--were the pave in white gold?  BTW, you inspired me to get your watch . . .


----------



## beachy10

POODLGRL said:


> Beachy10, I'm curious--were the pave in white gold? BTW, you inspired me to get your watch . . .


 
Yes, WG pave. Which watch did you get?


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> Yes, WG pave. Which watch did you get?


Regarding white gold-I wonder if you could be allergic?  I say this, because this is exactly what happened to me.
White gold is white because of the inclusion of nickel silver.  I went to a dermatologist.  It turns out I'm allergic to the nickel silver and I react adversely when I wear white gold.  Hence, I have to stick to yellow gold or platinum.
And the watch, white gold cape cod with diamond bezel . . .


----------



## Hermesaholic

beachy10 said:


> For some reason I was able to wear the YG frivole earrings but the pave ones killed my ears. They would bleed and throb. I had to return the earrings...sad. I hope to buy them again someday but would probably have my jeweler take off the clip backs or else get a longer post put on. I tried to order them with just the posts and VCA told me it would cost $1500. Sorry I just don't think it's worth that much money to change.



if you were allergic you would most likely get a dermatitis.  sometimes the angle of the closure or being ever so slightly too tight will do that.  I have several pairs of VCA earrings and I had one pair that had to be readjusted several times including re-locating the post.  now they are fine but my ears were red and swollen and painful after a very short time.  just too tight a closure. (and i have never been charged for that)


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> if you were allergic you would most likely get a dermatitis.  sometimes the angle of the closure or being ever so slightly too tight will do that.  I have several pairs of VCA earrings and I had one pair that had to be readjusted several times including re-locating the post.  now they are fine but my ears were red and swollen and painful after a very short time.  just too tight a closure. (and i have never been charged for that)


With me, it's not a contact dermatitus.  This happens with any pair of white gold earrings and 14k earrings and results in my ears becoming swollen and inflamed for days.  I went to a dematologist, then an allergist.  I was tested and they discovered it's a reaction to the silver component in white gold and the impurities in 14K gold (higher kt is okay).  Apparently it's pretty common but nobody stops to consider it could be a medical issue, most people usually think it's an earring issue.  
While that could have been the case with you, I mention it only because it's something other gals might want to consider if they're having problems.


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> With me, it's not a contact dermatitus.  This happens with any pair of white gold earrings and 14k earrings and results in my ears becoming swollen and inflamed for days.  I went to a dematologist, then an allergist.  I was tested and they discovered it's a reaction to the silver component in white gold and the impurities in 14K gold (higher kt is okay).  Apparently it's pretty common but nobody stops to consider it could be a medical issue, most people usually think it's an earring issue.
> While that could have been the case with you, I mention it only because it's something other gals might want to consider if they're having problems.



yes i know that its the alloys that cause the reaction.  thats too bad that it limits you in what you can wear.  how did you manage the hermes cape cod in 18k?


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> yes i know that its the alloys that cause the reaction.  thats too bad that it limits you in what you can wear.  how did you manage the hermes cape cod in 18k?


Fortunately I don't have an issue with white gold on top of my skin-it's the post through my ears that's the cause of the problem.  The MD said  the issue arose when my ears were initially pierced and they used a starter pair of earrings that were 14k.  This created a systemic reaction.  Had they been higher carat, such as 18k I probably would not have had an issue.
Perhaps I'm old-fashioned, but I don't like combining YG w WG or platinum, hence the WG watch.


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> Fortunately I don't have an issue with white gold on top of my skin-it's the post through my ears that's the cause of the problem.  The MD said  the issue arose when my ears were initially pierced and they used a starter pair of earrings that were 14k.  This created a systemic reaction.  Had they been higher carat, such as 18k I probably would not have had an issue.
> Perhaps I'm old-fashioned, but I don't like combining YG w WG or platinum, hence the WG watch.



i agree--i dont care for mixing either.  i bet the watch is gorgeous! i have always loved those!


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> i agree--i dont care for mixing either.  i bet the watch is gorgeous! i have always loved those!


Thank you so much.  It's very pretty and with the croc band it's casual, sporty and dressy all at once.  I haven't worn it yet-except around the house! I will post action shots soon.


----------



## aalinkaa

Re: earrings hurting your ears :

I know I said before I don't have this problem, but I wore my white gold and white mop vintage Alhambra earrings last night (after not wearing them for months)  and my ears were a little sore from the posts!! Yellow gold minis feel fine though. I wonder if this is also the reaction to white gold and not thickness of the post....


----------



## einseine

aalinkaa said:


> Re: earrings hurting your ears :
> 
> I know I said before I don't have this problem, but I wore my white gold and white mop vintage Alhambra earrings last night (after not wearing them for months) and my ears were a little sore from the posts!! Yellow gold minis feel fine though. I wonder if this is also the reaction to white gold and not thickness of the post....


 
Oh! I am sorry to hear that..  Or, it might be the "weight" issue?   Vintage alhambra earrings are quite heavy...   So, I want to try sweet ones!


----------



## beachy10

einseine said:


> Oh! I am sorry to hear that.. Or, it might be the "weight" issue? Vintage alhambra earrings are quite heavy... So, I want to try sweet ones!


 
I have the sweet onyx earrings and love that they are just posts. I have no issues with them hurting. I can wear heavy earrings too but prefer smaller earrings. I like to wear more dramatic necklaces and bracelets so my earrings tend to be modest.


----------



## aalinkaa

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I have the sweet onyx earrings and love that they are just posts. I have no issues with them hurting. I can wear heavy earrings too but prefer smaller earrings. I like to wear more dramatic necklaces and bracelets so my earrings tend to be modest.



Can you post modeling pictures of your sweet onyx?? I am considering them as my next purchase to wear everyday.


----------



## einseine

aalinkaa said:


> Can you post modeling pictures of your sweet onyx?? I am considering them as my next purchase to wear everyday.


 
Me, too!  I really want sweet onyx & carnelian!  Beachy10!  If you could, I want to see your modeling pics, too!


----------



## beachy10

Betteridge has a pre-owned sweets bracelet listed for 1K on their site.

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-sweet-alhambra-clover-bracelet/p/3691/


----------



## einseine

Letterwood layring look.  I LOVE the regular letterwood necklace.  But, my next piece should be carnelian...


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:
			
		

> Letterwood layring look.  I LOVE the regular letterwood necklace.  But, my next piece should be carnelian...



Just exquisite!


----------



## Junkenpo

beachy10 said:


> Betteridge has a pre-owned sweets bracelet listed for 1K on their site.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-sweet-alhambra-clover-bracelet/p/3691/




i wonder if they photoshop their pictures a little because it's missinng the serial plate near the clasp and the 2nd jump ring on the opposite side.  Or did the older ones look like this? 

eta: they also have a lotus ring and cosmos ring and earrings in the estate vca section!



einseine said:


> Letterwood layring look.  I LOVE the regular letterwood necklace.  But, my next piece should be carnelian...



beautiful!  i love your pics!


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> Thank you so much.  It's very pretty and with the croc band it's casual, sporty and dressy all at once.  I haven't worn it yet-except around the house! I will post action shots soon.



please do!  what color band did you get?


----------



## sjunky13

So here I am again! LOL. My sa can get the LE  Letter wood in any piece I want or I can get the Magic 3 motif earrings.

Ughh, this never ever ends!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> So here I am again! LOL. My sa can get the LE  Letter wood in any piece I want or I can get the Magic 3 motif earrings.
> 
> Ughh, this never ever ends!



which magic?


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> which magic?


 
YG 3 motif , mop, grey mop and onyx! )

My dream earrings, but I like the Letterwood pendant.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> YG 3 motif , mop, grey mop and onyx! )
> 
> My dream earrings, but I like the Letterwood pendant.




i am not the best person to ask.  i dont love the letterwood.  the whole palette is too brown/warm for my taste so i would say the earrings as the color palette is far more versatile and classic in my opinion


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> i am not the best person to ask. i dont love the letterwood. the whole palette is too brown/warm for my taste so i would say the earrings as the color palette is far more versatile and classic in my opinion


 
True. I love the black and white with the YG. 
I will stick to my original plan then! 

I keep deciding on the magic, then I get calls for the LE. I do love the pendant, it was gorgeous. I need that money tree!


----------



## darkangel07760

I got a very cute yellow gold mop sweet clover bracelet and i love it!!! My question is... Does anyone here layer their mop bracelets with any other bracelets? I wanted to wear it with my love, but i just wanted people's thoughts.


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> True. I love the black and white with the YG.
> I will stick to my original plan then!
> 
> I keep deciding on the magic, then I get calls for the LE. I do love the pendant, it was gorgeous. I need that money tree!



I would like the letterwood pendant more if it didnt have the diamond in the middle. I feel it detracts from the beauty of the wood.
Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> True. I love the black and white with the YG.
> I will stick to my original plan then!
> 
> I keep deciding on the magic, then I get calls for the LE. I do love the pendant, it was gorgeous. I need that money tree!



i agree that the pendant is quite distinctive but i find earrings are so much more useful than necklaces. i put earrings of any sort on and go............necklaces are trickier with the clothing and then the earrings --do they match? etc....


----------



## sjunky13

darkangel07760 said:


> I would like the letterwood pendant more if it didnt have the diamond in the middle. I feel it detracts from the beauty of the wood.
> Good luck deciding!!!


 
I love the diamond, lol. 


Hermesaholic said:


> i agree that the pendant is quite distinctive but i find earrings are so much more useful than necklaces. i put earrings of any sort on and go............necklaces are trickier with the clothing and then the earrings --do they match? etc....


 I agree and I am a earring lover. i like big earrings as I have very long dark hair. I have the large Frivole's and unless I yuck my hair back or wear it up they hardly show. I love big gold hoops too, so the large Perlee variation hoops are on my list! 

I am waiting for the next promo and will grab the earrings, I know NM is having a Jewlery event , but I bet VCA is not included. Bummer.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> I love the diamond, lol.
> 
> I agree and I am a earring lover. i like big earrings as I have very long dark hair. I have the large Frivole's and unless I yuck my hair back or wear it up they hardly show. I love big gold hoops too, so the large Perlee variation hoops are on my list!
> 
> I am waiting for the next promo and will grab the earrings, I know NM is having a Jewlery event , but I bet VCA is not included. Bummer.



keep us posted!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

darkangel07760 said:


> I got a very cute yellow gold mop sweet clover bracelet and i love it!!! My question is... Does anyone here layer their mop bracelets with any other bracelets? I wanted to wear it with my love, but i just wanted people's thoughts.



i usually wear one bracelet if its thick or chunky but if delicate i tend to layer.......that being said i dont have any MOP but i think it will be fine if there are no sharp edges or stones


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> keep us posted!!


 I will. I meant to say Tuck, not yuck! hehe.


----------



## aalinkaa

Hermesaholic said:


> i agree that the pendant is quite distinctive but i find earrings are so much more useful than necklaces. i put earrings of any sort on and go............necklaces are trickier with the clothing and then the earrings --do they match? etc....



I noticed that I do the same!! much easier to wear earrings than pendants or necklaces!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> I will. I meant to say Tuck, not yuck! hehe.



I knew what you meant!!


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> True. I love the black and white with the YG.
> I will stick to my original plan then!
> 
> I keep deciding on the magic, then I get calls for the LE. I do love the pendant, it was gorgeous. I need that money tree!


 
I had these earrings and then had them modified. I ended up selling them because I am not an earring person. I found them to be too heavy for me. If you are an earring person I would do the earrings over the LE anyday. The combo of grey mop, white mop and onyx is TDF.


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> I got a very cute yellow gold mop sweet clover bracelet and i love it!!! My question is... Does anyone here layer their mop bracelets with any other bracelets? I wanted to wear it with my love, but i just wanted people's thoughts.


 
Someone here has an avatar with the Love and the sweets bracelet. I think it's cute. It would look great layered with other bracelets as well. Have you done a reveal yet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This looks very similar to Princess Grace's tortoise shell piece.





einseine said:


> Letterwood layring look.  I LOVE the regular letterwood necklace.  But, my next piece should be carnelian...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is a tough decision for you because while you love the three motif earrings, you seem to keep coming back to the letter wood.
Which piece do you love the most?
If you wear necklaces the LE piece will go with a lot..it is a pretty neutral piece and the diamond makes it special, IMO. It is a limited piece so you might not be able to find the pendant later. You will own a piece of VCA history (if you buy into the letter wood story).
The three motif earrings are lovely. You love statement earrings and these make a statement. I see these as special occasion earrings but this is just me. They are always available...you might even find them on the resale market.
The list and the love never ends....
I have a feeling that you might enjoy the earrings more.



sjunky13 said:


> So here I am again! LOL. My sa can get the LE  Letter wood in any piece I want or I can get the Magic 3 motif earrings.
> 
> Ughh, this never ever ends!


----------



## aalinkaa

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> This is a tough decision for you because while you love the three motif earrings, you seem to keep coming back to the letter wood.
> Which piece do you love the most?
> If you wear necklaces the LE piece will go with a lot..it is a pretty neutral piece and the diamond makes it special, IMO. It is a limited piece so you might not be able to find the pendant later. You will own a piece of VCA history (if you buy into the letter wood story).
> The three motif earrings are lovely. You love statement earrings and these make a statement. I see these as special occasion earrings but this is just me. They are always available...you might even find them on the resale market.
> The list and the love never ends....
> I have a feeling that you might enjoy the earrings more.



My friend has been on a lookout for these on the resale market for some time with no luck.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I saw them on the 'bay this year but they had been altered....essentially for sale as two pairs of earrings. Studs and the two motif drops.





aalinkaa said:


> My friend has been on a lookout for these on the resale market for some time with no luck.


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> please do!  what color band did you get?


I have tiny wrists and unfortunately had to order a strap to fit.  In the meantime they added holes to the existing band so at least I can wear it though it has a long tail.  I couldn't decide which I liked best so I ordered braise and burgundy croc (that way I have back-up when one wears out)_ but it will take six months to get here!_ 
Also, I bought a small double tour in white epsom. I think it will look really pretty for the summer-if not winter white. Thanks for asking!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> So here I am again! LOL. My sa can get the LE  Letter wood in any piece I want or I can get the Magic 3 motif earrings.
> 
> Ughh, this never ever ends!


No, it never ends!  If it helps (or matters), I think the Magic 3-motif are more limited in terms of wearability. Again, it depends what else is in your wardrobe.   I think of the Magic as dressy into evening, while the letterwood are more casual, something you can wear everyday.
Before spending a lot on an item of jewelery, I also consider the cost per wear.  Sometimes dressier items are more expensive but not likely to get much wear, and I have to ask myself if that's where I want to park my money?


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> So here I am again! LOL. My sa can get the LE  Letter wood in any piece I want or I can get the Magic 3 motif earrings.
> 
> Ughh, this never ever ends!


No, it never ends!  If it helps (or matters), I think the Magic 3-motif are more limited in terms of wearability. Again, it depends what else is in your wardrobe.   I think of the Magic as dressy into evening, while the letterwood are more casual, something you can wear everyday.
Before spending a lot on an item of jewelery, I also consider the cost per wear.  Sometimes dressier items are more expensive but not likely to get much wear, and I have to ask myself if that's where I want to park my money?


----------



## Hermesaholic

POODLGRL said:


> I have tiny wrists and unfortunately had to order a strap to fit.  In the meantime they added holes to the existing band so at least I can wear it though it has a long tail.  I couldn't decide which I liked best so I ordered braise and burgundy croc (that way I have back-up when one wears out)_ but it will take six months to get here!_
> Also, I bought a small double tour in white epsom. I think it will look really pretty for the summer-if not winter white. Thanks for asking!



I really cannot wait to see your pix. and I am sooo jealous.  I love the reds.  I have man-hands and bony wrists so I need a bigger watch!!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> I love the diamond, lol.
> 
> I agree and I am a earring lover. i like big earrings as I have very long dark hair. I have the large Frivole's and unless I yuck my hair back or wear it up they hardly show. I love big gold hoops too, so the large Perlee variation hoops are on my list!
> 
> I am waiting for the next promo and will grab the earrings, I know NM is having a Jewlery event , but I bet VCA is not included. Bummer.



What magic piece are you considering?


----------



## darkangel07760

Hermesaholic said:


> i usually wear one bracelet if its thick or chunky but if delicate i tend to layer.......that being said i dont have any MOP but i think it will be fine if there are no sharp edges or stones



Thank you! I have never been very good at layering... I am going to try it out.


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> I really cannot wait to see your pix. and I am sooo jealous.  I love the reds.  I have man-hands and bony wrists so I need a bigger watch!!


Yes, this would definitely be too small.  How about the H-hour-there's a diamond bezel version and it comes in larger sizes.


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Someone here has an avatar with the Love and the sweets bracelet. I think it's cute. It would look great layered with other bracelets as well. Have you done a reveal yet?



No i didnt do a reveal; i sorta thought that since there have been a number of reveals on the mop sweet already, that i couldnt present anything different. I will probably do a reveal soon with some layering ideas!


----------



## POODLGRL

Hermesaholic said:


> I really cannot wait to see your pix. and I am sooo jealous.  I love the reds.  I have man-hands and bony wrists so I need a bigger watch!!


There's also the GM and medium sized cape cod in stainless-it's very cool and there's a bunch on ebay.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> This looks very similar to Princess Grace's tortoise shell piece.


 
I have seen the pic of the tortoise shell necklace! Yes, it looked like this! I really love the letterwood necklace. I want carnelian more, but I feel I need the letterwood long necklace.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> I love the diamond, lol.
> 
> I agree and I am a earring lover. i like big earrings as I have very long dark hair. I have the large Frivole's and unless I yuck my hair back or wear it up they hardly show. I love big gold hoops too, so the large Perlee variation hoops are on my list!


I have the large Perlee hoops in RG-they're stunning and if I had the nerve, I would buy them in WG too . . .


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I have seen the pic of the tortoise shell necklace! Yes, it looked like this! I really love the letterwood necklace. I want carnelian more, but I feel I need the letterwood long necklace.


IMHO, if I were in your VCA shoes (with your current collection) I would want the carnelian next.  It will look so pretty paired with both/either the PG and the onyx.  But I guess you couldn't go wrong with either


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> IMHO, if I were in your VCA shoes (with your current collection) I would want the carnelian next. It will look so pretty paired with both/either the PG and the onyx. But I guess you couldn't go wrong with either


 
Yes.  Carnelian is MUST!  I cannnot purchase both.  So, I will buy carnelian (next year!!!!!).


----------



## Baby Love

Ladies, I need your advice, please. 
My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations. 
So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)? 
And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?


----------



## Cullinan

Baby Love said:


> Ladies, I need your advice, please.
> My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations.
> So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)?
> And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?



Butterflies are timeless, and VCAs trademark..

I would definitely go with the Lucky Alhambra white MOP Turquoise butterfly for your VCA earrings..

Until then I would get a pair of classic white gold earrings from a reputable jeweller that will go with everything and see you through.

Congratulations on all of your new pieces!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Baby Love said:


> Ladies, I need your advice, please.
> My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations.
> So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)?
> And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?



an early congrats on the gift! a 20 motif is my holy grail... as for earrings, i think diamond studs in wg or platinum or pearl studs would look very nice with your 20 motif. 

as for VCA, have you looked at the frivole earrings? the small wg with diamonds is a classic at any age.


----------



## park56

Junkenpo said:


> an early congrats on the gift! a 20 motif is my holy grail... as for earrings, i think diamond studs in wg or platinum or pearl studs would look very nice with your 20 motif.
> 
> as for VCA, have you looked at the frivole earrings? the small wg with diamonds is a classic at any age.




What a lovely present!  I sometimes wear my WG-MOP necklace with a pair of white South Sea studs.... they complement each other well but the whole effect isn't too matchy-matchy


----------



## Baby Love

Cullinan said:


> Butterflies are timeless, and VCAs trademark..
> 
> I would definitely go with the Lucky Alhambra white MOP Turquoise butterfly for your VCA earrings..
> 
> Until then I would get a pair of classic white gold earrings from a reputable jeweller that will go with everything and see you through.
> 
> Congratulations on all of your new pieces!!




Thank you for your input, Cullinan!

I'm also leaning towards Lucky Alhambra with butterflies earrings. But you know what, I watched last week an episode of "Keeping up with the Kardashians" (I know,  I know, my guilty pleasure) and mother of Kim, Kris Jenner, had Magic Alhambra earrings with 2 motifs in YG MOP. And it looked very modern, flirty and classy at the same time. But I think if I'd saw her in Magic earrings with butterflies, it would made me cringe: mature lady is trying to hard to stay young and accessories inappropriately. But maybe it's just me... Pity VCA don't do 2 motifs MOP in WG, I'd buy them in a heartbeat... Anyway, I guess I will still have time to wear butterflies before I'll become a mature lady myself.


----------



## Baby Love

Junkenpo said:


> an early congrats on the gift! a 20 motif is my holy grail... as for earrings, i think diamond studs in wg or platinum or pearl studs would look very nice with your 20 motif.
> 
> as for VCA, have you looked at the frivole earrings? the small wg with diamonds is a classic at any age.



Thank you Junkenpo and park56!

It will be my first VCA piece!

Pearl or diamond studs are good ideas, actually. 

I saw frivole earrings in the boutique but didn't try them on. They are gorgeous, of course. It's just I almost always wear my long dark-blond hair straight and frivole earrings will not be seen much (as well as studs or Vintage Alhambra earclips). I need something dangling.  
Or maybe WG hoop earrings?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The wg frivole earrings are SO special..you should still try them on because they are great w/ the vintage alhambra and not so matchy matchy.  
If I were in your position, I would consider these options, not in any particular order:
1) simple diamond studs if you have them
2) wg hoops (VCA makes perlee hoops in three sizes that are gorgeous!)
3) frivole wg
4) pearls..like Park56.

The dangly earrings that you are considering are fun but not as wearable as the above.
I have the matching clover earrings but find that the other options more interesting.

Since you love the butterfly earrings, you should def keep them on your wish list!


----------



## POODLGRL

Baby Love said:


> Ladies, I need your advice, please.
> My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations.
> So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)?
> 
> And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?


Regardless of what we think, if you're already thinking the turquoise butterfly will be childish, they likely will be and probably sooner than your 10-15 year forecast.
When I bought my 20 motif necklace, I too did not have matching earrings.  I initially wore them with simple pearl earrings or gold hoops.  Diamond studs, as someone mentioned, is also a nice choice.  I later bought the gold alhambra earrings and perlee hoops. I  also have other alhambra necklaces and by keeping the earrings plain, I can wear either pair with all of my necklaces without thinking twice.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Regardless of what we think, if you're already thinking the turquoise butterfly will be childish, they likely will be and probably sooner than your 10-15 year forecast.
> When I bought my 20 motif necklace, I too did not have matching earrings. I initially wore them with simple pearl earrings or gold hoops. Diamond studs, as someone mentioned, is also a nice choice. I later bought the gold alhambra earrings and perlee hoops. I also have other alhambra necklaces and by keeping the earrings plain, I can wear either pair with all of my necklaces without thinking twice.


 
Hi, can you post your large Perlee hoops? Are they the ones with Variation? 

I love the rose gold , they are super expensive though! More than the magic 3 motifs!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I have the small perlee hoops in WG and PG and I was always unsure as to why they were called small. They are quite large. I love them and find them a great addition to wear with my alhambra motifs as a more casual alternative.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Hi, can you post your large Perlee hoops? Are they the ones with Variation?
> 
> I love the rose gold and yes, they're the variation and yes, they were super expensive though! More than the magic 3 motifs!


I'll try and post.  They are the variation and are/were horribly expensive. HOWEVER, I think of the issue in terms of "cost per wear."  I've gotten far more wear and pleasure out of these hoops than I would have with the 3 motif or other hoop earrings.  They're also not particularly recognizable (for a me a plus) and something that can easily be worn independent of other VCA pieces.
If there weren't so many other things on my wish list, I would probably buy them in WG too.


----------



## beachy10

Baby Love said:


> Ladies, I need your advice, please.
> My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations.
> So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)?
> And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?


 
With my 20 motifs I normally wear something small such as diamond studs, sweet size VCA motifs or hoops. I don't own any dangle earrings so I am not much help there but if I was to get something it would be the 2 motif mop.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I'll try and post. They are the variation and are/were horribly expensive. HOWEVER, I think of the issue in terms of "cost per wear." I've gotten far more wear and pleasure out of these hoops than I would have with the 3 motif or other hoop earrings. They're also not particularly recognizable (for a me a plus) and something that can easily be worn independent of other VCA pieces.
> If there weren't so many other things on my wish list, I would probably buy them in WG too.


 

Nice! My sa has these and she also picked them over any ALhambra earrings. I would love to see a modeling pic. Dare I push these before my Magic's! 
I have a pair of Gucci earrings I bought and I do get great use out of them.

I bought Cartier hoops and never wore them. They sit in the box


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Can you sell them?



sjunky13 said:


> Nice! My sa has these and she also picked them over any ALhambra earrings. I would love to see a modeling pic. Dare I push these before my Magic's!
> I have a pair of Gucci earrings I bought and I do get great use out of them.
> 
> I bought Cartier hoops and never wore them. They sit in the box


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Can you sell them?


 

The cartier? Yes, i suppose I could. I also never use the damn trinity ring and the love ring. LOL


----------



## aalinkaa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> The cartier? Yes, i suppose I could. I also never use the damn trinity ring and the love ring. LOL



You should sell these Cartier items that you don't wear, take your losses and move on to something you love


----------



## sjunky13

aalinkaa said:


> You should sell these Cartier items that you don't wear, take your losses and move on to something you love


 
Yes, I think I should! More VCA!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Nice! My sa has these and she also picked them over any ALhambra earrings. I would love to see a modeling pic. Dare I push these before my Magic's!
> I have a pair of Gucci earrings I bought and I do get great use out of them.
> 
> I bought Cartier hoops and never wore them. They sit in the box


I don't like the Cartier hoops.  I too had a pair and sold them.  I didn't think they were at all flattering.  Also, I think the quality of the perlee is much finer than the Cartier hoops.
The perlee never seem to come up on the resale market whereas the magic do from time to time.  I think if you waited, you might be able to pick up the magic at a later time and less than full price, but the perlee probably not.
But look, that's how I think and after all, I bought the perlee.  The heart wants what the heart wants.
So I ask you, if money was no object, which would you buy first?
Can you sell the Cartier hoops on ebay? Christmas is coming . . .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sell all the Cartier and get your VCA earrings!
There are people out there who would LOVE your Cartier pieces.....


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I don't like the Cartier hoops. I too had a pair and sold them. I didn't think they were at all flattering. Also, I think the quality of the perlee is much finer than the Cartier hoops.
> The perlee never seem to come up on the resale market whereas the magic do from time to time. I think if you waited, you might be able to pick up the magic at a later time and less than full price, but the perlee probably not.
> But look, that's how I think and after all, I bought the perlee. The heart wants what the heart wants.
> So I ask you, if money was no object, which would you buy first?
> Can you sell the Cartier hoops on ebay? Christmas is coming . . .


 

My heart wants the magic earrings, I love the Perlee too, but thought they were too expensive just for hoops and forgot about them. But I loved them too.

My heart needs $$$. LOL


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> My heart wants the magic earrings, I love the Perlee too, but thought they were too expensive just for hoops and forgot about them. But I loved them too.


I know.  I thought they were too expensive too and I too decided to forget about them.  Until I remembered them.  Then, when I couldn't get them out of my head . . .
Hon, there's a reason this is a VCA addiction group thread!


----------



## aalinkaa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> My heart wants the magic earrings, I love the Perlee too, but thought they were too expensive just for hoops and forgot about them. But I loved them too.
> 
> My heart needs $$$. LOL



Lol!!! So does mine!!!


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I know. I thought they were too expensive too and I too decided to forget about them. Until I remembered them. Then, when I couldn't get them out of my head . . .
> Hon, there's a reason this is a VCA addiction group thread!


 LOL. But it says support. I see all enabling. HA!

Ok, sell old Cartier!
Also going to give myself a weight loss goal for each piece.
Like 25 pounds ect. 
I need to see what 50 pounds will be my reward!


----------



## Baby Love

Thank you, ladies,
I greatly value you opinions. 

So for now it will be pearl studs, non-VCA hoop earrings and Bvlgari WG with diamonds dangling earrings to go with my new 20 motifs necklace. 

And for next Christmas... still need to think and try on all the options in the boutique.
Something to look forward for another year...


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sell all the Cartier and get your VCA earrings!
> There are people out there who would LOVE your Cartier pieces.....


 who? LOL


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> who? LOL


It always seems that way when you want to sell something!


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> It always seems that way when you want to sell something!


 TRUE and this election is scaring people into not spending.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> TRUE and this election is scaring people into not spending.



Not if this thread is any indication!  But I agree-even ebay's been awful.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok , post the perlee since you are up? LOL


----------



## konfetka24

Ladies, I have posted few times in the " Authenticate This! jewelry or Seller!" thread but nobody responded. Not sure if I am allowed to post this here (if not then please move to appropriate thread)...
Please help me authenticate this pair of Turquoise Sweet Alhambra Earrings that I just acquired. Seller advised that she purchased these about 4.5 yrs ago.. I am not an expert and kindly need your expertise. I am going to try and take them to a local VCA tomorrow, but before then, I would appreciate your opinion. No certificate. Thank you!!!!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> TRUE and this election is *scaring people into not spending*



Lol -- didn't work on me!  Maybe it scared me into spending more!





sjunky13 said:


> I see all enabling. HA!







POODLGRL said:


> I thought they were too expensive too and* I too decided to forget about them.  Until I remembered them*



This so perfectly describes the VCA addiction!


----------



## foryoda

konfetka24 said:


> Please help me authenticate this pair of Turquoise Sweet Alhambra Earrings that I just acquired. Seller advised that she purchased these about 4.5 yrs ago.. I am not an expert and kindly need your expertise. I am going to try and take them to a local VCA tomorrow, but before then, I would appreciate your opinion. No certificate. Thank you!!!!




Hi Konfetka, I have a pair of sweet MOP WG earrings.  I didn't use a magnifying glass but the engraving on the backing piece looks the same.  I just bought my earrings last month so the design may have changed but the back of the earrings (ie the part that holds the turquoise / MOP) is solid on mine whereas on yours it has holes.


----------



## konfetka24

> foryoda
> 
> Hi Konfetka, I have a pair of sweet MOP WG earrings.  I didn't use a magnifying glass but the engraving on the backing piece looks the same.  I just bought my earrings last month so the design may have changed but the back of the earrings (ie the part that holds the turquoise / MOP) is solid on mine whereas on yours it has holes.



Hi foryoda,
I am aware of the difference in the back, thank you!! I just don't know if this is due to a design change or not, hope someone here can confirm?

Thank you


----------



## angelage

konfetka24 said:


> Ladies, I have posted few times in the " Authenticate This! jewelry or Seller!" thread but nobody responded. Not sure if I am allowed to post this here (if not then please move to appropriate thread)...
> Please help me authenticate this pair of Turquoise Sweet Alhambra Earrings that I just acquired. Seller advised that she purchased these about 4.5 yrs ago.. I am not an expert and kindly need your expertise. I am going to try and take them to a local VCA tomorrow, but before then, I would appreciate your opinion. No certificate. Thank you!!!!


 
I don't have the earrings, but the edge seems deeper than my butterfly pendant.  maybe because of different style?


----------



## doloresmia

Baby Love said:


> Ladies, I need your advice, please.
> My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations.
> So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)?
> And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?



i wear big white pearl studs with mine!


----------



## honeybeez

Hi, anyome bought the limited edition single motif clover witha diamond in the middle? What is the price? Thanks.


----------



## Chanelle

i am about to make my first VCA purchase, a vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif (YG, MOP)  , is it a good start ?

i love it so much


----------



## darkangel07760

Chanelle said:


> i am about to make my first VCA purchase, a vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif (YG, MOP)  , is it a good start ?
> 
> i love it so much



Heck yes! I love the gold and mop. Yay!


----------



## Chanelle

darkangel07760 said:


> Heck yes! I love the gold and mop. Yay!




Yaaaay


----------



## xblackxstarx

did vca have their price increase in the end? how horrific was it?  x


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

honeybeez said:


> Hi, anyome bought the limited edition single motif clover witha diamond in the middle? What is the price? Thanks.



$3,600 when I pre-ordered last month.


----------



## honeybeez

OuiCestLaVie said:


> $3,600 when I pre-ordered last month.



Is the size like the sweet alhambra clover or the vintage? 3600 is very expensive for a tiny piece of mop.


----------



## CATEYES

Chanelle said:


> i am about to make my first VCA purchase, a vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif (YG, MOP)  , is it a good start ?
> 
> i love it so much


Yes! Will be lovely!


----------



## ashleyroe

i'm hoping to make my first VCA purchase in february around my birthday.
i hope!


----------



## pnewb

Just spoke with VCA customer service - apparently they no longer offer a removable necklace extender. The only option is to send it in and have permanent links added between motifs. For 2" of added length it is 2 links per segment. 

Does anyone have a contact that can still source the extender? Or is willing to sell a preowned one in white gold? 

This is really disappointing. I was planning to acquire a matching bracelet in the near future and wanted the option of linking the two pieces together. If permanent links are added, they wont look symmetrical.


----------



## diamond lover

konfetka24 said:


> Ladies, I have posted few times in the " Authenticate This! jewelry or Seller!" thread but nobody responded. Not sure if I am allowed to post this here (if not then please move to appropriate thread)...
> Please help me authenticate this pair of Turquoise Sweet Alhambra Earrings that I just acquired. Seller advised that she purchased these about 4.5 yrs ago.. I am not an expert and kindly need your expertise. I am going to try and take them to a local VCA tomorrow, but before then, I would appreciate your opinion. No certificate. Thank you!!!!


They look authentic to me. I have another pair of vca which the pins and the markings are exactly the same.


----------



## Junkenpo

I just noticed that the pg/letterwood bracelet (US$3550) is slightly less than the yg/onyx (US$3700).  

I wish there were boutique nearby so I could try it on and see how well the colors look on me.


----------



## sjunky13

Junkenpo said:


> I just noticed that the pg/letterwood bracelet (US$3550) is slightly less than the yg/onyx (US$3700).
> 
> I wish there were boutique nearby so I could try it on and see how well the colors look on me.



You mean the all wood? Cause the LE was 4600 i think.


----------



## beachy10

Chanelle said:


> i am about to make my first VCA purchase, a vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif (YG, MOP)  , is it a good start ?
> 
> i love it so much



Yes, great piece. This was one of the first things I bought then it skyrocketed into several other pieces.


----------



## beachy10

I am so excited. I gave my mom a 5 motif YG MOP bracelet last year. She never really wore it and I kind of regretted giving it to her but of course would never ask for it back. 

Well we were at NM this weekend and in VCA and she mentioned something about the bracelet and I said well if you don't wear it much I will take it back and buy you a David Yurman necklace she was lusting after. She happily agreed and I was SO excited to bring it back home. Now I can wear it with my 20 motif to make it a 25 motif necklace. Win-win situation~!


----------



## Junkenpo

sjunky13 said:


> You mean the all wood? Cause the LE was 4600 i think.



Yes, I just went to the vca site and the all wood 5 motif is listed.  Interesting the price difference for 2 all gold motifs in place of the wood.


----------



## Bethc

The new holiday pendant... RG w/MOP, coming out 11/15


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Bethc said:


> The new holiday pendant... RG w/MOP, coming out 11/15



Gorgeous! Any pricing?


----------



## Junkenpo

Bethc said:


> The new holiday pendant... RG w/MOP, coming out 11/15



I like it!

I think the rg is so soft and feminine. I wish I had a money tree that was blooming at the moment!


----------



## kim_mac

$3600 - I am seriously tempted


----------



## beachy10

konfetka24 said:


> Ladies, I have posted few times in the " Authenticate This! jewelry or Seller!" thread but nobody responded. Not sure if I am allowed to post this here (if not then please move to appropriate thread)...
> Please help me authenticate this pair of Turquoise Sweet Alhambra Earrings that I just acquired. Seller advised that she purchased these about 4.5 yrs ago.. I am not an expert and kindly need your expertise. I am going to try and take them to a local VCA tomorrow, but before then, I would appreciate your opinion. No certificate. Thank you!!!!




I have these in onyx and mine don't have holes in the back. Also, mine are newer, not as old as your pair. I heard VCA will charge to authenticate.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very soft and delicate.
Beautiful!





Bethc said:


> The new holiday pendant... RG w/MOP, coming out 11/15


----------



## periogirl28

Bethc said:


> The new holiday pendant... RG w/MOP, coming out 11/15


 
SA has one on hold for me. Egads!


----------



## honeybeez

Do u all think this le pink gold mop with diamond (3600) more worth it or the magic alhambra version at 4000?


----------



## POODLGRL

Van Cleef & Arpels at its best.  All colored sapphires and rubies--oh, and diamonds too.  I wonder if I can sleep in this?


----------



## POODLGRL

pnewb said:


> Just spoke with VCA customer service - apparently they no longer offer a removable necklace extender. The only option is to send it in and have permanent links added between motifs. For 2" of added length it is 2 links per segment.
> 
> Does anyone have a contact that can still source the extender? Or is willing to sell a preowned one in white gold?
> 
> This is really disappointing. I was planning to acquire a matching bracelet in the near future and wanted the option of linking the two pieces together. If permanent links are added, they wont look symmetrical.


When I was thinking of buying a bracelet to use as an extender  that was my concern as well. VCA pointed out that the bracelet portion would be at the back of my neck and the difference is so negligible you wouldn't be able to see it.  I tried it with my necklace and you simply couldn't see any difference. What it added in terms of layering however, was significant.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Candice0985

POODLGRL said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels at its best.  All colored sapphires and rubies--oh, and diamonds too.  I wonder if I can sleep in this?


I'd sleep in this


----------



## kat99

My Perlee


----------



## I'll take two

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4


Stunning Kat 
I absolutely love the rose gold Perlee !!
Have you tried it on with the white gold one or did you think it too much ?


----------



## POODLGRL

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4


OMG I LOVE THIS! This is at the top of my wish-list.  You lucky, lucky girl.  Wear it well!


----------



## konfetka24

Thank you all for your comments!



diamond lover said:


> They look authentic to me. I have another pair of vca which the pins and the markings are exactly the same.





beachy10 said:


> I have these in onyx and mine don't have holes in the back. Also, mine are newer, not as old as your pair. I heard VCA will charge to authenticate.





foryoda said:


> Hi Konfetka, I have a pair of sweet MOP WG earrings.  I didn't use a magnifying glass but the engraving on the backing piece looks the same.  I just bought my earrings last month so the design may have changed but the back of the earrings (ie the part that holds the turquoise / MOP) is solid on mine whereas on yours it has holes.





angelage said:


> I don't have the earrings, but the edge seems deeper than my butterfly pendant.  maybe because of different style?


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> Stunning Kat
> I absolutely love the rose gold Perlee !!
> Have you tried it on with the white gold one or did you think it too much ?



I did try it on with the white one (with honestly no intent to buy just to gawk for a bit) and it looked good of course...it's VCA after all! I don't think it is too much especially for a formal occasion. That being said if I was going to stack it in the future I think it would be with a plain gold version or (in my dreams only) the all pave.

I actually wish VCA made thin Perlee bangles out of the same thickness as the ones they use for the earrings and the rings - I think that'd look nice stacked with our bracelet! 



POODLGRL said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS! This is at the top of my wish-list.  You lucky, lucky girl.  Wear it well!



Thank you! You are too kind


----------



## tbbbjb

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> Van Cleef & Arpels at its best.  All colored sapphires and rubies--oh, and diamonds too.  I wonder if I can sleep in this?



Why would you ever want to take it off


----------



## tbbbjb

I tried the Folie de Pres in blue sapphires & diamond necklace on in Paris and I felt like crying when I had to give it back.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

POODLGRL said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels at its best.  All colored sapphires and rubies--oh, and diamonds too.  I wonder if I can sleep in this?



Wow!  Did you buy this?  I just saw it on ebay.  Gorgeous!


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> I tried the Folie de Pres in blue sapphires & diamond necklace on in Paris and I felt like crying when I had to give it back.



I would wear that piece 24/7 if I had that piece.  I wear a lot of blues and navy pieces so it would lend itself quite beautifully to my wardrobe.  If only I could afford it.  My money tree is shriveled up and dry at the moment ;-(


----------



## tbbbjb

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Wow!  Did you buy this?  I just saw it on ebay.  Gorgeous!



It is on eBay? Oh wow, where?  Link please!


----------



## kim_mac

gorgeous perlee bracelet, kat!  how do you like it stacked with your love bracelet or do you alternate?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels at its best.  All colored sapphires and rubies--oh, and diamonds too.  I wonder if I can sleep in this?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4



Drop dead gorgeous!
My favorite bangle......


----------



## minniemom

Chanelle said:


> i am about to make my first VCA purchase, a vintage alhambra bracelet 5 motif (YG, MOP)  , is it a good start ?
> 
> i love it so much


You will absolutely love it.  Have had mine (yellow gold) for over three years and still get compliments from those "in the know."  Also purchased the 10 motif necklace (sometimes I'll attach the bracelet to the necklace making it longer since hubby refused to acquiesce to purchasing the 20 motif necklace).  Matching earrings were purchased in Bordeaux in May.


----------



## foryoda

aalinkaa said:


> Can you post modeling pictures of your sweet onyx?? I am considering them as my next purchase to wear everyday.





einseine said:


> Me, too!  I really want sweet onyx & carnelian!  Beachy10!  If you could, I want to see your modeling pics, too!



Hi! I did a last minute purchase today to beat the price increase happening on Monday!  So here are a few modeling pics:


----------



## foryoda

sorry for the sideways pictures!!! I don't know what it keeps doing that!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

honeybeez said:


> Is the size like the sweet alhambra clover or the vintage? 3600 is very expensive for a tiny piece of mop.



It's the exact same size as Vintage. It's limited and it's got a diamond.


----------



## aalinkaa

kat99 said:
			
		

> My Perlee



Ohhh! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Beautiful!!!
Do you mind me asking how much this is currently in stores? x



kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4


----------



## Candice0985

foryoda said:


> Hi! I did a last minute purchase today to beat the price increase happening on Monday!  So here are a few modeling pics:


Love these!!! the perfect everyday size!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

tbbbjb said:


> It is on eBay? Oh wow, where?  Link please!



Here you go.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18K-White-G...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item1c2d26b5a8


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Ladies,

does anyone know if the sweet ear studs come in turquoise and YG or is it just WG clovers?

thanks!


----------



## POODLGRL

Candice0985 said:


> Love these!!! the perfect everyday size!


There's a price increase on Monday? On what? They just had a price increase ten days ago.


----------



## Candice0985

POODLGRL said:


> There's a price increase on Monday? On what? They just had a price increase ten days ago.


maybe it's happening in different countries at different dates?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kat99 said:


> My Perlee



Kat, the diamond Perlee is perfect for you!  Love it!  You have amazing style.


----------



## kat99

Cavalier Girl said:


> Kat, the diamond Perlee is perfect for you!  Love it!  You have amazing style.



Thank you CG...I hope all is well with you  



xblackxstarx said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Do you mind me asking how much this is currently in stores? x



Thank you..my friend recently purchased one and she said it was a little under $30K. I'm not sure though if recent price increases affected the Perlee line.



aalinkaa said:


> Ohhh! Beautiful!!!!



Thank you! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!
> My favorite bangle......



Thank you TGG!


----------



## aalinkaa

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> 
> does anyone know if the sweet ear studs come in turquoise and YG or is it just WG clovers?
> 
> thanks!



White or yellow! I have yellow


----------



## beachy10

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> does anyone know if the sweet ear studs come in turquoise and YG or is it just WG clovers?
> 
> thanks!



Yes, they come in turq/YG. I almost ordered them but need to pay off other purchases first.


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18K-White-Gold-Van-Cleef-and-Arples-Royal-Necklace-5-DAYS-SALE-ONLY-/121016595880?pt=US_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item1c2d26b5a8



Wow!!!  That sure is a beauty!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

kat99 said:
			
		

> My Perlee



LOVE it!!!


----------



## Bethc

kat99 said:
			
		

> My Perlee



Gorgeous, congrats!!  It looks perfect on you!


----------



## kim_mac

those look really great on you, foryoda!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Price increase on MONDAY?



foryoda said:


> Hi! I did a last minute purchase today to beat the price increase happening on Monday! So here are a few modeling pics:


----------



## einseine

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4


 
 What a beautiful bracelet!!! Above all, you wear it very well!!! You never overdo on your jewelry! I just purchased a PG Perlee Signature. I hope I will add the Diamond Clover one in the future!


----------



## einseine

foryoda said:


> Hi! I did a last minute purchase today to beat the price increase happening on Monday! So here are a few modeling pics:


 
Thanks for your pics!!!  They look great on you!  I LOVE them!!!  My next purchase will be the carnelian necklace, but I need sweet studs in onyx before next purchase!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

einseine said:


> Thanks for your pics!!!  They look great on you!  I LOVE them!!!  My next purchase will be the carnelian necklace, but I need sweet studs in onyx before next purchase!!!



Einseine, I really would like a 20 motif carnelian, too, but I can't seem to find a shade that I love.    I keep looking, though.


----------



## einseine

Cavalier Girl said:


> Einseine, I really would like a 20 motif carnelian, too, but I can't seem to find a shade that I love.  I keep looking, though.


 
I LOVE orangish motifs.  They change the colors a lot!!!  What shade is your favourite?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

einseine said:


> I LOVE orangish motifs.  They change the colors a lot!!!  What shade is your favourite?



I tend to like it a little redder.  I recently made a huge mistake, though.  My Neimans Sa sent one to me that was very orangish, and a bit translucent.  It was gorgeous, but since it wasn't what I had my heart set on, I sent it back.  Earlier this week, I stopped by to see her, and to take a second look, and it had been sold that morning.  I almost cried.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mine is a translucent blood red.
Love it.


----------



## Suzie

POODLGRL said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels at its best.  All colored sapphires and rubies--oh, and diamonds too.  I wonder if I can sleep in this?



Oh my, this is just unbelievable stunning! Would love to see more pics.


----------



## Suzie

kat99 said:


> My Perlee



Just gorgeous Kat.


----------



## einseine

Cavalier Girl said:


> I tend to like it a little redder. I recently made a huge mistake, though. My Neimans Sa sent one to me that was very orangish, and a bit translucent. It was gorgeous, but since it wasn't what I had my heart set on, I sent it back. Earlier this week, I stopped by to see her, and to take a second look, and it had been sold that morning. I almost cried.


 
Yeah!  If it's gone with someone, you suddenly begin missing it!  I understand.  I hope you will be able to find your shade eventually.  I have to find two 10-motif in the similar shade.  I want to purchase two 10 at the same time.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Mine is a translucent blood red.
> Love it.


 
tgg!!!  I didn't  know that both translucency and blood red colour come at the same time!!!  My concern is that dark red carnelian motifs look almost black (like onyx!) on the dark/black outfit....


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Yes, they come in turq/YG. I almost ordered them but need to pay off other purchases first.


thanks beachy!

I'm contemplating either YG and turquoise or YG onyx


----------



## foryoda

Candice0985 said:


> Love these!!! the perfect everyday size!





POODLGRL said:


> There's a price increase on Monday? On what? They just had a price increase ten days ago.





kim_mac said:


> those look really great on you, foryoda!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Price increase on MONDAY?





einseine said:


> Thanks for your pics!!!  They look great on you!  I LOVE them!!!  My next purchase will be the carnelian necklace, but I need sweet studs in onyx before next purchase!!!



Thanks for all the comments! I'm really happy with the ear studs.  

Hong Kong has not yet increased their prices but I have been told that there will definitely be a price adjustment on Nov 12 (Mon) but they didn't say which pieces would be going up.


----------



## tbbbjb

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18K-White-G...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item1c2d26b5a8



Thank you!


----------



## beachy10

Candice0985 said:


> thanks beachy!
> 
> I'm contemplating either YG and turquoise or YG onyx



Either choice would be amazing!


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Either choice would be amazing!


foryoda posted her new WG studs and onyx is so neutral and I love black! but turquoise is so bright and bold...

...


----------



## aalinkaa

foryoda said:
			
		

> Hi! I did a last minute purchase today to beat the price increase happening on Monday!  So here are a few modeling pics:



Ohhh nice!!! Congrats!! Thank u for mod pictures! Where did you find them? Are you in the US?


----------



## aalinkaa

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> thanks beachy!
> 
> I'm contemplating either YG and turquoise or YG onyx



They are two completely different things! I have YG and turquoise and looking to buy the onyx now


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> thanks beachy!
> 
> I'm contemplating either YG and turquoise or YG onyx



You need both.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Yeah!  If it's gone with someone, you suddenly begin missing it!  I understand.  I hope you will be able to find your shade eventually.  I have to find two 10-motif in the similar shade.  I want to purchase two 10 at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> tgg!!!  I didn't  know that both translucency and blood red colour come at the same time!!!  My concern is that dark red carnelian motifs look almost black (like onyx!) on the dark/black outfit....



My SA described my pieces as "fruity".


----------



## Chanelle

CATEYES said:


> Yes! Will be lovely!





beachy10 said:


> Yes, great piece. This was one of the first things I bought then it skyrocketed into several other pieces.





minniemom said:


> You will absolutely love it.  Have had mine (yellow gold) for over three years and still get compliments from those "in the know."  Also purchased the 10 motif necklace (sometimes I'll attach the bracelet to the necklace making it longer since hubby refused to acquiesce to purchasing the 20 motif necklace).  Matching earrings were purchased in Bordeaux in May.



Thanx ladies really appreciate your inputs 
i will post a picture once i purchase it =)


----------



## Chanelle

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4



STUNNING !!
wear it in a good health =)


----------



## Chanelle

foryoda said:


> Hi! I did a last minute purchase today to beat the price increase happening on Monday!  So here are a few modeling pics:



cute =)
congratulations


----------



## foryoda

aalinkaa said:


> Ohhh nice!!! Congrats!! Thank u for mod pictures! Where did you find them? Are you in the US?



Thanks! I bought them in Hong Kong



Chanelle said:


> cute =)
> congratulations



Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> You need both.


 well I know that!
 but my money tree only allows for one pair at a time


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LOL.....
I can relate!


Candice0985 said:


> well I know that!
> but my money tree only allows for one pair at a time


----------



## CATEYES

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4


  Dream piece!!  Congrats to you!  I love all of your VCA necklaces as well.  You have a very nice collection.


----------



## pinktailcat

The Limited Edition ...

Anyone see this limited letter wood pendent at the store? If you know your SA has one, please let me know....


----------



## XCCX

kat99 said:


> My Perlee
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Gap-Navy-Skirt-Pockets.jpg?9d7bd4




GORGEOUS!!!

I want one in WG..... one day!

Does it come in sizes? Is it oval like the Cartier Love bracelet?


----------



## kat99

xactreality said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I want one in WG..... one day!
> 
> Does it come in sizes? Is it oval like the Cartier Love bracelet?



Thanks! It does come in sizes - there is M and L and there is also a rare small size. I have quite a small wrist (Cartier Love size 16 is still a little loose) but the M fits well on me. The small is super duper small.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

honeybeez said:


> Do u all think this le pink gold mop with diamond (3600) more worth it or the magic alhambra version at 4000?



I was in the Naples store and was told the Magic letterwood version would not be available until Spring?


----------



## 336

Ergh! I just found out that the single motif clover is $2k+! The prices thread said it was about $1350 

Bye bye VCA lemming


----------



## aalinkaa

336 said:
			
		

> Ergh! I just found out that the single motif clover is $2k+! The prices thread said it was about $1350
> 
> Bye bye VCA lemming



The vintage Alhambra pendants are $2450 or somewhere around there. The sweet Alhambra (mini) pendants are in the $1500 range


----------



## surfergirljen

aalinkaa said:


> The vintage Alhambra pendants are $2450 or somewhere around there. The sweet Alhambra (mini) pendants are in the $1500 range



And the RG MOP breast cancer one is like $2800! I think I'm bowing out of that one. I just can't. My 20 MOTIF was only $11K like 3.5 years ago!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous Kat.



Wow wow wowowowow Kat - SO STUNNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I really love this pendant.
Have you found one?




pinktailcat said:


> The Limited Edition ...
> 
> Anyone see this limited letter wood pendent at the store? If you know your SA has one, please let me know....


----------



## honeybeez

Finally got my first vca piece from Hong Kong.


----------



## CATEYES

honeybeez said:


> Finally got my first vca piece from Hong Kong.


Love it! What a special piece you've added


----------



## pinktailcat

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really love this pendant.
> Have you found one?



No unfortunately.

I called two VCA near my place. According to them this pendant is completely sold out in the U.S. and won't come back again.....
(Well the limited should be this way but I it went so fast..)

Also one SA told me that letter wood pendant without diamond will be coming to the U.S. in Dec or Jan....She said price would be $1800 but I don't think she was giving me a correct price because it is too low for vintage size..If anyone can confirm I will appreciate though.


----------



## honeybeez

Thanks to all that have mention n posted picture of this piece else I won't know of its existence.  now my vca journey starts. All the vca pieces r so beautiful..


----------



## foryoda

honeybeez said:
			
		

> Finally got my first vca piece from Hong Kong.



Congrats!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## einseine

honeybeez said:


> Thanks to all that have mention n posted picture of this piece else I won't know of its existence.  now my vca journey starts. All the vca pieces r so beautiful..



Congrats on your first VCA piece!  I started my vca journey last December.  It did not take me long to become addictive...  Enjoy your beautiful pendant!


----------



## surfergirljen

honeybeez said:


> Finally got my first vca piece from Hong Kong.



Wow - LOVE! Is that the MOP/RG?


----------



## honeybeez

Yup. Rosé gold, mop n small diamond. 
Surfergirljen, I love ur Cartier orchid. It is the nicest of all pendants. Too bad it is out of my budget. I have to save hard for it..


----------



## honeybeez

Any opinions whether should I extend the chain to 18 inch or stay at 16inch like this in my photo.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Beautiful!



honeybeez said:


> Finally got my first vca piece from Hong Kong.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Looks perfect!
if it bothers you and you decide to wear it on the 18" hole, that will look great as well....whatever you feel most comfortable with is right.


honeybeez said:


> Any opinions whether should I extend the chain to 18 inch or stay at 16inch like this in my photo.


----------



## Candice0985

honeybeez said:


> Any opinions whether should I extend the chain to 18 inch or stay at 16inch like this in my photo.



it looks great but if you want two jump rings it's nice to have options to wear at different lengths!


----------



## MsJones

Hello Ladies!  I just got word from my SA that the malachite 5 motif bracelet will be selling for $4,450.00. Just thought everyone would like to know!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

MsJones said:


> Hello Ladies!  I just got word from my SA that the malachite 5 motif bracelet will be selling for $4,450.00. Just thought everyone would like to know!



Hmm, I guess that means the 20 motif will be $17,800.  Thanks for the intel, MsJones.


----------



## kim_mac

honeybeez, i think it looks great at 16 inches on you.  i love that pendant!


----------



## MsJones

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hmm, I guess that means the 20 motif will be $17,800.  Thanks for the intel, MsJones.



No info on lapis, yet. Only The Paris boutique has it.  The 10 motif malachite will be $8,900.00.  Sorry, forgot to post about the 10 motif!


----------



## tbbbjb

MsJones said:


> No info on lapis, yet. Only The Paris boutique has it.  The 10 motif malachite will be $8,900.00.  Sorry, forgot to post about the 10 motif!



The Paris Boutique has the lapis already in stock?  Are you sure?  What color gold does it come in?  Could you possibly have mistaken it for the porcelain with wg?


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> The Paris Boutique has the lapis already in stock?  Are you sure?  What color gold does it come in?  Could you possibly have mistaken it for the porcelain with wg?


.

I was at VCA Place Vedome on October 24th and was told at that time the only "Paris only" pieces were the porcelain.  The reddish-pink porcelain had sold out by that point and the only pieces available were the blue.  I was specifically interested in something I couldn't get in the US.


----------



## CATEYES

Hi girls!  My sa just told my DH yesterday that there is not word on lapis yet.  I did get the prices for some of the malachite.  There is supposed to be a 20, 10 & 5 motifs (prices already given here), a ring (forgot to ask price), magic sized pendant (with no diamond) that has the long chain $5,750, and last but not least, earrings $4,900.  We are going to pay early, probably in Jan or Feb, for the items I want because supposedly there will be a price increase in March!


----------



## CATEYES

honeybeez-this length looks really good!  I do not own a single motif so-does the chain already have the jump capability so you can wear either 16 or 18?  If so, I think longer would good with a shirt that is lower cut or just in general if it gets on your nerves too close to your neck (necklaces do that to me sometimes:weird  The option would be nice.


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Hi girls!  My sa just told my DH yesterday that there is not word on lapis yet.  I did get the prices for some of the malachite.  There is supposed to be a 20, 10 & 5 motifs (prices already given here), a ring (forgot to ask price), magic sized pendant (with no diamond) that has the long chain $5,750, and last but not least, earrings $4,900.  We are going to pay early, probably in Jan or Feb, for the items I want because supposedly there will be a price increase in March!



Oh another price increase???? 
What are you planning to get?


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> Oh another price increase????
> What are you planning to get?


Hmmmm.....such a hard decision.  I need to stay away from Chanel so I can have VCA $ lol!  I am contemplating the 10 motif because then I can layer with possibly MOP, onyx, yg or pg in the future. Plus it won't come in as much contact with elements because on my neck.  I really thought I wanted the 5 motif as well but I keep hearing how delicate malachite is and I am worried about washing my hands or putting on lotion and messing it up.  But I really want it....I will have to think more.  I certainly have the time since it will be a while    Are you thinking of getting anything in this stone?


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....such a hard decision.  I need to stay away from Chanel so I can have VCA $ lol!  I am contemplating the 10 motif because then I can layer with possibly MOP, onyx, yg or pg in the future. Plus it won't come in as much contact with elements because on my neck.  I really thought I wanted the 5 motif as well but I keep hearing how delicate malachite is and I am worried about washing my hands or putting on lotion and messing it up.  But I really want it....I will have to think more.  I certainly have the time since it will be a while    Are you thinking of getting anything in this stone?



Ehhh I know, it is sooo hard to decide (and to save lol!)
But I have a 10 motif and earrings on my wish list but I want to try both malachite and lapis on - I am not exactly sure which one i want. I think once I put them on, I will go with what 'speaks' to me
But as you said, I need to stay away from shopping my DH still hasn't gotten over the fact that I have a friend bringing me hermes jumping boots from Germany this week without me trying them on


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> Ehhh I know, it is sooo hard to decide (and to save lol!)
> But I have a 10 motif and earrings on my wish list but I want to try both malachite and lapis on - I am not exactly sure which one i want. I think once I put them on, I will go with what 'speaks' to me
> But as you said, I need to stay away from shopping my DH still hasn't gotten over the fact that I have a friend bringing me hermes jumping boots from Germany this week without me trying them on


Oh my!  Sounds intriguing.....what a good friend to have.  I just bought two Chanels this month-very naughty girl.  Doesn't sound like the lapis is in the near future like the malachite.  So maybe you could get the malachite you want now and when/if lapis is re-introduced, you can get some pieces from that as well.  Plenty of time in between to save up....just sayin....


----------



## MsJones

tbbbjb said:


> The Paris Boutique has the lapis already in stock?  Are you sure?  What color gold does it come in?  Could you possibly have mistaken it for the porcelain with wg?



That is what my SA told me.  I will find out more details.  So sorry if this information (about the prices) has already been mentioned! Don't mean to be redundant!


----------



## CATEYES

MsJones said:


> That is what my SA told me.  I will find out more details.  So sorry if this information (about the prices) has already been mentioned! Don't mean to be redundant!


You're not being redundant.  I was talking about you when I said the motifs were already listed here.  We love giving and sharing info here, and sometimes we do say or give info already given-but better to know!  Our goal is to celebrate and buy more VCA resents


----------



## MsJones

CATEYES said:


> You're not being redundant.  I was talking about you when I said the motifs were already listed here.  We love giving and sharing info here, and sometimes we do say or give info already given-but better to know!  Our goal is to celebrate and buy more VCA resents


Oh, ok!  Yes, let's celebrate and enjoy in everyone's amazing purchases!


----------



## CATEYES

MsJones said:


> Oh, ok!  Yes, let's celebrate and enjoy in everyone's amazing purchases!



I get so giddy to see other tpf'rs photos of their new pieces.  There are some dream pieces and collections posted on here.  I hope to add to the excitement next spring!  Wish it was sooner but.....I've been bad lately so no vca for me!


----------



## Florasun

Baby Love said:


> Ladies, I need your advice, please.
> My DH will present me 20 motifs WG MOP necklace for this coming Christmas and Birthday (which is in March). As it is an expensive piece, it will be a gift for both occasions. In our family, we do big gifts on Christmas and Bday and smaller for other celebrations.
> So, question is: what non-VCA earrings I can wear with my necklace before I can have VCA earrings next Christmas (hopefully...)?
> And what earring I should buy then: 3 motifs Magic WG with white MOP/chalcedony/gray MOP or Lucky Alhambra white MOP and Turquoise butterfly? I want something that I can wear often, and earrings with butterflies look more wearable. On the other hand, won't it be looking childish, when in 10-15 years I'll be 40 something with earrings with butterflies? What's your ideas?


Sorry to be so late answering this. Have you considered the Jude Frances clover hoop earrings? I have these and they are beautiful and understated enough to wear during the day. They repeat the clover motif without being too matchy-matchy.


 Also if I were you I would get a pair of the vintage alhambra earclips in MOP or Onyx  (Or the sweets) They will give you the most bang for your buck, and you can wear them at any age.


----------



## aalinkaa

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Oh my!  Sounds intriguing.....what a good friend to have.  I just bought two Chanels this month-very naughty girl.  Doesn't sound like the lapis is in the near future like the malachite.  So maybe you could get the malachite you want now and when/if lapis is re-introduced, you can get some pieces from that as well.  Plenty of time in between to save up....just sayin....



I need to check Chanel thread more often.... What did u get?

I've been getting mixed messages about lapis... Someone told me it is also coming this spring... Does anyone have any info on that? Or is it simply a rumor?


----------



## sbelle

aalinkaa said:


> I need to check Chanel thread more often.... What did u get?
> 
> I've been getting mixed messages about lapis... Someone told me it is also coming this spring... Does anyone have any info on that? Or is it simply a rumor?



I've asked multiple sources at VCA boutiques and NM and no one has been able to confirm lapis.  They all knew about malachite.


----------



## valnsw

FYI price already increased in Singapore on 12 Nov.


----------



## I'll take two

honeybeez said:


> Any opinions whether should I extend the chain to 18 inch or stay at 16inch like this in my photo.


Lovely choice for a first piece. Congrats


----------



## I'll take two

Florasun said:


> Sorry to be so late answering this. Have you considered the Jude Frances clover hoop earrings? I have these and they are beautiful and understated enough to wear during the day. They repeat the clover motif without being too matchy-matchy.
> View attachment 1948405
> 
> Also if I were you I would get a pair of the vintage alhambra earclips in MOP or Onyx  (Or the sweets) They will give you the most bang for your buck, and you can wear them at any age.


They are beautiful and must look great with your VCA


----------



## perleegirl

Hey girls, how has everyone been? I need your help: I am considering selling my 

R/G Perlee clover bracelet that I got last year in July as I am not wearing it as much as I

thought I would. I actually bought it as an everyday piece, but I find myself wearing it 

only on special occasions. Any suggestions on how to go about selling it to get a fair

price? I appreciate your input.


----------



## aalinkaa

perleegirl said:
			
		

> Hey girls, how has everyone been? I need your help: I am considering selling my
> 
> R/G Perlee clover bracelet that I got last year in July as I am not wearing it as much as I
> 
> thought I would. I actually bought it as an everyday piece, but I find myself wearing it
> 
> only on special occasions. Any suggestions on how to go about selling it to get a fair
> 
> price? I appreciate your input.


eBay! All Alhambra items have been going for just under retail. I am sure perlee will go for a fair price!


----------



## MsJones

I just heard from my SA regarding the lapis...and sure enough, she did confirm that Paris has (probably more likely HAD) a few pieces.  Just wanted to give you ladies the update!


----------



## ghoztz

MsJones said:


> I just heard from my SA regarding the lapis...and sure enough, she did confirm that Paris has (probably more likely HAD) a few pieces.  Just wanted to give you ladies the update!




Really?!  Are/Were they new pieces or from stock?!  I'm so excited.   haha...  Hopefully, they will sell it in the States.  I'm patiently waiting...


----------



## Marmotte

sbelle said:


> You're right *TGG*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Van Cleef & Arpels present Vintage Alhambra collections in letterwood
> *
> 
> July 2012  Van Cleef & Arpels, during the recent refurbishment of their Atelier on Place Vendôme in Paris, discovered some planks of letterwood in a hidden cupboard which had been untouched for 25 years.
> 
> This unusual discovery has inspired the luxury jeweller to use this wood to create new pieces to complement their quintessential Vintage Alhambra collection.
> 
> Precious South American letterwood was so named because the speckled patina of black spots on the wood bears some resemblance to hieroglyphics.
> 
> The first collection, a limited edition of pieces, is to launch in September 2012, and will be created with alternating motifs of *the original* letterwood and pink gold.
> 
> Each piece will be one of a numbered edition; in the UK one of no more than 20.
> 
> These limited pieces are strongly linked to the jewellers heritage, symbolising the continuing expression of Van Cleef & Arpels knowledge and use of audacious materials.
> 
> The organic differences of this precious wood mean that each jewel is one-of-a-kind.
> 
> The second collection will be a permanent addition to the Vintage Alhambra range, and is created solely from letterwood set in pink gold.
> 
> The range will be available in boutiques from November 2012.
> 
> *Both collections feature a 20 motif sautoir, a 10 motif necklace, a bracelet, pendant and earstuds.  *
> 
> Only the most exceptional craftsmen are commissioned to carve Van Cleef & Arpels letterwood into the lucky Alhambra four-leaf clover shape.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jewelleryoutlook.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1037



OMG my DH are going to get me for XMas the limited numbered edition of the Alhambra necklace in Bois d'Amourette, pink gold and diamond!
Soo happy!!


----------



## XCCX

kat99 said:


> Thanks! It does come in sizes - there is M and L and there is also a rare small size. I have quite a small wrist (Cartier Love size 16 is still a little loose) but the M fits well on me. The small is super duper small.



Thanks alot for the reply! It does look perfect on you!

Do you know if the signature bangle also comes in sizes or not? I am eyeing one of those in wg!!!

TIA!


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> Thanks alot for the reply! It does look perfect on you!
> 
> Do you know if the signature bangle also comes in sizes or not? I am eyeing one of those in wg!!!
> 
> TIA!



Hi xactreality!  I purchased PG Signature one last month.  I want to add WG one, too.  Yes, they come in three sizes - small, medium & large.  I wear M.  It seems a bit more difficult to find small & large ones.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What a wonderful gift!
Such a treasure 



Marmotte said:


> OMG my DH are going to get me for XMas the limited numbered edition of the Alhambra necklace in Bois d'Amourette, pink gold and diamond!
> Soo happy!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> What a wonderful gift!
> Such a treasure



I am jonesing for something new......................any ideas?


----------



## marbella8

Hello fellow TPF-ers!  I have never posted in the VCA subforum, but am excited to do so.

I am looking to make my first VCA purchase, the Magic Alhambra necklace with the white, Tahitian/grey mop, and black onyx combination.  There is a store near me that has a pre-owned piece.  I went to try it on, and couldn't see the authentication mark, the VCA and numbers, but the man selling it showed it to me, you had to use the jeweler's loop.  So, my first question is- does that sound right? I could kind of see the VCA, but definitely not the serial numbers without the loop.

My second question is this- all this information was on the lobster clasp.  Is that correct?

I have seen pieces on this VCA subforum where the numbers are on the clovers or on a plate, but not on the lobster clasp?  

Lastly, I would love to hear your opinions on the Magic Alhambra necklace itself, pros and cons, and specifically the specific color combination I have chosen.  TIA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Is this the long magic necklace?
My impression is that the long necklace has a hidden clasp...not a lobster clasp.




marbella8 said:


> Hello fellow TPF-ers!  I have never posted in the VCA subforum, but am excited to do so.
> 
> I am looking to make my first VCA purchase, the Magic Alhambra necklace with the white, Tahitian/grey mop, and black onyx combination.  There is a store near me that has a pre-owned piece.  I went to try it on, and couldn't see the authentication mark, the VCA and numbers, but the man selling it showed it to me, you had to use the jeweler's loop.  So, my first question is- does that sound right? I could kind of see the VCA, but definitely not the serial numbers without the loop.
> 
> My second question is this- all this information was on the lobster clasp.  Is that correct?
> 
> I have seen pieces on this VCA subforum where the numbers are on the clovers or on a plate, but not on the lobster clasp?
> 
> Lastly, I would love to hear your opinions on the Magic Alhambra necklace itself, pros and cons, and specifically the specific color combination I have chosen.  TIA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You have the most amazing collection of jewelry, not to mention exquisite taste.
What are the top three items on your wish list?
Do you wear hoop earrings?  What about the perlee hoops?





Hermesaholic said:


> I am jonesing for something new......................any ideas?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

What are the top three items on your VCA wish list?
Here's mine-
-Small gold frivole earrings (already have the large but can't stop thinking about the    small)
-Another letterwood 10 motif
-Small pg perlee hoops
OK- one more....vintage alhambra earrings in onyx.
DREAM item- Rose de Noel earrings in MOP


----------



## MyDogTink

I went to VCA yesterday to look for my first piece (big birthday coming up). I really liked the mop Super single pendant. I am not familiar with the Super size. Des anyone have this size? I was disappointed that it doesn't come in YG, only WG.


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> Hi xactreality!  I purchased PG Signature one last month.  I want to add WG one, too.  Yes, they come in three sizes - small, medium & large.  I wear M.  It seems a bit more difficult to find small & large ones.



Thanks alot!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> What are the top three items on your VCA wish list?
> Here's mine-
> -Small gold frivole earrings (already have the large but can't stop thinking about the    small)
> -Another letterwood 10 motif
> -Small pg perlee hoops
> OK- one more....vintage alhambra earrings in onyx.
> DREAM item- Rose de Noel earrings in MOP



hmmmmm.  not sure honestly.  its kind of tough--the things i think about with lust often arent very practical! (like a rose de noel clip)


----------



## kimber418

Oh my!  I have been away way toooooo long!   I have so many pages to catch up on.  Trying to get it all straight with Lapis, Letterwood and Malachite vintage alhambra!  I am recovering from my daughter's wedding last weekend and getting ready to visit VCA in London in a week so I want to get up to speed on all the new releases!   

TGG I love that you want the small gold frivole earrings!  I love mine but want the large so so bad.   I would still wear the small (if I can get them back from my daughter-she took them on her honeymoon  The large YG frivole earrings might be my next purchase even though I want a new 20 motif really soon.  I wear my MOP and turquoise (more in the summer) all the time!

Hermesaholic~  I love the rose de noel clip~  It is an awesome piece!   It is on my list...


----------



## marbella8

Hermesaholic said:


> hmmmmm.  not sure honestly.  its kind of tough--the things i think about with lust often arent very practical! (like a rose de noel clip)



Sorry, this is the One with the 2 dangling-as symmetrical mops.


----------



## aalinkaa

MyDogTink said:
			
		

> I went to VCA yesterday to look for my first piece (big birthday coming up). I really liked the mop Super single pendant. I am not familiar with the Super size. Des anyone have this size? I was disappointed that it doesn't come in YG, only WG.



It is the Magic Alhambra pendant and it only comes in WG. I have it in RG - it was a limited edition for breast cancer month in 2009 - love it! I wear mine casually on daily basis.


----------



## MyDogTink

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> It is the Magic Alhambra pendant and it only comes in WG. I have it in RG - it was a limited edition for breast cancer month in 2009 - love it! I wear mine casually on daily basis.



Thank you! I think this will be my choice. Don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## MsJones

texasgirliegirl said:


> What are the top three items on your VCA wish list?
> Here's mine-
> -Small gold frivole earrings (already have the large but can't stop thinking about the    small)
> -Another letterwood 10 motif
> -Small pg perlee hoops
> OK- one more....vintage alhambra earrings in onyx.
> DREAM item- Rose de Noel earrings in MOP



Hmmm...wish list...it grows and grows...but here are my tops:

YG small frivole earrings (I tried on the large and small, thinking I would definitely end up getting the large, but the large just did not look right on me.  The small ended up looking fantastic!  I have been thinking about them ever since)
Malachite:  5 motif bracelet and 10 motif necklace


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I lust after that as well...the small one.
I love it worn as a necklace......clipped onto a vca chain.
The Rose de Noel is SO Van Cleef!!!  Dream piece.....
Please buy it and show us so that we can all enjoy your photos......!!!
BTW- there is a set (earrings and the clip) that is a currently active listing on a certain online auction...




Hermesaholic said:


> hmmmmm.  not sure honestly.  its kind of tough--the things i think about with lust often arent very practical! (like a rose de noel clip)


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> What are the top three items on your VCA wish list?
> Here's mine-
> -Small gold frivole earrings (already have the large but can't stop thinking about the    small)
> -Another letterwood 10 motif
> -Small pg perlee hoops
> OK- one more....vintage alhambra earrings in onyx.
> DREAM item- Rose de Noel earrings in MOP



Hi tgg!!!  Here's mine:
- 2 ten-motif vintage alhambra necklace in carnelian
- sweet studs in onyx & carnelian
- WG Perlee Signature 
- PG Perlee diamond clover bracelet

I will be done if I have these!!!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi tgg!!!  Here's mine:
> - 2 ten-motif vintage alhambra necklace in carnelian
> - sweet studs in onyx & carnelian
> - WG Perlee Signature
> - PG Perlee diamond clover bracelet
> 
> I will be done if I have these!!!


I don't believe you :okay: lmao!! There's always something new or old (you didn't realize you needed) to add to your list. You're collection is quite nice though. I was thinking you were going to add a 5 motif in PG to wear with your 10's (just like your onyx set). But the one's you have listed here are all necessary as well


----------



## kowloontong

Hermesaholic said:


> hmmmmm.  not sure honestly.  its kind of tough--the things i think about with lust often arent very practical! (like a rose de noel clip)



I wear my clip very often during autumn and winter,
It is a very beautiful piece. 

In summer, I just clip it to my tiffany gold chain.


----------



## kowloontong

two more pics.

get the clip, you won't regret.


----------



## Junkenpo

kowloontong said:


> I wear my clip very often during autumn and winter,
> It is a very beautiful piece.
> 
> In summer, I just clip it to my tiffany gold chain.





kowloontong said:


> two more pics.
> 
> get the clip, you won't regret.



Such a classy look!  Beautiful.


----------



## MsJones

kowloontong said:


> two more pics.
> 
> get the clip, you won't regret.



Wow!  That is some clip!  It looks stunning in the ways you have fashioned it!  Just lovely!


----------



## honeybeez

How much is this pretty clip?


----------



## honeybeez

This is how my chain looks. Is it already extended?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Is the vintage ear clips the same size as the small frivole?  Today was the second time wearing the frivole since I've purchased it. I love it so much!  I wonder what the large ones would look like on my ears. I want something dainty as well and maybe thinking about purchasing a sweet pair or should I stick to the vintage size?  Also does finger prints bother u for frivole owners?  I try to place them on my ears without getting finger prints on them but they are always there. Lol.


----------



## marbella8

kowloontong said:


> I wear my clip very often during autumn and winter,
> It is a very beautiful piece.
> 
> In summer, I just clip it to my tiffany gold chain.



Love, love, love the longer Alhambra on you!  Gorgeous!


----------



## surfergirljen

honeybeez said:


> This is how my chain looks. Is it already extended?



Not if it is 14/16 inches... they all come with a jump ring at 14 in case you want to make it shorter from what I know and the longer setting makes it 16 total.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gorgeous!!!!!
Love it.




kowloontong said:


> two more pics.
> 
> get the clip, you won't regret.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The small gold frivole earrings are the same size as the vintage alhambra.
I try to polish my earrings but mine probably have fingerprints, too.




I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Is the vintage ear clips the same size as the small frivole?  Today was the second time wearing the frivole since I've purchased it. I love it so much!  I wonder what the large ones would look like on my ears. I want something dainty as well and maybe thinking about purchasing a sweet pair or should I stick to the vintage size?  Also does finger prints bother u for frivole owners?  I try to place them on my ears without getting finger prints on them but they are always there. Lol.


----------



## marbella8

I wanted to ask everyone on here again, what is your opinion of the Magic Alhambra, the YG with the white mop, Tahitian mop, and onyx, in the lariat style (2 asymmetrical dangling)?  

Also, how does the mop wear over time, in terms of water, etc.

Thanks so much again.


----------



## Chanelle

i can't decide between the WG or YG vintage alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs ??!!!

i am so into the YG in my jewelry, but in this piece i feel the elegance in the WG !

ladies please help what would you get and why?  

TIA =)


----------



## honeybeez

surfergirljen said:


> Not if it is 14/16 inches... they all come with a jump ring at 14 in case you want to make it shorter from what I know and the longer setting makes it 16 total.



So means if i bring this to vca in my country to ask them extend the chain to 18, it will have 3 holes? Since now oredi got 14 n 16. 
Did u extend ur chain to 18inch? Can show me how ur chain looks like? Thanks.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> I don't believe you :okay: lmao!! There's always something new or old (you didn't realize you needed) to add to your list. You're collection is quite nice though. I was thinking you were going to add a 5 motif in PG to wear with your 10's (just like your onyx set). But the one's you have listed here are all necessary as well



YES!  You should believe me!  I purchased 5-motif in onyx because they did not have two 10's!!!  Both 15 & 25 lengths are nice, but I love 10 & 20 lengths more.  As a bracelet, I prefer Perlee collections!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

MsJones said:


> That is what my SA told me.  I will find out more details.  So sorry if this information (about the prices) has already been mentioned! Don't mean to be redundant!



Mine told me they have the blue porcelain and that the lapis would be later next year. They were releasing malachite and the other letterwood in the Spring and not November as originally told to everyone.


----------



## marbella8

Chanelle said:


> i can't decide between the WG or YG vintage alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs ??!!!
> 
> i am so into the YG in my jewelry, but in this piece i feel the elegance in the WG !
> 
> ladies please help what would you get and why?
> 
> TIA =)



I love the YG, but it depends on what gold you usually wer. I usually wear stainless steel or white gold on my left hand (watches), and yellow gold on my right.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I prefer the vintage alhambra pieces or the long magic necklace.
My mop seems to be wearing well but I am very careful with it and it never gets wet.




marbella8 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone on here again, what is your opinion of the Magic Alhambra, the YG with the white mop, Tahitian mop, and onyx, in the lariat style (2 asymmetrical dangling)?
> 
> Also, how does the mop wear over time, in terms of water, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much again.


----------



## miki66

Do you gals wear your vca's 24/7? Is it stilly to have them in shower?


----------



## Junkenpo

marbella8 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone on here again, what is your opinion of the Magic Alhambra, the YG with the white mop, Tahitian mop, and onyx, in the lariat style (2 asymmetrical dangling)?
> 
> Also, how does the mop wear over time, in terms of water, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much again.



I only have had mop in the sweet bracelets, but I would get them wet all the time.  I was always careful not to get abrasive soaps, etc on them, but when I was rinsing my hands, I'd always rinse them, too. I never noticed any difference in luminescence because of water.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I do not wear my vca 24/7.
Some of the stones are quite hard (onyx) but some are rather soft (malachite).
Not taking any chances....




miki66 said:


> Do you gals wear your vca's 24/7? Is it stilly to have them in shower?


----------



## beachy10

miki66 said:


> Do you gals wear your vca's 24/7? Is it stilly to have them in shower?



I never wear jewelry while showering or 24/7 accept my Love bracelet. Not taking any chances ruining the stones.


----------



## Junkenpo

> I never wear jewelry while showering or 24/7 accept my Love bracelet. Not taking any chances ruining the stones.



I agree, with this. There are very few pieces I'd wear 24/7.  One is my eensy diamond studs in my second holes, the other was my gold/sterling bangle from T&Co.  Everything else gets taken off before showering & stowed away until the morning.


----------



## miki66

Oh...I just thought its quite troublesome to put jewelries on and off.
Guess I'll have to do the same and not give any chance to ruin the stones...


----------



## poptarts

Not a good picture, but a little something from the Timless Beauty book


----------



## MsJones

poptarts said:


> Not a good picture, but a little something from the Timless Beauty book
> 
> View attachment 1954375



Oh my!  I can't wait!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

My heart just skipped a beat!!!!





poptarts said:


> Not a good picture, but a little something from the Timless Beauty book
> 
> View attachment 1954375


----------



## aalinkaa

poptarts said:
			
		

> Not a good picture, but a little something from the Timless Beauty book



A lot more beautiful than my mental picture of it Lol


----------



## Junkenpo

lovely!  

i'm curious though, on the original pic... can you tell if the clasp is a spring ring or a claw?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

That is probably a photo of Princess Grace's piece.




Junkenpo said:


> lovely!
> 
> i'm curious though, on the original pic... can you tell if the clasp is a spring ring or a claw?


----------



## marbella8

Junkenpo said:


> I only have had mop in the sweet bracelets, but I would get them wet all the time.  I was always careful not to get abrasive soaps, etc on them, but when I was rinsing my hands, I'd always rinse them, too. I never noticed any difference in luminescence because of water.



Thanks, that is good to know


----------



## kowloontong

honeybeez said:


> How much is this pretty clip?



When I bought it (2 yrs ago?) it was HK$90000,
which was around US$11611, it is now US$16200 according to the Van Cleef website.


----------



## darkangel07760

I was trying to look through this thread about this, but I forget how long this thread is!  I have been hesitant to wear my sweet clover bracelet on the same wrist as my Love, but I frequently see ladies here wearing them together.  What are your thoughts on this? I would wear it during the day, but take it off at night when I go to sleep.  Would that work?  Or should the bracelet not be stacked with the Love?  Thanks!!!


----------



## kowloontong

Thanks for the compliments.



marbella8 said:


> Love, love, love the longer Alhambra on you!  Gorgeous!



Just bought this 20 motifs alhambra necklace, matching earclips, magic alhambra ring, and lotus earclips before the price increase.

The 20 motifs was never on my list, but it looks good and stands out a lot.
Sometimes I wear both the YG and WG mop together, I really like the mixed metal look.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Omgggggggg drool!!!


----------



## kowloontong

marbella8 said:


> I wanted to ask everyone on here again, what is your opinion of the Magic Alhambra, the YG with the white mop, Tahitian mop, and onyx, in the lariat style (2 asymmetrical dangling)?
> 
> Also, how does the mop wear over time, in terms of water, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much again.



I personally like the 20 motifs long necklace more.
My mom has the Magic alhambra necklace you are talking about.
Since she wears a lot of round neck cardigan sets, I have to admit she looks better with the short Magic alhambra.
However the short Magic alhambra has more impact, so it is not a good daily necklace.
It all depends on your style and whether you want a necklace to wear daily or not.


----------



## kowloontong

MyDogTink said:


> I went to VCA yesterday to look for my first piece (big birthday coming up). I really liked the mop Super single pendant. I am not familiar with the Super size. Des anyone have this size? I was disappointed that it doesn't come in YG, only WG.



How about the lucky alhambra pendant?
It is in YG and it is bigger than the vintage clover.


----------



## aalinkaa

kowloontong said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Just bought this 20 motifs alhambra necklace, matching earclips, magic alhambra ring, and lotus earclips before the price increase.
> 
> The 20 motifs was never on my list, but it looks good and stands out a lot.
> Sometimes I wear both the YG and WG mop together, I really like the mixed metal look.



O my god!!!!! Congratulations!! You can never have too much of VCA!!!


----------



## CATEYES

kowloontong said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this 20 motifs alhambra necklace, matching earclips, magic alhambra ring, and lotus earclips before the price increase.
> 
> The 20 motifs was never on my list, but it looks good and stands out a lot.
> Sometimes I wear both the YG and WG mop together, I really like the mixed metal look.


 Love it all!!! Lets see the ring! You and your mom look so cute with your vca on


----------



## G&Smommy

poptarts said:


> Not a good picture, but a little something from the Timless Beauty book
> 
> View attachment 1954375



Gorgeous!


----------



## G&Smommy

kowloontong said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this 20 motifs alhambra necklace, matching earclips, magic alhambra ring, and lotus earclips before the price increase.
> 
> The 20 motifs was never on my list, but it looks good and stands out a lot.
> Sometimes I wear both the YG and WG mop together, I really like the mixed metal look.



Congrats!  I especially love the Lotus earrings!  Everything looks great on you!


----------



## foryoda

kowloontong said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Just bought this 20 motifs alhambra necklace, matching earclips, magic alhambra ring, and lotus earclips before the price increase.
> 
> The 20 motifs was never on my list, but it looks good and stands out a lot.
> Sometimes I wear both the YG and WG mop together, I really like the mixed metal look.



Wow!!! So beautiful!! Love both looks!!!


----------



## kowloontong

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  I especially love the Lotus earrings!  Everything looks great on you!



Thank you.
I was not too sure about the lotus earrings cause I thought they are similar with my frivole.
I was actually eyeing on the large size fleurette but the Lotus looked larger and was around $9000 cheaper

My wedding jewelry set:


----------



## Hermesaholic

kowloontong said:


> Thank you.
> I was not too sure about the lotus earrings cause I thought they are similar with my frivole.
> I was actually eyeing on the large size fleurette but the Lotus looked larger and was around $9000 cheaper
> 
> My wedding jewelry set:



gorgeous!  which alhambra?


----------



## G&Smommy

kowloontong said:


> Thank you.
> I was not too sure about the lotus earrings cause I thought they are similar with my frivole.
> I was actually eyeing on the large size fleurette but the Lotus looked larger and was around $9000 cheaper
> 
> My wedding jewelry set:



I love your wedding jewelry!  The Frivole ring is also on my wish list, along with the Lotus earrings, a Perlee bangle, a Cosmos pendant, and the pave vintage Alhambra bracelet.

I think the shape of the Lotus and Frivole are different enough to justify having both.  I tried on the Lotus a few weeks ago and they had the most presence of the earrings I tried.  I love them!  They also seem very versatile.  

Congrats on your beautiful collection!


----------



## CATEYES

kowloontong said:


> Thank you.
> I was not too sure about the lotus earrings cause I thought they are similar with my frivole.
> I was actually eyeing on the large size fleurette but the Lotus looked larger and was around $9000 cheaper
> 
> My wedding jewelry set:


I agree with G&Smommy that the Frivole & Lotus earrings are different enough to justify. I remember your wedding photos with your vca jewelry now-gorgeous! Love everything you've picked for you vca collection thus far  Which Alhambra ring did you choose?


----------



## veroliz

kowloontong said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Just bought this 20 motifs alhambra necklace, matching earclips, magic alhambra ring, and lotus earclips before the price increase.
> 
> The 20 motifs was never on my list, but it looks good and stands out a lot.
> Sometimes I wear both the YG and WG mop together, I really like the mixed metal look.



Wow!! Gorgeous!! Enjoy them in good health!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody had problems with their VCA earrings (posts) becoming too loose or even falling out?
I realize that they are designed to screw out.
Do most of you have them permanently secured?


----------



## kowloontong

CATEYES said:


> I agree with G&Smommy that the Frivole & Lotus earrings are different enough to justify. I remember your wedding photos with your vca jewelry now-gorgeous! Love everything you've picked for you vca collection thus far  Which Alhambra ring did you choose?



Magic alhambra grey MOP. It matches with my long magic necklace too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love the grey MOP.
Your yg is very pretty with your wg mop.
They are so pretty together and before seeing yours I would have felt reluctant to mix metals this way.
Beautiful.



kowloontong said:


> Magic alhambra grey MOP. It matches with my long magic necklace too.


----------



## CATEYES

kowloontong said:


> Magic alhambra grey MOP. It matches with my long magic necklace too.



Pretty choice!  I wasn't sure if you had gotten the single motif or the ring between the finger with grey mop & onyx. I like what you chose-I love the necklace of course too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody had problems with their VCA earrings (posts) becoming too loose or even falling out?
> I realize that they are designed to screw out.
> Do most of you have them permanently secured?



what!  I didnt know they uncrewed.  mine dont. and no -no problems.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody had problems with their VCA earrings (posts) becoming too loose or even falling out?
> I realize that they are designed to screw out.
> Do most of you have them permanently secured?



Funny you asked this when you did.  I had a pair on yesterday and I noticed one was drooping.  When I took it out I saw that the post was loose and pointed at a funny angle.  

If you touch the post it moves back and forth and is pointed at an angle so it no longer goes through the opening on the clip back.  I'm sending them to VCA tomorrow.


----------



## lovely64

poptarts said:


> Not a good picture, but a little something from the Timless Beauty book
> 
> View attachment 1954375



Beautiful!


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> Funny you asked this when you did.  I had a pair on yesterday and I noticed one was drooping.  When I took it out I saw that the post was loose and pointed at a funny angle.
> 
> If you touch the post it moves back and forth and is pointed at an angle so it no longer goes through the opening on the clip back.  I'm sending them to VCA tomorrow.



Mine are like these, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I was told by two Van Cleef SA's that all VCA posts are designed as screw ins.  This is to allow them to easily convert to clip ons.
The trouble is that sometimes they become loose.  I was able to easily tighten my large frivole earrings myself with needle nose pliers.




Hermesaholic said:


> what!  I didnt know they uncrewed.  mine dont. and no -no problems.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is exactly what happened to my earring.



sbelle said:


> Funny you asked this when you did.  I had a pair on yesterday and I noticed one was drooping.  When I took it out I saw that the post was loose and pointed at a funny angle.
> 
> If you touch the post it moves back and forth and is pointed at an angle so it no longer goes through the opening on the clip back.  I'm sending them to VCA tomorrow.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is exactly what happened to my earring.


I had the same problem with my Magic Alhambra earrings . They were repaired once and became loose again . They did them again and lasered them in so that now they cannot unscrew. Hope you can get yours sorted ,I found it too much of a worry to wear them before they were lasered.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was told by two Van Cleef SA's that all VCA posts are designed as screw ins.  This is to allow them to easily convert to clip ons.
> The trouble is that sometimes they become loose.  I was able to easily tighten my large frivole earrings myself with needle nose pliers.



i will have to inspect mine closely. i guess i never looked!


----------



## kimber418

I own three pairs of VCA earrings.  My small YG Frivole post came out last summer. I sent to Betteridge and had them both soldered in permanently.  It took 2 days (I was in Colorado) and my SA overnighted them back.  My vintage alhambra turquoise earrings had the post come out also a few weeks ago and they were only 3 months old.  I had to send to Houston and it took three weeks to get them back.  My SA in Houston had to send them to NYC.  They also charged me $80.  

I have not had my pave Frivole soldered yet but I plan on doing it ASAP.   I may wait until I go to Colorado this summer to have Betteridge do it.  

I think the earring post of VCA jewelry is a huge pain!   For the cost of the earrings I feel like the posts need to be soldered permanently into the back of the earring.  There should be a choice if you want clip-ons or a post for pierced ears.  It is a huge risk as to when the post is going to become loose and one could be wearing the earring when it becomes loose.  Mine would fall off if that happened.  TGG~  Send them back to Betteridge and get them fixed or if you are not happy with them-have them order a new pair.  I think they have very good customer service at Betteridge & they are very fast.  It is not like having a piece sent to NYC!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yes, after having them work on my earrings twice, I am ready for a new pair.  
If anybody wants to try this, you can tighten your earrings yourself.
Carefully hold the post with needle nose (jewelers) pliers, then carefully rotate the earring until it no longer screws.  They should be tight.
I suspect that the jeweler did not manually tighten/screw the post in before tapping it with the laser.  I would try the DIY tightening except that mine have already been lasered and I don't want to risk damaging them.
In the future, I plan to just tighten the posts myself.


----------



## 628628

kowloontong said:


> Magic alhambra grey MOP. It matches with my long magic necklace too.



Love the mixed metal look!


----------



## dolphingirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I was told by two Van Cleef SA's that all VCA posts are designed as screw ins.  This is to allow them to easily convert to clip ons.
> The trouble is that sometimes they become loose.  I was able to easily tighten my large frivole earrings myself with needle nose pliers.



Thank you for the info.  I just tightened my posts with my own fingers.  No pliers.    I guess it's good to check from time to time and tighten them up when needed.


----------



## kat99

kowloontong said:


> Magic alhambra grey MOP. It matches with my long magic necklace too.



Gorgeous!! You have the best collection


----------



## kat99

A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)



This is stunning!


----------



## Samia

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)


I saw this on your blog too, looks gorgeous!


----------



## CATEYES

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Van-Cleef-layers.jpg?9d7bd4


Beautiful together Kat!! Do you have an extender to make it that length on the pg?


----------



## kat99

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is stunning!





Samia said:


> I saw this on your blog too, looks gorgeous!





CATEYES said:


> Beautiful together Kat!! Do you have an extender to make it that length on the pg?



Thanks ladies!

CATEYES what I do is link the two together and loop it around my neck - that way I can adjust the length to what I'd like - hope that makes sense


----------



## 628628

There are many great collections of VCA on tPF. I thought it would never happen but I am happy with my VCA pieces and don't long for more! I am so glad because VCA is just so expensive!


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Yes, after having them work on my earrings twice, I am ready for a new pair.
> If anybody wants to try this, you can tighten your earrings yourself.
> Carefully hold the post with needle nose (jewelers) pliers, then carefully rotate the earring until it no longer screws.  They should be tight.
> I suspect that the jeweler did not manually tighten/screw the post in before tapping it with the laser.  I would try the DIY tightening except that mine have already been lasered and I don't want to risk damaging them.
> In the future, I plan to just tighten the posts myself.



Thank you for the tip. I checked vintage MOP earrings, but thank  God they are tight right now. I will be checking them every now and then to make sure they are ok.


----------



## veroliz

kat99 said:
			
		

> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)



Oh wow!! They look beautiful together!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

628628 said:


> There are many great collections of VCA on tPF. I thought it would never happen but I am happy with my VCA pieces and don't long for more! I am so glad because VCA is just so expensive!



Wish I could say the same!


----------



## kowloontong

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Van-Cleef-layers.jpg?9d7bd4



It is so pretty.
The length is perfect.


----------



## kowloontong

628628 said:


> There are many great collections of VCA on tPF. I thought it would never happen but I am happy with my VCA pieces and don't long for more! I am so glad because VCA is just so expensive!



After getting my last few pieces before the price increase, I have the same feeling too.


----------



## CATEYES

kat99 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> CATEYES what I do is link the two together and loop it around my neck - that way I can adjust the length to what I'd like - hope that makes sense


Thanks! Hmm..I am trying to imagine. Maybe if your bored you can show us a pic of what you mean You always look lovely in your blog pics-love your VCA & Chanel collections!


----------



## sjunky13

kat99 said:


> a picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)



omg! Loves loves loves!


----------



## MsJones

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Van-Cleef-layers.jpg?9d7bd4



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

kat99 said:
			
		

> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)



LOVE it Kat!


----------



## beachy10

Has anyone purchased VCA in St. Maarten? I inquired about a 20 motif necklace and was quoted the same price as in the US. I assumed it would be 10% cheaper. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## 628628

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Van-Cleef-layers.jpg?9d7bd4



Oh I love that look! The solid yellow as well as the rose gold necklaces are like from a bygone medieval era.


----------



## CATEYES

628628 said:


> Oh I love that look! The solid yellow as well as the rose gold necklaces are like from a bygone medieval era.


I agree-they do look midevil in a good way!  Love the emerald ring in your avatar!! Totally drool-worthy


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Van-Cleef-layers.jpg?9d7bd4



 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ashton

The Christmas catalogue


----------



## ashton

Can someone please buy the turquoise set... It's so cute!


----------



## Junkenpo

I love that ladybug!!

Too bad I don't live in a powerball state, I could have been one of the 2 people to win that $579M prize... and then I'd be able to have all the VCA I wanted. :sunnies


----------



## 628628

Thanks for the photos, ashton! I too love the ladybug, and the delicacy of the turquoise set is amazing!


----------



## beachy10

Anyone getting anything for NM triple points in December? I am trying to be good and stay away.


----------



## valnsw

My new ring, loving it!


With flash & under natural light


----------



## Coffee Addicted

valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> View attachment 1965135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965136


Looks lovely on you!


----------



## veroliz

Beautifull!!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## veroliz

Hello ladies! I have hope Santa is going to bring me a VCA present... :xtree:My husband is going to Miami next week for business but he will only have a couple of hours to go shopping, and he has to go first to the American Girl store to get some of my daughter's presents, that is is PRIORITY, and if he still has time will go to VCA... Otherwise, I will have to wait until the end of January when we go to Houston to visit my family... ( I can not order anything because we live in South America... and don't mind having to wait...)
Anyway, I was thinking what I should ask... Please keep in mind that I only have the vintage 10 motif MOP in YG with matching earrings and the turquoise single pendant in WG..  Here are the options (too bad I can only ask one):
1. Alhambra 10 motif onyx in YG or
2. Alhambra 10 motif carnelian in YG or
3. Frivole single pendant in YG
Thanks in advance for your input!!!


----------



## foryoda

valnsw said:
			
		

> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> With flash & under natural light



That's absolutely gorgeous! I love it on you!!


----------



## beachy10

veroliz said:


> Hello ladies! I have hope Santa is going to bring me a VCA present... :xtree:My husband is going to Miami next week for business but he will only have a couple of hours to go shopping, and he has to go first to the American Girl store to get some of my daughter's presents, that is is PRIORITY, and if he still has time will go to VCA... Otherwise, I will have to wait until the end of January when we go to Houston to visit my family... ( I can not order anything because we live in South America... and don't mind having to wait...)
> Anyway, I was thinking what I should ask... Please keep in mind that I only have the vintage 10 motif MOP in YG with matching earrings and the turquoise single pendant in WG..  Here are the options (too bad I can only ask one):
> 1. Alhambra 10 motif onyx in YG or
> 2. Alhambra 10 motif carnelian in YG or
> 3. Frivole single pendant in YG
> Thanks in advance for your input!!!



#1!!!! It would look amazing layered with your MOP necklace.


----------



## Coffee Addicted

veroliz said:


> Hello ladies! I have hope Santa is going to bring me a VCA present... :xtree:My husband is going to Miami next week for business but he will only have a couple of hours to go shopping, and he has to go first to the American Girl store to get some of my daughter's presents, that is is PRIORITY, and if he still has time will go to VCA... Otherwise, I will have to wait until the end of January when we go to Houston to visit my family... ( I can not order anything because we live in South America... and don't mind having to wait...)
> Anyway, I was thinking what I should ask... Please keep in mind that I only have the vintage 10 motif MOP in YG with matching earrings and the turquoise single pendant in WG..  Here are the options (too bad I can only ask one):
> 1. Alhambra 10 motif onyx in YG or
> 2. Alhambra 10 motif carnelian in YG or
> 3. Frivole single pendant in YG
> Thanks in advance for your input!!!



#1 gets my vote


----------



## aalinkaa

I agree! Definitely onyx 10 motif! You should call the store to make sure they have it or have them transfer one in!!


----------



## MsJones

valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> View attachment 1965135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965136



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## MsJones

I concur with the two ladies above!  The YG onyx would be amazing!  I don't want to be the barer of bad news, but the American Girl store in Miami is quite far from a VCA boutique.  I do hope he has time to do both!  I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> View attachment 1965135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965136



Is this pave with WG? Looks good with your Chanel!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> View attachment 1965135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965136


 so pretty!!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Anyone getting anything for NM triple points in December? I am trying to be good and stay away.



YES! I am I am! LOL. 
Deciding on 10 motif in onyx or Magic 3 motif earrings! Or both if they would do a nice payment plan!


----------



## 628628

Beautiful, val


----------



## Suzie

valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> View attachment 1965135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965136



Wow, it look stunning on you.


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> YES! I am I am! LOL.
> Deciding on 10 motif in onyx or Magic 3 motif earrings! Or both if they would do a nice payment plan!



I want the 10 motif onyx as well. It's that or a DY waverly cuff in YG/onyx. Ugh decisions. I am headed to SF this weekend so I guess I will decide then.
I am going to try to get them to do 1 year no interest instead of 6mo. Usually they do!!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I want the 10 motif onyx as well. It's that or a DY waverly cuff in YG/onyx. Ugh decisions. I am headed to SF this weekend so I guess I will decide then.
> I am going to try to get them to do 1 year no interest instead of 6mo. Usually they do!!



How much have you got them to do the 12 months, my sa said over 15k. 

Hmm, what DY bracelet? Get VCA instead!


----------



## veroliz

Coffee Addicted said:


> #1 gets my vote





aalinkaa said:


> I agree! Definitely onyx 10 motif! You should call the store to make sure they have it or have them transfer one in!!





MsJones said:


> I concur with the two ladies above!  The YG onyx would be amazing!  I don't want to be the barer of bad news, but the American Girl store in Miami is quite far from a VCA boutique.  I do hope he has time to do both!  I wish you the best of luck!





beachy10 said:


> #1!!!! It would look amazing layered with your MOP necklace.



Thank you all for your opinions... I also think the 10 motif onyx YG is so versatile and beautiful (especially after I saw a lady wearing it at a dinner party last night.. )

@ MsJones, Yes I know it is kind of mission impossible for my husband to go to both places...  so I have already lowered down my hopes... and think I will end up buying it in Houston... 

@ aalinks, I will follow your advice and contact NM ahead of time so they have it in stock... thank you!


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> How much have you got them to do the 12 months, my sa said over 15k.
> 
> Hmm, what DY bracelet? Get VCA instead!



I was told it had to be 10K but I've gotten it for 8K. They have to call the credit department and they always do it for me. I tell them I won't buy it unless I can get the 1 year promo and you know they want the sale!

It's a YG Waverly cuff with diamonds and onyx tips. Yeah, VCA usually wins!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> I was told it had to be 10K but I've gotten it for 8K. They have to call the credit department and they always do it for me. I tell them I won't buy it unless I can get the 1 year promo and you know they want the sale!
> 
> It's a YG Waverly cuff with diamonds and onyx tips. Yeah, VCA usually wins!



I have regretted every DY purchase and sold it for soooo much less. Do the vca! 

what Neimans do you use?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Have you tried on the onyx or the carnelian?
I have both but wear my onyx a LOT more often.
Have you considered adding a second mop ten motif so you can wear it long?



veroliz said:


> Hello ladies! I have hope Santa is going to bring me a VCA present... :xtree:My husband is going to Miami next week for business but he will only have a couple of hours to go shopping, and he has to go first to the American Girl store to get some of my daughter's presents, that is is PRIORITY, and if he still has time will go to VCA... Otherwise, I will have to wait until the end of January when we go to Houston to visit my family... ( I can not order anything because we live in South America... and don't mind having to wait...)
> Anyway, I was thinking what I should ask... Please keep in mind that I only have the vintage 10 motif MOP in YG with matching earrings and the turquoise single pendant in WG..  Here are the options (too bad I can only ask one):
> 1. Alhambra 10 motif onyx in YG or
> 2. Alhambra 10 motif carnelian in YG or
> 3. Frivole single pendant in YG
> Thanks in advance for your input!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lovely!!!


valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> View attachment 1965135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1965136


----------



## texasgirliegirl

There is a new American Girl store in Houston....
Just an FYI.


veroliz said:


> Thank you all for your opinions... I also think the 10 motif onyx YG is so versatile and beautiful (especially after I saw a lady wearing it at a dinner party last night.. )
> 
> @ MsJones, Yes I know it is kind of mission impossible for my husband to go to both places...  so I have already lowered down my hopes... and think I will end up buying it in Houston...
> 
> @ aalinks, I will follow your advice and contact NM ahead of time so they have it in stock... thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the onyx!
I wear mine all the time...today, in fact
More often than any other stone.....



beachy10 said:


> I want the 10 motif onyx as well. It's that or a DY waverly cuff in YG/onyx. Ugh decisions. I am headed to SF this weekend so I guess I will decide then.
> I am going to try to get them to do 1 year no interest instead of 6mo. Usually they do!!


----------



## kowloontong

valnsw said:


> My new ring, loving it!
> 
> 
> With flash & under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely.


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Have you tried on the onyx or the carnelian?
> I have both but wear my onyx a LOT more often.
> Have you considered adding a second mop ten motif so you can wear it long?



I tried the onyx when I was deciding between the MOP and onyx... They only had the 20 motif in onyx and it was over my budget... So I bought the MOP... I have seen the carnelian IRL but never tried it on... It's good to know that the onyx is very wearable... I think the onyx it is...
Regarding another MOP to wear it longer, I'd like that but in the future.. 

Thank you for your input!!


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> There is a new American Girl store in Houston....
> Just an FYI.



Yes! Thank you! I cant wait! We already made reservations for lunch!! I'm taking both my daughters (13 and first time ever for my 5 year old).... I am SO excited!! (Way more than my daughters lol) also I was able to get some Mckenna stuff that was sold out in the website but my brother bought in the Houston store and shipped it to me down here!!


----------



## valnsw

Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks lovely on you!





veroliz said:


> Beautifull!!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!





foryoda said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous! I love it on you!!





MsJones said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!





628628 said:


> Beautiful, val





Suzie said:


> Wow, it look stunning on you.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely!!!



Thanks everybody for the compliments! 



CATEYES said:


> Is this pave with WG? Looks good with your Chanel!



Yes, it is pave with WG. Thanks! I just happened to be wearing my J12 when I collected my ring 



kowloontong said:


> So lovely.



Thank you. Your wedding set is amazing too! I love your frivole earrings and ring!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Yay!!
You might already know this but the carnelian can come in various shades ranging from orange to deep red.
It is very beautiful...especially on people with dark hair, IMO.



veroliz said:


> Yes! Thank you! I cant wait! We already made reservations for lunch!! I'm taking both my daughters (13 and first time ever for my 5 year old).... I am SO excited!! (Way more than my daughters lol) also I was able to get some Mckenna stuff that was sold out in the website but my brother bought in the Houston store and shipped it to me down here!!


----------



## oranGetRee

does anyone know the price of this babe? I am so in love with this! **heart

source - http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3442/Vintage%20Alhambra%20pendant%20?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Holidayseason


----------



## valnsw

oranGetRee said:


> vancleefarpels.com/uploads/media/d83/VCARO39Y00_VanCleefArpels_Holiday-Season-Alhambra-pendant-1.png
> 
> does anyone know the price of this babe? I am so in love with this! **heart
> 
> source - http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3442/Vintage%20Alhambra%20pendant%20?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Holidayseason



Hi I see u are based in Singapore. if I remember correctly,  it should be SGD 4K+ (can't remember the exact price). U can call VCA to get the exact price. 
HK is selling for HKD 24,000 and HK is usually cheaper than SG. 
HTHs!


----------



## oranGetRee

valnsw said:


> Hi I see u are based in Singapore. if I remember correctly,  it should be SGD 4K+ (can't remember the exact price). U can call VCA to get the exact price.
> HK is selling for HKD 24,000 and HK is usually cheaper than SG.
> HTHs!



thanks, valnsw!! the estimated price is good enough for me. I am going to HK next week, will take a look!


----------



## valnsw

oranGetRee said:


> thanks, valnsw!! the estimated price is good enough for me. I am going to HK next week, will take a look!



You're welcome 
Have u tried the necklace? I tried it but find that the Vintage Alhambra rose gold suited me better, even the SA said so.

Enjoy the HK trip! Do get it there as the price should be better and the service is good! Resizing of ring (if u intend to get any) is FOC and faster there, whereas in SG have to pay for it.


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> I was told it had to be 10K but I've gotten it for 8K.



I've been told 10K too.


----------



## aalinkaa

sbelle said:
			
		

> I've been told 10K too.



If you have an SA you constantly work with at NM, they can make it happen for you for under 10k


----------



## LVoeletters

kat99 said:


> A picture from last week, gold + onyx necklaces layered (my favorite new combo!)
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Van-Cleef-layers.jpg?9d7bd4



I'm completely in love with this look!


----------



## sbelle

aalinkaa said:


> If you have an SA you constantly work with at NM, they can make it happen for you for under 10k



Agreed.  I know mine would because I have been buying from her for years.  But my guess is if you don't have a pre-existing relationship like that it would be harder to get an exception.


----------



## LVoeletters

oranGetRee said:


> vancleefarpels.com/uploads/media/d83/VCARO39Y00_VanCleefArpels_Holiday-Season-Alhambra-pendant-1.png
> 
> does anyone know the price of this babe? I am so in love with this! **heart
> 
> source - http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3442/Vintage%20Alhambra%20pendant%20?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Holidayseason



Man if I had the funds... but all my applications for fellowships and PHDs have taken away any dreams of this necklace this year! Hopefully one day next year... If you get it please post pics!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If this is the Christmas pendant, isn't it rose gold?



valnsw said:


> You're welcome
> Have u tried the necklace? I tried it but find that the Vintage Alhambra rose gold suited me better, even the SA said so.
> 
> Enjoy the HK trip! Do get it there as the price should be better and the service is good! Resizing of ring (if u intend to get any) is FOC and faster there, whereas in SG have to pay for it.


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> If this is the Christmas pendant, isn't it rose gold?



Yes it is. I was trying the holiday pendant and the rosegold Alhambra pendant. 

Initially thought of getting the holiday pendant but the moment I tried it I found that it made me look washed out as compared to the all rosegold one.


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Yay!!
> You might already know this but the carnelian can come in various shades ranging from orange to deep red.
> It is very beautiful...especially on people with dark hair, IMO.



Yes!! I love everything red, and I have dark hair... We'll see.. Thank you


----------



## Reinita

What would be a fair price to pay for a 20 motif yellow gold VCA vintage alhambra in mop? the erson is asking 11,800, is that ok for a preowned piece? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Reinita said:


> What would be a fair price to pay for a 20 motif yellow gold VCA vintage alhambra in mop? the erson is asking 11,800, is that ok for a preowned piece? Thanks for your help.



That's 3k off retail.  Are you comfortable it's genuine?  If so, I'd say it a good deal.


----------



## Reinita

Thanks for your prompt answer!


----------



## Reinita

well, I lost the deal. someone else got it,  I will try to post another one that is for sale  so all of you can help me . thanks.


----------



## beachy10

Betteridge has some alhambra pieces up.

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels/jewelry/estate/bae/?Availability=In+Stock


----------



## Reinita

beachy10 said:


> Betteridge has some alhambra pieces up.
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels/jewelry/estate/bae/?Availability=In+Stock



Thanks , but  I have my eyes set on the 20 motif Vintage .


----------



## CATEYES

Reinita said:


> well, I lost the deal. someone else got it,  I will try to post another one that is for sale  so all of you can help me . thanks.


That's too bad you missed out on this piece.  Have you considered buying one 10 motif if you find one for a good price. Then when you find another 10, buying that to link the two together? The mop in GHW should be easy to match as a set as the colors do not vary much like other stones can.....just thinking...


----------



## Reinita

CATEYES said:


> That's too bad you missed out on this piece.  Have you considered buying one 10 motif if you find one for a good price. Then when you find another 10, buying that to link the two together? The mop in GHW should be easy to match as a set as the colors do not vary much like other stones can.....just thinking...



Thanks, that can be an option, I'm on a search, lets see what I can find. the pieces that I own now are the Magic Vintage Alhambra two motif earrings in mop,Vintage Alhambra YG earrings, a vintage bracelet in YG and rubies from the 60' and a vintage YG long necklace similar to the vintage, but instead of the clovers it has a three circles motif, this piece is from the 60' too. So , I was looking for a long necklace to layer with the gold one. Any ideas? if any of you see something pm me. Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is such a great idea.
With the exception of my turquoise, I have intentionally collected 2 10's instead of 20's. It is so nice to have the option to wear the pieces long or short.



CATEYES said:


> That's too bad you missed out on this piece.  Have you considered buying one 10 motif if you find one for a good price. Then when you find another 10, buying that to link the two together? The mop in GHW should be easy to match as a set as the colors do not vary much like other stones can.....just thinking...


----------



## darkangel07760

Crazy question... I have a sweet mop clover bracelet... Would they lengthen it to necklace length? Any ideas on how much that would cost? I have a gift idea, would love your thoughts!


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> Crazy question... I have a sweet mop clover bracelet... Would they lengthen it to necklace length? Any ideas on how much that would cost? I have a gift idea, would love your thoughts!



I would guess about 100-200


----------



## beachy10

Reinita said:


> Thanks , but  I have my eyes set on the 20 motif Vintage .



I was just posting this for everyone in general.


----------



## beachy10

Yoogi's Closet has the 3 motif earrings Magic earrings for $5,895 for anyone interested.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/van-cle...nyx-magic-alhambra-3-motif-drop-earrings.html


----------



## greenteawasabi

am interested in Alhambra. anyone know what other semi precious stones or materials they come with (with rose gold) for pendants, besides mop onyx or turquoise? am after something durable I can bath, work, sweat in without taking off , am after 1 motif. thank u in advance. price would be appreciated too


----------



## Hermesaholic

greenteawasabi said:


> am interested in Alhambra. anyone know what other semi precious stones or materials they come with (with rose gold) for pendants, besides mop onyx or turquoise? am after something durable I can bath, work, sweat in without taking off , am after 1 motif. thank u in advance. price would be appreciated too



only all gold but onyx, tigers eye and carnelian are fairly durable. check the websiite for prices


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> I would guess about 100-200



omg that is quite reasonable.  
Since I have never done any custom work with VCA, hwo would I go about this?  I assume that I can go to my VCA boutique in NM?  Or do I have to go to a stand alone boutique???


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> omg that is quite reasonable.
> Since I have never done any custom work with VCA, hwo would I go about this?  I assume that I can go to my VCA boutique in NM?  Or do I have to go to a stand alone boutique???



You can take it to NM in SF. They will send it for you. Is there an SA you work with?


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> You can take it to NM in SF. They will send it for you. Is there an SA you work with?



You know what?  I just called, and they said no.  It would alter the original design.  I guess I understand, but their chain is very unusual, and I wonder if I could find a local jeweler that could match the chain?  I was dissappointed, but what can I do?  Sadly, I do not have a fave SA there.


----------



## lolakitten

Hi Ladies  So it's long overdue, but here is my first VCA piece I got on October. It's the Rose Gold Vintage Alhambra pendant.


----------



## aalinkaa

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> You know what?  I just called, and they said no.  It would alter the original design.  I guess I understand, but their chain is very unusual, and I wonder if I could find a local jeweler that could match the chain?  I was dissappointed, but what can I do?  Sadly, I do not have a fave SA there.



I was thinking that they won't do it.... Basically their logic is that if u buy a bracelet but need a larger size bracelet - they will extend it for you to fit. If you buy a necklace and want it a little longer - they will extend it. But if you buy a bracelet but want a pendant, they want you to come back and buy a pendant from them  it is not in their interest to turn your bracelet into a pendant.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Hermesaholic said:
			
		

> only all gold but onyx, tigers eye and carnelian are fairly durable. check the websiite for prices



thank u will do


----------



## greenteawasabi

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies  So it's long overdue, but here is my first VCA piece I got on October. It's the Rose Gold Vintage Alhambra pendant.



gorgeous. how much was this? love RG !


----------



## Reinita

Hi Ladies :0) , now I have been offered a Magic Alhambra necklace in MOP, this was not my first choice, I was looking for the 20 motif vintage. This is a pre own piece and the person who is offering it to me is a very respetable jeweler. The asking price is $15,000. Now, Do you think that the Magic is more dressier than the vintage?, or,  it can be used as an every day piece? What do you think of the price for a pre-own piece? Thanks!!


----------



## lolakitten

greenteawasabi said:
			
		

> gorgeous. how much was this? love RG !



Thanks! There was a price increase in November & it's now listed at $2550 USD


----------



## aalinkaa

Reinita said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies :0) , now I have been offered a Magic Alhambra necklace in MOP, this was not my first choice, I was looking for the 20 motif vintage. This is a pre own piece and the person who is offering it to me is a very respetable jeweler. The asking price is $15,000. Now, Do you think that the Magic is more dressier than the vintage?, or,  it can be used as an every day piece? What do you think of the price for a pre-own piece? Thanks!!



Are we talking about a long Magic? I have the long one and I love it. It is on the dressier side but u can wear it casually as well. And the price sounds like a great deal! In my opinion


----------



## Reinita

aalinkaa said:


> Are we talking about a long Magic? I have the long one and I love it. It is on the dressier side but u can wear it casually as well. And the price sounds like a great deal! In my opinion



Yes, it have 16 motif and it is 50" long, by the way, I'm 5 4" and if I use it in a single strand it pass my button belly! Do you use yours a lot, or do you think that the 20 motif vintage is more handy?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love this piece and it was the neckalce that first attracted me to VCA.
Sadly, it is so long (and I am so short) that it hit me at a very unattractive spot.  This is when I was introduced to the vintage alhambra line and I have been hooked ever since.

The magic piece is very special...truly beautiful, but I find the vintage alhambra a better every day piece.

The price on the pre-loved piece that you have found seems reasonable.




Reinita said:


> Hi Ladies :0) , now I have been offered a Magic Alhambra necklace in MOP, this was not my first choice, I was looking for the 20 motif vintage. This is a pre own piece and the person who is offering it to me is a very respetable jeweler. The asking price is $15,000. Now, Do you think that the Magic is more dressier than the vintage?, or,  it can be used as an every day piece? What do you think of the price for a pre-own piece? Thanks!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Does anyone know what the next LE pieces will be for spring?  More specifically, what stone?  Do you think VCA will have earrings in the LE?


----------



## chaneljewel

beachy10 said:


> Yoogi's Closet has the 3 motif earrings Magic earrings for $5,895 for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/van-cle...nyx-magic-alhambra-3-motif-drop-earrings.html



I love these but the bottom clovers look too different,  don't you think?


----------



## Reinita

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love this piece and it was the neckalce that first attracted me to VCA.
> Sadly, it is so long (and I am so short) that it hit me at a very unattractive spot.  This is when I was introduced to the vintage alhambra line and I have been hooked ever since.
> 
> The magic piece is very special...truly beautiful, but I find the vintage alhambra a better every day piece.
> 
> The price on the pre-loved piece that you have found seems reasonable.



Texasgirliegirl , how tall are you? The same happens to me. it is so long that , as you say, it hits a very unattractive spot   I know the price is good, very tempting.


----------



## Reinita

chaneljewel said:


> I love these but the bottom clovers look too different,  don't you think?



Yes, I don't know if it is the computer or the photo, but the colors looks different.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, so I took 3 bracelets and put them all together and tried it as a necklace and I love it! I need a 10 incher!  

So my question is ladies please do you have a sa that would do 12 months at NM for this purchase? Please let me know!


----------



## sjunky13

lolakitten said:


> Hi Ladies  So it's long overdue, but here is my first VCA piece I got on October. It's the Rose Gold Vintage Alhambra pendant.



Beautiful hun! Love it, looks so nice with your Cartier! Now you just need some Cartier hoops!


----------



## aalinkaa

Reinita said:
			
		

> Yes, it have 16 motif and it is 50" long, by the way, I'm 5 4" and if I use it in a single strand it pass my button belly! Do you use yours a lot, or do you think that the 20 motif vintage is more handy?



Oh yes, height does make a difference  I am 5'11" so the long magic is perfect on me but the 20 motif vintage looks strange on me (neither long nor short)
I have to agree with Texasgirl, you may get more casual wear from a 20 motif vintage... Or maybe get the 2 of 10 motif like many of the ladies here do so u can have the option of 10 or 20


----------



## aalinkaa

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Ok, so I took 3 bracelets and put them all together and tried it as a necklace and I love it! I need a 10 incher!
> 
> So my question is ladies please do you have a sa that would do 12 months at NM for this purchase? Please let me know!



I can ask my NM SA for u. Which 3 bracelets and how much is each?


----------



## Reinita

aalinkaa said:


> Oh yes, height does make a difference  I am 5'11" so the long magic is perfect on me but the 20 motif vintage looks strange on me (neither long nor short)
> I have to agree with Texasgirl, you may get more casual wear from a 20 motif vintage... Or maybe get the 2 of 10 motif like many of the ladies here do so u can have the option of 10 or 20



Aalinkaa, Do you know if VCA will shorten the Magic ? Yes , buying two 10 will be fun, but I'm very OC , and I thinks that the clasp on the front will bother me. Thanks for your help! By the way, does the Magic comes in a shorter size, maybe 32" or 36"?


----------



## beachy10

chaneljewel said:


> I love these but the bottom clovers look too different,  don't you think?



it's probably the lighting. i doubt VCA would use two different colors for the earrings.


----------



## beachy10

aalinkaa said:


> Oh yes, height does make a difference  I am 5'11" so the long magic is perfect on me but the 20 motif vintage looks strange on me (neither long nor short)
> I have to agree with Texasgirl, you may get more casual wear from a 20 motif vintage... Or maybe get the 2 of 10 motif like many of the ladies here do so u can have the option of 10 or 20



You can have the 20 motif lengthened by 4 inches. I am also tall and found that 32" is an odd length.


----------



## texasbrooke

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so I took 3 bracelets and put them all together and tried it as a necklace and I love it! I need a 10 incher!
> 
> So my question is ladies please do you have a sa that would do 12 months at NM for this purchase? Please let me know!



just sent you a pm!


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks for the leads ladies. let me clear up the fact that I own the bracelets and used them together to see if I would like a necklace and I do! 

I could also just get a bracelet and wear 2 onyx and one mop! It looks cool with the black and white!


----------



## darkangel07760

aalinkaa said:


> I was thinking that they won't do it.... Basically their logic is that if u buy a bracelet but need a larger size bracelet - they will extend it for you to fit. If you buy a necklace and want it a little longer - they will extend it. But if you buy a bracelet but want a pendant, they want you to come back and buy a pendant from them  it is not in their interest to turn your bracelet into a pendant.



True.    I will just wear it as a bracelet!!!


----------



## CATEYES

chaneljewel said:


> I love these but the bottom clovers look too different,  don't you think?


I saw that too but I agree-I highly doubt VCA would use such different colored stones. You could call or email yoogiscloset and ask for a different photo because the two lowest motifs look off. These are very pretty and a good price!


----------



## CATEYES

lolakitten said:


> Hi Ladies  So it's long overdue, but here is my first VCA piece I got on October. It's the Rose Gold Vintage Alhambra pendant.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/jewelry-reference-forum/1969177d1354576154-please-post-your-van-cleef-arpels-pieces-here-image-1525572863.jpg


Sooo pretty! I was wondering how far this falls when worn. Do you have any mod pics lola kitten? Pretty please.....I love RG as well!


----------



## Reinita

I just call the VCA store at Bal Harbor and they will shorten the necklace, maybe They can add another closure to the spares motifs and I can add it to the necklace if I need it longer to use as a double . What do you ladies think?


----------



## I'll take two

Reinita said:


> I just call the VCA store at Bal Harbor and they will shorten the necklace, maybe They can add another closure to the spares motifs and I can add it to the necklace if I need it longer to use as a double . What do you ladies think?


I would have it altered to whatever suits you the most . I have had a few pieces altered from my collection .


----------



## Reinita

I'll take two said:


> I would have it altered to whatever suits you the most . I have had a few pieces altered from my collection .



Does the alterations affect the value of the piece? Another SA from VCA told me that he thinks that the 50" Magic necklace comes with two closures, is that correct? Thanks


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Reinita said:


> Does the alterations affect the value of the piece? Another SA from VCA told me that he thinks that the 50" Magic necklace comes with two closures, is that correct? Thanks



My magic 16 motif does not have two closures? Is that new?


----------



## Rockerchic

Has anyone purchased vca from 300watches on eBay? Would love to know how your transaction went. Very reputable from a watch standpoint.


----------



## Reinita

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My magic 16 motif does not have two closures? Is that new?



Hi, that is what the SA told me, maybe he is wrong!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Reinita said:


> Hi, that is what the SA told me, maybe he is wrong!



It is a great idea but since it is a slide insert I am wondering how that would work? In theory if it had two, you could separate them and wear two necklaces versus wrapping it like I do sometimes. Hmmm


----------



## aalinkaa

Reinita said:
			
		

> Does the alterations affect the value of the piece? Another SA from VCA told me that he thinks that the 50" Magic necklace comes with two closures, is that correct? Thanks



My magic does not have 2 closures....
Since you will be getting it pre-owned way under retail price I don't think you need to worry about value being lowered by alterations... Plus, once u get it, you will never want to let it go


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I am 5'1"
I tried doubling the necklace but did not care for the look...too many clovers.
What I wound up buying is two ten motifs...this way it can be worn long or short for the same price. 




Reinita said:


> Texasgirliegirl , how tall are you? The same happens to me. it is so long that , as you say, it hits a very unattractive spot   I know the price is good, very tempting.


----------



## Reinita

aalinkaa said:


> My magic does not have 2 closures....
> Since you will be getting it pre-owned way under retail price I don't think you need to worry about value being lowered by alterations... Plus, once u get it, you will never want to let it go



You are rigth!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll bet it is just the photography.
Gorgeous earrings!



chaneljewel said:


> I love these but the bottom clovers look too different,  don't you think?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does this allow you a longer necklace than just buying a ten motif?
That or a ten motif and a bracelet?
Is there a price advantage in creating a necklace this way?





sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so I took 3 bracelets and put them all together and tried it as a necklace and I love it! I need a 10 incher!
> 
> So my question is ladies please do you have a sa that would do 12 months at NM for this purchase? Please let me know!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that this necklace only has one clasp..a hidden clasp.
Like others have mentioned, I would not worry about resale value and if adding another clasp allows you to enjoy the piece more, it is a great idea.
Just be certain that this is the necklace that you really want.






Reinita said:


> Does the alterations affect the value of the piece? Another SA from VCA told me that he thinks that the 50" Magic necklace comes with two closures, is that correct? Thanks


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does this allow you a longer necklace than just buying a ten motif?
> That or a ten motif and a bracelet?
> Is there a price advantage in creating a necklace this way?



Well if I get the 10 motif I can attach my bracelet to it and it is 24 inches about and it hits at a nice spot, I can't get 2 tens now. 

I just wanted to experiment with my 3 bracelets and see if I liked the look more than magic earrings and I think I do!
I took 2 bracelets which are 16 inches and it looked nice, but I have a larger  neck, so not that nice. I have no bones showing on my neckline now, I used to have them, now they are covered! Come back bones!  HAHA! So I need to maximize length w/o price! 

I will have to get an extender, not from vca, because they do not do them anymore, meanies! I can get the necklace lengthened to 19 inches and than have a 3 inch extender and then add a bracelet.  I really should not of listened to my sa and got the 10 motif when it was 5200! She said it was too round, but I would of had another ten by now. ughhh

Now you can understand why I always pick earrings and bracelets !


----------



## greenteawasabi

hi. I can't seem to be able to view the prices on VCA website. can someone let me know how much the Rose Gold Vintage Alhambra necklace is? much thanks ......


----------



## greenteawasabi

help! I need the price for the Vintage Rose Gold Alhambra necklace. thank you !


----------



## CATEYES

greenteawasabi said:


> help! I need the price for the Vintage Rose Gold Alhambra necklace. thank you !


$2550. USD. There is a sweets in pg for $1600. It is just a tinier version of the vintage size.


----------



## chaneljewel

beachy10 said:


> it's probably the lighting. i doubt VCA would use two different colors for the earrings.



I've emailed them twice but no response so far):


----------



## XCCX

My SA told me that they will release the Perlee collection in YG around June-July next year. Did you guys hear that?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xactreality said:


> My SA told me that they will release the Perlee collection in YG around June-July next year. Did you guys hear that?


Uh oh!
The wish list is never going to end.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I hear you, Sjunky13.
That SA should have kept quiet.
A ten motif and a bracelet linked would probably be just perfect for you.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> Uh oh!
> The wish list is never going to end.....



Oh no,this is not good. I was avoiding Perlee since I don't wear RG.


----------



## lolakitten

CATEYES said:


> Sooo pretty! I was wondering how far this falls when worn. Do you have any mod pics lola kitten? Pretty please.....I love RG as well!




Thanks! Sure, I'll take a mod pic for you.


----------



## lolakitten

Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:


----------



## einseine

lolakitten said:


> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:



Congrats!  Looks great on you! Love VCA RG pieces!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

lolakitten said:


> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:


Looks lovely on you!


----------



## greenteawasabi

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:



absolutely gorgeous. I hope this is not limited edition cos I need to start saving, for god knows how long ........ lol.


----------



## lolakitten

einseine said:


> Congrats!  Looks great on you! Love VCA RG pieces!!



Thank you! Oh me too - I'm in love 



Coffee Addicted said:


> Looks lovely on you!



Thanks!



greenteawasabi said:


> absolutely gorgeous. I hope this is not limited edition cos I need to start saving, for god knows how long ........ lol.



Thanks!! I'm not sure if it's LE. My SA thought it was & I got the last on in Canada... but... I see them for sale on the US VCA site - so who knows?
Good luck! You will love it - it's pretty sparkly & light catching.


----------



## CATEYES

lolakitten said:


> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:


Thanks for the mod pic!  Looks lovely on you and I like the length on you!


----------



## minxe

lolakitten said:


> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Micey

Hi All. I'm new to the thread.  I LOVE VCA!  I have the following:

10 motif vintage Alhambra necklace in black onyx
5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in black onxy
1 single motif vintage Alhambra in mother of pearl

I am so addicted!!!  I love the rose gold. I missed out on the annual breast cancer awareness piece 3 years ago. It was a magic of Alhambra pendant with white mother of pearl. Sooo pretty! I pop back into the store every October hoping that VCA would bring back the same pendant.


----------



## aalinkaa

Micey said:
			
		

> Hi All. I'm new to the thread.  I LOVE VCA!  I have the following:
> 
> 10 motif vintage Alhambra necklace in black onyx
> 5 motif vintage Alhambra bracelet in black onxy
> 1 single motif vintage Alhambra in mother of pearl
> 
> I am so addicted!!!  I love the rose gold. I missed out on the annual breast cancer awareness piece 3 years ago. It was a magic of Alhambra pendant with white mother of pearl. Sooo pretty! I pop back into the store every October hoping that VCA would bring back the same pendant.



I have it my husband insisted that I get it 3 years ago. I was up every night with my 3 month old daughter back then and he wanted to do something nice lol trust me, VCA was the last thing on my mind back then lol  now I am so glad he made me get it!


----------



## darkangel07760

lolakitten said:


> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:



So pretty!  Thanks for the pic... I am waiting on my tax return next year to decide what lovelypiece to get next... VCA or Cartier, who knows?


----------



## LVoeletters

lolakitten said:


> Mod pic of my rose gold vintage alhambra pendant:



I LOVE it!! How often do you wear it? What do you pair it with??


----------



## Hermesaholic

Does anyone actually own the Miroir des Eaux chain (small diamonds on white gold chain)?  I am considering getting it and wanted to know if it was sturdy enough to hold a substantial pendant.


----------



## beachy10

Katie Couric is wearing a lovely 20 motif white MOP necklace layered with another one on her show today. Swoon.


----------



## tbbbjb

I just got the new VCA catalogue in the mail.  *LOVE*  I especially love the little ladybug, oh where is my money tree?  They also showed the new letterwood that is yet to be introduced, but unfortunately no malachite or lapis in this catalogue I was hoping for a teaser... There was also a brochure for the VCA ecole.  Has anyone here signed up for that?  I was thinking it would be a very cool experience!


----------



## aalinkaa

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> I just got the new VCA catalogue in the mail.  *LOVE*  I especially love the little ladybug, oh where is my money tree?  They also showed the new letterwood that is yet to be introduced, but unfortunately no malachite or lapis in this catalogue I was hoping for a teaser... There was also a brochure for the VCA ecole.  Has anyone here signed up for that?  I was thinking it would be a very cool experience!



I got the same catalog in the mail, haven't had a chance to go through it  maybe tonight


----------



## CATEYES

tbbbjb said:


> I just got the new VCA catalogue in the mail.  *LOVE*  I especially love the little ladybug, oh where is my money tree?  They also showed the new letterwood that is yet to be introduced, but unfortunately no malachite or lapis in this catalogue I was hoping for a teaser... There was also a brochure for the VCA ecole.  Has anyone here signed up for that?  I was thinking it would be a very cool experience!


Me too! There are some very beautiful new watches to drool over!


----------



## tbbbjb

Along with the ladybug.  I am in *love* with this watch:


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Along with the ladybug.  I am in *love* with this watch:



Isn't it just a beautiful piece of art?  Oh, I NEED a money tree!!!


----------



## eve

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone actually own the Miroir des Eaux chain (small diamonds on white gold chain)?  I am considering getting it and wanted to know if it was sturdy enough to hold a substantial pendant.



I own the necklace, and although I don't wear it with a pendant, I have often seen it in catalogs and in VCA boutiques with the Bird of Paradise and other heavier pendants.  I do know that my SA tried to sell me a pendant for it!  I have often wondered why more people haven't discovered this necklace.  I think it is very special.


----------



## Hermesaholic

eve said:


> I own the necklace, and although I don't wear it with a pendant, I have often seen it in catalogs and in VCA boutiques with the Bird of Paradise and other heavier pendants.  I do know that my SA tried to sell me a pendant for it!  I have often wondered why more people haven't discovered this necklace.  I think it is very special.



Thanks!!--do you happen to have a picture.  The website photo isnt very good.


----------



## eve

Hermesaholic said:


> Thanks!!--do you happen to have a picture.  The website photo isnt very good.



Sorry, I don't have a pic.  I just looked it up on the website, and it in no way does it justice.  In fact, I wasn't looking for the necklace when I (DH) bought it.  We were in NYC and it was pouring down rain so we ducked into VCA.  The SA brought out the necklace while we waited, and the rest is history.  I had wanted a DBY type of necklace for years, but just couldn't get excited by the T&C.  On me, it was too grey and a bit predictable. The VCA necklace is very glittery and white, the randomness of the diamond sizes and placement is very charming, and the bezels are very fine.  I also really like the fact that it can be worn on the longer or shorter side.  It looks like how champagne tastes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> Along with the ladybug.  I am in *love* with this watch:



That watch is beautiful!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> That watch is beautiful!



very..........


----------



## Samia

I was just watching the show House of Lies and noticed Kristen Bell wearing a VCA necklace and its gorgeous, anyone got details on it, sorry this is the best pic I could find and she is wearing it in a few episodes


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone!  I'm new to this thread but have a few VCA pieces.  
- 10 motif black onyx vintage alhambra necklace
- MOP magic yellow gold ring
- Byzantine yellow gold necklace

And I used to have the byzantine yellow gold earclips but I lost them this summer in Italy.  So sad.  And the worst part is the stores don't have them anymore.  I've called around all over the US and EU.  If anyone sees them for sale by a reputable seller on an auction site, could you please let me know?  I would very much like to replace them.

I was also thinking about what my next piece should be. I love the magic opera length necklace with MOP, Black Onyx, and Grey clover (don't know what it is) but it is sooooo expensive.  Any other suggestions?  

I've loved looking at everyone's gorgeous pieces.  It definitely scratches an itch when you need a VCA fix!


----------



## zaq12

Does snyone have the smallest clover pendant or bracelet? It isabout all i could stretch to ask my husband fr but i would love to have an authentic piece. Would love to see photos if possible. Thanks!


----------



## 628628

Today at the San Francisco VCA, I saw a pair of supersized Vintage Alhambra yellow gold earrings with diamonds in the window display, but it's 22500 pre-tax. They are gorgy. I hope a lucky lady gets it. Next to it there was also a BTW butterfly ring in a new design; One rose gold butterfly and a white gold one with some diamonds.


----------



## Hermesaholic

eve said:


> I own the necklace, and although I don't wear it with a pendant, I have often seen it in catalogs and in VCA boutiques with the Bird of Paradise and other heavier pendants.  I do know that my SA tried to sell me a pendant for it!  I have often wondered why more people haven't discovered this necklace.  I think it is very special.




oh yes it is


----------



## sbelle

628628 said:


> Today at the San Francisco VCA, I saw a pair of *supersized Vintage Alhambra yellow gold earrings with diamonds in the window display, but it's 22500 pre-tax*. They are gorgy. I hope a lucky lady gets it. Next to it there was also a BTW butterfly ring in a new design; One rose gold butterfly and a white gold one with some diamonds.



I was obsessed with those earrings all year!  I really wanted them, but wondered did I want to spend $22,500 on them.  I ended up getting the regular size instead of the super size, and couldn't be happier. 

Don't get me wrong, I think I would have loved having the super size, but the regular size has a great look also.  In fact, they were the only earrings that I took on my Fall trip to Paris and got many compliments on them from SA's in different stores (not VCA).


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> Does anyone actually own the Miroir des Eaux chain (small diamonds on white gold chain)?  I am considering getting it and wanted to know if it was sturdy enough to hold a substantial pendant.



Uh oh.  Didn't even know this existed.  Every time I think I'm done, I get sucked back in.    I might just have to sneak a peek at this one next week.


----------



## Pursi

sfshopgirl said:


> You should definitely get it.  I love it!! I didn't think I would love this one as much as I tried on the 20 piece with all letterwood but my fiancé was smart enough to get me this one .  I'll try to take some pictures later to share. I don't find the letterwood to be too light compared to my turquoise 20 motif.  Then again I wear my 20 motif pieces pretty often! Does anyone else do that? I wear them like every day pieces. Is that terrible?




often lurker, sometimes poster here. looking into possible letter wood purchase. bummed that the pendant has sold out! looks like all that's left of the LE is the 20 motif.... would you gals say the LE alternating motif is "better" than the all wood? due to how it looks or the special wood in the LE?

thanks gals!

Pursi


----------



## beachy10

Pursi said:


> often lurker, sometimes poster here. looking into possible letter wood purchase. bummed that the pendant has sold out! looks like all that's left of the LE is the 20 motif.... would you gals say the LE alternating motif is "better" than the all wood? due to how it looks or the special wood in the LE?
> 
> thanks gals!
> 
> Pursi



I think the alternating LE looks better than just all wood.


----------



## aalinkaa

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I think the alternating LE looks better than just all wood.



I completely agree! I like alternating motifs better!


----------



## Bethc

Pursi said:
			
		

> often lurker, sometimes poster here. looking into possible letter wood purchase. bummed that the pendant has sold out! looks like all that's left of the LE is the 20 motif.... would you gals say the LE alternating motif is "better" than the all wood? due to how it looks or the special wood in the LE?
> 
> thanks gals!
> 
> Pursi



Alternating motifs, the RG mixes very well with the wood.


----------



## chaneljewel

agree that alternating wood/RG is beautiful


----------



## texasgirliegirl

While I prefer the alternating motifs, the all wood will look beautiful as a layering piece.
The LE letter wood seems dressier.


----------



## Pursi

thanks ladies! leaning towards the alternating wood, I do like the history behind the LE wood...the 10 motif necklaces  posted here look great!  for the ladies who have it, did your SA give/sell to you pink gold extenders if requested at time of purchase? 

are there pics of people wearing the 20 motif here as well?


----------



## konfetka24

Hi Ladies, since nobody replied in the authenticate this jewelry thread, please help me here if you can... 
Do you think these are authentic? thank you!


----------



## beachy10

konfetka24 said:


> Hi Ladies, since nobody replied in the authenticate this jewelry thread, please help me here if you can...
> Do you think these are authentic? thank you!




yoogis closet also has these for sale


----------



## konfetka24

I know thank you  but I can get a slightly better price.
Just want some input on what you ladies think if theya are authentic or not. Will try to get more pictures, but just those for now.
Thank you.



beachy10 said:


> yoogis closet also has these for sale


----------



## dbeech

konfetka24 said:


> Hi Ladies, since nobody replied in the authenticate this jewelry thread, please help me here if you can...
> Do you think these are authentic? thank you!



In my opionion, these earrings appear to be authentic.


----------



## konfetka24

dbeech said:
			
		

> In my opionion, these earrings appear to be authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## Pursi

I came across this article. Some van cleef drama in the political world!

http://freebeacon.com/controversial-couture/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pursi said:


> I came across this article. Some van cleef drama in the political world!
> 
> http://freebeacon.com/controversial-couture/



That necklace appears to be replica.  
There is too much space between the motifs and not enough of them to be a 20 motif.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> That necklace appears to be replica.
> There is too much space between the motifs and not enough of them to be a 20 motif.



I was thinking the same thing. Ugh who wants to wear a fake? I am sure she can afford the real thing too.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think replica, too.. likely an "inspired" piece and not one trying to be passed off as van cleef. As much as we love the clovers, they're a pretty standard design motif like hearts and flowers and crosses, etc.   She could afford vca and I don't think it should be that newsworthy even it were a real vca piece.  How is it any worse than having a nice pair of diamond studs or pearl set? 

Trying to ding her on the "not one of common people" is silly, and even worse to accuse she's part of problem with counterfeiting. 

I remember before I purchased a cute necklace from Macy's once before because i liked the heart & chain... only to discover several years later (after I got into designer pieces and tpf) that it looked like a knock off elsa peretti.

Here's pics of what has lips flapping, and another inspired piece (magic?) from an earlier talk show.


----------



## MYH

konfetka24 said:


> Hi Ladies, since nobody replied in the authenticate this jewelry thread, please help me here if you can...
> Do you think these are authentic? thank you!


I think they are real too.


----------



## Junkenpo

oops


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The second piece looks like a ten motif with a magic charm attached.




Junkenpo said:


> I think replica, too.. likely an "inspired" piece and not one trying to be passed off as van cleef. As much as we love the clovers, they're a pretty standard design motif like hearts and flowers and crosses, etc.   She could afford vca and I don't think it should be that newsworthy even it were a real vca piece.  How is it any worse than having a nice pair of diamond studs or pearl set?
> 
> Trying to ding her on the "not one of common people" is silly, and even worse to accuse she's part of problem with counterfeiting.
> 
> I remember before I purchased a cute necklace from Macy's once before because i liked the heart & chain... only to discover several years later (after I got into designer pieces and tpf) that it looked like a knock off elsa peretti.
> 
> Here's pics of what has lips flapping, and another inspired piece (magic?) from an earlier talk show.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> The second piece looks like a ten motif with a magic charm attached.


I agree, it does look like she has a clasp connected to the large motif that she clipped on to the 10 motif. So funny that this author cares-other people spend more in diamond earrings or rings and are not a doctor and also married to a politician-lol! Their family can probably easily afford vca.


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> I think replica, too.. likely an "inspired" piece and not one trying to be passed off as van cleef. As much as we love the clovers, they're a pretty standard design motif like hearts and flowers and crosses, etc.   *She could afford vca and I don't think it should be that newsworthy even it were a real vca piece. * How is it any worse than having a nice pair of diamond studs or pearl set?
> 
> Trying to ding her on the "not one of common people" is silly, and even worse to accuse she's part of problem with counterfeiting.
> 
> I remember before I purchased a cute necklace from Macy's once before because i liked the heart & chain... only to discover several years later (after I got into designer pieces and tpf) that it looked like a knock off elsa peretti.
> 
> Here's pics of what has lips flapping, and another inspired piece (magic?) from an earlier talk show.



I agree!


----------



## chaneljewel

Interesting article.  I was in a local boutique last week and noticed a knock-off VCA necklace on the counter.  This boutique is more 'upscale' so was surprised the owner purchased it for sale.  But then again, another local boutique had fake Hermes  CDC bracelets that she said were 'flying off the shelf'.  I'm not judging others, but I just can't buy the knock-offs as I think of child labor when I see them.


----------



## chaneljewel

beachy10 said:


> yoogis closet also has these for sale



I know!!!  I want them so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Cavalli and TE VCA


----------



## MsJones

TankerToad said:


> Cavalli and TE VCA


That looks amazing!  What a combination!  You have got great style!


----------



## Pursi

TankerToad said:


> Cavalli and TE VCA


so pretty!! i'm interested in tigers eye vs letterwood vs letterwood alternating vs just gold for a long necklace (also leaning towards 2 10 motifs and hopefully an extender for lots of flexibility vs one long 20 motif). so many decisions! what do you think i'll wear the most - and easiest to care for? (i feel that mop and onyx need frequent wipedowns)


----------



## XCCX

My 2nd VCA  1st was the sweet clover in YG and MOP


----------



## **Ann**

Do they still make the sweet ahlambra turquoise butterfly necklace?  Does anyone have one, even in MOP, that they could post a modeling shot of for size reference?  Thank you!


----------



## CATEYES

TankerToad said:


> Cavalli and TE VCA


Looks perfect together!!! Really makes me look at this stone in a different light


----------



## CATEYES

xactreality said:


> My 2nd VCA  1st was the sweet clover in YG and MOP


Nice 2nd addition! I know you were going back an forth with this and the Love. This looks really shiny  I need shades!


----------



## MsJones

xactreality said:


> My 2nd VCA  1st was the sweet clover in YG and MOP



Lovely purchase!  Great 2nd choice!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> Cavalli and TE VCA



TE is very special!
Looks gorgeous with your top/dress.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xactreality said:


> My 2nd VCA  1st was the sweet clover in YG and MOP



Gorgeous!!
Is the bracelet easy to put on/take off?
Love it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pursi said:


> so pretty!! i'm interested in tigers eye vs letterwood vs letterwood alternating vs just gold for a long necklace (also leaning towards 2 10 motifs and hopefully an extender for lots of flexibility vs one long 20 motif). so many decisions! what do you think i'll wear the most - and easiest to care for? (i feel that mop and onyx need frequent wipedowns)



I can (and have) rationalize all three....
The TE and the letterwood are very different.  The TE is golden, the wood more reddish. I find the wood more casual looking than the TE unless it's the LE with the alternating motifs.
The all yg is the prefect layering piece that looks elegant by itself.

Do you plan to collect more? 
Have you tried them on, yet?


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!
> Is the bracelet easy to put on/take off?
> Love it.



VERY easy to take off and put back on.  You just push the little round knob and it opens and you just place it on your wrist and clasp it together to close.  Now, if they only made,this in yg and without the vca advertising...


----------



## G&Smommy

xactreality said:


> My 2nd VCA  1st was the sweet clover in YG and MOP



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Pursi

texasgirliegirl said:


> I can (and have) rationalize all three....
> The TE and the letterwood are very different.  The TE is golden, the wood more reddish. I find the wood more casual looking than the TE unless it's the LE with the alternating motifs.
> The all yg is the prefect layering piece that looks elegant by itself.
> 
> Do you plan to collect more?
> Have you tried them on, yet?



i've tried on the TE and thought it was very pretty but not the letter wood - my husband saw the letter wood in person and said it was gorgeous (he was in Tokyo - they did not have any LE there). going for an easy low maintenance necklace. How does one clean letterwood anyhow??  i like the idea of a long all gold gold necklace but then the question is rose gold or yellow and 2 10's vs a 20. rose gold would be different but I have a 10 motif mop and onyx yellow gold necklaces that i could layer with if i got the 2 10 motif necklaces. i wear my jewelry with very casual and very occasionally dressy attire but mostly my life is lived in casual clothes!

ugh, frozen with indecision!


----------



## XCCX

tbbbjb said:


> VERY easy to take off and put back on.  You just push the little round knob and it opens and you just place it on your wrist and clasp it together to close.  Now, if they only made,this in yg and without the vca advertising...



According to my SA, they will release the entire collection in YG around the middle of next year.

I know what you mean about the VCA advertising but that doesn't bother me, I mean aren't all the well known designs also an advertismenet? Many designs like the Cartier Love and the Alhambra are known and recognized immediately. I don't see why this is different only because its written instead of an iconic logo or design. If you love the design then you love the brand who made the design so why not show it off? JMO!


----------



## tbbbjb

Oak Gem has the 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in YG and Turquoise Necklace for $8750:
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Clee...lhambra_18K_Gold_Tutquoise_Necklace_9645.aspx


----------



## tbbbjb

Oak Gem also has a  Vintage Alhambra 5 motif yg Bracelet for $3800:
http://oakgem.com/Products/Vintage_...A_Alhambra_18K_Yellow_Gold_Bracelet_8582.aspx


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pursi said:


> i've tried on the TE and thought it was very pretty but not the letter wood - my husband saw the letter wood in person and said it was gorgeous (he was in Tokyo - they did not have any LE there). going for an easy low maintenance necklace. How does one clean letterwood anyhow??  i like the idea of a long all gold gold necklace but then the question is rose gold or yellow and 2 10's vs a 20. rose gold would be different but I have a 10 motif mop and onyx yellow gold necklaces that i could layer with if i got the 2 10 motif necklaces. i wear my jewelry with very casual and very occasionally dressy attire but mostly my life is lived in casual clothes!
> 
> ugh, frozen with indecision!



Get two tens...whatever you decide.
The te looks pretty layered with both mop and onyx.
I vote for the yg, though.


----------



## tbbbjb

Ann's Fabulous Finds has Double Dangling Magic Mother of Pearl Ear Clips in YG for $5,250.00:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=d64943d404054bf5d2ea110e470f8f03


----------



## callmelulu

tbbbjb said:


> Oak Gem has the 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in YG and Turquoise Necklace for $8750:
> http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Clee...lhambra_18K_Gold_Tutquoise_Necklace_9645.aspx



i really really want this. sigh.  it popped up about a year too soon for my bank account, tho.


----------



## kat99

xactreality said:


> According to my SA, they will release the entire collection in YG around the middle of next year.
> 
> I know what you mean about the VCA advertising but that doesn't bother me, I mean aren't all the well known designs also an advertismenet? Many designs like the Cartier Love and the Alhambra are known and recognized immediately. I don't see why this is different only because its written instead of an iconic logo or design. If you love the design then you love the brand who made the design so why not show it off? JMO!



I had no idea about this! Do you know if they also releasing all the diamond/pave Perlee pieces in YG? That would be amazing (and highly tempting)!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kat99 said:


> I had no idea about this! Do you know if they also releasing all the diamond/pave Perlee pieces in YG? That would be amazing (and highly tempting)!



are there any photos of what you mean? pave and perlee sounds amazing!!


----------



## sbelle

Mery Christmas to all !


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Mery Christmas to all !



And a Happy and Healthy New Year!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Roll on 2013!! Hopefully there will be more VCA in our futures. Lol


----------



## chaneljewel

Ues, Merry Christmas to all and hopefully more VCA to all in 2013!!!!


----------



## amiravander

Was in Paris and went to the Van Cleef exhibition (which was beyond amazing!!), but since I'm between jobs I couldn't indulge in the Sevres pieces they were selling at the gift shop and at their flagship boutique. Came back had the chance to buy the limited edition vintage Alhambra letterwood single motif necklace, which was beautiful, but once again the whole not having a job thing curtailed my indulging. Here's to hoping 2013 has more Van Cleef for all of us.


----------



## sfshopgirl

Hope all of you had a great Christmas! Wanted to  share with you my present from my dear honey. It completes my Letterwood collection!


----------



## Bethc

sfshopgirl said:
			
		

> Hope all of you had a great Christmas! Wanted to  share with you my present from my dear honey. It completes my Letterwood collection!



Lovely!  Can we see the rest of it?


----------



## advokaitplm

bethc said:
			
		

> lovely!  Can we see the rest of it?



+1


----------



## beachy10

While purchasing some sweets MOP earrings today at NM my SA said they are taking pre-orders on malachite. He thinks the collection will be coming out the end of March. The only problem is that you have to pay now. I might hold off for a little bit. I hate giving my money over when I don't have the item in my hands. I am debating between a 10 motif and a bracelet.


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> While purchasing some sweets MOP earrings today at NM my SA said they are taking pre-orders on malachite. He thinks the collection will be coming out the end of March. The only problem is that you have to pay now. I might hold off for a little bit. I hate giving my money over when I don't have the item in my hands. I am debating between a 10 motif and a bracelet.


That's what I am debating between as well. I am leaning towards the bracelet in a way because I won't be able to add another 10 motif later to the necklace in hopes of having the 20 motif option if I' like (due to it being LE). But then I will be worried about hand washing, lotion, etc. with the braclet-not that I would wear it daily but when I do wear it.... are you aware if lapis is as delicate as malachite? My DH was going to Pre-pay as well but I'm like you, I want it when I pay for it. I need to practice patience!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> While purchasing some sweets MOP earrings today at NM my SA said they are taking pre-orders on malachite. He thinks the collection will be coming out the end of March. The only problem is that you have to pay now. I might hold off for a little bit. I hate giving my money over when I don't have the item in my hands. I am debating between a 10 motif and a bracelet.



I feel fairly confident that the malachite will be available without having to pre-order it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> That's what I am debating between as well. I am leaning towards the bracelet in a way because I won't be able to add another 10 motif later to the necklace in hopes of having the 20 motif option if I' like (due to it being LE). But then I will be worried about hand washing, lotion, etc. with the braclet-not that I would wear it daily but when I do wear it.... are you aware if lapis is as delicate as malachite? My DH was going to Pre-pay as well but I'm like you, I want it when I pay for it. I need to practice patience!



I don't believe that the malachite is a limited edition.
While I could be incorrect, my impression was that the malachite (like the all letterwood) will be part of the regular Spring offering........
Typically the LE's have alternating motifs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Where are all the Van Cleef and Arpels Christmas reveals????


----------



## pinktailcat

Hi

I would like to ask a HELP!!

I have been following this thread on and off, but anyone kindly tell me which NM carries VCA? 

I thought I saw someone talking about NM here.....I want to know because I am curious if I could use NM card to purchase a gift from VCA....I called NM and so far they said none of the NM stores carry VCA which I am not convinced yet..


----------



## phillj12

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I would like to ask a HELP!!
> 
> I have been following this thread on and off, but anyone kindly tell me which NM carries VCA?
> 
> I thought I saw someone talking about NM here.....I want to know because I am curious if I could use NM card to purchase a gift from VCA....I called NM and so far they said none of the NM stores carry VCA which I am not convinced yet..



That's strange that they told you that! The NM in the Galleria in Tyson's Corner, Virginia has a VCA Boutique in it.


----------



## pinktailcat

phillj12 said:


> That's strange that they told you that! The NM in the Galleria in Tyson's Corner, Virginia has a VCA Boutique in it.


Thank you so much!!! Yes, it was very strange


----------



## texasbrooke

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!! Yes, it was very strange



Nm Houston has vca as well. Pm me if you need an sa contact.  I have purchased a lot there and they are well-stocked and very accommodating.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't believe that the malachite is a limited edition.
> While I could be incorrect, my impression was that the malachite (like the all letterwood) will be part of the regular Spring offering........
> Typically the LE's have alternating motifs.


Oh yes, slip of the tongue. I wish it was LE alternating motifs.


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I feel fairly confident that the malachite will be available without having to pre-order it.



Yeah, this SA tried to imply that it might be LE or something. I think he was just trying to get me to order through him. He's always been pushy that way. I have another SA that I would order through first.


----------



## beachy10

pinktailcat said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to ask a HELP!!
> 
> I have been following this thread on and off, but anyone kindly tell me which NM carries VCA?
> 
> I thought I saw someone talking about NM here.....I want to know because I am curious if I could use NM card to purchase a gift from VCA....I called NM and so far they said none of the NM stores carry VCA which I am not convinced yet..



If you go onto VCA's website and do the location lookup it will tell you.


----------



## pinktailcat

beachy10 said:


> If you go onto VCA's website and do the location lookup it will tell you.



Oh I see! Thank you for the information! I don't like VCA near my place...so I will try the ones in NM!!


----------



## pinktailcat

texasbrooke said:


> Nm Houston has vca as well. Pm me if you need an sa contact.  I have purchased a lot there and they are well-stocked and very accommodating.


Thank you so much! I will PM you if I needed to have a help from your SA! Thank you!


----------



## aalinkaa

pinktailcat said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I would like to ask a HELP!!
> 
> I have been following this thread on and off, but anyone kindly tell me which NM carries VCA?
> 
> I thought I saw someone talking about NM here.....I want to know because I am curious if I could use NM card to purchase a gift from VCA....I called NM and so far they said none of the NM stores carry VCA which I am not convinced yet..



NM fashion island, ca - has a VCA


----------



## dolphingirl

aalinkaa said:


> NM fashion island, ca - has a VCA


Thank you so much.  This is very good information to know.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Where are all the Van Cleef and Arpels Christmas reveals????



I was wondering the same thing!  None here.  

Although I did get some beautiful Gurhan and Coomi pieces....


----------



## sbelle

beachy10 said:


> I hate giving my money over when I don't have the item in my hands.



This!


----------



## chicagocat

My Neiman's has no VCA collection to show but can bring in any pieces at request. I am presently interested in the Lucky Bracelet... has anyone seen it? Not in Chicago, Vegas or Palm Beach stores that I have checked in last 4 months. Do you know if they make in WG? the Neimans SA know nothing much about collection but I am having the bracelet brought in to check out...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hello! My first post here and it's nice to see some familiar names from the Hermès pages! I have been looking for RG pieces for a while, as they really suit my coloring the best - right now, most specifically a simple pendant - and, of course, I fell in love with the LE Vintage Alhambra pendants on the VCA website (saw some nice Cartier, too, but for the price they were too delicate). But I was pretty sure that I'm somewhat late to the game here, even as I went into the boutique yesterday. Fortunately they were able to locate the LE Breast Cancer Awareness version - I would have preferred the one with the diamond, but apparently they are all gone - and I think they were very surprised that I just walked in and bought it! I had been planning for a while to buy something else entirely, but had decided that it really wasn't worth it. I do like things that have value, and VCA certainly does.

This is my first VCA piece. It should arrive today, and I'm very excited. I think it will work well with WG pave hoops, no? Most of my other jewelry is WG, though over the next few years I'd like to acquire some more RG pieces. The boutique manager "warned" me that VCA is highly addictive....so now, of course I'm here reading through posts and looking at pictures!

I have a question about LE, and I apologize if this is answered elsewhere...just how limited is limited edition? How many pieces do they make? I know each store gets an allotment, as my boutique had to request it from another boutique; how much is that usually?

I love everyone's gorgeous collections!


----------



## MrL.A.LuxGoods

Picked up a Killer VCA compact case in orginal box!  40's 50's era!!!  I'll take pix when I am about to let it go! :O

VCA & buccellatti Always bring top dollar & are in demand!   David yurman also for a reason I do not understand!   Tiffany bores me, but I am into the pre 19th century tiffany/chinese sterling silver Flatware.

Actually today I may be picking up some here in L.A.


----------



## MrL.A.LuxGoods

phillj12 said:


> That's strange that they told you that! The NM in the Galleria in Tyson's Corner, Virginia has a VCA Boutique in it.




  Virginia is filled with military/secret service centers, Not surprising that they have one there....gotta get there mistress's the good stuff to keep hush hush LOL


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I was wondering the same thing!  None here.
> 
> Although I did get some beautiful Gurhan and Coomi pieces....



Please post! 



I am thinking of my birthday piece! It is in February and I want to get somethin special. I am liking the pink gold Perlee pendant.
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3028/Perlée diamond bracelet, medium model
or the Perlee hoops! 

Anyone planning anything? I think the increase is soon.March right?


----------



## Reinita

texasgirliegirl said:


> Where are all the Van Cleef and Arpels Christmas reveals????


Well, I got the 20 motif mop Vintage Alhambra . Need to take photos and ask my husband to post them, I'm a computer dummy ! And I have to thank a purse forum member for her help in deciding wich VCA necklace to choose, she knows who she is !


----------



## MYH

sfshopgirl said:


> Hope all of you had a great Christmas! Wanted to  share with you my present from my dear honey. It completes my Letterwood collection!
> 
> View attachment 1996848


I love how the letter wood looks slightly puffy.  Shows off the grain of the wood.


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> please post!
> 
> 
> 
> i am thinking of my birthday piece! It is in february and i want to get somethin special. I am liking the pink gold perlee pendant.
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3028/perlée diamond bracelet, medium model
> or the perlee hoops!
> 
> Anyone planning anything? I think the increase is soon.march right?



price increase?????????????????????


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> price increase?????????????????????



That would be just in time for the anticipated launch of the malachite.
I keep wondering why VCA has not yet released the all letterwood collection.....do you suppose they want to sell off all of the le letterwood pieces first?  Would they release both letterwood and malachite at the same time?
I wonder....


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> price increase?????????????????????



Yes, heard it was in March! I hope it is a nasty rumour!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Well, I suppose the good thing is that we can all look forward to the many reveals that occur...as those of us race out to buy items from the never ending wish list before the price increase.


----------



## sjunky13

Haha true! We need action in here! I think many are done, no?

Let's see if they roll around!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:
			
		

> I have a question about LE, and I apologize if this is answered elsewhere...just how limited is limited edition? How many pieces do they make? I know each store gets an allotment, as my boutique had to request it from another boutique; how much is that usually?



Sorry to quote myself, but I'm hoping that someone has an answer to this, please?

I absolutely adore my new necklace....looking to add some RG/letterwood next, hopefully before the price increase!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would be just in time for the anticipated launch of the malachite.
> I keep wondering why VCA has not yet released the all letterwood collection.....do you suppose they want to sell off all of the le letterwood pieces first?  Would they release both letterwood and malachite at the same time?
> I wonder....




good questions--i recently heard malachite in the Fall??  I do think they like to stagger the collections.  I have heard them say that its hard to sell bits and pieces of a group.  thats why they keep things in the back that are  random pieces


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> good questions--i recently heard malachite in the Fall??  I do think they like to stagger the collections.  I have heard them say that its hard to sell bits and pieces of a group.  thats why they keep things in the back that are  random pieces



What do you mean by random pieces?
Malachite in the Fall? Well, I suppose this will allow many of us time to recover from the LE letterwood purchases..ha!  
Spring would be a more logical time to launch the green, however..and the letterwood for fall...  Wishful thinking on my part, perhaps.


----------



## beachy10

Hermesaholic said:


> good questions--i recently heard malachite in the Fall??  I do think they like to stagger the collections.  I have heard them say that its hard to sell bits and pieces of a group.  thats why they keep things in the back that are  random pieces



My SA told me Malachite is coming out in March. They've already begun taking pre-orders for it. I really hope it's March and not fall. I'd like to wear it for spring!


----------



## kimber418

Malachite better come in Spring or I am going to be very sad


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> *
> I have a question about LE, and I apologize if this is answered elsewhere...just how limited is limited edition? How many pieces do they make?* I know each store gets an allotment, as my boutique had to request it from another boutique; how much is that usually?



I think the number of pieces in a limited edition collection differs by collection and by piece.  For example, in the letterwood limited edition there were less 20 motif necklaces available than there were 10 motif necklaces .  I can't remember how many 20 motifs but I think something like 220.

In contrast the blue porcelain collection that was sold only in Paris had only fifty 20 motif necklaces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:
			
		

> I think the number of pieces in a limited edition collection differs by collection and by piece.  For example, in the letterwood limited edition there were less 20 motif necklaces available than there were 10 motif necklaces .  I can't remember how many 20 motifs but I think something like 220.
> 
> In contrast the blue porcelain collection that was sold only in Paris had only fifty 20 motif necklaces.



Thank you, sbelle! So limited really is limited. I'm wondering, are the limited edition letterwood 10 and 20 motif necklaces just the ones that are alternating, or are all rose gold letterwood necklaces limited? Thanks again!


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> Thank you, sbelle! So limited really is limited. I'm wondering, are the limited edition letterwood 10 and 20 motif necklaces just the ones that are alternating, or are all rose gold letterwood necklaces limited? Thanks again!



The alternating letterwood is the limited edition.  The all letterwood is not a limited edition.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:
			
		

> The alternating letterwood is the limited edition.  The all letterwood is not a limited edition.



What a relief! Thanks again! I'm looking to get two rose gold & letterwood 10 motifs next, I think. Now I don't have to hurry!
Interesting that the website doesn't have any regular rose gold 10 motifs (they have the 20) and nothing else in rose gold and mother of pearl at all. My luck already I'm picking the difficult things to find! After buying Hermès for so many years I'm tickled just to be able to walk into a store and buy what I want!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> What a relief! Thanks again! I'm looking to get two rose gold & letterwood 10 motifs next, I think. Now I don't have to hurry!
> Interesting that the website doesn't have any regular rose gold 10 motifs (they have the 20) and nothing else in rose gold and mother of pearl at all. My luck already I'm picking the difficult things to find! After buying Hermès for so many years I'm tickled just to be able to walk into a store and buy what I want!!!



You will probably wish to purchase them both before the next price increase.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> You will probably wish to purchase them both before the next price increase.



Yes, I've heard. March!     How much are the increases, usually? Do they go by % like H?
Gotta get moving!


----------



## Reinita

The photo is not very good, but here is my Christmas reveal!


----------



## CATEYES

Reinita said:


> View attachment 2002359
> 
> 
> The photo is not very good, but here is my Christmas reveal!


Lovely piece! Congrats!


----------



## Reinita

CATEYES said:


> Lovely piece! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Reinita said:


> View attachment 2002359
> 
> 
> The photo is not very good, but here is my Christmas reveal!



Beautiful!
 I love that your piece is "lively" and has some color to the MOP...when I was shopping for mine a while back, so many were flat looking.  
The characteristic luster/glow of mother of pearl is so beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Yes, I've heard. March!     How much are the increases, usually? Do they go by % like H?
> Gotta get moving!



Yes, they are by % and in years past have been quite shocking.
The last price increase only affected certain items.
My guess is that this one will be across the board....
Has anybody heard how much the anticipated price increase will be?
I wonder if this will occur before or following the release of the malachite?
My SA did mention that the pricing for the malachite will be similar to the more expensive stones such as carnelian and tigers eye...


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Yes, they are by % and in years past have been quite shocking.
> The last price increase only affected certain items.
> My guess is that this one will be across the board....
> Has anybody heard how much the anticipated price increase will be?
> I wonder if this will occur before or following the release of the malachite?
> My SA did mention that the pricing for the malachite will be similar to the more expensive stones such as carnelian and tigers eye...



Just my luck, but it's not a surprise....I'll just remind myself that in 5 years I'll be thinking how great these prices are! 
*TexasGirlieGirl* I must thank you for all your wonderful help and getting me up to speed here. 

*Reinita*, congratulations on your stunning necklace! Just beautiful!


----------



## Reinita

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!
> I love that your piece is "lively" and has some color to the MOP...when I was shopping for mine a while back, so many were flat looking.
> The characteristic luster/glow of mother of pearl is so beautiful.



Thanks, I'm very happy with my necklace. I love it! I'm so glad that I chose the vintage versus the magic.


----------



## XCCX

I'm in LOVE 







Sorry for the blurry photo!


----------



## kimber418

xactreality!   I love your combo diamond bracelet with Perlee.   Do you still wear your watch on that arm or do you wear your watch on your right arm?

I find that I never wear my watch anymore because I do not like when my LOvE bracelet
rubs my watch.   I do not like wearing my watch on my right hand and I wear my bracelets on my left......

YOur bracelets are gorgeous!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Reinita said:
			
		

> The photo is not very good, but here is my Christmas reveal!



Lovely!


----------



## LVoeletters

xactreality said:


> I'm in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo!


SOOO elegant!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

I really don't have much to say, but in good conscience couldn't let this thread fall to page 2.

I do have a little something on the way to me in the near future, but too early to talk about it now.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I really don't have much to say, but in good conscience couldn't let this thread fall to page 2.
> 
> I do have a little something on the way to me in the near future, but too early to talk about it now.



Ooh.....the suspense 

You always have such great reveals.  I always enjoy them!  Thanks for sharing with us and for bumping us back to where we belong


----------



## katmb

sbelle said:


> I really don't have much to say, but in good conscience couldn't let this thread fall to page 2.
> 
> I do have a little something on the way to me in the near future, but too early to talk about it now.



I'll help keep the thread going, with apologies for the poor iPhone photos. My new-ish WG MOP Magic Pendant:




Mixed metals--with my YG MOP 20 motif:


----------



## Notorious Pink

katmb said:
			
		

> I'll help keep the thread going, with apologies for the poor iPhone photos. My new-ish WG MOP Magic Pendant:
> 
> Mixed metals--with my YG MOP 20 motif:



^^^Beautiful!!


----------



## MyDogTink

katmb said:
			
		

> I'll help keep the thread going, with apologies for the poor iPhone photos. My new-ish WG MOP Magic Pendant:
> 
> Mixed metals--with my YG MOP 20 motif:



I'm so glad you posted a modeling pic of the magic. This is my bday present at the end of the month. Looks so nice on you.


----------



## aalinkaa

katmb said:
			
		

> I'll help keep the thread going, with apologies for the poor iPhone photos. My new-ish WG MOP Magic Pendant:
> 
> Mixed metals--with my YG MOP 20 motif:



Congrats on the magic pendant!!! Enjoy! I have it in RG from LE breast cancer support from 3 years ago


----------



## sbelle

katmb said:


> I'll help keep the thread going, with apologies for the poor iPhone photos. My new-ish WG MOP Magic Pendant:
> 
> View attachment 2007683
> 
> 
> Mixed metals--with my YG MOP 20 motif:
> 
> View attachment 2007675



They are both beautiful (and beautiful together) !  Congratulations!!


----------



## kimber418

katmb~congrats on your new Magic MOP! It looks gorgeous on you.  And of course I love your 20 motif YG MOP (my first VCA purchase in 2006) I still love it like the day I received it as a gift from DH.  

Sbelle~ please give us a hint! Perlee collection?


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Sbelle~ please give us a hint! Perlee collection?



I am going out on a limb with something I haven't purchased before.  I am a vintage alhambra girl through and through but am going to try something from what VCA calls the Alhambra collection ( I had thought it was called Modern Alhambra, but on the website it is just Alhambra.). 

More to follow when I get my hands on it.....


----------



## Notorious Pink

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Congrats on the magic pendant!!! Enjoy! I have it in RG from LE breast cancer support from 3 years ago



Pictures!! Please?


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I am going out on a limb with something I haven't purchased before.  I am a vintage alhambra girl through and through but am going to try something from what VCA calls the Alhambra collection ( I had thought it was called Modern Alhambra, but on the website it is just Alhambra.).
> 
> More to follow when I get my hands on it.....


I have been taking a second look at the Alhambra collection as well. The mop looks as if its glowing and the onyx looks "cool" in the setting. Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I am going out on a limb with something I haven't purchased before.  I am a vintage alhambra girl through and through but am going to try something from what VCA calls the Alhambra collection ( I had thought it was called Modern Alhambra, but on the website it is just Alhambra.).
> 
> More to follow when I get my hands on it.....



Very cool. Can't wait to see the reveal. I saw this piece but not sure how I feel about it. I wonder if it would show a lot of scratches.


----------



## aalinkaa

BBC said:
			
		

> Pictures!! Please?



Here you go  RG magic Alhambra pendant


----------



## kimber418

So pretty aalinkaa!   Love it on you!

sbelle~ can't wait to see.  i have always wanted to branch out to the alhambra collection also.   Looking forward to seeing what you purchased!


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Very cool. Can't wait to see the reveal. I saw this piece but not sure how I feel about it. I wonder if it would show a lot of scratches.


This necklace is beautiful!!!! I also wonder if it shows/scratches easily.


----------



## CATEYES

aalinkaa said:


> Here you go  RG magic Alhambra pendant
> 
> View attachment 2008916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2008926


Looks lovely on you! I like the length too-not too short, not too long.


----------



## XCCX

kimber418 said:


> xactreality!   I love your combo diamond bracelet with Perlee.   Do you still wear your watch on that arm or do you wear your watch on your right arm?
> 
> I find that I never wear my watch anymore because I do not like when my LOvE bracelet
> rubs my watch.   I do not like wearing my watch on my right hand and I wear my bracelets on my left......
> 
> YOur bracelets are gorgeous!



Thanks!

This is my right arm where I usually wear my bracelets. I don't like to stack anything with my watch which I wear on my left hand (the stack in the avatar is just for reference for this amazing forum )


----------



## Notorious Pink

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> Here you go  RG magic Alhambra pendant



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Thank you!


----------



## Suzie

I also like the modern edge of the Alhambra and as they do not do onyx with white gold in the vintage line, the  Alhambra grey with WG might be a nice alternative. Does anyone know how much the 14 motif one costs?


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> I also like the modern edge of the Alhambra and as they do not do onyx with white gold in the vintage line, the  Alhambra grey with WG might be a nice alternative. Does anyone know how much the 14 motif one costs?



Suzie, on the website, when you select US for country, it should state the prices. hth, and hope i'm right!


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Suzie, on the website, when you select US for country, it should state the prices. hth, and hope i'm right!



Thank you, you are right. Wow, it is over $18,000 so I think I will just stick to my wish list of 2 x MOP vintage WG.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> I also like the modern edge of the Alhambra and as they do not do onyx with white gold in the vintage line, the  Alhambra grey with WG might be a nice alternative. Does anyone know how much the 14 motif one costs?




The website states the grey with wg 14 motif is $18,200.  Run out and get one or two Suz!  lol


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Suzie said:
			
		

> I also like the modern edge of the Alhambra and as they do not do onyx with white gold in the vintage line, the  Alhambra grey with WG might be a nice alternative. Does anyone know how much the 14 motif one costs?



I just wish they would do onyx with wg in the vintage line. It would be on top of my list. :sigh:


----------



## einseine

Congrats on everyone's new addition!!!  ENVY!
I also am considering Alhambra pieces, the small diamond studs.  Last week I went to VCA store to try them on.  They were very beautiful and good size!  But, vintage alhambra diamond earclips were amazing, too!!!  Much more beautiful & sparkly IRL!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Could someone please take some pictures of VCA window displays around the world?  I miss La Vangaurdia and her pics!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> Could someone please take some pictures of VCA window displays around the world?  I miss La Vangaurdia and her pics!



Will do next time I go by...


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> My new Perlee Signature with my WG Love on my left hand & with my 5-motif in onyx on my right hand!!!  Love both combos!!!



Einseine I'm LOVING this perlee bracelet all of the sudden... is this yellow gold? I'm sure it only comes in WG and PG but in these pics it looks yellow - or is that just my computer?

Dreaming of this one!!!


----------



## einseine

surfergirljen said:


> Einseine I'm LOVING this perlee bracelet all of the sudden... is this yellow gold? I'm sure it only comes in WG and PG but in these pics it looks yellow - or is that just my computer?
> 
> Dreaming of this one!!!



Hi jen!  it's just in the avatar pic.  It's PG. (I just took a quick pic for you.)  I LOVE it!!!  I often wear it, but no scratches at all!!! I am definitely adding WG one soon.


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> Hi jen!  it's just in the avatar pic.  It's PG. (I just took a quick pic for you.)  I LOVE it!!!  I often wear it, but no scratches at all!!! I am definitely adding WG one soon.



Ahhhh it's so pretty!!!

I was thinking maybe of the WG one... since seeing a few posts on here I've started to really love it! It looks gorgeous on you. We'd have opposites then - I have the YG LOVE!  I don't think I'd wear them together though, maybe wear the WG with a tennis bracelet or diamond "metro" bracelet I have... nice to have something to wear in WG!


----------



## Suzie

Coffee Addicted said:


> I just wish they would do onyx with wg in the vintage line. It would be on top of my list. :sigh:



I know, I would already own it if they made this combination.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I am going out on a limb with something I haven't purchased before.  I am a vintage alhambra girl through and through but am going to try something from what VCA calls the Alhambra collection ( I had thought it was called Modern Alhambra, but on the website it is just Alhambra.).
> 
> More to follow when I get my hands on it.....


....grey mop with wg?
Just guessing....


----------



## XCCX

*einseine:* The PG one is definately sooo pretty and its true that the bracelet is actually practical and comfy, almost scratch proof! Those "beaded" borders kind of protect the inner super shiny surface! I love ittttttt!



surfergirljen said:


> Ahhhh it's so pretty!!!
> 
> I was thinking maybe of the WG one... since seeing a few posts on here I've started to really love it! It looks gorgeous on you. We'd have opposites then - I have the YG LOVE!  I don't think I'd wear them together though, maybe wear the WG with a tennis bracelet or diamond "metro" bracelet I have... nice to have something to wear in WG!



I'm not sure if you read my earlier post about VCA releasing the Perlee collection in YG around mid next year? But any way I think WG would be your perfect choice since you already have a YG Love! Good luck!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> The website states the grey with wg 14 motif is $18,200.  Run out and get one or two Suz!  lol


They must have had a price increase. I swear I bought my 14 motif and it was 14,200....


----------



## einseine

Hi *xactreality*!!!  Has the clasp of your bracelet already been fixed/adjusted?  ITA!  Practical, comfy and BEAUTIFUL!  Your modeling pics are so gorgeours!!!  My question is which piece to buy first, WG Perlee Signature or diamond earrings... Actually, I am not so interested in YG pieces.  (I have sold the YG Love Bracelet.)  




xactreality said:


> *einseine:* The PG one is definately sooo pretty and its true that the bracelet is actually practical and comfy, almost scratch proof! Those "beaded" borders kind of protect the inner super shiny surface! I love ittttttt!
> 
> I'm not sure if you read my earlier post about VCA releasing the Perlee collection in YG around mid next year? But any way I think WG would be your perfect choice since you already have a YG Love! Good luck!


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> Hi *xactreality*!!!  Has the clasp of your bracelet already been fixed/adjusted?  ITA!  Practical, comfy and BEAUTIFUL!  Your modeling pics are so gorgeours!!!  My question is which piece to buy first, WG Perlee Signature or diamond earrings... Actually, I am not so interested in YG pieces.  (I have sold the YG Love Bracelet.)



Yes! They adjusted it and now it closes more firmly and securely which makes me sooo much more comfy wearing it! Thanks for asking..

I was quoting *surfergirljen* as she's the one who seemed intrested in YG.. But hey! You might change your mind and fall in love with YG all over again in the future like what happened to me with WG! So watch out!


----------



## valnsw

Reinita said:
			
		

> The photo is not very good, but here is my Christmas reveal!



Congrats in your Christmas present! It looks lovely!




			
				texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Yes, they are by % and in years past have been quite shocking.
> The last price increase only affected certain items.
> My guess is that this one will be across the board....
> Has anybody heard how much the anticipated price increase will be?
> I wonder if this will occur before or following the release of the malachite?
> My SA did mention that the pricing for the malachite will be similar to the more expensive stones such as carnelian and tigers eye...



Any idea if this is going to be worldwide? And in march too?




			
				xactreality said:
			
		

> I'm in LOVE
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo!



I can see why you are in love! 




			
				katmb said:
			
		

> I'll help keep the thread going, with apologies for the poor iPhone photos. My new-ish WG MOP Magic Pendant:
> 
> Mixed metals--with my YG MOP 20 motif:



Love the MOP pendant! *thumbs up*




			
				einseine said:
			
		

> Congrats on everyone's new addition!!!  ENVY!
> I also am considering Alhambra pieces, the small diamond studs.  Last week I went to VCA store to try them on.  They were very beautiful and good size!  But, vintage alhambra diamond earclips were amazing, too!!!  Much more beautiful & sparkly IRL!!!


----------



## valnsw

With my new Vintage Alhambra MOP ring 

Comparison with Vintage Alhambra pave WG ring


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> Yes! They adjusted it and now it closes more firmly and securely which makes me sooo much more comfy wearing it! Thanks for asking..
> 
> 
> 
> I was quoting *surfergirljen* as she's the one who seemed intrested in YG.. But hey! You might change your mind and fall in love with YG all over again in the future like what happened to me with WG! So watch out!



 

Yeah!  YG Perlee collection will be SO GORGEOURS!!!  There is the problem...   I prefer PG on me because it's subtle.   And WG is perfect!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> ....grey mop with wg?
> Just guessing....



You're a great detective!

Got it today.  It's lovely!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> You're a great detective!
> 
> Got it today.  It's lovely!



Umm! Pics, lol!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Umm! Pics, lol!!!



Yes, please show!!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Umm! Pics, lol!!!





BBC said:


> Yes, please show!!



It is at VCA getting 2 inches added.  As soon as it makes its way to me I will post pictures.  I am really surprised how much I like it -- thought I would only like the vintage alhambra.  The grey mop is just beautiful!


----------



## *jennifer*

sbelle said:


> It is at VCA getting 2 inches added.  As soon as it makes its way to me I will post pictures.  I am really surprised how much I like it -- thought I would only like the vintage alhambra.  The grey mop is just beautiful!


Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> You're a great detective!
> 
> Got it today.  It's lovely!



Wowowowowwoowow'!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to see it!!!
Dream piece!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It is at VCA getting 2 inches added.  As soon as it makes its way to me I will post pictures.  I am really surprised how much I like it -- thought I would only like the vintage alhambra.  The grey mop is just beautiful!



I have always told myself that my piece de resistance would be the grey mop, but knew that I was safe for a while...I keep guessing that vca will ultimately offer grey as part of the vintage Alhambra line.
I love the clean edges of the modern Alhambra...and the wg is the perfect setting.
Love your collection!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Congrats on everyone's new addition!!!  ENVY!
> I also am considering Alhambra pieces, the small diamond studs.  Last week I went to VCA store to try them on.  They were very beautiful and good size!  But, vintage alhambra diamond earclips were amazing, too!!!  Much more beautiful & sparkly IRL!!!


These are both very pretty! This will be a hard choice for you. From the pics you posted, I really like both........a lot!! Maybe next time you try them on at vca, take a pic so we can see the size difference on you. I like the posts on the Alambra pair because they are so comfy. I do not own any Vintage with clasps so not sure about them. If I am remembering correctly, don't you have a pg pair? If so, do you find the clasp comfy? That may be the deciding factor if not.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> It is at VCA getting 2 inches added.  As soon as it makes its way to me I will post pictures.  I am really surprised how much I like it -- thought I would only like the vintage alhambra.  The grey mop is just beautiful!


Can hardly wait Sbelle


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They must have had a price increase. I swear I bought my 14 motif and it was 14,200....



Oh wow! That is a steep increase!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> These are both very pretty! This will be a hard choice for you. From the pics you posted, I really like both........a lot!! Maybe next time you try them on at vca, take a pic so we can see the size difference on you. I like the posts on the Alambra pair because they are so comfy. I do not own any Vintage with clasps so not sure about them. If I am remembering correctly, don't you have a pg pair? If so, do you find the clasp comfy? That may be the deciding factor if not.





Hi CATEYES!
I love both!  But, now I am leaning toward vintage alhambra diamond ones.  When you wear alhambra mini earstuds, especially diamond ones, the shape of clover does not stand out.  Not so distinctive look.  Sweet vintage alhambra earstuds are more eye-catching IMO

Yes, I have a pg pair.  When I wear them, I use posts!  Vintage alhambra diamond ones are expensive~!  If I buy them, I cannot get 2x10 motif in carnelian................


----------



## einseine

And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



I am not a good person to ask -- I have two!  I got the white mop, grey mop and chalcedony a few years ago when it cost around  $17,000. ( According to the VCA website it's now $25,100 .    )   I loved the necklace so much that after awhile I wanted to get the carnelian and tiger's eye one.  I thought about it a lot  but I couldn't bring myself to buy it because the price had gone up over $20,000.

After much obsessing I decided not to get it and bought a 20 motif carnelian vintage alhambra necklace that I could layer with the 20 motif tiger's eye that I already owned.  Same effect, right?  Sort of but not really.  For me there were two issues:  
1). I love the different sizes on the Magic and wearing two 20 motifs doesn't capture that and 
2). I found out I dislike layering the 20 motifs!  I dislike the noise they make when clanking together.  It drives me a little batty.  AND every time I hear the noise of the necklaces clanking together I think about scratches that may be occurring.  

So you know where I am going with this long story....,last year I finally caved in and bought the carnelian and tiger's eye necklace.


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:
			
		

> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



Beautiful! Love the dress, too.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



that necklace is perfection on you!!


----------



## sjunky13

Sbelle you need to do a collection shot. You have the best VCA !

I am looking for a bday present for myself. VCA, Cartier or Hermes ? 
Looking at earrings , as always! lol.
Perlee hoops are a maybe, anyone have the medium size? Please? )


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



Very beautiful on you!
If you already have nice diamond earrings, you might enjoy having this piece. 
Otherwise, go for the pave. Vca pave is so sparkly.


----------



## 628628

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



Beautiful photo... Have you tried on all the other necklaces? Choose your favorite and sit on it. If you can't live without it and if you have the funds, then go for it!


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> I am not a good person to ask -- I have two!  I got the white mop, grey mop and chalcedony a few years ago when it cost around  $17,000. ( According to the VCA website it's now $25,100 .    )   I loved the necklace so much that after awhile I wanted to get the carnelian and tiger's eye one.  I thought about it a lot  but I couldn't bring myself to buy it because the price had gone up over $20,000.
> 
> After much obsessing I decided not to get it and bought a 20 motif carnelian vintage alhambra necklace that I could layer with the 20 motif tiger's eye that I already owned.  Same effect, right?  Sort of but not really.  For me there were two issues:
> 1). I love the different sizes on the Magic and wearing two 20 motifs doesn't capture that and
> 2). I found out I dislike layering the 20 motifs!  I dislike the noise they make when clanking together.  It drives me a little batty.  AND every time I hear the noise of the necklaces clanking together I think about scratches that may be occurring.
> 
> So you know where I am going with this long story....,last year I finally caved in and bought the carnelian and tiger's eye necklace.



Your VCA collection is really, truely amazing!!!  Actually, I was not interested in Magic pieces.  I thought I did not really like BIG clover motifs.  But, but but, as you say, different sizes in different colours on a long necklace is very nice!!!  Sometimes, layering two 20 motifs seems too much (my dh does not like it!!).  IF SO, I have to consider purchasing Magic long necklace!!!

But, Magic pieces are expensive....  I am still in the process of collecting basic VCA pieces.  Before long necklaces, I think I need to purchase earrings!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## einseine

First of all, the modeling pic is not ME!!!  It's from a magazine.  It was misleading.  Sorry about that! 



BBC said:


> Beautiful! Love the dress, too.





LamborghiniGirl said:


> that necklace is perfection on you!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Very beautiful on you!
> If you already have nice diamond earrings, you might enjoy having this piece.
> Otherwise, go for the pave. Vca pave is so sparkly.



I have only two - diamond studs (0.85 each) and diamod hoope pierced earrings.  Do you mean small Alhambra earstuds???  Not vintage alhambra diamond earrings???  My concern is if I buy small Alhambra earstuds, I still want vintage alhambra diamond ones...



628628 said:


> Beautiful photo... Have you tried on all the other necklaces? Choose your favorite and sit on it. If you can't live without it and if you have the funds, then go for it!



I have 2x10 motif in onyx and solid PG.  I love carnelian one!  Actually I was determined my next piece would be 2X10 motif in carnelian!  But, I am distracted by Magic long necklace because it's so unique!!  I am not sure if I can get funds for Magic one...


----------



## 628628

einseine said:


> I have 2x10 motif in onyx and solid PG.  I love carnelian one!  Actually I was determined my next piece would be 2X10 motif in carnelian!  But, I am distracted by Magic long necklace because it's so unique!!  I am not sure if I can get funds for Magic one...



Carnelian was my first choice for the longest time until I went with Turquoise. I'd still go for the Carnelian if I had the chance. Personally, I prefer the Carnelian over the Magic, as the Carn.'s colors are so vivid and so romantic.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm wanting VCA earrings next too...just so undecided on which ones.  I think the minis are too small but need to get advice as to which are good daily earrings.  Has anyone heard if the new LE spring line will have earrings?  And what is the LE for spring?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> I'm wanting VCA earrings next too...just so undecided on which ones.  I think the minis are too small but need to get advice as to which are good daily earrings.  Has anyone heard if the new LE spring line will have earrings?  And what is the LE for spring?



Malachite.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I think you should just get the carnelian.
You can't stop thinking about it....
While I love the magic piece, I do feel they look best on tall women. I was all set to buy the mop version until I tried it on. It hit me in a very unattractive spot and I don't care for it doubled....it is a lot of necklace.
It might take a little searching to find the perfect shade of carnelian.
The diamond va ear clips will always be around.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Malachite.



When do the pieces come out?   Will earrings be included in the collection?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> When do the pieces come out?   Will earrings be included in the collection?



Supposedly March...
Green for Spring.
Ear clips and three motif drops.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Supposedly March...
> Green for Spring.
> Ear clips and three motif drops.



Can't wait to see this collection.  I'll probably want more than earrings I'm afraid...lol!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Supposedly March...
> Green for Spring.
> Ear clips and three motif drops.



3 motif in what? OMG.


----------



## beachy10

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



I tried this on today in St Maarten but in the YG but the price is the same as the US so I saw no point in getting any VCA here.


----------



## MyDogTink

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I tried this on today in St Maarten but in the YG but the price is the same as the US so I saw no point in getting any VCA here.



Wouldn't you at least save tax? The retail ticketed price is the same in the US and St. Maarten? That's disappointing. I thought Caribbean shipping was supposed to be such a good deal.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> 3 motif in what? OMG.



Malachite.
Three dangle motifs.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you should just get the carnelian.
> You can't stop thinking about it....
> While I love the magic piece, I do feel they look best on tall women. I was all set to buy the mop version until I tried it on. It hit me in a very unattractive spot and I don't care for it doubled....it is a lot of necklace.
> It might take a little searching to find the perfect shade of carnelian.
> The diamond va ear clips will always be around.



Yes, you are right.  I don't think I will be able to stop thinking about the carnelian.  But, the magic long necklace is so different and attractive, I don't want to double it though...


----------



## einseine

beachy10 said:


> I tried this on today in St Maarten but in the YG but the price is the same as the US so I saw no point in getting any VCA here.



WOw, do you like it?  Over $20,000 is really the problem...


----------



## Marmotte

My XMas Gift!
Limited numbered edition Alhambra Rosegold and Letterwood


----------



## Reinita

einseine said:
			
		

> Yes, you are right.  I don't think I will be able to stop thinking about the carnelian.  But, the magic long necklace is so different and attractive, I don't want to double it though...



Einseine, three weeks ago I was debating between the vintage mop 20 motif and the magic in mop, but when I try on the magic it was too long for me, I'm  5 4", and I didn't love the way it looked double, that's me, the only solution for me to buy the magic was to shorten it, so although the price that I was offered for the magic was really good, it was a pre-loved, I end buying the vintage 20 motif and I love it!


----------



## Reinita

Marmotte said:
			
		

> My XMas Gift!
> Limited numbered edition Alhambra Rosegold and Letterwood



Beautiful ! Congrats.


----------



## mlemee

einseine said:


> And...Magic alhambra long necklace is growing on me...  what should I do..



Buy more! 

Fabulous


----------



## mlemee

konfetka24 said:


> Hi Ladies, since nobody replied in the authenticate this jewelry thread, please help me here if you can...
> Do you think these are authentic? thank you!



I know I'm late to this comment but it's so tricky buying jewellery online, secondhand especially with VCA Alhambra, there are so many fakes out there. I've seen some amazing ones. I have VCA Alhambra pieces and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between authentic and a good fake by sight


----------



## lubird217

You always have to get it verified by VCA if you buy online. I'm sure my SA isn't happy about doing it but she's always helped me out and has never had an attitude about it. I'm a good customer so she's been nice about verifying its authenticity by its serial number.


----------



## XCCX

This photo was strong enabler for me 

From Latifa Alshamsi Blog..


----------



## XCCX

More..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Marmotte said:
			
		

> My XMas Gift!
> Limited numbered edition Alhambra Rosegold and Letterwood



Beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## XCCX

And here is my lovely who just wants to say hi!


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> And here is my lovely who just wants to say hi!



so pretty!


----------



## G&Smommy

xactreality said:


> More..



I have seen this blog!  I would love to have her jewelry collection!  Congrats on your Perlee bangle!  I have a few Perlee items on my VCA wish list!


----------



## Greentea

xactreality said:


> And here is my lovely who just wants to say hi!



Divine!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I don't know if you guys will remember but I have the vintage YG mop pendant necklace, YG 5 motif bracelet and YG small frivole earrings. I really want the sweet earrings but can't decide btwn mop or onyx in YG. I am Asian with long black hair.  Do you guys think the onyx will get lost on my ear?  I really like the sweet size from what I've seen on modeling pics here.  I want something dainty.


----------



## einseine

Reinita said:


> Einseine, three weeks ago I was debating between the vintage mop 20 motif and the magic in mop, but when I try on the magic it was too long for me, I'm  5 4", and I didn't love the way it looked double, that's me, the only solution for me to buy the magic was to shorten it, so although the price that I was offered for the magic was really good, it was a pre-loved, I end buying the vintage 20 motif and I love it!



Hi Reinita!  I am almost 5 8".  So, the magic long necklace is not too long for me, I think.  But, it's really a dream piece!


----------



## lubird217

xactreality said:


> And here is my lovely who just wants to say hi!



Why hello! 

I love pictures like this


----------



## surfergirljen

Does anyone have a pave pendant (alhambra) in WG or YG they can model for me?


----------



## Reinita

I agree with you, it is a beautiful piece and with your height it will be great on you. In me it didn't look so nice as a single, too long, and I use a lot the necklaces as single strand, makes me look longer,. Maybe in the future I will end with a magic but in my case it will have to be shorter.


----------



## einseine

Reinita said:


> I agree with you, it is a beautiful piece and with your height it will be great on you. In me it didn't look so nice as a single, too long, and I use a lot the necklaces as single strand, makes me look longer,. Maybe in the future I will end with a magic but in my case it will have to be shorter.



I like the short, 10-motif length, too!!  Though I've begun to find the Magic long necklace very attractive, the colour still may be more important to me!  This is me in gray sweater.  Now I really love the sweet + 20-motif coombo!!  Onyx looks chic and great!  But, I cannot help but think of the carnelian...


----------



## Reinita

einseine said:
			
		

> I like the short, 10-motif length, too!!  Though I've begun to find the Magic long necklace very attractive, the colour still may be more important to me!  This is me in gray sweater.  Now I really love the sweet + 20-motif coombo!!  Onyx looks chic and great!  But, I cannot help but think of the carnelian...



Just beautiful , I love the20 motif in Onyx , so classic , a forever piece. It looks great on you! That is on " my next" list. :0)


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I like the short, 10-motif length, too!!  Though I've begun to find the Magic long necklace very attractive, the colour still may be more important to me!  This is me in gray sweater.  Now I really love the sweet + 20-motif coombo!!  Onyx looks chic and great!  But, I cannot help but think of the carnelian...


This looks nice paired together  I really like the differing colors in the magic too but don't really care for it when it is doubled. I liked your idea of 2 10 carnelian's though. Think it would be a good addition to your collection due to versatility. Either will be stunning! Lucky you!


----------



## einseine

Reinita said:


> Just beautiful , I love the20 motif in Onyx , so classic , a forever piece. It looks great on you! That is on " my next" list. :0)



Love 20 in onyx!  Onyx X YG goes with anything, any pattern/colour!  But, I love and wear the solid PG one most!



CATEYES said:


> This looks nice paired together  I really like the differing colors in the magic too but don't really care for it when it is doubled. I liked your idea of 2 10 carnelian's though. Think it would be a good addition to your collection due to versatility. Either will be stunning! Lucky you!



Hi CATEYES!  Yes, I really want 2 10 in carnelian, but the problem is so many beautiful choices!!!  I don't think I can be SO lucky.  I must narrow down!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Love 20 in onyx!  Onyx X YG goes with anything, any pattern/colour!  But, I love and wear the solid PG one most!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi CATEYES!  Yes, I really want 2 10 in carnelian, but the problem is so many beautiful choices!!!  I don't think I can be SO lucky.  I must narrow down!



I am hoping you can locate 2 in the orangey/red shade you want when the time comes-if you decide this. Will pop when worn with onyx or pg


----------



## beachy10

MyDogTink said:


> Wouldn't you at least save tax? The retail ticketed price is the same in the US and St. Maarten? That's disappointing. I thought Caribbean shipping was supposed to be such a good deal.



I can save sales tax in the US by buying from Betteridge or London's. 
I would rather buy from them in case there is an issue.


----------



## beachy10

einseine said:


> WOw, do you like it?  Over $20,000 is really the problem...


I love it but would rather have something pave.


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> I like the short, 10-motif length, too!!  Though I've begun to find the Magic long necklace very attractive, the colour still may be more important to me!  This is me in gray sweater.  Now I really love the sweet + 20-motif coombo!!  Onyx looks chic and great!  But, I cannot help but think of the carnelian...



Oh how so very VERY beuatiful!!!!! I love the pairing!

I did not know sweets were made in onyx  atleast not the bracelets?


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> Oh how so very VERY beuatiful!!!!! I love the pairing!
> 
> I did not know sweets were made in onyx  atleast not the bracelets?



Thanks!  I LOVE the sweet pendant and cannot take it off!!!  It's the LE gray MOP in PG, which was only available on VCA ONLINE STORE in JAPAN last October.


----------



## peppers90

What do y'all think if VCA rose gold?  I'm thinking of either a Alhambra ring or Earclips-


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:
			
		

> What do y'all think if VCA rose gold?  I'm thinking of either a Alhambra ring or Earclips-



I'm thinking yes. But I LOVE rose gold.


----------



## Pursi

Marmotte said:


> My XMas Gift!
> Limited numbered edition Alhambra Rosegold and Letterwood


drool! and very jealous!! how did you get this for christmas? thought they were sold out!!


----------



## einseine

peppers90 said:


> What do y'all think if VCA rose gold?  I'm thinking of either a Alhambra ring or Earclips-



Love my solid PG vintage alhambra necklace & earstuds!  I wear them more than the onyx ones.  Love the White/Pink(Rose) cool look!


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> Thanks!  I LOVE the sweet pendant and cannot take it off!!!  It's the LE gray MOP in PG, which was only available on VCA ONLINE STORE in JAPAN last October.



OHHH! Grey MOP?! That is even better!!! so so so special! Are there any closer photos of it somewhere here around the forum?? Would love to see them!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## stmary

Does anyone know how much is the sweet alhambra in YG Clover MOP in the UK please? TIA


----------



## stmary

I mean the necklace. TIA.


----------



## LVoeletters

xactreality said:
			
		

>



So sweet I love this!!! Where is the ring from ?


----------



## XCCX

LVoeletters said:


> So sweet I love this!!! Where is the ring from ?



Thanks! Its from Frey Wille, An Austrian company wich is specialized in enamel jewelry..


----------



## sfshopgirl

I did a very bad thing today and bought myself another piece of Van Cleef! Had to add the blue porcelain pendant to my collection . Btw, next to the lapis, the color looks almost the same unless you look closely.


----------



## sfshopgirl

Here is a Bette shot of the color.


----------



## sfshopgirl

sfshopgirl said:
			
		

> Here is a better shot of the color


----------



## sfshopgirl

Meant better shot. Hehe


----------



## aalinkaa

sfshopgirl said:
			
		

> Meant better shot. Hehe



I am confused, is this out in the stores now


----------



## Notorious Pink

sfshopgirl said:
			
		

> I did a very bad thing today and bought myself another piece of Van Cleef! Had to add the blue porcelain pendant to my collection . Btw, next to the lapis, the color looks almost the same unless you look closely.



Soooo pretty!


----------



## CATEYES

sfshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2022198
> 
> 
> I did a very bad thing today and bought myself another piece of Van Cleef! Had to add the blue porcelain pendant to my collection . Btw, next to the lapis, the color looks almost the same unless you look closely.


You are so pretty and this magic pendant looks beautiful on you!


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


>



Very pretty!!  Love the stacking!

The pics of the gray MOP sweet necklace in PG:

http://forum.purseblog.com/jewelry-...rpels-pieces-here-232748-23.html#post23190191

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...f-family-portrait-733857-23.html#post23205721


----------



## einseine

sfshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2022198
> 
> 
> I did a very bad thing today and bought myself another piece of Van Cleef! Had to add the blue porcelain pendant to my collection . Btw, next to the lapis, the color looks almost the same unless you look closely.



Very beautiful!!!  Love the deep blue colour!  Congrats!


----------



## sfshopgirl

einseine said:
			
		

> Very beautiful!!!  Love the deep blue colour!  Congrats!



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## CATEYES

xactreality said:


>



These look nice together!!


----------



## sjunky13

sfshopgirl said:


> Thank you! I love it!



Gorgeous! This only comes in white gold huh? Looks amazing on you! I wish there were a magic pendant in YG or PG.


----------



## tbbbjb

sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous! This only comes in white gold huh? Looks amazing on you! I wish there were a magic pendant in YG or PG.



There is the magic letterwood pendent in pg that just came out with the whole letterwood collection.  It is different from the limited edition letterwood because the limited edition letterwood had the vintage alhambra size (so smaller) and had a small diamond in the center.  I have been informed that it has a special long chain that can be worn doubled.  Enjoy


----------



## sbelle

aalinkaa said:


> I am confused, is this out in the stores now



This looks like the limited edition blue porcelain available in Paris only.


----------



## aalinkaa

sbelle said:
			
		

> This looks like the limited edition blue porcelain available in Paris only.



Ah got it, thank you!


----------



## ILoveC

Can anyone tell me any disadvantages of lengthening a 10 motif Alhambra? If you have 2? Would you not lengthen or only do one or lengthen both? VCA will add I think 2 inches. Thanks !


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> There is the magic letterwood pendent in pg that just came out with the whole letterwood collection.  It is different from the limited edition letterwood because the limited edition letterwood had the vintage alhambra size (so smaller) and had a small diamond in the center.  I have been informed that it has a special long chain that can be worn doubled.  Enjoy



Thanks. I almost got the small one with diamond, the pink and brown look great together. I wonder how it looks w/o the diamond?


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> There is the magic letterwood pendent in pg that just came out with the whole letterwood collection.  It is different from the limited edition letterwood because the limited edition letterwood had the vintage alhambra size (so smaller) and had a small diamond in the center.  I have been informed that it has a special long chain that can be worn doubled.  Enjoy



You can see it on the VCA website.


----------



## sbelle

ILoveC said:


> Can anyone tell me any disadvantages of lengthening a 10 motif Alhambra? If you have 2? Would you not lengthen or only do one or lengthen both? VCA will add I think 2 inches. Thanks !


 
I have lengthened 10 motifs because the 16 inch standard length is shorter than I like.  When VCA lengthens they add equal amounts of chain between each motif, so that added amount between motifs is small.   I have two 10 motif tigers eye and only added the additional length to one. When I wear the two attached together you cannot tell that they are not exactly the same.

I can't really think of a disadvantage--  I think it is just personal preference.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I have lengthened 10 motifs because the 16 inch standard length is shorter than I like.  When VCA lengthens they add equal amounts of chain between each motif, so that added amount between motifs is small.   I have two 10 motif tigers eye and only added the additional length to one. When I wear the two attached together you cannot tell that they are not exactly the same.
> 
> I can't really think of a disadvantage--  I think it is just personal preference.



ITA.  I think it just gives you more options as you have 2 separate length 10 motifs and 1 20 motif.  I even have an extension to make one of the 10 motifs longer.  It really helps with layering if one is longer than the other.  You can then wear them as two separate necklaces instead of one wrapped around 2x.


----------



## tbbbjb

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I almost got the small one with diamond, the pink and brown look great together. I wonder how it looks w/o the diamond?



http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3454/Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif?search=auto


----------



## CATEYES

I spotted VCA on a celeb today if anyone is interested. On the show, The Talk, Sharon Osborne was wearing a 20 motif in red carnelian and the LE MOP single motif with diamond  She has worn several vca pieces but this looks lovely together!


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3454/Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif?search=auto



Thanks! hmm, I need to try that on. LOL.


----------



## cherishlee

sfshopgirl said:


> View attachment 2022198
> 
> 
> I did a very bad thing today and bought myself another piece of Van Cleef! Had to add the blue porcelain pendant to my collection . Btw, next to the lapis, the color looks almost the same unless you look closely.





Congrats~~  Looks great!!!  I guess you got it from Paris. 
 On Dec when I was in Paris, I was looking for it but it was sold out at the boutique T.T  Where did you get it?  Is it still available?  It is so chic!


----------



## ILoveC

sbelle said:


> I have lengthened 10 motifs because the 16 inch standard length is shorter than I like.  When VCA lengthens they add equal amounts of chain between each motif, so that added amount between motifs is small.   I have two 10 motif tigers eye and only added the additional length to one. When I wear the two attached together you cannot tell that they are not exactly the same.
> 
> I can't really think of a disadvantage--  I think it is just personal preference.



Thank you.  That's what I needed to know.  I was thinking of lengthening one and not the other.  But wanted no problems when i wear them together.


----------



## dolphingirl

I would appreciate all you experts' opinion and thoughts on this.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item3cce1dc94c

Is this really that sough after? From reading here, lapis might be reintroduced later, so is it really worth to take the plunge? Any thought is welcome. I am still quite new with VCA. Thank you.


----------



## ILoveC

tbbbjb said:


> ITA.  I think it just gives you more options as you have 2 separate length 10 motifs and 1 20 motif.  I even have an extension to make one of the 10 motifs longer.  It really helps with layering if one is longer than the other.  You can then wear them as two separate necklaces instead of one wrapped around 2x.


Just saw this......Thank you   i will lengthen


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks. I almost got the small one with diamond, the pink and brown look great together. I wonder how it looks w/o the diamond?



The pendant is MUCH larger....
The bale is pretty. It has tiny beading that reminds me of the perlee collection.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> The pendant is MUCH larger....
> The bale is pretty. It has tiny beading that reminds me of the perlee collection.



Nice! Too many wants!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dolphingirl said:


> I would appreciate all you experts' opinion and thoughts on this.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item3cce1dc94c
> 
> Is this really that sough after? From reading here, lapis might be reintroduced later, so is it really worth to take the plunge? Any thought is welcome. I am still quite new with VCA. Thank you.



Ty
While there is much anticipation for lapis but my sa keeps telling me that there is no buzz about re introducing lapis anytime soon. She is typically has great intel...


----------



## danough

How much do Alhambra earrings usually cost? I'm looking at one of these two, or both if the price is appealing!
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2480/Vintage Alhambra earclips
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2536/Vintage Alhambra earclips

TIA


----------



## Candice0985

danough said:


> How much do Alhambra earrings usually cost? I'm looking at one of these two, or both if the price is appealing!
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2480/Vintage Alhambra earclips
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/2536/Vintage Alhambra earclips
> 
> TIA


the all YG version is 4300 USD, and the MOP version is 4150.00....VCA is not exactly known for their reasonable pricing


----------



## AntiqueShopper

On the hunt for my Love Bracelet, I FOUND VINTAGE CHRYSOPHRASE (I think)- if anyone is interested- the link is below:

http://shop.erstwhilejewelry.com/product/van-cleef-arpels-butterfly-pendant

I never shopped at this store, so I have no experience with them.


----------



## sfshopgirl

cherishlee said:
			
		

> Congrats~~  Looks great!!!  I guess you got it from Paris.
> On Dec when I was in Paris, I was looking for it but it was sold out at the boutique T.T  Where did you get it?  Is it still available?  It is so chic!



I got it in Paris this week. They had one left plus one 20 motif in both blue and pink porcelain. For some reason I preferred the pendant over the 20 motif. I was so happy they had it as I went to see the exhibit this week. The exhibit execs amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sfshopgirl said:
			
		

> I got it in Paris this week. They had one left plus one 20 motif in both blue and pink porcelain. For some reason I preferred the pendant over the 20 motif. I was so happy they had it as I went to see the exhibit this week. The exhibit execs amazing!



OMG. Pink porcelain???


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone know why the prices are on the VCA website sometimes and other times they are not?   I am not talking about the high priced items.  It happens with the less expensive items also.


----------



## Lexgal

I am now addicted. My box arrived today.  Oh my, the packaging was exquisite.  I purchased the pg sweet Alhambra clover so I wax expecting a small box.  I got a box, within a box within a box within a box.  By the time I arrived at the necklace I was so excited.  The necklace is beautiful.


----------



## sfshopgirl

BBC said:
			
		

> OMG. Pink porcelain???



Yes, pink porcelain. Sevres made it especially for VCA for the exhibit.  I believe one of the ladies here has a set.


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone know why the prices are on the VCA website sometimes and other times they are not?   I am not talking about the high priced items.  It happens with the less expensive items also.



I did notice that happens from time to time.  The other day there were no sweet items to be found under "Alhambra" jewelry line unless you typed "sweet" in the search bar.  I chalked it up to them making updates but I really don't know.


----------



## kimber418

I wonder if they are having a price increase?


----------



## Notorious Pink

sfshopgirl said:


> Yes, pink porcelain. Sevres made it especially for VCA for the exhibit.  I believe one of the ladies here has a set.



Oh WOW. Would LOVE to see. I don't recall anything in any of the VCA threads here...


----------



## surfergirljen

tbbbjb said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3454/Magic Alhambra long necklace, 1 motif?search=auto



Oh WOW I love this, how unique!!! Is that letterwood?


----------



## danough

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> the all YG version is 4300 USD, and the MOP version is 4150.00....VCA is not exactly known for their reasonable pricing



Haha thanks!


----------



## dolphingirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ty
> While there is much anticipation for lapis but my sa keeps telling me that there is no buzz about re introducing lapis anytime soon. She is typically has great intel...



Thank you for the info.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surfergirljen said:


> Oh WOW I love this, how unique!!! Is that letterwood?



 letterwood


----------



## Candice0985

danough said:


> Haha thanks!



no problem


----------



## cherishlee

sfshopgirl said:


> I got it in Paris this week. They had one left plus one 20 motif in both blue and pink porcelain. For some reason I preferred the pendant over the 20 motif. I was so happy they had it as I went to see the exhibit this week. The exhibit execs amazing!



You mean, you got it from the boutique in Bandome?  I got 20 motive pink
 porcelain and they said one pendant is sold out in both color and I got the last 20 pink one in Dec. lol  
Anyway congrats~~


----------



## 628628

a pic of the Sevres in blue and pink


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> I tried this on today in St Maarten but in the YG but the price is the same as the US so I saw no point in getting any VCA here.


Except for the fact there's no tax . . .


----------



## POODLGRL

xactreality said:


> And here is my lovely who just wants to say hi!


Hi back!  She's lovely


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> I am not a good person to ask -- I have two!  I got the white mop, grey mop and chalcedony a few years ago when it cost around  $17,000. ( According to the VCA website it's now $25,100 .    )   I loved the necklace so much that after awhile I wanted to get the carnelian and tiger's eye one.  I thought about it a lot  but I couldn't bring myself to buy it because the price had gone up over $20,000.
> 
> After much obsessing I decided not to get it and bought a 20 motif carnelian vintage alhambra necklace that I could layer with the 20 motif tiger's eye that I already owned.  Same effect, right?  Sort of but not really.  For me there were two issues:
> 1). I love the different sizes on the Magic and wearing two 20 motifs doesn't capture that and
> 2). I found out I dislike layering the 20 motifs!  I dislike the noise they make when clanking together.  It drives me a little batty.  AND every time I hear the noise of the necklaces clanking together I think about scratches that may be occurring.
> 
> So you know where I am going with this long story....,last year I finally caved in and bought the carnelian and tiger's eye necklace.


Gosh, I never hear them clanking . . . Something to worry about?
For the opposite reason, I now have the carnelian + tiger's eye.  I like that I can wear them alone or pair them w other VCA Alhambra necklaces.  Carnelian & onyx, carnelian & gold, tiger's eye & gold . . .  You get the point


----------



## Notorious Pink

628628 said:


> a pic of the Sevres in blue and pink



Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## POODLGRL

ILoveC said:


> Thank you.  That's what I needed to know.  I was thinking of lengthening one and not the other.  But wanted no problems when i wear them together.



That's a really good idea.  Any notion of what they charge?


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ty
> While there is much anticipation for lapis but my sa keeps telling me that there is no buzz about re introducing lapis anytime soon. She is typically has great intel...



It's very beautiful.  It's very rare.  But in my opinion I also think it's grossly overpriced.  Perhaps you can contact management at VCA and find out what their intentions are with respect to reintroducing the alhambra collection in lapis.  They are reintroducing malachite which has been long retired, with the expectation that lapis will be reintroduced thereafter.  You could also ask if they would make one up as a special order.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> Gosh, I never hear them clanking . . . Something to worry about?
> For the opposite reason, I now have the carnelian + tiger's eye.  I like that I can wear them alone or pair them w other VCA Alhambra necklaces.  Carnelian & onyx, carnelian & gold, tiger's eye & gold . . .  You get the point



I am in your camp, Poodlgrl


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle - first of all, you are my role model -- your collection and taste are exquisite!  I have a 10 motif that bothers me because the motifs seem to flip around on my neck when i move.  I wish they would sit flat (and i don't think i have a particularly fat neck!).  Do you think the addition of 2" would stop this from happening?  I'm annoyed the NY store didn't even tell me they could do this and since it's been a few years since i bought it, I would now have to pay....  But thankfully when i decide to get the 10-motif onyx i will get the 2 inches but i so wish i could try it on first!  Were you bothered by them not sitting flat all the time or do i just have a wacky neck?
Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> That's a really good idea.  Any notion of what they charge?




I am in the process of getting 2 inches added to a necklace that is not new.  I can't remember exactly what they quoted me, but I think it was around $250.


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> Gosh, I never hear them clanking . . . Something to worry about?



I really don't know if it is anything to worry about.   When I hear the noise, I worry that movement of stones against stones are scratching them.  I don't know if that is a valid concern or not.  I suppose it would depend on the stone and how fragile it is.

But beyond the potential for damage, I just don't like the noise!


----------



## sbelle

hermes_fan said:


> sbelle - first of all, you are my role model -- your collection and taste are exquisite!










hermes_fan said:


> I have a 10 motif that bothers me because the motifs seem to flip around on my neck when i move.  I wish they would sit flat (and i don't think i have a particularly fat neck!).  *Do you think the addition of 2" would stop this from happening?  *I'm annoyed the NY store didn't even tell me they could do this and since it's been a few years since i bought it, I would now have to pay....  But thankfully when i decide to get the 10-motif onyx i will get the 2 inches but i so wish i could try it on first!  Were you bothered by them not sitting flat all the time or do i just have a wacky neck?
> Thanks!




Hopefully some 10 motif wearers will chime in here as  I haven't worn a 10 motif by itself for several years.  If my memory is correct the same thing did happen to me.  I think the problem is a function of the length and would get better with the addition of 2 inches.  Any one else have any idea?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

While I buy my necklaces in pairs (in order to have the long option) I tend to wear mine as a 10 motif more. 
Flipping motifs has never been an issue with the vintage Alhambra necklaces. 
The only one that flips on my neck is the frivole multi station necklace.  Sometimes the tiny side flowers will flip over but it doesn't really bother me.
I would imagine that if your necklace sits rather high on your neck the clovers might flip....so adding length in order to allow it to rest nicely along your collar bones may prevent the flipping.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> The only one that flips on my neck is the frivole multi station necklace.  Sometimes the tiny side flowers will flip over but it doesn't really bother me.



I'm curious how you feel about the frivole necklace now that you've had it for a bit.  It is such a gorgeous necklace!  Do you find you wear it often, or do you use it more as a special occasion piece?


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> I am in the process of getting 2 inches added to a necklace that is not new.  I can't remember exactly what they quoted me, but I think it was around $250.



Was it sent to New York?  How long does it take?


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> Was it sent to New York?  How long does it take?



Yes it is at the NY workshop.  

I have found them to be unpredictable on timing of  repairs/ adjustments.  It took over a week to look at it and get back to me with the price.  Based on my previous experiences I would guess it would take at least a month from the point that I approved the charge.  Of course that is a pure guess .  I had them adjust the tension on two pairs of earclips and after 6 weeks they still hadn't even looked at them.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I was hoping to get some help authenticating this piece bc I didn't have success on the 
"authenticate this" thread and since you are all VCA lovers .....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item5d392b735a

I think it looks good, but they have a bracelet on their site that I'm not sure about authenticity. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I'm curious how you feel about the frivole necklace now that you've had it for a bit.  It is such a gorgeous necklace!  Do you find you wear it often, or do you use it more as a special occasion piece?



I really adore my gold frivole multistation necklace.  This is a piece that is easily dressed up or down.  It looks as great paired with a LBD as it does with plain white t-shirts. 
Recently I wore the necklace with a fitted black single breasted blazer (no shirt) and skinny pants. While I do tend to shy away from matching the earrings I did wear the large gold frivole earrings that evening with my hair pulled back.
Finally, since I tend to buy in pairs it has crossed my mind how pretty two of these necklaces would look linked together. 
One is enough for me this time


----------



## POODLGRL

sbelle said:


> Yes it is at the NY workshop.
> 
> I have found them to be unpredictable on timing of  repairs/ adjustments.  It took over a week to look at it and get back to me with the price.  Based on my previous experiences I would guess it would take at least a month from the point that I approved the charge.  Of course that is a pure guess .  I had them adjust the tension on two pairs of earclips and after 6 weeks they still hadn't even looked at them.



I just got a watch back that was sent to VCA at the beginning of October for sizing.  I was told it would be sent to their workroom in New York.  I was later told that it was in Texas, which is where all watch repairs are handled.  Bottom line, it took three months to remove some links. Totally unacceptable, but I now know my store manager _very_ well.  
I would love to follow your lead and add some links, but I'm not willing to part with my necklaces if it means doing so for months at a time. If it's not too much to ask, I'd love to hear from you as to how long it takes NY to add the links.


----------



## POODLGRL

mamaluvsbags said:


> I was hoping to get some help authenticating this piece bc I didn't have success on the
> "authenticate this" thread and since you are all VCA lovers .....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item5d392b735a
> 
> I think it looks good, but they have a bracelet on their site that I'm not sure about authenticity. Thanks in advance!!!



I know these sellers very well and have bought a number of VCA and Cartier pieces from them over the years.  They've very careful and will not sell anything without first authenticating it .  Further, Susan collects VCA and is very knowledgeable.  I can count on one hand the number of resellers I would comfortably buy from (on and off-ebay) and they're at the top of the list. That's not to say that mistakes aren't made.  However, they allow no question returns.  This affords you the opportunity to buy the piece, take it into a jeweler and check it out.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

POODLGRL said:


> I know these sellers very well and have bought a number of VCA and Cartier pieces from them over the years.  They've very careful and will not sell anything without first authenticating it .  Further, Susan collects VCA and is very knowledgeable.  I can count on one hand the number of resellers I would comfortably buy from (on and off-ebay) and they're at the top of the list. That's not to say that mistakes aren't made.  However, they allow no question returns.  This affords you the opportunity to buy the piece, take it into a jeweler and check it out.



Thanks so much!! I heard from a TPF'er awhile back that they had heard of them, but before I purchased I just wanted to double check!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

mamaluvsbags said:


> Thanks so much!! I heard from a TPF'er awhile back that they had heard of them, but before I purchased I just wanted to double check!!!



Never hurts to check.  Good luck, I hope it is a dream piece for you.  You might also consider buying from them directly to lower the price some. Just pay with a good cc and you should be covered!


----------



## ryu_chan

Hi ladies,

I have not posted here for a while even though I have been regularly following the thread  

I am thinking about getting a 3 motif MOP, Chalcedony and Grey MOP WG. I have the YG vintage alhambra ear clips and the lotus earrings. i get good use out of both. I would like a different look, and when I tried the 3 motif earrings, I was really surprised how much I liked them. The concern is whether I will be able to wear them when I am older. 

The only other earrings I would consider are the turquoise YG large earclips. So what do you ladies think? The 3 motif or the turquoise large?


----------



## POODLGRL

Dear Ryu_chan
If I may weigh in. Jewelry is timeless but styles and aging are not.  There are things I wore in my '20's and '30's that I wouldn't wear now-not because they don't fit, but because they're either no longer au courant, e.g., in fashion or they don't suit me anymore.  For instance, my large Chanel camelia hoops went by the wayside last year-suddenly they looked too JLo-a look that may have been good once, but not anymore--at least for me.  I sold them and someone else is now wearing them and loves them as much as I did.
My recommendation: buy what you love, buy what you will wear today, wear it to death, and if one day you decide they're no longer "you,"  you'll certainly be able to sell them and given the price increases, get your money out of them.


----------



## ryu_chan

POODLGRL said:


> Dear Ryu_chan
> If I may weigh in. Jewelry is timeless but styles and aging are not.  There are things I wore in my '20's and '30's that I wouldn't wear now-not because they don't fit, but because they're either no longer au courant, e.g., in fashion or they don't suit me anymore.  For instance, my large Chanel camelia hoops went by the wayside last year-suddenly they looked too JLo-a look that may have been good once, but not anymore--at least for me.  I sold them and someone else is now wearing them and loves them as much as I did.
> My recommendation: buy what you love, buy what you will wear today, wear it to death, and if one day you decide they're no longer "you,"  you'll certainly be able to sell them and given the price increases, get your money out of them.



I know what you mean. I figured I can always sell the VCA pieces later on. I will take a look at them again, and see if I truly love them. I have this rule about buying jewelry. Since I do not have money tree , I have to be absolutely in love with the piece without any indecisiveness. Let's see if I still feel that way after looking at them again.


----------



## ryu_chan

Btw, is anyone pre-ordering any malachite pieces?


----------



## POODLGRL

mamaluvsbags said:


> I was hoping to get some help authenticating this piece bc I didn't have success on the
> "authenticate this" thread and since you are all VCA lovers .....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item5d392b735a
> 
> I think it looks good, but they have a bracelet on their site that I'm not sure about authenticity. Thanks in advance!!!



Do you mean the all gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUT...8686?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item5d394764be  This is a nice vintage piece and authentic. Originally the claps on the Alhambra (necklaces and bracelets) were made with a  spring ring.  This is was used in the '70's- '80's.  Based on the design of the clover motifs and the satin finish, it's probably from the '80's.  It's good to study older pieces. It's a big help when trying to distinguish vintage from counterfeit.


----------



## BOP

Hi ladies,

This thread is like patato chips, can't stop eating until the whole bag is empty.  I've been admiring all the eye candies for so long that i think i'm ready to dip my toe in the water sort of speak.

I'm thinking about a pair of Sweet Alhambra rose gold earstuds.  I can't wear anything too big, just doesn't suit me. Would someone who has these kindly measure the diameter for me please?   And how does VCA rose gold compare to Cartier?  Lighter,  darker and do you notice any fading?

The other piece i'm pondering about it the 5-motif onyx from the vintage collection.  I see a number of ladies here pair their bracelets with the Love bangle.  Do you think the Love gets scratched more easily with the the bracelet?  

Another newb question, does the bracelet come in different sizes? (5.75" wrist)

Finally, does anyone have  SA in Houston to recommend?  That's the closest one to me.

Thanks in advance all!


----------



## peppers90

ryu_chan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have not posted here for a while even though I have been regularly following the thread
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 3 motif MOP, Chalcedony and Grey MOP WG. I have the YG vintage alhambra ear clips and the lotus earrings. i get good use out of both. I would like a different look, and when I tried the 3 motif earrings, I was really surprised how much I liked them. The concern is whether I will be able to wear them when I am older.
> 
> The only other earrings I would consider are the turquoise YG large earclips. So what do you ladies think? The 3 motif or the turquoise large?



Hi ryu chan-  I love my 3 motif WG.  Not too heavy or long, and are definitely a statement.  I wear them way more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## POODLGRL

After spending three months (yes, three months) in VCA purgatory, I finally received my VCA Cadenas watch.  I looked long and hard for something I could pair with my white gold/silver colored items including my Hermes cuffs. I wanted something atypical, bold and subversive, but at the same time classic. I've never anyone wearing the Cadenas and VCA didn't have any in stock I could try so this was truly a leap of faith . . .
P.S. I find it's hard to photograph on myself, but here are some shots.


----------



## beachy10

BOP said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This thread is like patato chips, can't stop eating until the whole bag is empty.  I've been admiring all the eye candies for so long that i think i'm ready to dip my toe in the water sort of speak.
> 
> I'm thinking about a pair of Sweet Alhambra rose gold earstuds.  I can't wear anything too big, just doesn't suit me. Would someone who has these kindly measure the diameter for me please?   And how does VCA rose gold compare to Cartier?  Lighter,  darker and do you notice any fading?
> 
> The other piece i'm pondering about it the 5-motif onyx from the vintage collection.  I see a number of ladies here pair their bracelets with the Love bangle.  Do you think the Love gets scratched more easily with the the bracelet?
> 
> Another newb question, does the bracelet come in different sizes? (5.75" wrist)
> 
> Finally, does anyone have  SA in Houston to recommend?  That's the closest one to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



welcome to the addiction!

the earstuds are 5/8 of an inch. i think they are great for everyday wear.
the love will scratch over time whether you wear bracelets or not but yes it will scratch quicker as the bracelet will slide over the top of it. 
the bracelet comes in one length but VCA can shorten it for you. several ladies here have had it done.


----------



## ryu_chan

peppers90 said:


> Hi ryu chan-  I love my 3 motif WG.  Not too heavy or long, and are definitely a statement.  I wear them way more than I ever thought I would.


peppers - It is great to know you wear them often. Before I tried them on, I thought they will be too long or heavy. I am quite surprised how wearable the 3 motifs are. I decided that the 3 motif will be my next piece after all. Originally I was thinking the YG version, but WG seems to look better on me.


----------



## ryu_chan

POODLGRL said:


> After spending three months (yes, three months) in VCA purgatory, I finally received my VCA Cadenas watch.  I looked long and hard for something I could pair with my white gold/silver colored items including my Hermes cuffs. I wanted something atypical, bold and subversive, but at the same time classic. I've never anyone wearing the Cadenas and VCA didn't have any in stock I could try so this was truly a leap of faith . . .
> P.S. I find it's hard to photograph on myself, but here are some shots.


I think I saw my SA wear YG version of this watch once. It is such an unusual looking watch. What a statement piece!


----------



## 628628

Fabulous, POODLGRL!  Where did you find it? It is indeed hard to find a Cadenas watch; I might have seen one or two diamond ones in all the VCAs I've been to but never a classic one like yours.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> After spending three months (yes, three months) in VCA purgatory, I finally received my VCA Cadenas watch.  I looked long and hard for something I could pair with my white gold/silver colored items including my Hermes cuffs. I wanted something atypical, bold and subversive, but at the same time classic. I've never anyone wearing the Cadenas and VCA didn't have any in stock I could try so this was truly a leap of faith . . .
> P.S. I find it's hard to photograph on myself, but here are some shots.



Wow.


----------



## peppers90

POODLGRL said:


> After spending three months (yes, three months) in VCA purgatory, I finally received my VCA Cadenas watch.  I looked long and hard for something I could pair with my white gold/silver colored items including my Hermes cuffs. I wanted something atypical, bold and subversive, but at the same time classic. I've never anyone wearing the Cadenas and VCA didn't have any in stock I could try so this was truly a leap of faith . . .
> P.S. I find it's hard to photograph on myself, but here are some shots.



Very cool!  I love it! Enjoy that bold and unique piece and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Florasun

POODLGRL said:


> Dear Ryu_chan
> If I may weigh in. Jewelry is timeless but styles and aging are not.  There are things I wore in my '20's and '30's that I wouldn't wear now-not because they don't fit, but because they're either no longer au courant, e.g., in fashion or they don't suit me anymore.  For instance, my large Chanel camelia hoops went by the wayside last year-suddenly they looked too JLo-a look that may have been good once, but not anymore--at least for me.  I sold them and someone else is now wearing them and loves them as much as I did.
> My recommendation: buy what you love, buy what you will wear today, wear it to death, and if one day you decide they're no longer "you,"  you'll certainly be able to sell them and given the price increases, get your money out of them.



This is excellent advice. I don't think the jewelry goes out of style, it's just that we change and things that we once loved may no longer be appropriate for us. 



POODLGRL said:


> After spending three months (yes, three months) in VCA purgatory, I finally received my VCA Cadenas watch.  I looked long and hard for something I could pair with my white gold/silver colored items including my Hermes cuffs. I wanted something atypical, bold and subversive, but at the same time classic. I've never anyone wearing the Cadenas and VCA didn't have any in stock I could try so this was truly a leap of faith . . .
> P.S. I find it's hard to photograph on myself, but here are some shots.



WOW! Just WOW! What a great watch! Congratulations on scoring this statement piece. I can see this lasting many decades.


----------



## lubird217

Has anyone every tried this ring on? 

I love this as a wedding band and have to get out to see it soon!


----------



## POODLGRL

Florasun said:


> This is excellent advice. I don't think the jewelry goes out of style, it's just that we change and things that we once loved may no longer be appropriate for us.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Just WOW! What a great watch! Congratulations on scoring this statement piece. I can see this lasting many decades.



Thank you Florasun!


----------



## POODLGRL

peppers90 said:


> Very cool!  I love it! Enjoy that bold and unique piece and thanks for sharing with us



Thank you peppers90!


----------



## BOP

beachy10 said:


> welcome to the addiction!
> 
> the earstuds are 5/8 of an inch. i think they are great for everyday wear.
> the love will scratch over time whether you wear bracelets or not but yes it will scratch quicker as the bracelet will slide over the top of it.
> the bracelet comes in one length but VCA can shorten it for you. several ladies here have had it done.



Thanks for the welcome Beachy!

Hmm, didn't realize they were that wide.  I guess i need to make to trip down there to try them.  The  Houston's NM boutique closes so early on Saturday and i usually can't get there early enough.  And they close on Sundays..sigh

Really appreciate you taking the time to measure those Sweet earsstuds Beachy!


----------



## texasbrooke

BOP said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome Beachy!
> 
> Hmm, didn't realize they were that wide.  I guess i need to make to trip down there to try them.  The  Houston's NM boutique closes so early on Saturday and i usually can't get there early enough.  And they close on Sundays..sigh
> 
> The regular size Alhambra ear clips are 5/8.  The sweet ear studs are a lot small, about 5/16.  I posted a comparison picture somewhere here but can again if you can't find it.
> I do not live in Houston, but have bought most of my vca from Janet at nm.


----------



## POODLGRL

BOP said:


> Thanks for the welcome Beachy!
> 
> Hmm, didn't realize they were that wide.  I guess i need to make to trip down there to try them.  The  Houston's NM boutique closes so early on Saturday and i usually can't get there early enough.  And they close on Sundays..sigh
> 
> Really appreciate you taking the time to measure those Sweet earsstuds Beachy!



I think Beachy didn't realize you were asking about the Sweet Alhambra.  The regular Alhambra are 3/4" the jumbo about an inch, whereas the Sweet are smaller.  Why don't you call Neiman's and ask them to measure? I'm sure they'd be happy to comply.  Ask about jewelry returns, but if purchasing on a credit card perhaps you can order them, try them at home and see if they work for you.


----------



## beachy10

texasbrooke said:


> BOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Beachy!
> 
> Hmm, didn't realize they were that wide.  I guess i need to make to trip down there to try them.  The  Houston's NM boutique closes so early on Saturday and i usually can't get there early enough.  And they close on Sundays..sigh
> 
> The regular size Alhambra ear clips are 5/8.  The sweet ear studs are a lot small, about 5/16.  I posted a comparison picture somewhere here but can again if you can't find it.
> I do not live in Houston, but have bought most of my vca from Janet at nm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. I meant to say 5/16ths for the sweet earstuds.
Click to expand...


----------



## BOP

*texasbrooke*  -  yes, your comparison pictures were the ones that gave me hope of finding earrings from VCA small enough that would suit me. Thank you for those helpful pics and now the measurements!

*POODLGRL*   Thanks for that great idea POODLGRL!  I do that when i'm unsure about the sizing of my clothes.  I guess i'm so excited about the prospect of getting a few of these pieces that i can't think clearly 

*beachy10 * Now, that size is more in line of what i'm used to wearing.  I've tried different styles and sizes all my life but have always gone back to small studs.  They're just more "me".  Thanks beachy10!


----------



## texasbrooke

BOP said:
			
		

> texasbrooke  -  yes, your comparison pictures were the ones that gave me hope of finding earrings from VCA small enough that would suit me. Thank you for those helpful pics and now the measurements!
> !



Great!  I have 3 pairs of the sweet earstuds and another on order.  I bought the rose gold and retuned them.  I bought them when I bought the long rg chain with letterwood pendant, which I also returned.  Thought I would LOVE it, but seeing it in person, I realized both were not for me.   Bought through Janet Houston nm via text as I always do!  They were sent to me and I returned thru my local  nm (they shipped it out so no worries with insuring,etc) both with $0 shipping fees.  Upon return you get a full refund (not store credit as with vca stores). I, of course, did not simply return it, but exchanged for 2 other pieces, but did get a credit for the price difference.  Just an FYI  
Just personal preference, but I think the mini studs look better with stone center than in all metal.  Somehow i felt like the all metal looked juvenile on me but I don't think that at all with the sweets with stones.  Idk...just personal perception/over analyzing!   I have the regular size ear clips in yg and don't wear them nearly as much as the sweets.  
Hth!


----------



## sjunky13

texasbrooke said:


> Great!  I have 3 pairs of the sweet earstuds and another on order.  I bought the rose gold and retuned them.  I bought them when I bought the long rg chain with letterwood pendant, which I also returned.  Thought I would LOVE it, but seeing it in person, I realized both were not for me.   Bought through Janet Houston nm via text as I always do!  They were sent to me and I returned thru my local  nm (they shipped it out so no worries with insuring,etc) both with $0 shipping fees.  Upon return you get a full refund (not store credit as with vca stores). I, of course, did not simply return it, but exchanged for 2 other pieces, but did get a credit for the price difference.  Just an FYI
> Just personal preference, but I think the mini studs look better with stone center than in all metal.  Somehow i felt like the all metal looked juvenile on me but I don't think that at all with the sweets with stones.  Idk...just personal perception/over analyzing!   I have the regular size ear clips in yg and don't wear them nearly as much as the sweets.
> Hth!



Hi,
I am strongly considering the long pink gold and letterwood pendant, can you tell me why you did not like it? I have not seen it in person, but I want a long necklace and pendant.


----------



## texasbrooke

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am strongly considering the long pink gold and letterwood pendant, can you tell me why you did not like it? I have not seen it in person, but I want a long necklace and pendant.



Hmmm...I tried to explain this to my only other vca obsessed friend too because it sounds so crazy for me not to like anything vca!!   she didn't "get it" until I literally drove to her house with the pendant in hand to show her!! Then she agreed 100%. Lol.  But I'll try... Firstly, I bought it from the picture!!!   The bale where the pendant attaches is "clackety" (for lack of a better word) almost hollow feeling.   The wood was gorgeous and interesting, but the gold felt and looked very un-substantial.   Although I LOVE the idea of the long chain, I was unimpressed with this piece.    I have about 15-20 (never counted!) other vca pieces (Socrate, frivole, Alhambra, etc) that I adore and in all my vca shopping this is honestly the first piece I've ever gotten this unsubstantial vibe from.  That's why it went back.  Honestly, it's just my personal opinion it may sing to you!!  I ended up getting the large mop magic pendant instead.  Not only was it about $1000 less (albeit without the long chain) it has more of a presence, at least on me.  I know you have a large vca collection and this might be the perfect piece for you, but just wasn't for me.  Hth!!!  .  As I've said before, I buy from nm in Houston and it is really "no risk" as you can get full credit on returns (as opposed to store credit a vca) so that's how I bought without seeing in person.


----------



## sjunky13

texasbrooke said:


> Hmmm...I tried to explain this to my only other vca obsessed friend too because it sounds so crazy for me not to like anything vca!!   she didn't "get it" until I literally drove to her house with the pendant in hand to show her!! Then she agreed 100%. Lol.  But I'll try... Firstly, I bought it from the picture!!!   The bale where the pendant attaches is "clackety" (for lack of a better word) almost hollow feeling.   The wood was gorgeous and interesting, but the gold felt and looked very un-substantial.   Although I LOVE the idea of the long chain, I was unimpressed with this piece.    I have about 15-20 (never counted!) other vca pieces (Socrate, frivole, Alhambra, etc) that I adore and in all my vca shopping this is honestly the first piece I've ever gotten this unsubstantial vibe from.  That's why it went back.  Honestly, it's just my personal opinion it may sing to you!!  I ended up getting the large mop magic pendant instead.  Not only was it about $1000 less (albeit without the long chain) it has more of a presence, at least on me.  I know you have a large vca collection and this might be the perfect piece for you, but just wasn't for me.  Hth!!!  .  As I've said before, I buy from nm in Houston and it is really "no risk" as you can get full credit on returns (as opposed to store credit a vca) so that's how I bought without seeing in person.



TY, I do not have a large collection at all! I wish. TY for explaining, I need the piece to feel substantial and "worth it" . This is why I love my Cartier things, so much gold!  It seems this piece was not made well and not much material for the price? 

The bale looks so pretty,  thought with the Perlee hoops it would be fab. Did it not pop? Did it feel very over priced? 
Why do they not make the Onyx in Magic with YG? 
Are you more of a wg than Yg person? TY for responding!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow.



Thank you!  As you know your approval means a lot!


----------



## POODLGRL

Florasun said:


> This is excellent advice. I don't think the jewelry goes out of style, it's just that we change and things that we once loved may no longer be appropriate for us.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Just WOW! What a great watch! Congratulations on scoring this statement piece. I can see this lasting many decades.



Thank you Florasun!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> TY, I do not have a large collection at all! I wish. TY for explaining, I need the piece to feel substantial and "worth it" . This is why I love my Cartier things, so much gold!  It seems this piece was not made well and not much material for the price?
> 
> The bale looks so pretty,  thought with the Perlee hoops it would be fab. Did it not pop? Did it feel very over priced?
> Why do they not make the Onyx in Magic with YG?
> Are you more of a wg than Yg person? TY for responding!



I agree with you.  I too tried the large letterwood with the long chain.  I loved the idea of it, but it really missed the mark for me.  While I liked the idea of the long chain, the pendant itself seemed disproportionately small when worn long.  When doubled, it fell too low and just looked . . . well, insubstantial.  Then there was the price . . .  Although I have the RG perlee hoops, I felt I needed the letterwood earrings to balance the necklace and emphasize the letterwood, but the two together were over $10,000 with tax.  That seemed absurd for a wood pendant and earrings. Ultimately I put the money I would have spent on the letterwood towards another Alhambra necklace.  It was more money, but I think it was money better spent.  At the end of the day, it all adds up.  I think it's better to save a buy what you really want, rather than a bunch of stuff that will only prevent you from reaching your goal.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I agree with you.  I too tried the large letterwood with the long chain.  I loved the idea of it, but it really missed the mark for me.  While I liked the idea of the long chain, the pendant itself seemed disproportionately small when worn long.  When doubled, it fell too low and just looked . . . well, insubstantial.  Then there was the price . . .  Although I have the RG perlee hoops, I felt I needed the letterwood earrings to balance the necklace and emphasize the letterwood, but the two together were over $10,000 with tax.  That seemed absurd for a wood pendant and earrings. Ultimately I put the money I would have spent on the letterwood towards another Alhambra necklace.  It was more money, but I think it was money better spent.  At the end of the day, it all adds up.  I think it's better to save a buy what you really want, rather than a bunch of stuff that will only prevent you from reaching your goal.




TY hun! You have the medium perlee hoops, if I remember! Please please post a pic. )) 

I think I will skip on the pendant then, I am desperate for something new. My bday is coming and I am treating myself.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> TY hun! You have the medium perlee hoops, if I remember! Please please post a pic. ))
> 
> I think I will skip on the pendant then, I am desperate for something new. My bday is coming and I am treating myself.



I love, love, love my Perlee hoops. They're not too JLo, but big enough to see.  My hair is chin length so studs, such as the Alhambra can get lost-not that I don't have a few pair-I love them for everyday when I want to feel understated.
For comparison, I also took a shot of the earrings with some of my Alhambra.  Although the perlee are rose gold, they're very subtle and I think blend beautifully with the yellow gold.  They're not as pink as the rose gold used by Cartier.
Anyway, happy birthday and happy birthday shopping.  We're always happy to enable and I know everyone has suggestions based on pieces they love.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I love, love, love my perlee hoops. They're not too JLo, but big enough to see.  My hair is chin length so studs, such as the Alhambra can get lost-not that I don't have a few pairs-they're great for everyday when I want to feel understated.
> For comparison, I also took a shot of the earrings with the yellow gold Alhambra.  Although the perlee are rose gold, they're very subtle and I think blend beautifully with the YG alhambra.  They're not as pink than the rose gold found in Cartier's jewlery.
> Anyway, happy birthday and happy birthday shopping. We're always happy to enable here!



OMG! Beautiful! I love hoops and they are amazing! Dammit! LOL. 
My hair is waist length  and thick and dark, so I need presence!

Ok, need to stare at the pic a bit longer. I wish they were less, like 50 % less! LOL


----------



## texasbrooke

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> TY, I do not have a large collection at all! I wish. TY for explaining, I need the piece to feel substantial and "worth it" . This is why I love my Cartier things, so much gold!  It seems this piece was not made well and not much material for the price?
> 
> The bale looks so pretty,  thought with the Perlee hoops it would be fab. Did it not pop? Did it feel very over priced?
> Why do they not make the Onyx in Magic with YG?
> Are you more of a wg than Yg person? TY for responding!



Yes the bale is what I loved too.  The detail seemed so nice but in person it fell flat for me!  The bale is tiny in comparison to size of charm.  And agree it gets "lost" on long chain.  Its just not substantial--thats the best way to describe.  Also Agree a big problem for me is that it definitely does not look or feel like a $5000+ piece!

As to being a yg or wg person, hmmm, I guess I'm  kinda both!  

I have Alhambra in yg: 
20 motif
10 mop, 10 carnelian, 10 onyx
single tiger's eye
5 motif bracelet yg
ear clips yg
earstuds in yg with onyx and yg with  mop. 
i did get all the above yg before recently (last year or so) branching out to wg!  

In wg I have:
pave wg pendant
turquoise pendant and earstuds
magic wg mop pendant  and earstuds in same are coming Thursday! 

My wedding ring and rhr are platinum and diamond. I also wear a yg 4 diamond love bracelet and a steel and yg gold Rolex with the gold flower face (picked it because I felt it looked vca-ish!) everyday.  I have no problem mixing metals! 

VCA is such an addicting  a journey!  I bought my 1st piece, the 20 motif,  for my 40th bday (when it was $9800) .  I thought that was  going to be it...kinda like what i thought when I bought my first Birkin....
Long story short,  I just turned 45 so I've  been an addict now for 5 years!  Time flies when you're having fun!!  Lol.   Truth is I didn't get 2nd piece for probably 2years later and then went a little crazy.  Also, when Dh travels or wants to get me something for an occasion it's an "easy" gift to get--he knows I will like, knows who to call, keeps him out of mall, etc!


----------



## CATEYES

POODLGRL said:


> I love, love, love my Perlee hoops. They're not too JLo, but big enough to see.  My hair is chin length so studs, such as the Alhambra can get lost-not that I don't have a few pair-I love them for everyday when I want to feel understated.
> For comparison, I also took a shot of the earrings with some of my Alhambra.  Although the perlee are rose gold, they're very subtle and I think blend beautifully with the yellow gold.  They're not as pink as the rose gold used by Cartier.
> Anyway, happy birthday and happy birthday shopping.  We're always happy to enable and I know everyone has suggestions based on pieces they love.



  Wowza! Love the carnelian and solid yg!!!  I still can't see the allure of the perlee hoops, maybe you can do a mod shot so we can see how substantially they stand out.....you know....to justify it to sjunky  lol  You made me laugh about the Jlo comment as I always think of her whenever I see anyone wearing them.


----------



## sjunky13

texasbrooke said:


> Yes the bale is what I loved too.  The detail seemed so nice but in person it fell flat for me!  The bale is tiny in comparison to size of charm.  And agree it gets "lost" on long chain.  Its just not substantial--thats the best way to describe.  Also Agree a big problem for me is that it definitely does not look or feel like a $5000+ piece!
> 
> As to being a yg or wg person, hmmm, I guess I'm  kinda both!
> 
> I have Alhambra in yg:
> 20 motif
> 10 mop, 10 carnelian, 10 onyx
> single tiger's eye
> 5 motif bracelet yg
> ear clips yg
> earstuds in yg with onyx and yg with  mop.
> i did get all the above yg before recently (last year or so) branching out to wg!
> 
> In wg I have:
> pave wg pendant
> turquoise pendant and earstuds
> magic wg mop pendant  and earstuds in same are coming Thursday!
> 
> My wedding ring and rhr are platinum and diamond. I also wear a yg 4 diamond love bracelet and a steel and yg gold Rolex with the gold flower face (picked it because I felt it looked vca-ish!) everyday.  I have no problem mixing metals!
> 
> VCA is such an addicting  a journey!  I bought my 1st piece, the 20 motif,  for my 40th bday (when it was $9800) .  I thought that was  going to be it...kinda like what i thought when I bought my first Birkin....
> Long story short,  I just turned 45 so I've  been an addict now for 5 years!  Time flies when you're having fun!!  Lol.   Truth is I didn't get 2nd piece for probably 2years later and then went a little crazy.  Also, when Dh travels or wants to get me something for an occasion it's an "easy" gift to get--he knows I will like, knows who to call, keeps him out of mall, etc!



Wow you have a great collection!  Smart of dh too, get you something you will love! Nice to see it was all bought within 5 years! LOL. 
Ok, no pendant! I really need and want necklace and earrings. I am good with other things. 
Oh and then Birkins too. Man I need to just forget it all. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> Wowza! Love the carnelian and solid yg!!!  I still can't see the allure of the perlee hoops, maybe you can do a mod shot so we can see how substantially they stand out.....you know....to justify it to sjunky  lol  You made me laugh about the Jlo comment as I always think of her whenever I see anyone wearing them.



Yes modeling pics!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> OMG! Beautiful! I love hoops and they are amazing! Dammit! LOL.
> My hair is waist length  and thick and dark, so I need presence!
> 
> Ok, need to stare at the pic a bit longer. I wish they were less, like 50 % less! LOL



Gosh, me too.  The price is jaw-droppingly awful.  I took the plunge before a price increase, after which I decided I wanted the white gold as well.  I'm afraid that's way on the back-burner.
Since your hair is long and magnificant, how about the two-drop alhambra earrings as an alternative?  I think they're very user-friendly and can go day-to evening. The three-drop are gorgeous too, but I don't think they're as versatile, more of an evening look.


----------



## texasbrooke

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> Love love love the hoops!  One day I'm going to get my torn love fixed so I can wear those!   Actually, on second thought, it's probably safer if I don't!!! I also love the diamond motif perlee hoops!  Thankfully those are too heavy so I'm safe on those too!  Lol


----------



## texasbrooke

Wait...I said that, not poodlgirl!   Posting from iPhone so messed up!  Sorry!


----------



## POODLGRL

CATEYES said:


> Wowza! Love the carnelian and solid yg!!!  I still can't see the allure of the perlee hoops, maybe you can do a mod shot so we can see how substantially they stand out.....you know....to justify it to sjunky  lol  You made me laugh about the Jlo comment as I always think of her whenever I see anyone wearing them.



I'll try, but I'm notoriously bad at taking photos of myself.
As an aside, I had to go to court last week and was wearing the Perlee hoops.  I was detained at security.  The Marshal kept demanding that I remove things-first the coat (it rang) then the shoes (it rang), then the watch (it still rang) and then the earrings.  That's where I drew the line.  How do you explain they're VCA and there's no way a girl would agree to be separated from her earrings?  I thought we were going to have a stand-off reminiscent of Ruby Ridge.  Ultimately an Upper Marshal intervened and they let me in and yes, with the earrings  still on my ears.  All I can say is that there must be a lot of gold in those earrings to set off  courthouse security.  And although they were a pretty penny, VCA did not at all scrimp on those puppies--the US Marshal's will vouch for it.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Gosh, me too.  The price is jaw-droppingly awful.  I took the plunge before a price increase, after which I decided I wanted the white gold as well.  I'm afraid that's way on the back-burner.
> Since your hair is long and magnificant, how about the two-drop alhambra earrings as an alternative?  I think they're very user-friendly and can go day-to evening. The three-drop are gorgeous too, but I don't think they're as versatile, more of an evening look.



Buying them back right now. LOL. Longgg story!


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I'll try, but I'm notoriously bad at taking photos of myself.
> As an aside, I had to go to court last week and was wearing the Perlee hoops.  I was detained at security.  The Marshal kept demanding that I remove things-first the coat (it rang) then the shoes (it rang), then the watch (it still rang) and then the earrings.  That's where I drew the line.  How do you explain they're VCA and there's no way a girl would agree to be separated from her earrings?  I thought we were going to have a stand-off reminiscent of Ruby Ridge.  Ultimately an Upper Marshal intervened and they let me in and yes, with the earrings  still on my ears.  All I can say is that there must be a lot of gold in those earrings to set off  courthouse security.  And although they were a pretty penny, VCA did not at all scrimp on those puppies--the US Marshal's will vouch for it.



HAHA! I love it! So they feel nice and weighty on the ear? Please say yes, I love that!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Buying them back right now. LOL. Longgg story!


I understand completely . . . which ones and please post so I can have something to salivate over . . . I am sooooo banned.


----------



## Florasun

POODLGRL said:


> I love, love, love my Perlee hoops. They're not too JLo, but big enough to see.  My hair is chin length so studs, such as the Alhambra can get lost-not that I don't have a few pair-I love them for everyday when I want to feel understated.
> For comparison, I also took a shot of the earrings with some of my Alhambra.  Although the perlee are rose gold, they're very subtle and I think blend beautifully with the yellow gold.  They're not as pink as the rose gold used by Cartier.
> Anyway, happy birthday and happy birthday shopping.  We're always happy to enable and I know everyone has suggestions based on pieces they love.



OMG! Swooning over the photo of your gold and carnelian necklace...


----------



## CATEYES

POODLGRL said:


> I'll try, but I'm notoriously bad at taking photos of myself.
> As an aside, I had to go to court last week and was wearing the Perlee hoops.  I was detained at security.  The Marshal kept demanding that I remove things-first the coat (it rang) then the shoes (it rang), then the watch (it still rang) and then the earrings.  That's where I drew the line.  How do you explain they're VCA and there's no way a girl would agree to be separated from her earrings?  I thought we were going to have a stand-off reminiscent of Ruby Ridge.  Ultimately an Upper Marshal intervened and they let me in and yes, with the earrings  still on my ears.  All I can say is that there must be a lot of gold in those earrings to set off  courthouse security.  And although they were a pretty penny, VCA did not at all scrimp on those puppies--the US Marshal's will vouch for it.



OMG!!  If you only could have seen the size of my eyes when I was reading this.  Ha ha!  Glad it turned out and you didn't have to remove them.  At their prices, good to know they are SOLID gold!  I am still smiling..too funny


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> HAHA! I love it! So they feel nice and weighty on the ear? Please say yes, I love that!



Yes, and it's odd-they feel substantial but not overly heavy.  One thing I like is that the perlee is graduated in size, the hoop is slightly narrower in the back.  That helps removes some of the weight.
It's funny how I came to buy them.  I was coming from Tiffany's where I had bought yellow gold hoops.  As I was going towards my car, I walked past VCA and saw the perlee's.  The Tiffany earrings paled in comparison.  I turned around, went back to Tiffany's and returned the earrings.  Months later after an agonizing debate with myself, I finally bought the Perlee's.  I would have regretted buying the Tiffany earrings, whereas I get a thrill everyday over Perlee's-whether I wear them or just see them in the drawer.
As Pasquale said, "Buy the best, cry once."


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, so I need the Perlee! 
I have Gucci hoops and the large Cartier love hoops that I never ever wear. 
I wear the Gucci a few times a week, so great investment!
I like that they are graduated too. I am buying back the 2 motif mop earrings . LOL. 
They are white gold and 2 mop motifs, one smaller and one larger.


----------



## aalinkaa

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> I'll try, but I'm notoriously bad at taking photos of myself.
> As an aside, I had to go to court last week and was wearing the Perlee hoops.  I was detained at security.  The Marshal kept demanding that I remove things-first the coat (it rang) then the shoes (it rang), then the watch (it still rang) and then the earrings.  That's where I drew the line.  How do you explain they're VCA and there's no way a girl would agree to be separated from her earrings?  I thought we were going to have a stand-off reminiscent of Ruby Ridge.  Ultimately an Upper Marshal intervened and they let me in and yes, with the earrings  still on my ears.  All I can say is that there must be a lot of gold in those earrings to set off  courthouse security.  And although they were a pretty penny, VCA did not at all scrimp on those puppies--the US Marshal's will vouch for it.



Lol funny story!


----------



## Florasun

Yes, I am lurking again because I feel a strong need to add another piece of VCA to my tiny collection. I am torn between the 20 motif YG MOP or the 20 motif rose gold. I already have the MOP bracelet which I could attach to a 20 motif MOP to make it even longer. Plus I have the MOP sweet earstuds, or the Jude Frances clover hoops, so there is no shortage of earrings to go with it. The the RG is TDF, but I don't have any RG earrings, and probably won't be getting any soon. Do you think the RG would be more versatile than the MOP?


----------



## POODLGRL

texasbrooke said:


> POODLGRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the hoops!  One day I'm going to get my torn love fixed so I can wear those!   Actually, on second thought, it's probably safer if I don't!!! I also love the diamond motif perlee hoops!  Thankfully those are too heavy so I'm safe on those too!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the diamond motif perlee hoops . . . don't even get me started.  And the bracelet . . .  I need a gold mine . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so I need the Perlee!
> I have Gucci hoops and the large Cartier love hoops that I never ever wear.
> I wear the Gucci a few times a week, so great investment!
> I like that they are graduated too. I am buying back the 2 motif mop earrings . LOL.
> They are white gold and 2 mop motifs, one smaller and one larger.



I've never seen the two-motifs you ladies are referring to but they do sound more wearable (more often) than the three motifs and most likely less heavy (I hate heavy earrings because then I dread wearing them).  So you used to have them and then sold them?


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> I've never seen the two-motifs you ladies are referring to but they do sound more wearable (more often) than the three motifs and most likely less heavy (I hate heavy earrings because then I dread wearing them).  So you used to have them and then sold them?



Yes, I bought them, wore them to dinner one time and then sold them and now am buying them back! 

Here they are! http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2388/Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs

So I will have large Frivole and these. I think the Perlee and another stud will set me fine for VCA!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so I need the Perlee!
> I have Gucci hoops and the large Cartier love hoops that I never ever wear.
> I wear the Gucci a few times a week, so great investment!
> I like that they are graduated too. I am buying back the 2 motif mop earrings . LOL.
> They are white gold and 2 mop motifs, one smaller and one larger.



I too had the Cartier love hoops.  I sold them.  They were not at all flattering.  They looked like a strip of gold bent into a circle.  I think Cartier undeservedly rests on its' laurels with many of its pieces.  Those earrings were a prime example.
Good choice on the Alhambra 2 Motif-earrings.  I bet they're glorious against your dark hair.  Please post modeling shots.
I would love the tiger's eye/carnelian combo, but will have to wait until a ship comes in, a bank is robbed and the proceeds are inadvertently dropped into my yard, or for some reason I become the object of a charitable donation, preferably sooner rather than later.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, I bought them, wore them to dinner one time and then sold them and now am buying them back!
> 
> Here they are! http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2388/Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs
> 
> So I will have large Frivole and these. I think the Perlee and another stud will set me fine for VCA!



I LOVE these.  I have the large frivole too, but haven't worn them much . . .  For some reason I seem to reach for the Alhambra when I'm running out the door.  Do you wear yours a lot? Do you have other frivole pieces?


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> texasbrooke said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the diamond motif perlee hoops . . . don't even get me started.  And the bracelet . . .  I need a gold mine . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have the Variation Perlee and not the medium! Yours are
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3012/Perlée Variation hoop earrings
> 
> and 7200!!! * dies*
Click to expand...


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I LOVE these.  I have the large frivole too, but haven't worn them much . . .  For some reason I seem to reach for the Alhambra when I'm running out the door.  Do you wear yours a lot? Do you have other frivole pieces?



I have the Frivole 2 motif ring. I never wear either. LOL.
I wear my Hermes enamels all the time and Gucci hoops . I need to switch it up!
I hope to wear the MOP though. I am glad to get them back! 
The Perlee are soo damn expensive, but amazing. My sa said she loves them more then Alhambra!


----------



## POODLGRL

Florasun said:


> Yes, I am lurking again because I feel a strong need to add another piece of VCA to my tiny collection. I am torn between the 20 motif YG MOP or the 20 motif rose gold. I already have the MOP bracelet which I could attach to a 20 motif MOP to make it even longer. Plus I have the MOP sweet earstuds, or the Jude Frances clover hoops, so there is no shortage of earrings to go with it. The the RG is TDF, but I don't have any RG earrings, and probably won't be getting any soon. Do you think the RG would be more versatile than the MOP?



Oh gosh, that's a hard one.  This is where we start with the slippery slope of VCA.  I think I might stick with the all MOP color story.  It completes the set.  Later you can add the rose gold and wear it on it's own or with the MOP (it's not so pink that it will clash with YG).  The two would look beautiful together.
Have you tried each necklace?  What does your heart say?   Finally, if you love the pink gold necklace, you can always fill-in later with the earrings.  Any price increase on the earrings will be relatively miniscule compared with the necklace.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> POODLGRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have the Variation Perlee and not the medium! Yours are
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/3012/Perlée Variation hoop earrings
> 
> and 7200!!! * dies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I have.  And when you refer to the medium, which are you referring to?
> And no, the price is not user-friendly, let alone reasonable.  As with all VCA, I'm glad I bought when I did. One thing's for sure, it's like a moving escalator and when the price next goes up it will make today's pricing seem reasonable.
> But I look at it this way: a couple of pairs of shoes could easily be several thousand dollars. An Hermes scarf or two--well, it all adds up.  At the end of the day, I'd rather have jewelry.   I figure a price increase is nothing more than a couple of pairs of shoes I can easily do without.
Click to expand...


----------



## Florasun

I have eyed the MOP for a long time now, but when I try it on, something in me hesitates. On the other hand, every time I try on the RG I love it and think it looks great with my coloring. Practicality would dictate that I get the MOP to finish out the set, (and I do love those pearly little clovers!), but the RG just looks so much better on me.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Oh gosh, that's a hard one.  This is where we start with the slippery slope of VCA.  I think I might stick with the all MOP color story.  It completes the set.  Later you can add the rose gold and wear it on it's own or with the MOP (it's not so pink that it will clash with YG).  The two would look beautiful together.
> Have you tried each necklace?  What does your heart say?   Finally, if you love the pink gold necklace, you can always fill-in later with the earrings.  Any price increase on the earrings will be relatively miniscule compared with the necklace.



 agree with MOP! But if the pink makes you go Gaga, then get pink. I am still working on my black and white collections. LOL/


----------



## Florasun

POODLGRL said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I have.  And when you refer to the medium, which are you referring to?
> And no, the price is not user-friendly, let alone reasonable.  As with all VCA, I'm glad I bought when I did. One thing's for sure, it's like a moving escalator and when the price next goes up it will make today's pricing seem reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me! I wish I had bought the necklace 5000 dollars ago!
Click to expand...


----------



## sjunky13

Florasun said:


> I have eyed the MOP for a long time now, but when I try it on, something in me hesitates. On the other hand, every time I try on the RG I love it and think it looks great with my coloring. Practicality would dictate that I get the MOP to finish out the set, (and I do love those pearly little clovers!), but the RG just looks so much better on me.



Go for it dear! Forget the mop! If this makes you swoon, then you know what to do! 
I guess it doesn't help to see her nice pink gold Alhambra! LOL


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> I have the Frivole 2 motif ring. I never wear either. LOL.
> I wear my Hermes enamels all the time and Gucci hoops . I need to switch it up!
> I hope to wear the MOP though. I am glad to get them back!
> The Perlee are soo damn expensive, but amazing. My sa said she loves them more then Alhambra!



There is (or was) a pair of the two motif on AFF, slightly less than retail.
When I was getting my last manicure the girl next to me was wearing a WG Perlee ring. It was simple yet rich looking.


----------



## sjunky13

Florasun said:


> There is (or was) a pair of the two motif on AFF, slightly less than retail.
> When I was getting my last manicure the girl next to me was wearing a WG Perlee ring. It was simple yet rich looking.



I want the Perlee to stack! The thin pink one! I want I want I want! LOL


----------



## sjunky13

Florasun said:


> POODLGRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me! I wish I had bought the necklace 5000 dollars ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How depressing, isn't it?
> I need to be happy with what I have ! I am blessed , may not have a lot, but have some and that is soo lucky and nice!
Click to expand...


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> I want the Perlee to stack! The thin pink one! I want I want I want! LOL



I know. It never ends, does it? This must be how a crack addict feels. But it is your birthday so go ahead and indulge!


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How depressing, isn't it?
> I need to be happy with what I have ! I am blessed , may not have a lot, but have some and that is soo lucky and nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that is going to be my mantra for the next few months while I wait for my money tree to grow. Hopefully it grows a lot before the next price increase!
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, I bought them, wore them to dinner one time and then sold them and now am buying them back!
> 
> Here they are! http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2388/Magic Alhambra earclips, 2 motifs
> 
> So I will have large Frivole and these. I think the Perlee and another stud will set me fine for VCA!



I hadn't seen these when I looked under the Alhambra heading.  They are very nice  I like them a lot actually so I see why you are buying them back.  I like them with the yg due to light color of MOP and bright color of yg.  Nice choice-thank you for the link!


----------



## sjunky13

florasun said:


> i know. It never ends, does it? This must be how a crack addict feels. But it is your birthday so go ahead and indulge!



lol ily! :d


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How depressing, isn't it?
> I need to be happy with what I have ! I am blessed , may not have a lot, but have some and that is soo lucky and nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun, you are absolutely right.  There can be no satisfaction if the narrative is about what we don't have and what we want, as opposed to what we do have.  I wish I didn't need reminding.  Thank you for the reminder.
Click to expand...


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> I hadn't seen these when I looked under the Alhambra heading.  They are very nice  I like them a lot actually so I see why you are buying them back.  I like them with the yg due to light color of MOP and bright color of yg.  Nice choice-thank you for the link!



TY! I am happy, I love YG and MOP. 


Ok ladies, remember we should be happy for all we have! We are lucky to even own one piece! 
Now I would love love love to have some collections here but that is not happening and I am ok with it! 

Happy new Vca for everyone! Or go look at what you have and find  anew way to wear it!


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun, you are absolutely right.  There can be no satisfaction if the narrative is about what we don't have and what we want, as opposed to what we do have.  I wish I didn't need reminding.  Thank you for the reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. It is quoting the wrong person all the time! How crazy !
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay that is going to be my mantra for the next few months while I wait for my money tree to grow. Hopefully it grows a lot before the next price increase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He he!  I feel like an addict at times as well.  Glad I am not the only one.  I want so many things then once I get it and I am certain will satisfy me, I get hooked on another (it's gotten really bad with Chanel handbags and shoes... sigh).  My dh likes to buy me diamonds so doesn't see why I'd rather have VCA for jewelry but he knows I have always loved clovers in general so maybe he'll come around more  I certainly love to look at everyone's collections here.
> 
> sjunky-I just looked up the 2 motif clovers on AFF and they are on sale now for $4900. so about $1500. savings before VCA would include tax (AFF does not charge of course).  I hope you get these either way for your BD!
Click to expand...


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> He he!  I feel like an addict at times as well.  Glad I am not the only one.  I want so many things then once I get it and I am certain will satisfy me, I get hooked on another (it's gotten really bad with Chanel handbags and shoes... sigh).  My dh likes to buy me diamonds so doesn't see why I'd rather have VCA for jewelry but he knows I have always loved clovers in general so maybe he'll come around more  I certainly love to look at everyone's collections here.
> 
> sjunky-I just looked up the 2 motif clovers on AFF and they are on sale now for $4900. so about $1500. savings before VCA would include tax (AFF does not charge of course).  I hope you get these either way for your BD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them! I am almost sure they are mine! LMAO!
> 
> Yes, I need to skip out on Chanel. The quality and prices are making me upset. I would love another flap, but am buying jewelry instead and using what I have. Chanel is cray cray!
> I wore my crackled patent blush jumbo to the Chanel boutique and everyone was going nuts. l would love to have it! But I am finding it hard to pay double on principle. I am sure if the perfect bag came along, I would get over that quick. LOL.
> But it is easier to get jewelry and enjoy it, rather than a new bag that everyone will be staring at. With the jewelry, no one really knows how much, it could of been a gift, costume or old. But a new Chanel bag can bring unwanted attention from rude people. KWIM?
> I am rambling!
Click to expand...


----------



## POODLGRL

For those who have expressed interest in the double drop VCA alhambra, a nice pair just went up on ebay:
I think they're priced lower than Ann's:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...35629?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item1c2f78e20d

There's also a pair of Sweet Alhambra in turquoise and white gold with a best offer option: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...23109?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item337f4901c5

Finally, a Perlee Signature bracelet in white gold, size medium, also with a best offer option:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...6001?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item43b2c33391


----------



## Junkenpo

POODLGRL said:


> I love, love, love my Perlee hoops. T



Love, love, love this photo, those earrings are awesome and I especially love that carnelian!


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> CATEYES said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got them! I am almost sure they are mine! LMAO!
> 
> Yes, I need to skip out on Chanel. The quality and prices are making me upset. I would love another flap, but am buying jewelry instead and using what I have. Chanel is cray cray!
> I wore my crackled patent blush jumbo to the Chanel boutique and everyone was going nuts. l would love to have it! But I am finding it hard to pay double on principle. I am sure if the perfect bag came along, I would get over that quick. LOL.
> But it is easier to get jewelry and enjoy it, rather than a new bag that everyone will be staring at. With the jewelry, no one really knows how much, it could of been a gift, costume or old. But a new Chanel bag can bring unwanted attention from rude people. KWIM?
> I am rambling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cray cray!  LMAO  You ladies are killing me tonight   I am very selective with my Chanel pieces and I find their sandals to be very comfy and of course beautiful so I justify it to myself.  I agree that it can bring about unwanted attention.  I noticed my vernis LV items did this several times so I am not really into it as much anymore.  Most jewelry is less....bling bling if you will, except for certain diamond pieces.  Or if eyecatching, at least most people won't know who the designer is and how much it costs.  I feel good about purchasing jewelry because I know I can have it forever and even pass it down to my daughter (s) (or if I never get a daughter from God) grand- daughters.  Like a little piece of me will live on.  Not so much from handbags and shoes lol.  Were you saying those were the earrings you consigned to AFF or that you bought them from them and are hoping it went through?  That would be funny if you bought back the same pair you consigned :giggles:
Click to expand...


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cray cray!  LMAO  You ladies are killing me tonight   I am very selective with my Chanel pieces and I find their sandals to be very comfy and of course beautiful so I justify it to myself.  I agree that it can bring about unwanted attention.  I noticed my vernis LV items did this several times so I am not really into it as much anymore.  Most jewelry is less....bling bling if you will, except for certain diamond pieces.  Or if eyecatching, at least most people won't know who the designer is and how much it costs.  I feel good about purchasing jewelry because I know I can have it forever and even pass it down to my daughter (s) (or if I never get a daughter from God) grand- daughters.  Like a little piece of me will live on.  Not so much from handbags and shoes lol.  Were you saying those were the earrings you consigned to AFF or that you bought them from them and are hoping it went through?  That would be funny if you bought back the same pair you consigned :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Chanel ballet flats!
> I had sold the earrings to someone and she may have sold them to Anns!
> I am not sure, but the dates add up and they were mint..ect.
> There are some on ebay , Poodlegirl posted if you are interested!
Click to expand...


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> CATEYES said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Chanel ballet flats!
> I had sold the earrings to someone and she may have sold them to Anns!
> I am not sure, but the dates add up and they were mint..ect.
> There are some on ebay , Poodlegirl posted if you are interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put them on layaway?  I see they are on now so I hope that was you.  My dh is going to kill me if I ask for a $5,000. pair of earrings right now because I have been very naughty spending money for the past 6 months (yikes!)  He bought me a pair of Tiffany Victoria earrings for our anniversary this month too.  Plus I am hoping for something malachite despite-fingers crossed.
Click to expand...


----------



## POODLGRL

Junkenpo said:


> Love, love, love this photo, those earrings are awesome and I especially love that carnelian!



Thank you Junkenpo!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> CATEYES said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got them! I am almost sure they are mine! LMAO!
> 
> Yes, I need to skip out on Chanel. The quality and prices are making me upset. I would love another flap, but am buying jewelry instead and using what I have. Chanel is cray cray!
> I wore my crackled patent blush jumbo to the Chanel boutique and everyone was going nuts. l would love to have it! But I am finding it hard to pay double on principle. I am sure if the perfect bag came along, I would get over that quick. LOL.
> But it is easier to get jewelry and enjoy it, rather than a new bag that everyone will be staring at. With the jewelry, no one really knows how much, it could of been a gift, costume or old. But a new Chanel bag can bring unwanted attention from rude people. KWIM?
> I am rambling!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think $4000-$5000 on a handbag (or more) and I could have had Van Cleef. If I'm careful, I'll have the jewelry forever, whereas a handbag is far more fungible, not to mention fickle.  Styles change (yes, with jewelry too) and there's no assurance I'll even want to wear it next year.  And as you mention sjunky, Chanel's very conspicicious, whereas VCA is quiet and under-the-radar, which is a big part of its' appeal; quiet and elegant.  I like my status bags that way too--the bolide, Sophia Coppola all leather speedy for Louis Vuitton, and a few others.  In my opinion, luxury should be quiet and elegant.
Click to expand...


----------



## einseine

Florasun said:


> I have eyed the MOP for a long time now, but when I try it on, something in me hesitates. On the other hand, every time I try on the RG I love it and think it looks great with my coloring. Practicality would dictate that I get the MOP to finish out the set, (and I do love those pearly little clovers!), but the RG just looks so much better on me.



Get solid pink!  I Love my 2 10-motif in PG!  I mostly wear them in 20-motif.  I love love my onyx, but I wear PG more than onyx.  Onyx X YG motifs sometimes catch my clothes (knit, tweed, etc.), but solid PG motifs never do!


----------



## einseine

I got sweet alhambra in onyx!!!  Love them! 
(But, it took me some time to get used to taking them off.)


----------



## Florasun

einseine said:


> I got sweet alhambra in onyx!!!  Love them!
> (But, it took me some time to get used to taking them off.)



I have always thought the black onyx and YG is such a classic and elegant combination. Your set is lovely! (I know what you mean about getting the sweets on and off - those backs are killers.)


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> CATEYES said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got them! I am almost sure they are mine! LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats! It will be too funny if they are yours. You can check the serial number. Thank you for saving me from temptation!
Click to expand...


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> CATEYES said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got them! I am almost sure they are mine! LMAO!
> 
> Yes, I need to skip out on Chanel. The quality and prices are making me upset. I would love another flap, but am buying jewelry instead and using what I have. Chanel is cray cray!
> I wore my crackled patent blush jumbo to the Chanel boutique and everyone was going nuts. l would love to have it! But I am finding it hard to pay double on principle. I am sure if the perfect bag came along, I would get over that quick. LOL.
> But it is easier to get jewelry and enjoy it, rather than a new bag that everyone will be staring at. With the jewelry, no one really knows how much, it could of been a gift, costume or old. But a new Chanel bag can bring unwanted attention from rude people. KWIM?
> I am rambling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about Chanel. I got my 2 jumbos (black and beige) and decided to stop there and only buy jewelry going forward. I get prices increasing on gold but on leather it's just crazy especially if the quality is going downhill.
Click to expand...


----------



## Junkenpo

How often have you ladies had an anticlimactic moment?  

I picked up a preowned 10 motif onyx recently with the intention of saving up for another 10 in a couple of years.... and while I love my bracelet, I'm surprised at how little I'm enjoying the necklace.  Granted, what I thought I really wanted was to wear it longer as 2 tens, but even with that goal in mind, I'm not as excited about being halfway there as I thought I would be. 

I do have the option of returning it, and I think I might. So weird to be contemplating this after thinking I wanted one so much.  I love the way 10 motif looks on everyone here, and 20 has been my HG since I picked up my bracelet.... but I'm no where near as thrilled as I thought i'd be.


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> Get solid pink!  I Love my 2 10-motif in PG!  I mostly wear them in 20-motif.  I love love my onyx, but I wear PG more than onyx.  Onyx X YG motifs sometimes catch my clothes (knit, tweed, etc.), but solid PG motifs never do!



Listen to yourself! Pay attention! Go with with the pink gold.  Your heart sings when you talk about it, whereas it seems like you're trying to talk yourself into the MOP simply because it completes the set.  Trust me, if you buy the MOP you'll always look at it and say "I should have bought the PG." One day if you still want it, you can always pick-up the MOP-the 20-motif always come up in the resale market whereas I've never seen the pink gold.


----------



## POODLGRL

Junkenpo said:


> How often have you ladies had an anticlimactic moment?
> 
> I picked up a preowned 10 motif onyx recently with the intention of saving up for another 10 in a couple of years.... and while I love my bracelet, I'm surprised at how little I'm enjoying the necklace.  Granted, what I thought I really wanted was to wear it longer as 2 tens, but even with that goal in mind, I'm not as excited about being halfway there as I thought I would be.
> 
> I do have the option of returning it, and I think I might. So weird to be contemplating this after thinking I wanted one so much.  I love the way 10 motif looks on everyone here, and 20 has been my HG since I picked up my bracelet.... but I'm no where near as thrilled as I thought i'd be.


My recommendation: if you're already thinking about it, its time to return it.  You're trying to talk yourself into something you don't like.  Fortunately you still have a return option-take advantage of it.  There's no point in keeping a 10-motif you won't wear in the hope of picking up the remaining piece of the puzzle just to make it wearable.  If 20 is what you really want, wait for it, you never know what's right around the corner. And if you want to wear the 20-motif choker length, it will look fabulous doubled.
As an aside, I love the 10 motifs on the ladies here, but I don't particularly care for the look on me. I too prefer the 20-motif.


----------



## POODLGRL

Florasun said:


> I have always thought the black onyx and YG is such a classic and elegant combination. Your set is lovely! (I know what you mean about getting the sweets on and off - those backs are killers.)


OMG those french backs?  They're awful. I have nightmares of the back skittling across the floor, which happens nearly every time I go to wear them.  However, they are secure.  If you request, I think they'll change the backs for the more traditional butterflies. Keep the french backs though if you ever want to sell them . . .


----------



## 628628

einseine, I had no idea onyx came in sweet. It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## sjunky13

WOW, all the quoting is messed up! But TY everyone! I am getting back the MOP dangles and want 1 more pair of VCA earrings and then necklaces! Hehe!


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> How often have you ladies had an anticlimactic moment?
> 
> I picked up a preowned 10 motif onyx recently with the intention of saving up for another 10 in a couple of years.... and while I love my bracelet, I'm surprised at how little I'm enjoying the necklace.  Granted, what I thought I really wanted was to wear it longer as 2 tens, but even with that goal in mind, I'm not as excited about being halfway there as I thought I would be.
> 
> I do have the option of returning it, and I think I might. So weird to be contemplating this after thinking I wanted one so much.  I love the way 10 motif looks on everyone here, and 20 has been my HG since I picked up my bracelet.... but I'm no where near as thrilled as I thought i'd be.



Have you tried adding the bracelet to the necklace so you can see it lengthened some?  Maybe it will help you decide.


----------



## vintagefinds

I can see how this would get addicting! I really enjoyed looking at all the eye candy in this thread. I'd never heard of VCA before joining PF. I've never seen one in person, but there is a VCA in a mall that just happens to be right near where my extended family lives. I might have to check it out.

I'm eyeing the sweet bracelet in either plain rose gold or rose gold and carnelian. Any reason to consider one over the other?


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo said:


> How often have you ladies had an anticlimactic moment?
> 
> I picked up a preowned 10 motif onyx recently with the intention of saving up for another 10 in a couple of years.... and while I love my bracelet, I'm surprised at how little I'm enjoying the necklace.  Granted, what I thought I really wanted was to wear it longer as 2 tens, but even with that goal in mind, I'm not as excited about being halfway there as I thought I would be.
> 
> I do have the option of returning it, and I think I might. So weird to be contemplating this after thinking I wanted one so much.  I love the way 10 motif looks on everyone here, and 20 has been my HG since I picked up my bracelet.... but I'm no where near as thrilled as I thought i'd be.



Aw, I'm so sorry you feel this way but I know what you mean!

You should do whatever feels right for you but I had a 10-motif MOP/YG for years and did not like it much on its own. I'm glad I sat on it over the 4 years between getting it and my other 10-motif because having a 20 is awesome and there were some price increases in there!

What do you think of it linked with the bracelet you love? I did that with mine (a 10 motif and a bracelet) and it was a better length but I love the full length 100x more. 

It's a lot of money so if returning is something you want to do go for it but if it's the HG keep the long term in mind! I don't regret that I did!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> WOW, all the quoting is messed up! But TY everyone! I am getting back the MOP dangles and want 1 more pair of VCA earrings and then necklaces! Hehe!



This is giving me newfounded courage to avoid the Hermes threads and the CDC I've been eyeing (how many do I really need) and put it towards a VCA HG.


----------



## sbelle

Junkenpo said:


> How often have you ladies had an anticlimactic moment?
> 
> I picked up a preowned 10 motif onyx recently with the intention of saving up for another 10 in a couple of years.... and while I love my bracelet, I'm surprised at how little I'm enjoying the necklace.  Granted, what I thought I really wanted was to wear it longer as 2 tens, but even with that goal in mind, I'm not as excited about being halfway there as I thought I would be.
> 
> I do have the option of returning it, and I think I might. So weird to be contemplating this after thinking I wanted one so much.  I love the way 10 motif looks on everyone here, and 20 has been my HG since I picked up my bracelet.... but I'm no where near as thrilled as I thought i'd be.







POODLGRL said:


> *My recommendation: if you're already thinking about it, its time to return it*.  You're trying to talk yourself into something you don't like.



I totally agree.  I have made that mistake before.


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> I got sweet alhambra in onyx!!!  Love them!
> (But, it took me some time to get used to taking them off.)



So pretty on you!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

POODLGRL said:


> Do you mean the all gold Vintage Alhambra bracelet?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AUT...8686?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item5d394764be  This is a nice vintage piece and authentic. Originally the claps on the Alhambra (necklaces and bracelets) were made with a  spring ring.  This is was used in the '70's- '80's.  Based on the design of the clover motifs and the satin finish, it's probably from the '80's.  It's good to study older pieces. It's a big help when trying to distinguish vintage from counterfeit.



You know what? I re-read her post on ebay and saw "vintage" and thought "ohhhh, VINTAGE!" As, opposed to Vintage Alhambra.  Thank you so much for pointing that out to me!! Great information! I love to collect vintage pieces. Perhaps, I will consider that one, as well...


----------



## POODLGRL

mamaluvsbags said:


> You know what? I re-read her post on ebay and saw "vintage" and thought "ohhhh, VINTAGE!" As, opposed to Vintage Alhambra.  Thank you so much for pointing that out to me!! Great information! I love to collect vintage pieces. Perhaps, I will consider that one, as well...


I had to laugh when I read your post . . .  It is confusing. It's _vintage_ Alhambra as opposed to Vintage Alhambra!


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> How often have you ladies had an anticlimactic moment?
> 
> I picked up a preowned 10 motif onyx recently with the intention of saving up for another 10 in a couple of years.... and while I love my bracelet, I'm surprised at how little I'm enjoying the necklace.  Granted, what I thought I really wanted was to wear it longer as 2 tens, but even with that goal in mind, I'm not as excited about being halfway there as I thought I would be.
> 
> I do have the option of returning it, and I think I might. So weird to be contemplating this after thinking I wanted one so much.  I love the way 10 motif looks on everyone here, and 20 has been my HG since I picked up my bracelet.... but I'm no where near as thrilled as I thought i'd be.



That's a lot of money to be tied up in something you are unsure of. Can you get to a store where you can try on a 20 motif? If you still don't love it then return the 10. If you do love it, then hang on!


----------



## sjunky13

Florasun said:


> sjunky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats! It will be too funny if they are yours. You can check the serial number. Thank you for saving me from temptation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see if they are mine! LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lubird217 said:


> Has anyone every tried this ring on?
> 
> I love this as a wedding band and have to get out to see it soon!



This is identical to my wedding band but mine is custom Cartier.
I love it and have not taken it off since the day we married.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> I love, love, love my Perlee hoops. They're not too JLo, but big enough to see.  My hair is chin length so studs, such as the Alhambra can get lost-not that I don't have a few pair-I love them for everyday when I want to feel understated.
> For comparison, I also took a shot of the earrings with some of my Alhambra.  Although the perlee are rose gold, they're very subtle and I think blend beautifully with the yellow gold.  They're not as pink as the rose gold used by Cartier.
> Anyway, happy birthday and happy birthday shopping.  We're always happy to enable and I know everyone has suggestions based on pieces they love.



You're killing me, Poodlgrl


----------



## Majara

einseine said:


> I got sweet alhambra in onyx!!!  Love them!
> (But, it took me some time to get used to taking them off.)



img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/2033906d1358943306-vca-van-cleef-and-arpels-addiction-support-group-img_2703.jpg

Verry beautifull. As i was in London they shown me 2 sices of earrings. Is these the little (Child) sice?


----------



## einseine

Florasun said:


> I have always thought the black onyx and YG is such a classic and elegant combination. Your set is lovely! (I know what you mean about getting the sweets on and off - those backs are killers.)



Thanks Florasun!  I did not know that getting the sweets on and off is this hard...



628628 said:


> einseine, I had no idea onyx came in sweet. It looks gorgeous on you.



Thanks 628628!  I really love them!!  Very versatile like diamond studs!



sbelle said:


> So pretty on you!



Thanks sbelle!  My next earrings should be WG vintage alhambra dimamond ones!!!



Majara said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/2033906d1358943306-vca-van-cleef-and-arpels-addiction-support-group-img_2703.jpg
> 
> Verry beautifull. As i was in London they shown me 2 sices of earrings. Is these the little (Child) sice?



Thanks Majara!  Yes, those are small ones.  Have you tried both sizes on?  Getting small ones on/off is a bit difficult...


----------



## Majara

Thanks einsein

No i hold them only on my ear. The sales assistent said these are not so beautifull on me because the are for children but i thought the are beautifull. 
I think they want sell the expencive one


----------



## beachy10

Majara said:


> Thanks einsein
> 
> No i hold them only on my ear. The sales assistent said these are not so beautifull on me because the are for children but i thought the are beautifull.
> I think they want sell the expencive one



I hate when they say the sweets are for children. I am sorry but I would not spend $1.5-2K on earrings/bracelets for kids that will either get lost or ruined.

I never ask SAs for their opinions because they always try to get me to spend more money. Afterall, I am the one who has to wear them and has to pay for them!


----------



## Majara

beachy10 said:


> I hate when they say the sweets are for children. I am sorry but I would not spend $1.5-2K on earrings/bracelets for kids that will either get lost or ruined.
> 
> I never ask SAs for their opinions because they always try to get me to spend more money. Afterall, I am the one who has to wear them and has to pay for them!



Thanks for your opinnion, you are so right! It is my money and next time in a store i will remember your answer!.


----------



## Florasun

Majara said:


> Thanks einsein
> 
> No i hold them only on my ear. The sales assistent said these are not so beautifull on me* because the are for children *but i thought the are beautifull.
> I think they want sell the expencive one


Well that's news to all of us women older than 12 who have purchased them!
I think you're right they just want to get you to buy a more expensive pair.


----------



## Florasun

Is anybody wearing their VCA today? If yes, what?

I am wearing my turquoise earclips for the first time in months. They were hiding in the safe and I had forgotten how beautiful they are....


----------



## elleestbelle

Florasun said:


> Is anybody wearing their VCA today? If yes, what?
> 
> I am wearing my turquoise earclips for the first time in months. They were hiding in the safe and I had forgotten how beautiful they are....



I'm wearing my sweet ear studs in mop with yg. I love these and wear them almost every day!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> Is anybody wearing their VCA today? If yes, what?




   20 motif Vintage Alhambra onyx necklace.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Thanks Florasun!  I did not know that getting the sweets on and off is this hard...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 628628!  I really love them!!  Very versatile like diamond studs!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sbelle!  My next earrings should be WG vintage alhambra dimamond ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Majara!  Yes, those are small ones.  Have you tried both sizes on?  Getting small ones on/off is a bit difficult...




I love them on you! They look bigger, you are petite and they frame you nice. I need larger earrings for my bigger face!


----------



## saks4me

Haven't been here in a long time. Wearing my 10-motif chalcedony... but that's everyday! 

Damn, should have visited this thread months ago. Could have asked my cousin to check out / pick up the LE!


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Thinking of adding to my collection as I have a big birthday approaching--I have the sweet alhambra earring onyx YG, 2 charms in both onyx YG and mop YG and a 5 motif bracelet in vintage alhambra MOP YG.  On my radar is solid YG 5 motif vintage alhambra, single YG pendant vintage alhambra or onyx 5 motif vintage alhambra.  I'm trying to figure out what would best complement what I already have.  I'm currently thinking I could layer the MOP and onyx if I bought it--could I link them together and wear as a necklace? Or is that weird?  I would love a 10 motif, but it's just not in the budget.

I do love the new rose gold/bois d'amourette but it seems sort of random to add to the collection.

Any thoughts or advice from you VCA lovers would be appreciated!!!


----------



## beachy10

mamaluvsbags said:


> Thinking of adding to my collection as I have a big birthday approaching--I have the sweet alhambra earring onyx YG, 2 charms in both onyx YG and mop YG and a 5 motif bracelet in vintage alhambra MOP YG.  On my radar is solid YG 5 motif vintage alhambra, single YG pendant vintage alhambra or onyx 5 motif vintage alhambra.  I'm trying to figure out what would best complement what I already have.  I'm currently thinking I could layer the MOP and onyx if I bought it--could I link them together and wear as a necklace? Or is that weird?  I would love a 10 motif, but it's just not in the budget.
> 
> I do love the new rose gold/bois d'amourette but it seems sort of random to add to the collection.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice from you VCA lovers would be appreciated!!!



My vote is the onyx bracelet. It pairs nicley with the mop bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Is anybody wearing their VCA today? If yes, what?
> 
> I am wearing my turquoise earclips for the first time in months. They were hiding in the safe and I had forgotten how beautiful they are....



Onyx ten motif..


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi ladies!

Thanks to all who have weighed in about my 10 motif acquisition.  I've been wearing it around the house trying to get used to the feel. I don't usually wear short necklaces, which is probably part of my lack of current enthusiasm. When I do wear short necklaces they are very small, light, and delicate so I can't feel it.  I like rings and bracelets and long necklaces to see and admire my jewelry. 

I've tried it on with different tops and dresses and I admit it looks beautiful in the mirror, so that's why I'm stuck.  

I also tried linking it with my bracelet... for those who have shortened their  bracelets, and wonder what it looks like when linked, I've attached a pic with the bracelet part visible.  You can't see it when it's at the back of my neck with my hair down. (I had my bracelet shortened to 6.75 inches).  I do much prefer it longer.  I'm thinking of maybe having the 10 motif lengthened a couple inches. 







I also attached a simple chain necklace to the 10 motif and brought my hair a little forward to simulate a 20.... absolute love!  I'd probably wear it at this length more often than not, but I do like the idea of having the option. 






So yeah, I've gotten no where in my decision making, but I've still got some time before the return deadline is up, so I'm still contemplating.


----------



## bigheart

I am waiting for word on whether my NM can order me the wg/turq sweet earrings, anybody ordered or heard anything on this recently?

Send good vibes my way, I want them for my valentine's day gift


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thanks to all who have weighed in about my 10 motif acquisition.  I've been wearing it around the house trying to get used to the feel. I don't usually wear short necklaces, which is probably part of my lack of current enthusiasm. When I do wear short necklaces they are very small, light, and delicate so I can't feel it.  I like rings and bracelets and long necklaces to see and admire my jewelry.
> 
> I've tried it on with different tops and dresses and I admit it looks beautiful in the mirror, so that's why I'm stuck.
> 
> I also tried linking it with my bracelet... for those who have shortened their  bracelets, and wonder what it looks like when linked, I've attached a pic with the bracelet part visible.  You can't see it when it's at the back of my neck with my hair down. (I had my bracelet shortened to 6.75 inches).  I do much prefer it longer.  I'm thinking of maybe having the 10 motif lengthened a couple inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also attached a simple chain necklace to the 10 motif and brought my hair a little forward to simulate a 20.... absolute love!  I'd probably wear it at this length more often than not, but I do like the idea of having the option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I've gotten no where in my decision making, but I've still got some time before the return deadline is up, so I'm still contemplating.



I really like the 10 motif connected with your 5 motif!  The length is perfect since your used to wearing longer necklaces.  I really, really like this length because you can wear it with most outfits-you have me thinking about changing my wish list now.  Maybe think about it a little longer before you return it......


----------



## texasbrooke

bigheart said:


> I am waiting for word on whether my NM can order me the wg/turq sweet earrings, anybody ordered or heard anything on this recently?
> 
> Send good vibes my way, I want them for my valentine's day gift


Good vibes!!! And and fyi: I ordered them and got them around this time last year through NM in Houston, so I feel your chances are very good for a "sweet" Valentine's day!!!


----------



## bigheart

thanks texasbrooke, they said they should know something in the next day or so but that it would probably take 6 weeks or so to get them, have you been happy with the size of the sweet earring, and were you happy with the color of the turq when you got it, I have heard about some pieces being lighter and some darker

Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I got sweet alhambra in onyx!!!  Love them!
> (But, it took me some time to get used to taking them off.)



How did I miss this?  Super cute on you.  I am envious of your onyx collection  I love to watch your collection grow over such a short period of time


----------



## beachy10

AFF has this grey mop modern bracelet in WG for 4500.

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/gray_mother_of_pearl_modern_alhambra_bracelet


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thanks to all who have weighed in about my 10 motif acquisition.  I've been wearing it around the house trying to get used to the feel. I don't usually wear short necklaces, which is probably part of my lack of current enthusiasm. When I do wear short necklaces they are very small, light, and delicate so I can't feel it.  I like rings and bracelets and long necklaces to see and admire my jewelry.
> 
> I've tried it on with different tops and dresses and I admit it looks beautiful in the mirror, so that's why I'm stuck.
> 
> I also tried linking it with my bracelet... for those who have shortened their  bracelets, and wonder what it looks like when linked, I've attached a pic with the bracelet part visible.  You can't see it when it's at the back of my neck with my hair down. (I had my bracelet shortened to 6.75 inches).  I do much prefer it longer.  I'm thinking of maybe having the 10 motif lengthened a couple inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also attached a simple chain necklace to the 10 motif and brought my hair a little forward to simulate a 20.... absolute love!  I'd probably wear it at this length more often than not, but I do like the idea of having the option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I've gotten no where in my decision making, but I've still got some time before the return deadline is up, so I'm still contemplating.



both lengths look really good on you! if you get another 10 motif, then, along with your bracelet, you will be able to create multiple looks - 10 motif, 15 motif, 20 motif, 25, motif. I wonder if you can loop the 25 around your neck twice? has anybody tried this? photos?


----------



## Florasun

bigheart said:


> I am waiting for word on whether my NM can order me the wg/turq sweet earrings, anybody ordered or heard anything on this recently?
> 
> Send good vibes my way, I want them for my valentine's day gift



Good luck!


----------



## POODLGRL

Florasun said:


> Is anybody wearing their VCA today? If yes, what?
> 
> I am wearing my turquoise earclips for the first time in months. They were hiding in the safe and I had forgotten how beautiful they are....



Magic Alhambra necklace-YG & MOP (in fact, it's still on), jumbo YG Alhambra earclips . . .


----------



## POODLGRL

Florasun said:


> both lengths look really good on you! if you get another 10 motif, then, along with your bracelet, you will be able to create multiple looks - 10 motif, 15 motif, 20 motif, 25, motif. I wonder if you can loop the 25 around your neck twice? has anybody tried this? photos?


Actually, I can get my 20 around twice.


----------



## POODLGRL

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thanks to all who have weighed in about my 10 motif acquisition.  I've been wearing it around the house trying to get used to the feel. I don't usually wear short necklaces, which is probably part of my lack of current enthusiasm. When I do wear short necklaces they are very small, light, and delicate so I can't feel it.  I like rings and bracelets and long necklaces to see and admire my jewelry.
> 
> I've tried it on with different tops and dresses and I admit it looks beautiful in the mirror, so that's why I'm stuck.
> 
> I also tried linking it with my bracelet... for those who have shortened their  bracelets, and wonder what it looks like when linked, I've attached a pic with the bracelet part visible.  You can't see it when it's at the back of my neck with my hair down. (I had my bracelet shortened to 6.75 inches).  I do much prefer it longer.  I'm thinking of maybe having the 10 motif lengthened a couple inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also attached a simple chain necklace to the 10 motif and brought my hair a little forward to simulate a 20.... absolute love!  I'd probably wear it at this length more often than not, but I do like the idea of having the option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I've gotten no where in my decision making, but I've still got some time before the return deadline is up, so I'm still contemplating.


It's a tough one as both look good on you, but what it really comes down to is what you like on yourself.  Your preference all along has been with a longer necklace.  
As an aside, I know if I start asking a lot of questions and can't decide, it means that it's just not right.  The things I love, I've bought quickly-not exactly on impulse, although at first glance it might look that way, but without hesitation.
Listen to your inner voice.  I think you already know what the decision is, you just need to pay attention.


----------



## texasbrooke

bigheart said:
			
		

> thanks texasbrooke, they said they should know something in the next day or so but that it would probably take 6 weeks or so to get them, have you been happy with the size of the sweet earring, and were you happy with the color of the turq when you got it, I have heard about some pieces being lighter and some darker
> 
> Thanks!



I love the color of mine!  They are not super dark --more Tiffany blue.  Also have the pendant and they are very close in tone.  
Fyi, I ordered wg/mop sweets through nm on Dec 30th and was told 10 days or so.  On Jan 8th was told VCA was sold out and I was on list but it would 10-12 weeks.  This past Tuesday, Jan 22 I get notification that they are in. They shipped out to me and I received today.  How 10 days turns into 10-12 weeks and then appear in 2 weeks is a mystery to me, but happy to have them!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

texasbrooke said:


> I love the color of mine!  They are not super dark --more Tiffany blue.  Also have the pendant and they are very close in tone.
> Fyi, I ordered wg/mop sweets through nm on Dec 30th and was told 10 days or so.  On Jan 8th was told VCA was sold out and I was on list but it would 10-12 weeks.  This past Tuesday, Jan 22 I get notification that they are in. They shipped out to me and I received today.  How 10 days turns into 10-12 weeks and then appear in 2 weeks is a mystery to me, but happy to have them!!!



I'd love to see pictures . . .


----------



## XCCX

Junkenpo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thanks to all who have weighed in about my 10 motif acquisition.  I've been wearing it around the house trying to get used to the feel. I don't usually wear short necklaces, which is probably part of my lack of current enthusiasm. When I do wear short necklaces they are very small, light, and delicate so I can't feel it.  I like rings and bracelets and long necklaces to see and admire my jewelry.
> 
> I've tried it on with different tops and dresses and I admit it looks beautiful in the mirror, so that's why I'm stuck.
> 
> I also tried linking it with my bracelet... for those who have shortened their  bracelets, and wonder what it looks like when linked, I've attached a pic with the bracelet part visible.  You can't see it when it's at the back of my neck with my hair down. (I had my bracelet shortened to 6.75 inches).  I do much prefer it longer.  I'm thinking of maybe having the 10 motif lengthened a couple inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also attached a simple chain necklace to the 10 motif and brought my hair a little forward to simulate a 20.... absolute love!  I'd probably wear it at this length more often than not, but I do like the idea of having the option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I've gotten no where in my decision making, but I've still got some time before the return deadline is up, so I'm still contemplating.



I've always loved the look of VCA's motif necklaces that are long.. I think I prefer the longer length on you just a little bit more.. Good luck!


----------



## sbelle

POODLGRL said:


> As an aside, I know if I start asking a lot of questions and can't decide, it means that it's just not right.  The things I love, I've bought quickly-not exactly on impulse, although at first glance it might look that way, but without hesitation.



Exactly the same for me.


----------



## texasbrooke

POODLGRL said:
			
		

> I'd love to see pictures . . .



Have this pic of the pendant on my phone.  Will take pics earrings later.


----------



## texasbrooke

texasbrooke said:
			
		

> have this pic of the pendant on my phone.  Will take pics earrings later.


----------



## bigheart

that pendant is gorgeous, thank you for posting, i am hoping for a tiffany blue shade myself, as soon as they call and let me know they can order them i am going to tell them to go ahead, so we will see what happens

my SA did order a set a couple months ago for someone so hopefully this will work out well, this will be my 2nd piece, i have 10 motif wg/mop so i would maybe eventually like the sweet wg/mop but right now i want turq going into summer


----------



## texasgirliegirl

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2036522



Your pendant is such a beautiful color..
While in NYC earlier this month I saw turquoise ear clips in the display case. The color appears very similar. I was tempted to buy them because my 20 motif is this color.  They also had supers in stock.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your pendant is such a beautiful color..
> While in NYC earlier this month I saw turquoise ear clips in the display case. The color appears very similar. I was tempted to buy them because my 20 motif is this color.  They also had supers in stock.



The jumbo's? I thought they were discontinued.  Oh gosh, now the cows are out of the gate . . .


----------



## veroliz

Hello everyone!! This is what I got at NM Houston last week... Could not decide between onyx 10 motif and this pendant, but DH was with me and he voted for this one... (I  think price had everything to do with his opinion lol) Anyway, I love it!! Now I want the frivole earrings in addition to the 10 motif onyx... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bigheart

oh congrats that is pretty, i think that my next purchase after these sweet earrings will be the wg small frivoles, love your necklace, looks great with that top too!


----------



## veroliz

bigheart said:
			
		

> oh congrats that is pretty, i think that my next purchase after these sweet earrings will be the wg small frivoles, love your necklace, looks great with that top too!



Thank you! Yes, the small frivole earrings in WG are gorgeous!! They had them at the store, I even tried them on.. They are so delicate and I think they are versatile, you can wear them with jeans or formal gowns... I also like the sweet earrings... I have the turquoise pendant in WG and would like to get the sweet earrings to match it someday... Oh well, the wishlist never ends... Lol


----------



## bigheart

i tried on the small wg frivole at my NM around the holidays last year and they were great, sometimes i think about changing up and getting yg though, i will have to really look again when that time comes, and i know what you mean about the never ending wish list, i sat down and wrote mine out the other day and just shook my head!


----------



## POODLGRL

veroliz said:


> Hello everyone!! This is what I got at NM Houston last week... Could not decide between onyx 10 motif and this pendant, but DH was with me and he voted for this one... (I  think price had everything to do with his opinion lol) Anyway, I love it!! Now I want the frivole earrings in addition to the 10 motif onyx... Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2036752



It's very pretty and feminine.  You can't go wrong with this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> The jumbo's? I thought they were discontinued.  Oh gosh, now the cows are out of the gate . . .



Yes!
Ask for Lauren.


----------



## saks4me

veroliz said:


> Hello everyone!! This is what I got at NM Houston last week... Could not decide between onyx 10 motif and this pendant, but DH was with me and he voted for this one... (I  think price had everything to do with his opinion lol) Anyway, I love it!! Now I want the frivole earrings in addition to the 10 motif onyx... Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2036752



Very nice! Congrats! I have the same pendant and hope to add the matching earrings soon!


----------



## texasbrooke

Really hard to capture true color, but here you go!


----------



## stmary

texasbrooke said:


> Really hard to capture true color, but here you go!



Lovely! Im dreaming of this one!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> How did I miss this?  Super cute on you.  I am envious of your onyx collection  I love to watch your collection grow over such a short period of time



CATEYES!!!  Thanks!  I LOVE the size!  I wear them every day!!



sjunky13 said:


> I love them on you! They look bigger, you are petite and they frame you nice. I need larger earrings for my bigger face!



Thanks sjunky!  I love and want to wear large earrings, but I cannot wear heavy ones...sigh.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasbrooke said:


> Really hard to capture true color, but here you go!



Beautiful-a gorgeous, vibrant turquoise blue.  What I've seen lately is a milky turquoise-also pretty, but frankly I prefer the more intense color.


----------



## einseine

texasbrooke said:


> Really hard to capture true color, but here you go!



Lovely set!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Turquoise is so pretty!  I love all VCA!


----------



## veroliz

saks4me said:
			
		

> Very nice! Congrats! I have the same pendant and hope to add the matching earrings soon!



Thank you! I love it


----------



## veroliz

texasbrooke said:
			
		

> Really hard to capture true color, but here you go!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Florasun

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2036522



This is gorgeous! Turquoise looks beautiful on you..


----------



## bigheart

thanks for posting texasbrooke, still haven't heard back from them yet about the earrings


----------



## Cavalier Girl

POODLGRL said:


> OMG those french backs?  They're awful. *I have nightmares of the back skittling across the floor, which happens nearly every time I go to wear them. * However, they are secure.  If you request, I think they'll change the backs for the more traditional butterflies. Keep the french backs though if you ever want to sell them . . .



Same here.  I gave a pair to my granddaughter, but her mom mostly wears them.  They looked so great on her, I bought another pair.  I rarely wear them for this very reason.  I hadn't thought about using butterfly backs.  Great idea!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

veroliz said:


> Hello everyone!! This is what I got at NM Houston last week... Could not decide between onyx 10 motif and this pendant, but DH was with me and he voted for this one... (I  think price had everything to do with his opinion lol) Anyway, I love it!! Now I want the frivole earrings in addition to the 10 motif onyx... Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2036752



It looks lovely on you!  I love all things Frivole.


----------



## bigheart

so i should have my turq sweets in about 2 weeks, yay!  what is this about the backs on the sweets being hard to deal with, these will be my first vca earrings


----------



## chaneljewel

Are all the VCA earrings difficult to maneuver?  Or is it just the sweets?


----------



## beachy10

bigheart said:


> so i should have my turq sweets in about 2 weeks, yay!  what is this about the backs on the sweets being hard to deal with, these will be my first vca earrings



Congrats! You'll have to post pictures. You have to pinch both sides of the backs to get them loose. I think they take a little getting used to.


----------



## Junkenpo

ah-hah!  I think I have figured out my 10 motif problem.  It really is an issue of length; I just don't like the 16 inch length.  I put one of my 2 inch extenders from another necklace on it and I wore it like that all day without a problem. In fact, I attached one of my other bracelets (slightly shorter than the smaller loop on a sweet) and found that to be almost perfect!  

What would have made it perfect would be a detachable extender from VCA, but my understanding is that they don't do that anymore?  

I think I'm keeping it.


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> ah-hah!  I think I have figured out my 10 motif problem.  It really is an issue of length; I just don't like the 16 inch length.  I put one of my 2 inch extenders from another necklace on it and I wore it like that all day without a problem. In fact, I attached one of my other bracelets (slightly shorter than the smaller loop on a sweet) and found that to be almost perfect!
> 
> What would have made it perfect would be a detachable extender from VCA, but my understanding is that they don't do that anymore?
> 
> I think I'm keeping it.



I think it actually looks lovely on you and I think that if you return it, you may regret it. Once you get the length that suits you, you will wear it so much more.


----------



## tbbbjb

Suzie said:


> I think it actually looks lovely on you and I think that if you return it, you may regret it. Once you get the length that suits you, you will wear it so much more.



And in the mean time use that other bracelet in the back and attach the VCA bracelet were you can see it.  So, you can enjoy and wear it now!  I would inquire again about an extentsion.  Try the privately owned Las Vegas VCA at I believe the Bellegio, but I could be wrong.  They are crazy expensive too.  Mine was $325 for an inch and a half if memory serves me.   Knowing now what I know I would just go to my wonderful jeweler and ask him to make it.  It doesn't have to be designer for me as it is in the back and you don't see it.  A few people on this forum have done this with great success.  HTH.


----------



## sbelle

Junkenpo said:


> What would have made it perfect would be a detachable extender from VCA, but my understanding is that they don't do that anymore?



I was told recently by VCA NYC that the only lengthening they do is adding the two inches evenly throughout the necklace.  (I wasn't asking for a detachable extender, it just came up in conversation.) 

For me, I would never wear the standard length necklace because it makes me feel claustrophobic.  Adding length is a must.  I really love that they can add length throughout the necklace and much prefer that to a removable piece.   I currently have a necklace being lengthened and if I remember correctly the cost is around $250.  I think if the necklace is newly purchased you can still ask them to do it with no charge.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I was told recently by VCA NYC that the only lengthening they do is adding the two inches evenly throughout the necklace.  (I wasn't asking for a detachable extender, it just came up in conversation.)
> 
> For me, I would never wear the standard length necklace because it makes me feel claustrophobic.  Adding length is a must.  I really love that they can add length throughout the necklace and much prefer that to a removable piece.   I currently have a necklace being lengthened and if I remember correctly the cost is around $250.  I think if the necklace is newly purchased you can still ask them to do it with no charge.



This is good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## honeystitch

Ladies, love your collections! I am In a dilemma here. I am having difficulty choosing between 
option 1:two 10 yg mop motif, 
option 2:one yg 10 mop motif and one yg 10 onyx motif, 
option 3ave frivole earrings 
option 4:lotus earrings.

I love them all, but only one piece at a time, so Please help!
I currently have the medium size yg mop ear clips, yg small frivole earrings and yg frivole necklace.


----------



## POODLGRL

chaneljewel said:


> Are all the VCA earrings difficult to maneuver?  Or is it just the sweets?


It's not the earrings per se, it's the french backs.  They are secure, but they're not the easiest to maneuver.  I had Chanel earrings with the same backs, on request they substituted the butterfly backs.  VCA might do the same on request.


----------



## POODLGRL

honeystitch said:


> Ladies, love your collections! I am In a dilemma here. I am having difficulty choosing between
> option 1:two 10 yg mop motif,
> option 2:one yg 10 mop motif and one yg 10 onyx motif,
> option 3ave frivole earrings
> option 4:lotus earrings.
> 
> I love them all, but only one piece at a time, so Please help!
> I currently have the medium size yg mop ear clips, yg small frivole earrings and yg frivole necklace.


Depends on why you're buying-to complete a set or buy something new?
If the later, I would suggest you get something different.   More frivole might feel like you haven't bought anything new.   But ask yourself, what is it you're craving for?


----------



## honeystitch

Thanks  poodlgrl, I crave for all of them, lol..sooner or later, will try to get all, but which one should I get first?


----------



## CATEYES

honeystitch said:


> Ladies, love your collections! I am In a dilemma here. I am having difficulty choosing between
> option 1:two 10 yg mop motif,
> option 2:one yg 10 mop motif and one yg 10 onyx motif,
> option 3ave frivole earrings
> option 4:lotus earrings.
> 
> I love them all, but only one piece at a time, so Please help!
> I currently have the medium size yg mop ear clips, yg small frivole earrings and yg frivole necklace.


Since your having a hard time deciding, think which you would wear most/get the most use out of. Then you won't have any regrets. If it were me with the collection you already have, I'd get either 2 10 motifs of onyx or MOP (not one of each) so you can wear alone or connected for more uses. Let us know what you decide-happy shopping


----------



## honeystitch

Thanks cateyes! I'm leaning toward two 10 motifs of mop since I already have the earrings, really love the frivole earrings too, maybe for later, the list is never ending, isn't it?


----------



## wren

honeystitch said:


> Ladies, love your collections! I am In a dilemma here. I am having difficulty choosing between
> option 1:two 10 yg mop motif,
> option 2:one yg 10 mop motif and one yg 10 onyx motif,
> option 3ave frivole earrings
> option 4:lotus earrings.
> 
> I love them all, but only one piece at a time, so Please help!
> I currently have the medium size yg mop ear clips, yg small frivole earrings and yg frivole necklace.



I tried on the pave frivole earrings and absolutely LOVE them.  But do you think you could wear them as day to day earring, or are the nighttime /special occasion only?


----------



## POODLGRL

wren said:


> I tried on the pave frivole earrings and absolutely LOVE them.  But do you think you could wear them as day to day earring, or are the nighttime /special occasion only?


The small pave are very discreet.  It's tough b/c I have the large YG frivole and if I was bought the pave for daily wear I'd feel it would make the YG obsolete.  Knowing me, I'd end up "saving," the pave, meaning they wouldn't get much wear at all . . .
That's me though, and this needs to be your decision.  But I do agree with cateyes, I'd get the 2 MOP  over 1 MOP and 1 onyx.
What are you yearning for?


----------



## ryu_chan

honeystitch said:


> Ladies, love your collections! I am In a dilemma here. I am having difficulty choosing between
> option 1:two 10 yg mop motif,
> option 2:one yg 10 mop motif and one yg 10 onyx motif,
> option 3ave frivole earrings
> option 4:lotus earrings.
> 
> I love them all, but only one piece at a time, so Please help!
> I currently have the medium size yg mop ear clips, yg small frivole earrings and yg frivole necklace.



If I had your collection, I would get the two 10 YG mop next, followed by the lotus earrings. YG mop is such a versatile piece. I don't think you can go wrong with them.

Since you already have the frivole YG earrings, it might be more fun to add something different like the lotus if you want earrings. At least for me, the lotus earrings are not too much for day time if you wear them without any other jewelry.


----------



## CATEYES

honeystitch said:


> Thanks cateyes! I'm leaning toward two 10 motifs of mop since I already have the earrings, really love the frivole earrings too, maybe for later, the list is never ending, isn't it?



:giggles: yes the wish list grows like a weed and hanging out here adds more wants.  Each time the ladies here post pics I realize I like more vca pieces I never gave a second look to and thus, the wish list gets longer.  Love it though!


----------



## tbbbjb

honeystitch said:


> Ladies, love your collections! I am In a dilemma here. I am having difficulty choosing between
> option 1:two 10 yg mop motif,
> option 2:one yg 10 mop motif and one yg 10 onyx motif,
> option 3ave frivole earrings
> option 4:lotus earrings.
> 
> I love them all, but only one piece at a7 time, so Please help!
> I currently have the medium size yg mop ear clips, yg small frivole earrings and yg frivole necklace.



If it were me, given what you already have I would go with option number 2.  You already have the yg VA earclips and they would go with either necklace.  You could also wear your small yg frivolves earclips with the necklaces if you do not want to look too matchy matchy.  They complement each other very well.  And you would have the most variety as yg VA goes with just about everything and you will be really surprised how often you reach for your yg onyx VA.  Just definitely get them lengthened!  This is just my humble opinion....


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a problem!!! :cry:
I bought the sweet bracelet in yellow gold/mop off of ebay a few months ago, and I don't wear it much, mainly because I feel it is quite delicate, so I only wear it on my days off from work.
Look at what I just noticed today!!!







Do you see how one of the four beads is missing?  It seems like it was sheared off, lord knows when or what I was doing...
I am so upset, mainly with myself.  I shouldn't have bought this as a bracelet (but I wanted to match it with my vintage necklace of the same color), I had a feeling that unless I was super careful with it that something might happen, though I honestly thought I would have broken the chain first... Delicate pieces like this are better off as necklaces for me...
So I cannot keep this bracelet (which I am not going to lie, I am sad about), but here is what I wanted your advice on...
How much will this cost to fix?  Should I go through VCA?  The closest VCA to me is in San Francisco, inside the Neiman Marcus.  I have no relationship with any of the SA's there.  I am friendly with the Boca Raton store in Florida however...  
I have no idea what to do.  I am assuming fixing it at VCA... I just know it will cost alot, but if that is the thing to do, then I will...
Or could I simply get a capable local jeweler to do this?


----------



## tbbbjb

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a problem!!! :cry:
> I bought the sweet bracelet in yellow gold/mop off of ebay a few months ago, and I don't wear it much, mainly because I feel it is quite delicate, so I only wear it on my days off from work.
> Look at what I just noticed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see how one of the four beads is missing?  It seems like it was sheared off, lord knows when or what I was doing...
> I am so upset, mainly with myself.  I shouldn't have bought this as a bracelet (but I wanted to match it with my vintage necklace of the same color), I had a feeling that unless I was super careful with it that something might happen, though I honestly thought I would have broken the chain first... Delicate pieces like this are better off as necklaces for me...
> So I cannot keep this bracelet (which I am not going to lie, I am sad about), but here is what I wanted your advice on...
> How much will this cost to fix?  Should I go through VCA?  The closest VCA to me is in San Francisco, inside the Neiman Marcus.  I have no relationship with any of the SA's there.  I am friendly with the Boca Raton store in Florida however...
> I have no idea what to do.  I am assuming fixing it at VCA... I just know it will cost alot, but if that is the thing to do, then I will...
> Or could I simply get a capable local jeweler to do this?


So sorry to hear that this happened to a relatively new to you bracelet.  I personally would go through VCA especially if you plan on reselling it. This way you can rest assured that the gold color will be an exact match and you can at that time make certain once and for all that it is authentic!  Plus, it might be considered a manufacturer's defect.  At which point I would think that they would repair it free of charge.  You just never know until you try.  Good luck and please keep us posted


----------



## POODLGRL

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a problem!!! :cry:
> I bought the sweet bracelet in yellow gold/mop off of ebay a few months ago, and I don't wear it much, mainly because I feel it is quite delicate, so I only wear it on my days off from work.
> Look at what I just noticed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see how one of the four beads is missing?  It seems like it was sheared off, lord knows when or what I was doing...
> I am so upset, mainly with myself.  I shouldn't have bought this as a bracelet (but I wanted to match it with my vintage necklace of the same color), I had a feeling that unless I was super careful with it that something might happen, though I honestly thought I would have broken the chain first... Delicate pieces like this are better off as necklaces for me...
> So I cannot keep this bracelet (which I am not going to lie, I am sad about), but here is what I wanted your advice on...
> How much will this cost to fix?  Should I go through VCA?  The closest VCA to me is in San Francisco, inside the Neiman Marcus.  I have no relationship with any of the SA's there.  I am friendly with the Boca Raton store in Florida however...
> I have no idea what to do.  I am assuming fixing it at VCA... I just know it will cost alot, but if that is the thing to do, then I will...
> Or could I simply get a capable local jeweler to do this?


This is an odd break.  Call your SA in Boca, explain that some of the beads on the bezel setting of your Alhambra Sweet bracelet seem to have broken-off and ask for further direction.  
It is possible to replace the setting, which is probably what VCA would do.. 
I'm more concerned however, at the cause. You didn't say if the beading was worn down or broken.  If it's worn, it would suggest this is a vintage piece, but the Sweets are relatively new and it sounds like you haven't used it much. Is it possible it was this way when you bought it, in which case it was damage that was not disclosed?
However, if it's broken (the edge would feel sharp) that would be characteristic of a stress fracture. If that were the case, I'd expect to see damage to the surrounding areas and the MOP, but it doesn't appear that anything else is broken.  If it's a break, that's characteristic of a defect in manufacturing, such as an air bubble, which I would not expect to see with VCA.
Bottom line, call VCA.  They surely will have you send this to them.  Once they have an opportunity to examine it, let's hear what they say.
Finally, you don't say when you bought this or who you bought it from.  The limit for an ebay/PayPal claim is 45 days.  But if your payment  source for your PayPal payment was a credit card, you might have  recourse through your credit card company especially if it was defective and those defects just came to light or if you just discovered it was counterfeit (and I'm not saying it is).


----------



## beachy10

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a problem!!! :cry:
> I bought the sweet bracelet in yellow gold/mop off of ebay a few months ago, and I don't wear it much, mainly because I feel it is quite delicate, so I only wear it on my days off from work.
> Look at what I just noticed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see how one of the four beads is missing?  It seems like it was sheared off, lord knows when or what I was doing...
> I am so upset, mainly with myself.  I shouldn't have bought this as a bracelet (but I wanted to match it with my vintage necklace of the same color), I had a feeling that unless I was super careful with it that something might happen, though I honestly thought I would have broken the chain first... Delicate pieces like this are better off as necklaces for me...
> So I cannot keep this bracelet (which I am not going to lie, I am sad about), but here is what I wanted your advice on...
> How much will this cost to fix?  Should I go through VCA?  The closest VCA to me is in San Francisco, inside the Neiman Marcus.  I have no relationship with any of the SA's there.  I am friendly with the Boca Raton store in Florida however...
> I have no idea what to do.  I am assuming fixing it at VCA... I just know it will cost alot, but if that is the thing to do, then I will...
> Or could I simply get a capable local jeweler to do this?



Yikes, sorry to hear. I am sure you could send it to Florida, not sure if it would cost more than taking it in to SF. I have an SA in SF VCA I work with a lot, if you want I can pm you his name. You can give him my name too. I am sure he'd take care of you.
I can't imagine it would be terribly expensive to fix.


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh that sucks! If you'd bought it from VCA I'd march right back and demand they fix it, but because you bought it second hand (I do that a lot too by the way!) it's probably something you'll have to pay to have fixed... maybe not... I would start with your connection in Boca though. 

I know what you mean about delicate jewellery - I'm drawn to it but am so rough with my things! I cringe every time I hit something. I have two tennis bracelets I barely wear because every time I clip them on something I almost have a heart attack!


----------



## darkangel07760

tbbbjb said:


> So sorry to hear that this happened to a relatively new to you bracelet.  I personally would go through VCA especially if you plan on reselling it. This way you can rest assured that the gold color will be an exact match and you can at that time make certain once and for all that it is authentic!  Plus, it might be considered a manufacturer's defect.  At which point I would think that they would repair it free of charge.  You just never know until you try.  Good luck and please keep us posted



Thank you! I agree about matchIng the gold.  I will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## darkangel07760

POODLGRL said:


> This is an odd break.  Call your SA in Boca, explain that some of the beads on the bezel setting of your Alhambra Sweet bracelet seem to have broken-off and ask for further direction.
> It is possible to replace the setting, which is probably what VCA would do..
> I'm more concerned however, at the cause. You didn't say if the beading was worn down or broken.  If it's worn, it would suggest this is a vintage piece, but the Sweets are relatively new and it sounds like you haven't used it much. Is it possible it was this way when you bought it, in which case it was damage that was not disclosed?
> However, if it's broken (the edge would feel sharp) that would be characteristic of a stress fracture. If that were the case, I'd expect to see damage to the surrounding areas and the MOP, but it doesn't appear that anything else is broken.  If it's a break, that's characteristic of a defect in manufacturing, such as an air bubble, which I would not expect to see with VCA.
> Bottom line, call VCA.  They surely will have you send this to them.  Once they have an opportunity to examine it, let's hear what they say.
> Finally, you don't say when you bought this or who you bought it from.  The limit for an ebay/PayPal claim is 45 days.  But if your payment  source for your PayPal payment was a credit card, you might have  recourse through your credit card company especially if it was defective and those defects just came to light or if you just discovered it was counterfeit (and I'm not saying it is).



Thank you for thE detailed look at my bracelet! I am going to call vca right away!


----------



## darkangel07760

beachy10 said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear. I am sure you could send it to Florida, not sure if it would cost more than taking it in to SF. I have an SA in SF VCA I work with a lot, if you want I can pm you his name. You can give him my name too. I am sure he'd take care of you.
> I can't imagine it would be terribly expensive to fix.



Thank you i would love that info.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Oh that sucks! If you'd bought it from VCA I'd march right back and demand they fix it, but because you bought it second hand (I do that a lot too by the way!) it's probably something you'll have to pay to have fixed... maybe not... I would start with your connection in Boca though.
> 
> I know what you mean about delicate jewellery - I'm drawn to it but am so rough with my things! I cringe every time I hit something. I have two tennis bracelets I barely wear because every time I clip them on something I almost have a heart attack!



Right?! I am so diSappointed.


----------



## beachy10

This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.



Oh, please don't bring up the possibility of lapis....  I am hoping so badly for this rumor to be true, but so far I cannot get any confirmation from ANY VCA SAs.  The same with the possibility of yg perlee.  For now, not to get my hopes up; I am just going to continue to believe it to be an unsubstantiated rumor.  But, oh how I want it!!  Are you listening VCA G-ds and G-desses?


----------



## elaina

beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.


^Lovely bracelet.  You can pair it like this lady did.

http://latifalshamsi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/3L.jpg


----------



## POODLGRL

beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.


Oh my goodness, but this is gorgeous.  Wear it well . . .
Turquoise is my HG.  Now if I could just stop shopping !


----------



## peppers90

beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.



It is beautiful beachy~ I love the color of your turquoise on this one.  Enjoy!!


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.


Love turquoise!! Congrats!


----------



## stmary

beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.



Adore it.congrats!


----------



## POODLGRL

elaina said:


> ^Lovely bracelet.  You can pair it like this lady did.
> 
> http://latifalshamsi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/3L.jpg


It would also look nice w MOP


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a problem!!! :cry:
> I bought the sweet bracelet in yellow gold/mop off of ebay a few months ago, and I don't wear it much, mainly because I feel it is quite delicate, so I only wear it on my days off from work.
> Look at what I just noticed today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see how one of the four beads is missing?  It seems like it was sheared off, lord knows when or what I was doing...



Oh man, I am so sorry that happened to you!  I had to check my bracelet over when I saw that... I'm always worried I'm going to scrape or gouge my onyx because I'm forever whacking my wrist on things. 



beachy10 said:


> This lovely item came in the mail today. I love turquoise. I wish Lapis was available as it would pair nicely.



Gorgeous!  It makes me want more bracelets!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love your turquoise...I just continue to say how much I love ALL VCA!  A never-ending wish list!


----------



## beachy10

chaneljewel said:


> Love your turquoise...I just continue to say how much I love ALL VCA!  A never-ending wish list!



Thanks! I thought I was done along time ago but I guess not.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> Thanks! I thought I was done along time ago but I guess not.



Are we ever really done?


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone - I'm not sure if this information has already been shared on this thread but I just talked to a SA in SF and she said the malachite line has been pushed back to March/April.  At first it was supposed to be ready in Jan, then the date moved to Feb, and now it's delayed again. She said there will be many options in this stone (vintage, magic, earrings, bracelets, necklaces, etc.) .  Also, they are not allowed to take pre-orders right now so it sounds like it will be a mad rush once the malachite is available

Also, she said the blue lapis stone is just a rumour right now and is not confirmed.  Currently, they are only available by special order in Paris.

Hope this info helps all the VCA lovers out there!


----------



## dialv

beachy10 your turquoise is dreamy. Love the color of your bracelet.


----------



## Bethc

My SA also said no lapis, so maybe we started our own rumor?

Here's the latest collection... Friends for my butterflies!!


----------



## POODLGRL

Bethc said:


> My SA also said no lapis, so maybe we started our own rumor?
> 
> Here's the latest collection... Friends for my butterflies!!


Very pretty!


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are we ever really done?



Ha ha!   Good one TGG!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> My SA also said no lapis, so maybe we started our own rumor?
> 
> Here's the latest collection... Friends for my butterflies!!



OMG!  Why did you have to go and post those gorgeous pictures?  I am a sucker for butterflies and in yg.  Why won't my money tree grow?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> My SA also said no lapis, so maybe we started our own rumor?
> 
> Here's the latest collection... Friends for my butterflies!!



Sooo pretty (and sooo dangerous!)!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Finally joining the VCA club with this birthday present from DH


----------



## kim_mac

ok, i'm coming out of hiding to say WOW - i LOVE those pink sapphire butterfly pieces!  major drool!  

congrats, mydogtink on your magic pendant.  it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## kim_mac

beachy ~ love the turquoise vintage bracelet.  you picked a very pretty shade of blue.


----------



## beachy10

kim_mac said:


> beachy ~ love the turquoise vintage bracelet.  you picked a very pretty shade of blue.



Thanks! I am happy with the color.


----------



## Blueboxes

Do any of you gorgeous ladies know the price of the VCA RG Perlee small ring and bangle ?
Thanks x


----------



## tbbbjb

Blueboxes said:


> Do any of you gorgeous ladies know the price of the VCA RG Perlee small ring and bangle ?
> Thanks x



Small Perlee rg ring $800
Small Perlee wg ring $900
Small or Medium rg bangle $6700
Small or Medium wg bangle $7100

The prices are from the VCA website for future reference, but you gave me such a nice compliment; I just couldn't resist 

What is really CRAZY about this price for this TINY ring?  I distinctly recall trying on the small Perlee ring in rg in Paris and it was just $550.  And the kicker?  It was less than 2 years ago!! WOW!


----------



## Blueboxes

tbbbjb said:


> Small Perlee rg ring $800
> Small Perlee wg ring $900
> Small or Medium rg bangle $6700
> Small or Medium wg bangle $7100
> 
> The prices are from the VCA website for future reference, but you gave me such a nice compliment; I just couldn't resist
> 
> What is really CRAZY about this price for this TINY ring?  I distinctly recall trying on the small Perlee ring in rg in Paris and it was just $550.  And the kicker?  It was less than 2 years ago!! WOW!


Thank you 
I live in Australia, so I am sure it's even dearer here ! I love the Perlee collection and thought the ring would be a nice entry piece, with the bangle to follow as an anni present


----------



## VHC12

Bethc said:


> My SA also said no lapis, so maybe we started our own rumor?
> 
> Here's the latest collection... Friends for my butterflies!!


Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. When did this collection come out?


----------



## VHC12

MyDogTink said:


> Finally joining the VCA club with this birthday present from DH


Beautiful!! Looks lovely on you!  Congrats.


----------



## HookLineAnd

Hi Everybody,
New to this forum, but not new to love for/addiction to VCA. Had a rough year in 2012, so I decided to treat myself to a 20 motif chalcedony. Now I'm in the process of saving for my next treat. Has anyone seen the Earrings or bracelet in this collection? I'm trying to decide if I should go that direction or go toward something like a poetic winter magic Alhambra 16 motif that will complement my necklace, but can be worn layered or doubled, or go with maybe a YG or RG in the vintage Alhambra. I have Magic Alhambra 16 motif w/ stone combo & matching earrings that I bought years ago. Argh! I love all of it, but like to be a little different. Maybe something in the Lucky collection? You guys are experts. Help!!!


----------



## Suzie

Blueboxes said:


> Thank you
> I live in Australia, so I am sure it's even dearer here ! I love the Perlee collection and thought the ring would be a nice entry piece, with the bangle to follow as an anni present



There is no one in Australia who sell Van Cleef and Arpels so you will have to wait for an overseas trip to purchase.


----------



## Suzie

MyDogTink said:


> Finally joining the VCA club with this birthday present from DH



Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Finally joining the VCA club with this birthday present from DH



Beautiful!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

MyDogTink said:


> Finally joining the VCA club with this birthday present from DH


How lovely, wear it well!


----------



## Bethc

VHC12 said:


> Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. When did this collection come out?



Yes, they are!  I got the email yesterday and said said for valentines day, so I'm assuming now.


----------



## beachy10

Bethc said:


> Yes, they are!  I got the email yesterday and said said for valentines day, so I'm assuming now.



Thanks for posting! Love it all. I still lust after your butterfly ring. It's beautiful and special. I've never seen one IRL.


----------



## VHC12

Bethc said:


> Yes, they are!  I got the email yesterday and said said for valentines day, so I'm assuming now.


Thanks so much for the info!  Definitely going on the wishlist.  Agree with beachy10 about your beautiful butterfly ring.  Divine!


----------



## Bethc

So, I went to VCA today   The NYC store only received 2 of each necklace, but they should get more. 

From what i remember:
The diamond/wg is $16,500
Pink/RG is $10,800
Yellow/yg is $10,300

I love the the pink/RG and I have and wear a lot of RG, but here's my question -

 Would it look weird to wear the yellow butterflies ring w/a pink necklace?  I wish they had the pink ring 3 years ago!

Thoughts?


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> Small Perlee rg ring $800
> Small Perlee wg ring $900
> Small or Medium rg bangle $6700
> Small or Medium wg bangle $7100
> 
> The prices are from the VCA website for future reference, but you gave me such a nice compliment; I just couldn't resist
> 
> What is really CRAZY about this price for this TINY ring?  I distinctly recall trying on the small Perlee ring in rg in Paris and it was just $550.  And the kicker?  It was less than 2 years ago!! WOW!



I think they were 500 each when they first came out! I am thinking of adding 2 to my ring stack. I want the Variation ring, but will be happy with the thin perlee!


----------



## POODLGRL

Bethc said:


> So, I went to VCA today   The NYC store only received 2 of each necklace, but they should get more.
> 
> From what i remember:
> The diamond/wg is $16,500
> Pink/RG is $10,800
> Yellow/yg is $10,300
> 
> I love the the pink/RG and I have and wear a lot of RG, but here's my question -
> 
> Would it look weird to wear the yellow butterflies ring w/a pink necklace?  I wish they had the pink ring 3 years ago!
> 
> Thoughts?


Absolutely not.  I think the pink and yellow would be delicious.  I wouldn't hesitate to pair a pink butterfly with a yellow butterfly if they were brooches.  I think it's more interesting to mix them up.  Besides, they're both VCA and they're designed to coordinate; it's not like you're mixing VCA with Boucheron or some other house.
Pick what you love; speaking from my own experience, if you do that, there is no wrong choice.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> I think they were 500 each when they first came out! I am thinking of adding 2 to my ring stack. I want the Variation ring, but will be happy with the thin perlee!


Is the variation more?  At least it's gold.  If you're trying to justify the expense (my favorite sport) consider that an Hermes croc CDC will set you back at least $2200-and that has nothing of intrinsic value.


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> So, I went to VCA today   The NYC store only received 2 of each necklace, but they should get more.
> 
> From what i remember:
> The diamond/wg is $16,500
> Pink/RG is $10,800
> Yellow/yg is $10,300
> 
> I love the the pink/RG and I have and wear a lot of RG, but here's my question -
> 
> Would it look weird to wear the yellow butterflies ring w/a pink necklace?  I wish they had the pink ring 3 years ago!
> 
> Thoughts?



No! I think you need to mix up the colors a bit. It would look stunning! 
I love your ring, I tried it on and wowit was so hard to take off. 
You should get the pink/RG. It would look great with your ring w/o being too matchy matchy. Or you can do the YG/Yellow to play it safe!


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Is the variation more?  At least it's gold.  If you're trying to justify the expense (my favorite sport) consider that an Hermes croc CDC will set you back at least $2200-and that has nothing of intrinsic value.



yes variation is a lot more and it is big. 
Oh I agree with the Hermes, I am addicted to the enamels and they are wayyy over priced. 
I wanted to pop in a rose gold thin band in my wedding stack or make a new stack with 2 perlee and a diamond band or Hermes RG CDC thin ring.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> yes variation is a lot more and it is big.
> Oh I agree with the Hermes, I am addicted to the enamels and they are wayyy over priced.
> I wanted to pop in a rose gold thin band in my wedding stack or make a new stack with 2 perlee and a diamond band or Hermes RG CDC thin ring.


I love that look-layering w the wedding band sandwiched inbetween.  My grandmother and mom used to call them "guards."  A ring before and after-somehow protected the wedding band or engagement ring.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> I love that look-layering w the wedding band sandwiched inbetween.  My grandmother and mom used to call them "guards."  A ring before and after-somehow protected the wedding band or engagement ring.



YAY, we will see . Hoping to get to a store before the increase. I heard March, but not 100% sure.

I love the ligne and want something , the bracelet was a bit tight, when I lose more weight. That will be a gift to myself


----------



## Bethc

Thanks everyone!  I need to go visit it again. 

Oh, I asked the manager, there is no lapis coming at this time, she said its too difficult to source.


----------



## sjunky13

Beth! Do you still have your Perlee hoops? A modeling pic please. Poodlgrl 's drove me crazy with lust!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> My SA also said no lapis, so maybe we started our own rumor?
> 
> Here's the latest collection... Friends for my butterflies!!


Yes I agree your butterflies need some friends! The WG & pg look surprisingly pretty and "right" together!!


----------



## VHC12

Bethc said:


> Yes, they are!  I got the email yesterday and said said for valentines day, so I'm assuming now.


I think it will fine to mix the colors of a ring with a necklace. It will be a pretty and fresh look.  Springtime!  (I meant to respond to your question about mixing the yellow and white butterfly ring with the pink/rg necklace-  I am not sure how my answer got linked to a different quote than I thought I was responding to.)


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!!



Thanks everyone for the nice compliments. I enjoy looking at your lovely VCA pieces. I'm afraid I may be heading down a slippery slope!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Beth! Do you still have your Perlee hoops? A modeling pic please. Poodlgrl 's drove me crazy with lust!



Hi, yes I do, I love them!  I hope this helps, no one is home to take my pic.


----------



## Bethc

MyDogTink said:


> Finally joining the VCA club with this birthday present from DH



Congrats!  I have the same necklace and I love, so versatile!


----------



## Bethc

Ok, so assuming I don't have a extra $20k just lying around, Would you go with the pink butterfly necklace or the vintage wg pave earrings?


----------



## MyDogTink

Bethc said:
			
		

> Hi, yes I do, I love them!  I hope this helps, no one is home to take my pic.



Love these. Which size? They come in three sizes. Correct?


----------



## Notorious Pink

POODLGRL said:


> Is the variation more?  At least it's gold.  If you're trying to justify the expense (my favorite sport) consider that an Hermes croc CDC will set you back at least $2200-and that has nothing of intrinsic value.



Yeah, I told myself that when I sold my ombré lizard....and immediately "needed" another CDC. The problem is, it's very distinctive, and mixes really well if you have Hermes scarves and/or leather goods. It also goes well with VCA!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

BBC said:


> Yeah, I told myself that when I sold my ombré lizard....and immediately "needed" another CDC. The problem is, it's very distinctive, and mixes really well if you have Hermes scarves and/or leather goods. It also goes well with VCA!!!


Hon, you're preaching to the converted. I'm a CDC junkie


----------



## ryu_chan

Bethc said:


> Ok, so assuming I don't have a extra $20k just lying around, Would you go with the pink butterfly necklace or the vintage wg pave earrings?


I personally like the vintage WG pave earrings more. The butterfly btf ring is a very special piece. The necklace is very pretty, but it does not quite have the same impact IMHO. I am also biased since I love my vintage YG earrings.


----------



## POODLGRL

Bethc said:


> Ok, so assuming I don't have a extra $20k just lying around, Would you go with the pink butterfly necklace or the vintage wg pave earrings?


1)  What do you think you would wear more?
2)  Are you lusting over one more than the other?  What can't you stop thinking about?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Hi, yes I do, I love them!  I hope this helps, no one is home to take my pic.


Beth,
Are these the small pg perlee hoops?
If so I am in BIG trouble.....


----------



## Junkenpo

Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!


Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase. 

Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?


----------



## CATEYES

If I were you, I would ask myself the same questions as POODLGRL suggested. I went back and looked at the photos again. the earrings are really a statement (how many other earrings do you already have that look nice with the ring? Not that they are close when wearing but still.) The pink diamond butterfly with RG and the yellow diamond butterfly with YG are super gorg! (Again may be good to review your necklaces and see what you already have that goes well with your ring.)This will be a hard decision-but a fun one! They will all compliment your ring!


----------



## CATEYES

I loved the length of the 10 motif with your 5 motif! But you have to be satisfied spending that much on one piece. Hopefully you can visit a VCA to try numerous items on to know more what you like on you. Most VCA looks beautiful of our fellow TPFrs but you may not prefer it on you. Good luck with your return!


----------



## purseaddictnew

Junkenpo said:


> Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!
> 
> Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase.
> 
> Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?



Oh no. That's a pity. Did u try the 10 mop? I have both and got the onyx first and loved it. Then I got the mop and surprisingly it has become my favorite. In my opinion it's a must have! Good luck picking!


----------



## beachy10

Junkenpo said:


> Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!
> 
> 
> Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase.
> 
> Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?



I know what you mean about the 10 motif. I started with one but it just felt more dressy than what I normally wear. I added another 10 and am addicted to long necklaces now. I just love the look. If it didn't sing to you then you made the right decision in returning it.  I agree that trying them on does help. I do love the earclips and think onyx would be a lovely choice. I only own the sweets size so I cannot comment on the weight of the vintage but I do think they can be great for everyday.


----------



## dolphingirl

Junkenpo said:


> Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!
> 
> 
> Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase.
> 
> Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?




I have exactly the same problem as you...not near a boutique to try on, 10 motif too short, 20 motif a bit out of my range now.  However, I do have the YG/onyx ear clips.  Since I normally wear small earrings, the ear clips were a bit heavy for me in the beginning.  My ear lobes were sore and bleeding at the end of the day, but now they are fine for me.  The ear clips are good for everyday wear. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beth,
> Are these the small pg perlee hoops?
> If so I am in BIG trouble.....



Speaking for Beth, they are the small hoops!


Beth, they look great! 

Ok I need hoops now for sure! I think medium or large though.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Not heavy at all.
Today I am wearing the mop/yg ear clips and my lobes are very small and thin.


Junkenpo said:


> Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!
> 
> 
> Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase.
> 
> Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?


----------



## POODLGRL

Junkenpo said:


> Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!
> 
> 
> Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase.
> 
> Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?


Given the price point, I think it's well worth a field-trip to VCA.  Make a day of it, and take yourself out to lunch.  However, before you go, call ahead and make sure that they have the pieces in stock you want to try.  More often than not, I pop in and nothing I want to see is there.  They always offer to order it, but best to call so if it's necessary to do so, they can make sure to have it in anticipation of your visit.  And don't feel pressured to buy.  See it late morning, then go to lunch.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Speaking for Beth, they are the small hoops!
> 
> 
> Beth, they look great!
> 
> Ok I need hoops now for sure! I think medium or large though.


Mine are medium and I think they're the perfect size.  The large are very big, IMO too big for everyday, but that's a question of preference and style.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Mine are medium and I think they're the perfect size.  The large are very big, IMO too big for everyday, but that's a question of preference and style.



Yours are variation Perlee and fabulous! I wish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Yours are variation Perlee and fabulous! I wish!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much!  I know hoops are everywhere, but when I saw these, there was no comparison.   Whatever size or style you get from VCA, I know you'll love them.  The sting of the price will be far outweighed by the pleasure they give you.
Here's another view (medium size Perlee variation-e.g., they're slightly graduated)


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Thank you so much!  I know hoops are everywhere, but when I saw these, there was no comparison.   Whatever size or style you get from VCA, I know you'll love them.  The sting of the price will be far outweighed by the pleasure they give you.



I think so too as I will probably wear them daily! 
I am going to NYC soon and will try on and see what size suits me the best.

I almost got these huge Garrard hoops with black onyx, with the wing inside. Beautiful , but not classic.


----------



## sjunky13

POODLGRL said:


> Thank you so much!  I know hoops are everywhere, but when I saw these, there was no comparison.   Whatever size or style you get from VCA, I know you'll love them.  The sting of the price will be far outweighed by the pleasure they give you.
> Here's another view (medium size Perlee variation-e.g., they're slightly graduated)



Do you remember if these were 4 or 7k? I pray you say 4, but I know they are the ones around 7k.


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> I think so too as I will probably wear them daily!
> I am going to NYC soon and will try on and see what size suits me the best.
> 
> I almost got these huge Garrard hoops with black onyx, with the wing inside. Beautiful , but not classic.



Those are pretty, but no, not as classic.  I love the perlee's-they're great on they're own and they also match the beadwork on the vintage alhambra w/o being matchy/matchy.  While I have Alhambra earrings, the hoops change the whole look and give it a more casual vibe.  It's kind of like buying separates in clothing, I can mix and match, but with Alhambra.
I hope I don't sound too spoiled or pretentious.  With whatever I buy, I try to be practical and this was no exception. In other words, there was a method to my madness!


----------



## POODLGRL

sjunky13 said:


> Do you remember if these were 4 or 7k? I pray you say 4, but I know they are the ones around 7k.



I hate to say yes, but yes.  I bought them a few years back and even then the price was atrocious.  With VCA you just have to grit your teeth and bite the bullet.  
This is how I figure.  If it was $5600 before the last price increase and for some bizarre reason that now sounds acceptable, I ask myself how can I get to $7200?  That's a $1600 difference; not much when you think about it.  It equates to a couple of Hermes silk scarves, about one Hermes cashmere scarf or a pair of Louboutins.  If the money would be readily spent on something else, why not put it towards the earrings.  
At the end of the day (or month) it does all add up and as much as I love clothes and bags, etc., still, I'd rather have jewelry.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

POODLGRL said:


> Thank you so much!  I know hoops are everywhere, but when I saw these, there was no comparison.   Whatever size or style you get from VCA, I know you'll love them.  The sting of the price will be far outweighed by the pleasure they give you.
> Here's another view (medium size Perlee variation-e.g., they're slightly graduated)



These are really gorgeous!
Now I wish that I had not seen them because the small pg perlee hoops that I though I wanted seem skimpy by comparison.


----------



## POODLGRL

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are really gorgeous!
> Now I wish that I had not seen them because the small pg perlee hoops that I though I wanted seem skimpy by comparison.


I am so sorry sweetie. But don't say that until you try them.  I know your taste in jewelry and I have a feeling you might decide they're too big.  And if not, nothing wrong with adding them to the list!


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Love the hoops and butterflies that have been posted!  So pretty!
> 
> 
> Also... I have to say that I reached the final decision on the 10 motif.  I love yg/onyx and i love my bracelet.... but the 10 motif was not singing to me and I was making too many concessions about possible lengthening, etc.  I reread over the advice on the thread and knew I had to return it.  I was very sad to do so because it is sooo gorgeous, but it was not right for my everyday look. Now I'm not even so sure the 20 would work either.  I wish I lived closer to  a boutique so I could go in and try these things on and have time to think about it before actually making a purchase.
> 
> Earrings however, are another matter.  I'm thinking yg/onyx ear clips before the next price hike.  But, how heavy are they to wear in the ear for a full work day?



This must be so frustrating for you! The right necklace will come along eventually.
I tried the large turquoise and YG but felt they were too big, but when I tried the super onyx, they were perfect. (I kick myself for not buying them, but I would be bankrupt now if I bought every piece of VCA that I loved. ) but you should definitely try them!


----------



## Florasun

Bethc said:


> Hi, yes I do, I love them!  I hope this helps, no one is home to take my pic.



These look fabulous on you!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks for all the commiseration ladies!  I had really expected to love the necklace right away the same way I did with my bracelet. The 10 motif is such a stunner, but so much presence... I think I was too conscious of it because it is so striking. I think the same might be true of a 20 motif, for all it looks so nice with a casual outfit. (sigh)  I'm thinking that I need something simpler. 

So... I've got my fingers crossed for a trip to Oahu in February so I can see if the NM has earclips to try on, and maybe see if H has any 18k farandole in 80cm.  That was the other piece I was thinking about. I think I'm more leaning toward earclips though.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> Thanks for all the commiseration ladies!  I had really expected to love the necklace right away the same way I did with my bracelet. The 10 motif is such a stunner, but so much presence... I think I was too conscious of it because it is so striking. I think the same might be true of a 20 motif, for all it looks so nice with a casual outfit. (sigh)  I'm thinking that I need something simpler.
> 
> So... I've got my fingers crossed for a trip to Oahu in February so I can see if the NM has earclips to try on, and maybe see if H has any 18k farandole in 80cm.  That was the other piece I was thinking about. I think I'm more leaning toward earclips though.



Lots of beautiful choices indeed.  Might I suggest calling that NM ahead of time to make sure they have what you want or if not the time to order it in for your viewing pleasure?  Could I trouble you to ask how much the 18k farandole in 80cm is?  Is it yg?  I have always been intrigued by that necklace but do NOT wear white metals so the silver one wasn't ever even an option for me.  A friend of mine has the long silver one, I don't know if it is 80 cm or longer, but has rarely if ever worn it.  She sticks with her VCA.  Maybe an all gold VA might suit you?  Definitely worth a try on


----------



## Junkenpo

tbbbjb said:


> Lots of beautiful choices indeed.  Might I suggest calling that NM ahead of time to make sure they have what you want or if not the time to order it in for your viewing pleasure?  Could I trouble you to ask how much the 18k farandole in 80cm is?  Is it yg?  I have always been intrigued by that necklace but do NOT wear white metals so the silver one wasn't ever even an option for me.  A friend of mine has the long silver one, I don't know if it is 80 cm or longer, but has rarely if ever worn it.  She sticks with her VCA.  Maybe an all gold VA might suit you?  Definitely worth a try on



I just heard back from H and 18k Farandole 80cm is $6450 in RG and $6250 in YG. I'm not sure about the 120, sbelle posted a lovely pic in my question thread of her 120.  I was thinking of a 120 YG, but I already have a silver 120, and I played with it some more last night and it satisfies my need for that length necklace.  I love the all gold vintage, but it so eye catching it would not work in my everyday life.

I do think calling ahead is a good idea, last time I went to NM, they didn't have any onyx at the VCA corner.


----------



## 628628

IMO VCA jewelry is incomparable, and H jewelry is merely made to milk more money out of hapless H addicts :evil: I have some basic pieces, and they just don't give me the satisfaction as VCA. And I agree - I think before spending any money on H, you must try the RS and YG VCA first!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Prettybirds said:


> I just learned that my contact in Paris that the Alhambra Vintage in yellow gold and malachite will be launched at the end of March.  I don't have prices yet, but will post as soon as they're received.


----------



## bigheart

my sweet earrings are at NM I just can't pick them up till tuesday because of work


----------



## tbbbjb

bigheart said:


> my sweet earrings are at NM I just can't pick them up till tuesday because of work



Have them ship them out to you at work


----------



## purplepinky

Hello ladies. I'm a newbie to this particular thread but I have a big birthday coming up and was thinking of asking for a beautiful piece from VCA. I just got my first two pieces this past December in NYC and I guess I'm hooked. I chose the Alhambra pendant in rosé gold and pearl that was limited edition for breast cancer and the matching earrings (medium size). So I'm looking at getting a piece btw $5000-8000. I love the Frivole collection and was leaning that way. Any suggestions or pics would be greatly appreciated. I live in Toronto so I don't always have the best access to Van cleef in person unless its something they have at Birks.


----------



## bigheart

tbbb- that would be a good idea but probably wouldn't work that well for me since I don't really have an office or a set location where I work, my department doesn't really get deliveries

prettybirds- they are wg/turquoise, i have seen a pic that my associate sent me on my iphone and the color looks good, guess i will have to wait and see for sure in person


----------



## tbbbjb

bigheart said:


> tbbb- that would be a good idea but probably wouldn't work that well for me since I don't really have an office or a set location where I work, my department doesn't really get deliveries
> 
> prettybirds- they are wg/turquoise, i have seen a pic that my associate sent me on my iphone and the color looks good, guess i will have to wait and see for sure in person



Well, hopefully they will be worth the wait


----------



## Florasun

purplepinky said:


> Hello ladies. I'm a newbie to this particular thread but I have a big birthday coming up and was thinking of asking for a beautiful piece from VCA. I just got my first two pieces this past December in NYC and I guess I'm hooked. I chose the Alhambra pendant in rosé gold and pearl that was limited edition for breast cancer and the matching earrings (medium size). So I'm looking at getting a piece btw $5000-8000. I love the Frivole collection and was leaning that way. Any suggestions or pics would be greatly appreciated. I live in Toronto so I don't always have the best access to Van cleef in person unless its something they have at Birks.



The WG or YG frivole earrings are beautiful, either one of those would be fabulous. I would also suggest the iconic Alhambra earclips or bracelet.


----------



## Bethc

Still obsessing over the pink butterfly pendant...  I tried to forget about it, but I can't!  Has anyone else been in to see the new pieces?


----------



## beachy10

Bethc said:


> Still obsessing over the pink butterfly pendant...  I tried to forget about it, but I can't!  Has anyone else been in to see the new pieces?



I was in VCA SF but they didn't have any of the new pieces. I walked out with the pave Frivole ring though.


----------



## beachy10

purplepinky said:


> Hello ladies. I'm a newbie to this particular thread but I have a big birthday coming up and was thinking of asking for a beautiful piece from VCA. I just got my first two pieces this past December in NYC and I guess I'm hooked. I chose the Alhambra pendant in rosé gold and pearl that was limited edition for breast cancer and the matching earrings (medium size). So I'm looking at getting a piece btw $5000-8000. I love the Frivole collection and was leaning that way. Any suggestions or pics would be greatly appreciated. I live in Toronto so I don't always have the best access to Van cleef in person unless its something they have at Birks.



You can check out the collection on line at VCA's website. I love frivole and there's a gold ring, earrings and a pendant. If you can come up a little in your budget there's also a diamond pave pendant and ring ($8700/$8900).


----------



## beachy10

Prettybirds said:


> I just learned that my contact in Paris that the Alhambra Vintage in yellow gold and malachite will be launched at the end of March.  I don't have prices yet, but will post as soon as they're received.



My SA gave me prices a while ago but I forgot them. I am excited to see the collection.


----------



## kim_mac

Bethc said:


> Still obsessing over the pink butterfly pendant...  I tried to forget about it, but I can't!  Has anyone else been in to see the new pieces?



i'm thinking about the pink or yellow butterfly pendant too.  i hope someone sees them IRL and chimes in on how they look.


----------



## kim_mac

beachy10 said:


> I was in VCA SF but they didn't have any of the new pieces. I walked out with the pave Frivole ring though.



beachy10~ congrats!!!  it's so sparkly and pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> My SA gave me prices a while ago but I forgot them. I am excited to see the collection.



post ring pics!


----------



## Bethc

kim_mac said:


> i'm thinking about the pink or yellow butterfly pendant too.  i hope someone sees them IRL and chimes in on how they look.



I saw them all last Wednesday and I really love the rg/pink sapphire necklace. I've been going back and forth to see if there's anything else I'd rather have and I decided to get it!!  

I just emailed my SA and of course, the NY store is being renovated and is closed until Wednesday, but when they reopen, it's mine!!!


----------



## kim_mac

^^ congrats bethc!!!  can't wait to see your modeling pics.  i know it'll look so pretty with your ring!!!


----------



## Bethc

kim_mac said:


> ^^ congrats bethc!!!  can't wait to see your modeling pics.  i know it'll look so pretty with your ring!!!



Thanks! I was going back and forth on mixing my yellow with the pink, but I love RG with the pink sapphires.  So excited for Wednesday, but I'm going to have to get it extended, so it'll be a little longer.


----------



## chaneljewel

beachy10 said:


> My SA gave me prices a while ago but I forgot them. I am excited to see the collection.



I'm excited about this collection too.  I'm trying to be 'good' so I can pick up a piece or two.  Just have to decide which ones!


----------



## shpahlc

beachy10 said:


> I was in VCA SF but they didn't have any of the new pieces. I walked out with the pave Frivole ring though.



Congrats Beachy - would LOVE to see pics.


----------



## lizzylovesbags

Hi all I'm new to this forum but I'm a "hopelessly in love" with VCA addict! I'm going to be purchasing this Alhambra bracelet. But recently I saw another version. Which is the most current?




This one?




Or this one?

Thanks for your help &#9786;


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:


> I was in VCA SF but they didn't have any of the new pieces. I walked out with the pave Frivole ring though.



Ooh!  Can we see pics!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I saw them all last Wednesday and I really love the rg/pink sapphire necklace. I've been going back and forth to see if there's anything else I'd rather have and I decided to get it!!
> 
> I just emailed my SA and of course, the NY store is being renovated and is closed until Wednesday, but when they reopen, it's mine!!!



Oh congrats Beth!!! I was in NYC and saw them Friday!  So beautiful and special!  



I promised myself I would just look (and promised my friend we'd only be there 5 minutes).  As you might guess that didn't go so well.  

I ended up buying the Magic size single pendant letterwood necklace.  I have to say that I had zero interest in this style when I walked in, but it is incredible on !  I was sold the minute I tried it on.  I love how it looks with the chain doubled.  Just gorgeous!

I also tried on the small size Lotus earrings and they are really, really nice.  I had thought about them before , but had decided I have the pave frivole and wondered if try weren't too similar.  IMO after trying them on, I could definitely use both.  They are next on my list.


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> Oh congrats Beth!!! I was in NYC and saw them Friday!  So beautiful and special!
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself I would just look (and promised my friend we'd only be there 5 minutes).  As you might guess that didn't go so well.
> 
> I ended up buying the Magic size single pendant letterwood necklace.  I have to say that I had zero interest in this style when I walked in, but it is incredible on !  I was sold the minute I tried it on.  I love how it looks with the chain doubled.  Just gorgeous!
> 
> I also tried on the small size Lotus earrings and they are really, really nice.  I had thought about them before , but had decided I have the pave frivole and wondered if try weren't too similar.  IMO after trying them on, I could definitely use both.  They are next on my list.



Congrats on the pendant. Would love to see some pics.
I agree that lotus and frivole are definitely different enough to have both!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> Oh congrats Beth!!! I was in NYC and saw them Friday!  So beautiful and special!
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself I would just look (and promised my friend we'd only be there 5 minutes).  As you might guess that didn't go so well.
> 
> I ended up buying the Magic size single pendant letterwood necklace.  I have to say that I had zero interest in this style when I walked in, but it is incredible on !  I was sold the minute I tried it on.  I love how it looks with the chain doubled.  Just gorgeous!
> 
> I also tried on the small size Lotus earrings and they are really, really nice.  I had thought about them before , but had decided I have the pave frivole and wondered if try weren't too similar.  IMO after trying them on, I could definitely use both.  They are next on my list.




Congratulations!  I haven't seen the large pendant, but my funds are very limited at this point, so that's a good thing.

I have wanted a pair of pave earrings for a while, I'd have to go look at the prices, but they would have to be instead of the necklace.  I love the necklace, but would I wear the earrings more?  I hate having to make choices, why can't I just have it all?


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Congratulations!  I haven't seen the large pendant, but my funds are very limited at this point, so that's a good thing.
> 
> I have wanted a pair of pave earrings for a while, I'd have to go look at the prices, but they would have to be instead of the necklace.  I love the necklace, but would I wear the earrings more?  I hate having to make choices, *why can't **I** just have it all*?



lol-- we all know exactly how you feel!     I felt that way when my SA let me try on her beautiful medium Cosmos earrings.  If only they could be mine!

And in my opinion the rg pink sapphire necklace butterfly pendant is incredibly special!


----------



## j0s1e267

Bethc said:


> Thanks! I was going back and forth on mixing my yellow with the pink, but I love RG with the pink sapphires.  So excited for Wednesday, but I'm going to have to get it extended, so it'll be a little longer.




How exciting!!!!!  I have been waiting for this since I received I for about it last Aug!!!!!  I can't wait to see your pics Beth!  I always have my VCA necklaces extended by 2 inches, what about you?

Right now, I am struggling between getting the necklace or a croc KP (mimosa or rose Scheherazade ) ...  Decisions decisions!!!  Btw, this collection is not LE right?


----------



## beachy10

Bethc said:


> Ooh!  Can we see pics!



Here you go


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Thanks! I was going back and forth on mixing my yellow with the pink, but I love RG with the pink sapphires.  So excited for Wednesday, but I'm going to have to get it extended, so it'll be a little longer.



Gorgeous! I LOVE pink, so excited to see it on you!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> Oh congrats Beth!!! I was in NYC and saw them Friday!  So beautiful and special!
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself I would just look (and promised my friend we'd only be there 5 minutes).  As you might guess that didn't go so well.
> 
> I ended up buying the Magic size single pendant letterwood necklace.  I have to say that I had zero interest in this style when I walked in, but it is incredible on !  I was sold the minute I tried it on.  I love how it looks with the chain doubled.  Just gorgeous!
> 
> I also tried on the small size Lotus earrings and they are really, really nice.  I had thought about them before , but had decided I have the pave frivole and wondered if try weren't too similar.  IMO after trying them on, I could definitely use both.  They are next on my list.



Please pics of the necklace. someone back was not a fan! 
I am looking for a necklace and ready to get the Perlee !


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



Beautiful! Do you still have your YG Frivole? The pave is amazing!


----------



## j0s1e267

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



That is so pretty!!!  Love how delicate it looks on you!


----------



## beachy10

sjunky13 said:


> Beautiful! Do you still have your YG Frivole? The pave is amazing!



Yes, I still have the YG ring. Love it.


----------



## sjunky13

beachy10 said:


> Yes, I still have the YG ring. Love it.



I love my ring too. I need to wear it. You are an enabler.


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Please pics of the necklace. someone back was not a fan!
> I am looking for a necklace and ready to get the Perlee !



I am not going to be receiving the necklace until the end of the week, but will post pictures then.

I didn't think I liked this necklace either, but it took seeing it in person and trying it on to change my mind.  I suspect that there will be some others who think it isn't their cup of tea, but I was hooked!

My thoughts:

1)  The Magic size pendant is really nice on a long chain.  I didn't know how nice it looked until I tried it.  The rose gold looks gorgeous.

2)  I love how the chain looks doubled.  The clover is on this necklace is attached to the chain differently than the normal Magic pendant.  When you double the chain, you thread the chain through the clover again.  For me, the doubled chain looks very sophisticated


A picture is worth a thousand words...

*Regular Magic pendant*







*Letterwood Magic Pendant*






3)  And lastly for me, I was able to get a pendant that looks very spotted (zebra like) and I love that look. My letterwood in my LE necklace looks very different.  This picture from the website shows the zebra look on the pendant.


----------



## wren

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



Gorgeous!!! Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I am not going to be receiving the necklace until the end of the week, but will post pictures then.
> 
> I didn't think I liked this necklace either, but it took seeing it in person and trying it on to change my mind.  I suspect that there will be some others who think it isn't their cup of tea, but I was hooked!
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> 1)  The Magic size pendant is really nice on a long chain.  I didn't know how nice it looked until I tried it.  The rose gold looks gorgeous.
> 
> 2)  I love how the chain looks doubled.  The clover is on this necklace is attached to the chain differently than the normal Magic pendant.  When you double the chain, you thread the chain through the clover again.  For me, the doubled chain looks very sophisticated
> 
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> *Regular Magic pendant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Letterwood Magic Pendant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  And lastly for me, I was able to get a pendant that looks very spotted (zebra like) and I love that look. My letterwood in my LE necklace looks very different.  This picture from the website shows the zebra look on the pendant.



Oh, I love the look of it, they said the bale was cheap in person. I imagine it would look fab with Frivole and Perlee hoops! Dammit, this is back on the list.


----------



## j0s1e267

Prettybirds said:


> I understand completely the tug of war between Hermes and jewelry.  For what it's worth, buy jewelry.  At the end of the day/year, it will be a worn bag.  The jewelry is forever.
> If you need to you can always sell it, and it will hold it's value.  That's not necessarily the case with a used bag, nor is it easy to sell.



Thanks!  The thing is that I have had pretty good resale for Hermes bags, can't say the same for signed jewelry even if its Cartier ....  I am leaning towards the necklace since it is something I can wear everyday &#128525;


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



Amazing!  Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Oh, I love the look of it, they said the bale was cheap in person. I imagine it would look fab with Frivole and Perlee hoops! Dammit, this is back on the list.



Hmm..... I didn't notice that.  Since I don't have it in hand (darn!), I can't speak to it.  I normally don't go in and buy things that I haven't already been thinking about, so I obviously loved the look!

I'll post pics when I get it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The character of the letterwood is gorgeous.
If the new letterwood has MORE character than the LE letterwood I am going to be so :mad because we very sold on the special nature of the aged letterwood.....




sbelle said:


> I am not going to be receiving the necklace until the end of the week, but will post pictures then.
> 
> I didn't think I liked this necklace either, but it took seeing it in person and trying it on to change my mind.  I suspect that there will be some others who think it isn't their cup of tea, but I was hooked!
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> 1)  The Magic size pendant is really nice on a long chain.  I didn't know how nice it looked until I tried it.  The rose gold looks gorgeous.
> 
> 2)  I love how the chain looks doubled.  The clover is on this necklace is attached to the chain differently than the normal Magic pendant.  When you double the chain, you thread the chain through the clover again.  For me, the doubled chain looks very sophisticated
> 
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> *Regular Magic pendant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Letterwood Magic Pendant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)  And lastly for me, I was able to get a pendant that looks very spotted (zebra like) and I love that look. My letterwood in my LE necklace looks very different.  This picture from the website shows the zebra look on the pendant.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> The character of the letterwood is gorgeous.
> If the new letterwood has MORE character than the LE letterwood I am going to be so :mad because we very sold on the special nature of the aged letterwood.....



How could that be, she ( sa) said it was the same wood! They found a bunch or something? Ha


----------



## beachy10

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



I forgot to mention my lovely SA managed to get me 20 months no interest without even me having to ask. Didn't realize NM finances that long. I also used my double points!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The Limited Edition letterwood is from the planks discovered in the archives.
VCA in Paris.  It is aged letterwood and not new letterwood.
This is what was supposed to make it special.  Own a piece of VCA history yada yada yada....plus the letterwood was supposed to have darkened and developed it's patina.  Something along these lines.





sjunky13 said:


> How could that be, she ( sa) said it was the same wood! They found a bunch or something? Ha


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> The Limited Edition letterwood is from the planks discovered in the archives.
> VCA in Paris.  It is aged letterwood and not new letterwood.
> This is what was supposed to make it special.  Own a piece of VCA history yada yada yada....plus the letterwood was supposed to have darkened and developed it's patina.  Something along these lines.



Ok, I was given wrong info then! 

She said they found more special wood, it comes with a letter, lol. I know that sounds funny. I am going to NYC this weekend and right to VCA!


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



Beautiful! You have lovely hands.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> 
> *Letterwood Magic Pendant*



Uh-oh!
Damn you, sbelle!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I was given wrong info then!
> 
> She said they found more special wood, it comes with a letter, lol. I know that sounds funny. I am going to NYC this weekend and right to VCA!



No, this is from the first (original) stash.
The limited edition (alternating) letterwood is old and the full letterwood is new.
Some of us purchased the limited edition letterwood when it first came out.

Yes, we fell for the old wood.....hahaha....


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> No, this is from the first (original) stash.
> The limited edition (alternating) letterwood is old and the full letterwood is new.
> Some of us purchased the limited edition letterwood when it first came out.
> 
> Yes, we fell for the old wood.....hahaha....



On no I agree and know this. A sa told me that the new lw was the same batch as the old, no big deal.

I love old wood! 
I love the pattern of the tiger looking wood. Ha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> On no I agree and know this. A sa told me that the new lw was the same batch as the old, no big deal.
> 
> I love old wood!
> I love the pattern of the tiger looking wood. Ha



To me it looks like leopard.
Very pretty!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> To me it looks like leopard.
> Very pretty!



leopard yes ! I am offf tonight! I am hoping to fall in love with something this weekend! Perlee hoops, long necklace, something fun and new!

I will look out for Beth's pink diamond and RG necklace! What a stunner. 
I am so excited to go VCA, don't tell hubby that! LOL


----------



## beachy10

Florasun said:


> Beautiful! You have lovely hands.



Thank you!


----------



## Suzie

beachy10 said:


> Here you go



This is one stunningly beautiful ring, it looks gorgeous on your slender hands.


----------



## avedashiva

beachy10 said:


> Here you go


Congrats. You have beautiful hands. They showcase the ring wonderfully.


----------



## lizzylovesbags

Prettybirds said:


> They're both older versions.  The top is the vintage Alhambra, probably from the '70's and probably made in France, stamped with a french hallmark.  Is the same style that is currently in production, the only exception being that this bracelet is now made with a lobster clasp.
> The other bracelet, also genuine and Alhambra, has a satin finish in the interior of the clovers.  With that sole exception, it has the same styling as the vintage alhambra and will coordinate nicely with other Alhambra pieces.  I would expect that it too has french hallmarks, (regarding this, write the seller and ask for each bracelet).
> Both are lovely and I think it really comes down to personal choice.



Thank you Prettybirds! I was going to purchase this bracelet from VCA directly but was checking prices on the bay and saw this version. I actually like the one currently being produced with the texture finish on the interior of the clovers. I really appreciate your reply.


----------



## bigheart

picked up my sweet earrings today, i am happy with the color of them, according to my nm associate the sweet is the only line they can order turq in right now, she expects to have malachite pieces in march


----------



## bigheart

and the earrings are the 2nd addition to my little vca collection, i got a 10 motif mop around this time last year, wish i could get a lot more!


----------



## CATEYES

bigheart said:


> and the earrings are the 2nd addition to my little vca collection, i got a 10 motif mop around this time last year, wish i could get a lot more!


Congrats! Slowly building your collection


----------



## bigheart

thanks, slow is the key word, lol, it is gonna be slow for sure!


----------



## beachy10

bigheart said:


> picked up my sweet earrings today, i am happy with the color of them, according to my nm associate the sweet is the only line they can order turq in right now, she expects to have malachite pieces in march



Which sweets did you get?


----------



## beachy10

Suzie said:


> This is one stunningly beautiful ring, it looks gorgeous on your slender hands.





avedashiva said:


> Congrats. You have beautiful hands. They showcase the ring wonderfully.





wren said:


> Gorgeous!!! Looks so pretty on you!





Bethc said:


> Amazing!  Congrats!!





j0s1e267 said:


> That is so pretty!!!  Love how delicate it looks on you!





Prettybirds said:


> Oh my, this is just beautiful-much prettier than I expected.  It's lovely-wear it well!



Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Here you go


Such a girly piece, not to mention bling blingy! Like someone else said, looks good on your hand!


----------



## beachy10

CATEYES said:


> Such a girly piece, not to mention bling blingy! Like someone else said, looks good on your hand!



Thanks so much.


----------



## bigheart

beachy10 said:


> Which sweets did you get?



i got the white gold/turq ones


----------



## tbbbjb

bigheart said:


> i got the white gold/turq ones



I think she might have meant what shape?  Clover?  Butterfly?


----------



## bigheart

tbbbjb said:


> I think she might have meant what shape?  Clover?  Butterfly?



oh, ok, i got the clover ones, i was going to say that but then i wasn't sure if i was supposed to call it a clover or not, still pretty new to the brand


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Prettybirds said:


> I dropped by VCA today and thought to myself that the SA's at VCA have nicer pieces than me.  Maybe I should go to work for VCA-after all, all my money goes there anyway . . .



I can relate!
Mine  tend to wear the more expensive pave pieces.
What did you see? Anything in particular?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Prettybirds said:


> Mine was wearing two pieces from the perlee line; the pave clover bracelet and the all diamond wg bracelet.  Do they own the pieces they wear?
> I saw the butterfly pendants.  They were pretty, but I was not impressed--too small in my opinion.  They're about the size of a dime.



Sometimes they grab items from the cases..  One of mine does.


----------



## wendy_bruin

Prettybirds said:


> Mine was wearing two pieces from the perlee line; the pave clover bracelet and the all diamond wg bracelet.  Do they own the pieces they wear?
> I saw the butterfly pendants.  They were pretty, but I was not impressed--too small in my opinion.  They're about the size of a dime.



The last time I saw my SA in SCP, she was wear four perlee bangles: one rg clover, 2 satin's, and 1 all diamond wg.  She told me her husband purchased them for her recently.

Curious to see what percentage of the VCA SAs are addicts like us on tPF.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wendy_bruin said:


> The last time I saw my SA in SCP, she was wear four perlee bangles: one rg clover, 2 satin's, and 1 all diamond wg.  She told me her husband purchased them for her recently.
> 
> Curious to see what percentage of the VCA SAs are addicts like us on tPF.



WOW.
It sounds like potentially one would spend a lot more than earn working for VCA.


----------



## periogirl28

Bethc said:


> I saw them all last Wednesday and I really love the rg/pink sapphire necklace. I've been going back and forth to see if there's anything else I'd rather have and I decided to get it!!
> 
> I just emailed my SA and of course, the NY store is being renovated and is closed until Wednesday, but when they reopen, it's mine!!!



Can't wait to see your reveal, my store got the pink sapphire butterfly necklace n ring in yesterday. The rings were not in my size but the pendant was truly tempting. Will think about it. I caved and got a small Fancy Intense Yellow diamond pendant at Tiffany instead. The chain also being shortened to 15" for me.


----------



## beachy10

There is a lady at NM VCA that always has a few motif necklaces layered and I've seen them several times- mop, turquoise, malachite, lapis etc.
Last time she had on the BTF pave lotus ring. 

Also when I was in St Martin the SA had on a 20 motif and matching earrings and a ton of other designer jewelry on. I went back a few days later and she had on a different set of VCA. She said she owned 2 Chanel J12 watches. So I wonder if she bought them long ago when they were 'cheaper', gets paid very well, gets a super discount, or just can naturally afford these piceces. We chatted about VCA and I got the impression she owns more pieces and doesn't borrow them.

I do have to say it's nice seeing pieces modeled. I would love to work with fine jewelry as a part time job. Talking about it with other people who know about jewelry/designers is fun too.


----------



## xianni

Hello to all,

I have a question about the Neiman Marcus spring trend promotion which Available online and in stores 02/06-02/07/13, it's like spending some amount on NM credit card, you'll get gift card. Does anybody know VCA is included this time? I searched the forum, it seems it's included in similar event in year 2011. How long will it take to get approved for a NM credit card if I go into a store. I just ordered a 10 motif necklace in NM store and I charged it on my american express card. I haven't received it yet. I'm wondering if I can open a new NM card and let them recharge it on my NM card, so I can qualify the promotion. Thank you for any help.


----------



## sbelle

xianni said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have a question about the Neiman Marcus spring trend promotion which Available online and in stores 02/06-02/07/13, it's like spending some amount on NM credit card, you'll get gift card.
> 
> * Does anybody know VCA is included this time?
> *



According to my SA VCA is not included.


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sometimes they grab items from the cases..  One of mine does.



I've been told by VCA Chicago and NYC that they are not allowed to borrow the jewelry. I was told that they couldn't sell it as new if it had been worn.

 I've always wondered if that was really true.


----------



## xianni

sbelle said:


> According to my SA VCA is not included.



Thank you very much.


----------



## beachy10

xianni said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have a question about the Neiman Marcus spring trend promotion which Available online and in stores 02/06-02/07/13, it's like spending some amount on NM credit card, you'll get gift card. Does anybody know VCA is included this time? I searched the forum, it seems it's included in similar event in year 2011. How long will it take to get approved for a NM credit card if I go into a store. I just ordered a 10 motif necklace in NM store and I charged it on my american express card. I haven't received it yet. I'm wondering if I can open a new NM card and let them recharge it on my NM card, so I can qualify the promotion. Thank you for any help.



VCA is never included in the gift card events, only Incircle. If you have a NM card you can use your double points of your choosing (once a year). I am pretty sure you also get 5,000 points for opening a NM card. They also offer no interest deferred equal payments which is nice if you don't want to pay it all at once.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> I've been told by VCA Chicago and NYC that they are not allowed to borrow the jewelry. I was told that they couldn't sell it as new if it had been worn.
> 
> I've always wondered if that was really true.



I was sold a used Frivole ring from NYC if anyone remembers, the sa said it was used on a photo shoot and stretched to make it bigger, that is why it had scratches...ect. 

I know sa's wear the stuff, one store pulled earrings out of her ears, cleaned them off and had be try them on.
It is done everywhere, clothing, jewelry..ect.


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> VCA is never included in the gift card events, only Incircle. If you have a NM card you can use your double points of your choosing (once a year). I am pretty sure you also get 5,000 points for opening a NM card. They also offer no interest deferred equal payments which is nice if you don't want to pay it all at once.



It often is not included, but I thought it was included in the one last November?


----------



## xianni

beachy10 said:


> VCA is never included in the gift card events, only Incircle. If you have a NM card you can use your double points of your choosing (once a year). I am pretty sure you also get 5,000 points for opening a NM card. They also offer no interest deferred equal payments which is nice if you don't want to pay it all at once.



Thank you for the info. I'm considering opening a NM card.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I've been told by VCA Chicago and NYC that they are not allowed to borrow the jewelry. I was told that they couldn't sell it as new if it had been worn.
> 
> I've always wondered if that was really true.



That seems like the right rule to have but it also probably depends on the store.. 
My dear sa was sporting one my necklaces before I bought it.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have an incircle card... Maybe if i get a good tax return, i can use that and get something purty!!! I wonder what is the spending limit for deferred no interest payments?


----------



## bagsforme

I've tried several times with different stores and different sa's.  VCA is never included in gift card events.  
I'm going to keep asking until I get the answer I want.


----------



## Bethc

I went in to VCA today, they're going through a renovation for the next 9 months.   The store is less than half of its original size.   The SAs don't all have desks so they have to rotate. 

So anyway, I purchased the pink/RG butterfly necklace. I paid for it and then left it for them to add 2" to it, so I have to wait a week to go pick it up,  sigh... 

Pics to come next week!


----------



## Bethc

Watching SATC, I never noticed that Carrie had the butterflies ring!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats bethc!  i'm sure it was hard to leave the pink butterfly behind!  i can't wait to see your reveal next week!  good eye - i never noticed carrie wearing the ring when i watched SATC, but then again i was more into bags than jewelry back then!


----------



## I'll take two

beachy10 said:


> Here you go


Gorgeous congrats


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Does anyone know if there is a Vintage Alhambra single pendant in the grey MOP with YG?? I'm loving how that looks in the Magic collection!


----------



## Lharding

Bethc said:


> I went in to VCA today, they're going through a renovation for the next 9 months.   The store is less than half of its original size.   The SAs don't all have desks so they have to rotate.
> 
> So anyway, I purchased the pink/RG butterfly necklace. I paid for it and then left it for them to add 2" to it, so I have to wait a week to go pick it up,  sigh...
> 
> Pics to come next week!



Bethc - Congrats!  So excited for you and am looking forward to your reveal.  I know it will be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ryu_chan

beachy10 said:


> Here you go


It looks really beautiful on you.  I have the same ring


----------



## Florasun

Bethc said:


> I went in to VCA today, they're going through a renovation for the next 9 months.   The store is less than half of its original size.   The SAs don't all have desks so they have to rotate.
> 
> So anyway, I purchased the pink/RG butterfly necklace. I paid for it and then left it for them to add 2" to it, so I have to wait a week to go pick it up,  sigh...
> 
> Pics to come next week!



I'll bet it was hard to leave behind! Congrats!


----------



## Florasun

FYI, there are some nice VCA Alhambra pieces on the Betteridge website under the estate section.


----------



## tbbbjb

bigheart said:


> oh, ok, i got the clover ones, i was going to say that but then i wasn't sure if i was supposed to call it a clover or not, still pretty new to the brand



Well, Welcome to our little slice of VCA Heaven and congratulations on your newest addition.  May you wear it in good health and happiness always.


----------



## bigheart

thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bethc said:


> Watching SATC, I never noticed that Carrie had the butterflies ring!



I always thought it hilariously ironic that she wore this ring in the episode where she was trying to get money for the down payment to buy her place! Haha!

Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Bethc

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I always thought it hilariously ironic that she wore this ring in the episode where she was trying to get money for the down payment to buy her place! Haha!
> 
> Such a gorgeous piece!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## 628628

Bethc said:


> I went in to VCA today, they're going through a renovation for the next 9 months.   The store is less than half of its original size.   The SAs don't all have desks so they have to rotate.
> 
> So anyway, I purchased the pink/RG butterfly necklace. I paid for it and then left it for them to add 2" to it, so I have to wait a week to go pick it up,  sigh...
> 
> Pics to come next week!



Congrats on your pendant! Did you have a chance to try on the pink sapphire and diamond butterfly earrings?


----------



## Bethc

628628 said:


> Congrats on your pendant! Did you have a chance to try on the pink sapphire and diamond butterfly earrings?



No... I've tried the yellow/diamond ones before, but I didn't like the 2 different colors.  I wonder if I'd like the pink ones better?


----------



## purplepinky

Does anyone know how much the Perlee diamond pave ring in rose gold is? It's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Bethc

purplepinky said:


> Does anyone know how much the Perlee diamond pave ring in rose gold is? It's so gorgeous!!



This one?  Love it!


----------



## 628628

Bethc said:


> No... I've tried the yellow/diamond ones before, but I didn't like the 2 different colors.  I wonder if I'd like the pink ones better?



Oh maybe you need a set


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!

I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!


----------



## dialv

That looks really pretty.


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!



Gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## Lovefour

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!


Love it so pretty!


----------



## CATEYES

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!


Such a good bracelet for everyday and layering-congrats!!


----------



## Florasun

So pretty! What else are you hiding??


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> I was thinking the same thing!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!



In case anyone is interested, Betteridge has this for sale under estate pieces


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> No... I've tried the yellow/diamond ones before, but I didn't like the 2 different colors.  I wonder if I'd like the pink ones better?



They will do custom same color ones as the two different colors bug me, so I inquired.  To me it looks like you made a.mistake when putting on the earrings.  But that is just me, to each there own.  Lol.


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!



Great purchase, as usual!  Wear it in good health and happiness always!


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!



Have you ever taken a vca family portrait?  Your daughters are soo lucky . A Momma with great taste and tons of awesome jewels


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:


> So pretty! What else are you hiding??


Lol, I think Jen always has something pretty up her sleeve . And she is so kind to share with us!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!



It looks fab - LOVE it!


----------



## Junkenpo

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!
> 
> ]



Ooohhh! Is the chain on this one the same thickness as the vintage bracelets? It's got way more presence than the stock photo shows.


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hi ladies. Do you know whether VCA is less expensive in France as it is in the US? I am planning a trip to Paris.

My view is if Hermes is a bust, then there's always VCA.


----------



## tbbbjb

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies. Do you know whether VCA is less expensive in France as it is in the US? I am planning a trip to Paris.
> 
> My view is if Hermes is a bust, then there's always VCA.



When are you going?  They usually have a price increase every year somewhere between April and May.  So, then it would possibly be more expensive.  It also depends on the exchange rate that specific day, but keep in mind you do get 12% back (sometimes it takes as long as 3 months later.. do keep that in mind) I have a fantastic personal SA should you need one.  I would definitely call ahead so they can assemble everything you would like to look at in one location.  There are three VCA boutiques in Paris and one workshop.  If you are willing I would love to hear any tips you may have  about scoring a bag in Hermes in France!  I have wanted one since at least 2005, with absolutely NO lucky   I really hope this will be my lucky trip!  Anything you can share with me an SAs name, etc would be most helpful.  Please feel free to pm me . I would love to chat more!


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> When are you going?  They usually have a price increase every year somewhere between April and May.  So, then it woukd be possibly more expensive.  It also depends on the exchange rate, but keep in mind you do get 12% back (sometimes it takes as long as 3 months later..) I do have a fantastic SA should you need one.  I would definitely call ahead so they can assemble everything you would like to look at in one location.  There are three VCA boutiques in Paris and one workshop.  If you are willing I would love to hear any tips you may have  about scoring a bag in Hermes in France!  I have wanted one since at least 2005, with absolutely NO lucky   I really hope this will be my lucky trip!  Anything you can share with me an SAs name, etc would be most helpful.


----------



## Junkenpo

I love turquoise and I've been thinking about a 5 motif bracelet or earrings...  and came across this and this... I know they're not vca, but awfully close design.  I wonder at the price difference. 

Who makes these knowing that they're essentially copies? I love the blue color though.


----------



## 628628

Paris is indeed cheaper than the US after VAT.


----------



## Longchamp

Junkenpo said:


> I love turquoise and I've been thinking about a 5 motif bracelet or earrings...  and came across this and this... I know they're not vca, but awfully close design.  I wonder at the price difference.
> 
> Who makes these knowing that they're essentially copies? I love the blue color though.



I'm glad you pointed these out as have been looking at them.  I noticed he doesn't have weight listed with the fewer clovers necklace.  I love them both.

I would want to know more prominence about the pieces.  He is very nice to deal with and purchased from him.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## tbbbjb

****Originally Posted by Junkenpo
I love turquoise and I've been thinking about a 5 motif bracelet or earrings... and came across this and this... I know they're not vca, but awfully close design. I wonder at the price difference.


****Originally Posted by Lonchamp
Who makes these knowing that they're essentially copies? I love the blue color though.
I'm glad you pointed these out as have been looking at them. I noticed he doesn't have weight listed with the fewer clovers necklace. I love them both.

I would want to know more prominence about the pieces. He is very nice to deal with and purchased from him.

Let us know what you decide. 


At these price points ($22,999.00 for a 16") I am really curious....Why wouldn't you spend the extra $$$ and go with the real thing?  I could understand if you are getting an awesome deal like a 1/4 or 1/2 the cost of VCA and do not care about buying a name brand piece or cannot afford to, but that does not appear to be the case here.  VCA will hold its value for resale and these will not.  This is a LOT of money to tie up into a replica and I if you go this route I believe sometime in the future you will regret that you didn't spend the extra money and get VCA.  JMHO
****Sorry I cannot get quoting to work for some reason...?...


----------



## aalinkaa

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> At these price points ($22,999.00 for a 16") /I am really curious....Why wouldn't you spend the extra $$$ and go with the real thing?  I could understand if you are getting an awesome deal like a 1/4 or 1/2 the cost of VCA and do not care about buying a name brand piece or cannot afford to, but that does not appear to be the case here.  VCA will hold its value for resale and these will not.  This is a LOT of money to tie up into a replica and I if you go this route I believe sometime in the future you will regret that you didn't spend the extra money and get VCA.  JMHO



I have to agree with this! WAY too expensive for something not a brand name


----------



## *emma*

Looking for suggestions. I want to add a pendant (not pave) to my small collection. I was thinking of a lucky butterfly, a Alhambra or Vintage Alhambra or maybe a clover; white, yellow or pink gold are all possibilities. I currently own:

In Vintage Alhambra:
20 motif wg/mop
10 motif yg/mop
wg/mop reg size ear clips
yg/pave ear clips
wg/mop Magic pendant

Any input is truly appreciated.


----------



## tbbbjb

*emma* said:


> Looking for suggestions. I want to add a pendant (not pave) to my small collection. I was thinking of a lucky butterfly, a Alhambra or Vintage Alhambra or maybe a clover; white, yellow or pink gold are all possibilities. I currently own:
> 
> In Vintage Alhambra:
> 20 motif wg/mop
> 10 motif yg/mop
> wg/mop reg size ear clips
> yg/pave ear clips
> wg/mop Magic pendant
> 
> Any input is truly appreciated.




I have the mop Lucky butterfly and *love* it!  It is my go to signature piece, my daughter has the sweet mop butterfly.  Have you considered Onyx?  It is really a great piece to own as well.  I notice you have mainly mop.  This might be a nice different addition.  It is very versatile.  The letterwood pendant might be a good option as well.  I know you were looking for pendants, but I also highly recommend the small yg or wg frivole earrings.  They are lovely and would go nicely with your pieces.


----------



## *emma*

Thanks tbbbjb; I can't get the Lucky butterfly out of my head. I would be considering the tiger's eye or the turquoise (if it is still around). I also like the idea of onyx; I guess I need to try them on and see which one looks best. Thanks again!


----------



## beachy10

Junkenpo said:


> I love turquoise and I've been thinking about a 5 motif bracelet or earrings...  and came across this and this... I know they're not vca, but awfully close design.  I wonder at the price difference.
> 
> Who makes these knowing that they're essentially copies? I love the blue color though.



I am confused where they think it is worth 23K? Even VCA doesn't charge that much for a 20 motif and this necklace is only 16 inches.


----------



## tbbbjb

*emma* said:


> Thanks tbbbjb; I can't get the Lucky butterfly out of my head. I would be considering the tiger's eye or the turquoise (if it is still around). I also like the idea of onyx; I guess I need to try them on and see which one looks best. Thanks again!



Turquoise and Tiger's eye are nice additions as well.  I think you need to mix it up a little colorwise and get away from the mop.  The Lucky butterfly is really a special piece, but please try on the frivole earrings as well.  I think you might really like them and consider them for a future purchase.  They mix and match nicely with everything you have.  Turquoise will give you a nice pop of color, but you will be a little more limited with it than with the tiger's eye or onyx.


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Turquoise and Tiger's eye are nice additions as well.  I think you need to mix it up a little colorwise and get away from the mop.  The Lucky butterfly is really a special piece, but please try on the frivole earrings as well.  I think you might really like them and consider them for a future purchase.  They mix and match nicely with everything you have.  Turquoise will give you a nice pop of color, but you will be a little more limited with it than with the tiger's eye or onyx.


Oh, don't rule out Malachite.  It is coming out and supposed to have a pendant.  It is a beautiful green with striations and would be a nice addition but a little more limited as far as versatility goes.


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Oh, don't rule out Malachite.  It is coming out and supposed to have a pendant.  It is a beautiful green with striations and would be a nice addition but a little more limited as far as versatility goes.



And then there is also red carnelian which would also give you a nice pop of color.  But with all these choices unless green or red are one of your favorite colors I would go with the tiger's eye butterfly as my first choice and the oynx pendent as my second choice.  Both are very verstile and would make a good addition to your collection.  Please keep us all posted in your thought process and what you end up with and modeling shots would be the icing on the cake.  Have you posted your vca in the vca family thread yet?  If not, you really should!  You have a beautiful VCA family.


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Oh, don't rule out Malachite.  It is coming out and supposed to have a pendant.  It is a beautiful green with striations and would be a nice addition but a little more limited as far as versatility goes.




I think the Magic malachite pendant is going to be lovely!!





*tbbjb*-- just tried to pm you but you are over max!


----------



## Pursi

Do any of you ladies wear your pendant alhambra pieces to sleep and in the shower? If so which is the most durable material that can handle it? I'm thinking of a sweet necklace and not sure which one to get. Can mop be worn like that? Also do they make a sweet clover in yg and turquoise?


----------



## bigheart

someone may correct me if i am wrong but i think sweet turq pieces are only white gold


----------



## beachy10

bigheart said:


> someone may correct me if i am wrong but i think sweet turq pieces are only white gold



There is a YG motif version. I almost ordered it.


----------



## sbelle

Pursi said:


> Do any of you ladies wear your pendant alhambra pieces to sleep and in the shower? If so which is the most durable material that can handle it? I'm thinking of a sweet necklace and not sure which one to get. Can mop be worn like that? Also do they make a sweet clover in yg and turquoise?




There are others will probably disagree, but I would not buy VCA if I were looking for a piece that can be worn all the time.   IMO it is just too expensive to take the chance that you might damage it by wearing it in this way.  I think you will prolong the life of your piece (and your enjoyment) if you take if off for showering, sleep, and exercise.

VCA does have a section on their website about their stones.  What I read about mop there would lead me to believe you wouldn't want to shower in it.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/the-maison/448/454/Van Cleef & Arpels stones


----------



## tbbbjb

Pursi said:


> Do any of you ladies wear your pendant alhambra pieces to sleep and in the shower? If so which is the most durable material that can handle it? I'm thinking of a sweet necklace and not sure which one to get. Can mop be worn like that? Also do they make a sweet clover in yg and turquoise?



Maybe something with just gold from the perlee line or the frivole pendant (since it is just gold and diamonds).  Or an all gold Alhambra pendant.  But, I tend to agree with sbelle, it is FINE jewelry and should be treated as such.  However, I think if you go with something all gold without any stones it should be fine.  When I wear my diamond studs I tend to wear them 24/7.


----------



## Bethc

Pursi said:


> Do any of you ladies wear your pendant alhambra pieces to sleep and in the shower? If so which is the most durable material that can handle it? I'm thinking of a sweet necklace and not sure which one to get. Can mop be worn like that? Also do they make a sweet clover in yg and turquoise?



I'm very careful with my MOP pieces, take them off, wipe them and put them back in their pouches every night.

I think I told this story a while ago...  I met a woman with my Magic MOP pendant at my beach club.  I mentioned that I would never wear mine there because I didn't want the sand/water to get to it.  Her response surprised me - She said that she'd been wearing it non-stop for a few years!  In ocean, shower, etc.  I took a step closer to her to look at it and it looked perfectly fine.   So who knows?!


----------



## Harpertoo

Bethc said:


> I'm very careful with my MOP pieces, take them off, wipe them and put them back in their pouches every night.
> 
> I think I told this story a while ago...  I met a woman with my Magic MOP pendant at my beach club.  I mentioned that I would never wear mine there because I didn't want the sand/water to get to it.  Her response surprised me - She said that she'd been wearing it non-stop for a few years!  In ocean, shower, etc.  I took a step closer to her to look at it and it looked perfectly fine.   So who knows?!



I've sort if wondered about this too!
I used to wear pearls & my VCA mop jewelry all the time. I figured the pearls & mop were from the sea! But I've since become a little more careful. I'd like to be able to give this stuff to my daughter - she seems to admire it. (but she's only 6, so I'm not ready to hand it off yet. Maybe I just need to buy her her own sweet piece!)


----------



## beachy10

Pursi said:


> Do any of you ladies wear your pendant alhambra pieces to sleep and in the shower? If so which is the most durable material that can handle it? I'm thinking of a sweet necklace and not sure which one to get. Can mop be worn like that? Also do they make a sweet clover in yg and turquoise?



The only thing I would wear in the shower is the all gold, not any of the stones. 

Yes, they do make sweet clover in YG/turq. You have to special order it.


----------



## 628628

Wearability depends on your profession too. If you are just a normal housewive with relatively low-level of manual labour, then it should be ok. If you're an Alias SWAT team special operations expert, then wearing VCA is a tad risky.


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> ****
> 
> 
> at these price points ($22,999.00 for a 16") i am really curious....why wouldn't you spend the extra $$$ and go with the real thing?  I could understand if you are getting an awesome deal like a 1/4 or 1/2 the cost of vca and do not care about buying a name brand piece or cannot afford to, but that does not appear to be the case here.  Vca will hold its value for resale and these will not.  This is a lot of money to tie up into a replica and i if you go this route i believe sometime in the future you will regret that you didn't spend the extra money and get vca.  Jmho
> ****sorry i cannot get quoting to work for some reason...?...





aalinkaa said:


> i have to agree with this! Way too expensive for something not a brand name



+1


----------



## sjunky13

So I went to VCA and tried on everything! I was going to get the Perlee diamond clover pendant in rose gold and it did not look good . Rose just blends into my skin.  It was so soft and not much contrast. That was a let down, then I tried on the magic mop in white gold and it looked nice, but I have no white gold pieces and I don't plan on starting a new collection, lol. Then she placed the Magic pave on my neck. OMG, stunning. 

I had gone in looking for the letterwood long pendant and really wanted a necklace. Well, the malachite is coming in the same style pendant, magic size in yellow gold and the long chain. I think this will be perfect! I reserved one. Should be coming very very soon. I hope the green will look good with my onyx and mop. I wish they did an onyx in this long pendant, maybe they will?

Ok as for perlee hoops, they were out of medium and the variation. I tried on the small, looked horrible on me.Way too tiny and no presence at all and my holes on my ears were pierced wrong for the small hoops, they stuck out and did not lay nice at all. 
I tried on the large and they were too big, looks like the medium will be perfect. She measured the hoops I was wearing and it looks like the medium are the same size, so I am waiting for those too. 

My birthday is Wed and I want to start with the Perlee hoops as I will wear them a lot. I wish I could of tried on the medium, I may ask them to ship them to me and see. The rose looked great against my face and not my chest. Very odd.

I also saw the new pink Butterfly diamond pieces, so pretty. can't wait to see yours Beth! 
I know want Pave VCA!LOL


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> So I went to VCA and tried on everything! I was going to get the Perlee diamond clover pendant in rose gold and it did not look good . Rose just blends into my skin.  It was so soft and not much contrast. That was a let down, then I tried on the magic mop in white gold and it looked nice, but I have no white gold pieces and I don't plan on starting a new collection, lol. Then she placed the Magic pave on my neck. OMG, stunning.
> 
> I had gone in looking for the letterwood long pendant and really wanted a necklace. Well, the malachite is coming in the same style pendant, magic size in yellow gold and the long chain. I think this will be perfect! I reserved one. Should be coming very very soon. I hope the green will look good with my onyx and mop. I wish they did an onyx in this long pendant, maybe they will?
> 
> Ok as for perlee hoops, they were out of medium and the variation. I tried on the small, looked horrible on me.Way too tiny and no presence at all and my holes on my ears were pierced wrong for the small hoops, they stuck out and did not lay nice at all.
> I tried on the large and they were too big, looks like the medium will be perfect. She measured the hoops I was wearing and it looks like the medium are the same size, so I am waiting for those too.
> 
> My birthday is Wed and I want to start with the Perlee hoops as I will wear them a lot. I wish I could of tried on the medium, I may ask them to ship them to me and see. The rose looked great against my face and not my chest. Very odd.
> 
> I also saw the new pink Butterfly diamond pieces, so pretty. can't wait to see yours Beth!
> I know want Pave VCA!LOL



That sounds like a fun trip! If you overnight the Perlee hoops they will be here in time for your birthday. Just sayin...

And Pre-congrats on your malachite, it sounds stunning!


----------



## I'll take two

sjunky13 said:


> So I went to VCA and tried on everything! I was going to get the Perlee diamond clover pendant in rose gold and it did not look good . Rose just blends into my skin.  It was so soft and not much contrast. That was a let down, then I tried on the magic mop in white gold and it looked nice, but I have no white gold pieces and I don't plan on starting a new collection, lol. Then she placed the Magic pave on my neck. OMG, stunning.
> 
> I had gone in looking for the letterwood long pendant and really wanted a necklace. Well, the malachite is coming in the same style pendant, magic size in yellow gold and the long chain. I think this will be perfect! I reserved one. Should be coming very very soon. I hope the green will look good with my onyx and mop. I wish they did an onyx in this long pendant, maybe they will?
> 
> Ok as for perlee hoops, they were out of medium and the variation. I tried on the small, looked horrible on me.Way too tiny and no presence at all and my holes on my ears were pierced wrong for the small hoops, they stuck out and did not lay nice at all.
> I tried on the large and they were too big, looks like the medium will be perfect. She measured the hoops I was wearing and it looks like the medium are the same size, so I am waiting for those too.
> 
> My birthday is Wed and I want to start with the Perlee hoops as I will wear them a lot. I wish I could of tried on the medium, I may ask them to ship them to me and see. The rose looked great against my face and not my chest. Very odd.
> 
> I also saw the new pink Butterfly diamond pieces, so pretty. can't wait to see yours Beth!
> I know want Pave VCA!LOL


The magic looks absolutely fab on a long chain .Malachite is a wonderful colour .
Look forward to the reveal .I think you will find that Pave is seriously addictive.
I need rehab for my pave addiction but DH has said that would be like closing the stable door after the horse has bolted ie too late now LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

628628 said:


> Wearability depends on your profession too. If you are just a normal housewive with relatively low-level of manual labour, then it should be ok. If you're an Alias SWAT team special operations expert, then wearing VCA is a tad risky.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I can hardly wait to see the malachite.
The green should look amazing with either the mop or the onyx.
Medium perlee hoops sound like your perfect size.



sjunky13 said:


> So I went to VCA and tried on everything! I was going to get the Perlee diamond clover pendant in rose gold and it did not look good . Rose just blends into my skin.  It was so soft and not much contrast. That was a let down, then I tried on the magic mop in white gold and it looked nice, but I have no white gold pieces and I don't plan on starting a new collection, lol. Then she placed the Magic pave on my neck. OMG, stunning.
> 
> I had gone in looking for the letterwood long pendant and really wanted a necklace. Well, the malachite is coming in the same style pendant, magic size in yellow gold and the long chain. I think this will be perfect! I reserved one. Should be coming very very soon. I hope the green will look good with my onyx and mop. I wish they did an onyx in this long pendant, maybe they will?
> 
> Ok as for perlee hoops, they were out of medium and the variation. I tried on the small, looked horrible on me.Way too tiny and no presence at all and my holes on my ears were pierced wrong for the small hoops, they stuck out and did not lay nice at all.
> I tried on the large and they were too big, looks like the medium will be perfect. She measured the hoops I was wearing and it looks like the medium are the same size, so I am waiting for those too.
> 
> My birthday is Wed and I want to start with the Perlee hoops as I will wear them a lot. I wish I could of tried on the medium, I may ask them to ship them to me and see. The rose looked great against my face and not my chest. Very odd.
> 
> I also saw the new pink Butterfly diamond pieces, so pretty. can't wait to see yours Beth!
> I know want Pave VCA!LOL


----------



## chicagocat

I have been wanting the Lucky bracelet in yellow gold... love the charms! It is so very hard to find the piece IRL, has anyone seen it or own it? I am waiting for my local store to get it in and the backorder is at least a few weeks out... if anyone has perspective on the piece, please lmk. It would be my first VCA!!


----------



## Pursi

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


>



i know when i was crawling along the floor to evade the light beams i kept getting tangled in my magic


----------



## Bethc

VCA just called, my necklace is already back!  I'm going to pick it up tomorrow, so excited!!


----------



## kim_mac

^^that was fast!  i'm excited for you!  you will have 3 butterflies dancing for you!  please post lots of pictures!  i'm still debating on the yellow or pink butterfly pendant and still have not seen them IRL!


----------



## mp4

etoupebirkin said:


> Hi ladies. Do you know whether VCA is less expensive in France as it is in the US? I am planning a trip to Paris.
> 
> My view is if Hermes is a bust, then there's always VCA.



I have the same strategy!!!!



tbbbjb said:


> When are you going?  They usually have a price increase every year somewhere between April and May.  So, then it would possibly be more expensive.  It also depends on the exchange rate that specific day, but keep in mind you do get 12% back (sometimes it takes as long as 3 months later.. do keep that in mind) I have a fantastic personal SA should you need one.  I would definitely call ahead so they can assemble everything you would like to look at in one location.  There are three VCA boutiques in Paris and one workshop.  If you are willing I would love to hear any tips you may have  about scoring a bag in Hermes in France!  I have wanted one since at least 2005, with absolutely NO lucky   I really hope this will be my lucky trip!  Anything you can share with me an SAs name, etc would be most helpful.  Please feel free to pm me . I would love to chat more!



I am going in March.  Does VCA process the vat...like Hermes?  My sister has been offered H bags on all of her trips and declined....not the right one....I think it has a lot to do with luck.


----------



## mp4

surfergirljen said:


> OMG such pretty reveals lately!!!
> 
> I never posted pics of my latest little VCA treasure from before Christmas... the byzentine bracelet!  SO wearable, I love it!




Darn I missed the pics....  I've always wondered if I totally screwed up not getting this.  I've never seen a picture of this layered and was afraid to have it shipped sight unseen!  Congrats!


----------



## mp4

sjunky13 said:


> So I went to VCA and tried on everything! I was going to get the Perlee diamond clover pendant in rose gold and it did not look good . Rose just blends into my skin.  It was so soft and not much contrast. That was a let down, then I tried on the magic mop in white gold and it looked nice, but I have no white gold pieces and I don't plan on starting a new collection, lol. Then she placed the Magic pave on my neck. OMG, stunning.
> 
> I had gone in looking for the letterwood long pendant and really wanted a necklace. Well, the malachite is coming in the same style pendant, magic size in yellow gold and the long chain. I think this will be perfect! I reserved one. Should be coming very very soon. I hope the green will look good with my onyx and mop. I wish they did an onyx in this long pendant, maybe they will?
> 
> Ok as for perlee hoops, they were out of medium and the variation. I tried on the small, looked horrible on me.Way too tiny and no presence at all and my holes on my ears were pierced wrong for the small hoops, they stuck out and did not lay nice at all.
> I tried on the large and they were too big, looks like the medium will be perfect. She measured the hoops I was wearing and it looks like the medium are the same size, so I am waiting for those too.
> 
> My birthday is Wed and I want to start with the Perlee hoops as I will wear them a lot. I wish I could of tried on the medium, I may ask them to ship them to me and see. The rose looked great against my face and not my chest. Very odd.
> 
> I also saw the new pink Butterfly diamond pieces, so pretty. can't wait to see yours Beth!
> I know want Pave VCA!LOL



Happy Bday!

I can't wait to see a malachite piece!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> VCA just called, my necklace is already back!  I'm going to pick it up tomorrow, so excited!!



Yay!!!  Can hardly wait to see


----------



## 628628

*I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


----------



## tbbbjb

mp4 said:


> I have the same strategy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going in March.  Does VCA process the vat...like Hermes?  My sister has been offered H bags on all of her trips and declined....not the right one....I think it has a lot to do with luck.



No, all they do is fill out the all the paperwork that you need to have but you still have to show it and mail it at the airport so allow yourself some time for that.


----------



## tbbbjb

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



Oh WOW dear 628628, they are stunning and definitely were worth the LONG wait and what a story that you have to pass down with them   Please wear them in good health and happiness always!


----------



## Junkenpo

628628: Those are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Suzie

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



They are stunning! What a drama you went through.


----------



## kim_mac

a lot of hassle but those earrings are gorgeous!


----------



## stmary

Worth the drama! Those earrings are gorgeous!!


----------



## I'll take two

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


They are absolutely stunning .Congrats !!
The shade of malachite is exquisite .
Just out of interest did VCA offer any advice regarding the cleaning / maintenance Malachite 
I was thinking about the long magic pendant but wondered whether it would be too fragile ?


----------



## Florasun

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



These are beautiful! Absolutely worth the effort! Even if VCA does come out with a malachite line I don't think there will be very many who have the lovely three motif style.


----------



## CATEYES

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


Good grief! Sorry you had to go through all that but these are absolutely stunning so it was worth the pain. Wow  My jaw dropped at 6:30 this morning when I saw these-woke me up! I'm wondering if you find these these are heavy when worn?


----------



## Bethc

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



What an experience you had!  All worth it, the earrings are TDF!!


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Good grief! Sorry you had to go through all that but these are absolutely stunning so it was worth the pain. Wow  My jaw dropped at 6:30 this morning when I saw these-woke me up! I'm wondering if you find these these are heavy when worn?


Can't comment on the Malachite but I found the diamond pave a little too heavy for me.
I would imagine that for other people it would rather depend on whether you are used to big earrings generally . I wasn't but just fell in love with the pave.
I am more than happy to wear the two motif though .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i know when i was crawling along the floor to evade the light beams i kept getting tangled in my magic


You are killing me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


----------



## *jennifer*

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


what a journey these earrings have had! 
they are so lovely though. i think something malachite will be on my list!


----------



## dolphingirl

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


My jaw just dropped!  They are stunning!! Big congrat to you.


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Can't comment on the Malachite but I found the diamond pave a little too heavy for me.
> I would imagine that for other people it would rather depend on whether you are used to big earrings generally . I wasn't but just fell in love with the pave.
> I am more than happy to wear the two motif though .



Thanks for your response. Pave may be more heavy than a solid stone but I don't live by a VCA to find out. I believe my DH is buying me the malachite bracelet but I've expressed I wouldn't mind the 10 motif as well....lol! I cannot bite the bullet on the earrings any time soon because heavy earrings just sit in my jewelry case. I can hardly wait to see others malachite reveals here!


----------



## sbelle

mp4 said:


> I have the same strategy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going in March.  Does VCA process the vat...like Hermes?  My sister has been offered H bags on all of her trips and declined....not the right one....I think it has a lot to do with luck.



I don't know about the VCA stand alone boutiques, but I bought my LE blue sevres porcelain necklace at VCA's boutique at Galleries Lafayette.  They processed the charge without VAT, contingent on receiving the forms back within the specified timeframe.  If the forms weren't timely received, the VAT would be charged to my credit card.  So unlike every other place I made purchases, I did not have to wait for the credit to show upon my card weeks later.

I would guess that all VCA stores would use the same system, but I wouldn't count on it.  I bought items at two different Louis Vuitton stores and each used a different company to process the VAT tax refund.  One company processed the return after about a month and the second took two months!


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> Just out of interest did VCA offer any advice regarding the cleaning / maintenance Malachite
> I was thinking about the long magic pendant but wondered whether it would be too fragile ?



From the VCA website....based on this I think malachite requires loving care!

_
Maintaining your malachite:

As this stone is especially soft and thus fragile, Van Cleef & Arpels recommends protecting it from scratches and sharp blows.

Please avoid washing malachite in water, as this will remove its protective polish and alter its brilliance_

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/3178/Malachite?page=1&grid=9


----------



## sbelle

*628628* -- so stunning!!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> From the VCA website....based on this I think malachite requires loving care!
> 
> _
> Maintaining your malachite:
> 
> As this stone is especially soft and thus fragile, Van Cleef & Arpels recommends protecting it from scratches and sharp blows.
> 
> Please avoid washing malachite in water, as this will remove its protective polish and alter its brilliance_
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/3178/Malachite?page=1&grid=9


Thanks for the info .
I might ask VCA if they will offer a cleaning service for vintage alhambra Malachite because all jewellery needs cleaning from time to time .
But regardless I may throw caution to the wind and buy the magic long pendant as you can at least take the pendant off the chain to clean it.
I would love the long Magic pendant in white gold ,the thought of onyx or carnelian makes me


----------



## cung

Wow, it's really an adventure. Glad that it has a happy-ending. Enjoy your earrings and post modelling pics.


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> I don't know about the VCA stand alone boutiques, but I bought my LE blue sevres porcelain necklace at VCA's boutique at Galleries Lafayette.  They processed the charge without VAT, contingent on receiving the forms back within the specified timeframe.  If the forms weren't timely received, the VAT would be charged to my credit card.  So unlike every other place I made purchases, I did not have to wait for the credit to show upon my card weeks later.
> 
> I would guess that all VCA stores would use the same system, but I wouldn't count on it.  I bought items at two different Louis Vuitton stores and each used a different company to process the VAT tax refund.  One company processed the return after about a month and the second took two months!



Thanks *sbelle*!


----------



## Bethc

Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
With my Love necklace.


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.



so pretty!!


----------



## kim_mac

bethc ~ love it on you!


----------



## tbbbjb

Bethc said:


> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.



Oh WOW!  So beautiful!  I *love*  butterflies!  Is it rg or yg?  Congratulations!!  Wear it in good health and happiness always!


----------



## Bethc

Thanks ladies!! Here's another from further away.&#10084;


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!! Here's another from further away.&#10084;


Sooooo pretty congrats !!


----------



## j0s1e267

Bethc said:


> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.



OMG!!!  Bethc, it's SOOOOOOOO PRETTY on you!  I am in love!   I can't stop looking at your modeling pics!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!! Here's another from further away.&#10084;



Gorgeous necklace, you have an amazing VCA collection and I love your CMSC shawl too.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.


Soooo pretty Beth!! Love the small pink diamond next to the butterfly-unique! You have a nice butterfly family now


----------



## stmary

BethC, its so pretty. You are one lucky lady. Enjoy your new necklace.


----------



## beachy10

Congrats Beth! Love your necklace.


----------



## dolphingirl

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!! Here's another from further away.&#10084;


Lovely butterfly!  How does it look if worn alone? Or stacked with another longer necklace? IMO, the Love necklace distracted ( or stole) the beauty of butterfly a bit.  However, both are beautiful. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!


----------



## Bethc

I don't know, I like the two necklaces together?  DH bought the Love for me last Vday, I've worn it ever since.   Here it is alone.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, Beth! Enjoy!


----------



## j0s1e267

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!



Your 3 butterflies looks AMAZING together!!!!!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!



So pretty and feminine!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



Gorgeous earrings!  Congrats!  Glad to hear it all worked out after your ordeal in getting these!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> So I went to VCA and tried on everything! I was going to get the Perlee diamond clover pendant in rose gold and it did not look good . Rose just blends into my skin.  It was so soft and not much contrast. That was a let down, then I tried on the magic mop in white gold and it looked nice, but I have no white gold pieces and I don't plan on starting a new collection, lol. Then she placed the Magic pave on my neck. OMG, stunning.
> 
> I had gone in looking for the letterwood long pendant and really wanted a necklace. Well, the malachite is coming in the same style pendant, magic size in yellow gold and the long chain. I think this will be perfect! I reserved one. Should be coming very very soon. I hope the green will look good with my onyx and mop. I wish they did an onyx in this long pendant, maybe they will?
> 
> Ok as for perlee hoops, they were out of medium and the variation. I tried on the small, looked horrible on me.Way too tiny and no presence at all and my holes on my ears were pierced wrong for the small hoops, they stuck out and did not lay nice at all.
> I tried on the large and they were too big, looks like the medium will be perfect. She measured the hoops I was wearing and it looks like the medium are the same size, so I am waiting for those too.
> 
> My birthday is Wed and I want to start with the Perlee hoops as I will wear them a lot. I wish I could of tried on the medium, I may ask them to ship them to me and see. The rose looked great against my face and not my chest. Very odd.
> 
> I also saw the new pink Butterfly diamond pieces, so pretty. can't wait to see yours Beth!
> I know want Pave VCA!LOL



Happy birthday and congrats on your new earrings!  

I felt the same way about the Magic pave pendant.  I tried it on so many times and tried to talk myself out of it but then had to buy it.  I now want all pave pieces which is why I will be waiting awhile before my next acquisition.  I am enjoying what I have and enjoying window shoipping for now!


----------



## marialc121

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!



Looks stunning on you!  The pink butterfly is so beautiful and I love the way it's positioned on the necklace...slightly tilted which makes it look like the butterfly is flying.


----------



## sbelle

I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.




Wow!  What a beauty!  I see why you wanted this necklace!


----------



## Junkenpo

nice!  i love the rose gold with that color/pattern!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



I love this!  That's a nice big piece of the letter wood!!


----------



## dolphingirl

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!


Gorgeous! Like that little diamond on top of the pink butterfly.


----------



## Bethc

j0s1e267 said:


> Your 3 butterflies looks AMAZING together!!!!!!!!





Cavalier Girl said:


> Gorgeous, Beth! Enjoy!





G&Smommy said:


> So pretty and feminine!  Congrats!





marialc121 said:


> Looks stunning on you!  The pink butterfly is so beautiful and I love the way it's positioned on the necklace...slightly tilted which makes it look like the butterfly is flying.





sbelle said:


> Wow!  What a beauty!  I see why you wanted this necklace!



Thanks ladies!! I really love the necklace, it's just perfect for me!  Rg and pink &#128151;


----------



## dolphingirl

Bethc said:


> I don't know, I like the two necklaces together?  DH bought the Love for me last Vday, I've worn it ever since.   Here it is alone.


Sweet DH you have.  Both necklaces are lovely. I am sure you will enjoy them both.


----------



## pinktailcat

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!



OMG.....I am not big fun of butterflies....but Those are incredibly beautiful!!

Thank you for sharing the pictures


----------



## principesse

Bethc, I am in love with your three butterflies. That pink one is just to die for! Wear them in good health


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle--love your necklace, see why you fell in love.

Beth C--necklace is gorgeous. Wasn't a butterfly fan until I saw this.   Love the ring too.


----------



## lubird217

I am constantly reminded of how much I love this thread from the beautiful malachite earrings, to jen's byzantine bracelet and now sbelle and BethC's necklaces. 

Gah!! Too much beauty for me to process. Love them all and it only encourages the enabling. They are all beautiful, congratulations to all of you!!

I also can't get the three butterfly picture out of my head! Beauty...


----------



## chaneljewel

628628, your earrings are truly gorgeous!  I can't wait to get a piece of vca with malachite!   Such a beautiful green!
Bethc, the butterfly necklace is precious!  I adore it!   Does it seem fragile when wearing it?  I love the look of the pink!


----------



## chaneljewel

Has anyone seen the large pendant malachite necklace?  I'd love to see a picture.  I have my SA saving one for me but want to be sure it's what I want.


----------



## Florasun

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!



Love your butterfly collection! They are so pretty!


----------



## lubird217

tbbbjb said:


> In case anyone is interested, Betteridge has this for sale under estate pieces



Not that this piece is available at Betteridge anymore but it was $200 less than the price in the boutiques. ($2400 vs. $2600). 

Do any of you ladies feel such loyalty to a store or SA that you'd pay retail when there's an estate piece available?

For $200 + tax I'd take my SA.

Now the lotus on their site is 21k vs. 32k ... a different conversation.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



This is gorgeous! 
All these beautiful pics are seriously aggravating my VCA-itis!


----------



## 628628

tbbbjb said:


> Oh WOW dear 628628, they are stunning and definitely were worth the LONG wait and what a story that you have to pass down with them   Please wear them in good health and happiness always!



Now I know what it's like to have provenance. 



Junkenpo said:


> 628628: Those are GORGEOUS!!





Suzie said:


> They are stunning! What a drama you went through.



Thank you ladies  Thanks for letting me share! The drama was at the very least a learning experience.


----------



## 628628

*jennifer* said:


> what a journey these earrings have had!
> they are so lovely though. i think something malachite will be on my list!


It's very hard to resist! Wonder what pieces Mal will come in?



dolphingirl said:


> My jaw just dropped!  They are stunning!! Big congrat to you.



Thank you! 



sbelle said:


> From the VCA website....based on this I think malachite requires loving care!
> 
> _
> Maintaining your malachite:
> 
> As this stone is especially soft and thus fragile, Van Cleef & Arpels recommends protecting it from scratches and sharp blows.
> 
> Please avoid washing malachite in water, as this will remove its protective polish and alter its brilliance_
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/article/3178/Malachite?page=1&grid=9





sbelle said:


> *628628* -- so stunning!!



I will try to wear the Mal with courage... the best things are fragile!



cung said:


> Wow, it's really an adventure. Glad that it has a happy-ending. Enjoy your earrings and post modelling pics.



A drama indeed!



G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous earrings!  Congrats!  Glad to hear it all worked out after your ordeal in getting these!



It's funny how when you really want something, you don't notice you're going through an ordeal to get it.


----------



## 628628

chaneljewel said:


> 628628, your earrings are truly gorgeous!  I can't wait to get a piece of vca with malachite!   Such a beautiful green!



Thanks girl 

I sincerely apologize to anyone I've missed in the Multiquoting.


----------



## 628628

stmary said:


> Worth the drama! Those earrings are gorgeous!!



Glad you think so  



I'll take two said:


> They are absolutely stunning .Congrats !!
> The shade of malachite is exquisite .
> Just out of interest did VCA offer any advice regarding the cleaning / maintenance Malachite
> I was thinking about the long magic pendant but wondered whether it would be too fragile ?



I think they told me to be extra careful because of Mal's softer nature, but I don't remember much as it's been so long.



Florasun said:


> These are beautiful! Absolutely worth the effort! Even if VCA does come out with a malachite line I don't think there will be very many who have the lovely three motif style.



I'll be very curious to see what the new Mal line will have. I'm thinking of a ring?  



CATEYES said:


> Good grief! Sorry you had to go through all that but these are absolutely stunning so it was worth the pain. Wow  My jaw dropped at 6:30 this morning when I saw these-woke me up! I'm wondering if you find these these are heavy when worn?



Thank you CAT! I don't find them much heavier than the 2-motif Tiger Eye-Carnelian earrings.



Bethc said:


> What an experience you had!  All worth it, the earrings are TDF!!



Thanks :shame:



texasgirliegirl said:


>


----------



## 628628

Bethc said:


> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.



What a beautiful piece! I'm fond of pink sapphires. It will go so well with your Butterfly collection!


----------



## 628628

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



What a special piece! The wood and the rose gold are perfect together.


----------



## kim_mac

sbelle ~ very nice!  congrats on scoring such a unique pattern of letterwood!

bethc ~ wow, i love the 3 butterflies together!  thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very beautiful, Sbelle.
I love the character of your letterwood piece.



sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.


----------



## periogirl28

Bethc said:


> Thanks ladies!  I keep looking at it.  I took a couple of pics with it and my ring, here are my 3 butterflies!



I have been waiting for this! Stunningly beautiful, congrats Bethc!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.


I love VCA rose gold ,such a warm colour Congrats !!


----------



## beachy10

chaneljewel said:


> Has anyone seen the large pendant malachite necklace?  I'd love to see a picture.  I have my SA saving one for me but want to be sure it's what I want.



I asked my SA to send pictures/prices along so hopefully we'll know what it looks like soon.


----------



## lovechanel71

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



wow!! congrats!! we are twins!! letterwood didn't hit me until I tried on this piece. The rose gold really brought out its color and it really brightened up my skin tone. I also love that chain can be doubled up


----------



## sjunky13

Beth, I love your necklace. I saw it irl and it sparkles like mad! It just glows and you have 3 butterflies now! I want to enable you for the earrings! 

Sbelle, I LOVE that piece! Ok ladies, need some help. My sa called and has the pendant Sbelle showed above, I am down for the Malachite pendant! She told me the wood Patina's to look like onyx and it made me want the letterwood. Or should I just wait for the Malachite? 
WIll the green match well, I think you all said yes and if I get the rose gold wood, would it go with rose gold? 

The Malachite is gorgeous!  just hate waiting when I want something. LOL. Oh and the price she quoted me from the book was 5900.


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> I don't know, I like the two necklaces together?  DH bought the Love for me last Vday, I've worn it ever since.   Here it is alone.



Very pretty!!! Congrats!



sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



I totally see why you fell for this pendant.  The pattern is gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> Beth, I love your necklace. I saw it irl and it sparkles like mad! It just glows and you have 3 butterflies now! I want to enable you for the earrings!
> 
> Sbelle, I LOVE that piece! Ok ladies, need some help. My sa called and has the pendant Sbelle showed above, I am down for the Malachite pendant! She told me the wood Patina's to look like onyx and it made me want the letterwood. Or should I just wait for the Malachite?
> WIll the green match well, I think you all said yes and if I get the rose gold wood, would it go with rose gold?
> 
> The Malachite is gorgeous!  just hate waiting when I want something. LOL. Oh and the price she quoted me from the book was 5900.


Maybe look at your current jewelry & wardrobe to see which would fit your lifestyle better. I was quoted $5750. for the magic pendant in malachite...you won't have long to wait! Don't they launch 1 Mar? If so, less than a month to wait


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Maybe look at your current jewelry & wardrobe to see which would fit your lifestyle better. *I was quoted $5750*. for the magic pendant in malachite...you won't have long to wait! Don't they launch 1 Mar? If so, less than a month to wait



Just had a call from my SA and she gave me some of the malachite prices, but not all.

earrings (I am assuming vintage alhambra) -  $4,900
5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet - $4,450
10 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $8,900
20 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $17,800
magic long pendant - $5,750 (same as you *cat eyes*

I am still waiting to hear the price of the 16 motif malachite magic necklace.  This is just a guess, but based on the fact that the 20 motif is $17,800, it appears that they are pricing it close to tiger's eye and carnelian.  So since the tiger's eye/carnelian 16 motif magic is $24,500 I think the malachite 16 motif will be around $25,000.  And with that price I will almost definitely have to say NO!


----------



## chaneljewel

CATEYES said:


> Maybe look at your current jewelry & wardrobe to see which would fit your lifestyle better. I was quoted $5750. for the magic pendant in malachite...you won't have long to wait! Don't they launch 1 Mar? If so, less than a month to wait



My SA quoted that price too cateyes...I thought it was later March...hope you're right!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Just had a call from my SA and she gave me some of the malachite prices, but not all.
> 
> earrings (I am assuming vintage alhambra) -  $4,900
> 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet - $4,450
> 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $8,900
> 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $17,800
> magic long pendant - $5,750 (same as you *cat eyes*
> 
> I am still waiting to hear the price of the 16 motif malachite magic necklace.  This is just a guess, but based on the fact that the 20 motif is $17,800, it appears that they are pricing it close to tiger's eye and carnelian.  So since the tiger's eye/carnelian 16 motif magic is $24,500 I think the malachite 16 motif will be around $25,000.  And with that price I will almost definitely have to say NO!



Hi sbelle! I was told the 16 motif magic would be $26,600. before March 1. I assume there may be a price increase on/after that date. So I may be off on the launch date but I was told March. In my head, I keep reminding myself(well really my DH) to Pre-pay before the first. What is on your wish list?


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Hi sbelle! I was told the 16 motif magic would be $26,600.



Well that settles that!  I do not see the 16 motif in my future!


----------



## Bethc

dolphingirl said:


> Sweet DH you have.  Both necklaces are lovely. I am sure you will enjoy them both.



Thank you!!



pinktailcat said:


> OMG.....I am not big fun of butterflies....but Those are incredibly beautiful!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing the pictures



Thank you, they really are special to me!



principesse said:


> Bethc, I am in love with your three butterflies. That pink one is just to die for! Wear them in good health



Thank you!!  I'm in love too!



Longchamp said:


> sbelle--love your necklace, see why you fell in love.
> 
> Beth C--necklace is gorgeous. Wasn't a butterfly fan until I saw this.   Love the ring too.



Thank you!!



lubird217 said:


> I am constantly reminded of how much I love this thread from the beautiful malachite earrings, to jen's byzantine bracelet and now sbelle and BethC's necklaces.
> 
> Gah!! Too much beauty for me to process. Love them all and it only encourages the enabling. They are all beautiful, congratulations to all of you!!
> 
> I also can't get the three butterfly picture out of my head! Beauty...



Thank you!!  This thread is both amazing and trouble at the same time 



chaneljewel said:


> 628628, your earrings are truly gorgeous!  I can't wait to get a piece of vca with malachite!   Such a beautiful green!
> Bethc, the butterfly necklace is precious!  I adore it!   Does it seem fragile when wearing it?  I love the look of the pink!



Thank you!!  No, it's not fragile at all, it's same as my ring and that's 3 years of me wearing it every day. 



Florasun said:


> Love your butterfly collection! They are so pretty!



Thank you!!



628628 said:


> What a beautiful piece! I'm fond of pink sapphires. It will go so well with your Butterfly collection!



Thank you!!  I love pink sapphires too!



kim_mac said:


> sbelle ~ very nice!  congrats on scoring such a unique pattern of letterwood!
> 
> bethc ~ wow, i love the 3 butterflies together!  thank you for sharing the pictures!



Thank you!!




periogirl28 said:


> I have been waiting for this! Stunningly beautiful, congrats Bethc!



Thank you!  I'm waiting for a twin 



sjunky13 said:


> Beth, I love your necklace. I saw it irl and it sparkles like mad! It just glows and you have 3 butterflies now! I want to enable you for the earrings!
> 
> Sbelle, I LOVE that piece! Ok ladies, need some help. My sa called and has the pendant Sbelle showed above, I am down for the Malachite pendant! She told me the wood Patina's to look like onyx and it made me want the letterwood. Or should I just wait for the Malachite?
> WIll the green match well, I think you all said yes and if I get the rose gold wood, would it go with rose gold?
> 
> The Malachite is gorgeous!  just hate waiting when I want something. LOL. Oh and the price she quoted me from the book was 5900.



Thank you!!  I love your rosewood necklace!



mp4 said:


> Very pretty!!! Congrats!
> 
> I totally see why you fell for this pendant.  The pattern is gorgeous!!!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Well that settles that!  I do not see the 16 motif in my future!


I'm surprised to hear you "say" that. You have so many premier vca pieces, I thought you'd add one of these to your extensive collection. It is quite expensive and don't you have 2 16 magic motifs .... I believe I am remembering correctly. What are you planning on getting?


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



I love the pattern and it looks so rich with the RG.  Congrats!


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> I'm surprised to hear you "say" that. You have so many premier vca pieces, I thought you'd add one of these to your extensive collection. It is quite expensive and don't you have 2 16 magic motifs .... I believe I am remembering correctly. What are you planning on getting?



You are right-- I do have two 16 motif Magic necklaces but they were purchased before the price got so crazy!

I am thinking about the 20 motif, but I have to say that the Magic pendant is on my mind too.  I love the look!


----------



## hermes_fan

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



OMG they are TDF! But what AMAZES and truly ASTONISHES me is that YOU had to tell THEM about the fault in the product.  HELLOOO, you are paying TOP DOLLAR for these items.  Can't someone take the time to approve them before they end up in the customer's hands?  Frankly I'm appalled...


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> I don't know about the VCA stand alone boutiques, but I bought my LE blue sevres porcelain necklace at VCA's boutique at Galleries Lafayette.  They processed the charge without VAT, contingent on receiving the forms back within the specified timeframe.  If the forms weren't timely received, the VAT would be charged to my credit card.  So unlike every other place I made purchases, I did not have to wait for the credit to show upon my card weeks later.
> 
> I would guess that all VCA stores would use the same system, but I wouldn't count on it.  I bought items at two different Louis Vuitton stores and each used a different company to process the VAT tax refund.  One company processed the return after about a month and the second took two months!



Hi sbelle!
Quick question -- were you able to use your 10% discount card (available to all non EU travelers by simply showing your passport) on the item or is VCA (and perhaps the entire "boutiques luxes" area) exempt from that discount?
[I think i know my answer but one can only hope!...]


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> Just had a call from my SA and she gave me some of the malachite prices, but not all.
> 
> earrings (I am assuming vintage alhambra) -  $4,900
> 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet - $4,450
> 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $8,900
> 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $17,800
> magic long pendant - $5,750 (same as you *cat eyes*
> 
> I am still waiting to hear the price of the 16 motif malachite magic necklace.  This is just a guess, but based on the fact that the 20 motif is $17,800, it appears that they are pricing it close to tiger's eye and carnelian.  So since the tiger's eye/carnelian 16 motif magic is $24,500 I think the malachite 16 motif will be around $25,000.  And with that price I will almost definitely have to say NO!



wow - that's pretty pricey.  But it is SOOOO unique!  I was just sitting here thinking great - i'll get a ring since it's only one motif, and can't be too pricey, but then it dawns on me that malachite is so sensitive that it would be foolish to get a ring since one washes one's hands so many times during the day and quite frankly I'm too lazy to take a ring off each time -- bummer because for a flash i thought - hey I can afford that....!


----------



## xianni

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.


This letterwood piece is so fabulous! like it, like it!


----------



## 628628

sbelle said:


> Just had a call from my SA and she gave me some of the malachite prices, but not all.
> 
> earrings (I am assuming vintage alhambra) -  $4,900
> 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet - $4,450
> 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $8,900
> 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $17,800
> magic long pendant - $5,750 (same as you *cat eyes*
> 
> I am still waiting to hear the price of the 16 motif malachite magic necklace.  This is just a guess, but based on the fact that the 20 motif is $17,800, it appears that they are pricing it close to tiger's eye and carnelian.  So since the tiger's eye/carnelian 16 motif magic is $24,500 I think the malachite 16 motif will be around $25,000.  And with that price I will almost definitely have to say NO!



London's Selfridges limited Malachite edition also offered a Magic necklace. At the time, the price was 16-17K pounds. I don't know if it is the same as the Magic that will be offered in the Spring.


----------



## 628628

hermes_fan said:


> OMG they are TDF! But what AMAZES and truly ASTONISHES me is that YOU had to tell THEM about the fault in the product.  HELLOOO, you are paying TOP DOLLAR for these items.  Can't someone take the time to approve them before they end up in the customer's hands?  Frankly I'm appalled...



Thanks 

When I picked them up, they looked to be fine. I don't know if it was my fault or the stone was chipped during the adjustment of the hook by the SA, so I'm not sure if there is anyone to blame. But they didn't charge me for the repair, which is the most important thing.


----------



## sjunky13

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*



WOWOWOWOWOW! WOW! 
These are the most stunning earrings, may I request a modeling pic somehow? 
I admire your calm attitude! Beautiful amazing! I need to stay off this thread! I really do.


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


> I finally got my letterwood Magic pendant!  Although this picture isn't crystal clear, I think you'll see why I fell in love!  The zebra-look of the wood really got to me.  My LE letterwood does not look like this.



This is so beautiful!  How long is the chain, and is the motif the size of, say a quarter?  Just trying to get the actual size in my mind...lol.  I think I'll love having a pendant like this on the longer chain.


----------



## Bethc

I'm thinking this is it?!  I love the green, but I had malachite and never wore it because of the yg.


----------



## dolphingirl

Bethc said:


> I'm thinking this is it?!  I love the green, but I had malachite and never wore it because of the yg.


OMG, just gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

hermes_fan said:


> Hi sbelle!
> Quick question -- were you able to use your 10% discount card (available to all non EU travelers by simply showing your passport) on the item or is VCA (and perhaps the entire "boutiques luxes" area) exempt from that discount?
> [I think i know my answer but one can only hope!...]



I have to admit I didn't know about that discount card.  Is that something that Galleries Lafayette does?  When we went there we walked straight to the VCA boutique and I bought my necklace.  After that I felt very poor and we left!! I , like you, would guess that you wouldn't be able to use any discount on VCA, but I don't really know.


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> I'm thinking this is it?!  I love the green, but I had malachite and never wore it because of the yg.



My VCA SA showed me a picture of the malachite magic necklace and it is just like this!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> You are right-- I do have two 16 motif Magic necklaces but they were purchased before the price got so crazy!
> 
> I am thinking about the 20 motif, but I have to say that the Magic pendant is on my mind too.  I love the look!



I wish I were in your shoes! They will both be divine-will be a fun choice to make


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Wait for the GREEN.
It is going to be spectacular..........
Once you see it if you prefer the letterwood you can always get that piece because it is not a LE.
Patience my friend...





sjunky13 said:


> Beth, I love your necklace. I saw it irl and it sparkles like mad! It just glows and you have 3 butterflies now! I want to enable you for the earrings!
> 
> Sbelle, I LOVE that piece! Ok ladies, need some help. My sa called and has the pendant Sbelle showed above, I am down for the Malachite pendant! She told me the wood Patina's to look like onyx and it made me want the letterwood. Or should I just wait for the Malachite?
> WIll the green match well, I think you all said yes and if I get the rose gold wood, would it go with rose gold?
> 
> The Malachite is gorgeous!  just hate waiting when I want something. LOL. Oh and the price she quoted me from the book was 5900.


----------



## demisemiquaver

Hello, I haven't been to this thread in a while, and would like to ask: Is the entire malachite line going to be limited edition?


----------



## kimber418

Sbelle-That pendant is gorgeous.  I love the way it looks like leopard.  Oh my.  I just love it.   Have you worn it yet?    

sjunky13~  Is the pendant in Malachite a small pendant or the larger one like Sbelle's
LE?   I am behind on reading so sorry if you talked about it already.


----------



## sbelle

demisemiquaver said:


> Hello, I haven't been to this thread in a while, and would like to ask: Is the entire malachite line going to be *limited edition?*



My VCA SA said it would be part of the regular line.  Anybody else hear the same thing?






texasgirliegirl said:


> Wait for the GREEN.
> It is going to be spectacular..........
> Once you see it if you prefer the letterwood you can always get that piece because it is not a LE.
> Patience my friend...




lol -- she should get them both!    Just kidding.  

I thought the malachite was going to be a LE, but I was told it would be part of the regular line too.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Sbelle-That pendant is gorgeous.  I love the way it looks like leopard.  Oh my.  I just love it.   *Have you worn it yet? *





I have worn it and I love it!  Others may feel differently, but I find it to be a much more casual piece than the 10 and 20 motifs.  I like that about it.  I love my 20 motifs but they feel way more fussy than this.  This feels young and hip (and btw I am not either!).




kimber418 said:


> sjunky13~ * Is the pendant in Malachite a small pendant or the larger one like Sbelle's*




I'll pop in here since I know the answer.  It is a Magic pendant like the letterwood.  I think it will be lovely too!


----------



## Suzie

Does malachite only come with YG?


----------



## kimber418

"lol -- she should get them both!   Just kidding. "

I laughed out loud when I read this above!  You crack me up!   Thanks, Sbelle, for your answers!   I am obsessed with your pendant.  I just never thought I would like the magic
size (just on me).   I have the Vintage single pendant in turquoise and love wearing it but the letterwood you scored is the best ever.  I have looked at your picture almost 20 times already.   I wonder if they are hard to get?

I totally agree with you about wearing a 20 motif.  I love wearing the two I have but it does seem to add a bit of fussiness in a good way I mean.   I have worn my MOP 20 with jeans before and a nice top but I get that feeling like "maybe I shouldn't wear this" with jeans feeling.   In Austin NOBODY even knows what they are&#8230;..My SA at Nordstroms  told me she loved my Kate Spade earrings the other day when I had my turquoise Vintage alhambra earrings on.  I said "Oh Thank you!"


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> "lol -- she should get them both!   Just kidding. "
> 
> I laughed out loud when I read this above!  You crack me up!   Thanks, Sbelle, for your answers!   I am obsessed with your pendant.  I just never thought I would like the magic
> size (just on me).   I have the Vintage single pendant in turquoise and love wearing it but the letterwood you scored is the best ever.  I have looked at your picture almost 20 times already.   I wonder if they are hard to get?
> 
> I totally agree with you about wearing a 20 motif.  I love wearing the two I have but it does seem to add a bit of fussiness in a good way I mean.   I have worn my MOP 20 with jeans before and a nice top but I get that feeling like "maybe I shouldn't wear this" with jeans feeling.   In Austin NOBODY even knows what they are&#8230;..My SA at Nordstroms  told me she loved my Kate Spade earrings the other day when I had my turquoise Vintage alhambra earrings on.  I said "Oh Thank you!"


Ha ha!!! No one in San Antonio knows either!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Does malachite only come with YG?


No it's only in YG  I've been told by an SA you can fill out a special request form and wait and see what vca says....

Didn't another TPFr do that with onyx and carnelian with WG?


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> No it's only in YG  I've been told by an SA you can fill out a special request form and wait and see what vca says....
> 
> Didn't another TPFr do that with onyx and carnelian with WG?



Yes, another member did, But from memory they charged another 25% on top.

They are costing themselves money, that's for sure as I would have already purchased the onyx and carnelian but as I live in Australia where there is no store it is impossible for me.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think one of the things I love about where i live is that no one knows VCA, so I feel comfortable wearing my bracelet without judgement, and I'm contemplating earclips because I love the vintage alhambra and it would just be so under the radar. It's easy to over look someone's bracelets and earrings... not so much with a necklace.

The "I shouldn't wear this with jeans" is the feeling I got with the 10 motif, and I knew i would still be nagging at me even with a 20 motif. I know it's dress up/down but in my mind the onyx & weight of the gold had too much presence and I'd be too self-conscious. I know some people think it looks like costume jewelry and not expensive at all... but to me the quality is so there.  

I'm so excited to see everyone's new purchases! keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## chaneljewel

No one around here knows about VCA either.  I get compliments when I wear my pieces but feel people think it's "costume" too.  I don't care as I feel wonderful when I wear them and can't stop looking at their amazing beauty.


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Didn't another TPFr do that with onyx and carnelian with WG?



Yes, but she is in Europe and did it through Harrod's .  I asked 2 different US VCA boutiques that I deal with and NM about special ordering in WG and I was turned down on the spot.  Each time I was told that they wouldn't even put in a request because there was no possibility it would even be considered.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I have worn it and I love it!  Others may feel differently, but I find it to be a much more casual piece than the 10 and 20 motifs.  I like that about it.  I love my 20 motifs but they feel way more fussy than this.  This feels young and hip (and btw I am not either!).
> !



Hi sbelle, how long is your gorgeous letterwood when worn with the chain doubled?


----------



## kimber418

Junkenpo said:


> I think one of the things I love about where i live is that no one knows VCA, so I feel comfortable wearing my bracelet without judgement, and I'm contemplating earclips because I love the vintage alhambra and it would just be so under the radar. It's easy to over look someone's bracelets and earrings... not so much with a necklace.
> 
> The "I shouldn't wear this with jeans" is the feeling I got with the 10 motif, and I knew i would still be nagging at me even with a 20 motif. I know it's dress up/down but in my mind the onyx & weight of the gold had too much presence and I'd be too self-conscious. I know some people think it looks like costume jewelry and not expensive at all... but to me the quality is so there.
> 
> I'm so excited to see everyone's new purchases! keep 'em coming ladies!



I so agree with you on this Junkenpo!


----------



## cupcake34

Does anyone know whether the BTF butterfly ring can be resized easily? I've fallen in love with this one: 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3461/Two Butterfly Between the Finger Ring


----------



## beachy10

cupcake34 said:


> Does anyone know whether the BTF butterfly ring can be resized easily? I've fallen in love with this one:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3461/Two Butterfly Between the Finger Ring



No, not on the rings that don't attach all the way around.


----------



## cupcake34

> No, not on the rings that don't attach all the way around.



Really?  But what do the owners of this ring do when their ring size changes?


----------



## ryu_chan

628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


Congratulations! I cannot believe I missed this post.  They are really gorgeous! I have been thinking about purchasing these earrings. So glad to see the photos. Now where do I find the funds


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> Yes, but she is in Europe and did it through Harrod's .  I asked 2 different US VCA boutiques that I deal with and NM about special ordering in WG and I was turned down on the spot.  Each time I was told that they wouldn't even put in a request because there was no possibility it would even be considered.


Sbelle I am still astounded that such a good customer as yourself with a huge collection in the US was not able to have something specially made.I am really thrilled to have my pieces and have worn them a lot .
I was thinking about asking if I could get the malachite long pendant in white gold although 
I have a feeling that it will not be agreed to as the design is so new,so might just buy it in Yellow gold .

Just out of interest is the chain on the long pendant the same weight as the Vintage or is it a little heavier ?


----------



## cupcake34

Does anyone know more about the two butterfly BTF ring being resizable? Also, is it comfortable to wear every day?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I feel the opposite..
I really don't see my vintage Alhambra pieces as dressy pieces.  
The pave, yes...but not the VA.  To me it is fun jewelry and I wear mine casually all the time.
Should you ask your SA about the vintage Alhambra line, you will see that at VCA..the VA line is not considered "high" jewelry at all.
Expensive, yes! 



Junkenpo said:


> I think one of the things I love about where i live is that no one knows VCA, so I feel comfortable wearing my bracelet without judgement, and I'm contemplating earclips because I love the vintage alhambra and it would just be so under the radar. It's easy to over look someone's bracelets and earrings... not so much with a necklace.
> 
> The "I shouldn't wear this with jeans" is the feeling I got with the 10 motif, and I knew i would still be nagging at me even with a 20 motif. I know it's dress up/down but in my mind the onyx & weight of the gold had too much presence and I'd be too self-conscious. I know some people think it looks like costume jewelry and not expensive at all... but to me the quality is so there.
> 
> I'm so excited to see everyone's new purchases! keep 'em coming ladies!


----------



## kim_mac

cupcake34 said:


> Does anyone know more about the two butterfly BTF ring being resizable? Also, is it comfortable to wear every day?




my SA says they are not resizable BUT you can push the motifs closer or further apart to make slight modifications.


----------



## Junkenpo

Does anyone know when the next price increase is coming? I remember there was a rumor it was in March? I would prefer to try on the all yg & the yg/onyx earclips when I go to Oahu next month, but there's an increase before my trip, I'd rather order first.


----------



## beachy10

cupcake34 said:


> Really?  But what do the owners of this ring do when their ring size changes?



I guess wear it on another finger?


----------



## cupcake34

> my SA says they are not resizable BUT you can push the motifs closer or further apart to make slight modifications.



Do you know by how many ring sizes they can be changed?


----------



## Bethc

cupcake34 said:


> Do you know by how many ring sizes they can be changed?



I wouldn't even try to bend them, I needed less than a half size up and my SA ordered a new ring for me, she wouldn't risk damaging the ring.


----------



## cupcake34

> I wouldn't even try to bend them, I needed less than a half size up and my SA ordered a new ring for me, she wouldn't risk damaging the ring.



Oh... so resizing is definitely a no-go? I would have thought that VCA has some special technique to resize the BTF rings.


----------



## pscan

I love the letterwood, i have the single pendant with the diamond and the earrings. Looks fabulous especially wearing fall and winter clothing.


----------



## pscan

cupcake34 said:


> Does anyone know whether the BTF butterfly ring can be resized easily? I've fallen in love with this one:
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3461/Two Butterfly Between the Finger Ring


Just bought the butterfly ring ....such a special piece to add to my collection!


----------



## cupcake34

> Just bought the butterfly ring ....such a special piece to add to my collection!



Oh wow, could you post a picture? How big is the ring in real life?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are killing me!



.........i am channelling entrapment (catherine zeta jones in the catsuit)


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Does anyone know when the next price increase is coming? I remember there was a rumor it was in March? I would prefer to try on the all yg & the yg/onyx earclips when I go to Oahu next month, but there's an increase before my trip, I'd rather order first.



omg I hope not! I was hoping to purchase my next piece during the NM Incircle event in April. 
Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> omg I hope not! I was hoping to purchase my next piece during the NM Incircle event in April.
> Can anyone confirm this?


My dh's SA told him to pay for the malachite piece I want before 1 Mar because he believed there would be an increase on that date. Not sure if he is correct but that is what he told him.....


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Here are some Malachite eye candies while we all anxiously waiting for the new release. I'm going to order the bracelet for sure (I'm more addicted to bracelets than anything else). 
(sorry i had to block out the watermarks because these are from professional buyers who make a living by reselling these and i don't want to advertise for them)


----------



## Florasun

CATEYES said:


> My dh's SA told him to pay for the malachite piece I want before 1 Mar because he believed there would be an increase on that date. Not sure if he is correct but that is what he told him.....



Thanks for the intel! Guess I should call NM today. :censor:


----------



## sbelle

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here are some Malachite eye candies while we all anxiously waiting for the new release. I'm going to order the bracelet for sure (I'm more addicted to bracelets than anything else).
> (sorry i had to block out the watermarks because these are from professional buyers who make a living by reselling these and i don't want to advertise for them)



Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here are some Malachite eye candies while we all anxiously waiting for the new release. I'm going to order the bracelet for sure (I'm more addicted to bracelets than anything else).
> (sorry i had to block out the watermarks because these are from professional buyers who make a living by reselling these and i don't want to advertise for them)


Thank you for sharing these!!! Can hardly wait even more now!


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> Just out of interest is the chain on the long pendant the same weight as the Vintage or is it a little heavier ?



I don't have a vintage alhambra pendant anymore, but I think it is about the same weight.  To the eye it looks like what I would expect the vintage alhambra chain to be.  The whole necklace feels very very light.




I'll take two said:


> Sbelle I am still astounded that such a good customer as yourself with a huge collection in the US was not able to have something specially made.


----------



## mp4

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here are some Malachite eye candies while we all anxiously waiting for the new release. I'm going to order the bracelet for sure (I'm more addicted to bracelets than anything else).
> (sorry i had to block out the watermarks because these are from professional buyers who make a living by reselling these and i don't want to advertise for them)



O.M.G.....


----------



## cupcake34

To all BTF butterfly ring owners: Could you tell me the length of each butterfly?


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I don't have a vintage alhambra pendant anymore, but I think it is about the same weight.  To the eye it looks like what I would expect the vintage alhambra chain to be.  The whole necklace feels very very light.


Thanks for the info Sbelle 
We will be in London in a couple of weeks so am looking forward to seeing one .
The long pendant is a great addition to the Alhambra collection and very wearable .
I am going to chance my luck again and ask for it in white gold as I am very worried that if I stray into yellow gold territory with this pendant it will start a whole new addiction. LOL


----------



## sjunky13

I am waiting to see the Malachite before I decide. I saw Sbelle's pics and her pendant is amazing!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> Hi sbelle, how long is your gorgeous letterwood when worn with the chain doubled?



I haven forgotten your question!  I will get back with tomorrow !


----------



## 628628

ryu_chan said:


> Congratulations! I cannot believe I missed this post.  They are really gorgeous! I have been thinking about purchasing these earrings. So glad to see the photos. Now where do I find the funds



Thanks! It looks like the entire line of Malachite from earrings to bracelets to necklaces will be available. Brace our wallets!


----------



## Notorious Pink

628628 said:


> Thanks! It looks like the entire line of Malachite from earrings to bracelets to necklaces will be available. Brace our wallets!



Does anyone know if pieces will be available in rose gold?


----------



## Bethc

BBC said:


> Does anyone know if pieces will be available in rose gold?



I asked, only yg for this collection


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bethc said:


> I asked, only yg for this collection



Well, less temptation for me, then. Thank you!


----------



## Florasun

BBC said:


> Well, less temptation for me, then. Thank you!



Hah! You say that now...


----------



## chaneljewel

The malachite is just gorgeous!   How much are the three motif earrings?   I love it all!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Florasun said:


> Hah! You say that now...



Ha ha! You're SO right!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Any confirmation on a price increase for march?  I was wanting to get the sweet clover studs for m-day but may get them earlier if there is an increase soon.  

Can't decide btwn mop or onyx. I am Asian with long black hair. Do u think the onyx will get lost when worn?  TIA.


----------



## CATEYES

chaneljewel said:


> the malachite is just gorgeous!   How much are the three motif earrings?   I love it all!!!!!


$9,900


----------



## CATEYES

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any confirmation on a price increase for march?  I was wanting to get the sweet clover studs for m-day but may get them earlier if there is an increase soon.
> 
> Can't decide btwn mop or onyx. I am Asian with long black hair. Do u think the onyx will get lost when worn?  TIA.


Our SA said 1 Mar but I haven't heard anyone else here say the same yet so uncertain.

I think either pair would look really good with black hair. Can't go wrong with either!


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any confirmation on a price increase for march?  I was wanting to get the sweet clover studs for m-day but may get them earlier if there is an increase soon.
> 
> Can't decide btwn mop or onyx. I am Asian with long black hair. Do u think the onyx will get lost when worn?  TIA.



I have both the sweets in onyx and mop and too have long, dark hair. I think the mop are more subtle because they blend in more with my skin but will match anything. I wear onyx when I want a little more pop.


----------



## iabell1611

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I have both the sweets in onyx and mop and too have long, dark hair. I think the mop are more subtle because they blend in more with my skin but will match anything. I wear onyx when I want a little more pop.



Can you post pics of each on?


----------



## veroliz

628628 said:
			
		

> I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek



They are beautiful!! So glad they are finally in your hands


----------



## veroliz

Bethc said:
			
		

> Here she is!!!!!!  I'm in love!
> With my Love necklace.



So beautiful and delicate!! Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## sbelle

Florasun said:


> Hi sbelle, how long is your gorgeous letterwood when worn with the chain doubled?




I took a picture to show the length when doubled.  It's not a good picture, but I think it is good enough for this purpose!







I measured the length of the chain alone and it is almost 35 1/2 inches.  
There are two places where the clasp can be attached-- one at the full length of the chain, and the second allows you to shorten the chain by about 3 1/4 inches.


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any confirmation on a price increase for march?  I was wanting to get the sweet clover studs for m-day but may get them earlier if there is an increase soon.
> 
> Can't decide btwn mop or onyx. I am Asian with long black hair. Do u think the onyx will get lost when worn?  TIA.



I emailed my SA today and she said they haven't heard of a price increase and usually get a 3-4 week heads up.


----------



## 628628

veroliz said:


> They are beautiful!! So glad they are finally in your hands



Thank you!


----------



## 628628

BBC said:


> Does anyone know if pieces will be available in rose gold?



I hope not... more temptation for me


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Beachy10...Yes, plse post ear shots!  I do have mop pendant. I don't have any sets. Mine are all mismatch. Mop pendant necklace, YG 5 motif bracelet and YG small frivole. Onyx would be a nice touch for the studs or should I match with my mop pendant and get the mop studs??  Decisions!  I originally wanted turquoise but the price is too high....and I don't know if its stocked


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I took a picture to show the length when doubled.  It's not a good picture, but I think it is good enough for this purpose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured the length of the chain alone and it is almost 35 1/2 inches.
> There are two places where the clasp can be attached-- one at the full length of the chain, and the second allows you to shorten the chain by about 3 1/4 inches.



Thank you so much for giving us the dimensions! I love this necklace. After seeing your photo, I went to our local NM to check it out, but they didn't have one.


----------



## 628628

*So will they release Malachite rings? I was hoping to get one, but all the better if they don't, my wallet needs tightening *


----------



## veroliz

Just wanted to post a picture of my Valentine's gift from DH... Since I found VCA he never goes wrong with his gifts for me... Finally !!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Candice0985

veroliz said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my Valentine's gift from DH... Since I found VCA he never goes wrong with his gifts for me... Finally !!! Thanks for letting me share



gorgeous! is it letterwood?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So beautiful!!!!



veroliz said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my Valentine's gift from DH... Since I found VCA he never goes wrong with his gifts for me... Finally !!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## kim_mac

very nice valentine's gift!


----------



## 628628

veroliz said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my Valentine's gift from DH... Since I found VCA he never goes wrong with his gifts for me... Finally !!! Thanks for letting me share



Looks gorgeous on you, what a lovely DH, and congrats!


----------



## stmary

Oohhh I love letterwood more and more each day! A lot of enabling in here. ;p


----------



## burberryprncess

How do you clean letterwood?  Since it is wood, you can't emerge in water or wipe down with water right?


----------



## CATEYES

veroliz said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my Valentine's gift from DH... Since I found VCA he never goes wrong with his gifts for me... Finally !!! Thanks for letting me share


Love it!! Hard to tell-is this letterwood or carnelian? Very pretty on you and what a nice valentines gift


----------



## CATEYES

628628 said:


> *So will they release Malachite rings? I was hoping to get one, but all the better if they don't, my wallet needs tightening *


I was told the malachite magic Alhambra ring would be $4,600


----------



## 628628

CATEYES said:


> I was told the malachite magic Alhambra ring would be $4,600



Oooohhhh.... if it's between-the-finger, then I'm in trouble!


----------



## CATEYES

628628 said:


> Oooohhhh.... if it's between-the-finger, then I'm in trouble!


Oh I wish too! But I am pretty sure it will be the single motif in the magic size. Still really nice! If I remember correctly, the between the finger rings are about $6,500 or so...Are you considering the malachite ring?


----------



## 628628

CATEYES said:


> Oh I wish too! But I am pretty sure it will be the single motif in the magic size. Still really nice! If I remember correctly, the between the finger rings are about $6,500 or so...Are you considering the malachite ring?



Yes! I would probably not get it if it's single motif. But if it's BTF paired with another material, then I might feel awfully tempted.


----------



## chicagocat

My Lucky is here!!


----------



## veroliz

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> gorgeous! is it letterwood?



Thank you. it's carnelian... But is very dark...


----------



## veroliz

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> So beautiful!!!!



Thank you! I love it!!


----------



## veroliz

kim_mac said:
			
		

> very nice valentine's gift!



Thank you. Finally a valentine's gift I really like


----------



## veroliz

628628 said:
			
		

> Looks gorgeous on you, what a lovely DH, and congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## veroliz

CATEYES said:
			
		

> Love it!! Hard to tell-is this letterwood or carnelian? Very pretty on you and what a nice valentines gift



It's carnelian... But very dark..it's almost burgundy... Thank you!


----------



## veroliz

chicagocat said:
			
		

> My Lucky is here!!



Wow!! So beautiful!! I have never seen one in real life... Congrats and wear it in good health! Would love to see modeling pics


----------



## Florasun

chicagocat said:


> My Lucky is here!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075673



Oh wow! This is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Florasun

veroliz said:


> Just wanted to post a picture of my Valentine's gift from DH... Since I found VCA he never goes wrong with his gifts for me... Finally !!! Thanks for letting me share



Lovely Valentines gift! You have a sweet DH. You're right - you can't go wrong with VCA!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

chicagocat said:


> My Lucky is here!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075673



congratulations! we're bracelet twins! i always get lots of compliments when wearing this bracelet.


----------



## CATEYES

veroliz said:


> It's carnelian... But very dark..it's almost burgundy... Thank you!


I love dark carnelian!! You will get a lot of wear out of this!


----------



## CATEYES

chicagocat said:


> My Lucky is here!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2075673


Oh wow! So unique I would love to see what this looks like on if you get a chance....I saw Celine Dion wearing this once but it was hard to see. Lucky you :buttercup:


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on the lucky bracelet!  love all the different motifs and yg!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Ladies: we were notified today that the malachite collection would become available on the first day of spring, 21 March.


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Ladies: we were notified today that the malachite collection would become available on the first day of spring, 21 March.



Now that's great news!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The very first day of Spring.
How beautifully apropos..........





CATEYES said:


> Ladies: we were notified today that the malachite collection would become available on the first day of spring, 21 March.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I have heard that VCA will pre-sell the malachite.  Do you feel this is really necessary?  
Since this will be part of the permanent collection do you feel that it will immediately sell out?
I am not inclined to pre-purchase because it would be nice to see it first......
For the VCA experts- is malachite a stone that can have variations such as color of green, the banding, etc....or is it more like tigers eye and fairly consistent?


----------



## stmary

What do you guys think of Byzantine Alhambra bracelet? Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## chaneljewel

Spring!  How great!


----------



## couturequeen

I've had my eye on the vintage malachite earrings since the announcement about the line. 

But now that the prices are out, and because I am a bit bracelet-obsessed, I can't get it out of my head that a bracelet with 5 motifs is cheaper than a pair earrings. It seems silly to get the earrings.

Does anyone know why VCA prices their pieces like this?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> *I have heard that VCA will pre-sell the malachite.  Do you feel this is really necessary?  *
> Since this will be part of the permanent collection do you feel that it will immediately sell out?



I don't believe it is necessary and I am not going to do it.  I decided pretty late in the game on my 20 motif LE letterwood and didn't have trouble getting one.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

MY VCA SA told me that the malachite line is due for launch on 3/21 but she may get some of the items earlier than that. She said that they're not allowed to pre-sell malachite which I don't understand why because she pre-sold the xmas limited edition pendant to me. She hasn't heard anything about a price increase yet.


----------



## dialv

I have the Lucky bracelet and it was a must have because of the malachite leaf. I have a Tiffany Schlumberger egg charm in Malachite and the VCA is so much better. This collection is going to be so hard to resist. That pendant, oh my it would be perfect for St Paddy day!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> MY VCA SA told me that the malachite line is due for launch on 3/21 but she may get some of the items earlier than that. She said that they're not allowed to pre-sell malachite which I don't understand why because she pre-sold the xmas limited edition pendant to me. She hasn't heard anything about a price increase yet.


My DH just Pre-paid for a malachite bracelet yesterday......not sure why your SA said that. Even though the email he received said it would be a good idea to Pre-pay due to high demand, he only did because of a possible price increase. I agree with sbelle in that if it is part of the regular line, there should be plenty to go around.


----------



## sbelle

OuiCestLaVie said:


> MY VCA SA told me that the malachite line is due for launch on 3/21 but she may get some of the items earlier than that.*She said that they're not allowed to pre-sell malachite *which I don't understand why because she pre-sold the xmas limited edition pendant to me. She hasn't heard anything about a price increase yet.



My VCA SA said the same thing --they aren't supposed to pre-sell malachite-- but she was doing it anyway.  That made no sense to me.  You either can or can't! 

I am not pre-ordering because I just don't want to be pushed into all the hype -- pre-order, limited initial supply, blah blah blah.  Lol-- it would be better for me financially if I can't get my hands on one!!


----------



## kimber418

Can anyone direct me to the price list for Malachite?  I know it was listed and have gone back to April looking but still cannot find!  Thank you!


----------



## beachy10

couturequeen said:


> I've had my eye on the vintage malachite earrings since the announcement about the line.
> 
> But now that the prices are out, and because I am a bit bracelet-obsessed, I can't get it out of my head that a bracelet with 5 motifs is cheaper than a pair earrings. It seems silly to get the earrings.
> 
> Does anyone know why VCA prices their pieces like this?



I've always wondered this too. This is exactly why I have 4 bracelets and no earclips.


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone know how long NM will let you return VCA? I purchased something I do not wear. Would love to just return it but it's been several months ago.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone know how long NM will let you return VCA? I purchased something I do not wear. Would love to just return it but it's been several months ago.



Surfergirljen has had A LOT of experience with this.  You might want to pm her about it.  Just an FYI.  I think NM is pretty lenient as well...but that has just been my personal experience.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Can anyone direct me to the price list for Malachite?  I know it was listed and have gone back to April looking but still cannot find!  Thank you!





Here's some of it......



sbelle said:


> Just had a call from my SA and she gave me some of the malachite prices, but not all.
> 
> earrings (I am assuming vintage alhambra) -  $4,900
> 5 motif vintage alhambra bracelet - $4,450
> 10 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $8,900
> 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace - $17,800
> magic long pendant - $5,750 (same as you *cat eyes*
> 
> I am still waiting to hear the price of the 16 motif malachite magic necklace.  This is just a guess, but based on the fact that the 20 motif is $17,800, it appears that they are pricing it close to tiger's eye and carnelian.  So since the tiger's eye/carnelian 16 motif magic is $24,500 I think the malachite 16 motif will be around $25,000.  And with that price I will almost definitely have to say NO!


----------



## Suzie

If anyone spies a 10 motif WG MOP vintage alhambra necklace on any of the re-seller website in the US can you please shoot me a PM. I don't check these sites as often as I should. I wish Betteridge could sell the new ones like they used to as in Australia there is no VCA.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> If anyone spies a 10 motif WG MOP vintage alhambra necklace on any of the re-seller website in the US can you please shoot me a PM. I don't check these sites as often as I should. I wish Betteridge could sell the new ones like they used to as in Australia there is no VCA.


Will do!!


----------



## Suzie

QUOTE=CATEYES;24061109]Will do!![/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> If anyone spies a 10 motif WG MOP vintage alhambra necklace on any of the re-seller website in the US can you please shoot me a PM. I don't check these sites as often as I should. I wish Betteridge could sell the new ones like they used to as in Australia there is no VCA.



Has Betteridge already stopped selling VCA?


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> If anyone spies a 10 motif WG MOP vintage alhambra necklace on any of the re-seller website in the US can you please shoot me a PM. I don't check these sites as often as I should. I wish Betteridge could sell the new ones like they used to as in Australia there is no VCA.



Hi Suzie! Jemznjewels has a modern WG and Gray mop necklace. It is only 9 motifs tho. I don't know how that compares lengthwise with the vintage 10 motif. I know it's not what you asked for, but you could ask her to keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Florasun

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone know how long NM will let you return VCA? I purchased something I do not wear. Would love to just return it but it's been several months ago.



My SA told me up to a year. I assume that meant VCA too... I can double check with her.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has Betteridge already stopped selling VCA?



They only sell the pre-owned ones as far as I know.


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> Hi Suzie! Jemznjewels has a modern WG and Gray mop necklace. It is only 9 motifs tho. I don't know how that compares lengthwise with the vintage 10 motif. I know it's not what you asked for, but you could ask her to keep an eye out for you.



Thank you, I saw that but I have the 5 motif bracelet and if I get the 10 motif I can add the bracelet to the necklace to add length and I can also layer with my turquoise and silver one. I might send her an email to keep me in mind though.


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> They only sell the pre-owned ones as far as I know.



Suzie, i think they still sell it but are not allowed to advertise direct on their site....


----------



## wantitneedit

also, London Jewellers is still listed on the VCA website as an authorized seller.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Suzie, i think they still sell it but are not allowed to advertise direct on their site....


Thanks for letting me know, I might shoot them an email as I bought the vintage all silver Alhambra from them last year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

wantitneedit said:


> also, London Jewellers is still listed on the VCA website as an authorized seller.



That's where I bought mine....the Manhasset and the Greenvale boutiques have what look like concessions. Greenvale has a dedicated VCA area within the London boutique; London @ Manhasset is a very, very large space, several interconnected stores so you can wander through the VCA room, the Cartier room, etc. VCA has its own smallish storefront and entrance but the space is connected by doorways (no doors) to and is part of London.


----------



## kimber418

Thank you for Sbelle for the price list for Malachite.  Wow the 16 motif -------
But boy is it gorgeous&#8230;.

Trying to decide if I should go for it & which piece I want to add.


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> They only sell the pre-owned ones as far as I know.





wantitneedit said:


> Suzie, i think they still sell it but are not allowed to advertise direct on their site....



They do still sell new VCA.  When they stopped showing new VCA on their website they told me that VCA had decided they would no longer allow AD's to list VCA on their own sites.  With the VCA website revamp, they wanted to drive all internet traffic to the VCA site.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> I don't believe it is necessary and I am not going to do it.  I decided pretty late in the game on my 20 motif LE letterwood and didn't have trouble getting one.



Thank you. I am so glad someone else feels this way. Since it's part of the permanent line, I just don't want to be pushed into getting anything major right now. That being said, I'd love the earrings, 20-motif and a bracelet, but that's an awful lot of money.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Thank you. I am so glad someone else feels this way. Since it's part of the permanent line, *I just don't want to be pushed into getting anything major right now. *



Exactly how I feel!!


----------



## hermes_fan

I spoke with a salesperson in Las Vegas today (very helpful fellow) as i wanted to hear a fresh take on the rumors of perlee line coming out in YG as i fell in love with the engagement ring but i'm not a fan of RG.  (And YG engagement rings are nearly impossible to find).  He said there's no news on that.  However i also asked as to whether they would offer a Vintage Alhambra ring in malachite.  He said they will have 2 malachite rings -- Magic and between the finger.  A vintage one could be ordered as a special order (but not needing approval from Paris).  But here's my dilemma -- i would LOVE a malachite ring but even on VC's website they say one should refrain from getting malachite wet.  How many times does one wash one's hands during the day? - lots!  There's no way i want to take the ring off every time i wash my hands.  But hey, they ARE selling 2 malachite rings as part of their regular line, no?
Is anyone else hesitating on a malachite ring because of their warning?
(I could get a bracelet instead but i wear a ring every day -- i don't wear a bracelet every day and i have 3 other Vintage A bracelets...
Thoughts?


----------



## beachy10

Florasun said:


> My SA told me up to a year. I assume that meant VCA too... I can double check with her.



Thanks, I was able to return no problems being 6 months old.


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> Thanks, I was able to return no problems being 6 months old.



Yeah!  I am so happy for you not to be stuck with a piece you do not truly *love*!

Please keep us posted if you buy a replacement piece because you know how much we love our reveals, photos and,modeling shots .

I am REALLY glad that it worked out so well for you


----------



## I'll take two

hermes_fan said:


> I spoke with a salesperson in Las Vegas today (very helpful fellow) as i wanted to hear a fresh take on the rumors of perlee line coming out in YG as i fell in love with the engagement ring but i'm not a fan of RG.  (And YG engagement rings are nearly impossible to find).  He said there's no news on that.  However i also asked as to whether they would offer a Vintage Alhambra ring in malachite.  He said they will have 2 malachite rings -- Magic and between the finger.  A vintage one could be ordered as a special order (but not needing approval from Paris).  But here's my dilemma -- i would LOVE a malachite ring but even on VC's website they say one should refrain from getting malachite wet.  How many times does one wash one's hands during the day? - lots!  There's no way i want to take the ring off every time i wash my hands.  But hey, they ARE selling 2 malachite rings as part of their regular line, no?
> Is anyone else hesitating on a malachite ring because of their warning?
> (I could get a bracelet instead but i wear a ring every day -- i don't wear a bracelet every day and i have 3 other Vintage A bracelets...
> Thoughts?


The delicate nature of Malachite is a concern to me so I was thinking about getting the long pendant because that will not be in contact with skin so shouldn't need cleaning as often. I am still waiting to hear from VCA what their recommended cleaning policy is for Malachite so may take a different view . The Malachite does looks gorgeous !!!


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> Yeah!  I am so happy for you not to be stuck with a piece you do not truly *love*!
> 
> Please keep us posted if you buy a replacement piece because you know how much we love our reveals, photos and,modeling shots .
> 
> I am REALLY glad that it worked out so well for you


Wow I think that is very lucky. 
The UK don't accept exchanges after that length of time because I once heard them tell someone that they couldn't accept something back after 4 months as it would then be secondhand . 
I wonder what VCA's general policy in Europe is ?


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I saw that but I have the 5 motif bracelet and if I get the 10 motif I can add the bracelet to the necklace to add length and I can also layer with my turquoise and silver one. I might send her an email to keep me in mind though.



That's the problem with having a bracelet, isn't it? I have the YG mop bracelet, and want to get the YG mop necklace for the same reason. If I didn't have the bracelet I might be adventurous and try a different style...


----------



## Florasun

hermes_fan said:


> I spoke with a salesperson in Las Vegas today (very helpful fellow) as i wanted to hear a fresh take on the rumors of perlee line coming out in YG as i fell in love with the engagement ring but i'm not a fan of RG.  (And YG engagement rings are nearly impossible to find).  He said there's no news on that.  However i also asked as to whether they would offer a Vintage Alhambra ring in malachite.  He said they will have 2 malachite rings -- Magic and between the finger.  A vintage one could be ordered as a special order (but not needing approval from Paris).  But here's my dilemma -- i would LOVE a malachite ring but even on VC's website they say one should refrain from getting malachite wet.  How many times does one wash one's hands during the day? - lots!  There's no way i want to take the ring off every time i wash my hands.  But hey, they ARE selling 2 malachite rings as part of their regular line, no?
> Is anyone else hesitating on a malachite ring because of their warning?
> (I could get a bracelet instead but i wear a ring every day -- i don't wear a bracelet every day and i have 3 other Vintage A bracelets...
> Thoughts?



Love your avatar pic! Nice combo.


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> That's the problem with having a bracelet, isn't it? I have the YG mop bracelet, and want to get the YG mop necklace for the same reason. If I didn't have the bracelet I might be adventurous and try a different style...



I totally agree.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sbelle said:


> My VCA SA said the same thing --they aren't supposed to pre-sell malachite-- but she was doing it anyway.  That made no sense to me.  You either can or can't!
> 
> I am not pre-ordering because I just don't want to be pushed into all the hype -- pre-order, limited initial supply, blah blah blah.  Lol-- it would be better for me financially if I can't get my hands on one!!



The only reason i wanted to pre-order is to beat the possible price increase. I wonder why she wouldn't let me pre-order but then said she can secure the first piece that comes in for me...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sbelle said:


> Here's some of it......



Interesting. I just saw the prices in Euro somewhere online, and the 5-clover bracelet is 3750 euro, 10-clover bracelet 7450 euro. so the malachite is going to be more expensive in Europe?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I'll take two said:


> The delicate nature of Malachite is a concern to me so I was thinking about getting the long pendant because that will not be in contact with skin so shouldn't need cleaning as often. I am still waiting to hear from VCA what their recommended cleaning policy is for Malachite so may take a different view . The Malachite does looks gorgeous !!!



I saw a NM VCA SA wearing the 10-motif Malachite necklace which she said she bought a long time ago, It's all dirty and scratched up. I wonder if she wears it non-stop.


----------



## I'll take two

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Interesting. I just saw the prices in Euro somewhere online, and the 5-clover bracelet is 3750 euro, 10-clover bracelet 7450 euro. so the malachite is going to be more expensive in Europe?


Could that be because the US price doesn't include the sales tax but the 
European prices do ?


----------



## I'll take two

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I saw a NM VCA SA wearing the 10-motif Malachite necklace which she said she bought a long time ago, It's all dirty and scratched up. I wonder if she wears it non-stop.


Maybe it is better for occasional wear only 
It will be very interesting to find out how and if they can clean it .
If not I am definitely likely to just go for the long pendant which would be a shame as the colour really pops


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:


> Thanks, I was able to return no problems being 6 months old.



Wow! That's definitely a going reason to shop at NM over VCA!


----------



## momo721

Just a quick question for you VCA gurus out there!

I just recently purchased the 5 motif YG mop bracelet and thinking of having it lengthened to 8 inches. I have big wrist and also I want to wear above my watch. My question is...in the future I definitely would like to add the 10 motif matching necklace. I imagine I will have that lengthened as well, to 18-19 inches roughly. But if I want to add the bracelet at times to make it even longer, will it look odd if the length between the motifs is different? Anyone have experience with this? TIA!


----------



## surfergirljen

Momo721... it would look odd if they were unevenly spaced, but I don't think it's an issue - when they lengthen them they'll add an even amount (1-2 or 3 links) between each motif. Just make sure they do the same with both piees and you'll be fine!


----------



## beachy10

tbbbjb said:


> Yeah!  I am so happy for you not to be stuck with a piece you do not truly *love*!
> 
> Please keep us posted if you buy a replacement piece because you know how much we love our reveals, photos and,modeling shots .
> 
> I am REALLY glad that it worked out so well for you



Thanks! I know I was sick at the thought of having to consign or sell on eBay and get way less.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would not risk a ring nor a bracelet in malachite.



hermes_fan said:


> I spoke with a salesperson in Las Vegas today (very helpful fellow) as i wanted to hear a fresh take on the rumors of perlee line coming out in YG as i fell in love with the engagement ring but i'm not a fan of RG.  (And YG engagement rings are nearly impossible to find).  He said there's no news on that.  However i also asked as to whether they would offer a Vintage Alhambra ring in malachite.  He said they will have 2 malachite rings -- Magic and between the finger.  A vintage one could be ordered as a special order (but not needing approval from Paris).  But here's my dilemma -- i would LOVE a malachite ring but even on VC's website they say one should refrain from getting malachite wet.  How many times does one wash one's hands during the day? - lots!  There's no way i want to take the ring off every time i wash my hands.  But hey, they ARE selling 2 malachite rings as part of their regular line, no?
> Is anyone else hesitating on a malachite ring because of their warning?
> (I could get a bracelet instead but i wear a ring every day -- i don't wear a bracelet every day and i have 3 other Vintage A bracelets...
> Thoughts?


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would not risk a ring nor a bracelet in malachite.



Now that I hear you can't get it wet & it scratches I am hesitant on getting a bracelet. It would be a pain to have to take the ring off each time to wash your hands. Knowing me I would end up leaving the ring in a public bathroom.


----------



## beachy10

momo721 said:


> Just a quick question for you VCA gurus out there!
> 
> I just recently purchased the 5 motif YG mop bracelet and thinking of having it lengthened to 8 inches. I have big wrist and also I want to wear above my watch. My question is...in the future I definitely would like to add the 10 motif matching necklace. I imagine I will have that lengthened as well, to 18-19 inches roughly. But if I want to add the bracelet at times to make it even longer, will it look odd if the length between the motifs is different? Anyone have experience with this? TIA!



I think anything more than 2 links and you would notice. I had a necklace lengthened by 2 extra links between each motif and VCA forgot to do 3 sections. I didn't even notice it until I measured it against my other 10 motif necklace several months later and realized it didn't measure up. I had them fix it because it annoyed me that it wasn't perfect.


----------



## 628628

hermes_fan said:


> He said they will have 2 malachite rings -- Magic and between the finger.



Do you know what the Between-the-finger ring will be like? What will the second motif be like? If it's diamonds... I'm doomed.


----------



## lubird217

I have no idea what got into me today. I know the thread is very excited about malachite and here I am going backwards! I always was curious about this lucky charm bracelet that they stopped showing (in turquoise, lapis and that star shape!) and I saw it on Yoogi's Closet online and just bought it because I was afraid I wouldn't have the option if I didn't. I'm not even sure how I feel about it!

Did they stop making this line? I haven't seen it in ages. I wanted it when I bought my chalcedony bracelet and my SA talked me out of it because of the dangling motifs. I think Yoogis has a return policy in case I don't like it. I had wanted to go in later this month and get a WG/MOP bracelet to stack with the chalcedony and turquoise bracelets I have in white gold. I'm not sure how this will work if I want to stack. 

This is the stock picture... we'll see!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> I have no idea what got into me today. I know the thread is very excited about malachite and here I am going backwards! I always was curious about this lucky charm bracelet that they stopped showing (in turquoise, lapis and that star shape!) and I saw it on Yoogi's Closet online and just bought it because I was afraid I wouldn't have the option if I didn't. I'm not even sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Did they stop making this line? I haven't seen it in ages. I wanted it when I bought my chalcedony bracelet and my SA talked me out of it because of the dangling motifs. I think Yoogis has a return policy in case I don't like it. I had wanted to go in later this month and get a WG/MOP bracelet to stack with the chalcedony and turquoise bracelets I have in white gold. I'm not sure how this will work if I want to stack.
> 
> This is the stock picture... we'll see!



I have always loved this bracelet! I hope you love it when you get it!!


----------



## lubird217

Thanks Candice! I'll post pictures when it gets here. I don't know why I'm so incredibly nervous!! (lol!) 

Maybe it's the buying without trying thing or the fact that I like to sit and simmer in my wish list for weeks (at least!) before I buy. This definitely was NOT next on the list but you never know. Do you know if anyone on this forum has it?


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> Thanks Candice! I'll post pictures when it gets here. I don't know why I'm so incredibly nervous!! (lol!)
> 
> Maybe it's the buying without trying thing or the fact that I like to sit and simmer in my wish list for weeks (at least!) before I buy. This definitely was NOT next on the list but you never know. Do you know if anyone on this forum has it?



not that I know of, I know I've seen pictures of it on but I think it was an ebay listing....

as long as they have a return policy there's no risk!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

So what is the actual web address for jemenzjewels?   I tried that word and nothing came up


----------



## Longchamp

Jemznjewels


----------



## lubird217

There's a beautiful ring on ebay that I need like a hole in my head:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170991311633?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It's so 80s retro VCA! Love it.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Has anyone heard definitively if there will be a VCA price increase in the next month?


----------



## hermes_fan

628628 said:


> Do you know what the Between-the-finger ring will be like? What will the second motif be like? If it's diamonds... I'm doomed.



I would assume that each motif would be malachite, so perhaps you're safe there!


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would not risk a ring nor a bracelet in malachite.



Bless your heart you may have just saved me from the expense!  I can go back to simply lusting after a 10-motif onyx necklace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> Bless your heart you may have just saved me from the expense!  I can go back to simply lusting after a 10-motif onyx necklace!



The onyx ten motif is SUCH a wearable piece.  Onyx is also the polar opposite of malachite in terms of durability.
What about malachite earrings????


----------



## hermes_fan

Florasun said:


> Love your avatar pic! Nice combo.



Thank you!  I wear the beaded bracelet almost every day.  It's by Meredith Fredericks and I love it!


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> The onyx ten motif is SUCH a wearable piece.  Onyx is also the polar opposite of malachite in terms of durability.
> What about malachite earrings????



you're very bad!  but yes i think the earrings and magic pendant might find their way into the VCA wish list queue!  (Sigh - will it EVER stop?!)


----------



## Junkenpo

lubird217 said:


> There's a beautiful ring on ebay that I need like a hole in my head:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170991311633?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> It's so 80s retro VCA! Love it.



Oooh... that was a pretty one, gone already!  Who's whistling? Make sure to post pics!

There was a lovely 2 heart brooch w/diamonds I was dying for last week that I wish I had pulled the trigger on...i love hearts!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> you're very bad!  but yes i think the earrings and magic pendant might find their way into the VCA wish list queue!  (Sigh - will it EVER stop?!)



Yes, yes I am and no it never stops.


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo said:


> Oooh... that was a pretty one, gone already!  Who's whistling? Make sure to post pics!
> 
> There was a lovely 2 heart brooch w/diamonds I was dying for last week that I wish I had pulled the trigger on...i love hearts!



hehe I hope you don't think I pulled the trigger on this AND a bracelet in a day. Maybe next weep...


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> I have no idea what got into me today. I know the thread is very excited about malachite and here I am going backwards! I always was curious about this lucky charm bracelet that they stopped showing (in turquoise, lapis and that star shape!) and I saw it on Yoogi's Closet online and just bought it because I was afraid I wouldn't have the option if I didn't. I'm not even sure how I feel about it!
> 
> Did they stop making this line? I haven't seen it in ages. I wanted it when I bought my chalcedony bracelet and my SA talked me out of it because of the dangling motifs. I think Yoogis has a return policy in case I don't like it. I had wanted to go in later this month and get a WG/MOP bracelet to stack with the chalcedony and turquoise bracelets I have in white gold. I'm not sure how this will work if I want to stack.
> 
> This is the stock picture... we'll see!



That bracelet is so lovely! Congrats! Yes, now that you mention it,
I do not see lucky listed under jewelry on the VCA website. but if you search for lucky, you can see the malachite and tigers eye version. You are 'lucky' you found that one!


----------



## Florasun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone heard definitively if there will be a VCA price increase in the next month?



I want to know, too! My husband's birthday gift depends on it.


----------



## CATEYES

All the talk about how delicate malachite is going to be has me re-thinking the bracelet my DH paid for. My favorite color is green and I have been anticipating malachite for this reason. But I do want to wear my jewelry and not freak if it gets wet for heavens sake.

I am now considering the single magic motif but don't think I'll wear it long ever due to the thin chain (I've had longer thin chains get caught on things and break in the past). I am wondering if I should just ask my DH to order a 10 motif in onyx or carnelian instead (I do not have a 10 motif yet and would love one at least one day). Please give your opinions ladies


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> All the talk about how delicate malachite is going to be has me re-thinking the bracelet my DH paid for. My favorite color is green and I have been anticipating malachite for this reason. But I do want to wear my jewelry and not freak if it gets wet for heavens sake.
> 
> I am now considering the single magic motif but don't think I'll wear it long ever due to the thin chain (I've had longer thin chains get caught on things and break in the past). I am wondering if I should just ask my DH to order a 10 motif in onyx or carnelian instead (I do not have a 10 motif yet and would love one at least one day). Please give your opinions ladies



Hi CATYEYES!  I have been drooling  over everyone's new pieces, especially the green, malachite!  But, if its that delicate, might be not good for bracelets.  Yes!  10 motif in onyx or carnelian!!!  Love my 10-motif in onyx!!

Yesterday I visited the VCA store because my SA called me that they found two matching 10-motif in carnelian!  But, unfortunately, they are brownish red.  I want the orange one!!!  I will wait until I find the right one.  (BTW, I may be purchasing RG Love - rainbow or full diamond!)


----------



## Florasun

CATEYES said:


> All the talk about how delicate malachite is going to be has me re-thinking the bracelet my DH paid for. My favorite color is green and I have been anticipating malachite for this reason. But I do want to wear my jewelry and not freak if it gets wet for heavens sake.
> 
> I am now considering the single magic motif but don't think I'll wear it long ever due to the thin chain (I've had longer thin chains get caught on things and break in the past). I am wondering if I should just ask my DH to order a 10 motif in onyx or carnelian instead (I do not have a 10 motif yet and would love one at least one day). Please give your opinions ladies



If you see a piece that you really love you should get it and only wear it on special occasions (like the spectacular three motif drop earrings 628628 has.) Find another piece for every day wear.


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> All the talk about how delicate malachite is going to be has me re-thinking the bracelet my DH paid for. My favorite color is green and I have been anticipating malachite for this reason. But I do want to wear my jewelry and not freak if it gets wet for heavens sake.
> 
> I am now considering the single magic motif but don't think I'll wear it long ever due to the thin chain (I've had longer thin chains get caught on things and break in the past). I am wondering if I should just ask my DH to order a 10 motif in onyx or carnelian instead (I do not have a 10 motif yet and would love one at least one day). Please give your opinions ladies


Totally agree with this. I bought a shiny croc bag from Hermes thinking it was like patent leather but unfortunately that isn't the case and I soon found out you can't get any water on it at all. Needless to say I didn't enjoy the stress of that at all so replaced it with a matte black one . After this experience I am not going to buy anything knowing it is fragile.
Beautiful things still need to be practical to some degree.
Difficult to decide about the ten motif as carnelian and onyx are both beautiful however I have found that I do wear the onyx a little more than the carnelian because it goes with more of my outfits . I layer the onyx with my MOP quite a bit .
In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Totally agree with this. I bought a shiny croc bag from Hermes thinking it was like patent leather but unfortunately that isn't the case and I soon found out you can't get any water on it at all. Needless to say I didn't enjoy the stress of that at all so replaced it with a matte black one . After this experience I am not going to buy anything knowing it is fragile.
> Beautiful things still need to be practical to some degree.
> Difficult to decide about the ten motif as carnelian and onyx are both beautiful however I have found that I do wear the onyx a little more than the carnelian because it goes with more of my outfits . I layer the onyx with my MOP quite a bit .
> In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081470



Just gorgeous I'll Take Too, you are my VCA hero!


----------



## tae

I'll take two said:


> Totally agree with this. I bought a shiny croc bag from Hermes thinking it was like patent leather but unfortunately that isn't the case and I soon found out you can't get any water on it at all. Needless to say I didn't enjoy the stress of that at all so replaced it with a matte black one . After this experience I am not going to buy anything knowing it is fragile.
> Beautiful things still need to be practical to some degree.
> Difficult to decide about the ten motif as carnelian and onyx are both beautiful however I have found that I do wear the onyx a little more than the carnelian because it goes with more of my outfits . I layer the onyx with my MOP quite a bit .
> In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081470


Have said it already, but this all matches so perfectly; Love this, dear!


----------



## Suzie

Don't VCA know that they could sell so many more necklaces etc if they offered white gold as an option? How hard can it be, they offer MOP and turquoise but not onyx etc, I just don't get it?


----------



## lubird217

I'll take two said:


> Totally agree with this. I bought a shiny croc bag from Hermes thinking it was like patent leather but unfortunately that isn't the case and I soon found out you can't get any water on it at all. Needless to say I didn't enjoy the stress of that at all so replaced it with a matte black one . After this experience I am not going to buy anything knowing it is fragile.
> Beautiful things still need to be practical to some degree.
> Difficult to decide about the ten motif as carnelian and onyx are both beautiful however I have found that I do wear the onyx a little more than the carnelian because it goes with more of my outfits . I layer the onyx with my MOP quite a bit .
> In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081470




This is why I love VCA! Any outfit = elevated chic!

You look great!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> All the talk about how delicate malachite is going to be has me re-thinking the bracelet my DH paid for. My favorite color is green and I have been anticipating malachite for this reason. But I do want to wear my jewelry and not freak if it gets wet for heavens sake.
> 
> I am now considering the single magic motif but don't think I'll wear it long ever due to the thin chain (I've had longer thin chains get caught on things and break in the past). I am wondering if I should just ask my DH to order a 10 motif in onyx or carnelian instead (I do not have a 10 motif yet and would love one at least one day). Please give your opinions ladies



Since you love green, why don't you consider the malachite in a ten motif?


----------



## kimber418

I'll take two-
Your photo awesome.  It is fun to see how others pair their vintage alhambra.  Is that
onyx white gold?  Beautiful!  So is that a 20 MOP and a ten in Onyx?


----------



## Junkenpo

I'll take two said:


> In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081470



Soooo pretty!  Those look amazing on you.


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Totally agree with this. I bought a shiny croc bag from Hermes thinking it was like patent leather but unfortunately that isn't the case and I soon found out you can't get any water on it at all. Needless to say I didn't enjoy the stress of that at all so replaced it with a matte black one . After this experience I am not going to buy anything knowing it is fragile.
> Beautiful things still need to be practical to some degree.
> Difficult to decide about the ten motif as carnelian and onyx are both beautiful however I have found that I do wear the onyx a little more than the carnelian because it goes with more of my outfits . I layer the onyx with my MOP quite a bit .
> In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081470



These two look amazing on you!  The layering affect is something I hope to be able to obtain one day too.  I'm glad you understand my practical side of luxury items (I am a true Taurus!)  After reading on the VCA website about the care of different stones, I have been looking at both onyx and carnelian pieces today along with solid gold.  I just found out we are expecting another baby so I definately won't be adding pieces that are more easily damaged (malachite.  I will keep thinking about my first 10 motif purchase more before I make my move.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since you love green, why don't you consider the malachite in a ten motif?



I had considered this but I want to be able to hold my new baby (in Oct) and not freak out if some liquid substance (ha ha) gets on it.  I read on the VCA website that malachite is very delicate and if it comes in contact with water, can take off the protective polish and that starts the damage.  I will think about if I want solid gold, onyx, or carnelian a bit more......


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Don't VCA know that they could sell so many more necklaces etc if they offered white gold as an option? How hard can it be, they offer MOP and turquoise but not onyx etc, I just don't get it?



I agree.  With all the requests here alone, they would surely sell enough to justify.  Maybe one day soon your wish will come true.


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> If you see a piece that you really love you should get it and only wear it on special occasions (like the spectacular three motif drop earrings 628628 has.) Find another piece for every day wear.



I agree Florasun.  My lifestyle doesn't call for many special nights out right now so I need to focus my money on a more wearable piece.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi CATYEYES!  I have been drooling  over everyone's new pieces, especially the green, malachite!  But, if its that delicate, might be not good for bracelets.  Yes!  10 motif in onyx or carnelian!!!  Love my 10-motif in onyx!!
> 
> Yesterday I visited the VCA store because my SA called me that they found two matching 10-motif in carnelian!  But, unfortunately, they are brownish red.  I want the orange one!!!  I will wait until I find the right one.  (BTW, I may be purchasing RG Love - rainbow or full diamond!)



Hi einseine!  I've been seeing you again (you were out for a while) in the Love discussion threads.  I think either would be a nice addition to your existing bracelet collection.  

I'm surprised your sa didn't realize what shade of red you had expressed.... maybe they forgot.  For me, I wouldn't be able to carry off an orange-toned carnnelian as I am very pale and do not look good in orange colors  but I also would not want a brownish-red color either.  My pickiness may be hard to come by  I need to really think about if I want carnelian, onyx or solid gold.  I looked at my wardrobe and honestly all three go well with almost everything.  The red will look good with more than I thought but.....idk.  I have been looking back through this thread at the lovely photos to try to help me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CATEYES said:


> All the talk about how delicate malachite is going to be has me re-thinking the bracelet my DH paid for. *My favorite color is green and I have been anticipating malachite for this reason.* But I do want to wear my jewelry and not freak if it gets wet for heavens sake.
> 
> I am now considering the single magic motif but don't think I'll wear it long ever due to the thin chain (I've had longer thin chains get caught on things and break in the past). I am wondering if I should just ask my DH to order a 10 motif in onyx or carnelian instead (I do not have a 10 motif yet and would love one at least one day). Please give your opinions ladies



Cateyes, given your love of green, and I'm betting the malachite is going to be stunning, I'd stick with the bracelet.  I wash my hands frequently, and never take my watch with croc strap off.  It's none the worse for wear after literally thousands of hand washes.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Hi einseine!  I've been seeing you again (you were out for a while) in the Love discussion threads.  I think either would be a nice addition to your existing bracelet collection.
> 
> I'm surprised your sa didn't realize what shade of red you had expressed.... maybe they forgot.  For me, I wouldn't be able to carry off an orange-toned carnnelian as I am very pale and do not look good in orange colors  but I also would not want a brownish-red color either.  My pickiness may be hard to come by  I need to really think about if I want carnelian, onyx or solid gold.  I looked at my wardrobe and honestly all three go well with almost everything.  The red will look good with more than I thought but.....idk.  I have been looking back through this thread at the lovely photos to try to help me.



My SA too much focused on finding the "matching" two, and forgot about my colour preference...  I've changed my strategy.  I'll buy one by one when I find the right one.  My pickiness is hard to come by,too.  The problem is I have seen the best carnelian once in Monaco....

(I did not think I would learn to want another Love again, after selling my YG plain one.  But, someone's rainbow Love really caught my eyes.  I saw it irl.  Actually, coloured stones in RG was very chick!!!)

What about solid YG/RG 5-motif??  I really love my solid PG pieces.  They don't get dirty, meaning I don't notice when they get dirty!!!  It is easy for the motifs of vintage alhambra necklaces, so I would not choose other materials than hard stones, perhaps.


----------



## mp4

I'll take two said:


> Totally agree with this. I bought a shiny croc bag from Hermes thinking it was like patent leather but unfortunately that isn't the case and I soon found out you can't get any water on it at all. Needless to say I didn't enjoy the stress of that at all so replaced it with a matte black one . After this experience I am not going to buy anything knowing it is fragile.
> Beautiful things still need to be practical to some degree.
> Difficult to decide about the ten motif as carnelian and onyx are both beautiful however I have found that I do wear the onyx a little more than the carnelian because it goes with more of my outfits . I layer the onyx with my MOP quite a bit .
> In fact her's a quick as I haven't posted my onyx yet . I have added a bracelet to the 20 motif MOP and the special order 15 motif onyx .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081470



Your collection is so fabulous!  Love the onyx wg so!


----------



## 628628

suzie said:


> don't vca know that they could sell so many more necklaces etc if they offered white gold as an option? How hard can it be, they offer mop and turquoise but not onyx etc, i just don't get it?



ita.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Cavalier Girl said:


> Has anyone heard definitively if there will be a VCA price increase in the next month?



My SA said VCA normally has a price increase in april and october, so she thinks we're safe for March.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Here's more Malachite pics, but I'm less excited now with everyone saying how fragile this is going to be:


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> My SA too much focused on finding the "matching" two, and forgot about my colour preference...  I've changed my strategy.  I'll buy one by one when I find the right one.  My pickiness is hard to come by,too.  The problem is I have seen the best carnelian once in Monaco....
> 
> (I did not think I would learn to want another Love again, after selling my YG plain one.  But, someone's rainbow Love really caught my eyes.  I saw it irl.  Actually, *coloured stones in RG was very chick*!!!)
> 
> What about solid YG/RG 5-motif??  I really love my solid PG pieces.  They don't get dirty, meaning I don't notice when they get dirty!!!  It is easy for the motifs of vintage alhambra necklaces, so I would not choose other materials than hard stones, perhaps.



Totally agree with you! Colored stone love bracelet is what i'm getting this month!  And I totally hate the brownlish red carnelian as well, but my SA says all the carnelian pieces she's been getting in the last few months have been brownish red.


----------



## chaneljewel

So is the chain on the single motif malachite necklace very thin?   That's the piece I want but don't care for a too delicate chain!
Btw, einseine, where did you find your 'running dog'?   I love the little guy!


----------



## chaneljewel

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here's more Malachite pics, but I'm less excited now with everyone saying how fragile this is going to be:



The color is exquisite!!


----------



## Florasun

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA said VCA normally has a price increase in april and october, so she thinks we're safe for March.



Thank you!


----------



## Slegna

Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*

Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh 

Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



Love it!


----------



## stmary

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



I don't know if this comment is right but it looks romantic. i love it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here's more Malachite pics, but I'm less excited now with everyone saying how fragile this is going to be:



Thank you for posting these lovely photos.  One can really appreciate the brilliant green of the malachite.
While I am not one to modify perfection, I could not help but imagine how one could remove the larger charm from the bracelet and turn it into a pendant....

Does anybody know if regular VA sized ear clips will be offered?


----------



## lubird217

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



I adore this! Thanks for sharing. I love your gold link chain that you wore it with in the picture too!


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting these lovely photos.  One can really appreciate the brilliant green of the malachite.
> While I am not one to modify perfection, I could not help but imagine how one could remove the larger charm from the bracelet and turn it into a pendant....
> 
> Does anybody know if regular VA sized ear clips will be offered?


Yes they are and was quoted at $4900.


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you for posting these lovely photos.  One can really appreciate the brilliant green of the malachite.
> While I am not one to modify perfection, I could not help but imagine how one could remove the larger charm from the bracelet and turn it into a pendant....
> 
> Does anybody know if regular VA sized ear clips will be offered?


That's a really good idea to modify the magic bracelet. Almost a two in one!


----------



## CATEYES

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...


Super gorg!


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:
			
		

> Just gorgeous I'll Take Too, you are my VCA hero!



Hi Suzie ,thanks . Hero NOT  addict YES ( along with quite a few others here ) L.OL 

Tae Thanks sweety 

Lubird 217 Thanks . Looking forward to seeing your Lucky bracelet ,hope you love it when it arrives.

Kimber418  Thanks .The special order onyx is a 10 motif with a bracelet attached to make it 15 motif and then another bracelet attached.

Junkenpo & MP4 Thanks glad you liked them.

Cat eyes Thanks and big congrats to you ,hope you have an easy pregnancy.

Texasgirlygirl  the large motif works really well as a pendant and could be put back on at anytime. My local jeweller made the bale for mine for £120. Not sure whether there would be any cost benefit over buying a five motif bracelet and the separate long pendant .If I was doing it again I would ask for the bale to be made like the new long  magic pendant  .Pic attached I wear it with my Cosmos chain at the moment until I receive a Forcat chain .

Slegna Very pretty piece !!


----------



## 628628

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here's more Malachite pics, but I'm less excited now with everyone saying how fragile this is going to be:



Thanks for the photos... I'd like the vintage with diamond! Well, if  you recall my story, the piece was broken the minute I brought it back to the hotel. I don't know if it was an isolated incident or if it is indeed more fragile.


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Totally agree with you! Colored stone love bracelet is what i'm getting this month!  And I totally hate the brownlish red carnelian as well, but my SA says all the carnelian pieces she's been getting in the last few months have been brownish red.



Hi OuiCestLaVie!  My SA did not mention about it, but yes, the carnelian pieces in the store looked all brownish red!!!  I used to see many of very dark red.  I'll wait until I find my colour!!!  (About Love, I am torn between Rainbow and 10-diamond... I don't know if they can find RG 10 diamond one soon...)


----------



## Florasun

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



Very pretty and feminine! I also love your other gold chain.


----------



## Florasun

I can't remember how to multiquote with the new layout. 

TGG - i was about to say what a fab idea using the large malachite charm as a pendant, when I saw  I'll Take Two's post on how she had implemented it. Kudos to you both! (Or as Ramona from RHNY would say, kadooz to you both, LOL!)


----------



## Junkenpo

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



Beautiful necklace!  thank you so much for the close up and modeling shot.  I wish mop/rg was part of the permanent line, it's so pretty.


----------



## veroliz

Slegna said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



That is beautiful!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Slegna said:


> Hi ladies, thank you so much for always posting your VCA pieces. I fell in love with VCA when I first saw the vintage alhambra necklace. I then noticed the price tag. *faint*
> 
> Still, this week, I'm terribly grateful to my DD (and mum) who gifted me the 2012 lim. edition rose gold MOP pendant with diamond as I'm pregnant and this will be their first grandchild. heh
> 
> Loving this necklace and wearing it everyday! Slightly worried about the chain snapping if my baby ever grabs and pulls on it hard though...



Aww, how sweet of them!  Congratulations!


----------



## kimber418

Slegna-
Congratulations on your exciting news of your new baby and on your new pendant.  It is gorgeous!  What an awesome way to remember your parents & child!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

O.M.G!! I went into a vca boutique today just to browse around. I casually asked an SA when they are expecting to receive malachite, and I couldn't believe my ears when said she has a 20 motif necklace in the back. It was sold and waiting for customer pickup. I asked if I could try it on, and she brought it out for me. IT IS JUST STUNNING!!! I think I have to get a malachite piece now! Then I said I wonder why they would only release a magic pendant instead of vintage pendant, and guess what? She said she could order a vintage pendant with a diamond in the center, just like the Xmas limited edition ones! She said malachite has always been available for VIP special order and she can order one pendant wih diamond for me even though I'm not a VIP. Should I? Should I??


----------



## Florasun

OuiCestLaVie said:


> O.M.G!! I went into a vca boutique today just to browse around. I casually asked an SA when they are expecting to receive malachite, and I couldn't believe my ears when said she has a 20 motif necklace in the back. It was sold and waiting for customer pickup. I asked if I could try it on, and she brought it out for me. IT IS JUST STUNNING!!! I think I have to get a malachite piece now! Then I said I wonder why they would only release a magic pendant instead of vintage pendant, and guess what? She said she could order a vintage pendant with a diamond in the center, just like the Xmas limited edition ones! She said malachite has always been available for VIP special order and she can order one pendant wih diamond for me even though I'm not a VIP. Should I? Should I??



Omigosh, how exciting! If you really want the single motif, you should get it. If you are saving for another piece, then maybe you should wait for it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> O.M.G!! I went into a vca boutique today just to browse around. I casually asked an SA when they are expecting to receive malachite, and I couldn't believe my ears when said she has a 20 motif necklace in the back. It was sold and waiting for customer pickup. I asked if I could try it on, and she brought it out for me. IT IS JUST STUNNING!!! I think I have to get a malachite piece now! Then I said I wonder why they would only release a magic pendant instead of vintage pendant, and guess what? She said she could order a vintage pendant with a diamond in the center, just like the Xmas limited edition ones! She said malachite has always been available for VIP special order and she can order one pendant wih diamond for me even though I'm not a VIP. Should I? Should I??



A pendant sounds beautiful. Especially with a diamond. 
Please share details about the twenty motif... Was the green bright or dark? Was it striped? I can't wait to see one!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> O.M.G!! I went into a vca boutique today just to browse around. I casually asked an SA when they are expecting to receive malachite, and I couldn't believe my ears when said she has a 20 motif necklace in the back. It was sold and waiting for customer pickup. I asked if I could try it on, and she brought it out for me. IT IS JUST STUNNING!!! I think I have to get a malachite piece now! Then I said I wonder why they would only release a magic pendant instead of vintage pendant, and guess what? She said she could order a vintage pendant with a diamond in the center, just like the Xmas limited edition ones! She said malachite has always been available for VIP special order and she can order one pendant wih diamond for me even though I'm not a VIP. Should I? Should I??


A vintage sized single motif seems perfect for more casual wear....hmmmmm. My DH asked his SA and he told him no, we couldn't special order it if we wanted It's so funny how our sa's give such differing answers for the same questions 

So cool you got to try on the 20 motif!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> A vintage sized single motif seems perfect for more casual wear....hmmmmm. My DH asked his SA and he told him no, we couldn't special order it if we wanted It's so funny how our sa's give such differing answers for the same questions
> 
> So cool you got to try on the 20 motif!



I asked today @ VCA NY and my SA also said no special orders.  She is taking $ for the malachite now, she said the magic necklace is very popular!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

texasgirliegirl said:


> A pendant sounds beautiful. Especially with a diamond.
> Please share details about the twenty motif... Was the green bright or dark? Was it striped? I can't wait to see one!



The 20-motif necklace is a very nice green with clear strips. It's kinda shiny and not dark at all. I'm not usually a green person and I didn't expect it to like it so much when I tried it on. My mom also says it looks stunning on me. 

But bad news is that the SA who told me that she could special order a single pendant with diamond for me didn't call me back with exact price quote as she promised (their computer system was down when I was there so she couldn't get me the exact price). So I called back and another SA who answered the call said he doesn't think that they're taking any special orders for the piece i want. So frustrating!!! I almost decided that I'm getting the 5-clover bracelet and one single motif after my visit and now they're telling me differently.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

628628 said:


> Thanks for the photos... I'd like the vintage with diamond! Well, if  you recall my story, the piece was broken the minute I brought it back to the hotel. I don't know if it was an isolated incident or if it is indeed more fragile.



I actually love the vintage with diamond ring the most as well, but I have an onyx ring with diamond, and it's such a hassle to wash hands with that ring on.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The 20-motif necklace is a very nice green with clear strips. It's kinda shiny and not dark at all. I'm not usually a green person and I didn't expect it to like it so much when I tried it on. My mom also says it looks stunning on me.
> 
> But bad news is that the SA who told me that she could special order a single pendant with diamond for me didn't call me back with exact price quote as she promised (their computer system was down when I was there so she couldn't get me the exact price). So I called back and another SA who answered the call said he doesn't think that they're taking any special orders for the piece i want. So frustrating!!! I almost decided that I'm getting the 5-clover bracelet and one single motif after my visit and now they're telling me differently.



Sounds beautiful!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The 20-motif necklace is a very nice green with clear strips. It's kinda shiny and not dark at all. I'm not usually a green person and I didn't expect it to like it so much when I tried it on. My mom also says it looks stunning on me.
> 
> But bad news is that the SA who told me that she could special order a single pendant with diamond for me didn't call me back with exact price quote as she promised (their computer system was down when I was there so she couldn't get me the exact price). So I called back and another SA who answered the call said he doesn't think that they're taking any special orders for the piece i want. So frustrating!!! I almost decided that I'm getting the 5-clover bracelet and one single motif after my visit and now they're telling me differently.


Maybe leave a message for that SA and when she calls back try to order it. Another SA that emailed me said they cannot special order the malachite in the vintge size right now either. She mentioned the ring but I see what you mean about washing your hands. Can't wait to see your reveals!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone know if the 5 motif carnelian bracelet is hard to find or if its readily available? 

Deciding btwn MOP, onyx, or carnelian bracelet in YG. 

Thanks


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Also for carnelian what's the most sought after color?  TIA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I don't think that carnelian is hard to find now.  
As far as color, my SA told me that the red (as opposed to the orange) is highly sought after....especially around Chinese New Year.  
Mine are red and I love the color but another lovely TPF member is looking for two matching orange.  Personal preference.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have been debating about the malachite 20 motif. 

While it will be very striking and stunning, I am very concerned that it will be too fragile for my life style. I am having my Neimans SA look into the dos and don'ts with the stone. My concern is what if something spills on it--red wine, for instance. I am going to want to wash the necklace off. Will that take off the polish?!!! So I will let you know what they say. I am also concerned about malachite being 3.5 on the Mohs scale. I would not layer the necklace as I do my other VCA pieces.

There's a part of me that says there are other VCA pieces that I should get first.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't think that carnelian is hard to find now.
> As far as color, my SA told me that the red (as opposed to the orange) is highly sought after....especially around Chinese New Year.
> Mine are red and I love the color but another lovely TPF member is looking for two matching orange.  Personal preference.



Thanks. Going to see if the Naples store has some in stock


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> I have been debating about the malachite 20 motif.
> 
> While it will be very striking and stunning, I am very concerned that it will be too fragile for my life style. I am having my Neimans SA look into the dos and don'ts with the stone. My concern is what if something spills on it--red wine, for instance. I am going to want to wash the necklace off. Will that take off the polish?!!! So I will let you know what they say. I am also concerned about malachite being 3.5 on the Mohs scale. I would not layer the necklace as I do my other VCA pieces.
> 
> There's a part of me that says there are other VCA pieces that I should get first.



The color of the malachite is beautiful, hence why I want it so badly.  I'm hoping the single motif necklace will be easier to care for and not get wet, etc.  but am still worrying about this piece.


----------



## chaneljewel

Found this article about malachite which I find informative and interesting.   A beautiful stone!

by Susan Wong
33 Followers
Interesting Facts About Malachite
Ads by Google


Malachite Chemical Properties

Malachite is a popular stone which has dark and light green banded areas, and this patterns give the stone its unique ornamental look unlike that of any other gemstone. Malachite is a carbonate mineral normaly known as "copper carbonate" with the formula CuCO3.Cu(OH)2. It ranges between 3.5 &ndash; 4 on the Mohs scale of hardness. Its specific gravity is 3.74 &ndash; 3.95 (average 3.80), the refractive index range is 1.65 &ndash; 1.90. Although malachite is sensitive and not very hard, if handled with care it can be very durable. This vivid green gem gets its color from the copper content in its chemical formula. Crystals of malachite are rare, they belong to the monoclinic system of symmetry. They forms commonly in kidney-shaped (botroydal) or radiating masses.

Malachite Stone


Malachite Stone
History of Malachite

The Egyptians have been using malachite for amulets and other jewelry since 3000 AD. Often found in massive or botryoidal form, this beautiful green crystal has been used since ancient times in inlay work and in carvings of churches and cathedrals as it is found in huge boulders. It was also used as a pigment for paint during the 15th century in Egyptian tomb paintings and much later in European art. The Victorians were also great admirers of opaque jewelry stones, and malachite was chosen to be one of their favorites, sometimes choosing it to set in gold.

Malachite derives its name from the Greek word &lsquo;mallow&rsquo;, which means a green herb. The stone is also known by its trade name the peacock stone. Malachite can be found in USSR, Zaire, Germany,   France, Australia, Chile, Arizona and New Mexico/USA. Although malachite is widely distributed but they seldom occur in large quantities. Since malachite mineral is in abundant supply, you will hardly find synthetic materials in the market. There is evidence that Malachite was mined as early as 4000 B C on the Sinai Peninsula.

Malachite Uses and Treatments

Malachite is soft and somewhat brittle, it is sensitive to both acids and heat and requires gentle care, no ultrasonic or steam cleaning should be done. Use in bracelets, rings or other jewelry that gets rough or/and constant wear is not advisable. Use in brooches, earrings, pendants, tie pins is fine. Lower quality malachite may be stabilized with plastic resins or given a wax polishing on its surface. Due to its softness, malachite is easy to carve and shape, but unlike many other soft minerals, it generally takes a good polish.

Malachite is cut into cabochons or beads when fashioned into jewellery, as it is unsuitable for faceting. This mineral is not only used for ornamental stuffs or a gemstone, but it is also used in ground form as a cosmetic (eye shadow). The results may have been beautiful, but unfortunately they were also hazardous to your health as the coper content of the dust released from this stone makes it toxic to breathe. It is also used for carving statues, emblems, specimens, showpieces etc.


In metaphysical terms malachite is considered a stone of balance and transformation, assisting in ones spiritual journey. Malachite stimulates ones insight and intuition whilst helping in recognizing and clearing past negative experiences and influences. Early civilisations wore amulets of malachite to ward off danger and illness. It is worn to detect impending danger, and assumed to break into pieces when danger is near. It is also believed to help unlock the meaning of dreams. Malachite promotes inner peace, prosperity, harmony, love and hope. It provides protection, security and success in business. It is the guardian stone of travelers. It works for improvement of mind and heart. It is also used during pregnancy to protect the mother and child from ill health. 

Related Topics

Malachite Gemstone
More information about malachite stone
Zodiac sign of Scorpio
Malachite is the lucky stone for those born under the sun sign of Scorpio


----------



## birkinglover

Thanks chaneljewel


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Owners of carnelian, do u find that it matches easily with any outfits?  Thanks


----------



## 628628

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Owners of carnelian, do u find that it matches easily with any outfits?  Thanks



Depends on what the color palette of your wardrobe is. I usually wear dark colors and jewel tones, so I think the Carnelian goes well with the outfits.


----------



## Junkenpo

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Owners of carnelian, do u find that it matches easily with any outfits?  Thanks



I only have a sweet bracelet, but I love that little pop of red.  If I look at in the light, the carnelian is more a red-brown, but against my skin, it looks red-red. I think it sets off an outfit nicely. I often layer it with my 5motif onyx.


----------



## chaneljewel

I think I'd like carnelian in the reds too.  Maybe my next piece after the malachite


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Owners of carnelian, do u find that it matches easily with any outfits?  Thanks



I like it with black, white, cream, chocolate, tan....


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks ladies. It's on my birthday wish list. Crossing my fingers that DH will get it. There's only 2 items on there


----------



## Junkenpo

So... March is here, and it looks like the prices on the VCA website stayed the same. 

I'm hoping that nothing changes at least for all of March.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> So... March is here, and it looks like the prices on the VCA website stayed the same.
> 
> I'm hoping that nothing changes at least for all of March.




Relieved to hear that!


----------



## chaneljewel

Junkenpo said:


> So... March is here, and it looks like the prices on the VCA website stayed the same.
> 
> I'm hoping that nothing changes at least for all of March.



For sure!  There are too many pieces that I want for the prices to soar anymore!


----------



## miki66

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Owners of carnelian, do u find that it matches easily with any outfits?  Thanks


It looks very classic so yes it goes well with the outfits


----------



## einseine

I think I made the right decision for me!  I did not purchase Love Bracelet!  whoof   My DH agreed 100% with the idea that I should get vintage alhambra carnelian necklace before next price increase (the end of March???).  My SA says he has found one 10-motif with orangish -  not dark red - carnelian!  I'll go to see/perhaps buy it tomorrow, and wait until he finds another 10-motif!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> I think I made the right decision for me!  I did not purchase Love Bracelet!  whoof   My DH agreed 100% with the idea that I should get vintage alhambra carnelian necklace before next price increase (the end of March???).  My SA says he has found one 10-motif with orangish -  not dark red - carnelian!  I'll go to see/perhaps buy it to
> morrow, and wait until he finds another 10-motif!



Good luck with your carnelian! Has Cartier increased its price recently? Will it increase any time soon?


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I think I made the right decision for me!  I did not purchase Love Bracelet!  whoof   My DH agreed 100% with the idea that I should get vintage alhambra carnelian necklace before next price increase (the end of March???).  My SA says he has found one 10-motif with orangish -  not dark red - carnelian!  I'll go to see/perhaps buy it tomorrow, and wait until he finds another 10-motif!


Sounds like DH helped you make a wise choice You have been waiting to buy the carnelian for a long time! My DH really likes this color too-funny the men like it. I hope it's the color you've been pining for and can wait to see if so!


----------



## lapurse

Hi ladies,
First time posting on this forum..I've always admired Van Cleef but never thought I might have one so soon...I'm wavering between the classic vintage alhambra MOP pendant and the regular alhambra MOP (used to be called modern?). I've seen many vintage ones modeled in pictures but haven't seen the latter one modeled in the VC&A threads..anyone have any thoughts or own this one and can model it to help me narrow it down? TIA and love seeing all your beautiful collections!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I think I made the right decision for me!  I did not purchase Love Bracelet!  whoof   My DH agreed 100% with the idea that I should get vintage alhambra carnelian necklace before next price increase (the end of March???).  My SA says he has found one 10-motif with orangish -  not dark red - carnelian!  I'll go to see/perhaps buy it tomorrow, and wait until he finds another 10-motif!



Great News!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lapurse said:


> Hi ladies,
> First time posting on this forum..I've always admired Van Cleef but never thought I might have one so soon...I'm wavering between the classic vintage alhambra MOP pendant and the regular alhambra MOP (used to be called modern?). I've seen many vintage ones modeled in pictures but haven't seen the latter one modeled in the VC&A threads..anyone have any thoughts or own this one and can model it to help me narrow it down? TIA and love seeing all your beautiful collections!



The vintage collection seems to be a lot more popular and the collections are larger, more varied.  The modern Alhambra collection seems more sleek....
My SA told me a while back that this collection was going to be discontinued but it seems to still be readily available.


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Good luck with your carnelian! Has Cartier increased its price recently? Will it increase any time soon?



Hi OuiCestLaVie!  I am excited to see what they have for me!  I don't know about Cartier's price increases.  Sorry!



CATEYES said:


> Sounds like DH helped you make a wise choice You have been waiting to buy the carnelian for a long time! My DH really likes this color too-funny the men like it. I hope it's the color you've been pining for and can wait to see if so!



Hi CATYEYS!  That's right!  Oh, your DH, too?  My DH LOVES necklace, especially carnelian, its transparency/colours!!!  It was good for me to find out my DH is not really excited about braclets, especially Loves.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Great News!!!



tgg!!!  Yes.  Next piece will be carnelian.  I will never regret.


----------



## xianni

Hi Ladies, since I bought my first VCA from NM (a 10 motif vintage alhambra RG necklace). I start to shop matching bracelet and earring. I browsed something online. There are second hand sellers from ebay. (just trying to save some money, my budget is tight now.)  I'm wondering if they can provide authentification card and item is stamped with same number, then it's safe to buy? 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## einseine

Hi, everyone!  I went to the boutique and they showed me a 10-motif carnelian which is quite what I like!  It's orangish, comparing to the 20-motif one on the right, isn't it?


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi, everyone!  I went to the boutique and they showed me a 10-motif carnelian which is quite what I like!  It's orangish, comparing to the 20-motif one on the right, isn't it?


Yes, it is much more orangish! Did you purchase?


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Yes, it is much more orangish! Did you purchase?



Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



it's a beautiful colour on your skintone!


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Wow! That's an amazing color... I love it!  I also have to ask, what type of camera/lens are you using to take your photos? It looks so clear.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!


Omg!!! Looks so beautiful on you! This is definitely next for me (fingers crossed!!) Congrats to you


----------



## Florasun

xianni said:


> Hi Ladies, since I bought my first VCA from NM (a 10 motif vintage alhambra RG necklace). I start to shop matching bracelet and earring. I browsed something online. There are second hand sellers from ebay. (just trying to save some money, my budget is tight now.)  I'm wondering if they can provide authentification card and item is stamped with same number, then it's safe to buy?
> 
> Thanks for any input.



The authentication cards can be faked also. If you don't know anything about the seller, then it is probably best to not buy. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Florasun

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



This looks beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> it's a beautiful colour on your skintone!



Thanks Candice!!!  I was SO lucky I cancelled RG Love and found this!



Junkenpo said:


> Wow! That's an amazing color... I love it!  I also have to ask, what type of camera/lens are you using to take your photos? It looks so clear.



Thanks Junekenpo!  Yes!  It was worth the wait.  It's almost my ideal carnelian!  I take all pics with my iPhone5.  I don't use a digital camera any more.  iPhone5 is enough for me.



CATEYES said:


> Omg!!! Looks so beautiful on you! This is definitely next for me (fingers crossed!!) Congrats to you



CATEYES!!!  Thanks!!!  My DH loves this necklace!!!  I may love carnelian more in short length.  It's cute.



Florasun said:


> This looks beautiful on you! Congrats!



Thanks Florasun!!!  I am so happy with my carnelian!



Bethc said:


> Lovely! Congrats!



Thanks Bethc!!!  Love your beautiful butterflies!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Beautiful!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!


Congrats it looks really gorgeous !!!! You take really great photo's !!
I thought the twenty motif was a gorgeous shade as well .
The translucency of carnelian is just amazing ,I love how it changes colour depending on what you are wearing ,it is kind of like stained glass ,hopefully not as fragile though .
I was a nervous wreck waiting for mine to arrive because of how the colours vary but VCA did a great job and it matches my favourite bag to perfection .


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## periogirl28

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Congrats on finally getting the shade you wanted, it does looks just fab on you. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## Notorious Pink

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



This is just beautiful on you - perfection!


----------



## Lharding

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Simply exquisite.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!



Hi tgg!!! Finally I've got my carnelian!  Thanks for your support!



I'll take two said:


> Congrats it looks really gorgeous !!!! You take really great photo's !!
> I thought the twenty motif was a gorgeous shade as well .
> The translucency of carnelian is just amazing ,I love how it changes colour depending on what you are wearing ,it is kind of like stained glass ,hopefully not as fragile though .
> I was a nervous wreck waiting for mine to arrive because of how the colours vary but VCA did a great job and it matches my favourite bag to perfection .



Thanks I'll take two!  Yes, what I love most about carnelian is its translucency!  Of course, your special made carnelian necklace must be a perfection, including the selection of each carnelian!!!  It must look/change colours differently in th WG setting.



Suzie said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!



Thanks Suzie!  Good luck on your WG vintage alhambra necklace hunting!



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on finally getting the shade you wanted, it does looks just fab on you. Enjoy in the best of health!



Thanks periogirl28!  I gave up finding two matching 10-motif at a time!  I enjoy waring 10-motif for a while!!!



BBC said:


> This is just beautiful on you - perfection!



Thanks BBC!  Of course I love my onyx and PG one, but carnelian's translucency is something!  I am so happy!



Lharding said:


> Simply exquisite.



Thanks Lharding!  I am happy  about my decision, the carnelian necklace!!!


----------



## veeleigh

Hi ladies,

I usually hang out in the H forums, but have been lurking here for a while!  I've recently fallen in love with VCA and now have a 10-motif WG MOP, WG MOP ear clips, and the limited edition RG with diamond pendant! I'd love to get ear clips in RG as well, but am not sure if I should go with the solid RG or the limited edition RG MOP (I have other RG jewelry). Does anyone have a comparison shot, or photos of both/either to share? 

I'm wondering whether the RG MOP would be too similar to the WG MOP, and if I should mix-up the RG with the solid earrings.  But also wondering whether it would look funny to have a mis-matched RG set of solid earrings and MOP pendant. I'm not planning on getting a 10 or 20 motif necklace in RG, as I'm holding out for another 10-motif in WG MOP for my wedding anniversary in the fall, but who knows about next year?  

Thanks so much for your thoughts and photos!


----------



## chaneljewel

Your carnelian is beautiful!!!   Love it with the mop necklace too!!!


----------



## xianni

Florasun said:


> The authentication cards can be faked also. If you don't know anything about the seller, then it is probably best to not buy. Better safe than sorry.


Thank you very much!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Pics from my SA. What do you think?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

One more


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Omg that's gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I know there's been discussion of malachite and the care for it. Does that apply to carnelian as well?  Esp for it set in a bracelet??  TIA


----------



## burberryprncess

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Oh WOW!  This is absolutely gorgeous!  I've only seen the darker ones at NM so if I see this color I certainly would grab it.


----------



## CATEYES

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I know there's been discussion of malachite and the care for it. Does that apply to carnelian as well?  Esp for it set in a bracelet??  TIA


I looked up the care of carnelian on the VCA website a few months ago and although it is somewhat delicate, not nearly as much as malachite. 

I really like the shade of red on the photo your SA sent. Looks more like a true dark red ....it's lovely!


----------



## einseine

chaneljewel said:


> Your carnelian is beautiful!!!   Love it with the mop necklace too!!!



Thanks!  I really love my sweet + vintage alhambra combo in both short and long lengths!!!



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Omg that's gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks!!  Carnelian is gorgeours in any shade!



burberryprncess said:


> Oh WOW!  This is absolutely gorgeous!  I've only seen the darker ones at NM so if I see this color I certainly would grab it.



Thanks!  I love darker ones, too!  I love dark/balck outfits, so orangish one stands out more on them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

veeleigh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I usually hang out in the H forums, but have been lurking here for a while!  I've recently fallen in love with VCA and now have a 10-motif WG MOP, WG MOP ear clips, and the limited edition RG with diamond pendant! I'd love to get ear clips in RG as well, but am not sure if I should go with the solid RG or the limited edition RG MOP (I have other RG jewelry). Does anyone have a comparison shot, or photos of both/either to share?
> 
> I'm wondering whether the RG MOP would be too similar to the WG MOP, and if I should mix-up the RG with the solid earrings.  But also wondering whether it would look funny to have a mis-matched RG set of solid earrings and MOP pendant. I'm not planning on getting a 10 or 20 motif necklace in RG, as I'm holding out for another 10-motif in WG MOP for my wedding anniversary in the fall, but who knows about next year?
> 
> Thanks so much for your thoughts and photos!


I feel that the rg mop will look too similar to the yg mop that you already have.  What about the rg perlee hoops?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Pics from my SA. What do you think?


Beautiful! Mine is similar.
Lovely red.


----------



## periogirl28

Thanks periogirl28!  I gave up finding two matching 10-motif at a time!  I enjoy waring 10-motif for a while!!!


Having 2 (small) Carnelian pieces myself, I can see why the colour variation would be challenging to match. I personally prefer dark red. The deeper, the better. Wishing you all the luck in finding another 10 motif with the same orange shade that you love!


----------



## Jinsun

I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....

Do you think we will regret vca in a few yrs?  When I first came across the vca thread a few yrs back I didn't necessarily think it was ugly but I just thought clovers, what's the big deal?  Why spend so much on something that's not even diamonds?  Within the past 2 years I caught the vca bug and now own two pieces. But I wonder if vca will fade and we will regret our purchases?

Anyone been buying vca for 5-10 yr + and still buying?  Would love to hear your thoughts. 

I know a lot of pple regret the Tiffany silver and DY pieces too


----------



## Florasun

Jinsun said:


> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> Do you think we will regret vca in a few yrs?  When I first came across the vca thread a few yrs back I didn't necessarily think it was ugly but I just thought clovers, what's the big deal?  Why spend so much on something that's not even diamonds?  Within the past 2 years I caught the vca bug and now own two pieces. But I wonder if vca will fade and we will regret our purchases?
> 
> Anyone been buying vca for 5-10 yr + and still buying?  Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I know a lot of pple regret the Tiffany silver and DY pieces too



I was just wondering about this myself. I am trying to decide if I want to pull the trigger on the 20 motif necklace. Granted, it is a beautiful necklace, but I think if I really loved it I wouldn't be so ambivalent about buying it.  Then again I am wishing I bought it a couple of years ago when it cost thousands of dollars less. So - looming price increase on one hand vs. possibly being tired of it in a couple of years.


----------



## burberryprncess

Jinsun said:


> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> Do you think we will regret vca in a few yrs?  When I first came across the vca thread a few yrs back I didn't necessarily think it was ugly but I just thought clovers, what's the big deal?  Why spend so much on something that's not even diamonds?  Within the past 2 years I caught the vca bug and now own two pieces. But I wonder if vca will fade and we will regret our purchases?
> 
> Anyone been buying vca for 5-10 yr + and still buying?  Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I know a lot of pple regret the Tiffany silver and DY pieces too



  Interesting.  This crossed my mind as well.  I got into VCA a little less than two years with four pieces from the alhambra vintage and magic collections in one year, then stopped suddenly thinking the same thing as you are thinking.  Although I don't regret my purchases and am still enjoy wearing them, I hope the alhambra craze does not fade.


----------



## pinktailcat

Did anyone hear about the price-increase in the U.S.?

The price will be increased in Japan in the end of March according to my friend there...


----------



## geminigal1

Hi 628628, your malachite earrings are absolutely stunning! They are definitely worth the wait! Congrats!

I'm not sure if someone already asked this, but, are the earrings with rose gold or yellow gold? They almost look a bit pinkish on my screen. 



628628 said:


> *I went through so many hoops to get this pair of Malachite earrings. After nearly one and a half years, they are finally with me. This pair was a part of London Selfridges' limited edition series for its opening  back in 2011. I was so excited to hear about it, as I love emerald greens and want everything in emeralds. I had wired the deposit to Selfridges to secure a pair, as I was nowhere near London and had no prospects of going there any time soon. Since the deposit came in 3 payments, the British banking system alerted the authorities, and my deposit was frozen for several weeks! Finally, it went through and the pair was secured for me. It took another 9 months for me to be able to go to London, and I finally picked them up. Sadly, as soon as I arrived in the hotel, I noticed a crack in one of my the motifs. So I went back to Selfridges (Selfridges has exceptional customer service!) and they took it in for repair. They said that once the repair was done, it would be forwarded to my local boutique in San Francisco. I wait for many months, and the earring is still not returned to me. So I call Selfridges and they said the earring was back in London! LOL!  Paris sent it back to London instead of forwarding to SF. Then there was this whole drama about how Selfridges can't mail it to me in SF because I would have to pay customs duties as high as $1000 USD. So it stayed in London, and now I have finally picked them up!   I am a bit dismayed at the fact that VCA is going to release a new Malachite line universally after all, since I went through so much just to get my Malachite pair! But my baby is finally with me after a year and a half of hide and seek*


----------



## I'll take two

Jinsun said:


> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> Do you think we will regret vca in a few yrs?  When I first came across the vca thread a few yrs back I didn't necessarily think it was ugly but I just thought clovers, what's the big deal?  Why spend so much on something that's not even diamonds?  Within the past 2 years I caught the vca bug and now own two pieces. But I wonder if vca will fade and we will regret our purchases?
> 
> Anyone been buying vca for 5-10 yr + and still buying?  Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I know a lot of pple regret the Tiffany silver and DY pieces too


This is an interesting question.
I don't imagine me ever getting tired of my vintage or Magic VCA pieces particularly when I have 17 and 24 year old daughters who also love it .This to me suggests that it is ageless jewellery .
The other thing I love about these pieces are that a lot of people could just assume it is costume jewellery so that means it can be worn casually or dressy which adds to its appeal .
I don't imagine it will go out of fashion as it is of timeless design a bit like a Chanel jacket or a Kelly bag.
If it does it will be many many years down the line from now .


----------



## anneclaudia

Jinsun said:


> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> *reply to Jinsun / AM I BUYING THE RIGHT PIECE OF JEWELLERY AND WHY?
> 
> Hello there ladies
> 
> I am french, 38 , living between London and Paris. i really like this forum.
> like all u girls here, I enjoy jewellery and fashion and buying some beautiful pieces!
> 
> Your question JINSUN is very interesting as i am hesitating myself, right now, to buy a 16 Magic MOP or 11 magic or JUST NOT BUYING IT AT ALL ! i am not 100% convinced that this is my style to start with.
> 
> I have been hesitating for few years and the prices keep on increasing ! still am not sure if i really love it or if it is for another underlying reason ..you know, its a very highly recognisable piece that we saw everywhere: its like my hermes bag or my rolex watch or my diamond love bracelet, just an iconic piece which "you should have" as a classic- and i hate buying a 20 K mop necklace for that reason. just because its "popular" and very iconic.
> 
> i must admit that even if the quality of stones is impeccable, VCA alhambra has been now very demanded and more massively produced than ever before . they increase their price by almost 17% per annum ...they say its the gold price, yeah right , its also because every glamazon from the US/china/middle east want one.
> 
> European are not THAT mad about it - all my friends find it too classic, too boring, not sexy and most of them are saving for a SOCRATE or LOTUS RING. but not an alhambra. they find it pretty but thats all.
> 
> anyway, I really dont know if I should pull the trigger or not? ... on the other hand the magic YG MOP 11 or 18 is just very cool ...an i shoould have bought it a year ago.
> 
> 
> anne*


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



This is just gorgeous beyond words!


----------



## Florasun

anneclaudia said:


> Jinsun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> *reply to Jinsun / AM I BUYING THE RIGHT PIECE OF JEWELLERY AND WHY?
> 
> Hello there ladies
> 
> I am french, 38 , living between London and Paris. i really like this forum.
> like all u girls here, I enjoy jewellery and fashion and buying some beautiful pieces!
> 
> Your question JINSUN is very interesting as i am hesitating myself, right now, to buy a 16 Magic MOP or 11 magic or JUST NOT BUYING IT AT ALL ! i am not 100% convinced that this is my style to start with.
> 
> I have been hesitating for few years and the prices keep on increasing ! still am not sure if i really love it or if it is for another underlying reason ..you know, its a very highly recognisable piece that we saw everywhere: its like my hermes bag or my rolex watch or my diamond love bracelet, just an iconic piece which "you should have" as a classic- and i hate buying a 20 K mop necklace for that reason. just because its "popular" and very iconic.
> 
> i must admit that even if the quality of stones is impeccable, VCA alhambra has been now very demanded and more massively produced than ever before . they increase their price by almost 17% per annum ...they say its the gold price, yeah right , its also because every glamazon from the US/china/middle east want one.
> 
> European are not THAT mad about it - all my friends find it too classic, too boring, not sexy and most of them are saving for a SOCRATE or LOTUS RING. but not an alhambra. they find it pretty but thats all.
> 
> anyway, I really dont know if I should pull the trigger or not? ... on the other hand the magic YG MOP 11 or 18 is just very cool ...an i shoould have bought it a year ago.
> 
> 
> anne*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Hi annecludia - welcome to Purseforum! I find it very interesting that your European friends find the Alhambra stodgy, LOL. I would love a Socrate piece if I could afford one. Let us know what you finally decide.*
Click to expand...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

So I have some interesting and pretty exciting update on Malachite, and I really hope that what I just heard can be confirmed by another SA or VCA boutique. 

Some of you might remember that last week I was told I could special order a Malachite Vintage Alhambra pendant with diamond, just like the xmas limited edition ones from previous years, but it's going to take quite some time and also cost more than regular pieces. I never heard back from that SA again regarding the exact price and others in the same boutique said they haven't heard of this.

But I didn't give up and called another SA today, and she said that they just got briefed today and was told that this year's xmas limited edition would be malachite vintage alhambra pendant with diamond! She told me if that's the piece that I really want, I should just wait for its release around xmas time instead of trying to special order for it, which may end up taking the same wait time and costing a lot more.

Can someone please confirm this???


----------



## Bethc

Jinsun said:


> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> Do you think we will regret vca in a few yrs?  When I first came across the vca thread a few yrs back I didn't necessarily think it was ugly but I just thought clovers, what's the big deal?  Why spend so much on something that's not even diamonds?  Within the past 2 years I caught the vca bug and now own two pieces. But I wonder if vca will fade and we will regret our purchases?
> 
> Anyone been buying vca for 5-10 yr + and still buying?  Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I know a lot of pple regret the Tiffany silver and DY pieces too




I don't think so, I have a few peices of the alahambra that I wear all the time, although I was lucky to purchase them a few years ago.  

When I went to the VCA exhibit in nyc last year, I loved seeing all of the different pieces on display.  The designs are so classic.   The last peice of the exhibit that everyone was clustered around was Princess Grace's 20 motif in malachite, it was amazing.  They will never be old fot me.


----------



## anneclaudia

hello Florasun - thanks  

regarding our mutual hesitation , i was saying to myself that on the other hand, it's such an iconic range that they wont discontinue it. they will find new stones or limited edition like bois d'amourette ..(which makes me jump cos its basically just wood)

if you really like the 10/20 motifs you can find a lot on serious auction house  like Christie's. You find real gems over there. VCA alhambra necklace /sautoir  are very much appreciated and they sell beyond the estimate ..which is conforting in terms of long term investment.

I have always adored the turquoise vintage on yellow gold - 20 motifs - so classy and youthful. sadly they discontinued it because of poor quality of today's supply.

to finish on a positive note , look at what I have found for my girlfriend who find it boring and not very Rock and Roll!!


----------



## beachy10

I can't see myself getting tired of VCA because you don't see it everywhere and it's pretty timeless. I love all of the lines they carry and they mix well together.


----------



## lubird217

I got my first necklace, a 10-motif MOP/YG  in 2007 and still love it and the collection can only grow! 

It is pretty timeless with the alhambra line dating back to the 1960s and yet we still covet!


----------



## lubird217

Just for those that were following my Lucky bracelet purchase - I attached some pictures. 

I didn't like the loose feeling of the dangling motifs at all, doesn't suit my purpose in wearing a bracelet. I literally unwrapped it, took some pictures, tried to stack it, and sent it right back. When it's VCA and not love at first sight, it cannot stay!

I did love the lapis motif and the star shape that we rarely see (although there were a few gaps that bothered me). I also love the colors (I swirled them with my other turquoise bracelet and chalcedony), but not for me.


----------



## Florasun

anneclaudia said:


> hello Florasun - thanks
> 
> regarding our mutual hesitation , i was saying to myself that on the other hand, it's such an iconic range that they wont discontinue it. they will find new stones or limited edition like bois d'amourette ..(which makes me jump cos its basically just wood)
> 
> if you really like the 10/20 motifs you can find a lot on serious auction house  like Christie's. You find real gems over there. VCA alhambra necklace /sautoir  are very much appreciated and they sell beyond the estimate ..which is conforting in terms of long term investment.
> 
> I have always adored the turquoise vintage on yellow gold - 20 motifs - so classy and youthful. sadly they discontinued it because of poor quality of today's supply.
> 
> to finish on a positive note , look at what I have found for my girlfriend who find it boring and not very Rock and Roll!!



OMG! Love this!!
See, THIS makes me want to run out and buy more. 

As far as the resale value that is some comfort, although we may have to hold on to it for awhile before it appreciates enough to cover sales tax and consignment fees.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I sincerely do hope that I never tire of VCA.  
This line does seem to have a timeless appeal...I am counting on that.  My issue is that I worry that I have collected too much of the same thing..VA in different colors.  
Crazy, but I can't even imagine which one I would part with if I had to.


----------



## momo721

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!


Your carnelian 10 motif is gorgeous! Congratulations! May I ask how long it is or if you had it lengthened? Or maybe it looks longer next to your sweet pendant? I am looking to get my first 10 motif and yours looks the perfect length to me.


----------



## anneclaudia

Florasun said:


> OMG! Love this!!
> See, THIS makes me want to run out and buy more.
> 
> As far as the resale value that is some comfort, although we may have to hold on to it for awhile before it appreciates enough to cover sales tax and consignment fees.



Agreed of course ...plus the commission of the merchand ..so forget about the investment , we will lose 50% anyway! (its better to buy physical gold bars in that perspective  

DO NOT RUN YET. more seriously for ostentatious piece of jewellery, according to your budget , you have to love it 100% ..unless you are super rich or have a sugar daddy sponsorship. personnally I dont. So if I am not completely fascinated and obsessed this is a sign that i should let go. full stop. 
Nowadays we are bombarded with images, commercials, mags, celebs lifestyles, mass market fashion and its sometimes difficult to know deeply if you like it for real for what it is or for what it represent (brand, status, self confort, self esteem). 

I remember having butterflies in the stomack years ago for a diamond cartier bangle that i really wanted and saved for , also for my first kelly/birkin.  
Cartier panthere ring and bracelet rocks as well ..  very 70's decadent. unique. 

VCA alhambra alhambra bracelet or single motif : too girly, romantic, too sweet for me personally . But the Sautoir vintage or magic ...does it make me sway ? 
i called VCA today and SA ordered the 2 necklace magic (11 and 16 motif ) to try on next monday. Lets see if it makes butterfly.. 

what about you ? what do you like ? what model are you after ? 

x


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> Just for those that were following my Lucky bracelet purchase - I attached some pictures.
> 
> I didn't like the loose feeling of the dangling motifs at all, doesn't suit my purpose in wearing a bracelet. I literally unwrapped it, took some pictures, tried to stack it, and sent it right back. When it's VCA and not love at first sight, it cannot stay!
> 
> I did love the lapis motif and the star shape that we rarely see (although there were a few gaps that bothered me). I also love the colors (I swirled them with my other turquoise bracelet and chalcedony), but not for me.



I can see why you didn't love it. while is beautiful and I love the quirky motifs the dangling would get annoying fast....sorry it didn't work for you!


----------



## Jinsun

My birthday is still a few weeks away but I just got a nice surprise!

Excuse my dry hands...constantly washing dishes.

I do love the glow of MOP, maybe that will be next.

What do you think of the carnelian??


----------



## Jinsun

also when comparing the links to my all gold bracelet, the all gold is more yellow than the carnelian which I thought was odd.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> My birthday is still a few weeks away but I just got a nice surprise!
> 
> Excuse my dry hands...constantly washing dishes.
> 
> I do love the glow of MOP, maybe that will be next.
> 
> What do you think of the carnelian??


Wow!!! Love the colors-looks like true red but in sunlight looks orangeish. Lovely birthday present


----------



## Jinsun

CATEYES said:


> Wow!!! Love the colors-looks like true red but in sunlight looks orangeish. Lovely birthday present



Thanks. Does it look like a brownish red?  Never seen carnelian irl so I'm getting second thoughts. But I do love it. Just not sure which shade to go for.  SA only had 1 in stock


----------



## etoupebirkin

When I fall in love with something. I fall in LOVE with something. I just started my VCA fixation about 18 months ago and I have not tired of my pieces. The same is true of my Hermes addiction and that started 35 years ago.

I cannot see myself tiring of the Alhambra because it's just to easy to wear. It looks good with T-shirts and jeans, business attire and black tie. I love layering my 20 motifs. And I have a 20, 10 and 5 motif PG and when you wear them all together tripled, it is really special. My daughter loves them too!

I have a lot of jewelry and other designers pieces, though beautiful, are not as easy to wear.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> Thanks. Does it look like a brownish red?  Never seen carnelian irl so I'm getting second thoughts. But I do love it. Just not sure which shade to go for.  SA only had 1 in stock


Looks like it changes in different lighting so differing shades of red. Doesn't look brownish red-I would have chosen this shade as well. Lucky you


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I sincerely do hope that I never tire of VCA.
> This line does seem to have a timeless appeal...I am counting on that.  My issue is that I worry that I have collected too much of the same thing..VA in different colors.
> Crazy, but I can't even imagine which one I would part with if I had to.



I know what you mean. Sometimes I think having 4 bracelets are too much but it would be impossible to part with any of them.


----------



## Jinsun

CATEYES said:


> Looks like it changes in different lighting so differing shades of red. Doesn't look brownish red-I would have chosen this shade as well. Lucky you



Thank u. Makes me feel at ease . It's always so hard buying things sight unseen.


----------



## Jinsun

I love all my pieces and pray I will never regret them. I still want, want, want more vca!  It's just a question I've always wondered.  I was obsessed with LV and other brands then it died and now I'm obsessed with vca.  I hoping to get the mop bracelet soon.  The 10 motif necklaces are just too expensive for me and so are the earclips. So far I'm content with my small frivoles.  It's just the bracelets, even with 2 I just can't stop. Hopefully I'll be happy once I get the MOP and pray that I won't need the onyx


----------



## Jinsun

etoupebirkin said:


> When I fall in love with something. I fall in LOVE with something. I just started my VCA fixation about 18 months ago and I have not tired of my pieces. The same is true of my Hermes addiction and that started 35 years ago.
> 
> I cannot see myself tiring of the Alhambra because it's just to easy to wear. It looks good with T-shirts and jeans, business attire and black tie. I love layering my 20 motifs. And I have a 20, 10 and 5 motif PG and when you wear them all together tripled, it is really special. My daughter loves them too!
> 
> I have a lot of jewelry and other designers pieces, though beautiful, are not as easy to wear.



Wow!  What a nice set!


----------



## beaumonde

Has anyone tried on the letterwood one motif long necklace that can be doubled? Looks intriguing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Thanks. Does it look like a brownish red?  Never seen carnelian irl so I'm getting second thoughts. But I do love it. Just not sure which shade to go for.  SA only had 1 in stock



It's beautiful!
Enjoy!


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> Thank u. Makes me feel at ease . It's always so hard buying things sight unseen.



No VCA by us either so I have to do the same


----------



## hermes_fan

Jinsun said:


> I was just on another thread about jewelry regrets....
> 
> Do you think we will regret vca in a few yrs?  When I first came across the vca thread a few yrs back I didn't necessarily think it was ugly but I just thought clovers, what's the big deal?  Why spend so much on something that's not even diamonds?  Within the past 2 years I caught the vca bug and now own two pieces. But I wonder if vca will fade and we will regret our purchases?
> 
> Anyone been buying vca for 5-10 yr + and still buying?  Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I know a lot of pple regret the Tiffany silver and DY pieces too



Very interesting question.  I look back at my first "expensive" piece of jewelry -- my Elsa Peretti pendant and think how small!  At first i thought the VA pieces were ugly and then poof! I found them absolutely classic.  And by classic i mean it will be forever -- like a Chanel flap bag or a Birkin.  I don't wear a lot of jewelry but i love that wearing my VCA (which i can wear even when hiking -- makes me feel special.  It makes every day special.  I don't think i will ever regret purchasing them and if I do i feel confident that i can sell it for a nice return... I've said this before -- it's not just jewelry -- it's an investment!


----------



## Longchamp

beaumonde said:


> Has anyone tried on the letterwood one motif long necklace that can be doubled? Looks intriguing!



I think sbelle has one and posted pix in this thread.

It's lovely.

I found her pix.


----------



## surfergirljen

OH MY that is SO rich looking and gorgeous Sbelle!!! Congrats that is truly a special piece!!!


----------



## kimber418

I think about this all the time......Am I going to be tired of my VCA Vintage Alhambra anytime?  My daughters both love my VCA and own single pendants themselves.  I really do not see myself getting tired of the timeless beauty of Vintage Alhambra pieces.  As for my Frivole earclips in pave and the small yellow gold (thanks to TGG)~ I will never tire of wearing them.   They are so fun to put on and dress up or go casual.    My first VCA purchase was in 2007 and I do not regret in the least any of my VCA purchases since then.  In fact I cannot wait to get my next 20 motif (hopefully on March 21st!)


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> Just for those that were following my Lucky bracelet purchase - I attached some pictures.
> 
> I didn't like the loose feeling of the dangling motifs at all, doesn't suit my purpose in wearing a bracelet. I literally unwrapped it, took some pictures, tried to stack it, and sent it right back. When it's VCA and not love at first sight, it cannot stay!
> 
> I did love the lapis motif and the star shape that we rarely see (although there were a few gaps that bothered me). I also love the colors (I swirled them with my other turquoise bracelet and chalcedony), but not for me.



Oh WOW, see I LOVE this... now you've given me something to put my credit at Birks towards!! Will have to save up - banning myself for now, but what a gorgeous pick me up that would be one day next year! I love dangling motifs as long as they don't get in the way too much. So colourful and fun!!


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> Yes!  Most of the motifs are orangish, but not brownish!  I am happy that  I finally got my carnelian!



Einseine this is CRAZY beautiful on you!


----------



## kimber418

Jinsun and einseine!!  I am so loving the carnelian!  It is fun seeing the different shades of red.  I do think the shade you get should compliment your skin tone with carnelian.  You both did it well~  They are beautiful pieces!


----------



## Jinsun

Longchamp said:


> I think sbelle has one and posted pix in this thread.
> 
> It's lovely.
> 
> I found her pix.



My sil has this. Would love to see mod pics


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> This is just gorgeous beyond words!



Thanks OuiCestLaVie!  Carnelian's red brightens up my face!



momo721 said:


> Your carnelian 10 motif is gorgeous! Congratulations! May I ask how long it is or if you had it lengthened? Or maybe it looks longer next to your sweet pendant? I am looking to get my first 10 motif and yours looks the perfect length to me.



Thanks momo721!  No, mine is regular length.  It may be because I wear my sweet very short or the angle of the camera?? 



surfergirljen said:


> Einseine this is CRAZY beautiful on you!



Thanks jen!!!    I LOVE my carnelian!



kimber418 said:


> Jinsun and einseine!!  I am so loving the carnelian!  It is fun seeing the different shades of red.  I do think the shade you get should compliment your skin tone with carnelian.  You both did it well~  They are beautiful pieces!



Thanks kimber418!  There is no individual variability in onyx or solid PG/WG pieces, but ther IS in carnelian, etc.  I enjoy very much looking at different shades of red!

​


----------



## Florasun

Jinsun said:


> My birthday is still a few weeks away but I just got a nice surprise!
> 
> Excuse my dry hands...constantly washing dishes.
> 
> I do love the glow of MOP, maybe that will be next.
> 
> What do you think of the carnelian??


These look beautiful together. You are right, there does appear to be a slight difference in the color of the gold. I have no idea what causes that, but it is hardly noticeable. Congrats on your early b'day present!


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> Just for those that were following my Lucky bracelet purchase - I attached some pictures.
> 
> I didn't like the loose feeling of the dangling motifs at all, doesn't suit my purpose in wearing a bracelet. I literally unwrapped it, took some pictures, tried to stack it, and sent it right back. When it's VCA and not love at first sight, it cannot stay!
> 
> I did love the lapis motif and the star shape that we rarely see (although there were a few gaps that bothered me). I also love the colors (I swirled them with my other turquoise bracelet and chalcedony), but not for me.



too bad this didn't work out for you - it is a beautiful bracelet. I don't think it would be great for everyday wear, but what about evenings out? I do admire you for being so decisive about sending it back.


----------



## Florasun

anneclaudia said:


> Agreed of course ...plus the commission of the merchand ..so forget about the investment , we will lose 50% anyway! (its better to buy physical gold bars in that perspective
> 
> DO NOT RUN YET. more seriously for ostentatious piece of jewellery, according to your budget , you have to love it 100% ..unless you are super rich or have a sugar daddy sponsorship. personnally I dont. So if I am not completely fascinated and obsessed this is a sign that i should let go. full stop.
> *Nowadays we are bombarded with images, commercials, mags, celebs lifestyles, mass market fashion and its sometimes difficult to know deeply if you like it for real for what it is or for what it represent (brand, status, self confort, self esteem). *
> 
> I remember having butterflies in the stomack years ago for a diamond cartier bangle that i really wanted and saved for , also for my first kelly/birkin.
> Cartier panthere ring and bracelet rocks as well ..  very 70's decadent. unique.
> 
> VCA alhambra alhambra bracelet or single motif : too girly, romantic, too sweet for me personally . But the Sautoir vintage or magic ...does it make me sway ?
> i called VCA today and SA ordered the 2 necklace magic (11 and 16 motif ) to try on next monday. Lets see if it makes butterfly..
> 
> what about you ? what do you like ? what model are you after ?
> 
> x



OMG, so true!
It makes me wonder about the fashion items I didn't like so much to begin with, and wonder if I was 'trained' to like them, by fashion mags, advertising and what have you.


----------



## einseine

Jinsun said:


> also when comparing the links to my all gold bracelet, the all gold is more yellow than the carnelian which I thought was odd.



Yeah!  Your bracelet  is very red and beautiful!  I know what you mean.  The links of my onyx necklace looks more yellow than my carnelian necklace.  Perhaps the reflection of the red colour??


----------



## Jinsun

einseine said:


> Yeah!  Your bracelet  is very red and beautiful!  I know what you mean.  The links of my onyx necklace looks more yellow than my carnelian necklace.  Perhaps the reflection of the red colour??



Thanks

Maybe that's the case with the gold. But glad to hear its not just my bracelet (in a good way).

Your necklace is stunning. Looks great against your skin. The color really pops!


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone who's ever had anything shorten, do they send back the links along with the bracelet or necklace?


----------



## sbelle

Jinsun said:


> Anyone who's ever had anything shorten, do they send back the links along with the bracelet or necklace?



I have had clasps changed and they have sent the original clasp back so I am thinking they would send the links back too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

beaumonde said:


> Has anyone tried on the letterwood one motif long necklace that can be doubled? Looks intriguing!



I own this too. It's a fun piece.


----------



## lubird217

surfergirljen said:


> Oh WOW, see I LOVE this... now you've given me something to put my credit at Birks towards!! Will have to save up - banning myself for now, but what a gorgeous pick me up that would be one day next year! I love dangling motifs as long as they don't get in the way too much. So colourful and fun!!




Jen- I don't think it's the easiest to find because this part of the Lucky line is no longer in new production. This bracelet should be back on yoogis closet soon!

Florasun - It is a beautiful bracelet for an evening out or just to dress up. I wanted to be decisive because I don't have the budget for multiple VCAs this year!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I own this too. It's a fun piece.



Great pic-- looks fab on you!

I love this style!  So much more me than the single motif vintage alhambra pendants.  I bet the malachite is going to be beautiful too


----------



## chaneljewel

Woo hoo!  SA called and asked which piece of malachite I want!  NM is getting it towards end of the month!   They're taking pre-orders now so pieces can be reserved.   Can't wait for my single pendant necklace!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Great pic-- looks fab on you!
> 
> I love this style!  So much more me than the single motif vintage alhambra pendants.  I bet the malachite is going to be beautiful too



I have two (not one) 20 motifs on hold for me. A Chalcedony WG and a light red carnelian. I am ignoring malachite--for now. But it might  be a lovely thing to get with Neimans points. 

You have a Chalcedony don't you? I have been dreaming of this... Do you love it? It looks stunning nested with my WG/MOP. I have a gift card, so it takes a bit of the bite off the purchase.


----------



## Jinsun

Bethc said:


> I don't know, I like the two necklaces together?  DH bought the Love for me last Vday, I've worn it ever since.   Here it is alone.



Beth C look what photo I came across Instagram.  I believe that's ur photo


----------



## hermes_fan

etoupebirkin said:


> I own this too. It's a fun piece.



do you find it's difficult to double up?  I tried this on in Las Vegas and the salesperson and I were having a difficult time getting it right?  Almost like you needed to be double jointed or something!!


----------



## callmelulu

etoupebirkin said:


> I own this too. It's a fun piece.



I went to VCA today and tried this on--it's not for me, (I just am not a pendant person...) but it is sooo pretty, the chain is absolutely gorgeous and it looks amazing on you etoupebirkin  

I was surprised at how much I liked the letterwood, I am hoping to buy my very first VCA sometime in the next 6 months; I really love the 10 motif, I like tiger eye which I dont see a lot of here, but I also tried on the letterwood and the rose gold was fantastic.  

I saw the malachite today (NY VCA).  I'm looking for something a little more neutral for my first piece but it is stunning and I can't wait to see the reveals!


----------



## etoupebirkin

hermes_fan said:


> do you find it's difficult to double up?  I tried this on in Las Vegas and the salesperson and I were having a difficult time getting it right?  Almost like you needed to be double jointed or something!!




To double this, lay the necklace flat so that there are two lines of the chains parallel to each other, then pick up the chain, wrap it around your neck and loop the pendant through where the U of the parallel chains meet. It more like how many people wear cashmere GMs.


----------



## etoupebirkin

callmelulu said:


> I went to VCA today and tried this on--it's not for me, (I just am not a pendant person...) but it is sooo pretty, the chain is absolutely gorgeous and it looks amazing on you etoupebirkin
> 
> I was surprised at how much I liked the letterwood, I am hoping to buy my very first VCA sometime in the next 6 months; I really love the 10 motif, I like tiger eye which I dont see a lot of here, but I also tried on the letterwood and the rose gold was fantastic.
> 
> I saw the malachite today (NY VCA).  I'm looking for something a little more neutral for my first piece but it is stunning and I can't wait to see the reveals!



If you are looking for a great neutral, then go for the pink gold if it looks well on your skin tone, YG if it does not. By the way the most neutral alhambra I have is the WG MOP and the Onyx YG. You can't go wrong with any of these.


----------



## Bethc

Jinsun said:


> Beth C look what photo I came across Instagram.  I believe that's ur photo



Yes, thanks... she has a few others of mine too.  At least she's not trying to sell them.  I asked her to delete them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody tried on any of the malachite pieces yet?
In particular, the three motif earrings?  The photos are gorgeous........


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> I have two (not one) 20 motifs on hold for me. A Chalcedony WG and a light red carnelian. I am ignoring malachite--for now.



Any chance you'll get them both?  









etoupebirkin said:


> You have a Chalcedony don't you? I have been dreaming of this... Do you love it? It looks stunning nested with my WG/MOP. *I have a gift card*, so it takes a bit of the bite off the purchase.



I do not have a chalcedony necklace but do I do have the 16 motif Magic white mop, grey mop and chalcedony.  I think chalcedony is gorgeous (and agree it looks wonderful with white mop). I would love a 20 motif!


Those little gift cards make these purchases more bearable!


----------



## sbelle

callmelulu said:


> I was surprised at how much I liked the letterwood, I am hoping to buy my very first VCA sometime in the next 6 months; I really love the 10 motif, *I like tiger eye which I dont see a lot of here*, but I also tried on the letterwood and the rose gold was fantastic.



I really love the tiger's eye too!  I find it to be one of the most versatile stones to wear.  I think it goes with almost everything.

Good luck deciding on your first purchase!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Any chance you'll get them both?
> 
> I do not have a chalcedony necklace but do I do have the 16 motif Magic white mop, grey mop and chalcedony.  I think chalcedony is gorgeous (and agree it looks wonderful with white mop). I would love a 20 motif!
> 
> Those little gift cards make these purchases more bearable!



Yes, there is a chance I'll get both. I have some jewelry on evilbay that I'm selling that needs to be go first. I know that the Chalcedony is VERY hard to find. There is a triple points event in April, so I'll get it then. If the jewelry sells, I'll get both.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I own this too. It's a fun piece.





sbelle said:


> Great pic-- looks fab on you!
> 
> I love this style!  So much more me than the single motif vintage alhambra pendants.  I bet the malachite is going to be beautiful too



Very beautiful!!! 

Makes me glad VCA makes a variety of styles in the vintage Alhambra, though. I Love this piece too but it's just too big on me. Love the 10 and 20 motifs also, but they're really not my style, I love the look, just more subtle...I can see myself collecting single motifs in various colors to swap around with various H scarves and outfits. Eyeing that malachite...


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> I really love the tiger's eye too!  I find it to be one of the most versatile stones to wear.  I think it goes with almost everything.
> 
> Good luck deciding on your first purchase!



I have TE and love it. It goes great with any color, and I love wearing it with black!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Another fan of tigers eye!
It is special and you don't see it very often.
It looks beautiful layered with all the other colors, too...and I can imagine it will also be lovely with malachite.


----------



## Bethc

I just had to share this... So totally classic, I saw the malachite in person at the VCA exhibit, it was breathtaking.  Makes me want the one coming out even though I don't really wear yg.

&#8230;these malachite, tortoiseshell, and coral long Alhambra necklaces from the 1970s, which became one of the of the Maison&#8217;s signature pieces&#8230;


----------



## sbelle




----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


>



What a gorgeours piece!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


>



You got it already?!  Gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sbelle said:


>



oh my gosh!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


>



Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


>



I love the striations, just like TE.


----------



## callmelulu

sbelle said:


>



Gasp!  Luscious!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


>



Oh that's so pretty!!!

BTW, I memo-ed both necklaces. Love em both.


----------



## Candice0985

sbelle said:


>



wow, that colour took my breath away. it's beautiful sbelle, enjoy!


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle, the piece is breathless!


----------



## Junkenpo

sbelle said:


>



LOVE!! the color on that from deep to light & so glowy!  It looks terrific!


----------



## CATEYES

Sbelle-love the variation of color from light to dark from top to bottom. So special!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


>



Wow! This is gorgeous! So this has the long chain that can be doubled, too? You have the best collection!


----------



## Florasun

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... So totally classic, I saw the malachite in person at the VCA exhibit, it was breathtaking.  Makes me want the one coming out even though I don't really wear yg.
> 
> these malachite, tortoiseshell, and coral long Alhambra necklaces from the 1970s, which became one of the of the Maisons signature pieces



How interesting! I wonder if they do tortoiseshell or coral anymore? Thanks for posting!


----------



## Florasun

Does anybody have any idea how much the next price increase will be on the vintage Alhambra?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


>



That is so WOW, Sbelle!!!!
Thanks for giving us our first sneak peek 
I love your newest addition to your amazing collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> I just had to share this... So totally classic, I saw the malachite in person at the VCA exhibit, it was breathtaking.  Makes me want the one coming out even though I don't really wear yg.
> 
> these malachite, tortoiseshell, and coral long Alhambra necklaces from the 1970s, which became one of the of the Maisons signature pieces



These are so beautiful.
Can you imagine how beautiful the tortoiseshell is?  omg
That malachite is TDF.  I am trying to convince myself that green is a neutral....


----------



## kim_mac

sbelle ~ stunning!


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> I own this too. It's a fun piece.


Very pretty ,congrats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


>


Gorgeous colour Sbelle ,congrats !!! 
I would just love one of these in white gold .
My SA has advised to wait at least a year before making a special order request as it is newly launched item .
In the meantime I was persuaded to buy my first rose gold pieces .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous colour Sbelle ,congrats !!!
> I would just love one of these in white gold .
> My SA has advised to wait at least a year before making a special order request as it is newly launched item .
> In the meantime I was persuaded to buy my first rose gold pieces .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



What did you get?!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbelle

Thanks to everyone for your sweet comments!  A few days ago I didn't even know I was going to get the magic malachite pendant.   Then I had a call from my VCA SA that  there was one pendant left in the stock that they could sell before 3/21.  She knew I loved my letterwood one so thought I might be interested.  I jumped on it.

It's a keeper for me.  I really love the fact that it can be worn long-- with two different long lengths-- or the chain can be doubled and worn short.   Due to the color I do think it will be much less wearable than the magic letterwood pendant, but probably more wearable than I think.  I had a grey sweater on yesterday and immediately put the pendant on when I received it-- it looked great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh that's so pretty!!!
> 
> *BTW, I memo-ed both necklaces. Love em both.*



  Lucky girl!!

I know chalcedony is hard to photo but if you had a chance to take a picture it would be great.  I've not seen a 20 motif in chalcedony!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaneljewel

I actually think you'll be able to wear it with more than you think, sbelle.   The malachite is so beautiful and I, also, like the fact that it can be worn in two lengths.   I cannot wait to get mine after seeing yours!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xianni

sbelle said:


>


so beautiful! love it! love it! so it's magic alhambra?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> What did you get?!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I went with the intention of trying a rose gold Perlee bangle (unfortunately they didn't 
have my size ) but left with a solid rose gold 10 motif and matching bracelet .
I have since been wondering if I should have bought the 20 motif instead or add another 10 motif .
I think you will love the 20 motif Chalcedony as it is a bit of a chameleon and varies from blue to grey depending on the light and what you are wearing . I layer mine with MOP and Onyx. I would post some pics but the TPF app is not working at the moment and I do not know how else to do it ( need an IT expert LOL ) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CATEYES

Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.


----------



## CATEYES

My dh and I were looking at having a new home built and I spotted this cool vca motif "inspired" light.  Just wanted to share with others who would appreciate.


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574


Big congrats ,first but not the last !!!
I would leave the length as it is now as it looks great. I also think the colour of the gold is very nice .


----------



## xianni

I'll take two said:


> Big congrats ,first but not the last !!!
> I would leave the length as it is now as it looks great. I also think the colour of the gold is very nice .


really nice, though I picked up a 10 motif solid rose gold as my first purchase, I still think yellow gold is very pretty.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The length looks perfect!
Congrats on your new necklace and I hope that you are feeling well with your pregnancy
The yg is such a nice piece to have..it does look beautiful layered, too.
You were very smart to buy the ten motif because you can always add another ten motif and have the option to wear it long or short.  My SA sold me on the yg when she sent a photo of the yg layered with the carnelian.  Of course I just had to buy it.  The earrings are great to have for the same reason..as long as you collect the yg, the all yg goes with all the other vintage Alhambra.  Of course, you might wind up falling in love with the frivole earings (or the perlee) which also go beautifully and are not as matchy.  
OMG, and I thought that Hermes was a slippery slope.....




CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574


----------



## Designpurchaser

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574



Very nice, I like the length


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> The length looks perfect!
> Congrats on your new necklace and I hope that you are feeling well with your pregnancy
> The yg is such a nice piece to have..it does look beautiful layered, too.
> You were very smart to buy the ten motif because you can always add another ten motif and have the option to wear it long or short.  My SA sold me on the yg when she sent a photo of the yg layered with the carnelian.  Of course I just had to buy it.  The earrings are great to have for the same reason..as long as you collect the yg, the all yg goes with all the other vintage Alhambra.  Of course, you might wind up falling in love with the frivole earings (or the perlee) which also go beautifully and are not as matchy.
> OMG, and I thought that Hermes was a slippery slope.....



Thank you texsgirliegirl!  Since you mentioned it, I am not feeling well at all.  Same as with my son, I am nauseated all day, every day.  Last time it was for 5 months so I am crossing my fingers it is not that long this time

My dh loves the carnelian as I do as well so that will most likely be my next 10 motif.  That's why I told him I wanted 10 motifs-I could always add another if I wanted it much longer.  Do you think this would look better an inch or two longer since I plan on layering it with another?  

The other day, I was pondering if I were to one day purchase vintage sized earrings, I may get the solid yg because it would match all of my vca (I love the yg)-made me remember you modeling yours here and how smart of a decision that was for you to purchase.

Chanel is my other slippery slope  I have been very bad the past 6 months with bags and shoes.  Luckily I am not currently into Hermes-yikes!  Sigh.....like someone here once said, I need to plant a money tree.


----------



## CATEYES

Designpurchaser said:


> Very nice, I like the length



Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Big congrats ,first but not the last !!!
> I would leave the length as it is now as it looks great. I also think the colour of the gold is very nice .



Thank you I'll take two! Appreciate the advice and compliment


----------



## beachy10

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574



Congrats....looks gorgeous with the green top you are wearing. I love the length as well.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574



Wow!  CATEYES!  Congrats on your FIRST 10-motif!!!  It looks great on you!  Yes, I tihnk you have made the right decision!  YG matches perfectly with your beautiful hair!  Sweet turquoise X YG 10-motif must be a perfect match!!!  



CATEYES said:


> My dh and I were looking at having a new home built and I spotted this cool vca motif "inspired" light.  Just wanted to share with others who would appreciate.
> 
> View attachment 2099577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099578



Love this!


----------



## sbelle

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  *Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more? * I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.



I think it looks beautiful on you!  

We don't always get consistent answers from VCA, but I have been told several times that they won't add more than two inches to a necklace.  Most recently was a few months ago when I was talking to the NYC workshop about adding length to my 9 motif Magic necklace.  They mistakenly thought that the necklace had been lengthened once already and I was told that VCA won't add more than two inches because it affects the design of the necklace.  

Maybe someone else can add their experience if it is different than mine.


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


>



I am late to this but I had to say how much I love this! I think it'll be beautiful and like you said, more versatile than you may think


----------



## CATEYES

beachy10 said:


> Congrats....looks gorgeous with the green top you are wearing. I love the length as well.



Thanks beachy! I do love my green


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I think it looks beautiful on you!
> 
> We don't always get consistent answers from VCA, but I have been told several times that they won't add more than two inches to a necklace.  Most recently was a few months ago when I was talking to the NYC workshop about adding length to my 9 motif Magic necklace.  They mistakenly thought that the necklace had been lengthened once already and I was told that VCA won't add more than two inches because it affects the design of the necklace.
> 
> Maybe someone else can add their experience if it is different than mine.


Thanks sbelle! My DH was told VCA will add two inches at no charge. He didn't ask if we wanted to add more and pay if they would actually do it. I believe what you said about taking away from the motif design. I may do as someone else here has mentioned in the past and go to a local jeweler to see about an extender chain to add when I want it.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Wow!  CATEYES!  Congrats on your FIRST 10-motif!!!  It looks great on you!  Yes, I tihnk you have made the right decision!  YG matches perfectly with your beautiful hair!  Sweet turquoise X YG 10-motif must be a perfect match!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!


Wow! You certainly have a sharp memory einseine! You remembered my sweets in turquoise-amazing. I wore them together today with my hair up and loved them paired. I definately have to have more VCA in my future though.....there are so many items on my wish list  You and several other girls here definitely tempt the rest of us with your collections!


----------



## kimber418

CATEYES!  Love your new 10 motif YG.  It looks gorgeous on you.  You will wear this
with everything! I think the length is perfect.  Congrats on your new VCA piece!


----------



## kimber418

CATEYES, in your photo you posted of your new YG 10 motif~ was it already lengthened?
It was hard to tell......


----------



## Junkenpo

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.



Love this!  It matches your coloring perfectly and is such a nice complement to your top... green and gold so rich looking! I bet it looks equally great with other pops of color or in contrast to patterns.


----------



## jssl1688

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574



I love the YG alhambra....looks so pretty! I am thinking of getting either the YG or the PG sometime soon!! enjoy it!


----------



## jssl1688

sbelle said:


>


 

That malachite is gorge!! I love the striping in it too....do u feel like the single length is too long? I hate how my 20 motif hits the side of the tables and such when I sit or bend down. But I love how it looks though! hope your enjoying it )


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


>



I love this Sbelle.  I think more than the wood.  I'm happy for you.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Florasun

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574



This is so beautiful! Many congrats! It looks wonderful on you. Now you have me wavering in my decision - do I want to get the MOP/YG necklace, or just solid YG. It looks so rich and yummy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Since you felt the need to lengthen your yg 10 motif I would imagine that you would want to do the same with any other pieces you collect.
Sorry about your morning (noon and night!) sickness.  I had it as well...for about 16 weeks.  Particularly bad with the girls....




CATEYES said:


> Thank you texsgirliegirl!  Since you mentioned it, I am not feeling well at all.  Same as with my son, I am nauseated all day, every day.  Last time it was for 5 months so I am crossing my fingers it is not that long this time
> 
> My dh loves the carnelian as I do as well so that will most likely be my next 10 motif.  That's why I told him I wanted 10 motifs-I could always add another if I wanted it much longer.  Do you think this would look better an inch or two longer since I plan on layering it with another?
> 
> The other day, I was pondering if I were to one day purchase vintage sized earrings, I may get the solid yg because it would match all of my vca (I love the yg)-made me remember you modeling yours here and how smart of a decision that was for you to purchase.
> 
> Chanel is my other slippery slope  I have been very bad the past 6 months with bags and shoes.  Luckily I am not currently into Hermes-yikes!  Sigh.....like someone here once said, I need to plant a money tree.


----------



## mp4

CATEYES said:


> Hi girls!  Made my decision on which 10 motif to get as my first.  I decided on the YG because I can layer with any and all other 10 motifs I get in the future.  It is a bit more yellow on me than expected but still very pretty.  MY dh had it lengthened by two inches because I can't stand things close to my neck and now that I'm pregnant and my neck is bigger (already :cry I needed it for sure.  Do you all think it is long enough or should I have it lengthened a little more?  I was thinking when it is layered with another 10 motif, it may look better a little longer.....please give me your opinions.
> 
> View attachment 2099572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099574



Looks great on you!  Good luck with your "morning" sickness....


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


>



Stunning!


----------



## Jinsun

Congrats cat eyes. You can lengthen it with a bracelet


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Wow! You certainly have a sharp memory einseine! You remembered my sweets in turquoise-amazing. I wore them together today with my hair up and loved them paired. I definately have to have more VCA in my future though.....there are so many items on my wish list  You and several other girls here definitely tempt the rest of us with your collections!



Of course!  Your modeling pics made me want them!  I really LOOVE my sweets!  More comfortable than vintage alhambra earrings.  I want another colour.  I am so sad that sweets in carnelian is not available.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Lucky girl!!
> 
> I know chalcedony is hard to photo but if you had a chance to take a picture it would be great.  I've not seen a 20 motif in chalcedony!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.

They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.


----------



## xianni

etoupebirkin said:


> sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.


wow, very very pretty!


----------



## doloresmia

etoupebirkin said:


> sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.



I am swooning! Beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.


Your carnelian is a perfect example of my favorite color of this stone.
 Red but not too orange and not too dark....  Perfection!
I, too, love the translucency. 
Your chalcedony is lovely, too.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.



Wow wow wow!  The chalcedony is so so gorgeous!   Thanks for taking the pictures and sharing with us!!


----------



## Bethc

etoupebirkin said:


> sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.



So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> sbelle, I took some pics today. You're right, Chalcedony is hard to photograph. I took one of the carnelian too.
> 
> They are both so gorgeous. What I love about both stones is their translucency if that makes any sense.


Just gorgeous . You will love wearing them both .Congrats !!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Of course!  Your modeling pics made me want them!  I really LOOVE my sweets!  More comfortable than vintage alhambra earrings.  I want another colour.  I am so sad that sweets in carnelian is not available.




Carnelian sweet earrings were released in china a few months ago only as a limited piece along with a very pretty carnelian long necklace.  I bought the earrings and absolutely love them!  I can't wear vintage earrings due to the clips so these are just perfect for me.


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> CATEYES, in your photo you posted of your new YG 10 motif~ was it already lengthened?
> It was hard to tell......


Yes it was lengthened already but my neck isn't as skinny as it once was. I was thinking about getting an extender from a local jeweler while I'm pregnant because anything next to my neck is a no go.


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> Love this!  It matches your coloring perfectly and is such a nice complement to your top... green and gold so rich looking! I bet it looks equally great with other pops of color or in contrast to patterns.


Thanks Junkenpo! I almost got the onyx (or carnelian) but remembered what you said about your 10 motif onyx and decided to wait until I am in Vegas or LA to go into VCA & try on.


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> I love the YG alhambra....looks so pretty! I am thinking of getting either the YG or the PG sometime soon!! enjoy it!


Thanks! I love the pg too but I learned it doesn't look good against my skin tone


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> This is so beautiful! Many congrats! It looks wonderful on you. Now you have me wavering in my decision - do I want to get the MOP/YG necklace, or just solid YG. It looks so rich and yummy.


Thank you! The two you are considering are both very nice pieces that would go with almost anything...


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> Since you felt the need to lengthen your yg 10 motif I would imagine that you would want to do the same with any other pieces you collect.
> Sorry about your morning (noon and night!) sickness.  I had it as well...for about 16 weeks.  Particularly bad with the girls....


Maybe I will have a girl this time!!! I was that sick my last and had a boy so....I'll let you all know when I find out though. Who will I pass down all of my goodies to if I don't have a daughter? Maybe my grand-daughter. That's thinking way ahead-lol!


----------



## CATEYES

mp4 said:


> Looks great on you!  Good luck with your "morning" sickness....


Thanks mp4! Yeah it wa a bad day yesterday-I couldn't even get on TPF! Ha ha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> Maybe I will have a girl this time!!! I was that sick my last and had a boy so....I'll let you all know when I find out though. Who will I pass down all of my goodies to if I don't have a daughter? Maybe my grand-daughter. That's thinking way ahead-lol!



I always justify my vca purchased with the plan to someday pass it down to my little girls. 
Another reason why I prefer to buy two ten motifs vs one 20


----------



## callmelulu

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



beautiful! so nice to see an action shot!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cateyes, I was so sick when I was pregnant too.  It was in the evenings with my daughter then ALL day with my son!  Once I reached 5 months, it was over except for certain foods or smells.  Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## sjunky13

Beautiful pieces everyone

Sbelle, you have both long pendants. I am getting one, down for Malachite. Do you have a favorite?
I love YG and the Malachite looks so rich and gorgeous! I can not wait!


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Carnelian sweet earrings were released in china a few months ago only as a limited piece along with a very pretty carnelian long necklace.  I bought the earrings and absolutely love them!  I can't wear vintage earrings due to the clips so these are just perfect for me.



Envy!  Can you post modeling pics of your carnelian sweet?  I can wear vintage earrings, but sweets are more comfortable!


----------



## Junkenpo

I was on Oahu today so peeked in on the VCA counter. I didn't have very long so I didn't bother to ask to try on things, but I am glad I went to look because I think I'm in love with the idea of tiger's eye ear clips instead of the onyx. I've never seen TE in real life before and it is way more glowy and glossy looking than pictures can convey. It would still be very much a neutral for me & match my coloring & wardrobe.

The only thing is finding the right pair of stripes & coloring.....hmmm....


----------



## CATEYES

chaneljewel said:


> Cateyes, I was so sick when I was pregnant too.  It was in the evenings with my daughter then ALL day with my son!  Once I reached 5 months, it was over except for certain foods or smells.  Hope you start feeling better soon


So you know how I feel-I'm sorry you do (or did). Mine was better in my 5th month too-gosh I hope it's not that long this time


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Envy!  Can you post modeling pics of your carnelian sweet?  I can wear vintage earrings, but sweets are more comfortable!



Here you go. It's hard to capture the actual shade of the red, and this one is 99% close I would say. I'm very happy with this shade of red, not brownish, nor orangish, just the perfect red for me. Wish I could find vintage bracelets in this color. 

I'm also post my two other sweet pieces that my 3-yr old daughter is eyeing on already.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.


----------



## miki66

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.



Loving every single piece in your collection


----------



## beachy10

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.


 
Nice collection!


----------



## Florasun

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.



Nice! Love the sweet carnelian bracelet. You should post this in the VCA family portrait thread also.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I was on Oahu today so peeked in on the VCA counter. I didn't have very long so I didn't bother to ask to try on things, but I am glad I went to look because I think I'm in love with the idea of tiger's eye ear clips instead of the onyx. I've never seen TE in real life before and it is way more glowy and glossy looking than pictures can convey. It would still be very much a neutral for me & match my coloring & wardrobe.
> 
> The only thing is finding the right pair of stripes & coloring.....hmmm....



Dear Junkenpo, the tigers eye is very consistent. You don't see variation like you do with the carnelian and the turquoise. I bought two ten motifs from two different vca's and they match perfectly. The stripes move depending on the light, unlike malachite which remains constant..  Hope this helps.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody know how the malachite varies? 
For example , the lovely lucky bracelet posted above shows a malhite leaf that appears lighter green with dark stripes but Sbelles pendant seems dark green with light stripes.
I wonder if there will be variation among the motifs or even among strands.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Florasun said:


> Nice! Love the sweet carnelian bracelet. You should post this in the VCA family portrait thread also.





miki66 said:


> Loving every single piece in your collection





beachy10 said:


> Nice collection!



Thank you!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Does anybody know how the malachite varies?
> For example , the lovely lucky bracelet posted above shows a malhite leaf that appears lighter green with dark stripes but Sbelles pendant seems dark green with light stripes.
> I wonder if there will be variation among the motifs or even among strands.



I think it really depends on how you look at the stripes. To me, it's always light green with darker stripes, and in Sbells pendant, i just see more darker stripes than I saw on the 20-motif malachite i saw in store the other day.


----------



## Junkenpo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.



What a lovely family photo!


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dear Junkenpo, the tigers eye is very consistent. You don't see variation like you do with the carnelian and the turquoise. I bought two ten motifs from two different vca's and they match perfectly. The stripes move depending on the light, unlike malachite which remains constant..  Hope this helps.



I loved the depth the vca tigers eye had. It almost seemed 3D.  My DS (age 3) is a rock collector...as in picks up rocks whenever we go walking...and the last time we were at the mall he found 2 "pretty rocks" (tiger eye) at a kid's store...and now carries them everywhere.  The polish is not nearly as pretty and they are very light in color.  I'm leaning toward trying to find a pair that is a deeper dark brown with a slow gradient into amber or one or 2 thin light at an edge stripes. I think I need to start calling around and see which SAs are willing to send me pictures so I can pick out a pair that suits me. lol


----------



## I'll take two

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.


What a lovely collection !!! 
It is so nice seeing the different pieces that everyone likes to collect .
Do post in the family portrait thread .


----------



## Suzie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.



Just gorgeous!


----------



## mudfud

Hi all,
I would like to ask advice on which Alahambra (10 charm) necklace to get as an anniversary present for my wife.  She currently wears every day a slightly less than 1 carat diamond pendant (from Kwiat) set in white gold.  I want to get her an Alahambra necklace, and was drawn to the Tiger's eye in yellow gold.  However, as I think about this, she is the kind of woman that rarely puts on her other jewelry, and I would prefer to get something she might wear every day as a layer with her current pendant.

What would you recommend?

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.


 
Wow!  Love your VCA family!  Your carnelian sweet studs are so pretty!!!  Beautiful red!  I really want them~


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Maybe I will have a girl this time!!! I was that sick my last and had a boy so....I'll let you all know when I find out though. Who will I pass down all of my goodies to if I don't have a daughter? Maybe my grand-daughter. That's thinking way ahead-lol!



I have two boys and am very much a girly-girl, so I'm projecting waaaaaay down the road and am hoping for good DILs and/or granddaughters. In the meantime, I teach the boys about appreciating quality and workmanship, and to not give their future wives too hard a time if they like nice things. My older DS likes good clothes and both like my H scarves (especially C'est la Fête with the skeletons on it, and I bought one in each boy's favorite color).

Back to topic: has VCA made carnelian with RG Alhambra in a size larger than sweet? I love the red and the pink together.


----------



## LVoeletters

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.


Love it!!!!! What pieces do you wear the most?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LVoeletters said:


> Love it!!!!! What pieces do you wear the most?



Thank you. I wore the carnelian and mop pendant necklace the most and the bracelets also get a lot of love. I bought the 10-motif mop necklace as my 1st piece but haven't even worn it once yet. So I guess I'm not really a 10 or 20 motif person.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Wow!  Love your VCA family!  Your carnelian sweet studs are so pretty!!!  Beautiful red!  I really want them~



Thank you *Einseine*. I hope that VCA will release the carnelian sweet earrings again worldwide so can you have a chance to get them. 

On a side note, I finally got my Cartier pink gold colored stones love bracelet and I'm over the moon right now! My little girl loves it so much that she asked her daddy if she could get one in a smaller size, and she's only 3!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I loved the depth the vca tigers eye had. It almost seemed 3D.  My DS (age 3) is a rock collector...as in picks up rocks whenever we go walking...and the last time we were at the mall he found 2 "pretty rocks" (tiger eye) at a kid's store...and now carries them everywhere.  The polish is not nearly as pretty and they are very light in color.  I'm leaning toward trying to find a pair that is a deeper dark brown with a slow gradient into amber or one or 2 thin light at an edge stripes. I think I need to start calling around and see which SAs are willing to send me pictures so I can pick out a pair that suits me. lol



I understand what you are saying but acc to vca the tigers eye that they use does not vary like that. It is all pretty much the same....
I was concerned about that myself because I was trying to match another ten motif. 
There is no need nor real opportunity to request a particular shade of tigers eyebbecausebit will all look about the same.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I'll take two said:


> What a lovely collection !!!
> It is so nice seeing the different pieces that everyone likes to collect .
> Do post in the family portrait thread .



Thank you *I'll take two*. I know I collect one piece here and another there, unlike some of you who collect the whole set of each stone and those paved diamond pieces. I wish my budget would allow me to get every VCA pieces on my wishlist, but that's not gonna happen any time soon. So for now, I have to really prioritize my purchases and try to diversify as much as I could.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous!






Junkenpo said:


> What a lovely family photo!



Thank you *Suzie* & *Junkenpo*!


----------



## Crstina

Ouicestlavie, would you mind posting a modeling shot of your Alhambra ring?  I love it and would love to see it on.


----------



## I'll take two

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *I'll take two*. I know I collect one piece here and another there, unlike some of you who collect the whole set of each stone and those paved diamond pieces. I wish my budget would allow me to get every VCA pieces on my wishlist, but that's not gonna happen any time soon. So for now, I have to really prioritize my purchases and try to diversify as much as I could.


I have had to wait a long time for a some things that were on my life's wish list,mostly  until  our children were older so I fully understand your sentiments .
I like to think my jewellery collection is compensation for getting older ?
My age now (48) often makes me think of a clip with Kathy Bates from the film"  Fried green tomatoes " when some young girls pinch her parking space and say " let's face it we are younger and quicker than you " 
To which she replies yes but I am older and better insured LOL 
Enjoy having your lovely pieces while you are young !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I have had to wait a long time for a some things that were on my life's wish list,mostly  until  our children were older so I fully understand your sentiments .
> I like to think my jewellery collection is compensation for getting older ?
> My age now (48) often makes me think of a clip with Kathy Bates from the film"  Fried green tomatoes " when some young girls pinch her parking space and say " let's face it we are younger and quicker than you "
> To which she replies yes but I am older and better insured LOL
> Enjoy having your lovely pieces while you are young !!



I love this!!  
We are nearly the same age ( but my children are very young).


----------



## burberryprncess

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.



Very pretty!  You have a great collection!


----------



## callmelulu

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love this!!
> We are nearly the same age ( but my children are very young).



Also love! I'm same age with very young ones...got a late start...I can't wait to build my collection...er, start my collection, of VCA.  You gals are inspirational jewelry role models


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> I have two boys and am very much a girly-girl, so I'm projecting waaaaaay down the road and am hoping for good DILs and/or granddaughters. In the meantime, I teach the boys about appreciating quality and workmanship, and to not give their future wives too hard a time if they like nice things. My older DS likes good clothes and both like my H scarves (especially C'est la Fête with the skeletons on it, and I bought one in each boy's favorite color).
> 
> Back to topic: has VCA made carnelian with RG Alhambra in a size larger than sweet? I love the red and the pink together.


Sounds like your grooming them well!! There are carnelian vintage Alhambra earclips on the VCA website. That's the only size I've seen in carnelian, besides the sweets OuiCestLaVie mentioned that were limited edition only in Japan I love how the sweets feel and are easy to put in & off so I wish they would offer them in the US.


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> And while I was taking pics of my sweet alhambra earrings, I decided to take a family portrait of my current vca collection, a humble but definitely fast growing one.


Love the variation in your collection!! I cant believe you haven't worn your 10 motif yet! You need to put her on already  I wish the carnelian sweets were available in the US!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mudfud said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to ask advice on which Alahambra (10 charm) necklace to get as an anniversary present for my wife.  She currently wears every day a slightly less than 1 carat diamond pendant (from Kwiat) set in white gold.  I want to get her an Alahambra necklace, and was drawn to the Tiger's eye in yellow gold.  However, as I think about this, she is the kind of woman that rarely puts on her other jewelry, and I would prefer to get something she might wear every day as a layer with her current pendant.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris



What a wonderful gift!!!

If the Kwiat pendant is white gold (WG), I would look at the WG/Mother of Pearl or a WG Chalcedony if it's available. If the Kwiat is yellow gold, then a YG 10-motif would be beautiful.

Also, do you know the length of the Kwiat pendant. It's important to know this so that the VCA will nest nicely with it. VCA will add up to two inches (I think) to the entire length at no charge.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *I'll take two*. I know I collect one piece here and another there, unlike some of you who collect the whole set of each stone and those paved diamond pieces. I wish my budget would allow me to get every VCA pieces on my wishlist, but that's not gonna happen any time soon. So for now, I have to really prioritize my purchases and try to diversify as much as I could.





I'll take two said:


> I have had to wait a long time for a some things that were on my life's wish list,mostly  until  our children were older so I fully understand your sentiments .
> I like to think my jewellery collection is compensation for getting older ?
> My age now (48) often makes me think of a clip with Kathy Bates from the film"  Fried green tomatoes " when some young girls pinch her parking space and say " let's face it we are younger and quicker than you "
> To which she replies yes but I am older and better insured LOL
> Enjoy having your lovely pieces while you are young !!



I'm like I'll take two. I did not begin to collect expensive things until I was in my 40s and the college and retirement funds were well on their way. I love the idea of jewelry as compensation for getting older!!! 

OuiCestLaVie, Enjoy your beautiful collection. Everyone has to prioritize when it comes to VCA.


----------



## CATEYES

etoupebirkin said:


> What a wonderful gift!!!
> 
> If the Kwiat pendant is white gold (WG), I would look at the WG/Mother of Pearl or a WG Chalcedony if it's available. If the Kwiat is yellow gold, then a YG 10-motif would be beautiful.
> 
> Also, do you know the length of the Kwiat pendant. It's important to know this so that the VCA will nest nicely with it. VCA will add up to two inches (I think) to the entire length at no charge.


Etoupebirkin is correct-VCA will add two inches to a 10 motif for free. After that, an extender runs $200. per inch! I also think a 10 motif in white gold Mother Of Pearl or Chalcedony would compliment her current white gold diamond pendant.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> Congrats cat eyes. You can lengthen it with a bracelet


I'm sorry jinsun! I did not see your response to me until I was looking back through this thread. I don't mean to be rude.

My dh's SA told him the same thing but then I think I want another piece of VCA before I add another piece of solid gold-you know, if we're going to spend 5k. I think I'd like a carnelian or onyx bracelet.  I may get an extender, but from a local jeweler. I am hoping they are cheaper than VCA who quoted us at $200. an inch!


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> I have two boys and am very much a girly-girl, so I'm projecting waaaaaay down the road and am hoping for good DILs and/or granddaughters. In the meantime, I teach the boys about appreciating quality and workmanship, and to not give their future wives too hard a time if they like nice things. My older DS likes good clothes and both like my H scarves (especially C'est la Fête with the skeletons on it, and I bought one in each boy's favorite color).
> 
> Back to topic: has VCA made carnelian with RG Alhambra in a size larger than sweet? I love the red and the pink together.



Oh-but the vintage size are in YG, not RG. There are sweet necklaces, bracelets, & rings with RG but not in the vintage size for some reason....


----------



## mudfud

etoupebirkin said:


> What a wonderful gift!!!
> 
> If the Kwiat pendant is white gold (WG), I would look at the WG/Mother of Pearl or a WG Chalcedony if it's available. If the Kwiat is yellow gold, then a YG 10-motif would be beautiful.
> 
> Also, do you know the length of the Kwiat pendant. It's important to know this so that the VCA will nest nicely with it. VCA will add up to two inches (I think) to the entire length at no charge.


Thanks Etoupebirkin,

Her two necklaces (white solitaire round cut pendant and Kwiat star) are in white gold, so I thought the WG/mother of pearl made sense.  My concern is that her co-head has either WG or YG with mother of pearl, though I'm not sure that should matter.  The thing I was drawn to was the YG/tiger's eye because it was both beautiful and different.  Would that clash too much or would contrast be nice?


----------



## Florasun

Betteridge has a 9 flower YG frivole necklace in the estate section. If I wasn't saving for something else, (and if I didn't have such a short neck) I would seriously consider this. They are asking 10,200. Current retail is 13,300.


----------



## Florasun

mudfud said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to ask advice on which Alahambra (10 charm) necklace to get as an anniversary present for my wife.  She currently wears every day a slightly less than 1 carat diamond pendant (from Kwiat) set in white gold.  I want to get her an Alahambra necklace, and was drawn to the Tiger's eye in yellow gold.  However, as I think about this, she is the kind of woman that rarely puts on her other jewelry, and I would prefer to get something she might wear every day as a layer with her current pendant.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris



I'm not sure  i would wear a 10 motif everyday. Do you think your wife would? I would suggest the single motif in either MOP or chalcedony and matching earclips. Or possibly the single motif in pave diamond.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

callmelulu said:


> Also love! I'm same age with very young ones...got a late start...I can't wait to build my collection...er, start my collection, of VCA.  You gals are inspirational jewelry role models



Watch out...we can be true enablers.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mudfud said:


> Thanks Etoupebirkin,
> 
> Her two necklaces (white solitaire round cut pendant and Kwiat star) are in white gold, so I thought the WG/mother of pearl made sense.  My concern is that her co-head has either WG or YG with mother of pearl, though I'm not sure that should matter.  The thing I was drawn to was the YG/tiger's eye because it was both beautiful and different.  Would that clash too much or would contrast be nice?



The tigers eye is beautiful and not as commonly seen.  I have it and love it. 
I don't think you should worry about matching the pendant. I never layer mine.
If you love the te I would imagine that it will make your gift even more meaningful to your wife. 
Go for it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Betteridge has a 9 flower YG frivole necklace in the estate section. If I wasn't saving for something else, (and if I didn't have such a short neck) I would seriously consider this. They are asking 10,200. Current retail is 13,300.



Wonderful necklace for Spring.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Crstina said:


> Ouicestlavie, would you mind posting a modeling shot of your Alhambra ring?  I love it and would love to see it on.



Here you go:


----------



## chaneljewel

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here you go:



Love!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I'll take two said:


> I have had to wait a long time for a some things that were on my life's wish list,mostly  until  our children were older so I fully understand your sentiments .
> I like to think my jewellery collection is compensation for getting older ?
> My age now (48) often makes me think of a clip with Kathy Bates from the film"  Fried green tomatoes " when some young girls pinch her parking space and say " let's face it we are younger and quicker than you "
> To which she replies yes but I am older and better insured LOL
> Enjoy having your lovely pieces while you are young !!



I like how you look at things.  I'm not really that young, being a mother of 2 little ones, but I'm a grateful that I have a little girl who's already learned to appreciate all the beautiful things that I can pass along to her. However, at the same time I need to be careful not to spoil her too much and make her think that these things can be obtained easily. It's a tough line to draw.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

burberryprncess said:


> Very pretty!  You have a great collection!



Thank you *burberryprncess*!


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *Einseine*. I hope that VCA will release the carnelian sweet earrings again worldwide so can you have a chance to get them.
> 
> Yes!  I hope so!!!
> 
> On a side note, I finally got my Cartier pink gold colored stones love bracelet and I'm over the moon right now! My little girl loves it so much that she asked her daddy if she could get one in a smaller size, and she's only 3!


 
Wow!  Congrats!!! PG Love with coloured stone...  Perfect!!!  Have you post the pics in the Cartier Love Bracelet Discussion thread?  If not yet, pls!!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

CATEYES said:


> Love the variation in your collection!! I cant believe you haven't worn your 10 motif yet! You need to put her on already  I wish the carnelian sweets were available in the US!



Thank you *CATEYES*. I actually bought the 10 motif mop as my first VCA piece, one day before its 1st crazy increase, when I knew very little about VCA and only wanted to buy something to beat the price hike and make myself feel better. I was really just planning on buying a single motif pendant but my friend convinced me that the 10-motif is a much better value considering... well, it has 10 clovers, and the price was less than 3 of the single motif. I had it extended by 2 inches and had to wait for almost 2 months to get that done by VCA. Then I tried to wear it a few times, but always feel that it somehow looks "too formal" on me. I think I'm a more of a pendant necklace girl, but I'm saving this piece for my daughter... or maybe one day I'll start wearing it.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Wow!  Congrats!!! PG Love with coloured stone...  Perfect!!!  Have you post the pics in the Cartier Love Bracelet Discussion thread?  If not yet, pls!!!



Not yet. I've been too busy catching up with the VCA thread.  But I'll definitely join the proud Cartier Love gang in a few minutes.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Wow!  Congrats!!! PG Love with coloured stone...  Perfect!!!  Have you post the pics in the Cartier Love Bracelet Discussion thread?  If not yet, pls!!!



OK I just posted there. And I'm hoping to get my matching love wedding band with all diamonds soon.


----------



## mudfud

CATEYES said:


> Etoupebirkin is correct-VCA will add two inches to a 10 motif for free. After that, an extender runs $200. per inch! I also think a 10 motif in white gold Mother Of Pearl or Chalcedony would compliment her current white gold diamond pendant.


Thanks to you both for the advice.  How do you feel about 10 vs. 20 motif?  I get the sense that the 29 gives more choices for how to look (doubling it or letting it hang long) but for every day is it just too much?


----------



## mudfud

Florasun said:


> I'm not sure  i would wear a 10 motif everyday. Do you think your wife would? I would suggest the single motif in either MOP or chalcedony and matching earclips. Or possibly the single motif in pave diamond.


Thanks for the advice.  You make a good point, but I guess I'm thinking either 10 or even 20 (it's our 20th anniversary).


----------



## mudfud

texasgirliegirl said:


> The tigers eye is beautiful and not as commonly seen.  I have it and love it.
> I don't think you should worry about matching the pendant. I never layer mine.
> If you love the te I would imagine that it will make your gift even more meaningful to your wife.
> Go for it.


Thanks for the encouragement.  I will have to make a tough choice!


----------



## Florasun

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *CATEYES*. I actually bought the 10 motif mop as my first VCA piece, one day before its 1st crazy increase, when I knew very little about VCA and only wanted to buy something to beat the price hike and make myself feel better. I was really just planning on buying a single motif pendant but my friend convinced me that the 10-motif is a much better value considering... well, it has 10 clovers, and the price was less than 3 of the single motif. I had it extended by 2 inches and had to wait for almost 2 months to get that done by VCA. Then I tried to wear it a few times, but always feel that it somehow looks "too formal" on me. I think I'm a more of a pendant necklace girl, but I'm saving this piece for my daughter... or maybe one day I'll start wearing it.



It is a lot of necklace, but I think it would look great with jeans and peeking out from the collar of a white shirt. (If you are a jeans wearing kind of girl.)
Love your photo! Beautiful bag in the background - goes well with your lovely clic-H.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love this!!
> We are nearly the same age ( but my children are very young).


Having young children to run around after will keep you feeling a lot younger than I do now LOL
My youngest is now 17 .
Both my girls love to try on and borrow my things and I enjoy seeing them in it .


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> I'm like I'll take two. I did not begin to collect expensive things until I was in my 40s and the college and retirement funds were well on their way. I love the idea of jewelry as compensation for getting older!!!
> 
> OuiCestLaVie, Enjoy your beautiful collection. Everyone has to prioritize when it comes to VCA.


Putting the children's education and future retirement funds first means you can enjoy luxury treats more as they are guilt free !!


----------



## Crstina

Thank you, it is really pretty!


----------



## CATEYES

mudfud said:


> Thanks to you both for the advice.  How do you feel about 10 vs. 20 motif?  I get the sense that the 29 gives more choices for how to look (doubling it or letting it hang long) but for every day is it just too much?


The 20 motif would be a stupendous 20th anniversary gift! Many of us here on TPF feel like if we acquire 2 10 motifs in the same stone, then we can connect them when we want to wear a 20 motif. Then your wife could also have the option of wearing the 10 motif with differing outfits. 

You were discussing the Tiger Eye stone. As others have here and celebrities as well have proven, pairing differing golds usually works with VCA. If you love this stone, I agree with Texasgirliegirl that it would be unique and stunning to receive and wear with white gold!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mudfud said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  I will have to make a tough choice!



I agree with Cateyes. 
Most of my 20 motifs are actually two tens.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you *CATEYES*. I actually bought the 10 motif mop as my first VCA piece, one day before its 1st crazy increase, when I knew very little about VCA and only wanted to buy something to beat the price hike and make myself feel better. I was really just planning on buying a single motif pendant but my friend convinced me that the 10-motif is a much better value considering... well, it has 10 clovers, and the price was less than 3 of the single motif. I had it extended by 2 inches and had to wait for almost 2 months to get that done by VCA. Then I tried to wear it a few times, but always feel that it somehow looks "too formal" on me. I think I'm a more of a pendant necklace girl, but I'm saving this piece for my daughter... or maybe one day I'll start wearing it.



Try wearing your ten motif with a crew neck t shirt.
While many of us treat these pieces precious ( expensive), vca considers the vintage Alhambra collection more playful.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ok so I'm reposting my Carnelian sweet alhambra earrings and 2 sweet bracelets, since apparently many of you couldn't see the pics. If they do show up for everyone this time, I think I might have figured out what went wrong.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Try wearing your ten motif with a crew neck t shirt.
> While many of us treat these pieces precious ( expensive), vca considers the vintage Alhambra collection more playful.



I actually found the pave diamond pendant not as dressy as the 10-clover on me. I guess I'm just not used to having too many clovers on me yet.


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok so I'm reposting my Carnelian sweet alhambra earrings and 2 sweet bracelets, since apparently many of you couldn't see the pics. If they do show up for everyone this time, I think I might have figured out what went wrong.


They came through! These are so cute. I sure do hope VCA releases these in US one day! Love all of your sweets-thanks for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok so I'm reposting my Carnelian sweet alhambra earrings and 2 sweet bracelets, since apparently many of you couldn't see the pics. If they do show up for everyone this time, I think I might have figured out what went wrong.



Beautiful!


----------



## mudfud

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with Cateyes.
> Most of my 20 motifs are actually two tens.



Thanks to all for the advice.  I am pretty sure she will be happy.


----------



## XCCX

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here you go:


 
Love the stack and the ring.. oooh and that Prada


----------



## burberryprncess

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok so I'm reposting my Carnelian sweet alhambra earrings and 2 sweet bracelets, since apparently many of you couldn't see the pics. If they do show up for everyone this time, I think I might have figured out what went wrong.



Congratulations!  Carnelian is very beautiful color and looks great with your skin tone.


----------



## chaneljewel

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok so I'm reposting my Carnelian sweet alhambra earrings and 2 sweet bracelets, since apparently many of you couldn't see the pics. If they do show up for everyone this time, I think I might have figured out what went wrong.



Carnelian is beautiful!!


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok so I'm reposting my Carnelian sweet alhambra earrings and 2 sweet bracelets, since apparently many of you couldn't see the pics. If they do show up for everyone this time, I think I might have figured out what went wrong.


 
OuiCestLavie!  I really need Carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!!  Beautiful on you!  I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today.  I wore onyx sweet studs, but I could not capture all in one pic!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mudfud said:


> Thanks Etoupebirkin,
> 
> Her two necklaces (white solitaire round cut pendant and Kwiat star) are in white gold, so I thought the WG/mother of pearl made sense.  My concern is that her co-head has either WG or YG with mother of pearl, though I'm not sure that should matter.  The thing I was drawn to was the YG/tiger's eye because it was both beautiful and different.  Would that clash too much or would contrast be nice?



Is your wife's style eclectic and not too matchy-matchy? Then the Tiger's Eye would work. I love TE and I own it in a VCA 5-motif bracelet. However, take a look at the Chalcedony. It's stunning and goes with more things that you might think. I posted a few pages ago pictures of my 20-motif, though it may be hard to find.

BTW, I love 20-motifs because you can wrap them twice.

Good luck.


----------



## Notorious Pink

CATEYES said:


> Sounds like your grooming them well!! There are carnelian vintage Alhambra earclips on the VCA website. That's the only size I've seen in carnelian, besides the sweets OuiCestLaVie mentioned that were limited edition only in Japan I love how the sweets feel and are easy to put in & off so I wish they would offer them in the US.





CATEYES said:


> Oh-but the vintage size are in YG, not RG. There are sweet necklaces, bracelets, & rings with RG but not in the vintage size for some reason....



That's what I  thought. Drat, the sweets are too small for me.



mudfud said:


> Thanks Etoupebirkin,
> 
> Her two necklaces (white solitaire round cut pendant and Kwiat star) are in white gold, so I thought the WG/mother of pearl made sense.  My concern is that her co-head has either WG or YG with mother of pearl, though I'm not sure that should matter.  The thing I was drawn to was the YG/tiger's eye because it was both beautiful and different.  Would that clash too much or would contrast be nice?



Let me add my vote for two 10s!


----------



## etoupebirkin

einseine said:


> OuiCestLavie!  I really need Carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!!  Beautiful on you!  I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today.  I wore onyx sweet studs, but I could not capture all in one pic!!



Love this look.  You just inspired me.


----------



## geminigal1

einseine said:


> OuiCestLavie!  I really need Carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!!  Beautiful on you!  I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today.  I wore onyx sweet studs, but I could not capture all in one pic!!



That's beautiful! Well done!


----------



## einseine

etoupebirkin said:


> Love this look.  You just inspired me.


 
Thanks etoupebirkin!  Your long necklaces are really gorgeours!  Pls post your layered look.



geminigal1 said:


> That's beautiful! Well done!


 
Thanks geminigal!!!  I love Carnelian X PG long necklace, too!


----------



## purseaddictnew

einseine said:


> OuiCestLavie! I really need Carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!! Beautiful on you! I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today. I wore onyx sweet studs, but I could not capture all in one pic!!


 
Gorgeous! Einseine, I have always admired your style!


----------



## einseine

purseaddictnew said:


> Gorgeous! Einseine, I have always admired your style!


 
Thanks purseaddictnew!


----------



## beachy10

Yikes, this sold for more than retail? Isn't this the sweets necklace?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Yikes, this sold for more than retail? Isn't this the sweets necklace?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



it always baffles me when it goes higher then retail! I've seen some cartier items go ffor more then retail too....


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> OuiCestLavie!  I really need Carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!!  Beautiful on you!  I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today.  I wore onyx sweet studs, but I could not capture all in one pic!!


Lovely combination. Thanks for posting 
 The vintage pieces are just great for layering .
I regularly wear two different coloured stones together as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Lovely combination. Thanks for posting
> The vintage pieces are just great for layering .
> I regularly wear two different coloured stones together as well.



What is your favorite color combination?


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> ouicestlavie!  I really need carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!!  Beautiful on you!  I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today.  I wore onyx sweet studs, but i could not capture all in one pic!!


stunning!!!


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> What is your favorite color combination?


Gosh that is a surprisingly difficult question. A bit like asking which is my favourite child LOL
I wear the following combinations regularly . I vary the lengths with an extender or bracelet 
Onyx & MOP ,Onyx & Chalcedony  , Onyx & Carnelian  ( DH's favourite ) Carnelian & MOP 
Chalcedony & MOP 
I remember your gorgeous  layering photo's ,which is your favourite ?
In the future I would love to have the Tigers eye to layer with the solid yellow gold .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Gosh that is a surprisingly difficult question. A bit like asking which is my favourite child LOL
> I wear the following combinations regularly . I vary the lengths with an extender or bracelet
> Onyx & MOP ,Onyx & Chalcedony  , Onyx & Carnelian  ( DH's favourite ) Carnelian & MOP
> Chalcedony & MOP
> I remember your gorgeous  layering photo's ,which is your favourite ?
> In the future I would love to have the Tigers eye to layer with the solid yellow gold .



I agree!!  
The yg and mop layer nicely with everything. 
A surprisingly beautiful combination is turquoise and tigers eye and I anticipate that malachite will look beautiful layered, too.
While I love the layering concept, I rarely layer but when I, do my favorite combinations are turquoise with mop and carnelian with yg.


----------



## sbelle




----------



## designerdiva40

sbelle said:


>



OMG this is so stunning, could I ask how much this one is, I love that it can be worn long or doubled. TIA


----------



## kimber418

sbelle,

That is beautiful on you.  Love it with your black top~


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG this is so stunning, could I ask how much this one is, I love that it can be worn long or doubled. TIA



About £3350 I think DD


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


>


Beautiful addition Sbelle!


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle said:


>



Just gorgeous!  I love that it can be worn two lengths too.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree!!
> The yg and mop layer nicely with everything.
> A surprisingly beautiful combination is turquoise and tigers eye and I anticipate that malachite will look beautiful layered, too.
> While I love the layering concept, I rarely layer but when I, do my favorite combinations are turquoise with mop and carnelian with yg.


Mmmmm carnelian and yellow gold sounds divine !!! 
I need something to layer with my pink gold vintage. I did think about yellow gold instead but didn't trust myself not to go off and start a whole new addiction . That would be a very slippery slope LOL

Sbelle 
Love the long pendant on you ,great to see action shots .


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> About £3350 I think DD



Oh if only I wasn't so desperate to get my diamond studs I would be going to London to buy this its absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh if only I wasn't so desperate to get my diamond studs I would be going to London to buy this its absolutely gorgeous.



You know I love VCA, I told you ages ago...I just wish they did more white gold pieces


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> You know I love VCA, I told you ages ago...I just wish they did more white gold pieces



See that's the problem they do too much YG & you know I'm a YG lover it just seems to suit my skin tone better, I just wish I'd bought the 5 motif 2 years ago when I wanted it I would of saved quite a bit on what the price is now but that will teach me for not taking DH up on his offer to buy me one but you know me I always choose a bag


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> See that's the problem they do too much YG & you know I'm a YG lover it just seems to suit my skin tone better, I just wish I'd bought the 5 motif 2 years ago when I wanted it I would of saved quite a bit on what the price is now but that will teach me for not taking DH up on his offer to buy me one but you know me I always choose a bag



Bags are last year hunny.....get in quick, the price goes up 1st April


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Bags are last year hunny.....get in quick, the price goes up 1st April



I checked with Harrods & they said there's no price increase on the 5 motif, I'll ring again tomorrow my hubby offered to buy it early for my Birthday but I think 9 months early is a bit too early & come my Birthday I would of forgotten all about it & expect something else 

My studs are more important to me at the moment but deciding which ones is driving me nuts


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Mmmmm carnelian and yellow gold sounds divine !!!
> I need something to layer with my pink gold vintage. I did think about yellow gold instead but didn't trust myself not to go off and start a whole new addiction . That would be a very slippery slope LOL
> 
> Sbelle
> Love the long pendant on you ,great to see action shots .



If you have the pg vintage, the letter wood would be so pretty layered with that.
Not to enable you or anything......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


>



Lovely with black!
I can see really enjoying this piece doubled as well.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Designpurchaser said:


> Bags are last year hunny.....get in quick, the price goes up 1st April



What?
Has anybody confirmed another increase in the USA on April 1st?


----------



## Designpurchaser

texasgirliegirl said:


> What?
> Has anybody confirmed another increase on April 1st?



Don't know where you are but this was Mayfair, London.


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I checked with Harrods & they said there's no price increase on the 5 motif, I'll ring again tomorrow my hubby offered to buy it early for my Birthday but I think 9 months early is a bit too early & come my Birthday I would of forgotten all about it & expect something else
> 
> My studs are more important to me at the moment but deciding which ones is driving me nuts




Hmmmm yes maybe 9 months is a tad early!!

You can't go wrong with round brilliants


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Designpurchaser said:


> Don't know where you are but this was Mayfair, London.



Thanks.  
Well, we can always look forward to fun reveals right after each price increase, I suppose....


----------



## Designpurchaser

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thanks.
> Well, we can always look forward to fun reveals right after each price increase, I suppose....



 nothing like panic buying for some


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Hmmmm yes maybe 9 months is a tad early!!
> 
> You can't go wrong with round brilliants



You know me Hun once I get the earrings I'll be scheming for the next item on my wish list

I have a feeling I know what you've bought


----------



## designerdiva40

texasgirliegirl said:


> What?
> Has anybody confirmed another increase in the USA on April 1st?



I hope DP is mistaken but knowing VCA I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> You know me Hun once I get the earrings I'll be scheming for the next item on my wish list
> 
> I have a feeling I know what you've bought



I'm looking forward to your wish list evolving...it's fun 

No - you have no idea what it is, it was a total shock to me...better not clog up VCA thread


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> I'm looking forward to your wish list evolving...it's fun
> 
> No - you have no idea what it is, it was a total shock to me...better not clog up VCA thread



Lol well I'm looking forward to seeing your new purchase 

I can live through your reveals because I'm trying to be good 

Sorry ladies back to topic now xx


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Designpurchaser said:


> nothing like panic buying for some



Exactly! I am always so guilty of this!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Lovely combination. Thanks for posting
> The vintage pieces are just great for layering .
> I regularly wear two different coloured stones together as well.


 
Thanks I'll take two!  You really have various layering options in terms of both colour and length!!!  Envy!!!  



phillj12 said:


> stunning!!!


 
Thanks phillj12!


----------



## LVoeletters

What are everyone's feelings about the sweets? Especially on petite women? Worth it?


----------



## Designpurchaser

texasgirliegirl said:


> Exactly! I am always so guilty of this!



To a certain extent me too!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> What are everyone's feelings about the sweets? Especially on petite women? Worth it?



Many adults really love these.  They are cute and dainty!
I really do prefer the vintage line for myself.
In fact, I almost purchased a sweet necklace for my daughter until I realized that for just a bit more I could buy the full size pendant.  To be honest, I just felt that it had more enduring appeal.


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I hope DP is mistaken but knowing VCA I wouldn't be surprised



I was told this at the beginning of the week


----------



## Designpurchaser

LVoeletters said:


> What are everyone's feelings about the sweets? Especially on petite women? Worth it?



I LOVE them, I just wish they did more in white gold, it's all YG and RG


----------



## bigheart

i like my sweet earrings just because i tend to not wear anything but pretty small earrings, but I am not sure that i would want a sweet necklace or bracelet, but then again i am a tall girl


----------



## Candice0985

Designpurchaser said:


> I LOVE them, I just wish they did more in white gold, it's all YG and RG



you should try on some Alhambra pieces in white gold and turquoise


----------



## Designpurchaser

Candice0985 said:


> you should try on some Alhambra pieces in white gold and turquoise



Thanks Candice  not enabling are you....


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

OK My SA just texted saying that the Malachite pieces are in! I'll go and try them out on Monday or Tuesday, but sadly the piece that I want most, the 5-clover bracelet, is not in yet.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> OuiCestLavie!  I really need Carnelian sweet studs to my collection!!!  Beautiful on you!  I layered 10-motif carnelian (extended) and 2x10-motif onyx today.  I wore onyx sweet studs, but I could not capture all in one pic!!




Love it *einseine*! I dont know why everyone else can pull off the 10- and 20-motifs so easily and beautifully but not me.  But it's good for my wallet I guess


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Candice0985 said:


> it always baffles me when it goes higher then retail! I've seen some cartier items go ffor more then retail too....



The winner bidder could be international bidder, where VCA is sold at a lot higher price than in US.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

CATEYES said:


> They came through! These are so cute. I sure do hope VCA releases these in US one day! Love all of your sweets-thanks for sharing



Thank you! I think I've figured out why some of my pics didn't show for everyone. Those are the pics with blank spaces in file names. After I deleted all the blank spaces and uploaded the same pics again, they seem to work for everyone.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

chaneljewel said:


> Carnelian is beautiful!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!






xactreality said:


> Love the stack and the ring.. oooh and that Prada





burberryprncess said:


> Congratulations!  Carnelian is very beautiful color and looks great with your skin tone.



Thank you *chaneljewel, texasgirliegirl, xactreality, burberryprncess*!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Designpurchaser said:


> I LOVE them, I just wish they did more in white gold, it's all YG and RG


I wish they did the sweet clover in white gold with turquoise


----------



## jbkeylargo

You guys have no idea how much I wish I could say I own anything from VC&A other than my perfume. I have wanted this watch or any style of this watch for years! This watch will never see my wrist, unless I win the lotto!


----------



## Designpurchaser

I have had it confirmed today by a jewellers in Mayfair, London, VCA is definately going up in price in the *UK* on the 1st April by 5%. They claim it is because they are having a currency readjustment??!

Does anyone know what country has these at the cheapest price?


----------



## CATEYES

xblackxstarx said:


> I wish they did the sweet clover in white gold with turquoise


Pretty sure I've seen the turq sweets in WG....have you contacted an SA? I was looking for YG with turq and our SA found them-worth a try if you really want them. They show up really well even though they are a bit larger than diamond studs because of the turq color.


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you! I think I've figured out why some of my pics didn't show for everyone. Those are the pics with blank spaces in file names. After I deleted all the blank spaces and uploaded the same pics again, they seem to work for everyone.



Glad you figured it out! Most people have issues their first times posting-no worries!


----------



## beachy10

LVoeletters said:


> What are everyone's feelings about the sweets? Especially on petite women? Worth it?


 
I have 2 pair of sweets earrings and love them. They are easier to wear than the clips.

I also had the butterfly necklace but sold it. Just wasn't wearing it but did get compliments on it.


----------



## marialc121

LVoeletters said:


> What are everyone's feelings about the sweets? Especially on petite women? Worth it?



I have the sweets RG clover earrings and the butterfly bracelet and I love them.  I prefer wearing delicate pieces so they're perfect for me.  

Are you contemplating on getting a piece from the sweets collection?


----------



## Candice0985

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The winner bidder could be international bidder, where VCA is sold at a lot higher price than in US.



very true! I've noticed Japanese listing are usually higher then retail or close to retail price in US/ Canada


----------



## Candice0985

Designpurchaser said:


> Thanks Candice  not enabling are you....



who me? noooooo


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry I should have said I meant the sweet bracelet but thank you 



CATEYES said:


> Pretty sure I've seen the turq sweets in WG....have you contacted an SA? I was looking for YG with turq and our SA found them-worth a try if you really want them. They show up really well even though they are a bit larger than diamond studs because of the turq color.


----------



## CATEYES

xblackxstarx said:


> Sorry I should have said I meant the sweet bracelet but thank you



The sweet bracelet does come in WG with turquoise but only in the butterfly shape....


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> I have had it confirmed today by a jewellers in Mayfair, London, VCA is definately going up in price in the *UK* on the 1st April by 5%. They claim it is because they are having a currency readjustment??!
> 
> Does anyone know what country has these at the cheapest price?



I was told this too a couple of months ago but they said not every item would increase so we will just have to wait & see what increases but hopefully its not the 5 motif MOP YG bracelet


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I was told this too a couple of months ago but they said not every item would increase so we will just have to wait & see what increases but hopefully its not the 5 motif MOP YG bracelet



I specifically asked today if it would be all the collection and I was told it would be 

I will let you have the telephone number tomorrow if you like


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> I specifically asked today if it would be all the collection and I was told it would be
> 
> I will let you have the telephone number tomorrow if you like



No its OK I'll be buying before that date now I know & even if it doesn't go up I might as well buy it just incase it does no point waiting


----------



## lubird217

I really want to know if this affects the US.


----------



## Designpurchaser

lubird217 said:


> I really want to know if this affects the US.



No....just sterling


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> No its OK I'll be buying before that date now I know & even if it doesn't go up I might as well buy it just incase it does no point waiting



Yeyyyyy how exciting, look forward to your reveal


----------



## I'll take two

Designpurchaser said:


> I specifically asked today if it would be all the collection and I was told it would be
> 
> I will let you have the telephone number tomorrow if you like


I was also told it would be around 5% across the board on the 1st April so I have paid a deposit , but I guess we will just have to wait and see .
It is funny that they only ever adjust currency swings up and never down !!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I was also told it would be around 5% across the board on the 1st April so I have paid a deposit , but I guess we will just have to wait and see .
> It is funny that they only ever adjust currency swings up and never down !!!



So what's next?


----------



## Designpurchaser

I'll take two said:


> I was also told it would be around 5% across the board on the 1st April so I have paid a deposit , but I guess we will just have to wait and see .
> It is funny that they only ever adjust currency swings up and never down !!!



So true!! Gold is high at the mo and the Euro and Sterling are different so they have to make it equal.

As beautiful as their pieces are I'm wondering how much higher they can go with the prices as IMHO they are high enough as it is!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree.
The prices really have gone up quickly over the past two years.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> So what's next?


I have succumbed to the temptation of the rose gold Perlee diamond clover bangle and earclips ,a rose gold vintage 20 motif ( to layer with the 10 motif ) and matching earclips .
These are going to be last pieces for a very very long time maybe the very last pieces of my collection unless they do some more white gold Vintage or Magic  pieces.
I can't have them until my birthday though unless DH changes his mind 
He thinks I already have " enough already "but I have explained to him it is quite normal with VCA LOL


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree.
> The prices really have gone up quickly over the past two years.


Well at least we can all say our pieces have been a good investment now


----------



## G&Smommy

I haven't posted here in awhile because I haven't added any new pieces (and probably won't be able to for some time since everything I want is pave).  I took a few pictures of my pave Magic ring and WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets layered with an estate diamond tennis bracelet.  This has been my right hand look for the last few weeks.

It's hard to take a good hand shot, so I apologize that these are a little blurry.


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile because I haven't added any new pieces (and probably won't be able to for some time since everything I want is pave).  I took a few pictures of my pave Magic ring and WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets layered with an estate diamond tennis bracelet.  This has been my right hand look for the last few weeks.
> 
> It's hard to take a good hand shot, so I apologize that these are a little blurry.


Wow! Nice stack! What are you wanting to add to your VCA collection?


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> Wow! Nice stack! What are you wanting to add to your VCA collection?


 

Thanks!  Sigh, the list goes on and on and gets longer each time I visit a boutique!  Right now, the top of the list is the Perlee WG bangle with pave clovers, the medium Cosmos pendant, and the pave Frivole BTF ring.  I would also love a pave Alhambra bracelet, the Socrate ring, and the Lotus earrings.  I am starting to think I need a winning lottery ticket to fulfill my wish list!


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  Sigh, the list goes on and on and gets longer each time I visit a boutique!  Right now, the top of the list is the Perlee WG bangle with pave clovers, the medium Cosmos pendant, and the pave Frivole BTF ring.  I would also love a pave Alhambra bracelet, the Socrate ring, and the Lotus earrings.  I am starting to think I need a winning lottery ticket to fulfill my wish list!


Ha ha ha! Yes, I guess everyone's VCA lists are ever expanding. You have an envious list-my fav would be the perlee bracelet with clovers!  Don't think that will ever happen for me but it would be nice to see someone else receive!!


----------



## surfergirljen

OMG OMG OMG. The "two butterflies" collection now has a necklace!!!!! 

I've loved this collection forever but could never commit to a $20,000 piece and the ring and earrings are so much... but the single butterfly pendant (it comes in YG with a YG/yellow sapphire butterfly or WG with WG butterfly in diamonds) is within reach if I save! Has anyone seen it? I dared to go into Naples today and it was shining there waiting for me!!! 

I have to say - I usually look at the VCA at Birks in Toronto and they have a nice counter section but there is nothing like an ENTIRE BOUTIQUE filled with VCA to make the heart flutter!!! It's like being surrounded with gorgeousness!


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> Ha ha ha! Yes, I guess everyone's VCA lists are ever expanding. You have an envious list-my fav would be the perlee bracelet with clovers!  Don't think that will ever happen for me but it would be nice to see someone else receive!!


 
That one is the top of my list right now.  I would have to seriously ban myself from all other shopping to get it.  I don't know that I have enough willpower just yet to give up all other purchases!


----------



## Bethc

surfergirljen said:


> OMG OMG OMG. The "two butterflies" collection now has a necklace!!!!!
> 
> I've loved this collection forever but could never commit to a $20,000 piece and the ring and earrings are so much... but the single butterfly pendant (it comes in YG with a YG/yellow sapphire butterfly or WG with WG butterfly in diamonds) is within reach if I save! Has anyone seen it? I dared to go into Naples today and it was shining there waiting for me!!!
> 
> I have to say - I usually look at the VCA at Birks in Toronto and they have a nice counter section but there is nothing like an ENTIRE BOUTIQUE filled with VCA to make the heart flutter!!! It's like being surrounded with gorgeousness!



Yes, they are so pretty!  I revealed my new rg/pink sapphire necklace a few weeks back, I'm in love with it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I have succumbed to the temptation of the rose gold Perlee diamond clover bangle and earclips ,a rose gold vintage 20 motif ( to layer with the 10 motif ) and matching earclips .
> These are going to be last pieces for a very very long time maybe the very last pieces of my collection unless they do some more white gold Vintage or Magic  pieces.
> I can't have them until my birthday though unless DH changes his mind
> He thinks I already have " enough already "but I have explained to him it is quite normal with VCA LOL



Lovely, lovely, lovely!
The only rose gold I have are the two LE letter wood ten motifs.. Which perlee ear clips are these?  While in NYC I tried on the perlee  diamond hoops....
So no malachite this time?
They were so


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Well at least we can all say our pieces have been a good investment now



Exactly what my banker told me!
No kidding.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ok will somebody please hurry up and buy something in malachite and post photos so that I will just stop obsessing over it...please?


----------



## marialc121

surfergirljen said:


> OMG OMG OMG. The "two butterflies" collection now has a necklace!!!!!
> 
> I've loved this collection forever but could never commit to a $20,000 piece and the ring and earrings are so much... but the single butterfly pendant (it comes in YG with a YG/yellow sapphire butterfly or WG with WG butterfly in diamonds) is within reach if I save! Has anyone seen it? I dared to go into Naples today and it was shining there waiting for me!!!
> 
> I have to say - I usually look at the VCA at Birks in Toronto and they have a nice counter section but there is nothing like an ENTIRE BOUTIQUE filled with VCA to make the heart flutter!!! It's like being surrounded with gorgeousness!



I was at the boutique yesterday and I saw the pink sapphire butterfly necklace and it is TDF!  Also, it looked stunning on Bethc when she shared some modeling pics awhile back.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile because I haven't added any new pieces (and probably won't be able to for some time since everything I want is pave).  I took a few pictures of my pave Magic ring and WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets layered with an estate diamond tennis bracelet.  This has been my right hand look for the last few weeks.
> 
> It's hard to take a good hand shot, so I apologize that these are a little blurry.



Gorgeous!  VCA has such beautiful pave pieces.  I love your estate diamond tennis bracelet as well!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

surfergirljen said:


> OMG OMG OMG. The "two butterflies" collection now has a necklace!!!!!
> 
> *I've loved this collection forever but could never commit to a $20,000 piece and the ring and earrings are so much*... but the single butterfly pendant (it comes in YG with a YG/yellow sapphire butterfly or WG with WG butterfly in diamonds) is within reach if I save! Has anyone seen it? I dared to go into Naples today and it was shining there waiting for me!!!
> 
> I have to say - I usually look at the VCA at Birks in Toronto and they have a nice counter section but there is nothing like an ENTIRE BOUTIQUE filled with VCA to make the heart flutter!!! It's like being surrounded with gorgeousness!



I'm in the exact same dilemma and I was so thrilled when I saw the yellow sapphire butterfly necklace last month. I tried that on and it's definitely on my wish list! Then I tried on the pink sapphire one not long ago and I think I love the yellow sapphire more. But the two-butterfly ring is definitely #1 on my VCA wishlist right now.


----------



## chaneljewel

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I'm in the exact same dilemma and I was so thrilled when I saw the yellow sapphire butterfly necklace last month. I tried that on and it's definitely on my wish list! Then I tried on the pink sapphire one not long ago and I think I love the yellow sapphire more. But the two-butterfly ring is definitely #1 on my VCA wishlist right now.



ITA that these pieces are remarkable!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  Sigh, the list goes on and on and gets longer each time I visit a boutique!  Right now, *the top of the list is the Perlee WG bangle with pave clovers*, the medium Cosmos pendant, and the pave Frivole BTF ring.  I would also love a pave Alhambra bracelet, the Socrate ring, and the Lotus earrings.  I am starting to think I need a winning lottery ticket to fulfill my wish list!




i love this piece too............i think it is so wearable


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely!
> The only rose gold I have are the two LE letter wood ten motifs.. Which perlee ear clips are these?  While in NYC I tried on the perlee  diamond hoops....
> So no malachite this time?
> They were so


I keep changing my mind over the earrings . First of all I wanted the single diamond row Perlee hoops but then worried that as I get older and more wrinkly I might not be able to carry them off so changed my mind to the diamond motif hoops as they are smaller.
The trouble with that is I already have them in white gold so wanted a change and  deep down I do love the single row hoops . I am going to go and try them both on with the necklace and bracelet to see if I feel differently . 

With regard to Malachite I am hoping that if I wait long enough I will be able to get some of them in white gold . If I buy something now in yellow gold it will turn into a new very addictive and expensive addiction . I just wouldn't be ale to stop at one item LOL


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile because I haven't added any new pieces (and probably won't be able to for some time since everything I want is pave).  I took a few pictures of my pave Magic ring and WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets layered with an estate diamond tennis bracelet.  This has been my right hand look for the last few weeks.
> 
> It's hard to take a good hand shot, so I apologize that these are a little blurry.


Gorgeous !!
You will love the Perlee bangle and it even looks great stacked with a few other bracelets .
If the TPF app was working I would post a very OTT stack of bracelets .
I think a few statement bracelets look fab when you keep other items of jewellery minimal .
Hope you are still wearing your pave magic pendant a lot , your pics were so inspirational I did DIY on my bracelet and haven't regretted it a bit . I wear both of them so much more now .


----------



## MYH

I'm considering the 11 motif magic white MOP alhambra necklace.  I don't think I have ever seen it modeled on this thread.  Does anyone have it and be willing to post a mod shot?  I don't have a store nearby to try it on.  I'm curious how long it is? As long as a vintage 20 motif necklace or way shorter?

Thanks in advance to all the VCA lovers on this thread.


----------



## MYH

Designpurchaser said:


> No....just sterling


Does anyone know if the price increase will affect the rest of Europe ( like Switzerland or Italy)? I'm going in June and was hoping to snag a piece or two there.  Also, with the refund on VAT is it a tad less expensive to purchase in EU vs. US?  That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'll take two said:


> If the TPF app was working I would post a very OTT stack of bracelets .
> .



From what I understand they are not fixing the app - the thread discussing this is closed, with Vlad saying that you can now post photos from Safari. I have been able to post single photos with no problem (not doing so well with multiple photos); they are automatically resized. 

Here is an example - and in keeping with the thread, there is my VCA RG/MOP vintage Alhambra pendant, with the outfit I wore yesterday:


----------



## I'll take two

BBC said:


> From what I understand they are not fixing the app - the thread discussing this is closed, with Vlad saying that you can now post photos from Safari. I have been able to post single photos with no problem (not doing so well with multiple photos); they are automatically resized.
> 
> Here is an example - and in keeping with the thread, there is my VCA RG/MOP vintage Alhambra pendant, with the outfit I wore yesterday:



Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
Thanks so much for the help 
Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL


Success !!!!
Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Gorgeous!  VCA has such beautiful pave pieces.  I love your estate diamond tennis bracelet as well!



Thanks!  VCA definitely has the best pave pieces.  They sparkle like crazy!


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> i love this piece too............i think it is so wearable



I tried it again at the boutique last week and it looks great alone or layered with my diamond tennis bracelet.  It would fit perfectly in my collection.  I agree that is very wearable and could see using it as an everyday piece.


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous !!
> You will love the Perlee bangle and it even looks great stacked with a few other bracelets .
> If the TPF app was working I would post a very OTT stack of bracelets .
> I think a few statement bracelets look fab when you keep other items of jewellery minimal .
> Hope you are still wearing your pave magic pendant a lot , your pics were so inspirational I did DIY on my bracelet and haven't regretted it a bit . I wear both of them so much more now .



Thanks!  I try on the Perlee bangle every time I go to a boutique and I love it.  Maybe one day I will be able to add it.

I wear my pave Magic pendant daily.  I believe in wearing my jewelry and the Magic pendant goes with everything!  What you did with your bracelet was so clever!  Now you have two gorgeous pieces instead of just one!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .



LOTS of success! This is just stunning!!! 
Glad to help.


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .



Wow!  What an amazing collection of bracelets!  You are showing me why I need to add the Perlee to my collection!  And of course your Magic bracelet is stunning!


----------



## I'll take two

BBC said:


> LOTS of success! This is just stunning!!!
> Glad to help.


Thanks so much !! We all need to keep this thread lively with modelling shots 
Seeing fellow addicts is so good for ones soul LOL 
I have wanted to post some other photo's on another thread for ages but haven't been able to .


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Wow!  What an amazing collection of bracelets!  You are showing me why I need to add the Perlee to my collection!  And of course your Magic bracelet is stunning!


Thanks , it was a bit of an OTT stack for watching TV . 
I stopped buying handbags to buy more jewellery and haven't regretted it a bit 
Mmmm could that be something for you to thinkabout ? I keep seeing those lovely handbags appearing over at Chanel !!


----------



## Bethc

I asked my SA at NYC VCA to see the malachite on Friday, since I'm leaving on vacation.  She said they had a few pieces in for Women's day, but they had to send them back until the 21st.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I'll take two said:


> Thanks , it was a bit of an OTT stack for watching TV .
> *I stopped buying handbags to buy more jewellery* and haven't regretted it a bit
> Mmmm could that be something for you to thinkabout ? I keep seeing those lovely handbags appearing over at Chanel !!



I can't say that I can completely stop buying bags but I've definitely slowed down quite a bit on handbag acquisition so that I have more funds for jewelry. Your bracelet stacks are TDF!


----------



## Lharding

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .



Stunning bracelets!


----------



## lubird217

MYH said:


> I'm considering the 11 motif magic white MOP alhambra necklace.  I don't think I have ever seen it modeled on this thread.  Does anyone have it and be willing to post a mod shot?  I don't have a store nearby to try it on.  I'm curious how long it is? As long as a vintage 20 motif necklace or way shorter?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all the VCA lovers on this thread.


I think this is the one you're talking about, yes? This is on my friend and she's about 5'7" - hope that helps! I'm not sure whether it's longer than a 20.


----------



## MYH

lubird217 said:


> I think this is the one you're talking about, yes? This is on my friend and she's about 5'7" - hope that helps! I'm not sure whether it's longer than a 20.


Yes that's it! Thx so much.  It is pretty long just as I had hoped for.  I can layer it with my 10 motif onyx. Ooh....so excited now.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .



Wow, what a gorgeous stack.


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> That one is the top of my list right now.  I would have to seriously ban myself from all other shopping to get it.  I don't know that I have enough willpower just yet to give up all other purchases!



I'm sure you'd have to have major self-control for an extended period  It's hard to stay out of the Chanel forum for you too I can see! I keep telling myself that jewelry, I'll most likely have forever but handbags not necessarily. Its still hard though...


----------



## CATEYES

lubird217 said:


> I think this is the one you're talking about, yes? This is on my friend and she's about 5'7" - hope that helps! I'm not sure whether it's longer than a 20.


This necklace is stunning!


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ok will somebody please hurry up and buy something in malachite and post photos so that I will just stop obsessing over it...please?


I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



Oh, wow. Oh, wow. Oh, WOW!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> I asked my SA at NYC VCA to see the malachite on Friday, since I'm leaving on vacation.  She said they had a few pieces in for Women's day, but they had to send them back until the 21st.



So is the 21st the day that malachite is available?  What about NM, or does anyone know?


----------



## chaneljewel

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



These are beautiful!   Now I want them too!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

G&Smommy said:


> I tried it again at the boutique last week and it looks great alone or layered with my diamond tennis bracelet.  It would fit perfectly in my collection.  I agree that is very wearable and could see using it as an everyday piece.



I love that it has the diamond clovers but they are very discreet because of the way they are placed on the gold. The smooth gold balances the pave.   I find my other pave pieces more limited


----------



## Jinsun

I want a mop bracelet but since I already have all gold and the carnelian DH says its too repetitive. But I love the glow of mop and YG. Thoughts??  I just feel that the bracelets are more affordable than the necklaces. And so far I don't have an itch to get a necklace. I want to get the mop before the price increase.  I originally want mop but thought it might damage easily getting banged around with wear so I got the all gold. Now that I have the carnelian I know I can wear the mop with ease.


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> I'm sure you'd have to have major self-control for an extended period  It's hard to stay out of the Chanel forum for you too I can see! I keep telling myself that jewelry, I'll most likely have forever but handbags not necessarily. Its still hard though...



It would be hard!  I stopped buying Chanel in favor of VCA for awhile to get my Magic pave pendant and Magic pave ring and now am back to Chanel again!  If the VCA pieces I wanted weren't such a high price point, I could stop again, and I am getting close to feeling done with my bag collection.  Maybe one day I will get one of my wish list items!  Until then, I have some gorgeous VCA pieces I am very happy with and wear daily.  Any new additions would just be icing on the cake!


----------



## G&Smommy

lubird217 said:


> I think this is the one you're talking about, yes? This is on my friend and she's about 5'7" - hope that helps! I'm not sure whether it's longer than a 20.



Beautiful necklace!  I love the casual elegance.


----------



## G&Smommy

Hermesaholic said:


> I love that it has the diamond clovers but they are very discreet because of the way they are placed on the gold. The smooth gold balances the pave.   I find my other pave pieces more limited



It is a perfect everyday piece!  I actually wear my pave Magic pendant and ring every day.  I find both to be very wearable pave pieces.


----------



## G&Smommy

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



Gorgeous green!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thanks , it was a bit of an OTT stack for watching TV .
> I stopped buying handbags to buy more jewellery and haven't regretted it a bit
> Mmmm could that be something for you to thinkabout ? I keep seeing those lovely handbags appearing over at Chanel !!



I have done that before and will probably stop again soon.  I love Chanel bags, but do reach a saturation point.  I try to stick to classic pieces in both bags and jewelry so that I can use them for years to come and hopefully my daughters can enjoy them one day too!


----------



## fansynancy

Oh how I wish I'd bought the Perlee bracelet when it first came out... one of my big regrets...




I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .



Love this stack! Major drool factor! I think you should resize the photo even BIGGER! LOL!


----------



## Florasun

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



These are gorgeous! What great timing - wear and enjoy!


----------



## I'll take two

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I can't say that I can completely stop buying bags but I've definitely slowed down quite a bit on handbag acquisition so that I have more funds for jewelry. Your bracelet stacks are TDF!


Thanks 
It kind of happens without you noticing or planning I think I just felt I had enough bags .DH very much looks forward to the day when I have enough VCA LOL


Lharding said:


> Stunning bracelets!


Thank you !!



fansynancy said:


> Oh how I wish I'd bought the Perlee bracelet when it first came out... one of my big regrets...


Thank you 
Actually so do I it had gone up quite a bit before I bought mine at the end of last year.


G&Smommy said:


> I have done that before and will probably stop again soon.  I love Chanel bags, but do reach a saturation point.  I try to stick to classic pieces in both bags and jewelry so that I can use them for years to come and hopefully my daughters can enjoy them one day too!


They sure will and your saturation point will just happen without you realising it.



Suzie said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous stack.


Thanks Suzie !! I have to fill the winter evenings with something LOL



Florasun said:


> Love this stack! Major drool factor! I think you should resize the photo even BIGGER! LOL!


LOL LOL LOL thanks for the compliment and the BIG laugh .

Thanks to the very helpful BBC who enabled me to multi quote this evening !!
Success again I think !!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .


This is a truly dreamy stack  The perlee is soooo awesome!!!


----------



## I'll take two

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!


Gorgeous earrings congrats 



lubird217 said:


> I think this is the one you're talking about, yes? This is on my friend and she's about 5'7" - hope that helps! I'm not sure whether it's longer than a 20.


This looks fabulous on !!


----------



## CATEYES

G&Smommy said:


> It would be hard!  I stopped buying Chanel in favor of VCA for awhile to get my Magic pave pendant and Magic pave ring and now am back to Chanel again!  If the VCA pieces I wanted weren't such a high price point, I could stop again, and I am getting close to feeling done with my bag collection.  Maybe one day I will get one of my wish list items!  Until then, I have some gorgeous VCA pieces I am very happy with and wear daily.  Any new additions would just be icing on the cake!



He he! How many times have you said your almost done with your handbag collection? Lol!! It's okay, they keep bringing out more beauties. I went looking for the new boy in hot pink today at NM, they aren't getting it. May be best because my DH keeps hinting around to getting me a 10 motif in carnelian for a push present this Oct. I need to behave otherwise so I can get this dreamy necklace but I keep getting distracted


----------



## einseine

BBC said:


> From what I understand they are not fixing the app - the thread discussing this is closed, with Vlad saying that you can now post photos from Safari. I have been able to post single photos with no problem (not doing so well with multiple photos); they are automatically resized.
> 
> Here is an example - and in keeping with the thread, there is my VCA RG/MOP vintage Alhambra pendant, with the outfit I wore yesterday:


 
Love everything, especially colour match!  So chic!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .


 
Beautiful!!!   I should definetely need WG vintage alhambra piece!!
I want to purchase Perlee diamond clover braclet, too... someday...


----------



## einseine

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!


 
  Congrats!!!  Malachite is realy special!


----------



## G&Smommy

CATEYES said:


> He he! How many times have you said your almost done with your handbag collection? Lol!! It's okay, they keep bringing out more beauties. I went looking for the new boy in hot pink today at NM, they aren't getting it. May be best because my DH keeps hinting around to getting me a 10 motif in carnelian for a push present this Oct. I need to behave otherwise so I can get this dreamy necklace but I keep getting distracted


 
Ha ha!  Too many times!  I am starting to get more practical now, though, and realize which bags I really use!  I did a major closet purge recently and have been selling items I haven't been using.  It is always a work in progress and the seeing all of the new beauties is always tempting.  

What a nice push present!  Congrats!  If you don't have children already, you will find that your handbag needs change (at least for awhile) while they are younger and you have to be more conscious of durability and ease of use.  I lived in WOCs for over a year when my girls were toddlers.  I needed to be hands free.  Now I am back to shoulder bags, but still have to be careful with fabric choices.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!



So beautiful!!
Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone,

I originally posted this on the general jewelry forum but didn't get much traction with responses.  I think this group may have more knowledge and know more about the pieces I'm talking about below.

I'd like your opinion but am not sophisticated enough on purse forum to know how to set up a poll, so I thought I would just dive in and ask:

If you were me, what long necklace would you get:
1) 2 x 10 motif carnelian vintage alhambra necklaces
2) 11 motif white MOP magic alhambra necklace
3) 16 motif white MOP magic alhambra necklace
4) 16 motif white, grey and chalcedony magic alhambra necklace

I already own a 10 motif onyx vintage alhambra necklace, a white magic MOP ring, and the byzantine alhambra necklace.

Here are my concerns with each:
1) I wear alot of black and dark gray and I'm concerned the carnelian against those colors will look dark red, almost black. Has anyone with this necklace experienced this? I don't want the necklace to look dark red because it would be repetitive with my 10 motif onyx necklace.
2) not sure if I like the V shape the large motif makes at the bottom of the necklace. Also, is anyone able to wrap it around on their neck ("double up") so it has some versatility and does it look good this way?
3) I'm 5'4"" and think the 16 motif might be too much necklace for me. I would like to wear it long and not always doubled up and am afraid this necklace will be too overwhelming for my frame.  Do you guys agree?
4) Same concerns as #3

I know many of you love VCA and I could think of no better place to ask for opinions. Thank you in advance for stopping in and giving me your opinion. VCA jewelry is quite expensive and I don't want to make a mistake and regret my choice.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Junkenpo

Who likes eye candy?

I found this thread on flickriver with tons of gorgeous VCA photos and window shots. 

Go ahead and click it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Who likes eye candy?
> 
> I found this thread on flickriver with tons of gorgeous VCA photos and window shots.
> 
> Go ahead and click it, you won't be sorry.



Oh you are evil! EVIL I say!


----------



## MYH

Florasun said:


> Oh you are evil! EVIL I say!



That album is never-ending!  Amazing.  Oh how I wish VCA would bring back the coral vintage alhambra.  *Sigh* That would be a no brainer for me.  There was a beautiful necklace in the photos.


----------



## casablanca217

MYH said:


> Does anyone know if the price increase will affect the rest of Europe ( like Switzerland or Italy)? I'm going in June and was hoping to snag a piece or two there.  Also, with the refund on VAT is it a tad less expensive to purchase in EU vs. US?  That's what I was hoping for.



I recommend you to visit Milano, Italy. 
I have been over there last October. 
The SA is the best as ever, and speaks good English. 
Recently, I have received new catalogue from her. 
However, no price list has been enclosed.


If you wish, I can ask her to provide latest price. 
(In this case, please describe exact products.)
For your reference :The price of RG/Pink Saphire du Papillon charges Eur 21,100.  

Most attractive subject at Milano is cheaper than Paris, as long as you can detax.


----------



## MYH

casablanca217 said:


> I recommend you to visit Milano, Italy.
> I have been over there last October.
> The SA is the best as ever, and speaks good English.
> Recently, I have received new catalogue from her.
> However, no price list has been enclosed.
> 
> 
> If you wish, I can ask her to provide latest price.
> (In this case, please describe exact products.)
> For your reference :The price of RG/Pink Saphire du Papillon charges Eur 21,100.
> 
> Most attractive subject at Milano is cheaper than Paris, as long as you can detax.


Thank you Casablanca217 for offering to help.  Unfortunately, I will only be stopping in Venice while I'm in Italy and there isn't a VCA store there.  I will be stopping in Geneva, however, during this trip and have already called the store there to ask about prices.  They have confirmed that a price increase is happening (at least in Switzerland) in April.  I also read the same price increase information on this thread for England. So by deduction, I think the price increase is happening all over Europe. I am making my plans accordingly.


----------



## casablanca217

MYH said:


> Thank you Casablanca217 for offering to help.  Unfortunately, I will only be stopping in Venice while I'm in Italy and there isn't a VCA store there.  I will be stopping in Geneva, however, during this trip and have already called the store there to ask about prices.  They have confirmed that a price increase is happening (at least in Switzerland) in April.  I also read the same price increase information on this thread for England. So by deduction, I think the price increase is happening all over Europe. I am making my plans accordingly.



Thank you for your kind reply, MYH!
 In terms of Italy, the price had already increased on 01th Nov 2012.


----------



## sbelle

MYH said:


> Thank you Casablanca217 for offering to help.  Unfortunately, I will only be stopping in Venice while I'm* in Italy and there isn't **a VCA store there*.  I will be stopping in Geneva, however, during this trip and have already called the store there to ask about prices.  They have confirmed that a price increase is happening (at least in Switzerland) in April.  I also read the same price increase information on this thread for England. So by deduction, I think the price increase is happening all over Europe. I am making my plans accordingly.



I bought a pair of earrings at an authorized dealer in Venice a few years ago-- Rocca 1794.  It was close to St. Marks Square.  

Maybe they don't carry VCA anymore though because it isn't listed as an authorized dealer on VCA's website.


----------



## graycat5

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ok will somebody please hurry up and buy something in malachite and post photos so that I will just stop obsessing over it...please?




Exactly!!  Can't wait to see what goodies get posted here!  I've been spending my pennies on bags the last few years, so haven't really added to my VCA collection.  But the reissue of *Malachite* has my attention.  I'm dying to see the 10-motif myself...  :greengrin:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

graycat5 said:


> Exactly!!  Can't wait to see what goodies get posted here!  I've been spending my pennies on bags the last few years, so haven't really added to my VCA collection.  But the reissue of *Malachite* has my attention.  I'm dying to see the 10-motif myself...  :greengrin:



Hello Graycat5
One of your photos inspired me to buy one of my 20 motifs a while back.  
You had layered a 20 motif yg with a ten motif pave (swoon).
 You have a lovely collection.


----------



## valnsw

Hi *sbelle*,

Sorry to trouble you but would you be able to measure the necklace?

I would like to know the length of it and probably use a measuring tape to visualise where the pendant would drop to.

TIA! 

sigh.... If only they did the long necklace in pave or mother of pearl, I would have pulled the trigger!




sbelle said:


>


----------



## valnsw

The SA whom I worked with, confirmed that there is going to be a worldwide increase starting 8 April.
I asked if it is 1 April instead (as many TPFers here have reported) and he double checked, said it is 8 April...

Seems that the malachite collection will be out 21 March, as my SA said the boutique can only start selling the malachite long necklace that day.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ladies I'm so in trouble! Got a call from my VCA SA asking me to hurry to the boutique to try on the Malachite pieces that they just got. So I went in today and tried on the 20- and 10-motif necklaces, single magic pendant, and vintage alhambra earrings. They didn't have the bracelet or ring yet.

I absolutely love how the 10-motif necklace and vintage alhambra earrings look on me! And this was a total surprise to me as I didn't think that I would look good in 10-motif and was originally planning on getting the 5-clover bracelet and then waiting for the xmas limited edition Malachite pendant with diamond. But now I can't believe how gorgeous the 10-motif necklace and earrings look as a set on me. 

I also looked at the patterns on the 2 necklaces and earrings very carefully. And I have to say that the variation is pretty noticeable from motif to motif. Some are lighter green with hardly noticeable stripes, which I don't like at all, and some are darker green with too many even darker stripes. Also some motifs have curved stripes instead of the straight stripes that I prefer.  

I came back home empty-handed because all those pieces have been reserved for by others and I needed time to think over my choices anyway.


----------



## dolphingirl

valnsw said:


> The SA whom I worked with, confirmed that there is going to be a worldwide increase starting 8 April.
> I asked if it is 1 April instead (as many TPFers here have reported) and he double checked, said it is 8 April...
> 
> Seems that the malachite collection will be out 21 March, as my SA said the boutique can only start selling the malachite long necklace that day.



Yes, my SA also informed April 8 to be date of worldwide price increase.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

dolphingirl said:


> Yes, my SA also informed April 8 to be date of worldwide price increase.



Does your SA know if it's going to be an across-the-board increase or just some items like last time? And how big is the increase going to be?


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> Hi *sbelle*,
> 
> Sorry to trouble you but would you be able to measure the necklace?
> 
> I would like to know the length of it and probably use a measuring tape to visualise where the pendant would drop to.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> sigh.... If only they did the long necklace in pave or mother of pearl, I would have pulled the trigger!








Here's a post from a few weeks ago when I got my Magic letterwood pendant.




sbelle said:


> I took a picture to show the length when doubled.  It's not a good picture, but I think it is good enough for this purpose!
> 
> I measured the length of the chain alone and it is almost 35 1/2 inches.
> There are two places where the clasp can be attached-- one at the full length of the chain, and the second allows you to shorten the chain by about 3 1/4 inches.


----------



## valnsw

Thanks! Really appreciate it. Sorry I must have missed that earlier post on the measurement. 

Seems that the drop length is quite long or I have a short upper body :S

Well I guess I will probably go to the boutique to try it on. 



sbelle said:


> Here's a post from a few weeks ago when I got my Magic letterwood pendant.


----------



## graycat5

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello Graycat5
> One of your photos inspired me to buy one of my 20 motifs a while back.
> You had layered a 20 motif yg with a ten motif pave (swoon).
> You have a lovely collection.




Thank you *texasgirliegirl*!  I'm always happy to be of help!


----------



## graycat5

*jennifer* said:


> I haven't been posting much lately since the baby came along, but I had to share this!
> Malachite ear clips that I was able to fortuitously obtain on International Women's Day!
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!




How did I miss this pic?!

Just gorgeous *jennifer*!  *Congrats*.


----------



## dolphingirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Does your SA know if it's going to be an across-the-board increase or just some items like last time? And how big is the increase going to be?



Around 5% increase almost across the board. HTH.


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate it. Sorry I must have missed that earlier post on the measurement.
> 
> Seems that the drop length is quite long or I have a short upper body :S
> 
> Well I guess I will probably go to the boutique to try it on.




I am 5 ft 5 inches and I love the length.  I most often wear it on the second clasp which shortens the necklace from 35 1/2 inches to about 32 inches.  If the length works for you I think you'll love it!


----------



## *jennifer*

thank you, *BBC*, *chaneljewel*, *G&Smommy*, *Florasun*,* I'll take two*, *einseine*, *texasgirliegirl*, and *graycat5*!

i was so tempted to buy the magic pendant. i really liked how it can be doubled, but the earrings are more practical for me right now. i'm loving the malachite and can't wait to see the 2013 holiday malachite pendant with the diamond!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I spoke with my SA in Neiman's and they said they had not heard of a price increase on April 1 or April 8??? But they are checking with VCA. The SA told me the last time there was an increase, they were given 30 days notice.


----------



## chaneljewel

My SA from NM called me today to say that she's 99% sure the malachite will be there on Thursday!  She also said there's more people on the list than malachite pieces):


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*jennifer* said:


> thank you, *BBC*, *chaneljewel*, *G&Smommy*, *Florasun*,* I'll take two*, *einseine*, *texasgirliegirl*, and *graycat5*!
> 
> i was so tempted to buy the magic pendant. i really liked how it can be doubled, but the earrings are more practical for me right now. i'm loving the malachite and can't wait to see the 2013 holiday malachite pendant with the diamond!


 
Please consider sharing a modeling shot of your lovely earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I spoke with my SA in Neiman's and they said they had not heard of a price increase on April 1 or April 8??? But they are checking with VCA. The SA told me the last time there was an increase, they were given 30 days notice.


The last time there was a price increase, I knew about it (thanks to tpf intel) before my SA did.


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> The last time there was a price increase, I knew about it (thanks to tpf intel) before my SA did.


I am waiting for the triple points event in April to actually pull the trigger on the two 20-motifs that I memoed. If there's a price increase, I'll buy both prior to the increase and use double points day for the year, but I'll lose $1,600-$1,700 in gift card $.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I am waiting for the triple points event in April to actually pull the trigger on the two 20-motifs that I memoed. If there's a price increase, I'll buy both prior to the increase and use double points day for the year, but I'll lose $1,600-$1,700 in gift card $.


That would be a bummer 
Hopefully there will not be a price increase here just yet.


----------



## etoupebirkin

texasgirliegirl said:


> That would be a bummer
> Hopefully there will not be a price increase here just yet.



I hope so too... But the euro is falling against the dollar. Which is good for my upcoming trip to Paris, but may prompt price increases. I checked the euro to dollar rate tonight, and it was well below the $1.30 mark.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

*jennifer* said:


> thank you, *BBC*, *chaneljewel*, *G&Smommy*, *Florasun*,* I'll take two*, *einseine*, *texasgirliegirl*, and *graycat5*!
> 
> i was so tempted to buy the magic pendant. i really liked how it can be doubled, but the earrings are more practical for me right now. i'm loving the malachite and can't wait to see *the 2013 holiday malachite pendant with the diamond!*



Did you learn about this from your SA? I was told this by an SA but everyone else that I talked to said they haven't heard of it.


----------



## Junkenpo

Can anyone comment on the authenticity of these earrings? They are not quite my style but I think they are lovely. If they are authentic, any idea what year they were released?   There are too many pretty things on ebay right now.


----------



## graycat5

etoupebirkin said:


> I spoke with my SA in Neiman's and they said they had not heard of a price increase on April 1 or April 8??? But they are checking with VCA. The SA told me the last time there was an increase, they were given 30 days notice.




I too have heard from my NM department manager that there is no increase. She said she'd been assured by VCA that it was just a "blog rumor."

We can only hope...


----------



## Designpurchaser

I was told the price increase is only affecting us in the UK  It is not affecting other currencies. 

I hope this is correct information.


----------



## MYH

Designpurchaser said:


> I was told the price increase is only affecting us in the UK  It is not affecting other currencies.
> 
> I hope this is correct information.


It's definitely happening in Switzerland too.  I just put down a deposit on some necklaces so I could lock in the current price. I won't be able to go there until June.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Junkenpo said:


> Can anyone comment on the authenticity of these earrings? They are not quite my style but I think they are lovely. If they are authentic, any idea what year they were released?   There are too many pretty things on ebay right now.




very lovely.  reputable seller in my experience.  VCA did have a basketweave design like this in the 70's or 80's.  However the backs say 18k so the earrings may have been made in NY or have been replaced. French would say 750 for 18k gold.  I couldnt read any of the other stamping


----------



## Designpurchaser

MYH said:


> It's definitely happening in Switzerland too.  I just put down a deposit on some necklaces so I could lock in the current price. I won't be able to go there until June.



I wonder if they will take deposits in the UK.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

graycat5 said:


> I too have heard from my NM department manager that there is no increase. She said she'd been assured by VCA that it was just a "blog rumor."
> 
> We can only hope...


 "blog rumor"...


----------



## casablanca217

Designpurchaser said:


> I wonder if they will take deposits in the UK.....


It was possible at Harrods VCA.


----------



## graycat5

texasgirliegirl said:


> "blog rumor"...




I enjoyed a little chuckle myself when I heard that!


----------



## hermes_fan

graycat5 said:


> I enjoyed a little chuckle myself when I heard that!


 Had a chuckle myself -- pretty soon it will be, "those damn tpf'ers!"


----------



## Designpurchaser

casablanca217 said:


> It was possible at Harrods VCA.



Oooo yes perhaps


----------



## *jennifer*

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please consider sharing a modeling shot of your lovely earrings.


^I will try to do that sometime this weekend, baby permitting! 



OuiCestLaVie said:


> Did you learn about this from your SA? I was told this by an SA but everyone else that I talked to said they haven't heard of it.



No, I had read about it here. Perhaps I am guilty of drinking the above-mentioned 'blog rumor' Kool Aid then! :shame:


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> I too have heard from my NM department manager that there is no increase. She said she'd been assured by VCA that it was just a "blog rumor."
> 
> We can only hope...



I checked with my sources and heard the same thing.  Maybe we're ok?


----------



## Junkenpo

Hermesaholic said:


> very lovely.  reputable seller in my experience.  VCA did have a basketweave design like this in the 70's or 80's.  However the backs say 18k so the earrings may have been made in NY or have been replaced. French would say 750 for 18k gold.  I couldnt read any of the other stamping



Thank you!  They're not much more than the large frivole at the BIN, I must admit to being tempted.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!  They're not much more than the large frivole at the BIN, I must admit to being tempted.


Are you OK that these earrings don't seem to have their posts?
VCA earrings all have the screw out posts and this pair seems to be missing it's posts.
I would be worried about losing an earring as a clip on, depending on how tight they are.
Just a thought.


----------



## einseine

I have heard that VCA will have price increase 9% across the boardshocked:  in Japan next week, and Cartier, 10 %, just 3 months after  the increase in January, on April 1st.  Some of you may know, their Japanese prices have been already higher than other countries'.  Another price increase would probably affect the rest of the world...


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you OK that these earrings don't seem to have their posts?
> VCA earrings all have the screw out posts and this pair seems to be missing it's posts.
> I would be worried about losing an earring as a clip on, depending on how tight they are.
> Just a thought.



Oh, this is just a if-I-had-funds wish list pair.  If I were serious, I would probably contact VCA to price out getting posts put back on, or see who I could get locally to put in a post. I already lost a favorite earring and that was trauma enough, I'd have a nervous breakdown dropping or losing a pair like this!


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> I have heard that VCA will have price increase 9% across the boardshocked:  in Japan next week, and Cartier, 10 %, just 3 months after  the increase in January, on April 1st.  Some of you may know, their Japanese prices have been already higher than other countries'.  Another price increase would probably affect the rest of the world...



Oh my word! That's awful for Japan.  Reminds me of that hefty hike a few years back... VCA is pricing itself out of my reach, that's for sure. :rain:


----------



## shpahlc

einseine said:


> I have heard that VCA will have price increase 9% across the boardshocked:  in Japan next week, and Cartier, 10 %, just 3 months after  the increase in January, on April 1st.  Some of you may know, their Japanese prices have been already higher than other countries'.  Another price increase would probably affect the rest of the world...



I heard that for Cartier at least this increase is also in the UK, and I believe in other countries as well (I am still waiting on confirmation on the US).


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I checked with my sources and heard the same thing.  Maybe we're ok?



I heard almost the same thing from my sources too! I hope we don't all have the same source. The manager I spoke with said that there is no guarantee there won't be an increase in September.


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Can anyone comment on the authenticity of these earrings? They are not quite my style but I think they are lovely. If they are authentic, any idea what year they were released?   There are too many pretty things on ebay right now.



Those are very pretty! Too bad I don't have an extra 7K laying around.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

*jennifer* said:


> ^I will try to do that sometime this weekend, baby permitting!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had read about it here. Perhaps I am guilty of drinking the above-mentioned 'blog rumor' Kool Aid then! :shame:



I think you were referring to my earlier post then. I believe I'm the only one that mentioned about it and I was hoping that someone could confirm it.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> I have heard that VCA will have price increase 9% across the boardshocked:  in Japan next week, and Cartier, 10 %, just 3 months after  the increase in January, on April 1st.  Some of you may know, their Japanese prices have been already higher than other countries'.  Another price increase would probably affect the rest of the world...



I was told that Cartier is actually cheaper in Japan right now? What I do know is that VCA and Cartier are cheaper in HongKong than US before-tax price.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

shpahlc said:


> I heard that for Cartier at least this increase is also in the UK, and I believe in other countries as well (I am still waiting on confirmation on the US).



Oh no... I thought Cartier just increased its price not long ago? I'm glad that I just got my love bracelet and ring, but I was hoping to get the Ballon Blue all diamond watch before the next increase.


----------



## shpahlc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Oh no... I thought Cartier just increased its price not long ago? I'm glad that I just got my love bracelet and ring, but I was hoping to get the Ballon Blue all diamond watch before the next increase.



They increased a select number of jewelry items (the plain gold Love pieces, the trinity bracelet, etc.).  They did not increase the watches. They are due for an increase this year, and per a few sources, it is happening in April.  Good luck!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

shpahlc said:


> They increased a select number of jewelry items (the plain gold Love pieces, the trinity bracelet, etc.).  They did not increase the watches. They are due for an increase this year, and per a few sources, it is happening in April.  Good luck!



I see. Don't think I'm ready to purchase the watch this soon, since I'm getting some Malachite pieces.


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was told that Cartier is actually cheaper in Japan right now? What I do know is that VCA and Cartier are cheaper in HongKong than US before-tax price.


 
I believe both VCA/Cartier are cheaper in US than Japan.  10-diamond RG Love is now Y123900 vs. US$13650.  Yen has sharply been depreciating against US$ lately, but still almost the same price levels in both countries, whicn means their US prices had been much cheaper in US.  After 10% price increase in Japan, Cartier prices in US will be again a lot cheaper than Japan.


----------



## sjunky13

My sa texted me pics of the Malachite yesterday. It is soo gorgeous! 
The earrings are stunning, Jennifer that are amazing. 

What to get now? I am down for the long pendant!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> I believe both VCA/Cartier are cheaper in US than Japan.  10-diamond RG Love is now Y123900 vs. US$13650.  Yen has sharply been depreciating against US$ lately, but still almost the same price levels in both countries, whicn means their US prices had been much cheaper in US.  After 10% price increase in Japan, Cartier prices in US will be again a lot cheaper than Japan.



I was actually surprised when a friend said Cartier is cheaper in Japen than in US, but she was only looking at the plain love ring. I know for my rose gold rainbow love bracelet, HK is cheaper than US, and then Korean price is somewhere in between, but in US there's also tax for most ppl, so actually HK seems to be the best place to shop for Cartier/VCA right now.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sjunky13 said:


> My sa texted me pics of the Malachite yesterday. It is soo gorgeous!
> The earrings are stunning, Jennifer that are amazing.
> 
> What to get now? I am down for the long pendant!



Yes, the earrings are stunning. They were not part of my plan at all, but now I think I NEED them. 

I have some clear pics of the 10-motif, bracelet, and long pendant. Anybody interested?


----------



## sjunky13

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes, the earrings are stunning. They were not part of my plan at all, but now I think I NEED them.
> 
> I have some clear pics of the 10-motif, bracelet, and long pendant. Anybody interested?




Yes please post. I am trying to find a way to post the pics she sent me. 
The ring is really pretty too! 

I want the earclips. Dammit! LOL


----------



## Junkenpo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes, the earrings are stunning. They were not part of my plan at all, but now I think I NEED them.
> 
> I have some clear pics of the 10-motif, bracelet, and long pendant. Anybody interested?



oh yes, please!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ok here are some malachite pics that I found online. Enjoy!


----------



## sjunky13

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok here are some malachite pics that I found online. Enjoy!




Gorgeous! My pics the Malachite looks very very deep, these look a bit paler. I love that pendant! )


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sjunky13 said:


> Gorgeous! My pics the Malachite looks very very deep, these look a bit paler. I love that pendant! )



The motifs I saw in person did vary from paler to darker ones in a very noticeable way. But as we all know, pics could be deceiving, depending on the lighting, etc. The two pics of the bracelet that I posted above are actually of the same one and the shade of green looks very different. Same thing with the pendant.


----------



## annatola

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok here are some malachite pics that I found online. Enjoy!



Like the double chains design for the pendant, wondering if its only for malachite pendant?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

annatola said:


> Like the double chains design for the pendant, wondering if its only for malachite pendant?




It's available for letterwood too.


----------



## annatola

OuiCestLaVie said:


> It's available for letterwood too.



Woo,better visit the boutique soon.thanks


----------



## valnsw

I was at Cartier and heard the price will increase in April but SA not able to give a definite date. Mentioned that will be a 5% increase?
VCA as confirmed by my SA, at least in my part of the world, Asia, will have price increase on 8 April. But I forgot to ask how many % increase. 

I heard both Cartier & VCA are under the same group, so perhaps that's why they are increasing the prices at same time??
But I guess VCA price increase is harder to swallow, as I understand it has price increase twice a year.



einseine said:


> I have heard that VCA will have price increase 9% across the boardshocked:  in Japan next week, and Cartier, 10 %, just 3 months after  the increase in January, on April 1st.  Some of you may know, their Japanese prices have been already higher than other countries'.  Another price increase would probably affect the rest of the world...


----------



## valnsw

Sad to say, the length did not work for me. I'm 5 ft 6 inches but somehow found the length awkward even at the shortened length of 32 inches. Perhaps I'm not used to pendant hanging so low. 



sbelle said:


> I am 5 ft 5 inches and I love the length.  I most often wear it on the second clasp which shortens the necklace from 35 1/2 inches to about 32 inches.  If the length works for you I think you'll love it!


----------



## Designpurchaser

valnsw said:


> I was at Cartier and heard the price will increase in April but SA not able to give a definite date. Mentioned that will be a 5% increase?
> VCA as confirmed by my SA, at least in my part of the world, Asia, will have price increase on 8 April. But I forgot to ask how many % increase.
> 
> I heard both Cartier & VCA are under the same group, so perhaps that's why they are increasing the prices at same time??
> But I guess VCA price increase is harder to swallow, as I understand it has price increase twice a year.



Cartier increasing too??


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> Sad to say, the length did not work for me. I'm 5 ft 6 inches but somehow found the length awkward even at the shortened length of 32 inches. Perhaps I'm not used to pendant hanging so low.


 

Too bad, but that frees up $ to buy something else!!  I always say I've been saved from myself


----------



## sbelle

I'm wondering how many people are buying some malachite today?  

Any one want to 'fess up?  

I'll go first-- I am getting a 20 motif.  I mean my husband is getting it for me (birthday present a few months early)-- can't wait to tell him what he got me!!!


----------



## katmb

sbelle said:


> I'm wondering how many people are buying some malachite today?
> 
> Any one want to 'fess up?
> 
> I'll go first-- I am getting a 20 motif.  I mean my husband is getting it for me (birthday present a few months early)-- can't wait to tell him what he got me!!!


 
As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh that is lovely on you!!! Congrats!! 



katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537


----------



## chaneljewel

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537



WOW!  That is gorgeous!!!   I confess...the long malachite pendant will be mine soon


----------



## sbelle

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537



Wow wow wow!  Absolutely incredible!!!!  I LOVE it!


----------



## sbelle

chaneljewel said:


> WOW!  That is gorgeous!!!   I confess...the long malachite pendant will be mine soon


----------



## valnsw

Hi *MYH*,

For how long can VCA hold / lock in the item at the old price with your deposit?
U said u won't be able to go there till June, does it mean the max it can be held is for 3 months?

I was also told of this arrangement whereby I can put a deposit to lock in the old price. How much is the deposit? Is it a certain amount or certain % of the price?

Sorry to be asking so many questions, I'm such a noob at this. 

Ooh, which necklaces did u put a deposit for? 



MYH said:


> It's definitely happening in Switzerland too.  I just put down a deposit on some necklaces so I could lock in the current price. I won't be able to go there until June.


----------



## aussief

Hello, I'm learning heaps from this thread. 

I am unsure whether I should get the Magic or Vintage Alhambra WG White MOP pendant.

I was only able to try the Vintage size at the VCA boutique, as the Magic is completely sold out at all stores, I am not sure whether I should wait for the Magic or go with the Vintage.

I am 5'6 with a slim build, I am more used to wearing pendant in a smaller size (similar to the vintage). Is there any difference apart from size?

I thought the vintage size may suit me more if I wear it daily (to work, in a professional environment), but at the same time, the size of the Magic makes the MOP look more prominent. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok here are some malachite pics that I found online. Enjoy!


 These pieces are a lot lighter than I had expected.
Pretty.
My SA had told me that there is a lot of variation with the malachite...keeps things interesting


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I'm wondering how many people are buying some malachite today?
> 
> Any one want to 'fess up?
> 
> I'll go first-- I am getting a 20 motif.  I mean my husband is getting it for me (birthday present a few months early)-- can't wait to tell him what he got me!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537


Whimsical and fun piece.


----------



## I'll take two

aussief said:


> Hello, I'm learning heaps from this thread.
> 
> I am unsure whether I should get the Magic or Vintage Alhambra WG White MOP pendant.
> 
> I was only able to try the Vintage size at the VCA boutique, as the Magic is completely sold out at all stores, I am not sure whether I should wait for the Magic or go with the Vintage.
> 
> I am 5'6 with a slim build, I am more used to wearing pendant in a smaller size (similar to the vintage). Is there any difference apart from size?
> 
> I thought the vintage size may suit me more if I wear it daily (to work, in a professional environment), but at the same time, the size of the Magic makes the MOP look more prominent.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


It is always difficult to decide such things . I prefer the Magic but you probably ought to try them both on again to help in your decision .


----------



## I'll take two

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537


Gorgeous pendant ,congrats


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I'm wondering how many people are buying some malachite today?
> 
> Any one want to 'fess up?
> 
> I'll go first-- I am getting a 20 motif.  I mean my husband is getting it for me (birthday present a few months early)-- can't wait to tell him what he got me!!!


I am sure the twenty motif will be stunning !!! It would look lovely the the long pendant worn with its double chain.
I am holding out for the possibility of having something in white gold but have a few rose gold pieces to keep me going in the meantime. I am supposed to be waiting until July ( my birthday ) but I have a feeling DH will encourage me to get them before because he is going to look at a couple of classic cars next week which usually means more VCA for me 
He enjoys collecting cars as much as I like collecting jewellery .LOL


----------



## MYH

valnsw said:


> Hi *MYH*,
> 
> For how long can VCA hold / lock in the item at the old price with your deposit?
> U said u won't be able to go there till June, does it mean the max it can be held is for 3 months?
> 
> I was also told of this arrangement whereby I can put a deposit to lock in the old price. How much is the deposit? Is it a certain amount or certain % of the price?
> 
> Sorry to be asking so many questions, I'm such a noob at this.
> 
> Ooh, which necklaces did u put a deposit for?


Hi valnsw,

I'm not sure how long they VCA will do this for.  I called Geneva VCA since I am heading there this June and told them I was interested in a few necklaces.  The SA told me there was going to be a price increase in April so if I was serious, to put down a deposit so I could lock in the current price.  She didn't specify how long they would do this for and I didn't ask.  So sorry I don't have answer for you.  She did say, however, that if I changed my mind and wanted to choose another piece or pieces (not the ones I put a deposit down for)when I got there, they would honor the "old" price for me on any pieces I chose.  Which I thought was super nice.  And she said in her lovely French accent, "vell uf course, vee are van cleef and vee vant to make our coosdomers happy" 

As for the deposit, she first said I needed to put down 50%, but then when it came time to plop down my CC#, she made up an even number, $5K (which is about 40% of the total for the two necklaces).


----------



## sjunky13

I also will be getting the long pendant! I want a deep deep one though. 

I hope it looks good with MOP earrings! What do you guys think? Ok with MOP magic earrings?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I also will be getting the long pendant! I want a deep deep one though.
> 
> I hope it looks good with MOP earrings! What do you guys think? Ok with MOP magic earrings?


No...just horrible.
You need the malachite ear clips.... :devil:

Kidding!  It will look gorgeous!


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> No...just horrible.
> You need the malachite ear clips.... :devil:
> 
> Kidding!  It will look gorgeous!


Texasgirliegirl - you are hilarious!  I don't think I have laughed today until I read your comment.  

Sjunky13 - of course it will look wonderful.  Please post a pic when you get it!  We are a bunch of VCA voyeurs on this thread.

So of course I was poking around the VCA website and found something else to love.  The 9 station frivole yg necklace.  I don't think I have ever seen it modeled here?  Anyone care to show off your frivole necklace for the rest of us to see?  Pretty please?


----------



## etoupebirkin

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537



That look perfect on you!!!! Just. So. Very. Pretty.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> I'm wondering how many people are buying some malachite today?
> 
> Any one want to 'fess up?
> 
> I'll go first-- I am getting a 20 motif.  *I mean my husband is getting it for me (birthday present a few months early)-- can't wait to tell him what he got me!!![*/QUOTE]
> 
> You and I both do the EXACT same thing!!!!


----------



## ryu_chan

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537



Looks fabulous on you!  I got mine in Jan, and I absolutely love it. It is very versatile. Because of the open design, it does not look too blingy for everyday IMO.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> Texasgirliegirl - you are hilarious!  I don't think I have laughed today until I read your comment.
> 
> Sjunky13 - of course it will look wonderful.  Please post a pic when you get it!  We are a bunch of VCA voyeurs on this thread.
> 
> So of course I was poking around the VCA website and found something else to love.  The 9 station frivole yg necklace.  I don't think I have ever seen it modeled here?  Anyone care to show off your frivole necklace for the rest of us to see?  Pretty please?


 I have that piece.
It was posted a while back (by a dear tpf friend because I am so technolame-o)


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> No...just horrible.
> You need the malachite ear clips.... :devil:
> 
> Kidding!  It will look gorgeous!




LOL. I will borrow yours!


----------



## lubird217

That double chain thing on the Magic size has it going on!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> LOL. I will borrow yours!



Anytime, dear friend.


----------



## kimber418

So excited to see modeling pics of all the Malachite pieces!


----------



## Florasun

katmb said:


> As much as I would love the long pendant, no malachite for me in the near future. The budget has been busted acquiring a piece that has been on my wishlist for a long time--the Flowerlace pendant. Many, many thanks to GeminiGirl and Thimp for their Flowerlace photos earlier in the thread. Without them, I wouldn't have had the confidence to buy this without seeing it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2111535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2111537


Congratulations! It's beautiful, and looks lovely on you.


----------



## beachy10

I saw a malachite bracelet at NM today which was on hold for another customer.
I am going to have my SA at Betteridge try to get me one. It looked good with my turquoise bracelet. I love how it looks like tigers eye with the same striations.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have that piece.
> It was posted a while back (by a dear tpf friend because I am so technolame-o)


 
For you MYH!  tgg wearing 9-station yg frivole necklace!  (I googled by the word "frivole YG necklace.)

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-227.html#post22992531

You look gorgeours tgg!
BTW, I have saved all your vintage alhambra necklace modeling pics.


----------



## valnsw

It's weird but I can't seem to quote replies at all!

Hi *MYH*,

Thanks dear, for sharing! 

I heard of this deposit arrangement from my SA, I'm going to explore it 

It's nice and flexible of your SA to allow you to change your mind on the order and yet lock in the old price. That's great customer service!


----------



## aussief

I'll take two said:


> It is always difficult to decide such things . I prefer the Magic but you probably ought to try them both on again to help in your decision .



Thanks, the problem is the boutique I went to did not have the Magic MOP to try on and compare. Perhaps I should try the magic in different setting.


----------



## aussief

aussief said:


> Hello, I'm learning heaps from this thread.
> 
> I am unsure whether I should get the Magic or Vintage Alhambra WG White MOP pendant.
> 
> I was only able to try the Vintage size at the VCA boutique, as the Magic is completely sold out at all stores, I am not sure whether I should wait for the Magic or go with the Vintage.
> 
> I am 5'6 with a slim build, I am more used to wearing pendant in a smaller size (similar to the vintage). Is there any difference apart from size?
> 
> I thought the vintage size may suit me more if I wear it daily (to work, in a professional environment), but at the same time, the size of the Magic makes the MOP look more prominent.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



Was wondering if anyone else has both the magic and vintage MOP pendants or also considered the two before deciding on one? Any suggestions?

Also, I forgot to ask the SA about care and maintenace for the MOP- I intend to wear the pendant 24/7, will the MOP wear out quicker if I wear the MOP when showering? For those that have the MOP pendant, do you wear this to shower? TIA


----------



## aussief

I read a few pages back about a potential VCA price increase at end of March / April- does anyone know  if this will be the case? I forgot to ask the SA if this is true.

Is this specific to Europe or all VCA  stores globally? Will the increase apply to all the VCA products? Am  thinking this may lead me to making a decision sooner rather later!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> For you MYH!  tgg wearing 9-station yg frivole necklace!  (I googled by the word "frivole YG necklace.)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-227.html#post22992531
> 
> You look gorgeours tgg!
> BTW, I have saved all your vintage alhambra necklace modeling pics.


Thank you


----------



## kimber418

Do not wear the MOP in the shower.  Pearl is very porous so my recommendation is to take it off before swimming or showering


----------



## valnsw

Hi *aussief*,

My SA said that mop should avoid contact with water. 
As for your Q on whether to get vintage or magic, I think it's best u try on both in the boutique. Perhaps can ask your SA to transfer the magic one to the store so that can see both?

I'm same height as u, I think vintage will do nicely for a daily necklace and more so if u are in professional work environment JMO.



aussief said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has both the magic and vintage MOP pendants or also considered the two before deciding on one? Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask the SA about care and maintenace for the MOP- I intend to wear the pendant 24/7, will the MOP wear out quicker if I wear the MOP when showering? For those that have the MOP pendant, do you wear this to shower? TIA


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have that piece.
> It was posted a while back (by a dear tpf friend because I am so technolame-o)


Techno lame LOL 
So am I that why my DH bought me an iPad .
Love the Frivole station necklace on you !!


----------



## aussief

kimber418 said:


> Do not wear the MOP in the shower.  Pearl is very porous so my recommendation is to take it off before swimming or showering



Thanks kimber, I didn't know MOP was also porous like rest of the pearls. Might be a hassle having to take it off each time before showering, but the white MOP does look very stunning I must say.


----------



## aussief

valnsw said:


> Hi *aussief*,
> 
> My SA said that mop should avoid contact with water.
> As for your Q on whether to get vintage or magic, I think it's best u try on both in the boutique. Perhaps can ask your SA to transfer the magic one to the store so that can see both?
> 
> I'm same height as u, I think vintage will do nicely for a daily necklace and more so if u are in professional work environment JMO.



Thanks valnsw- will definitely avoid water if it is going to do any potential damange to the MOP in the long run. 

I was hoping to lock in the price before the price increase (I'm in Asia, so not sure if HK will also have the increase), perhaps I could try the magic in Tiger's eye for comparison and make a decision (all boutiques here are sold out of the magic MOP!)

I'm leaning towards the vintage, based on the practicality of daily wear and I also think it would suit work more for me. This will be my first VCA purchase, so can't wait!


----------



## Notorious Pink

aussief said:


> Thanks valnsw- will definitely avoid water if it is going to do any potential damange to the MOP in the long run.
> 
> I was hoping to lock in the price before the price increase (I'm in Asia, so not sure if HK will also have the increase), perhaps I could try the magic in Tiger's eye for comparison and make a decision (all boutiques here are sold out of the magic MOP!)
> 
> I'm leaning towards the vintage, based on the practicality of daily wear and I also think it would suit work more for me. This will be my first VCA purchase, so can't wait!



I looked at both and went with the Vintage Alhambra. I think it is just the right size for everyday! I do play tennis with it on, but otherwise just when I'm out and about, it's not for real workouts or showering.


----------



## burberryprncess

aussief said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has both the magic and vintage MOP pendants or also considered the two before deciding on one? Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask the SA about care and maintenace for the MOP- I intend to wear the pendant 24/7, will the MOP wear out quicker if I wear the MOP when showering? For those that have the MOP pendant, do you wear this to shower? TIA



Here's a picture of t my Magic MOP pendant alongside my 10 motif vintage MOP necklace to give you an idea of sizes.  I've also included a picture of a model wearing the Magic MOP.

I wear the Magic MOP almost daily either alone or layered with my other necklaces.  The size of the Magic is what got me.  As for water, I don't wear it in the shower but is not high maintenance.

Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## MYH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you


Thank you einsine for finding that picture!  I am search lame and still could not find it after texasgirliegirl said she had posted a pic. 

Texasgirliegirl - it looks stunning on you.  One quick question.  Do the flowers flip or do they stay in place right side up?

Now I'm paranoid about wearing my magic MOP ring when I get my hands wet.  I've had it for about a year and have not noticed any color changes and I am pretty hard on my ring.  Perhaps I should be more careful with it now.  That's partially why I love my onyx necklace so much.  The durability of the stone makes it really attractive to me not to mention it is beautiful and matches my black hair.


----------



## sbelle

BBC said:


> I looked at both and went with the Vintage Alhambra. I think it is just the right size for everyday! I do play tennis with it on, but otherwise just when I'm out and about, *it's not for real workouts or showering.*



So true!  VCA is a big investment and will last many, many years if you take care of it.  I understand wanting to wear something 24/7, and when I was younger I did so.  But, I wasn't investing in expensive VCA pieces AND the things I wore 24/7 really showed the wear and tear after a few years.  

If you talk to sales associates in any good jewelry store they will tell you to take you jewelry off at the end of the day when walk in the door to your home.  I do that.  I take rings, necklaces and earrings off the minute I am home.   It is not hard to do if you get in the habit of doing it and takes less than a minute.


----------



## jssl1688

aussief said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has both the magic and vintage MOP pendants or also considered the two before deciding on one? Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I forgot to ask the SA about care and maintenace for the MOP- I intend to wear the pendant 24/7, will the MOP wear out quicker if I wear the MOP when showering? For those that have the MOP pendant, do you wear this to shower? TIA





valnsw said:


> Hi *aussief*,
> 
> My SA said that mop should avoid contact with water.
> As for your Q on whether to get vintage or magic, I think it's best u try on both in the boutique. Perhaps can ask your SA to transfer the magic one to the store so that can see both?
> 
> I'm same height as u, I think vintage will do nicely for a daily necklace and more so if u are in professional work environment JMO.




That's interesting, i know pearl is porous and I def don't recommend showering with it. However, I don't think it would be a big problem if it gets in contact with light showers or cleaning it with water. I was told by my sa to clean it with mild soap and water which i'm not brave enough to try the soap part, but wiping it down with water and a soft towel has never been a problem. It's also what it states on the VCA site, I doubt they would say that if it was a problem.
this is what it says on their site,

Maintaining your mother-of-pearl:

Van Cleef & Arpels recommends cleaning it gently with either a soft dry cloth or clear water. Let the jewelry dry completely before storing. Like pearls, mother-of-pearl fears perfume and body lotion, which can alter its iridescent matter. Therefore, always wait 10 minutes between the application of perfume/body lotion and wearing the jewel. Your mother-of-pearl jewelry will be safer when stored in a soft cotton bag.

Aussief, def try both sizes on like everyone says, that's the only way to find out which u like best. I like both but I find for a pendant i like diamonds more, as i often layer with my motif necklaces.


----------



## chaneljewel

Texasgirliegirl, your frivoli necklace is beautiful!   Something else to wish for!


----------



## sjunky13

My sa said it was fine to get MOP wet. It is normal and ok for it. 
She even recommended cleansing with a soft light soap. 
I clean my jewelry after taking them off, I polish them. Every piece I have looks brand new. I never sleep with jewelry. 

Ok ladies, post your Malachite!!!


----------



## jssl1688

sjunky13 said:


> My sa said it was fine to get MOP wet. It is normal and ok for it.
> She even recommended cleansing with a soft light soap.
> I clean my jewelry after taking them off, I polish them. Every piece I have looks brand new. I never sleep with jewelry.
> 
> Ok ladies, post your Malachite!!!



that's what i thought, normal!! since it did come from water after all right?!! haha. can i ask how do you polish it? you mean the pearl part or metal part? i was wondering if i could use a polishing cloth to get 2 of my mop back to being shiny, it went a little matte in the middle cause i layer and i think it scratched it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> Thank you einsine for finding that picture!  I am search lame and still could not find it after texasgirliegirl said she had posted a pic.
> 
> Texasgirliegirl - it looks stunning on you.  One quick question.  Do the flowers flip or do they stay in place right side up?
> 
> Now I'm paranoid about wearing my magic MOP ring when I get my hands wet.  I've had it for about a year and have not noticed any color changes and I am pretty hard on my ring.  Perhaps I should be more careful with it now.  That's partially why I love my onyx necklace so much.  The durability of the stone makes it really attractive to me not to mention it is beautiful and matches my black hair.


Occasionally one of the tiny flowers will flip but it is not bothersome at all.
I really love this necklace.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Techno lame LOL
> So am I that why my DH bought me an iPad .
> Love the Frivole station necklace on you !!


I have an iPad and I am STILL techno lame!
Is it easy to post photos from an ipad or iphone?
Thanks for the sweet compliment.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Texasgirliegirl, your frivoli necklace is beautiful!   Something else to wish for!


 Thank you!
I love it..especially for Spring.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My SA just told me that they only got the malachite earrings in so far and the 10-motif will probably arrive later next week. I asked her to send me a pic of the 10-motif so i can make sure that i'm happy with the motifs, but she said she tried taking a picture of the earrings and the even the faint stripes become very prominent and she doesn't think I could judge just based on a picture. So I guess I'll just have to trust her to make a selection for me, and it doesn't sound like she's gonna get too many pieces in anyway.

I'm debating if I should get the earrings this time coz it costs more than the bracelet, which is a little harder to justify. Also I've made a few big purchases recently, including a love bracelet and 2 chanel bags, so I think I need to slow down a little bit. If malachite is really becoming a permanent collection, then I can wait, even with a 5% increase, it's still not too difficult to swallow the price difference. What do you ladies suggest?


----------



## kimber418

Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!


 
Beautiful!  They look really gorgeours on you!  Love the contrast between your hair colour and the green...


----------



## Junkenpo

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!



Those are AMAZING!  Love everything about them... the gold and green... and up against her hair and skin... I'm so envious!


----------



## Hermesaholic

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!



Just lovely --all year around but so springy feeling right now


----------



## chaneljewel

The malachite earrings are beautiful!  I got the single pendant necklace today and am sooo happy with it!  Earrings are next on my list!


----------



## valnsw

Hi *aussief*,

Are u in HK? If you are, u should buy it there before the price increase, as it should be the cheapest in HK worldwide.

The vintage alhambra is a good size, and for a first starter piece, I would recommend it.
No regrets for me!

Wanted to upload some mod pix for u but somehow I have problem with my laptop...


----------



## I'll take two

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!


They look great ,lovely shade of green !!! Congrats .
I will PM you about uploading pic's


----------



## XCCX

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone! Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all! Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings! So gorgeous!


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> Nicely styled outfit and accessories !!!
> Thanks so much for the help
> Just testing with this photo to see if it works LOL
> View attachment 2107151
> 
> Success !!!!
> Could do with resizing though but hey you can't have everything when you are an IT dummy like me .


 
Gorgeous! Did you post more photos of your Perlee anywhere around? Would love to see more!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!



Congratulations, *Texasgirliegirl*! They look perfect on you! I was just trying to talk myself out of the earrings for now and now I'm not sure if I can wait...


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!



Looks gorg on u!! The green is such a popping color


----------



## I'll take two

xactreality said:


> Gorgeous! Did you post more photos of your Perlee anywhere around? Would love to see more!


Thank you 
Is it the bracelet ,ring or earrings that you would like to see pics of ?
In the meantime here is my white gold one layered with a rose gold one that I would love to have very soon .


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> Thank you
> Is it the bracelet ,ring or earrings that you would like to see pics of ?
> In the meantime here is my white gold one layered with a rose gold one that I would love to have very soon .


 
Your Pave Perlee bracelet


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> Thank you
> Is it the bracelet ,ring or earrings that you would like to see pics of ?
> In the meantime here is my white gold one layered with a rose gold one that I would love to have very soon .


 
ooohhh AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## I'll take two

xactreality said:


> Your Pave Perlee bracelet


At more of a distance .Sorry it's not a clear photo ,I am not a very good photographer .


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> At more of a distance .Sorry it's not a clear photo ,I am not a very good photographer .


 
Love it!!!! Thanks for posting!

I have the plain signature Perlee in WG and absolutely love it! I might get the Pave one later but which one? WG? RG? Or maybe YG???? (It'll be released sometime this year!)..


----------



## I'll take two

xactreality said:


> Love it!!!! Thanks for posting!
> 
> I have the plain signature Perlee in WG and absolutely love it! I might get the Pave one later but which one? WG? RG? Or maybe YG???? (It'll be released sometime this year!)..


That's a tough decision but with your watch i would go with the white gold or yellow gold ( assuming it is introduced into the Perlee collection )


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> That's a tough decision but with your watch i would go with the white gold or yellow gold ( assuming it is introduced into the Perlee collection )


 
Exactly my thoughts.. Especially that I'm not into Rg so much... Guess will have to wait and see....


----------



## Florasun

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!



Wow! These are beautiful! They look lovely with your golden hair!


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> Thank you
> Is it the bracelet ,ring or earrings that you would like to see pics of ?
> In the meantime here is my white gold one layered with a rose gold one that I would love to have very soon .



Oooooooh!  I want one! LOL! These are fabulous!


----------



## Florasun

Betteridge estate has a large Alhambra pendant - WG/MOP. 
http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels/jewelry/estate/bae/?Availability=In+Stock

(And some matching earclips! Someone buy these so I won't be tempted!)


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!


 beautiful color variation! Looks beautiful on you


----------



## sbelle

I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.

The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.

I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Beautiful!  They look really gorgeours on you!  Love the contrast between your hair colour and the green...





Junkenpo said:


> Those are AMAZING!  Love everything about them... the gold and green... and up against her hair and skin... I'm so envious!




I agree -- they look gorgeous with *tgg's* blonde hair.  So, so pretty!



Do not despair brunettes, I think the green looks pretty great with dark hair too.  These earrings are not from this release of malachite, but are a vintage pair from the 80's.  Regardless, I like the green with dark hair too!


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> I agree -- they look gorgeous with *tgg's* blonde hair.  So, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Do not despair brunettes, I think the green looks pretty great with dark hair too.  These earrings are not from this release of malachite, but are a vintage pair from the 80's.  Regardless, I like the green with dark hair too!




Sbelle, I have always loved your malachite earrings.  Very beautiful!


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....



I am sure this will match perfectly with your earrings. Gorgeous!


----------



## dolphingirl

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!



Congrats! These are beautiful earrings.


----------



## dolphingirl

Would someone please help to update the VCA price list with malachite collection?  Thank you everyone for sharing the information and pictures.


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....



Beautiful!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Absolutely GORGEOUS, Sbelle!
I love this strand!  Hmmmm  matches my earrings very well.
Now I might need one.



sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....


----------



## aussief

BBC said:


> I looked at both and went with the Vintage Alhambra. I think it is just the right size for everyday! I do play tennis with it on, but otherwise just when I'm out and about, it's not for real workouts or showering.



Thanks BBC, for everyday wear, I agree that the vintage is the better choice.



burberryprncess said:


> Here's a picture of t my Magic MOP  pendant alongside my 10 motif vintage MOP necklace to give you an idea  of sizes.  I've also included a picture of a model wearing the Magic  MOP.
> 
> I wear the Magic MOP almost daily either alone or layered with my other  necklaces.  The size of the Magic is what got me.  As for water, I don't  wear it in the shower but is not high maintenance.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture.



Thanks burberryprincess for posting the picture for comparison, it didn't occur to me the magic was that much larger until seeing it in the store. I checked with the SA and was also informed not to wear the MOP in the shower.


----------



## aussief

valnsw said:


> Hi *aussief*,
> 
> Are u in HK? If you are, u should buy it there before the price increase, as it should be the cheapest in HK worldwide.
> 
> The vintage alhambra is a good size, and for a first starter piece, I would recommend it.
> No regrets for me!
> 
> Wanted to upload some mod pix for u but somehow I have problem with my laptop...



Hi valnsw, I am in HK- I didn't know HK was the cheapest for VCA worldwide!

Thanks for the heads up, I got the vintage alhambra W MOP today! Can't stop looking at it!  After comparing the vintage to the magic (in Tiger's eye), it was very evident the vintage was the better option for me.

I asked about the imminent price increase, but the SA told me she had not heard about it yet, so am not sure if it will happen next week or in early April (is it confirmed that it will be 1st April worldwide?)

I am very happy with the purchase and want to thank everyone that has helped me with making my decision. VCA pieces are truly elegant and timeless, they are growing on me more and more!


----------



## aussief

I wanted to ask for all those that have bought their jewelry from a VCA  boutique- do you usually ask the SA for a new piece? How do you know if  the piece they show you is a new one or one that has been tried on by  others? The vintage alhambra MOP pendant I bought today had the price  tag on it but the SA assured me it was brand new. Do you usually request for a new piece?

I also understand why this thread is called the VCA *Addiction *thread now!  I am becoming addicted to each piece of VCA classic jewelry! With the pending price increase, I now have my eyes on the Sweet MOP  earrings! I just can't decide on WG or YG, would it be better to match  the pendant (which is WG)? What do you think? TIA


----------



## kim_mac

gorgeous TGG and sbelle!  
love the wg perlee (and cosmos ring) on you, i'll take two!  i think the rg is so pretty too.


----------



## Junkenpo

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....





sbelle said:


> I agree -- they look gorgeous with *tgg's* blonde hair.  So, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Do not despair brunettes, I think the green looks pretty great with dark hair too.  These earrings are not from this release of malachite, but are a vintage pair from the 80's.  Regardless, I like the green with dark hair too!



I can't wait to see full modeling pics of your 20 motif! I love the variations in malachite and i love tiger's eye. I also love your earrings, if memory serves... they are the large size, yes? Love love love!


----------



## ryu_chan

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....



Sbelle - 20 motif is so beautiful! Saw it yesterday at the nyc boutique. I am waiting for the 3 motif earrings. We will see how wearable they are


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ryu_chan said:


> Sbelle - 20 motif is so beautiful! Saw it yesterday at the nyc boutique. I am waiting for the 3 motif earrings. We will see how wearable they are


 Oh wow!
I really love these earrings but I had to take the practical route and buy the regular vintage earrings. 
Please do post mod shots once you have them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thank you dear sweet Kimber for posting photos for me and thanks to everybody for your very kind compliments. 
I sincerely appreciate how very supportive, encouraging and complimentary everybody is here.  
Such a wonderful little community


----------



## texasgirliegirl

i'll take two said:


> thank you :d
> is it the bracelet ,ring or earrings that you would like to see pics of ?
> In the meantime here is my white gold one layered with a rose gold one that i would love to have very soon .


wow!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sbelle,
Have you tried layering your malachite with TE?




sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love these earrings on you!
These earrings look gorgeous on brunettes!





sbelle said:


> I agree -- they look gorgeous with *tgg's* blonde hair.  So, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Do not despair brunettes, I think the green looks pretty great with dark hair too.  These earrings are not from this release of malachite, but are a vintage pair from the 80's.  Regardless, I like the green with dark hair too!


----------



## ryu_chan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh wow!
> I really love these earrings but I had to take the practical route and buy the regular vintage earrings.
> Please do post mod shots once you have them.


I recently got the WG MoP 3 motif earrings. Never had dangling earrings before.  Surprisingly they are so wearable, and I feel fabulous wearing them. So I decided to take a little more risk with malachite   Will post modeling photo once I get them.


----------



## xianni

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....


  what a lovely piece! couldn't wait for the modeling pic!


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....


Looks lovely and I am sure it will look even better on !!


----------



## chaneljewel

You're right sbelle...the malachite looks great on brunettes and blondes.  I'm blonde so know I'd love them for myself!
I bet your 20 motif is amazing...can't wait to see a modeling pic!


----------



## kimber418

sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!


----------



## Junkenpo

Oh now life is not fair!  I so envious of you ladies with your malachite!  I love how alive the green and gold look together.  I wish I was more comfortable with the weight of the 10 and 20 motif necklaces... they are so gorgeous.


----------



## kim_mac

beautiful kimber!  enjoy and congrats!


----------



## kimber418

Thank you Kim and Junkenpo~  

Funny you should mention weight of the 20 Junkenpo, as when I lifted my new 20 motif
Malachite out of the case I noticed it is indeed lighter than my MOP 20 and Turquoise 20 motif.  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## G&Smommy

Love all of the malachite pics!  The green is so pretty and vibrant!


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Thank you
> Is it the bracelet ,ring or earrings that you would like to see pics of ?
> In the meantime here is my white gold one layered with a rose gold one that I would love to have very soon .


 
I hope you get it!  They look gorgeous together!


----------



## cappys

I saw this today.  It is so pretty! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!


I love that some of the stripes are wavy.
Absolutely gorgeous. 
Truly stunning.


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> At more of a distance .Sorry it's not a clear photo ,I am not a very good photographer .


 
GORGEOURS!!!


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....


 


sbelle said:


> I agree -- they look gorgeous with *tgg's* blonde hair.  So, so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Do not despair brunettes, I think the green looks pretty great with dark hair too.  These earrings are not from this release of malachite, but are a vintage pair from the 80's.  Regardless, I like the green with dark hair too!


 
Thanks for your modeling pic!  Yes, they look great on you with your dark hair!!!
Love your malachite pieces!


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!


 
Very beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## aussief

sbelle said:


> I just received my 20 motif malachite and I love it!  There is variation among the motifs, but just enough to keep it interesting. Very much like the tigers eye.
> 
> The motif variation really is not something that you'd even see unless you got up close to the clovers.  There is very consistent color throughout.
> 
> I'll try and take better pictures later, but for now.....



Congrats on the new addition sbelle! I really like the variation amongst the malachite motifs


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!



Oh this is so pretty! I can't wait to get my 10-motif.


----------



## Aquarelle

Hi Ladies, all your pieces of jewelry are amazing. My favorite is the Perlee bracelet in RG. I have a question to its owners. What is the shape of this bracelet : round or oval?


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> gorgeous TGG and sbelle!
> love the wg perlee (and cosmos ring) on you, i'll take two!  i think the rg is so pretty too.





texasgirliegirl said:


> wow!





einseine said:


> GORGEOURS!!!





G&Smommy said:


> I hope you get it!  They look gorgeous together!





Florasun said:


> Oooooooh!  I want one! LOL! These are fabulous!


Thanks ladies I have been thinking of the rose gold bangle for some time .
Hoping I will have it very soon . Not sure I would dare to wear them together except maybe at home LOL


kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!


This is just gorgeous !!! Congrats . Look forward to some modelling shots !!
Did your SA give any special advice about durability or cleaning ?

AQUARELLE  the Perlee bangle is oval and very comfortable. I love the fact that I can take it on and off very easily


----------



## Designpurchaser

kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!




The colour of this is stunning. How beautiful will this look against a crisp white shirt


----------



## Aquarelle

I'll take two said:


> AQUARELLE  the Perlee bangle is oval and very comfortable. I love the fact that I can take it on and off very easily



Thanks I'll take two! I will seriously consider buying this bracelet


----------



## kimber418

Thank you everyone!  I do love the malachite.   I agree with you Designpurchaser that the 20 would look stunning against a crisp white shirt.  

I am obsessed with your Perlee bangle, I'll take two!   I have been looking at that photo and can't get it our of my mind.   I do love that you can take it off.  I think a white gold Perlee bangle is on my wish list (with diamonds


----------



## kim_mac

i'm thinking about getting 2 10s in yg mop...

quick question for those that own 20 motifs - do you ever wear a pendant layered with your 20 or keep it simple and wear just the 20?  would layering look too busy?  

TIA!


----------



## kimber418

Kim~ I have 2 -10 motif MOP in YG.  I have worn my Aaron Basha baby shoes (4 of them) with it a few times on a long plain gold chain (sort of hits above the MOP motifs) and I love it but lately only wear the MOP 20 but itself.  I have paired it with my 20 turquoise also but worry about them "touching" each other and doing damage.  It is all a matter of preference if you want to pair it with  a pendant.   I had my baby shoes soldered on a gorgeous gold bracelet a few years ago and I sort of regret it because I never wear it anymore.  

2 - 10's with MOP is the way to go.  I love to wear only one 10 from time to time depending on what I wearing.


----------



## kim_mac

thanks for the advice, kimber!  it's nice to hear that i can layer my pendants or just wear alone.  typically i'm not into layering pendants (i prefer clean, simple looks), but i don't like the thought of getting a 20 and leaving all my pendants wasting away in my jewelry box.  lately i've been purchasing things that i know i can use often (not fancy clothes or jewelry).  it makes me feel better knowing that i can wear a 20 and still wear my pendants.

and i can understand about pairing your two 20s and maybe doing damage.  sad because mop and turq are sooo beautiful together!  maybe you can get a jeweler to remove the baby shoe from bracelet?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Someone talk me down from the ledge.  The malachite is gorgeous, but I tend to layer my 20 motif necklaces.  I'd be a bit afraid to do that with malachite.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> i'm thinking about getting 2 10s in yg mop...
> 
> quick question for those that own 20 motifs - do you ever wear a pendant layered with your 20 or keep it simple and wear just the 20?  would layering look too busy?
> 
> TIA!


I keep it simple.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Someone talk me down from the ledge.  The malachite is gorgeous, but I tend to layer my 20 motif necklaces.  I'd be a bit afraid to do that with malachite.


What would you like to layer the malachite with?
I hardly think that you will find anybody to talk you down from the ledge..hahaha.

I love to imagine wearing these 20 motifs layered...I think that the malachite will be gorgeous with MOP, all yg or TE.  Just about anything except for carnelian, IMO.
Even so, after dreaming up these beautiful combinations I ultimately wear just one color at a time.


----------



## burberryprncess

kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20!  I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet.   I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous.  The color is perfect.  I will take more later when I can "play"!



Stunning!  I love the green and yellow gold combination.  Congratulations!


----------



## hermes_fan

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA just told me that they only got the malachite earrings in so far and the 10-motif will probably arrive later next week. I asked her to send me a pic of the 10-motif so i can make sure that i'm happy with the motifs, but she said she tried taking a picture of the earrings and the even the faint stripes become very prominent and she doesn't think I could judge just based on a picture. So I guess I'll just have to trust her to make a selection for me, and it doesn't sound like she's gonna get too many pieces in anyway.
> 
> I'm debating if I should get the earrings this time coz it costs more than the bracelet, which is a little harder to justify. Also I've made a few big purchases recently, including a love bracelet and 2 chanel bags, so I think I need to slow down a little bit. If malachite is really becoming a permanent collection, then I can wait, even with a 5% increase, it's still not too difficult to swallow the price difference. What do you ladies suggest?


 
I say wait as these are part of the permanent collection.  We are all so excited about the newness of the malachite that the possible increase that it makes it seem like "Oh i better do this NOW!" but maybe let the dust settle a bit from the launch and see how they do with keeping up the supply..  That's just my thought...  I was almost tempted to get the magic pendant (which i LOVE) until i realized that i could renovate a bedroom with a new custom closet and some new furniture for the same price and much more bang for my buck!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> What would you like to layer the malachite with?
> I hardly think that you will find anybody to talk you down from the ledge..hahaha.
> 
> I love to imagine wearing these 20 motifs layered...I think that the malachite will be gorgeous with MOP, all yg or TE.  Just about anything except for carnelian, IMO.
> Even so, after dreaming up these beautiful combinations I ultimately wear just one color at a time.



I almost always wear more than one at a time.  The only time I don't is when I wear one doubled.  I'm just worried about the wear to malachite.  I probably should wait to see how others report on how it holds up.


----------



## marialc121

There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful anniversary gift!  Congrats!  Your DH has good taste!


----------



## *jennifer*

^happy anniversary, *marialc121*!
 the 2 butterflies look so lovely on your hand. what a wonderful way to celebrate!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!


 Is it typical to wear these BTF rings so far up on the fingers?


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful anniversary gift!  Congrats!  Your DH has good taste!



Thanks, *G&Smommy*!  My DH does indeed have good taste.


----------



## marialc121

*jennifer* said:


> ^happy anniversary, *marialc121*!
> the 2 butterflies look so lovely on your hand. what a wonderful way to celebrate!



Thank you!  Our anni is in May but he was thinking ahead just in case my size wasn't available.


----------



## Junkenpo

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!



LOVE the pink and gold together, and the icy white of the other butterfly... and I must say that you have the loveliest hands as well!


----------



## marialc121

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is it typical to wear these BTF rings so far up on the fingers?



Hi *texasgirliegirl*!  I think in that pic it was positioned higher but in my reveal thread you can see one that is worn lower.  Also, the two butterflies are not aligned...one is up or down more, therefore, one butterfly may be higher on the finger.  Sorry if my explanation confuses you.


----------



## ryu_chan

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!



Wow! The ring looks so beautiful on you. Congratulations!


----------



## newmommy_va

So beautiful!!! Congrats on your lovely ring & anniversary!  



marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kimber418

So goregous marial!


----------



## marialc121

Junkenpo said:


> LOVE the pink and gold together, and the icy white of the other butterfly... and I must say that you have the loveliest hands as well!



Thank you for your kind compliments!



ryu_chan said:


> Wow! The ring looks so beautiful on you. Congratulations!






newmommy_va said:


> So beautiful!!! Congrats on your lovely ring & anniversary!





kimber418 said:


> So goregous marial!



Thank you!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful and congratulations on your one-year anniversary! The two butterfly ring with yellow sapphire has been #1 on my wishlist ever since I tried it on earlier this year.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

hermes_fan said:


> I say wait as these are part of the permanent collection.  We are all so excited about the newness of the malachite that the possible increase that it makes it seem like "Oh i better do this NOW!" but maybe let the dust settle a bit from the launch and see how they do with keeping up the supply..  That's just my thought...  I was almost tempted to get the magic pendant (which i LOVE) until i realized that* i could renovate a bedroom with a new custom closet and some new furniture for the same price and much more bang for my buck!*



haha, you are so right, and this is probably why I need to get as many jewelry pieces as possible before we get another house, because I'll probably want to spend most of my money on the house renovation later on.


----------



## marialc121

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Beautiful and congratulations on your one-year anniversary! The two butterfly ring with yellow sapphire has been #1 on my wishlist ever since I tried it on earlier this year.



Thank you!  DH loved the yellow sapphire when I tried it on the first time, but he felt the pink sapphire was more me.  Both are so beautiful and sparkly!


----------



## valnsw

Wow so many posts to catch up! 

*Texasgirliegirl, sbelle, kimber418*: Congrats on the malachite pieces. They all look gorgeous with the yellow gold! Love VCA's yellow gold.

*I'll take two*: Ooh lala, those pave Perlee bangles! So pretty 

*aussief*: Perhaps I should say, where I come from, HK probably would be the cheapest worldwide for me due to my home currency vs HKD, plus the fact that it's tax free.
Now the pound is weak against my home currency, so it should probably also be cheaper though I have not compared the prices.
Congrats on your new MOP piece!! I'm sure you are on


----------



## valnsw

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!


 

Congrats, u must be over the moon! It's such a pretty ring.

BTW, do u find the ring easy to wear and match your jewellery / clothes?


----------



## valnsw

*Other BTF butterflies ring owners:*

Do u find the ring easy to wear on a daily basis? 
Would u think that the yellow sapphire one or pink sapphire one would be easier to match / wear? 
I have a combination of white gold & yellow gold jewellery / watches and mix & match. For clothes, I wear a range of colours. Work wise, probably more neutral like black / grey, white while on casual Fridays or weekends, I will wear more pinks/reddish tones/purple or blue.

Based on the colours, yellow sapphire would probably go well with the jewellery / watches, while the pink sapphire is well, so feminine & pretty! 

So now I'm quite confused which one would be better. I haven't had the chance to try the yellow sapphire one. I tried the pink sapphire one but the size was for my ring finger, I would have preferred to wear on my middle finger.

I had taken a pic but somehow unable to upload...


----------



## marialc121

valnsw said:


> Congrats, u must be over the moon! It's such a pretty ring.
> 
> BTW, do u find the ring easy to wear and match your jewellery / clothes?



Thank you, valnsw!  The ring is indeed really beautiful.

It is easy and comfortable for me to wear.  Most of my jewelry are platinum, WG and RG so this ring goes well with them.  As far as my clothes, I usually wear neutral colors and mostly jeans.  Yesterday, I wore a pink top (you can see that in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/i-love-my-first-wedding-anniversary-gift-dh-809973.html) with jeans and a pair of flats.  

You should definitely try on the yellow sapphire ring.  You'll know which one you like better after you do so.  I had tried on that one and although, it was beautiful, I felt something was missing.  When I tried on the pink sapphire ring, I didn't want to take it off my finger!  

I'd love to see the pic and I hope you can upload it.  Can't wait to see which one you'll choose!


----------



## kim_mac

i have heard ladies say that this ring is comfortable and worn daily.  for me, it's comfortable but not as comfortable as let's say a band that just covers one finger.  maybe because i wear it on my middle finger and there's a lot of movement between pointer and middle finger as opposed to some ladies who wear it on their ring finger.  as far as matching, i have the yellow version and it goes with everything since it's both white and yellow gold.  i think pink would be similar.  i agree with maria that you should try them both on and you should know.  i think pink is pretty and feminine but yellow also is vibrant and looks luxurious.  

congrats again maria on your ring!  i was hoping you'd share also on this thread for all the vca lovers!  it's so so special!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

valnsw said:


> *Other BTF butterflies ring owners:*
> 
> Do u find the ring easy to wear on a daily basis?
> Would u think that the yellow sapphire one or pink sapphire one would be easier to match / wear?
> I have a combination of white gold & yellow gold jewellery / watches and mix & match. For clothes, I wear a range of colours. Work wise, probably more neutral like black / grey, white while on casual Fridays or weekends, I will wear more pinks/reddish tones/purple or blue.
> 
> Based on the colours, yellow sapphire would probably go well with the jewellery / watches, while the pink sapphire is well, so feminine & pretty!
> 
> So now I'm quite confused which one would be better. I haven't had the chance to try the yellow sapphire one. I tried the pink sapphire one but the size was for my ring finger, I would have preferred to wear on my middle finger.
> 
> I had taken a pic but somehow unable to upload...



I've had the opportunity to try on the ring and necklace in both the pink sapphire and yellow sapphire version, and quite to my surprise, I look so much better in the yellow sapphire both for ring and necklace. And yellow sapphire is a lot easier to match with my other gold-tone jewelry. So it's a no-brainer for me color-wise. But I really need to grow a money tree to get both the ring and necklace.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

kim_mac said:


> i have heard ladies say that this ring is comfortable and worn daily.  for me, it's comfortable but not as comfortable as let's say a band that just covers one finger.  maybe because i wear it on my middle finger and there's a lot of movement between pointer and middle finger as opposed to some ladies who wear it on their ring finger.  as far as matching, i have the yellow version and it goes with everything since it's both white and yellow gold.  i think pink would be similar.  i agree with maria that you should try them both on and you should know.  i think pink is pretty and feminine but yellow also is vibrant and looks luxurious.
> 
> congrats again maria on your ring!  i was hoping you'd share also on this thread for all the vca lovers!  it's so so special!



I've tried on quite a few VCA BTF rings including the lotus, frivole, etc., and the two-butterfly one is definitely the most comfortable among them. But I don't think any BTF ring can be as comfortable as a simple band ring.


----------



## valnsw

Here it goes, fingers crossed it works


----------



## Junkenpo

valnsw said:


> Here it goes, fingers crossed it works



Beautiful butterflies!  

And you are another one with long, lovely fingers... I got my dad's short fingers instead of my mother's lovely long ones, so I'm always envious.


----------



## marialc121

valnsw said:


> Here it goes, fingers crossed it works



Wow!  Looks really beautiful on your finger.  I'm sure either yellow or pink sapphire will look great on you.  You'll just have to decide which one you love more.


----------



## valnsw

Oh shucks, I used Safari to upload using 3G and my picture turned out upside down. The actual picture was in the right position, but somehow the picture got rotated after uploading.

*marialc121*:  Thanks for your input. U know what? It's so funny but I also was wearing a light pink dress that day when I tried on the ring!! 

Super co-incidence that my dress and the pink sapphire matched LOL

I want to try on the yellow sapphire if I get the chance, maybe the next few days if my SA can help me get a piece to try on.


----------



## valnsw

*kim_mac*: do u mean that the pointed ends of the butterflies poke at your fingers when u wear on middle finger? I was thinking of trying on that finger as I prefer the butterflies to be more "balanced" and evenly spread out.

I tried the pink sapphire on my ring finger as u can see in the pic. I was thinking, I would prefer not to as there may be a gap somewhere between the ring and the pinkie finger, if u KWIM?, that may make it look weird.


----------



## valnsw

*OuiCestLaVie*: I'm glad the yellow sapphire one suits u, so one less thing to think about. That's the thing too, I'm just thinking whether the wearability is enough to justify purchasing it. 

I already have a pave vintage alhambra ring that I wear almost daily, so not sure if will be sitting in the jewellery box if I get it. I forsee not much chance to wear say except maybe on weekends and that is probably like 1-2x a week?
Plus I am thinking of getting another VCA item first...

*Junkenpo*: Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> i have heard ladies say that this ring is comfortable and worn daily.  for me, it's comfortable but not as comfortable as let's say a band that just covers one finger.  maybe because i wear it on my middle finger and there's a lot of movement between pointer and middle finger as opposed to some ladies who wear it on their ring finger.  as far as matching, i have the yellow version and it goes with everything since it's both white and yellow gold.  i think pink would be similar.  i agree with maria that you should try them both on and you should know.  i think pink is pretty and feminine but yellow also is vibrant and looks luxurious.
> 
> congrats again maria on your ring!  i was hoping you'd share also on this thread for all the vca lovers!  it's so so special!



Thanks again!  The ring is a very special piece.

My wonderful SA told me that the pink sapphire version was originally a special/custom order for a client.  She wanted the ring to match the color of her Hermès bag.  Therefore, VCA came up with this idea of using pink sapphires.  They felt the piece turned out beautiful and other's should be able to enjoy it as well.  Thus, the creation of the pink sapphire butterfly collection.

Hope the story didn't put you to sleep.    Whoever that client was and if you are reading this, thank you for making some of our dreams come true.


----------



## marialc121

valnsw said:


> Oh shucks, I used Safari to upload using 3G and my picture turned out upside down. The actual picture was in the right position, but somehow the picture got rotated after uploading.
> 
> *marialc121*:  Thanks for your input. U know what? It's so funny but I also was wearing a light pink dress that day when I tried on the ring!!
> 
> Super co-incidence that my dress and the pink sapphire matched LOL
> 
> I want to try on the yellow sapphire if I get the chance, maybe the next few days if my SA can help me get a piece to try on.



What a coincidence!  Hehe...  The first time I tried it on, I was wearing a light gray sweater and that went well with the diamonds.  

I think the ring looks lovely on your ring finger but hopefully, you can try on the color and the right size to determine which one you like better.  Good luck!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

valnsw said:


> *OuiCestLaVie*: I'm glad the yellow sapphire one suits u, so one less thing to think about. That's the thing too, I'm just thinking whether the wearability is enough to justify purchasing it.
> 
> I already have a pave vintage alhambra ring that I wear almost daily, so not sure if will be sitting in the jewellery box if I get it. I forsee not much chance to wear say except maybe on weekends and that is probably like 1-2x a week?
> Plus I am thinking of getting another VCA item first...



Oh pave vintage alhambra ring is another one of my wish list items. I actually have a total of 3 rings on my VCA list (I know I know). Almost bought it around Christmas but then they released Christmas limited edition MOP pendant and the limited edition letterwood, so I had to get those pieces first, and now there's the Malachite...

I think pink sapphire look really great on your fingers. But I'm sure yellow sapphire will look just as nice with your pretty fingers.


----------



## I'll take two

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!


Looks beautiful on you .Congrats



valnsw said:


> Here it goes, fingers crossed it works



Both colours are gorgeous , I think I would struggle to choose between them .
Do let us know which you go for .


----------



## chaneljewel

Omg, the butterfly rings are just gorgeous!   So feminine and really special!


----------



## XCCX

valnsw said:


> Here it goes, fingers crossed it works



Gorgeous!!!

I love your Rolex too, details please?


----------



## valnsw

xactreality said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I love your Rolex too, details please?



^ it's a two tone (SS & yg) with mop dial roman markers, fluted bezel & jubilee bracelet. 

Your Rolex in your avatar looks great too!


----------



## XCCX

valnsw said:


> ^ it's a two tone (SS & yg) with mop dial roman markers, fluted bezel & jubilee bracelet.
> 
> Your Rolex in your avatar looks great too!



I knew it! If its a 31mm then we're watch twins! 

Thanks!


----------



## valnsw

xactreality said:


> I knew it! If its a 31mm then we're watch twins!
> 
> Thanks!



OT here but IIRC it should be the 31mm (forgot the measurement) because its the boy size, not the 36mm for sure and not the dainty ladies size which I believe should be 29mm?


----------



## XCCX

valnsw said:


> OT here but IIRC it should be the 31mm (forgot the measurement) because its the boy size, not the 36mm for sure and not the dainty ladies size which I believe should be 29mm?



Yup! sounds like the 31mm.. Sorry for being OOT!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

marialc121 said:


> Hi *texasgirliegirl*!  I think in that pic it was positioned higher but in my reveal thread you can see one that is worn lower.  Also, the two butterflies are not aligned...one is up or down more, therefore, one butterfly may be higher on the finger.  Sorry if my explanation confuses you.


Very pretty!
Lovely hands, too.


----------



## kim_mac

valnsw said:


> *kim_mac*: do u mean that the pointed ends of the butterflies poke at your fingers when u wear on middle finger? I was thinking of trying on that finger as I prefer the butterflies to be more "balanced" and evenly spread out.
> 
> I tried the pink sapphire on my ring finger as u can see in the pic. I was thinking, I would prefer not to as there may be a gap somewhere between the ring and the pinkie finger, if u KWIM?, that may make it look weird.



well, the butterfly next to my pointer finger doesn't necessarily "poke".  just that i feel it and i'm aware i'm wearing it.  i usually only wear it on the weekends since my other rings are slightly more comfortable.  i also prefer it on my middle finger for the "balanced" look.  i have a feeling it would be more comfortable on my ring finger since my double frivole btf ring is more comfortable since it's on my ring finger.  i think the butterfly ring looks very nice on the ring finger as well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!


 
What a wonderful DH!! The ring looks beautiful on you!


----------



## marialc121

I'll take two said:


> Looks beautiful on you .Congrats





texasgirliegirl said:


> Very pretty!
> Lovely hands, too.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> What a wonderful DH!! The ring looks beautiful on you!



Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## MYH

Some of the malachite pieces (earrings and 10 motif necklace) and prices are now on the VCA website!  Look in the vintage alhambra section.


----------



## Junkenpo

Obviously not VCA quality, but it is helping with the itch for TE in the meantime.  I found some loose beads, going to attempt string them together for a bracelet or something. Lol TE is hard to photograph.


----------



## sparklelisab

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone! Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all! Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings! So gorgeous!


 


kimber418 said:


> sbelle, I love your new malachite 20! I received mine this morning and have not had time to really examine it yet. I snapped a few photos and it is just gorgeous. The color is perfect. I will take more later when I can "play"!


 
Wow Kimber!!!  This is something else, isn't it!  Texasgirliegirl, so lovely on your ears with your light blond hair --great contrast.   What an elegant splash of color.  Congrats you girls!


----------



## lebagfairy

kimber418 said:


> Hi Everyone!  Texasgirliegirl wanted to share her new addition with you all!  Here are a few photos of her new Vintage Alhambra Malachite earrings!  So gorgeous!


 
Wow looks stunning with your hair and skintone, I love it on you, congrats!


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone own a Perlee pendant? I'm considering buying one (undecided on plain/diamond, white/pink gold) and would appreciate any opinions and/or pics!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Here it goes, fingers crossed it works


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies,is the Malachite perm? Is the pendant perm?My sa said no. TY


----------



## sbelle

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies,is the Malachite perm? Is the pendant perm?My sa said no. TY



My SA at NYC VCA said it is not a special edition, but now part of the permanent collection.


----------



## sjunky13

sbelle said:


> My SA at NYC VCA said it is not a special edition, but now part of the permanent collection.


YAY. TY. i can wait till next month.


----------



## einseine

valnsw said:


> Here it goes, fingers crossed it works


 
Love it!  I know it's not me, but I really enjoy this ring on other TPFers!


----------



## kimber418

I hate to see Van Cleef on page 2 so I am bumping this up!  Wake up VCA fans!


----------



## kim_mac

posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.


----------



## G&Smommy

kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.



Beautiful!  This is high up on my wish list too!  I tried it on again a few weeks ago!


----------



## beachy10

Betteridge has a 10 motif onyx if anyone is interested

http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-gold-black-onyx-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/7121/


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.



Stunning!  Looks so beautiful on you.  I love the Cosmos pendant but I'm biased because I have the small one.


----------



## dolphingirl

beachy10 said:


> Betteridge has a 10 motif onyx if anyone is interested
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-gold-black-onyx-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/7121/



Is it my eyes? How come there are so many gaps on the motifs between the stone and gold? Does it mean it is the older version, or wear and tear?


----------



## dolphingirl

kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.



This is stunning!


----------



## XCCX

I've been having these thoughts for some time now after seeing some of T&CO designs.. I was more specifically striked by the similiarity of one of thier bangles to the VCA Perlee.. I am just wondering who came up with the design 1st? And what are your thoughts about this striking similarity??
I really hope that my post doesn't bother anyone, I am just wondering..


----------



## Florasun

kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.



WOW! It woke me up, LOL! You look beautiful.


----------



## vannarene

xactreality said:


> I've been having these thoughts for some time now after seeing some of T&CO designs.. I was more specifically striked by the similiarity of one of thier bangles to the VCA Perlee.. I am just wondering who came up with the design 1st? And what are your thoughts about this striking similarity??
> I really hope that my post doesn't bother anyone, I am just wondering..




I noticed the same thing...


----------



## einseine

kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.


 
Beautiful!!!  Yes, I am fully awake!


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> I've been having these thoughts for some time now after seeing some of T&CO designs.. I was more specifically striked by the similiarity of one of thier bangles to the VCA Perlee.. I am just wondering who came up with the design 1st? And what are your thoughts about this striking similarity??
> I really hope that my post doesn't bother anyone, I am just wondering..


 
I know what you mean. I think Tiffany's Yours is older.  Perlee Collection's perlees(beads in French) come from vintage alhambra design.  I have an interesting comparison pic for you!  My RG Perlee vs. LVoeLetters's Yours (she must have returned it already!)  Yeah, they are look alike, but rathre different pieces.  Yours is round.  Perlee braclet is oval, thicker and openable.


----------



## I'll take two

Junkenpo said:


> Obviously not VCA quality, but it is helping with the itch for TE in the meantime.  I found some loose beads, going to attempt string them together for a bracelet or something. Lol TE is hard to photograph.


These beads are very pretty 


kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.


Lovely !!
The medium Cosmos is such a great piece as it can be worn for smart occasions or casual. I wear mine alternate days with the Magic pave pendant and often layer with a vintage twenty motif .


----------



## lubird217

dolphingirl said:


> Is it my eyes? How come there are so many gaps on the motifs between the stone and gold? Does it mean it is the older version, or wear and tear?



Yikes! I just looked at it up close and it really is bad on some of the motifs!


----------



## beachy10

dolphingirl said:


> Is it my eyes? How come there are so many gaps on the motifs between the stone and gold? Does it mean it is the older version, or wear and tear?


 
Looks like an older version. I don't care for the gaps either. Also, having the 2 inches in back means it's harder to layer another 10 motif or bracelet.

Thankfully I am not in the market for onyx. I want malachite!


----------



## kim_mac

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful!  This is high up on my wish list too!  I tried it on again a few weeks ago!



i seem to have a never-ending vca wish list too



marialc121 said:


> Stunning!  Looks so beautiful on you.  I love the Cosmos pendant but I'm biased because I have the small one.



love both the med and small.  someone told me that duchess camilla was wearing both med and small cosmos together as brooches!  



dolphingirl said:


> This is stunning!



thank you, dophingirl!



Florasun said:


> WOW! It woke me up, LOL! You look beautiful.



thank you, florasun!



einseine said:


> Beautiful!!!  Yes, I am fully awake!



thank you einseine - btw, your delicate wrists make all bracelets gorgeous!  you are tempting me to get a perlee!



I'll take two said:


> These beads are very pretty
> 
> Lovely !!
> The medium Cosmos is such a great piece as it can be worn for smart occasions or casual. I wear mine alternate days with the Magic pave pendant and often layer with a vintage twenty motif .



i completely agree with you about the versatility.  i'm seriously thinking 20 motif to layer with mine.  problem is i like the yg mop and it might looks strange with cosmos that's in wg...hmmmmm


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I know what you mean. I think Tiffany's Yours is older.  Perlee Collection's perlees(beads in French) come from vintage alhambra design.  I have an interesting comparison pic for you!  My RG Perlee vs. LVoeLetters's Yours (she must have returned it already!)  Yeah, they are look alike, but rathre different pieces.  Yours is round.  Perlee braclet is oval, thicker and openable.


I love the perlee bracelet.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> Looks like an older version. I don't care for the gaps either. Also, having the 2 inches in back means it's harder to layer another 10 motif or bracelet.
> 
> Thankfully I am not in the market for onyx. I want malachite!


I want the malachite, too!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ok malachite collectors, lets see some mod photos!!!!


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> love both the med and small.  someone told me that duchess camilla was wearing both med and small cosmos together as brooches!



That sounds so beautiful!  The cosmos pendant is so versatile.


----------



## marialc121

einseine said:


> I know what you mean. I think Tiffany's Yours is older.  Perlee Collection's perlees(beads in French) come from vintage alhambra design.  I have an interesting comparison pic for you!  My RG Perlee vs. LVoeLetters's Yours (she must have returned it already!)  Yeah, they are look alike, but rathre different pieces.  Yours is round.  Perlee braclet is oval, thicker and openable.



We are bangle twins!    Love the Perlee bangle and it looks great stacked with your Love!


----------



## I'll take two

Originally posted by Kim Mac 
 "love both the med and small.  someone told me that duchess camilla was wearing both med and small cosmos together "

Yes it was at the wedding of Prince William . I think my SM told me that it was the medium and the large which may be true as they both appear to have a stalk ,the large is HUGE !!!


----------



## marialc121

I'll take two said:


> Originally posted by Kim Mac
> "love both the med and small.  someone told me that duchess camilla was wearing both med and small cosmos together "
> 
> Yes it was at the wedding of Prince William . I think my SM told me that it was the medium and the large which may be true as they both appear to have a stalk ,the large is HUGE !!!



The cosmos is so beautiful!  It looks great worn as a brooch as well.    Thank you for posting that, *I'll take two*!


----------



## kim_mac

i'll take two ~ thank you for posting that picture of the 2 cosmos brooches.  wow, the  large cosmos is so beautiful as a brooch, and then putting a medium with  it is even more special.  (running off to google more images of her at  the wedding now to see different shots).


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> Betteridge has a 10 motif onyx if anyone is interested
> 
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-18k-gold-black-onyx-vintage-alhambra-necklace/p/7121/


I have to agree, the spacing looks terrible!  Poor necklace


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> ok malachite collectors, lets see some mod photos!!!!


+1


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:


> Originally posted by Kim Mac
> "love both the med and small.  someone told me that duchess camilla was wearing both med and small cosmos together "
> 
> Yes it was at the wedding of Prince William . I think my SM told me that it was the medium and the large which may be true as they both appear to have a stalk ,the large is HUGE !!!


Love this combo!  Very elegant.  Didn't think I would like it when I first read the post, but really do   Oh, to own not just 1 but 2.  Nicely done!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> posted this on a different thread but thought a picture might wake us up!  here's my fav cosmos pendant in action.


Gorgeous necklace. 
I love that it can be worn as a brooch.
So versatile!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> Looks like an older version. I don't care for the gaps either. Also, having the 2 inches in back means it's harder to layer another 10 motif or bracelet.
> 
> Thankfully I am not in the market for onyx. I want malachite!


That onyx ten motif looks a but off to me. 
While I don't question it's authenticity ( and if could just bd my iPhone ) the beading looks weird, more rope like than like beads. 
Perhaps it's just very vintage.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i've fallen in love with the delicate sweet bracelets. does anyone have a photo that shows how they look stacked together? are all the options on the website or are there others that may only be available in store?


----------



## sjunky13

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i've fallen in love with the delicate sweet bracelets. does anyone have a photo that shows how they look stacked together? are all the options on the website or are there others that may only be available in store?


Do a search, I know may people have them stacked!


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> That onyx ten motif looks a but off to me.
> While I don't question it's authenticity ( and if could just bd my iPhone ) the beading looks weird, more rope like than like beads.
> Perhaps it's just very vintage.



I can tell by date it is quite old! 

As for Malachite, going to VCA in NYC this weekend to pick out my piece! 

I am worried if I get the pendant, I will want the earrings too. BOO!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sjunky13 said:


> Do a search, I know may people have them stacked!




would you mind telling me where those photos are? i did search, just did again and can't find any. i'd love to see!


----------



## sjunky13

LamborghiniGirl said:


> would you mind telling me where those photos are? i did search, just did again and can't find any. i'd love to see!


Ok, let me help you. I had the pic on my old computer, just got this one last night.

It is a pic of sweets and a love bracelet. very cool!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, look on this page there are afew posts! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-655055-604.html

  what colors do you like?


----------



## beachy10

texasgirliegirl said:


> That onyx ten motif looks a but off to me.
> While I don't question it's authenticity ( and if could just bd my iPhone ) the beading looks weird, more rope like than like beads.
> Perhaps it's just very vintage.


 
You said it right...more rope than beads. I have seen this older style before and don't like it.
I much prefer the more current style of alhambra.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, look on this page there are afew posts!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...rpels-addiction-support-group-655055-604.html
> 
> what colors do you like?



sjunky13 you are an angel, thank you!!!  this is exactly what I was hoping for. Do you know if all the possible options for shapes and colors of each shape are on the website? Or could some be store-only? I think I would like a clover next.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I can tell by date it is quite old!
> 
> As for Malachite, going to VCA in NYC this weekend to pick out my piece!
> 
> I am worried if I get the pendant, I will want the earrings too. BOO!


Just plan on buying the earrings.


----------



## Fljill

Oh boy you hit the spot!!! I would die for this watch!! Well any of them but the VC&A limited addition there's several of them. I think a few of them are close to a million dollars. So sad that watch will never see my wrist!


----------



## modestine

Hello VCA TPF'ers again,

After a good break since buying my first VCA piece (yg turquoise Alhambra single motif pendant), which I love very very much, I think I might be on the market for my second piece.

I have fantasies about having an expansive Alhambra collections, but right now, being a young professional, I think it might be better to buy pieces I can wear more often, instead of switching out one VCA for another.

I was thinking about earrings.  I really like the small yellow gold frivole because of how they stand up off the ear lobe.  But I also really like the yellow gold motif earrings because of the detail and how delicate they look.

Any advice?  Or suggestions of other VCA pieces for a mini collection like mine?

Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I would recommend the small yg frivole earrings.  
They are very special and perfect earrings to wear with the necklaces without being too matchy matchy.
I have the yg Alhambra earrings but I honestly prefer the small yg frivoles...they are just so pretty!



modestine said:


> Hello VCA TPF'ers again,
> 
> After a good break since buying my first VCA piece (yg turquoise Alhambra single motif pendant), which I love very very much, I think I might be on the market for my second piece.
> 
> I have fantasies about having an expansive Alhambra collections, but right now, being a young professional, I think it might be better to buy pieces I can wear more often, instead of switching out one VCA for another.
> 
> I was thinking about earrings.  I really like the small yellow gold frivole because of how they stand up off the ear lobe.  But I also really like the yellow gold motif earrings because of the detail and how delicate they look.
> 
> Any advice?  Or suggestions of other VCA pieces for a mini collection like mine?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

LamborghiniGirl said:


> sjunky13 you are an angel, thank you!!!  this is exactly what I was hoping for. Do you know if all the possible options for shapes and colors of each shape are on the website? Or could some be store-only? I think I would like a clover next.



LG, you can go to the website and search "sweet".


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> LG, you can go to the website and search "sweet".



I have, what I meant is, are there any other shapes or color options beyond the website options?


----------



## valnsw

Hi *modestine*,

I would recommend the yg frivole earrings! I have those and they can go from casual to formal. They are very pretty & feminine plus I like the 3D effect. U should go try them at the boutique to see for yourself.

Plus it would be good to "diversify" your collection by having variety from different lignes


----------



## Jinsun

modestine said:


> Hello VCA TPF'ers again,
> 
> After a good break since buying my first VCA piece (yg turquoise Alhambra single motif pendant), which I love very very much, I think I might be on the market for my second piece.
> 
> I have fantasies about having an expansive Alhambra collections, but right now, being a young professional, I think it might be better to buy pieces I can wear more often, instead of switching out one VCA for another.
> 
> I was thinking about earrings.  I really like the small yellow gold frivole because of how they stand up off the ear lobe.  But I also really like the yellow gold motif earrings because of the detail and how delicate they look.
> 
> Any advice?  Or suggestions of other VCA pieces for a mini collection like mine?
> 
> Thanks!



Frivole all the way!  I have the gold 5 motif bracelet, and comparing the frivole to the VA...wow, so much pizazz. I couldn't justify the price of VA earclips but atleast the frivole has diamonds


----------



## joy88

Inspired by einseine and all you lovely ladies, my little contribution to the thread


----------



## ryu_chan

modestine said:


> Hello VCA TPF'ers again,
> 
> After a good break since buying my first VCA piece (yg turquoise Alhambra single motif pendant), which I love very very much, I think I might be on the market for my second piece.
> 
> I have fantasies about having an expansive Alhambra collections, but right now, being a young professional, I think it might be better to buy pieces I can wear more often, instead of switching out one VCA for another.
> 
> I was thinking about earrings.  I really like the small yellow gold frivole because of how they stand up off the ear lobe.  But I also really like the yellow gold motif earrings because of the detail and how delicate they look.
> 
> Any advice?  Or suggestions of other VCA pieces for a mini collection like mine?
> 
> Thanks!


Both are great choices. You should try both, and see what works better on you. I have the vintage alhambra YG earrings, and they are my staple earrings. No maintenance required, which is what i love about them. I do wear them with my 20 motif turquoise sometimes, and they look great.


----------



## chaneljewel

Frivoli earrings...I don't have them...yet...but are my next purchase!


----------



## XCCX

joy88 said:


> Inspired by einseine and all you lovely ladies, my little contribution to the thread



Is that pink???  What is it??? It's the 1st time I see it! Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## I'll take two

joy88 said:


> Inspired by einseine and all you lovely ladies, my little contribution to the thread



Very pretty ,
Thanks for posting !!!

PRICE RISE INFO 

I have just had confirmation of the new price of a couple of items which is effective from the 1st April in the UK 
The 20 motif solid rose gold vintage Alhambra 20 motif will be £11,500 ( current price £10,600 ) which seems to be an increase of between 9 and 10% !!!!!! 
The single motif rose gold earrings will be £ 3,350 ( current price £3,050 ) 
Sorry to be the bearer of such bad news ladies I was only expecting a 5% rise !!!


----------



## xianni

Will the price in US increase on 4/1? anyone can confirm?


----------



## joy88

xactreality said:


> Is that pink???  What is it??? It's the 1st time I see it! Sooo pretty!!!



Hi xactreality, they are pink gold.  Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## joy88

I'll take two said:


> Very pretty ,
> Thanks for posting !!!
> 
> PRICE RISE INFO
> 
> I have just had confirmation of the new price of a couple of items which is effective from the 1st April in the UK
> The 20 motif solid rose gold vintage Alhambra 20 motif will be £11,500 ( current price £10,600 ) which seems to be an increase of between 9 and 10% !!!!!!
> The single motif rose gold earrings will be £ 3,350 ( current price £3,050 )
> Sorry to be the bearer of such bad news ladies I was only expecting a 5% rise !!!



Hi I'll take two, thanks for the info!  Phew...Glad I bought them.


----------



## I'll take two

joy88 said:


> Hi I'll take two, thanks for the info!  Phew...Glad I bought them.


I hope you enjoy them even more now 
I am going to pull the trigger on some final pieces . The twenty motif rose gold to layer with my ten motif being one of them .


----------



## CATEYES

joy88 said:


> Inspired by einseine and all you lovely ladies, my little contribution to the thread


So beautiful!!! Yes Einseine is an enabler for sure!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I hope you enjoy them even more now
> I am going to pull the trigger on some final pieces . The twenty motif rose gold to layer with my ten motif being one of them .


 Nothing like a price increase to make us all spring into action.......
Any word of an increase here in the US?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Just thinking about this potential price increase makes me think....what final pieces would I like to have?  
I would ultimately like to consider the following-
small yg frivole earrings
small rg perlee hoops
onyx ear clips
malachite 20 motif.
What's on your final list?  Are we ever "done"?


----------



## CATEYES

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I have, what I meant is, are there any other shapes or color options beyond the website options?


Not that I've ever seen or heard of. I've seen the clover in carnelian with PG, mop with YG & solid PG. The heart in carnelian with PG and mop with YG. And the butterfly in turquoise with WG and mop with YG. I haven't heard I anyone has tried to special order a sweet from the house-may be worth asking an SA if you're longing for a different combination. I wish they would make any shape with turquoise and YG and onyx with YG or WG as well.


----------



## Junkenpo

I keep waiting for the news of the price increase axe falling in the USA.  If there is one, I hope it is not till at least late summer or fall.  I do want earrings/clips. I think I'm leaning toward tiger eye or all yg earclips. Maybe yg sweet earrings.


----------



## beachy10

I don't think we are ever done, even with price increases.
I do find I am getting pickier with what purchases I make since I have a nice VCA collection already.


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> I keep waiting for the news of the price increase axe falling in the USA.  If there is one, I hope it is not till at least late summer or fall.  I do want earrings/clips. I think I'm leaning toward tiger eye or all yg earclips. Maybe yg sweet earrings.


I didn't know the sweets came in solid YG, only saw PG on-line. The sweets I bought in YG with Turquoise have never been online either, only WG. Tiger eye ear clips sound divine-do you have a lot to match or that would look good with them?


----------



## beachy10

CATEYES said:


> I didn't know the sweets came in solid YG, only saw PG on-line. The sweets I bought in YG with Turquoise have never been online either, only WG. Tiger eye ear clips sound divine-do you have a lot to match or that would look good with them?


 
I've never seen the sweets earstuds in pg or yg. wow, would love to see some modeling shots.


----------



## kim_mac

hmmm, i'm craving some vca - 

yg mop 10 motif or
small yg frivole earclips???  all this talk about the yg frivole earclips is making me want them again!  this forum is dangerous!!!


----------



## marialc121

beachy10 said:


> I've never seen the sweets earstuds in pg or yg. wow, would love to see some modeling shots.



I have the sweets earstuds in pg.


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> hmmm, i'm craving some vca -
> 
> yg mop 10 motif or
> small yg frivole earclips???  all this talk about the yg frivole earclips is making me want them again!  this forum is dangerous!!!


DANGEROUS YES my poor DH has threatened to ban TPF at the router !!!
Of course he is far too soft to do so !!



marialc121 said:


> I have the sweets earstuds in pg.


So pretty !!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Just thinking about this potential price increase makes me think....what final pieces would I like to have?
> I would ultimately like to consider the following-
> small yg frivole earrings
> small rg perlee hoops
> onyx ear clips
> malachite 20 motif.
> 
> What's on your final list?  Are we ever "done"?


Good choice .
I am hoping that I am just about done after this pre price increase order.
It has to stop sometime LOL


----------



## ryu_chan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just thinking about this potential price increase makes me think....what final pieces would I like to have?
> I would ultimately like to consider the following-
> small yg frivole earrings
> small rg perlee hoops
> onyx ear clips
> malachite 20 motif.
> What's on your final list?  Are we ever "done"?


Malachite 20 motif will be so beautiful.
For me, after the malachite 3 motif earrings, it will be the YG 20 motif and maybe the YG 5 motif bracelet. I "think" I will be done after that


----------



## Junkenpo

marialc121 said:


> I have the sweets earstuds in pg.



I adore the sweet earstuds in all gold! They look great on you.  I'm so tempted by the sweets because they look delicate, but in all gold, they just shine.  



CATEYES said:


> I didn't know the sweets came in solid YG, only saw PG on-line. The sweets I bought in YG with Turquoise have never been online either, only WG. Tiger eye ear clips sound divine-do you have a lot to match or that would look good with them?



I love turquoise with yg, it's such a rich pop of color!  Aside from the beads I posted a few pages back, I have nothing in TE, but now that I've seen VCA TE in real life, I think it would look good with my coloring and complement my onyx bracelet.  Except for my ering and wedding band, I wear pretty much yellow gold all the time, so no clashing.


----------



## newmommy_va

lol... mine too!



I'll take two said:


> DANGEROUS YES *my poor DH has threatened to ban TPF at the router !!!
> Of course he is far too soft to do so !!*
> 
> So pretty !!
> 
> Good choice .
> I am hoping that I am just about done after this pre price increase order.
> It has to stop sometime LOL


----------



## marialc121

Junkenpo said:


> I adore the sweet earstuds in all gold! They look great on you.  I'm so tempted by the sweets because they look delicate, but in all gold, they just shine.



I love them too and they are the perfect size for me.  The other sweets earstuds are beautiful as well but with the pg I don't have to worry about taking them off every night.


----------



## tbbbjb

marialc121 said:


> I love them too and they are the perfect size for me.  The other sweets earstuds are beautiful as well but with the pg I don't have to worry about taking them off every night.



Does anyone know if they come in the all yg?


----------



## marialc121

tbbbjb said:


> Does anyone know if they come in the all yg?



I'm not too sure but when I purchased mine, they only had pg.


----------



## Junkenpo

I haven't seen them on the VCA site recently, but I'm pretty sure they do come in yg. When I was in the market for new earrings last year, the yg sweet was something I was considering but decided against as "too expensive for earrings".  I have trouble paying so much for jewelry I can't see unless I look in a mirror. lol  Which is why I kept fighting the urge to buy onyx ear clips, but now I'm back to square one because now I want the TE or maybe the all yg vintage or sweet. I think the "problem" is that there is really no wrong choice with VCA.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love the perlee bracelet.


 




marialc121 said:


> We are bangle twins!    Love the Perlee bangle and it looks great stacked with your Love!


 
I LOVED your Perlee Bracelet modeling pic (with your beautiful HW engagement ring!) and decided to buy it.  Thanks!


----------



## einseine

Wow!  Congrats joy!!!  We are 2 RG 10-motif twins!  Love the look of pendant and long necklace.  Love your dresses, too.



joy88 said:


> Inspired by einseine and all you lovely ladies, my little contribution to the thread


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Very pretty ,
> Thanks for posting !!!
> 
> PRICE RISE INFO
> 
> I have just had confirmation of the new price of a couple of items which is effective from the 1st April in the UK
> The 20 motif solid rose gold vintage Alhambra 20 motif will be £11,500 ( current price £10,600 ) which seems to be an increase of between 9 and 10% !!!!!!
> The single motif rose gold earrings will be £ 3,350 ( current price £3,050 )
> Sorry to be the bearer of such bad news ladies I was only expecting a 5% rise !!!


 
Thanks for the price info, I'll take two!

The 9-10% increase is really shocking, but I've just heard of much much worse news.  My friend in Japan purchased 2 X solid YG Alhambra 10 motif just before price increase end of March, for 1,365,000 yen.  The new price?  1,606,500 yen which is an increase of between 17 and 18%.

Carnelian 10-motif 777000 yen  ->840000 yen(8% rise)
Onyx 10-motif 672000 yen-> 756000 yen(12.5% rise)


----------



## einseine

marialc121 said:


> I have the sweets earstuds in pg.


 
Pretty!!!  Love your sweets!  I LOVE my onyx sweet studs.  I love my solid RG vintage alhambra earrings, but sweet ones are more comfortable.   (I don't take  them off every night.... Perhaps I should because it is very easy for onyx to get dirty...)


----------



## Florasun

Have any of you tried connecting two ten motif necklaces and the five motif bracelet to get a super-long necklace? I am thinking about getting two tens instead of a twenty so I could have more versatility, but think connecting the three might look kind of hokey with all the clasps showing.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok guys, need some help.
Saw this IRL and love it!  I would skip the long Malachite necklace for this. 

I want a necklace I can get a lot of use from and this was great. I want it to have presence , but not be too much for everyday. 

What do you think? http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...cklaces/b7221900-panthere-de-cartier-necklace


----------



## Junkenpo

joy88 said:


> Inspired by einseine and all you lovely ladies, my little contribution to the thread



Beautiful!  Thank you so much for sharing them with an outfit... they really give that something extra to your dresses. I love seeing how well they go with everything!


----------



## joy88

CATEYES said:


> So beautiful!!! Yes Einseine is an enabler for sure!



Thank you CATEYES!  Your ID is so cute!


----------



## joy88

einseine said:


> Wow!  Congrats joy!!!  We are 2 RG 10-motif twins!  Love the look of pendant and long necklace.  Love your dresses, too.



Thank you einseine!  I'm so glad that I consulted you before I made the purchase.  I would have gone for the 20-motif if I did not.  I love the two 10-motif.  It gives more options to wear.   Thanks again!


----------



## joy88

Junkenpo said:


> Beautiful!  Thank you so much for sharing them with an outfit... they really give that something extra to your dresses. I love seeing how well they go with everything!



Hi Junkenpo,  thank you.  You are right, it does give any outfit something extra.  It's so wearable.


----------



## marialc121

einseine said:


> I LOVED your Perlee Bracelet modeling pic (with your beautiful HW engagement ring!) and decided to buy it.  Thanks!



You are so sweet.


----------



## marialc121

einseine said:


> Pretty!!!  Love your sweets!  I LOVE my onyx sweet studs.  I love my solid RG vintage alhambra earrings, but sweet ones are more comfortable.   (I don't take  them off every night.... Perhaps I should because it is very easy for onyx to get dirty...)



I love the onyx sweets studs too but was worried that they would be too precious and would need to becareful with wearing them.  It's good to know that you sleep in them too.  Another item to my never-ending wishlist.  shhhh.....DH thinks I'm done for awhile after I got my two butterflies.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

marialc121 said:


> I love the onyx sweets studs too but was worried that they would be too precious and would need to becareful with wearing them.  It's good to know that you sleep in them too.  Another item to my never-ending wishlist.  shhhh.....DH thinks I'm done for awhile after I got my two butterflies.



I wore my carnelian sweet ear stubs for a week but i was carefully when in shower, and they seem to survive just fine.


----------



## chaneljewel

The sweet earrings are the smallest ones, right?


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I wore my carnelian sweet ear stubs for a week but i was carefully when in shower, and they seem to survive just fine.


Oh how I wish these sweet carnelians were available in the U.S.


----------



## CATEYES

joy88 said:


> Thank you CATEYES!  Your ID is so cute!



Thank you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> hmmm, i'm craving some vca -
> 
> yg mop 10 motif or
> small yg frivole earclips???  all this talk about the yg frivole earclips is making me want them again!  this forum is dangerous!!!


Both!


----------



## tbbbjb

sjunky13 said:


> Ok guys, need some help.
> Saw this IRL and love it!  I would skip the long Malachite necklace for this.
> 
> I want a necklace I can get a lot of use from and this was great. I want it to have presence , but not be too much for everyday.
> 
> What do you think? http://www.cartier.us/collections/j...cklaces/b7221900-panthere-de-cartier-necklace


Personal preference, but I am not a fan.  It is a real signature piece, though.  It could be the necklace that defines you.  The malachite would not be IMHO.


----------



## tbbbjb

chaneljewel said:


> The sweet earrings are the smallest ones, right?


Yes.  The are called earstuds and have the french backs which are a real pain to get on, but very secure once you do


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> Personal preference, but I am not a fan.  It is a real signature piece, though.  It could be the necklace that defines you.  The malachite would not be IMHO.


TY! I am looking for something unique and saw this! 
I want one signature piece that is unique. if not this , I may have to make one.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Can anyone who wears the Magic Alhambra bracelet speak to the wearability/comfort? Is it annoying that the charm that hangs always falls to below your wrist? Or do you get used to it? I tried it on, just curious if you constantly fidget with it throughout the day, bringing the charm back to the front of your hand.


----------



## sjunky13

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can anyone who wears the Magic Alhambra bracelet speak to the wearability/comfort? Is it annoying that the charm that hangs always falls to below your wrist? Or do you get used to it? I tried it on, just curious if you constantly fidget with it throughout the day, bringing the charm back to the front of your hand.



I love it, but it is a pain. It never falls how you want it too. It may not bother you, it usually falls on the underside and I would worry about scratches, I know you like to stack your bracelets.


----------



## Bethc

marialc121 said:


> There has been some beautiful pieces posted lately and I'd like to share my new ring that DH gave me for our one year anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share!



I love this!! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## dolphingirl

Ladies, I need your help here.  

I am seriously thinking about getting a Vintage Alhambra bracelet to stack with my other gold bangle, but recently I have seen pictures of some vintage pieces with the pearls (or beads on the edges) flatten out.  For VA bracelet owners out there, does it happen to your bracelet after wearing it for a few months / years? 

Below are two links I found on the bay but after looking at the pictures, I am a bit scared away from acquiring this collection.  Seems like the beads are worn out and the prongs are separated from the edge.  

I am looking into wearing the bracelet and 20 motif necklace frequently, so if the gold gets worn out quickly, I may not be a good candidate to wear these pieces.  

Perlee collection is another thing I like, but will this have the same problem with the beads?

Your thoughts, ladies?



http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec734a5d7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec734d2e5


----------



## dolphingirl

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Can anyone who wears the Magic Alhambra bracelet speak to the wearability/comfort? Is it annoying that the charm that hangs always falls to below your wrist? Or do you get used to it? I tried it on, just curious if you constantly fidget with it throughout the day, bringing the charm back to the front of your hand.



I have tried it in the boutique and the dangling thing was a pain so I did not get it.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dolphingirl said:


> Ladies, I need your help here.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about getting a Vintage Alhambra bracelet to stack with my other gold bangle, but recently I have seen pictures of some vintage pieces with the pearls (or beads on the edges) flatten out.  For VA bracelet owners out there, does it happen to your bracelet after wearing it for a few months / years?
> 
> Below are two links I found on the bay but after looking at the pictures, I am a bit scared away from acquiring this collection.  Seems like the beads are worn out and the prongs are separated from the edge.
> 
> I am looking into wearing the bracelet and 20 motif necklace frequently, so if the gold gets worn out quickly, I may not be a good candidate to wear these pieces.
> 
> Perlee collection is another thing I like, but will this have the same problem with the beads?
> 
> Your thoughts, ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec734a5d7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...461?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec734d2e5


The older version had a more rope like appearance vs the beading. 
I have not had any problems with my pieces but I collect necklaces and earrings, not the bracelets.


----------



## dolphingirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> The older version had a more rope like appearance vs the beading.
> I have not had any problems with my pieces but I collect necklaces and earrings, not the bracelets.



Thank you TGG.  I am more worried about the bracelet since it is most likely to have scratches from use.  But, having the gold part worn and flatten is not the same as scratches.  I don't know if it is due to the gold not so durable or the nature of the design.


----------



## stmary

Hi,
   I'm interested in sweet alhambra earring, can somebody please tell me is the back of the earring clip/post/french hook? TIA.


----------



## beachy10

stmary said:


> Hi,
> I'm interested in sweet alhambra earring, can somebody please tell me is the back of the earring clip/post/french hook? TIA.


 
they are posts with la pousette backs


----------



## marialc121

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I wore my carnelian sweet ear stubs for a week but i was carefully when in shower, and they seem to survive just fine.



You just added another item to my wish list.


----------



## marialc121

Bethc said:


> I love this!! Happy anniversary!!



Thank you, Bethc!  I love your butterfly ring and pendant as well?  They look stunning on you!  How are you enjoying the pink butterfly pendant?  It is really gorgeous in person.


----------



## marialc121

I hope you guys don't mind me having too much fun in taking pics of my ring, but I got carried away and took some in the sun, indoors and with flash.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## Florasun

marialc121 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me having too much fun in taking pics of my ring, but I got carried away and took some in the sun, indoors and with flash.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



It's very beautiful! Share away!


----------



## kim_mac

of course not!  pics are the best part of this thread!  the ring looks beautiful on you!  thank you for sharing, marialc!


----------



## newmommy_va

So pretty!! Pics are the best part of this thread!! Love these!! 



marialc121 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me having too much fun in taking pics of my ring, but I got carried away and took some in the sun, indoors and with flash.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## karylicious

Just love looking at your gorgeous ring pics!!


----------



## kimber418

marial~  Thank you for sharing your beautiful ring with us!  I just love it.  What a wonderful way to remember your first anniversary!


----------



## valnsw

marialc121 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me having too much fun in taking pics of my ring, but I got carried away and took some in the sun, indoors and with flash.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



Love this ring!!


----------



## valnsw

Has the price increased today in your part of the world as mentioned by some tpfers?

I still have a week before finalising the pieces I want to get before price increase, but feel so stressed as there are too many of them I like but I can't have them all.


----------



## Khad

Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share


----------



## dolphingirl

Khad said:


> Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share



Black and white, you are well covered.  Beautiful collection!  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Khad

dolphingirl said:


> Black and white, you are well covered.  Beautiful collection!  Thank you for sharing with us.



Thanks very much dolphingirl,  for the color i'd love to add some turquoise&#128521;


----------



## dolphingirl

Khad said:


> Thanks very much dolphingirl,  for the color i'd love to add some turquoise&#128521;



That would be a good pop of color. Carnelian is not bad either, if you like red.


----------



## I'll take two

Khad said:


> Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share


Not humble at all !! Lovely 


valnsw said:


> Has the price increased today in your part of the world as mentioned by some tpfers?
> 
> I still have a week before finalising the pieces I want to get before price increase, but feel so stressed as there are too many of them I like but I can't have them all.


Interesting price info .
The diamond Perlee bangle and earrings have not been increased 
Unfortunately the Alhambra pieces have


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I'll take two said:


> Not humble at all !! Lovely
> 
> Interesting price info .
> The diamond Perlee bangle and earrings have not been increased
> Unfortunately the Alhambra pieces have



Oh no, are you referring to the US price?


----------



## marialc121

Florasun said:


> It's very beautiful! Share away!





kim_mac said:


> of course not!  pics are the best part of this thread!  the ring looks beautiful on you!  thank you for sharing, marialc!





newmommy_va said:


> So pretty!! Pics are the best part of this thread!! Love these!!





karylicious said:


> Just love looking at your gorgeous ring pics!!





kimber418 said:


> marial~  Thank you for sharing your beautiful ring with us!  I just love it.  What a wonderful way to remember your first anniversary!





valnsw said:


> Love this ring!!




Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## purseaddictnew

Khad said:


> Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share


nice collection! love the earrings? are they heavy at all? the two motif drop earrings is on my wish list.


----------



## Khad

I'll take two said:


> Not humble at all !! Lovely
> 
> Interesting price info .
> The diamond Perlee bangle and earrings have not been increased
> Unfortunately the Alhambra pieces have


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Khad

purseaddictnew said:


> nice collection! love the earrings? are they heavy at all? the two motif drop earrings is on my wish list.


They are not heavy at all, at the beginning i wanted the 2 clovers but when i tried the 3 I immediately changed my mind, they are more versatile and they suit with my onyx o& mop bracelets... I'm so happy i've chosen those earrings


----------



## burberryprncess

marialc121 said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me having too much fun in taking pics of my ring, but I got carried away and took some in the sun, indoors and with flash.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!



Very pretty!  Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## burberryprncess

Khad said:


> Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share



Stunning collection!  Is that the vintage alhambra necklace?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Khad said:


> Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share



Very pretty!!!

Absolutely love the earrings.


----------



## marialc121

burberryprncess said:


> Very pretty!  Is it comfortable to wear?



Thank you!  

It is comfortable to wear.  I've been wearing it almost daily and it doesn't bother me at all except for the distraction from the sparkly butterflies.


----------



## valnsw

I was told the prices of jewellery pieces will increase by 5-8% while that of watches will be by 10%


----------



## valnsw

This little lovelie came home with me today 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## valnsw

With flash:







Under natural lighting:


----------



## Florasun

Khad said:


> Here is my humble VCA collection, thanks for letting me share



Not humble at all. I LOVE the three motif earrings! Wish I had a pair. Thank you for posting photos!


----------



## Lharding

valnsw said:


> This little lovelie came home with me today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!


----------



## tbbbjb

valnsw said:


> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under natural lighting:



OMG, love it, love it, LOVE it!  Congratulations and wear it in good health and happiness always!


----------



## sjunky13

valnsw said:


> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under natural lighting:




I LOVE this! It looks sooo good on your hand. perfect amount of bling and sleek!


----------



## marialc121

valnsw said:


> This little lovelie came home with me today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!!!  Looks fantastic on your lovely finger!


----------



## XCCX

Is she wearing the Perlee?


----------



## kim_mac

pretty ring!


----------



## Khad

Florasun said:


> Not humble at all. I LOVE the three motif earrings! Wish I had a pair. Thank you for posting photos!


Thanks! i hope you'll get them very soon&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Khad

burberryprncess said:


> Stunning collection!  Is that the vintage alhambra necklace?


Thank you so much, the necklace & the earrings are from the magic alhambra collection, only the 2 bracelets are vintage,


----------



## CATEYES

xactreality said:


> Is she wearing the Perlee?


Certainly looks like it!


----------



## valnsw

Lharding said:


> Gorgeous!





tbbbjb said:


> OMG, love it, love it, LOVE it!  Congratulations and wear it in good health and happiness always!





sjunky13 said:


> I LOVE this! It looks sooo good on your hand. perfect amount of bling and sleek!





marialc121 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Looks fantastic on your lovely finger!





kim_mac said:


> pretty ring!



Thanks ladies  loving this ring!


----------



## kim_mac

khad ~ well thought out and classic collection!


----------



## sjunky13

xactreality said:


> Is she wearing the Perlee?


Didn't she steal VCA designs? LOL


----------



## dolphingirl

So maybe that is her own design? 



sjunky13 said:


> Didn't she steal VCA designs? LOL


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dolphingirl said:


> So maybe that is her own design?


 Did I miss something?
What photo are you all referring to?


----------



## *emma*

They are referring to the photo with Heidi Klum holding her daughter on this page.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

*emma* said:


> They are referring to the photo with Heidi Klum holding her daughter on this page.


 Thank you!
For some strange reason the image does not show up on my screen.


----------



## ILoveC

valnsw said:


> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under natural lighting:



Wow. Have to add to my wish list. Which never gets any shorter!


----------



## Khad

kim_mac said:


> khad ~ well thought out and classic collection!


Thank you so much dear, it's a pleasure to share those gorgeous VCA creations


----------



## Gracebleu

Hi - new to this forum but so glad to have found it!
Looking for some advice - big anniversary coming up and torn between a socrates inbetween ring or a 10 mop wg? Love both! Any suggestions -


----------



## I'll take two

valnsw said:


> This little lovelie came home with me today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


So pretty ,big congrats !!


Gracebleu said:


> Hi - new to this forum but so glad to have found it!
> Looking for some advice - big anniversary coming up and torn between a socrates inbetween ring or a 10 mop wg? Love both! Any suggestions -



Either would be a great choice .Buy the one that you think you will wear and love the most .


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> Didn't she steal VCA designs? LOL


Yeah, idk if VCA sued her or issued a cease and desist letter for her to stop selling her clover designed jewelry on QVC or HSN, but she stopped either way. Guess she didn't mind and still likes clovers or else she wouldn't have spent so much on this piece. To me, it doesn't look like the stuff I had seen that she was selling by a long shot. This VCA bracelet is way nicer!


----------



## CATEYES

Gracebleu said:


> Hi - new to this forum but so glad to have found it!
> Looking for some advice - big anniversary coming up and torn between a socrates inbetween ring or a 10 mop wg? Love both! Any suggestions -


Is there a reason you chose these two? Did she mention she liked them? I know which I'd choose but not knowing her, its hard to say. I would do as I'll Take Two suggested and try to figure out which she would love more. Either will be a lovely anniversary present!


----------



## ryu_chan

Gracebleu said:


> Hi - new to this forum but so glad to have found it!
> Looking for some advice - big anniversary coming up and torn between a socrates inbetween ring or a 10 mop wg? Love both! Any suggestions -


Hi - I have both pieces (Two 10 motifs), and love both. I would personally do a 20 motif. if not, 10 motif first, and get another 10 motif later. As much as I love my Socrate ring, I get more use out of the necklace.


----------



## valnsw

ILoveC said:


> Wow. Have to add to my wish list. Which never gets any shorter!



Thanks! Yea I know the feeling, the wish list doesn't get shorter with VCA!



I'll take two said:


> So pretty ,big congrats !!



Thanks! Have u gotten anything yet?  your collection is TDF!


----------



## valnsw

Gracebleu said:


> Hi - new to this forum but so glad to have found it!
> Looking for some advice - big anniversary coming up and torn between a socrates inbetween ring or a 10 mop wg? Love both! Any suggestions -



I was in the same situation as u, wondering which one I should get. Was contemplating between 10+5 motif mop yg (necklace link with bracelet) but after some days of thinking I realised I probably would not be wearing as much since I already had a mop yg pendant. 

Then I tried the socrates BTF ring and really liked it. 

Which one sings out more to u? U should try out in the boutique, really makes a difference & u should consider your lifestyle as well as what u have in current collection. HTHs!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was chatting with my SA at Neimans yesterday. We are both obsessed with vintage alhambra pieces. Neimans is having a trunk show for Verdura this weekend. I was looking at the latest Verdura catalog and I was struck by a thought. _I love Verdura, but I wear Van Cleef._ There's not a day that goes by when I'm not wearing one of my 20-motifs. They are so easy to wear. And at the price points of both lines, I'm going to buy what I'm going to wear.

That being said Verdura has some stunning pieces this season.

Neimans Triple Points is next week. Anyone getting anything special???


----------



## dolphingirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I was chatting with my SA at Neimans yesterday. We are both obsessed with vintage alhambra pieces. Neimans is having a trunk show for Verdura this weekend. I was looking at the latest Verdura catalog and I was struck by a thought. _I love Verdura, but I wear Van Cleef._ There's not a day that goes by when I'm not wearing one of my 20-motifs. They are so easy to wear. And at the price points of both lines, I'm going to buy what I'm going to wear.
> 
> That being said Verdura has some stunning pieces this season.
> 
> Neimans Triple Points is next week. Anyone getting anything special???



I am really tempted by this triple point thing but I have no clue how it works.  I do not even have a Neiman card.  Do we need to open account first? Then will we be able to have some % off for the first day of spending? I am eyeing on the TE 20 motif or a black onyx VA bracelet.


----------



## beachy10

dolphingirl said:


> I am really tempted by this triple point thing but I have no clue how it works. I do not even have a Neiman card. Do we need to open account first? Then will we be able to have some % off for the first day of spending? I am eyeing on the TE 20 motif or a black onyx VA bracelet.


 
You have to have a Neimans card to get the points. They don't give you money back, you get gift cards in the mail good to spend at Neimans.


----------



## Florasun

I am going to a VCA trunk show tonite at my local Neimans. I wonder what they will have that I haven't already seen here? I would love to see some of the pieces IRL.


----------



## etoupebirkin

dolphingirl said:


> I am really tempted by this triple point thing but I have no clue how it works.  I do not even have a Neiman card.  Do we need to open account first? Then will we be able to have some % off for the first day of spending? I am eyeing on the TE 20 motif or a black onyx VA bracelet.



As beachy10 mentioned, you need to open a Neimans account. I think when you open one up, you get 10K points.

For every dollar you spend, you get 3 points. On a triple points event, you get 9 points for every dollar spent.

Let's say you bought that 20-motif onyx necklace = $14,800 x 9 = 133,200 points, which equals a $1300 gift card.

If you get to be President's Circle level (which is not hard if you're buying a lot of VCA), you get 5 points per dollar or 15 points on a triple points event, so that 20 motif would be = $14,800 x15 = 222,000 a $2,200 gift card.

Plus they have 6 and 12 month interest free payment plans, too.

What makes the points event special, is that VCA is included in these purchases. With the non-point special events (the spend $10K, get a $1,500 gift card-type promotions), VCA is excluded.

VCA is so expensive. It makes sense to purchase VCA at Neiman's during one of these events.

I know far too much about this stuff.


----------



## dolphingirl

beachy10 said:


> You have to have a Neimans card to get the points. They don't give you money back, you get gift cards in the mail good to spend at Neimans.



Thank you for the info.  So, opening a neiman card would be my first step to take.


----------



## dolphingirl

etoupebirkin said:


> As beachy10 mentioned, you need to open a Neimans account. I think when you open one up, you get 10K points.
> 
> For every dollar you spend, you get 3 points. On a triple points event, you get 9 points for every dollar spent.
> 
> Let's say you bought that 20-motif onyx necklace = $14,800 x 9 = 133,200 points, which equals a $1300 gift card.
> 
> If you get to be President's Circle level (which is not hard if you're buying a lot of VCA), you get 5 points per dollar or 15 points on a triple points event, so that 20 motif would be = $14,800 x15 = 222,000 a $2,200 gift card.
> 
> Plus they have 6 and 12 month interest free payment plans, too.
> 
> What makes the points event special, is that VCA is included in these purchases. With the non-point special events (the spend $10K, get a $1,500 gift card-type promotions), VCA is excluded.
> 
> VCA is so expensive. It makes sense to purchase VCA at Neiman's during one of these events.
> 
> I know far too much about this stuff.




Thank you for the detailed info.  This whole thing sounds too tempting. And if I can ship the purchase to a state without a Neiman, I can have extra savings on sales tax.  That will soon add up to another VCA item.


----------



## etoupebirkin

dolphingirl said:


> Thank you for the detailed info.  This whole thing sounds too tempting. And if I can ship the purchase to a state without a Neiman, I can have extra savings on sales tax.  That will soon add up to another VCA item.



I wish I had that option. I was adding up the sales tax on the stuff i've purchased in the last year and it's staggering.


----------



## pinktailcat

It will be a great deal  And yes, if you could send to the state without VCA/NM that will be the absolutely best deal you could get in the U.S.


----------



## etoupebirkin

pinktailcat said:


> It will be a great deal  And yes, if you could send to the state without VCA/NM that will be the absolutely best deal you could get in the U.S.



You're right about the 2 points per dollar in the lower spend levels. Thanks for correcting me. For some reason I seem to recall it was 3 points. They changed the point system a few years ago. At my level, I get 5 points per dollar. You do not want my Neimans bill.

But I did memo to purchase a 20-motif chalcedony, matching 3 motif drop earrings and a 20-motif carnelian. So I am done for a while.


----------



## pinktailcat

etoupebirkin said:


> You're right about the 2 points per dollar in the lower spend levels. Thanks for correcting me. For some reason I seem to recall it was 3 points. They changed the point system a few years ago. At my level, I get 5 points per dollar. You do not want my Neimans bill.
> 
> But I did memo to purchase a 20-motif chalcedony, matching 3 motif drop earrings and a 20-motif carnelian. So I am done for a while.



After writing a long post, I saw your great post, so I deleted what I wrote, but yes,

$1 for 2 points, and 6 points during the triple points event 

If you already spent $75,000 you get 5 points per $1, so 15 points per $1 which is GREAT

Saks and Bloomingdale offer more generous points system, but they don't offer VCA. So it is the best deal you could get buying VCA


----------



## dolphingirl

Oh gosh, ladies, this is good enabling.  And yes, buying a few pieces of VCA a year, it sents you up to the top Circle quite easily. Now I need a good vSA SA for Neiman.  Can someone recommend one?


----------



## allure244

Betteridge has a 9 motif station frivole necklace on the website now.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ahhh!  There are TE earclips on ebay now, under retail. I'm so tempted... there's even a video of them rotating and you can see how the shine changes as the light hits it differently.


----------



## dolphingirl

Junkenpo said:


> Ahhh!  There are TE earclips on ebay now, under retail. I'm so tempted... there's even a video of them rotating and you can see how the shine changes as the light hits it differently.



Thank you for this.  

I so wish they were the newer version, i.e., more pearl like than rope like on the edges.  I like how the posts are longer (which is what I need) compared to the newer ones but sigh, I can't get over that the four "dots", prongs maybe, are not connected to the edge.  

I will keep looking on the bay, or bite the bullet and get from Neiman taking advantage of triple point event.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm so tempted to buy another piece of vca with the points promotion...I already getting the malachite single pendant but want earrings so badly.    



etoupebirkin said:


> As beachy10 mentioned, you need to open a Neimans account. I think when you open one up, you get 10K points.
> 
> For every dollar you spend, you get 3 points. On a triple points event, you get 9 points for every dollar spent.
> 
> Let's say you bought that 20-motif onyx necklace = $14,800 x 9 = 133,200 points, which equals a $1300 gift card.
> 
> If you get to be President's Circle level (which is not hard if you're buying a lot of VCA), you get 5 points per dollar or 15 points on a triple points event, so that 20 motif would be = $14,800 x15 = 222,000 a $2,200 gift card.
> 
> Plus they have 6 and 12 month interest free payment plans, too.
> 
> What makes the points event special, is that VCA is included in these purchases. With the non-point special events (the spend $10K, get a $1,500 gift card-type promotions), VCA is excluded.
> 
> VCA is so expensive. It makes sense to purchase VCA at Neiman's during one of these events.
> 
> I know far too much about this stuff.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> I'm so tempted to buy another piece of vca with the points promotion...I already getting the malachite single pendant but want earrings so badly.


The earrings are so beautiful!
Initially I felt concerned about their versatility.  Green?
If you wear a lot of neutrals like I do, you may find that they really do look great with more than you might have imagined. I really like them with black, white, tan, charcoal, chocolate and navy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Ahhh!  There are TE earclips on ebay now, under retail. I'm so tempted... there's even a video of them rotating and you can see how the shine changes as the light hits it differently.


There is also a ten motif necklace...........


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Asking my question again as I am desperate for someone to reply who has the Magic Alhambra bracelet. I have gone to try it on several times now and I absolutely love it. That is... when the big charm is hanging on the front of my hand, not underneath my wrist.

Can anyone who owns it tell me if going about their day, it gets very annoying? Or do you get used to it?

I would need to shorten the chain quite a bit, almost 2 inches, so maybe that would diminish the movement?


----------



## I'll take two

lamborghinigirl said:


> asking my question again as i am desperate for someone to reply who has the magic alhambra bracelet. I have gone to try it on several times now and i absolutely love it. That is... When the big charm is hanging on the front of my hand, not underneath my wrist.
> 
> Can anyone who owns it tell me if going about their day, it gets very annoying? Or do you get used to it?
> 
> I would need to shorten the chain quite a bit, almost 2 inches, so maybe that would diminish the movement?


This should answer your question. VCA DIY 
I found myself very annoyed by the fact that the weight of the large motif dragged the fastener to the top of my hand all the time.
I have since had it made into a pendant that could be added back on to the bracelet if desired .


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I'll take two said:


> This should answer your question. VCA DIY
> I found myself very annoyed by the fact that the weight of the large motif dragged the fastener to the top of my hand all the time.
> I have since had it made into a pendant that could be added back on to the bracelet if desired .
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130184



So the big motif is no longer on the bracelet? That's my favorite part! But I am glad to know from personal experience it really does get annoying seeing the clasp constantly, thank you


----------



## phillj12

OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!" 

My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do! 



He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with. 

I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...


----------



## I'll take two

phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537


Congrats ,both are lovely choices.
I love white gold so would go with the chalcedony . Keep which one you would wear the most or just take both LOL


----------



## Khad

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Asking my question again as I am desperate for someone to reply who has the Magic Alhambra bracelet. I have gone to try it on several times now and I absolutely love it. That is... when the big charm is hanging on the front of my hand, not underneath my wrist.
> 
> Can anyone who owns it tell me if going about their day, it gets very annoying? Or do you get used to it?
> 
> I would need to shorten the chain quite a bit, almost 2 inches, so maybe that would diminish the movement?


Hello Blondie luxe, i bought some pieces from the magic Alhambra line (earrings & necklace) i also wanted the bracelet badly, but when i tried it, i realised that i could not wear it every day because of the big charm, i was afraid of scratching it, so i went for the vintage, one in mop & one in onyx.... I can tell you that i do not regret my choice at all!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Any owners of the onyx or mop bracelet who wears them daily can give feedback on how it's holding up?  If it has any scratches and looks dull?  Looking to get another bracelet. Thank you.


----------



## dolphingirl

Congrats.  What sweet DH you have.  You can never go wrong with either. 






phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537


----------



## dolphingirl

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any owners of the onyx or mop bracelet who wears them daily can give feedback on how it's holding up?  If it has any scratches and looks dull?  Looking to get another bracelet. Thank you.



Good question.  I would like to know, too.


----------



## CATEYES

phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537


Your DH rocks! If you like and see yourself wearing the YG more then keep that one. I do like the pink tones it shows as the light varies. Congrats!


----------



## etoupebirkin

phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537



Chalcedony. It's gorgeous. I just got a 20-motif chalcedony and it is just so beautiful.


----------



## sjunky13

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Asking my question again as I am desperate for someone to reply who has the Magic Alhambra bracelet. I have gone to try it on several times now and I absolutely love it. That is... when the big charm is hanging on the front of my hand, not underneath my wrist.
> 
> Can anyone who owns it tell me if going about their day, it gets very annoying? Or do you get used to it?
> 
> I would need to shorten the chain quite a bit, almost 2 inches, so maybe that would diminish the movement?



I answered before and will again. I had the magic bracelet, but never wore it as it was a pain. The magic charm fell to the bottom, it will do that. Get it if YOU like it! If you were it tighter it may not move as much, but the weight will drag it down. I have vintage bracelets and they are no fuss.


----------



## sjunky13

phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537




Congrats! I much prefer YG and mop, it is classic and rich looking. But it is personal preference. I love love love YG and and the white gold is sportier looking to me, the YG can be worn daily and dressed up.


----------



## sjunky13

I got my Magic 2 motif earclips in MOP Friday! I am happy again. I missed these babies!


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> I got my Magic 2 motif earclips in MOP Friday! I am happy again. I missed these babies!


Yeah! So glad you were able to get them again. Sometimes you don't know what you got til it's gone


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> Yeah! So glad you were able to get them again. Sometimes you don't know what you got til it's gone


TY! I agree. 
They are so sleek and simple and classic. Love.


----------



## beachy10

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any owners of the onyx or mop bracelet who wears them daily can give feedback on how it's holding up?  If it has any scratches and looks dull?  Looking to get another bracelet. Thank you.



I have both bracelets and both have held up well however I don't wear mine daily.
Onyx is a harder stone if you are hard on your jewelry.


----------



## G&Smommy

phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537


 
Congrats!  Both are beautiful!  I have the WG/Chalcedony in a bracelet and love it, but I wear all WG/Platinum jewelry.  Go with the one you love and would wear the most.  You can't go wrong with either!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> I got my Magic 2 motif earclips in MOP Friday! I am happy again. I missed these babies!


 
Congrats!  I love those earrings and wish they made a 2-motif in WG.


----------



## G&Smommy

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any owners of the onyx or mop bracelet who wears them daily can give feedback on how it's holding up?  If it has any scratches and looks dull?  Looking to get another bracelet. Thank you.


 
I wear my WG/MOP and WG/Chalcedony bracelets every day.  The MOP does have a few small scratches, but that is because I layered it with a diamond bangle that rubbed against it and scratched it.  They are very minor scratches and not noticeable unless you are looking for them.  I clean it regularly with a soft toothbrush and water and it is not dull.  You just have to be careful what you layer it with.  I love it as an everyday piece!  The Chalcedony is also holding up well as an everyday piece.  I wear them together with a diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## Junkenpo

phillj12 said:


> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...



beautiful!  both are lovely, you could not do wrong by choosing either.. which makes giving back one of them such a hard choice!  i started out a white metals type, but have found that I love yellow gold best. 



I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Any owners of the onyx or mop bracelet who wears them daily can give feedback on how it's holding up?  If it has any scratches and looks dull?  Looking to get another bracelet. Thank you.



I wear my onyx everyday since I bought it and I don't baby it at all... aside from smudging, the onyx looks great. I just run it under water and wipe it down gently and i'm good to go.


----------



## kim_mac

i love the yg mop since the yg makes it looks so rich and pretty!


----------



## Florasun

What a sweet DH you have! Congrats on getting your first piece, and what a dilemma! I prefer the YG MOP, but it is a close call. You will have to let us know what you finally choose. 



phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537


----------



## Khad

dolphingirl said:


> Good question.  I would like to know, too.


What kind of bracelet magic or vintage?


----------



## phillj12

Florasun said:


> What a sweet DH you have! Congrats on getting your first piece, and what a dilemma! I prefer the YG MOP, but it is a close call. You will have to let us know what you finally choose.



Thank you all so much! As I am not a VCA collector (yet ) i am not in love with the chalcedony. My heart just leans towards the YG MOP. I love the WG MOP (which I don't have) but all of my other necklaces are WG so I think I need a change from that! I have a YG Love and I like the idea of having two nice pieces in YG. 

Thank you all for your sweet comments!

My DH is amazing at surprises! Of course, i give LOTS of hints to steer him in the right direction too!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

phillj12 said:


> OMG, I feel like running around in circles yelling,"I'm IN! I'm IN the VCA club!!!"
> 
> My DH just brought this beauty home for me as a TOTAL surprise! I am so shocked and thrilled! I have drooled over all of your gorgeous VCA pieces as I have lurked this thread for the last year! I never thought I would actually own one....but now I do!
> View attachment 2130533
> 
> 
> He actually brought two home for me to CHOOSE between but I am too in LOVE with the classic YG MOP combo to even consider the other one which is WG with something I am unfamiliar with.
> 
> I have always been a WG/platinum gal but since I got my YG love last year, my heart has really turned towards YG! Thoughts? Here's the other one...
> View attachment 2130537



What a wonderful husband. Love the YG/mop. It just has a lovely glow to it. Never seen the chalcedony irl but am sure that's just as beautiful. My vote is YG/mop. Signature vca piece!  And I think the bracelet will go well with the love bracelet


----------



## phillj12

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats! I much prefer YG and mop, it is classic and rich looking. But it is personal preference. I love love love YG and and the white gold is sportier looking to me, the YG can be worn daily and dressed up.



That's exactly why I love the YG so mic but then I wonder if its a mistake because most of my other jewelry is WG??


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thank you all for your input on the bracelets. I was always so worried that mop or onyx would end up getting dull and show Knicks and scratches from daily wear but looks like I have nothing to fear. YG/mop is next on my list. 

Also is the 2 motif earclips heavy?  I have the small frivole and want another pair of earrings but not sure if I want a 1 motif or 2 motif.  Thanks. 

Also I heard that an increase in US won't happen til the end of the year. Anyone hear this as well?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

phillj12 said:


> That's exactly why I love the YG so mic but then I wonder if its a mistake because most of my other jewelry is WG??



Most of my jewelry is WG and plat until I bought my first love in RG, then my vca pieces in YG. Never regretted it!


----------



## Florasun

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thank you all for your input on the bracelets. I was always so worried that mop or onyx would end up getting dull and show Knicks and scratches from daily wear but looks like I have nothing to fear. YG/mop is next on my list.
> 
> Also is the 2 motif earclips heavy?  I have the small frivole and want another pair of earrings but not sure if I want a 1 motif or 2 motif.  Thanks.
> 
> Also I heard that an increase in US won't happen til the end of the year. Anyone hear this as well?



I heard probably September.


----------



## dolphingirl

Khad said:


> What kind of bracelet magic or vintage?



Vintage.  Thank you.


----------



## phillj12

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Most of my jewelry is WG and plat until I bought my first love in RG, then my vca pieces in YG. Never regretted it!



Oh, SO glad to hear this! Makes me feel more confident about my choice!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.

20-Motif Chalcedony
20-Motif Carnelian
3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings

I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).

Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh, my goodness EB!   I love, love your choices!   I want so many VCA pieces!  
  Will there be another triple point event this year?  I can't get it all right now...haha!


----------



## Florasun

Beautiful selections as usual, EB! I would love to have a peek into your jewelry box - it deserves its own thread!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, who makes that cute little "evil eye" charm?  I've been looking for a simple one for months.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chaneljewel said:


> Oh, my goodness EB!   I love, love your choices!   I want so many VCA pieces!
> Will there be another triple point event this year?  I can't get it all right now...haha!



Historically there are points events in April, late September and in December. Hopefully there won't be any price increases before then.



Cavalier Girl said:


> EB, who makes that cute little "evil eye" charm?  I've been looking for a simple one for months.



I got it from our SA at Neimans. Ping her and I'm sure she'll be happy to get it for you.


----------



## vannarene

etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.




Model pics! Model pics!


----------



## bagsforme

Beautiful buys!  Love how you have them layered.


----------



## kim_mac

eb ~ what a haul!  i'm sure you will enjoy in so many combinations for years to come!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Your pieces are beautiful.
Thank you for the earring tip...its a really great suggestion that I plan to try tomorrow.


etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.



Wow, stunning! You have a fabulous collection.


----------



## Suzie

Talking about Heidi Klum a few pages back, I have had 2 people in 2 days ask me if my necklace (vintage MOP single motif) was by Heidi Klum.

I said no, it is by the company that Heidi ripped it off from and was stopped.


----------



## dolphingirl

Suzie said:


> Talking about Heidi Klum a few pages back, I have had 2 people in 2 days ask me if my necklace (vintage MOP single motif) was by Heidi Klum.
> 
> I said no, it is by the company that Heidi ripped it off from and was stopped.


----------



## dolphingirl

EB, you did an impressive job.  The 20 motif necklaces are so beautiful.  The carnelian is growing on me now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.



Gorgeous choices! Everything is just fabulous. 
The carnelian is growing on me, too. Thank goodness it doesn't come in RG vintage Alhambra!


----------



## valnsw

Wow! What a great haul u have there! 
Triple the happiness! Hehe



etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.


----------



## beachy10

etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.


 
Great score! Enjoy and thanks for sharing your goodies.


----------



## beachy10

My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.

Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.

If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?

Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.


----------



## JOJA

beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. *Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.*




This has been my experience with NM (jewelry dept.) as well.  They aren't overly friendly/ helpful ~ so much so that on more than one occasion I have taken my business elsewhere.  The other depts. at NM are wonderful but the jewelry dept. can take a lesson or 2 in customer service!  There are good jewelry SA's but they seem to be few and far between (at least at my NM).


----------



## phillj12

beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.



That is just awful! Who would make either of those comments?! I'm sure you're done with that NM, but I would get the email for the store's GM and tell them how unhappy you are, I think they take this feedback quite seriously. At any rate, if you aren't happy with a piece don't keep it for their sake, I don't think they will starve over it! Terrible for them to make you feel that way.


----------



## gratefull

beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.



...."your exchanges 'hurt' them"????  Are you f'ing kidding me???!
That is wrong.  First of all, it sounds like a manipulative statement, and it worked.

They are a BUSINESS for God's sake.  A "luxury" one at that.  Their aim is your satisfaction, as their loyal customer.  
I am floored.  Please write a letter to the GM or someone.  I would if I could, for you!  Makes me mad.
And exchange those now!!


----------



## veroliz

etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.



Congratulations!! What a beautiful color in the 20 motif carnelian!!


----------



## Bethc

beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.



That's jut ridiculous!  Who cares if exchanges "hurt" them?  If its the store policy, then they have to honor it.  I agree, I wouldn't give that SA my business again!


----------



## I'll take two

etoupebirkin said:


> I went ahead and committed at Neimans. Here's my triple points badness.
> 
> 20-Motif Chalcedony
> 20-Motif Carnelian
> 3-Motif MOP/Chalcedony Earrings
> 
> I already owned a 20-Motif MOP/WG and wanted something pretty to layer with it. The MOP has the 2" added. I won't add length to the Carnelian or Chalcedony, so they will layer nicely with my 20-Motifs that have been extended (MOP and Black Onyx).
> 
> Also, here's a great trick for VCA earrings if you have small earlobes: Use a jumbo back earring back on the post and flip the clip on top of it. It works like a charm and earrings lay on the ear so much better.


Already said but these are all gorgeous . Congrats !!


----------



## Junkenpo

beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.



Okay, seriously.. the GM or some manager needs to do this  to any SA that is clueless enough to be tactless about people's shopping choices. The only thing they should comment on is "It looks fabulous on you" (or equivalent) or "I think we can find something that works better" if it doesn't match and the customer explicitly asks for the SAs opinion, and should absolutely refrain from age/taste-level associations. 

If the business advertises return/exchange in a set-time period, they should honor it without question or comment as long as it follows return/exchange parameters. 

Please follow up with management... at these price points, you should absolutely be satisfied.  

On the flip side, when you have good experiences, please let management know about those as well.


----------



## dolphingirl

Good post.  Please let us know how the management reacts to it. 






Junkenpo said:


> Okay, seriously.. the GM or some manager needs to do this  to any SA that is clueless enough to be tactless about people's shopping choices. The only thing they should comment on is "It looks fabulous on you" (or equivalent) or "I think we can find something that works better" if it doesn't match and the customer explicitly asks for the SAs opinion, and should absolutely refrain from age/taste-level associations.
> 
> If the business advertises return/exchange in a set-time period, they should honor it without question or comment as long as it follows return/exchange parameters.
> 
> Please follow up with management... at these price points, you should absolutely be satisfied.
> 
> On the flip side, when you have good experiences, please let management know about those as well.


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> Okay, seriously.. the GM or some manager needs to do this  to any SA that is clueless enough to be tactless about people's shopping choices. The only thing they should comment on is "It looks fabulous on you" (or equivalent) or "I think we can find something that works better" if it doesn't match and the customer explicitly asks for the SAs opinion, and should absolutely refrain from age/taste-level associations.
> 
> If the business advertises return/exchange in a set-time period, they should honor it without question or comment as long as it follows return/exchange parameters.
> 
> Please follow up with management... at these price points, you should absolutely be satisfied.
> 
> On the flip side, when you have good experiences, please let management know about those as well.


----------



## dolphingirl

I am so sorry to hear that.  I thought Neiman is always on top of others in terms of everything. 





beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.


----------



## etoupebirkin

beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> *Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.*


*
*

I agree, the SA is an idiot. I think whether malachite works or not is dependent on a person's coloring and whether it integrates with their wardrobe. If someone (of any age) has a "Lily Pulitzer" style, VCA malachite is going to look great.

Personally, I would go talk to the manager of the department. I have, in fact, returned/exchanged VCA pieces in the past. I did not wear the pieces that I returned/exchanged out of the house. One of the reasons I purchase VCA at Neimans is due to the ability to return/exchange.


----------



## chaneljewel

etoupebirkin said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree, the SA is an idiot. I think whether malachite works or not is dependent on a person's coloring and whether it integrates with their wardrobe. If someone (of any age) has a "Lily Pulitzer" style, VCA malachite is going to look great.
> 
> Personally, I would go talk to the manager of the department. I have, in fact, returned/exchanged VCA pieces in the past. I did not wear the pieces that I returned/exchanged out of the house. One of the reasons I purchase VCA at Neimans is due to the ability to return/exchange.



I totally agree with this EB.  The SA shouldn't judge anyone who wants to purchase a piece of jewelry.  It's just ridiculous.  
I've returned pieces of VCA also that I just didn't like for me.  I returned them in a timely manner and hadn't worn them either.  My SA never made me feel obligated to keep them...in fact, she's still my SA.
I purchased a malachite necklace and would be offended that the SA said only 'old' women should wear these beauties.  I don't consider myself old and won't when I' 90 either!!.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

.....




beachy10 said:


> My mom was at VCA NM this weekend and they had one malachite piece in, the earrings, and the SA told her that only 'older ladies' should wear malachite.
> 
> Way to kill a sale if my mom was planning on buying them for a younger person and two, way to point out that my mom was older. I mean she knows it already and probably doesn't need this guy pointing it out to her.
> 
> If you are going to spend that much money who cares who it's for?
> 
> Also, when I tried to exchange two VCA pieces I was told that my exchanges 'hurt them'...so I just kept them and walked out feeling dumb. I am no longer going to be purchasing from NM. Sorry, this is the second bad customer service experience in the last month.


----------



## burberryprncess

Ladies,

What do you think of this for a spacer between a solitaire ring and channel set diamond band?  I really love the look of the perlee thin band ring but not sure if it would look good between sandwiched between my e-ring and diamond band.  I'm surprised this does not come in platinum.  Have yo seen one in platinum?


----------



## tbbbjb

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What do you think of this for a spacer between a solitaire ring and channel set diamond band?  I really love the look of the perlee thin band ring but not sure if it would look good between sandwiched between my e-ring and diamond band.  I'm surprised this does not come in platinum.  Have yo seen one in platinum?



LOVE it as a spacer.  I have 3.  Looks really good.  I get compliments ALL the time.


----------



## burberryprncess

tbbbjb said:


> LOVE it as a spacer.  I have 3.  Looks really good.  I get compliments ALL the time.



Do you have picture of how it looks as a spacer?


----------



## marialc121

burberryprncess said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What do you think of this for a spacer between a solitaire ring and channel set diamond band?  I really love the look of the perlee thin band ring but not sure if it would look good between sandwiched between my e-ring and diamond band.  I'm surprised this does not come in platinum.  Have yo seen one in platinum?



I have this band in RG and I wear it as a spacer between my ering and wedding band.  I've always wondered why they didn't make it in platinum as well.  I would love one of those.  Sorry, I'm having problems posting pics but here's my thread with some pics.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-wedding-set-is-finally-complete-756593.html


----------



## burberryprncess

marialc121 said:


> I have this band in RG and I wear it as a spacer between my ering and wedding band.  I've always wondered why they didn't make it in platinum as well.  I would love one of those.  Sorry, I'm having problems posting pics but here's my thread with some pics.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-wedding-set-is-finally-complete-756593.html



Oh, thank you!  Your HW e-ring is gorgeous and the Perlee fits perfectly.  Maybe I should consider rose gold Perlee instead of white gold.


----------



## phillj12

marialc121 said:


> I have this band in RG and I wear it as a spacer between my ering and wedding band.  I've always wondered why they didn't make it in platinum as well.  I would love one of those.  Sorry, I'm having problems posting pics but here's my thread with some pics.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-wedding-set-is-finally-complete-756593.html



Sorry to get off of VCA, but your set is AMAZING! That rock ROCKS! Love it!


----------



## marialc121

burberryprncess said:


> Oh, thank you!  Your HW e-ring is gorgeous and the Perlee fits perfectly.  Maybe I should consider rose gold Perlee instead of white gold.



Thank you.  The RG does bring a pop of color to my set.  I also want the WG.


----------



## marialc121

phillj12 said:


> Sorry to get off of VCA, but your set is AMAZING! That rock ROCKS! Love it!



Thank you so much!


----------



## momo721

Does anyone have a pic of what a 10 motif plus 5 motif bracelet added to it looks like? I've not really seen many modeling pics of 15, and am looking to get a 10 motif soon...would definitely appreciate it if anyone could post theirs!


----------



## marik_

Here is my very small but super cute contribution to this thread  Modern Alhambra minis in yellow gold and MOP. They are soooo much bigger than my vintage alhambra minis (sweets). Love!


----------



## marik_

Size comparison - vintage Alhambra, modern Alhambra minis, vintage Alhambra minis (sweet Alhambra)


----------



## beachy10

marik_ said:


> Here is my very small but super cute contribution to this thread  Modern Alhambra minis in yellow gold and MOP. They are soooo much bigger than my vintage alhambra minis (sweets). Love!
> View attachment 2135324



These are so cute!


----------



## Suzie

momo721 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what a 10 motif plus 5 motif bracelet added to it looks like? I've not really seen many modeling pics of 15, and am looking to get a 10 motif soon...would definitely appreciate it if anyone could post theirs!



I would love to see a pic also.


----------



## valnsw

Suzie said:


> I would love to see a pic also.





momo721 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what a 10 motif plus 5 motif bracelet added to it looks like? I've not really seen many modeling pics of 15, and am looking to get a 10 motif soon...would definitely appreciate it if anyone could post theirs!



Hi,

I was considering getting these two to link up and tried in the boutique. Took some pix HTHs!


----------



## valnsw

Not sure why but can only upload one pic at a time. 

Here is another picture, with my single motif pendant & trying 10+5 motifs and 20 motifs.


----------



## dolphingirl

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was considering getting these two to link up and tried in the boutique. Took some pix HTHs!



This seems like a perfect length.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

I am 5'1 and petite. I recently tried the 10 motif vintage Alhambra with the 5 motif  matching bracelet, it actually does suit me. Sorry I did not take pics. It may be a better length on more petite ladies than the 20 motif if one doesn't mind the clasps showing.


----------



## valnsw

dolphingirl said:


> This seems like a perfect length.  Thank you for sharing.



You're welcome. Glad to be of help 



periogirl28 said:


> I am 5'1 and petite. I recently tried the 10 motif vintage Alhambra with the 5 motif  matching bracelet, it actually does suit me. Sorry I did not take pics. It may be a better length on more petite ladies than the 20 motif if one doesn't mind the clasps showing.



Yup agree with u to a certain extent as 20 motif may look too overwhelming on petite ladies. 

I'm 5 ft 6 inches but find the 15 motif more wearable. 

Then again depends on individual preference too. 
I wouldn't mind a 20 motif in turquoise if I have the chance to get


----------



## *emma*

*marik*, I love those minis! I was going to order the vintage, but now I'm getting those! Thanks for sharing! They look great on you!


----------



## Suzie

valnsw said:


> Not sure why but can only upload one pic at a time.
> 
> Here is another picture, with my single motif pendant & trying 10+5 motifs and 20 motifs.



Thanks for the great photos, they all look amazing on you.


----------



## CATEYES

marik_ said:


> Here is my very small but super cute contribution to this thread  Modern Alhambra minis in yellow gold and MOP. They are soooo much bigger than my vintage alhambra minis (sweets). Love!
> View attachment 2135324


I've always wondered what these look like on-thanks for sharing! MOP is so pretty and these certainly are wearable everyday. Very pretty-congrats!!


----------



## CATEYES

valnsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was considering getting these two to link up and tried in the boutique. Took some pix HTHs!


Very pretty combinations! Love your ring as well


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the earrings too.   Just got the small frivoli and love, love, love them!!!


----------



## momo721

valnsw said:


> Not sure why but can only upload one pic at a time.
> 
> Here is another picture, with my single motif pendant & trying 10+5 motifs and 20 motifs.


 

Thank you so much for posting these pics! I love the way that the 15 motifs look together!


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm 5'0" and not so petite (though working hard to get that way again) and while I love the  way the 10 and 20 motifs look on me, I couldn't handle the weight of them. I liked the 10+5 look, but my fave is the 20 length look.  I wish I could be comfortable with them, but I'm too aware of the weight, I like stuff I can forget that I'm wearing, at least around my neck. Which is weird, because I don't have this problem with my H farandole, although that my be because I was/am less worried about hitting the farandole on things. (I am a klutz).


----------



## kashmira

marik_ said:


> Size comparison - vintage Alhambra, modern Alhambra minis, vintage Alhambra minis (sweet Alhambra)
> View attachment 2135326



Gorgeous earrings! Do you have modelling pictures of Vintage Alhambra and sweet Alhambra?


----------



## Florasun

marik_ said:


> Size comparison - vintage Alhambra, modern Alhambra minis, vintage Alhambra minis (sweet Alhambra)
> View attachment 2135326



Love these! This has to be the perfect set!


----------



## Florasun

valnsw said:


> Not sure why but can only upload one pic at a time.
> 
> Here is another picture, with my single motif pendant & trying 10+5 motifs and 20 motifs.



These three lengths look great together. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## marik_

kashmira said:


> Gorgeous earrings! Do you have modelling pictures of Vintage Alhambra and sweet Alhambra?



Here are some modeling pictures of my turquoise sweets and the mop vintage (not the best pictures but they give you an idea):


----------



## marik_

Florasun said:


> Love these! This has to be the perfect set!


 Yes, I am pretty happy with all 3 pairs 



CATEYES said:


> I've always wondered what these look like on-thanks for sharing! MOP is so pretty and these certainly are wearable everyday. Very pretty-congrats!!


 Yes, I wanted to make sure I can get some use out of them like I do from the minis! I don't wear my Vintage Alhambra as often as I'd like 



*emma* said:


> *marik*, I love those minis! I was going to order the vintage, but now I'm getting those! Thanks for sharing! They look great on you!


Thank you! I tried on the mop/yg vintage minis and onyx/yg vintage minis and they were too plain compare to these modern alhambra minis! I originally thought I wanted the onyx but was very disappointed with how they looked on me. These are just perfect!


----------



## kashmira

marik_ said:


> Here are some modeling pictures of my turquoise sweets and the mop vintage (not the best pictures but they give you an idea):



Thank you so much for posting these modeling pictures, they were very helpful! Both sizes look great on you!


----------



## beachy10

marik_ said:


> Here are some modeling pictures of my turquoise sweets and the mop vintage (not the best pictures but they give you an idea):


 
Love them all! I wish more VCA stores carried the modern line. I can't wear any of the clip backs, only the studs. These look great on you. It's nice to have a variety of sizes.


----------



## LaBoisson

suzie said:


> thanks for the great photos, they all look amazing on you.


+1


----------



## LaBoisson

marik_ said:


> Here are some modeling pictures of my turquoise sweets and the mop vintage (not the best pictures but they give you an idea):


the mini vca is just too gorgeous....


----------



## periogirl28

Malachite set at one of our local VCA stores.


----------



## chaneljewel

periogirl28 said:


> Malachite set at one of our local VCA stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2137768



This is beautiful!   I love malachite!  It's just the perfect green!!!


----------



## spay_and_neuter

Hi,  is there a list of reputable VCA resale / estate sellers somewhere?  I could not find one, but it is highly possible that I just missed it.  Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chaneljewel said:


> This is beautiful!   I love malachite!  It's just the perfect green!!!


The malachite is beautiful.
There is a LOT of variation between strands which makes it even more fun (I think)...
Mine is a deep green with very prominent banding but a lot of it is actually light green.
Some pieces have straight striations and others have wavy.
It looks amazing with Tigers eye, too..........


----------



## texasgirliegirl

spay_and_neuter said:


> Hi,  is there a list of reputable VCA resale / estate sellers somewhere?  I could not find one, but it is highly possible that I just missed it.  Thanks!


Betteridge jewelers has a few estate pieces.


----------



## beachy10

spay_and_neuter said:


> Hi, is there a list of reputable VCA resale / estate sellers somewhere? I could not find one, but it is highly possible that I just missed it. Thanks!


 
Betteridge, Beladora, yafajewelry, yoogi's closet, ann's fabulous finds, oak gem


----------



## spay_and_neuter

Nm


----------



## spay_and_neuter

beachy10 said:


> Betteridge, Beladora, yafajewelry, yoogi's closet, ann's fabulous finds, oak gem





texasgirliegirl said:


> Betteridge jewelers has a few estate pieces.



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I'm Interested in getting a single motif bracelet but the ones I saw were 1/4 an inch. It's tooooo small. Do you guys know if they make a bigger one? How much they cost in the us?


----------



## tbbbjb

FYI, Oakgem currently has a yg Vintage Alhambra Onyx bracelet for $3200
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Clee...mbra_18K_Yellow_Gold_Onyx_Bracelet_10227.aspx


----------



## beachy10

Sweetyqbk said:


> I'm Interested in getting a single motif bracelet but the ones I saw were 1/4 an inch. It's tooooo small. Do you guys know if they make a bigger one? How much they cost in the us?


 
yes, they make a larger size. you can go to van cleef's website to get the prices.


----------



## Junkenpo

tbbbjb said:


> FYI, Oakgem currently has a yg Vintage Alhambra Onyx bracelet for $3200
> http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Clee...mbra_18K_Yellow_Gold_Onyx_Bracelet_10227.aspx



I saw that! You'd have to have small wrists though, it looks like it has had links removed.  

I love my onyx, I had to have mine shortened, too... I've lost a little weight so it is fitting a little looser.


----------



## whimsic

Hi all  first time posting here.. Thought i'd share my very first VCA purchase: 

Sweet alhambra butterflies  

I tried them with the pendant, and they were sooo cute but I thought they were too matchy matchy.. What do you think? I may go back tomorrow for the pendant..


----------



## phillj12

whimsic said:


> Hi all  first time posting here.. Thought i'd share my very first VCA purchase:
> 
> Sweet alhambra butterflies
> 
> I tried them with the pendant, and they were sooo cute but I thought they were too matchy matchy.. What do you think? I may go back tomorrow for the pendant..



So pretty! I think may be too much with a matching pendant. What about a different pendant but same material? Congrats!


----------



## kimber418

Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra


----------



## stmary

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



your third photo is just VCA in heaven!


----------



## Bethc

New rumor... Special edition for the NYC store "reopening" WG/onyx pendant. &#128516; No other info yet...


----------



## Florasun

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



OMG! Swooning here!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> New rumor... Special edition for the NYC store "reopening" WG/onyx pendant. &#128516; No other info yet...


Omg!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra


I just passed out  beautiful together!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bethc said:


> New rumor... Special edition for the NYC store "reopening" WG/onyx pendant. &#128516; No other info yet...



thats what i heard too


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> New rumor... Special edition for the NYC store "reopening" WG/onyx pendant. &#128516; No other info yet...



Oh my goodness!!!!

Wonder if they would sell to me in Oz as I bought a necklace whilst visiting NYC 2 years ago?


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> 
> Wonder if they would sell to me in Oz as I bought a necklace whilst visiting NYC 2 years ago?



Suzie, maybe one of the New York tpf'ers can forward you their SA details and you can go on a waitlist?


----------



## Junkenpo

whimsic said:


> Hi all  first time posting here.. Thought i'd share my very first VCA purchase:
> 
> Sweet alhambra butterflies



I love these! so pretty. 



kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



gorgeous trio! Such great colors. 



Bethc said:


> New rumor... Special edition for the NYC store "reopening" WG/onyx pendant. &#128516; No other info yet...



oooh! sounds pretty... just wg/onyx or any special ones with diamond in the middle, too?


----------



## Bethc

The other necklace she mentioned was a long magic WG/onyx and diamonds. I didn't ask much more about it since I can't even afford a regular magic necklace.

Suzie, the SA that sold you the necklace last year has left and went to Cartier.  But I can hook you up with my new one if you'd like?


----------



## Bethc

Junkenpo said:


> I love these! so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous trio! Such great colors.
> 
> 
> 
> oooh! sounds pretty... just wg/onyx or any special ones with diamond in the middle, too?





kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



Gorgeous! Love the 3 together!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra


 That is so breathtakingly beautiful..............


----------



## Hermesforlife

I've been lusting after some Alhambra for years and having seen these recent pics I think I just have to get some. Does anyone know the prices of the sweet size in the uk? I can only get us prices online. I'm looking at the gold mop pendant and bracelet for 1450 & 1300 and the earrings for 2250. Total is 5k. If Its worth it between price difference and tax refund I'd wait for a uk trip. Anyone know? Also are they readily available? 

Tks!


----------



## stmary

Hermesforlife said:


> I've been lusting after some Alhambra for years and having seen these recent pics I think I just have to get some. Does anyone know the prices of the sweet size in the uk? I can only get us prices online. I'm looking at the gold mop pendant and bracelet for 1450 & 1300 and the earrings for 2250. Total is 5k. If Its worth it between price difference and tax refund I'd wait for a uk trip. Anyone know? Also are they readily available?
> 
> Tks!



i think the pendant is currently at £975 and bracelet is £875.


----------



## nova_girl

I've always loved mother of pearl and fell in love when I came across this thread. Sadly, I'm not in a place financially right now where I can buy the pieces I want (which are all of the pieces posted in this thread lol) but the alhambra pendant is something I can get. I was reading through the thread and saw that NM has the triple points events so I might wait until the next promo to purchase it. In the meantime, I'll be drooling over the pictures you lovely ladies post


----------



## Hermesforlife

stmary said:


> i think the pendant is currently at £975 and bracelet is £875.



Thanks! That's almost exactly the same so might as well not wait once I have $ together! Tks!

Another q is the NYC boutique experience worth the trip from the 'burbs' versus buying online?


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> The other necklace she mentioned was a long magic WG/onyx and diamonds. I didn't ask much more about it since I can't even afford a regular magic necklace.
> 
> Suzie, the SA that sold you the necklace last year has left and went to Cartier.  But I can hook you up with my new one if you'd like?



Thanks Beth, that would be great. I assume they would show my purchase on their computer?


----------



## mp4

Bethc said:


> The other necklace she mentioned was a long magic WG/onyx and diamonds. I didn't ask much more about it since I can't even afford a regular magic necklace.
> 
> Suzie, the SA that sold you the necklace last year has left and went to Cartier.  But I can hook you up with my new one if you'd like?



Please keep us posted!  Gosh I miss NYC....  Wish there was a bracelet to go with it!


----------



## mp4

kimber418 said:


> just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with mop.   It also looks awesome
> with tigers eye (which i do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and mop together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of vca vintage alhambra



o.   M.   G.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Thanks Beth, that would be great. I assume they would show my purchase on their computer?



I don't know, but I'll ask her.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> I don't know, but I'll ask her.



Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## marialc121

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



Such amazing colors!  They look so beautiful together.


----------



## sbelle

Is it crazy to be thinking about something you bought and got rid of because it wasn't you, but now you think it could be you?  I know I am posting in the right place because the crazy VCA women here (you know who you are ) might know exactly what I am talking about.  

Although I've often said that I wasn't interested in something, and then ended up loving it (can you say "letter wood"?), I have only twice bought something and then decided that it wasn't me.  The first was the vintage alhambra pendant necklace.  Just wasn't me and I knew it almost as soon as I brought it home.

The second piece is what is haunting me at the moment.  The Magic 2 motif earclips in white mop and yg.  I bought them originally because every time I would go to a VCA store some SA would be wearing them and looking like a million dollars.  When I got them I put them on and thought I loved them.  But I never reached for them.  It never seemed the right time to wear them, so I figured they must not really be me.

So it made sense to let them go, right?  Right. 

 So why do I keep thinking about them?   Why is it that every time I see someone wearing them I think that they are the exact thing I should be wearing?

So who here has the Magic 2 motif earrings? 
Who loves them? 
And who thinks I am crazy?


----------



## Florasun

Oh dear, we understand your angst perfectly!  
I remember you mentioning this before, but I thought you repurchased them! You better get to a VCA counter and buy them again before the price increases again. Even if you don't wear them that often, it's nice to have them when you need them.
I haven't done this with VCA yet, but have with Hermes. (Why oh why did I let my bbb go?? ) 




sbelle said:


> Is it crazy to be thinking about something you bought and got rid of because it wasn't you, but now you think it could be you? I know I am posting in the right place because the crazy VCA women here (you know who you are ) might know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> Although I've often said that I wasn't interested in something, and then ended up loving it (can you say "letter wood"?), I have only twice bought something and then decided that it wasn't me. The first was the vintage alhambra pendant necklace. Just wasn't me and I knew it almost as soon as I brought it home.
> 
> The second piece is what is haunting me at the moment. The Magic 2 motif earclips in white mop and yg. I bought them originally because every time I would go to a VCA store some SA would be wearing them and looking like a million dollars. When I got them I put them on and thought I loved them. But I never reached for them. It never seemed the right time to wear them, so I figured they must not really be me.
> 
> So it made sense to let them go, right? Right.
> 
> So why do I keep thinking about them? Why is it that every time I see someone wearing them I think that they are the exact thing I should be wearing?
> 
> So who here has the Magic 2 motif earrings?
> Who loves them?
> And who thinks I am crazy?


----------



## lubird217

Someone just bought the 20-motif onyx necklace from under me on Betteridge! I hope it was someone here


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> Someone just bought the 20-motif onyx necklace from under me on Betteridge! I hope it was someone here


 
Oh I saw that too! I was thinking about it, but I really want the MOP, and can't afford both.  I was wondering if it was someone here, too - it was a great bargain.


----------



## etoupebirkin

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



Stunning. Oh my heart!!!! I bet the malachite and turquoise will be breathtaking together!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Is it crazy to be thinking about something you bought and got rid of because it wasn't you, but now you think it could be you?  I know I am posting in the right place because the crazy VCA women here (you know who you are ) might know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> Although I've often said that I wasn't interested in something, and then ended up loving it (can you say "letter wood"?), I have only twice bought something and then decided that it wasn't me.  The first was the vintage alhambra pendant necklace.  Just wasn't me and I knew it almost as soon as I brought it home.
> 
> The second piece is what is haunting me at the moment.  The Magic 2 motif earclips in white mop and yg.  I bought them originally because every time I would go to a VCA store some SA would be wearing them and looking like a million dollars.  When I got them I put them on and thought I loved them.  But I never reached for them.  It never seemed the right time to wear them, so I figured they must not really be me.
> 
> So it made sense to let them go, right?  Right.
> 
> So why do I keep thinking about them?   Why is it that every time I see someone wearing them I think that they are the exact thing I should be wearing?
> 
> So who here has the Magic 2 motif earrings?
> Who loves them?
> And who thinks I am crazy?



sbelle, no, you're not crazy. I did the same thing with a 20-motif turquoise. I let it go because I have another (similar) turquoise necklace from Cathy Carmendy, and could not justify both. Now, I'm wondering if I did the right thing.

So if you're crazy, then I am there with you!!!


----------



## phillj12

kimber418 said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of 3 of my 20 motif vintage alhambra!
> I am loving the way malachite looks with MOP.   It also looks awesome
> with Tigers Eye (which I do not own) yet.    I have also worn my turquoise and MOP together and it is so fun to pair.  The last photo was just fun looking at the fresh spring colors of VCA vintage alhambra



WOW! Just stunning!


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Hi ladies I need help!! This malachite is driving me crazy..I have a 5 motif bracelet on its way and I was thinking about getting a matching ring but of course which one??? Do I go with the single motif listed on the VCA website or one of these?  And if anybody has modelling pics it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Candice0985

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Hi ladies I need help!! This malachite is driving me crazy..I have a 5 motif bracelet on its way and I was thinking about getting a matching ring but of course which one??? Do I go with the single motif listed on the VCA website or one of these?  And if anybody has modelling pics it would be greatly appreciated!



I love the BTF ring, it's amazing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Hi ladies I need help!! This malachite is driving me crazy..I have a 5 motif bracelet on its way and I was thinking about getting a matching ring but of course which one??? Do I go with the single motif listed on the VCA website or one of these?  And if anybody has modelling pics it would be greatly appreciated!


The rings are pretty but I was under the impression that malachite is rather fragile..?
Would you need to remove the ring every time you need to wash your hands to avoid exposing the malachite to water and soap? 
What about earrings instead?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sbelle, you have such an amazing collection.
The two motif mop earrings are beautiful....I love them, too.
We share the same feelings about the letterwood. Lately I have had the uneasy feeling that it's all just more/too much of the same.  If you keep going back to the earrings perhaps you should buy them.
Would you wear them a lot this Summer?  With your dark hair, the mop would provide a pretty contrast.



sbelle said:


> Is it crazy to be thinking about something you bought and got rid of because it wasn't you, but now you think it could be you?  I know I am posting in the right place because the crazy VCA women here (you know who you are ) might know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> Although I've often said that I wasn't interested in something, and then ended up loving it (can you say "letter wood"?), I have only twice bought something and then decided that it wasn't me.  The first was the vintage alhambra pendant necklace.  Just wasn't me and I knew it almost as soon as I brought it home.
> 
> The second piece is what is haunting me at the moment.  The Magic 2 motif earclips in white mop and yg.  I bought them originally because every time I would go to a VCA store some SA would be wearing them and looking like a million dollars.  When I got them I put them on and thought I loved them.  But I never reached for them.  It never seemed the right time to wear them, so I figured they must not really be me.
> 
> So it made sense to let them go, right?  Right.
> 
> So why do I keep thinking about them?   Why is it that every time I see someone wearing them I think that they are the exact thing I should be wearing?
> 
> So who here has the Magic 2 motif earrings?
> Who loves them?
> And who thinks I am crazy?


----------



## beachy10

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Hi ladies I need help!! This malachite is driving me crazy..I have a 5 motif bracelet on its way and I was thinking about getting a matching ring but of course which one??? Do I go with the single motif listed on the VCA website or one of these? And if anybody has modelling pics it would be greatly appreciated!


 
I like the BTF but like others have said you have to be very careful with water on the bracelet and rings.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.  

I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)

I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Hmmm I didn't know malachite was so fragile... Rethinking...


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....


Love these so much!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pretty!!





sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....



Amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## Bethc

More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif. 

It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.

There were only 50 of them made
Price $3,150

Again, you can only get it at the NYC boutique, if you want my SA's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.


----------



## G&Smommy

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....



Congrats!  These are my favorite VCA earrings!   They are on my never ending wish list


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> Price $3,150
> 
> Again, you can only get it at the NYC boutique, if you want my SA's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.



Congrats!  What a special piece!  Great size too!  I wish they made the Alhambra bracelet in onyx and WG.


----------



## Jinsun

Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> Price $3,150
> 
> Again, you can only get it at the NYC boutique, if you want my SA's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.



Price doesn't seem too bad. Can you do a comparison pic of va, this one, and magic if u own all three?  Which I'm sure you do


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....



Congrats!  If these were made in WG without pave it would so be on my list!  And more affordable like the frivoles


----------



## Bethc

Jinsun said:


> Price doesn't seem too bad. Can you do a comparison pic of va, this one, and magic if u own all three?  Which I'm sure you do



Lol, yes I do , but I had to leave this one to add 2", I pick it up on Friday.   I thought the price was good too, especially since they now charge more for WG.


----------



## Junkenpo

sbelle said:


> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)



Gorgeous! I think the lotus earrings are my favorite diamond earrings beside simple studs ever. 



Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> Price $3,150



I like that much more than I thought I would, there's something very formal about white metal/black stone to me.  Royal, regal, proud are adjectives that come to mind when I see the the wg/onyx combos.  Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## MYH

Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> Price $3,150
> 
> Again, you can only get it at the NYC boutique, if you want my SA's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.


Thanks for the pic of the wg onyx necklace.  It looks gorgy on you.  I think it will pair well with lots of outfits.  Good choice!


----------



## Jinsun

Bethc said:


> Lol, yes I do , but I had to leave this one to add 2", I pick it up on Friday.   I thought the price was good too, especially since they now charge more for WG.



I can't wait for u to get it back.  You will post a comparison pic won't you?  I've been in love with vca yg and all my vcas are yg so far but the wg/onyx is really pretty. Yg/onyx seem to be fighting amongst each other but the wg/onyx just makes the pendant seem to be floating. Heehee am I making sense?  Such a shame there are only 50 pieces. I'm guessing its LE?  I really want the yg/mop va bracelet for my upcoming anniversary present but now it's a tough decision!  Any word on how many were sold so far??


----------



## chaneljewel

This is very nice!  The wg brings out the black onyx well!  
Is ther anything VCA that I don't like?...lol!



Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as
> 
> 
> big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> Price $3,150
> 
> Again, you can only get it at the NYC boutique, if you want my SA's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.


----------



## Bethc

Thanks, I like the onyx with the wg too. I always wanted the one with the yg, but I rarely wear yg.  

I'm not sure how many are left, i know they sold a few yesterday.  yes it is an LE, so when they're gone, that's it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....


 
I adore these earrings! Big Big congrats!!


----------



## sjunky13

Congrats Beth and Sbelle!

Ok, I need convincing to wear my Magic earrings. I just stare at them, lol!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts on the Magic 2 motif earrings.  Luckily, I can't move on getting them again because I am all tapped out at the moment.
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.  So I am done, done, done for awhile (I heard you laughing *tgg*!)
> 
> I will post a modeling picture later, for now this is what I have....



Gorgeous earrings!!! 



Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the NYC boutique, it has NY engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, I purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> Price $3,150
> 
> Again, you can only get it at the NYC boutique, if you want my SA's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.



Oh I really like this!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Does anyone know whether the Paris boutiques have any special items only available in Paris? I remember last year there were the blue and pink ceramic Alhambra necklaces.

I'm going there soon and would love to pick up a little something to add to my collection.


----------



## texasbrooke

Bethc said:


> Thanks, I like the onyx with the wg too. I always wanted the one with the yg, but I rarely wear yg.
> 
> I'm not sure how many are left, i know they sold a few yesterday.  yes it is an LE, so when they're gone, that's it.



Will you take picture of engraved side too when you pick it up?  I'm curious to see what it looks like.  
I would love one but it doesn't seem to be in the cards for me....
My wg and diamond pendant mysteriously disappeared last week.  I've never lost anything in my life, let alone something I LOVE and in my own house.  So sad.  I bought a new one and it is arriving tomorrow...along with a bracelet to comfort me.  Makes me so sick to buy the exact same thing twice....especially when a LE comes out!!! Wahhhhh!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

etoupebirkin said:


> Does anyone know whether the Paris boutiques have any special items only available in Paris? I remember last year there were the blue and pink ceramic Alhambra necklaces.
> 
> I'm going there soon and would love to pick up a little something to add to my collection.



Yes, i just saw some pics of Place Vendome exclusive Lapis pieces: Lapis pendant necklace, which is larger than vintage alhambra, approx. 2cm in diameter, and 16-motif Magic Lapis and Diamond necklace.

Also there's a HK exclusive Carnelian pendant necklace and its size is in between vintage and magic.


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I want to get the sweet butterfly bracelet. How do you differentiate between the kids size and the regular size on the website?


----------



## etoupebirkin

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes, i just saw some pics of Place Vendome exclusive Lapis pieces: Lapis pendant necklace, which is larger than vintage alhambra, approx. 2cm in diameter, and 16-motif Magic Lapis and Diamond necklace.
> 
> Also there's a HK exclusive Carnelian pendant necklace and its size is in between vintage and magic.



Thanks, I bet the Lapis is gorgeous!!! I won't feel so bad if I don't get a bag at Hermes.


----------



## liquid_room

Dear ladies

Would vca prices be much better in Paris compared to the US?  I am making a trip to London and Paris in June and would love to get something from vca! of cos DH need not know about this plan yet heheh. 

Thank you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Finally got my LE onyx pendant. Will post comparison pics later tonight. LOVE it!!  Let's hope they decide to make more pieces in Onyx and WG!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> More information on the NYC WG/Onyx LE pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> 
> Congrats ,I love the onyx in white gold ,such a great layering piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sbelle;
> 
> I have also been tormented by the small Lotus earrings for the past year and just ended up getting them.
> 
> 
> Congrats !! We are Lotus twins.!! They are a great earring for day or night .
> 
> [quote="ALLinTHEbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL IN THE BAG
> Congrats on your LE pendant but Oh dear looking at your other LE  pictures I can see a whole new obsession coming on ....... Yellow gold.
> It suits you soooo well ,love the layering .
Click to expand...


----------



## XCCX

xactreality said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to get the sweet butterfly bracelet. How do you differentiate between the kids size and the regular size on the website?



Never mind..... After all, nothing beats a trip to a VCA boutique right???


----------



## liquid_room

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....



Beautiful!!


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Finally got my LE onyx pendant. Will post comparison pics later tonight. LOVE it!!  Let's hope they decide to make more pieces in Onyx and WG!!!



Beautiful, I love it!  I'm waiting for them to make mine a little longer, I hope to get it back tomorrow.


----------



## XCCX

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....



Beyond gorgeous! The combo is just divine.. wow!


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

xactreality said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to get the sweet butterfly bracelet. How do you differentiate between the kids size and the regular size on the website?



i have 2 sweet bracelets. as far as i know, all sweet bracelets have 2 hooks so you can adjust the length.


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....


Oh man. These certainly are all beautiful photos!  Every piece is lovely I so very much love your LE Malachite


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Finally got my LE onyx pendant. Will post comparison pics later tonight. LOVE it!!  Let's hope they decide to make more pieces in Onyx and WG!!!




Love it!  




Bethc said:


> Beautiful, I love it!  I'm waiting for them to make mine a little longer, I hope to get it back tomorrow.



Can't wait to see yours!  I would want additional length too, as the 16.5 inch length makes me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Is it crazy to be thinking about something you bought and got rid of because it wasn't you, but now you think it could be you?  I know I am posting in the right place because the crazy VCA women here (you know who you are ) might know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> Although I've often said that I wasn't interested in something, and then ended up loving it (can you say "letter wood"?), I have only twice bought something and then decided that it wasn't me.  The first was the vintage alhambra pendant necklace.  Just wasn't me and I knew it almost as soon as I brought it home.
> 
> The second piece is what is haunting me at the moment.  The Magic 2 motif earclips in white mop and yg.  I bought them originally because every time I would go to a VCA store some SA would be wearing them and looking like a million dollars.  When I got them I put them on and thought I loved them.  But I never reached for them.  It never seemed the right time to wear them, so I figured they must not really be me.
> 
> So it made sense to let them go, right?  Right.
> 
> So why do I keep thinking about them?   Why is it that every time I see someone wearing them I think that they are the exact thing I should be wearing?
> 
> So who here has the Magic 2 motif earrings?
> Who loves them?
> And who thinks I am crazy?



Ok, just when I thought I was maybe moving on from the Magic 2 motif mop yg ear clips!  I have been catching up on the second season of* Boss* with Kelsey Grammar and in the episode called "The Conversation" his wife is wearing a 20 motif mop yg necklace and the Magic 2 motif earclips.   And she's not just walking by, she's in a lot of close up shots.  And she --of course-- looks gorgeous.


----------



## Jinsun

Bethc said:


> Beautiful, I love it!  I'm waiting for them to make mine a little longer, I hope to get it back tomorrow.



Beth, did u have to pay to get it lengthened?  Just wondering since vca wg is more expensive.


----------



## ILoveC

sbelle said:


> Is it crazy to be thinking about something you bought and got rid of because it wasn't you, but now you think it could be you?  I know I am posting in the right place because the crazy VCA women here (you know who you are ) might know exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> Although I've often said that I wasn't interested in something, and then ended up loving it (can you say "letter wood"?), I have only twice bought something and then decided that it wasn't me.  The first was the vintage alhambra pendant necklace.  Just wasn't me and I knew it almost as soon as I brought it home.
> 
> The second piece is what is haunting me at the moment.  The Magic 2 motif earclips in white mop and yg.  I bought them originally because every time I would go to a VCA store some SA would be wearing them and looking like a million dollars.  When I got them I put them on and thought I loved them.  But I never reached for them.  It never seemed the right time to wear them, so I figured they must not really be me.
> 
> So it made sense to let them go, right?  Right.
> 
> So why do I keep thinking about them?   Why is it that every time I see someone wearing them I think that they are the exact thing I should be wearing?
> 
> So who here has the Magic 2 motif earrings?
> Who loves them?
> And who thinks I am crazy?



I understand. I think that depending on where I am in my life I tend to like different things. My DH laughs at me because things he pointed out years ago that I wasn't interested in back then, I now drool over.


----------



## ILoveC

Jinsun said:


> Beth, did u have to pay to get it lengthened?  Just wondering since vca wg is more expensive.



I believe if you have it lengthened within 60 days of purchase there is no charge


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....


 I love this!!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## Bethc

Jinsun said:


> Beth, did u have to pay to get it lengthened?  Just wondering since vca wg is more expensive.



No, they didn't say that, but I will see tomorrow. I doubt it.


----------



## XCCX

Just got this sweet bracelet  
I love dainty pieces and the sweet collection is just perfect!


----------



## TrinketTattle

xactreality said:


> Just got this sweet bracelet
> I love dainty pieces and the sweet collection is just perfect!



The butterfly is so cute! Perfect for spring


----------



## whimsic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....



This is sooooo beautiful! Malachite by itself reminds of St patricks day, but this.......!!!!


----------



## whimsic

xactreality said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want to get the sweet butterfly bracelet. How do you differentiate between the kids size and the regular size on the website?



Is it the size of the bracelet that differs or the motif? Cz i could always use a kid size bracelet :giggles:


----------



## XCCX

whimsic said:


> Is it the size of the bracelet that differs or the motif? Cz i could always use a kid size bracelet :giggles:



The size of the bracelet (length) is what differs, not the motif.. Also each size has 2 rings and so each is also adjustable.


----------



## stmary

xactreality said:


> The size of the bracelet (length) is what differs, not the motif.. Also each size has 2 rings and so each is also adjustable.



Did you get the kids size? I have small wrist (4.75) and wonder if this size will suit me better


----------



## XCCX

stmary said:


> Did you get the kids size? I have small wrist (4.75) and wonder if this size will suit me better



No, I got the regular size.. Apparently the regular size is what the stores usually have.. I think the kids' size is not as available.. I could be wrong.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

*xactreality* Beautiful!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

liquid_room said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> Beautiful, I love it!  I'm waiting for them to make mine a little longer, I hope to get it back tomorrow.



You will love it. I layered it to see what it would look like with the magic and it looked amazing.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> Oh man. These certainly are all beautiful photos!  Every piece is lovely I so very much love your LE Malachite


*CATEYES* and *sbell*e, thank you!!  I love layering VCA...


----------



## marialc121

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....



The pendant is so beautiful on you and it looks awesome layered with your Magic pendant!


----------



## sbelle

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....



This is so helpful -- thank you!  I might know someone else who is getting that pendant.


----------



## phillj12

bethc said:


> more information on the nyc wg/onyx le pendant.  It's not as big as a magic motif, but is larger than a normal vintage alahambra motif.
> 
> It available only at the nyc boutique, it has ny engraved on the side of it.  I really liked it, i purchased one.
> 
> There were only 50 of them made
> price $3,150
> 
> again, you can only get it at the nyc boutique, if you want my sa's information, let me know or you can just call the boutique.



gorgeous!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous combination!


 Thank you!! 



CATEYES said:


> Oh man. These certainly are all beautiful photos!  Every piece is lovely I so very much love your LE Malachite


  I am SO happy I got the LE pieces when I found out they still had a few available...



marialc121 said:


> The pendant is so beautiful on you and it looks awesome layered with your Magic pendant!


  Thank you!! I just tried that on to see how it looked layered.


----------



## Bethc

Its here!  here are some pics... My new WG/onyx pendant, compared with my MOP Magic pendant and turquoise charm, also normal alahambra size. 








And just to add my other new black beauty!


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....



I just posted pics of mine too, I LOVE your pave magic!!!


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....



Wow, they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Its here!  here are some pics... My new WG/onyx pendant, compared with my MOP Magic pendant and turquoise charm, also normal alahambra size.
> 
> View attachment 2148672
> 
> View attachment 2148673
> 
> View attachment 2148675
> 
> 
> And just to add my other new black beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2148676



How beautiful Beth, you have a stunning collection.


----------



## Florasun

These are all so gorgeous! Thank you ladies for taking time to share  photos of your beautiful collections. Even though it makes me so impatient to get my next piece! 




xactreality said:


> Just got this sweet bracelet
> I love dainty pieces and the sweet collection is just perfect!





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....





Bethc said:


> Its here!  here are some pics... My new WG/onyx pendant, compared with my MOP Magic pendant and turquoise charm, also normal alahambra size.
> 
> View attachment 2148672
> 
> View attachment 2148673
> 
> View attachment 2148675
> 
> 
> And just to add my other new black beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2148676


----------



## Jinsun

Bethc said:


> Its here!  here are some pics... My new WG/onyx pendant, compared with my MOP Magic pendant and turquoise charm, also normal alahambra size.
> 
> View attachment 2148672
> 
> View attachment 2148673
> 
> View attachment 2148675
> 
> 
> And just to add my other new black beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2148676



Thanks so much!  Didn't realize how diff in size the magic is to the VA. I can see why the price is so high


----------



## XCCX

Thanks to all of you 

I am wondering what material is the turqouise and why is it more expensive than other VCA materials like MOP?


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> How beautiful Beth, you have a stunning collection.





Florasun said:


> These are all so gorgeous! Thank you ladies for taking time to share  photos of your beautiful collections. Even though it makes me so impatient to get my next piece!





Jinsun said:


> Thanks so much!  Didn't realize how diff in size the magic is to the VA. I can see why the price is so high



Thank you so much!  I really love it!


----------



## Bethc

xactreality said:


> Thanks to all of you
> 
> I am wondering what material is the turqouise and why is it more expensive than other VCA materials like MOP?



Not an expert, but I think what we've heard over time is that it's more difficult to source the higher grade turquoise that VCA uses.  The larger pieces, like the charm in my pics are really rare now, at least in the US.


----------



## katmb

Bethc said:


> Not an expert, but I think what we've heard over time is that it's more difficult to source the higher grade turquoise that VCA uses.  The larger pieces, like the charm in my pics are really rare now, at least in the US.



Gem grade turquoise like Van Cleef uses is actually rarer than diamonds from what I have read. You add to that the need to match color and have no hint of matrix in each piece, and it is a very limited quantity of stone available.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> This is so helpful -- thank you!  I might know someone else who is getting that pendant.


 (...and it's NOT me.....)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....


 Beautiful!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mp4

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Here are some comparison pics of the new LE black onyx Wg pendant and my Magic pave pendant....


 

Totally fab!  Congrats!

Congrats to *Bethc* also.

I sooooo wish NY issued a bracelet too....


----------



## marialc121

Bethc said:


> Its here!  here are some pics... My new WG/onyx pendant, compared with my MOP Magic pendant and turquoise charm, also normal alahambra size.
> 
> View attachment 2148672
> 
> View attachment 2148673
> 
> View attachment 2148675
> 
> 
> And just to add my other new black beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2148676



Beautiful pendant and you have such an impressive collection.


----------



## XCCX

I'm hooked! Scary!!!


----------



## chicagocat

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....



Your layers are just fantastic!!! The tones are so complimentary and YG is beautiful by VCA-  love the tones together as you have them, great style!


----------



## Hermesforlife

FYI there is a 'Jumbo' alhambra on eBay right now. Its apparently 1.59 inches!I've never seen the style before. Not sure the styling will help sell the item...Worth a look.....


----------



## Bethc

Hermesforlife said:


> FYI there is a 'Jumbo' alhambra on eBay right now. Its apparently 1.59 inches!I've never seen the style before. Not sure the styling will help sell the item...Worth a look.....



I'm not exactly sure what they're selling??   I've never seen that piece before.


----------



## Bethc

mp4 said:


> Totally fab!  Congrats!
> 
> Congrats to *Bethc* also.
> 
> I sooooo wish NY issued a bracelet too....



Thank you!  A bracelet would be nice!



marialc121 said:


> Beautiful pendant and you have such an impressive collection.



Thank you!  It's  certainly well loved!



sbelle said:


> This is so helpful -- thank you!  I might know someone else who is getting that pendant.



Yes??


----------



## Bethc

xactreality said:


> I'm hooked! Scary!!!



Gorgeous!!!  Be careful, it is an addiction!


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> I'm hooked! Scary!!!


 
Wow!  Beautiful!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Bethc

Playing around with my new necklace... I saw some pics where people had stacked 2 necklaces, but I don't know if these are too much together?  Thoughts?


----------



## sbelle

The small lotus earrings.  









I debated whether I should get them since I have the pave friovle.  They are similar in a way to the frivole, but I talked myself into believing they look different enough because the lotus earclips hang lower on the ear and don't have the 3 dimensional look that the frivole have.


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> The small lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether I should get them since I have the pave friovle.  They are similar in a way to the frivole, but I talked myself into believing they look different enough because the lotus hang lower on the ear and don't have the 3 dimensional look that the frivole have.



Love them!  They look great on you!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Playing around with my new necklace... I saw some pics where people had stacked 2 necklaces, but I don't know if these are too much together?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151337
> 
> View attachment 2151338
> 
> View attachment 2151339



I love the first pairing together!  And they look great on you!


And I actually like the look of the other two, but whenever I do something like that the two chains get tangled up .

So your onyx pendant in these pictures has already been lengthened by two inches?


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> I love the first pairing together!  And they look great on you!
> 
> 
> And I actually like the look of the other two, but whenever I do something like that the two chains get tangled up .
> 
> So your onyx pendant in these pictures has already been lengthened by two inches?



Thank you for the feedback!  Yes, my onyx has been lengthened, but in that first pic I have it on the jump ring to make it shorter, otherwise, it's the same length as the MOP..


----------



## kimber418

Bethc, 
Thank you for sharing photos of your VCA.  I love all your pieces especially the new onyx
WG vintage alhambra.  It looks gorgeous on you.   I love the size of the motif.   I think you will
wear this so much.   Love it paired with your MOP also!


----------



## kimber418

OMG!  Sbelle,
Your new small lotus earrings are beautiful and they look great on you.  I totally agree they 
give off a different look than the pave frivole..   I own the pave frivole also and I think the three dimensional look is what sets them apart.  I also have the small YG frivole.  Would you say that the small lotus are the same size as the pave frivole and the small yg frivole?  just wondering.

They are stunning with your dark hair&#8230;..


----------



## valnsw

xactreality said:


> I'm hooked! Scary!!!


 
*Congrats!!  *Yup I know, it's a scary addiction. I'm planning the next purchase  but prob have to give my bank account a rest.



Bethc said:


> Playing around with my new necklace... I saw some pics where people had stacked 2 necklaces, but I don't know if these are too much together?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151337
> 
> View attachment 2151338
> 
> View attachment 2151339


 
I like how u layer in pic #1 and #3! 



sbelle said:


> The small lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether I should get them since I have the pave friovle.  They are similar in a way to the frivole, but I talked myself into believing they look different enough because the lotus earclips hang lower on the ear and don't have the 3 dimensional look that the frivole have.


 
They look gorgeous on you! Are they heavy?


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> Playing around with my new necklace... I saw some pics where people had stacked 2 necklaces, but I don't know if these are too much together?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151337
> 
> View attachment 2151338
> 
> View attachment 2151339


The first picture looks really great . I also love the pendants layered with 20 motif necklaces or a 10 motif with a bracelet added .


sbelle said:


> The small lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether I should get them since I have the pave friovle.  They are similar in a way to the frivole, but I talked myself into believing they look different enough because the lotus earclips hang lower on the ear and don't have the 3 dimensional look that the frivole have.


The Lotus are very different to the Frivole IMO and look lovely on you .
I was toying with buying one of the Lotus pendants to use with some antique pearls that I am having restrung .
I tried the Cosmos which was nice but just a little too big .
Just to give you an idea. I am having them restrung to a double and then single strand as I think my 3 strand are a little dated.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Playing around with my new necklace... I saw some pics where people had stacked 2 necklaces, but I don't know if these are too much together?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151337
> 
> View attachment 2151338
> 
> View attachment 2151339


I like the pendant best by itself.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> The first picture looks really great . I also love the pendants layered with 20 motif necklaces or a 10 motif with a bracelet added .
> 
> The Lotus are very different to the Frivole IMO and look lovely on you .
> I was toying with buying one of the Lotus pendants to use with some antique pearls that I am having restrung .
> I tried the Cosmos which was nice but just a little too big .
> Just to give you an idea. I am having them restrung to a double and then single strand as I think my 3 strand are a little dated.


Beautiful!!
Love this.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> The small lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether I should get them since I have the pave friovle.  They are similar in a way to the frivole, but I talked myself into believing they look different enough because the lotus earclips hang lower on the ear and don't have the 3 dimensional look that the frivole have.


Oh Sbelle , these are beautiful. 
Very different from the frivole pave earrings. 
Gorgeous!


----------



## beachy10

Another way above retail sale. I just don't get it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c31c4212d#ht_1488wt_1427


----------



## beachy10

sbelle said:


> The small lotus earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether I should get them since I have the pave friovle. They are similar in a way to the frivole, but I talked myself into believing they look different enough because the lotus earclips hang lower on the ear and don't have the 3 dimensional look that the frivole have.


 
Love them! They do look different enough from the frivole. Congrats!


----------



## geminigal1

I'll take two said:


> The first picture looks really great . I also love the pendants layered with 20 motif necklaces or a 10 motif with a bracelet added .
> 
> The Lotus are very different to the Frivole IMO and look lovely on you .
> I was toying with buying one of the Lotus pendants to use with some antique pearls that I am having restrung .
> I tried the Cosmos which was nice but just a little too big .
> Just to give you an idea. I am having them restrung to a double and then single strand as I think my 3 strand are a little dated.


Love this look! Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## cujing

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Some layering with LE malachite, YG, MOP and TE....


love the malachite


----------



## Joyjoy7

Hello ladies, I posted this on the general jewelry authentication board but was advised to post here as well. 

Please let me know if this is authentic. I have my doubts but wanted to be sure.








Thank you so much!!


----------



## sparkle7

I wanted to re size my  Alhambra ring to wear on my middle finger. Do you guys think it's okay if I get re sized at my local jeweler? Do I have to get re size at VCA shop ? The ring is about 5 years old. Thank you


----------



## Caz71

omg I saw a customer wearing a necklace and matching bracelet. She bought from Dubai. Im in australia have not really seen them here!!


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> omg I saw a customer wearing a necklace and matching bracelet. She bought from Dubai. Im in australia have not really seen them here!!



They don't sell VCA here anywhere, you have to buy overseas. It is a bummer but on the bright side you rarely see anyone with VCA. I have only seen two other people wearing it.


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> They don't sell VCA here anywhere, you have to buy overseas. It is a bummer but on the bright side you rarely see anyone with VCA. I have only seen two other people wearing it.



Yes for sure. I also saw a young asian girl wearing one in melbourne city. It was lovely...


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> Yes for sure. I also saw a young asian girl wearing one in melbourne city. It was lovely...



I bought my first piece 3 years ago in Dubai and I bought a few more pieces in NYC and Vegas 2 years ago. I am hoping to add to my VCA when I visit Hawaii in July.


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> I bought my first piece 3 years ago in Dubai and I bought a few more pieces in NYC and Vegas 2 years ago. I am hoping to add to my VCA when I visit Hawaii in July.



Yep I wanna go to the usa to get all the jewellery that we dont have here or hopefully its cheaper...


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> Yep I wanna go to the usa to get all the jewellery that we dont have here or hopefully its cheaper...



VCA certainly isn't cheap but most everything else is less expensive for us overseas than in Oz, I guess because we are so,far away.


----------



## sparkle7

Does anyone know if the Alhambra single motif ring could be resized by a jeweler or do I have to re size at VCA? Thanks


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:


> Another way above retail sale. I just don't get it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c31c4212d#ht_1488wt_1427


Maybe they do not know they are buy a sweet...


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> VCA certainly isn't cheap but most everything else is less expensive for us overseas than in Oz, I guess because we are so,far away.



I luv the single pendants. Blue butterfly. Do u know or tpfers how much they cost?? The necklaces. Tia.


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> I luv the single pendants. Blue butterfly. Do u know or tpfers how much they cost?? The necklaces. Tia.



You can go to the VCA website and click on location, I choose USA and then it shows the prices. It shows a mother of pearl  vintage Alhambra pendant as $2500 and that would be plus taxes.


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> You can go to the VCA website and click on location, I choose USA and then it shows the prices. It shows a mother of pearl  vintage Alhambra pendant as $2500 and that would be plus taxes.



OMG yeah I need to win the lottery. If money was no object Id love:

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2810/Fleurette pendant, small model

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2564/Vintage Alhambra pendant

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2326/Alhambra pendant


----------



## purplepinky

Can anyone tell me how much the Vintage Alhambra ( or maybe it's the magic?) pendant in the larger size (as shown a few pages back being layered) would be in a yellow gold mother of pearl? I can't find it online in the larger size. TIA!!


Nevermind. Found it online.


----------



## marialc121

I was browsing online and I found pics of these beautiful between the finger rings.  I love the bows but the turquoise rose de noel is TDF!


----------



## newmommy_va

oh my goodness - the oiseaux de paradis rings!! 

my favorite - flying beauties - pic from VCA:






marialc121 said:


> I was browsing online and I found pics of these beautiful between the finger rings.  I love the bows but the turquoise rose de noel is TDF!


----------



## marialc121

newmommy_va said:


> oh my goodness - the oiseaux de paradis rings!!
> 
> my favorite - flying beauties - pic from VCA:
> 
> View attachment 2156556



Gorgeous!  I would love to see it in person.  I found this pic for you.  

BTW, these pics were found on VCA's facebook page.


----------



## newmommy_va

Ahh... so pretty! I would love to see this in person, too!! 



marialc121 said:


> Gorgeous!  I would love to see it in person.  I found this pic for you.
> 
> BTW, these pics were found on VCA's facebook page.


----------



## chaneljewel

Is the large butterfly in the third picture the one that Mariah Carey wears on American Idol?   Looks like it.




marialc121 said:


> I was browsing online and I found pics of these beautiful between the finger rings.  I love the bows but the turquoise rose de noel is TDF!


----------



## marialc121

chaneljewel said:


> Is the large butterfly in the third picture the one that Mariah Carey wears on American Idol?   Looks like it.



I believe so.  It's so pretty as well.


----------



## sjunky13

A funny thing I thought you ladies would lol at.
I went out for drinks and dinner and wore my mop. A friend said it was gorgeous and asked to look at and another new friend asked if I have it made from teeth! Yes TEETH. 
Ha! 
I gotten asked if my VCA were Ippolita, but never teeth.


----------



## stmary

sjunky13 said:


> A funny thing I thought you ladies would lol at.
> I went out for drinks and dinner and wore my mop. A friend said it was gorgeous and asked to look at and another new friend asked if I have it made from teeth! Yes TEETH.
> Ha!
> I gotten asked if my VCA were Ippolita, but never teeth.



LOL! your friend is funny. What kind of teeth is so big? horse teeth?


----------



## sjunky13

stmary said:


> LOL! your friend is funny. What kind of teeth is so big? horse teeth?


I think she meant human! LOL. 
She is a diamond fan, but not branded jewelry, so she doesn't know. People are funny.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> A funny thing I thought you ladies would lol at.
> I went out for drinks and dinner and wore my mop. A friend said it was gorgeous and asked to look at and another new friend asked if I have it made from teeth! Yes TEETH.
> Ha!
> I gotten asked if my VCA were Ippolita, but never teeth.


 Teeth?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stmary said:


> LOL! your friend is funny. What kind of teeth is so big? horse teeth?



You ladies are killing me....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I think she meant human! LOL.
> She is a diamond fan, but not branded jewelry, so she doesn't know. People are funny.


 Where did she think you acquired the teeth??


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Where did she think you acquired the teeth??


LOL. Haha, I wonder. Maybe ex 's. 

I would have to have a lot of teeth for this!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> Where did she think you acquired the teeth??



 too funny!


----------



## emma4ever

Please allow me to share some of my Van cleef pieces.


----------



## MYH

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share some of my Van cleef pieces.


OMG!!! The ring in your first pic is TDF.  It looks absolutely gorgeous on your hand.


----------



## emma4ever

MYH said:


> OMG!!! The ring in your first pic is TDF.  It looks absolutely gorgeous on your hand.


 
Thanks MYH, that's my favorite as well.


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Where did she think you acquired the teeth??



The tooth fairy, of course! LOL!


----------



## Florasun

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share some of my Van cleef pieces.



You have some beautiful pieces! Love you ring and the watches - well everything...


----------



## katmb

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share some of my Van cleef pieces.


 
Beautiful! The lotus ring is high on my wishlist. I'd love to see a photo of it worn across two fingers, if you have one.


----------



## emma4ever

katmb said:


> Beautiful! The lotus ring is high on my wishlist. I'd love to see a photo of it worn across two fingers, if you have one.


 
Here you go


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!!
> Love this.





geminigal1 said:


> Love this look! Why didn't I think of that!


Thanks ladies I think the concept is god but needs to be with a smaller brooch ,or maybe I am just trying to justify to myself getting the Lotus brooch LOL



emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share some of my Van cleef pieces.



Gorgeous pieces. Thanks for the pictures .
I also have the Lotus ring but wear mine on my second / wedding finger .
I only tend to wear it open if my fingers are a little swollen as it feels looser when open.


----------



## katmb

emma4ever said:


> Here you go


 
Thank you; absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My new sweet bracelet with the red carnelian heart in rose gold!!! I plan on buying two more of the sweets to stack with it!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2158179
> 
> 
> My new sweet bracelet with the red carnelian heart in rose gold!!! I plan on buying two more of the sweets to stack with it!!!



love this! but I also love everything I see in this pic


----------



## Hermesaholic

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2158179
> 
> 
> My new sweet bracelet with the red carnelian heart in rose gold!!! I plan on buying two more of the sweets to stack with it!!!


love the contrast between the watch and the delicate heart


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2158179
> 
> 
> My new sweet bracelet with the red carnelian heart in rose gold!!! I plan on buying two more of the sweets to stack with it!!!


Awwww! I've had this little cutie on my wish list (along with several other pieces) for a while now. It looks very feminine and delicate with your Rolex. Congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

emma4ever said:


> Please allow me to share some of my Van cleef pieces.


You have aquired some unique pieces from VCA! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> love this! but I also love everything I see in this pic



Aww thanks sweetie!!!



Hermesaholic said:


> love the contrast between the watch and the delicate heart



Thank you, I agree and that is why I placed it on my left wrist to kind of soften the watch. 



CATEYES said:


> Awwww! I've had this little cutie on my wish list (along with several other pieces) for a while now. It looks very feminine and delicate with your Rolex. Congrats!



Thank you darling, I actually wanted this little one for the past year & a half!!! They have been sold out of it for that long, I was elated when my SA told me she had one, I snatched it up so quick


----------



## omniavincitamor

emma4ever said:


> Here you go



Your ring is breathtaking!!!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles!   I haven't seen you on TPF for a long time (it's probably me since I have my two special places on TPF)  BUT I LOVE your new sweet bracelet!   I also love your picture!  Your e-ring and watch are gorgeous!    What other two sweets are you getting?  I have the turquoise butterfly and love it.  Post more pictures soon.


----------



## Caz71

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2158179
> 
> 
> My new sweet bracelet with the red carnelian heart in rose gold!!! I plan on buying two more of the sweets to stack with it!!!



The heart is so cute. Love!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles!   I haven't seen you on TPF for a long time (it's probably me since I have my two special places on TPF)  BUT I LOVE your new sweet bracelet!   I also love your picture!  Your e-ring and watch are gorgeous!    What other two sweets are you getting?  I have the turquoise butterfly and love it.  Post more pictures soon.



Hi kimber!!! You're so sweet, thank you! I haven't posted in a while just been lurking hehe 

I remember seeing a picture of your sweet which I love! Are you still enjoying it? I just purchased the butterfly mother-of-pearl sweet in yellow gold, I'll post a pic of it when I get it back from being sized. I also want to buy the clover in mother-of-pearl which is also yellow gold soon to layer with the other two! I wish they made a little diamond one  

My VCA list is so long! I would love to own a pair of the pave ear clips in either the Lotus style or the Frivole I can't decide  do you own either pair?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Caz71 said:


> The heart is so cute. Love!



Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi kimber!!! You're so sweet, thank you! I haven't posted in a while just been lurking hehe
> 
> I remember seeing a picture of your sweet which I love! Are you still enjoying it? I just purchased the butterfly mother-of-pearl sweet in yellow gold, I'll post a pic of it when I get it back from being sized. I also want to buy the clover in mother-of-pearl which is also yellow gold soon to layer with the other two! I wish they made a little diamond one
> 
> My VCA list is so long! I would love to own a pair of the pave ear clips in either the Lotus style or the Frivole I can't decide  do you own either pair?


Sprinkles- I can't wait to see your photo of all the sweets!  I love your photos!   There are no diamonds in any of the sweets but that would be a great idea!   The Lotus clips are stunning.  There are a few ladies on the VCA that have posted photos of them.   I do own the pave frivole which I wore for my daughters wedding in November.  I love them sooooo much.   I wish I could wear them more but you know Austin&#8230;&#8230;.. casual city!   I also own the small YG frivole (they have a small diamond in the center of the flower.  I wear them all the time for casual.  They are my "go to" earrings".  They can also be dressed up easily.  They come in a larger size also which I love.  I love the entire Frivole collection.  

Have fun with you VCA shopping.   Neimans is having the BEJEWELED event coming up May 4-12 with awesome "gift card back" shopping!  VCA is included.   Let me know if you need a SA in Houston!


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Neimans is having the BEJEWELED event coming up May 4-12 with awesome "gift card back" shopping!  *VCA is included*.   Let me know if you need a SA in Houston!



It could be that NM has had a change in policy, but VCA has not been included in gift card events for several years.  They began to exclude VCA just after they started excluding Chanel handbag from gift card events.  I feel like my SA would have mentioned an change in policy but maybe she doesn't know.  I'm going to ask on this -- it would be great if it was included!


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> It could be that NM has had a change in policy, but VCA has not been included in gift card events for several years.  They began to exclude VCA just after they started excluding Chanel handbag from gift card events.  I feel like my SA would have mentioned an change in policy but maybe she doesn't know.  I'm going to ask on this -- it would be great if it was included!



I was told yesterday that it was not included.


----------



## saks4me

Been lusting over these for some time and finally bit the bullet when NM had the recent 3x points!  Can finally cross these off the list! Comfy earclips too!











Thanks for letting me share!

BTW: For those who have these, did you get a cleaning cloth and / or pouchette? I received them with the VCA outer and earring box.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Florasun said:


> I was told yesterday that it was not included.



That makes sense. They don't need to further promote VCA. My home store can't keep a decent inventory, it sells so quickly. The malachite sold out within a week.


----------



## etoupebirkin

saks4me said:


> Been lusting over these for some time and finally bit the bullet when NM had the recent 3x points!  Can finally cross these off the list! Comfy earclips too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> BTW: For those who have these, did you get a cleaning cloth and / or pouchette? I received them with the VCA outer and earring box.


These are beautiful!!!


----------



## sjunky13

saks4me said:


> Been lusting over these for some time and finally bit the bullet when NM had the recent 3x points!  Can finally cross these off the list! Comfy earclips too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> BTW: For those who have these, did you get a cleaning cloth and / or pouchette? I received them with the VCA outer and earring box.


GORGEOUS! I got a pouch for travel and I also got a cleansing cloth from NYC.


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> View attachment 2158179
> 
> 
> My new sweet bracelet with the red carnelian heart in rose gold!!! I plan on buying two more of the sweets to stack with it!!!


So pretty hun! Glad to see you here.
Sweets look fun to stack. I can't wait to see the all.  happy to see they will re size sweets as well.


----------



## saks4me

sjunky13 said:


> GORGEOUS! I got a pouch for travel and I also got a cleansing cloth from NYC.




Thanks for letting me know! Will inquire with my SA about the cleaning cloth and pouchette! Haven't worn earrings in awhile... so, hope to clip them on often!


----------



## sjunky13

saks4me said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Will inquire with my SA about the cleaning cloth and pouchette! Haven't worn earrings in awhile... so, hope to clip them on often!


I have to confess, I do not really wear them often. Maybe 2 times so far. I need to wear my stuff! 
I will wear them when my hair is up. If not they will not be seen. 
I have the ring as well and they do look nice together. 
You inspired me, I will wear them this week. 

Yes call your sa and have him or her send you the pouch and cloth.


----------



## Junkenpo

saks4me said:


> Been lusting over these for some time and finally bit the bullet when NM had the recent 3x points!  Can finally cross these off the list! Comfy earclips too!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> BTW: For those who have these, did you get a cleaning cloth and / or pouchette? I received them with the VCA outer and earring box.



These are so pretty!  I would like to request a modeling shot if you have the time.  Ever since I decided that onyx earclips weren't going to work for me, I've been waffling about what to get instead. I love TE & small frivole, but the large is so gorgeous.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Neimans is having the BEJEWELED event coming up May 4-12 with awesome "gift card back" shopping!  VCA is included.   Let me know if you need a SA in Houston!





sbelle said:


> It could be that NM has had a change in policy, but VCA has not been included in gift card events for several years.  They began to exclude VCA just after they started excluding Chanel handbag from gift card events.  I feel like my SA would have mentioned an change in policy but maybe she doesn't know.  I'm going to ask on this -- it would be great if it was included!






Florasun said:


> I was told yesterday that it was not included.




Just heard back from SA -- she confirmed that VCA, Chanel, and LV are specifically excluded from the NM Bejeweled Event.


----------



## kimber418

I received "THE NEW RULES OF JEWELS" book from Neiman Marcus on Saturday.  In it are some beautiful pieces of jewelry from the fine jewelry department at NM.   The photo below is in it with Malachite. In the back it tells all about the BEJeweled Event from May 4-May 12.  It does not exclude VCA or any other brand.


----------



## sbelle

Just got my onyx, wg Fifth Avenue LE pendant and I like it very much.  I had two inches added like *BethC *did, so it makes it a more wearable length for me.

some thoughts on the style.....

I like that the motif is bigger than the standard pendant.  For me, the standard single motif is too small.    

I do find that I like the new Magic pendant-- that has the chain that can be doubled-- better.  One reason is the obvious, that the chain can be worn two ways.  Another reason is that the Magic pendant has a bail that allows the pendant to move freely on the chain, while the onyx vintage alhambra pendant is attached to the chain on two sides and does not move.


----------



## saks4me

Junkenpo said:


> These are so pretty!  I would like to request a modeling shot if you have the time.  Ever since I decided that onyx earclips weren't going to work for me, I've been waffling about what to get instead. I love TE & small frivole, but the large is so gorgeous.



not the best picture...


----------



## Hermesaholic

kimber418 said:


> i received "the new rules of jewels" book from neiman marcus on saturday.  In it are some beautiful pieces of jewelry from the fine jewelry department at nm.   The photo below is in it with malachite. In the back it tells all about the bejeweled event from may 4-may 12.  It does not exclude vca or any other brand.


wow!


----------



## kimber418

Sorry VCA friends!  VCA is not included in the Bejeweled event at Neimans next week    Sbelle confirmed with her SA that it is not included.  I was surprised that NM would include the beautiful photo of the malachite Vintage alhambra in the catalog on the event and that is what convinced me it was included!


----------



## kimber418

saks4me~  your large YG Frivole are gorgeous!  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saks4me said:


> not the best picture...


These are very special and look beautiful on you. 
I wore mine today. 
This is such a lovely design.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I received "THE NEW RULES OF JEWELS" book from Neiman Marcus on Saturday.  In it are some beautiful pieces of jewelry from the fine jewelry department at NM.   The photo below is in it with Malachite. In the back it tells all about the BEJeweled Event from May 4-May 12.  It does not exclude VCA or any other brand.


 That pendant is so beautiful.............


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles- I can't wait to see your photo of all the sweets!  I love your photos!   There are no diamonds in any of the sweets but that would be a great idea!   The Lotus clips are stunning.  There are a few ladies on the VCA that have posted photos of them.   I do own the pave frivole which I wore for my daughters wedding in November.  I love them sooooo much.   I wish I could wear them more but you know Austin.. casual city!   I also own the small YG frivole (they have a small diamond in the center of the flower.  I wear them all the time for casual.  They are my "go to" earrings".  They can also be dressed up easily.  They come in a larger size also which I love.  I love the entire Frivole collection.
> 
> Have fun with you VCA shopping.   Neimans is having the BEJEWELED event coming up May 4-12 with awesome "gift card back" shopping!  VCA is included.   Let me know if you need a SA in Houston!



Kimber, I'm sure both you & your daughter looked stunning regardless of what jewelry you were wearing! I must admit VCA has some fine choices for wedding jewelry! 

I'll have to go back & search for pictures of the lotus and frivole ear clips, I've always loved the Lotus pair but now I feel like the Frivole style might be a contender! I'll keep you posted, how I wish we had a VCA boutique here!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> So pretty hun! Glad to see you here.
> Sweets look fun to stack. I can't wait to see the all.  happy to see they will re size sweets as well.



Hi sweetie!!! Thank you for your kind words! I was very happy to find out they could size the adult sweet bracelets for me since I wear an 8in & I believe they were 7in before. 

Btw, my next target is a pair of earrings from VCA, do you own any? If so which ones and which would you advise looking at? Thanks in advance, I value everyone's opinion!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi sweetie!!! Thank you for your kind words! I was very happy to find out they could size the adult sweet bracelets for me since I wear an 8in & I believe they were 7in before.
> 
> Btw, my next target is a pair of earrings from VCA, do you own any? If so which ones and which would you advise looking at? Thanks in advance, I value everyone's opinion!




Hi hun! I would need to resize as well.

I have 2 VCA earrings, the Magic 2 motif  mop and YG and the large Frivole.  I have to admit, I do not wear them much.

I am looking at Perlee hoops , the medium ones.  I think you would love Frivole since you like smaller earrings.


----------



## Stephy

kimber418 said:


> Sorry VCA friends!  VCA is not included in the Bejeweled event at Neimans next week    Sbelle confirmed with her SA that it is not included.  I was surprised that NM would include the beautiful photo of the malachite Vintage alhambra in the catalog on the event and that is what convinced me it was included!


----------



## jssl1688

Hi everyone, I created a thread in the jewelry box forum, but I wanted to post here incase anyone misses it. 

Hi all fellow VCA lovers, I need your help on deciding which y/g necklace to get. I have 2 different options available to me and need to make a decision soon. I recently dropped by Neiman's to see the yg necklace in 2x10. I also have a source who is selling 2x10 in yg as well. Upon seeing both necklaces, I realized that it seems the motif has slightly changed in recent years. The necklace at Neiman's has the newer revised design vs. the older design from the source I can get it from. I will attach pics of both. I will be saving a bit on the older one if I decide to go that route, if I go the Neiman route, I will be paying full retail. My question specifically is on the overall look and aesthetic of both pieces and not about the amount being spent, so please base your judgement purely on the design of the motif. As you will see, the newer motif has more of a clean and precise beading and a slightly smaller ball in the middle area that seems to blend in with the motif more vs the older design with more of a bead/rope like look with more raised ball. They are both beautiful and the minute detail on the beading part and ball area isn't detectable unless u looked closely or compare both pieces side by side, however I am slightly drawn to one more than the other. I wanted to see what all the other ladies think. Model shot of me wearing the new motif design, the old motif design worn by person selling. Your insight will help me decide on my piece greatly! Thank you so much!


----------



## jssl1688

4 more pics of the older version.


----------



## Junkenpo

saks4me said:


> not the best picture...



love them! thank you so much for the modeling pic... it is hard to take good pictures of your own ears. lol


----------



## Florasun

saks4me said:


> not the best picture...



These are gorgeous! I would love to own a pair some day.


----------



## Florasun

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I created a thread in the jewelry box forum, but I wanted to post here incase anyone misses it.
> 
> Hi all fellow VCA lovers, I need your help on deciding which y/g necklace to get. I have 2 different options available to me and need to make a decision soon. I recently dropped by Neiman's to see the yg necklace in 2x10. I also have a source who is selling 2x10 in yg as well. Upon seeing both necklaces, I realized that it seems the motif has slightly changed in recent years. The necklace at Neiman's has the newer revised design vs. the older design from the source I can get it from. I will attach pics of both. I will be saving a bit on the older one if I decide to go that route, if I go the Neiman route, I will be paying full retail. My question specifically is on the overall look and aesthetic of both pieces and not about the amount being spent, so please base your judgement purely on the design of the motif. As you will see, the newer motif has more of a clean and precise beading and a slightly smaller ball in the middle area that seems to blend in with the motif more vs the older design with more of a bead/rope like look with more raised ball. They are both beautiful and the minute detail on the beading part and ball area isn't detectable unless u looked closely or compare both pieces side by side, however I am slightly drawn to one more than the other. I wanted to see what all the other ladies think. Model shot of me wearing the new motif design, the old motif design worn by person selling. Your insight will help me decide on my piece greatly! Thank you so much!



This is quite interesting as I knew the design had changed, but have never seen a side-by-side comparison photo. Looking at your photos I prefer the new design. (Unfortunate since the pre-owned is less expensive.


----------



## jssl1688

Florasun said:


> This is quite interesting as I knew the design had changed, but have never seen a side-by-side comparison photo. Looking at your photos I prefer the new design. (Unfortunate since the pre-owned is less expensive.



Thanks for the reply Florasun, my ultimate decision is based on the overall look of the motif design even though the old one is less expensive.


----------



## etoupebirkin

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, I created a thread in the jewelry box forum, but I wanted to post here incase anyone misses it.
> 
> Hi all fellow VCA lovers, I need your help on deciding which y/g necklace to get. I have 2 different options available to me and need to make a decision soon. I recently dropped by Neiman's to see the yg necklace in 2x10. I also have a source who is selling 2x10 in yg as well. Upon seeing both necklaces, I realized that it seems the motif has slightly changed in recent years. The necklace at Neiman's has the newer revised design vs. the older design from the source I can get it from. I will attach pics of both. I will be saving a bit on the older one if I decide to go that route, if I go the Neiman route, I will be paying full retail. My question specifically is on the overall look and aesthetic of both pieces and not about the amount being spent, so please base your judgement purely on the design of the motif. As you will see, the newer motif has more of a clean and precise beading and a slightly smaller ball in the middle area that seems to blend in with the motif more vs the older design with more of a bead/rope like look with more raised ball. They are both beautiful and the minute detail on the beading part and ball area isn't detectable unless u looked closely or compare both pieces side by side, however I am slightly drawn to one more than the other. I wanted to see what all the other ladies think. Model shot of me wearing the new motif design, the old motif design worn by person selling. Your insight will help me decide on my piece greatly! Thank you so much!



I love how you paired the RG and the PG!!!

Good luck with your decision. BTW, I'm with Florasun. I like the newer version better for some reason.


----------



## jssl1688

etoupebirkin said:


> I love how you paired the RG and the PG!!!
> 
> Good luck with your decision. BTW, I'm with Florasun. I like the newer version better for some reason.



Thanks etoupebirkin! it's 2 for 2, i'm hoping more peeps can chime in! Also, mind sharing why you like the newer one?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Very close but I prefer the newer design. 
I have it myself. To me it looks more crisp. 
Btw, the pg looks great with your skintone.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very close but I prefer the newer design.
> I have it myself. To me it looks more crisp.
> Btw, the pg looks great with your skintone.



thanks texasgirliegirl, i appreciate your reasoning. i was torn between y/g and p/g in the beginning but felt the y/g stood out more. the p/g kind of just disappeared on me and it almost looked like copper, a bit too strong for my taste.


----------



## beachy10

jssl1688 said:


> 4 more pics of the older version.


 
The older one for sure!


----------



## jssl1688

beachy10 said:


> The older one for sure!



thanks beachy for your response, any particular reasoning? i'm interested as to why people like the newer vs the older designs, vice versa.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Very close but I prefer the newer design.
> I have it myself. To me it looks more crisp.
> Btw, the pg looks great with your skintone.


 
Agree!
I have the new design (2 10-motif in PG), too!  Love it!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the newer design!


----------



## jssl1688

chaneljewel said:


> Love the newer design!





einseine said:


> Agree!
> I have the new design (2 10-motif in PG), too!  Love it!



thanks chaneljewel

thanks einseine, i bet your pg looks lovely!


----------



## marialc121

I also prefer the newer version.  I personally do not like the bigger bead in the middle on the older one.  Can't wait to see which one you choose.


----------



## jssl1688

marialc121 said:


> I also prefer the newer version.  I personally do not like the bigger bead in the middle on the older one.  Can't wait to see which one you choose.



Hi Maria, hope your enjoying your btf ring! thanks for your thoughts, I hope I can make a decision soon! I'm so back and forth on it.....hub thinks I am driving myself crazy....


----------



## etoupebirkin

jssl1688 said:


> Thanks etoupebirkin! it's 2 for 2, i'm hoping more peeps can chime in! Also, mind sharing why you like the newer one?



I like the more defined beaded border. I also prefer the smaller l bead, too.


----------



## kimber418

I am in the minority here- I prefer the old one.  It just appeals to me more.  Not sure what it is
but it stands out more.  To be honest I do not see that much difference in the two but I am
not one to notice slight differences in things!   Good luck.  I love the pink gold one also. Do you already own that one or are you going to pair it with the YG?


----------



## ashton

I think the PG looks good w your skin tone and I prefer the new version


----------



## jssl1688

etoupebirkin said:


> I like the more defined beaded border. I also prefer the smaller l bead, too.



thanks etoupebirkin!



kimber418 said:


> I am in the minority here- I prefer the old one.  It just appeals to me more.  Not sure what it is
> but it stands out more.  To be honest I do not see that much difference in the two but I am
> not one to notice slight differences in things!   Good luck.  I love the pink gold one also. Do you already own that one or are you going to pair it with the YG?



hi kimber, thanks for your help! I know what you mean with the old one. i think it's because it doesn't look as polished and perfect like the newer one that gives it more of a feminine and organic/vintagy feel. I also think it somehow has to do with the center bead being bigger too. From a distance or to someone who can't detect the differences, it does look almost the same. But i'm a stickler when it comes to the littlest details and what gets me is the vintage piece doesn't have a cleaner and more precisely beaded border and i don't like that cross between bead and rope like look. Either, it's perfectly rounded beads or more rope like. But then again, i guess that's what gives it that look, the more vintage feel. Hub think the new version looks so perfect that it just looks commercialized and came off the assembly line vs more hand made and variances in each motif gives character. So there, I am so indecisive cause I like both for different reasons. I don't own the pg, it's what i tried on at nm, but that was also another debate, do half/half or 2x10 yg or 1x10 and with another stone 10 motif. Can't decide......


----------



## jssl1688

ashton said:


> I think the PG looks good w your skin tone and I prefer the new version



thanks ashton!


----------



## marialc121

jssl1688 said:


> Hi Maria, hope your enjoying your btf ring! thanks for your thoughts, I hope I can make a decision soon! I'm so back and forth on it.....hub thinks I am driving myself crazy....



I am enjoying my ring very much.  

My DH always thinks I drive myself crazy just before a purchase.    I always go back and forth like you do and I'm also really anal with perfection.


----------



## jssl1688

marialc121 said:


> I am enjoying my ring very much.
> 
> My DH always thinks I drive myself crazy just before a purchase.    I always go back and forth like you do and I'm also really anal with perfection.



ahhhhh, ones who can feel my pain! good thing is hub is always supportive with my final decision, he just wants me to be happy.....so that alone makes me happy. glad your enjoying the ring....i would be too!


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> 4 more pics of the older version.


Hi! I also am drawn more to the newer motif as it looks more defined all around. While I love the look of PG, I think the YG looks pops more against your skin tone. Let us know what you end up with!


----------



## jssl1688

CATEYES said:


> Hi! I also am drawn more to the newer motif as it looks more defined all around. While I love the look of PG, I think the YG looks pops more against your skin tone. Let us know what you end up with!



hi cateyes, thank you for your thoughts! yeah, i also went with yg for that very reason, i felt the pg blended in too much with me it got lost....yg stood out, but i still haven't decided if i want 2x10 in yg or do half half even....so pg is still in play too! i'll come back and share my piece when i make my final decision, which god knows when with the way i am!!


----------



## jssl1688

Hi everyone, had another question for you all. Hub came up with the idea to maybe consider getting 1x10 newer version yg and 1x10 older version yg so I have both styles. He thinks the older one has a very pretty and feminine look with the larger ball and if I decided to wear that alone, that would look great, same as if I wanted to wear a more polished newer version, i would have that option too. My concern is do you think if I wore it as a 20 that it would look strange? But some have said the difference in both is slight and not that noticeable, so could I get away with that option? Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, had another question for you all. Hub came up with the idea to maybe consider getting 1x10 newer version yg and 1x10 older version yg so I have both styles. He thinks the older one has a very pretty and feminine look with the larger ball and if I decided to wear that alone, that would look great, same as if I wanted to wear a more polished newer version, i would have that option too. My concern is do you think if I wore it as a 20 that it would look strange? But some have said the difference in both is slight and not that noticeable, so could I get away with that option? Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks


Honestly, I wouldn't prefer the two almost the same but not quite. I believe if you bought two 10's of the same color / pattern you would get the most use out of them since you already know you want to wear them as a 20 motif.


----------



## Harpertoo

I'm going to post here because I don't want to start a new thread for such an inane topic....but what is up with the packaging on shipments from VCA!?
I have bought a small perlee ring and a sweet bracelet recently and they both came in giant boxes with giant VCA velvet boxes inside!? Maybe I lived in EU too long, but this is a recycling nightmare! It looks like I ordered a set of 12 silver place settings! I realize they do not want to advertise they are shipping high value, small, easy to steal items, but isn't there a better way!....ok, sorry, back to the 20 motif. 
For the record, I prefer the new, but could not tell you why.


----------



## jssl1688

CATEYES said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't prefer the two almost the same but not quite. I believe if you bought two 10's of the same color / pattern you would get the most use out of them since you already know you want to wear them as a 20 motif.



hi cateyes, thank for getting back.....urghhhh, i'm so indecisive...i like both in different ways....just can't decide what to do...i'm not to fixed on having to wear it as a 20 since i can also layer with my 20 motif mop too, i have some options to play with..


----------



## jssl1688

Harpertoo said:


> I'm going to post here because I don't want to start a new thread for such an inane topic....but what is up with the packaging on shipments from VCA!?
> I have bought a small perlee ring and a sweet bracelet recently and they both came in giant boxes with giant VCA velvet boxes inside!? Maybe I lived in EU too long, but this is a recycling nightmare! It looks like I ordered a set of 12 silver place settings! I realize they do not want to advertise they are shipping high value, small, easy to steal items, but isn't there a better way!....ok, sorry, back to the 20 motif.
> For the record, I prefer the new, but could not tell you why.



hi harpertoo, never ordered from vca online, but the packaging is interesting.... thanks for your opinion on the motif


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, had another question for you all. Hub came up with the idea to maybe consider getting 1x10 newer version yg and 1x10 older version yg so I have both styles. He thinks the older one has a very pretty and feminine look with the larger ball and if I decided to wear that alone, that would look great, same as if I wanted to wear a more polished newer version, i would have that option too. My concern is do you think if I wore it as a 20 that it would look strange? But some have said the difference in both is slight and not that noticeable, so could I get away with that option? Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks


 Do NOT do this.
Just decide and get two of the same or get a yg ten motif and something else....
You can enjoy the two different necklaces and even layer them.
In the future, you will not have a problem finding another yg ten motif...as long as you get the newer design.


----------



## sbelle

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, had another question for you all. Hub came up with the idea to maybe consider getting 1x10 newer version yg and 1x10 older version yg so I have both styles. He thinks the older one has a very pretty and feminine look with the larger ball and if I decided to wear that alone, that would look great, same as if I wanted to wear a more polished newer version, i would have that option too. My concern is do you think if I wore it as a 20 that it would look strange? But some have said the difference in both is slight and not that noticeable, so could I get away with that option? Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks



 I was in a VCA boutique a few years ago and mentioned to the SA that I was thinking about getting the new style earclips to wear with my old style necklaces.  I said that I didn't think anyone would notice if I wore them together even if they were the different.   I thought the SA's head was going to explode!  She said that it would be very noticeable, it was a terrible idea and I should not wear them together.  I almost laughed because she was so against mixing the two.

  In the end I was able to find a pair of old style earclips elsewhere so my pieces are matched.


----------



## Florasun

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, had another question for you all. Hub came up with the idea to maybe consider getting 1x10 newer version yg and 1x10 older version yg so I have both styles. He thinks the older one has a very pretty and feminine look with the larger ball and if I decided to wear that alone, that would look great, same as if I wanted to wear a more polished newer version, i would have that option too. My concern is do you think if I wore it as a 20 that it would look strange? But some have said the difference in both is slight and not that noticeable, so could I get away with that option? Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks



That is a creative idea! I think I would want two of the same, but if you are okay with it, then why not?


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do NOT do this.
> Just decide and get two of the same or get a yg ten motif and something else....
> You can enjoy the two different necklaces and even layer them.
> In the future, you will not have a problem finding another yg ten motif...as long as you get the newer design.



I was leaning towards two of the same as well, i just don't know if i feel fully comfortable mixing 2 different yg motifs, especially when the size is slightly smaller on the older one, it might look odd. I am now thinking about a 10 yg and a yg 10 turquoise since i've been lusting after turquoise. Or maybe get a 10 yg and sit on it and think it through, i don't want to make an impulse buy. Do you know how often they change the motif design? I would hate to buy the yg one now to know it's changing in a year or two, then i'll be stuck.



sbelle said:


> I was in a VCA boutique a few years ago and mentioned to the SA that I was thinking about getting the new style earclips to wear with my old style necklaces.  I said that I didn't think anyone would notice if I wore them together even if they were the different.   I thought the SA's head was going to explode!  She said that it would be very noticeable, it was a terrible idea and I should not wear them together.  I almost laughed because she was so against mixing the two.
> 
> In the end I was able to find a pair of old style earclips elsewhere so my pieces are matched.



that's nice you found the matches. Didn't know it was so noticeable that your sa was so adamant about not pairing it. yeah, if I went with 2 different yg, i don't think i'll get much use as i won't pair it as a 20.



Florasun said:


> That is a creative idea! I think I would want two of the same, but if you are okay with it, then why not?



sort of an interesting idea when hub proposed it, but now i'm not so sure....but then again who knows if i could see it side by side and link it together.....but as of now, i think i might pass....


----------



## beachy10

jssl1688 said:


> Hi everyone, had another question for you all. Hub came up with the idea to maybe consider getting 1x10 newer version yg and 1x10 older version yg so I have both styles. He thinks the older one has a very pretty and feminine look with the larger ball and if I decided to wear that alone, that would look great, same as if I wanted to wear a more polished newer version, i would have that option too. My concern is do you think if I wore it as a 20 that it would look strange? But some have said the difference in both is slight and not that noticeable, so could I get away with that option? Please let me know what you guys think! Thanks


 
I personally would get one or the other, not one of each. There isn't that much difference that you will go oh i want to wear the old verson today and tomorrow i will wear the new but I do think you will notice the difference if you wore them together. I like the older version because i like how it looks less squiggly and has more of a hammered look. I also like the larger ball. It's just more appealing to me, but really it's personal preference. There is no wrong answer. Either would be lovely.


----------



## jssl1688

hi beachy, thanks for getting back. i think i've made up my mind on not mixing the 2 since it's just not a good idea to have 2 different looks on one long strand. i even told hub that if i did go that route, i see myself wearing one more so over the other and the other one would just be a waste sitting in the drawer. the amount i would save would be give or take 3g, since it's negotiable....but someone else is having interest in the piece as well, so i need to decide soon. ultimately, it's not about the money, it's about what i want and appeal most to me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> hi beachy, thanks for getting back. i think i've made up my mind on not mixing the 2 since it's just not a good idea to have 2 different looks on one long strand. i even told hub that if i did go that route, i see myself wearing one more so over the other and the other one would just be a waste sitting in the drawer. the amount i would save would be give or take 3g, since it's negotiable....but someone else is having interest in the piece as well, so i need to decide soon. ultimately, it's not about the money, it's about what i want and appeal most to me.


The turquoise is beautiful..if you can find it.
If you plan to collect more VCA vintage Alhambra, just keep in mind that the motifs will have the newer style design.  The past several LE pieces all alternated stone with gold (new design).  Both the new and the old designs are pretty but you might want to consider this.  Also, if you want to buy matching earrings and you have the old design, you will need to search around to find old design ear clips (if matching matters to you).
I prefer the beaded edge(new design)  to the rope edge, myself.
Good luck.


----------



## kimber418

HI everyone!  There is a listing on ebay right now that has photos taken from the VCA forum.  She is selling a 20 motif turquoise Vintage Alhambra and has my photo with her listing. It is the photo of my Malachite, MOP & Turquoise 20 motifs.   Just wanted to let you all know.  When I asked her to take down the photo she lied to me and said it was hers.  Here is my photo.


----------



## bagsforme

Report it to ebay.

Its possible she google the necklace and yours came up on the images and she copied it.

I know when I've googled things before, I've seen tpf photos on google images.


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> The turquoise is beautiful..if you can find it.
> If you plan to collect more VCA vintage Alhambra, just keep in mind that the motifs will have the newer style design.  The past several LE pieces all alternated stone with gold (new design).  Both the new and the old designs are pretty but you might want to consider this.  Also, if you want to buy matching earrings and you have the old design, you will need to search around to find old design ear clips (if matching matters to you).
> I prefer the beaded edge(new design)  to the rope edge, myself.
> Good luck.



yes, the turquoise is beautiful, it's been on my wish list, but i just don't know if i can justify the price on a 10 since there are still other things i want. i did notice that all the motifs now have the new style, including my other vintage alhambra piece as well, which is why I was bothered by the old one. I'm not sure how many more other vintage pieces i will add, but as u said, in case i do that's good to keep in mind since i don't want to not be able to match my pieces. thanks


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> HI everyone!  There is a listing on ebay right now that has photos taken from the VCA forum.  She is selling a 20 motif turquoise Vintage Alhambra and has my photo with her listing. It is the photo of my Malachite, MOP & Turquoise 20 motifs.   Just wanted to let you all know.  When I asked her to take down the photo she lied to me and said it was hers.  Here is my photo.



that's so not cool. report her!


----------



## kimber418

I just reported her to EBAY.  I think it is a good idea from all of us to watermark our photos.   This person knows she stole this photo and refuses to take it down (she said it was hers).  I asked her very politely and now EBAY is going to investigate not only because she stole a photo but she is misrepresenting  the item she is selling using a photo of my 20 motif.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Kimber, I've had that happen to me, too.  But, in my case, the seller apologized, and took my photo down.  It was of a rare pet carrier, and it showed my dog inside it.  It was taken from a charity auction site for a rescue organization.  

There's no mistaking that it's your photo.   I think the seller is a former member here.


----------



## Candice0985

kimber418 said:


> I just reported her to EBAY.  I think it is a good idea from all of us to watermark our photos.   This person knows she stole this photo and refuses to take it down (she said it was hers).  I asked her very politely and now EBAY is going to investigate not only because she stole a photo but she is misrepresenting  the item she is selling using a photo of my 20 motif.


I also noticed that all her photos the turquoise is totally different colours, one is milky light blue, another bright blue, and another kind of in between the two.....


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi ladies! I wanted to share my new "Sweet" butterfly bracelet! Now I just need the Alhambra sweet mother of pearl bracelet to stack with these two & I'm done, well maybe... Lol!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Candice0985 said:


> I also noticed that all her photos the turquoise is totally different colours, one is milky light blue, another bright blue, and another kind of in between the two.....




I think they are all shots of different necklaces. Whether one of them is of the actual item is -- one will never know.

I think many sellers reuse pictures they find on the web. What's really not cool is that this person won't take the image down when requested.

What puzzles me is that the seller put up images of vastly different quality in terms of lighting, focus etc. And it's obvious that each one is from a different photo shoot. That would be a red flag for me. 

*The seller has got to think that buyers are stupid and desperate for turquoise VCA, so much so, that he or she will lay out $20K for the necklace even with questionable photos. She has lots of good feedback -- for items mostly below $100, and no precious jewelry. Red Flag. *


----------



## kimber418

etoupebirkin,
I noticed that all the photos are different also.  I think they are all other peoples photos.  She actually has 11 or 12 negatives if you dig deeper and go on Toolhaus.  I think Ebay only goes back a year but if you go back further she has horrible feedback.   I cannot believe she out and out lied to me that she actually took that photo.   That is what really gets me.  Then she photoshopped her own watermark on the photo.  It is just so disgusting.   This is what she 
wrote to me after I sent her an email asking her to take my photo off her listing&#8230;.
"You're incorrect. I own the white MOP, turquoise and malachite Alhambra necklaces. That's my photo and those are my necklaces."
VERY DISHONEST PERSON!  I would not even be sharing it this way if she just took the photo off
the listing.   

Cavalier Girl~ Yes, she used to be on TPF.  She has a deactivated account.


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles!  LOVE LOVE Love your sweets.  They look so awesome together!  Congrats! I have the turquoise butterfly sweet


----------



## Longchamp

kimber418 said:


> etoupebirkin,
> I noticed that all the photos are different also.  I think they are all other peoples photos.  She actually has 11 or 12 negatives if you dig deeper and go on Toolhaus.  I think Ebay only goes back a year but if you go back further she has horrible feedback.   I cannot believe she out and out lied to me that she actually took that photo.   That is what really gets me.  Then she photoshopped her own watermark on the photo.  It is just so disgusting.   This is what she
> wrote to me after I sent her an email asking her to take my photo off her listing.
> "You're incorrect. I own the white MOP, turquoise and malachite Alhambra necklaces. That's my photo and those are my necklaces."
> VERY DISHONEST PERSON!  I would not even be sharing it this way if she just took the photo off
> the listing.
> 
> Cavalier Girl~ Yes, she used to be on TPF.  She has a deactivated account.


 
We know who she is.  You should post this over in the ebay forum, you will get lots of help.  I read her FB on toolhaus--awful, she must be he-- to deal after she extorts your money.


----------



## Candice0985

etoupebirkin said:


> I think they are all shots of different necklaces. Whether one of them is of the actual item is -- one will never know.
> 
> I think many sellers reuse pictures they find on the web. What's really not cool is that this person won't take the image down when requested.
> 
> What puzzles me is that the seller put up images of vastly different quality in terms of lighting, focus etc. And it's obvious that each one is from a different photo shoot. That would be a red flag for me.
> 
> *The seller has got to think that buyers are stupid and desperate for turquoise VCA, so much so, that he or she will lay out $20K for the necklace even with questionable photos. She has lots of good feedback -- for items mostly below $100, and no precious jewelry. Red Flag. *


exactly!

I saw this listing previous to it being mentioned on tpf and I thought even then that it was obvious that these were all different necklaces and photos.

ohwell, at least we know no one on tpf will buy this necklace....


----------



## dolphingirl

kimber418 said:


> I just reported her to EBAY.  I think it is a good idea from all of us to watermark our photos.   This person knows she stole this photo and refuses to take it down (she said it was hers).  I asked her very politely and now EBAY is going to investigate not only because she stole a photo but she is misrepresenting  the item she is selling using a photo of my 20 motif.




I have been watching her auction for a while.  The first few times she did not have your picture, but the current listing, your picture suddenly appeared in the auction.  My thought was perhaps she bought the malachite one so she wanted to sell the turquoise one.  Then I looked at the feedback, looks like this is the same necklace that she purchased recently:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I am glad you reported her.  Hope Ebay will take some action.


----------



## kimber418

That is all very interesting about the necklace selling for 12K and this person buying it and now trying to sell it for 20K.   I have very strong feelings that this is not an authentic piece of VCA.  It says in small print that links were added to make it longer?   It is not mentioned in the one she bought.   I hope nobody buys this.   I think it is interesting how the photos are all "screen shots" that she stole from other people.   They are even blurry.   People spending 20K have to be smarter  and realize there are other ways to purchase a 20 motif turquoise VCA.

My biggest gripe with this girl is that I was very nice in asking her to take down my photo.   I thought she would.  For her to be so brazen is a sign of the type of person she is.   I was shocked when I read some of the feedback from 2009-2011 that are missing from Ebay.  It is a shame.  I wish more people checked out these kind of sellers.   Glad we can get it out this way to at least let some of TPF know about it.   Ebay said they were going to investigate her but I think my photo is still on her listing.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?

As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.


----------



## Jinsun

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?
> 
> As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.



Carnelian!  Either 20 or 16. What about the magic in malachite or wood??  I think it's so pretty when worn long. Have fun deciding! . Maybe I should sell some purses to fund some VCA ^^


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?
> 
> As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.



Malachite all the way, with your coloring it will be amazing! 
Then you need the ear clips too!


----------



## sbelle

*kimber418* -- It is hard to believe that she can argue with you about the picture!  I just don't understand people like that.


----------



## livethelake

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?
> 
> As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.



I know almost nothing about VCA but I might do unnatural things for a lapis 10 or 20 motif

Is that an option?


----------



## sbelle

I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.

So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!

I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......





And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.


----------



## sbelle

livethelake said:


> I know almost nothing about VCA but I might do unnatural things for a lapis 10 or 20 motif
> 
> Is that an option?



At this time VCA is not making lapis, but there has been a rumor that they are going to come out with it in the near future.  None of us has been able to confirm that rumor though.  Some people thought it would come out at the same time as the malachite, but it did not.

The last lapis I saw was for the holidays a few years ago VCA offered a limited edition where the pieces had alternating lapis and gold motifs.


----------



## livethelake

sbelle said:


> At this time VCA is not making lapis, but there has been a rumor that they are going to come out with it in the near future.  None of us has been able to confirm that rumor though.  Some people thought it would come out at the same time as the malachite, but it did not.
> 
> The last lapis I saw was for the holidays a few years ago VCA offered a limited edition where the pieces had alternating lapis and gold motifs.



Thanks sbelle.  

You are an amazing resource


----------



## peppers90

I've been away for awhile, glad to see the VCA addicts are here and going strong and not succumbing to rehab!  I orginally purchased
the RG vintage earrings, but when I saw the malachite-  my mouth dropped so a quick exchange was made lol.  I can only imagine what a 20 motif would be like!!

Here are some pics for you 

Lucky charms!!







Perfect with Magic Kelly 140






Action shot


----------



## Cavalier Girl

livethelake said:


> I know almost nothing about VCA but I might do unnatural things for a lapis 10 or 20 motif
> 
> Is that an option?



I was given tentative permission to order a 20 in lapis, but I can't tie them down on price.  Am just not comfortable ordering and not knowing the dollars and cents of it.  Because once it was in my hot little hands, there's no way I'd let go, no matter the price.  

Didn't someone say Paris may be offering something in lapis this summer?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous, Peppers!  Malachite is growing on me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Watching Maria Bartiromo on CNBC and she's wearing an onyx 20 motif.


----------



## kimber418

Oh My!!!!   First of all Cavalier Girl, I say go for the Malachite.  It is so beautiful and you can 
pair it with any of your current 20 motifs.  I think you will love it.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## kimber418

Your earrings are gorgeous Sbelle!   I love the large fleurettes.  How do they feel on?  Do you find them comfortable?  Do they have the same back as the Frivole, etc?    

I can certainly see how the YG pave ear clips would garner the most compliments.  The VCA  Yellow gold is so distinctive and perfect.   I am just loving those large fleurettes!  So happy you were able to get the ones you wanted!


----------



## kimber418

Peppers90 -- Love your photo with the Lucky Charms (make sure you watermark it LOL)-- those little green earrings are certainly lucky charms.  They are lovely and a great addition to your VCA collection!  Congrats!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kimber418 said:


> HI everyone!  There is a listing on ebay right now that has photos taken from the VCA forum.  She is selling a 20 motif turquoise Vintage Alhambra and has my photo with her listing. It is the photo of my Malachite, MOP & Turquoise 20 motifs.   Just wanted to let you all know.  When I asked her to take down the photo she lied to me and said it was hers.  Here is my photo.



Look through her history, she bought that necklace from a seller on ebay and relisted it herself the day she received it. She paid 12,400(about that) and then originally listed it for over 20K yet states in her listing that all her pieces come from her personal wardrobe..etc....I know some people buy and relist but state so in your listing. Maybe you didn't like it or whatever....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Look through her history, she bought that necklace from a seller on ebay and relisted it herself the day she received it. She paid 12,400(about that) and then originally listed it for over 20K yet states in her listing that all her pieces come from her personal wardrobe..etc....I know some people buy and relist but state so in your listing. Maybe you didn't like it or whatever....


Her listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item19dbe95a2c

The listing when she bought it: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## kimber418

When my son was in Asia a few months ago I had him check in a VCA store about Lapis.  They did have it but it was sold out   I am obsessed with Lapis and will be first on the list if it  there is ever a list!   I also love the porcelain pink 20 motif that was sold in Paris I believe last summer.
I would add that to my collection in a heartbeat.


----------



## kimber418

ALLinTHEbag~  That is absolutely unbelievable.   I am convinced the 20 motif is a fake.  Why would someone sell it for 12,400?  Think about it --- that is not even close to what they go for even at a small discount on eBay.   I just hope someone does not get scamed.  I wish there was something I could do.   I post on Ebay forum about the photo thing but cannot really say too  much about my thoughts on the authenticity without facts to back it up.  UGH!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> When my son was in Asia a few months ago I had him check in a VCA store about Lapis.  They did have it but it was sold out   I am obsessed with Lapis and will be first on the list if it  there is ever a list!   I also love the porcelain pink 20 motif that was sold in Paris I believe last summer.
> I would add that to my collection in a heartbeat.



Kimber! Thank you for the nice compliments on my sweets!!! I'm sorry to hear about your photos being used on eBay, that is horrible! I can't believe some people...

I would also have loved to have gotten the opportunity of purchasing the pink porcelain from Paris, I was super bummed that it was not released in the US  that is seriously the one piece I pray they bring here!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

kimber418 said:


> ALLinTHEbag~  That is absolutely unbelievable.   I am convinced the 20 motif is a fake.  Why would someone sell it for 12,400?  Think about it --- that is not even close to what they go for even at a small discount on eBay.   I just hope someone does not get scamed.  I wish there was something I could do.   I post on Ebay forum about the photo thing but cannot really say too  much about my thoughts on the authenticity without facts to back it up.  UGH!



I think it retailed for about 7000 many years ago and that is not a new 20 motif so the original seller made a profit but for the buyer to just flip it for an insane profit, it ludacris. It looks real to me(hallmarks, etc.) but the color is very washed out, IMO. I have a 10 motif mop necklace with my original receipt back when they were under three thousand. It is crazy.


----------



## MyDogTink

Do they make the large (do they call it super?) magic Alhambra  in black onyx with YG? I see the mother of pearl with WG on the website. Thanks.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?
> 
> As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.



CG, I think malachite. Here's why. Isn't your Schlumberger enamel bracelet in green? I bet they would be fabulous together. I also think turquoise and malachite are dreamy together too.

I love carnelian and tiger's eye too.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.



Everything's gorgeous. But those lotus earrings are just stunning. I would love to play in your jewelry box!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> At this time VCA is not making lapis, but there has been a rumor that they are going to come out with it in the near future.  None of us has been able to confirm that rumor though.  Some people thought it would come out at the same time as the malachite, but it did not.
> 
> The last lapis I saw was for the holidays a few years ago VCA offered a limited edition where the pieces had alternating lapis and gold motifs.



I am going to Paris in the next few weeks and I will go to VCA and ask about Lapis. I'll post what they tell me. Hopefully I will come home with a little something special. 

I told DH there were two stores we had to visit, Hermes and VCA.


----------



## wren

sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.


Your earrings are sooooo beautiful!  Which would you say you get the most wear from?  Do you think the frivole and lotus can be worn casually, or are they just for special occasions?  Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful collection.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dream collection, Sbelle!



sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?
> 
> As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.


I recommend the malachite or a 20 motif TE......


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> CG, I think malachite. Here's why. Isn't your Schlumberger enamel bracelet in green? I bet they would be fabulous together. I also think turquoise and malachite are dreamy together too.
> 
> I love carnelian and tiger's eye too.



Yes, one of them is a very limey green.  Not sure how it would look with the malachite, but I think the cobalt one would be stunning with it.  Am definitely leaning toward malachite.  However, if I could find a carnelian as red as yours, I'd jump on it!

Have you talked to our favorite SA lately?  I emailed her a few days ago, and haven't heard from her.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I recommend the malachite or a 20 motif TE......



TGG, you really love your TE don't you?  I love it, too, but have never tried it on.  I was kinda thinking if I wanted to go that way, maybe the 16 motif Magic TE and Carnelian would work for me.


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> *I am going to Paris in the next few weeks and I will go to VCA and ask about Lapis.* I'll post what they tell me.



Yes do ask!  When I was in Paris last October I was told there was no lapis. At the time they had the LE blue porcelain.




etoupebirkin said:


> I told DH there were *two stores* we had to visit, Hermes and VCA.



Well two stores with multiple locations!    . Don't forget that VCA has boutiques in some of the department stores too.  I bought my blue porcelain at Galleries Lafayette.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Yes, one of them is a very limey green.  Not sure how it would look with the malachite, but I think the cobalt one would be stunning with it.  Am definitely leaning toward malachite.  However, if I could find a carnelian as red as yours, I'd jump on it!
> 
> Have you talked to our favorite SA lately?  I emailed her a few days ago, and haven't heard from her.



We both have been crazy busy. I need to stop by the store.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> We both have been crazy busy. I need to stop by the store.



I was a bit worried about her.  Glad it's just busy and nothing else.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments!




etoupebirkin said:


> Everything's gorgeous. But those lotus earrings are just stunning. I would love to play in your jewelry box!



Thanks so much!  I love the lotus too!



wren said:


> Your earrings are sooooo beautiful!  Which would you say you get the most wear from?  Do you think the frivole and lotus can be worn casually, or are they just for special occasions?  Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful collection.



I do wear the frivole and lotus casually all the time.  I wear the frivole the most- I just love how it sits up on the ear.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Dream collection, Sbelle!







kimber418 said:


> Your earrings are gorgeous Sbelle!   I love the large fleurettes.  How do they feel on?  Do you find them comfortable?  Do they have the same back as the Frivole, etc?



The fleurettes are not earclips, but studs.  They have the backs on them that are so hard to put on and take off.  Not sure what they are called.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, may I join EB playing in your jewelry box???  You have such stunning pieces.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful earrings sbelle!  

CG, I'd go with malachite too...it's such an enticing, magical color of green!

Kimberly, any news on your photo?  I saw it on eBay too...some people are so brazen with their actions!


----------



## dolphingirl

Sbelle, your earring collection is just TDF. I come back to see them multiple times.


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.



OMG these are gorgeous! Are those the large fleurette? (I believe I read here that the type of back is called the French back... ) you are making me wish I had gone for the lotus instead of the frivole.


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Her listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item19dbe95a2c
> 
> The listing when she bought it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Ohhhhhh... This person.....(sigh) who is so scandalous to steal a TPFr's photo and use as her own that she is selling that item.  Makes sense now when I commented to someone else on here that I would be nervous to buy from eBay. She in turn made some insulting remark to me about how I must not have enough knowledge about VCA. Who is she to say?! Unless her last name is Van Cleef or Arpels! Seems she may have a guilty conscience and makes her feel better to down others. Guess she still frequents TPF even though her account is deactivated. She may create another account....beware! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.


Wowza  What a stunning VCA earring collection! I can see how the YG vintage pave would show the detail especially from afar more. They are beautiful! I still love the lotus too Your the VCA queen!


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> That is all very interesting about the necklace selling for 12K and this person buying it and now trying to sell it for 20K.   I have very strong feelings that this is not an authentic piece of VCA.  It says in small print that links were added to make it longer?   It is not mentioned in the one she bought.   I hope nobody buys this.   I think it is interesting how the photos are all "screen shots" that she stole from other people.   They are even blurry.   People spending 20K have to be smarter  and realize there are other ways to purchase a 20 motif turquoise VCA.
> 
> My biggest gripe with this girl is that I was very nice in asking her to take down my photo.   I thought she would.  For her to be so brazen is a sign of the type of person she is.   I was shocked when I read some of the feedback from 2009-2011 that are missing from Ebay.  It is a shame.  I wish more people checked out these kind of sellers.   Glad we can get it out this way to at least let some of TPF know about it.   Ebay said they were going to investigate her but I think my photo is still on her listing.


I'm sure her feedback isn't that good because she is confrontational when asked simple questions that anyone selling on eBay or anywhere else wouldn't be offended in answering. I feel bad for the poor souls that purchased from her and then contacted her receiving her rude responses or even questionable items. Hopefully eBay will at least be able to stop her from using photos that aren't hers.


----------



## CATEYES

peppers90 said:


> I've been away for awhile, glad to see the VCA addicts are here and going strong and not succumbing to rehab!  I orginally purchased
> the RG vintage earrings, but when I saw the malachite-  my mouth dropped so a quick exchange was made lol.  I can only imagine what a 20 motif would be like!!
> 
> Here are some pics for you
> 
> Lucky charms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Magic Kelly 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot


Love your lucky charms photo Peppers!!! You have very good taste in jewelry. Between VCA and Cartier, your children will certainly be playing in your jewelry box!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> TGG, you really love your TE don't you?  I love it, too, but have never tried it on.  I was kinda thinking if I wanted to go that way, maybe the 16 motif Magic TE and Carnelian would work for me.


While I love the magic necklaces, the 20 motifs seem more versatile.  You can even wrap them around your wrist.  
Yes, I love the TE and it looks gorgeous paired with the malachite and also the carnelian....even turquoise.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> Ohhhhhh... This person.....(sigh) who is so scandalous to steal a TPFr's photo and use as her own that she is selling that item.  Makes sense now when I commented to someone else on here that I would be nervous to buy from eBay. She in turn made some insulting remark to me about how I must not have enough knowledge about VCA. Who is she to say?! Unless her last name is Van Cleef or Arpels! Seems she may have a guilty conscience and makes her feel better to down others. Guess she still frequents TPF even though her account is deactivated. She may create another account....beware! Ha ha ha!!



I can't believe she hasn't taken that pic down and to buy something and flip it a few days later for almost twice the price intimating it was your own by the listing? To each his own, I guess.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *CatEyes, CavalierGirl and Kimber418*!  * Kimber* I just learned to watermark on iphone and will be doing that from now on, thanks for your advice!


----------



## I'll take two

Oh noooooo
I'm in trouble now !! Thought I was just about done and on my way to my last item until I saw this beauty
Mmmm how on earth am I going to justify this when I have the large Cosmos ring already .
It is so pretty .


----------



## momo721

Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## tbbbjb

jssl1688 said:


> thanks etoupebirkin!
> 
> 
> 
> hi kimber, thanks for your help! I know what you mean with the old one. i think it's because it doesn't look as polished and perfect like the newer one that gives it more of a feminine and organic/vintagy feel. I also think it somehow has to do with the center bead being bigger too. From a distance or to someone who can't detect the differences, it does look almost the same. But i'm a stickler when it comes to the littlest details and what gets me is the vintage piece doesn't have a cleaner and more precisely beaded border and i don't like that cross between bead and rope like look. Either, it's perfectly rounded beads or more rope like. But then again, i guess that's what gives it that look, the more vintage feel. Hub think the new version looks so perfect that it just looks commercialized and came off the assembly line vs more hand made and variances in each motif gives character. So there, I am so indecisive cause I like both for different reasons. I don't own the pg, it's what i tried on at nm, but that was also another debate, do half/half or 2x10 yg or 1x10 and with another stone 10 motif. Can't decide......



+1  I really like them both for exactly your reasoning!


----------



## tbbbjb

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my new "Sweet" butterfly bracelet! Now I just need the Alhambra sweet mother of pearl bracelet to stack with these two & I'm done, well maybe... Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2164497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164498



Congratulations!  That just looks so precious and delicate.  I *love* it!


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:


> exactly!
> 
> I saw this listing previous to it being mentioned on tpf and I thought even then that it was obvious that these were all different necklaces and photos.
> 
> ohwell, at least we know no one on tpf will buy this necklace....



Gosh, I hope NOT!  That is just terrible!


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> I've been away for awhile, glad to see the VCA addicts are here and going strong and not succumbing to rehab!  I orginally purchased
> the RG vintage earrings, but when I saw the malachite-  my mouth dropped so a quick exchange was made lol.  I can only imagine what a 20 motif would be like!!
> 
> Here are some pics for you
> 
> Lucky charms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Magic Kelly 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot



Thanks for the eye candy!  It was yummy.  I really *loved* the lucky charms pic.  Too cute!


----------



## Harpertoo

momo721 said:


> Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?



I have heard, probably on this forum, that you need to be very specific with adding length requests at VCA. They will not automatically add links evenly.
Certainly you should call, but unless you were clear and specific with your request, I'm not sure it will be a free fix.
Best of luck.


----------



## Bethc

I'll take two said:


> Oh noooooo
> I'm in trouble now !! Thought I was just about done and on my way to my last item until I saw this beauty
> Mmmm how on earth am I going to justify this when I have the large Cosmos ring already .
> It is so pretty .



I saw this ring when I was there last week, it is incredible!!


----------



## kimber418

I'll take two,

That ring is beautiful.  I did not realize how much the cosmos collection looks like the Frivole pave .......Just thought it was frivole at first.

It is stunning.


----------



## karylicious

I'll take two said:


> Oh noooooo
> I'm in trouble now !! Thought I was just about done and on my way to my last item until I saw this beauty
> Mmmm how on earth am I going to justify this when I have the large Cosmos ring already .
> It is so pretty .



It is really beautiful in person but kind of big and heavy... But GORGEOUS..


----------



## jssl1688

sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.



Wow sbelle! Your earring collection is gorg!!! Droolllllll


----------



## jssl1688

peppers90 said:


> I've been away for awhile, glad to see the VCA addicts are here and going strong and not succumbing to rehab!  I orginally purchased
> the RG vintage earrings, but when I saw the malachite-  my mouth dropped so a quick exchange was made lol.  I can only imagine what a 20 motif would be like!!
> 
> Here are some pics for you
> 
> Lucky charms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Magic Kelly 140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Action shot



The malachite is very pretty on you. The greens just pops! 



tbbbjb said:


> +1  I really like them both for exactly your reasoning!



Thanks tbbbjb. 



Harpertoo said:


> I have heard, probably on this forum, that you need to be very specific with adding length requests at VCA. They will not automatically add links evenly.
> Certainly you should call, but unless you were clear and specific with your request, I'm not sure it will be a free fix.
> Best of luck.



I didn't know they don't evenly distribute the links between each motif. I def wouldn't like that. I wish they still gave out extensions like they use to. I asked and they said they will only add between motifs now.


----------



## jssl1688

momo721 said:


> Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?



Sorry to hear that momo. I def wouldn't like that either. I would want the links to be distributed evenly between the motifs and I'm surprised they didn't do that in the first place. I think you should go back and ask them if they can change that since you didn't know or they didn't disclose that info to you. Or see if they can just take out the links and make u an extension piece, that's if they still do that.


----------



## kimber418

Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!


----------



## kimber418

I am obsessed with that Comos ring!  It is so beautiful!


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!



i love your pave frivole, i have the large yg version and love mine, though don't wear it much!


----------



## Florasun

CATEYES said:


> Ohhhhhh... This person.....(sigh) who is so scandalous to steal a TPFr's photo and use as her own that she is selling that item.  Makes sense now when I commented to someone else on here that I would be nervous to buy from eBay. She in turn made some insulting remark to me about how I must not have enough knowledge about VCA. Who is she to say?! Unless her last name is Van Cleef or Arpels! Seems she may have a guilty conscience and makes her feel better to down others. Guess she still frequents TPF even though her account is deactivated. She may create another account....beware! Ha ha ha!!



I know - I can't believe she had the gall to watermark the photo as her own!


----------



## hermes_fan

sbelle said:


> I was in a VCA boutique a few years ago and mentioned to the SA that I was thinking about getting the new style earclips to wear with my old style necklaces.  I said that I didn't think anyone would notice if I wore them together even if they were the different.   I thought the SA's head was going to explode!  She said that it would be very noticeable, it was a terrible idea and I should not wear them together.  I almost laughed because she was so against mixing the two.
> 
> In the end I was able to find a pair of old style earclips elsewhere so my pieces are matched.


 
I love this!  I also agree that if you're going to match -- then match it perfectly!


----------



## hermes_fan

Cavalier Girl said:


> I need help spending money from my purse sales.  I'm considering a 20 motif carnelian, a 20 motif malachite, or a 16 motif carnelian and tiger's eye.  What think?
> 
> As a refresher, I have four 20 motifs.....MOP, onyx, all yellow gold, and turquoise, and all the bracelets to match.  Also turquoise and onyx super earrings.


 
ok so it seems like you like to match things.  (as do I).  In which case, why not buy a single Large motif malachite instead of another 20 motif malachite and buy matching malachite earrings  and possibly bracelet as well.  A long single large motif seems like it would "shake up" your collection.


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I can't believe she hasn't taken that pic down and to buy something and flip it a few days later for almost twice the price intimating it was your own by the listing? To each his own, I guess.



I've always been told that everything we do comes back to us.....


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> I know - I can't believe she had the gall to watermark the photo as her own!


I need to learn how to watermark my photos. Guess we'd all better do that from now on. How shady huh? I'd never even consider this- but I bet she ever thought she'd get found out.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

hermes_fan said:


> ok so it seems like you like to match things.  (as do I).  In which case, why not buy a single Large motif malachite instead of another 20 motif malachite and buy matching malachite earrings  and possibly bracelet as well.  A long single large motif seems like it would "shake up" your collection.



I smiled when I read this, Hermes_fan.    It does seem that I like to match things up, doesn't it?  I actually don't.  I never wear the bracelets as bracelets.  I use them to vary the length of my necklaces, which I wear layered.  And, I never wear the earrings with the Alhambra necklaces.  I am definitely leaning toward malachite, though.


----------



## CATEYES

momo721 said:


> Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?


I would send it back too and say you don't like the way it ended up being uneven. Mention you want to be able to attach it to a ten motif and for it to line up. I'm glad someone mentioned we have to be specific about the lengthening requests. I had a ten motif lengthened but it arrived with the same amount of links and looked awesome. Let us know what happens with this


----------



## tbbbjb

CATEYES said:


> I need to learn how to watermark my photos. Guess we'd all better do that from now on. How shady huh? I'd never even consider this- but I bet she ever thought she'd get found out.



Oh, please she knew EXACTLY what she,was doing when she stole those pictures and to steal such recent ones within in the past week or so takes serious nerve.  I am discussed by this person.  If you are lurking, just please do the right thing and remove any pictures that we both know do not rightfully belong to you.  Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

Florasun said:


> I know - I can't believe she had the gall to watermark the photo as her own!



This is not the first time the seller does this. She would buy things from other sellers, use their pics and watermark as her own. I personally know that this seller has even bought a bracelet from a friend that has used it for a year. The seller than used my friend 's pics and watermark as her own, and lie in the listing saying it is brand new never used. 

The seller used to be a tpf member and got kicked out. Go figure. Her real profession I was told a lawyer.


----------



## dolphingirl

yodaling1 said:


> This is not the first time the seller does this. She would buy things from other sellers, use their pics and watermark as her own. I personally know that this seller has even bought a bracelet from a friend that has used it for a year. The seller than used my friend 's pics and watermark as her own, and lie in the listing saying it is brand new never used.
> 
> The seller used to be a tpf member and got kicked out. Go figure. *Her real profession I was told a lawyer.*



 A lawyer would do that? oh gosh! I am sure she is using other user name to watch what we say about her here.


----------



## Junkenpo

kimber418 said:


> Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!



So gorgeous!




----

I used to watermark all the pics I posted it and then I got lazy.  Perhaps now would be a good time to start again.  A lot of tpf photos show up when using the image search in google.


----------



## LadyCupid

Florasun said:


> I know - I can't believe she had the gall to watermark the photo as her own!





dolphingirl said:


> A lawyer would do that? oh gosh! I am sure she is using other user name to watch what we say about her here.



Exactly my reaction as well!!


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was given tentative permission to order a 20 in lapis, but I can't tie them down on price.  Am just not comfortable ordering and not knowing the dollars and cents of it.  Because once it was in my hot little hands, there's no way I'd let go, no matter the price.
> 
> Didn't someone say Paris may be offering something in lapis this summer?


I ended up paying a 25% premium for my special order onyx and carnelian. 
You would be annoyed if you paid a premium and then they introduced it as regular item .
Have you thought about one of the diamond pendants as a change from the 20 motif necklaces. I often wear a pendant and one 20 motif necklace.



kimber418 said:


> That is all very interesting about the necklace selling for 12K and this person buying it and now trying to sell it for 20K.   I have very strong feelings that this is not an authentic piece of VCA.  It says in small print that links were added to make it longer?   It is not mentioned in the one she bought.   I hope nobody buys this.   I think it is interesting how the photos are all "screen shots" that she stole from other people.   They are even blurry.   People spending 20K have to be smarter  and realize there are other ways to purchase a 20 motif turquoise VCA.
> 
> My biggest gripe with this girl is that I was very nice in asking her to take down my photo.   I thought she would.  For her to be so brazen is a sign of the type of person she is.   I was shocked when I read some of the feedback from 2009-2011 that are missing from Ebay.  It is a shame.  I wish more people checked out these kind of sellers.   Glad we can get it out this way to at least let some of TPF know about it.   Ebay said they were going to investigate her but I think my photo is still on her listing.


I can't believe the photo hasn't been taken off EBay. You must have been pretty cross with her reply.



kimber418 said:


> Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!


The Frivole are similar to Cosmos and very pretty. I had already bought the Cosmos ring so went for the Cosmos earrings to match.



karylicious said:


> It is really beautiful in person but kind of big and heavy... But GORGEOUS..





Bethc said:


> I saw this ring when I was there last week, it is incredible!!


I haven't seen it yet only in the picture . Hopefully I will think it is too big and heavy LOL
Then I can go back to deciding which rose gold earrings I should buy between the Perlee diamond motif hoops ( which I have in white gold ) and the Perlee single row diamond hoops 
I really love them both and just can't decide .


----------



## Florasun

hermes_fan said:


> ok so it seems like you like to match things.  (as do I).  In which case, why not buy a single Large motif malachite instead of another 20 motif malachite and buy matching malachite earrings  and possibly bracelet as well.  A long single large motif seems like it would "shake up" your collection.





Cavalier Girl said:


> I smiled when I read this, Hermes_fan.    It does seem that I like to match things up, doesn't it?  I actually don't.  I never wear the bracelets as bracelets.  I use them to vary the length of my necklaces, which I wear layered.  And, I never wear the earrings with the Alhambra necklaces.  I am definitely leaning toward malachite, though.



I love the idea of the single malachite pendant.


----------



## Florasun

momo721 said:


> Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?



Get your SA to send it back. For these prices we should be getting perfection. I just hate the idea of you having to wait even longer to get your bracelet.




kimber418 said:


> Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!


These are beautiful!  So sparkly.


----------



## tbbbjb

yodaling1 said:


> This is not the first time the seller does this. She would buy things from other sellers, use their pics and watermark as her own. I personally know that this seller has even bought a bracelet from a friend that has used it for a year. The seller than used my friend 's pics and watermark as her own, and lie in the listing saying it is brand new never used.
> 
> The seller used to be a tpf member and got kicked out. Go figure. Her real profession I was told a lawyer.


Then when you hear something like this it is even more disgusting because she of ALL people should know the laws and how to uphold them and probably how many she is breaking.  Just disgusting  that she is now out to scam some unsuspecting buyer who probably really saved to afford such a luxurious necklace.  Disgusting!  ATTENTION SELLER:  If you are reading this, you have been caught redhanded and I suggest you do the honorable thing for once and END your auction!


----------



## tbbbjb

I'll take two said:


> I ended up paying a 25% premium for my special order onyx and carnelian.
> You would be annoyed if you paid a premium and then they introduced it as regular item .
> Have you thought about one of the diamond pendants as a change from the 20 motif necklaces. I often wear a pendant and one 20 motif necklace.
> 
> 
> I can't believe the photo hasn't been taken off EBay. You must have been pretty cross with her reply.
> 
> 
> The Frivole are similar to Cosmos and very pretty. I had already bought the Cosmos ring so went for the Cosmos earrings to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it yet only in the picture . Hopefully I will think it is too big and heavy LOL
> Then I can go back to deciding which rose gold earrings I should buy between the Perlee diamond motif hoops ( which I have in white gold ) and the Perlee single row diamond hoops
> I really love them both and just can't decide .



Oh, those single row diamond Perlee hoops are to die for!  If we are talking about the same ones.  I cannot wait to see what you decide, you have such good taste and an exquisite collection!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I don't know if anyone will remember but sometime ago (a couple of years?) I bought the small fleurette earrings.  I knew they were small (just over 1 ct tw) , but the price of the large fleurettes (just under 2 ct tw) was out of reach at the time.  I did like the small, but they really were a bit small.  It was one of those decisions that looking back, I should have waited until I could afford the larges.  You know how it goes......even though you like what you got you can't stop thinking about what you didn't get.
> 
> So, I just bit the bullet and got rid of my smalls and got the larges.  I am happy I finally did it!
> 
> I thought that this might be a good time to share a comparison picture of some of the diamond earrings.  This will give you an idea of the size differences......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone wonders, out of these earrings I get the most compliments on the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave earclips.  By far.  I took them to Paris last year and quite a few sales people in different stores commented on them.  I think the combination of yg with diamonds makes the diamonds jump out.



You are killing me with all these beauties!  What a gorgeous collection!  However do you decide which lovely pair you choose to wear on any given day.  Do you think the yg diamond vintage alhambra gets more comments because of the yg?  I have had that one on my list for a while and put it on the back burner, but now I REALLY WANT IT!  Ladies, where is the support?  I need support, I need to stay strong, maybe I just need to stay away from this thread but it draws me like a moth to a flame!

What color gold were your small fleurettes?  For some reason I thought you were gifted those by your dh for a Christmas gift?  Could you refresh my memory, what did your dh get you for earrings this year/ last year?  I just remember thinking that they were small in size compared to the rest of your collection. 

Don't you just love how VCA finishes things on the backs where no one but the person wearing can see or know, like the butterfly on the back of the small fleurette?  Does your big fleurette have that as well?  Oh, I am so happy for you to have finally gotten the size that works for you!  Congratulations and enjoy in health and happiness always!


----------



## tbbbjb

In case anyone is interested, Oak Gem has a yg 20 motif in Onyx for $12250
http://oakgem.com/Products/Van_Clee...ra_18K_Gold_Onyx_20_Motif_Necklace_10315.aspx


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks !! 
Here is a picture of the white gold Perlee hoops that I am thinking of getting in the rose gold .
The row of diamonds is very striking in rose gold more so than the white gold 
Do you think I am too old for this size hoops at 48 ? Would I still be able to rock them at 58 ( assuming that I am still around ) 
Sorry it's a bit out of focus and a bit big .
PS  I am not that orange and sunburnt it was just bad lighting LOL
PPS sorry I can't possibly help talk you out of something as I have no self control in fact I am having to work really hard not to just bite the bullet and buy both rose gold Perlee 


tbbbjb said:


> Oh, those single row diamond Perlee hoops are to die for!  If we are talking about the same ones.  I cannot wait to see what you decide, you have such good taste and an exquisite collection!


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> Thanks !!
> Here is a picture of the white gold Perlee hoops that I am thinking of getting in the rose gold .
> The row of diamonds is very striking in rose gold more so than the white gold
> Do you think I am too old for this size hoops at 48 ? Would I still be able to rock them at 58 ( assuming that I am still around )
> Sorry it's a bit out of focus and a bit big .
> PS  I am not that orange and sunburnt it was just bad lighting LOL



The earrings are beautiful! You look gorgeous! And no you are not too old! What kind of silly question is that?


----------



## wren

kimber418 said:


> Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!



So beautiful!!!!  These earrings are at the top of my wish list!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

momo721 said:


> Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?


This would upset me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Here are my Pave Frivole.  I can see that the Cosmos definitely have more diamonds and the shape is different of each petal.  But I did not realize how similar they are!


 Beautiful.
Thank you for inspiring me to buy mine


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> i love your pave frivole, i have the large yg version and love mine, though don't wear it much!


Wear them!
Perfect for Spring.
I must have a weird frivole addiction because I would not mind adding the small yg version...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I ended up paying a 25% premium for my special order onyx and carnelian.
> You would be annoyed if you paid a premium and then they introduced it as regular item .
> Have you thought about one of the diamond pendants as a change from the 20 motif necklaces. I often wear a pendant and one 20 motif necklace.
> 
> 
> I can't believe the photo hasn't been taken off EBay. You must have been pretty cross with her reply.
> 
> 
> The Frivole are similar to Cosmos and very pretty. I had already bought the Cosmos ring so went for the Cosmos earrings to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it yet only in the picture . Hopefully I will think it is too big and heavy LOL
> Then I can go back to deciding which rose gold earrings I should buy between the Perlee diamond motif hoops ( which I have in white gold ) and the Perlee single row diamond hoops
> I really love them both and just can't decide .


I tried the perlee diamond hoops on last Fall and just loved them.
Truly gorgeous earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks !!
> Here is a picture of the white gold Perlee hoops that I am thinking of getting in the rose gold .
> The row of diamonds is very striking in rose gold more so than the white gold
> Do you think I am too old for this size hoops at 48 ? Would I still be able to rock them at 58 ( assuming that I am still around )
> Sorry it's a bit out of focus and a bit big .
> PS  I am not that orange and sunburnt it was just bad lighting LOL
> PPS sorry I can't possibly help talk you out of something as I have no self control in fact I am having to work really hard not to just bite the bullet and buy both rose gold Perlee


These are not too large for you and you are certainly NOT too old to wear them. 
 Aren't these the same size as the small rg perlee hoops (without diamonds)?
I tried these on in the pink gold...LOVE THEM.
Don't you have the LE letterwood?  If so, you "need" pink gold earrings....


----------



## beachy10

momo721 said:


> Hi ladies- was hoping you could help me out. I just received my new bracelet after having it sent back to VCA for 1 inch lengthening. It's a vintage YG mop and I love it! But was kinda annoyed to see that the lengths between the motifs are not all symmetric! Between the 1st and 2nd motifs and the 4th and 5th there are 13 links, whereas the other motif spaces have 10. Maybe I am being too picky but it's quite noticeable. Especially because I plan on joining the bracelet to wear with 10 motif necklace and I just worry it will be way too unequal looking. Will VCA fix this for me? Has this happened to anyone else?


 
This happened to me on my 10 motif. Between some motifs I had 11 links and others I had 13. I had to send it back which was annoying. I marked each section that needed to be fixed. VCA charged $200 because I noticed it about 6 months after the fact. That really pissed me off as it was their mistake and they should have fixed it for free. I should have sent it back to my original SA at London Jewelers but I felt the hassle of sending it via mail was not worth it. I dropped it off an NM and they covered $100 of the cost.


----------



## momo721

beachy10 said:


> This happened to me on my 10 motif. Between some motifs I had 11 links and others I had 13. I had to send it back which was annoying. I marked each section that needed to be fixed. VCA charged $200 because I noticed it about 6 months after the fact. That really pissed me off as it was their mistake and they should have fixed it for free. I should have sent it back to my original SA at London Jewelers but I felt the hassle of sending it via mail was not worth it. I dropped it off an NM and they covered $100 of the cost.


So I took bracelet back to jeweler today (Dorfman in Boston) and explained situation. One of the sales associates insisted that if I said I wanted an inch added, theres no way they can do it perfectly symmetric. But I explained that I had requested "about an inch, so that distance between motifs is equal." She made me feel kind of like a dumbass. But luckily the nicer SA who sold me the bracelet walked in and took care of me right away. It sucks that I have to wait awhile longer, but I don't mind. She is sending it back to VCA and having 1/2 inch shortened and all motifs symmetric. The bracelet was waaay too long with the inch added, it fell down almost to my thumb! Anyways, I really hope this works out this time--Can't wait to see it!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> *I never wear the bracelets as bracelets.*  I use them to vary the length of my necklaces, which I wear layered.  *And, I never wear the earrings with the Alhambra necklaces. *



This is me too!


----------



## Junkenpo

momo721 said:


> So I took bracelet back to jeweler today (Dorfman in Boston) and explained situation. One of the sales associates insisted that if I said I wanted an inch added, theres no way they can do it perfectly symmetric. But I explained that I had requested "about an inch, so that distance between motifs is equal." She made me feel kind of like a dumbass. But luckily the nicer SA who sold me the bracelet walked in and took care of me right away. It sucks that I have to wait awhile longer, but I don't mind. She is sending it back to VCA and having 1/2 inch shortened and all motifs symmetric. The bracelet was waaay too long with the inch added, it fell down almost to my thumb! Anyways, I really hope this works out this time--Can't wait to see it!



I hope it works out for you!  I have smaller wrists and had about half an inch taken off of mine and all my links are symmetrical. I didn't even specifically ask that the links match, they just did it that way.  I assumed that a company like VCA did stuff like that naturally.


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Do you think the yg diamond vintage alhambra gets more comments because of the yg?



I do.  I think the yellow gold makes the diamonds pop.




tbbbjb said:


> What color gold were your small fleurettes?


  White gold!



tbbbjb said:


> For some reason I thought you were gifted those by your dh for a Christmas gift?  Could you refresh my memory, what did your dh get you for earrings this year/ last year?  I just remember thinking that they were small in size compared to the rest of your collection.



You have such a great memory!  I did get them from DH for Christmas 2011, but truth be told he lets me pick out my gifts from him.  So sometimes the first time he sees a gift is when I unwrap it and say "Thank you honey-- it's just what I wanted!!"

He was totally ok with the trade up as it now covers our up coming anniversary!



tbbbjb said:


> Don't you just love how VCA finishes things on the backs where no one but the person wearing can see or know, like the butterfly on the back of the small fleurette?  Does your big fleurette have that as well?
> 
> Oh, I am so happy for you to have finally gotten the size that works for you!  Congratulations and enjoy in health and happiness always!




This is really embarrassing but I didn't notice the butterfly on the smalls!  I am going to check the larges and will report back.


Thanks so much for your sweet comments!!


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> Here is a picture of the white gold Perlee hoops that I am thinking of getting in the rose gold .
> The row of diamonds is very striking in rose gold more so than the white gold
> Do you think I am too old for this size hoops at 48 ?



I think they are ageless and will be beautiful on you no matter what age you are!!


----------



## gerryanddash

hello everyone please excuse the question from a newbie VCA collector if its a silly one. i went into my local boutique to choose a birthday gift for myself and found myself drawn to the tigers eye even though it wasn't my first choice at all. thought i would be more of a MOP girl but really liked how it looked on me.

anyway, i was reading through the threads and was just wondering if Tigers eye is generally less popular than the MOP or Onyx? And if the general consensus is that it is perhaps a little more mature than a MOP w YG combination?
if one were on a limited budget and perhaps cant collect as many necklaces as some of you lucky ladies, would you still buy a tigers eye to begin with or would you stick to the white MOP?


----------



## Junkenpo

gerryanddash said:


> hello everyone please excuse the question from a newbie VCA collector if its a silly one. i went into my local boutique to choose a birthday gift for myself and found myself drawn to the tigers eye even though it wasn't my first choice at all. thought i would be more of a MOP girl but really liked how it looked on me.
> 
> anyway, i was reading through the threads and was just wondering if Tigers eye is generally less popular than the MOP or Onyx? And if the general consensus is that it is perhaps a little more mature than a MOP w YG combination?
> if one were on a limited budget and perhaps cant collect as many necklaces as some of you lucky ladies, would you still buy a tigers eye to begin with or would you stick to the white MOP?



Honestly, I think part of the reason TE isn't seen as often is that since many of us don't live near a boutique, we rely on photographs that just can't capture the liquid beauty that is TE and are mostly left thinking "yeah, I guess it's a nice brown stone" without getting the real TE soul.

 White MOP with wg or yg is classic and easy to match to any outfit. TE is a still a great neutral, but imo not quite as versatile as mop, and since it is more expensive than mop, many opt for mop as their starter VCA piece (Yes, _starter_, It is an incredibly slippery slope ).

I love how mop looks modeled on the lovely members here, but onyx was my choice until I got to see VCA's TE in real life a few months back. Now I'm saving my pennies for TE earclips.  But honestly, when it comes to the vintage alhambra line, there are really are no incorrect choices and if you stay in this thread long enough you will probably wind up getting both and moving on to other VCA pieces.


----------



## tbbbjb

Junkenpo said:


> I hope it works out for you!  I have smaller wrists and had about half an inch taken off of mine and all my links are symmetrical. I didn't even specifically ask that the links match, they just did it that way.  I assumed that a company like VCA did stuff like that naturally.


You would think, but the first time I sent my necklaces in to be lengthened, they just added extra to the end. YUCK!  I had to go through customer service to make sure it was done right!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> i think they are ageless and will be beautiful on you no matter what age you are!!


+1


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> Thanks !!
> Here is a picture of the white gold Perlee hoops that I am thinking of getting in the rose gold .
> The row of diamonds is very striking in rose gold more so than the white gold
> Do you think I am too old for this size hoops at 48 ? Would I still be able to rock them at 58 ( assuming that I am still around )
> Sorry it's a bit out of focus and a bit big .
> PS  I am not that orange and sunburnt it was just bad lighting LOL
> PPS sorry I can't possibly help talk you out of something as I have no self control in fact I am having to work really hard not to just bite the bullet and buy both rose gold Perlee



I think they look great, you could rock them til 98!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you* tbbbjb, jssl1688* for your kind words!


----------



## tbbbjb

peppers90 said:


> Thank you* tbbbjb, jssl1688* for your kind words!


That's what we are here for, dear!  Thanks again for the beautiful eye candy.  I STILL dream about it!  What a creative picture!


----------



## peppers90

tbbbjb said:


> That's what we are here for, dear!  Thanks again for the beautiful eye candy.  I STILL dream about it!  What a creative picture!



Thank you!  I like taking silly pics of jewelry!  I have some more pics, maybe will post soon


----------



## beachy10

gerryanddash said:


> hello everyone please excuse the question from a newbie VCA collector if its a silly one. i went into my local boutique to choose a birthday gift for myself and found myself drawn to the tigers eye even though it wasn't my first choice at all. thought i would be more of a MOP girl but really liked how it looked on me.
> 
> anyway, i was reading through the threads and was just wondering if Tigers eye is generally less popular than the MOP or Onyx? And if the general consensus is that it is perhaps a little more mature than a MOP w YG combination?
> if one were on a limited budget and perhaps cant collect as many necklaces as some of you lucky ladies, would you still buy a tigers eye to begin with or would you stick to the white MOP?


 
I don't think TE is more mature at all. I love it and find it goes with any color.
Don't get what you think is more popular, if you love it then that's the color for you. 
I also like that you don't see TE as much in real life. It makes it more rare and special.


----------



## Florasun

gerryanddash said:


> hello everyone please excuse the question from a newbie VCA collector if its a silly one. i went into my local boutique to choose a birthday gift for myself and found myself drawn to the tigers eye even though it wasn't my first choice at all. thought i would be more of a MOP girl but really liked how it looked on me.
> 
> anyway, i was reading through the threads and was just wondering if Tigers eye is generally less popular than the MOP or Onyx? And if the general consensus is that it is perhaps a little more mature than a MOP w YG combination?
> if one were on a limited budget and perhaps cant collect as many necklaces as some of you lucky ladies, would you still buy a tigers eye to begin with or would you stick to the white MOP?



I think TE is beautiful, but I didn't get it or the letterwood because I was afraid it would blend in with my brown hair. I think it would be perfect for casual looks.


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are not too large for you and you are certainly NOT too old to wear them.
> Aren't these the same size as the small rg perlee hoops (without diamonds)?
> I tried these on in the pink gold...LOVE THEM.
> Don't you have the LE letterwood?  If so, you "need" pink gold earrings....


We all need VCA things 
I think they are about an inch diameter. I don't have the LE because I bought the solid rose gold vintage earrings so wanted some more with diamonds for evenings.



sbelle said:


> I think they are ageless and will be beautiful on you no matter what age you are!!





peppers90 said:


> I think they look great, you could rock them til 98!





peppers90 said:


> Thank you!  I like taking silly pics of jewelry!  I have some more pics, maybe will post soon


Look forward to seeing more pics,that is the best thing about this thread . So much enabling LOL



Florasun said:


> The earrings are beautiful! You look gorgeous! And no you are not too old! What kind of silly question is that?





tbbbjb said:


> +1


Thanks so much for your help ladies it is great to sound things out on this forum .
Looks like the large hoops are not age restricted ,thank goodness !!
I think I am more conscious of my age because I have 18 and 24 year old daughters with a 20 year old son thrown in the middle. 
Still love the diamond motif small hoops as well !!! 
I am going to try them both on again ASAP as I am getting them for my birthday in July .


----------



## phillj12

tbbbjb said:


> You would think, but the first time I sent my necklaces in to be lengthened, they just added extra to the end. YUCK!  I had to go through customer service to make sure it was done right!



LOL! I actually want to have mine lengthened an inch or two but only in the back, so it will hang lower. I don't want to add links in between motifs because then they will be more spread out...but I totally understand why you would want it done that way! &#128512;


----------



## phillj12

I'll take two said:


> Thanks !!
> Here is a picture of the white gold Perlee hoops that I am thinking of getting in the rose gold .
> The row of diamonds is very striking in rose gold more so than the white gold
> Do you think I am too old for this size hoops at 48 ? Would I still be able to rock them at 58 ( assuming that I am still around )
> Sorry it's a bit out of focus and a bit big .
> PS  I am not that orange and sunburnt it was just bad lighting LOL
> PPS sorry I can't possibly help talk you out of something as I have no self control in fact I am having to work really hard not to just bite the bullet and buy both rose gold Perlee



STUNNING!!! Love those and NO you are NOT too old! They are the epitome of class and beauty...which has no age limit!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

CATEYES said:


> I've always been told that everything we do comes back to us.....


  The listing is down....hmmmmm


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are not too large for you and you are certainly NOT too old to wear them.
> Aren't these the same size as the small rg perlee hoops (without diamonds)?
> I tried these on in the pink gold...LOVE THEM.
> Don't you have the LE letterwood?  If so, you "need" pink gold earrings....


  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!  I tried those on when I bought the diamond clover perlee hoops. It was a difficult decision.


----------



## kimber418

Yes the listing is down and she never took the photo off.  I did go up pretty high at EBAY about this because of unwillingness to take my photo down and then lying to me about it.   For her to tell me that it was "her" photo and then to use it to sell a 19k plus piece of jewelry is a huge sign that this person is up to something that is not in the customers best interest.  

Thanks for all your comments, support in this VCA friends!


----------



## CATEYES

ALLinTHEbag said:


> The listing is down....hmmmmm



ullhair:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gerryanddash said:


> hello everyone please excuse the question from a newbie VCA collector if its a silly one. i went into my local boutique to choose a birthday gift for myself and found myself drawn to the tigers eye even though it wasn't my first choice at all. thought i would be more of a MOP girl but really liked how it looked on me.
> 
> anyway, i was reading through the threads and was just wondering if Tigers eye is generally less popular than the MOP or Onyx? And if the general consensus is that it is perhaps a little more mature than a MOP w YG combination?
> if one were on a limited budget and perhaps cant collect as many necklaces as some of you lucky ladies, would you still buy a tigers eye to begin with or would you stick to the white MOP?


 Tigers eye is more expensive than MOP and Onyx.  I really just think that many people buy the MOP first because it is sort of safe.  It goes with everything and you see it most often.  "Modern day pearls..."  
The TE is not typically a first time purchase and it is not always available....
It really does read more gold than brown...and is very special.  Not more mature at all..in fact, I find the tigers eye a bit less serious and more interesting than the MOP.
The TE is a great layering piece.  Most recently I layered mine with malachite.


----------



## darkangel07760

So i have decided that the yg mop sweet clover bracelet is just too delicate... I am going to sell it, and i am getting something "sweeter" lol!!!!


----------



## Gator bag lady

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to share my new "Sweet" butterfly bracelet! Now I just need the Alhambra sweet mother of pearl bracelet to stack with these two & I'm done, well maybe... Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2164497
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164498



Love! so pretty! Congrats!

I've considered getting the same ones but I have a question. Do you take them off every night or before shower? I spoke to an SA at my store and they said they are not meant to wear in shower or to sleep because they are delicate and the stones could be affected if it gets wet regularly. If you take them off daily, isn't it difficult? Especially since its 2 (or soon to be 3 ) bracelets with lobster clasps.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Gator bag lady said:


> Love! so pretty! Congrats!
> 
> I've considered getting the same ones but I have a question. Do you take them off every night or before shower? I spoke to an SA at my store and they said they are not meant to wear in shower or to sleep because they are delicate and the stones could be affected if it gets wet regularly. If you take them off daily, isn't it difficult? Especially since its 2 (or soon to be 3 ) bracelets with lobster clasps.



Thank you sweetie!!! To answer your question, I actually have my DH help me put my bracelets on in the morning if I want to wear them after I shower and at night I can take them off myself or have him help me. The lobster clasp isn't that tiny which is nice, it makes it less difficult to take on and off. I highly recommend them, I put off purchasing them for a long time due to how delicate they are but honestly that is why they are perfect for stacking! I love them more than I thought I would!


----------



## CATEYES

darkangel07760 said:


> So i have decided that the yg mop sweet clover bracelet is just too delicate... I am going to sell it, and i am getting something "sweeter" lol!!!!


Why do you find it too delicate? You mean because its MOP and you worry when you wash your hands? I haven't heard anyone else say its delicate but I had a few sweets on my wish list so want to consider what you mean-thanks!


----------



## Gator bag lady

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you sweetie!!! To answer your question, I actually have my DH help me put my bracelets on in the morning if I want to wear them after I shower and at night I can take them off myself or have him help me. The lobster clasp isn't that tiny which is nice, it makes it less difficult to take on and off. I highly recommend them, I put off purchasing them for a long time due to how delicate they are but honestly that is why they are perfect for stacking! I love them more than I thought I would!



You're absolutely right about them being delicate which is perfect for stacking. Hmmm they're on my list  love idea of having all three motifs too.

I do wish sweet alhambra would have a diamond version too in WG. Like the vintage alhambra pave diamonds but just smaller. How cute would that be!!?


----------



## marik_

Ladies, please, I need your help!
This just arrived: 
Item Name: Van Cleef & Arpels yellow gold and turquoise Alhambra pendant necklace
Item Number: 221221711816
Seller: lvar1892 with 23 feedbacks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...9k760Va8sHD80LspdXjW0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: I do not own any Vintage Alhambra pendants (I have a Magic pendant, 10 motif, a 16 magic, earrings, etc). So it is hard for me to tell. To me, it looks fake. Please help!
Here are additional photos taken by me just now:


----------



## marik_




----------



## marik_




----------



## marik_




----------



## kimber418

Marik~ I think it looks real.  I own this piece and it looks the same.  Mine has 6 numbers after BL but that is the number on your piece.  May I ask&#8230;.. what makes you think it might be a fake?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Looks authentic to me too.


----------



## marik_

kimber418 said:


> Marik~ I think it looks real.  I own this piece and it looks the same.  Mine has 6 numbers after BL but that is the number on your piece.  May I ask&#8230;.. what makes you think it might be a fake?



Thank you Kimber418 for your reply!
Here are some of the issues:
1) The front side with prongs that look like dots are just like on my 10 motif, however the back side of the motif has elongated prongs - they look different than the prongs on the back of my 10 motif or on the Magic pendant.
2) BL 64738 - has only 5 numbers as you noticed and also has a space between BL and numbers (my magic pendant has 6 numbers and not space)
3) the top sides of the pendant are rigid while the bottom sides are smooth

Could this be a really old pendant?


----------



## marik_

This side looks the same, but see the size and shape of prongs on the other side here:


And the VCA number plates:


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Yes, I think it is older.


----------



## jssl1688

marik_ said:


> Thank you Kimber418 for your reply!
> Here are some of the issues:
> 1) The front side with prongs that look like dots are just like on my 10 motif, however the back side of the motif has elongated prongs - they look different than the prongs on the back of my 10 motif or on the Magic pendant.
> 2) BL 64738 - has only 5 numbers as you noticed and also has a space between BL and numbers (my magic pendant has 6 numbers and not space)
> 3) the top sides of the pendant are rigid while the bottom sides are smooth
> 
> Could this be a really old pendant?




addressing your concerns,

1. the 4 prongs that hold the motifs are never truly consistent throughout. i have seen pieces where some are 4 exact dots and some are slightly longer than a round dot, so that varies. Even on my piece, it's mostly consistent with 4 dots, but there are a couple that are a tad longer. but i really scrutinize my piece that's why i notice it.

2. with the 5 number instead of 6, i think it's just cause it's an older piece. as more pieces are made i'm sure the numbers either increase, or they may add more letters etc...i think that's normal. btw, mine is 2 letters with 6 numbers and no gap between letter and number.

3. as for the third concern, i'm not quite understanding what you mean. could you explain more?


----------



## marik_

jssl1688 said:


> addressing your concerns,
> 
> 1. the 4 prongs that hold the motifs are never truly consistent throughout. i have seen pieces where some are 4 exact dots and some are slightly longer than a round dot, so that varies. Even on my piece, it's mostly consistent with 4 dots, but there are a couple that are a tad longer. but i really scrutinize my piece that's why i notice it.
> 
> 2. with the 5 number instead of 6, i think it's just cause it's an older piece. as more pieces are made i'm sure the numbers either increase, or they may add more letters etc...i think that's normal. btw, mine is 2 letters with 6 numbers and no gap between letter and number.
> 
> 3. as for the third concern, i'm not quite understanding what you mean. could you explain more?



Here is the difference between the top and the bottom of the pendant:
picture 1 - top of the pendant, not smooth 
picture 2 - bottom of the pendant, smooth/rounded


----------



## marik_




----------



## beachy10

If anyone is looking for a Malachite bracelet my SA ordered me one and I no longer want it. It's being held at Betterdige. Just send me a PM.


----------



## jssl1688

marik_ said:


> View attachment 2173475
> 
> View attachment 2173476



I see what your saying, your talking about the sides where it's solid. from your pic i can't tell if there are any engraving on it. but on mine, that's where the engraving of the 2 letter and code is as well as vca g750. however mine is 20 motif and not a pendant, so i'm not sure if there's a difference there. maybe more ladies with a pendant can chime in on that.


----------



## marik_

jssl1688 said:


> I see what your saying, your talking about the sides where it's solid. from your pic i can't tell if there are any engraving on it. but on mine, that's where the engraving of the 2 letter and code is as well as vca g750. however mine is 20 motif and not a pendant, so i'm not sure if there's a difference there. maybe more ladies with a pendant can chime in on that.



Yes, it's different on a necklace vs a pendant so I wanted to know what is expected to be on a pendant


----------



## darkangel07760

CATEYES said:


> Why do you find it too delicate? You mean because its MOP and you worry when you wash your hands? I haven't heard anyone else say its delicate but I had a few sweets on my wish list so want to consider what you mean-thanks!


 
Actually, the MOP is tougher than I thought... it is simply the thin chain and the gold beadwork is too delicate.  I think for me, it works better as a necklace.  I hope that helps!


----------



## CATEYES

darkangel07760 said:


> Actually, the MOP is tougher than I thought... it is simply the thin chain and the gold beadwork is too delicate.  I think for me, it works better as a necklace.  I hope that helps!



Ok thanks! These are still on my wish list.


----------



## sfshopgirl

I wanted to let you ladies know that there was a 20 motif turquoise WG necklace at bond street Yesterday.  I know this is hard to find so if someone is interested, you should call the store immediately.


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Yes do ask!  When I was in Paris last October I was told there was no lapis. At the time they had the LE blue porcelain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well two stores with multiple locations!    . Don't forget that VCA has boutiques in some of the department stores too.  I bought my blue porcelain at Galleries Lafayette.



I didn't write down the VCA addresses while I was in Paris.  I just assumed I would find one while I was shopping or on one of my many walks.  I was bummed but my wallet was happy.


----------



## Florasun

I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)


Congratulations!!!
Enjoy your beautiful classic piece.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)



Woohoo Florasun!!! I am so happy for you!!!you are going to love the necklace. Wear her in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)


Yay! Can't wait to see Florasun!


----------



## Florasun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Enjoy your beautiful classic piece.





etoupebirkin said:


> Woohoo Florasun!!! I am so happy for you!!!you are going to love the necklace. Wear her in the best of health and happiness!





CATEYES said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see Florasun!



Thank you TGG, EB and Cateyes! You all are inspirational enablers, LOL!


----------



## jssl1688

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)



yay!! twins! it's such a beauiful and classic piece that you will never ever get tired of. can't wait for model shots!


----------



## I'll take two

phillj12 said:


> STUNNING!!! Love those and NO you are NOT too old! They are the epitome of class and beauty...which has no age limit!


Good to know ,thanks


ALLinTHEbag said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!  I tried those on when I bought the diamond clover perlee hoops. It was a difficult decision.


Did you go for the white or rose gold ? I bought them in white gold last year to match the ring but do think they are even prettier  in rose gold as the clovers stand out a little more .
Problem is the larger hoops are so nice as well !!



Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)


Big congrats Flora !! 
Of course yours is different Dear just because it is yours LOL 
Having a bracelet to adjust the length of a necklace is very useful. 
Will look forward to some photo's !!


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)



How exciting Florasun! I can feel your happiness. I to hope together a 10 or even a 20.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I'll take two said:


> Good to know ,thanks
> 
> Did you go for the white or rose gold ? I bought them in white gold last year to match the ring but do think they are even prettier  in rose gold as the clovers stand out a little more .
> Problem is the larger hoops are so nice as well !!
> 
> 
> White gold! I agree though, the RG is much prettier.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)



Congratulations!! I bet it looks amazing on!


----------



## sfshopgirl

The vendome Paris store has the lapis yellow gold with diamonds magic alhambra. It was gorgeous!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sfshopgirl said:


> The vendome Paris store has the lapis yellow gold with diamonds magic alhambra. It was gorgeous!!



Is this the single motif necklace?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I finally made up my mind to buy the 20 motif malachite, but my Neimans SA can't find it.  She put in an order for it, though.  Has anyone seen one lately?


----------



## nshash

. The start of my VCA collection.


----------



## kimber418

Florasun said:


> I finally did it! I bought a 20 motif YG MOP necklace! I am wearing it now, doubled, with my bracelet attached to make it a little longer. Once I get finished playing with it, and gazing into its pearly luminescence, I will take some photos. (Not that my 20 motif is any different from the dozens of others posted here, LOL!)



Congrats Florasun!   You will wear the 20 MOP necklace all the time!


----------



## kimber418

nshash,
Love your MOP vintage alhambra bracelet with your Love and Rolex!


----------



## Florasun

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The start of my VCA collection.



Congratulations! I must warn you, it is addictive!


----------



## CATEYES

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The start of my VCA collection.


Looks beautiful with your Love & Rolex-congrats!!


----------



## einseine

*Sweet alhambra earstuds in carnelian/PG* is now available on VCA online store in Japan!!!

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/en/product/3487/Sweet Alhambra earstuds

I just purchased Diamants Légers de Cartier bracelet....but I must get this somehow or other!

And the news on first perlee long necklace.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/en/newsrooms


----------



## einseine

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The start of my VCA collection.


 
Congrats nshash!  Very beautiful!  I used to enjoy YG Love x vintage alhambra in onyx combo!  More recently I've started wearing 5-motif bracelet very often!  Love it!


----------



## Suzie

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The start of my VCA collection.



Stunning!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> *Sweet alhambra earstuds in carnelian/PG* is now available on VCA online store in Japan!!!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/en/product/3487/Sweet Alhambra earstuds
> 
> I just purchased Diamants Légers de Cartier bracelet....but I must get this somehow or other!
> 
> And the news on first perlee long necklace.
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/en/newsrooms


The sweets are darling! But once again only available in Japan? Is that correct? I remember the grey MOP sweet necklace was the same


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> The sweets are darling! But once again only available in Japan? Is that correct? I remember the grey MOP sweet necklace was the same


 
Hi CATEYES!  Carnelian sweet studs were once available only in Chaina, and now in Japan!  It seems malachite is only available in the US market.  VCA's strategy...


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYES!  Carnelian sweet studs were once available only in Chaina, and now in Japan!  It seems malachite is only available in the US market.  VCA's strategy...



Hi Einseine! I guess it is part of their strategy...sigh...I still have plenty on my wish list but these would be a nice addition You think you're next VCA purchase will be one of these items or another 10 Carnelian?


----------



## chicagocat

I just got the Perlee wg pendant single row diamond  necklace from dh for our anniversary!! love love love it but I see the long chain and love that... why only Japan?


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Hi Einseine! I guess it is part of their strategy...sigh...I still have plenty on my wish list but these would be a nice addition You think you're next VCA purchase will be one of these items or another 10 Carnelian?


 
I don't think I have plenty on my wish list.  I NEED Carnelian sweet studs!  Now I don't feel for another 10 Carnelian because I love wearing Carnelian short around my neck on my skin, which is the best way to enjoy its colour and translucency.  Besides, I love wearing Carnelian short and PG or Onyxis long! 

My current VCA wish list:
- Carnelian sweet studs
- Vintage alhambra diamond earrings(WG) <- but this one is a bit heavy...
- Perlee Signature braclet(WG)

If they intoroduce sweet diamond studs, I'll jump on it!


----------



## kimber418

chicagocat- Congrats on your Perlee wg pendant single row diamond necklace and Happy Anniversary!   Take pictures with your pendant!

Are you wearing your lucky bracelet all the time?  I have always wanted that bracelet- It has
so much character....  do you love it?


----------



## tbbbjb

sfshopgirl said:


> The vendome Paris store has the lapis yellow gold with diamonds magic alhambra. It was gorgeous!!


Did you happen to take a picture?


----------



## chicagocat

kimber418 said:


> chicagocat- Congrats on your Perlee wg pendant single row diamond necklace and Happy Anniversary!   Take pictures with your pendant!
> 
> Are you wearing your lucky bracelet all the time?  I have always wanted that bracelet- It has
> so much character....  do you love it?



The lucky is my favorite piece... I haven't taken it off, here are my pics. You lovely ladies have been great company for me, I come to the site to indulge often -
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
My daughter (she is six!) and I watch the VCA videos on their website in wonder and awe... May we all be charmed with prosperity, chance, love and health!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I finally made up my mind to buy the 20 motif malachite, but my Neimans SA can't find it.  She put in an order for it, though.  Has anyone seen one lately?



I hope you get one soon. 

Availability is why I got the Chalcedony when I did. I got the last 20 motif in the US. It never ceases to amaze me that these necklaces sell like hot cakes.

And like Livethelake, I would do crazy things for Lapis.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chicagocat said:


> The lucky is my favorite piece... I haven't taken it off, here are my pics. You lovely ladies have been great company for me, I come to the site to indulge often -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177746
> View attachment 2177747
> View attachment 2177748
> View attachment 2177749
> View attachment 2177750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter (she is six!) and I watch the VCA videos on their website in wonder and awe... May we all be charmed with prosperity, chance, love and health!


Lovely!!!
The VCA in Boca might still have the necklace version....


----------



## Florasun

chicagocat said:


> The lucky is my favorite piece... I haven't taken it off, here are my pics. You lovely ladies have been great company for me, I come to the site to indulge often -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177746
> View attachment 2177747
> View attachment 2177748
> View attachment 2177749
> View attachment 2177750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter (she is six!) and I watch the VCA videos on their website in wonder and awe... May we all be charmed with prosperity, chance, love and health!



Congratulations on your new necklace! What a sweet DH you have! I also love your charm bracelet. Your daughter is going to grow up with an appreciation and fond memories of VCA, so it's good that you are collecting pieces that she can wear eventually.


----------



## Jinsun

chicagocat said:


> The lucky is my favorite piece... I haven't taken it off, here are my pics. You lovely ladies have been great company for me, I come to the site to indulge often -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177746
> View attachment 2177747
> View attachment 2177748
> View attachment 2177749
> View attachment 2177750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter (she is six!) and I watch the VCA videos on their website in wonder and awe... May we all be charmed with prosperity, chance, love and health!



So lovely. You look like Charlotte from SATC!


----------



## Jinsun

Any news on an increase?  Anniv is in a few days. I want a MOP bracelet but DH wants to get me a chanel reissue. Nothing's caught my eye in chanel.  We are planning a trip to GA in about a month and I can take a look at the reissues they have in stock to see if there's anything I like. But I am leaning towards a bracelet and don't want to miss out before an increase.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Trying to decide to get my mother a fleurette pendant or a YG MOP necklace.  Some of the jewelers have told me that over time the MOPs do not look that good. There's been discoloration and it costs about $350-400 to remove/replace a motif, which is very expensive.  I was told they cannot polish the necklace w/o removing the white MOP and opening the prongs due to it's delicacy. There's also been problems with the way the MOP has been cut.  Of course, diamonds are diamonds and I prefer getting her that. However, she has always liked the YG White MOP.

Can people who have the necklace chime in on their experiences over many years with the white MOP. My mother also has dyed black hair and I'm concerned the dye may come off on the white MOP, also.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I'm unsure if the pendant is fake or not. But I can tell you that the bead work is not the best on that turquoise pendant. I would return it and purchase one at VCA. VCA's newer vintage Alhambra pieces are better made now that years ago. However, I agree with Marif that something looks off.


----------



## beachy10

Valentinegirl said:


> I'm unsure if the pendant is fake or not. But I can tell you that the bead work is not the best on that turquoise pendant. I would return it and purchase one at VCA. VCA's newer vintage Alhambra pieces are better made now that years ago. However, I agree with Marif that something looks off.


 
I agree that today's beading is much nicer. I've seen so many vintage pieces with huge gaps with rope-like prongs. Some just look like cheap knockoffs. 
I did however buy a newer VCA piece and the details were horrible so I exchanged it for another. Just goes to show that each piece is handmade and unique.


----------



## Valentinegirl

It's always hit or miss with VCA. I was at a store who sells VCA and I thought the stuff was made in a basement. It was horrid.  Now at the NYC store, the items look great.
It's the same with their diamonds. Lately, they have gotten better, at least in NYC.  But I've seen stones and pendants I'm not happy with.  You have to look at every piece diligently and scrutinize it when you come home.  Their repair department is a joke. They cleaned my frivole earrings (NEW NEVER WORN) and ruined them. They put on posts, and the posts came off the first time I wore them. They then replaced the posts with ones so short that they barely came out of my ear. Trying to save money. Then I asked for 1/2 inch posts and they may them 1 inch long. I had to take them elsewhere to be adjusted. At least when I bring something into repair at Bulgari or Chopard, it's done with the utmost precision. VCA is hiring anyone who walks thru the door. They don't want to pay. Thus, you have bad workmanship. So just be careful and look everything over. LOL  I want to purchase a fleurette pendant and the saga begins again. They know how to charge, don't they.


----------



## love_it

Valentinegirl said:


> It's always hit or miss with VCA. I was at a store who sells VCA and I thought the stuff was made in a basement. It was horrid.  Now at the NYC store, the items look great.
> It's the same with their diamonds. Lately, they have gotten better, at least in NYC.  But I've seen stones and pendants I'm not happy with.  You have to look at every piece diligently and scrutinize it when you come home.  Their repair department is a joke. They cleaned my frivole earrings (NEW NEVER WORN) and ruined them. They put on posts, and the posts came off the first time I wore them. They then replaced the posts with ones so short that they barely came out of my ear. Trying to save money. Then I asked for 1/2 inch posts and they may them 1 inch long. I had to take them elsewhere to be adjusted. At least when I bring something into repair at Bulgari or Chopard, it's done with the utmost precision. VCA is hiring anyone who walks thru the door. They don't want to pay. Thus, you have bad workmanship. So just be careful and look everything over. LOL  I want to purchase a fleurette pendant and the saga begins again. They know how to charge, don't they.



Oh wow this is horrible! I too never had a problem with other brands like Bvlgari on their repairs, but it is very disappointing to hear VCA does such a horrible job  I better not break anything lol


----------



## love_it

My Magic necklace in action last night


----------



## Valentinegirl

love this. great presentation w/hermes!


----------



## Junkenpo

love_it said:


> My Magic necklace in action last night



lovely! the magic is beautiful and you look incredible.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> I hope you get one soon.
> 
> Availability is why I got the Chalcedony when I did. I got the last 20 motif in the US. It never ceases to amaze me that these necklaces sell like hot cakes.
> 
> *And like Livethelake, I would do crazy things for Lapis.*



LOL!  Yes, EB, but would you do "unnatural" things like LRL?    I'm embarrassed to say I would!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Beautiful, Love_it!


----------



## Junkenpo

This has been a great Mother's Day!

Not the best pics, but here are my new Frivole earclips! They are the large size, which I'm surprised at how much I like them... I thought they would be too big and heavy, so I had been eyeing the small ones. I'll come back later with better photos.


----------



## Florasun

love_it said:


> My Magic necklace in action last night
> 
> View attachment 2178581


Beautiful! Love your dress!


----------



## Florasun

jssl1688 said:


> yay!! twins! it's such a beauiful and classic piece that you will never ever get tired of. can't wait for model shots!





I'll take two said:


> Big congrats Flora !!
> Of course yours is different Dear just because it is yours LOL
> Having a bracelet to adjust the length of a necklace is very useful.
> Will look forward to some photo's !!





Suzie said:


> How exciting Florasun! I can feel your happiness. I to hope together a 10 or even a 20.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> Congratulations!! I bet it looks amazing on!



Belated 'Thank you!', sweeties. I took a new family portrait but am almost ashamed to post it - it seems so pathetic compared to a lot of the fabulous collections you girls have.
But here it is, complete with ugly watermarks thanks to the recent shenanigans of a former member. The necklace is the 20 motif and my bracelet is attached. When I double it, it is the perfect length, since I have a bit of a thick neck. The diamond hoops are not VCA, they are Jude Frances, but since they have the clover shape I think they go well.


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> This has been a great Mother's Day!
> 
> Not the best pics, but here are my new Frivole earclips! They are the large size, which I'm surprised at how much I like them... I thought they would be too big and heavy, so I had been eyeing the small ones. I'll come back later with better photos.



Congratulations on your lovely Mother's Day gift! These are beautiful and look great on you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  Yes, EB, but would you do "unnatural" things like LRL?    I'm embarrassed to say I would!



Yes, I would, too! 

But I'm hoping when I get to Paris, I'll find something blue at both VCA and Hermes. I have a running list of stuff I'd love to find and it keeps on getting longer.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Florasun said:


> Belated 'Thank you!', sweeties. I took a new family portrait but am almost ashamed to post it - it seems so pathetic compared to a lot of the fabulous collections you girls have.
> But here it is, complete with ugly watermarks thanks to the recent shenanigans of a former member. The necklace is the 20 motif and my bracelet is attached. When I double it, it is the perfect length, since I have a bit of a thick neck. The diamond hoops are not VCA, they are Jude Frances, but since they have the clover shape I think they go well.
> View attachment 2178777



Your collection is NOT pathetic. It's BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the Frivoles.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Flora, your collection is wonderful!  I haven't ventured into VCA diamond territory yet, but you sure make the Frivoles tempting.  And, I've never seen the adorable clover hoops.  Do you have modeling picture?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> This has been a great Mother's Day!
> 
> Not the best pics, but here are my new Frivole earclips! They are the large size, which I'm surprised at how much I like them... I thought they would be too big and heavy, so I had been eyeing the small ones. I'll come back later with better photos.


Beautiful!
Perfect earrings for your lovely part of the world, especially.


----------



## Florasun

etoupebirkin said:


> Your collection is NOT pathetic. It's BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the Frivoles.


Thank you, my friend!



Cavalier Girl said:


> Flora, your collection is wonderful!  I haven't ventured into VCA diamond territory yet, but you sure make the Frivoles tempting.  And, I've never seen the adorable clover hoops.  Do you have modeling picture?


Thank you dear! I do not have a modeling shot but will take one soon. Good luck finding the malachite - that is going to be one stunning piece! 

P.S. here the page link to a close up of the Jude Frances earrings.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...on-support-group-737862-278.html#post23310495


----------



## sfshopgirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Is this the single motif necklace?



Sorry I just saw this Cavalier girl. It was a long magic Alhambra necklace.  I wish I took a pic. It was 83,500 euros.  DH said if I had bought tesla stock two months ago I would have been able to buy it. Haha.. Or not spend so much on other VCA and Hermes.


----------



## jssl1688

Junkenpo said:


> This has been a great Mother's Day!
> 
> Not the best pics, but here are my new Frivole earclips! They are the large size, which I'm surprised at how much I like them... I thought they would be too big and heavy, so I had been eyeing the small ones. I'll come back later with better photos.


 
the large frivoles look great on you! i love the big size too...it stands out so much more on the ears.



Florasun said:


> Belated 'Thank you!', sweeties. I took a new family portrait but am almost ashamed to post it - it seems so pathetic compared to a lot of the fabulous collections you girls have.
> But here it is, complete with ugly watermarks thanks to the recent shenanigans of a former member. The necklace is the 20 motif and my bracelet is attached. When I double it, it is the perfect length, since I have a bit of a thick neck. The diamond hoops are not VCA, they are Jude Frances, but since they have the clover shape I think they go well.
> View attachment 2178777



your collection is not at all one to be ashamed of. its beautiful, plus we all had to start at some point! 



chicagocat said:


> The lucky is my favorite piece... I haven't taken it off, here are my pics. You lovely ladies have been great company for me, I come to the site to indulge often -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177746
> View attachment 2177747
> View attachment 2177748
> View attachment 2177749
> View attachment 2177750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter (she is six!) and I watch the VCA videos on their website in wonder and awe... May we all be charmed with prosperity, chance, love and health!



the bracelet looks wonderful on you! 



love_it said:


> My Magic necklace in action last night
> 
> View attachment 2178581



i love love your magic!! it looks amazing on you...i hope to get one at some point~how is the weight? is it much heavier compared to a 20?


----------



## chaneljewel

EB, I think lapis is just fabulous too!!  If only I could find any


----------



## chicagocat

love_it said:


> My Magic necklace in action last night
> 
> View attachment 2178581



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chicagocat

chaneljewel said:


> EB, I think lapis is just fabulous too!!  If only I could find any



Totally agree!


----------



## tbbbjb

love_it said:


> My Magic necklace in action last night
> 
> View attachment 2178581


Simply STUNNING!


----------



## surfergirljen

Wooooow that is so so beautiful!!!


----------



## kimber418

love_it!  I love it!  Your magic necklace is stunning on you!


----------



## love_it

chicagocat said:


> Gorgeous!!!





tbbbjb said:


> Simply STUNNING!





kimber418 said:


> love_it!  I love it!  Your magic necklace is stunning on you!



Thank you all for your kind words!!!  I will make an effort to wear it more often!!! Sometimes I forget I have it (I know that sounds crazy!!)


----------



## love_it

Junkenpo said:


> lovely! the magic is beautiful and you look incredible.



Thank you! 



Cavalier Girl said:


> Beautiful, Love_it!


Thank you!!! 



Florasun said:


> Beautiful! Love your dress!



 I only have a few dresses in my closet that I have had for ages but I am still in love with - this yellow YSL is one of them 



jssl1688 said:


> i love love your magic!! it looks amazing on you...i hope to get one at some point~how is the weight? is it much heavier compared to a 20?



 I cannot really answer your questions because I do not own a 20 motif. I am 5'11" and a 20 motif looks off on me... it is not long enough  That is the reason when I first saw the magic 6 years ago or so - I was totally obsessed about it LOL A few years later I was lucky enough to get it But in general, I do not feel the weight of it when it's on....


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Holy cow look what I found!!! If only I had a money tree! This really is a great price, I had to share with you ladies!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200924292220


----------



## jssl1688

Cavalier Girl said:


> I finally made up my mind to buy the 20 motif malachite, but my Neimans SA can't find it.  She put in an order for it, though.  Has anyone seen one lately?



I actually tried a 10 malachite at nm the other day but passed on it, maybe you can call and see if it's still available? nm newport beach fashion island store.


----------



## jssl1688

I cannot really answer your questions because I do not own a 20 motif. I am 5'11" and a 20 motif looks off on me... it is not long enough  That is the reason when I first saw the magic 6 years ago or so - I was totally obsessed about it LOL A few years later I was lucky enough to get it But in general, I do not feel the weight of it when it's on....[/QUOTE]

thanks!! we're not far apart in height, i'm 5'10", I love the 20 though, at first I thought the magic was so long, but it's gorg on you. I should go try one on and see but it's growing on me more and more.


----------



## phillj12

Florasun said:


> Belated 'Thank you!', sweeties. I took a new family portrait but am almost ashamed to post it - it seems so pathetic compared to a lot of the fabulous collections you girls have.
> But here it is, complete with ugly watermarks thanks to the recent shenanigans of a former member. The necklace is the 20 motif and my bracelet is attached. When I double it, it is the perfect length, since I have a bit of a thick neck. The diamond hoops are not VCA, they are Jude Frances, but since they have the clover shape I think they go well.
> View attachment 2178777



ASHAMED?? This is an amazing collection! LOVE those Jude Frances hoops too! Lucky lady!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Holy cow look what I found!!! If only I had a money tree! This really is a great price, I had to share with you ladies!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200924292220



and from a PF'er too


----------



## Florasun

phillj12 said:


> ASHAMED?? This is an amazing collection! LOVE those Jude Frances hoops too! Lucky lady!



Thank you! And how are you enjoying your new necklace? Any thoughts on what you want for your next piece? It's never too soon to start dropping hints!


----------



## phillj12

Florasun said:


> Thank you! And how are you enjoying your new necklace? Any thoughts on what you want for your next piece? It's never too soon to start dropping hints!



LOL! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my 10 motif! I try and wear it as much as possible, but my life is so casual that I don't have tons of opportunities on a daily basis. 

Hmmm, what's next...def wanting a YG MOP (5? motif) bracelet or a pair of earrings. But, would really love another 10 motif so that I can have a long necklace! Actually, after seeing those Jude Francis earrings, I would LOVE those to wear with my necklace too! Do you have a mod shot of those (sorry if you already answered that)? I saw them online but was hard to tell how big they are. 

So envious of everyone's collections...so drool-worthy!


----------



## Florasun

phillj12 said:


> LOL! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my 10 motif! I try and wear it as much as possible, but my life is so casual that I don't have tons of opportunities on a daily basis.
> 
> Hmmm, what's next...def wanting a YG MOP (5? motif) bracelet or a pair of earrings. But, would really love another 10 motif so that I can have a long necklace! Actually, after seeing those Jude Francis earrings, I would LOVE those to wear with my necklace too! Do you have a mod shot of those (sorry if you already answered that)? I saw them online but was hard to tell how big they are.
> 
> So envious of everyone's collections...so drool-worthy!



The bracelet is a good idea. i tried on the 10 motif attached to the bracelet and it was a nice length, so you would get a lot of use out of it. I will try to take a modeling shot of the Jude Frances hoops this weekend. These come in two sizes, I have the large.


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.

I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.


----------



## chaneljewel

Junkenpo said:


> Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.
> 
> I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.
> 
> View attachment 2185136



I have these earrings and love them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I wore mine today!!
Love these earrings..they look great on you.


Junkenpo said:


> Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.
> 
> I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.
> 
> View attachment 2185136


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Yay I purchased my third "Sweet" the MOP Alhambra in yellow gold, it's getting sized now but here is a photo DH took of me trying it on alongside my other two sweets!!!


----------



## jssl1688

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Yay I purchased my third "Sweet" the MOP Alhambra in yellow gold, it's getting sized now but here is a photo DH took of me trying it on alongside my other two sweets!!!
> 
> View attachment 2185263



your sweets are so adorable! they look great stacked!


----------



## jssl1688

so, a while back I asked for your help on deciding whether I should go with the older vs. newer version of yg vintage alhambra and I decided to get the NEW version!! the piece is shipped to hawaii since hubby is there doing business, plus it saves me tax! I'll be getting it soon and i'll post some pics then to share with everyone. just wanted to say thanks to everyone who participated and helped out! )


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.
> 
> I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.
> 
> View attachment 2185136



They are gorgeous! These are on my wish list for someday. You have good ears, too, LOL! I always hesitate to post earring modeling shots because after I see them I ask myself, are my ears really that big???




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Yay I purchased my third "Sweet" the MOP Alhambra in yellow gold, it's getting sized now but here is a photo DH took of me trying it on alongside my other two sweets!!!
> 
> View attachment 2185263


These are so dainty and cute. Love how you have stacked them with your watch.



jssl1688 said:


> so, a while back I asked for your help on deciding whether I should go with the older vs. newer version of yg vintage alhambra and I decided to get the NEW version!! the piece is shipped to hawaii since hubby is there doing business, plus it saves me tax! I'll be getting it soon and i'll post some pics then to share with everyone. just wanted to say thanks to everyone who participated and helped out! )


Oh congrats! You will love it! Can't wait to see the modeling shots.


----------



## sbelle

Junkenpo said:


> Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.
> 
> I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.
> 
> View attachment 2185136



Great picture-- they are beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing!

The frivoles really are my favorite VCA earring by far -- I just love how they sit up on the ear.  Congrats!!


----------



## doloresmia

Junkenpo said:


> Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.
> 
> I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.
> 
> View attachment 2185136



 these look gorgeous! i am in lust, but always hesitate because my ears cannot take weighty earrings. your post gives me hope as I am looking at the small ones.


----------



## XCCX

jssl1688 said:


> your sweets are so adorable! they look great stacked!



Lovely!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Yay I purchased my third "Sweet" the MOP Alhambra in yellow gold, it's getting sized now but here is a photo DH took of me trying it on alongside my other two sweets!!!



I have the same trio and love them! The sweets are so great to stack or wear on their own when you're feeling dainty. They look great on your wrist!




doloresmia said:


> these look gorgeous! i am in lust, but always hesitate because my ears cannot take weighty earrings. your post gives me hope as I am looking at the small ones.



Yes, I never really considered the large frivole for me because I didn't think I wanted to wear heavy earrings and these are weighty... but I only notice it for maybe the first 15 minutes and then when the day gets busy... I forget I have them on unless I think about it.



sbelle said:


> Great picture-- they are beautiful on you!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> The frivoles really are my favorite VCA earring by far -- I just love how they sit up on the ear.  Congrats!!



thank you! The 3D quality of them is the best part. They are big enough to be noticeable, but not so big they feel overpowering. You and TGG  have always the best advice and photos. 



Florasun said:


> They are gorgeous! These are on my wish list for someday. You have good ears, too, LOL! I always hesitate to post earring modeling shots because after I see them I ask myself, are my ears really that big???



thank you!  it really is hard to take decent ear modeling shots. I'm always paranoid about close up shots because you can see EVERYTHING,  but all the modeling pictures here helped me so much, I just tell myself that the camera adds 10lbs to everything...including ears! lol


----------



## lubird217

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Holy cow look what I found!!! If only I had a money tree! This really is a great price, I had to share with you ladies!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200924292220



Omg!! Love these Lotus clips! I would be all over these but I never wear my VCA clips and it's such a shame. They hurt like hell and I've had them adjusted multiple times. I think the only solution for me would be to redo their earrings into posts. *sigh* love this look.


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> thank you!  it really is hard to take decent ear modeling shots. I'm always paranoid about close up shots because you can see EVERYTHING,  but all the modeling pictures here helped me so much*, I just tell myself that the camera adds 10lbs to everything...including ears! lol*


*
*
OMG! Coffee spew! LOL!


----------



## sbelle

lubird217 said:


> Omg!! Love these Lotus clips! I would be all over these but I never wear my VCA clips and it's such a shame. *They hurt like hell and I've had them adjusted multiple times. *I think the only solution for me would be to redo their earrings into posts. *sigh* love this look.



I really wish I understood this process because I've had the same issue.  Some have been adjusted and come back worse .


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> I really wish I understood this process because I've had the same issue.  Some have been adjusted and come back worse .



So I am not the only one? My ear lobes feels so sore at the end of the day even with vintage Alhambra. Sometimes one or both sides can bleed.  Is the Lotus very heavy?


----------



## marialc121

Junkenpo said:


> Here's that better shot I said I'd take. Ear pictures are redonkulousky hard to do.
> 
> I'm loving these so much. When I put them on in the morning I can really feel the weight, but by the afternoon I hardly notice it. They make my tiffany garden flower earrings feel so dainty but glad I have both.
> 
> View attachment 2185136



Those earrings looks fabulous on you!    I really want a pair as well, but in the small size.  Probably will have to wait a while before I can purchase one.


----------



## beachy10

dolphingirl said:


> So I am not the only one? My ear lobes feels so sore at the end of the day even with vintage Alhambra. Sometimes one or both sides can bleed. Is the Lotus very heavy?


 
I bought the frivole pave and they made my ears throb and bleed too.
I was told if I wanted to order them with posts it would cost 1500 extra!
If I ever purchase them I would just have my jeweler turn them into posts. I would never pay VCA's price. The posts have less gold and can't imagine it's worth 1500 in labor.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beachy10 said:


> I bought the frivole pave and they made my ears throb and bleed too.
> I was told if I wanted to order them with posts it would cost 1500 extra!
> If I ever purchase them I would just have my jeweler turn them into posts. I would never pay VCA's price. The posts have less gold and can't imagine it's worth 1500 in labor.


Crazy!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

lubird217 said:


> Omg!! Love these Lotus clips! I would be all over these but I never wear my VCA clips and it's such a shame. They hurt like hell and I've had them adjusted multiple times. I think the only solution for me would be to redo their earrings into posts. *sigh* love this look.



BUY THEM!   LOL...  They are SO SO PRETTY!!!!! 

I had my frivoles changed over to post backs with butterfly backings (like the sweets have) by Birks (reputable jeweller in Toronto with a great work bench) and it was like $50 and good as new!  The clips weren't so much the issue for me (I think you can have them loosened so they don't grip as hard!), I was allergic to the gold and after a few hours they itched like mad. I can only wear platinum so they changed out the gold posts for platinum posts and you could never see anything had been "done" to them -  problem solved! I wouldn't go through VCA, $1500 is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## surfergirljen

beachy10 said:


> I bought the frivole pave and they made my ears throb and bleed too.
> I was told if I wanted to order them with posts it would cost 1500 extra!
> If I ever purchase them I would just have my jeweler turn them into posts. I would never pay VCA's price. The posts have less gold and can't imagine it's worth 1500 in labor.



You bought them!! I haven't been on much and missed your reveal - they must be divine! Nothing like Van Cleef DIAMONDS!


----------



## beachy10

surfergirljen said:


> You bought them!! I haven't been on much and missed your reveal - they must be divine! Nothing like Van Cleef DIAMONDS!


 
Oh I don't still have them. I returned them after they made my ears hurt.


----------



## Junkenpo

You know, the first couple times I wore my frivole clips, they did feel tight, and a few times, it even pinched... then I figured out that the little nubs on the rounded part the post goes through are the "right" and "left" indicators. 

lol At least, that's what I think they are what I'm using them for. All my other earrings are regular post and post backs. So the idea of specific right and left earrings did not occur to me.  I make sure the nub pointing right is on my right ear... the few times I didn't pay attention and put it on the vice versa, the pinch was quite noticeable. I don't know if it is like that on all earclips, but that's what mine are like. 

Pic is from the 1stdibs site.


----------



## lubird217

This is crazy! I didn't realize there were so many of us with this issue. My two earring sets cost over $10k and I never wear them from pain! 

I don't get how they can justify the $1500 in labor when it is significantly less gold. They are crazy! I have a jeweler I work with and I would ask him to do it but I wonder if it would compromise the integrity of the piece. That matters to me because as much as I love my pieces I do think about their "worth" on the selling market and I wouldn't want to mess them up. Very confusing!


----------



## dolphingirl

beachy10 said:


> I bought the frivole pave and they made my ears throb and bleed too.
> I was told if I wanted to order them with posts it would cost 1500 extra!
> If I ever purchase them I would just have my jeweler turn them into posts. I would never pay VCA's price. The posts have less gold and can't imagine it's worth 1500 in labor.



$ 1500 extra?  Don' know how they get that number.  Shocking!


----------



## kimber418

I had my pave frivole and small YG Frivole clips soldered so the posts do not come out. Then I had them adjust the clip part so it is not tight.  They are perfect now. I can wear them all day and do not even know they are on.   They are more comfortable than my diamond studs.   

Junkenpo- YES the little loop tells you the right and left.  It is important to look at that because they will sit perfectly on your ear lobe and will feel better if right and left are in the correct side!


----------



## lubird217

kimber418 said:


> I had my pave frivole and small YG Frivole clips soldered so the posts do not come out. Then I had them adjust the clip part so it is not tight.  They are perfect now. I can wear them all day and do not even know they are on.   They are more comfortable than my diamond studs.
> 
> Junkenpo- YES the little loop tells you the right and left.  It is important to look at that because they will sit perfectly on your ear lobe and will feel better if right and left are in the correct side!




Do you mean there are no longer posts - just clips? Maybe this is the solution because you can wear them at a different location (my piercings are pretty central on the ear)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lubird217 said:


> Do you mean there are no longer posts - just clips? Maybe this is the solution because you can wear them at a different location (my piercings are pretty central on the ear)


I believe that a few here have had their posts soldered on. 
VCA makes the posts as screw in posts and they can become loose, wiggly, or even fall off. 
If you have needle nose pliers, you can tighten them yourself.


----------



## chaneljewel

I don't have any issue with my Frivoli earrings hurting!   Guess I'm lucky!


----------



## kimber418

lubird~no I still have the posts. It would worry me to use only as clip-on earrings as I do not have the clips tight.  I can barely feel the clip.


----------



## westiepup

beachy10 said:


> I bought the frivole pave and they made my ears throb and bleed too.
> I was told if I wanted to order them with posts it would cost 1500 extra!
> If I ever purchase them I would just have my jeweler turn them into posts. I would never pay VCA's price. The posts have less gold and can't imagine it's worth 1500 in labor.



Is this because it would somehow be considered a special order?  I had the clips removed from my pave frivole earrings and VCA Paris didn't charge me a dime.  I don't see why they should anyway, they kept the clips so that should more than cover the cost.


----------



## Bethc

I had the problem with my vintage clips and I went to VCA and they adjusted them.  They can also move the post, depending on where your hole is.  I haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

westiepup said:


> Is this because it would somehow be considered a special order?  I had the clips removed from my pave frivole earrings and VCA Paris didn't charge me a dime.  I don't see why they should anyway, they kept the clips so that should more than cover the cost.


Great solution.  
Sometimes I can see the omega clips when I wear my pave frivole earrings and I find that distracting. 
Nice to know that VCA can remove them entirely.


----------



## ILoveC

Does anyone know if the malachite is made in a single motif? Other than the magic size?


----------



## lapurse

So excited to join this club! I received my first VCA piece for my 1st Anniversary from wonderful DH..hopefully more in the future!


----------



## CATEYES

lapurse said:


> So excited to join this club! I received my first VCA piece for my 1st Anniversary from wonderful DH..hopefully more in the future!


Oh wow! The modern Alhambra line is so classy. Very nice 1st anniversary present-congrats! The matching ring or earrings would be a good suggestion for future holidays


----------



## Florasun

I love the modern Alhambra! Congrats on your necklace, what a wonderful anniversary gift!
(Eta I love your nail color)


----------



## saks4me

My frivole also hurt after wearing them days on hand. Figured it was the weight. Didn't realize the different prongs til Junkenpro mentioned it! Great tip!


----------



## darkangel07760

lapurse said:


> So excited to join this club! I received my first VCA piece for my 1st Anniversary from wonderful DH..hopefully more in the future!


 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Machick333

Hello VCA addicts ... I'm planning on making my first VCA purchace ( depending on feedback) I want a everyday necklace .... 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2476/Vintage Alhambra pendant

Why do you guys think? Are VCA necklaces sturdy ? ( I want to keep
This on ) also unless I missed it, I didn't see what karat the gold is ... Anyone know? Thanks !!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I sent off my sweet bracelet to get repaired a couple of weeks ago, so now I wait... I guess they send it to New York?


----------



## love_it

lapurse said:


> So excited to join this club! I received my first VCA piece for my 1st Anniversary from wonderful DH..hopefully more in the future!



Congrats!! I love it that you chose the modern Alhambra!! Looks great on you!


----------



## jssl1688

lapurse said:


> So excited to join this club! I received my first VCA piece for my 1st Anniversary from wonderful DH..hopefully more in the future!



so rare to see the modern alhambra, it looks great on you! what a wonderful gift


----------



## jssl1688

Machick333 said:


> Hello VCA addicts ... I'm planning on making my first VCA purchace ( depending on feedback) I want a everyday necklace ....
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2476/Vintage Alhambra pendant
> 
> Why do you guys think? Are VCA necklaces sturdy ? ( I want to keep
> This on ) also unless I missed it, I didn't see what karat the gold is ... Anyone know? Thanks !!!



love the yg vintage alhambra! i think that would be a great choice, plus since it's solid 18k gold, you don't have to worry about it much, like shower, exercise etc etc. however i wouldn't wear it in the shower though. i think it's more sturdy than ones with stones, i don't wear my stone ones much. if your more willing to take care of the piece and not have it on 24/7 i think stone ones are lovely and you have more options to play with, mop, te, carnelian, onyx etc etc


----------



## Machick333

jssl1688 said:


> love the yg vintage alhambra! i think that would be a great choice, plus since it's solid 18k gold, you don't have to worry about it much, like shower, exercise etc etc. however i wouldn't wear it in the shower though. i think it's more sturdy than ones with stones, i don't wear my stone ones much. if your more willing to take care of the piece and not have it on 24/7 i think stone ones are lovely and you have more options to play with, mop, te, carnelian, onyx etc etc



Thanks for the feedback !!! I know I really shouldn't wear my stuff 24/7 ( it's how I end up breaking my necklaces  

They are all so pretty !


----------



## CATEYES

darkangel07760 said:


> I sent off my sweet bracelet to get repaired a couple of weeks ago, so now I wait... I guess they send it to New York?


I assume your SA is in CA too...mine sent my necklace to NY to be lengthened so this must be what most of the stores do. It probably won't be there long though


----------



## sjunky13

TY ladies for this post on Frivole! I took  mine out to wear today, noticed they were both rights! I am upset! 

Each earring had a different serial number on them. I was sent two right side earrings. I am going to ship them back and get new ones. I hope there is no stress involved here. 
I am so glad this was brought up.


----------



## saks4me

sjunky13 said:


> TY ladies for this post on Frivole! I took mine out to wear today, noticed they were both rights! I am upset!
> 
> Each earring had a different serial number on them. I was sent two right side earrings. I am going to ship them back and get new ones. I hope there is no stress involved here.
> I am so glad this was brought up.


 

OMG! What a nuisance! Hope VCA resolves this free-of-charge. I just checked mine and thank goodness they match!


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> TY ladies for this post on Frivole! I took  mine out to wear today, noticed they were both rights! I am upset!
> 
> Each earring had a different serial number on them. I was sent two right side earrings. I am going to ship them back and get new ones. I hope there is no stress involved here.
> I am so glad this was brought up.



How does such a high end and high priced company like VCA make a mistake like that?


----------



## jssl1688

that's strange. the interesting thing is prior to buying my frivole, i looked at it a couple times and each time the sa pointed out how to distinguish right from left with the little tips. i thought that must be something they were sure to point out to every customer. hope you get the right side back.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> that's strange. the interesting thing is prior to buying my frivole, i looked at it a couple times and each time the sa pointed out how to distinguish right from left with the little tips. i thought that must be something they were sure to point out to every customer. hope you get the right side back.


I wonder how many people have purchased these earrings only to wear them reversed. This might explain why  some have found them uncomfortable.


----------



## Junkenpo

I think some of the confusion and lack of knowledge might come from those of us who order our pieces online, because aside from placing the order and confirming the CC#, there's not a whole lot of conversation happening.  

I just cracked myself up imagining a conversation about how to put on earrings.   I don't feel as self-conscious admitting I didn't know about the right/left earclip over the internet as I think I would in-store. But like I tell my students, if there is something you don't know then there are probably 5 more in class that are wondering the same thing.

Sjunky.. keep us posted!  I would think vca would be glad to be able to get back a pair to be matched properly.


----------



## lubird217

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wonder how many people have purchased these earrings only to wear them reversed. This might explain why  some have found them uncomfortable.



I honestly didn't even think about it before someone brought it up so I'm very grateful, but it didn't change the pinch and discomfort.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks everyone. They were purchased at a store that sells VCA. I shipped them back tonight and hopefully will get a replacement. 

I think the sa did not know and was unintentional. I hope they make it right.
I did freak out when I saw 2 rights. I do not wear my VCA much and am glad I checked.


----------



## darkangel07760

CATEYES said:


> I assume your SA is in CA too...mine sent my necklace to NY to be lengthened so this must be what most of the stores do. It probably won't be there long though



I hope so! Thanks


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wonder how many people have purchased these earrings only to wear them reversed. This might explain why  some have found them uncomfortable.



i wish that would solve my problem, even wearing it correctly, i still get pain in my ears...urghhhh. maybe i should try them the other way around...haha


----------



## Florasun

Junkenpo said:


> You know, the first couple times I wore my frivole clips, they did feel tight, and a few times, it even pinched... then I figured out that the little nubs on the rounded part the post goes through are the "right" and "left" indicators.
> 
> lol At least, that's what I think they are what I'm using them for. All my other earrings are regular post and post backs. So the idea of specific right and left earrings did not occur to me.  I make sure the nub pointing right is on my right ear... the few times I didn't pay attention and put it on the vice versa, the pinch was quite noticeable. I don't know if it is like that on all earclips, but that's what mine are like.
> 
> Pic is from the 1stdibs site.



Thank you so much for the info! I finally checked my frivole and have one of each. But i still dont understand which is right and which is left. Are you saying the nub should be worn next to your skull or away?


----------



## *emma*

The nub should be away from your ear lobe.


----------



## Florasun

*emma* said:


> The nub should be away from your ear lobe.



Thank you!


----------



## Junkenpo

Nub.

Such a funny word, especially when you repeat it... yes, sorry, nub pointing away from the ear. The picture had the nubs pointing in, which would be very pinchy for me. But only the right ear clip, so weird. The left ear clip feels fine on both the left and the right ears for me.


----------



## jssl1688

Simple. If the tip points to right. It's right ear. Points to left. Left ear. My sa told me if there are other pieces that have tips too (now or future) it applies the same way.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Thank you ladies....
> 
> They've been in my ears since I've received them and so far so good.  No pinching.
> 
> I do have a question though.  The back clips have a little bump (not sure what to call it).  The SA said they're meant to be worn a certain way and once I receive my earrings I would know.  But I'm confused.  Been wearing them away from the face.  Are they suppose to be towards the face??  TIA



I asked this question back in Sept. but good to know which way the nubs go. They don't bother me either way.


----------



## chaneljewel

VCA should really include a tip sheet on wearing their earrings!


----------



## Florasun

chaneljewel said:


> VCA should really include a tip sheet on wearing their earrings!



They should also offer a frequent buyer discount! I think a lot of us would qualify.


----------



## tbbbjb

Florasun said:


> They should also offer a frequent buyer discount! I think a lot of us would qualify.



Absolutely, we are their unpaid brand ambassadors afterall!  They get so much commission from us here on the forum as we particularly do everything short of ringing up the sale.  We show, enable, encourage and help our fellow tpfers with their selection and any and all questions.  I think we at the very least deserve some recognition!  Are you listing VCA?  Make us brand ambassadors and share news with us first and consider a frequent buyer program.  Even Tiffany's has things in place for people who spend a considerable amount and rewarding us with shotty repairs and non consistent, across the board information is no way to take care of some of your BEST customers.  From a marketing point of view, you can really garner a wealth of information here for free as to what areas your brand is lacking and really consider the brand ambassadors, I for one love talking VCA to anyone and everyone that will listen and love acquiring your pieces slowly over time to curate the best collection for myself.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.


----------



## Junkenpo

*Sparkles&Bling*, I don't think you could make a bad choice!  They are both so gorgeous.  I do think the butterfly is more informal, flirty fun and the pave frivole is easier to match across outfits and casual/formal situations. Get both! lol


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Junkenpo said:


> *Sparkles&Bling*, I don't think you could make a bad choice!  They are both so gorgeous.  I do think the butterfly is more informal, flirty fun and the pave frivole is easier to match across outfits and casual/formal situations. Get both! lol



Great minds think alike!!! I told my DH I would like both and he gave me some major side eye lol!!! The lovely SA did mention that the butterfly is more limited so I feel a little pressured to get that one, also it seems a little more unique! Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Jinsun

The butterfly is so cute. Love the way it hangs from the chain


----------



## XCCX

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



I much prefer the WG Frivole


----------



## jssl1688

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



i think they both look great on you and are beautiful pieces. if i was making the choice it would boil down to the longevity of the piece 10, 20 years down the road. yes, i think that far ahead when i buy my pieces...lol. i love the butterfly btf ring, but i just don't see myself with a butterfly pendant when i am 40+, i think it's a bit juvenile. is it possible to get a cosmos? that's my choice. but if it's between the 2 i do frivole. like i said, both are beautiful!


----------



## jssl1688

so hubby sent my yg 10 vintage alhambra overnight and i got it today. took some pics of the necklace but will post model shots later. again, thanks to everyone who helped me pick the necklace. it was much appreciated. hopefully i can find a turquoise yg to pair with it or maybe malachite, not sure yet though so still debating.


----------



## I'll take two

jssl1688 said:


> so hubby sent my yg 10 vintage alhambra overnight and i got it today. took some pics of the necklace but will post model shots later. again, thanks to everyone who helped me pick the necklace. it was much appreciated. hopefully i can find a turquoise yg to pair with it or maybe malachite, not sure yet though so still debating.


Gorgeous ,big congrats !!!


----------



## sbelle

xactreality said:


> I much prefer the WG Frivole





jssl1688 said:


> i think they both look great on you and are beautiful pieces. if i was making the choice it would boil down to the longevity of the piece 10, 20 years down the road. yes, i think that far ahead when i buy my pieces...lol. i love the butterfly btf ring, but i just don't see myself with a butterfly pendant when i am 40+, i think it's a bit juvenile. is it possible to get a cosmos? that's my choice. but if it's between the 2 i do frivole. like i said, both are beautiful!




I also prefer the wg frivole !


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



Another vote for WG.


----------



## Suzie

jssl1688 said:


> so hubby sent my yg 10 vintage alhambra overnight and i got it today. took some pics of the necklace but will post model shots later. again, thanks to everyone who helped me pick the necklace. it was much appreciated. hopefully i can find a turquoise yg to pair with it or maybe malachite, not sure yet though so still debating.



They go so beautifully together, congrats.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, I have a question and would like your opinions. I have the following in my collection. I also have a MOP vintage Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## Suzie

So my question is whether I should get 1 x 20 motif MOP or 2 x 10's for a bit more versatility?

This white gold piece is a vintage one I purchased from Betteridge.


----------



## Suzie

The one motif is what I usually wear every day and I though if I got the 2 x 10's I could add a bracelet to one and make it 15 motifs or use singularly or also as a 20 motif with the 2 clipped together.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



Butterfly is more unique, flower is more classic. I LOVE the butterflies personally!!!


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> Absolutely, we are their unpaid brand ambassadors afterall!  They get so much commission from us here on the forum as we particularly do everything short of ringing up the sale.  We show, enable, encourage and help our fellow tpfers with their selection and any and all questions.  I think we at the very least deserve some recognition!  Are you listing VCA?  Make us brand ambassadors and share news with us first and consider a frequent buyer program.  Even Tiffany's has things in place for people who spend a considerable amount and rewarding us with shotty repairs and non consistent, across the board information is no way to take care of some of your BEST customers.  *From a marketing point of view, you can really garner a wealth of information here for free as to what areas your brand is lacking* and really consider the brand ambassadors, I for one love talking VCA to anyone and everyone that will listen and love acquiring your pieces slowly over time to curate the best collection for myself.


----------



## Florasun

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872





jssl1688 said:


> i think they both look great on you and are beautiful pieces. if i was making the choice it would boil down to the longevity of the piece 10, 20 years down the road. yes, i think that far ahead when i buy my pieces...lol. i love the butterfly btf ring, but i just don't see myself with a butterfly pendant when i am 40+, i think it's a bit juvenile. is it possible to get a cosmos? that's my choice. but if it's between the 2 i do frivole. like i said, both are beautiful!



 They are both beautiful, the frivole is a little dressier IMO. I agree with JSS about considering the longevity of the piece. However, the butterfly pendant is so unique and beautiful that you could probably sell it in the future if you feel that it no longer suits you. I wish I were young enough to wear it! When you are older you can get a cosmos necklace.


----------



## purseaddictnew

Suzie said:


> The one motif is what I usually wear every day and I though if I got the 2 x 10's I could add a bracelet to one and make it 15 motifs or use singularly or also as a 20 motif with the 2 clipped together.



2x10'! They are so versatile! I now love the length of connection one bracelet with one 10 and wear that all the time. I'm sure that's going to change someday. Having all these options is a great thing!


----------



## Florasun

jssl1688 said:


> so hubby sent my yg 10 vintage alhambra overnight and i got it today. took some pics of the necklace but will post model shots later. again, thanks to everyone who helped me pick the necklace. it was much appreciated. hopefully i can find a turquoise yg to pair with it or maybe malachite, not sure yet though so still debating.



These are lovely and you have a sweet DH who would do this for you!. Good luck on your turquoise hunt.


----------



## Suzie

purseaddictnew said:


> 2x10'! They are so versatile! I now love the length of connection one bracelet with one 10 and wear that all the time. I'm sure that's going to change someday. Having all these options is a great thing!



Thanks for your reply purseaddictnew, I am leaning towards the 2 x 10, just need a few nudges. As I already have a 20 motif it would be nice to have other options.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> The one motif is what I usually wear every day and I though if I got the 2 x 10's I could add a bracelet to one and make it 15 motifs or use singularly or also as a 20 motif with the 2 clipped together.



I was thinking the very same thing when I bought my 20 motif. What dissuaded me was the fact that the clasps would probably be showing, especially if I strung the two necklaces and the bracelet together (I wanted a super long option). Also I didn't think I would wear a 10 motif by itself, although i think I may have changed my mind. You can't lose!
And thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> I was thinking the very same thing when I bought my 20 motif. What dissuaded me was the fact that the clasps would probably be showing, especially if I strung the two necklaces and the bracelet together (I wanted a super long option). Also I didn't think I would wear a 10 motif by itself, although i think I may have changed my mind. You can't lose!
> And thanks for the eye candy!



Thank you for your reply. I actually had a few extenders made by a local jeweller as the 10 motif (the all WG) sits quite tightly around my neck ( a bit claustrophobic) so when I add one of those it sits at a nice spot on my neck. I don't think seeing the clasps would worry me too much.


----------



## Candice0985

I found this on ebay, seems to be a good price!?
what do you ladies think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VCA-Van-Cleef-Arpels-20-MOTIF-WG-MOP-VINTAGE-ALHAMBRA-NECKLACE-extender/200927190806?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=010&category=10986&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Suzie

Candice0985 said:


> I found this on ebay, seems to be a good price!?
> what do you ladies think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VCA-Van-Cleef-Arpels-20-MOTIF-WG-MOP-VINTAGE-ALHAMBRA-NECKLACE-extender/200927190806?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=010&category=10986&cmd=ViewItem



It's gorgeous and less than retail, I am not an authenticator but it certainly looks legit. I think maybe the seller might be a member here as I am sure I have seen the modelling pic before.


----------



## *emma*

^^ That is legit; it's someone very dear from tpf.


----------



## Suzie

*emma* said:


> ^^ That is legit; it's someone very dear from tpf.



I thought so!


----------



## Candice0985

Suzie said:


> It's gorgeous and less than retail, I am not an authenticator but it certainly looks legit. I think maybe the seller might be a member here as I am sure I have seen the modelling pic before.


i'm pretty sure it's a member too


----------



## Junkenpo

that is a pretty piece... how awesome that it comes with the extender!


----------



## wren

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



Wow, they are both so beautiful together!!


----------



## surfergirljen

*emma* said:


> ^^ That is legit; it's someone very dear from tpf.



_Aw thank you!

I know her reallllllllly well too! (*wink wink!!!)_


----------



## texasgirliegirl

the frivole.
More classic and enduring.
The butterfly is cutesy.



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Jinsun said:


> The butterfly is so cute. Love the way it hangs from the chain



Thanks dear!



xactreality said:


> I much prefer the WG Frivole



You and my DH are in agreement 



jssl1688 said:


> i think they both look great on you and are beautiful pieces. if i was making the choice it would boil down to the longevity of the piece 10, 20 years down the road. yes, i think that far ahead when i buy my pieces...lol. i love the butterfly btf ring, but i just don't see myself with a butterfly pendant when i am 40+, i think it's a bit juvenile. is it possible to get a cosmos? that's my choice. but if it's between the 2 i do frivole. like i said, both are beautiful!



Thank you so much for your feedback, I also look at my purchases that way however with these two I'm having a harder time choosing!



sbelle said:


> I also prefer the wg frivole !



Thanks sweetie, you have the best VCA collection ever 



Suzie said:


> Another vote for WG.



Thanks Suzie! As far as your question I would choose the two ten motifs because the versatility would be great!



surfergirljen said:


> Butterfly is more unique, flower is more classic. I LOVE the butterflies personally!!!



Thanks sweetie, you have fav taste so I appreciate your opinion!!!



Florasun said:


> They are both beautiful, the frivole is a little dressier IMO. I agree with JSS about considering the longevity of the piece. However, the butterfly pendant is so unique and beautiful that you could probably sell it in the future if you feel that it no longer suits you. I wish I were young enough to wear it! When you are older you can get a cosmos necklace.



Thanks so much dear, my DH also thinks that the Frivole would be a lifetime piece so I'm leaning towards that one but its still hard for me!



wren said:


> Wow, they are both so beautiful together!!



Thanks! I agree they look great together, it looks like fire & ice!!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> the frivole.
> More classic and enduring.
> The butterfly is cutesy.



Thanks sweetie, the Frivole is winning!!!


----------



## kim_mac

sprinkles ~ the pink butterfly is more special but in sapphire, it's not as sparkly as diamonds, so tough decision.  i would still go for the pink butterfly pendant over frivole.  have you considered the yellow or white butterfly?  i think the yellow pops more than the pink.


----------



## kim_mac

suzie ~ i think i would go with 2 10s for more wearing options!


----------



## Bethc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



I love the butterflies, I disagree with the fact that you can't wear it over 40, especially since I'm 45 and I wear mine pretty much everyday.   The other 2 ladies that i met at the store that had them were also well over 40.   

The frivole is also gorgeous, but much dressier in my opinion, I wouldn't wear it everyday, just special occasions.  But the diamonds are just gorgeous!

You really can't go wrong with either one. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Longchamp

I saw this on Malleries from the seller on que style.  No affiliation w/ them.  The price is almost TGTBT.

http://www.malleries.com/van-cleef-...ntage-alhambra-20-motif--i-104504-s-2674.html

They had a piece I was interested in once and when I asked for more pix, their reply was " we posted the best pix on the website."


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



This is a hard decision. I see why you are having a hard time! Hmmmm... Both are so special but I agree that the pave frivole is timeless and I also love the clover shape so I believe I would choose that. But then again, the pink sapphires and YG is so different than WG or platinum items... Which do you really feel you'll get more wear out of?


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> so hubby sent my yg 10 vintage alhambra overnight and i got it today. took some pics of the necklace but will post model shots later. again, thanks to everyone who helped me pick the necklace. it was much appreciated. hopefully i can find a turquoise yg to pair with it or maybe malachite, not sure yet though so still debating.


Nice addition to a growing collection!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> So my question is whether I should get 1 x 20 motif MOP or 2 x 10's for a bit more versatility?
> 
> This white gold piece is a vintage one I purchased from Betteridge.


Sigh....I love this vintage solid WG so very much. Anyway, sounds like you would get more use from two 10's and the clasps being seen wouldn't bother you either so I vote for that.


----------



## jssl1688

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous ,big congrats !!!



thank you i'll take two



Suzie said:


> They go so beautifully together, congrats.



thank you suzie



Suzie said:


> So my question is whether I should get 1 x 20 motif MOP or 2 x 10's for a bit more versatility?
> 
> based on versatility 2x10 cause you have much options to play with.
> 
> This white gold piece is a vintage one I purchased from Betteridge.





Florasun said:


> These are lovely and you have a sweet DH who would do this for you!. Good luck on your turquoise hunt.



thanks flora!



CATEYES said:


> Nice addition to a growing collection!



thanks cat.


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Sigh....I love this vintage solid WG so very much. Anyway, sounds like you would get more use from two 10's and the clasps being seen wouldn't bother you either so I vote for that.



Thank you, when I go to Hawaii in July I will try all of the options available and decide then.


----------



## kimber418

xactreality said:


> I much prefer the WG Frivole



Hi Sprinkles!

I love that you are thinking about a pendant!   I love both pendants but if I was going to choose right now I think I would go with the butterfly.  I would definitely get the pave frivole pendant someday --don't get me wrong--I own the pave frivole earrings~ but for a fun piece to wear with jeans or a cute sundress I would pick the pink gold butterfly.  It is so "Austin" also!!!!  Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide!!!


----------



## jssl1688

Suzie said:


> Thank you, when I go to Hawaii in July I will try all of the options available and decide then.



strange, my reply to you didn't get posted. so i was saying based on versatility i think 2x10 will give you more options to play. is your turquoise 2x10 or 1x20? one thing to note is, the pieces are all somewhat matched to each other based on color and chracteristics. for the exception of onyx, you can't tells since it's just black. but if your really detailed on the stones matching, it maybe hard to find 2x10 that match. when i looked for my mop, i couldn't find 2x10 that i was satisfied with. most people couldn't tell a thing, but it's just a personal thing with me. so i went with 20. btw, i am planning a trip to hawaii in july possibly too, oahu! which island are u going? nm at ala moana is great, the ladies are so sweet and they have a pretty good selection too.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> Thank you, when I go to Hawaii in July I will try all of the options available and decide then.



That sounds like fun!


----------



## Florasun

jssl1688 said:


> strange, my reply to you didn't get posted. so i was saying based on versatility i think 2x10 will give you more options to play. is your turquoise 2x10 or 1x20? one thing to note is, the pieces are all somewhat matched to each other based on color and chracteristics. for the exception of onyx, you can't tells since it's just black. but if your really detailed on the stones matching, it maybe hard to find 2x10 that match. when i looked for my mop, i couldn't find 2x10 that i was satisfied with. most people couldn't tell a thing, but it's just a personal thing with me. so i went with 20. btw, i am planning a trip to hawaii in july possibly too, oahu! which island are u going? nm at ala moana is great, the ladies are so sweet and they have a pretty good selection too.



Just saw your reply to Suzie. Hubs and I were talking about going , but not until fall. It would be fun if we could all hit the Van Cleef counter together, LOL!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

We're headed there in June!!!!
Unfortunately there isn't a VCA in Maui.
Is there one on the big island?  We're headed there as well.,..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Good points about matching. 
With the exception of my turquoise and malachite, mine are all two 10's. 
It took me a little while to find two mops that matched perfectly. The carnelian was the hardest. 
Tigers eye, onyx and yg... No problem.
Strangely the letter wood is pretty consistent. I had expected more variation.


----------



## jssl1688

Florasun said:


> Just saw your reply to Suzie. Hubs and I were talking about going , but not until fall. It would be fun if we could all hit the Van Cleef counter together, LOL!



no kidding! that would be so much fun...hawaii is so relaxed and just easy going. 



texasgirliegirl said:


> We're headed there in June!!!!
> Unfortunately there isn't a VCA in Maui.
> Is there one on the big island?  We're headed there as well.,..



what's with the trend on going to hawaii around this time?!! hehe. unfortunately, there isn't any other location in hawaii besides the nm boutique and the dfs shop in waikiki. maybe you can stop by oahu for a one day vca trip? however, i do know one thing and that is vca is looking for a space to open a actual store in waikiki, so looking forward to that!! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Good points about matching.
> With the exception of my turquoise and malachite, mind are all two 10's.
> It took me a little while to find two mops that matched perfectly. The carnelian was the hardest.
> Tigers eye, onyx and yg... No problem.
> Strangely the letter wood is pretty consistent. I had expected more variation.


 
yeah, turquoise and malachite would def be hard, the color saturation and striping can vary quite a bit. hence, i did 20 mop, but for the yg 10 i just got, i'm not  worried!!


----------



## XCCX

jssl1688 said:


> i think they both look great on you and are beautiful pieces. if i was making the choice it would boil down to the longevity of the piece 10, 20 years down the road. yes, i think that far ahead when i buy my pieces...lol. i love the butterfly btf ring, but i just don't see myself with a butterfly pendant when i am 40+, i think it's a bit juvenile. is it possible to get a cosmos? that's my choice. but if it's between the 2 i do frivole. like i said, both are beautiful!



Exactly! And I think it's perfectly normal to think for so many years ahead, after all that's alot of money to be spent and it should last forever!


----------



## Suzie

jssl1688 said:


> no kidding! that would be so much fun...hawaii is so relaxed and just easy going.
> 
> 
> 
> what's with the trend on going to hawaii around this time?!! hehe. unfortunately, there isn't any other location in hawaii besides the nm boutique and the dfs shop in waikiki. maybe you can stop by oahu for a one day vca trip? however, i do know one thing and that is vca is looking for a space to open a actual store in waikiki, so looking forward to that!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, turquoise and malachite would def be hard, the color saturation and striping can vary quite a bit. hence, i did 20 mop, but for the yg 10 i just got, i'm not  worried!!



Ladies, I will be there in July so maybe we can descend on VCA! If not , let's catch up for an alcoholic beverage or two


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> The frivole is also gorgeous, but much dressier in my opinion, *I wouldn't wear it everyday, just special occasions. * But the diamonds are just gorgeous!



Beth's point is a good one.  Would you be comfortable wearing the frivole for more than just special occasions? It's a lot of money for something you might not wear often.

I find that my answer to this question has changed over time. 10 years ago I would have said that the frivole would only be a special occasion piece.  Today I would wear it often.   I wear my pave frivole earrings often.  I have a very casual lifestyle, but at this point like wearing my diamonds casually.


----------



## kimber418

I totally agree with sbelle on the diamonds.  I used to think it was only for dressy occasions and black tie events.  But I do wear my diamonds more often now.   I live in a very casual city and the funny thing is that it does not matter-JUST DO IT!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> sprinkles ~ the pink butterfly is more special but in sapphire, it's not as sparkly as diamonds, so tough decision.  i would still go for the pink butterfly pendant over frivole.  have you considered the yellow or white butterfly?  i think the yellow pops more than the pink.



Thank you so much for your feedback! I actually have seen the yellow and all diamond version of the butterfly pendant and I do think they are gorgeous, I do prefer the pink though I guess I'm more of a pink loving kind of girl hehe! It is my fav color!!! 



Bethc said:


> I love the butterflies, I disagree with the fact that you can't wear it over 40, especially since I'm 45 and I wear mine pretty much everyday.   The other 2 ladies that i met at the store that had them were also well over 40.
> 
> The frivole is also gorgeous, but much dressier in my opinion, I wouldn't wear it everyday, just special occasions.  But the diamonds are just gorgeous!
> 
> You really can't go wrong with either one. Hope that helps!!



Thank you so much for your opinion Beth, I really appreciate it! You own the gorgeous pink sapphire butterfly so I take your opinion to heart, its always nice to get someones feedback when they actually have the piece, because they might have discovered something about it that I'm not aware of at the time. I'm happy to hear you wear yours every day as would I if I owned it! I also feel you could wear what ever jewelry you want at any age, I feel jewelry is one of the few things that shouldn't have an age limit attached to it! 



CATEYES said:


> This is a hard decision. I see why you are having a hard time! Hmmmm... Both are so special but I agree that the pave frivole is timeless and I also love the clover shape so I believe I would choose that. But then again, the pink sapphires and YG is so different than WG or platinum items... Which do you really feel you'll get more wear out of?



Thanks sweetie, I feel that I would actually wear both equally if I had either one. I'm torn because pink is one of my fav colors but I also love the sparkle that well done diamond pave gives, to make matters worse DH informed me that he thinks I should just get the Frivole ear clips in pave since I tried them on recently while we were in Vegas and loved them!!! I didn't want to spend so much for jewelry right now since it really isn't a special occasion lol! He did give me that option last night since he is buying which ever I end up choosing so now there is another contender!!! 



kimber418 said:


> Hi Sprinkles!
> 
> I love that you are thinking about a pendant!   I love both pendants but if I was going to choose right now I think I would go with the butterfly.  I would definitely get the pave frivole pendant someday --don't get me wrong--I own the pave frivole earrings~ but for a fun piece to wear with jeans or a cute sundress I would pick the pink gold butterfly.  It is so "Austin" also!!!!  Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide!!!



Thanks darlin' I appreciate your opinion!!! I agree with you, the pink sapphire pendant would be a nice piece to wear in Austin hehe! I wouldn't mind wearing the pave frivole either though, decisions decisions!!!



sbelle said:


> Beth's point is a good one.  Would you be comfortable wearing the frivole for more than just special occasions? It's a lot of money for something you might not wear often.
> 
> I find that my answer to this question has changed over time. 10 years ago I would have said that the frivole would only be a special occasion piece.  Today I would wear it often.   I wear my pave frivole earrings often.  I have a very casual lifestyle, but at this point like wearing my diamonds casually.



I'm like you in the sense of wearing my things in a casual way, if I waited to wear my bling for special occasions I might not ever get to enjoy them lol! DH and I lead a very normal casual lifestyle so I feel that I must enjoy my bling when ever I'm in the mood to sparkle!!!


----------



## poptarts

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



I think the butterfly is more flattering against your skin tone. The flower is a classic but like many have mentioned the butterfly is more flirty and fun. 

---

Confession: Just ordered the magic Malachite ring. Banned 'til further notice (just big talk, will most likely lose control once I see something else shiny and pretty.)!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Have you decided?
If you think you will eventually get the frivole earrings ( they are fabulous ) I would suggest the butterfly pendant.  From your comments, the butterfly seems to suit you. 
Have you made a decision ?


----------



## phillj12

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872



Both are stunning but I prefer the frivole! Goes with EVERYTHING and is just a show stopper!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I would like everyone's opinion on which pendant to choose since I'm extremely conflicted! I'll post photos of the two being worn by my SA, I'm so torn!!! Everyone's opinions are greatly appreciated! One is the new pink sapphire rose gold butterfly & the other is the white gold & pave diamond Frivole pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2192872


 
I saw both today at the boutique.  Yeah, both are really stunning.  I might prefer the Frivole for me, but I would choose the pink sapphire rose gold butterfly for you!  Because I LOVE your pink gold charm bracelet collection & recent sweet bracelets!  The Butterfly might more suit you!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

poptarts said:


> I think the butterfly is more flattering against your skin tone. The flower is a classic but like many have mentioned the butterfly is more flirty and fun.
> 
> ---
> 
> Confession: Just ordered the magic Malachite ring. Banned 'til further notice (just big talk, will most likely lose control once I see something else shiny and pretty.)!



Thanks for your feedback sweetie, the photo is not actually of me, my sweet SA took the photo for me to see both pendants being worn. I'm a little lighter than she is as far as our skin tones, if you are familiar with MAC cosmetics foundation colors I'm an NC20. I think the butterfly would still look good on my skin tone, however I do love the sparkle of the diamonds on the Frivole!!!

I can't wait to see your new ring, I'm sure it will look gorgeous on you!!! 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you decided?
> If you think you will eventually get the frivole earrings ( they are fabulous ) I would suggest the butterfly pendant.  From your comments, the butterfly seems to suit you.
> Have you made a decision ?



Hi TGG, I have not made a decision just yet. I may wait until I'm able to go into a VCA boutique to compare a three pieces (ear clips, & 2 pendants) before making a final decision. I don't want to make a hasty decision.  



phillj12 said:


> Both are stunning but I prefer the frivole! Goes with EVERYTHING and is just a show stopper!



Thanks hun!



einseine said:


> I saw both today at the boutique.  Yeah, both are really stunning.  I might prefer the Frivole for me, but I would choose the pink sapphire rose gold butterfly for you!  Because I LOVE your pink gold charm bracelet collection & recent sweet bracelets!  The Butterfly might more suit you!!!



Aww thanks sweetie, I love all of your stunning pieces as well!!! Normally I would choose the Frivole because I adore diamonds when they are in a well done pave setting but with these two choices its harder for me due to my fav color being pink and I just love me some butterflies!!! 



capecod said:


> I prefer the frivole pendant. You can then get the earrings to match later on, which are stunning.



Thanks sweetie, I feel like this would be the perfect combo to have in my collection!!! We shall see...


----------



## cupcake34

I like the pink sapphire butterfly as well, so I'd choose that!

Does anyone know how large/long the butterfly is? Is it fairly large IRL or rather small?


----------



## dhee_un

Hi all, for those who bought their VCA in Hong Kong authorised retailer/jeweller, will they give you a discount ? or better off buying at the boutique ? TIA !!


----------



## park56

dhee_un said:


> Hi all, for those who bought their VCA in Hong Kong authorised retailer/jeweller, will they give you a discount ? or better off buying at the boutique ? TIA !!




Hi there, 
I'm pretty sure VCA in HK is only sold through the boutiques (which do not give discounts).  Hope this helps.


----------



## peppers90

Various VCA pics-enjoy!


----------



## baglvr2012

peppers90, I love your collection and you very artistic photos!


----------



## surfergirljen

oooh peppers that turquoise is TDF!!!


----------



## loves

Lovely photos peppers!


----------



## ghoztz

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!


love those beautiful photos (and your VCA pieces of course)!!  I especially like the turquoise one a lot.  very artistic!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimber418

peppers90~ LOVE your collection and your photos!  I am loving the turquoise with white gold!


----------



## dialv

Love the turquoise against the branches. Great shots!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much for your compliments *baglvr2012, surfergirljen, loves, ghoztz, kimber418 and dialv*


----------



## phillj12

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



OMG, so creative! The branches and turquoise remind me of robin eggs in a nest! Love them all!!


----------



## Florasun

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



These are so beautiful! Your collection is TDF! I especially love the "red" photo.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



Goodness gracious those are some stunning photos!!! I especially love the butterfly ring!!!


----------



## Suzie

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



Beautiful pictures Peppers, love your collection.


----------



## peppers90

Thank you * Suzie, Sprinkles&Bling, Florasun, and Phillij12*!   Easy to take pics of VCA jewelry they are so photogenic


----------



## sbelle

capecod said:


> *If a bracelet and necklace together is your perfect length, you can ask VCA to put that together for you, so you don't see the clasps.* .



Since I've had experience with combining pieces I thought I'd chime in.  Some of you might remember this... A few years ago I asked VCA to combine two 10 motif yg vintage alhambra necklaces to make a 20.  I thought it would be a simple process but it was not.   The pieces had to be sent to the workshop in NYC  and the workshop in turn had to make a formal request  for approval to Paris.  The decision to combine two pieces could not be made in the US.

I was told when it was sent that it very likely would be denied, especially because of the two serial numbers.   In the end it was approved, but the approval took about 6 months.  And when the approval came in it was right before the VCA August holiday so it took another 6-8 weeks to get it back.  There was also a cost for VCA to join the pieces, but I can't recall it. 


And for me, it is not an issue to have clasps showing.  I even had some clasps replaced with the flat VCA clasp which is --imo-- slightly more noticeable but oh so pretty!!  But we are all different and that makes the world interesting!  You just have to know yourself and do what's right for you.


----------



## sbelle

*peppers* -- beautiful photos ( and pieces) !!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Since I've had experience with combining pieces I thought I'd chime in.  Some of you might remember this... A few years ago I asked VCA to combine two 10 motif yg vintage alhambra necklaces to make a 20.  I thought it would be a simple process but it was not.   The pieces had to be sent to the workshop in NYC  and the workshop in turn had to make a formal request  for approval to Paris.  The decision to combine two pieces could not be made in the US.
> 
> I was told when it was sent that it very likely would be denied, especially because of the two serial numbers.   In the end it was approved, but the approval took about 6 months.  And when the approval came in it was right before the VCA August holiday so it took another 6-8 weeks to get it back.  There was also a cost for VCA to join the pieces, but I can't recall it.
> 
> 
> And for me, it is not an issue to have clasps showing.  I even had some clasps replaced with the flat VCA clasp which is --imo-- slightly more noticeable but oh so pretty!!  But we are all different and that makes the world interesting!  You just have to know yourself and do what's right for you.


I agree.
Most of my 20 motifs are actually two tens and the clasp doesn't bother me a bit.
Having the flexibility is worth it....


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> Since I've had experience with combining pieces I thought I'd chime in.  Some of you might remember this... A few years ago I asked VCA to combine two 10 motif yg vintage alhambra necklaces to make a 20.  I thought it would be a simple process but it was not.   The pieces had to be sent to the workshop in NYC  and the workshop in turn had to make a formal request  for approval to Paris.  The decision to combine two pieces could not be made in the US.
> 
> I was told when it was sent that it very likely would be denied, especially because of the two serial numbers.   In the end it was approved, but the approval took about 6 months.  And when the approval came in it was right before the VCA August holiday so it took another 6-8 weeks to get it back.  There was also a cost for VCA to join the pieces, but I can't recall it.
> 
> 
> And for me, it is not an issue to have clasps showing.  I even had some clasps replaced with the flat VCA clasp which is --imo-- slightly more noticeable but oh so pretty!!  But we are all different and that makes the world interesting!  You just have to know yourself and do what's right for you.



I agree, I figured it would be a lot more expensive for me as I already own a MOP 5 motif bracelet and an extender so if I buy 1 x 10 motif instead of 2 x 10 or 1 x 20 I will have saved about $7500 or so and it will almost be the same length and I still have the option of a bracelet and a necklace.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> I agree, I figured it would be a lot more expensive for me as I already own a MOP 5 motif bracelet and an extender so if I buy 1 x 10 motif instead of 2 x 10 or 1 x 20 I will have saved about $7500 or so and it will almost be the same length and I still have the option of a bracelet and a necklace.



I have found that if I wear the two together so that the bracelet is on the back of my neck, the clasps are covered by my hair. If I had short hair this might be an issue.


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> I have found that if I wear the two together so that the bracelet is on the back of my neck, the clasps are covered by my hair. If I had short hair this might be an issue.



I have long hair also so not an issue.


----------



## cupcake34

> I like the pink sapphire butterfly as well, so I'd choose that!
> 
> Does anyone know how large/long the butterfly is? Is it fairly large IRL or rather small?



Could anyone comment on that?


----------



## cung

great collection and lovely photos... you must be so talented


----------



## jssl1688

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



peppers, such beautiful pics...love the red and turquoise!



Florasun said:


> Just saw your reply to Suzie. Hubs and I were talking about going , but not until fall. It would be fun if we could all hit the Van Cleef counter together, LOL!



yes, )




xactreality said:


> Exactly! And I think it's perfectly normal to think for so many years ahead, after all that's alot of money to be spent and it should last forever!



yes, forever and ever...) Diamonds are foreverrr!



Suzie said:


> Ladies, I will be there in July so maybe we can descend on VCA! If not , let's catch up for an alcoholic beverage or two



sounds like fun if it works out! 



capecod said:


> Need your opinion.  I want to purchase a once in a lifetime gift for my mother. She loves the diamond Magic pendant, but it's pricey. Or perhaps a fleurette pendant?  What's your opinion?  I'm concerned the magic may be too dressy and she may not wear it as much, but then again, it's a stunner.



I'm not a fan of the fleurette, it's not unique in my personal opinion, it can be easily duplicated. if i was going to spend that much, i would want something more interesting. i think the magic is lovely and if she's comfy wearing it everyday, it's a piece that pops.


----------



## katmb

cupcake34 said:


> I like the pink sapphire butterfly as well, so I'd choose that!
> 
> Does anyone know how large/long the butterfly is? Is it fairly large IRL or rather small?


 
Bethc posted some modeling shots in this thread starting with post #5149 which give a good idea of the size.


----------



## cupcake34

> Bethc posted some modeling shots in this thread starting with post #5149 which give a good idea of the size.



Yes, I've seen those pics, and they're really nice. The problem, though, is that pics sometimes magnify jewellery pieces - which is why I wanted to know how big the butterfly is IRL


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the rings pepper...hmmm, another on the wish list!


----------



## purseaddictnew

Nice collection, Peppers!


----------



## einseine

Where is *capecod*???  She posted that combining pieces can be easily done at her local VCA, which was quite a great news!  But, her post's gone with her, too.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Where is *capecod*???  She posted that combining pieces can be easily done at her local VCA, which was quite a great news!  But, her post's gone with her, too.



Very strange!


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Very strange!


 
Oh, Suzie.  I am glad that you read her "ghost" post, too!


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Oh, Suzie.  I am glad that you read her "ghost" post, too!



Very spooky, kind of like the Bermuda Triangle. Normally when someone gets banned it says account deactivated.


----------



## skyqueen

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



How the hell do you take such fabulous pics?
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Oh, Suzie.  I am glad that you read her "ghost" post, too!





Suzie said:


> Very spooky, kind of like the Bermuda Triangle. Normally when someone gets banned it says account deactivated.




Lol -- There is still evidence of her post because  I quoted her to talk about my experience with permanently combining VCA pieces.  Odd.  She's not in the members list.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Lol -- There is still evidence of her post because  I quoted her to talk about my experience with permanently combining VCA pieces.  Odd.  She's not in the members list.


 
Yes!  There is evidence!   It seems she appeared (haunted?) just to make a negative statement about the "ruined look of combined pieces" (LoL) and bragged her VCA store's flexible attitude and GONE!!!  What kind of ghost???  She even mentioned the store name.. I forgot!!!


----------



## eddilicious

Dear fellow VCA lovers:
I need your advice/guidance.
After drooling over your gorgeous collections for goodness how long, I decided to treat myself to the sweet alhambra MOP bracelet for my birthday last month. Wow, I just LOVE it. I usually wear it stacked with my DBTY bracelet and DY bangle. 
Problem: While at VCA I knew right there and then that I needed more so I ordered the vintage MOP clover pendant (they were sold out). 
So now I am asking for your advice/suggestions so that I can build a modest yet versatile collection over the next couple of years.  I'm in my early 40's, a mother of 3 young boys and I work full-time in a business casual environment. Our lifestyle is pretty casual too, especially after the kids, and about the only formal engagements we attend are the odd family/friend wedding. However, I love fashion and jewellery - especially now thanks to all of you!
Some of the pieces I tried on were the vintage MOP clover ear clips (gorgeous of course although I worry they might be too formal for everyday use?); the sweet MOP clover ear studs; and the vintage gold/onyx clover pendant (layered with the MOP for more formal occasions?). I also tried the 5 motif bracelet (sigh) but, again, I worry it would be too formal and delicate for everyday use? 
Anyhow, everything is of course absolutely gorgeous, but unfortunately not for my budget or lifestyle. So I welcome your expertise and experience to help me choose pieces that might work best...
Thank you in advance and I apologize for the long post.


----------



## Junkenpo

The nice thing about the vintage alhambra is that they are easily dressed up/down.  MOP is so classic.. like pearls with a shine of gold.  I love seeing mop on others, but I opted for onyx/yg in a 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Eddilicious, I'm a good bit older than you, and have a very, very casual lifestyle.  However, I don't hesitate to wear my VCA Alhambra earrings, bracelets and necklaces many times a week.  To me, they're much more casual than dressy pieces.

Just one little warning.......VCA is a dangerous addiction.


----------



## pinktailcat

My SA sent me this picture....I know sweet is tiny but carnelian x pink gold sounds very cute


----------



## eddilicious

Cavalier Girl: I am quickly learning about this addiction. I dreamt of VCA last night... and Hugh Jackman. 
So, would you ladies suggest, for example, I skip the sweet earrings and (in my case save/wait a bit longer) and get the vintage ear studs? My goodness they were gorgeous. 
Junkenpo: your bracelet must be fabulous. Again, it was sold out at the location I went to, so I only tried on the 5 motif MOP bracelet. I love the idea of coordinating rather than matching, but I also find the MOP so versatile.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## _Cina

I hope this fits here: 
Does anybody know when VCA online store starts in Europe? I recently got mail where it was said it´s going to be June? Thank you!


----------



## lubird217

einseine said:


> Yes!  There is evidence!   It seems she appeared (haunted?) just to make a negative statement about the "ruined look of combined pieces" (LoL) and bragged her VCA store's flexible attitude and GONE!!!  What kind of ghost???  She even mentioned the store name.. I forgot!!!



Was this the person that said she could combine motifs and make a custom necklace? I don't remember... 

If that's what you're talking about I definitely read that here because I started sketching my ideal necklace!! I have to go back, it was while I was on vacation a month ago.


----------



## lubird217

eddilicious said:


> Cavalier Girl: I am quickly learning about this addiction. I dreamt of VCA last night... and Hugh Jackman.
> So, would you ladies suggest, for example, I skip the sweet earrings and (in my case save/wait a bit longer) and get the vintage ear studs? My goodness they were gorgeous.
> Junkenpo: your bracelet must be fabulous. Again, it was sold out at the location I went to, so I only tried on the 5 motif MOP bracelet. I love the idea of coordinating rather than matching, but I also find the MOP so versatile.  Decisions, decisions.



Go big or go home! Kidding...

The beauty of VCA is dressing it down with ease. If you're truly worried about long term daily use you can get the solid gold pieces that are the same prices as MOP and onyx (although my MOP after 7 years is doing fine). 

I've had issues with pinching on the earclips so definitely try them on and make sure they're on the right ear and comfortable - maybe the smaller earstuds are better for you, who knows!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

eddilicious said:


> Dear fellow VCA lovers:
> I need your advice/guidance.
> After drooling over your gorgeous collections for goodness how long, I decided to treat myself to the sweet alhambra MOP bracelet for my birthday last month. Wow, I just LOVE it. I usually wear it stacked with my DBTY bracelet and DY bangle.
> Problem: While at VCA I knew right there and then that I needed more so I ordered the vintage MOP clover pendant (they were sold out).
> So now I am asking for your advice/suggestions so that I can build a modest yet versatile collection over the next couple of years.  I'm in my early 40's, a mother of 3 young boys and I work full-time in a business casual environment. Our lifestyle is pretty casual too, especially after the kids, and about the only formal engagements we attend are the odd family/friend wedding. However, I love fashion and jewellery - especially now thanks to all of you!
> Some of the pieces I tried on were the vintage MOP clover ear clips (gorgeous of course although I worry they might be too formal for everyday use?); the sweet MOP clover ear studs; and the vintage gold/onyx clover pendant (layered with the MOP for more formal occasions?). I also tried the 5 motif bracelet (sigh) but, again, I worry it would be too formal and delicate for everyday use?
> Anyhow, everything is of course absolutely gorgeous, but unfortunately not for my budget or lifestyle. So I welcome your expertise and experience to help me choose pieces that might work best...
> Thank you in advance and I apologize for the long post.


VCA does not consider the vintage Alhambra collection as "high jewelry"...
Many of us here love to dress it up or down. 
I wear mine casually and the vintage ear clips are perfect for every day. 
Enjoy your hunt!!  So fun !


----------



## pinklining

pinktailcat said:


> My SA sent me this picture....I know sweet is tiny but carnelian x pink gold sounds very cute




i've been waiting for carnelian earrings for the sweet collection  is it available in the boutiques now? any info abt the price? thanks! =)


----------



## beachy10

eddilicious said:


> Dear fellow VCA lovers:
> I need your advice/guidance.
> After drooling over your gorgeous collections for goodness how long, I decided to treat myself to the sweet alhambra MOP bracelet for my birthday last month. Wow, I just LOVE it. I usually wear it stacked with my DBTY bracelet and DY bangle.
> Problem: While at VCA I knew right there and then that I needed more so I ordered the vintage MOP clover pendant (they were sold out).
> So now I am asking for your advice/suggestions so that I can build a modest yet versatile collection over the next couple of years. I'm in my early 40's, a mother of 3 young boys and I work full-time in a business casual environment. Our lifestyle is pretty casual too, especially after the kids, and about the only formal engagements we attend are the odd family/friend wedding. However, I love fashion and jewellery - especially now thanks to all of you!
> Some of the pieces I tried on were the vintage MOP clover ear clips (gorgeous of course although I worry they might be too formal for everyday use?); the sweet MOP clover ear studs; and the vintage gold/onyx clover pendant (layered with the MOP for more formal occasions?). I also tried the 5 motif bracelet (sigh) but, again, I worry it would be too formal and delicate for everyday use?
> Anyhow, everything is of course absolutely gorgeous, but unfortunately not for my budget or lifestyle. So I welcome your expertise and experience to help me choose pieces that might work best...
> Thank you in advance and I apologize for the long post.


 
The earrings and necklaces are not hard to wear everyday. Whether you have on heels or flip flops they look great.


----------



## Jinsun

beachy10 said:


> The earrings and necklaces are not hard to wear everyday. Whether you have on heels or flip flops they look great.



Totally agree!  I'm a flip flop/flats girl. 

Oh and if you are aiming for earrings I say save a bit more and go for the frivoles!  Try them on and see if you love them


----------



## couturequeen

Had to break out the butterfly bracelet today since the sun finally came out!


----------



## Florasun

eddilicious said:


> Cavalier Girl: I am quickly learning about this addiction. I dreamt of VCA last night... and Hugh Jackman.
> So, would you ladies suggest, for example, I skip the sweet earrings and (in my case save/wait a bit longer) and get the vintage ear studs? My goodness they were gorgeous.
> Junkenpo: your bracelet must be fabulous. Again, it was sold out at the location I went to, so I only tried on the 5 motif MOP bracelet. I love the idea of coordinating rather than matching, but I also find the MOP so versatile.  Decisions, decisions.



Well if you can get Hugh Jackman, I say go for him! 
I have the MOP sweets and wish I had gone for the MOP earclips instead. With the sweets I never worry about looking too formal, but I don't think that would be an issue with the earclips either.


----------



## Florasun

pinktailcat said:


> My SA sent me this picture....I know sweet is tiny but carnelian x pink gold sounds very cute





couturequeen said:


> Had to break out the butterfly bracelet today since the sun finally came out!



Ooh pretty! Thanks for the eye candy, ladies!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

peppers90 said:


> Various VCA pics-enjoy!



Lovely! The shot with the red woc is gorgeous.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My 20 motif malachite finally arrived yesterday.  I'm out of town, but will post pictures when I'm back home.  I love even more than I thought it would.


----------



## CATEYES

pinktailcat said:


> My SA sent me this picture....I know sweet is tiny but carnelian x pink gold sounds very cute


I thought these were only available in Japan? Is that where your SA is?


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Where is *capecod*???  She posted that combining pieces can be easily done at her local VCA, which was quite a great news!  But, her post's gone with her, too.


I got notification in my email and read her post. I wonder how it disappeared from TPF?


----------



## einseine

lubird217 said:


> Was this the person that said she could combine motifs and make a custom necklace? I don't remember...
> 
> If that's what you're talking about I definitely read that here because I started sketching my ideal necklace!! I have to go back, it was while I was on vacation a month ago.


 
Hi lubird!!!  The person we are talking about posted hers a couple days back.  So, must be the different person...  Or, the same person haunted again.



pinklining said:


> i've been waiting for carnelian earrings for the sweet collection  is it available in the boutiques now? any info abt the price? thanks! =)


 
Carnelian sweet studs  are now only available on  VCA Japan online store.  They were sold as a limited edition for the China market in the past.  So, they will be introduced in other countries in the future...



couturequeen said:


> Had to break out the butterfly bracelet today since the sun finally came out!


 
Love your delicate style and colourig!!!



CATEYES said:


> I got notification in my email and read her post. I wonder how it disappeared from TPF?


 
CATEYES!!!  So inexplcable.  You cannot oblitarate all traces of posting/membership!!!  I am glad you read it!  She started like this, "To Sbell,"  do you remember???  She was VERY confident with a polemical intention... and DISAPPERED!


----------



## chaneljewel

Cavalier Girl said:


> My 20 motif malachite finally arrived yesterday.  I'm out of town, but will post pictures when I'm back home.  I love even more than I thought it would.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Hi lubird!!!  The person we are talking about posted hers a couple days back.  So, must be the different person...  Or, the same person haunted again.
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian sweet studs  are now only available on  VCA Japan online store.  They were sold as a limited edition for the China market in the past.  So, they will be introduced in other countries in the future...
> 
> 
> 
> Love your delicate style and colourig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CATEYES!!!  So inexplcable.  You cannot oblitarate all traces of posting/membership!!!  I am glad you read it!  She started like this, "To Sbell,"  do you remember???  She was VERY confident with a polemical intention... and DISAPPERED!



I don't remember exactly what it said but I do remember reading a post from that user name. I can only find page 465, a post Sbelle replied to but wasn't there more capecod had written than what shows?  I didn't know we could get all of that removed if we even wanted to....weird.


----------



## ashton

Cornelian sweet earrings are available in Hong Kong if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> I thought these were only available in Japan? Is that where your SA is?



My SA in NY sent me the same pics, so they must be here too.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> My SA in NY sent me the same pics, so they must be here too.



Oh reaaalllllyy?! Thanks for the info Beth!


----------



## Machick333

kimber418 said:


> I received "THE NEW RULES OF JEWELS" book from Neiman Marcus on Saturday.  In it are some beautiful pieces of jewelry from the fine jewelry department at NM.   The photo below is in it with Malachite. In the back it tells all about the BEJeweled Event from May 4-May 12.  It does not exclude VCA or any other brand.



Wow! Do you know if this necklace comes in YG? Love the size ! ( I live in Canada so no NM here ) thanks !


----------



## chicagocat

Peppers, you are to VCA what Anne Geddes is to newborn babies...

I feel there should be VCA calendars and notecards with your pics...


----------



## Valentinegirl

Does anyone have modeling photos of the large Magic Alhambra Diamond pendant? Would love to see them.


----------



## Suzie

Also, a pic of WG frivole earrings would b nice too.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Suzie there have been several pixs of WG diamond frivole earrings. Perhaps U can search for them on the forum if U need it asap. I have them myself, but am traveling, so I cannot take it for you. Look at some of the older closed VCA posts, and you'll find several. But some new ones would be nice too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Also, a pic of WG frivole earrings would b nice too.


Hi Suzie, are you referring to the regular wg frivole earrings with the single diamond?
If so, Sbelle has them and there should be a photo from a while back.  Last year I was considering these earrings myself but I ended up buying the pave version.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Suzie here are some photos of WG frivole diamond earrings and pendant.  I love the ring too. Hope this helps. Others have photos too.

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f539d2c1970b-pi


----------



## G&Smommy

Valentinegirl said:


> Does anyone have modeling photos of the large Magic Alhambra Diamond pendant? Would love to see them.


 

Here is one.  I also have the matching ring.  I wear both daily.  They are two of my favorite pieces.  I get a lot of compliments on the necklace.  It is really a stunning piece and can be dressed up or down.  It is the first piece that attracted me to VCA and I was so thrillled when I finally purchased it!  Of course, VCA is a slippery slope and now I have a wish list a mile long!


----------



## G&Smommy

Here are a couple more:


----------



## Valentinegirl

Thanks so much G&S mommy!  I wasn't sure about ring. I've seen but never tried it on. I want the frivole ring for sure in the future.  But this looks terrific together. Decisions!!!

May I ask, do you wear it often? Do U wear it during the day?


----------



## G&Smommy

Valentinegirl said:


> Thanks so much G&S mommy!  I wasn't sure about ring. I've seen but never tried it on. I want the frivole ring for sure in the future.  But this looks terrific together. Decisions!!!
> 
> May I ask, do you wear it often? Do U wear it during the day?


 
I also want the pave Frivole ring and the pave Alhambra bracelet and the Perlee bangle with the pave clovers . . . The list goes on and on!

I wear it daily, day and night, with both casual and dressy outfits.  It can be dressed up or down easily.  I was talking with a VCA SA and he said many of his clients have it and wear it as a daily piece.  It is an expensive piece, but was totally worth it to me since I get so much use out of it.  I try to think of purchases as cost per wear.  I love this piece so much and think you can't go wrong with it!

Also, the ring is a pretty good value as VCA pieces go.  When I bought it, it was $12K as compared to over $20K for most other VCA pave rings of this size.


----------



## Valentinegirl

What earrings do you wear with these G&S mommy?  The large Magic pave just flopped over on me.  I  don't know anyone that they fit.


----------



## G&Smommy

Valentinegirl said:


> What earrings do you wear with these G&S mommy?  The large Magic pave just flopped over on me.  I  don't know anyone that they fit.


 
I have a pair of estate diamond drop earrings that I wear every day.  They have an old European cut diamond and are surrounded by a ring of smaller diamonds.  These earrings go with everything.  I actually don't have any VCA earrings, though I do love the Lotus earrings!

I think a simple diamond stud would look perfect with the Magic pave pendant.  You don't need to have the same motif.  The Cosmos earrings also compliment the shape well if you want something VCA.


----------



## Valentinegirl

You know the ring is cheap in comparison to the frivole ring I want. I think it's 22K+. I recall it was about 17K.  Prices are insane.  I'm glad you get so much wear out of it. Thinking about it very seriously now. Love your photos. 

Have you had any clasp issues w/the pendant?  Or so far, so good.


----------



## Valentinegirl

I don't have diamond studs or the cosmos. I have the frivole diamond earrings. I'm unsure if they would go w/the magic pendant. Might be too busy?


----------



## Valentinegirl

I have the vintage diamond Alhambra earrings but in yellow gold. that won't work. So if the WG diamond frivole won't work. I'll wear pearls. I do want studs but I want D, IF ideal cut, so that will have to wait awhile.


----------



## G&Smommy

Valentinegirl said:


> You know the ring is cheap in comparison to the frivole ring I want. I think it's 22K+. I recall it was about 17K.  Prices are insane.  I'm glad you get so much wear out of it. Thinking about it very seriously now. Love your photos.
> 
> Have you had any clasp issues w/the pendant?  Or so far, so good.


 
The ring is a good value.  I love it!

No clasp issues at all.  It is a great piece.


----------



## G&Smommy

Valentinegirl said:


> I don't have diamond studs or the cosmos. I have the frivole diamond earrings. I'm unsure if they would go w/the magic pendant. Might be too busy?


 
You would have to try them together.  They have similar round edges so it might work.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Here is my newest Sweet bracelet, mother-of-pearl yellow gold Alhambra!


----------



## Suzie

Valentinegirl said:


> Suzie here are some photos of WG frivole diamond earrings and pendant.  I love the ring too. Hope this helps. Others have photos too.
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f539d2c1970b-pi



Thanks, I was after the plain one with one diamond.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hi Suzie, are you referring to the regular wg frivole earrings with the single diamond?
> If so, Sbelle has them and there should be a photo from a while back.  Last year I was considering these earrings myself but I ended up buying the pave version.



I will have a look and see if I can find the photo.


----------



## Junkenpo

reposting sbelle's photo because it is gorgeous. I have the same large yg frivole and I'm still blown over at how amazing they are. I would love a pair of the smaller ones just to have for alternation.


----------



## surfergirljen

G&Smommy said:


> Here is one.  I also have the matching ring.  I wear both daily.  They are two of my favorite pieces.  I get a lot of compliments on the necklace.  It is really a stunning piece and can be dressed up or down.  It is the first piece that attracted me to VCA and I was so thrillled when I finally purchased it!  Of course, VCA is a slippery slope and now I have a wish list a mile long!



OMG there is nothing not to love about these two pieces!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

okay, so I dug around my saved pics and i don't remember what site I grabbed this from, but thought i'd share this white gold frivole set.  If it belongs to any members here, sorry I didn't give you credit!


----------



## peppers90

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here is my newest Sweet bracelet, mother-of-pearl yellow gold Alhambra!
> 
> View attachment 2205377



Lovely wristgame* S&B!*


----------



## purseaddictnew

Love the frivole!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you *SkyQueen and CoffeeAddicted!*

*CavalierGirl* congrats on your Malachite!!  That will be a stunning piece, can't wait for the pics!!!

*G&SMommy* Serious bling there, both are lovely and look great on you!


----------



## honeystitch

Hi ladies, I need your opinions. I have one all yg 10 motif, and one yg mop 10 motif. I like the idea of a long necklace, but the next piece on the list would be either the lotus earring or the flower lace necklace. My question is, is it weird to attach those two different 10 motif together and wear it as a 20 motif? Thanks!!


----------



## Valentinegirl

It sounds a big odd to me. Why not have 1 or 2 inches added to one of the necklaces and have them nest together. That would be a lovely look.


----------



## chaneljewel

G&S mommy...love your set!

Oh, the frivoli...have yg earrings and now want the necklace after seeing this picture!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> OMG there is nothing not to love about these two pieces!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks!  They are my favorites!


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> Thank you *SkyQueen and CoffeeAddicted!*
> 
> *CavalierGirl* congrats on your Malachite!!  That will be a stunning piece, can't wait for the pics!!!
> 
> *G&SMommy* Serious bling there, both are lovely and look great on you!


 
Thanks!  I do tend to go for the bling!


----------



## G&Smommy

chaneljewel said:


> G&S mommy...love your set!
> 
> Oh, the frivoli...have yg earrings and now want the necklace after seeing this picture!!!!


 
Thanks!  The necklace was the first VCA piece I fell in love with and my love for the brand and the worksmanship has just continued to grow.


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I do tend to go for the bling!


Likewise !! 
I wear most of my diamond pieces a lot despite having a generally casual lifestyle.
I think you can wear VCA pave with anything .


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Likewise !!
> I wear most of my diamond pieces a lot despite having a generally casual lifestyle.
> I think you can wear VCA pave with anything .


 
I totally agree!  My life is pretty casual too and I still wear my pieces daily.  VCA pave can be easily dressed up or down.  I hope to add a few more pave pieces in the future but am very happy with what I have!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

peppers90 said:


> Lovely wristgame* S&B!*



Thanks hun, you have the best wrist candy btw!!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

I've been lurking in here every once in awhile because my mother loves VCA.  I was just curious if any TPFers are going to some of their events this summer?  Tonight there's a concert and a dinner.  Is anyone going to be at a Venice event?


----------



## Jinsun

I finally got to see lots of vca irl at a NM boutique. TE is so pretty!  Never thought I would like it.  DH was going to buy me either mop yg bracelet or mop yg ear clips. I couldn't decide, they were so pretty. In the end we didn't get anything bc I wanted to save on tax and buy from Naples store. 

I tried on the sweet earrings just for size ref and found them so freakin cute!  But both DH and SA said no go. But I am purchase them on my own. Heehee


----------



## jssl1688

couturequeen said:


> Had to break out the butterfly bracelet today since the sun finally came out!



how cute! I love turquoise, the paring looks great!



Cavalier Girl said:


> My 20 motif malachite finally arrived yesterday.  I'm out of town, but will post pictures when I'm back home.  I love even more than I thought it would.



Can't wait cavalier girl, maybe your modeling shots will give me more push to decide on the other 10 i want. 



G&Smommy said:


> Here is one.  I also have the matching ring.  I wear both daily.  They are two of my favorite pieces.  I get a lot of compliments on the necklace.  It is really a stunning piece and can be dressed up or down.  It is the first piece that attracted me to VCA and I was so thrillled when I finally purchased it!  Of course, VCA is a slippery slope and now I have a wish list a mile long!



the pave necklace and ring looks amazing on you g&s.



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here is my newest Sweet bracelet, mother-of-pearl yellow gold Alhambra!
> 
> love all the sweets with the watch!
> 
> View attachment 2205377





honeystitch said:


> Hi ladies, I need your opinions. I have one all yg 10 motif, and one yg mop 10 motif. I like the idea of a long necklace, but the next piece on the list would be either the lotus earring or the flower lace necklace. My question is, is it weird to attach those two different 10 motif together and wear it as a 20 motif? Thanks!!



I don't find it weird at all. I actually think it looks uber chic to play with different colors. I recently got a 10 yg and was debating which other 10 i wanted to pair with it. can't decide between malachite or turquoise. i'll post a couple model shots so you can see!


----------



## jssl1688

my sa tells me a lot of her customers love wearing it the half/half way, even my friends do too and they all love it! here are some pics i took at the store to see which other half i wanted to do.


----------



## sleepykitten

jssl1688 said:


> my sa tells me a lot of her customers love wearing it the half/half way, even my friends do too and they all love it! here are some pics i took at the store to see which other half i wanted to do.



love it, that's such a fun way to wear them! looks great on you


----------



## alf13

jssl1688 said:


> my sa tells me a lot of her customers love wearing it the half/half way, even my friends do too and they all love it! here are some pics i took at the store to see which other half i wanted to do.


Oh, I love that look! How fun!


----------



## blythediva

ashton said:


> Cornelian sweet earrings are available in Hong Kong if anyone is interested.



How's the price in HK compared to the US?  Do they ever offer special promo or discount in HK?


----------



## pinklining

I need some advice about earrings. Currently, I am wearing my sweet Allhambra in Carnelian, almost daily.







I usually do not ever buy jewellery in matching sets, but i simply simply love VCA sweet collection too much and they just released sweet earrings in carnelian. Le sigh. 

Will it be too matchy if i were to get a pair of sweet carnelian earrings to wear it together with my necklace? 
Or MOP be a better choice (less matchy)?











or will a bracelet from sweet collection be a better purchase to wear it together with my necklace? (rationale: the wrist is further away from the neck ) 





Thanks!


----------



## couturequeen

Hi ladies! How well have your Frivole earrings withstood scratches over time? I'm considering those or malachite, but worry that the shiny Frivole will show more wear and tear.

Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

couturequeen said:


> Hi ladies! How well have your Frivole earrings withstood scratches over time? I'm considering those or malachite, but worry that the shiny Frivole will show more wear and tear.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine have held up beautifully.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pinklining said:


> I need some advice about earrings. Currently, I am wearing my sweet Allhambra in Carnelian, almost daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do not ever buy jewellery in matching sets, but i simply simply love VCA sweet collection too much and they just released sweet earrings in carnelian. Le sigh.
> 
> Will it be too matchy if i were to get a pair of sweet carnelian earrings to wear it together with my necklace?
> Or MOP be a better choice (less matchy)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or will a bracelet from sweet collection be a better purchase to wear it together with my necklace? (rationale: the wrist is further away from the neck )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Have you considered the small perlee hoops or the small frivole earrings?


----------



## pinklining

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered the small perlee hoops or the small frivole earrings?



Yupp, I've considered small perlee hoops at one point but was worried that it might look too busy with a necklace. I guess what i am concerned with is the versatility of the hoops for regular wear. Do you have them?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anyone looking for a 20 turquoise WG? My SA has one. PM me.


----------



## ashton

blythediva said:


> How's the price in HK compared to the US?  Do they ever offer special promo or discount in HK?



I think the prices should be similar. For jewelry HK doesnt have any 
authorized dealers or shops within department stores. And therefore there are never promotions or discounts. However for watches there are non vca watch shops that offer around 5-10% off VCA store retail prices.


----------



## ashton

pinklining said:


> I need some advice about earrings. Currently, I am wearing my sweet Allhambra in Carnelian, almost daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do not ever buy jewellery in matching sets, but i simply simply love VCA sweet collection too much and they just released sweet earrings in carnelian. Le sigh.
> 
> Will it be too matchy if i were to get a pair of sweet carnelian earrings to wear it together with my necklace?
> Or MOP be a better choice (less matchy)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or will a bracelet from sweet collection be a better purchase to wear it together with my necklace? (rationale: the wrist is further away from the neck )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Had the same thoughts And tried the sweet earrings w the sweet pendant in the same shape And color.

Think its too matchy matchy for me.

 Would suggest layering second sweet pendant Or bracelet in different stone.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Jssl, I love the contrast of the all yellow gold and boldness of the malachite.  That would be my choice.


----------



## momo721

pinklining said:


> Yupp, I've considered small perlee hoops at one point but was worried that it might look too busy with a necklace. I guess what i am concerned with is the versatility of the hoops for regular wear. Do you have them?



Does anyone have a picture of the small perlee hoops? I've never seen them on the website or in person...


----------



## honeystitch

jssl1688 said:


> how cute! I love turquoise, the paring looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait cavalier girl, maybe your modeling shots will give me more push to decide on the other 10 i want.
> 
> 
> 
> the pave necklace and ring looks amazing on you g&s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find it weird at all. I actually think it looks uber chic to play with different colors. I recently got a 10 yg and was debating which other 10 i wanted to pair with it. can't decide between malachite or turquoise. i'll post a couple model shots so you can see!



Thanks a lot! I will combine them together. Love the malachite with all yg!


----------



## surfergirljen

SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)

In order of most expensive to least expensive:

The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)

What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?! 

Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?

Thanks!!


----------



## jssl1688

not knowing what's already in your collection, for me, i would choose the vintage alhambra diamond pendant. i love the yg frivole, but find it more outstanding as a pair of earrings than a pendant, unless it's the pave one. the bracelet is lovely, but i am not a fan personally of chalcedony (turquoise amazing which you already have)!

price wg diamond, $7750
price yg frivole, $5250 i think
price wg chal, $4900



surfergirljen said:


> SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)
> 
> In order of most expensive to least expensive:
> 
> The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
> The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
> The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)
> 
> What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?!
> 
> Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## jssl1688

Cavalier Girl said:


> Jssl, I love the contrast of the all yellow gold and boldness of the malachite.  That would be my choice.



I do too, but I wished I could compare with a 10 turquoise to see. still can't decide. can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

jssl1688 said:


> I do too, but I wished I could compare with a 10 turquoise to see. still can't decide. can't wait to see yours!



Jssl, turquoise and all gold are gorgeous together!  The one thing I don't do, though, is to wear them layered.  I worry a bit about the raised gold in the center scratching the turquoise.


----------



## MYH

jssl1688 said:


> my sa tells me a lot of her customers love wearing it the half/half way, even my friends do too and they all love it! here are some pics i took at the store to see which other half i wanted to do.


I didn't think the half-half way would look good but after seeing your modeling pics, I think it looks great! I vote for the TE if you're taking suggestions!


----------



## einseine

The vintage alhambra diamond pendant!!!  I don't have any single motif pendants yet, either.  I might want this, but my next piece will be the vintage ahambra diamond earrings!!  If I wear both it would be too matchy-matchy!  So, I want to see the pendant on you!  You will be looking gorgeorus!



surfergirljen said:


> SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)
> 
> In order of most expensive to least expensive:
> 
> The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
> The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
> The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)
> 
> What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?!
> 
> Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Florasun

pinklining said:


> I need some advice about earrings. Currently, I am wearing my sweet Allhambra in Carnelian, almost daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do not ever buy jewellery in matching sets, but i simply simply love VCA sweet collection too much and they just released sweet earrings in carnelian. Le sigh.
> 
> Will it be too matchy if i were to get a pair of sweet carnelian earrings to wear it together with my necklace?
> Or MOP be a better choice (less matchy)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or will a bracelet from sweet collection be a better purchase to wear it together with my necklace? (rationale: the wrist is further away from the neck )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you considered the small perlee hoops or the small frivole earrings?



I like TGG's suggestion of the hoops. I might also suggest the all gold sweet ear studs.


----------



## pinklining

ashton said:


> Had the same thoughts And tried the sweet earrings w the sweet pendant in the same shape And color.
> 
> Think its too matchy matchy for me.
> 
> Would suggest layering second sweet pendant Or bracelet in different stone.



Thanks for your input! The little voice in me told me not to get the matching earrings  Probably go for a bracelet in a different stone. =)


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)
> 
> In order of most expensive to least expensive:
> 
> The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
> The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
> The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)
> 
> What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?!
> 
> Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks!!



the YG frivole pendant  this would look amazing and it's different then anything else you own. you already have some gorgeous diamond pendants (soleste) and the frivole is different and still wearable on a daily basis!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pinklining said:


> Yupp, I've considered small perlee hoops at one point but was worried that it might look too busy with a necklace. I guess what i am concerned with is the versatility of the hoops for regular wear. Do you have them?



I am referring to the plain hoops. Very versatile and not busy at all. They cost less than 3K.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> not knowing what's already in your collection, for me, i would choose the vintage alhambra diamond pendant. i love the yg frivole, but find it more outstanding as a pair of earrings than a pendant, unless it's the pave one. the bracelet is lovely, but i am not a fan personally of chalcedony (turquoise amazing which you already have)!
> 
> price wg diamond, $7750
> price yg frivole, $5250 i think
> price wg chal, $4900


Great advice.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> my sa tells me a lot of her customers love wearing it the half/half way, even my friends do too and they all love it! here are some pics i took at the store to see which other half i wanted to do.


You should consider the tigers eye with the malachite. Gorgeous together and more rare and unexpected than gold.


----------



## diana

does anyone know how much the yellow gold byzantine chain link necklace retailed for before it was discontinued?


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

I love Tiger's eye but I'm debating on whether I should a 10 motif WG MOP neckalce or yellow gold... any suggestinons???


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

diana said:


> does anyone know how much the yellow gold byzantine chain link necklace retailed for before it was discontinued?


Hi Diana, I'm totally obsessed with the Van cleef & arpels Jewels, I have the price for that neckclace. I purchased it in 2011 for about $10,000 (approx). I think we're talking about the same piece.... but mine is white gold. It has the clovers intertwined all around the neck right? Also, mine is 16" long. I can post a pic of mine if you'd like me to


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

diana said:


> does anyone know how much the yellow gold byzantine chain link necklace retailed for before it was discontinued?


RePost: Hi Diana, I'm totally obsessed with the Van cleef & arpels Jewels, I  have the price for that neckclace. I purchased it in 2011 for about  $10,000 (approx). I think we're talking about the same piece.... but  mine is white gold. It has the clovers intertwined all around the neck  right? Also, mine is 16" long. I can post a pic of mine if you'd like me  to


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

Candice0985 said:


> the YG frivole pendant  this would look amazing and it's different then anything else you own. you already have some gorgeous diamond pendants (soleste) and the frivole is different and still wearable on a daily basis!


Those prices sound about right, give or take a few hundred dollars... you can also call you local boutique to double chack on details....


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

Florasun said:


> I like TGG's suggestion of the hoops. I might also suggest the all gold sweet ear studs.


You can never have too much VCA jewelry... wear it all, matching or not, its just plain fun! love it


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

Hey VCA girls!! Look at what I just got for my 12th wedding anniversary!! I just left Short Hills VCA and I'm wearing the biggest smile ever!! They offered to gift wrap the watch but I couldn't resist wearing it out of the mall! My new fave piece!! I'm the luckiest girl on world... #TalismanWatch


----------



## jssl1688

alf13 said:


> Oh, I love that look! How fun!



indeed, so many options to play with



sleepykitten said:


> love it, that's such a fun way to wear them! looks great on you



thanks hun



Cavalier Girl said:


> Jssl, I love the contrast of the all yellow gold and boldness of the malachite.  That would be my choice.



thanks cavalier girl



Cavalier Girl said:


> Jssl, turquoise and all gold are gorgeous together!  The one thing I don't do, though, is to wear them layered.  I worry a bit about the raised gold in the center scratching the turquoise.



is that just the turquoise your worried about or all the stones? 



MYH said:


> I didn't think the half-half way would look good but after seeing your modeling pics, I think it looks great! I vote for the TE if you're taking suggestions!



thank myh



texasgirliegirl said:


> You should consider the tigers eye with the malachite. Gorgeous together and more rare and unexpected than gold.



would have been nice if i got to try it on that way too, i was so distracted from all the other beautiful things i want, couldn't focus...lol. since i just got the yg, i have to slowly milk hub if i want 2 more 10's ....haha


----------



## jssl1688

margaritagirl, lovely addition. looks great with the bracelets!!


----------



## darkangel07760

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Hey VCA girls!! Look at what I just got for my 12th wedding anniversary!! I just left Short Hills VCA and I'm wearing the biggest smile ever!! They offered to gift wrap the watch but I couldn't resist wearing it out of the mall! My new fave piece!! I'm the luckiest girl on world... #TalismanWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209266


 
Looks fab with your bracelets!!!


----------



## Florasun

surfergirljen said:


> SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)
> 
> In order of most expensive to least expensive:
> 
> The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
> The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
> The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)
> 
> What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?!
> 
> Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks!!



Go for the pendant! I have loved it ever since G&SMommy did a reveal of hers! If I had the cash that would be high on my list.


----------



## Florasun

honeystitch said:


> Hi ladies, I need your opinions. I have one all yg 10 motif, and one yg mop 10 motif. I like the idea of a long necklace, but the next piece on the list would be either the lotus earring or the flower lace necklace. My question is, is it weird to attach those two different 10 motif together and wear it as a 20 motif? Thanks!!





jssl1688 said:


> my sa tells me a lot of her customers love wearing it the half/half way, even my friends do too and they all love it! here are some pics i took at the store to see which other half i wanted to do.



Like some of the other posters I thought it would look a bit odd, but I really like the malachite and gold together.


----------



## sbelle

diana said:


> does anyone know how much the yellow gold byzantine chain link necklace retailed for before it was discontinued?



I bought the short(16.5 inches)  yg Byzantine Alhambra necklace right before it was discontinued and it was $6,150.  A long would have been twice that price or $12,300


----------



## diana

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Hi Diana, I'm totally obsessed with the Van cleef & arpels Jewels, I have the price for that neckclace. I purchased it in 2011 for about $10,000 (approx). I think we're talking about the same piece.... but mine is white gold. It has the clovers intertwined all around the neck right? Also, mine is 16" long. I can post a pic of mine if you'd like me to



Yes that is the one!  I would love to see a pic, especially one with it modeled if possible


----------



## diana

sbelle said:


> I bought the short(16.5 inches)  yg Byzantine Alhambra necklace right before it was discontinued and it was $6,150.  A long would have been twice that price or $12,300



Thank you for the info!


----------



## Suzie

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Hey VCA girls!! Look at what I just got for my 12th wedding anniversary!! I just left Short Hills VCA and I'm wearing the biggest smile ever!! They offered to gift wrap the watch but I couldn't resist wearing it out of the mall! My new fave piece!! I'm the luckiest girl on world... #TalismanWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209266



Absolutely stunning! They look amazing together.


----------



## *emma*

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Hey VCA girls!! Look at what I just got for my 12th wedding anniversary!! I just left Short Hills VCA and I'm wearing the biggest smile ever!! They offered to gift wrap the watch but I couldn't resist wearing it out of the mall! My new fave piece!! I'm the luckiest girl on world... #TalismanWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209266



Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone know if the NY onyx special edition is still available?  I don't remember how it hangs. Is it on a bail like the super letter wood and malachite pendant that can be doubled?  Can't remember if its a fixed chain or not and if its on a long chain.

My anniv passed and DH gave me money to buy a chanel reissue or vca. DH likes the mop yg ear clips. Can't decide to get that or a mop yg bracelet. 

My current collection:
Yg 5 motif bracelet
Yg carnelian 5 motif bracelet
Yg small frivole ear clips
Yg mop pendant


----------



## Bethc

Jinsun said:


> Anyone know if the NY onyx special edition is still available? I don't remember how it hangs. Is it on a bail like the super letter wood and malachite pendant that can be doubled? Can't remember if its a fixed chain or not and if its on a long chain.
> 
> My anniv passed and DH gave me money to buy a chanel reissue or vca. DH likes the mop yg ear clips. Can't decide to get that or a mop yg bracelet.
> 
> My current collection:
> Yg 5 motif bracelet
> Yg carnelian 5 motif bracelet
> Yg small frivole ear clips
> Yg mop pendant


 

The NY LE Onyx is a fixed piece, like the magic.  It doesn't not move on the chain.


----------



## Bethc

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Hey VCA girls!! Look at what I just got for my 12th wedding anniversary!! I just left Short Hills VCA and I'm wearing the biggest smile ever!! They offered to gift wrap the watch but I couldn't resist wearing it out of the mall! My new fave piece!! I'm the luckiest girl on world... #TalismanWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209266


 
Happy Anniversary!  Love the watch!


----------



## j0s1e267

surfergirljen said:


> SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)
> 
> In order of most expensive to least expensive:
> 
> The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
> The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
> The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)
> 
> What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?!
> 
> Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
The Pave diamond will be very sparkly!
I have the WG frivole pendant (from almost 4 years ago) but I fell out of love with it   There's nothing wrong with it per se, just that it is not my style thesedays.
I will be getting the Chalcedony bracelet and I love it!  The one that I am getting has more natural veins (if that is the right description) so it doesn't look very pale.  I never liked any of the pale Chalcedony but this one looks very pretty on and will go fabulous with our Turquoise.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Anyone know if the NY onyx special edition is still available?  I don't remember how it hangs. Is it on a bail like the super letter wood and malachite pendant that can be doubled?  Can't remember if its a fixed chain or not and if its on a long chain.
> 
> My anniv passed and DH gave me money to buy a chanel reissue or vca. DH likes the mop yg ear clips. Can't decide to get that or a mop yg bracelet.
> 
> My current collection:
> Yg 5 motif bracelet
> Yg carnelian 5 motif bracelet
> Yg small frivole ear clips
> Yg mop pendant


You have such pretty pieces and a generous husband. 
The mop earrings are very nice and your husband likes them so I might be inclined to suggest the earrings. You already have a few nice bracelets. Another idea- what if you wait and get a ten motif?
Costs more but very worth it.


----------



## G&Smommy

jssl1688 said:


> how cute! I love turquoise, the paring looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait cavalier girl, maybe your modeling shots will give me more push to decide on the other 10 i want.
> 
> 
> 
> the pave necklace and ring looks amazing on you g&s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find it weird at all. I actually think it looks uber chic to play with different colors. I recently got a 10 yg and was debating which other 10 i wanted to pair with it. can't decide between malachite or turquoise. i'll post a couple model shots so you can see!


 
Thanks!  I love the Magic pave pieces!


----------



## G&Smommy

surfergirljen said:


> SO... I have a credit of $2,600 and am not sure what to buy!! Here is my short list. Keeping in mind I'm trying to keep the price as low as possible (have been treating myself way too much!!)
> 
> In order of most expensive to least expensive:
> 
> The pave diamond WG "vintage alhambra" pendant (I don't have any single motif pendants yet)
> The YG frivole (large) 3 diamond single motif pendant
> The 5 motif WG and chalcedony bracelet (I have the WG/turquoise already)
> 
> What do you think ladies? Which is the most WOW?!
> 
> Also would LOVE the prices... I asked today and they all went out of my head, and not all are on the worldwide price thread. IF I'm right I think the pave single motif was $7,000 or so, the frivole pendant was $5500 (?) and the chalcedony bracelet $4900? Does that sound right?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I love all of your choices!  I have the WG Chalcedont bracelet and wear it every day with my WG MOP bracelet and a diamond tennis bracelet.  The WG vintage alhambra and YG Frivole pendants are gorgeous as well!  Do you wear WG or YG more?  I always seem to pick diamonds, so I would probably go with the pave Alhambra pendant (I have the Magic size and wear it daily), but it really depends on which piece has the most WOW for you when you put it on and what you will use the most.  You can't go wrong with any of your choices!


----------



## G&Smommy

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Hey VCA girls!! Look at what I just got for my 12th wedding anniversary!! I just left Short Hills VCA and I'm wearing the biggest smile ever!! They offered to gift wrap the watch but I couldn't resist wearing it out of the mall! My new fave piece!! I'm the luckiest girl on world... #TalismanWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209266


 
Gorgeous piece!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

Florasun said:


> Go for the pendant! I have loved it ever since G&SMommy did a reveal of hers! If I had the cash that would be high on my list.


 
Thanks Florasun!  I actually have the Magic size pave pendant.  The vintage size is gorgeous as well and probably more of an every day piece, though I wear my Magic pave pendant daily


----------



## G&Smommy

Jinsun said:


> Anyone know if the NY onyx special edition is still available?  I don't remember how it hangs. Is it on a bail like the super letter wood and malachite pendant that can be doubled?  Can't remember if its a fixed chain or not and if its on a long chain.
> 
> My anniv passed and DH gave me money to buy a chanel reissue or vca. DH likes the mop yg ear clips. Can't decide to get that or a mop yg bracelet.
> 
> My current collection:
> Yg 5 motif bracelet
> Yg carnelian 5 motif bracelet
> Yg small frivole ear clips
> Yg mop pendant


 
What a sweet DH!   Since you already have 2 bracelets, maybe get the ear clips this time, though the three bracelets would look great together layered!  Hard chocie!


----------



## Jinsun

texasgirliegirl said:


> You have such pretty pieces and a generous husband.
> The mop earrings are very nice and your husband likes them so I might be inclined to suggest the earrings. You already have a few nice bracelets. Another idea- what if you wait and get a ten motif?
> Costs more but very worth it.



Thanks. The actual amount my husband gave me does cover the amount of a 10 motif necklace.  DH doesn't want me to spend the whole amount. He wants me to save it but I don't see the point. When he gave me the money he said it was strictly for me, not to spend it on the kids or house.  But every time I mention something to buy he comments, "are you sure you really want to spend such and such on just 1 item?"  I really really want a 10 motif and I should buy it now before an increase but I feel DH might be disappointed with my decision and make me feel guilty.  But I should put that aside and just buy the darn thing!


----------



## Jinsun

G&Smommy said:


> What a sweet DH!   Since you already have 2 bracelets, maybe get the ear clips this time, though the three bracelets would look great together layered!  Hard chocie!



I think it would look great layered too. I originally wanted mop but got yg instead bc I thought it would scratch easily. Then I got carnelian and thought to myself I should've gotten mop from the beginning!  DH thinks the ear clips looks very pretty on my ears and recommends that over the bracelet


----------



## MargaritaGirl8

Enjoying my pieces @ the luckiest I'm the  wife in the world 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128522;


----------



## j0s1e267

G&Smommy said:


> Here are a couple more:


 
Your pave Magic pendant looks amazing on you!


----------



## Jinsun

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Enjoying my pieces @ the luckiest I'm the  wife in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128522;



Beautifully stacked esp the rings


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Thanks. The actual amount my husband gave me does cover the amount of a 10 motif necklace.  DH doesn't want me to spend the whole amount. He wants me to save it but I don't see the point. When he gave me the money he said it was strictly for me, not to spend it on the kids or house.  But every time I mention something to buy he comments, "are you sure you really want to spend such and such on just 1 item?"  I really really want a 10 motif and I should buy it now before an increase but I feel DH might be disappointed with my decision and make me feel guilty.  But I should put that aside and just buy the darn thing!


Oh Jinsun, get the ten motif!!!!
It is the perfect piece to dress up or down. You won't regret your decision. 
The prices will only go up. You already have pendants, bracelets, earrings. 
A ten motif will be a wonderful addition to your collection. 
Later on you can add another ten motif and wear it long.


----------



## Jinsun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh Jinsun, get the ten motif!!!!
> It is the perfect piece to dress up or down. You won't regret your decision.
> The prices will only go up. You already have pendants, bracelets, earrings.
> A ten motif will be a wonderful addition to your collection.
> Later on you can add another ten motif and wear it long.



I should, shouldn't I??  Or a two tone Rolex......

Does the necklace turn while wearing?  I'm thinking I could add my yg 5 motif bracelet to make it longer but am afraid it will turn and show while wearing and would look silly.

I mentioned to DH that he should've given me the exact money for the ear clips or bracelet and make my decision so much easier.  He said he doesn't mind taking the difference back . Over my dead body!

For $7400 I want to be sure I'm making the right decision. I'm such an indecisive person.


----------



## jssl1688

Florasun said:


> Like some of the other posters I thought it would look a bit odd, but I really like the malachite and gold together.



i really like the look too, it's pretty and unique. 



Jinsun said:


> I should, shouldn't I??  Or a two tone Rolex......
> 
> Does the necklace turn while wearing?  I'm thinking I could add my yg 5 motif bracelet to make it longer but am afraid it will turn and show while wearing and would look silly.
> 
> I mentioned to DH that he should've given me the exact money for the ear clips or bracelet and make my decision so much easier.  He said he doesn't mind taking the difference back . Over my dead body!
> 
> For $7400 I want to be sure I'm making the right decision. I'm such an indecisive person.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh Jinsun, get the ten motif!!!!
> It is the perfect piece to dress up or down. You won't regret your decision.
> The prices will only go up. You already have pendants, bracelets, earrings.
> A ten motif will be a wonderful addition to your collection.
> Later on you can add another ten motif and wear it long.




i agree with texas, i think you should get a 10. it would be a good addition to what you already have. the necklace sits pretty well on my neck as a 10, but as a 20 or 30 it does somewhat turn depending on your position and if the chain gets a bit twisted, but nothing that would bother me too much. i'm not quite understanding what u mean by turning and showing and looking silly? if your talking about the yg, the center ball is on both sides, so there shouldn't be a problem even if it turns, same as the stone motifs. the only motif that would bother me is the longer diamond vintage alhambra since the back side of the pave is open.


----------



## Jinsun

jssl1688 said:


> i really like the look too, it's pretty and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with texas, i think you should get a 10. it would be a good addition to what you already have. the necklace sits pretty well on my neck as a 10, but as a 20 or 30 it does somewhat turn depending on your position and if the chain gets a bit twisted, but nothing that would bother me too much. i'm not quite understanding what u mean by turning and showing and looking silly? if your talking about the yg, the center ball is on both sides, so there shouldn't be a problem even if it turns, same as the stone motifs. the only motif that would bother me is the longer diamond vintage alhambra since the back side of the pave is open.



If I attach the all gold bracelet to the necklace, I of course would have it positioned to the back of the neck so it wouldn't show. Throughout the day if I'm not paying attention to it I'm afraid it would move to the side or center.  I would eventually get a matching bracelet, just not sure when.


----------



## Jinsun

Also, when I tried on the ear clips at NM they were pinching my ears. My frivole don't do that. I get my vca from the Naples store to save on tax and if I were to order from them and ask to loosen the backing, is that something that would be done in store or will they have to ship them out to have it done?

I think I will get the 10 motif, and ask for the bracelet or ear clips for my bday next yr.  so by next yr I should have 1 complete set!  I'm so excited


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> If I attach the all gold bracelet to the necklace, I of course would have it positioned to the back of the neck so it wouldn't show. Throughout the day if I'm not paying attention to it I'm afraid it would move to the side or center.  I would eventually get a matching bracelet, just not sure when.


Have you tried on a ten motif? I wear mine as is...no need to add a bracelet unless you just prefer the longer length.


----------



## Jinsun

No I haven't. Didn't even think to try it on at NM when I went to GA.  It's 16" correct?  I love the look of the 20 but is not in my budget.  I wouldn't mind wearing it longer or as is


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> No I haven't. Didn't even think to try it on at NM when I went to GA.  It's 16" correct?  I love the look of the 20 but is not in my budget.  I wouldn't mind wearing it longer or as is


Just get the ten for now. 
You can always add to it later. I wear mine more often as a ten motif than a twenty which is not what I expected. While I love the look of a 20, they tend to swing around and get in my way.


----------



## G&Smommy

Jinsun said:


> I think it would look great layered too. I originally wanted mop but got yg instead bc I thought it would scratch easily. Then I got carnelian and thought to myself I should've gotten mop from the beginning!  DH thinks the ear clips looks very pretty on my ears and recommends that over the bracelet


 
It can scratch, but only if it rubs against something hard.  Mine has a few small scratches from layering with a diamond bangle.  Now I layer with my WG Chalcedony bracelet and a tennis bracelet and it is fine.  The bangle had hard edges and it would fall over the MOP and lightly scratched it.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## G&Smommy

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Enjoying my pieces @ the luckiest I'm the  wife in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56842;


 
Beautiful pieces!


----------



## G&Smommy

j0s1e267 said:


> Your pave Magic pendant looks amazing on you!


 
Thanks!  I love it!


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> Thanks. The actual amount my husband gave me does cover the amount of a 10 motif necklace.  DH doesn't want me to spend the whole amount. He wants me to save it but I don't see the point. When he gave me the money he said it was strictly for me, not to spend it on the kids or house.  But every time I mention something to buy he comments, "are you sure you really want to spend such and such on just 1 item?"  I really really want a 10 motif and I should buy it now before an increase but I feel DH might be disappointed with my decision and make me feel guilty.  But I should put that aside and just buy the darn thing!



I vote for the 10 necklace also. I will be getting that when I go to Hawaii next month.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, just wondering if I would have any trouble purchasing a MOP 10 motif white gold in Honolulu or should I contact someone to make sure that they could get one in for me?


----------



## Junkenpo

Suzie said:


> Ladies, just wondering if I would have any trouble purchasing a MOP 10 motif white gold in Honolulu or should I contact someone to make sure that they could get one in for me?



I would call ahead, just in case. There are always a ton of people at Ala Moana and summer is even busier. I wish I could go, too!


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> I would call ahead, just in case. There are always a ton of people at Ala Moana and summer is even busier. I wish I could go, too!



Thank you, do they have their own store in Ala Moana?


----------



## jssl1688

Suzie said:


> Thank you, do they have their own store in Ala Moana?



the only 2 stores is on oahu. one is at ala moana inside nm and the other is duty free.


----------



## jssl1688

Suzie said:


> Ladies, just wondering if I would have any trouble purchasing a MOP 10 motif white gold in Honolulu or should I contact someone to make sure that they could get one in for me?



hub was there the other day looking at some stuff for me. here are some pics he snapped. he said they carry more yg. so call ahead


----------



## Suzie

jssl1688 said:


> the only 2 stores is on oahu. one is at ala moana inside nm and the other is duty free.



Okay thanks, I will look up the phone numbers and call ahead.


----------



## sfshopgirl

Jinsun said:


> Anyone know if the NY onyx special edition is still available?  I don't remember how it hangs. Is it on a bail like the super letter wood and malachite pendant that can be doubled?  Can't remember if its a fixed chain or not and if its on a long chain.
> 
> My anniv passed and DH gave me money to buy a chanel reissue or vca. DH likes the mop yg ear clips. Can't decide to get that or a mop yg bracelet.
> 
> My current collection:
> Yg 5 motif bracelet
> Yg carnelian 5 motif bracelet
> Yg small frivole ear clips
> Yg mop pendant



Not sure if anyone answered this but the NY onyx piece is also slightly smaller than the magic pendant.


----------



## Suzie

jssl1688 said:


> hub was there the other day looking at some stuff for me. here are some pics he snapped. he said they carry more yg. so call ahead



I don't suppose anyone would have a central email address for VCA in Neiman Marcus in Honolulu?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Ladies, just wondering if I would have any trouble purchasing a MOP 10 motif white gold in Honolulu or should I contact someone to make sure that they could get one in for me?


I would call ahead and make sure the boutique has the piece in stock, along with anything else you would like to take a peek at. Alternatively, once you arrive should they not have it call Betteridge or the BOCA store and have the piece shipped to your hotel. 
Both provide overnight insured shipping and I believe you will not get charged tax.


----------



## Lharding

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would call ahead and make sure the boutique has the piece in stock, along with anything else you would like to take a peek at. Alternatively, once you arrive should they not have it call Betteridge or the BOCA store and have the piece shipped to your hotel.
> Both provide overnight insured shipping and I believe you will not get charged tax.



The Naples boutique is one to call too.


----------



## XCCX

MargaritaGirl8 said:


> Enjoying my pieces @ the luckiest I'm the  wife in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56842;



Wow!!! Gorgeous!

Could you post a close up of your ring stack?  They are all VCA right?


----------



## Junkenpo

Suzie said:


> Thank you, do they have their own store in Ala Moana?



A display area inside Neiman Marcus. I think they are also in the DFS in Waikiki, but I've never been in there.


----------



## Junkenpo

jssl1688 said:


> hub was there the other day looking at some stuff for me. here are some pics he snapped. he said they carry more yg. so call ahead



That looks familiar! Yes, a display case and then a wall behind it.  I wish there were a whole store to peek through.


----------



## momo721

Hoping to get some input regarding 10 motif necklace. I really would like to purchase YG MOP 10 motif but when I tried it on it felt a little too chokerish on me. I like my necklaces with a bit more room to spare. 18-19 inches would be great. I do have the 5 motif MOP bracelet that I'd like to sometimes wear them together, but still want option of wearing to 10 alone. What are my options in terms on lengthening? I don't want necklace to look unequal if I wear as 15. Do they still offer extenders? Is adding another motif an option? Also wondering about additional cost of this too. I would really appreciate your advice! Thank you in advance!


----------



## honeystitch

momo721 said:


> Hoping to get some input regarding 10 motif necklace. I really would like to purchase YG MOP 10 motif but when I tried it on it felt a little too chokerish on me. I like my necklaces with a bit more room to spare. 18-19 inches would be great. I do have the 5 motif MOP bracelet that I'd like to sometimes wear them together, but still want option of wearing to 10 alone. What are my options in terms on lengthening? I don't want necklace to look unequal if I wear as 15. Do they still offer extenders? Is adding another motif an option? Also wondering about additional cost of this too. I would really appreciate your advice! Thank you in advance!


You can have it extended by two inches, I did that to mine.


----------



## Jinsun

I'm worried about the 10 motif necklace feeling tight as well. Can someone post mod pics of their 10 motifs that wasn't altered and whoever had theirs lengthed post pics as well and state how much was added?  I would appreciate it!  I know this has been discussed so many times.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> I'm worried about the 10 motif necklace feeling tight as well. Can someone post mod pics of their 10 motifs that wasn't altered and whoever had theirs lengthed post pics as well and state how much was added?  I would appreciate it!  I know this has been discussed so many times.


Just understand that how the ten motif rests will depend on the size of your neck..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have modeling photos of the small perlee hoops?


----------



## Jinsun

Yes, I understand. Just want to get an idea.

I found some photos. Only went half way thru this thread. Hope nobody minds me reposting them. I did watermark them.


----------



## Jinsun

Here's a pic of my single motif. I can't wear it on the shortest loop
	

		
			
		

		
	




Is the 10 motif same length as the single?  I think I may have to get mine lengthened.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Yes, I understand. Just want to get an idea.
> 
> I found some photos. Only went half way thru this thread. Hope nobody minds me reposting them. I did watermark them.
> View attachment 2212718
> View attachment 2212720
> View attachment 2212721


Fun to see those photos!
Reminds me that I need to get that piece out and enjoy it more.


----------



## dolphingirl

momo721 said:


> Hoping to get some input regarding 10 motif necklace. I really would like to purchase YG MOP 10 motif but when I tried it on it felt a little too chokerish on me. I like my necklaces with a bit more room to spare. 18-19 inches would be great. I do have the 5 motif MOP bracelet that I'd like to sometimes wear them together, but still want option of wearing to 10 alone. What are my options in terms on lengthening? I don't want necklace to look unequal if I wear as 15. Do they still offer extenders? Is adding another motif an option? Also wondering about additional cost of this too. I would really appreciate your advice! Thank you in advance!



I have this same problem, too.  I would wear it with the bracelet of the same color/stone for comfort and different length.


----------



## dolphingirl

Jinsun said:


> Yes, I understand. Just want to get an idea.
> 
> I found some photos. Only went half way thru this thread. Hope nobody minds me reposting them. I did watermark them.
> View attachment 2212718
> View attachment 2212720
> View attachment 2212721



Thank you.  Very very nice to see the photos.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> Here's a pic of my single motif. I can't wear it on the shortest loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2212754
> 
> 
> Is the 10 motif same length as the single?  I think I may have to get mine lengthened.


I believe it would fall at the same place on you. VCA doesn't offer extenders anymore. However, my DH recently bought me the solid YG 10 motif and had it lengthened the most they would (between each motif) and I believe it was an extra $200. I am very happy I did this as I cannot stand things close to my neck. I mess with it the entire day and find myself avoiding wearing it too. Lengthening sounds like it would be a good option for you. They sent mine to NYC from CA and it was only a few extra days


----------



## marialc121

DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.


----------



## darkangel07760

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.


 
Beautiful!


----------



## loves

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.



So pretty!


----------



## CATEYES

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.


This is lovely!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.



Oh my God!!! This is seriously the most gorgeous ring ever, it looks stunning on you! This could easily be an ad for VCA!!!


----------



## leonietje

Hi,

I'm new here  I found this forum because I'm looking to buy my first Van Cleef & Arpels piece. It seems you girls have lots of experience 

I live quite far from the nearest boutique and have been thinking of buying online. Has anyone bought at Van Cleef & Arpels' online store before? If so, how was the experience?


----------



## charlouise

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.


Gorgeous!


----------



## charlouise

G&Smommy said:


> Here are a couple more:


wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.



Gorgeous! Love it with the pink sapphires!


----------



## marialc121

darkangel07760 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!



loves said:


> So pretty!



Thanks, *loves*!



CATEYES said:


> This is lovely!



Thank you, *CATEYES*!



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Oh my God!!! This is seriously the most gorgeous ring ever, it looks stunning on you! This could easily be an ad for VCA!!!



Thank you for your kind words.  



charlouise said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks, *charlouise*!



Bethc said:


> Gorgeous! Love it with the pink sapphires!



Thank you.  I love the pink sapphires, but your yellow sapphire butterfly is TDF as well.  You are so lucky to have them in both colors!


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Hello ladies,

I have been trolling this thread and my wishlist is evergrowing due to all the pieces you ladies have!! My VCA collection so far just consists of the mop white gold vintage alhambra bracelet and the malachite yellow gold vintage alhambra bracelet so I was thinking about getting a pendant next and started thinking about the frivole pendant but also love love the small cosmos pendant which is triple the price or the Magic pave pendant that GSmommy has.  My obstacle is the DH as surfergirljen knows heehee but I could tell him it would be an anniversary, birthday, christmas present rolled into one.  What should I do?? Get instant gratification or wait and think about it some more....I plan on wearing the pendant as everyday wear and would love to add the frivole BTF ring next year.  Help!!!! I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## chaneljewel

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.



I love your ring!   Gorgeous!


----------



## marialc121

chaneljewel said:


> I love your ring!   Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.



Beautiful picture, that ring is just fabulous!!


----------



## pinktailcat

CATEYES said:


> I thought these were only available in Japan? Is that where your SA is?



VCA boutique at Mizner Park, FL


----------



## pinktailcat

pinklining said:


> i've been waiting for carnelian earrings for the sweet collection  is it available in the boutiques now? any info abt the price? thanks! =)



Sorry for this late reply. I don't know the price but I got this info from VCA boutique at Mizner Park, FL


----------



## marialc121

peppers90 said:


> Beautiful picture, that ring is just fabulous!!



Thank you, *peppers90*!


----------



## MYH

I'm Just about to pick up a 10 motif yg MOP necklace that was purchased a couple of days ago.  For those interested in length add-ons from a couple of pages back, I also find the standard length is just a bit snug for me.  I also have a 10 motif onyx yg necklace and decided to do a rather strange thing in regards to length for both of them.  

For my onyx alhambra necklace, I had 2 cms added to both sides of the chain (total 4 cm extra added) and for the MOP one I just bought, I had 1 cm added to both sides of the chain (total 2cm extra).  My rationale is that if I wanted to wear the two together, the MOP would sit just above the onyx one and I could get a nice and simple layered look from wearing the both together.   I hope I'm not crazy to think this is going to look good.  Crossing my fingers!

I now feel my alhambra collection is complete and no longer lust after any other pieces.  Whew!  I don't have a lot of pieces but feel like the ones I have chosen are classic and will love forever.  Now onto my next obsession.  I'm thinking Verdura?  Any other verdura lovers out there?


----------



## phillj12

MYH said:


> I'm Just about to pick up a 10 motif yg MOP necklace that was purchased a couple of days ago.  For those interested in length add-ons from a couple of pages back, I also find the standard length is just a bit snug for me.  I also have a 10 motif onyx yg necklace and decided to do a rather strange thing in regards to length for both of them.
> 
> For my onyx alhambra necklace, I had 2 cms added to both sides of the chain (total 4 cm extra added) and for the MOP one I just bought, I had 1 cm added to both sides of the chain (total 2cm extra).  My rationale is that if I wanted to wear the two together, the MOP would sit just above the onyx one and I could get a nice and simple layered look from wearing the both together.   I hope I'm not crazy to think this is going to look good.  Crossing my fingers!
> 
> I now feel my alhambra collection is complete and no longer lust after any other pieces.  Whew!  I don't have a lot of pieces but feel like the ones I have chosen are classic and will love forever.  Now onto my next obsession.  I'm thinking Verdura?  Any other verdura lovers out there?



Great idea! Please post photos of the combo!


----------



## CocoB

Suzie said:


> I don't suppose anyone would have a central email address for VCA in Neiman Marcus in Honolulu?



I have the name and # of the SA that I worked with there if that would help Suzie.


----------



## CocoB

Suzie said:


> Thank you, do they have their own store in Ala Moana?



Sorry to double quote Suzie - but they can get almost anything for you - I couldn't decide between the 10 and the 20 motif in MOP and the SA had the 20 sent by two day fedex because it wasn't in stock. They're really, really responsive there.


----------



## Suzie

CocoB said:


> Sorry to double quote Suzie - but they can get almost anything for you - I couldn't decide between the 10 and the 20 motif in MOP and the SA had the 20 sent by two day fedex because it wasn't in stock. They're really, really responsive there.



Thank you CocoB, that is good to know. I will probably go the day after I arrive as I have 12 nights there so there will be plenty of time to get one in for me.


----------



## Suzie

CocoB said:


> I have the name and # of the SA that I worked with there if that would help Suzie.



If you could PM me that info that would be great.


----------



## cupcake34

Does anyone here know how the closures of the small Frivole earstuds (diamonds) look like? Are the earrings heavy or light?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> Does anyone here know how the closures of the small Frivole earstuds (diamonds) look like? Are the earrings heavy or light?


They are the same omega backs as the vintage Alhambra and regular frivole earrings. 
Mine don't feel heavy.


----------



## leonietje

leonietje said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here  I found this forum because I'm looking to buy my first Van Cleef & Arpels piece. It seems you girls have lots of experience
> 
> I live quite far from the nearest boutique and have been thinking of buying online. Has anyone bought at Van Cleef & Arpels' online store before? If so, how was the experience?



My apologies for quoting myself, but does anyone has experience with the VCA online store (in Europe)?


----------



## cupcake34

> They are the same omega backs as the vintage Alhambra and regular frivole earrings.
> Mine don't feel heavy.



Thanks! 

Are omega backs hard to put into the earhole? They look quite intricate.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Are omega backs hard to put into the earhole? They look quite intricate.


Not at all. 
The earrings have posts and the back just flips up. 
The posts screw in. This way, people without pierced ears can still wear the earrings by having the posts unscrewed. The omega backs hold the earrings similar to a clip on.


----------



## tbbbjb

marialc121 said:


> DH and I went for a date yesterday and I had to take a pic of my lovelies with these beautiful roses in the garden.


Breathtaking!  So glad you are wearing it out!


----------



## marialc121

tbbbjb said:


> Breathtaking!  So glad you are wearing it out!



Thank you!    I've been wearing the ring quite often.  I was worried that it may be too dressy, but I'm surprised at how well it goes with my casual lifestyle/clothes.


----------



## CocoB

My first piece - but not my last. Hoping that the gold 10 motif is following soon!


----------



## CATEYES

CocoB said:


> My first piece - but not my last. Hoping that the gold 10 motif is following soon!


Beautiful! I hope you get the solid gold to pair with this beauty as well Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

CocoB said:


> My first piece - but not my last. Hoping that the gold 10 motif is following soon!



Beautiful...


----------



## cupcake34

> Not at all.
> The earrings have posts and the back just flips up.
> The posts screw in. This way, people without pierced ears can still wear  the earrings by having the posts unscrewed. The omega backs hold the  earrings similar to a clip on.



When you use the post option for pierced ears, do the earrings "squeeze" your ears just like earclips or do they feel more like normal ear studs?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> When you use the post option for pierced ears, do the earrings "squeeze" your ears just like earclips or do they feel more like normal ear studs?


I really don't feel the clips. 
Some people have needed to have the clips adjusted..tightened or loosened. 
You just need to try them on..


----------



## cupcake34

> I really don't feel the clips.
> Some people have needed to have the clips adjusted..tightened or loosened.
> You just need to try them on..



Do you know if VCA charge for adjusting the clips?


----------



## Candice0985

cupcake34 said:


> Do you know if VCA charge for adjusting the clips?



yes they do. there has been talk on this thread of up to 1500.00 to remove or adjust the clips.


----------



## kimber418

VCA adjusted my clips for free on all my VCA earrings.  If you need to have them removed or something more complex there is a charge.  Just to adjust the tension there is not a charge.


----------



## CocoB

CATEYES said:


> Beautiful! I hope you get the solid gold to pair with this beauty as well Congrats!


 
Me toooooo....I'm losing patience. I'm so in love with this necklace - and they look so pretty clasped together. Such problems I have !



Suzie said:


> Beautiful...


 
Can't wait to see yours Suzie!


----------



## CocoB

CocoB said:


> My first piece - but not my last. Hoping that the gold 10 motif is following soon!


 
Oh, and the other two pieces belong to my husband - this was an anniversary gift. I think I made out better than he did!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## sbelle

cupcake34 said:


> Do you know if VCA charge for adjusting the clips?





Candice0985 said:


> yes they do. there has been talk on this thread of up to 1500.00 to remove or adjust the clips.





kimber418 said:


> VCA adjusted my clips for free on all my VCA earrings.  If you need to have them removed or something more complex there is a charge.  Just to adjust the tension there is not a charge.



In my experience if the adjustment is done fairly soon after purchase there is no charge.  I have sent some earclips back after several years and have been charged.  One time I was charged and the SA waived the charge.  I do think this may vary by VCA boutique and by SA.


----------



## sjunky13

I got my new Frivole earrings today. They were very good to me and gave me a new pair. Happy to have them back.

Next purchase is a Perlee ring to stack . It seems there are a lot of knock off's though. I am seeing them everywhere.


----------



## cupcake34

> yes they do. there has been talk on this thread of up to 1500.00 to remove or adjust the clips.



Oh wow! That's quite a lot!! 



> VCA adjusted my clips for free on all my VCA earrings.  If you need to  have them removed or something more complex there is a charge.  Just to  adjust the tension there is not a charge.



That's good to know... do your earrings feel comfortable despite the clasp? 



> I got my new Frivole earrings today. They were very good to me and gave me a new pair. Happy to have them back.
> 
> Next purchase is a Perlee ring to stack . It seems there are a lot of knock off's though. I am seeing them everywhere.



Congrats! Could you post a pic of your new Frivole earrings?


----------



## sjunky13

cupcake34 said:


> Oh wow! That's quite a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know... do your earrings feel comfortable despite the clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Could you post a pic of your new Frivole earrings?



Yes, I will take a new family portrait.   Are you thinking of them? I need to catch up in this thread! so many amazing purchases.


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> Yes, I will take a new family portrait.   Are you thinking of them? I need to catch up in this thread! so many amazing purchases.



Would you also be able to take a pic of them on you ears? Just trying to visualise how they look on.


----------



## cupcake34

> es, I will take a new family portrait.   Are you thinking of them? I need to catch up in this thread! so many amazing purchases.



Yes, I'm thinking of them; they are so pretty. I would also be glad if you could post some modeling pics


----------



## ckh04

I have a modern Alhambra WG/Grey MOP bracelet that I wear with my Love cuff.  I am contemplating adding to this stack, with either a Diamond Love cuff or a VCA vintage Alhambra.  What do you think of mixing the modern Alhambra with the vintage?  Does it look strange?  I would love to get your opinions. If anyone has pictures, I would love to see it.


----------



## phillj12

CocoB said:


> My first piece - but not my last. Hoping that the gold 10 motif is following soon!



LOVE! I just got this as my first VCA piece too!


----------



## sleepykitten

I'm going to get a pair of sweet Alhambra MOP studs, would love to see some modeling pics  And any information on the comfort level, cause my ears are quite sensitive.

And what's the most cost effective way to get them? Does VCA participate in Neiman Marcus jewellery gift card event? I'm in LA, is there a place where I could buy them tax-free?


----------



## CocoB

phillj12 said:


> LOVE! I just got this as my first VCA piece too!



Don't you love it????


----------



## CocoB

sleepykitten said:


> I'm going to get a pair of sweet Alhambra MOP studs, would love to see some modeling pics  And any information on the comfort level, cause my ears are quite sensitive.
> 
> And what's the most cost effective way to get them? Does VCA participate in Neiman Marcus jewellery gift card event? I'm in LA, is there a place where I could buy them tax-free?



If you don't have a Betteridge in CA they'll ship from Connecticut tax free.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> I got my new Frivole earrings today. They were very good to me and gave me a new pair. Happy to have them back.
> 
> Next purchase is a Perlee ring to stack . It seems there are a lot of knock off's though. I am seeing them everywhere.



Congrats sweetie! Did you get the pave or all gold version? I want the pave but I'm afraid they will bother me due to the tightness but I'll see after trying tm on again. Can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## phillj12

CocoB said:


> Don't you love it????



YES!!! I've been wearing it a ton, even tho I dress pretty casually. I also added a 1.5" extension chain in the back so it hangs just  a little lower depending on my top. Am in LOVE with it and love staring at it! LOL!


----------



## CocoB

phillj12 said:


> YES!!! I've been wearing it a ton, even tho I dress pretty casually. I also added a 1.5" extension chain in the back so it hangs just  a little lower depending on my top. Am in LOVE with it and love staring at it! LOL!



UGH, I so want the all gold too. I don't know how long I can hold out for!


----------



## Jinsun

sleepykitten said:


> I'm going to get a pair of sweet Alhambra MOP studs, would love to see some modeling pics  And any information on the comfort level, cause my ears are quite sensitive.
> 
> And what's the most cost effective way to get them? Does VCA participate in Neiman Marcus jewellery gift card event? I'm in LA, is there a place where I could buy them tax-free?



Also the vca store in Naples is tax free, but u may have to pay for shipping


----------



## love_it

.


----------



## sleepykitten

CocoB said:


> If you don't have a Betteridge in CA they'll ship from Connecticut tax free.


 
thank you for the advice, i got in touch with betteridge, and the earrings are currently back ordered, i can't wait to order from them


----------



## sleepykitten

Jinsun said:


> Also the vca store in Naples is tax free, but u may have to pay for shipping


 
Thank you for the recommendation, are you referring to the VCA boutique in Naples, FL? would I be charged tax if there is a VCA boutique in Los Angeles?


----------



## Jinsun

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, are you referring to the VCA boutique in Naples, FL? would I be charged tax if there is a VCA boutique in Los Angeles?



I have a NM that carries vca in NC but the Naples is an independent store so they don't charge out of state tax. But call just to be sure!


----------



## sleepykitten

Jinsun said:


> I have a NM that carries vca in NC but the Naples is an independent store so they don't charge out of state tax. But call just to be sure!



thank you


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay so excited!  My bracelet is finally returning from its repair, I should be getting it today!  And something else is comingback withit  Pics when it arrives!


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay so excited!  My bracelet is finally returning from its repair, I should be getting it today!  And something else is comingback withit  Pics when it arrives!



oooh whatcha get!?


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> oooh whatcha get!?


 
 you'll see!  Where is this darn delivery truck???  (looking out the window)


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> you'll see!  Where is this darn delivery truck???  (looking out the window)



tell it to hurry up! lol


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.


----------



## Junkenpo

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



LOVE that pop of green! It's such a pretty color and so happy to look at. Thank you for modeling and sharing. The malachite and turquoise are my favorite colors to see worn.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Junkenpo said:


> LOVE that pop of green! It's such a pretty color and so happy to look at. Thank you for modeling and sharing. The malachite and turquoise are my favorite colors to see worn.



Same here, Junkenpo.  Turquoise is still my fav, but malachite is right behind it.    I didn't think it'd love it nearly as much as I do.


----------



## I'll take two

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.


Looks lovely on you . Big congrats !!


----------



## Florasun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



This is such a gorgeous piece! Love the way you are wearing it - casually with your Breton shirt. Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## dialv

The malachite is stunning!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you all so much!

Flora, if I didn't wear my jewelry with casual clothes, I'd never get to enjoy it.


----------



## pedsdds

that malachite is gorgeous!!! I love pairing VCA with more casual clothing as well


----------



## kimber418

cavalier girl!  LOVE your malachite!  Congrats&#8230;&#8230;Mine is slowly becoming my favorite but
turquoise is still my all time favorite!

It looks awesome!


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



Just gorgeous!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



WOWOWOWOWWOW! That is all I can say. I am so glad you choose this piece. It is amazing. Will you get some earrings to match? I think you have the bracelet already? 

This is so pretty for year round color pop.


----------



## leonietje

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



Wow! So lovely. I had to quote it to get it on this page as well


----------



## Bethc

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



Just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.


So pretty.  
Looks like you found a nice strand with a lot of character.


----------



## chaneljewel

CG, your malachite necklace is beautiful!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> Flora, if I didn't wear my jewelry with casual clothes, I'd never get to enjoy it.


I am debating malachite verses turquoise.  I prefer green to blue but I don't wear much yellow gold!  Love your malachite!


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> I am debating malachite verses turquoise.  I prefer green to blue but I don't wear much yellow gold!  Love your malachite!



Tough decision!  They are both so pretty.  Even though you don't wear much yellow gold, you'd want to wear the malachite if you had it!!    The green looks so darn gorgeous with the yellow gold.  

I have the turquoise with white gold and I find that I personally have a hard time wearing it during the winter.  Maybe it's just me, but to me it says spring and summer and sunshine.   

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I agree with Sbelle.  The turquoise is beautiful but I wear it only during the Spring/Summer.
The malachite feels more year round/versatile.
Initially I worried about the green....too "lucky charms"...but once I saw it in real life, I had to have it.
The green seems to have a more elegant gem- like feel. 
Turquoise is fun and fresh.
The malachite earrings are VERY pretty...and universally flattering.  Blondes, women with dark hair, even redheads...


----------



## Hermesaholic

sbelle said:


> Tough decision!  They are both so pretty.  Even though you don't wear much yellow gold, you'd want to wear the malachite if you had it!!    The green looks so darn gorgeous with the yellow gold.
> 
> I have the turquoise with white gold and I find that I personally have a hard time wearing it during the winter.  Maybe it's just me, but to me it says spring and summer and sunshine.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Thanks. You nailed it. The turquoise seems seasonal to me as well.  I do have a hard time being comfortable with yellow gold near my face.  I don't mind it on my wrists.


----------



## Suzie

I wear my turquoise in winter, I just pair it with black.


----------



## Suzie

I can't wait, I am only 9 days away from my Hawaii trip and I am going to purchase the 10 motif MOP vintage Alhambra. We have no VCA here in Australia so I am very excited. I have sold a few things on ebay to fund my purchase.


----------



## CocoB

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sorry the picture of my malachite has taken so long, and that it's such a lousy picture.  I love it more every day.



This is such a beautiful piece - just stunning on you.


----------



## darkangel07760

I my sweet bracelet back and have already waved good bye to it, it is on its way to someone who won't abuse it like I did 
I got something else in exchange, a rose gold sweet carnelian clover necklace!  I will post pics, I love it so much, when it comes to delicate things, earrings and necklaces work best for me.


----------



## Florasun

Hi Girls! Not sure if anyone has posted, but there is a sweet Alhambra necklace on Betteridge estate now. It is YG, MOP for 1250.00


Suzie - enjoy your trip to Hawaii! Load up on VCA and do a reveal ASAP!


----------



## darkangel07760

Suzie said:


> I can't wait, I am only 9 days away from my Hawaii trip and I am going to purchase the 10 motif MOP vintage Alhambra. We have no VCA here in Australia so I am very excited. I have sold a few things on ebay to fund my purchase.


 
Yay!  Have fun


----------



## Suzie

Thank you ladies, 8 sleeps to go (not that I am counting)!


----------



## love_it

Suzie said:


> Thank you ladies, 8 sleeps to go (not that I am counting)!



Haha! Have a great time! maybe you will bring back  a little more than a 10 motif? you just never know


----------



## whatsnext

VCA group!  I'm home


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Suzie said:


> I can't wait, I am only 9 days away from my Hawaii trip and I am going to purchase the 10 motif MOP vintage Alhambra. We have no VCA here in Australia so I am very excited. I have sold a few things on ebay to fund my purchase.



So exciting!! I just love Hawaii. Have a great time and reveal when you return!!


----------



## afsweet

Any opinions on an adult wearing the sweet Alhambra line? 

I want something really dainty to wear everyday and stack/layer with other items. The SA said she does get adults who buy and wear the sweet Alhambra items, but I don't know how true that is since they're sooo tiny. 

Even a single motif is too big for what I want. I wouldn't really wear it layered, so I doubt I'd wear it much at all.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stephc005 said:


> Any opinions on an adult wearing the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> I want something really dainty to wear everyday and stack/layer with other items. The SA said she does get adults who buy and wear the sweet Alhambra items, but I don't know how true that is since they're sooo tiny.
> 
> Even a single motif is too big for what I want. I wouldn't really wear it layered, so I doubt I'd wear it much at all.


 If you love it that's all that matters.
Many adults here do collect the sweets....the ear studs, the bracelets and the necklaces.
If you are looking for something tiny and delicate, why not?


----------



## alf13

stephc005 said:


> Any opinions on an adult wearing the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> I want something really dainty to wear everyday and stack/layer with other items. The SA said she does get adults who buy and wear the sweet Alhambra items, but I don't know how true that is since they're sooo tiny.
> 
> Even a single motif is too big for what I want. I wouldn't really wear it layered, so I doubt I'd wear it much at all.


A friend of mine has the yellow gold/mop butterfly Sweet that she wears everyday. I love it on her! She had it customized by a jeweler - he bezeled her old engagement ring diamond and added it to the chain near one end of the butterfly. I've always thought that was such a cool idea. I'll snap a pic the next time I see her. Even w/o the diamond, the Sweet looks great on her.


----------



## beachy10

stephc005 said:


> Any opinions on an adult wearing the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> I want something really dainty to wear everyday and stack/layer with other items. The SA said she does get adults who buy and wear the sweet Alhambra items, but I don't know how true that is since they're sooo tiny.
> 
> Even a single motif is too big for what I want. I wouldn't really wear it layered, so I doubt I'd wear it much at all.


 

I hate when those SAs say it's for kids. I feel like they are just trying to get you to spend more on the vintage size.  I have yet to see one child wearing any VCA sweets.
I mean who would spend that kind of money on a kid who is just going to break it or lose it.
The sweets are great if you want something dainty or to layer or you just can't afford the price of the larger pendants. 

If you can't see yourself wearing it there are plenty of other options!


----------



## Junkenpo

Agreed. I love the sweets: I have bought the sweet bracelets in yg/mop clover and butterfly and the rg/carnelian heart. They look awesome stacked and super sweet and dainty by themselves. I'd imagine the necklaces are the same. 

I wore the butterfly/heart as a stack for year nearly everyday and had no problems. I bought the clover after that. They are light and as long as you aren't doing heavy work with your hands, they are easy to wear. Admittedly, once I bought my 5 motif bracelet I did start wearing the sweets less often, but I like having the option.


----------



## Candice0985

stephc005 said:


> Any opinions on an adult wearing the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> I want something really dainty to wear everyday and stack/layer with other items. The SA said she does get adults who buy and wear the sweet Alhambra items, but I don't know how true that is since they're sooo tiny.
> 
> Even a single motif is too big for what I want. I wouldn't really wear it layered, so I doubt I'd wear it much at all.



why not! they are delicate but great for layering with other dainty bracelets or just wearing on their own for a minimalist look 

I love seeing them layered today (bracelets) and love the studs. they are the perfect size for anyone who doesn't like statement earrings.


----------



## littleguccigirl

I'm about to make my first vca purchase and stuck between the sweets MOP or the vintage size of the clover. I'm just wondering if anyone has pics to show the 2 different ones and what everyone thinks of the 2 different sizes. Do you prefer the sweets more or the vintage size for more of a statement.


----------



## afsweet

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! DH and I are going to Paris for a few days so perhaps I will get a chance to try on some of the sweets there!


----------



## Suzie

stephc005 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement ladies! DH and I are going to Paris for a few days so perhaps I will get a chance to try on some of the sweets there!



The VCA stores in Paris are amazing, hopefully you get something to remember your trip.


----------



## Junkenpo

littleguccigirl said:


> I'm about to make my first vca purchase and stuck between the sweets MOP or the vintage size of the clover. I'm just wondering if anyone has pics to show the 2 different ones and what everyone thinks of the 2 different sizes. Do you prefer the sweets more or the vintage size for more of a statement.



Are you thing necklace or bracelet or earrings? There is actually quite a bit of difference in size.  I've posted this pic somewhere else, but here is my mop sweet and my onyx vintage. I love both. 







[/URL]


----------



## wintotty

Hi Ladies!!

I haven't been on this thread for the longest time, but wanted to get some advice here....

*IF* you want to sell one of the precious between the finger ring by VCA, where would you try to sell?  I want to avoid Ebay, since it is a decently expensive piece. Should I consign it?? Ann's fabulous find is actually nearby, so should I take a chance there? Any opinions??


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

wintotty said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I haven't been on this thread for the longest time, but wanted to get some advice here....
> 
> *IF* you want to sell one of the precious between the finger ring by VCA, where would you try to sell?  I want to avoid Ebay, since it is a decently expensive piece. Should I consign it?? Ann's fabulous find is actually nearby, so should I take a chance there? Any opinions??




 Ann's is the best consignment I have found as she offers a sliding scale. All the other places I have used do a 50/50 split or some cases 60/40.


----------



## Bethc

wintotty said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I haven't been on this thread for the longest time, but wanted to get some advice here....
> 
> *IF* you want to sell one of the precious between the finger ring by VCA, where would you try to sell?  I want to avoid Ebay, since it is a decently expensive piece. Should I consign it?? Ann's fabulous find is actually nearby, so should I take a chance there? Any opinions??



I've consigned with her many times, I can't say enough good things!


----------



## PurpleLo

Junkenpo said:


> Are you thing necklace or bracelet or earrings? There is actually quite a bit of difference in size.  I've posted this pic somewhere else, but here is my mop sweet and my onyx vintage. I love both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I love how graphic these two look together.


----------



## diamond lover

anyone can advice if this ring is VCA or a copy? I have not seen any VCA pieces with italics font markings. many thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12113332391...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## Florasun

wintotty said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I haven't been on this thread for the longest time, but wanted to get some advice here....
> 
> *IF* you want to sell one of the precious between the finger ring by VCA, where would you try to sell?  I want to avoid Ebay, since it is a decently expensive piece. Should I consign it?? Ann's fabulous find is actually nearby, so should I take a chance there? Any opinions??



I have used Ann, also. They are great. If you download the consignment agreement, there is a chart that shows what you will get per the 'sold' price.


----------



## Florasun

stephc005 said:


> Any opinions on an adult wearing the sweet Alhambra line?
> 
> I want something really dainty to wear everyday and stack/layer with other items. The SA said she does get adults who buy and wear the sweet Alhambra items, but I don't know how true that is since they're sooo tiny.
> 
> Even a single motif is too big for what I want. I wouldn't really wear it layered, so I doubt I'd wear it much at all.



I have the sweet MOP, and I am OLD! LOL!  I think they are great for every day. But also, it can depend on what you are wearing.


----------



## wintotty

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ann's is the best consignment I have found as she offers a sliding scale. All the other places I have used do a 50/50 split or some cases 60/40.




Thank you! Will look into that route for sure!


----------



## wintotty

Bethc said:


> I've consigned with her many times, I can't say enough good things!




Thanks for the good review! That's what I have been hearing from different people!


----------



## wintotty

Florasun said:


> I have used Ann, also. They are great. If you download the consignment agreement, there is a chart that shows what you will get per the 'sold' price.




I will go take a look at Sold item now!!


----------



## diamond lover

diamond lover said:


> anyone can advice if this ring is VCA or a copy? I have not seen any VCA pieces with italics font markings. many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12113332391...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649&autorefresh=true


 

I am the high bidder and is about to pay. Can anyone take a look if this ring is real or not? I have a few vca rings but none of them have Italian font markings, mine are either size 50 or 51, no half size up, this one in listing is 53.5.  Many thanks!!!


----------



## alf13

Looking at all the lovely "real-life" photos has convinced me that I *need* the vintage Alhambra bracelet in the rose gold. I just ordered it from the VCA website; it's supposed to to arrive in my hot little hands on Friday! I'm so excited! I feel like I've been stuck in a Cartier rut (not that it's a bad thing, lol) with my Clou and Love cuff, and now I'm hankering after something a bit more feminine and pretty!


----------



## Suzie

diamond lover said:


> I am the high bidder and is about to pay. Can anyone take a look if this ring is real or not? I have a few vca rings but none of them have Italian font markings, mine are either size 50 or 51, no half size up, this one in listing is 53.5.  Many thanks!!!



Sorry, I am not sure, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Suzie

alf13 said:


> Looking at all the lovely "real-life" photos has convinced me that I *need* the vintage Alhambra bracelet in the rose gold. I just ordered it from the VCA website; it's supposed to to arrive in my hot little hands on Friday! I'm so excited! I feel like I've been stuck in a Cartier rut (not that it's a bad thing, lol) with my Clou and Love cuff, and now I'm hankering after something a bit more feminine and pretty!



It is a gorgeous bracelet, congrats.


----------



## I'll take two

diamond lover said:


> I am the high bidder and is about to pay. Can anyone take a look if this ring is real or not? I have a few vca rings but none of them have Italian font markings, mine are either size 50 or 51, no half size up, this one in listing is 53.5.  Many thanks!!!


I have several VCA rings and have never seen or been offered one in a half size .Perhaps they have in the past ?
That said I suppose it is possible it was a special order.
Why don't you ring a store to ask them . You don't need to tell them that you have bought one on eBay which is always a bit of a gamble . If something looks too good to be true it often is .


----------



## emma4ever

Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.


----------



## MYH

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.


This looks gorgeous on you!  Congrats


----------



## Jinsun

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.



Stunning!  So jealous!


----------



## *emma*

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.


Looks fabulous! Congratulations and enjoy your beautiful pendant!


----------



## Suzie

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.



Just gorgeous.


----------



## pedsdds

your husband did good, so pretty!!! happy anniversary!


----------



## etoupebirkin

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.



It looks perfect on you!


----------



## Longchamp

diamond lover said:


> I am the high bidder and is about to pay. Can anyone take a look if this ring is real or not? I have a few vca rings but none of them have Italian font markings, mine are either size 50 or 51, no half size up, this one in listing is 53.5.  Many thanks!!!


 
I have this ring in YG.  Looks like you didn't get the ring. --Good for you!!

Would have been a 3000 dollar fake VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

diamond lover said:


> I am the high bidder and is about to pay. Can anyone take a look if this ring is real or not? I have a few vca rings but none of them have Italian font markings, mine are either size 50 or 51, no half size up, this one in listing is 53.5.  Many thanks!!!


Did you get the ring? It looks as if a best offer was accepted. 
I noticed that the "appraisal" was was handwritten in blue ink but the first number of the appraised value is overwritten in black ink.  It appears that somebody tried to increase the number. 
Huge red flag.


----------



## chaneljewel

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.



Very nice!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you get the ring? It looks as if a best offer was accepted.
> I noticed that the "appraisal" was was handwritten in blue ink but the first number of the *appraised value is overwritten in black ink*.  It appears that somebody tried to increase the number.
> Huge red flag.



Seriously!  Who would do that and think people wouldn't notice or care ?

Looks like the item was relisted.


----------



## diamond lover

texasgirliegirl said:


> Did you get the ring? It looks as if a best offer was accepted.
> I noticed that the "appraisal" was was handwritten in blue ink but the first number of the appraised value is overwritten in black ink.  It appears that somebody tried to increase the number.
> Huge red flag.


 

I had doubts so I apologised to seller that I didn't want it anymore. the ring band should be thicker nearer to alhambra but it looks like the ring band thickness is the same all the way through. and the biggest concern is the markings, I have abt 10 VCA pieces and none of them have this kind of fonts and ring size.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

My SA has a 20 malachite and they offer 6,12 mon no interest...PM me for SA info.


----------



## chaneljewel

ALLinTHEbag said:


> My SA has a 20 malachite and they offer 6,12 mon no interest...PM me for SA info.



Oh so tempting!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

chaneljewel said:


> Oh so tempting!


  I know. If I did not have two LE malachite 10's I would get it. I prefer the all malachite version. I bought the bracelet. When I think how much the LE's were....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.



It is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! WOW!!


----------



## Candice0985

my new sweet mop bracelet


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> my new sweet mop bracelet
> View attachment 2236917
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236918



Love it!!! Looks great layered!


----------



## Candice0985

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Love it!!! Looks great layered!



thanks allinthebag


----------



## alf13

My pink gold vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet was delivered today! I'm in love! The pink gold just seems to glow! I'll post a pic this weekend.

I love the packaging that VCA ships their items in! It was like an Easter basket for grown-ups! I wish I had thought to take a picture of that before I opened everything up.


----------



## sleepykitten

alf13 said:


> My pink gold vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet was delivered today! I'm in love! The pink gold just seems to glow! I'll post a pic this weekend.
> 
> I love the packaging that VCA ships their items in! It was like an Easter basket for grown-ups! I wish I had thought to take a picture of that before I opened everything up.



congrats! can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Candice0985

alf13 said:


> My pink gold vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet was delivered today! I'm in love! The pink gold just seems to glow! I'll post a pic this weekend.
> 
> I love the packaging that VCA ships their items in! It was like an Easter basket for grown-ups! I wish I had thought to take a picture of that before I opened everything up.



I love VCA's rose gold! congrats


----------



## Suzie

Candice0985 said:


> my new sweet mop bracelet
> View attachment 2236917
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236918



So pretty and delicate.


----------



## Suzie

alf13 said:


> My pink gold vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet was delivered today! I'm in love! The pink gold just seems to glow! I'll post a pic this weekend.
> 
> I love the packaging that VCA ships their items in! It was like an Easter basket for grown-ups! I wish I had thought to take a picture of that before I opened everything up.



Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> my new sweet mop bracelet
> View attachment 2236917
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236918



Congrats sweetie, it looks really lovely alongside your other bracelets!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats sweetie, it looks really lovely alongside your other bracelets!!!



thanks sprinkles & bling! I love your bracelet stack of sweets!


----------



## Candice0985

Suzie said:


> So pretty and delicate.



thanks Suzie  are you looking forward to your trip?


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> my new sweet mop bracelet
> View attachment 2236917
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236918



Candice - Love your new addition!


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Candice - Love your new addition!



Thanks! 
I probably bore tpf with my dainty bracelets but I've learned from much trial and error that this is what I love the most


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks!
> I probably bore tpf with my dainty bracelets but I've learned from much trial and error that this is what I love the most



They look perfect on you, Candace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. If I did not have two LE malachite 10's I would get it. I prefer the all malachite version. I bought the bracelet. When I think how much the LE's were....


 You can always later an all malachite 20 with one of your LE tens...
You "need" the earrings....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

alf13 said:


> My pink gold vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet was delivered today! I'm in love! The pink gold just seems to glow! I'll post a pic this weekend.
> 
> I love the packaging that VCA ships their items in! It was like an Easter basket for grown-ups! I wish I had thought to take a picture of that before I opened everything up.


Lovely piece.
Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks!
> I probably bore tpf with my dainty bracelets but I've learned from much trial and error that this is what I love the most


 One can never feel bored with your lovely photos....


----------



## alf13

Lazy day in the hammock with my pink gold VCA!


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> One can never feel bored with your lovely photos....



thanks TGG


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> They look perfect on you, Candace!



thanks CG!


----------



## Candice0985

alf13 said:


> Lazy day in the hammock with my pink gold VCA!



gorgeous! what a nice day...hammock and a RG 5 motif ...jealous


----------



## Suzie

Candice0985 said:


> thanks Suzie  are you looking forward to your trip?



2 more sleeps!


----------



## Suzie

alf13 said:


> Lazy day in the hammock with my pink gold VCA!



It looks beautiful on you, perfect on your skin tone.


----------



## alf13

Thank you, ladies! I'm already daydreaming about my next piece!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

alf13 said:


> Lazy day in the hammock with my pink gold VCA!


So pretty!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

alf13 said:


> Lazy day in the hammock with my pink gold VCA!



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## missnikki

Does anyone know if VCA will authenticate a item for free if I take it in?


----------



## Junkenpo

Got in a quick weekend on Oahu and got to dash in and out of NM. I wish it were next weekend for all the 4th sales, but there were still some good deals to be had. NM is the only place I ever see size 34 sold in any style of shoe, so cute!  

I also peeked at the VCA counter... they had wg frivole necklace and wg small frivole earrings. Looked like a 20 motif onyx in the wall and I couldn't tell if it were pink or yellow gold, but possible a 20 motif and a magic TE/Carnelian long necklace. A pair of sweet carnelian clover earrings caught my eye...I was really tempted to bring those home, but I behaved myself. 

I miss being on Oahu more often!


----------



## chaneljewel

Does anyone know when the next double or triple points will be for NM which includes vca?   Also, any special LE pieces coming out in the next couple of months?


----------



## Florasun

Betteridge Estate has a pair of the Alhambra chandelier earrings for 9600. I am not sure what current retail is, so I don't know if this is a good deal.


----------



## Florasun

alf13 said:


> Lazy day in the hammock with my pink gold VCA!



Love this! Next up on my VCA wishlist: pink gold!


----------



## sbelle

missnikki said:


> Does anyone know if VCA will authenticate a item for free if I take it in?



Two or three years ago I asked about authentication, and was quoted a $500 fee.


----------



## Valentinegirl

It's $1K as of last year. It may be more now.


----------



## chaneljewel

Does anyone have the Frivoli btf ring?  I'd love to see a picture (tried to look one up but couldn't find any) and know pros/cons of it.  Thanks!


----------



## Valentinegirl

I assume U  mean the frivole, double flower ring?  It's my favorite ring. Stunning. I tried it on, but I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## chaneljewel

Valentinegirl said:


> I assume U  mean the frivole, double flower ring?  It's my favorite ring. Stunning. I tried it on, but I haven't bought it yet.



Yes, that's the one.  Are there any pics of tpfers who have one?


----------



## Candice0985

chaneljewel said:


> Yes, that's the one.  Are there any pics of tpfers who have one?



I think it's brand new! hopefully a tpfer has picked one up


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can always later an all malachite 20 with one of your LE tens...
> You "need" the earrings....


   Such an enabler...


----------



## chaneljewel

chaneljewel said:


> Yes, that's the one.  Are there any pics of tpfers who have one?



I have one on hold but want more info on it.  It is considered a between the finger ring according to vca website.


----------



## Hermesaholic

The turquoise myth???  Does anyone buy the turquoise stories about scarcity and no perfect materials and so forth? I wondering if they are hoarding to sell next year at higher prices.  Tell me I am just a cynic!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

chaneljewel said:


> Yes, that's the one.  Are there any pics of tpfers who have one?



I have it, do you mean the Yellow gold, 2 flower ring? I love it. Will post pics . If you look in the reference forum, Beachy is modeling it.
This one?

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2880/Frivole Between the Finger Ring


----------



## phillj12

emma4ever said:


> Just got my anniversary gift yesterday, medium cosmos pendant. Love it so much. The size is perfect for me, a little bigger than my magic alhambra pendant.



Stunning! What a great anniversary gift!!


----------



## chaneljewel

sjunky13 said:


> I have it, do you mean the Yellow gold, 2 flower ring? I love it. Will post pics . If you look in the reference forum, Beachy is modeling it.
> This one?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2880/Frivole Between the Finger Ring



Yes!  I love this ring too!  It's exquisite!


----------



## Suzie

I went to the VCA in Neimans today at the Ala Moana and they did not have the 10 motif Mop in WG but the lady is going to get one sent over from the mainland for me.


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> I went to the VCA in Neimans today at the Ala Moana and they did not have the 10 motif Mop in WG but the lady is going to get one sent over from the mainland for me.



congrats Suzie, hope it all works out for ya!  how's the shopping so far?  and the food?


----------



## Junkenpo

Suzie said:


> I went to the VCA in Neimans today at the Ala Moana and they did not have the 10 motif Mop in WG but the lady is going to get one sent over from the mainland for me.



Lucky duck! Enjoy Oahu! I miss being up there for the 4th. I miss the people watching and the shopping... and the sales!


----------



## baileylab

Suzie said:


> I went to the VCA in Neimans today at the Ala Moana and they did not have the 10 motif Mop in WG but the lady is going to get one sent over from the mainland for me.



Just in case, there's another VCA inside Duty Free. but you will get your purchase when you board your flight. you save on taxes tho.

I didnt know there was a VCA at Neiman's Ala Moana.


----------



## Suzie

baileylab said:


> Just in case, there's another VCA inside Duty Free. but you will get your purchase when you board your flight. you save on taxes tho.
> 
> I didnt know there was a VCA at Neiman's Ala Moana.



I went there and did not see a WG 10 motif, I had actually phoned them the week before and they said that they did not have one.


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> congrats Suzie, hope it all works out for ya!  how's the shopping so far?  and the food?



I was a little bit disappointed with Neiman Marcus, they did not stock Mary Katrantzou and a few others that they do on-line. I guess last year I was in Dubai and London so the shopping was really great.

Nowadays though everything is a keypad away to purchases.


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> Lucky duck! Enjoy Oahu! I miss being up there for the 4th. I miss the people watching and the shopping... and the sales!



The weather is gorgeous, looking forward to the fireworks tomorrow night.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I went to the VCA in Neimans today at the Ala Moana and they did not have the 10 motif Mop in WG but the lady is going to get one sent over from the mainland for me.


Have a great holiday and good hunting !!!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Have a great holiday and good hunting !!!



Thanks Sweetie. We enjoyed Nobu last night but we ate at Alan Wong's tonight and it was fair, not sure what all the fuss is about!


----------



## chaneljewel

Such a great place for a vacation, Suzie...and just sooooo pretty!  Hope your shopping means lots of goodies!  Can't wait to see all of them!


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> Such a great place for a vacation, Suzie...and just sooooo pretty!  Hope your shopping means lots of goodies!  Can't wait to see all of them!



As long as I get the necklace and nothing else I will be very happy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> The turquoise myth???  Does anyone buy the turquoise stories about scarcity and no perfect materials and so forth? I wondering if they are hoarding to sell next year at higher prices.  Tell me I am just a cynic!!!!


I have wondered the same...why would VCA feature it in their catalogue of its rare? Turquoise is not rare in general...
I have heard reports that it's available in Europe...but I have also heard that the mines had issues....


----------



## chaneljewel

Suzie, I'm the same way...get my mind fixated on something and nothing else matters.  Have to have it...haha!
I'm always wondering about the turquoise issue too.  Seems it's everywhere but I'm sure VCA only uses the highest quality turquoise...maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> Suzie, I'm the same way...get my mind fixated on something and nothing else matters.  Have to have it...haha!
> I'm always wondering about the turquoise issue too.  Seems it's everywhere but I'm sure VCA only uses the highest quality turquoise...maybe that's the problem.



At the 2 stores here in Hawaii there was no turquoise on display.


----------



## chaneljewel

Suzie said:


> At the 2 stores here in Hawaii there was no turquoise on display.



I just think vca uses the best quality turquoise so that's why there might be a shortage for vca pieces.   Hope your necklace is found Suzie!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> I just think vca uses the best quality turquoise so that's why there might be a shortage for vca pieces.   Hope your necklace is found Suzie!!



And, the color is perfectly matched.  It's unlike MOP, malachite, and tiger eye where you expect some variation.


----------



## park56

Suzie said:


> Thanks Sweetie. We enjoyed Nobu last night but we ate at Alan Wong's tonight and it was fair, not sure what all the fuss is about!



You can't go wrong with Nobu.  Good luck with your shopping!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

chaneljewel said:


> I just think vca uses the best quality turquoise so that's why there might be a shortage for vca pieces.   Hope your necklace is found Suzie!!


I did speak with VCA and they confirmed that they do use stabilized turquoise.  In fact they state it on their website.


----------



## Candice0985

Hermesaholic said:


> I did speak with VCA and they confirmed that they do use stabilized turquoise.  In fact they state it on their website.



what is stabilized turquoise, that isn't when they crush it up and reform it for a more uniform colour is it? I would hope not for the prices VCA charges....


----------



## katmb

Candice0985 said:


> what is stabilized turquoise, that isn't when they crush it up and reform it for a more uniform colour is it? I would hope not for the prices VCA charges....


 
Stabilized turquoise just means it is coated to provide strength and colorfastness. Natural turquoise is very fragile. In addition, it is very porous and changes color over time to various shades of green. Stabilized turquoise is not the same as enhanced or reconstituted turquoise.


----------



## Candice0985

katmb said:


> Stabilized turquoise just means it is coated to provide strength and colorfastness. Natural turquoise is very fragile. In addition, it is very porous and changes color over time to various shades of green. Stabilized turquoise is not the same as enhanced or reconstituted turquoise.



ok great, thanks for the info! I didn't think VCA would use reconstituted


----------



## Hermesaholic

Candice0985 said:


> ok great, thanks for the info! I didn't think VCA would use reconstituted


yes --stabilization is quite common and generally accepted however there is very very fine gem quality turquoise that is completely untreated.  Its scarce but it does exist.  at these prices i was a little surprised.


----------



## Suzie

They called me from the Neiman Marcus boutique at Ala Moana and the necklace will be in tomorrow afternoon, it is on its way from Las Vegas.


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> yes --stabilization is quite common and generally accepted however there is very very fine gem quality turquoise that is completely untreated.  Its scarce but it does exist.  at these prices i was a little surprised.



I was told that the Turquoise was not treated in any way. That they used the highest quality available and that is why it is so rare and more $$ than other stones.  I had asked about it and I am kind of shocked it is stabilized. 
From what I heard, the stabilized turquoise is not the best quality at all. I hope I am wrong as I do like my VCA Turquoise and I have  tried matching it with other brands and the VCA does seem rich and deep compared to other brands. But if they are just coating it and making it darker themselves.......
I agree at the prices we should be getting the best. Then again MOP is hardly rare and we pay a lot for that too. LOL.


----------



## katmb

sjunky13 said:


> I was told that the Turquoise was not treated in any way. That they used the highest quality available and that is why it is so rare and more $$ than other stones.  I had asked about it and I am kind of shocked it is stabilized.
> From what I heard, the stabilized turquoise is not the best quality at all. I hope I am wrong as I do like my VCA Turquoise and I have  tried matching it with other brands and the VCA does seem rich and deep compared to other brands. But if they are just coating it and making it darker themselves.......
> I agree at the prices we should be getting the best. Then again MOP is hardly rare and we pay a lot for that too. LOL.



This is what the Van Cleef website says:

The nature and structure of turquoise makes it inevitable that there could be some changes to its color overtime due to contact with acids or heat. This is why Van Cleef & Arpels chooses to buy turquoise whose rough stone color has been protected with a stabilization process.


----------



## katmb

Has anyone seen the new Cosmos BTF ring?


----------



## Junkenpo

katmb said:


> This is what the Van Cleef website says:
> 
> The nature and structure of turquoise makes it inevitable that there could be some changes to its color overtime due to contact with acids or heat. This is why Van Cleef & Arpels chooses to buy turquoise whose rough stone color has been protected with a stabilization process.



I wonder what VCA turquoise looks like before stabilization? 

Here's a link to one type of stabilized turquoise.. very pale before the process.  I wonder how much changes in the turquoise VCA sources... is it more waxing/oiling the stone than a clear resin or pressure process? Google seems to say that most turquoise on the market is stabilized somehow because of its softness. Some sites venture to say only 3% is probably natural with no treatments whatsoever.


----------



## Suzie

katmb said:


> Has anyone seen the new Cosmos BTF ring?
> 
> View attachment 2246863



That ring is gorgeous.


----------



## chaneljewel

That cosmos ring is stunning!!


----------



## Suzie

I picked up my necklace today, even though all of you ladies know what it looks like is a pic with my bracelet.

I was wearing my turquoise ring today and the SA said oh wow, they are not making any turquoise pieces anymore.


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> I picked up my necklace today, even though all of you ladies know what it looks like is a pic with my bracelet.
> 
> I was wearing my turquoise ring today and the SA said oh wow, they are not making any turquoise pieces anymore.



Congrats Suzie!   Now you need to post an updated family photo!!!  shopping in Hawaii is proving very fruitful for you..Does the MOP match your bracelet?  They both look very white-ish on my screen ( i like that).  Some MOP i have seen in the past had too much pink-ish hue.....Enjoy


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Congrats Suzie!   Now you need to post an updated family photo!!!  shopping in Hawaii is proving very fruitful for you..Does the MOP match your bracelet?  They both look very white-ish on my screen ( i like that).  Some MOP i have seen in the past had too much pink-ish hue.....Enjoy



Thank so much wantitneedit, yes, they appear to match quite well and look to be white-ish which I prefer, I just lucked out I guess! It looks really good attached to the 5 and is a good length.

I will take an updated pick when I get home.


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> I picked up my necklace today, even though all of you ladies know what it looks like is a pic with my bracelet.
> 
> I was wearing my turquoise ring today and the SA said oh wow, they are not making any turquoise pieces anymore.



suzie,  You might wanna watermark your pics!!!


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> suzie,  You might wanna watermark your pics!!!



Duh, you think I would learn by now. Do you know how to do it on your iPad?


----------



## wantitneedit

Suzie said:


> Duh, you think I would learn by now. Do you know how to do it on your iPad?



Sorry luv, maybe the H forum gals or ebay forum girls can help you...


----------



## Suzie

wantitneedit said:


> Sorry luv, maybe the H forum gals or ebay forum girls can help you...



In my haste to show everyone I should have thought about that. Oh well.


----------



## Suzie

I just removed the pic until I figure it out.


----------



## dolphingirl

Susie, love your collection.  

I was literally salivating when I went to the VCA boutique today.  Loved everything there.  

Saw the 20 motif malachite. Just stunning!


----------



## Suzie

dolphingirl said:


> Susie, love your collection.
> 
> I was literally salivating when I went to the VCA boutique today.  Loved everything there.
> 
> Saw the 20 motif malachite. Just stunning!



It is  a stunning colour, from what I have seen in the photos, if only they made it with WG I would be all over it like a rat up a drainpipe.


----------



## Bethc

Congrats Suzie!! I love the malachite too, but I rarely wear yg. 

On the turquoise discussion, I have a large turquoise motif (almost the size of a magic piece) in yg.  My SA said they never make large pieces of turquoise anymore and then said that they would probably buy it back from me.   I rarely wear it because it's yg, but I know I'll regret it if I sell it.


----------



## cupcake34

Do you ladies think that the Perlee clover bangle and the BTF butterfly ring will still be available in years to come or do you think that these items/collections will be discontinued soon?


----------



## pedsdds

hello ladies! anyone have intel on lapis? is it available in Paris now? will it be available in the states any time soon?


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Congrats Suzie!! I love the malachite too, but I rarely wear yg.
> 
> On the turquoise discussion, I have a large turquoise motif (almost the size of a magic piece) in yg.  My SA said they never make large pieces of turquoise anymore and then said that they would probably buy it back from me.   I rarely wear it because it's yg, but I know I'll regret it if I sell it.



That must be a stunning piece Beth. Amazing that they would want to buy it back from you, maybe you could do your own price hikes like they do.


----------



## Suzie

Hope this works.


----------



## pedsdds

Suzie said:


> Hope this works.



that's so beautiful suzie! please post some modeling pictures if you get the chance! enjoy your time in Hawaii!!


----------



## sjunky13

Suzie said:


> Hope this works.



GORGEOUS!!!!  Are you going to link it with your bracelet? 



OT, are people stealing pics? 

if so, I would mark them over the item, they can still crop that pic.


----------



## Suzie

One more.


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!  Are you going to link it with your bracelet?
> 
> 
> 
> OT, are people stealing pics?
> 
> if so, I would mark them over the item, they can still crop that pic.



Yes, the horrible ex member on here poodlgrl (that is her ebay name) she steals Hermes CDC photos and also our VCA pics and used them in her listings.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> One more.


 
So beautiful Suz!!!  Goes perfect with your bracelet.  Enjoy your Hawiian vacy!!!!


----------



## MYH

Suzie said:


> Hope this works.


I'm so excited to see your pics.  I feel like we have all been waiting along with you to get your beautiful necklace and bracelet.   They are both beautiful and will look great against your tanned Hawaiian skin.   Congrats.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful set Suzie!  I have the bracelet and now want a necklace to match it...haha!   Enjoy!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Suzie said:


> One more.


love this picture--hilarious --and stunning Van Cleef  to boot!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> So beautiful Suz!!!  Goes perfect with your bracelet.  Enjoy your Hawiian vacy!!!!



Thank you, I am enjoying it very much. a little too much my expanding waistline is telling me.


----------



## Suzie

Hermesaholic said:


> love this picture--hilarious --and stunning Van Cleef  to boot!



Thank you, I was also lucky enough to score a Hermes galop ring that they are sending over from the mainland! I pick it up Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful set Suzie!  I have the bracelet and now want a necklace to match it...haha!   Enjoy!



I don't blame you. I feel that this was better on my wallet than getting 2 x 10's or 1 x 20. I already have a 20 turquoise so this was a better way to have more versatility.

I also have a wg 10 motif (which they don't make anymore that I bought from Betterige) I might add the MOP to the WG and see if it works.


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> I'm so excited to see your pics.  I feel like we have all been waiting along with you to get your beautiful necklace and bracelet.   They are both beautiful and will look great against your tanned Hawaiian skin.   Congrats.



Thank you so much MYH. I am happy with what I have now, I also have another VCA that is on it's way to Oz that I bought privately. The WG frivole earrings so I am so done!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Grats Suzie! It looks GORGEOUS, especially on you!

The food options are always my favorite part of visiting Oahu. It makes me wish I had eaten out more often when I went to UH and when I had to visit DH (when he was still DF) when he lived there. 

Eating and shopping are the best. lol


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> Grats Suzie! It looks GORGEOUS, especially on you!
> 
> The food options are always my favorite part of visiting Oahu. It makes me wish I had eaten out more often when I went to UH and when I had to visit DH (when he was still DF) when he lived there.
> 
> Eating and shopping are the best. lol



I am certainly doing plenty of that, going to Morimoto tonight.


----------



## sjunky13

Suzie said:


> One more.




LOVE! 

Glad you changed the watermark too!


----------



## Suzie

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE!
> 
> Glad you changed the watermark too!



I am an old bird so I can be a bit techno challenged.


----------



## chaneljewel

Is it hard to watermark photos, Suzie?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Great pieces, Suzie!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Suzie said:


> Hope this works.



Congrats, so beautiful!!! Have a fun and relaxing time the rest of your trip!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I saw this and can't believe someone would sell it let alone anyone would buy it...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...225409?pt=US_Fine_Jewelry&hash=item257fff43c1


----------



## MYH

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I saw this and can't believe someone would sell it let alone anyone would buy it...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...225409?pt=US_Fine_Jewelry&hash=item257fff43c1


That's terrible!  I'm sure it's being sold so that some shady person with fake van cleef can sell it with the authenticity card and pass it off as authentic.  Shady behavior all around! Both seller and potential buyer.  Hope nobody buys that thing.


----------



## Candice0985

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I saw this and can't believe someone would sell it let alone anyone would buy it...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...225409?pt=US_Fine_Jewelry&hash=item257fff43c1



that is so weird! but then again I always find it strange when people buy VCA or Cartier boxes for $100.00  or more!


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> Is it hard to watermark photos, Suzie?



I bough an app for my iPad, Iwatermark for $1.99 and it took about 2 mins, pretty easy.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Great pieces, Suzie!!!



Thank you texasgirlirgirl, so happy with my pieces now.


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats, so beautiful!!! Have a fun and relaxing time the rest of your trip!!!



I will, thank you.


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks Suzie...will give it a try!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

MYH said:


> That's terrible!  I'm sure it's being sold so that some shady person with fake van cleef can sell it with the authenticity card and pass it off as authentic.  Shady behavior all around! Both seller and potential buyer.  Hope nobody buys that thing.


  Yes, I agree on both counts. Just terrible.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Candice0985 said:


> that is so weird! but then again I always find it strange when people buy VCA or Cartier boxes for $100.00  or more!



I know. I just do not understand that at all


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Beautiful pieces Suzie! Hope you are having an amazing time!


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Beautiful pieces Suzie! Hope you are having an amazing time!



I am, thank you Allinthebag. Beautiful weather here.


----------



## momo721

Suzie, I love your new necklace! I am debating myself between getting a 10 or saving longer for 20--but after seeing your pic with the 10 and 5 together, I may go that route! How are you liking it?


----------



## MYH

Not to steer the convo off of Suzie's lovely new pieces but out of curiosity, does anyone know what discount the VCA SAs in the US receive on VCA pieces?  Or is it a closely guarded secret?


----------



## Suzie

momo721 said:


> Suzie, I love your new necklace! I am debating myself between getting a 10 or saving longer for 20--but after seeing your pic with the 10 and 5 together, I may go that route! How are you liking it?



Yes, I am liking the length, it is shorter than my 20 but a different look.


----------



## kim_mac

suzie, congrats on the necklace.  looks lovely on you!  enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Suzie

kim_mac said:


> suzie, congrats on the necklace.  looks lovely on you!  enjoy the rest of your trip!



Thank you Kim_mac.


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Thank you, I am enjoying it very much. a little too much my expanding waistline is telling me.



Te he he!! Oh who cares right now. Just enjoy your vacay and you can go back to reality and non-exotic food when you get back home


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> Not to steer the convo off of Suzie's lovely new pieces but out of curiosity, does anyone know what discount the VCA SAs in the US receive on VCA pieces?  Or is it a closely guarded secret?



Steer away, I have totally hogged this thread! I don't have the answer to your question though.


----------



## Florasun

Suzie said:


> One more.



Suzie, I love your new necklace! In this photo is it attached to your bracelet? I think it will look fabulous layered with your WG. Congrats on your gallop ring also. How much longer are you in Hawaii? I'm so jealous!


----------



## kimber418

Suzie,

Love your WG Mother of Pearl!   Was it hard to find that piece in WG?  I love white gold and wear it most of the time however I have purchased all my VCA in YG with the exception of my pave frivole earrings.  It would be dangerous for me to start collecting 20 motifs in WG but I love the MOP in WG!   Love it on you also!  Have a fun trip!


----------



## zhou_l

Beautiful photos all of you ladies! I'm debating on my first VCA piece.. Anyone knows the price of Frivole small ear clips in YG in Paris?


----------



## avedashiva

Suzie said:


> Steer away, I have totally hogged this thread! I don't have the answer to your question though.




Suzie lovely additions. I have to now google a pic of the gallop ring.


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> Suzie, I love your new necklace! In this photo is it attached to your bracelet? I think it will look fabulous layered with your WG. Congrats on your gallop ring also. How much longer are you in Hawaii? I'm so jealous!



Thank you Florasun, we are here till Sunday. It is very relaxing


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Suzie,
> 
> Love your WG Mother of Pearl!   Was it hard to find that piece in WG?  I love white gold and wear it most of the time however I have purchased all my VCA in YG with the exception of my pave frivole earrings.  It would be dangerous for me to start collecting 20 motifs in WG but I love the MOP in WG!   Love it on you also!  Have a fun trip!



The Hawaii Neiman Marcus store got it in from Las Vegas in a couple of days, so I don't think that it is hard to find.


----------



## Suzie

avedashiva said:


> Suzie lovely additions. I have to now google a pic of the gallop ring.



I will take a photo when it arrives. It is a horses head and I am getting the GM which is the horses head is longways on your finger.


----------



## dialv

Has anyone spotted a Magic malachite pendant anywhere?


----------



## pedsdds

dialv said:


> Has anyone spotted a Magic malachite pendant anywhere?



there was one along with a 20 motif at the Dallas Neiman Marcus boutique this weekend! hope that helps!


----------



## dolphingirl

pedsdds said:


> there was one along with a 20 motif at the Dallas Neiman Marcus boutique this weekend! hope that helps!



Beverly Hills and Las Vegas Crystal VCA both have one 20 motif necklace.  Looks like it is not that limited and a good SA should be able to locate any malachite piece if anyone really wants one.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Look who is back trying to sell the 20 motif she bought...now all of a sudden it has a certificate that it did not come with originally and the box...lol
When she bought it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350770428147

Her listing now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item19df06a8b8


----------



## phillj12

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Look who is back trying to sell the 20 motif she bought...now all of a sudden it has a certificate that it did not come with originally and the box...lol
> When she bought it:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350770428147
> 
> Her listing now:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item19df06a8b8



OMG, that is crazy!!!


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Look who is back trying to sell the 20 motif she bought...now all of a sudden it has a certificate that it did not come with originally and the box...lol
> When she bought it:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350770428147
> 
> Her listing now:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VAN-CLEEF-A...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item19df06a8b8



Obviously, it cannot match the necklace, can it?


----------



## Bethc

I don't know how?

Here's the info from the 1st sale




And the certificate has the same # 




I wonder if VCA would issue a new certificate if I "lost" one?  The box is easy.


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone ever get free gifts from their SA for their loyalty and purchases?  If so, what did you get and did u have to ask for something?  Do you think it's tacky to ask?

When I got my carnelian bracelet my husband mentioned it was my bday and asked if they could throw a little something in and I got a lovely candle. My SIL got a few extra travel pouches with her last purchase.

I'm looking to buy a 10 motif yg/mop and a matching bracelet and was wondering if I should ask for something. I wouldn't mind extra travel pouches for my other jewelry.  This would be my 4th and 5th purchase from the same SA.


----------



## Jinsun

Suzie said:


> One more.



My turn, congrats suzie!


----------



## ghoztz

Bethc said:


> I don't know how?
> 
> Here's the info from the 1st sale
> 
> View attachment 2253606
> 
> 
> And the certificate has the same #
> 
> View attachment 2253609
> 
> 
> I wonder if VCA would issue a new certificate if I "lost" one?  The box is easy.


Sorry for not being in the loop!!  Does it mean this seller is selling a fake VCA necklace and using an authentic VCA certificate trying to disguise its fake-ness??  If so, this is very crazy!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Suzie said:


> Obviously, it cannot match the necklace, can it?



Ironically, it does!! Odd though because it was not originally sold with it back in April?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ghoztz said:


> Sorry for not being in the loop!!  Does it mean this seller is selling a fake VCA necklace and using an authentic VCA certificate trying to disguise its fake-ness??  If so, this is very crazy!!



They could have taken it to VCA and gotten a cert reissued but I always thought they would use current date? Maybe not.


----------



## ghoztz

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They could have taken it to VCA and gotten a cert reissued but I always thought they would use current date? Maybe not.


If VCA, just if, is willing to reissue the cert, then I guess the necklace is indeed authentic.  You made a good point though, why wouldn't VCA use current date??  I guess they need to check the data and reissue the date of purchase...


----------



## love_it

Jinsun said:


> Anyone ever get free gifts from their SA for their loyalty and purchases?  If so, what did you get and did u have to ask for something?  Do you think it's tacky to ask?
> 
> When I got my carnelian bracelet my husband mentioned it was my bday and asked if they could throw a little something in and I got a lovely candle. My SIL got a few extra travel pouches with her last purchase.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a 10 motif yg/mop and a matching bracelet and was wondering if I should ask for something. I wouldn't mind extra travel pouches for my other jewelry.  This would be my 4th and 5th purchase from the same SA.



I've gotten extra travel pouches - just ask, it's not a big deal at all


----------



## Bethc

ghoztz said:


> Sorry for not being in the loop!!  Does it mean this seller is selling a fake VCA necklace and using an authentic VCA certificate trying to disguise its fake-ness??  If so, this is very crazy!!



We don't know. To be clear, I'm not saying it's fake.  It's just very strange.    Either way, she paid $14k for it, $19k is quite a mark-up.


----------



## Suzie

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Ironically, it does!! Odd though because it was not originally sold with it back in April?



Bit sus?


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> My turn, congrats suzie!



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> We don't know. To be clear, I'm not saying it's fake.  It's just very strange.    Either way, she paid $14k for it, $19k is quite a mark-up.



She may have have gone to the store and had another issued, not sure if that is possible?


----------



## YellowSpoder

Any input is greatly appreciated...

I did some volunteer work for a high end jeweler.  As a token of appreciation, he gave me a necklace.  It looks exactly like the Vintage Mother of Pearl pendant necklace and is stamped "Van Cleef" on the bottom of the clover.  It is a choker in length and white gold. It looks a little different from anything I have seen on the VCA website or anywhere on the Internet.

Again, this is a high end jeweler in a large city, Houston so I just can't believe he would give me a fake.

I am wondering if it is custom made or if he could have stamped the bottom "Van Cleef". There is not a "VCA" stamp as I have seen online.

Please help... He wants me to volunteer again this year and it is a HUGE job that is worth at least $5K if paid a salary.  I don't want to be taken advantage of again if he did in fact do that last year.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Suzie

YellowSpoder said:


> Any input is greatly appreciated...
> 
> I did some volunteer work for a high end jeweler.  As a token of appreciation, he gave me a necklace.  It looks exactly like the Vintage Mother of Pearl pendant necklace and is stamped "Van Cleef" on the bottom of the clover.  It is a choker in length and white gold. It looks a little different from anything I have seen on the VCA website or anywhere on the Internet.
> 
> Again, this is a high end jeweler in a large city, Houston so I just can't believe he would give me a fake.
> 
> I am wondering if it is custom made or if he could have stamped the bottom "Van Cleef". There is not a "VCA" stamp as I have seen online.
> 
> Please help... He wants me to volunteer again this year and it is a HUGE job that is worth at least $5K if paid a salary.  I don't want to be taken advantage of again if he did in fact do that last year.
> 
> Thank you!!!



Not sure, hope some other knowledgable ladies can chime in, maybe post pics.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ wonder if she wants to post pix.


----------



## ashton

Note that the certificate of authenticity isnt stamped by VCA. I noticed that some ebay sellers certificates dont have the stamp, which is a bit suspicious???


----------



## cupcake34

> Do you ladies think that the Perlee clover bangle and the BTF butterfly  ring will still be available in years to come or do you think that these  items/collections will be discontinued soon?



Anyone?


----------



## Florasun

YellowSpoder said:


> Any input is greatly appreciated...
> 
> I did some volunteer work for a high end jeweler.  As a token of appreciation, he gave me a necklace.  It looks exactly like the Vintage Mother of Pearl pendant necklace and is stamped "Van Cleef" on the bottom of the clover.  It is a choker in length and white gold. It looks a little different from anything I have seen on the VCA website or anywhere on the Internet.
> 
> Again, this is a high end jeweler in a large city, Houston so I just can't believe he would give me a fake.
> 
> I am wondering if it is custom made or if he could have stamped the bottom "Van Cleef". There is not a "VCA" stamp as I have seen online.
> 
> Please help... He wants me to volunteer again this year and it is a HUGE job that is worth at least $5K if paid a salary.  I don't want to be taken advantage of again if he did in fact do that last year.
> 
> Thank you!!!



I can't answer your question, just wanted to say I hope he didn't give you a fake. I believe the style of hall marking has changed over the years - maybe it is an older piece. Is there a serial number on it? And post photos, like Suzie suggested so some of the more knowledgeable ladies can chime in.


----------



## YellowSpoder

Sorry... It is flipped.


----------



## YellowSpoder

The stamp on the bottom of pendant.

I noticed the gold is solid around the outer edge on mine, which is different from the photos on the VCA website.

Maybe he took a piece of a bracelet or other necklace and made this one?

Hmmm....  Mystery!  

Again, thank you so much for any input you can offer.


----------



## YellowSpoder

Florasun said:


> I can't answer your question, just wanted to say I hope he didn't give you a fake. I believe the style of hall marking has changed over the years - maybe it is an older piece. Is there a serial number on it? And post photos, like Suzie suggested so some of the more knowledgeable ladies can chime in.


Thank you!  Just posted a couple of pics.


----------



## Valentinegirl

chaneljewel said:


> Yes, that's the one.  Are there any pics of tpfers who have one?


 

Yes I've seen photos on TPF. I would ask for some. Do a search.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Stabilized turquoise is not just coated turquoise. Resin is used to fill in the cracks so it can be carved into whatever shape they want.  There is 12% of turquoise that is not stabilized and doesn't need to be dipped and filled in with resin. That's a higher quality. And gem quality is  yet higher. For the prices they charge, VCA should be using at least the top 12%.


----------



## Jinsun

ashton said:


> Note that the certificate of authenticity isnt stamped by VCA. I noticed that some ebay sellers certificates dont have the stamp, which is a bit suspicious???



Wow, buying online is scary!  U never know...

I just checked all my certificates, they all have stamping. Just realized this after I read ur post


----------



## MYH

Jinsun said:


> Wow, buying online is scary!  U never know...
> 
> I just checked all my certificates, they all have stamping. Just realized this after I read ur post


All mine are either stamped with black ink stating which store I purchased the piece from or a raised stamp (kind of like braille) stating the same info. 

I can't see in the picture if her authentication card has the raised stamp.


----------



## Jinsun

MYH said:


> All mine are either stamped with black ink stating which store I purchased the piece from or a raised stamp (kind of like braille) stating the same info.
> 
> I can't see in the picture if her authentication card has the raised stamp.



All mine are raised. But if I never saw that post I would've just figured it was authentic. There's so many details u have to look for when purchasing preowned. I don't think I'll ever purchase such an expensive piece preowned sight unseen.


----------



## Jinsun

I'm having my SA pick out a matching set of mop yg 10 motif necklace and bracelet. 

Do most go for the iridescent color or more whitish in color?  I can't decide!


----------



## MyDogTink

Do all VCA pieces come with a certificate of authenticity? I have one piece that was a gift and it didn't include a certificate.


----------



## Suzie

MyDogTink said:


> Do all VCA pieces come with a certificate of authenticity? I have one piece that was a gift and it didn't include a certificate.



All of mine have except for the vintage one I purchased from Betteridge.


----------



## MyDogTink

Suzie said:


> All of mine have except for the vintage one I purchased from Betteridge.



Thanks. I'll stop in the boutique. And I love your new piece.


----------



## Suzie

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. I'll stop in the boutique. And I love your new piece.



Thank you.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have the Lucky Alhambra bracelet with the Butterfly, malachite leaf, carnelian heart and mop clover? Thoughts on how the fit is and if it's comfy to wear? Would love to see modeling shots if possible! I'd layer this either with my watch or YG Love bracelet.


----------



## Candice0985

Greentea said:


> Anyone have the Lucky Alhambra bracelet with the Butterfly, malachite leaf, carnelian heart and mop clover? Thoughts on how the fit is and if it's comfy to wear? Would love to see modeling shots if possible! I'd layer this either with my watch or YG Love bracelet.



I don't own it now but I did own this bracelet for all of 48 hours and I returned it because I didn't find the dangling charm comfortable to wear, it was always flipping to the bottom of my wrist and getting in the way.... I love the look of it though


----------



## MYH

Jinsun said:


> I'm having my SA pick out a matching set of mop yg 10 motif necklace and bracelet.
> 
> Do most go for the iridescent color or more whitish in color?  I can't decide!


I like the more whitish color personally.  I looked high and low for one that didn't have any pink/blue hues and am very glad I did.


----------



## darkangel07760

Jinsun said:


> I'm having my SA pick out a matching set of mop yg 10 motif necklace and bracelet.
> 
> Do most go for the iridescent color or more whitish in color?  I can't decide!


 
I love the iridescent MOP


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> I'm having my SA pick out a matching set of mop yg 10 motif necklace and bracelet.
> 
> Do most go for the iridescent color or more whitish in color?  I can't decide!


I prefer the more lively mop. 
That's the beauty of mother of pearl IMO.


----------



## Greentea

Candice0985 said:


> I don't own it now but I did own this bracelet for all of 48 hours and I returned it because I didn't find the dangling charm comfortable to wear, it was always flipping to the bottom of my wrist and getting in the way.... I love the look of it though



Thanks! I was afraid of that!


----------



## jssl1688

wow, i missed quite a bit on this thread, been absent for a while.



Suzie said:


> Hope this works.



Suzie, hope you had a fabulous time in Hawaii and the necklace looks great on you, glad you found what you were looking for. 



Suzie said:


> One more.


fab!!



Jinsun said:


> I'm having my SA pick out a matching set of mop yg 10 motif necklace and bracelet.
> 
> Do most go for the iridescent color or more whitish in color?  I can't decide!



I love the iridescent mop as well. keep in mind, it doesn't matter if you choose one more or less white, they will all exhibit some form of iridescence, as that's the nature of the nacre. incase, you thought that by choosing a whiter one you will not get the iridescent effect. (if that's what your looking for). I think the iridescent in mop is what gives it personality and character, especially when the sun and a light source hits the mop at a certain angle, it plays a beautiful light show, it's glistening. as for one that's whiter with less iridescence, to me it's dull and flat, bit boring and doesn't make me feel as if it's mop. like texasgirliegirl said, afterall the iridescence is the beauty of mop. 




darkangel07760 said:


> I love the iridescent MOP





texasgirliegirl said:


> I prefer the more lively mop.
> That's the beauty of mother of pearl IMO.


----------



## annatola

Greentea said:


> Anyone have the Lucky Alhambra bracelet with the Butterfly, malachite leaf, carnelian heart and mop clover? Thoughts on how the fit is and if it's comfy to wear? Would love to see modeling shots if possible! I'd layer this either with my watch or YG Love bracelet.



It is very comfortable for me. I guess you may want to try it on and feel it yourself


----------



## Jinsun

There's 3 sets my SA chose from. She said she went iridescent but not too much pink. I asked her to pick a set with the least amount of gap and then choose a color she thought was the prettiest. I'm sure she'll pick out a nice set for me.  I've been dealing with Carly from the Naples store and so far she's been so patient and sweet and getting back to me quick with emails.  I'm getting the necklace first then the bracelet a week after. She'll send them all together so I should be getting them in about 2 wks. So excited and the wait is killing me!


----------



## whatsnext

I tried it on and it is uncomfortable with my LOVE bracelet.  



Greentea said:


> Anyone have the Lucky Alhambra bracelet with the Butterfly, malachite leaf, carnelian heart and mop clover? Thoughts on how the fit is and if it's comfy to wear? Would love to see modeling shots if possible! I'd layer this either with my watch or YG Love bracelet.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Betteridge supplies certificate of authenticity for VCA.  They also stamp the certificate since they are an authorized dealer. If you purchased jewelry from there and didn't get a certificate from them, call them and they will supply it.


----------



## Valentinegirl

Yes all certificates are stamped. And every time you purchase from VCA or an authorized dealer, you should always receive a certificate of authenticity and it should be stamped by either the dealer or VCA.


----------



## phillj12

ALLinTHEbag said:


> They could have taken it to VCA and gotten a cert reissued but I always thought they would use current date? Maybe not.



I think they probably can. I returned my VCA necklace just so that I could buy it right back with my NM card. although it was the exact same necklace, she reissued my certificate...thought that was weird. I would think if you have an authentic necklace, why wouldn't they be able to give you a new certificate??

This just rubs me the wrong way to see her trying to make such a huge profit off of the necklace!


----------



## Suzie

Valentinegirl said:


> Betteridge supplies certificate of authenticity for VCA.  They also stamp the certificate since they are an authorized dealer. If you purchased jewelry from there and didn't get a certificate from them, call them and they will supply it.



When I get home I will email them as I have kept my emails and they would remember the piece


----------



## Suzie

jssl1688 said:


> wow, i missed quite a bit on this thread, been absent for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie, hope you had a fabulous time in Hawaii and the necklace looks great on you, glad you found what you were looking for.
> 
> Thank you, I have worn it almost evening and I have enjoyed the relaxation of Hawaii very much, we leave in the morning.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

If this was a volunteer opportunity, I don't understand how you would have been taken advantage of regardless of the authenticity if this was a gift.
That said, I hope the piece is authentic because this would be a wonderful gift indeed!


YellowSpoder said:


> Any input is greatly appreciated...
> 
> I did some volunteer work for a high end jeweler.  As a token of appreciation, he gave me a necklace.  It looks exactly like the Vintage Mother of Pearl pendant necklace and is stamped "Van Cleef" on the bottom of the clover.  It is a choker in length and white gold. It looks a little different from anything I have seen on the VCA website or anywhere on the Internet.
> 
> Again, this is a high end jeweler in a large city, Houston so I just can't believe he would give me a fake.
> 
> I am wondering if it is custom made or if he could have stamped the bottom "Van Cleef". There is not a "VCA" stamp as I have seen online.
> 
> Please help... He wants me to volunteer again this year and it is a HUGE job that is worth at least $5K if paid a salary.  I don't want to be taken advantage of again if he did in fact do that last year.
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I might be in the minority but I really don't see a problem with somebody making a profit on their jewelry.  Wouldn't we all hope to achieve the same?
There have been so many price increases that the piece sold for only 14K around three years ago.  Now it sells for over 20K so even this sellers asking price represents a savings for an interested buyer versus retail.
Honestly, I think this seller was just very lucky to find such a deal in the first place.
There is risk involved in online auctions of course...one I have never felt comfortable taking myself but there are TPF members here who have bought (and sold) VCA this way.





phillj12 said:


> I think they probably can. I returned my VCA necklace just so that I could buy it right back with my NM card. although it was the exact same necklace, she reissued my certificate...thought that was weird. I would think if you have an authentic necklace, why wouldn't they be able to give you a new certificate??
> 
> This just rubs me the wrong way to see her trying to make such a huge profit off of the necklace!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I might be in the minority but I really don't see a problem with somebody making a profit on their jewelry.  Wouldn't we all hope to achieve the same?
> There have been so many price increases that the piece sold for only 14K around three years ago.  Now it sells for over 20K so even this sellers asking price represents a savings for an interested buyer versus retail.
> Honestly, I think this seller was just very lucky to find such a deal in the first place.
> There is risk involved in online auctions of course...one I have never felt comfortable taking myself but there are TPF members here who have bought (and sold) VCA this way.



I only have a problem because this seller is a vile evil lying woman that I have had a terrible dealing with on ebay, I know for a fact that she has conducted transactions with another 5 members here where she was deceitful and I also personally know that she is doing this to another member right at this very moment, the very same thing she did to me.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Could the conversation about this seller please be taken to the eBay Forum?  I understand there have been some unpleasant transactions with her, and issues with pictures, but it's been discussed quite a bit already.

And, in the spirit of full disclosure, I had a totally flawless transaction with her, unrelated to VCA.

And, I agree with TGG.  It's called the market place.  It will sell at the requested amount or it won't.  It's the market place that will decide it's value.  If you bought a stock on a down market day that tripled in price, no one would begrudge you your profit.  Nor would you sell it cheaper than the market would bare.


----------



## Suzie

Cavalier Girl said:


> Could the conversation about this seller please be taken to the eBay Forum?  I understand there have been some unpleasant transactions with her, and issues with pictures, but it's been discussed quite a bit already.
> 
> And, in the spirit of full disclosure, I had a totally flawless transaction with her, unrelated to VCA.
> 
> And, I agree with TGG.  It's called the market place.  It will sell at the requested amount or it won't.  It's the market place that will decide it's value.  If you bought a stock on a down market day that tripled in price, no one would begrudge you your profit.  Nor would you sell it cheaper than the market would bare.



She was mentioned here in the first place for stealing members photos of VCA, a lot of VCA members may not frequent the ebay thread so why not warn people. She was also mentioned as the sale of the necklace she first purchased did not have an authenticity card and now it does. Not sure there is any harm in letting people know the facts.


----------



## whatsnext

Cavalier Girl said:


> Could the conversation about this seller please be taken to the eBay Forum?  I understand there have been some unpleasant transactions with her, and issues with pictures, but it's been discussed quite a bit already.
> 
> And, in the spirit of full disclosure, I had a totally flawless transaction with her, unrelated to VCA.
> 
> And, I agree with TGG.  It's called the market place.  It will sell at the requested amount or it won't.  It's the market place that will decide it's value.  If you bought a stock on a down market day that tripled in price, no one would begrudge you your profit.  Nor would you sell it cheaper than the market would bare.



Agreed!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Anyone know the uk prices for sweet alhambra mop yellow gold earrings $2250 and the vintage sized pendant $2500. I keep getting the US website and prices.


----------



## Greentea

annatola said:


> It is very comfortable for me. I guess you may want to try it on and feel it yourself



Thank you so much! Would love to see modeling shots if you are able sometime!


----------



## CATEYES

whatsnext said:


> agreed!


+1.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> I'm having my SA pick out a matching set of mop yg 10 motif necklace and bracelet.
> 
> Do most go for the iridescent color or more whitish in color?  I can't decide!


I think the irredescent that is a pinkish tone is super beautiful but a lot of the ladies here mention they love the bright white with no pink hue to it, so if you get to see it in person, try it on an see which one glows on your skin tone more. How exciting-10 & 5 motif!! Good for you :girlwhack:


----------



## Elina0408

Hermesforlife said:


> Anyone know the uk prices for sweet alhambra mop yellow gold earrings $2250 and the vintage sized pendant $2500. I keep getting the US website and prices.



I recently, as of today,  used the money converter and add 200-300 gbp more! :graucho (compared different alhambra jewellery after I was at Selfridges)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bumping this one up!!
Has anybody heard of any items scheduled for release this Fall other than the Super malachite earrings??
Any more word on lapis??


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> Bumping this one up!!
> Has anybody heard of any items scheduled for release this Fall other than the Super malachite earrings??
> Any more word on lapis??



I've asked my SA several times, there isn't even a lapis code in their system.  I really think we wished this one up


----------



## texasgirliegirl

You are probably right...
I can't help but wonder what will be next.  We heard of the 'wood and the malachite pretty far in advance.  
What stone could they possibly introduce?  I would love to see grey MOP..especially since they have it in a few other pieces but have never offered an entire necklace in it except for the modern Alhambra line.


----------



## stmary

Valentinegirl said:


> Yes all certificates are stamped. And every time you purchase from VCA or an authorized dealer, you should always receive a certificate of authenticity and it should be stamped by either the dealer or VCA.



Sorry to crash in but is it normal to get it stamped but not signed by the SA? I just checked mine and the stamped is quiet faded and no signature.  A bit worried now.


----------



## dialv

Ooh, a 5 motif grey MOP bracelet in pink gold would be divine.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dialv said:


> Ooh, a 5 motif grey MOP bracelet in pink gold would be divine.


Be still my heart..........


----------



## chaneljewel

dialv said:


> Ooh, a 5 motif grey MOP bracelet in pink gold would be divine.



Oh, yea)


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Bumping this one up!!
> Has anybody heard of any items scheduled for release this Fall other than the Super malachite earrings??
> Any more word on lapis??


 
I heard that they would be coming out with Perlee collection in Yellow Gold... (but maybe I heard it here!)  But I did ask a few times at the boutique and they were vague....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I heard that as well..(perlee in yg)...


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> One more.



Sorry I am late to the party here .
This looks Fab on you Suzie and being able to buy it on such a lovely holiday makes it even better .


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Sorry I am late to the party here .
> This looks Fab on you Suzie and being able to buy it on such a lovely holiday makes it even better .



Thank you so much I'll take too.


----------



## fansynancy

I tried on a YG Perlee bracelet with the diamond clovers in Paris last week. The samples were there to try on. They will be  available to purchase in September- maybe earlier. The Euro is favorable and would provide a $3K discount, but you have to pick it up in person. My husband has offered to buy it for me to mark my 50th birthday in late August. Do you think it's worth it? I keep asking myself "what amazing piece of jewelry could you get for $26K besides the Perlee?" I want the YG to stack with my YG Love bracelet.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Just got my first vca pieces. Sweet alhambra earrings in yg & mop with vintage sized pendant to match. Was a fun day!!!pendant is 16 inches but they can add 2 inches to it so have to pick it up in about a week. Can't wait to have it and wear them!!


----------



## Candice0985

Hermesforlife said:


> Just got my first vca pieces. Sweet alhambra earrings in yg & mop with vintage sized pendant to match. Was a fun day!!!pendant is 16 inches but they can add 2 inches to it so have to pick it up in about a week. Can't wait to have it and wear them!!



congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fansynancy said:


> I tried on a YG Perlee bracelet with the diamond clovers in Paris last week. The samples were there to try on. They will be  available to purchase in September- maybe earlier. The Euro is favorable and would provide a $3K discount, but you have to pick it up in person. My husband has offered to buy it for me to mark my 50th birthday in late August. Do you think it's worth it? I keep asking myself "what amazing piece of jewelry could you get for $26K besides the Perlee?" I want the YG to stack with my YG Love bracelet.


Wow..that's a difficult decision that I have pondered myself.  The bracelet is so beautiful but would you wear it all the time?  If it becomes your signature piece (like your love, for example) then it's probably worth it.  An alternative might be to get the love with four diamonds for sparkle and also another VCA piece that you love...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesforlife said:


> Just got my first vca pieces. Sweet alhambra earrings in yg & mop with vintage sized pendant to match. Was a fun day!!!pendant is 16 inches but they can add 2 inches to it so have to pick it up in about a week. Can't wait to have it and wear them!!


Congratulations!  Lovely classic pieces.
VCA is highly addictive....watch out!


----------



## Hermesforlife

The vintage size bracelet may be next.... Or the same in black onyx.....decisions.....


----------



## CATEYES

Hermesforlife said:


> Just got my first vca pieces. Sweet alhambra earrings in yg & mop with vintage sized pendant to match. Was a fun day!!!pendant is 16 inches but they can add 2 inches to it so have to pick it up in about a week. Can't wait to have it and wear them!!


Congrats!! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## G&Smommy

fansynancy said:


> I tried on a YG Perlee bracelet with the diamond clovers in Paris last week. The samples were there to try on. They will be  available to purchase in September- maybe earlier. The Euro is favorable and would provide a $3K discount, but you have to pick it up in person. My husband has offered to buy it for me to mark my 50th birthday in late August. Do you think it's worth it? I keep asking myself "what amazing piece of jewelry could you get for $26K besides the Perlee?" I want the YG to stack with my YG Love bracelet.


 
I love the Perlee with pave clovers!  It is at the top of my wish list right now.  If someone were to offer it to me as a gift, I would not hesitate.  That being said, it all depends on how much you love it and would wear it.  I debated over my Magic pave pendant for quite some time due to the price and I finally took the plunge and couldn't be happier.  I wear it every day, whether I am dressy ior casual and get tons of compliments on it.  I would also wear the Perlee every day.  I think if you could see wearing it as an every day piece, and there is nothing at the price point that you love more, go for it!  It is a gorgeous piece and would make an amazing b-day gift!


----------



## kat99

fansynancy said:


> I tried on a YG Perlee bracelet with the diamond clovers in Paris last week. The samples were there to try on. They will be  available to purchase in September- maybe earlier. The Euro is favorable and would provide a $3K discount, but you have to pick it up in person. My husband has offered to buy it for me to mark my 50th birthday in late August. Do you think it's worth it? I keep asking myself "what amazing piece of jewelry could you get for $26K besides the Perlee?" I want the YG to stack with my YG Love bracelet.



Oh wow, yellow gold! That sounds absolutely beautiful and quite versatile too as the clovers allow you to easily match with white and yellow gold.

I have the bangle in rose and wear it quite a bit and I like that there's a bit of room, I shove it up my arm when typing on the computer. I do love it. The one thing I might mention is that I would suggest you trying on the Love stacked with the bangle if you haven't already - they are slightly different shapes (I remember my old Love was more of a circle, the Perlee more of an oval) so make sure they are comfortable worn together!


----------



## chicagocat

fansynancy said:


> I tried on a YG Perlee bracelet with the diamond clovers in Paris last week. The samples were there to try on. They will be  available to purchase in September- maybe earlier. The Euro is favorable and would provide a $3K discount, but you have to pick it up in person. My husband has offered to buy it for me to mark my 50th birthday in late August. Do you think it's worth it? I keep asking myself "what amazing piece of jewelry could you get for $26K besides the Perlee?" I want the YG to stack with my YG Love bracelet.



Wow, absolutely... this will be a stunner and such an epic way to celebrate a big birthday! I would definitely be interested to know how they look stacked/together and am assuming you tried with your Love bracelet. I love the diamond clovers and feel it is such a lucky piece- I suspect it will be a great conversation starter for the best years of your life. And sure, diamonds are made to be worn forever and daily. Do you have to pick it up to get the Euro rate? My SA has gotten pieces from Paris but then I pay the USD and tax... If you have the time to travel then go back as the expense of travel and time may diminish the cost savings. I imagine as you will buy in the inaugural collection, you can be assured the value will endure favorably. What a great way to celebrate-- Happy Birthday!


----------



## Valentinegirl

is the 3K discount with declaring custom/duty?


----------



## dk2504

Can you ladies let me know what VCA repair is like? A post fell off on one of my earrings, and I was hoping I can take them with me on a trip next month. Do you think I will get them back from VCA in time?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The posts screw in.
If you have needle nosed pliers you might try screwing them back yourself.  A local jeweler can probably do this for you as well.  Mine get loose all the time.  
VCA can solder them in permanently for you.




dk2504 said:


> Can you ladies let me know what VCA repair is like? A post fell off on one of my earrings, and I was hoping I can take them with me on a trip next month. Do you think I will get them back from VCA in time?


----------



## Valentinegirl

Bring them back to VCA and have them soldered in or lasered in. Then they will not fall out. It's not good enough to just screw them in, esp. if they are falling out. If they're loose or you don't screw them in properly, they can fall out again and you will lose your earrings. I have mine soldered in all the time. Then the problem is solved.


----------



## fansynancy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow..that's a difficult decision that I have pondered myself.  The bracelet is so beautiful but would you wear it all the time?  If it becomes your signature piece (like your love, for example) then it's probably worth it.  An alternative might be to get the love with four diamonds for sparkle and also another VCA piece that you love...



My husband will want to buy me one fabulous piece to mark the occasion. He won't go for two pieces, however fabulous they might be. I have been in love with the diamond clover Perlee since it was released and YG is perfect for me. My hesitation is this: I got E colored VS1 2.5 carat diamond studs for my 40th for less money and a 2.5 carat AGS 000 diamond for my tenth anniversary for similar money (well... a bit more with the setting) Will I look back on this 50th gift with the same "wow" as those occasions? That said, in 18 months I'll have my 25th Anniversary, so I can get something else fabulous then.


----------



## pedsdds

dk2504 said:


> Can you ladies let me know what VCA repair is like? A post fell off on one of my earrings, and I was hoping I can take them with me on a trip next month. Do you think I will get them back from VCA in time?



I just had this happen to my YG frivole and my SA attempted to screw the post back in and then determined it was too loose and she would feel more comfortable sending them to be repaired. I got them back 1.5 weeks later. hope that helps!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Hi everyone,

I just received this beautiful bracelet as a gift. Im not very familiar with onyx, for those of you that have this bracelet, do you stack it and/or has anything ever damaged the onyx?

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/vca_zps0d51807f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Candice0985

omniavincitamor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received this beautiful bracelet as a gift. Im not very familiar with onyx, for those of you that have this bracelet, do you stack it and/or has anything ever damaged the onyx?
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/vca_zps0d51807f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



onyx is pretty durable, one of the most if not the most durable stone used in the vintage Alhambra line. you should be fine stacking with it and enjoying it!

it's gorgeous congrats


----------



## dk2504

Thank you for the help, ladies! I will take them in this week


----------



## emma4ever

I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring


----------



## ghoztz

emma4ever said:


> I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring


absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## jssl1688

emma4ever said:


> I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring



looks great on you, congrats


----------



## CATEYES

emma4ever said:


> I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring


What an awesome duo! Carnelian is so striking


----------



## Suzie

emma4ever said:


> I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring



Gorgeous!


----------



## miki66

emma4ever said:


> I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring



Love it! I have the same bracelet, too. The color combo is just gorgeous.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So pretty!


----------



## scarlettebony

hello , i want asking about price of lotus between finger ring and butterfly between finger . i am think of buying one , but not know which one . 

also , how is sizing ? same ring size as normal ring ? or size up ? 

please help !


----------



## omniavincitamor

Candice0985 said:


> onyx is pretty durable, one of the most if not the most durable stone used in the vintage Alhambra line. you should be fine stacking with it and enjoying it!
> 
> it's gorgeous congrats




Thank you for your reply Candice0985


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone! I was thinking, since this thread has been a little slow recently except for all those that have shared their new purchases (many thanks btw), I was thinking we could kick it up a notch by sharing how we wear our current collection.  I only have a small VCA family but enjoy pairing my items with other non VCA stuff.  One can only wear so many clovers at one time right? So for example, what earrings do you wear with your necklaces, do you mix and match the different lines within VCA, do you stack VCA bracelets with other brands, etc.  Modeling pics would be fantastic and very much appreciated! I'm a little under the weather today and don't have the energy for modeling shots but will show you how I mix and match my VCA. OK.  Lets get started!!


----------



## MYH

This is my little VCA family.  
- Onyx 10 motif alhambra
- MOP 10 morif alhambra
- Byzantine alhambra pendant necklace
- MOP magic alhambra ring
I once had a pair of Byzantine earrings as well but lost them in Italy. I'm still not over it.


----------



## MYH

Since my VCA stuff is all gold, I'm just going to show my matching gold jewelry. 




A selection of rings and earrings as well as a long layering necklace ( alternating bees and pearls) by Theo Fennell I use with both my MOP and Onyx necklace and even solo at times.  Some of the earrings and rings are from little jewelers I've discovered in Italy.  Two rings are from the Nudo Pomellato collection ( blue topaz and prasiolite) and the pearl studs are Iridesse (before they closed down) which get a lot of use.  And even though they aren't gold, I snuck in my diamond studs set in white gold.


----------



## MYH

Then to take it to the next level, I sometimes throw a Hermes clic clac on, spritz on one of my two fav H perfumes (Voyage or Eau des Merveilles) and I'm good to go.  Hiding in the back is a YSL leopard print ring I forgot to include in the previous shot.  If the weathers right, then a H scarf gets added to my outfit.


----------



## MYH

Here's an example of how I swap out MOP with Onyx with the same scarf and  change up the rings and earrings. 






I hope you enjoyed the pics! Please do share how you mix and match your VCA jewelry. I'm sure we would all like to see.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Wow that carnelian collection is stunning. Great job!


----------



## chanelchic2002

After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..


----------



## wren

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885



Best modeling pics ever!!  Congrats on your new purchases.


----------



## MYH

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885


Necklace + bracelet is an awesome idea!! It's beautiful.  Congrats


----------



## advokaitplm

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885



That is such a great idea: thanks for sharing!!


----------



## stmary

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885



Simply Gorgeous!! love love love


----------



## I'll take two

MYH said:


> Then to take it to the next level, I sometimes throw a Hermes clic clac on, spritz on one of my two fav H perfumes (Voyage or Eau des Merveilles) and I'm good to go.  Hiding in the back is a YSL leopard print ring I forgot to include in the previous shot.  If the weathers right, then a H scarf gets added to my outfit.
> View attachment 2273843
> 
> View attachment 2273844
> 
> View attachment 2273845


Thanks for sharing ,you have some lovely pieces  . You should also post a picture in the family album thread as well .
On the subject of how I wear my VCA it is funny because I always buy sets of matching items but wear a mixture of different sets together more often than all matching . I also mix in a few Bulgari pieces.


----------



## katmb

MYH said:


> Since my VCA stuff is all gold, I'm just going to show my matching gold jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 2273831
> 
> 
> A selection of rings and earrings as well as a long layering necklace ( alternating bees and pearls) by Theo Fennell I use with both my MOP and Onyx necklace and even solo at times.  Some of the earrings and rings are from little jewelers I've discovered in Italy.  Two rings are from the Nudo Pomellato collection ( blue topaz and prasiolite) and the pearl studs are Iridesse (before they closed down) which get a lot of use.  And even though they aren't gold, I snuck in my diamond studs set in white gold.



Beautiful! Love the Nudos especially. For casual looks, I like to pair my Flowerlace pendant with my Dior Tete de Mort ring:




A favorite combo for work is my YG MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace, Frivole earrings and Dior Bois de Rose ring:


----------



## MYH

katmb said:


> Beautiful! Love the Nudos especially. For casual looks, I like to pair my Flowerlace pendant with my Dior Tete de Mort ring:
> 
> View attachment 2274200
> 
> 
> A favorite combo for work is my YG MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace, Frivole earrings and Dior Bois de Rose ring:
> 
> View attachment 2274201


Wow!!!    Thanks for sharing!!  I didn't even know that Dior made the Tete de Mort ring.   It goes great with the flowerlace pendant.  And the other pairing with your MOP alhambra and dior Bois de Rose ring with frivole earrings looks fab too!


----------



## MYH

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for sharing ,you have some lovely pieces  . You should also post a picture in the family album thread as well .
> On the subject of how I wear my VCA it is funny because I always buy sets of matching items but wear a mixture of different sets together more often than all matching . I also mix in a few Bulgari pieces.


When you get a chance, can we see some pics especially with the Bulgari pieces?


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> Then to take it to the next level, I sometimes throw a Hermes clic clac on, spritz on one of my two fav H perfumes (Voyage or Eau des Merveilles) and I'm good to go.  Hiding in the back is a YSL leopard print ring I forgot to include in the previous shot.  If the weathers right, then a H scarf gets added to my outfit.
> View attachment 2273843
> 
> View attachment 2273844
> 
> View attachment 2273845



Thank you for your gorgeous modelling pics. When I get a chance I will take some pics.


----------



## Suzie

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885



Wow, the 2 look great together attached! Love your pooch too, she is a cutie.


----------



## Suzie

katmb said:


> Beautiful! Love the Nudos especially. For casual looks, I like to pair my Flowerlace pendant with my Dior Tete de Mort ring:
> 
> View attachment 2274200
> 
> 
> A favorite combo for work is my YG MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace, Frivole earrings and Dior Bois de Rose ring:
> 
> View attachment 2274201



Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## G&Smommy

emma4ever said:


> I fell in love with this carnelian ring when I saw it on my friend. After trying the ring in the store, I  decided to buy the bracelet to go with the ring


 
Beautiful pieces!  Congrats!  I love the color.


----------



## G&Smommy

MYH said:


> Then to take it to the next level, I sometimes throw a Hermes clic clac on, spritz on one of my two fav H perfumes (Voyage or Eau des Merveilles) and I'm good to go.  Hiding in the back is a YSL leopard print ring I forgot to include in the previous shot.  If the weathers right, then a H scarf gets added to my outfit.
> View attachment 2273843
> 
> View attachment 2273844
> 
> View attachment 2273845


 
Thanks for starting this!  I love VCA in action pics!  You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## G&Smommy

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885


 
Beautiful pieces!  I have the Chalcedony bracelet and love it!  Your Frenchie makes an excellent model!


----------



## G&Smommy

katmb said:


> Beautiful! Love the Nudos especially. For casual looks, I like to pair my Flowerlace pendant with my Dior Tete de Mort ring:
> 
> View attachment 2274200
> 
> 
> A favorite combo for work is my YG MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace, Frivole earrings and Dior Bois de Rose ring:
> 
> View attachment 2274201


 
Lovely collection!  The flowerlace is such a unique and beautiful piece and I have always love the Frivole earrings!  I'm sure I would own them if I ever wore YG.


----------



## MYH

Suzie said:


> Thank you for your gorgeous modelling pics. When I get a chance I will take some pics.


Yes please do Suzie.  The more the merrier.   And who knows, we may learn that there are stil new jewelers we haven't heard of.  I know you got some fab new pieces recently so I am eagerly awaiting your post.


----------



## MYH

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks for starting this!  I love VCA in action pics!  You have a beautiful collection!


Thank you! Please join in the fun and post your VCA pics and what else you like to pair them with.


----------



## saks4me

chanelchic2002 said:


> After resisting for years I finally gave in and went all out on my first buy.. I got a 10 motif vintage chalcedony necklace and magic Alhambra bracelet. The thing I love the most is that I can attach the bracelet to the necklace to make it longer. Here are a few pics of my Frenchie Betty modeling for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273882
> View attachment 2273883
> View attachment 2273884
> View attachment 2273885


Betty is one HOT model! I have the chalcedony necklace too and love it!


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone know how thick vca chains are?  I found an extender on eBay and the seller has 3mm and 4mm.  I can't decide btwn the two sizes. Received my 10 motif this past week and tho I think it looks fine around my neck DH says its a bit too short. I do not want to get it lengthened thru vca. I'd rather have an extender


----------



## Suzie

Here is an updated pic of my VCA pieces.


----------



## Junkenpo

Ah!  

I love all the eye candy that's being posted. If I ever get up enough saved again, I want the chalcedony.  I think it would look great with my H silver. 

VCA is too addictive.


----------



## hhong001

Jinsun said:


> Anyone know how thick vca chains are? I found an extender on eBay and the seller has 3mm and 4mm. I can't decide btwn the two sizes. Received my 10 motif this past week and tho I think it looks fine around my neck DH says its a bit too short. I do not want to get it lengthened thru vca. I'd rather have an extender


 
I just bought the exact same chain from the same seller. 3mm.  I bought it as extender for my 10 MOP.

Even 3mm is a little thicker than the VCA chain. But it is not noticeable and the color match as well. I looked all over the web and this is probably the closest in look.


----------



## MYH

Suzie said:


> Here is an updated pic of my VCA pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274550


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> Suzie- thank you for posting this pic! I love how everything you have coordinates with each other.  Layering your necklaces must be a breeze.  May I ask though- would you layer your 10 motif yellow gold with one of your white gold necklaces?  I always struggle with mixing and matching metals and I'm still not sure what the best answer is.



Must be the flash, all of my pieces are WG so no problems with matching for me.

Here is another pic.


----------



## MYH

Suzie said:


> Must be the flash, all of my pieces are WG so no problems with matching for me.
> 
> Here is another pic.


Ahhhh. I see.  I didn't even know that VCA made a white gold 10 motif or white gold frivole earrings until now!  Did you get them awhile ago?  Are they discontinued in wg now?


----------



## Suzie

The white gold necklace is a vintage piece that I purchased from Betteridge, they are from 80's or 90's Betteidge said and are not made anymore. They do make WF frivole earrings but only in the smaller size.


----------



## katmb

MYH said:


> Wow!!!    Thanks for sharing!!  I didn't even know that Dior made the Tete de Mort ring.   It goes great with the flowerlace pendant.  And the other pairing with your MOP alhambra and dior Bois de Rose ring with frivole earrings looks fab too!


 
Thank you. I have heard the Tete de Mort ring is no longer available. I just love all the hidden hearts in the design.



Suzie said:


> Gorgeous pieces.


 
Thank you.



G&Smommy said:


> Lovely collection!  The flowerlace is such a unique and beautiful piece and I have always love the Frivole earrings!  I'm sure I would own them if I ever wore YG.


 
Thank you. There are always the WG Frivoles ...


----------



## katmb

Suzie said:


> Must be the flash, all of my pieces are WG so no problems with matching for me.
> 
> Here is another pic.


 
Incredible...love the turquoise!


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> Ahhhh. I see.  I didn't even know that VCA made a white gold 10 motif or white gold frivole earrings until now!  Did you get them awhile ago?  Are they discontinued in wg now?


Duh!  I just checked the VCA site and yes, they still make wg frivole earrings.  Hmmm...now I have something to think about.


----------



## Jinsun

hhong001 said:


> I just bought the exact same chain from the same seller. 3mm.  I bought it as extender for my 10 MOP.
> 
> Even 3mm is a little thicker than the VCA chain. But it is not noticeable and the color match as well. I looked all over the web and this is probably the closest in look.



Thanks for the reply!  What length did you end up getting..1", 2"?

I was very excited when I came across it on eBay.  I'm thinking of getting it in 2" and contacted the seller if a jump ring can be added at 1"


----------



## hhong001

Jinsun said:


> Thanks for the reply! What length did you end up getting..1", 2"?
> 
> I was very excited when I came across it on eBay. I'm thinking of getting it in 2" and contacted the seller if a jump ring can be added at 1"


 
Glad to help!

I am pretty tall and like longer necklace.  When I bought the 10 motifs I had VCA permanently extended 2 inches.  So it actually looks nice with 18 inch.  But I also want an option of longer look, therefore, I bought the 8 inch extender.


----------



## glamourbag

Suzie! (Yes its me...and yes Im here, if you know what that means....the eventual "landslide has taken place into VCA land") Anyway! Do I faint now or later? Your turquoise is totally calling out to me. I wish I could get a 5 motif bracelet in turq but I am aware of the "challenges" of finding it for the time being....sigh! Until then I shall soak in the goodness shining from your collection photo! Sweet MOP too!


----------



## Jinsun

hhong001 said:


> Glad to help!
> 
> I am pretty tall and like longer necklace.  When I bought the 10 motifs I had VCA permanently extended 2 inches.  So it actually looks nice with 18 inch.  But I also want an option of longer look, therefore, I bought the 8 inch extender.



Wow, 8". Do you mind taking a mod pic with it connected to the necklace?  I bought a bracelet with the necklace and I like the option to wear it long.  Hmm now I can't decide which length to get. The seller quoted me $10 for an additional jump ring. I'm curious to see how your necklace looks without the extender also.  Maybe I should get it in 4" with a jump ring at 2".


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Here is an updated pic of my VCA pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274550


----------



## G&Smommy

katmb said:


> Thank you. I have heard the Tete de Mort ring is no longer available. I just love all the hidden hearts in the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. There are always the WG Frivoles ...


 
I didn't realize the Frivole came in WG.  I have only seen the pave WG.  Thanks for the information!  I will have to check them out.


----------



## hhong001

Jinsun said:


> Wow, 8". Do you mind taking a mod pic with it connected to the necklace? I bought a bracelet with the necklace and I like the option to wear it long. Hmm now I can't decide which length to get. The seller quoted me $10 for an additional jump ring. I'm curious to see how your necklace looks without the extender also. Maybe I should get it in 4" with a jump ring at 2".


 
I can try to take some pic tonight.  If you have the bracelet then you don't need a 8' extender. I just did not want to wait to get the bracelet. I think 4" with a jump ring at 2" would give you the most options.


----------



## sjunky13

glamourbag said:


> Suzie! (Yes its me...and yes Im here, if you know what that means....the eventual "landslide has taken place into VCA land") Anyway! Do I faint now or later? Your turquoise is totally calling out to me. I wish I could get a 5 motif bracelet in turq but I am aware of the "challenges" of finding it for the time being....sigh! Until then I shall soak in the goodness shining from your collection photo! Sweet MOP too!




Welcome! Be prepared for madness and addiction. LOL!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Think this is the magic size, under retail?

http://www.malleries.com/van-cleef-amp-arpels-alhambra-necklace-i-112805-s-2661.html


----------



## sjunky13

Everyone's things are lovely. I am loving the Chalcedony! I purchased some Hermes silver and have been wearing white metals.  O no!  Now I want White gold Alhambra! I bought a medium white gold Perlee ring, and now want the bracelet! 

Keep the eye candy coming.


----------



## Suzie

glamourbag said:


> Suzie! (Yes its me...and yes Im here, if you know what that means....the eventual "landslide has taken place into VCA land") Anyway! Do I faint now or later? Your turquoise is totally calling out to me. I wish I could get a 5 motif bracelet in turq but I am aware of the "challenges" of finding it for the time being....sigh! Until then I shall soak in the goodness shining from your collection photo! Sweet MOP too!



Good to see you here! It is a slippery slope, I am glad that I bought my turquoise before a few price hikes.


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful collection!  I especially love your all WG Alhambra.  I wish they still made this.  I would love it in a bracelet.



Yes, I still wish they made it too. I just understand why they can make things in one metal and not another. Why not have more options for more sales.

My biggest annoyance is that they do not make onyx with WG.


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> Yes, I still wish they made it too. I just understand why they can make things in one metal and not another. Why not have more options for more sales.
> 
> My biggest annoyance is that they do not make onyx with WG.


 
I know!  I would also love grey MOP with WG.  Maybe one day we will get our wish!


----------



## G&Smommy

Here are my pieces.  I mix and match VCA with estate jewelry.  I wear a pair ol Old European Cut diamond earrings and I have an estate diamond tennis bracelet that I layer with my WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets.  My other two every day pieces are my Magic Pave Pendant and Ring.  I also wear a Bedat watch and my wedding rings which are also estate pieces with Old European cut diamonds (not pictured).


----------



## Suzie

G&Smommy said:


> Here are my pieces.  I mix and match VCA with estate jewelry.  I wear a pair ol Old European Cut diamond earrings and I have an estate diamond tennis bracelet that I layer with my WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets.  My other two every day pieces are my Magic Pave Pendant and Ring.  I also wear a Bedat watch and my wedding rings which are also estate pieces with Old European cut diamonds (not pictured).



I love your pieces and how you wear them.


----------



## G&Smommy

Suzie said:


> I love your pieces and how you wear them.


 
Thanks!  Old cut diamonds are my first love and I love how well they can mix and match with VCA pieces.  I hope to be fortunate enough to add the pave Alhambra bracelet and the Perlee bracelet with the pave clovers to my collection.  I would also love to add pieces from the Frivole, Cosmos, and Lotus collections for a little variety.  The wish list just gets longer and longer.


----------



## MYH

G&Smommy said:


> Here are my pieces.  I mix and match VCA with estate jewelry.  I wear a pair ol Old European Cut diamond earrings and I have an estate diamond tennis bracelet that I layer with my WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets.  My other two every day pieces are my Magic Pave Pendant and Ring.  I also wear a Bedat watch and my wedding rings which are also estate pieces with Old European cut diamonds (not pictured).


Thanks for sharing these pics!!  Your pairings are so SPARKLY.  Your diamond earrings are TDF.  Love all the beautiful VCA.  Your pave alhambra pieces are real head turners. It all looks great paired with estate pieces.  I think it's so interesting to see the different ways we all style our VCA jewelry.


----------



## hhong001

Jinsun said:


> Wow, 8". Do you mind taking a mod pic with it connected to the necklace? I bought a bracelet with the necklace and I like the option to wear it long. Hmm now I can't decide which length to get. The seller quoted me $10 for an additional jump ring. I'm curious to see how your necklace looks without the extender also. Maybe I should get it in 4" with a jump ring at 2".


 
As promised, first picture is my TE pendent (16 in) paired with the 10 motif MOP (extended to 18 in). Second one is my 10 motif with a 8" extender. Last one shows the extender connecting to VCA chain. I think they look similar.


----------



## G&Smommy

MYH said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics!!  Your pairings are so SPARKLY.  Your diamond earrings are TDF.  Love all the beautiful VCA.  Your pave alhambra pieces are real head turners. It all looks great paired with estate pieces.  I think it's so interesting to see the different ways we all style our VCA jewelry.


 
Thanks!  The first VCA piece I fell in love with was the Magic pave pendant and I was so happy when I was finally able to purchase it!  I wear it every day.  Even though it is sparkly, it can be dressed up or down and I just love it!  Unfortunately, every item on my wish list is pave too so I will be building up my collection more slowly now.


----------



## G&Smommy

hhong001 said:


> As promised, first picture is my TE pendent (16 in) paired with the 10 motif MOP (extended to 18 in). Second one is my 10 motif with a 8" extender. Last one shows the extender connecting to VCA chain. I think they look similar.


 
The TE looks so pretty with the MOP!


----------



## hhong001

G&Smommy said:


> The TE looks so pretty with the MOP!


 
Thanks! TE is what got me started on VCA


----------



## love_it

Just thought I would post an action shot of my magic long necklace worn yesterday 
I usually wear modern Alhambra mop YG mini earrings with it and a RG moonstone cocktail ring


----------



## Jinsun

hhong001 said:


> As promised, first picture is my TE pendent (16 in) paired with the 10 motif MOP (extended to 18 in). Second one is my 10 motif with a 8" extender. Last one shows the extender connecting to VCA chain. I think they look similar.



You are awesome!  Thanks so much!


----------



## MYH

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  The first VCA piece I fell in love with was the Magic pave pendant and I was so happy when I was finally able to purchase it!  I wear it every day.  Even though it is sparkly, it can be dressed up or down and I just love it!  Unfortunately, every item on my wish list is pave too so I will be building up my collection more slowly now.



I'm with you. I adore the pave cosmos ear clips but they are $50k.  Ouch!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

love_it said:


> Just thought I would post an action shot of my magic long necklace worn yesterday
> I usually wear modern Alhambra mop YG mini earrings with it and a RG moonstone cocktail ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275845



Beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985

Just found this on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261250856768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
looks like a good deal for a turquoise sweet!


----------



## sbelle

MYH said:


> Ahhhh. I see.  *I didn't even know that VCA made a white gold 10 motif *or white gold frivole earrings until now!  Did you get them awhile ago?  Are they discontinued in wg now?





Suzie said:


> The white gold necklace is a vintage piece that I purchased from Betteridge, they are from 80's or 90's* Betteidge said and are not made anymore*. They do make WF frivole earrings but only in the smaller size.



Not only do they not make this beautiful necklace anymore, they won't do a special order for it.  I tried at two different VCA boutiques and at NM.  They wouldn't even submit the request to Paris because they said there was no chance it would be approved.


----------



## G&Smommy

MYH said:


> I'm with you. I adore the pave cosmos ear clips but they are $50k.  Ouch!


 
I am hoping my next piece will be the Perlee bracelet with pave clovers, but I have some more saving to do first


----------



## G&Smommy

love_it said:


> Just thought I would post an action shot of my magic long necklace worn yesterday
> I usually wear modern Alhambra mop YG mini earrings with it and a RG moonstone cocktail ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2275845


 
It looks beautiful with your dress!


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Here is an updated pic of my VCA pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274550


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Here are my pieces.  I mix and match VCA with estate jewelry.  I wear a pair ol Old European Cut diamond earrings and I have an estate diamond tennis bracelet that I layer with my WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets.  My other two every day pieces are my Magic Pave Pendant and Ring.  I also wear a Bedat watch and my wedding rings which are also estate pieces with Old European cut diamonds (not pictured).


Gorgeous.
Your earrings have inspired me to take a look at some of my older pieces of jewellery .
I had quite fallen out of love with my old cuts ( ring and earrings ) but may now have them reset .


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous.
> Your earrings have inspired me to take a look at some of my older pieces of jewellery .
> I had quite fallen out of love with my old cuts ( ring and earrings ) but may now have them reset .



Thanks!  When we were looking at rings I only liked old cut diamonds and still love them.   My VCA pieces are the only "modern" jewelry I own.  I have some I want to reset as well but I love my earrings, engagement ring and tennis bracelet as the they are.


----------



## chaneljewel

Yes or no?  I love it but worry I'll hit it on things when wearing it.  Yikes, it needs polishing too as got fingerprints all over petals when taking pics!


----------



## Bagzzonly

I've enjoyed looking at all the lovey pieces, and it's definitely tempted me that much more to acquire my first VCA piece .  The piece I initially fell in love with is the magic necklace with pendants (looks like lariat).  My only concern is if I'll wear it as much as say the magic single pendant (but that only comes in white gold, and I'm more yellow gold).  What should I do??  Stick with my initial love??  Your insight would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


----------



## doloresmia

chaneljewel said:


> yes or no?  I love it but worry i'll hit it on things when wearing it.  Yikes, it needs polishing too as got fingerprints all over petals when taking pics!



love!


----------



## MYH

chaneljewel said:


> Yes or no?  I love it but worry I'll hit it on things when wearing it.  Yikes, it needs polishing too as got fingerprints all over petals when taking pics!


Major yes!


----------



## G&Smommy

chaneljewel said:


> Yes or no?  I love it but worry I'll hit it on things when wearing it.  Yikes, it needs polishing too as got fingerprints all over petals when taking pics!


 
Yes!  I love this ring.  I want the pave version one day.


----------



## G&Smommy

wonger1024 said:


> I've enjoyed looking at all the lovey pieces, and it's definitely tempted me that much more to acquire my first VCA piece .  The piece I initially fell in love with is the magic necklace with pendants (looks like lariat).  My only concern is if I'll wear it as much as say the magic single pendant (but that only comes in white gold, and I'm more yellow gold).  What should I do??  Stick with my initial love??  Your insight would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


 
I tried the lariat version but found it very hard to wear.  It only works with certain necklines and clothing because it is very much a statement piece.  I have the pave Magic pendant and couldn't be happier.  I love it and wear it every day.  The Magic necklace you are describing would have only been an occasional piece for me.  I think the single motif Magic pendant is much more wearable and versatile.  Good luck!


----------



## MYH

wonger1024 said:


> I've enjoyed looking at all the lovey pieces, and it's definitely tempted me that much more to acquire my first VCA piece .  The piece I initially fell in love with is the magic necklace with pendants (looks like lariat).  My only concern is if I'll wear it as much as say the magic single pendant (but that only comes in white gold, and I'm more yellow gold).  What should I do??  Stick with my initial love??  Your insight would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


Hi Wonger1048 - welcome!  if the lariat necklace is the one I think you're talking about I think it won't be worn as often as you like.  I have tried it on a few times and IMO, that necklace requires a specific neckline for your top for it not to look too busy. I do think a magic single pendant would be more useful.  Have you considered the bois d'amourette (wood)in pg or the malachite yg single motif? Those are also awesome because the long chain gives you the option of doubling it up and wearing it shorter.  Otherwise, I do think the white MOP in wg is still beautiful. But I'm with you on preferring yg.


----------



## MYH

G&Smommy said:


> I tried the lariat version but found it very hard to wear.  It only works with certain necklines and clothing because it is very much a statement piece.  I have the pave Magic pendant and couldn't be happier.  I love it and wear it every day.  The Magic necklace you are describing would have only been an occasional piece for me.  I think the single motif Magic pendant is much more wearable and versatile.  Good luck!


Jinx.  Our posts crossed and we gave her essentially the same advice.  Lol.


----------



## G&Smommy

MYH said:


> Jinx.  Our posts crossed and we gave her essentially the same advice.  Lol.


 
Ha ha!  I have tried that piece and, as beautiful as it is, it is just really hard to wear.


----------



## Bagzzonly

MYH said:


> Hi Wonger1048 - welcome!  if the lariat necklace is the one I think you're talking about I think it won't be worn as often as you like.  I have tried it on a few times and IMO, that necklace requires a specific neckline for your top for it not to look too busy. I do think a magic single pendant would be more useful.  Have you considered the bois d'amourette (wood)in pg or the malachite yg single motif? Those are also awesome because the long chain gives you the option of doubling it up and wearing it shorter.  Otherwise, I do think the white MOP in wg is still beautiful. But I'm with you on preferring yg.





G&Smommy said:


> I tried the lariat version but found it very hard to wear.  It only works with certain necklines and clothing because it is very much a statement piece.  I have the pave Magic pendant and couldn't be happier.  I love it and wear it every day.  The Magic necklace you are describing would have only been an occasional piece for me.  I think the single motif Magic pendant is much more wearable and versatile.  Good luck!



Thank you for your valuable inputs and confirming my concerns, ladies!  I will begin contemplating between the single magic or the 10 motifs vintage .  Cheers!!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Hi Suzie ,your lovely garden of VCA flowers is growing so quickly and so beautifully



Thank you so much, I am really done for the time being. No funds.


----------



## Suzie

chaneljewel said:


> Yes or no?  I love it but worry I'll hit it on things when wearing it.  Yikes, it needs polishing too as got fingerprints all over petals when taking pics!



This looks beautiful on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wonger1024 said:


> I've enjoyed looking at all the lovey pieces, and it's definitely tempted me that much more to acquire my first VCA piece .  The piece I initially fell in love with is the magic necklace with pendants (looks like lariat).  My only concern is if I'll wear it as much as say the magic single pendant (but that only comes in white gold, and I'm more yellow gold).  What should I do??  Stick with my initial love??  Your insight would be greatly appreciated...thanks!


I agree with the others...the lariat is not a very versatile piece.
My recommendation is that you start with something more versatile like a pendant or a ten motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hhong001 said:


> As promised, first picture is my TE pendent (16 in) paired with the 10 motif MOP (extended to 18 in). Second one is my 10 motif with a 8" extender. Last one shows the extender connecting to VCA chain. I think they look similar.


 SO pretty!!
The TE looks great with your MOP


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MYH said:


> Duh!  I just checked the VCA site and yes, they still make wg frivole earrings.  Hmmm...now I have something to think about.


They do come in wg and are very shiny.  I think that Sbelle also has them...she has the most fabulous earring collection and has photos posted in the reference section.
Last year I nearly purchased the wg frivole earrings..they are a great size and very versatile.  I ended up buying them in pave.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

G&Smommy said:


> Here are my pieces.  I mix and match VCA with estate jewelry.  I wear a pair ol Old European Cut diamond earrings and I have an estate diamond tennis bracelet that I layer with my WG MOP and WG Chalcedony bracelets.  My other two every day pieces are my Magic Pave Pendant and Ring.  I also wear a Bedat watch and my wedding rings which are also estate pieces with Old European cut diamonds (not pictured).


 Such a nice collection


----------



## Bagzzonly

texasgirliegirl said:


> I agree with the others...the lariat is not a very versatile piece.
> My recommendation is that you start with something more versatile like a pendant or a ten motif.



Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Here is an updated pic of my VCA pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274550


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wonger1024 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion!


 If you start with a ten motif you can always add another ten motif later on..then you will have a beautiful long 20....


----------



## yuanhongzhen

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you start with a ten motif you can always add another ten motif later on..then you will have a beautiful long 20....


Help me make decision please. Which pendant necklace is good for every day wear?
1. Cosmos pendant small size
2. Flower lace pendant
3. Harry Winston's Sunflower pendant
4. simple diamond pendant ( 1.5 carat)


----------



## Bagzzonly

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you start with a ten motif you can always add another ten motif later on..then you will have a beautiful long 20....



Reason why I resort my inquires here, to you wise ladies !


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chaneljewel said:


> Yes or no?  I love it but worry I'll hit it on things when wearing it.  Yikes, it needs polishing too as got fingerprints all over petals when taking pics!



Ummm, YES!  Love it!


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Such nice pieces, Suzie!
> I know you are enjoying your newest piece and that it will be a reminder of your trip to Hawaii.
> The wg frivole earrings are such a great choice to wear with your pieces.  My favorite earring shape to wear with all things vintage Alhambra......



Thank you texasgirl, I love buying something significant when I travel as it reminds me of that time and place.

I must say I am wearing the WG frivole earrings whenever I go out and they do go well with the vintage Alhambra and aren't too matchy matchy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

This is such a personal decision but I prefer simple for every day.
I would go with the diamond pendant.



yuanhongzhen said:


> Help me make decision please. Which pendant necklace is good for every day wear?
> 1. Cosmos pendant small size
> 2. Flower lace pendant
> 3. Harry Winston's Sunflower pendant
> 4. simple diamond pendant ( 1.5 carat)


----------



## pedsdds

yuanhongzhen said:


> Help me make decision please. Which pendant necklace is good for every day wear?
> 1. Cosmos pendant small size
> 2. Flower lace pendant
> 3. Harry Winston's Sunflower pendant
> 4. simple diamond pendant ( 1.5 carat)



ita with texasgirliegirl. have you seen the harry Winston's belle collection? DH just gave me the pendant for our anniversary and I wear it everyday - beautiful and unique twist on a diamond pendant!


----------



## G&Smommy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a nice collection



Thanks!


----------



## MYH

yuanhongzhen said:


> Help me make decision please. Which pendant necklace is good for every day wear?
> 1. Cosmos pendant small size
> 2. Flower lace pendant
> 3. Harry Winston's Sunflower pendant
> 4. simple diamond pendant ( 1.5 carat)


They are all fab choices.  You can't go wrong with any of them.  I agree with another poster that it depends on your personal style.


----------



## kim_mac

my vote is for either the simple dia pendant or cosmos if you want something pave.


----------



## Jinsun

No activity in a few days.....I'll update this thread.

Purchased my 10 motif and 5 motif yg mop last week. Here is my vca family


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Such a beautiful collection, Jinsun!






Jinsun said:


> No activity in a few days.....I'll update this thread.
> 
> Purchased my 10 motif and 5 motif yg mop last week. Here is my vca family


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I need an opinion....
For a while I have been mildly obsessed with the small yg frivole earrings.  They are so pretty and discrete and I like how they compliment the vintage Alhambra collection pieces.
I already have the large yg frivole earrings, the pave frivole earrings and the frivole multi-station necklace.  
Do you feel that it's too much of a good thing?  Are the small too redundant??


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> I need an opinion....
> For a while I have been mildly obsessed with the small yg frivole earrings.  They are so pretty and discrete and I like how they look compliment the vintage Alhambra collection pieces.
> I already have the large yg frivole earrings, the pave frivole earrings and the frivole multi-station necklace.
> Do you feel that it's too much of a good thing?  Are the small too redundant??



HI TGG~~~~  You KNOW how I feel about the small YG frivole.  I wear them almost everyday (have the on now).  I hate to admit that but they are my favorite earring!   I also own the YG turquoise vintage alhambra earrings and the pave frivole which I adore but my "GO TO" earrings are YG small frivole.  I think I will add the large YG frivole someday and  possibly the WG small frivole.  I think it is up to you if you will be able to wear them since you are so used the large YG frivole?  Sometimes when that happens you may consider them too small once you get them on.   Otherwise I think you should consider adding them.


----------



## kimber418

Jinsun-Love your VCA collection.   Thank you for sharing.   Love all your bracelets~


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> HI TGG~~~~  You KNOW how I feel about the small YG frivole.  I wear them almost everyday (have the on now).  I hate to admit that but they are my favorite earring!   I also own the YG turquoise vintage alhambra earrings and the pave frivole which I adore but my "GO TO" earrings are YG small frivole.  I think I will add the large YG frivole someday and  possibly the WG small frivole.  I think it is up to you if you will be able to wear them since you are so used the large YG frivole?  Sometimes when that happens you may consider them too small once you get them on.   Otherwise I think you should consider adding them.


The last two pairs of VCA earrings on my wish list are the small yg frivoles and the turquoise vintage Alhambra....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

....and a bangle would be nice, too.
Then, DONE!!!


----------



## Jinsun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a beautiful collection, Jinsun!





kimber418 said:


> Jinsun-Love your VCA collection.   Thank you for sharing.   Love all your bracelets~



Thank you TGG, after all you're the one who suggested to buy the 10motif!

Thank you Kimber, I need to hurry up and buy that extender.


----------



## chaneljewel

TGG, I have the small yg Frivoli earrings and love! them...they are my favorites too!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Does anybody have any very enabling mod photos of their small yg frivole earrings?


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> No activity in a few days.....I'll update this thread.
> 
> Purchased my 10 motif and 5 motif yg mop last week. Here is my vca family



Just beautiful, they all go so together so well.


----------



## Suzie

I have had my small WG frivole earrings for about 2 weeks and I just love them. I actually passed on them a year ago and I am so glad that I have them now.

They go so well with the vintage Alhambra. By the way I am loving the 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet worn together and the other day I wore a top that needed a longer necklace and I added the MOP 10 motif with my WG vintage Alhambra and they looked great together.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> I have had my small WG frivole earrings for about 2 weeks and I just love them. I actually passed on them a year ago and I am so glad that I have them now.
> 
> They go so well with the vintage Alhambra. By the way I am loving the 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet worn together and the other day I wore a top that needed a longer necklace and I added the MOP 10 motif with my WG vintage Alhambra and they looked great together.


Sounds beautiful!!


----------



## Thankful

has anyone seen a 5 motive bracelet in turquoise and yellow gold?


----------



## Monaliceke

I am also searching for the 5-motif turquoise bracelet, but it seems not available online. Only the single motif butterfly is available.

Does anyone know how long the 5-motif bracelet is? compared with the single motif bracelets?  I have tiny wrists (14cm) 5.5 inch. Not sure if the 5-motif type would be too long for me.  Any advice?  Thanks.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I have had my small WG frivole earrings for about 2 weeks and I just love them. I actually passed on them a year ago and I am so glad that I have them now.
> 
> They go so well with the vintage Alhambra. By the way I am loving the 10 motif and 5 motif bracelet worn together and the other day I wore a top that needed a longer necklace and I added the MOP 10 motif with my WG vintage Alhambra and they looked great together.


Glad you are enjoying the options of your new pieces.



texasgirliegirl said:


> I need an opinion....
> For a while I have been mildly obsessed with the small yg frivole earrings.  They are so pretty and discrete and I like how they compliment the vintage Alhambra collection pieces.
> I already have the large yg frivole earrings, the pave frivole earrings and the frivole multi-station necklace.
> Do you feel that it's too much of a good thing?  Are the small too redundant??


Due to their size I feel the pave are still perfect for everyday so wouldn't bother with a third pair with the others that you have . 



Jinsun said:


> No activity in a few days.....I'll update this thread.
> 
> Purchased my 10 motif and 5 motif yg mop last week. Here is my vca family


Very pretty pieces.Thanks for sharing


----------



## ashton

luxemadam said:


> I am also searching for the 5-motif turquoise bracelet, but it seems not available online. Only the single motif butterfly is available.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the 5-motif bracelet is? compared with the single motif bracelets?  I have tiny wrists (14cm) 5.5 inch. Not sure if the 5-motif type would be too long for me.  Any advice?  Thanks.



You would need to take some links out between the motifs for the bracelet to fit nicely. if i remember correctly, i took out 6 links.  VCA will do it for you for free within the first two months of purchase. The bracelet will be gone for a few weeks. You get to keep the extra links.


----------



## Monaliceke

ashton said:


> You would need to take some links out between the motifs for the bracelet to fit nicely. if i remember correctly, i took out 6 links.  VCA will do it for you for free within the first two months of purchase. The bracelet will be gone for a few weeks. You get to keep the extra links.



Thanks Ashton!  I will check with VCA online to see what they can do.


----------



## leonietje

Thankful said:


> has anyone seen a 5 motive bracelet in turquoise and yellow gold?



Do you mean this one: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/2512/Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs

I haven't seen it in real life, but the combination of yellow gold and turquoise looks good! Although I have heard that the production of the turquoise pieces is very slow since they cannot seem to find good enough quality turquoise at the moment..


----------



## beachy10

luxemadam said:


> I am also searching for the 5-motif turquoise bracelet, but it seems not available online. Only the single motif butterfly is available.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the 5-motif bracelet is? compared with the single motif bracelets? I have tiny wrists (14cm) 5.5 inch. Not sure if the 5-motif type would be too long for me. Any advice? Thanks.


 
you might try going the reseller route


----------



## beachy10

Anyone looking for a WHITE GOLD Alhambra necklace?
Beladora has one

http://www.beladora.com/store/504718_van_cleef_arpels_alhambra_necklace_16_motif_in_18k


----------



## bagsforme

How long does it take for repair?  Took a bracelet in and its been almost 3 weeks.  Still no word.


----------



## dolphingirl

My earrings took about 3 weeks for a minor repair.


----------



## Jinsun

So I'm debating on buying another vca item or a simple TT rolex. I was thinking maybe the perlee RG bracelet, to match my love bracelet.  Or what about the anita ko pyramid bracelet?  Do you guys think spikes are played out now?  Does the perlee come in diff sizes?  My love is a size 17, somewhat loose on me and if I get the perlee I want it to match in size.  Also I think I might have read that the perlee clasp break easily. Anyone can confirm this?

So rolex or perlee bracelet??


----------



## Suzie

Wow,  they made 16 motif back then, that would be a good look.


----------



## leonietje

Jinsun said:


> So I'm debating on buying another vca item or a simple TT rolex. I was thinking maybe the perlee RG bracelet, to match my love bracelet.  Or what about the anita ko pyramid bracelet?  Do you guys think spikes are played out now?  Does the perlee come in diff sizes?  My love is a size 17, somewhat loose on me and if I get the perlee I want it to match in size.  Also I think I might have read that the perlee clasp break easily. Anyone can confirm this?
> 
> So rolex or perlee bracelet??



The perlee bracelet is available in 16, 17,5 and 19cm

That's a tough question  If you already have a love bracelet, the Rolex will be a nice addition.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I wore my 20 motif malachite to my docs appt. this morning and his nurse said how much she liked it.  I said thank you, then she asked if it was House of Harlow, which I've never heard of.  That made us even, because she'd never heard of Van Cleef.  I didn't have the heart to elaborate.


----------



## sjunky13

Here is a simple stack. Cartier love , VCA turquoise and Frivole.

Ignore the mani please!


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wore my 20 motif malachite to my docs appt. this morning and his nurse said how much she liked it.  I said thank you, then she asked if it was House of Harlow, which I've never heard of.  That made us even, because she'd never heard of Van Cleef.  I didn't have the heart to elaborate.




Haha , I have gotten Ippolita, teeth, yes human teeth and Kate Spade. LOL. This is why I like jewelry now more than bags. It is so stealthy and no one knows!


----------



## Bethc

sjunky13 said:


> Haha , I have gotten Ippolita, teeth, yes human teeth and Kate Spade. LOL. This is why I like jewelry now more than bags. It is so stealthy and no one knows!



Teeth??!!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Here is a simple stack. Cartier love , VCA turquoise and Frivole.
> 
> Ignore the mani please!



Gorgeous!  I love the Frivole ring!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Teeth??!!


LOL. Yes! I was out to dinner and someone asked me if my MOP bracelet were made of human teeth. She asked me to take it off to prove it was not. 
HAHA! I wish my teeth had a pink glow,


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the Frivole ring!


TY! I need to wear my stuff now, not just put it on for pics! LOL


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> Haha , I have gotten Ippolita, teeth, yes human teeth and Kate Spade. LOL. This is why I like jewelry now more than bags.* It is so stealthy and no one knows!*



Same here!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sjunky, I love your ring!  Did you have a difficult time figuring out the size you needed?


----------



## sjunky13

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sjunky, I love your ring!  Did you have a difficult time figuring out the size you needed?



 Ty hun! In the beginning I did. A store sold me a stretched out 55, when I  should of been a 56. So I returned that one and they made me a new 56. These run larger because they are open. But am losing weight, so it is getting too big for ring fingers. 

I never wear this ring and I should. It is so pretty. I really want the grey mop magic ring. I am going to VCA this weekend, I had bought a Perlee ring and want to see if I should exchange it for the grey mop. 

I think you need this ring, it will match the earrings perfectly. I will wear this set this weekend. I need to use my stuff.


----------



## sbelle

Anyone know if the renovations at VCA NYC are done?  I walked by there today but didn't allow myself to go in.  This has already been a very costly trip   and I can't afford to be tempted more!!  I glanced in the door and could see the front room looks very different.


----------



## chicagocat

Jinsun said:


> So I'm debating on buying another vca item or a simple TT rolex. I was thinking maybe the perlee RG bracelet, to match my love bracelet.  Or what about the anita ko pyramid bracelet?  Do you guys think spikes are played out now?  Does the perlee come in diff sizes?  My love is a size 17, somewhat loose on me and if I get the perlee I want it to match in size.  Also I think I might have read that the perlee clasp break easily. Anyone can confirm this?
> 
> So rolex or perlee bracelet??



The Perlee is so feminine... The Rolex and pyramid pieces so masculine... Perlee is my choice, likely to have greatest value and potential for classic and timeless beauty- the other pieces are in a different genre entirely


----------



## MYH

Cavalier Girl said:


> I wore my 20 motif malachite to my docs appt. this morning and his nurse said how much she liked it.  I said thank you, then she asked if it was House of Harlow, which I've never heard of.  That made us even, because she'd never heard of Van Cleef.  I didn't have the heart to elaborate.


That's Nicole Richie's costume jewelry line I think? Well if House of Harlow looks as amazing as VCA, I think I better go check it out! 

I've been in your same position too and I usually don't know where to even start explaining what VCA is.  I typically just say its a french jeweler and leave it at that.


----------



## MYH

sbelle said:


> Anyone know if the renovations at VCA NYC are done?  I walked by there today but didn't allow myself to go in.  This has already been a very costly trip   and I can't afford to be tempted more!!  I glanced in the door and could see the front room looks very different.


Oh SBelle. You must go especially if its just been remodeled. Last time I was there about a month ago, the construction made the whole store look like a disaster area.   Please stop by and report back what you see! Or take pics for us.  pretty please?


----------



## MYH

sjunky13 said:


> TY! I need to wear my stuff now, not just put it on for pics! LOL


That is gorgeous.  I know exactly how you feel about wearing it.  I would be terribly afraid it would get scratched.


----------



## chaneljewel

VCA is sooo addicting.  I buy a piece then immediately start planning my next one!   I love it more than bags now too!!


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> That is gorgeous.  I know exactly how you feel about wearing it.  I would be terribly afraid it would get scratched.


Testing to see if my notifications are working.  Please ignore.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sjunky13 said:


> Ty hun! In the beginning I did. A store sold me a stretched out 55, when I  should of been a 56. So I returned that one and they made me a new 56. These run larger because they are open. But am losing weight, so it is getting too big for ring fingers.
> 
> I never wear this ring and I should. It is so pretty. I really want the grey mop magic ring. I am going to VCA this weekend, I had bought a Perlee ring and want to see if I should exchange it for the grey mop.
> 
> I think you need this ring, it will match the earrings perfectly. I will wear this set this weekend. I need to use my stuff.



Honey, you need to send that baby to me so it can see more use!


----------



## CocoB

So I need some help.

I have w gold with MOP 10 motif necklace, and for my birthday my husband just bought for me the single butterfly bracelet. I've never seen it before, and it's just so tiny and delicate - I'm scared that I'm going to lose it or break the chain. In any event, he just asked if I'd rather the 5 motif bracelet. That is a piece on my wishlist - in black with gold. What would you do?


----------



## MYH

CocoB said:


> So I need some help.
> 
> I have w gold with MOP 10 motif necklace, and for my birthday my husband just bought for me the single butterfly bracelet. I've never seen it before, and it's just so tiny and delicate - I'm scared that I'm going to lose it or break the chain. In any event, he just asked if I'd rather the 5 motif bracelet. That is a piece on my wishlist - in black with gold. What would you do?


I would take him up on his offer and get the onyx 5 motif bracelet!


----------



## CATEYES

CocoB said:


> So I need some help.
> 
> I have w gold with MOP 10 motif necklace, and for my birthday my husband just bought for me the single butterfly bracelet. I've never seen it before, and it's just so tiny and delicate - I'm scared that I'm going to lose it or break the chain. In any event, he just asked if I'd rather the 5 motif bracelet. That is a piece on my wishlist - in black with gold. What would you do?


Uh yeah! Lol! If he is offering to buy a 5 motif instead say yes It will be beautiful and feel more substantial on your wrist.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Get the 5 motif....


CocoB said:


> So I need some help.
> 
> I have w gold with MOP 10 motif necklace, and for my birthday my husband just bought for me the single butterfly bracelet. I've never seen it before, and it's just so tiny and delicate - I'm scared that I'm going to lose it or break the chain. In any event, he just asked if I'd rather the 5 motif bracelet. That is a piece on my wishlist - in black with gold. What would you do?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the 5 motif....



Ditto!


----------



## Junkenpo

CocoB said:


> So I need some help.
> 
> I have w gold with MOP 10 motif necklace, and for my birthday my husband just bought for me the single butterfly bracelet. I've never seen it before, and it's just so tiny and delicate - I'm scared that I'm going to lose it or break the chain. In any event, he just asked if I'd rather the 5 motif bracelet. That is a piece on my wishlist - in black with gold. What would you do?



Oh!  I love the sweets, they are great for layering or by themselves when you want something delicate.  That being said.... I do have the yg/onyx 5 motif and I wear it much more often than my sweets now.


----------



## chaneljewel

Get the 5 motif!

Btw, does anyone know when NM will have another triple event for VCA?


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Anyone know if the renovations at VCA NYC are done?  I walked by there today but didn't allow myself to go in.  *This has already been a very costly trip  * and I can't afford to be tempted more!!  I glanced in the door and could see the front room looks very different.



What did you get???!!!

I bet whatever it is, it's stunning!!!


----------



## love_it

Ladies I need some help please!
I am over the moon about my latest VCA addition: WG turquoise butterfly and mop clover between the finger ring! You may have seen it, it was on eBay for sometime. I received it on Thursday and it is even more beautiful in person than on the photos! I don't have any suspicion but I will would like to get your opinion on authenticity. I don't have any VCA rings so I cannot compare. The clover seems a little bigger than on my 10 motif..... Please take a look at it. Below is the eBay listing and some of my own modeling shots. Please let me know if you need more detailed photos.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Van-Cl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## love_it

Some more


----------



## chicagocat

Gorgeous!!


----------



## *emma*

The seller listed on your ebay listing is a tPFer ( is that even a word), and I'm pretty sure she showed this very ring in one of the earlier threads. So... My gut is its real.


----------



## love_it

*emma* said:


> The seller listed on your ebay listing is a tPFer ( is that even a word), and I'm pretty sure she showed this very ring in one of the earlier threads. So... My gut is its real.



Good point  I just went back and checked her posts. I am convinced!
And still sooooo excited about the ring!


----------



## perfumegirl01

I believe the next nm triple point event that includes vca will happen in September / October.  At least that is what the SA I am working with says.  I am contemplating what should be my first piece!


----------



## CocoB

Junkenpo said:


> Oh!  I love the sweets, they are great for layering or by themselves when you want something delicate.  That being said.... I do have the yg/onyx 5 motif and I wear it much more often than my sweets now.



Thanks - that's what I suspected. It's so pretty, and I feel badly because I don't want him to think that I don't appreciate the gift, but in terms of wearability, I think that I'd use the 5 motif more .


----------



## CocoB

MYH said:


> I would take him up on his offer and get the onyx 5 motif bracelet!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the 5 motif....





Cavalier Girl said:


> Ditto!





chaneljewel said:


> Get the 5 motif!
> 
> Btw, does anyone know when NM will have another triple event for VCA?



Thanks everyone. Five motif it is!


----------



## chaneljewel

perfumegirl01 said:


> I believe the next nm triple point event that includes vca will happen in September / October.  At least that is what the SA I am working with says.  I am contemplating what should be my first piece!



This makes me sooooo excited!


----------



## jssl1688

Took 10 yg necklace and large frivole out today for a spin. I wish I could wear the earrings more often but after a day my ears are red and swollen again. Ahhhhhh.


----------



## chaneljewel

jssl1688 said:


> Took 10 yg necklace and large frivole out today for a spin. I wish I could wear the earrings more often but after a day my ears are red and swollen again. Ahhhhhh.



Are you sure that you're wearing them on the correct ear?  I never have issues with mine, and frequently wear them all day.


----------



## Monaliceke

I hope someone from TPF can share some photos of the 5 motifs alhambra bracelets worn on small wrists (without re-sizing).  I have small wrist of 14 cm (5.5 inches).  I checked with VCA and they told me that the bracelets measures 19cm.  

And they said they could only do re-sizing in one of their boutiques. But I like to order from their website, since I reside in Belgium and there is no boutique here.  Help please.....  TIA


----------



## Jinsun

luxemadam said:


> I hope someone from TPF can share some photos of the 5 motifs alhambra bracelets worn on small wrists (without re-sizing).  I have small wrist of 14 cm (5.5 inches).  I checked with VCA and they told me that the bracelets measures 19cm.
> 
> And they said they could only do re-sizing in one of their boutiques. But I like to order from their website, since I reside in Belgium and there is no boutique here.  Help please.....  TIA



See post #49.  Maybe that'll help u out


----------



## darkangel07760

sbelle said:


> Anyone know if the renovations at VCA NYC are done?  I walked by there today but didn't allow myself to go in.  This has already been a very costly trip   and I can't afford to be tempted more!!  I glanced in the door and could see the front room looks very different.



Where is this one located? I was in NYC last year and the only VCA shop I could find was the boutique within a department store that I cannot remember the name of!!!


----------



## sbelle

darkangel07760 said:


> Where is this one located? I was in NYC last year and the only VCA shop I could find was the boutique within a department store that I cannot remember the name of!!!




That's the one -- it is in the same building as Bergdorf Goodman, but is not part of BG.  There used to be an entrance from inside BG into VCA, but as part of this renovation they got rid of it.  There's a wall where the door used to be.


----------



## CATEYES

CocoB said:


> Thanks - that's what I suspected. It's so pretty, and I feel badly because I don't want him to think that I don't appreciate the gift, but in terms of wearability, I think that I'd use the 5 motif more .


 
Don't feel bad because once you get the 5 motif you can wear it all the time so he sees how much you love it.  Then maybe you will inspire him to buy you more VCA in the near future


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> Took 10 yg necklace and large frivole out today for a spin. I wish I could wear the earrings more often but after a day my ears are red and swollen again. Ahhhhhh.


 
Both look beautiful on you!  I wore my 10 in solid yg today too!  Sorry your frivole are hurting I remember another TPFr saying the same thing but they had worn them the left one on the right ear and vice versa.  Try switching them and see if that helps.


----------



## CocoB

CATEYES said:


> Don't feel bad because once you get the 5 motif you can wear it all the time so he sees how much you love it.  Then maybe you will inspire him to buy you more VCA in the near future



Thank you cateyes. I do think that I'll wear it all the time - I wear my MOP necklace daily. Any thoughts about color? Do you like onyx? I don't want MOP, but otherwise I'm open - as long as the bracelet is set in yellow gold.


----------



## CATEYES

CocoB said:


> Thank you cateyes. I do think that I'll wear it all the time - I wear my MOP necklace daily. Any thoughts about color? Do you like onyx? I don't want MOP, but otherwise I'm open - as long as the bracelet is set in yellow gold.


 
I asked my DH for a carnelian either 5 or 10 motif because I just love the color.  But Junkenpo & Einseine both have bracelets in onyx and they are very lovely paired with almost anything.  I like the way the black color pops against the yg.


----------



## Jinsun

CocoB, you don't want wg mop to match your necklace?  I have carnelian but no onyx.  Onyx is next on my list. What about all yg?  First bracelet was all YG and my most recent was yg mop. I love the mop with the yg. Such a beautiful glow. Most easier to wear is my yg. I haven't worn my carnelian yet.  But it is pretty


----------



## CocoB

CATEYES said:


> I asked my DH for a carnelian either 5 or 10 motif because I just love the color.  But Junkenpo & Einseine both have bracelets in onyx and they are very lovely paired with almost anything.  I like the way the black color pops against the yg.



Carnelian is beautiful - I was actually between the two. I called the SA yesterday who sold my husband the bracelet and she told me to come in and try everything. Dangerous.


----------



## jssl1688

chaneljewel said:


> Are you sure that you're wearing them on the correct ear?  I never have issues with mine, and frequently wear them all day.



hi chaneljewel, yes, i am much aware of the tips and how they should be properly faced on which ear, but i naturally have very sensitive ears, so earrings were never my best friend, on top of that the large is a bit heavy so that takes even more toll on my already sensitive ears...( your so lucky to be able to wear them frequently and all day too!!




CATEYES said:


> Both look beautiful on you!  I wore my 10 in solid yg today too!  Sorry your frivole are hurting I remember another TPFr saying the same thing but they had worn them the left one on the right ear and vice versa.  Try switching them and see if that helps.



thanks cateyes, yes, i wear the earrings based on how the tips are pointed, but it's just my ears hate anything in them even when i try to wear it for the shortest amount of time....don't you love the yg, it's so easy to wear and just looks great with everything.


----------



## Monaliceke

Jinsun said:


> See post #49.  Maybe that'll help u out



Thanks!  I also saw your post #61. So, you are wearing with your love bracelet.  

Did you get the VCA resized?  Is it comfortable to wear it loose, stacked with the love?  May I know the size of your wrist?  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hope this helps for the smaller-wristed wearers.... I took a picture of measuring tape around my wrist. It is gently wrapped with no space, but I didn't pull it tight. Looks like I'm at 5.75 inches. 







I ordered my onyx from London Jewelers sight unseen, and had them send it for sizing before I tried it on, so I don't know how the unaltered bracelets fit.  I asked for it to be sized to 6.75 inches (half an inch down from unaltered and I think 1-2 links removed between each  motif) so I could wear it comfortably on either wrist taking account for right wrist being slightly larger and for humidity and swelling.  It fits me looser now than when I first got it because I've lost 30lb and I'm shooting for another 30lb, so I'll report back when that happens. 











I also took a picture of how it hangs when above the wrist bone and arm parallel to ground (like when typing) and also how it settles below the wrist when my arm is down at my side.  (It's not easy to take this pics by yourself from an ipad!) lol


----------



## Jinsun

luxemadam said:


> Thanks!  I also saw your post #61. So, you are wearing with your love bracelet.
> 
> Did you get the VCA resized?  Is it comfortable to wear it loose, stacked with the love?  May I know the size of your wrist?  Thanks so much for your help.










I don't wear mine stacked with the love. Afraid to cause more unnecessary scratches.  I didn't get mine resized but I had thought about it. I honestly don't mind wearing it loose. My wrist measure under 5.5" but not sure of the exact measurement. My kids seem to misplaced my tape measure.  I just tried on my bracelet and I could prob remove the whole chain length between the motif and I would fit comfortably. That's about 9 links. But for the motifs to be equal in length I would just do one link btwn each motif.  I tried to have my 4 yr take a pic as best as possible


----------



## CATEYES

CocoB said:


> Carnelian is beautiful - I was actually between the two. I called the SA yesterday who sold my husband the bracelet and she told me to come in and try everything. Dangerous.



Dangerous yes, but very fun as well! Make sure to go and do try on everything your heart desires. You will then know what to put on your wish list for future purchases


----------



## MYH

CATEYES said:


> Dangerous yes, but very fun as well! Make sure to go and do try on everything your heart desires. You will then know what to put on your wish list for future purchases


Yes, and accept the champagne!


----------



## ilikechloe

I am looking for a VCA Frivole white gold pave diamond earclips/earrings, but don't want to pay retail. If anyone spot one for sale in the second hand market, PLEASE let me know.  Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## hrhkaren

hi - can anyone tell me how much is the Perlee ring in WG?


----------



## CocoB

CATEYES said:


> Dangerous yes, but very fun as well! Make sure to go and do try on everything your heart desires. You will then know what to put on your wish list for future purchases



I absolutely will. Will be there on Saturday - so excited to see my next piece.


----------



## bagladyseattle

cleaning dirt


----------



## bagladyseattle

jssl1688 : love your necklace and earrings


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, I prepaid for a ring and it is going to take 4 months!   should I get store credit or wait?

The ring is the Perlee signature ring. I hate waiting and do not like the fact I prepaid and there are none in the system.


----------



## ghoztz

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I prepaid for a ring and it is going to take 4 months!   should I get store credit or wait?
> 
> The ring is the Perlee signature ring. I hate waiting and do not like the fact I prepaid and there are none in the system.


Wait for it.  It is totally worth it when you see it and own it.


----------



## leonietje

hrhkaren said:


> hi - can anyone tell me how much is the Perlee ring in WG?



You can find almost all prices on their website: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/search?product_search[lines][7][collections][all]=all


----------



## leonietje

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, I prepaid for a ring and it is going to take 4 months!   should I get store credit or wait?
> 
> The ring is the Perlee signature ring. I hate waiting and do not like the fact I prepaid and there are none in the system.



Which one did you order?


----------



## Monaliceke

Junkenpo said:


> Hope this helps for the smaller-wristed wearers.... I took a picture of measuring tape around my wrist. It is gently wrapped with no space, but I didn't pull it tight. Looks like I'm at 5.75 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my onyx from London Jewelers sight unseen, and had them send it for sizing before I tried it on, so I don't know how the unaltered bracelets fit.  I asked for it to be sized to 6.75 inches (half an inch down from unaltered and I think 1-2 links removed between each  motif) so I could wear it comfortably on either wrist taking account for right wrist being slightly larger and for humidity and swelling.  It fits me looser now than when I first got it because I've lost 30lb and I'm shooting for another 30lb, so I'll report back when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a picture of how it hangs when above the wrist bone and arm parallel to ground (like when typing) and also how it settles below the wrist when my arm is down at my side.  (It's not easy to take this pics by yourself from an ipad!) lol



Thanks! These pictures really help. I'm surprise it still hangs quite a bit. Does it bother you when you type?


----------



## Monaliceke

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2292637
> View attachment 2292638
> View attachment 2292639
> View attachment 2292641
> 
> 
> I don't wear mine stacked with the love. Afraid to cause more unnecessary scratches.  I didn't get mine resized but I had thought about it. I honestly don't mind wearing it loose. My wrist measure under 5.5" but not sure of the exact measurement. My kids seem to misplaced my tape measure.  I just tried on my bracelet and I could prob remove the whole chain length between the motif and I would fit comfortably. That's about 9 links. But for the motifs to be equal in length I would just do one link btwn each motif.  I tried to have my 4 yr take a pic as best as possible


I think I have the same size wrist as yours.  So if I don't resize, it would fit my wrist like the way you wear yours.  I believe it's ok to wear it a bit loose, especially with winter clothes (or mostly long sleeves, so there's a little peek-a-boo).  I'm just not sure how it feels like when it clinks on the desk when typing.  Any comments?


----------



## Jinsun

I never worn it around a desk so I'm not sure. If I lived in a city that carried vca, I would've gotten it shortened.  But since I wasn't sure how the bracelet fit in the first place and wasn't able to have it fitted on my wrist by a SA I decided against it.  But I think one link by each motif is fine. Seems to still be loose around junkenpo's wrist.  In my last pic it may look tight but it is still slightly loose. It's slides a good inch above and below my wrist bone.  Since my first bracelet wasn't sized, I didn't size any of the other ones.


----------



## Junkenpo

luxemadam said:


> Thanks! These pictures really help. I'm surprise it still hangs quite a bit. Does it bother you when you type?



I'm okay when I type, I just shove it a little higher up on the arm and it stays put.


----------



## Jinsun

http://******/17Q1ygR

Wow.  I've never seen this cuff before


----------



## Candice0985

Jinsun said:


> http://******/17Q1ygR
> 
> Wow.  I've never seen this cuff before



love these!!


----------



## Jinsun

Did you see the BIN price?  If I had the funds I would jump on it.  Assuming its authentic


----------



## LVoeletters

How are you ladies enjoying your perlee signature rings?  Is the thickness of the band irritating in anyway? Does anyone have pictures of perlee rings the thin bands with the signature thicker one?


----------



## Hermesaholic

Jinsun said:


> http://******/17Q1ygR
> 
> Wow.  I've never seen this cuff before


i believe these were originally intended for men.  they didnt sell well and were too big for most women.  they dont make them anymore


----------



## kimber418

Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stunning!
Such beautiful colors, Kim.....



kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..



Gorgeous!


----------



## miki66

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..



Oh my


----------



## G&Smommy

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..


 
Beautiful!  The malachite is such a stunning and vibrant green!


----------



## darkangel07760

sbelle said:


> That's the one -- it is in the same building as Bergdorf Goodman, but is not part of BG.  There used to be an entrance from inside BG into VCA, but as part of this renovation they got rid of it.  There's a wall where the door used to be.



How do you like it compared to how it used to look?


----------



## Monaliceke

Junkenpo said:


> I'm okay when I type, I just shove it a little higher up on the arm and it stays put.





Jinsun said:


> I never worn it around a desk so I'm not sure. If I lived in a city that carried vca, I would've gotten it shortened.  But since I wasn't sure how the bracelet fit in the first place and wasn't able to have it fitted on my wrist by a SA I decided against it.  But I think one link by each motif is fine. Seems to still be loose around junkenpo's wrist.  In my last pic it may look tight but it is still slightly loose. It's slides a good inch above and below my wrist bone.  Since my first bracelet wasn't sized, I didn't size any of the other ones.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## bags to die for

Was admiring these in the windows of the VCA store in Malaysia.

The first pic is of leatherwood.


----------



## bags to die for

I got to handle that yellow bird in the 3rd picture. Just fabulous. 
Yellow sapphires, rubies, emeralds and diamonds.


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> I got to handle that yellow bird in the 3rd picture. Just fabulous.
> Yellow sapphires, rubies, emeralds and diamonds.



Thanks for the gorgy photos. What a gorgeous bird.


----------



## cupcake34

Do you ladies think the Lotus pave earrings are heavier than the small YG frivole?


----------



## sbelle

cupcake34 said:


> Do you ladies think the Lotus pave earrings are heavier than the small YG frivole?



If you are talking the small Lotus......I have them both and Lotus are not heavier.  I really don't notice weight from either pair.


----------



## sbelle

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..



One of my favorite photos!


----------



## stmary

bags to die for said:


> Was admiring these in the windows of the VCA store in Malaysia.
> 
> The first pic is of leatherwood.



Fabulous! Do I see perlee ring on your finger? is it comfortable?


----------



## kimber418

Bags to die for,

The photos of VCA from Malaysia are gorgeous.....

Love the butterfly earrings-have always been intrigued by the two colors of gold.  I tried them on years ago in Dallas and have loved them since.  Not sure if I could pull it off but I still am obsessed.   Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Thanks for sharing those beautiful photos.
The cosmos pieces are so beautiful....it all is!


----------



## G&Smommy

bags to die for said:


> Was admiring these in the windows of the VCA store in Malaysia.
> 
> The first pic is of leatherwood.


 
Thanks for sharing the eye candy!  I could stare at VCA windows for hours!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I never tire of looking at VCA jewelry..........
Whenever I spot a FedEx truck my heart skips a little beat..even if it's not on it's way to my house with a VCA delivery.  Now THAT's crazy! (and a little embarrassing)....


----------



## kimber418

TGG!  I love that about the Fed EX truck.  I think we all have all a tad "obsession" with the FED EX truck-----It brings joy to us!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol! 

Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning! 




Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> Hi VCA friends.was just looking at some photos and came across this and it made me smile and think of all of you..



Seriously amazing!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi everyone! Just  wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH  gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!



Congrats, they look great! Enjoy your present! 

Are you still considering the pink sapphire butterfly necklace from VCA?


----------



## electrikdreams

I'm currently saving to buy myself a VCA ring. I've had my eye on this Nid de Paradis ring for a few years, and I think it'll be my first VCA purchase  Does anyone here have any experience with the Oiseaux de Paradis collection? I never hear much about it!


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531



Wow, these earrings are stunning!


----------



## doloresmia

electrikdreams said:


> I'm currently saving to buy myself a VCA ring. I've had my eye on this Nid de Paradis ring for a few years, and I think it'll be my first VCA purchase  Does anyone here have any experience with the Oiseaux de Paradis collection? I never hear much about it!



If you do a search, there are a couple members from years ago who had the oiseaux and wrote about it pretty marvelously. Lvpiggy was one and a woman from Switzerland another.

If I remember, lvpiggy wore hers all the time. Hope that helps, wish I had personal experience. Ring is gorgeous.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Suzie said:


> Wow, these earrings are stunning!



Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cupcake34 said:


> Congrats, they look great! Enjoy your present!
> 
> Are you still considering the pink sapphire butterfly necklace from VCA?



Thanks hun, yes I still am &#128522; I have a never ending VCA wish list!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> Thanks hun, yes I still am &#55357;&#56842; I have a never ending VCA wish list!!!



I can understand that  

Hope you'll get this beautiful necklace soon... it's just so pretty!


----------



## chicagocat

Love your new earrings! Can you describe the gifts they added? How generous and wonderful! Congrats


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles,
Your new earrings are beautiful!  I love the Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!   Have your worn them yet?  I bet they are so fun to wear!    They are so gorgeous!  Enjoy and Happy Birthday early!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531


 
Congrats!


----------



## sbelle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these *gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff *we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531




Beautiful earrings!

The biggest gift I've ever gotten from my VCA boutique is a very small box of chocolates!


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> Beautiful earrings!
> 
> The biggest gift I've ever gotten from my VCA boutique is a very small box of chocolates!



Oh no, is that all?  You practically own every single item from vca.  They should at least give you a free bracelet


----------



## Jinsun

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531



Congrats and happy bday!!!


----------



## electrikdreams

Thanks very much, doloresmia - that helped a lot! Lvpiggy's Oiseaux de Paradisis so beautiful, and she wears it so well! Definitely inspiration to save extra hard


----------



## cupcake34

> If you are talking the small Lotus......I have them both and Lotus are not heavier.  I really don't notice weight from either pair.



Thanks! Do you by any chance know how much the earrings weigh?


----------



## sbelle

cupcake34 said:


> Thanks! Do you by any chance know how much the earrings weigh?



Sorry I don't and don't have anything that can weigh them.  Maybe call a VCA boutique ?


----------



## CocoB

For those who helped me to decide to exchange my butterfly bracelet - thank you. I did decide on the onyx 5 motif - my second VCA piece. My next will be the gold 5 motif and then the 10 motif necklace. Totally smitten with these pieces.


----------



## kimber418

So pretty CocoB!   It looks great on you!


----------



## Bagzzonly

CocoB said:


> For those who helped me to decide to exchange my butterfly bracelet - thank you. I did decide on the onyx 5 motif - my second VCA piece. My next will be the gold 5 motif and then the 10 motif necklace. Totally smitten with these pieces.



Very pretty!  I love the pieces together


----------



## sjunky13

CocoB said:


> For those who helped me to decide to exchange my butterfly bracelet - thank you. I did decide on the onyx 5 motif - my second VCA piece. My next will be the gold 5 motif and then the 10 motif necklace. Totally smitten with these pieces.


STUNNING! Love it with your H!


Ladies, I have a store credit. I could not wait 6 months for the Perlee ring. I am looking to get something. 
I was thinking of the sweets, but they are so small, I feel they may look silly on me. I want something fun and new. 

I also lost my engagement ring and can not find it, so sick about it. Now I need to replace that too. I need some kind of ring asap as my left hand has nothing on it now.


----------



## kim_mac

Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.


----------



## CATEYES

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.


So jelly! They are very cute


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

chicagocat said:


> Love your new earrings! Can you describe the gifts they added? How generous and wonderful! Congrats



Thank you!!! The gifts were a candle from the Feerie collection and the fragrance in the large 3.3oz bottle.



kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles,
> Your new earrings are beautiful!  I love the Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!   Have your worn them yet?  I bet they are so fun to wear!    They are so gorgeous!  Enjoy and Happy Birthday early!



Aww thank you so much sweetie, you're always so sweet! I have worn these beauties several times now and they are simply fabulous!



Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats!



Thank you hun!!!



sbelle said:


> Beautiful earrings!
> 
> The biggest gift I've ever gotten from my VCA boutique is a very small box of chocolates!



Thank you darling! I'm sorry to hear that is all you have gotten, you deserve A LOT more being that you are such an amazing client to them! 



Jinsun said:


> Congrats and happy bday!!!



Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.



Congrats sweetie, they look so "sweet" on you


----------



## pedsdds

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531


how beautiful!! happy early birthday!! you have such a sweet husband


----------



## CocoB

kimber418 said:


> So pretty CocoB!   It looks great on you!





wonger1024 said:


> Very pretty!  I love the pieces together



Thank you both - I really love the bracelet, and it works well with my MOP necklace too!


----------



## momo721

Does anyone know--I am trying to hunt down a between the finger frivole ring in a size 55 and was told it would take 5-6 months? Does that sound about right? I actually tried on that size 3 weeks ago in Chicago's VCA store and now I am totally kicking myself for not buying then...


----------



## CocoB

sjunky13 said:


> STUNNING! Love it with your H!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a store credit. I could not wait 6 months for the Perlee ring. I am looking to get something.
> I was thinking of the sweets, but they are so small, I feel they may look silly on me. I want something fun and new.
> 
> I also lost my engagement ring and can not find it, so sick about it. Now I need to replace that too. I need some kind of ring asap as my left hand has nothing on it now.



Thanks sjunky - sorry about your engagement ring - how horrible!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531


 
What a gorgeours earrings!!!  Congrats!!!
So envy.   I cannot wear heavy earrings....
Your DH is sweet all the time!


----------



## einseine

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.


 
Lovely!!!  You wear everything very well, from diamond pieces to sweet ones!  Love your style!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.


Very cute!
My daughter would adore these earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> STUNNING! Love it with your H!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a store credit. I could not wait 6 months for the Perlee ring. I am looking to get something.
> I was thinking of the sweets, but they are so small, I feel they may look silly on me. I want something fun and new.
> 
> I also lost my engagement ring and can not find it, so sick about it. Now I need to replace that too. I need some kind of ring asap as my left hand has nothing on it now.


Sorry about your ring. Perhaps it will turn up (fingers crossed)....


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> STUNNING! Love it with your H!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a store credit. I could not wait 6 months for the Perlee ring. I am looking to get something.
> I was thinking of the sweets, but they are so small, I feel they may look silly on me. I want something fun and new.
> 
> I also lost my engagement ring and can not find it, so sick about it. Now I need to replace that too. I need some kind of ring asap as my left hand has nothing on it now.



I'm so sorry to hear about your ring, I hope it turns up. I can't imagine how you must be feeling


----------



## lovequality

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.


I love it!!! can't find it in their website, can you please share the price? thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## sjunky13

Thanks ladies! Still looking for it! No luck yet.

Sprinkles, I pmed you!

Love love love your earrings, my dream vca earrings!


----------



## kim_mac

sjunky - hope you find your ering soon!  so upsetting!

sprinkles - love the triple drop alhambra earrings.  i bet they look amazing on!  congrats and happy early birthday!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies! Still looking for it! No luck yet.
> 
> Sprinkles, I pmed you!
> 
> Love love love your earrings, my dream vca earrings!



My inbox was full, got a message saying it was so I didn't receive your message. Please try again


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> sjunky - hope you find your ering soon!  so upsetting!
> 
> sprinkles - love the triple drop alhambra earrings.  i bet they look amazing on!  congrats and happy early birthday!!



Thanks sweetie, these earrings are really stunning I feel lucky to have them!


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531


I must have missed your birthday pics. What a thoughtful present your DH for you!!! These are absolutely lovely And what a nice gift you received from your SA too! I'm going to have to mention this to mine-lol!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

please could you tell me are these both the same size?
my love is an 18 do you know if i could get a same size or similar size perlee? thanks 



einseine said:


> Hi jen!  it's just in the avatar pic.  It's PG. (I just took a quick pic for you.)  I LOVE it!!!  I often wear it, but no scratches at all!!! I am definitely adding WG one soon.


----------



## einseine

xblackxstarx said:


> please could you tell me are these both the same size?
> my love is an 18 do you know if i could get a same size or similar size perlee? thanks


 
My Love is size 17 and Perlee, Medium(17.5).  Perlee in Large is 19, which is really big.  If you wear size 18 Love, Perlee Medium would be your size.


----------



## einseine

I happend to hear that VCA will have Another price increase (~9%) on September 1st in Japan.  They had one in March to reflect exchange rates, but this time cannot be  for the same purpose.  Cartier will also have another one, for the third time this year.  I hope it will not mark the begining of wolrdwide price increase.

 I've begun to think to get another 10-motif carnelian soon...  I must think what to do with diamond vintage alhambra earrings & sweet studs in carnelian.


----------



## LVoeletters

Betteridge as of September 1st will no longer carry VCA. Vca wanted them to open up a boutique in their store and they declined so if you wanted a piece call them as soon as possible.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I happend to hear that VCA will have Another price increase (~9%) on September 1st in Japan.  They had one in March to reflect exchange rates, but this time cannot be  for the same purpose.  Cartier will also have another one, for the third time this year.  I hope it will not mark the begining of wolrdwide price increase.
> 
> I've begun to think to get another 10-motif carnelian soon...  I must think what to do with diamond vintage alhambra earrings & sweet studs in carnelian.


Get another ten motif. 
You wont regret it.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Betteridge as of September 1st will no longer carry VCA. Vca wanted them to open up a boutique in their store and they declined so if you wanted a piece call them as soon as possible.


 


texasgirliegirl said:


> Get another ten motif.
> You wont regret it.


 

Thanks for your advice!

I am seriously tihnking..  I saw a 10-motif in carnelian selling for $9500.  $9500???  Why???  Anway, I don't want to buy carnelian 10-motif when it exceeds $9000.  I'll try to find one a.s.a.p.


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, has anyone had a ring sized up? I have a turquoise vintage Alhambra ring which I bought is Las Vegas and I knew it was tight to get over my knuckle but I don't wear it as I literally have to put lotion on to get it ver my knuckle. I really need to get this done so I can wear it more.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> I am seriously tihnking..  I saw a 10-motif in carnelian selling for $9500.  $9500???  Why???  Anway, I don't want to buy carnelian 10-motif when it exceeds $9000.  I'll try to find one a.s.a.p.


You might need to shop around a bit to find a good match.  
It's worth the effort, though.  Mine are slightly different which is OK...worn together they look identical (as a 20) but worn together short you can see a slight ombre effect with I like a lot.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> You might need to shop around a bit to find a good match.
> It's worth the effort, though.  Mine are slightly different which is OK...worn together they look identical (as a 20) but worn together short you can see a slight ombre effect with I like a lot.


 
Hi TGG!
I will stop too much focus on finding an identical match now.  Two different tone 10 motifs in carnelian can make a more intresting match, as you point out the slight ombre effect.  Anyway, I'll try in the store and decide.  Thanks!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Thanks ladies! Still looking for it! No luck yet.
> 
> Sprinkles, I pmed you!
> 
> Love love love your earrings, my dream vca earrings!


 
So sorry to hear about your ring!  I once lost a diamond from my RHR, retraced my steps and it was sitting on the counter of the diner where I purchased my breakfast that morning.  I still cannot believe my luck!  I really hope yours turns up.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi TGG!
> I will stop too much focus on finding an identical match now.  Two different tone 10 motifs in carnelian can make a more intresting match, as you point out the slight ombre effect.  Anyway, I'll try in the store and decide.  Thanks!!!


As long as they are the same color ( red vs orange) and as long as they look the same clipped together you should be fine. I would not have wanted two noticeably different strands. 
One of mine is a bit more translucent but against clothing you can't tell a difference. 
Just wanted to share because my personal experience has been to focus on such details to the point of driving myself a little crazy.


----------



## hermes_fan

Suzie said:


> Ladies, has anyone had a ring sized up? I have a turquoise vintage Alhambra ring which I bought is Las Vegas and I knew it was tight to get over my knuckle but I don't wear it as I literally have to put lotion on to get it ver my knuckle. I really need to get this done so I can wear it more.


 
I had one sized up since my fingers swelled so much in the summer I could barely put it on.  They sized it up a tad but it was still too tight. Well now it's too big and circles around.  I've given up since it's been so long they will likely charge me at this point. Ugh!


----------



## Suzie

hermes_fan said:


> I had one sized up since my fingers swelled so much in the summer I could barely put it on.  They sized it up a tad but it was still too tight. Well now it's too big and circles around.  I've given up since it's been so long they will likely charge me at this point. Ugh!



Thanks for your reply. I phoned the company in Australia that handle VCA (Richemont Group) and they said that they can do it for me. Well, they don't they send it to Hong Kong so I know I will get changed.

I may as well bite the bullet and get it done as I am not wearing it at present.


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> So sorry to hear about your ring!  I once lost a diamond from my RHR, retraced my steps and it was sitting on the counter of the diner where I purchased my breakfast that morning.  I still cannot believe my luck!  I really hope yours turns up.



You have incredible luck. So far have not found it.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, anyone here not petite and have a sweet necklace?

I was thinking of one, but am very busty and feel it will dissapear on me. Thoughts?


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies, anyone here not petite and have a sweet necklace?
> 
> I was thinking of one, but am very busty and feel it will dissapear on me. Thoughts?


 
I have the carnelian one in rose gold, and though I am not busty, it really pops against the skin.  I feel like the mother of pearl sweet fades and isn't bright enough, though the lustre is gorgeous, hence why I have the mop in the vintage size


----------



## Florasun

sjunky13 said:


> STUNNING! Love it with your H!
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a store credit. I could not wait 6 months for the Perlee ring. I am looking to get something.
> I was thinking of the sweets, but they are so small, I feel they may look silly on me. I want something fun and new.
> 
> I also lost my engagement ring and can not find it, so sick about it. Now I need to replace that too. I need some kind of ring asap as my left hand has nothing on it now.



Sorry to hear about your engagement ring but don't give up hope. I lost mine for about a year once. I had totally written it off, but then it turned up in an old makeup bag in between the lining and the outer cover.


----------



## Florasun

Hi Ladies! Beladora has some vintage Alhambra necklaces on their website, including a cute 16 motif solid white gold. Suzie it is calling your name, LOL!
http://www.beladora.com/store/504718_van_cleef_arpels_alhambra_necklace_16_motif_in_18k


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> Hi Ladies! Beladora has some vintage Alhambra necklaces on their website, including a cute 16 motif solid white gold. Suzie it is calling your name, LOL!
> http://www.beladora.com/store/504718_van_cleef_arpels_alhambra_necklace_16_motif_in_18k



Looks lovely, wish I had a money tree.


----------



## marialc121

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.



So beautiful!  Those earrings look great on you.  You wear all your VCA jewelry so well.


----------



## mp4

Florasun said:


> Hi Ladies! Beladora has some vintage Alhambra necklaces on their website, including a cute 16 motif solid white gold. Suzie it is calling your name, LOL!
> http://www.beladora.com/store/504718_van_cleef_arpels_alhambra_necklace_16_motif_in_18k




This is why I rarely visit here!!!    This is killing me!!!!


----------



## Florasun

mp4 said:


> This is why I rarely visit here!!!  This is killing me!!!!


 I know what you mean. That is why you don't see me on here when I don't have any money, LOL!


----------



## xblackxstarx

thank you so much this really helps
i tried on a 19 love when i was a couple of stone heavier and it was huge on me then so now it would be too big for me to wear at all thanks for helping 



einseine said:


> My Love is size 17 and Perlee, Medium(17.5).  Perlee in Large is 19, which is really big.  If you wear size 18 Love, Perlee Medium would be your size.


----------



## Longchamp

Just left VCA Printemps, the carnelian sweets were calling my name.  They were &#8364;2000.  I really wanted the large graduated Perlee ring in YG to match my RG.  Only offered in the smaller two perlee right now.  

Will check out Place Vendome tomorrow.


----------



## ghoztz

&#8364;2000 for the carnelian sweet bracelet/necklace?   It seems more expensive than US...


----------



## Longchamp

ghoztz said:


> 2000 for the carnelian sweet bracelet/necklace?   It seems more expensive than US...



The earrings.  I thought the were pricey also.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> Just left VCA Printemps, the carnelian sweets were calling my name.  They were 2000.  I really wanted the large graduated Perlee ring in YG to match my RG.  Only offered in the smaller two perlee right now.
> 
> Will check out Place Vendome tomorrow.



Is there anything in Paris right now they don't offer in the US?  Last year they had the special edition porcelain collection.

And do you know if they offer any lapis pieces?  Every so often someone here comments that Paris might have lapis.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> Is there anything in Paris right now they don't offer in the US?  Last year they had the special edition porcelain collection.
> 
> And do you know if they offer any lapis pieces?  Every so often someone here comments that Paris might have lapis.



Will check that today at boutique.


----------



## bags to die for

Earrings are always appear to be about twice the price a necklace/bracelet in the alhambra range!

Sbelle, I'm not sure about Paris but the store here keeps talking up this year's Christmas malachite with diamond pendant, similar to the lapis pendant that came out a couple of years ago. They also tell me that lapis is always requested by their clients and told nothing is being made in lapis.


----------



## Longchamp

sbelle said:


> Is there anything in Paris right now they don't offer in the US?  Last year they had the special edition porcelain collection.
> 
> And do you know if they offer any lapis pieces?  Every so often someone here comments that Paris might have lapis.



No lapis and they don't know of any upcoming collections.  You were lucky to get the porcelain, all sold out.

The larger carnelian earrings are 3950.  Very lovely.  I saw the YG perlee  but official release is Monday.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> No lapis and they don't know of any upcoming collections.  You were lucky to get the porcelain, all sold out.
> 
> The larger carnelian earrings are 3950.  Very lovely.  I saw the YG perlee  but official release is Monday.



Thanks for checking!  Wish I was in Paris too!!


----------



## sbelle

bags to die for said:


> Sbelle, I'm not sure about Paris but the store here keeps talking up this year's Christmas malachite with diamond pendant, similar to the lapis pendant that came out a couple of years ago. They also tell me that lapis is always requested by their clients and told nothing is being made in lapis.



Thanks!!  The malachite pendant sounds lovely!

I have always been told "no" on lapis too, but there have been some discussions here in the past year where people thought they might have seen it in Paris.  At the time I thought it might have been the blue porcelain that was there, not lapis.

Between *longchamp*'s and your responses, I think it's clear there is no lapis at the moment !


----------



## einseine

My new family member, sweet earstuds in carnelian!  I LOVE love sweet earstuds!  Very wearable!  I am still thinking if to purchase another 10-motif in carnelian OR diamond vintage alhambra earrings.  They are SO sparkly.  (My DH wants to stop me from purchasing alhambra necklaces!!!)


----------



## Junkenpo

oh Einseine! I love those! The onyx and carnelian sweets look so great together like that!

I thought I was done with earrings once I got my frivole, but you have just brought back my craving.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> My new family member, sweet earstuds in carnelian!  I LOVE love sweet earstuds!  Very wearable!  I am still thinking if to purchase another 10-motif in carnelian OR diamond vintage alhambra earrings.  They are SO sparkly.  (My DH wants to stop me from purchasing alhambra necklaces!!!)


I told you to consider these-ha ha ha!!! There's always room for more VCA Perfect addition-congrats!!


----------



## ghoztz

einseine said:


> My new family member, sweet earstuds in carnelian!  I LOVE love sweet earstuds!  Very wearable!  I am still thinking if to purchase another 10-motif in carnelian OR diamond vintage alhambra earrings.  They are SO sparkly.  (My DH wants to stop me from purchasing alhambra necklaces!!!)


it looks so very well with the onyx!  you should seriously consider getting the diamond vintage alhambra earrings.    it is indeed very sparkling.  it will looks so great on you!!


----------



## chaneljewel

einseine said:


> My new family member, sweet earstuds in carnelian!  I LOVE love sweet earstuds!  Very wearable!  I am still thinking if to purchase another 10-motif in carnelian OR diamond vintage alhambra earrings.  They are SO sparkly.  (My DH wants to stop me from purchasing alhambra necklaces!!!)



These look fabulous together!   Now wanting some too!


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> My new family member, sweet earstuds in carnelian!  I LOVE love sweet earstuds!  Very wearable!  I am still thinking if to purchase another 10-motif in carnelian OR diamond vintage alhambra earrings.  They are SO sparkly.  (My DH wants to stop me from purchasing alhambra necklaces!!!)



Very cute!!!


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> oh Einseine! I love those! The onyx and carnelian sweets look so great together like that!
> 
> I thought I was done with earrings once I got my frivole, but you have just brought back my craving.


 


CATEYES said:


> I told you to consider these-ha ha ha!!! There's always room for more VCA Perfect addition-congrats!!


 


ghoztz said:


> it looks so very well with the onyx!  you should seriously consider getting the diamond vintage alhambra earrings.    it is indeed very sparkling.  it will looks so great on you!!


 


chaneljewel said:


> These look fabulous together!   Now wanting some too!


 


darkangel07760 said:


> Very cute!!!


 
Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy!!!


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy!!!



Very cute!


----------



## I'll take two

kim_mac said:


> Just wanted to share a bday pressie. Sweet Alhambra carnelian hearts in rose gold. I also got the matching bracelet.





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share an early (1 month in advance) birthday gift my sweet DH gave me!!! He knows me so well, I'm not very patient lol!
> 
> Magic white, onyx, & grey mother-of-pearl Alhambra yellow gold earrings!!! They are so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 2299530
> 
> 
> Oh, and these gifts were from the lovely VCA boutique staff we shop with!!! This made my day!
> 
> View attachment 2299531


Congrats ladies they are all lovely pieces !!



einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy!!!


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> Very cute!


 


I'll take two said:


> Congrats ladies they are all lovely pieces !!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy!!!



OMG these are too pretty, I love them!!!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG these are too pretty, I love them!!!


 
Thanks Sprinkles&Blling!  I know you LOVE sweets!  I cannot wear heavy earrings (like your gorgeours new addition!!!), so that is my solution.


----------



## misssoph

Hello Ladies
Has anyone heard if there will be a special item released for the breast cancer fundraising support this October. I missed out on last years but would love to know if here is one for 2013.
Cheers


----------



## Handybags

Ladies can you please tell me the length of the frivole pendant? Is it the same length as the single Alhambra? I can't find the info on the website.


----------



## lolaswann

Does anyone have a picture of 2 or more Perlee bangles stacked?  I kind of can't visualize it.  Is it nice and complimentary like stacked Cartier Loves or is it too busy?
I haven't looked through the 500+ pages but if it's been posted before, please point the way.  Thank you!


----------



## I'll take two

lolaswann said:


> Does anyone have a picture of 2 or more Perlee bangles stacked?  I kind of can't visualize it.  Is it nice and complimentary like stacked Cartier Loves or is it too busy?
> I haven't looked through the 500+ pages but if it's been posted before, please point the way.  Thank you!


Posted this a while back and I must say when I tried them on together in the boutique I thought it would be too much but have since changed my mind and love them stacked .


----------



## stmary

lolaswann said:


> Does anyone have a picture of 2 or more Perlee bangles stacked?  I kind of can't visualize it.  Is it nice and complimentary like stacked Cartier Loves or is it too busy?
> I haven't looked through the 500+ pages but if it's been posted before, please point the way.  Thank you!



I saw a lady wearing 2 love bracelet (wg and yg) with 2 perlee bangle (wg and rg) today. It's a really gorgeous stack.


----------



## LVoeletters

stmary said:


> I saw a lady wearing 2 love bracelet (wg and yg) with 2 perlee bangle (wg and rg) today. It's a really gorgeous stack.



Two on each hand or all together?


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Posted this a while back and I must say when I tried them on together in the boutique I thought it would be too much but have since changed my mind and love them stacked .


 
I love this stack!  The WG Perlee with pave clovers is next on my wish list.

I have also seen photos of three Perlees stacked together - the pave clover, all pave, and a plain WG.  I think there are pictures somewhere in the celebrities with VCA thread of Leighton Meester wearing 2 or 3 Perlees stacked together.  I love the look!


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy!!!


 
These look so pretty together!  Congrats!


----------



## LVoeletters

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...-p+7-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Enchant&search=1 do you think this piece could be easily layered with the rosé gold single motif?


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy!!!




I love this! Never seen anyone double them up before Ensienne!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Longchamp

I'll take two said:


> Posted this a while back and I must say when I tried them on together in the boutique I thought it would be too much but have since changed my mind and love them stacked .


----------



## Suzie

It has been very quite here lately, anyone bought anything recently?


----------



## bags to die for

Yes Suzie. Picking up tomorrow.


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Posted this a while back and I must say when I tried them on together in the boutique I thought it would be too much but have since changed my mind and love them stacked .


 
Gorgeours!!!  Are you going to stack YG Diamond one???  I want to the PG one some day~~~~~


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Yes Suzie. Picking up tomorrow.



Something to declare?


----------



## einseine

G&Smommy said:


> These look so pretty together!  Congrats!


 
Thanks G&Somommy!!!



surfergirljen said:


> I love this! Never seen anyone double them up before Ensienne!!! Gorgeous!


 
Thanks jen!!  Love my idea very much! hehehe.   I know you LOVE doubling up!


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> It has been very quite here lately, anyone bought anything recently?


 
Yes, Suzie.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Yes, Suzie.



Can't wait to see.


----------



## Handybags

bags to die for said:


> Yes Suzie. Picking up tomorrow.



Ahem. No wonder you're up to date on pricing


----------



## lolaswann

I'll take two said:


> Posted this a while back and I must say when I tried them on together in the boutique I thought it would be too much but have since changed my mind and love them stacked .



Wow!


----------



## lolaswann

stmary said:


> I saw a lady wearing 2 love bracelet (wg and yg) with 2 perlee bangle (wg and rg) today. It's a really gorgeous stack.



Yea, I've seen pics of a love and a perlee stack, so elegant.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> It has been very quite here lately, anyone bought anything recently?


Two pairs of earrings....
Perlee hoops and onyx ear clips.
They are such staples that I can't believe it took me so long to buy them.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> Two pairs of earrings....
> Perlee hoops and onyx ear clips.
> They are such staples that I can't believe it took me so long to buy them.



You got the perlee hoops!!!! Congrats! I'm sure they are stunning on you!


----------



## eye4cc

Just want to share with you all my new acquisition. It's sweet alhambra  mini stud, mother of pearl in yellow gold.


----------



## stmary

LVoeletters said:


> Two on each hand or all together?



All together on one hand. Drool!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll take two said:


> Posted this a while back and I must say when I tried them on together in the boutique I thought it would be too much but have since changed my mind and love them stacked .



I love it, I'll take two!  Do you wear the ring often?  I've been thinking I'd like it to be my next ring.....maybe to wear on my right hand, middle finger.


----------



## einseine

eye4cc said:


> Just want to share with you all my new acquisition. It's sweet alhambra  mini stud, mother of pearl in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322306


 
Very pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## einseine

from a magazine...


----------



## lolaswann

einseine said:


> from a magazine...


Thanks, that's a great help.


----------



## chaneljewel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Two pairs of earrings....
> Perlee hoops and onyx ear clips.
> They are such staples that I can't believe it took me so long to buy them.



ohhh!  Would you post pics as would love to see the per lee hoops...what size or is there only one size?


----------



## boje60

eye4cc said:


> Just want to share with you all my new acquisition. It's sweet alhambra  mini stud, mother of pearl in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322306


 
It looks great on you. Congratulations!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> from a magazine...


Wow fab stack ,I really don't need this sort of encouragement LOL



Cavalier Girl said:


> I love it, I'll take two!  Do you wear the ring often?  I've been thinking I'd like it to be my next ring.....maybe to wear on my right hand, middle finger.


I wear my white gold one quite alot in place of my wedding and engagement rings. I love it but do find it difficult at times as when my fingers are cold it could slip off quite easily but when warm it can feel tight . Rings that are wide all the way around the finger can be like this so I am looking for an alternative rose gold one .



eye4cc said:


> Just want to share with you all my new acquisition. It's sweet alhambra  mini stud, mother of pearl in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 2322306


Very pretty ,congrats 



Longchamp said:


>


Thanks ,I love my Perlee stack but are very tempted by Einseine's magazine picture to add another 



texasgirliegirl said:


> Two pairs of earrings....
> Perlee hoops and onyx ear clips.
> They are such staples that I can't believe it took me so long to buy them.


Congrats !! Post pic's when you get a chance



G&Smommy said:


> I love this stack!  The WG Perlee with pave clovers is next on my wish list.
> 
> I have also seen photos of three Perlees stacked together - the pave clover, all pave, and a plain WG.  I think there are pictures somewhere in the celebrities with VCA thread of Leighton Meester wearing 2 or 3 Perlees stacked together.  I love the look!


We are on the same page here as usual with our love of pave and in fact I have a couple of things on special order that I know will be right up your street


----------



## ncch

This thread is super long!  I was wondering if anyone had pics of the perlee variation ring because I want to get it soon!  I'm looking for a ring to wear on my index finger.

Couple questions..

- I can't decide if I want it in rose gold or white gold.  I'm thinking rose gold might be a phase im going through but white gold will be more classic?  How does rose gold look over time?
- Will it look strange if I buy both and wear them together sometimes?  Might be too much since they aren't thin rings and not sure how mixing metals will look with thicker rings.  I don't wear a ton of accessories so i was thinking it might look ok as a statement.
- i couldn't find it on their website, but does vca make the perlee variation encrusted with smaller diamonds on the largest middle bead?  Saw it on someone before.

Thanks!


----------



## eye4cc

einseine said:


> Very pretty!!! Congrats!



Thanks much! I'm inspired by your acquisitions. Keep posting 



boje60 said:


> It looks great on you. Congratulations!



Thank you and keep inspiring us...


----------



## eye4cc

Thanks  I'll take two!


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a picture of how they layer a single motif with a DBTY/CDLC or a various diamond pendant?


----------



## beachy10

Is the YG perlee available now? Has anyone seen it in stores?


----------



## G&Smommy

beachy10 said:


> Is the YG perlee available now? Has anyone seen it in stores?


 
It is available.  I got an email from an SA at NM in Bellevue WA that they have them in stock.  I have not seen them yet though.


----------



## bags to die for

YG perlee is out. Tried it out yesterday in the bracelet and the ring.


----------



## Minda

Trying to decide between the frivole between the finger ring with diamonds vs. Alhambra MOP 2 motif between the finger ring. If cost is not a consideration, which would you choose and why?


----------



## allure244

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have a picture of how they layer a single motif with a DBTY/CDLC or a various diamond pendant?



Here ya go. 0.35 carat Tiffany DBTY with single motif turquoise and yellow gold


----------



## einseine

Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!


So happy for you! You finally got your dream earrings you've had a good few weeks-just getting the rose gold carnelian sweets too. Your VCA collection has grown rapidly and I'm in love with every piece-congrats!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

allure244 said:


> Here ya go. 0.35 carat Tiffany DBTY with single motif turquoise and yellow gold


Looks lovely together! Vintage Alhambra in YG pops against the turquoise.


----------



## Junkenpo

allure244 said:


> Here ya go. 0.35 carat Tiffany DBTY with single motif turquoise and yellow gold



I love this!  Everytime I see turquoise/yellow gold VCA combos my heart goes pit-a-pat! 




einseine said:


> Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!



Gorgeous, simply gorgeous.  I like how the backs are pretty, too.


----------



## chaneljewel

Decided to get a 10 motif necklace during the next triple points at NM.  I can't wait for Oct to come!!!


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> So happy for you! You finally got your dream earrings you've had a good few weeks-just getting the rose gold carnelian sweets too. Your VCA collection has grown rapidly and I'm in love with every piece-congrats!!!!


 
Thanks CATEYES!!!  I wanted to purhcase these earrings before next price increase.  The current prices are already too expensive!  Nothing on my wish list.  I will not purchase any VCA piece for a while, incuding another 10-motif in carnelian.  My VCA collection has stopped grwoing.



Junkenpo said:


> Gorgeous, simply gorgeous.  I like how the backs are pretty, too.


Thanks Junekenpo!!!  I love the latest version!  The beads are completely round on both sides. 

 I am DONE!!!!


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!



These are stunning and look fabulous on you, congrats.


----------



## Suzie

I saw this on Australian ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Van-Clee...t=AU_FineJewellery&hash=item19e1c8d1ca&_uhb=1

I asked the seller whether this was malachite or MOP (not onyx as listed) she said she was unfamiliar with VCA names but it was green on one side and white on the other.


----------



## Junkenpo

Suzie said:


> I saw this on Australian ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Van-Clee...t=AU_FineJewellery&hash=item19e1c8d1ca&_uhb=1
> 
> I asked the seller whether this was malachite or MOP (not onyx as listed) she said she was unfamiliar with VCA names but it was green on one side and white on the other.



I think it would be totally neat if VCA sold reversible pendants. I would LOVE a pendant that was onyx on one side and mop on the other, or any other combo. 

But they don't sell them.... right? I'm sure someone would have posted, shared, and we all would have been very excited about getting a 2-for-1 pendant, yes?

That being said... even if it isn't authentic (I'm not commenting on authenticity, but the clasp makes me doubt it), it's pretty.


----------



## kimber418

I highly doubt this pendant is authentic VCA.  The clasp and the chain do not look right to me.  I think it is funny when an item that is questionable in authenticity is always being sold by someone that "received it as a gift" from a friend.  The malachite looks like it is nicely done but I do not think VCA has ever sold a pendant with reversible stones.  It would be sort of a cool idea.  I wonder what the date is on the receipt.
This person has very strange feedback also.


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> I highly doubt this pendant is authentic VCA.  The clasp and the chain do not look right to me.  I think it is funny when an item that is questionable in authenticity is always being sold by someone that "received it as a gift" from a friend.  The malachite looks like it is nicely done but I do not think VCA has ever sold a pendant with reversible stones.  It would be sort of a cool idea.  I wonder what the date is on the receipt.
> This person has very strange feedback also.



I looked at it compared to my mop one motif and replied to her that she was trying to sell a fake and then I reported the item.


----------



## Suzie

Junkenpo said:


> I think it would be totally neat if VCA sold reversible pendants. I would LOVE a pendant that was onyx on one side and mop on the other, or any other combo.
> 
> But they don't sell them.... right? I'm sure someone would have posted, shared, and we all would have been very excited about getting a 2-for-1 pendant, yes?
> 
> That being said... even if it isn't authentic (I'm not commenting on authenticity, but the clasp makes me doubt it), it's pretty.



I agree, notice that there are clear pics of the malachite and sketchy pictures of the mop, very dodgy.


----------



## Suzie

I wish I had friends that would gift me VCA.


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> I agree, notice that there are clear pics of the malachite and sketchy pictures of the mop, very dodgy.



Good move Suzie.   I totally agree.  Glad you reported it.


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> I wish I had friends that would gift me VCA.



I find it very odd that this person would not even know what the stone is on the piece they are selling.  Huge red flag.

Anytime it says "a gift from a friend"  and it is questionable authenticity&#8230;..I think the seller views it as a "way out" in case they get caught selling a fake.


----------



## kimber418

einseine~ LOVE your new earrings.  They look beautiful on you.  Such a great addition to your VCA collection!


----------



## Suzie

She just sent me a message saying:

I am not selling a fake, my English is not good.

So I replied to her, it's nothing to do with your English,  shame on you for trying to sell a fake, you have been reported!


----------



## Suzie

So feel free everyone to report this listing as I have.


----------



## cupcake34

Ladies, do you prefer the YG or RG perlee bangles?


----------



## Suzie

Just got this reply from the seller,

Actually, I won't be ashamed of myself. Coz what I'm selling is authentic, but you just don't trust it. Anyway, no matter how you report me, I don't care. I insist what I said.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Just got this reply from the seller,
> 
> Actually, I won't be ashamed of myself. Coz what I'm selling is authentic, but you just don't trust it. Anyway, no matter how you report me, I don't care. I insist what I said.



It isn't really a question of what she thinks, according to my SA, VCA never made a necklace like this.  Unbelievable!  Actually, after all these years, why am I even surprised!!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> It isn't really a question of what she thinks, according to my SA, VCA never made a necklace like this.  Unbelievable!  Actually, after all these years, why am I even surprised!!



Well, I have reported her listing and told her she should be ashamed of herself so I have done my best. I hope ebay take off the listing so someone doesn't buy it,


----------



## bagsforme

Its absolutely fake.  Everything about the necklace is off.  But the packaging and papers look ok. Although its hard to tell for sure without a close up.   Wonder if she took the packaging from an authentic item and trying to pass it off as if its for this necklace.


----------



## Suzie

bagsforme said:


> Its absolutely fake.  Everything about the necklace is off.  But the packaging and papers look ok. Although its hard to tell for sure without a close up.   Wonder if she took the packaging from an authentic item and trying to pass it off as if its for this necklace.



She must have as she describes the necklace as onyx? Anyhow I have told her with several messages that she should be ashamed of herself for trying to sell a fake necklace and that she is a con woman. I don't believe the gifted by a friend BS and I don't speak great English BS so I told her so. I am embarrassed that she is in Australia trying to defraud people so I am not going to let her get away with it.

I have no problems hounding this fake seller as that is what she deserves.


----------



## Suzie

I just sent her another message about my disdain for her! I can be a very obstinate person when the occasion arises .


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!


Congrats ,they are a fab addition to your collection . I am sure they will end up being one of your favourite earrings.


Suzie said:


> I saw this on Australian ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Van-Clee...t=AU_FineJewellery&hash=item19e1c8d1ca&_uhb=1
> 
> I asked the seller whether this was malachite or MOP (not onyx as listed) she said she was unfamiliar with VCA names but it was green on one side and white on the other.


I really really hate to see fake goods being sold as genuine pieces.


----------



## perleegirl

cupcake34 said:


> Ladies, do you prefer the YG or RG perlee bangles?


I still prefer RG Perlee. 
To me, the diamonds seem to stand out more in RG.
If I was going with yellow gold Perlee, I probably would choose 
a piece without diamonds.


----------



## cupcake34

> I still prefer RG Perlee.
> To me, the diamonds seem to stand out more in RG.
> If I was going with yellow gold Perlee, I probably would choose
> a piece without diamonds.



Have you seen the YG perlee bangles? 

On the website the YG bangles look really yellow; is it also like that IRL or does it only look like that in pictures?


----------



## perleegirl

cupcake34 said:


> Have you seen the YG perlee bangles?
> 
> On the website the YG bangles look really yellow; is it also like that IRL or does it only look like that in pictures?


Actually, I have to say my opinion is based only off
of website photos, and my usual take on diamonds set in
YG.  I was in Houston last weekend, and NM didn't have it in stock yet.
Maybe when I see it in person, I will have a change of heart. For me,
the RG looks warmer, richer, but I'm sure it all depends on skin tone.
I have the RG diamond clover, and have been waiting for YG to come out, to see 
how they pair together.


----------



## ShoooSh

Hi ladies.. Took this photo a few days ago in VCA mall of emirates (Dubai).. Im sooo in love with the new YG signature bracelet (im sorry if its the wrong name) .. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ps: please ignore the henna ( art drawn on my hands)


----------



## cupcake34

> Actually, I have to say my opinion is based only off
> of website photos, and my usual take on diamonds set in
> YG. I was in Houston last weekend, and NM didn't have it in stock yet.
> Maybe when I see it in person, I will have a change of heart. For me,
> the RG looks warmer, richer, but I'm sure it all depends on skin tone.
> I have the RG diamond clover, and have been waiting for YG to come out, to see
> how they pair together.



Oh wow, could you post a picture of your bracelet? I'd love to see it!


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi ladies.. Took this photo a few days ago in VCA mall of emirates (Dubai).. Im sooo in love with the new YG signature bracelet (im sorry if its the



These pics are stunning! Congrats on your new bracelet! Could you tell me what size the bracelets are? Do you like the YG bangle more than the RG bangle or were they equally as pretty?


----------



## perleegirl

WOW! After seeing the pics from shooosh, I think a WG & a YG signature would look
fantastic stacked with my RG clover Perlee.


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> einseine~ LOVE your new earrings.  They look beautiful on you.  Such a great addition to your VCA collection!


 
Thanks kimber!!!  Yeah!  VCA diamond pieces are my dream!  I am happy!



I'll take two said:


> Congrats ,they are a fab addition to your collection . I am sure they will end up being one of your favourite earrings.


 
Thanks I'll take two!  They are soooo cassic and feminine.  Love that.  Perfect for me.


----------



## ShoooSh

cupcake34 said:


> These pics are stunning! Congrats on your new bracelet! Could you tell me what size the bracelets are? Do you like the YG bangle more than the RG bangle or were they equally as pretty?


 

Hi Dear .. i was picking my turqoise alhambra bracelet and thought ill try the signature ones .. honestly speaking they r all equally gorgeouss ,,, i am seriously considering them for future purchases ..

as for the size i tried the smallest and the meduim(was loose a bit) .. i wear size 16 in cartier love bracelet if that might help


----------



## hermes_fan

ncch said:


> This thread is super long!  I was wondering if anyone had pics of the perlee variation ring because I want to get it soon!  I'm looking for a ring to wear on my index finger.
> 
> Couple questions..
> 
> - I can't decide if I want it in rose gold or white gold.  I'm thinking rose gold might be a phase im going through but white gold will be more classic?  How does rose gold look over time?
> - Will it look strange if I buy both and wear them together sometimes?  Might be too much since they aren't thin rings and not sure how mixing metals will look with thicker rings.  I don't wear a ton of accessories so i was thinking it might look ok as a statement.
> - i couldn't find it on their website, but does vca make the perlee variation encrusted with smaller diamonds on the largest middle bead?  Saw it on someone before.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I think WEMPE Jewelers does something like you're looking for...


----------



## hermes_fan

Suzie said:


> I just sent her another message about my disdain for her! I can be a very obstinate person when the occasion arises .


 
Suzie you are fabulous and I love your tenacity -- I'm the same way (maybe it's the name since I'm a Susan!)


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!


 

Beautiful earrings!  Congrats!


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi Dear .. i was picking my turqoise alhambra bracelet and thought ill  try the signature ones .. honestly speaking they r all equally gorgeouss  ,,, i am seriously considering them for future purchases ..
> 
> as  for the size i tried the smallest and the meduim(was loose a bit) .. i  wear size 16 in cartier love bracelet if that might help



Which size did you end up purchasing? Was the small one comfortable or is does it feel too small?


----------



## Suzie

hermes_fan said:


> Suzie you are fabulous and I love your tenacity -- I'm the same way (maybe it's the name since I'm a Susan!)



My name is also Susan!


----------



## einseine

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful earrings!  Congrats!


 
Thanks G&Smommy!!!  They are sooo sparkly!!! Love VCA diamonds!   I cannot imagine VCA diamond pieces in Magic size!!!!! 

Love my VCA earrigns!


----------



## ShoooSh

cupcake34 said:


> Which size did you end up purchasing? Was the small one comfortable or is does it feel too small?


 
didnt get any signature ones but the smallest size was perfect for me.. the meduim was a bit too big..(i have a tiiiiiiny wrist)

i ended up getting a turqoise alhambra in YG& turqoise .. will post pix once i pick it from VCA (its being shortened) 


what do  u have in mind if i may ask  signature one? ??


----------



## ShoooSh

einseine said:


> Thanks G&Smommy!!!  They are sooo sparkly!!! Love VCA diamonds!   I cannot imagine VCA diamond pieces in Magic size!!!!!
> 
> Love my VCA earrigns!


 

OMG ... these little devils r GORGEOUS .. congrats dear..

do u mind if i ask whats the retail price for both?

Thanks


----------



## Handybags

Handybags said:


> Ladies can you please tell me the length of the frivole pendant? Is it the same length as the single Alhambra? I can't find the info on the website.


 
Hi all, gentle bump of my own question.....

Alhambra and Frivole pendants.... same length?


----------



## S.A.A

Hello lovelies ! been stalking this thread and some others in the forum for a while and finally have decided to sign up! 

I'm a VCA and Cartier lover although my VCA list is growing bigger and bigger!! 

will share pix later of my VCA humble collection  

so glad they've released Perlee in YG !! been eyeing the Perlee clover bracelet for a couple of years and now i like the signature in YG ! 

question: do you think it will look nice stacked with love bracelet in YG as well? or will it be cooler if i go with a different color? keeping in mind i don't prefer it much in WG or RG


----------



## momo721

S.A.A said:


> Hello lovelies ! been stalking this thread and some others in the forum for a while and finally have decided to sign up!
> 
> I'm a VCA and Cartier lover although my VCA list is growing bigger and bigger!!
> 
> will share pix later of my VCA humble collection
> 
> so glad they've released Perlee in YG !! been eyeing the Perlee clover bracelet for a couple of years and now i like the signature in YG !
> 
> question: do you think it will look nice stacked with love bracelet in YG as well? or will it be cooler if i go with a different color? keeping in mind i don't prefer it much in WG or RG



I'm also very excited about perlee collection in YG. Does anyone know--the website has small YG perlee hoops available but I did not see medium size. Are they making medium YG perlee hoops?

I think YG bracelet would look amazing stacked w YG love! I have rainbow PG love right now and plan on purchasing YG perlee to wear with it.


----------



## phillj12

Does anyone wear a VCA 5-motif with a Love bracelet? My DH just bought me a 5-motif bracelet and I wear a Love but they seem hard to wear together?? Thoughts??


----------



## perleegirl

I think YG signature would look perfect with any LOVE bracelet. :


----------



## cupcake34

> I think YG bracelet would look amazing stacked w YG love! I have rainbow PG love right now and plan on purchasing YG perlee to wear with it.



Do you think there would be a lot of damage if the two bracelets are worn together?


----------



## phillj12

cupcake34 said:


> Do you think there would be a lot of damage if the two bracelets are worn together?



I'm worried about the same thing since the VCA would slide under or over the Love?? Eek!


----------



## momo721

phillj12 said:


> Does anyone wear a VCA 5-motif with a Love bracelet? My DH just bought me a 5-motif bracelet and I wear a Love but they seem hard to wear together?? Thoughts??



I tried wearing 5 motif w my love but didn't really like it because the motifs would fall under and over the love and I was worried about damage. Now I wear VCA on same size as my watch because watch is big enough and secure enough around my wrist where the VCA doesn't get over or under it.


----------



## cupcake34

> I tried wearing 5 motif w my love but didn't really like it because the  motifs would fall under and over the love and I was worried about  damage. Now I wear VCA on same size as my watch because watch is big  enough and secure enough around my wrist where the VCA doesn't get over  or under it.



Could you post a pic of your love?


----------



## LVoeletters

phillj12 said:


> Does anyone wear a VCA 5-motif with a Love bracelet? My DH just bought me a 5-motif bracelet and I wear a Love but they seem hard to wear together?? Thoughts??



I did a couple of times but I was too worried about the mop bring scratched. I'd rather do watch and love on one hand and the vca on other but that's just me v


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> Finally, I got vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond!  I find vintage alhambra earrings in PG a bit heavy, so I worried about the weight, but they actually weigh less than the PG ones (4.6g vs. 4.8g each).  The back of the diamond vintage alhambra earrings used to be thicker and more decorative(?).  Now it's more streamlined!!



Congrats sweetie, they look so stunning on you!!! I'm so happy you finally have your dream VCA earrings in your amazing collection


----------



## MYH

Suzie said:


> I just sent her another message about my disdain for her! I can be a very obstinate person when the occasion arises .


Suzie - I love you did this!  I can be persistent too and like the same quality in others. :giggles:


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> Suzie - I love you did this!  I can be persistent too and like the same quality in others. :giggles:



I haven't sent her any more messages as the last one held quite a few profanities, she was not a happy camper.


----------



## einseine

ShoooSh said:


> OMG ... these little devils r GORGEOUS .. congrats dear..
> 
> do u mind if i ask whats the retail price for both?
> 
> Thanks


 
Thanks Shoosh!!!  Love all my VCA earrings! I don't remember their exact prices, but PG ones are now around $4000(4300??)  and diamond ones, $14000.



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats sweetie, they look so stunning on you!!! I'm so happy you finally have your dream VCA earrings in your amazing collection


 
Thank you Sprinkles&Bling!!!  Yeah!!!  I am happy!!  Love love vintage alhambra earrings, including sweet earstuds!  I am sure you SWEET DH would present you diamond VCA pieces soon!!!


----------



## S.A.A

momo721 said:


> I'm also very excited about perlee collection in YG. Does anyone know--the website has small YG perlee hoops available but I did not see medium size. Are they making medium YG perlee hoops?
> 
> I think YG bracelet would look amazing stacked w YG love! I have rainbow PG love right now and plan on purchasing YG perlee to wear with it.


I think they will look pretty together !!


----------



## S.A.A

perleegirl said:


> I think YG signature would look perfect with any LOVE bracelet. :


Im more excited now ! been to VCA recently but didn't try them on with my love to check the fit ugh


----------



## S.A.A

phillj12 said:


> Does anyone wear a VCA 5-motif with a Love bracelet? My DH just bought me a 5-motif bracelet and I wear a Love but they seem hard to wear together?? Thoughts??


I do wear love with PG 5 motif bracelet i think they look cute .. I got my VCA bracelet shortened


----------



## LVoeletters

allure244 said:


> Here ya go. 0.35 carat Tiffany DBTY with single motif turquoise and yellow gold



Thanks!!! Wow stunning! Do you layer normally?


----------



## perleegirl

S.A.A said:


> Im more excited now ! been to VCA recently but didn't try them on with my love to check the fit ugh


I dont have LOVE bracelet, but tried the 17 on with my Perlee and they fit well together.
I have the standard size Perlee, which I believe is about 17.5.


----------



## S.A.A

perleegirl said:


> I dont have LOVE bracelet, but tried the 17 on with my Perlee and they fit well together.
> I have the standard size Perlee, which I believe is about 17.5.


That's good to know! my love is 17 so that's great news


----------



## einseine

S.A.A said:


> That's good to know! my love is 17 so that's great news


 
Hi S.A.A!  My Love is size 17 and Perlee Signature in Medium(17.5).  Perlee sometimes goes over Love.  And Perlee Signature and 5-motif in onyx.


----------



## Junkenpo

oh einsine! that's so pretty!  i love those stacks!


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Hi S.A.A!  My Love is size 17 and Perlee Signature in Medium(17.5).  Perlee sometimes goes over Love.  And Perlee Signature and 5-motif in onyx.


Both are soo pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Hi S.A.A!  My Love is size 17 and Perlee Signature in Medium(17.5).  Perlee sometimes goes over Love.  And Perlee Signature and 5-motif in onyx.


I especially love your perlee with the onyx


----------



## chaneljewel

Einseine, love your new diamond earrings!   Another vca beauty!   And the bracelet stack is super nice!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Both are soo pretty!


 
Thanks perleegirl!!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I especially love your perlee with the onyx


 
Yes, I love onyx pieces!  Congrats on your new onyx earrings!!!



chaneljewel said:


> Einseine, love your new diamond earrings!   Another vca beauty!   And the bracelet stack is super nice!


 
Thanks chanelfewel!!! Loove my new diamond earrings, all my VCA pieces!  They are all so beautiful...



Junkenpo said:


> oh einsine! that's so pretty!  i love those stacks!


 
Thanks Junekenpo!  Love your bracelet stacking, too!


----------



## azniceskater1

I have a question for all you fabulous ladies,

I recently purchased sweet earrings in carnelian at the NYC boutique, and when I went back to my dorm, I was a little bit miffed...the lighting in the boutique (which, btw, is under construction until November, when they expand the store!) is really dim, so I didn't notice the disparity in color between the two earrings in the store. When I went back to my dorm room, I noticed that one earring was slightly darker than the other. For all you carnelian purchasers: is this true for your pieces too? I checked the serial numbers at the back of the earrings, and they are the same. However, it bothers me a little bit that VCA would sell earrings that differ in color so much


----------



## einseine

azniceskater1 said:


> I have a question for all you fabulous ladies,
> 
> I recently purchased sweet earrings in carnelian at the NYC boutique, and when I went back to my dorm, I was a little bit miffed...the lighting in the boutique (which, btw, is under construction until November, when they expand the store!) is really dim, so I didn't notice the disparity in color between the two earrings in the store. When I went back to my dorm room, I noticed that one earring was slightly darker than the other. For all you carnelian purchasers: is this true for your pieces too? I checked the serial numbers at the back of the earrings, and they are the same. However, it bothers me a little bit that VCA would sell earrings that differ in color so much


 
Hi azniceskater1!  I've recently purhased sweet earstuds in carnelian, too.  I also have them in onyx.  I wanted to make the difference in colour between onyx and carnelian clear, I asked for light red carnelian.  No colour disparity between the two studs.

 How different?  Can you post a pic?   If it bothers you, I don't know what they can do for you, but call your SA.


----------



## beachy10

azniceskater1 said:


> I have a question for all you fabulous ladies,
> 
> I recently purchased sweet earrings in carnelian at the NYC boutique, and when I went back to my dorm, I was a little bit miffed...the lighting in the boutique (which, btw, is under construction until November, when they expand the store!) is really dim, so I didn't notice the disparity in color between the two earrings in the store. When I went back to my dorm room, I noticed that one earring was slightly darker than the other. For all you carnelian purchasers: is this true for your pieces too? I checked the serial numbers at the back of the earrings, and they are the same. However, it bothers me a little bit that VCA would sell earrings that differ in color so much



I would say if you are not satisfied to ask for a new pair.


----------



## azniceskater1

einseine said:


> Hi azniceskater1!  I've recently purhased sweet earstuds in carnelian, too.  I also have them in onyx.  I wanted to make the difference in colour between onyx and carnelian clear, I asked for light red carnelian.  No colour disparity between the two studs.
> 
> How different?  Can you post a pic?   If it bothers you, I don't know what they can do for you, but call your SA.



Hi einseine, thanks for replying!

Attached are the earrings...I went in to trade the earrings in once already, but they gave me these, which I think are still slightly different. But the SA I was working with told me that the serial numbers at the back of the earrings were the same, so they are meant to be pairs. I am also a bit discouraged to go back to VCA on 5th Ave because they were a little bit mean and aloof towards my needs, even though I go to school in the city and it's the nearest VCA near me...do you guys think other VCA boutiques could be more helpful?


----------



## azniceskater1

Oops forgot to attach


----------



## einseine

azniceskater1 said:


> Oops forgot to attach
> 
> View attachment 2331072


 
umm.. Yes, they look slightly different, but do you really mind it???  When you wear them, do you notice the difference?  

I have 10-motif necklace in carnelian.  They are not the same colour.  When I look at them, I notice the difference, but when I wear them I don't mind it at all.

But, in the case of earrings, there are only two motifs. I understand your point.   If you want 100% identical colours, tell your SA so.

These are mine.  I said they are the same colour, but one looks a bit darker in the pic.????


----------



## azniceskater1

einseine said:


> umm.. Yes, they look slightly different, but do you really mind it???  When you wear them, do you notice the difference?
> 
> I have 10-motif necklace in carnelian.  They are not the same colour.  When I look at them, I notice the difference, but when I wear them I don't mind it at all.
> 
> But, in the case of earrings, there are only two motifs. I understand your point.   If you want 100% identical colours, tell your SA so.
> 
> These are mine.  I said they are the same colour, but one looks a bit darker in the pic.????


Einseine:

It's good to know that your carnelian necklace have different colors...I guess it's really hard to get identical colors in carnelian ush:

Do your earrings and necklace match in color? The reason why I didn't purchase a necklace the other day was because the motifs on the necklace were so much darker than the earrings, which bothered me a little bit. I love carnelian though, since it's considered a lucky stone in my culture...


----------



## einseine

azniceskater1 said:


> Einseine:
> 
> It's good to know that your carnelian necklace have different colors...I guess it's really hard to get identical colors in carnelian ush:
> 
> Do your earrings and necklace match in color? The reason why I didn't purchase a necklace the other day was because the motifs on the necklace were so much darker than the earrings, which bothered me a little bit. I love carnelian though, since it's considered a lucky stone in my culture...


 
It seems many carnelian necklaces are darker, to be precise, brwonish these days.  Dark red is beautiful, but I prefered ligher tone.  I asked my SA to find two 10-motif in carnelian, transparent, orangish ones.  It took them long time to  find one.  I am still looking for a matching 10-motif, but I purchased sweet studs in carnelian and diamond vintage alhambra earrings recently.  So, I don't know if I can purchase it if they find another 10 in orangish carnelian!!!!  

My sweet earstuds in carnelian is red, not orangish, but they don't look strange when i wear them with my orangish carnelian necklace.  I don't sweat the details too much!  What's more, I don't wear them together.  Too matchymatchy IMO.


----------



## I'll take two

azniceskater1 said:


> Oops forgot to attach
> 
> View attachment 2331072


If the colour difference bothers you I would return them, it would bother me .
Whilst there may be a very tiny difference between my necklace and bracelets the motif's of each item are very well matched .


----------



## allure244

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks!!! Wow stunning! Do you layer normally?



I wear my DBTY everyday, oftentimes by itself. Other times I like to layer it with VCA necklaces such as the lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant in MOP or the vintage Alhambra pendant in turquoise. I also layer the DBTY with non VCA pieces such as a gold crystal skull pendant from Nadri or bow necklace from Kate Spade etc. 

I've also layered my vintage Alhambra pendant in turquoise together with my lucky Alhambra butterfly pendant in MOP.


----------



## katmb

Ann's Fabulous Finds has a Magic Pendant in MOP with YG. This was a limited edition and is no longer available according to my SA. If I didn't already have the WG version and a long wish list of other things to purchase, this would be mine.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=5c4bc98bd0bc7245cc1c62c9ce20bcba

Note: This looks great layered with a 20-motif.


----------



## bags to die for

Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


----------



## Candice0985

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!



 wow I love this! I wonder if it is not porcelain...maybe lapis!?


----------



## I'll take two

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!



This is beautiful . Is it rose gold ?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> just saw this at place vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MYH

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


Oh dear...why did you have to show this to me?  I want it!  It is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## CATEYES

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


----------



## perleegirl

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


DROOL,DROOL,DROOL!!!  Looks like yellow gold to me.


----------



## beachy10

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


 
Good grief, I fainted.


----------



## bags to die for

I'll take two said:


> This is beautiful . Is it rose gold ?



It is yellow gold


----------



## omniavincitamor

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


----------



## Junkenpo

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!



I think I just died. 

That is an amazingly beautiful piece, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## carabelli888

hi everyone. i was wondering if anyone knows why Betterridge no longer sells Van Cleef? How can the best selling brand at their store be completely gone? I've bought so many VCA from them and now I find out that they no longer can sell VCA.


----------



## chaneljewel

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!



This just takes my breath away!  OMG!!

And btw, I think the raindrops add to the beauty of this!


----------



## ghoztz

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


It looks absolutely breath taking!!    Those motifs look very much like lapis.  More so than the porcelain.  Am I a fool?!  wondering


----------



## LVoeletters

carabelli888 said:


> hi everyone. i was wondering if anyone knows why Betterridge no longer sells Van Cleef? How can the best selling brand at their store be completely gone? I've bought so many VCA from them and now I find out that they no longer can sell VCA.



I answered this a couple of pages earlier on this thread- so vca wanted them to open a mini boutique in their store devoted to vca and controlled by vca. The store declined so vca pulled their pieces first week of September. I know it's horrible, I enjoy betteridge


----------



## carabelli888

LVoeletters said:


> I answered this a couple of pages earlier on this thread- so vca wanted them to open a mini boutique in their store devoted to vca and controlled by vca. The store declined so vca pulled their pieces first week of September. I know it's horrible, I enjoy betteridge



Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## cupcake34

Do you ladies like the small or large YG frivole earrings better? Are the large ones very heavy?


----------



## Ascella

ghoztz said:


> It looks absolutely breath taking!!    Those motifs look very much like lapis.  More so than the porcelain.  Am I a fool?!  wondering


I saw this necklace in Paris this summer, it is indeed Lapis. Only 10 or so made I think.


----------



## kimber418

Lapis is my dream 20 motif.  I would absolutely buy a 20 if it was every made.   I think it is stunning with diamonds also.   Thank you for sharing this photo!


----------



## Suzie

cupcake34 said:


> Do you ladies like the small or large YG frivole earrings better? Are the large ones very heavy?



I have the small WG and they are not heavy at all, not sure about the larger size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> Do you ladies like the small or large YG frivole earrings better? Are the large ones very heavy?


Not heavy.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Just saw this at Place Vendome. The window didn't say what it is but it looks a lot like the porcelain from last year. Sorry about the rain drops. I accidently flicked my umbrella in the wrong direction!


That photo of the lapis keeps haunting me. 
Darn


----------



## Longchamp

Ascella said:


> I saw this necklace in Paris this summer, it is indeed Lapis. Only 10 or so made I think.


 
Not Lapis.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Longchamp said:


> Not Lapis.


i cant imagine they would put porcelain with diamonds...?


----------



## sfshopgirl

It is lapis with diamonds.  I tried one on when I was there earlier this year.


----------



## Longchamp

I know they released this summer the Pierres de Caractere variations, but was told lapis would only be in earrings with pear shaped diamonds


----------



## claireyk

Hi Ladies, 

Does anyone wear Perlee hoop earrings (small) daily? I only wear studs; but this Perlee caught my eyes! Any advice/comment would be very appreciated!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> I have the small WG and they are not heavy at all, not sure about the larger size.



Can we have a picture of how they look on? I was wondering whether the small is a good size.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

claireyk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does anyone wear Perlee hoop earrings (small) daily? I only wear studs; but this Perlee caught my eyes! Any advice/comment would be very appreciated!


I don't wear mine daily but I do wear them a lot. 
Great earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Can we have a picture of how they look on? I was wondering whether the small is a good size.


The small size is great for every day. They are the same size as a vintage Alhambra motif 
The large are more impactful. More of a statement earring. 
Both are pretty fabulous.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hello everyone!

Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.


----------



## Mi_Lan

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.
> View attachment 2334457



Omg!!!!!! So beautiful!  Many congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg!!!!!! So beautiful!  Many congrats and happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Suzie

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.
> View attachment 2334457



Gorgeous, my first piece was the exact same necklace, I wear almost every day.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous, my first piece was the exact same necklace, I wear almost every day.



Thank you, Suzie! I am planning to wear it every day as well.


----------



## Minda

Appreciate your urgent opinion.... I have a frivole between the finger ring reserved for me (white gold pave diamonds). It is used but otherwise in good condition. Price is just over USD11,000. Do you think it is a good buy?


----------



## MYH

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.
> View attachment 2334457


Congratulations!  beautiful pieces to start with. You will wear and love them to death!


----------



## MYH

Minda said:


> Appreciate your urgent opinion.... I have a frivole between the finger ring reserved for me (white gold pave diamonds). It is used but otherwise in good condition. Price is just over USD11,000. Do you think it is a good buy?


If its the one that retails for $21,100 USD and you have confirmed that its authentic, then I think it's a steal!


----------



## Suzie

Minda said:


> Appreciate your urgent opinion.... I have a frivole between the finger ring reserved for me (white gold pave diamonds). It is used but otherwise in good condition. Price is just over USD11,000. Do you think it is a good buy?



What do they retail for? It sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Suzie

Minda said:


> Appreciate your urgent opinion.... I have a frivole between the finger ring reserved for me (white gold pave diamonds). It is used but otherwise in good condition. Price is just over USD11,000. Do you think it is a good buy?



Whoa, that is a saving of over $10,000. Sounds like a steal, why would it be selling so cheaply though?


----------



## Minda

MYH said:


> If its the one that retails for $21,100 USD and you have confirmed that its authentic, then I think it's a steal!



Thanks MYH for your reply.  Yes authentic, but with a few scratches on the inside of the ring that cannot be seen except with a loupe  

Just concerned about cost per wear for this ring as it is so bling bling! I think it is more for my fantasy life, but I LOVE IT and have always wanted it. I first tried it years ago in Hawaii Duty Free shop where it retailed for US$13,000. Since then I have put it at the back of my mind with all the price increases but now...... this used piece is EXTREMELY tempting. 

I asked DD whether it was something that she liked and could one day pass down to her, and she gave a firm NO..... Sigh.....


----------



## Minda

Suzie said:


> Whoa, that is a saving of over $10,000. Sounds like a steal, why would it be selling so cheaply though?



Hi Suzie.... perhaps this ring is not everyone's cup of tea? My DH and DD for example do not fancy it (but of course I do).


----------



## Suzie

Minda said:


> Hi Suzie.... perhaps this ring is not everyone's cup of tea? My DH and DD for example do not fancy it (but of course I do).



I think it is a stunning ring.


----------



## MYH

Minda said:


> Thanks MYH for your reply.  Yes authentic, but with a few scratches on the inside of the ring that cannot be seen except with a loupe
> 
> Just concerned about cost per wear for this ring as it is so bling bling! I think it is more for my fantasy life, but I LOVE IT and have always wanted it. I first tried it years ago in Hawaii Duty Free shop where it retailed for US$13,000. Since then I have put it at the back of my mind with all the price increases but now...... this used piece is EXTREMELY tempting.
> 
> I asked DD whether it was something that she liked and could one day pass down to her, and she gave a firm NO..... Sigh.....



My dear - youve been thinking about this ring for YEARS. Don't let it pass you by again.   As for DD, that's just what she says now.  Her tastes will change and mature and she will be lusting after that ring in no time.  It's my favorite VCA between the finger ring.


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> My dear - youve been thinking about this ring for YEARS. Don't let it pass you by again.   As for DD, that's just what she says now.  Her tastes will change and mature and she will be lusting after that ring in no time.  It's my favorite VCA between the finger ring.



I totally agree, you are buying for yourself not your daughter. I would say go for it as y have been thinking about it for so long.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.
> View attachment 2334457



Beautiful set! You will love this, these pieces are forever classic. Happy birthday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> I totally agree, you are buying for yourself not your daughter. I would say go for it as y have been thinking about it for so long.



+1. Her tastes will definitely change. Mine are still changing! And I say this as a mom of two boys...maybe you'll have a granddaughter who loves it. &#128521; This ring has been in your heart for a long time.


----------



## Minda

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.
> View attachment 2334457



Happy birthday lightpinkdaisy and thanks for sharing. VCA makes the best birthday present! Your set is perfect.


----------



## ncch

hermes_fan said:


> I think WEMPE Jewelers does something like you're looking for...



Thanks!  It's not the exact one I saw before but I like the idea of layering one plain one and one with diamonds.  But wempe is not available where I live!  Who came up with the perlee design first?  I've seen wempe when I went to Germany years ago but not very familiar with the brand..


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Minda said:


> Happy birthday lightpinkdaisy and thanks for sharing. VCA makes the best birthday present! Your set is perfect.






BBC said:


> Beautiful set! You will love this, these pieces are forever classic. Happy birthday!






MYH said:


> Congratulations!  beautiful pieces to start with. You will wear and love them to death!



Thank you! I am already in love with the set.


----------



## beachy10

Minda said:


> Appreciate your urgent opinion.... I have a frivole between the finger ring reserved for me (white gold pave diamonds). It is used but otherwise in good condition. Price is just over USD11,000. Do you think it is a good buy?


 
I love this ring!! I think the single pave frivole is more pracitcal but this is a show stopper!

I have the btf frivole in the YG and love it.


----------



## eye4cc

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Presenting my Birthday Gift and first VCA pieces: WG MOP Vintage Alhambra pendant and Sweet studs.
> View attachment 2334457



Congrats! I almost got the same match, but i got a mini pendant to match d mini studs in yellow gold. Enjoy and happy belated bday!


----------



## claireyk

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't wear mine daily but I do wear them a lot.
> Great earrings.


Thank you very much texasgirliegirl. Do you mind sharing any photos? When you wear them, how do you style your hair? I am not so familiar with the hoop earrings; so, concerned about the hair styling if I should make pony tail or just let it down (now I have long hair).


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

eye4cc said:


> Congrats! I almost got the same match, but i got a mini pendant to match d mini studs in yellow gold. Enjoy and happy belated bday!



Thank you! The Sweet pendant looks beautiful as well.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Q does vca gold set off airport scanners?
I'm travelling  Wednesday with 2 kids and would rather wear my vca yellow gold mop alhambra rather than carry it , but I don't want to set off the machines and have to remove them while in line. Anyone know ? Thanks!


----------



## angelicdust

^^ i haven't had any issues with it and walked through with the yg 10 motif necklace


----------



## ghoztz

me too!  havent had any problem with my VCA pieces going through the securities.  you shall be fine.


----------



## Junkenpo

agreed! I've been okay so far... I've only ever had trouble with all metal pieces.  



Also... any rumbles about price increases in the USA yet ladies?  I know we were at one point speculating late summer, possibly this month.  I'm not complaining, but I don't want to be surprised.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Tks! I never had an issue until I started wearing a clic clac and the guy made me take all jewelry off so just wanted to check. Ill be carrying a 7 week old so I need less stress not more!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

claireyk said:


> Thank you very much texasgirliegirl. Do you mind sharing any photos? When you wear them, how do you style your hair? I am not so familiar with the hoop earrings; so, concerned about the hair styling if I should make pony tail or just let it down (now I have long hair).


I don't post photos anymore but I feel that the small perlee hoops are the perfect size. 
Great for wearing hair back or down. 
Very elegant size. I love mine and wish I had purchased them sooner because I deliberated for a long time.
You might notice that the diamond perlee hoops are the same size as the small all gold hoops.


----------



## sjunky13

I have long dark hair and the small Perlee hoops disappeared on me, the medium looked great. The large was too much. The small did not stand out at all. They were meh and blah on me.  I also have the Large Frivole and they do pop and make a statement. I would try on both sizes before you buy, I am glad I did!


----------



## Minda

I am so sad, the used WG pave frivole BTF ring I have been eyeing may not be authentic afterall

To those who have this ring, are there 3 small diamond clusters in the centre of the larger flower motif? The ring that I saw had a small diamond in the centre of the smaller flower motif, but a metal faceted ball looking thing in the larger flower instead of the 3 cluster of diamonds in the centre that I see in the Van Cleef website. The reseller shop (very reputable) was able to show a receipt showing that the ring had been polished by Van Cleef so I am confused. Maybe this is an older model? Anyone knows?


----------



## Candice0985

Hermesforlife said:


> Q does vca gold set off airport scanners?
> I'm travelling  Wednesday with 2 kids and would rather wear my vca yellow gold mop alhambra rather than carry it , but I don't want to set off the machines and have to remove them while in line. Anyone know ? Thanks!



I have never had issues with my 5 motif YG bracelet, you should be fine!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermesforlife said:


> Q does vca gold set off airport scanners?
> I'm travelling  Wednesday with 2 kids and would rather wear my vca yellow gold mop alhambra rather than carry it , but I don't want to set off the machines and have to remove them while in line. Anyone know ? Thanks!



Same as the others, no problems yet!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, so....I went to VCA last week. I have been wearing my ltd ed rose gold/mop pendant quite a bit and I think it's time for something else. I love rose gold, it is the most flattering on my skin. I asked about the rg/letterwood 10 motif and the SA (who I hit it off with, I think I bought the pendant fom her) said of course she will let me know when it comes in. 

She called me on Friday to tell me that the 10 motif isn't in yet, but they got the Magic Pendant and she'd like to see it on me. I went in and tried it on. It is really not my style, but after looking at everything, I asked to see the yg/carnelian 10 motif. I'd never tried on carnelian, but knew it would look good on me...and I was right. It is SO me. The carnelian nearly matches my hair and my Rouge H (Hermès) bag. It was very hard to take it off! What a great everyday piece.

So now of course I am obsessing. I love this. I do still want to see the RG/letterwood, but the carnelian will probably be better. If it sells, how hard are they to find? I am used to waiting (as with Hermès), but do not want to miss out. SA said there may be a price increase in November. Thoughts/opinions? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## claireyk

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't post photos anymore but I feel that the small perlee hoops are the perfect size.
> Great for wearing hair back or down.
> Very elegant size. I love mine and wish I had purchased them sooner because I deliberated for a long time.
> You might notice that the diamond perlee hoops are the same size as the small all gold hoops.


Thank you very much


----------



## CATEYES

BBC said:


> Ok, so....I went to VCA last week. I have been wearing my ltd ed rose gold/mop pendant quite a bit and I think it's time for something else. I love rose gold, it is the most flattering on my skin. I asked about the rg/letterwood 10 motif and the SA (who I hit it off with, I think I bought the pendant fom her) said of course she will let me know when it comes in.
> 
> She called me on Friday to tell me that the 10 motif isn't in yet, but they got the Magic Pendant and she'd like to see it on me. I went in and tried it on. It is really not my style, but after looking at everything, I asked to see the yg/carnelian 10 motif. I'd never tried on carnelian, but knew it would look good on me...and I was right. It is SO me. The carnelian nearly matches my hair and my Rouge H (Hermès) bag. It was very hard to take it off! What a great everyday piece.
> 
> So now of course I am obsessing. I love this. I do still want to see the RG/letterwood, but the carnelian will probably be better. If it sells, how hard are they to find? I am used to waiting (as with Hermès), but do not want to miss out. SA said there may be a price increase in November. Thoughts/opinions? Thanks, everyone!


I can imagine why you didn't want to take off the YG/ carnelian as it is quite striking! Which do you think you would get more wear out of? If it were me, I would no doubt choose the carnelian over your other choices but that's me. Both 10 motifs would look nice paired with your single motif but probably not another single motif together....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Ok, so....I went to VCA last week. I have been wearing my ltd ed rose gold/mop pendant quite a bit and I think it's time for something else. I love rose gold, it is the most flattering on my skin. I asked about the rg/letterwood 10 motif and the SA (who I hit it off with, I think I bought the pendant fom her) said of course she will let me know when it comes in.
> 
> She called me on Friday to tell me that the 10 motif isn't in yet, but they got the Magic Pendant and she'd like to see it on me. I went in and tried it on. It is really not my style, but after looking at everything, I asked to see the yg/carnelian 10 motif. I'd never tried on carnelian, but knew it would look good on me...and I was right. It is SO me. The carnelian nearly matches my hair and my Rouge H (Hermès) bag. It was very hard to take it off! What a great everyday piece.
> 
> So now of course I am obsessing. I love this. I do still want to see the RG/letterwood, but the carnelian will probably be better. If it sells, how hard are they to find? I am used to waiting (as with Hermès), but do not want to miss out. SA said there may be a price increase in November. Thoughts/opinions? Thanks, everyone!


 
I have both, although my letterwood is the LE with the alternating motifs.  The carnelian is more striking and dressier, IMO.  The wood feels more casual.  To me, the letterwood appears almost burgundy so if you have red hair, it will look gorgeous on you.
Do you want a more special occasion piece or a more casual piece?  You can justify either...
Carnelian is not necessarily hard to find..just if you want a particular color.  When I was looking for mine, I wanted a bright red yet most of the pieces available were orange.  I waited and eventually found what I was looking for.
Not to confuse you, but have you tried the malachite?


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have both, although my letterwood is the LE with the alternating motifs.  The carnelian is more striking and dressier, IMO.  The wood feels more casual.  To me, the letterwood appears almost burgundy so if you have red hair, it will look gorgeous on you.
> Do you want a more special occasion piece or a more casual piece?  You can justify either...
> Carnelian is not necessarily hard to find..just if you want a particular color.  When I was looking for mine, I wanted a bright red yet most of the pieces available were orange.  I waited and eventually found what I was looking for.
> Not to confuse you, but have you tried the malachite?



TGG - Nooo! Not another thing to fall in love with!!! Ha ha, joking. I love the malachite color, but that would get the least wear. Gotta set priorities! (Despite my new malachite CDC!)...No, really, I haven't tried it on...although I know I'd love it. (Maybe next time I go in...??? Uh oh!) I am not a super casual person, and tend to be dressier in general (although there are two moms of kids in my older son's grade who wear their VCA VERY causally - one of them with workout clothes!!), so it's not a matter of dressy or casual. &#127800;

Cateyes - Im not sure which I'd get more use out of, but I suspect the carnelian. Maybe. I resisted trying on the carnelian because I REALLY wish they made that 10 motif with rose gold. That said, my only two RG pieces are the pendant and a pair of earrings I wear often - long drop earrings with diamonds and green sapphires (they're light green, which I usually pick up with my eyes and eye makeup). I mix metals, as my other usual everyday earrings are white gold pave hoops, and two of my three CDCs are ghw. The thing with the carnelian is that it really goes with both my hair and my current everyday 35cm B (which also has ghw), and the letterwood may be too dark, definitely darker by comparison. Lets just say I'm fairly sure that if I could cram you all into the boutique with me &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; you'd all agree that the yg/carnelian is the winner. It is absolutely me. 

My concern is availability. The one I tried on was definitely red-orange, and I was happy with the color, although I guess closer to red would be my preference. I just want to make sure that when I'm ready (not terribly long), it won't be impossible to find!

Hs anyone posted a picture of the yg/carnelian 10 motif? There was none in the 'family photo' thread, and I've yet to find a photo here. Please post pics if you have! Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC, I'd go with the carnelian as it just sounds from your posts that you truly love this piece!


----------



## ghoztz

I have the same feeling, too.  BBC, I think you should go with carnelian as you obviously like it more than the letterwood.


----------



## I'll take two

BBC said:


> Ok, so....I went to VCA last week. I have been wearing my ltd ed rose gold/mop pendant quite a bit and I think it's time for something else. I love rose gold, it is the most flattering on my skin. I asked about the rg/letterwood 10 motif and the SA (who I hit it off with, I think I bought the pendant fom her) said of course she will let me know when it comes in.
> 
> She called me on Friday to tell me that the 10 motif isn't in yet, but they got the Magic Pendant and she'd like to see it on me. I went in and tried it on. It is really not my style, but after looking at everything, I asked to see the yg/carnelian 10 motif. I'd never tried on carnelian, but knew it would look good on me...and I was right. It is SO me. The carnelian nearly matches my hair and my Rouge H (Hermès) bag. It was very hard to take it off! What a great everyday piece.
> 
> So now of course I am obsessing. I love this. I do still want to see the RG/letterwood, but the carnelian will probably be better. If it sells, how hard are they to find? I am used to waiting (as with Hermès), but do not want to miss out. SA said there may be a price increase in November. Thoughts/opinions? Thanks, everyone!



I much prefer Carnelian over letterwood but prefer rose gold over yellow gold ( suits my skin tone better ) .Have you thought about the solid rose gold ? I love the look of LE but am still a little nervous about its wearability and durability because how do you clean it ? 
Also before making a final decision think about what other pieces of jewellery you would wear with it ,will they work together ? Carnelian can vary in colour quite a bit . I specified rouge H red as well when I ordered mine but have seen some very orange pieces.


----------



## littleguccigirl

Hi everyone,

If anyone has seen a turquoise vintage alhambra pendant in WG please PM me. I've been on the hunt and had no luck which it stopping production. One surface after I left my vacation spot in Hawaii just last week and I wasn't there. Anyone seen?  Apparently there's still some floating around. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, not to muddy the waters, but I was positive I wanted my next 20 motif to be carnelian, but I had a hard time finding the shade I wanted (red, not orange).  When malachite came out, I liked it, but didn't think it was for me.....I didn't think it would suit my wardrobe.  But, after not finding the carnelian of my dreams, I settled for malachite.  I'm so glad I did!  I adore it, and get more compliments than any of my other VCA.

In closing (yeah, I know, took long enough), if you've found a carnelian you love, don't wait, buy it now.  BUT, don't rule out malachite.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chaneljewel said:


> BBC, I'd go with the carnelian as it just sounds from your posts that you truly love this piece!





ghoztz said:


> I have the same feeling, too.  BBC, I think you should go with carnelian as you obviously like it more than the letterwood.



Yes, chaneljewel and ghoztz! You're right - it's love! Although compared with most of the ladies here, I'm pretty new to VCA - spent most of the last few years in the Hermès forum and I have usually stuck with classic (as opposed to designer) jewelry. So quite a lot of this is new to me.



I'll take two said:


> I much prefer Carnelian over letterwood but prefer rose gold over yellow gold ( suits my skin tone better ) .Have you thought about the solid rose gold ? I love the look of LE but am still a little nervous about its wearability and durability because how do you clean it ?
> Also before making a final decision think about what other pieces of jewellery you would wear with it ,will they work together ? Carnelian can vary in colour quite a bit . I specified rouge H red as well when I ordered mine but have seen some very orange pieces.



I like the way you think, I'll take two!  Very practical, thinking it out, trying to prevent any regrets! When I tried on the carnelian the other 10 motif I tried was the solid rose gold - went back and forth a few times to compare. The SA and I agreed that the carnelian was the winner. That's why I guess I'll wait until she gets the letterwood in, just to see, (um, how do you clean MOP?) 

I think its ok to wear the yg with WG pave hoops, no? Another important thing to ponder (though its a problem that could very easily be remedied  ) Im trying to remember if i left my drop earrings on. I'll also have to see about the shade of the carnelian, I guess, if it matches my hair, it would automatically go with whatever I'm wearing, wouldn't it? My hair color is pretty much the same as rouge h - somewhere, I think in the CDC thread, I posted a picture of my rouge H croc CDC actually on my head to show how it matches. But I don't nee an exact shade, there is a range or color I'd be okay with.

I guess my question, when it gets down to it, is will they producing these for a while? 

Okay, ladies, I've got my next assignment...go back and try on again! With earrings! And the malachite! And the letterwood when it comes in!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, not to muddy the waters, but I was positive I wanted my next 20 motif to be carnelian, but I had a hard time finding the shade I wanted (red, not orange).  When malachite came out, I liked it, but didn't think it was for me.....I didn't think it would suit my wardrobe.  But, after not finding the carnelian of my dreams, I settled for malachite.  I'm so glad I did!  I adore it, and get more compliments than any of my other VCA.
> 
> In closing (yeah, I know, took long enough), if you've found a carnelian you love, don't wait, buy it now.  BUT, don't rule out malachite.



Argh! I know you're right! I will be thinking of your "helpful <<<enabling>>> advice"  when I try it on!! 
No, I know the drill....can't rule anything out! Especially such a beautiful green....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, not to muddy the waters, but I was positive I wanted my next 20 motif to be carnelian, but I had a hard time finding the shade I wanted (red, not orange).  When malachite came out, I liked it, but didn't think it was for me.....I didn't think it would suit my wardrobe.  But, after not finding the carnelian of my dreams, I settled for malachite.  I'm so glad I did!  I adore it, and get more compliments than any of my other VCA.
> 
> In closing (yeah, I know, took long enough), if you've found a carnelian you love, don't wait, buy it now.  BUT, don't rule out malachite.


 
I totally agree!!!!
I thought that green would be so limiting but it is surprisingly neutral...(sort of like Hermes orange..., preferably not together...LOL.
The green has a beautiful gem like quality.  If you have red hair don't rule it out.
Like Cavalier Girl advised, should you find the right shade of carnelian, you should grab it.


----------



## chaneljewel

I, too, love malachite.  It's the perfect shade of green!


----------



## ghoztz

chaneljewel said:


> I, too, love malachite.  It's the perfect shade of green!


+1.   BBC, Im sure you will fall in love with it if you happen to see it in person. Malachite is stunningly.  Like what Cavalier Girl mentioned earlier, I didnt like it when it first came out.  But once I tried it on, I couldnt resist.  I, too, got more compliments than my other VCA pieces.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Does anyone own the Five Motif Vintage Alhambra with small wrists? I am wondering if it can be sized and how this will affect the look of the piece. I was on the VCA site and noticed the bracelet is 18.5 cm. My wrist measures like 14.5. Does anyone own this bracelet and had it shortened and does it still look as it should. I hope that makes sense and I really appreciate all your help in advance.


----------



## Junkenpo

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Does anyone own the Five Motif Vintage Alhambra with small wrists? I am wondering if it can be sized and how this will affect the look of the piece. I was on the VCA site and noticed the bracelet is 18.5 cm. My wrist measures like 14.5. Does anyone own this bracelet and had it shortened and does it still look as it should. I hope that makes sense and I really appreciate all your help in advance.



Me! I don't live near any VCA dealers so I bought online and had it resized before it got to me.  VCA removes links evenly between the motifs so the looks stays balanced. 

I was 30lbs heavier at the time, so even though it is shortened now, I could probably take out more links now, but still feels okay.  I'll see if I can find the pictures I posted before.

Edited to add: Found pic!  The bracelet looks like 7 inches, but it clasps at 6.75 inches or about 17cm. My wrist is 14-14.5cm with a cloth measuring tape.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Junkenpo said:


> Me! I don't live near any VCA dealers so I bought online and had it resized before it got to me.  VCA removes links evenly between the motifs so the looks stays balanced.
> 
> I was 30lbs heavier at the time, so even though it is shortened now, I could probably take out more links now, but still feels okay.  I'll see if I can find the pictures I posted before.
> 
> Edited to add: Found pic!  The bracelet looks like 7 inches, but it clasps at 6.75 inches or about 17cm. My wrist is 14-14.5cm with a cloth measuring tape.]
> 
> Thanks so much! That looks gorgeous. We have the same size wrists and I was looking at the sweets too, but I would love this same bracelet with onyx. I am saving up now. I was mainly concerned the motifs would look too close together. I tried one on at Neiman's in Dallas, and it was big, but so pretty.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OMG....I went back to the store....it's not even a question how much I love the carnelian!!! 

Thank you for all the comments and suggestions here, it was much better to go back in prepared with the right questions and what to look at/for.&#128515;

I did try on the malachite, it's very pretty, but - and this is exactly what I said to my SA - it's "a bit much" on me. Not that it isn't beautiful, it just stands out a bit too much for my first 10 motif. The carnelian is so easy, and more subtle, and just looks elegant on me. 

The SA said if it's gone by the time I am ready, she will order it for me. So, that is the answer to my question. Funny, I took a closer look at the color, it seems like everyone prefers the more red/less orange; I would hazard a guess that this one is considered to be more orange, but I would be perfectly happy with this shade. 

I also considered how it looked with my current-favorite earrings - even though they are rose gold/green sapphire/diamond, they looked just fine, as I'm sure my pave hoops would, too. HOWEVER....I did take a look at some earrings - yg/carnelian (LOVE!), of course, and the frivoles. They had the large in yg and the small in WG. Are the large good for everyday, or a bit too much?

Did lots of VCA spotting while walking around shopping - my favorite of the day was the 20-motif yg/diamond that walked into Hermès. Beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

BBC said:


> OMG....I went back to the store....it's not even a question how much I love the carnelian!!!
> 
> Thank you for all the comments and suggestions here, it was much better to go back in prepared with the right questions and what to look at/for.&#128515;
> 
> I did try on the malachite, it's very pretty, but - and this is exactly what I said to my SA - it's "a bit much" on me. Not that it isn't beautiful, it just stands out a bit too much for my first 10 motif. The carnelian is so easy, and more subtle, and just looks elegant on me.
> 
> The SA said if it's gone by the time I am ready, she will order it for me. So, that is the answer to my question. Funny, I took a closer look at the color, it seems like everyone prefers the more red/less orange; I would hazard a guess that this one is considered to be more orange, but I would be perfectly happy with this shade.
> 
> I also considered how it looked with my current-favorite earrings - even though they are rose gold/green sapphire/diamond, they looked just fine, as I'm sure my pave hoops would, too. HOWEVER....I did take a look at some earrings - yg/carnelian (LOVE!), of course, and the frivoles. They had the large in yg and the small in WG. Are the large good for everyday, or a bit too much?
> 
> Did lots of VCA spotting while walking around shopping - my favorite of the day was the 20-motif yg/diamond that walked into Hermès. Beautiful!



Grats on making a decision! The carnelian/yg is sooo beautiful! I only have a sweet bracelet in rg/carnelian, but there is something special about the stone. 

I have the large yg frivole and I wear them about half the week. I alternate with my other earrings. They do have weight, but after about 15 minutes I stop noticing. Be prepared for lots of compliments with the large frivole.  They are eyecatching without being over-the-top flashy, so people feel very comfortable saying how much they like them.  At least, that's been my experience. I've never had so many strangers offer unsolicited compliments about my earrings.


----------



## corally

O


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Grats on making a decision! The carnelian/yg is sooo beautiful! I only have a sweet bracelet in rg/carnelian, but there is something special about the stone.
> 
> I have the large yg frivole and I wear them about half the week. I alternate with my other earrings. They do have weight, but after about 15 minutes I stop noticing. Be prepared for lots of compliments with the large frivole.  They are eyecatching without being over-the-top flashy, so people feel very comfortable saying how much they like them.  At least, that's been my experience. I've never had so many strangers offer unsolicited compliments about my earrings.


I agree. 
The large have presence and I receive compliments on mine. 
They are very friendly earrings...such pretty flowers.


----------



## Little_S

gals, I just purchased a  vca vintage _alhambra_ reseller, how can I determine if it is a genuine piece? I am currently in Australia,  no VCA store here...sad...pls help!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Little_S said:


> gals, I just purchased a  vca vintage _alhambra_ reseller, how can I determine if it is a genuine piece? I am currently in Australia,  no VCA store here...sad...pls help!!


Try posting detailed photos in the jewelry authentication thread.
Are you worried about authenticity now that you have received the piece or are you waiting to receive it?


----------



## Little_S

I have received it already, will post there...thanks!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Try posting detailed photos in the jewelry authentication thread.
> Are you worried about authenticity now that you have received the piece or are you waiting to receive it?


----------



## Little_S

does the pendant come with a dust bag?


----------



## Suzie

Little_S said:


> gals, I just purchased a  vca vintage _alhambra_ reseller, how can I determine if it is a genuine piece? I am currently in Australia,  no VCA store here...sad...pls help!!



What did you purchase from the Alhambra line? I have the pendant and I could compare with your photos. 

By the way if you ever need a repair there is a company in Sydney who sends the piece to VCA in Hong Kong.


----------



## Suzie

Little_S said:


> does the pendant come with a dust bag?



I purchased my pendant in Dubai and it came with a dustbag and a box.


----------



## Suzie

Little_S said:


> gals, I just purchased a  vca vintage _alhambra_ reseller, how can I determine if it is a genuine piece? I am currently in Australia,  no VCA store here...sad...pls help!!



Do you mind sharing the re-sellers name as there are a lot of re-sellers that sell a lot of high end items an if they are well known that would not sell a fake.


----------



## Little_S

Thanks Suzie! Here are the photos, I purchased it from a UK reseller, she is selling it on Chinese ebay.


----------



## Suzie

Little_S said:


> Thanks Suzie! Here are the photos, I purchased it from a UK reseller, she is selling it on Chinese ebay.



I have the same box also. My necklace is a WG mother of pearl. It has the same small bar at the bag near the clasp, it should read VCA 750 on one side and have a seriel number on the other side.


----------



## Suzie

Mine also has the same clasp and larger ring at the back where yours is, maybe other expert ladies will chip in.


----------



## Little_S

Thanks Suzie! it's brand new, maybe I should just enjoy it


Suzie said:


> Mine also has the same clasp and larger ring at the back where yours is, maybe other expert ladies will chip in.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Mine also has the same clasp and larger ring at the back where yours is, maybe other expert ladies will chip in.






Little_S said:


> Thanks Suzie! Here are the photos, I purchased it from a UK reseller, she is selling it on Chinese ebay.



So far it looks good...has the piece with the VCA 750/serial #, and the extra ring if you want to wear it shorter. Nothing stands out, although I'm only comparing it to my pendant. Very pretty!


----------



## male purchaser

is the new wood Alhambra necklace worth buying


----------



## Candice0985

male purchaser said:


> is the new wood Alhambra necklace worth buying



I guess it depends on what you think makes it worth it? I love VCA's craftsmanship and designs so I would say it is worth it but if you are thinking raw material then maybe not worth as much?


----------



## I'll take two

male purchaser said:


> is the new wood Alhambra necklace worth buying


It is a matter of personal taste if you love something then it is worth the price .Whilst the wood looks lovely it wouldn't be my first choice .


----------



## beachy10

male purchaser said:


> is the new wood Alhambra necklace worth buying


 

I prefer Tiger's eye if you are looking for more brown tones


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I bought the limited edition wood after professing that I never would.
I see it as part of a collection, but if I could only have one strand this would not be it. 
It's beautiful...especially with the alternating pg motifs. 
The tigers eye has a golden tone but the letter wood is more cool/ burgundy. 
Yes, I have both and am looking into twelve step programs.


----------



## ghoztz

I'll take two said:


> It is a matter of personal taste if you love something then it is worth the price .Whilst the wood looks lovely it wouldn't be my first choice .


+1.  100% agreeing with I'll Take Two


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, I have both and am looking into twelve step programs.





This is true. We're in an aptly named thread.


----------



## heyhey_sa

Hi everyone, I am planning on buying the alhambra necklace.  Looking at the sweet collection, but not sure if the pendant will be too small since it's a mini.  I am also not sure if the pendant will come with the chain or necklace.  Anyone please advise?  Thanks!

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN59M00/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-pendant-2


----------



## Longchamp

Beautiful Vintage Alhambra for sale at AFF

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/152587


----------



## beachy10

Yes, the sweets come with a chain.




heyhey_sa said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning on buying the alhambra necklace. Looking at the sweet collection, but not sure if the pendant will be too small since it's a mini. I am also not sure if the pendant will come with the chain or necklace. Anyone please advise? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN59M00/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-pendant-2


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies,

I am considering purchasing the alhambra clover mini bracelet but I have one concern.  I am the type that wears jewelry in the shower and sleep in it too.  Do any of you ladies do the same and has your jewelry held up?   I would just hate to spend a fair amount on a piece of jewelry and wreck it, but I know myself well enough that I'll either leave it on and wear it all the time or tend to not wear it at all.  Thanks so much, all your VCA goodies are breathtaking to look at!


----------



## beachy10

jess10141 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am considering purchasing the alhambra clover mini bracelet but I have one concern. I am the type that wears jewelry in the shower and sleep in it too. Do any of you ladies do the same and has your jewelry held up? I would just hate to spend a fair amount on a piece of jewelry and wreck it, but I know myself well enough that I'll either leave it on and wear it all the time or tend to not wear it at all. Thanks so much, all your VCA goodies are breathtaking to look at!


 
I wouldn't wear MOP in the shower or get any products on it such as hairspray or shampoo/soap.


----------



## baglvr2012

Hello ladies,
I'm interested in getting the vintage onyx necklace - would it hold up in water/shower or do you recommend that I take it off daily?  Would appreciate to hear from those who have onyx VC pieces!  thanks in advance.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## ghoztz

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043


Congrats!! Those pieces are gorgeous and timeless!!  BIG LOVE!!


----------



## phillj12

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043



Both are gorgeous!! ENJOY!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043



Wow wow wow! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## chaneljewel

S&B...gorgeous pieces!!  Happy birthday!


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043


Awesome duo and husband! Happy birthday and congrats!!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043


 
Happy Birthday Sprinkles&Bling!!!  Love this set!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043


So pretty!
Happy birthday!


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043



Stunning pieces & happy birthday.


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share a photo of my new 10 Motif Vintage Alhambra yellow gold & Onyx necklace that hubby gave me for my bday! The earrings were also a gift from him for my bday but those he had given me a few weeks early! Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 2350043



Sprinkles & Bling!   YEAH!  I love your new 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in Onyx.  It
is one of my favorites and on my wish list!   Congrats!   Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

what a beautiful set - congrats sprinkles and happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ghoztz said:


> Congrats!! Those pieces are gorgeous and timeless!!  BIG LOVE!!



Aww thank you so much hun!



phillj12 said:


> Both are gorgeous!! ENJOY!!



Thank you!!!



BBC said:


> Wow wow wow! Both are gorgeous!



thank you sweetie, btw I love your avatar photo gorgeous!!!



chaneljewel said:


> S&B...gorgeous pieces!!  Happy birthday!



thank you very much hun!



CATEYES said:


> Awesome duo and husband! Happy birthday and congrats!!



thank you sweetie, hubby is the best we are both very blessed to have one another!



einseine said:


> Happy Birthday Sprinkles&Bling!!!  Love this set!!!



thank you sweetheart, I always admired your onyx necklace it's so stunning on you!!



texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!
> Happy birthday!



thank you so much darling!!!



Suzie said:


> Stunning pieces & happy birthday.



thank you Suzie 



kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles & Bling!   YEAH!  I love your new 10 motif Vintage Alhambra in Onyx.  It
> is one of my favorites and on my wish list!   Congrats!   Happy Birthday!!!!



aww thank you so very much kimber you're too sweet!!! 



kim_mac said:


> what a beautiful set - congrats sprinkles and happy happy birthday!!!



thank you so much sweetie, you have the most beautiful VCA collection btw!!!


----------



## pinklining

any intel on this year christmas limited edition designs?


----------



## marialc121

pinklining said:


> any intel on this year christmas limited edition designs?



My SA told me that it will be the vintage alhambra pendant with one diamond in the green malachite.


----------



## pinklining

marialc121 said:


> My SA told me that it will be the vintage alhambra pendant with one diamond in the green malachite.



Thanks! =) Any idea when it will be released? Late or Early Nov?


----------



## marialc121

pinklining said:


> Thanks! =) Any idea when it will be released? Late or Early Nov?



No problem.  That, I don't know.


----------



## Dode99

My first VCA piece


----------



## Suzie

Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece



OMG, this piece is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Junkenpo

Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece



Love the frivole ring! 

It would make it hard to drive... I'd be staring at it too much!


----------



## ghoztz

Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece


Gorgeous!  I can't stop looking at it.  

Btw, welcome to VCA group!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

pinklining said:


> Thanks! =) Any idea when it will be released? Late or Early Nov?


I saw it in store today in the Malaysia boutique!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just gorgeous! Love the Frivole!


----------



## XCCX

Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece



Congrats!Its lovely!


----------



## CATEYES

Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece


Quite a lovely statement piece!! Yes, would be hard to drive without staring at it


----------



## pinklining

balenciaga-boy said:


> I saw it in store today in the Malaysia boutique!



Aw! I will check at my local boutique  thanks for the update heehee


----------



## Florasun

WOW! This is gorgeous!



Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece


----------



## Florasun

Girls - white gold chalcedony vintage Alhambra  bracelet at Betteridge for 4700.
http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-vintage-alhambra-bracelet/p/2556/


----------



## Junkenpo

I love the chalcedony!  

I think if I got anything next it would be the chalcedony bracelet, followed by TE earclips.


----------



## chaneljewel

Triple points for NM starts the 15th.  Anyone getting VCA?


----------



## beachy10

chaneljewel said:


> Triple points for NM starts the 15th. Anyone getting VCA?


 
I really want the YG perlee bracelet or cuff.


----------



## Suzie

Don't they make the frivole ring in WG? After seeing Dode99 gorgeous ring I looked on the website and there was no WG one? What has VCA got against WG, so many of their pieces do not come in WG.


----------



## katmb

chaneljewel said:


> Triple points for NM starts the 15th.  Anyone getting VCA?



I am debating between the pave Frivole ring and the small Lotus ear clips. Triple points plus 12 months no interest financing makes it hard to resist getting something.


----------



## katmb

Suzie said:


> Don't they make the frivole ring in WG? After seeing Dode99 gorgeous ring I looked on the website and there was no WG one? What has VCA got against WG, so many of their pieces do not come in WG.



Strange they do the WG ear clips and pendant, but not the ring. The YG ring doesn't work on me, it all but disappears against my skin tone. A WG version would be great.


----------



## Suzie

katmb said:


> Strange they do the WG ear clips and pendant, but not the ring. The YG ring doesn't work on me, it all but disappears against my skin tone. A WG version would be great.



I would love the ring as I have the earrings. They don't even make the larger size earrings in large.


----------



## chaneljewel

katmb said:


> I am debating between the pave Frivole ring and the small Lotus ear clips. Triple points plus 12 months no interest financing makes it hard to resist getting something.



Wow.  I didn't know it was 12 months interest free!  That's great!  I'm wanting my first ten motif!


----------



## katmb

chaneljewel said:


> Wow.  I didn't know it was 12 months interest free!  That's great!  I'm wanting my first ten motif!



There are two tiers--up to a certain amount you can pay it off in 6 equal installments with no interest. Over that amount it is 12 equal installments. I can't remember where the breakpoint is, but I am pretty sure a ten-motif qualifies for 12 months.


----------



## tbbbjb

I feel the same way except my problem is I don't think they make enough in yg!  Or at least not the pieces I seem to lust after.  I must say though that I am very pleased that they finally decided to add yg to the perlee line


----------



## MYH

Dode99 said:


> My first VCA piece



Dode99 - this looks really spectacular on you.  Wonderful choice for your 1st.  Also matches perfectly with you cartier love bracelet


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Don't they make the frivole ring in WG? After seeing Dode99 gorgeous ring I looked on the website and there was no WG one? What has VCA got against WG, so many of their pieces do not come in WG.


Probably because they would rather tempt us with diamonds.


----------



## Junkenpo

Anyone looking for a turquoise/yg pendant?  Docride has one up on her ebay listings. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item5af601cb45


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> probably because they would rather tempt us with diamonds.


:d:d:d


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo said:


> Anyone looking for a turquoise/yg pendant?  Docride has one up on her ebay listings.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item5af601cb45



This forum and its tempting ways!! I've had this on my wish list for awhile and it's been hard to come by. Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> This forum and its tempting ways!! I've had this on my wish list for awhile and it's been hard to come by. Thank you!



did you buy it?


----------



## lubird217

I gobbled it up!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> I gobbled it up!



haha nice! it has amazing colour too 

i'm looking at the MOP YG single motif necklace. do you have this? do you think it's a nice everyday piece?


----------



## lubird217

Candice - I think it's a great everyday piece because of color. I don't have any VCA pendants, this will be a first! When is this addiction going to end??

I have a YG/MOP long necklace that I think goes with everything but it's not as practical as I'd want it to be for every day so I think you're spot on with the pendant.


----------



## Junkenpo

lubird217 said:


> I gobbled it up!



Yay!  I'm so glad a tpf'r got it! I have to admit that I was tempted to pull the trigger myself. I love turquoise and yellow gold together but since I do have an everyday necklace already... I'm _trying_ to be sensible. VCA is just too pretty!


On that note.... sweet earrings in yg/onyx anyone? From Oakgem. Maybe if I can get you ladies to buy all the temptations I'll actually stick to a ban for once.


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo - What will I do with you! That's on the list too!! I pulled the trigger on the Turquoise because it had so many watchers, didn't want to lose out.


----------



## lubird217

Checking things off my VCA wishlist! Love it!


----------



## dialv

What a great piece to check off, looks so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

lubird217 said:


> Checking things off my VCA wishlist! Love it!



love it!! wow that arrived fast!


----------



## Junkenpo

lubird217 said:


> Checking things off my VCA wishlist! Love it!



Amazing! That looks fabulous!  Thank you for coming back to model it.


----------



## CATEYES

lubird217 said:


> Checking things off my VCA wishlist! Love it!


Looks beautiful on you in this bright turquoise shade!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing my YG & WG Perlee bracelets.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...rleebracelet4_zps49c210da.png.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## lubird217

CATEYES said:


> Looks beautiful on you in this bright turquoise shade!



Thank you! Reminds me I could use a little bit of a tan... 

Now if I win those earstuds I will post an updated family portrait...


----------



## kim_mac

lubird ~ looks perfect on you.  love that shade of turquoise.  enjoy!!!


----------



## kim_mac

omniavincitamor ~ nice stack!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suzie

lubird217 said:


> Checking things off my VCA wishlist! Love it!


The necklace looks great on you.


----------



## Suzie

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my YG & WG Perlee bracelets.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...rleebracelet4_zps49c210da.png.html?sort=3&o=0



Gorgeous stack.


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> Checking things off my VCA wishlist! Love it!



This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Florasun

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my YG & WG Perlee bracelets.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...rleebracelet4_zps49c210da.png.html?sort=3&o=0



I like how you have mixed the colors! Is the middle one rose gold? (Hard to tell on my iPad)


----------



## omniavincitamor

kim_mac said:


> omniavincitamor ~ nice stack!  thanks for sharing!


Thanks you kim_mac


Suzie said:


> Gorgeous stack.


Thanks so much Suzie


Florasun said:


> I like how you have mixed the colors! Is the middle one rose gold? (Hard to tell on my iPad)


Thank you Florasun. The perlee in the middle is yellow gold. Here is another picture that shows the colour better.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/IMG_2241_zps56af328c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## Junkenpo

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing my YG & WG Perlee bracelets.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...rleebracelet4_zps49c210da.png.html?sort=3&o=0



divine stack!  they look great with your love bracelet.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ladies I bought the Xmas limited edition malachite pendant today! So excited! Don't have it yet but it should be on its way to me soon. It won't be released in US until Nov but it's already available in many Asian countries. I wasn't so sure about getting anything green when I first heard about Malachite, but ended up getting 10-motif necklace, earrings and now the LE pendant! I really need to take a vca break.


----------



## ghoztz

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ladies I bought the Xmas limited edition malachite pendant today! So excited! Don't have it yet but it should be on its way to me soon. It won't be released in US until Nov but it's already available in many Asian countries. I wasn't so sure about getting anything green when I first heard about Malachite, but ended up getting 10-motif necklace, earrings and now the LE pendant! I really need to take a vca break.


No way! Im still waiting...  That is great!!  Show us this wonderful piece when receive.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> umm.. Yes, they look slightly different, but do you really mind it???  When you wear them, do you notice the difference?
> 
> I have 10-motif necklace in carnelian.  They are not the same colour.  When I look at them, I notice the difference, but when I wear them I don't mind it at all.
> 
> But, in the case of earrings, there are only two motifs. I understand your point.   If you want 100% identical colours, tell your SA so.
> 
> These are mine.  I said they are the same colour, but one looks a bit darker in the pic.????



Einseine I see you finally got your carnelian sweet studs! Congratulations! As soon as I heard that these would be released worldwide I knew you'd get them. 

I actually saw 2 pairs of these earrings in boutique that were very different in shades. It was weird coz actually they'd actually match much better in shades if one earrings from each set were switched with one from another set, but the SA checked the serial number and the mismatched ones have the same number. I finally saw a perfectly matched pair on my 3rd visit and got it.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ghoztz said:


> No way! Im still waiting...  That is great!!  Show us this wonderful piece when receive.



Definitely! My earrings were sent in to be loosened, so I'll take a family shot of my malachite pieces when all 3 are here. 

And I actually got the LE pendant for much cheaper In HK than in US. The pricing on the limited edition one has always been strange. It's more expensive in Paris but much cheaper in HK and the difference seems to be much bigger percentage wise than other pieces.


----------



## cupcake34

Do you ladies prefer the BTF butterfly ring with pink or yellow sapphires? 

In pictures the yellow sapphires seems to blend in better with the yellow gold than the pink sapphires with the rose gold.

Does it also look like that IRL? What do you prefer and why?


----------



## beachy10

cupcake34 said:


> Do you ladies prefer the BTF butterfly ring with pink or yellow sapphires?
> 
> In pictures the yellow sapphires seems to blend in better with the yellow gold than the pink sapphires with the rose gold.
> 
> Does it also look like that IRL? What do you prefer and why?


 
I love the yellow sapphires. Reminds me of yellow diamonds!


----------



## ghoztz

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Definitely! My earrings were sent in to be loosened, so I'll take a family shot of my malachite pieces when all 3 are here.
> 
> And I actually got the LE pendant for much cheaper In HK than in US. The pricing on the limited edition one has always been strange. It's more expensive in Paris but much cheaper in HK and the difference seems to be much bigger percentage wise than other pieces.




That is strange!!    What is the price difference?  It shall be around 3200 in USD if I'm not mistaken.  How much are they selling it in HK?


----------



## cupcake34

> I love the yellow sapphires. Reminds me of yellow diamonds!



And what about the pink sapphires? Do they look like pink diamonds, too?


----------



## kashmira

Obviously it is possible to have a "high jewelry piece" custom made by VCA but does anyone know if it is possible to place a "special order" for the smaller VCA pieces? I'm interested in a bracelet that seems to be available only in pink gold and I'd like it in white gold. I have e-mailed the VCA customer service and they replied that a could book an appointment with a sales representative but since there is no store where I live it is a bit difficult to do so. I don't want to book a trip to Paris only to find out that what I am looking for cannot be made.


----------



## beachy10

kashmira said:


> Obviously it is possible to have a "high jewelry piece" custom made by VCA but does anyone know if it is possible to place a "special order" for the smaller VCA pieces? I'm interested in a bracelet that seems to be available only in pink gold and I'd like it in white gold. I have e-mailed the VCA customer service and they replied that a could book an appointment with a sales representative but since there is no store where I live it is a bit difficult to do so. I don't want to book a trip to Paris only to find out that what I am looking for cannot be made.


 

As far as I know they don't do special orders for Alhambra line.
I emailed VCA and told them they need to make grey MOP/YG combinations, not just the magic stuff.


----------



## kashmira

beachy10 said:


> As far as I know they don't do special orders for Alhambra line.
> I emailed VCA and told them they need to make grey MOP/YG combinations, not just the magic stuff.



Thanks for your reply beachy10! I'd like to get the Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet in white gold. It would be just perfect to layer with other bracelets! I wonder why all the Alhambra pieces are not made in yellow, pink and white gold?!


----------



## Junkenpo

Seriously!  I would die for a diamond/wg sweet clover!

edited to add: a grey mop/yg sweet would be most excellent, too!


----------



## Junkenpo

To continue on with my habit of posting existing temptations ...

Yoogiscloset has a all yg clover earclips.....


----------



## katmb

Junkenpo said:


> To continue on with my habit of posting existing temptations ...
> 
> Yoogiscloset has a all yg clover earclips.....



Yoogi's also has the turquoise butterfly sweet bracelet. One of my favorites:


----------



## einseine

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Einseine I see you finally got your carnelian sweet studs! Congratulations! As soon as I heard that these would be released worldwide I knew you'd get them.
> 
> I actually saw 2 pairs of these earrings in boutique that were very different in shades. It was weird coz actually they'd actually match much better in shades if one earrings from each set were switched with one from another set, but the SA checked the serial number and the mismatched ones have the same number. I finally saw a perfectly matched pair on my 3rd visit and got it.


 
Thanks OuiCetLaVie!!!  Your carnelian earstuds were such strong enablers!  Your experience was interesting...  Perhaps, the two pairs you saw were produced on diffferent dates...  They try as much as possible to match the colour/shade of each earring from available materials at a time of production.   Anyway, you were lucky!!  And I am happy with my set, too!


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo said:


> Yay!  I'm so glad a tpf'r got it! I have to admit that I was tempted to pull the trigger myself. I love turquoise and yellow gold together but since I do have an everyday necklace already... I'm _trying_ to be sensible. VCA is just too pretty!
> 
> 
> On that note.... sweet earrings in yg/onyx anyone? From Oakgem. Maybe if I can get you ladies to buy all the temptations I'll actually stick to a ban for once.



I'm not terribly sad I didn't win the onyx earstudes but a little suspicious. Person who won has a 50%  buying history of with the seller. Hm.

If you all think this is shady behavior maybe I'm better off continuing my good relationship with my SA than dealing with games and tactics.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cupcake34 said:


> Do you ladies prefer the BTF butterfly ring with pink or yellow sapphires?
> 
> In pictures the yellow sapphires seems to blend in better with the yellow gold than the pink sapphires with the rose gold.
> 
> Does it also look like that IRL? What do you prefer and why?







beachy10 said:


> I love the yellow sapphires. Reminds me of yellow diamonds!







cupcake34 said:


> And what about the pink sapphires? Do they look like pink diamonds, too?




I agree with both of you - the yellow sapphires DO seem to blend in better, AND they do look quite a bit like yellow diamonds.  the pink - not as much. IMHO. And I LOVE pink.



beachy10 said:


> As far as I know they don't do special orders for Alhambra line.
> I emailed VCA and told them they need to make grey MOP/YG combinations, not just the magic stuff.




Yes, yes, yes, I vote grey mop! With yg or RG!! 

I am trying to NOT think about malachite! Okay, OuiCestLaVie, what is the price difference in Hk?!


----------



## hermesfund

I


----------



## Junkenpo

lubird217 said:


> I'm not terribly sad I didn't win the onyx earstudes but a little suspicious. Person who won has a 50%  buying history of with the seller. Hm.
> 
> If you all think this is shady behavior maybe I'm better off continuing my good relationship with my SA than dealing with games and tactics.



What does it mean that the winning bidder has 50% buying history? How do you see that?  

I don't know... it's hard to know on ebay now who is shilling. I know I have my favorite sellers on ebay that I feel comfortable/safe buying from and would buy more than once from, hopefully it is just a case of that.  It is nice to get a bargain... I think that is why I almost prefer the Buy-it-now option if the seller isn't going to start the bidding really low to make the bidding fun. 

I just saw a Cartier love go for under $3k with a BIN... it had just been listed and within 5 min of my "watching" it and contemplating.. it was sold. lol I had to remind myself that as much as I like seeing it stacked on other people's wrists, it is not for me and I didn't really want it.


----------



## Junkenpo

katmb said:


> Yoogi's also has the turquoise butterfly sweet bracelet. One of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 2362159



This is another thing I wish they offered in a different combo! A yg/turq sweet butterfly would be so pretty!


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo said:


> What does it mean that the winning bidder has 50% buying history? How do you see that?
> 
> I don't know... it's hard to know on ebay now who is shilling. I know I have my favorite sellers on ebay that I feel comfortable/safe buying from and would buy more than once from, hopefully it is just a case of that.  It is nice to get a bargain... I think that is why I almost prefer the Buy-it-now option if the seller isn't going to start the bidding really low to make the bidding fun.
> 
> I just saw a Cartier love go for under $3k with a BIN... it had just been listed and within 5 min of my "watching" it and contemplating.. it was sold. lol I had to remind myself that as much as I like seeing it stacked on other people's wrists, it is not for me and I didn't really want it.



So true! Sometimes these things just get swept up. Must feel good for the sellers!

Just FYI when you click on the number of bids (next to the winning price) it takes you to the bidders. If you click on the winner (or anyone) you can see details.  Like bid activity with the seller. 50% is pretty high for someone with 280 reviews! I wonder if I'm the only one who can see it because I had bid on it.


----------



## lubird217

Junkenpo said:


> Seriously!  I would die for a diamond/wg sweet clover!
> 
> edited to add: a grey mop/yg sweet would be most excellent, too!



Yes!! This! Diamond/WG Sweet everything!!!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ladies I bought the Xmas limited edition malachite pendant today! So excited! Don't have it yet but it should be on its way to me soon. It won't be released in US until Nov but it's already available in many Asian countries. I wasn't so sure about getting anything green when I first heard about Malachite, but ended up getting 10-motif necklace, earrings and now the LE pendant! I really need to take a vca break.


Can't wait to see your new goody!!!


----------



## katmb

lubird217 said:


> So true! Sometimes these things just get swept up. Must feel good for the sellers!
> 
> Just FYI when you click on the number of bids (next to the winning price) it takes you to the bidders. If you click on the winner (or anyone) you can see details.  Like bid activity with the seller. 50% is pretty high for someone with 280 reviews! I wonder if I'm the only one who can see it because I had bid on it.


 
I think you are confusing bid activity with buying activity. The bid activity is just for that item. There were only two bids on the earrings, so each of you had 50% of the activity. For what it is worth, I have had two flawless transactions with Oakgem--the turquoise sweet bracelet I just posted a photo of and a $4,000+ pair of earrings that looked terrible on me; they took them back no questions asked with an immediate refund the same day they received them.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ghoztz said:


> That is strange!!    What is the price difference?  It shall be around 3200 in USD if I'm not mistaken.  How much are they selling it in HK?



The US price should be $3900 according to my VCA SA in Vegas. The mop limited edition is $3400 so no way that the malachite LE would be cheaper than that. HK price is about $3550.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Thanks OuiCetLaVie!!!  Your carnelian earstuds were such strong enablers!  Your experience was interesting...  Perhaps, the two pairs you saw were produced on diffferent dates...  They try as much as possible to match the colour/shade of each earring from available materials at a time of production.   Anyway, you were lucky!!  And I am happy with my set, too!



And you are more lucky! I had to pay a lot more for my set. 

My SA just sent me a pic of sweet earstuds in turquoise and gold. These are hard to find so I'm gonna try them on tomorrow. She actually sent me a pic of 4 set of sweet earstuds in mop, onyx, turquoise and carnelian. I was drooling all over that pic. I'm seriously thinking about collecting all of them now.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

einseine said:


> Thanks OuiCetLaVie!!!  Your carnelian earstuds were such strong enablers!  Your experience was interesting...  Perhaps, the two pairs you saw were produced on diffferent dates...  They try as much as possible to match the colour/shade of each earring from available materials at a time of production.   Anyway, you were lucky!!  And I am happy with my set, too!



Ok hope I'm posting this image the right way on my ipad


----------



## cupcake34

> I agree with both of you - the yellow sapphires DO seem to blend in better, AND they do look quite a bit like yellow diamonds.  the pink - not as much. IMHO. And I LOVE pink.



Oh, that's very interesting!

Have you seen both rings IRL? Were you much more impressed with the yellow sapphire version than the pink one?


----------



## ghoztz

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The US price should be $3900 according to my VCA SA in Vegas. The mop limited edition is $3400 so no way that the malachite LE would be cheaper than that. HK price is about $3550.



Yeah, just checked with my SA.  It is indeed $3900.   HK is selling for $3550?!  Nice!!


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone know what the  Xmas limited edition malachite pendant looks like?  Does it have a diamond or is it a single malachite vintage alhambra on gold?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, that's very interesting!
> 
> Have you seen both rings IRL? Were you much more impressed with the yellow sapphire version than the pink one?



I was able to try on both yellow sapphire and pink sapphire BTF ring and necklace, and the yellow one looks way much better on me than the pink one. But I think it really depends on your skin tone. Best to try them on before you decide, coz I like the pink one more based on pictures, but it's definitely yellow now for me.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone know what the  Xmas limited edition malachite pendant looks like?  Does it have a diamond or is it a single malachite vintage alhambra on gold?



Yes I'll post a pic shortly.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Does anyone have a SA from NM they'd recommend?  I'd love to take advantage of the triple points event but don't have a store near me.  Thank you!


----------



## couturequeen

I'm excited to share a beautiful anniversary present I received!

The box was larger than a shoebox which made the reveal much more suspenseful.


----------



## CATEYES

couturequeen said:


> I'm excited to share a beautiful anniversary present I received!
> 
> The box was larger than a shoebox which made the reveal much more suspenseful.


Looks....something in PG?!?! Exciting!


----------



## CATEYES

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes I'll post a pic shortly.


Happy you snagged one and can't wait to see it!


----------



## tbbbjb

CDNinNYC said:


> Does anyone have a SA from NM they'd recommend?  I'd love to take advantage of the triple points event but don't have a store near me.  Thank you!



I do.  I will pm you in the am, if that is ok.  If my inbox is full I am sorry, but will empty again.  I do get rejection notices, so then I know it is time to clean house again.  LOL


----------



## couturequeen

My new perlee pendant!


----------



## Junkenpo

Okay... I'm not questioning the authenticity of these Frivole earrings, because I honestly don't know. I realize the VCA makes tweaks to the designs over the years... but can anyone comment about these? Is this an older design? 

They are priced like a Large frivole and have the 3 center diamonds.....but the petals look like a small, except the small only have 1 center diamond?  Mine also measure slightly larger than what's described as the diameter of the ones listed for auction, plus there isn't a little lip to the edge and the post looks different. 

Assuming it is a design change... I wonder what makes VCA decide to make these type of small changes?

How faked is the frivole line?


----------



## Junkenpo

couturequeen said:


> View attachment 2363448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new perlee pendant!



Oh hey!  That's so pretty! I love the perlee line and I especially love the pink gold VCA does.  congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

couturequeen said:


> View attachment 2363448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new perlee pendant!


Very pretty perlee piece! Happy anniversary


----------



## CDNinNYC

tbbbjb said:


> I do.  I will pm you in the am, if that is ok.  If my inbox is full I am sorry, but will empty again.  I do get rejection notices, so then I know it is time to clean house again.  LOL



Thank you!


----------



## kimber418

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yes I'll post a pic shortly.



Thank you!


----------



## cupcake34

> I was able to try on both yellow sapphire and pink sapphire BTF ring and  necklace, and the yellow one looks way much better on me than the pink  one. But I think it really  depends on your skin tone. Best to try them on before you decide, coz I  like the pink one more based on pictures, but it's definitely yellow now  for me.


Do you think it only depends on the skin tone or do you think that they do look slightly different (apart from the colour), meaning that the yellow sapphires blend in better? 

When you saw them IRL, which one did you prefer before you tried them on?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> Do you think it only depends on the skin tone or do you think that they do look slightly different (apart from the colour), meaning that the yellow sapphires blend in better?
> 
> When you saw them IRL, which one did you prefer before you tried them on?



I liked the pink version before tried them on coz it stands out more and it's more unique looking. Yellow sapphire does blend in better with yellow gold and diamond, but that's not necessarily a good or bad thing. To me, whichever compliments your skin tone and wardrobe should be your choice. So many beautiful jewelries look great in picture or on the tray, but when you put them on, you will realize they are not meant for you. I've always wanted something in turquoise, but after trying it in necklace and earrings, both Alhambra and sweet, I know that I need to give up turquoise coz it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## cupcake34

> I liked the pink version before tried them on coz it stands out more and  it's more unique looking. Yellow sapphire does blend in better with  yellow gold and diamond, but that's not necessarily a good or bad thing.  To me, whichever compliments your skin tone and wardrobe should be your  choice. So many beautiful jewelries look great in picture or on the  tray, but when you put them on, you will realize they are not meant for  you. I've always wanted something in turquoise, but after trying it in  necklace and earrings, both Alhambra and sweet, I know that I need to  give up turquoise coz it just doesn't work for me.


Yes, you are definitely right!

Could you tell me what skin tone you have? Normally pink suits me better than yellow (I have fair skin) but I am not sure how it would be with the butterfly ring.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

For those of you who want to know what this year's Xmas LE pendant is like:


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> Yes, you are definitely right!
> 
> Could you tell me what skin tone you have? Normally pink suits me better than yellow (I have fair skin) but I am not sure how it would be with the butterfly ring.




I'm Asian with not too light or too dark skin tone. Pink gold looks better on me than yellow gold usually. 

I think it's best to have your SA transfer in both pieces for you to try on before you take the plunge. It's not a small purchase and you should be positive that you are getting what suits you best. Best of luck!


----------



## cupcake34

> I'm Asian with not too light or too dark skin tone. Pink gold looks better on me than yellow gold usually.
> 
> I think it's best to have your SA transfer in both pieces for you to try  on before you take the plunge. It's not a small purchase and you should  be positive that you are getting what suits you best. Best of luck!



Thanks for your answer! 

Yes, I will certainly want to try both on!

Did you also have a chance to see the Perlee Clover bangles in YG and RG? If so, what did you think of them?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> Yes, I will certainly want to try both on!
> 
> Did you also have a chance to see the Perlee Clover bangles in YG and RG? If so, what did you think of them?



Yes I tried those on as we'll, and it's pink gold for me for sure. Whenever there's a choice between YG and RG, I go with the PG. This applies not just to VCA, but also Cartier, Hermes, etc.  I love the perlee bangles but its not near the top of my vca wish list yet.


----------



## cupcake34

> Yes I tried those on as we'll, and it's pink gold for me for sure.  Whenever there's a choice between YG and RG, I go with the PG. This  applies not just to VCA, but also Cartier, Hermes, etc.  I love the perlee bangles but its not near the top of my vca wish list yet.



I love the bangles, too! What is on your VCA wish list if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> I love the bangles, too! What is on your VCA wish list if you don't mind me asking?



Ha it's a very long and constantly changing wish list, most of which involves diamonds now, and the yellow sapphire butterfly BTF ring and pendant are actually on the very top of that list currently.  My mom is very against me spending so much on luxury items, but when she saw the yellow sapphire BTF ring on my finger at the boutique the other day, she said you should get it.


----------



## cupcake34

> Ha it's a very long  and constantly changing wish list, most of which involves diamonds now,  and the yellow sapphire butterfly BTF ring and pendant are actually on  the very top of that list currently.  My mom is very  against me spending so much on luxury items, but when she saw the yellow  sapphire BTF ring on my finger at the boutique the other day, she said  you should get it.


The ring and pendant are truly stunning! Have you taken any pictures of the pieces while you tried them on in the boutique? I'd love to see more pics of these pieces!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> The ring and pendant are truly stunning! Have you taken any pictures of the pieces while you tried them on in the boutique? I'd love to see more pics of these pieces!



Unfortunatley, pics are not allowed in my local boutique.


----------



## cupcake34

> Unfortunatley, pics are not allowed in my local boutique.



Oh, that's a pity!

Is the butterfly ring very big IRL or is it rather small and delicate?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, that's a pity!
> 
> Is the butterfly ring very big IRL or is it rather small and delicate?



It's not big and I think it's the most delicate piece among all vca BTF rings. I tried most of them on.


----------



## cupcake34

> It's not big and I think it's the most delicate piece among all vca BTF rings. I tried most of them on.



Was the butterfly ring your favorite among all BTF rings?


----------



## Bethc

There are a few pics of the butterfly btw ring on here as a few of them. Here's one of mine, I wear it every day, it is not at all delicate.  I was at a jewelry event at the time, trying on bracelets.


----------



## cupcake34

> There are a few pics of the butterfly btw ring on here as a few of them. Here's one of mine, I wear it every day, it is not at all delicate.



I love your ring so much, it is stunning! I can see why you wear it every day... it's such a beauty! 

Do you also wear your butterfly necklace every day? Could you post more pics of it? 

Oh, I truly admire your jewelry collection!


----------



## Bethc

Thank you!  Sure...this is with my pink sapphire butterfly necklace


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you!  Sure...this is with my pink sapphire butterfly necklace



Wow, that's stunning!

Do you also have modeling pics?


----------



## Bethc

Sure, here are some more


----------



## cupcake34

> Sure, here are some more



Omg, I love it! Do you also have modeling pics of the necklace? 

Since you have both yellow and pink sapphire pieces, which color do you prefer? I know it's hard to choose but if you could have only one piece, would you rather get the ring or the necklace?


----------



## beachy10

Gorg BethC. I am drooling.


----------



## Junkenpo

Bethc, I am loving those stacks!  (especially the H gold cdc, I think I love that design more than the love bracelets).


----------



## kimber418

Beautiful Beth!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone know what the  Xmas limited edition malachite pendant looks like?  Does it have a diamond or is it a single malachite vintage alhambra on gold?


 I am nearly positive that it is the malachite with the single diamond......


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Okay... I'm not questioning the authenticity of these Frivole earrings, because I honestly don't know. I realize the VCA makes tweaks to the designs over the years... but can anyone comment about these? Is this an older design?
> 
> They are priced like a Large frivole and have the 3 center diamonds.....but the petals look like a small, except the small only have 1 center diamond?  Mine also measure slightly larger than what's described as the diameter of the ones listed for auction, plus there isn't a little lip to the edge and the post looks different.
> 
> Assuming it is a design change... I wonder what makes VCA decide to make these type of small changes?
> 
> How faked is the frivole line?


These earrings don't look like mine.
The listing calls them "limited edition" but I have never heard of a limited edition frivole piece.
Hmmmm


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> Omg, I love it! Do you also have modeling pics of the necklace?
> 
> Since you have both yellow and pink sapphire pieces, which color do you prefer? I know it's hard to choose but if you could have only one piece, would you rather get the ring or the necklace?


Have you decided what your first piece of VCA is going to be?


----------



## Notorious Pink

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, that's very interesting!
> 
> Have you seen both rings IRL? Were you much more impressed with the yellow sapphire version than the pink one?




I have, actually - and my dear friend and I were discussing this exact topic yesterday, as we walked between Cartier and VCA. I think the problem with the VCA is the color of the pink sapphires are too dark - the ones at Cartier are lighter (not pale or too light!) and prettier. We decided that THAT is the problem. I like VCA designs much better, but the pink cartier sapphires are just a better color. That's why I preferred the yellow.


----------



## couturequeen

Junkenpo said:


> Oh hey!  That's so pretty! I love the perlee line and I especially love the pink gold VCA does.  congrats!



Thank you, ladies! I love it.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am nearly positive that it is the malachite with the single diamond......



I posted a pic yesterday but it's not showing for some reason. Will try to post from my laptop later.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> There are a few pics of the butterfly btw ring on here as a few of them. Here's one of mine, I wear it every day, it is not at all delicate.  I was at a jewelry event at the time, trying on bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 2363838


Oh my goodness Beth, your ring is just amazing! Every time I see you avatar I have a little jealous moment because  it is so divine!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> There are a few pics of the butterfly btw ring on here as a few of them. Here's one of mine, I wear it every day, it is not at all delicate.  I was at a jewelry event at the time, trying on bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 2363838



As you wear it everyday it must be comfortable Beth? Looking at the BTF rings they don't look comfortable.


----------



## cupcake34

> I have, actually - and my dear friend and I were discussing this exact  topic yesterday, as we walked between Cartier and VCA. I think the  problem with the VCA is the color of the pink sapphires are too dark -  the ones at Cartier are lighter (not pale or too light!) and prettier.  We decided that THAT is the problem. I like VCA designs much better, but  the pink cartier sapphires are just a better color. That's why I  preferred the yellow.


In pics they don't look dark - but maybe it really is different in real life. Do you think that what makes it look less appealing is the difference between darkness of the pink sapphires and the rose gold?


----------



## cupcake34

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you decided what your first piece of VCA is going to be?



No, actually not - all the pieces are so pretty and it's SO hard to decide!


----------



## sparkle7

I started a thread about this but did not get a response. Does anyone know if VCA made a 18k and lapis single motif alhambra necklace without the diamonds? I have an  opportunity to buy one and wanted to make sure. If anyone has a picture and can post it that would be great as well. Thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

cupcake34 said:


> In pics they don't look dark - but maybe it really is different in real life. Do you think that what makes it look less appealing is the difference between darkness of the pink sapphires and the rose gold?




It just doesn't go as well as the yellow - maybe it's too much of a contrast? I can't quite figure it out. The only way were able to notice is that we had JUST been checking out a pink sapphire ring at Cartier. Of course, I still think the pink sapphire VCA pieces are gorgeous, and would definitely choose them over Cartier, I just think the yellow VCAs look better.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> No, actually not - all the pieces are so pretty and it's SO hard to decide!


Are you in the market for your first piece?
I suggest earrings or a pendant.


----------



## leinyleiny

Hello everybody! Just wondering if any one knows if the Alhambra still comes in the pink/rose gold and the onyx combination? I am interested in the single motif and the studs. Many thanks!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I tried to post this pic of malachite xmas LE pendant from iPad without success. Hope it shows up now.


----------



## pinktailcat

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried to post this pic of malachite xmas LE pendant from iPad without success. Hope it shows up now.



Wow beautiful!! Thank you for sharing the pic. I checked the previous post and the price would be $3900??
And it has not arrived to the store yet right?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

pinktailcat said:


> Wow beautiful!! Thank you for sharing the pic. I checked the previous post and the price would be $3900??
> And it has not arrived to the store yet right?



Yes $3,900 and it's supposed to hit US stores in Nov.


----------



## EricaH980

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried to post this pic of malachite xmas LE pendant from iPad without success. Hope it shows up now.



Wow..... beautiful ! Thank you so much for posting the pic.


----------



## Junkenpo

Almost wishing I had the small Frivole earrings too...

1stdibs site has a pair....


----------



## bagsforme

These earrings have been listed and sold three times.  They are up again.  Can't imagine the buyer has not paid three times.  Seems fishy to me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-arpels-earrings-/171151420717?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## bagsforme

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried to post this pic of malachite xmas LE pendant from iPad without success. Hope it shows up now.




Beautiful!

Neimans in Atlanta told me they are expecting a shipment in anytime.  They are taking names for a waiting list.


----------



## Longchamp

bagsforme said:


> These earrings have been listed and sold three times.  They are up again.  Can't imagine the buyer has not paid three times.  Seems fishy to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-arpels-earrings-/171151420717?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


 
She has no FB as seller since 1/2012 and prior to that was in 2009.  

The last two pix of the earrings that a buyer really needs to see are too blurry to make anything out.  

Funny she wouldn't white her name on the ? receipt.  

Ah, she is wearing the sweet carnelian pendant not the larger pendant.    The smaller is 1500 not 2600 as on her ?? receipt.    

I would run away too!!


----------



## chicagocat

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has WG Perlee hoops, medium. I would love some larger hoops and am considering the Perlee vs Tiffany Metro diamond hoops, medium size (diamonds on inner and outer hoops for optimal sparkle)... I already have smaller diamond hoops for daily wear (small Tiffany Metro) and wondering about value/desirability -would this group of VCA addicts prefer the WG Perlee earrings ($5100) or should I spend the $6500 and get diamonds? (I have WG Perlee pendant with one row of diamonds that I wear daily)...


----------



## kimber418

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried to post this pic of malachite xmas LE pendant from iPad without success. Hope it shows up now.




Thank you for posting!  Love this piece!


----------



## beachy10

bagsforme said:


> These earrings have been listed and sold three times. They are up again. Can't imagine the buyer has not paid three times. Seems fishy to me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-arpels-earrings-/171151420717?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


 

Her receipt is also dated Sept 26th, 2013 and she sold them on Oct 1st. Why wouldn't she just return them to VCA? She sold them twice on Oct 1st and then again on Oct 2nd. Fishy.


----------



## beachy10

leinyleiny said:


> Hello everybody! Just wondering if any one knows if the Alhambra still comes in the pink/rose gold and the onyx combination? I am interested in the single motif and the studs. Many thanks!!


 
YG + Onyx


----------



## beachy10

Longchamp said:


> She has no FB as seller since 1/2012 and prior to that was in 2009.
> 
> The last two pix of the earrings that a buyer really needs to see are too blurry to make anything out.
> 
> Funny she wouldn't white her name on the ? receipt.
> 
> Ah, she is wearing the sweet carnelian pendant not the larger pendant. The smaller is 1500 not 2600 as on her ?? receipt.
> 
> I would run away too!!


 
Her receipt also says Yellow Gold/Carneilian. I thought it only came in PG?


----------



## Bethc

Not sure if this has been posted yet, the Holiday LE necklace 




ETA: sorry I didn't see it a few above too!


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, the Holiday LE necklace
> 
> View attachment 2368615
> 
> 
> ETA: sorry I didn't see it a few above too!



gorgeous!!


----------



## love_it

Ladies, please help authenticate - it sounds too good to be true but the pictures look good to me... What do you think?
Item: van cleef arpels alhambra 18k white gold earrings
Item Number: 271299608467
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra-18k-white-gold-earrings-/271299608467
Seller: sgoi8102


----------



## lubird217

love_it said:


> Ladies, please help authenticate - it sounds too good to be true but the pictures look good to me... What do you think?
> Item: van cleef arpels alhambra 18k white gold earrings
> Item Number: 271299608467
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra-18k-white-gold-earrings-/271299608467
> Seller: sgoi8102



I have the magic earrings in YG and they look identical. Also owning some chalcedony motifs and grey mop, this does look like real VCA. 

I think the seller's presentation is a little sloppy but maybe it's an inexperienced seller who is hoping that the auction will escalate!


----------



## Suzie

lubird217 said:


> I have the magic earrings in YG and they look identical. Also owning some chalcedony motifs and grey mop, this does look like real VCA.
> 
> I think the seller's presentation is a little sloppy but maybe it's an inexperienced seller who is hoping that the auction will escalate!



Do yours have the numbers on the back like these?


----------



## lubird217

Yes Identical. It has BL and then a number and then VCA750 on the "neck" of the clasp.


----------



## Longchamp

beachy10 said:


> Her receipt is also dated Sept 26th, 2013 and she sold them on Oct 1st. Why wouldn't she just return them to VCA? She sold them twice on Oct 1st and then again on Oct 2nd. Fishy.


 
Great pick up Sherlock Beachy!


----------



## Junkenpo

lubird217 said:


> I have the magic earrings in YG and they look identical. Also owning some chalcedony motifs and grey mop, this does look like real VCA.
> 
> I think the seller's presentation is a little sloppy but maybe it's an inexperienced seller who is hoping that the auction will escalate!



Hmm... I went to look and thought they looked nice. i love chalcedony so I put it on my watch list... just went back and the listing is ended. It had 2 bids prior... wonder if the seller got an offer off boards, or if she was worried it wouldn't go high enough?


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone here watch HLN? Two girls are wearing the 10 motifs, one onyx and one MOP. I usually see someone wearing VCA. Love it!


----------



## phillj12

Just had to show off my new MOP 5-motif bracelet! Had some links taken out and just picked it up today! Was worried about wearing with my Love, but I think It will be fine...and I love it so much, I can't bear not to wear them together!


----------



## chaneljewel

phillj12 said:


> Just had to show off my new MOP 5-motif bracelet! Had some links taken out and just picked it up today! Was worried about wearing with my Love, but I think It will be fine...and I love it so much, I can't bear not to wear them together!
> View attachment 2369668



This is beautiful!  I have the same bracelet and adore it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

phillj12 said:


> Just had to show off my new MOP 5-motif bracelet! Had some links taken out and just picked it up today! Was worried about wearing with my Love, but I think It will be fine...and I love it so much, I can't bear not to wear them together!
> View attachment 2369668



They look great together.


----------



## couturequeen

beachy10 said:


> Does anyone here watch HLN? Two girls are wearing the 10 motifs, one onyx and one MOP. I usually see someone wearing VCA. Love it!



Yes! I spot a lot of 10 motifs on HLN and CNN. I wonder if VCA gave them some sort of deal!


----------



## Florasun

phillj12 said:


> Just had to show off my new MOP 5-motif bracelet! Had some links taken out and just picked it up today! Was worried about wearing with my Love, but I think It will be fine...and I love it so much, I can't bear not to wear them together!
> View attachment 2369668



Congrats! I love your VCA and Love bracelet!


----------



## phillj12

Florasun said:


> Congrats! I love your VCA and Love bracelet!



Thank you! I didn't think I would like them together as much as I do! The VCA was just way too big with all the links so I really couldn't tell, but I'm so pleased with the results!


----------



## cupcake34

Just out of curiosity: what do you ladies think of this bracelet? 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN9WF00/perlee-diamond-bracelet-medium-model-1

Has anyone seen this IRL? Do you like it better than the Perlee clover bangle?


----------



## Suzie

phillj12 said:


> Just had to show off my new MOP 5-motif bracelet! Had some links taken out and just picked it up today! Was worried about wearing with my Love, but I think It will be fine...and I love it so much, I can't bear not to wear them together!
> View attachment 2369668



It looks gorgy with your LOVE, I wear my bracelet attached to my 10 motif.


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> It looks gorgy with your LOVE, I wear my bracelet attached to my 10 motif.



Yes! I will de do that too! 

My DH surprised me with this bracelet and since I have the 10-motif, I kind of wanted to return the bracelet since I already have a VCA (not that you can ever have too much VCA) but I have a long list of other WANTS! Anyhow, didn't want him to think I didn't LOVE it and I remembered that it would make my 10-motif so much more wearable so just had to keep! Don't want to discourage him from gift buying! LOL! So happy with it!


----------



## phillj12

cupcake34 said:


> Just out of curiosity: what do you ladies think of this bracelet?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN9WF00/perlee-diamond-bracelet-medium-model-1
> 
> Has anyone seen this IRL? Do you like it better than the Perlee clover bangle?



O M G!!! To die for!! Wow, to me, anything with that much bling is a YES!!&#128539;
However perlee clover seems more VCA!


----------



## texasbrooke

Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!


----------



## pinktailcat

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!



OMG!! SOOooo beautiful!!


----------



## Junkenpo

texasbrooke said:


> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!





Wow, wow, wow!  I love the frivole line.  Are the big & small at the bottom a bracelet, a necklace? 

This makes me want to go put my earrings on. lol


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I wanted to share my loves with you all! Sweet Carnelian Heart earrings in rose gold! They were hard to find but my lovely SA made it happen!!!


----------



## phillj12

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!



All SO pretty! Love them!


----------



## Suzie

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!



Beautiful, I wish they made the ring in WG.


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my loves with you all! Sweet Carnelian Heart earrings in rose gold! They were hard to find but my lovely SA made it happen!!!
> 
> View attachment 2370766



They are so cute.


----------



## EricaH980

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!




Wow....beautiful purchases! Good taste.


----------



## allure244

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my loves with you all! Sweet Carnelian Heart earrings in rose gold! They were hard to find but my lovely SA made it happen!!!
> 
> View attachment 2370766



Modeling pics please


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks for,the info of wearing a ten motif with a bracelet.  I just got the ten motif mop and will do just that with the bracelet too!


----------



## ghoztz

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!


your Frivole set is absolutely gorgeous!!   congrats on getting the ring to complete your set!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!




Just gorgeous!!! Love love love!!! &#128150;&#128149;&#128150;


----------



## zazabella

VCA Ring and Alhambra Byzantine


----------



## sjunky13

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!




YAY!  Beautiful set. I have the earrings and ring too, what other piece is that?! 
Congrats!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my loves with you all! Sweet Carnelian Heart earrings in rose gold! They were hard to find but my lovely SA made it happen!!!
> 
> View attachment 2370766




adorable!

How are you liking the 3 motif's?


----------



## sjunky13

zazabella said:


> VCA Ring and Alhambra Byzantine


simple and beautiful


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> YAY!  Beautiful set. I have the earrings and ring too, what other piece is that?!
> Congrats!


Isn't it the multiple station necklace?


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Isn't it the multiple station necklace?


I thought so, but only saw 2 motifs. Love the Frivole ligne.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

zazabella said:


> VCA Ring and Alhambra Byzantine


Logely necklace and ring....thanks for sharing.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

texasbrooke said:


> View attachment 2370678
> View attachment 2370679
> 
> Holidays came early in form of VCA and Neimans triple points.   Completed my Frivole set!  Yay!


Oh my....*speechless*


----------



## sfshopgirl

DH surprised me yesterday for my birthday with these beautiful lotus earrings! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I need to take a better pic!


----------



## Suzie

zazabella said:


> VCA Ring and Alhambra Byzantine



Beautiful, they look great.


----------



## Suzie

sfshopgirl said:


> DH surprised me yesterday for my birthday with these beautiful lotus earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372480
> 
> 
> I need to take a better pic!



Wow, your hubby is a keeper, what beautiful earrings and what a great surprise.


----------



## zazabella

Suzie said:


> Beautiful, they look great.


 
thank you


----------



## zazabella

dizzy lizzy said:


> Logely necklace and ring....thanks for sharing.


 lovely to


----------



## zazabella

sjunky13 said:


> simple and beautiful


thank you


----------



## cupcake34

> DH surprised me yesterday for my birthday with these beautiful lotus earrings!



Oh, could you post some modeling pics??


----------



## Bethc

sfshopgirl said:


> DH surprised me yesterday for my birthday with these beautiful lotus earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372480
> 
> 
> I need to take a better pic!



Congratulations!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## chaneljewel

sfshopgirl said:


> DH surprised me yesterday for my birthday with these beautiful lotus earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372480
> 
> 
> I need to take a better pic!



exquisite!!


----------



## sfshopgirl

chaneljewel said:


> exquisite!!







Bethc said:


> Congratulations!!! Happy Birthday!!







cupcake34 said:


> Oh, could you post some modeling pics??




Thank you! I will post some modeling pics when I get home tomorrow. I love these earrings!


----------



## sfshopgirl

Suzie said:


> Wow, your hubby is a keeper, what beautiful earrings and what a great surprise.




Thanks Suzie. It was a huge surprise. He is the best!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ghoztz said:


> Yeah, just checked with my SA.  It is indeed $3900.   HK is selling for $3550?!  Nice!!




I forgot to ask earlier - do prices vary around the world? How are the prices in Europe compared to the US?


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you! I will post some modeling pics when I get home tomorrow. I love these earrings!



Thanks, that would be great! I look forward to seeing your pics!

Are the earrings very heavy or are they quite light?


----------



## surfergirljen

cupcake34 said:


> Just out of curiosity: what do you ladies think of this bracelet?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARN9WF00/perlee-diamond-bracelet-medium-model-1
> 
> Has anyone seen this IRL? Do you like it better than the Perlee clover bangle?



It's ridiculously BEAUTIFUL!!! And more than my car! LOL.


----------



## Florasun

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say there are some new pieces on Betteridge estate. A pair of modern Alhambra earstuds and a 10 motif tigers eye necklace. I love the modern Alhambra earstuds and eventually want to add them to my collection. 
http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels/jewelry/estate/bae/?Availability=In+Stock


----------



## cupcake34

> Just out of curiosity: what do you ladies think of this bracelet?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/...medium-model-1
> 
> Has anyone seen this IRL? Do you like it better than the Perlee clover bangle?It's ridiculously BEAUTIFUL!!! And more than my car! LOL.



Have you seen it IRL??


----------



## Suzie

Florasun said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to say there are some new pieces on Betteridge estate. A pair of modern Alhambra earstuds and a 10 motif tigers eye necklace. I love the modern Alhambra earstuds and eventually want to add them to my collection.
> http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels/jewelry/estate/bae/?Availability=In+Stock



Mmmm, the emerald ring is stunning, it is only $340,000 after all!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Mmmm, the emerald ring is stunning, it is only $340,000 after all!


 
Emerald is my birthstone... hmmm


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfergirljen said:


> It's ridiculously BEAUTIFUL!!! And more than my car! LOL.




I think this is just stunning...But I must admit that I would not go for their very high-end pieces. As much as I love VCA, I just don't think it's worth it. You could get a much more serious piece of jewelry for that amount. Of course, it depends upon the piece, I feel this way more with the VCA diamond bracelets than, say, a diamond 10- or 20-motif.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Suzie said:


> Mmmm, the emerald ring is stunning, it is only $340,000 after all!




Eh....I console myself thinking "that would be waaaay too big on me"!


----------



## Florasun

I can't afford it and will console myself with my measly little clovers, LOL! 

For my b'day today I received the rose gold mop Alhambra earclips! Yay! I have been wanting these for awhile. I didn't realize the rose gold earclips were a limited edition for breast cancer awareness. I hope some of the money goes to breast cancer research.


----------



## MYH

Suzie said:


> Mmmm, the emerald ring is stunning, it is only $340,000 after all!





Bethc said:


> Emerald is my birthstone... hmmm



BethC - me too!  Maybe we could split the cost and use it like a timeshare.  



BBC said:


> I think this is just stunning...But I must admit that I would not go for their very high-end pieces. As much as I love VCA, I just don't think it's worth it. You could get a much more serious piece of jewelry for that amount. Of course, it depends upon the piece, I feel this way more with the VCA diamond bracelets than, say, a diamond 10- or 20-motif.





BBC said:


> Eh....I console myself thinking "that would be waaaay too big on me"!





Florasun said:


> I can't afford it and will console myself with my measly little clovers, LOL!
> 
> For my b'day today I received the rose gold mop Alhambra earclips! Yay! I have been wanting these for awhile. I didn't realize the rose gold earclips were a limited edition for breast cancer awareness. I hope some of the money goes to breast cancer research.



Florasun - congratulations on your MOP rose gold earrings.  Yes, they are limited edition!  You lucky girl. 

This emerald ring discussion reminds me of a funny story.  I was in Geneva this summer picking up a 10 motif MOP alhambra necklace and was in the boutique upstairs waiting for the SA to select a few from the back for me to choose from.  I'm looking around (because there is so much eye-candy) and another SA walks over to me and asks if I want to try on the ZIPPER NECKLACE they have proudly displayed in a prime location.  I tell her it's lovely but I am not in the market for this kind of necklace (I thought she understood this was code for there is no way in hell I can afford to buy it).  She then proceeds to insist I try it on and that it's so special and it's a rare occasion that I can try such a piece.  They have to totally unlock and pull out the display which is practically bolted to the wall and requires two other SAs to help her and I'm standing there thinking "oh dear...this is so not worth it." So they finally get it out and security inches a bit closer to the chaos and I'm feeling like the temperature in the room has just shot up 10 degrees.  She puts it on me and I half expect something magical to happen - like all of a sudden I will turn into a supermodel or something...but nothing, nada, zip.  It's a very beautiful piece but didn't suit me at all.  Hooray!  Now I can rest easy knowing I do not ever need to lust after the zipper necklace.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> BethC - me too!  Maybe we could split the cost and use it like a timeshare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun - congratulations on your MOP rose gold earrings.  Yes, they are limited edition!  You lucky girl.
> 
> 
> 
> This emerald ring discussion reminds me of a funny story.  I was in Geneva this summer picking up a 10 motif MOP alhambra necklace and was in the boutique upstairs waiting for the SA to select a few from the back for me to choose from.  I'm looking around (because there is so much eye-candy) and another SA walks over to me and asks if I want to try on the ZIPPER NECKLACE they have proudly displayed in a prime location.  I tell her it's lovely but I am not in the market for this kind of necklace (I thought she understood this was code for there is no way in hell I can afford to buy it).  She then proceeds to insist I try it on and that it's so special and it's a rare occasion that I can try such a piece.  They have to totally unlock and pull out the display which is practically bolted to the wall and requires two other SAs to help her and I'm standing there thinking "oh dear...this is so not worth it." So they finally get it out and security inches a bit closer to the chaos and I'm feeling like the temperature in the room has just shot up 10 degrees.  She puts it on me and I half expect something magical to happen - like all of a sudden I will turn into a supermodel or something...but nothing, nada, zip.  It's a very beautiful piece but didn't suit me at all.  Hooray!  Now I can rest easy knowing I do not ever need to lust after the zipper necklace.




What a great story! I love this! And it's almost a relief that it doesn't suit you.

I think that in some stores the SAs get really bored. I also think that there are some items that never get tried on, that the SAs would love to see. It happens to me frequently that I'll try something on in a shop and SAs will come up just to see how whatever I'm trying on looks when it's actually on. Like it's sort of "fun", in the context of their job. KWIM?

Florasun, let ,e add my congrats!!! I don't think I've seen these. Enjoy!!


----------



## dialv

Well, my Magic Malachite finally made it to Canada!  This is my first Magic piece, thought I would see what it would look like with the lucky. I really wish the chain was thicker, don't mean to complain but it wants to tangle a bit.


----------



## Florasun

MYH, I love your story about the zipper necklace - it is so funny. I was thinking at least they didn't treat you like Oprah and say  it was too expensive to look at 




MYH said:


> BethC - me too!  Maybe we could split the cost and use it like a timeshare.
> 
> Florasun - congratulations on your MOP rose gold earrings.  Yes, they are limited edition!  You lucky girl.
> 
> This emerald ring discussion reminds me of a funny story.  I was in Geneva this summer picking up a 10 motif MOP alhambra necklace and was in the boutique upstairs waiting for the SA to select a few from the back for me to choose from.  I'm looking around (because there is so much eye-candy) and another SA walks over to me and asks if I want to try on the ZIPPER NECKLACE they have proudly displayed in a prime location.  I tell her it's lovely but I am not in the market for this kind of necklace (I thought she understood this was code for there is no way in hell I can afford to buy it).  She then proceeds to insist I try it on and that it's so special and it's a rare occasion that I can try such a piece.  They have to totally unlock and pull out the display which is practically bolted to the wall and requires two other SAs to help her and I'm standing there thinking "oh dear...this is so not worth it." So they finally get it out and security inches a bit closer to the chaos and I'm feeling like the temperature in the room has just shot up 10 degrees.  She puts it on me and I half expect something magical to happen - like all of a sudden I will turn into a supermodel or something...but nothing, nada, zip.  It's a very beautiful piece but didn't suit me at all.  Hooray!  Now I can rest easy knowing I do not ever need to lust after the zipper necklace.


----------



## Florasun

Thank you, BBC!



BBC said:


> What a great story! I love this! And it's almost a relief that it doesn't suit you.
> 
> I think that in some stores the SAs get really bored. I also think that there are some items that never get tried on, that the SAs would love to see. It happens to me frequently that I'll try something on in a shop and SAs will come up just to see how whatever I'm trying on looks when it's actually on. Like it's sort of "fun", in the context of their job. KWIM?
> 
> Florasun, let ,e add my congrats!!! I don't think I've seen these. Enjoy!!


----------



## Florasun

dialv said:


> Well, my Magic Malachite finally made it to Canada!  This is my first Magic piece, thought I would see what it would look like with the lucky. I really wish the chain was thicker, don't mean to complain but it wants to tangle a bit.



Gorgeous malachite, DialV! Maybe VCA will let you trade in the chain for a different style.


----------



## dialv

Thanks Florasun, they probably would do that but I am good at untangling and I imagine it would be very expensive. Thanks for the option though.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Florasun said:


> Gorgeous malachite, DialV! Maybe VCA will let you trade in the chain for a different style.


actually they probably would not let you just trade the chain for another.  that chain is made for that pendant.  like the letterwood magic long pendant.  you could always have it removed and buy a thicker chain from them and then you could have the pendant put on the new chain but i doubt they would permit a substitution


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Emerald is my birthstone... hmmm



It's mine also!


----------



## Suzie

dialv said:


> Well, my Magic Malachite finally made it to Canada!  This is my first Magic piece, thought I would see what it would look like with the lucky. I really wish the chain was thicker, don't mean to complain but it wants to tangle a bit.



Wow, it is stunning!


----------



## MYH

dialv said:


> Well, my Magic Malachite finally made it to Canada!  This is my first Magic piece, thought I would see what it would look like with the lucky. I really wish the chain was thicker, don't mean to complain but it wants to tangle a bit.


Oh my goodness....I'm having heart palpitations.  This magic malachite with the coordinating bracelet is SO beautiful!


----------



## Florasun

Here are my rose gold MOP earclips. It is not easy to tell they are rose gold! I photographed them next to my YG bracelet, and it is still difficult to see the difference. Very subtle. The SM said he liked the rose gold because it highlighted the pink in the MOP. I agree, although you can't really tell in the photo.


----------



## sbelle

Hermesaholic said:


> actually they probably would not let you just trade the chain for another.  that chain is made for that pendant.  like the letterwood magic long pendant.  you could always have it removed and buy a thicker chain from them and then you could have the pendant put on the new chain but i doubt they would permit a substitution



It certainly wouldn't hurt to ask (the answer is always no if you don't ask!), but I am guessing that *Hermesaholic* is right.  I had a conversation a few years ago with someone at the workshop and was told that VCA has an idea what they want pieces to look like, so they won't let you make just any modification.

And just my two cents, but this chain for this piece can be doubled and I don't think a thicker chain would look as good when doubled.

This style is my favorite pendant -- enjoy!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Oops, my quote didn't go through!


----------



## tbbbjb

MYH said:


> BethC - me too!  Maybe we could split the cost and use it like a timeshare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun - congratulations on your MOP rose gold earrings.  Yes, they are limited edition!  You lucky girl.
> 
> This emerald ring discussion reminds me of a funny story.  I was in Geneva this summer picking up a 10 motif MOP alhambra necklace and was in the boutique upstairs waiting for the SA to select a few from the back for me to choose from.  I'm looking around (because there is so much eye-candy) and another SA walks over to me and asks if I want to try on the ZIPPER NECKLACE they have proudly displayed in a prime location.  I tell her it's lovely but I am not in the market for this kind of necklace (I thought she understood this was code for there is no way in hell I can afford to buy it).  She then proceeds to insist I try it on and that it's so special and it's a rare occasion that I can try such a piece.  They have to totally unlock and pull out the display which is practically bolted to the wall and requires two other SAs to help her and I'm standing there thinking "oh dear...this is so not worth it." So they finally get it out and security inches a bit closer to the chaos and I'm feeling like the temperature in the room has just shot up 10 degrees.  She puts it on me and I half expect something magical to happen - like all of a sudden I will turn into a supermodel or something...but nothing, nada, zip.  It's a very beautiful piece but didn't suit me at all.  Hooray!  Now I can rest easy knowing I do not ever need to lust after the zipper necklace.



Love this!  Isn't it fun to play dress-up


----------



## dialv

Thanks sbelle, you are right with the chain being doubled up and I think that is the way I would be wearing it the most. 
MYH great story.
Lovely earrings Florasun.


----------



## CATEYES

My DH was just notified of upcoming (limited pieces-not sure if limited edition) turquoise with WG... I know some of you will want a piece so thought I'd share. Said 10 motif, 5 motif and earclips will be available in limited numbers. Suzie, it's your VCA dream come true!


----------



## CATEYES

Beautiful set!


----------



## CATEYES

dialv said:


> Well, my Magic Malachite finally made it to Canada!  This is my first Magic piece, thought I would see what it would look like with the lucky. I really wish the chain was thicker, don't mean to complain but it wants to tangle a bit.


Striking variations in your new malachite piece! Looks perfect with your lucky bracelet. Lucky you


----------



## chaneljewel

CATEYES said:


> My DH was just notified of upcoming (limited pieces-not sure if limited edition) turquoise with WG... I know some of you will want a piece so thought I'd share. Said 10 motif, 5 motif and earclips will be available in limited numbers. Suzie, it's your VCA dream come true!



Oh, wow!   Do you know when??!


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> My DH was just notified of upcoming (limited pieces-not sure if limited edition) turquoise with WG... I know some of you will want a piece so thought I'd share. Said 10 motif, 5 motif and earclips will be available in limited numbers. Suzie, it's your VCA dream come true!



Thank you for the heads up Cateyes, I have the 20 motif turquoise necklace and the ring so the ear lips would be nice.


----------



## CATEYES

chaneljewel said:


> Oh, wow!   Do you know when??!


I'm sorry-he didn't say. If you're interested, you should probably contact your SA soon to say if small amount released, you would like one so they can snag it for you


----------



## eliwon

Amazing news of WG with turqoise! Is it still a fact that the turqoise chosen for WG pieces is paler and more blueish, creating a "colder" impression compared with the turqoise used with YG pieces? If so, I imagine the bracelet could be stacked with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra bracelet....


----------



## Bethc

eliwon said:


> Amazing news of WG with turqoise! Is it still a fact that the turqoise chosen for WG pieces is paler and more blueish, creating a "colder" impression compared with the turqoise used with YG pieces? If so, I imagine the bracelet could be stacked with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra bracelet....




I never noticed that, I'll have to take some of my pieces out to compare.


----------



## Hermesaholic

I am confused.  Dont they already make WG and Turquoise?


----------



## CATEYES

Hermesaholic said:


> I am confused.  Dont they already make WG and Turquoise?


Thought it was in the sweets butterfly bracelet. Don't know of other pieces if so.. Anyone else? I'll post photos of what he was sent in the next few days-our baby is in the NICU so am hardly at home. They are very pretty pieces, but I prefer YG. Just wanted to share the news if new.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CATEYES said:


> Thought it was in the sweets butterfly bracelet. Don't know of other pieces if so.. Anyone else? I'll post photos of what he was sent in the next few days-*our baby is in the NICU so am hardly at home.* They are very pretty pieces, but I prefer YG. Just wanted to share the news if new.



Oh, Cateyes, I'm so sorry!  I hope your baby is doing well, and that you're taking care of yourself, too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

CATEYES said:


> Thought it was in the sweets butterfly bracelet. Don't know of other pieces if so.. Anyone else? I'll post photos of what he was sent in the next few days-our baby is in the NICU so am hardly at home. They are very pretty pieces, but I prefer YG. Just wanted to share the news if new.




Cateyes--forget about jewelry...prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CATEYES

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, Cateyes, I'm so sorry!  I hope your baby is doing well, and that you're taking care of yourself, too.


 
Thanks Cavalier Girl  Sigh.....was a shock how everything happened but I promised God that if he lived, I would deal with whatever disabilities he may have.  He is living so I am thankful to God for that.  He is slowly making progress so we are hopeful.  We see him in the am through the afternoon, then go back after dinner- so TPF is a mental break for me.  :girlwhack:


----------



## CATEYES

Hermesaholic said:


> Cateyes--forget about jewelry...prayers for you and your family.


 
It's okay, I need the break to think about something else.  Nothing else in the world has mattered for a few weeks and I haven't logged on here for a while so wanted to catch up. Thanks for the prayers-we'll take all we can get


----------



## CATEYES

Let's see if these turn out:

5 Motif:



10 Motif:



Earclips:


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CATEYES said:


> Thanks Cavalier Girl  Sigh.....was a shock how everything happened but I promised God that if he lived, I would deal with whatever disabilities he may have.  He is living so I am thankful to God for that. * He is slowly making progress so we are hopeful.*  We see him in the am through the afternoon, then go back after dinner- so* TPF is a mental break for me.*  :girlwhack:



I'm so happy to hear he's making progress, even if it's slow going.   There's little more stressful than having a child who is struggling.  Please feel as though you can come here anytime....for a giggle or as a sounding board.  We're all with you in spirit.  I'll be keeping both you and you little guy close to my heart.


----------



## chaneljewel

Take care cateyes and prayers are coming your way for you and your dear baby!


----------



## Hermesaholic

CATEYES said:


> It's okay, I need the break to think about something else.  Nothing else in the world has mattered for a few weeks and I haven't logged on here for a while so wanted to catch up. Thanks for the prayers-we'll take all we can get




I have been there too. Hope before you know it this will be a distant memory -Hugs


----------



## Florasun

Dear Cateyes, so sorry to hear about your baby! I pray that he gets well soon. Take care! Xoxo


----------



## Junkenpo

CATEYES said:


> Thanks Cavalier Girl  Sigh.....was a shock how everything happened but I promised God that if he lived, I would deal with whatever disabilities he may have.  He is living so I am thankful to God for that.  He is slowly making progress so we are hopeful.  We see him in the am through the afternoon, then go back after dinner- so TPF is a mental break for me.  :girlwhack:



Oh gosh, at a loss for words... my prayers are with you and your family. *hugs*


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Thought it was in the sweets butterfly bracelet. Don't know of other pieces if so.. Anyone else? I'll post photos of what he was sent in the next few days-our baby is in the NICU so am hardly at home. They are very pretty pieces, but I prefer YG. Just wanted to share the news if new.



My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Suzie

eliwon said:


> Amazing news of WG with turqoise! Is it still a fact that the turqoise chosen for WG pieces is paler and more blueish, creating a "colder" impression compared with the turqoise used with YG pieces? If so, I imagine the bracelet could be stacked with my WG/MOP Vintage Alhambra bracelet....



Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## einseine

Cateyes, I'm also here and pray that your son will get well soon.


----------



## park56

CATEYES said:


> Thanks Cavalier Girl  Sigh.....was a shock how everything happened but I promised God that if he lived, I would deal with whatever disabilities he may have.  He is living so I am thankful to God for that.  He is slowly making progress so we are hopeful.  We see him in the am through the afternoon, then go back after dinner- so TPF is a mental break for me.  :girlwhack:



Sending hugs and very good thoughts to you and your brave little boy.


----------



## park56

CATEYES said:


> Let's see if these turn out:
> 
> 5 Motif:
> View attachment 2379921
> 
> 
> 10 Motif:
> View attachment 2379922
> 
> 
> Earclips:
> View attachment 2379923



Such pretty pictures!  I wonder what the difference is between these and previous WG/turquoise pieces?


----------



## eliwon

Thank you so much for taking the trouble to post pictures of your WG Turqoise Vintage Alhambras, they are truly wonderful, literally cool pieces!
Dear Cateyes, have strength and faith and all will be well, all the best for you and your family, from far away up in North of Europe.


----------



## eliwon

Sorry, my first attempt at multiquoting didn't come off - the previous post was ment as a thank you and reply to both Suzie and Cateyes.


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> Thanks Cavalier Girl  Sigh.....was a shock how everything happened but I promised God that if he lived, I would deal with whatever disabilities he may have.  He is living so I am thankful to God for that.  He is slowly making progress so we are hopeful.  We see him in the am through the afternoon, then go back after dinner- so TPF is a mental break for me.  :girlwhack:



Sending prayers for you and your family.  We're always here for a mental break!!


----------



## phillj12

Thinking of you Cateyes! Sending positive thoughts your way! 

Glad coming to tPF is a happy place for you! Hang in there! Love to your little one!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am also sending prayers and good thoughts....lots of hugs, too.


----------



## dialv

Sending prayers to your family Cateyes.


----------



## dialv

Here are my Turquoise pieces, my vintage pendant was a more pale blue which I totally love compared to the bracelet which is very intense. The butterfly necklace is sort of in between the two shades.


----------



## designerdiva40

My first VCA piece.


----------



## MYH

Designerdiva40 - welcome to the club!  I usually see you over at the Hermes forum but so happy you have joined us here as well.  Looks beautiful with your cartier love bracelet.


----------



## MYH

designerdiva40 said:


> My first VCA piece.





dialv said:


> Here are my Turquoise pieces, my vintage pendant was a more pale blue which I totally love compared to the bracelet which is very intense. The butterfly necklace is sort of in between the two shades.





CATEYES said:


> Let's see if these turn out:
> 
> 5 Motif:
> View attachment 2379921
> 
> 
> 10 Motif:
> View attachment 2379922
> 
> 
> Earclips:
> View attachment 2379923





Suzie said:


> Here is a pic of mine.



You gals need to stop posting your turquoise Alhambra pictures!  You are now making me consider lusting after turquoise when I hadn't even given it much thought beforehand.

Cateyes - I'm sorry to hear your little boy is not well.  We are all thinking of you and sending you good vibrations.   hang in there.


----------



## designerdiva40

MYH said:


> Designerdiva40 - welcome to the club!  I usually see you over at the Hermes forum but so happy you have joined us here as well.  Looks beautiful with your cartier love bracelet.



Hi Honey x I fear this could be a very expensive addiction lol


----------



## MYH

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi Honey x I fear this could be a very expensive addiction lol



Your fears are not unfounded!  I predict you will start lusting after some onyx earrings to match your bracelet or a 10 motif onyx necklace to either wear as a long strand with your bracelet or separate as a set.

After the onyx desires are fulfilled, you will move onto the MOP alhambra stuff because let's face it, that's what you wanted at first and won't be able to get it out of your head.  And there is so much lovely stuff in the magic line too in onyx and MOP.  I fell hard for a magic MOP alhambra ring and couldn't sleep until it was mine.

Then the between the finger rings are next...

Then the frivole or cosmos line will start invading your thoughts....

I'm sorry but you are a goner!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

MYH said:


> Your fears are not unfounded!  I predict you will start lusting after some onyx earrings to match your bracelet or a 10 motif onyx necklace to either wear as a long strand with your bracelet or separate as a set.
> 
> After the onyx desires are fulfilled, you will move onto the MOP alhambra stuff because let's face it, that's what you wanted at first and won't be able to get it out of your head.  And there is so much lovely stuff in the magic line too in onyx and MOP.  I fell hard for a magic MOP alhambra ring and couldn't sleep until it was mine.
> 
> Then the between the finger rings are next...
> 
> Then the frivole or cosmos line will start invading your thoughts....
> 
> I'm sorry but you are a goner!!!!




Lol now how did you guess I've been thinking that I need the sweet earrings & then it's a Perle bangle that's if I can find one, they seem to sell out quick & then it's the YG & carnelian 5 motif bracelet to go with the black onyx & then the 10 motif black onyx necklace...... How am I doing so far  Lastly maybe a ring  

I'm definitely a goner


----------



## MYH

designerdiva40 said:


> Lol now how did you guess I've been thinking that I need the sweet earrings & then it's a Perle bangle that's if I can find one, they seem to sell out quick & then it's the YG & carnelian 5 motif bracelet to go with the black onyx & then the 10 motif black onyx necklace...... How am I doing so far  Lastly maybe a ring
> 
> I'm definitely a goner



Sounds like a plan!  Take me shopping with you!  I need to stop by the NYC store soon....can't wait to see how the renovated store looks.


----------



## designerdiva40

MYH said:


> Sounds like a plan!  Take me shopping with you!  I need to stop by the NYC store soon....can't wait to see how the renovated store looks.



Lol if you feel like hoping on a plane to the UK then your very welcome to help me choose


----------



## chaneljewel

MYH said:


> Your fears are not unfounded!  I predict you will start lusting after some onyx earrings to match your bracelet or a 10 motif onyx necklace to either wear as a long strand with your bracelet or separate as a set.
> 
> After the onyx desires are fulfilled, you will move onto the MOP alhambra stuff because let's face it, that's what you wanted at first and won't be able to get it out of your head.  And there is so much lovely stuff in the magic line too in onyx and MOP.  I fell hard for a magic MOP alhambra ring and couldn't sleep until it was mine.
> 
> Then the between the finger rings are next...
> 
> Then the frivole or cosmos line will start invading your thoughts....
> 
> I'm sorry but you are a goner!!!!



OMG!!  This is all sooooooooo true!!!!


----------



## Suzie

eliwon said:


> Sorry, my first attempt at multiquoting didn't come off - the previous post was ment as a thank you and reply to both Suzie and Cateyes.



Your welcome.


----------



## Suzie

MYH said:


> Your fears are not unfounded!  I predict you will start lusting after some onyx earrings to match your bracelet or a 10 motif onyx necklace to either wear as a long strand with your bracelet or separate as a set.
> 
> After the onyx desires are fulfilled, you will move onto the MOP alhambra stuff because let's face it, that's what you wanted at first and won't be able to get it out of your head.  And there is so much lovely stuff in the magic line too in onyx and MOP.  I fell hard for a magic MOP alhambra ring and couldn't sleep until it was mine.
> 
> Then the between the finger rings are next...
> 
> Then the frivole or cosmos line will start invading your thoughts....
> 
> I'm sorry but you are a goner!!!!



So true.


----------



## Junkenpo

dialv said:


> Here are my Turquoise pieces, my vintage pendant was a more pale blue which I totally love compared to the bracelet which is very intense. The butterfly necklace is sort of in between the two shades.



I love how deep the turquoise is on your bracelet!   All your turquoise piece are gorgeous. 




designerdiva40 said:


> My first VCA piece.



This is my favorite stack. I can't do a love bracelet myself but I love the look on others. We're onyx twins! VCA is totally a slippery slope, but such a pretty one!


----------



## phillj12

designerdiva40 said:


> My first VCA piece.




Congrats!! I love it with the Love! I started with a 10 motif YG MOP and shortly after my DH surprised me with the YG MOP bracelet! Love the versatility of it...wearing as a bracelet or adding to the 10! So much fun! Enjoy your beautiful new bracelet!


----------



## phillj12

dialv said:


> Here are my Turquoise pieces, my vintage pendant was a more pale blue which I totally love compared to the bracelet which is very intense. The butterfly necklace is sort of in between the two shades.




So interesting that all 3 are a different shade of blue! All so pretty!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Love everyone's VCA! 

Here's my VCA starter set


----------



## Suzie

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love everyone's VCA!
> 
> Here's my VCA starter set



Gorgeous starters.


----------



## dialv

Perfect starter set!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Thanks Suzie & dialv! 

I'm looking forward to expand from here. Probably with the magic multi colors ( black onyx, grey onyx & mop ) bracelet or the lucky bracelet (tiger eye, carnelian, malachite & mop). Will take my time to decide though. 

Here's another pic of my set. Thanks for the opportunity to share


----------



## ghoztz

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks Suzie & dialv!
> 
> I'm looking forward to expand from here. Probably with the magic multi colors ( black onyx, grey onyx & mop ) bracelet or the lucky bracelet (tiger eye, carnelian, malachite & mop). Will take my time to decide though.
> 
> Here's another pic of my set. Thanks for the opportunity to share


what a wonderful set!!  may more of beautiful pieces to come.


----------



## designerdiva40

Does anyone wear 2 of the 5 motif bracelets together, I'm planning on getting the YG & carnelian to go with my black onyx bracelet but wondered if they would scratch each other, the SA at the boutique didn't seem to think so & said lots of ladies wear a couple together or even three or four together.


----------



## MYH

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks Suzie & dialv!
> 
> I'm looking forward to expand from here. Probably with the magic multi colors ( black onyx, grey onyx & mop ) bracelet or the lucky bracelet (tiger eye, carnelian, malachite & mop). Will take my time to decide though.
> 
> Here's another pic of my set. Thanks for the opportunity to share





mad_for_chanel said:


> Love everyone's VCA!
> 
> Here's my VCA starter set



Mad_for_chanel -  This looks so elegant on you.  You wear the MOP well!  Congratulations.  



Suzie said:


> So true.





chaneljewel said:


> OMG!!  This is all sooooooooo true!!!!



Yes, VCA addiction is  well-documented and progresses in a series of stages.  Currently, there is no cure for it.  Once a person enters stage 1, they must go through all the stages but at the current time, researchers are not sure how many stages are involved in the addiction.  Work on this matter is still on-going. 



designerdiva40 said:


> Lol if you feel like hoping on a plane to the UK then your very welcome to help me choose



Oh shucks!  I thought you might be a NYC gal.  Although, I do love shopping in London because of the VAT refund!


----------



## Dode99

I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?





 source: @ishop4u 






I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable


----------



## Suzie

Dode99 said:


> I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: @ishop4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable



The green is gorgeous, they both look lovely.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MYH said:


> Mad_for_chanel -  This looks so elegant on you.  You wear the MOP well!  Congratulations.
> 
> Thanks MYH!
> 
> I get loads of inspiration from tpf!


----------



## Florasun

designerdiva40 said:


> My first VCA piece.



Congrats on your onyx bracelet! It is gorgeous! The others are right - this is a slippery slope. Would it be evil of me to mention I just saw a 10 motif onyx necklace on Betteridge estate?


----------



## Florasun

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks Suzie & dialv!
> 
> I'm looking forward to expand from here. Probably with the magic multi colors ( black onyx, grey onyx & mop ) bracelet or the lucky bracelet (tiger eye, carnelian, malachite & mop). Will take my time to decide though.
> 
> Here's another pic of my set. Thanks for the opportunity to share



This is a great starter set. The MOP is beautiful and goes with everything, and the pieces you have chosen can be combined in so many ways! Congrats!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Florasun said:


> This is a great starter set. The MOP is beautiful and goes with everything, and the pieces you have chosen can be combined in so many ways! Congrats!



Thks Florasun! 

Exactly! Hehe I've done my research ! Thks to this thread & tpf! 

It's easy to get carried away with this theme! &#128513;


----------



## CATEYES

Dode99 said:


> I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: @ishop4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable


If it were me, I would choose the magic. Not sure why but I just don't prefer the diamond in the middle. Can't wait to see which you choose


----------



## CATEYES

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks Suzie & dialv!
> 
> I'm looking forward to expand from here. Probably with the magic multi colors ( black onyx, grey onyx & mop ) bracelet or the lucky bracelet (tiger eye, carnelian, malachite & mop). Will take my time to decide though.
> 
> Here's another pic of my set. Thanks for the opportunity to share


Beautiful set!!!


----------



## MYH

CATEYES said:


> If it were me, I would choose the magic. Not sure why but I just don't prefer the diamond in the middle. Can't wait to see which you choose




Agree with cateyes. I like the magic one without diamond. I think it looks more substantial.


----------



## chicagocat

Mad for Chanel, great set! I love my lucky bracelet and haven't taken it off for almost 8 months... 
The malachite in my bracelet  hasn't a scratch and gets wet often, no dulling... Rings are tough, though-- I think if you like the malachite ring you may also consider the holiday pendant... That's a nice piece and less likely to scratch.  I like with and without the diamond... That's tough to decide without seeing how you wear other pieces and the beauty of diamonds is they pair with everything and bring WG w YG pieces brilliantly!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(  

I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!! 

VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800 



Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900


----------



## Bethc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153





I like the VCA one better, but I am a little biased!!


----------



## casablanca217

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153


I prefer VCA to Tiffany. Tiffany gets tired.


----------



## phillj12

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153




I love the VCA! It's so unique and special but a lot of $$.


----------



## Elina0408

Dode99 said:


> I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: @ishop4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable



This is a tricky one! VCA say that is more fragile and should not came in contact with water, Now is your decision, I personally avoided it for this reason! Both rings are nice but the one with the diamond is smaller, slightly but smaller! You have to try them in the end to see which suits you better!


----------



## Junkenpo

Dode99 said:


> I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: @ishop4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable



I like the malachite by itself best. I think it is because I like the striations in the stone to be uninterrupted and the diamond in the middle disrupts that, same goes for tiger's eye.   When the rings are a solid color--like with onyx, carnelian, mop--then I think the diamond is a pretty accent, though I don't necessarily prefer those with the diamond over those without. 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383153



Design-wise, I prefer the VCA, it's just a cleaner look. The Tiffany is really pretty though, and it is platinum and diamonds, can't go wrong. Is there a size difference at all? 

My fave tiffany butterfly was this one.  but it was a brooch rather than a necklace. 


Ladies, did we ever discuss the Roberto Coin line that seems quite VCA-inspired?


----------



## jssl1688

i'm not a tiffany fan so I would say vca. however for that price, i can't justify spending it on sapphires (i'm aware there are 2 diamonds). but if that's not an issue for you, then i think it's a cute piece. i'm no help here.





Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153


----------



## jssl1688

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love everyone's VCA!
> 
> Here's my VCA starter set



congrats! looks great on you....get ready to pick out your next already!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CATEYES said:


> Beautiful set!!!



Thanks cateyes! Keeping your baby in prayers !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

chicagocat said:


> Mad for Chanel, great set! I love my lucky bracelet and haven't taken it off for almost 8 months...
> The malachite in my bracelet  hasn't a scratch and gets wet often, no dulling... Rings are tough, though-- I think if you like the malachite ring you may also consider the holiday pendant... That's a nice piece and less likely to scratch.  I like with and without the diamond... That's tough to decide without seeing how you wear other pieces and the beauty of diamonds is they pair with everything and bring WG w YG pieces brilliantly!



Thks chicagocat! 

Yes I have looked at your modeling pic often. Thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

jssl1688 said:


> congrats! looks great on you....get ready to pick out your next already!



Thanks jssl1688! 

Yes i can get obsessive! Very bad !


----------



## Florasun

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153



I like the Tiffany version over VCA in this case. 
Unless we are talking the gemstone fantasies from the Van Cleef papillon collection, especially the kikumaki brooch, but they are so far out of my realm I could never afford one!


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I  want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked  everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon  but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the  fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful  butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I  don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a  butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!



Definitely the VCA one! So pretty and unique!


----------



## MYH

Saw this today while looking through House Beautiful Nov 2013 issue pg 126. Quatrefoil tiles on the bathroom floor. Thought this group would appreciate it.


----------



## chicagocat

MYH said:


> Saw this today while looking through House Beautiful Nov 2013 issue pg 126. Quatrefoil tiles on the bathroom floor. Thought this group would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 2384023




Love that tile!!!! Much appreciated over here...
Sparkles and Bling: the VCA piece will complement your collection nicely... I do like the simplicity of the Tiffany piece, personally. But you have lots of color and sparkle so the VCA seems best it's hard for me to see the VCA butterfly collection without thinking of Mariah Carey!!


----------



## jssl1688

MYH said:


> Saw this today while looking through House Beautiful Nov 2013 issue pg 126. Quatrefoil tiles on the bathroom floor. Thought this group would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 2384023



makes me want to just pick a couple off the floor and make it into a necklace already!!


----------



## Junkenpo

jssl1688 said:


> makes me want to just pick a couple off the floor and make it into a necklace already!!



I know right?  VCA has used porcelain for the motifs after all.... 

Have they ever used marble?


----------



## perleegirl

Dode99 said:


> I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: @ishop4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable


Magic for sure!


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153



I love the VCA as it is very special.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Sending prayers for you and your family.  We're always here for a mental break!!



Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now


----------



## CATEYES

MYH said:


> Saw this today while looking through House Beautiful Nov 2013 issue pg 126. Quatrefoil tiles on the bathroom floor. Thought this group would appreciate it.
> 
> View attachment 2384023


I want this in my bathroom!!!! Gorg!!


----------



## CATEYES

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks cateyes! Keeping your baby in prayers !


Thank you! He just came home last night and we are doting all over him


----------



## CATEYES

designerdiva40 said:


> My first VCA piece.


Beautiful! Looks lovely with your love.


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now


aww! Glad he is home and safe with you sweetie!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153


I think that the T&Co piece looks more sophisticated and less cutesy.
Depends on what youre going for but the tiffany piece even looks a lot more expensive..but isnt.


----------



## Florasun

CATEYES said:


> Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now


I am so happy that your sweet boy is home again! Hugs and best wishes for you both!


----------



## CATEYES

Florasun said:


> I am so happy that your sweet boy is home again! Hugs and best wishes for you both!



Thank you!!  Nice to have so much love from my VCA friends!


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> aww! Glad he is home and safe with you sweetie!


Thank you skjunky! :greengrin:


----------



## XCCX

Just added the carnelian


----------



## XCCX

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I have a question for you all. I'm still deciding if I want to purchase the pink sapphire butterfly pendant that I asked everyone about a few months ago. I was going to purchase it very soon but thought it would be a good idea to get everyone's opinion due to the fact that I was recently at Tiffany and Co & saw a beautiful butterfly pendant which caused even more of a confusion for me so now I don't know which to get, all I know is that I definitely want a butterfly pendant =(
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input and I thank everyone in advance!!!
> 
> VCA butterfly pink sapphire with 2 diamonds in rose gold $10,800
> View attachment 2383151
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co platinum & diamond butterfly $3,900
> View attachment 2383153



Not a fan of T&CO... Love the VCA!!!!!!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now



That's wonderful news!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

CATEYES said:


> Thank you!!  Nice to have so much love from my VCA friends!


How wonderful!  I am so happy to hear your great news. Have a wonderful weekend and many more to come!


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Thank you! He just came home last night and we are doting all over him



What a terrible experience you have had  !! So glad your little one is better and back at home


----------



## MYH

CATEYES said:


> Thank you! He just came home last night and we are doting all over him


Cateyes- so happy to hear this.  I'm so glad your little one is better and that you have him close now.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CATEYES said:


> Thank you! He just came home last night and we are doting all over him[/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic! !


----------



## Junkenpo

CATEYES said:


> Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now



yay!

One of my fave baby memories of DS is when he was small enough to be all froggy legged on my chest. So small!  I was not the maternal type and was so afraid I would break him and was just in awe that this tiny person was inside me the whole time and now was going to grow up to be another real person.


----------



## ratrat

designerdiva40 said:


> My first VCA piece.



Well Hellllo DD40, I rarely visit this forum (too much temptation) but look who I found today!!  You are in trouble indeed - I have necklaces & 10 mop & earrings but not bracelet... do you feel safe & comfy to wear it with Love?  Looks gorgeous together...  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

ratrat said:


> Well Hellllo DD40, I rarely visit this forum (too much temptation) but look who I found today!!  You are in trouble indeed - I have necklaces & 10 mop & earrings but not bracelet... do you feel safe & comfy to wear it with Love?  Looks gorgeous together...  Congrats!!!!!



Hit Ratrat I'm not worried about wearing it with my love but I am a bit worried about loosing it, I'm used to having the love screwed to my wrist & then I usually wear clic clacs which I know are safe but I'm worried about catching the chain & then not knowing it's fallen off my wrist & especially in the winter when I'm wearing sweaters & coats because I wouldn't notice if it was gone until I got home so I find myself checking all the time, wish I could have a safety chain fitted, I might ask VCA if they would fit one but apart from that I love it & now want more...... It's replaced my H obsession & I was planning on another Birkin next year but I think I'd rather add more VCA.


----------



## ratrat

designerdiva40 said:


> Hit Ratrat I'm not worried about wearing it with my love but I am a bit worried about loosing it, I'm used to having the love screwed to my wrist & then I usually wear clic clacs which I know are safe but I'm worried about catching the chain & then not knowing it's fallen off my wrist & especially in the winter when I'm wearing sweaters & coats because I wouldn't notice if it was gone until I got home so I find myself checking all the time, wish I could have a safety chain fitted, I might ask VCA if they would fit one but apart from that I love it & now want more...... It's replaced my H obsession & I was planning on another Birkin next year but I think I'd rather add more VCA.



lol, I know exactly wym, once when I wore my 10 mop, my dress had tiny buttons down the middle - in the busy party place (supporting DH, suffering boring conversation) it caught around on one button somehow & I could feel the tention ... my attention was totally shut down from party talk, just wanted to go to ladies and sort it out!!!!  Then the guy I was talking to offered 'shall I pull it for you?' I immediately said 'NO!' then 'I mean, that's very kind of you but it's ok really' :shame:  No manners where VCA concerns.

Good luck with VCA alongside with H!   Which colour are you after I wonder!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

CATEYES said:


> Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now



I'm so sorry to hear your baby had to endure that, but I very happy to hear you have your precious baby back home!!! God bless!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

THANK YOU VERY MUCH to everyone who chimed in on my question!!! I love this place for that very reason, we all help each other out which means a lot to me since people in my real life just don't get my obsession! 

I'm still trying to decide which I would like to purchase, I will say though that the VCA butterfly looks a lot more unique in person due to how pink (my fav color is pink) and feminine it looks. I love it for those reasons and I'm leaning more towards it =)


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles, I say go with the VCA pink Butterfly!  It is so you!

ON a different note, does anyone know why the prices are not coming up on the VCA
site online?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimber418

Cateyes!  So happy your sweet baby is home with you now.  Congratulations!


----------



## Nicki828

Can anyone tell me where the VCA stamp would be on this necklace.


----------



## shpahlc

kimber418 said:


> Sprinkles, I say go with the VCA pink Butterfly!  It is so you!
> 
> ON a different note, does anyone know why the prices are not coming up on the VCA
> site online?  Thanks in advance!



I was wondering the same thing about the prices. Does this mean price increase?


----------



## designerdiva40

ratrat said:


> lol, I know exactly wym, once when I wore my 10 mop, my dress had tiny buttons down the middle - in the busy party place (supporting DH, suffering boring conversation) it caught around on one button somehow & I could feel the tention ... my attention was totally shut down from party talk, just wanted to go to ladies and sort it out!!!!  Then the guy I was talking to offered 'shall I pull it for you?' I immediately said 'NO!' then 'I mean, that's very kind of you but it's ok really' :shame:  No manners where VCA concerns.
> 
> Good luck with VCA alongside with H!   Which colour are you after I wonder!



YG & carnelian, tried it when my hubby bought me this & it was a tough choice but now I can't stop thinking about the carnelian


----------



## kimber418

I called VCA and there is not a price increase-at least that is not why the prices are coming up!
You have to type http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/

to get the prices!  You must put a slash us after.com


----------



## park56

CATEYES said:


> Thank you Beth After almost 3 weeks, he just came home on Halloween!!! He is laying on my chest right now




Aww!  One of the best feelings ever!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thank goodness not a price increase!  VCA is pricing itself out of my range fast enough as it is!

On that note.... does anyone know any other jewelry makers that use the type of chalcedony that VCA does, with the striations in it? I love the stripes.


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Thank you! He just came home last night and we are doting all over him



I am so happy for you Cateyes that your beautiful baby is with you.


----------



## epm

Hi all, first post here (but not on the forum).  My house was robbed last week and I lost all of my good and even not good jewelry (there's some thug wearing a mother's day beaded necklace somewhere).  My dear husband surprised me with my first VCA items.  A 5 motif vintage white gold and MOP bracelet and matching pendant necklace.  Poor guy has no idea what he got himself into.  

We just settled our insurance claim too and I'm deciding on what piece to get to replace my aaron basha necklace that was stolen.  Decisions, decisions...  

Just to add, he was helped by the nicest woman at the 5th ave store named Briony (might have spelled that wrong) and I'm sure I'll remind him of her name around any future holidays.


----------



## claireyk

Does anyone know how much the VAT refund is in Paris? Thanks in advance


----------



## paruparo

I was at the store earlier and couldn't help myself from taking these pics... teehee... wrapping paper, laundry basket, lampshade, pillows...


----------



## Junkenpo

paruparo said:


> I was at the store earlier and couldn't help myself from taking these pics... teehee... wrapping paper, laundry basket, lampshade, pillows...



gorgeous bracelet.... and you must tell us what store you found that bounty of alhambra motifs!  I want that wrapping paper and those pillows!


----------



## paruparo

Junkenpo said:


> gorgeous bracelet.... and you must tell us what store you found that bounty of alhambra motifs!  I want that wrapping paper and those pillows!



Thanks!!! The store was Homegoods. They also had place mats, area rugs, shower curtain.s with this but I had to stop taking pics coz a lady shopper was starting to look at me strangely haha


----------



## stmary

paruparo said:


> Thanks!!! The store was Homegoods. They also had place mats, area rugs, shower curtain.s with this but I had to stop taking pics coz a lady shopper was starting to look at me strangely haha



Hahaha! Too funny!
Love the alhambra morif and gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## **Ann**

Do you think they will ever do the ahlambra in a sweet turquoise??? Starting to lose hope...


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you! I will post some modeling pics when I get home tomorrow. I love these earrings!



Have you had the time to take some pics of your lotus earrings yet?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anyone looking for malachite earrings? Last pair being held. PM me for SA info.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hi everyone, I wanted to let you all know just in case that the manager Carly Stewart  in the Naples, Florida boutique will be leaving to work somewhere else pretty soon. She is really amazing and can ship tax free as long as you live outside of Florida! 

If anyone is interested in having her help you before she leaves send her an email at carlystewart@vcanaples.com she would be glad to help while she is still working there!


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi everyone, I wanted to let you all know just in case that  the manager Carly Stewart  in the Naples, Florida boutique will be  leaving to work somewhere else pretty soon. She is really amazing and  can ship tax free as long as you live outside of Florida!
> 
> If anyone is interested in having her help you before she leaves send her an email at carlystewart@vcanaples.com she would be glad to help while she is still working there!



Sprinkles, have you decided on a butterfly necklace yet? I'm curious to hear about your decision!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cupcake34 said:


> Sprinkles, have you decided on a butterfly necklace yet? I'm curious to hear about your decision!



Hi hun, no I have not decided yet however I'm leaning more towards the VCA. I also now have my eye on yet another VCA necklace that has butterflies on it but the price is more so I'm still thinking about it. 

Here is a photo of the other VCA I'm interested in it's the Lucky necklace


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi hun, no I have not decided yet however I'm leaning more towards the  VCA. I also now have my eye on yet another VCA necklace that has  butterflies on it but the price is more so I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the other VCA I'm interested in it's the Lucky necklace



I think it's beautiful but I still prefer the butterfly necklace. IMO, it is more wearable. Do you happen to have a modeling pic of it as well?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

cupcake34 said:


> I think it's beautiful but I still prefer the butterfly necklace. IMO, it is more wearable. Do you happen to have a modeling pic of it as well?



Yes I have one that an SA sent me some time ago,


----------



## cupcake34

> Yes I have one that an SA sent me some time ago,



Oh, that's really pretty! Does it also look like this IRL?


----------



## elliesaurus

claireyk said:


> Does anyone know how much the VAT refund is in Paris? Thanks in advance




The current VAT refund rate is 12%. I just got back a couple weeks ago


----------



## Bethc

Here's mine from when I got it in February, I still wear it almost every day


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> Here's mine from when I got it in February, I still wear it almost every day
> 
> View attachment 2393631



I love how it looks on you! What do you think about the 12 motif Lucky necklace?


----------



## Florasun

**Ann** said:


> Do you think they will ever do the ahlambra in a sweet turquoise??? Starting to lose hope...



Earrings or bracelet? One of the members here has the sweet size ear studs in turquoise. See post 6326.


----------



## cupcake34

> Here's mine from when I got it in February, I still wear it almost every day



So pretty! Do you have more pics of it?? I'd love to see more of it, this necklace is stunning!


----------



## ghoztz

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi hun, no I have not decided yet however I'm leaning more towards the VCA. I also now have my eye on yet another VCA necklace that has butterflies on it but the price is more so I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the other VCA I'm interested in it's the Lucky necklace
> 
> View attachment 2393334


Lucky necklace is so stunning.  For some season it makes me smile when I'm looking at it.    I will choose this over the butterfly, IMHO.  Let us know your final decision.


----------



## chicagocat

Lucky Necklace so gorgeous!!!


----------



## jssl1688

I love the lucky necklace too. I find it more enduring over time. I find the butterfly pendant juvenile. I do however love the butterfly between the finger ring. Can't wait to see what u choose.


----------



## **Ann**

Florasun said:


> Earrings or bracelet? One of the members here has the sweet size ear studs in turquoise. See post 6326.



No, a necklace....my dream!


----------



## mikimoto007

Randomly, Carole Middleton was wearing what looked like sweet mop at a function the other day...


----------



## XCCX

Bethc said:


> Here's mine from when I got it in February, I still wear it almost every day
> 
> View attachment 2393631



Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## dialv

Your necklace is so pretty Bethc. The pink stones look so sparkly.


----------



## claireyk

elliesaurus said:


> The current VAT refund rate is 12%. I just got back a couple weeks ago



Thanks


----------



## chaneljewel

Just wondering...I'm seeing the double necklaces pic and need to ask...does separating the necklaces keep them from tangling?  Do they stay this way?


----------



## Candice0985

mikimoto007 said:


> Randomly, Carole Middleton was wearing what looked like sweet mop at a function the other day...



pictures!?


----------



## mikimoto007

Candice0985 said:


> pictures!?



Voila!


----------



## Candice0985

mikimoto007 said:


> Voila!



it looks cute on her....do I spy the sweet clover bracelet as well!?


----------



## mikimoto007

Hadn't seen that. She looks very young in the photo.


----------



## Harpertoo

mikimoto007 said:


> Hadn't seen that. She looks very young in the photo.


She looks like Carla Bruni in that photo! (Although not a young Carla Bruni.)


----------



## Junkenpo

Candice0985 said:


> it looks cute on her....do I spy the sweet clover bracelet as well!?



I think you are right!  Good eyes!  Very nice on her.  I also like that long necklace and charms on it, very interesting.


----------



## stmary

very nice on mrs.middleton.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Q- has anyone asked vca for an earring back? What do they charge? I dropped the back of my sweet earrings down the sink


----------



## bagsforme

^you should call and ask.  Calling a plumber might be cheaper though.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Junkenpo said:


> divine stack!  they look great with your love bracelet.



Thank you Junkenpo.


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hi hun, no I have not decided yet however I'm leaning more towards the VCA. I also now have my eye on yet another VCA necklace that has butterflies on it but the price is more so I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> Here is a photo of the other VCA I'm interested in it's the Lucky necklace
> 
> View attachment 2393334


Love this necklace!!!!! Hope you get it


----------



## kim_mac

sprinkles ~ you know i love pink and butterflies but my vote is the lucky necklace!  it's so fun and whimsical and unique.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm dying for this! I need the sweet collection in turquoise especially the bracelet I would buy both wg and yg with turquoise 



**Ann** said:


> Do you think they will ever do the ahlambra in a sweet turquoise??? Starting to lose hope...


----------



## Kkho

Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/


----------



## I'll take two

Congrats lovely pieces ,jewellery makes big birthday's more tolerable .


----------



## cupcake34

Omg, I've just seen on VCA's website that they have the socrate BTF ring in YG again. Wasn't this discontinued a while ago?


----------



## Nicki828

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/


 
Love your collection.  And welcome to the 40's club


----------



## dialv

Kkho, Happy B-Day.  Turquoise and yg is stunning on you. Love your other bracelets also.


----------



## Florasun

What a great way to enter your 40s! Stunning collection! Love turquoise and YG. 




Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/


----------



## phillj12

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Suzie

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/



Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## Kkho

Thank you everyone!


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful turquoise!   And happy birthday!


----------



## tbbbjb

Hermesforlife said:


> Q- has anyone asked vca for an earring back? What do they charge? I dropped the back of my sweet earrings down the sink



I received a replacement back complimentary when I lost mine.  But, they were more expensive than the sweets.  I think it would be worth it to ask.  The worst they can say is 'no,' right?  HTH


----------



## tbbbjb

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/



WOW!  You sure look glammed up and are ready to start your 40s on a high note!  Nicely done!  I hope you enjoy your pieces in love and happiness always!


----------



## tbbbjb

cupcake34 said:


> Omg, I've just seen on VCA's website that they have the socrate BTF ring in YG again. Wasn't this discontinued a while ago?



I immediately looked on the VCA website as I LOVE that BTF ring and didn't see ANY Socrate in YG ANYWHERE    WHERE did you see it?  Were there any new YG pieces added to the Socrate collection?  It is one of my favorite collections.

BTW, It really has never officially been discontinued.  It was available through special order or left over stock in odd sizes.  I know because I finally got mine for my anniversary and it took 6-8 months.  Totally worth it.  I *LOVE* mine!


----------



## Junkenpo

Thought you ladies might like this little saucer set. Lol $7.99 at Ross


----------



## cupcake34

> I immediately looked on the VCA website as I LOVE that BTF ring and  didn't see ANY Socrate in YG ANYWHERE    WHERE did you see it?  Were  there any new YG pieces added to the Socrate collection?  It is one of  my favorite collections.
> 
> BTW, It really has never officially been discontinued.  It was available  through special order or left over stock in odd sizes.  I know because I  finally got mine for my anniversary and it took 6-8 months.  Totally  worth it.  I *LOVE* mine!


I saw it on their French website. I don't know if there are any new additions to the collection, I just looked at the BTF rings  

Do you (or any other members) happen to know whether the perlee bangles are only available in sizes small, medium and large? Or is it also possible to special order different sizes? If so, will there be a large additional charge?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> I saw it on their French website. I don't know if there are any new additions to the collection, I just looked at the BTF rings
> 
> Do you (or any other members) happen to know whether the perlee bangles are only available in sizes small, medium and large? Or is it also possible to special order different sizes? If so, will there be a large additional charge?


What size are you referring to? 
Extra large or extra small?
Are you planning to buy this bracelet for yourself?
Have you tried it on?


----------



## MYH

Junkenpo said:


> Thought you ladies might like this little saucer set. Lol $7.99 at Ross


LOL, the onyx homeware line!  I think the motifs are modern and not vintage though.


----------



## beachy10

cupcake34 said:


> I saw it on their French website. I don't know if there are any new additions to the collection, I just looked at the BTF rings
> 
> Do you (or any other members) happen to know whether the perlee bangles are only available in sizes small, medium and large? Or is it also possible to special order different sizes? If so, will there be a large additional charge?


 

Size small is really for children, it's like 14cm. The medium is somewhere around 17 or 17.5 cm. I have not heard about a large size. I doubt you can custom order.


----------



## LVoeletters

beachy10 said:


> Size small is really for children, it's like 14cm. The medium is somewhere around 17 or 17.5 cm. I have not heard about a large size. I doubt you can custom order.




I loved the way small size fit on me- but they told me I had to special order that size and no returns, and they couldn't size me... I walked out soon after, nothing I could have gathered from a informal telephone call.


----------



## Gracebleu

Dreaming of a Socrates ring for the holidays. Anyone have one they can share photos of? Can you wear it everyday? &#128512;


----------



## cupcake34

> What size are you referring to?
> Extra large or extra small?
> Are you planning to buy this bracelet for yourself?
> Have you tried it on?



As far as I know, there are three sizes (small, medium and large). I have tried on the signature and clover bangle so far.. they're stunning! 



> I loved the way small size fit on me- but they told me I had to special  order that size and no returns, and they couldn't size me... I walked  out soon after, nothing I could have gathered from a informal telephone call.



Really? It is strange that you wouldn't be able to return the bangle since the small size is actually no special order. It's available just like the medium and large sizes.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> As far as I know, there are three sizes (small, medium and large). I have tried on the signature and clover bangle so far.. they're stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? It is strange that you wouldn't be able to return the bangle since the small size is actually no special order. It's available just like the medium and large sizes.


No disrespect but if you are seemingly informed then why are you posting these questions ?
If you have tried these pieces on already why wouldn't you just ask the SA right then?


----------



## cupcake34

> No disrespect but if you are seemingly informed then why are you posting these questions ?
> If you have tried these pieces on already why wouldn't you just ask the SA right then?



I asked here if the pave bangle is available in all three sizes - I only knew that the clover and the signature bangles are available in different sizes but I wasn't sure about the pave.


----------



## dk2504

Hermesforlife said:


> Q- has anyone asked vca for an earring back? What do they charge? I dropped the back of my sweet earrings down the sink





I had to have the post put back onto my earrings, and I was charged $150- the back may be more expensive. Maybe you can call your local boutique?


----------



## tbbbjb

Gracebleu said:


> Dreaming of a Socrates ring for the holidays. Anyone have one they can share photos of? Can you wear it everyday? &#128512;



Ann's fabulous finds just got one in in wg.  I *love* mine but it does catch on a lot of knit type shirts.  Just an FYI.


----------



## tbbbjb

cupcake34 said:


> I asked here if the pave bangle is available in all three sizes - I only knew that the clover and the signature bangles are available in different sizes but I wasn't sure about the pave.



Yes.  They are clearly available in all three sizes.  Just out of curiosity, what pieces are in your current collection as you have been debating these bangles for a while?


----------



## beachy10

cupcake34 said:


> I asked here if the pave bangle is available in all three sizes - I only knew that the clover and the signature bangles are available in different sizes but I wasn't sure about the pave.


 
Are you actually planning on buying a Perlee? I noticed you've brought it up quite a bit.


----------



## wendy_bruin

LVoeletters said:


> I loved the way small size fit on me- but they told me I had to special order that size and no returns, and they couldn't size me... I walked out soon after, nothing I could have gathered from a informal telephone call.




I have the PG Perlee signature bracelet in small and was told that a very limited quantity is made in the small size. 

When I first looked into getting the bracelet, there was none in the system in my size. The only way for me to get it then was to do a special order. No returns are accepted on special orders. At that point, I had only tried on the small in white gold, so didn't want to purchase with PG in small with it being final sale. My SA told me to wait to see if one would be made in the combination I wanted. 

Sure enough, when I checked back in a few months, the pg in small was available. I purchased it as a regular item and the exchange policy applied. HTH. 

Btw, the small size is closer to 15cm than 14cm. It is a tad smaller than my size 16 Love but really not by that much.


----------



## cupcake34

> Are you actually planning on buying a Perlee? I noticed you've brought it up quite a bit.


No, I am just dreaming  They're just so pretty!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cupcake34 said:


> No, I am just dreaming  They're just so pretty!


Then why just detailed questions? Requests for photos?
You have started polls on certain pieces. 
Why would you need such specific information regarding sizing if you aren't even in the market for such pieces?
This goes beyond mere admiration


----------



## tbbbjb

cupcake34 said:


> No, I am just dreaming  They're just so pretty!



I agree, but you are really clogging up the jewelry forum with your constant questions.  Especially if you have NO INTENTION of actually purchasing said items.  We are here to help each other and you are taking away from people who really are serious about purchasing items.  Please think about this the next time you start a thread, poll or post.  Thank you.


----------



## valnsw

Gracebleu said:


> Dreaming of a Socrates ring for the holidays. Anyone have one they can share photos of? Can you wear it everyday? &#128512;



Hi Gracebleu,

I have some pix. I don't really wear it every day but I think it's perfectly wearable for every day wear.


----------



## Gracebleu

valnsw said:


> Hi Gracebleu,
> 
> I have some pix. I don't really wear it every day but I think it's perfectly wearable for every day wear.
> 
> View attachment 2405344
> View attachment 2405345
> 
> View attachment 2405347




Hi valnsw
Thanks for the photos, it's so beautiful! You must love it!
Was concerned it might be too delicate for casual/ day wear. 
Think this is going to be my holiday gift to myself!


----------



## Suzie

valnsw said:


> Hi Gracebleu,
> 
> I have some pix. I don't really wear it every day but I think it's perfectly wearable for every day wear.
> 
> View attachment 2405344
> View attachment 2405345
> 
> View attachment 2405347



The ring looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Suzie

Gracebleu said:


> Hi valnsw
> Thanks for the photos, it's so beautiful! You must love it!
> Was concerned it might be too delicate for casual/ day wear.
> Think this is going to be my holiday gift to myself!



What a great gift to yourself.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Hi Gracebleu,
> 
> I have some pix. I don't really wear it every day but I think it's perfectly wearable for every day wear.
> 
> View attachment 2405344
> View attachment 2405345
> 
> View attachment 2405347


Lovely!


----------



## valnsw

Gracebleu said:


> Hi valnsw
> Thanks for the photos, it's so beautiful! You must love it!
> Was concerned it might be too delicate for casual/ day wear.
> Think this is going to be my holiday gift to myself!



You are welcome 

Well I think most importantly u have to go try in the boutique to see if u feel for it. 
The point with the single flower may hook on to something but normally it shouldn't.


----------



## valnsw

Suzie said:


> The ring looks beautiful on you.



Thanks dear. You have some great pieces yourself in your collection


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Lovely!



Thanks! I'm hoping to add more items, just deliberating between a few pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping to add more items, just deliberating between a few pieces.


Which pieces are you thinking about?
There are so many beautiful items


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> Which pieces are you thinking about?
> There are so many beautiful items



Yes there are so many beautiful VCA items that I want!
There is the earrings, pendant & necklace all on my wishlist 
But there are also other things that are vying for my attention...


----------



## Suzie

I am also hoping to save up and buy something next July when I go on an overseas holiday. W have no VCA here so that is the only opportunity.

I just got my turquoise with one diamond ring back after having it sent away to be resized. It was super tight to get on and I wasn't wearing it so I am happy to have it back and being worn.


----------



## cupcake34

texasgirliegirl said:


> Then why just detailed questions? Requests for photos?
> You have started polls on certain pieces.
> Why would you need such specific information regarding sizing if you aren't even in the market for such pieces?
> This goes beyond mere admiration



I am sorry, I just like to write about the things I like and thought that these questions might also help others who are in the market for these pieces. That's all. I didn't know it was necessary to actually buy these pieces if I write about them.


----------



## Junkenpo

texasgirliegirl said:


> Then why just detailed questions? Requests for photos?
> You have started polls on certain pieces.
> Why would you need such specific information regarding sizing if you aren't even in the market for such pieces?
> This goes beyond mere admiration





tbbbjb said:


> I agree, but you are really clogging up the jewelry forum with your constant questions.  Especially if you have NO INTENTION of actually purchasing said items.  We are here to help each other and you are taking away from people who really are serious about purchasing items.  Please think about this the next time you start a thread, poll or post.  Thank you.



Wow, seriously?  This is a forum whose tagline is "shallow obsessing". What am I missing that it's not okay to dream? Sometimes I'm just filing info away in case I tumble into a deal. I don't get all the things I ask about either. I'd be dead broke. 

 If you don't want to respond to threads or posts or pms, don't.  Put people on your ignore list and you won't see what they do.


----------



## cupcake34

tbbbjb said:


> I agree, but you are really clogging up the jewelry forum with your constant questions.  Especially if you have NO INTENTION of actually purchasing said items.  We are here to help each other and you are taking away from people who really are serious about purchasing items.  Please think about this the next time you start a thread, poll or post.  Thank you.



If this is so bothersome, I will stop aksing these questions. I just thought this forum was for everyone, whether they are really intending to buy these pieces or just dreaming about them.


----------



## cupcake34

> Wow, seriously?  This is a forum whose tagline is "shallow obsessing".  What am I missing that it's not okay to dream? Sometimes I'm just filing  info away in case I tumble into a deal. I don't get all the things I  ask about either. I'd be dead broke.
> 
> If you don't want to respond to threads or posts or pms, don't.  Put people on your ignore list and you won't see what they do.



Thank you, this is exactly what I mean! Not everyone can afford all the things they like; but it's still nice to dream!


----------



## Samia

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/



Lovely, turquoise looks great on you!

I have a question for you, love your Hermes clic clac and VCA together, does the clic clac scratch the 5 motif bracelet?


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> Then why just detailed questions? Requests for photos?
> You have started polls on certain pieces.
> Why would you need such specific information regarding sizing if you aren't even in the market for such pieces?
> This goes beyond mere admiration







tbbbjb said:


> I agree, but you are really clogging up the jewelry forum with your constant questions.  Especially if you have NO INTENTION of actually purchasing said items.  We are here to help each other and you are taking away from people who really are serious about purchasing items.  Please think about this the next time you start a thread, poll or post.  Thank you.







cupcake34 said:


> I am sorry, I just like to write about the things I like and thought that these questions might also help others who are in the market for these pieces. That's all. I didn't know it was necessary to actually buy these pieces if I write about them.




I don't think the issue lies in one having to purchase the piece they are asking about and interested in. As this forum is the vca support group, all the members here are more than willing to help and contribute. However something you should keep in mind, when u ask for specifics like this, people are genuinely trying to gather info and address your concerns. That is time and effort coming from people that are taking you seriously, hence helping you. When you show that your just randomly asking around with no interest in buying, it's like wasting other peoples time. I understand that people have the right to respond or not vice versa, but it'd be nice if u take that into consideration. Also this may work backwards for you in the future when you really are serious about making a purchase as some members may not want to help you. This reminds me of stories from my sales about some customers always just wanting to try things on and ask questions and waste their time when they have no intention of ever buying. Those customers end up not being helped on a professional level like they should when they do at some point are ready to buy.


----------



## jssl1688

valnsw said:


> Hi Gracebleu,
> 
> I have some pix. I don't really wear it every day but I think it's perfectly wearable for every day wear.
> 
> View attachment 2405344
> View attachment 2405345
> 
> View attachment 2405347




The ring looks so nice paired with your other arm candy. 



Kkho said:


> View attachment 2399238
> View attachment 2399239
> 
> 
> Part of my 40th birthday trip from Paris last month, I'm wearing my turquoise 10 motif necklace for the first time today. Ear rings were from last year. And turquoise H clic clac to match the whole ensemble. Thanks for letting me share/




Love love the turquoise. Looks beautiful on you and I love the azure clic clac. Perfect match!!


----------



## I'll take two

cupcake34 said:


> Thank you, this is exactly what I mean! Not everyone can afford all the things they like; but it's still nice to dream!


We all have our dreams and sometimes have to wait a very long time to fulfil them  .


----------



## Gracebleu

valnsw said:


> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think most importantly u have to go try in the boutique to see if u feel for it.
> 
> The point with the single flower may hook on to something but normally it shouldn't.




Going in this weekend! So looking forward to trying it on....!
 &#128512;


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

LE magic alert: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item1e8355a235


----------



## pinktailcat

ALLinTHEbag said:


> LE magic alert:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item1e8355a235



Hi all,

I was told that this mini studs (sweet alhambra) were discontinued  but is that true?
I still see it online VCA...and anyone have seen it at store one of these days?


Thank you for your help!!


----------



## cupcake34

> I don't think the issue lies in one having to purchase the piece they  are asking about and interested in. As this forum is the vca support  group, all the members here are more than willing to help and  contribute. However something you should keep in mind, when u ask for  specifics like this, people are genuinely trying to gather info and  address your concerns. That is time and effort coming from people that  are taking you seriously, hence helping you. When you show that your  just randomly asking around with no interest in buying, it's like  wasting other peoples time. I understand that people have the right to  respond or not vice versa, but it'd be nice if u take that into  consideration. Also this may work backwards for you in the future when  you really are serious about making a purchase as some members may not  want to help you. This reminds me of stories from my sales about some  customers always just wanting to try things on and ask questions and  waste their time when they have no intention of ever buying. Those  customers end up not being helped on a professional level like they  should when they do at some point are ready to buy.


I am sorry if this is how you feel but I think that we are all here to help each other - we share information with each other because we love jewelry. It's not about making sales; to me, it doesn't matter whether the person wants to make a purchase or not. It's just talking about the things that we like. Also, no one is forced to answer these questions so I don't see anything wrong with just asking. We should be here to have fun, not to "waste our time". 



> We all have our dreams and sometimes have to wait a very long time to fulfil them  .


ITA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> I don't think the issue lies in one having to purchase the piece they are asking about and interested in. As this forum is the vca support group, all the members here are more than willing to help and contribute. However something you should keep in mind, when u ask for specifics like this, people are genuinely trying to gather info and address your concerns. That is time and effort coming from people that are taking you seriously, hence helping you. When you show that your just randomly asking around with no interest in buying, it's like wasting other peoples time. I understand that people have the right to respond or not vice versa, but it'd be nice if u take that into consideration. Also this may work backwards for you in the future when you really are serious about making a purchase as some members may not want to help you. This reminds me of stories from my sales about some customers always just wanting to try things on and ask questions and waste their time when they have no intention of ever buying. Those customers end up not being helped on a professional level like they should when they do at some point are ready to buy.


Beautifully stated.


----------



## tbbbjb

jssl1688 said:


> I don't think the issue lies in one having to purchase the piece they are asking about and interested in. As this forum is the vca support group, all the members here are more than willing to help and contribute. However something you should keep in mind, when u ask for specifics like this, people are genuinely trying to gather info and address your concerns. That is time and effort coming from people that are taking you seriously, hence helping you. When you show that your just randomly asking around with no interest in buying, it's like wasting other peoples time. I understand that people have the right to respond or not vice versa, but it'd be nice if u take that into consideration. Also this may work backwards for you in the future when you really are serious about making a purchase as some members may not want to help you. This reminds me of stories from my sales about some customers always just wanting to try things on and ask questions and waste their time when they have no intention of ever buying. Those customers end up not being helped on a professional level like they should when they do at some point are ready to buy.



THIS +1.  I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> I am sorry if this is how you feel but I think that we are all here to help each other - we share information with each other because we love jewelry. It's not about making sales; to me, it doesn't matter whether the person wants to make a purchase or not. It's just talking about the things that we like. Also, no one is forced to answer these questions so I don't see anything wrong with just asking. We should be here to have fun, not to "waste our time".
> 
> ITA!


 
Hi, cupcake!   I cannot go along with your explanation.  No one is forced to answer these questions in the forum, yes.  but you often PM me, right?   About Perlee all-diamond bangle vs. the diamond clover one, Tiffany's victoria bracelet, Love Bracelet, etc.  I did not really see the meaning of talking about the all-diamond one because it  is TOO EXPENSIVE.  I said so to you several times.  When I asked you why you are forever asking others' preferences for XX VS. XX, you said because you haven't seen all pieces IRL yet and want to know people's impression.  I thought it meant you had intention to purchase.  But recently,  I was starting to doubt that you might be asking people's preferences for your business or something.  But, you are just dreaming!  OK!  I am glad to know that.


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi, cupcake!   I cannot go along with your explanation.  No one is  forced to answer these questions in the forum, yes.  but you often PM  me, right?   About Perlee all-diamond bangle vs. the diamond clover one,  Tiffany's victoria bracelet, Love Bracelet, etc.  I did not really see  the meaning of talking about the all-diamond one because it  is TOO  EXPENSIVE.  I said so to you several times.  When I asked you why you  are forever asking others' preferences for XX VS. XX, you said because  you haven't seen all pieces IRL yet and want to know people's impression.   I thought it meant you had intention to purchase.  But recently,  I  was starting to doubt that you might be asking people's preferences for  your business or something.  But, you are just dreaming!  OK!  I am glad to know that.



I am sorry you got this impression; but really, I am only dreaming about all the stunning pieces you ladies have. I didn't mean to offend anyone with my questions!


----------



## LVoeletters

cupcake34 said:


> I am sorry you got this impression; but really, I am only dreaming about all !




I honestly wish you were more truthful about your intentions because I was asking questions and such that you repeatedly asked me... I went out of my way to answer them for you with assistance from SAs and what not. It's perfectly okay to obsess over pieces- I clearly do that while I debate my next purchase as most ladies here but I would kindly suggest being clearer about your intentions so everyone is happy in the end. 
That being said- do all the single motif rings have the single diamond? Or did the older ones have a bump?


----------



## jssl1688

LVoeletters said:


> I honestly wish you were more truthful about your intentions because I was asking questions and such that you repeatedly asked me... I went out of my way to answer them for you with assistance from SAs and what not. It's perfectly okay to obsess over pieces- I clearly do that while I debate my next purchase as most ladies here but I would kindly suggest being clearer about your intentions so everyone is happy in the end.
> That being said- do all the single motif rings have the single diamond? Or did the older ones have a bump?




Which collection are you referring to? the vintage alhambra? Modern alhambra? Magic? As for vintage I believe they all come with single diamond in the middle. Except for the pave version. That has a raised ball. For modern, it's all stone no diamond. For magic. All stone except pave version that is completely paved flat no raised ball. Lastly, for the sweet alhambra it's 4 hearts put together as a clover with one dangling. It has a diamond in middle but I doubt your asking about that one. The ones with a bump I think is only on solid gold and in necklace and bracelet, but the ring version has a single diamond. I can't be sure if a older one was made differently. Hope that helped. Incase I missed anything I hope someone else clarifies.


----------



## valnsw

jssl1688 said:


> Which collection are you referring to? the vintage alhambra? Modern alhambra? Magic? As for vintage I believe they all come with single diamond in the middle. Except for the pave version. That has a raised ball. For modern, it's all stone no diamond. For magic. All stone except pave version that is completely paved flat no raised ball. Lastly, for the sweet alhambra it's 4 hearts put together as a clover with one dangling. It has a diamond in middle but I doubt your asking about that one. The ones with a bump I think is only on solid gold and in necklace and bracelet, but the ring version has a single diamond. I can't be sure if a older one was made differently. Hope that helped. Incase I missed anything I hope someone else clarifies.



Correct for the vintage Alhambra white gold pave ring. I have this ring & the centre is a raised ball.


----------



## radio_shrink

junkenpo said:


> wow, seriously?  This is a forum whose tagline is "shallow obsessing". What am i missing that it's not okay to dream? Sometimes i'm just filing info away in case i tumble into a deal. I don't get all the things i ask about either. I'd be dead broke.
> 
> If you don't want to respond to threads or posts or pms, don't.  Put people on your ignore list and you won't see what they do.



+1!


----------



## bigheart

pinktailcat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was told that this mini studs (sweet alhambra) were discontinued  but is that true?
> I still see it online VCA...and anyone have seen it at store one of these days?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


 
As far as I know these are not discontinued but I could be wrong, you usually don't see them in stores though, I bought them early this year and had to special order them


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Frivole said:


> Does anyone know if VCA intends to reintroduce the vintage Alhambra in lapis?  Does VCA plan on introducing any new alhambra this year?  Thank you!


What a GREAT question. 
Many collectors here are waiting for the lapis to be reintroduced. 
So far, no word. 
One can only guess what the next stone will be. 
It would be fun to see black MOP set in either wg or yg. 
That would be hard to resist....


----------



## Candice0985

texasgirliegirl said:


> What a GREAT question.
> Many collectors here are waiting for the lapis to be reintroduced.
> So far, no word.
> One can only guess what the next stone will be.
> It would be fun to see black MOP set in either wg or yg.
> That would be hard to resist....



this would be amazing, or the grey MOP like the LE one released in Japan in RG...swoon!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Candice0985 said:


> this would be amazing, or the grey MOP like the LE one released in Japan in RG...swoon!


That's what I really mean...the grey mop. 
I really don't see why it hasn't been released before. 
Unless it's hard to source, it seems like a logical selection. 
VCA already has earrings that would match. ( the three drop Alhambra ) and the  vintage Alhambra btf ring. 
The grey mop would be a softer look than the onyx. 
The purples and the greens that reflect off the dark MOP are gorgeous.


----------



## ghoztz

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's what I really mean...the grey mop.
> I really don't see why it hasn't been released before.
> Unless it's hard to source, it seems like a logical selection.
> VCA already has earrings that would match. ( the three drop Alhambra ) and the  vintage Alhambra btf ring.
> The grey mop would be a softer look than the onyx.
> The purples and the greens that reflect off the dark MOP are gorgeous.


Grey MOP would be a wonderful addition to our collections.  Hopefully it will come true...  We can always dream...


----------



## pinktailcat

bigheart said:


> As far as I know these are not discontinued but I could be wrong, you usually don't see them in stores though, I bought them early this year and had to special order them



Thank you for your kind answer 

I called around and unable to find any, so you are right about 'special order'.

On this process, BTW,  I learned that there were official/authorized dealers in the U.S. from whom I could buy VCA without paying tax  (I have NM and VCA near my place, so usually free tax is not an option.)

I will report my experiences with them once I am done


----------



## wendy_bruin

Frivole said:


> Can you ladies help?  I'm looking for some advice.  I am debating about buying the LE (ltd ed.) with the alternating rose gold and wood motifs.  Another option is the all wood necklace.  My alhambra is all YG, nothing in rose.  Also, I have the tiger's eye--do you think the letterwood is too duplicative of what I already own?  I'm jonesing for something new and VCA is always my first choice.  Does anyone have a suggestion on the all letterwood or alternating letterwood?  Any thoughts on the LE vs. the Tiger's Eye or are they different enough to warrant having both?  I need to decide in the next few days as my SA-always ready, willing, and able, already got it in, so I'm turning to the experts!
> Thank you ladies!




Do you plan on layering your pieces or keep them separate? 

I am not an expert on VCA by any means, however, I have both the Tigers Eye and LE letterwood bracelets. They are very different to me; the TE has quite a bit of a warmer tone on me than the LE TE. I wear them separately btw. 

The all letterwood one seems to be a great layering piece. 

Let us know which one you decide on. GL!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Frivole said:


> Can you ladies help?  I'm looking for some advice.  I am debating about buying the LE (ltd ed.) with the alternating rose gold and wood motifs.  Another option is the all wood necklace.  My alhambra is all YG, nothing in rose.  Also, I have the tiger's eye--do you think the letterwood is too duplicative of what I already own?  I'm jonesing for something new and VCA is always my first choice.  Does anyone have a suggestion on the all letterwood or alternating letterwood?  Any thoughts on the LE vs. the Tiger's Eye or are they different enough to warrant having both?  I need to decide in the next few days as my SA-always ready, willing, and able, already got it in, so I'm turning to the experts!
> Thank you ladies!


I hope I can help. 
This was my position when the LE letter wood first was released. 
I have TE and the letter wood reads more burgundy than golden like TE 
It's a beautiful chocolate color. I also have the all yg like you so I was trying to determine if I might like to layer it. 
To me the LE letter wood is worth having. It's a beautiful stand alone piece. 
The alternating rg motifs dress it up a bit and the LE wood has a very special history. 
I have quite a bit of vintage Alhambra now and I'm happy to have the LE letter wood. 
The LE letter wood looks best by itself not layered. If you like to layer the all letter wood might be a great choice for you. It's beautiful combined with turquoise, malachite or carnelian.


----------



## LVoeletters

jssl1688 said:


> Hope that helped. Incase I missed anything I hope someone else clarifies.




The vintage all gold Alhambra. A woman I used to work with told me her friend is about to sell hers (all gold) but she said it had no diamonds on it, she's two hours away and that struck me as odd-- so thanks I'm glad I asked!!!


----------



## wendy_bruin

Frivole said:


> I don't think I would layer the LE. If I did, I would probably add down the line an all LE.  I tried the two together at my local boutique and nearly died and went to heaven.  Unfortunately, I'm a "one at a time" girl, and even that's a stretch.  If I'm going for it, I'd rather do the Ltd ed. now, because of its' scarcity and I agree, it is a stand-alone piece.
> I never wear my TE (but I had to have it).  And it does look great layered with my alhambra, but what doesn't--you really can't go wrong.






Just wanted to clarify that by LE I meant Limited Edition letterwood with alternating motifs.  I was typing on my phone and didn't realize I got some of the terms mixed up. I have the limited edition letterwood and tigers eye bracelets. 

I highly recommend getting the limited edition letterwood if you like the look.  Totally agree with everything TGG mentioned.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Frivole said:


> Texasgirliegirl, do you have the alternating rose gold/letterwood alhambra or the all LE Alhambra?  Do you have a preference?


The LE letterwood is the one with the alternating rose gold motifs. 
 This is what I have...
 I bought two ten motifs in order to have the long or short option.  The extra clasp doesn't bother me. 
 I much prefer the LE (Limited Edition) necklace for many reasons. Its dressier, has a special history, is more rare.
 It is a very special piece.  
Like you, I wear one strand at a time. 
 BTW, the pg perlee hoops are the perfect compliment to this necklace.
Sorry to be such an enabler.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Frivole said:


> You're the best. And like you, I LOVE the perlee.  And if you're an enabler, not to worry--VCA doesn't require a hard-sell, maybe a gentle nudge, and then, I've always been glad I bought it. Given the price increases my biggest regret is that I haven't bought more.


Just a gentle nudge and a bunch of money.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Frivole said:


> I'm a YG girl myself, looks best with my skin tone, but there's a lot to be said for the WG with Chalcedony or MOP-it looks so elegant.  And grey or black MOP would be beautiful.  I wonder if VCA thinks it can't be justified as it's too similar to the onyx and chalcedony ? On the other hand, they may be building momentum to reserve it for a Ltd Edition.
> I think this year they're introducing a Magic Alhambra necklace set in white gold with alternating turquoise, pave diamond clovers.  It looks too like they're going to be introducing turquoise w white gold as well.  Not sure if we'll be seeing more of the yellow . . .
> I'm rambling . . . back to coffee!


Would this be like the one that VCA created for prince Alberta wife?
I thought that turquoise with wg is already available...
So far I haven't purchased anything set in wg, only yg.


----------



## sbelle

Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am  trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



Look at post 6278 by Thimp.  I think she is wearing the small cosmos in one of the pictures.  I will try to repost the picture for you.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



I believe you have the pave frivole, so this is another picture that I believe came from Thimp to use as comparison.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



One more credited to Thimp


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



Are you interested in the YG or WG version?  You have the MOST AWESOME VCA earring collection ever!  I hope I was able to help you with a possible addition


----------



## tbbbjb

Gracebleu said:


> Dreaming of a Socrates ring for the holidays. Anyone have one they can share photos of? Can you wear it everyday? &#128512;



These are NOT my personal pictures but I hope they will help in your decision making.  I *love* mine but cannot get it to photograph well.  Too Sparkly.  LOL.  These helped me in my decision making.  The pictures are either from eBay or this thread, I hope it is ok to repost them.


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole said:


> Yes, that's the one that I saw-on Princess whatever her name is (the swimmer).  I don't know how readily available turquoise and WG are (anything in turquoise is hard to find)--but I know it just popped up on the website, having not previously been there so I assumed it's a new introduction.  Like you, I don't really follow the WG, as my preference is the YG.



I would love to see a picture   Do you have one?


----------



## tbbbjb

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just a gentle nudge and a bunch of money.



Haha.  So true!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The pave frivole earrings  and the small cosmos earrings have a very similar look.
I tried the medium size in yg.  They were stunning.




tbbbjb said:


> I believe you have the pave frivole, so this is another picture that I believe came from Thimp to use as comparison.


----------



## I'll take two

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I posted mine in the family portrait thread .I can't repost here as my app is playing up .
Although they are similar to the Frivole they do have more sparkle .The combined carat weight of both earrings is about 2.6 which also makes then heavier than the Frivole. 
Close up pictures make them look more equal and similar to the Frivole (which are still pretty) than they actually are when you see them together IRL 
That said because I have the Cosmos I haven't bought the Frivole so you may feel they are not different enough to warrant having both .


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Look at post 6278 by Thimp.  I think she is wearing the small cosmos in one of the pictures.  I will try to repost the picture for you.





tbbbjb said:


> I believe you have the pave frivole, so this is another picture that I believe came from Thimp to use as comparison.





tbbbjb said:


> One more credited to Thimp





tbbbjb said:


> Are you interested in the YG or WG version?  You have the MOST AWESOME VCA earring collection ever!  I hope I was able to help you with a possible addition





texasgirliegirl said:


> The pave frivole earrings  and the small cosmos earrings have a very similar look.
> I tried the medium size in yg.  They were stunning.





I'll take two said:


> I posted mine in the family portrait thread .I can't repost here as my app is playing up .
> Although they are similar to the Frivole they do have more sparkle .The combined carat weight of both earrings is about 2.6 which also makes then heavier than the Frivole.
> Close up pictures make them look more equal and similar to the Frivole (which are still pretty) than they actually are when you see them together IRL
> That said because I have the Cosmos I haven't bought the Frivole so you may feel they are not different enough to warrant having both .



Y'all are the best!  Thank you!

I do have the pave frivole and never realized how similar they look.  Because the frivole sit up off the ear, I imagined they were very different.  That being said, I have been thinking about the yellow gold which would make them a different look.  

My SA at VCA NYC has the medium in yellow gold and they are incredible!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> I posted mine in the family portrait thread .I can't repost here as my app is playing up .
> Although they are similar to the Frivole they do have more sparkle .The combined carat weight of both earrings is about 2.6 which also makes then heavier than the Frivole.
> Close up pictures make them look more equal and similar to the Frivole (which are still pretty) than they actually are when you see them together IRL
> That said because I have the Cosmos I haven't bought the Frivole so you may feel they are not different enough to warrant having both .


I agree. The extra carat weight must account for the big price difference. 
When I was shopping for my pave earrings I loved them ALL. 
I could totally justify the cosmos earrings because they are gorgeous but I would get them I'm yg only because I already have the frivole earrings. I would want a significant difference between the two. 
Even better, the medium size. 
They really are to die for.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> Y'all are the best!  Thank you!
> 
> I do have the pave frivole and never realized how similar they look.  Because the frivole sit up off the ear, I imagined they were very different.  That being said, I have been thinking about the yellow gold which would make them a different look.
> 
> My SA at VCA NYC has the medium in yellow gold and they are incredible!


Oh yes! This wonderful person allowed me to try hers on!
Sbelle, I really do feel that you "need" these earrings to round out your amazing collection !!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I considered the cosmos but decided they looked heavier and denser on the ear and far more formal.  The frivole with the 3 dimensional petals just had a lighter look.  All gorgeous though...


----------



## sbelle

I found *I'll Take Two's* cosmos picture.  Lovely!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole said:


> This should be it!


Thank you for the eye candy.  I didn't think I would like it because I am a YG lady and I thought WG and turquoise is such a common combination.  But, I was pleasantly surprised!  It looks lovely!  Thank you again for sharing the picture


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Y'all are the best!  Thank you!
> 
> I do have the pave frivole and never realized how similar they look.  Because the frivole sit up off the ear, I imagined they were very different.  That being said, I have been thinking about the yellow gold which would make them a different look.
> 
> My SA at VCA NYC has the medium in yellow gold and they are incredible!



Maybe it will help to see them side by side.  So, here is Thimp modeling the Pave Frivole and Cosmos.  On the ear, they look completely different.  YG Cosmos would definitely be a very nice addition to your collection


----------



## tbbbjb

Sbelle: Here are some YG Cosmos earclips for your viewing pleasure, sorry they are not modeling pictures.  I believe these pictures came from eBay.  Again, hopefully it is ok to repost someone else's photos.  I would give credit if I could and I am only doing it for our viewing pleasure and of course for enabling purposes.  LOL.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I found *I'll Take Two's* cosmos picture.  Lovely!!



Beautiful, *I'll Take Two*!  I hope you are enjoying them as they are quite becoming on you!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Maybe it will help to see them side by side.  So, here is Thimp modeling the Pave Frivole and Cosmos.  On the ear, they look completely different.  YG Cosmos would definitely be a very nice addition to your collection



Lovely pics!  Thanks for finding them for us again and thanks to *Thimp* for sharing them.



tbbbjb said:


> Sbelle: Here are some YG Cosmos earclips for your viewing pleasure, sorry they are not modeling pictures.  I believe these pictures came from eBay.  Again, hopefully it is ok to repost someone else's photos.  I would give credit if I could and I am only doing it for our viewing pleasure.



These are so gorgeous in yellow gold--  a real wow!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> These are so gorgeous in yellow gold--  a real wow!



Yes, they are and if I am recalling correctly you do not have any YG diamond pave earclips yet.  Although, you do have a jaw dropping VCA diamond earclips family.  I am reposting your family photo.  I hope it is ok.  They are just so beautiful!  What a beautiful sight for all to see before bedtime here in the US.  

Without further ado, Sbelle's jaw dropping VCA diamond earclips family:


----------



## tbbbjb

Sbelle:  I am curious about the size difference between the small and medium Cosmos earclips on.  Thimp's Cosmos are the small and look just right on her.  I would think the medium might be overpowering depending on your ears and face.  How did they look when you tried them on?  Of course, you do have the larger frivoles (if memory serves me) so if you can rock those I am sure you can rock these as well!  Oh, this is so exciting!  I am glad I could help and enable you dear Sbelle.  You are a doll to share your AMAZING collection with us!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Yes, they are and if I am recalling correctly you do not have any YG diamond pave earclips yet.  Although, you do have a jaw dropping VCA diamond earclips family.  I am reposting your family photo.  I hope it is ok.  They are just so beautiful!  What a beautiful sight for all to see before bedtime here in the US.
> 
> Without further ado, Sbelle's jaw dropping VCA diamond earclips family:



Lol -- I actually do have the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave too.  Not sure why they weren't included in my photo.  And as much as I adore my frivole pave, the yg vintage alhambra get commented on a lot more.



tbbbjb said:


> Sbelle:  I am curious about the size difference between the small and medium Cosmos earclips on.  Thimp's Cosmos are the small and look just right on her.  I would think the medium might be overpowering depending on your ears and face.  How did they look when you tried them on?  Of course, you do have the larger frivoles (if memory serves me) so if you can rock those I am sure you can rock these as well!  Oh, this is so exciting!  I am glad I could help and enable you dear Sbelle.  You are a doll to share your AMAZING collection with us!



I agree *Thimp's * look like the perfect size.  I tried the mediums on at VCA and thought they looked beautiful but really blingy.  I think the small would be worn more easily.

You are a great enabler!  I would love the cosmos-- just now have to figure out who is going to pay for them!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Lol -- I actually do have the vintage alhambra yellow gold pave too.  Not sure why they weren't included in my photo.  And as much as I adore my frivole pave, the yg vintage alhambra get commented on a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree *Thimp's * look like the perfect size.  I tried the mediums on at VCA and thought they looked beautiful but really blingy.  I think the small would be worn more easily.
> 
> You are a great enabler!  I would love the cosmos-- just now have to figure out who is going to pay for them!



Well, Christmas is right around the corner and I hear you have been a VERY good girl this year   And if you celebrate Hanukkah it starts on Wednesday night so who knows...  I seem to recall your lovely DH gifting you those gorgeous Fleurettes.  I would say it wouldn't hurt to drop a few hints.  And, of course, once acquired please indulge us with a picture.  I am currently on a ban until the lapis comes out and then I am seriously TOAST!


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole said:


> Lapis?  Did you say lapis?  Are they planning on introducing lapis in vintage alhambra, and if so, do you know when????  At the top of my list . . .


[FONT=&quot]IDK, but I hope for my sake NOT soon as I cannot afford to purchase a complete set and that is what I end up doing with ALL my VCA pieces.  It has so far just been rumored, nothing official.  In 2009, they offered an LE alternating lapis and yellow gold clovers and another LE which had alternating malachite and yellow gold and since the all malachite came out this spring, everyone has been hoping for a re-release of the vintage Alhambra lapis.  If you must feed your addiction right now, a fellow Tpf made me aware of a gorgeous lapis vintage Alhambra pendant on eBay.  I like the 10 motif necklaces better personally, but this piece is a stunner for sure.  You should check her out and I think they are taking offers.  You must be just like me, my ears perk up at the mere suggestion of lapis, unfortunately it is still just a rumor, but the malachite started that way as well, so there is hope  [/FONT]


----------



## Candice0985

tbbbjb said:


> [FONT=&quot]IDK, but I hope for my sake NOT soon as I cannot afford to purchase a complete set and that is what I end up doing with ALL my VCA pieces.  It has so far just been rumored, nothing official.  In 2009, they offered an LE alternating lapis and yellow gold clovers and another LE which had alternating malachite and yellow gold and since the all malachite came out this spring, everyone has been hoping for a re-release of the vintage Alhambra lapis.  If you must feed your addiction right now, a fellow Tpf made me aware of a gorgeous lapis vintage Alhambra pendant on eBay.  I like the 10 motif necklaces better personally, but this piece is a stunner for sure.  You should check her out and I think they are taking offers.  You must be just like me, my ears perk up at the mere suggestion of lapis, unfortunately it is still just a rumor, but the malachite started that way as well, so there is hope  [/FONT]



do you have the link to the lapis single motif? I cannot seem to find it!


----------



## I'll take two

tbbbjb said:


> Beautiful, *I'll Take Two*!  I hope you are enjoying them as they are quite becoming on you!





sbelle said:


> I found *I'll Take Two's* cosmos picture.  Lovely!!


Thanks ladies, I fell in love with the Cosmos range at first sight and wear it all the time .


tbbbjb said:


> Sbelle: Here are some YG Cosmos earclips for your viewing pleasure, sorry they are not modeling pictures.  I believe these pictures came from eBay.  Again, hopefully it is ok to repost someone else's photos.  I would give credit if I could and I am only doing it for our viewing pleasure and of course for enabling purposes.  LOL.



Wow these are certainly different enough to justify . Gorgeous !!!
The gold colour certainly makes the diamonds pop a bit like the Perlee diamond motif bangle in rose gold .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Frivole said:


> You're a doll for pointing out the lapis pendant.  I saw it and it's cute, but I'm afraid I'm a 20-motif girl.  (Have you noticed there's been several lapis pieces of late-a few pendants and some gorgeous Magic earrings which I didn't even know were ever made in lapis), but I digress.  I'm about to take the plunge on the ltd ed. LE (frightful), but if lapis were on the horizon, I would hoarde my scheckels and wait.  Hence the question . . .
> SA's are not always helpful and I always wonder if they are being entirely honest, after all, why not sell the LE today and the lapis tomorrow?
> Anyway, thanks for the chat!


Historically my SA has provided great intel (she's a manager) and so far, nothing new....no word on lapis.
VCA is aware that there is a huge interest.


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> Sbelle: Here are some YG Cosmos earclips for your viewing pleasure, sorry they are not modeling pictures.  I believe these pictures came from eBay.  Again, hopefully it is ok to repost someone else's photos.  I would give credit if I could and I am only doing it for our viewing pleasure and of course for enabling purposes.  LOL.



These are stunning! I agree, *sbelle* - go for the yellow gold. They are so beautiful, and rich looking.


----------



## Candice0985

Frivole said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a345f47fe
> Ebay item no.
> 181267286014



thank you!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Candice0985 said:


> thank you!


Is this definitively authentic?  Maybe its just not something I have seen but the chain seems off to me as does that oval plate in the chain.  My apologies if I am mistaken.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Does anyone own the small cosmos ear clips?  I am trying to find modeling pictures so I can see the size when worn.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



Sbelle, I found this modeling shot on eBay.  They are 2.62 TCW in YG.  I am editing this to say that these are the smalls, although they seem to look bigger than Thimp's.
Here is the link to the auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...57746?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item2eca705f92


----------



## Hermesaholic

Frivole said:


> I saw that too.  But read her listing.  She states that this is an older piece and the markings are different from the newer items.  Also, she had chain added, and VCA would not have done the repair unless it was authentic.  She also has the repair receipt and says the serial numbers on the repair receipt match the necklace.
> Based on the way this is set, not to mention the fact lapis alhambra hasn't been in production for years, it is probably from the '70's, so I would expect some differences.


I know I saw all that -but I have seen and own older pieces and I have personally not seen that oval plaque.  I do know that the clasp is typical of the older pieces.  I am deeply suspicious of some of these listings--paranoia I guess


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> Sbelle, I found this modeling shot on eBay.  I could be mistaken, but these look like the medium size.  They are 2.62 TCW.
> Here is the link to the auction:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Van-Cleef-A...57746?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item2eca705f92



Beautiful pictures!  I agree they look bigger than the small, but the price seems like they might be the small.  Whatever size they are, they are gorgeous.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Beautiful pictures!  I agree they look bigger than the small, but the price seems like they might be the small.  Whatever size they are, they are gorgeous.



I just checked the VCA website and you are correct.  It makes more sense that these are the small ($35,700 current retail) as opposed to the medium ($49,500 current retail)  I guess I just assumed that with that carat weight they would be the mediums.  I wonder what the medium carat weight is?  Anywho, it is nice to see a modeling shot of the YG ones.  I think they look decadent.  After seeing this picture, I would think one would be VERY happy to own the small size as they are substantial.  I cannot even imagine how big the mediums would be on....


----------



## Candice0985

Hermesaholic said:


> Is this definitively authentic?  Maybe its just not something I have seen but the chain seems off to me as does that oval plate in the chain.  My apologies if I am mistaken.



I don't know I only own a few vca items I'm not someone who could authenticate it.  I would  have my SA look at it anyone else doubt it's authenticity?


----------



## MYH

Hi everyone - was just in NYC this weekend and saw the new unveiled store on 5th.  It is magnificent.  If you are in the area, you must stop by.  I would say the decor is modern and vintage all at the same time.  I think it was designed to not look like it was brand spanking new...rather a classic understated deco kind of look.

I got roped into looking at many pieces but did not by any.  They have a magic malachite necklace and a 20 motif vintage malachite necklace, both of which were offered to me.  Unfortunately, unless another alhambra piece takes my breath away, I think I need to move onto  cosmos or frivole.

Anyways, I thought I would stop by this thread and give an update since I was told the newly redesigned store only opened on Nov 21.

Also, the new Bergdorf Christmas windows have been unveiled.  I guess I am jaded from the NYC glitz but I thought they were only OK.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> I just checked the VCA website and you are correct.  It makes more sense that these are the small ($35,700 current retail) as opposed to the medium ($49,500 current retail)  I guess I just assumed that with that carat weight they would be the mediums.  I wonder what the medium carat weight is?  Anywho, it is nice to see a modeling shot of the YG ones.  I think they look decadent.  After seeing this picture, I would think one would be VERY happy to own the small size as they are substantial.  I cannot even imagine how big the mediums would be on....


The SA in NYC had the medium size on. 
Trust me, they were TDF. 
Very special earrings indeed.  
I wear the medium yg frivole earrings all the time however..


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago! 

Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon. 

I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Dode99 said:


> I'm adoring the malachite stone and would like to get a ring. Which ring do you ladies prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: @ishop4u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert but I read that malachite is fragile and should avoid water. I'm kinda afraid of getting the bracelet since the stone isn't durable



The one on your finger! This is one I'm hoping to get next!


----------



## cung

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!



Your VCA collection of malachite is so gorgous. Congrats.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cung said:


> Your VCA collection of malachite is so gorgous. Congrats.



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!



You can really can see the beauty in your photos, congrats on such gorgeous pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!


Truly beautiful!


----------



## MYH

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!


I adore malachite.  Love your set.  Congratulations.


----------



## dialv

Your malachite pieces are amazing. Love the 10 motif!


----------



## sjunky13

VCA lovers, how rare is turquoise? If I sell my 5 motif yg bracelet, will I regret it? 
Is it hard to find? I called a few stores and they said they have none and it is a wait. 

A friend here said I should keep onto it. Confused!


----------



## Hermesaholic

sjunky13 said:


> VCA lovers, how rare is turquoise? If I sell my 5 motif yg bracelet, will I regret it?
> Is it hard to find? I called a few stores and they said they have none and it is a wait.
> 
> A friend here said I should keep onto it. Confused!


there is plenty--i think it is designed to direct people to other things and scare people into buying


----------



## sjunky13

Hermesaholic said:


> there is plenty--i think it is designed to direct people to other things and scare people into buying


I called NYC, Naples and Short Hills, no one had any, said it would be a while. I want to sell it, just don't want to miss out if I needed to buy it back, LOL. That is always the case! LOL.


----------



## sjunky13

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!



How gorgeous! Perfect set!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hello fellow VCA lovers!  If anyone comes across a pair of sweet alhambra mini earstuds in YG turquoise, can you PM me, please?  Thanking you in advance!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I called NYC, Naples and Short Hills, no one had any, said it would be a while. I want to sell it, just don't want to miss out if I needed to buy it back, LOL. That is always the case! LOL.


I hope that you decide to keep your bracelet. 
Several weeks ago I purchased turquoise ear clips. 
The turquoise isn't as readily available here in the US but it does pop up from time to time. 
If you love the color bracelet that you have now ,should you later attempt to replace it you might have a tough time finding the same shade.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that you decide to keep your bracelet.
> Several weeks ago I purchased turquoise ear clips.
> The turquoise isn't as readily available here in the US but it does pop up from time to time.
> If you love the color bracelet that you have now ,should you later attempt to replace it you might have a tough time finding the same shade.



True, the color is rich and deep and gorgeous. I have been calling around and Turquoise is low here. I wonder why?

I would love to see your ear clips!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> True, the color is rich and deep and gorgeous. I have been calling around and Turquoise is low here. I wonder why?
> 
> I would love to see your ear clips!



A while back my SA told me that VCA was having trouble sourcing turquoise that meets their standards.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sjunky13 said:


> VCA lovers, how rare is turquoise? If I sell my 5 motif yg bracelet, will I regret it?
> Is it hard to find? I called a few stores and they said they have none and it is a wait.
> 
> A friend here said I should keep onto it. Confused!



I've been wanting that combo but no one had it when I looked into it. It is rare!


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I've been wanting that combo but no one had it when I looked into it. It is rare!



TY for the confirmation! It really is stunning!


----------



## Hed Kandi

sjunky13 said:


> TY for the confirmation! It really is stunning!


 

i'd keep it! its a treasure.


----------



## Hed Kandi

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!


 

exquisite!


----------



## dialv

I waited almost a year for mine to come in and almost gave up on it. I hardly wear it but love to look at it, I would keep it if it were me.


----------



## MYH

sjunky13 said:


> I called NYC, Naples and Short Hills, no one had any, said it would be a while. I want to sell it, just don't want to miss out if I needed to buy it back, LOL. That is always the case! LOL.


Sjunky13 - IMO, If you want to sell it and use the money to pay for a necessity, I say go for it.  If you don't have the money from the sale earmarked and are already thinking of buying it back, keep it.  Just my two cents.


----------



## misssoph

Hello ladies,  I hope you can help me, but I apologies if this question is out of order!

I really love the Christmas malachite pendant. I am thinking of selling one of my other Alhambra pieces that I rarely wear to free up funds for it. I am not trying to advertise so I won't say what it is.....

For those who have sold VCA on eBay how do list it, eg as auction or Buy it now, and what discount off retail price should I realistically expect to sell it for.

I ask because previously when selling a Tiffany ring as buyit now I got a lot of unsolicited offers and messages telling me price was unrealistic offering to buyit for far less than it actually sold for, some of these from resellers.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

misssoph said:


> Hello ladies,  I hope you can help me, but I apologies if this question is out of order!
> 
> I really love the Christmas malachite pendant. I am thinking of selling one of my other Alhambra pieces that I rarely wear to free up funds for it. I am not trying to advertise so I won't say what it is.....
> 
> For those who have sold VCA on eBay how do list it, eg as auction or Buy it now, and what discount off retail price should I realistically expect to sell it for.
> 
> I ask because previously when selling a Tiffany ring as buyit now I got a lot of unsolicited offers and messages telling me price was unrealistic offering to buyit for far less than it actually sold for, some of these from resellers.


Have you tried the eBay forum?
I wish I had better advice for you....


----------



## Hermes June

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I finally received my Malachite Xmas Limited Edition pendant that I ordered about a month ago!
> 
> Here it is, along with my other Malachite pieces. Can't stop staring at the pretty green. And I'm hoping to add a matching ring sometime soon.
> 
> I apologize for the crappy iphone pics in advance. These pics don't do justice to the beauty of the Malachite, but I just want to share with every one ASAP!



Your Malachite collections is TDF!! Congrats!!


----------



## bags to die for

Just picked a ring up today. My VCA ring stack.

Estelle ring platinum in smallest width, Rose gold Perlee in large, white gold Perlee in medium.


----------



## cung

bags to die for said:


> Just picked a ring up today. My VCA ring stack.
> 
> Estelle ring platinum in smallest width, Rose gold Perlee in large, white gold Perlee in medium.



So elegant. Would you post modelling pics?


----------



## I'll take two

So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
The long Magic pendant being one of them .


----------



## Junkenpo

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .



oh these are precious!  I love the serpenti line and that ring is to die for! those pieces look great together!


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .



What a beautiful addition to your already stunning collection!


----------



## Florasun

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


Love this combo! Congrats!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


 


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi ladies. Can I just say that I am loving all of your gorgeous items, but I am in big trouble! I am not a big jewellery person but I am wanting to buy my daughter a sweet Alhambra piece. There is no VCA store here in Australia. Can anyone please recommend an SA who would ship it here in Australia? TIA.


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


Lovely additions in deed


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .



Lovely!!


----------



## tae

I'll take two, these look incredible together 
VCA and B ;  a beautiful combination!


----------



## Bethc

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .




Both are gorgeous!  Love the earrings!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


These earrings are just so special.
Congrats to everyone on their vca pieces.


----------



## I'll take two

CATEYES said:


> Lovely additions in deed





einseine said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!!





Florasun said:


> Love this combo! Congrats!





Frivole said:


> They're very beautiful! Wear them well.





Suzie said:


> What a beautiful addition to your already stunning collection!


Thank you so much for your kind comments !!!



Junkenpo said:


> oh these are precious!  I love the serpenti line and that ring is to die for! those pieces look great together!


Thank you , the Serpenti line has something for everyone ,so much choice !!!


----------



## I'll take two

Sammyjoe said:


> These earrings are just so special.
> Congrats to everyone on their vca pieces.





Bethc said:


> Both are gorgeous!  Love the earrings!





tae said:


> I'll take two, these look incredible together
> VCA and B ;  a beautiful combination!


Thank you ladies !!



sbelle said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you .
I have done a quick pic of the small Cosmos against some Vintage and Lotus earrings .
Will post them in the reference thread when my hubby has downloaded them for me .


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .



Congrats, they both are spectacular!!! Btw, did you by any chance get a ballpark price of what the long Magic pave pendant will be? That would be a to die for piece!!! I hope it really happens!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .



Many congrats, they are stunning!


----------



## MYH

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


These pieces are amazing.  You scored!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .




Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## I'll take two

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats, they both are spectacular!!! Btw, did you by any chance get a ballpark price of what the long Magic pave pendant will be? That would be a to die for piece!!! I hope it really happens!!!


Thanks will PM you the price . I have been told that they will be available from next November . Don't have firm info on any other items but will ask . They are also making me a BTF ring at standard price so maybe that is going to be part of the new range.


cupcake34 said:


> Many congrats, they are stunning!





MYH said:


> These pieces are amazing.  You scored!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!!


That's so much.


----------



## cung

I would like to ask you vca experts here a favour. Could you have a look at this ring and tell me whether it is authentic or not http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321121628177
I have been eyeing this ring for a while and it's still be there, maybe without box or paper you hardly prove it's real vca? It does has some "stain" which is weird for such a high end jewelry don't you think? I have never bought any vca and really need your help here. Thanks a lot


----------



## Strawberryplums

Where would be the best place in nyc to get the mini sweet alhambra studs....price/selection...?


----------



## Bethc

Strawberryplums said:


> Where would be the best place in nyc to get the mini sweet alhambra studs....price/selection...?



The only place they sell VCA in NYC is the VCA store, which is on 57th/5th in the Bergdorf's building.


----------



## Strawberryplums

Do you think the onyx or the mother of pearl would be best for day to day wear...?


----------



## Junkenpo

cung said:


> I would like to ask you vca experts here a favour. Could you have a look at this ring and tell me whether it is authentic or not http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321121628177
> I have been eyeing this ring for a while and it's still be there, maybe without box or paper you hardly prove it's real vca? It does has some "stain" which is weird for such a high end jewelry don't you think? I have never bought any vca and really need your help here. Thanks a lot



I can't comment on authenticity very well as I don't have ring, but it does look very close to the earrings I have from the Frivole line. As far as the stain goes... gold can/does tarnish in response to body chemistry... the acidity of the skin, perfumes, soaps, etc, especially if one is not obsessive about cleaning and you're the type that has strong acidity of the skin. 

With this one, you may need to have a jeweler polish it to remove the tarnish, if a jewelry cleaning mix doesn't work. 



Strawberryplums said:


> Do you think the onyx or the mother of pearl would be best for day to day wear...?



Are you thinking bracelet or necklace or earrings?  I think onyx holds up very well, I have the bracelet.  The MOP is surprisingly hardy though you might have to be a little more careful. Ultimately, it comes down to color palette choice... what would work better with your day-to-day wardrobe and skin tone?


----------



## I'll take two

BBC said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!!





MYH said:


> These pieces are amazing.  You scored!





cupcake34 said:


> Many congrats, they are stunning!



Sorry ladies,my reply should have read THANKS so much LOL


----------



## I'll take two

Strawberryplums said:


> Do you think the onyx or the mother of pearl would be best for day to day wear...?


Both would be great for everyday so it depends on your preferred choice of gold and stone combination .
Onyx is harder wearing than MOP


----------



## Strawberryplums

Earrings...


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can anyone help me - do the mother of pearl, black onyx and turquoise require special care ? Can anyof them be worn when showering ?? Reason I ask is because if I buy a 5 motif bracelet I'm likely to forget to take it off ever 
Thank you


----------



## Nicki828

xblackxstarx said:


> Can anyone help me - do the mother of pearl, black onyx and turquoise require special care ? Can anyof them be worn when showering ?? Reason I ask is because if I buy a 5 motif bracelet I'm likely to forget to take it off ever
> Thank you


 

Though maybe not the correct answer - I wear my MOP sweet bracelet all the time and I haven't noticed any change.


----------



## I'll take two

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats, they both are spectacular!!! Btw, did you by any chance get a ballpark price of what the long Magic pave pendant will be? That would be a to die for piece!!! I hope it really happens!!!


Hi ,Just letting you know your PM box is full so I can't reply to your message at the moment .


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I love the Magic pave pieces!


----------



## Aimee3

xblackxstarx said:


> Can anyone help me - do the mother of pearl, black onyx and turquoise require special care ? Can anyof them be worn when showering ?? Reason I ask is because if I buy a 5 motif bracelet I'm likely to forget to take it off ever
> Thank you



I can't comment on black onyx or the turquoise, but I know when I bought my mother of pearl alhambra necklace, they told me NOT to shower with it and to make sure I don't spray perfume on it either.  I've followed what I was told (for me it's not a problem to take a necklace on and off, but a bracelet can sometimes be trickier to do yourself) and mine looks brand new and it's not new at all.


----------



## beansbeans

xblackxstarx said:


> Can anyone help me - do the mother of pearl, black onyx and turquoise require special care ? Can anyof them be worn when showering ?? Reason I ask is because if I buy a 5 motif bracelet I'm likely to forget to take it off ever
> Thank you



I have the butterfly pendant in MOP and wore it a lot over the summer.  I noticed that the underside that lays against my skin has lost a little bit of lustre, and I do clean it often with a vca cloth.  I've also rinsed it a few times with plain warm water.  I'd be careful about wearing it to the gym or getting lotions and perfume on it.


----------



## Junkenpo

I don't wear my onyx to bed or in the shower, but I don't baby it when I'm out. So that means washing hands, playing with DS at the park, even occasional dunks at the beach.  It still looks great to me.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'll take two said:


> Hi ,Just letting you know your PM box is full so I can't reply to your message at the moment .



Hi hun, I just cleared it. Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

what does everyone think of this auction? is it real but vintage? the craftsmanship looks off to me for VCA....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181274660523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#viTabs_0


----------



## bagsforme

^that looks way off even for vintage.  Parts of it look glued on


----------



## Candice0985

bagsforme said:


> ^that looks way off even for vintage.  Parts of it look glued on



hmm yeah, I have also never seen VCA hallmarked as just "Van Cleef"


----------



## Junkenpo

What makes me super suspicious is the use of "styled" in the title and description. That's usually code for "inspired by and looks kind of like but not actually the real thing.

That it supposedly is hallmarked makes it worse.


----------



## MYH

Candice0985 said:


> what does everyone think of this auction? is it real but vintage? the craftsmanship looks off to me for VCA....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181274660523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#viTabs_0


This is a no-go.


----------



## chocolagirl

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


wow so pretty!! I love rose gold


----------



## bagconomics

Hi all, m new to the thread... My new purchase , official VCA FAN


----------



## beachy10

bagconomics said:


> Hi all, m new to the thread... My new purchase , official VCA FAN


 
Beautiful, congrats! It's a slippery slope.


----------



## beachy10

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .


 
wowzer! amazing. I'd love to see some modeling pictures.


----------



## cung

bagconomics said:


> Hi all, m new to the thread... My new purchase , official VCA FAN



Is it the mini version? Love the colour and bet the size is right for everyday wear. Mod pics plzzz


----------



## I'll take two

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I love the Magic pave pieces!


Thank you ,the pave has been such a big addiction of mine .


chocolagirl said:


> wow so pretty!! I love rose gold


Thank you so much .


bagconomics said:


> Hi all, m new to the thread... My new purchase , official VCA FAN


Very pretty congrats .


beachy10 said:


> wowzer! amazing. I'd love to see some modeling pictures.


Thanks very much Will do some pics as I don't think think anyone has posted modelling shots of the Magic size earrings .


----------



## beachy10

Strawberryplums said:


> Do you think the onyx or the mother of pearl would be best for day to day wear...?[/QUOTE
> 
> onyx - if you don't want to worry about getting perfume or hair spray on it. MOP's lustre can dull without proper care.
> 
> with my onyx i had to buff it often because i could see oils build up.


----------



## j0s1e267

I'll take two said:


> So excited ,have received my special order Rose gold diamond pave Magic earrings .
> Shown her with my rose gold Serpenti ring .
> I understand that from the end of next year some rose gold pave diamond pieces will be standard worldwide items .
> The long Magic pendant being one of them .





Dearest G, I just had to login and take a look at your lovely pictures!  Congratulations!  They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  Wear them in good health!  Any modeling pics???


----------



## I'll take two

j0s1e267 said:


> Dearest G, I just had to login and take a look at your lovely pictures!  Congratulations!  They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!  Wear them in good health!  Any modeling pics???


Thanks so much Sweetie , I have been dreaming about the rose gold Cosmos all day and its all your fault for telling me  .LOL 
I had told my poor DH I was just about done with VCA



beachy10 said:


> wowzer! amazing. I'd love to see some modeling pictures.



Sorry it is a bad quality pic . Will have to do some more in day light .


----------



## Onye54

I didn't even know how beautiful VCA was until I joined this site...now I'm always at my local Neiman Marcus store stalking the VCA section...dreaming of one day owning one of those beauties!

Thanks a lot ladies for starting a new obsession for me!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

I'll take two said:


> Thanks so much Sweetie , I have been dreaming about the rose gold Cosmos all day and its all your fault for telling me  .LOL
> I had told my poor DH I was just about done with VCA
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it is a bad quality pic . Will have to do some more in day light .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421707



Wow simply amazing!!! Rose gold Cosmos??? Do share


----------



## sbelle

I'll take two said:


> I had told my poor DH I was just about done with VCA



  I thought I was done too!


----------



## chaneljewel

When I get a new piece, I think ok I'm satisfied...but then...I see another and start the wish again!


----------



## Bethc

chaneljewel said:


> When I get a new piece, I think ok I'm satisfied...but then...I see another and start the wish again!




That happens to me all the time, welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Candice0985 said:


> what does everyone think of this auction? is it real but vintage? the craftsmanship looks off to me for VCA....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181274660523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#viTabs_0






Seller trying to fool you.   Van Cleef and Arpels "styled" in other words, a knockoff.


----------



## bagconomics

beachy10 said:


> Beautiful, congrats! It's a slippery slope.



Tks dear!


----------



## bagconomics

cung said:


> Is it the mini version? Love the colour and bet the size is right for everyday wear. Mod pics plzzz


Yes , it's the mini version ... Will take mod pics


----------



## bagconomics

I'll take two said:


> Thank you ,the pave has been such a big addiction of mine .
> 
> Thank you so much .
> 
> Very pretty congrats .
> 
> Thanks very much Will do some pics as I don't think think anyone has posted modelling shots of the Magic size earrings .



Tks


----------



## londondolly

Soooo lucky to have found these! Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Turquoise with yellow gold..


----------



## bagsforme

^That's stunning.  My fav color combo.

Did you find it at a boutique?  

I found a single motif pendant after several months of waiting.


----------



## lubird217

Fifth Avenue this evening....


----------



## Florasun

Onye54 said:


> I didn't even know how beautiful VCA was until I joined this site...now I'm always at my local Neiman Marcus store stalking the VCA section...dreaming of one day owning one of those beauties!
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies for starting a new obsession for me!



Be careful! It can become an expensive addiction!


----------



## Florasun

lubird217 said:


> Fifth Avenue this evening....



O. M. G. 

Beautiful! How many guards were standing around it? (I bet we could take 'em...)


----------



## lubird217

Florasun said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> Beautiful! How many guards were standing around it? (I bet we could take 'em...)



Just pick one clover for me!


----------



## Junkenpo

I dont' have the necessary imagination to visualize the life style that could afford that necklace. Amazing!


----------



## Indecisive23

What do people think of the quality of VCA wrist waches?


----------



## cung

Onye54 said:


> I didn't even know how beautiful VCA was until I joined this site...now I'm always at my local Neiman Marcus store stalking the VCA section...dreaming of one day owning one of those beauties!
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies for starting a new obsession for me!



Haha totally understand what you're saying. It's no harm for just dreaming right. It's good for me there is no VCA boutique nearby so I don't have to be a stalker &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## cung

Junkenpo said:


> I dont' have the necessary imagination to visualize the life style that could afford that necklace. Amazing!



That's the first thing pop up in my head too. With the "unrealistic" price (for me) for VCA diamond pieces, the price of this should be in the sky, maybe roughly 10 figures &#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## londondolly

Yes, we were lucky cos we had a new VCA store opening and they were given these for sale!



QUOTE=bagsforme;25828286]  ^That's stunning.  My fav color combo.

Did you find it at a boutique?  

I found a single motif pendant after several months of waiting.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eliwon

londondolly said:


> Soooo lucky to have found these! Vintage Alhambra bracelet in Turquoise with yellow gold..


You are really lucky! Where is the new store? I visited Bond Streeet store on Friday, and was told that people have waited for more than 8 months for their turqoise pieces, and no information when (if?) they actually will receive them. Malachite is flying off the shelves worldwide, so whoever wants and sees it, just grab it!


----------



## dialv

I waited about 1 year for my tuquoise yg 5 motif, it is a beautiful piece though and well worth the wait.  londondolly your bracelet is beautiful, I love the shade of turquoise.


----------



## londondolly

Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:

20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.


----------



## Hed Kandi

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.



Congrats! You lucky gal!


----------



## Junkenpo

*dead faint* 

It's so beautiful!! I love turquoise with yellow gold. It makes me feel like I have  sunlight and sky always with me.

You have a sweet DH and a lovely necklace!


----------



## MyDogTink

lubird217 said:


> Fifth Avenue this evening....



Holy cow. I would have been licking the glass. Lol.


----------



## Bethc

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.




What a great hubby!, congratulations!  I have the WG/turquoise 20 motif and it's one of my favorite pieces!!


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi everyone!  I have been stalking this forum for a little while and I am so overwhelmed by all your beautiful pieces&#8230;  I love vca and have been thinking for a long time about which diamond earrings to get as "everyday" wear.    I have two pairs of sweet alhambra ear studs that I love (onyx/YG and turquoise/YG).  I am pretty sure that I would like to go with the Fleurette, and there seems to be a good deal on a pair on ebay - but not so good it doesn't seem realistic.  Are any of you familiar with this seller and/or can you offer any feedback on what you perceive to be the authenticity of these earrings?  
Item number:151185088316


----------



## Suzie

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.



What an amazing husband, I am cousins with you as I have it in the white gold.


----------



## twitspie

VCA event last night

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-plunging-gown-Van-Cleef--Arpels-event.html


----------



## Florasun

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.



This is just lovely! Congrats!


----------



## gonesburger

MyDogTink said:


> Holy cow. I would have been licking the glass. Lol.




This is art. Thanks for posting!


----------



## phillj12

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.




Wow! Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## chaneljewel

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.



What a sweet dh!!


----------



## xianni

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.


What a beautify set! love it love it, your hubby is so sweet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

londondolly said:


> Still in shock becos we bought the Turquoise bracelet during the day, but DH surprised me with this when he came back in the evening!:rockettes:
> 
> 20 motif Vintage Alhambra Turquoise with yellow gold.


What a generous husband!
Beautiful!


----------



## Junkenpo

Playing with my husband's camera today... here's a shot... picking clovers. lol


----------



## honeybeez

I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise earrings and necklace. Omg..this is my most expensive earrings ever! Do u think i am crazy to spend this amount of money?


----------



## cung

Junkenpo said:


> Playing with my husband's camera today... here's a shot... picking clovers. lol



Beautiful! Modelling pics plzzzz


----------



## luvmydiego

You all have such amazing pieces! I love the delicate look to this line, simple and gorgeous!

For someone that can not purchase in person as I have no store near. Does the online store change it's inventory often if you are looking for a certain piece?  I adore the RG but mostly wear WG and would love a bracelet in Alhambra line to stack with WG Love bracelet. I am just thinking without a store near I will be limited by online shop only inventory.


----------



## kimber418

Junkenpo said:


> Playing with my husband's camera today... here's a shot... picking clovers. lol
> 
> 
> Oh my!  I love those earrings.  I have the small YG frivole but I would love to add the large also.  They are the most beautiful earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Playing with my husband's camera today... here's a shot... picking clovers. lol


I love these earrings!  
We're earring twins...


----------



## MYH

New Van Cleef Catalogue arrived in the mail today.  Lots of lovely pictures.  Let me know if you want to see anything in particular.


----------



## **Ann**

honeybeez said:


> I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise earrings and necklace. Omg..this is my most expensive earrings ever! Do u think i am crazy to spend this amount of money?



Could you please post a modeling pic with the necklace? Would love to get a feel for the size. Thank you!


----------



## Hermesaholic

MYH said:


> New Van Cleef Catalogue arrived in the mail today.  Lots of lovely pictures.  Let me know if you want to see anything in particular.


yes it was quite different and spectacular.  kind of depressing--all those special pieces totally out of reach to mere mortals


----------



## ilikechloe

I'm wondering if anyone have any information about the next price increase????  Thanks!


----------



## einseine

Can someone help me!!!  These have different names, but the difference is just the colour???  Thanks!

Socrate 3-flower earclips, yellow gold, diamond
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARB14400/socrate-3-flower-earclips

Socrate earclips, small model, white gold, diamond
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/VCARB14300/socrate-earclips-small-model

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Junkenpo

For a pop of color, I like the yellow gold socrate 3 flower earclips! so cute!


----------



## chaneljewel

I like the yg Socrate earrings too.


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> For a pop of color, I like the yellow gold socrate 3 flower earclips! so cute!


 


chaneljewel said:


> I like the yg Socrate earrings too.


 
I get it.  They are the same design & price.
Thanks for your input!  Actually, I am leaning towards the YG one!


----------



## xianni

like yellow gold too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The YG are special and different.
If you already have VCA diamond earrings in wg, I would get these in yg.


----------



## bagsforme

Just got my bracelet back from VCA.  Had them polish it and add a few links.   They were suppose to restrike the serial and vca 750 stamp.  They only did the serial which doesn't look like the original.  I called very upset because I feel it devalues my piece without the vca 750.  Haven't heard back yet.  I'm so angry and upset.


----------



## perleegirl

Help! My R/G Perlee Dia Clover bracelet is lonely. I am thinking of adding a signature Perlee to keep it company. Any suggestions on color?


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> Playing with my husband's camera today... here's a shot... picking clovers. lol


Ha ha! I want to find these clovers growing in my backyard!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

perleegirl said:


> Help! My R/G Perlee Dia Clover bracelet is lonely. I am thinking of adding a signature Perlee to keep it company. Any suggestions on color?


I think you need the pave version now ....
Same gold as your diamond clover bracelet.


----------



## einseine

xianni said:


> like yellow gold too.


 
Thanks!  It seems everyone loves yg one.



texasgirliegirl said:


> The YG are special and different.
> If you already have VCA diamond earrings in wg, I would get these in yg.


 
Thanks TGG!  I decided to collect more earrings as I PMed you.   Yes, I have vintage alhambra diamond earrings in wg.  I would probably pick the YG one, but I'll try on both and make a decision.


----------



## perleegirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think you need the pave version now ....
> Same gold as your diamond clover bracelet.


LOL! 
That would be lovely, but not happening anytime soon. Actually, I was just in New York and tried it on. Although I do plan to add the W/G clover in the future, for now I am only considering the signature bracelet. I am just not sure if I want another P/G or W/G. 
Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## sbelle

Thought I'd share this size comparison picture from my trip to VCA a few weeks ago

Vintage Alhambra, small Cosmos, medium Cosmos


----------



## Longchamp

the medium YG cosmos.  A stealth reveal, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbelle

Longchamp said:


> the medium YG cosmos.  A stealth reveal, thanks for sharing.



Lol-- although certainly my style of reveal,no purchase yet!  The last pair of yellow gold mediums in US sold during the first week of December so they are special order only  now.  We know how long it takes to get a special order from VCA-- 5-6 months


----------



## I'll take two

Junkenpo said:


> Playing with my husband's camera today... here's a shot... picking clovers. lol


They are such pretty earrings and beautifully photographed . I could do with being a better photographer .


perleegirl said:


> LOL!
> That would be lovely, but not happening anytime soon. Actually, I was just in New York and tried it on. Although I do plan to add the W/G clover in the future, for now I am only considering the signature bracelet. I am just not sure if I want another P/G or W/G.
> Any thoughts appreciated.


I love pink gold with white gold ,with or without diamonds . I would love a sandwich of them but think I had better wait for a very big special occasion before running that past DH LOL



einseine said:


> I get it.  They are the same design & price.
> Thanks for your input!  Actually, I am leaning towards the YG one!





einseine said:


> Thanks!  It seems everyone loves yg one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TGG!  I decided to collect more earrings as I PMed you.   Yes, I have vintage alhambra diamond earrings in wg.  I would probably pick the YG one, but I'll try on both and make a decision.


You will probably know as soon as you try them on .



sbelle said:


> Thought I'd share this size comparison picture from my trip to VCA a few weeks ago
> 
> Vintage Alhambra, small Cosmos, medium Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 2438743


The medium Cosmos are show stoppers !!! Gorgeous in any colour gold !!
The only drawback for me was the weight and the fact that they would spend most of their time in a safe . The small can go from day to night .
Even after altering the 3 motif Magic to 2 motif they still sit in the safe but I do wear the single motif that were made into studs alot .
Quick pic of the Lotus and small Cosmos and the pink and white gold Perlee bangles.
I am hoping my new iPhone will take better pic's for future . 
Sorry yet again for the seriously bad pic!!


----------



## I'll take two

Lotus ,small Cosmos and Magic single motif.
Rose gold and white gold tone very nicely.


----------



## cupcake34

> Lotus ,small Cosmos and Magic single motif.
> Rose gold and white gold tone very nicely.


Stunning! They're all gorgeous! 

Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## dialv

Sooo pretty. Love your Lotus earrings. Did you alter yours for pierced ears. They are clips right?


----------



## perleegirl

I'll take two said:


> Lotus ,small Cosmos and Magic single motif.
> Rose gold and white gold tone very nicely.


The combination is beautiful! 
 I don't think I have ever owned a piece of W/G without diamonds, so, to me, it looks a little bit like a sterling silver piece. BTW...When I tried the signature on, I was really surprised at how faint the inscription reads; being that there has been so much discussion over it.  Those of you that own the signature, I would be interested in your feedback in regards to how well it's held up with every day wear. Has the W/G stayed bright? The VCA rep told me the brightness is the distinct difference between W/G and silver.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

i'll take two said:


> they are such pretty earrings and beautifully photographed . I could do with being a better photographer .
> 
> I love pink gold with white gold ,with or without diamonds . I would love a sandwich of them but think i had better wait for a very big special occasion before running that past dh lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will probably know as soon as you try them on .
> 
> 
> The medium cosmos are show stoppers !!! Gorgeous in any colour gold !!
> The only drawback for me was the weight and the fact that they would spend most of their time in a safe . The small can go from day to night .
> Even after altering the 3 motif magic to 2 motif they still sit in the safe but i do wear the single motif that were made into studs alot .
> Quick pic of the lotus and small cosmos and the pink and white gold perlee bangles.
> I am hoping my new iphone will take better pic's for future .
> Sorry yet again for the seriously bad pic!!


wow!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> They are such pretty earrings and beautifully photographed . I could do with being a better photographer .
> 
> I love pink gold with white gold ,with or without diamonds . I would love a sandwich of them but think I had better wait for a very big special occasion before running that past DH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably know as soon as you try them on .
> 
> 
> The medium Cosmos are show stoppers !!! Gorgeous in any colour gold !!
> The only drawback for me was the weight and the fact that they would spend most of their time in a safe . The small can go from day to night .
> Even after altering the 3 motif Magic to 2 motif they still sit in the safe but I do wear the single motif that were made into studs alot .
> Quick pic of the Lotus and small Cosmos and the pink and white gold Perlee bangles.
> I am hoping my new iPhone will take better pic's for future .
> Sorry yet again for the seriously bad pic!!


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Lotus ,small Cosmos and Magic single motif.
> Rose gold and white gold tone very nicely.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Thought I'd share this size comparison picture from my trip to VCA a few weeks ago
> 
> Vintage Alhambra, small Cosmos, medium Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 2438743


Gee whiz ladies


----------



## G&Smommy

I'll take two said:


> Lotus ,small Cosmos and Magic single motif.
> Rose gold and white gold tone very nicely.


 
Stunning pieces!  Someday I hope to own the Perlee pave clover bracelet in WG and the Lotus earrings.  You have some of my absolute favorite VCA pieces!


----------



## einseine

I went to the boutique and tried on Socrate earrings in both YG and WG.  Actually, I liked the WG one more.  The diamonds were smaller than I expected.  I thought they were buried in yellow metals!

The real problem is my ears are pierced rather low, and particularly the left hole is too low for the 3-flower socrate design.  I cannot wear clips.  I have to give up Socrate earrings.  Sad!!!:cry:


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Thought I'd share this size comparison picture from my trip to VCA a few weeks ago
> 
> Vintage Alhambra, small Cosmos, medium Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 2438743


 


I'll take two said:


> Lotus ,small Cosmos and Magic single motif.
> Rose gold and white gold tone very nicely.


 


As my next VCA piece, I definitely want a dimaond one!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> I went to the boutique and tried on Socrate earrings in both YG and WG.  Actually, I liked the WG one more.  The diamonds were smaller than I expected.  I thought they were buried in yellow metals!
> 
> The real problem is my ears are pierced rather low, and particularly the left hole is too low for the 3-flower socrate design.  I cannot wear clips.  I have to give up Socrate earrings.  Sad!!!:cry:


I know exactly what you mean. Those earrings do sit rather low. 
They will never be mine for the same reason. 
What next?


----------



## jessicakoh

Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## ghoztz

jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458




Welcome to VCA addiction!! haha.    Congrats on your first beautiful piece of Alhambra.  More to come.


----------



## phillj12

jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458




Love it too! Great 1st piece!! Enjoy!


----------



## gg1014

Ladies,

I am VCA Collector and am considering signing up for  some of the classes at the 
L'Ecole in Paris.  Has anyone attended or have any thoughts?

Thank you very happy holidays!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Those earrings do sit rather low.
> They will never be mine for the same reason.
> What next?


 
No idea from VCA.  Perhaps a diamond bracelet from Cartier or Tiffany.


----------



## einseine

jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458


 
Congrats!  Enjoy your first VCA piece and planning your next piece!!!


----------



## Suzie

jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458


Lovely, this was my first piece but in white gold. I wear it every day.


----------



## sophielondon

Hi all!

I am a new VCAer as just got a gift for Christmas, it's a Magic 5 motif bracelet (MOP, grey and onyx). It's a too large for me and also as a bracelet i feel it's too "prominent". What what you do if you were to exchange this in to other piece/s? Given this will be the start of VCA collection, probably a MOP and/or vintage pieces are better?

Ideas appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

Any one else gave a VCA gift under your Christmas tree?  




I have a little something to share but they haven't gotten much love here.  The yellow gold small socrate earclips. ...



Oops..  For some reason I'm having trouble posting a pic here.  Will try in another post


----------



## sbelle

sbelle said:


> Any one else gave a VCA gift under your Christmas tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little something to share but they haven't gotten much love here.  The yellow gold small socrate earclips. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Oops..  For some reason I'm having trouble posting a pic here.  Will try in another post







I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .  

I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!




Congrats they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536; 

My Christmas loot from hubby!!!




I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!



Congrats. These are actually beautiful earrings. Please post a modelling picture. My pierce is a bit high so I am wondering maybe they won't be sitting too low for me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dolphingirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!


Both are lovely! I had to pass on the malachite because I would like my next piece to have some diamonds. It was a hard decision because it looked so beautiful when I tried on.

May I know the price of the pink butterfly? I do not remember seeing that at the boutique last time. 

Wear both in good health. Sweet DH you got.


----------



## Suzie

sophielondon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a new VCAer as just got a gift for Christmas, it's a Magic 5 motif bracelet (MOP, grey and onyx). It's a too large for me and also as a bracelet i feel it's too "prominent". What what you do if you were to exchange this in to other piece/s? Given this will be the start of VCA collection, probably a MOP and/or vintage pieces are better?
> 
> Ideas appreciated!
> Thanks!



Probably best to go to the store and see what suits you, maybe an everyday necklace in MOP or earrings.


----------



## phillj12

sophielondon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a new VCAer as just got a gift for Christmas, it's a Magic 5 motif bracelet (MOP, grey and onyx). It's a too large for me and also as a bracelet i feel it's too "prominent". What what you do if you were to exchange this in to other piece/s? Given this will be the start of VCA collection, probably a MOP and/or vintage pieces are better?
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!




I only have two VCA pieces- a 10motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra and a 5 motif of the same. I love both so much but I def wear the bracelet more. I love having it on and being able to look at it! I don't have as many occasions to wear the 10motif but I also like being able to combine the 10 and 5. Good luck! So many great choices!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!


So beautiful Sbelle!!
You have THE most amazing collection !
The Socrate earrings are gorgeous. 
My issue is that I have a slightly torn earlobe. 
Its my ear lobe not the earrings fault.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

phillj12 said:


> I only have two VCA pieces- a 10motif MOP YG vintage Alhambra and a 5 motif of the same. I love both so much but I def wear the bracelet more. I love having it on and being able to look at it! I don't have as many occasions to wear the 10motif but I also like being able to combine the 10 and 5. Good luck! So many great choices!


I like to wear mine casually.  Looks great with a t shirt even.


----------



## kimber418

sbelle-
Those earrings are beautiful.   I love the design and can't wait to see them on you!
Your earring collection is awesome!   Actually your entire VCA collection is awesome!


----------



## kimber418

Sprinkles&Bling

So happy you got the pink butterfly!  It is gorgeous!  I simply adore the malachite!  I have
the 20 motif and I wore it yesterday to a Christmas Eve party!  You are going to love that 
piece more than you know!   Congrats!


----------



## K.L.

Hi all! Wanted to share my vert first VCA piece that my DB got me. I love it so much that I haven't taken it off! We were both surprised that it was shipped in this super large box. Is there a particular reason for this or is it just for presentation?


----------



## marialc121

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!



Love those earrings!  Can't wait to see some modeling pics!




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!



Those two pieces are so beautiful!  I love the pink in the butterfly necklace!


----------



## elliesaurus

K.L. said:


> Hi all! Wanted to share my vert first VCA piece that my DB got me. I love it so much that I haven't taken it off! We were both surprised that it was shipped in this super large box. Is there a particular reason for this or is it just for presentation?




Pretty! I think jewelers tend to ship in larger boxes so as to not "give away" the fact that there is jewelry inside, in case of theft dying shipping. My e-ring (not VCA) shipped in a very large box for that reason.


----------



## I'll take two

K.L. said:


> Hi all! Wanted to share my vert first VCA piece that my DB got me. I love it so much that I haven't taken it off! We were both surprised that it was shipped in this super large box. Is there a particular reason for this or is it just for presentation?





jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458


So pretty congrats ladies 


sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!


Lovely choice congrats . Not trying to be a bad influence here but the  matching BTF Socrate ring is also quite lovely, tried it on recently  



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!


Big congrats on your lovely new pieces !


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!


 
Congrats!!!   I love to see your modeling pic!!!  My left ear is pierced TOO low.  Nothing but diamond studs or sweet studs really look good on me.  sigh.  



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!


 
Congrats!!! Both are very you!!!    Your husband is great around the year!


----------



## einseine

K.L. said:


> Hi all! Wanted to share my vert first VCA piece that my DB got me. I love it so much that I haven't taken it off! We were both surprised that it was shipped in this super large box. Is there a particular reason for this or is it just for presentation?


 
Congrats on your first VCA piece!!  I know what you mean.  I was surprised too when I received that very heavy, solid large box.  I thought it contained canned food or something.


----------



## einseine

May be no new VCA piece for the holidays, but I enjoyed my alhambra pieces very much!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bethc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!




Yay!!!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; So excited for you!!!,  We're butterflies twins!!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150; And I love the malachite!!!


----------



## CATEYES

jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458


Wonderful first piece! It will go with almost everything-congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!


These are very pretty SBelle - look almost rose gold I would love to see a mod pic once you get the posts put on to see how they sit. They are a beautiful addition to your VCA earring collection!


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#128536;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!


Your husband always buys you lovely pieces of jewelry sparkles andbling These two will become some of your most worn for sure - both are just beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## CATEYES

K.L. said:


> Hi all! Wanted to share my vert first VCA piece that my DB got me. I love it so much that I haven't taken it off! We were both surprised that it was shipped in this super large box. Is there a particular reason for this or is it just for presentation?


Welcome to VCA! This is a lovely piece that will get much use for years to come. Keep that DB around - he has good taste


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> May be no new VCA piece for the holidays, but I enjoyed my alhambra pieces very much!  Thanks for letting me share!


You wear it all well einseine!


----------



## dialv

Wow, everyone has such beautiful Christmas VCA pics.


----------



## sbelle

Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!

I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sbelle, I think the earrings are fabulous!  I love the below ear look!  Another thing on my wish list...haha!


----------



## sbelle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Happy holidays everyone, I hope all of you lovely ladies had an amazing day filled with lots of love & hopefully VCA &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> My Christmas loot from hubby!!!
> 
> View attachment 2441347
> 
> 
> I love both pieces SO very much!!! I adore how pink the butterfly is & how deep the malachite is!!!



Gorgeous pieces!





K.L. said:


> Hi all! Wanted to share my vert first VCA piece that my DB got me.



Your boyfriend did well!





einseine said:


> May be no new VCA piece for the holidays, but I enjoyed my alhambra pieces very much!  Thanks for letting me share!



Thanks for sharing!  Your pieces are beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Why oh WHY do you enable me so? LOVE THE EARRINGS!!!!!!
Gorgeous!!!!





sbelle said:


> Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!
> 
> I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.


----------



## Junkenpo

sbelle said:


> Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!
> 
> I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.



Gorgeous! 

I wouldn't have thought they were crooked, the earrings look cute how you have them! 

love the other shots, too.  VCA has such amazing designs.


----------



## CATEYES

sbelle said:


> Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!
> 
> I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.


Thank you SBelle! They are quite unique the way they hang and I actually like it! These are much more appreciated once worn as some jewelry items are. Perfect addition


----------



## kimber418

SBelle,
I love the earrings.   How long will it take for them to put posts in them?   They look beautiful on you!   Thanks for posting!


----------



## Babybear73

Which do you all like better:  the long yellow gold, MOP Vintage Alhambra or the yellow gold, MOP Magic Alhambra necklace?  

I have a WG MOP Vintage Alhambra that I was able to extend with two bracelets.  I am in love w/ the long necklace look.  But, I am having such a craving to buy another piece.  Any thoughts would be so appreciated.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Babybear73 said:


> Which do you all like better:  the long yellow gold, MOP Vintage Alhambra or the yellow gold, MOP Magic Alhambra necklace?
> 
> I have a WG MOP Vintage Alhambra that I was able to extend with two bracelets.  I am in love w/ the long necklace look.  But, I am having such a craving to buy another piece.  Any thoughts would be so appreciated.


You should try them on to see what suits you best. I love the  long magic necklace but I'm really short and it hits me in a weird spot.  
Since you have the wg MOP already I might suggest the all yg.  It's really beautiful....


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Hi ladies, I need help!

I want to purchase the alhambra mini ear studs and mini pendant in yellow gold and mother of pearl. The question is shall I go for the clover or butterfly? I own the butterfly bracelet, and the clover ring.

All your opinions matter   thanks so much


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Crazy4Hermes said:


> Hi ladies, I need help!
> 
> I want to purchase the alhambra mini ear studs and mini pendant in yellow gold and mother of pearl. The question is shall I go for the clover or butterfly? I own the butterfly bracelet, and the clover ring.
> 
> All your opinions matter   thanks so much


Are you referring to the sweet pendant?
They are cute but very tiny. 
I recommend a regular vintage clover unless you prefer the subtle look of the sweets or plan to layer it.


----------



## lapurse

Hi ladies,
Received my second VCA piece from my DH for Christmas  Wanted a no fuss everyday right hand ring and this is just perfect!


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you referring to the sweet pendant?
> They are cute but very tiny.
> I recommend a regular vintage clover unless you prefer the subtle look of the sweets or plan to layer it.



Yes I do love the subtle look  I don't plan on layering them, but use them for daily use, something that I can wear at home, shopping, in the shower, at the beach. My ears are too sensitive and can't  handle anything medium-weight (the only thing I can wear on my ears at the moment for over 2 hours are my 5mm solitaires)

so you vote clover over butterfly?


----------



## dolphingirl

Sbelle, the earring looks gorgeous.  




QUOTE=sbelle;25909714]



Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!

I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## honeybeez

I took this picture to show the size of the sweet heart. Even it is tiny but it is quite obvious especially the red canelian on my skin. Hope it helps.  
What do u all think?


----------



## honeybeez

Comparison with the sweet butterfly here. I think the butterfly looks bigger abit by the way it hangs. The heart is certainly very very sweet.


----------



## Suzie

honeybeez said:


> Comparison with the sweet butterfly here. I think the butterfly looks bigger abit by the way it hangs. The heart is certainly very very sweet.



They are both very pretty necklaces and look great on your skin.


----------



## honeybeez

Thank u suzie..


----------



## Junkenpo

honeybeez said:


> I took this picture to show the size of the sweet heart. Even it is tiny but it is quite obvious especially the red canelian on my skin. Hope it helps.
> What do u all think?





honeybeez said:


> Comparison with the sweet butterfly here. I think the butterfly looks bigger abit by the way it hangs. The heart is certainly very very sweet.



Agreed, I love both. The red is a nice little pop without being too attention-calling, and the turquoise is like a cool breath of fresh air. Makes me think of those bright winter days.  They both look great against your skin tone.


----------



## marialc121

sbelle said:


> Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!
> 
> I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.



Those earrings looks gorgeous on you!  Love them!


----------



## marialc121

honeybeez said:


> Comparison with the sweet butterfly here. I think the butterfly looks bigger abit by the way it hangs. The heart is certainly very very sweet.



Love both of your sweets!  They both look stunning on you.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies, everyone's pieces are amazing! You all look stunning.

Sbelle, I love the way the earrings fall on you, I may prefer that look to be honest. It is less stud like.
I need to go back and look at everyone's pics again!


----------



## sjunky13

Has anyone seen the new show Kirstie? Kirsti Alley wears her own VCA in the show. Nice eye candy.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Ok not the best modeling picture in the world, but you get the idea.  Keep in mind that these don't have posts in them yet so I just put them on the easiest way possible.  I can see now they are a bit crooked.  They are off today to VCA for posts!
> 
> I did find a modeling picture from another tpfer-- La Vanguardia.   I haven't seen her here in a long, long time and miss her posts!  The socrate in wg are on the far right.


 
Thanks for the modeling pic!!!  They look so elegant on you!  Now I know their perfect positions.  I love the scrate earrings, but I reconfirm that they are not for me.  They never sit on my ears like that.  The flower on the top sits almost at the edge of my lobe.  SIGH!!!!


----------



## einseine

lapurse said:


> Hi ladies,
> Received my second VCA piece from my DH for Christmas  Wanted a no fuss everyday right hand ring and this is just perfect!


 
Congrats!  I love perlee collection.  No rings yet, but I want one some day!



honeybeez said:


> I took this picture to show the size of the sweet heart. Even it is tiny but it is quite obvious especially the red canelian on my skin. Hope it helps.
> What do u all think?


 
Looks great on you!  I love wearing my sweet necklace (& studs!).  They are so wearable and adrabole!!!


----------



## **Ann**

honeybeez said:


> Comparison with the sweet butterfly here. I think the butterfly looks bigger abit by the way it hangs. The heart is certainly very very sweet.



Love this, thank you for posting!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

honeybeez said:


> I took this picture to show the size of the sweet heart. Even it is tiny but it is quite obvious especially the red canelian on my skin. Hope it helps.
> What do u all think?



Beautiful. I actually prefer the smaller size, being very petite and I like delicate jewelry. This looks perfect on you, the pop of red makes it even better.


----------



## honeybeez

Thank u everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

honeybeez said:


> I took this picture to show the size of the sweet heart. Even it is tiny but it is quite obvious especially the red canelian on my skin. Hope it helps.
> What do u all think?


 


honeybeez said:


> Comparison with the sweet butterfly here. I think the butterfly looks bigger abit by the way it hangs. The heart is certainly very very sweet.


 
They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## Jinsun

Hello ladies. Been a while. So I'm interested in small perlee hoops for $2800. I like the size of the med but not for $4800. I received a pic from SA and the small no longer has a backing. I believe it's a hinge post. I'm afraid they won't wear properly in the ear. I hate hoops that stick out to the sides. Anyone have any insight?  Also about the weight of the hoops?


----------



## Junkenpo

oooh.  I don't like hinge backs. I find that area that pinches and holds tend to loosen over time and I've lost cheap hoops like that frequently. Maybe that's the nature of sterling hoops though and 18k ones are stronger?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Hello ladies. Been a while. So I'm interested in small perlee hoops for $2800. I like the size of the med but not for $4800. I received a pic from SA and the small no longer has a backing. I believe it's a hinge post. I'm afraid they won't wear properly in the ear. I hate hoops that stick out to the sides. Anyone have any insight?  Also about the weight of the hoops?


Jinsun, I have these earrings and I LOVE them!!!
Mine are pg
I prefer this backing because there is no back to lose and I can manage them. 
They sit perfectly on the ear. 
Also, the small is a great size. Not tiny at all. 
You should at least try them on. 
Love mine.


----------



## sjunky13

LOVE the Medium Perlee hoops. 
I was wondering if I should just go for it or not? I believe the small always had the hinge. 
TGG, do your small hoops lay nicely? 

I need an everyday earring and am thinking of the Perlee hoops .


----------



## sjunky13

Jinsun said:


> Hello ladies. Been a while. So I'm interested in small perlee hoops for $2800. I like the size of the med but not for $4800. I received a pic from SA and the small no longer has a backing. I believe it's a hinge post. I'm afraid they won't wear properly in the ear. I hate hoops that stick out to the sides. Anyone have any insight?  Also about the weight of the hoops?




The medium is sooo much better. But I agree, it is hard paying 4800 for them. I tried  all on, small were ok , medium were fabulous, large were too much.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE the Medium Perlee hoops.
> I was wondering if I should just go for it or not? I believe the small always had the hinge.
> TGG, do your small hoops lay nicely?
> 
> I need an everyday earring and am thinking of the Perlee hoops .


The small sit perfectly. 
I honestly couldn't manage those French backs. Tried and tried. My Hermes earrings have French backs and I have no problem with those for some reason. 
I agree that the large size is huge. 
The mediums are nice but for that price I prefer the perlee variation hoops.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> The small sit perfectly.
> I honestly couldn't manage those French backs. Tried and tried. My Hermes earrings have French backs and I have no problem with those for some reason.
> I agree that the large size is huge.
> The mediums are nice but for that price I prefer the perlee variation hoops.


I would LOVE to have the variation ones, but they are 7200. For hoops! Insane!

Yes, Cartier has those backs and they are a PAIN! It took me a while to get them on. I should just get the small hoops, but they kind of stick out of my ear and do not lay flat down. Am I explaining this right? They look like extra ears. LOL.  

The perlee looks fab with the Alhambra though, the long pendant especially.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> I would LOVE to have the variation ones, but they are 7200. For hoops! Insane!
> 
> Yes, Cartier has those backs and they are a PAIN! It took me a while to get them on. I should just get the small hoops, but they kind of stick out of my ear and do not lay flat down. Am I explaining this right? They look like extra ears. LOL.
> 
> The perlee looks fab with the Alhambra though, the long pendant especially.


I know exactly what you mean! Fortunately mine don't do that. 
If I were you I would just save and wait and get the medium size that you want.


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know exactly what you mean! Fortunately mine don't do that.
> If I were you I would just save and wait and get the medium size that you want.



Glad You know what I am talking about. I guess it really is how out ears are pierced. 
I love the Perlee ligne, so so pretty.


----------



## sjunky13

Ladies look!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Faraone...ements%3D&eItemId=prod162100019&cmCat=product.   
Are these Perlee inspired or what? I know the bubble/stud is hot right now. I wonder if these are just like the medium?


----------



## Jinsun

sjunky13 said:


> Ladies look!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Faraone...ements%3D&eItemId=prod162100019&cmCat=product.
> Are these Perlee inspired or what? I know the bubble/stud is hot right now. I wonder if these are just like the medium?



Those are a nice alternative. Looks huge tho. I just went on the site and there's a medium size. Honestly I've never liked hoops with the hump post. The medium ones don't have the hump post and I can't find it on the online boutique. I bet the price is a lot friendlier.


----------



## Jinsun

This is what vca online has as the small hoops


----------



## Jinsun

This is what a SA sent me. I covered the face for privacy. Small on the left (right ear) med on the right (left ear)


----------



## Jinsun

So it's a toss up btwn the perlee small hoops and sweet onyx clover earstuds.

are the hoops heavy?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> This is what a SA sent me. I covered the face for privacy. Small on the left (right ear) med on the right (left ear)


Oh the mediums look really great!!
I love how they sit.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> This is what vca online has as the small hoops


That's so weird!!! I have the small pg perlee hoops but they have the wire. 
Have they changed the style?
Btw, they aren't too heavy but they feel more substantial than they look.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> You wear it all well einseine!


 
Thanks CATEYES!  You are always very sweet!


----------



## sjunky13

Jinsun said:


> This is what a SA sent me. I covered the face for privacy. Small on the left (right ear) med on the right (left ear)



This is how the small look on me! They stick out and look silly, like kid's earrings. The medium lie flat  and sleek.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> View attachment 2441256
> 
> 
> I will post modeling pictures later.  Right now the earclips don't have posts-- am going to send them off for that tomorrow .
> 
> I know that some members don't like that the these earclips hang a bit low-- I love it!


We are earring twins, finally!  I *LOVE* these!  I have the yg as well. I didn't even know you were considering these. Please wear them in health and happiness always!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

honeybeez said:


> I just bought the sweet butterfly turquoise earrings and necklace. Omg..this is my most expensive earrings ever! Do u think i am crazy to spend this amount of money?



NO, as they are darling!  Wear them in health and happiness always


----------



## MyDogTink

I was in VCA yesterday to see if I would like earrings to match my necklace. I typically wear hoops and I don't do well with heavy earrings. I was disappointed in the size of the sweet Alhambra clover mini ear studs ($2250). I like how they are a post however they are just too tiny for me. Therefore I would have to go with the  vintage Alhambra earclips in white MOP and WG ($4150). For those of you who have them, do you find them to be heavy after wearing them for an extended period of time? The last thing I need to do is take them off and leave them on my desk at work. Thanks!


----------



## Jinsun

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's so weird!!! I have the small pg perlee hoops but they have the wire.
> Have they changed the style?
> Btw, they aren't too heavy but they feel more substantial than they look.



Yes the SA said the style changed but not sure when. How long have you had your hoops? 

I might call a boutique that carries the fanaone mennella med hoops to compare.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Yes the SA said the style changed but not sure when. How long have you had your hoops?
> 
> I might call a boutique that carries the fanaone mennella med hoops to compare.



I've had mine since July. 
While I'm fine with the Wire hoops I feel disappointed to imagine that vca probably knew about the upcoming change yet didn't share the info.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> I was in VCA yesterday to see if I would like earrings to match my necklace. I typically wear hoops and I don't do well with heavy earrings. I was disappointed in the size of the sweet Alhambra clover mini ear studs ($2250). I like how they are a post however they are just too tiny for me. Therefore I would have to go with the  vintage Alhambra earclips in white MOP and WG ($4150). For those of you who have them, do you find them to be heavy after wearing them for an extended period of time? The last thing I need to do is take them off and leave them on my desk at work. Thanks!


Not heavy at all.


----------



## jssl1688

Hello to all you vca lovelies! first and foremost, wanted to wish you all a belated merry christmas, hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.  i've been traveling so much lately and rarely get on the forum. 

I have a question on something that has been bothering me slightly, was hoping you all could chime in and give me some advice. for one, i hope this msg doesn't come across negative and unappreciative in anyway cause it's the exact opposite on how i feel. one of my best girlfriends came into town for a visit during the holiday and she bought me a christmas gift. she knows me very well and is aware of my taste in jewelry and fashion brands etc etc. upon opening the gift on christmas day, i was so happy but at the same time had conflicted feelings about the gift. i of course called her and thanked her so very much for her thoughtfulness and the beautiful jewelry. she told me she knows i love vca and she saw these earrings and it resembled a piece in the vca collection, which i immediately knew which collection she was referring to. these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece. 

my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks


----------



## bkforbes

What are your thoughts on layering the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet with the cartier love bracelet? Does it look better in mother of pearl or onyx or both? 

Has anyone does this and have pictures? Any advice would help!


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Ladies,
I am thinking of getting a pair of the classic size Alahambra ear clips in Malachite. My SA said I need to get them this year if I want them because this is the last year they are doing malachite. Have any of you heard this from your SA's as well?


----------



## Jinsun

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all you vca lovelies! first and foremost, wanted to wish you all a belated merry christmas, hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.  i've been traveling so much lately and rarely get on the forum.
> 
> I have a question on something that has been bothering me slightly, was hoping you all could chime in and give me some advice. for one, i hope this msg doesn't come across negative and unappreciative in anyway cause it's the exact opposite on how i feel. one of my best girlfriends came into town for a visit during the holiday and she bought me a christmas gift. she knows me very well and is aware of my taste in jewelry and fashion brands etc etc. upon opening the gift on christmas day, i was so happy but at the same time had conflicted feelings about the gift. i of course called her and thanked her so very much for her thoughtfulness and the beautiful jewelry. she told me she knows i love vca and she saw these earrings and it resembled a piece in the vca collection, which i immediately knew which collection she was referring to. these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece.
> 
> my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks





I think that's a very lovely piece. Drd brand is getting popular. If u give it back ur friend's feeling will def be hurt. I've had a similar experience this christmas.  A friend said she wanted to send me something but I told her not to. She later told me she was hurt and couldn't sleep that night. Both of us being in an awkward position. Me as a receiver not getting her a gift and her and a gifter wanting to do something nice no strings attached. I guess it does depend on ur friend if she's sensitive or not. That is a very pricey gift and not sure if ur relationship is there where u buy each other pricey gifts. At the most, I've spent $200 on friends gifts for bdays or christmas. Wedding is a diff story.

Those earrings are very pretty. It is a nice alternative to the vca.  If you guys buy each other pricey gifts I would just enjoy it. Not all know about vca esp those style of earrings.


----------



## Jinsun

bkforbes said:


> What are your thoughts on layering the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet with the cartier love bracelet? Does it look better in mother of pearl or onyx or both?
> 
> Has anyone does this and have pictures? Any advice would help!




There's a few pic floating around the layering and stacking thread. As for the choice of stone it's personal preference. I know everyone recommends seeing it in person and choose which you like best. But I prefer MOP.  But now that I own MOP, all gold, and carnelian my next bracelet purchase will be onyx.  HTH


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone, here are 2 photos of me wearing the pendants I received for Xmas. Someone PM me to post the butterfly so I thought of doing both just for reference. 

Also, thank you so much to everyone who left me such lovely comments on these beauties! I truly appreciate it!!!


----------



## sbelle

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all you vca lovelies! first and foremost, wanted to wish you all a belated merry christmas, hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.  i've been traveling so much lately and rarely get on the forum.
> 
> I have a question on something that has been bothering me slightly, was hoping you all could chime in and give me some advice. for one, i hope this msg doesn't come across negative and unappreciative in anyway cause it's the exact opposite on how i feel. one of my best girlfriends came into town for a visit during the holiday and she bought me a christmas gift. she knows me very well and is aware of my taste in jewelry and fashion brands etc etc. upon opening the gift on christmas day, i was so happy but at the same time had conflicted feelings about the gift. i of course called her and thanked her so very much for her thoughtfulness and the beautiful jewelry. she told me she knows i love vca and she saw these earrings and it resembled a piece in the vca collection, which i immediately knew which collection she was referring to. these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece.
> 
> my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks



I totally understand how you feel, I would feel the same way.  I just don't know how you would do anything --other than keep them-- that wouldn't hurt your friend's feelings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all you vca lovelies! first and foremost, wanted to wish you all a belated merry christmas, hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.  i've been traveling so much lately and rarely get on the forum.
> 
> I have a question on something that has been bothering me slightly, was hoping you all could chime in and give me some advice. for one, i hope this msg doesn't come across negative and unappreciative in anyway cause it's the exact opposite on how i feel. one of my best girlfriends came into town for a visit during the holiday and she bought me a christmas gift. she knows me very well and is aware of my taste in jewelry and fashion brands etc etc. upon opening the gift on christmas day, i was so happy but at the same time had conflicted feelings about the gift. i of course called her and thanked her so very much for her thoughtfulness and the beautiful jewelry. she told me she knows i love vca and she saw these earrings and it resembled a piece in the vca collection, which i immediately knew which collection she was referring to. these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece.
> 
> my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks


Say thank you and keep them.
They were a gift. Are you worried about wearing a replica?  Very few if anybody would know the difference.  Most people only recognize the vintage alhambra motifs.  
While I would probably not spend $ on a replica, you didn't buy these.  They were given to you by a dear friend who cares about you.
Giving them back or selling them would make you appear ungrateful (or worse) and hurt your friendship.


----------



## Junkenpo

jssl1688 said:


> these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece.
> 
> my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks



I understand, when you're aware of the brand and styles it can feel awkward to wear look-alikes.... but not everyone is so brand sensitive and although they do look very close to VCA socrate, they are not an exact match and they are from another designer.  VCA didn't invent a 3 flower earring and your friend is not asking you to pass these earrings off as a socrate.  

If not for tPF, I would not recognize many "inspired" pieces as such... it's a double-edged sword. I have a greater appreciation for fine goods & designer lines, but if it interferes with appreciation for a gift then that's where I'd need to reevaluate. 

Take the gift in the spirit it was offered.  Wear it occasionally, especially when with your friend who gifted it. If anyone asks, you can proudly say they were a gift from your friend and offer the brand if they are interested, you don't have to mention VCA at all.


----------



## Junkenpo

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, here are 2 photos of me wearing the pendants I received for Xmas. Someone PM me to post the butterfly so I thought of doing both just for reference.
> 
> Also, thank you so much to everyone who left me such lovely comments on these beauties! I truly appreciate it!!!



So gorgeous!  I love the liveliness of the colors... such fresh green and pink!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Say thank you and keep them.
> They were a gift. Are you worried about wearing a replica?  Very few if anybody would know the difference.  Most people only recognize the vintage alhambra motifs.
> While I would probably not spend $ on a replica, you didn't buy these.  They were given to you by a dear friend who cares about you.
> Giving them back or selling them would make you appear ungrateful (or worse) and hurt your friendship.





Junkenpo said:


> I understand, when you're aware of the brand and styles it can feel awkward to wear look-alikes.... but not everyone is so brand sensitive and although they do look very close to VCA socrate, they are not an exact match and they are from another designer.  VCA didn't invent a 3 flower earring and your friend is not asking you to pass these earrings off as a socrate.
> 
> If not for tPF, I would not recognize many "inspired" pieces as such... it's a double-edged sword. I have a greater appreciation for fine goods & designer lines, but if it interferes with appreciation for a gift then that's where I'd need to reevaluate.
> 
> Take the gift in the spirit it was offered.  Wear it occasionally, especially when with your friend who gifted it. If anyone asks, you can proudly say they were a gift from your friend and offer the brand if they are interested, you don't have to mention VCA at all.



Well said!


----------



## sbelle

*sprinklesandbling*-- thanks for sharing the pictures!  Both necklaces are beautiful.


I've been wishing that VCA would do another long Magic pendant like the malachite and letterwood ones.  I love, love, love the style !!


----------



## perleegirl

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all you vca lovelies! first and foremost, wanted to wish you all a belated merry christmas, hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.  i've been traveling so much lately and rarely get on the forum.
> 
> I have a question on something that has been bothering me slightly, was hoping you all could chime in and give me some advice. for one, i hope this msg doesn't come across negative and unappreciative in anyway cause it's the exact opposite on how i feel. one of my best girlfriends came into town for a visit during the holiday and she bought me a christmas gift. she knows me very well and is aware of my taste in jewelry and fashion brands etc etc. upon opening the gift on christmas day, i was so happy but at the same time had conflicted feelings about the gift. i of course called her and thanked her so very much for her thoughtfulness and the beautiful jewelry. she told me she knows i love vca and she saw these earrings and it resembled a piece in the vca collection, which i immediately knew which collection she was referring to. these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece.
> 
> my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks


They are very pretty! They are real, and were given with love.
 Wear them, and enjoy them.


----------



## jssl1688

Jinsun said:


> I think that's a very lovely piece. Drd brand is getting popular. If u give it back ur friend's feeling will def be hurt. I've had a similar experience this christmas.  A friend said she wanted to send me something but I told her not to. She later told me she was hurt and couldn't sleep that night. Both of us being in an awkward position. Me as a receiver not getting her a gift and her and a gifter wanting to do something nice no strings attached. I guess it does depend on ur friend if she's sensitive or not. That is a very pricey gift and not sure if ur relationship is there where u buy each other pricey gifts. At the most, I've spent $200 on friends gifts for bdays or christmas. Wedding is a diff story.
> 
> Those earrings are very pretty. It is a nice alternative to the vca.  If you guys buy each other pricey gifts I would just enjoy it. Not all know about vca esp those style of earrings.



Hi Jinsun, thanks for your reply. This is one of my closest friends, she's very generous and we're both gifters to one another. i am thinking at this point i may just keep it.



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, here are 2 photos of me wearing the pendants I received for Xmas. Someone PM me to post the butterfly so I thought of doing both just for reference.
> 
> Also, thank you so much to everyone who left me such lovely comments on these beauties! I truly appreciate it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2445419
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445420



Sprinkles, the pink butterfly looks great one you. i love the contrast of the pink and the turquoise you have on. the malachite is also gorge!! enjoy your pieces and wear them in good health. 



sbelle said:


> I totally understand how you feel, I would feel the same way.  I just don't know how you would do anything --other than keep them-- that wouldn't hurt your friend's feelings.



sbelle, thanks for the msg.yeah, i'm still trying to figure that one out too.but i'm leaning towards just keeping it like most said.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Say thank you and keep them.
> They were a gift. Are you worried about wearing a replica?  Very few if anybody would know the difference.  Most people only recognize the vintage alhambra motifs.
> While I would probably not spend $ on a replica, you didn't buy these.  They were given to you by a dear friend who cares about you.
> Giving them back or selling them would make you appear ungrateful (or worse) and hurt your friendship.



hi texas! yeah, i just feel like it's a copycat version of vca and i'm not comfortable wearing lookalike things unless it's original in it's own way. i'm like you, i don't spend money buying replicas. i failed to point out that my friend made a comment to me when she gave me the gift that, she could not afford to get me the real deal, so she thought i'd enjoy this instead, which is precisely why i'm so thankful of her thoughtfulness, but at the same time conflicted with the piece. 



Junkenpo said:


> I understand, when you're aware of the brand and styles it can feel awkward to wear look-alikes.... but not everyone is so brand sensitive and although they do look very close to VCA socrate, they are not an exact match and they are from another designer.  VCA didn't invent a 3 flower earring and your friend is not asking you to pass these earrings off as a socrate.
> 
> If not for tPF, I would not recognize many "inspired" pieces as such... it's a double-edged sword. I have a greater appreciation for fine goods & designer lines, but if it interferes with appreciation for a gift then that's where I'd need to reevaluate.
> 
> Take the gift in the spirit it was offered.  Wear it occasionally, especially when with your friend who gifted it. If anyone asks, you can proudly say they were a gift from your friend and offer the brand if they are interested, you don't have to mention VCA at all.



hi junkenpo, yes, i am brand sensitive, that's why i can't get over the fact that they are socrate lookalikes. i just feel like i'd be wearing a fake and i'm not comfortable with it (even they are not exact matches). also, as i pointed out earlier that i forgot to mention my friend got them because she felt i would enjoy a lookalike socrate piece as she could not afford the real vca one. the statement made it more uncomfortable after i opened the gift. i'm truly thankful and blessed to have a friend like her, i don't think she got me the gift with the intension of buying me a replica, this piece after doing some research didn't come cheap either, which is why it's so hard for me to find the perfect solution on how i would enjoy the gift without feeling the way i do. 
thanks for your response


----------



## Florasun

perleegirl said:


> they are very pretty! They are real, and were given with love.
> Wear them, and enjoy them.



+1


----------



## jssl1688

perleegirl said:


> They are very pretty! They are real, and were given with love.
> Wear them, and enjoy them.





Florasun said:


> +1



thank you both


----------



## phillj12

bkforbes said:


> What are your thoughts on layering the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet with the cartier love bracelet? Does it look better in mother of pearl or onyx or both?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone does this and have pictures? Any advice would help!




I have the YG 4 diamond Love and wear it with the YG MOP vintage Alhambra. I think it looks equally good with black (I love black, but I LOVE the MOP, it's so beautiful to look at on my wrist). My DH had already given me a 10 motif MOP necklace, so he then bought me the matching 5 motif. I LOVE it with my Love! It def slides under the Love but I don't mind. I don't wear them together everyday but pretty often. I was worried about them scratching each other but I haven't noticed that happening and as I never take my Love off, I decided I would wear them together no matter what. I will try to post a photo tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## phillj12

phillj12 said:


> I have the YG 4 diamond Love and wear it with the YG MOP vintage Alhambra. I think it looks equally good with black (I love black, but I LOVE the MOP, it's so beautiful to look at on my wrist). My DH had already given me a 10 motif MOP necklace, so he then bought me the matching 5 motif. I LOVE it with my Love! It def slides under the Love but I don't mind. I don't wear them together everyday but pretty often. I was worried about them scratching each other but I haven't noticed that happening and as I never take my Love off, I decided I would wear them together no matter what. I will try to post a photo tomorrow! Good luck!







Not the best shot, but here's my Love and VCA.


----------



## eliwon

Hello everybody and wishing you all a Happy New Year!
Have just done a search on the net in order to get an idea of the possibility to get a Vintage Alhambra bracelet with coral, and yielded nothing. Apparently  necklaces with coral have vastly exceeded estimates at auctions. Does anyone have any information about why VCA stopped using coral, and more importantly, will they ever start making jewelry with coral again? At the moment nothing is made with pink stone and I would imagine customers would love it to be reintroduced.


----------



## tbbbjb

eliwon said:


> Hello everybody and wishing you all a Happy New Year!
> Have just done a search on the net in order to get an idea of the possibility to get a Vintage Alhambra bracelet with coral, and yielded nothing. Apparently  necklaces with coral have vastly exceeded estimates at auctions. Does anyone have any information about why VCA stopped using coral, and more importantly, will they ever start making jewelry with coral again? At the moment nothing is made with pink stone and I would imagine customers would love it to be reintroduced.


I believe they stopped because of scarcity and endangered status, but I could easily be incorrect.  HTH.


----------



## tbbbjb

jssl1688 said:


> Hello to all you vca lovelies! first and foremost, wanted to wish you all a belated merry christmas, hope you all had a wonderful holiday season.  i've been traveling so much lately and rarely get on the forum.
> 
> I have a question on something that has been bothering me slightly, was hoping you all could chime in and give me some advice. for one, i hope this msg doesn't come across negative and unappreciative in anyway cause it's the exact opposite on how i feel. one of my best girlfriends came into town for a visit during the holiday and she bought me a christmas gift. she knows me very well and is aware of my taste in jewelry and fashion brands etc etc. upon opening the gift on christmas day, i was so happy but at the same time had conflicted feelings about the gift. i of course called her and thanked her so very much for her thoughtfulness and the beautiful jewelry. she told me she knows i love vca and she saw these earrings and it resembled a piece in the vca collection, which i immediately knew which collection she was referring to. these earrings are from a brand i've never heard of. the earrings upon first look was surprisingly shocking to me as it looked just like the socrate 3 flower earring. of course if you examine closer, you can tell there are differences compared to the vca piece.
> 
> my dilemma now is, what to do with the piece?  i'm not a fan of buying lookalike pieces, i either buy something original or the actual piece from the brand. but this is a gift from my best friend, i would feel terrible selling it. but i would feel equally bad if it just sat in the drawer, knowing i'd most likely never wear it. i thought maybe i should just tell her i couldn't except such an expensive gift and return it to her, but i'm not sure if that would hurt her feelings etc. what would you do in my case? i will attach some pics so you can see. thanks



First and foremost I want to say what a VERY generous and thoughtful friend you have!  Lucky lady!

Regarding these earrings, I took a look at the Dana Rebecca website and although these might have been inspired by the Socrate, they have significant differences.  I feel that I am a bit of an expert on these earclips as they are my absolute favorite.  Following are the differences that I have noticed.  I personally feel that they are significantly different enough that it does not appear that you are trying to pass off a replica.  This is just my personal opinion, but I hope it will make your decision to keep such a lovely and thoughtful gift easier:

1) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings share petals of the flowers.  The Socrate earclips are 3 individual distinctly unincorporated flowers.

2)  The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have a beaded edge around the petals, The Socrate earclips have a smooth edge.

3) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have one flower which has bigger diamonds than the other two.  The Socrate earclips have equal sized diamonds on all the flowers.

4) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have a tcw of .46 while the Socrate earclips are 1.45 tcw.  So, I can safely assume the Socrate earclips are significantly bigger.  So, with this information, I am assuming they are 1/3rd of the size.  Which  in comparison is huge! The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune are maybe more stud-like and definitely petite compared to the Socrate.

5) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings vary the quantity of diamonds per petal, some have 2 some have 3.  While the Socrate earclips are consistent and have 2 diamonds per petal.

With all these noted differences I feel that anyone who knows the Socrate earclips would never assume that you were trying to pass these off as such.  The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune are beautiful and unique.  Really quite lovely and a very sweet and thoughtful gift.  I would recommend that you keep and enjoy them as they would make a very nice addition to your collection especially with the beaded edges which make them look pulled together with other VCA pieces.  Again, this is just my opinion, take it with a grain of salt  I think your friend found you a very thoughtful and VCA inspired gift but by no means a replica or faux.  So, enjoy them for her thoughtfulness.  I have attached pictures of the 2 styles in question so that other members can chime in.  HTH.  Please wear them in good health and happiness always and be reminded what a sweet and thoughtful friend you have.

Below, the first picture are the Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings and the second are the VCA Socrate earclips:


----------



## ChaneLisette

bkforbes said:


> What are your thoughts on layering the vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet with the cartier love bracelet? Does it look better in mother of pearl or onyx or both?
> 
> Has anyone does this and have pictures? Any advice would help!



I love my Cartier and VCA. I chose MOP because it is more versatile for me but the onyx is very beautiful too.


----------



## Hermesaholic

tbbbjb said:


> First and foremost I want to say what a VERY generous and thoughtful friend you have!  Lucky lady!
> 
> Regarding these earrings, I took a look at the Dana Rebecca website and although these might have been inspired by the Socrate, they have significant differences.  I feel that I am a bit of an expert on these earclips as they are my absolute favorite.  Following are the differences that I have noticed.  I personally feel that they are significantly different enough that it does not appear that you are trying to pass off a replica.  This is just my personal opinion, but I hope it will make your decision to keep such a lovely and thoughtful gift easier:
> 
> 1) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings share petals of the flowers.  The Socrate earclips are 3 individual distinctly unincorporated flowers.
> 
> 2)  The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have a beaded edge around the petals, The Socrate earclips have a smooth edge.
> 
> 3) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have one flower which has bigger diamonds than the other two.  The Socrate earclips have equal sized diamonds on all the flowers.
> 
> 4) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have a tcw of .46 while the Socrate earclips are 1.45 tcw.  So, I can safely assume the Socrate earclips are significantly bigger.  So, with this information, I am assuming they are 1/3rd of the size.  Which  in comparison is huge! The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune are maybe more stud-like and definitely petite compared to the Socrate.
> 
> 5) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings vary the quantity of diamonds per petal, some have 2 some have 3.  While the Socrate earclips are consistent and have 2 diamonds per petal.
> 
> With all these noted differences I feel that anyone who knows the Socrate earclips would never assume that you were trying to pass these off as such.  The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune are beautiful and unique.  Really quite lovely and a very sweet and thoughtful gift.  I would recommend that you keep and enjoy them as they would make a very nice addition to your collection especially with the beaded edges which make them look pulled together with other VCA pieces.  Again, this is just my opinion, take it with a grain of salt  I think your friend found you a very thoughtful and VCA inspired gift but by no means a replica or faux.  So, enjoy them for her thoughtfulness.  I have attached pictures of the 2 styles in question so that other members can chime in.  HTH.  Please wear them in good health and happiness always and be reminded what a sweet and thoughtful friend you have.
> 
> Below, the first picture are the Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings and the second are the VCA Socrate earclips:


The Dana Rebecca are actually prettier.  More refined.


----------



## phillj12

Hermesaholic said:


> The Dana Rebecca are actually prettier.  More refined.




I love both earrings but Dana Rebecca is a well established jewelry designer (am not comparing in any way to VCA, etc, tho) and I would be happy to wear her earrings. Enjoy!


----------



## jssl1688

tbbbjb said:


> First and foremost I want to say what a VERY generous and thoughtful friend you have!  Lucky lady!
> 
> Regarding these earrings, I took a look at the Dana Rebecca website and although these might have been inspired by the Socrate, they have significant differences.  I feel that I am a bit of an expert on these earclips as they are my absolute favorite.  Following are the differences that I have noticed.  I personally feel that they are significantly different enough that it does not appear that you are trying to pass off a replica.  This is just my personal opinion, but I hope it will make your decision to keep such a lovely and thoughtful gift easier:
> 
> 1) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings share petals of the flowers.  The Socrate earclips are 3 individual distinctly unincorporated flowers.
> 
> 2)  The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have a beaded edge around the petals, The Socrate earclips have a smooth edge.
> 
> 3) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have one flower which has bigger diamonds than the other two.  The Socrate earclips have equal sized diamonds on all the flowers.
> 
> 4) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings have a tcw of .46 while the Socrate earclips are 1.45 tcw.  So, I can safely assume the Socrate earclips are significantly bigger.  So, with this information, I am assuming they are 1/3rd of the size.  Which  in comparison is huge! The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune are maybe more stud-like and definitely petite compared to the Socrate.
> 
> 5) The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings vary the quantity of diamonds per petal, some have 2 some have 3.  While the Socrate earclips are consistent and have 2 diamonds per petal.
> 
> With all these noted differences I feel that anyone who knows the Socrate earclips would never assume that you were trying to pass these off as such.  The Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune are beautiful and unique.  Really quite lovely and a very sweet and thoughtful gift.  I would recommend that you keep and enjoy them as they would make a very nice addition to your collection especially with the beaded edges which make them look pulled together with other VCA pieces.  Again, this is just my opinion, take it with a grain of salt  I think your friend found you a very thoughtful and VCA inspired gift but by no means a replica or faux.  So, enjoy them for her thoughtfulness.  I have attached pictures of the 2 styles in question so that other members can chime in.  HTH.  Please wear them in good health and happiness always and be reminded what a sweet and thoughtful friend you have.
> 
> Below, the first picture are the Dana Rebecca Agnes Fortune earrings and the second are the VCA Socrate earclips:



tbbbjb, thanks for your msg. all the details you've pointed out on the dana piece are very accurate, as i've also looked it over many times. 
it is a lovely piece and i think most wouldn't know the difference. however, i'm a vca lover and i'm very aware of vca designs, the overall quality, how stones are set etc and these earrings unfortunately are not up to par for my standard. put that aside since that's not the issue here (i didn't buy the piece). The tcw is much smaller compared to vca, but the way it sits on the ear, it's overall size is actually quite big. seeing it in person, there's more metal on the piece than there is diamond. it's good that we're pointing out the details on this piece, incase others are interested. 
again, i'm thankful to have a friend like her, i'm going to keep the piece and try to wear it from time to time. that's if my ear allows me to (sensitive ears) . i will also include photos of the earrings on me, so people can see the look.


----------



## Junkenpo

Super cute!  They look fabulous when worn, a nice pop against your dark hair. I've never actually considered a 3 flower like that (Socrate is definitely more than I'm comfortable spending on earrings)  but I would consider these, especially in the rose or yellow gold!


----------



## tbbbjb

jssl1688 said:


> thank you both











jssl1688 said:


> tbbbjb, thanks for your msg. all the details you've pointed out on the dana piece are very accurate, as i've also looked it over many times.
> it is a lovely piece and i think most wouldn't know the difference. however, i'm a vca lover and i'm very aware of vca designs, the overall quality, how stones are set etc and these earrings unfortunately are not up to par for my standard. put that aside since that's not the issue here (i didn't buy the piece). The tcw is much smaller compared to vca, but the way it sits on the ear, it's overall size is actually quite big. seeing it in person, there's more metal on the piece than there is diamond. it's good that we're pointing out the details on this piece, incase others are interested.
> again, i'm thankful to have a friend like her, i'm going to keep the piece and try to wear it from time to time. that's if my ear allows me to (sensitive ears) . i will also include photos of the earrings on me, so people can see the look.



I totally agree with you on VCA quality!  Once you have ventured into that level mall jewelry/ chain store just doesn't compare.  I am blessed to own the Socrate earclips in yg and they are my absolute favorite.  For me, personally, I couldn't deal without the exact quality and craftsmanship regarding these particular earrings.  However, if I was in your situation and gifted the others I would wear them with joy around that friend and feel so blessed to have that person in my life.  I would wear them as a token of our friendship and how much she means to me and the lengths that she went to to try to please me with something so me.  If that makes sense.  I will take a special friendship over material possessions any day.  I vote for keeping them just so that you do not do anything to hurt your friend's feelings because it really is the thought that counts.  Again, this is totally my opinion and you are entitled to your own.  I would only advise you to tread lightly because of the risk of hurting your friend which it does not sound like you want to do under any circumstance.  Good luck with whatever you decide.   It is a very tough decision and I am sorry if I made it more difficult by pointing out the differences.  I really only had good intentions, thinking that if you knew how truly different they are you might feel more comfortable wearing them, but I cannot argue with the quality and craftsmanship of VCA.  It is a VERY slippery slop once you have had a taste of the creme de la creme


----------



## jssl1688

phillj12 said:


> View attachment 2445977
> 
> 
> Not the best shot, but here's my Love and VCA.



they are both gorge together, i love mop as it glimmers with the love



ChaneLisette said:


> I love my Cartier and VCA. I chose MOP because it is more versatile for me but the onyx is very beautiful too.



same!! gorge! i love both pairings.love mop



Junkenpo said:


> Super cute!  They look fabulous when worn, a nice pop against your dark hair. I've never actually considered a 3 flower like that (Socrate is definitely more than I'm comfortable spending on earrings)  but I would consider these, especially in the rose or yellow gold!



thanks junkenpo, they look pretty on, however, my ears just not taking this one eitherurghhhh. you should def take a look at the yg and rg one, i bet they'd be equally beautiful.



tbbbjb said:


> I totally agree with you on VCA quality!  Once you have ventured into that level mall jewelry/ chain store just doesn't compare.  I am blessed to own the Socrate earclips in yg and they are my absolute favorite.  For me, personally, I couldn't deal without the exact quality and craftsmanship regarding these particular earrings.  However, if I was in your situation and gifted the others I would wear them with joy around that friend and feel so blessed to have that person in my life.  I would wear them as a token of our friendship and how much she means to me and the lengths that she went to to try to please me with something so me.  If that makes sense.  I will take a special friendship over material possessions any day.  I vote for keeping them just so that you do not do anything to hurt your friend's feelings because it really is the thought that counts.  Again, this is totally my opinion and you are entitled to your own.  I would only advise you to tread lightly because of the risk of hurting your friend which it does not sound like you want to do under any circumstance.  Good luck with whatever you decide.   It is a very tough decision and I am sorry if I made it more difficult by pointing out the differences.  I really only had good intentions, thinking that if you knew how truly different they are you might feel more comfortable wearing them, but I cannot argue with the quality and craftsmanship of VCA.  It is a VERY slippery slop once you have had a taste of the creme de la creme



yes, vca quality is truly exquisite. i love how they not only focus on the part that is seen, but even the parts that are hidden, like the cosmos pendant, the backing is an art on its own. my sa says the back part is so detailed it could be worn flipped around!! ha. my connection with her goes beyond friendship, we're more like sisters if anything. we've been through much together, and i appreciate the effort she went through to get such a thoughtful gift for me. i am also not one to jeopardize friendships and important relationships over materialistic goods. you didn't make it difficult by pointing out anything, for me, i acknowledged it all prior to it being mentioned. it's really just a mind thing for me. i need to just get over the lookalike part in this case since it was a very special gift.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> they are both gorge together, i love mop as it glimmers with the love
> 
> 
> 
> same!! gorge! i love both pairings&#8230;.love mop
> 
> 
> 
> thanks junkenpo, they look pretty on, however, my ears just not taking this one either&#8230;urghhhh. you should def take a look at the yg and rg one, i bet they'd be equally beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, vca quality is truly exquisite. i love how they not only focus on the part that is seen, but even the parts that are hidden, like the cosmos pendant, the backing is an art on its own. my sa says the back part is so detailed it could be worn flipped around!! ha. my connection with her goes beyond friendship, we're more like sisters if anything. we've been through much together, and i appreciate the effort she went through to get such a thoughtful gift for me. i am also not one to jeopardize friendships and important relationships over materialistic goods. you didn't make it difficult by pointing out anything, for me, i acknowledged it all prior to it being mentioned. it's really just a mind thing for me. i need to just get over the lookalike part in this case since it was a very special gift.


I hope that your friend never reads this thread...


----------



## jssl1688

texasgirliegirl said:


> I hope that your friend never reads this thread...




Oh Texas!! Let's hope not. As far as I'm concerned she doesn't have an account on here, I also don't mention much about tpf. But hey, if she does or somehow happen to see it, I hope she can be understanding of my feelings and where I'm coming from and my intentions were never to hurt her or damage our friendship. Plus, I'm confident our friendship is that strong that if comes a day it becomes an open topic that we can be forthright and move right past it. That's how much we've been through. I even thought about just being honest to her the moment I had the feelings I have, but then again I didn't want to complicate things unless necessary. That's why i came to you guys for some advice. Glad I did.


----------



## jssl1688

Also happy new year to all the VCA lovelies!!!
New Years is the perfect occasion to celebrate love, friendships and all the wonderful things in life. I hope you take the time to appreciate what this year has given you and what the new one is about to bring.


----------



## H_missus

Happy New Year VCA tpfers! DH got me a lucky clover to start off the new year. I so happy to own my first piece and thank you all who share and inspired me with your very lovely pieces.


----------



## eliwon

tbbbjb said:


> I believe they stopped because of scarcity and endangered status, but I could easily be incorrect.  HTH.



Thank you very much for your reply, that means it is unlikely to ever be made again and explains the astronomical prices of the preloved items sold at auctions.


----------



## missyb

H_missus said:


> Happy New Year VCA tpfers! DH got me a lucky clover to start off the new year. I so happy to own my first piece and thank you all who share and inspired me with your very lovely pieces.




I got the same one from my fiancée. I wore it last night for the first time and love it!


----------



## sbelle

tbbbjb said:


> *We are earring twins, finally!  *I *LOVE* these!  I have the yg as well. I didn't even know you were considering these. Please wear them in health and happiness always!!!



I am happy to be your earring twin!

I don't know why, but I never really had noticed the socrate style before.  Once I saw it I was mesmerized !  It was one of those quick decisions that happen every so often.

They are at VCA now having the posts added.  I didn't know this but they have some flexibility on where the posts can be positioned.  They can make it so the earrings sit higher on your ear or hang lower .  I am having them try it a little lower so that some of the flowers hang below my earlobe.


----------



## eekiepie2

Happy New Year!

I'm new to VCA! I recently purchased a pair of sweet onyx earrings to match my vintage Alhambra pendant. I love the earrings, but I dislike the earring backings. Do these earrings only come with the little round disk backings?


----------



## Harpertoo

eekiepie2 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I'm new to VCA! I recently purchased a pair of sweet onyx earrings to match my vintage Alhambra pendant. I love the earrings, but I dislike the earring backings. Do these earrings only come with the little round disk backings?


I've only seen the sweets w/ the pousette backings.
I personally love them...the most secure for me.


----------



## Bethc

Happy New Years everyone!!

This is the year I get my pave alahambra earrings... I will not be distracted!!


----------



## perleegirl

Happy New Year!

Question! 
I dropped off two 5 motif bracelets at VCA in New York a few weeks ago. The estimate that I received was around $150 per bracelet to remove 2 links each. This will be the first time that I have any VCA bracelets shortened, and I am curious if the price sounds fair, and if removing 2 links can really make that big of a difference. I was told at the boutique that 2 links would shorten it 1/2 an inch. Any thought of those of you who have had 5 motifs shortened previously would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

H_missus said:


> Happy New Year VCA tpfers! DH got me a lucky clover to start off the new year. I so happy to own my first piece and thank you all who share and inspired me with your very lovely pieces.


I've never gotten a new year present-good for you! This was a cool idea to give you a lucky clover. I like this idea-ha ha! Congrats


----------



## phillj12

perleegirl said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Question!
> I dropped off two 5 motif bracelets at VCA in New York a few weeks ago. The estimate that I received was around $150 per bracelet to remove 2 links each. This will be the first time that I have any VCA bracelets shortened, and I am curious if the price sounds fair, and if removing 2 links can really make that big of a difference. I was told at the boutique that 2 links would shorten it 1/2 an inch. Any thought of those of you who have had 5 motifs shortened previously would be helpful. Thanks!




I had links taken out, maybe it was 1 or 2 links between each motif (I can send a photo if you want). I bought the bracelet at NM and I assume they sent it to VCA but they didn't charge me anything. The bracelet looks SO much better on me now! I love it!


----------



## ChaneLisette

phillj12 said:


> I had links taken out, maybe it was 1 or 2 links between each motif (I can send a photo if you want). I bought the bracelet at NM and I assume they sent it to VCA but they didn't charge me anything. The bracelet looks SO much better on me now! I love it!



I had mine shortened to 15 cm and was not charged anything. I also bought mine from NM who sent it to VCA to get the links taken out. I wish they could make it smaller but it definitely fits better. I posted a pic of it yesterday for reference.


----------



## MyDogTink

ChaneLisette said:


> I had mine shortened to 15 cm and was not charged anything. I also bought mine from NM who sent it to VCA to get the links taken out. I wish they could make it smaller but it definitely fits better. I posted a pic of it yesterday for reference.



Hi. Do you think I could do this bracelet with the love cuff? I would definitely need it shortened to the same length you have. I wish my NM had VCA - would love to get it on triple points.


----------



## Junkenpo

perleegirl said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Question!
> I dropped off two 5 motif bracelets at VCA in New York a few weeks ago. The estimate that I received was around $150 per bracelet to remove 2 links each. This will be the first time that I have any VCA bracelets shortened, and I am curious if the price sounds fair, and if removing 2 links can really make that big of a difference. I was told at the boutique that 2 links would shorten it 1/2 an inch. Any thought of those of you who have had 5 motifs shortened previously would be helpful. Thanks!



I think if you have it done right when purchased, there is no fee. Otherwise, they charge. 

I had mine shortened 3/4 inch and I think 4-5 links were removed.


----------



## CocoB

My newest VCA piece


----------



## Jinsun

jssl1688 said:


> tbbbjb, thanks for your msg. all the details you've pointed out on the dana piece are very accurate, as i've also looked it over many times.
> it is a lovely piece and i think most wouldn't know the difference. however, i'm a vca lover and i'm very aware of vca designs, the overall quality, how stones are set etc and these earrings unfortunately are not up to par for my standard. put that aside since that's not the issue here (i didn't buy the piece). The tcw is much smaller compared to vca, but the way it sits on the ear, it's overall size is actually quite big. seeing it in person, there's more metal on the piece than there is diamond. it's good that we're pointing out the details on this piece, incase others are interested.
> again, i'm thankful to have a friend like her, i'm going to keep the piece and try to wear it from time to time. that's if my ear allows me to (sensitive ears) . i will also include photos of the earrings on me, so people can see the look.



Those are gorgeous.  Enjoy them


----------



## ChaneLisette

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Do you think I could do this bracelet with the love cuff? I would definitely need it shortened to the same length you have. I wish my NM had VCA - would love to get it on triple points.



Yes, I definitely think you could wear it with a cuff. They said 15 cm was the shortest they can make it and have it still look balanced. I thought they could probably make it shorter if they remove one motif and I could make that into a necklace. Thankfully I was able to take advantage of triple points NM had in December to get mine as a Christmas gift. Please post pics if you get one.


----------



## MyDogTink

ChaneLisette said:


> Yes, I definitely think you could wear it with a cuff. They said 15 cm was the shortest they can make it and have it still look balanced. I thought they could probably make it shorter if they remove one motif and I could make that into a necklace. Thankfully I was able to take advantage of triple points NM had in December to get mine as a Christmas gift. Please post pics if you get one.



Thanks. I am going to ask my NM if they could order it even though they don't carry VCA. I'm definitely tending towards the bracelet. I was going to do the ear clips but I'm afraid I won't find them comfortable. Besides now I like bracelets and rings so I can admire them throughout the day. . I have the VCA pendant and the WG love cuff in a 17.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. I am going to ask my NM if they could order it even though they don't carry VCA. I'm definitely tending towards the bracelet. I was going to do the ear clips but I'm afraid I won't find them comfortable. Besides now I like bracelets and rings so I can admire them throughout the day. . I have the VCA pendant and the WG love cuff in a 17.


You should try on the ear clips.  
They aren't an issue for most and they are so lovely/ versatile. 
Of course the bracelets are nice as well


----------



## perleegirl

Junkenpo said:


> I think if you have it done right when purchased, there is no fee. Otherwise, they charge.
> 
> I had mine shortened 3/4 inch and I think 4-5 links were removed.


That sounds about right. I guess I will act quicker the next time I purchase the same style. 
Actually, they only suggested removing 2 links total per bracelet, and supposedly that would shorten them from 7 1/2 inches to 7 inches. I was mostly wondering if such a small adjustment could really make such a difference. I would think VCA in New York would be the experts on the proper fit, so I guess I should trust them. Concur?


----------



## Junkenpo

perleegirl said:


> That sounds about right. I guess I will act quicker the next time I purchase the same style.
> Actually, they only suggested removing 2 links total per bracelet, and supposedly that would shorten them from 7 1/2 inches to 7 inches. I was mostly wondering if such a small adjustment could really make such a difference. I would think VCA in New York would be the experts on the proper fit, so I guess I should trust them. Concur?



It makes a surprising difference. I had originally asked for my bracelet to be sized down to a 6.25 inches because I wore my sweets on the smaller of the 2 o-rings, but turns out that it was slightly too tight for me, so had it sized back out to 6.75 inches. 

It's balanced and looks good, same number of links between each motif but now I've lost 30lbs and I think I could probably size down again, but loose is nice, too. 

Here's a pic I've posted before.


----------



## H_missus

missyb said:


> I got the same one from my fiancée. I wore it last night for the first time and love it!



I can totally share your joy Missyb! Couldn't wait a second I wore it right out of the store  Let's hope 2014 see more vca rolling in!


----------



## H_missus

CATEYES said:


> I've never gotten a new year present-good for you! This was a cool idea to give you a lucky clover. I like this idea-ha ha! Congrats



Thank you Cateyes! Trust me I was equally shock to receive this gift, let's say it doesn't happen often..Lol!


----------



## Suzie

H_missus said:


> Thank you Cateyes! Trust me I was equally shock to receive this gift, let's say it doesn't happen often..Lol!



It is a lovely necklace and was my first VCA piece, which I wear practically every day and I bought it 3 years ago.


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should try on the ear clips.
> They aren't an issue for most and they are so lovely/ versatile.
> Of course the bracelets are nice as well



Hi texasgirliegirl- I know you said the ear clips aren't heavy. I am just so torn. They looked beautiful on but I'm so accustomed to wearing hoops. I'll go back to the boutique and try them on again. I thought they would look nice with many of my WG and diamond dainty pendants in addition to my VCA pendant.


----------



## Bethc

H_missus said:


> Happy New Year VCA tpfers! DH got me a lucky clover to start off the new year. I so happy to own my first piece and thank you all who share and inspired me with your very lovely pieces.




Beautiful piece, congrats!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Hi texasgirliegirl- I know you said the ear clips aren't heavy. I am just so torn. They looked beautiful on but I'm so accustomed to wearing hoops. I'll go back to the boutique and try them on again. I thought they would look nice with many of my WG and diamond dainty pendants in addition to my VCA pendant.


I have very small, thin ear lobes and the earrings don't bother me. 
One of mine is slightly torn/ stretched, even. There is a product called Lobe Wonder that many of the SA's know about that helps ( it's like a tiny piece of tape that sticks to the back side of your earlobe ).
It helps my earrings sit better. Still, the earrings aren't heavy IMO. 
You might even consider the sweets...


----------



## perleegirl

Junkenpo said:


> It makes a surprising difference. I had originally asked for my bracelet to be sized down to a 6.25 inches because I wore my sweets on the smaller of the 2 o-rings, but turns out that it was slightly too tight for me, so had it sized back out to 6.75 inches.
> 
> It's balanced and looks good, same number of links between each motif but now I've lost 30lbs and I think I could probably size down again, but loose is nice, too.
> 
> Here's a pic I've posted before.


Thank you so much for sharing. I feel better now, and will approve the work order.


----------



## phillj12

perleegirl said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I feel better now, and will approve the work order.




Here's mine...


----------



## perleegirl

phillj12 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448292


Thanks!


----------



## MyDogTink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have very small, thin ear lobes and the earrings don't bother me.
> One of mine is slightly torn/ stretched, even. There is a product called Lobe Wonder that many of the SA's know about that helps ( it's like a tiny piece of tape that sticks to the back side of your earlobe ).
> It helps my earrings sit better. Still, the earrings aren't heavy IMO.
> You might even consider the sweets...



I found the sweets ( they call them mini ear studs right?) to be too tiny for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> I found the sweets ( they call them mini ear studs right?) to be too tiny for me.



I tried them on today and feel the same way. 
Too small.


----------



## sbelle

MyDogTink said:


> I found the sweets ( they call them mini ear studs right?) to be too tiny for me.





texasgirliegirl said:


> I tried them on today and feel the same way.
> Too small.



They look so beautiful on some members here, but on me they are way too small.


----------



## saks4me

Hi ladies - Need some honest opinion. I saw these. what do you think? I'm leaning towards them since it has been hard to pair my Chopard happy sport with diamonds  and VCA chalcedony necklace with a pair of earrings.

All opinions welcomed!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...78822?pt=US_Fine_Earrings&hash=item3cdab5b386


----------



## kat99

Has this already been posted? A beautiful ring that always receives compliments at a great price:

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/159212


----------



## Junkenpo

^^ooo! its' my size, too!  If only it were in my funds range... lol.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kat99 said:


> Has this already been posted? A beautiful ring that always receives compliments at a great price:
> 
> 
> 
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/159212




Beautiful!!


----------



## sjunky13

Does anyone have any wishlist pieces they want to get in 2014?


----------



## Notorious Pink

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have any wishlist pieces they want to get in 2014?




Yes. My 2014 wish list of two:

10-motif vintage alhambra carnelian/yg
Large gold frivole earrings
&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Does anyone have any wishlist pieces they want to get in 2014?


 
My highly unrealistic 2014 wish list includes:

Perlee WG Bracelet with pave clovers
WG Pave Alhambra Bracelet
Plain WG Perlee Bracelet to pair with the pave clover bracelet

Now I just need a money tree!


----------



## sjunky13

G&Smommy said:


> My highly unrealistic 2014 wish list includes:
> 
> Perlee WG Bracelet with pave clovers
> WG Pave Alhambra Bracelet
> Plain WG Perlee Bracelet to pair with the pave clover bracelet
> 
> Now I just need a money tree!



LOL, share some seeds! I know you love pave . I can see you wearing the Pave Perlee. 


BBC said:


> Yes. My 2014 wish list of two:
> 
> 10-motif vintage alhambra carnelian/yg
> Large gold frivole earrings
> &#128150;&#128150;





My list is way too long right now. 

I love Frivole. The large are really stunning and match every occasion. YG and Carnelian is so rich and regal looking. I tried on an Alhambra ring, it was pretty.


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> LOL, share some seeds! I know you love pave . I can see you wearing the Pave Perlee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My list is way too long right now.
> 
> I love Frivole. The large are really stunning and match every occasion. YG and Carnelian is so rich and regal looking. I tried on an Alhambra ring, it was pretty.


 
I do love pave way too much!  If I find some magic seeds, I will be sure to pass them along!  

I hope everyone has a happy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## dialv

My wishlist is the 10 motif Onyx and Onyx bracelet.  I love these two linked together.


----------



## einseine

My wish list is very short.  I want a Perlee diamond clover bracelet in PG to stack with my Perlee Signature in PG!  Love the stacking in this photo! (the ring is not for me..)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Those bracelets are SO gorgeous together!
WOW


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Those bracelets are SO gorgeous together!
> WOW


 
YES! TGG!!
The YG combo must be soooooo GORGEOURS, too!!!


----------



## Bethc

For 2014 - I'm focused on the pave Alhambra diamond earrings.  I want them to wear everyday.   

I'm also thinking I might like a yg/turquoise bracelet to go with my pendant, if one ever shows up!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> My wish list is very short.  I want a Perlee diamond clover bracelet in PG to stack with my Perlee Signature in PG!  Love the stacking in this photo! (the ring is not for me..)




I love both of these bangles, I hope you do get the clover one it will look stunning on you!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> For 2014 - I'm focused on the pave Alhambra diamond earrings.  I want them to wear everyday.
> 
> I'm also thinking I might like a yg/turquoise bracelet to go with my pendant, if one ever shows up!




You're a girl after my own heart! I also want a pair of diamond earrings from VCA the Lotus' to be exact & I would love to have the 5 motif turquoise bracelet and the 10 motif necklace to match it! I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us so we can get them soon!!!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> My wish list is very short.  I want a Perlee diamond clover bracelet in PG to stack with my Perlee Signature in PG!  Love the stacking in this photo! (the ring is not for me..)



Wishing all you ladies have a very happy VCA year 

I have to say a stack of Perlee bangles feel's so right together. I rarely wear mine separately now . I could add more but have to draw the line somewhere LOL 
I am currently waiting for the BTF ring to match my earrings and bangle which could turn up anytime as my earrings didn't take as long as expected. After that I could do with a rose gold watch .Also I can't wait for the launch of the rose gold diamond pave Magic pendant which should be November as I think it will be great fun having a long pendant .


----------



## xblackxstarx

I LOVE the perlee clover bangle so beautiful !


----------



## eegabeeva

I'll take two said:


> They are such pretty earrings and beautifully photographed . I could do with being a better photographer .
> 
> I love pink gold with white gold ,with or without diamonds . I would love a sandwich of them but think I had better wait for a very big special occasion before running that past DH LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will probably know as soon as you try them on .
> 
> 
> The medium Cosmos are show stoppers !!! Gorgeous in any colour gold !!
> The only drawback for me was the weight and the fact that they would spend most of their time in a safe . The small can go from day to night .
> Even after altering the 3 motif Magic to 2 motif they still sit in the safe but I do wear the single motif that were made into studs alot .
> Quick pic of the Lotus and small Cosmos and the pink and white gold Perlee bangles.
> I am hoping my new iPhone will take better pic's for future .
> Sorry yet again for the seriously bad pic!!




Love your collection!!! 
I would love a pair of Cosmos earrings (I'll probably buy it in my next Paris trip)..
Could I ask you the size in cm of your Cosmos earrings?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## I'll take two

xblackxstarx said:


> I LOVE the perlee clover bangle so beautiful !


I think all the Perlee bangles are beautiful but I do love the clover ones the most .



eegabeeva said:


> Love your collection!!!
> I would love a pair of Cosmos earrings (I'll probably buy it in my next Paris trip)..
> Could I ask you the size in cm of your Cosmos earrings?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Thanks very much . My Cosmos are the small ones . They are perfect for day or evening .
They measure approx 16.5 mm across at the widest point .
I am sure you will love them when you try them on .
I truly loved the medium as well but as I said earlier they would spend most of their life in a safe as I don't go to many overly smart events( also a little heavy for me )  .
Sorry it's a bad pic.


----------



## G&Smommy

einseine said:


> My wish list is very short.  I want a Perlee diamond clover bracelet in PG to stack with my Perlee Signature in PG!  Love the stacking in this photo! (the ring is not for me..)


 
I want the same stack but in WG!  The Perlees look so gorgeous stacked together!


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love both of these bangles, I hope you do get the clover one it will look stunning on you!!!


 
Your sweet stacking looks amazing with your watch!  I am sure you will soon get your perlee bracelet!



I'll take two said:


> Wishing all you ladies have a very happy VCA year
> 
> I have to say a stack of Perlee bangles feel's so right together. I rarely wear mine separately now . I could add more but have to draw the line somewhere LOL
> I am currently waiting for the BTF ring to match my earrings and bangle which could turn up anytime as my earrings didn't take as long as expected. After that I could do with a rose gold watch .Also I can't wait for the launch of the rose gold diamond pave Magic pendant which should be November as I think it will be great fun having a long pendant .


 
Your clover combo is breathtaking!!!  Yes, I agree.  Perlee stacking looks so right together and very elegant together if stacked even more than three!  (I have no plan of stacking more than two.)



xblackxstarx said:


> I LOVE the perlee clover bangle so beautiful !


 
Yeah~.  It's so beautiful, unique and wearable!!!  The medium size is just for me!!!I had difficulties in finding the right size as for Love Bracelet.



G&Smommy said:


> I want the same stack but in WG!  The Perlees look so gorgeous stacked together!


 
I really want to see your perlee stacking in WG, and other various combos with your WG/pave pieces!


----------



## honeybeez

Here is a photo to show the size difference of sweets and the vintage alhambra.  thanks to matallston for taking this picture for me. Have a nice day everyone! May we have more vca for 2014.


----------



## honeybeez

Some eye candies. What do u all think of the perlee pendant?


----------



## ghoztz

honeybeez said:


> Some eye candies. What do u all think of the perlee pendant?


The Perlee Pendant is really pretty and delicate.    Are you thinking of getting?


----------



## eegabeeva

I'll take two said:


> I think all the Perlee bangles are beautiful but I do love the clover ones the most .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much . My Cosmos are the small ones . They are perfect for day or evening .
> They measure approx 16.5 mm across at the widest point .
> I am sure you will love them when you try them on .
> I truly loved the medium as well but as I said earlier they would spend most of their life in a safe as I don't go to many overly smart events( also a little heavy for me )  .
> Sorry it's a bad pic.



Thank you so much for letting me know and also for the pic you're the best!!!
looking at sbelle's pic the medium size should be around 20-22 mm ..may be it's too much  ..in her pic the medium size is (or seems) different (and more lovely) from the photo on VCA site... isn't it? 



sbelle said:


> Thought I'd share this size comparison picture from my trip to VCA a few weeks ago
> 
> Vintage Alhambra, small Cosmos, medium Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 2438743



I agree with you...the small size is perfect for everyday and about events...me neither...
About the color I see on the site available only the white gold..do you think the small size in yellow gold is made on order like the medium size?

Thank you again!


----------



## I'll take two

eegabeeva said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know and also for the pic you're the best!!!
> looking at sbelle's pic the medium size should be around 20-22 mm ..may be it's too much  ..in her pic the medium size is (or seems) different (and more lovely) from the photo on VCA site... isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you...the small size is perfect for everyday and about events...me neither...
> About the color I see on the site available only the white gold..do you think the small size in yellow gold is made on order like the medium size?
> 
> Thank you again!



Here is a pic of the literature that I was sent about the Cosmos earrings .It does make them look different but when I saw them IRL they were all the same but just different sizes.
Not sure about availability of the small in yellow gold as I have only bought white gold pieces. Sbelle has discussed things with VCA more recently than me so maybe she could comment re yellow gold availability .


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies, what do you think is a fair amount for turquoise sweet clover earstuds. Mint, WG, purchased 2011?  I see one on eBay for best offer, but I don't want to offend the seller.  Thanks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Ladies, what do you think is a fair amount for turquoise sweet clover earstuds. Mint, WG, purchased 2011?  I see one on eBay for best offer, but I don't want to offend the seller.  Thanks


Don't worry about offending the seller.  I would look the price up on the VCA website and would not personally offer more than retail.  Despite what the SA's say, turquoise seems to keep popping up somehow.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Did anybody see the pave frivole earrings listed on the 'bay?  That price seems very low....!!!
I already have them..


----------



## eegabeeva

I'll take two said:


> Here is a pic of the literature that I was sent about the Cosmos earrings .It does make them look different but when I saw them IRL they were all the same but just different sizes.
> Not sure about availability of the small in yellow gold as I have only bought white gold pieces. Sbelle has discussed things with VCA more recently than me so maybe she could comment re yellow gold availability .



Thank you so much for this pic!!! and also for the info 
I can't wait to see these beauties IRL!!!

I've seen you have the perlee bracelets with diamonds....sooo wonderful!!!do you wear them often?

Thank you again!


----------



## sbelle

eegabeeva said:


> About the color I see on the site available only the white gold..do you think the small size in yellow gold is made on order like the medium size?



According to my SA , the last pair of small golds available in the USA was sold at the beginning of December.  She told me that the yg  are now special order.  I ordered a pair and was told it would take 4-6 months.


----------



## Babybear73

Just bought the long Magic MOP yg necklace.  It's being sent to me.  Was deciding between the small vs large yg MOP earrings. Thought that the small earrings would allow the large motifs to be more accentuated.  But since I have the wg MOP earrings/necklace, I wanted something a little different.  

Which would you prefer with this new necklace?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Babybear73 said:


> Just bought the long Magic MOP yg necklace.  It's being sent to me.  Was deciding between the small vs large yg MOP earrings. Thought that the small earrings would allow the large motifs to be more accentuated.  But since I have the wg MOP earrings/necklace, I wanted something a little different.
> 
> Which would you prefer with this new necklace?


Diamonds!
If you want to match, however, I would go with the size that looks best on. 
Some people really love the larger ( super) size and I understand why you would want something different from your other mop earrings.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Babybear73 said:


> Just bought the long Magic MOP yg necklace.  It's being sent to me.  Was deciding between the small vs large yg MOP earrings. Thought that the small earrings would allow the large motifs to be more accentuated.  But since I have the wg MOP earrings/necklace, I wanted something a little different.
> 
> Which would you prefer with this new necklace?


Personally I do not get sets of things.  Too matchy matchy for me. But thats my own OCD... I like to echo the shape or texture.  I would get the all yellow gold vintage to wear with the necklace. Then you have a stronger presence at the ear and the alhambra shape tied together by shape and metal.


----------



## I'll take two

eegabeeva said:


> Thank you so much for this pic!!! and also for the info
> I can't wait to see these beauties IRL!!!
> 
> I've seen you have the perlee bracelets with diamonds....sooo wonderful!!!do you wear them often?
> 
> Thank you again!


I stack both together alternate days (when I wear my Bulgari Elisia bracelet ) I even think I could add one or  two  signature bangles and they would still look cool .



Babybear73 said:


> Just bought the long Magic MOP yg necklace.  It's being sent to me.  Was deciding between the small vs large yg MOP earrings. Thought that the small earrings would allow the large motifs to be more accentuated.  But since I have the wg MOP earrings/necklace, I wanted something a little different.
> 
> Which would you prefer with this new necklace?


Whilst I always tend to buy sets of any collection ,I don't always wear them together so I agree with TGG and Hermesaholic that  the all yellow gold or vintage diamond pave would be lovely or maybe the diamond pave Magic .


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Hi ladies  So this is my current VCA collection:

Alhambra Ring,YG MOP
Sweet Alhambra clover mini ear studs and pendant, YG MOP
Sweet Alhambra Butterfly bracelet, YG MOP

My next purchase is between one of the following:
Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, YG MOP
or
Lucky Alhambra Butterfly Ring, WG Turquoise

The MOP YG is typically my style (as you can see from my purchases so far)
The WG Turquoise however is so different and eye-catching, and no one does turquoise like VCA.

I can only afford one, shall I go towards something to match what I already have or walk in the direction of something more unique?

Thank you so much ladies   all your opinions are appreciated


----------



## xianni

vote for WG Turquoise which should be so fabulous.


----------



## xianni

Also I like your collection. Very pretty!


----------



## dialv

Another vote for turquoise, VCA turquoise is superb.


----------



## jssl1688

Crazy4Hermes said:


> View attachment 2461732
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461733
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461738
> 
> Hi ladies  So this is my current VCA collection:
> 
> Alhambra Ring,YG MOP
> Sweet Alhambra clover mini ear studs and pendant, YG MOP
> Sweet Alhambra Butterfly bracelet, YG MOP
> 
> My next purchase is between one of the following:
> Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, YG MOP
> or
> Lucky Alhambra Butterfly Ring, WG Turquoise
> 
> The MOP YG is typically my style (as you can see from my purchases so far)
> The WG Turquoise however is so different and eye-catching, and no one does turquoise like VCA.
> 
> I can only afford one, shall I go towards something to match what I already have or walk in the direction of something more unique?
> 
> Thank you so much ladies   all your opinions are appreciated



i'd vote for the 5 motif bracelet. although i like turquoise, i'm not big on rings without bling on it. plus i think the bracelet would go well with what you have already. is a 5 motif turquoise bracelet an option?


----------



## kimber418

crazy4Hermes,

I love your collection.  If I were you I would definitely get something turquoise next.  It will add
a pop of color to your gorgeous MOP Van Cleef collection.   Have you thought of getting the turquoise YG in the 5 motif vintage alhambra?  That way you could still wear your MOP accents with it!   I have the 20 motif in turquoise and it is one of my favorite VCA pieces.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> crazy4Hermes,
> 
> I love your collection.  If I were you I would definitely get something turquoise next.  It will add
> a pop of color to your gorgeous MOP Van Cleef collection.   Have you thought of getting the turquoise YG in the 5 motif vintage alhambra?  That way you could still wear your MOP accents with it!   I have the 20 motif in turquoise and it is one of my favorite VCA pieces.


This !


----------



## bags to die for

My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.


----------



## Junkenpo

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.



That sounds amaaaazing!


----------



## Thankful

Babybear73 said:


> Just bought the long Magic MOP yg necklace.  It's being sent to me.  Was deciding between the small vs large yg MOP earrings. Thought that the small earrings would allow the large motifs to be more accentuated.  But since I have the wg MOP earrings/necklace, I wanted something a little different.
> 
> Which would you prefer with this new necklace?



congrats on your purchase!!! Is the pendant you got on a long chain similar to the malachite and Pink Gold, Bois d'amourette that recently came out?


----------



## CATEYES

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.


Finally!! Grey MOP in a new way-thank you for the info


----------



## CATEYES

Crazy4Hermes said:


> View attachment 2461732
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461733
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461738
> 
> Hi ladies  So this is my current VCA collection:
> 
> Alhambra Ring,YG MOP
> Sweet Alhambra clover mini ear studs and pendant, YG MOP
> Sweet Alhambra Butterfly bracelet, YG MOP
> 
> My next purchase is between one of the following:
> Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, YG MOP
> or
> Lucky Alhambra Butterfly Ring, WG Turquoise
> 
> The MOP YG is typically my style (as you can see from my purchases so far)
> The WG Turquoise however is so different and eye-catching, and no one does turquoise like VCA.
> 
> I can only afford one, shall I go towards something to match what I already have or walk in the direction of something more unique?
> 
> Thank you so much ladies   all your opinions are appreciated


Do you wear a wedding ring? If so, that along with the ring you already have with another statement ring may look too heavy IMHO. Since you have all YG, would you consider the 5 motif in turquoise? That would still match but be a nice pop of color. If not, my vote is for your other option of 5 motif YG MOP.


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> My wish list is very short.  I want a Perlee diamond clover bracelet in PG to stack with my Perlee Signature in PG!  Love the stacking in this photo! (the ring is not for me..)


Love this! 
My 2014 purchase will be a signature perlee to stack with my R/G Clover Perlee. 
Also, if rumor holds true, I will grab the Christmas pendant.


----------



## Babybear73

Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201


AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

xianni said:


> Also I like your collection. Very pretty!





dialv said:


> Another vote for turquoise, VCA turquoise is superb.





jssl1688 said:


> i'd vote for the 5 motif bracelet. although i like turquoise, i'm not big on rings without bling on it. plus i think the bracelet would go well with what you have already. is a 5 motif turquoise bracelet an option?





kimber418 said:


> crazy4Hermes,
> 
> I love your collection.  If I were you I would definitely get something turquoise next.  It will add
> a pop of color to your gorgeous MOP Van Cleef collection.   Have you thought of getting the turquoise YG in the 5 motif vintage alhambra?  That way you could still wear your MOP accents with it!   I have the 20 motif in turquoise and it is one of my favorite VCA pieces.





texasgirliegirl said:


> This !





CATEYES said:


> Do you wear a wedding ring? If so, that along with the ring you already have with another statement ring may look too heavy IMHO. Since you have all YG, would you consider the 5 motif in turquoise? That would still match but be a nice pop of color. If not, my vote is for your other option of 5 motif YG MOP.



Thank you so much ladies  This is what I did.. I went in and purchased the bracelet.. BUT I was so encouraged about the turquoise ..that I.. paid a deposit.. for a ... made to order BTF Ring in WG Turquoise butterfly, MOP Clover ..

The bracelet will take 10 days to come back because it's being fitted to my size (removing 2 links between each of the 5 motifs (8 links total) so it does not slide right off my hand.. Funny thing is I can wait those ten days.. But the 5 months for my ring seems like eternity haha


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201



WOW!! Those are STUNNING! I think they look so beautiful.. If my ears weren't too sensitive I would have purchased this pair rather than my sweets.. I think its breathtaking


----------



## I'll take two

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201


Lovely ,congrats . If you are not sure about the earrings maybe you should return those and wait until you have had the opportunity to try some on . They are way too expensive to buy something that you are unsure of .
In my own experience I soon moved on to the diamond earrings . You might prefer the size of the vintage (MOP or pave ).


Crazy4Hermes said:


> Thank you so much ladies  This is what I did.. I went in and purchased the bracelet.. BUT I was so encouraged about the turquoise ..that I.. paid a deposit.. for a ... made to order BTF Ring in WG Turquoise butterfly, MOP Clover ..
> 
> The bracelet will take 10 days to come back because it's being fitted to my size (removing 2 links between each of the 5 motifs (8 links total) so it does not slide right off my hand.. Funny thing is I can wait those ten days.. But the 5 months for my ring seems like eternity haha


Congrats ,it is nice to have something to look forward to .


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.



omg you just made my day!!! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Candice0985

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.



ah yes! I just called my SA and i'm first on the list for Canada, last year only 10 pendants were reserved for all of Canada! 

I've been waiting for this. I love the shimmer of white MOP and the colour of onyx...this will be the best of both worlds!!


----------



## wren

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.



Will these be available at NM also or only at the VCA boutiques? Thanks for the info.


----------



## CATEYES

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201


Hi babybear! Love this set!! I really can't tell weather the earrings are too large. If you get a chance, maybe you could post a pic of you wearing both a little bit further away so we can see how they look worn together before giving an honest opinion. Love the MOP magic size


----------



## ghoztz

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201


They are gorgeous!  Don't think it looks too big on you.


----------



## MyDogTink

Candice0985 said:


> ah yes! I just called my SA and i'm first on the list for Canada, last year only 10 pendants were reserved for all of Canada!
> 
> I've been waiting for this. I love the shimmer of white MOP and the colour of onyx...this will be the best of both worlds!!



They start the list this early?


----------



## ghoztz

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.


They have already announced it?!    Much sooner than previous years.  Can't wait until Christmas time...  Well, that's another 11 months away!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.




That sounds gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201




I am usually a "more is more" kind of person, but I will say that I've seen ladies wearing the Magic earrings, and on some of them it does indeed look too large. Are they overwhelming on you?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> My SA just told me the special piece for Christmas this year will be grey mop diamond pendant in rose gold.


This is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.

I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201


This looks great on you.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.


Beautiful !


----------



## kimber418

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.



sbelle,

The socrate ear clips are gorgeous on you!  Love them.


----------



## kimber418

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201





Babybear73
I think the magic earrings look great on you.  How do they feel?  Do you like the look?  I would love to be able to wear that size but I have very small earlobes and cannot wear them.   I think it is a personal thing because it depends on how they feel on the ear.  I love them on you.


----------



## ghoztz

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.


It looks very elegant on you!  Love that you change the post position and make the flowers hang below the earlobe.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Love this!
> My 2014 purchase will be a signature perlee to stack with my R/G Clover Perlee.
> Also, if rumor holds true, I will grab the Christmas pendant.


 
Oh, you've got the diamond clover one already!!!
Yes, I will grab the Christmas pendant, too and stack it with my sweet gray mop pendant.


----------



## bags to die for

My SA told me to post the information on the Christmas piece on tPF after I told her I became addicted to VCA after reading tPF. 

I'm quite sure it is true. After all, she's having a special Alhambra piece made for me.


----------



## Candice0985

MyDogTink said:


> They start the list this early?



my SA normally starts a list as soon as the LE piece is announced! it is such limited quantities for Canada that she reaches out to her customers to try to reserve for those that are interested.

I just jumped and called her instead so I could have one reserved for me


----------



## MyDogTink

Candice0985 said:


> my SA normally starts a list as soon as the LE piece is announced! it is such limited quantities for Canada that she reaches out to her customers to try to reserve for those that are interested.
> 
> I just jumped and called her instead so I could have one reserved for me



Thanks. This combo sounds yummy and sounds like it is going to be popular.


----------



## xianni

Crazy4Hermes said:


> Thank you so much ladies  This is what I did.. I went in and purchased the bracelet.. BUT I was so encouraged about the turquoise ..that I.. paid a deposit.. for a ... made to order BTF Ring in WG Turquoise butterfly, MOP Clover ..
> 
> The bracelet will take 10 days to come back because it's being fitted to my size (removing 2 links between each of the 5 motifs (8 links total) so it does not slide right off my hand.. Funny thing is I can wait those ten days.. But the 5 months for my ring seems like eternity haha


like your new bracelet, don't forget to post pics after you get your bracelet And the ring!


----------



## xianni

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201


I think the earrings perfect on you. Congrats!


----------



## xianni

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.


Very very elegant. Have to add this one in my dream list.


----------



## chaneljewel

sbelle, beautiful!


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.



So glad you got them back, my dear earring twin   Aren't they just stunners?  I was wondering if you had the posts permanently soldered in place or just added?  I personally like that you have the 2 holes for options as they give such different looks.  I hope you are enjoying them and will continue to do so for many happy and healthy years!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

bags to die for said:


> My SA told me to post the information on the Christmas piece on tPF after I told her I became addicted to VCA after reading tPF.
> 
> I'm quite sure it is true. After all, she's having a special Alhambra piece made for me.



do share, what are you having made???


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.



They look beautiful on you!!! How long did they take to repair?


----------



## chaneljewel

So is it really true that turquoise is going to come around again?!


----------



## Bethc

chaneljewel said:


> So is it really true that turquoise is going to come around again?!




Really?  I haven't heard that?


----------



## chaneljewel

That's what my sa at nm told me.  Let's hope it's true!


----------



## eegabeeva

sbelle said:


> According to my SA , the last pair of small golds available in the USA was sold at the beginning of December.  She told me that the yg  are now special order.  I ordered a pair and was told it would take 4-6 months.


Thank you so much for letting me know! I can't wait to see them when you'll receive them


----------



## eegabeeva

I'll take two said:


> I stack both together alternate days (when I wear my Bulgari Elisia bracelet ) I even think I could add one or  two  signature bangles and they would still look cool .
> .



They're amazing...I would love one...maybe after the cosms earrings... Thank you again!


----------



## Florasun

Hi Girls - yoogis closet has a pair of rose gold/carnelian sweet Alhambra earstuds for 2195. They are a very deep red. Hard to tell on my iPad.
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/van-cle...lian-alhambra-sweet-clover-stud-earrings.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Florasun said:


> Hi Girls - yoogis closet has a pair of rose gold/carnelian sweet Alhambra earstuds for 2195. They are a very deep red. Hard to tell on my iPad.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/van-cle...lian-alhambra-sweet-clover-stud-earrings.html


Also listed are the yg ear clips for $3,500


----------



## xianni

I bought a rose gold vintage ring last week. My SA told me it's the last one in this size in USA. Yesterday I played it a little bit and found 2 dents (one big and one small) on the outside of my ring. They look like marks. I used my glasses and couldn't read them. So I alarmed my SA and said there are dents on the ring. I went in today and turned out my SA said those are VCA marks. One is VCA and the smaller one is for 18k. She showed me one  ring which has two marks. Those marks are very clear under the glass. Mines are very blur.  I brought my ring back since it's the last one in my size. Anyone's ring has unclear marks?


----------



## dialv

The 2014 Christmas pendant sounds amazing. The grey mop ring was on my wish list but a necklace will be so much more wearable I think. Hopefully they will run with this and put out a 5 motif bracelet grey mop in rose gold.  I can only dream.


----------



## CATEYES

dialv said:


> The 2014 Christmas pendant sounds amazing. The grey mop ring was on my wish list but a necklace will be so much more wearable I think. Hopefully they will run with this and put out a 5 motif bracelet grey mop in rose gold.  I can only dream.


I was hoping the same thing! A 5 and/or 10 motif, or a few other options being available will make many of us happy! I know Texasgirliegirl will be coveting this as well if so. What do you ladies think of pairing it with PG as it has always been used in magic size with YG? Although I have YG pieces only so far, the PG may pick up on the greens, pinks and purples some grey MOP can possess.


----------



## dialv

Yes, the green that shows might go well with malachite pieces.


----------



## xianni

Any suggestions? I'm debating keeping or returning it. Just wondering if it's common the VCA and 18k marks on rings are not clear. TIA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xianni said:


> Any suggestions? I'm debating keeping or returning it. Just wondering if it's common the VCA and 18k marks on rings are not clear. TIA


Does this seriously bother you?
Do you have concerns about authenticity?
If the ring is the last one in the entire US in your size, and you love the ring, and you are certain about authenticity.....well, I would NOT fret about a hallmark that would require a magnifying glass to see....


----------



## xianni

Thank you for the enlightening questions! I bought from NM. So I know it's authentic and the hallmarks are very small which I didn't even notice them before I pulled out my glass. I really love the ring and I'll keep it. Will do a tiny reveal later. love this forum and thank you again.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xianni said:


> Thank you for the enlightening questions! I bought from NM. So I know it's authentic and the hallmarks are very small which I didn't even notice them before I pulled out my glass. I really love the ring and I'll keep it. Will do a tiny reveal later. love this forum and thank you again.


Yay!!!!
I think you are going to be happy that you kept it. 
Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## CDNinNYC

texasgirliegirl said:


> Also listed are the yg ear clips for $3,500


Would anyone be kind enough to share their S/A contact info with me?  I'm on the hunt for turquoise mini sweet ear studs in Y/G and when I emailed my contact at the NY location, the email bounced back.

Thank you!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

CDNinNYC said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to share their S/A contact info with me?  I'm on the hunt for turquoise mini sweet ear studs in Y/G and when I emailed my contact at the NY location, the email bounced back.
> 
> Thank you!



My SA is the store director in Boca Raton, Florida VCA her name is Miriam and she is amazing. Also if you're outside of Florida it's tax free, tell her Sprinklesandbling sent you she will know it's me!


----------



## rania m

Hi Ladies,, Need your advise. I am planing to buy my first VCA Alhambra necklace,, from your experience which one should I buy? 10 or 20 motifs??


----------



## Junkenpo

2 tens!  hook them together for a twenty when you want, wear one when you want a choker style.


----------



## jssl1688

rania m said:


> Hi Ladies,, Need your advise. I am planing to buy my first VCA Alhambra necklace,, from your experience which one should I buy? 10 or 20 motifs??



well that depends. for versatility, the general consensus is 2 10 as you can play with a 10, or 2x10 or even use a 10 or 20 as bracelets, if it works with your wrist, also if you don't mind the clasp showing. the other dilemma would depend on what stones your looking at and if it matters to you that the 2x10's are a good match for each other. for me if i was going for turquoise, tigers eye, carnelian or malachite, i would be very picky about 2x10's cause i am ocd if the colors off or isn't in sync with each other. now for mop and onyx or all gold it's not a problem with the matching so i wouldn't worry too much about that if those were what your going for. but even mop has differences in the hue and iridescence, so i'd still be picky about it.


----------



## jssl1688

sbelle said:


> I received my yg socrate ear clips back from VCA today.  I asked them to place the posts so that the two flowers would hang a little below my earlobe.  They have some leeway where they can put the posts so it is possible for the ear clips to sit up higher than what I wanted.
> 
> I don't think I am ever going to master the art of a clear modeling picture.



sbelle, they look beautiful on you!



Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201



it looks great on you baby bear love the magic.



Crazy4Hermes said:


> Thank you so much ladies  This is what I did.. I went in and purchased the bracelet.. BUT I was so encouraged about the turquoise ..that I.. paid a deposit.. for a ... made to order BTF Ring in WG Turquoise butterfly, MOP Clover ..
> 
> The bracelet will take 10 days to come back because it's being fitted to my size (removing 2 links between each of the 5 motifs (8 links total) so it does not slide right off my hand.. Funny thing is I can wait those ten days.. But the 5 months for my ring seems like eternity haha



can't wait to see the wg turquoise and mop btf and hope you get your bracelet back soon so you can enjoy it!!


----------



## kimber418

rania m said:


> Hi Ladies,, Need your advise. I am planing to buy my first VCA Alhambra necklace,, from your experience which one should I buy? 10 or 20 motifs??




I own 2/ 10's in mother of pearl and all yellow gold.  I have 20 motifs in turquoise and malachite for the reasons stated above.  I think it is hard to find a good match in some of the stones.  I did not find it hard in the MOP.   I actually sent my 10 to my SA and she matched it for me years ago when I was ready to add another 10.  It is fun have 2 ten's because if you have two daughters it is easier to give them away someday   If you get black onyx it is easy to match 2 tens.  By the way black is an awesome addition to a VCA collection.   It is next on my list!    Good luck...


----------



## Notorious Pink

jssl1688 said:


> well that depends. for versatility, the general consensus is 2 10 as you can play with a 10, or 2x10 or even use a 10 or 20 as bracelets, if it works with your wrist, also if you don't mind the clasp showing. the other dilemma would depend on what stones your looking at and if it matters to you that the 2x10's are a good match for each other. for me if i was going for turquoise, tigers eye, carnelian or malachite, i would be very picky about 2x10's cause i am ocd if the colors off or isn't in sync with each other. now for mop and onyx or all gold it's not a problem with the matching so i wouldn't worry too much about that if those were what your going for. but even mop has differences in the hue and iridescence, so i'd still be picky about it.




Good points. I personally would choose 2 10s, though.


----------



## xianni

Hi, here are the rose gold bracelet and ring I just bought to match my 10 motif rose gold necklace. Just want to share cause I enjoyed a lot of beauties here.

http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/n_xian/media/IMG_20140119_214905_zpsfec5d768.jpg.html

http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/n_xian/media/IMG_20140119_215004_zps8ae455aa.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/n_xian/media/IMG_20140119_215019_zpse89fd429.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


Thank you.


----------



## Junkenpo

xianni, those are so pretty!!!


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful !





kimber418 said:


> sbelle,
> 
> The socrate ear clips are gorgeous on you!  Love them.





ghoztz said:


> It looks very elegant on you!  Love that you change the post position and make the flowers hang below the earlobe.





chaneljewel said:


> sbelle, beautiful!





xianni said:


> Very very elegant. Have to add this one in my dream list.





jssl1688 said:


> sbelle, they look beautiful on you!




Thanks all for your sweet comments!!  




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> They look beautiful on you!!! How long did they take to repair?



It took about three weeks which in my experience pretty quick!




tbbbjb said:


> So glad you got them back, my dear earring twin   Aren't they just stunners?  I was wondering if you had the posts permanently soldered in place or just added?  I personally like that you have the 2 holes for options as they give such different looks.  I hope you are enjoying them and will continue to do so for many happy and healthy years!



Thanks so much!  It's funny but the socrate weren't ever even on my radar--I didn't even know there were ear clips!  I am so glad I got them -- I like them almost as much as the frivole!

I just had the posts added, not soldered into place.   To this point I haven't had any soldered but think I might in the future.  I have had the posts come loose in the past.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My SA is the store director in Boca Raton, Florida VCA her name is Miriam and she is amazing. Also if you're outside of Florida it's tax free, tell her Sprinklesandbling sent you she will know it's me!


Miriam is the BEST!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I own 2/ 10's in mother of pearl and all yellow gold.  I have 20 motifs in turquoise and malachite for the reasons stated above.  I think it is hard to find a good match in some of the stones.  I did not find it hard in the MOP.   I actually sent my 10 to my SA and she matched it for me years ago when I was ready to add another 10.  It is fun have 2 ten's because if you have two daughters it is easier to give them away someday   If you get black onyx it is easy to match 2 tens.  By the way black is an awesome addition to a VCA collection.   It is next on my list!    Good luck...


I second this!!!
All of mine are 2 10's except for malachite and turquoise. 
Interestingly enough tigers eye is very consistent and easy to match.


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Also listed are the yg ear clips for $3,500


rut row -- I totally impulse purchased the sweet carnelian earrings.  I normally would never buy online something used but i figured no tax and 10% off.  I already own several of the standard sized earrings and i thought these would be a cute addition -- i hope i don't regret it!!


----------



## kimber418

hermes_fan said:


> rut row -- I totally impulse purchased the sweet carnelian earrings.  I normally would never buy online something used but i figured no tax and 10% off.  I already own several of the standard sized earrings and i thought these would be a cute addition -- i hope i don't regret it!!





You won't regret it hermes_fan!   The times I have totally impulsed bought VCA have been my most treasured pieces!


----------



## kim_mac

BIG thank you to one of the sweetest tpfers for recommending your SA!  

my very first VCA piece was the 5 motif bracelet ~ now adding this very wearable mop yg vintage alhambra pendant.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My SA is the store director in Boca Raton, Florida VCA her name is Miriam and she is amazing. Also if you're outside of Florida it's tax free, tell her Sprinklesandbling sent you she will know it's me!


Thank you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> rut row -- I totally impulse purchased the sweet carnelian earrings.  I normally would never buy online something used but i figured no tax and 10% off.  I already own several of the standard sized earrings and i thought these would be a cute addition -- i hope i don't regret it!!


Great decision!!


----------



## momo721

Babybear73 said:


> Just received the Magic necklace and earrings.  Still thinking through the earrings if they're too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463201
> View attachment 2463202
> View attachment 2463203
> View attachment 2463201




Babybear--any chance we could get a modeling picture of the magic necklace? Would love to see it!


----------



## I'll take two

xianni said:


> Hi, here are the rose gold bracelet and ring I just bought to match my 10 motif rose gold necklace. Just want to share cause I enjoyed a lot of beauties here.
> 
> http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/n_xian/media/IMG_20140119_214905_zpsfec5d768.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/n_xian/media/IMG_20140119_215004_zps8ae455aa.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/n_xian/media/IMG_20140119_215019_zpse89fd429.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats . I love rose gold and have recently been enjoying some pieces as well .



kim_mac said:


> BIG thank you to one of the sweetest tpfers for recommending your SA!
> 
> my very first VCA piece was the 5 motif bracelet ~ now adding this very wearable mop yg vintage alhambra pendant.


Very pretty piece on you .


----------



## jessicakoh

jessicakoh said:


> Just wanna share. Hubby surprised me with this!  this is my first VCA jewelry and I loved it. I am going to be so addicted to VCA.&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2439458




Decided to get a pair of earrings to match the necklace from hubby. Tried the Alhambra studs, somehow didn't quite like the look together with the necklace (guess I usually do not like earrings and necklace to match exactly ). Tried the small perlee hoops and think they were perfect! Here they are. Tks for letting me share!


----------



## Babybear73

I will post a pic later tonight.  I decided to keep the large earrings.


----------



## Jinsun

jessicakoh said:


> Decided to get a pair of earrings to match the necklace from hubby. Tried the Alhambra studs, somehow didn't quite like the look together with the necklace (guess I usually do not like earrings and necklace to match exactly ). Tried the small perlee hoops and think they were perfect! Here they are. Tks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472076



Congrats!  Are those the small for $2800. I asked a SA to send me pics btwn the small and medium. This is what she sent. I haven't purchased them bc I wanted them to have the backing. She told me the design changed


----------



## jessicakoh

Jinsun said:


> Congrats!  Are those the small for $2800. I asked a SA to send me pics btwn the small and medium. This is what she sent. I haven't purchased them bc I wanted them to have the backing. She told me the design changed




I got them in Singapore for S$3550, which is about USD 2800. SA told me it's the small model. Mines in yellow gold. SA said its new cos previously perlee only comes in pink and white gold.


----------



## kimber418

jessica~ the YG perlee hoops are such a great piece to own.  I love the look!  You will wear
them with everything.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kim_mac said:


> BIG thank you to one of the sweetest tpfers for recommending your SA!
> 
> my very first VCA piece was the 5 motif bracelet ~ now adding this very wearable mop yg vintage alhambra pendant.



 It looks amazing on you sweetie, I'm so happy for you


----------



## chaneljewel

Are the perlee earrings a substantial hoop or more dainty?   I love hoops but don't want to chance losing one.


----------



## jessicakoh

chaneljewel said:


> Are the perlee earrings a substantial hoop or more dainty?   I love hoops but don't want to chance losing one.




I will say its more dainty. Attached pic for reference.


----------



## kimber418

The earrings look gorgeous Jessica!  Are those the large perlee or the smaller ones?


----------



## jessicakoh

kimber418 said:


> The earrings look gorgeous Jessica!  Are those the large perlee or the smaller ones?




Hihi, this is the small version.


----------



## chaneljewel

jessicakoh said:


> Hihi, this is the small version.



These are beautiful and larger than I thought they'd be on.  Does the back latch feel secure on the earrings?


----------



## CDNinNYC

Hey Everyone,

I've been on the hunt for the sweet ear studs in turquoise with Y/G for a while now.  I've been offered a pair with W/G today.  Should I jump on them or hold out?  I really do prefer the Y/G combo but am wondering if it's a bit of a unicorn search.

The S/A thought I should get the W/G - said you can barely see the metal on the sweets and it's more about the turquoise.

Thoughts?


----------



## CATEYES

CDNinNYC said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been on the hunt for the sweet ear studs in turquoise with Y/G for a while now.  I've been offered a pair with W/G today.  Should I jump on them or hold out?  I really do prefer the Y/G combo but am wondering if it's a bit of a unicorn search.
> 
> The S/A thought I should get the W/G - said you can barely see the metal on the sweets and it's more about the turquoise.
> 
> Thoughts?


IMHO I think WG vs. YG vs. RG does make the stone appear a lighter or darker shade depending on which it is paired with. I have the turquoise sweets with YG and really love them. If you don't think you will get your use out of them then hold out for YG.


----------



## CDNinNYC

CATEYES said:


> IMHO I think WG vs. YG vs. RG does make the stone appear a lighter or darker shade depending on which it is paired with. I have the turquoise sweets with YG and really love them. If you don't think you will get your use out of them then hold out for YG.


Thank you!  I'm assuming the W/G would make the turquoise look lighter, then?  Would you agree?  I love the warmth of turquoise with the Y/G.

Congrats on your sweets!  Glad to hear they are loved.


----------



## jessicakoh

chaneljewel said:


> These are beautiful and larger than I thought they'd be on.  Does the back latch feel secure on the earrings?




 I think it's pretty secure although I must admit that the back latch is a pain to put on.


----------



## kimber418

Personally,  my feelings toward the turquoise sweet earrings is more about the turquoise color than the YG/WG.  Unless you are trying to "match" a necklace or bracelet with the gold color.   I own the vintage alhambra turquoise ear clips in YG.  I own the 20 motif Turquoise also in YG but very rarely, if ever wear them together.  I am not a "match" person and love to mix it up a bit.  If it were me and I really wanted the turquoise sweets and found a pair in WG I would get them.   I think you will be happy with them.  You could always ask your SA if you could buy them on approval just in case you absolutely do not like the WG.


----------



## kimber418

I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......

For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


----------



## dialv

OMG Kimber418 so so beautiful! I love all your goodies especially the perlee bracelet it so pretty! You wear it so well.


----------



## CDNinNYC

kimber418 said:


> Personally,  my feelings toward the turquoise sweet earrings is more about the turquoise color than the YG/WG.  Unless you are trying to "match" a necklace or bracelet with the gold color.   I own the vintage alhambra turquoise ear clips in YG.  I own the 20 motif Turquoise also in YG but very rarely, if ever wear them together.  I am not a "match" person and love to mix it up a bit.  If it were me and I really wanted the turquoise sweets and found a pair in WG I would get them.   I think you will be happy with them.  You could always ask your SA if you could buy them on approval just in case you absolutely do not like the WG.



Thank you for your thoughts!  I took the plunge and ordered them.  I'm not really trying to 'match' but a lot of my jewelry (outside of my e-ring and wedding ring) is Y/R/G.  I guess it's more of a comfort thing.  

I'll pick them up in the next day or so.  Will be sure to post some photos.


----------



## G&Smommy

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


 
Gorgeous!  You have my dream VCA piece - the Perlee Pave Clover Bangle - though I want the WG version.  It is so beautiful!  Huge congrats!


----------



## LVoeletters

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; wow!!!!! Drooling!!!! What a stunning combination!


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


So beautiful! I have the same in P/G. Have you thought about wearing your LOVE on the other wrist? I think this bracelet looks best stacked with another Perlee. I am planning on adding a signature soon, because the two fit so perfectly well without overlapping. I am probably over protective with my jewelry. Would it bother you if your LOVE scratched up your Perlee? Or vice versa? 

Congrats! Wear it often!!!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> So beautiful! I have the same in P/G. Have you thought about wearing your LOVE on the other wrist? I think this bracelet looks best stacked with another Perlee. I am planning on adding a signature soon, because the two fit so perfectly well without overlapping. I am probably over protective with my jewelry. Would it bother you if your LOVE scratched up your Perlee? Or vice versa?
> 
> Congrats! Wear it often!!!


Thank you everyone for your kind words. I totally agree perleegirl that a signature perlee will look amazing stacked with a YG clover.  I do not like the look of the LOVE with the perlee.   I will decide what to do with my LOVE very soon.  I may just retire it for awhile until I give it to my daughter  I debated on whether to get a LOVE with diamonds or the clover Perlee..... As you can see the Perlee won!  I still love the LOVE with diamonds but it was not right for me this time    IT would bother me if the LOVE scratched my Perlee or vice versa!!!


----------



## phillj12

kimber418 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. I totally agree perleegirl that a signature perlee will look amazing stacked with a YG clover.  I do not like the look of the LOVE with the perlee.   I will decide what to do with my LOVE very soon.  I may just retire it for awhile until I give it to my daughter  I debated on whether to get a LOVE with diamonds or the clover Perlee..... As you can see the Perlee won!  I still love the LOVE with diamonds but it was not right for me this time    IT would bother me if the LOVE scratched my Perlee or vice versa!!!




The perlee is TDF!!! So stunning, can only imagine how incredible it is on person! Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


Wow!!!!
What an amazing reveal!!
Gorgeous and very inspiring ( enabling)..!!!
You have a wonderful collection and I predict that this will become your favorite piece


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Wow!!!!
> What an amazing reveal!!
> Gorgeous and very inspiring ( enabling)..!!!
> You have a wonderful collection and I predict that this will become your favorite piece





TGG~You are my "enabler"!!!! In a very good way!  We all enabler each other by sharing our opinions and inspirations!


----------



## kim_mac

congrats on the perlee, kimber!  looks beautiful on you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> TGG~You are my "enabler"!!!! In a very good way!  We all enabler each other by sharing our opinions and inspirations!


I also love your frivole earrings. 
So perfect. I keep asking myself if three pairs of frivole earrings are too many... but I really love that size. 
Your yg necklace is so pretty and is also the perfect layering piece. I bought mine to layer but love it as a solo piece perhaps even more.


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.




Congrats on your new additions!!! Looks gorgeours on you!   Love your collection! Yes, I am on the fence!  I am thinking of purchasing the diamond clover one in PG (I have the signature one in PG and vintage alhambra necklace & earrings in PG!!!).  I really love the solidness and weight, too!  I wear my WG Love bracelet on my left wrist.  I will wear the perlee + clover combo on my right arm, perhaps.


----------



## ghoztz

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


Gorgeous collection!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE your Perlee bangle.  So dreamy!!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.




Wow- your pieces are so gorgeous and classic!!!  Congratulations!!!  You'll enjoy them forever.  The only bad thing about reading this forum is that it makes me start to obsess about new things.  I had not been giving the perlee much thought, but now,yikes!  I will post photos tomorrow of the VCA pieces you ladies have " inspired" me to buy so far.  Bad influence, but so much fun, especially since none of my girlfriends are into jewelry or bags, really.  So happy this thread exists so I can drool over these beautiful pieces without shame


----------



## xblackxstarx

WOW!!!! Congratulations such beautiful choices 
You have perfect taste love everything  





kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


----------



## jssl1688

Love all the pieces kimber. Yg is so rich and classic, all the way. 






kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


----------



## I'll take two

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


Fab pieces .Congrats ,Couldn't agree more  . I really love mine  . Bangles are so easy to wear smart or casually so price per wear is better than alot of my other items which spend so much time sat in a safe .


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi everyone! 
I've so enjoyed looking at your beautiful collections and hearing your opinions on VCA and the pieces you love.  Here is my small-but-growing collection.  I started with a 10-motif in YG about a dozen years ago, and have slowly grown from there.  I would love to hear your opinions on what I should add next (on ban right now, but maybe later this year!).  I like classic pieces, not too big as I am petite.  I often wear my sweets for everyday, I have small ears and they suit my style well.


----------



## kimber418

Hopingoneday~

I love your collection especially your LE rose gold and letterwood!     Do you have a 20 and a 10 in YG vintage alhambra?   Love the possibilities with a 30 motif!    If I were you I would go for something in the perlee or possible the YG frivole earrings to pair with your YG VCA's .....
A Perlee signature bracelet would be awesome in rose gold or Yellow gold.   

Love your earring collection also~


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Hopingoneday~
> 
> I love your collection especially your LE rose gold and letterwood!     Do you have a 20 and a 10 in YG vintage alhambra?   Love the possibilities with a 30 motif!    If I were you I would go for something in the perlee or possible the YG frivole earrings to pair with your YG VCA's .....
> A Perlee signature bracelet would be awesome in rose gold or Yellow gold.
> 
> Love your earring collection also~


Kimber - that's so funny, I have been mulling over the YG frivoles for such a long time; I can't decide which I like better, the larger or smaller size.  I've tried them on, and I actually think the larger size looks nicer, but I tend to be very low-key during the day and am worried I'll feel a little too self-conscious to wear them everyday.  
The perlee you got is SO beautiful, and I would definitely love to add it to my collection, especially since I have never gotten around to buying a love bracelet (which I've also thought about), but it would be a substantial outlay for me and I would need to keep myself on ban for a a bit longer to spring for that!!!  Thank you for your thoughts, they are right in line with what I have been thinking!  Would love to hear your thoughts on large vs. small frivole.


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> Hopingoneday~
> 
> I love your collection especially your LE rose gold and letterwood!     Do you have a 20 and a 10 in YG vintage alhambra?   Love the possibilities with a 30 motif!    If I were you I would go for something in the perlee or possible the YG frivole earrings to pair with your YG VCA's .....
> A Perlee signature bracelet would be awesome in rose gold or Yellow gold.
> 
> Love your earring collection also~


&#8230;and yes, that is the 10 and 20 motifs in the vintage YG alhambra.  They are so versatile - I wear the 10 motif just about every day, for everything.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.



Wow congrats sweetie, your new bangle is beyond amazing!!! I have always loved this design, I agree with you that it might look better stacked with a signature Perlee bangle instead of the Cartier. I'm so happy for you, it really looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please could someone tell me the length of the chain of the sweet Alhambra necklaces ? Tia


----------



## CATEYES

CDNinNYC said:


> Thank you!  I'm assuming the W/G would make the turquoise look lighter, then?  Would you agree?  I love the warmth of turquoise with the Y/G.
> 
> Congrats on your sweets!  Glad to hear they are loved.



In my opinion, I do believe a WG or platinum setting makes turquoise look lighter, almost like less of a green undertone than with YG or even if it ever came in RG. Which are you more into?


----------



## CATEYES

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've so enjoyed looking at your beautiful collections and hearing your opinions on VCA and the pieces you love.  Here is my small-but-growing collection.  I started with a 10-motif in YG about a dozen years ago, and have slowly grown from there.  I would love to hear your opinions on what I should add next (on ban right now, but maybe later this year!).  I like classic pieces, not too big as I am petite.  I often wear my sweets for everyday, I have small ears and they suit my style well.


Awesome VCA collection!


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> Kimber - that's so funny, I have been mulling over the YG frivoles for such a long time; I can't decide which I like better, the larger or smaller size.  I've tried them on, and I actually think the larger size looks nicer, but I tend to be very low-key during the day and am worried I'll feel a little too self-conscious to wear them everyday.
> The perlee you got is SO beautiful, and I would definitely love to add it to my collection, especially since I have never gotten around to buying a love bracelet (which I've also thought about), but it would be a substantial outlay for me and I would need to keep myself on ban for a a bit longer to spring for that!!!  Thank you for your thoughts, they are right in line with what I have been thinking!  Would love to hear your thoughts on large vs. small frivole.



I have always been a "small" earring girl --more on the conservative side with earrings.  I have very small earlobes and very sensitive ears to gold, etc.  I also own the Pave Frivole earrings and it took me awhile to get used to wearing a "heavier" earring.  They are stunning and I see you also have those.    As I get older I have noticed that I can wear larger/heavier earrings and it is not painful anymore.    As far as the large verses the small in YG Frivole--- I have the small and probably will add the large someday.   Ask Texasgirliegirl this question and she will have so much to say on this.  She loves her large but wants the small!   So my answer to you is that you can't go wrong with YG Frivole.   I love the small----I can wear them with casual and dress them up big time for going out. (My daughter wore them on her wedding day)   I feel like if I had the large I would wear them just as much as the small.   You need to go and try both of them on and judge from there.   VCA is a slippery slope my dear......


----------



## hopingoneday

CATEYES said:


> Awesome VCA collection!


Thank you so much Cateyes!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> I have always been a "small" earring girl --more on the conservative side with earrings.  I have very small earlobes and very sensitive ears to gold, etc.  I also own the Pave Frivole earrings and it took me awhile to get used to wearing a "heavier" earring.  They are stunning and I see you also have those.    As I get older I have noticed that I can wear larger/heavier earrings and it is not painful anymore.    As far as the large verses the small in YG Frivole--- I have the small and probably will add the large someday.   Ask Texasgirliegirl this question and she will have so much to say on this.  She loves her large but wants the small!   So my answer to you is that you can't go wrong with YG Frivole.   I love the small----I can wear them with casual and dress them up big time for going out. (My daughter wore them on her wedding day)   I feel like if I had the large I would wear them just as much as the small.   You need to go and try both of them on and judge from there.   VCA is a slippery slope my dear......


That is so helpful, thanks!  My gut says to get the small for now; they are beautiful and delicate and very wearable and that is really more my style.  I do love my paves but I sometimes feel a little too "blingy" in them.  How lovely that your daughter wore your frivoles for her wedding! They would be the perfect earring for a wedding dress


----------



## sjunky13

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.




WOWOWOW!!!!  That is just stunning. I am in love!


----------



## dialv

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've so enjoyed looking at your beautiful collections and hearing your opinions on VCA and the pieces you love.  Here is my small-but-growing collection.  I started with a 10-motif in YG about a dozen years ago, and have slowly grown from there.  I would love to hear your opinions on what I should add next (on ban right now, but maybe later this year!).  I like classic pieces, not too big as I am petite.  I often wear my sweets for everyday, I have small ears and they suit my style well.


Beautiful collection. Your turquoise earrings are pretty! A perlee would look so good mixed in there. After seeing kimber418 bracelet I am adding the signature to my list.


----------



## CATEYES

kimber418 said:


> I have to share my new additions to my VCA collection!  It is by far one of my favorite additions.  I was actually going to get the signature Perlee YG and last minute I changed my mind.  I am just blown away by the beauty of this bracelet.  Today I had lunch with friends and wore it out for the first time.  The gold is so pure and the diamonds have such a sparkle.  I decided to be  "all gold" today in my VCA picks.   I did mix it up a bit wearing my small YG frivole, 2/10 motifs  YG Vintage Alhambra necklace (new anniversary gift from DH) and my new clover Perlee YG bracelet.  It is by far my most beautiful piece of VCA.  It is made so perfectly solid and seems heavy but when you put it on you do not even know it is on.  It fits my wrist perfectly (medium) and is very comfortable. Now I just do not want to take my WG Love bracelet off but I do not want to wear my Perlee with the love.  Decisions......
> 
> For anyone on the fence about the clover Perlee.......you will not regret it.


:sunnies Yes, this bracelet is tdf! Looks perfect with your selections of the day-not overly matchy. Can't stand how beautiful this bracelet is. Very nice presents I must say!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hopingoneday said:


> Kimber - that's so funny, I have been mulling over the YG frivoles for such a long time; I can't decide which I like better, the larger or smaller size.  I've tried them on, and I actually think the larger size looks nicer, but I tend to be very low-key during the day and am worried I'll feel a little too self-conscious to wear them everyday.
> The perlee you got is SO beautiful, and I would definitely love to add it to my collection, especially since I have never gotten around to buying a love bracelet (which I've also thought about), but it would be a substantial outlay for me and I would need to keep myself on ban for a a bit longer to spring for that!!!  Thank you for your thoughts, they are right in line with what I have been thinking!  Would love to hear your thoughts on large vs. small frivole.


You should get the small frivole earrings. 
Your collection is mainly sweets, small ( yet beautiful!) earrings and you will likely feel overwhelmed in the large size.  If your earrings were all vintage sized, I would say get the large. 
Kim is right - the small go with everything. The large are very WOW. 
They are gorgeous and get noticed. I absolutely love mine. There have been times when I worried that mine are a bit much but they really do look great paired with all things vintage Alhambra.


----------



## hopingoneday

texasgirliegirl said:


> You should get the small frivole earrings.
> Your collection is mainly sweets, small ( yet beautiful!) earrings and you will likely feel overwhelmed in the large size.  If your earrings were all vintage sized, I would say get the large.
> Kim is right - the small go with everything. The large are very WOW.
> They are gorgeous and get noticed. I absolutely love mine. There have been times when I worried that mine are a bit much but they really do look great paired with all things vintage Alhambra.


Thank you so much TGG.  This is very helpful!


----------



## S.A.A

Hi all 

still debating on whether i should get the perlee signature bracelet in small or medium .. i tried both.. the small is kind of fitted or i shall say moves less .. the medium goes back until my love bracelet " which is a size 17 kinda loose" im afraid of over lapping though ..shall i get the medium so they will be stacked close to each other or shall i get the small and wear it on the other hand? 

any thoughts?


----------



## chaneljewel

What a fabulous collection hopingoneday!   Beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

S.A.A said:


> Hi all
> 
> still debating on whether i should get the perlee signature bracelet in small or medium .. i tried both.. the small is kind of fitted or i shall say moves less .. the medium goes back until my love bracelet " which is a size 17 kinda loose" im afraid of over lapping though ..shall i get the medium so they will be stacked close to each other or shall i get the small and wear it on the other hand?
> 
> any thoughts?


I would say medium. 
Mine is a medium and I have a small wrist. 
Most people take a medium. 
Personally I find the bracelet more elegant looking when it's less fitted.


----------



## xianni

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've so enjoyed looking at your beautiful collections and hearing your opinions on VCA and the pieces you love.  Here is my small-but-growing collection.  I started with a 10-motif in YG about a dozen years ago, and have slowly grown from there.  I would love to hear your opinions on what I should add next (on ban right now, but maybe later this year!).  I like classic pieces, not too big as I am petite.  I often wear my sweets for everyday, I have small ears and they suit my style well.


what a wonderful collection, love them all!


----------



## xianni

The perlee is stunning. I have to add it on my dream list. Oh, the list is longer and longer.


----------



## xblackxstarx

can anyone please tell me the length of the sweet alhambra necklace chains ? they look like you can adjust the length ?
thank you


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've so enjoyed looking at your beautiful collections and hearing your opinions on VCA and the pieces you love.  Here is my small-but-growing collection.  I started with a 10-motif in YG about a dozen years ago, and have slowly grown from there.  I would love to hear your opinions on what I should add next (on ban right now, but maybe later this year!).  I like classic pieces, not too big as I am petite.  I often wear my sweets for everyday, I have small ears and they suit my style well.



I love every single piece you own, you have a beautiful collection!!! Btw, the sweet earrings are some of my fav, so easy to wear! I want to collect them all


----------



## NYTexan

Hello VCA fans! I have been reading posts for sometime now and have fallen for the collection. So addictive! I have been wanting the YG MOP 10 motif necklace but have been resistant due to the length. Tried it on a few times and have been told by the store they can have it lengthened to 20". Has anyone done this? How does it look? I have the bracelet and want to wear the pieces together but I am concerned adding extra chain between the motifs will look odd. Is it better to purchase an extender or just get it lengthened? Please send your advice.


----------



## CDNinNYC

CATEYES said:


> In my opinion, I do believe a WG or platinum setting makes turquoise look lighter, almost like less of a green undertone than with YG or even if it ever came in RG. Which are you more into?




kimber418 and Cateyes, thank you for taking the time to respond and offer your advice! 

I'm happy I took the chance with the w/g as I love them. . I was over-thinking the mixing of metals but see now it's a non-issue.


----------



## hopingoneday

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love every single piece you own, you have a beautiful collection!!! Btw, the sweet earrings are some of my fav, so easy to wear! I want to collect them all



LOL Sprinkles  me too re: the sweets, although it's embarrassing to admit!!  They're so great!  I keep hoping they will do the malachite in a sweet!


----------



## hopingoneday

xianni said:


> what a wonderful collection, love them all!



Thanks so much Xianni!


----------



## kimber418

CDNinNYC said:


> kimber418 and Cateyes, thank you for taking the time to respond and offer your advice!
> 
> I'm happy I took the chance with the w/g as I love them. . I was over-thinking the mixing of metals but see now it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477672
> View attachment 2477673




The turquoise sweets in WG are amazing & they look beautiful on you!  So glad you found them. I honestly think every piece VCA does in turquoise is amazing.  I have the turquoise earrings, single motif YG turquoise necklace and a 20 motif.    I would not worry so much about mixing golds.  I think we over-analyze the concept of mixing golds way too much and it does nothing but add anxiety and stress to our life.  It is so much more fun when we let things roll and try new things and be creative in our mixing of jewelry styles, colors and shapes....  (You can tell I have raised 4 children!)   Enjoy your new sweets!


----------



## hopingoneday

CDNinNYC said:


> kimber418 and Cateyes, thank you for taking the time to respond and offer your advice!
> 
> I'm happy I took the chance with the w/g as I love them. . I was over-thinking the mixing of metals but see now it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477672
> View attachment 2477673




They're so pretty on you!  Love!


----------



## pedsdds

hello ladies! stopped by VCA today and our SA told us that chalcedony is being discontinued - has anyone else been told this? anyhow, her sales technique worked on DH (chalcedony has always been his favorite) and we're waiting for supposedly the last two 10 motifs to be brought in to see which matches best with the 5 motif bracelet the store already has. just curious if anyone else has heard this... happy either way!!


----------



## Junkenpo

oh no, really??

I love chalcedony!  I really really want a bracelet or earrings... preferably the bracelet. It so pretty!


----------



## NYTexan

pedsdds said:


> hello ladies! stopped by VCA today and our SA told us that chalcedony is being discontinued - has anyone else been told this? anyhow, her sales technique worked on DH (chalcedony has always been his favorite) and we're waiting for supposedly the last two 10 motifs to be brought in to see which matches best with the 5 motif bracelet the store already has. just curious if anyone else has heard this... happy either way!!


I wonder if that means the lapis is coming? My SA at NM told me at Christmas that is next.


----------



## Notorious Pink

NYTexan said:


> I wonder if that means the lapis is coming? My SA at NM told me at Christmas that is next.




That would be incredible!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> I wonder if that means the lapis is coming? My SA at NM told me at Christmas that is next.


That would be amazing!
There is no doubt that the demand for lapis will be tremendous.


----------



## pedsdds

NYTexan said:


> I wonder if that means the lapis is coming? My SA at NM told me at Christmas that is next.



I would definitely be thrilled about that!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pedsdds said:


> hello ladies! stopped by VCA today and our SA told us that chalcedony is being discontinued - has anyone else been told this? anyhow, her sales technique worked on DH (chalcedony has always been his favorite) and we're waiting for supposedly the last two 10 motifs to be brought in to see which matches best with the 5 motif bracelet the store already has. just curious if anyone else has heard this... happy either way!!


I haven't heard that and my SA is pretty good about intel...
Although it's really pretty, I don't think that chalcedony sells as much as the other stones, though so it might be a supply/demand sort of thing.


----------



## pedsdds

texasgirliegirl said:


> I haven't heard that and my SA is pretty good about intel...
> Although it's really pretty, I don't think that chalcedony sells as much as the other stones, though so it might be a supply/demand sort of thing.



thanks tgg! I kind of figured that was the case, but DH has always loved chalcedony and I'm ok with that  btw, you have the most envious collection!! especially love your turquoise


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pedsdds said:


> thanks tgg! I kind of figured that was the case, but DH has always loved chalcedony and I'm ok with that  btw, you have the most envious collection!! especially love your turquoise


You are so sweet. 
I have collected every stone except for chalcedony because it's set in wg.  Unfortunately, I really don't have the coloring for it. 
It is so beautiful and special, however. I hope that VCA doesn't discontinue chalcedony because many people will feel disappointed. It's not as common so when you see it, it's really special.


----------



## sbelle

Anns Fabulous Finds has a pair of Lotus earrings for a pretty good price if anyone is looking.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/diamond_lotus_earrings


----------



## CATEYES

NYTexan said:


> I wonder if that means the lapis is coming? My SA at NM told me at Christmas that is next.


I hope your SA is right


----------



## kimber418

Lapis is one 20 motif that I will not be able to resist!!!


----------



## bigheart

CDNinNYC said:


> kimber418 and Cateyes, thank you for taking the time to respond and offer your advice!
> 
> I'm happy I took the chance with the w/g as I love them. . I was over-thinking the mixing of metals but see now it's a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477672
> View attachment 2477673


 
I have these and I love them, they are such a great size on you, congrats!


----------



## hermes_fan

kimber418 said:


> You won't regret it hermes_fan!   The times I have totally impulsed bought VCA have been my most treasured pieces!


You are so right! I just got them today and I love them!!  I first thought I was too old for small cute earrings but they are wonderful.  Thanks!


----------



## hermes_fan

Ladies, I'd like your opinion on which earrings you think look best when paired with a VC pendant (trefle with ruby) that I've had for a while but rarely wear as I wasn't happy with any earrings that i had to match...  I recently bought the sweet carnelians (thanks to a wonderful alert posting on this site as to their sale!) as well as the small modern YG alhambras that I've had for awhile.
Thanks so much!


----------



## kimber418

Hermes_fan~
I love that necklace!  It is so delicate & unique.  You need to start wearing it!  I love the diamond Alhambra paired with this necklace. I think the pave compliment each other and the earrings add just enough bling.  LOVE!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AntiqueShopper

kimber418 said:


> Hermes_fan~
> I love that necklace!  It is so delicate & unique.  You need to start wearing it!  I love the diamond Alhambra paired with this necklace. I think the pave compliment each other and the earrings add just enough bling.  LOVE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I totally agree.


----------



## CATEYES

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I'd like your opinion on which earrings you think look best when paired with a VC pendant (trefle with ruby) that I've had for a while but rarely wear as I wasn't happy with any earrings that i had to match...  I recently bought the sweet carnelians (thanks to a wonderful alert posting on this site as to their sale!) as well as the small modern YG alhambras that I've had for awhile.
> Thanks so much!


Both look pretty for sure!!! If I had to choose one with this necklace, I say pave.  would love to see a mod shot if you could-don't see them on anyone ever! But the carnelian sweets will go with lots of looks to include everyday wear so you'll get your $ worth on those.

Love coming here to see everyone's VCA!


----------



## xianni

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I'd like your opinion on which earrings you think look best when paired with a VC pendant (trefle with ruby) that I've had for a while but rarely wear as I wasn't happy with any earrings that i had to match...  I recently bought the sweet carnelians (thanks to a wonderful alert posting on this site as to their sale!) as well as the small modern YG alhambras that I've had for awhile.
> Thanks so much!


my vote goes to pave too. I think it goes very well with your necklace. By the way the necklace is very pretty.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I'd like your opinion on which earrings you think look best when paired with a VC pendant (trefle with ruby) that I've had for a while but rarely wear as I wasn't happy with any earrings that i had to match...  I recently bought the sweet carnelians (thanks to a wonderful alert posting on this site as to their sale!) as well as the small modern YG alhambras that I've had for awhile.
> Thanks so much!


Pave for sure!
So pretty!


----------



## CATEYES

hermes_fan said:


> Ladies, I'd like your opinion on which earrings you think look best when paired with a VC pendant (trefle with ruby) that I've had for a while but rarely wear as I wasn't happy with any earrings that i had to match...  I recently bought the sweet carnelians (thanks to a wonderful alert posting on this site as to their sale!) as well as the small modern YG alhambras that I've had for awhile.
> Thanks so much!


I wanted to tell you that whenever I am daydreaming about my next VCA piece, I often think of this photo of you wearing your 5 motif in carnelian


----------



## S.A.A

texasgirliegirl said:


> I would say medium.
> Mine is a medium and I have a small wrist.
> Most people take a medium.
> Personally I find the bracelet more elegant looking when it's less fitted.


thank you for ur reply ! 

might end up getting the medium since it is more available too


----------



## kimber418

hermes_fan,

I am not sure if you saw these VCA earrings on 1stdibs.  They remind me of your beautiful necklace!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> hermes_fan,
> 
> I am not sure if you saw these VCA earrings on 1stdibs.  They remind me of your beautiful necklace!


Perfect compliment for the necklace!


----------



## Glamslam

I love this thread, here's a picture of my VCA


----------



## Bethc

Glamslam said:


> I love this thread, here's a picture of my VCA
> 
> View attachment 2482859



Great collection!!


----------



## Bethc

So excited, I've waited and saved and my pave diamond Alhambra earrings are here!!


----------



## kimber418

Love your collection Glamslam (especially your perlee!)!!!!!


----------



## hermes_fan

kimber418 said:


> hermes_fan,
> 
> I am not sure if you saw these VCA earrings on 1stdibs.  They remind me of your beautiful necklace!


OMG - they would be fabulous! Thank you so much for sharing.  Such great feedback from everyone -- I love this site!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - they would be fabulous! Thank you so much for sharing.  Such great feedback from everyone -- I love this site!


The matching necklace, bracelet and earrings are listed on eBay right now.


----------



## xianni

Glamslam said:


> I love this thread, here's a picture of my VCA
> 
> View attachment 2482859


love your collection, very nice!


----------



## Glamslam

Bethc said:


> Great collection!!



Thanks Beth i also love your collection (as seen on your Instagram)

Glamlasm

If you want to follow me on Insta
http://www.instavillage.com/u/khadija577/


----------



## Glamslam

kimber418 said:


> Love your collection Glamslam (especially your perlee!)!!!!!



Thanks a lot Kimber, i'd love to have the Perlée cuff bracelet with diamonds... but that's just a dream 

Glamlasm

If you want to follow me on Insta
http://www.instavillage.com/u/khadija577/


----------



## Glamslam

xianni said:


> love your collection, very nice!



Thank you so much Xianni


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Bethc said:


> So excited, I've waited and saved and my pave diamond Alhambra earrings are here!!



Yay I'm so happy for you, I can't wait to see your reveal!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Glamslam said:


> I love this thread, here's a picture of my VCA
> 
> View attachment 2482859



I love every single piece, so beautiful!!!


----------



## Glamslam

Bethc said:


> So excited, I've waited and saved and my pave diamond Alhambra earrings are here!!



congrats, can't wait to see this wonder!


----------



## hopingoneday

Glamslam said:


> I love this thread, here's a picture of my VCA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482859




Congrats!  All your pieces are beautiful!  I especially love that gorgeous alhambra pendant!!


----------



## kimber418

Beth~ please post those earrings!  PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Happy to share my first VCA pieces!!


----------



## iSpot

I really like the look of these sweets together


----------



## Harpertoo

iSpot said:


> I really like the look of these sweets together


I love the way they look in the pic too -- in my reality my love slips over the sweets. I get annoyed and worried about damage.


----------



## Bethc

Harpertoo said:


> I love the way they look in the pic too -- in my reality my love slips over the sweets. I get annoyed and worried about damage.




I love it too, but I'm nervous wearing other bracelets with my loves, they're very thick and heavy.


----------



## monidda

Hello everyone, firstly I want to thank God for this forum existing, then thank each one of you here sharing your beautiful VCA pieces.
Ok so here goes my story. I am turning 40 in April and I will mark this momentous occasion with my very first VCA piece. Woohoooo so excited about that I could literally pee my pants 

 Up until now I drooled and dreamed unable to touch it. I had a goal to be mortgage free by 40 so every penny earned went towards it. At last in December we achieved out goal so now is my time to save for this beloved jewellery.

 Now I really really want the 20 piece but I would have to save for it and won't be able to save that amount before the end of this year so I feel like the vintage Alhambra in YG would be my perfect first piece that I could have now!!!  
So my question is where would I be better off buying it? I live in the UK but We are visiting USA in April.
Thank you for help I hope to become a regular poster and share my journey with you all 
Monica


----------



## CATEYES

Audrey_S said:


> Happy to share my first VCA pieces!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484358
> View attachment 2484359


They look very pretty on you dear


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125



Be still my heart  they are stunning , wear them in health


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125


Beth~ Congrats on your new pave Vintage Alhambra earrings.  They are gorgeous!   They 
are white gold-Right?  So beautiful!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125


Beyond gorg!!!!


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> Be still my heart  they are stunning , wear them in health





kimber418 said:


> Beth~ Congrats on your new pave Vintage Alhambra earrings.  They are gorgeous!   They
> are white gold-Right?  So beautiful!





CATEYES said:


> Beyond gorg!!!!




Thank you!  I'm totally in love with them  

Yes, they are WG.


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> Thank you!  I'm totally in love with them
> 
> Yes, they are WG.



Would you model them? I would love to get some perspective on how big they are


----------



## dolphingirl

OMG, what a stunner.  They are beautiful.  Congrats




Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125





Congrats!!!  I got the same earrings last autumn.  Love them!  I really need more diamond VCA pieces!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

iSpot said:


> I really like the look of these sweets together




I also like this look, but I fear that it wouldn't look like this IRL - how big is her wrist?


----------



## Junkenpo

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125



These are AMAZING! 

I love the packaging, too.  I had no idea they did black boxes.  So mysterious looking, very powerful.  It makes me think stars in the night sky.  I second requests for modeling!


----------



## Suzie

monidda said:


> Hello everyone, firstly I want to thank God for this forum existing, then thank each one of you here sharing your beautiful VCA pieces.
> Ok so here goes my story. I am turning 40 in April and I will mark this momentous occasion with my very first VCA piece. Woohoooo so excited about that I could literally pee my pants
> 
> Up until now I drooled and dreamed unable to touch it. I had a goal to be mortgage free by 40 so every penny earned went towards it. At last in December we achieved out goal so now is my time to save for this beloved jewellery.
> 
> Now I really really want the 20 piece but I would have to save for it and won't be able to save that amount before the end of this year so I feel like the vintage Alhambra in YG would be my perfect first piece that I could have now!!!
> So my question is where would I be better off buying it? I live in the UK but We are visiting USA in April.
> Thank you for help I hope to become a regular poster and share my journey with you all
> Monica


Sounds like a great gift for your 40th, sorry I can't help with your question on whether to buy in the UK or USA. I am from Australia so I have to buy when I go overseas as there is no VCA here.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125



These are absolutely gorgeous! Would love to see how they look on your ears.


----------



## hermes_fan

Suzie said:


> Sounds like a great gift for your 40th, sorry I can't help with your question on whether to buy in the UK or USA. I am from Australia so I have to buy when I go overseas as there is no VCA here.


Congratulations on your upcoming birthday!  Embrace your 40's -- they're great! and to be mortgage free in your forties -- WOW!  Unlike prices in the UK which have the tax built in to the price, here in the US we add it on to the "list" price and that percentage varies by state.  However there may be some boutiques who would be able to sell to you and ship it out of state and therefore bypass the tax depending on the status of the store.  However like anything that seems too good to be true there may likely be caveats like you need a US credit card or the shipping address may need to match the billing address of the credit card.  The only reason I know of this seemingly "loophole" is that I recently bought an item from an online consignment shop which included the original bill of sale from the Van Cleef boutique.  This purchase receipt had the list price and zero shipping and zero for tax.  I called the boutique to see how this could be possible and they said the item must've been shipped out of state.  Quite frankly I'm not sure if this isn't a tad shady so I won't give the name of the boutique but you might want to make a few random calls to boutiques where you will be traveling and if you are visiting multiple states it may be worth a try.  Good luck!


----------



## NYTexan

I went to the VCA on 5th Ave today since I didn't hear any insight about lengthening the 10 motif vintage necklace however, the store associate told me they do 2 inches for free at time of purchase.  So at least that answers my question. I am still curious how it looks though. Maybe I should just save for the 20. I also asked about the Lapis coming out and was told no  it is odd that a guy at Neimans said yes and at the boutique in New York they said something different. I will still keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## monidda

Thank you Susie and Hermes fan for your replies. Hermes fan that is a very interesting point to consider. My best friend just moved from Seattle to Denver so I can always ship to her US address. Would you be able to maybe privately give me the names of those boutiques lease? I would really appreciate it.
I have trawled this thread all the way from 2011 till now, read every post and whipped myself into a frenzy, so much more that I ve actually dreamed VCA last night 
So I have made my initial wish list and I am sooo giddy  the good news is hubby decided to treat me for my big birthday ( I think he was quite relieved to have some direction) so I might start with THREE pieces 
Monica xx


----------



## monidda

Indulge me please while I chat to myself ( your are all in bed right now) and build my posts up to become a fully fledged member


----------



## monidda

Ooooh it looks like I ve changed colour


----------



## monidda

Ooooh it looks like I get a different colour with each post wonder what this next one will be?


----------



## monidda

Oh not no more 
Ok so here s my wish list for now, I don't think it will let me embed an image in my post yet as I haven't got 10 posts yet 
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1482/7044979/24193840/408681407.jpg


----------



## monidda

I have one more question, I love a dangly earring and I wish there was a one motif dangly baby. My question will be if I got the studs and added a diamond top with a link to the motif do you think I would devalue them? I have a pair of diamond earrings that I never wear I am thinking on sacrificing. Not sure id they would be to fancy with the diamond I would be happy with a delicate gold ball as well.


----------



## monidda

10 th post, thank you for for your patience with this 
ETA I need to be a member for 5 days as well


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monidda said:


> I have one more question, I love a dangly earring and I wish there was a one motif dangly baby. My question will be if I got the studs and added a diamond top with a link to the motif do you think I would devalue them? I have a pair of diamond earrings that I never wear I am thinking on sacrificing. Not sure id they would be to fancy with the diamond I would be happy with a delicate gold ball as well.


Do NOT add anything to your VCA earrings.
They will not appear authentic.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The magic earrings dangle...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monidda said:


> Oh not no more
> Ok so here s my wish list for now, I don't think it will let me embed an image in my post yet as I haven't got 10 posts yet
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1482/7044979/24193840/408681407.jpg


Nice wish list, although if you add a bracelet in a color that matches a twn motif it can be used to lengthen the necklace.
Take a look at the perlee bracelets, too....
VCA is addictive.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125


Beautiful!!!!
You have got to be thrilled!


----------



## monidda

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do NOT add anything to your VCA earrings.
> They will not appear authentic.



Hi Texasgirliegirl, I had a feeling that would be the answer  
And sorry can I ask what twn stands for?


----------



## monidda

texasgirliegirl said:


> The magic earrings dangle...



Ha does this mean I m not alone ?
Oh and yes the perlee of course "more drool" I think one solid bangle will be perfect with my two little bracelets.


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125



Beautiful!   I know what you mean about something else getting in the way of a dream piece.  I'm trying to be good to get another VCA piece this spring...stay focused! Stay focused!   Lol!


----------



## monidda

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful!   I know what you mean about something else getting in the way of a dream piece.  I'm trying to be good to get another VCA piece this spring...stay focused! Stay focused!   Lol!



I am a champion saver but I torment myself for the duration. I just wish I could have it all yesterday. Stay focused it will come round sooner than you think


----------



## Florasun

monidda said:


> Hello everyone, firstly I want to thank God for this forum existing, then thank each one of you here sharing your beautiful VCA pieces.
> Ok so here goes my story. I am turning 40 in April and I will mark this momentous occasion with my very first VCA piece. Woohoooo so excited about that I could literally pee my pants
> 
> Up until now I drooled and dreamed unable to touch it. I had a goal to be mortgage free by 40 so every penny earned went towards it. At last in December we achieved out goal so now is my time to save for this beloved jewellery.
> 
> Now I really really want the 20 piece but I would have to save for it and won't be able to save that amount before the end of this year so I feel like the vintage Alhambra in YG would be my perfect first piece that I could have now!!!
> So my question is where would I be better off buying it? I live in the UK but We are visiting USA in April.
> Thank you for help I hope to become a regular poster and share my journey with you all
> Monica



Wow! Congrats on being mortgage free at such a young age - that is awesome! I feel like you should get the piece you want and don't buy any "bridge" pieces. If you can get a Neiman Marcus credit card they will do six months interst free. Pay whatever amount you have in cash and charge the rest. As far as tax goes, when I wanted the turquoise Alhambra, the local Neiman Marcus didn't have the combination I wanted, so I ordered from the VCA boutique in NY. They did not charge me sales tax and they shipped overnight for free.


----------



## monidda

Florasun said:


> Wow! Congrats on being mortgage free at such a young age - that is awesome! I feel like you should get the piece you want and don't buy any "bridge" pieces. If you can get a Neiman Marcus credit card they will do six months interst free. Pay whatever amount you have in cash and charge the rest. As far as tax goes, when I wanted the turquoise Alhambra, the local Neiman Marcus didn't have the combination I wanted, so I ordered from the VCA boutique in NY. They did not charge me sales tax and they shipped overnight for free.



Hi Flora  thank you for your reply. I think I haven't explained it properly which is always my problem. The vintage one motif necklace is on my list as I feel this could be my most worn piece so most definitely not a make do piece. The good news is money's in my bank and I could just have it now.
Hubby agreed to buy me both the MOP  and onyx YG bracelets for my happy birthday 
As for getting a 0% card not sure I need to, I mean yes it might allow me to get the magic 16 motif now but I feel I will have the first three pieces to love and get used to for a while. Because of the no mortgage repayments I expect to manage to save enough to purchase the rest of my wish list by the end of the year, and I love to save towards something it gives me a much better satisfaction. Onwards and upwards one piece at the time


----------



## hopingoneday

So I have a question for all you VCA fans.  If you're this passionate about VCA, then I'm guessing for sure you love other jewelers too.  What pieces/makers do you obsess about?  For instance, I love many of the pieces made by Stefan Hemmerle in Germany, Victoire de Castellane for Dior, and Codognato in Venice.  I like many, but not all, JAR pieces.  Who do you guys love?


----------



## Junkenpo

That's a good question.  Aside from VCA, I'm very much the standard of jewelry buying... tiffany and cartier.  I love the bois de rose by dior. Mostly Tiffany because it is available easily where I live.. I can actually visit a boutique.  

I like Hermes silver... 

Although most recently I've been getting jade fever, so unbranded jadeite bangles have been my obsession.  I'm waiting on a few to hopefully arrive soon and then I probably deserve to be on Ban island for the rest of the year.


----------



## hopingoneday

Junkenpo said:


> That's a good question.  Aside from VCA, I'm very much the standard of jewelry buying... tiffany and cartier.  I love the bois de rose by dior. Mostly Tiffany because it is available easily where I live.. I can actually visit a boutique.
> 
> I like Hermes silver...
> 
> Although most recently I've been getting jade fever, so unbranded jadeite bangles have been my obsession.  I'm waiting on a few to hopefully arrive soon and then I probably deserve to be on Ban island for the rest of the year.


Ban Island - love it!  LOL!  You won't be alone there.  I also love the Bois de Rose - I think it's so romantic.  I love Cartier but lately am finding I'm less drawn to Tiffany for some reason&#8230; although I would die to find a beautiful vintage Tiffany alexandrite ring...


----------



## katmb

Still loving my sweets...


----------



## monidda

katmb said:


> Still loving my sweets...
> 
> View attachment 2487281



Perfect and really sweet  they look gorgeous together


----------



## chaneljewel

Junkenpo said:


> That's a good question.  Aside from VCA, I'm very much the standard of jewelry buying... tiffany and cartier.  I love the bois de rose by dior. Mostly Tiffany because it is available easily where I live.. I can actually visit a boutique.
> 
> I like Hermes silver...
> 
> Although most recently I've been getting jade fever, so unbranded jadeite bangles have been my obsession.  I'm waiting on a few to hopefully arrive soon and then I probably deserve to be on Ban island for the rest of the year.



Where do you find your jade jewelry?  It is pretty!


----------



## katmb

monidda said:


> Perfect and really sweet  they look gorgeous together




Thank you. I have been obsessed with delicate jewelry lately.


----------



## katmb

chaneljewel said:


> Where do you find your jade jewelry?  It is pretty!




It is Elsa Peretti from Tiffany.


----------



## monidda

Can this be real? For me this would be a saving of £3400 which is the UK price for a pair of vintage YG mop earrings !!! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VCA-Van-C...S_Fine_Necklaces_Pendants&hash=item19e71252f7


----------



## Junkenpo

katmb said:


> It is Elsa Peretti from Tiffany.



I love this stack!  I started my collection with VCA sweets, the mop butterfly and the carnelian heart.  So easy to wear and just a very feminine elegance.

Come post your Elsa Peretti jade in the Jade thread... do you know if it is jadeite jade or nephrite jade?

edited to add: chaneljewel: So far I have gotten my bangles from Ultimate Jadeite on e_bay, but there have been other vendors mentioned on the jade thread. I'm waiting on a couple more from other vendors that I'll wait to name until I actually have the bangles to photograph.


----------



## monidda

Hermes fan I received your message but I can't reply until my 5 days is up  could you please re message me? 
Many thanks I really appreciate it


----------



## xianni

katmb said:


> Still loving my sweets...
> 
> View attachment 2487281


What a combination! blue, green, rosegold, diamond.. TDF!


----------



## kimber418

Did anyone beside me notice Erin Andrews ring after her interview with Richard Sherman notice her ring during the Super Bowl preview?  I am not sure but I think it might be a white gold pave MAGIC Alhambra ring.

What do you think?  Very bad picture and my DH made me hurry   I tried to explain that this was important information to some people!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimber418 said:


> Did anyone beside me notice Erin Andrews ring after her interview with Richard Sherman notice her ring during the Super Bowl preview?  I am not sure but I think it might be a white gold pave MAGIC Alhambra ring.
> 
> What do you think?  Very bad picture and my DH made me hurry   I tried to explain that this was important information to some people!




I noticed that, but it looked a little....off? Disproportionate? I could be wrong, I'm not all that familiar with the magic pieces.


----------



## lubird217

Looks more like a Yurman shape


----------



## NYTexan

kimber418 said:


> Did anyone beside me notice Erin Andrews ring after her interview with Richard Sherman notice her ring during the Super Bowl preview?  I am not sure but I think it might be a white gold pave MAGIC Alhambra ring.
> 
> What do you think?  Very bad picture and my DH made me hurry   I tried to explain that this was important information to some people!


I did notice because that ring is on my list and also my pic on this thread. I don't think it was VCA. Size and shape was off. It was more pointy and not rounded like a clover. Very blingy though on TV. Was still beautiful. Yes could be Yurman.


----------



## monidda

And breath  Ladies I just rang the London store and two pieces are winging their way to me soon. I am hyperventilating  thank you for listening to my excited rambles I know I must bore the pants of you all  but equally I also know you will all understand the sheer excitement.


----------



## Dode99

Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?

I posted few pics for you to decide!








Please don't let the Birkin distract you 











Source:
al3efer
mrsbuhumaid


----------



## ChaneLisette

I posted this on the general message board but have not heard any responses. I really  want a VCA signature perlée bracelet but cannot decide on RG or WG. Which would  look best with my WG Love bracelet? Does anyone have any pics of them together? I searched  and could not find any.

Thanks!


----------



## perleegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I posted this on the general message board but have not heard any responses. I really  want a VCA signature perlée bracelet but cannot decide on RG or WG. Which would  look best with my WG Love bracelet? Does anyone have any pics of them together? I searched  and could not find any.
> 
> Thanks!


RG!


----------



## LVoeletters

chanelisette said:


> i posted this on the general message board but have not heard any responses. i really  want a vca signature perlée bracelet but cannot decide on rg or wg. Which would  look best with my wg love bracelet? Does anyone have any pics of them together? I searched  and could not find any.
> 
> Thanks!



rg!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ChaneLisette said:


> I posted this on the general message board but have not heard any responses. I really  want a VCA signature perlée bracelet but cannot decide on RG or WG. Which would  look best with my WG Love bracelet? Does anyone have any pics of them together? I searched  and could not find any.
> 
> Thanks!



Buy the one that looks best on your skintone.

From what I've read here, people usually wear them on separate wrists.  The Perlee is larger than the Love Bracelet, and it may go over and scratch your Love.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Dode99 said:


> Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?
> 
> I posted few pics for you to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let the Birkin distract you
> 
> I think they would look great together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> al3efer
> 
> 
> mrsbuhumaid



I think they would look great together.  Congrats on your future purchase.


----------



## kkaate

Dode99 said:


> Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?
> 
> I posted few pics for you to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let the Birkin distract you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> al3efer
> mrsbuhumaid




YES to wearing the ring and the bracelet together -- I would!! Looks so pretty.
But I prefer not to mix metals so I wouldn't mix the different metals/motifs 
Congrats on such a beautiful purchase!


----------



## Glamslam

ChaneLisette said:


> I posted this on the general message board but have not heard any responses. I really  want a VCA signature perlée bracelet but cannot decide on RG or WG. Which would  look best with my WG Love bracelet? Does anyone have any pics of them together? I searched  and could not find any.
> 
> Thanks!



View attachment 2488732




Here's a picture of my rose gold perlee signature bracelet, i was also hesitating, now i am saving to get the white gold to stack them together


----------



## Glamslam

hopingoneday said:


> Congrats!  All your pieces are beautiful!  I especially love that gorgeous alhambra pendant!!



Thank you so much, VCA can be very addictif&#128521;


----------



## monidda

My warm skin tone doesn't suit wg at all and goodness knows I've tried over the years but I still wear it mixed with YG and I love the look.  I agree with Antique shopper get the metal that sings on your skin tone


----------



## Glamslam

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love every single piece, so beautiful!!!



Thanks dear, i'd love to see yours&#128521;&#128536;


----------



## CATEYES

Dode99 said:


> Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?
> 
> I posted few pics for you to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let the Birkin distract you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> al3efer
> mrsbuhumaid


Wow this is a. OCR dilema to be in Lovely photos of malachite! It may be a bit much to wear bracelet and ring, IMHO. The ring and necklace together or necklace and bracelet matching.  I hope you post what you end up with. Can't get enough photos of malachite!


----------



## ChaneLisette

perleegirl said:


> RG!





LVoeletters said:


> rg!



Thanks! That is the one I am leaning toward.



AntiqueShopper said:


> Buy the one that looks best on your skintone.
> 
> From what I've read here, people usually wear them on separate wrists.  The Perlee is larger than the Love Bracelet, and it may go over and scratch your Love.



I really do not know what looks good with my skin. I have a light olive complexion so I think it is too light for gold and too warm for platinum. I usually wear platinum/white gold but love how bright the rose gold looks. I do not have a VCA near me so I cannot try them on. My SA said the small Perlee is 15/16 cm so it would be the same or smaller than my Love so I wonder if the Love would go over it.



Glamslam said:


> View attachment 2488732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my rose gold perlee signature bracelet, i was also hesitating, now i am saving to get the white gold to stack them together



Thank you so much for showing me a picture. Your bracelets are so beautiful!


----------



## Lexgal

Can anyone advise me of the price range of the onyx Alhambra sweet earrings?  Also, how much larger are the regular size?

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## perleegirl

CATEYES said:


> Wow this is a. OCR dilema to be in Lovely photos of malachite! It may be a bit much to wear bracelet and ring, IMHO. The ring and necklace together or necklace and bracelet matching.  I hope you post what you end up with. Can't get enough photos of malachite!


Agreed! Too much for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dode99 said:


> Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?
> 
> I posted few pics for you to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let the Birkin distract you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> al3efer
> mrsbuhumaid


I love malachite, too!
Honestly, I don't care for the ring and the bracelet on the same hand. It seems a bit much/contrived. 
What about a necklace? Earrings?
The bracelet is great too... I don't care for the way that person stacked it with so many pieces..including the sweet. Cheapens the look IMO.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Glamslam said:


> View attachment 2488732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my rose gold perlee signature bracelet, i was also hesitating, now i am saving to get the white gold to stack them together


So pretty!!


----------



## NYTexan

Glamslam said:


> View attachment 2488732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my rose gold perlee signature bracelet, i was also hesitating, now i am saving to get the white gold to stack them together


Are you worried that the VCA motif bracelet will get scratched by layering? I always wear mine by itself because it concerns me. I have the MOP but maybe the onyx is more sturdy.


----------



## NYTexan

Dode99 said:


> Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?
> 
> I posted few pics for you to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let the Birkin distract you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> al3efer
> mrsbuhumaid


I don't mind the ring and bracelet together as long as it gets broken up with something else YG. I like it with the Cartier. Perhaps get the YG motif bracelet or diamond motif and layer together. I think having another YG bracelet enhances the green in the malachite. Enjoy!


----------



## Dode99

CATEYES said:


> Wow this is a. OCR dilema to be in Lovely photos of malachite! It may be a bit much to wear bracelet and ring, IMHO. The ring and necklace together or necklace and bracelet matching.  I hope you post what you end up with. Can't get enough photos of malachite!



I love the look of the ring and the necklace together but I'm not a necklace girl . I decided to wear the ring and the bracelet on different hands. Initially I was going to get the ring only then I thought that's not enough malachite . I will def post pics once I get mine. I hate waiting for three months :/ 




texasgirliegirl said:


> I love malachite, too!
> Honestly, I don't care for the ring and the bracelet on the same hand. It seems a bit much/contrived.
> What about a necklace? Earrings?
> The bracelet is great too... I don't care for the way that person stacked it with so many pieces..including the sweet. Cheapens the look IMO.



I'm sensitive to earrings that made in any metal! :/ and I'm not that into necklaces. I've seen the malachite stacked with the carnelian, a bit overwhelming for me. I don't like the look of the many different motifs together. I agree with you It does cheapens the look. I love to stack not more than three bracelets on one hand. I need to get creative .

I decided to wear the malachite bracelet with my YG love w/ diamonds (on my right hand) for now and will probably add a butterfly sweet bracelet in the future to stack? I will wear the malachite ring on my left hand. I will def experiment a little bit once I receive mine and I will def post pics here . 




AntiqueShopper said:


> I think they would look great together.  Congrats on your future purchase.



Thank you 



kkaate said:


> YES to wearing the ring and the bracelet together -- I would!! Looks so pretty.
> But I prefer not to mix metals so I wouldn't mix the different metals/motifs
> Congrats on such a beautiful purchase!



Thank you! I agree with you. I won't mix the malachite with other metals, but probably adding a RG sweet butterfly or a RG sweet carnelian heart won't hurt . 



NYTexan said:


> I don't mind the ring and bracelet together as long as it gets broken up with something else YG. I like it with the Cartier. Perhaps get the YG motif bracelet or diamond motif and layer together. I think having another YG bracelet enhances the green in the malachite. Enjoy!



I wear a YG love w/ diamonds and I love the look of the malachite stacked with the love as well. The YG motif is a great idea. I will consider that as well . Thank you!



one more malachite eye candy for you ladies . 






source:
shaikhasuhailbh


----------



## monidda

Dode99 said:


> I love the look of the ring and the necklace together but I'm not a necklace girl . I decided to wear the ring and the bracelet on different hands. Initially I was going to get the ring only then I thought that's not enough malachite . I will def post pics once I get mine. I hate waiting for three months :/
> 
> 
> Your *not enough malachite* made me smile and I have to agree it is beautiful


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> Would you model them? I would love to get some perspective on how big they are


 


dolphingirl said:


> OMG, what a stunner. They are beautiful. Congrats


 


einseine said:


> Congrats!!! I got the same earrings last autumn. Love them! I really need more diamond VCA pieces!!!


 


Junkenpo said:


> These are AMAZING!
> 
> I love the packaging, too. I had no idea they did black boxes. So mysterious looking, very powerful. It makes me think stars in the night sky. I second requests for modeling!


 


Suzie said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous! Would love to see how they look on your ears.


 
Thank you so much ladies!!  I haven't been on-line in a few days and I'm so happy to come and see you to all sharing my joy!  I've worm them every day, these are surely the perfect earrings for me!!


----------



## monidda

BethC I would still like to see a picture of you in them pretty pleeeeeease  
For me there might not be any sleep tonight, my first two pieces are travelling across the UK ready to meet me in the morning. It's like being 6 years old on Christmas Eve .


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> BethC I would still like to see a picture of you in them pretty pleeeeeease
> For me there might not be any sleep tonight, my first two pieces are travelling across the UK ready to meet me in the morning. It's like being 6 years old on Christmas Eve .


 
Yay!! &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399; can't wait to see what you get!!

It sure is hard to take a pic of your ear, but I tried, lol.


----------



## dialv

so pretty Bethc!


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> Yay!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; can't wait to see what you get!!
> 
> It sure is hard to take a pic of your ear, but I tried, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490018



Beth they are exquisite, they sit so nicely on your ear. I was going to get a pair of plain gold ones instead of MOP but I think I might have to reconsider and go pave. Just beaut my dear wear them with pleasure and in health


----------



## dolphingirl

Bethc, gorgeous! Beautiful on you. I have tried them on before but they just did not look right on me.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## dolphingirl

Dode99, beautiful collection you have. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful Bethc!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stunning! Huge congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

Bethc said:


> Yay!! &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399; can't wait to see what you get!!
> 
> It sure is hard to take a pic of your ear, but I tried, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490018


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

Dode99 said:


> I love the look of the ring and the necklace together but I'm not a necklace girl . I decided to wear the ring and the bracelet on different hands. Initially I was going to get the ring only then I thought that's not enough malachite . I will def post pics once I get mine. I hate waiting for three months :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sensitive to earrings that made in any metal! :/ and I'm not that into necklaces. I've seen the malachite stacked with the carnelian, a bit overwhelming for me. I don't like the look of the many different motifs together. I agree with you It does cheapens the look. I love to stack not more than three bracelets on one hand. I need to get creative .
> 
> I decided to wear the malachite bracelet with my YG love w/ diamonds (on my right hand) for now and will probably add a butterfly sweet bracelet in the future to stack? I will wear the malachite ring on my left hand. I will def experiment a little bit once I receive mine and I will def post pics here .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I agree with you. I won't mix the malachite with other metals, but probably adding a RG sweet butterfly or a RG sweet carnelian heart won't hurt .
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a YG love w/ diamonds and I love the look of the malachite stacked with the love as well. The YG motif is a great idea. I will consider that as well . Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> one more malachite eye candy for you ladies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> shaikhasuhailbh


 
The malachite is gorgeous!


----------



## xianni

Bethc said:


> Yay!! &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399; can't wait to see what you get!!
> 
> It sure is hard to take a pic of your ear, but I tried, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490018


Stunning, it looks perfectly on your ear!


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Yay!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; can't wait to see what you get!!
> 
> It sure is hard to take a pic of your ear, but I tried, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490018




BETH! YAY, dream earrings! How perfect are these? 
WOW. 

I love them.  They go with everything too. Gorgeous.


----------



## sjunky13

Dode99 said:


> Ladies I have a sweet dilemma and I really need your opinions. I'm going to visit VCA very soon to order the Magic Alhambra Malachite ring. I adore the Malachite and the magic ring is perfect for me. I'm loving the bracelet as well but do you think it's too much to wear both the ring and the bracelet together on the same hand? I'm into mixing metals, do you like the look of the Malachite bracelet paired with other Alhambra bracelets in different metals?
> 
> I posted few pics for you to decide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let the Birkin distract you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> al3efer
> mrsbuhumaid




I LOVE the bracelet and ring together. I would add a MOP bracelet to stack.


----------



## kimber418

Beth~
Your new earrings are perfect and look great on.  Now I am obsessing on those earrings.
LOVE!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

For those of you with the sweet bracelets, do you wear them 24/7?  Can you wear them in the shower?


----------



## Junkenpo

Kitsunegrl said:


> For those of you with the sweet bracelets, do you wear them 24/7?  Can you wear them in the shower?



I wore mine out and about during the day and didn't baby them at all, but I would take them off once I came home, so not during the shower.  I have taken my onyx 5 motif to the beach a couple times (not on purpose, just wading and splashing in the shallow with DS) and my onyx has been fine.


----------



## monidda

Ladies I hope you will allow me indulge. I am totally SMITTEN  and wearing the biggest smile today !!! My first two babes arrived earlier today and I have been doing nothing conductive since.
I took photos of everything and really enjoyed the process  
pic 1- everything in the box
pic.2 everything out the box
pic.3 close up of the certificate folder
pic.4 Hand written card from the lovely SA, Kate


----------



## monidda

I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure

Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me 

and the hearts a flutter goodies


----------



## perleegirl

monidda said:


> Ladies I hope you will allow me indulge. I am totally SMITTEN  and wearing the biggest smile today !!! My first two babes arrived earlier today and I have been doing nothing conductive since.
> I took photos of everything and really enjoyed the process
> pic 1- everything in the box
> pic.2 everything out the box
> pic.3 close up of the certificate folder
> pic.4 Hand written card from the lovely SA, Kate


Very pretty combo... Congrats!
Enjoy your first special VCA pieces.


----------



## monidda

perleegirl said:


> Very pretty combo... Congrats!
> Enjoy your first special VCA pieces.


Thank you Perlee girl  I can't quite believe I reached this point. 12 loooong years I had to wait


----------



## momo721

monidda said:


> Thank you Perlee girl  I can quite believe I reached this point. 12 loooong years I had to wait




Congratulations monidda!  Great choices!


----------



## monidda

momo721 said:


> Congratulations monidda!  Great choices!


Thank you Momo


----------



## kimber418

WOW!  Thanks for sharing monidda!  It really is so fun getting VCA -the entire process is so exciting!  I think you made 2 great choices for your first 2 pieces!  Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## sbelle

Bethc said:


> Yay!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; can't wait to see what you get!!
> 
> It sure is hard to take a pic of your ear, but I tried, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490018




Perfect!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## monidda

kimber418 said:


> WOW!  Thanks for sharing monidda!  It really is so fun getting VCA -the entire process is so exciting!  I think you made 2 great choices for your first 2 pieces!  Congrats & enjoy!


You are sweet thank you very much


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> 
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> 
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885




Wonderful!!  So happy for you, enjoy!!,


----------



## chaneljewel

monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885



Great pieces!   I love all the special boxes and pouches of VCA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> 
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> 
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885




Beautiful pieces!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ghoztz

monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885


Those are gorgeous pieces.  Congrats!


----------



## monidda

THANK YOU SO MUCH BethC, Chaneljewel,BBC, And Ghoztz  I am just filled with happiness and grateful that I can share my happy with like minded people on this thread. You have all provided with with so much advice and guidance. 

And I thought that after the arrival on my MOP 5 motif in YG in 2 weeks I was done until May time when I take the trip to US. 
BUT after seeing my goodies yesterday hubby announced that he could double my birthday budget if I wanted to get more of it now.... I mean whoooo is the Pope catholic? 
So now I have a dilemma I wonder you could help me with. 
Starting budget £11.000 ($18.000)

Scenario one - YG or PG Pave clover earrings ( BethC and SBelle totally inspired me) 
. I guess I am wondering if I would wear these every day do you think they would be too flashy?  £ 9.250 

Option two- I am a bracelet stacking girl 

Perlee Signature bracelet in RG or YG ( need to go and see these in the boutique before I decide)
Vintage MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet ( stacking) 
YG or RG clover earrings. Total cost £10.650

Or enjoy my first VCA pieces and put my budget towards a solitaire upgrade. Currently I have a 1c but of course I would love a 2c. 

I am so very torn and your advice would be very welcome


----------



## hermes_fan

monidda said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH BethC, Chaneljewel,BBC, And Ghoztz  I am just filled with happiness and grateful that I can share my happy with like minded people on this thread. You have all provided with with so much advice and guidance.
> 
> And I thought that after the arrival on my MOP 5 motif in YG in 2 weeks I was done until May time when I take the trip to US.
> BUT after seeing my goodies yesterday hubby announced that he could double my birthday budget if I wanted to get more of it now.... I mean whoooo is the Pope catholic?
> So now I have a dilemma I wonder you could help me with.
> Starting budget £11.000 ($18.000)
> 
> Scenario one - YG or PG Pave clover earrings ( BethC and SBelle totally inspired me)
> . I guess I am wondering if I would wear these every day do you think they would be too flashy?  £ 9.250
> 
> Option two- I am a bracelet stacking girl
> 
> Perlee Signature bracelet in RG or YG ( need to go and see these in the boutique before I decide)
> Vintage MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet ( stacking)
> YG or RG clover earrings. Total cost £10.650
> 
> Or enjoy my first VCA pieces and put my budget towards a solitaire upgrade. Currently I have a 1c but of course I would love a 2c.
> 
> I am so very torn and your advice would be very welcome


Since it seems that you're not the super matchy matchy type (like me!) I would go for the pave or solid Alhambra earrings and the perlee signature bracelet which would look fabulous with your black Alhambra bracelet.  Regarding the diamond upgrade, well of course that would be nice but it's still just a diamond whereas these pieces are completely different...  I love the idea of an 18K VCA budget -- I want one of those!!!


----------



## Bethc

Here's a pic of the stack I was playing around with yesterday


----------



## ChaneLisette

Bethc said:


> Here's a pic of the stack I was playing around with yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2492346



Sooo beautiful! What a mesmerizing stack!


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> Here's a pic of the stack I was playing around with yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2492346


Heavenly stack


----------



## monidda

Hermes fan thank you for your opinion. I have come to the same conclusion, my diamond upgrade can wait, VCA has soul and you feel very different when wearing it. 
I wore the onyx all day today layered with my clic ( inspired totally by your stack  ) and a plain gold bangle and it felt very comfy. 
Also I think I will get more enjoyment from three more VCA pieces than an extra carat.


----------



## sjunky13

Bethc said:


> Here's a pic of the stack I was playing around with yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2492346




LOveeeeeeeee this! How are your earrings feeling?

Beth, are you still wearing your perlee hoops?


----------



## sjunky13

monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885




Congrats on your gorgeous pieces. The Onyx bracelet was my first VCA purchase and the best! 
Prepare to be addicted! lol


----------



## monidda

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous pieces. The Onyx bracelet was my first VCA purchase and the best!
> Prepare to be addicted! lol


Thank you SJunky 
The onyx took me by total surprise I think I would even say I prefer it to MOP.
As for addicted I m there, hook line and sinker


----------



## sjunky13

deciding on my next piece,  Cartier JUC ring or VCA. Birthday is coming up! 

Went to Cartier and tried on many rings. I want 3 love rings stacked or the JUC.  For VCA I want the grey MOP ring or Perlee large ring.


----------



## sjunky13

monidda said:


> Thank you SJunky
> The onyx took me by total surprise I think I would even say I prefer it to MOP.
> As for addicted I m there, hook line and sinker



I know! Me too. I adore it. It looks great with everything.


----------



## monidda

sjunky13 said:


> deciding on my next piece,  Cartier JUC ring or VCA. Birthday is coming up!
> 
> Went to Cartier and tried on many rings. I want 3 love rings stacked or the JUC.  For VCA I want the grey MOP ring or Perlee large ring.


Nice wish list, how will you be wearing them? All together? I love stacking bracelets but I m not so successful stacking rings, that might be because I have sausage shaped fingers.


----------



## dialv

Great pieces monidda. Love the onyx, and the travel pouches always come in handy.


----------



## monidda

dialv said:


> Great pieces monidda. Love the onyx, and the travel pouches always come in handy.


Thank you Dialv, they are just as cute as the pieces those pouches but I am already thinking of getting a separate travel system to keep the VCA s pristine. I m thinking when I m dead, my nephew ( I can't have babies) will want to flog all my jewelery to add the funds towards his Aston, so clean pouches might help him get a bit more LOL


----------



## Notorious Pink

monidda said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH BethC, Chaneljewel,BBC, And Ghoztz  I am just filled with happiness and grateful that I can share my happy with like minded people on this thread. You have all provided with with so much advice and guidance.
> 
> And I thought that after the arrival on my MOP 5 motif in YG in 2 weeks I was done until May time when I take the trip to US.
> BUT after seeing my goodies yesterday hubby announced that he could double my birthday budget if I wanted to get more of it now.... I mean whoooo is the Pope catholic?
> So now I have a dilemma I wonder you could help me with.
> Starting budget £11.000 ($18.000)
> 
> Scenario one - YG or PG Pave clover earrings ( BethC and SBelle totally inspired me)
> . I guess I am wondering if I would wear these every day do you think they would be too flashy?  £ 9.250
> 
> Option two- I am a bracelet stacking girl
> 
> Perlee Signature bracelet in RG or YG ( need to go and see these in the boutique before I decide)
> Vintage MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet ( stacking)
> YG or RG clover earrings. Total cost £10.650
> 
> Or enjoy my first VCA pieces and put my budget towards a solitaire upgrade. Currently I have a 1c but of course I would love a 2c.
> 
> I am so very torn and your advice would be very welcome




What a delightful dilemma! Since all that's needed is an opinion, I vote for the pave clover earrings - VCA AND diamonds!!! &#128149;


----------



## monidda

BBC said:


> What a delightful dilemma! Since all that's needed is an opinion, I vote for the pave clover earrings - VCA AND diamonds!!! &#55357;&#56469;


Argghhh I thought I had this LOL
Would you wear them daily?
Thank you BBC  funny I m watching the news on BBC right now lol


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> Argghhh I thought I had this LOL
> Would you wear them daily?
> Thank you BBC  funny I m watching the news on BBC right now lol



Absolutely!  I've worn mine every day since I got them!!  I'm in love!!


----------



## sjunky13

monidda said:


> Nice wish list, how will you be wearing them? All together? I love stacking bracelets but I m not so successful stacking rings, that might be because I have sausage shaped fingers.



Mine are kind of sausage like too! LOL! I love stacking rings too. 
I like the Cartier love rings stacked. 

I have a VCA Frivole ring that is very pretty, 2 Fleur ring. But it is dressy and a bit fussy. I am looking for something sleeker.


----------



## hermes_fan

monidda said:


> Thank you SJunky
> The onyx took me by total surprise I think I would even say I prefer it to MOP.
> As for addicted I m there, hook line and sinker


I feel the same way, My initial purchases were all YG MOP -- I bought the single, 10 and 20 motif, earrings, bracelet and ring thinking that MOP goes with EVERYTHING so it's a practical investment.  But I never wear the 10 motif as I hate that some of the motifs flip up.  But when I bought the onyx -- wow -- I wear it all the time.  I can't wait to get the 10 motif of that but next time i'll be smart and ask them to lengthen it a tad hoping it helps to fix the flip problem....


----------



## momo721

I would really appreciate the advice of you VCA lovers and collectors out there!

I have a few VCA pieces that I love to wear: frivole BTF ring, small YG frivole earrings, sweet YG mop earrings and a YG mop bracelet.

This is the year that I finally take the plunge and get a necklace! But I could really use some input. First, I am trying to decide between 2 tens vs a 20 motif. I do like the thought of having some options if I get 2 tens. But if I ever wore it as just a 10, I would definitely need extra length added. When I tried it on, it's just too choker like on me. I would probably get both of the 10s lengthened so that when I wear as 20 the links are symmetric. Had anyone done this? Does it fall too low (i.e awkward spot) when you wear 2 lengthened tens together? 

My next debate is if I should get MOP necklace or if I should go with YG or PG. I love them both and at 1 point was leaning towards gold instead of mop because I didn't want to be too matchy matchy with my bracelet. But I recently tried on all 3 choices and I had to leave the store because I was so overwhelmed with the decision. That store is like sensory overload for me as it is!

I also tried on the 11 motif magic necklace and that was super pretty too! It's a hard decision! It seems most people start out w vintage Alhambra before delving in to magic pieces. I'm just curious if anyone on the forum has the 11 motif and if they favor it over their 20 motif. 

Thank you so much in advance for reading this post, and if anyone has any advice I do appreciate it!


----------



## perleegirl

monidda said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH BethC, Chaneljewel,BBC, And Ghoztz  I am just filled with happiness and grateful that I can share my happy with like minded people on this thread. You have all provided with with so much advice and guidance.
> 
> And I thought that after the arrival on my MOP 5 motif in YG in 2 weeks I was done until May time when I take the trip to US.
> BUT after seeing my goodies yesterday hubby announced that he could double my birthday budget if I wanted to get more of it now.... I mean whoooo is the Pope catholic?
> So now I have a dilemma I wonder you could help me with.
> Starting budget £11.000 ($18.000)
> 
> Scenario one - YG or PG Pave clover earrings ( BethC and SBelle totally inspired me)
> . I guess I am wondering if I would wear these every day do you think they would be too flashy?  £ 9.250
> 
> Option two- I am a bracelet stacking girl
> 
> Perlee Signature bracelet in RG or YG ( need to go and see these in the boutique before I decide)
> Vintage MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet ( stacking)
> YG or RG clover earrings. Total cost £10.650
> 
> Or enjoy my first VCA pieces and put my budget towards a solitaire upgrade. Currently I have a 1c but of course I would love a 2c.
> 
> I am so very torn and your advice would be very welcome


being that you now have a pendant and bracelet, the pave vintage earrings would be very special. I think you would get a lot of use out of them as they are versatile for day or night.
I have the black ONYX and MOP YG 5 motif and always wear them together. To me, wearing just one is too simple. My next piece will be signature Perlee to stack with 5 motifs. I do have Perlee clover, but don't wear with the others because I worry that diamonds will scratch the stones. Take your time to decide, so you get that just right piece.


----------



## perleegirl

momo721 said:


> I would really appreciate the advice of you VCA lovers and collectors out there!
> 
> I have a few VCA pieces that I love to wear: frivole BTF ring, small YG frivole earrings, sweet YG mop earrings and a YG mop bracelet.
> 
> This is the year that I finally take the plunge and get a necklace! But I could really use some input. First, I am trying to decide between 2 tens vs a 20 motif. I do like the thought of having some options if I get 2 tens. But if I ever wore it as just a 10, I would definitely need extra length added. When I tried it on, it's just too choker like on me. I would probably get both of the 10s lengthened so that when I wear as 20 the links are symmetric. Had anyone done this? Does it fall too low (i.e awkward spot) when you wear 2 lengthened tens together?
> 
> My next debate is if I should get MOP necklace or if I should go with YG or PG. I love them both and at 1 point was leaning towards gold instead of mop because I didn't want to be too matchy matchy with my bracelet. But I recently tried on all 3 choices and I had to leave the store because I was so overwhelmed with the decision. That store is like sensory overload for me as it is!
> 
> I also tried on the 11 motif magic necklace and that was super pretty too! It's a hard decision! It seems most people start out w vintage Alhambra before delving in to magic pieces. I'm just curious if anyone on the forum has the 11 motif and if they favor it over their 20 motif.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for reading this post, and if anyone has any advice I do appreciate it!


If you don't think you will ever wear the 10 motif alone, maybe you should go for the 20. You can't go wrong with either choice. Mop or gold are both great choices. Have you tried on Onyx? 
Not to confuse you further, but you commented that you weren't sure about matching to your bracelet. BTW...I also get very overwhelmed whenever I visit VCA. It is very difficult to narrow down so many beautiful choices.


----------



## twigski

momo721 said:


> I would really appreciate the advice of you VCA lovers and collectors out there!
> 
> I have a few VCA pieces that I love to wear: frivole BTF ring, small YG frivole earrings, sweet YG mop earrings and a YG mop bracelet.
> 
> This is the year that I finally take the plunge and get a necklace! But I could really use some input. First, I am trying to decide between 2 tens vs a 20 motif. I do like the thought of having some options if I get 2 tens. But if I ever wore it as just a 10, I would definitely need extra length added. When I tried it on, it's just too choker like on me. I would probably get both of the 10s lengthened so that when I wear as 20 the links are symmetric. Had anyone done this? Does it fall too low (i.e awkward spot) when you wear 2 lengthened tens together?
> 
> My next debate is if I should get MOP necklace or if I should go with YG or PG. I love them both and at 1 point was leaning towards gold instead of mop because I didn't want to be too matchy matchy with my bracelet. But I recently tried on all 3 choices and I had to leave the store because I was so overwhelmed with the decision. That store is like sensory overload for me as it is!
> 
> I also tried on the 11 motif magic necklace and that was super pretty too! It's a hard decision! It seems most people start out w vintage Alhambra before delving in to magic pieces. I'm just curious if anyone on the forum has the 11 motif and if they favor it over their 20 motif.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for reading this post, and if anyone has any advice I do appreciate it!



I had a similar dilemma a few years ago. I had alreadypurchased a 10 mop necklace. I wasnt sure if I sure purchase another 10 tolink together or get a 20 to wear separately. I knew I definitely would neverlink a 20 w/ a 10 to get a 30 look. So what I decided to do is get another 10motif & get a 2 removable extender made. At the time NM (where I purchasedboth necklaces) had VCA do one at no additional charge. I believe now theycharge a few hundred dollars. Now I rarely wear my 10 w/o the extender. IMO Ifyou feel you would never wear the 10 aloneI would purchase two 10s then gettwo removable extenders possibly one 2 & the other 4 then depending on howlong you want to wear your necklace you can add them accordingly. I would notlengthen your necklaces permanently; it will devalue your necklace. Again justmy opinion but Ive always loved the look of MOP in YG rather than WG. Withthat being saidyou cant go wrong with anything VCA


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bethc said:


> Here's a pic of the stack I was playing around with yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2492346



Love your stack! 

But do you worry about them scratching ? I'll be so anxious , esp with MOP.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

sjunky13 said:


> deciding on my next piece,  Cartier JUC ring or VCA. Birthday is coming up!
> 
> Went to Cartier and tried on many rings. I want 3 love rings stacked or the JUC.  For VCA I want the grey MOP ring or Perlee large ring.



Haha doesn't matter, you will get them all eventually.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885



Congrats! Your reveal reminds me of mine. 

5 motifs YG MOP bracelets , 10 motifs YG MOP necklace & YG MOP sweet clover earrings were my starters!


----------



## momo721

twigski said:


> I had a similar dilemma a few years ago. I had alreadypurchased a 10 mop necklace. I wasnt sure if I sure purchase another 10 tolink together or get a 20 to wear separately. I knew I definitely would neverlink a 20 w/ a 10 to get a 30 look. So what I decided to do is get another 10motif & get a 2 removable extender made. At the time NM (where I purchasedboth necklaces) had VCA do one at no additional charge. I believe now theycharge a few hundred dollars. Now I rarely wear my 10 w/o the extender. IMO Ifyou feel you would never wear the 10 aloneI would purchase two 10s then gettwo removable extenders possibly one 2 & the other 4 then depending on howlong you want to wear your necklace you can add them accordingly. I would notlengthen your necklaces permanently; it will devalue your necklace. Again justmy opinion but Ive always loved the look of MOP in YG rather than WG. Withthat being saidyou cant go wrong with anything VCA




Thank you perleegirl and twigski! Good advice!
Is VCA still making extenders? Last year I was tempted to buy mop pendant necklace and instead of having it permanently extended I asked about getting 2 inch extender made. My SA said that VCA doesn't offer it anymore. But not sure that's true? It really would solve a lot of problems for me! Thanks again!


----------



## Bethc

momo721 said:


> Thank you perleegirl and twigski! Good advice!
> Is VCA still making extenders? Last year I was tempted to buy mop pendant necklace and instead of having it permanently extended I asked about getting 2 inch extender made. My SA said that VCA doesn't offer it anymore. But not sure that's true? It really would solve a lot of problems for me! Thanks again!



I've been told they don't do a 2" extender also, but they will add 2" in between the motifs.


----------



## Bethc

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love your stack!
> 
> But do you worry about them scratching ? I'll be so anxious , esp with MOP.



I'm not hard on them, but I do like to wear them stacked.  MOP isn't that fragile, there are lots of pics of people wearing them stacked.  Also, that wrist has a Love bracelet that I pushed up my arm for the pic and that's always on, so it will always bang into something.


----------



## dolphingirl

That is what my SA told me so she sent my necklace to add 2" permanently. 






Bethc said:


> I've been told they don't do a 2" extender also, but they will add 2" in between the motifs.


----------



## Suzie

I just got a couple of extenders made from my local jeweller, you can't see them as they are at the back of my neck.


----------



## dolphingirl

That is another good idea. 




Suzie said:


> I just got a couple of extenders made from my local jeweller, you can't see them as they are at the back of my neck.


----------



## monidda

Thanks for reply ladies I think I am just going to take some time out from the frenzy state I'm currently in and consider my next few purchases carefully. I am in London for a meeting on the 6 March and my SA will try and get few pieces in for me to have a look at. 
Momo so glad you asked your questions, I had similar ones and your kind replies helped me as well. 
I find this forum to be of such valuable help, thank you everyone for sharing your experiences.


----------



## momo721

Suzie said:


> I just got a couple of extenders made from my local jeweller, you can't see them as they are at the back of my neck.




That is a great idea...I will probably go that route. It's kinda a shame VCA doesn't offer this, even for a charge.


----------



## CATEYES

hermes_fan said:


> I feel the same way, My initial purchases were all YG MOP -- I bought the single, 10 and 20 motif, earrings, bracelet and ring thinking that MOP goes with EVERYTHING so it's a practical investment.  But I never wear the 10 motif as I hate that some of the motifs flip up.  But when I bought the onyx -- wow -- I wear it all the time.  I can't wait to get the 10 motif of that but next time i'll be smart and ask them to lengthen it a tad hoping it helps to fix the flip problem....


You have an envious VCA collection hermes_fan! I have solid YG 10 and it doesn't flip-DH did have it extended two inches at time of purchase (so no charge Good to know you love your onyx-I often daydream about what another 10 would look like with mine-he he Happy shopping!


----------



## babydau

katmb said:


> Still loving my sweets...
> 
> View attachment 2487281


I REALLY love the third bracelet! (mother of pearl flower one) 
I am EXTREMELY new to VCA and do not own anything from the line...
but can you tell me what the name of the bracelet is?
ive looked at the site but cannot find that particular one!
has it been discontinued?


----------



## Bethc

babydau said:


> I REALLY love the third bracelet! (mother of pearl flower one)
> I am EXTREMELY new to VCA and do not own anything from the line...
> but can you tell me what the name of the bracelet is?
> ive looked at the site but cannot find that particular one!
> has it been discontinued?



I think that's the Alhambra motif, it should be there.


----------



## Zabear

Hello! I love all the wonderful posts to this blog (& especially the pics). Want your advice: I currently have the vintage Alhambra pendant in YG and MOP. I actually bought the matching ring but the size is too large and I have to return it. I was going to order the smaller size but then I got inspired by your posts on the Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx. And now I'm thinking I want the onyx bracelet instead of the ring. Would it be ok to get a bracelet that doesn't match my necklace? Or do you think it would look ok to mix it up?


----------



## monidda

babydau said:


> I REALLY love the third bracelet! (mother of pearl flower one)
> I am EXTREMELY new to VCA and do not own anything from the line...
> but can you tell me what the name of the bracelet is?
> ive looked at the site but cannot find that particular one!
> has it been discontinued?


I think you will find it under sweet Alhambra


----------



## monidda

Zabear said:


> Hello! I love all the wonderful posts to this blog (& especially the pics). Want your advice: I currently have the vintage Alhambra pendant in YG and MOP. I actually bought the matching ring but the size is too large and I have to return it. I was going to order the smaller size but then I got inspired by your posts on the Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx. And now I'm thinking I want the onyx bracelet instead of the ring. Would it be ok to get a bracelet that doesn't match my necklace? Or do you think it would look ok to mix it up?


I am not the kind of person that likes to wear full on matchy and personally I love that this range is so varied yet it all coordinates beautifully (there is a difference between matching and coordinating) 
However I am sure those type A are only happy with a matching set and that's ok as well. I guess you will have to ask yourself what your preference is, one thing is for sure you won't stop to just one more  there will always be something else on the wish list.


----------



## monidda

hermes_fan said:


> I feel the same way, My initial purchases were all YG MOP -- I bought the single, 10 and 20 motif, earrings, bracelet and ring thinking that MOP goes with EVERYTHING so it's a practical investment.  But I never wear the 10 motif as I hate that some of the motifs flip up.  But when I bought the onyx -- wow -- I wear it all the time.  I can't wait to get the 10 motif of that but next time i'll be smart and ask them to lengthen it a tad hoping it helps to fix the flip problem....



You have a few pieces then H fan  It sounds divine and I ish I lived next door to come round for a play.


----------



## CATEYES

Zabear said:


> Hello! I love all the wonderful posts to this blog (& especially the pics). Want your advice: I currently have the vintage Alhambra pendant in YG and MOP. I actually bought the matching ring but the size is too large and I have to return it. I was going to order the smaller size but then I got inspired by your posts on the Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx. And now I'm thinking I want the onyx bracelet instead of the ring. Would it be ok to get a bracelet that doesn't match my necklace? Or do you think it would look ok to mix it up?


I like it when all pieces aren't exactly matching personally. IMHO, these two would look beautiful together.


----------



## Zabear

monidda said:


> I am not the kind of person that likes to wear full on matchy and personally I love that this range is so varied yet it all coordinates beautifully (there is a difference between matching and coordinating)
> However I am sure those type A are only happy with a matching set and that's ok as well. I guess you will have to ask yourself what your preference is, one thing is for sure you won't stop to just one more  there will always be something else on the wish list.




Thanks for your input! I agree -I am already addicted. I thought my necklace would be my one and only purchase...


----------



## Zabear

CATEYES said:


> I like it when all pieces aren't exactly matching personally. IMHO, these two would look beautiful together.




Ok thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

babydau said:


> I REALLY love the third bracelet! (mother of pearl flower one)
> I am EXTREMELY new to VCA and do not own anything from the line...
> but can you tell me what the name of the bracelet is?
> ive looked at the site but cannot find that particular one!
> has it been discontinued?


Vintage alhambra sweet.
Not discontinued....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

monidda said:


> I am not the kind of person that likes to wear full on matchy and personally I love that this range is so varied yet it all coordinates beautifully (there is a difference between matching and coordinating)
> However I am sure those type A are only happy with a matching set and that's ok as well. I guess you will have to ask yourself what your preference is, one thing is for sure you won't stop to just one more  there will always be something else on the wish list.


The frivole(large or small) earrings look great with vintage alhambra necklaces...
The perlee line is also perfect because it shares the same beading detail.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CATEYES said:


> You have an envious VCA collection hermes_fan! I have solid YG 10 and it doesn't flip-DH did have it extended two inches at time of purchase (so no charge Good to know you love your onyx-I often daydream about what another 10 would look like with mine-he he Happy shopping!


Onyx is such a great one to have.
I wear mine more often than any of the other stones...


----------



## kimber418

Onyx will be my next 20 motif for 100% sure.   I feel like it would be a wardrobe staple!
Hah hah!  I wonder if my husband would understand that need?


----------



## valnsw

texasgirliegirl said:


> the frivole(large or small) earrings look great with vintage alhambra necklaces...
> The perlee line is also perfect because it shares the same beading detail.



+1


----------



## MangoMochi

i recently bought two single motif necklaces (onyx and carnelian) and a carnelian 5 motif bracelet;
i thought i could rest for a while with them but it turned out i couldn't!
i'm thinking about a 10-motif necklace as my next piece please advice which color should I go first?


----------



## momo721

MangoMochi said:


> i recently bought two single motif necklaces (onyx and carnelian) and a carnelian 5 motif bracelet;
> i thought i could rest for a while with them but it turned out i couldn't!
> i'm thinking about a 10-motif necklace as my next piece please advice which color should I go first?




Do you like the YG or PG vintage Alhambra 10 motif? Would match your bracelet and pendants. Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## MangoMochi

momo721 said:


> Do you like the YG or PG vintage Alhambra 10 motif? Would match your bracelet and pendants. Congrats on your purchases!



Definitely YG! no offense to WG fans but that won't be my choice for van cleef
I haven't thought through if they should go individually or as a set? it is too much to go together? 

my original plan was to get a LOVE YG bracelet unfortunately i tried last week at the boutique and it turned out the smallest possible size of LOVE (size 16) is still too loose on me (it could be turned around easily even if it's ecliptical...i really prefer the tight fitting...)


----------



## lovequality

MangoMochi said:


> Definitely YG! no offense to WG fans but that won't be my choice for van cleef
> I haven't thought through if they should go individually or as a set? it is too much to go together?
> 
> my original plan was to get a LOVE YG bracelet unfortunately i tried last week at the boutique and it turned out the smallest possible size of LOVE (size 16) is still too loose on me (it could be turned around easily even if it's ecliptical...i really prefer the tight fitting...)


Wow! you must have a very tiny wrist like mine  if you don't mind asking how big is your wrist? I don't think I've come across anyone with small wrist and i'm in my mid 30s  too hard to find the bracelet i love sometimes :c


----------



## monidda

MangoMochi said:


> i recently bought two single motif necklaces (onyx and carnelian) and a carnelian 5 motif bracelet;
> i thought i could rest for a while with them but it turned out i couldn't!
> i'm thinking about a 10-motif necklace as my next piece please advice which color should I go first?


I just adore the onyx, and I think that would be the one you would reach for time and time again.


----------



## MangoMochi

lovequality said:


> Wow! you must have a very tiny wrist like mine  if you don't mind asking how big is your wrist? I don't think I've come across anyone with small wrist and i'm in my mid 30s  too hard to find the bracelet i love sometimes :c




actually i don't know the exact size but for example my ring size is 3.75 and my took 5 chains off my 5 motif bracelet and it is still reasonably loose on me;


----------



## MangoMochi

monidda said:


> I just adore the onyx, and I think that would be the one you would reach for time and time again.




I LOVE onxy!! my single motif onxy is my to-go necklace! so elegant and eye catching!
my only concern is that my wardrobe is very boring and occupied by the black/grey/navy.. should i add another black piece or be brave and try something bright this time e.g. malachite


----------



## monidda

MangoMochi said:


> I LOVE onxy!! my single motif onxy is my to-go necklace! so elegant and eye catching!
> my only concern is that my wardrobe is very boring and occupied by the black/grey/navy.. should i add another black piece or be brave and try something bright this time e.g. malachite


I understand your dilemma, I am much the same, I constantly think I should wear more colour but somehow I always end up with my safe neutrals. I need to be in the mood to wear colour and I tend to wear it in the summer more like most. I think the fact that you are reaching for your single onyx motif over your carnelian red already should tell you that even though black might be the safe option it might be the option that you would get most use out of. Saying that I am totally diggin the malachite it is just exquisite so you won't go wrong whichever you choose.


----------



## MangoMochi

monidda said:


> I understand your dilemma, I am much the same, I constantly think I should wear more colour but somehow I always end up with my safe neutrals. I need to be in the mood to wear colour and I tend to wear it in the summer more like most. I think the fact that you are reaching for your single onyx motif over your carnelian red already should tell you that even though black might be the safe option it might be the option that you would get most use out of. Saying that I am totally diggin the malachite it is just exquisite so you won't go wrong whichever you choose.




You know me only too well! Thanks for the advice! Now I need to go to the boutique to try out the length. 

Too bad I have to shorten my 5-motif to fit my wrist and now if I wanna add another 5-motif I still couldn't make it a 10; it's going to be too short on my neck and I would be choked


----------



## momo721

Has anyone from the US ever purchased from the VCA store in Toronto? I'm planning a shopping trip there in a couple of weeks to try on some things (it's the closest store to me). But I'm not sure if I'd be better off buying back in the States or how the tax works.

Also, for any of you who have perlee hoops--are the medium too big to wear to the workplace? Or would you recommend small size? I work in a hospital. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! And as always, thank you for your help!


----------



## Nicki828

momo721 said:


> Has anyone from the US ever purchased from the VCA store in Toronto? I'm planning a shopping trip there in a couple of weeks to try on some things (it's the closest store to me). But I'm not sure if I'd be better off buying back in the States or how the tax works.
> 
> Also, for any of you who have perlee hoops--are the medium too big to wear to the workplace? Or would you recommend small size? I work in a hospital.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend! And as always, thank you for your help!


 
Not from the US - but have bought VCA in Toronto.  There isn't an actual store - it's in Birks at Bay and Bloor.  If you buy in Toronto you will be paying a slightly higher price, plus you will be paying both GST (5%) and PST (8%).  I'm not sure if there is still a tax rebate when you travel back to the US.


----------



## momo721

Nicki828 said:


> Not from the US - but have bought VCA in Toronto.  There isn't an actual store - it's in Birks at Bay and Bloor.  If you buy in Toronto you will be paying a slightly higher price, plus you will be paying both GST (5%) and PST (8%).  I'm not sure if there is still a tax rebate when you travel back to the US.




Hi Nicki-thanks for your response. I knew it was located in Birks, but now I'm wondering, how is the selection in the store? Is it worth the trip to try on some things? Or would I be better off waiting for a Chicago or NYC trip?


----------



## Glamslam

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks a lot


----------



## Glamslam

NYTexan said:


> Are you worried that the VCA motif bracelet will get scratched by layering? I always wear mine by itself because it concerns me. I have the MOP but maybe the onyx is more sturdy.



no, as you said onyx is more sturdy 

i'd love to see your arm candy


----------



## Creammia

Hi ladies I m thinking of getting this bracelet does anyone know if its still available as I don't see it often in the store 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.. Thz


----------



## pedsdds

Creammia said:


> Hi ladies I m thinking of getting this bracelet does anyone know if its still available as I don't see it often in the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Thz



hi! I just got this bracelet and the 10 motif necklace a couple weeks ago. I love them! I hope you're able to find it!


----------



## monidda

Creammia said:


> Hi ladies I m thinking of getting this bracelet does anyone know if its still available as I don't see it often in the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Thz


Available in UK price £3.500. Hope you can get one


----------



## monidda

pedsdds said:


> hi! I just got this bracelet and the 10 motif necklace a couple weeks ago. I love them! I hope you're able to find it!


Congrats on your new pieces, I ve never seen the chalcedony irl I ll take a look at it next time in at the boutique. Have you been wearing a lot since you got it?


----------



## pedsdds

monidda said:


> Congrats on your new pieces, I ve never seen the chalcedony irl I ll take a look at it next time in at the boutique. Have you been wearing a lot since you got it?



thank you  I have been, they go with everything!! the stone changes hues (light blue to grey) depending on what color clothing I'm wearing. I would definitely recommend looking at it in person!


----------



## Switibuster

My new addition 5 motif MOP bracelet...to match with my first purchase of ten motif MOP alhambra necklace &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## momo721

Switibuster said:


> My new addition 5 motif MOP bracelet...to match with my first purchase of ten motif MOP alhambra necklace &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497161




Gorgeous stack! Congratulations!


----------



## MangoMochi

Glamslam said:


> no, as you said onyx is more sturdy
> 
> i'd love to see your arm candy




my sales told me onyx and carnelian are good for 24/7 and also OK for shower/swim? is that true? I occasionally forgot and took them to shower but not quite frequent....


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Switibuster said:


> My new addition 5 motif MOP bracelet...to match with my first purchase of ten motif MOP alhambra necklace &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497161




Gorgeous stack switibuster! 

I love that yr VCA 5 motifs bracelet looks snug, cos I hv the same 5 motifs, really too loose , I hv to twirl it to shorten the bracelet . 

Am deliberating if I should shorten it permanently. 

Anyhow , it's currently under worn as a bracelet, mostly worn as part of necklace with the 10 motifs .


----------



## monidda

Switibuster said:


> My new addition 5 motif MOP bracelet...to match with my first purchase of ten motif MOP alhambra necklace &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497161


Congrats looks absolutely fab stacked with those loves and JUC. Wear you new bracelet with pleasure.


----------



## monidda

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous stack switibuster!
> 
> I love that yr VCA 5 motifs bracelet looks snug, cos I hv the same 5 motifs, really too loose , I hv to twirl it to shorten the bracelet .
> 
> Am deliberating if I should shorten it permanently.
> 
> Anyhow , it's currently under worn as a bracelet, mostly worn as part of necklace with the 10 motifs .


Mine is a bit too loose as well , but I keep hearing that if you add or remove links you are devaluing the piece slightly so for now I am just putting up with it.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

monidda said:


> Mine is a bit too loose as well , but I keep hearing that if you add or remove links you are devaluing the piece slightly so for now I am just putting up with it.




Yes this is another consideration.


----------



## monidda

It's funny really as my one piece motif pendant had to be made bigger ( currently in the workshop having 2" added to it) yet the bracelets are loose. 
It just shows that there s no such thing as one size fits all rather one size fits most


----------



## Switibuster

Mine is loose as well, it looks snug in the picture maybe its how i took the pic. I think it looks better loose than snug for the vca


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MangoMochi said:


> I LOVE onxy!! my single motif onxy is my to-go necklace! so elegant and eye catching!
> my only concern is that my wardrobe is very boring and occupied by the black/grey/navy.. should i add another black piece or be brave and try something bright this time e.g. malachite


If you buy a carnelian 10 motif, you can add it to your bracelet and wear it long.....
It will go beautiful with your neutrals and isn't quite so common.  Carnelian also looks beautiful year round.


----------



## paruparo

Need your opinions  i went to VCA today intending to buy a sweets bracelet. But instead i ended up with an onyx 10 motif necklace (was choosing between this and the earrings...). 

This is the most i've spent on jewelry for myself... it's not going to put me in debt, but im a bit apprehensive. I was/am so in love with it. It is versatile, right? I can wear it with my business suits, tee and jeans, and even an evening gown?

Heres a few pics. I had to send it out to get 2" added. 

P.s. my only other vca piece is a yellow gold vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet. Would it be too much to wear the necklace and bracelet together? Is onyx a hardy piece of jewelry (good for daily wear)?

Sorry my thoughts are all over the place lol. I think i'm still im shock that i bought it. And the little devil in my ear is whispering for me to buy the earrings too, arg!


----------



## paruparo




----------



## MangoMochi

texasgirliegirl said:


> If you buy a carnelian 10 motif, you can add it to your bracelet and wear it long.....
> It will go beautiful with your neutrals and isn't quite so common.  Carnelian also looks beautiful year round.




i though i'm done with carnelian; u make me swing again


----------



## MangoMochi

paruparo said:


> Need your opinions  i went to VCA today intending to buy a sweets bracelet. But instead i ended up with an onyx 10 motif necklace (was choosing between this and the earrings...).
> 
> This is the most i've spent on jewelry for myself... it's not going to put me in debt, but im a bit apprehensive. I was/am so in love with it. It is versatile, right? I can wear it with my business suits, tee and jeans, and even an evening gown?
> 
> Heres a few pics. I had to send it out to get 2" added.
> 
> P.s. my only other vca piece is a yellow gold vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet. Would it be too much to wear the necklace and bracelet together?
> 
> Sorry my thoughts are all over the place lol. I think i'm still im shock that i bought it. And the little devil in my ear is whispering for me to but the earrings too, arg!




congrats! 10-motif onxy looks so great on you! i'm kind of like your current length maybe most people want it to be a bit loose?


----------



## Junkenpo

paruparo said:


>



These pictures make me want to reconsider the onyx earrings!  I thought I was done, but these make me want them all over again!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

paruparo said:


>


Great choices.
The onyx is beautiful with your coloring....and on the Mors scale it's the hardest of the VCA stone choices. Hardy, yes!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> These pictures make me want to reconsider the onyx earrings!  I thought I was done, but these make me want them all over again!


Dh gifted me with the onyx earrings for my birthday last Summer.
Lets just say that I have worn them probably 3-4X/week ever since.
Now I want the carnelian ear clips...does this ever end?


----------



## MangoMochi

texasgirliegirl said:


> Dh gifted me with the onyx earrings for my birthday last Summer.
> Lets just say that I have worn them probably 3-4X/week ever since.
> Now I want the carnelian ear clips...does this ever end?




i love onyx earrings but a bit worried they become loose without my awareness...


----------



## momo721

Pariparo the necklace is beautiful! Congratulations! I really love those earrings too!


----------



## paruparo

Junkenpo said:


> These pictures make me want to reconsider the onyx earrings!  I thought I was done, but these make me want them all over again!



I usually do not like dark coloured earrings because it disappears into my black hair, but the onyx with the gold surprised me. They stoods out even when I had my hair down.



texasgirliegirl said:


> Great choices.
> The onyx is beautiful with your coloring....and on the Mors scale it's the hardest of the VCA stone choices. Hardy, yes!



Thank you! One of the reasons I usually prefer plain golds is because its mostly worry free. But I am glad to hear that the vca onyx is hardy!



momo721 said:


> Pariparo the necklace is beautiful! Congratulations! I really love those earrings too!



Thanks  hehe I like the earrings too.,, but perhaps after I get over the shock of purchasing this 10 motif! And that's going to take a while lol.



MangoMochi said:


> congrats! 10-motif onxy looks so great on you! i'm kind of like your current length maybe most people want it to be a bit loose?



Hi, thanks! I did not have the necklace claspes because the 16" was almost a choker on me. All my necklaces area 18" lengths.


----------



## monidda

Paruparo those pieces look amazing on you congrats for pulling the trigger. I am sure once you get over the price shock you will be glad you own them. Wearing VCA you feel different not sure why but you do ( most people  haven't seen nor heard of VCA around here so I feel like it's my own beautiful secret)
I dismiss the earrings on the basis that my hair is dark but WOW they look great even with dark hair 
Wear them with pleasure and in health xx


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MangoMochi said:


> i love onyx earrings but a bit worried they become loose without my awareness...


They have the post plus the clip so no worries.


----------



## monidda

So having had my first pieces nearly a week, I m having a celebration in my small jewellery box to see some combinations.
And I soon realised that a yg thick band  I wear a lot at the beach in Summer instead of my ER and WB goes so well with the VCA. 
Here it all is minus the Summer tan  and with my Summer clic inspired by Hermes Fan


----------



## CATEYES

paruparo said:


>


Oh goodness-all look stunning on you and especially with your hair!


----------



## CATEYES

monidda said:


> So having had my first pieces nearly a week, I m having a celebration in my small jewellery box to see some combinations.
> And I soon realised that a yg thick band  I wear a lot at the beach in Summer instead of my ER and WB goes so well with the VCA.
> Here it all is minus the Summer tan  and with my Summer clic inspired by Hermes Fan


Loving all the onyx on here lately!


----------



## CATEYES

Switibuster said:


> My new addition 5 motif MOP bracelet...to match with my first purchase of ten motif MOP alhambra necklace &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497161


You ladies are big teases! After seeing all these photos, I need (lol) another 10 & 5 motif and now I am craving a Just En clou. Love your stack!


----------



## Zabear

Hello! I recently purchased the sweet Alhambra necklace in pink gold and carnelian. The shade of the stone looks very orangey to me instead of the deeper red color that I've seen in pics on this blog and on the website. It looks even more orange when held against the sunlight. What do you guys think? Does the color of the carnelian stone vary greatly between pieces?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Zabear said:


> Hello! I recently purchased the sweet Alhambra necklace in pink gold and carnelian. The shade of the stone looks very orangey to me instead of the deeper red color that I've seen in pics on this blog and on the website. It looks even more orange when held against the sunlight. What do you guys think? Does the color of the carnelian stone vary greatly between pieces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2499793


Yes.  Carnelian varies widely. 
Yours looks beautiful to me. 
One of my strands looks more orangey because it's more translucent but appears red when worn. 
If you are unhappy with yours you can probably exchange it. 
Ask your SA to search for more red carnelian.
The real red pieces tend to become low inventory around Chinese New Year so you might need to be a little patient.


----------



## NYTexan

paruparo said:


> Need your opinions  i went to VCA today intending to buy a sweets bracelet. But instead i ended up with an onyx 10 motif necklace (was choosing between this and the earrings...).
> 
> This is the most i've spent on jewelry for myself... it's not going to put me in debt, but im a bit apprehensive. I was/am so in love with it. It is versatile, right? I can wear it with my business suits, tee and jeans, and even an evening gown?
> 
> Heres a few pics. I had to send it out to get 2" added.
> 
> P.s. my only other vca piece is a yellow gold vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet. Would it be too much to wear the necklace and bracelet together? Is onyx a hardy piece of jewelry (good for daily wear)?
> 
> Sorry my thoughts are all over the place lol. I think i'm still im shock that i bought it. And the little devil in my ear is whispering for me to buy the earrings too, arg!


Did you have the 2 inches added already for the pics or you sent it out get made longer after you took the pics? It is hard to tell. Is it 16" and you had it lengthened to 18"? I am going to buy the YG MOP this year and would like an idea of the length and how it lays on the neck. Let me know. Thx


----------



## chaneljewel

I really like the look of the onyx earrings too...another VCA to buy?!   Lol


----------



## NYTexan

Glamslam said:


> no, as you said onyx is more sturdy
> 
> i'd love to see your arm candy


Yes I will post sometime. Lots of candy can't wear it all. Lol. I definitely have a thing for bracelets and clearly do not need anymore but I do love them!!


----------



## Pucchi

Does anyone own both the onyx and the carnelian 5-motif bracelet? Which one do you enjoy more?


----------



## paruparo

monidda said:


> Paruparo those pieces look amazing on you congrats for pulling the trigger. I am sure once you get over the price shock you will be glad you own them. Wearing VCA you feel different not sure why but you do ( most people  haven't seen nor heard of VCA around here so I feel like it's my own beautiful secret)
> I dismiss the earrings on the basis that my hair is dark but WOW they look great even with dark hair
> Wear them with pleasure and in health xx




Thank you! I'm excited to receive the necklace back so I can wear it... and I do think I will go back for the earrings eventually!



CATEYES said:


> Oh goodness-all look stunning on you and especially with your hair!




Thank you for your kind words 



NYTexan said:


> Did you have the 2 inches added already for the pics or you sent it out get made longer after you took the pics? It is hard to tell. Is it 16" and you had it lengthened to 18"? I am going to buy the YG MOP this year and would like an idea of the length and how it lays on the neck. Let me know. Thx





Hi NYTexan. No, this is the 16". Actually, I didn't even have it clasped/locked because it would have been a choker on me (which is how most 16" necklaces are on me). I'm 5'5 and 150+ , size 8/10 if that helps any... I would measure my neck, but I do not have a tape measure handy right now lol.


----------



## hermes_fan

monidda said:


> So having had my first pieces nearly a week, I m having a celebration in my small jewellery box to see some combinations.
> And I soon realised that a yg thick band  I wear a lot at the beach in Summer instead of my ER and WB goes so well with the VCA.
> Here it all is minus the Summer tan  and with my Summer clic inspired by Hermes Fan


so flattered to have inspired your H / VCA combo!  And I'm loving your ring -- more beads to complement the Alhambra line!  Enjoy your new purchases in good health!


----------



## NYTexan

paruparo said:


> Thank you! I'm excited to receive the necklace back so I can wear it... and I do think I will go back for the earrings eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NYTexan. No, this is the 16". Actually, I didn't even have it clasped/locked because it would have been a choker on me (which is how most 16" necklaces are on me). I'm 5'5 and 150+ , size 8/10 if that helps any... I would measure my neck, but I do not have a tape measure handy right now lol.


I had the same problem when I tried it on. Definitely post when you get it back so we can see how it lays at 18". Enjoy your beautiful new VCA  you should get the earrings too it looks wonderful together in the onyx.


----------



## monidda

hermes_fan said:


> so flattered to have inspired your H / VCA combo!  And I'm loving your ring -- more beads to complement the Alhambra line!  Enjoy your new purchases in good health!


Thank you Hermes fan


----------



## MangoMochi

hi ladies,
now I swing again between a 10 motif onyx and Harry Winston diamond pendent (belle or sunflower, not sure, smaller or around 0.5ct to fit the budget..) 
As you can tell i am really bad at making decisions..... and too bad I can only choose one of them
My only other HW piece is my micropave e-ring that I love so much and never regret a single second to go for it


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pucchi said:


> Does anyone own both the onyx and the carnelian 5-motif bracelet? Which one do you enjoy more?


I have both necklaces and wear the onyx 10x more often....
but the carnelian is more striking. 
Sorry if I haven't helped!!


----------



## phillj12

NYTexan said:


> Did you have the 2 inches added already for the pics or you sent it out get made longer after you took the pics? It is hard to tell. Is it 16" and you had it lengthened to 18"? I am going to buy the YG MOP this year and would like an idea of the length and how it lays on the neck. Let me know. Thx




I have a 10 motif which I love, but sometimes it's too short depending on the neckline of what I'm wearing. I bought a 2" extension piece from Etsy that I can adjust exactly as I like and take on and off when needed...and nobody can see it!


----------



## sarahll

For ladies who wear 16 cm love bracelet, how much do u shorten 5 motif bracket to fit nicely?

Thanks !


----------



## Florasun

paruparo said:


>



Love your onyx earrings!


----------



## MangoMochi

sarahll said:


> For ladies who wear 16 cm love bracelet, how much do u shorten 5 motif bracket to fit nicely?
> 
> Thanks !



I took five chains out from 5 motif which is ideal length for me 
and size 16 love still too lose for me and I have to pass


----------



## ChaneLisette

sarahll said:


> For ladies who wear 16 cm love bracelet, how much do u shorten 5 motif bracket to fit nicely?
> 
> Thanks !



My 5 motif was shortened to 15 cm and it fits well enough. VCA said that was the shortest they would make it. There is a pic of my 16 cm Love and my VCA from Jan 2014 in this thread post #8797. For reference, my wrist is 12.5 cm.


----------



## MangoMochi

ChaneLisette said:


> My 5 motif was shortened to 15 cm and it fits well enough. VCA said that was the shortest they would make it. There is a pic of my 16 cm Love and my VCA from Jan 2014 in this thread post #8797. For reference, my wrist is 12.5 cm.



my wrist is about the same however I feel the 16 love too loose
Maybe I should give it another shot?
I just did the measurement my shortened 5motif is approx 17cm;
My personal preference is loose on bracelet tight on bangle


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MangoMochi said:


> hi ladies,
> now I swing again between a 10 motif onyx and Harry Winston diamond pendent (belle or sunflower, not sure, smaller or around 0.5ct to fit the budget..)
> As you can tell i am really bad at making decisions..... and too bad I can only choose one of them
> My only other HW piece is my micropave e-ring that I love so much and never regret a single second to go for it


You might get biased responses since this is the VCA addiction thread....


----------



## sarahll

MangoMochi said:


> my wrist is about the same however I feel the 16 love too loose
> Maybe I should give it another shot?
> I just did the measurement my shortened 5motif is approx 17cm;
> My personal preference is loose on bracelet tight on bangle



My wrist is about 14 cm. With 16 cm love is a perfect fit for me. I guess 15 cm will be slightly on the tight side. Not sure how 17cm will work. Do you have picture showing how 17cm looks?
If it is too loose, i am afraid it will fall off.


----------



## sarahll

ChaneLisette said:


> My 5 motif was shortened to 15 cm and it fits well enough. VCA said that was the shortest they would make it. There is a pic of my 16 cm Love and my VCA from Jan 2014 in this thread post #8797. For reference, my wrist is 12.5 cm.



Thanks. Just saw it. The 15cm looks perfect on you!


----------



## MangoMochi

sarahll said:


> My wrist is about 14 cm. With 16 cm love is a perfect fit for me. I guess 15 cm will be slightly on the tight side. Not sure how 17cm will work. Do you have picture showing how 17cm looks?
> If it is too loose, i am afraid it will fall off.



Can ur love turn on your wrist? Sorry I redo the measurement my wrist should be around 14 and not 12 something;

My reference to the "perfect" length is their online modeling picture; when I raised my wrist it falls naturally to the same position (proportionally of course)


----------



## sarahll

MangoMochi said:


> Can ur love turn on your wrist? Sorry I redo the measurement my wrist should be around 14 and not 12 something;
> 
> My reference to the "perfect" length is their online modeling picture; when I raised my wrist it falls naturally to the same position (proportionally of course)



Yes. Love could turn on my wrist but not effortlessly. Based on your description and my preference, 16.5 cm might be good for me. I do not if they could shorten it accurately to 0.5 cm.


----------



## NYTexan

phillj12 said:


> I have a 10 motif which I love, but sometimes it's too short depending on the neckline of what I'm wearing. I bought a 2" extension piece from Etsy that I can adjust exactly as I like and take on and off when needed...and nobody can see it!


Do you ever worry that your necklace would turn around and the extender would show? I have an old thick, gold chain necklace that I never wear and I thought about having that turned into a 2 inch extender and a 4 inch extender. Haven't bought the MOP 10 motif necklace yet (will happen this year fingers crossed) so I will have it done after. My only concern is the extender showing if the necklace moves around.


----------



## monidda

I tentatively added my 5 motif bracelet to the 1 motif pendant to check lenght, Wonder if this is what a 10 +5 will look like length wise


----------



## Suzie

monidda said:


> I tentatively added my 5 motif bracelet to the 1 motif pendant to check lenght, Wonder if this is what a 10 +5 will look like length wise



I wear my 10 + 5 all the time and it is quite a bit longer.


----------



## monidda

Suzie said:


> I wear my 10 + 5 all the time and it is quite a bit longer.


Thank you Suzie, I am hoping the SA in the Bond Street store isn't going to get fed up with me trying on all the things I want LOL.


----------



## ChaneLisette

MangoMochi said:


> my wrist is about the same however I feel the 16 love too loose
> Maybe I should give it another shot?
> I just did the measurement my shortened 5motif is approx 17cm;
> My personal preference is loose on bracelet tight on bangle



I would have preferred a more fitting bangle but I became used to it. It would never come off my hand but it practically slides up to my elbow. Definitely try it again.


----------



## ChaneLisette

sarahll said:


> Thanks. Just saw it. The 15cm looks perfect on you!



Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Suzie

monidda said:


> I tentatively added my 5 motif bracelet to the 1 motif pendant to check lenght, Wonder if this is what a 10 +5 will look like length wise




Maybe it is not that much longer looking at one of my photos
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 250454


----------



## CATEYES

monidda said:


> I tentatively added my 5 motif bracelet to the 1 motif pendant to check lenght, Wonder if this is what a 10 +5 will look like length wise


Loving the onyx on you!!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Maybe it is not that much longer looking at one of my photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250454


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Is this when you were vacationing in HI? Oh I envy you...love the MOP on you Suzie



Yes, it was when I was in Hawaii, last July, seems a long time ago. I bought my 10 motif there at NM.


----------



## sarahll

MangoMochi said:


> my wrist is about the same however I feel the 16 love too loose
> Maybe I should give it another shot?
> I just did the measurement my shortened 5motif is approx 17cm;
> My personal preference is loose on bracelet tight on bangle





How did you make it to 17 cm? Remove two links between each flower, 8 links in total?


----------



## monidda

Suzie said:


> Maybe it is not that much longer looking at one of my photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250454


----------



## MangoMochi

sarahll said:


> How did you make it to 17 cm? Remove two links between each flower, 8 links in total?



no i only remove 5; four from each flower one from two links
sa strongly against remove anything from two links since it will make u so difficult to put it on; but i insisted to keep the evenly distributed look (I guess it's hardly noticeable even if not...)
after being resized it did become a bit more difficult to get connected but still acceptable.


----------



## monidda

Ladies, my SA calls me Mrs G all the time would it be wrong of me to ask her to call me by my name?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!

Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!


----------



## Junkenpo

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304



Amazing!  Those are my dream earrings!  Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## monidda

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304


Oh dear God Sprinkles what a lucky girl you are!!!! I am sure you are smitten with them wear them with pleasure and in health always. They look beyond gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304




Oh wow, stunning!!!!


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304


I wish I was your sister or daughter so we could share jewelry!! Another spectacular and blingy piece Congrats Sparkles!!!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304



 Amazing!   Love!


----------



## wren

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MangoMochi

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful! I couldn't have my eyes off them!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Limited edition pendant in carnelian and rose gold...&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## skyqueen

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304




Absolutely gorgeous!
Your pic is fantastic...looks like something out of a magazine!


----------



## monidda

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2505523
> 
> Limited edition pendant in carnelian and rose gold...&#10084;&#65039;



Your new pretty looks beautiful  congrats and enjoy wearing it with pleasure


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2505523
> 
> Limited edition pendant in carnelian and rose gold...&#10084;&#65039;



So pretty!!! Where did you find this?!!


----------



## I'll take two

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share my goodies from today...  I've wanted them forever, but something else shiny always got my attention. Today they are mine!
> 
> View attachment 2485123
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485125


Gorgeous ,congrats ,I am sure you will wear them alot 


monidda said:


> I am in love with the travelling pouches, especially the sweet closure
> 
> Boxes, boxes, boxes packaging is just as exciting to me
> 
> and the hearts a flutter goodies
> 
> View attachment 2490882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490885


Great first pieces ,congrats 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304


 We are twins again ,!! Big congrats 



ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2505523
> 
> Limited edition pendant in carnelian and rose gold...&#10084;&#65039;


What a great find ,well done !!


----------



## Suzie

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304



Wow, these earrings are stunning!


----------



## Florasun

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304



These are gorgeous! Love how you have photographed them on a bed of roses. What a sweet husband you have. Congratulations on your new sparklies!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Junkenpo said:


> Amazing!  Those are my dream earrings!  Wear them in the best of health!



Thank you so much hun, they had been on my wish list for a minute so you can imagine how happy I was to finally have them  hope you get a pair soon, I'm sure you will love them!!!



monidda said:


> Oh dear God Sprinkles what a lucky girl you are!!!! I am sure you are smitten with them wear them with pleasure and in health always. They look beyond gorgeous



Thank you so much sweetie!



BBC said:


> Oh wow, stunning!!!!



Thank you!!!



CATEYES said:


> I wish I was your sister or daughter so we could share jewelry!! Another spectacular and blingy piece Congrats Sparkles!!!!!!



Awww that is very sweet of you, thank you!!!



chaneljewel said:


> Amazing!   Love!



Thank you sweetie!



wren said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!



Thank you so much!!!



MangoMochi said:


> Sprinkles&Bling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful! I couldn't have my eyes off them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks darling!
> 
> 
> 
> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!
> Your pic is fantastic...looks like something out of a magazine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so very sweet of you to say, thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ,congrats ,I am sure you will wear them alot
> 
> Great first pieces ,congrats
> 
> 
> We are twins again ,!! Big congrats
> 
> 
> What a great find ,well done !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, these earrings are stunning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww thank you so much gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Florasun said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous! Love how you have photographed them on a bed of roses. What a sweet husband you have. Congratulations on your new sparklies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much sweetie
Click to expand...


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2505523
> 
> Limited edition pendant in carnelian and rose gold...&#10084;&#65039;



I love this, soooo pretty!!! When did this come out and what boutiques have it? Thanks!


----------



## perleegirl

oops!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I love this, soooo pretty!!! When did this come out and what boutiques have it? Thanks!




This was released for the Prince store in HK and sold exclusively there. I know they had a few in stock as of last month.


----------



## hhong001

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a 5 motif bracelet and have had such a hard time putting the bracelet on.  So far I managed to put it on my left wrist.  But for my right wrist, even with the help of bracelet clasp, I couldn't open the lobster clasp.  Maybe I am just not very coordinated.  Wondering if you know any tricks?  My bracelet is quite loose and so I don't think that length is the problem.

TIA!


----------



## monidda

hhong001 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a 5 motif bracelet and have had such a hard time putting the bracelet on.  So far I managed to put it on my left wrist.  But for my right wrist, even with the help of bracelet clasp, I couldn't open the lobster clasp.  Maybe I am just not very coordinated.  Wondering if you know any tricks?  My bracelet is quite loose and so I don't think that length is the problem.
> 
> TIA!


I have to say I struggle to put it on my right hand but I like to wear everything on my left hand for some unknown reason, maybe its because my left wrist is slightly thinner LOL
I would love to find a trick if there is one though.


----------



## ChaneLisette

hhong001 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased a 5 motif bracelet and have had such a hard time putting the bracelet on.  So far I managed to put it on my left wrist.  But for my right wrist, even with the help of bracelet clasp, I couldn't open the lobster clasp.  Maybe I am just not very coordinated.  Wondering if you know any tricks?  My bracelet is quite loose and so I don't think that length is the problem.
> 
> TIA!



I get the clasp open and ready to go with my left hand then drape the bracelet over my right wrist so the hook is dangling on the inside of my wrist. I bring the clasp up to the dangling hook and hope it will slide into the clasp enough so I can secure it. I hope this makes sense but it is the only way I have been able to get it on my right wrist.


----------



## hhong001

ChaneLisette said:


> I get the clasp open and ready to go with my left hand then drape the bracelet over my right wrist so the hook is dangling on the inside of my wrist. I bring the clasp up to the dangling hook and hope it will slide into the clasp enough so I can secure it. I hope this makes sense but it is the only way I have been able to get it on my right wrist.


 Thanks for the tip! I have not tried it this way and will definitely give it a try.


----------



## ChaneLisette

hhong001 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have not tried it this way and will definitely give it a try.



It also helps if my arm is moisturized so the bracelet will stick a little in order to stay in place while I pull up the clasp from the bottom. Hope it works!


----------



## Glamslam

MangoMochi said:


> my sales told me onyx and carnelian are good for 24/7 and also OK for shower/swim? is that true? I occasionally forgot and took them to shower but not quite frequent....



actually i take all my jewelry off for shower or swim, as they are valuable pieces i would rather avoid if i were you.


----------



## paruparo

Good Morning! I received a surprise delivery from Fedex at 9 am this morning. I am quite surprised at how fast this took. Ordered it 2/10 and had the chain adjusted from 16" to 18". I am also able to connect it to my 5 motif yg bracelet and you cant even see where the connection is.

I've owned other onyx pieces before but i am just so enamored by how this glows. Whatever anxiety i experienced last week for spending so much on 1 thing, i now know it's truly worth it...




MG]


----------



## dolphingirl

Beautiful! Very lovely onyx necklace.  Very nice on you.


----------



## momo721

paruparo said:


> Good Morning! I received a surprise delivery from Fedex at 9 am this morning. I am quite surprised at how fast this took. Ordered it 2/10 and had the chain adjusted from 16" to 18". I am also able to connect it to my 5 motif yg bracelet and you cant even see where the connection is.
> 
> I've owned other onyx pieces before but i am just so enamored by how this glows. Whatever anxiety i experienced last week for spending so much on 1 thing, i now know it's truly worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> MG]


 Looks amazing! I think you've inspired me to go for a 10 motif!


----------



## CATEYES

paruparo said:


> Good Morning! I received a surprise delivery from Fedex at 9 am this morning. I am quite surprised at how fast this took. Ordered it 2/10 and had the chain adjusted from 16" to 18". I am also able to connect it to my 5 motif yg bracelet and you cant even see where the connection is.
> 
> I've owned other onyx pieces before but i am just so enamored by how this glows. Whatever anxiety i experienced last week for spending so much on 1 thing, i now know it's truly worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> MG]


Your right, it is beautiful so don't worry about the money. I am loving the onyx more lately with all these pics


----------



## sjunky13

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Hello everyone, I hope that everyone had an amazing Valentines day! I wanted to share one of the gifts I received from my sweet hubby!!!
> 
> Lotus earrings!!! I'm so in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 2505304




My gorgeous friend! This earrings are so so perfect for you.  YAY. Can't wait for the modeling pic. 
xoxo


----------



## sjunky13

paruparo said:


> Good Morning! I received a surprise delivery from Fedex at 9 am this morning. I am quite surprised at how fast this took. Ordered it 2/10 and had the chain adjusted from 16" to 18". I am also able to connect it to my 5 motif yg bracelet and you cant even see where the connection is.
> 
> I've owned other onyx pieces before but i am just so enamored by how this glows. Whatever anxiety i experienced last week for spending so much on 1 thing, i now know it's truly worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG]



Love it on you. Onyx is still my favorite.


----------



## kim_mac

sprinkles ~ so so beautiful!  love the bling against the pink roses!  glad you got them and enjoy!!!

paruparo ~ so glad to hear you love your onyx necklace!  it looks lovely on you.  congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## ghoztz

paruparo said:


> Good Morning! I received a surprise delivery from Fedex at 9 am this morning. I am quite surprised at how fast this took. Ordered it 2/10 and had the chain adjusted from 16" to 18". I am also able to connect it to my 5 motif yg bracelet and you cant even see where the connection is.
> 
> I've owned other onyx pieces before but i am just so enamored by how this glows. Whatever anxiety i experienced last week for spending so much on 1 thing, i now know it's truly worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG]


such a great piece to add to your collection.  No more anxiety and truly enjoy this wonderful piece.


----------



## NYTexan

paruparo said:


> Good Morning! I received a surprise delivery from Fedex at 9 am this morning. I am quite surprised at how fast this took. Ordered it 2/10 and had the chain adjusted from 16" to 18". I am also able to connect it to my 5 motif yg bracelet and you cant even see where the connection is.
> 
> I've owned other onyx pieces before but i am just so enamored by how this glows. Whatever anxiety i experienced last week for spending so much on 1 thing, i now know it's truly worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG]


That was quick. It turned out beautiful. Congratulations!!!! I am sure you are so excited. Also are you happy with the 18" length now? How does it look with the extra links compared to the bracelet? I would love it if you could post close up photos. Is it really noticeable?


----------



## monidda

Paruparu that's was lightening fast, enjoy wearing your beautiful pieces they look fabulous. Oh and I m glad the price is a thing if the past now


----------



## monidda

Yipeeeee I just took delivery of my MOP bracelet, all I need now is the perlee bangle for my dream stack to be complete ( I doubt that v much ). I simply love them together


----------



## Zabear

monidda said:


> Yipeeeee I just took delivery of my MOP bracelet, all I need now is the perlee bangle for my dream stack to be complete ( I doubt that v much ). I simply love them together




Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Zabear

Wanted to share my new carnelian pendant! I exchanged my sweet Alhambra in carnelian and rose gold for this one because I felt the stone in the sweet was too orange. A very nice SA helped me pick out a deep red color!


----------



## Zabear

Oops here's the pic


----------



## kim_mac

love onyx and mop together!  

great you were able to exchange the carnelian to the darker shade of red that you (and i) prefer!


----------



## paruparo

momo721 said:


> Looks amazing! I think you've inspired me to go for a 10 motif!





CATEYES said:


> Your right, it is beautiful so don't worry about the money. I am loving the onyx more lately with all these pics





sjunky13 said:


> Love it on you. Onyx is still my favorite.





kim_mac said:


> sprinkles ~ so so beautiful!  love the bling against the pink roses!  glad you got them and enjoy!!!
> 
> paruparo ~ so glad to hear you love your onyx necklace!  it looks lovely on you.  congrats and enjoy!!!





ghoztz said:


> such a great piece to add to your collection.  No more anxiety and truly enjoy this wonderful piece.





monidda said:


> Paruparu that's was lightening fast, enjoy wearing your beautiful pieces they look fabulous. Oh and I m glad the price is a thing if the past now



Thank you for the compliments ladies!


----------



## paruparo

NYTexan said:


> That was quick. It turned out beautiful. Congratulations!!!! I am sure you are so excited. Also are you happy with the 18" length now? How does it look with the extra links compared to the bracelet? I would love it if you could post close up photos. Is it really noticeable?



hi NYTexan, i took a pic of the necklace and the bracelet together, hopefully this helps!







I love the 18" length (all my other necklaces are the same or longer because 16" is a choker on me)


----------



## NYTexan

paruparo said:


> hi NYTexan, i took a pic of the necklace and the bracelet together, hopefully this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 18" length (all my other necklaces are the same or longer because 16" is a choker on me)


Thank you!! The necklace looks really lovely on you. It is absolutely perfect. Looks like they added about two links between each motif so I guess it is not that noticeable when you wear the necklace and bracelet together. I am hoping to get the YG MOP 10 motif this summer...saving up  I appreciate the photos it puts me at ease about adding in the length. Enjoy your necklace!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

monidda said:


> Yipeeeee I just took delivery of my MOP bracelet, all I need now is the perlee bangle for my dream stack to be complete ( I doubt that v much ). I simply love them together



This is still my favorite look ever!  I swoon! 
Very Chanel.  These were my first babies. Beautiful on you! 
I love them with your simple gold bangle. I do mine with my love bracelet too.


----------



## sarahll

Do you ladies prefer deep red carnelian or bright red carnelian?


----------



## monidda

sjunky13 said:


> This is still my favorite look ever!  I swoon!
> Very Chanel.  These were my first babies. Beautiful on you!
> I love them with your simple gold bangle. I do mine with my love bracelet too.


Thank you SJunky, I don't think I ever liked any jewelery more. I love catching a quick look on my wrist while driving just to make sure they are still mine LOL


----------



## Jinsun

If anyone is interest eBay has an extender from 1" to 8". I haven't purchased one yet but I believe another member hashttp://m.ebay.com/itm/251079742841?nav=SEARCH


----------



## NYTexan

Jinsun said:


> If anyone is interest eBay has an extender from 1" to 8". I haven't purchased one yet but I believe another member hashttp://m.ebay.com/itm/251079742841?nav=SEARCH


Let us know if you purchase. It looks pretty good..


----------



## Jinsun

NYTexan said:


> Let us know if you purchase. It looks pretty good..



I've been meaning to buy this since mid 2013. I want 4" with a jump ring at 2". I keep getting deterred by other purchases. It may be bc I haven't worn my 10 motif yet so I don't feel rushed.  Hopefully by spring I'll purchase it


----------



## AmorNChanel

Hello VCA ladies!  Firstly, I must say that all of you ladies have such incredible taste!  Your collections small and large are tdf. I recently wanted to pick up a piece of designer jewelry to wear as my statement piece. I was contemplating between the love bracelet and the vintage Alhambra.  Still like the love but felt the alhambra was more my style and would prefer that over the love (at this time). It's pretty, feminine and classic.

I have been reading up on VCA and this thread has been extremely helpful. Love all those mod pics.  

I was contemplating either a 5 motif bracelet or the single pendant. I tried the sweet bracelet but on me I decided it was too petite to wear on its own (which is my intention at this time). I love it stacked with another sweet or with the Cartier love. 

Long story short I ended up getting the 10 motif onyx necklace. I never considered the necklace because I thought that would be too pricy for my first piece and no diamonds at that price point. The necklace is currently in NY getting another 2 inches added on. On my neck, not all the motifs would lay flat when I tried it on with the standard length (16"?) and that bothered me. Guess my collar bone or neck was in the way. Lol... I think the extra 2 inches will help keep the motifs flat (at least that was the case in the store).

I am anxiously awaiting for my piece to arrive. Sorry for the long story but thanks for letting me share.


----------



## NYTexan

AmorNChanel said:


> Hello VCA ladies!  Firstly, I must say that all of you ladies have such incredible taste!  Your collections small and large are tdf. I recently wanted to pick up a piece of designer jewelry to wear as my statement piece. I was contemplating between the love bracelet and the vintage Alhambra.  Still like the love but felt the alhambra was more my style and would prefer that over the love (at this time). It's pretty, feminine and classic.
> 
> I have been reading up on VCA and this thread has been extremely helpful. Love all those mod pics.
> 
> I was contemplating either a 5 motif bracelet or the single pendant. I tried the sweet bracelet but on me I decided it was too petite to wear on its own (which is my intention at this time). I love it stacked with another sweet or with the Cartier love.
> 
> Long story short I ended up getting the 10 motif onyx necklace. I never considered the necklace because I thought that would be too pricy for my first piece and no diamonds at that price point. The necklace is currently in NY getting another 2 inches added on. On my neck, not all the motifs would lay flat when I tried it on with the standard length (16"?) and that bothered me. Guess my collar bone or neck was in the way. Lol... I think the extra 2 inches will help keep the motifs flat (at least that was the case in the store).
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting for my piece to arrive. Sorry for the long story but thanks for letting me share.


Post a pic when you get it back. Congrats on your purchase  I started with a VCA bracelet  and the necklace is next on my list. Really trying to learn as much as I can from the forum about the 10 motif and any feedback or advice you have to share is appreciated.


----------



## phillj12

NYTexan said:


> Do you ever worry that your necklace would turn around and the extender would show? I have an old thick, gold chain necklace that I never wear and I thought about having that turned into a 2 inch extender and a 4 inch extender. Haven't bought the MOP 10 motif necklace yet (will happen this year fingers crossed) so I will have it done after. My only concern is the extender showing if the necklace moves around.




It has never turned around. I find that the necklace doesn't move much because of the weight. I had long hair so there's absolutely no way to see it. I like that it's not a permanent fix because I can take it off when I add the 5 motif to the 10 motif...although sometimes I add it even then. It was the best $10 I've spent because it makes the 10 motif so much more wearable for me!


----------



## hermes_fan

AmorNChanel said:


> Hello VCA ladies!  Firstly, I must say that all of you ladies have such incredible taste!  Your collections small and large are tdf. I recently wanted to pick up a piece of designer jewelry to wear as my statement piece. I was contemplating between the love bracelet and the vintage Alhambra.  Still like the love but felt the alhambra was more my style and would prefer that over the love (at this time). It's pretty, feminine and classic.
> 
> I have been reading up on VCA and this thread has been extremely helpful. Love all those mod pics.
> 
> I was contemplating either a 5 motif bracelet or the single pendant. I tried the sweet bracelet but on me I decided it was too petite to wear on its own (which is my intention at this time). I love it stacked with another sweet or with the Cartier love.
> 
> Long story short I ended up getting the 10 motif onyx necklace. I never considered the necklace because I thought that would be too pricy for my first piece and no diamonds at that price point. The necklace is currently in NY getting another 2 inches added on. On my neck, not all the motifs would lay flat when I tried it on with the standard length (16"?) and that bothered me. Guess my collar bone or neck was in the way. Lol... I think the extra 2 inches will help keep the motifs flat (at least that was the case in the store).
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting for my piece to arrive. Sorry for the long story but thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations on joining the VCA club.  These pieces are classic and can be worn with t-shirt and jeans and LBD.  So versatile and elegant.  And as you'll see by the frequent price increases -- a good investment to boot!  I love the onyx and I think you will enjoy a bracelet at some point (this is an addiction after all so trust me--you'll want more!  What I love about the bracelets is that unlike a bangle it doesn't bang on the desk for those of us who have to work for a living!  In addition, I've found out that VCA Alhambra bracelets vary in length.  My first one was sized so that I need to unclasp it to put on and off, yet two other (onyx and gold) I can just slide over my wrist which I actually prefer.  Enjoy your new purchases in good health!


----------



## NYTexan

phillj12 said:


> It has never turned around. I find that the necklace doesn't move much because of the weight. I had long hair so there's absolutely no way to see it. I like that it's not a permanent fix because I can take it off when I add the 5 motif to the 10 motif...although sometimes I add it even then. It was the best $10 I've spent because it makes the 10 motif so much more wearable for me!


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback. The extender Jinsun posted looks like a good option.


----------



## AmorNChanel

NYTexan said:


> Post a pic when you get it back. Congrats on your purchase  I started with a VCA bracelet  and the necklace is next on my list. Really trying to learn as much as I can from the forum about the 10 motif and any feedback or advice you have to share is appreciated.



Thank you so much. Definitely will post when I receive it. I really was intending to get the bracelet first as it's less of a commitment. The selling point was the SA showing me the different ways I could play and ADD to the necklace making it quite versatile. And the ADD was buying more pieces. Lol...I am sure the other ladies have more info but glad to share if I can remember


----------



## NYTexan

Ok VCA fans...does anyone know if it is possible to add motifs to a necklace instead of adding the links to extend a necklace? Will they accommodate by adding 1 or 2 motifs instead. Just curious.


----------



## AmorNChanel

hermes_fan said:


> Congratulations on joining the VCA club.  These pieces are classic and can be worn with t-shirt and jeans and LBD.  So versatile and elegant.  And as you'll see by the frequent price increases -- a good investment to boot!  I love the onyx and I think you will enjoy a bracelet at some point (this is an addiction after all so trust me--you'll want more!  What I love about the bracelets is that unlike a bangle it doesn't bang on the desk for those of us who have to work for a living!  In addition, I've found out that VCA Alhambra bracelets vary in length.  My first one was sized so that I need to unclasp it to put on and off, yet two other (onyx and gold) I can just slide over my wrist which I actually prefer.  Enjoy your new purchases in good health!


Thank you, hermes-fan, for the warm welcome and the warning of the pending addiction and my future need for a bracelet. Haha... Your comment about being classic and versatile is exactly the reason I wanted to get the Alhambra. Thanks for confirming that and easing my mind. So true about the banging of bangles. I will be sure to keep the bracelet length in mind going forward. Can't wait till my package comes...


----------



## monidda

AmorNChanel said:


> Hello VCA ladies!  Firstly, I must say that all of you ladies have such incredible taste!  Your collections small and large are tdf. I recently wanted to pick up a piece of designer jewelry to wear as my statement piece. I was contemplating between the love bracelet and the vintage Alhambra.  Still like the love but felt the alhambra was more my style and would prefer that over the love (at this time). It's pretty, feminine and classic.
> 
> I have been reading up on VCA and this thread has been extremely helpful. Love all those mod pics.
> 
> I was contemplating either a 5 motif bracelet or the single pendant. I tried the sweet bracelet but on me I decided it was too petite to wear on its own (which is my intention at this time). I love it stacked with another sweet or with the Cartier love.
> 
> Long story short I ended up getting the 10 motif onyx necklace. I never considered the necklace because I thought that would be too pricy for my first piece and no diamonds at that price point. The necklace is currently in NY getting another 2 inches added on. On my neck, not all the motifs would lay flat when I tried it on with the standard length (16"?) and that bothered me. Guess my collar bone or neck was in the way. Lol... I think the extra 2 inches will help keep the motifs flat (at least that was the case in the store).
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting for my piece to arrive. Sorry for the long story but thanks for letting me share.


Hello and welcome  VCA is definitely addictive and soon you will make plans for future pieces, starting with a 10 motif is great as I m thinking you might wear it around your wrists too. I look forward to see it on you


----------



## afsweet

Do you ladies think VCA has a good selection of wedding bands for men? I like the options for women, but I didn't really see much variety for men unless I missed it. I'd like a set that matches or at least coordinates, but the rings I saw for men were basically plain- could get that anywhere and pay less I'm sure.


----------



## AmorNChanel

monidda said:


> Hello and welcome  VCA is definitely addictive and soon you will make plans for future pieces, starting with a 10 motif is great as I m thinking you might wear it around your wrists too. I look forward to see it on you


Hi monidda! So glad to be part of such a great thread.  I am going to try and manage my obsession so my intent is to go slowly. The question is what is " slow" and it may be redefined as time passes.  

I can understand the addiction. The SA that helped me said the Alhambras are like "Legos for girls."  She showed me how I can attach the bracelet to the necklace (which many of the ladies do here already), attach the pendant to the necklace and attach two bracelets to make a necklace. I didn't think about wrapping the necklace around my wrist which is a GREAT idea. And best of all I don't even need another piece to start playing.  

Now I just need to get my package.  Hopefully in another week...


----------



## bags to die for

NYTexan said:


> Ok VCA fans...does anyone know if it is possible to add motifs to a necklace instead of adding the links to extend a necklace? Will they accommodate by adding 1 or 2 motifs instead. Just curious.



The Place Vendome store said I could either extend my 20 motifs by lengthening the chain (which was free) or adding motifs (which was not free )


----------



## hermes_fan

OMG - I did an incredibly impulsive thing today! I was picking up my malachite bracelet (which I was told was the ONLY) one that came in (oh please, that seems a bit daft). And I asked to try on the malachite Magic pendant -- always thinking ahead to my next dream purchase.  But I bought it!  Yikes!  My pathetic logic was, well I 'm going to get it someday and we all know how the prices keep going up, right? Ha!  Why postpone joy, right?


----------



## AmorNChanel

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - I did an incredibly impulsive thing today! I was picking up my malachite bracelet (which I was told was the ONLY) one that came in (oh please, that seems a bit daft). And I asked to try on the malachite Magic pendant -- always thinking ahead to my next dream purchase.  But I bought it!  Yikes!  My pathetic logic was, well I 'm going to get it someday and we all know how the prices keep going up, right? Ha!  Why postpone joy, right?




Oh my! How exciting!  Congratulations!  I'd love to see your malachite magic pendant and how you wear it. 

Can you share generally how often VCA does price increases and by how much if you know?  Thank you.


----------



## hermes_fan

AmorNChanel said:


> Oh my! How exciting!  Congratulations!  I'd love to see your malachite magic pendant and how you wear it.
> 
> Can you share generally how often VCA does price increases and by how much if you know?  Thank you.


I think it's about once a year.  my SA mentioned that last year the price of gold was so high but it has come down since so hopefully no price increase soon.  But it's a given that they creep up.  for example I think a 20 motif was about 12K around 4 years ago and now I think it's around 17K.  Who needs money market funds when you can buy VCA?


----------



## monidda

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - I did an incredibly impulsive thing today! I was picking up my malachite bracelet (which I was told was the ONLY) one that came in (oh please, that seems a bit daft). And I asked to try on the malachite Magic pendant -- always thinking ahead to my next dream purchase.  But I bought it!  Yikes!  My pathetic logic was, well I 'm going to get it someday and we all know how the prices keep going up, right? Ha!  Why postpone joy, right?


Oh my goodness !!! We NEED to see it pretty pleeeeease. It sounds amazing I have been thinking about malachite in my future too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sarahll said:


> Do you ladies prefer deep red carnelian or bright red carnelian?


Both!
Well, mine are bright red


----------



## monidda

I think this post got buried by pretty things  do any of you have any advice for me re this? Thanks ladies 


monidda said:


> Ladies, my SA calls me Mrs G all the time would it be wrong of me to ask her to call me by my name?


----------



## Notorious Pink

monidda said:


> I think this post got buried by pretty things  do any of you have any advice for me re this? Thanks ladies




Does it really bother you? If so, I'd suggest that the next time she does this, reply with "please, call me -----" (whatever your name is). If she does, great; if not, there is not much else you can do - she is trying to be respectful, or maybe it is something they request that the staff do.


----------



## monidda

Hi BBC,
It doesn't really bother me to much, I just feel the relationship is more formal than I would like. However I do think that maybe it is store policy my SA is also the manager of the store on Bond Street so I guess maybe she has to be formal. I will get the chance to meet her in person next week for the first time so maybe after that I could ask her. I have a box of Marc de Champagne truffles to take with me for her as a thank you with her help buying my first few pieces. She chose some gorgeous MOP for me


----------



## NYTexan

bags to die for said:


> The Place Vendome store said I could either extend my 20 motifs by lengthening the chain (which was free) or adding motifs (which was not free )


Did they give you an estimate per motif? Thx


----------



## sarahll

Could any one recommend a good SA from VCA boutique?


----------



## bags to die for

NYTexan said:


> Did they give you an estimate per motif? Thx



I wasn't interested in getting more motifs so I didn't ask for more details. This did happen more than 2 years ago.


----------



## AmorNChanel

hermes_fan said:


> I think it's about once a year.  my SA mentioned that last year the price of gold was so high but it has come down since so hopefully no price increase soon.  But it's a given that they creep up.  for example I think a 20 motif was about 12K around 4 years ago and now I think it's around 17K.  Who needs money market funds when you can buy VCA?


Thanks for sharing. It seems like I always get on the bandwagon late in the game but still glad to be here regardless.


----------



## Metrowestmama

I visited the VCA NYC store last week and tried on the vintage Alhambra pendant necklace in MOP. Loved it and the larger sized earrings that match. However, they don't look great together. Too&#8230;.much going on. For those that have the MOP pendant, what earrings do you wear with it. I like to feel put together, if you know what I mean&#8230;but not matchy.  Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## monidda

Metrowestmama said:


> I visited the VCA NYC store last week and tried on the vintage Alhambra pendant necklace in MOP. Loved it and the larger sized earrings that match. However, they don't look great together. Too&#8230;.much going on. For those that have the MOP pendant, what earrings do you wear with it. I like to feel put together, if you know what I mean&#8230;but not matchy.  Appreciate the feedback!


I am visiting the boutique next week for the same reason, well that is once of the reasons. I have read on here that the frivole earrings look good with the alhambra pendants and I am sure others will advise soon.


----------



## lovequality

Metrowestmama said:


> I visited the VCA NYC store last week and tried on the vintage Alhambra pendant necklace in MOP. Loved it and the larger sized earrings that match. However, they don't look great together. Too&#8230;.much going on. For those that have the MOP pendant, what earrings do you wear with it. I like to feel put together, if you know what I mean&#8230;but not matchy.  Appreciate the feedback!


frivole earrings will look good... let us know your pick


----------



## chicagocat

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - I did an incredibly impulsive thing today! I was picking up my malachite bracelet (which I was told was the ONLY) one that came in (oh please, that seems a bit daft). And I asked to try on the malachite Magic pendant -- always thinking ahead to my next dream purchase.  But I bought it!  Yikes!  My pathetic logic was, well I 'm going to get it someday and we all know how the prices keep going up, right? Ha!  Why postpone joy, right?




I would love to know how you like this piece... I'm thinking of the pink gold long necklace w boxwood and wondering how it hangs/looks/wears long vs short... Thanks!


----------



## love_it

Ladies, 
Can someone remind me please when NM Jewlery gift card event usually happens (the one that includes VCA)?
Is it twice a year?
Can you immediately apply the gift card towards your VCA purchase?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - I did an incredibly impulsive thing today! I was picking up my malachite bracelet (which I was told was the ONLY) one that came in (oh please, that seems a bit daft). And I asked to try on the malachite Magic pendant -- always thinking ahead to my next dream purchase.  But I bought it!  Yikes!  My pathetic logic was, well I 'm going to get it someday and we all know how the prices keep going up, right? Ha!  Why postpone joy, right?




Pictures! Pictures!!!


----------



## NYTexan

love_it said:


> Ladies,
> Can someone remind me please when NM Jewlery gift card event usually happens (the one that includes VCA)?
> Is it twice a year?
> Can you immediately apply the gift card towards your VCA purchase?
> Thank you in advance!


I would love to know this too...I heard they were not going to allow VCA to be included any longer but if anyone has any details please share. Thx


----------



## etoupebirkin

There are no gift card events per se anymore at Neimans. However, there are triple point days that in the past have included VCA purchases. Personally, I like triple points days because you get credit for your entire purchase, not in $2,500 or $5K increments.


----------



## AmorNChanel

etoupebirkin said:


> There are no gift card events per se anymore at Neimans. However, there are triple point days that in the past have included VCA purchases. Personally, I like triple points days because you get credit for your entire purchase, not in $2,500 or $5K increments.



Thanks for sharing. I was wondering what the best promos were at nm too.


----------



## **Ann**

What nm carries vca? Also do they accept returns or only store credit like the vca stores? Thank you!


----------



## Dode99

I finally ordered the malachite bracelet and the magic ring. I had to shorten the bracelet by removing eight links. The SA said this won't change the look of the bracelet and some of the customers with thin hands ask for 12 links to be removed! What annoys me is that I have to wait for to six freaking months till I receive my bracelet and ring. The SA said the malachite stone is now hard to get!! Is it true? cause I believe it's not! He also said that I properly get the bracelet first cause cutting the stone for the magic ring will take more time :||


----------



## sbelle

**Ann** said:


> What nm carries vca? Also do they accept returns or only store credit like the vca stores? Thank you!



I just know a few of them but....

Dallas, Northpark
Charlotte
Topango Canyon
Westchester, NY
Tysons Corners
Houston Galleria

I have never returned anything but can't imagine that they wouldn't accept returns.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Dode99 said:


> I finally ordered the malachite bracelet and the magic ring. I had to shorten the bracelet by removing eight links. The SA said this won't change the look of the bracelet and some of the customers with thin hands ask for 12 links to be removed! What annoys me is that I have to wait for to six freaking months till I receive my bracelet and ring. The SA said the malachite stone is now hard to get!! Is it true? cause I believe it's not! He also said that I properly get the bracelet first cause cutting the stone for the magic ring will take more time :||



So exciting! Yikes! But SIX months is a long time...so sorry to hear that. I am new to VCA so is the long wait due to no current stock and it is custom made or ???  Hopefully they just told you to the maximum wait time but could be here faster. Crossing fingers and toes on that one.


----------



## hermes_fan

Dode99 said:


> I finally ordered the malachite bracelet and the magic ring. I had to shorten the bracelet by removing eight links. The SA said this won't change the look of the bracelet and some of the customers with thin hands ask for 12 links to be removed! What annoys me is that I have to wait for to six freaking months till I receive my bracelet and ring. The SA said the malachite stone is now hard to get!! Is it true? cause I believe it's not! He also said that I properly get the bracelet first cause cutting the stone for the magic ring will take more time :||


i paid for my bracelet in full 2 months ago and supposedly got the ONLY one at the NY store last Saturday!  When I impulsively bought the magic pendant, and it was on his desk, 2 other sales associates asked to show it to a customer and I think one client was ready to buy it if I declined.  So I do feel that they are truly in short supply.  Now whether this is planned or not, is a whole different story! Six months may seem like a long time, but they may surprise you and deliver before that.  But you will have it FOREVER and it will well be worth the wait -- I LOVE mine!!


----------



## kimber418

Dode99 said:


> I finally ordered the malachite bracelet and the magic ring. I had to shorten the bracelet by removing eight links. The SA said this won't change the look of the bracelet and some of the customers with thin hands ask for 12 links to be removed! What annoys me is that I have to wait for to six freaking months till I receive my bracelet and ring. The SA said the malachite stone is now hard to get!! Is it true? cause I believe it's not! He also said that I properly get the bracelet first cause cutting the stone for the magic ring will take more time :||


I do not think the SA would tell you that Malachite is hard to find if it was easily available.  He has nothing to gain by telling you that.  VCA is very selective of the stones they choose for their necklaces, bracelets, etc. which makes the stone they choose for your piece even more special.  It is worth the wait.  Did you see several malachite pieces at the VCA boutique?


----------



## love_it

hermes_fan said:


> OMG - I did an incredibly impulsive thing today! I was picking up my malachite bracelet (which I was told was the ONLY) one that came in (oh please, that seems a bit daft). And I asked to try on the malachite Magic pendant -- always thinking ahead to my next dream purchase.  But I bought it!  Yikes!  My pathetic logic was, well I 'm going to get it someday and we all know how the prices keep going up, right? Ha!  Why postpone joy, right?




Good move!!! I haven't been able to find one - have to wait 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## love_it

sbelle said:


> I just know a few of them but....
> 
> Dallas, Northpark
> Charlotte
> Topango Canyon
> Westchester, NY
> Tysons Corners
> Houston Galleria
> 
> I have never returned anything but can't imagine that they wouldn't accept returns.




Fashion Island, CA


----------



## love_it

Dode99 said:


> I finally ordered the malachite bracelet and the magic ring. I had to shorten the bracelet by removing eight links. The SA said this won't change the look of the bracelet and some of the customers with thin hands ask for 12 links to be removed! What annoys me is that I have to wait for to six freaking months till I receive my bracelet and ring. The SA said the malachite stone is now hard to get!! Is it true? cause I believe it's not! He also said that I properly get the bracelet first cause cutting the stone for the magic ring will take more time :||




I have been trying to get a malachite magic pendant from 3 different boutiques with no luck - so yes, it is true


----------



## Dode99

AmorNChanel said:


> So exciting! Yikes! But SIX months is a long time...so sorry to hear that. I am new to VCA so is the long wait due to *no current stock and it is custom made or ???  Hopefully they just told you to the maximum wait time but could be here faster*. Crossing fingers and toes on that one.





hermes_fan said:


> i paid for my bracelet in full 2 months ago and supposedly got the ONLY one at the NY store last Saturday!  When I impulsively bought the magic pendant, and it was on his desk, 2 other sales associates asked to show it to a customer and I think one client was ready to buy it if I declined.  So I do feel that they are truly in short supply.  Now whether this is planned or not, is a whole different story! Six months may seem like a long time, but they may surprise you and deliver before that.  But you will have it FOREVER and it will well be worth the wait -- I LOVE mine!!





kimber418 said:


> I do not think the SA would tell you that Malachite is hard to find if it was easily available.  He has nothing to gain by telling you that.  *VCA is very selective of the stones* they choose for their necklaces, bracelets, etc. which makes the stone they choose for your piece even more special.  It is worth the wait.  *Did you see several malachite pieces at the VCA boutique?*





love_it said:


> I have been trying to get a malachite magic pendant from 3 different boutiques with no luck - so yes, it is true




I believe that the stone itself isn't rare to get but yes VCA is very selective if that the case! The SA said six months is the maximum wait and I probably would get mine before _if I'm lucky_, so I think I will receive mine after six months . I guess there's nothing I can  do so I will just wait and lust for other pieces .

The pieces I saw were carnelian, onyx, white / grey mother of pearl and lots of diamond pieces but no malachite. I wish I took some pictures like I usually do.

*hermes_fan* Good call! I'm so happy for you. I love the look of the magic pendant on others. Congrats


----------



## Dode99

Just fooling around when the SA was busy with other customers. I was supposed to to pick the right size from these magic rings. They will make me wait for six months for my malachite I will play with their inventory  . 







The grey mother of pearl is drool worthy


----------



## restricter

I thought I'd share my malachite -- the very last holiday pendant in the US.  Puffy, of course, loves it.


----------



## Hermesaholic

restricter said:


> I thought I'd share my malachite -- the very last holiday pendant in the US.  Puffy, of course, loves it.




STUNNING.  I am GREEN with envy!


----------



## AmorNChanel

restricter said:


> I thought I'd share my malachite -- the very last holiday pendant in the US.  Puffy, of course, loves it.




Very saturated color. So beautiful and Puffy too!


----------



## kimber418

restricter said:


> I thought I'd share my malachite -- the very last holiday pendant in the US.  Puffy, of course, loves it.




So beautiful.   You will love it!


----------



## ChaneLisette

restricter said:


> I thought I'd share my malachite -- the very last holiday pendant in the US.  Puffy, of course, loves it.



Gorgeous! Love your kitty too!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Your malachite pendant is beautiful. 
So is your cat!!


----------



## bags to die for

I found malachite a little difficult to hunt down but I do have a fabulous SA!


----------



## Junkenpo

bags to die for said:


> I found malachite a little difficult to hunt down but I do have a fabulous SA!



These are so fabulous!  The malachite are so luminous irl it is hard for pictures to show how pretty they are... but yours do!  So nice and green.


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks Junkenpo. The picture was at night so the malachite shows up a lot more muted than irl.


----------



## CATEYES

bags to die for said:


> I found malachite a little difficult to hunt down but I do have a fabulous SA!


Super beautiful!!


----------



## CATEYES

restricter said:


> I thought I'd share my malachite -- the very last holiday pendant in the US.  Puffy, of course, loves it.


Awwww! What a pretty kitty! Lovely piece of malachite!


----------



## dialv

Beautiful Malachite ladies!


----------



## chaneljewel

I love malachite!   Intense green!


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I found malachite a little difficult to hunt down but I do have a fabulous SA!



You have a fabulous VCA collection and a fabulous VCA SA! Stunning!


----------



## monidda

Swooon, ladies those malachite pieces are beautiful


----------



## AmorNChanel

bags to die for said:


> I found malachite a little difficult to hunt down but I do have a fabulous SA!


Your malachite pieces are stunning!!  May I ask if the pendant is part of the Lucky Alhambra collection?  The motif is much larger than the bracelet motifs. Still learning about vca. Thanks


----------



## AmorNChanel

I am soooooo excited!!  My first vca piece has arrived! My sweet DH helped me choose this piece.  The gold 10 motif black onyx.  It's such a simple, yet feminine style that goes with just everything. I realized after I bought it that I never even tried the 10 motif in anything except onyx. Tried the mop, yellow golld, rose gold and onyx in the 5 motif bracelet and felt the onyx was the most stunning and assumed the same was true for the necklace. I love it but somewhat regret that I didn't actually try on the others.  I was too excited and never even realized.  I can't believe myself...  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ChaneLisette

AmorNChanel said:


> I am soooooo excited!!  My first vca piece has arrived! My sweet DH helped me choose this piece.  The gold 10 motif black onyx.  It's such a simple, yet feminine style that goes with just everything. I realized after I bought it that I never even tried the 10 motif in anything except onyx. Tried the mop, yellow golld, rose gold and onyx in the 5 motif bracelet and felt the onyx was the most stunning and assumed the same was true for the necklace. I love it but somewhat regret that I didn't actually try on the others.  I was too excited and never even realized.  I can't believe myself...  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529327



I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## AmorNChanel

ChaneLisette said:


> I love it! Congratulations!




Thank you so much, ChaneLisette!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

AmorNChanel said:


> I am soooooo excited!!  My first vca piece has arrived! My sweet DH helped me choose this piece.  The gold 10 motif black onyx.  It's such a simple, yet feminine style that goes with just everything. I realized after I bought it that I never even tried the 10 motif in anything except onyx. Tried the mop, yellow golld, rose gold and onyx in the 5 motif bracelet and felt the onyx was the most stunning and assumed the same was true for the necklace. I love it but somewhat regret that I didn't actually try on the others.  I was too excited and never even realized.  I can't believe myself...  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529327




Beauty in simplicity! You won't regret  it cos it will get a lot of wear! I'll love to get these someday to go with my classic Chanel SHW quilted bags.


----------



## AmorNChanel

mad_for_chanel said:


> Beauty in simplicity! You won't regret  it cos it will get a lot of wear! I'll love to get these someday to go with my classic Chanel SHW quilted bags.



Thank you so much.  I think I will get a lot of wear from this piece too.  I was just thinking of pulling out my black chanel with ghw to match (great minds think alike). . Hope you get your piece when the time is right.


----------



## bags to die for

AmorNChanel said:


> Your malachite pieces are stunning!!  May I ask if the pendant is part of the Lucky Alhambra collection?  The motif is much larger than the bracelet motifs. Still learning about vca. Thanks



Malachite came out in a bigger than normal pendant size and the chain is also extra long (you can loop twice). I think its part of the Vintage collection and not part of the Lucky or Magic collection. The only other "stone" that comes in the same format is leatherwood.


----------



## monidda

AmorNChanel said:


> I am soooooo excited!!  My first vca piece has arrived! My sweet DH helped me choose this piece.  The gold 10 motif black onyx.  It's such a simple, yet feminine style that goes with just everything. I realized after I bought it that I never even tried the 10 motif in anything except onyx. Tried the mop, yellow golld, rose gold and onyx in the 5 motif bracelet and felt the onyx was the most stunning and assumed the same was true for the necklace. I love it but somewhat regret that I didn't actually try on the others.  I was too excited and never even realized.  I can't believe myself...  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529327


D- vine "wink" 
Many CONGRATS what a fabulous first piece !!! I am sure you will love and wear it for a long time to come. Enjoy it in health


----------



## AmorNChanel

bags to die for said:


> Malachite came out in a bigger than normal pendant size and the chain is also extra long (you can loop twice). I think its part of the Vintage collection and not part of the Lucky or Magic collection. The only other "stone" that comes in the same format is leatherwood.



Thank you for the clarification. I really like that larger size motif and the idea of a longer chain. It's truly stunning.


----------



## AmorNChanel

monidda said:


> D- vine "wink"
> 
> Many CONGRATS what a fabulous first piece !!! I am sure you will love and wear it for a long time to come. Enjoy it in health



Thank you!! It's so exciting to get my first VCA piece. I intend to wear it for a very long time before I change it out.


----------



## Florasun

AmorNChanel said:


> I am soooooo excited!!  My first vca piece has arrived! My sweet DH helped me choose this piece.  The gold 10 motif black onyx.  It's such a simple, yet feminine style that goes with just everything. I realized after I bought it that I never even tried the 10 motif in anything except onyx. Tried the mop, yellow golld, rose gold and onyx in the 5 motif bracelet and felt the onyx was the most stunning and assumed the same was true for the necklace. I love it but somewhat regret that I didn't actually try on the others.  I was too excited and never even realized.  I can't believe myself...  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529327



Congrats! Black and gold is classic, and looks good on women of any age.  Unlike some other pieces you will be able to wear this for years. I'm sure you will enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## Florasun

A beautiful Lotus ring available from Beladora. 
http://www.beladora.com/store/505156_van_cleef_arpels_lotus_ring_in_18k

They are asking 22,450. Current retail is 32,600.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Florasun said:


> Congrats! Black and gold is classic, and looks good on women of any age.  Unlike some other pieces you will be able to wear this for years. I'm sure you will enjoy it for a long time.



Thank you for the reassurance. It's definitely a piece I want to be able to wear forever and pass to my daughter one day. Can you elaborate what other pieces you think is more delicate in wear?  I was concerned about wear and contemplated the all gold Alhambra but it didn't wow me as much as the onyx and gold on my skin tone. I still want to get the all gold but thought this was more of a pop for my first piece. Tia.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

AmorNChanel said:


> I am soooooo excited!!  My first vca piece has arrived! My sweet DH helped me choose this piece.  The gold 10 motif black onyx.  It's such a simple, yet feminine style that goes with just everything. I realized after I bought it that I never even tried the 10 motif in anything except onyx. Tried the mop, yellow golld, rose gold and onyx in the 5 motif bracelet and felt the onyx was the most stunning and assumed the same was true for the necklace. I love it but somewhat regret that I didn't actually try on the others.  I was too excited and never even realized.  I can't believe myself...  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529327


Congratulations on your first piece. 
I have collected quite a few of these necklaces and I wear my onyx the most over all others. 
Enjoy!
If you eventually decide to buy another 10 motif and you can clip it to the one you have and wear it long.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bethc said:


> So pretty!!! Where did you find this?!!



In HK.  it was only released for the Prince store and is the same size as the onyx one released for the 5th ave boutique last year.


----------



## Bethc

ALLinTHEbag said:


> In HK.  it was only released for the Prince store and is the same size as the onyx one released for the 5th ave boutique last year.




Yes, they told me at the New York store, I'm sad... I wanted this one too!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hello ladies! If I am eventually planning on buying the all gold 10 motif necklace, do you think these earrings will suit it? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=amethyst The all gold 10 motif comes in rose gold too, right? I love the combination of the 10 motif with the frivole, but the garden earrings are more attainable and I can always invest in frivole down the road. the 10 motif wouldn't be immediate either, but hopefully by the end of next year. I have store credit that would be about the amount of the garden earrings. thanks!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Hello ladies! If I am eventually planning on buying the all gold 10 motif necklace, do you think these earrings will suit it? http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=amethyst The all gold 10 motif comes in rose gold too, right? I love the combination of the 10 motif with the frivole, but the garden earrings are more attainable and I can always invest in frivole down the road. the 10 motif wouldn't be immediate either, but hopefully by the end of next year. I have store credit that would be about the amount of the garden earrings. thanks!




Hi LVoeletters!  I have two 10-motif in PG.  I love solid gold necklace very much.  Very wearable, and the motifs don't get dirty easily!!!  These earrings are very pretty, but I am not sure about the combination with PG 10-motif...  Purple flower X rose gold clover...  Probably, a bit too much???  


 I wear matching PG vintage alhambra earrings when I wear it long, 20-motif necklace, but I don't wear alhambra earrings when I wear 10-motif.  Too much motifs around my face!!!  It may be just my preference.


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Hi LVoeletters!  I have two 10-motif in PG.  I love solid gold necklace very much.  Very wearable, and the motifs don't get dirty easily!!!  These earrings are very pretty, but I am not sure about the combination with PG 10-motif...  Purple flower X rose gold clover...  Probably, a bit too much???
> 
> 
> I wear matching PG vintage alhambra earrings when I wear it long, 20-motif necklace, but I don't wear alhambra earrings when I wear 10-motif.  Too much motifs around my face!!!  It may be just my preference.




Gorgeous!!  Love the set!


----------



## mavsun

Really beautiful *einseine*! the more i look at PG vintage alhambra collection, the more i like it. Have been thinking to get a PG pendent. Does anyone know if price goes up soon?


----------



## bags to die for

Where I am (in Asia), VCA prices are going up in April.


----------



## mavsun

bags to die for said:


> Where I am (in Asia), VCA prices are going up in April.



Thanks dear. I am in u.s. Anyone knows the prices are going up in April in u.s too?


----------



## monidda

My SA confirmed on Thursday that prices are going up on 1st April in the UK as well


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Hi LVoeletters!  I have two 10-motif in PG.  I love solid gold necklace very much.  Very wearable, and the motifs don't get dirty easily!!!  These earrings are very pretty, but I am not sure about the combination with PG 10-motif...  Purple flower X rose gold clover...  Probably, a bit too much???
> 
> 
> I wear matching PG vintage alhambra earrings when I wear it long, 20-motif necklace, but I don't wear alhambra earrings when I wear 10-motif.  Too much motifs around my face!!!  It may be just my preference.



I totally
Forgot you have the pink motif-- it's probably why I want one!!! Thank you for your input! I was looking for something that had the same size/similar look of frivole but from Tiffany's to use up the last of my store credit but I see what you mean by too much within that combination


----------



## NYTexan

monidda said:


> My SA confirmed on Thursday that prices are going up on 1st April in the UK as well


No!!! Did they say how much?


----------



## Junkenpo

mavsun said:


> Thanks dear. I am in u.s. Anyone knows the prices are going up in April in u.s too?



Second this question.... i have been dreading the moment, but know they are inevitable.  I hope it is not an egregious amount.


----------



## monidda

NYTexan said:


> No!!! Did they say how much?


She didn't know to say sorry.


----------



## NYTexan

monidda said:


> She didn't know to say sorry.


Just talked to my sales rep at Neiman Marcus she doesn't know anything about it. However she did say normally she hears about the increase from her clients before VCA tells them.


----------



## mavsun

NYTexan said:


> Just talked to my sales rep at Neiman Marcus she doesn't know anything about it. However she did say normally she hears about the increase from her clients before VCA tells them.



Thank you! that is why I asked the ladies here first.


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!!  Love the set!




Thanks Bethc!  I sometimes wear PG long necklace and WG diamond vintage alhambra earrings.  



mavsun said:


> Really beautiful *einseine*! the more i look at PG vintage alhambra collection, the more i like it. Have been thinking to get a PG pendent. Does anyone know if price goes up soon?




Thanks mavsun!  I really love my PG VCA collection!  Hope you'll get your PG pendant soon!!!




LVoeletters said:


> I totally
> Forgot you have the pink motif-- it's probably why I want one!!! Thank you for your input! I was looking for something that had the same size/similar look of frivole but from Tiffany's to use up the last of my store credit but I see what you mean by too much within that combination




What about olive leaf earrings???


----------



## Bethc

einseine said:


> Thanks Bethc!  I sometimes wear PG long necklace and WG diamond vintage alhambra earrings.
> 
> 
> :




Lol, now why did you have to say that?!


----------



## NYTexan

Tiffany just raised their prices, Cartier is at the end of this month...now we wait on VCA. What is everyone going to buy before prices go up? I am still pondering the Magic Alhambra MOP ring but am leaning towards getting the MOP YG 10 motif necklace. It is a staple piece I can wear for years to come.


----------



## monidda

I need a pink gold perlee bangle next  maybe I should have said I want one LOL


----------



## NYTexan

monidda said:


> I need a pink gold perlee bangle next  maybe I should have said I want one LOL


Lol need...want...it is all relative!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

I had decided that i wanted a Magic Malachite bracelet and then discovered they dont make it!  Did they ever?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Newbie question - when you buy an Alhambra "pendant" - is it just that? Does it come with any sort of necklace, cheap or otherwise? I know there are models where the pendant is attached to a necklace but I'm referring to the "loose" VCA pendants. TIA!


----------



## monidda

Pazdzernika said:


> Newbie question - when you buy an Alhambra "pendant" - is it just that? Does it come with any sort of necklace, cheap or otherwise? I know there are models where the pendant is attached to a necklace but I'm referring to the "loose" VCA pendants. TIA!


I wasn't aware that you could ever buy just a pendant on its own but I might be wrong. I know that the Vintage Alhambra pendant comes attached to the chain ( see my current avatar) the Magic one motif comes on a longer chain that can be doubled and the sweet comes on a chain already.


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> I wasn't aware that you could ever buy just a pendant on its own but I might be wrong. I know that the Vintage Alhambra pendant comes attached to the chain ( see my current avatar) the Magic one motif comes on a longer chain that can be doubled and the sweet comes on a chain already.




Generally, I believe they use the term pendant as a charm attached to a chain, like the magic pendants or the holiday one.  They used to (not sure if they still do?)  sell Alhambra charms where you needed to purchase a chain or use one of your own.   

If you can see it, my turquoise necklace is a removable charm where I purchased a VCA chain to go with it.




Whereas, my butterfly is a pendant and attached


----------



## Pazdzernika

Ah, yes, thank you! I was looking at the EU site and it had listed the removable type pendant.  I just wasn't sure if a chintzy chain or something accompanied it.  It appears that I would have to buy one separately. Many thanks!


----------



## hermes_fan

Bethc said:


> Generally, I believe they use the term pendant as a charm attached to a chain, like the magic pendants or the holiday one.  They used to (not sure if they still do?)  sell Alhambra charms where you needed to purchase a chain or use one of your own.
> 
> If you can see it, my turquoise necklace is a removable charm where I purchased a VCA chain to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 2538760
> 
> 
> Whereas, my butterfly is a pendant and attached
> 
> View attachment 2538766


OMG Love your Hermes tray!!!


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> Generally, I believe they use the term pendant as a charm attached to a chain, like the magic pendants or the holiday one.  They used to (not sure if they still do?)  sell Alhambra charms where you needed to purchase a chain or use one of your own.
> 
> If you can see it, my turquoise necklace is a removable charm where I purchased a VCA chain to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 2538760
> 
> 
> Whereas, my butterfly is a pendant and attached
> 
> View attachment 2538766


Thank you Beth I didn't know that. Can I say THANK YOU for sharing your VCA happy ? It made my day and I agree that tray looks gorgeous


----------



## ChaneLisette

I have been waiting for my small PG Perlée bracelet for over a month now and was told they are completely sold out in US and Europe so they are now making one just for me. Does this seem right? I thought they would be more available than that. Now I have to try to be patient for up to 3 more months.


----------



## Pazdzernika

hermes_fan said:


> OMG Love your Hermes tray!!!




I forgot to mention that! Is it Balcon du Guadalquivir? I thought it only came in black and red. This gold is simply brilliant.


----------



## monidda

ChaneLisette said:


> I have been waiting for my small PG Perlée bracelet for over a month now and was told they are completely sold out in US and Europe so they are now making one just for me. Does this seem right? I thought they would be more available than that. Now I have to try to be patient for up to 3 more months.


That would make sense I have placed an order for one last week and I have to wait but only about 3 weeks.


----------



## chaneljewel

So does anyone know if the event at NM in April includes triple points for VCA?   I know there's usually a triple points in the spring but not sure when it happens...anyone?


----------



## Bethc

Pazdzernika said:


> I forgot to mention that! Is it Balcon du Guadalquivir? I thought it only came in black and red. This gold is simply brilliant.




Thank you, the pattern is also available in gold and platinum.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> I had decided that i wanted a Magic Malachite bracelet and then discovered they dont make it!  Did they ever?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't believe so.



why cant we just design our own...............


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> why cant we just design our own...............


No kidding 
Malachite is really pretty. You need to add it to your collection.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Carnelian limited edition..found one on eBay.  Don't know the seller so have it authenticated...
http://******/1eybsYo


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> No kidding
> Malachite is really pretty. You need to add it to your collection.



i know...i need one piece of that scrumptious green


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

monidda said:


> That would make sense I have placed an order for one last week and I have to wait but only about 3 weeks.


I also ordered a yellow gold perlee bracelet in size small back in October and it is finally coming next week!


----------



## CATEYES

Haven't posted in a while so here is a pic of the sweets bracelet I got for Valentine's Day and my 10 motif showing how incredibly rich the gold is. Sorry pics so big- I did a sharing violation or something so can't resize. Hope to see more reveals from you all here.  I always enjoy the bling!


----------



## xianni

CATEYES said:


> Haven't posted in a while so here is a pic of the sweets bracelet I got for Valentine's Day and my 10 motif showing how incredibly rich the gold is. Sorry pics so big- I did a sharing violation or something so can't resize. Hope to see more reveals from you all here.  I always enjoy the bling!


love the sweet bracelet and the gold necklace! so pretty!


----------



## xianni

Bethc said:


> Generally, I believe they use the term pendant as a charm attached to a chain, like the magic pendants or the holiday one.  They used to (not sure if they still do?)  sell Alhambra charms where you needed to purchase a chain or use one of your own.
> 
> If you can see it, my turquoise necklace is a removable charm where I purchased a VCA chain to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 2538760
> 
> 
> Whereas, my butterfly is a pendant and attached
> 
> View attachment 2538766


Wow, my dream butterfly, stunning!


----------



## ChaneLisette

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> I also ordered a yellow gold perlee bracelet in size small back in October and it is finally coming next week!



Wow! Mine is a size small too. I did not realize they would hand make them on demand. I hope mine comes faster than that but I cannot wait to see yours.


----------



## shinny

Hello, VCA lovers who have any WG pieces,

So far, I only bought two YG pieces from VCA (both from Alhambra lines).  I really want to buy a WG alhambra diamond pendant  next time, but I am little worried because VCA WG stuffs are rhodium-plated.

Did you ever have any experience where the VCA WG piece became greyish and lost shining quality (due to the rhodium wearing off) so that you had to do re-plating in rhoidum?  If so, did you have to take the piece to the VCA boutique for the re-dipping?

I would really appreciate any kind of input from you guys.  Thanks!


----------



## ChaneLisette

CATEYES said:


> Haven't posted in a while so here is a pic of the sweets bracelet I got for Valentine's Day and my 10 motif showing how incredibly rich the gold is. Sorry pics so big- I did a sharing violation or something so can't resize. Hope to see more reveals from you all here.  I always enjoy the bling!



I love both of your VCA pieces! And your bags too! I have been contemplating the 5-motif in PG because I have the sweet version of the necklace and love it. Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i know...i need one piece of that scrumptious green


What about earrings or the magic necklace?


----------



## MangoMochi

if my local nm does not carry vca and i have to buy at some other vca nm locations, how can i do the resize?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> What about earrings or the magic necklace?



i tend to wear the same earrings every day -small diamonds on a french wire.  Despite owning three pairs of VCA earrings already so that would be a waste.  The Magic necklace is the most appealing and the most expenisve!


----------



## Zahzah

Hey everyone this is such a random question and pretty silly one too.....the sweet alhambra buttery fly pendant and the clover pendant, do you get the chain with it too? and if so what is the length of the chain?

Thanks!


----------



## Zahzah

Cause I want to see if you can layer two sweet pendants (butterfly and one clover) or will they tangle up


----------



## AmorNChanel

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations on your first piece.
> I have collected quite a few of these necklaces and I wear my onyx the most over all others.
> Enjoy!
> If you eventually decide to buy another 10 motif and you can clip it to the one you have and wear it long.


Thank you texasgirliegirl.  I have been wearing my onyx everyday since I have gotten this.  Yes, another 10 motif sounds like a VERY good idea...



einseine said:


> Hi LVoeletters!  I have two 10-motif in PG.  I love solid gold necklace very much.  Very wearable, and the motifs don't get dirty easily!!!  These earrings are very pretty, but I am not sure about the combination with PG 10-motif...  Purple flower X rose gold clover...  Probably, a bit too much???
> 
> 
> I wear matching PG vintage alhambra earrings when I wear it long, 20-motif necklace, but I don't wear alhambra earrings when I wear 10-motif.  Too much motifs around my face!!!  It may be just my preference.


Your pg collection is stunning on you!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Bethc said:


> Generally, I believe they use the term pendant as a charm attached to a chain, like the magic pendants or the holiday one.  They used to (not sure if they still do?)  sell Alhambra charms where you needed to purchase a chain or use one of your own.
> 
> If you can see it, my turquoise necklace is a removable charm where I purchased a VCA chain to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 2538760
> 
> 
> Whereas, my butterfly is a pendant and attached
> 
> View attachment 2538766


Your vca pieces are stunning!  I need to look for a removable charm. Didn't know they sold them. 



ChaneLisette said:


> I have been waiting for my small PG Perlée bracelet for over a month now and was told they are completely sold out in US and Europe so they are now making one just for me. Does this seem right? I thought they would be more available than that. Now I have to try to be patient for up to 3 more months.





monidda said:


> That would make sense I have placed an order for one last week and I have to wait but only about 3 weeks.





mssurgeonoo7 said:


> I also ordered a yellow gold perlee bracelet in size small back in October and it is finally coming next week!


Look forward to seeing all the perlee reveals...hopefully they will arrive earlier.


----------



## AmorNChanel

CATEYES said:


> Haven't posted in a while so here is a pic of the sweets bracelet I got for Valentine's Day and my 10 motif showing how incredibly rich the gold is. Sorry pics so big- I did a sharing violation or something so can't resize. Hope to see more reveals from you all here.  I always enjoy the bling!


Love your sweet and gold 10 motif necklace. A perfect backdrop for your vca pieces - Chanel!  VCA and chanel!! My two loves!


----------



## Zahzah

Are the sweets worth it? They seem very dainty.
I was thinking of getting two sweets but not sure as I could get some non branded diamond jewellery instead.


----------



## dolphingirl

They are cute, they are sweet, and we can see many members here wear the Sweet Alhambra so well, but personally I would not buy them.  As you said, too dainty.  Too tiny for me.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Zahzah said:


> Are the sweets worth it? They seem very dainty.
> I was thinking of getting two sweets but not sure as I could get some non branded diamond jewellery instead.



I am surprised because I thought they would be too dainty also but it is actually quite nice. Here is a pic with the PG alhambra sweet.


----------



## MangoMochi

Hi ladies,
i have an awkward question about nm vca return policy 
i have been eyed on the 10-motif onxy for a while and was planning to get it as a gift for myself *if* I could get a promotion in two months; however...i heard the price will be increased very soon...

so is it possible i get one from nm and in case my promotion case does not go well i can still return it after a few months (of course in unworn condition) for full refund? please don't laugh at me.. i am sure i can still afford it but it has been a family tradition that we only make big purchase when something good happens and each expensive piece I own is with a joyful story 

[update] i just called a nm and someone there told me there is no deadline for the returns as long as it is brand new. is that true? thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Zahzah said:


> Are the sweets worth it? They seem very dainty.
> I was thinking of getting two sweets but not sure as I could get some non branded diamond jewellery instead.



If you like dainty, then the sweets are perfect.  I like them layered best.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Junkenpo said:


> If you like dainty, then the sweets are perfect.  I like them layered best.



All so gorgeous!


----------



## AmorNChanel

ChaneLisette said:


> I am surprised because I thought they would be too dainty also but it is actually quite nice. Here is a pic with the PG alhambra sweet.




The sweet pendant looks fabulous on you!  I have to try this on next time.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Junkenpo said:


> If you like dainty, then the sweets are perfect.  I like them layered best.



I am screaming cuz those sweets are so darn adorable!!!  Love them on you!!


----------



## dolphingirl

Beautiful! 

Sweets layered are so nice.  But for my big frame, I just have to get something bigger. Junkenpo, you wear them so well.  






Junkenpo said:


> If you like dainty, then the sweets are perfect.  I like them layered best.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesaholic said:


> i tend to wear the same earrings every day -small diamonds on a french wire.  Despite owning three pairs of VCA earrings already so that would be a waste.  The Magic necklace is the most appealing and the most expenisve!


Are you referring to the long magic necklace or the magic pendant?


----------



## Hermesaholic

texasgirliegirl said:


> Are you referring to the long magic necklace or the magic pendant?



long necklace


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Zahzah said:


> Are the sweets worth it? They seem very dainty.
> I was thinking of getting two sweets but not sure as I could get some non branded diamond jewellery instead.


Cute but tiny. 
When I purchased my daughter her first piece of VCA I felt it was worth the extra $ to just get the regular vintage pendant.


----------



## jssl1688

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY to all the beautiful ladies on here!! what more perfect day to wear our alhambras than today!!! the clovers just make me happy!! ))


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jssl1688 said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY to all the beautiful ladies on here!! what more perfect day to wear our alhambras than today!!! the clovers just make me happy!! ))


Especially malachite.


----------



## sjunky13

Page 2?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on ladies, what is everyone wanting? 
I am skipping bags for Cartier and VCA.


----------



## CATEYES

jssl1688 said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY to all the beautiful ladies on here!! what more perfect day to wear our alhambras than today!!! the clovers just make me happy!! ))


I know!! I wore my 10 motif with a green shirt and it was pretty awesome-lol!!!


----------



## CATEYES

AmorNChanel said:


> Love your sweet and gold 10 motif necklace. A perfect backdrop for your vca pieces - Chanel!  VCA and chanel!! My two loves!


Oh you likey? He he! I'll have to take a pic of my sweets earrings with their Chanel for you Love both as well!


----------



## CATEYES

Junkenpo said:


> If you like dainty, then the sweets are perfect.  I like them layered best.


Always enjoy your combinations Junkenpo


----------



## CATEYES

ChaneLisette said:


> I love both of your VCA pieces! And your bags too! I have been contemplating the 5-motif in PG because I have the sweet version of the necklace and love it. Enjoy!


You should get it! There is no comparrison to a 10 motif IMHO.


----------



## CATEYES

xianni said:


> love the sweet bracelet and the gold necklace! so pretty!


Thank you xianni!


----------



## PhoenixH

2 years ago, I've never even heard of VCA! Now thanks to all of you lovely ladies here, I have a pair of Super size MOP YG earrings, small frivole earrings in YG, and recently bought a 5 + 10 motif malachite! I originally asked my SA to reserve the malachite magic necklace for me but after trying on both, I couldn't resist the 10 + 5 motif instead for its versatility. Now I am lusting after a magic pave ring, 10 + 10 mop YG and more earrings... Sigh... Can't decide which is priority lol. And the price increase coming soon is certainly not helping!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> 2 years ago, I've never even heard of VCA! Now thanks to all of you lovely ladies here, I have a pair of Super size MOP YG earrings, small frivole earrings in YG, and recently bought a 5 + 10 motif malachite! I originally asked my SA to reserve the malachite magic necklace for me but after trying on both, I couldn't resist the 10 + 5 motif instead for its versatility. Now I am lusting after a magic pave ring, 10 + 10 mop YG and more earrings... Sigh... Can't decide which is priority lol. And the price increase coming soon is certainly not helping!


When is the next price increase anticipated?


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> When is the next price increase anticipated?


Apparently it's sometime 20/21 April according to my SA!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Apparently it's sometime 20/21 April according to my SA!




Well on the bright side, this when the VCA thread gets more interesting as everybody rushes out to grab what they can afford, in order to beat the increase. 
I'm happy with my collection, although a diamond clover bracelet would be nice....
29K pre increase. Yikes!
Any word how much of an increase this time?


----------



## CATEYES

PhoenixH said:


> 2 years ago, I've never even heard of VCA! Now thanks to all of you lovely ladies here, I have a pair of Super size MOP YG earrings, small frivole earrings in YG, and recently bought a 5 + 10 motif malachite! I originally asked my SA to reserve the malachite magic necklace for me but after trying on both, I couldn't resist the 10 + 5 motif instead for its versatility. Now I am lusting after a magic pave ring, 10 + 10 mop YG and more earrings... Sigh... Can't decide which is priority lol. And the price increase coming soon is certainly not helping!


You should post a pic of your collection to help us to help you I always want to see malachite!


----------



## Candice0985

i'm thinking of purchasing an estate single motif necklace, I have an option between the MOP and YG or onyx and YG, the onyx necklace has a regular spring ring clasp and the MOP has the lobster clasp i'm used to seeing on my sweet bracelets and 5 motif. I was told the onyx is an older model

anyone familiar with the single motif necklaces and the round spring ring clasps, were they made this way in the past?

TIA!


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Well on the bright side, this when the VCA thread gets more interesting as everybody rushes out to grab what they can afford, in order to beat the increase.
> I'm happy with my collection, although a diamond clover bracelet would be nice....
> 29K pre increase. Yikes!
> Any word how much of an increase this time?


I can only dream about the diamond clover bracelet! It sounds divine!!! My SA says the price increase could be around 5% but I believe it may vary depending on the collection and pieces.


----------



## PhoenixH

CATEYES said:


> You should post a pic of your collection to help us to help you I always want to see malachite!


I am embarrassed to admit that I am a tech idiot and have not learnt to watermark and post pictures lol. Will do so once I figure it out 

I have such a humble collection right now, but would love to choose and build the right pieces over time.... I just wonder if I will get much wear from the magic pave ring, but when I tired it at the boutique, it absolutely sparkles!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> I am embarrassed to admit that I am a tech idiot and have not learnt to watermark and post pictures lol. Will do so once I figure it out
> 
> I have such a humble collection right now, but would love to choose and build the right pieces over time.... I just wonder if I will get much wear from the magic pave ring, but when I tired it at the boutique, it absolutely sparkles!!!!


You are so smart to put thought into your collection. 
When I first started collecting, it was all about the necklaces. In retrospect, I wish that I had considered more earrings or perhaps a pendant vs a full on 20 motif 
I only wear my wedding and e ring so the rings never tempted me but they are beautiful. 
Also consider things that can serve double duty. For example, I bought two 10 motifs and earrings in yg but I wish I had purchased the pave earrings. In yg they still look great with the yg vintage necklaces but the extra sparkle on the ears is nice...and can be dressed up. 
A 20 motif ( or two 10's) can be wrapped around your wrist for a stunning bracelet. 
So exciting to build a collection. This thread is always so inspiring.


----------



## ChaneLisette

AmorNChanel said:


> The sweet pendant looks fabulous on you!  I have to try this on next time.




Thank you! You must definitely try it sometime.


----------



## ChaneLisette

CATEYES said:


> You should get it! There is no comparrison to a 10 motif IMHO.



Eek! I am just now reading about a price increase. Maybe I will have to buy a few more items soon.


----------



## CATEYES

PhoenixH said:


> I am embarrassed to admit that I am a tech idiot and have not learnt to watermark and post pictures lol. Will do so once I figure it out
> 
> I have such a humble collection right now, but would love to choose and build the right pieces over time.... I just wonder if I will get much wear from the magic pave ring, but when I tired it at the boutique, it absolutely sparkles!!!!



I don't know how either! I have posted a few anyway but I really should learn.


----------



## AmorNChanel

CATEYES said:


> Oh you likey? He he! I'll have to take a pic of my sweets earrings with their Chanel for you Love both as well!




Oh yes!! Please do. I'd love to see them. &#128515;


----------



## AmorNChanel

sjunky13 said:


> Page 2?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on ladies, what is everyone wanting?
> I am skipping bags for Cartier and VCA.



I would love a gold bracelet to add to my wrist (don't want to say collection cuz I don't want to admit it may become a collection). That's also what I said about Chanel (only one chanel) and it is now a collection. I am so bad...in the best way. 

Does anyone link a non matching 5 motif bracelet to a different 10 motif necklace?  And if you do, how do you wear it?  I have a ten motif onyx and gold and thinking about getting a bracelet in gold but still want to have the option of linking to the necklace. Pics would be great too.


----------



## AmorNChanel

PhoenixH said:


> 2 years ago, I've never even heard of VCA! Now thanks to all of you lovely ladies here, I have a pair of Super size MOP YG earrings, small frivole earrings in YG, and recently bought a 5 + 10 motif malachite! I originally asked my SA to reserve the malachite magic necklace for me but after trying on both, I couldn't resist the 10 + 5 motif instead for its versatility. Now I am lusting after a magic pave ring, 10 + 10 mop YG and more earrings... Sigh... Can't decide which is priority lol. And the price increase coming soon is certainly not helping!




That's a great collection in just two years. Congrats!  My problem is that they are all priority but limited funds.


----------



## AmorNChanel

PhoenixH said:


> Apparently it's sometime 20/21 April according to my SA!



I am always late to the party. . Just got my first piece last month.


----------



## Junkenpo

AmorNChanel said:


> I am always late to the party. . Just got my first piece last month.



The worst part is that in a few years, you will still be addicted and what you paid for your first piece will seem like a bargain!  

My regret is not getting a pair of vintage onyx ear clips years ago because now I want them so much, but probably won't be able to scrape together the savings before the next price hike.


----------



## MangoMochi

PhoenixH said:


> Apparently it's sometime 20/21 April according to my SA!




oh so you mean april 20th? that's good news! i thought april 1st


----------



## NYTexan

PhoenixH said:


> 2 years ago, I've never even heard of VCA! Now thanks to all of you lovely ladies here, I have a pair of Super size MOP YG earrings, small frivole earrings in YG, and recently bought a 5 + 10 motif malachite! I originally asked my SA to reserve the malachite magic necklace for me but after trying on both, I couldn't resist the 10 + 5 motif instead for its versatility. Now I am lusting after a magic pave ring, 10 + 10 mop YG and more earrings... Sigh... Can't decide which is priority lol. And the price increase coming soon is certainly not helping!


Magic pave!! It is my wish list piece too! Hence my photo.


----------



## PhoenixH

AmorNChanel said:


> I am always late to the party. . Just got my first piece last month.


Well it's never too late to start! But it's such a dangerous addiction!


----------



## PhoenixH

NYTexan said:


> Magic pave!! It is my wish list piece too! Hence my photo.


Yes, it's so lovely the sparkles! Hard to resist isn't it? And after a few price hikes, one may look back and say it was such a bargain! Lol :giggles:


----------



## PhoenixH

NYTexan said:


> Magic pave!! It is my wish list piece too! Hence my photo.


Which magic pave pieces are you listing after?


----------



## Suzie

Hi ladies, I have really been enjoying wearing my MOP 10 motif in white gold, I also have a vintage WG 10 motif that I bought from Betteridge that I bought from them about 2 1/2 years ago and I also have a 5 motif MOP. 

Here is a pic that I took of the WG with the MOP to make a 20 motif, I also add the 10 to the 5 for a different look.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, I have really been enjoying wearing my MOP 10 motif in white gold, I also have a vintage WG 10 motif that I bought from Betteridge that I bought from them about 2 1/2 years ago and I also have a 5 motif MOP.
> 
> Here is a pic that I took of the WG with the MOP to make a 20 motif, I also add the 10 to the 5 for a different look.


So pretty, Suzie. I think if would also look pretty to have the clasp in the back so you see the full mop on one side and the wg on the other intentionally.  
These necklaces are like Legos...
Since VCA encourages is to link pieces together, wouldn't it be great if they would use hidden clasps ( like the magic necklaces )?
Any word on what's next besides another price increase?


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty, Suzie. I think if would also look pretty to have the clasp in the back so you see the full mop on one side and the wg on the other intentionally.
> These necklaces are like Legos...
> Since VCA encourages is to link pieces together, wouldn't it be great if they would use hidden clasps ( like the magic necklaces )?
> Any word on what's next besides another price increase?



Yes, texasgirlirgirl, I agree it would be better if they had hidden clasps but to be honest I just throw it on and not worry, I do wear WG on one and MOP on the other or a bit lopsided.

Do you mean what is next for me or VCA? We don't have a store here so I can only glean information on here. I am travelling overseas in July but probably won't have any funds for more VCA unfortunately. 

I did buy the WG frivole earrings last year and I really like them.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Yes, texasgirlirgirl, I agree it would be better if they had hidden clasps but to be honest I just throw it on and not worry, I do wear WG on one and MOP on the other or a bit lopsided.
> 
> Do you mean what is next for me or VCA? We don't have a store here so I can only glean information on here. I am travelling overseas in July but probably won't have any funds for more VCA unfortunately.
> 
> I did buy the WG frivole earrings last year and I really like them.



The clasp doesn't bother me either. Most if mine are double sets of 10 so j nearly always have the clasp. 
Don't you just love the frivole earrings?!!! My favorites. 
I have them in large yg and pave and seriously considered buying the small yg as well. 
As far as what's coming out...my guess is either grey MOP or lapis but I haven't spoken to my SA lately. There really is only one item left on my wish list and I really need to forget about it because it's so $$$$


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> The clasp doesn't bother me either. Most if mine are double sets of 10 so j nearly always have the clasp.
> Don't you just love the frivole earrings?!!! My favorites.
> I have them in large yg and pave and seriously considered buying the small yg as well.
> As far as what's coming out...my guess is either grey MOP or lapis but I haven't spoken to my SA lately. There really is only one item left on my wish list and I really need to forget about it because it's so $$$$



The frivole earrings didn't really sing to me until I tried them on in Hawaii and then I had to have them!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> The frivole earrings didn't really sing to me until I tried them on in Hawaii and then I had to have them!



They remind me of plumeria!
Such a nice reminder of your trip. 
The small frivole earrings are so perfect. I keep telling myself that two pair are enough but I often wish I had the small....


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> They remind me of plumeria!
> Such a nice reminder of your trip.
> The small frivole earrings are so perfect. I keep telling myself that two pair are enough but I often wish I had the small....



I had to google plumeria and then I saw that it is frangipani, which is a very common flower here in Oz. I really wish that they had the large frivole in WG.

I don't know why VCA will do some items with only YG and some with only WG, surely they should be able to do both. If they did an onyx with WG would have been mine in a heartbeat.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> I had to google plumeria and then I saw that it is frangipani, which is a very common flower here in Oz. I really wish that they had the large frivole in WG.
> 
> I don't know why VCA will do some items with only YG and some with only WG, surely they should be able to do both. If they did an onyx with WG would have been mine in a heartbeat.



I totally agree !!! VCA would sell a lot more if they would offer more items in WG. Onyx in particular.  That said, VCA has turned me onto yg. Interesting that you mention onyx because I wear the onyx more than any other piece.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> I totally agree !!! VCA would sell a lot more if they would offer more items in WG. Onyx in particular.  That said, VCA has turned me onto yg. Interesting that you mention onyx because I wear the onyx more than any other piece.


I totally agree that VCA should make more pieces in WG.  I used to be only a platinum/WG girl and VCA has turned me toward loving YG jewelry.   I am happy for that!   TGG ----My next piece is the 2/10 onyx.  I am obsessed.  I also want the white gold frivole earrings and/or the large YG frivole.  I wear the small YG frivole way too often.


----------



## Candice0985

PhoenixH said:


> I can only dream about the diamond clover bracelet! It sounds divine!!! My SA says the price increase could be around 5% but I believe it may vary depending on the collection and pieces.





ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you! You must definitely try it sometime.





AmorNChanel said:


> Oh yes!! Please do. I'd love to see them. &#128515;





Junkenpo said:


> The worst part is that in a few years, you will still be addicted and what you paid for your first piece will seem like a bargain!
> 
> My regret is not getting a pair of vintage onyx ear clips years ago because now I want them so much, but probably won't be able to scrape together the savings before the next price hike.





MangoMochi said:


> oh so you mean april 20th? that's good news! i thought april 1st





NYTexan said:


> Magic pave!! It is my wish list piece too! Hence my photo.


HI Ladies, i'm hoping you can help me out! i'm interested in two estate vintage Alhambra single motif necklaces, one has the current lobster clasp and the other has a round spring ring....does anyone know if VCA used the round spring clasp at one point before switching tot he lobster clasp? TIA!


----------



## tbbbjb

I do not know if it was been mentioned yet, but I just received confirmation from one of my VCA SAs that there *WILL be a price increase on 4/21/14*.  The price increase will be across the board but will  vary, depending on the item. It will start at 8% & up. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## texasgirliegirl

tbbbjb said:


> I do not know if it was been mentioned yet, but I just received confirmation from one of my VCA SAs that there *WILL be a price increase on 4/21/14*.  The price increase will be across the board but will  vary, depending on the item. It will start at 8% & up. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


No!!!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Ok ladies, what is the next pieces you are getting?

I am thinking of Earrings or a ring. Need to decide quickly!


----------



## sjunky13

tbbbjb said:


> I do not know if it was been mentioned yet, but I just received confirmation from one of my VCA SAs that there *WILL be a price increase on 4/21/14*.  The price increase will be across the board but will  vary, depending on the item. It will start at 8% & up. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news



OMG. O no.  Help, seriously. I have Cartier ring on hold, Chanel flap on hold and now this?


----------



## Longchamp

I have some pieces in my mind was going to purchase in Paris next month, but my arrival is after the price increase.


I just got off the phone w/ the Chicago store, price increase is worldwide. 


Perlee line increase 5.5%, some other lines 8% which is the highest increase.


----------



## Longchamp

sjunky13 said:


> OMG. O no.  Help, seriously. I have Cartier ring on hold, Chanel flap on hold and now this?




Let the bag go, get the jewelry.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Junkenpo said:


> The worst part is that in a few years, you will still be addicted and what you paid for your first piece will seem like a bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> My regret is not getting a pair of vintage onyx ear clips years ago because now I want them so much, but probably won't be able to scrape together the savings before the next price hike.



Oh my!!  I am having a hard time with "VCA" and "bargain" in the same sentence!!!! Lol... 

So sorry to hear about those vintage ear clips. I hate when that happens.


----------



## AmorNChanel

PhoenixH said:


> Well it's never too late to start! But it's such a dangerous addiction!



I think DH is searching for anti-VCA pills to slip into my drinks as we speak...&#128512;


----------



## sjunky13

Longchamp said:


> Let the bag go, get the jewelry.



TY Longchamp! 

What are you wanting?


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> OMG. O no.  Help, seriously. I have Cartier ring on hold, Chanel flap on hold and now this?


Sometimes I regret buying so much Chanel because I get tired of it after a while but I don't as often with jewelry. Are you the same? If so, maybe get VCA. Which flap on hold? This is a beautiful season in handbag heaven


----------



## sjunky13

CATEYES said:


> Sometimes I regret buying so much Chanel because I get tired of it after a while but I don't as often with jewelry. Are you the same? If so, maybe get VCA. Which flap on hold? This is a beautiful season in handbag heaven




This is exactly me. I get over Chanel and other bags quickly, but my jewelry lights me up and I LOVE it. But I just saw more pics of the blue flap. 

I think I am going to get jewelry and skip the flap. Next season I will still be wearing the jewelry, but the flap will have lost it's edge for sure.


----------



## CATEYES

sjunky13 said:


> This is exactly me. I get over Chanel and other bags quickly, but my jewelry lights me up and I LOVE it. But I just saw more pics of the blue flap.
> 
> I think I am going to get jewelry and skip the flap. Next season I will still be wearing the jewelry, but the flap will have lost it's edge for sure.


Which blue flap? Just got the metallic blue boy and it will match a lapis 10 motif perfect I was thinking..... Lol!!


----------



## Longchamp

sjunky13 said:


> TY Longchamp!
> 
> What are you wanting?




Modern onyx Alhambra earrings and RG perlee bracelet medium.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Suzie said:


> Hi ladies, I have really been enjoying wearing my MOP 10 motif in white gold, I also have a vintage WG 10 motif that I bought from Betteridge that I bought from them about 2 1/2 years ago and I also have a 5 motif MOP.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic that I took of the WG with the MOP to make a 20 motif, I also add the 10 to the 5 for a different look.




Thanks for sharing your picture. When you attach the 10 motif mop and 10 motif WG, do you wear it sideways so the one side is the mop and the other side is WG?  And if u do, how do you like it?  Does it seem odd?  Does that make sense?


----------



## AmorNChanel

AmorNChanel said:


> Thanks for sharing your picture. When you attach the 10 motif mop and 10 motif WG, do you wear it sideways so the one side is the mop and the other side is WG?  And if u do, how do you like it?  Does it seem odd?  Does that make sense?




Oops. Ignore my last post. I see it has been answered.


----------



## AmorNChanel

tbbbjb said:


> I do not know if it was been mentioned yet, but I just received confirmation from one of my VCA SAs that there *WILL be a price increase on 4/21/14*.  The price increase will be across the board but will  vary, depending on the item. It will start at 8% & up. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news



Noooooo...I just got my first piece last month and still not over sticker shock and now this.


----------



## jssl1688

CATEYES said:


> Sometimes I regret buying so much Chanel because I get tired of it after a while but I don't as often with jewelry. Are you the same? If so, maybe get VCA. Which flap on hold? This is a beautiful season in handbag heaven





sjunky13 said:


> This is exactly me. I get over Chanel and other bags quickly, but my jewelry lights me up and I LOVE it. But I just saw more pics of the blue flap.
> 
> I think I am going to get jewelry and skip the flap. Next season I will still be wearing the jewelry, but the flap will have lost it's edge for sure.



the only bags i will never get tired of is birkins and kelly's. every time i look at mine, i'm happy and it just puts a smile on my face and brightens my day. however, i don't use them as much as my jewelry, jewelry in general just shines me up!!! jewelry over the flap, but jewelry vs b & k..ahhhhh, i'm of no help!! BOTH))


----------



## AmorNChanel

Longchamp said:


> I have some pieces in my mind was going to purchase in Paris next month, but my arrival is after the price increase.
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ the Chicago store, price increase is worldwide.
> 
> 
> Perlee line increase 5.5%, some other lines 8% which is the highest increase.




Any best guesses as to what the increase will be for the Alhambra line?  Trying to decide if I should consider getting a bracelet before the increase.


----------



## NYTexan

I just spoke to my SA. She said VCA is going up overseas first. Not in US yet but I am still going to purchase soon because I am sure the US will follow.


----------



## NYTexan

PhoenixH said:


> Which magic pave pieces are you listing after?


The ring


----------



## Longchamp

NYTexan said:


> I just spoke to my SA. She said VCA is going up overseas first. Not in US yet but I am still going to purchase soon because I am sure the US will follow.



US prices going up mid April 21--posted earlier.


----------



## PhoenixH

NYTexan said:


> The ring


Me too! Get it before the 21st if funds permit!


----------



## darkangel07760

Longchamp said:


> US prices going up mid April 21--posted earlier.


 
Gah!  
Has this always been the case?  I cannot recall so many price increases as in this past 10 years.  Maybe I am just crazy.


----------



## callmelulu

Noooo not another increase.  Does anyone regularly wear small perlee hoops with a 10 motif vintage necklace?  I splurged for the necklace back in December and of course want more VCA!


----------



## dialv

My SA told me 10% increase so I ordered my 5 motif onyx bracelet, I wish I could get the 10 motif to right now but I will have to pay more in the summer for it. A price increase anytime sucks but I wish they were in the Fall this time.


----------



## muimui1113

Ch


----------



## texasgirliegirl

callmelulu said:


> Noooo not another increase.  Does anyone regularly wear small perlee hoops with a 10 motif vintage necklace?  I splurged for the necklace back in December and of course want more VCA!


Yes!!!
I have them in pink gold and really love them. 
Great size. Btw, with one exception the rest of my vintage necklaces are set in yg. 
The pg is so close to the yg you really can wear them with yg.


----------



## luckylove

MangoMochi said:


> Hi ladies,
> i have an awkward question about nm vca return policy
> i have been eyed on the 10-motif onxy for a while and was planning to get it as a gift for myself *if* I could get a promotion in two months; however...i heard the price will be increased very soon...
> 
> so is it possible i get one from nm and in case my promotion case does not go well i can still return it after a few months (of course in unworn condition) for full refund? please don't laugh at me.. i am sure i can still afford it but it has been a family tradition that we only make big purchase when something good happens and each expensive piece I own is with a joyful story
> 
> [update] i just called a nm and someone there told me there is no deadline for the returns as long as it is brand new. is that true? thanks!



Hmm... If I am not mistaken, for jewelry, there is a limited deadline when they will accept returns.  "A few months" I think would be pushing it... Check with the jewelry manager to be certain.  Clothing returns are more lenient as long as a customer does not take advantage of the policy.  Good luck and hope you get that promotion!


----------



## JLO1

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.


Gorgeous


----------



## bluemoon123

Anyone know when  the price increase will happen in Italy?

I will visit Italy during Spring break. 4/12-4/20. I am wonde ing if I should buy before my trip in US, or during my trip in Italy.  

TIA.


----------



## ncch

Im thinking about getting a pair of earrings and a necklace in the vintage size.  I cant decide between carnelian and onyx.  I've always liked onyx but also like the pop of color the carnelian gives.  but it's a little tough with the carnelian because the color of the earrings and necklace are all a little different.  I couldnt seem to find a good match as the necklace was always darker than the earrings.  I know this is natural but Does this bother anyone else or am I overreacting?  Also do you ladies wear the earrings and necklace together or is it too much to wear together ?  I'm afraid it'll be too matchy matchy.  Thanks!


----------



## Lexgal

callmelulu said:


> Noooo not another increase.  Does anyone regularly wear small perlee hoops with a 10 motif vintage necklace?  I splurged for the necklace back in December and of course want more VCA!


I just purchased the hoops to wear with the single Alhambra onyx pendant. They are great. I wear them with everything.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lexgal said:


> I just purchased the hoops to wear with the single Alhambra onyx pendant. They are great. I wear them with everything.


Do your hoops have the wire or the post?
Mine in pink gold have the wire but I have noticed that the website features the yg small perlee with the post and French backs. 
I'm trying to figure out if the design has changed.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ncch said:


> Im thinking about getting a pair of earrings and a necklace in the vintage size.  I cant decide between carnelian and onyx.  I've always liked onyx but also like the pop of color the carnelian gives.  but it's a little tough with the carnelian because the color of the earrings and necklace are all a little different.  I couldnt seem to find a good match as the necklace was always darker than the earrings.  I know this is natural but Does this bother anyone else or am I overreacting?  Also do you ladies wear the earrings and necklace together or is it too much to wear together ?  I'm afraid it'll be too matchy matchy.  Thanks!


Not overreacting. Some people like for it to all match and this is totally fine. 
I had this dilemma with turquoise. My 20 motif is a lighter turquoise than my earrings. 
The deeper turquoise looked more flattering so I bought them. 
If you get carnelian ( which is so fabulous) get the color that looks prettiest next to your face. 
The necklace...I really do think it's ok for it not to match perfectly just as long as you aren't trying to pair red earrings with an orange necklace. 
Onyx is very versatile. One thing to consider is that carnelian can look almost like onyx at night so it might provide you more versatility.


----------



## ncch

texasgirliegirl said:


> Not overreacting. Some people like for it to all match and this is totally fine.
> I had this dilemma with turquoise. My 20 motif is a lighter turquoise than my earrings.
> The deeper turquoise looked more flattering so I bought them.
> If you get carnelian ( which is so fabulous) get the color that looks prettiest next to your face.
> The necklace...I really do think it's ok for it not to match perfectly just as long as you aren't trying to pair red earrings with an orange necklace.
> Onyx is very versatile. One thing to consider is that carnelian can look almost like onyx at night so it might provide you more versatility.



Thanks for your reply!  For some reason, I didn't think to choose the carnelian that looks best next to my face..I was just trying to find a match!  I also didnt think carnelian could look that dark at night, thats good to know.  Thanks for pointing that out!  Hope you're enjoying your turquoise pieces!

Are some pieces in carnelian almost see through?  As in kind of translucent?  I saw a lady with a pair of earrings and it looked like i could almost see the outline of her earlobe through the stone in the light?


----------



## AmorNChanel

Looking for some advice as I am a vca newbie. I have a YG onyx 10 motif. I am planning my next purchase. I think a 5 motif bracelet is a good choice so I can wear alone or attach to the necklace. One option is to get the matching onyx bracelet but I wanted to explore other options and a different color bracelet is more appealing to me. But will it look odd when attached with my 10 motif onyx. Options I am considering are yellow gold, mop, carnelian or stick with onyx?

All thoughts welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## PhoenixH

AmorNChanel said:


> Looking for some advice as I am a vca newbie. I have a YG onyx 10 motif. I am planning my next purchase. I think a 5 motif bracelet is a good choice so I can wear alone or attach to the necklace. One option is to get the matching onyx bracelet but I wanted to explore other options and a different color bracelet is more appealing to me. But will it look odd when attached with my 10 motif onyx. Options I am considering are yellow gold, mop, carnelian or stick with onyx?
> 
> All thoughts welcomed. Thanks.


Hmmm if you already have a 10 motif onyx, a 5 motif in onxy will give you the versatility of wearing it as a set (necklace and bracelet), as well as attach it as a longer necklace. I am not sure if it would look weird attaching another color. I was wondering that myself as I am considering either another 5 motif malachite to add to my existing 10 + 5 to make a 20, or perhaps a 5 motif MOP. I believe it may only work if you have long hair and wear your hair down most of the time? So that the different color stone is towards the back of your neck. It would be great to hear what the other experts have to say!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ncch said:


> Thanks for your reply!  For some reason, I didn't think to choose the carnelian that looks best next to my face..I was just trying to find a match!  I also didnt think carnelian could look that dark at night, thats good to know.  Thanks for pointing that out!  Hope you're enjoying your turquoise pieces!
> 
> Are some pieces in carnelian almost see through?  As in kind of translucent?  I saw a lady with a pair of earrings and it looked like i could almost see the outline of her earlobe through the stone in the light?


Yes. Carnelian can be very translucent. 
One of my pieces is more translucent than the other but you can't tell a difference when they are worn together.


----------



## AmorNChanel

PhoenixH said:


> Hmmm if you already have a 10 motif onyx, a 5 motif in onxy will give you the versatility of wearing it as a set (necklace and bracelet), as well as attach it as a longer necklace. I am not sure if it would look weird attaching another color. I was wondering that myself as I am considering either another 5 motif malachite to add to my existing 10 + 5 to make a 20, or perhaps a 5 motif MOP. I believe it may only work if you have long hair and wear your hair down most of the time? So that the different color stone is towards the back of your neck. It would be great to hear what the other experts have to say!


Oh, I hope others will chime in...  Your malachite pieces sound gorgeous!!  I am thinking that if the gold is the same color and the stones are complimentary, it might work. It won't be a match like onyx necklace and onyx bracelet, but maybe....  I personally would prefer some variety rather than getting a total match.

Am I crazy to mix and match???  Experts, please help....


----------



## bagsforme

AmorNChanel said:


> Looking for some advice as I am a vca newbie. I have a YG onyx 10 motif. I am planning my next purchase. I think a 5 motif bracelet is a good choice so I can wear alone or attach to the necklace. One option is to get the matching onyx bracelet but I wanted to explore other options and a different color bracelet is more appealing to me. But will it look odd when attached with my 10 motif onyx. Options I am considering are yellow gold, mop, carnelian or stick with onyx?
> 
> All thoughts welcomed. Thanks.



How about tigers eye?  There are some black streaks in it that will compliment the onyx.  I have an onyx and tigers eye bracelet I wear together.


----------



## AmorNChanel

bagsforme said:


> How about tigers eye?  There are some black streaks in it that will compliment the onyx.  I have an onyx and tigers eye bracelet I wear together.



I did not think of that combo. It sounds like that would be really pretty and the motifs are in a similar color family. The SA told me that I could link two bracelets together to make a necklace though it sounds like it might be a bit tight. Have you done that before?


----------



## bagsforme

^No, I have not.  There's no way it would fit around my neck.  The bracelets are about 7" long if not shortened.  So unless you have a 14" neck or smaller, that wouldn't work. 

Most choker necklaces are 16".


----------



## Lexgal

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do your hoops have the wire or the post?
> Mine in pink gold have the wire but I have noticed that the website features the yg small perlee with the post and French backs.
> I'm trying to figure out if the design has changed.



Mine have the post.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bagsforme said:


> How about tigers eye?  There are some black streaks in it that will compliment the onyx.  I have an onyx and tigers eye bracelet I wear together.


I have both onyx and tigers eye and while they do look beautiful layered, the tigers eye reads more golden. The striations aren't very dark and unlike malachite, they change with the light.


----------



## CATEYES

AmorNChanel said:


> Looking for some advice as I am a vca newbie. I have a YG onyx 10 motif. I am planning my next purchase. I think a 5 motif bracelet is a good choice so I can wear alone or attach to the necklace. One option is to get the matching onyx bracelet but I wanted to explore other options and a different color bracelet is more appealing to me. But will it look odd when attached with my 10 motif onyx. Options I am considering are yellow gold, mop, carnelian or stick with onyx?
> 
> All thoughts welcomed. Thanks.


An onyx would give you great versatility and not have to always have your hair down if you didn't want to because of not matching 10 motif. I can understand your wanting a new stone as well though. If only you could get two bracelets-lol! I love malachite too!! But when I really looked at my wardrobe, not much would go with it. But when it is worn would look just stunning! But maybe a solid gold, or tigers eye like others are suggesting would be good addition. Are you able to go into a VCA and try on with your ten motif?


----------



## NYTexan

Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...


----------



## AmorNChanel

bagsforme said:


> ^No, I have not.  There's no way it would fit around my neck.  The bracelets are about 7" long if not shortened.  So unless you have a 14" neck or smaller, that wouldn't work.
> 
> Most choker necklaces are 16".



Yeah, understand. I added two inches to my necklace to be more comfortable on my neck. Maybe the SA is selling to a lot of very petite ladies or had no idea what she was saying.


----------



## PhoenixH

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...


Congrats! Very pretty! Is that a 10 motif you got? Modeling pictures please


----------



## monidda

Congratulations NYTexan it looks so very pretty bundled up like that


----------



## AmorNChanel

CATEYES said:


> An onyx would give you great versatility and not have to always have your hair down if you didn't want to because of not matching 10 motif. I can understand your wanting a new stone as well though. If only you could get two bracelets-lol! I love malachite too!! But when I really looked at my wardrobe, not much would go with it. But when it is worn would look just stunning! But maybe a solid gold, or tigers eye like others are suggesting would be good addition. Are you able to go into a VCA and try on with your ten motif?



I agree an onyx bracelet will be beautiful. Personally, I'd prefer to not match exactly when wearing them separately. I will need to try this out at the boutique and see if I like it. I think maybe all gold would be the way to go if I don't get the onyx. Yeah two bracelets would be even better but my wallet is screaming with DH not far behind. Lol...


----------



## AmorNChanel

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...




So beautiful...congrats on your mop necklace!!  Looks like a great match too.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...



very pretty. congrat..U noe when is the price increase??Seems like everything is going up in price..Cartier..Tiffany.Chanel and now VCA too??


----------



## ncch

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes. Carnelian can be very translucent.
> One of my pieces is more translucent than the other but you can't tell a difference when they are worn together.



Good to know!  Thanks for your help!  I'm going to find the perfect pair.


----------



## ghoztz

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...


Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...


Beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...




Gorgeous!!


----------



## jssl1688

NYTexan said:


> Got my necklace today...here it is with the bracelet  Very excited! Making sure the MOP matches. Had to buy it before the increase! Still contemplating one more piece. Hmmm...



beautiful!! looks like yours also have some lovely pink, blue and green iridescent undertones, which i absolutely love and adore. that's what mop is all about! enjoy the piece~


----------



## NYTexan

Thanks everyone. Super excited. Now I just need to figure out what earrings to wear with it. Wore my Tiffany pearl studs but I think the necklace needs matching earrings. What do all of you wear with yours? Not a fan of the ear clips...would consider them if they had just regular posts. Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## NYTexan

Sleepy10verxgrl- in regards to the increase question someone on the forum said 4/21 but I have not heard a firm date from VCA other than it was coming.

PhoenixH yes it is a 10. Will post a modeling pic once I get it made longer.


----------



## Florasun

My SA said the 21st also.


----------



## valnsw

My SA also said price increase on April 21 in Singapore.

Looks like it's pretty uniform worldwide?


----------



## jssl1688

NYTexan said:


> Thanks everyone. Super excited. Now I just need to figure out what earrings to wear with it. Wore my Tiffany pearl studs but I think the necklace needs matching earrings. What do all of you wear with yours? Not a fan of the ear clips...would consider them if they had just regular posts. Please let me know your thoughts.




I don't like matching matching too much. I wear a 10 or 30 often and that's enough motif for me. For earrings I do either Diamonds or large frivole. If u don't like earclips u can request to have it removed. But that may incur in additional charge. U need to ask.


----------



## Skippy23

Hi everyone, I've been a long time watcher of everyone's beautiful pieces and I'm just looking for some advice on whether or not the vintage alhambra pendant in white gold & mother of pearl or turquoise is appropriate for everyday wear. I'm a relatively casual person, usually just jeans & a nice top and although I think the necklace is gorgeous, I want to make sure it's something that would fit into my lifestyle. Unfortunately I live in NZ so I don't have the luxury of going and trying anything on myself! I'm also wondering which material is more durable, or whether I'm better off looking at chalcedony.

I really appreciate any advice or opinions


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Skippy23 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a long time watcher of everyone's beautiful pieces and I'm just looking for some advice on whether or not the vintage alhambra pendant in white gold & mother of pearl or turquoise is appropriate for everyday wear. I'm a relatively casual person, usually just jeans & a nice top and although I think the necklace is gorgeous, I want to make sure it's something that would fit into my lifestyle. Unfortunately I live in NZ so I don't have the luxury of going and trying anything on myself! I'm also wondering which material is more durable, or whether I'm better off looking at chalcedony.
> 
> I really appreciate any advice or opinions


Onyx is the most durable stone.
The pendant is absolutely prefect for casual/every day wear. 
MOP will be more neutral but turquoise will be a lovely pop of color...if you can find it.
While vacationing recently I saw a woman wearing the white magic mop-wg pendant with her swim suit and tunic.
Looked great.
These pieces are very versatile and while many regard the vintage pieces as precious (probably due to the price), VCA considers that line to be their casual end.


----------



## Suzie

Skippy23 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been a long time watcher of everyone's beautiful pieces and I'm just looking for some advice on whether or not the vintage alhambra pendant in white gold & mother of pearl or turquoise is appropriate for everyday wear. I'm a relatively casual person, usually just jeans & a nice top and although I think the necklace is gorgeous, I want to make sure it's something that would fit into my lifestyle. Unfortunately I live in NZ so I don't have the luxury of going and trying anything on myself! I'm also wondering which material is more durable, or whether I'm better off looking at chalcedony.
> 
> I really appreciate any advice or opinions


I have a single pendant MOP vintage Alhambra necklace and I wear it everyday. I am a jeans and top girl also.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Do either Bergdorf's or Hirshleifer's carry VCA jewellery, specifically the Alhambra line?  If so, does anyone have an SA recommendation?  TIA! And happy mother's day to all those in the UK!


----------



## bluemoon123

Hello, Ladies, I wonder what earring you wear together with white gold MOP vintage Alhambra necklace/pendant.

I have WG MOP 10-motif necklace,  pendant, and 5-motif bracelet.

The vintage earring is kind of big to me, so I never thought to get it. So I wore my diamond studs/huggis or pearl earrings when I wore MOP WG necklace/pendant.

I have not look into VCA for a while. Recently I saw sweet mini earstuds which is right in term of the size ( not the price). 

I am getting two sweet pendants ( Turquoise butterfly, and Carnelian clover) before next price increase(ough).
I am debating to get a pair of sweet mini WG MOP Clover earstuds or not. Help me out please.

Thanks!!!


----------



## NYTexan

bluemoon123 said:


> Hello, Ladies, I wonder what earring you wear together with white gold MOP vintage Alhambra necklace/pendant.
> 
> I have WG MOP 10-motif necklace,  pendant, and 5-motif bracelet.
> 
> The vintage earring is kind of big to me, so I never thought to get it. So I wore my diamond studs/huggis or pearl earrings when I wore MOP WG necklace/pendant.
> 
> I have not look into VCA for a while. Recently I saw sweet mini earstuds which is right in term of the size ( not the price).
> 
> I am getting two sweet pendants ( Turquoise butterfly, and Carnelian clover) before next price increase(ough).
> I am debating to get a pair of sweet mini WG MOP Clover earstuds or not. Help me out please.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I am having the same challenge but with YG MOP. Not sure if the mini sweets earrings are just too small. I am not a fan of the ear clips but a few people told me to check out the Frivole earrings. They are ear clips too though.


----------



## Skippy23

texasgirliegirl said:


> Onyx is the most durable stone.
> The pendant is absolutely prefect for casual/every day wear.
> MOP will be more neutral but turquoise will be a lovely pop of color...if you can find it.
> While vacationing recently I saw a woman wearing the white magic mop-wg pendant with her swim suit and tunic.
> Looked great.
> These pieces are very versatile and while many regard the vintage pieces as precious (probably due to the price), VCA considers that line to be their casual end.


Do you know if it's possible to get the white gold vintage pendant in onyx?


----------



## Skippy23

Suzie said:


> I have a single pendant MOP vintage Alhambra necklace and I wear it everyday. I am a jeans and top girl also.


Thanks for your reply  do you have to be particularly careful with the mother of pearl?


----------



## lumy_

Hi everyone

Those of you who have the lagre Frivole earrings, do you use them for everyday or only for special occations? I'm considering getting them but have never seen them live, but I will go to VCA next week to try them on. I'm hoping they won't be too large/flashy for everyday use (I never use earrings and don't usually wear flashy/sparkly items, but these I just adore) - so what do you think? Oh, and if you have any modeling pics, please share with me!


----------



## chaneljewel

I have the smaller frivoli earrings and love, love them!   They're my favorite earrings and get so many compliments on them.


----------



## Thankful

Has anyone heard of any new or limited edition or exclusive pieces coming out?


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

My NM SA contacted me and said there would be a price increase sometime in April...but she did say there is triple points April 6th to 13th and I am guessing VCA is included.


----------



## Junkenpo

lumy_ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Those of you who have the lagre Frivole earrings, do you use them for everyday or only for special occations? I'm considering getting them but have never seen them live, but I will go to VCA next week to try them on. I'm hoping they won't be too large/flashy for everyday use (I never use earrings and don't usually wear flashy/sparkly items, but these I just adore) - so what do you think? Oh, and if you have any modeling pics, please share with me!



Large frivole are awesome for everyday!  ... as long as you don't mind getting constant compliments.   They are gorgeous and just the right size to get noticed but not feel over-the-top. Seriously, go in casually dressed and they will look great. Take them home and wear them with a nice dress and they are snazzy!  

Here's one of my fave modeling pics from one of our own. post #2948


----------



## mavsun

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> My NM SA contacted me and said there would be a price increase sometime in April...but she did say there is triple points April 6th to 13th and I am guessing VCA is included.



Yes, VCA is included. My NM SA told me that this will be the last time to include VCA for triple points. 

but I do not have a NM credit card, so my question is: is it worth it to open one to get the triple points on VCA? any other benefit from NM credit card besides the triple points?


----------



## Bethc

Pazdzernika said:


> Do either Bergdorf's or Hirshleifer's carry VCA jewellery, specifically the Alhambra line?  If so, does anyone have an SA recommendation?  TIA! And happy mother's day to all those in the UK!




The VCA in NYC is in Bergdorfs, but is a stand alone store, not part of BG. It's the flagship store and has pretty much everything. 

Not sure about Hirsh.


----------



## bluemoon123

The triple point is 3 points or 6 points per dollar? Thanks.


----------



## bluemoon123

NYTexan said:


> I am having the same challenge but with YG MOP. Not sure if the mini sweets earrings are just too small. I am not a fan of the ear clips but a few people told me to check out the Frivole earrings. They are ear clips too though.


 
NYTexan, Thanks for your reply. 
I went to the store to try on the mini earstuds this afternoon. 
The earstuds looks fine on my ear ( I have small earlobe). 
But it may be a bit small to match with vintage Alhambra clover motif in term of the size. 

I also tried on Frivole diamond pave earrings and pendant after took off , but forgot to wear the earrings with the vintage MOP clover. 

Now I am in different trouble.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Skippy23 said:


> Do you know if it's possible to get the white gold vintage pendant in onyx?


No


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Large frivole are awesome for everyday!  ... as long as you don't mind getting constant compliments.   They are gorgeous and just the right size to get noticed but not feel over-the-top. Seriously, go in casually dressed and they will look great. Take them home and wear them with a nice dress and they are snazzy!
> 
> Here's one of my fave modeling pics from one of our own. post #2948


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## PhoenixH

Ladies, I am currently torn in trying to decide my next purchase before the price increase and would appreciate some advice please. I am considering between one of the following:
1.) Magic pave Alhambra ring
2.) Pave vintage Alhambra earrings in WG
3.) Pave frivole earrings
4.) 10 motif mop YG Alhambra 

I currently have the following in my humble collection:
1.) small YG frivole earrings 
2.) magic size MOP YG Alhambra earrings 
3.) 5 + 10 motif malachite Alhambra bracelet and necklace set

I wear earrings daily and think I get good mileage from them. On the other hand, I have also fallen in love with the size and sparkles of the magic pave ring! Just not too sure if I will get as much mileage it? So tough to decide!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Bethc said:


> The VCA in NYC is in Bergdorfs, but is a stand alone store, not part of BG. It's the flagship store and has pretty much everything.
> 
> Not sure about Hirsh.




Thank you for the info, Bethc!  

Since it's a concession and not part of BG (even though it's in BG?) I guess that means I don't earn inCircle points? Boo.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'm trying to decide what to get before the price increase too...VCA is just so fabulous!  I think I'd like the large frivoli earrings too as I love, love the small ones.  Too many gorgeous items!  I really don't think we can go wrong with anything VCA!   Lol!


----------



## G&Smommy

PhoenixH said:


> Ladies, I am currently torn in trying to decide my next purchase before the price increase and would appreciate some advice please. I am considering between one of the following:
> 1.) Magic pave Alhambra ring
> 2.) Pave vintage Alhambra earrings in WG
> 3.) Pave frivole earrings
> 4.) 10 motif mop YG Alhambra
> 
> I currently have the following in my humble collection:
> 1.) small YG frivole earrings
> 2.) magic size MOP YG Alhambra earrings
> 3.) 5 + 10 motif malachite Alhambra bracelet and necklace set
> 
> I wear earrings daily and think I get good mileage from them. On the other hand, I have also fallen in love with the size and sparkles of the magic pave ring! Just not too sure if I will get as much mileage it? So tough to decide!




I am biased because I have the pave Magic ring and love it!  It is a great size snd so sparkly!   I wear it as an everyday piece.  It can be dressed up or down and I really believe in wearing my nice pieces and not letting them sit in a safe.  You can't go wrong with any of your choices and I think pave earrings would be fabulous as well.  I will try to find some pics of my ring to post later today.  Good luck!


----------



## PhoenixH

G&Smommy said:


> I am biased because I have the pave Magic ring and love it!  It is a great size snd so sparkly!   I wear it as an everyday piece.  It can be dressed up or down and I really believe in wearing my nice pieces and not letting them sit in a safe.  You can't go wrong with any of your choices and I think pave earrings would be fabulous as well.  I will try to find some pics of my ring to post later today.  Good luck!


Thanks for your reply GS mommy and looking forward to some modeling pictures!


----------



## Metrowestmama

I'm one of many that wants to take the plunge before the increase! And I have been reading and reviewing for a long time now. Yet, I haven't seen anything on this particular topic (though if there is and especially with pictures, please direct me!) 

I was thinking about getting the WG MOP Vintage pendant, 5 motif bracelet and ear clips. But I keep thinking about the 10 motif and 20 motif. I know the 20 motif you can double so you can get two looks in one (which appeals to me) But I have also read about being able to add the bracelet to the 10 motif and maybe even getting another 10 motif down the road and making the two 10s into a 20. Then I thought it may work where you can wear one 10 motif, then add the bracelet to the other 10 motif to make it longer and wear both at the same time (getting the double look.) (Has anyone done that???)

So here are my questions. 

1. Does adding the bracelet to a 10 motif or the two 10 motifs together look bad (since you'll see the clasps?) 
2. Should I forgo the pendant or do you think there is enough solo use for that in addition to the 10 motif. 
3. If enough use, should I still get the MOP pendant or a different color? 
4. Anyone ever wear the pendant with a 10 motif? 

Sorry for the long post! But really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## couturequeen

Hoping you well-informed ladies might know the answer, since I can't seem to find these on the VCA site and the SA was not aware of anything like this. Does VCA do a mini earstud in white gold and onyx in the Modern collection?


----------



## G&Smommy

PhoenixH said:


> Thanks for your reply GS mommy and looking forward to some modeling pictures!


 
Here are some pics.  I really love the Magic ring and also have the matching necklace:


----------



## G&Smommy

A few more:


----------



## chaneljewel

G&SMommy, your ring and necklace are fabulous!

I put my 10 motif MOP and MOP bracelet together to make a longer necklace when I need it.   I don't think I even worry about the clasps as I don't think they're that noticeable.


----------



## tbbbjb

PhoenixH said:


> Ladies, I am currently torn in trying to decide  my next purchase before the price increase and would appreciate some  advice please. I am considering between one of the following:
> 1.) Magic pave Alhambra ring
> 2.) Pave vintage Alhambra earrings in WG
> 3.) Pave frivole earrings
> 4.) 10 motif mop YG Alhambra
> 
> I currently have the following in my humble collection:
> 1.) small YG frivole earrings
> 2.) magic size MOP YG Alhambra earrings
> 3.) 5 + 10 motif malachite Alhambra bracelet and necklace set
> 
> I wear earrings daily and think I get good mileage from them. On the  other hand, I have also fallen in love with the size and sparkles of the  magic pave ring! Just not too sure if I will get as much mileage it? So  tough to decide!



I vote for the vintage Alhambra pave earclips but in yg.  Sbelle has an amazing collection of VCA earrings and out of all of them she says she gets the most compliments on these.  These you can dress up or down and will go well with your other pieces.  Very classic VCA.  I am suggesting yg because all your other pieces are yg and I am a matchy metal lady.  But this is just my humble opinion.  HTH


----------



## tbbbjb

Metrowestmama said:


> I'm one of many that wants to take the plunge before the increase! And I have been reading and reviewing for a long time now. Yet, I haven't seen anything on this particular topic (though if there is and especially with pictures, please direct me!)
> 
> I was thinking about getting the WG MOP Vintage pendant, 5 motif bracelet and ear clips. But I keep thinking about the 10 motif and 20 motif. I know the 20 motif you can double so you can get two looks in one (which appeals to me) But I have also read about being able to add the bracelet to the 10 motif and maybe even getting another 10 motif down the road and making the two 10s into a 20. Then I thought it may work where you can wear one 10 motif, then add the bracelet to the other 10 motif to make it longer and wear both at the same time (getting the double look.) (Has anyone done that???)
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> 1. Does adding the bracelet to a 10 motif or the two 10 motifs together look bad (since you'll see the clasps?)
> 2. Should I forgo the pendant or do you think there is enough solo use for that in addition to the 10 motif.
> 3. If enough use, should I still get the MOP pendant or a different color?
> 4. Anyone ever wear the pendant with a 10 motif?
> 
> Sorry for the long post! But really appreciate the feedback!



1) I would chose 2 10s over a 20 because you have more choices.  I thought the clasps would bother me but they really don't and I am VERY OCD about things like that.  I also notice that I rarely wear them as a 20, just seem to get more use out of the 10.  I also got one of my 10s lengthened for options.  I also got an extension made, but that was a couple of years ago and according to several ladies on this thread they do not do it anymore.
2) I think the 10 motif gives you the most bang for your buck and I would suggest saving the money you would put towards a pendant to another 10 in Onyx for example.
3) No
4) No, I personally find it to be too gaudy, but that is my personal opinion.  I once saw an older lady at Place Vendôme and she had on EVERY conceivable combination in MOP all at once and it was really overkill in my humble opinion.  HTH

If you are matchy matchy or just like to buy in sets (I am guilty of this), I would suggest the earclips, one 10 motif and the bracelet (which really gives you a nice length when combined with the necklace).  If you can swing it I would get 2 10s.  But variety is nice as well.  I *love* my frivole earclips with my vintage alhambra necklace.  A good friend recommended this and it really compliments it nicely, so do the perlee hoops.  I know I am adding to your list, but I am an addict after all


----------



## tbbbjb

couturequeen said:


> Hoping you well-informed ladies might know the answer, since I can't seem to find these on the VCA site and the SA was not aware of anything like this. Does VCA do a mini earstud in white gold and onyx in the Modern collection?



No and I do not think that it has ever been produced in that combination in the modern collection.


----------



## smalls

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some pics.  I really love the Magic ring and also have the matching necklace:



Yowzers your pieces are so gorgeous!  I love the pictures.


----------



## Metrowestmama

tbbbjb said:


> 1) I would chose 2 10s over a 20 because you have more choices.  I thought the clasps would bother me but they really don't and I am VERY OCD about things like that.  I also notice that I rarely wear them as a 20, just seem to get more use out of the 10.  I also got one of my 10s lengthened for options.  I also got an extension made, but that was a couple of years ago and according to several ladies on this thread they do not do it anymore.
> 2) I think the 10 motif gives you the most bang for your buck and I would suggest saving the money you would put towards a pendant to another 10 in Onyx for example.
> 3) No
> 4) No, I personally find it to be too gaudy, but that is my personal opinion.  I once saw an older lady at Place Vendôme and she had on EVERY conceivable combination in MOP all at once and it was really overkill in my humble opinion.  HTH
> 
> If you are matchy matchy or just like to buy in sets (I am guilty of this), I would suggest the earclips, one 10 motif and the bracelet (which really gives you a nice length when combined with the necklace).  If you can swing it I would get 2 10s.  But variety is nice as well.  I *love* my frivole earclips with my vintage alhambra necklace.  A good friend recommended this and it really compliments it nicely, so do the perlee hoops.  I know I am adding to your list, but I am an addict after all


@tbbjb Thanks for commenting! I know. I'm joining the addict group! Great points you make on all of my questions. I'm picky too so great to know you are similar and the clasps don't bother you. So, I'd probably get the 10 motif now, with the bracelet and skip the pendant.

I love the ear clips. I'd just wear them on their own when I wouldn't wear the necklace. But I'll seriously consider the frivole earrings instead. They would go great with the necklace like you said. How big are the hoops?


----------



## G&Smommy

chaneljewel said:


> G&SMommy, your ring and necklace are fabulous!
> 
> I put my 10 motif MOP and MOP bracelet together to make a longer necklace when I need it.   I don't think I even worry about the clasps as I don't think they're that noticeable.


 
Thanks!  The Magic pave pieces are my favorites!  I love them and wear them daily along with my 2 vintage Alhambra bracelets in MOP and Chalcedony.  Now if I could only find a money tree to add the Perlee bangles I want!


----------



## G&Smommy

smalls said:


> Yowzers your pieces are so gorgeous!  I love the pictures.


 
Thanks!  I originally fell in love with VCA because of the pave Magic pieces and feel so lucky to have them in my collection!


----------



## chaneljewel

My SA from NM contacted me this evening to remind me of the triple points starting 4/9.    Decisions, decisions!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> Ladies, I am currently torn in trying to decide my next purchase before the price increase and would appreciate some advice please. I am considering between one of the following:
> 1.) Magic pave Alhambra ring
> 2.) Pave vintage Alhambra earrings in WG
> 3.) Pave frivole earrings
> 4.) 10 motif mop YG Alhambra
> 
> I currently have the following in my humble collection:
> 1.) small YG frivole earrings
> 2.) magic size MOP YG Alhambra earrings
> 3.) 5 + 10 motif malachite Alhambra bracelet and necklace set
> 
> I wear earrings daily and think I get good mileage from them. On the other hand, I have also fallen in love with the size and sparkles of the magic pave ring! Just not too sure if I will get as much mileage it? So tough to decide!


My vote is for the pave frivole earrings.
The cost savings will be more substantial if you buy these now...plus they are just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> I'm one of many that wants to take the plunge before the increase! And I have been reading and reviewing for a long time now. Yet, I haven't seen anything on this particular topic (though if there is and especially with pictures, please direct me!)
> 
> I was thinking about getting the WG MOP Vintage pendant, 5 motif bracelet and ear clips. But I keep thinking about the 10 motif and 20 motif. I know the 20 motif you can double so you can get two looks in one (which appeals to me) But I have also read about being able to add the bracelet to the 10 motif and maybe even getting another 10 motif down the road and making the two 10s into a 20. Then I thought it may work where you can wear one 10 motif, then add the bracelet to the other 10 motif to make it longer and wear both at the same time (getting the double look.) (Has anyone done that???)
> 
> So here are my questions.
> 
> 1. Does adding the bracelet to a 10 motif or the two 10 motifs together look bad (since you'll see the clasps?)
> 2. Should I forgo the pendant or do you think there is enough solo use for that in addition to the 10 motif.
> 3. If enough use, should I still get the MOP pendant or a different color?
> 4. Anyone ever wear the pendant with a 10 motif?
> 
> Sorry for the long post! But really appreciate the feedback!


Get two ten motifs in MOP and then get a pendant in either a pretty pop color (turquoise, carnelian or malachite, or onyx) or the pave pendant....
The clasp is not very noticeable and its wonderful to have the option to wear just a 10 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> @tbbjb Thanks for commenting! I know. I'm joining the addict group! Great points you make on all of my questions. I'm picky too so great to know you are similar and the clasps don't bother you. So, I'd probably get the 10 motif now, with the bracelet and skip the pendant.
> 
> I love the ear clips. I'd just wear them on their own when I wouldn't wear the necklace. But I'll seriously consider the frivole earrings instead. They would go great with the necklace like you said. How big are the hoops?


The frivole earrings are a GREAT compliment to the vintage alhambra.  
The perlee hoops come in several sizes...I have the small and they are a very nice size.  Not too large, not too small.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

couturequeen said:


> Hoping you well-informed ladies might know the answer, since I can't seem to find these on the VCA site and the SA was not aware of anything like this. Does VCA do a mini earstud in white gold and onyx in the Modern collection?


Yes.
In fact, I recently saw a pair for sale on a certain online auction.


----------



## NYTexan

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some pics.  I really love the Magic ring and also have the matching necklace:


So beautiful!!! I adore the magic pave ring and that necklace. How wonderful! Don't think I can swing it before the increase but still toying with an earring choice. I know many of you suggested the Frivole earrings to wear with the vintage Alhambra necklace. I am just going to have to try them on and see.


----------



## hermes_fan

tbbbjb said:


> 1) I would chose 2 10s over a 20 because you have more choices.  I thought the clasps would bother me but they really don't and I am VERY OCD about things like that.  I also notice that I rarely wear them as a 20, just seem to get more use out of the 10.  I also got one of my 10s lengthened for options.  I also got an extension made, but that was a couple of years ago and according to several ladies on this thread they do not do it anymore.
> 2) I think the 10 motif gives you the most bang for your buck and I would suggest saving the money you would put towards a pendant to another 10 in Onyx for example.
> 3) No
> 4) No, I personally find it to be too gaudy, but that is my personal opinion.  I once saw an older lady at Place Vendôme and she had on EVERY conceivable combination in MOP all at once and it was really overkill in my humble opinion.  HTH
> 
> If you are matchy matchy or just like to buy in sets (I am guilty of this), I would suggest the earclips, one 10 motif and the bracelet (which really gives you a nice length when combined with the necklace).  If you can swing it I would get 2 10s.  But variety is nice as well.  I *love* my frivole earclips with my vintage alhambra necklace.  A good friend recommended this and it really compliments it nicely, so do the perlee hoops.  I know I am adding to your list, but I am an addict after all


I think we need to form another subgroup of "matchy matchy" VCA gals!  I sometimes feel guilty about it but I just love everything looking like it's pulled together.  Oh I even match shoes to bags...  Is this such a bad trait?!!!


----------



## Suzie

hermes_fan said:


> I think we need to form another subgroup of "matchy matchy" VCA gals!  I sometimes feel guilty about it but I just love everything looking like it's pulled together.  Oh I even match shoes to bags...  Is this such a bad trait?!!!



I match shoes and bags too.


----------



## PhoenixH

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some pics.  I really love the Magic ring and also have the matching necklace:


So gorgeous!!!  Looks fab with your lovely bracelets too! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> My vote is for the pave frivole earrings.
> The cost savings will be more substantial if you buy these now...plus they are just absolutely beautiful.


They are really beautiful aren't they? And I love the 3 dimensional look with the sparkles of the pave. It is the most expensive piece though! Quite a fair bit more than the rest. Such a tough decision.... If only I had a money tree!!!


----------



## Fabulousity630

chaneljewel said:


> My SA from NM contacted me this evening to remind me of the triple points starting 4/9. Decisions, decisions!


 
Mine, too! He also mentioned this will be the last time VCA will be part of InCircle.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> They are really beautiful aren't they? And I love the 3 dimensional look with the sparkles of the pave. It is the most expensive piece though! Quite a fair bit more than the rest. Such a tough decision.... If only I had a money tree!!!


You are so right.
Look at it another way..(assuming you plan to eventually buy these)...
8 percent of 14K is a lot more than 8 percent of 6K....this is your savings if you buy them now.
I can rationalize just about anything when it comes to VCA.


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, what is everyone getting? Anything? 
I need to decide .

For me it is 10 motif onyx
Magic 3 motif magic earrings
MOP Magic ear clips
Letterwood Long pendant.  This is coming out in OYNX and MOP btw! 

I wish I could get all, but only can get 1. I wear Rings, earrings and bracelets all of the time. Necklaces I don't wear as much. But would if i had a few 20's! lol


----------



## G&Smommy

NYTexan said:


> So beautiful!!! I adore the magic pave ring and that necklace. How wonderful! Don't think I can swing it before the increase but still toying with an earring choice. I know many of you suggested the Frivole earrings to wear with the vintage Alhambra necklace. I am just going to have to try them on and see.


 
Thanks!  They are two of my favorite pieces and I really get a lot of use out of them!  I got them before one of the last price increases and was able to use some NM gift cards which helped.


----------



## G&Smommy

PhoenixH said:


> So gorgeous!!!  Looks fab with your lovely bracelets too! Thank you so much for sharing!


 
Thanks!  I never get tired of looking at pics of VCA so I am happy to share mine!


----------



## G&Smommy

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, what is everyone getting? Anything?
> I need to decide .
> 
> For me it is 10 motif onyx
> Magic 3 motif magic earrings
> MOP Magic ear clips
> Letterwood Long pendant.  This is coming out in OYNX and MOP btw!
> 
> I wish I could get all, but only can get 1. I wear Rings, earrings and bracelets all of the time. Necklaces I don't wear as much. But would if i had a few 20's! lol


 
I think either of the earrings would be great if you don't wear necklaces as much.  The MOP Magic are probably more every day, but I also love the 3 motif Magic earrings.  Depends on your every day wardrobe and comfort level with a dangly earring.  I tried them once and the only downside was that they felt a little heavy.

Sadly the piece I really want (WG Perlee Pave Clover Bangle) is out of my current budget so I won't be adding anything new for now.  I am very happy with what I have though


----------



## Florasun

mavsun said:


> Yes, VCA is included. My NM SA told me that this will be the last time to include VCA for triple points.
> 
> but I do not have a NM credit card, so my question is: is it worth it to open one to get the triple points on VCA? any other benefit from NM credit card besides the triple points?



Not sure how much you shop at NM, but If you buy other items you can accumulate more points. Also I am a fan of their free financing.


----------



## couturequeen

tbbbjb said:


> No and I do not think that it has ever been produced in that combination in the modern collection.



Thanks!


----------



## NYTexan

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, what is everyone getting? Anything?
> I need to decide .
> 
> For me it is 10 motif onyx
> Magic 3 motif magic earrings
> MOP Magic ear clips
> Letterwood Long pendant.  This is coming out in OYNX and MOP btw!
> 
> I wish I could get all, but only can get 1. I wear Rings, earrings and bracelets all of the time. Necklaces I don't wear as much. But would if i had a few 20's! lol


Def go for the earrings if you don't really wear necklaces. It would be sad if you went with a necklace and didn't get the wear out of it. Did you hear when the long pendant is coming out in MOP? Before the increase or after? Do let us know what you ultimately choose. I think the 3 motif magic would be stunning


----------



## Metrowestmama

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, what is everyone getting? Anything?
> I need to decide .
> 
> For me it is 10 motif onyx
> Magic 3 motif magic earrings
> MOP Magic ear clips
> Letterwood Long pendant.  This is coming out in OYNX and MOP btw!
> 
> I wish I could get all, but only can get 1. I wear Rings, earrings and bracelets all of the time. Necklaces I don't wear as much. But would if i had a few 20's! lol



Not sure what your style is like. Do you wear a nice shirt/jeans all the time? Do you go out often or do you work? If you have a casual lifestyle, I would probably echo the ear clips. I think you would get such great use out of them! The 3 motif probably would be my next suggestion. You wouldn't need a necklace with these since they would be the focus!! But the onyx would be fabulous. As someone suggested to me, you could get it now and then buy one a year or two down the road and then link them together. Then you would have your 20! I know. I am probably not helping. LOL...


----------



## goldengirl123

I recently purchased the 10 motif onyx necklace.  I'm not the type of person who saves nice pieces for a "special occasion" and love to wear my jewelry on a daily basis.  Do you think you can wear this necklace 24/7 since it's onyx?  Or do you need to remove it each evening?


----------



## Bethc

I'm thinking of buying a chalcedony bracelet before the price increase, but then I'm worried that I'm just buying it because of the price increase?!  I just went through this with Chanel too... I'm getting really tired of this!!!


----------



## mavsun

Florasun said:


> Not sure how much you shop at NM, but If you buy other items you can accumulate more points. Also I am a fan of their free financing.



Thanks for your input *Florasun*. I do not shop NM that much because there is no NM store in my area. I do not know how long it would take me to accumulate 10,000 points after VCA purchase this time If I open a NM card. Decision decision.


----------



## pinktailcat

mavsun said:


> Thanks for your input *Florasun*. I do not shop NM that much because there is no NM store in my area. I do not know how long it would take me to accumulate 10,000 points after VCA purchase this time If I open a NM card. Decision decision.



If you don't have NN, and if you buy VCA from NM I assume you don't have to pay sales tax? And 6% worth of points is the best deal I think you can get in the U.S.


----------



## hermes_fan

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are so right.
> Look at it another way..(assuming you plan to eventually buy these)...
> 8 percent of 14K is a lot more than 8 percent of 6K....this is your savings if you buy them now.
> I can rationalize just about anything when it comes to VCA.


i refer to it as VCA-logic.  For example when I impulsively bought the malachite large pendant when picking up my bracelet.  It wasn't in the budget AT ALL.  But I reasoned, "Well I'm going to buy it eventually so why postpone joy?"  Or when I bought the 20 motif a few years back at NM when they were having some sort of award special and using the "gift" card to buy an onyx pendant.  Oh I can convince myself of anything.  And I don't regret the purchases one bit!


----------



## NYTexan

Bethc said:


> I'm thinking of buying a chalcedony bracelet before the price increase, but then I'm worried that I'm just buying it because of the price increase?!  I just went through this with Chanel too... I'm getting really tired of this!!!


If it is not on your list b/c you want it and absolutely love it...don't buy it. My SA said the increase is 8%. I am having the same dilemma. I feel I need to buy some earrings but not sure yet what I really want. Feeling pressured to get something b/c of the increase. Wish VCA would just come out with Lapis so there would be all kinds of things on our wish list


----------



## Bethc

NYTexan said:


> If it is not on your list b/c you want it and absolutely love it...don't buy it. My SA said the increase is 8%. I am having the same dilemma. I feel I need to buy some earrings but not sure yet what I really want. Feeling pressured to get something b/c of the increase. Wish VCA would just come out with Lapis so there would be all kinds of things on our wish list




I know... I absolutely adore my pave alahambra earclips.  Do you have those yet?


----------



## NYTexan

Bethc said:


> I know... I absolutely adore my pave alahambra earclips.  Do you have those yet?


No. I really want the magic pave ring. It is obvious from my profile pic. Do I really "need" earrings. Considering the Frivole too as so many forum members talk about how lovely they are...we will see.


----------



## elleestbelle

chaneljewel said:


> My SA from NM contacted me this evening to remind me of the triple points starting 4/9.    Decisions, decisions!




Do you know how long the promotion at NM will last?


----------



## katmb

elleestbelle said:


> Do you know how long the promotion at NM will last?




Triple points is until the 13th, but as far as I know, all Precious Jewelry departments are closed on Sundays, so the 12th is the last day for VCA.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I ended up me memoing the large Malachite Vintage Alhambra earrings. They'll be rung up the first day of the sale. I'm happy. 8% is a big increase. I would like to get a Malachite 10-motif, but I'll get that with gift points from a major non-VCA jewelry purchase I intend to make this later year.


----------



## CATEYES

etoupebirkin said:


> I ended up me memoing the large Malachite Vintage Alhambra earrings. They'll be rung up the first day of the sale. I'm happy. 8% is a big increase. I would like to get a Malachite 10-motif, but I'll get that with gift points from a major non-VCA jewelry purchase I intend to make this later year.


Cannot wait to see your reveal of these! I can only imagine how dreamy and a focal point these will be!


----------



## PhoenixH

etoupebirkin said:


> I ended up me memoing the large Malachite Vintage Alhambra earrings. They'll be rung up the first day of the sale. I'm happy. 8% is a big increase. I would like to get a Malachite 10-motif, but I'll get that with gift points from a major non-VCA jewelry purchase I intend to make this later year.


Oooh are they coming out in the magic size?!! Do you know how much will it be? Thanks and looking forward to your reveal soon!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> I ended up me memoing the large Malachite Vintage Alhambra earrings. They'll be rung up the first day of the sale. I'm happy. *8% is a big increase*. I would like to get a Malachite 10-motif, but I'll get that with gift points from a major non-VCA jewelry purchase I intend to make this later year.



Hi EB, do you know this is for sure and across all lines?


----------



## smalls

I have gone through a lot of this thread and the pics are so inspiring!  I would love to at some point get my first and possibly only vca piece.  I know for sure I would want a necklace and due to other purchases would have to stick at the lower end like a yellow gold single motif vintage alhambra clover in mop or onyx.  I have also tried on the sweets alhambra yellow gold mop butterfly and liked it.  If I already have onyx with all gold in a David Yurman heart necklace with earrings so would I be better to go with mop?  I have tried both and both work on my skin tone which is a medium to darker shade (you can see my neck in my avatar).  I was only able to try on the sweets alhambra in mop since they didn't have the vintage mop necklace in at the time.  I also tried on the onyx vintage alhambra necklace.  The lighting was so dim it was hard to really get a feeling for the pieces.  I can post a pic my dy onyx gold if that helps.


----------



## bluemoon123

If you like to take the benefit of the NM triple point event in 4/9-4/13 for your VCA purchase ( or anything else), you can contact my SA, Trey, at trey_ashcraft@neimanmarcusstores.com. 

 His store carries VCA. Good luck.
I hold a vintage gold onyx pendant for my friend, but she changed her mind.  It's now available just in case that anyone is interested in it.

(I wished Onyx came with white gold. )


----------



## chaneljewel

elleestbelle said:


> Do you know how long the promotion at NM will last?



April 9-13


----------



## callmelulu

Egad 8%...anyone else hear this is the increase across all lines?  I'm seriously considering perlee hoop earrings...


----------



## Bethc

bluemoon123 said:


> If you like to take the benefit of the NM triple point event in 4/9-4/13 for your VCA purchase ( or anything else), you can contact my SA, Trey, at trey_ashcraft@neimanmarcusstores.com.
> 
> His store carries VCA. Good luck.
> I hold a vintage gold onyx pendant for my friend, but she changed her mind.  It's now available just in case that anyone is interested in it.
> 
> (I wished Onyx came with white gold. )




There was an onyx pendant with wg last year, it was a LE.   I posted some pics when I got it.


----------



## mavsun

pinktailcat said:


> If you don't have NN, and if you buy VCA from NM I assume you don't have to pay sales tax? And 6% worth of points is the best deal I think you can get in the U.S.



I do not pay sales tax when i buy things from NM's website, but I have not bought VCA from NM before, so I do not know. Hopefully I won't have to pay sales tax.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hermes_fan said:


> i refer to it as VCA-logic.  For example when I impulsively bought the malachite large pendant when picking up my bracelet.  It wasn't in the budget AT ALL.  But I reasoned, "Well I'm going to buy it eventually so why postpone joy?"  Or when I bought the 20 motif a few years back at NM when they were having some sort of award special and using the "gift" card to buy an onyx pendant.  Oh I can convince myself of anything.  And I don't regret the purchases one bit!



Yes!!!!
I especially relate to the logic that you will eventually it anyway, so why postpone joy...!


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> I have gone through a lot of this thread and the pics are so inspiring!  I would love to at some point get my first and possibly only vca piece.  I know for sure I would want a necklace and due to other purchases would have to stick at the lower end like a yellow gold single motif vintage alhambra clover in mop or onyx.  I have also tried on the sweets alhambra yellow gold mop butterfly and liked it.  If I already have onyx with all gold in a David Yurman heart necklace with earrings so would I be better to go with mop?  I have tried both and both work on my skin tone which is a medium to darker shade (you can see my neck in my avatar).  I was only able to try on the sweets alhambra in mop since they didn't have the vintage mop necklace in at the time.  I also tried on the onyx vintage alhambra necklace.  The lighting was so dim it was hard to really get a feeling for the pieces.  I can post a pic my dy onyx gold if that helps.



Sorry all I realized my post was very wordy and rambling.  For a newbie that has narrowed it down to the following 3:
1) sweets butterfly alhambra mop yellow gold necklace
2) vintage single clover motif alhambra mop yellow gold necklace
3) vintage single clover motif alhambra onyx yellow gold necklace
Which would you recommend as a first purchase?  I already own another designer yellow gold onyx necklace and do not own a yellow gold with mop necklace.


----------



## PhoenixH

smalls said:


> Sorry all I realized my post was very wordy and rambling.  For a newbie that has narrowed it down to the following 3:
> 1) sweets butterfly alhambra mop yellow gold necklace
> 2) vintage single clover motif alhambra mop yellow gold necklace
> 3) vintage single clover motif alhambra onyx yellow gold necklace
> Which would you recommend as a first purchase?  I already own another designer yellow gold onyx necklace and do not own a yellow gold with mop necklace.


My personal preference is vintage MOP because I love the sheen and versatility of mop and you already have an onyx DY. I find the sweet range too small for me but that's just my preference. Good luck to choosing your first VCA and I am sure you will enjoy it! (I dare say I doubt it will be your last either! It's a slippery slope ahead!!!)


----------



## PhoenixH

My SA said that the perlee bangle that I was considering (plain one) was not going to increase in price. Not sure about the rest of the perlee range though. Most of the Alhambra range would be up around 6% according to my SA


----------



## pigleto972001

I believe NM just received info about pricing on email. I was informed the 10 motif yellow gold Alhambra is going up from 7950 to 8400. Makes me feel a bit better since I can't get it now even w the triple points! Ai yi yi. One day!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PhoenixH said:


> My personal preference is vintage MOP because I love the sheen and versatility of mop and you already have an onyx DY. I find the sweet range too small for me but that's just my preference. Good luck to choosing your first VCA and I am sure you will enjoy it! (I dare say I doubt it will be your last either! It's a slippery slope ahead!!!)




Totally agree with you!


----------



## paruparo

This upcoming NM triple points sale is killing my resolve.... aaargh. i wish I waited to get my 10 motiff unti this promotion, i would've had a gazillion points lol.

I am tempted to buy either a ring, mini ear studs, or a pave necklace... grrr... I must be good...


----------



## katmb

For NM, does anyone know if you can stack your double points day on top of triple points, i.e., get 12 points per dollar instead of 6?


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA says no


----------



## Bethc

Mine said 8-10%

I didn't get the Calcedony, but I did get some things greener!!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Mine said 8-10%
> 
> I didn't get the Calcedony, but I did get some things greener!!


Let's see your nature inspired jewels Beth!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Bethc said:


> I'm thinking of buying a chalcedony bracelet before the price increase, but then I'm worried that I'm just buying it because of the price increase?!  I just went through this with Chanel too... I'm getting really tired of this!!!



Me too!!!! So tired of it!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> Let's see your nature inspired jewels Beth!




Here's how far I've gotten


----------



## Metrowestmama

PhoenixH said:


> My personal preference is vintage MOP because I love the sheen and versatility of mop and you already have an onyx DY. I find the sweet range too small for me but that's just my preference. Good luck to choosing your first VCA and I am sure you will enjoy it! (I dare say I doubt it will be your last either! It's a slippery slope ahead!!!)



I agree!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Here's how far I've gotten
> 
> View attachment 2567202



I hope you're off work early today-it is Friday you know! Ha ha Two things can't wait!


----------



## Metrowestmama

So, after the amazing opinions you guys shared, I'm going to get the WG MOP Vintage 10 motif necklace, the WG MOP Vintage 5 motif bracelet and the WG MOP vintage ear clips. The only thing I am trying to decide is whether if (a) that is it (b) if I should bite the bullet and get a second 10 motif MOP or (c) get the Frivole Pave Pendant. 

Does anyone have that Frivole Pave Pendant? How do you like it? I remember trying on the Alhambra pave and it didn't wow me but this one did. I thought it was a great alternative to a regular solitaire pendant. But in light of the other purchases I am making (and the price increase) wondering if I should skip it, get it or get the MOP Alhambra 10 motif instead. 

I can't try it on again as I am now 4 hours away from the nearest Van Cleef store so going on memory! So any modeling pix would be appreciated too!

Appreciate the thoughts!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> I hope you're off work early today-it is Friday you know! Ha ha Two things can't wait!




Awww... I left early, just for you...

So, I've wanted malachite ever since I saw Princess Graces's 20 motif at the VCA museum show a few years ago.  I didn't buy it initially because I don't really wear a lot of yg, but I guess I wear more than I realized... I really love the green color. 

My store has had no malachite bracelets or magic pieces for a while and then, like magic, before the price increase, these came in!!


----------



## Bethc

And a group shot of my larger Alhambra pieces &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
&#10084;


----------



## callmelulu

Bethc said:


> Awww... I left early, just for you...
> 
> So, I've wanted malachite ever since I saw Princess Graces's 20 motif at the VCA museum show a few years ago.  I didn't buy it initially because I don't really wear a lot of yg, but I guess I wear more than I realized... I really love the green color.
> 
> My store has had no malachite bracelets or magic pieces for a while and then, like magic, before the price increase, these came in!!
> 
> View attachment 2567355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567357


stupendous!  your collection...amazing!


----------



## bluemoon123

Bethc said:


> There was an onyx pendant with wg last year, it was a LE.   I posted some pics when I got it.



Lucky you. I saw your gorgeous onyx with WG. 
I am so jealous! It's sold in NYC only, and it's sold out


----------



## pedsdds

DH just bought these for me &#128522;


----------



## pedsdds

my humble collection. thanks for letting me share &#10084;


----------



## Bethc

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567655
> 
> my humble collection. thanks for letting me share &#10084;




Gorgeous pieces, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethc

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567645
> 
> DH just bought these for me &#128522;




What a great DH!  Congrats!


----------



## lovequality

just stunning! I love the green color i'm sure you're gonna look great on it!


----------



## ghoztz

Bethc said:


> Awww... I left early, just for you...
> 
> So, I've wanted malachite ever since I saw Princess Graces's 20 motif at the VCA museum show a few years ago.  I didn't buy it initially because I don't really wear a lot of yg, but I guess I wear more than I realized... I really love the green color.
> 
> My store has had no malachite bracelets or magic pieces for a while and then, like magic, before the price increase, these came in!!
> 
> View attachment 2567355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567357


Im green with envy!!    Congrats, Beth!!  They are so stunning


----------



## ghoztz

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567655
> 
> my humble collection. thanks for letting me share &#10084;


Really love how Calcedony and Turquoise look together.  Gorgeous!


----------



## pedsdds

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous pieces, thanks for sharing!






Bethc said:


> What a great DH!  Congrats!



thank you Bethc!! I just LOVE your ring in your picture!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567645
> 
> DH just bought these for me &#128522;




Gorgeous ! I have the YG mop clover  & you just given me the idea of adding WG butterfly in turquoise !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! I have the YG mop clover  & you just given me the idea of adding WG butterfly in turquoise !




Ops just realized yours are vintage alhambra & not sweets earrings . Even better when bigger!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567655
> 
> my humble collection. thanks for letting me share &#10084;




Lovely collection!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bethc said:


> And a group shot of my larger Alhambra pieces &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567393




Wow! Love them!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I'm trying to abstain from this thread. Too much temptations !


----------



## paruparo

Hoping someone will chime in-- the $3,300.00 vintage Alhambra ring with a single diamond in the center, does anyone know what carat weight/size the diamond is?

Thank you!


----------



## dolphingirl

Just gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing with us. 

I am actually thinking about getting a 10 motif neck and a matching bracelet to wear as a longer chain, but then I thought if I should just get a diamond solitaire for that amount of money.  

It's really a headache and seeing your pictures does not help. 






Bethc said:


> Awww... I left early, just for you...
> 
> So, I've wanted malachite ever since I saw Princess Graces's 20 motif at the VCA museum show a few years ago.  I didn't buy it initially because I don't really wear a lot of yg, but I guess I wear more than I realized... I really love the green color.
> 
> My store has had no malachite bracelets or magic pieces for a while and then, like magic, before the price increase, these came in!!
> 
> View attachment 2567355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567357


----------



## dolphingirl

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567655
> 
> my humble collection. thanks for letting me share &#10084;



What beautiful collection you have.  Love your Frivole as well.


----------



## sbelle

katmb said:


> For NM, does anyone know if you can stack your double points day on top of triple points, i.e., get 12 points per dollar instead of 6?





pigleto972001 said:


> My SA says no



I asked my SA the same thing and got the same answer-- NO.


----------



## smalls

mad_for_chanel said:


> Totally agree with you!





PhoenixH said:


> My personal preference is vintage MOP because I love the sheen and versatility of mop and you already have an onyx DY. I find the sweet range too small for me but that's just my preference. Good luck to choosing your first VCA and I am sure you will enjoy it! (I dare say I doubt it will be your last either! It's a slippery slope ahead!!!)



Thanks for the feedback mad_for_chanel and PheonixH!  I am leaning towards the vintage mop now.


----------



## smalls

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 2567655
> 
> my humble collection. thanks for letting me share &#10084;



Congrats on your new earrings!  I love all of your pieces!


----------



## smalls

Bethc said:


> And a group shot of my larger Alhambra pieces &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567393



Congrats on your new malachite pieces they are so lovely!  I love this group shot of your necklaces.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bethc said:


> Awww... I left early, just for you...
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've wanted malachite ever since I saw Princess Graces's 20 motif at the VCA museum show a few years ago.  I didn't buy it initially because I don't really wear a lot of yg, but I guess I wear more than I realized... I really love the green color.
> 
> 
> 
> My store has had no malachite bracelets or magic pieces for a while and then, like magic, before the price increase, these came in!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567357




Love these malachite pieces ! Congrats !


----------



## chaneljewel

Malachite is just so gorgeous!


----------



## pedsdds

ghoztz said:


> Really love how Calcedony and Turquoise look together.  Gorgeous!






mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! I have the YG mop clover  & you just given me the idea of adding WG butterfly in turquoise !






mad_for_chanel said:


> Lovely collection!






dolphingirl said:


> What beautiful collection you have.  Love your Frivole as well.






smalls said:


> Congrats on your new earrings!  I love all of your pieces!



thank you friends! &#10084; I can't wait to see what everyone gets pre-price increase!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

It's always so much fun to read this thread right before a price increase.
Have they stopped producing malachite pieces?
This makes me feel thankful to have purchased my pieces when I did....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> My SA said that the perlee bangle that I was considering (plain one) was not going to increase in price. Not sure about the rest of the perlee range though. Most of the Alhambra range would be up around 6% according to my SA


Is this the yg or the dismond version?
If you are considering the plain one, GET IT. 
This is such a great bracelet. It fits comfortably on the arm and it's so shiny. 
Love it.


----------



## PhoenixH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is this the yg or the dismond version?
> If you are considering the plain one, GET IT.
> This is such a great bracelet. It fits comfortably on the arm and it's so shiny.
> Love it.


The plain YG one. Can't afford the diamonds one! Lol 
Do you find it versatile and easy to wear? Any modeling pictures? TIA!


----------



## Bethc

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's always so much fun to read this thread right before a price increase.
> Have they stopped producing malachite pieces?
> This makes me feel thankful to have purchased my pieces when I did....




No, they just seemed to be a little harder to find.  I asked about the bracelet/necklace a few months ago.  She called yesterday &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;. I still want the 20 motif, but it costs so much comparatively.


----------



## chaneljewel

My SA found me a pair of mini turquoise earrings in yg!   I'm so excited to get them!


----------



## boboxu

I'm newbie here, most of my pieces are from Tiffany's until I saw the sweet Alhambra in carnelian and purchased the necklace from NM yesterday. I heard about the next increase and wonder should I get the matching bracelet in carnelian or should I go with MOP one? I like the MOP line but I wear pink gold a lot, please advice  TIA


----------



## NYTexan

chaneljewel said:


> My SA found me a pair of mini turquoise earrings in yg!   I'm so excited to get them!


Yay! Love those. You are lucky. Please post when you get them.


----------



## dessert1st

I have been dreaming about VCA and never took the plunge until yesterday.  I am new to VCA and TPF.  This has been a fun place to lurk, look at pics and learn.  

Yes, I took the plunge because of the impending price increase.  When I walked into the boutique a couple weeks ago, it was to look, ask questions and admire.  But when I found out the pressure was on and I decided to get something. I should have started buying a long time ago because the Magic Alhambra was 1/3 cheaper than it is now.  Well, hindsight is 20/20 isn't it. So my then is now again. 

After debating and researching I bought WGMOP 10 motif and matching earrings.  I am debating more but need to think it over more.  

Anyway, I wanted to post because I know there were some questions about the price increase.   I can't say for certain but this is what my SA is telling me based on the pieces I was interested in.  VCA is having an average price increase of 8% or so.  But this time instead of lines being increased at a flat rate, they are being are increasing at varying amounts.  For example, I was interested in the WGMOP and Onyx Vintage Alhambra 10 motif.  Right now they are the same price but she says WGMOP pieces are going up a lot more than YG, some between 10 - 15%.  Whereas the Onyx is going up less and now will be different prices.  So price increases are almost piece by piece, not by line or WG vs YG.  Hope this helps.  Good luck to everyone on their decisions before the increase.


----------



## katmb

boboxu said:


> I'm newbie here, most of my pieces are from Tiffany's until I saw the sweet Alhambra in carnelian and purchased the necklace from NM yesterday. I heard about the next increase and wonder should I get the matching bracelet in carnelian or should I go with MOP one? I like the MOP line but I wear pink gold a lot, please advice  TIA




What about the solid rose gold clover sweet bracelet? It would go with your carnelian, and your other rose gold pieces.


----------



## katmb

katmb said:


> For NM, does anyone know if you can stack your double points day on top of triple points, i.e., get 12 points per dollar instead of 6?





pigleto972001 said:


> My SA says no





sbelle said:


> I asked my SA the same thing and got the same answer-- NO.



Thanks, pigleto972001 and sbelle. I figured that would be the answer. A yes would have made it easier to commit, but I think I am still going to go for the 20 motif all-gold. Between the points and beating the price increase, that's almost a 15% discount!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know, it would have made me get the 10 gold motif. I'll just wait til the time is right  
The 20 is stunning &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## paruparo

Hoping someone will chime in-- the $3,300.00 vintage Alhambra ring with a single diamond in the center, does anyone know what carat weight/size the diamond is?

Thank you!

Reposting, hoping someone here knows?


----------



## jssl1688

paruparo said:


> Hoping someone will chime in-- the $3,300.00 vintage Alhambra ring with a single diamond in the center, does anyone know what carat weight/size the diamond is?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Reposting, hoping someone here knows?



if i remember correctly, i think my sa once said around a 5 pointer.


----------



## NYTexan

Bethc said:


> And a group shot of my larger Alhambra pieces &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567393


Gorgeous!! I really hope they come out with a YG MOP magic long necklace. I will run not walk to the nearest VCA. I think the versatility of a piece like that would be amazing. If you get a chance show us how you will wear your new malachite. Love the long chain.


----------



## desiuny

Hi. I'm looking to get a Sweet Alhambra clover mini bracelet but I like a tight fit. Right now I own 2 Cartier loves size 16 and would like to wear my Alhambra with them. I see the bracelet has another loop to secure the bracelet to. For those of u who own it. Can I put it on on the second loop to make the fit tighter? Thx a ton


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Awww... I left early, just for you...
> 
> So, I've wanted malachite ever since I saw Princess Graces's 20 motif at the VCA museum show a few years ago.  I didn't buy it initially because I don't really wear a lot of yg, but I guess I wear more than I realized... I really love the green color.
> 
> My store has had no malachite bracelets or magic pieces for a while and then, like magic, before the price increase, these came in!!
> 
> View attachment 2567355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567357



Ahhh! My TPF is acting up-I replied to you days ago but it isn't showing! So sorry Beth! Omg- Now I want the malachite again! Every time you girls show a piece here it just reminds me how much I love green Are you loving your new pieces Beth?! Now you need a green handbag and you could wear black or white and no other green but these pieces and it will be the star of your outfit!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> The plain YG one. Can't afford the diamonds one! Lol
> Do you find it versatile and easy to wear? Any modeling pictures? TIA!



I wear my plain yg perlee all the time. 
Love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

paruparo said:


> Hoping someone will chime in-- the $3,300.00 vintage Alhambra ring with a single diamond in the center, does anyone know what carat weight/size the diamond is?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Reposting, hoping someone here knows?


It's just a tiny little piece of sparkle. 
Probably measured in points not carats.


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> Ahhh! My TPF is acting up-I replied to you days ago but it isn't showing! So sorry Beth! Omg- Now I want the malachite again! Every time you girls show a piece here it just reminds me how much I love green Are you loving your new pieces Beth?! Now you need a green handbag and you could wear black or white and no other green but these pieces and it will be the star of your outfit!




Thank you!!! The malachite is really amazing! I tried to avoid it as well, but the green is magic!   I don't have a green bag, waiting to see LV's jade color when it comes in.


----------



## missangeluh

Hi I'm planning on getting my first vca piece before the price increase. Can someone please tell me which necklace/pendant is this called? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I don't have a vca store by me. Can I make a phone order? If so, recommend me a good SA. I was debating to get either the one in the picture or a Alhambra in carnelian. Also, what size do you all recommend? The mini or the regular one? Thanks ladies.


----------



## stay_chic

Hi everyone, I am a newbie - my first post to VCA! 

I am planning to get a 10 motif onyx before the price increase. I am thinking whether I should also get the 5 motif bracelet in YG or PG.  Do you guys recommend it as a second piece or shall I go for something else? Shall I go for YG or PG?  

The pictures here are beautiful ladies!


----------



## Metrowestmama

stay_chic said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbie - my first post to VCA!
> 
> I am planning to get a 10 motif onyx before the price increase. I am thinking whether I should also get the 5 motif bracelet in YG or PG.  Do you guys recommend it as a second piece or shall I go for something else? Shall I go for YG or PG?
> 
> The pictures here are beautiful ladies!



I'd say get the matching bracelet but that's because I like matching 'sets'. Also, you can also link it with the 10 motif  to make a longer necklace! As for the YG/PG. It depends on what metals you wear the most.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> Thank you!!! The malachite is really amazing! I tried to avoid it as well, but the green is magic!   I don't have a green bag, waiting to see LV's jade color when it comes in.



Is the LV in vernis? My fav color is green and emerald is my birthstone but I don't have any emeralds either. I should get on that soon huh?! Lol! I wish I was your sister Beth because for real- you have such amazing jewelry and bags we could share he he!  Big congrats! 

All of you ladies would be amazing to have as family or friends I only have about 1 friend who is into quality, lifetime investments (aka: lavish taste That's why I come here when I can!


----------



## CATEYES

metrowestmama said:


> i'd say get the matching bracelet but that's because i like matching 'sets'. Also, you can also link it with the 10 motif  to make a longer necklace! As for the yg/pg. It depends on what metals you wear the most.


+1!


----------



## Bethc

CATEYES said:


> Is the LV in vernis? My fav color is green and emerald is my birthstone but I don't have any emeralds either. I should get on that soon huh?! Lol! I wish I was your sister Beth because for real- you have such amazing jewelry and bags we could share he he!  Big congrats!
> 
> All of you ladies would be amazing to have as family or friends I only have about 1 friend who is into quality, lifetime investments (aka: lavish taste That's why I come here when I can!




No, it's from the Cappuccine collection, I'm waiting to see the color.  My bday is May 29th, when's yours?   I have a very special LE J12 they made with emerald markers, it's perfect for us May babies.   

I always wanted a sister, I hoped to be closer to my SIL, but that never happened.  I also wanted a daughter, but my son just turned 12, lol.


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> No, it's from the Cappuccine collection, I'm waiting to see the color.  My bday is May 29th, when's yours?   I have a very special LE J12 they made with emerald markers, it's perfect for us May babies.
> 
> I always wanted a sister, I hoped to be closer to my SIL, but that never happened.  I also wanted a daughter, but my son just turned 12, lol.



J12 sounds super special Mine is May 1st, no sisters here and both kids are sons-lol! No one to share our goodies with-wait for grand-daughters!


----------



## jssl1688

That looks like the pave vintage Alhambra pendant in yg. I think the pendant in pave looks beautiful as it has more presence due to the sparkle, I've always preferred pendants in diamonds. I also prefer the stone motifs in the necklace/bracelet version, 5/10/20 motif as u can link to make longer vice versa. There's a bit of difference in price on the 2 piece carnelian vs pave. One is 2600 and the other around 7500, incase budget is an issue. I think the sweet is cute if you layer, it's too small for me and I can't justify the price. Are u located in the states? I can pm you with my sa's info. 




missangeluh said:


> Hi I'm planning on getting my first vca piece before the price increase. Can someone please tell me which necklace/pendant is this called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't have a vca store by me. Can I make a phone order? If so, recommend me a good SA. I was debating to get either the one in the picture or a Alhambra in carnelian. Also, what size do you all recommend? The mini or the regular one? Thanks ladies.


----------



## jssl1688

jssl1688 said:


> That looks like the pave vintage Alhambra pendant in yg. I think the pendant in pave looks beautiful as it has more presence due to the sparkle, I've always preferred pendants in diamonds. I also prefer the stone motifs in the necklace/bracelet version, 5/10/20 motif as u can link to make longer vice versa. There's a bit of difference in price on the 2 piece carnelian vs pave. One is 2600 and the other around 7500, incase budget is an issue. I think the sweet is cute if you layer, it's too small for me and I can't justify the price. Are u located in the states? I can pm you with my sa's info.




I got your msg and sent a pm


----------



## paruparo

texasgirliegirl said:


> It's just a tiny little piece of sparkle.
> Probably measured in points not carats.




ahhhh, thank you! nearest VCA is 3 hours away so I am unable to view it so easily


----------



## sarahll

I would like to get a necklace before price increase. Could anyone recommend a SA in nm &#65311;


----------



## pigleto972001

Betsy is at nm in Charlotte and she's there today. (704) 442-7900

I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL


----------



## CATEYES

pigleto972001 said:


> Betsy is at nm in Charlotte and she's there today. (704) 442-7900
> 
> I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571037


Amaaaaaaazzzzing!!!


----------



## Bethc

pigleto972001 said:


> Betsy is at nm in Charlotte and she's there today. (704) 442-7900
> 
> I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571037




It looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## pigleto972001

&#128522;ha thanks!! If only!!!!!!!  Sigh.


----------



## northerndancer

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL



Mine too   But wow that is gorgeous.


----------



## pigleto972001

The matching earrings were a steal at 13k LOLOL.

&#128526;this is before the price increase. Hate to see it after. I'm curious tho ...


----------



## couturequeen

desiuny said:


> Hi. I'm looking to get a Sweet Alhambra clover mini bracelet but I like a tight fit. Right now I own 2 Cartier loves size 16 and would like to wear my Alhambra with them. I see the bracelet has another loop to secure the bracelet to. For those of u who own it. Can I put it on on the second loop to make the fit tighter? Thx a ton



I didn't like the look of latching the bracelet on the second loop, but it does make it tighter. I prefer a tighter fit on my bracelets, so I've had all of my Sweets sized. It only took a few extra days at the boutique for them to make it shorter. If you purchase from a NM, they can also send it out for you to be sized. Typically takes a few weeks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Betsy is at nm in Charlotte and she's there today. (704) 442-7900
> 
> I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571037


Omg
You are killing me with that photo. 
Now my yg vintage necklace seems so blah.


----------



## stay_chic

Metrowestmama said:


> I'd say get the matching bracelet but that's because I like matching 'sets'. Also, you can also link it with the 10 motif  to make a longer necklace! As for the YG/PG. It depends on what metals you wear the most.



Thank you metrowestmama and cateyes! Perhaps I will make another trip to see how they look on me.


----------



## pigleto972001

texasgirliegirl said:


> Omg
> 
> You are killing me with that photo.
> 
> Now my yg vintage necklace seems so blah.




Aw. That's the one I'm hoping to get soon. Back to reality! I like that the vintage gold is the same on both sides. The back of the diamond one has the holes for the diamonds.


----------



## paruparo

Hi vca lovers!! I was originally going to get mini ear studs but somehow ended up putting on hold a YG 10 motif nnecklace. I have an onyx 10 motif and yg 5 motif bracelet. My question is, is the YG necklace too much for everyday wear? I am usually in business clothing and wear the onyx with that or a tee and jeans on weekends. 

Also, I'm Asian with black hair and light-medium complextion, would YG "disappear" on me? Is VCA pink gold very different from their YG? 

Sorry for all the questions  the closes vca to me is 3 hours away so I need help lol


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw the YG necklace! That's awesome! Is it like this one?



I think it would be good for everyday wear- dress it up or down. 

I'm Asian w fairly light complexion and I was surprised that the YG didn't make me look sallow. 

The rose gold is too pink for me, it's a brighter pink than Cartier.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Sorry all I realized my post was very wordy and rambling.  For a newbie that has narrowed it down to the following 3:
> 1) sweets butterfly alhambra mop yellow gold necklace
> 2) vintage single clover motif alhambra mop yellow gold necklace
> 3) vintage single clover motif alhambra onyx yellow gold necklace
> Which would you recommend as a first purchase?  I already own another designer yellow gold onyx necklace and do not own a yellow gold with mop necklace.



I had the chance to try on the sweets butterfly today.  I also tried on the chalcedony wg vintage to compare sizing since they did not have the yg mop in stock.  I did decide yg mop is the way to go for me and have ruled out onyx for my first piece.  Just based on sizing do you think the sweets looks too dainty to be a stand alone piece?  I wear a 14" necklace comfortably so my neck is somewhat small.  If it's my first and potentially only piece I want it to look very vca.  I wasn't sure of the butterfly is signature enough or if everyone should start with a clover?


----------



## smalls

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw the YG necklace! That's awesome! Is it like this one?
> View attachment 2571495
> 
> 
> I think it would be good for everyday wear- dress it up or down.
> 
> I'm Asian w fairly light complexion and I was surprised that the YG didn't make me look sallow.
> 
> The rose gold is too pink for me, it's a brighter pink than Cartier.



This looks gorgeous!


----------



## paruparo

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw the YG necklace! That's awesome! Is it like this one?
> View attachment 2571495
> 
> 
> I think it would be good for everyday wear- dress it up or down.
> 
> I'm Asian w fairly light complexion and I was surprised that the YG didn't make me look sallow.
> 
> The rose gold is too pink for me, it's a brighter pink than Cartier.



Yes!! That looks amazing on you! That's the word I was looking for, "sallow". I have Cartier pieces in pink gold, which I love but I know that color varies from one place to another, so its good to know how it is different. Thank you for sharing your pic!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the compliments! 

I'm glad it helped &#9786;&#65039;I was playing around w the necklaces and it spoke to me. I think I may have to find a way to take it home soon!


----------



## pigleto972001

smalls said:


> I had the chance to try on the sweets butterfly today.  I also tried on the chalcedony wg vintage to compare sizing since they did not have the yg mop in stock.  I did decide yg mop is the way to go for me and have ruled out onyx for my first piece.  Just based on sizing do you think the sweets looks too dainty to be a stand alone piece?  I wear a 14" necklace comfortably so my neck is somewhat small.  If it's my first and potentially only piece I want it to look very vca.  I wasn't sure of the butterfly is signature enough or if everyone should start with a clover?




For me as a vca newbie, I think the clover is iconic. But if you love the butterfly, you should get it. Not to be a bad influence but I love the look of the two layered like that in your pic


----------



## smalls

pigleto972001 said:


> For me as a vca newbie, I think the clover is iconic. But if you love the butterfly, you should get it. Not to be a bad influence but I love the look of the two layered like that in your pic



Thank you!  It's a tough one.  I love layering necklaces and other jewelry and have to say it's so tempting to get a sweets and vintage to layer espcially after trying them together.


----------



## NYTexan

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw the YG necklace! That's awesome! Is it like this one?
> View attachment 2571495
> 
> 
> I think it would be good for everyday wear- dress it up or down.
> 
> I'm Asian w fairly light complexion and I was surprised that the YG didn't make me look sallow.
> 
> The rose gold is too pink for me, it's a brighter pink than Cartier.


Love it. The all diamond is the ultimate but the YG is perfect for everyday. Well I might wear the all diamond everyday but I am from Texas. We love our diamonds!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw the YG necklace! That's awesome! Is it like this one?
> View attachment 2571495
> 
> 
> I think it would be good for everyday wear- dress it up or down.
> 
> I'm Asian w fairly light complexion and I was surprised that the YG didn't make me look sallow.
> 
> The rose gold is too pink for me, it's a brighter pink than Cartier.




Looks great on you! I tried on the 5 motifs YG bracelet last month but just didn't do much for me. 

Thought it would go very well with my existing 5 motifs YG mop bracelet & 10 motifs YG mop necklace , ie link them together to form a 20 necklace. 

Maybe I'll go try one more time. It's definitely a 5 motifs bracelet before price increase on the 21st.


----------



## sarahll

Hi, Ladies,

I am planing to 10 motif necklace but torn between oynx and MOP. I am asian with fair skin. Could you share your opinion which one will be more practical ?


----------



## dolphingirl

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies,
> 
> I am planing to 10 motif necklace but torn between oynx and MOP. I am asian with fair skin. Could you share your opinion which one will be more practical ?



Basically you can't go wrong with either.  Both are really nice and easy to match.


----------



## monidda

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies,
> 
> I am planing to 10 motif necklace but torn between oynx and MOP. I am asian with fair skin. Could you share your opinion which one will be more practical ?


I think both of them would be stunning on you, however I find the onyx in YG to be incredibly striking. I have both in 5 motif bracelets and I slightly prefer the onyx over the MOP.


----------



## paruparo

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies,
> 
> I am planing to 10 motif necklace but torn between oynx and MOP. I am asian with fair skin. Could you share your opinion which one will be more practical ?





I've tried on several MOP pieces (single, 10, 20 motif necklaces and the bracelets) but it never sang to me... I ended up with YG and Onyx, and I personally think it looks fantastic! I also own other onyx pieces, but the VCA onyx literally glows. Even with my black hair down and around my shoulders, and wear a black top, the necklace does not get lost in all the black.


----------



## paruparo

NYTexan said:


> Love it. The all diamond is the ultimate but the YG is perfect for everyday. Well I might wear the all diamond everyday but I am from Texas. We love our diamonds!







^^ Made me laugh  Very true though, it's big or go home here in the Lone Star State. Yey, I think I will go for the all YG, and not hesitate to wear it daily.


I think what I like about the VCA pieces is that I know that they are special, but not every other person on the street does.


----------



## londondolly

This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting! 

Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..


----------



## paruparo

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..





That is GORGEOUS!! I actually came across this picture last night while browsing Instagram. Curious to know what the STAR ring is though, that's pretty.


----------



## londondolly

I believe that's my pic too 

The STAR ring is from Pompidou, a Swiss jewelry company.



paruparo said:


> That is GORGEOUS!! I actually came across this picture last night while browsing Instagram. Curious to know what the STAR ring is though, that's pretty.


----------



## LVoeletters

smalls said:


> I had the chance to try on the sweets butterfly today.  I also tried on the chalcedony wg vintage to compare sizing since they did not have the yg mop in stock.  I did decide yg mop is the way to go for me and have ruled out onyx for my first piece.  Just based on sizing do you think the sweets looks too dainty to be a stand alone piece?  I wear a 14" necklace comfortably so my neck is somewhat small.  If it's my first and potentially only piece I want it to look very vca.  I wasn't sure of the butterfly is signature enough or if everyone should start with a clover?



I'm going to be in the minority but I prefer the sweet size on you!


----------



## ashton

Hi ladies

I came across a used Alhambra Lucky heart pendant (not the mini size) in YG and cornelian. The consignment store is selling for USD2,200. I am normally not interested in second hand jewelry. But I have asked my SA  and they say the large size heart is no longer sold by VCA. 
Have you ladies heard otherwise? And do you think USD2,200 price is reasonable? i checked TPFs pricing list and it was selling for USD1850 in 2010. 

Any input appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies,
> 
> I am planing to 10 motif necklace but torn between oynx and MOP. I am asian with fair skin. Could you share your opinion which one will be more practical ?


I have both and wear the onyx nearly every day. 
Depends on what you wear...I'm blonde and wear a lot of black.


----------



## smalls

LVoeletters said:


> I'm going to be in the minority but I prefer the sweet size on you!



Thanks LVoeletters!  This is a tough one for me.


----------



## fightthesunrise

pigleto972001 said:


> Betsy is at nm in Charlotte and she's there today. (704) 442-7900
> 
> I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571037




I'm drooling over here!  I'm typically not a big YG fan, but that is tdf!


----------



## sarahll

monidda said:


> I think both of them would be stunning on you, however I find the onyx in YG to be incredibly striking. I have both in 5 motif bracelets and I slightly prefer the onyx over the MOP.


Thanks for your input. Is onyx wearable year around?


----------



## pedsdds

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..



it was worth the wait!! congrats, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..



This is a beauty!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I'm going to be in the minority but I prefer the sweet size on you!



I agree. Bigger is not always better, especially when you have a small frame or are petite.


----------



## PhoenixH

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..


Such a beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## AmorNChanel

All the pieces are stunning and drool worthy!!!  So tempting and with the pending price increase even more so. I really want a 5 motif bracelet but I will have to wait. It's not the best time for me right now. I will have to just drool over all the reveals and start making a list so I don't side tracked. Which never happens to any of us...right? Haha...


----------



## kewave

Thanks to this thread, I learnt a lot about Alhambra VCA which led to my decision on 2 x 10 motifs Vintage YG MOP!


----------



## ghoztz

kewave said:


> Thanks to this thread, I learnt a lot about Alhambra VCA which led to my decision on 2 x 10 motifs Vintage YG MOP!


Gorgeous!  Welcome to VCA addiction!!  Hope to see more from you!!


----------



## ghoztz

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..



you got the turquoise with ghw?!  Simply stunning!!    I'm waiting for my 5-motif.  Hope it will show up before the increase...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sarahll said:


> Thanks for your input. Is onyx wearable year around?


Absolutely
I always assumed that mop would be my go to piece. 
Over the past few years I've been fortunate to collect several different colors but it's the onyx that has proven the most wearable for me. I wear the onyx nearly every day.


----------



## sarahll

I assume mop is everyday as well. Can 10 motif oynx dress down?


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I agree. Bigger is not always better, especially when you have a small frame or are petite.



Thanks Nikki!


----------



## Bethc

I went back and looked and didn't see that anyone posted these, pre launch in NY only 4/14, not sure when it will launch everywhere else.  

I don't have prices, so I don't know if they will go up on the 21st or it's built in already?

RG/MOP


----------



## Bethc

WG/black enamel



















Again, I don't know pricing, but I will ask.  I don't think NY will ship outside of the US.  

Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## Fabulousity630

Bethc said:


> WG/black enamel
> 
> View attachment 2572977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572982
> 
> 
> Again, I don't know pricing, but I will ask. I don't think NY will ship outside of the US.
> 
> Enjoy the pics!!


 
Wow! Thanks for sharing! These are gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## PhoenixH

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084


Gorgeous!!!  And look at that emerald ring!!!! I love emeralds!!!


----------



## CATEYES

BethC-I need extra oxygen after seeing all the pics you posted! First off Taurus-beautiful greenery!! Secondly, these new little gems you've posted are femine and dressy, no? Thank you for the sneak peeks!


----------



## pigleto972001

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084




Love it!!! You know ... My nm had the matching earrings. I think they were three in a row dangling ?


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bethc said:


> I went back and looked and didn't see that anyone posted these, pre launch in NY only 4/14, not sure when it will launch everywhere else.
> 
> I don't have prices, so I don't know if they will go up on the 21st or it's built in already?
> 
> RG/MOP
> 
> View attachment 2572971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572974
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572976




Everything is tdf!  I'm really loving RG lately, and paired with white is just breathtaking. Thanks for posting these!


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> WG/black enamel
> 
> View attachment 2572977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572982
> 
> 
> Again, I don't know pricing, but I will ask.  I don't think NY will ship outside of the US.
> 
> Enjoy the pics!!


WOW!!! to it ALL !!!


----------



## monidda

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084


Just breathtaking  loving the stunning greens


----------



## Bethc

Some pricing for the rings singular rings

$11,800 for the medium size in rose gold 
$ 12,400 for the white gold
$17,700 for the large ring in rose gold 
 $18,100 for the white gold

Not sure if they'll go up on the 21st.


----------



## dessert1st

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084




That is really striking!  Such a beauty!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know someone said already but I heard from my SA that this is the last time van cleef is going to do the incircle points promotion.


----------



## allure244

pigleto972001 said:


> I know someone said already but I heard from my SA that this is the last time van cleef is going to do the incircle points promotion.



Heard this from two sales associates at different neiman marcus stores as well. Sad. I would love to add more VCA pieces in the future.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sarahll said:


> I assume mop is everyday as well. Can 10 motif oynx dress down?


Absolutely!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084




Gorgeous! Tdf emsemble !


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethc, gorgeous pictures!   And your malachite is just fabulous!    The green is such a perfect, deep green!   I could stare at it all day!
Why would NM eliminate the points for VCA?   Silly as I'm sure many of us purchase more items just because of this.  An incentive, right?   Not that I need one to buy VCA, but it's nice to get something in return.   Will we  still be able to use our double points day for VCA?


----------



## AmorNChanel

pigleto972001 said:


> Betsy is at nm in Charlotte and she's there today. (704) 442-7900
> 
> I tried on the Alhambra YG w diamonds. At 52k it's a touch outside of my price range LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571037


That YG w diamonds alhambra necklace is amazing on you!



sarahll said:


> Hi, Ladies,
> 
> I am planing to 10 motif necklace but torn between oynx and MOP. I am asian with fair skin. Could you share your opinion which one will be more practical ?


I found the onyx and gold contrast striking and better looking on my skin tone than mop. But I want to get the mop next.


----------



## AmorNChanel

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..


Your turquoise ring is stunning. Congrats on your new ring!


----------



## AmorNChanel

kewave said:


> Thanks to this thread, I learnt a lot about Alhambra VCA which led to my decision on 2 x 10 motifs Vintage YG MOP!


What a great start!  Your  2 10's are stunning. Congrats!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084


Thanks for posting the amazing new pieces. I was overwhelmed with all that eye candy and then the pictures do your malachite pieces and emeralds...swoooooooning...


----------



## kewave

ghoztz said:


> Gorgeous! Welcome to VCA addiction!! Hope to see more from you!!


 


AmorNChanel said:


> What a great start! Your 2 10's are stunning. Congrats!


 
Thank you ladies! Other than MOP, the others I covet are Onyx and Malachite. But will have to bask in the joy and contentment of MOP for looooong time.


----------



## kewave

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;
> 
> View attachment 2573084


 
 Love  Malachite dearly and I'm not even into green!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

kewave said:


> Thanks to this thread, I learnt a lot about Alhambra VCA which led to my decision on 2 x 10 motifs Vintage YG MOP!



Great start! I have the 10 necklace & 5 bracelet. Can't decide if I should get the 5 motifs onyx, YG or malachite or carnelian next


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

beachy10 said:


> Here is my new addition....TE 10 motif. I like how it pairs with WMOP.



Beachy this is gorgeous on you! I feel so inspired now


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> Bethc, gorgeous pictures!   And your malachite is just fabulous!    The green is such a perfect, deep green!   I could stare at it all day!
> Why would NM eliminate the points for VCA?   Silly as I'm sure many of us purchase more items just because of this.  An incentive, right?   Not that I need one to buy VCA, but it's nice to get something in return.   Will we  still be able to use our double points day for VCA?




I think it was vca who pulled out. Not sure about double points day. I should ask 

After I saw the malachite earrings I said too bad they don't have blue as it's my fave color. The SA said maybe they would do lapis one day. Yes please!!!!


----------



## monidda

I am in trouble and it's all BethC's fault. I just purchased the long chain malachite pendant. While this is exciting news I will have to wait till august to see it. My friend lives in KL and the prices are so much friendlier there. I am banned from everything now as between some leather luxury goods and all the VCA I bought this year I will end up eating beans on toast soon.


----------



## paruparo

I woke up today and saw this, made me so happy because SA told me I am probably not going to find YG and Turquoise for a very long time...


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/jewelry...d-and-turquoise-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html


I hope it's as gorgeous as I dream it is!


----------



## Fabulousity630

my pre-price increase/triple points purchase. They make me smile!


----------



## Dode99

Found this pic








and a mod pic of the between the finger ring






I personally think mop looks better with YG, the new line looks breathtaking tho.


----------



## paruparo

how beautiful!!!! 


I love YG and but I am digging PG with MOP, I think it will bring out some of the "color" and make MOP livelier. Hehe, but that's just me.


----------



## Bethc

paruparo said:


> I woke up today and saw this, made me so happy because SA told me I am probably not going to find YG and Turquoise for a very long time...
> 
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/jewelry...d-and-turquoise-vintage-alhambra-pendant.html
> 
> 
> I hope it's as gorgeous as I dream it is!




Great find, congrats!!


----------



## Bethc

monidda said:


> I am in trouble and it's all BethC's fault. I just purchased the long chain malachite pendant. While this is exciting news I will have to wait till august to see it. My friend lives in KL and the prices are so much friendlier there. I am banned from everything now as between some leather luxury goods and all the VCA I bought this year I will end up eating beans on toast soon.




Sorry!  But It will be worth it!!!


----------



## dessert1st

monidda said:


> I am in trouble and it's all BethC's fault. I just purchased the long chain malachite pendant. While this is exciting news I will have to wait till august to see it. My friend lives in KL and the prices are so much friendlier there. I am banned from everything now as between some leather luxury goods and all the VCA I bought this year I will end up eating beans on toast soon.




That made me laugh but the joke is on me because I too am on the same spending diet for the same exact reason!  Darn that price increase!  But am excited to wear my first VCA piece!


----------



## londondolly

Yes, this is my final piece to my collection of turquoise with ghw which is officially complete now  



ghoztz said:


> you got the turquoise with ghw?!  Simply stunning!!    I'm waiting for my 5-motif.  Hope it will show up before the increase...


----------



## allure244

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084



Amazing! Bethc, your gorgeous pieces make me want to purchase a malachite piece before the price increase. I'm going to take a look at the boutique this weekend . They just received a few items in.


----------



## lebagfairy

I have been wanting a malachite bracelet for a long time so I picked up the last one I could find before the price increase. However this may sound incredibly picky but does the green seem much darker than normal? I think of malachite as a brighter color with more white streaks. Am not sure whether I should keep it or wait for a new lighter batch and exchange. Would love to hear opinions, thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

The malachite I've seen was dark like that. It's quite lovely!!!


----------



## lebagfairy

pigleto972001 said:


> The malachite I've seen was dark like that. It's quite lovely!!!



Ooh maybe the recent batches have been darker? Which boutique do you see them?


----------



## hermes_fan

monidda said:


> I am in trouble and it's all BethC's fault. I just purchased the long chain malachite pendant. While this is exciting news I will have to wait till august to see it. My friend lives in KL and the prices are so much friendlier there. I am banned from everything now as between some leather luxury goods and all the VCA I bought this year I will end up eating beans on toast soon.


but you'll be eating beans and toast wearing gorgeous VCA jewelry!  Makes a HUGE difference!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

lebagfairy said:


> Ooh maybe the recent batches have been darker? Which boutique do you see them?




My local neimans


----------



## jssl1688

beautiful malachites! over the years though the malachite will darken with age. it's the nature of the stone especially in humid weather. I went to the vca exhibit at bowers and saw a 20 motif malachite shown in "if i remember correctly grace kellys collection" and it was so dark you couldn't really see the striations on the stone. It's a porous stone with only a 4 on the moh scale, so it's delicate and even with care, it's inevitable over time it will not look the same


----------



## dolphingirl

jssl1688 said:


> beautiful malachites! over the years though the malachite will darken with age. it's the nature of the stone especially in humid weather. I went to the vca exhibit at bowers and saw a 20 motif malachite shown in "if i remember correctly grace kellys collection" and it was so dark you couldn't really see the striations on the stone. It's a porous stone with only a 4 on the moh scale, so it's delicate and even with care, it's inevitable over time it will not look the same



Thank you for sharing.  This is very useful info. Now I have to think again if I should order malachite 10 motif necklace.


----------



## lebagfairy

Thanks for the info. I will probably end up looking for a lighter piece if they are going to get darker later. I also looked at the mohs scale and was surprised to see carnelian is much harder than malachite. I am always worrying about dirtying my porous mother of pearl. These materials are not worry free but so beautiful!


jssl1688 said:


> beautiful malachites! over the years though the malachite will darken with age. it's the nature of the stone especially in humid weather. I went to the vca exhibit at bowers and saw a 20 motif malachite shown in "if i remember correctly grace kellys collection" and it was so dark you couldn't really see the striations on the stone. It's a porous stone with only a 4 on the moh scale, so it's delicate and even with care, it's inevitable over time it will not look the same


----------



## dolphingirl

I also completely forgot that malachite is not a hard stone at all until I saw a 5 motif bracelet today with some deep scratches on the stone.  The color was a beautiful green, very vibrant, so shows the scratches clearly.


----------



## chicinthecity777

For those of you who have MOP pieces, do they show scratch easily? MOP is a very soft material (Mohs scale 2.5 - 4) and I am worried they will get quite scratched up. TIA for any information!


----------



## lebagfairy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> For those of you who have MOP pieces, do they show scratch easily? MOP is a very soft material (Mohs scale 2.5 - 4) and I am worried they will get quite scratched up. TIA for any information!


I've had MOP 20 motif necklace and earrings for almost four years and do not see any scratches on them. However I do feel that the color looks just a little bit grayer and less white than when I first got them. I have taken them to the store once to be cleaned and they looked a little whiter but not as white as I originally remember. I really baby my pieces and do not wear them often and even wash my hands after I touch things to not transfer anything to the MOP.


----------



## lebagfairy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> For those of you who have MOP pieces, do they show scratch easily? MOP is a very soft material (Mohs scale 2.5 - 4) and I am worried they will get quite scratched up. TIA for any information!


I feel like probably bracelets are more likely to scratch than earrings or necklaces since they come in contact with other things more often. Since I do not own any MOP bracelet I can't say how a bracelet would do but I do have the carnelian bracelet which is harder (Mohs 6-7) and worn often but has no scratches either.


----------



## Suzie

kewave said:


> Thanks to this thread, I learnt a lot about Alhambra VCA which led to my decision on 2 x 10 motifs Vintage YG MOP!



They are gorgeous and you will wear them so often.


----------



## Suzie

londondolly said:


> This finally arrived after 4 months of waiting!
> 
> Turquoise Vintage Alhambra Ring with Yellow Gold..



Congrats, I have the same ring in WG and get a lot of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;
> 
> View attachment 2573084



Beth, you have an amazing collection and your malachite and emerald ring are so stunning. If only it was made with WG also.


----------



## Jinsun

Hello ladies. I am planng on getting the onyx yg vintage 5 motif bracelet. I was wondering if the onyx comes in different shades like the other stones. If so, what shade should I ask the SA to ship to me?

I've also been debating btwn the small perlee hoops or the sweet studs. Right now I am leaning more towards the studs bc the store I deal with have the hinge closure instead of the pushbacks.

So I can't decide on the color for the sweets.

I currently own 10 motif and 5 motif in mop yg, 5 motif yg, 5 motif carnelian, and small yg grivole earring clips. 

Should I get the yg sweets or the onyx sweets to match the bracelet I plan on purchasing?  I ruled out mop sweets since I own a couple of pearl studs in different sizes that I could wear with my mop set.  Tia


----------



## jssl1688

dolphingirl said:


> Thank you for sharing.  This is very useful info. Now I have to think again if I should order malachite 10 motif necklace.



hi dolphingirl, yes it is something to think about if your looking for a piece that can withstand durability overtime. when i was debating between another 2x10 with one solid gold in mind, i thought about the malachite as the other 10, but i decided to pass on it for many reasons I stated above.



lebagfairy said:


> Thanks for the info. I will probably end up looking for a lighter piece if they are going to get darker later. I also looked at the mohs scale and was surprised to see carnelian is much harder than malachite. I am always worrying about dirtying my porous mother of pearl. These materials are not worry free but so beautiful!



welcome lebagfairy. hope you find a lighter malachite like you wanted. don't worry about dirtying the mop, as long as you wipe it with a microfiber cloth and don't do yard work with it, should be fine. i always wipe mine down with water and cloth after each wear.



xiangxiang0731 said:


> For those of you who have MOP pieces, do they show scratch easily? MOP is a very soft material (Mohs scale 2.5 - 4) and I am worried they will get quite scratched up. TIA for any information!



it really depends on how you wear the mop. i layer mine with the yg and other pendants, i think the friction with other jewelry has slightly matted out the middle portion of the motif. i only realized it after i looped it. but otherwise, it's not detectable. i took it back to the store and they said it could be easily polished no problem, but of course will happen again if I layer. if you don't want any scratches, i'd say be careful how you layer the piece.


----------



## NYTexan

paruparo said:


> ^^ Made me laugh  Very true though, it's big or go home here in the Lone Star State. Yey, I think I will go for the all YG, and not hesitate to wear it daily.
> 
> 
> I think what I like about the VCA pieces is that I know that they are special, but not every other person on the street does.


Post a pic when you get it. I agree with you...unless someone knows VCA only you know how special the pieces are....love it!


----------



## shmily101010

Hi everyone, I don't own a VCA piece yet but I'm planning to get one after seeing your pictures in this thread! I live in MA and there is no boutique here. I tried to place an order online but after I typed my addr, there was still sales tax, so I didn't submit my order in the end. Is this normal?  

Btw, is there any dept store in MA that carries VCA? I haven't seen one yet but probably I didn't find hard enough. 

I hope I'm not asking silly questions. TIA for any input


----------



## sarahll

lebagfairy said:


> I feel like probably bracelets are more likely to scratch than earrings or necklaces since they come in contact with other things more often. Since I do not own any MOP bracelet I can't say how a bracelet would do but I do have the carnelian bracelet which is harder (Mohs 6-7) and worn often but has no scratches either.





Thanks for sharing your experience! Would you still recommend MOP bc of its color change?
I really like the lively mop but do not like to know it change color in years.


----------



## dolphingirl

*jssl1688*,  thank you so much for the info.  Now I know what not to get for my next piece. 

But sob sob, malachite is so stunning when worn, and I am not even a green person.


----------



## jssl1688

dolphingirl said:


> *jssl1688*,  thank you so much for the info.  Now I know what not to get for my next piece.
> 
> But sob sob, malachite is so stunning when worn, and I am not even a green person.



awww, no need to be sad, there are so many other vca pieces to drool over!! 
i was also a bit saddened by the malachite not working out for me, since i like the green, but at the same time thinking long term and this isn't chump change to buy something i know is bound to have changes i won't like over the years, i was glad i made the decision i made. while i was debating over it, funny thing is i said to hubby, just pay it before my conscious wakes me up! haha


----------



## chicinthecity777

jssl1688 said:


> it really depends on how you wear the mop. i layer mine with the yg and other pendants, i think the friction with other jewelry has slightly matted out the middle portion of the motif. i only realized it after i looped it. but otherwise, it's not detectable. i took it back to the store and they said it could be easily polished no problem, but of course will happen again if I layer. if you don't want any scratches, i'd say be careful how you layer the piece.





lebagfairy said:


> I feel like probably bracelets are more likely to scratch than earrings or necklaces since they come in contact with other things more often. Since I do not own any MOP bracelet I can't say how a bracelet would do but I do have the carnelian bracelet which is harder (Mohs 6-7) and worn often but has no scratches either.



Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated! I am eyeing the 5 motif bracelet hence I worry about the durability as my bracelets do get a lot of beating. Mmm... now I am not sure I should get the mop. I wonder maybe I should get the solid gold version.


----------



## Lolali

Hi ladies I am contemplating my next purchase now that the price increase is soon. I already own a 10 motif mop necklace and a single onyx motif necklace. The front runners are: 10 motif Yg necklace or small frivole ear clips in Yg. I really like the all Yg but it feels too similar to my mop if worn alone(although I'd totally do), so my justification is to link the Yg 10 motif with my 10 mop to create a 20 motif look, but I don't know If it'd be a good look to mix the two or I should save up for a 20 motif Yg down the line? I do not have the budget for a 20 now.

Or I should give up on the necklace and get the frivole earrings given I already have 2 VCA necklaces? 

Thanks.


----------



## stay_chic

jssl1688 said:


> beautiful malachites! over the years though the malachite will darken with age. it's the nature of the stone especially in humid weather. I went to the vca exhibit at bowers and saw a 20 motif malachite shown in "if i remember correctly grace kellys collection" and it was so dark you couldn't really see the striations on the stone. It's a porous stone with only a 4 on the moh scale, so it's delicate and even with care, it's inevitable over time it will not look the same



this is really useful information  Thank you jssl1688.  I knew that malachite is delicate, but didn't know it will darken over time.  It is truly beautiful though.


----------



## couturequeen

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I am contemplating my next purchase now that the price increase is soon. I already own a 10 motif mop necklace and a single onyx motif necklace. The front runners are: 10 motif Yg necklace or small frivole ear clips in Yg. I really like the all Yg but it feels too similar to my mop if worn alone(although I'd totally do), so my justification is to link the Yg 10 motif with my 10 mop to create a 20 motif look, but I don't know If it'd be a good look to mix the two or I should save up for a 20 motif Yg down the line? I do not have the budget for a 20 now.
> 
> Or I should give up on the necklace and get the frivole earrings given I already have 2 VCA necklaces?
> 
> Thanks.




I'd get the earrings and save up for your dream 20.


----------



## stay_chic

shmily101010 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't own a VCA piece yet but I'm planning to get one after seeing your pictures in this thread! I live in MA and there is no boutique here. I tried to place an order online but after I typed my addr, there was still sales tax, so I didn't submit my order in the end. Is this normal?
> 
> Btw, is there any dept store in MA that carries VCA? I haven't seen one yet but probably I didn't find hard enough.
> 
> I hope I'm not asking silly questions. TIA for any input



Both Cartier and VCA are owned by Richemont.  They own other brands too. My guess is there is a cartier in MA, therefore you have to pay sales tax.


----------



## dolphingirl

stay_chic said:


> Both Cartier and VCA are owned by Richemont.  They own other brands too. My guess is there is a cartier in MA, therefore you have to pay sales tax.



Yes, my SA told me the same thing as well.  Richemont group owns many brands: Lancel, Montblanc, Chloe, Cartier..and many others.  I remember there are only a few states that Richemont group does not have a boutique.


----------



## dolphingirl

jssl1688 said:


> awww, no need to be sad, there are so many other vca pieces to drool over!!
> i was also a bit saddened by the malachite not working out for me, since i like the green, but at the same time thinking long term and this isn't chump change to buy something i know is bound to have changes i won't like over the years, i was glad i made the decision i made. while i was debating over it, funny thing is i said to hubby, just pay it before my conscious wakes me up! haha



Aww..thank you.  Now I feel better.  So at least I am not the only one who has been thinking about malachite all the time but have to come to a conclusion not to acquire one.


----------



## Jinsun

dolphingirl said:


> Yes, my SA told me the same thing as well.  Richemont group owns many brands: Lancel, Montblanc, Chloe, Cartier..and many others.  I remember there are only a few states that Richemont group does not have a boutique.



If you buy from the Naples store in FL you do not have to pay sales tax regardless if your state carries vca. That's where I order from.......unless things have changed in the last yr.  worth giving them a call


----------



## Jinsun

Jinsun said:


> Hello ladies. I am planng on getting the onyx yg vintage 5 motif bracelet. I was wondering if the onyx comes in different shades like the other stones. If so, what shade should I ask the SA to ship to me?
> 
> I've also been debating btwn the small perlee hoops or the sweet studs. Right now I am leaning more towards the studs bc the store I deal with have the hinge closure instead of the pushbacks.
> 
> So I can't decide on the color for the sweets.
> 
> I currently own 10 motif and 5 motif in mop yg, 5 motif yg, 5 motif carnelian, and small yg grivole earring clips.
> 
> Should I get the yg sweets or the onyx sweets to match the bracelet I plan on purchasing?  I ruled out mop sweets since I own a couple of pearl studs in different sizes that I could wear with my mop set.  Tia



Anyone??


----------



## dolphingirl

Jinsun said:


> If you buy from the Naples store in FL you do not have to pay sales tax regardless if your state carries vca. That's where I order from.......unless things have changed in the last yr.  worth giving them a call



Yes, that's another option. 

I ship most of my big purchases to my KY address.  There is not many big brands there.


----------



## shmily101010

stay_chic said:


> Both Cartier and VCA are owned by Richemont.  They own other brands too. My guess is there is a cartier in MA, therefore you have to pay sales tax.





dolphingirl said:


> Yes, my SA told me the same thing as well.  Richemont group owns many brands: Lancel, Montblanc, Chloe, Cartier..and many others.  I remember there are only a few states that Richemont group does not have a boutique.



Thanks for the info! Good to know that!


----------



## Bethc

I remember Grace Kelly's malachite at the exhibit, that's what drew me to wanting it so much. I saved this pic from her collection.  I thought I had posted it before, but I can't find it. 

Tortoiseshell, coral and malachite, what an amazing collection!!


----------



## shmily101010

Jinsun said:


> If you buy from the Naples store in FL you do not have to pay sales tax regardless if your state carries vca. That's where I order from.......unless things have changed in the last yr.  worth giving them a call



Just called them. There is indeed no sales tax. The shipping fee is $75.


----------



## dialv

Great pics Bethc, I really like the tortoiseshell. Also, the green in her malachite seems so much more intense than mine, but if it darkens over time than that could be why. I think that is what I read a few pages back.  The coral is stunning.


----------



## lebagfairy

jssl1688 said:


> welcome lebagfairy. hope you find a lighter malachite like you wanted. don't worry about dirtying the mop, as long as you wipe it with a microfiber cloth and don't do yard work with it, should be fine. i always wipe mine down with water and cloth after each wear.




Thanks jssl1688 I decided it's better just to wear them and stop worrying so much so hopefully I can enjoy them more!


----------



## lebagfairy

sarahll said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! Would you still recommend MOP bc of its color change?
> I really like the lively mop but do not like to know it change color in years.



sarahll, I would still recommend it. I think the color looks just a little less white over the years but its it not too noticeable, also it is still so beautiful and the sheen on the mop is always so lovely. Even though I am very picky about scratches/color/durability, I still got the 20 motif necklace and earrings in MOP for that reason. I also think MOP is such a classic VCA look and other people's MOP that they have owned for years on the forum look great.


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw this on the vca Facebook page. Apparently porcelain dyed blue or pink. Lovely.


----------



## oh_BOY

Where can I find this bracelet at a department store?
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARF68800/sweet-alhambra-clover-mini-bracelet-1


----------



## shmily101010

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on the vca Facebook page. Apparently porcelain dyed blue or pink. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577404
> View attachment 2577405




This is absolutely TDF!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on the vca Facebook page. Apparently porcelain dyed blue or pink. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577404
> View attachment 2577405



Ahhhhhh love!


----------



## dolphingirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on the vca Facebook page. Apparently porcelain dyed blue or pink. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577404
> View attachment 2577405



Just gorgeous! Love the alternating motif.  Must be $$$ as it has pave diamond.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dolphingirl

I quickly went online to see it.  Here is the link:http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/article/4882/alhambra-in-sevres-porcelain

Any info as when it will come out?


----------



## Suzie

Jinsun said:


> Anyone??


Either sounds beautiful, I don't know if onyx comes in varying shades I would imagine that it would be jet black. One of the ladies who owns onyx may be able to give you that info.

Sounds like you have a lovely collection.


----------



## sarahll

Ladies, would you prefer a 10 motif alhambra necklace or frivole diamond pendant?


----------



## NYTexan

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on the vca Facebook page. Apparently porcelain dyed blue or pink. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577404
> View attachment 2577405


Of course they release the Sevres porcelain right around a price increase. Very sneaky VCA!!! Bring on the lapis instead please!


----------



## dolphingirl

NYTexan said:


> Of course they release the Sevres porcelain right around a price increase. *Very sneaky VCA!!!* Bring on the lapis instead please!


----------



## dialv

Are they releasing the Sevres Porcelain again. Has anyone heard.


----------



## bags to die for

The porcelain was a special edition for an exhibition I thought and only sold in Paris last year.


----------



## sbelle

bags to die for said:


> The porcelain was a special edition for an exhibition I thought and only sold in Paris last year.



I agree.  I bought a 20 motif blue porcelain necklace in Paris in November 2012 and was told that it was a limited edition.  The blue only came in white gold.  I'm not sure about the pink as it was sold out by the time I was there.

This below info on the website is not new, it has been around since the collection was being sold in Paris.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/article/4882/alhambra-in-sevres-porcelain


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jinsun said:


> Hello ladies. I am planng on getting the onyx yg vintage 5 motif bracelet. I was wondering if the onyx comes in different shades like the other stones. If so, what shade should I ask the SA to ship to me?
> 
> I've also been debating btwn the small perlee hoops or the sweet studs. Right now I am leaning more towards the studs bc the store I deal with have the hinge closure instead of the pushbacks.
> 
> So I can't decide on the color for the sweets.
> 
> I currently own 10 motif and 5 motif in mop yg, 5 motif yg, 5 motif carnelian, and small yg grivole earring clips.
> 
> Should I get the yg sweets or the onyx sweets to match the bracelet I plan on purchasing?  I ruled out mop sweets since I own a couple of pearl studs in different sizes that I could wear with my mop set.  Tia


Onyx is jet black with no color variation 
I would recommend the onyx sweets if you are sure that you want sweets. 
Any boutique can order the perlee hoops with the push backs.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lebagfairy said:


> I have been wanting a malachite bracelet for a long time so I picked up the last one I could find before the price increase. However this may sound incredibly picky but does the green seem much darker than normal? I think of malachite as a brighter color with more white streaks. Am not sure whether I should keep it or wait for a new lighter batch and exchange. Would love to hear opinions, thanks!


Your bracelet looks just like my 20 motif. 
Gorgeous color. 
The lighter pieces will be a pale green which I personally don't think look as rich and vibrant. 
It's a personal preference decision.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I am contemplating my next purchase now that the price increase is soon. I already own a 10 motif mop necklace and a single onyx motif necklace. The front runners are: 10 motif Yg necklace or small frivole ear clips in Yg. I really like the all Yg but it feels too similar to my mop if worn alone(although I'd totally do), so my justification is to link the Yg 10 motif with my 10 mop to create a 20 motif look, but I don't know If it'd be a good look to mix the two or I should save up for a 20 motif Yg down the line? I do not have the budget for a 20 now.
> 
> Or I should give up on the necklace and get the frivole earrings given I already have 2 VCA necklaces?
> 
> Thanks.


I would get another mop 10 to add to the one you've got or get the frivole earrings. 
My first choice wound be the earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> I remember Grace Kelly's malachite at the exhibit, that's what drew me to wanting it so much. I saved this pic from her collection.  I thought I had posted it before, but I can't find it.
> 
> Tortoiseshell, coral and malachite, what an amazing collection!!
> 
> View attachment 2576943


Those are beautiful. 
The malachite still seems to have plenty of character IMO. 
I've never heard of malachite darkening over time and losing character. 
Hope not since I have several pieces and absolutely love them. 
The lighter more lime colored malachite pieces did not appeal to me at sll. 
They did not have a jewel like quality.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on the vca Facebook page. Apparently porcelain dyed blue or pink. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577404
> View attachment 2577405


Might the top two pieces be lapis?
I thought the porcelain did not have alternating motifs and was set in wg.


----------



## elleestbelle

Help!! I cannot decide which bracelet to get. I have narrowed it down to either MOP or all gold. I currently have the MOP sweet ear studs. The sales lady pointed out that the MOP is more delicate and the all gold can be worn in the shower or ocean. I'm torn because I love being able to wear jewelry almost all the time but feel the MOP is so classically Van Cleef. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Please help!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the all gold so I'm biased  the mop is more delicate and so if it's on your arm it might be more prone to scratches? The ladies who have the bracelet in MOP might be able to tell you.


----------



## shmily101010

They are all beautiful, but I think MOP looks best on you.


elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2578084
> 
> 
> Help!! I cannot decide which bracelet to get. I have narrowed it down to either MOP or all gold. I currently have the MOP sweet ear studs. The sales lady pointed out that the MOP is more delicate and the all gold can be worn in the shower or ocean. I'm torn because I love being able to wear jewelry almost all the time but feel the MOP is so classically Van Cleef.
> 
> Please help!!!


----------



## shmily101010

A newbie question: do you prefer to buy VCA in boutiques or in dept stores? Based on my current knowledge, you can return for full refund back to the original payment in dept stores but only store credit in online or local boutiques (correct me if I'm wrong). Given that returns are rare, this is not a big advantage. What about their difference in after-purchase service?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2578084
> 
> 
> Help!! I cannot decide which bracelet to get. I have narrowed it down to either MOP or all gold. I currently have the MOP sweet ear studs. The sales lady pointed out that the MOP is more delicate and the all gold can be worn in the shower or ocean. I'm torn because I love being able to wear jewelry almost all the time but feel the MOP is so classically Van Cleef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578087
> 
> View attachment 2578088
> 
> 
> Please help!!!


Get the one you love most and don't shower in it. 
Even if you could shower in it, why would you risk getting soap scum on your lovely pieces?


----------



## CATEYES

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2578084
> 
> 
> Help!! I cannot decide which bracelet to get. I have narrowed it down to either MOP or all gold. I currently have the MOP sweet ear studs. The sales lady pointed out that the MOP is more delicate and the all gold can be worn in the shower or ocean. I'm torn because I love being able to wear jewelry almost all the time but feel the MOP is so classically Van Cleef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578087
> 
> View attachment 2578088
> 
> 
> Please help!!!


Solid gold


----------



## CATEYES

texasgirliegirl said:


> get the one you love most and don't shower in it.
> Even if you could shower in it, why would you risk getting soap scum on your lovely pieces?


+1


----------



## elleestbelle

shmily101010 said:


> They are all beautiful, but I think MOP looks best on you.




Thanks!!! I think it looks the best too. I just worry that it might get scratched easily as a bracelet. Hoping MOP owners will chime in


----------



## elleestbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the one you love most and don't shower in it.
> 
> Even if you could shower in it, why would you risk getting soap scum on your lovely pieces?




Good point! I really love the look of the MOP  thanks!!!


----------



## dessert1st

I have a dilemma and I am hoping you wonderful VCA collectors could help me decide.  Because of the price increase I finally picked up my first VCA pieces.  I really am not a jewelry person BUT I have loved VCA's vintage for a long time after first seeing it about 5 years ago.  I didn't buy it then to my regret now.  So when I finally walked into the store and saw the prices, to my shock I decided I better start my collection asap before it gets worse (in less than a week).  

So, I bought WG turquoise earrings, WGMOP earrings and two 10 motif WGMOP.  I have spent quite a bit already but am contemplating picking up one more.  I can't decide between one 10 motif onyx or the WGMOP bracelet which can be used with the two 10s I bought.  Would love to get both but not sure I can swing it.  I was really surprised how well the onyx looked since I'm not typically a YG person.  Eventually I would get another 10 onyx because the look of a 20 suits my needs well. 

Anyone have any advice?  A 10 vintage onyx or WGMOP bracelet?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> I have a dilemma and I am hoping you wonderful VCA collectors could help me decide.  Because of the price increase I finally picked up my first VCA pieces.  I really am not a jewelry person BUT I have loved VCA's vintage for a long time after first seeing it about 5 years ago.  I didn't buy it then to my regret now.  So when I finally walked into the store and saw the prices, to my shock I decided I better start my collection asap before it gets worse (in less than a week).
> 
> So, I bought WG turquoise earrings, WGMOP earrings and two 10 motif WGMOP.  I have spent quite a bit already but am contemplating picking up one more.  I can't decide between one 10 motif onyx or the WGMOP bracelet which can be used with the two 10s I bought.  Would love to get both but not sure I can swing it.  I was really surprised how well the onyx looked since I'm not typically a YG person.  Eventually I would get another 10 onyx because the look of a 20 suits my needs well.
> 
> Anyone have any advice?  A 10 vintage onyx or WGMOP bracelet?  Thanks for your help!


Get the onyx. 
The percentage saved on that piece will be more than the bracelet. 
Onyx is a great piece. I have both and wear the onyx as a ten motif many times more often than my mop.


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the onyx.
> The percentage saved on that piece will be more than the bracelet.
> Onyx is a great piece. I have both and wear the onyx as a ten motif many times more often than my mop.





Thanks for your advice!  Actually the WGMOP bracelet is going up more on a percentage basis.  The bracelet is going from $3.7 to $4.15 and the onyx is going up $7.4 to $7.9.  The dollar amount difference is almost the same so that part is a wash.  However I have a feeling you're right about wearing the onyx more.  

In vintage pieces WG is going up significantly more than YG.  Ugh!


----------



## Bethc

I ask my SA about lapis all the time.  When I was in last week there was somebody corporate visiting from Paris.  He said they cannot source VCA quality lapis, so none coming in the near future.


----------



## chaneljewel

That stinks Bethc...I've been yearning for lapis too!


----------



## Jinsun

Suzie said:


> Either sounds beautiful, I don't know if onyx comes in varying shades I would imagine that it would be jet black. One of the ladies who owns onyx may be able to give you that info.
> 
> Sounds like you have a lovely collection.





texasgirliegirl said:


> Onyx is jet black with no color variation
> I would recommend the onyx sweets if you are sure that you want sweets.
> Any boutique can order the perlee hoops with the push backs.




Thank you ladies. I'm glad to hear there are no color variation for the onyx. I prefer the sweet size.  I will order them soon. I will pass on the hoops, I feel I have too many.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> Thanks for your advice!  Actually the WGMOP bracelet is going up more on a percentage basis.  The bracelet is going from $3.7 to $4.15 and the onyx is going up $7.4 to $7.9.  The dollar amount difference is almost the same so that part is a wash.  However I have a feeling you're right about wearing the onyx more.
> 
> In vintage pieces WG is going up significantly more than YG.  Ugh!


Interesting about the price increase. 
I had assumed the difference for a 10 motif would be more based on it's higher retail price. 
Have you heard how much the frivole collection is increasing?


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Interesting about the price increase.
> I had assumed the difference for a 10 motif would be more based on it's higher retail price.
> Have you heard how much the frivole collection is increasing?




Sorry, I haven't inquired about frivole since I focused on vintage.  Just to give you a comparison on how much WG is going up, my sales person told me the WGMOP 10 which is the same price as the onyx now is going up from $7.4 to $8.3.  They are really increasing WG a lot compared to YG.  And the earrings r going up $700 so I definitely had to pick it up.  Sigh...


----------



## NYTexan

Bethc said:


> I ask my SA about lapis all the time.  When I was in last week there was somebody corporate visiting from Paris.  He said they cannot source VCA quality lapis, so none coming in the near future.


----------



## Suzie

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2578084
> 
> 
> Help!! I cannot decide which bracelet to get. I have narrowed it down to either MOP or all gold. I currently have the MOP sweet ear studs. The sales lady pointed out that the MOP is more delicate and the all gold can be worn in the shower or ocean. I'm torn because I love being able to wear jewelry almost all the time but feel the MOP is so classically Van Cleef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578087
> 
> View attachment 2578088
> 
> 
> Please help!!!



I love the look of the all gold on you, but it has to be what you like.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dessert1st said:


> Sorry, I haven't inquired about frivole since I focused on vintage.  Just to give you a comparison on how much WG is going up, my sales person told me the WGMOP 10 which is the same price as the onyx now is going up from $7.4 to $8.3.  They are really increasing WG a lot compared to YG.  And the earrings r going up $700 so I definitely had to pick it up.  Sigh...




So, what are the YG going up? Specifically 10 motif carnelian.
Thanks!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Suzie said:


> I love the look of the all gold on you, but it has to be what you like.




Thanks! I just placed the order for the MOP since I love the contrast of it with my skin tone. It was a really tough decision and I kept going back and forth between the two!


----------



## smartsoh

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs

Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!


----------



## Fabulousity630

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!




Gorgeous! Please post pictures when you get it!!


----------



## CATEYES

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!


What an awesome first VCA necklace to purchase! It's spectacular!


----------



## dolphingirl

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!



Oh wow, that's an awesome piece.  Not frequently seen.


----------



## londondolly

dolphingirl said:


> I quickly went online to see it.  Here is the link:http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/article/4882/alhambra-in-sevres-porcelain
> 
> Any info as when it will come out?


These are sold exclusively only in Paris Vendome flagship! The 20 motif blue porcelain with diamonds is retailing at 54000 euros, and the single motif in yellow gold pendant necklace at 3250 euros.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!




Congrats smartsoh! 

Love the big motif ! Awesome first piece!


----------



## Florasun

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!



Beautiful! Smart girl to jump on it before the price increase. You are going to love it! I almost wish I had bought this one instead of my 20 motif.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dolphingirl said:


> Oh wow, that's an awesome piece.  Not frequently seen.


Great piece!!
Enjoy.


----------



## NYTexan

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!


Beautiful! Def post when you get it. Someone on the forum said the long magic pendant is coming out in MOP. Price increase or not when that comes out I want it. Love the big clover


----------



## Suzie

smartsoh said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARD79500/magic-alhambra-necklace-11-motifs
> 
> Bought my first necklace today! Yeah, I got this before the price hike!
> Joining this VCA addiction... So many pieces on my wish-list!!!



This necklace is stunning! Congrats.


----------



## dolphingirl

londondolly said:


> These are sold exclusively only in Paris Vendome flagship! The 20 motif blue porcelain with diamonds is retailing at 54000 euros, and the single motif in yellow gold pendant necklace at 3250 euros.



Those prices are a big "ouch" to me.  

Thank you for the info.


----------



## smartsoh

http://imgur.com/GcHURjA 

My necklace as shown in the link above. 

I saw the 20 motifs YG/MOP necklace in the boutique. It was gorgeous! I asked the SA whether he has the 11 motifs YG/MOP necklace.  He told me to wait and he went to his "store" and check. I waited for around 10 minutes. I was thinking there should be no stock for the necklace. VCA pieces are all hand made and stock is so limited! Who knows? He walked out from the "store" and he was holding the necklace! I "fell in love" and bought it on the spot. I feel you need to have a little luck in buying the "lucky" Alhambra necklace!


----------



## xianni

smartsoh said:


> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA
> 
> My necklace as shown in the link above.
> 
> I saw the 20 motifs YG/MOP necklace in the boutique. It was gorgeous! I asked the SA whether he has the 11 motifs YG/MOP necklace.  He told me to wait and he went to his "store" and check. I waited for around 10 minutes. I was thinking there should be no stock for the necklace. VCA pieces are all hand made and stock is so limited! Who knows? He walked out from the "store" and he was holding the necklace! I "fell in love" and bought it on the spot. I feel you need to have a little luck in buying the "lucky" Alhambra necklace!


Oh, it's a TDF piece!


----------



## callmelulu

Does anyone have intel on what perlee hoops are going up to with the increase?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!! 

My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set! 

Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!


----------



## xianni

so beautiful! Are they in different shades or cause of the lights? The earring seem more orange which I like most.


----------



## dialv

Love your completed set Sprinkles&Bling. My very first VCA piece was the carnelian heart bracelet.


----------



## elleestbelle

OMG! Congratulations!! Love your gorgeous carnelian set!!!



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551


----------



## lebagfairy

smartsoh said:


> http://imgur.com/GcHURjA



Congrats it's so pretty and different!




Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!


Congrats, love carnelian! I was actually thinking about getting these earrings as well.


----------



## stay_chic

I just got my vca in the mail today. So excited! 10 motif onyx. 

I have a silly question: how am I supposed to clean it? I was just checking it against light. No scratches, but I can see something that almost looks like water was on it and dried. Can I use a damp cloth to clean it? Did all of yours come very shiny? 

Maybe I am too cautious, but I just love it so much already.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

stay_chic said:


> I just got my vca in the mail today. So excited! 10 motif onyx.
> 
> I have a silly question: how am I supposed to clean it? I was just checking it against light. No scratches, but I can see something that almost looks like water was on it and dried. Can I use a damp cloth to clean it? Did all of yours come very shiny?
> 
> Maybe I am too cautious, but I just love it so much already.




Congrats! I use micro fiber cloth for cleaning pearls, provided by mikimoto , to wipe my MOP motifs. Can't advise on onyx.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Hi all VCA matrons!  

I was going to wait till May to purchase 5 motifs bracelet during my vacation but the price increase is this month.  I need to make a jump this week.  I am hoping that you could help me.  I have few questions for shorten bracelet.

My wrist is very tiny 14.5cm.  My LOVES are sz 16cm and loose.  

1)How many links will be removed to make 15cm?
2)If you purchase online at VCA website, do you make request of shorten during the check out? I have to order online so i can have sale tax break.
3)Does shorten complimentary? If not, how much are the fee?
4)How long does it takes to shorten?
5)Understand that VCA will not remove the clove from the bracelet to shorten down to 4 instead of 5 due the integrity of their piece.  Does anyone have your own jeweler removed one motif out of the bracelet? If you do, how does it look.


----------



## NYTexan

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551


Pretty!! You are the queen of hearts. So sweet.


----------



## CATEYES

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551


He he! Queen of hearts! That is too cute. You have a beautiful jewelry collection and VCA included This is a sweet little set


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> So, what are the YG going up? Specifically 10 motif carnelian.
> Thanks!!




Does anyone know? I haven't had the chance to pop into the boutique to ask yet.


----------



## einseine

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551




Lovely!  Congrats Sprinkles&Bling!!!  I love my carnelian studs so much and wear the every day.  I want heart set, too!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551



What a gorgeous set!


----------



## darkangel07760

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats! I use micro fiber cloth for cleaning pearls, provided by mikimoto , to wipe my MOP motifs. Can't advise on onyx.



Oooo just a microfiber cloth? Good idea for cleaning mother of pearl.


----------



## couturequeen

I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!


----------



## Jinsun

Anyone who shops at the Naples location can recommend a SA?  I usually deal with Carly but she's no longer there. She referred me to someone at the boca raton location but I'd rather stick with the Naples store. Thanks


----------



## Jinsun

couturequeen said:


> I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!



Those look great!  Enjoy ur new earrings


----------



## sarahll

Anyone know how much increase in 10 motif yg mop ? How about pave diamond frivole pendant?


----------



## sjunky13

Jinsun said:


> Anyone who shops at the Naples location can recommend a SA?  I usually deal with Carly but she's no longer there. She referred me to someone at the boca raton location but I'd rather stick with the Naples store. Thanks




Rosie is very very nice. She will send pics and is very helpful.


----------



## allure244

so happy to have gotten a malachite bracelet before the price increase... in addition to my UHG. will post when I am finally able to pick it up. excited to do a reveal! been waiting a few years to get this special piece.


----------



## Suzie

couturequeen said:


> I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!



They look lovely on you, I have the same pair and love them.


----------



## lovequality

couturequeen said:


> I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!


Congratulations! these are very beautiful. Xx


----------



## NYTexan

couturequeen said:


> I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!


Beautiful!! I am contemplating the YG. I have seen a few posts on the forum that these hurt after a days wear. How do they feel?


----------



## Suzie

NYTexan said:


> Beautiful!! I am contemplating the YG. I have seen a few posts on the forum that these hurt after a days wear. How do they feel?



I read that also but mine have never once hurt me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Beautiful!! I am contemplating the YG. I have seen a few posts on the forum that these hurt after a days wear. How do they feel?


Mine don't punch and I have the large size. 
They can always be adjusted if necessary.


----------



## couturequeen

NYTexan said:


> Beautiful!! I am contemplating the YG. I have seen a few posts on the forum that these hurt after a days wear. How do they feel?



Felt great. I had seen those comments too. Maybe VCA made a change if many were being sent for adjustments. Or the commenters don't typically wear these styles, so it was a personal adjustment. Or their pairs were too tight?

I wear this type of backing regularly. I am quite pleased with the closure. They are much more sturdy (have a harder snap) than my other omega/French back earrings. 

Thanks all!


----------



## pinktailcat

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551



Super lovely!! I love sweet in red! Do you know how much the price will be after the price increase? I might want to jump as well.....


----------



## pinktailcat

Bethc said:


> And I'm wearing my malachite today &#128154;&#128154;&#128154;
> 
> View attachment 2573084



Amazing........!!!!! You have such a gorgeous taste!!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Stuck deciding between the Turquoise Alhambra ring or the MOP. The rest of pieces are the MOP so not sure if I should stick with the MOP to get a complete set or if I should get Turquoise for a pop of color. Thoughts?


----------



## Metrowestmama

Oh, and does anyone have any modeling pics wearing the 10 motif MOP Vintage Alhambra wearing casual clothes? I just ordered it and am having second doubts as my wardrobe is super casual - jeans and shirts and not sure if it will be too much and I could put my $ towards something else in VCA.


----------



## CATEYES

Metrowestmama said:


> Stuck deciding between the Turquoise Alhambra ring or the MOP. The rest of pieces are the MOP so not sure if I should stick with the MOP to get a complete set or if I should get Turquoise for a pop of color. Thoughts?


I'd choose turquoise ring if rest of my collection was mop. And the necklace can go from jeans to ball gown if you want to. It's a very versatile piece IMHO. Wait til you get it to decide so you can try on with clothes.


----------



## Jinsun

sjunky13 said:


> Rosie is very very nice. She will send pics and is very helpful.



Thank you. Do u happen to have her cell no?  If you do, do u mind sending me a pm?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> Stuck deciding between the Turquoise Alhambra ring or the MOP. The rest of pieces are the MOP so not sure if I should stick with the MOP to get a complete set or if I should get Turquoise for a pop of color. Thoughts?


turquoise....if you can find a shade that you love.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> Oh, and does anyone have any modeling pics wearing the 10 motif MOP Vintage Alhambra wearing casual clothes? I just ordered it and am having second doubts as my wardrobe is super casual - jeans and shirts and not sure if it will be too much and I could put my $ towards something else in VCA.


The Vintage alhambra line is considered (by VCA) to be everyday jewelry.  It is not considered "high" jewelry.  It's perfect for casual wear and intended for everyday.


----------



## Metrowestmama

CATEYES said:


> I'd choose turquoise ring if rest of my collection was mop. And the necklace can go from jeans to ball gown if you want to. It's a very versatile piece IMHO. Wait til you get it to decide so you can try on with clothes.



Thanks Cateyes! I probably should stop worrying!


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> turquoise....if you can find a shade that you love.



Hmmm. Never thought there might be variations (which is silly for me not to think that since it is natural stone!)


----------



## bagladyseattle

couturequeen said:


> I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!



They are stunning on you. I am drooling over this pair.  Big congrats! Enjoy with great health.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I got on the train and placed my order yesterday for MOP 5-motifs bracelet.  The waiting part is so hard.


----------



## Suzie

Metrowestmama said:


> Stuck deciding between the Turquoise Alhambra ring or the MOP. The rest of pieces are the MOP so not sure if I should stick with the MOP to get a complete set or if I should get Turquoise for a pop of color. Thoughts?



I would get the turquoise ring for a pop of colour, I have it with a diamond and it really stands out and gets a lot of comments. I have MOP also.


----------



## Suzie

Metrowestmama said:


> Oh, and does anyone have any modeling pics wearing the 10 motif MOP Vintage Alhambra wearing casual clothes? I just ordered it and am having second doubts as my wardrobe is super casual - jeans and shirts and not sure if it will be too much and I could put my $ towards something else in VCA.



It looks fabulous with casual clothes and also dressy clothes.


----------



## paruparo

Got this in the mail today. I was so excited to receive it but as soon as i opened the box, i felt a bit let down. Not quite sure why. Maybe the color is different (darker) than what i envisioned it to be. Maybe it's the size... but i think its going back. Here's a quick pic though for all you VCA lovers  






On the flip side, my 10 motif, i love very much!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

paruparo said:


> Got this in the mail today. I was so excited to receive it but as soon as i opened the box, i felt a bit let down. Not quite sure why. Maybe the color is different (darker) than what i envisioned it to be. Maybe it's the size... but i think its going back. Here's a quick pic though for all you VCA lovers


I think the color is pretty. 
Were you not expecting the sweet size?


----------



## paruparo

texasgirliegirl said:


> I think the color is pretty.
> Were you not expecting the sweet size?



its the same size as the motifs on my onyx necklace but i guess you are right about me not expecting this sizewise. It looks amazing in fellow tpf members that have it, but i think it looks "lost" on me. Im just so surprised i didnt like it. But i guess thats why its always a good thing to try before you buy. Unfortunately, no VCA closeby. At least i can return it for a full refund


----------



## dessert1st

paruparo said:


> Got this in the mail today. I was so excited to receive it but as soon as i opened the box, i felt a bit let down. Not quite sure why. Maybe the color is different (darker) than what i envisioned it to be. Maybe it's the size... but i think its going back. Here's a quick pic though for all you VCA lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, my 10 motif, i love very much!





I think the necklace is beautiful and I love turquoise. I have never tried that one on because my local store doesn't have it available and for me WG works is a little better color wise.  Do you think it isn't enough of a substantial or fuller look like your 10 motif?  Also, have you considered trying it on with more contrasting clothing colors that are more neutral like gray and black?  Maybe it would make the color pop more.  Against your denim jacket in the pic it just sort of blends in and gets lost maybe? I was browsing the forum and someone posted a pic of hers but she was wearing a dark grey shirt with it and it looked great.  Just some thoughts.


----------



## smalls

paruparo said:


> its the same size as the motifs on my onyx necklace but i guess you are right about me not expecting this sizewise. It looks amazing in fellow tpf members that have it, but i think it looks "lost" on me. Im just so surprised i didnt like it. But i guess thats why its always a good thing to try before you buy. Unfortunately, no VCA closeby. At least i can return it for a full refund



Wow the onyx necklace looks so stunning on you!  I think the turquoise is very nice also.  I agree with dessert maybe if you had on a more contrasting top color it would make the turquoise color pop a little more.  I don't think it looks too dainty- I think it looks like a great size on you.  Also maybe if the collar of the top you wear with is not as high as the one in the picture it would showcase the necklace more.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

paruparo said:


> its the same size as the motifs on my onyx necklace but i guess you are right about me not expecting this sizewise. It looks amazing in fellow tpf members that have it, but i think it looks "lost" on me. Im just so surprised i didnt like it. But i guess thats why its always a good thing to try before you buy. Unfortunately, no VCA closeby. At least i can return it for a full refund


You might be happier with a magic pendant. 
I love your pendant but it looks too short on your neck. 
That's great that you can return it.


----------



## paruparo

dessert1st said:


> I think the necklace is beautiful and I love turquoise. I have never tried that one on because my local store doesn't have it available and for me WG works is a little better color wise.  Do you think it isn't enough of a substantial or fuller look like your 10 motif?  Also, have you considered trying it on with more contrasting clothing colors that are more neutral like gray and black?  Maybe it would make the color pop more.  Against your denim jacket in the pic it just sort of blends in and gets lost maybe? I was browsing the forum and someone posted a pic of hers but she was wearing a dark grey shirt with it and it looked great.  Just some thoughts.




Good suggestion, I will try it on with different tops and see if it "pops" more for me then. I think you are right, I like the fuller look of the 10 motif.



smalls said:


> Wow the onyx necklace looks so stunning on you!  I think the turquoise is very nice also.  I agree with dessert maybe if you had on a more contrasting top color it would make the turquoise color pop a little more.  I don't think it looks too dainty- I think it looks like a great size on you.  Also maybe if the collar of the top you wear with is not as high as the one in the picture it would showcase the necklace more.




Thank you! When I bought the 10 motif onyx, it was quite unexpected because I always thought it would be too much on me. But I've been wearing it almost daily since February, so it has definitely become one of my faves!



texasgirliegirl said:


> You might be happier with a magic pendant.
> I love your pendant but it looks too short on your neck.
> That's great that you can return it.





It's a 16" (which is pretty much a choker on my thick neck lol). All my other necklaces are at least 18" so that may also be why it feels off to me. You may be right that I would like the look of a Magic Alhambra more... I have a work trip to NYC coming up, so I will try it then if I make it to the VCA store there!


P.S. It's a pre-loved piece from a consignment store so I am able to return it.


----------



## I'll take two

Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
What a pleasant Easter surprise .
It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .


----------



## paruparo

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .





That is beyond gorgeous! I am very excited for you, hope it gets to you soon!


----------



## I'll take two

paruparo said:


> That is beyond gorgeous! I am very excited for you, hope it gets to you soon!



Thanks .
Love your ten motif as well .i hadn't read the thread before posting as I was so excited to receive my news .
With regard to the pendant I agree with TGG that the Magic is a great size to own


----------



## CATEYES

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .


Holy smokes that is a very special ring!! Happy Easter to you!


----------



## dessert1st

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> 
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> 
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> 
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .





That is really beautiful!  How fun that something you have waited so long for has arrived.  Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## lovequality

Hi everyone,

I am new here in the USA and please i need your help (sorry if this is a stupid question). I don't really have any reward cards or store credit cards yet (i don't know what is holding me). Someone I met told me that they bought their VCA sweet Alhambra MOP earnings from the reward they got from NM card. I thought one can get 1% back (e.g with saks card spend $5,000 and you get $50 gift card). I don't think the person shops that much ...is it possible to get this kind of huge return from store credit cards? (i asked the person how they did it but i didn't get a reply  

thanks for letting me know...btw is it worth to have Saks reward card (if i spend on average about $5,000 per year?) TIA. Xx


----------



## kowloontong

paruparo said:


> Got this in the mail today. I was so excited to receive it but as soon as i opened the box, i felt a bit let down. Not quite sure why. Maybe the color is different (darker) than what i envisioned it to be. Maybe it's the size... but i think its going back. Here's a quick pic though for all you VCA lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, my 10 motif, i love very much!




Agree with others, maybe you should try the Magic size?
I own the vintage size single motif in wg, it was my 1st purchase, but I rarely wear it now.


----------



## kowloontong

Hi Ladies,
Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
medium Alhambra watch in YG.


----------



## dessert1st

kowloontong said:


> Agree with others, maybe you should try the Magic size?
> 
> I own the vintage size single motif in wg, it was my 1st purchase, but I rarely wear it now.




Looks very lovely on you!  Enjoy it!


----------



## stay_chic

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .



I'll take two.  This is gorgeous. It will be a great addition to your already impressive collection!


----------



## stay_chic

kowloontong said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
> medium Alhambra watch in YG.



Congrats!  Beautiful.


----------



## stay_chic

paruparo said:


> Got this in the mail today. I was so excited to receive it but as soon as i opened the box, i felt a bit let down. Not quite sure why. Maybe the color is different (darker) than what i envisioned it to be. Maybe it's the size... but i think its going back. Here's a quick pic though for all you VCA lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, my 10 motif, i love very much!



I know exactly what you mean.  I recently tried on the 10 motif and single pendant and much prefer the 10 motif onyx.  I tried on the carnelian and thought the bright color would help as a single motif, but I just felt it got lost and it didn't blow me away like the 10 motif did.  So I decided if I really want carnelian, I will save up for a 10 motif down the road and pass on the vintage single pendant.


----------



## stay_chic

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats! I use micro fiber cloth for cleaning pearls, provided by mikimoto , to wipe my MOP motifs. Can't advise on onyx.



thank you mad_for_chanel.  I used a micro fiber cloth and it worked well.  Thank you!


----------



## stay_chic

couturequeen said:


> I've been contemplating these for many years and finally pulled the trigger. Tried them on each time I traveled and came across them in a boutique. Introducing my new Frivole! I wore them as soon as they arrived. They're like happy little mirrors!



the earrings are stunning!  If I can get one pair of VCA earrings, it would be the frivole.  But too bad my piercing doesn't exist anymore after it closed itself and I worry about losing them/uncomfort as a clip on vs. post.  Maybe one day I can re-pierce my ears. They are just so sensitive.


----------



## Jinsun

kowloontong said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
> medium Alhambra watch in YG.





Ooh a watch, don't see many of those. Congrats it's lovely!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kowloontong said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
> medium Alhambra watch in YG.


Beautiful watch. Is it navy or black ?
Love your avatar.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .


You must be THRILLED!!!!
Enjoy


----------



## texasgirliegirl

stay_chic said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I recently tried on the 10 motif and single pendant and much prefer the 10 motif onyx.  I tried on the carnelian and thought the bright color would help as a single motif, but I just felt it got lost and it didn't blow me away like the 10 motif did.  So I decided if I really want carnelian, I will save up for a 10 motif down the road and pass on the vintage single pendant.


I don't feel that you really can compare the two. 
The ten motifs are stunning in a different way. 
I've collected quite a few 10/20 motifs and now I wouldn't mind a single pendant for those occasions when a ten motif might be a bit much. 
The wish list never ends.....


----------



## dialv

What a gorgeous ring I'll take two.  I can't wait to see the modeling pic, it is going to sparkle like mad I bet.


----------



## dialv

kowloontong what a pretty watch.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .



This ring is stunning and what a marvellous addition to your already amazing collection.


----------



## Suzie

kowloontong said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
> medium Alhambra watch in YG.



This is a special piece and looks so lovely with your necklace.


----------



## dolphingirl

kowloontong said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
> medium Alhambra watch in YG.



Beautiful, beautiful!

I still remember your other gorgeous VCA pieces.  I go back to those pictures from time to time just to admire.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

stay_chic said:


> thank you mad_for_chanel.  I used a micro fiber cloth and it worked well.  Thank you!




You are most welcome stay_chic


----------



## PhoenixH

Dear VCA friends, have gone ahead and bitten the pave bullet before the price increase! I decided to go for the magic pave ring and I love how it sparkles! I also added a 5 motif malachite bracelet which my SA managed to find in a color tone that is similar to my existing 10 + 5 so that I can now wear my malachite as a 20 motif length which I love! Will try and figure out how to post pictures soon. My lovely SA also gifted me with a bottle of champagne! Meanwhile, I am already plotting my next purchase... Would really love a 20 motif YG mop next! I should really stop visiting this forum!


----------



## PhoenixH

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .


So beautiful and sparkly!!! Can't wait for modeling photos!


----------



## PhoenixH

kowloontong said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just want to share my purchase before the price hike,
> medium Alhambra watch in YG.


Love how the watch looks on you! Congrats!


----------



## sbelle

It's a little like Christmas here!  I just received two special pairs of earclips.  I am terrible at modeling shots but here's a try at the first.......

The newly released small Cosmos earclips with white mop and diamonds set in rose gold.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> It's a little like Christmas here!  I just received two special pairs of earclips.  I am terrible at modeling shots but here's a try at the first.......
> 
> The newly released small Cosmos earclips with white mop and diamonds set in rose gold.


Beautiful, Sbelle!!
My, oh my ....how I would love to raid your jewelry box.....
Do your daughters realize what an amazing collection you have ?


----------



## sbelle

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful, Sbelle!!
> My, oh my ....how I would love to raid your jewelry box.....
> Do your daughters realize what an amazing collection you have ?



lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!



And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them. 

In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.

I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> It's a little like Christmas here!  I just received two special pairs of earclips.  I am terrible at modeling shots but here's a try at the first.......
> 
> The newly released small Cosmos earclips with white mop and diamonds set in rose gold.



How lovely!  You have amazing collection. 

Are they the same size as Cosmo pave? Can you post a picture of the front of the earrings?  Thank you.


----------



## dolphingirl

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!



Yes, yes, definitely hold on to it no matter what!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!


The very best heirlooms ever!!!


----------



## sbelle

dolphingirl said:


> How lovely!  You have amazing collection.
> 
> Are they the same size as Cosmo pave? Can you post a picture of the front of the earrings?  Thank you.



Thank you!


The ones I got are the same size as the small Cosmos pave as you can see in the other picture I just posted.  They come in a larger size which I am guessing is the same size as the pave medium.


----------



## dolphingirl

Both pairs are lovely! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!


Gorgeous!!!!
Love them both!!!!


----------



## wren

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!



Sooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dessert1st

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!





Beautiful!  Such wonderful collection!!   Will you adopt me please, pretty please?  Lol!  Enjoy it and wear frequently!


----------



## dialv

Beautiful earrings sbelle. I have all boys and I hope one day to have nice daugters in law to get my things.


----------



## Bethc

Went to visit VCA NYC today, in case you're thinking of getting something, they are closed tomorrow.  PM me if you need an SA


----------



## texasgirliegirl

For those of you who have been collecting VCA for a while, looking back would you have purchased anything different?  I, for example, would have been less intent on matching earrings to necklaces. 
In retrospect I wish that I had purchased the vintage yg earrings in yg pave rather than the plain yg.


----------



## xoxo1858

Does anyone know which Neiman Marcus stores carries VCA? thanks


----------



## Bethc

Played with the new onyx cosmos ring... I didn't get it today, but I think it's in my future!


----------



## Jinsun

xoxo1858 said:


> Does anyone know which Neiman Marcus stores carries VCA? thanks



Atlanta and Charlotte I know of that carries vca


----------



## Jinsun

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!



Wow wow wow!!!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!




Absolutely amazing!!  So perfect!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## I'll take two

Thanks ladies I will post some more pics when my ring arrives which I am hoping will be Thursday or Friday .





Bethc said:


> Played with the new onyx cosmos ring... I didn't get it today, but I think it's in
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585564



That looks lovely with your watch The between the finger is also gorgeous .



sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> Congrats
> Cosmos earrings are beautiful in any colour gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have been collecting VCA for a while, looking back would you have purchased anything different?  I, for example, would have been less intent on matching earrings to necklaces.
> In retrospect I wish that I had purchased the vintage yg earrings in yg pave rather than the plain yg.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good question .
> I think the one thing I would would change is my diamond motif perlee earrings just because I have not worn them hardly at all and don't know why as I like them .
> At the moment I am looking to buy what will likely be my last piece of VCA and am torn between rose gold Cosmos pendant or the Long Magic diamond pave pendant which is being launched around November .
Click to expand...


----------



## lebagfairy

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!


Thanks for sharing, what stunning pieces. Exciting to see real life pics of the new collection. You have the best VCA stuff!


----------



## allure244

xoxo1858 said:


> Does anyone know which Neiman Marcus stores carries VCA? thanks



San Francisco


----------



## lovequality

I can't believe that i watched on hulu richkids of Beverly hills just to get inspired from Roxy. I love how Roxy layers her VCA, it just looks fabulous on her!


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> For those of you who have been collecting VCA for a while, looking back would you have purchased anything different?  I, for example, would have been less intent on matching earrings to necklaces.
> In retrospect I wish that I had purchased the vintage yg earrings in yg pave rather than the plain yg.


I am so glad you said this. It confirms what I have been thinking. I just posted on the other thread about VCA that I found out today I got one of the last YG Frivoles at NM. Thanks to you and everyone else that posted feedback you helped me with the decision to not go matchy matchy on the earrings. I appreciate everyone's honesty and I hope I will love them with the MOP and other necklaces in the future as much as everyone else that gave advice. Will get them next week and post.


----------



## Bethc

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats to everyone who has acquired new goodies pre-price increase!!!
> 
> My little addition to complete my Sweet Carnelian Heart set!
> 
> Sweet Carnelian Heart necklace in rose gold!!! I love it, hubby joked that I'm the queen of hearts now lol!
> 
> View attachment 2580550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580551




So pretty, congrats!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'll take two said:


> Thanks ladies I will post some more pics when my ring arrives which I am hoping will be Thursday or Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks lovely with your watch The between the finger is also gorgeous .
> 
> 
> 
> sbelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> Congrats
> Cosmos earrings are beautiful in any colour gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good question .
> I think the one thing I would would change is my diamond motif perlee earrings just because I have not worn them hardly at all and don't know why as I like them .
> At the moment I am looking to buy what will likely be my last piece of VCA and am torn between rose gold Cosmos pendant or the Long Magic diamond pave pendant which is being launched around November .
> 
> 
> 
> Long magic pave pendant ?
> Omg!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> I am so glad you said this. It confirms what I have been thinking. I just posted on the other thread about VCA that I found out today I got one of the last YG Frivoles at NM. Thanks to you and everyone else that posted feedback you helped me with the decision to not go matchy matchy on the earrings. I appreciate everyone's honesty and I hope I will love them with the MOP and other necklaces in the future as much as everyone else that gave advice. Will get them next week and post.


Trust me, you are going to LOVE these earrings !!!
Did you buy the small or the large?
You can't go wrong with either. 
Have you seen them featured in the latest NM catalogue?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

xoxo1858 said:


> Does anyone know which Neiman Marcus stores carries VCA? thanks


Houston


----------



## stay_chic

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don't feel that you really can compare the two.
> The ten motifs are stunning in a different way.
> I've collected quite a few 10/20 motifs and now I wouldn't mind a single pendant for those occasions when a ten motif might be a bit much.
> The wish list never ends.....



Texasgirliegirl - I have been reading over the thread over the past few weekends.  You have an amazing collection!  

I see your point.  A few of my friends started with the onyx and carnelian single pendant and said it is perfect for more casual occasions. For me, it just didn't pop the way the 10 did.  Perhaps over time I will learn to appreciate the simpleness  

The wish list never ends.  That is for sure!


----------



## stay_chic

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!



Beautiful.  sbelle - your have the most wonderful earrings collection!


----------



## I'll take two

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'll take two said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I will post some more pics when my ring arrives which I am hoping will be Thursday or Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks lovely with your watch The between the finger is also gorgeous .
> 
> 
> Long magic pave pendant ?
> Omg!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it s going to be available in rose gold but I am not sure about white or yellow gold .
> I love the idea of the long length but then I dither and think the cosmos is so pretty.
> I don't have a long pendant so I guess the long Magic maybe a good choice
> Do you have a long one ? And if so do you wear it long or short the most ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!



Sbelle, love your collection and what stunning additions.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Played with the new onyx cosmos ring... I didn't get it today, but I think it's in my future!
> 
> View attachment 2585564



This is stunning and right up my alley, do you know the price point Bethc?


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> This is stunning and right up my alley, do you know the price point Bethc?




Me too!!  The ring is $13k, my SA said that the price for this collection would not be going up on Monday because it's new.


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> Me too!!  The ring is $13k, my SA said that the price for this collection would not be going up on Monday because it's new.



Thank you, it certainly is beautiful.


----------



## kowloontong

sbelle said:


> It's a little like Christmas here!  I just received two special pairs of earclips.  I am terrible at modeling shots but here's a try at the first.......
> 
> The newly released small Cosmos earclips with white mop and diamonds set in rose gold.



Look lovely on you! MOP and rose gold, what is lovey combination.


----------



## kowloontong

texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful watch. Is it navy or black ?
> Love your avatar.



Thanks! It is navy.


----------



## kowloontong

PhoenixH, Jinsun, dialv, Suzie, dolphingirl

Thanks for your compliments. I love the fact that it matches well with my other VCA pieces and is a day to night watch.


----------



## Suzie




----------



## PhoenixH

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!


Both pairs are to die for!


----------



## PhoenixH

Bethc said:


> Played with the new onyx cosmos ring... I didn't get it today, but I think it's in my future!
> 
> View attachment 2585564


It goes so well with your watch!


----------



## smalls

Bethc said:


> Played with the new onyx cosmos ring... I didn't get it today, but I think it's in my future!
> 
> View attachment 2585564



This ring is so stunning!  It looks gorgeous with the black Chanel watch!  I hope you can get this in the future it looks great on you.


----------



## MS1222

sbelle said:


> lol funny you should say that because I just pulled my 22 year old aside and told her if anything happens to me remember where the jewelry is.  And hold onto it whether you like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the other goodie!  Some of you may remember that last year when they discontinued the Cosmos earclip and made it special order only, I waffled  back and forth trying to decide if I wanted a small or medium.   Truth be told it was more I wanted the medium but couldn't figure out who would pay for them.
> 
> In the end I decided on the small yg but by then they were sold out.  So at the beginning of December I ordered the smalls and surprise, surprise I received them yesterday --the same day as the white mop, diamond ones.
> 
> I like having both as I think the all diamonds are a wow and the white mop ones are a little more subdued wow!




 			 			Both pairs are lovely! !


----------



## MS1222

I love the all gold one~~so pretty!





elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2578084
> 
> 
> Help!! I cannot decide which bracelet to get. I have narrowed it down to either MOP or all gold. I currently have the MOP sweet ear studs. The sales lady pointed out that the MOP is more delicate and the all gold can be worn in the shower or ocean. I'm torn because I love being able to wear jewelry almost all the time but feel the MOP is so classically Van Cleef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578087
> 
> View attachment 2578088
> 
> 
> Please help!!!


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Trust me, you are going to LOVE these earrings !!!
> Did you buy the small or the large?
> You can't go wrong with either.
> Have you seen them featured in the latest NM catalogue?


The large. Haven't seen the catalog. Will def check it out


----------



## NYTexan

Suzie said:


> View attachment 2586091


----------



## Suzie

NYTexan said:


> Great modeling pic  thanks for sharing some inspiration. I am counting the days for mine you arrive.



Wow, sorry posted from my iPhone, didn't realise the photo would be so large and my face would look so bad.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> View attachment 2586091


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> They look really pretty Suzie.
> Wish it was warm enough to go to the beach here but unfortunately the weather has taken a turn for the worst



Autumn has started here but it is was so beautifully warm day today and a magic day. Bondi Beach was packed with people swimming.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Autumn has starter here but it is was so beautifully warm today and a magic day. Bondi Beach was packed with people swimming.



Must me lovely living close to Bondi Beach even though you don't have a VCA close . It looks wonderful in pictures.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Must me lovely living close to Bondi Beach . It looks wonderful in pictures.



It is, I live closer to Coogee Beach which I prefer as it is smaller with a more of a village feel.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> It is, I live closer to Coogee Beach which I prefer as it is smaller with a mor village feel.



Not heard of that but will take a look on google.
Do you think you will try the new Cosmos ring when you next manage to visit a store ?
My daughter loves both the mop and the Onyx so might think about getting her one for her 21st . Not sure which as they are both pretty . The onyx might be more practical for a ring as it is eye catching and a more durable stone .


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Not heard of that but will take a look on google.
> Do you think you will try the new Cosmos ring when you next manage to visit a store ?
> My daughter loves both the mop and the Onyx so might think about getting her one for her 21st . Not sure which as they are both pretty . The onyx might be more practical for a ring as it is eye catching and a more durable stone .



I am travelling overseas in July so I will definitely take a look at the new ring. Probably won't have the funds though but you never know.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I am travelling overseas in July so I will definitely take a look at the new ring. Probably won't have the funds though but you never know.



Wish you luck with that then 
It is incredible that there are no VCA outlets in Australia ! I would have thought by now there should be at least a couple


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Wish you luck with that then
> It is incredible that there are no VCA outlets in Australia ! I would have thought by now there should be at least a couple



I know! Oh well, you don't see it much here, maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> I know! Oh well, you don't see it much here, maybe that is a good thing.



Just out of interest when I am next in London I will ask about Australia.
It has got to be on the horizon at some point you would think ..


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> Just out of interest when I am next in London I will ask about Australia.
> It has got to be on the horizon at some point you would think ..



Thank you, you are so sweet. Hopefully, I will be lucky enough to pick something up in Dubai on my way through in July. At least Dubai is tax free. That is where I bought my starter necklace, the MOP single frivole necklace.


----------



## bags to die for

Australia is being considered as part of their expansion plans. I've asked, Suzie!


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> Thank you, you are so sweet. Hopefully, I will be lucky enough to pick something up in Dubai on my way through in July. At least Dubai is tax free. That is where I bought my starter necklace, the MOP single frivole necklace.


So are you  Have a lovely time . We are hoping to go to Hawaii later this year which will be the furthest I have ever travelled . A lot of ladies here ( you included ) have said how lovely Hawaii is so as it is my 50th this year we thought we would go.



bags to die for said:


> Australia is being considered as part of their expansion plans. I've asked, Suzie!



An answer already thanks . Not before time 

Wonder where it will be ? Sydney ? Several stores .


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Australia is being considered as part of their expansion plans. I've asked, Suzie!



That would be cool.


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> So are you  Have a lovely time . We are hoping to go to Hawaii later this year which will be the furthest I have ever travelled . A lot of ladies here ( you included ) have said how lovely Hawaii is so as it is my 50th this year we thought we would go.
> 
> 
> 
> An answer already thanks . Not before time
> 
> Wonder where it will be ? Sydney ? Several stores .



You will love Hawaii, it is just beautiful and the weather is lovely.


----------



## I'll take two

Suzie said:


> You will love Hawaii, it is just beautiful and the weather is lovely.



I remember you saying last year and Kim Mac said the same .
It sounds silly but I have always wanted to go since  watching Magnum and Hawaii five O when I was younger .

Just out of interest what do you think between the cosmos pendant in rosé gold or the new rose gold Magic pave long pendant ?
TIA


----------



## NYTexan

I'll take two said:


> texasgirliegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it s going to be available in rose gold but I am not sure about white or yellow gold .
> I love the idea of the long length but then I dither and think the cosmos is so pretty.
> I don't have a long pendant so I guess the long Magic maybe a good choice
> Do you have a long one ? And if so do you wear it long or short the most ?
> 
> 
> 
> Long magic pave pendant. OMG that will be amazing!!! Someone else on the forum said a long MOP pendant was coming too. Do you know if that will be in November as well? I am definitely going to purchase. I have seen the malachite and letterwood...they are beautiful but I would wear the MOP everyday. Love long necklaces. I also love the option to wear it short and long.
Click to expand...


----------



## sbelle

Suzie said:


> View attachment 2586091


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Hello ladies,
I felt in love with the new cosmos white gold / onyx ring .
Anyone know the price tags for the in between the finger ring?
TIA


----------



## dessert1st

I'll take two said:


> So are you  Have a lovely time . We are hoping to go to Hawaii later this year which will be the furthest I have ever travelled . A lot of ladies here ( you included ) have said how lovely Hawaii is so as it is my 50th this year we thought we would go.
> 
> 
> 
> An answer already thanks . Not before time
> 
> Wonder where it will be ? Sydney ? Several stores .





You will love Hawaii, trust me, I know!!  So many great things about it, sights, beaches, people, culture and on and on.  Just thought I'd mention, not that I'm saying it's unsafe, but do NOT leave anything valuable in your rental car.  That would be my only caution. Since you have so many beautiful VCA pieces I don't want anything to happen to it.  Otherwise you will enjoy your vacation.  And depending on how long you go, visit more than one island. They are all similar (weather, mountains and beach) but have different things to offer and different personalities.


----------



## pedsdds

hello! would any of you lovely VCA ladies that have the vintage pave diamond alhambra earclips mind sharing either modeling pictures and/or opinions (ie. would you buy them again, do you wear them daily or for more formal events, etc)??


----------



## Suzie

I'll take two said:


> I remember you saying last year and Kim Mac said the same .
> It sounds silly but I have always wanted to go since  watching Magnum and Hawaii five O when I was younger .
> 
> Just out of interest what do you think between the cosmos pendant in rosé gold or the new rose gold Magic pave long pendant ?
> TIA



They both sound gorgeous and especially the rose gold pave pendant. I need a photo to see what it looks like.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pedsdds said:


> hello! would any of you lovely VCA ladies that have the vintage pave diamond alhambra earclips mind sharing either modeling pictures and/or opinions (ie. would you buy them again, do you wear them daily or for more formal events, etc)??


I don't have them but wish I had bought them instead of the plain yg. 
Stunning earrings that transition very well from day to night. 
Einseine and Sbelle have posted photos of their earrings. 
Try searching the thread.


----------



## smalls

Looks like the prices have officially increased on the vca website.  As I read here before someone mentioned that white gold would go up more than yellow gold.  It's true for example the vintage alhambra mop single station in yellow gold went up by $150 but the white gold went up by $300 so they are no longer the same price.


----------



## dolphingirl

smalls said:


> Looks like the prices have officially increased on the vca website.  As I read here before someone mentioned that white gold would go up more than yellow gold.  It's true for example the vintage alhambra mop single station in yellow gold went up by $150 but the white gold went up by $300 so they are no longer the same price.



  $300?  That's quite a lot!  Glad to hear that so many members here snatched up some nice pieces before the increase.


----------



## NYTexan

smalls said:


> Looks like the prices have officially increased on the vca website.  As I read here before someone mentioned that white gold would go up more than yellow gold.  It's true for example the vintage alhambra mop single station in yellow gold went up by $150 but the white gold went up by $300 so they are no longer the same price.


Yes my SA said the same thing the white gold and anything with pave would go up more. Just checked Cartier, their increases went into effect as well.


----------



## MangoMochi

10 motif onyx goes up 650????????


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Looks like the prices have officially increased on the vca website.  As I read here before someone mentioned that white gold would go up more than yellow gold.  It's true for example the vintage alhambra mop single station in yellow gold went up by $150 but the white gold went up by $300 so they are no longer the same price.



Wow, I wonder why the difference?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow, I wonder why the difference?


I wonder if it's because of the rhodium plating?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> I wonder if it's because of the rhodium plating?



Probably so, I want to get a single motif necklace. But I prefer the yellow gold anyway.


----------



## Metrowestmama

stay_chic said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I recently tried on the 10 motif and single pendant and much prefer the 10 motif onyx.  I tried on the carnelian and thought the bright color would help as a single motif, but I just felt it got lost and it didn't blow me away like the 10 motif did.  So I decided if I really want carnelian, I will save up for a 10 motif down the road and pass on the vintage single pendant.



Both look absolutely fabulous on you. I think there's a place for both in your wardrobe! But if it doesn't wow you, I agree that you should put that $ toward a 10 motif. But I personally l am a fan of the motifs in the neutrals and the pendants in the colors but that just me.


----------



## Metrowestmama

smalls said:


> Looks like the prices have officially increased on the vca website.  As I read here before someone mentioned that white gold would go up more than yellow gold.  It's true for example the vintage alhambra mop single station in yellow gold went up by $150 but the white gold went up by $300 so they are no longer the same price.



It is so hard to get WG pieces from them anyway. They don't have as much of a selection compared to RG & YG so you'd think they'd hit that harder in $^.


----------



## Metrowestmama

sbelle said:


> It's a little like Christmas here!  I just received two special pairs of earclips.  I am terrible at modeling shots but here's a try at the first.......
> 
> The newly released small Cosmos earclips with white mop and diamonds set in rose gold.



One word: Gorgeous


----------



## karylicious

Can anyone tell me if the LARGE frivole earrings exist in WG? I've seen the small but never the large... Thanks


----------



## ohsohappy

karylicious said:


> Can anyone tell me if the LARGE frivole earrings exist in WG? I've seen the small but never the large... Thanks


I don't think so.  Only small


----------



## ohsohappy

Hi, all 
This price increase stirred me up so I purchased some items but I am not sure I made a good decision. 
If you have time, could you share your opinion please? 
 In terms of Alhambra, I have 10 motifs MOP WG, Onyx, Plain YG, 20 motifs Pink porcelain RG and Navy porcelain bracelet and don't have any earrings.  
(For references, I have small WG Cosmos, small Lotus, pave Frivol, large YG Frivol earrings. )

I always thought about Alhambra earings but didn't get one cause I thought Alhambra earrings are more expensive than necklaces (I don't know where this logic came from....probably I just counted the number of motifs and compared lol. Anyhow I thought that way)
So this time I focused on earrings and initially went for magic pave WG earclips and perlee clover diamonds earring. 
But when I came back home, I couldn't have a peaceful mind. I kept thinking I need something basic and if I don't purchase this time, probably I cannot escape from thoughts(I need basic lol)....so next day I changed from Perlee clover earring to 10 motives plain YG necklace (so I could connect it to my previous 10 to make 20. my logic was...I rarely use 10 YG plain so if I make it 20, then it would be more useful)+ Magic MOP YG earrings+sweet YG Turquoise earstuds by paying a bit more.   
Eventually, instead of Perlee clover earrings==> 10 plain YG nec + Magic MOP YG earrings + Sweet YG Tur, I purchased

Other options could be 
1. 10 Plain YG and 10 WG( so I could make both 20 motifs with my previous items)
2. 10 Plain YG and Magic 2 motifs YG MOP
3. Sweet earstuds are too small, so I should change it to something(single motif necklace which I don't have)

I am not sure I did the right choice.  None of recent purchased items are shipped yet so still I could change.  
Could you share your opinion and advice please? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Suzie

karylicious said:


> Can anyone tell me if the LARGE frivole earrings exist in WG? I've seen the small but never the large... Thanks



No they don't, only in YG.


----------



## Bethc

One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;




Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ohsohappy

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;


Looks very very nice!  Congrats~


----------



## smalls

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;



I love this look!  Congrats on the gold bracelet!


----------



## CATEYES

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;


This looks sooooo pretty together Beth! No last minute purchases for me...although my birthday is coming up.... Just got another boy woc I need to post a pic in that area. DH said last Chanel for a while-he's amusing. He he! I think I need to focus more on jewelry though and VCA malachite has been in the forefront of my mind for a while. That's thanks to your pics Beth!!


----------



## lebagfairy

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;


Wow Beth we are on the same page! I just got the malachite bracelet and have been lusting over the malachite KDT, love the combo and looks great with your latest bracelet.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the look of the bracelets together, Bethc.   Pretty!


----------



## Suzie

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;



Just gorgeous, they compliment one another beautifully.


----------



## lebagfairy

I saved the prices of a few items to see how large the increases would be so that I can plan for future increases as well. (A little to VCA obsessed...I know :/) I thought some of you may be interested in how the prices moved. Frivole increases below.


----------



## lebagfairy

Below are price increases for Vintage Alhambra. Looks like MOP and pink gold were hit the hardest. Prices for turquoise before the increase may be a bit off as I was not always differentiating between yg/wg.


There is an error in the chart the MOP WG 20 motif is $16,600.


----------



## smalls

lebagfairy said:


> Below are price increases for Vintage Alhambra. Looks like MOP and pink gold were hit the hardest. Prices for turquoise before the increase may be a bit off as I was not always differentiating between yg/wg.
> 
> 
> There is an error in the chart the MOP WG 20 motif is $16,600.



Wow.  Great job doing a comparison.  Thanks for posting this it makes it much easier to see the increase across the different vintage items.


----------



## lebagfairy

smalls said:


> Wow.  Great job doing a comparison.  Thanks for posting this it makes it much easier to see the increase across the different vintage items.


You're welcome  I wanted to know the increase and prices across different materials for myself and thought maybe some people on this thread would be interested


----------



## Metrowestmama

Bethc said:


> Thank you, the pattern is also available in gold and platinum.



Totally random but wondering about your perfume bottles. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bethc

Metrowestmama said:


> Totally random but wondering about your perfume bottles. GORGEOUS!




Thank you!  They are Bond No 9, they do special LE Swarovski bottles.


----------



## Metrowestmama

ohsohappy said:


> Hi, all
> This price increase stirred me up so I purchased some items but I am not sure I made a good decision.
> If you have time, could you share your opinion please?
> In terms of Alhambra, I have 10 motifs MOP WG, Onyx, Plain YG, 20 motifs Pink porcelain RG and Navy porcelain bracelet and don't have any earrings.
> (For references, I have small WG Cosmos, small Lotus, pave Frivol, large YG Frivol earrings. )
> 
> I always thought about Alhambra earings but didn't get one cause I thought Alhambra earrings are more expensive than necklaces (I don't know where this logic came from....probably I just counted the number of motifs and compared lol. Anyhow I thought that way)
> So this time I focused on earrings and initially went for magic pave WG earclips and perlee clover diamonds earring.
> But when I came back home, I couldn't have a peaceful mind. I kept thinking I need something basic and if I don't purchase this time, probably I cannot escape from thoughts(I need basic lol)....so next day I changed from Perlee clover earring to 10 motives plain YG necklace (so I could connect it to my previous 10 to make 20. my logic was...I rarely use 10 YG plain so if I make it 20, then it would be more useful)+ Magic MOP YG earrings+sweet YG Turquoise earstuds by paying a bit more.
> Eventually, instead of Perlee clover earrings==> 10 plain YG nec + Magic MOP YG earrings + Sweet YG Tur, I purchased
> 
> Other options could be
> 1. 10 Plain YG and 10 WG( so I could make both 20 motifs with my previous items)
> 2. 10 Plain YG and Magic 2 motifs YG MOP
> 3. Sweet earstuds are too small, so I should change it to something(single motif necklace which I don't have)
> 
> I am not sure I did the right choice.  None of recent purchased items are shipped yet so still I could change.
> Could you share your opinion and advice please?
> Thank you so much!



Everything sounds great. I think that any of your purchases you'd have enjoyed. I'm not sure what else you have in your collection but maybe instead of the sweet turquoise, you could get a WG MOP 5 motif bracelet? Then you could add that to your 10 motif MOP WG to make longer from time to time as well as have a bracelet!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

karylicious said:


> Can anyone tell me if the LARGE frivole earrings exist in WG? I've seen the small but never the large... Thanks


They only offer the large in yg


----------



## graycat5

pedsdds said:


> hello! would any of you lovely VCA ladies that have the vintage pave diamond alhambra earclips mind sharing either modeling pictures and/or opinions (ie. would you buy them again, do you wear them daily or for more formal events, etc)??




Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!


----------



## ghoztz

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;


absolutely gorgeous!!   malachite matches so nicely with yg!  always enjoy looking at your stunning pieces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lebagfairy said:


> I saved the prices of a few items to see how large the increases would be so that I can plan for future increases as well. (A little to VCA obsessed...I know :/) I thought some of you may be interested in how the prices moved. Frivole increases below.







lebagfairy said:


> Below are price increases for Vintage Alhambra. Looks like MOP and pink gold were hit the hardest. Prices for turquoise before the increase may be a bit off as I was not always differentiating between yg/wg.
> 
> 
> There is an error in the chart the MOP WG 20 motif is $16,600.



This is wonderful - I have saved it. Thank you SO much! &#128144;


----------



## pedsdds

graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!



thank you so much graycat! they look gorgeous on you!! are they the larger size? that's a great point you made - you must've read my mind! I also have diamond studs that I usually always wear, but I can't help lusting over these and am trying to justify getting them


----------



## texasgirliegirl

graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!


Gorgeous!
Graycat, your enabling photos from years past helped lead me down this slippery VCA slope. 
Are these the supersize or the regular vintage? 
They appear larger than your TE motifs....although it could be the bling factor, I suppose. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ghoztz said:


> absolutely gorgeous!!   malachite matches so nicely with yg!  always enjoy looking at your stunning pieces!


The yg is the perfect layering piece!


----------



## ohsohappy

graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!


It is so beautiful!


----------



## ohsohappy

lebagfairy said:


> Below are price increases for Vintage Alhambra. Looks like MOP and pink gold were hit the hardest. Prices for turquoise before the increase may be a bit off as I was not always differentiating between yg/wg.
> 
> 
> There is an error in the chart the MOP WG 20 motif is $16,600.


Thanks for the info!

I am adding a bit more. 

Cosmos
-necklace small : 25.6k--> 27K
-   "            medium : 48.5K--> 51K
-earring S : 35.7K--> 37.6K
-    "         M: 49.5K--> 52.5 K


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ohsohappy said:


> Hi, all
> This price increase stirred me up so I purchased some items but I am not sure I made a good decision.
> If you have time, could you share your opinion please?
> In terms of Alhambra, I have 10 motifs MOP WG, Onyx, Plain YG, 20 motifs Pink porcelain RG and Navy porcelain bracelet and don't have any earrings.
> (For references, I have small WG Cosmos, small Lotus, pave Frivol, large YG Frivol earrings. )
> 
> I always thought about Alhambra earings but didn't get one cause I thought Alhambra earrings are more expensive than necklaces (I don't know where this logic came from....probably I just counted the number of motifs and compared lol. Anyhow I thought that way)
> So this time I focused on earrings and initially went for magic pave WG earclips and perlee clover diamonds earring.
> But when I came back home, I couldn't have a peaceful mind. I kept thinking I need something basic and if I don't purchase this time, probably I cannot escape from thoughts(I need basic lol)....so next day I changed from Perlee clover earring to 10 motives plain YG necklace (so I could connect it to my previous 10 to make 20. my logic was...I rarely use 10 YG plain so if I make it 20, then it would be more useful)+ Magic MOP YG earrings+sweet YG Turquoise earstuds by paying a bit more.
> Eventually, instead of Perlee clover earrings==> 10 plain YG nec + Magic MOP YG earrings + Sweet YG Tur, I purchased
> 
> Other options could be
> 1. 10 Plain YG and 10 WG( so I could make both 20 motifs with my previous items)
> 2. 10 Plain YG and Magic 2 motifs YG MOP
> 3. Sweet earstuds are too small, so I should change it to something(single motif necklace which I don't have)
> 
> I am not sure I did the right choice.  None of recent purchased items are shipped yet so still I could change.
> Could you share your opinion and advice please?
> Thank you so much!


Getting another yg ten motif is a great decision.
I'm not sure that I would recommend the magic mop earrings because they are set in yg and your mop ten motif is set in wg. 
If I were you I would add the yg 10 for sure, then add either the 10 mop wg, or another onyx.  I have quite a bit of vintage Alhambra and find that I tend to wear the onyx a LOT. Much more often than anticipated. 
I would also reconsider the vintage earrings/ either the onyx or the turquoise in the regular vintage size are GREAT to have. 
You already have a wonderful pave collection. 
Fun choices. Good luck.


----------



## smalls

graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!



Wow these earrings look amazing on you!  I love the sparkle.


----------



## Florasun

lebagfairy said:


> Below are price increases for Vintage Alhambra. Looks like MOP and pink gold were hit the hardest. Prices for turquoise before the increase may be a bit off as I was not always differentiating between yg/wg.
> 
> 
> There is an error in the chart the MOP WG 20 motif is $16,600.



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## dialv

What a great chart lebagfairy I am going to print it off.


----------



## einseine

Beautiful!!!  Love your TE necklace & YG diamond earrings!  They look great together.  I have WG diamond ones, but no alhambra necklaces in WG.  I need WG necklaces!!!  And, I want YG diamond ones, too!!!



graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;




Congratulations!!!  Solid YG X malachite combo looks very very nice on you!


----------



## ohsohappy

Metrowestmama said:


> Everything sounds great. I think that any of your purchases you'd have enjoyed. I'm not sure what else you have in your collection but maybe instead of the sweet turquoise, you could get a WG MOP 5 motif bracelet? Then you could add that to your 10 motif MOP WG to make longer from time to time as well as have a bracelet!


That is a good idea!  Yes, I keep thinking sweet size might be too small for me... Thank you so much!


----------



## ohsohappy

texasgirliegirl said:


> Getting another yg ten motif is a great decision.
> I'm not sure that I would recommend the magic mop earrings because they are set in yg and your mop ten motif is set in wg.
> If I were you I would add the yg 10 for sure, then add either the 10 mop wg, or another onyx.  I have quite a bit of vintage Alhambra and find that I tend to wear the onyx a LOT. Much more often than anticipated.
> I would also reconsider the vintage earrings/ either the onyx or the turquoise in the regular vintage size are GREAT to have.
> You already have a wonderful pave collection.
> Fun choices. Good luck.


You really pinpointed what I was not sure.  Yes, magic MOP YG earrings and sweet turq YG earstuds didn't give me 100% comfort. After reading your reply, now I know why. I needed the advice from real experience.  Thank you so much!


----------



## NYTexan

ohsohappy said:


> Hi, all
> This price increase stirred me up so I purchased some items but I am not sure I made a good decision.
> If you have time, could you share your opinion please?
> In terms of Alhambra, I have 10 motifs MOP WG, Onyx, Plain YG, 20 motifs Pink porcelain RG and Navy porcelain bracelet and don't have any earrings.
> (For references, I have small WG Cosmos, small Lotus, pave Frivol, large YG Frivol earrings. )
> 
> I always thought about Alhambra earings but didn't get one cause I thought Alhambra earrings are more expensive than necklaces (I don't know where this logic came from....probably I just counted the number of motifs and compared lol. Anyhow I thought that way)
> So this time I focused on earrings and initially went for magic pave WG earclips and perlee clover diamonds earring.
> But when I came back home, I couldn't have a peaceful mind. I kept thinking I need something basic and if I don't purchase this time, probably I cannot escape from thoughts(I need basic lol)....so next day I changed from Perlee clover earring to 10 motives plain YG necklace (so I could connect it to my previous 10 to make 20. my logic was...I rarely use 10 YG plain so if I make it 20, then it would be more useful)+ Magic MOP YG earrings+sweet YG Turquoise earstuds by paying a bit more.
> Eventually, instead of Perlee clover earrings==> 10 plain YG nec + Magic MOP YG earrings + Sweet YG Tur, I purchased
> 
> Other options could be
> 1. 10 Plain YG and 10 WG( so I could make both 20 motifs with my previous items)
> 2. 10 Plain YG and Magic 2 motifs YG MOP
> 3. Sweet earstuds are too small, so I should change it to something(single motif necklace which I don't have)
> 
> I am not sure I did the right choice.  None of recent purchased items are shipped yet so still I could change.
> Could you share your opinion and advice please?
> Thank you so much!


It sounds like you already got great advice about your dilemma. Your collection sounds amazing!!! Will you please post a pic of your blue porcelain bracelet...would love to see how it looks. Is it really navy or more like a lapis blue?


----------



## NYTexan

lebagfairy said:


> I saved the prices of a few items to see how large the increases would be so that I can plan for future increases as well. (A little to VCA obsessed...I know :/) I thought some of you may be interested in how the prices moved. Frivole increases below.


Thanks for posting this is very helpful!


----------



## ohsohappy

NYTexan said:


> It sounds like you already got great advice about your dilemma. Your collection sounds amazing!!! Will you please post a pic of your blue porcelain bracelet...would love to see how it looks. Is it really navy or more like a lapis blue?


It is really navy.  I think I saw the picture here, which sbelle(who has GREAT collection!) posted.  Please check.


----------



## graycat5

pedsdds said:


> thank you so much graycat! they look gorgeous on you!! are they the larger size? that's a great point you made - you must've read my mind! I also have diamond studs that I usually always wear, but I can't help lusting over these and am trying to justify getting them




Thanks pedsdds.  Yes, mine are the larger size.  For me, at least, that makes them seem a little more _different_ than my studs.  I think the smaller size might be more inter-changeable, if that makes sense...?


----------



## graycat5

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!
> Graycat, your enabling photos from years past helped lead me down this slippery VCA slope.
> Are these the supersize or the regular vintage?
> They appear larger than your TE motifs....although it could be the bling factor, I suppose.
> Thanks for sharing.




Ha!  Thanks texasgirliegirl.  I'm so glad to have been of "help."  You've accumulated a lovely collection!

Yes, these are the large size ears.  My VCA stash has actually been dormant for a couple of years while I've been off getting in trouble elsewhere, but I'm back.  

Inspired by you girls here, I felt compelled to do a little pre-increase shopping myself.  The TE is a new piece for me.  And I added a little something sparkly too, which I should have later this week...


----------



## sbelle

graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!



Gorgeous modeling picture!






pedsdds said:


> thank you so much graycat! they look gorgeous on you!! are they the larger size? that's a great point you made - you must've read my mind! I also have diamond studs that I usually always wear, but I can't help lusting over these and am trying to justify getting them



I have these in the regular Vntage Alhambra although I debated for quite some time about getting the Supers.  I do wear mine often and -- I've said this before and it is still true-- people notice them and compliment me on them more than any other earring I wear.


----------



## pedsdds

sbelle said:


> Gorgeous modeling picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these in the regular Vntage Alhambra although I debated for quite some time about getting the Supers.  I do wear mine often and -- I've said this before and it is still true-- people notice them and compliment me on them more than any other earring I wear.



thank you so much, sbelle!! I think I would lean towards the vintage size, so it's great to hear that you and other people appreciate these earrings


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#128154;&#128155;
> 
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#128522;&#128522;


 


ohsohappy said:


> Looks very very nice!  Congrats~


 


smalls said:


> I love this look!  Congrats on the gold bracelet!


 


CATEYES said:


> This looks sooooo pretty together Beth! No last minute purchases for me...although my birthday is coming up.... Just got another boy woc I need to post a pic in that area. DH said last Chanel for a while-he's amusing. He he! I think I need to focus more on jewelry though and VCA malachite has been in the forefront of my mind for a while. That's thanks to your pics Beth!!


 


lebagfairy said:


> Wow Beth we are on the same page! I just got the malachite bracelet and have been lusting over the malachite KDT, love the combo and looks great with your latest bracelet.


 


chaneljewel said:


> Love the look of the bracelets together, Bethc.   Pretty!


 

Thank you!!  I really love the way they look together!


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous, they compliment one another beautifully.


 


ghoztz said:


> absolutely gorgeous!!   malachite matches so nicely with yg!  always enjoy looking at your stunning pieces!


 


einseine said:


> Congratulations!!!  Solid YG X malachite combo looks very very nice on you!


 
Thank you all so much!!  I'm loving them together!  Seeing the new prices makes me feel a little less "guilty" about buying so much in such a short time!


----------



## Bethc

lebagfairy said:


> Below are price increases for Vintage Alhambra. Looks like MOP and pink gold were hit the hardest. Prices for turquoise before the increase may be a bit off as I was not always differentiating between yg/wg.
> 
> 
> There is an error in the chart the MOP WG 20 motif is $16,600.


 

I'm totally amazed that I paid around $12K for my WG/turq 20 motif 3-4 years ago!  It was right before a price increase, now it's $22K and you can rarely find one in the US!

I'm also kicking myself for selling some of the pieces that I wasn't wearing, what was I thinking???!


----------



## rania m

Here is my new baby before the price increase

http://www.gulfup.com/?r8Hx1o


----------



## ohsohappy

Bethc said:


> I'm totally amazed that I paid around $12K for my WG/turq 20 motif 3-4 years ago!  It was right before a price increase, now it's $22K and you can rarely find one in the US!
> 
> I'm also kicking myself for selling some of the pieces that I wasn't wearing, what was I thinking???!


I know. I cannot understand this price increase and furthermore I cannot understand myself who is still purchasing lol


----------



## dessert1st

Bethc said:


> I'm totally amazed that I paid around $12K for my WG/turq 20 motif 3-4 years ago!  It was right before a price increase, now it's $22K and you can rarely find one in the US!
> 
> I'm also kicking myself for selling some of the pieces that I wasn't wearing, what was I thinking???!




Ugh!  It kills me to read the reality of the price and availability of your WG turquoise 20.  I was never a big jewelry person so I put VCA off so I am totally in regret.  

You are lucky to have one!  Wear it a lot because I wish I had one now.


----------



## restricter

ohsohappy said:


> I know. I cannot understand this price increase and furthermore I cannot understand myself who is still purchasing lol



I agree.  The 10 motif YG that I proudly revealed less than 4 years ago is now $3200 more than I paid for it.  If only my pay increased at that percentage...


----------



## lebagfairy

Florasun said:


> Thanks for posting this!





NYTexan said:


> Thanks for posting this is very helpful!


 *Florasun, NYTexan*, no problem! glad to see it is helpful to others as well




smalls said:


> Wow.  Great job doing a comparison.  Thanks for posting this it makes it much easier to see the increase across the different vintage items.


 *smalls*, me too, I did not even know that MOP/Onyx were such a different price than turquoise, making the chart made me realize how much more the different stones are




dialv said:


> What a great chart lebagfairy I am going to print it off.


 *dialv* 






Bethc said:


> I'm totally amazed that I paid around $12K for my WG/turq 20 motif 3-4 years ago!  It was right before a price increase, now it's $22K and you can rarely find one in the US!
> I'm also kicking myself for selling some of the pieces that I wasn't wearing, what was I thinking???!


*Bethc* I feel the same way. I am happy about the pieces that were purchased more than 2 years ago as the price has increased significantly, but also regretting that I did not collect any pavé pieces I had my eye on for awhile but never purchased!





ohsohappy said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I am adding a bit more.
> Cosmos
> -necklace small : 25.6k--> 27K
> -   "            medium : 48.5K--> 51K
> -earring S : 35.7K--> 37.6K
> -    "         M: 49.5K--> 52.5 K


*ohsohappy* thanks!


I am also adding Socrate information here


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Bethc said:


> I'm totally amazed that I paid around $12K for my WG/turq 20 motif 3-4 years ago!  It was right before a price increase, now it's $22K and you can rarely find one in the US!
> 
> I'm also kicking myself for selling some of the pieces that I wasn't wearing, what was I thinking???!


I feel the same way!
My turquoise 20 motif was my first VCA purchase and back them it cost 14K. 
I thought it would be my one and only piece....
(If only)....


----------



## smartsoh

Power of VCA, even with the recent price increase, I am still thinking about adding more pieces to my collection. Why is that so??? My bank account...


----------



## dialv

Power of VCA is right.  I only have a few more pieces that I can justify. I know for sure I won't be swimming in the pave pool but I love to look at the beautiful pieces here. I always thought I wanted the Lotus earrings but I am guessing they are pretty high now.


----------



## xianni

lebagfairy said:


> *Florasun, NYTexan*, no problem! glad to see it is helpful to others as well
> 
> 
> *smalls*, me too, I did not even know that MOP/Onyx were such a different price than turquoise, making the chart made me realize how much more the different stones are
> 
> 
> *dialv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bethc* I feel the same way. I am happy about the pieces that were purchased more than 2 years ago as the price has increased significantly, but also regretting that I did not collect any pavé pieces I had my eye on for awhile but never purchased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ohsohappy* thanks!
> 
> 
> I am also adding Socrate information here


Looking at the chart now, I regret about my investments. I should buy VCA instead of purchasing those stocks.


----------



## NYTexan

Does anyone know what the original price of the Magic Pave ring was when it was first released? It is the pic in my Avatar. I know it was $12.9K pre-increase and now it is $13.6K. Just want to know if the Magic Alhambra pieces debuted at the old price and if this is the first time they have seen an increase.


----------



## einseine

sbelle said:


> Gorgeous modeling picture!
> 
> I have these in the regular Vntage Alhambra although I debated for quite some time about getting the Supers.  I do wear mine often and -- I've said this before and it is still true-- people notice them and compliment me on them more than any other earring I wear.




Amazing!!! Your collection is really dreamy!  Your new Cosmos earclip looks great on you!  Congratulations!  Are they small???  Really substantial size on you.  I am happy to know that you often wear your "regular" Vintage Alhambra earrings among your super gorgeous VCA earrings.  Yes!  I purchased mine inspired by your pics!!! Love my regular!   I did not know that there are the super/larger, so I did not notice graycat5's are not  regular ones. :shame: The large size looks gorgeours!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Just got back from a lovely day out in the sunshine to receive this pic from my SM .
> What a pleasant Easter surprise .
> It is my long awaited Magic ring in rose gold .
> Can't wait to receive it ,it has seemed such a long time since I ordered it .




 


 Cannot wait to see your modeling pic!


----------



## shoecrazy

xianni said:


> Looking at the chart now, I regret about my investments. I should buy VCA instead of purchasing those stocks.



Yes, but just remember that stock is much easier to give up than VCA when you want to realize those gains!


----------



## dialv

Totally true shoecrazy.


----------



## lubird217

These increases make my mind explode! 

I remember before the last increase I thought "never again" and how VCA was getting out of hand. If only I knew what was coming... this after gold has held its value for awhile now! 

I still bought a MOP/WG bracelet and 20 motif onyx before the increase!! I still remain in an Alhambra-only collection.


----------



## JulesB68

Does anyone know if the (formerly-named, modern) alhambra is still available in WG/grey MOP?
A couple of years ago my lovely DH bought me a bracelet and was going to buy me a matching 14 motif necklace for our wedding anniversary later that year. Unfortunately, when that time came around we couldn't find one and all the stores we tried said it was discontinued, but it still seems to show up on their website. Does anyone know if it is still available? 
Can't be too sad, as aforementioned lovely DH bought me a 20 motif WG/MOP last year, but I really do love the alhambra version. Why are these things so darn irresistible?!!


----------



## kat99

I'll take two said:


> I remember you saying last year and Kim Mac said the same .
> It sounds silly but I have always wanted to go since  watching Magnum and Hawaii five O when I was younger .
> 
> Just out of interest what do you think between the cosmos pendant in rosé gold or the new rose gold Magic pave long pendant ?
> TIA



Hi there  Can you share more details about the new rose Magic pendant? I love the long pendants but haven't added one - do you know about pricing, etc? Thanks so much!


----------



## mp4

I regret not buying a 10 motif mop or chalcedony necklace years ago.  MOP was 5K.  I still lurk on here but haven't been able to accept the increases.  :cry:


----------



## sbelle

JulesB68 said:


> Does anyone know if the (formerly-named, modern) alhambra is still available in WG/grey MOP?
> A couple of years ago my lovely DH bought me a bracelet and was going to buy me a matching 14 motif necklace for our wedding anniversary later that year. *Unfortunately, when that time came around we couldn't find one and all the stores we tried said it was discontinued, but it still seems to show up on their website. Does anyone know if it is still available*?
> Can't be too sad, as aforementioned lovely DH bought me a 20 motif WG/MOP last year, but I really do love the alhambra version. Why are these things so darn irresistible?!!



I have just been asking this same question!  I have had a 9 motif grey mop (Modern) Alhambra necklace for a few years -- for those who aren't familiar with the design I've attached a picture below.






I never wore it because I am really more comfortable in the longer necklaces (18 inches of less makes me feel claustrophobic  ).    When I saw the grey mop (Modern) Alhambra on the website recently I figured they had brought it back.   I tried to order another  one (to attach to my necklace) through NM three weeks ago and they told me that it is absolutely retired and cannot be ordered.  

There is a happy ending to my story though.     A sweet tpfer told me that Beladora had one and I was able to order it through them.  The nice thing about attaching two (Modern) Alhambra necklaces together is the clasps are hidden so it it virtually impossible to tell that it isn't one necklace.


----------



## sbelle

einseine said:


> Amazing!!! Your collection is really dreamy!  Your new Cosmos earclip looks great on you!  Congratulations!  *Are they small*???  Really substantial size on you.  I am happy to know that you often wear your "regular" Vintage Alhambra earrings among your super gorgeous VCA earrings.  Yes!  I purchased mine inspired by your pics!!! Love my regular!   I did not know that there are the super/larger, so I did not notice graycat5's are not  regular ones. :shame: The large size looks gorgeours!



Thanks for the sweet thoughts!  Both of my Cosmos earrings are the smalls.  I think the mop Cosmos only comes in two sizes which I am assuming are the small and medium.  The diamond Cosmos comes in small, medium and large.  

When I opened the package with my small diamond Cosmos earrings I really thought for a moment they had sent me a pair of mediums!  They looked larger than I remembered.


----------



## sbelle

Thanks so much to all the dear tpfers that posted sweet comments about my new earrings.


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> I have just been asking this same question!  I have had a 9 motif grey mop (Modern) Alhambra necklace for a few years -- for those who aren't familiar with the design I've attached a picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never wore it because I am really more comfortable in the longer necklaces (18 inches of less makes me feel claustrophobic  ).    When I saw the grey mop (Modern) Alhambra on the website recently I figured they had brought it back.   I tried to order another  one (to attach to my necklace) through NM three weeks ago and they told me that it is absolutely retired and cannot be ordered.
> 
> There is a happy ending to my story though.     A sweet tpfer told me that Beladora had one and I was able to order it through them.  The nice thing about attaching two (Modern) Alhambra necklaces together is the clasps are hidden so it it virtually impossible to tell that it isn't one necklace.



You lucky, lucky girl! Congratulations! If you ever get bored of it...


----------



## couturequeen

JulesB68 said:


> Does anyone know if the (formerly-named, modern) alhambra is still available in WG/grey MOP?
> A couple of years ago my lovely DH bought me a bracelet and was going to buy me a matching 14 motif necklace for our wedding anniversary later that year. Unfortunately, when that time came around we couldn't find one and all the stores we tried said it was discontinued, but it still seems to show up on their website. Does anyone know if it is still available?
> Can't be too sad, as aforementioned lovely DH bought me a 20 motif WG/MOP last year, but I really do love the alhambra version. Why are these things so darn irresistible?!!



It is too bad. Just so you know, the large earrings, bracelet and 9-motif necklace were still available when I inquired a few weeks ago.


----------



## JulesB68

couturequeen said:


> It is too bad. Just so you know, the large earrings, bracelet and 9-motif necklace were still available when I inquired a few weeks ago.




Ooh, you've got my hopes up! May I ask where? I've asked in several places in Europe and there wasn't anything available.


----------



## couturequeen

JulesB68 said:


> Ooh, you've got my hopes up! May I ask where? I've asked in several places in Europe and there wasn't anything available.



I didn't get the name of the specific boutique, but my SA said they were available here. I don't know how many pieces were left at the time.

Do you have a family member or friend in the US? If so, maybe they could help you locate one through the online store representative.


----------



## lebagfairy

smartsoh said:


> Power of VCA, even with the recent price increase, I am still thinking about adding more pieces to my collection. Why is that so??? My bank account...


*smartsoh* power of VCA indeed! I am still very much addicted and with the new mop/onyx/diamond line and talk of the rg magic pave it seems like the beauties are never ending




xianni said:


> Looking at the chart now, I regret about my investments. I should buy VCA instead of purchasing those stocks.


LOL my thoughts are if you are bound to buy it anyway, get it before the price increase. If only I hoarded all my loves and ate ramen everyday back in 2007/2008 everything would have been a little over half the price! At some point even the nondiamond 10 motif may cost $20k at this rate...


----------



## lebagfairy

Some people mentioned having their 10 motifs lengthened. Is this something the boutique can do or is willing to do or can be done only at neiman marcus/independent jeweler?


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> Thanks so much to all the dear tpfers that posted sweet comments about my new earrings.



Is it too late for me to pile on ? You have the most exquisite taste! The earrings are beautiful


----------



## dolphingirl

lebagfairy said:


> Some people mentioned having their 10 motifs lengthened. Is this something the boutique can do or is willing to do or can be done only at neiman marcus/independent jeweler?



Both boutique and NM can do it for you.


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Cannot wait to see your modeling pic!


Thanks 
I am being a bit tightfisted and waiting until this Sunday to pay for it because I have a double points offer for next week which saves me around £400 . I hope to have it before the end of next week though so will do some pics.



kat99 said:


> Hi there  Can you share more details about the new rose Magic pendant? I love the long pendants but haven't added one - do you know about pricing, etc? Thanks so much!


Hi Kat . I am embarrassed to admit I have ordered it without a price. My speciall order earrings were £18K and the two motif ring was £13k so I am expecting the diamond pave long pendant to be around £16kor £17k . This piece is going to be a standard item but I am not sure if it will be in any other stones such as MOP.



Bethc said:


> One last purchase before the price increase on Saturday, the plain yg bracelet to go with the malachite &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56475;
> View attachment 2588066
> 
> 
> Any other last minute purchases? &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


They look lovely together 



dessert1st said:


> You will love Hawaii, trust me, I know!!  So many great things about it, sights, beaches, people, culture and on and on.  Just thought I'd mention, not that I'm saying it's unsafe, but do NOT leave anything valuable in your rental car.  That would be my only caution. Since you have so many beautiful VCA pieces I don't want anything to happen to it.  Otherwise you will enjoy your vacation.  And depending on how long you go, visit more than one island. They are all similar (weather, mountains and beach) but have different things to offer and different personalities.


I am hoping so thank you for your tip 



Suzie said:


> They both sound gorgeous and especially the rose gold pave pendant. I need a photo to see what it looks like.


Thank you .
My daughter seems to think I should stick with the long pave Magic but am going to try the others on when I next go to London. Will take some pics to post 
I think the pendant will be the last piece to my collection.............. Well it is supposed to be anyway lol


----------



## einseine

Please let me know what you think about the vintage alhambra one-motif necklace in WG/diamond.  I am considering this pendant.  I have no single motif pendant in the regular size.  I have a gray mop x pg sweet pendant.  Why I want this pendant is that I want someghing white, diamond piece from the vintage alhambra collection.  10-, 20-motif is too expensive!!!   I searched the forum/Net, but no modeling pic of it found!  Is it unpopular???


I also am considering of getting the PG JUC bracelet.  If I buy the diamond one, I will give up this pendant.  If I go for the plain one, I will get the one-motif pendant, too!


----------



## pigleto972001

Gorgeous! Classic! Get it if you can


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> I have just been asking this same question!  I have had a 9 motif grey mop (Modern) Alhambra necklace for a few years -- for those who aren't familiar with the design I've attached a picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never wore it because I am really more comfortable in the longer necklaces (18 inches of less makes me feel claustrophobic  ).    When I saw the grey mop (Modern) Alhambra on the website recently I figured they had brought it back.   I tried to order another  one (to attach to my necklace) through NM three weeks ago and they told me that it is absolutely retired and cannot be ordered.
> 
> There is a happy ending to my story though.     A sweet tpfer told me that Beladora had one and I was able to order it through them.  The nice thing about attaching two (Modern) Alhambra necklaces together is the clasps are hidden so it it virtually impossible to tell that it isn't one necklace.


I wish that the vintage line had the same hidden clasps.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Please let me know what you think about the vintage alhambra one-motif necklace in WG/diamond.  I am considering this pendant.  I have no single motif pendant in the regular size.  I have a gray mop x pg sweet pendant.  Why I want this pendant is that I want someghing white, diamond piece from the vintage alhambra collection.  10-, 20-motif is too expensive!!!   I searched the forum/Net, but no modeling pic of it found!  Is it unpopular???
> 
> 
> I also am considering of getting the PG JUC bracelet.  If I buy the diamond one, I will give up this pendant.  If I go for the plain one, I will get the one-motif pendant, too!


Get the plain JUC and the diamond pendant. 
More to enjoy.


----------



## einseine

pigleto972001 said:


> Gorgeous! Classic! Get it if you can




Thanks pigleto!  Yes, the pendant is absolutely classic and gorgerous piece!



texasgirliegirl said:


> I wish that the vintage line had the same hidden clasps.




Yeah!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Get the plain JUC and the diamond pendant.
> More to enjoy.




Thanks tgg!  Yes, yes, yes.  I want both!!!  But, I really loved the PG diamond JUC.  I have not tried on the plain PG one yet, So I have to.  My dh prefers JUC with diamond, but he does not say I can get both the pendant and the JUC with diamond...


I gave up purchasing Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet.  My dh does not like it, and after all, I think, as a daily bracelet, it's too gorgeours for me, my lifestyle...  I also got Tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet!!!  After I get the penant/JUC, I WILL BE:banned:


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Thanks pigleto!  Yes, the pendant is absolutely classic and gorgerous piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tgg!  Yes, yes, yes.  I want both!!!  But, I really loved the PG diamond JUC.  I have not tried on the plain PG one yet, So I have to.  My dh prefers JUC with diamond, but he does not say I can get both the pendant and the JUC with diamond...
> 
> 
> I gave up purchasing Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet.  My dh does not like it, and after all, I think, as a daily bracelet, it's too gorgeours for me, my lifestyle...  I also got Tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet!!!  After I get the penant/JUC, I WILL BE:banned:


I have a feeling you'll
Enjoy the diamond juc more...


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I have a feeling you'll
> Enjoy the diamond juc more...




Thanks LVoeletters!!! yes...I have the same feeling, too.  I will decide when all the three items are ready and try them on all!!!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Please let me know what you think about the vintage alhambra one-motif necklace in WG/diamond.  I am considering this pendant.  I have no single motif pendant in the regular size.  I have a gray mop x pg sweet pendant.  Why I want this pendant is that I want someghing white, diamond piece from the vintage alhambra collection.  10-, 20-motif is too expensive!!!   I searched the forum/Net, but no modeling pic of it found!  Is it unpopular???
> 
> 
> I also am considering of getting the PG JUC bracelet.  If I buy the diamond one, I will give up this pendant.  If I go for the plain one, I will get the one-motif pendant, too!


I say get the plain JUC which is super fem in pg, and still get the pendant!!!


----------



## CATEYES

graycat5 said:


> Here are mine *pedsdds*.  I've had them for quite a while, though if I'm being honest, I rarely wear them!  I still find them beautiful but I have some lovely studs that are my everyday piece.  If I didn't have those, I'd probably wear these a lot more.  Do I need them?  No.  Am I glad I own them?  Definitely!


I had to come back to view this photo. Love both pieces to death! I have recently started appreciating the tiger eye for the variations of color in every motif. Do you find this piece matches a lot from your wardrobe? When in look into my closet, I don't know that I have much to go with brown bit more black.  And the earrings


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> I say get the plain JUC which is super fem in pg, and still get the pendant!!!




Thanks CATEYES!!!  The plain JUC in PG is super fem?  Good news!


----------



## graycat5

CATEYES said:


> I had to come back to view this photo. Love both pieces to death! I have recently started appreciating the tiger eye for the variations of color in every motif. Do you find this piece matches a lot from your wardrobe? When in look into my closet, I don't know that I have much to go with brown bit more black.  And the earrings




For me, the chocolate and gold shadings of the Tiger's Eye are absolutely dreamy and it goes with everything in my wardrobe!  But then my wardrobe is heavy on neutrals - black, white, denim, cream and beige.  And I think personal coloring has a lot to do with it too.  I find the TE  just "glows."  I was super excited about the malachite when it first came out, but when I tried it, it just went kinda blah on me...

I also love that everybody doesn't have the TE.

As for the diamonds, of course they go with everything!


----------



## lebagfairy

dolphingirl said:


> Both boutique and NM can do it for you.



Thanks dolphingirl I will have to go ask about it soon!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Hi lovely ladies, does anyone have a sweet Alhambra hearts earrings? If so, would you mind posting a modelling shots please? TIA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks pigleto!  Yes, the pendant is absolutely classic and gorgerous piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tgg!  Yes, yes, yes.  I want both!!!  But, I really loved the PG diamond JUC.  I have not tried on the plain PG one yet, So I have to.  My dh prefers JUC with diamond, but he does not say I can get both the pendant and the JUC with diamond...
> 
> 
> I gave up purchasing Perlee Diamond Clover Bracelet.  My dh does not like it, and after all, I think, as a daily bracelet, it's too gorgeours for me, my lifestyle...  I also got Tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet!!!  After I get the penant/JUC, I WILL BE:banned:


Famous last words. 
Ha!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

So I ordered some pieces before the increase and they were scheduled to be delivered this morning! I rescheduled appointments and everything. At 9:30 the doorbell rang and I got a package! I ran inside and opened it and saw a fabulous VCA book. I loved it but was surprised to not see any jewelry. So I waited. And waited. 3 hours later I called my SA and they spent an hour trying to find it. Turns out an assistant put the wrong address on the shipping label and it currently sitting in a post office in some other state.


----------



## dialv

Metrowestmama said:


> So I ordered some pieces before the increase and they were scheduled to be delivered this morning! I rescheduled appointments and everything. At 9:30 the doorbell rang and I got a package! I ran inside and opened it and saw a fabulous VCA book. I loved it but was surprised to not see any jewelry. So I waited. And waited. 3 hours later I called my SA and they spent an hour trying to find it. Turns out an assistant put the wrong address on the shipping label and it currently sitting in a post office in some other state.



That sucks. Hopefully they rush that package to you.


----------



## Metrowestmama

dialv said:


> That sucks. Hopefully they rush that package to you.



Sadly it has to go back to VCA Boutique and then be shipped out again. So probably not till Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## dialv

I feel for you, this is going to be a long weekend waiting.


----------



## smalls

Hey there vca lovers!  I just wanted to share if anyone is looking for super thin/tiny 18k hoop earrings that won't break the bank and complement the yg sweet and vintage single motif necklace nicely I found some Lagos caviar hoops online at nm.  They have 3 different sizes and this is the smallest 20mm.  You can see the tiny bead detail I think is very cute with the vca.  You can actually spin the hoop in your ear so the bead detailing is towards the bottom of the hoop or more facing the front.  Here is a pic.  Be warned it is super thin and not heavy or substantial feeling but I like the delicateness of it.


----------



## **Ann**

smalls said:


> Hey there vca lovers!  I just wanted to share if anyone is looking for super thin/tiny 18k hoop earrings that won't break the bank and complement the yg sweet and vintage single motif necklace nicely I found some Lagos caviar hoops online at nm.  They have 3 different sizes and this is the smallest 20mm.  You can see the tiny bead detail I think is very cute with the vca.  You can actually spin the hoop in your ear so the bead detailing is towards the bottom of the hoop or more facing the front.  Here is a pic.  Be warned it is super thin and not heavy or substantial feeling but I like the delicateness of it.



Do you mind doing a modeling pic with the hoops and the vintage ahlambra? (Not butterfly.)


----------



## smalls

**Ann** said:


> Do you mind doing a modeling pic with the hoops and the vintage ahlambra? (Not butterfly.)



Hope this helps.  I was trying to not get my face in the pic which was hard to do


----------



## Junkenpo

smalls said:


> Hope this helps.  I was trying to not get my face in the pic which was hard to do



I love this!  The gold & mop looks great with your skin tone and hair.  I like how the beads on the hoop complement without being matchy-matchy.


----------



## smalls

Junkenpo said:


> I love this!  The gold & mop looks great with your skin tone and hair.  I like how the beads on the hoop complement without being matchy-matchy.



Thanks so much Junkenpo!  That is very sweet of you to say!  I'm glad you like the combo too.


----------



## bags to die for

Tried on some wishlist items today.

Medium Rose de Noel brooch and the small Lotus earrings


----------



## electrikdreams

Oh, they look so beautiful! That photograph really captures the lustre of the gems http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=101517


----------



## Florasun

Metrowestmama said:


> So I ordered some pieces before the increase and they were scheduled to be delivered this morning! I rescheduled appointments and everything. At 9:30 the doorbell rang and I got a package! I ran inside and opened it and saw a fabulous VCA book. I loved it but was surprised to not see any jewelry. So I waited. And waited. 3 hours later I called my SA and they spent an hour trying to find it. Turns out an assistant put the wrong address on the shipping label and it currently sitting in a post office in some other state.



How frustrating! That SA should throw in a bottle of VCA perfume as an apology. Enjoy browsing the Book while you are waiting.  (Personally, the photos here are much more dangerous to my wallet than the photos in their catalogue!)And keep reminding yourself that you got in before the price increase!






smalls said:


> Hey there vca lovers!  I just wanted to share if anyone is looking for super thin/tiny 18k hoop earrings that won't break the bank and complement the yg sweet and vintage single motif necklace nicely I found some Lagos caviar hoops online at nm.  They have 3 different sizes and this is the smallest 20mm.  You can see the tiny bead detail I think is very cute with the vca.  You can actually spin the hoop in your ear so the bead detailing is towards the bottom of the hoop or more facing the front.  Here is a pic.  Be warned it is super thin and not heavy or substantial feeling but I like the delicateness of it.


These earrings are super cute! I am going to go take a look. Love your group photo. All that gold and MOP is dreamy.



bags to die for said:


> Tried on some wishlist items today.
> 
> Medium Rose de Noel brooch and the small Lotus earrings


OMG I die!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

graycat5 said:


> For me, the chocolate and gold shadings of the Tiger's Eye are absolutely dreamy and it goes with everything in my wardrobe!  But then my wardrobe is heavy on neutrals - black, white, denim, cream and beige.  And I think personal coloring has a lot to do with it too.  I find the TE  just "glows."  I was super excited about the malachite when it first came out, but when I tried it, it just went kinda blah on me...
> 
> I also love that everybody doesn't have the TE.
> 
> As for the diamonds, of course they go with everything!


I second this. 
TE is a great neutral. 
If you look good in gold, this will be flattering. 
Like Graycat stated, you rarely see TE ( and never as a knock off) and that makes it even more special because it's gorgeous and unexpected.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Tried on some wishlist items today.
> 
> Medium Rose de Noel brooch and the small Lotus earrings


Dreamy!!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbelle

I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!






eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!


----------



## lubird217

bags to die for said:


> Tried on some wishlist items today.
> 
> Medium Rose de Noel brooch and the small Lotus earrings



Omg I love all of these! Those two are on my wish list as well!

Thank you for the picture, it really is a gorgeous capture of their beauty!!


----------



## wren

sbelle said:


> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!




Those are sooooo gorgeous!! Would you mind sharing the price of these beauties?

Thank you so much for sharing these modeling shots.


----------



## dessert1st

sbelle said:


> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!




Very lovely!


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool brooch! How muchish? 
Ooh found out. Ouch


----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!




Gorgeous sbelle! Please tell me you were flying somewhere very glamorous, deserving of those beautiful earrings!


----------



## dialv

bags to die for said:


> Tried on some wishlist items today.
> 
> Medium Rose de Noel brooch and the small Lotus earrings



Those are my dream earrings! Great picture


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!



These are beautiful! Thanks for posting the modeling pic. You have one of the best VCA collections!


----------



## MYH

sbelle said:


> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!


Oh geez SBelle.  I need these! You are a terrible enabler.  I also see a chasse en Inde moussie from H too!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> I wanted to share my loves with you all! Sweet Carnelian Heart earrings in rose gold! They were hard to find but my lovely SA made it happen!!!
> 
> View attachment 2370766



Hi Sprinkles&Bling, I know this is an old one but do you mind posting a modeling pics of your carnelian earring? Thanks.


----------



## cupcake34

> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE  them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't  make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!



Wow, stunning earrings! Would you mind posting a pic of the full diamond cosmos earclips as well? The cosmos earrings look so good on you! 

I must say you really have the most stunning VCA earring collection! Lotus, Frivole, Socrate, Alhambra, Cosmos... you have it all!  Which pair of earrings is your favorite one?


----------



## Suzie

sbelle said:


> I wore my new Cosmos earrings yesterday for the first time and I LOVE them!  And it is the first time that I've had an earclip that didn't make my earlobe sore by the end of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  I hate this huge picture, but in a smaller size you can't see the earring well!



Stunning!!


----------



## sbelle

cupcake34 said:


> Wow, stunning earrings! Would you mind posting a pic of the full diamond cosmos earclips as well? The cosmos earrings look so good on you!
> 
> I must say you really have the most stunning VCA earring collection! Lotus, Frivole, Socrate, Alhambra, Cosmos... you have it all!  *Which pair of earrings is your favorite one?*



Thanks so much !!

I'll try and get a picture of the diamond Cosmos later today when I can sneak away from the family!

I think my favorite earring design has been different at different times but right now I would say these two designs:

1). frivoles -- they are all beautiful ....wg, yg, pave.... because of the unique way they sit up on your ears.  I never see anything else like it.  
2) socrate -- I have the small, but I love how feminine they look.  They are not really blingy like a pave, and very elegant looking.


----------



## sbelle

dessert1st said:


> Very lovely!





JulesB68 said:


> Gorgeous sbelle! Please tell me you were flying somewhere very glamorous, deserving of those beautiful earrings!





Florasun said:


> These are beautiful! Thanks for posting the modeling pic. You have one of the best VCA collections!





MYH said:


> Oh geez SBelle.  I need these! You are a terrible enabler.  I also see a chasse en Inde moussie from H too!





Suzie said:


> Stunning!!



Thanks so much for you sweet comments!


----------



## sbelle

wren said:


> Those are sooooo gorgeous!!
> *Would you mind sharing the price of these beauties?*
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing these modeling shots.



They are expensive like all VCA!  I don't have the exact price in front if me but it was something like $15,500.  But if you are longing for a pair of Cosmos these are the most affordable option.


----------



## wren

sbelle said:


> They are expensive like all VCA!  I don't have the exact price in front if me but it was something like $15,500.  But if you are longing for a pair of Cosmos these are the most affordable option.



Thank you, I'm looking forward to seeing them IRL hopefully at my local store soon!


----------



## cupcake34

> Thanks so much !!
> 
> I'll try and get a picture of the diamond Cosmos later today when I can sneak away from the family!
> 
> I think my favorite earring design has been different at different times but right now I would say these two designs:
> 
> 1). frivoles -- they are all beautiful ....wg, yg, pave.... because of  the unique way they sit up on your ears.  I never see anything else like  it.
> 2) socrate -- I have the small, but I love how feminine they look.  They  are not really blingy like a pave, and very elegant looking.



Thanks for your reply!  I am looking forward to seeing your stunning cosmos earclips!


----------



## sbelle

cupcake34 said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of the full diamond cosmos earclips as well?



Lol-- it just hit me that i don't have the earclips right now.  I had to send them for a brief trip back to VCA.  Even though VCA was told many times that I wanted posts, the earclips came without posts.


----------



## cupcake34

> Lol-- it just hit me that i don't have the earclips right now.  I had to  send them for a brief trip back to VCA.  Even though VCA was told many  times that I wanted posts, the earclips came without posts.



Oh, that's too bad - you must be missing your stunning earrings!  Well, maybe you could post pics once your earrings are back


----------



## Metrowestmama

As I wait for the goodies I ordered from VCA, does anyone here wear any sweet bracelets with their love bracelets. I know I have seen some pictures on the stacking thread, but was curious, in practicality, and daily wear, if anyone does that?


----------



## smalls

Metrowestmama said:


> As I wait for the goodies I ordered from VCA, does anyone here wear any sweet bracelets with their love bracelets. I know I have seen some pictures on the stacking thread, but was curious, in practicality, and daily wear, if anyone does that?



Good question.  I was wondering the same thing.  I have seen lots of pictures of this combo and think it looks beautiful but wasn't sure if the sweet bracelets especially the clover, butterfly, or heart portion could get damaged by the love when worn together.


----------



## Metrowestmama

smalls said:


> Good question.  I was wondering the same thing.  I have seen lots of pictures of this combo and think it looks beautiful but wasn't sure if the sweet bracelets especially the clover, butterfly, or heart portion could get damaged by the love when worn together.



Exactly. Or if the Love(s) just cover the sweets so you can't even see them. Hopefully someone can chime in. I ordered three of them and now wondering if I made a mistake because I wear my two Loves everyday! I suppose I could trade them in for something else but now with the price increases, it will be hard to pay up for something else!


----------



## **Ann**

smalls said:


> Hope this helps.  I was trying to not get my face in the pic which was hard to do



Thank you; so pretty!


----------



## Metrowestmama

What a mess. My internet has been wacky so my posts aren't getting posted or are hours delayed (on my end, not TPF), but my wireless network is back on track soooo.....I wanted to give an update for those that saw my post about my first VCA purchase delivery being delayed. 

Turns out the SA put the wrong city on the package so it was sent to New Jersey. They were able to reroute it back to me, vs to their store then out to me and they let me know I should be getting it the next day. It was a mess, but they sent me roses to say sorry. However, when I was getting a haircut the next afternoon, the SA emailed me to say the package was delivered that morning. I said I was at home all morning and there was no package! She said it had been signed for. I said it was not signed by me, so who signed it? She investigated and said that it actually had been left without a signature. I was freaking at that point since it was pouring rain outside. When I finally got home, the package wasn't there. It turns out that a neighbor saw it in the rain and took put it in her car when she was running errands. She didn't know what it was and why I couldn't believe it was bouncing around in the trunk of car. 

I've been really upset. This was my first VCA purchase and I am really mad! I'm thinking about calling the manager today. But trying to calm down first.


----------



## Candice0985

Metrowestmama said:


> As I wait for the goodies I ordered from VCA, does anyone here wear any sweet bracelets with their love bracelets. I know I have seen some pictures on the stacking thread, but was curious, in practicality, and daily wear, if anyone does that?





smalls said:


> Good question.  I was wondering the same thing.  I have seen lots of pictures of this combo and think it looks beautiful but wasn't sure if the sweet bracelets especially the clover, butterfly, or heart portion could get damaged by the love when worn together.



I have,
I haven't seen any damage. if I wear my sweet bracelet close to my wrist the love bracelet just slides over it, it will hit the perlee edge of the sweet but not the MOP. if I wear my sweet too loose it's not a good mix, it tends to wrap around the love and get tangled.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Candice0985 said:


> I have,
> I haven't seen any damage. if I wear my sweet bracelet close to my wrist the love bracelet just slides over it, it will hit the perlee edge of the sweet but not the MOP. if I wear my sweet too loose it's not a good mix, it tends to wrap around the love and get tangled.



Thanks for your response Candice!!! I guess the key is having a tight sweet bracelet fit...


----------



## dessert1st

Metrowestmama said:


> What a mess. My internet has been wacky so my posts aren't getting posted or are hours delayed (on my end, not TPF), but my wireless network is back on track soooo.....I wanted to give an update for those that saw my post about my first VCA purchase delivery being delayed.
> 
> Turns out the SA put the wrong city on the package so it was sent to New Jersey. They were able to reroute it back to me, vs to their store then out to me and they let me know I should be getting it the next day. It was a mess, but they sent me roses to say sorry. However, when I was getting a haircut the next afternoon, the SA emailed me to say the package was delivered that morning. I said I was at home all morning and there was no package! She said it had been signed for. I said it was not signed by me, so who signed it? She investigated and said that it actually had been left without a signature. I was freaking at that point since it was pouring rain outside. When I finally got home, the package wasn't there. It turns out that a neighbor saw it in the rain and took put it in her car when she was running errands. She didn't know what it was and why I couldn't believe it was bouncing around in the trunk of car.
> 
> I've been really upset. This was my first VCA purchase and I am really mad! I'm thinking about calling the manager today. But trying to calm down first.



Wow, what a mess and totally stressful!  Sorry to hear about your crazy ordeal.  It's like a comedy of errors almost to torture you.  You poor thing.  But now you have it and all is better?  Hope you're trying them all on and enjoying the excitement of receiving your first VCA purchase.  Can't wait to see your mod shots!


----------



## Metrowestmama

dessert1st said:


> Wow, what a mess and totally stressful!  Sorry to hear about your crazy ordeal.  It's like a comedy of errors almost to torture you.  You poor thing.  But now you have it and all is better?  Hope you're trying them all on and enjoying the excitement of receiving your first VCA purchase.  Can't wait to see your mod shots!



Yes, dessert1st. I finally have everything. Haven't tried anything on yet. Still trying to not be mad. My husband didn't want me to buy any VCA pieces (he doesn't understand ) He thought I was crazy from buying such high cost pieces from a company in another state sight unseen from people I haven't met before. So with this ordeal, he's looking at me like "I told you so."


----------



## Candice0985

Metrowestmama said:


> Thanks for your response Candice!!! I guess the key is having a tight sweet bracelet fit...



exactly! if it is loose and has room to wrap around it's going to be pulled and yanked on


----------



## Candice0985

Metrowestmama said:


> Yes, dessert1st. I finally have everything. Haven't tried anything on yet. Still trying to not be mad. My husband didn't want me to buy any VCA pieces (he doesn't understand ) He thought I was crazy from buying such high cost pieces from a company in another state sight unseen from people I haven't met before. So with this ordeal, he's looking at me like "I told you so."



it can be stressful, i'm in Toronto and i'm usually ordering from the US. when it's on it's way to me  i'm cyber stalking the tracking information lol!

enjoy your new sweets!!!


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Trust me, you are going to LOVE these earrings !!!
> Did you buy the small or the large?
> You can't go wrong with either.
> Have you seen them featured in the latest NM catalogue?


The large and you are so right! Now I want the necklace...it never ends does it? I am just concerned if the flowers stay upright or if they tend to flip over. I will need to go try it on and then start saving my pennies again. I think the Frivole earrings and necklace would be really beautiful together.


----------



## sarahll

Ladies, what is usual wait for special order at NM VCA?
i purchased a frivole pendant before price increase. SA told me it is a special order and have no idea when it will arrive. Which sounds likes it will take a long long time. 
What is your experience with special order?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> The large and you are so right! Now I want the necklace...it never ends does it? I am just concerned if the flowers stay upright or if they tend to flip over. I will need to go try it on and then start saving my pennies again. I think the Frivole earrings and necklace would be really beautiful together.


I have the large and they stay upright. 
You can use Lobe wonder for added support. 
Yes, they are beautiful with the necklace. 
I have the gold version and it's perfect t for Spring.


----------



## sbelle

sarahll said:


> Ladies, what is usual wait for special order at NM VCA?
> i purchased a frivole pendant before price increase. SA told me it is a special order and have no idea when it will arrive. Which sounds likes it will take a long long time.
> What is your experience with special order?



Four to six months is the norm but I've had it take longer.  My most recent experience was that I ordered a pair of earrings at the beginning of December and got them last week.


----------



## einseine

I tried on vintage alhambra one-motif in WG diamonds today!  It was very very sparkly!!!  I also tried on the JUCs. They looked really great with Perlee Signature.   I cannot decide!!!!!


----------



## NYTexan

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have the large and they stay upright.
> You can use Lobe wonder for added support.
> Yes, they are beautiful with the necklace.
> I have the gold version and it's perfect t for Spring.


The earrings fit perfectly on my ear lobe. I will try the lobe wonder though for extra support. Thanks for the suggestion. I was more curious about the Frivole 9 flower necklace if those flowers flip around.


----------



## shoecrazy

Hi all - I usually just lurk in this thread but want to let you know there's a 20 motif MOP vintage Alhambra on Ann's Fabulous Finds this morning.


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> I tried on vintage alhambra one-motif in WG diamonds today!  It was very very sparkly!!!  I also tried on the JUCs. They looked really great with Perlee Signature.   I cannot decide!!!!!



Oh dear they all look lovely ,so can't help . Which do you think you would wear the most ?
I wear some sort of a pendant everyday but also like bracelets and bangles stacked.


----------



## I'll take two

sarahll said:


> Ladies, what is usual wait for special order at NM VCA?
> i purchased a frivole pendant before price increase. SA told me it is a special order and have no idea when it will arrive. Which sounds likes it will take a long long time.
> What is your experience with special order?


I order from Harrods in London 
I have waited as long as 14 months for some things and as little as 3 months for others.
My latest special order a rose gold magic ring was about 7 months .
Hope yours arrives quickly


----------



## bagsforme

sarahll said:


> Ladies, what is usual wait for special order at NM VCA?
> i purchased a frivole pendant before price increase. SA told me it is a special order and have no idea when it will arrive. Which sounds likes it will take a long long time.
> What is your experience with special order?




I ordered a sweet necklace they said would be coming special order from France.  The est was 2-3 weeks.


----------



## smartsoh

Hi! Do you think it is weird to join a 5 motifs Onyx with a 10 motifs MOP to form a longer necklace? Any one has picture?


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Oh dear they all look lovely ,so can't help . Which do you think you would wear the most ?
> I wear some sort of a pendant everyday but also like bracelets and bangles stacked.



Thanks&#12288;I'll take two!  I cannot choose which piece I love the most.  But, I am certain that I would wear the JUC more than the pendant.


----------



## Suzie

smartsoh said:


> Hi! Do you think it is weird to join a 5 motifs Onyx with a 10 motifs MOP to form a longer necklace? Any one has picture?



I don't think it would be weird at all, you could place the onyx behind your neck to hide it or just have it off to the side to showcase them both. I am pretty sure they encourage people to add to the necklaces. I have a MOP 10 motif and also a vintage WG necklace and I add them together without any problems. 

Just experiment, I am sure it will look amazing!


----------



## dessert1st

shoecrazy said:


> Hi all - I usually just lurk in this thread but want to let you know there's a 20 motif MOP vintage Alhambra on Ann's Fabulous Finds this morning.



Oh this is torture!  This is so tempting but I have just spent gobs of money on hermes and many VCA pieces before the increase.  I am  also not usually a YGMOP person.  I picked up WGMOP and the onyx pieces.  It would look nice with the onyx tho.  I hope something like this or other VCA pieces come up again later.

Someone please tell me that this opportunity will come again.  VCA and Hermes are so addictive. Need VCA-anonymous and Hermes-anonymous now.  Sigh....


----------



## dessert1st

smartsoh said:


> Hi! Do you think it is weird to join a 5 motifs Onyx with a 10 motifs MOP to form a longer necklace? Any one has picture?




Don't have a pic but I recently tried that combo on at the store and thought it was a great length and option.  Having the option to wear together or separately is really wonderful.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Famous last words.
> Ha!!!



At least it's my first time I have said that famous last words!!!:giggles:  (I'll pick one of them, then I WILL NOT BE BANNED!!! )


----------



## smartsoh

Suzie said:


> I don't think it would be weird at all, you could place the onyx behind your neck to hide it or just have it off to the side to showcase them both. I am pretty sure they encourage people to add to the necklaces. I have a MOP 10 motif and also a vintage WG necklace and I add them together without any problems.
> 
> Just experiment, I am sure it will look amazing!



Thank you for your great advice! 
Would like to add more VCA pieces but I am still indecisive whether to go matchy matchy or buy pieces in various stones.


----------



## smartsoh

dessert1st said:


> Don't have a pic but I recently tried that combo on at the store and thought it was a great length and option.  Having the option to wear together or separately is really wonderful.



Thank you for your opinion! I guess you did not buy the combo. How did you manage to walk away?   I tried my first VCA necklace in the boutique and I bought it on the spot as it was so beautiful.


----------



## dessert1st

smartsoh said:


> Thank you for your opinion! I guess you did not buy the combo. How did you manage to walk away?   I tried my first VCA necklace in the boutique and I bought it on the spot as it was so beautiful.





I actually did buy the combo but haven't received it yet because I had to ship out of state for delivery so I haven't received it yet.  I bought WGMOP bracelet, two 10s and earrings.  This way have many options.  I was worried about clasp showing but SA said people do it all the time and it's not too obvious.  I almost never wear bracelets because it gets heavy and in the way but his one felt so comfortable.  Love the WG so much.  That was my first choice since color suits me better.  But would love other pieces.  Have to take my time because my bank acct doesn't like me much now.

I should also mention that I really not a matchy matchy person at all.  I don't plan to wear everything at once unless connected as one piece.  But I love all the different options for different occasions.


----------



## smartsoh

dessert1st said:


> I actually did buy the combo but haven't received it yet because I had to ship out of state for delivery so I haven't received it yet.  I bought WGMOP bracelet, two 10s and earrings.  This way have many options.  I was worried about clasp showing but SA said people do it all the time and it's not too obvious.  I almost never wear bracelets because it gets heavy and in the way but his one felt so comfortable.  Love the WG so much.  That was my first choice since color suits me better.  But would love other pieces.  Have to take my time because my bank acct doesn't like me much now.
> 
> I should also mention that I really not a matchy matchy person at all.  I don't plan to wear everything at once unless connected as one piece.  But I love all the different options for different occasions.



Congrats on your purchase!!! Look forward to see your photos, if you wish to post. 
Hee hee, I only bought one VCA piece and I foresee my bank account getting more and more pathetic. Still indecisive whether to go matchy matchy or buy in various stones.


----------



## NYTexan

Based on advice from the forum I bought the Frivole earrings to wear with my Alhambra necklace. I also have diamond and pearl studs as options. What earrings do all of you wear with your necklaces?


----------



## dessert1st

smartsoh said:


> Congrats on your purchase!!! Look forward to see your photos, if you wish to post.
> Hee hee, I only bought one VCA piece and I foresee my bank account getting more and more pathetic. Still indecisive whether to go matchy matchy or buy in various stones.




Purchasing one piece is smart!  I have little will power.  I bought so many for various reasons: 1) because of the price increase and WG was going up a lot; 2) and this is related  to #1 but I looked at VCA about 5 years ago and loved it but because I wasn't a heavy jewelry person I put it off.  So when I went to the store to browse for fun I was shocked how much the piece I liked went up.  Literally the magic Alhambra was $17k at the time and now it is $26k and I was flabbergasted.  Hindsight is 20/20 and of course wish I knew so I decided my then is now and it's only getting worse so I took a huge plunge; and lastly 3) and this pertains to your dilemma more.  I am more of a 20 motif person.  I felt it could be used more casually vs just one 10.  So to have versatility I bought two 10s in case the occasion called for a more dressed up look.  And I bought the bracelet because I thought it looked fantastic.  I also liked the earrings as an everyday look and that went up the most percentage wise so I had to bite the bullet.  

Reality will hit me soon when my credit card bill arrives and the pain will begin.  Hopefully the pain won't last too long but I'm hoping years from now I'll look back and say that I made the right decision.

Don't let my story make you feel panic or the need to buy now.  I do wish that someone said to me that prices will go up a lot but only corporate knows that and the market place of which I have no control.  Buy what works for you, what you love and your bank acct can manage.  My bank acct is feeling the pain and I need to now be prudent and spend wisely after this big purchase. As someone who is not young and has made many foolish buying mistakes, I now am trying to buy thoughtfully and it sounds like you are doing the same.  Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Florasun

I hope it was one of us who snagged the 20 motif on Anns Fabulous Finds. It is a great price, at least 3 or 4 k below retail. And no tax!


----------



## dessert1st

Florasun said:


> I hope it was one of us who snagged the 20 motif on Anns Fabulous Finds. It is a great price, at least 3 or 4 k below retail. And no tax!




Me too!  Someone put me out of my misery of being tempted. Sigh...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NYTexan said:


> Based on advice from the forum I bought the Frivole earrings to wear with my Alhambra necklace. I also have diamond and pearl studs as options. What earrings do all of you wear with your necklaces?


Frivole!!!
I have matching Alhambra earrings for most of my necklaces but almost always the flowers get selected.
The perlee hoops are a great alternative. 
Same beaded edge.


----------



## eliwon

dessert1st said:


> I actually did buy the combo but haven't received it yet because I had to ship out of state for delivery so I haven't received it yet.  I bought WGMOP bracelet, two 10s and earrings.  This way have many options.  I was worried about clasp showing but SA said people do it all the time and it's not too obvious.  I almost never wear bracelets because it gets heavy and in the way but his one felt so comfortable.  Love the WG so much.  That was my first choice since color suits me better.  But would love other pieces.  Have to take my time because my bank acct doesn't like me much now.
> 
> I should also mention that I really not a matchy matchy person at all.  I don't plan to wear everything at once unless connected as one piece.  But I love all the different options for different occasions.


 
As for matchy, matchy, wearing more than one piece of one pattern (if earrings, two) at the same time, tends IMHO to look a bit trying too hard, royalty in regal attire springs easily to mind (jewelry bought by the yard) - much nicer to wear for instance an Alhambra necklace or bracelet and simple studs, gold/diamonds or hoops. That way each piece get to shine. Even more so, why not only wear something as a statement, one VCA piece at the time can make quite an impact


----------



## goldengirl123

I have a 10 motif onyx necklace and love it. I'm thinking about adding a second 10 onyx so I can link them together. I didn't get the first one extended. Would you get the second one extended so that if you layered them one would hang a little longer? Or would that look funny when you hooked them together for a longer look?


----------



## smartsoh

dessert1st said:


> Purchasing one piece is smart!  I have little will power.  I bought so many for various reasons: 1) because of the price increase and WG was going up a lot; 2) and this is related  to #1 but I looked at VCA about 5 years ago and loved it but because I wasn't a heavy jewelry person I put it off.  So when I went to the store to browse for fun I was shocked how much the piece I liked went up.  Literally the magic Alhambra was $17k at the time and now it is $26k and I was flabbergasted.  Hindsight is 20/20 and of course wish I knew so I decided my then is now and it's only getting worse so I took a huge plunge; and lastly 3) and this pertains to your dilemma more.  I am more of a 20 motif person.  I felt it could be used more casually vs just one 10.  So to have versatility I bought two 10s in case the occasion called for a more dressed up look.  And I bought the bracelet because I thought it looked fantastic.  I also liked the earrings as an everyday look and that went up the most percentage wise so I had to bite the bullet.
> 
> Reality will hit me soon when my credit card bill arrives and the pain will begin.  Hopefully the pain won't last too long but I'm hoping years from now I'll look back and say that I made the right decision.
> 
> Don't let my story make you feel panic or the need to buy now.  I do wish that someone said to me that prices will go up a lot but only corporate knows that and the market place of which I have no control.  Buy what works for you, what you love and your bank acct can manage.  My bank acct is feeling the pain and I need to now be prudent and spend wisely after this big purchase. As someone who is not young and has made many foolish buying mistakes, I now am trying to buy thoughtfully and it sounds like you are doing the same.  Good luck in your decision.



I am shortlisting my wish list.  
No hurry now as the price increase just took place on 21 April. 
Thank you once again for the detailed reply.


----------



## iloveMao

My very first VCA piece to match my Cartier ring


----------



## tbbbjb

goldengirl123 said:


> I have a 10 motif onyx necklace and love it. I'm thinking about adding a second 10 onyx so I can link them together. I didn't get the first one extended. Would you get the second one extended so that if you layered them one would hang a little longer? Or would that look funny when you hooked them together for a longer look?



I would and did with ALL of my 10 motif pairs.  I also had an extension made, but that was a couple of years ago now and they don't do that anymore, but any good jeweler should be able to make one for you.  See, I like options and sometimes the standard length is just too short and I wish it was a tad longer so I put on the other one and vice versa.  KWIM?  Anyway, my vote for what it is worth is DO IT!  It is free when you first purchase it so why not take advantage of it?  When I have both 10s hooked on together, I really do not notice the difference, it is only a link or two between each motif.  With my extension the 2 10s equal 36" which is an ideal length IMHO to layer with another necklace if I so desire.  Good luck with your decision and congratulations on your new pieces


----------



## tbbbjb

iloveMao said:


> My very first VCA piece to match my Cartier ring


 
*LOVE*!  You do not see too many of the butterflies   Enjoy in good healthy and happiness always!


----------



## tbbbjb

florasun said:


> i hope it was one of us who snagged the 20 motif on anns fabulous finds. It is a great price, at least 3 or 4 k below retail. And no tax!



+1


----------



## iloveMao

tbbbjb said:


> *LOVE*!  You do not see too many of the butterflies   Enjoy in good healthy and happiness always!




Thank you so much, it's really wearable and just the right size to wear everyday!


----------



## tbbbjb

NYTexan said:


> The large and you are so right! Now I want the necklace...it never ends does it? I am just concerned if the flowers stay upright or if they tend to flip over. I will need to go try it on and then start saving my pennies again. I think the Frivole earrings and necklace would be really beautiful together.



Oh they are!  Simply STUNNING together!  I get many compliments!  I have the small yg frivoles and the matching frivole necklace.


----------



## tbbbjb

einseine said:


> I tried on vintage alhambra one-motif in WG diamonds today!  It was very very sparkly!!!  I also tried on the JUCs. They looked really great with Perlee Signature.   I cannot decide!!!!!



My vote is the Perlee signature, hands down.  Simple elegance.  Personally, I find the JUC too modern.


----------



## tbbbjb

sbelle said:


> Thanks so much !!
> 
> I'll try and get a picture of the diamond Cosmos later today when I can sneak away from the family!
> 
> I think my favorite earring design has been different at different times but right now I would say these two designs:
> 
> 1). frivoles -- they are all beautiful ....wg, yg, pave.... because of the unique way they sit up on your ears.  I never see anything else like it.
> 2) socrate -- I have the small, but I love how feminine they look.  They are not really blingy like a pave, and very elegant looking.



Those are my favorites as well  even though I just have a humble collection in comparison to yours!  I have always wondered how you choose which pair of gorgeous earrings you put on each day....do you do a daily or weekly rotation?  The selection you have is simply AMAZING!  I am so glad you received the new earclips and happy for you that they are pain free.  Please wear them and ALL your others in good health and happiness always   I would also *love* to see an updated family picture


----------



## einseine

tbbbjb said:


> My vote is the Perlee signature, hands down.  Simple elegance.  Personally, I find the JUC too modern.



Thanks tbbbjb!  Actually, the PG Perlee Signature is mine!  I was torn between the JUC with diamonds and the plain JUC.


----------



## graycat5

NYTexan said:


> Based on advice from the forum I bought the Frivole earrings to wear with my Alhambra necklace. I also have diamond and pearl studs as options. What earrings do all of you wear with your necklaces?




Frivoles are a lovely combo!  I don't have them, but I do covet them...  

For me, I prefer not to match my necklace and ears and almost always wear studs.   Here's a pic from a diamond day...


----------



## Florasun

tbbbjb said:


> +1




Excellent!


----------



## Florasun

graycat5 said:


> Frivoles are a lovely combo!  I don't have them, but I do covet them...
> 
> For me, I prefer not to match my necklace and ears and almost always wear studs.   Here's a pic from a diamond day...



Beautiful! Your diamonds are stunning!


----------



## Suzie

iloveMao said:


> My very first VCA piece to match my Cartier ring



What a gorgeous necklace.


----------



## Suzie

graycat5 said:


> Frivoles are a lovely combo!  I don't have them, but I do covet them...
> 
> For me, I prefer not to match my necklace and ears and almost always wear studs.   Here's a pic from a diamond day...



Holy smokes, what a stunning necklace and your earrings are gorgeous also.


----------



## NYTexan

graycat5 said:


> Frivoles are a lovely combo!  I don't have them, but I do covet them...
> 
> For me, I prefer not to match my necklace and ears and almost always wear studs.   Here's a pic from a diamond day...


Thanks for posting! Absolutely stunning. The combination is so elegant together. I just love the studs with the necklace. They compliment well and the necklace truly stands out. Beautiful!


----------



## kowloontong

NYTexan said:


> Based on advice from the forum I bought the Frivole earrings to wear with my Alhambra necklace. I also have diamond and pearl studs as options. What earrings do all of you wear with your necklaces?


I have 2 Alhambra earrings and necklace sets(WG MOP &solid YG), but I never wear them together. I usually just wear my pearl studs/socrate studs.


----------



## iloveMao

Suzie said:


> What a gorgeous necklace.




Thank you &#128536;


----------



## kowloontong

iloveMao said:


> My very first VCA piece to match my Cartier ring




Love your butterfly~~~


----------



## iloveMao

kowloontong said:


> Love your butterfly~~~




All ur pieces r to die for &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## goldengirl123

tbbbjb said:


> I would and did with ALL of my 10 motif pairs.  I also had an extension made, but that was a couple of years ago now and they don't do that anymore, but any good jeweler should be able to make one for you.  See, I like options and sometimes the standard length is just too short and I wish it was a tad longer so I put on the other one and vice versa.  KWIM?  Anyway, my vote for what it is worth is DO IT!  It is free when you first purchase it so why not take advantage of it?  When I have both 10s hooked on together, I really do not notice the difference, it is only a link or two between each motif.  With my extension the 2 10s equal 36" which is an ideal length IMHO to layer with another necklace if I so desire.  Good luck with your decision and congratulations on your new pieces



Thanks!  I think that's exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## ohsohappy

graycat5 said:


> Frivoles are a lovely combo!  I don't have them, but I do covet them...
> 
> For me, I prefer not to match my necklace and ears and almost always wear studs.   Here's a pic from a diamond day...


That is so beautiful!


----------



## stay_chic

graycat5 said:


> Frivoles are a lovely combo!  I don't have them, but I do covet them...
> 
> For me, I prefer not to match my necklace and ears and almost always wear studs.   Here's a pic from a diamond day...



Graycat, that is beautiful! Next on my list are the YG 10 motif and frivole. Now to save up.


----------



## kowloontong

iloveMao said:


> All ur pieces r to die for &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you ilove Mao.

Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.


----------



## Solemony

^ Oh I had to comment on this gorgeous ring! It's like... I can't think of any words to describe it other than gorgeous but your mother is one lucky lady and to have such an awesome daughter as you! :3


----------



## wren

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## dolphingirl

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.



This is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## CATEYES

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.


What a lovely daughter with exquisite taste!! Your mum will definitely love it!


----------



## dialv

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.



Such a lovely ring to get on a special day. Very sweet of you.


----------



## chaneljewel

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.



This is so pretty!


----------



## lubird217

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.



That is so kind of you! It's lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kowloontong said:


> Thank you ilove Mao.
> 
> 
> 
> Got this Cosmos YG ring for my mom for mother's day. I purchased it few days ago in Japan, and I paid the old price.
> 
> Price increase will be effective starting May 9 in Japan.




What a gorgeous gift! &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## elleestbelle

So excited that my MOP YG bracelet finally arrived!!


----------



## hopingoneday

WOW everyone!  I just happened to check VCA's Facebook feed and see that they have issued a special cobalt blue Sevres porcelain and YG (alternating motifs) 20 motif vintage Alhambra at the Place Vendome store, along with a Sevres blue pendant!!!!  Has anyone seen this or know the prices?  Are these pieces only available in Paris?  It looks just like lapis, but frankly I think it's preferable if you (like me) don't like to worry about being careful with delicate stones.

Just treated myself to small YG Frivoles; I was going to be on ban for a while, but not a chance if I can purchase this necklace!


----------



## hopingoneday

here's a picture!


----------



## Junkenpo

ooOOOoooo!! that's gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

hopingoneday said:


> WOW everyone!  I just happened to check VCA's Facebook feed and see that they have issued a special cobalt blue Sevres porcelain and YG (alternating motifs) 20 motif vintage Alhambra at the Place Vendome store, along with a Sevres blue pendant!!!!  Has anyone seen this or know the prices?  Are these pieces only available in Paris?





*londondolly* posted this earlier this year



londondolly said:


> These are *sold exclusively only in Paris Vendome flagship! * The 20 motif blue porcelain with diamonds is retailing at *54000 euros*, and the single motif in yellow gold pendant necklace at *3250 euros*.



At today's exchange rate it makes the necklace about $75,000 and the pendant about  $4,500 before VAT refund.  Would love the 20 motif  necklace but it's not going to happen for me!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Oh my.  That blue is fabulous!


----------



## hopingoneday

Thanks so much - I completely missed the diamonds in the picture at first glance.  Sadness; I wish it were just gold!!!



sbelle said:


> *londondolly* posted this earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> At today's exchange rate it makes the necklace about $75,000 and the pendant about  $4,500 before VAT refund.  Would love the 20 motif  necklace but it's not going to happen for me!!


----------



## NYTexan

How amazing would it be to have the long Magic Alhambra necklace with the single motif in blue porcelain? VCA really needs to give us more options. I would go to Paris to get it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sbelle said:


> *londondolly* posted this earlier this year
> 
> 
> 
> At today's exchange rate it makes the necklace about $75,000 and the pendant about  $4,500 before VAT refund.  Would love the 20 motif  necklace but it's not going to happen for me!!


For that price that piece should be LAPIS.


----------



## I'll take two

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2602029
> 
> View attachment 2602030
> 
> 
> So excited that my MOP YG bracelet finally arrived!!


Congrats ,lovely choice ,I am sure you will wear it often .



iloveMao said:


> My very first VCA piece to match my Cartier ring



This is such a pretty pendant and looks lovely with your Cartier ring


----------



## elleestbelle

I'll take two said:


> Congrats ,lovely choice ,I am sure you will wear it often .




Thanks so much! I have it on right now and can't stop looking at it!


----------



## NYTexan

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2602029
> 
> View attachment 2602030
> 
> 
> So excited that my MOP YG bracelet finally arrived!!


Congrats! That was my first VCA purchase...it started the addiction


----------



## MadamePosh

Hi ladies, 

can anybody please id this vintage alhambra necklace? I am not very knowledgeable about vca collections but i've never came across with this style of alhambra.

Any thoughts?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MadamePosh said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> can anybody please id this vintage alhambra necklace? I am not very knowledgeable about vca collections but i've never came across with this style of alhambra.
> 
> Any thoughts?


This is not authentic.


----------



## ohsohappy

NYTexan said:


> How amazing would it be to have the long Magic Alhambra necklace with the single motif in blue porcelain? VCA really needs to give us more options. I would go to Paris to get it!


Actually they sold the exact same thing that you mentioned when they were selling blue and pink porcelaine paris exclusive limited line (which include 1. vintage 20 motifs,2.  bracelet and 3. single long magic in both color) and the single magic long motifs are sold right away so I could not buy. lol


----------



## elleestbelle

NYTexan said:


> Congrats! That was my first VCA purchase...it started the addiction




I think I just stepped onto a slippery slope!


----------



## lebagfairy

Decided to keep the malachite bracelet, matching it here with a bamboo kdt. Loving the green!


----------



## ghoztz

lebagfairy said:


> Decided to keep the malachite bracelet, matching it here with a bamboo kdt. Loving the green!


Malachite looks awesome!!  Congrats!!


----------



## lebagfairy

ghoztz said:


> Malachite looks awesome!!  Congrats!!


thank you! been waiting for malachite for a long time.


----------



## NYTexan

ohsohappy said:


> Actually they sold the exact same thing that you mentioned when they were selling blue and pink porcelaine paris exclusive limited line (which include 1. vintage 20 motifs,2.  bracelet and 3. single long magic in both color) and the single magic long motifs are sold right away so I could not buy. lol


Wow! I would love to see one of those.  Thanks for letting me know. I guess I just need to sit tight and wait until they come out with the long 1 motif MOP. That will be the best I can ever hope to get unless VCA decides to release again. A lady can dream...


----------



## sbelle

I hate it when this thread drops to page 2!


----------



## ChaneLisette

After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#128151;


----------



## Junkenpo

ChaneLisette said:


> After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#128151;



So gorgeous! What always surprised me is how much light the "pearls" catch and throw back, love it!


----------



## dessert1st

ChaneLisette said:


> After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#128151;



Congratulations!  How beautiful.  Hope you post some modeling pics.


----------



## couturequeen

Looking through Met Gala pics and what do I see ... Hailee Steinfeld wearing the new onyx Cosmos pieces!


----------



## dialv

lebagfairy said:


> Decided to keep the malachite bracelet, matching it here with a bamboo kdt. Loving the green!



OMG! Love love your bracelet. Looks so great with the bamboo. I have the malachite magic necklace but seeing your bracelet makes me want one.


----------



## dialv

ChaneLisette said:


> After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#128151;
> 
> This is such a pretty bracelet, I bet it looks fantastic with the Love. Modeling pic please!!


----------



## lebagfairy

dialv said:


> OMG! Love love your bracelet. Looks so great with the bamboo. I have the malachite magic necklace but seeing your bracelet makes me want one.


Thanks dialv! I love the malachite magic necklace the different sizes really remind me of a batch of clovers, so whimsical and beautiful. Maybe one day I can get that necklace but for now very content with the bracelet, eagerly waiting for it to come back from being shortened.


----------



## ghoztz

ChaneLisette said:


> After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#128151;




Love the pg perlée bangle! It's so elegantly gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Can any of the vintage Alhambra pieces be worn in the shower? I'm considering a bracelet but I tend to leave all my jewelry on (besides rings) as it's troublesome to remove.

If not, maybe I'll save for a 10 motif necklace.


----------



## pigleto972001

Maybe the gold one? My SA said he sold one for someone "to work out in". 

Silly question. How do y'all store your vintage 10 motif necklaces? 




And saw this on a website


----------



## dialv

I leave all my pieces in the boxes they came in. My 10 motif is secured nicely that way. I also ask my SA for travel pouches for every piece I buy for when they are stored in the safety deposit box. Easier to transport around and soft on the stones.


----------



## tbbbjb

pigleto972001 said:


> Maybe the gold one? My SA said he sold one for someone "to work out in".
> 
> Silly question. How do y'all store your vintage 10 motif necklaces?
> 
> View attachment 2606615
> 
> 
> And saw this on a website
> View attachment 2606616


OMG!  WOW!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## dessert1st

pigleto972001 said:


> Maybe the gold one? My SA said he sold one for someone "to work out in".
> 
> Silly question. How do y'all store your vintage 10 motif necklaces?
> 
> View attachment 2606615
> 
> 
> And saw this on a website
> View attachment 2606616




Gulp!  That is painful to look at.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## pigleto972001

dialv said:


> I leave all my pieces in the boxes they came in. My 10 motif is secured nicely that way. I also ask my SA for travel pouches for every piece I buy for when they are stored in the safety deposit box. Easier to transport around and soft on the stones.




Thanks! I'll have to look at the travel pouches. She did give me a box for the necklace and a separate green soft pouch which snaps closed and is pretty rigid. Hmm. I have it hanging on a hook which may not work long term haha. 

As for the pic at least we have it now and think how much it will be in the future &#128522;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Junkenpo said:


> So gorgeous! What always surprised me is how much light the "pearls" catch and throw back, love it!





dessert1st said:


> Congratulations!  How beautiful.  Hope you post some modeling pics.





dialv said:


>





ghoztz said:


> Love the pg perlée bangle! It's so elegantly gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you all so much! I really love the color and simplicity next to my Love. &#128151;

Attached is my mod shot from today.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#128151;


This is a great piece. 
I'm wearing mine a lot lately....and it stays shiny and new looking.


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is a great piece.
> I'm wearing mine a lot lately....and it stays shiny and new looking.



Congrats!&#12288;&#12288;I have the same one!!  As TG said, it stays shiny!


----------



## einseine

I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine, that is a seriously beautiful stack!  JUC with diamonds is tops!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is a great piece.
> I'm wearing mine a lot lately....and it stays shiny and new looking.



Thanks! That is so great to hear it stays shiny and new because it is always hard to break in a new piece.


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.



So awesome!!! I love my plain juc but with the diamonds, so much better.


----------



## ChaneLisette

einseine said:


> Congrats!&#12288;&#12288;I have the same one!!  As TG said, it stays shiny!



Thanks! You were my inspiration to mix the WG and PG. I really love your JUC with diamonds. So pretty! Do you find your alhambra bracelet hits up against your Perlée? Did your Love ever scratch it? I am always afraid of scratches but like the way they look together.


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.


Gorgeous! Huge congrats and enjoy your stack!


----------



## einseine

Junkenpo said:


> einseine, that is a seriously beautiful stack!  JUC with diamonds is tops!!



Thanks Junekenpo!!  Loove my JUC!!!



dialv said:


> So awesome!!! I love my plain juc but with the diamonds, so much better.



Thanks dialv!  Do you wear your JUC 24/7?  I don't feel like wearing my JUC with diamonds 24/7.  I feel I need the plain one for 24/7 use. hehehe.



ChaneLisette said:


> Thanks! You were my inspiration to mix the WG and PG. I really love your JUC with diamonds. So pretty! Do you find your alhambra bracelet hits up against your Perlée? Did your Love ever scratch it? I am always afraid of scratches but like the way they look together.



Thanks ChaneLisette!!!  Perlee Signature bracelet has its perlees - beads- around it so very scratch-resistant.  The alhmbra bracelet weights light, I don't care if it hits against Perlee.  Love X Perlee, my Love is smaller than Perlee, so it never slides over Perlee.  While, my Perlee slides over my Love from time to time, but I don't care if my Love gets scratched.  After all it gets scratched constantly.  Now that I have my PG JUC, I pare my Perlee with JUC and wear my Love solo.




PhoenixH said:


> Gorgeous! Huge congrats and enjoy your stack!



Thanks PhoenixH!!!


----------



## dessert1st

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you all so much! I really love the color and simplicity next to my Love. &#128151;
> 
> Attached is my mod shot from today.



Wow, that looks so good together!  I don't own either but it makes me want to buy it.  Too bad I'm on ban island.


----------



## dessert1st

einseine said:


> I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.



That is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Florasun

einseine said:


> I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.



Very pretty! It must have been a hard decision,but I think it was the right one!


----------



## Florasun

pigleto972001 said:


> And saw this on a website
> View attachment 2606616



OMG! I can't believe that chart. It is so funny. I don't need to be reminded how much money I could have saved if I bought my stuff earlier. Hopefully I will feel better after a few more price increases!


----------



## Suzie

I watched the Real Housewives of the OC last night and the newer cast member was wearing a long motif necklace and also the 3 motif earrings.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.


LOVE this hun! My JUC is plain, no diamonds. Do you like the ring? 

Love everyone's Perlee's. 
I was thinking to get one instead of a RG love. I am torn. 
I need a size large in Perlee.


----------



## Nbeach

I would really love everyone's input on which pendant to get.  Nid de paradis? Frivole pave? Or alhambra gold pave? Thanks in advance!  This is my first time posting very excited!


----------



## dialv

einseine I don't wear it all the time but quite a bit.  I like your way of thinking on the plain one though!


----------



## MadamePosh

texasgirliegirl said:


> This is not authentic.


Thank you texasgirliegirl for confirming my doubts.


----------



## ChaneLisette

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE this hun! My JUC is plain, no diamonds. Do you like the ring?
> 
> Love everyone's Perlee's.
> I was thinking to get one instead of a RG love. I am torn.
> I need a size large in Perlee.



I had considered a RG Love too but chose the Perlée because it was unique and less common. I also like how easy it is to take off and on whereas I have never taken my Love off. Please let us know what you ultimately choose.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> Wow, that looks so good together!  I don't own either but it makes me want to buy it.  Too bad I'm on ban island.



Thanks! You should definitely consider buying one once your vacation is over.


----------



## smartsoh

My SA told me there is stock for a YG 10 motifs Turquoise necklace. Should I buy??? Anyone has this necklace? What is your opinion? 

Not very sure whether I like Turquoise. I like MOP, Onyx, Carnelian more...


----------



## katmb

Nbeach said:


> I would really love everyone's input on which pendant to get.  Nid de paradis? Frivole pave? Or alhambra gold pave? Thanks in advance!  This is my first time posting very excited!




Welcome! All these pendants are beautiful, but I think the Frivole or Alhambra are more classic Van Cleef. I absolutely love the Frivole. Are you thinking WG or YG for the Alhambra?


----------



## Nbeach

Thank you Katmb!  I am thinking yg. Would you pick frivole or the alhambra?  I am torn!


----------



## dolphingirl

smartsoh said:


> My SA told me there is stock for a YG 10 motifs Turquoise necklace. Should I buy??? Anyone has this necklace? What is your opinion?
> 
> Not very sure whether I like Turquoise. I like MOP, Onyx, Carnelian more...



Although very beautiful and color very vibrant, I did not look good when I tried on the turquoise WG 10 motif necklace and earrings 2 years ago. The vivid color just did not look right on me.  I had to choose MOP in the end.  It would be better if you could try it on to see how you like it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Nbeach

katmb said:


> Welcome! All these pendants are beautiful, but I think the Frivole or Alhambra are more classic Van Cleef. I absolutely love the Frivole. Are you thinking WG or YG for the Alhambra?


Thank you Katmb! I am thinking yg.  Would you pick frivole or alhambra?  I am really torn! I have 10 motif in wg mop and a rg pendant.


----------



## smartsoh

dolphingirl said:


> Although very beautiful and color very vibrant, I did not look good when I tried on the turquoise WG 10 motif necklace and earrings 2 years ago. The vivid color just did not look right on me.  I had to choose MOP in the end.  It would be better if you could try it on to see how you like it.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you for replying.


----------



## katmb

Nbeach said:


> Thank you Katmb! I am thinking yg.  Would you pick frivole or alhambra?  I am really torn! I have 10 motif in wg mop and a rg pendant.





I don't think I have ever actually seen the regular size pave pendant--only the Magic size(which is incredible). Since you already have an Alhambra necklace (and the pendant would not layer with it), the Frivole would give you a different look. But you can't go wrong no matter which one you pick!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

I need this in my life ... Do you guys think I should splurge??

http://www.opulentjewelers.com/shop/van-cleef-and-arpels-diamond-amethyst-ring-1/


----------



## I'll take two

ChaneLisette said:


> After almost 4 months, I finally received my PG Perlée bracelet. I was not sure if I was going to like the signature name on the bracelet but find that it is not very apparent. I really like the simplicity of it with my Love bracelet. &#55357;&#56471;


VCA is always worth the wait .Congrats.



einseine said:


> I chose the JUC with diamonds, giving up one-motif pendant in WG dimaonds this time.  I am happy with my new JUC!  Thanks you all for your advice.



Love the stack ,you did the right thing buying the piece that you will wear the most  .I like to mix up my VCA pieces with Bulgari 
mixing Cartier with other VCA pieces works really well .congrats .


----------



## einseine

dessert1st said:


> That is truly gorgeous!



Thank you dessert!st!



Florasun said:


> Very pretty! It must have been a hard decision,but I think it was the right one!



I let my husband decide.  I could not decide because I wanted all!!!



sjunky13 said:


> LOVE this hun! My JUC is plain, no diamonds. Do you like the ring?
> 
> Love everyone's Perlee's.
> I was thinking to get one instead of a RG love. I am torn.
> I need a size large in Perlee.



Thanks sjunky!  Yes.  I love juc rings!  I'll try them on next time.
Do you plan to wear your new RG one 24/7?  Perlee's closing system is not for 24/7 use.  It sometimes catches clothes (not fall off though).  



dialv said:


> einseine I don't wear it all the time but quite a bit.  I like your way of thinking on the plain one though!







I'll take two said:


> Love the stack ,you did the right thing buying the piece that you will wear the most  .I like to mix up my VCA pieces with Bulgari
> mixing Cartier with other VCA pieces works really well .congrats .



Thanks I'll take two!  I love to see your gorgeous stacks!!! Pls post the pics of your mixed styles!!!


----------



## dessert1st

smartsoh said:


> My SA told me there is stock for a YG 10 motifs Turquoise necklace. Should I buy??? Anyone has this necklace? What is your opinion?
> 
> Not very sure whether I like Turquoise. I like MOP, Onyx, Carnelian more...



I'm sorry if this reply is to late but I only saw it now.  I LOVE turquoise but maybe it's not for everyone.  Maybe you can try it on.  if not, can you buy it and if it doesn't look good return it?  turquoise is so hard to get now days.  I hope this means it's making a come back and they found a new source.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE this hun! My JUC is plain, no diamonds. Do you like the ring?
> 
> Love everyone's Perlee's.
> I was thinking to get one instead of a RG love. I am torn.
> I need a size large in Perlee.


Perlee !!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Nbeach said:


> I would really love everyone's input on which pendant to get.  Nid de paradis? Frivole pave? Or alhambra gold pave? Thanks in advance!  This is my first time posting very excited!


Frivole.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ChaneLisette said:


> I had considered a RG Love too but chose the Perlée because it was unique and less common. I also like how easy it is to take off and on whereas I have never taken my Love off. Please let us know what you ultimately choose.


Great advantage of the perlee. 
I don't think there are a lot of replicas out there either.


----------



## Swanky

Archived due to length.  New thread here.


----------

